# Between the BLs (Biggest Loser) Summer Challenge 2010 Part 1



## lisah0711

*PLEASE SEE PART 2 OF OUR SUMMER CHALLENGE ON THIS THREAD STARTING FRIDAY, 8/20/10 *http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37887729&postcount=1

****current information for Between the BLs Summer Challenge starting May 28, 2010****

Read this post for important information and to join follow the bolded instructions.

An updated participant list will be posted on this thread and updated periodically.

The coaching schedule and links to the COW (challenge of the week) will also be posted on the thread.

*Welcome to the Between the BLs (Biggest Loser) Summer Challenge 2010 our time to be healthy again!!!*

We've been working hard but many of us still have a ways to go. If you keep doing what you are now doing the number on the scale may not be much different at the end of the summer than what it is now. But what could that scale say if you tried something different this summer?

You can make the plan. You can make the changes. You can work to achieve your weight loss goals. *And you can be part of a great group to help and support you!*

*Welcome to the WISH Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010*

It is NEVER too late to join the WISH Between the BLs Summer Challenge 
2010. To join the challenge post on the thread or PM me and tell me which team you will be on -- loser or maintainer. Also PM your initial weight to Shannon (LuvBaloo), the weight keeper on May 28th. Report your weight in pounds ie xxx or xxx.x. 

*Our WISH Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010 will run for thirteen  weeks from Friday May 28, 2010 until Friday August 27, 2010.* First weigh in will be June 4, 2010 and weigh ins will be on Friday each week after. Each week starting June 7, our weekly Biggest Losers will be recognized. Our final results will be posted the week after August 28th.

As usual, you do not have to watch the TV show to be a part of our challenge – you don’t even have to watch the re-runs! 

*No one is ever voted off our challenge. After three weeks of not reporting your weight to the weight keeper you are removed from the challenge but if you decide to rejoin you are welcomed with open arms.*

The purpose of the WISH Betwwen the BLs Summer Challenge 2010 is to help you on your weight loss journey and keep us all on track this summer between the seasons of the Biggest Loser shows. The challenge forces you to be accountable. Each week you will report your weight to the weight keeper (LuvBaloo). She is the only person that will know your weight. Your weight will never be published for anyone to see.

Our Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010 has a maintainer component again this time -- a separate team for maintainers. If you are a maintainer -- your hard work paid off -- you will part of the maintainers team. Maintainers still report their weight but are scored by whether you stayed within 2 pounds of your maintained weight number. If you stayed on track, you make the list of maintainers for the week and you still receive the benefit of all the support, accountability and encouragement a BL challenge provides. You can move between loser and maintainer status -- it's your choice. 

On our Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010 we encourage and support each other. We celebrate those small victories and offer advice to help each other meet the weight loss challenges we face. We get to know each other. We laugh together and we cry together. WISH Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010 can be your weight loss support system.

You will get out of this challenge what you put into it. If you get serious and use this program it CAN and WILL help you lose weight. As you make choices during the day consider what your fellow losers would do. They would say no to the doughnut at the office but they would find time to get some exercise even if they are tired after a long day. Losing weight is not a 'quick fix'. It takes time, commitment, and lots of hard work.  Our Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010 is here to help you.. 

Our WISH Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010 will be a little different from our previous challenges.

* There will be two groups losers and maintainers this time.
* There will one mega-thread for the entire challenge. (*Don't be afraid of the big thread -- it is a little intense the first couple of weeks but then gets better and was the format that received the most votes in the planning thread*!) 
* We will not have team captains but will have a different 'coach' each week. They will serve as hostess on the Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010  thread, post questions of the day, acknowledge posters, post mini-challenges and offer encouragement. Some coaches may serve for a second week later in the challenge.
* LuvBaloo will serve again as the weight keeper. Thank you, LuvBaloo, for doing this again!
* jenanderson will be our COW (Challenge of the Week) coach. Weekly challenges will encourage us to develop healthy habits for our bodies and souls. Thank you, jenanderson, for being our new COW keeper!  For summer it will be a summer version of the COW with one challenge for the week.
* There is also a goal component of the challenge.  You can set a goal, i.e. lose 20 pounds, and LuvBaloo will keep track of how close you are to your goal each week.  To see an example of the goals results post click here.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36437607&postcount=995

We will laugh together, we will cry together and a few of us will finish the challenge together, hopefully weighing less than when we started.
*
Here is our clippie for the summer challenge*






We are recycling last years clippie and the date has been changed.  *A big thank you to corinnak for designing our clippie for us*!  This is the current clippie so you can use it when you are ready!  

*To put the clippie in your signature, do the following:*
1.  Right click on the clippie above.  Then click on Properties at the bottom of the list.  You will see something that looks like this behind address *http://i16.photobucket.com /albums/ b16/ lisah0711/ TheBLSummerchallenge2010.jpg  * I've bolded it here and put in some extra spaces so it will show in the post.  Copy that phrase -- don't bold it or have the spaces.  (To copy highlight the phrase and do CTRL (control key) C)
2.  Click on User CP in the upper left hand corner of the screen -- it's in the blue bar
3.  Click on Edit Signature in Settings & Options on the left
4.  Paste the phrase you copied.  Add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the end.  
5.  Save your signature.

Don't worry if it takes a couple of tries and let us know if you have any problems.  If someone has an easier way to explain how to do this please let me know.

Let's review the three components of our WISH Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010.

*The weight report
* Your weight report is due each Friday.
* You PM your report to LuvBaloo.
* Report your weigh in pounds ie xxx or xxx.x.
* Carefully review your weight before you send your message to Shannon. PLEASE make sure the weight is typed correctly. Is that 166 or 156? Are you at 174 or 177? Misspelling is forgivable, typos happen, let's just make sure they don't happen with those numbers in your weight.
* Weight reports are required to remain in the challenge. After three weeks of no reports you are dropped from the challenge. After being dropped from the challenge you may return by reporting your current weight. We will welcome you back any time you want to rejoin if your drop out for a few weeks.
* You can chatter on our thread even if you don't do the weigh ins*.

*The COW
* jenanderson will post the challenge of the week on our BL thread.
* Not every week will involve a challenge.
* Participation in the weekly challenge is optional. You can pick and choose what part of the challenge that you want to do.
* Each challenge will clearly state a beginning date, ending date
* Each challenge will include tasks to perform and point values awarded for accomplishing the tasks.
* It is helpful to print the challenge tasks to refer to throughout the week*

*WISH Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010 
* One mega-thread will run for the entire challenge.
* Participation on the thread is optional.
* Each week a new 'coach' will serve as hostess on our WISH Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010. Their duties include posting questions of the day, acknowledging posters, posting mini-challenges and offering encouragement. Some coaches may serve for a second week later in the challenge. If you are interested in serving as a coach please PM or email me. We strive to have a different coach each week so that means lots of volunteers!* 

So that's the scoop losers and maintainers. To join our challenge follow the instructions given above. If you have any questions PM me.

Good luck and have a healthy day!


----------



## lisah0711

*Looking for the weigh in and goals results?  See links below*!

*Starting statistics after first weigh in*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36840506&postcount=546

*Results Week 1*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36935460&postcount=1024

*Goals Results Week 1*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36935466&postcount=1025

*Results Week 2*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37022311&postcount=1450

*Goals Results Week 2*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37022336&postcount=1451

*Results Week 3*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37107557&postcount=1789

*Goals Results Week 3*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37107569&postcount=1790

*Results Week 4*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37194522&postcount=2055

*Goals Results Week 4*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37194528&postcount=2056

*Results Week 5*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37283619&postcount=2248

*Goals Results Week 5*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37283622&postcount=2249

*Results Week 6*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37378964&postcount=2470

*Goals Results Week 6*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37378976&postcount=2471

*Results Week 7*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37474876&postcount=2648

*Goals Results Week 7*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37474899&postcount=2649

*Results Week 8*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37571776&postcount=2828

*Goals Results Week 8*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37571784&postcount=2829

*Results Week 9*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37669818&postcount=2987

*Goals Results Week 9*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37669824&postcount=2988

*Results Week 10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37768141&postcount=3118

*Goals Results Week 10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37768152&postcount=3119


*LOOKING FOR THE CURRENT RESULTS?  PLEASE SEE OUR PART 2 THREAD -- LINK IN POST 1*

*And, now, we proudly present, our losers and maintainers!*


*LOSER TEAM*

lisah0711 (Lisa)
LuvBaloo
jenanderson
flipflopmom
cclovesdis
maiziezoe
tigger813 
my3princes
donac 
mikamah
Worfiedoodles
OctoberBride03
happysmyly
*carmiedog*  **Winner of the BL 9 Spring Challenge!  
jbm02
LMO429
lecach
BernardandMissBianca
NancyIL
acename
ibouncetoo
hmonkeyruns
mommyof2Pirates
mommyarewegoingback
Kimkimba
brinalyn530
njcarita
denise5374 
3TinskAndAnEeyore
Dahly
Psychodisney
wtpclc
luvmy3jewels
kimara
DaniB
LittlePrincess2010
Craftydawn
JOANNEL
Rose&Mike
pjlla
PRINCESSVIJA
jennz
bellaphia
Greenfield1984
My2Pixies
disneygrlkat
MushyMushy
N&B'smom
lisalisalisa
RENThead09
keenercam (Cam)
snugglepeas
SunnyB1066
Jenn319
sherry
Hockeychic
Lucky'sMom
pinkle
tea pot
uptown girl44
CaptJackSparrowsGirl
jimmduck
ScrappyTink
MinnieMouseMom
MickeyMagic
Connie96
dizcrazy
sahbushka
Graciesmom77
pintamino
NCRedding
MJonesMBA2001
EeyoresButterfly
cativa
Tinker'n'Fun
escape
A.Mickey
IlliDisneyGuy
nunzia
crzy4pooh
Yunchman
discancan
aamomma
chrissyd1
czkmom
disneymom2one
lovedvc
Nicole786
Piglet18
planaholic
LMdisneygirl
buzz5985
alisaheather
CharityLynn
Leleluvsdis
wdwfan6
PrincessEmilysMommy
tiki23
dreamer36
Ltl Mermaid
Tricia1972
Zoesmama03



*MAINTAINER TEAM*

corinnak
princessbride6205
50sjayne
bouldertcr


* 
Please forgive me if I spelled your name wrong or forgot to add you to the list -- just PM me and I will fix it!*

*THE BIRTHDAY BUNCH* 
5/29 donac
5/30 brinalyn530
5/31 bellaphia
6/1  escape
6/8  Worfiedoodles
6/17 pjlla
6/18 acename
6/25 Ltl Mermaid and JOANNEL
7/11 lisah0711
8/3 keenercam
8/13 tigger813
8/22 denise5374
8/30 Connie96
9/5  flipflopmom


----------



## lisah0711

*Looking for the COW?*





 Each week I will post links to the COW (Challenge of the Week) so they are easy to find and report.  Thank you jenanderson for being our COW keeper! 

*COW 1 5/28/10 - 6/3/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36791248&postcount=253

*COW 2 6/4/10 - 6/10/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36873876&postcount=728

*COW 1 Results and Winners!*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36947200&postcount=1100

*COW 2 6/11/10 - 6/10/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36959830&postcount=1161

*COW 2 Results and Winners!*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37025021&postcount=1471

*COW 3 6/11/10 - 6/17/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36959830&postcount=1161

*COW 3 Results and Winners!*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37109923&postcount=1799

*COW 4 6/18/10 - 6/24/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37039227&postcount=1545

*COW 4 Results and Winners!*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37223423&postcount=2119

*COW 5 6/25/10 - 7/1/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37133137&postcount=1887

*COW 6 7/2/10 - 7/8/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37223477&postcount=2120

*COW 5 Results and Winners!*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37313664&postcount=2321

*COW 7 7/9/10 - 7/15/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37313739&postcount=2323

*COW 6 Results and Winners!*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37406325&postcount=2525

*COW 8 7/16/10 - 7/22/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37406399&postcount=2526

*COW 9 7/23/10 - 7/29/10*
PAMPERING WEEK -- CHECK BACK FOR DAILY TASKS
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37506183&postcount=2713
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37520085&postcount=2737
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37532381&postcount=2759

*COW 10 7/30/10 - 8/5/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37603949&postcount=2890

*COW 11 8/6/10 - 8/12/10*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37707391&postcount=3045

*COW 10 Results and Winners!*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37798986&postcount=3163

*LOOKING FOR THE CURRENT CHALLENGE OF THE WEEK?  SEE COW POST IN OUR NEW THREAD.  THERE IS A LINK AT THE END OF THIS THREAD OR IN POST 1*


----------



## lisah0711

*Coaching schedule*

*Many thanks to everyone who has volunteered to coach during this challenge.  Coaches act as hostess for our thread, post QOTD, reply to posts, and help keep our conversation moving.  We couldn't have a challenge without you! *

*5/28 - 6/3 * *lisah0711*
*6/4 - 6/10* *flipflopmom*
*6/11- 6/17* *cclovesdis*
*6/18 -6/24* *maiziezoe*
*6/25 -7/1* *tigger813*
*7/2  - 7/8* *my3princes*
*7/9 - 7/15* *donac*
*7/16 - 7/22* *mikamah*
*7/23 - 7/29* *Worfiedoodles*
*7/30 - 8/5* *OctoberBride03*
*8/6 - 8/12* *lisah0711*
*8/13 - 8/19* *pjlla*
*8/20 - 8/27* *Rose&Mike*

*Wow! Thank you so much to all of you who have volunteered to coach!  If you want to try coaching and your name isn't on this list, just let me know and we can do some sharing -- it's a lot of fun -- don't be shy!*

*LOOKING FOR THE QUESTION OF THE DAY?  OR WANT TO CATCH UP ON QUESTIONS THAT HAVE BEEN ASKED? CHECK OUT THIS HANDY LINK http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35031934&postcount=1 WE WILL ALSO USE THIS SPACE FOR SUGGESTED QUESTIONS AND FOR AN ARCHIVE OF QOTD TO HELP OUR COACHES AND PARTICIPANTS!*

Did you know we have a recipe thread?  This is the place to share your health and delicious recipes.  Thank you to Rose&Mike who maintains this thread for us! http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36324235&postcount=1


----------



## carmiedog

Sign me up as a loser! I'm committing to 13 weeks, 13 pounds. The first challenge will be making it through Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## lecach

sign me up! I want to lose 5 pounds - I am at a plateau but I can do it!


----------



## lisah0711

Hello and welcome to our Summer Challenge! 

I don't know if we will do a sticky thread and then a separate thread when the challenge starts or just keep this big thread going so be on the lookout -- I always worry that we will lose people in a thread move!  

Our Spring Challenge is in its final week.  We will be chatting here and not moving to the new thread until after the final results are posted for our challenge the week of May 24th.  

So sign up and if you want to come and chat visit us here:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35957321&postcount=1
*
IT'S NEVER TOO LATE TO JOIN A BL CHALLENGE*!  



carmiedog said:


> Sign me up as a loser! I'm committing to 13 weeks, 13 pounds. The first challenge will be making it through Memorial Day weekend!



 You can do it!  Make a plan. A good detailed pjlla plan would go a long ways to helping make sure you get through that holiday week-end.


----------



## lisah0711

lecach said:


> sign me up! I want to lose 5 pounds - I am at a plateau but I can do it!



  Of course, you can do it!  Plateaus are frustrating things but like everything else in life, they do pass eventually.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I'm in!!!

going to mark it on my calendar now.


----------



## NancyIL

I didn't lose as much as I wanted to this spring, but I will keep going!


----------



## acename

I'd like to join in.  I'd like to lose 20 pounds in the 13 weeks.  The last of this baby weight is killing me, and nursing cravings are tough.   So is finding time to work out.  I think this will be good for me to have some accountabilty.


----------



## ibouncetoo

<---------- sneaks back over to the WISH forum and signs up for a challenge!


I've managed to hit an all time record high, so 15 pounds in 13 weeks will get me back to my 'normal' fat self! 



I plan to use the time between now and the challenge start date to PURGE THE KITCHEN.  And I don't mean of just unhealthy options, but of items that have been in the cupboard for YEARS.  (Exactly how old IS that can of beets?)  Then it's off to the grocery to stock up on the basics.


----------



## hmonkeyruns

I'd love to join this challenge.

I'm new at participating in the boards, especially the WISH boards but I've been around the DIS forever. 

I'm trying to shake some extra weight and also trying to start doing regular strength training and I think this challenge will help me stay on track. 

I'd like to be on the Loser team.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I PM my info to you lisa but forgot to tell you to add me on the losers.  I have 60lbs to loose overall and already have lost 7.2 in 2wks.  I am on my way but this will definitely be the support I need to continue.  My goal is to get as much off as I can by my ultimate goal of running the disney Princess 1/2 marathon in march 2011.


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

Ok. I'm in.  But y'all have to help me understand how this works.  I haven't every watched Biggest loser.  Hmm it's going to be a hard 13 weeks.  I have a week of a "Non-Disney" Orlando trip at the beginning of this session (May 28th to June 6th).  Then another 1.5 week in NY/Boston for July 4th.  I'd still like to still challenge myself with 13 lbs during the 13 weeks.  So is it alright if I join you even though, I'll be on vaca for 2 of the weeks?
-Virginia


----------



## lisah0711

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm in!!!
> 
> going to mark it on my calendar now.



 Buffy!  Glad to see you back!  Enjoy your trip to Washington DC -- you are a brave woman!  



NancyIL said:


> I didn't lose as much as I wanted to this spring, but I will keep going!



 Nancy!  You may not have lost as much as you wanted but you are miles ahead of where you be if you hadn't done anything.  



acename said:


> I'd like to join in.  I'd like to lose 20 pounds in the 13 weeks.  The last of this baby weight is killing me, and nursing cravings are tough.   So is finding time to work out.  I think this will be good for me to have some accountabilty.



  Be sure when you PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo on 5/28 that you add that your goal for the challenge is to lose 20 pounds so she can track that for you too.  You can always change your goals at any time by letting her know.  Thanks for joining our challenge!



ibouncetoo said:


> <---------- sneaks back over to the WISH forum and signs up for a challenge!
> 
> I've managed to hit an all time record high, so 15 pounds in 13 weeks will get me back to my 'normal' fat self!
> 
> I plan to use the time between now and the challenge start date to PURGE THE KITCHEN.  And I don't mean of just unhealthy options, but of items that have been in the cupboard for YEARS.  (Exactly how old IS that can of beets?)  Then it's off to the grocery to stock up on the basics.



 Jackie!  Nice to see you back on the WISH boards.  Our cruise will be here in no time.    We date every food item that comes in the house with the month and date.  We've been doing it for years because both our mothers would have 100 year old things in the pantry.    It does help to rotate things and doesn't take much time.  



hmonkeyruns said:


> I'd love to join this challenge.
> 
> I'm new at participating in the boards, especially the WISH boards but I've been around the DIS forever.
> 
> I'm trying to shake some extra weight and also trying to start doing regular strength training and I think this challenge will help me stay on track.
> 
> I'd like to be on the Loser team.



 Thanks for joining us!  This is a great group of folks!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I PM my info to you lisa but forgot to tell you to add me on the losers.  I have 60lbs to loose overall and already have lost 7.2 in 2wks.  I am on my way but this will definitely be the support I need to continue.  My goal is to get as much off as I can by my ultimate goal of running the disney Princess 1/2 marathon in march 2011.



 Lindsay!  Wow!  What a great start!  There are several of us on the challenge planning to do the Princess 1/2 in March 2011 -- it will be fun!



mommyarewegoingback said:


> Ok. I'm in.  But y'all have to help me understand how this works.  I haven't every watched Biggest loser.  Hmm it's going to be a hard 13 weeks.  I have a week of a "Non-Disney" Orlando trip at the beginning of this session (May 28th to June 6th).  Then another 1.5 week in NY/Boston for July 4th.  I'd still like to still challenge myself with 13 lbs during the 13 weeks.  So is it alright if I join you even though, I'll be on vaca for 2 of the weeks?
> -Virginia



 Virginia!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  The nice thing about our challenge is that you don't have to watch the show or be a fan of the show to participate.  Don't worry about being on vacation.  Lots of us will be on vacation at some time or another.  Just let LuvBaloo, our weightkeeper, know if you are going to miss a weigh in so she will count you as excused.  The first post in this thread tells you how the challenge works and you are welcome to chime in or PM me anytime if you have any questions.  

Remember our spring challenge is in its final week so most of the chatting over there until the results are announced on 5/25.  Come on over and join us, if you haven't already.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35957321&postcount=1


----------



## Kimkimba

I would like to join in as a loser.  I'm already trying and doing okay, but I'm hoping for more motivation.


----------



## brinalyn530

Hello everyone!

I am new to this part of the boards, but am very interested in joining the challenge as a loser. I've lost about 25 pounds in the past year, but I still have a ways to go - 52 more pounds to my goal weight. It would be great to get rid of 20 of those pounds during this challenge and the rest before we sail next May on the Dream! 

I will PM my starting weight and my goal on the 28th as instructed. If I subscribe to this thread will I be able to access all of the challenges, etc. or will there links to follow? I just don't want to miss anything !

Thanks so much for everyone's work in putting this together!

Bree


----------



## lisah0711

Kimkimba said:


> I would like to join in as a loser.  I'm already trying and doing okay, but I'm hoping for more motivation.



 Kimkimba!  You've come to the right place and it sounds like you are already on your way!  



brinalyn530 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am new to this part of the boards, but am very interested in joining the challenge as a loser. I've lost about 25 pounds in the past year, but I still have a ways to go - 52 more pounds to my goal weight. It would be great to get rid of 20 of those pounds during this challenge and the rest before we sail next May on the Dream!
> 
> I will PM my starting weight and my goal on the 28th as instructed. If I subscribe to this thread will I be able to access all of the challenges, etc. or will there links to follow? I just don't want to miss anything !
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone's work in putting this together!
> 
> Bree



 Bree!  Thanks for joining our challenge.  Sometimes we start with a sticky thread and then switch to another thread when the challenge starts.  I am trying to just start with the one thread this time.  If we ever move, or need a second thread like we did in the spring, I will always post a link in the previous thread.  We are also a pretty chatty bunch so our thread stays close to the top of the WISH page.  Don't worry we won't lose you!


----------



## njcarita

add me to the list of losers...........


----------



## denise5374

Can I join in?

I started going ot ht egym this Januuary and have lost some weight and some inches but my weight loss has stopped, time to get back on the wagon.

My goal is 1 pound a week.

Thanks!
Denise


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Sign me up!  I haven't been terribly active on the thread the last month, but I'm planning on getting back OP as the school year slowly comes to an end!


----------



## Dahly

I'm in. I didn't even realize this part of the DIS boards exsisted, but now that I found you guys, (thanks to the post on the DCL board) I am excited to join in!

My overall goal is fairly large , but i will start with 17 pounds during this challenge..have to start somewhere right??! 

THANKS!

Dahly


----------



## Psychodisney

I'm in for the losers.  Would like to lose at least 20lbs. This should be better for me than trying to get to a WW meeting!


----------



## wtpclc

Please count me in!  I have been waffling for so long and have at least 20 pounds to lose,but I keep going up instead of down.    Hopefully, this accountabiliyty will be what I need to get going the right direciton on this!  So, that wil put me on teh loser team.

Thanks to Lisa and luvBaloo and all who are helping with this!

PS - Lisa - Thansk for coming to the events side to post about this.    I don't get to thsi sideof the forum often any more.


----------



## luvmy3jewels

I'd like to join the losers group!  My goal is to loose 20lbs in the next 13 weeks.  I've been having a lot of back problems lately and I'm hoping if I can loose some weight, my back will begin to feel better!


----------



## kimara

Count me in for this challenge too please!!

I'm going to  ♪♫ Just keep swimming ♫♪


----------



## DaniB

I'm in too please!  Looking to lose 25 lbs.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Sign me up!! I want to lose 20 lbs for our trip!!


----------



## donac

Welcome everyone.  I am back for the summer.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

lisah0711 said:


> Buffy!  Glad to see you back!  Enjoy your trip to Washington DC -- you are a brave woman!



I'm starting early with DC. I'm hoping all the walking will kick my butt. I'm headed out this weekend to buy the shape up sneakers. And I downloaded a new C25K app (didn't like the old one, no music). So I'm thinking of doing this at night after we get back from the hotel. 

Not so brave, really. We have a great group of kids. the 4 trouble maker boys aren't allowed to go so it should be an excellent trip! We are really looking forward to going, the kids are so excited.


----------



## lisah0711

njcarita said:


> add me to the list of losers...........



 njcarita!  Thanks for joining us!  



denise5374 said:


> Can I join in?
> 
> I started going ot ht egym this Januuary and have lost some weight and some inches but my weight loss has stopped, time to get back on the wagon.
> 
> My goal is 1 pound a week.
> 
> Thanks!
> Denise



 Denise!  Thanks for joining us!  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Sign me up!  I haven't been terribly active on the thread the last month, but I'm planning on getting back OP as the school year slowly comes to an end!



 Hi Stephanie!  Hope the rest of the school year passes quickly -- won't be too long until we are at DL!  



Dahly said:


> I'm in. I didn't even realize this part of the DIS boards exsisted, but now that I found you guys, (thanks to the post on the DCL board) I am excited to join in!
> 
> My overall goal is fairly large , but i will start with 17 pounds during this challenge..have to start somewhere right??!
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Dahly



 Dahly!  Glad that you found us!    Don't worry about a big goal -- a lot of us have them -- you have the right idea breaking it up into smaller goals.



Psychodisney said:


> I'm in for the losers.  Would like to lose at least 20lbs. This should be better for me than trying to get to a WW meeting!



 Dahly!  The price is right for our challenge, too!  



wtpclc said:


> Please count me in!  I have been waffling for so long and have at least 20 pounds to lose,but I keep going up instead of down.    Hopefully, this accountabiliyty will be what I need to get going the right direciton on this!  So, that wil put me on teh loser team.
> 
> Thanks to Lisa and luvBaloo and all who are helping with this!
> 
> PS - Lisa - Thansk for coming to the events side to post about this.    I don't get to thsi sideof the forum often any more.



 wtpclc!  Thanks for joining us!  I just started venturing to the events side of the board myself -- it is hard to find a nicer bunch of folks than our WISHers!  



luvmy3jewels said:


> I'd like to join the losers group!  My goal is to loose 20lbs in the next 13 weeks.  I've been having a lot of back problems lately and I'm hoping if I can loose some weight, my back will begin to feel better!



 luvmy3jewels!  Thanks for joining us!  One of our other participants had a lot of problems with her back -- she is a maintainer now and I know her back feels so much better.  Hope that will happen for you soon!  



kimara said:


> Count me in for this challenge too please!!
> 
> I'm going to  ♪♫ Just keep swimming ♫♪



 kimara!  



DaniB said:


> I'm in too please!  Looking to lose 25 lbs.



 DaniB!  For those of you setting goals for the challenge be sure that you include them in your PM to LuvBaloo on 5/28 with your starting weight.



Littleprincess2010 said:


> Sign me up!! I want to lose 20 lbs for our trip!!



 Littleprince2010!  A trip sounds fun!



donac said:


> Welcome everyone.  I am back for the summer.



 back donac!  And thanks for coaching one week!


----------



## Craftydawn

Count me in for this. I didn't make myself a priority during the last challenge, so I am committed to it this time.

My goal will be 20 pounds for this challenge.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I never set a goal, do I need to??

I guess my goal would be 20 lbs that would be 10% right? yeah, 20 lbs.


----------



## carmiedog

lisah0711 said:


> A good detailed pjlla plan would go a long ways to helping make sure you get through that holiday week-end.



 a good detailed...huh? what's pjlla?


----------



## maiziezoe

I'm here. Another loser. Not sure how much I want to lose yet. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## my3princes

I'm here too.  I'm hoping to lose weight this time.  i pretty much just maintained last time.  I have a trip in July and I need to lose before the trip.  I'll post how much I hope to lose after our next weigh in.


----------



## lisah0711

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Not so brave, really. We have a great group of kids. the 4 trouble maker boys aren't allowed to go so it should be an excellent trip! We are really looking forward to going, the kids are so excited.



Have a wonderful time!  That trip will be something you and those nice kids will remember all your lives!  



Craftydawn said:


> Count me in for this. I didn't make myself a priority during the last challenge, so I am committed to it this time.
> 
> My goal will be 20 pounds for this challenge.



 Craftydawn!  That making yourself a top priority is a hard one to get ahold of, especially this time of year, but you can do it!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I never set a goal, do I need to??
> 
> I guess my goal would be 20 lbs that would be 10% right? yeah, 20 lbs.



Goal setting is optional.  For some of us it is good to have a public goal out there to hold you accountable and keep track of how you are doing so you can see the big picture.  Here is a link to an example of the goal results.  Remember you don't have to decide your goal now, you can do it at the first weigh in.  And even if you state your goal in the thread be sure to PM to LuvBaloo when you PM your initial weight to her on 5/28.  You can change your goal anytime during the challenge.  



carmiedog said:


> a good detailed...huh? what's pjlla?



Pjlla is a who.    I was talking about Pamela (pjlla) on our BL 9 thread who always comes up with great, detailed plans of how she is going to get through a holiday.  She plans ahead exactly what she will eat, how she will make sure to get her exercise in, and keeps the plan with her to refer to.  It has worked very, very well for her as she is a maintainer now and started with a weight over 200 lbs.  She is one of our success stories.  I wasn't trying to speak in code or anything -- I thought you would recognize that reference from the other challenge.



maiziezoe said:


> I'm here. Another loser. Not sure how much I want to lose yet. I'll have to think about it.



 maiziezoe!  And a big thank you for being one of our coaches!  



my3princes said:


> I'm here too.  I'm hoping to lose weight this time.  i pretty much just maintained last time.  I have a trip in July and I need to lose before the trip.  I'll post how much I hope to lose after our next weigh in.



 my3princes!  Thank you for also being a coach volunteer.  

It's fun to see some old and new participants joining us.  Remember you are all welcome to chatter with us as we enjoy the last week of the BL 9 challenge.  It's NEVER too late to join a BL challenge!


----------



## mikamah

I'm a little late, but it's great to see so many familiar faces, and newcomers too.  We are going to have a super, losing summer.   My goal will be to lose the 15 pounds I gained last summer.  I'm going to do it this time, dang it!!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> We date every food item that comes in the house with the month and date.  We've been doing it for years because both our mothers would have 100 year old things in the pantry.


 THis made me chuckle, Lisa.  Very impressive.  On the organization spectrum, I'd be more toward your mom's.  Now, if there's no expiration date on a can, then it must be good forever, right?  That's why I prefer frozen vegies.

Thank you, Lisa, for keeping these challenges going.  

See you all soon.


----------



## JOANNEL

I would love to join. My world is about to change in a big way. I am an accountant and our company was bought out last year. I was laid off and my last day is May 31st. My youngest son just graduated from college and has joined the Airforce, he leaves next week for Germany. His older brother is going to Europe for six weeks and then moving to Texas. SO by the end of this month I will be jobless and kidless for the first time in 24 years!!!!! I have to keep myself busy and out of the kitchen!!


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> I'm a little late, but it's great to see so many familiar faces, and newcomers too.  We are going to have a super, losing summer.   My goal will be to lose the 15 pounds I gained last summer.  I'm going to do it this time, dang it!!!!!
> 
> THis made me chuckle, Lisa.  Very impressive.  On the organization spectrum, I'd be more toward your mom's.  *Now, if there's no expiration date on a can, then it must be good forever, right?*  That's why I prefer frozen vegies.
> 
> Thank you, Lisa, for keeping these challenges going.
> 
> See you all soon.



You're not really late because your name was already on the list since you were so kind and volunteered to coach.  

Remember when the only warning about cans was not to eat them if they were bulging? 

It is my pleasure to hostess the challenge -- I need them!  



JOANNEL said:


> I would love to join. My world is about to change in a big way. I am an accountant and our company was bought out last year. I was laid off and my last day is May 31st. My youngest son just graduated from college and has joined the Airforce, he leaves next week for Germany. His older brother is going to Europe for six weeks and then moving to Texas. SO by the end of this month I will be jobless and kidless for the first time in 24 years!!!!! I have to keep myself busy and out of the kitchen!!



 JOANNEL!    There are a lot of big changes going on in your life.  A big thank you to your entire family for having a family member serve our country.    Come on over and chat in our BL 9 thread -- it's never to late to join a BL challenge!


----------



## JOANNEL

lisah0711 said:


> JOANNEL!    There are a lot of big changes going on in your life.  A big thank you to your entire family for having a family member serve our country.    Come on over and chat in our BL 9 thread -- it's never to late to join a BL challenge!



Thanks that is very sweet, my dh did 25 years, so we are used to this. DH was enlisted so to have a 2nd lt in the family is thrilling!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Don't forget to add me to the losers list Lisa. Thanks for all that you do!
Rose


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> You can do it!  Make a plan. A good detailed pjlla plan would go a long ways to helping make sure you get through that holiday week-end.



Wow!  Thanks for that shout out!!



carmiedog said:


> a good detailed...huh? what's pjlla?




ME!!  It's me!!  I'm finally here!  I know that Lisa answered your question about my "plans", so I won't go into detail.  Lisa, thanks for your kind words.  I am not quite at maintenance yet.... these last few pounds just won't disappear!!  

I am definitely in for this challenge.  If for no other reason than to keep me from gaining during the summer cook-out/bbq season!!  LOTS of food challenges coming up, starting tonight with my anniversary dinner.  DH wanted Olive Garden, but I find it nearly impossible to stay on plan there, so I requested Applebee's.  He just ate at Olive Garden last weekend with DD, so I won't feel guilty about not letting him pick the place.  

THen of course will be the Memorial Day weekend cookouts and S'mores... then my birthday, July 4th, and summer vacation.  I figure at this point I will be happy to maintain within 3 or 4 pounds this summer!  

I'll be back here next week after I am done coaching our currrent week of the BL challenge..............................P


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Add me to the loser list, I really need this!


----------



## lisah0711

JOANNEL said:


> Thanks that is very sweet, my dh did 25 years, so we are used to this. DH was enlisted so to have a 2nd lt in the family is thrilling!!



How exciting!  Is your DH still in the reserves -- I am wondering if he is going to have to salute your DS.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Don't forget to add me to the losers list Lisa. Thanks for all that you do!
> Rose



Sorry about that!    Thanks for reminding me.  



pjlla said:


> ME!!  It's me!!  I'm finally here!  I know that Lisa answered your question about my "plans", so I won't go into detail.  Lisa, thanks for your kind words.  I am not quite at maintenance yet.... these last few pounds just won't disappear!!



 pjlla!  I think your plan for summer is great.  Let your body adjust to all the progress you've made.  



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Add me to the loser list, I really need this!



 VIJA!  Nice to see you!


----------



## jennz

I'm in!


----------



## bellaphia

I would love to join as a loser. I had a total thyroidectomy in November due to thyroid cancer. Prior to the thyroidectomy I gained 20+ pds in less than 6 months and haven't gotten rid of any of it since I would like to strive for a goal of 20lbs.
Thanks


----------



## JOANNEL

lisah0711 said:


> How exciting!  Is your DH still in the reserves -- I am wondering if he is going to have to salute your DS.



No he retired in 99, he did salute him at the commissioning not a dry eye in the house!!


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> I'm in!



 jennz!  We're going to have a great, healthy summer!  



bellaphia said:


> I would love to join as a loser. I had a total thyroidectomy in November due to thyroid cancer. Prior to the thyroidectomy I gained 20+ pds in less than 6 months and haven't gotten rid of any of it since I would like to strive for a goal of 20lbs.
> Thanks



 bellaphia!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



JOANNEL said:


> No he retired in 99, he did salute him at the commissioning not a dry eye in the house!!



Awww!


----------



## Greenfield1984

Count me in please! We're planning on going back to Disney in late August and I'd love to lose 20 lbs by then! We're also trying to add to our family, and I'm thinking losing a few pounds and getting healthy habits before I get pregnant again will hopefully help me to NOT gain the insane amount of weight I gained with DD! Looking forward to losing with all of you!


----------



## My2Pixies

I'd like to join   I recently joined WW and will be starting C25K soon, so this challenge I'm setting an ambitious 20 lb goal.  I could definitely use the motivation.


----------



## disneygrlkat

I'm in! I've never done a Biggest Loser Challenge before, but I have big plans for losing weight this summer, so I think this will be a great source of motivation!


----------



## MushyMushy

I'd like to join as a loser. I have a long way to go and I don't think I can do it alone anymore.


----------



## corinnak

Well, you know I'm all IN!!!

Put me down on the Maintainer's team - i've got a crazy summer coming up - lots of travel, visiting relatives, vactioning and resorting, so I NEED this to stay sane and stay the same! 

Look out Summer - we are ready for you!


----------



## lisah0711

Greenfield1984 said:


> Count me in please! We're planning on going back to Disney in late August and I'd love to lose 20 lbs by then! We're also trying to add to our family, and I'm thinking losing a few pounds and getting healthy habits before I get pregnant again will hopefully help me to NOT gain the insane amount of weight I gained with DD! Looking forward to losing with all of you!



 Greenfield1984!  Looking forward to losing with you, too.  



My2Pixies said:


> I'd like to join   I recently joined WW and will be starting C25K soon, so this challenge I'm setting an ambitious 20 lb goal.  I could definitely use the motivation.



 My2Pixies!  You'll love C25K -- it is a lot of fun!



disneygrlkat said:


> I'm in! I've never done a Biggest Loser Challenge before, but I have big plans for losing weight this summer, so I think this will be a great source of motivation!



 disneygrlkat!  A BL challenge is a lot of fun.  You've come to the right place for motivation!  



MushyMushy said:


> I'd like to join as a loser. I have a long way to go and I don't think I can do it alone anymore.



 MushyMushy!   We're here to help!  



corinnak said:


> Well, you know I'm all IN!!!
> 
> Put me down on the Maintainer's team - i've got a crazy summer coming up - lots of travel, visiting relatives, vactioning and resorting, so I NEED this to stay sane and stay the same!
> 
> Look out Summer - we are ready for you!



 corinnak!  Our first maintainer -- I know there will be others joining you.  And a BIG, BIG thank you for designing our challenge clippie for us!


----------



## cclovesdis

I'm in, as you know Lisa. I am going to set a pound goal this time. I'm thinking 10 pounds, but that's not definite yet. It all depends on how high I am on 5/28. BL 9 and all its support has been great for me. I know this next challenge is just what I need.


----------



## N&B'smom

PLEASE allow me to be a part of this, I need this so much.  I'm at that point where I'm so disgusted with myself that I think about my weight CONSTANTLY throughout the day.    My goal is 25lbs.  

For the first time in a long time, I have HOPE!!!


----------



## lisalisalisa

Please may I join.  I would like to lose 20lbs.


----------



## N&B'smom

I don't know how to get the clippie in my signature!!  Nevermind...got it!


----------



## LuvBaloo

WOW!  Lots of people signing up for the summer challenge! 

Its great to see the new and familiar names showing up!

Obviously, I'm in again! 

*Goal Tracking:*
If you want to have your goal tracked, please include your "goal to lose" for the challenge with your starting weight on May 28th.  This is not required, only do it if you want to.  You can add this in at any time, you can change it at any time, we're very relaxed.

*Weigh-ins:*
I do read the thread, but will sometimes only skim through if I'm too busy.  The only weights/goals that I track are the ones that are PM'd to me.
Please send your weight in.  Sometimes people like to just send in the change eg (0.5lbs loss), but its much easier for me to get the actual weight, as I need it for the % calculations.

If anybody has any questions about how the numbers work, please just ask!


----------



## N&B'smom

Does our actual weight get broadcast on this thread anywhere or does it stay secret with you???


----------



## cclovesdis

N&B'smom said:


> Does our actual weight get broadcast on this thread anywhere or does it stay secret with you???



I think I can answer this question sufficiently. You PM Shannon (LuvBaloo) your starting weight on 5/28 and then your subsequent weights weekly throughout the challenge. She does not disclose your weight to anyone. If you make the "list" of losers for the week, she'll indicate the percentage of weight you lost for the week. If you decided to set a goal for the challenge, she'll write the percentage you've lost so far. For example, I'm planning as of now to set my goal at losing 10 pounds in the 13 week challenge. If I lose 1.2 pounds in the first week, it'll say cclovesdis 12%.

That being said, some people do post that they lost or gained after they weigh-in for the week. They may or may not say how much or how little. It is entirely your choice to disclose your weight and/or if/how much you lost or gained throughout the challenge. If you decide to set a goal and share that with Shannon, only she will know your goal, unless of course you disclose that. So, like with my example, no one would know that 12% is a 10 pound to lose goal.

Hope that helps! Great to have you!


----------



## N&B'smom

Thank you so much.    I am so excited, this is JUST what I need!!


----------



## lisah0711

cclovesdis said:


> I'm in, as you know Lisa. I am going to set a pound goal this time. I'm thinking 10 pounds, but that's not definite yet. It all depends on how high I am on 5/28. BL 9 and all its support has been great for me. I know this next challenge is just what I need.



 cclovesdis!  I already had you on our list since you are one of our coaches!  



N&B'smom said:


> PLEASE allow me to be a part of this, I need this so much.  I'm at that point where I'm so disgusted with myself that I think about my weight CONSTANTLY throughout the day.    My goal is 25lbs.
> 
> For the first time in a long time, I have HOPE!!!



 N&B'smom!  Thanks for joining our challenge!    You are welcome to come and chat with us in the BL9 thread.  That challenge ends on Friday but we really do mean it when we say it's never too late to join a BL challenge!



lisalisalisa said:


> Please may I join.  I would like to lose 20lbs.



 lisalisalisa!  I like your user name!  



N&B'smom said:


> I don't know how to get the clippie in my signature!!  Nevermind...got it!



Congratulations!  You are the first person to be sporting our new clippie!   



LuvBaloo said:


> WOW!  Lots of people signing up for the summer challenge!
> 
> Its great to see the new and familiar names showing up!
> 
> Obviously, I'm in again!
> 
> *Goal Tracking:*
> If you want to have your goal tracked, please include your "goal to lose" for the challenge with your starting weight on May 28th.  This is not required, only do it if you want to.  You can add this in at any time, you can change it at any time, we're very relaxed.
> 
> *Weigh-ins:*
> I do read the thread, but will sometimes only skim through if I'm too busy.  The only weights/goals that I track are the ones that are PM'd to me.
> Please send your weight in.  Sometimes people like to just send in the change eg (0.5lbs loss), but its much easier for me to get the actual weight, as I need it for the % calculations.
> 
> If anybody has any questions about how the numbers work, please just ask!



*Thank you*, Shannon, for being our weightkeeper this challenge!  



N&B'smom said:


> Does our actual weight get broadcast on this thread anywhere or does it stay secret with you???



I see that CC already answered for you -- only LuvBaloo knows your weight.  The percentage of loss is what is reported.  If you go to the first page of the current thread you will find a link to the results posts -- both the weight and the goal -- to give you an idea how they are posted.



N&B'smom said:


> Thank you so much.    I am so excited, this is JUST what I need!!



Come over and chat with us so you don't have to wait until 5/28 to get going!


----------



## lisah0711

Just a reminder to our new folks that our Spring Challenge is in its final week. We will be chatting here and not moving to the new thread until after the final results are posted for our challenge the week of May 24th. 

So sign up and if you want to come and chat visit us here: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.ph...21&postcount=1

IT'S NEVER TOO LATE TO JOIN A BL CHALLENGE! 

And here is a little something to ponder before the challenge starts -- an article from sparkpeople.com called 7 Strategies for Weight Loss Success.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/slideshow.asp?show=14

They are:

1.  *Always See Your Goals*
Goals need attention. They need to be seen, heard and thought of often. So surround yourself with as many reminders as possible: on the refrigerator, computer, bathroom mirror and calendar. 

2.  *Start Small*
Quite possibly the biggest mistake people make is pushing the accelerator too soon. You cant lose 20 pounds in one week. But you can lose one. Just as a plant has to start as a tiny seedling, you have to start with small steps and expect small results, which add up to bigger results over time. 

3.  *Come Out of Seclusion*
Have you ever achieved anything of real value all by yourself, without the support of anyone else? Probably not. Most people receive help, advice and ideas from others. Support, a sense of shared experience, encouragement, advice, and well-timed pep talks are all invaluable as you set off on your healthy lifestyle adventure, so get others to join in and support you in reaching your goals! (*You've got this one down already because you are here!  *)

4.  *Focus on Everyday Habits*
The building blocks of a healthy lifestyle are forged in the smallest of actions you take every day and every week. Healthy choices can become as natural as brushing your teeth or locking the front door. Build your habits, one action at a time. 

5.  *Never Stop Learning*
A healthy lifestyle is a processmore of a journey than a destination. You can always learn more about nutrition, fitness, and even yourself that can help you be just a little bit better tomorrow. 

6.  *Have Fun!*
Who says getting healthy has to be a chore? Think of it as an exciting adventure of self-discovery that will help you build a more meaningful life. Enjoy the ride and find ways to make it fun, whether you join a sports league, subscribe to a fun fitness magazine, or buy yourself some new workout clothes. Make the best of it! 

7.  *Put it on Paper*
Whether setting your first goals, tracking daily progress, or sharing your deepest thoughts in a journal, writing helps to crystallize your ideas, expose your fears, and paint a picture of real life. As a starting point, write down your goals, big and small, and the steps you'll take to make them reality.


----------



## wtpclc

Great article Lisah!!  Thansk for posting!


----------



## RENThead09

Hey everyone I would love to join this great group.  Just what I needed for the summer.  

I lost about 40 pounds last year.  Then hurt my knee during the WDW marathon and took time off to heal.  Unfortunately, I took that time to gain about 20 of those pounds back.

So time to rock and roll again.  I will be in the loser group if that is OK.  Thanks to all who make this possible for the rest of us to participate.

-Pat


----------



## wtpclc

Pat - love teh comment in your sig about surviving the 2010 marathon.  I think I was about 15 min behind you and surviving was right.  No real damage (like your knee ) but my muscles just seized up on me.  Hope your knee is back to 100% and the weight comes off easily!


----------



## tigger813

Yeah, I successfully added the clippie to my siggie! Finally got the hang of it!

Welcome to all of our new participants! Glad to have you joining us for this fun ride!


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! Please count me in.  I injured my knee on July 14 and haven't been able to run or do real cardio since then.  I'd lost 70+ pounds starting 5 years ago and kept most of it off until the injury derailed my 5-7x/week workouts and I reverted to my old habits of stress eating.

I am having surgery on 5/24 and will be "immobilized" for up to 8 weeks and am hoping that my inability to get to the fridge or to the coffee shop might be just the jumpstart I need.  

Please put me down for 20 pounds.  Hopefully, by the end of the summer, I will have made up for these past 10 disastrous months.  

Hi, Joanne!  Hi, Carrie!  Hi, Vija!!  (So many familiar "faces" here -- it's wonderful!)


----------



## wtpclc

keenercam said:


> Hi, Joanne!  Hi, Carrie!  Hi, Vija!!  (So many familiar "faces" here -- it's wonderful!)


  

Been ages since I've seen you on the boards.  LOVE your sig!

And the ones that are new to me seem absolutely wonderful too!  Nice to know that I can come back and it steill has the wonderful WISH feel I remember.


----------



## snugglepeas

I would like to join. on the loser team.


----------



## lisah0711

wtpclc said:


> Great article Lisah!!  Thansk for posting!



Glad that you enjoyed it, Carrie!   



RENThead09 said:


> Hey everyone I would love to join this great group.  Just what I needed for the summer.
> 
> I lost about 40 pounds last year.  Then hurt my knee during the WDW marathon and took time off to heal.  Unfortunately, I took that time to gain about 20 of those pounds back.
> 
> So time to rock and roll again.  I will be in the loser group if that is OK.  Thanks to all who make this possible for the rest of us to participate.
> 
> -Pat



 Pat!  Thanks for joining our challenge.  Sorry about your injury.  Hope it gets better and you are back in the groove soon.  I'm a new runner and finishing is as good as winning in my book, regardless of the time!  



wtpclc said:


> Pat - love teh comment in your sig about surviving the 2010 marathon.  I think I was about 15 min behind you and surviving was right.  No real damage (like your knee ) but my muscles just seized up on me.  Hope your knee is back to 100% and the weight comes off easily!



Wow!  That was a bummer but you finished.  



tigger813 said:


> Yeah, I successfully added the clippie to my siggie! Finally got the hang of it!
> 
> Welcome to all of our new participants! Glad to have you joining us for this fun ride!



Hey that clippie looks nice on you!  



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! Please count me in.  I injured my knee on July 14 and haven't been able to run or do real cardio since then.  I'd lost 70+ pounds starting 5 years ago and kept most of it off until the injury derailed my 5-7x/week workouts and I reverted to my old habits of stress eating.
> 
> I am having surgery on 5/24 and will be "immobilized" for up to 8 weeks and am hoping that my inability to get to the fridge or to the coffee shop might be just the jumpstart I need.
> 
> Please put me down for 20 pounds.  Hopefully, by the end of the summer, I will have made up for these past 10 disastrous months.
> 
> Hi, Joanne!  Hi, Carrie!  Hi, Vija!!  (So many familiar "faces" here -- it's wonderful!)



 keenercam!  I think I've read your WISH journal a few times.  I definately remember that beautiful dress in your siggie.  



wtpclc said:


> Been ages since I've seen you on the boards.  LOVE your sig!
> 
> And the ones that are new to me seem absolutely wonderful too!  Nice to know that I can come back and it steill has the wonderful WISH feel I remember.



 Yep, I think it is hard to find a nicer bunch of folks than those on both sides of the WISH boards.  



snugglepeas said:


> I would like to join. on the loser team.



 snugglepeas!  Thanks for joining our challenge!


----------



## SunnyB1066

I would like to join as a loser. Goal will be to lose 20 pounds. I need all the help I can get. 
Sunny


----------



## lisah0711

SunnyB1066 said:


> I would like to join as a loser. Goal will be to lose 20 pounds. I need all the help I can get.
> Sunny



 SunnyB166!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  

 to Jenna319!  Thanks for joining our challenge!


----------



## Hockeychic

I would like to join the challenge please.


----------



## JOANNEL

Hi Cam,

Your signature pictures look great! Long time no see!!!

I have ot get back to the weight loss. I lost it a few years ago and have gained it all back, I am so frustrated!!


----------



## keenercam

Hi, Joanne!! How are you!??!?!  We'll do this!!  We've both been successful before and with all the WISH support here we'll do great!!!


----------



## sherry

Hello everyone.  I would like to join this challenge, I lost quite a bit of weight for my dd's wedding and I have put 25 back on, I refuse to put any more on and I would like to lose that 25 this summer.


----------



## Lucky'sMom

I'd like to join the loser's group.  Lost 23 pds last year, gained 21 back.


----------



## princessbride6205

I'll join as a Maintainer.


----------



## JOANNEL

keenercam said:


> Hi, Joanne!! How are you!??!?!  We'll do this!!  We've both been successful before and with all the WISH support here we'll do great!!!



We can hope!! I read your wedding trip report. How great was that!!! I can't see you pictures though, did the link expire? What a great memory!!


----------



## lisah0711

Hockeychic said:


> I would like to join the challenge please.



 Hockychic!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



sherry said:


> Hello everyone.  I would like to join this challenge, I lost quite a bit of weight for my dd's wedding and I have put 25 back on, I refuse to put any more on and I would like to lose that 25 this summer.



 sherry!  That clippie looks good on you!  



Lucky'sMom said:


> I'd like to join the loser's group.  Lost 23 pds last year, gained 21 back.



 Lucky'sMom!  Here's to a losing summer!  



princessbride6205 said:


> I'll join as a Maintainer.



 princessbride6205!  Another maintainer!    I think the maintainer group will have a few more members this time around.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Good to see this party growing!

I've managed to stock some healthy supplies, pack _some_ lunches, cook _some_ dinners.  By the time we officially start I hope to have a routine down so I can hit the ground running!  Still having trouble with the mornings, as I can't stay away from the computer.    So, last night, while cooking dinner, I realized that I should pack my lunch THEN. 

AND, I've gone three days without french fries...hope I don't have withdrawal! 

.


----------



## pinkle

[COUNT ME IN!


----------



## JOANNEL

I just signed up for a 5 k on 5/31. It's called a gate to gate on the air force base. It will be a good start for this summer diet/exercise.


----------



## tea pot

lisah

I'm In !! 

Hoping to be more active on the thread this time.
 Staying close to the support is the only way to go!


----------



## uptown_girl44

Count me in! I'm planning on losing about 20 lbs this summer and I know I'm gonna need support!


----------



## czkmom

Count me in!!!!  We have a disney cruise in the forcast next spring and I would like to enjoy and have some photos I don't feel ashamed to be in!!! 

My (shorttime) summer goal is 20 lbs.....  

I have all my weight watcher info back from hiding.... have sort of started this week so next week I will be ready to jump in all the way!

I love the extra motivation!


----------



## lisah0711

ibouncetoo said:


> Good to see this party growing!
> 
> I've managed to stock some healthy supplies, pack _some_ lunches, cook _some_ dinners.  By the time we officially start I hope to have a routine down so I can hit the ground running!  *Still having trouble with the mornings, as I can't stay away from the computer*.    So, last night, while cooking dinner, I realized that I should pack my lunch THEN.
> 
> AND, I've gone three days without french fries...hope I don't have withdrawal!



 I know exactly what you mean, Jackie.  I had no internet at home for a week -- my house was so clean and pretty!  



pinkle said:


> [COUNT ME IN!



 pinkle!  Thanks for joining our summer challenge!  



JOANNEL said:


> I just signed up for a 5 k on 5/31. It's called a gate to gate on the air force base. It will be a good start for this summer diet/exercise.



Good luck on your run!  



tea pot said:


> lisah
> 
> I'm In !!
> 
> Hoping to be more active on the thread this time.
> Staying close to the support is the only way to go!



 tea pot!  Nice to see you again!  



uptown_girl44 said:


> Count me in! I'm planning on losing about 20 lbs this summer and I know I'm gonna need support!



 uptown girl44!  Thanks for joining our challenge!


----------



## ibouncetoo

lisah0711 said:


> I know exactly what you mean, Jackie. I had no internet at home for a week -- my house was so clean and pretty!


 
Well, truth be told....I'd just open a book! 

.


----------



## JOANNEL

lisah0711 said:


> ::
> Good luck on your run!
> 
> 
> 
> ::



Thanks, but I will be walking!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

Just stopping in to say hi everyone!  I am excited for the summer challenge, and so good to see some familiar faces along with new ones.  

If this is your first challenge, what Lisa said is true.  You will get soooo much support, encouragement, and motivation.  The spring challenge was my first, and I couldn't have been as successful without it.  You will get out of it what you put into it, I promise!

Taryn


----------



## lisah0711

ibouncetoo said:


> Well, truth be told....I'd just open a book! .



Yes, I did some of that, too.   

BTW how is your sister doing?  I was thinking about the two of you in the challenge last year.



JOANNEL said:


> Thanks, but I will be walking!!!



A race is a race, no matter how you do it!  mikamah and I are doing our first half marathons at the Princess in 2011 and plan to do a lot of walking!  



flipflopmom said:


> Just stopping in to say hi everyone!  I am excited for the summer challenge, and so good to see some familiar faces along with new ones.
> 
> If this is your first challenge, what Lisa said is true.  You will get soooo much support, encouragement, and motivation.  The spring challenge was my first, and I couldn't have been as successful without it.  You will get out of it what you put into it, I promise!



 Taryn!  You are right, this is a great place for encouragement and support but ultimiately the one who does the work is you!  

Today is the last day of the spring challenge.  It will take a few days for the results to be posted so you may see some increased chatter on this thread.  Feel free to pop over and say "Hi" on the other thread and see how this challenge turns out.  Last week participants lost over 40 pounds!


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!  Thank you so much for the inspiration I am already feeling from having signed on to this challenge!    Yesterday was my first legitimate "good" food day in longer than I can remember, and it really is because I, like ibouncetoo, hope to start good habits now so that I can hit the ground "running" when the challenge starts.  

Joanne -- Have a great time at your Gate to Gate race!!!


----------



## pinkle

this is so exciting   rather than look at 'food porn' i am on the weight loss challenge.....WE CAN DO THIS!!!!  I have 8lbs to go......i keep reminding myself so I don't slip.
Keep up the good work everyone!!!


----------



## denise5374

Its great to see (read) all the support here....this is my first time dooing something like this.  I have been working on eating and exercising since 1/1/10 but my weight lss has stagnated at about 15 pounds, even though I am losing inches.  I hope this is the kcik I need to lose some more pounds.

Question:  How do I get the BL picture in my signature?


----------



## lisah0711

denise5374 said:


> Its great to see (read) all the support here....this is my first time dooing something like this.  I have been working on eating and exercising since 1/1/10 but my weight lss has stagnated at about 15 pounds, even though I am losing inches.  I hope this is the kcik I need to lose some more pounds.
> 
> Question:  How do I get the BL picture in my signature?



I put some instructions on how to add the clippie in the first post of this thread.  Let me know if you have any problems -- you can be our test case!


----------



## sahbushka

Please count me in for this challenge!  The summer challenge is the one I started on last year and it has really helped me along my journey...I still have a ways to go and would love to get to my goal weight by the end of the challenge...we will see.

SarahMay


----------



## Rose&Mike

pinkle said:


> this is so exciting   rather than look at 'food porn' i am on the weight loss challenge.....WE CAN DO THIS!!!!  I have 8lbs to go......i keep reminding myself so I don't slip.
> Keep up the good work everyone!!!


 Too funny. I have worked out so much since January, that instead of drooling over food pictures, I find myself mentally calculating the amount of time it will take me to burn it off. Works almost every time!

SarahMay--I love seeing that 100lb clippie. I get a smile on my face everytime. So exciting!


----------



## sahbushka

Rose&Mike said:


> Too funny. I have worked out so much since January, that instead of drooling over food pictures, I find myself mentally calculating the amount of time it will take me to burn it off. Works almost every time!
> 
> SarahMay--I love seeing that 100lb clippie. I get a smile on my face everytime. So exciting!



Awww, thanks!  I have to say I have a pretty big grin on my face when I see it too!  Amazing what a year can do!

SarahMay


----------



## jennz

pinkle said:


> this is so exciting   rather than look at 'food porn' i am on the weight loss challenge.....WE CAN DO THIS!!!!  I have 8lbs to go......i keep reminding myself so I don't slip.
> Keep up the good work everyone!!!



I can't even look at it, I get so darn hungry!!!  And I sure don't need help eating!!

Wow this thread is active already!!  Tomorrow's my big 5k - we went and picked up our packets.    DD is determined to do this even with her Seven's flaring up...I'll just wrap her up tight and see how she goes.  She says if the sweeper gets close to her she's going to scream and run from them.


----------



## corinnak

jennz said:


> Wow this thread is active already!!  Tomorrow's my big 5k - we went and picked up our packets.    DD is determined to do this even with her Seven's flaring up...I'll just wrap her up tight and see how she goes.  She says if the sweeper gets close to her she's going to scream and run from them.



How cute!  I hope she feels good tomorrow.  Good luck on your 5K!!!


----------



## Graciesmom77

You know you can't get rid of me! I am in. I hope I can lose 27 pounds this summer. That way I can have my 50 pound clippie! That would be so cool!


----------



## pintamino

Can I still sign up?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

back from DC! Had a blast but I'm ready to get my butt in gear.  
We did loads of walking, doesn't look I lost any weight but I'll way in again tomorrow morning. 
My heel hurts a lot though. I was going to buy the the shape ups but I was concerned I would fall so I didn't get them. I'm glad I didn't because the stairs in the Capitol and the Library of Congress were so worn I had a hard time staying on them in the first place.

I will be getting my shoes this week though. 

I hope I can get my heel squared away and ready to go for the beginning of this challenge.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pintamino said:


> Can I still sign up?



Absolutely!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Too funny. I have worked out so much since January, that instead of drooling over food pictures, I find myself mentally calculating the amount of time it will take me to burn it off. Works almost every time!


Well, when I get in the "I want something really bad for me" mode, I drool over WDW food porn and menus.  I'm putting all my eggs in that 1 week basket.  Have a great time this week!



jennz said:


> Wow this thread is active already!!  Tomorrow's my big 5k - we went and picked up our packets.    DD is determined to do this even with her Seven's flaring up...I'll just wrap her up tight and see how she goes.  She says if the sweeper gets close to her she's going to scream and run from them.


 Good luck to you both!


Graciesmom77 said:


> You know you can't get rid of me! I am in. I hope I can lose 27 pounds this summer. That way I can have my 50 pound clippie! That would be so cool!


Who wants to get rid of you?  You will rock this challenge!


BernardandMissBianca said:


> back from DC! Had a blast but I'm ready to get my butt in gear. We did loads of walking, doesn't look I lost any weight but I'll way in again tomorrow morning.


Glad you had a good trip!  Hope the heel heals soon!


----------



## my3princes

Is LuvBaloo the weight keeper for this challenge too?  I need to send my starting weight.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Wow...I'll I had to do was sign up for this challenge and I already lost two pounds! 


Amazing what NOT having french fries and a visiting Dairy Queen daily can do!  Packed my lunch three out of five days and cooked dinner (or ate leftovers) five out of seven.  Now I still had a few meals that I wouldn't actually consider 'healthy eating', but I'm getting into the swing of things.


Regarding french fries:  I've decided, because I love them so, that I will have one serving a week from my favorite place and make it an event.  I'll go there on the weekend, by myself, have an order and a diet coke and savor every one.    They make them for me exactly the way I like,  and pretty much no one elses fries can live up to them.  No more mediocre fries!

.


----------



## ibouncetoo

my3princes said:


> Is LuvBaloo the weight keeper for this challenge too? I need to send my starting weight.


 
Yes, but we don't start till May 28th.

.


----------



## jennz

corinnak said:


> How cute!  I hope she feels good tomorrow.  Good luck on your 5K!!!



Thanks!  And thanks Taryn!  We did it - didn't get swept!!!  Woo hoo!  I was slow but not as slow as I thought I would be, finished around 57 minutes.  DD ran the last part and can hardly walk now.   But we did it!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> back from DC! Had a blast but I'm ready to get my butt in gear.
> We did loads of walking, doesn't look I lost any weight but I'll way in again tomorrow morning.
> My heel hurts a lot though. I was going to buy the the shape ups but I was concerned I would fall so I didn't get them. I'm glad I didn't because the stairs in the Capitol and the Library of Congress were so worn I had a hard time staying on them in the first place.
> 
> I will be getting my shoes this week though.
> 
> I hope I can get my heel squared away and ready to go for the beginning of this challenge.



What's wrong with your heel????


----------



## pinkle

my3princes said:


> Is LuvBaloo the weight keeper for this challenge too?  I need to send my starting weight.


I'm still learning....so we send in our weith?...how and then we??????
i need a quick run down on how this works....i know we weigh in on Fridays!


----------



## jennz

pinkle said:


> I'm still learning....so we send in our weith?...how and then we??????
> i need a quick run down on how this works....i know we weigh in on Fridays!




You just pm your weight to LuvBaloo every Friday... I usually down x for xxx (sadly sometimes it's "up x" though!)


----------



## tea pot

sahbushka said:


> Please count me in for this challenge!
> SarahMay



That's one Good Looking Clippie   Congrats 



jennz said:


> Wow this thread is active already!!  Tomorrow's my big 5k - we went and picked up our packets.    DD is determined to do this even with her Seven's flaring up...I'll just wrap her up tight and see how she goes.  She says if the sweeper gets close to her she's going to scream and run from them.



I was going to wish you and your daughter lots of luck but looks like
congratulations is now in order.  How sweet for a mom and daughter to do a 5K together 



ibouncetoo said:


> Wow...I'll I had to do was sign up for this challenge and I already lost two pounds!
> 
> Amazing what NOT having french fries and a visiting Dairy Queen daily can do!
> .



You are inspiring me to throw away my hidden chocolate in the vegetable drawer..  just kidding I already did it.


----------



## jennz

tea pot said:


> That's one Good Looking Clippie   Congrats
> 
> I was going to wish you and your daughter lots of luck but looks like
> congratulations is now in order.  How sweet for a mom and daughter to do a 5K together
> 
> You are inspiring me to throw away my hidden chocolate in the vegetable drawer..  just kidding I already did it.



Thank you!!!  I actually held dd back, she could have had a quicker time, but she did keep me going. If she hadn't been there I think I would have quit. I love my girl!!   DH did it with us too but he ran it (after he made sure dd and I wouldn't be offended).


----------



## NCRedding

I'm a drop out from the Loser 9 challenge, but I'm going to sign up for this again.  Hope to lose 20 pounds during the challenge. 

Thanks to  all of you who put the time and effort into running this challenge.


----------



## lisah0711

Graciesmom77 said:


> You know you can't get rid of me! I am in. I hope I can lose 27 pounds this summer. That way I can have my 50 pound clippie! That would be so cool!



 Graciesmom77!  Like flipflopmom said, we don't want to get rid of you!  



pintamino said:


> Can I still sign up?



 pintamino!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> back from DC! Had a blast but I'm ready to get my butt in gear.
> We did loads of walking, doesn't look I lost any weight but I'll way in again tomorrow morning.
> My heel hurts a lot though. I was going to buy the the shape ups but I was concerned I would fall so I didn't get them. I'm glad I didn't because the stairs in the Capitol and the Library of Congress were so worn I had a hard time staying on them in the first place.
> 
> I will be getting my shoes this week though.
> 
> I hope I can get my heel squared away and ready to go for the beginning of this challenge.



Glad to hear that you had a great time in DC!  



my3princes said:


> Is LuvBaloo the weight keeper for this challenge too?  I need to send my starting weight.



 Yes, please PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo on Friday, May 28th.



ibouncetoo said:


> Wow...I'll I had to do was sign up for this challenge and I already lost two pounds!
> 
> Amazing what NOT having french fries and a visiting Dairy Queen daily can do!  Packed my lunch three out of five days and cooked dinner (or ate leftovers) five out of seven.  Now I still had a few meals that I wouldn't actually consider 'healthy eating', but I'm getting into the swing of things.
> 
> 
> Regarding french fries:  I've decided, because I love them so, that I will have one serving a week from my favorite place and make it an event.  I'll go there on the weekend, by myself, have an order and a diet coke and savor every one.    They make them for me exactly the way I like,  and pretty much no one elses fries can live up to them.  No more mediocre fries!



I think that is a great plan, Jackie.  This is supposed to be something that you can live with the rest of your life.  



tea pot said:


> You are inspiring me to throw away my hidden chocolate in the vegetable drawer..  just kidding I already did it.







jennz said:


> Thank you!!!  I actually held dd back, she could have had a quicker time, but she did keep me going. If she hadn't been there I think I would have quit. I love my girl!!   DH did it with us too but he ran it (after he made sure dd and I wouldn't be offended).



Hooray for you doing the 5K today, jennz!  



NCRedding said:


> I'm a drop out from the Loser 9 challenge, but I'm going to sign up for this again.  Hope to lose 20 pounds during the challenge.
> 
> Thanks to  all of you who put the time and effort into running this challenge.



 NCRedding!  Nice to see you here!  

pinkle, there are some instructions about how the challenge works in the first post of this thread that you might want to review.  You can also check out the spring challenge thread that is still going while we wait for the final results.  

We'll make the official move to this thread before Friday so stay tuned and stay healthy!


----------



## happysmyly

Thanks, Lisa, for already putting me in for this challenge!  I just spent the last long while this afternoon catching up over here--can't believe it's already 8 pages long!  Looks like this one will move quickly too 

I'm excited to start on Friday--I decided to 'take off' Friday and today--and am up 2 lbs already... so I'd better stop this and get back on track... going to follow pjlla's shining example and put together a plan for the next week... and also look to Tigger's posts to remind me to exercise - and exercise and then exercise some more... once I have earned maintenance then I can back off--but til then there's lots of moving to be done 

This looks like a great group so far   I must say that I am rather excited to see so many from the events board--since at some point during this challenge I am hoping to be down enough weight to possibly begin the C25K--still way too big to do that to my knees or ankles (the 2 places on my legs that feel the most pain).  So I know I'll be able to get some great advice from you all as I start that process that right now really scares me almost to death.  But I heard a wise woman (Mary Ellen Edmunds) once say that you should do something every day that scares you half to death... so I'll be working up to tackle that one 

Have a great week as you prepare for what will be a magically disney-filled weight loss challenge.  I look forward to getting to 'know' you this summer.

 Liz


----------



## donac

Hi everyone.  I hope you are all enjoying your week off.  I don't have that luxury.  My challenge at school doesn't end until next Friday.  I am not happy about it since I have to go to a retirement dinner the night before.  I think I am going to be too nervous too eat.  I have to give a speech since one of the retirees is a guy from my department.  He has been here since the building opened in 1976 and I startedin 1977.

I guess I will go easy on myself on Sat since it is my birthday. 

Have a nice SUunday everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

happysmyly said:


> So I know I'll be able to get some great advice from you all as I start that process that right now really scares me almost to death.  But I heard a wise woman (Mary Ellen Edmunds) once say that you should do something every day that scares you half to death... so I'll be working up to tackle that one
> Liz



Well, I've accomplished that goal.  I got on the scale after a night of indulgence.  We won't talk about the results.  We went to a cookout to celebrate one of my dear friend's husband's return from Iraq.  I rarely drink, but somehow over the course of the night I consumed an entire bottle of wine and 2 cups of sangria. Count in the food and .  I hope to get it off very quickly, I will NOT lose this clippie!  I am determined to start this challenge with at least the same weight as I had Friday.

I want to share something with you guys.  Yesterday, when I took DDs to mom to keep for the night, she gave me a card.  I had forgotten that Daddy told me he would give me $100 if I lost 50lbs.  It was in the card, with a note about how Daddy would have been proud, and this was from him.  I think that emotional start to the night was what set me off!  While he was in the hospital, he asked me to wear his watch for him, and I did.  I kept it on for about 2 months after he died, to remind myself that in time, I will see him again, and time has to go on.  I think I'm going to put that money towards a citizen Mickey watch when I go to WDW, it would be a nice reminder.


----------



## pjlla

flipflopmom said:


> Well, I've accomplished that goal.  I got on the scale after a night of indulgence.  We won't talk about the results.  We went to a cookout to celebrate one of my dear friend's husband's return from Iraq.  I rarely drink, but somehow over the course of the night I consumed an entire bottle of wine and 2 cups of sangria. Count in the food and .  I hope to get it off very quickly, I will NOT lose this clippie!  I am determined to start this challenge with at least the same weight as I had Friday.
> 
> I want to share something with you guys.  Yesterday, when I took DDs to mom to keep for the night, she gave me a card.  I had forgotten that Daddy told me he would give me $100 if I lost 50lbs.  It was in the card, with a note about how Daddy would have been proud, and this was from him.  I think that emotional start to the night was what set me off!  While he was in the hospital, he asked me to wear his watch for him, and I did.  I kept it on for about 2 months after he died, to remind myself that in time, I will see him again, and time has to go on.  I think I'm going to put that money towards a citizen Mickey watch when I go to WDW, it would be a nice reminder.



That watch would be a GREAT keepsake.... both of your memories of your Dad and of your continued success on leading a healthier lifestyle!    Nice idea..........P


----------



## lisah0711

happysmyly said:


> Thanks, Lisa, for already putting me in for this challenge!  I just spent the last long while this afternoon catching up over here--can't believe it's already 8 pages long!  Looks like this one will move quickly too



Thank you for volunteering to coach!   

You will love the C25K when you are ready.  When I started the C25K I was in the 240's and now am in the 220's so it can be done.  My knees, hips and ankles hurt but I recover quickly now.  I want to try to get some swimming in to help move things along.  I know that my running will be so much easier when I have less weight to cart around.



donac said:


> Hi everyone.  I hope you are all enjoying your week off.  I don't have that luxury.  My challenge at school doesn't end until next Friday.  I am not happy about it since I have to go to a retirement dinner the night before.  I think I am going to be too nervous too eat.  I have to give a speech since one of the retirees is a guy from my department.  He has been here since the building opened in 1976 and I startedin 1977.
> 
> I guess I will go easy on myself on Sat since it is my birthday.
> 
> Have a nice SUunday everyone.



Good luck with your speech, donac!  



flipflopmom said:


> I want to share something with you guys.  Yesterday, when I took DDs to mom to keep for the night, she gave me a card.  I had forgotten that Daddy told me he would give me $100 if I lost 50lbs.  It was in the card, with a note about how Daddy would have been proud, and this was from him.  I think that emotional start to the night was what set me off!  While he was in the hospital, he asked me to wear his watch for him, and I did.  I kept it on for about 2 months after he died, to remind myself that in time, I will see him again, and time has to go on.  I think I'm going to put that money towards a citizen Mickey watch when I go to WDW, it would be a nice reminder.



 That is a great way to remember your Daddy, Taryn.  

Have a wonderful Sunday all!


----------



## tigger813

I'm going to start regularly posting on this board now!

I have just set the date for my final goal weight! That date is August 6, one week before my 40th birthday! My final goal weight will be 145 with a bonus for 140! That gives me plenty of time.

Of course now I'm going to indulge in a hot fudge sundae to top off my weekend!

3 mile walk planned in the morning to get myself going again!

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I guess I'd better get over here and start posting! I don't want to miss out on the new thread!

Maria


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> Well, I've accomplished that goal.  I got on the scale after a night of indulgence.  We won't talk about the results.  We went to a cookout to celebrate one of my dear friend's husband's return from Iraq.  I rarely drink, but somehow over the course of the night I consumed an entire bottle of wine and 2 cups of sangria. Count in the food and .  I hope to get it off very quickly, I will NOT lose this clippie!  I am determined to start this challenge with at least the same weight as I had Friday.
> 
> I want to share something with you guys.  Yesterday, when I took DDs to mom to keep for the night, she gave me a card.  I had forgotten that Daddy told me he would give me $100 if I lost 50lbs.  It was in the card, with a note about how Daddy would have been proud, and this was from him.  I think that emotional start to the night was what set me off!  While he was in the hospital, he asked me to wear his watch for him, and I did.  I kept it on for about 2 months after he died, to remind myself that in time, I will see him again, and time has to go on.  I think I'm going to put that money towards a citizen Mickey watch when I go to WDW, it would be a nice reminder.



Wow, I was crying just reading this.  No wonder you over induldged


----------



## tea pot

flipflopmom said:


> Well, I've accomplished that goal.  I got on the scale after a night of indulgence.  We won't talk about the results.  We went to a cookout to celebrate one of my dear friend's husband's return from Iraq.  I rarely drink, but somehow over the course of the night I consumed an entire bottle of wine and 2 cups of sangria. Count in the food and .  I hope to get it off very quickly, I will NOT lose this clippie!  I am determined to start this challenge with at least the same weight as I had Friday.
> 
> I want to share something with you guys.  Yesterday, when I took DDs to mom to keep for the night, she gave me a card.  I had forgotten that Daddy told me he would give me $100 if I lost 50lbs.  It was in the card, with a note about how Daddy would have been proud, and this was from him.  I think that emotional start to the night was what set me off!  While he was in the hospital, he asked me to wear his watch for him, and I did.  I kept it on for about 2 months after he died, to remind myself that in time, I will see him again, and time has to go on.  I think I'm going to put that money towards a citizen Mickey watch when I go to WDW, it would be a nice reminder.



Go easy on yourself... He is proud of you


----------



## tigger813

Got up at 5:15 and went on a 2 to 3 mile walk with my neighbor including a really large hill. I'm going to try and be good today. Will be home most of the day cleaning. I may try and do some additional exercise depending on how my cleaning goes. Busy afternoon with dancing and soccer evaluations for DD1. Going to be warm today and tomorrow! Got the acs in yesterday so we will be ready!


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> I guess I'd better get over here and start posting! I don't want to miss out on the new thread!
> 
> Maria


I was thinking the exact same thing. 



flipflopmom said:


> I want to share something with you guys.  Yesterday, when I took DDs to mom to keep for the night, she gave me a card.  I had forgotten that Daddy told me he would give me $100 if I lost 50lbs.  It was in the card, with a note about how Daddy would have been proud, and this was from him.  I think that emotional start to the night was what set me off!  While he was in the hospital, he asked me to wear his watch for him, and I did.  I kept it on for about 2 months after he died, to remind myself that in time, I will see him again, and time has to go on.  I think I'm going to put that money towards a citizen Mickey watch when I go to WDW, it would be a nice reminder.


I'm sure he is smiling down on you. 





jennz said:


> Thanks!  And thanks Taryn!  We did it - didn't get swept!!!  Woo hoo!  I was slow but not as slow as I thought I would be, finished around 57 minutes.  DD ran the last part and can hardly walk now.   But we did it!


Congrats to you and your dd.  Glad she was able to do it with her injury.  Is she doing ok with that? 

Just sayin hi this morning.  Hoping to carry over my weight from friday to this friday's starting weight.  Or I should say lose my weekend gain by friday. Have a great day.


----------



## denise5374

Did I do the clip art thing right??

Just testing


----------



## jenanderson

Found you all!    I knew there was some posting going on here but did not realize we were all jumping in...feels good to have a fresh start coming up.  

I ended BL9 with a gain and gained over the weekend.  I know I tried to come up with a plan to deal with the stress of today's interview but obviously it did not work.  I am going to try to not dwell on the weight gain but rather look at the positive...

I lost 35.5 pounds during BL9!  When I think about that weight, it is huge.  I am hoping that I will be able to reach goal during the summer challenge.  My goal will be 14.5 pounds.

Have a happy Monday everyone!
Jen


----------



## jennz

flipflopmom said:


> I want to share something with you guys.  Yesterday, when I took DDs to mom to keep for the night, she gave me a card.  I had forgotten that Daddy told me he would give me $100 if I lost 50lbs.  It was in the card, with a note about how Daddy would have been proud, and this was from him.  I think that emotional start to the night was what set me off!  While he was in the hospital, he asked me to wear his watch for him, and I did.  I kept it on for about 2 months after he died, to remind myself that in time, I will see him again, and time has to go on.  I think I'm going to put that money towards a citizen Mickey watch when I go to WDW, it would be a nice reminder.



  That is great. 

Kathy - her Seven's seems to be better.  She was super sore after the race, I probably should have made her stay home, but she iced it and we've been making her stay off it (with help from a little duct tape! ) and trying to remember to remind her to stretch.  I didn't even have to wrap it yesterday or today, so that's great.  Tomorrow is the big test at cheer.

happysmyly - the great thing about the c25k is it's your own pace.  I am super slow and when I was doing it I think I was "running" around 4 - 4.5 mph and walking around 3.  I figured build up my muscles and speed will come later.  Once I decided that was okay and went slow it was much easier for me! You can do it!


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> I want to share something with you guys.  Yesterday, when I took DDs to mom to keep for the night, she gave me a card.  I had forgotten that Daddy told me he would give me $100 if I lost 50lbs.  It was in the card, with a note about how Daddy would have been proud, and this was from him.  I think that emotional start to the night was what set me off!  While he was in the hospital, he asked me to wear his watch for him, and I did.  I kept it on for about 2 months after he died, to remind myself that in time, I will see him again, and time has to go on.  I think I'm going to put that money towards a citizen Mickey watch when I go to WDW, it would be a nice reminder.



Beautiful!  This made me feel so happy for you and I think getting the Mickey watch is perfect!


----------



## tigger813

OOOHHH! I'm so excited! They've finally released the December Park Hours so I can start planning my trip! This is going to be a great week!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hey everyone, this is my first challenge.  I am so excited.  I have been doing WW for 4 wks (as of last weigh in on 5/17) I am down 9.2lbs I have a goal of 60 total.  I am running and today just completed 3.1 miles in 38 minutes.  Not the best time but hey at least I am doing it right?  My goal is to complete the disney princess 1/2 in 2011.  I dont care how long it takes me just so I dont get swept.  Currently my pace is a little over 12 min/mile so hopefully I can do it.  I am so glad to have found these boards.  You all are so inspirational and Im glad to have a support network to help me meet my goals. 

Have a great day!


----------



## maiziezoe

jenanderson said:


> Found you all!    I knew there was some posting going on here but did not realize we were all jumping in...feels good to have a fresh start coming up.
> 
> I ended BL9 with a gain and gained over the weekend.  I know I tried to come up with a plan to deal with the stress of today's interview but obviously it did not work.  I am going to try to not dwell on the weight gain but rather look at the positive...
> 
> I lost 35.5 pounds during BL9!  When I think about that weight, it is huge.  I am hoping that I will be able to reach goal during the summer challenge.  My goal will be 14.5 pounds.
> 
> Have a happy Monday everyone!
> Jen



WOO Wooo!!  Congrats on the 35.5 loss!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Will you please add me to the losing team?    My goal is to lose 25 pounds.


----------



## tigger813

I'm on fire today! By 10 am I have walked 2-3 miles, cleaned the storage room, family room, laundry room and the hall closet! If I can get enough done I can start planning my itinerary for our upcoming trip sometime today. Starting on the living room, dining room and kitchen and will also do the bathroom closet. PMS is hitting full force maybe because I was so bad this weekend but at least I'm accomplishing things for a change. Gotta run out later to sign the girls up for the bus for next year as I forgot to do it this morning.

Time for my protein drink! Have an incredible day everyone!


----------



## jimmduck

I would like to join this challenge too.

I already posted on the other thread details of why I ended up not completing the last one.

But I did my 5k yesterday and am ready to start again.

Linda


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Hi Losers  & Maintainers!

I'd like to sign up for the loser team 

Thanks!


----------



## lisah0711

denise5374 said:


> Did I do the clip art thing right??  Just testing



You got it!  



jenanderson said:


> Found you all!    I knew there was some posting going on here but did not realize we were all jumping in...feels good to have a fresh start coming up.
> 
> I ended BL9 with a gain and gained over the weekend.  I know I tried to come up with a plan to deal with the stress of today's interview but obviously it did not work.  I am going to try to not dwell on the weight gain but rather look at the positive...
> 
> I lost 35.5 pounds during BL9!  When I think about that weight, it is huge.  I am hoping that I will be able to reach goal during the summer challenge.  My goal will be 14.5 pounds.
> 
> Have a happy Monday everyone!
> Jen



Wow a 35.5 loss during BL9 -- that is wonderful!  



tigger813 said:


> OOOHHH! I'm so excited! They've finally released the December Park Hours so I can start planning my trip! This is going to be a great week!!!!!



Oooo! Planning -- it's the most fun part of the trip and lasts the longest!   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first challenge.  I am so excited.  I have been doing WW for 4 wks (as of last weigh in on 5/17) I am down 9.2lbs I have a goal of 60 total.  I am running and today just completed 3.1 miles in 38 minutes.  Not the best time but hey at least I am doing it right?  My goal is to complete the disney princess 1/2 in 2011.  I dont care how long it takes me just so I dont get swept.  Currently my pace is a little over 12 min/mile so hopefully I can do it.  I am so glad to have found these boards.  You all are so inspirational and Im glad to have a support network to help me meet my goals.
> 
> Have a great day!



Not getting swept is my biggest goal for the Princess 1/2 too!    We can do it!



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Will you please add me to the losing team?    My goal is to lose 25 pounds.



 Scrappy Tink!  Be sure and let LuvBaloo know your goal when you send in your starting weight on Friday.



jimmduck said:


> I would like to join this challenge too.
> 
> I already posted on the other thread details of why I ended up not completing the last one.
> 
> But I did my 5k yesterday and am ready to start again.
> 
> Linda



 jimmduck!  Congratulations on completing your 5K this week-end!  



MinnieMouseMom said:


> Hi Losers  & Maintainers!
> 
> I'd like to sign up for the loser team
> 
> Thanks!



 MinnieMouseMom!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  

A little heads up on what we will be doing this week with this challenge.  I won't officially start the QOTD until Friday.  I do this for two reasons.  One, because we still have our results from our spring challenge to enjoy and I don't want to do anything to take away from that excitement.  Two, because new folks may not check this thread again until Friday and I don't want anyone to feel the train has left the station.  We all know that we are friendly bunch of folks but it can be intimidating to join a new group!   

But while we are waiting I will leave you a link to a quiz on www.sparkpeople.com called "The Portion Distortion Quiz" -- do you suffer from portion distortion or are you portion savvy?   http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/quizzes_start.asp?quizid=32

I would have said that I was portion savvy but when I took the quiz I missed 5 out of 11 -- my official score was I'm on my way to being portion savvy.  This is a good reminder to me that I need to check and measure as well as make sure I am journalling to make sure I am really eating the correct amounts.  No doubt it will pay off big time for my efforts this summer!


----------



## MickeyMagic

Please add me to the loser team.  Sure hope I can live up to the name of LOSER!  My goal is 16 pounds.


----------



## tigger813

MickeyMagic said:


> Please add me to the loser team.  Sure hope I can live up to the name of LOSER!  My goal is 16 pounds.



We all love being LOSERS! Welcome! 16 is definitely doable!


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> But while we are waiting I will leave you a link to a quiz on www.sparkpeople.com called "The Portion Distortion Quiz" -- do you suffer from portion distortion or are you portion savvy?   http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/quizzes_start.asp?quizid=32
> 
> I would have said that I was portion savvy but when I took the quiz I missed 5 out of 11 -- my official score was I'm on my way to being portion savvy.  This is a good reminder to me that I need to check and measure as well as make sure I am journalling to make sure I am really eating the correct amounts.  No doubt it will pay off big time for my efforts this summer!



I got two wrongs.... Perfect Pro-portions.  But it was tricky.  You really need to read the choices carefully.  One mistake I made was from not really reading the choices carefully enough.  Thanks for the link!  

I love everything that you folks post here from SP, but I never go over there on my own.  I should take a look at it!

Hope everyone here is well and prepared for the new challenge!  I had a bit of a fall off the wagon yesterday afternoon (argument with DH sparked a need for some comfort eating... fortunately it was just a half a bag of Baked Lay's... it could have been much worse!!).  But I have run to catch the wagon and climbed back in!!  I am back on track................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> What's wrong with your heel????



Not really sure. About a year ago it started to hurt when I walk a lot (like Disney). I know I stand on my heels and I'm sure the extra weight is not helping. It feels like a spike is being driven up into my foot every time I step.

I also noticed about a month ago the insides of my feet had broken blood vessels. Not very pretty but they don't hurt. But they also don't go away. Again, could just be a weight issue. 

I just got a Kohl's coupon in the mail 15% off and kohls cash for this weekend so I'm going to go buy my shape ups on Friday. I'm hoping the shape ups keep me off my heel.


----------



## sahbushka

Hi everyone.  I have had 2 WAY off plan days the past 2 days...but thanks to what I have learned from you all during the past year I am back on plan today.  I need to make some new goals to work towards.  I am working on running a 5k...I think I have even picked the one I will do (August 7 - Run for the Border)...but I need some other goals that are not lb specific as I already know what number I am working towards.  Suggestions?

SarahMay


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I'm going to need help food wise before we go to WDW. Granted it will be hotter then Hades so I won't eat a ton but I want to go prepared with a list of good choices. Can someone point me in the right direction? 

We are also staying at the Dolphin and I'm going to try to continue my C25K while there. I'll probably run the boardwalk, can you do that in the morning?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

sahbushka said:


> Hi everyone.  I have had 2 WAY off plan days the past 2 days...but thanks to what I have learned from you all during the past year I am back on plan today.  I need to make some new goals to work towards.  I am working on running a 5k...I think I have even picked the one I will do (August 7 - Run for the Border)...but I need some other goals that are not lb specific as I already know what number I am working towards.  Suggestions?
> 
> SarahMay



clothing? One of my ultimate goals is to wear a sleeveless shirt again. I haven't done that since 2004, and I hated it then but WDW was just to darn hot for sleeves. 
Is there anything you said you would do "If I were thinner" I have a lot of that kind of stuff on my list.


----------



## Connie96

Hi. I've been on the DIS for a couple years, but all I ever really do is check out the trip reports when I need a fix. Today is my first day to ever look at this particular forum and I was excited to see this challenge just beginning.

So, how did I get here…? 

Last year, I lost 25 pounds (still not quite to my actual goal) and then I promptly gained 15 of it back again over the past several months. Although weight loss achievement was not his true motivation, my DH just got a motorcycle last week and mentioned to me this weekend that it makes a pretty good reward for his losing 60 pounds over the past year or so. And, yes, he did a great job and I am so proud of him, but my response was a snarky comment about how if I had had such a nice reward, maybe I wouldn't have gained back so much so fast. So... he said that if I meet my goal weight we can get DVC.  Oh my holy frickin’ cow! You got yourself a deal, mister!!  You’ve never seen anyone jump on the wagon so fast!  (Why couldn’t he have said that 15 pounds ago?!!)

I did change the rules, though. I mean, DVC is a BIG deal. We can’t afford it any time soon and it’s a certainly more expensive than his motorcycle. So… I will choose for myself an appropriate, yet extravagant, reward for reaching my goal weight (I'm guessing about 20 pounds to go, because I haven't been on a scale in a while), and DH and I have agreed that DVC will be the reward for maintaining for a full year – 52 consecutive weekly weigh-ins under a set limit.

If DVC is my long term reward, I figured the DIS would be a great place to stay motivated in the short term, so here I am!

So, now that you know my entire life story, please sign me up as a “loser”!  I'm IN!


----------



## tigger813

Part 1 of the planning is done. I took our big white board and wrote all the park hours on it and put a star next to the ones with AM EMH or PM EMH.

Hoping to get a few miles in tonight at the track if they will let DD1 join the soccer tryouts. Just had a Special K Protein iced tea. Going to have some chicken fingers for supper and more water tonight.

Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## happysmyly

lisah0711 said:


> While we are waiting I will leave you a link to a quiz on www.sparkpeople.com called "The Portion Distortion Quiz" -- do you suffer from portion distortion or are you portion savvy?   http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/quizzes_start.asp?quizid=32
> 
> I would have said that I was portion savvy but when I took the quiz I missed 5 out of 11 -- my official score was I'm on my way to being portion savvy.  This is a good reminder to me that I need to check and measure as well as make sure I am journalling to make sure I am really eating the correct amounts.  No doubt it will pay off big time for my efforts this summer!



Lisa - Thanks for the link--what a great quiz... I got 12 of the 16 right--and the ones I missed were because I had estimated on the low side for portion sizes--WAY different than a few months ago.

I returned to journalling this morning--cause I found that it really helps keep me on track and helps me to succeed--it's one of the things I can't do this without.



pjlla said:


> I got two wrongs.... Perfect Pro-portions.  But it was tricky.  You really need to read the choices carefully.  One mistake I made was from not really reading the choices carefully enough.  Thanks for the link!
> 
> I love everything that you folks post here from SP, but I never go over there on my own.  I should take a look at it!
> 
> Hope everyone here is well and prepared for the new challenge!  I had a bit of a fall off the wagon yesterday afternoon (argument with DH sparked a need for some comfort eating... fortunately it was just a half a bag of Baked Lay's... it could have been much worse!!).  But I have run to catch the wagon and climbed back in!!  I am back on track................P



Pam--you should check out sparkpeople--other than this board - it has helped me more than anything I've ever tried--great food tracker (that I use daily to keep on track) and good articles as well--on days when there's not a lot of catching up here - I go read an article or two.  I also have started to use their recipe section to find fun recipes and get the 'stats' on some of my own creations as well.

As one who could easily eat a large bag of chips--I must say that I LOVE the Baked options that are out there now... I weigh them out now to have a 'correct' portion size--my favorite is the Baked Cheetos--and it's nice to know that this weekend, when I lost control for a couple of days - that I lost it with Baked Cheetos instead of the regular kind 



sahbushka said:


> Hi everyone.  I have had 2 WAY off plan days the past 2 days...but thanks to what I have learned from you all during the past year I am back on plan today.  I need to make some new goals to work towards.  I am working on running a 5k...I think I have even picked the one I will do (August 7 - Run for the Border)...but I need some other goals that are not lb specific as I already know what number I am working towards.  Suggestions?  SarahMay



You are not alone in the WAY OFF PLAN days... me too   But - like you - glad to be here and for the help of this wonderful group to help me get control again and make a plan and get back to business 

Goals with walking could be increased distance or decreased times--fun goals could be related to where you walk those miles/minutes.



Connie96 said:


> So... he said that if I meet my goal weight we can get DVC.  Oh my holy frickin cow! You got yourself a deal, mister!!  Youve never seen anyone jump on the wagon so fast!  ... DH and I have agreed that DVC will be the reward for maintaining for a full year  52 consecutive weekly weigh-ins under a set limit.
> 
> If DVC is my long term reward, I figured the DIS would be a great place to stay motivated in the short term, so here I am!



Welcome!  What a fun reward to work towards  
Once you reach your goal--this is a great group to keep you going with the maintain--I have really enjoyed reading posts from those that have reached their goals--kind of a sneak peek for the rest of us of what lies ahead for when we reach our goals too.


Well- things here - still waiting to hear what's up with the job/move... so major stress here... this morning as I was training (I am a software trainer over the internet) I looked out my window - and what did I see... HORIZONTAL SNOW!!!!!  It's all melted now - but my heck - what is up with that?!?  Hope you're all having a great day!

 Liz


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Connie96 said:


> . So... he said that if I meet my goal weight we can get DVC.  Oh my holy frickin cow! You got yourself a deal, mister!!  Youve never seen anyone jump on the wagon so fast!  (Why couldnt he have said that 15 pounds ago?!!)



Holy Kamoley guacamoley!!! That is one serious reward!!!!

I'd be all over that in a heart beat. 

Hmmmm...... we are staying at DVC for the first time this June (borrowed points from a friend). If I like it, that might just become my motivation!!


----------



## flipflopmom

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Not really sure. About a year ago it started to hurt when I walk a lot (like Disney). I know I stand on my heels and I'm sure the extra weight is not helping. It feels like a spike is being driven up into my foot every time I step.



DH has plantar fasciatis, and this sounds exactly like what he experiences when it is acting up.  It was really easy for a podiatrist to diagnose, supposedly there is one spot that clues him in, and when he pressed on it DH almost jumped off the table.  You might want to check on that.



tigger813 said:


> Part 1 of the planning is done. I took our big white board and wrote all the park hours on it and put a star next to the ones with AM EMH or PM EMH.



Are you in the avoid or go to EMH sanction?

Evening everyone!  I am still ferociously trying to undo the damage I did Saturday.  I am determined to start this challenge at least at the same weight I had Friday, and NOT LOSE MY CLIPPIE, yet.  I feel sure it will say goodbye after WDW, unless I have some really, really good weeks in the next 4!!!

This has been on my mind for 2 days.  I wonder if any of you exercise gurus can help.   Jillian says over and over on the DVD I do with her that you "can't spot reduce fat".  However, I often hear people talk about losing inches but not weight, and their clothes are smaller.  Isn't this contradictive?  I mean, I know the weight isn't changing because of fat to muscle conversion, but isn't that the same thing as spot reducing fat??????


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

flipflopmom said:


> DH has plantar fasciatis, and this sounds exactly like what he experiences when it is acting up.  It was really easy for a podiatrist to diagnose, supposedly there is one spot that clues him in, and when he pressed on it DH almost jumped off the table.  You might want to check on that.



thanks, I will call and have it looked at. 

It doesn't scream when I mash on it, it feels more like a stone bruise. But there is one spot that is more tender then the others, right smack dab in the of my heel.

ETA: just read up on it, yep I'm pretty sure that's what I have.


----------



## flipflopmom

BernardandMissBianca said:


> thanks, I will call and have it looked at.
> 
> It doesn't scream when I mash on it, it feels more like a stone bruise. But there is one spot that is more tender then the others, right smack dab in the of my heel.
> 
> ETA: just read up on it, yep I'm pretty sure that's what I have.



DH was in so much pain right before our trip, he couldn't walk.  He had 2 cortisone shots, an ice pack, and some stretches, and he was great.  It flared up a bit a month ago, but nothing like before.  One stretch he does that helps is to put a towel under his arch, hold his foot out flexed, and then pull his toes towards him, pulling the towel.  That, and icing really helps.   I would definitely get it checked out soon, b/c I think he had to wait 2 weeks between shots, and I know you want to be good to go for your trip.  Some people only need 1 shot.


----------



## Hockeychic

BernardandMissBianca said:


> thanks, I will call and have it looked at.
> 
> It doesn't scream when I mash on it, it feels more like a stone bruise. But there is one spot that is more tender then the others, right smack dab in the of my heel.
> 
> ETA: just read up on it, yep I'm pretty sure that's what I have.



Could also be a bone spur, dealt with that most of last year.  Very painful.


----------



## tigger813

Flipflopmom- We are actually EMH people! We have done mostly AM but plan on doing some PM ones this time. I've never been at AK in the evening and I want to stay at Epcot until 12:30am on the Friday we are there. I have to sit down and focus on the trip and what we want to do and when. We have about 10 days until we do our ADRs. We are also seriously considering getting the CS DDP for the trip. We are only planning on 3-4 sit down meals, mostly at lunch. Getting the refillable mugs free and having the cs and snacks available and already paid for is looking good to us.

Back from dancing and soccer evaluations. Got in about 2 1/2 miles on the track while I was there so got in about 5-6 miles today. Going to have a big glass of water and take a shower and rest the remainder of the night.

Busy day at work tomorrow: 1 hot stone, 2 foot massages and a deep tissue! 2 people so far for Wednesday too! I'll probably get take out from the place next door or bring a LC or WW meal. It will depend how I'm feeling in the morning and how much time I have. Probably take out and I'll have the LC or WW for supper so I get my bigger meal in at lunch time.

Enough babbling! Good night all though I may be back later!


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> Flipflopmom- We are actually EMH people! We have done mostly AM but plan on doing some PM ones this time. I've never been at AK in the evening and I want to stay at Epcot until 12:30am on the Friday we are there.



We are planning on hitting DHS, AK, and Epcot PM EMH this year for the first time. I am a little nervous, because of all the "avoid like the plague" talk, but I, too want to see AK at night, want to do the Playhouse Disney dance party before the girls are too old for it at DHS, and Epcot just sounds like fun.


Sorry for the OT everyone!  I am 26 days from my trip, so I am in planning mode!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

flipflopmom said:


> DH was in so much pain right before our trip, he couldn't walk.  He had 2 cortisone shots, an ice pack, and some stretches, and he was great.  It flared up a bit a month ago, but nothing like before.  One stretch he does that helps is to put a towel under his arch, hold his foot out flexed, and then pull his toes towards him, pulling the towel.  That, and icing really helps.   I would definitely get it checked out soon, b/c I think he had to wait 2 weeks between shots, and I know you want to be good to go for your trip.  Some people only need 1 shot.



I don't think I'll need shots, it doesn't hurt enough to get a needle in my foot! LOL I saw DH do that when he had a cyst removed from the bottom of the foot. I've never seen someone jump so high in his life. 
I did ice it after it started hurting the first time, which helped a lot. When I take motrin it helps too. 
And I flex, but I'm one of those people who can't sit still so I flex, shake my leg, etc. 


Hockeychic said:


> Could also be a bone spur, dealt with that most of last year.  Very painful.


That was my other thought. I will call my Dr tomorrow, wait Wed. He's not there on Tuesdays. 



flipflopmom said:


> Sorry for the OT everyone!  I am 26 days from my trip, so I am in planning mode!



We are 32 days from our trip!! I'm crazy excited!! I've started gathering my disney bin with all my stuff in it. Gathering supplies at the store. etc..


----------



## sahbushka

Losing inches doesn't mean spot reducing because you don't get to pick which spot the weight is coming off of.  

SarahMay


----------



## lisah0711

MickeyMagic said:


> Please add me to the loser team.  Sure hope I can live up to the name of LOSER!  My goal is 16 pounds.



 MickeyMagic!   Thank you for joining our challenge!  



tigger813 said:


> *We all love being LOSERS*! Welcome! 16 is definitely doable!



 Isn't that the truth?



pjlla said:


> I love everything that you folks post here from SP, but I never go over there on my own.  I should take a look at it!



Something that I think that you would enjoy, Pamela, is the fitness section.  They have lots of exercise demos, sample routines, and reviews of fitness DVDs, pros and cons.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Not really sure. About a year ago it started to hurt when I walk a lot (like Disney). I know I stand on my heels and I'm sure the extra weight is not helping. It feels like a spike is being driven up into my foot every time I step.



 Buffy.  Sorry about the foot trouble.  I had a very bad case of PF for almost a year -- I walked through the pain through two Disney vacations.  I don't care how much you weigh, you don't deserve to limp around in pain all day.  Heel spurs (I myself have a "heel spoon" it is so big) cause PF.  I did have to get a shot in the foot but it helped a lot.  I also went to phycial therapy -- who wouldn't want some 20 something guy massaging their foot?  And got orthotics for my shoes.  It was expensive but walking without pain really is priceless.  See what you can do before you go on your trip!  



sahbushka said:


> Hi everyone.  I have had 2 WAY off plan days the past 2 days...but thanks to what I have learned from you all during the past year I am back on plan today.  I need to make some new goals to work towards.  I am working on running a 5k...I think I have even picked the one I will do (August 7 - Run for the Border)...but I need some other goals that are not lb specific as I already know what number I am working towards.  Suggestions?
> 
> SarahMay



It sounds to me like you are doing a great job on your health goals -- I'll keep my fingers crossed that we will see you at the Princess.  What other goals do you have in your life?  Maybe it is time to work on those a little bit.  For example, thanks to one of donac's COW challenges I take piano lessons now.  Dream big.  There isn't anything that you can do!  



Connie96 said:


> Hi. I've been on the DIS for a couple years, but all I ever really do is check out the trip reports when I need a fix. Today is my first day to ever look at this particular forum and I was excited to see this challenge just beginning.
> 
> So, how did I get here?
> 
> Last year, I lost 25 pounds (still not quite to my actual goal) and then I promptly gained 15 of it back again over the past several months. Although weight loss achievement was not his true motivation, my DH just got a motorcycle last week and mentioned to me this weekend that it makes a pretty good reward for his losing 60 pounds over the past year or so. And, yes, he did a great job and I am so proud of him, but my response was a snarky comment about how if I had had such a nice reward, maybe I wouldn't have gained back so much so fast. So... he said that if I meet my goal weight we can get DVC.  Oh my holy frickin cow! You got yourself a deal, mister!!  Youve never seen anyone jump on the wagon so fast!  (Why couldnt he have said that 15 pounds ago?!!)
> 
> I did change the rules, though. I mean, DVC is a BIG deal. We cant afford it any time soon and its a certainly more expensive than his motorcycle. So I will choose for myself an appropriate, yet extravagant, reward for reaching my goal weight (I'm guessing about 20 pounds to go, because I haven't been on a scale in a while), and DH and I have agreed that DVC will be the reward for maintaining for a full year  52 consecutive weekly weigh-ins under a set limit.
> 
> If DVC is my long term reward, I figured the DIS would be a great place to stay motivated in the short term, so here I am!
> 
> So, now that you know my entire life story, please sign me up as a loser!  I'm IN!



 Connie96!  DVC is a great reward.  I believe they let new folks buy in for as little as 50 points now direct from Disney and there is always resale.  The DVC boards have a wealth of info.  Good luck!  



flipflopmom said:


> Are you in the avoid or go to EMH section?
> 
> Evening everyone!  I am still ferociously trying to undo the damage I did Saturday.  I am determined to start this challenge at least at the same weight I had Friday, and NOT LOSE MY CLIPPIE, yet.  I feel sure it will say goodbye after WDW, unless I have some really, really good weeks in the next 4!!!
> 
> This has been on my mind for 2 days.  I wonder if any of you exercise gurus can help.   Jillian says over and over on the DVD I do with her that you "can't spot reduce fat".  However, I often hear people talk about losing inches but not weight, and their clothes are smaller.  Isn't this contradictive?  I mean, I know the weight isn't changing because of fat to muscle conversion, but isn't that the same thing as spot reducing fat??????



I'm in the go to EMH section.  Especially the morning ones because you can get so much done.  We survived EMH during the week before Christmas so I think we can survive just about any crowded Disney can dish out -- I may change my tune after World of Color at DLR in a month!  

I don't think that you can spot reduce fat per se.  I think that you can lose weight overall -- you don't get to pick where it burns off first -- but you can work to increase certain muscles and they will tone those areas.  I don't think that it is that you are burning the fat in those areas, it is more like you are building the muscle and they are showing through.  This is an interesting article on sparkpeople that you might find interesting, Taryn.  http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?post=quiz_how_much_do_you_really_know_about_fat  I really like the picture that shows what a replica of muscle weighing 5 pounds looks like vs a replica of 5 pounds of fat.  There is a lot more of the fat to get to a weight of 5 pounds.

As you can see, I do like sparkpeople.com a lot.  Who knows what kind of interesting sites I will find for us as I start my nutrition class this summer?  



Hockeychic said:


> Could also be a bone spur, dealt with that most of last year.  Very painful.



They are the pits!

*Keep an eye out on the spring challenge thread for the results to be released.  It is fun for those of you who are new to our challenges to see what happens at the end!  Also, for those of you who watch the show tonight is the live finale of the Biggest Loser.*


----------



## pjlla

Good morning all! I'm at work so not much time to chat.  I am really looking forward to tonight's BL finale!  I would be happy with any of them winning, but I am secretly rooting for Koli or Daris.  I can't wait to be amazed by how great everyone will look!

I am limping from my stupid hamstring again today.  I did a decent walk/run last night (2.3 miles up a steep, steep mountain road walking and then the same back down running) and while my HS was feeling sore and tight when I started, by about the end of the first half mile I was feeling better, so I kept going.  I was pleased with my times (walked up the 2.3 in 34 minutes, ran down in 21 minutes) and I had a good stretch and even did 10 minutes in the hot tub afterwards, but I am paying for it today.  PLus I stupidly am wearing heels today (rare for me), so I am compounding the problem.  

Not sure what I will do tonight for exercise since my hamstring is so sore.  Any suggestions?......................P


----------



## maiziezoe

pjlla said:


> Good morning all! I'm at work so not much time to chat.  I am really looking forward to tonight's BL finale!  I would be happy with any of them winning, but I am secretly rooting for Koli or Daris.  I can't wait to be amazed by how great everyone will look!
> 
> I am limping from my stupid hamstring again today.  I did a decent walk/run last night (2.3 miles up a steep, steep mountain road walking and then the same back down running) and while my HS was feeling sore and tight when I started, by about the end of the first half mile I was feeling better, so I kept going.  I was pleased with my times (walked up the 2.3 in 34 minutes, ran down in 21 minutes) and I had a good stretch and even did 10 minutes in the hot tub afterwards, but I am paying for it today.  PLus I stupidly am wearing heels today (rare for me), so I am compounding the problem.
> 
> Not sure what I will do tonight for exercise since my hamstring is so sore.  Any suggestions?......................P



I love Daris. The first week I picked him as my favorite. I also like Michael. I wonder if he and Ashley have something going on. They seemed very close in the last two episodes. Maybe there will be two love connections this season.


----------



## corinnak

flipflopmom said:


> This has been on my mind for 2 days.  I wonder if any of you exercise gurus can help.   Jillian says over and over on the DVD I do with her that you "can't spot reduce fat".  However, I often hear people talk about losing inches but not weight, and their clothes are smaller.  Isn't this contradictive?  I mean, I know the weight isn't changing because of fat to muscle conversion, but isn't that the same thing as spot reducing fat??????



I know others have already said this, but just had to chime in again - when we burn fat, our bodies decide where to pull it from. If I could choose, I know I'd pick my abdominal fat to hit the road - my body seems to prefer to pull from other places. I've done lots of core-work and I have actually got a six-pack under there, but that layer of fat is just not moving. I have said it before, but my stomach is like a jawbreaker wrapped in a marshmallow!   




pjlla said:


> Good morning all! I'm at work so not much time to chat.  I am really looking forward to tonight's BL finale!  I would be happy with any of them winning, but I am secretly rooting for Koli or Daris.  I can't wait to be amazed by how great everyone will look!
> 
> I am limping from my stupid hamstring again today.  I did a decent walk/run last night (2.3 miles up a steep, steep mountain road walking and then the same back down running) and while my HS was feeling sore and tight when I started, by about the end of the first half mile I was feeling better, so I kept going.  I was pleased with my times (walked up the 2.3 in 34 minutes, ran down in 21 minutes) and I had a good stretch and even did 10 minutes in the hot tub afterwards, but I am paying for it today.  PLus I stupidly am wearing heels today (rare for me), so I am compounding the problem.
> 
> Not sure what I will do tonight for exercise since my hamstring is so sore.  Any suggestions?......................P



I will be happy so long as SOMEBODY wins the season finale!    And as long as the red team does not get the at-home prize.  Mean of me, I know, but that would just be depressing.

Take care of those hamstrings, Pamela - you might consider an ice bath - they are not as painful as they sound if you start with a few inches tepid water in your tub and then add the ice.  Stay in for about 10 minutes to reduce swelling and pain.  I had a massively problematic hamstring the week before my first ever 5K and this was one of the things that helped it heal in time for me to do the run.  As for what exercise to do, I think you should rest and do some gentle stretching and massage tonight.  You could try biking to see how it felt, but I really wouldn't want to make that injury worse.


----------



## lisah0711

corinnak said:


> *I have said it before, but my stomach is like a jawbreaker wrapped in a marshmallow*!
> 
> I will be happy so long as SOMEBODY wins the season finale!    And as long as the red team does not get the at-home prize.  Mean of me, I know, but that would just be depressing.
> 
> Take care of those hamstrings, Lisa - you might consider an ice bath - they are not as painful as they sound if you start with a few inches tepid water in your tub and then add the ice.  Stay in for about 10 minutes to reduce swelling and pain.  I had a massively problematic hamstring the week before my first ever 5K and this was one of the things that helped it heal in time for me to do the run.  As for what exercise to do, I think you should rest and do some gentle stretching and massage tonight.  You could try biking to see how it felt, but I really wouldn't want to make that injury worse.



I still get a chuckle of the mental picture that you paint with this analogy, corinnak!    Someday we will see more of your jawbreaker and less of your marshmallow!  

I think you meant, Pamela, when you were talking about the hamstrings.   

pjlla, hope that it feels better soon.  Maybe work on those abs and upper body today and give the legs a rest.


----------



## MJonesMBA2001

I fell off the turnip truck last challenge, but I WILL stay the course this time!  I do have one week of (Disney) vacation in June, but I'll be ok.  That may be a week of gain, but I'll exercise while there and goodness knows you get enough walking in the parks!

I am going to be on the LOSER'S team again, and thank you so much for this challenge!


----------



## LMO429

Just stopping in to introduction myself for the Summer Challenge.  My name is Lauren from NYC.  This challenge is coming at the perfect time for me we have a disney vacation in October, I would like to lose 15 pounds by then.

Looking forward to making some new friends here!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I'm in. I ended up leaving the other challenge because of health problems. I lost 10 lbs in the other challenge, then a month long + stint with bronchitis that kept me out of the gym plus several rounds of steroids have made me gain back 3 lbs. I am finally off the steroids and can breathe again! I'm going to try to meet with my trainer again next week or the week after so I can have some time to get in shape. I'm looking forward to getting back on track after being sick for so long.


----------



## lisah0711

MJonesMBA2001 said:


> I fell off the turnip truck last challenge, but I WILL stay the course this time!  I do have one week of (Disney) vacation in June, but I'll be ok.  That may be a week of gain, but I'll exercise while there and goodness knows you get enough walking in the parks!
> 
> I am going to be on the LOSER'S team again, and thank you so much for this challenge!



Lots of room in the wagon -- come on up!    A Disney trip in June sounds great!  



LMO429 said:


> Just stopping in to introduction myself for the Summer Challenge.  My name is Lauren from NYC.  This challenge is coming at the perfect time for me we have a disney vacation in October, I would like to lose 15 pounds by then.
> 
> Looking forward to making some new friends here!



 Hi Lauren!  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm in. I ended up leaving the other challenge because of health problems. I lost 10 lbs in the other challenge, then a month long + stint with bronchitis that kept me out of the gym plus several rounds of steroids have made me gain back 3 lbs. I am finally off the steroids and can breathe again! I'm going to try to meet with my trainer again next week or the week after so I can have some time to get in shape. I'm looking forward to getting back on track after being sick for so long.



 Eeyores Butterfly!  Thanks for joining our challenge.  

*The results for our Spring Challenge are out.  Our biggest loser is carmiedog, who lost 22.08%    Congratulations to carmiedog and all our top losers.  For those of you who are new to the challenge, you may want to take a peek at the other challenge.  It is fun to see how everyone's hard work paid off.  BL participants lost over 1289 pounds and the group who stuck it out the whole challenge lost almost half of that!  In a few short weeks we will be talking about our summer challenge and all our accomplishments*!  

I will leave you with a bonus QOTD while we wait for our challenge to officially start on Friday:

*Did you watch Season 9 of the Biggest Loser and what did you think of the finale?*

I haven't watched the whole show.  I've seen highlights and a couple of clips so I know that Michael won.  I am happy for him and he looks so different!  I can't wait to see how Jillian's new show is this summer.  I'm sure that I could use Jillian coming to my house but I would be terrified the whole time if she did!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## NancyIL

> Did you watch Season 9 of the Biggest Loser and what did you think of the finale?



I watched most of season 9, including last night's finale. The contestants all looked great, and I was especially pleased to see how wonderful Darrell looked. I'm glad Koli was the "at-home" winner, because I think he would've been the biggest loser, rather than Michael,  had he been one of the 3 finalists.


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> I still get a chuckle of the mental picture that you paint with this analogy, corinnak!    Someday we will see more of your jawbreaker and less of your marshmallow!
> 
> I think you meant, Pamela, when you were talking about the hamstrings.
> 
> pjlla, hope that it feels better soon.  Maybe work on those abs and upper body today and give the legs a rest.




Yup... it was me with the hamstring.  I actually took a day of rest yesterday, hoping it would help.  I woke up with a very stiff/sore hamstring.  I did a quick stretch after I was up for a few minutes and it feels better, but definitely still not "normal".  I will stick with arms and abs tonight.   I haven't had the nerve to try the ice bath yet, but it certainly has been hot enough!  Maybe tonight??

My eating has been less than spectacular this week... I think it might be a bit of PMS coming into play.  I'm afraid that that combined with the lack of cardio due to the hamstring will end up with a gain this week.  We'll see.  Not a great way to start the new challenge!!

On another note.... DSIL sent me some hand-me-downs a few months ago.  I have ALWAYS thought of her as super slim and trim so I was excited when a few of the things actually fit.  I put the rest in a bag for the Goodwill and put it in the basement and forgot about it.  Well, I was cleaning out the basement yesterday and came across the bag and decided to try a few of the things again and they FIT!!  The only things that didn't fit were because they were petites (DSIL is about 5' tall... I am 5'5").  I am wearing a great pair of Ann Taylor walking shorts today and they so comfortable!  I also pulled out another pair of white capris to keep.  The rest is back in the Goodwill bag!  Hopefully the bags will make it to the store this weekend!

Does anyone here subscribe to the Weight Watchers E-tools?  I am making a recipe tonight and I am interested to know just how "bad" it really is.  I suppose I could figure out the points for all of the ingredients and then do the math... but I'd rather not!!   I'm mathematically challenged, as you may know.    Maybe I'll ask for a year's subscription to E-tools for my birthday.




lisah0711 said:


> *Did you watch Season 9 of the Biggest Loser and what did you think of the finale?*


Watched every minulte of it.  I felt bad for those twins, John and James.  They are obviously struggling. They both lost over 100 pounds, which is TERRIFIC, but at their size they easily should have shed a lot more in that amount of time.  But at least they are still at it.

Several of the BL at-home contestants had less than spectacular losses.  But I suppose if they are still working at it, that is what counts.... like I've said about my own weight loss... slow and steady (although if there was $100,00 on the line, I'm sure I would have/could have lost a lot quicker!! )

I was so happy to see Eric Chopin looking much slimmer and happier.  Just something about him that I like and I want to see him succeed.

Koli looked pretty upset/depressed most of the show.  I think he was upset about being out of the running for the big prize.  Glad he was able to win something though... and that prize is nothing to sneeze at!  (BTW, who dresses that guy?? That outfit was terrible!)

I thought Ashley and Michael both looked FABULOUS!!  I hope they can stick with it.  No talk about any budding romance though.... but maybe they are trying to keep it on the DL.  

Gotta run for a potty break before my next group of students arrives! (I'm subbing for a 2nd grade Special Ed. coordinator today.)...............P


----------



## tigger813

QOTD:

I watched the whole show and was in tears when I saw some of the transformations! Koli really amazed me! He looked so different! I wanted Ashley to win but I was happy for Michael and Daris looked so happy and that made me smile!  Great show last night. I set up to record Regis and Kelly since Michael was supposed to be on it as well as the DWTS finalists!

At work now waiting for my client. Brought a LC for lunch as I ate too much yesterday. Went on another walk with my neighbor this morning and we're going to try tomorrow or Friday to do it again. 2 clients today and then DD2 has dancing at 4. Probably doing WalMart/Target thing tomorrow. Have some stuff to stock up on.

Time to check the heat of the stone for the massage! 

Have a great day!


----------



## pjlla

So I brought my kids to Subway for dinner last night.  Definitely not the norm for us, but it was hot and I was SURE that they wouldn't like what I had planned to cook (veggie stuffed crepes).... I decided to make my life easier and take them for a treat.

ANYHOW... as I am sitting there eating my 6" turkey on honey oat with no cheese, no condiments, loaded with veggies, I am "people watching" this other family come in and order. The mom caught my eye because she was so slim.... about a size 4... wearing tan short-shorts, low rise with a wide belt that accentuated her slimness and a sleeveless top.  And her order....

footlong sub on Italian herb and cheese bread... BLT with EXTRA bacon and EXTRA mayonnaise and CHEESE!!  For a drink she got COKE (real Coke, not diet).  And yup, she ate the entire thing!!  

I'm not saying I didn't enjoy my 6" turkey because I did. But really.... life just isn't fair!!  ...............................P

P.S. I wouldn't be surprised if they went out for ice cream for dessert!


----------



## NancyIL

pjlla said:


> Y
> Watched every minulte of it.  I felt bad for those twins, John and James.  They are obviously struggling. They both lost over 100 pounds, which is TERRIFIC, but at their size they easily should have shed a lot more in that amount of time.  But at least they are still at it.


 I thought the same about James and John, especially since Michael weighed more than either of them. On the other hand, the biggest losers were the ones who stayed on the ranch the longest. 

I expected Shay to have lost more than fifty-something pounds in the 5 months since last season's finale.


----------



## brinalyn530

[/QUOTE]Watched every minulte of it.  I felt bad for those twins, John and James.  They are obviously struggling. They both lost over 100 pounds, which is TERRIFIC, but at their size they easily should have shed a lot more in that amount of time.  But at least they are still at it.

Several of the BL at-home contestants had less than spectacular losses.  But I suppose if they are still working at it, that is what counts.... like I've said about my own weight loss... slow and steady (although if there was $100,00 on the line, I'm sure I would have/could have lost a lot quicker!! )

I was so happy to see Eric Chopin looking much slimmer and happier.  Just something about him that I like and I want to see him succeed.

Koli looked pretty upset/depressed most of the show.  I think he was upset about being out of the running for the big prize.  Glad he was able to win something though... and that prize is nothing to sneeze at!  (BTW, who dresses that guy?? That outfit was terrible!)

I thought Ashley and Michael both looked FABULOUS!!  I hope they can stick with it.  No talk about any budding romance though.... but maybe they are trying to keep it on the DL.  [/QUOTE]

(sorry I didn't quote right - I'll figure it out soon, hopefully!)

I completely agree about the twins and some of the other "at home" contestants - especially Andrea. I was kind of disappointed in her results, particularly because she reminded me a lot of me when she was at the ranch. Oh well, I hope she keeps losing on her own. Her dad looked great though. 

Koli was pretty stylin'  - but I thought Sam's outfit was worse - his belt was clear up to his chest! Those guns are something to be proud of, but was the sleeve cuffing really necessary? And Michael's belt buckle was the first thing I saw when he busted through - yikes! OK, let me stop... 

I did feel bad for Koli because he seemed really disappointed, but $100,000 is still awesome dude! I kept telling my son that Koli looked like he was going to throw up the whole time he was waiting to be weighed - we kept waiting for him to turn around and hurl off the back of the podium - it was pretty funny. 

The final three all looked great - and it was really cute how Daris couldn't quit smiling the whole time. It was sorta anti-climatic at the end though - it was like MichaelwinsconfettiOKbye. I really don't think Michael and Ashley are an item - I could be wrong of course - but I'm thinking that Ashley isn't really his type if you know what I mean (they remind me of Will and Grace if that helps clarify). It does seem to me that Daris has a (not reciprocated) crush on Ashley though. 

I didn't mean to be so long, none of my friends watch this show so I only have my 9 yo DS to talk about it with normally - how nice to have new friends to talk about the next season with !

Bree


----------



## Connie96

pjlla said:


> The mom caught my eye because she was so slim.... about a size 4... And her order.... footlong sub on Italian herb and cheese bread... BLT with EXTRA bacon and EXTRA mayonnaise and CHEESE!!  For a drink she got COKE (real Coke, not diet).  And yup, she ate the entire thing!!
> I'm not saying I didn't enjoy my 6" turkey because I did. But really.... life just isn't fair!!



I notice these things too and, you're right... "Unfair" is the only word for it.  And the funny thing is, she probably didn't even enjoy it as much as I would have!


----------



## brinalyn530

NancyIL said:


> I thought the same about James and John, especially since Michael weighed more than either of them. On the other hand, the biggest losers were the ones who stayed on the ranch the longest.
> 
> I expected Shay to have lost more than fifty-something pounds in the 5 months since last season's finale.



My reaction to John and James - "Wow they're still so big!" I know they had a lot of physical problems - at least one of them did - but I expected more too I guess. 

I was surprised at Shay's loss too at first, but then I realized, she wasn't on the ranch at all. I don't know if BL supports the contestants or Shay financially while they are participating, but if not, I'm sure she had to work, plus she has two small (step?) children in the house to care for. I know I couldn't have lost 52 pounds in five months while working and taking care of my kid - heck it took me six months to lose 30 pounds last year - so that really put it into perspective for me. 52 pounds in 5 months is still a great accomplishment! I wish Subway would sponsor my weight loss effort !

Bree


----------



## Connie96

brinalyn530 said:


> I kept telling my son that Koli looked like he was going to throw up the whole time he was waiting to be weighed - we kept waiting for him to turn around and hurl off the back of the podium - it was pretty funny.



I find it amusing to see how different the contestants seem "live" than when recorded on the show. Like they're all animated and confident talking to the camera during the season, but they're stiff and kinda crazy in the eyes during the live finale. I remember last season's finale, Tara looked like a deer in the headlights. Or maybe she was stoned?  Of course, if I was in front of a "live studio audience" I'd look nuts too. On the other hand, I'd freeze up in front of a video camera regardless of the audience. God bless 'em for getting out there to begin with. 



brinalyn530 said:


> I really don't think Michael and Ashley are an item - I could be wrong of course - but I'm thinking that Ashley isn't really his type if you know what I mean (they remind me of Will and Grace if that helps clarify).



That's so funny! I didn't really think of that, but my husband (who didn't watch the season, but I wouldn't let him change the channel until the show was over last night!) voiced the same opinion of Michael and then I was like... Ya know, you may be on to something there...


----------



## brinalyn530

Connie96 said:


> I find it amusing to see how different the contestants seem "live" than when recorded on the show. Like they're all animated and confident talking to the camera during the season, but they're stiff and kinda crazy in the eyes during the live finale. I remember last season's finale, Tara looked like a deer in the headlights. Or maybe she was stoned?  Of course, if I was in front of a "live studio audience" I'd look nuts too. On the other hand, I'd freeze up in front of a video camera regardless of the audience. God bless 'em for getting out there to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> That's so funny! I didn't really think of that, but my husband (who didn't watch the season, but I wouldn't let him change the channel until the show was over last night!) voiced the same opinion of Michael and then I was like... Ya know, you may be on to something there...



Yeah, the whole "live audience" thing has got to be nerve wracking for the contestants - I'd be on the verge of throwing up myself I'm sure! Even Alison gets a little "stuttery" during the finale and you never see that during the season. But it is entertaining for the at home audience !

The clincher for me was the belt buckle! Really the whole outfit, but mostly the buckle - I couldn't take my eyes off the dang thing the whole time it was on camera! I've had the feeling that was the case for a while now, but the finale pushed me over the fence. It makes absolutely no difference to me either way of course - but it's interesting how different isolated/edited bits of film can leave such different impressions on people. 

Bree


----------



## Nicole786

I joined in late for the May Challenge, and my Disney trip starts on August 20th so I won't be around to finish it off, but I can't wait to join this challenge from the start!!


----------



## maiziezoe

pjlla said:


> On another note.... DSIL sent me some hand-me-downs a few months ago.  I have ALWAYS thought of her as super slim and trim so I was excited when a few of the things actually fit.  I put the rest in a bag for the Goodwill and put it in the basement and forgot about it.  Well, I was cleaning out the basement yesterday and came across the bag and decided to try a few of the things again and they FIT!!  The only things that didn't fit were because they were petites (DSIL is about 5' tall... I am 5'5").  I am wearing a great pair of Ann Taylor walking shorts today and they so comfortable!  I also pulled out another pair of white capris to keep.  The rest is back in the Goodwill bag!  Hopefully the bags will make it to the store this weekend!
> 
> Does anyone here subscribe to the Weight Watchers E-tools?  I am making a recipe tonight and I am interested to know just how "bad" it really is.  I suppose I could figure out the points for all of the ingredients and then do the math... but I'd rather not!!   I'm mathematically challenged, as you may know.    Maybe I'll ask for a year's subscription to E-tools for my birthday.
> 
> 
> Watched every minulte of it.  I felt bad for those twins, John and James.  They are obviously struggling. They both lost over 100 pounds, which is TERRIFIC, but at their size they easily should have shed a lot more in that amount of time.  But at least they are still at it.
> 
> Several of the BL at-home contestants had less than spectacular losses.  But I suppose if they are still working at it, that is what counts.... like I've said about my own weight loss... slow and steady (although if there was $100,00 on the line, I'm sure I would have/could have lost a lot quicker!! )
> 
> I was so happy to see Eric Chopin looking much slimmer and happier.  Just something about him that I like and I want to see him succeed.
> 
> Koli looked pretty upset/depressed most of the show.  I think he was upset about being out of the running for the big prize.  Glad he was able to win something though... and that prize is nothing to sneeze at!  (BTW, who dresses that guy?? That outfit was terrible!)
> 
> I thought Ashley and Michael both looked FABULOUS!!  I hope they can stick with it.  No talk about any budding romance though.... but maybe they are trying to keep it on the DL.
> 
> Gotta run for a potty break before my next group of students arrives! (I'm subbing for a 2nd grade Special Ed. coordinator today.)...............P



Wooo Hooo! Fitting into smaller sizes is always awesome! Especially when they are free! 

I belong to ww online. I can do the recipe builder thingy if you want. 

Koli's outfit was crazy. I was one of the peeps that voted to keep Daris in the top three. He's smile made me smile. Such a cutie. 

I was thrilled that Michael won! He looked really great. 



NancyIL said:


> I thought the same about James and John, especially since Michael weighed more than either of them. On the other hand, the biggest losers were the ones who stayed on the ranch the longest.
> 
> I expected Shay to have lost more than fifty-something pounds in the 5 months since last season's finale.



I was surprised at how little James and John lost too... especially for how big they were. I was a little surprised at Migdalea (sp) and Drea. Mig looked bigger at the finale than she did when she left the ranch.

I thought Michaels mom looked great. She lost about 20 years. She looked more like his sister than his mom.


----------



## pjlla

NancyIL said:


> I thought the same about James and John, especially since Michael weighed more than either of them. On the other hand, the biggest losers were the ones who stayed on the ranch the longest.
> 
> *I expected Shay to have lost more than fifty-something pounds in the 5 months since last season's finale*.





brinalyn530 said:


> My reaction to John and James - "Wow they're still so big!" I know they had a lot of physical problems - at least one of them did - but I expected more too I guess.
> 
> I was surprised at Shay's loss too at first, but then I realized, she wasn't on the ranch at all. I don't know if BL supports the contestants or Shay financially while they are participating, but if not, I'm sure she had to work, plus she has two small (step?) children in the house to care for. I know I couldn't have lost 52 pounds in five months while working and taking care of my kid - heck it took me six months to lose 30 pounds last year - so that really put it into perspective for me. 52 pounds in 5 months is still a great accomplishment! I wish Subway would sponsor my weight loss effort !
> 
> Bree




Not to take anything away from Shay's weight loss (or yours), but I agree that 52 pounds in 5 months is good, but not spectacular.  Especially when you are as large as Shay was to start.  PLUS she got a good head start learning the whole exercise/eating right thing when she WAS on the ranch.  When I re-started this whole journey 29 months ago, I was at 200 pounds.  I lost almost 40 between January 2 and April 14.... that is more than 10 pounds per month.  I also have two kids and a job and a big house and lots of activities to keep up with.... so no excuse there for Shay.  

I can ASSURE you if someone was offering me $1000 per pound I would definitely have lost more than 52 pounds in 5 months!!  Glad  Subway gave her some incentive to keep going........................P


----------



## maiziezoe

> I completely agree about the twins and some of the other "at home" contestants - especially Andrea. I was kind of disappointed in her results, particularly because she reminded me a lot of me when she was at the ranch. Oh well, I hope she keeps losing on her own. Her dad looked great though.
> 
> Koli was pretty stylin'  - but I thought Sam's outfit was worse - his belt was clear up to his chest! Those guns are something to be proud of, but was the sleeve cuffing really necessary? And Michael's belt buckle was the first thing I saw when he busted through - yikes! OK, let me stop...
> 
> I did feel bad for Koli because he seemed really disappointed, but $100,000 is still awesome dude! I kept telling my son that Koli looked like he was going to throw up the whole time he was waiting to be weighed - we kept waiting for him to turn around and hurl off the back of the podium - it was pretty funny.
> 
> The final three all looked great - and it was really cute how Daris couldn't quit smiling the whole time. It was sorta anti-climatic at the end though - it was like MichaelwinsconfettiOKbye. I really don't think Michael and Ashley are an item - I could be wrong of course - but I'm thinking that Ashley isn't really his type if you know what I mean (they remind me of Will and Grace if that helps clarify). It does seem to me that Daris has a (not reciprocated) crush on Ashley though.
> 
> I didn't mean to be so long, none of my friends watch this show so I only have my 9 yo DS to talk about it with normally - how nice to have new friends to talk about the next season with !
> 
> Bree


[/QUOTE]

Oh my gosh... Sam.. the rolled up sleeves... too funny!!  I remember doing that to my pants in high school. 

I thought the ending was odd too. I wanted to see his reaction a little more. Perhaps if his family would not have bum-rushed the stage. 

Rumor around here (the Chicago area) is that Ashley came to visit Michael during the off time. Perhaps there was a shoe sale at Nordies.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I did not watch much of the show this season but hearing all of your discussions made me check out the website.  I saw the before and after pics.  Wow amazing at how much some of them lost and how different they look.  I am suprised at john and james too.  If the only thing I had to focus on was exersize and eating...  I would have thought to see a bigger difference in them.  Its amazing how all the extra weight makes you look older.  I think the biggest change as far as looks go is Daris.  wow what a difference.


----------



## LMO429

If Koli was not eliminated to be in the final 3.  Would he have won the 250,000 prize?  I could not see his percentage of weight loss.  I know Michaels was 50.19%


----------



## brinalyn530

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did not watch much of the show this season but hearing all of your discussions made me check out the website.  I saw the before and after pics.  Wow amazing at how much some of them lost and how different they look.  I am suprised at john and james too.  If the only thing I had to focus on was exersize and eating...  I would have thought to see a bigger difference in them.  Its amazing how all the extra weight makes you look older.  I think the biggest change as far as looks go is Daris.  wow what a difference.



It's funny you say that about looking older - I thought some of them looked older after they had lost weight. Daris' face looked like a twelve year old's before, but he looks like a man now. And Shay had those deep laugh lines that she didn't have even at the last finale five months ago. On the other hand, Koli looks so much younger now than before. It's weird...

Bree


----------



## NancyIL

LMO429 said:


> If Koli was not eliminated to be in the final 3.  Would he have won the 250,000 prize?  I could not see his percentage of weight loss.  I know Michaels was 50.19%



According to Jillian's recap on her web site (http://www.jillianmichaels.com/fitness-and-diet-tips/Biggest-Loser-Season-9-Episode-19), Koli lost 53.35% of his weight. Therefore, he would've won $250,000 had he been the 3rd finalist. 

I thought Maria (Michael's mom) looked much younger, too.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

brinalyn530 said:


> It's funny you say that about looking older - I thought some of them looked older after they had lost weight. Daris' face looked like a twelve year old's before, but he looks like a man now. And Shay had those deep laugh lines that she didn't have even at the last finale five months ago. On the other hand, Koli looks so much younger now than before. It's weird...
> 
> Bree



Yes I do agree with daris and some of the others too.  I guess I just was amazed at some of the older women, now they look so much younger and even koli and sam too.


----------



## cativa

Late to the party....is it too late to join for summer?

I joined the boards years ago, but have been a bit of a lurker until now 

We're headed to Disneyland this August (our first time at GCH!) and a few pounds off will really help me keep up with my stepdaughter!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

flipflopmom said:


> DH has plantar fasciatis, and this sounds exactly like what he experiences when it is acting up.  It was really easy for a podiatrist to diagnose, supposedly there is one spot that clues him in, and when he pressed on it DH almost jumped off the table.  You might want to check on that.



Talked to mom today, apparently she had PF. I remember the boot but couldn't remember what it was for. She opted for the boot instead of the injections. 

I'm going to start doing the exercises her Dr gave her. I need to call my dr again tomorrow, no appt available for the rest of the week. 

Do you think I should hold off on doing C25K? DS13 has decided we are doing the Everest Challenge in 2011 if it's still available. So I have to get into some kind of shape, and I'll now have a year to do it.


----------



## tigger813

Catching up on what I couldn't watch last night when I was watching BL!

Had our turkey chop suey that also had low fat cheese on top and lite Ragu.

Didn't get in any other exercise today except giving two massages. It's been hotter than Hades here today! Took kids to DD1s best friend's house after school to swim. I didn't have time to swim but I did stand in the water which felt great.

Tomorrow I'm planning on getting in some extra workouts during the day. Not sure yet if I'm walking in the morning but I will be doing some WATP and/or elliptical tomorrow.

Need to head to WalMart and Target tomorrow to get some supplies. Luckily it will not be as hot. Will get hot again on Monday. Hoping to go see Shrek sometime this weekend. We have a b'day party to go to and we're meeting some Dis folks for a bbq on Sunday.

DH is sad he didn't win us a podcast cruise but we still have our trip if only we could get our waitlist for BWV or BCV!

Good night all!


----------



## LuvBaloo

cativa said:


> Late to the party....is it too late to join for summer?
> 
> I joined the boards years ago, but have been a bit of a lurker until now
> 
> We're headed to Disneyland this August (our first time at GCH!) and a few pounds off will really help me keep up with my stepdaughter!



Its *NEVER *too late to join a BL Challenge!


----------



## pinkle

I need to get going....i had recently lost 3 of my 10 lbs..i've been cutting back and running 4-5km 5 days a week.  I've been really impressing myself UNTIL I got on the scale today my 3lbs found me!  I don't get it!  UGH!


----------



## Graciesmom77

I wanted Ahley to win, the whole girl power thing, but was happy for all of them. I was AMAZED at Micheal. Its hard to believe it was the same man! I voted for Darius instead of Koli too. 

I have been sick with some stomach bug all week. I have never had the flu this long, but I can't seem to shake it. DD2's birthday and my cousins wedding all this weekend, and nothing is ready. The house is a MESS! You would think with my sis living here (for free) for the last 8 months, knowing how sick I have been and all I have to do, that she would help, but nope. She makes more messes than the kids! So frustrating. 

Sorry about the complaining. Its been a crap week and I am in a crap mood. I have to say though, coming on here and reading all the posts certainly does help me. I hope you all know how much you help me!


----------



## LMO429

NancyIL said:


> According to Jillian's recap on her web site (http://www.jillianmichaels.com/fitness-and-diet-tips/Biggest-Loser-Season-9-Episode-19), Koli lost 53.35% of his weight. Therefore, he would've won $250,000 had he been the 3rd finalist.
> 
> I thought Maria (Michael's mom) looked much younger, too.



it seemed Koli lost a higher percentage of wt loss but I was not entirely sure.  Thanks for the link

Personally Koli's attitude was annoying to me I'm glad he was not in the final 3.  I also have a feeling he is going to gain his weight back.  He had that same attitude that all previous winners had who gained the weight back.  I think he had his eye to much on the big prize and not really about why he gained all the wt. in the first place.


----------



## flipflopmom

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm going to start doing the exercises her Dr gave her. I need to call my dr again tomorrow, no appt available for the rest of the week.
> 
> Do you think I should hold off on doing C25K? DS13 has decided we are doing the Everest Challenge in 2011 if it's still available. So I have to get into some kind of shape, and I'll now have a year to do it.



I would wait for confirmation from the dr, if possible.  Walking definitely made DH's worse until he started doing what the dr. ordered.  Good luck at getting an appt. quickly!



tigger813 said:


> Didn't get in any other exercise today except giving two massages. It's been hotter than Hades here today!



Wow, Tigger didn't exercise????  Can't believe it!   Actually makes me feel better, so don't take that wrong!



Graciesmom77 said:


> Sorry about the complaining. Its been a crap week and I am in a crap mood. I have to say though, coming on here and reading all the posts certainly does help me. I hope you all know how much you help me!



I hope you feel better soon, hon!  I know when I feel bad, messes even look worse, and everything gets to me.  Here's a  for you!

I am so glad that we are getting back into gear.  I have totally missed all the posts, comraderie, and encouragement this week.  I didn't get to run today like I should have, DH's parents are at the beach, so I am taking DD to my Mom every morning, which takes an hour off my morning workout time.  I just couldn't jump into those running shoes at 4:45 this morning without coffee, and after I had some, I only had 20 minutes before DH had to leave, so no run.  I did some of the 30 day shred.  I can't stop eating the last few days either.  I am sure it's TOM, but I just can't get full??????

I guess I'll just try to do a video in the am, and run Friday and Saturday to make up for it.

Only 7 more days left of school, and they are JAM PACKED.  I guess the extra stress there isn't helping my moods!

Night everyone, thanks for reading my book, I guess I just missed you all!!!!

Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Actually I did walk 2-3 miles this morning!


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

I am going to first post and say that I will be joining in. At little late, but still just in time. I haven't read the thread yet, but I will go back tomorrow during the day and get a feel for what is required.

Here's a little information about me. My scale died and I need to get a new one this weekend. If I had to guess I am approximately 30#'s overweight. I can confirm this after I get the scale. 

I am also disabled with a myriad of health problems. The one that will hinder me the most is a severe neck injury. Just got the release to start walking again. So the treadmill has been dusted off and is ready to go.

Okay, now I am off to actually read the thread and post a proper requirement as needed.

Last but not least, sorry but I can't put the contest thingy in my signature. I find that things like that are too much pressure on me. Oh, by the way, my name is Diane.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning!

I'm up despite being up for about an hour overnight. We had a really nasty thunderstorm with really vivid lightning, downpours and LOUD thunder! DD1 was up with me. She got reading done at least.   Not getting any exercise in this morning but will do some later when I get back from doing my errands. No clients scheduled. DD1 has a choral concert tonight s we have to go out at about 6:30 for that. She has a duet with one of her friends.

Making DD1s lunch now. I'd so go back to sleep if I could. I may have to take a nap this afternoon.

Only around 70 today which will feel wonderful after the broiler we've been in the last 2 days!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Good morning everyone!  I didnt get my run in last night, I couldnt bring myself to do it in the 90+ degree weather out there.  I would have done it after the sun went down but my dh had a late softball game.  So my plan was to get up at 5am today and run.  Well 3 alarm resets later and that plan was shot.  I just couldnt get out of bed.   Well tonight I have to work the snack stand at DS baseball game.  I plan on being there until 8 so maybe with some luck I will get out early to run.  The other obstacle is the forecast calls for thunderstorms tonight.  Hopefully I can fit it in somehow today.  I have a 5K race on saturday morning so I dont want to run tomorrow.  This is the first time in a month that I would be skipping a run.  Right now I have been running 3x/week.  

I cant wait for the challenge to start, I am loving getting to know all of you!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thank you all so much for being a part of our Summer 2010 Biggest Loser Challenge!  We will have a great time,  learn alot about ourselves, and hopefully lose a lot of weight -- last time we lost over 1289 pounds!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did not watch much of the show this season but hearing all of your discussions made me check out the website.  I saw the before and after pics.  Wow amazing at how much some of them lost and how different they look.  I am suprised at john and james too.  If the only thing I had to focus on was exersize and eating...  I would have thought to see a bigger difference in them.  Its amazing how all the extra weight makes you look older.  I think the biggest change as far as looks go is Daris.  wow what a difference.



I never watched the show until this year.  It is a bit addicting once you get into it.  I think you can watch episodes online -- then you can fast forward through the barfing while working out and the long, long weigh ins.    That is one of the nice things about our challenges, you don't have to watch to participate.  



NancyIL said:


> According to Jillian's recap on her web site (http://www.jillianmichaels.com/fitness-and-diet-tips/Biggest-Loser-Season-9-Episode-19), Koli lost 53.35% of his weight. Therefore, he would've won $250,000 had he been the 3rd finalist.
> 
> I thought Maria (Michael's mom) looked much younger, too.



I think that might have been why he was acting so weird -- I can totally understand the disappointment and you are stuck on national live tv.  

I thought that Maria looked beautiful!



cativa said:


> Late to the party....is it too late to join for summer?
> 
> I joined the boards years ago, but have been a bit of a lurker until now
> 
> We're headed to Disneyland this August (our first time at GCH!) and a few pounds off will really help me keep up with my stepdaughter!



 It's Never to late to join a BL challenge!   



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Talked to mom today, apparently she had PF. I remember the boot but couldn't remember what it was for. She opted for the boot instead of the injections.
> 
> I'm going to start doing the exercises her Dr gave her. I need to call my dr again tomorrow, no appt available for the rest of the week.
> 
> Do you think I should hold off on doing C25K? DS13 has decided we are doing the Everest Challenge in 2011 if it's still available. So I have to get into some kind of shape, and I'll now have a year to do it.



Buffy, I would hold off on the C25K -- you'll have plenty of time to get started and train when you get back from WDW.  Isn't this a do over trip because you were all sick last time?  Having a PF flareup at Disney is the pits.  I survived with alternating Aleve and Advil every four hours all day long.  Can you see a podiatrist without a referral?  I'm sending good thoughts your way.  



Graciesmom77 said:


> I wanted Ahley to win, the whole girl power thing, but was happy for all of them. I was AMAZED at Micheal. Its hard to believe it was the same man! I voted for Darius instead of Koli too.
> 
> I have been sick with some stomach bug all week. I have never had the flu this long, but I can't seem to shake it. DD2's birthday and my cousins wedding all this weekend, and nothing is ready. The house is a MESS! You would think with my sis living here (for free) for the last 8 months, knowing how sick I have been and all I have to do, that she would help, but nope. She makes more messes than the kids! So frustrating.
> 
> Sorry about the complaining. Its been a crap week and I am in a crap mood. I have to say though, coming on here and reading all the posts certainly does help me. I hope you all know how much you help me!



 Hope that you are feeling better soon.  That stomach bug is the pits.  



Tinker'n'Fun said:


> I am going to first post and say that I will be joining in. At little late, but still just in time. I haven't read the thread yet, but I will go back tomorrow during the day and get a feel for what is required.
> 
> Here's a little information about me. My scale died and I need to get a new one this weekend. If I had to guess I am approximately 30#'s overweight. I can confirm this after I get the scale.
> 
> I am also disabled with a myriad of health problems. The one that will hinder me the most is a severe neck injury. Just got the release to start walking again. So the treadmill has been dusted off and is ready to go.
> 
> Okay, now I am off to actually read the thread and post a proper requirement as needed.
> 
> Last but not least, sorry but I can't put the contest thingy in my signature. I find that things like that are too much pressure on me. Oh, by the way, my name is Diane.



 Diane!  It's never too late to join a BL challenge.  

You should also send our weightkeeper, LuvBaloo, a PM and let her know that you will be sending in your starting weight a little late.  It's no problem at all, you just need to let her know.

Well, hopefully not too many of you read the earlier version of this post where I thought I was saying farewell to the BL9 challenge!


----------



## jennz

pjlla said:


> Not to take anything away from Shay's weight loss (or yours), but I agree that 52 pounds in 5 months is good, but not spectacular.  Especially when you are as large as Shay was to start.  PLUS she got a good head start learning the whole exercise/eating right thing when she WAS on the ranch.  When I re-started this whole journey 29 months ago, I was at 200 pounds.  I lost almost 40 between January 2 and April 14.... that is more than 10 pounds per month.  I also have two kids and a job and a big house and lots of activities to keep up with.... so no excuse there for Shay.
> 
> *I can ASSURE you if someone was offering me $1000 per pound I would definitely have lost more than 52 pounds in 5 months!! * Glad  Subway gave her some incentive to keep going........................P



Me too!!  Heck dh and dd would be pulling me along as well!  Maybe we are just more money motivated than Shay.   She weighed and I was saying "There's $48,000 she left on the table" and then when Subway offered to double it - $96,000!!!!  Of course I would also have wanted my first 1/2 that night.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Talked to mom today, apparently she had PF. I remember the boot but couldn't remember what it was for. She opted for the boot instead of the injections.
> 
> I'm going to start doing the exercises her Dr gave her. I need to call my dr again tomorrow, no appt available for the rest of the week.
> 
> Do you think I should hold off on doing C25K? DS13 has decided we are doing the Everest Challenge in 2011 if it's still available. So I have to get into some kind of shape, and I'll now have a year to do it.



Girl I have that too and it can be soooo painful!!  Here's what works for me...calf stretches at least twice/day and surprisingly thigh stretches as well.  Naproxen helps to an extent.  A frozen water bottle to roll on my foot when it gets sore.  And my latest 2-thumbs-up - KT tape.  I haven't been able to find it locally so I buy it online through MC Sports (I just use that store to get mypoints lol)  This stuff is like magic!  DD has Severs and I use it on her too.    The best two for me are the stretches and KT tape.



Graciesmom77 said:


> I wanted Ahley to win, the whole girl power thing, but was happy for all of them. I was AMAZED at Micheal. Its hard to believe it was the same man! I voted for Darius instead of Koli too.
> 
> I have been sick with some stomach bug all week. I have never had the flu this long, but I can't seem to shake it. DD2's birthday and my cousins wedding all this weekend, and nothing is ready. The house is a MESS! You would think with my sis living here (for free) for the last 8 months, knowing how sick I have been and all I have to do, that she would help, but nope. She makes more messes than the kids! So frustrating.
> 
> Sorry about the complaining. Its been a crap week and I am in a crap mood. I have to say though, coming on here and reading all the posts certainly does help me. I hope you all know how much you help me!



  I hope you feel better soon!!!



LMO429 said:


> it seemed Koli lost a higher percentage of wt loss but I was not entirely sure.  Thanks for the link
> 
> Personally Koli's attitude was annoying to me I'm glad he was not in the final 3.  I also have a feeling he is going to gain his weight back.  He had that same attitude that all previous winners had who gained the weight back.  I think he had his eye to much on the big prize and not really about why he gained all the wt. in the first place.



His whole attitude changed after he didn't get the final 3, he seemed to get depressed and then just wanted to go home.  I thought it was odd that he even said that after he won the $100k.  That would have cheered me up a lot!  Maybe he was thinking about what he _didn't_ win

Well I got up early this morning to walk the dogs.  I actually was giving myself all sorts of excuses to get _out_ of bed instead of stay _in_.  That's a good thing!


----------



## escape

Hi Lisa!  I want to join the summer challenge.  I joined the spring challenge too late.  Since I teach, the end of the spring semester is always a killer for me and I knew better than to start something like this at that time.  However, I'm ready to go for this challenge.  I'd like to lose 20 pounds.  Well, I'd like to lose more but this may be all I can handle for now.


----------



## lisah0711

*Welcome to our Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010!*

It's great to have you all here!  

For those of you who are new to our challenge, I will explain how we get started.  

Tomorrow you need to PM (private message) LuvBaloo your starting weight in pounds, i.e. 153.5.  Every Friday you will PM your weight to her.  She is the only one who knows your weight.  Your number will never be published on the thread, only the percentage of loss if you are in the top group.  If you have any questions about sending your weight or how the calculations are done, Shannon will be happy to answer them for you.

Later today our COW (challenge of the week) keeper, jenanderson, will be posting the first COW.  This is an exercise in building healthy habits.  It is a lot of fun and I encourage everyone to give the COW a try.  I will let Jen tell you more about what she is planning.  Again, if you have any questions about the COW, Jen will be happy to answer them.  You will PM your COW points to jen starting next Friday.

Last, but not least, I will start the QOTD today.  Each week we have a different coach who will ask different questions to keep our conversation going.  There is a link in the thread to our QOTD thread so if you get behind or are looking for a question, refer to that thread.  Thank you corinnak for helping us maintain the QOTD thread.  

I will be your coach this week and I am the hostess/organizer for the challenge.  Links to important info will be posted in the first few posts of this thread.  Feel free to ask me any questions about the challenge.  

*Thursday QOTD:  Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge*.

I am Lisa.  I am married and have a DS who is 10.  I will hit the big 5-0 during this challenge and that milestone birthday has been a good motivator for me.  Thanks to my involvement in the WISH boards, I have lost weight and kept the loss off for the first time in many, many years.  I can't say thank you enough to all of you for all the support and encouragement that you give me!  

I have an ambitious goal this challenge to lose 25 pounds.  That is just a little less than 2 pounds a week and would get me to ONE-derland or pretty darn close.  

*For those of you who are interesting in chatting about Jillian Michaels new show Losing It I started a separate thread, like the one we did for Biggest Loser, in the WISH section.  Here is a link  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36782293&postcount=1  The show premieres June 1st.*

Best of luck for all of you for a losing summer!

Let's get this party started!


----------



## lisah0711

escape said:


> Hi Lisa!  I want to join the summer challenge.  I joined the spring challenge too late.  Since I teach, the end of the spring semester is always a killer for me and I knew better than to start something like this at that time.  However, I'm ready to go for this challenge.  I'd like to lose 20 pounds.  Well, I'd like to lose more but this may be all I can handle for now.



 escape!  Thanks for joining our challenge!    We have several teachers in our challenge so you will feel right at home.  You'll find some of your fellow INCREDIBLES, too.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD-

Hi my name is Lindsay I am 31, married and mother to two DS's 5 1/2 and 3.  My total goal is to loose 60lbs by the time I run my first half marathon which will be in 2/2011 at the disney princess! I have lost 10lbs already this past month. This challenge my goal is 20lbs.  I have had mild weight issues since graduating high school but the worst has come after having children.  I am done reproducing so I am ready to get this weight off and keep it off once and for all.  I am so glad to have this thread and all of you to support me.  It truly makes a huge difference.


----------



## ibouncetoo

*Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge*

I'm Jackie and a long time DISer.  I actually registered for the DISboards after lurking for a year or so, so that I could participate on the WISH forum!  I was also in the first group of WISHers who participated in the WDW marathon/half marathon in January of '05.

I've had some health battles since then and am once again at my all time high on the scale.  At 60, I know it will be much more difficult to get the weight off, but I'm going for it!  It's really impacting my mobility and I want to keep traveling for a long, long time.  

My goal for the challenge is 20 pounds, an amount that once gone will make it much easier for me to start doing some walking, which will really aid in additional weight loss.  In the meantime, the swimming pool will be my source of exercise (and fun!), as it is the kindest exercise for these pesky joints.

I look forward to getting to know all of you loosers!

.


----------



## sherry

QOTD

Hi my name is Sherry, I am 52 and have 2 dd's. My oldest is married and my youngest is a science high school teacher.  I have had a home daycare business for 22 years, I love the little ones!  I have lost a lot of weight, put a little back on and want to stay where I was.  My goal is 25 pounds and regular exercise, even more important as I have been diagnosed with arthritis in my hip.


----------



## LMO429

Hi! My name is Lauren from NYC...actually we recently moved to Manalapan NJ but we lived in nyc for so long I am having a hard time admitting where I am from now 

I have been a hardcore DISer since 2007.  I have gone to WDW more times than I can count.  My next trip is this upcoming October with my 2 aunts, my mom and my cousin! An all-girl trip.  My goal for this challenge is to lose 15 pounds.

I love love love to workout at home.  I literally have tried and probably own every workout dvd on the market.  My favorites are anything jillian michaels, turbojam and right now I am doing insanity workouts from beachbody.

I would say my biggest challenges is my all or nothing attitude and my weekend eating sabotaging all my good efforts i made during the week.

Looking so forward to this challenge, the new friends I will make and the support!


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome to our Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010!*
> 
> I will be your coach this week and I am the hostess/organizer for the challenge.  Links to important info will be posted in the first few posts of this thread.  Feel free to ask me any questions about the challenge.
> 
> *Thursday QOTD:  Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge*.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you for a losing summer!
> 
> Let's get this party started!



First of all... HUGE thanks to Lisa for her continued upkeep and support of these challenges!!  And thanks for being our starting coach for the summer!

As for myself.... I'll try to be brief...

My name is Pamela and I am very soon to be closer to 50 than I am to 40 .  I just celebrated my 18th wedding anniversary and I have a DD who is almost 15 and a DS who is 12 1/2.  I am a substitute teacher, although I still really don't know what I want to be when I grow up!

I "re-started" this healthier lifestyle journey on January 2, 2008 (at 200 pounds even) in preparation for another trip to WDW.  I had lost some weight before our 2004 trip, but had put about half of it back on.  I didn't want to return to Disney fatter than I had been the last time.  I put my nose to the grindstone and managed to lose almost 40 pounds in 3 1/2 months.  

The BIG change came, however, after that trip.  I STUCK WITH IT!  I didn't just throw in the towel or give up after returning from that trip.  I got RIGHT BACK ON PLAN the first morning we were home and I haven't looked back since!  

I have since hit my original few goals of 145 and then 135 and am now aiming for what I think will be my final goal of 130 (although I am secretly hoping to maintain around 128).  I wish I could tell you exactly what "clicked" for me this time, but I'm not really sure myself.  I do know that I am CONSTANTLY reminding myself that this is NOT a diet, but it IS a LIFESTYLE CHANGE!!  I know that this healthier eating and exercise will need to be a habit for the rest of my life.  And I am truly embracing it. I am more and more interested in nutrition, health, etc.  

I have just a hair over 2 pounds left to hit my goal, so hopefully I will be joining the maintainers group here in no time.  But I won't leave this challenge... I need you all to keep me on track and motivated.  

Well... my "break" is over.  I have students coming in just a few minutes, so I'm going to run!  I can't wait to learn more about you newbies and maybe learn something new about you BL challenge veterans!..................P


----------



## my3princes

Hello   My name is Deb. I have 3 sons ages 14, 12 and 7.  I am a stay at home Mom that makes a little vacation money by bartending, waitress and substitute teacher.  I also run a Lacrosse program with 5 teams (boys and girls grades 2-8).  In my spare time I am very actively involved in end of year activities for my 8th grader with grad dance, class trip and graduation plans all forming.  I am married to my high school sweetheart and we'll be celebrating our 18th anniversary on our 3 1/2 week vacation this summer.  He is the most wonderful husband and the best Daddy ever.  Dh and I started our weight loss journey back in 2003 when our youngest son was a baby.  We started with Atkins and I lost 50 lbs and he lost 40 lbs in just 4 months.  The good news is that I've we've managed to keep it off, with the occasional ups and downs, but we're both really wanting to shed the last few pounds.  I seem to be stuck right around 143 lbs which is at the very top of the normal weight range for my height.  I would love to be able to maintain at 130 lbs, but I've never made it below 137 and I seem to always bounce back to 143.  So my goal for this challenge is to hit 135 lbs before our trip and to make that my new maintainance weight.  Once I conquer that I will consider trying for 130.


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> *Thursday QOTD:  Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge*.



Hello all! My name is Connie and I am 36 years old. I have been married to a great guy for 14 years (this August) and we have a beautiful 3 year old DD. 

I guess I already shared my recent weight loss/gain history and my motivation, but just to follow along in the conversation...



Connie96 said:


> Hi. I've been on the DIS for a couple years, but all I ever really do is check out the trip reports when I need a fix.
> ...
> Last year, I lost 25 pounds (still not quite to my actual goal) and then I promptly gained 15 of it back again over the past several months. Although weight loss achievement was not his true motivation, my DH just got a motorcycle last week and mentioned to me this weekend that it makes a pretty good reward for his losing 60 pounds over the past year or so. And, yes, he did a great job and I am so proud of him, but my response was a snarky comment about how if I had had such a nice reward, maybe I wouldn't have gained back so much so fast. So... he said that if I meet my goal weight we can get DVC.  Oh my holy frickin cow! You got yourself a deal, mister!!  Youve never seen anyone jump on the wagon so fast!  (Why couldnt he have said that 15 pounds ago?!!)
> 
> I did change the rules, though. I mean, DVC is a BIG deal. We cant afford it any time soon and its a certainly more expensive than his motorcycle. So I will choose for myself an appropriate, yet extravagant, reward for reaching my goal weight (I'm guessing about 20 pounds to go, because I haven't been on a scale in a while), and DH and I have agreed that DVC will be the reward for maintaining for a full year  52 consecutive weekly weigh-ins under a set limit.



What I learned (again!) from losing weight last year is that being too strict for too long is a recipe for insane over-eating.  I've lost weight many times and rewarded myself by pigging out for days, months or even years.That's why, this time, I'm choosing to reward myself BIG for the maintenance of the weight rather than for the loss. I'm hoping to lose about 8-10 pounds during this challenge and I have derived an ultimate goal by finding the midpoint of the "normal" range on the BMI chart and calculating the corresponding weight for my height. I'm looking at losing about 23 pounds to achieve that goal.

My goals also include adding distance and speed to my current running skills. I achieved a new personal record  for the 5K back in April and I just registered for another 5K to be held June 5 and I will soon be registering for my first ever 10K to be held July 3. I hope to be ready for a half marathon by the end of this year, although I'm not sure the Princess Half will be an option for me but... ya never know. 

Best of luck to all of my fellow losers!


----------



## brinalyn530

QOTD

Hello everyone! My name is Sabrina (Bree for short) and I am a single mom of one 9 yo DS. I work full time and my son plays sports pretty much all year except the summer (thank goodness) so we're constantly running around somewhere. I started my "journey" last spring, lost about 30 pounds but then gained 20 pounds back between December and the end of our Disney trip a few weeks ago. I fell off the exercise wagon and wasn't as careful about my eating as I should have been (darn holiday candy). I have about 55 pounds to get to my goal weight - I would really love starting our back to back Dream cruises next May at goal ! 

I work out at home in - DVDs right now, mostly Jillian Michaels - but I hope to swim at least once a week this summer, plus I hope to find a relatively inexpensive treadmill or elliptical soon. I definitely need to do more cardio. 

Well, that's enough about me... Thanks to everyone who is organizing the challenge!

Bree


----------



## Greenfield1984

Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge

I am 25, married to my wonderful DH for 3 years and have a beautiful DD2.5.  We are working at adding to our family and have had some heartache over the past year, so I've decided to try and put that to the back of my mind and focus on becoming healthier and losing weight until I do get pregnant again.  
I've always been overweight, except for one brief time when I actually managed to get down to 130, but unfortunately that was not long lived as I let my old habits come back into my life.  My overall goal is to lose 60 pounds (though my DH thinks I was too skinny last time, so I guess my goal # may change if as I get closer he thinks I'm getting too small!).  My goal for this challenge is to lose 20 pounds, unless I get pregnant in which case it will be to keep up with my healthy eating and exercising habits while still eating enough for baby to grow. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *Thursday QOTD:  Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge*.




My name is Maria, and I'm been happily married for 17 years with a wonderful ds12. I am a runner, but don't let that fool you into thinking I am in shape!  I have about 40 lbs to lose, I'm going to try for 10 lbs this challenge. Theoretically I do WW online, in practice...well, if I was really doing it I would have gotten to my goal by now  I'll be having one of those birthdays during the challenge but not a milestone. I'm still in the early stages of "40 and holding".  I am trying to lose as much weight as I can this year, since I want to train for the WDW 2012 Full Marathon next year. Despite what Bob said on the BL, everyone I know agrees that marathon training and weight loss do not mix well. I have three WDW Half Marathons under my belt, and expect to do # 4 in January. I work full time, so most of my training takes place at 4:30 am. Now you know why I miss some workouts...

Maria


----------



## jennz

Hello - I'm Jennifer...46 years old cancer-surviving sahm & wahm, married 19 years to a dh who works too much , 12 yo dd who is in competitive cheer  , and two dogs .

I have found I lose weight verrrrrry slowly so I'm setting my goal for this 8 weeks at 10 pounds, but secretly I hope to reach 25.    We are leaving for Scotland 7/25 and I would love to have more seat room!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

lisah0711 said:


> *Thursday QOTD:  Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge*.
> 
> Let's get this party started!



Hi everyone, I haven't posted much but hopefully I can change that. Im a 26 yr old wife and mom to DD6. My daughter is from a previous relationship and consequently so is all my weight   Since meeting (and marrying) my husband I've lost almost 30 lbs!!!!   We want to add another bundle of joy to our lives but I've got another 30 lbs to go before I hit my Pre-pregnancy weigh, which is my goal before we have another little munchkin. 

I've got a bike and treadmill at work that I use for 30 min 5 days a week (lunch break workouts!!) and my husband bought me "EA Sports Active" and its been amazing!! The 30 day challenge really drives you and I always make sure to get in at least 5 workouts a week on that. 

The hardest thing for me was learning how to portion size. My view on what was a healthy amount of food to eat were sooooooo messed up!!!  Now that Im learning to eat healthy I can also have those treats I crave, just smaller sizes (which means no more spoon in the ice cream bucket  ). 

Anyways, Im so looking forward to working with you guys. Everytime I read this thread it makes me smile to know that we all have so much support for eachother. 

So as Lisah0711 said "Let's Get This Party Started!!!"


----------



## uptown_girl44

QOTD-
Hi!! I'm Vanessa! I'm 22 and two weeks ago I finished my third College Program at WDW and finally figured out my life plan for the near future. I'm planning on starting cosmetology school in Aug. The other thing I realized during my time at WDW was that I am ready to make a lifestyle change. My DBF and I have recently started talking about marriage so we'd both like to start healthier lifestyles before we start our lives together. So this is my first step. I'm looking to lose around 20 lbs during this challange and probably 28-30 lbs total. 

And just to make it even harder on myself I've decided to go visit my grandparents for the weekend. I know I always make bad choices when it comes to food while I'm there. My goal this time is to not deprive myself of the things I love, like Grandma's biscuits and gravy, but to pair those with more fruit and eggs than I normally do.


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

My name is Tracey and I'm an almost 40 year old happily married mother of 2 beautiful girls and licensed massage therapist. This will be my 3rd challenge! I have lost over 45 pounds since December 2008. I enjoy Walk Away the Pounds and my elliptical. I also have a Wii and Wii Fit that I try and use at least once a week. My goal is to lose about 8-10 more pounds. 

I turn 40 on Friday, August 13 so my goal is a week before that. We are going to Disney to celebrate my 40th from Dec. 1-9. I can't wait! 

I'm holding within 1-2 pounds of my ending weight last week so I'm good with that. I have lightened up on my exercise this week. I have walked 2 days with my neighbor and we will walk again tomorrow. I have been counting my calories but also relaxing a bit. Hoping I can hold it together this weekend. We have a b'day party to go to on Saturday and then meeting some Dis folks for a bbq on Sunday. On Monday we are going to see Shrek at 10:30am and then probably going to a bbq in town at one of DD2s friend's houses. Our calendar is filling up like crazy yet again. I just have to drink my water which helps me a lot!

Have a great rest of your day. I just got back from Target and WalMart and will do a few more errands at around 1. I need to finish taking care of what I bought and clean the kitchen before heading out again!


----------



## wtpclc

QOTD - 

Hi!  I'm Carrie, I'm 39.  Been married for 14 years come september, no kids.  Been around teh DIS since 2004 when I was looking up DVC info and suffering post-WDW trip withdrawl.  Had recently started Curves adn then my dad had a heart attack,.  Really scared me into statying healthy!  FOund WISH and did pretty well.  In 2005, started training for my first marahont (had not run in 17 years).  That's kind of wher ei went off track.  Have now run 5 full marathons and ~12 half marathons adn my weight just keeps going up.    SO does my waistline, so, unfortunately, it;s not just muscle.

I am tired of  looking at pix of myself like this.    I need to ge tin gear and challenges and being accountable has always helped that.  I am happy to say that I have been paying more attention since signing up here, so it's workign already!!  

Buffy - Have you tried rolling your foot on a frozen water bottle?  I woudl see a doc before running/walking.  Try to see one who's into soports or running.  If they are not, they may tell you not to ever start.  HOpe you get relief soon!

Pamela - I don't do ice baths, can't take it.  I do cold tubs, though adn they help immensely.   I have a very porblematic hammy.  Yoga has done worlds of good for me.  Good luck!

Susie!  Hi!

Hope everyone gets great results this challenge!!


----------



## pinkle

Hi!  My name is Tracey as well!  I am 41...did I just admit that!!!!  I want to lose around 10 lbs....I am currently 130 but my dream weight is around 117.....I have never been more thatn 29lbs from my goal but I haven't been my goal weight for many years.  I run when I can but I have had 2 knee surgeries so when it flares up I walk!  I am really hoping by joining up that I will be more accountable.   Two weeks from now I am having a minor foot surgery (tendon release...to fix a botched surgery) so I hop that I am not off my feet, sitting in front of the TV for too long.
I am self-employed and work full time hours.  I have an amazing husband who is in amazing shape and two teenage sons (15 and 17),  Life is hectic!
Let's go Friday!


----------



## Rose&Mike

donac said:


> Hi everyone.  I hope you are all enjoying your week off.  I don't have that luxury.  My challenge at school doesn't end until next Friday.  I am not happy about it since I have to go to a retirement dinner the night before.  I think I am going to be too nervous too eat.  I have to give a speech since one of the retirees is a guy from my department.  He has been here since the building opened in 1976 and I startedin 1977.
> 
> I guess I will go easy on myself on Sat since it is my birthday.
> 
> Have a nice SUunday everyone.



Good luck with the speech! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!



flipflopmom said:


> I want to share something with you guys.  Yesterday, when I took DDs to mom to keep for the night, she gave me a card.  I had forgotten that Daddy told me he would give me $100 if I lost 50lbs.  It was in the card, with a note about how Daddy would have been proud, and this was from him.  I think that emotional start to the night was what set me off!  While he was in the hospital, he asked me to wear his watch for him, and I did.  I kept it on for about 2 months after he died, to remind myself that in time, I will see him again, and time has to go on.  I think I'm going to put that money towards a citizen Mickey watch when I go to WDW, it would be a nice reminder.


Taryn-- I really envy folks who are so close to their parents.  Cut yourself some slack, you've done so good, and falling off the wagon is really ok. Thanks for sharing such a lovely story.



happysmyly said:


> Well- things here - still waiting to hear what's up with the job/move... so major stress here... this morning as I was training (I am a software trainer over the internet) I looked out my window - and what did I see... HORIZONTAL SNOW!!!!!  It's all melted now - but my heck - what is up with that?!?  Hope you're all having a great day!
> 
> Liz



Liz--Good luck with the job/move stuff, and all I can say is SNOW--OMG! The older I get the less I like winter.



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm in. I ended up leaving the other challenge because of health problems. I lost 10 lbs in the other challenge, then a month long + stint with bronchitis that kept me out of the gym plus several rounds of steroids have made me gain back 3 lbs. I am finally off the steroids and can breathe again! I'm going to try to meet with my trainer again next week or the week after so I can have some time to get in shape. I'm looking forward to getting back on track after being sick for so long.



Glad you are feeling better.



pjlla said:


> So I brought my kids to Subway for dinner last night.  Definitely not the norm for us, but it was hot and I was SURE that they wouldn't like what I had planned to cook (veggie stuffed crepes).... I decided to make my life easier and take them for a treat.
> 
> ANYHOW... as I am sitting there eating my 6" turkey on honey oat with no cheese, no condiments, loaded with veggies, I am "people watching" this other family come in and order. The mom caught my eye because she was so slim.... about a size 4... wearing tan short-shorts, low rise with a wide belt that accentuated her slimness and a sleeveless top.  And her order....
> 
> footlong sub on Italian herb and cheese bread... BLT with EXTRA bacon and EXTRA mayonnaise and CHEESE!!  For a drink she got COKE (real Coke, not diet).  And yup, she ate the entire thing!!
> 
> I'm not saying I didn't enjoy my 6" turkey because I did. But really.... life just isn't fair!!  ...............................P
> 
> P.S. I wouldn't be surprised if they went out for ice cream for dessert!


Doesn't this just drive you crazy! All I can think is--what's her cholesterol level?



Graciesmom77 said:


> Sorry about the complaining. Its been a crap week and I am in a crap mood. I have to say though, coming on here and reading all the posts certainly does help me. I hope you all know how much you help me!


Hope you are feeling better.



Greenfield1984 said:


> Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge
> 
> I am 25, married to my wonderful DH for 3 years and have a beautiful DD2.5.  We are working at adding to our family and have had some heartache over the past year, so I've decided to try and put that to the back of my mind and focus on becoming healthier and losing weight until I do get pregnant again.
> Good luck everyone!



 Not sure exactly what the heartache was, but I have had two failed adoptions, a miscarriage, and one DS (who is very healthy now) but was born with a genetic disorder. I know when all that stuff was going on, I didn't talk/deal with it enough. This is a great place to post when you are having sad days, rather than comfort eat.

QOTD--I'm Rose, 42, married to my college sweetheart, Mom of a soon to be college sophomore. I work part-time for a non-profit. I LOVE to workout. We are really close to signing up for the Wine & Dine half-marathon in October. I lost 27.4 lbs on the last challenge, though we just got back from WDW last night and I'm up a couple, but that's ok. I am going to set a "final" goal weight, I'm thinking of 147. I am 5'7" with a large frame. I'd like to see the 130's but still not sure if that's realistic. Welcome to all the new folks!

I posted a little on the old thread this morning, but I had an A-ha moment last night on the plane, and I'm going to try to share it. It's still floating around in my head, so it might not make sense, but I'll try. I have been re-reading the Four Agreements, and something sunk in this time. I am giving away my power and happiness, by allowing circumstances to upset me--and for me at least this leads to stress eating, comfort food, etc. When we were in the airport in Atlanta our tickets wouldn't scan when we boarded.  I told the gate agent we asked someone to look at them, because they did that in Orlando as well. Well, long story short he was not very nice at all, very rude actually. The problem was in my head I needed to be right--I needed him to understand that the agent we asked to look at it didn't do their job. He really didn't care, and was still rude. So I was tired and I got on the plane and just lost it. And after a few minutes it hit--I didn't need to be right. He was going to be rude no matter who I was, and it was not about me. I knew I tried my best, and that was all that mattered. I am a huge people pleaser, and I was not about to please him, and he was not going to see my side of the story. BUT--none of it mattered. I will never see him again. I wasted precious time being sad about something that was irrelevant. How does that apply to weight loss--I'm not sure yet. I do know I am going to work really hard to not allow circumstances to dictate my eating/food choices. I don't need food to make me happy. Anyhow, not sure if this made sense, but it was quite the moment for me. 

I'll try to post a few pictures later today from our trip. We had a fabulous time. We took two 5+ mile runs. Mike is going to google later and try to calculate distances.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## NCRedding

I'm Jane, 48.  I work with my husband of 20 years, and have a daughter who is graduating high school in two weeks and heading to college in the fall.  I am starting a new phase in my life as she is my only child, so I am soon to be an empty-nester.  

I used to be skinny, but over the last 15-18 years, I've gained and kept weight on.  The last I weighed under 200 pounds was at my 6 weeks post-partum check-up (almost 18 years ago).  I tried the spring BL challenge but my head and heart just couldn't get into it.  I haven't found the key to motivate me to lose weight yet...I have interest for a while, then I do something to sabotage myself.  

Thanks to all of you who are taking the time to run this.  It is much appreciated.


----------



## jbm02

Worfiedoodles said:


> My name is Maria, and I'm been happily married for 17 years with a wonderful ds12. I am a runner, but don't let that fool you into thinking I am in shape!  I have about 40 lbs to lose, I'm going to try for 10 lbs this challenge. Theoretically I do WW online, in practice...well, if I was really doing it I would have gotten to my goal by now  I'll be having one of those birthdays during the challenge but not a milestone. I'm still in the early stages of "40 and holding".  I am trying to lose as much weight as I can this year, since I want to train for the WDW 2012 Full Marathon next year. Despite what Bob said on the BL, everyone I know agrees that marathon training and weight loss do not mix well. I have three WDW Half Marathons under my belt, and expect to do # 4 in January. I work full time, so most of my training takes place at 4:30 am. Now you know why I miss some workouts...
> 
> Maria



Maria, we are almost twins!! (well, except for the "I've completed 3 Halfs and am going to do a full marathon" part!!)
My name is Jude and I've recently accepted that yes, I am a runner!  I'm in good shape but, like Maria, don't let it fool you into thinking I am NOT overweight!  I'm short and every pound shows.   I really like to work out but I also love to graze.  Hence, the need to stop my hand from putting things into my mouth.  I go to a 5AM boot camp class 3x a week that I love.  And run at least 4x a week.  One of the trainers at the Y told me that for me, exercise is 20% of my success and diet will be 80% of any success I have.  So, while I have the exercise part down, I'm still struggling with the diet end of it.  I'm a work in progress.   
I'm a working mom with a terrific DH and have 2 incredible kids, DS15 (as of yesterday!) and DD10.  My DH has a severe weight problem as well as diabetes.  In the last 3 years he has quit smoking and drinking completely.  And he is now ready to tackle the weight.  At least, that's what he says right now and I am praying he will do it and that I can be enough support for him.  But he has anger issues about it (as in "why CAN'T I have that, etc etc - Pam described it perfectly in her post!) so if anyone has some great low cal recipes - particularly ones that don't take a ton of prep time since it seems we're always running - or motivational ideas, I'm open to anything you can suggest.   



tigger813 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I turn 40 on Friday, August 13 so my goal is a week before that. We are going to Disney to celebrate my 40th from Dec. 1-9. I can't wait!



Tracy, my birthday is July 13 so we are both birthday girls during this challenge!  But I'm - gasp, groan - 5 years older.... And we'll be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary next year on the Dream.



pjlla said:


> First of all... HUGE thanks to Lisa for her continued upkeep and support of these challenges!!  And thanks for being our starting coach for the summer!
> 
> As for myself.... I'll try to be brief...
> 
> I "re-started" this healthier lifestyle journey on January 2, 2008 (at 200 pounds even) in preparation for another trip to WDW.  I had lost some weight before our 2004 trip, but had put about half of it back on.  I didn't want to return to Disney fatter than I had been the last time.  I put my nose to the grindstone and managed to lose almost 40 pounds in 3 1/2 months.
> 
> The BIG change came, however, after that trip.  I STUCK WITH IT!  I didn't just throw in the towel or give up after returning from that trip.  I got RIGHT BACK ON PLAN the first morning we were home and I haven't looked back since!
> 
> I have since hit my original few goals of 145 and then 135 and am now aiming for what I think will be my final goal of 130 (although I am secretly hoping to maintain around 128).  I wish I could tell you exactly what "clicked" for me this time, but I'm not really sure myself.  I do know that I am CONSTANTLY reminding myself that this is NOT a diet, but it IS a LIFESTYLE CHANGE!!  I know that this healthier eating and exercise will need to be a habit for the rest of my life.  And I am truly embracing it. I am more and more interested in nutrition, health, etc.
> 
> I have just a hair over 2 pounds left to hit my goal, so hopefully I will be joining the maintainers group here in no time.  But I won't leave this challenge... I need you all to keep me on track and motivated.
> 
> Well... my "break" is over.  I have students coming in just a few minutes, so I'm going to run!  I can't wait to learn more about you newbies and maybe learn something new about you BL challenge veterans!..................P



Pam, You are such an inspiration!! This is my second BL challenge and I was able to lose about 13 pounds the first one, which was 50% of my goal.  My goal for this one is to lose the remaining 13 pounds.  I started out well...and then my discipline started to peter out.  Not that I didn't want it anymore, I just started falling back into bad habits.  I'm hoping that it "clicks" with me this time.  Any recommendations you have learned from your success is definitely appreciated!! 

I have a new notebook to throw in my purse so I can record what I eat, as well as any requirements for this challenge's COW.  
Deb, I remember the pictures you posted and while I'm not brave enough to try for a bathing suit yet, I am going to take one each month so that I can actually "see" my progress.  Is it just me, or does anyone else have a distorted sense of what they look like? Because I actually have no idea - and truly hate to be photographed because I feel so fat.

This was my lunch break so time to get back to work.  Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Here's a picture from the bridge at WL before we went to Narcoosee's for dinner for our anniversary. (I am shiny in all the pictures from all the sunscreen I gooped on!)

We had a great time! The second picture is at Whispering Canyon for breakfast. I had trouble getting enough protein, so I had scrambled eggs twice.






Oh--and we didn't just eat on this trip, I just liked these pictures!


----------



## maiziezoe

Graciesmom77 said:


> I wanted Ahley to win, the whole girl power thing, but was happy for all of them. I was AMAZED at Micheal. Its hard to believe it was the same man! I voted for Darius instead of Koli too.
> 
> I have been sick with some stomach bug all week. I have never had the flu this long, but I can't seem to shake it. DD2's birthday and my cousins wedding all this weekend, and nothing is ready. The house is a MESS! You would think with my sis living here (for free) for the last 8 months, knowing how sick I have been and all I have to do, that she would help, but nope. She makes more messes than the kids! So frustrating.
> 
> Sorry about the complaining. Its been a crap week and I am in a crap mood. I have to say though, coming on here and reading all the posts certainly does help me. I hope you all know how much you help me!



Feel better soon!!



Tinker'n'Fun said:


> I am going to first post and say that I will be joining in. At little late, but still just in time. I haven't read the thread yet, but I will go back tomorrow during the day and get a feel for what is required.
> 
> Here's a little information about me. My scale died and I need to get a new one this weekend. If I had to guess I am approximately 30#'s overweight. I can confirm this after I get the scale.
> 
> I am also disabled with a myriad of health problems. The one that will hinder me the most is a severe neck injury. Just got the release to start walking again. So the treadmill has been dusted off and is ready to go.
> 
> Okay, now I am off to actually read the thread and post a proper requirement as needed.
> 
> Last but not least, sorry but I can't put the contest thingy in my signature. I find that things like that are too much pressure on me. Oh, by the way, my name is Diane.



Welcome Diane and 



jennz said:


> Hello - I'm Jennifer...46 years old cancer-surviving sahm & wahm, married 19 years to a dh who works too much , 12 yo dd who is in competitive cheer  , and two dogs .
> 
> I have found I lose weight verrrrrry slowly so I'm setting my goal for this 8 weeks at 10 pounds, but secretly I hope to reach 25.    We are leaving for Scotland 7/25 and I would love to have more seat room!



 Jennz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dahly

QOTD

Hi All, I am a 39 year old wahm of 2 boys..my oldest just finished his freshman year of college at Florida State and lives in FL with his dad..the youngest is 12 and finishes 6th grade next week. DH and I have been married 14 years.


I have been overweight since the birth of second DS..never really took the time to get back to pre-pregnancy weight, and then added another 30+ pounds on top of that.  I have told myself in the past that I needed to fix me...but I never really had a plan or support system in place...somehow i thought if i just ate a salad at lunch it would be all okay.  Obviously not!

So, I am very happy to have found the WISH board and this challenge. I have been on the DIS boards since 2007 when I was planning our first Disney Cruise, but somehow, never noticed this great forum. Since last week, I have been reading the many threads, and saw how you guys share your good and bad days, and offer encouragement and ideas when someone needs a hand. This is a place I want to be a part of!

Sorry so long....but writing this down is a good first step for me...and having to  report my weight each week, even if is is voluntarily, makes me accountable for something, which is a step I haven't really taken in the past!

SO...my goal for this challenge is 17 pounds, although I think i can do better, I want to be reasonable, and not get mad at myself and lose my way if I slip up..my long term goal is 85 pounds gone. 

thanks for letting me share, and to be a part of this great group of people!

Dahly


----------



## lisah0711

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD-
> Hi my name is Lindsay I am 31, married and mother to two DS's 5 1/2 and 3.  My total goal is to loose 60lbs by the time I run my first half marathon which will be in 2/2011 at the disney princess! I have lost 10lbs already this past month. This challenge my goal is 20lbs.  I have had mild weight issues since graduating high school but the worst has come after having children.  I am done reproducing so I am ready to get this weight off and keep it off once and for all.  I am so glad to have this thread and all of you to support me.  It truly makes a huge difference.



  Hi Lindsay!  It is good to have others to share this journey!    There are several of us who are hoping to do the Princess 1/2 in 2011 so you are in good company.  



ibouncetoo said:


> My goal for the challenge is 20 pounds, an amount that once gone will make it much easier for me to start doing some walking, which will really aid in additional weight loss.  In the meantime, the swimming pool will be my source of exercise (and fun!), as it is the kindest exercise for these pesky joints.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all of you loosers!



 Hi Jackie!  We look forward to getting to know you, too.  



sherry said:


> QOTD Hi my name is Sherry, I am 52 and have 2 dd's. My oldest is married and my youngest is a science high school teacher.  I have had a home daycare business for 22 years, I love the little ones!  I have lost a lot of weight, put a little back on and want to stay where I was.  My goal is 25 pounds and regular exercise, even more important as I have been diagnosed with arthritis in my hip.



 Hi Sherry!  How fun to have the little ones around still -- I bet they say or do something cute or funny every single day!  



LMO429 said:


> I love love love to workout at home.  I literally have tried and probably own every workout dvd on the market.  My favorites are anything jillian michaels, turbojam and right now I am doing insanity workouts from beachbody.



 Hi Lauren!  Sounds like you will be a good source of info for us for tips for working out at home.  



pjlla said:


> I have just a hair over 2 pounds left to hit my goal, so hopefully I will be joining the maintainers group here in no time.  But I won't leave this challenge... I need you all to keep me on track and motivated.



 Hi Pamela!  Can't wait to celebrate your status as a maintainer with you soon!  



my3princes said:


> Hello   My name is Deb. I have 3 sons ages 14, 12 and 7.  I am a stay at home Mom that makes a little vacation money by bartending, waitress and substitute teacher.  I also run a Lacrosse program with 5 teams (boys and girls grades 2-8).  In my spare time I am very actively involved in end of year activities for my 8th grader with grad dance, class trip and graduation plans all forming.  I am married to my high school sweetheart and we'll be celebrating our 18th anniversary on our 3 1/2 week vacation this summer.  He is the most wonderful husband and the best Daddy ever.  Dh and I started our weight loss journey back in 2003 when our youngest son was a baby.  We started with Atkins and I lost 50 lbs and he lost 40 lbs in just 4 months.  The good news is that I've we've managed to keep it off, with the occasional ups and downs, but we're both really wanting to shed the last few pounds.  I seem to be stuck right around 143 lbs which is at the very top of the normal weight range for my height.  I would love to be able to maintain at 130 lbs, but I've never made it below 137 and I seem to always bounce back to 143.  So my goal for this challenge is to hit 135 lbs before our trip and to make that my new maintainance weight.  Once I conquer that I will consider trying for 130.



 Hi Deb!  Here's hoping that your weight loss ticker goes up as you vacation countdown ticker goes down!  



Connie96 said:


> My goals also include adding distance and speed to my current running skills. I achieved a new personal record  for the 5K back in April and I just registered for another 5K to be held June 5 and I will soon be registering for my first ever 10K to be held July 3. I hope to be ready for a half marathon by the end of this year, although I'm not sure the Princess Half will be an option for me but... ya never know.
> 
> Best of luck to all of my fellow losers!



 Hi Connie!  A half anywhere is an accomplishment and we'll keep our fingers crossed there is a Princess Half in your future!  



brinalyn530 said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Sabrina (Bree for short) and I am a single mom of one 9 yo DS. I work full time and my son plays sports pretty much all year except the summer (thank goodness) so we're constantly running around somewhere. I started my "journey" last spring, lost about 30 pounds but then gained 20 pounds back between December and the end of our Disney trip a few weeks ago. I fell off the exercise wagon and wasn't as careful about my eating as I should have been (darn holiday candy). I have about 55 pounds to get to my goal weight - I would really love starting our back to back Dream cruises next May at goal !



 Hi Bree!  Back to back cruises sound like a Dream!  

Had to cut my reply in half -- way too many smilies!


----------



## lisah0711

Greenfield1984 said:


> I am 25, married to my wonderful DH for 3 years and have a beautiful DD2.5.  We are working at adding to our family and have had some heartache over the past year, so I've decided to try and put that to the back of my mind and focus on becoming healthier and losing weight until I do get pregnant again.
> I've always been overweight, except for one brief time when I actually managed to get down to 130, but unfortunately that was not long lived as I let my old habits come back into my life.  My overall goal is to lose 60 pounds (though my DH thinks I was too skinny last time, so I guess my goal # may change if as I get closer he thinks I'm getting too small!).  My goal for this challenge is to lose 20 pounds, unless I get pregnant in which case it will be to keep up with my healthy eating and exercising habits while still eating enough for baby to grow. Good luck everyone!



 Hello!  A new baby is great motivation for a healthier lifestyle!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> My name is Maria, and I'm been happily married for 17 years with a wonderful ds12. I am a runner, but don't let that fool you into thinking I am in shape! I have about 40 lbs to lose, I'm going to try for 10 lbs this challenge. Theoretically I do WW online, in practice...well, if I was really doing it I would have gotten to my goal by now  I'll be having one of those birthdays during the challenge but not a milestone. I'm still in the early stages of "40 and holding".  I am trying to lose as much weight as I can this year, since I want to train for the WDW 2012 Full Marathon next year. Despite what Bob said on the BL, everyone I know agrees that marathon training and weight loss do not mix well. I have three WDW Half Marathons under my belt, and expect to do # 4 in January. I work full time, so most of my training takes place at 4:30 am. Now you know why I miss some workouts...



 Hi Maria!  All this time I've been chatting with you and I've only just now figured out we've been married the same number of years.  



jennz said:


> Hello - I'm Jennifer...46 years old cancer-surviving sahm & wahm, married 19 years to a dh who works too much , 12 yo dd who is in competitive cheer  , and two dogs.
> 
> I have found I lose weight verrrrrry slowly so I'm setting my goal for this 8 weeks at 10 pounds, *but secretly I hope to reach 25*.  We are leaving for Scotland 7/25 and I would love to have more seat room!



 Hi Jenn!  Oops!  Your secret is out!  



Littleprincess2010 said:


> Anyways, Im so looking forward to working with you guys. Everytime I read this thread it makes me smile to know that we all have so much support for eachother.



 Hi Littleprincess2010!  I love your ticker!  We all dream of Disney in smaller pants.   (except for our maintainers, of course).



uptown_girl44 said:


> QOTD-
> Hi!! I'm Vanessa! I'm 22 and two weeks ago I finished my third College Program at WDW and finally figured out my life plan for the near future. I'm planning on starting cosmetology school in Aug. The other thing I realized during my time at WDW was that I am ready to make a lifestyle change. My DBF and I have recently started talking about marriage so we'd both like to start healthier lifestyles before we start our lives together. So this is my first step. I'm looking to lose around 20 lbs during this challange and probably 28-30 lbs total.



 Hi Vanessa!  What did you do for the CP?



tigger813 said:


> My name is Tracey and I'm an almost 40 year old happily married mother of 2 beautiful girls and licensed massage therapist. This will be my 3rd challenge! I have lost over 45 pounds since December 2008. I enjoy Walk Away the Pounds and my elliptical. I also have a Wii and Wii Fit that I try and use at least once a week. My goal is to lose about 8-10 more pounds.



 Hi Tracey!  Another person we will be celebrating with as they change to maintainer during this challenge!  



wtpclc said:


> *I am tired of  looking at pix of myself like this.*   I need to ge tin gear and challenges and being accountable has always helped that.  I am happy to say that I have been paying more attention since signing up here, so it's workign already!!



 Hi Carrie!  I think there are a lot of us who know exactly what you mean.  



pinkle said:


> Hi!  My name is Tracey as well!  I am 41...did I just admit that!!!!  I want to lose around 10 lbs....I am currently 130 but my dream weight is around 117.....I have never been more thatn 29lbs from my goal but I haven't been my goal weight for many years.  I run when I can but I have had 2 knee surgeries so when it flares up I walk!  I am really hoping by joining up that I will be more accountable.   Two weeks from now I am having a minor foot surgery (tendon release...to fix a botched surgery) so I hop that I am not off my feet, sitting in front of the TV for too long.
> I am self-employed and work full time hours.  I have an amazing husband who is in amazing shape and two teenage sons (15 and 17),  Life is hectic!  Let's go Friday!



 Hi Tracey!  Hope that your foot recovers soon!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I posted a little on the old thread this morning, but I had an A-ha moment last night on the plane, and I'm going to try to share it. It's still floating around in my head, so it might not make sense, but I'll try. I have been re-reading the Four Agreements, and something sunk in this time. I am giving away my power and happiness, by allowing circumstances to upset me--and for me at least this leads to stress eating, comfort food, etc. When we were in the airport in Atlanta our tickets wouldn't scan when we boarded.  I told the gate agent we asked someone to look at them, because they did that in Orlando as well. Well, long story short he was not very nice at all, very rude actually. The problem was in my head I needed to be right--I needed him to understand that the agent we asked to look at it didn't do their job. He really didn't care, and was still rude. So I was tired and I got on the plane and just lost it. And after a few minutes it hit--I didn't need to be right. He was going to be rude no matter who I was, and it was not about me. I knew I tried my best, and that was all that mattered. I am a huge people pleaser, and I was not about to please him, and he was not going to see my side of the story. BUT--none of it mattered. I will never see him again. I wasted precious time being sad about something that was irrelevant. How does that apply to weight loss--I'm not sure yet. I do know I am going to work really hard to not allow circumstances to dictate my eating/food choices. I don't need food to make me happy. Anyhow, not sure if this made sense, but it was quite the moment for me.



 Hi Rose!  Welcome back.  I had to refer back to the thread while I was typing this long post and saw you pics -- you look marvelous!  



NCRedding said:


> I'm Jane, 48.  I work with my husband of 20 years, and have a daughter who is graduating high school in two weeks and heading to college in the fall.  I am starting a new phase in my life as she is my only child, so I am soon to be an empty-nester.
> 
> I used to be skinny, but over the last 15-18 years, I've gained and kept weight on.  The last I weighed under 200 pounds was at my 6 weeks post-partum check-up (almost 18 years ago).  I tried the spring BL challenge but my head and heart just couldn't get into it.  I haven't found the key to motivate me to lose weight yet...I have interest for a while, then I do something to sabotage myself.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who are taking the time to run this.  It is much appreciated.



 Hi Jane!  You have a whole new phase in your life starting I am sure that it is exciting and a bit scary!  

It is a lot of fun to hear everyone's stories and get to know you all!


----------



## hmonkeyruns

I'm Helen, I'm 39 (hitting the big 4-0 in October) and most of the time I'm happy with my weight even though I know I'm heavier than I probably should be.   Still, the 40th birthday is looming and I'd like to be a little thinner by then.

I'm an avid (slow) runner and I run half and full marathons on a regular basis but I've been resisting strength training for years even though I know I should be doing it.  Recently I've invested in some weights and some DVDs and I'm trying to work that into my regular routine.

I'm running my 18th marathon in mid-June and after that I'll move right into training for the next one (Marine Corps Marathon on Halloween) but this year I want to really work on being a better runner and doing more speed workouts for the fall race.

For this challenge I'm hoping to lose 10 pounds or so.  For me, I want to lose some weight but more I want to be more mindful about how I exercise instead of just thowing up "junk miles" outside.  I have a pretty healthy diet too but I fall into the trap of eating bad stuff because I run and eating empty calories so I want to try to cut that out as best I can.

I'm doing the Disney marathon in January too...I was thinking about signing up to do the Goofy Challenge for the 3rd time but opted for sleeping late on Saturday instead.


----------



## NCRedding

LMO429 said:


> I would say my biggest challenges is my all or nothing attitude and my weekend eating sabotaging all my good efforts i made during the week.



This is me exactly!  Now, how do we overcome this?


----------



## lisah0711

maiziezoe said:


> Feel better soon!!
> 
> Welcome Diane and
> 
> Jennz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



 Hi Ann!  Are you teasing us by not answering the QOTD?  Or you just don't feel like sharing today?!? 



Dahly said:


> I have been overweight since the birth of second DS..never really took the time to get back to pre-pregnancy weight, and then added another 30+ pounds on top of that.  I have told myself in the past that I needed to fix me...but I never really had a plan or support system in place...somehow i thought if i just ate a salad at lunch it would be all okay.  Obviously not!
> 
> So, I am very happy to have found the WISH board and this challenge. I have been on the DIS boards since 2007 when I was planning our first Disney Cruise, but somehow, never noticed this great forum. Since last week, I have been reading the many threads, and saw how you guys share your good and bad days, and offer encouragement and ideas when someone needs a hand. This is a place I want to be a part of!
> 
> *Sorry so long....but writing this down is a good first step for me*...and having to  report my weight each week, even if is is voluntarily, makes me accountable for something, which is a step I haven't really taken in the past!
> 
> SO...my goal for this challenge is 17 pounds, although I think i can do better, I want to be reasonable, and not get mad at myself and lose my way if I slip up..my long term goal is 85 pounds gone.
> 
> thanks for letting me share, and to be a part of this great group of people!
> 
> Dahly



 Hi Dahly!  Don't worry about sharing stuff on this thread -- we share everything!  I love the tortoise in your avatar -- is it your pet?


----------



## N&B'smom

Tomorrow is the big day!!  SO excited!!!


----------



## JOANNEL

lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome to our Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010!*
> 
> 
> *Thursday QOTD:  Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge*.
> 
> I
> Let's get this party started!



Hi, I am Joanne. I will hit the big 52 next month. I have been overweight my whole life. I lost 60 lbs two years ago and have gained it all back.

I would like to lose 20lbs by the end of this challenge. 

I have lost my job as of tomorrow and my boys 21 & 24 have both left this week. So it's been a rought month. I hope this gets me motivated and off the couch.

I went to the sculpt class this morning and have signed up for a 5 k walk for memorial day!! Now if I could just stop snacking!!!

Good luck every one!!


----------



## JOANNEL

LMO429 said:


> .
> 
> I would say my biggest challenges is my all or nothing attitude and my weekend eating sabotaging all my good efforts i made during the week.



Me too, I am hoping the nice weather will keep me on the beach and out of the kitchen!!


----------



## Graciesmom77

Hi, I am Michelle and I am 31 years old. I am a sahm of 3 girls, Grace almost 9, Emmalee who is turning 7 next week, and my baby Madison who just turned 1.  We would love to have added a prince to our family, but God thought it would be funny to see me suffer through 3 girls pmsing! They are a handful, but they are my life! I have been overweight my entire life and have no idea what its like not to be fat. Since my highest weight ever, I have lost 39 pounds, but I still have over 100 to lose. This forum has helped me immensly and I have come to rely on all of you very much. My husband and I are going on a vacation without the kids in a few weeks and I would like to meet my goal of 30 pounds since I started the last challenge ( about 2 montsh ago). I am only 7 pounds away and I will be so happy and proud if I make it. I have never set a weight goal that I have ever reached. I always give up, but feel like this time is it! I can do it.

My dh works out of town and has been gone about a year now, and he will be coming home for the whole summer. SOOOO excited! We are going to make a gym in our basement and work out together. I have a hard time finding time to work out with having to take care of the house and bills and 3 monsters all by myself, but I have been really trying to make more time for myself. I want my girls to see me as a strong, smart, healthy role model, so they can grow up and be the same!

My goal for this summer chalenge will depend on what I weigh this friday, but I would love to make it an even 50 pound loss since I started the Wish, so I would have to lose probably 23 pounds or so. Big goal, but exciting.

Its so cool to meet everyone and can't wait to get to know you all better. For all you newbies, this place rocks and you are going to be so glad you joined!!!


----------



## N&B'smom

lisah0711 said:


> *Welcome to our Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010!*
> 
> *Thursday QOTD:  Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge*.



I'm so excited about doing this although I do not look forward to weighing myself tomorrow.  Anyway..

I'm 37, married and have two children DS11 (turned 11 today) and DD6.  I feel like I'm never home because of their crazy schedules which of course has helped with my weight issues.  I'm barely home to cook it seems!!   I love to travel, read, bake, etc.

3 years ago I was diagnosed with cancer, had to have a radical hysterectomy and have been cancer-free since then.

My goal is to lose 25lbs.  Once I put my mind to something I'm good but sometimes I lack the motivation to get started.  I'm SOOOO ready!    I'm at the highest weight I have ever been other than when I was pregnant.  I find that I dwell on it ALL the time, it consumes my thoughts.  I'm just always aware of the fact that I weigh a lot more than I should.  I have really low self esteem right now and I just don't feel like ME.  I don't like feeling embarrassed about how I look.  I'm very short so even 5lbs is noticeable.  

This is exactly what I need, something and someone to keep me accountable!


----------



## Rose&Mike

NCRedding said:


> I'm Jane, 48.  I work with my husband of 20 years, and have a daughter who is graduating high school in two weeks and heading to college in the fall.  I am starting a new phase in my life as she is my only child, so I am soon to be an empty-nester.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you who are taking the time to run this.  It is much appreciated.



There are a couple of us with college kids. My DS (only child) will be a sophomore. He's 500 miles away and I see him about every 6 weeks. He is staying in his college town this summer to work on a political campaign. I adore him, and we are very close--though too much a like sometimes so we butt heads occasionally. It's a BIG transition, but you've come to the right place for hugs and support. I love my son, but have really discovered over the past 9 months that I love being with my husband. We are really starting to enjoy our empty nest! Hang in there! 

I did almost all the laundry, but there is still stuff from our trip spread out everywhere. I don't even know where it all came from because we carried on our luggage, so it shouldn't be this much. I forgot to mention, WL gave us chocolate--two chocolate canoes and some other chocolate and we brought it all back with us! The canoes, got crushed so that's a bummer. We did eat some of the little chocolate pieces from the turn-down service. I was so proud for not digging into all that chocolate! I did 65min on the elliptical today. Tomorrow is strength class. I did strength class last week before we flew out and that was not so smart. My muscles were really cramping up on the plane. Looking forward to class tomorrow and some more elliptical. Saturday is our long run--I think we're going for 6 miles.

Have a great evening! We have baseball tonight, and I'm still debating whether I'm going to have a beer. We are eating at home, so that's good!


----------



## maiziezoe

Hola peeps!!  

Lisa - thank you, thank you, thank you for starting this again. 

*Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge.
*

I'm Ann and I am 42 years young (Oprah told me to say that... well, she didn't tell me per se, she told America... and other countries I'm only doing what Oprah says). I am married for the second time and I have 4 kids (almost 22, 13, 5 and 3) and a stepdaughter who we see on the weekends (sometimes). I was diagnosed with Lupus in 2000. 

I was thin my entire life (ran, took dance for years and years and years, etc.) until I got pregnant in 2004. Between April 2004, when I found out I was pregnant with my son, and February 2007 when I had my daughter, I had two babies and 4 miscarriages. I was on bed-rest for almost 3 straight years and I ate for two, sometimes three. I gained a LOT of weight. After my daughter was born, I nursed for 14 months and gained even more weight. My weight never bothered me because my husband still thought I was sexy and my kids didn't care what I weighed.

Fast forward to Christmas day 2009... just 5 short months ago. I saw a picture of myself and was quite surprised at how heavy I was.  That was the day I decided to change. Since that day I have lost 47.1 pounds. 

I came in second place in the Biggest Loser 9 Challenge (where is that tag fairy??? ) with a loss of 41.7 pounds. I run 5k (or more) 6/7 times a week and I watch everything I eat. My new lifestyle has had it's benefits for my hubby too... he's lost 43 pounds since January. And he doesn't exercise! 

My goal for this challenge is going to be 25 pounds. When I hit that goal, I will only be 8 pounds away from my final goal of 80 pounds lost.


----------



## happysmyly

Greetings Losers and Maintainers!
I'm Liz - 46, married with no kidlets (sometimes things just don't work the way they're supposed to).  I work at home--training medical office software.  I live in the middle of nowhere on 10 acres of sagebrush.  DH teaches Jr High.
This is my 2nd BL challenge--last time I lost 38.5 lbs--gained a bit of that back this week as it's been an icky stress week--DH didn't get the jobs so we are going to be staying here, he's decided to stay in this 'challenging' place until he retires--so he's 'needed' lots of 'comfort' food this week--he's heavier than me so we're both planning to work this week to lose 
I have just a little less than 100 total to lose still... so I'm planning to be part of the next several challenges   This challenge my goal is 25 lbs - totally doable for me with so much still to lose 

Welcome to all of you who are new to the challenges--this is THE best group of people you'll 'meet' online   no flaming words here - it's a great place to come hang out for a bit...  It took me a while til I was 'brave' enough to stop lurking and answer questions--and I hope you will all just jump right in and become a part of it all--sharing your good times, great ideas and harder times as well--we're here!!

Looking forward to this being a losing summer for most of us--and maintaining for a few--and hopefully not too many will see gains overall.  Thanks for being a part of this--you're the best!!!

 Liz

Shelby--I have to say - I LOVE the quote in your siggie--it's one of my all time favorite lines ever!


----------



## maiziezoe

lisah0711 said:


> Hi Ann!  Are you teasing us by not answering the QOTD?  Or you just don't feel like sharing today?!?



I'm here my pretty!!  Just moving slow today!! 

Oh my goodness... I just noticed my kids are playing swords with FORKS! Momma better leave the computer now.


----------



## Dahly

:wave2: Hi Dahly!  Don't worry about sharing stuff on this thread -- we share [U said:
			
		

> everything[/U]!  I love the tortoise in your avatar -- is it your pet?



My son wishes it was his! It is actually a Galapagos Tortoise (probably around 500 lbs!) ...we did an Adventures by Disney trip last July and got thisclose to the tortoises..DS12 was in HEAVEN..he wants to be a be a herpetologist...we have one small tortoise and one water turtle at home now. 

Speaking of Adventures by Disney...my 'BIG' reward for myself is the Italy trip next year for our 15th anniversary, but I am not willing to do it at the weight I am at now..as much as I loved our trip last year, I missed out on a few things because I just simply couldn't walk as far as the group was going to....so this challenge is coming at a great time!  I want to be able to walk all over Rome and Florence without having to stop and take too many rest breaks. 

Dahly


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Great job for all of you that lost so much weight and are making such great life changes.  All your stories are so inspiring to read.

N&B's mom- I so can relate to your story.  I never was really overweight until after children.  Since then its been so crazy with working and keeping up with them that we have gotten to be fast food junkies.  I really could not believe some of the pictures of me.  Even now when I picture myself in my mind I am thin and "young looking"  I often have said I am a me stuck in someone elses body.  I have had a hard time being motivated to finally get all the weight off.  This time I feel like I am ready.  I am hoping it boosts my self esteem again and makes me feel like the person I really am.


----------



## jennz

Rose&Mike said:


> Here's a picture from the bridge at WL before we went to Narcoosee's for dinner for our anniversary. (I am shiny in all the pictures from all the sunscreen I gooped on!)
> 
> We had a great time! The second picture is at Whispering Canyon for breakfast. I had trouble getting enough protein, so I had scrambled eggs twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh--and we didn't just eat on this trip, I just liked these pictures!



I love these pics - you both look so happy!!!  And skinny!



maiziezoe said:


> Jennz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



 maiziezoe  back at ya my friend!!



Dahly said:


> My son wishes it was his! It is actually a Galapagos Tortoise (probably around 500 lbs!) ...we did an Adventures by Disney trip last July and got thisclose to the tortoises..DS12 was in HEAVEN..he wants to be a be a herpetologist...we have one small tortoise and one water turtle at home now.
> 
> Speaking of Adventures by Disney...my 'BIG' reward for myself is the Italy trip next year for our 15th anniversary, but I am not willing to do it at the weight I am at now..as much as I loved our trip last year, I missed out on a few things because I just simply couldn't walk as far as the group was going to....so this challenge is coming at a great time!  I want to be able to walk all over Rome and Florence without having to stop and take too many rest breaks.
> 
> Dahly



Oooh what an awesome reward!!!  That will be fabulous!!

Such a great day - dd has some friends over and they're slip and sliding and dancing out back...they put a smile on my face,what great friends she has!  I don't think they've stopped in the past 4 hours  that's why they eat doritos and I don't!


----------



## uptown_girl44

lisah0711 said:
			
		

> Hi Vanessa!  What did you do for the CP?
> 
> 
> 
> This past semester I worked at the auto plaza at MK. I was the one that everyone had to stop everyone and either make you pay for parking or show me your annual pass or resort paper if you didn't have to pay. Fall semester I had probably the most magical job at WDW. I was a Fairy Godmother In Training at the BBB at DTD. I loved it!! My very first CP was in Fall 2007. I worked at the World of Disney, which was definatly the most interesting of my cp's.
> 
> I tried to get the quote thing to work, but I can't get it to...
Click to expand...


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey everyone! I'm Taryn (Karen with a T), 34, married for 13.5 years.  We have 2 DD's.  Oldest is 10, a competitive gymnast (STATE BEAM CHAMP!), and we had to have fertility drugs to get her.  Youngest is the SURPRISE we were told we'd never have, 3.5, a certified goofball.  She keeps us, and herself, in stitches (literally, she's a clutz).  Been on Dis for a year and half, went to WDW last year for our "once in a lifetime with kids trip", came home, bought DVC, and will be back in 23 DAYS!!!  I'm a Kindergarten teacher, working on my master's degree, drive oldest to gym 3 days a week, 45 minutes each way.  I am very close to my parents, and lost my Daddy in September.  I mention that, because it comes up often in my posts.  I am the quintessential Daddy's girl, and some days are soooo hard.

As for this journey, I have always been "chunky".  I lost weight after DD1, then gained it back.  Did Atkins and lost 60 lbs, gained back 40 in the time since, with help from DD2.  I decided after a dr's trip on Jan. 18th that I was NOT going to do this anymore.  Started Couch to 5K, became a runner.  (Aren't you proud I said that?) I now run 5K distance 3 times a week, sometimes with a 5 miler thrown in.  I do Jillian's no more trouble zones for strength 3 days a week.

Since that fateful dr. visit, I've LOST 50 POUNDS!!!!!!!!!  I now weigh less than I did when I graduated high school.  Sadly enough, I have about 20 more to go. OR somewhere abouts.  I'll know it when I see it!  I am only setting my goal as 10 for this challenge, because we are doing Deluxe dining on our trip, so I will probably gain 10 that week, and it will really be 20!

Looking forward to meeting new friends, and hanging out with some of the greatest people ever I met doing the last challenge.  Seriously. I love you guys! 

Oh yeah, I tend to write books instead of posts.


----------



## tigger813

SO glad to see so many familiar faces from the last challenge and just as excited to see all the new people joining us!

This is truly a great group of people with a lot to share. Remember that you are not on this journey alone, we are all here with you to support you and lend our 2 cents! I couldn't have gotten this far without all of these wonderful people! I started the journey on my own and lost 20 before finding this group. I have now lost over 45 so you can see how valuable this group can be! I post several times a day and share both my good days and my bad!

For those new to the challenge, I am known as the Energizer Bunny as once I get going I don't stop! I have taken this past week slowly to regain my strength and energy for this new challenge. 

I will start this challenge tomorrow with a 2-3 mile walk with my neighbor who also loves Disney! 

Well, it's almost time to get ready for DD1s 4th grade concert. She's really excited about it and has practicing her song a lot lately.

Have a good night. I'll probably hop back on later, if not, I'll be back in the morning!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Thanks Lisa for being our organizer and our first coach of the summer challenge! 
Time for me to jump in and answer the QOTD:
I'm Shannon, happily married (next month will be the 20th anniversary of our first kiss) with 2 DD's (8 and 5).  I work full time in an industrial plant as the lab supervisor.  I enjoy my paycheque, but really would like to switch to something in a cleaner atmosphere.
I a happy western Canadian, and love to vacation!  DH & I have done road trips to WDW and DL without kids, and to DL with kids.  So far we've done a 4night and 15night Disney Cruises, and in the planning stages for cruising again next year when the ship comes to our home province!
I started my weight loss journey in Jan 2009 with BL6 here on the Dis.  The first 20lbs were easy, and fell off in 5 months.  The next 9 months the scale didn't really move, but the inches did, and in the last few months nothing has moved.
This week I gave myself a stern talking too, and finally realized that I have to deal with all of life's stress and the big picture, and be happier, and then the weight will start moving again.
So I'm sticking to a new plan to release stress, and am feeling very positive.  Its funny but I'm going back to all the things I started doing to handle stress back when I was 12.

I'm also the *WeightKeeper*!  This is my 4th time as Weightkeeper, and its been fun to be a participant in everybody's journeys 
On an official note:
If you have any question about the numbers please ask.  If there's something you'd like to see in the weekly reports, just ask.  (I never promise to deliver, but I promise to consider!)
*Starting weights are due tomorrow*, and there will be some kind of starting report coming out next Tuesday.
I often don't get to things until the evening after the kids are in bed, so its often late Tuesday before results are posted.

I spent an hour and a half sewing Brownie badges on last night, and got some laundry done and its worth it to see my DD8yo's happy face looking at her Brownie uniform ready for the Advancement ceremony tonight.  DD is very excited that my mom has decided to drive down (120km/65miles) to see it.


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! There are lots of familiar WISHers here and some of you might know me from my long-running WISH journal.  I am 46 and have been married for more than 25 years. DD almost 22 attends college about 30 minutes away and visits home often. DSalmost 17 is a junior in high school.  DH is a fantastic guy who loves me just the way I am but is always supportive and proud of my 'working hard to get and stay healthy' efforts.

 I lost 70 pounds starting a little over 5 years ago after a 4th heart surgery gave me a new lease on life.  I joined the WISH Disney running team and have completed 2 full marathons and 4 half marathons.  Last July I hurt my knee during a 2 hour training run/walk and have been struggling mightily with weight gain since then.  I had plenty still to lose before the injury, but at least my 5-7x/week workouts helped compensate for my bad eating habits.  Unfortunately, in the past 10 months I've gained back more than 20 of those 70 pounds I'd lost.   I had pretty serious knee surgery this past Monday and am looking forward to healing and getting back into a workout routine. Right now, I'm stuck in bed or a wheelchair with no weightbearing for a couple weeks and then only with crutches for a while. In the interim, I am working on re-learning all of the good eating habits that helped me lose all that weight and keep most of it off.

Looking forward to sharing the journey with all of you!  If there's anything I've learned on my journey, it's that WISHers are among the kindest, most supportive and non-judgmental people in the world.


----------



## jenanderson

Hello Everyone!  I love seeing so many of my old friends here and I am totally looking forward to getting to know all the new people as well.  

*Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge.*

Hi!  My name is Jen and I am so excited for this new challenge to begin.  I am currently a 4th grade teacher but will be unemployed in 2 weeks so this is a bit stressful for me.  I have been married to my very supportive DH (who is also a teacher) and we have 2 kids...DD who is 14 and DS who is 10.  In the summer, we work but also try to get to our lake place as much as possible (no internet there so expect me to "disappear" for most weekends).  

I have been on the DIS for many years but just started on the WISH in January.  I joined the BL9 feeling totally horrible about myself.  I was not sure how I had gotten to the point where I was but was determined to try and do something about the situation.  I was inspired by Jude (jbm02) as she asked me to run the Princess with her and told me about the challenge.  Here I was...totally out of shape, not a runner and way over weight but she still asked me to run with her.  Whether she recognizes it or not, Jude made me feel like maybe I could do it.  I started with diet and took every bit of advice I could get from people on the BL9 thread.  I started the C25K program - fought and cried my way through the start of the program.  Fast forward to the end of the challenge (believe me, the whole middle was filled with ups and downs, personal battles with myself, etc)...wow, life has changed!  Here are some of the highlights:

1.  I lost 35.5 pounds and came in 3rd for BL9!
2.  I AM A RUNNER!  I am running my 1st 1/2 marathon on June 6th.  
3.  I went from a size 14 (maybe really a 16) to a size 8.
4.  My blood sugars are back to normal range (I have been borderline diabetic for ages).
5.  I like what I see when look in the mirror and feel so much more confident.

My goals for this challenge...I am not totally sure.  I am thinking 15 more pounds but am not sure.  It is difficult because I am at a point where the pounds are leaving so slowly and I might not make it.  I am still struggling to learn how to balance my total starvation after long runs with the reality of dieting!  

Alright, I have written a book and you now know more then you probably wanted to about me!    One last thing...I am running the COW for this challenge.  I felt that after all I had gotten out of the challenges that I needed to give back.  I will be posting the information for the COW in a few minutes!

Live happy and healthy everyone!
Jen


----------



## N&B'smom

Liz -  I'm glad you like the quote....it is my favorite and oh so true! 

mommyof2Pirates - That's exactly how I feel, like I'm trapped inside someone else's body.    Not for long!  This will be so much better since we have one another to help us along!!!


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)! *

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

It is summertime and that means it might be time to mix it up a bit with our Challenge of the Week (COW)!   Here is how our new COW will work.

*PART ONE:  *The first part of the COW will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit.  Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.

*NEW and EXCITING:  *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes!  I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:  *The second part of the COW will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread.  Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*COW 1*

*PART ONE*
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water
XX eating 2 veggies

This challenge runs from Friday May 28, 2010 to Thursday June 3, 2010. On Friday June 4, 2010 pm me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*PART TWO*
To help establish the habit of drinking your 6-8 oz of water each day, your challenge for this week is to find a cup, glass, mug, bottle…whatever….that will inspired you and make you feel happy each day!  No need to send me a PM of what you found.  Instead, post at any time this week about what is inspiring you to drink your water!  Can't wait to hear about all the fun cups, mugs, bottles, etc!

Here's to a happy and healthy week!
Jen


----------



## tigger813

Well, Jen, you've inspired me to do the COW again! Prizes! WOOHOO! I already have the cup! The water thing will easily work for me. The veggies are a little more difficult for me as I can't seem to keep them fresh enough in my house. 

OK, now to drink some of that water to get me going. 

We had a frozen pizza for supper and now I'm EXTREMELY thirsty. I already broke my no alcohol during the week rule and had a Watermelon Smirnoff Ice!  Now, I will return to the BLESSED WATER!

Thanks for doing the COW!


----------



## jenanderson

tigger813 said:


> Well, Jen, you've inspired me to do the COW again! Prizes! WOOHOO! I already have the cup! The water thing will easily work for me. The veggies are a little more difficult for me as I can't seem to keep them fresh enough in my house.
> 
> OK, now to drink some of that water to get me going.
> 
> We had a frozen pizza for supper and now I'm EXTREMELY thirsty. I already broke my no alcohol during the week rule and had a Watermelon Smirnoff Ice!  Now, I will return to the BLESSED WATER!
> 
> Thanks for doing the COW!



I am glad you are inspired!  A little bribery always works wonders!    Wait until you see the prizes...you will want to win!!!!

I am excited to do the COW and hope we all build great habits as well as have fun.


----------



## pinkle

maiziezoe said:


> Hola peeps!!
> 
> Lisa - thank you, thank you, thank you for starting this again.
> 
> *Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge.
> *
> 
> I'm Ann and I am 42 years young (Oprah told me to say that... well, she didn't tell me per se, she told America... and other countries I'm only doing what Oprah says). I am married for the second time and I have 4 kids (almost 22, 13, 5 and 3) and a stepdaughter who we see on the weekends (sometimes). I was diagnosed with Lupus in 2000.
> 
> I was thin my entire life (ran, took dance for years and years and years, etc.) until I got pregnant in 2004. Between April 2004, when I found out I was pregnant with my son, and February 2007 when I had my daughter, I had two babies and 4 miscarriages. I was on bed-rest for almost 3 straight years and I ate for two, sometimes three. I gained a LOT of weight. After my daughter was born, I nursed for 14 months and gained even more weight. My weight never bothered me because my husband still thought I was sexy and my kids didn't care what I weighed.
> 
> Fast forward to Christmas day 2009... just 5 short months ago. I saw a picture of myself and was quite surprised at how heavy I was.  That was the day I decided to change. Since that day I have lost 47.1 pounds.
> 
> I came in second place in the Biggest Loser 9 Challenge (where is that tag fairy??? ) with a loss of 41.7 pounds. I run 5k (or more) 6/7 times a week and I watch everything I eat. My new lifestyle has had it's benefits for my hubby too... he's lost 43 pounds since January. And he doesn't exercise!
> 
> My goal for this challenge is going to be 25 pounds. When I hit that goal, I will only be 8 pounds away from my final goal of 80 pounds lost.



Can you give me a break down on what you eat,,,I eat lots of veggies a bit of fruit and 1/2C oatmeal every day...some chicken, nuts and beans....it doesn't seem to be doing the trick.  Maybe I'm missing something??


----------



## mikamah

Hello everyone!!  I'm so excited to start this challenge tomorrow, and I am going to lose weight this time!!!  It's great to meet all our newcomers to this challenge, and to see so many old friends here.  Thank you so much, Lisa, for keeping these challenge organized and running so well. 

I'm Kathy, 46yo single mom to an awesome 8yo boy, and have done many biggest loser challenges.  My weight has been up and down over the past 5 years, as high as 229, as low as 183, and I'm at 212ish right now.  I'll weigh officially tomorrow.  I started the c25k in february and ran 2.5 miles once, and my hip really paid for it, so I'm walk/running instead, and am planning on doing the disney princess in 2011 with Lisa!!  I lost my mom last june, and it's been an emotional year, but after gaining 15 pounds over last summer, I've been up and down a little, but pretty much have maintained since sept.  My goal for this summer challenge is to lose the 15 pounds I gained last year, and to get back to One-derland for good this time.  I know the next month will be hard, but I'm focusing on exercising at least 5 days a week, and I am determined not to eat my way through my emotional days.   I've booked a surprise disney trip for my son for aug 30th, and I want to wear the capris that I wore last spring.  It's great to be here, and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.  





keenercam said:


> If there's anything I've learned on my journey, it's that WISHers are among the kindest, most supportive and non-judgmental people in the world.


This is absolutely true!  I have never seen a thread on wish where everyone was not helpful and supportive.  I am so lucky to have found wish.  Cam, i remember you from some challenges a few years ago, maybe the monthly weight loss challenges or ww weighin.  Good to see you again.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Oh--and we didn't just eat on this trip, I just liked these pictures!


Love the pics, rose.  You look wonderful and so happy.  Thanks for sharing.  



Rose&Mike said:


> This is a great place to post when you are having sad days, rather than comfort eat.


I completely agree with this too, and know that so many times I have come here to post and gotten some much needed hugs and support, and I know that is how I have maintained my weight since september.  

Thanks Shannon for weightkeeping again, and Jen for the cow.  How exciting to have prizes!!  Gotta go find a new mug!!  

We all are going to rock this challenge!!!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Hi all

Jumping in here b4 I get to bed.   

I'm Maureen and I'm 37yo.  Married but no kids to our great dissapointment. But life goes on. I work at Target though I hope to find something new b4 Christmas shopping season starts.   I participated in the last challenge and didn't really set a goal for myself.  This time I'm setting goal for 20lbs lost in this BL.  By then i will be most of the way to the 40 I started losing in Jan.  After i reach the 40 I'll see if i want to lose anymore.  

Weighing in tomorrow b4 work.  Its been a wild and stressful week here and I hope a trip up to my parents for the weekend will be the break i need.  I don't really check in up there but I will be back on Monday and I hop to keep up.

Hope everybody has a great weekend.


----------



## A.Mickey

I hope it is not too late!  I would like to join, I just started the South Beach Diet on Monday and need/want to lose 80 lbs!  Hi Ann!


----------



## N&B'smom

See you all in the morning when we're PM'ing our start weight.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Well, I now have a very good reason for losing weight. Aaron proposed tonight! His roommate took pictures afterwards, and I won't even post them because I don't like how I look. I'm sure most of it was the angle and the fact that I just got off of steroids for bronchitis which tends to make you look bloated, but I don't want to have that problem with my wedding pictures.

I'm glad we're starting fresh because I am sure I am up this week. Like others, I have not had great eating with all the end of the year nonsense at school, and with being sick have not worked out. But I'm going to get on it and be a hot bride!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

QOTD: My goal is to lose half the weight I need to before the next challenge. Behaviorally, I want to start bringing my own food to Worlds of Fun 5/6 of my working days. There is zero healthy food in our cafeteria and that really sabotages me. I also am completely quitting soda. I have diabetes so I should not drink it, but it is my weakness. I've gotten a lot better about drinking tea and have learned that I feel crappy when I drink soda. I've almost completely cut it out, but starting today no more at all. And this includes when I'm in the park (they don't have iced tea at work so I tend to get soda in the caf.) My goal is that by the time we're ready for season 12, I will be on the maintainers' team!


----------



## lisah0711

jbm02 said:


> Tracy, my birthday is July 13 so we are both birthday girls during this challenge!  But I'm - gasp, groan - 5 years older.... And we'll be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary next year on the Dream.



 Hi Jude!  You snuck in a post while I was typing so I missed you last go round.  

  for worrying about your DH and his weight.  My DH has the same problem.  I don't nag or anything because I would not appreciate it if anyone had done that to me before I seriously got going on my journey, but it is hard sometimes.   

*We seem to have a lot of birthdays during this challenge.  If you are celebrating a birthday during this challenge please let me know and I will put the date by your name so we can remember to help you celebrate!  *



hmonkeyruns said:


> I'm Helen, I'm 39 (hitting the big 4-0 in October) and most of the time I'm happy with my weight even though I know I'm heavier than I probably should be.   Still, the 40th birthday is looming and I'd like to be a little thinner by then.
> 
> I'm an avid (slow) runner and I run half and full marathons on a regular basis but I've been resisting strength training for years even though I know I should be doing it.  Recently I've invested in some weights and some DVDs and I'm trying to work that into my regular routine.
> 
> I'm running my 18th marathon in mid-June and after that I'll move right into training for the next one (Marine Corps Marathon on Halloween) but this year I want to really work on being a better runner and doing more speed workouts for the fall race.
> 
> For this challenge I'm hoping to lose 10 pounds or so.  For me, I want to lose some weight but more I want to be more mindful about how I exercise instead of just thowing up "junk miles" outside.  I have a pretty healthy diet too but I fall into the trap of eating bad stuff because I run and eating empty calories so I want to try to cut that out as best I can.
> 
> I'm doing the Disney marathon in January too...I was thinking about signing up to do the Goofy Challenge for the 3rd time but opted for sleeping late on Saturday instead.



 Hi Helen!  Wow!  18 marathons - that is an accomplishment!  



JOANNEL said:


> Hi, I am Joanne. I will hit the big 52 next month. I have been overweight my whole life. I lost 60 lbs two years ago and have gained it all back.
> 
> I would like to lose 20lbs by the end of this challenge.
> 
> I have lost my job as of tomorrow and my boys 21 & 24 have both left this week. So it's been a rought month. I hope this gets me motivated and off the couch.
> 
> I went to the sculpt class this morning and have signed up for a 5 k walk for memorial day!! Now if I could just stop snacking!!!
> 
> Good luck every one!!



 Hi Joanne!  Sorry for the rough month.    Good luck on your 5K this week-end.  



Graciesmom77 said:


> Hi, I am Michelle and I am 31 years old. I am a sahm of 3 girls, Grace almost 9, Emmalee who is turning 7 next week, and my baby Madison who just turned 1.  We would love to have added a prince to our family, but God thought it would be funny to see me suffer through 3 girls pmsing! They are a handful, but they are my life! I have been overweight my entire life and have no idea what its like not to be fat. Since my highest weight ever, I have lost 39 pounds, but I still have over 100 to lose. This forum has helped me immensly and I have come to rely on all of you very much. My husband and I are going on a vacation without the kids in a few weeks and I would like to meet my goal of 30 pounds since I started the last challenge ( about 2 montsh ago). I am only 7 pounds away and I will be so happy and proud if I make it. I have never set a weight goal that I have ever reached. I always give up, but feel like this time is it! I can do it.



 Hi Michele!  You are right -- this time is it and you are doing it!  



N&B'smom said:


> I'm so excited about doing this although I do not look forward to weighing myself tomorrow.  Anyway..
> 
> I'm 37, married and have two children DS11 (turned 11 today) and DD6.  I feel like I'm never home because of their crazy schedules which of course has helped with my weight issues.  I'm barely home to cook it seems!!   I love to travel, read, bake, etc.
> 
> 3 years ago I was diagnosed with cancer, had to have a radical hysterectomy and have been cancer-free since then.
> 
> My goal is to lose 25lbs.  Once I put my mind to something I'm good but sometimes I lack the motivation to get started.  I'm SOOOO ready!
> 
> This is exactly what I need, something and someone to keep me accountable!



  N&Bsmom!  Congratulations on being cancer free for three years.    No matter what that number is on the scale it sounds like you are ready to take it on!  



maiziezoe said:


> I came in second place in the Biggest Loser 9 Challenge (*where is that tag fairy??? *) with a loss of 41.7 pounds. I run 5k (or more) 6/7 times a week and I watch everything I eat. My new lifestyle has had it's benefits for my hubby too... he's lost 43 pounds since January. And he doesn't exercise!
> 
> My goal for this challenge is going to be 25 pounds. When I hit that goal, I will only be 8 pounds away from my final goal of 80 pounds lost.



 Hola, Ann!  The tag fairy does make visits to the WISH boards as one of my tags proves but I don't think it is as frequent as it once was when all the BL folks got tags for their various teams.  Who is a long time BL participant who knows that story?  

I have to break up my replies by pages as we all apparently use too many smilies and you can't have more than 25 in a post! Does anyone else get to where they wish that they could use these things in their regular life?  I would really like to write a lawyer letter with a  or a  to get my point across!


----------



## lisah0711

happysmyly said:


> Greetings Losers and Maintainers!
> I'm Liz - 46, married with no kidlets (sometimes things just don't work the way they're supposed to).  I work at home--training medical office software.  I live in the middle of nowhere on 10 acres of sagebrush.  DH teaches Jr High.
> This is my 2nd BL challenge--last time I lost 38.5 lbs--gained a bit of that back this week as it's been an icky stress week--DH didn't get the jobs so we are going to be staying here, he's decided to stay in this 'challenging' place until he retires--so he's 'needed' lots of 'comfort' food this week--he's heavier than me so we're both planning to work this week to lose.  I have just a little less than 100 total to lose still... so I'm planning to be part of the next several challenges   This challenge my goal is 25 lbs - totally doable for me with so much still to lose
> 
> Welcome to all of you who are new to the challenges--this is THE best group of people you'll 'meet' online   no flaming words here - it's a great place to come hang out for a bit...  It took me a while til I was 'brave' enough to stop lurking and answer questions--and I hope you will all just jump right in and become a part of it all--sharing your good times, great ideas and harder times as well--we're here!!
> 
> Looking forward to this being a losing summer for most of us--and maintaining for a few--and hopefully not too many will see gains overall.  Thanks for being a part of this--you're the best!!!



 Hi Liz!  Sorry about the job thing but things have a way of working out in the end a lot of times.  There may be a better opportunity for you two later.  



maiziezoe said:


> I'm here my pretty!!  Just moving slow today!!
> 
> Oh my goodness... I just noticed my kids are playing swords with FORKS! Momma better leave the computer now.



I was just teasing you, Ann.  And talk about being a spoil sport with the sword thing . . . 



Dahly said:


> My son wishes it was his! It is actually a Galapagos Tortoise (probably around 500 lbs!) ...we did an Adventures by Disney trip last July and got thisclose to the tortoises..DS12 was in HEAVEN..he wants to be a be a herpetologist...we have one small tortoise and one water turtle at home now.
> 
> Speaking of Adventures by Disney...my 'BIG' reward for myself is the Italy trip next year for our 15th anniversary, but I am not willing to do it at the weight I am at now..as much as I loved our trip last year, I missed out on a few things because I just simply couldn't walk as far as the group was going to....so this challenge is coming at a great time!  I want to be able to walk all over Rome and Florence without having to stop and take too many rest breaks.
> 
> Dahly



I would love to go on a ABD trip someday.  We've talked a lot about the London/Paris trip.  Of course, I would have to go to Disneyland Paris, too!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Great job for all of you that lost so much weight and are making such great life changes.  All your stories are so inspiring to read.
> 
> N&B's mom- I so can relate to your story.  I never was really overweight until after children.  Since then its been so crazy with working and keeping up with them that we have gotten to be fast food junkies.  I really could not believe some of the pictures of me.  Even now when I picture myself in my mind I am thin and "young looking"  I often have said I am a me stuck in someone elses body.  I have had a hard time being motivated to finally get all the weight off.  This time I feel like I am ready.  I am hoping it boosts my self esteem again and makes me feel like the person I really am.



 Lindsay.  It is amazing how quickly you do start to feel stronger and like your old self again once you get just a little ways down this road to a healthier you!  



uptown_girl44 said:


> This past semester I worked at the auto plaza at MK. I was the one that everyone had to stop everyone and either make you pay for parking or show me your annual pass or resort paper if you didn't have to pay. Fall semester I had probably the most magical job at WDW. I was a Fairy Godmother In Training at the BBB at DTD. I loved it!! My very first CP was in Fall 2007. I worked at the World of Disney, which was definatly the most interesting of my cp's.
> 
> I tried to get the quote thing to work, but I can't get it to...



I think it would be a lot of fun to work at WDW some day.  I worked at DL as a merchandise hostess in Tomorrowland but that was in 1978 and 1979.  But if you ever need a name sewn on your Mickey Mouse ears, I can do that!  



flipflopmom said:


> As for this journey, I have always been "chunky".  I lost weight after DD1, then gained it back.  Did Atkins and lost 60 lbs, gained back 40 in the time since, with help from DD2.  I decided after a dr's trip on Jan. 18th that I was NOT going to do this anymore.  Started Couch to 5K, became a runner.  (Aren't you proud I said that?) I now run 5K distance 3 times a week, sometimes with a 5 miler thrown in.  I do Jillian's no more trouble zones for strength 3 days a week.
> 
> Since that fateful dr. visit, I've LOST 50 POUNDS!!!!!!!!!  I now weigh less than I did when I graduated high school.  Sadly enough, I have about 20 more to go. OR somewhere abouts.  I'll know it when I see it!  I am only setting my goal as 10 for this challenge, because we are doing Deluxe dining on our trip, so I will probably gain 10 that week, and it will really be 20!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting new friends, and hanging out with some of the greatest people ever I met doing the last challenge.  Seriously. I love you guys!
> 
> Oh yeah, I tend to write books instead of posts.



 Hi Taryn!  You are doing so great with your weight loss!  



tigger813 said:


> SO glad to see so many familiar faces from the last challenge and just as excited to see all the new people joining us!
> 
> This is truly a great group of people with a lot to share. Remember that you are not on this journey alone, we are all here with you to support you and lend our 2 cents! I couldn't have gotten this far without all of these wonderful people! I started the journey on my own and lost 20 before finding this group. I have now lost over 45 so you can see how valuable this group can be! I post several times a day and share both my good days and my bad!
> 
> For those new to the challenge, I am known as the Energizer Bunny as once I get going I don't stop! I have taken this past week slowly to regain my strength and energy for this new challenge.
> 
> I will start this challenge tomorrow with a 2-3 mile walk with my neighbor who also loves Disney!
> 
> Well, it's almost time to get ready for DD1s 4th grade concert. She's really excited about it and has practicing her song a lot lately.
> 
> Have a good night. I'll probably hop back on later, if not, I'll be back in the morning!



 Hi Tracey!  Enjoy your concert! 



LuvBaloo said:


> Thanks Lisa for being our organizer and our first coach of the summer challenge!
> Time for me to jump in and answer the QOTD:
> I'm Shannon, happily married (next month will be the 20th anniversary of our first kiss with 2 DD's (8 and 5).  I work full time in an industrial plant as the lab supervisor.  I enjoy my paycheque, but really would like to switch to something in a cleaner atmosphere.
> I a happy western Canadian, and love to vacation!  DH & I have done road trips to WDW and DL without kids, and to DL with kids.  So far we've done a 4night and 15night Disney Cruises, and in the planning stages for cruising again next year when the ship comes to our home province!
> I started my weight loss journey in Jan 2009 with BL6 here on the Dis.  The first 20lbs were easy, and fell off in 5 months.  The next 9 months the scale didn't really move, but the inches did, and in the last few months nothing has moved.
> This week I gave myself a stern talking too, and finally realized that I have to deal with all of life's stress and the big picture, and be happier, and then the weight will start moving again.
> So I'm sticking to a new plan to release stress, and am feeling very positive.  Its funny but I'm going back to all the things I started doing to handle stress back when I was 12.
> 
> I'm also the *WeightKeeper*!  This is my 4th time as Weightkeeper, and its been fun to be a participant in everybody's journeys
> On an official note:
> If you have any question about the numbers please ask.  If there's something you'd like to see in the weekly reports, just ask.  (I never promise to deliver, but I promise to consider!)
> *Starting weights are due tomorrow*, and there will be some kind of starting report coming out next Tuesday.
> I often don't get to things until the evening after the kids are in bed, so its often late Tuesday before results are posted.



 Hi Shannon!  And thank you so much for being our weightkeeper!  We appreciate all that you do for us.  We couldn't have a BL challenge without you!  



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! There are lots of familiar WISHers here and some of you might know me from my long-running WISH journal.  I am 46 and have been married for more than 25 years. DD almost 22 attends college about 30 minutes away and visits home often. DSalmost 17 is a junior in high school.  DH is a fantastic guy who loves me just the way I am but is always supportive and proud of my 'working hard to get and stay healthy' efforts.
> 
> I lost 70 pounds starting a little over 5 years ago after a 4th heart surgery gave me a new lease on life.  I joined the WISH Disney running team and have completed 2 full marathons and 4 half marathons.  Last July I hurt my knee during a 2 hour training run/walk and have been struggling mightily with weight gain since then.  I had plenty still to lose before the injury, but at least my 5-7x/week workouts helped compensate for my bad eating habits.  Unfortunately, in the past 10 months I've gained back more than 20 of those 70 pounds I'd lost.   I had pretty serious knee surgery this past Monday and am looking forward to healing and getting back into a workout routine. Right now, I'm stuck in bed or a wheelchair with no weightbearing for a couple weeks and then only with crutches for a while. In the interim, I am working on re-learning all of the good eating habits that helped me lose all that weight and keep most of it off.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing the journey with all of you!  If there's anything I've learned on my journey, it's that WISHers are among the kindest, most supportive and non-judgmental people in the world.



 Hi Cam!    Hope that your hard times are behind you now.  You are correct that the WISH folks are some of the nicest people you can find anywhere!  



jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  I love seeing so many of my old friends here and I am totally looking forward to getting to know all the new people as well.



 Hi Jen!  Thank you so much for being our COW keeper this challenge.  We all need those healthy habits to help us get to where we want to be!  

*I posted a link to this week's COW at the beginning of the thread.  I will always have a link to the current COW so it is easy to find.  I do the same with the results and the coaching schedule.*


----------



## lisah0711

pinkle said:


> Can you give me a break down on what you eat,,,I eat lots of veggies a bit of fruit and 1/2C oatmeal every day...some chicken, nuts and beans....it doesn't seem to be doing the trick.  Maybe I'm missing something??



You might want to check out www.sparkpeople.com  It is free and if you put in your current weight, your goal and a time to reach goal, they do suggested menus for you.  It is surprising when you are eating things that are good for you how much you can eat!    There are also sites like thedailyplate.com or the USDA site with the food pyramid.  Journaling will also help you because you might be eating more than you realize.  



mikamah said:


> Hello everyone!!  I'm so excited to start this challenge tomorrow, and I am going to lose weight this time!!!  It's great to meet all our newcomers to this challenge, and to see so many old friends here.  Thank you so much, Lisa, for keeping these challenge organized and running so well.
> 
> I'm Kathy, 46yo single mom to an awesome 8yo boy, and have done many biggest loser challenges.  My weight has been up and down over the past 5 years, as high as 229, as low as 183, and I'm at 212ish right now.  I'll weigh officially tomorrow.  I started the c25k in february and ran 2.5 miles once, and my hip really paid for it, so I'm walk/running instead, and am planning on doing the disney princess in 2011 with Lisa!!  I lost my mom last june, and it's been an emotional year, but after gaining 15 pounds over last summer, I've been up and down a little, but pretty much have maintained since sept.  My goal for this summer challenge is to lose the 15 pounds I gained last year, and to get back to One-derland for good this time.  I know the next month will be hard, but I'm focusing on exercising at least 5 days a week, and I am determined not to eat my way through my emotional days.   I've booked a surprise disney trip for my son for aug 30th, and I want to wear the capris that I wore last spring.  It's great to be here, and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.  This is absolutely true!  I have never seen a thread on wish where everyone was not helpful and supportive.  I am so lucky to have found wish.  Cam, i remember you from some challenges a few years ago, maybe the monthly weight loss challenges or ww weighin.  Good to see you again.



 Hi Kathy!  We are going to have a great losing summer and be all ready for the Princess in February!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Hi all.  Jumping in here b4 I get to bed.
> 
> I'm Maureen and I'm 37yo.  Married but no kids to our great dissapointment. But life goes on. I work at Target though I hope to find something new b4 Christmas shopping season starts.   I participated in the last challenge and didn't really set a goal for myself.  This time I'm setting goal for 20lbs lost in this BL.  By then i will be most of the way to the 40 I started losing in Jan.  After i reach the 40 I'll see if i want to lose anymore.
> 
> Weighing in tomorrow b4 work.  Its been a wild and stressful week here and I hope a trip up to my parents for the weekend will be the break i need.  I don't really check in up there but I will be back on Monday and I hop to keep up.



 Hi Maureen!  Enjoy your week-end!  



A.Mickey said:


> I hope it is not too late!  I would like to join, I just started the South Beach Diet on Monday and need/want to lose 80 lbs!  Hi Ann!



 A.Mickey!  Thanks for joining our challenge.  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Well, I now have a very good reason for losing weight. Aaron proposed tonight! His roommate took pictures afterwards, and I won't even post them because I don't like how I look. I'm sure most of it was the angle and the fact that I just got off of steroids for bronchitis which tends to make you look bloated, but I don't want to have that problem with my wedding pictures.
> 
> I'm glad we're starting fresh because I am sure I am up this week. Like others, I have not had great eating with all the end of the year nonsense at school, and with being sick have not worked out. But I'm going to get on it and be a hot bride!



Congratulations, Jessi.


----------



## lisah0711

Welcome to the first day of our Between the BLs Summer Challenge!  It is wonderful to have you all here to help us on our journeys to good health.  

*These are the three things that you need to do for the start of our challenge:

1.   Please PM (personal message) your weight to LuvBaloo in pounds, i.e. 150 or XXX.X.  If you are choosing to set a goal for this challenge, please include that in your PM also.  Even if you posted your goal on the thread, you still need to PM it to her.**

2.   Check out the COW (challenge of the week) and make note of what you should be doing for the COW.  Remember you can do choose to do just a part of the COW if you prefer.  

3.   Have fun!  Don't forget to enjoy yourself.  *

I will post the QOTD for tomorrow in the morning.  I am a left coaster (okay, really I live in Idaho but I am in the Pacific time zone) so it may be a little later in the day when I post the QOTD for you Eastern time zone folks.

Good luck on tomorrow's weigh in!


----------



## maiziezoe

pinkle said:


> Can you give me a break down on what you eat,,,I eat lots of veggies a bit of fruit and 1/2C oatmeal every day...some chicken, nuts and beans....it doesn't seem to be doing the trick.  Maybe I'm missing something??



Well, I think the key to my weight loss has been protein powder. I have a protein shake ever day after I run and usually another one in the afternoon. I totally cut carbonated drinks out of my life and about 95% of sugar. I plan all my meals in advance by a week so there are no surprises. 



A.Mickey said:


> I hope it is not too late!  I would like to join, I just started the South Beach Diet on Monday and need/want to lose 80 lbs!  Hi Ann!



Hey Shanan!!   Shanan and I met on the Dis Podcast Cruise 1.0 and have been friends ever since! I <3 her and her hubby and their son!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Well, I now have a very good reason for losing weight. Aaron proposed tonight! His roommate took pictures afterwards, and I won't even post them because I don't like how I look. I'm sure most of it was the angle and the fact that I just got off of steroids for bronchitis which tends to make you look bloated, but I don't want to have that problem with my wedding pictures.
> 
> I'm glad we're starting fresh because I am sure I am up this week. Like others, I have not had great eating with all the end of the year nonsense at school, and with being sick have not worked out. But I'm going to get on it and be a hot bride!



CONGRATS!!!


----------



## RENThead09

I havent gone to bed yet, so it is still Thursday in my book.  Gotta love living on the left coast.  Good morning to your Easternly peeps.  Currently in Vegas but looking at a work move to SoCal soon.  

My name is Pat and I am a wish-a-holic!     I joined up last year as I was training for the Disneyland Half Marathon.

In October 2008, I was on a trip to the UK to watch some 'football".  When I got back, I was looking at my pictures and was truely embarassed at what I looked like.  It's amazing how weight just sneaks up on you when you arent looking.

Anyways, that was the kick in the butt that I needed.  
They told me that I needed a goal to work towards.  I decided it was the Disneyland Half.  Between working with my trainer and Hal Higdon's running plans, I completed my first Half Marathon on Labor Day Weekend 2009.  I did it in 2:12 and I weighed 191 pounds.  

In my excitement, I signed up for the WDW Marathon because I wanted a Coast to Coast medal and the WDW Half was full.  I did survive it, but hurt my knee in the process.  In taking time to recover, I did not adjust my new lifestyle and put 20 pounds back on.  My goal for this is 21 pounds, because I want to be lighter than last year.

I look forward to having a blast with all of you as we go down this road together.  

Happy and Healthy times to all!

-Pat


----------



## tigger813

I'll be doing my weigh in a bit! Just back from another 3 mile walk with my neighbor!

Lisa- 8/13 is my birthday! And I'm excited to turn 40 as I'm in better shape than I was at 30.

Eeyore's Butterfly- CONGRATS! How excited and great motivation!

Time to wake up DD1 and get her ready for school. Not much on the agenda for today. May get my hair done and I need to gas up my car before I run out! Busy weekend so I'm not sure how this first week will go for me. I do plan on getting in some workouts since I've been laying off maybe it will boost my weight loss this first week!


----------



## pinkle

where do we weigh in????  129lbs......and dropping
Have a great day everyone.  I'm a hairstylist and it's prom day.....gonna be busy...no running today!


----------



## Hockeychic

Wow I thought my DD's prom was early and it isn't until June 10th.  Good luck today.


----------



## denise5374

QOTD-I am Denise and I am 40 years old.  I am the mother of DD17 and DS13 My goal is to lose 40 pounds total but 10 for this challenge.  I have been thin my whole life and was doing OK until I saw pictures of myself on a cruise and was shocked at how "fat" I looked.  DH and I joined a gym om 1/1/10 amd I have lost 14 pounds so far in 2010.

I have started tracking my eating using www.myfitnesspal.com and it really helps keep me on track.

My birthday is 8/22 and I will be in OCean City MD to celebrate...;last year I was in WDW for the big 4-0!

I hope i Can keepp up with this thread and I look forward to talking to you all.


----------



## mikamah

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Well, I now have a very good reason for losing weight. Aaron proposed tonight! His roommate took pictures afterwards, and I won't even post them because I don't like how I look. I'm sure most of it was the angle and the fact that I just got off of steroids for bronchitis which tends to make you look bloated, but I don't want to have that problem with my wedding pictures.
> 
> I'm glad we're starting fresh because I am sure I am up this week. Like others, I have not had great eating with all the end of the year nonsense at school, and with being sick have not worked out. But I'm going to get on it and be a hot bride!


Whoo hoo!!  Congratulations Jessi!!!



pinkle said:


> where do we weigh in????  129lbs......and dropping
> Have a great day everyone.  I'm a hairstylist and it's prom day.....gonna be busy...no running today!


We send our weights to Luvbaloo in a private message on fridays after you've weighed in at home.  Have fun making all those girls look like princesses today.  

Just checking in.  Put on 2 pounds since last friday, but this will be my high this summer!  Good luck everyone!!  We can do this!!!


----------



## denise5374

Hockeychic said:


> Wow I thought my DD's prom was early and it isn't until June 10th.  Good luck today.



My DDs junior prom was May 7 and the Senior Prom was May 15!  Ours are early!

When are you done school?


----------



## flipflopmom

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Well, I now have a very good reason for losing weight. Aaron proposed tonight!



Congrats!   You will be a beautiful bride!

Just finished a 5.5 mile run, very slowly!  I had an 11 min mile pace, but I did it.  Having a bit of oatmeal, then heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's off to work I go!  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## denise5374

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Well, I now have a very good reason for losing weight. Aaron proposed tonight!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> Just finished a 5.5 mile run, very slowly!  I had an 11 min mile pace, but I did it.  Having a bit of oatmeal, then heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's off to work I go!  Have a great day everyone!



Taryn - That is not slow at all!  I just ordered this really fun headband that says SLOW IS THE NEW FAST!    Seriously though, you had a great pace going for that distance...I am always at 11 minutes (up to 11:30) for distances over 4 miles.  Way to get out there and RUN!  



RENThead09 said:


> My name is Pat and I am a wish-a-holic!     I joined up last year as I was training for the Disneyland Half Marathon.
> 
> In October 2008, I was on a trip to the UK to watch some 'football".  When I got back, I was looking at my pictures and was truely embarassed at what I looked like.  It's amazing how weight just sneaks up on you when you arent looking.



Hello Pat!  Glad to see another Rebel over on this thread too!  

There are so many of us who become really motivated when we start to look at ourselves in photos.  Most of my motivation to continue has to do with looking at photos from our Disney vacation last August...it was an incredible trip and I was so sad that I didn't want any of the photos up and around because I was embarrassed about how I looked.  I hadn't realized it was really so bad until I took a close look at myself.  There challenges are amazing though and I am so happy that I have made so many healthy changes.

Speaking of changes...whoo hoo!!!  It is time to start again!  Weighed in this morning and was so happy that I was down .5 from last Friday.  I will be starting this challenge at 162 (I know I don't have to post it but it helps me).  My goal weight is going to be 150.

Hope everyone is thinking about the COW...I have a great idea for my new water container so I have to get going!

Happy, Healthy Friday everyone!
Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Well, I now have a very good reason for losing weight. Aaron proposed tonight! His roommate took pictures afterwards, and I won't even post them because I don't like how I look. I'm sure most of it was the angle and the fact that I just got off of steroids for bronchitis which tends to make you look bloated, but I don't want to have that problem with my wedding pictures.
> 
> I'm glad we're starting fresh because I am sure I am up this week. Like others, I have not had great eating with all the end of the year nonsense at school, and with being sick have not worked out. But I'm going to get on it and be a hot bride!


 Congrats!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> QOTD: My goal is to lose half the weight I need to before the next challenge. Behaviorally, I want to start bringing my own food to Worlds of Fun 5/6 of my working days. There is zero healthy food in our cafeteria and that really sabotages me. I also am completely quitting soda. I have diabetes so I should not drink it, but it is my weakness. I've gotten a lot better about drinking tea and have learned that I feel crappy when I drink soda. I've almost completely cut it out, but starting today no more at all. And this includes when I'm in the park (they don't have iced tea at work so I tend to get soda in the caf.) My goal is that by the time we're ready for season 12, I will be on the maintainers' team!


I know I've said this before, but I think giving up soda is one of the healthiest things you can do for yourself. I had already given up the diet soda before all the heart issues last challenge, and was so glad I did. Now I occasionally sneak a few sips of regular soda when I am so tired I can't keep my eyes open. Good luck with it! It's hard, but I feel so much healthier and it's a lot easier to get your water in.



flipflopmom said:


> Congrats!   You will be a beautiful bride!
> 
> Just finished a 5.5 mile run, very slowly!  I had an 11 min mile pace, but I did it.  Having a bit of oatmeal, then heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's off to work I go!  Have a great day everyone!


Taryn--I don't think that's slow at all. I run around 11:30. Would I like to be faster, sure. But you're running and that's what counts!



jenanderson said:


> There are so many of us who become really motivated when we start to look at ourselves in photos.  Most of my motivation to continue has to do with looking at photos from our Disney vacation last August...it was an incredible trip and I was so sad that I didn't want any of the photos up and around because I was embarrassed about how I looked.  I hadn't realized it was really so bad until I took a close look at myself.  There challenges are amazing though and I am so happy that I have made so many healthy changes.
> 
> Speaking of changes...whoo hoo!!!  It is time to start again!  Weighed in this morning and was so happy that I was down .5 from last Friday.  I will be starting this challenge at 162 (I know I don't have to post it but it helps me).  My goal weight is going to be 150.
> 
> Hope everyone is thinking about the COW...I have a great idea for my new water container so I have to get going!
> 
> Happy, Healthy Friday everyone!
> Jen



Thanks for running the challenge of the week! It was so nice to come back from this trip and actually have pictures I liked! There were still some I wasn't happy with, but I think a lot of those were posture issues.

Jen--we are sitting about the same weight, with about the same goal, and if I remember from the last thread, about the same height--I think you're a little taller. I think I'm setting my goal for 147. STILL playing with the idea of lower, but we'll see how this goes.

Good morning! Haven't officially weighed in yet. I'll do that in a few minutes. I'm off to the Y this morning for strength and elliptical. I am tracking my calories this challenge, and I did not eat enough yesterday, so I'm going to work on that today.

Something I meant to post yesterday--for all the new folks--if you are even thinking about getting a new scale, do it now. I made the mistake of switching a couple of weeks in and it was depressing! I was up even more than I thought, and it took a few weeks to get back to where I thought I was. I was glad I did, because the new scale is much more accurate, but had a couple of sad days.

Have a good day!


----------



## Psychodisney

I didn't get my info in yesterday.  My name is Eileen.  I'm 44, married 20 years, 3 kids and not working right now.  I've battled my weight my entire life.  I exercise regulary but have trouble with sweets/snacking especially when I'm bored!  The weight seems to come off very slowly for me and I get discouraged.  So, even though I should lose a good 50lbs, I'm going to set a goal of 10 lbs for the summer.
This moring, DH and I are going to head to the forest preserve for a 3 mile hike.  It's a gorgeous day here!


----------



## A.Mickey

QOTD-  Hi Everyone!  I am Shanan, mother to a 3 year old son and wife to my Jason.  I turned the big 3-0 in April and we surprised some friends in Disney in early May.  Some of those pictures taken of me at Disney shocked me, especially the side view ones.    I decided to go back on the South Beach Diet and now that I own a scale I have no more excuses when weight starts to creep back on.

I did the SBD back in 2006 with a goal to get pregnant since I have PCOS.  I ended up losing 60 lbs (without exercising), but ended up gaining 80 lbs with my pregnancy (one too many peanut butter cups and ice cream).  Since then I lost 50 lbs and gained 30 lbs.  My goal is to get below 200 and be in a size 14.  I am very glad to be here!


----------



## acename

Hi everyone!

QOTD:

I'm Alex and I'll turn 25 during this challenge.  I've been married for almost 6 years.  I have two kids.  My daughter will be 3 in August and my son is almost 4 months old.    I'm a stay -at-home mom.

I was thin in high school.  I ate everything I wanted but was very active since I was a cheerleader and we practiced 10 months out of the year.  My first year of college I gained about 10 pounds, then I got married and by the time I got pregnant with my daughter in 2007 I was 160.  After she was born I lost the weight quickly but gained it back.  Last March I got very serious about exercise and diet.  I lost 20 pounds I was down to 140 when I found out I was pregnant in June.  I gained 40 pounds this pregnancy, but I'm very happy to say I've only got 7 pounds to get to my pre-pregnancy weight.  

My goals for this challenge are to lose 20 pounds and reduce the pregnancy pouch I have.  You know the lower abs one.  None of my clothes fit because of it .  The 20 pounds is a lofty goal, but I think I can do it if I'm diligent.  

I have two obstacles that will cause me some problems.  Finding time to exercise is a big one.  My daughter was such and easy baby.  My son however, is not.  He hates to sleep.  I know it's crazy but he really does.  If I get one 2 hour nap out of him a day I'm doing well.  My daughter doesn't nap anymore and she likes to exercise with me (well she dances around me while I do workout dvds but still..)  Hopefully I can get him on a good schedule so I can exercise most days.  My other obstacles is that I'm nursing.  That has been great for losing most of the weight, but my body seems to be wanting to hang on to the last few pounds.  I haveto find a balance between eating enough calories to keep making enough milk for him, but not eat everything in sight  .

Anyway, sorry for the book.  Can't wait to get started.


----------



## JOANNEL

Good luck every one, I am excited to get started!!!
 I have step class this morning and lots of housework!!! Just have to keep moving!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Well, I now have a very good reason for losing weight. Aaron proposed tonight! His roommate took pictures afterwards, and I won't even post them because I don't like how I look. I'm sure most of it was the angle and the fact that I just got off of steroids for bronchitis which tends to make you look bloated, but I don't want to have that problem with my wedding pictures.
> 
> I'm glad we're starting fresh because I am sure I am up this week. Like others, I have not had great eating with all the end of the year nonsense at school, and with being sick have not worked out. But I'm going to get on it and be a hot bride!



Congratulations! How exciting. Good luck on making yourself feel beautiful for your wedding day.  That was one motivation that actually worked for me. 



denise5374 said:


> QOTD-I am Denise and I am 40 years old.  I am the mother of DD17 and DS13 My goal is to lose 40 pounds total but 10 for this challenge.  I have been thin my whole life and was doing OK until I saw pictures of myself on a cruise and was shocked at how "fat" I looked.  DH and I joined a gym om 1/1/10 amd I have lost 14 pounds so far in 2010.
> 
> I have started tracking my eating using www.myfitnesspal.com and it really helps keep me on track.
> 
> My birthday is 8/22 and I will be in OCean City MD to celebrate...;last year I was in WDW for the big 4-0!
> 
> I hope i Can keepp up with this thread and I look forward to talking to you all.



Hi Denise, I am from allentown/bethlehem area.  Only about 30-40 minutes from philly.  We go there often, and are huge eagles/phillies/flyers/sixers fans!



flipflopmom said:


> Congrats!   You will be a beautiful bride!
> 
> Just finished a 5.5 mile run, very slowly!  I had an 11 min mile pace, but I did it.  Having a bit of oatmeal, then heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's off to work I go!  Have a great day everyone!



You are a speed demon girl!  I run a 5K at a 12 min pace.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Jen- Where did you get that headband?  That is awesome.  I need to make a shirt with that saying on!


----------



## lisah0711

RENThead09 said:


> I havent gone to bed yet, so it is still Thursday in my book.  Gotta love living on the left coast.  Good morning to your Easternly peeps.  Currently in Vegas but looking at a work move to SoCal soon.
> 
> My name is Pat and I am a wish-a-holic!     I joined up last year as I was training for the Disneyland Half Marathon.
> 
> I look forward to having a blast with all of you as we go down this road together.
> 
> Happy and Healthy times to all!
> 
> -Pat



 Hi Pat!  Happy and healthy times to you, too.  



tigger813 said:


> I'll be doing my weigh in a bit! Just back from another 3 mile walk with my neighbor!
> 
> Lisa- 8/13 is my birthday! And I'm excited to turn 40 as I'm in better shape than I was at 30.



Got it, Tracey.  I remembered that you have a birthday this challenge.  I am going to add the dates by our names on the participants list and highlight them as they pass.

Unless someone pipes in and says it is their birthday today, donac, will be our first birthday celebrant tomorrow!  



pinkle said:


> where do we weigh in????  129lbs......and dropping
> Have a great day everyone.  I'm a hairstylist and it's prom day.....gonna be busy...no running today!



 for your busy day.  All that teen excitement will be motivating!  Please PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo.  You will do that every Friday.  You never have to post your weight anywhere else, unless you want to.  



denise5374 said:


> QOTD-I am Denise and I am 40 years old.  I am the mother of DD17 and DS13 My goal is to lose 40 pounds total but 10 for this challenge.  I have been thin my whole life and was doing OK until I saw pictures of myself on a cruise and was shocked at how "fat" I looked.  DH and I joined a gym om 1/1/10 amd I have lost 14 pounds so far in 2010.
> 
> I have started tracking my eating using www.myfitnesspal.com and it really helps keep me on track.
> 
> My birthday is 8/22 and I will be in OCean City MD to celebrate...;last year I was in WDW for the big 4-0!
> 
> I hope i Can keepp up with this thread and I look forward to talking to you all.



 Hi Denise!  Great job on the weight loss so far this year.  This thread will seem like it moves quickly for the first week or so then it slows down a bit.  It is busy because there are a lot of us and we are getting to know each other.  One trick that a lot of us use is to just go back to where we last posted and go forward from there.  Or even just start on the page where you are -- the coaches will keep the conversation moving with the QOTD.  

Also, there are links to the important things, like the COW task and results, weekly weight and goal results, the coaching scheduling and link to the QOTD archive thread in the first few posts of this thread.  Not to mention lots of friendly folks who will jump in and help you if you have a question.  



mikamah said:


> Just checking in.  Put on 2 pounds since last friday, but this will be my high this summer!  Good luck everyone!!  *We can do this*!!!



 Yes we can!  Did you see jenanderson's new headband?  We have to get ourselves one of those!   



flipflopmom said:


> Just finished a 5.5 mile run, very slowly!  I had an 11 min mile pace, but I did it.  Having a bit of oatmeal, then heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's off to work I go!  Have a great day everyone!



That was a great run, Taryn, and you got it done first thing this morning.  



jenanderson said:


> Taryn - That is not slow at all!  I just ordered this really fun headband that says SLOW IS THE NEW FAST!    Seriously though, you had a great pace going for that distance...I am always at 11 minutes (up to 11:30) for distances over 4 miles.  Way to get out there and RUN!
> 
> Hello Pat!  Glad to see another Rebel over on this thread too!
> 
> There are so many of us who become really motivated when we start to look at ourselves in photos.  Most of my motivation to continue has to do with looking at photos from our Disney vacation last August...it was an incredible trip and I was so sad that I didn't want any of the photos up and around because I was embarrassed about how I looked.  I hadn't realized it was really so bad until I took a close look at myself.  There challenges are amazing though and I am so happy that I have made so many healthy changes.
> 
> Speaking of changes...whoo hoo!!!  It is time to start again!  Weighed in this morning and was so happy that I was down .5 from last Friday.  I will be starting this challenge at 162 (I know I don't have to post it but it helps me).  My goal weight is going to be 150.
> 
> Hope everyone is thinking about the COW...I have a great idea for my new water container so I have to get going!



Wow!  There may be a move to the maintainer team in your future!



Psychodisney said:


> I didn't get my info in yesterday.  My name is Eileen.  I'm 44, married 20 years, 3 kids and not working right now.  I've battled my weight my entire life.  I exercise regulary but have trouble with sweets/snacking especially when I'm bored!  The weight seems to come off very slowly for me and I get discouraged.  So, even though I should lose a good 50lbs, I'm going to set a goal of 10 lbs for the summer.
> This moring, DH and I are going to head to the forest preserve for a 3 mile hike.  It's a gorgeous day here!



 Hi Eileen!  It is harder to lose weight as we get older and our metabolism slows down.  I think 10 pounds is a great goal to get started.  LuvBaloo does let you change you goal whenever you want.



Rose&Mike said:


> :Good morning! Haven't officially weighed in yet. I'll do that in a few minutes. I'm off to the Y this morning for strength and elliptical. I am tracking my calories this challenge, and I did not eat enough yesterday, so I'm going to work on that today.
> 
> Something I meant to post yesterday--for all the new folks--if you are even thinking about getting a new scale, do it now. I made the mistake of switching a couple of weeks in and it was depressing! I was up even more than I thought, and it took a few weeks to get back to where I thought I was. I was glad I did, because the new scale is much more accurate, but had a couple of sad days.



Hope your weigh in turns out the way you want it to, Rose.    If not, just look at those pictures of you and your happy DH having a great time and remember all the wonderful things you did.



A.Mickey said:


> QOTD-  Hi Everyone!  I am Shanan, mother to a 3 year old son and wife to my Jason.  I turned the big 3-0 in April and we surprised some friends in Disney in early May.  Some of those pictures taken of me at Disney shocked me, especially the side view ones.    I decided to go back on the South Beach Diet and now that I own a scale I have no more excuses when weight starts to creep back on.
> 
> I did the SBD back in 2006 with a goal to get pregnant since I have PCOS.  I ended up losing 60 lbs (without exercising), but ended up gaining 80 lbs with my pregnancy (one too many peanut butter cups and ice cream).  Since then I lost 50 lbs and gained 30 lbs.  My goal is to get below 200 and be in a size 14.  I am very glad to be here!



 Hi Shanan!  We're very glad that you are here, too.  



acename said:


> My goals for this challenge are to lose 20 pounds and reduce the pregnancy pouch I have.  You know the lower abs one.  None of my clothes fit because of it .  The 20 pounds is a lofty goal, but I think I can do it if I'm diligent.
> 
> I have two obstacles that will cause me some problems.  Finding time to exercise is a big one.  My daughter was such and easy baby.  My son however, is not.  He hates to sleep.  I know it's crazy but he really does.  If I get one 2 hour nap out of him a day I'm doing well.  My daughter doesn't nap anymore and she likes to exercise with me (well she dances around me while I do workout dvds but still..)  Hopefully I can get him on a good schedule so I can exercise most days.  My other obstacles is that I'm nursing.  That has been great for losing most of the weight, but my body seems to be wanting to hang on to the last few pounds.  I haveto find a balance between eating enough calories to keep making enough milk for him, but not eat everything in sight  .
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the book.  Can't wait to get started.



 Hi Alex!  It will be tough to work on your health goals with your little ones and nursing but you can do it.   Be sure and tell me your birthday so I can add it to the list.

I was happy to weigh in this morning with a 2 lb loss.    At this point I have total tunnel vision getting myself down to ONE-derland by the end of the summer so any loss is a reason to celebrate, even if it doesn't count toward anything.   And I got a shiny new clippie to boot!  

*Friday QOTD:  We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge.  Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?* 

My plan is to track every bite on www.sparkpeople.com aiming for 1200 to 1400 calories a day.

Continue with the C25K and then move on to training for the Princess 1/2.  That means running 3 days a week.  I need to find some cross training activity for other days besides rest.  

If I go off plan, immediately get myself right back on track and don't worry about what I didn't do, but concentrate on what I can do, each and every day!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## N&B'smom

Just PM'd my weight and wanted to crawl under the covers and cry.  But....that's not going to happen.  I have a VERY crazy day ahead of me...heading to a concert where we have GA seats so we will be standing/walking from about 2pm until about 9:30pm.  Food will not be the easiest today but I will do my best to make wise choices!!!

I'm glad this day is here and am so excited to GET STARTED!!!!


----------



## MJonesMBA2001

N&B'smom said:


> Just PM'd my weight and wanted to crawl under the covers and cry.  But....that's not going to happen.  I have a VERY crazy day ahead of me...heading to a concert where we have GA seats so we will be standing/walking from about 2pm until about 9:30pm.  Food will not be the easiest today but I will do my best to make wise choices!!!
> 
> I'm glad this day is here and am so excited to GET STARTED!!!!



Way to keep that positive attitude! We can do this! Hey, I'm not too proud of my starting weight either, but that's part of the journey.  Have a great day, and enjoy the concert.  Man, that's a long time to be at a concert!


----------



## acename

lisah, my birthday is June 18th.  We're going to see Toy Story 3 for my birthday 

Friday QOTD
I plan on doing 30 day shred at least 3 days a week, maybe 4.  That's what I was doing last year when I lost weight.  Since it's a pretty short dvd that should work well for me.  I also have some dance dvds that I love if I have time.  My son really likes to ride in the stroller so walks will probably be in our future.  

As far as diet, I'm not someone who can count calories.  I get too obsessed with it and it becomes all I think about.  I just plan on choosing more fruits and vegtables, which is so easy in summer.  I got some strawberries and summer squash from a local farmer yesterday.  they are sooooo much better than from the grocery.  Water is also big for me.  I drink a lot.  I have 2 32oz water bottles that I rotate everyday.  I usually drink 2 full ones everyday not including anything else I drink.  

Hope everyone has a good starting day!


----------



## sherry

My plan to keep myself on track is to track every day but Sunday on sparkpeople.


----------



## keenercam

In response to the QOTD, I'd have to say that I will eliminate one bad habit at a time.  If I do this in a reasonable fashion, I won't feel so overwhelmed and my chances for success will be greater.  

So my plan for success is to really evaluate my habits and determine what needs to be eliminated, what good habits need to be reinforced, and what habits I just need to tweak.  The first habit that I MUST break is nighttime snacking. Considering that my dinners tend to be late due to my work schedule, there is really no excuse for night time snacking.  Now might be the ideal time to eliminate this habit since I am stuck in bed or  a wheelchair on the second floor and my family is waiting on me hand and foot, literally.  The past couple of nights I have been offered pizza, ice cream, chinese takeout and other kinds of snacks after dinner and I have had the strength to say "no thanks."

Hopefully by the time I am fully in charge of my intake again I will have eliminated the compulsion for night time snacking and will have the fortitude to just not do it.


----------



## Illini Disney Guy

I know it is late but I still want to join.  I am committing to losing 25lbs in the 13 weeks.

T


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> *Friday QOTD:  We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge.  Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?*



Eat less. Move more. 

When I lost weight last year, I did it by tracking every bite on The Daily Plate. It worked great until I just got so sick of keeping that level of detail and  I went WAY off the wagon. For about 8 months.  On the upside, I learned a lot about serving sizes and calorie counts.  But since I did burn out so bad, my approach for this time is that I'm just going to make the best decisions I can in each moment. Whether that moment is planning lunches for the week or ordering from a menu, I'm just going to use the knowledge I have and make the best decisions I can make. For me, that seems less like a "diet" and more like real life.

I am also going to continue running and training for longer distances. I've been using the plan from www.runningforwomen.com since February - which led to my 5K PR in April! This is a paid program, so I'll do them the courtesy of not sharing the plan, but I'll tell you that it's a 3 day per week run/walk plan for different experience levels. I'm almost halfway thru the 10K program now and plan to run my first 10K on July 3. 

Going to weigh-in with luvbaloo now. Happy Friday!


----------



## Greenfield1984

Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals? 

Exercise-wise: I'm starting with aiming for at least 3 days of exercise a week (I'm on week2day2 of C25K).  I plan on doing 5 days/week, but want to keep my goal small at the beginning so I don't get discouraged when I don't get 5 days of exercise in.  Hopefully I'll be at 5 days/week consistently within a month.   On the days I don't run I do a workout DVD, usually a Jillian Michaels/Biggest Loser one.

Food-wise:  We are really good with keeping only healthy foods in our house.  There is absolutely nothing unhealthy in our house.  But I still need to learn that too much of even a good thing is bad for you.  I'm a terrible 3pm snacker.  When I get home I just graze on everything. So I need to cut that out. Also, when I'm out of the house I need to focus on making healthier choices and just saying NO!  My in-laws have ice cream, chips, chocolate bars, white bread, soda...you name it they have it.  So when we go over every week it's hard to ignore all that goodness.  Oh and I don't just have one junk food weakness (like sweet or salty).  I like it ALL.  
So I'm tracking all my food on sparkpeople.com, drinking TONS of water, bringing my lunch to work, and working hard on just saying NO.


----------



## lisah0711

N&B'smom said:


> Just PM'd my weight and wanted to crawl under the covers and cry.  But....that's not going to happen.  I have a VERY crazy day ahead of me...heading to a concert where we have GA seats so we will be standing/walking from about 2pm until about 9:30pm.  Food will not be the easiest today but I will do my best to make wise choices!!!
> 
> I'm glad this day is here and am so excited to GET STARTED!!!!



, glad that you are ready to go out there and get started on your journey to good health!  



MJonesMBA2001 said:


> Way to keep that positive attitude! We can do this! Hey, *I'm not too proud of my starting weight either, but that's part of the journey*.  Have a great day, and enjoy the concert.  Man, that's a long time to be at a concert!



So true!  



acename said:


> lisah, my birthday is June 18th.  We're going to see Toy Story 3 for my birthday



Got it!    The Shred is one intense exercise session.  I've never gone past level 1!    Maybe I should make that my a mini-goal to get through all the levels.



sherry said:


> My plan to keep myself on track is to track every day but Sunday on sparkpeople.



I  sparkpeople.com!



keenercam said:


> In response to the QOTD, I'd have to say that I will eliminate one bad habit at a time.  If I do this in a reasonable fashion, I won't feel so overwhelmed and my chances for success will be greater.
> 
> So my plan for success is to really evaluate my habits and determine what needs to be eliminated, what good habits need to be reinforced, and what habits I just need to tweak.  The first habit that I MUST break is nighttime snacking. Considering that my dinners tend to be late due to my work schedule, there is really no excuse for night time snacking.  Now might be the ideal time to eliminate this habit since I am stuck in bed or  a wheelchair on the second floor and my family is waiting on me hand and foot, literally.  The past couple of nights I have been offered pizza, ice cream, chinese takeout and other kinds of snacks after dinner and I have had the strength to say "no thanks."
> 
> Hopefully by the time I am fully in charge of my intake again I will have eliminated the compulsion for night time snacking and will have the fortitude to just not do it.



The COW is a great way to build those healthy habits one or two at a time!  



Illini Disney Guy said:


> I know it is late but I still want to join.  I am committing to losing 25lbs in the 13 weeks.



 Illini Disney Guy!  It's never too late to join a BL challenge!  



Connie96 said:


> Eat less. Move more.
> 
> When I lost weight last year, I did it by tracking every bite on The Daily Plate. It worked great until I just got so sick of keeping that level of detail and  I went WAY off the wagon. For about 8 months.  On the upside, I learned a lot about serving sizes and calorie counts.  But since I did burn out so bad, my approach for this time is that I'm just going to make the best decisions I can in each moment. Whether that moment is planning lunches for the week or ordering from a menu, I'm just going to use the knowledge I have and make the best decisions I can make. For me, that seems less like a "diet" and more like real life.
> 
> I am also going to continue running and training for longer distances. I've been using the plan from www.runningforwomen.com since February - which led to my 5K PR in April! This is a paid program, so I'll do them the courtesy of not sharing the plan, but I'll tell you that it's a 3 day per week run/walk plan for different experience levels. I'm almost halfway thru the 10K program now and plan to run my first 10K on July 3.
> 
> Going to weigh-in with luvbaloo now. Happy Friday!



That is nice to have a program that will take you beyond the C25K.  



Greenfield1984 said:


> Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?
> 
> Exercise-wise: I'm starting with aiming for at least 3 days of exercise a week (I'm on week2day2 of C25K).  I plan on doing 5 days/week, but want to keep my goal small at the beginning so I don't get discouraged when I don't get 5 days of exercise in.  Hopefully I'll be at 5 days/week consistently within a month.   On the days I don't run I do a workout DVD, usually a Jillian Michaels/Biggest Loser one.
> 
> Food-wise:  We are really good with keeping only healthy foods in our house.  There is absolutely nothing unhealthy in our house.  But I still need to learn that too much of even a good thing is bad for you.  I'm a terrible 3pm snacker.  When I get home I just graze on everything. So I need to cut that out. Also, when I'm out of the house I need to focus on making healthier choices and just saying NO!  My in-laws have ice cream, chips, chocolate bars, white bread, soda...you name it they have it.  So when we go over every week it's hard to ignore all that goodness.  Oh and I don't just have one junk food weakness (like sweet or salty).  I like it ALL.
> So I'm tracking all my food on sparkpeople.com, drinking TONS of water, bringing my lunch to work, and working hard on just saying NO.



Sounds like a great plan to me!


----------



## happysmyly

lisah0711 said:


> I was happy to weigh in this morning with a 2 lb loss.    At this point I have total tunnel vision getting myself down to ONE-derland by the end of the summer so any loss is a reason to celebrate, even if it doesn't count toward anything.
> 
> *Friday QOTD:  We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge.  Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?*
> 
> My plan is to track every bite on www.sparkpeople.com aiming for 1200 to 1400 calories a day.
> 
> Continue with the C25K and then move on to training for the Princess 1/2.  That means running 3 days a week.  I need to find some cross training activity for other days besides rest.
> 
> If I go off plan, immediately get myself right back on track and don't worry about what I didn't do, but concentrate on what I can do, each and every day!



Congrats on the loss this week, Lisa!  Thanks for being our coach this week!  It was fun to read people's introductions - and I look forward to getting some good motivational ideas with today's QOTD 

I am going to write down your last statement "_If I go off plan, immediately get myself right back on track and don't worry about what I didn't do, but concentrate on what I can do, each and every day!_  What a great attitude and fabulous advice for us all to remember during this challenge - and life, for that matter   Thanks!!!



N&B'smom said:


> Just PM'd my weight and wanted to crawl under the covers and cry.  But....that's not going to happen.  ... I will do my best to make wise choices!!!



Shelby--enjoy the concert--I can't even remember the last concert I went to...  Here's some  to help you with your good and healthy choices today. I felt the same way with my weigh in this morning--but it's just a number and a place to start this journey together--so glad you're here and posting!



MJonesMBA2001 said:


> Way to keep that positive attitude! We can do this! Hey, I'm not too proud of my starting weight either, but that's part of the journey.



That's one of the things that I love here--so much positivity all around--you too!!  And working together, heading in the same direction of loss - you will hopefully be very proud of your ending number in  14 weeks 



acename said:


> Friday QOTD
> I plan on doing 30 day shred at least 3 days a week, maybe 4...  I also have some dance dvds that I love if I have time.  My son really likes to ride in the stroller so walks will probably be in our future.
> 
> As far as diet, I'm not someone who can count calories.  I get too obsessed with it and it becomes all I think about.  I just plan on choosing more fruits and vegtables, which is so easy in summer...   Water is also big for me.



Alex - sounds like you have a great plan.  I looked at the Shred video this week--and it scared me--so I chose another WATP for my new DVD for this challenge--and I got a 'bollywood' one to shake things up a bit--literally 
I LOVE summer for fruits and veggies... we usually have a big garden but this year we're focusing on building an addition and getting power to our garage and replacing all our plumbing--so not a lot of time for that this year--so hoping that some around here sell stuff--I love fresh fruits and veggies.
Water is HUGE for me too... I used to drink 8 glasses and thought that was good enough--but in the last challenge Tigger would talk about 12-14 glasses a day--and when I tried that - WOW!  It's especially helpful after a less than healthy choice--helps to flush it all out.


*Friday QOTD:  We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge.  Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?* 
My plan - I use sparkpeople to track/journal my food and exercise as well as trying to read at least 1 or 2 quick articles about healthy living.
For food - I try to make sure I get the good stuff in--fruits/veggies, fiber (never a problem for me), protein (sometimes a problem for me) and calcium.  I love the food tracker cause it gives me totals for all of those things and helps me plan.  I do the 'rollercoaster' thing with weight and try to stick between 1200 to 1400 calories a day--with about 1 day a week closer to 1600.

I exercise about 40-50 minutes a day 6 days a week right now--will be building up to 60 minutes a day.  Also going to try more of the quicker little stints during the day as well--following Tracey's (Tigger) lead   though with construction projects this summer activity shouldn't be a problem 

And I drink lots of water--I keep a 32 oz metal bottle (that I bought as a reward during the last challenge) at my desk and I fill it 4 times and usually end up with none or just a little left by the end of the day.  My rule is that every time I see it I have to drink from it   I am hoping to find a cute Disney bottle to use as well--something that would make me smile--or I'll just put some cute stickers on this one and poly/modge-podge it to protect the stickers.

Well - big day here--DH's last day of school     He got the official 'thanks but no thanks' letters yesterday for the jobs he applied for--so he's decided that we'll stay where he is til he retires (in 13 years ).  So we're heading 'to town' (2 1/2 hr drive) to relax, get some prices for supplies for the summer projects, and make our 'to-do' lists.  He's so bummed so I'm gonna try my best to distract him with goods and positives     so will exercise now - maybe a bit longer than normal - cause I know some tasty and not so healthy foods are in me tonight   But that happens and it won't derail me or make me stop the rest of the healthy choices--I'm gonna really enjoy the pool at the hotel as well.

Sorry for the book--must be in a chatty mood today... best wishes to you all for a happy and healthy choice filled Friday!

And since I won't be here tomorrow--Dona - happiest of birthday wishes to you!!!  Thank you so much for the COWs last challenge--it made a real different to me!  May this year be the bestest ever for you!!!

 Liz


----------



## uptown_girl44

QOTD- 
For excersizing, which is normally the hardest part for me to get motivated for, I have started walking with my mom. She's training to do the breast cancer 3-day walk at the end of Oct. And it's the first time I've had someone to work out with. I also want to start running soon, maybe I could alternate that with they days I walk with mom? 

As far as food goes I track the majority of what I eat on sparkpeople. If I don't track something it's normally because it's the end of the day and I know that I still have the calories, fat, ect. left over for it. 
Well I just weighed in so I'm gonna go send it before I forget!


----------



## jenanderson

Rose&Mike said:


> Jen--we are sitting about the same weight, with about the same goal, and if I remember from the last thread, about the same height--I think you're a little taller. I think I'm setting my goal for 147. STILL playing with the idea of lower, but we'll see how this goes.



Rose - We are probably very close in statistics.  I would like to go below 150 but am going to start at 150 and see how that feels.  I have been sitting in the low 160s for a couple of weeks and know this is not it yet.



Psychodisney said:


> This moring, DH and I are going to head to the forest preserve for a 3 mile hike.  It's a gorgeous day here!



Eileen - What a great thing to do today!  We are having some beautiful weather and I can't wait to get outside a bit!  



A.Mickey said:


> My goal is to get below 200 and be in a size 14.  I am very glad to be here!



Hello Shanan - That sounds like a great goal.  We are glad you are here too!  



acename said:


> My goals for this challenge are to lose 20 pounds and reduce the pregnancy pouch I have.  You know the lower abs one.  None of my clothes fit because of it .  The 20 pounds is a lofty goal, but I think I can do it if I'm diligent.
> 
> I have two obstacles that will cause me some problems.  Finding time to exercise is a big one.  My other obstacles is that I'm nursing.



Hi Alex - Ohhh, I want to lose my pooch too!  I think there are many of us who would love to lose it!  I know that if you are diligent you can meet your goals and overcome both your obstacles!  You will find so much support here to help you through, give you advice and listen to you when you want to share!  



JOANNEL said:


> Good luck every one, I am excited to get started!!!
> I have step class this morning and lots of housework!!! Just have to keep moving!!



Joanne - I am excited to get started again too!  Way to go with your plans to move today.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Jen- Where did you get that headband?  That is awesome.  I need to make a shirt with that saying on!



Here is the link to my headband...

http://www.bondiband.com/index.php?cPath=25_30_70_72&&page=3

If you scroll down the page you will see the one about being slow.  I am going to order a few more that I love as well.  



lisah0711 said:


> Wow!  There may be a move to the maintainer team in your future!
> 
> I was happy to weigh in this morning with a 2 lb loss.



Lisa - I am SOOO hoping to be on the maintainer team at some point.  That would be a huge dream come true of mine.  The best thing is...I feel like it could happen.  If you had asked me before, I would have never dreamed I could do it.  I will continue to say how happy I am that all of you inspire and motivate me daily.

 Great job on your 2 pound loss!!!! 



N&B'smom said:


> Just PM'd my weight and wanted to crawl under the covers and cry.  But....that's not going to happen.



Shelby - I totally know where you are at.  When I started our last challenge, I was shocked, embarrassed, overwhelmed, sad, etc.  It was such a low point.  I love that you say you are not going to just crawl under the covers and cry....YOU CAN DO THIS!  Just dig in and start and you will reach your goals and before you know it...you will not feel this way.



acename said:


> I plan on doing 30 day shred at least 3 days a week, maybe 4.  That's what I was doing last year when I lost weight.  Since it's a pretty short dvd that should work well for me.  I also have some dance dvds that I love if I have time.  My son really likes to ride in the stroller so walks will probably be in our future.
> 
> As far as diet, I'm not someone who can count calories.  I get too obsessed with it and it becomes all I think about.  I just plan on choosing more fruits and vegtables, which is so easy in summer.  I got some strawberries and summer squash from a local farmer yesterday.  they are sooooo much better than from the grocery.  Water is also big for me.  I drink a lot.  I have 2 32oz water bottles that I rotate everyday.  I usually drink 2 full ones everyday not including anything else I drink.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good starting day!



Alex - Sounds like you have some great ideas and plans for getting going.  Most importantly...drink that water!  I am on my 2 large glass of the day!  



sherry said:


> My plan to keep myself on track is to track every day but Sunday on sparkpeople.



Sounds like a great plan!



keenercam said:


> In response to the QOTD, I'd have to say that I will eliminate one bad habit at a time.  If I do this in a reasonable fashion, I won't feel so overwhelmed and my chances for success will be greater.



I like the idea of eliminating just one thing at a time.  It was so overwhelming when I started because I thought I would change everything...I am now learning to take things one step at a time and it makes me so much happier!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Challenge Part 2= actually this past week I noticed that my water intake was slowly going down so I decided to use my WDW refillable mug we got in sept.  I think its about 16 oz (someone help me if I am wrong).  I plan on drinking 3-4 per day.  I started this yesterday and it has already worked.  It helps to remind me of my ultimate goal....finishing the princess in feb! and my special reward of going to disney for a few days with my mom and aunt (special girls trip).

QOTD- My plan is to do Weight Watchers on my own.  I have done WW many times over the past 13 years.  Sometime I did meetings, sometimes I did online, and sometimes I did is alone.  I have been successful with all 3 ways of doing it.  So hopefully doing these challenges will help me get to my goal and then my ultimate goal that Ive never accomplished....maintaining.

I have completed the C25K and now can run 35-38 minutes with only 2-3 short walk breaks. (if its cool out I can make it w/out the walking).  I plan on increasing my runs 10% each week and doing them 4x/week.  I plan to keep 1 rest day and then add 2 days of cross training (not sure what yet may vary week to week).  In july I am going to start a 10K training program and will hopefully complete a local marathon on 9/12 by getting a relay team together, I am hoping to run the 5.5 or 6.8 leg.  Then in novemeber I will start my official 1/2 marathon training for the disney princess.


----------



## happysmyly

keenercam said:


> In response to the QOTD, I'd have to say that I will eliminate one bad habit at a time.  If I do this in a reasonable fashion, I won't feel so overwhelmed and my chances for success will be greater.
> 
> The first habit that I MUST break is nighttime snacking. Considering that my dinners tend to be late due to my work schedule, there is really no excuse for night time snacking...  The past couple of nights I have been offered pizza, ice cream, chinese takeout and other kinds of snacks after dinner and I have had the strength to say "no thanks."



Cam - good luck to you with breaking this first habit.  I too am a night-time snacker... and I just haven't had the strength to just say 'no thanks'... so I chew gum - extra peppermint gum - puts that nice taste in my mouth and I have to physically remove the gum from my mouth to put some other treat-like thing in it--so it makes it more 'conscious' treating - which helps me.  Good luck with this habit!!



Connie96 said:


> Eat less. Move more.
> ... my approach for this time is that I'm just going to make the best decisions I can in each moment. Whether that moment is planning lunches for the week or ordering from a menu, I'm just going to use the knowledge I have and make the best decisions I can make.
> 
> I am also going to continue running and training for longer distances.



OK Connie - that is going on  my quote/suggestion list too... "_I'm just going to make the best decisions I can in each moment._"  Great plan!  Thank you!!



Greenfield1984 said:


> Friday QOTD:
> Exercise-wise: I'm starting with aiming for at least 3 days of exercise a week (I'm on week2day2 of C25K).  I plan on doing 5 days/week, but want to keep my goal small at the beginning so I don't get discouraged...
> 
> Food-wise:  We are really good with keeping only healthy foods in our house...   I'm a terrible 3pm snacker.  When I get home I just graze on everything. So I need to cut that out. Also, when I'm out of the house I need to focus on making healthier choices and just saying NO!
> So I'm tracking all my food on sparkpeople.com, drinking TONS of water, bringing my lunch to work, and working hard on just saying NO.



Greenfield--Lately I've had trouble with afternoon snacking too... but keeping healthy food in the house is a great tool to help so if you do snack, at least it's on healthier foods.  Sounds like you have a good plan in place to succeed.

I need to be more like Ann (Maiziezoe) and make out plans and then stick to them.

Have a great day, and a great day tomorrow--be wise and healthy with your choices (advice to me too)!!

 Liz


----------



## tigger813

Good morning again!

Just PMed my starting weight in. Not too bad considering my lack of working out this week. I'm up 2.2 from last week. I got in a 2-3 mile walk and the 2 mile WATP this morning. I'm really loving my early morning walks as it gets me going for the day.

QOTD: I will not let stress of my parent's visiting for 6 weeks get the best of me. I will go back to what I did when I lost the initial weight. I will work out at least 5 days a week and continue to drink LOTS of water. I will also limit my alcohol to once during the week and keep it under control on the weekends. It's going to be a busy weekend so I will have to watch it so I don't have to really go crazy working out next week.

DH and I are going out to lunch for an Asian buffet. We haven't been to the place in well over a year and since he took the day off I figured we should go out for lunch. We also hope to water seal the deck and clean out all the crap underneath the deck. Girls need to clean their rooms this afternoon. We'll probably play games and watch movies and the Celtics tonight and maybe try and do some planning for our Dec. trip!

Please send Pixie Dust that our waitlist comes through soon!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Graciesmom77

Eeyore's Butterfly - CONGRATS!!!! How exciting. I wish I were getting married again. It was such a fun and amazing time in my life!

QOTD: I plan on making my food choices in advance for the most part. If I know what I am going to eat for the day I can eat healthy, but as soon as I am left to figure it out at the spur of the moment I eat something really bad for me. I am going to make my menus a week in advance and stick to that.

For exercise I am going to aim for 3 times a week atleast 30 minutes. I know I should do more, but with DH being home for the first time for any length of time in a year, I know we will want to spend a lot of our time as a family. Maybe DH and I can find a way to burn calories together!  

I weighed in today and was happy to see that since I had to suffer through the stomach flu all week, atleast it showed on the scale. I was down 5.2!   Yea! I am only 1.8 away from reacing my goal of 30 pounds before June 17th! Heck, maybe with some  I will lose 35 before I go!

I know that a couple of you are nursing and I am too. My daughter is 13 months, but I am still going to nurse for awhile because she is so small she isn't even on the doc's charts anymore. Nursing can make weight loss a challenge, but I feel its worth it.

I hope you all are having a great day. Stay Strong, we CAN do this!


----------



## DaniB

I weigh-in every Thursday night at 7pm as it is, so I just PM'd last nights weight right now.

I hope LuvBaloo gets my PM.  I couldn't find her profile anywhere to click on and send that way I usually do.  I ended up typing her name in the receiver spot when I said to send a new message.  I haven't sent PMs that way before.

Good luck to everyone!  Hopefully this will be the motivation I need.  I was able to lose 20 lbs so easily in my first 10 weeks, but I've only lost 2.6 in the past 6 weeks!!  Argh!


----------



## cativa

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Well, I now have a very good reason for losing weight. Aaron proposed tonight!



CONGRATS!!!!! 

Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge.

My name is Danielle and I am 34 year old wife and stepmother.  I've fought my weight since...well...since birth I guess.  I don't think I've had a single thin day in my whole life!  I've battled it many times, with varrying degrees of success, but with always the same outcome:  it all come back plus some.  My husband shares my weight issues, and he's recently been put on cholesterol medication and the doctor is threatening blood pressure medication even though he isn't even 40 yet!  Obviously something has got to change!

My goal for this challenge specifically is to loose 15 pounds (I need to loose more than that eventually, but this will be a good start!).  Not only because I need to, but also because we have promised our daughter we'd take her to Disneyland this August for her birthday...and I want us to be able to enjoy ourselves as much as possible...meaning fitting on all the rides and having the stamina to take on the parks all day!  

More than that though, I want to create a healthier lifestyle for myself and my husband.  I want to make sure we are around for our daughter's wedding!  


Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals? 

I've signed up for Sparkpeople in the past, but I've promised myself I am now going to really stick with the journaling.  DH and I have also agreed to have fish one night a week, a vegetarian night weekly, and no more than one dinner out a week.

I take our dog out for a morning walk every weekday - its about a mile.  This doesn't seem to be enough exercise though.  My plan is to work out 3 evenings a week.


----------



## N&B'smom

Hello again!!  You all sound so motivated, I just want to hang with you all day to keep me on track.  

I've decided to start running, it's not something I love but I think I will grow to love it if I can make it a habit.  I'd like to include my DS11 too, I think it would be good for him and it's something we can do together.  

I'm off to get showered for the concert and all, I will check in with everyone either tonight or tomorrow!!!!  

 Here's to a great first day!!

P.S.  I'm planning the food for our family's Memorial Day BBQ, making healthy choices!!!!


----------



## LMO429

My goal for the first four weeks working out wise is to do a jillian michaels dvd rotation I read about online.  Then the following month I plan on doing the turbofire workout plan for the following 12 weeks.

Here is a link to turbofire it looks super motivating and amazing! I can't wait:
http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/turbofire.do?code=TURBOFIREDOTCOM

My biggest hurdle is going to be WEEKEND EATING!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can eat great during the week and then the weekend comes and its SABOTAGE!..its going to be especially challenging with it being the summer.

As far as diet goes I am doing the bodybugg plan.  Calories IN Calories OUT


----------



## DaniB

Hi everyone, I'm Dani!  I'm turning 41 this year, married and have two children.  My daughter's turning 11 in a couple of weeks and my son is 6.

Our family is going to Disney for the first time this September and I decided if we were really going to spend that amount of money, than I darn well was going to lose weight!  

At the beginning of the year, I was 70 lbs over the weight I want to be at.  My goal was to lose 50 lbs by July 1st but I guess that was not realistic enough for me . I have only lost 23 lbs as of last night's weigh-in.

I really am hoping to have 50 lbs gone by the time we leave for our trip early September.  So my goal is to lose 30 lbs by the end of this challenge.

And specifically short-term - 10 lbs in the next 5 weeks darn it!  I want to purchase a new swimsuit in July before all the nice ones disappear. 

Once my husband realized I was serious about losing weight, he started with me as well and has lost 12 lbs.  

Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## Kimkimba

Thursday QOTD:  I'm Kim and I'm 44 (not sure how that happened).   I'm a SAHM with 4 kids. My dd21 is out on her own, middle two ds12 and dd7 both have special needs (autism, NLD, ED, ADHD) and dd3 appears to be perfectly average and awnry.  Lived outside of Philly in a nice suburb my whole life.  Happily married for 13 years this Sunday.  Didn't have a weight problem until I became a SAHM 7 years ago.  I've lost 30 of the pounds and still have 40 to go til I am thin again.

Friday QOTD:  I'm going to increase my steps to 14,000 3 times a week.  Normally I do 10,000 6 days.  I can run a mile, but would like to be able to run 3 miles by the end of this summer.  I'm really going to try to increase my fruits and veggies over the summer and get rid of most of the processed foods.


----------



## DaniB

Connie96 said:


> What I learned (again!) from losing weight last year is that being too strict for too long is a recipe for insane over-eating.  I've lost weight many times and rewarded myself by pigging out for days, months or even years.That's why, this time, I'm choosing to reward myself BIG for the maintenance of the weight rather than for the loss.



I so agree with your beinging strict for too long bit!  I think the reason I lost so much weight quickly in my first 10 weeks was because I rewarded myself after each weigh-in.  As long as we lost weight each Thursday, my husband & I would treat ourselves to fast food (our weakness) for lunch on Friday.  Fish & Chips, Wendy's, pizza - whatever.

When my husband's shift changed and we could not do this anymore - I found it such as struggle.  In 6 weeks I have only lost 2.6 lbs!

Thankfully his shift goes back to normal as of Monday! 




Littleprincess2010 said:


> Since meeting (and marrying) my husband I've lost almost 30 lbs!!!!   We want to add another bundle of joy to our lives but I've got another 30 lbs to go before I hit my Pre-pregnancy weigh, which is my goal before we have another little munchkin.



That is just amazing hearing you lost weight after marrying!!   So many times it is quite the opposite for people.  Wishing you a fast weight loss for your new little one!



JOANNEL said:


> I have lost my job as of tomorrow and my boys 21 & 24 have both left this week. So it's been a rought month. I hope this gets me motivated and off the couch.



That is rough.  I'm sorry hear so many changes in so little time have happened.    My daughter's turning 11 in a couple of weeks and it hit me last night (while getting her b-day invitations printed out) that she will be leaving in less than 10 years. 



Dahly said:


> Speaking of Adventures by Disney...my 'BIG' reward for myself is the Italy trip next year for our 15th anniversary, but I am not willing to do it at the weight I am at now..as much as I loved our trip last year, I missed out on a few things because I just simply couldn't walk as far as the group was going to....so this challenge is coming at a great time!  I want to be able to walk all over Rome and Florence without having to stop and take too many rest breaks.



Very cool!!  I dream of being able to take my dad back to Italy as he has never been back since his family moved here.  I sure wish I had put money away each paycheck all these years ago...


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *Friday QOTD:  We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge.  Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?*



My plan is to follow the exercise plan I sketched out yesterday for June/July. It adds up to about 35M/wk, which will be challenging but doable. I'm also committed to seriously working on my food intake. I've recently given up chips and most processed food, so I just need to work on my quantities. I'm trying to shift more calories to earlier in the day. I need to get out of the habit of eating while I watch tv. And I need to work on my weekend eating -- even with my long runs I don't get as much movement as during the week and it shows in Monday's weigh in. I'm also going back to things that have worked for me before -- weighing daily, making sure I'm in bed by 9:30, and thinking about my goals -- and how I'll feel when I get on the plane for our vacation at the end of August -- I want to feel confident and happy going to visit my teeny tiny SIL!  I also bought a new BL book, and I read some every night. This is to keep me focused and out of the kitchen after dinner. 

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

N&B'smom said:


> Just PM'd my weight and wanted to crawl under the covers and cry.  But....that's not going to happen.  I have a VERY crazy day ahead of me...heading to a concert where we have GA seats so we will be standing/walking from about 2pm until about 9:30pm.  Food will not be the easiest today but I will do my best to make wise choices!!!
> 
> I'm glad this day is here and am so excited to GET STARTED!!!!


 I had that exact feeling when we started the last challenge, and I really was pessimistic that I could succeed. If I can do it--you can do it! Enjoy the concert!



keenercam said:


> Hopefully by the time I am fully in charge of my intake again I will have eliminated the compulsion for night time snacking and will have the fortitude to just not do it.


Just a thought--but if you enjoy an evening snack, can you build it into your daily calories? DH and I often have "dessert" around 8:00. But I always know what I'm going to have. A tiny bit of chocolate ice cream with strawberries tastes just as good as a huge bowl of ice cream with fudge toppings.

Lisa--Can't wait to celebrate One-derland with you!!!

I'm back from the Y. I am up .6 from the end of the last challenge (last Friday)--not bad considering we were at Disney for 5 days! So I have 17.2 lbs to lose by the end of this challenge. My b-day is September 4, so my goal is to be at goal by then.

QOTD--drink my water, keep up the exercise (6 days a week), cook at home Monday-Thursday at least, and limit my grown-up drinks to Friday and Saturday. I'm also going to track for a while on Spark People because I'm not getting enough calories on some of these big workout days.

Have a great day everyone! I'll check in later.


----------



## DaniB

jenanderson said:


> *Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)! *
> 
> *PART ONE*
> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
> Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
> 
> *PART TWO*
> To help establish the habit of drinking your 6-8 oz of water each day, your challenge for this week is to find a cup, glass, mug, bottlewhatever.that will inspired you and make you feel happy each day!  No need to send me a PM of what you found.  Instead, post at any time this week about what is inspiring you to drink your water!  Can't wait to hear about all the fun cups, mugs, bottles, etc!



Ohhh, the drinking water part will be easy as I already have that down pat.  I drink about 65 ozs.  Wow - I had not realized it was that much.  I just weighed my drinking glass full of water - emptied it and re-weighed it.  13 ozs x 5 glass a day.  Am I over drinking water???  I do not drink coffee, tea (unless I'm sick) and only have a can of pop once or twice a week.

Now the veggies... I really don't like veggies.  This will be harder but as I REALLY want to drop 10 lbs in the next 10 weeks I'll force myself...


----------



## NCRedding

QOTD:  My plan is to TRACK, TRACK, TRACK my food on WW, even if I use the entire week's extra points in one day!  It is easy for me to say increase my exercise, as lately I've have been doing no formal exercising.  Drinking water always helps so I plan to focus on the COW this week to get my water and vegetable intake to closer to where it needs to be.


----------



## DaniB

acename said:


> My daughter was such and easy baby.  My son however, is not.  He hates to sleep.  I know it's crazy but he really does.  If I get one 2 hour nap out of him a day I'm doing well.  My daughter doesn't nap anymore and she likes to exercise with me (well she dances around me while I do workout dvds but still..)  Hopefully I can get him on a good schedule so I can exercise most days.



Oye.. I hear you there!  Neither of my two kids napped well   I would always hear from parents whose babies napped 3 hours a day and sleep all night, but not mine!

My son cut out his naps completely shortly after 2 1/2.

By 3 he was waking up EVERY NIGHT in the middle of the night for 2-4 hours...  By the time JK started I was phoning the doctor for drugs - for him!  I wanted him to sleep so I could sleep   No drugs...   But thankfully JK wore him out that he only woke up like this a couple nights a week instead of every night.

Now he's 6 and for the past few months he just can NOT fall asleep before 10pm!  However, I much prefer this as he will stay in his room (for the most part) quietly playing and now sleeps all through the night!!  Every night!!!  

My daughter?  Somewhere around age 8-9 she started sleeping 12 + hours.  It is hard to wake her now


----------



## DaniB

happysmyly said:


> *Friday QOTD:  We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge.  Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?*



- I drink lots of water
- keep busy with a project so I do not want to take the time to eat/snack 
- not eat high-fat, high-sugar foods... eat more protein & veggies, less carbs
- I eat a light breakfast, larger lunch, and a meal replacement shake for dinner
- lots of walking!  I try to walk 6 kms a day, somtimes 8kms.  Hmm... that's 3.75 to 5 miles a day.

** and I know everyone says not to... but I weigh myself on WII FIT every morning.  When I see that -.4 or -.9 in the morning, it really keeps me motivated for the rest of the day!


----------



## Dahly

Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?

Since finding this challenge last week..i joined sparkpeople, and have been tracking my food each day for the past 6...wow..to see the numbers of calories and fat grams that I have been eating is a real eye-opener!  My plan is to continue to track..and learn to better pre-plan my meals. I am very lucky to work from home, but I am not good at keeping healthy food in the fridge/pantry...I also need to leave DS home when I grocery shop, stuff ends up in the basket that neither of us of needs, and then of course I help him eat it! 

Several weeks ago we put the kabosh on buying ice cream at the grocery, after realizing we were going through 2 half gallon blue blue tubs A WEEK between 3 of us.  I think i would rather pay the premium at Ben and Jerry's or Cold Stone, and have one serving occasionally on a Saturday, rather than having a tub sitting in the freezer that I can get to at any time!

Several people have mentioned they were going to stop drinking soda...I used to be a 4-6 can a day drinker of coke...DH and I switched several years ago..me to sprite, and then diet sprite, and he to diet coke. Since then , I have cut out soda altogether..and I can't stand the taste of coke or even sprite anymore..way too sweet.  I will have a sprite zero once a month or so, just to have a taste of something other than water/tea...however, my new addiction is sweet tea...so I am working on cutting my tea intake from 4-5 glasses a day to only one with dinner.  So far this week I have hit my 8+ glasses of water each day..so that is a major change right away! 


Exercise - I have a weak ankle, so I don't get to walk as far or for as long as I would like.  I am hoping that as some weight comes off, the pressure on my ankle will let up somewhat. I do take the dog for a mile or so walk each evening, and I use the Wii...Wit Fit Plus and EA Active...but not consistently. I have 3 WATP dvds that I like, but again, not consistent on those either.  My plan is to work out at least 4 nights a week for at least 30mins, varying between the Wii and my WATP dvd's, in addition to the dog walks. 

The other piece of my plan is to learn from you guys! So many of you have done these challenges before, and there is so much collective wisdom out there. I have started to copy some of things you are posting into an email to myself...so keep them coming! 

Hope everyone is having a great Friday!

Dahly


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mommyof2Pirates said:


> .... I decided to use my WDW refillable mug we got in sept.  I think its about 16 oz (someone help me if I am wrong).


If you fill the refillable mug to the inner rim it's exactly 16 oz (no ice in it)




DaniB said:


> Ohhh, the drinking water part will be easy as I already have that down pat.  I drink about 65 ozs.  Wow - I had not realized it was that much.  I just weighed my drinking glass full of water - emptied it and re-weighed it.  13 ozs x 5 glass a day.  Am I over drinking water???



Yes you are over drinking water!!! You can get water poisoning if you drink to much. Your goal is 48 oz a day and you can count 1 cup of coffee or tea in that.


----------



## nunzia

Please add me to the Loser's team. First timer so if I goof up , please tell me.


----------



## RENThead09

QOTD...

I start officially training for my half on Monday!  Woo Hoo

I am just finishing 10 sessions with a trainer, so I am going to do core workouts twice a week

I bought a Biggest Loser DVD and am doing that twice a week. 

I also am checking out this Sparkspeople everyone is talking about.  I used a bodybugg last year, so this may be a great help.


Sounds like everyone is ready to get this summer started on the right foot.  Have a great weekend and make happy healthy choices!

-Pat


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Hi it's me again!!!

I'm BernardandMissBianca aka MissBlink, BAMB, Mom, hey you. Etc... but you can call me Buffy. 
I'm 36 cough cough. and I've been married to Mr. Blink for 17 years. 
We have 4 kids as seen below (and yes, they are really like that). 3 boys 13 (almost 14), DS9, DS8 and my little princess DD4. 

I'm the sarcastic one in the group. I'm a bit of a sassy britches, especially to Jennz. I love giving her a hard time, it's my job. LOL

I am the moderator of the Creative Community so all you crafty people out there come over. 

Goals - 
- to lose 20 pounds during this challenge
- to feel better about my self (had an epiphany about clothes today)
- to do C25K DS13 and I are aiming towards the Everest Challenge in 2011 so I need to get moving on training for that


how to obtain these goals -
- cutting out fast food. I did it for a while but we've gotten back into the habit of it. 
- reducing snacking
- good better foods, more from scratch
- walk/run the boys are doing 3 sports camps and Mom said she'd take DD so that give me 3 hours every day over the course of 3 weeks to train. Plus the mileage I put in at Disney


----------



## Connie96

DaniB said:


> Ohhh, the drinking water part will be easy as I already have that down pat.  I drink about 65 ozs.  Wow - I had not realized it was that much.  I just weighed my drinking glass full of water - emptied it and re-weighed it.  13 ozs x 5 glass a day.  Am I over drinking water???



The usual recommendation is 8-8oz glasses per day, which is 64oz, so I think you're fine. I generally drink in the neighborhood of 72 - 96, and that's just straight water, not counting a couple of glasses of tea. 

Although, I wonder (and maybe I'm just a dunce, but) I know that the recommendation is based on fluid ounces, not ounces by weight. Does 1 fluid ounce of water = one weighed ounce??


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Connie96 said:


> The usual recommendation is 8-8oz glasses per day, which is 64oz, so I think you're fine. I generally drink in the neighborhood of 72 - 96, and that's just straight water, not counting a couple of glasses of tea.
> 
> Although, I wonder (and maybe I'm just a dunce, but) I know that the recommendation is based on fluid ounces, not ounces by weight. Does 1 fluid ounce of water = one weighed ounce??



nope, that's volume. 
1 gallon of water weighs 8.35 pounds

one fl ounce is 1.0425 avoirdupois ounces


----------



## Connie96

BernardandMissBianca said:


> nope, that's volume.
> 1 gallon of water weighs 8.35 pounds
> 
> one fl ounce is 1.0425 avoirdupois ounces



Thanks!

I appreciate the information, but I don't know if I can be friends with someone who uses words like "avoirdupois". 



DaniB said:


> Ohhh, the drinking water part will be easy as I already have that down pat.  I drink about 65 ozs.  Wow - I had not realized it was that much.  I just weighed my drinking glass full of water - emptied it and re-weighed it.  13 ozs x 5 glass a day.



Dani, based on the information provided by our lovely MissBianca, you might consider re-measuring using a measuring cup rather than the scale to make sure you're drinking as much water as you intend to drink.

Another thing about the 8-8oz (64oz) recommendation is that I've always seen it written as "AT LEAST" 8-8oz glasses. I'm not sure how much is too much, but if you hit a gallon (128oz), it might be time to slow down.  Until then, keep a clear path to the potty!


----------



## escape

Oops!  I missed yesterday's QOTD.  Here it is along with today's response...

My name is Susie and I'm 52 years old.  My birthday is June 1 so I'll have to start saying 53 here soon.    Honestly, I feel much younger than I really am but I don't look it due to my weight and unhealthy eating habits.  I keep saying that I want to change but due to "issues" in my life, I keep going back to the comfort food and bad eating habits.  I'm really hoping to pull strength from many of you and just from reading your posts, I can tell that this is the right place for me.  

As for my goals, I need to lose 65 pounds - hoping to lose 20 for this challenge.  I've participated in 28 half-marathons, 2 marathons and 1 Goofy challenge.  In addition, I do long-distance cycling.  I'm quite proud of these accomplishments considering just a few years ago, two miles of walking (at a rather slow pace) was my physical limit.  I can do the endurance now, I'm just slower than I want to be.  I need to be more physically fit and I want to feel better.  My immediate goal is to get a new PR for the upcoming Disneyland half-marathon Labor Day weekend.

What am I going to do?  I've just started working with a personal trainer once a week.  We're working on core exercises.  She kicked my rear end this morning.  I had to come home and lay down for an hour afterwards.  Like Cam and others, I'm going to cut out eating late at night.  I'm also going to try to cut out some of the bad snacking in between meals.  I'll see what works for you guys and try to incorporate some of your successes into my life.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Kimkimba said:


> Thursday QOTD:  I'm Kim and I'm 44 (not sure how that happened).   I'm a SAHM with 4 kids. My dd21 is out on her own, middle two ds12 and dd7 both have special needs (autism, NLD, ED, ADHD) and dd3 appears to be perfectly average and awnry.  Lived outside of Philly in a nice suburb my whole life.  Happily married for 13 years this Sunday.  Didn't have a weight problem until I became a SAHM 7 years ago.  I've lost 30 of the pounds and still have 40 to go til I am thin again.
> 
> Friday QOTD:  I'm going to increase my steps to 14,000 3 times a week.  Normally I do 10,000 6 days.  I can run a mile, but would like to be able to run 3 miles by the end of this summer.  I'm really going to try to increase my fruits and veggies over the summer and get rid of most of the processed foods.



Hey Kim, I am near your area.  I am about 30-40 minutes west of philly, allentown/bethlehem area.  Always fun to meet someone else in PA!  Good job on your weight loss so far!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> If you fill the refillable mug to the inner rim it's exactly 16 oz (no ice in it)



Thanks so much, I use no ice so that is perfect and I usually fill it to the top rim.  So 3-4 a day would be right on target!


----------



## maiziezoe

Rose&Mike said:


> Just a thought--but if you enjoy an evening snack, can you build it into your daily calories? DH and I often have "dessert" around 8:00. But I always know what I'm going to have. A tiny bit of chocolate ice cream with strawberries tastes just as good as a huge bowl of ice cream with fudge toppings.
> .



We have strawberry shortcake just about every weekend as a special treat. Fat free-sugar free angel food cake, fresh strawberries and fat free whip cream. Fat free/low sugar and DE-LICIOUS!


----------



## sahbushka

Hi all...my name is Sarah and I am 31 years old.  I have worked pretty crazy hours the past couple years but just got a promotion and will be working M-F 8-4:30 starting in 2 weeks with all holidays off.  I have been married for 8 years and we have 2 children as seen below...my daughter will be 2 next month.  My husband works full time and is going to school to become a personal trainer...he takes his test for this next month.  I have been doing the BL challenges for a year now and have had some decent success but have been really struggling with making good food choices over the past few weeks.  I am currently training for a 5k using the C25K program...am doing week 6 day 3 tonight.  I have a 5k I am aiming for August 7.

My goals are to lose 32 lbs and to fit into a size 12 jean.

Don't forget to drink that water!

SarahMay


----------



## maiziezoe

Good afternoon!

I had my weigh in this morning. I am down 1.6 since last Friday which is such good news for me. I have been pretty sick with a terrible cold since Monday so I didn't run at all this week (not since last Sunday)... so losing 1.6 without, without exercise, proves that I know how to eat.... properly.  Yippee!!

After my weigh in I went for a run. I wanted to do 5k but I couldn't stop coughing. I only got in 2.1 before I quit. Frustrating. So I mowed the lawn. 

*Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?*

Run, run, run.... plan, plan, plan.


----------



## lisah0711

jenanderson said:


> Lisa - I am SOOO hoping to be on the maintainer team at some point.  That would be a huge dream come true of mine.  The best thing is...I feel like it could happen.  If you had asked me before, I would have never dreamed I could do it.  I will continue to say how happy I am that all of you inspire and motivate me daily.



You will be a maintainer some day -- it will be sooner than you think!  

*happysmyly,* enjoy your break with DH -- sounds lik you both need some R&R.  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I will not let stress of my parent's visiting for 6 weeks get the best of me. I will go back to what I did when I lost the initial weight. I will work out at least 5 days a week and continue to drink LOTS of water. I will also limit my alcohol to once during the week and keep it under control on the weekends. It's going to be a busy weekend so I will have to watch it so I don't have to really go crazy working out next week.
> 
> Please send Pixie Dust that our waitlist comes through soon!!!!! Thanks!



 for your waitlist!  What do you have booked and what are you hoping for?

Didn't your Mom "accidentally" take home your free weights las time they visited after you got her hooked on exercise, too?


----------



## lovedvc

My name is Vicki, I am 38 and was also in the BL spring.  I lost 10.9 not as much as would have hoped but it will do.   This time around I am shooting for another 10 which would bring me to 145 lbs.  I have been married for 13 yrs and have 2 boys, 11 and 7.  I work part time but its 4 -5 days a week.  Things can get hectic around here sometimes, but I don't let it get in the way of my workouts thats my time.



maiziezoe said:


> Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?



My plan is to just stay on target with my journaling and my workouts.  Everyone has been going back and forth about how much water is enough.  Everyone is different you have to go by what helps you lose and feel good.  I drink 96 oz of water, coffee and diet iced tea through out the day.  I was having trouble losing before I increased my water intake.  I workout hard during the week and I have to replace what I lose or my metabolism will fail.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Graciesmom77 said:


> I weighed in today and was happy to see that since I had to suffer through the stomach flu all week, atleast it showed on the scale. I was down 5.2!   Yea! I am only 1.8 away from reacing my goal of 30 pounds before June 17th! Heck, maybe with some  I will lose 35 before I go!
> 
> I know that a couple of you are nursing and I am too. My daughter is 13 months, but I am still going to nurse for awhile because she is so small she isn't even on the doc's charts anymore. Nursing can make weight loss a challenge, but I feel its worth it.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day. Stay Strong, we CAN do this!



Glad that you are feeling better!    Nursing will make your weight loss a challenge but what better reason to take it slow and easy that your sweet baby girl.  



DaniB said:


> I weigh-in every Thursday night at 7pm as it is, so I just PM'd last nights weight right now.
> 
> I hope LuvBaloo gets my PM.  I couldn't find her profile anywhere to click on and send that way I usually do.  I ended up typing her name in the receiver spot when I said to send a new message.  I haven't sent PMs that way before.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!  Hopefully this will be the motivation I need.  I was able to lose 20 lbs so easily in my first 10 weeks, but I've only lost 2.6 in the past 6 weeks!!  Argh!



You can right click on LuvBaloo's name on one of her posts and there is a drop down menu that has Private Message as an option.  She will also post a list of folks who haven't sent their weights on Sunday or Monday so you would get a warning if she doesn't receive your PM.



cativa said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge.
> 
> My name is Danielle and I am 34 year old wife and stepmother.  I've fought my weight since...well...since birth I guess.  I don't think I've had a single thin day in my whole life!  I've battled it many times, with varrying degrees of success, but with always the same outcome:  it all come back plus some.  My husband shares my weight issues, and he's recently been put on cholesterol medication and the doctor is threatening blood pressure medication even though he isn't even 40 yet!  Obviously something has got to change!
> 
> My goal for this challenge specifically is to loose 15 pounds (I need to loose more than that eventually, but this will be a good start!).  Not only because I need to, but also because we have promised our daughter we'd take her to Disneyland this August for her birthday...and I want us to be able to enjoy ourselves as much as possible...meaning fitting on all the rides and having the stamina to take on the parks all day!
> 
> More than that though, I want to create a healthier lifestyle for myself and my husband.  I want to make sure we are around for our daughter's wedding!
> 
> Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?
> 
> I've signed up for Sparkpeople in the past, but I've promised myself I am now going to really stick with the journaling.  DH and I have also agreed to have fish one night a week, a vegetarian night weekly, and no more than one dinner out a week.
> 
> I take our dog out for a morning walk every weekday - its about a mile.  This doesn't seem to be enough exercise though.  My plan is to work out 3 evenings a week.



A DL trip is a good motivator.    Sparkpeople has a section that will help you calculate how many calories you are burning based on steps or time walking.  

We all have a tendency to really underestimate the amount of calories that we consume and overestimate how many calories we burned exercising.  Being just a little off on either can be the difference between success and frustration.



N&B'smom said:


> Hello again!!  You all sound so motivated, I just want to hang with you all day to keep me on track.
> 
> I've decided to start running, it's not something I love but I think I will grow to love it if I can make it a habit.  I'd like to include my DS11 too, I think it would be good for him and it's something we can do together.
> 
> I'm off to get showered for the concert and all, I will check in with everyone either tonight or tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Here's to a great first day!!
> 
> P.S.  I'm planning the food for our family's Memorial Day BBQ, making healthy choices!!!!



 for healthy food choices!  

What concert are you seeing?



LMO429 said:


> My goal for the first four weeks working out wise is to do a jillian michaels dvd rotation I read about online.  Then the following month I plan on doing the turbofire workout plan for the following 12 weeks.
> 
> Here is a link to turbofire it looks super motivating and amazing! I can't wait:
> http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/turbofire.do?code=TURBOFIREDOTCOM
> 
> My biggest hurdle is going to be WEEKEND EATING!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can eat great during the week and then the weekend comes and its SABOTAGE!..its going to be especially challenging with it being the summer.
> 
> As far as diet goes I am doing the bodybugg plan.  Calories IN Calories OUT



What are the dvds in the Jillian Michaels rotation?



Kimkimba said:


> Thursday QOTD:  I'm Kim and I'm 44 (not sure how that happened).   I'm a SAHM with 4 kids. My dd21 is out on her own, middle two ds12 and dd7 both have special needs (autism, NLD, ED, ADHD) and dd3 appears to be perfectly average and awnry.  Lived outside of Philly in a nice suburb my whole life.  Happily married for 13 years this Sunday.  Didn't have a weight problem until I became a SAHM 7 years ago.  I've lost 30 of the pounds and still have 40 to go til I am thin again.
> 
> Friday QOTD:  I'm going to increase my steps to 14,000 3 times a week.  Normally I do 10,000 6 days.  I can run a mile, but would like to be able to run 3 miles by the end of this summer.  I'm really going to try to increase my fruits and veggies over the summer and get rid of most of the processed foods.



Wow!  That is a lot of steps!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> My plan is to follow the exercise plan I sketched out yesterday for June/July. It adds up to about 35M/wk, which will be challenging but doable. I'm also committed to seriously working on my food intake. I've recently given up chips and most processed food, so I just need to work on my quantities. I'm trying to shift more calories to earlier in the day. I need to get out of the habit of eating while I watch tv. And I need to work on my weekend eating -- even with my long runs I don't get as much movement as during the week and it shows in Monday's weigh in. I'm also going back to things that have worked for me before -- weighing daily, making sure I'm in bed by 9:30, and thinking about my goals -- and how I'll feel when I get on the plane for our vacation at the end of August -- I want to feel confident and happy going to visit my teeny tiny SIL!  I also bought a new BL book, and I read some every night. This is to keep me focused and out of the kitchen after dinner.
> 
> Maria



Sounds like a great plan for success!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I had that exact feeling when we started the last challenge, and I really was pessimistic that I could succeed. If I can do it--you can do it!



And you did great last challenge!  



NCRedding said:


> QOTD:  My plan is to TRACK, TRACK, TRACK my food on WW, even if I use the entire week's extra points in one day!  It is easy for me to say increase my exercise, as lately I've have been doing no formal exercising.  Drinking water always helps so I plan to focus on the COW this week to get my water and vegetable intake to closer to where it needs to be.



I think that as you track that you have a tendency to eat less or at least make better choices because you see how quickly it can add up.  



Dahly said:


> The other piece of my plan is to learn from you guys! So many of you have done these challenges before, and there is so much collective wisdom out there. I have started to copy some of things you are posting into an email to myself...so keep them coming!



Sounds like you have a great plan in place to help you reach your goals, for you and your family.  

Don't worry that some of us have done these challenges before.  We really like to have new people join us in our journey.


----------



## lisah0711

nunzia said:


> Please add me to the Loser's team. First timer so if I goof up , please tell me.



 nunzia!  Nice to see you from the DL boards.  I am going to DL about a week after you so I want to hear all about VGC and WOC.  



RENThead09 said:


> QOTD...
> 
> I start officially training for my half on Monday!  Woo Hoo
> 
> I am just finishing 10 sessions with a trainer, so I am going to do core workouts twice a week
> 
> I bought a Biggest Loser DVD and am doing that twice a week.
> 
> I also am checking out this Sparkspeople everyone is talking about.  I used a bodybugg last year, so this may be a great help.
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone is ready to get this summer started on the right foot.  Have a great weekend and make happy healthy choices!
> 
> -Pat



There is a ton of great information on sparkpeople.com  There is also a Disboards team there but apparently all of us do our yakking on the Disboards because we are very quiet on sparkpeople.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> nope, that's volume.
> 1 gallon of water weighs 8.35 pounds
> 
> one fl ounce is 1.0425 avoirdupois ounces



Can I just say how amazed I was that you popped up with this reply in like 2 minutes?!?   



Connie96 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I appreciate the information, but I don't know if I can be friends with someone who uses words like "avoirdupois".







escape said:


> Oops!  I missed yesterday's QOTD.  Here it is along with today's response...
> 
> My name is Susie and I'm 52 years old.  My birthday is June 1 so I'll have to start saying 53 here soon.    Honestly, I feel much younger than I really am but I don't look it due to my weight and unhealthy eating habits.  I keep saying that I want to change but due to "issues" in my life, I keep going back to the comfort food and bad eating habits.  I'm really hoping to pull strength from many of you and just from reading your posts, I can tell that this is the right place for me.
> 
> As for my goals, I need to lose 65 pounds - hoping to lose 20 for this challenge.  I've participated in 28 half-marathons, 2 marathons and 1 Goofy challenge.  In addition, I do long-distance cycling.  I'm quite proud of these accomplishments considering just a few years ago, two miles of walking (at a rather slow pace) was my physical limit.  I can do the endurance now, I'm just slower than I want to be.  I need to be more physically fit and I want to feel better.  My immediate goal is to get a new PR for the upcoming Disneyland half-marathon Labor Day weekend.
> 
> What am I going to do?  I've just started working with a personal trainer once a week.  We're working on core exercises.  She kicked my rear end this morning.  I had to come home and lay down for an hour afterwards.  Like Cam and others, I'm going to cut out eating late at night.  I'm also going to try to cut out some of the bad snacking in between meals.  I'll see what works for you guys and try to incorporate some of your successes into my life.



What great cross training working with a trainer for your running.  As a newbie runner, and someone who never, ever thought they would be a runner, I have to say that people like you inspire me.   



maiziezoe said:


> We have strawberry shortcake just about every weekend as a special treat. Fat free-sugar free angel food cake, fresh strawberries and fat free whip cream. Fat free/low sugar and DE-LICIOUS!



Yum!  



sahbushka said:


> Hi all...my name is Sarah and I am 31 years old.  I have worked pretty crazy hours the past couple years but just got a promotion and will be working M-F 8-4:30 starting in 2 weeks with all holidays off.  I have been married for 8 years and we have 2 children as seen below...my daughter will be 2 next month.  My husband works full time and is going to school to become a personal trainer...he takes his test for this next month.  I have been doing the BL challenges for a year now and have had some decent success but have been really struggling with making good food choices over the past few weeks.  I am currently training for a 5k using the C25K program...am doing week 6 day 3 tonight.  I have a 5k I am aiming for August 7.
> 
> My goals are to lose 32 lbs and to fit into a size 12 jean.
> 
> Don't forget to drink that water!
> 
> SarahMay



And for those of you new to our challenge, SarahMay joined our challenge last summer and now has that wonderful 100 pound clippie that she worked so hard for!  



maiziezoe said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> I had my weigh in this morning. I am down 1.6 since last Friday which is such good news for me. I have been pretty sick with a terrible cold since Monday so I didn't run at all this week (not since last Sunday)... so losing 1.6 without, without exercise, proves that I know how to eat.... properly.  Yippee!!
> 
> After my weigh in I went for a run. I wanted to do 5k but I couldn't stop coughing. I only got in 2.1 before I quit. Frustrating. So I mowed the lawn.
> 
> *Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?*
> 
> Run, run, run.... plan, plan, plan.



 Hope that you are feeling better soon!



lovedvc said:


> My name is Vicki, I am 38 and was also in the BL spring.  I lost 10.9 not as much as would have hoped but it will do.   This time around I am shooting for another 10 which would bring me to 145 lbs.  I have been married for 13 yrs and have 2 boys, 11 and 7.  I work part time but its 4 -5 days a week.  Things can get hectic around here sometimes, but I don't let it get in the way of my workouts thats my time.



Good job making yourself a priority!  

We all have the day off today so we went and saw Shrek4.  It was a cute movie.  Thanks to these challenges, I can watch a movie without popcorn and I actually survive!    We had lunch at the Olive Garden but I ate less than half my entree.  I worked outside in the yard for an hour and will go back now.  I will be sure to be very, very good for the rest of the day.


----------



## sahbushka

Aggggghhhhhh!  All I can think about is junk food!  I want to do well and eat healthy but then I think of pizza or mexican food or candy and I feel like I can't stop myself....I am not used to this.  The past year I have been able to resist and now all of a sudden I can't seem to!

SarahMay


----------



## lisah0711

sahbushka said:


> Aggggghhhhhh!  All I can think about is junk food!  I want to do well and eat healthy but then I think of pizza or mexican food or candy and I feel like I can't stop myself....I am not used to this.  The past year I have been able to resist and now all of a sudden I can't seem to!
> 
> SarahMay



Can you pick one and have a little bit?  Sometimes it is best to give into the craving, as long as you don't go overboard.  Is there something else going on that is making you want to go off plan?    Maybe a walk to distract you?


----------



## Rose&Mike

sahbushka said:


> Aggggghhhhhh!  All I can think about is junk food!  I want to do well and eat healthy but then I think of pizza or mexican food or candy and I feel like I can't stop myself....I am not used to this.  The past year I have been able to resist and now all of a sudden I can't seem to!
> 
> SarahMay



 I feel your pain. I have been craving chocolate today. I have had two Hershey's kisses. We have baseball tonight, so I'm hoping the distraction will be enough.

I think someone said in the last thread that they are a Brave's fan. We are playing the Brave's AAA farm team this series. 

Have a great evening!


----------



## sahbushka

lisah0711 said:


> Can you pick one and have a little bit?  Sometimes it is best to give into the craving, as long as you don't go overboard.  Is there something else going on that is making you want to go off plan?    Maybe a walk to distract you?



I have binged multiple times in the past 2 weeks.  I think I am really stressed right now what with the new job and my daughter has been sick and I hit the 100 lb mark.  All stressful in their own way.  In the past I have been able to have a little bit but lately it seems to be all or nothing.  The distraction helps and getting out of the house helps, but that doesn't work at work and I haven't been able to go to the gym with my daughter being sick.  Very frustrating. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I feel your pain. I have been craving chocolate today. I have had two Hershey's kisses. We have baseball tonight, so I'm hoping the distraction will be enough.
> 
> I think someone said in the last thread that they are a Brave's fan. We are playing the Brave's AAA farm team this series.
> 
> Have a great evening!



Thanks for the support.  It is just so hard sometimes!

SarahMay


----------



## tigger813

I know what people mean when they talk about the weekends! That's my weakness! I usually gain back half of what I lost the previous week on the weekend and then spend most of the next week trying to lose it again. It has been harder since I've gotten closer to my goal. It will be difficult this weekend with cookouts and b'day parties and a trip to the movies. If I can get in some exercise each day that will help me.

About to put the steaks on the grill. Having a new drink I created, a cherry white Russian! Not bad. It's Friday everyone so I always share what I'm drinking!

And I'm happy to say that I got in my veggies today when we ate at a Thai restaurant! Now to just drink my water!

Have a great night!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Happy Birthday tomorrow Dona!

Congrats on your engagement, Jessi! 




lisah0711 said:


> *Friday QOTD:  We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge.  Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?*



I will exercise at least 3 times a week.
I will try new things, including C25K.
If I really don't like something, I will find something different to try.
I will write one positive thing in my journal every night.


The challenge is off to a good start!  49 weigh ins already received!


----------



## brinalyn530

QOTD

I am going to work out the details when I have some free time this weekend, but my plan at the moment is :
1. definitely increase the water intake
2. no excuses for oversleeping and missing my Shred workout in the mornings!
3. add in one of the longer Jillian DVDs on either Saturday or Sunday
4. PLAN my meals - this is the hardest one because by the time I get home I don't usually feel like making what I had tentatively planned in the morning . I need to really put an effort into this part. 
5. Get back to keeping my food journal. I was so good about this for so long and then I just stopped. It all went downhill from there . It really helps me make good decisions when I see I'm already at my allowance for the day.
6. Check out this C25K thing - sounds like something I could do, maybe?

I may come back and refine my post later this weekend when I really sit down and write it all out. But I did buy a metal water bottle while we were at WDW earlier this month that I am excited to use for this week's COW !

Also, this weekend is going to be challenging for me because my birthday is on Sunday. My family is taking me out to dinner and we'll probably end up going to see Ironman 2 on Monday - one of my biggest problems is eating while I'm watching - movies, TV, whatever - I feel like my hands need to be busy which apparently translates in Sabrina speak to "stuff my face". Luckily I don't get to watch much TV, but when I do, I overeat every time. Maybe I should add "find something else to do with my hands while watching TV/movies" to my QOTD list !

Can someone tell me what WATP means?

And, finally, a big CONGRATS to Eeyore's Butterfly - how exciting!

Have a wonderful holiday weekend everyone!

Bree


----------



## sahbushka

WATP is Walk Away The Pounds.  They are videos/dvd's that quite a few people here enjoy.

SarahMay


----------



## tigger813

brinalyn530 said:


> Can someone tell me what WATP means



Walk Away the Pounds=WATP

I love WATP! Leslie Sansone is the instructor on the DVDs. There are MANY of them. I do at least one of her workouts daily and sometimes 2-3 of them when time allows. My favorite is the 3 mile Pilates walk. I also love her 2 and 3 mile walks that she does with hand weights. Check out WalMart and Target for them at the best prices or Amazon. She may be annoying to some people but she is quite motivating especially in the Pilates walk. Another favorite of mine is the 4 Fast Miles that takes about 50 minutes to do. It involves intervals which actually move along pretty fast. I highly recommend them.

Welcome to the Challenge! We are all here to help!


----------



## flipflopmom

happysmyly said:


> Well - big day here--DH's last day of school     He got the official 'thanks but no thanks' letters yesterday for the jobs he applied for--so he's decided that we'll stay where he is til he retires (in 13 years ).



Liz - sounds like your DH is very lucky to have you!  Great plans to make him happy!



jenanderson said:


> Rose - We are probably very close in statistics.  I would like to go below 150 but am going to start at 150 and see how that feels.  I have been sitting in the low 160s for a couple of weeks and know this is not it yet.



Rose and Jen - I think I'm in the boat with you, but about to tip it over!  I'm  5'7, sitting on 168 right now.  You both look soooo great, this really motivated me.  And thanks for the encouragement from both of you on my running speed. I feel like such a turtle!  I only made a 10lb goal for this challenge, since DxDP will probably give me 10 extra, so it will be 20 total.  I am thinking 145.  But 23 more pounds sounds.....overwhelming.  BTW, I am sitting at the computer with broccoli and carrots, drinking water out of my WDW mug thanks to you!  



Graciesmom77 said:


> I know that a couple of you are nursing and I am too. My daughter is 13 months, but I am still going to nurse for awhile because she is so small she isn't even on the doc's charts anymore. Nursing can make weight loss a challenge, but I feel its worth it.



Good for you Michelle!  I nursed DD1 until she was 18 months, and DD2 for 26 months.  Nursing is soooo worth it!



Worfiedoodles said:


> My plan is to follow the exercise plan I sketched out yesterday for June/July. It adds up to about 35M/wk, which will be challenging but doable.


  I am wondering about my goal of 13m a week.  You rock, girl!



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm back from the Y. I am up .6 from the end of the last challenge (last Friday)--not bad considering we were at Disney for 5 days! So I have 17.2 lbs to lose by the end of this challenge. My b-day is September 4, so my goal is to be at goal by then.



(read under my quote from Jen, I had a message for you there, too. ) But you will have to share how you did Disney well with me before I go!  My b-day is Sept. 5, so I hope you reach goal by then as a birthday present to ME!  I am pretty sure I can't get to goal by then, we'll just see.  



tigger813 said:


> I know what people mean when they talk about the weekends! That's my weakness! I usually gain back half of what I lost the previous week on the weekend and then spend most of the next week trying to lose it again. It has been harder since I've gotten closer to my goal.
> Have a great night!



I am right there with you Tracey!  I hope once school gets out, weekends won't be the issue they are now, especially since I'll be sitting in class from 4-8 on Friday and 8-5 on Saturdays.    But being home will have it's own challenges!



sahbushka said:


> I have binged multiple times in the past 2 weeks.  I think I am really stressed right now what with the new job and my daughter has been sick and I hit the 100 lb mark.  All stressful in their own way.  SarahMay



I hope DD gets well soon, working out will definitely help you feel better mentally.  Do you have any DVDs you could do at home to just release the stress?  I agree, have a taste or two of what you are craving, get it over with, and then you can move on.  That's what I have to do sometimes when I feel like cravings are taking over. 

WOW!  This day is HOPPING!  We had field day - kickball with kindergarteners while wearing flipflops after a long run....not pretty!  I've been really disgusted with myself this week.  I just need to get over it.  A friend is worried, b/c I feel soooo fat, and the pooch and other problem areas are all I see when I look in the mirror, not the 50lbs gone.  

QOTD: My plan - 
*Increase my mileage with runs.  Mon - 4M, Wed. 5.5 or 6, Fri. - 3M, trying to be fast
*Actually finish the entire No More Trouble Zones 3 days a week
*Stay within 1200 calories a day-using daily plate to track
*NO SNACKING!  I find I am trying to eat less at lunch to save room for dinner, and then snack when I get home instead of having a meal.  DD will be in gymnastics during the day in the summer, so we will have family meals.  That will help instead of everyone grabbing something when they can.  I end up grabbing good stuff, just too much of it.
*Watch out for the weekends, although they will be hectic due to class
*Keep up on here, 2x a day, for my own motivation and encouragement
*Do the COW EVERY SINGLE DAY!

Happy Friday everyone! Knowing me, I'll be back later just to see what everyone is up to!
Taryn


----------



## acename

DaniB said:


> Oye.. I hear you there!  Neither of my two kids napped well   I would always hear from parents whose babies napped 3 hours a day and sleep all night, but not mine!
> 
> My son cut out his naps completely shortly after 2 1/2.
> 
> By 3 he was waking up EVERY NIGHT in the middle of the night for 2-4 hours...  By the time JK started I was phoning the doctor for drugs - for him!  I wanted him to sleep so I could sleep   No drugs...   But thankfully JK wore him out that he only woke up like this a couple nights a week instead of every night.
> 
> Now he's 6 and for the past few months he just can NOT fall asleep before 10pm!  However, I much prefer this as he will stay in his room (for the most part) quietly playing and now sleeps all through the night!!  Every night!!!
> 
> My daughter?  Somewhere around age 8-9 she started sleeping 12 + hours.  It is hard to wake her now



My daguther does so great.  She'll go to her room and look at books and play if she's not sleepy.  

My son wants to be held all the time.   The second I put him down his eyes pop open and he starts screaming.   So frustrating.   Hopefully he'll outgrow it.  Right now it's hard to get anything done.


----------



## donac

Good evening everyone.  Busy couple of days so I haven't been on.

Bree Happy Birthday.  Mine is Saturday the 29th.  It will be a good one.  

I have a couple of questions of the day that I have to answer.  

First My name is Dona (It is spelled with one n since I have twin sister Dena).  I will turn 55 tomorrow.  It is a great number since I can now officially retire not that I am going to since I am not ready.  I have been a math teacher in the same building since the day I got out of college.  I have been teaching for 33 years.  I now teach  very advanced courses.  I teach AP calc to juniors and seniors.  Next year will be a challenge since I will be teaching 4 different classes due to budget cuts.  My classes will be large but it is better for mine to large since the kids are well behaved.  They are trying to keep the lower level classes small if they can and I completely agree with this.  

I have been married to my college sweetheart, also a math teacher for a middle school, for almost 32 years in Aug.  Our older son is 25 and our younger son will be 20 at the end of the June.  Older son just got a new job that he is not sure of but I am hoping that it will work out for him.  Our younger son is going to a junior in Sept.  He is living at school for the summer working on campus with one of his engineering teachers.

I lost weight in college and kept it off until I had my older son.  Since my younger son was born it has been going steadily up.  About 5 years ago I lost 30 pounds and was at a pretty good weight.  But my bp never went down low enough to take me off the medication.  Then they found an irregular heartbeat so now I always have to be on that medication.  After that I got discouraged and the weight came back on.  A year and a half ago I had the shingles and that slowed down any exercise plan that I had.  Last summer I had bunion surgery and just vegged out.  

This past Nov I started taking a yoga class once a week.  In Dec I started wearing a pedometer everyday.  Since Jan I have lost almost 12 pounds.  I really think that the yoga has help me be more aware of what I put in my mouth.

My plan is to push up my number of daily steps and to try to get a yoga tape in a couple of times a week.  I will increase things when school gets  out next month.

It will be nice to get to know everyone.  I have been with the BL on the WISH for a while but I just seem to be getting good at it.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## Yunchman

Hi my name is Stacy and I would like to join the challenge! I am a loser! 

 I have always struggled with my weight fluctuating up and down. I was a  pretty healthy kid until the summer between 8th grade and freshman year of high school when i gained about 40lbs (140 to 180)!  Then in 10th grade I lost nearly all of it only to gain it all back and then some after high school graduation. At my heaviest I was about 215ish at the end of 2005. I then went through a bad break up with my bf at the time and lost about 30lbs because I was not eating much of anything so it wasn't lost in a healthy way and was at about 180 when I started eating again. 

 Well now I am getting ready to marry the love of my life my wonderful DF in November on a Disney cruise (wedding and a cruise, eek!, two good reasons to lose!) and am trying to lose some weight and get healthier beforehand. I am currently at 197lbs and would like to lose about forty lbs or be somewhere in between 150-160 and see how I feel there. I have not been under 180 since probably 2004 so that benchmark will be awesome! 

 I have been working out and trying to cut out the bad foods for the past 4 weeks or so and have lost 5 pounds already! I am doing it slow (2-3lbs per week) so that it stays off! I want to look beautiful on my wedding day and just be healthier overall! I am excited to do this challenge with everybody and make some new friends and workout/weight loss buddies!

So like I said I am currently at 197lbs and looking forward to losing some weight my goal for this challenge would be between 30-40 lbs lost! We can do it!


----------



## donac

I forgot to mention.  I went to the award ceremony the other night for local high school theater productions.  Our costumes did not win but one of the students won for best featured performer.  We did Gypsy so if you know the show there is a great number about strippers having to have a gimmick.  Our three strippers won for best group.  We were very happy about that since they thanked the costume people for the great costumes. 

Last night I went to a retirement dinner where I had to speak about a fellow teacher who I have know my 33 years at my school.  My husband had read my speech and told me that he didn't think that I could get through it without crying.  Well I got up there and I thought I might but I didn't.  I was so happy that I could do it.  I got a lot of complements on my thoughts.  

ALso here is my non scale victory for the week.  ON Wednesday night before the awards ceremony I went over to get my ticket and to see how the kids were doing.  I had on a blouse that I would not have worn before I lost the weight I just lost.  The kids are used to the costume guy and myself pretty messy and in our oldest clothes since it was always so cold where we worked.  We were both dressed up and every where we went the kids were telling us how nice we looked.  I was talking to him and one of the kids came up to me and told me how nice I looked and asked if I had lost weight.  It really made me feel good. 

Thursday night I wore the same outfit and I got a  number of complements again.  Someone told me this morning that you could tell you lost weight because of the outfit.  I wa really happy.

HAve a nice evening.


----------



## Graciesmom77

donac- that should be your new favorite outfit. I would wear it everyday! 

Hope you are all having a great day.


----------



## pinkle

hug: for your busy day.  All that teen excitement will be motivating!  Please PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo.  You will do that every Friday.  You never have to post your weight anywhere else, unless you want to.  



Thanks...day is done......just had two pina colodas.....big NO NO!!!  this is highly unusual I won't being doing that again for a loooon time1 



My plan is to track every bite on www.sparkpeople.com aiming for 1200 to 1400 calories a day.


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> Yes we can!  Did you see jenanderson's new headband?  We have to get ourselves one of those!


Definintely, so long as we're not slow enough to be swept, slow is fine with me.   Congrats on the 2 pounds and your nice new clippie!!  35 lost looks good on you.



lisah0711 said:


> *Friday QOTD:  We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge.  Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?*


I am going to track my food at least 6 days a week, and exercise at least 5 days a week, 3 days run/walking, and 2 other days, wii fit, biking, or tennis.  I'll also do the monthly exercise challenges 1000 min /month at least. I'm also going to do the cow each week and check in here every day.  It makes such a big difference. 



N&B'smom said:


> I've decided to start running, it's not something I love but I think I will grow to love it if I can make it a habit.


I never thought in a million years I'd enjoy running, but after doing the couch to 5K, I really do enjoy it.  I'm run/walking because my joints feel better than straight running, but I feel so much better when I do it.  You'll be surprised.  Good luck with the running.



Rose&Mike said:


> :I'm back from the Y. I am up .6 from the end of the last challenge (last Friday)--not bad considering we were at Disney for 5 days! So I have 17.2 lbs to lose by the end of this challenge. My b-day is September 4, so my goal is to be at goal by then.


.6 isn't bad at all after a disney trip.  I'll be in disney for your birthday, so I'll have a mickey bar for you. 



sahbushka said:


> Aggggghhhhhh!  All I can think about is junk food!  I want to do well and eat healthy but then I think of pizza or mexican food or candy and I feel like I can't stop myself....I am not used to this.  The past year I have been able to resist and now all of a sudden I can't seem to!
> 
> SarahMay


You have done so well. Do you have a set day each week where you might have a big splurge?  After being so successful losing, and hitting that 100 pound milestone, I wonder if you are feeling deprived a little, and if you worked in some splurges it might help keep you focused the other days.  



Yunchman said:


> .
> 
> Well now I am getting ready to marry the love of my life my wonderful DF in November on a Disney cruise (wedding and a cruise, eek!, two good reasons to lose!) and am trying to lose some weight and get healthier beforehand. I am currently at 197lbs and would like to lose about forty lbs or be somewhere in between 150-160 and see how I feel there. I have not been under 180 since probably 2004 so that benchmark will be awesome!


Congratulstions on your wedding.  

Just checking in quick, and am being paged back to the living to finish watching Pinocchio.  This thread is hopping, and it's so nice to see how positive everyone is.  Have a great night.


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> .6 isn't bad at all after a disney trip.  I'll be in disney for your birthday, so I'll have a mickey bar for you.


 I bet you're getting excited about your trip! September will be here before you know it!

Taryn--Too funny that our birthdays are one day apart! I bet you will be close to your goal by then. I picked 147 because if maintaining is + or - 2 pounds that will keep me below 150. I would say the key last week was portion control. I ate and drank everything that I wanted, but we shared a lot. I left food on my plate at almost every meal. I'm a vegetarian, so I was working hard to make sure I was getting some protein besides cheese! We took two 5mile+ runs and walked A LOT. If we could walk we did it, rather than ride a boat or take a bus. I would say the big thing is, remember it's ok if you leave food on your plate. A little tastes good, alot just makes you feel yucky.

Thanks for the positive comments about the pictures. I am still not used to my new shape, but I am starting to enjoy it!

Back from the ball game. I had hummus for dinner and two beers and a small ice cream. I haven't put it in sparkpeople yet, but I think I'm still within my calories for the day.

Tomorrow is our long run. We are shooting for 6miles.  Have a nice evening everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

My name is Christina, but most people call me CC (like see-see). I'm 25 and when I was like 8-13, I was overweight. I lost a lot due to having braces and not being able to eat as much and becoming more severely lactose intolerant than I already was. I was fine through high school and college and my first year teaching. During my second year of teaching and the start of grad school I gained a lot of weight. I joined Weight Watchers in Sept. 2008 and lost 30 pounds in less than 5 months. Then, for various reasons, I started taking this med, then that med, then a few at a time and well, my weight went up, up, and up. Sometimes, if I really resisted the hunger feelings, I'd lose weight, but mostly I gained. I started working with a new doctor on Monday and she is determined to find a medication that helps me, but without weight gain-or any bothersome side effects.

My final goal is to weigh 117 (I'm 5'1.") and my goal for this challenge is to lose 17.5 pounds. To do that, there are a few things that I have to do:
1. Avoid chocolate.
2. Avoid chocolate.
3. Avoid chocolate.
oh, and journal everything I eat, drink lots of water, and re-start and complete the C25K.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## A.Mickey

QOTD:  I am doing the South Beach Diet.  Almost halfway done with Phase 1.  Signed up with Sparkpeople.com today too.  I have a very physical job where I sweat alot, but I will think about getting back to the C25k when I am on to Phase 2 in a week and a half.


----------



## NancyIL

cclovesdis said:


> My final goal is to weigh 117 (I'm 5'1.") and my goal for this challenge is to lose 17.5 pounds. To do that, there are a few things that I have to do:
> 1. Avoid chocolate.
> 2. Avoid chocolate.
> 3. Avoid chocolate.
> oh, and journal everything I eat, drink lots of water, and re-start and complete the C25K.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



But dark chocolate is GOOD for you!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Geeze, I'm already behind on the QOTDs...I will start with yesterdays

My name is Kelly, I'm 50 years old, and have been married to my wonderful DH for a whole year!!    We've made it through the first year with all the stressors of a lifetime....death, job loss, moving, oldest son moved away.    If we could make it through this last year, we can make it through anything!!    Anyway, we moved with my job a few months ago, and survived our first winter in Colorado.    We have my other DS still living with us, he's 16 and will be a senior this coming school year.  He's my computer geek.  

Anyway, I've added about 12 pounds this last year to my already heavy frame.  I'm a very emotional eater! 

Todays QOTD...I'm going to try to eat more veggies and fruit and get more  

I'm really excited about this board and thread!!  My biggest challenge is I work 10 hours, 4 days a week, so it's kind of difficult to keep up with everything posted.  I can sneek on a couple times during the week, but too busy to linger.  

Hi to my fellow losers, we are going to rock this summer!


----------



## Yunchman

what's C25K?


----------



## maiziezoe

tigger813 said:


> Walk Away the Pounds=WATP
> 
> I love WATP! Leslie Sansone is the instructor on the DVDs. There are MANY of them. I do at least one of her workouts daily and sometimes 2-3 of them when time allows. My favorite is the 3 mile Pilates walk. I also love her 2 and 3 mile walks that she does with hand weights. Check out WalMart and Target for them at the best prices or Amazon. She may be annoying to some people but she is quite motivating especially in the Pilates walk. Another favorite of mine is the 4 Fast Miles that takes about 50 minutes to do. It involves intervals which actually move along pretty fast. I highly recommend them.
> 
> Welcome to the Challenge! We are all here to help!



I enjoy WATP on rainy days when I cannot get outside. Her voice annoys me so I either mute her or turn her down really low and wear my iPod. I like her 5 mile burn DVD.



Yunchman said:


> Hi my name is Stacy and I would like to join the challenge! I am a loser!
> 
> I have always struggled with my weight fluctuating up and down. I was a  pretty healthy kid until the summer between 8th grade and freshman year of high school when i gained about 40lbs (140 to 180)!  Then in 10th grade I lost nearly all of it only to gain it all back and then some after high school graduation. At my heaviest I was about 215ish at the end of 2005. I then went through a bad break up with my bf at the time and lost about 30lbs because I was not eating much of anything so it wasn't lost in a healthy way and was at about 180 when I started eating again.
> 
> Well now I am getting ready to marry the love of my life my wonderful DF in November on a Disney cruise (wedding and a cruise, eek!, two good reasons to lose!) and am trying to lose some weight and get healthier beforehand. I am currently at 197lbs and would like to lose about forty lbs or be somewhere in between 150-160 and see how I feel there. I have not been under 180 since probably 2004 so that benchmark will be awesome!
> 
> I have been working out and trying to cut out the bad foods for the past 4 weeks or so and have lost 5 pounds already! I am doing it slow (2-3lbs per week) so that it stays off! I want to look beautiful on my wedding day and just be healthier overall! I am excited to do this challenge with everybody and make some new friends and workout/weight loss buddies!
> 
> So like I said I am currently at 197lbs and looking forward to losing some weight my goal for this challenge would be between 30-40 lbs lost! We can do it!



Congrats on your wedding and your cruise!!! 



donac said:


> I forgot to mention.  I went to the award ceremony the other night for local high school theater productions.  Our costumes did not win but one of the students won for best featured performer.  We did Gypsy so if you know the show there is a great number about strippers having to have a gimmick.  Our three strippers won for best group.  We were very happy about that since they thanked the costume people for the great costumes.
> 
> Last night I went to a retirement dinner where I had to speak about a fellow teacher who I have know my 33 years at my school.  My husband had read my speech and told me that he didn't think that I could get through it without crying.  Well I got up there and I thought I might but I didn't.  I was so happy that I could do it.  I got a lot of complements on my thoughts.
> 
> ALso here is my non scale victory for the week.  ON Wednesday night before the awards ceremony I went over to get my ticket and to see how the kids were doing.  I had on a blouse that I would not have worn before I lost the weight I just lost.  The kids are used to the costume guy and myself pretty messy and in our oldest clothes since it was always so cold where we worked.  We were both dressed up and every where we went the kids were telling us how nice we looked.  I was talking to him and one of the kids came up to me and told me how nice I looked and asked if I had lost weight.  It really made me feel good.
> 
> Thursday night I wore the same outfit and I got a  number of complements again.  Someone told me this morning that you could tell you lost weight because of the outfit.  I wa really happy.
> 
> HAve a nice evening.



Woooo Hooooo!!!!!  Soon that outfit will be too big!



Yunchman said:


> what's C25K?



Couch to 5k. It's a running program that takes you from the couch to running a 5k.


----------



## crzy4pooh

Hi everyone!    I would love to join the challenge and be a loser, too!  

Thursday QOTD:  My name is Lynnda, and I'm 37.  My hubby and I have been married almost 12 years, and we have two boys - ages 7 and 3.  We usually frequent the Wish Events board - we've been part of the WISH racing team since 2005.  I had been obese my entire life until I joined WW in 2002.  I lost 137 pounds, and was at my goal weight for the first time in my life - yay!  Unfortunately, that only lasted about 6 months until the weight started coming back on.  I was training for a full marathon and a triathlon, and I went right back to my pre-WW eating habits.  I also had not really addressed the emotional issues that got me to my highest weight, and struggled (and still struggle) with some of that.  So... I am right back where I was when I started WW, although I have now done 3 half marathons, a full marathon, 5 triathlons, and training for #6 in November.  I love what I have been able to accomplish, but do NOT love looking at the pictures from the races...    I'm ready to be healthy, once and for all, so that I can be the wife and mommy that I want to be, and to set a good example for my boys so they never have to go through the weight issues I have. 

Friday QOTD:  journal, consistent exercise (not just right before a race), and stop the nighttime snacking (bingeing)


----------



## princessbride6205

acename said:


> My daguther does so great.  She'll go to her room and look at books and play if she's not sleepy.
> 
> My son wants to be held all the time.   The second I put him down his eyes pop open and he starts screaming.   So frustrating.   Hopefully he'll outgrow it.  Right now it's hard to get anything done.


Oh, that was our DD. She was the most colicky baby! We got the Miracle Blanket (fool-proof, wiggly baby-proof swaddling blanket), which was a life saver. She needed it until 4 or 5 months, then could sleep on her own. Have you read Happiest Baby on the Block? It was a great read for us. Do you have a baby carrier like the Bjorn or the Beco Butterfly? Taking walks carrying DD in those, she would always fall asleep. Didn't give me much of a nap break, but did get me exercise.  I'll send good thoughts your way that your DS sleeps more for you!



maiziezoe said:


> We have strawberry shortcake just about every weekend as a special treat. Fat free-sugar free angel food cake, fresh strawberries and fat free whip cream. Fat free/low sugar and DE-LICIOUS!


I am totally craving angel food cake tonight!

Hi, all! I'm Nicole and I'm a maintainer this challenge. Last summer was my first BL. I reached my goal this Spring. DH and I have been married for 5 years as of next week and we have a DD who will be 3 in July. After our wedding was my first full-time desk job, that coupled with blaming weight gain on a lot of imaginary issues, and not prioritizing exercise...I gained about 20 pounds. When I got pregnant with DD I was 1 pound from an overweight BMI. I did my best to lose after DD was born, but stalled out and started gaining again after she turned 1. I had my annual physical and the doctor warned me that I was overweight. I was still in denial - denouncing BMI. But a few weeks later was Christmas and I saw some photos of myself and was really upset.  

That spurred me into trying to lose weight, but I tried the exercise-only method which was not successful. I started counting calories and joined the BL here last May. One of my exercises was jogging/walking and I did the C25k. Then I trained and did my first half marathon in March. 

My goal for this challenge is to maintain my weight and train for another half marathon. I'm training for my next race - still deciding if I'll do something local or wait until WDW 2011.

QOTD Friday: To help reach my goals, I plan to eat 5+ fruit/veg a day, run 3x a week and strength train twice a week. I'd really like to fit in a dance class, but my schedule has been crazy, so incorporating that might be difficult, in addition to my other workouts.


----------



## sahbushka

Thanks to everyone for your support today.  I went on a jog with a friend after work and that was able to completely change my mindset.  From there I went to the gym and jogged a 5k on the treadmill!  I then ate a healthy, veggie laden dinner and am going to head off to bed!  Excersize really is the key for me!

Later all,
SarahMay


----------



## LuvBaloo

Loved reading all the posts today!

SarahMay - I'm glad you were able to get out and get some exercise to feel better.

Dona -  nice non-scale victory!

I couldn't out to run today, so ended up just walking/running in place to try starting running today.  I know that running place isn't as good as really running (which DH was quit to point out, which made me want to smack him as he's sitting on his butt).  I figure something is better than nothing, and restrained myself from saying some not-so-loving words.  He's an all or nothing type person, so I'm glad he's said he's not going to do the running program with me, as he can go faster than me, and we'd just end up arguing.  He's usually very supportive, but sometimes he just ticks me off.  Enough venting about that, moving forward now 

gotta get up and go to kids soccer tomorrow morning, and then DD8yo has a friend coming for lunch and playtime.  It'll be interesting to keep DD5yo from driving them crazy.  I've almost got her convinced that helping me plant the garden will be fun.


----------



## DisCanCan

Thursday QOTD:  Hi I am Candice  I am 33 & from Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada  I started the last challenge but life got in the way & I didnt finish but I plan to this time, so please add me to the loser list... I have been struggling with my weight & getting healthy all my life  I have a habit of starting off strong & then slipping & going back to old habits I made a promise to myself that I would give 110% & I would also keep telling myself that this takes time & I am trying really hard not to expect immediate results But its easier said then done


Friday QOTD: When I started the last time I decided that I was going to take small steps instead of doing everything all at once & feeling over whelmed by it all & it helped me jump start  So I am starting to use www.sparkpeople.com to help me track my eating & watch my portions  I am also going to start the C25K program


----------



## pinkle

I'm up early!  Going to run off those pina colodas before I start work. 
Everyone have a great day and stay on track.  I'm going to be checking out sparkpeople later today when i get the chance.  WE CAN DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!  See ya tonight


----------



## flipflopmom

Happy Birthday Dona (and Dena, too.)  Hope it's wonderful!

Had my splurge meal last night of mexican.  NO MORE FOR ME THIS WEEK.  I have to do this.  Even though I have 3 cookouts and a faculty lunch Friday, I can't fall back into bad habits.  The scale is not going down, and I fear I've hit the great PLATEAU.  I have lost 9.5 inches in the last 2 weeks since committing to strength training, even if the scale is not moving.  I've got to figure out how to bust through this.

Happy Saturday everyone!
Taryn


----------



## jbm02

Holy cow.  I just read through 7 pages of posts after having some computer issues yesterday - I had a bunch of multi-posts saved but they all disappeared.  Yikes!!  I can't even begin to remember everything.  

QOTD (well, for yesterday!) I need to stop grazing.  RIGHT NOW.  The period from 5PM - 6PM before dinner is my problem time.  I can be great at work because I bring a healthy lunch and healthy snacks and work out during my lunch hour so I don't sabotage my healthy choices.  But once I get home...

My goal is 20 pounds for this challenge.  I am not sure if that is too ambitious but it will continually give me something to strive for.  

Our town's Memorial Day parade is today at 10AM.  DD is marching with the Girl Scouts and I'll be on a veterans float - me and all the "guys" from WWII, Korea and Vietnam.  LOL.  I hope the rain stays away!!

Have a great day everyone!!
Jude


----------



## acename

princessbride6205 said:


> Oh, that was our DD. She was the most colicky baby! We got the Miracle Blanket (fool-proof, wiggly baby-proof swaddling blanket), which was a life saver. She needed it until 4 or 5 months, then could sleep on her own. Have you read Happiest Baby on the Block? It was a great read for us. Do you have a baby carrier like the Bjorn or the Beco Butterfly? Taking walks carrying DD in those, she would always fall asleep. Didn't give me much of a nap break, but did get me exercise.  I'll send good thoughts your way that your DS sleeps more for you!


We tried swaddling and by the time he was 3 weeks old he didn't fit the blanket anymore.  I may look into that Miracle Blanket though.  I have a carrier too.  He seems to like it but I can't carry him in it very long.  Maybe I'm doing it wrong but it really hurts my back (although the fact that he's a BIG boy may be part of that )  

I haven't read any books yet.  I've just tried taking the pediatrician's advice.  I don't think it's working.  She keeps telling me it won't hurt him to cry.  But he will cry for hours if I'd let him.  He's so stubborn.    I just can't do that to him.  What method does Happiest Baby on the Block suggest?

Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## acename

Yesterday wasn't a great day.  We were out and about all day, and we ate at taco bell.  Not great I know, but I did just eat two chicken soft tacos which aren't too bad.  My husband has a nutrition facts app for his iPhone that tells you how many calories things are different restaurants are and that helps a lot when we go out.  Anyway, I had a good day shopping with my niece and my kids though.

Then just as I was about to start dinner, my parents came over to visit and brought Long John silver's with them.  I wasn't as successful there.  But I still ate less than I normally would.  I didn't even touch the fries.  They aren't my favorite part so I decided I'd save those calories.

Good news about my son sleeping.  Last night he slept in his bassinet for 6 hours straight.  He slept from 9pm-3am.  After that he didn't do so well, but that's the most he's slept all at once.  He's really outgrowing the bassinet, but won't sleep in his bed.  I think it feels too big.  I may have to find a Miracle blanket like a PP suggested.    Maybe swaddling will help that.  still it was a victory to get 5 hours of uninterrupted sleep.


Today I'm not sure what the plan is.  My husband works on Saturdays.  In fact this week has been really bad as far as work for him.  We haven't seen him much, which makes things a lot harder at home.  I don't get much of a break.  We may go to my parents house to play this afternoon.  It's nice to have some adult interaction.  Any other stay at home moms feel that way?  The weeks my husband works a lot I feel like I'm going crazy for someone else to hang out with.  Hopefully I'll be able to play outside with my daughter while my mom takes care of the baby for a little while.  

Man I've written a book, haven't I?  Have a good day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

Got a good night's sleep and slept until almost 7. I'm still feeling tired. Stomach is feeling better than it did yesterday. Had 2 chocolate chip muffins for breakfast as I needed something. I'll have to wait until later to work out. I'm feeling a bit nauseous and I'm not sure why. I would love to go back to bed!

Heading out to a b'day party at 12:30. We need to do some outdoor work that we didn't get done yesterday. Had fun wrapping a street hockey stick in Toy Story paper for the b'day boy.

Ok, time to get off my lazy butt and accomplish something today. I was sick with the flu this weekend last year. Can't be sick this weekend as I have too much to do.

Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## lisah0711

sahbushka said:


> I have binged multiple times in the past 2 weeks.  I think I am really stressed right now what with the new job and my daughter has been sick and I hit the 100 lb mark.  All stressful in their own way.  In the past I have been able to have a little bit but lately it seems to be all or nothing.  The distraction helps and getting out of the house helps, but that doesn't work at work and I haven't been able to go to the gym with my daughter being sick.  Very frustrating.



 You do have a lot going on and a sick child is stressful enough without all the other stuff you have going on.  Maybe try treading water until things get better -- don't worry about losing, just maintain where you are now.  With all this going on it's like you have a flat tire and are stalled on your journey to good health -- fix the flat, don't shoot out the rest of the tires.  Hope your DD feels better soon.   



tigger813 said:


> About to put the steaks on the grill. Having a new drink I created, a cherry white Russian! Not bad. It's Friday everyone so I always share what I'm drinking!
> 
> And I'm happy to say that I got in my veggies today when we ate at a Thai restaurant! Now to just drink my water!



Yum!  Thai veggies!  



LuvBaloo said:


> The challenge is off to a good start!  49 weigh ins already received!







brinalyn530 said:


> Also, this weekend is going to be challenging for me because my birthday is on Sunday. My family is taking me out to dinner and we'll probably end up going to see Ironman 2 on Monday - one of my biggest problems is eating while I'm watching - movies, TV, whatever - I feel like my hands need to be busy which apparently translates in Sabrina speak to "stuff my face". Luckily I don't get to watch much TV, but when I do, I overeat every time. Maybe I should add "find something else to do with my hands while watching TV/movies" to my QOTD list !
> 
> Can someone tell me what WATP means?



It is hard to do the movie/tv thing without eating, but you will get used to it.  Baby steps, baby steps.  Switch down to a smaller size, switch over to something less unhealthy, as you get used to your new, healthier lifestyle, it will become easier to make the right choices.  



flipflopmom said:


> Rose and Jen - I think I'm in the boat with you, but about to tip it over!  I'm  5'7, sitting on 168 right now.  You both look soooo great, this really motivated me.  And thanks for the encouragement from both of you on my running speed. I feel like such a turtle!  I only made a 10lb goal for this challenge, since DxDP will probably give me 10 extra, so it will be 20 total.  I am thinking 145.  But 23 more pounds sounds.....overwhelming.  *BTW, I am sitting at the computer with broccoli and carrots, drinking water out of my WDW mug thanks to you*!



Good for you!  



acename said:


> My daguther does so great.  She'll go to her room and look at books and play if she's not sleepy.
> 
> My son wants to be held all the time.   The second I put him down his eyes pop open and he starts screaming.   So frustrating.   Hopefully he'll outgrow it.  Right now it's hard to get anything done.



 Isn't it amazing how you can have two totally different kids?   



donac said:


> Good evening everyone.  Busy couple of days so I haven't been on.
> 
> Bree Happy Birthday.  Mine is Saturday the 29th.  It will be a good one.
> It will be nice to get to know everyone.  I have been with the BL on the WISH for a while but I just seem to be getting good at it.  Good luck everyone.



  Happy Birthday, donac!  You are the same age as Disneyland.    I hope that you have a happy, happy day.  



Yunchman said:


> Hi my name is Stacy and I would like to join the challenge! I am a loser!



 Stacy!  Thanks for joining our challenge!


----------



## bellaphia

This will be a difficult weekend for me! BBQ's, movies, and my birthday is Monday
Went for a short run/walk yesterday and my two DDs did a small run as well-very fun...today it isn't so nice outside so plan on doing the Wii with the girls and then some power shopping-just need to stay away from those mall pretzels
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Graciesmom77 said:


> Hope you are all having a great day.



Hope that you are having a great day, too!  



mikamah said:


> Definintely, so long as we're not slow enough to be swept, slow is fine with me.



 slow is fine, because slow is the new fast!  And slow is about the best I can do.   



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--Too funny that our birthdays are one day apart! I bet you will be close to your goal by then. I picked 147 because if maintaining is + or - 2 pounds that will keep me below 150. I would say the key last week was portion control. I ate and drank everything that I wanted, but we shared a lot. I left food on my plate at almost every meal. I'm a vegetarian, so I was working hard to make sure I was getting some protein besides cheese! We took two 5mile+ runs and walked A LOT. If we could walk we did it, rather than ride a boat or take a bus. I would say the big thing is, remember it's ok if you leave food on your plate. A little tastes good, alot just makes you feel yucky.



Thanks for the tips on surviving a Disney trip -- there are quite a few of us who will be needing them.  



cclovesdis said:


> My name is Christina, but most people call me CC (like see-see). I'm 25 and when I was like 8-13, I was overweight. I lost a lot due to having braces and not being able to eat as much and becoming more severely lactose intolerant than I already was. I was fine through high school and college and my first year teaching. During my second year of teaching and the start of grad school I gained a lot of weight. I joined Weight Watchers in Sept. 2008 and lost 30 pounds in less than 5 months. Then, for various reasons, I started taking this med, then that med, then a few at a time and well, my weight went up, up, and up. Sometimes, if I really resisted the hunger feelings, I'd lose weight, but mostly I gained. I started working with a new doctor on Monday and she is determined to find a medication that helps me, but without weight gain-or any bothersome side effects.



 Hi CC!  I had to restart the C25K, too, and it was surprising how much easier it was the second time around.  



A.Mickey said:


> QOTD:  I am doing the South Beach Diet.  Almost halfway done with Phase 1.  Signed up with Sparkpeople.com today too.  I have a very physical job where I sweat alot, but I will think about getting back to the C25k when I am on to Phase 2 in a week and a half.



Sounds like a great plan!  



NancyIL said:


> But dark chocolate is GOOD for you!



 



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Geeze, I'm already behind on the QOTDs...I will start with yesterdays
> 
> My name is Kelly, I'm 50 years old, and have been married to my wonderful DH for a whole year!!  We've made it through the first year with all the stressors of a lifetime....death, job loss, moving, oldest son moved away.    If we could make it through this last year, we can make it through anything!!  Anyway, we moved with my job a few months ago, and survived our first winter in Colorado.    We have my other DS still living with us, he's 16 and will be a senior this coming school year.  He's my computer geek.
> 
> Anyway, I've added about 12 pounds this last year to my already heavy frame.  I'm a very emotional eater!
> 
> Todays QOTD...I'm going to try to eat more veggies and fruit and get more
> 
> I'm really excited about this board and thread!!  My biggest challenge is I work 10 hours, 4 days a week, so it's kind of difficult to keep up with everything posted.  I can sneek on a couple times during the week, but too busy to linger.
> 
> Hi to my fellow losers, we are going to rock this summer!



 Hi Kelly!  We are going to rock this summer.  Don't worry about trying to keep up if you can't post too often, just jump in where we are.  



Yunchman said:


> what's C25K?



Couch to 5K.  It's a nice week program to gradually introduce you to running a 5K in nine weeks.  It is a lot of fun and can be done no matter where you are starting on this journey.  There are several but these are the guys who started it http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml



crzy4pooh said:


> Hi everyone!    I would love to join the challenge and be a loser, too!



 crazy4pooh!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



princessbride6205 said:


> My goal for this challenge is to maintain my weight and train for another half marathon. I'm training for my next race - still deciding if I'll do something local or wait until WDW 2011.
> 
> QOTD Friday: To help reach my goals, I plan to eat 5+ fruit/veg a day, run 3x a week and strength train twice a week. I'd really like to fit in a dance class, but my schedule has been crazy, so incorporating that might be difficult, in addition to my other workouts.



 Hi Nicole!  Could you try a dance class as a substitute for one of your workouts?  Maybe shake things up a little for summer because I know you want to do some dancing!  



sahbushka said:


> Thanks to everyone for your support today.  I went on a jog with a friend after work and that was able to completely change my mindset.  From there I went to the gym and jogged a 5k on the treadmill!  I then ate a healthy, veggie laden dinner and am going to head off to bed!  Excersize really is the key for me!



I'm so glad that you were able to get a break!  



LuvBaloo said:


> I couldn't out to run today, so ended up just walking/running in place to try starting running today.  I know that running place isn't as good as really running (which DH was quit to point out, which made me want to smack him as he's sitting on his butt).  *I figure something is better than nothing, and restrained myself from saying some not-so-loving words.  *He's an all or nothing type person, so I'm glad he's said he's not going to do the running program with me, as he can go faster than me, and we'd just end up arguing.  He's usually very supportive, but sometimes he just ticks me off.  Enough venting about that, moving forward now



Good job keeping the not-so-loving words in your mouth -- see the endorphins are working already!   



DisCanCan said:


> Friday QOTD: When I started the last time I decided that I was going to take small steps instead of doing everything all at once & feeling over whelmed by it all & it helped me jump start  So I am starting to use www.sparkpeople.com to help me track my eating & watch my portions  I am also going to start the C25K program



They have a program on sparkpeople that will help you ease into things nutrition and exercise wise.  It is hard to get genuine lasting change in your life when it is all or nothing because if you go off track you just keep going, instead of getting back on track right away.  It takes awhile to figure out what will work for you.


----------



## lisah0711

pinkle said:


> I'm up early!  Going to run off those pina colodas before I start work.
> Everyone have a great day and stay on track.  I'm going to be checking out sparkpeople later today when i get the chance.  *WE CAN DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!  *See ya tonight



 Yes we can!



flipflopmom said:


> Had my splurge meal last night of mexican.  NO MORE FOR ME THIS WEEK.  I have to do this.  Even though I have 3 cookouts and a faculty lunch Friday, I can't fall back into bad habits.  The scale is not going down, and I fear I've hit the great PLATEAU.  I have lost 9.5 inches in the last 2 weeks since committing to strength training, even if the scale is not moving.  I've got to figure out how to bust through this.



Wow!  9.5 inches gone in 2 weeks!    I've read that your body can't let go of both pounds and inches so maybe the inches will slow down soon and the pounds will start moving again.  



jbm02 said:


> Holy cow.  I just read through 7 pages of posts after having some computer issues yesterday - I had a bunch of multi-posts saved but they all disappeared.  Yikes!!  I can't even begin to remember everything.
> 
> QOTD (well, for yesterday!) I need to stop grazing.  RIGHT NOW.  The period from 5PM - 6PM before dinner is my problem time.  I can be great at work because I bring a healthy lunch and healthy snacks and work out during my lunch hour so I don't sabotage my healthy choices.  But once I get home...



Can you plan for something to eat during the witching hour, like some veggies?  Or move your dinnertime up?  



acename said:


> Today I'm not sure what the plan is.  My husband works on Saturdays.  In fact this week has been really bad as far as work for him.  We haven't seen him much, which makes things a lot harder at home.  I don't get much of a break.  We may go to my parents house to play this afternoon.  It's nice to have some adult interaction.  Any other stay at home moms feel that way?  The weeks my husband works a lot I feel like I'm going crazy for someone else to hang out with.  Hopefully I'll be able to play outside with my daughter while my mom takes care of the baby for a little while.



Wishing you a peaceful day!    I'm glad that you have someone to help you out and give you a break.  



bellaphia said:


> This will be a difficult weekend for me! BBQ's, movies, and my birthday is Monday
> Went for a short run/walk yesterday and my two DDs did a small run as well-very fun...today it isn't so nice outside so plan on doing the Wii with the girls and then some power shopping-just need to stay away from those mall pretzels Have a great week everyone!



Maybe a little power walking at the mall, too.  Tigger813 and redwalker swear by it.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

It's so fun to come on the Disboards and see our happy, enthusiastic group!  

I will be updating the participants list and the birthday list later this morning.  Please let me know if I make a mistake with your name or your birthday.  We have a lot of birthdays this challenge!  

*QOTD Saturday:  Do you have any plans for the summer?  How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*

I have a Disneyland trip coming up in about 3 weeks.  It is a short trip so it shouldn't hinder my weight loss efforts too much even though we will be celebrating my birthday as well as DS'  I also have our annual vacation at Lake Okoboji (Iowa) with DH' family in July.  That is a little more of a problem because everyone takes turn cooking and it may not be the healthiest fare.  I will eat small portions and do extra walks to combat that.  I find that it isn't necessarily the eating on vacation that gets me but what flying does to my body.  I retain a lot of water.  What I will not do is gain 8 pounds like I did on my WDW vacation in December -- it was lost again but I am really trying not to lose the same pounds more than once!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My plans for the summer are limited as we're saving for Disney in December. We will probably visit Six Flags NE and Canobie Lake Park at least once. My parents arrive in 2 weeks for a 6 week visit. My sister and her family will be here for 4-5 days towards the end of July. I will work as needed at the spa. I will probably take the girls to the lake that's in walking distance from our house. The big event will be my 40th b'day party in August! 
I plan on continuing my 6-10 miles a day during the week as much as possible. School is out in 3 weeks so the fun will start then. Hoping to swim a lot and walk a lot. Hoping to continue my walks with my neighbor and walk longer since we won't need to get out kids up for school. Just told DH that I want the Wii upstairs for the summer while my parents are here so it will actually get used.

Just did some outdoor work and DH took a lot of junk to the dump. We still have more to go but that will go next weekend. DH and I need to shower and get ready for the b'day party we are taking the kids to. We will go back to the family's house afterwards for supper. Ran the dishwasher already and just put a load of clothes in the washing machine. 

Ok, back to work!


----------



## maiziezoe

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DONA!!!!!*


----------



## maiziezoe

*QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*

Plans are: pool, run, weekend trips away, run, work on tan, run, festivals, etc.

No hindering!!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday, Dona!!!!!!!


----------



## corinnak

Hi Everyone!!!  Sorry I'm late - this week has been in-freaking-sane.  It's the month of Mayhem, full force.  

Welcome to all the new Losers!  Great to see so many familiar faces from previous challenges as well - I am looking forward to everyone's summer successes!


First order of business, I have a few QOTD to catch up on....

Which reminds me - I maintain the QOTD archives - if you are ever behind on them, I try to keep it current so it is easy to catch up without paging back through the previous entries.  I'm putting the current month's questions in the first post, further back than that, I'm archiving in the subsequent windows.


5/27 Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge.

I'm Corinna!  I'm part of the Maintainer's team, and I'm still here because I can not do this alone.   I'm a 36 year old 5'5" mom of 2 boys ages 6 and 11, happily married to my high school sweetheart, now DH of 14 years (as of yesterday!!).  I am an at-home mom who is not at-home as often as I sometimes wish I were.  I love to volunteer at the kids' school, volunteer with local theaters and shockingly, work out.  

I have spent my life going from slimmer to heavier over and over again, starting when I was in 4th grade and my family was quietly coming apart.  I slimmed down in Jr. High and high school, then gained and lost and gained and lost in college.  My senior year, I lost 60 pounds with Deal-a-Meal (yes, it's OK to laugh) in preparation for my wedding.  Over the next few years, I gained about 10 pounds back, but was still at a healthy weight.  Then I got pregnant with my first son and was queasy the first 3 months.  The next 6 months, when I felt like eating again, I proceeded to gain....about 80 pounds.  And after my DS was born, I still had about 65 of those with me.    Maybe those post-partum pictures are my TRUE before pictures.  

When I realized we wanted to have another child, I also realized I did not want to start from where I was - my knees would not have been able to take it.  I joined Weight Watchers - my Deal-a-Meal cards were about worn out, and the new "food mover" system did not do it for me.  Weight Watchers was fine, though and I lost down to a level I thought was good, though not my "goal weight."  I was much more careful not to gain as much weight during that pregnancy, but a few months after my son was born, on top of some depression, my grandmother suddenly lost her battle with cancer and I fell into a tailspin.  

Fast forward a few years, I'd tried numerous times to get back on Weight Watchers, and sometimes I'd succeed for a while, then I'd slip out of the program again....like I said, numerous times.  Here's what finally changed it.  At the end of 2006, I decided I had to get help for my depression and so I went to a group where we had "experiments" each week.  One of my experiments was to use the treadmill regularly since regular aerobic workouts have been shown to be as effective as an antidepressant.  I found the old C25K thread on WISH and....I'd like to say the rest is history, but I still struggled with my weight, even as I was working out regularly, training for longer races, etc. I'd get on track, I'd get off track, etc. etc.    My dream race was the 2009 WDW Half Marathon, and even though people I'd planned to go with weren't going to go, even though I hadn't lost the weight I wanted to lose yet, I was determined to get there.  

Then there was what I now refer to as "The Goldendoodle Incident of 2008"    I basically got accidentally knocked down by my neighbor's exuberant 80 pound puppy and slammed my face on the pavement.  I had a concussion and it was a bit of a doozy.  I had problems with short term memory and especially remembering numbers (this is still a problem, actually).  I felt foggy and fuzzy.  My ability to stick with Weight Watchers through this was limited, and my ability to run was curtailed when I realized that running made the cognitive symptoms temporarily worse.  My Doctor suggested I rest for a month.  The month of November.  With a half marathon in January and me with 50+ pounds to lose.  

Can you believe, I was still determined to go and finish the 2009 WDW Half marathon?  I was, even though it meant I would need to carefully train for it in just 5 short weeks, even though I would have to travel alone, even though I was nowhere near where I'd hoped to be weight-wise.  It was not easy, it was not pretty, it was not especially fast, but I was proud to have finished the race I'd been dreaming of the previous 2 years.






And after that I knew I could finish the weight loss as well.  My new goal was to run the 2010 WDW Half Marathon, and I wanted my pictures to be virtually unrecognizable as the same person.  So I came home, rededicated myself to my WW online etools (my username there is corinnak4) and joined the Biggest Loser Challenge.  I don't even remember what number that was!  I lost about a pound a week - sometimes a little less, sometimes a little more, but it was pretty consistently 1 pound per week.  Over the course of the year, I lost 56 pounds.  And while I often say that I think worrying about speed too much is a form of vanity, I am still proud that I finished the race in 2010 about 45 minutes faster than I had in 2009. (This next photo is actually from the Princess Half a few months later - my weight was the same, but the pictures were a lot better because it was not so freaking cold AND the sun came up earlier because it was spring!)






I joined the Maintainer's team in January and so far have been maintaining my goal weight for 5 months.  My new goal is to be at this weight for the 2011 WDW Half Marathon! 

Which brings me (at long last!) to my goals for this challenge.  I want to weigh in every week and maintain all summer long.  I want to be stronger and fitter at the end of the summer than I am at the beginning of it. 



5/28 Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?

I have a super-challenging summer coming up.  Time with in-laws, a wedding, and a Disney European cruise.  It's going to be nuts and it's all a huge set-up for weight gain.  To counter that, I'm here with the BL challenge - my goal, to check in daily, to keep up the QOTD archive and to keep my head in the game.  I have also signed up for a Lazyman Triathlon through the YMCA - basically, I have 6 weeks to cover the distance that Ironman competitors cover in a day. In addition, I have 2 half marathons in June, a 10 Mile on the 4th of July and the Disneyland Half in September. 

5/29 Saturday QOTD: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge? 

I think I already answered that above - The travel and time with in-laws is definitely going to hinder.  I am definitely planning to make the most of the places I'll be spending time and the activities I have planned.  I got through last summer with a significant loss - surely with that same determination, I can get through this summer with a maintain.


----------



## corinnak

Happy Birthday Dona!!!!!



RENThead09 said:


> I havent gone to bed yet, so it is still Thursday in my book.  Gotta love living on the left coast.  Good morning to your Easternly peeps.  Currently in Vegas but looking at a work move to SoCal soon.
> 
> My name is Pat and I am a wish-a-holic!     I joined up last year as I was training for the Disneyland Half Marathon.
> 
> In October 2008, I was on a trip to the UK to watch some 'football".  When I got back, I was looking at my pictures and was truely embarassed at what I looked like.  It's amazing how weight just sneaks up on you when you arent looking.
> 
> Anyways, that was the kick in the butt that I needed.
> They told me that I needed a goal to work towards.  I decided it was the Disneyland Half.  Between working with my trainer and Hal Higdon's running plans, I completed my first Half Marathon on Labor Day Weekend 2009.  I did it in 2:12 and I weighed 191 pounds.
> 
> In my excitement, I signed up for the WDW Marathon because I wanted a Coast to Coast medal and the WDW Half was full.  I did survive it, but hurt my knee in the process.  In taking time to recover, I did not adjust my new lifestyle and put 20 pounds back on.  My goal for this is 21 pounds, because I want to be lighter than last year.
> 
> I look forward to having a blast with all of you as we go down this road together.
> 
> Happy and Healthy times to all!
> 
> -Pat




Welcome, Pat!  I'm doing the Disneyland Half as well - I hope it is a little cooler than last year!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> My plan is to follow the exercise plan I sketched out yesterday for June/July. It adds up to about 35M/wk, which will be challenging but doable. I'm also committed to seriously working on my food intake. I've recently given up chips and most processed food, so I just need to work on my quantities. I'm trying to shift more calories to earlier in the day. I need to get out of the habit of eating while I watch tv. And I need to work on my weekend eating -- even with my long runs I don't get as much movement as during the week and it shows in Monday's weigh in. I'm also going back to things that have worked for me before -- weighing daily, making sure I'm in bed by 9:30, and thinking about my goals -- and how I'll feel when I get on the plane for our vacation at the end of August -- I want to feel confident and happy going to visit my teeny tiny SIL!  I also bought a new BL book, and I read some every night. This is to keep me focused and out of the kitchen after dinner.
> 
> Maria



Maria, that is a lot of miles! You go, girl!



escape said:


> Oops!  I missed yesterday's QOTD.  Here it is along with today's response...
> 
> My name is Susie and I'm 52 years old.  My birthday is June 1 so I'll have to start saying 53 here soon.    Honestly, I feel much younger than I really am but I don't look it due to my weight and unhealthy eating habits.  I keep saying that I want to change but due to "issues" in my life, I keep going back to the comfort food and bad eating habits.  I'm really hoping to pull strength from many of you and just from reading your posts, I can tell that this is the right place for me.
> 
> As for my goals, I need to lose 65 pounds - hoping to lose 20 for this challenge.  I've participated in 28 half-marathons, 2 marathons and 1 Goofy challenge.  In addition, I do long-distance cycling.  I'm quite proud of these accomplishments considering just a few years ago, two miles of walking (at a rather slow pace) was my physical limit.  I can do the endurance now, I'm just slower than I want to be.  I need to be more physically fit and I want to feel better.  My immediate goal is to get a new PR for the upcoming Disneyland half-marathon Labor Day weekend.
> 
> What am I going to do?  I've just started working with a personal trainer once a week.  We're working on core exercises.  She kicked my rear end this morning.  I had to come home and lay down for an hour afterwards.  Like Cam and others, I'm going to cut out eating late at night.  I'm also going to try to cut out some of the bad snacking in between meals.  I'll see what works for you guys and try to incorporate some of your successes into my life.



Welcome, Susie!  It's great to see you here!  You will be amazed by what weight loss will do for your speed.  Good luck with those core exercises - they have come up with some TOUGH stuff, for sure.!



LuvBaloo said:


> I will exercise at least 3 times a week.
> I will try new things, including C25K.
> If I really don't like something, I will find something different to try.
> I will write one positive thing in my journal every night.



OK - I LOVE this plan!!! I especially like the ones about finding something different to try if you don't like something and writing something positive every night.



Rose&Mike said:


> I would say the key last week was portion control. I ate and drank everything that I wanted, but we shared a lot. I left food on my plate at almost every meal. I'm a vegetarian, so I was working hard to make sure I was getting some protein besides cheese! We took two 5mile+ runs and walked A LOT. If we could walk we did it, rather than ride a boat or take a bus. I would say the big thing is, remember it's ok if you leave food on your plate. A little tastes good, a lot just makes you feel yucky.



This is brilliant.  So true about a lot just making you feel yucky.  I'm glad your trip was such an enjoyable, successful one for you!  Good luck on your run tomorrow!



cclovesdis said:


> My final goal is to weigh 117 (I'm 5'1.") and my goal for this challenge is to lose 17.5 pounds. To do that, there are a few things that I have to do:
> 1. Avoid chocolate.
> 2. Avoid chocolate.
> 3. Avoid chocolate.
> oh, and journal everything I eat, drink lots of water, and re-start and complete the C25K.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



  I hear you on the chocolate.  I love it, but I think I got more reasonable about it when I started thinking about it as the caloric equivalent of butter+sugar.  

Journaling, water and C35K will go a long way toward getting you to your goal.  Good luck to you too!



crzy4pooh said:


> Hi everyone!    I would love to join the challenge and be a loser, too!
> 
> Thursday QOTD:  My name is Lynnda, and I'm 37.  My hubby and I have been married almost 12 years, and we have two boys - ages 7 and 3.  We usually frequent the Wish Events board - we've been part of the WISH racing team since 2005.  I had been obese my entire life until I joined WW in 2002.  I lost 137 pounds, and was at my goal weight for the first time in my life - yay!  Unfortunately, that only lasted about 6 months until the weight started coming back on.  I was training for a full marathon and a triathlon, and I went right back to my pre-WW eating habits.  I also had not really addressed the emotional issues that got me to my highest weight, and struggled (and still struggle) with some of that.  So... I am right back where I was when I started WW, although I have now done 3 half marathons, a full marathon, 5 triathlons, and training for #6 in November.  I love what I have been able to accomplish, but do NOT love looking at the pictures from the races...    I'm ready to be healthy, once and for all, so that I can be the wife and mommy that I want to be, and to set a good example for my boys so they never have to go through the weight issues I have.
> 
> Friday QOTD:  journal, consistent exercise (not just right before a race), and stop the nighttime snacking (bingeing)



Welcome Lynnda!!  I'm thinking we probably have met at a race, but I can't put your face with your username off the top of my head.  You can definitely achieve your goals - you've shown that time and again!  Glad to have you here.



princessbride6205 said:


> My goal for this challenge is to maintain my weight and train for another half marathon. I'm training for my next race - still deciding if I'll do something local or wait until WDW 2011.
> 
> QOTD Friday: To help reach my goals, I plan to eat 5+ fruit/veg a day, run 3x a week and strength train twice a week. I'd really like to fit in a dance class, but my schedule has been crazy, so incorporating that might be difficult, in addition to my other workouts.



Hi Nicole, my Maintainer Teammate!!!!    Keep me posted on your plans - are you thinking of Princess or January at WDW?  I hope you find a way to fit in a dance class - it sounds like it's something you love so there'd be the double benefit of working out and feeding your soul.



LuvBaloo said:


> I couldn't out to run today, so ended up just walking/running in place to try starting running today.  I know that running place isn't as good as really running (which DH was quit to point out, which made me want to smack him as he's sitting on his butt).  I figure something is better than nothing, and restrained myself from saying some not-so-loving words.  He's an all or nothing type person, so I'm glad he's said he's not going to do the running program with me, as he can go faster than me, and we'd just end up arguing.  He's usually very supportive, but sometimes he just ticks me off.  Enough venting about that, moving forward now



Let me just say - extra points for having a plan B and going with it in spite of comments from the peanut gallery!  Nothing wrong with running in place whatsoever!


----------



## acename

Saturday QOTD:

We don't have any big plans this summer since we're headed to WDW in late September.  I'm keeping my nephew whose 8 this summer.  We'll probably spend lots of time outside and swimming in my parents pool (They live about a mile away).  We will probably go to a local amusement and waterpark once or twice.  That will be motivation to look ok in a swim suit .  I don't really have any hinderances as far as summer plans.


----------



## JOANNEL

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*



No plans here, just need to lose weight and get in shape. Have a cruise planned in October and need to be skinnier!!


Had a walk on the beach this am and now to float in the pool, If I can stay out of the house I can stay away from food!!!!


----------



## escape

Happy Birthday, *DONA*!  You'll have to celebrate ALL WEEKEND!    Mine is on Tuesday!  

Hi *Lynnda*! Your journey sounds a lot like mine.  I have actually gained weight since I started training for all the half and full marathons.    You would think that the opposite would occur.  Well, I guess it would if I ate better.    I, too, never want to look at my racing pictures.  I don't recognize that person in the pics.  However, this is a new beginning.  We can do it - one step at a time.  

*Corrina *- what an inspiring story.  I never knew your background.  I LOVE reading success stories!  Thanks for sharing.  

I joined a group of friends this morning for a 30 mile bike ride.  It was really nice.  We went at a fairly easy pace so I was able to enjoy the ride for once.  Ha!  We're planning on doing it again on Monday morning.  This type of XT really helps prepare me for the running races.  

My summer plans?  No big vacations - just a few weekends here and there.  Well, I do have a half-marathon planned for next weekend in Minnesota but after that I plan to focus on bike riding and give my feet a little rest...for just a little while.  My goal is to lose 20 pounds by Labor Day weekend and to set a new PR at the DL half-marathon.


----------



## Rose&Mike

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My final goal is to weigh 117 (I'm 5'1.") and my goal for this challenge is to lose 17.5 pounds. To do that, there are a few things that I have to do:
> 1. Avoid chocolate.
> 2. Avoid chocolate.
> 3. Avoid chocolate.
> oh, and journal everything I eat, drink lots of water, and re-start and complete the C25K.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


 Insert the word french fries or potato chips in 1,2 and 3 and you would have me! Hope the new doctor works well.



crzy4pooh said:


> Hi everyone!    I would love to join the challenge and be a loser, too!
> 
> Thursday QOTD:  My name is Lynnda, and I'm 37.  My hubby and I have been married almost 12 years, and we have two boys - ages 7 and 3.  We usually frequent the Wish Events board - we've been part of the WISH racing team since 2005.  I had been obese my entire life until I joined WW in 2002.  I lost 137 pounds, and was at my goal weight for the first time in my life - yay!  Unfortunately, that only lasted about 6 months until the weight started coming back on.  I was training for a full marathon and a triathlon, and I went right back to my pre-WW eating habits.  I also had not really addressed the emotional issues that got me to my highest weight, and struggled (and still struggle) with some of that.  So... I am right back where I was when I started WW, although I have now done 3 half marathons, a full marathon, 5 triathlons, and training for #6 in November.  I love what I have been able to accomplish, but do NOT love looking at the pictures from the races...    I'm ready to be healthy, once and for all, so that I can be the wife and mommy that I want to be, and to set a good example for my boys so they never have to go through the weight issues I have.
> 
> Friday QOTD:  journal, consistent exercise (not just right before a race), and stop the nighttime snacking (bingeing)


Lynnda--sounds like you are already setting a good example with all the exercise. I'm sure you can get your weight where you want it to be!



sahbushka said:


> Thanks to everyone for your support today.  I went on a jog with a friend after work and that was able to completely change my mindset.  From there I went to the gym and jogged a 5k on the treadmill!  I then ate a healthy, veggie laden dinner and am going to head off to bed!  Excersize really is the key for me!
> 
> Later all,
> SarahMay


So glad you are doing better!



LuvBaloo said:


> I couldn't out to run today, so ended up just walking/running in place to try starting running today.  I know that running place isn't as good as really running (which DH was quit to point out, which made me want to smack him as he's sitting on his butt).  I figure something is better than nothing, and restrained myself from saying some not-so-loving words.  He's an all or nothing type person, so I'm glad he's said he's not going to do the running program with me, as he can go faster than me, and we'd just end up arguing.  He's usually very supportive, but sometimes he just ticks me off.  Enough venting about that, moving forward now


Vent away! I hope you get your run in today.



flipflopmom said:


> Happy Birthday Dona (and Dena, too.)  Hope it's wonderful!
> 
> Had my splurge meal last night of mexican.  NO MORE FOR ME THIS WEEK.  I have to do this.  Even though I have 3 cookouts and a faculty lunch Friday, I can't fall back into bad habits.  The scale is not going down, and I fear I've hit the great PLATEAU.  I have lost 9.5 inches in the last 2 weeks since committing to strength training, even if the scale is not moving.  I've got to figure out how to bust through this.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> Taryn


I have found that when I'm losing inches (even going down a size) I am not necessarily losing pounds. DH and I have talked about this a lot. It's interesting to think about all the changes your body is going through.



jbm02 said:


> Our town's Memorial Day parade is today at 10AM.  DD is marching with the Girl Scouts and I'll be on a veterans float - me and all the "guys" from WWII, Korea and Vietnam.  LOL.  I hope the rain stays away!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!
> Jude


Jude--Very cool about the parade!




lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday:  Do you have any plans for the summer?  How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*
> 
> I have a Disneyland trip coming up in about 3 weeks.  It is a short trip so it shouldn't hinder my weight loss efforts too much even though we will be celebrating my birthday as well as DS'  I also have our annual vacation at Lake Okoboji (Iowa) with DH' family in July.  That is a little more of a problem because everyone takes turn cooking and it may not be the healthiest fare.  I will eat small portions and do extra walks to combat that.  I find that it isn't necessarily the eating on vacation that gets me but what flying does to my body.  I retain a lot of water.  What I will not do is gain 8 pounds like I did on my WDW vacation in December -- it was lost again but I am really trying not to lose the same pounds more than once!
> 
> Have a great day all!


I think flying really does wreak havoc with your weight. On the day we got back I drank a lot of water, and only water and I was up 3lbs. Two days later it was almost gone. I probably would have skipped the scale for a couple of days if not for the weigh in. Ok, who am I kidding, I would not have skipped the scale! Sounds like a fun summer!



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*
> 
> Plans are: pool, run, weekend trips away, run, work on tan, run, festivals, etc.
> 
> No hindering!!


I like the no hindering.

Happy Birthday Dona!!! And anyone else celebrating this weekend.
Corrina-Thanks for sharing your story.

QOTD--We don't have big plans this summer. Baseball, swimming and running. We will see DS at the end of June--still not sure where yet, and again at the beginning of August. We are however, going to sign up for the Wine and Dine half in October, so there will be lots of running this summer! We are even contemplating a 4 day cruise that leaves Sunday morning. The race is Saturday night. I'm still a little worried about my ankle, but it's still only sore, and no pain. 

We ran 6.7 this morning at an 11:36 pace. With the walk at the beginning and the end we went a total of 7.9miles. We're going to stick at this run distance for a couple of weeks, maybe add a little more walking at the end. I felt really good. Normally I eat a banana before I run, and I didn't, and I definitely will eat one next time. My stomach did not like being that empty.

Time to get some yard work done. Have a great day!


----------



## czkmom

Hi all...

My name is Heather.  I am a single mom to three boys.  Cameron -17, Zakery -14, and Kaleb 9.  Zakery has hydrocephalus with a right vp shunt - learning delays.  My youngest son has had several reconstructive surgeries as well so my life has been full of doctors, therapists, etc and I've ignored me for so long.  I work full time as an office manager and have also been doing a paper route (mickey money).

I tried weight watchers a few years ago and did okay - - but then through my divorce kind of let it go gradually the weight crept back on.

My oldest son graduates next year and I have been scrimping and saving for our family to go on a disney cruise so I have some good motivation.

My goal is to start back on weight watchers and find time for me to walk....  I've reminded the boys of how much walking we do at disney and they are all pumped up to start in on walking program with me so maybe between the three of them they can take turns motivating me out the door each evening after a full day of work.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD-Saturday

We are talking an 8 day vacation to gatlinburg,TN where we are staying with friends of ours and thier parents.  We are going to be cooking most of the meals and eating out only a few.  I thought this would be great until we got together last week and planned the meals.  Smoked sausage, hot wings, hotdogs, etc.  You get the point.  The friend I am going with is also training for the disney princess in feb but she said she is not worrying about "dieting" on vacation.  I however am thinking differently.  I am going to try my best to count my points and choose the right items, we are going together to the grocery store when we arrive so I will pick up some extra veggies and salad.  I am hoping to also run a few day while we are there.  Otherwise we may take a day trip to the jersey shore (I can just save extra points for that day).  I am a full-time working mother so otherwise our life does not change too much in the summer.  We do actually become more active on the weekends.  Swimming, walks, etc.  So I think it will be good!

Corina- I just have to say your pictures are such an inspiration!  Great job on all your accomplishments.


----------



## disneymom2one

Hi.  I'm new here.  I'm MB, married for almost 17 years to a fellow grad. school student.  We have one daughter who turns 15 this summer and graduates from 8th grade in just about a week.  H is both profoundly gifted and on the autistic spectrum and has a host of other challenges.  She is our world.

I teach at the college level on part time basis - usually two or three classes each semester.  I work right alongside my husband who is a full time professor in the same department.  

I've been fighting weight and food issues my entire life.  After H was born, I never lost the pregnancy weight and gained a bunch more as we weathered several crisis situations over the past ten years, including losing three of our four parents.  Neither my husband nor my daughter have weight issues of any kind.

About two years ago, I got serious again about my weight.  I went from being consistently being in the high 250's to consistently being in the low 230's.  We gave up eating all red meat and fried food and I also don't drink anything but water and haven't for a long time.  For some reason though, I get to about 225 and hit a wall.  I'm back close to there again - 229 - and am determined to do things differently.

Since spring semester ended a few weeks ago, I've been back on track.  On track for me means faithfully doing WW Online - recording everything I eat, recording exercise.  WW works for me when I follow through.  We also joined a gym much closer to our home.  I can be there in about five minutes which works better with our busy schedule.  Because of my food issues, I've finally realized I just can't go near anything with sugar in it. I  can't have "cheat days".  A "cheat day" for me can turn into a "cheat week" and it took me a long time to realize that.

My goal for the summer is a modest one - 10 pounds. That would get me to the 2 teens - a place I haven't been in at least ten years.  

Oh yeah ... we go to WDW all the time - several trips a year.  There is no place better for my daughter.  For some reason, she just feels way more at peace there than in the real world.  No trip planned right now but we'll probably sneak away this fall.  We usually spend ten days there at Christmas but are taking a break to take her to DC, Williamsburg, and then Hilton Head (we're DVC people).

So that's me.


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday:  Do you have any plans for the summer?  How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*



No plans for the summer yet. A couple of day trips to Six Flags or Sea World maybe, but nothing major. We want to take DD for her first trip to WDW in the fall/winter and I'm already obsessing about how to fit that into my running schedule, since I have a couple half-marathons (never done one before!) on my radar in November and January. 

Does anyone else get into full-on obsession mode?? I have every training run and every race planned out from now thru January. Like some how planning to run will burn as many calories between workouts as actual running does during a workout. Anybody else as geeky and nuts as I am?

I also wanted to say "Thanks" for the COW. I'm fine on the water drinking and I'm fine with veggies, but the veggies do get left out now and then. I wasn't really planning to but, thanks to the COW, I made myself a salad to go with the pizza that DH brought home last night.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hope everyone is having a great, OP day. I didn't get out of bed until after 10:30 this morning. I kept falling back to sleep. It's been a busy week, so I'm not surprised, but it did mess with my day a bit. I had breakfast and lunch at the same time-my usual oatmeal, with some salad and fat-free dressng. Yesterday, we went out to dinner and I still only ate 20/21 of my points. Can I just tell you how much I love Applebee's? LOL. I ate a new WW menu item, some type of salad topped with chicken and fruit. Very summery. So far, today, I've had 6 points. Dinner is hamburgers. That'll eat into some of my points-no pun intendend. Still, I may be able to squeeze in some dessert. No chocolate, of course! Thank you to everyone who commented about me giving up chocolate. It was very motivating.

I am planning to restart the C25K tomorrow morning. Hopefully, I will wake up before it is too humid to walk/run.

Have a great rest of the day/weekend!


----------



## pjlla

AAAAHHHHHRRRGGGG!  Okay... THREE TIMES now I have read up from page 15 to the end, multi-quoting along the way.... and now I have lost it AGAIN!  I keep getting pulled away from the computer and by the time I come back someone has closed my window!  I give up!!  

That said, I want to say HELLO to all of the newbies and WELCOME BACK to all of my old friends!  I have been reading some AMAZING stories here.  So many of you have/had SO MUCH to overcome in life, I'm truly inspired by your perseverance.  And I learned something new about many of my old BL friends.

I already told my story, but I haven't done the QOTD the last few days.  I'll find them and catch up.

5/28 Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?

My plan is to STICK WITH MY PLAN!  When I count my points, journal every bite, and exercise regularly, I (usually) lose weight.  It's that simple.  And I just need to keep reminding myself that there is NO excuse/reason to overeat or eat poorly.... upcoming summer vacation is no excuse, holiday weekends are no excuse, stressful day is no excuse, too tired to think of something healthy to eat is no excuse.... You get the idea.

This is a LIFESTYLE, not a diet.  I have been reminding myself of that daily for almost 30 months now and it seems to be FINALLY sinking in.  Someone asked at the end of the last challenge if anyone was planning on taking the "week off" before the start of this challenge.  I am so PROUD to say that the thought NEVER occurred to me... truly.  This is my LIFESTYLE now and there is no reason to change. 


QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?

Nothing planned that is out of the ordinary.  We have a long weekend at the Cape around July 4th.  We spend the time with DH's side of the family and have a BLAST, but it is SO food centered!  I just need to be sure that I contribute HEALTHY stuff to the menu and that way I can be sure of having a healthy choice on the buffet!  I also keep up with my exercise pretty much every day.  Sure, I relax a bit on the 4th and have a beer and a s'more, but I try not to go hog wild.  It is SO not worth it in the long run.  As long as I arrive with a cooler full of healthy drinks, snacks and meal options, plus my sneakers, I can manage the time just fine.

Pretty much same goes for our week long family vacation with my side of the family.  We don't go out for food (except maybe take-out pizza one night).  Each family gets a night to cook for the group, plus we have a men's night and a ladies and/or kids night.  That is pretty much the whole  week.  It is much LESS food centered than the time with DH's family, but of course, it is still "vacation" and there is plenty of yummy stuff  and desserts around.  We just try to be sure that there is also plenty of fruit, salad, and water!  
Again, I exercise every day.  Last year I brought along my sneakers, my hand weights, and my WATP and BL DVDs and did a few EVERY MORNING.  I was the first one up every day and loved the quiet time.  By the time everyone else was stirring I was done with my workout and I could start breakfast for the group.  It worked out great.  

My vacations don't really "help" me reach my goal, but I try hard to be sure that they don't hinder me either.  It's my decision to make and I try to make the smart one.


Well... today is supposed to be a work day around here.  But I took a few minutes off while DH is going to the dump.  We got the pool up and running for the season (later than usual... oh well).  We visited our friend's organic farm and bought our veggies and a few flowers for the season.  I am cleaning out the garage and making a big pile for DS's robotics team yard sale next weekend.  I LOVE to purge... it makes me feel so happy and relaxed and organized.  


I decided to take the entire weekend OFF from exercise to allow this hamstring injury to heal.  I NEVER IMAGINED it would be SO HARD to allow myself just two days of no exercise! In my head I am imagining a HUGE weight gain, but I know that won't necessarily be the case.  But what a huge mental change from a few years ago when it was all I could do to FORCE myself to take a 20 or 30 minute walk on the TM.  Hopefully two full days off of ALL exercise will give me some recovery time and I will come back next week walking and running faster and stronger and longer.  We'll see.


I guess I had better get back to work before DH returns and catchs me slacking..... he wouldn't be mad, but it would be an excuse for HIM to sit and slack!  But I want to get about two more good hours of housework/yard work done and then we will get showered and head to Costco for a fun family evening!!  (Kinda pathetic, huh?)

TTYL....................P


----------



## jimmduck

I did join the loser team and will get a weight in by Friday as required.

A bit of upheaval this week - two deaths in husband's family.

His grandmother died on Monday and, worse, my father in law lost his long and courageous battle with cancer on Wednesday.

The grandmother's funeral is tomorrow, Reynold's is Monday.

Will check in and participate more once we get back home.

Linda


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jimmduck said:


> I did join the loser team and will get a weight in by Friday as required.
> 
> A bit of upheaval this week - two deaths in husband's family.
> 
> His grandmother died on Monday and, worse, my father in law lost his long and courageous battle with cancer on Wednesday.
> 
> The grandmother's funeral is tomorrow, Reynold's is Monday.
> 
> Will check in and participate more once we get back home.
> 
> Linda



Linda that is so sad.  I am so sorry for your loss.  Hope you and dh are doing ok.


----------



## Dahly

Afternoon All, and welcome to the newcomers!



QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?

No big vacation for us this year, just a couple of long weekends here and there, but no plans to leave the general Houston area...saving for an Europe trip next year, along with two Disney Dream cruises. With no real plans this summer, I think it should be much easier to stay on track...we all have winter birthdays, anniversary was in April, so other than the 7/4 weekend and Grandmother-in-law's 82nd bday, which thankfully will also fall over that holiday weekend...I have no excuses to "celebrate eat".  

My one hindrance is I have promised my son a Friday drive to the Blue Bell Ice Cream factory for a tour...and they give a free sample..I may have to let DS have my share.  Ice cream in any form is my weakness...


Have a great Saturday!

Dahly


----------



## lisalisalisa

QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?

Hi there

We are off to Disneyland in August as it is our 15th wedding anniversary this year and we spent our honeymoon there.  We will have our three boys with us this time and I am really looking forward to it.  Apart from the 11 hour flight .  

My 8 year old and I will be doing the family 5k at Disneyland on September 4th which is my big incentive to get fit.  

I am 40 in 6 weeks time and really feeling my age.  I have been overweight for 20 years and I have had enough.

I have enjoyed reading all your posts.

Corinne - you are an inspiration.  My aim is to do the Princess 1/2 marathon in 2011.

Linda - I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## MJonesMBA2001

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*


We've got a Disney trip coming up in TWO WEEKS!! I'm going to commit to continuing to exercise and drink LOTS of water while we're there, and you all know how much you can walk in the parks!

The problem that I'm dreading is eating.  We have the dining package, so it's going to be SO easy to blow it that week on the eating.  

What I'll do though, is not beat myself up over it.  It's a VACATION, they're supposed to be fun!  And I'll try to be reasonable with what I eat.

Thanks for the QOTD!  

Just out of curiosity, is there an easy way to index the QOTD and Challenge so that I can spot them easily?


----------



## maiziezoe

jimmduck said:


> I did join the loser team and will get a weight in by Friday as required.
> 
> A bit of upheaval this week - two deaths in husband's family.
> 
> His grandmother died on Monday and, worse, my father in law lost his long and courageous battle with cancer on Wednesday.
> 
> The grandmother's funeral is tomorrow, Reynold's is Monday.
> 
> Will check in and participate more once we get back home.
> 
> Linda




 for you and your family. How very sad.


----------



## tigger813

Jimmduck- My condolences to you and your family! I've been there before myself. Lost DMIL and my grandmother exactly a week apart several years ago. 

Back from the party. I had cake and some chips. Stopped at Wendy's on the way home and tried their new boneless chipotle wings, spicy but just ok. I've tried them so that's out of my system. ALso just had a wine cooler. Taking the rest of the day off to do some Disney planning and just hand with the family. I will get up in the morning and get in some miles to gear up for a bbq later in the day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday:  Do you have any plans for the summer?  How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*



We aren't going anywhere until the end of summer. Well, I'm not at least. DS is going to visit relatives in Tampa and then St. Louis, and then he'll be back for camp. My dad is flying back with him, and then he'll stay for 3 weeks. I haven't figured out how I'm going to handle this yet (I always have a plan, but I never stick to it), because our guest suite is also where my TM is located. I can't very well show up at 4:30am and jump on the TM...the days I stay home will not be a problem, but I will have to go to work some days, and that means working out after work, which I am very bad at, especially when my dad is visiting and I've been away all day -- I really feel like I should spend time with him, not on the TM. My dad visiting is a blessing, but I need to come up with a better way to get myself motivated to get on the TM! 

Anyway, at the end of summer we are visiting my SIL in Tampa, then going over to Universal for a week (RPR and WWOHP, watch out, the Muggles are coming!). I really, really want to weigh less than when I saw them in January for the WDW Half. I want it to be noticeable. My goal is 10 lbs, but secretly (yes, now it's out!), I want to lose 25 lbs. 

I just revamped my eating plan today to help with this goal. I'm dropping the breakfast smoothies which are so yummy, and I'm going back to a sugar-free vitamuffin, apple, and organic yogurt for breakfast. My new morning snack is 2 Wasa crackers with 2 wedges of laughing cow cheese, and I'm sticking with my lunch of hummus, veggies (red, orange, and yellow peppers, baby carrots, grape tomatoes), and sugar-free jello pudding. My new afternoon snack is an orange and 2 Tbsp. of raw cashews. This is where I run into trouble. I am always starving when I get home, and I really think I need to eat something to destress -- so I'm going to have sugar-free jello. Only 10 calories, and I can even add a squirt of whipped cream if I'm feeling festive. I'll stick with smaller portions of the family dinner, and this week I have sugar-free fudge pops for a pre-bed dessert. I really hope this helps curb the excess eating.

Congratulations to our ! I know you will all be beautiful for the big day! 

I ran my 9M this morning, and it was not my best run. I was also really surprised by my weigh in, I could not believe I gained 4 lbs since the end of the last Challenge...then TOM arrived and suddenly it all became clear. I'm hoping for a really good loss next week, because I really hope most of that is water!  DH is running a Half tomorrow morning. DS is having a sleepover tonight, so I get to be the parent on duty. And I agreed to this because?  The kids are really not any trouble, I just wish they tired out a bit earlier. I can't go to sleep until they are, even if I wanted to, I just can't. 

Oh! I am so psyched for the COW -- it helped me so much when I actually did it before, so thanks again to *Dona!* And Happy Birthday! 

*Linda* -- I am so sorry.  

*COW part 2* -- I have a 16 oz. cup from Universal Studios, and I love to pour citrus water into it and drink it. I discovered citrus water (I guess I'm a little slow) at the Universal hotels -- it's just cut up limes, lemons and oranges in water. I make it by the pitcherful, and it has become my go-to drink of choice. I'm encouraged to drink the pitcher when it's fairly fresh, if it sits for days it becomes pretty bitter -- so I have every reason to drink, drink, drink! 

Maria


----------



## flipflopmom

DD2 got up EARLY, didn't get my workout in.  Decided to take advantage of my only Saturday at home, other than 4th of July weekend, until August, and work on my tan.  Got my water, book, and towel, FORGOT THE SUNSCREEN!  To top it off, I put on a two piece for the first time in 5 years, (still wouldn't wear in public), so more skin than usual was showing.  I AM FRIED.  Bathing in vinegar often!  Was hoping to get my workout in this evening, but all I can do is lie down with vinegar soaked bathcloths!

QOTD:  We will be headed to WDW in 3 WEEKS!  I am so excited!  My other exciting summer plans?
Monday-gymnastics 9-1
Tuesday - swim, storytime for the kids, 
Wednesday - gymnastics 9-1
Thurs - gymnastics 3-7
Friday-class 4-8
Sat - class 9-5.  

Sounds like a blast, huh?
I need a fried smilie!  Taryn


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Connie96 said:


> I appreciate the information, but I don't know if I can be friends with someone who uses words like "avoirdupois".



No worries, I looked it up before I posted cause I wasn't sure it was a real word!! 



lisah0711 said:


> Can I just say how amazed I was that you popped up with this reply in like 2 minutes?!?



Google is my Friend!!!  That and I apparently have more then my fair share of time on my hands. 



sahbushka said:


> Aggggghhhhhh!  All I can think about is junk food!  I want to do well and eat healthy but then I think of pizza or mexican food or candy and I feel like I can't stop myself....I am not used to this.  The past year I have been able to resist and now all of a sudden I can't seem to!
> 
> SarahMay



Stay Strong SarahMay!!!!! 
I felt like this the last 2 weeks, but 4 days ago I quit fast food and have not had a migraine yet! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I think someone said in the last thread that they are a Brave's fan. We are playing the Brave's AAA farm team this series.
> 
> Have a great evening!



Not sure if it's me but I'm a Braves fan. Just don't tell anyone, I'm smack dab in the middle of Red Sox nation! 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday:  Do you have any plans for the summer?  How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*



Kids are doing sports camps and mom has offered to keep DD while they are there. and the 1.6 mile track is in that town as well, so why not take the time for me! 
We are also going to WDW in June/July and then mom and I are headed back down in August so Disney in summer will help my goal too. I won't eat a ton, will drink a ton of water and I'll walk a ton!

What will hinder me is feeding the monsters. I'm going to need to be diligent about good grocery shopping, meal planning, and not buying junk. Ice cream will be an issue but I bought a snow cone machine. I am going to use crystal light pink lemonade instead of the flavors, knock on wood it works! 



jimmduck said:


> I did join the loser team and will get a weight in by Friday as required.
> 
> A bit of upheaval this week - two deaths in husband's family.
> 
> His grandmother died on Monday and, worse, my father in law lost his long and courageous battle with cancer on Wednesday.
> 
> The grandmother's funeral is tomorrow, Reynold's is Monday.
> 
> Will check in and participate more once we get back home.
> 
> Linda



I'm so sorry for your loss Linda. Thoughts and prayers are with the entire family from us.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Small victories.

We are having CPK for dinner. I bought the grilled veggie salad hold the avocado. I've never had it before and I hope it's good!! 
We also had burgers for lunch, I ate 1/2 and didn't eat the bun. And skipped the ice cream. 

I also went clothes shopping with DH and the kids and it actually went ok. I need to try everything on but I'm hoping at least a few things fit and I don't get discouraged. 
I haven't bought an actual wardrobe in years.


----------



## lisah0711

corinnak said:


> Which reminds me - I maintain the QOTD archives - if you are ever behind on them, I try to keep it current so it is easy to catch up without paging back through the previous entries.  I'm putting the current month's questions in the first post, further back than that, I'm archiving in the subsequent windows.



Thank you corinnak for maintaining our QOTD thread for us!  

I always love reading your story because it is so inspiring!  



acename said:


> We don't have any big plans this summer since we're headed to WDW in late September.  I'm keeping my nephew whose 8 this summer.  We'll probably spend lots of time outside and swimming in my parents pool (They live about a mile away).  We will probably go to a local amusement and waterpark once or twice.  That will be motivation to look ok in a swim suit .  I don't really have any hinderances as far as summer plans.



Summer by the pool sounds like lots of fun!  



JOANNEL said:


> No plans here, just need to lose weight and get in shape. Have a cruise planned in October and need to be skinnier!!
> 
> 
> Had a walk on the beach this am and now to float in the pool, If I can stay out of the house I can stay away from food!!!!



Umm, beach . . . pool . . . it's like a vacation every day at your house!  



escape said:


> My summer plans?  No big vacations - just a few weekends here and there.  Well, I do have a half-marathon planned for next weekend in Minnesota but after that I plan to focus on bike riding and give my feet a little rest...for just a little while.  My goal is to lose 20 pounds by Labor Day weekend and to set a new PR at the DL half-marathon.



I believe that you have a couple of fellow BL folks who are also doing the half-marathon in Minnesota next week-end!  You go, girl!  



Rose&Mike said:


> We ran 6.7 this morning at an 11:36 pace. With the walk at the beginning and the end we went a total of 7.9miles. We're going to stick at this run distance for a couple of weeks, maybe add a little more walking at the end. I felt really good. Normally I eat a banana before I run, and I didn't, and I definitely will eat one next time. My stomach did not like being that empty.



Wow!  Great time for your run today!  



czkmom said:


> My goal is to start back on weight watchers and find time for me to walk....  I've reminded the boys of how much walking we do at disney and they are all pumped up to start in on walking program with me so maybe between the three of them they can take turns motivating me out the door each evening after a full day of work.



 czkmom!  Can't take care of all those boys if you don't take care of you!  



disneymom2one said:


> My goal for the summer is a modest one - 10 pounds. That would get me to the 2 teens - a place I haven't been in at least ten years.
> 
> Oh yeah ... we go to WDW all the time - several trips a year.  There is no place better for my daughter.  For some reason, she just feels way more at peace there than in the real world.  No trip planned right now but we'll probably sneak away this fall.  We usually spend ten days there at Christmas but are taking a break to take her to DC, Williamsburg, and then Hilton Head (we're DVC people).



 Hi MB!  There are several of us DVC folks on this thread, too.  We  our DVC.



Connie96 said:


> No plans for the summer yet. A couple of day trips to Six Flags or Sea World maybe, but nothing major. We want to take DD for her first trip to WDW in the fall/winter and I'm already obsessing about how to fit that into my running schedule, since I have a couple half-marathons (never done one before!) on my radar in November and January.
> 
> Does anyone else get into full-on obsession mode?? I have every training run and every race planned out from now thru January. Like some how planning to run will burn as many calories between workouts as actual running does during a workout. Anybody else as geeky and nuts as I am?
> 
> I also wanted to say "Thanks" for the COW. I'm fine on the water drinking and I'm fine with veggies, but the veggies do get left out now and then. I wasn't really planning to but, thanks to the COW, I made myself a salad to go with the pizza that DH brought home last night.



Nice job on remembering the COW when pizza was around!  



pjlla said:


> But I want to get about two more good hours of housework/yard work done and then we will get showered and head to Costco for a fun family evening!!  (Kinda pathetic, huh?)



 We like to go on Costco for lunch dates.  Nothing like hanging out with your true love in the frozen food aisle!  



jimmduck said:


> I did join the loser team and will get a weight in by Friday as required.
> 
> A bit of upheaval this week - two deaths in husband's family.
> 
> His grandmother died on Monday and, worse, my father in law lost his long and courageous battle with cancer on Wednesday.
> 
> The grandmother's funeral is tomorrow, Reynold's is Monday.
> 
> Will check in and participate more once we get back home.



 Linda, I am so sorry for your losses.



Dahly said:


> My one hindrance is I have promised my son a Friday drive to the Blue Bell Ice Cream factory for a tour...and they give a free sample..I may have to let DS have my share.  Ice cream in any form is my weakness...



Well, try not bring home any souvenirs!


----------



## crzy4pooh

Thanks for the warm welcome!  

*Linda* - I am so very sorry for your loss!

*Corrina* - I think we have met at some races - I'll try to post a picture of me later.  You are definitely an inspiration!  Those pictures are great!!!  

*Susie* - We can do this!    Your biking miles continue to amaze and inspire me!  Great job!!!  



Today has been good!  I did 90 minutes at the pool this morning during DS's swim clinic.  Eating has gone well, too - just need to be stay out of the kitchen after the boys go to bed.  

QOTD:  We are going on a week-long cruise in 3 weeks - EEK!  It is for my parents' 50th anniversary, and the WHOLE family is going.  I know there will be lots of food, desserts and cake involved, but I need to focus on exercise and portion control.  I want to celebrate and enjoy, but I probably don't need warm chocolate melting cake every night...   We are also doing a staycation this coming week which will probably include day trips to Disney, Sea World, etc.  We will just eat out once a day, so that is not as much of a challenge.

Hope everyone has a great evening!


----------



## lisah0711

lisalisalisa said:


> We are off to Disneyland in August as it is our 15th wedding anniversary this year and we spent our honeymoon there.  We will have our three boys with us this time and I am really looking forward to it.  Apart from the 11 hour flight .



DLR at any time is a lot of fun.   



MJonesMBA2001 said:


> We've got a Disney trip coming up in TWO WEEKS!! I'm going to commit to continuing to exercise and drink LOTS of water while we're there, and you all know how much you can walk in the parks!
> 
> The problem that I'm dreading is eating.  We have the dining package, so it's going to be SO easy to blow it that week on the eating.
> 
> What I'll do though, is not beat myself up over it.  It's a VACATION, they're supposed to be fun!  And I'll try to be reasonable with what I eat.
> 
> Thanks for the QOTD!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is there an easy way to index the QOTD and Challenge so that I can spot them easily?



I try to keep important information about the challenge in the first part of our thread.  There is the explanation of how the challenge works, the coaching schedule, links to the COW, and the results for the COW, weigh in and goal results are all linked in those first few posts.  

We also have this handy QOTD archive thread that corinnak maintains for us   http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35031934&postcount=1 to help you find the QOTD.  A lot of us us the quote and multiquote so you usually don't have to go back more than a page or so to see the QOTD.  

This whole challenge thing is a work in progress.  We are always working to try to make it better for everyone so whenever you have a suggestion like that, please let us know.   



Worfiedoodles said:


> We aren't going anywhere until the end of summer. Well, I'm not at least. DS is going to visit relatives in Tampa and then St. Louis, and then he'll be back for camp. My dad is flying back with him, and then he'll stay for 3 weeks. I haven't figured out how I'm going to handle this yet (I always have a plan, but I never stick to it), because our guest suite is also where my TM is located. I can't very well show up at 4:30am and jump on the TM...the days I stay home will not be a problem, but I will have to go to work some days, and that means working out after work, which I am very bad at, especially when my dad is visiting and I've been away all day -- I really feel like I should spend time with him, not on the TM. My dad visiting is a blessing, but I need to come up with a better way to get myself motivated to get on the TM!



Could you and your Dad talk a walk after dinner when he is there?  He might like that, too.  Sounds like you have a great plan for a great losing summer!



flipflopmom said:


> Sounds like a blast, huh?
> I need a fried smilie!  Taryn



Sorry, all the fried-like smilies are grumpy and that is so not you.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> What will hinder me is feeding the monsters. I'm going to need to be diligent about good grocery shopping, meal planning, and not buying junk. Ice cream will be an issue but I bought a snow cone machine. I am going to use crystal light pink lemonade instead of the flavors, knock on wood it works!



If you start out with the crystal light flavors they will probably never know the difference!  



crzy4pooh said:


> QOTD:  We are going on a week-long cruise in 3 weeks - EEK!  It is for my parents' 50th anniversary, and the WHOLE family is going.  I know there will be lots of food, desserts and cake involved, but I need to focus on exercise and portion control.  I want to celebrate and enjoy, but I probably don't need warm chocolate melting cake every night...   We are also doing a staycation this coming week which will probably include day trips to Disney, Sea World, etc.  We will just eat out once a day, so that is not as much of a challenge.



Where are you going on your cruise?  


*Answer to the COW, part 2:*  I got out my beautiful dark blue Grand Californian stainless steel water bottle to take with me when I go out.  But at home, I am like Maria, I love to drink citrus water.  I just put a slice of lemon in my water and it will last all day.  So refreshing!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## jbm02

QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?

We're planning a "stay-cation" summer.  We love our pool   DH has to finish up his certification in education administration and will be away at school most of July.  Kids have sports camps (basketball and football) and overnight Operation Purple camp (for kids with parents who have been deployed - giving them a chance to hang out with kids in similar circumstances).  So we'll use the rest of the summer for some day trips (Ellis Island, NYC) and maybe visit cousins over in Narragansett RI.  

We love to grill and eat lots of fruits and vegetables in the summer.  I hope that will be a really good thing for my goals!!


----------



## sahbushka

QOTD...I have litterally every weekend packed!  It is crazy!  The highlights are a camping trip to eastern washington in 2 weeks, an overnight and white water rafting trip with my mom in July, my birthday and trip to the zoo in seattle with dinner at Rainforest cafe to cap it off, and a DIS Divas mini meet in seattle, not to mention the NW washington fair in August.  I think this will really hinder my weight loss because there is always an occasion and I have a harder time staying on plan when we are out of the house and celebrating something.

I am pleased to say that I stayed on track yesterday thanks to excersize and I hit the gym again this morning and did about 85 minutes.  My knees have really started to hurt though.  I am not used to this amount of running (I just started week 7 of the C25K.)

Hope all are well,
SarahMay


----------



## crzy4pooh

lisah0711 said:


> Where are you going on your cruise?




We're going to the exotic western caribbean - Grand Cayman, Cozumel, Belize, and Roataan.  We've been to the Caymans and Cozumel before, but the other two ports will be a new adventure.  For my birthday last month, my DH got me the royal dolphin swim while we are at Grand Cayman.  I can't wait!!!    This will also be our first cruise since the boys were born - that has me a wee bit nervous, but I know they will have a great time, too!  


*COW part 2* - I have a huge (55 oz) purple water bottle with a freezable center that my sweet neighbor/friend gave me a couple years ago.  I love that I can fill it up in the morning, and drink from it all day.  Makes getting the water in easy!


----------



## cclovesdis

My pinkie fell asleep-I hope this post looks ok spelling wise. 

Linda, my condolences. I remember one weekend where my parents had to go to 2 wakes in one day. They were where they grew up so that meant a 2 hour drive and helping my grandparents get to one, or both of them. It was a years ago, but I do remember the toll it took. Again, my condolences. I know my story doesn't compare.

Donac-Happy Birthday!

Today's QOTD: I don't have any summer plans. I am seriously getting a season pass to Six Flags just to have something to do on occasion. We have a pool, so lots of swimming time is planned. I have a hunch visits to my grandparents will also occur. My father's mother loves to push the food. She claims it is sugar-free, but um, it isn't fat-free or low-cal. I'm still eating cookies, cake, pies, and ice cream. Sometimes being lactose intolerant is a no fun at all, but it works to my advantage with my grandmother. I can't be on a diet in her mind, but she does get the point when my dad (who seems to be the only person who can get through to her) reminds her that I could get sick...you get the picture. So, all in all, I don't know of anything that will hinder my weight loss goals. There may be a day or 2, but they won't be sequential, and I'll be hitting the gym and our pool pretty frequently, so I'm not worried at all.

Have a great one!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?


We have mega plans for the summer.  We're camping next weekend.  The following weeks are jam packed with end of school activities (school isn't out until June 21st and my 8th grader is graduating)  In July we are heading out on our 3 week vacation extravaganza.  We are driving to WDW and spending a week in the treehouse villas and hitting the parks.  Then we'll drive to Miami and spend a night there before climbing about the Norwegian Epic for a 7 night Western Caribbean cruise (Roatan, Costa Maya, Cozumel) then we're driving back to Orlando and spending 3 nights at Universal Studios RPR.  Front of the line access to the rides   Then 3 nights offsite.  one day at Seaworld and as much extra time at Disney as possible.   We'll also have more camping trips and a couple of Nascar races in there.
I'm hoping to stay on track as much as possible and I know that I'll get tons of exercise too


----------



## JOANNEL

What is COW?


----------



## LuvBaloo

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday:  Do you have any plans for the summer?  How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*



No big plans for the summer.  We usually go camping with my parents for one weekend, which should be fine.  We all bring food and there's usually lots of fruit and veggies available.  
Other than that, hoping to get out quite a bit on weekends to do some kayaking 

Happy to say I got out and ran around the school yard for my official start to running.  It was run 1 minute, walk 1 minute and I am not good but I did it! 



jimmduck said:


> I did join the loser team and will get a weight in by Friday as required.
> 
> A bit of upheaval this week - two deaths in husband's family.
> 
> His grandmother died on Monday and, worse, my father in law lost his long and courageous battle with cancer on Wednesday.
> 
> The grandmother's funeral is tomorrow, Reynold's is Monday.
> 
> Will check in and participate more once we get back home.
> 
> Linda



 sorry for your losses


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

JOANNEL said:


> What is COW?



A cow is a weekly challenge

The COW
* jenanderson will post the challenge of the week on our BL thread.
* Not every week will involve a challenge.
* Participation in the weekly challenge is optional. You can pick and choose what part of the challenge that you want to do.
* Each challenge will clearly state a beginning date, ending date
* Each challenge will include tasks to perform and point values awarded for accomplishing the tasks.
* It is helpful to print the challenge tasks to refer to throughout the week

ETA here is a link to the first COW 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36791248&postcount=253


----------



## mikamah

jimmduck said:


> A bit of upheaval this week - two deaths in husband's family.
> 
> His grandmother died on Monday and, worse, my father in law lost his long and courageous battle with cancer on Wednesday.
> 
> The grandmother's funeral is tomorrow, Reynold's is Monday.
> 
> Will check in and participate more once we get back home.
> 
> Linda


I'm so sorry for your loss.  Wishing you and your family peace during this sad time.



my3princes said:


> In July we are heading out on our 3 week vacation extravaganza.  We are driving to WDW and spending a week in the treehouse villas and hitting the parks.  Then we'll drive to Miami and spend a night there before climbing about the Norwegian Epic for a 7 night Western Caribbean cruise (Roatan, Costa Maya, Cozumel) then we're driving back to Orlando and spending 3 nights at Universal Studios RPR.  Front of the line access to the rides   Then 3 nights offsite.  one day at Seaworld and as much extra time at Disney as possible.


This sounds like a dream trip to me.  I've been thinking that a week is too short, but 3 weeks would be amazing.  



LuvBaloo said:


> Happy to say I got out and ran around the school yard for my official start to running.  It was run 1 minute, walk 1 minute and I am not good but I did it!


Whoo hoo!!! You did it!!! I remember how hard those minutes can be, and someone told me if I felt like I was dying, to slow down a little, and that advice has helped me so much.  Keep it up, shannon!!



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday:  Do you have any plans for the summer?  How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*


We have a long july 4th weekend and have a big party here pre fireworks, which is a lot of fun, and since I host the party I'll plan a healthy menu, with our traditional ice cream sundae bar for dessert.  Then I have two weeks off starting aug 21, we'll camp at old orchard beach for 3 nights, then home for 2 days and rent a cabin at sebago lake with our family for 4 nights, and come home for one night and the next day I'm so excited to be surprising my son with a disney trip.  I'm not going to tell him until that morning.  I'll come home from maine on sunday and wash the clothes and put them in the suit case for disney. He will be so thrilled.  Alcohol is a big challenge for the maine trips, but we'll be packing all our food for those trips, so I will have control over that.  I usually drink lite beer, but there at the cabin we'll have the blender going, so I'm going to try and find something a little more healthy.  For disney, it's just Michael and I going, so I won't be drinking much if at all, and I've found on past trips, I try to stay away from fried foods, and drink plenty of water, and on my first day back get right back on track with the eating, and I've really had minimal gains.  I know for me, it's eating in vacation mode and not stopping that when I get back that kills me.  The other thing for Maine is we're with others on both trips, so I will be able to get up and out for a walk/run in the mornings, so I'll plan to do that.  Planning is key.  Great question to get me thinking and planning ahead.  We'll do some other day trips on weekends, canobie lake park maybe six flags, and a minor league baseball game or two, but I'm going to track my food through this summer.  I gained 15 pounds last summer, and I know what I did, so this summer, I am going to lose those 15 pounds, by doing it right. 

  I did get my walk/run in this morning, while Michael scootered along with me, and then found some motivation and did a couple hours of much needed yard work, so it was productive.  I went to a housewarming party tonight, but planned and had one margarita, 2 mini coconut muffins, and an egg salad sandwich.  There was chocolate cake and strawberry shortcake, but I walked away.  I just used 5 flex points for the day.  I love the feeling of success when I have avoided temptations, and I need to remember that feeling when I find myself giving into those temptations.

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.


----------



## donac

Thanks everyone for the great birthday wishes.

It was a pretty good day.  I did a makeup yoga class for the one I missed on Thursday night.  It had some arm work which I really needed to get ready for kayak season.

When I came home from yoga I got my present.  The entire family went in on it.  They got me a Nook.  I love to read and reread books.  We have too many books in the house.  This will let me read and not keep collecting books.  

We went to dinner last night and then I had a sundae for dessert.  It was the first one I have had in a long  time. 

Today I think we are going to see Shrek.  Dh wanted to see it yesterday but I didn't want to go and eat popcorn and then go out to dinner for my birthday.  We usually go around lunch time so that is where I eat lunch.  We never go late in the day or at night since it so expensive to go to the movies.  I have not been to the movies since Dec so it should be fun.  Next one to see will be Toy Story

Tomorrow I think we will be going to mow father in law's lawn.  We have to do this in the morning so that we can beat the summer traffic.  We live along the jersey shore.  Fil lives south of here also near the shore. Traffic tomorrow could be terrible in the afternoon so we need to done by 12 to get home without much trafffic.

  Bree 

This a busy weekend.  Bree is today, Bellaphia is Monday and Susie is Tuesday.

Linda I am sorry for your losses.

Eeyore Congrats on the engagement.  Enjoy the time.

Summer Plans 

I don't have any.  I need to make hotel reservations for one weekend in July to go to the Boy Scout Jamboree to visit dh and that is it. 

Dh is going to the Jamboree to work on staff.  He will be working on a section where the kids could ride mountain bikes on a motorcross trail.   The good thing about this is that he will be gone for 2 weeks and I can cookk and eat whatever I want.  Ds2 will be at school and ds1 I never know when he will be eating at home so I can plan what I want. 

Other than that dh and I will be home mowing lawns and just doing things around the house.  We will be going kayaking a couple or times because we have our own kayaks and we can just throw them into dh's truck. 

Dh wants to take me camping in Cape May for a couple of days.

I am taking ds2 to see Mary Poppins in NYC on June 19th.  He did a  lot of back stage work in high school and loves to see how things work.  Dh and I saw the show when it first opened.  A month ago I got a great price for tickets so we are going. Maybe we will go in and see another show before the end of the summer. 

No pool but can drive to see my mom and she has one.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

LuvBaloo said:


> I couldn't out to run today, so ended up just walking/running in place to try starting running today.  I know that running place isn't as good as really running (which DH was quit to point out, which made me want to smack him as he's sitting on his butt).


Gee, way to be helpful.  I feel the same way sometimes.  At least we have each other!



acename said:


> But he will cry for hours if I'd let him.  He's so stubborn.    I just can't do that to him.  What method does Happiest Baby on the Block suggest?


I don't remember specifically, but I remembered I liked most of the book.  Not to start a parenting controversy, but I'm not a fan of crying it out.  There is a book called "No Cry sleep Solution".  I remember reading it, but not the author.  Might want to check it out.



maiziezoe said:


> Plans are: pool, run, weekend trips away, run, work on tan, run, festivals, etc.



Sounds heavenly!



corinnak said:


> (This next photo is actually from the Princess Half a few months later - my weight was the same, but the pictures were a lot better because it was not so freaking cold AND the sun came up earlier because it was spring!)


Um... the same as what?????  Definitely not the top picture! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I have found that when I'm losing inches (even going down a size) I am not necessarily losing pounds.  Normally I eat a banana before I run, and I didn't, and I definitely will eat one next time.



What is up with that??  You and Lisa both mentioned that when you are losing inches, you are not losing pounds?   I gotta go research that, b/c it is driving me crazy!  I like to eat a banana before I run, too.  It helps my muscles for some odd reason.  BUT I hate bananas!



czkmom said:


> Zakery has hydrocephalus with a right vp shunt - learning delays.  My youngest son has had several reconstructive surgeries as well so my life has been full of doctors, therapists, etc and I've ignored me for so long.  I work full time as an office manager and have also been doing a paper route (mickey money).



Sounds like you have a lot going on.  Kudos to you for adding something else to your agenda, but it will be worth it in the long run!



disneymom2one said:


> Oh yeah ... we go to WDW all the time - several trips a year.  There is no place better for my daughter.  For some reason, she just feels way more at peace there than in the real world.  No trip planned right now but we'll probably sneak away this fall.  We usually spend ten days there at Christmas but are taking a break to take her to DC, Williamsburg, and then Hilton Head (we're DVC people).



It's wonderful what WDW can do for you!  I love HHI DVC. We'll be again there for NYE, if I can get a reservation!It was our first DVC trip last year, I just fell in love! 



Connie96 said:


> Does anyone else get into full-on obsession mode?? I have every training run and every race planned out from now thru January. Like some how planning to run will burn as many calories between workouts as actual running does during a workout. Anybody else as geeky and nuts as I am?


That's how I make it through runs, is planning what I have to do, what weight I want to be at, by when, how many lbs a week it will take, etc...



cclovesdis said:


> I had breakfast and lunch at the same time-my usual oatmeal, with some salad and fat-free dressng.


CC- that's just gross!  Glad it worked for you,  and congrats on the chocolate!



jimmduck said:


> His grandmother died on Monday and, worse, my father in law lost his long and courageous battle with cancer on Wednesday


So sorry Linda.  Hang in there, it's so hard!



Dahly said:


> an Europe trip next year, along with two Disney Dream cruises.


Sounds amazing!



MJonesMBA2001 said:


> We've got a Disney trip coming up in TWO WEEKS!! I'm going to commit to continuing to exercise and drink LOTS of water while we're there, and you all know how much you can walk in the parks!


I know the feeling.  I spent an hour trying to talk Dh out of DxDP for our trip in 3 weeks, and just taking down breakfast and lunches, and having a dinner.  But he really wants to keep it.  ugh!  



jbm02 said:


> We're planning a "stay-cation" summer.  We love our pool   DH has to finish up his certification in education administration and will be away at school most of July.  Kids have sports camps (basketball and football) and overnight Operation Purple camp (for kids with parents who have been deployed - giving them a chance to hang out with kids in similar circumstances).  So we'll use the rest of the summer for some day trips (Ellis Island, NYC) and maybe visit cousins over in Narragansett RI.



Sounds like a fun time, other than for your DH! 



crzy4pooh said:


> We're going to the exotic western caribbean - Grand Cayman, Cozumel, Belize, and Roataan.  We've been to the Caymans and Cozumel before, but the other two ports will be a new adventure.  For my birthday last month, my DH got me the royal dolphin swim while we are at Grand Cayman.  I can't wait!!!    This will also be our first cruise since the boys were born - that has me a wee bit nervous, but I know they will have a great time, too!


Another amazing trip!



my3princes said:


> We have mega plans for the summer.  We're camping next weekend.  The following weeks are jam packed with end of school activities (school isn't out until June 21st and my 8th grader is graduating)  In July we are heading out on our 3 week vacation extravaganza.  We are driving to WDW and spending a week in the treehouse villas and hitting the parks.  Then we'll drive to Miami and spend a night there before climbing about the Norwegian Epic for a 7 night Western Caribbean cruise (Roatan, Costa Maya, Cozumel) then we're driving back to Orlando and spending 3 nights at Universal Studios RPR.  Front of the line access to the rides   Then 3 nights offsite.  one day at Seaworld and as much extra time at Disney as possible.   We'll also have more camping trips and a couple of Nascar races in there.


 Sounds like the best summer EVER!



donac said:


> When I came home from yoga I got my present.  The entire family went in on it.  They got me a Nook.  I love to read and reread books.  We have too many books in the house.


Is that like a Kindle?  We rarely do movies, either.  TS3 comes out right before we leave for WDW, and I would love to see it while we are there, but Dh is right, time in WDW is too limited to watch movies!

Finally caught up!  Still feel like someone is ironing me.  Cannot believe I am sooo stupid!  Off to aloe up!  HAve a great day!
Taryn


----------



## flipflopmom

*Sharing this in case anyone else gets discouraged by the scale.  This is what I came across this morning trying to figure out what my crazy body is doing! *

"But, since a pound is of muscle weighs the same as a pound of fat --- but takes up less space, your increased muscle, reduced body fat, and healthier body composition could mean little change in the number on the scale that many people use as their measure of success." Came from some fitness website.

http://www.carbsmart.com/outout.html - interesting article about the scale, and our bodies storing water.  Not sure how correct it is, though?

Finally, a picture that was in a helpful article Lisa posted for me.





Nasty, huh?
So... if this is going to be my new thing for a while, maybe I should start a Biggest Inches loser challenge (HA!)  

While researching this, I found a diet to help someone suggested get over a plateau when the weight loss stopped, even though they were losing inches. * What do you all think about this?  *I can't imagine a time I would use it, unless I really gain at WDW! _Disclaimer - it is meant to be a diet to follow before a religious fasting, so there is some religious talk at the beginning.  Just scroll down to the diet if you don't want to read, not trying to preach this morning._
http://www.onfirechristiancenter.org/prefastdiet.htm


----------



## JOANNEL

BernardandMissBianca said:


> A cow is a weekly challenge
> 
> The COW
> * jenanderson will post the challenge of the week on our BL thread.
> * Not every week will involve a challenge.
> * Participation in the weekly challenge is optional. You can pick and choose what part of the challenge that you want to do.
> * Each challenge will clearly state a beginning date, ending date
> * Each challenge will include tasks to perform and point values awarded for accomplishing the tasks.
> * It is helpful to print the challenge tasks to refer to throughout the week
> 
> ETA here is a link to the first COW
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36791248&postcount=253



Thanks, I guess I missed that page. 

I am good at drinking water, I have an insullated water bottle that holds 16 oz.

The veggie one will be harder.


----------



## N&B'smom

QOTD (Saturday) sorry I'm a little late!

My issues will be when we go camping for 5 days the end of June and when we have barbecue/pool parties.  It's all about portion control for me, so I just have to stick to the plan.


----------



## bellaphia

sorry I am really late with these:

5/27 Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge.Well my bday is Monday I will be 39 yrs old! I have two DDs 6&9...I have always yo-yo'd with my weight but usually was able to lose when needed. Never been super thin or really overweight just kinda average(real average) up until about a year ago I started gaining and gaining and nothing I did would stop it. I have been hypothyroid since the birth of my second DD and have been on meds ever since. Long story short my doc felt a lump in my thyroid which after all the tests confirmed it was cancer. Had a total thyroidectomy in November and am considered cancer free-check ups went from every three months to now I go again in 6mons
BUT...I can't get rid of these 20 extra pounds. My main thing is exercise and have been just so darn tired to really get into it-but I definately realize I just have to-whatever it takes...
My goal is to get fit and healthy and lose those 20lbs...

5/28 Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?
Exercise, exercise...exersice

5/29 Saturday QOTD: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?Lots of birthdays!! Neice and Nephews come to visit for my DD's birthday week...Help my DF and DM...DF had open heart surgery in Jan. and then was diagnosed with lung disease...was in hospital and rehab for three months...is home but still on oxygen-hasn't been the same-just need to help with daily things-taking care of  house, pool, yard...most importantly help him heal...
nothing should hinder as long as I keep moving and don't let the stress get to me...


----------



## lisah0711

jbm02 said:


> We're planning a "stay-cation" summer.  We love our pool   DH has to finish up his certification in education administration and will be away at school most of July.  Kids have sports camps (basketball and football) and overnight Operation Purple camp (for kids with parents who have been deployed - giving them a chance to hang out with kids in similar circumstances).  So we'll use the rest of the summer for some day trips (Ellis Island, NYC) and maybe visit cousins over in Narragansett RI.



Sounds like a fun summer! 



sahbushka said:


> QOTD...I have litterally every weekend packed!  It is crazy!  The highlights are a camping trip to eastern washington in 2 weeks, an overnight and white water rafting trip with my mom in July, my birthday and trip to the zoo in seattle with dinner at Rainforest cafe to cap it off, and a DIS Divas mini meet in seattle, not to mention the NW washington fair in August.  I think this will really hinder my weight loss because there is always an occasion and I have a harder time staying on plan when we are out of the house and celebrating something.



I hope things dry out over here before you try to do any camping, SarahMay, it's been windy and rainy all week-end.   



crzy4pooh said:


> We're going to the exotic western caribbean - Grand Cayman, Cozumel, Belize, and Roataan.  We've been to the Caymans and Cozumel before, but the other two ports will be a new adventure.  For my birthday last month, my DH got me the royal dolphin swim while we are at Grand Cayman.  I can't wait!!!    This will also be our first cruise since the boys were born - that has me a wee bit nervous, but I know they will have a great time, too!



Oooh!  That sounds like fun!   I bet your boys will have a blast!



cclovesdis said:


> Today's QOTD: I don't have any summer plans. I am seriously getting a season pass to Six Flags just to have something to do on occasion. We have a pool, so lots of swimming time is planned. I have a hunch visits to my grandparents will also occur. My father's mother loves to push the food. She claims it is sugar-free, but um, it isn't fat-free or low-cal. I'm still eating cookies, cake, pies, and ice cream. Sometimes being lactose intolerant is a no fun at all, but it works to my advantage with my grandmother. I can't be on a diet in her mind, but she does get the point when my dad (who seems to be the only person who can get through to her) reminds her that I could get sick...you get the picture. So, all in all, I don't know of anything that will hinder my weight loss goals. There may be a day or 2, but they won't be sequential, and I'll be hitting the gym and our pool pretty frequently, so I'm not worried at all.



Oh grandmothers, they're the first to push the food and the first to comment when you need to cut back on the food -- it's a no win situation!    But they only do it out of love and mean well.  You'll have a great summer, CC!  



my3princes said:


> QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?
> 
> We have mega plans for the summer.  We're camping next weekend.  The following weeks are jam packed with end of school activities (school isn't out until June 21st and my 8th grader is graduating)  In July we are heading out on our 3 week vacation extravaganza.  We are driving to WDW and spending a week in the treehouse villas and hitting the parks.  Then we'll drive to Miami and spend a night there before climbing about the Norwegian Epic for a 7 night Western Caribbean cruise (Roatan, Costa Maya, Cozumel) then we're driving back to Orlando and spending 3 nights at Universal Studios RPR.  Front of the line access to the rides   Then 3 nights offsite.  one day at Seaworld and as much extra time at Disney as possible.   We'll also have more camping trips and a couple of Nascar races in there.
> I'm hoping to stay on track as much as possible and I know that I'll get tons of exercise too



Wow!  Those are mega-vacation plans!  



JOANNEL said:


> What is COW?





BernardandMissBianca said:


> A cow is a weekly challenge
> 
> The COW
> * jenanderson will post the challenge of the week on our BL thread.
> * Not every week will involve a challenge.
> * Participation in the weekly challenge is optional. You can pick and choose what part of the challenge that you want to do.
> * Each challenge will clearly state a beginning date, ending date
> * Each challenge will include tasks to perform and point values awarded for accomplishing the tasks.
> * It is helpful to print the challenge tasks to refer to throughout the week
> 
> ETA here is a link to the first COW
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36791248&postcount=253



Thank you, Buffy, for your quick reply.    

I love the COW.  Since starting these challenges in 2009 I've developed lots of good habits.  I even credit donac for getting me to take piano lessons at age 48 -- the COW was try something that you've always wanted to do.  Give it a try!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Happy to say I got out and ran around the school yard for my official start to running.  It was run 1 minute, walk 1 minute and I am not good but I did it!



 Those first runs are eye-opening.  Even now, that first run is when I am thinking "why do you think this is a good idea again? "  But as you go on, and more quickly than you think, it gets to be fun and empowering.  I feel like I can do anything after a run.  



mikamah said:


> I did get my walk/run in this morning, while Michael scootered along with me, and then found some motivation and did a couple hours of much needed yard work, so it was productive.  I went to a housewarming party tonight, but planned and had one margarita, 2 mini coconut muffins, and an egg salad sandwich.  There was chocolate cake and strawberry shortcake, but I walked away.  I just used 5 flex points for the day.  I love the feeling of success when I have avoided temptations, and I need to remember that feeling when I find myself giving into those temptations.



Great job resisting the temptations!    We need to think of a little mantra to say when those temptations come along to be strong!  



donac said:


> When I came home from yoga I got my present.  The entire family went in on it.  They got me a Nook.  I love to read and reread books.  We have too many books in the house.  This will let me read and not keep collecting books.



I'm glad that you had a great birthday, dona!    A Nook sounds like fun.



flipflopmom said:


> *Sharing this in case anyone else gets discouraged by the scale.  This is what I came across this morning trying to figure out what my crazy body is doing! *
> 
> "But, since a pound is of muscle weighs the same as a pound of fat --- but takes up less space, your increased muscle, reduced body fat, and healthier body composition could mean little change in the number on the scale that many people use as their measure of success." Came from some fitness website.
> 
> http://www.carbsmart.com/outout.html - interesting article about the scale, and our bodies storing water.  Not sure how correct it is, though?
> 
> Finally, a picture that was in a helpful article Lisa posted for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty, huh?
> So... if this is going to be my new thing for a while, maybe I should start a Biggest Inches loser challenge (HA!)



I remember learning this in another one of our challenges.  It does make sense plus I really do think that your body has to periodically go through adjustment phases to get used to the new regime!  



N&B'smom said:


> QOTD (Saturday) sorry I'm a little late!
> 
> My issues will be when we go camping for 5 days the end of June and when we have barbecue/pool parties.  It's all about portion control for me, so I just have to stick to the plan.



Stick to the code!


----------



## lisah0711

brinalyn530 (Bree)!    Hope your day is happy and wonderful!  



bellaphia said:


> sorry I am really late with these



No worries!  You can always just jump in whenever you have a chance to log on.  Congrats on being cancer-free!  You have a lot on your plate so you need to be sure to take care of yourself.  

*QOTD SUNDAY:  If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?*

If I were at DL right now I would be plotting how to be sure I get to see World of Color.  http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/calendar/specialEvents/detail?name=WorldOfColor

If I was a WDW right now I would be taking an afternoon just to walk around World Showcase and do a little window shopping, maybe sip a Bellini and just soak in the atmosphere.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD SUNDAY:  If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?*



3 weeks from today I will be, hopefully, depending on traffic.  I hope to be waiting for rope drop at MK, or at least checking in to BLT!


----------



## Greenfield1984

QOTD Saturday:
No big plans.  Lots of small camping weekends, barbecues, and HOPEFULLY a 10 day trip to WDW at the end of August.  But that depends on a few factors that I'm hoping work out for us  
As for hindrances, there shouldn't really be any.  All my family parties are usually pretty healthy, the only issue is the parties with the in-laws because they don't really do healthy food.  So I'll just have to make the best choices possible. 

QOTD Sunday: 
If I was at WDW right now we'd be finishing up all the Fantasyland rides before the non rope-drop crowds arrive. Don't know what I'd be doing at DL because we've never been


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Probably be at Epcot finishing our first ride of Soarin' and heading to Sunshine Seasons for our traditional breakfast before going back to Soarin'!

Starting off the day today with Mickey pancakes and bacon. Only eating 2 meals today as we're going to a Dis bbq at 2. DD2 wet the bed at 5:30 so I got her up and changed her and put her on the couch. I went back to bed and DH and I slept until about 8! YEAH for long weekends! Getting up early tomorrow though to go see Shrek 3D at 10:30.

I'm keeping up with the COW this week so far! Will have my taco salad at the BBQ so I will get in some lettuce there and hopefully will have some other veggies there as well. Didn't get up and work out this morning but maybe we'll do some Wii tonight when we get home. I really need to get moving again so it's not so difficult this coming week.

I did our tentative itinerary for our Dec. trip last night and wrote down our restaurants we want to eat at. Most days we will do a park in the morning and a different one in the evening. Going to do a PM EMH at AK for the first time! Excited about that! We have a morning at DHS planned and an afternoon/evening there as well so we can be there when they light the Osborne Lights for the evening. That's a MUST for this trip for me! We call/go online Friday for our ADRs so I need to try and finalize them in the next few days. I sent my Mom some menus for her and Dad to look over so they can have a nice meal out just the two of them. Our first choice for them was Jiko so we'll see. I sent her 4 menus.

DD2 just climbed on my lap so I'm tying one handed at this point.

Later everyone!


----------



## lovedvc

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Saturday:  Do you have any plans for the summer?  How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*



The second week in July we will be going on a 7 day Carnival cruise with a group of friends and their children.  We decided since we will all ready be in Port Canaveral we should go to Disney.  So we tacked 7 more days on and will be staying at OKW for that time.  Between the cruise and the dining plan I know I will gain that's why it's important for me to get the next 10 lbs off before the cruise.  I'm working real hard to do that right now.  I know on vacation I usually gain 6 lbs and I'm okay with that just not more.  I have major sodium issues I absorb it like a sponge so that's where the weight gain comes from.  Usually within a few days of being home I can get all but 2 lbs off.  I am not going to ruin my trip by worrying about food, but I will not go overboard either.


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> That's how I make it through runs, is planning what I have to do, what weight I want to be at, by when, how many lbs a week it will take, etc...



Good! I'm so glad I'm not the only one! 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD SUNDAY:  If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?*



Well, I've never been to Disneyland, so I guess I'd just be taking it all in and enjoying the "new-ness" of being there.

If I were at WDW, oh my gosh, I don't know. I can't wait to take my DD for the first time. She's 3 and she LOVES rides of all kinds, so I am just so excited to show her our favorite rides and shows and all of it. So, that's what I'd be doing: introducing our DD to all that The World has to offer!


----------



## maiziezoe

Morning losers!!

I went for a morning run bright and early this morning... before the weather got too hot. Now I feel ready to conquer the day.

*QOTD SUNDAY: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?*

Honestly, probably scolding my kids. They are 5 and 3 and they are constantly bickering. I feeling like I am forever telling them to "knock it off", "quit touching your brother", "leave your sister alone", "don't bite your sisters hair", "quit writing on your brother", etc. So, chances are, I would be yelling at them. Even though it's the happiest place on earth, they are still kids.


----------



## keenercam

QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?

I think we'll spend quite a few weekends driving to East Coast and Mid-Atlantic campuses doing the college search thing with DSalmost17.  I'm never good in the car or on the road, so it will take some planning and lots of discipline.  I am determined not to let it derail my efforts.

QOTD SUNDAY: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?

Unfortunately, I will be in this immobilizer and in a wheelchair for a while. I'd love to just sit somewhere on Main Street and people watch.  I'd enjoy the shows in the castle forecourt and the parades and tonight I'd be front and center for the parade and WISHES.    I'm perfectly happy just "being" when I am at WDW - I love to absorb the sounds and the scents, to watch the families and kids enjoying the sights and sounds of Main Street.  Oh, I am soooo homesick for Disney!!


----------



## JOANNEL

lisah0711 said:


> :
> 
> *QOTD SUNDAY:  If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?*
> 
> l!




Having a mickey bar for lunch!!


----------



## sahbushka

QOTD:  If I were at DL right now my family and I would be finishing up FL since we would have been there for rope drop and we would be heading to BTMRR!  I love that ride!

If we were at WDW I think we would be in AK but not sure what we would be doing there as I have never taken the kiddos to WDW....that will be changing in Nov 2011!

I am off to the gym and then my dh is making a new WW recipe for lunch before I head off for the swing shift at work.  He is making the Old fashioned chicken and dumplings from the comfort classics cookbook.  Should be interesting!

Have a great day all and don't forget to drink your water!

SarahMay


----------



## keenercam

Joanne -- Have you already done your gate to gate race?  If so, how was it? If not, good luck!


----------



## JOANNEL

keenercam said:


> Joanne -- Have you already done your gate to gate race?  If so, how was it? If not, good luck!



No, it's tomorrow. Thanks. It's going to be more emotional this year with Patick gone. They give you a flower to drop at the memorial with a bag pipe playing!!!! I just hope I make it. I am so out of shape!! I thought it would be a great way to start off the summer diet & exercise!!


----------



## JOANNEL

Cam,

How are you feeling? Can they roll you out in the sun???


----------



## keenercam

JOANNEL said:


> Cam,
> 
> How are you feeling? Can they roll you out in the sun???



Joanne -- You'll do great!  I'll be thinking of you.     As for me, I can't get down or back up the steps.  We got me up here Tuesday night when I was totally full of medications and it still took about 30 minutes to make it from the driveway to the bed.  So, it looks like I'm stuck in the bedroom on the second floor for a while.  I think the first time I'll see the sun is when I go to the doctor on Wednesday.  I'll have to be content to move between the bed and the wheelchair.  Even getting to the bathroom in our MBR suite is exhausting just from the pain.  I am looking forward to not being in pain; God knows I'm sick of hearing myself complain.


----------



## Piglet18

Oh wow, summer challenge is starting already! Can I join? I have 27 (or more; that is my more realistic goal) more pounds to lose. I guess that would put me on the loser team.   These last 2 months (though I basically disappeared off the boards) I lost 12 pounds, so I am starting off in the right direction. 
This summer there is my DBF family reunion, my cousin's wedding, a 2-week camping vacation (we are travelling to a whole bunch of hot springs) and probably a trip to the mayan riviera. This means I am spending the ENTIRE summer in a swimsuit! Ahhh!


----------



## Rose&Mike

keenercam said:


> As for me, I can't get down or back up the steps.  We got me up here Tuesday night when I was totally full of medications and it still took about 30 minutes to make it from the driveway to the bed.  So, it looks like I'm stuck in the bedroom on the second floor for a while.  I think the first time I'll see the sun is when I go to the doctor on Wednesday.  I'll have to be content to move between the bed and the wheelchair.  Even getting to the bathroom in our MBR suite is exhausting just from the pain.  I am looking forward to not being in pain; God knows I'm sick of hearing myself complain.


 Hope you are feeling better soon.


flipflopmom said:


> *Sharing this in case anyone else gets discouraged by the scale.  This is what I came across this morning trying to figure out what my crazy body is doing! *
> 
> "But, since a pound is of muscle weighs the same as a pound of fat --- but takes up less space, your increased muscle, reduced body fat, and healthier body composition could mean little change in the number on the scale that many people use as their measure of success." Came from some fitness website.
> 
> http://www.carbsmart.com/outout.html - interesting article about the scale, and our bodies storing water.  Not sure how correct it is, though?
> 
> Finally, a picture that was in a helpful article Lisa posted for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty, huh?
> So... if this is going to be my new thing for a while, maybe I should start a Biggest Inches loser challenge (HA!)


Oh, that is just yucky! I've done disections before, so I know what fat looks like, but gross. I must say I do love my new muscles, and now that I see how much better they look than fat, I'm going to work even harder to keep them.



jimmduck said:


> I did join the loser team and will get a weight in by Friday as required.
> 
> A bit of upheaval this week - two deaths in husband's family.
> 
> His grandmother died on Monday and, worse, my father in law lost his long and courageous battle with cancer on Wednesday.
> 
> The grandmother's funeral is tomorrow, Reynold's is Monday.
> 
> Will check in and participate more once we get back home.
> 
> Linda


Linda-- I am so sorry. Take care of yourself.

Happy Birthday Bree!

QOTD--If I were at WDW right now I'd be at the pool (hopefully at BWV) taking an afternoon break in my bikini! (Which I did wear last week, by the way. My stomach is so pale that there is no way I was posting pictures!)

Today was an off day for exercise. I really want some caffeine, but have found that even a few sips causes my PACs to be worse. I really miss the caffeine at this time of the day. We have baseball again tonight, but we have a bigger motivation for eating at home and saving the money (and the calories). We put an offer on a BWV resale! We have SSR points and have been going back and forth about where to add on, and saw a contract we liked. Still waiting to hear if they accepted our offer.

And we booked BWV for 3 days in October for when we run the Wine and Dine. DS is going to fly up and meet us and go to the after race party! We are going to sign up for the race next weekend. So exciting. DS is going to try to find a friend to come along. I never would have believed I'd be running this much in December when we rejoined the Y. I have always had an injury by this point in the past. I truly believe it's the cross training. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the day!


----------



## lisalisalisa

QOTD SUNDAY: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?


I would probably be sitting on a bench with my little one asleep in his stroller whilst his Dad and brothers are riding something like TOT.  I love to sit and people watch with a cold drink.


----------



## NCRedding

QOTD from Saturday:  This summer will spent getting DD ready to go to college and planning around all our work schedules.  I expect we'll be spending time at home as opposed to a vacation.  I'm unusual though, I usually lose weight on vacation.  I've been on 7 cruises and lost weight on every one! I think it has to do with my activity level, and the fact that I am not snacking.  Also, the portions are more appropriate to what I should be eating.  So, I will have to up my activity and watch my portions.

QOTD from Sunday:  If I were at WDW right now, I'd love to be at Epcot, having ridden soaring, and walking over to enjoy the evening in the World Showcase.


----------



## MJonesMBA2001

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD SUNDAY:  If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?*


This is a no brainer for me, because it's Star Wars Weekends!  I'd be wandering around DHS salivating like a fool, trying to get as many pics as I can!


----------



## JOANNEL

keenercam said:


> Joanne -- You'll do great!  I'll be thinking of you.     As for me, I can't get down or back up the steps.  We got me up here Tuesday night when I was totally full of medications and it still took about 30 minutes to make it from the driveway to the bed.  So, it looks like I'm stuck in the bedroom on the second floor for a while.  I think the first time I'll see the sun is when I go to the doctor on Wednesday.  I'll have to be content to move between the bed and the wheelchair.  Even getting to the bathroom in our MBR suite is exhausting just from the pain.  I am looking forward to not being in pain; God knows I'm sick of hearing myself complain.



You poor thing, can you work from bed and keep busy!!! or do the drugs have you loopy?


----------



## acename

jimmduck said:


> I did join the loser team and will get a weight in by Friday as required.
> 
> A bit of upheaval this week - two deaths in husband's family.
> 
> His grandmother died on Monday and, worse, my father in law lost his long and courageous battle with cancer on Wednesday.
> 
> The grandmother's funeral is tomorrow, Reynold's is Monday.
> 
> Will check in and participate more once we get back home.
> 
> Linda



So sorry for your family Linda.  I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> 3 weeks from today I will be, hopefully, depending on traffic.  I hope to be waiting for rope drop at MK, or at least checking in to BLT!



I'm right behind you, 3 weeks and 3 days but at DL!  



Greenfield1984 said:


> QOTD Sunday:
> If I was at WDW right now we'd be finishing up all the Fantasyland rides before the non rope-drop crowds arrive. Don't know what I'd be doing at DL because we've never been



Probably the same thing if you have little ones!  



tigger813 said:


> I did our tentative itinerary for our Dec. trip last night and wrote down our restaurants we want to eat at. Most days we will do a park in the morning and a different one in the evening. Going to do a PM EMH at AK for the first time! Excited about that! We have a morning at DHS planned and an afternoon/evening there as well so we can be there when they light the Osborne Lights for the evening. That's a MUST for this trip for me! We call/go online Friday for our ADRs so I need to try and finalize them in the next few days. I sent my Mom some menus for her and Dad to look over so they can have a nice meal out just the two of them. Our first choice for them was Jiko so we'll see. I sent her 4 menus.



Have fun with your planning.  I had very good luck with the online ADRs last year for our Christmas trip and we could only book at 90 days out then.  



lovedvc said:


> The second week in July we will be going on a 7 day Carnival cruise with a group of friends and their children.  We decided since we will all ready be in Port Canaveral we should go to Disney.  So we tacked 7 more days on and will be staying at OKW for that time.  Between the cruise and the dining plan I know I will gain that's why it's important for me to get the next 10 lbs off before the cruise.  I'm working real hard to do that right now.  I know on vacation I usually gain 6 lbs and I'm okay with that just not more.  I have major sodium issues I absorb it like a sponge so that's where the weight gain comes from.  Usually within a few days of being home I can get all but 2 lbs off.  I am not going to ruin my trip by worrying about food, but I will not go overboard either.



No, you can't worry about it or you will start to feel deprived -- it's a lifestyle change.  



Connie96 said:


> If I were at WDW, oh my gosh, I don't know. I can't wait to take my DD for the first time. She's 3 and she LOVES rides of all kinds, so I am just so excited to show her our favorite rides and shows and all of it. So, that's what I'd be doing: introducing our DD to all that The World has to offer!



I bet she will love it!  



maiziezoe said:


> Honestly, probably scolding my kids. They are 5 and 3 and they are constantly bickering. I feeling like I am forever telling them to "knock it off", "quit touching your brother", "leave your sister alone", "don't bite your sisters hair", "quit writing on your brother", etc. So, chances are, I would be yelling at them. Even though it's the happiest place on earth, they are still kids.



Yes, but it is more fun to yell at your kids on a Disney trip . . . 



keenercam said:


> QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?
> 
> I think we'll spend quite a few weekends driving to East Coast and Mid-Atlantic campuses doing the college search thing with DSalmost17.  I'm never good in the car or on the road, so it will take some planning and lots of discipline.  I am determined not to let it derail my efforts.
> 
> QOTD SUNDAY: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?
> 
> Unfortunately, I will be in this immobilizer and in a wheelchair for a while. I'd love to just sit somewhere on Main Street and people watch.  I'd enjoy the shows in the castle forecourt and the parades and tonight I'd be front and center for the parade and WISHES.    I'm perfectly happy just "being" when I am at WDW - I love to absorb the sounds and the scents, to watch the families and kids enjoying the sights and sounds of Main Street.  Oh, I am soooo homesick for Disney!!



Cam, , I know you will glad when this is behind you!  



JOANNEL said:


> Having a mickey bar for lunch!!



Yum!    Good luck on your race tomorrow!  



sahbushka said:


> If we were at WDW I think we would be in AK but not sure what we would be doing there as I have never taken the kiddos to WDW....that will be changing in Nov 2011!



It's never too early to start planning for your Disney vacation!  



Piglet18 said:


> Oh wow, summer challenge is starting already! Can I join? I have 27 (or more; that is my more realistic goal) more pounds to lose. I guess that would put me on the loser team.   These last 2 months (though I basically disappeared off the boards) I lost 12 pounds, so I am starting off in the right direction.
> This summer there is my DBF family reunion, my cousin's wedding, a 2-week camping vacation (we are travelling to a whole bunch of hot springs) and probably a trip to the mayan riviera. This means I am spending the ENTIRE summer in a swimsuit! Ahhh!



 Piglet18!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



lisalisalisa said:


> I would probably be sitting on a bench with my little one asleep in his stroller whilst his Dad and brothers are riding something like TOT.  I love to sit and people watch with a cold drink.



You see some pretty interesting folks people watching at Disney.  



NCRedding said:


> QOTD from Saturday:  This summer will spent getting DD ready to go to college and planning around all our work schedules.  I expect we'll be spending time at home as opposed to a vacation.  I'm unusual though, I usually lose weight on vacation.  I've been on 7 cruises and lost weight on every one! I think it has to do with my activity level, and the fact that I am not snacking.  Also, the portions are more appropriate to what I should be eating.  So, I will have to up my activity and watch my portions.



Wow!  That is great that you lose weight on a cruise!  

Have a great evening all and Happy Memorial Day and Happy Remembrance Day to our Canadian friends!


----------



## sahbushka

Just letting it be known that I DID get to the gym today and did Week 7 day 2 of the C25K plus some eliptical.  I didn't go as fast as I would have liked but my body would just not go faster today.  My dh and I took a nap this afternoon before work.  That was nice!

Today is day 3 back on plan so I am feeling good about that!  

I had forgotten it is Star Wars weekend and since my dh is a HUGE fan I need to change my WDW answer to us being there!

Take care,
SarahMay

Oh, and I found out today that our new years trip to DL is almost set in stone.  Just one more hurdle in the next few days and the serious planning can begin!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Wow I'm icky now lol.  I just got down walking on the treadmill.  I went back on forth on speeds, which I feel good about   Listened to my tunes and watched stuff on the ipod.


----------



## tigger813

Day 2 of no exercise and too much to eat and drink! But tomorrow is a new day.

Just got back from an impromptu DIS BBQ with some NE friends. Had a great time! Ate wayyyyy toooo much!

I WILL GET UP AND WORK OUT IN THE MORNING! Of course then I'm going to the movies to see Shrek 4 in the morning. In the afternoon we are going to another cookout. I want to bring something but not sure what. I was going to bring cupcakes but I ran out of muffin cups. Maybe we'll just bring a bag of chips.

Trying to decide if I'm going to run a half marathon in October with Redwalker. I want to do it but I need to start running!

Time for DH and I to do some Disney planning!

Tata for NOW!


----------



## sahbushka

Working on my DL plans.  Of course I am focusing on what restaurants I want to eat at and show to my family.  My grandmother will be with us and she likes sit down restaurants so I have a few in mind I would like to try that I haven't before, namely Wine Country Trattoria and StoreyTellers Cafe.  I have done storytellers character breakfast which I didn't care for, but their lunch menu looks good.  I also plan to do Minnie and Friends one day for a late breakfast.  Should be good times...and of course doing Cafe Orleans for the Pommes Frites and the Beignets as well as Carnation Cafe for the baked potato soup!  Yum!  Better be good now so I can justify the pigging out right after christmas!

SarahMay


----------



## cativa

QOTD Saturday:
Summer plans include a 5 night stay at Disneyland!  Yeah, I do believe that could definitely hinder things, though I must say I'm so happy that they now have veggies, fruit and water around for snacking.  I just need to watch my fried chicken and ice cream consumption 

Other than that, just the normal summer faires, bbqs, etc that will be a hinderance.  I prefer exercising outdoors so its great that I don't have to worry about rain...I just have to make sure I get up and go early before it gets hot!


QOTD Sunday:
Right now its just before 6pm, and here at least its 85 degrees.  If I was at DL, DH and I (we don't have my stepdaughter this weekend) would probably be strolling through the air conditioned shops on Main Street with a diet coke waiting for the heat to calm down a little.  Then we'd head over to Bengal BBQ and take our skewers to the front of the castle to claim our spots for tonight's fireworks!


----------



## my3princes

mikamah said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.  Wishing you and your family peace during this sad time.
> 
> This sounds like a dream trip to me.  I've been thinking that a week is too short, but 3 weeks would be amazing.
> 
> Whoo hoo!!! You did it!!! I remember how hard those minutes can be, and someone told me if I felt like I was dying, to slow down a little, and that advice has helped me so much.  Keep it up, shannon!!
> 
> We have a long july 4th weekend and have a big party here pre fireworks, which is a lot of fun, and since I host the party I'll plan a healthy menu, with our traditional ice cream sundae bar for dessert.  Then I have two weeks off starting aug 21, we'll camp at old orchard beach for 3 nights, then home for 2 days and rent a cabin at sebago lake with our family for 4 nights, and come home for one night and the next day I'm so excited to be surprising my son with a disney trip.  I'm not going to tell him until that morning.  I'll come home from maine on sunday and wash the clothes and put them in the suit case for disney. He will be so thrilled.  Alcohol is a big challenge for the maine trips, but we'll be packing all our food for those trips, so I will have control over that.  I usually drink lite beer, but there at the cabin we'll have the blender going, so I'm going to try and find something a little more healthy.  For disney, it's just Michael and I going, so I won't be drinking much if at all, and I've found on past trips, I try to stay away from fried foods, and drink plenty of water, and on my first day back get right back on track with the eating, and I've really had minimal gains.  I know for me, it's eating in vacation mode and not stopping that when I get back that kills me.  The other thing for Maine is we're with others on both trips, so I will be able to get up and out for a walk/run in the mornings, so I'll plan to do that.  Planning is key.  Great question to get me thinking and planning ahead.  We'll do some other day trips on weekends, canobie lake park maybe six flags, and a minor league baseball game or two, but I'm going to track my food through this summer.  I gained 15 pounds last summer, and I know what I did, so this summer, I am going to lose those 15 pounds, by doing it right.
> 
> I did get my walk/run in this morning, while Michael scootered along with me, and then found some motivation and did a couple hours of much needed yard work, so it was productive.  I went to a housewarming party tonight, but planned and had one margarita, 2 mini coconut muffins, and an egg salad sandwich.  There was chocolate cake and strawberry shortcake, but I walked away.  I just used 5 flex points for the day.  I love the feeling of success when I have avoided temptations, and I need to remember that feeling when I find myself giving into those temptations.
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.



Sebago Lake is nice.  We've camped at Point Sebago Resort a couple of times.  So much to do. 



lisah0711 said:


> brinalyn530 (Bree)!    Hope your day is happy and wonderful!
> 
> 
> *QOTD SUNDAY:  If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?*
> 
> 
> Have a great day all!



If we were at WDW right now I would be getting ready for Fantasmic.  That is our favorite Night time spectacular   Now that the shows are limited I have to plan our Disney Days around it


----------



## A.Mickey

QOTD Saturday: Summer Plans WhipCOT, Friend is having her own version of Food and Wine Festival.  Taste of Chicago, many festivals with treats.  Renaissance Fair and going to Michigan.  But it is all about making the right food choices, although I am getting a New England Banger when I go to the Ren Fair, or maybe instead I will get these ummy sautéed portabella mushrooms that were at the same booth.

Today I went to a cookout and I had chicken breast on the grill and turkey sausage.  Dipped them in mustard.  And had celery, broccoli and snow peas.  I brought sugar free lime Jell-o and sugar free cool whip. I stayed on my Phase 1 and still ate a lot!  

QOTD Sunday:  If I was at WDW right now I would be watching Wishes!


----------



## pinkle

keenercam said:


> Joanne -- You'll do great!  I'll be thinking of you.     As for me, I can't get down or back up the steps.  We got me up here Tuesday night when I was totally full of medications and it still took about 30 minutes to make it from the driveway to the bed.  So, it looks like I'm stuck in the bedroom on the second floor for a while.  I think the first time I'll see the sun is when I go to the doctor on Wednesday.  I'll have to be content to move between the bed and the wheelchair.  Even getting to the bathroom in our MBR suite is exhausting just from the pain.  I am looking forward to not being in pain; God knows I'm sick of hearing myself complain.



I missed something!  I hope you're doing okay...it sounds a little rough.  Hang in there, day at a time


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

donac said:


> Dh wants to take me camping in Cape May for a couple of days.


 My hometown. I wanna go too!!!!!!! You can just drop me off at my grandma's house!! 




flipflopmom said:


> *Sharing this in case anyone else gets discouraged by the scale.  This is what I came across this morning trying to figure out what my crazy body is doing! *
> 
> "But, since a pound is of muscle weighs the same as a pound of fat --- but takes up less space, your increased muscle, reduced body fat, and healthier body composition could mean little change in the number on the scale that many people use as their measure of success." Came from some fitness website.
> 
> http://www.carbsmart.com/outout.html - interesting article about the scale, and our bodies storing water.  Not sure how correct it is, though?
> 
> Finally, a picture that was in a helpful article Lisa posted for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty, huh?
> So... if this is going to be my new thing for a while, maybe I should start a Biggest Inches loser challenge (HA!)



OK that is gross!!! I need that pic for my wallpaper!!!



lisah0711 said:


> Thank you, Buffy, for your quick reply.
> 
> I love the COW.  Since starting these challenges in 2009 I've developed lots of good habits.  I even credit donac for getting me to take piano lessons at age 48 -- the COW was try something that you've always wanted to do.  Give it a try!



No problem! Glad I could help. 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD SUNDAY:  If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?*



If I were at DL I'd be dazed and confused. I haven't been there since the 25th Disney anniversary so I would have no idea what I was doing!!

If I were at WDW I would be just leaving Epcot after watching Illuminations in the UK. And hitting the Boardwalk bakery for an eclair while walking back to our room at the Dolphin. 
What?!?!   There are no calories in the food at Disney, Right?!?!?!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Happy Birthday Bree!



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD SUNDAY:  If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?*



At Disneyland, I'd be having my Bengal BBQ fix, then heading into Fantasyland to enjoy the rides since they always seem to be calmest at the end of the day. 

At WDW, we'd be having a great time checking out StarWars weekend, which we've never seen but would LOVE to.  One of these times.


----------



## LuvBaloo

We are off to a flying start with 68 weigh-ins received plus 2 excused!  Now, its time for the first REMINDER post!

Some people just plain forget to send in their weights, so this list is a friendly reminder for them.
There is *NO pressure* to report in, you are welcome to participate in the thread without doing the weigh-ins.

Here's the list of names who said they were participating that I haven't heard from yet:
50sjayne
3TinskAndAnEeyore
CaptJackSparrowsGirl
Craftydawn
disneygrlkat
EeyoresButterfly
Hockeychic
Jenna319
jennz
kimara
luvmy3jewels
MickeyMagic
MinnieMouseMom
mommyarewegoingback
MushyMushy
My2Pixies
njcarita
pjlla
ScrappyTink
SunnyB1066​


----------



## donac

Happy Memorial Day everyone. 

Happy Birthday Bellaphia

Miss Bianca  Yes you can come on my camping trip to Cape May.  I will let you know when we are going. 

Went to a friend's house dinner last night and did not eat as well as I should.  Dinner wasn't bad but had a couple of cookies and peanut butter balls.  But I didn't snack yesterday and had a light lunch so I wasn't too bad for the day.

Didn't get to see Shrek yesterday but went to our friend's house and sat and talked.  We hadn't seen them in a while.  The wife is a nurse and just got back from a 10 stint in Haiti.  We saw all her picture and it was very sad. 



QOTD SUNDAY: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?

I am a day late but this is my favorite time of the day so this works for me.  I would be having breakfast at our campsite or hotel.  Then getting on a bus to MK especially if it it EMH.  I love to do Fantasyland early in the morning.

HAve a great day everyone.  We are off to mow father in laws lawn later.


----------



## flipflopmom

Missed a few, I think, so HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THOSE CELEBRATING!



tigger813 said:


> Day 2 of no exercise and too much to eat and drink! But tomorrow is a new day.



I could have said the exact same thing yesterday.  WHY OH WHY do I sabotage myself this way???  It seems like I have lost all my willpower when it comes to eating??



donac said:


> I am a day late but this is my favorite time of the day so this works for me.  I would be having breakfast at our campsite or hotel.  Then getting on a bus to MK especially if it it EMH.  I love to do Fantasyland early in the morning.



Right there with ya!

Well, running with a sunburn that hurts just to wear clothes is NO FUN! But I made myself do it.  I just don't know what has happened to my motivation? I just can't stop eating. The pounds aren't leaving, I wonder if that's it???  Getting up to go to work with DH in the bed is no fun, either.  Thanks to all the snow, we are having school today as a make up day.  Kids will be nuts b/c their parents are at home!  Friday is the last day, so I guess I can hang in there.  Off to shower and try to find clothes that don't kill my back.

Happy Memorial Day, and thanks to those that have served, had sacrificed while their spouses serve, and those that gave it all!

Taryn


----------



## donac

Taryn, I had the same problem at spring break when I had make up days and dh was in bed when I left.  It was hard.  I am happy that you finsh up on Friday.  We go to the 24th of June.  Graduation is the 23rd and our last day is the 24th.

Hope it is not too bad of a day.


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday Bellaphia!

Ok, now my smilies won't work today!

Just finished 3 miles on the elliptical and I may try to do 3 more later today. Gotta try not to overeat or drink today. I am drinking a 30oz water right now. I don't want to have to get up during Shrek so I will lay off the liquids while at the movies. Cook out later. We'll bring some chips. 

Enjoy your day. We need to head out in an hour for the movies so I had better get going.


----------



## lisah0711

MJonesMBA2001 said:


> This is a no brainer for me, because it's Star Wars Weekends!  I'd be wandering around DHS salivating like a fool, trying to get as many pics as I can!



 You would want to get in one last ride to Endor, too, before they change Star Tours!  



sahbushka said:


> Just letting it be known that I DID get to the gym today and did Week 7 day 2 of the C25K plus some eliptical.  I didn't go as fast as I would have liked but my body would just not go faster today.  My dh and I took a nap this afternoon before work.  That was nice!
> 
> Today is day 3 back on plan so I am feeling good about that!
> 
> I had forgotten it is Star Wars weekend and since my dh is a HUGE fan I need to change my WDW answer to us being there!
> 
> Oh, and I found out today that our new years trip to DL is almost set in stone.  Just one more hurdle in the next few days and the serious planning can begin!  Woo Hoo!



Got your mojo back and a DL trip to plan -- life is good!  



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Wow I'm icky now lol.  I just got down walking on the treadmill.  I went back on forth on speeds, which I feel good about   Listened to my tunes and watched stuff on the ipod.



Glad to see that you are on track with your exercising!  



tigger813 said:


> Day 2 of no exercise and too much to eat and drink! But tomorrow is a new day.
> 
> Just got back from an impromptu DIS BBQ with some NE friends. Had a great time! Ate wayyyyy toooo much!
> 
> I WILL GET UP AND WORK OUT IN THE MORNING! Of course then I'm going to the movies to see Shrek 4 in the morning. In the afternoon we are going to another cookout. I want to bring something but not sure what. I was going to bring cupcakes but I ran out of muffin cups. Maybe we'll just bring a bag of chips.
> 
> Trying to decide if I'm going to run a half marathon in October with Redwalker. I want to do it but I need to start running!
> 
> Time for DH and I to do some Disney planning!
> 
> Tata for NOW!



Have fun at Shrek -- it is a cute movie.  I know you'll get your exercise groove back soon.  



sahbushka said:


> Working on my DL plans.  Of course I am focusing on what restaurants I want to eat at and show to my family.  My grandmother will be with us and she likes sit down restaurants so I have a few in mind I would like to try that I haven't before, namely Wine Country Trattoria and StoreyTellers Cafe.  I have done storytellers character breakfast which I didn't care for, but their lunch menu looks good.  I also plan to do Minnie and Friends one day for a late breakfast.  Should be good times...and of course doing Cafe Orleans for the Pommes Frites and the Beignets as well as Carnation Cafe for the baked potato soup!  Yum!  Better be good now so I can justify the pigging out right after christmas!



Yum!  Sounds like a wonderful trip!  



cativa said:


> QOTD Saturday:
> Summer plans include a 5 night stay at Disneyland!  Yeah, I do believe that could definitely hinder things, though I must say I'm so happy that they now have veggies, fruit and water around for snacking.  I just need to watch my fried chicken and ice cream consumption
> 
> Other than that, just the normal summer faires, bbqs, etc that will be a hinderance.  I prefer exercising outdoors so its great that I don't have to worry about rain...I just have to make sure I get up and go early before it gets hot!
> 
> 
> QOTD Sunday:
> Right now its just before 6pm, and here at least its 85 degrees.  If I was at DL, DH and I (we don't have my stepdaughter this weekend) would probably be strolling through the air conditioned shops on Main Street with a diet coke waiting for the heat to calm down a little.  Then we'd head over to Bengal BBQ and take our skewers to the front of the castle to claim our spots for tonight's fireworks!



It's a lot more pleasant to walk around the shops in the afternoon before they get too crowded, too.  



A.Mickey said:


> QOTD Saturday: Summer Plans WhipCOT, Friend is having her own version of Food and Wine Festival.  Taste of Chicago, many festivals with treats.  Renaissance Fair and going to Michigan.  But it is all about making the right food choices, although I am getting a New England Banger when I go to the Ren Fair, or maybe instead I will get these ummy sautéed portabella mushrooms that were at the same booth.
> 
> Today I went to a cookout and I had chicken breast on the grill and turkey sausage.  Dipped them in mustard.  And had celery, broccoli and snow peas.  I brought sugar free lime Jell-o and sugar free cool whip. I stayed on my Phase 1 and still ate a lot!
> 
> QOTD Sunday:  If I was at WDW right now I would be watching Wishes!



Wow!  That was a lot!  Were you hungry?  Maybe I need to revisit Phase 1 myself again, too, for a little jumpstart.  You're talking about sparkpeople, right?



BernardandMissBianca said:


> If I were at WDW I would be just leaving Epcot after watching Illuminations in the UK. And hitting the Boardwalk bakery for an eclair while walking back to our room at the Dolphin.
> What?!?!  *There are no calories in the food at Disney*, Right?!?!?!



Only if you eat standing up . . . 



donac said:


> QOTD SUNDAY: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?
> 
> I am a day late but this is my favorite time of the day so this works for me.  I would be having breakfast at our campsite or hotel.  Then getting on a bus to MK especially if it it EMH.  I love to do Fantasyland early in the morning.
> 
> HAve a great day everyone.  We are off to mow father in laws lawn later.



I love WDW early in the morning, too, it pays to be an early bird there!  



tigger813 said:


> Happy Birthday Bellaphia!
> 
> Ok, now my smilies won't work today!
> 
> Just finished 3 miles on the elliptical and I may try to do 3 more later today. Gotta try not to overeat or drink today. I am drinking a 30oz water right now. I don't want to have to get up during Shrek so I will lay off the liquids while at the movies. Cook out later. We'll bring some chips.
> 
> Enjoy your day. We need to head out in an hour for the movies so I had better get going.



They seem to work from what I can see but whatever you have before your name in your siggie has been a red X for about a week now.  Stupid computers!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

maiziezoe said:


> Morning losers!!
> 
> I went for a morning run bright and early this morning... before the weather got too hot. Now I feel ready to conquer the day.
> 
> *QOTD SUNDAY: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?*
> 
> Honestly, probably scolding my kids. They are 5 and 3 and they are constantly bickering. I feeling like I am forever telling them to "knock it off", "quit touching your brother", "leave your sister alone", "don't bite your sisters hair", "quit writing on your brother", etc. So, chances are, I would be yelling at them. Even though it's the happiest place on earth, they are still kids.



I was cracking up reading your post.  My boys are 5 and 3 and all I feel like I do it yell at them.  They are the best of friends worst of enemies.  Im glad to know its not just me and my kids that have this issue.  I guess its just the way it is.  Dh and I are only children so we have nothing to compare to.  Glad to feel normal!



A.Mickey said:


> QOTD Saturday: Summer Plans WhipCOT, Friend is having her own version of Food and Wine Festival.  Taste of Chicago, many festivals with treats.  Renaissance Fair and going to Michigan.  But it is all about making the right food choices, although I am getting a New England Banger when I go to the Ren Fair, or maybe instead I will get these ummy sautéed portabella mushrooms that were at the same booth.
> 
> Today I went to a cookout and I had chicken breast on the grill and turkey sausage.  Dipped them in mustard.  And had celery, broccoli and snow peas.  I brought sugar free lime Jell-o and sugar free cool whip. I stayed on my Phase 1 and still ate a lot!
> 
> QOTD Sunday:  If I was at WDW right now I would be watching Wishes!



I through chicago a number of years ago with my friend.  We took a cross country driving trip.  The one day we spent in chicago the Taste of Chicago was going on.  What an awesome event.  We had so much fun.  I can definitely see how it would be difficult to control your eating that day.  There was so many yummy things to choose from.

I had a pretty good day yesterday.  The only issue I had was that we went to two BBQ's one that started at 130p and one at 5p.  So I thought it would be great.  Lunch at the first, Dinner at the second.  Well the first did not put out the food until 4pm.  It was hotdogs and I swear 1lb hamburgers.  So I ate 1 hotdog=8pts and cucumbers=0 and watermelon=1.  Not to bad.  Then I went to the next one and had a small scoop of potatoe salad (about 2tbsp), a 1/4 of a sausage sandwich, olives, 1 chicken wing grilled, but then I had a small piece of ice cream cake for dessert.  I had saved 26 of my extra ww flex points so I think I still did ok.  

Then I came home and watched the movie Dear John.  I felt like munching so I grabbed the pasta salad that I brought home from the bbq.  It was only 1/4 cup of noodles and the rest veggies with ff italian dressing.  So could have been worse.  By the way the Dear John movie had me in tears.  I read the book and remember crying all the way through it too.

QOTD-Sunday
Right now I would probably be at HS enjoying star wars weekend.  Its my dh's favorite and now my sons love it too.  I would just be enjoying seeing them having a great time.  Gosh I wish I was really there right now.

Hope you all are having a great weekend.  We are spending the day at home.  Cooking out on the grill.  This time I have control in making it all healthy so it will be good!


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Memorial Day and Happy Remembrance Day to all our BL participants.  We give thanks to all of those of have served, and are serving their country, especially those who made the ultimate sacrifice to fight for our freedom.  

*Happy Birthday to Bellaphia!*  

Amazingly we have another birthday to celebrate tomorrow.    I updated the birthday list in the participant post -- please double check it for me and let me know if I need to update anything.  I think this is the longest birthday streak we've ever had!  

Today is a big day for get togethers and barbeques and extra opportunities to go off plan -- and that is just Memorial Day week-end.  There is a whole summer ahead of us!  So I was happy to see this sparkpeople email this week with tips on avoiding temptation.  

"On your quest for a healthy lifestyle, you'll frequently encounter the beast called temptation. Slay him once, and he returns stronger and smarter. Slay him again, and he rises from the ashes to lure you away from your good habits. Fear not! You can win the battle with these 30 tactics to outsmart temptation!"  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/calendar_2009_outsmart_temptation.pdf  The link is to a printable calendar with all the tips.  Some are tried and true but you might find a new one or two there.

*QOTD Monday:  What is your best tip to avoid temptation?*

My best tip to avoid temptation is to not be afraid to give in to your temptation, if all you avoidance tactics don't work.  In other words, it is far better to eat a bit of what you are craving than to eat a bunch of other stuff trying to get rid of the craving, then having what you really wanted in the first place!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hope you all are having a great weekend.  We are spending the day at home.  Cooking out on the grill.  This time I have control in making it all healthy so it will be good!



Have a wonderful day, Lindsay.  Pasta salad with Kraft FF Italian dressing is a staple at our house.


----------



## acename

Sunday QOTD

If I was in WDW right now, we'd probably be waiting to get into Fantasyland to ride Dumbo.

Monday QOTD

To fight temptation, I agree with you lisah.  Sometimes it's better for give in just alittle bit to avoid binging.  I also try to drink a lot of water.  Sometimes I think I want something to eat but I'm really just thirsty, or even bored.  Drinking a big glass of water can sometimes curb my craving.


----------



## Greenfield1984

QOTD Monday: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?

At home, I make sure we only keep healthy foods in the house, and LOTS of it.  I come home every week with tons of fruits and veggies so that I always have some on hand.  My DH chastises me for buying so much because he thinks it'll go bad but I usually get through most of it. 

As for work, again, I make sure I bring a ton of healthy foods so that I'm not tempted to go down and get a chocolate bar mid afternoon.  I also usually drink a pumpkin spice chai tea that I bought at twinnings in WDW. That fills me up and tastes sweet for little calories.

It's when I'm out and about that I get into trouble.  I know for most people they just have a small bite of whatever they want, but I'm not at a point that I can allow myself to do that yet.  I'm never able to stop at just one bite.  So I just keep drinking my water and try to stay as far away from the dessert table as possible.  Hopefully I'll eventually be able to master the whole "in moderation" thing


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD-MONDAY

I agree with the others who said drink water.  It really fills you up and allows your mind to get off of what you really want to eat.  

I find that at parties or BBQ's I take a tiny bit of a few things that are the not so good and load the other part of the plate with the goods like veggies/fruit.  Then I take my plate and go find a spot far away from where the food is.  I try to eat slow and drink water in between bites.  This allows you to get to the point of feeling full and you are far enough away from the seconds table so you dont get the urge to keep picking.

At home I too keep all the bad stuff away.  At work I try to take 2 snacks, am and pm and a small lunch.  This way I dont get too hungry throughout the day.

Every now and then you have to let yourself have something you really like even if its not good.  Maybe once a week or once every other week.  Just not every day or multiple times a day!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I don't know how, but I forgot to answer yesterday's QOTD. So, here it goes. I've never been to DL, although I would love to one day. If I were in WDW, I'd be someone where in the MK, which ideally had mornng EMH, trying to finish everything I wanted to ride/see up before moving to another park to escape the crowds. My sister and I are big hoppers. We definitely make it worth the extra money.

Today's QOTD: I'm really bad at giving in to temptations. Water helps, but isn't a sure thing for me.

Happy belated Birthday Bree! Happy Birthday Bellaphia!

I'm off, but should be back later. Yesterday was a really bad day with regards to eating, so I'm hoping for a better day today.

Have a wonderful day today!


----------



## NCRedding

Fighting temptation:  When I find something that actually works for me, I'll let you know.  I like the idea of eating a little of what I am craving, but sometimes that just seems to open the door to a binge for me.  But if I avoid the food, I almost always cave in later to something worse, or less tasty.  Like, I avoid eating a special cheesecake, only to find myself cramming cheap candy.  

Clearly, this is something I need to figure out.  Thanks for the QOTD.  It made me realize that this is an area for me to work on.


----------



## pjlla

LuvBaloo said:


> We are off to a flying start with 68 weigh-ins received plus 2 excused!  Now, its time for the first REMINDER post!
> 
> Some people just plain forget to send in their weights, so this list is a friendly reminder for them.
> There is *NO pressure* to report in, you are welcome to participate in the thread without doing the weigh-ins.
> 
> Here's the list of names who said they were participating that I haven't heard from yet:
> 50sjayne
> 3TinskAndAnEeyore
> CaptJackSparrowsGirl
> Craftydawn
> disneygrlkat
> EeyoresButterfly
> Hockeychic
> Jenna319
> jennz
> kimara
> luvmy3jewels
> MickeyMagic
> MinnieMouseMom
> mommyarewegoingback
> MushyMushy
> My2Pixies
> njcarita
> pjlla
> ScrappyTink
> SunnyB1066​



DRAT... I could have SWORN I sent you a PM... I guess my AAADD is really kicking in lately (Age Associated Attention Deficit Disorder!! )  Sending it now!! So sorry.



lisah0711 said:


> "On your quest for a healthy lifestyle, you'll frequently encounter the beast called temptation. Slay him once, and he returns stronger and smarter. Slay him again, and he rises from the ashes to lure you away from your good habits. Fear not! You can win the battle with these 30 tactics to outsmart temptation!"  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/calendar_2009_outsmart_temptation.pdf  The link is to a printable calendar with all the tips.  Some are tried and true but you might find a new one or two there.
> 
> *QOTD Monday:  What is your best tip to avoid temptation?*



Well... it might not work for everyone, but not having the "offending item" around is a BIG help.  I have discovered that sweet potato chips are a HUGE trigger food for me.  No matter HOW MANY times I tell myself I will portion them out and count them properly, once that bag is open it is a FREE FOR ALL!!  I just eat and eat until the bag is empty!  So I avoid that temptation by not buying them any more.  Just not worth the guilt.  Same with movie theater popcorn.  We only go to the movies now when it is planned in advance and I can have plenty of Flex points available.... plus I no longer consider my movie popcorn a MEAL!  I try to be sure not to be starving when I arrive.  Otherwise we just DON'T go.... I cannot control myself around movie popcorn. 

Another trick is to have an equally enticing but healthier option available. I made pizza for the family last night, but I knew it would be too many points for me.  I made myself a veggie pizza on whole wheat flatbread.  I was able to control the toppings and cheese and enjoyed a decent portion of pizza for just 6 points.  And I didn't crave their pizza at all.  

If it is something that I truly crave/desire and there is no low calorie option available (such as DSIL's cheesecake) I just make adjustments for it.  At Easter dinner I avoided ALL of the white carbohydrates (two kinds of potatoes, crackers and cheese, chips, dinner rolls) and just had veggies, roasted sweet potatoes, and a bit of meat.  Then I used my Flex points for the cheesecake.  I made adjustments, both in how I used my points and in my thinking.  

I will say, after almost 30 months of living this healthier lifestyle, I RARELY eat white carbs any longer and it no longer seems like a sacrifice.  But it took a long time for that to be the case.

Well, I'm afraid I don't have a ton of time to chat today.  Sorry!  I am working every day this week too, so I won't be around much.  Plus DS's robotics team yard sale is Saturday, so that will keep me busy on Thursday evening, Friday evening, and all day Saturday. 

I did take Sat and Sun off from exercise to let my hamstring have some recovery time.  I only had a few twinges yesterday while walking in Home Depot.  I will be WALKING on the treadmill today and will try to start running again tomorrow, assuming I am pain-free after today's walk.  

TTYL.......................P


----------



## JOANNEL

Finished the 5 K but it was longer than a 5 k it was 4.4 miles. It was very hot an humid. Everything I own is sweaty!!. Now I need to jump inthe pool.

Happy memorial day every one!!


----------



## JOANNEL

Greenfield1984 said:


> QOTD Monday: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?



I have no will power so I just have to stay away from it.


----------



## maiziezoe

Happy Memorial Day everyone!

I was all ready to go run a 5k and it started pouring!! Cats and dogs, I tell ya! So, I am skipping it. I think I will do a 30 minutes kettle bell workout. 

*QOTD Monday: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?*

My husband says I am the queen of willpower. I don't really get tempted by anything anymore. I don't bring tempting things in the house and when we go out, I stay away from the bad stuff.


----------



## lisalisalisa

*QOTD Monday: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?*

My worst habit is picking everytime I go in the kitchen.  I have 
decided that everytime I go in now I shall drink a glass of water.


----------



## N&B'smom

QOTD - Sunday If I were at Disney right now I would probably be at the Blizzard Beach or back at the VWL pool.  We never go to the parks during the hottest part of the day.  

QOTD - Monday  Once I set my mind to it and it gets to be habit, I won't give into anything.   But getting there can be a SLOW process.   So, I will allow myself a TASTE of something that I am really craving but that is it.  Like today for example, we're having some yummy barbecue chicken done on the grill and some with a honey/vinegar type of sauce.  I will eat that but not be eating chips (can't have just one) or anything like that.  There will be fruit which I will have a bit of and for dessert we are celebrating my DS11's birthday.  We have a cake and chocolate peanut butter brownies.  I will have a BITE of each and that's it.  I have to plan ahead or I'll go crazy.

I am only down a pound since starting Friday and REALLY want to be able to report a few lbs being gone by this coming Friday so I plan to STICK TO THE CODE!!!!


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday:  What is your best tip to avoid temptation?*



One way I have avoided temptation in the past is to make my weigh-in day kind of a "free" day. I can go off plan for 1 meal that day. And, if I started craving something during the week or if one of those  gooey cheesy pizza commercials got my attention, I can just say "well, I'll have that on Monday". This plan always worked best when weigh-in day was on Monday. It's just easier to not go completely off the rails on Monday since I'm in a normal work-week routine. If I did this on Friday, I would sometimes go nuts for the whole weekend. The "threat" of a Monday weigh-in offers a little more incentive to control the weekend grazing. Even though I am weighing-in here on Fridays, my "official" weigh-in for myself is still on Monday.

As far as parties and get togethers, what works best for me is to keep a bottle of water in my hand and a piece of gum in my mouth.

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## sahbushka

QOTD:  If there is something tempting me I try to work out...I don't know why but after I am done I usually don't crave the item anymore.  Also, gum seems to help me a lot, just keeping my mouth occupied seems to help!

SarahMay


----------



## mikamah

Happy Memorial Day to everyone, and thank you to all who have served or have loved ones who have served and given their all in order for us to have the freedoms we are so lucky to have.  We walked the memorial day parade today with the cub scouts, and it is such an emotional reminder of the sacrifice of so many.  
I made it through 2 parties this weekend, and am happy to say I chose a few snacks, and kept track, and we're going to one more this afternoon, and I'm bringing fruit salad, and will have one burger, and always have a big glass of water.  


flipflopmom said:


> While researching this, I found a diet to help someone suggested get over a plateau when the weight loss stopped, even though they were losing inches. * What do you all think about this?  *I can't imagine a time I would use it, unless I really gain at WDW! _Disclaimer - it is meant to be a diet to follow before a religious fasting, so there is some religious talk at the beginning.  Just scroll down to the diet if you don't want to read, not trying to preach this morning._
> http://www.onfirechristiancenter.org/prefastdiet.htm


That diet looks very cleansing, and I think I would have to stick close to a rest room.  I don't know if I could eat just fruit or just vegies for an entire day, but to lose 10-17 pounds in a week, it is tempting. 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD SUNDAY:  If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?*


I would be at hollywood studios finishing up an animation class before we head to 50s primetime for our lunch adr.  And after lunch we'll use our TSM fast passes, and maybe head back for a swim.  I love disney dreaming. 



maiziezoe said:


> Honestly, probably scolding my kids. They are 5 and 3 and they are constantly bickering. I feeling like I am forever telling them to "knock it off", "quit touching your brother", "leave your sister alone", "don't bite your sisters hair", "quit writing on your brother", etc. So, chances are, I would be yelling at them. Even though it's the happiest place on earth, they are still kids.


You crack me up.  



JOANNEL said:


> Having a mickey bar for lunch!!


Sounds wonderful.



keenercam said:


> Joanne -- You'll do great!  I'll be thinking of you.     As for me, I can't get down or back up the steps.  We got me up here Tuesday night when I was totally full of medications and it still took about 30 minutes to make it from the driveway to the bed.  So, it looks like I'm stuck in the bedroom on the second floor for a while.  I think the first time I'll see the sun is when I go to the doctor on Wednesday.  I'll have to be content to move between the bed and the wheelchair.  Even getting to the bathroom in our MBR suite is exhausting just from the pain.  I am looking forward to not being in pain; God knows I'm sick of hearing myself complain.


  Hope you are feeling better real soon, cam.  



lisah0711 said:


> "On your quest for a healthy lifestyle, you'll frequently encounter the beast called temptation. Slay him once, and he returns stronger and smarter. Slay him again, and he rises from the ashes to lure you away from your good habits. Fear not! You can win the battle with these 30 tactics to outsmart temptation!"  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/calendar_2009_outsmart_temptation.pdf  The link is to a printable calendar with all the tips.  Some are tried and true but you might find a new one or two there.
> 
> *QOTD Monday:  What is your best tip to avoid temptation?*


I'll have to checkout that article.  Thanks Lisa.  I think you are right to have some of what you are craving is much better than eating around it all day, and then giving in anyway.  I think to plan and work in those little splurges every week so that I don't feel deprived helps me to stay on plan.  Also to not have the major temptations in the house is key.  I struggle with that at times, but have been better.  I have a big fruit salad to have through the week, and once it's all cut up, it is so good.  



pjlla said:


> DRAT... I could have SWORN I sent you a PM... I guess my AAADD is really kicking in lately (Age Associated Attention Deficit Disorder!! )


  So that's what I have too.  Thanks for giving me the diagnosis.  I'm glad it's not early alzheimers. 

Enjoy the rest of your holiday, everyone.  

  Bree, Bellaphia, and belated to Dona!!  Hope you all have magical birthdays.


----------



## pjlla

N&B'smom said:


> QOTD - Sunday If I were at Disney right now I would probably be at the Blizzard Beach or back at the VWL pool.  We never go to the parks during the hottest part of the day.
> 
> QOTD - Monday  Once I set my mind to it and it gets to be habit, I won't give into anything.   But getting there can be a SLOW process.   So, I will allow myself a TASTE of something that I am really craving but that is it.  Like today for example, we're having some yummy barbecue chicken done on the grill and some with a honey/vinegar type of sauce.  I will eat that but not be eating chips (can't have just one) or anything like that.  There will be fruit which I will have a bit of and for dessert we are celebrating my DS11's birthday.  We have a cake and chocolate peanut butter brownies.  I will have a BITE of each and that's it.  I have to plan ahead or I'll go crazy.
> 
> I am only down a pound since starting Friday and REALLY want to be able to report a few lbs being gone by this coming Friday so I plan to STICK TO THE CODE!!!!



GREAT JOB making a PLAN!  That has been a BIG KEY to my current weight loss success.  When I am confronted with a situation where there will be great eating temptations, I write up a plan. I read it and re-read it and sometimes even keep it in my pocket at the event so I can refer to it throughout the day.  Somehow, in my head, if it is in writing, it works!!  Glad you found this to be helpful too.



flipflopmom said:


> What do you all think about this?  [/B]I can't imagine a time I would use it, unless I really gain at WDW! _Disclaimer - it is meant to be a diet to follow before a religious fasting, so there is some religious talk at the beginning.  Just scroll down to the diet if you don't want to read, not trying to preach this morning._
> http://www.onfirechristiancenter.org/prefastdiet.htm



I took a peek at this because even though it hasn't been a true "plateau", I'm having trouble dropping these last few pounds.  Does anyone else think that this "pre-fast diet" sounds suspiciously like the infamous "cabbage soup diet" of the 1990's??  

If anyone is interested in my opinion, here it is. 

First of all... that Fat burning soup is pretty loaded with sodium.... so even if you are losing weight, you risk getting bloated from the sodium... it calls for Lipton Onion soup mix, salt, and bouillon cubes.... yikes!!  

SEcond of all.... you should NEVER eat until you are STUFFED.... but this is something that they are recommending on Day Two and again on Day Seven... plus several times they mention eating "all you can".  That is NEVER a good idea.  Why train yourself to overeat?  It is STILL overeating, even if it is fruits or veggies.   Meals should be eaten until you are satisfied.... comfortably full, but not STUFFED or UNCOMFORTABLE.  

Third... their protein list is a bit lopsided.  Egg whites are great and low fat... but cottage cheese (assuming regular and not lowfat/nonfat), cheese, and peanut butter are all very calorie dense and high in fat.  You would definitely have a different caloric intake depending on how much/what type of these proteins you ate.  If you are doing this for weight loss I would stick with the egg whites and a lowfat cottage cheese.  Can't comment on the protein powder.  

Fourth... day seven mentions changes in your bowel habits.  It says to eat a cup of bran and fiber.  But day seven is supposed to be just brown rice, fruit juices, and vegetables... where does this fiber come in?  What kind of fiber?  Most people would probably think of high fiber cereal, but that isn't included in this diet.  So I suppose it would be a fiber additive like Benefiber or Metamucil.  

I would certainly use this plan with extreme CAUTION... and definitely for not more than 5-7 days.

This is just my opinion, of course.  I have no educational background in nutrition/weight loss or anything else like that.  If anyone does decide to try it, come back and let us know how it went!!


Lisa... thanks for posting the link to the "30 ways to outsmart temptation". I printed it and will post it on my fridge!.....................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD SUNDAY:  If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?*



I've never been to Disneyland, so I'm sure if I were there I would just be gazing around in awe.  I'm going to go out on a limb here. I usually think I'd be at Epcot or DTD, but today I'm going to the MK! I haven't ridden the renewed Space Mountain or seen the updated Hall of Presidents, so I would be making my way between Tomorrowland and Frontierland, stopping at Mickey's Philharmagic 'cause I just love it! 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday:  What is your best tip to avoid temptation?*



For me, it's key to not let myself get too hungry. Sometimes I will not eat at regular intervals, and then by the time I do I'm so hungry I don't have much control  It's pretty easy to avoid that by always having a little bag of baby carrots or even a Kashi bar with me. 

My dh ran a half marathon yesterday. It was hot and uncomfortable, and he was very happy to finish. I was home finishing up with our sleepover guest. I did get up at 6 so I could do my 6M walk before dh left for the race. We fired up the grill in the afternoon, and I had some amazing scallops with capers, garlic and a bit of olive oil, corn on the cob, and grape tomatoes. Against my better judgement I ventured into a local bakery, and I discovered their mini carrot cakes! Just 1x3, but the perfect size for me! Carrot cake is one of my favorite desserts, but I've pretty much given it up. Now that I've found these, I'll be having them as a special treat. 

I got up today and ran 4M. I had a bowl of Special K for breakfast, and I had more of the scallops and grape tomatoes for lunch. We have ribs and corn on the cob for dinner, with a guacamole appetizer. I'm also going to enjoy another piece of the carrot cake for dessert. I may need an afternoon snack, so we have plenty of other fruit and veggies. Tomorrow I'm starting on my new eating plan. I measured out raw cashews for part of my afternoon snack (along with an orange). 2 Tbsp is not a large amount, but I suspect the orange will make me quite full. I'm really excited to see if spreading my calories out makes me even less hungry. Right now I eat regularly (or try to), but I don't have any logic like protein with every snack, or a certain number of calories. I've adopted snacks from the BL, and I'm hoping that will do the trick to finally finding a good balance for me. It may be hard to tell from tomorrow. It's my yoga day, so I won't have the strenuous exercise which makes me hungrier. But I should have a good idea how it's working by the next weigh in! 

Unfortunately, I am definitely out of Princess now. The moved date killed me. We have been planning to visit ILs in Phoenix (ok, Sun City, but I suspect we'll stay in Phoenix  ), over ds's February vacation, and it ends when Princess begins, so there's no way to make it work. We haven't been out there since before ds12 was born, so we really need to go, and I can't just beg off and go to FL...well, I could, but I would feel terrible and the ILs would be insulted, so I'm going to Arizona. We aren't as terrible as we sound -- they started going out there as snowbirds, and only made it year-round a couple of years ago. We have been seeing the ILs, they've just been local!

I made the mistake of looking at my Blackberry. My boss is clearly working today, and sending me e-mails -- which I of course can't do anything with at home. I'm feeling a little like a slacker, but trust me, I have worked hard both at home and work and deserve an afternoon off! So, I'm going to put it away, grab some citrus water and a not-too-trashy romance, and relax!

Maria


----------



## LuvBaloo

JOANNEL said:


> Finished the 5 K but it was longer than a 5 k it was 4.4 miles. It was very hot an humid. Everything I own is sweaty!!. Now I need to jump inthe pool.
> 
> Happy memorial day every one!!



 Enjoy your pool time after your run!


Happy Birthday Bellaphilia

And now to answer the question of the day:

For me, temptations usually aren't too bad.  Usually I just try to avoid being around temptations.  At work, the cravings can be the worst.  I used to go grab A&W for lunch quite often as an escape.  Or grab chips or chocolate from the vending machine for a snack.  I've learned that drinking water helps, and chewing gum, and having raw veggies available.  The crunch of the veggies and the time it takes to eat them can fill the need to snack.  Also tomatoe basil rice cakes can help fight off an urge for snacking.
When I've really been craving something for a while, I will try to plan to have a reasonable amount of it.  Otherwise I go crazy and will end up eating an entire bag of salt & vinegar chips.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Happy Birthday Bellaphia!

QOTD--I try to plan for my temptations. For example, I LOVE potato chips! I can't have them in the house. But if I get a deli sandwich I will have chips with them as a treat, or I'll buy one of the tiny snack bags at the grocery when I'm really wanting them. I find if I don't declare a food completely off limits it works better. I am able to manage the craving better.

I finished up the month with 101.1 miles--combo of elliptical, running, and a little walking. 

I have been a little anxious the last couple of days. I am at the weight where I stalled out a couple of years ago. The last time I was at this weight was May of 2007. I stalled out and couldn't get any lower. I know I'm doing things different this time, but felt like I needed to acknowledge the anxious feelings. I am 2.2 lbs from a "normal" bmi. I know it's just a number, but it still seems so unattainable.

Have a good day.


----------



## pinkle

I've been on sparkpeople and am now tracking my food, water, weight loss, etc.  I should only be eating 1200-1400 calories a day.  I must admit I'm going to bed hungry.....suggestions


----------



## lovedvc

pinkle said:


> I've been on sparkpeople and am now tracking my food, water, weight loss, etc.  I should only be eating 1200-1400 calories a day.  I must admit I'm going to bed hungry.....suggestions



If you can give me an idea of what your daily food is than maybe I can give you some ideas on where you can change some things around so you are not hungry at bed time.  It may just be as simple as adding some more protein and vegetables at dinner.  I'm sure if you give us your food lists you will have more than enough suggestions from all of us to work with.


----------



## flipflopmom

What a QOTD.  I have STUNK at avoiding temptations this weekend.  I do great at work, or at home if DH isn't here.  When he's home, we have bigger dinners, or go out, etc.  I also stink at avoiding foods at my mom's house.  I had been doing great, visualizing the scale and the size I want to be.  I don't have junk for snacking in the house, so snacks aren't the problem, it's overdoing the meals.  For the last 2 weeks, I haven't had the focus.  I ate everything in sight at her house again yesterday.  Had a splurge meal of Mexican Friday.  Steak DH cooked Saturday.  

From this moment until I am in WDW, I am determined to take stock of portions and calories within each portion.  I need to lose what I've gained in the last couple days, plus more!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Drink a large glass of water when I see something I want! I also think about the clothes that I swore I would never wear again! I'm so worried that after totally giving into temptation (esepcially this weekend) that I will lose my 45 and my 40 pound clippies! That's how bad I've been!

Just got home from 2nd cookout in 2 days! Ate and drank way too much. Girls are taking a bath right now and I'm planning on another 3 mile elliptical ride after they go to bed! They want to play a game after their bath so I have to keep this short.

I plan on getting up at 5 and getting in 2-3 miles in the morning. Supposed to be kind of rainy in the morning so we won't go out walking in the morning. Gotta totally stick to 1200 calories all week and drink my water and eat my veggies! I am totally sticking to plan next weekend. I am going to a friend's house on Saturday but will keep my calories low all day until then and get in 6-10 miles a day all week including elliptical and WATP!

The Energizer Bunny will return to action tomorrow! No ifs, ands, or buts about it!!!!!!! Getting a jump on it tonight!

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Ours was busy and FUN! AND LONG! Today we had to deal with the smoke and haze from the Quebec forest fires! I could smell it first thing this morning and saw it in the sky at the theater when we went to see Shrek this morning! Loved the movie!


----------



## lovedvc

Please tell me why I just sat here and ate a whole chocolate bunny worth 440 calories.


----------



## tigger813

lovedvc said:


> Please tell me why I just sat here and ate a whole chocolate bunny worth 440 calories.



It was there and it was temptation! It's gone now! I ate half a bag of movie theater popcorn and I don't know why either!


----------



## flipflopmom

lovedvc said:


> Please tell me why I just sat here and ate a whole chocolate bunny worth 440 calories.



I agree w/ Tracey, it was there, and now it's gone.  You won't have to worry about it again!!!!  That sounds like something I would have done the last couple of weeks!


----------



## sahbushka

I think most of us have been there recently...I ate a whole box of chocolate covered donuts!  Not to mention the hersheys kisses and keebler cookies to go with it!  Luckily they are gone now and my house is once again "clean"!  Good luck getting back on that wagon...you can do it!

SarahMay


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Unfortunately, I am definitely out of Princess now. The moved date killed me. We have been planning to visit ILs in Phoenix (ok, Sun City, but I suspect we'll stay in Phoenix  ), over ds's February vacation, and it ends when Princess begins, so there's no way to make it work. We haven't been out there since before ds12 was born, so we really need to go, and I can't just beg off and go to FL...well, I could, but I would feel terrible and the ILs would be insulted, so I'm going to Arizona. We aren't as terrible as we sound -- they started going out there as snowbirds, and only made it year-round a couple of years ago. We have been seeing the ILs, they've just been local!


That's too bad you won't be able to do the princess next year.  For me, it actually makes it a little easier to have my son on vacation.  I don't know what yet, but I'm hoping we'll make a full vacation out of it with some others who will watch him while I do the race.  We'll see.  We'll have to meet you some other race in the future. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I finished up the month with 101.1 miles--combo of elliptical, running, and a little walking.
> 
> I have been a little anxious the last couple of days. I am at the weight where I stalled out a couple of years ago. The last time I was at this weight was May of 2007. I stalled out and couldn't get any lower. I know I'm doing things different this time, but felt like I needed to acknowledge the anxious feelings. I am 2.2 lbs from a "normal" bmi. I know it's just a number, but it still seems so unattainable.


Wow, contrats on 101 miles!!  That's awesome.  It's great to acknowledge those feelings, and to know that you are doing things differently this time, and just keep on doing what you're doing, and you will see that normal bmi.  Keep on posting, keep on the wagon, and no self sabotaging allowed here.  You can do it!!!



flipflopmom said:


> What a QOTD.  I have STUNK at avoiding temptations this weekend.  I do great at work, or at home if DH isn't here.  When he's home, we have bigger dinners, or go out, etc.  I also stink at avoiding foods at my mom's house.  I had been doing great, visualizing the scale and the size I want to be.  I don't have junk for snacking in the house, so snacks aren't the problem, it's overdoing the meals.  For the last 2 weeks, I haven't had the focus.  I ate everything in sight at her house again yesterday.  Had a splurge meal of Mexican Friday.  Steak DH cooked Saturday.
> 
> From this moment until I am in WDW, I am determined to take stock of portions and calories within each portion.  I need to lose what I've gained in the last couple days, plus more!


We all have those times where we seem out of control, but you can reign it in.  You have done amazingly since january, and you can get your focus back!!  Three weeks till WDW!!!!  You can do it, Taryn!!!!



pinkle said:


> I've been on sparkpeople and am now tracking my food, water, weight loss, etc.  I should only be eating 1200-1400 calories a day.  I must admit I'm going to bed hungry.....suggestions


I'd suggest increasing the amount of protein you eat, especially at dinner, or saving calories for an evening snack, more protein than carb.  Also, more vegies and fruits, than breads and pastas will fill you up more with fewer calories.  You shouldn't have to go to bed hungry, and I know vegies won't always fill me up alone, but if I plan lots of vegies with meals, it helps, and then a snack, yogurt or pudding type in the evening is more satisfying. 



tigger813 said:


> Today we had to deal with the smoke and haze from the Quebec forest fires! I could smell it first thing this morning and saw it in the sky at the theater when we went to see Shrek this morning! Loved the movie!


Glad you had a good weekend, and can't wait to hear all about all the exercise you get this week.  I couldn't believe how strong the smell of somke was all the way from Quebec.  It seems much better now.  



lovedvc said:


> Please tell me why I just sat here and ate a whole chocolate bunny worth 440 calories.


Like tracey said, just because it was there.  Why do we do this to ourselves?  But it's gone and over with, so no dwelling on it, just moving forward with a healthy plan, and focusing on how much you've been doing right.  

We're home from our last weekend party, and I did pretty well.  I had 3 mikes hard lemonades, a hamburger, garden salad and fruit salad, a freezer pop, and I almost made it til the dessert came out, including a chocolate fountain, and I had a marshmallow and a strawberry dipped in chocolate and one mini cupcake.  Not too bad when I consider how I would have done in the past.  And I wrote it all down, which is key for me.  Though I just looked up the mikes and each one was 5 points!  I thought it would be less.  Oh well, good to know.  Found this handy link if anyone is interested.
http://recipecircus.com/recipes/awsum34/TIDBITS---You-Need-To-Know/Beer.html

Have a nice night.


----------



## planaholic

I can't wait to join in on the summer challenge.   Unfortunately, my DIS lurking has left me lacking the required 10 posts necesssary to PM LuvBaloo...so i'm off to post & will be back shortly to join on the fun.

External motivation has always been my greatest challenge, so I look forward to joining the community.


----------



## cclovesdis

Had an OK day today. Much, much better than yesterday. Tomorrow is a new day and I will still OP! I will! I am planning to use the Wii Fit+ tomorrow morning and then go to the gym tomorrow night.

I was pretty upset when I got home a few minutes ago, but thanks to the support of this thread, I am much better. I appreciate you so much!

Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Worfiedoodles said:


> I've never been to Disneyland, so I'm sure if I were there I would just be gazing around in awe.  I'm going to go out on a limb here. I usually think I'd be at Epcot or DTD, but today I'm going to the MK! I haven't ridden the renewed Space Mountain or seen the updated Hall of Presidents, so I would be making my way between Tomorrowland and Frontierland, stopping at Mickey's Philharmagic 'cause I just love it!
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it's key to not let myself get too hungry. Sometimes I will not eat at regular intervals, and then by the time I do I'm so hungry I don't have much control  It's pretty easy to avoid that by always having a little bag of baby carrots or even a Kashi bar with me.
> 
> My dh ran a half marathon yesterday. It was hot and uncomfortable, and he was very happy to finish. I was home finishing up with our sleepover guest. I did get up at 6 so I could do my 6M walk before dh left for the race. We fired up the grill in the afternoon, and I had some amazing scallops with capers, garlic and a bit of olive oil, corn on the cob, and grape tomatoes. Against my better judgement I ventured into a local bakery, and I discovered their mini carrot cakes! Just 1x3, but the perfect size for me! Carrot cake is one of my favorite desserts, but I've pretty much given it up. Now that I've found these, I'll be having them as a special treat.
> 
> I got up today and ran 4M. I had a bowl of Special K for breakfast, and I had more of the scallops and grape tomatoes for lunch. We have ribs and corn on the cob for dinner, with a guacamole appetizer. I'm also going to enjoy another piece of the carrot cake for dessert. I may need an afternoon snack, so we have plenty of other fruit and veggies. Tomorrow I'm starting on my new eating plan. I measured out raw cashews for part of my afternoon snack (along with an orange). 2 Tbsp is not a large amount, but I suspect the orange will make me quite full. I'm really excited to see if spreading my calories out makes me even less hungry. Right now I eat regularly (or try to), but I don't have any logic like protein with every snack, or a certain number of calories. I've adopted snacks from the BL, and I'm hoping that will do the trick to finally finding a good balance for me. It may be hard to tell from tomorrow. It's my yoga day, so I won't have the strenuous exercise which makes me hungrier. But I should have a good idea how it's working by the next weigh in!
> 
> Unfortunately, I am definitely out of Princess now. The moved date killed me. We have been planning to visit ILs in Phoenix (ok, Sun City, but I suspect we'll stay in Phoenix  ), over ds's February vacation, and it ends when Princess begins, so there's no way to make it work. We haven't been out there since before ds12 was born, so we really need to go, and I can't just beg off and go to FL...well, I could, but I would feel terrible and the ILs would be insulted, so I'm going to Arizona. We aren't as terrible as we sound -- they started going out there as snowbirds, and only made it year-round a couple of years ago. We have been seeing the ILs, they've just been local!
> 
> I made the mistake of looking at my Blackberry. My boss is clearly working today, and sending me e-mails -- which I of course can't do anything with at home. I'm feeling a little like a slacker, but trust me, I have worked hard both at home and work and deserve an afternoon off! So, I'm going to put it away, grab some citrus water and a not-too-trashy romance, and relax!
> 
> Maria



Ohhh scallops sound so delicious right now.  Sorry to hear about you having to miss the princess.  It seems like the date change really messed up plans for a lot of people. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Happy Birthday Bellaphia!
> 
> QOTD--I try to plan for my temptations. For example, I LOVE potato chips! I can't have them in the house. But if I get a deli sandwich I will have chips with them as a treat, or I'll buy one of the tiny snack bags at the grocery when I'm really wanting them. I find if I don't declare a food completely off limits it works better. I am able to manage the craving better.
> 
> I finished up the month with 101.1 miles--combo of elliptical, running, and a little walking.
> 
> I have been a little anxious the last couple of days. I am at the weight where I stalled out a couple of years ago. The last time I was at this weight was May of 2007. I stalled out and couldn't get any lower. I know I'm doing things different this time, but felt like I needed to acknowledge the anxious feelings. I am 2.2 lbs from a "normal" bmi. I know it's just a number, but it still seems so unattainable.
> 
> Have a good day.



You can do it, just keep doing what you have been and trust that it will work.  It might take a little longer than you would like but you will get there!  


I thought I was good facing my tempations until today.  I was so hungry for macaroni salad so I decided to make some. I did use light mayo.  I ended up having 3 servings between 3-7pm.  oops.  Not feeling good about it but cant change it know.  I will just count the points and move on.  I cant believe the long weekend is over already.  Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## LMDisneygirl

Okay, I'm jumping in this time.  I had asked questions about joining for the last session, but it was nearing the end and I didn't end up joining.  But now I'm in.  Since I love feeling caught up, I'm going to answer all of the questions that have been asked so far!

5/27 Thursday QOTD: I am a happy married mother of two boys (ages 8 & 10).  My DH and I LOVE DW.  We went on our honeymoon and for our 10 year anniversary, and then took the boys 2 other times.  I am a happy Tupperware Lady, and am excited to stay at the Coronado Springs for the first time for our big conference in August.  Since it will be hotter than the face of the sun, I know I will feel SO MUCH better if I lose weight before I go.  I have a lot more to lose, but am shooting to lose 20 pounds before I go to DW in August.  So that is my goal for this challenge.

5/28 Friday QOTD: I have started using "Lose It" in my Iphone.  And that is helpful (though the weekend overeating of the past few days is not).  We are planning to start walking as a family to get conditioned for our time at DW this summer, so that should help.  And of course joining this thread will be inspiring - I hope!!  

5/29 Saturday QOTD: Lots of daily events with family on the weekend.  Other than that, pretty much being at home and planning & obesessing over my Disney trip in August.  If I can get a good handle on eating & exercise during the week, I should be able to keep things in reasonable control on the weekend.

5/30 QOTD SUNDAY: (Dare I say eating a mickey mouse ice cream bar and...) squeezing in a couple more rides before it's time to get ready to watch Spectromagic and Wishes!

Looking forward to being supported and a support to others!


----------



## LMDisneygirl

For all of us who have overindulged this weekend, let's all say it together.....

TOMORROW IS A NEW DAY!  IT CAN BE A FRESH START!  It WILL be a fresh start!  And as my WW leader always used to say, "Every meal is a chance to eat differently!".  We can get back on track!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

lovedvc said:


> Please tell me why I just sat here and ate a whole chocolate bunny worth 440 calories.


Don't beat yourself up too much. Remember you wouldn't throw all the dishes out because you broke one plate. Get back on the wagon tomorrow. (I can't remember who quoted that originally, but it seemed appropriate here.)



mikamah said:


> Wow, contrats on 101 miles!!  That's awesome.  It's great to acknowledge those feelings, and to know that you are doing things differently this time, and just keep on doing what you're doing, and you will see that normal bmi.  Keep on posting, keep on the wagon, and no self sabotaging allowed here.  You can do it!!!


Thanks Kathy. Just writing it down helped. You always say the right thing.



planaholic said:


> I can't wait to join in on the summer challenge.   Unfortunately, my DIS lurking has left me lacking the required 10 posts necesssary to PM LuvBaloo...so i'm off to post & will be back shortly to join on the fun.
> 
> External motivation has always been my greatest challenge, so I look forward to joining the community.


Welcome!


cclovesdis said:


> Had an OK day today. Much, much better than yesterday. Tomorrow is a new day and I will still OP! I will! I am planning to use the Wii Fit+ tomorrow morning and then go to the gym tomorrow night.
> 
> I was pretty upset when I got home a few minutes ago, but thanks to the support of this thread, I am much better. I appreciate you so much!
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow!


Hope you have a better day tomorrow CC!

Thanks mommyof2pirates!

We decided to have a bad for you dinner tonight. In retrospect it was a lot healthier than our dinners were a couple of months ago. We had fresh steamed broccoli, a veggie burger (no bun, but I had a teaspoon of ranch dressing with it) and the bad part--boxed mac and cheese. You know, the yellow stuff. It did not taste as good as I remember, but was kind of like comfort food. We ended up throwing some out--it does not reheat well.

Tomorrow I'm off to the Y. Then Wed. back to work. Have a great evening!


----------



## tigger813

LMDisneygirl said:


> For all of us who have overindulged this weekend, let's all say it together.....
> 
> TOMORROW IS A NEW DAY!  IT CAN BE A FRESH START!  It WILL be a fresh start!  And as my WW leader always used to say, "Every meal is a chance to eat differently!".  We can get back on track!!!!





So true! Welcome to the BL Challenge!

Just finished mile 5 for the day on the elliptical!


----------



## jenanderson

Oh my...I go to the cabin for 3 days and you all post page after page here!    I felt so behind and out of touch....read through most of it quickly and will go back and check a bit carefully later.  

The cabin was WONDERFUL!  The weather was far nicer than it normally is in Minnesota for Memorial Day.  It felt almost like a summer weekend at the lake.  DH and I got our last long run done...9.5 miles on Saturday...our first 1/2 marathon is on Sunday, June 6th so we are now going to be tapering this week.  We ran 2.5 miles today.  Saturday and Sunday we did a huge amount of painting for some creative cross-training.  After our long run, we went out on our boat and jumped in the lake...the water was COLD but it felt so good.  We spent a bit of time in the boat each day - fishing, cruising around and just enjoying nature.



Connie96 said:


> I also wanted to say "Thanks" for the COW. I'm fine on the water drinking and I'm fine with veggies, but the veggies do get left out now and then. I wasn't really planning to but, thanks to the COW, I made myself a salad to go with the pizza that DH brought home last night.



  Love to hear that you are giving the COW a try!  You will read about so many of us who feel the COW has really given us so much on previous challenges.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Oh! I am so psyched for the COW -- it helped me so much when I actually did it before, so thanks again to *Dona!* And Happy Birthday!
> 
> *COW part 2* -- I have a 16 oz. cup from Universal Studios, and I love to pour citrus water into it and drink it. I discovered citrus water (I guess I'm a little slow) at the Universal hotels -- it's just cut up limes, lemons and oranges in water. I make it by the pitcherful, and it has become my go-to drink of choice. I'm encouraged to drink the pitcher when it's fairly fresh, if it sits for days it becomes pretty bitter -- so I have every reason to drink, drink, drink!
> 
> Maria



Maria - Glad to see you are excited for the COW!    Isn't it amazing how much funner it is to drink from a special cup?  I don't normally do citrus water but I am going to try it this week!  



lisah0711 said:


> *Answer to the COW, part 2:*  I got out my beautiful dark blue Grand Californian stainless steel water bottle to take with me when I go out.  But at home, I am like Maria, I love to drink citrus water.  I just put a slice of lemon in my water and it will last all day.  So refreshing!



Your water bottle sounds wonderful!    There was a stainless steel water bottle at WDW that I had wanted but didn't buy...it would have given me a great excuse to drink my water for the COW!



crzy4pooh said:


> *COW part 2* - I have a huge (55 oz) purple water bottle with a freezable center that my sweet neighbor/friend gave me a couple years ago.  I love that I can fill it up in the morning, and drink from it all day.  Makes getting the water in easy!



WOW!  That must be one big bottle!  Good for you though!    I love that it has a freezable center to keep it cool for you all day long.  Keep it up!



JOANNEL said:


> What is COW?





BernardandMissBianca said:


> A cow is a weekly challenge
> 
> The COW
> * jenanderson will post the challenge of the week on our BL thread.
> * Not every week will involve a challenge.
> * Participation in the weekly challenge is optional. You can pick and choose what part of the challenge that you want to do.
> * Each challenge will clearly state a beginning date, ending date
> * Each challenge will include tasks to perform and point values awarded for accomplishing the tasks.
> * It is helpful to print the challenge tasks to refer to throughout the week
> 
> ETA here is a link to the first COW
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36791248&postcount=253



Thanks so much for answering for me!  I was at the cabin and I do not have Internet access up there.  I need to figure out how to get on the internet up there a bit because I get so far behind here!  



JOANNEL said:


> Thanks, I guess I missed that page.
> 
> I am good at drinking water, I have an insullated water bottle that holds 16 oz.
> 
> The veggie one will be harder.



Joanne - You do not have to do the COW but it is a great excuse to try to build some new, healthy habits.  Keep up with the water and I hope you are able to figure out the veggies...that one was really hard for me during our last challenge.



flipflopmom said:


> 3 weeks from today I will be, hopefully, depending on traffic.  I hope to be waiting for rope drop at MK, or at least checking in to BLT!



Taryn - I would love to hear about BLT...we are debating trying it out next August.  We would rent points and get a MK View room.  Can't wait to hear about your experience there!



tigger813 said:


> I'm keeping up with the COW this week so far! Will have my taco salad at the BBQ so I will get in some lettuce there and hopefully will have some other veggies there as well. /QUOTE]
> 
> Another COW report!    Glad to see that everyone is paying attention to their water and veggies this week!  We will all be so healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> acename said:
> 
> 
> 
> To fight temptation, I agree with you lisah.  Sometimes it's better for give in just alittle bit to avoid binging.  I also try to drink a lot of water.  Sometimes I think I want something to eat but I'm really just thirsty, or even bored.  Drinking a big glass of water can sometimes curb my craving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do this too.  There are so many times where I "think" I am hungry but after drinking my water, I know I am not.
> 
> 
> 
> lovedvc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me why I just sat here and ate a whole chocolate bunny worth 440 calories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was there and it was temptation! It's gone now! I ate half a bag of movie theater popcorn and I don't know why either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe this is why I just finished a package of licorice!
> 
> I will come back on in a bit to answer all the QOTDs that I missed!
Click to expand...


----------



## N&B'smom

Hey everyone.    Well, I definitely ate a few things I shouldn't have BUT I didn't eat A LOT.  If that makes sense?  I just had a taste here and there.  The thing I ate the most of was fruit so I feel better about that anyway.  But I still need to get myself TOTALLY together.  It will be way easier tomorrow when the kids are in school and there aren't any barbecues.

I'll be sure to bring something healthy to work, thankfully I am not exposed to other foods.  The only food there is what I bring with me.  

Tomorrow is a new day!!


----------



## A.Mickey

QOTD:  I avoid temptation by knowing how good skinny feels.  I also chew sugar free gum alot.  I make Jason a PB&J for work almost everyday and now I have to  always remember not to lick my fingers, or the knife.  We still have all the bad things in the house, I just choose not to eat them.


----------



## tigger813

Got in 5 miles today
 Hoping to do 3 in the morning.

DH did the Wii Fit Plus while I did the elliptical! He got in about 25 minutes. He wants to work up to doing the elliptical. He actually is thinking about losing weight now. Maybe I can lose the last of my weight while he loses some too! We were at a Dis bbq yesterday and he commented about his belly in one of the photos so I think that got him thinking about doing something about it!

I'll be in and out tomorrow! Got a hot stone client at 10 and then really need to get some housework done as the living room is becoming a pit again! I need to decide on dinner for tomorrow as I'm really watching the calories this week.

Good night all! Time to watch Big Bang Theory and turn the ac on in the bedroom!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

donac said:


> Miss Bianca  Yes you can come on my camping trip to Cape May.  I will let you know when we are going.



YES!!! Now I just need to drive you your house. LOL



lisah0711 said:


> Only if you eat standing up . . .



I do that!! And I tend to sway too!! To many years of rockin' babies. 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Monday:  What is your best tip to avoid temptation?*



I don't have any good tips. I am not good about beating temptations. 
I guess I try to do something, either scrap or cross stitch. I would hate to get food on my projects so I'm pretty picky about keeping food stuffs away from my crafts. 
It doesn't always work though. So I'm looking for some ideas, keep em' coming!



jenanderson said:


> Thanks so much for answering for me!  I was at the cabin and I do not have Internet access up there.  I need to figure out how to get on the internet up there a bit because I get so far behind here!



No problem Jen, glad I could help.

You need to get one of those wireless cards, DH and I use it in the car all the time.


----------



## lovedvc

So I figured I fell off the wagon I might as well drag behind it for a bit.  First I had the chocolate bunny and then I had a large mud slide ice from Ralph's.  Oh well tomorrow is another day.  For those of you that have seen my posts in the last few weeks you know I've been going through some things and tomorrow is the neurologist appointment.  I guess I'm just dealing with my nerves right now.


----------



## pinkle

thanks mikamah 
i totally blew it tonight!  It was my DS15 first soccer game tonight and we celebrated with ice  cream (kiddie cone)....and when i was done, i thought ...'that wasn't even worth it"  Getting back on track!!!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I had an ok weekend. Didn't eat all that great all weekend, lots of burgers. But I skipped the soda, and could only eat 1/2 the burgers both days. They were just yuck. 
Today all I wanted was fish but the place we ate at didn't have any. Nothing but fried everything. DH wanted to eat there, so I had 1/2 a cheeseburger with extra lettuce and tomato and I brought my crystal light pink lemonade mix for water. 

Gotta hit the grocery store tomorrow so hopefully I'll get some good food back in the house!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Good Lord what happened to taking off from the DIS for a holiday weekend 

I'M 34 PAGES BEHIND

How the heck am I supposed to catch up tomorrow?   

I got work in the morning so I'm jumping in to say hi and that I had a very lovely weekend albeit bad girl BL wise weekend at the beach.  If i lose this week it'll be amazing. My good girl self starts tomorrow.  Basic goals for this week are to get in 4 workouts.  No dog walks till friday(could write a novel on it but won't).  Good thing the weather channel is forecasting major heat wave here this week, then i won't feel guilty about skipping them too much.    

Back tomorrow after work.  Will try and catch up on Weds. But we will see


----------



## Dahly

Hi All...Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day weekend! I know from the post it was rough for some..but tomorrow is a new day...thank goodness!!

QOTD Sunday - If I were at WDW, I would be on Space Mountain..has been my favorite since I was a little kid. 

QOTD Monday - I am not always the best at avoiding temptations, but I pull up my mental pic of how I would like to look, and generally that helps me walk past whatever is trying to pull me in.  Water helps. And I read somewhere recently about frozen grapes..tried them this weekend..sooo good..they are hard and cold and 1/2 cup takes me at least 15-20 minutes to eat. Much better than eating a bag of chips in 5 minutes and feeling bad after. 

Here's wishing everyone a Happy Tuesday! 

Dahly


----------



## N&B'smom

lovedvc said:


> So I figured I fell off the wagon I might as well drag behind it for a bit.  First I had the chocolate bunny and then I had a large mud slide ice from Ralph's.  Oh well tomorrow is another day.  For those of you that have seen my posts in the last few weeks you know I've been going through some things and tomorrow is the neurologist appointment.  I guess I'm just dealing with my nerves right now.



Come here, you.    Hope all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## maiziezoe

A.Mickey said:


> QOTD:  I avoid temptation by knowing how good skinny feels.  I also chew sugar free gum alot.  I make Jason a PB&J for work almost everyday and now I have to  always remember not to lick my fingers, or the knife.  We still have all the bad things in the house, I just choose not to eat them.




Oh my gosh, Shanan. There are times, when I am making Logan his PB&J, that I have to remind myself to not lick the knife!


----------



## LuvBaloo

LMDisneygirl!
If you know your start weight you can send it in now.  Or you can just send in a new weight on Friday 

 planaholic!  I see you got enough posts to PM 

lovedvc - good luck at your appointment tomorrow!


I made a plan to get the running in between kids soccer and coming home for dinner.  And I stuck to it!  Still not loving the running, but it feels to good to do it.  I may end up doing 2 weeks of the week 1 level, but I'll decide that when next week rolls around.

I did good today with no pop!   Now we'll see how tomorrow goes.

I'll be on tomorrow for the first results post, which doesn't have any results just opening stats


----------



## buzz5985

I'm a little late starting - I hope you have room for one more.  I am going to aim high and hope to lose 25 pounds during this challenge.

Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge.

My name is Janis I am a 50 yo, married to Joe for 25 years next week.  We have one DS 13.  I work full time nights.  DS plays soccer, baseball, lacrosse and hockey.  In addition he is a boy scout - so we are pretty busy with his activities.  

Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?

I need to track my food, so that is where I am starting.  Weighing and measuring food, writing everything down.  


Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)! 

PART ONE
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)

PART TWO
To help establish the habit of drinking your 6-8 oz of water each day, your challenge for this week is to find a cup, glass, mug, bottlewhatever.that will inspired you and make you feel happy each day! No need to send me a PM of what you found. Instead, post at any time this week about what is inspiring you to drink your water! Can't wait to hear about all the fun cups, mugs, bottles, etc!

I carry a plastic 32 oz neon green bottle with me everywhere.  I fill it with ice and off I go.  

QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?

We are leaving for WDW for our 25th this Saturday.  We had wanted to go to Hawaii, but DH was out of work a couple of months last year and were leary of spending any extra money until the economy recovers.  We join a community pool for the summer and we bring our own cooler - so I am able to pack healthy snacks, etc.  I will still be working every day.  

QOTD SUNDAY: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?

A week from today I will be.  LOL  I will be at the MK watching the Electric Light Parade.  We are DVC members and are staying at Saratoga Springs for the first time - so we are looking forward to being close to DTD.  

QOTD Monday: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?

I really don't have any tips, since this is my biggest failure.


----------



## donac

lovedvc good luck with your appointment today. 

Happy Birthday Susie

JUst stopping by this morning to day hello.

Mowed at my fil yesterday morning.  It was hot and humid.  Came home and dh started mowing our lawn but he quit when the lawn mower was giving him problem and he also wasn't feeling well.  I think between the heat and the pollen really got to him.  He has been having problems all season with allergies.  I am concerned but he was feeling better after his shower and in the cool house. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> I was pretty upset when I got home a few minutes ago, but thanks to the support of this thread, I am much better. I appreciate you so much!


Glad you are feeling better.  The support here can really make the difference!



LMDisneygirl said:


> My DH and I LOVE DW.  We went on our honeymoon and for our 10 year anniversary, and then took the boys 2 other times.


Welcome!  We went to WL for our honeymoon in 1996, too!  Planned a 10 year trip, but I was SURPRISE! 8 months preggo and on bed rest then!



Rose&Mike said:


> . It did not taste as good as I remember, but was kind of like comfort food. We ended up throwing some out--it does not reheat well.


It's amazing to find that after a while, certain things just aren't worth the calories anymore!  Unfortunately, too many are!



jenanderson said:


> Oh my...I go to the cabin for 3 days and you all post page after page here!    Taryn - I would love to hear about BLT...we are debating trying it out next August.  We would rent points and get a MK View room.  Can't wait to hear about your experience there!



I can't wait to experience it! Don't worry, I'll have a full report!  I know you and DH are going to rock the half this weekend.  I am in such awe!   This thread is hopping.  I'm having to check 3 times a day to try to keep up!




tigger813 said:


> I need to decide on dinner for tomorrow as I'm really watching the calories this week.


Don't take this the wrong way, but I love it when you have a bad weekend, too!  Your motivation during the week really helps me!



lovedvc said:


> So I figured I fell off the wagon I might as well drag behind it for a bit.   For those of you that have seen my posts in the last few weeks you know I've been going through some things and tomorrow is the neurologist appointment.  I guess I'm just dealing with my nerves right now.



Vicki - that appt is definitely enough to stress you!  Good luck today!  Then, you can get back on the wagon!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Good Lord what happened to taking off from the DIS for a holiday weekend   I'M 34 PAGES BEHIND


Unreal, isn't it!  Glad you are back!



LuvBaloo said:


> : made a plan to get the running in between kids soccer and coming home for dinner.  And I stuck to it!  Still not loving the running, but it feels to good to do it.  I may end up doing 2 weeks of the week 1 level, but I'll decide that when next week rolls around.


I hated it in the beginning, too.  I just kept pushing through.  You can do it, if I can.  TRUST ME!  Now, my body misses it if I miss a run.  Truly!  Hang in there!



donac said:


> He has been having problems all season with allergies.  I am concerned but he was feeling better after his shower and in the cool house.



It's been really hot this weekend, here, too!  I think it will take our bodies a bit to adjust to the heat after the snowy winter.  Allergies have been kicking my family's hind ends, too, this year.  A friend told me to find some local honey, and have everyone eat a teaspoon a day, every day. It will build up the tolerance for the local pollen, and then next year, we won't suffer so badly!  

Happy Birthday Susie!

I feel better this am.  I spent a lot of time last night researching my BMR, caloric deficits, etc.  I picked a 1200 cal. diet in January, just b/c it was the lowest allowed.    Now I know a little more about the math behind the numbers, and it makes every little calorie more significant to me.   It takes a 3,500 calorie deficit to loose 1 pound of fat.  That is a huge number to me, and also gives more incentive to work out harder for max calorie burn!  I determined that my maintenance needs are 2000 calories, so a 1200 calorie diet gives me a 800 calorie deficit. If I burn 400 calories in a workout, that takes a daily total to 1200, so I should lose a pound every 3 days with that plan, or 2 pounds a week.  Lots of numbers, but it puts every single bite and minute of intensity in a workout in perspective!


We started getting lettuce and salad greens big enough to eat from the garden, so I am going to try to eat a big bowl of these before/with dinner to curb the amount I eat during dinner.  

Have a great day!  DD has field trip today, and has to leave in 10 minutes so I am off to get her up.  Thankfully, a ponytail and granola bar don't take too long!


----------



## tigger813

Flipflopmom- Thanks, LOL!!!!!  Afraid the catching up won't be happening today for me.

I feel like crap! It started when I was drinking my water last night after my 2 miles. I thought I was going to be sick and belched for about an hour hoping I would so I would feel better. I also had a horrible headache. Woke up during the night with the headache still there. Rain and thunder woke me up. Fell back to sleep and then when I woke up I had/have a horrible headache and stomach ache. 

Trying to get the kids moving this morning isn't easy since all I want to do is go back to bed. Gonna run by work early to call my client and reschedule him for tomorrow or Thursday. Gonna just lie on the couch or bed and do nothing. I have no desire to eat anything so food shouldn't be a problem today. I defrosted some chicken for dinner so I'll just have to figure out what to do with it later.

Hope everyone has a nice day! I hope to maybe do some Wii Fit later if I'm feeling any better.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I can't believe I am up, showered, and have time to post! I even got in a few minutes on the Wii Fit+. It certainly was "a few" minutes, but something is better than nothing. I have to admit, though, that those 5 minutes were exhausting. I really have to get back into the swing of exercising. The good news is that I am down a tad from Friday. I was expecting at least a little gain after a bad binge and an okay day yesterday. Off to eat breakfast now and to start my day right!

I'll be checking from work, but usually don't post until I get home.

 Susie!

Have a great, OP day everyone!


----------



## jenanderson

Happy Birthday to donac, brinalyn530, bellaphia and escape!  I was gone over the weekend so I missed many of you on your actual day but I hope everyone enjoyed their birthday!!!!




BernardandMissBianca said:


> No problem Jen, glad I could help.
> 
> You need to get one of those wireless cards, DH and I use it in the car all the time.



I would LOVE to get a wireless card...but until I get a new job, I will have to wait.  Last summer there was someone who had wireless at their cabin that I could sometimes pick up.  This year I no longer see that network so I am thinking I might be out of luck.  I guess I might have to drive to town to McDonalds when we are there for long weekends.



lovedvc said:


> So I figured I fell off the wagon I might as well drag behind it for a bit.  First I had the chocolate bunny and then I had a large mud slide ice from Ralph's.  Oh well tomorrow is another day.  For those of you that have seen my posts in the last few weeks you know I've been going through some things and tomorrow is the neurologist appointment.  I guess I'm just dealing with my nerves right now.



 Good luck at your doctor appointment today.  We will be thinking of you. 



LuvBaloo said:


> :I made a plan to get the running in between kids soccer and coming home for dinner.  And I stuck to it!  Still not loving the running, but it feels to good to do it.  I may end up doing 2 weeks of the week 1 level, but I'll decide that when next week rolls around.



WAY TO GO with the running!    I hate to say that I still do not love running after 6 months of it...but I love when I am done as I feel like I have really accomplished something.



buzz5985 said:


> Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)!
> 
> PART ONE
> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
> Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
> 
> PART TWO
> To help establish the habit of drinking your 6-8 oz of water each day, your challenge for this week is to find a cup, glass, mug, bottlewhatever.that will inspired you and make you feel happy each day! No need to send me a PM of what you found. Instead, post at any time this week about what is inspiring you to drink your water! Can't wait to hear about all the fun cups, mugs, bottles, etc!
> 
> I carry a plastic 32 oz neon green bottle with me everywhere.  I fill it with ice and off I go.



Neon green....how fun!  Good for you at bringing it with you everywhere.  



tigger813 said:


> I feel like crap! It started when I was drinking my water last night after my 2 miles. I thought I was going to be sick and belched for about an hour hoping I would so I would feel better. I also had a horrible headache. Woke up during the night with the headache still there. Rain and thunder woke me up. Fell back to sleep and then when I woke up I had/have a horrible headache and stomach ache.



Hope you feel better!



cclovesdis said:


> I can't believe I am up, showered, and have time to post! I even got in a few minutes on the Wii Fit+. It certainly was "a few" minutes, but something is better than nothing. I have to admit, though, that those 5 minutes were exhausting.



You are totally right...something is better than nothing and I am going to use that to help motivate me today.  I will do some cross training today even if it is just 5 minutes.

Now...time to get caught up with the QOTD...

*Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?*

To help me reach my goal, I will do the following:
1.  Continue to go to WW
2.  Use all the support I can get from this thread
3.  Run 3-4 days a week
4.  Find some cross training activities that I enjoy and do them 2-3 days a week
5.  Get back into the habit of logging my food.

*Saturday QOTD: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*

My summer is totally hindering my plans.  The first problem is that I am going to be looking for a new teaching job all summer and that is stressful to me.  Stress = eating in my book.  I know I have to work at this but it is so true.  The second problem is that we go to our cabin all the time.  Cabin = eating.  Again, another bad habit.  When we went this weekend it was better but I still did a bunch of unnecessary eating.  

*SUNDAY: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?*

Since I am answering this in the morning, I would be getting up early and heading to whatever park had EMH.  I love getting to the parks early and getting as many rides in as possible.  

Alright, my time is up and I have to get moving.  Have a great Tuesday everyone!

Jen


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> Well, running with a sunburn that hurts just to wear clothes is NO FUN! But I made myself do it.  I just don't know what has happened to my motivation? I just can't stop eating. The pounds aren't leaving, I wonder if that's it???  Getting up to go to work with DH in the bed is no fun, either.  Thanks to all the snow, we are having school today as a make up day.  Kids will be nuts b/c their parents are at home!  Friday is the last day, so I guess I can hang.



, Taryn, hope that you get your mojo back soon.  Can you swim or do something else that won't hurt your sunburn?  That might help with the next stage anyway -- peeling skin!  I grew up in California in the 60's where tanning was an art form.  



Greenfield1984 said:


> QOTD Monday: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?
> 
> At home, I make sure we only keep healthy foods in the house, and LOTS of it.  I come home every week with tons of fruits and veggies so that I always have some on hand.  My DH chastises me for buying so much because he thinks it'll go bad but I usually get through most of it.
> 
> As for work, again, I make sure I bring a ton of healthy foods so that I'm not tempted to go down and get a chocolate bar mid afternoon.  I also usually drink a pumpkin spice chai tea that I bought at twinnings in WDW. That fills me up and tastes sweet for little calories.
> 
> It's when I'm out and about that I get into trouble.  I know for most people they just have a small bite of whatever they want, but I'm not at a point that I can allow myself to do that yet.  I'm never able to stop at just one bite.  So I just keep drinking my water and try to stay as far away from the dessert table as possible.  Hopefully I'll eventually be able to master the whole "in moderation" thing



Could you eat just half of something and save it for later?  Or just get rid of it as soon as every bite is not tasting absolutely delicious?  It is hard to toss out food because you feel like you are wasting it, but in reality if you kept eating everything that you wanted, it would cost you more in health care and wear and tear on your body and your soul.   



NCRedding said:


> Fighting temptation:  When I find something that actually works for me, I'll let you know.  I like the idea of eating a little of what I am craving, but sometimes that just seems to open the door to a binge for me.  But if I avoid the food, I almost always cave in later to something worse, or less tasty.  Like, I avoid eating a special cheesecake, only to find myself cramming cheap candy.
> 
> Clearly, this is something I need to figure out.  Thanks for the QOTD.  It made me realize that this is an area for me to work on.



It is a hard one to figure out what works for you.  It will take some trial and error.  It's taken time but now I ask myself "are you really hungry or is somethng else going on?"  More than half the time it is something else, habit, stress, boredom, anger . . . the list goes on and on.  If it is something else, I ask myself how eating will make it better -- eventually I can talk myself out of eating.

*pjlla,* glad the hamstring is feeling better.  Take it easy!  

*JOANNEL,* congratulations on finishing your 4.4 miles -- what was that a 7K?  A "this is how far this loop is run?"    And a big thank you to your family who I know has a son serving his country.


----------



## mikamah

Happy Birthday Susie!!!   Hope it's a magical day!
The long weekend is over, and we all can start fresh today, back on a healthy track!!  

Tracey- I hope you are feeling better soon.  

Shannon- I remember the first weeks of c25k, and the plus to the longer running intervals in each consecutive week was it's still the same 20 minutes, so you have fewer intervals.  I think week one was 8, and week 2 goes down to 6.  Just something that helped me get through it.  Nice job on no pop.  Good luck!!

Lovedvc- Good luck today.

Welcome to all our newcomers! 

We've got a big, friendly, supportive group here, and we're all here to help each other get healthier this summer.  We can and will do it!!

Have a nice day.


----------



## lisah0711

JOANNEL said:


> I have no will power so I just have to stay away from it.



Avoidance is a great strategy!  



maiziezoe said:


> My husband says I am the queen of willpower. I don't really get tempted by anything anymore. I don't bring tempting things in the house and when we go out, I stay away from the bad stuff.



Will you share your powers?  



lisalisalisa said:


> *QOTD Monday: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?*
> 
> My worst habit is picking everytime I go in the kitchen.  I have
> decided that everytime I go in now I shall drink a glass of water.



This is a great strategy because I've read that alot of times when you think you are hungry, you really need water.  



N&B'smom said:


> QOTD - Sunday If I were at Disney right now I would probably be at the Blizzard Beach or back at the VWL pool.  We never go to the parks during the hottest part of the day.
> 
> QOTD - Monday  Once I set my mind to it and it gets to be habit, I won't give into anything.   But getting there can be a SLOW process.   So, I will allow myself a TASTE of something that I am really craving but that is it.  Like today for example, we're having some yummy barbecue chicken done on the grill and some with a honey/vinegar type of sauce.  I will eat that but not be eating chips (can't have just one) or anything like that.  There will be fruit which I will have a bit of and for dessert we are celebrating my DS11's birthday.  We have a cake and chocolate peanut butter brownies.  I will have a BITE of each and that's it.  I have to plan ahead or I'll go crazy.
> 
> I am only down a pound since starting Friday and REALLY want to be able to report a few lbs being gone by this coming Friday so I plan to STICK TO THE CODE!!!!



A pound in 48 hours sounds like great progress to me, especially on a holiday week-end!    Remember people who take it off slowly, one to two pounds per week, are more like to keep it off than those who take it off fast.  If there was an instant solution that worked, we wouldn't be here!  



Connie96 said:


> One way I have avoided temptation in the past is to make my weigh-in day kind of a "free" day. I can go off plan for 1 meal that day. And, if I started craving something during the week or if one of those  gooey cheesy pizza commercials got my attention, I can just say "well, I'll have that on Monday". This plan always worked best when weigh-in day was on Monday. It's just easier to not go completely off the rails on Monday since I'm in a normal work-week routine. If I did this on Friday, I would sometimes go nuts for the whole weekend. The "threat" of a Monday weigh-in offers a little more incentive to control the weekend grazing. Even though I am weighing-in here on Fridays, my "official" weigh-in for myself is still on Monday.
> 
> As far as parties and get togethers, what works best for me is to keep a bottle of water in my hand and a piece of gum in my mouth.



You could keep your Monday weigh-in and use those numbers for the following Friday.  Lots of our participants keep their regular weigh in days, ie, from weight watchers and report to Shannon a few days early.  Send LuvBaloo a PM if you want more info!  



sahbushka said:


> QOTD:  If there is something tempting me I try to work out...I don't know why but after I am done I usually don't crave the item anymore.  Also, gum seems to help me a lot, just keeping my mouth occupied seems to help!



Gum really does seem to help!



mikamah said:


> I made it through 2 parties this weekend, and am happy to say I chose a few snacks, and kept track, and we're going to one more this afternoon, and I'm bringing fruit salad, and will have one burger, and always have a big glass of water.



Great job on a busy and healthy week-end!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I got up today and ran 4M. I had a bowl of Special K for breakfast, and I had more of the scallops and grape tomatoes for lunch. We have ribs and corn on the cob for dinner, with a guacamole appetizer. I'm also going to enjoy another piece of the carrot cake for dessert. I may need an afternoon snack, so we have plenty of other fruit and veggies. Tomorrow I'm starting on my new eating plan. I measured out raw cashews for part of my afternoon snack (along with an orange). 2 Tbsp is not a large amount, but I suspect the orange will make me quite full. I'm really excited to see if spreading my calories out makes me even less hungry. Right now I eat regularly (or try to), but I don't have any logic like protein with every snack, or a certain number of calories. I've adopted snacks from the BL, and I'm hoping that will do the trick to finally finding a good balance for me. It may be hard to tell from tomorrow. It's my yoga day, so I won't have the strenuous exercise which makes me hungrier. But I should have a good idea how it's working by the next weigh in!



Well, maybe you need some BL protein powder drinks to add to your arsenal?    (Sorry couldn't resist sounding like a BL product placement!  )  Seriously, it might be something to think about.   



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Unfortunately, I am definitely out of Princess now*. The moved date killed me. We have been planning to visit ILs in Phoenix (ok, Sun City, but I suspect we'll stay in Phoenix  ), over ds's February vacation, and it ends when Princess begins, so there's no way to make it work. We haven't been out there since before ds12 was born, so we really need to go, and I can't just beg off and go to FL...well, I could, but I would feel terrible and the ILs would be insulted, so I'm going to Arizona. We aren't as terrible as we sound -- they started going out there as snowbirds, and only made it year-round a couple of years ago. We have been seeing the ILs, they've just been local!



   We will miss you!   



LuvBaloo said:


> For me, temptations usually aren't too bad.  Usually I just try to avoid being around temptations.  At work, the cravings can be the worst.  I used to go grab A&W for lunch quite often as an escape.  Or grab chips or chocolate from the vending machine for a snack.  I've learned that drinking water helps, and chewing gum, and having raw veggies available.  The crunch of the veggies and the time it takes to eat them can fill the need to snack.  Also tomatoe basil rice cakes can help fight off an urge for snacking. When I've really been craving something for a while, I will try to plan to have a reasonable amount of it.  Otherwise I go crazy and will end up eating an entire bag of salt & vinegar chips.



Is there someplace else you can escape at work?  Like taking a walk and keeping your cell phone?  I don't know why is it so hard to escape unless you have a purpose?  It's okay to escape to get fast food but it's not okay to escape to take a break?    When really we would feel better and probably work better if we just took the break!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I finished up the month with 101.1 miles--combo of elliptical, running, and a little walking.
> 
> I have been a little anxious the last couple of days. I am at the weight where I stalled out a couple of years ago. The last time I was at this weight was May of 2007. I stalled out and couldn't get any lower. I know I'm doing things different this time, but felt like I needed to acknowledge the anxious feelings. I am 2.2 lbs from a "normal" bmi. I know it's just a number, but it still seems so unattainable.



Wow!  Great job on your miles from last month!  

I know it is hard not to get anxious but you don't have to repeat what happened to you before.  Think of all the things you have improved now, a support system, cross training, a normal bmi so close you can taste it!    A little anxiety that gives you that final push might not be a bad thing.  Big anxiety that paralyzes you and sabotages your efforts -- not so good.    You can do it, Rose!  I know you can!  



pinkle said:


> I've been on sparkpeople and am now tracking my food, water, weight loss, etc.  I should only be eating 1200-1400 calories a day.  I must admit I'm going to bed hungry.....suggestions



Are you eating your own stuff and tracking or are you eating what sparkepeople suggests that you eat?  sparkpeople really emphasizes the fruits and vegetables and you can actually eat more when you follow their suggestions.  



lovedvc said:


> If you can give me an idea of what your daily food is than maybe I can give you some ideas on where you can change some things around so you are not hungry at bed time.  It may just be as simple as adding some more protein and vegetables at dinner.  I'm sure if you give us your food lists you will have more than enough suggestions from all of us to work with.



This is a very nice offer!  



flipflopmom said:


> What a QOTD.  I have STUNK at avoiding temptations this weekend.  I do great at work, or at home if DH isn't here.  When he's home, we have bigger dinners, or go out, etc.  I also stink at avoiding foods at my mom's house.  I had been doing great, visualizing the scale and the size I want to be.  I don't have junk for snacking in the house, so snacks aren't the problem, it's overdoing the meals.  For the last 2 weeks, I haven't had the focus.  I ate everything in sight at her house again yesterday.  Had a splurge meal of Mexican Friday.  Steak DH cooked Saturday.
> 
> From this moment until I am in WDW, I am determined to take stock of portions and calories within each portion.  I need to lose what I've gained in the last couple days, plus more!



 Taryn.  It's hard when you've gone off track and have a big event coming up.  Have you asked your Mom to put away the tempting stuff when you are around?  I bet she would be happy to help you since she can see how far you've come!  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Drink a large glass of water when I see something I want! I also think about the clothes that I swore I would never wear again! I'm so worried that after totally giving into temptation (esepcially this weekend) that I will lose my 45 and my 40 pound clippies! That's how bad I've been!



 Tracey.  As someone who has lost their clippie on more than one occasion, I can so totally relate.  I can also tell you that if you do lose it, that you will get it back and it is less likely to run off again!


----------



## lisah0711

lovedvc said:


> Please tell me why I just sat here and ate a whole chocolate bunny worth 440 calories.





tigger813 said:


> It was there and it was temptation! It's gone now! I ate half a bag of movie theater popcorn and I don't know why either!





flipflopmom said:


> I agree w/ Tracey, it was there, and now it's gone.  You won't have to worry about it again!!!!  That sounds like something I would have done the last couple of weeks!





sahbushka said:


> I think most of us have been there recently...I ate a whole box of chocolate covered donuts!  Not to mention the hersheys kisses and keebler cookies to go with it!  Luckily they are gone now and my house is once again "clean"!  Good luck getting back on that wagon...you can do it!



 to all of you.  Glad that you got that out of your system and we're pulling you back in the wagon right now!  



mikamah said:


> We're home from our last weekend party, and I did pretty well.  I had 3 mikes hard lemonades, a hamburger, garden salad and fruit salad, a freezer pop, and I almost made it til the dessert came out, including a chocolate fountain, and I had a marshmallow and a strawberry dipped in chocolate and one mini cupcake.  Not too bad when I consider how I would have done in the past.  And I wrote it all down, which is key for me.  Though I just looked up the mikes and each one was 5 points!  I thought it would be less.  Oh well, good to know.  Found this handy link if anyone is interested.http://recipecircus.com/recipes/awsum34/TIDBITS---You-Need-To-Know/Beer.html



Well, it's better to know but it sure takes some of the fun out of it!  



planaholic said:


> I can't wait to join in on the summer challenge.   Unfortunately, my DIS lurking has left me lacking the required 10 posts necesssary to PM LuvBaloo...so i'm off to post & will be back shortly to join on the fun.
> 
> External motivation has always been my greatest challenge, so I look forward to joining the community.



 planaholic!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



cclovesdis said:


> Had an OK day today. Much, much better than yesterday. Tomorrow is a new day and I will still OP! I will! I am planning to use the Wii Fit+ tomorrow morning and then go to the gym tomorrow night.
> 
> I was pretty upset when I got home a few minutes ago, but thanks to the support of this thread, I am much better. I appreciate you so much!



 and we appreciate you!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I thought I was good facing my tempations until today.  I was so hungry for macaroni salad so I decided to make some. I did use light mayo.  I ended up having 3 servings between 3-7pm.  oops.  Not feeling good about it but cant change it know.  I will just count the points and move on.  I cant believe the long weekend is over already.  Back to work tomorrow.



Macaroni salad does sound tasty!  



LMDisneygirl said:


> For all of us who have overindulged this weekend, let's all say it together.....
> 
> TOMORROW IS A NEW DAY!  IT CAN BE A FRESH START!  It WILL be a fresh start!  And as my WW leader always used to say, "Every meal is a chance to eat differently!".  We can get back on track!!!!



 LMDisneygirl!  I can see that you are getting into the spirit of things right away!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Don't beat yourself up too much. Remember you wouldn't throw all the dishes out because you broke one plate. Get back on the wagon tomorrow. (I can't remember who quoted that originally, but it seemed appropriate here.)



That was LuvBaloo who found that quote for us on WW I believe.  

*jenanderson,* did you see all the folks who are doing the COW?  



N&B'smom said:


> Hey everyone.    Well, I definitely ate a few things I shouldn't have BUT I didn't eat A LOT.  If that makes sense?  I just had a taste here and there.  The thing I ate the most of was fruit so I feel better about that anyway.  But I still need to get myself TOTALLY together.  *It will be way easier tomorrow when the kids are in school and there aren't any barbecues.*







A.Mickey said:


> QOTD:  I avoid temptation by knowing how good skinny feels.  I also chew sugar free gum alot.  I make Jason a PB&J for work almost everyday and now I have to  always remember not to lick my fingers, or the knife.  We still have all the bad things in the house, I just choose not to eat them.



Maybe as time goes on you can wean your family off the bad stuff, too!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

, escape!  (Susie)  Hope that you day is a great one!  

Anyone else have a birthday coming up soon?  

*lovedvc,* good luck on your appointment today.  

*Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*

I have measurements that I do sporadically.  Mostly I use the "how I am feeling test."  If I feel strong and feel like I am making progress, then I know that I am regardless of what the scale says.  I probably should add some more measurements so I will be watching to see what you all say!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Greenfield1984

Good morning everyone! I hope we all have a great day and are able to stick to our plans.  I'm going to have a hard time because I had to run out of the house to catch the bus this morning (DD did NOT want to wake up) so I didn't have time to pack my breakfast and lunch (which is why I need to ALWAYS PACK IT THE NIGHT BEFORE!!!) Did grab some fruit and yogurt to have as snacks, so I'll just make the best choices possible today (veer AWAY from the poutine and towards the soup and salad in the cafeteria!). 

QOTD Tuesday:

I don't take any measurements, but I go by how my clothes are fitting (they're all really tight now!) and also my energy levels.  As soon as I start doing regular exercise my energy levels go through the roof. When I'm not working out and eating well, I'm a sloth.  So I love noticing the change in my energy (which is alread slowly creeping up). 
Also, I work on the 16th floor and many times a day I have to go up to the 21st.  I now always take the stairs and like seeing that I'm not as winded each time I do it. (I know, it's only 5 flights, but it's a start.  Eventually I want to do the whole 16 to get up to my office every day, but not yet).

Have a lovely day and thank you all for posting.  I love how active this board is and I love hearing everyone else's answers and useful tips.


----------



## wtpclc

WOw, this is a busy place.  I need to start taking notes.

luvDVC - Good luck today!

COW - I have a very large Pooh Bear mug for my water.    Got it on a trip with good friedns, so it's cute and has great memories attached!

QOTD - My waist bands on my pants really tell me the story.  i do need to measure myself again too.

Did ok over the weekend.  Hoping to see some good results by Friday.


----------



## Rose&Mike

lovedvc said:


> So I figured I fell off the wagon I might as well drag behind it for a bit.  First I had the chocolate bunny and then I had a large mud slide ice from Ralph's.  Oh well tomorrow is another day.  For those of you that have seen my posts in the last few weeks you know I've been going through some things and tomorrow is the neurologist appointment.  I guess I'm just dealing with my nerves right now.


Good luck with the appointment! My stress level was through the roof when the heart stuff was going on. Hang in there.



LuvBaloo said:


> I made a plan to get the running in between kids soccer and coming home for dinner.  And I stuck to it!  Still not loving the running, but it feels to good to do it.  I may end up doing 2 weeks of the week 1 level, but I'll decide that when next week rolls around.
> 
> I did good today with no pop!   Now we'll see how tomorrow goes.
> 
> I'll be on tomorrow for the first results post, which doesn't have any results just opening stats


Yeah for running! I do not enjoy running, but I'm only doing it two days a week with DH and he has been amazingly supportive. It's an awesome feeling to finish a run!
Are you giving up pop completely? It's hard, but so worth it in the end. I've even noticed my teeth are whiter!


Feel better Tracey!

Thanks Lisa! I'm feeling more positive today. I am so afraid of sabotaging myself, but I figure if I'm aware that I'm anxious, then that's a good thing!

Happy Birthday Susie!

QOTD--I check my waist measurement every couple weeks, it's been my slowest area to budge, and it's finally going down. 


Hope everyone is having a good day! I did 6 miles on the elliptical today. I am determined to get my house a little more organized today. I feel like it's been a state of minor disarray since DS went to college in August, which is also about the same time I went back to work! My laptop is making funny noises, and I hope that's not a sign of things to come. We had an offer accepted on a BWV resale contract so we're waiting on ROFR. A new laptop is NOT in the buget right now. I'll check in later.


----------



## N&B'smom

So...........I'm at work and had a great, healthy breakfast and already had 32oz of water and am currently drinking a 20oz decaf coffee with a tiny bit of Splenda.  Water is so key for me!!  

QOTD TUESDAY - I go by how my clothes are fitting but truthfully I do get hung up on the number on the scale.     Hopefully this time around I will not be so obsessed with it!!


----------



## keenercam

Every time I go to post what I've written, I've fallen behind again.  

So, here is what I remember:

Linda  I am so sorry for your familys losses.  

Joanne  Im really avoiding the pain meds so that I can work from home, but it is hard to concentrate through the pain, so Im not sure which is worse. Congrats on the 4.4 miles!!!  Woohoo!

Thanks for the good wishes, pinkle!  I had surgery 8 days ago for a bone and tissue graft in my knee and the combination of having the knee joint disassembled to do the surgery plus having a segment of bone taken out of my femur and replaced with a cadaver graft, and the incision itself has all been very painful and overwhelming. Right now it feels like my running days are far behind me and Ill be grateful to be able to walk or even sit pain-free someday soon.

Thank you for the good WISHes, Kathy!

R&M  How absolutely awesome that you are so close to a normal BMI.  You should be so proud of yourself.  The near-term goal is within view.  Keep up the awesome work! What an inspiration you are!

Lovedvc  good luck at the neurologist. I hope you get happy news and a plan for resolution.  

Tracey  I hope you feel better today.  Sorry you got sick after your run.

Happy birthday, Dona, brinalyn530, bellaphia and Susie!

QOTD Monday: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?
Mine is to not to go into a temptation-rich situation hungry.  As long as I have eaten and have a bottle of water or flavored water with me, I can usually withstand temptation.  I also try to clue DH in ahead of time on what my challenges will be and I ask him to remind me of what my plan was for what Id eat or how Id handle a situation.  I also ask him not to invite me to share something with him that I know is really bad like horrible appetizers at a restaurant.  When I am stressed at work, it is so easy to eat. To avoid eating bad stuff, I keep delicious snacks in my desk drawer  usually 100 calorie salty snack packs.

I really, really wanted to score all the points for the COW this week. I usually drink so much water.  I LOVE water.   I seriously NEED it, almost compulsively.  Unfortunately, getting back and forth to the bathroom on crutches has made me seriously diminish the amount of water I am drinking, compared to what I usually drink.  Right now, I am CRAVING lemon slices for my water. But, alas, I am drinking from a 16 oz water bottle and have neither the means to get a slice of lemon, nor somewhere to put it. LOL!  I am living vicariously through all of you.  

Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?
I am often motivated by how my clothes fit.  Also, if I wake up in the morning having no regrets about what I ate the day before, it is a HUGE victory for me.


----------



## MushyMushy

I'm late checking in, but I went ahead and sent Luvbaloo my starting weight this morning. OMG! It was 10 pounds higher than I expected it to be. BUT, I believe I'm carrying a good bit of water weight because we just came off a 4-day trip where we did nothing but eat everything in sight and drink a lot of alcohol.  

We had no internet or 3G service where we were. Who knew Ohio would be so desolate? 


Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge.

My name is Marcia and I'm 43 years old. I've been married for 16 years (this month) to a wonderful guy, and I'm a mother to two teenagers. My oldest is 19 and youngest is 14. I'm currently an out of work teacher and am hoping to get a job teaching high school English. My goal is to just get back on the wagon with dieting. I have a very long way to go in general -- about 80 pounds at LEAST. I don't care so much about the weight as much as I'd like to get out of plus sizes and be able to shop in any store.   

Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?

The main thing I need to do is track my calories with SparkPeople. I've found over the years that it's the only way to succeed with a diet.  


Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)! 

PART ONE
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)

PART TWO
To help establish the habit of drinking your 6-8 oz of water each day, your challenge for this week is to find a cup, glass, mug, bottlewhatever.that will inspired you and make you feel happy each day! No need to send me a PM of what you found. Instead, post at any time this week about what is inspiring you to drink your water! Can't wait to hear about all the fun cups, mugs, bottles, etc!

The water part of it will be easy for me. I usually only drink water throughout the week. The veggies, on the other hand....   But I'm definitely going to give it a good try!

QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?

Summer is always very difficult for me because we as a family LOVE to eat out and go to cookouts. My husband and I both have class reunions this summer, plus a big family reunion. We also go to a local amusement park every summer. I think I'll be okay through these if I can just stay on track the rest of the time.  

QOTD SUNDAY: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?

Lounging by the pool at AKL (seen in my sig pic).

QOTD Monday: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?

Just to realize that nothing is truly off limits as long as you eat what you want in moderation. Be aware of serving sizes and don't deprive yourself of what you really want.


----------



## maiziezoe

*Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*

I have my hubby take my measurements every other week. It's nice to see the inches going down.

I think the most important "measurement" for me is that I am off of all of my stomach meds and my blood pressure meds. My blood pressure was still a little high the other day but it was much better than it had been in the past.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks to all my wonderful friends on here for the get well wishes!

I'm lying in bed listening to an old Dis Podcast (the intro show from last month). I did doze for a few minutes. I'm having some regular coke (only drink it when I'm sick) and 2 Ritz crackers. Headache is still there, not up to really eating. One of DD2s friend's mom's is going to bring her home for me this afternoon so I don't have to leave the house again today.

We're going to do our ADRs tonight. I did one this morning. For some reason you can do them online earlier than calling in right now. Don't know if it's a fluke or what. But booked a CP breakfast. I checked the others that we want and they seem to be available. DH and I need to look over things tonight and also decide on DP CS or TS. I also need to have my parents decide on where they want their meal from on the trip. I'm thinking Artists Point will be the best for them after the gathering I went to this weekend with some Disney folks.

I'm hoping to do some Wii Fit tonight. I think I'll hold off on the elliptical today. Don't want to overdo it! Not sure if I'll get my veggies in today. It depends if I have any desire to eat. I will try and drink my water and also have some tea. I was drinking water last night when I started feeling lousy so water isn't sounding appetizing to me today.

Time to fix a cup of tea and see if that helps at all!

Thanks again for all your well wishes!


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> I am 2.2 lbs from a "normal" bmi. I know it's just a number, but it still seems so unattainable.



I'm right there with ya! As of Monday morning, I am 2.1 lbs from "normal". I wish you lots of good luck and success this week and next! We can do this! 



lisah0711 said:


> *Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*



I don't really have any other "measurements" that I watch but I do, of course, notice when my clothes begin to fit differently. And, I'm just as excited to see my running distance increasing as I am to see my weight decreasing! 

_*For all you runners...*_ 
When do you run? I work a full time office job M-F 8-5 and I have a 3yo DD. My running options (during the week) are 4:45am or 6:30pm. 

4:45am is DARK and deserted. I live in a well-populated sub-division and I would definitely call it a safe neighborhood as I don't know of any violent crimes that have occurred in the area since I have lived there - about 7 years. Although, there was a very unbalanced AWOL soldier hiding out in a newly built house while it was still on the market a couple years ago. I do carry pepper spray when I run, regardless of the time of day.

6:30pm has been working for me since I started running again back in February, but now, it is HOT!!!  The high today is 97 degrees and it's only going to get hotter for the next three months. When I ran last Thursday evening, I had to slow WAY down because I felt like I was gonna puke the whole time.  I'm gonna be running this evening, but I'm just dreading it.

How do y'all balance the relative safety of running in the daylight versus the relative comfort (and heat stroke avoidance) of running in the dark?


----------



## NCRedding

Other ways of measuring:  I do look at how my clothes fit.  I measure once a month as a go-by.  The other thing is how well do I feel.  I jsut feel better when I control my weight and food intake.  I went for a short walk yesterday and had to walk up a steep hill.  I could not believe how out of shape I felt and how much I was huffing and puffing.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Don't forget to post your healthy recipes. I'll update the first post as new recipes come in. We started this towards the end of the last challenge.

Here's the link to where you can post recipes!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2447512


----------



## lisalisalisa

Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?

It always seems to go from my face first.  I can always tell when I have put on weight or lost it by looking in the mirror.


 Happy Birthday to all those celebrating.


----------



## MushyMushy

*Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*

I can tell I'm making some decent progress when my skin feels looser (and obviously my clothes do too). Also, when I'm taking care of myself and eating properly, I don't get acid reflux and just all around feel better.


----------



## JOANNEL

Cam,

Wow that is some pretty serious stuff. Take care of yourself and here's to quick healing


----------



## JOANNEL

MushyMushy said:


> *Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*



The way my clothes fit and how my knees feel!!


----------



## MushyMushy

I'm sorry to ask this here, but how can I get my clip next to my sig pic? It's getting cut off at the bottom.


----------



## lisah0711

NCRedding said:


> Other ways of measuring:  I do look at how my clothes fit.  I measure once a month as a go-by.  The other thing is how well do I feel.  I jsut feel better when I control my weight and food intake.  I went for a short walk yesterday and had to walk up a steep hill.  I could not believe how out of shape I felt and how much I was huffing and puffing.



Isn't amazing how much better you feel by doing just a few things that you should?  



Rose&Mike said:


> Don't forget to post your healthy recipes. I'll update the first post as new recipes come in. We started this towards the end of the last challenge.
> 
> Here's the link to where you can post recipes!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2447512



Thanks for maintaining this thread for us, Rose.  I also have a link in one of the early posts of the thread in case you can't find the thread.  



lisalisalisa said:


> Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?
> 
> It always seems to go from my face first.  I can always tell when I have put on weight or lost it by looking in the mirror.



Well that is a great way to see it with your smiling face!  



MushyMushy said:


> *Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*
> 
> I can tell I'm making some decent progress when my skin feels looser (and obviously my clothes do too). Also, when I'm taking care of myself and eating properly, I don't get acid reflux and just all around feel better.



No acid reflux -- that is a good thing!  

On your signature issue go into the same place where you put your clippies.  I think there is a return or space between your DVC pic and your BL clippie.  It looks like you have a lot of room so it should work -- just get that space out between [/IMG] after your DVC clippie and  at the beginning of your BL clippie.  You might even have room for a ticker!  :thumbsup2

[quote="JOANNEL, post: 36837673"]The way my clothes fit and how my knees feel!![/QUOTE]

Who knew that knees could measure fitness?  :confused3  My hips and ankles join in sometimes, too.  

I'm trying going backward today to catch up here!  :3dglasses


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Connie96 said:


> I'm right there with ya! As of Monday morning, I am 2.1 lbs from "normal". I wish you lots of good luck and success this week and next! We can do this!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have any other "measurements" that I watch but I do, of course, notice when my clothes begin to fit differently. And, I'm just as excited to see my running distance increasing as I am to see my weight decreasing!
> 
> _*For all you runners...*_
> When do you run? I work a full time office job M-F 8-5 and I have a 3yo DD. My running options (during the week) are 4:45am or 6:30pm.
> 
> 4:45am is DARK and deserted. I live in a well-populated sub-division and I would definitely call it a safe neighborhood as I don't know of any violent crimes that have occurred in the area since I have lived there - about 7 years. Although, there was a very unbalanced AWOL soldier hiding out in a newly built house while it was still on the market a couple years ago. I do carry pepper spray when I run, regardless of the time of day.
> 
> 6:30pm has been working for me since I started running again back in February, but now, it is HOT!!!  The high today is 97 degrees and it's only going to get hotter for the next three months. When I ran last Thursday evening, I had to slow WAY down because I felt like I was gonna puke the whole time.  I'm gonna be running this evening, but I'm just dreading it.
> 
> How do y'all balance the relative safety of running in the daylight versus the relative comfort (and heat stroke avoidance) of running in the dark?



I am similar- I work an office job which usually is 8-5 sometimes later if needed. In the morning I take my two sons 5 and 3 to daycare so a morning run would need to be early and even though we also live in a decent area I am a scardy cat.  I usually run between 7-8pm at night and early mornings 7-730a on the weekends.  I have been running just in my neighborhood.  Im not sure what to do on really hot nights either.  I know Im not much help but I thought knowing someone else was in the same boat might may you feel better. 


QOTD-Tuesday

I have only been using the scale as a measurement, and also my clothes.  I am thinking I should also start taking measurements.  I unfortunately am obsessed with the number even though I totally understand how the body works.


----------



## acename

Tuesday QOTD

I can tell I'm making progress by how my clothes fit.  Particularly in the thigh area.  That's my worst trouble spot so I know if my pants feel more loose there I'm making progress.

I had a bad weekend for sure food wise.  Luckily my husband decided this weekend he wants to lose weight too.  I got a new scale last week(the old one was broken) and he didn't realize how much weight he gained while I was pregnant .  My mom also is getting back on weight watchers too so our gatherings will have more healthy options.   I do much better when someone else is losing with me, so this is really good news for me weight loss wise.


----------



## MushyMushy

That did it! Thanks, Lisa.


----------



## princessbride6205

Mushy - I think your BL clip plus your sig pic are too wide to be on one line. You can shrink the BL clip in photobucket. Edited to add: NEVER MIND! 

Connie - I'm a night runner, like 8:15pm - but in MN summer, it's light enough to feel safe until at least 9:15pm. I try to do my long runs on the weekend, so I can pick almost any time. I work an office job 9-5 with an hour commute each way and have a 2.5 yo DD - so we're in a similar situation. I'm not sure what to advise you about the heat - 97 is way too hot IMHO for running. But, I'm so not a morning person, so I don't think I could do pre-5am. Hope you can figure something out that works for you!

Need to check out the Healthy Recipes thread!

*Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*
How my clothes fit is a big one for me. I still had clothes from my thinner days (2004-05) in my closet. I've been able to fit back into everything now as I maintain my goal weight. The only problem is that those were my pre-professional attire days, so I only have 2 work-suitable pants to wear! 
How my clothes fit was actually part of how I decided on my goal weight. If I had tried to lose any more weight, I would have been too thin for my '04-'05 clothes.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Happy Birthday Escape/Susie!

Tigger - feel better soon so you can get back to being our Energizer Bunny 




lisah0711 said:


> *Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*



When I first started losing weight, I weight by my belt I wear to work.  It felt great to move to lower notches  Then I got smaller pants that currently don't need a belt.  Right now I mainly go by how my pants feel, plus how I feel overall.  I've finally figured out that my state of mind has a big impact on losing weight, so I'm focussing on going to bed every night feeling like I've accomplished something.  So instead of the last thoughts of the day being all the things I failed to do, I'm making myself think about the things I did do, and I'm sleeping better and feeling overall more positive.



Rose&Mike said:


> Yeah for running! I do not enjoy running, but I'm only doing it two days a week with DH and he has been amazingly supportive. It's an awesome feeling to finish a run!
> Are you giving up pop completely? It's hard, but so worth it in the end. I've even noticed my teeth are whiter!



I'm not going to give it up completely, everytime I try that I fail. So my plan this week is to reduce it to every other day and max 2 cans in a day.  Thanks for mentioning the whiter teeth, cause that's a great motivator for me 



keenercam said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, pinkle!  I had surgery 8 days ago for a bone and tissue graft in my knee and the combination of having the knee joint disassembled to do the surgery plus having a segment of bone taken out of my femur and replaced with a cadaver graft, and the incision itself has all been very painful and overwhelming. Right now it feels like my running days are far behind me and Ill be grateful to be able to walk or even sit pain-free someday soon.



 Wow, major surgury.  Hope the pain-free day comes soon!



maiziezoe said:


> *I think the most important "measurement" for me is that I am off of all of my stomach meds and my blood pressure meds. My blood pressure was still a little high the other day but it was much better than it had been in the past.*


*

That's excellent!*


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> Shannon- I remember the first weeks of c25k, and the plus to the longer running intervals in each consecutive week was it's still the same 20 minutes, so you have fewer intervals.  I think week one was 8, and week 2 goes down to 6.  Just something that helped me get through it.  Nice job on no pop.  Good luck!!



Shannon, I totally agree with Kathy on this one -- week 2 is easier.  Fewer intervals and a longer time to recover.  By the time you get to the end of recovery you are actually ready to go again!  Hang in there!   



LuvBaloo said:


> I made a plan to get the running in between kids soccer and coming home for dinner.  And I stuck to it!  Still not loving the running, but it feels to good to do it.  I may end up doing 2 weeks of the week 1 level, but I'll decide that when next week rolls around.



It may or not be your thing, Shannon, but I think that you will like how you feel as you get a little farther into it.  



Greenfield1984 said:


> Have a lovely day and thank you all for posting.  I love how active this board is and I love hearing everyone else's answers and useful tips.



It is a great group we have -- give yourselves all a big pat on the back for being a great group!  



wtpclc said:


> WOw, this is a busy place.  I need to start taking notes.



*Rose&Mike,* here's some  for your ROFR.  Do you have a thumbdrive or something to back your data up on in case your laptop does go?



N&B'smom said:


> QOTD TUESDAY - I go by how my clothes are fitting but truthfully I do get hung up on the number on the scale.     Hopefully this time around I will not be so obsessed with it!!



 It's a number, it's not who you are!  



keenercam said:


> I really, really wanted to score all the points for the COW this week. I usually drink so much water.  I LOVE water.   I seriously NEED it, almost compulsively.  Unfortunately, getting back and forth to the bathroom on crutches has made me seriously diminish the amount of water I am drinking, compared to what I usually drink.  Right now, I am CRAVING lemon slices for my water. But, alas, I am drinking from a 16 oz water bottle and have neither the means to get a slice of lemon, nor somewhere to put it. LOL!  I am living vicariously through all of you.



Cam, can you have your DH get you some lemon or lime juice to squirt in your water so you will have the flavor?  



maiziezoe said:


> I think the most important "measurement" for me is that I am off of all of my stomach meds and my blood pressure meds. My blood pressure was still a little high the other day but it was much better than it had been in the past.



 Yay for lower BP!



tigger813 said:


> Thanks to all my wonderful friends on here for the get well wishes!



Get well soon!  



Connie96 said:


> I'm right there with ya! As of Monday morning, I am 2.1 lbs from "normal". I wish you lots of good luck and success this week and next! We can do this!



Wow!  You and Rose really are long, lost twins!  

Sorry I don't have any tips for your running dilemma.  I run near my office between when I get off work and go home so it is earlier in the day.  Ideally I would run in the morning before work because I really, really love it when my exercise is done first thing.

Saw Prince of Persia yesterday.  It was cold and rainy all week-end in our neck of the woods so it was a two movie kind of week-end.    The stunts were spectacular and the scenery beautiful.  I've heard that Disney was hoping it is their next Pirates franchise but I don't think it will be that but that is just MHO.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Connie96

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am similar- I work an office job which usually is 8-5 sometimes later if needed. In the morning I take my two sons 5 and 3 to daycare so a morning run would need to be early and even though we also live in a decent area I am a scardy cat.  I usually run between 7-8pm at night and early mornings 7-730a on the weekends.  I have been running just in my neighborhood.  Im not sure what to do on really hot nights either.  I know Im not much help but I thought knowing someone else was in the same boat might may you feel better.





princessbride6205 said:


> Connie - I'm a night runner, like 8:15pm - but in MN summer, it's light enough to feel safe until at least 9:15pm. I try to do my long runs on the weekend, so I can pick almost any time. I work an office job 9-5 with an hour commute each way and have a 2.5 yo DD - so we're in a similar situation. I'm not sure what to advise you about the heat - 97 is way too hot IMHO for running. But, I'm so not a morning person, so I don't think I could do pre-5am. Hope you can figure something out that works for you!



Thanks yall!  I knew there had to be others like me. 

I plan to run this evening, but I'll have to decide whether to hit the road at 6:30, like usual, or try to get DD to bed a little early and head out around 8:15. It'll be dark by the time I get done, but it beats getting up at 4:30 in the morning. The truth is that I prefer starting my day with a run, but 4:30 is just a little more "middle of the night" than it is "morning". The other dilemma I have about getting DD into bed early is that she goes right to sleep if I put her to bed at 8:30, but anytime I get her to bed around 8:00 she usually keeps popping back up until about 10:00. It's always something, isn't it?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

*Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*

How my clothes feel and if I need maalox. If I don't need maalox that day, it's been a good day. With my clothes, I have a few staple wardrobe pieces that I leave hanging around to try on every once in a while. 




tigger813 said:


> We're going to do our ADRs tonight. I did one this morning. For some reason you can do them online earlier than calling in right now. Don't know if it's a fluke or what.



Nope, not a fluke. You can book ADR's online at 6 am.


----------



## Greenfield1984

Connie96 said:


> Thanks yall!  I knew there had to be others like me.
> 
> I plan to run this evening, but I'll have to decide whether to hit the road at 6:30, like usual, or try to get DD to bed a little early and head out around 8:15. It'll be dark by the time I get done, but it beats getting up at 4:30 in the morning. The truth is that I prefer starting my day with a run, but 4:30 is just a little more "middle of the night" than it is "morning". The other dilemma I have about getting DD into bed early is that she goes right to sleep if I put her to bed at 8:30, but anytime I get her to bed around 8:00 she usually keeps popping back up until about 10:00. It's always something, isn't it?



Wow Connie, you're telling my story! My DD is the same way with her bedtime and I also am always trying to fit in a run.  5am is just too early for me, though at least now it's light out at 5am so it's safer.  But if I don't go at 5am, then it has to be 9pm after she's gone to bed  and that's the LAST thing I feel like doing after a LONG day.  So I feel your pain!  
My solution is that I tend to put DD in the jogging stroller and bring her with me when I get home from work. I also put the dog's leash on the stroller and she comes with us. I make sure I end my jog at a park so that I can let DD out to play afterwards. 
Also my DH is reaaally good about taking care of DD when I get home so that I have time to go run (I'm only out for about 40 minutes). He's a real asset to my whole weight loss program


----------



## MushyMushy

Would someone please remind me that just because my hubby is being nice and bringing me home a McDonald's sweet tea I don't have to actually drink the darn thing?


----------



## keenercam

MushyMushy said:


> Would someone please remind me that just because my hubby is being nice and bringing me home a McDonald's sweet tea I don't have to actually drink the darn thing?



Can you drink just some of it, mixed with water or unsweetened tea and leave the rest in the fridge to drink over the next day or 2?  Could you make a pitcher of sweet tea for the fridge using that as the "base"?


----------



## Connie96

Greenfield1984 said:


> Wow Connie, you're telling my story! My DD is the same way with her bedtime and I also am always trying to fit in a run.  5am is just too early for me, though at least now it's light out at 5am so it's safer.  But if I don't go at 5am, then it has to be 9pm after she's gone to bed  and that's the LAST thing I feel like doing after a LONG day.  So I feel your pain!
> My solution is that I tend to put DD in the jogging stroller and bring her with me when I get home from work. I also put the dog's leash on the stroller and she comes with us. I make sure I end my jog at a park so that I can let DD out to play afterwards.
> Also my DH is reaaally good about taking care of DD when I get home so that I have time to go run (I'm only out for about 40 minutes). He's a real asset to my whole weight loss program



Yeah, I definitely couldn't do this with out DH's support.  When I go run these days, I'm gone for about an hour or a little more and they do enjoy hanging out together. It's just that I ALWAYS do the bedtime routine. Of course, it has been three years... maybe he's ready to take a turn. But, am I ready to let him? I'd hate to give up my story time and cuddle time before lights out. (It's only 2 evenings a week - I'm sure I could adjust.)


----------



## LuvBaloo

Okay, work is calm, so I'm putting our opening results post out at lunchtime instead of this evening.

First off:  OUR MAINTAINERS!

*Corinnak, 50sjayne & PrincessBride6205!​*
We've defined maintainers as staying within 2 lbs of their maintenance weight. These ladies have proven it can be done and are a great inspiration! 
# of maintainers reporting in:  2! 

Secondly:  OUR LOSERS!

# of people signing up: *92*
# of weigh-ins received: *76*
# of people excused this week: 2
# of missing weigh-ins: 14

I think that's fantastic starting number!  Only 15% no-shows .


And some folks like to see the break down of our starting weights, so here it is:
13 less than 150lbs
12 in 150's & 160's
 9 in 170's & 180's
15 in 190's & 200's
 9 in 210's & 220's
 6 in 230's & 240's
12 at 250 or higher

We are pretty evenly spread out.  Which really shows that its not about the number; you can want to lose weight at any point on the scale.  The goal is to get healthier & happier with your number!


*Last round, I added in the retention%.*
This will be calculated as:
# of weighins+excused each week compared to this week.
This time around the base number is 76 + 2  + 2 = *80!*
I hope to see everybody around until the end 

We can do this together!  There's loads of experience and support we can all share, so let's make this a great losing (or maintaining) summer!

And copying from a page in my BL page-a-day calendar:
*Successful weight-loss frame of mind:*
Believe you can do it.
Don't forget to eat.
Write down everything you eat.
Learn new cooking techniques.
Handle cravings sensibly.
Tame your temptations.
Look at healthy foods in a new light.
Face emotional eating head on.​


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> *Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*



I'm always amazed when my clothes get a bit looser, or I fit into something I could not wear before. I also measure my progress by the workouts I'm able to do -- time and distance. When I increased my weekly long runs to 9M, I was really proud! 

*Connie96* -- I am one of those 4:30 am people. The hardest part is getting out of the bed -- and I am very lucky because I have a TM in my basement/guest suite (that's our fancy name for in-law!). I only have to go downstairs and I'm good to go. It was hard to shift myself here and I still have days when it just doesn't happen. I'm just much happier if I get my workout in before the day starts. I do not like working out after a long day at my desk. I try to be in bed with lights out at 9:30 every night. This works well because my dh heads for the gym in the evening. And it also works because I have one ds12, who goes to bed at 9. I can still get him settled -- it's pretty much hug, kiss and "Did you brush your teeth?" at this point, and then relax with a book and cup of hot tea before I go to sleep. I Tivo if there is something I really want to see. I can be off the TM by 6, and in the shower, and then ds can get in at 6:30. Like I said, it's not perfect, but it generally works for me. 

Everyone have an awesome evening!

Maria


----------



## keenercam

Shannon -- You rock!! Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Connie96

Worfiedoodles said:


> *Connie96* -- I am one of those 4:30 am people. The hardest part is getting out of the bed -- and I am very lucky because I have a TM in my basement/guest suite (that's our fancy name for in-law!). I only have to go downstairs and I'm good to go. It was hard to shift myself here and I still have days when it just doesn't happen. I'm just much happier if I get my workout in before the day starts. I do not like working out after a long day at my desk. I try to be in bed with lights out at 9:30 every night. This works well because my dh heads for the gym in the evening. And it also works because I have one ds12, who goes to bed at 9. I can still get him settled -- it's pretty much hug, kiss and "Did you brush your teeth?" at this point, and then relax with a book and cup of hot tea before I go to sleep. I Tivo if there is something I really want to see. I can be off the TM by 6, and in the shower, and then ds can get in at 6:30. Like I said, it's not perfect, but it generally works for me.



Thanks, Worfie. I have done the 4:30 thing in the past, but that was for workout videos in the living room and not running the neighborhood in the dark. I may get a treadmill someday, but it's not in the budget right now and I really SO much prefer being outside. Having a treadmill would take away any excuses when it's pouring rain or thunderstorming. Unless the power goes out, of course! 

Thanks to each of you for sharing your run-schedule solutions. It's just one of those things that I'll have to keep changing until I get it right so that I'll stick with it!


----------



## LMDisneygirl

I was at home before lunch today and found myself thinking about carry-out from a restaurant that is very close to my house.  I had developed a habit of getting it on Mondays for lunch.  Today does feel like a Monday too!  And let's just say it's not health food!  But I decided instead to go to the freezer and get the Lean Cuisine Lasagna and make that instead.  It was very good, and I was satisfied and didn't have that overstuffed feeling I would have had from going to the other place.

I have been using "Lose It" on my Iphone for a couple of weeks now, but have been on it for a few days, and then off for a few.  Today was another fresh start.  If I'm going to lose 20 pounds before Disney I need to start making better choices more often.  And so this afternoon I did!

Yay me!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

MushyMushy said:


> Would someone please remind me that just because my hubby is being nice and bringing me home a McDonald's sweet tea I don't have to actually drink the darn thing?



OMG that is a weakness.  for awhile I would go to mcd's for breakfast every morning and order a Large sweet tea along with a buscuit with bacon and cheese, no egg and a hashbrown.  Can you believe that.  I could just vomit right now thinking about it.  I swear they put secret addicting potion in the tea.  I would crave it if i didnt have it.  I am proud to say I have not drank one in over a month. Woohoo!  I am at the point where I dont even think about stopping when I drive by the thousands of fast food places I pass on the way home.  I just have to think of all you guys and the inspirational stories and support I have and I just cruise on by.


----------



## keenercam

LMDisneygirl said:


> I was at home before lunch today and found myself thinking about carry-out from a restaurant that is very close to my house.  I had developed a habit of getting it on Mondays for lunch.  Today does feel like a Monday too!  And let's just say it's not health food!  But I decided instead to go to the freezer and get the Lean Cuisine Lasagna and make that instead.  It was very good, and I was satisfied and didn't have that overstuffed feeling I would have had from going to the other place.
> 
> I have been using "Lose It" on my Iphone for a couple of weeks now, but have been on it for a few days, and then off for a few.  Today was another fresh start.  If I'm going to lose 20 pounds before Disney I need to start making better choices more often.  And so this afternoon I did!
> 
> Yay me!



Yes, YAY You!!!!!     You were an


----------



## pjlla

lovedvc said:


> So I figured I fell off the wagon I might as well drag behind it for a bit.  First I had the chocolate bunny and then I had a large mud slide ice from Ralph's.  Oh well tomorrow is another day.  For those of you that have seen my posts in the last few weeks you know I've been going through some things and tomorrow is the neurologist appointment.  I guess I'm just dealing with my nerves right now.



good luck with the appointment. Try not to eat into the nerves.  You end up still nervous, but also bloated and possibly feeling guilty about the eating.  



pinkle said:


> thanks mikamah
> i totally blew it tonight!  It was my DS15 first soccer game tonight and we celebrated with ice  cream (kiddie cone)....and when i was done, i thought ...'that wasn't even worth it"  Getting back on track!!!!!



NOW... to remember that feeling in the future when confronted with this same situation!  Just keep reminding yourself that it wasn't worth it and the next time you are there, hopefully you won't order that ice cream (but maybe a small fat free frozen yogurt instead??).



LuvBaloo said:


> I made a plan to get the running in between kids soccer and coming home for dinner.  And I stuck to it!  Still not loving the running, but it feels to good to do it.  I may end up doing 2 weeks of the week 1 level, but I'll decide that when next week rolls around.
> 
> I did good today with no pop!   Now we'll see how tomorrow goes.
> 
> I'll be on tomorrow for the first results post, which doesn't have any results just opening stats



I totally understand the "not loving the running but feeling good" feeling!!  The running is only worth it for the great feeling of accomplishment I have at the end!



lisah0711 said:


> *pjlla,* glad the hamstring is feeling better.  Take it easy!



Thanks... definitely feeling better.  Did a 40 minute walk this morning and did 4 1 minute interval runs just to test things out.  Felt a small twinge during the third interval, but feeling okay now.  



keenercam said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, pinkle!  I had surgery 8 days ago for a bone and tissue graft in my knee and the combination of having the knee joint disassembled to do the surgery plus having a segment of bone taken out of my femur and replaced with a cadaver graft, and the incision itself has all been very painful and overwhelming. Right now it feels like my running days are far behind me and Ill be grateful to be able to walk or even sit pain-free someday soon.
> 
> 
> Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?
> I am often motivated by how my clothes fit.  Also, if I wake up in the morning having no regrets about what I ate the day before, it is a HUGE victory for me.



First of all.. best wishes on a speedy recovery for the knee. I know when DH had a bone graft taken from his hip years ago, the most painful part of the entire thing was the HIP, not the original injury spot!

Secondly.... the NO REGRETS statement is HUGE!  In fact, that was going to be my comment about today's QOTD.... so here goes......

Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?

It has a LOT to do with my emotional well-being.  NOT waking up with a "food hangover" or with that horrible guilt or regret is a big way of telling me that my previous day was SUCCESSFUL, as far as healthy  lifestyle goes.  So I guess that would be my MEASURE OF SUCCESS!

Gotta run........TTYL.................P


----------



## cativa

MondayQOTD:  I have zero willpower (as evidenced by my overindulgences this weekend!) so I'm telling everyone who will listen that I'm dieting.  It does help when my cubemate raises her eyebrow at me if I head toward the candy dish!  Even more important though - if DH knows I'm "being good" he won't bring me home treats or suggest we go get pizza for dinner.

TuesdayQOTD:  I can feel when I'm treating my body poorly.  My skin is greasier, I'm lethargic and moody, and I don't sleep well.  When I'm eating right, drinking water and exercising I just feel better and sleep so much better!  Makes me wonder why I do eat badly so often


----------



## brinalyn530

Hello again everyone. I had a very busy weekend and didn't even get a chance to peek in. I just finished catching up on the thread from Friday afternoon - you guys have been busy too ! Not too happy with my weekend from a BL perspective, but I had a lot of fun and had a great birthday, so I'm not going to beat myself up over it. 

First, thanks so much for all the birthday wishes! And Happy (belated) Birthday to my fellow Memorial Day Weekend babies!

I have quite a few QOTD to answer so I'll do that as quick as I can...

QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?
Well be having a low key summer since we had our big trip to WDW last month and we have the cruises all set up for next May/June. Im going to get a pass for the county pool we like to go to (the ONLY thing I miss about our old neighborhood is that they had a really nice pool that was included in the monthly dues so you could just show up for an hour or two whenever you wanted and didnt feel like you had to stay all day to get your moneys worth, but I digress). We may head to Six Flags or Kings Dominion for the day, and maybe an overnight trip to Hershey Park. Now that my birthday is done, and school and baseball are almost over, there isnt much that will be a hindrance as far as eating (with the exception of Hershey Park  my plan for that is to take it easy on myself while were there but nothing comes home with us!). I really do need to step up the exercise though  its a lot easier to eat well when Im good about exercising because I dont want to undo the good I did while working out. 

QOTD SUNDAY: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?
I would love to be meandering around World Showcase right now, but only if I was alone. My son isnt a fan of meandering anywhere, so if he were with me it would be a constant stream of Come on Mom, hurry up! I dont want to go into ANOTHER store blah, blah, blah 

QOTD Monday: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?
Stay away from it! I am usually really good about keeping junk out of the house which really helps, but while were out and about its a lot harder. I have a really hard time choosing healthy options when we eat out  I dont want grilled chicken at Applebee's, I want the boneless buffalo chicken wings. 

Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?
Definitely by the way my clothes fit and by how I feel during my workouts. I weigh myself once a week  never more because I tend to get a little obsessive about the number if I weigh too often. I dont take any measurements, but maybe I should?

Well, off to baseball practice now. Have a wonderful evening everyone!

Bree


----------



## Octoberbride03

wtpclc said:


> WOw, this is a busy place.  I need to start taking notes.



Same here 
I have no idea how I'm going to keep up with everybody.  Last challenge I had so much drama going on I didn't post often but kept up with reporting in.  This time I want/need to keep up with both especially since I am coaching later on.  And yes, there's still drama





LuvBaloo said:


> When I first started losing weight, I weight by my belt I wear to work.  It felt great to move to lower notches  Then I got smaller pants that currently don't need a belt.



I know just what you mean.  For my job I wear men's pants.  Sturdier and lots of pockets which i need during my day.  Near the end of the last challenge I needed new pants and got a pair 2 inches smaller than the old ones. But because I'm a woman i still need the belt which suits me fine.  I find it very interesting how sometimes in the course of my day I will actually need to tighten my belt another notch.  

My own report in for today:  

I have made a plan for getting on track this week.  Went seriously off the wagon over the weekend.  But its time to jump back in.  My goal is to get good workouts in for the next 4 days. Minimum 20 minutes of power Fit and max of 40 with adding the ball in.  Skipping the cardio day this week since i need to get back into the toning and I walk quite a lot at work.  1 of these days i must really get myself a pedometer. 

As for eating i really have to pay attention and see just how much I NEED  to eat now.  After the last BL its clear that I don't need as much.  The ? is how long will it take me to find what i need in the right way.  That's gonna be an experiment.  

Off for now, to get in the workout.  Back later to catch up with the QOTDs.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I have pants that are slightly too small and I try them on weekly. Once they fit I know that I have done well. My weight seems to  be shifting around a lot at this point. My pooch is still there. 

Just ate some homemade General Gau's and white rice. I had a small plate. I also had to cups of raspberry iced tea. I'm about to go get my 2nd cup of Earl Grey Green Tea.

Listening to the WWoHP podcast. Very interesting. I'm shocked they have a fat patrol not at the beginning of the line. They have try out seats near the front but not a patrol so you don't waste 2-3 hours in line. I'd be ticked if I waited in line and then they told me I was too heavy to ride it!

This is an incentive to lose weight if you are going to WWoHP!

Will get in all my water today but not my veggies.

Can't wait to see Losing It tonight with Jillian though I may record it and watch it tomorrow at some point. I hope to get to sleep early tonight.


----------



## CharityLynn

A tad late to the party but I'm here. My name is Charity.

Lately trying to lose weight has been so hard, so much harder than ever before. Last year I gained 40lbs! I really need to get my butt in gear and hopefully this will help me. I have been around for other challenges, the recent ones I came day one and really didn't return, I'm hoping this time will different I am so sick of myself where my health is concerned. 

We are going to Disney World in October and I'm hoping to drop some weight, not giving myself a number because honestly anything would be great.

So here's the QOTDs:

5/27 Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge.

Ok I did this already for the most part. I'm a wife and mother (2 kiddos) My kids are how I gained the weight I took pregnancy as an eat whatever you want period. Gained 76lbs with each baby (4 years apart)  I have hypothyroid disease as well.

My goals are to lose some weight at this point I don't have a certain number I really just want to see the numbers go down on the scale and measuring tape.

I have a gym membership I don't think I've used this year, have a bicycle too. And tons of DVDs and other exercise options. Haven't used them much but I have them and its time to dust them off.



5/28 Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?

I need to get moving This honestly my biggest hurdle right now and its the first step I want to take then i will think about getting into even more on the diet side. I will stop drinking soda and a couple other steps on that side but I don't want to do anything too dramatic at this point.


5/29 Saturday QOTD: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?

Normally I am a stay at home mom but last year with the economy I got a summer job at the local zoo. I am doing this again this year. I love working there The season started at the end of April and goes until the beginning of October. Last year i think working here had me gain a lot of weight. But this year I want it to be different. I haven't drank any pop at work so far My kid's will be going to summer school/camp and I have to pick them up at school which means walking (We have one car and hubby works 2nd shift) so I will be walking 1.4miles (back and forth) 5 days a week. SO that will definitely help

5/30 QOTD SUNDAY: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing? 

Well its about 5:30  (if i were doing this at this time on Sunday) I'd be pulling into the Bay Lake Tower Resort (Where we are staying in October) and we'd be touring the resort maybe swimming in the pool.

QOTD Monday: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?

Still working on this myself, may have to go and read others responses. I'm guessing not uying it and putting in the house is a good one. Also not allowing myself to come up with excuses to just do it.

Todays: Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?

I have a measuring tape that I will be getting out tomorrow to use, I really find more change in this than i do in the scale so it helps me keep motivated, at least it has in the past.


I will send in my weight on Friday so I can start fresh with everyone. 

Charity


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I'm new here and I haven't read all the post I'm joining in! I need to lose about 70lbs total, and hope to lose 26lbs over the summer taking into account we have many birthdays, holidays, etc and don't want to be hard on myself about not losing a huge amount because of them.


----------



## carmiedog

I wanted to stay up with QOTDs this round, but wow! I'm already so far behind. Here's my catching up...

*5/27 Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge.*
I'm close enough to 40 to start thinking about how I want to celebrate. Mom of 3 kids that are super busy so I spend a lot of time driving them around. I've been "martyr mom" the last 12 years and I'm finally starting to find ME again. Realistic goal is to lose 13 pounds in 13 weeks, dream goal is to lose 20 pounds before August 6. 
*
5/28 Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?*
Track calories at the daily plate, track exercise minutes on the exercise challenge threads here, and follow the COW. I have a sticker chart for COW. Hey, if it works for kids...!  
*
5/29 Saturday QOTD: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?*
Good news: I'm off work in 2 weeks and don't go back until August. That means more time to exercise!
Bad news: We're doing a family roadtrip to my grandmother's (who will insist on stuffing me) and also to a wedding. But at least I can balance out the extra food with lots of good stuff from our garden!

*5/30 Sunday QOTD: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing? *
Considering I'm pretty pooped, I'd be relaxing and meandering around the resort (Dolphin or POR). The boat from POR to DTD sounds nice right now. sigh.
*
5/31 Monday QOTD: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?*
First question: Is there something to eat instead? If not, then make it count! Seriously. If I'm really tempted by something, I ask if it's worth it. And if it's really worth it, I have just a little and make it count. If I'm having a chocolate craving, Hershey's kisses aren't worth it to me. I need to satisfy myself with something more rich. Hershey's Nuggets are awesome for this - one Special Dark with Almonds satisfies me so I don't keep dwelling on the temptation.

*6/1 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*
I'm a scale addict, and other than that, I only notice fit of clothes. Not a tape measure kinda gal!


----------



## corinnak

Hi Losers!  I spent the holiday weekend dredging through my piles of paper clutter.  Oh, the shame.   I also ran a 5K on Monday and did fine, but not better than my previous time on that course this past March.  It's my second best time ever, though, so I am not complaining one bit.  I have to say, I'd rather run at a half marathon pace for 2+ hours than a 5K pace for around half an hour.  Which is good, because next weekend is the Minneapolis Half Marathon!  I hope the weather will not be too warm.

Unfortunately, I think my focus on reclaiming my house has distracted me a bit from my focus on maintaining my weight - I am still in "range" but it's getting close and I'm starting to get concerned.  This end of school year business is not that easy either, I must say.  Crazy schedule, lots of parties.  And we had my kids birthday and half birthday parties the past couple of weekends as well.   Fun, but also challenging.  I think that is the theme of this whole entire summer for me, so I'd better get a grip or I'll be back on the Losers Team and paying for (or skipping) WW meetings...


A very few quick, quick shout-outs, as I need to get the show on the road before scouts tonight!  

Linda - My deepest condolences on your recent losses - how painful to have so much grief at one time.  I hope you find comfort in your friends and family at this difficult time.

Cam - It sure sounds like you're having more than your share of challenges currently.  I know it's a matter of time before you overcome every last one of them, but for now,  Hope you feel better soon and I'm so glad you're here for this challenge!

Connie - I don't have the same time constraints as you, but I read you loud and clear on the concerns about running in the dark and even moreso on the challenges and pain of running in the heat of the day.  I don't have a schedule fix for you, but I do have a few tips/suggestion about running in the heat (you may know all of these but better to share redundant info than not to share much needed info, I figure):

1. I always carry water when I'm running in the heat - one time I thought I'd be able to use a drinking fountain and in fact, it was turned off that day.  Ugh.  Unpleasant and dangerous to be out there without hydration in the heat.  Either a belt pack or a bottle with a strap for your hand can work.

2.  Electrolytes - depending on how long you are out there and how much you sweat, this CAN become a potentially deadly issue - Hyponaetremia has gotten a lot of press lately - and is basically having too much water, not enough electrolytes.  Drink to thirst only and if you are out there for more than an hour, consider adding some electrolytes as well.

3.  Realize that the heat does slow you down considerably.  Don't even worry about your pace when it is hot out - your body is putting in lots of energy cooling you down and can't devote it to speed.  If you need to, cut back your miles/ take more walk breaks when it's hot/sunny.

4.  Sunblock:  I burn really easily.  My favorite sunblocks for running are the Coppertone Sport (blue spray bottle) in SPF 30 or 50.  The 90 is gross.  For my face, I like Hawaiian Tropic SPF 50 Ozone Ultimate .5 oz stick (I usually find it at wal-mart - unfortunately, Target here does not carry it.  Bah.) 

Charity and all the recent joiners:  Welcome!  It's great you're here and I hope you find the information and support here that I've found.  It's helped so much to have company for the journey.  It's great to have you here!


And now for some QOTD!!
5/30 Sunday QOTD: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?

That depends - is it raining there like it is here?  We would probably be getting some dinner right about now.  Could be at Boma...

5/31 Monday QOTD: What is your best tip to avoid temptation? 

My mantra has often been "It's easier if I just don't start!"  I need to remember that.....  Once I get started, it is hard to stop, but if I tell myself "no" right away and move on to the next thing, I have a much easier time than if I have just a small portion that makes me want to keep on eating more.

Also "Out of sight, out of mind."  If I put something in the downstairs freezer, I am much less likely to go and nibble on it.

Another one:  if I find myself feeling "snacky" it may actually be time for a meal.  Better to make up something substantial to eat than to much on...you know...dry cereal, chocolate chips, graham crackers.

The other thing I thought of for this QOTD, I am not proud of, but here is the situation:  My SIL is obese and seemingly not at all interested in losing weight to perserve her health, which so far as I know has been OK, though she is at higher risk for diabetes and cancer due to family history. She always has tempting foods in her kitchen and offers them frequently - bakery donuts for breakfast and snacks, gourmet pies, ice cream at all times, cake sometimes.  Which are always hard foods for me to consistently say "no thank-you" to.  However, it is easy to see the impact that her nutritional choices and inactivity have had on her body - not dissimilar to the impact I experienced myself in years past.  I feel guilty for mustering willpower to say no based on my SIL's situation - I would much rather see her making wise choices as well, of course, but she has always expressed the most vehement disinterest, so I do not even bring it up at this point.

6/1 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale? 


Clothes for me as well.  Pants, for sure.  In fact, I even have a "Pants Challenge" clippie that I made up a long time ago.  I have to tell a funny story about this - I spent all this time wanting to get into those pants and when they finally fit, I realzed they were petites and I have long legs so they were not everything I had hoped, after all!    Those pants would be huge on me today, incidentally, and have long since been donated, thank goodness!

There are also a few dresses - I can now zip the dress I wore to my rehearsal dinner 14 years ago, though the very fitted wedding dress is still too snug (which makes sense as I was  about 7 pounds lighter on my wedding day than I am now!) 

There is also an old Talbots' size 8 dress that a friend got from ebay and decided she did not have the bust to fill.  She said I could have it if it fit me, so I tried it on several times over the past year and finally two weeks ago we were about to leave and I said "Oh, can I have that dress now?" (there was no time left to try it on)  She ran and got it - I tried it when I got home and voila!  It fits.  It would be nice to wear to my cousin's wedding in July...if I can just avoid those pies, donuts, cakes and ice cream in the meantime.....


----------



## dizcrazy

Also late to the party - went to Ocean City, NJ for the long weekend!

5/31 Monday QOTD: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?
Filling up on liquids usually works for me.  But when it doesn't, I've been sucking on tootsie pop lollipops!

6/1 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?   Basically just by my clothing.


----------



## Rose&Mike

I tamed the paper clutter in my house today! I have not felt this organized since August. Of course I feel like the life has been sucked out of me, but at least it's all organized and put away. I feel so much more in control of things when my house is not messy.

Made homemade hummus and had a wrap for dinner with tomatoes, avocados, lettuce and a tiny bit of cheddar cheese. It was yummy. I only had one and I am full. I also had a bud select--the one that's 55 calories. I know I would be better off with no alcohol, but sometimes I just want one. 

Tomorrow is back to work. My plan is to go to strength class after work.

Welcome to all the new folks!

I'm off to shred all the stuff I am getting rid of! Have a nice evening.


----------



## lovedvc

I went to the neurologist appointment this morning.  I truly believe that I had my first anxiety attack before I went.  What an awful feeling, I would have paid millions for a xanax this morning.  So the Dr. did a few little things in the office and took a look at the last MRI from a year ago and according to that everything looks normal.  So on for more testing.  My next test will be an EEG to check my brain waves.  Of course you could imagine the little snickering in the corner from my husband trying to make me laugh.  I truly to do love him.  Then on to a neuro psyche test which can take up to 4 hours to complete.  Tomorrow I will call to see exactly what that's all about.  Hopefully in a few weeks I will have the answers that I want, nothing is wrong.  But its better to be safe than sorry, too much family history.  I want to be here a long time for my children and my husband.  With all this going on today I stayed on program, didn't make it to the gym because of the appointment but that's okay my muscles need a little break every so often.  

Thank you all so much for your well wishes.  I haven't really told many people in my life what's been going on because I don't want to worry anyone unless I have to and it has been a comfort to come here and let my feelings go.


----------



## Rose&Mike

lovedvc said:


> I went to the neurologist appointment this morning.  I truly believe that I had my first anxiety attack before I went.  What an awful feeling, I would have paid millions for a xanax this morning.  So the Dr. did a few little things in the office and took a look at the last MRI from a year ago and according to that everything looks normal.  So on for more testing.  My next test will be an EEG to check my brain waves.  Of course you could imagine the little snickering in the corner from my husband trying to make me laugh.  I truly to do love him.  Then on to a neuro psyche test which can take up to 4 hours to complete.  Tomorrow I will call to see exactly what that's all about.  Hopefully in a few weeks I will have the answers that I want, nothing is wrong.  But its better to be safe than sorry, too much family history.  I want to be here a long time for my children and my husband.  With all this going on today I stayed on program, didn't make it to the gym because of the appointment but that's okay my muscles need a little break every so often.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your well wishes.  I haven't really told many people in my life what's been going on because I don't want to worry anyone unless I have to and it has been a comfort to come here and let my feelings go.


 Hang in there and take care of yourself. You will come out of this so much better if you're eating the best you can and getting your exercise in when you have time. And--panic attacks stink. Hopefully that was your first and last one.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

5/27 Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge.I am 23 almost 24 years old (sigh...) and have unfortunatly gained about 70lbs since DH and I started dating 6 years ago b/c of horomone issues. I've recently been disgnosed with PCOS, and have told that getting my weight under control will be a big help in getting my horomones regulated b/c they will have a health body to work with, and it will also help with DH and I decide to TTC. My goal is to lose 26lbs this summer. I know I'm sure I could do more, but I'm thinking with all the summer festivites that we partake in I'd rather have a small goal and go past it then getting discouraged for not getting close to a big goal.

5/28 Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals? I want to stay active on here first and foremost. If i don't have someone to talk to about it, i wander off the beaten path so to speak. I plan on starting south beach diet next week. Yes I say next week b/c I need to go to the grocery store TERRIBLY and it will be this weekend before I have time to go.

5/29 Saturday QOTD: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge? We are going on several trip this summer... OBX for a weekend in july, myrtle beach for a week in august, the a cruise in sept with disney for 2 days before. The cruise is going to BLOW the diet so I will have to make sure I lose a little extra before I go, the beach trips could possible hinger as well b/c we eat as much seafood as we can while we are at the beach and my FAVORITE seafood is fried shrimp... ugh the worst!

5/30 Sunday QOTD: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?  I would probubly be leaving dinner and spending the rest of the evening in one of the parks!

5/31 Monday QOTD: What is your best tip to avoid temptation? Drink water. I've found when I'm feeling hungry if I fix a big cup of water it will curb my appitite, and if that doesn't work I'll get a cup of yogurt or an apple.
6/1 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?How my clothes fit. I go on my clothes probubly more than my actual weight. I don't care about weighing a certain number as I do wearing a certain size and looking FABULOUS in it!!! (The weight I have as my goal is the weight I was when DH and I started dating.)


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I am so excited to share that I had a very OP day today! No binges and actually, I overcame the urge to binge. I am very, very proud of myself.

QOTD: I use my clothes as a good judge. I am hoping to fit into a certain pair of khakis (that's what I'm encouraged to wear to work-not dress pants, skirts, or dresses). I'm in between sizes now and I really want to fit into the smaller size.


Thanks again for all the support yesterday. Taryn and Lisa- I appreciate all of your thoughtful responses last night and today as well.

lovedvc: Good luck with the testing. I had an EEG. The only things I remember are being told to have someone drive me home and that I slept through almost all of the procedure. Again, best of luck!

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

keenercam said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, pinkle!  I had surgery 8 days ago for a bone and tissue graft in my knee and the combination of having the knee joint disassembled to do the surgery plus having a segment of bone taken out of my femur and replaced with a cadaver graft, and the incision itself has all been very painful and overwhelming. Right now it feels like my running days are far behind me and Ill be grateful to be able to walk or even sit pain-free someday soon.



I know it's not the same, but I had bone grafted from my hip into my tibia when I was 17, and the whole thing screwed together.  I know what you mean about the incisions!  If it helps, the dr. told me that with therapy, I would return to 75% ability.  13 years later, I just started running again.  That is because of desire!  I did run some exactly one year after my surgery, so it can be done.  Hang in there!



Connie96 said:


> When do you run? I work a full time office job M-F 8-5 and I have a 3yo DD. My running options (during the week) are 4:45am or 6:30pm.


I have learned to condense my getting ready time.  I don't know about your travel time, but I am able to get a run in and home by 6:30.  Thankfully, I live close to work.  I just can't handle evening heat!



Worfiedoodles said:


> When I increased my weekly long runs to 9M, I was really proud!



I would be really proud of that, too!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> OMG that is a weakness.  for awhile I would go to mcd's for breakfast every morning and order a Large sweet tea along with a buscuit with bacon and cheese, no egg and a hashbrown.


That sounds like breakfasts I had in college.  It was yum at the time, but now, I see it differently!



Rose&Mike said:


> I tamed the paper clutter in my house today! I have not felt this organized since August. Of course I feel like the life has been sucked out of me, but at least it's all organized and put away. I feel so much more in control of things when my house is not messy.



I am the exact same way!  I watched hoarders last night - YIKES!  Made me want to clean!

Off to finally get my Jillian workout in!  Never got time earlier.  Did okay on food today, time to burn some to get that caloric deficit I so need in!!  Sorry for all that this am!

Welcome all, happy Tuesday!
Taryn


----------



## flipflopmom

lovedvc said:


> Thank you all so much for your well wishes.  I haven't really told many people in my life what's been going on because I don't want to worry anyone unless I have to and it has been a comfort to come here and let my feelings go.



Unload anytime hon!  Glad so far, everything is okay!  PPD for continued good news!



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am so excited to share that I had a very OP day today! No binges and actually, I overcame the urge to binge. I am very, very proud of myself.
> CC





Had to repost b/c I forgot about QOTD.  Duh.

I did start taking measurements, and those numbers have helped me when the scale doesn't move!  

Night again!


----------



## MushyMushy

keenercam said:


> Can you drink just some of it, mixed with water or unsweetened tea and leave the rest in the fridge to drink over the next day or 2?  Could you make a pitcher of sweet tea for the fridge using that as the "base"?



That's a really great idea! Unfortunately, I'd drank it before I wrote the post, but I think I could do that the next time we get it. It's so sweet, I don't think it would be too watered down by mixing it half and half with water. 

I did count the calories for the day, though. I've done fine for today, but I just hate starting my new diet off on that foot.


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> , escape!  (Susie)  Hope that you day is a great one!
> 
> Anyone else have a birthday coming up soon?
> 
> *lovedvc,* good luck on your appointment today.
> 
> *Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*
> 
> I have measurements that I do sporadically.  Mostly I use the "how I am feeling test."  If I feel strong and feel like I am making progress, then I know that I am regardless of what the scale says.  I probably should add some more measurements so I will be watching to see what you all say!
> 
> Have a great day all!




Measuring progress:  Tons of ways...scale, measurements, the way clothing fits, belts, acid reflux or lack of, snoring, friends comments, photos.

I'm struggling.  TOM has arrived along with my chocolate cravings.  I'm seriously thinking of doing Atkins again until our trip.  I was super successful doing it 6 years ago and I wonder if switching it up would kick my body in gear and give up those last lbs   What to do...What to do


----------



## maiziezoe

lovedvc said:


> I went to the neurologist appointment this morning.  I truly believe that I had my first anxiety attack before I went.  What an awful feeling, I would have paid millions for a xanax this morning.  So the Dr. did a few little things in the office and took a look at the last MRI from a year ago and according to that everything looks normal.  So on for more testing.  My next test will be an EEG to check my brain waves.  Of course you could imagine the little snickering in the corner from my husband trying to make me laugh.  I truly to do love him.  Then on to a neuro psyche test which can take up to 4 hours to complete.  Tomorrow I will call to see exactly what that's all about.  Hopefully in a few weeks I will have the answers that I want, nothing is wrong.  But its better to be safe than sorry, too much family history.  I want to be here a long time for my children and my husband.  With all this going on today I stayed on program, didn't make it to the gym because of the appointment but that's okay my muscles need a little break every so often.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your well wishes.  I haven't really told many people in my life what's been going on because I don't want to worry anyone unless I have to and it has been a comfort to come here and let my feelings go.


----------



## maiziezoe

I had a stressful day today... trying to decide if I want to cancel my Disney trip in December. We're supposed to go to CSR from 12/6 to 12/11 and then go on the PodCast Cruise from 12/12 to 12/16 but I am just not feeling it. *sigh* I don't know what to do.

The good news is, even though I spent the day sitting in front of the computer contemplating my decision, I didn't eat.  Yippee!


----------



## alisaheather

hello everyone! I'm a bit late to the party but hope I can join in!  I just made my WDW reservations for this coming December and can't wait.  But first need to focus on my health and energy by getting on track for the summer.  This challenge is a wonderful idea.  Thanks in advance for your support.  I'll be sure to give it back!


----------



## N&B'smom

lovedvc -   Stressful day, huh?  Glad it's over now!!

I ate dinner VERY early (4:30) due to my DS11 having a baseball game.  I decided I will not eat past 6pm.  So, needless to say I am sitting here hungry fighting the urge for a snack.  I think I'll have a big glass of water to fill me up!


----------



## tea pot

maiziezoe said:


> I had a stressful day today... trying to decide if I want to cancel my Disney trip in December. We're supposed to go to CSR from 12/6 to 12/11 and then go on the PodCast Cruise from 12/12 to 12/16 but I am just not feeling it. *sigh* I don't know what to do.
> 
> The good news is, even though I spent the day sitting in front of the computer contemplating my decision, I didn't eat.  Yippee!



Oh I'm not sure what might be going on that you would need to cancel (Need to catch up  ) But Boy I don't think I would miss the pod cast cruise if I had a chance to go and Disney in December is just Magical. Just hang on for a while it's still early you could still cancel later.


----------



## tigger813

alisaheather said:


> hello everyone! I'm a bit late to the party but hope I can join in!  I just made my WDW reservations for this coming December and can't wait.  But first need to focus on my health and energy by getting on track for the summer.  This challenge is a wonderful idea.  Thanks in advance for your support.  I'll be sure to give it back!



When are you going?
I'll be there Dec. 1-9! 

Welcome to one of the most amazing group on the boards!


----------



## Piglet18

I came home from work yesterday to discover DBF all smiles, holding a package for me... a fitbit! We live in Canada, so he had to go through some friends in Washington and a HUGE waiting list, but I loved the surprise and I love it! I am just wondering if anyone else has one and what you think about it...

Tuesday QOTD: Clothing! I got REALLY excited the other day when I was able to do up a medium-size top without it looking like a stuffed sausage ready to explode. Never mind all the other clothes I have that I can't fit yet... for me, fitting into clothes that I used to but couldn't for a while (longer than I care to admit) is the ultimate measure!


----------



## jenanderson

lisah0711 said:


> It is a hard one to figure out what works for you.  It will take some trial and error.  It's taken time but now I ask myself "are you really hungry or is somethng else going on?"  More than half the time it is something else, habit, stress, boredom, anger . . . the list goes on and on.  If it is something else, I ask myself how eating will make it better -- eventually I can talk myself out of eating.



Lisa - I am so glad you posted this.  I am really struggling with excess eating right now.  I know that often I am not hungry but still go for the food.  I am going to try to really stop and think about it.  In fact, I was going to have a bed time snack...but the truth is, I am still really full from supper.  I don't need a snack so I had better figure out something else.



lisah0711 said:


> *jenanderson,* did you see all the folks who are doing the COW?



  I am really excited!  I checked on the TOTALLY COOL prizes and they are due to be at my house on Friday!  I will be able to send out rewards right away!  I can't wait to hear how everyone likes the PRIZES!!!  I think it is great so many people will be eligible to WIN!!!



Greenfield1984 said:


> Also, I work on the 16th floor and many times a day I have to go up to the 21st.  I now always take the stairs and like seeing that I'm not as winded each time I do it. (I know, it's only 5 flights, but it's a start.  Eventually I want to do the whole 16 to get up to my office every day, but not yet).



I think it is great that you are walking up 5 flights...that is an incredible start!    I can't wait to hear how you improve this summer!!!



wtpclc said:


> COW - I have a very large Pooh Bear mug for my water.    Got it on a trip with good friedns, so it's cute and has great memories attached!



Love it!  I have a large Stitch mug with a lot of memories .... isn't it great to drink out of a mug that makes you happy?  



Rose&Mike said:


> We had an offer accepted on a BWV resale contract so we're waiting on ROFR. A new laptop is NOT in the buget right now. I'll check in later.



Rose - I missed this...are you purchasing a BWV contract?  If so, that is totally exciting!!!!



N&B'smom said:


> So...........I'm at work and had a great, healthy breakfast and already had 32oz of water and am currently drinking a 20oz decaf coffee with a tiny bit of Splenda.  Water is so key for me!!



  Super job with the water! 



keenercam said:


> I really, really wanted to score all the points for the COW this week. I usually drink so much water.  I LOVE water.   I seriously NEED it, almost compulsively.  Unfortunately, getting back and forth to the bathroom on crutches has made me seriously diminish the amount of water I am drinking, compared to what I usually drink.  Right now, I am CRAVING lemon slices for my water. But, alas, I am drinking from a 16 oz water bottle and have neither the means to get a slice of lemon, nor somewhere to put it. LOL!  I am living vicariously through all of you.



Cam - The water is really hard for me as well....I am a teacher and it is so difficult to have to go to the bathroom all the time while I am teaching.  I could not imagine having to go to the bathroom all the time with crutches!    I hope that you are able to get up and about again soon!!!



MushyMushy said:


> Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)!
> 
> PART ONE
> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
> Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
> 
> PART TWO
> To help establish the habit of drinking your 6-8 oz of water each day, your challenge for this week is to find a cup, glass, mug, bottlewhatever.that will inspired you and make you feel happy each day! No need to send me a PM of what you found. Instead, post at any time this week about what is inspiring you to drink your water! Can't wait to hear about all the fun cups, mugs, bottles, etc!
> 
> The water part of it will be easy for me. I usually only drink water throughout the week. The veggies, on the other hand....   But I'm definitely going to give it a good try!



  Yay!  Another person in for the COW!  Good luck with eating the veggies!  I started by eating just baby carrots and lettuce until I felt like I was a rabbit!  Finally, I started trying some other veggies and it has been getting a lot easier.  



Connie96 said:


> _*For all you runners...*_
> When do you run? I work a full time office job M-F 8-5 and I have a 3yo DD. My running options (during the week) are 4:45am or 6:30pm.
> 
> How do y'all balance the relative safety of running in the daylight versus the relative comfort (and heat stroke avoidance) of running in the dark?



Sorry I don't have any good answers for you.    I hope that through some trial and error you are able to find something that works for you.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Don't forget to post your healthy recipes. I'll update the first post as new recipes come in. We started this towards the end of the last challenge.
> 
> Here's the link to where you can post recipes!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2447512



I didn't even know about this!  I am really excited and will have to check it out!  Thanks for your work on it!  



cativa said:


> MondayQOTD:  I have zero willpower (as evidenced by my overindulgences this weekend!) so I'm telling everyone who will listen that I'm dieting.  It does help when my cubemate raises her eyebrow at me if I head toward the candy dish!  Even more important though - if DH knows I'm "being good" he won't bring me home treats or suggest we go get pizza for dinner.



I did the same thing with both my diet and my running.  I told everyone who would listen that I was going to start running and train for a 1/2 marathon.  It has kept me running more days then you can imagine!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Same here
> I have no idea how I'm going to keep up with everybody.  Last challenge I had so much drama going on I didn't post often but kept up with reporting in.  This time I want/need to keep up with both especially since I am coaching later on.  And yes, there's still drama



Keeping up is going to take some work but it is my goal too.  I know that when I post, I do better.  Good luck with the drama in your life...I hope it works itself out as quick as possible.  



corinnak said:


> Hi Losers!  I spent the holiday weekend dredging through my piles of paper clutter.  Oh, the shame.   I also ran a 5K on Monday and did fine, but not better than my previous time on that course this past March.  It's my second best time ever, though, so I am not complaining one bit.  I have to say, I'd rather run at a half marathon pace for 2+ hours than a 5K pace for around half an hour.  Which is good, because next weekend is the Minneapolis Half Marathon!  I hope the weather will not be too warm.



Corrina - I am so with you...I would rather run at my 1/2 marathon pace for 2+ hours...I have decided that I hate 5K runs.   

Hey...will I see you in Minneapolis?  DH and I will be there.  We are planning on lining up in the 10:30 or 10:45 pace area.  Our goal is really 11:15 but on all our long runs, we have been doing the running at about 10:45.  Our pace slows because we walk briefly at 4 miles and 7.5 or 8 miles.  We figure we will need to walk briefly at 11 miles as well.  The walking slows our overall pace but I am not coordinated enough to run and drink!    It would be cool to try for another picture and say hello!



cclovesdis said:


> I am so excited to share that I had a very OP day today! No binges and actually, I overcame the urge to binge. I am very, very proud of myself.



CC - You go girl!  Way to have a great day and you should be proud of yourself!  



maiziezoe said:


> I had a stressful day today... trying to decide if I want to cancel my Disney trip in December. We're supposed to go to CSR from 12/6 to 12/11 and then go on the PodCast Cruise from 12/12 to 12/16 but I am just not feeling it. *sigh* I don't know what to do.
> 
> The good news is, even though I spent the day sitting in front of the computer contemplating my decision, I didn't eat.  Yippee!



This would be a stressful decision for me.  Good luck with the choices and good for you for not eating as you had to deal with it.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?

My plan is to stick with the habits i developed during the last challenge.  I've gotten a great handle on working out several times a week.  Now, I need to add in more veggies and determine just how much i need to eat on a daily basis. 


Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)! 

PART ONE
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)

PART TWO
To help establish the habit of drinking your 6-8 oz of water each day, your challenge for this week is to find a cup, glass, mug, bottlewhatever.that will inspired you and make you feel happy each day! No need to send me a PM of what you found. Instead, post at any time this week about what is inspiring you to drink your water! Can't wait to hear about all the fun cups, mugs, bottles, etc!

1 question.  The water part is drinking 8oz glasses 6 times per day right?  I think that's how I'm reading it. 

As for my drinking inspiration:  It is my refillable mug from my honeymoon almost 7yrs. ago.  We stayed at CSR and every afternoon i get home from work and fill it up before I take Onslow out for his walk.  Come in from the walk and then its workout time after a quick top-off or refill depending on how much i drank walking. 

QOTD Saturday: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?

Traditionally, I let myself slide a bit during summer.  More trips to the beach means more big meals, more soda etc. This year I have to find a way to be flexible but not like completely off the wagon.  Hopefully, by the time I go up again I will have somewhat of a handle on what i need to do up there.  However, I am allowed as much birch beer as I want because i can't get it at home. Not at a restaurant or in a bottle at the store. 

QOTD SUNDAY: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?

Probably Splash Mountain.

QOTD Monday: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?

Not to worry about temptations in first place, and to leave wiggle room.  I deal with cravings/temptations on a case by case basis.  

Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?

I use a tape measure every so often, basically whenever i get the urge or its been a few weeks.  I also use the belt to my work pants as a guide. Needing to slide another notch is always good and the goal is not to slide back.  1 more thing i do I picked up from the last challenge.   I have DH take pics of me about once a month, so I can see the progress in a somewhat 360 degree fashion.  So I no longer have to take is word that the love handles on my back are disapearing.  I can see for myself.  But i won't be posting them here anytime soon.


----------



## Octoberbride03

> Keeping up is going to take some work but it is my goal too. I know that when I post, I do better. Good luck with the drama in your life...I hope it works itself out as quick as possible.



TY Jen.  Seems like my life has been filled with it since Jan. and it doesn't seem to be stopping anytime soon.  Its just evolved from house drama to family drama.  I could write the novel but I'm not ready to yet.


----------



## Connie96

corinnak said:


> Connie - I don't have the same time constraints as you, but I read you loud and clear on the concerns about running in the dark and even moreso on the challenges and pain of running in the heat of the day.  I don't have a schedule fix for you, but I do have a few tips/suggestion about running in the heat (you may know all of these but better to share redundant info than not to share much needed info, I figure):
> 
> 1. I always carry water when I'm running in the heat - one time I thought I'd be able to use a drinking fountain and in fact, it was turned off that day.  Ugh.  Unpleasant and dangerous to be out there without hydration in the heat.  Either a belt pack or a bottle with a strap for your hand can work.
> 
> 2.  Electrolytes - depending on how long you are out there and how much you sweat, this CAN become a potentially deadly issue - Hyponaetremia has gotten a lot of press lately - and is basically having too much water, not enough electrolytes.  Drink to thirst only and if you are out there for more than an hour, consider adding some electrolytes as well.
> 
> 3.  Realize that the heat does slow you down considerably.  Don't even worry about your pace when it is hot out - your body is putting in lots of energy cooling you down and can't devote it to speed.  If you need to, cut back your miles/ take more walk breaks when it's hot/sunny.
> 
> 4.  Sunblock:  I burn really easily.  My favorite sunblocks for running are the Coppertone Sport (blue spray bottle) in SPF 30 or 50.  The 90 is gross.  For my face, I like Hawaiian Tropic SPF 50 Ozone Ultimate .5 oz stick (I usually find it at wal-mart - unfortunately, Target here does not carry it.  Bah.)



Thanks Corinna! That is all great information and I will definitely remember of this when I'm getting ready to head out next. I haven't started carrying water with me up to this point. My runs (run/walk) are just under an hour right now. Tonight I got started at 7:30 instead of my usual 6:30 and it made a huge difference! I think the new rule (heat-wise, for now anyway) is don't start earlier than 7:30 in the evening and don't start later than 7:30 in the morning. 

I am registered to run a 5K this Saturday morning (6/5). If any of you folks are in the Central Texas area and want information about the race, give me a holler.

Have a great night.


----------



## A.Mickey

maiziezoe said:


> I had a stressful day today... trying to decide if I want to cancel my Disney trip in December. We're supposed to go to CSR from 12/6 to 12/11 and then go on the PodCast Cruise from 12/12 to 12/16 but I am just not feeling it. *sigh* I don't know what to do.
> 
> The good news is, even though I spent the day sitting in front of the computer contemplating my decision, I didn't eat.  Yippee!



WHAT!?!?!  What aren't you feeling?  I hope you aren't losing the Disney Bug.


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenanderson said:


> Rose - I missed this...are you purchasing a BWV contract?  If so, that is totally exciting!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...will I see you in Minneapolis?  DH and I will be there.  We are planning on lining up in the 10:30 or 10:45 pace area.  Our goal is really 11:15 but on all our long runs, we have been doing the running at about 10:45.  Our pace slows because we walk briefly at 4 miles and 7.5 or 8 miles.  We figure we will need to walk briefly at 11 miles as well.  The walking slows our overall pace but I am not coordinated enough to run and drink!    It would be cool to try for another picture and say hello!


Thanks Jen. We're excited. We have SSR and rather than add on there we put an offer on a BWV contract. It might not make it through ROFR, so we're trying not to get too excited. We decided to go ahead and buy some more points rather than move to a new house. Too much work to move!

Is the race this weekend? Too exciting! Hope you all have great weather. Are you walking when you hydrate? DH has been carrying a water bottle and I take a sip every mile or so. Most of the time I get water up my nose, on my shirt, etc. But I think I'm getting a little bit. At some point I'm going to add goo in, but haven't seemed to need it yet.

My stomach is kind of a mess today. It started last night after dinner. I feel like I swallowed a cantalope, very bloated. Hopefully this is a temporary thing. We eat beans all the time, so I don't think it was the hummus, but who knows. I really want to skip working out after work, but hopefully I'll feel better by then.

Have a great day!


----------



## tigger813

Just got back from a 2-3 mile walk with my neighbor! What a beautiful day it is today! Hoping to get in a few more miles this more. I think I'll do the 2 mile WATP after putting DD1 on the bus. Also hope to do some elliptical today.

Still going to eat lightly today just to make sure tummy is better. Afraid I'm actually going to end up with a gain this week due to my overindulgence last weekend and lack of anything yesterday. I'm not going to take this weekend off like I usually do. I'll get in my workouts before soccer on Saturday and before I take the girls for their dance photos on Sunday. We are going to a friend's house on Saturday night and I'm not sure what we're doing for food yet. I will bring some hummus and pita bread and carrots. I will only drink light beer as well this weekend if I'm going to drink anything.

Time to make DD1s lunch.


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> I am really struggling with excess eating right now.  I know that often I am not hungry but still go for the food.   I checked on the TOTALLY COOL prizes and they are due to be at my house on Friday!  I will be able to send out rewards right away! DH and I will be there.  We are planning on lining up in the 10:30 or 10:45 pace area.  Our goal is really 11:15 but on all our long runs, we have been doing the running at about 10:45.


That just sounds so awesome to me, Jen!  I am really trying to slowly increase my mileage, I'm not sure how much my bum ankle/leg can take, so I am taking it slowly.  I am working on 2 4Mruns, and 1 5.5 a week, then I'll up each one by .5 mile to see what I can handle!  I can't believe you actually ordered real prizes!  I've been trying to grab a mug of water when I think I need a snack at night.  That's been helpful for me.



Octoberbride03 said:


> I have DH take pics of me about once a month, so I can see the progress in a somewhat 360 degree fashion.  So I no longer have to take is word that the love handles on my back are disapearing.  I can see for myself.  But i won't be posting them here anytime soon.


That's a great idea.  I might have to steal it!


Octoberbride03 said:


> Seems like my life has been filled with it since Jan. and it doesn't seem to be stopping anytime soon.  Its just evolved from house drama to family drama.  I could write the novel but I'm not ready to yet.


I hate drama!  Hope it gets better for you soon!



Connie96 said:


> My runs (run/walk) are just under an hour right now. Tonight I got started at 7:30 instead of my usual 6:30 and it made a huge difference! I think the new rule (heat-wise, for now anyway) is don't start earlier than 7:30 in the evening and don't start later than 7:30 in the morning.



Sounds like a plan!  I started running this winter when the wind chill was below zero, but I think the heat is worse, believe it or not!



Rose&Mike said:


> We have SSR and rather than add on there we put an offer on a BWV contract. It might not make it through ROFR, so we're trying not to get too excited.  Most of the time I get water up my nose, on my shirt, etc. But I think I'm getting a little bit.



  That had me spitting out my coffee this am!  Too funny, totally like what I would do!!!!  Good luck on ROFR!  Hope your tummy feels better, mine gets that way sometimes.  Try some yogurt, it seems to help me.  

Got my 4 miles in this am, and feeling good!  Scale is finally moving to drop the weekend weight, and if I keep it up, I might actually have a loss this week!  I was hoping for a big one, as only 2.5 weeks until Disney, but after Monday's weight, I'll take a small loss!  Still can't convince Dh to drop DxDP, but he did say that he won't be upset if I don't "order my money's worth."  I was afraid he would start fussing if I don't order desserts, etc, b/c we had paid for them, but he said he didn't care if I don't eat at all, as long as he can.  He wants to get serious about weight loss, but is giving himself until after Disney to do it!  

Have a great day everyone! We are having our end of the year program for Kindergarten today, and for the first time in several years, I won't mind having my picture made w/ the kiddos and standing in front holding the microphone for them.  
Taryn


----------



## lisah0711

acename said:


> I can tell I'm making progress by how my clothes fit.  Particularly in the thigh area.  That's my worst trouble spot so I know if my pants feel more loose there I'm making progress.
> 
> I had a bad weekend for sure food wise.  Luckily my husband decided this weekend he wants to lose weight too.  I got a new scale last week(the old one was broken) and he didn't realize how much weight he gained while I was pregnant .  My mom also is getting back on weight watchers too so our gatherings will have more healthy options.   I do much better when someone else is losing with me, so this is really good news for me weight loss wise.



It does help when your nearest and dearest are on the same page!  



MushyMushy said:


> That did it! Thanks, Lisa.



Yay!  



princessbride6205 said:


> *Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*  How my clothes fit is a big one for me. I still had clothes from my thinner days (2004-05) in my closet. I've been able to fit back into everything now as I maintain my goal weight. The only problem is that those were my pre-professional attire days, so I only have 2 work-suitable pants to wear! How my clothes fit was actually part of how I decided on my goal weight. If I had tried to lose any more weight, I would have been too thin for my '04-'05 clothes.



Sounds like a good excuse for some shopping to me!  



LuvBaloo said:


> I've finally figured out that my state of mind has a big impact on losing weight, so I'm focussing on going to bed every night feeling like I've accomplished something.  *So instead of the last thoughts of the day being all the things I failed to do, I'm making myself think about the things I did do, and I'm sleeping better and feeling overall more positive.*



This is a great idea and I've read that your brain will actually develop the more positive thought pathways when you do this regularly!


----------



## jenanderson

Octoberbride03 said:


> Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)!
> 
> PART ONE
> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
> Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
> 
> PART TWO
> To help establish the habit of drinking your 6-8 oz of water each day, your challenge for this week is to find a cup, glass, mug, bottlewhatever.that will inspired you and make you feel happy each day! No need to send me a PM of what you found. Instead, post at any time this week about what is inspiring you to drink your water! Can't wait to hear about all the fun cups, mugs, bottles, etc!
> 
> 1 question.  The water part is drinking 8oz glasses 6 times per day right?  I think that's how I'm reading it.
> 
> As for my drinking inspiration:  It is my refillable mug from my honeymoon almost 7yrs. ago.  We stayed at CSR and every afternoon i get home from work and fill it up before I take Onslow out for his walk.  Come in from the walk and then its workout time after a quick top-off or refill depending on how much i drank walking.



Yep - It is 8 oz of water, 6 times a day!  

It is amazing how many of us use our resort mugs.  I love that yours is from your honeymoon!



Connie96 said:


> I am registered to run a 5K this Saturday morning (6/5). If any of you folks are in the Central Texas area and want information about the race, give me a holler.



Good Luck with your race on Saturday!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks Jen. We're excited. We have SSR and rather than add on there we put an offer on a BWV contract. It might not make it through ROFR, so we're trying not to get too excited. We decided to go ahead and buy some more points rather than move to a new house. Too much work to move!
> 
> Is the race this weekend? Too exciting! Hope you all have great weather. Are you walking when you hydrate? DH has been carrying a water bottle and I take a sip every mile or so. Most of the time I get water up my nose, on my shirt, etc. But I think I'm getting a little bit. At some point I'm going to add goo in, but haven't seemed to need it yet.



We would love to buy DVC but I seriously think we will move to Florida before that will happen.  

Yep, the race is on Sunday, June 6th.  I am a excited and scared all at the same time!  We have been trying different things to prepare for the race with our drinks and nutrition.  I seriously cannot run and sip at the same time so when I need water, we have to walk and then I drink.  We tried the goo....never again...it was so gross!  We use jelly bean like things and they are okay.  Again, I struggle to run and eat so I do it when we stop and walk a bit.  The walk breaks are nice because then I feel really ready to go for the next miles again.



tigger813 said:


> Just got back from a 2-3 mile walk with my neighbor! What a beautiful day it is today!



Morning Tracey!  Sounds like you must be feeling a little bit better today.  Great job starting the day with a beautiful walk!



flipflopmom said:


> That just sounds so awesome to me, Jen!  I am really trying to slowly increase my mileage, I'm not sure how much my bum ankle/leg can take, so I am taking it slowly.  I am working on 2 4Mruns, and 1 5.5 a week, then I'll up each one by .5 mile to see what I can handle!  I can't believe you actually ordered real prizes!  I've been trying to grab a mug of water when I think I need a snack at night.  That's been helpful for me.
> 
> Sounds like a plan!  I started running this winter when the wind chill was below zero, but I think the heat is worse, believe it or not!
> 
> 
> Got my 4 miles in this am, and feeling good!



Taryn - Yep...real prizes for the COW!  I kept thinking about what is motivating to me and it is being recognized but prizes are HUGE!  

Great job on your miles this morning.  It sounds like your running is going well and you are increasing your mileage nicely.  We normally only do 3-4 mile runs during the week.  It is the weekend when we have been doing 7-11 miles.  I totally agree about running in the heat.  Below zero was tough at times but I could put on many layers and still run....there is only so much I can take off when it gets hot.  

Today I will get some cross training in as I move boxes out of my classroom and bring them home with me tonight.  I have a bunch packed up and need to get going on getting all of my personal items out of my classroom.  My goal would be to move about 10 boxes tonight and some other big things that can't really be packed up.  We still have school until next Thursday but I have a lot of stuff.

Figured I should also give a personal update on the COW...I have been using a Disney resort mug to make me a bit happier as I drink all kinds of water.  One thing that has really been helping is that I put a mug in the bathroom at night - that way when I get up in the morning, I fill it up right away and drink at least one mug full once I am out of the shower and I am getting ready.  I also have this really great new mug that you can put your own photos in and I want to make a collage of WDW/Cruise photos and start to use that one as well.  So, the water is going great.  The veggies are still a bit of a struggle some days but when we went shopping last night, I picked up a good variety again and I should get them all in.  My newest favorite is the single serving broccoli and cheese containers (zero WW points).  I think they are great in my lunch box each day!

Time to run but I will be on later!  Happy Wednesday everyone!
Jen


----------



## MushyMushy

Good morning everyone! 

I hope we're all feeling good and motivated today. With all this wonderful support, how can we not be? I already got started on my first glass of water (lime green plastic glass ). 

How did everyone do yesterday? I tracked all my calories in Spark People and hit my target even with a small dish of ice cream in the evening. I got in my 2 veggies.... as long as a baked potato counts as a veggie. No exercise at this point. I know I need to, but I'm still exhausted and sore from the weekend.


----------



## lisah0711

BernardandMissBianca said:


> *Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*
> 
> How my clothes feel and if I need maalox. If I don't need maalox that day, it's been a good day. With my clothes, I have a few staple wardrobe pieces that I leave hanging around to try on every once in a while



 Hope that you don't need maalox too often.



Greenfield1984 said:


> Wow Connie, you're telling my story! My DD is the same way with her bedtime and I also am always trying to fit in a run.  5am is just too early for me, though at least now it's light out at 5am so it's safer.  But if I don't go at 5am, then it has to be 9pm after she's gone to bed  and that's the LAST thing I feel like doing after a LONG day.  So I feel your pain!
> My solution is that I tend to put DD in the jogging stroller and bring her with me when I get home from work. I also put the dog's leash on the stroller and she comes with us. I make sure I end my jog at a park so that I can let DD out to play afterwards.
> Also my DH is reaaally good about taking care of DD when I get home so that I have time to go run (I'm only out for about 40 minutes). He's a real asset to my whole weight loss program



Wow!  Talk about multitasking walking the kids and the dog and working in a trip to the park.  



MushyMushy said:


> Would someone please remind me that just because my hubby is being nice and bringing me home a McDonald's sweet tea I don't have to actually drink the darn thing?



Give him a big , say thanks, and figure out how to make it last like Cam suggested.  Then wait until tomorrow and suggest that might not be the best choice for you now -- he obviously loves you and wants to give you a treat, he just might need a little guidance on how to do it.  



keenercam said:


> Can you drink just some of it, mixed with water or unsweetened tea and leave the rest in the fridge to drink over the next day or 2?  Could you make a pitcher of sweet tea for the fridge using that as the "base"?



This was a great idea, Cam!  



Connie96 said:


> Yeah, I definitely couldn't do this with out DH's support.  When I go run these days, I'm gone for about an hour or a little more and they do enjoy hanging out together. It's just that I ALWAYS do the bedtime routine. Of course, it has been three years... maybe he's ready to take a turn. But, am I ready to let him? I'd hate to give up my story time and cuddle time before lights out. (It's only 2 evenings a week - I'm sure I could adjust.)



, your DH really can get your DD to bed and you might be right that it is his turn.  You're not really missing out when you are sharing that special time of day with your DH!  



LuvBaloo said:


> And copying from a page in my BL page-a-day calendar:
> *Successful weight-loss frame of mind:*
> Believe you can do it.
> Don't forget to eat.
> Write down everything you eat.
> Learn new cooking techniques.
> Handle cravings sensibly.
> Tame your temptations.
> Look at healthy foods in a new light.
> Face emotional eating head on.​



Thanks for all the cool statistics, Shannon, and *THANK YOU, THANK YOU* for being our weightkeeper!  

*You will always find a link to current results and COW in the first few posts of this thread.*



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm always amazed when my clothes get a bit looser, or I fit into something I could not wear before. I also measure my progress by the workouts I'm able to do -- time and distance. When I increased my weekly long runs to 9M, I was really proud!
> 
> *Connie96* -- I am one of those 4:30 am people. The hardest part is getting out of the bed -- and I am very lucky because I have a TM in my basement/guest suite (that's our fancy name for in-law!). I only have to go downstairs and I'm good to go. It was hard to shift myself here and I still have days when it just doesn't happen. I'm just much happier if I get my workout in before the day starts. I do not like working out after a long day at my desk. I try to be in bed with lights out at 9:30 every night. This works well because my dh heads for the gym in the evening. And it also works because I have one ds12, who goes to bed at 9. I can still get him settled -- it's pretty much hug, kiss and "Did you brush your teeth?" at this point, and then relax with a book and cup of hot tea before I go to sleep. I Tivo if there is something I really want to see. I can be off the TM by 6, and in the shower, and then ds can get in at 6:30. Like I said, it's not perfect, but it generally works for me.



Isn't it fun to fit in something that you didn't think would fit? 

Do you do some of your running outside, Maria?  Our weather is bad so often we really are going to have to get a treadmill or I am going to have to join the facility with the indoor track.  It would be nice to swim, strength train and do other things, but it is so hard to beat the convenience of home!  



Connie96 said:


> Thanks, Worfie. I have done the 4:30 thing in the past, but that was for workout videos in the living room and not running the neighborhood in the dark. I may get a treadmill someday, but it's not in the budget right now and I really SO much prefer being outside. Having a treadmill would take away any excuses when it's pouring rain or thunderstorming. Unless the power goes out, of course!
> 
> Thanks to each of you for sharing your run-schedule solutions. It's just one of those things that I'll have to keep changing until I get it right so that I'll stick with it!



That's the ticket!  And it may turn out that you don't work out at the same time every day either.  



LMDisneygirl said:


> I was at home before lunch today and found myself thinking about carry-out from a restaurant that is very close to my house.  I had developed a habit of getting it on Mondays for lunch.  Today does feel like a Monday too!  And let's just say it's not health food!  But I decided instead to go to the freezer and get the Lean Cuisine Lasagna and make that instead.  It was very good, and I was satisfied and didn't have that overstuffed feeling I would have had from going to the other place.
> 
> I have been using "Lose It" on my Iphone for a couple of weeks now, but have been on it for a few days, and then off for a few.  Today was another fresh start.  If I'm going to lose 20 pounds before Disney I need to start making better choices more often.  And so this afternoon I did!
> 
> Yay me!



Yay you!    Way to resist that temptation!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> OMG that is a weakness.  for awhile I would go to mcd's for breakfast every morning and order a Large sweet tea along with a buscuit with bacon and cheese, no egg and a hashbrown.  Can you believe that.  I could just vomit right now thinking about it.  I swear they put secret addicting potion in the tea.  I would crave it if i didnt have it.  I am proud to say I have not drank one in over a month. Woohoo!  I am at the point where I dont even think about stopping when I drive by the thousands of fast food places I pass on the way home.  I just have to think of all you guys and the inspirational stories and support I have and I just cruise on by.



Isn't it amazing that what you could eat without blinking an eye sounds totally unappetizing now?  



cativa said:


> MondayQOTD:  I have zero willpower (as evidenced by my overindulgences this weekend!) so I'm telling everyone who will listen that I'm dieting.  It does help when my cubemate raises her eyebrow at me if I head toward the candy dish!  Even more important though - if DH knows I'm "being good" he won't bring me home treats or suggest we go get pizza for dinner.
> 
> TuesdayQOTD:  I can feel when I'm treating my body poorly.  My skin is greasier, I'm lethargic and moody, and I don't sleep well.  When I'm eating right, drinking water and exercising I just feel better and sleep so much better!  Makes me wonder why I do eat badly so often



That is a good strategy because one of those helpful people will pipe up if you start to lose your willpower!  

*pjlla,* glad you were able to get in a workout yesterday.  I know how much you needed that!  

*Bree,* glad that you had a great birthday week-end!


----------



## wtpclc

LMDisneygirl said:


> I was at home before lunch today and found myself thinking about carry-out from a restaurant that is very close to my house.  I had developed a habit of getting it on Mondays for lunch.  Today does feel like a Monday too!  And let's just say it's not health food!  But I decided instead to go to the freezer and get the Lean Cuisine Lasagna and make that instead.  It was very good, and I was satisfied and didn't have that overstuffed feeling I would have had from going to the other place.
> 
> I have been using "Lose It" on my Iphone for a couple of weeks now, but have been on it for a few days, and then off for a few.  Today was another fresh start.  If I'm going to lose 20 pounds before Disney I need to start making better choices more often.  And so this afternoon I did!
> 
> Yay me!



Great job!  Love that feeling! 

jenanderson - Yeah, a dfun mug with memories is great!  Then again, I do all I cann to surround myself with happy thoughts at work. 

Rose&Mike - Good luck with ROFR!  Things are going pretty low these days, so I hope you luck out!  I own SSR and added on there, just because eit's eassier for em to keep track and we travel off season a lot, so I can get in almost anywhere.  BW is where we honeymooned, though, so it's near and dear to my heart.

luvdvc - (((hugs)))  It's great to have a place liek this to unload these things.  Funny, many of those internet friends that I unloaded to have become some of my nearest and dearest friends.  Hope things work out well for you.  One step/test at a time. 

Cam - I hate that you can't even ge ta lemon for your water.  Did you request some be left behind for you today?  Hope you are feeling better soon!!!!  

Darn, missed part 2 of the COW.  Veggies.  Must work on that.  Must re-stock my edamame.  Good veggie, high in protein adn I have to slow down to eat it.    That does wonders for me!

Lisa & Shannon - You 2 rock!


----------



## lisah0711

Octoberbride03 said:


> Same here
> I have no idea how I'm going to keep up with everybody.  Last challenge I had so much drama going on I didn't post often but kept up with reporting in.  This time I want/need to keep up with both especially since I am coaching later on.  And yes, there's still drama



 Sorry for the drama.  You can always just jump in where you are if you can't post for a few days.  With all the vacations and other activities going on there will be a lot of that this summer!  



tigger813 said:


> Listening to the WWoHP podcast. Very interesting. I'm shocked they have a fat patrol not at the beginning of the line. They have try out seats near the front but not a patrol so you don't waste 2-3 hours in line. I'd be ticked if I waited in line and then they told me I was too heavy to ride it!



That would be a big bummer!  



CharityLynn said:


> A tad late to the party but I'm here. My name is Charity.
> 
> Lately trying to lose weight has been so hard, so much harder than ever before. Last year I gained 40lbs! I really need to get my butt in gear and hopefully this will help me. I have been around for other challenges, the recent ones I came day one and really didn't return, I'm hoping this time will different I am so sick of myself where my health is concerned. [/COLOR]



 CharityLynn!  Thanks for joining our challenge!    It is hard to lose weight and to work exercise into your daily routine.  You might not figure out how to do the first, second or even fifth time you try.  But every day that you don't give up and you do something to help yourself, you will be one step closer to your goals.  The only time that we fail is when we give up.  You can do this!  



Leleluvsdis said:


> I'm new here and I haven't read all the post I'm joining in! I need to lose about 70lbs total, and hope to lose 26lbs over the summer taking into account we have many birthdays, holidays, etc and don't want to be hard on myself about not losing a huge amount because of them.



 Leleluvsdis!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



carmiedog said:


> I wanted to stay up with QOTDs this round, but wow! I'm already so far behind. Here's my catching up...



 Hi carmiedog!  Say "hello" to the winner of our BL 9 Spring Challenge!  



corinnak said:


> Connie - I don't have the same time constraints as you, but I read you loud and clear on the concerns about running in the dark and even moreso on the challenges and pain of running in the heat of the day.  I don't have a schedule fix for you, but I do have a few tips/suggestion about running in the heat (you may know all of these but better to share redundant info than not to share much needed info, I figure):
> 
> 1. I always carry water when I'm running in the heat - one time I thought I'd be able to use a drinking fountain and in fact, it was turned off that day.  Ugh.  Unpleasant and dangerous to be out there without hydration in the heat.  Either a belt pack or a bottle with a strap for your hand can work.
> 
> 2.  Electrolytes - depending on how long you are out there and how much you sweat, this CAN become a potentially deadly issue - Hyponaetremia has gotten a lot of press lately - and is basically having too much water, not enough electrolytes.  Drink to thirst only and if you are out there for more than an hour, consider adding some electrolytes as well.
> 
> 3.  Realize that the heat does slow you down considerably.  Don't even worry about your pace when it is hot out - your body is putting in lots of energy cooling you down and can't devote it to speed.  If you need to, cut back your miles/ take more walk breaks when it's hot/sunny.
> 
> 4.  Sunblock:  I burn really easily.  My favorite sunblocks for running are the Coppertone Sport (blue spray bottle) in SPF 30 or 50.  The 90 is gross.  For my face, I like Hawaiian Tropic SPF 50 Ozone Ultimate .5 oz stick (I usually find it at wal-mart - unfortunately, Target here does not carry it.  Bah.)



Thanks for these great running tips, corinnak!  



dizcrazy said:


> Also late to the party - went to Ocean City, NJ for the long weekend!
> 
> 5/31 Monday QOTD: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?
> Filling up on liquids usually works for me.  But when it doesn't, I've been sucking on tootsie pop lollipops!
> 
> 6/1 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?   Basically just by my clothing.



 dizcrazy!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I tamed the paper clutter in my house today! I have not felt this organized since August. Of course I feel like the life has been sucked out of me, but at least it's all organized and put away. I feel so much more in control of things when my house is not messy.
> 
> Made homemade hummus and had a wrap for dinner with tomatoes, avocados, lettuce and a tiny bit of cheddar cheese. It was yummy. I only had one and I am full. I also had a bud select--the one that's 55 calories. I know I would be better off with no alcohol, but sometimes I just want one.
> 
> Tomorrow is back to work. My plan is to go to strength class after work.
> 
> Welcome to all the new folks!
> 
> I'm off to shred all the stuff I am getting rid of! Have a nice evening.



Did you put your homemade hummus recipe on the BL recipe thread?  That sounds like a good one to have on there -- especially for summer.  



lovedvc said:


> I went to the neurologist appointment this morning.  I truly believe that I had my first anxiety attack before I went.  What an awful feeling, I would have paid millions for a xanax this morning.  So the Dr. did a few little things in the office and took a look at the last MRI from a year ago and according to that everything looks normal.  So on for more testing.  My next test will be an EEG to check my brain waves.  Of course you could imagine the little snickering in the corner from my husband trying to make me laugh.  I truly to do love him.  Then on to a neuro psyche test which can take up to 4 hours to complete.  Tomorrow I will call to see exactly what that's all about.  Hopefully in a few weeks I will have the answers that I want, nothing is wrong.  But its better to be safe than sorry, too much family history.  I want to be here a long time for my children and my husband.  With all this going on today I stayed on program, didn't make it to the gym because of the appointment but that's okay my muscles need a little break every so often.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your well wishes.  I haven't really told many people in my life what's been going on because I don't want to worry anyone unless I have to and it has been a comfort to come here and let my feelings go.



 Hope that everything checks out okay because I know it will be a big weight off your mind.  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am so excited to share that I had a very OP day today! No binges and actually, I overcame the urge to binge. I am very, very proud of myself.
> 
> QOTD: I use my clothes as a good judge. I am hoping to fit into a certain pair of khakis (that's what I'm encouraged to wear to work-not dress pants, skirts, or dresses). I'm in between sizes now and I really want to fit into the smaller size.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support yesterday. Taryn and Lisa- I appreciate all of your thoughtful responses last night and today as well.
> 
> lovedvc: Good luck with the testing. I had an EEG. The only things I remember are being told to have someone drive me home and that I slept through almost all of the procedure. Again, best of luck!
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!
> 
> CC



Great day, CC!  



flipflopmom said:


> I know it's not the same, but I had bone grafted from my hip into my tibia when I was 17, and the whole thing screwed together.  I know what you mean about the incisions!  If it helps, the dr. told me that with therapy, I would return to 75% ability.  13 years later, I just started running again.  That is because of desire!  I did run some exactly one year after my surgery, so it can be done.  Hang in there!



Yay for you running again!


----------



## JOANNEL

Good morning all,

I had a good day yesterday. I went the see the Garnd Cirq- whichis a traveling Circ de Soleil. The group wanted to go to Applebee's. I love the spinache dip, but I did not order it. I stuck to the 550 calorie meals!! 

So yesterday I made it to the gym, and made good choices on the food side. So it was a good day for me!! One day at a time is all I can say.

Sad note- the oil is headed towards our beaches. Yesterday they closed the beaches in Alabama. It will be a sad summer if the beaches are closed. There will be so many more people out of work.

Have a great day. I have mowing and a step class for exercise today!!


----------



## lisah0711

my3princes said:


> Measuring progress:  Tons of ways...scale, measurements, the way clothing fits, belts, acid reflux or lack of, snoring, friends comments, photos.
> 
> I'm struggling.  TOM has arrived along with my chocolate cravings.  I'm seriously thinking of doing Atkins again until our trip.  I was super successful doing it 6 years ago and I wonder if switching it up would kick my body in gear and give up those last lbs   What to do...What to do



You might want to give it a try if it worked for you before.  It may or may not work for you again and I would be tempted to modify it to give yourself some fruits and vegetables.  



maiziezoe said:


> I had a stressful day today... trying to decide if I want to cancel my Disney trip in December. We're supposed to go to CSR from 12/6 to 12/11 and then go on the PodCast Cruise from 12/12 to 12/16 but I am just not feeling it. *sigh* I don't know what to do.
> 
> The good news is, even though I spent the day sitting in front of the computer contemplating my decision, I didn't eat.  Yippee!



 for your stressful day, Ann.  I would wait and see how if you feel the same about your trip for awhile before cancelling just in case "the feeling" comes back.  



alisaheather said:


> hello everyone! I'm a bit late to the party but hope I can join in!  I just made my WDW reservations for this coming December and can't wait.  But first need to focus on my health and energy by getting on track for the summer.  This challenge is a wonderful idea.  Thanks in advance for your support.  I'll be sure to give it back!



 alisaheather!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



tea pot said:


> Oh I'm not sure what might be going on that you would need to cancel (Need to catch up  ) But Boy I don't think I would miss the pod cast cruise if I had a chance to go and Disney in December is just Magical. Just hang on for a while it's still early you could still cancel later.



This is great advice, Ann!  



tigger813 said:


> *Welcome to one of the most amazing group on the boards*!



 (and modest, too.  )



Piglet18 said:


> I came home from work yesterday to discover DBF all smiles, holding a package for me... a fitbit! We live in Canada, so he had to go through some friends in Washington and a HUGE waiting list, but I loved the surprise and I love it! I am just wondering if anyone else has one and what you think about it...



Awww!   That guy must really love you!  



N&B'smom said:


> lovedvc -   Stressful day, huh?  Glad it's over now!!
> 
> I ate dinner VERY early (4:30) due to my DS11 having a baseball game.  I decided I will not eat past 6pm.  So, needless to say I am sitting here hungry fighting the urge for a snack.  I think I'll have a big glass of water to fill me up!



Hope that you chased that hunger away!  



jenanderson said:


> I am really excited!  I checked on the TOTALLY COOL prizes and they are due to be at my house on Friday!  I will be able to send out rewards right away!  I can't wait to hear how everyone likes the PRIZES!!!  I think it is great so many people will be eligible to WIN!!!



 TOTALLY COOL prizes!    Thanks for being our COW keeper, jen!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> 1 question.  The water part is drinking 8oz glasses 6 times per day right?  I think that's how I'm reading it.



You've go it six 8 ounce glasses of water a day.  

*connie96,* good luck on your 5K this week-end!  



A.Mickey said:


> WHAT!?!?!  What aren't you feeling?  I hope you aren't losing the Disney Bug.





*Rose,* hope that you are feeling better soon!  

*tigger813,* glad that you felt like a walk this morning!


----------



## Greenfield1984

Good morning everyone, 

I love coming on this board in the morning and catching up on how everyone is doing.  Hearing how you guys avoided temptation helps me to do the same. 

Had a really good day yesterday, made great food choices all day long.  When I got home I went for a run and then DH took me to dinner to celebrate his new job.  There were tons of 3000 calorie food I wanted, but I opted for the grilled salmon and an extra serving of veggies to replace the rice (and I didn't feel deprived because i LOVE salmon). So I was proud of myself yesterday.

For the COW, I've been getting in all my water and veggies.  At work I use my Disney mug, and at home I use a funky bottle I bought at Old Navy. 

I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Sounds like everyone is doing well, staying OP and keeping that exciting week 1 feeling going!  

But what are you going to do to make sure that you keep it up?  That when we get to the dog days of summer, you are just as OP and on track as you are now?    Well, you need consistency and, just in time, I came across a little article from sparkpeople.com about *3 ways to build consistency*:

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=759

*Rule #1: Never tell yourself Im not motivated. *
Thats not the real problem, unless you really dont want to lose weight or live a healthy lifestyle. As long as you do want these things, you have all the motivation you need.

*Rule #2: Build momentum one step at a time. *
Its never easy to change old habits or start new routines. Studies show that it takes anywhere from 21 to 40 days to really turn a new behavior into a persistent habit. And during that time, youre going to have to work at it pretty diligentlyeven when you dont feel like it. 

*Rule #3: Always have a plan B.* 
Because life is unpredictable and complicated, you need to have plan B readyeven before you actually need it. Plan B is an alternative way to stay consistent with your goals when your regular routine (or something else) doesnt work out as planned. Obviously, you cant foresee every single problem that might come up. But most of the time, the things that get in your way are things that happen fairly oftenlike kids getting sick, extra hours at work, or days when you just dont feel very energetic. Those surprises won't throw you off track if you plan ahead. 

Which brings me to my QOTD, *What is your secret for staying consistent?*

Have a great day all!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Morning all!!!!

Today is gonna be a good day. Today is gonna be a good day..........

Lots to do, that's good. I have to stay busy. 
Got my WATP video in this morning so I did 2 miles. 
And already have 2 of my waters in.

I'm signing my kids up for their camps today so that's 15 day of me time for 3 hours per day. So 45 hours of guaranteed work out time will be available this summer!!!! Woo Hoo!!!! I may even squeeze in a walk(one lap is 1.6 miles) while I'm at the green dropping off the check.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Which brings me to my QOTD, *What is your secret for staying consistent?*


hmmmmm..... hadn't really thought about it. 
I'm a list maker so I guess the best way for me to stay consistent is to make sure I add my workout into my Daily Grind list. If I don't have a list I tend to get to distracted by the DIS, the TV, school, etc.


----------



## wtpclc

Buffy - Congrats on the work out time!!!  

QOTD - That's a hard one for me.  I have Diet & Exercise Assistant for my Palm.  If I log food and workouts in there, I do best.  Keeps my thinking about how much I eat.  Sadly, I haven't had the motivation to begin entering again.   (yeah, you just told me that excuse doesn't cut it.  WIll start entering as soon as I hit reply!)  Wow, I need this more than I think.  thanks everyone!

I did have a small victory.  DId some wii fit yoga last night.  First time in a long time that I haven't gotten a lecture on gaining.  Iw as actually down from teh last time I used it!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning.  I'm glad I don't go to work til 10 today cuz it took me a while to catch up.  Very motivated group we have here.  



JOANNEL said:


> Sad note- the oil is headed towards our beaches. Yesterday they closed the beaches in Alabama. It will be a sad summer if the beaches are closed. There will be so many more people out of work.


 This is so sad and tragic.  I pray they can get this under control asap, but it's already having such a catastrophic effect on so many. 



maiziezoe said:


> I had a stressful day today... trying to decide if I want to cancel my Disney trip in December. We're supposed to go to CSR from 12/6 to 12/11 and then go on the PodCast Cruise from 12/12 to 12/16 but I am just not feeling it. *sigh* I don't know what to do.


 I hope you are feeling better.  Maybe a disney trip is just what you need.  December is such a beautiful time.  Maybe get over on the trip report boards and see if you can get that disney spirit back.  



jenanderson said:


> I am really excited!  I checked on the TOTALLY COOL prizes and they are due to be at my house on Friday!  I will be able to send out rewards right away!  I can't wait to hear how everyone likes the PRIZES!!!  I think it is great so many people will be eligible to WIN!!!


So fun to have prizes.  I have a lime green water bottle I use at work that holds 32 oz, and never realized the connection to the dis, but now when I drink from it, I think of you guys.  It was one of several bottles I bought last summer for my son to take to camp.  I never found a sport type bottle that didn't leak in his backpack.   (he's a little rough with it.)
At home I've been using my coffee mugs for water.  After my past 3 disney trips, I've ordered a mug from the photopass website with a pic of michael on it, and use them for my coffee every morning, but in the evening I sometimes slack on the water, so I've been having one full mug each night before bed- they're 16 oz, so it works out great.  Thanks for doing the cow, Jen.



Connie96 said:


> I am registered to run a 5K this Saturday morning (6/5). If any of you folks are in the Central Texas area and want information about the race, give me a holler.


Good luck on your 5k this weekend!!



lovedvc said:


> I went to the neurologist appointment this morning.  I truly believe that I had my first anxiety attack before I went.  What an awful feeling, I would have paid millions for a xanax this morning.  So the Dr. did a few little things in the office and took a look at the last MRI from a year ago and according to that everything looks normal.  So on for more testing.  My next test will be an EEG to check my brain waves.  Of course you could imagine the little snickering in the corner from my husband trying to make me laugh.  I truly to do love him.  Then on to a neuro psyche test which can take up to 4 hours to complete.  Tomorrow I will call to see exactly what that's all about.  Hopefully in a few weeks I will have the answers that I want, nothing is wrong.  But its better to be safe than sorry, too much family history.  I want to be here a long time for my children and my husband.  With all this going on today I stayed on program, didn't make it to the gym because of the appointment but that's okay my muscles need a little break every so often.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your well wishes.  I haven't really told many people in my life what's been going on because I don't want to worry anyone unless I have to and it has been a comfort to come here and let my feelings go.


 Anxiety attacks are so scary.  Hang in there, and we're always here to listen.  It definitely helps to get thing off your chest sometimes.  I'm glad everything is turning out ok so far, and hope you're workup will be done soon. 



LuvBaloo said:


> And copying from a page in my BL page-a-day calendar:
> *Successful weight-loss frame of mind:*
> Believe you can do it.
> Don't forget to eat.
> Write down everything you eat.
> Learn new cooking techniques.
> Handle cravings sensibly.
> Tame your temptations.
> Look at healthy foods in a new light.
> Face emotional eating head on.​


I love this.  Thank you Shannon for all the stats.  We really do have a great mix of people here, so you know no matter where you are on the scale, you are not alone.  


lisah0711 said:


> *Tuesday QOTD Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?*



Definitely clothes.  I wear scrubs for work, and they hide a multitude of sins, so my non-work wardrobe is minimal.  I'm have some capris to wear when i lose 12-15 pounds, and plan to wear them to disney in august, and I also have some from a few years ago when I was 25 pounds lighter that I will wear when I go to disney for the princess.  Positive thinking can be so powerful.  

Thanks Lisa for all your wonderful coaching this week. It's such a busy place here.  

Have a great day all.


----------



## JOANNEL

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Which brings me to my QOTD, *What is your secret for staying consistent?*



I just have to stay busy and keep the junk out of the kitchen!! Obviously I haven't been good at it or I wouldn't be back up to where I am!!


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> *What is your secret for staying consistent?*


I got nothing.  I haven't been consistent lately, but I'm going to read that article and adopt some of those ideas.  I want this so bad.  I want to run the princess.  I want to feel better physically.  The exercise, running is definitely a big part of making me feel better emotionally, and I am going to keep that up.  I guess I have been coming here consistently, and I am determined to never give up.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Which brings me to my QOTD, *What is your secret for staying consistent?*



I try to stay on track and if I find I am really wanting to stray, I will get a dole fruit bar and it hits the spot just perfect. My biggest problem recently is trying to not eat pasta. I've read about having spagetti squash in place of pasta, so  think I'm going to try that this week sometime. Has anyone else tried it? What did you think?

Hope everyone is having a good day thus far! I'm off to run some errands then back to do some yard work and maybe a little  this evening


----------



## bellaphia

Thankyou for all the birthday wishes
Birthday weekend was great but didn't get alot of formal workouts in-did do alot of gardening, walking the dog and Wii with the girls so I guess it's better than nothing! Air conditioning was broken at work yesterday so I think I sweated at least 5 lbs off-eewwww
still sooo tired all the time but have to keep telling myself to get up and move-it's so hard!


----------



## Greenfield1984

QOTD:

Consistency is not something I have figured out yet.  I'm the kind of person that once something goes wrong (say I have a binge dinner) that's it, I'm a failure and I give up.  I'm really hoping to NOT go that route again.  Basically, I have to realize that if I'm out and I eat something I really shouldn't have, well then too bad, it's in the past, let's just move on. 
Other than that, I plan out my meals/exercise, get my gym clothes out the night before...that type of stuff keeps me consistent.


----------



## wtpclc

Leleluvsdis said:


> I try to stay on track and if I find I am really wanting to stray, I will get a dole fruit bar and it hits the spot just perfect. My biggest problem recently is trying to not eat pasta. I've read about having spagetti squash in place of pasta, so  think I'm going to try that this week sometime. Has anyone else tried it? What did you think?



My parents used it when my dad was first diagnosed with diabetes.  They liked it.  Since then, though, they have found Dreamfields.  It contains semolina and that does not turn to sugars like regular psta.  May want ot give that a whirl.


----------



## maiziezoe

tea pot said:


> Oh I'm not sure what might be going on that you would need to cancel (Need to catch up  ) But Boy I don't think I would miss the pod cast cruise if I had a chance to go and Disney in December is just Magical. Just hang on for a while it's still early you could still cancel later.





A.Mickey said:


> WHAT!?!?!  What aren't you feeling?  I hope you aren't losing the Disney Bug.



I haven't canceled yet but I have looked at other vacation options. Maybe a Sandals resort or Hawaii.   I bought a couple Disney related books last night from Amazon.com to see if they bring the spark back.

Shanan ~ I feel blah. I don't know what it is. I feel disconnected. 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Morning all!!!!
> 
> Today is gonna be a good day. Today is gonna be a good day..........
> 
> Lots to do, that's good. I have to stay busy.
> Got my WATP video in this morning so I did 2 miles.
> And already have 2 of my waters in.
> 
> I'm signing my kids up for their camps today so that's 15 day of me time for 3 hours per day. So 45 hours of guaranteed work out time will be available this summer!!!! Woo Hoo!!!! I may even squeeze in a walk(one lap is 1.6 miles) while I'm at the green dropping off the check.


----------



## wtpclc

Greenfield1984 said:


> QOTD:
> 
> Consistency is not something I have figured out yet.  I'm the kind of person that once something goes wrong (say I have a binge dinner) that's it, I'm a failure and I give up.  I'm really hoping to NOT go that route again.  Basically, I have to realize that if I'm out and I eat something I really shouldn't have, well then too bad, it's in the past, let's just move on.
> Other than that, I plan out my meals/exercise, get my gym clothes out the night before...that type of stuff keeps me consistent.



One plan I use is great for binge recovery.  Basically, it says that we were made to know when we are hungry and eat then.  (Very simplified version)  I do lose (although not quickly) when I eat only when I am hungry and only until I am comfortably satisfied.  The plan for binges is that you overate.  No way you can go back.  However, if you do not eat again until you truely feel stomach hunger, you are right on track again.  Basically, you never went off.  Just start over with the next meal you eat being only when oyu are truely hungry.   Still, not something you shoudl do often, but hopefully that thinking will help next time you have an oops!


----------



## lovedvc

MushyMushy said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I hope we're all feeling good and motivated today. With all this wonderful support, how can we not be? I already got started on my first glass of water (lime green plastic glass ).
> 
> How did everyone do yesterday? I tracked all my calories in Spark People and hit my target even with a small dish of ice cream in the evening. I got in my 2 veggies.... as long as a baked potato counts as a veggie. No exercise at this point. I know I need to, but I'm still exhausted and sore from the weekend.



Sorry but even though potatoes come from the ground they are not a veggie, they are a starch.  If it works for you then don't change a thing, we won't tell.


----------



## maiziezoe

*Which brings me to my QOTD, What is your secret for staying consistent?*

I keep my eye on the big prize... my goal weight.


----------



## JOANNEL

Leleluvsdis said:


> I try to stay on track and if I find I am really wanting to stray, I will get a dole fruit bar and it hits the spot just perfect. My biggest problem recently is trying to not eat pasta. I've read about having spagetti squash in place of pasta, so  think I'm going to try that this week sometime. Has anyone else tried it? What did you think?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day thus far! I'm off to run some errands then back to do some yard work and maybe a little  this evening



I made spagetti squash once, my huband and son loved it. I ate it but, I am not a big veggie fan.


----------



## keenercam

Piglet18 said:


> I came home from work yesterday to discover DBF all smiles, holding a package for me... a fitbit! We live in Canada, so he had to go through some friends in Washington and a HUGE waiting list, but I loved the surprise and I love it! I am just wondering if anyone else has one and what you think about it..



What a sweet and considerate gift. It is so nice that he was so excited about having gotten it for you.  That kind of support and encouragement is priceless.

lovedvc - I'm sorry you are going through this. I hope you get some answers soon and that everything is okay.  :



flipflopmom said:


> I know it's not the same, but I had bone grafted from my hip into my tibia when I was 17, and the whole thing screwed together.  I know what you mean about the incisions!  If it helps, the dr. told me that with therapy, I would return to 75% ability.  13 years later, I just started running again.  That is because of desire!  I did run some exactly one year after my surgery, so it can be done.  Hang in there!



Thank you for sharing your experience. That is very encouraging.  I had a cadaver graft and so far, no signs of rejection, which is a huge concern off my mind.  We will be monitoring to make sure the bones graft together AND that the cartilage tissue grows appropriately AND that the knee joint goes back to normal.  Keeping fingers crossed.

Joanne - Congratulations on ordering well at Applebee's.  Fortunately, they have some good WW items on the menu, too, so the temptations are at least offset by some delicious options.  Good job on being so on-track.  BTW, I am so sorry about how your area is being affected by the spill.  This is tragic beyond all expectations in so many ways and on such a widespread basis.  

*What is your secret for staying consistent?*

I have found that eating substantially the same thing each morning for breakfast helps me to stay consistent on my caloric intake for breakfast.  If I do a light yogurt with sliced almonds with a cut-up apple on the side, I've eliminated the "what's for breakfast" game that can have me ending up at the coffee shop getting a bagel with cream cheese.  Also, by having skim milk in the fridge for my coffee, I can be consistent in not choosing fattening creamers.  I think for me it is all about planning ahead to eliminate the decision making process at a time when I am most vulnerable.



wtpclc said:


> I did have a small victory.  DId some wii fit yoga last night.  First time in a long time that I haven't gotten a lecture on gaining.  Iw as actually down from teh last time I used it!



Congratulations, Carrie!  So proud of you!  



Leleluvsdis said:


> I try to stay on track and if I find I am really wanting to stray, I will get a dole fruit bar and it hits the spot just perfect. My biggest problem recently is trying to not eat pasta. I've read about having spagetti squash in place of pasta, so  think I'm going to try that this week sometime. Has anyone else tried it? What did you think?



I LOVE spaghetti squash, though I haven't made it in a long time.  I usually cook it in the microwave (be sure to puncture it MANY times and to cut off the ends before you cook it).  While it is cooking, I sautee some peppers,  mushrooms & onions and then mix in a can of diced tomatoes with oregono and garlic. Once I shred the spaghetti squash, I toss it in a large bowl with the veggie mixture to make a bowl of readily-available "veggie spaghetti".  It is delicious.  I hope you'll try it and let us know what you think.

BTW, I was thinking about what Carrie was saying about recovering after a binge.  I decided a long time ago that I had to find a way to get right back on track, not "after all the bad stuff in the house is eaten" and not "I'll start fresh tomorrow" or "I'll start fresh Monday, after I shop and cook this weekend."  If I gave myself all that flexibility or those excuses or permission to continue to "behave badly" for even one more hour, it was a downward spiral for me.  So, I came up with a personal motto --

 "The very next bite is a chance to do it right."  

It helped me not to put off doing it right.


----------



## N&B'smom

QOTD Wednesday -

It helps me to set mini goals.  Even though I want to lose 25lbs I set my first goal for 10lbs.  Then once I meet that I set my next goal for another 10lbs.  That way it doesn't seem so daunting!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> Good morning.  I'm glad I don't go to work til 10 today cuz it took me a while to catch up.  Very motivated group we have here.
> 
> This is so sad and tragic.  I pray they can get this under control asap, but it's already having such a catastrophic effect on so many.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better.  Maybe a disney trip is just what you need.  December is such a beautiful time.  Maybe get over on the trip report boards and see if you can get that disney spirit back.
> 
> So fun to have prizes.  I have a lime green water bottle I use at work that holds 32 oz, and never realized the connection to the dis, but now when I drink from it, I think of you guys.  It was one of several bottles I bought last summer for my son to take to camp.  I never found a sport type bottle that didn't leak in his backpack.   (he's a little rough with it.)
> At home I've been using my coffee mugs for water.  After my past 3 disney trips, I've ordered a mug from the photopass website with a pic of michael on it, and use them for my coffee every morning, but in the evening I sometimes slack on the water, so I've been having one full mug each night before bed- they're 16 oz, so it works out great.  Thanks for doing the cow, Jen.
> 
> Good luck on your 5k this weekend!!
> 
> Anxiety attacks are so scary.  Hang in there, and we're always here to listen.  It definitely helps to get thing off your chest sometimes.  I'm glad everything is turning out ok so far, and hope you're workup will be done soon.
> 
> 
> I love this.  Thank you Shannon for all the stats.  We really do have a great mix of people here, so you know no matter where you are on the scale, you are not alone.
> 
> 
> Definitely clothes.  I wear scrubs for work, and they hide a multitude of sins, so my non-work wardrobe is minimal.  I'm have some capris to wear when i lose 12-15 pounds, and plan to wear them to disney in august, and I also have some from a few years ago when I was 25 pounds lighter that I will wear when I go to disney for the princess.  Positive thinking can be so powerful.
> 
> Thanks Lisa for all your wonderful coaching this week. It's such a busy place here.
> 
> Have a great day all.



Kathy I too used to wear scrubs for my job.  It does hide alot.  I was promoted to be the practice manager of our pediatric office in the beginning of march and had to shop for business clothes.   This has been my wake up call.  I couldnt believe what I looked like.  That has been a big motivator too.  I cant wait to hopefully run into you during the princess and seeing those capris fitting you so nicely.   Way to be optimistic.  You will do it!

QOTD-Wed.

I can only say what has worked for me in the past 5 weeks.

1. knowing I have to report what Im doing to you all on the wish boards and my team I joined the incredibles.
2. Having a goal in mind- running the princess 1/2 in february and making mini goals in between now and then. some 5K's 10K's etc.
3.  Knowing how hard I worked to get the lbs off that I already lost.  I remind myself of this when I want to eat something bad or not do a run/workout.
4. Plan meals ahead and make sure I get to the grocery store at least every 2 weeks so I dont feel forced to eat out.


----------



## brinalyn530

What is your secret for staying consistent?

I am anxious to hear everyone else's answers to this QOTD because consistency is actually my biggest problem. I know what to do, how to eat, etc. and I'm fine as long as I can get to bed at the same time each night, get up at the same time each morning, and get home at (roughly) the same time each day. I'm big on routines and schedules. Unfortunately, my son has a bevy of activities that constantly wreck my schedule and routines. There isn't anyone to help me cart him around to activities and I don't feel comfortable just dropping him off and leaving him places. I end up with all this idle time while he's practicing or playing baseball that I could be using to wash and prep our veggies, cook a decent meal, do laundry, clean house, or anything else that's actually productive. By the time we get home from these things it's almost bedtime so I have to rush and get some food in him and make sure homework is done and get him to bed and get myself to bed so I can get up for my 6 am workout. It's a struggle almost every day, especially these next few weeks with all the end of school year stuff going on. This week alone we have baseball three times, a dentist appointment, a doctor appointment, chorus/band concert, chorus performance at the local minor league baseball game, and the end of year picnic at school. Then next week are baseball playoffs, the baseball parade at another minor league game, and the field trip on Monday (which I have to pack a lunch for, drop him off early at school, and then worry all day if he stayed with his group). That's not including anything I have to do at home - cooking, cleaning, grocery shopping, etc.  - or at work. 

I might actually be more excited for school to end this year than my son, just so I can have my life back. I think (hope) summer will be easier because I can control our schedule - until baseball starts again in August anyways. 

Sorry to be so long, but lisah0711 really hit the nail on the head with this question for me today. I haven't figured out how to cope with this part of my life yet and I know that's my biggest downfall - as far as losing this weight, increasing my stress levels, having to decide what's not going to get done today, it all just makes me miserable. I don't want to keep my son from playing sports, because he really enjoys it and is good at them (he plays baseball spring and fall and basketball in the winter). It helps keep him healthy and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that scholarships are in his future... But on the other hand, if I can't get this under control, it's definitely detrimental to my health. Any advice would be greatly appreciated .

Bree


----------



## tigger813

QOTD:If I don't stay consistent my body lets me know! I feel yucky and really achy especially by back. 

I not only did my early morning walk but I also did my 2 mile WATP! I plan on doing the 3 mile Pilates walk this afternoon when I get home. At work now for awhile and then I need to run to Staples and then the grocery store for some necessities! If I get back home by 1:15 I will have time to get it in. Then tonight hopefully DH will go down and do some more Wii. I suggested that he do the EA Sports Active Challenge. I hope to do some more elliptical tonight. 

Had a granola bar for breakfast, the dark chocolate and oats one. I still need to drink my BL Protein water. I have a WW meal for lunch and then we're going to have Pierogies for supper with sauce and parmesan cheese on top! YUM!

DD2 has dancing at 4 and as long as DD1 finishes reading Hoot today we will watch Hoot, the Movie during supper! Tomorrow is soccer and then a trip to an ice cream place called Kimballs to treat the girls as long as the rain stays away. I'm going to have to watch it tomorrow. Of course next week we are going to eat dinner there! Fried clams and onion rings are amazing there! I'll save up my calories on Wednesday for sure so I can enjoy that!

Time to make my lunch! Enjoy the rest of the day! I'm sure I'll be back on again later!


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> *What is your secret for staying consistent?*



Oh, I am definitely consistent. Consistently focused on losing weight or consistently stuffing my face and gaining weight.  I apparently haven't discovered the secret of consistently maintaining a healthy lifestyle yet.



flipflopmom said:


> Sounds like a plan!  I started running this winter when the wind chill was below zero, but I think the heat is worse, believe it or not!



Yeah, at least you can layer up in the cold. In the heat (and humidity), you can only remove so many layers. And I have a personal aversion to running with no shirt. Women in just jog bras and topless men - it just strikes me as indecent. (Please don't flame me - it's not personal - it's just one of those pet peeves that we all have for one thing or another.)



jenanderson said:


> Figured I should also give a personal update on the COW...I have been using a Disney resort mug to make me a bit happier as I drink all kinds of water.



I haven't commented yet on my water vessel of choice. Nothing particularly "fun", but I have two bottles that I use on a daily basis. I have a pink 27oz Klean Kanteen that I fill up every morning and drink on the way to work. I also use this bottle at home in the evenings. During the work day, I use a plain gray 24oz Clear2O filter bottle. They may not be "fun", but I'm getting the job done. 

Oh, I also thought I'd share my new veggie secret... I bought a bag of baby cut carrots. Easy snack-time veggies or, if I get to the end of the day and realize that I haven't had my two, a quick handful of carrots will do the job.



lisah0711 said:


> , your DH really can get your DD to bed and you might be right that it is his turn.  You're not really missing out when you are sharing that special time of day with your DH!



Yep! Last night I gave DD a bath early (which was easy because she had a new night gown she was anxious to put on) and left her to play until Daddy says it's storytime. He took care of getting her to bed and I just popped in to kiss her goodnight when I got back. It all worked out great and this may just be the Tues/Thurs solution I've needed. 



jenanderson said:


> Good Luck with your race on Saturday!





lisah0711 said:


> *connie96,* good luck on your 5K this week-end!





mikamah said:


> Good luck on your 5k this weekend!!



Thanks ladies! I'm trying to race about every 5-10 weeks to stay motivated to keep training faster and farther.


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> That just sounds so awesome to me, Jen!  I am really trying to slowly increase my mileage, I'm not sure how much my bum ankle/leg can take, so I am taking it slowly.  I am working on 2 4Mruns, and 1 5.5 a week, then I'll up each one by .5 mile to see what I can handle!  I can't believe you actually ordered real prizes!  I've been trying to grab a mug of water when I think I need a snack at night.  That's been helpful for me.



I was reading Marathoning for Mortals this week-end, Taryn, and they recommend increasing no more that 10% per week to help avoid injuries.  It is hard not to want to just go, go, go but it may not be best for you in the long run.  (no pun intended )



jenanderson said:


> Yep, the race is on Sunday, June 6th.  I am a excited and scared all at the same time!  We have been trying different things to prepare for the race with our drinks and nutrition.  I seriously cannot run and sip at the same time so when I need water, we have to walk and then I drink.  We tried the goo....never again...it was so gross!  We use jelly bean like things and they are okay.  Again, I struggle to run and eat so I do it when we stop and walk a bit.  The walk breaks are nice because then I feel really ready to go for the next miles again.



Did you see on the BL marathon where Mike and Ashley who did the walk/run combo didn't do much worse than Kohli who ran the whole way?  I think walk breaks really do help your body.  



MushyMushy said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I hope we're all feeling good and motivated today. With all this wonderful support, how can we not be? I already got started on my first glass of water (lime green plastic glass ).
> 
> How did everyone do yesterday? I tracked all my calories in Spark People and hit my target even with a small dish of ice cream in the evening. I got in my 2 veggies.... as long as a baked potato counts as a veggie. No exercise at this point. I know I need to, but I'm still exhausted and sore from the weekend.



Well, you might want to give yourself an extra day or so to recouperate so you don't get injured.  Or start slowly.  Sparkpeople has a lot of little 10 minute exercise routines.  I am thinking about trying some for my cross training -- don't have that one figured out yet.  



wtpclc said:


> Things are going pretty low these days, so I hope you luck out!  I own SSR and added on there, just because eit's eassier for em to keep track and we travel off season a lot, so I can get in almost anywhere.



I think that we may get to check out SSR for the Princess next year.  DVC is not for everyone but it is one of the best things that we ever did!



JOANNEL said:


> Sad note- the oil is headed towards our beaches. Yesterday they closed the beaches in Alabama. It will be a sad summer if the beaches are closed. There will be so many more people out of work.



That is such a sad situation for everyone.  



Greenfield1984 said:


> Had a really good day yesterday, made great food choices all day long.  When I got home I went for a run and then DH took me to dinner to celebrate his new job.  There were tons of 3000 calorie food I wanted, but I opted for the grilled salmon and an extra serving of veggies to replace the rice (and I didn't feel deprived because i LOVE salmon). So I was proud of myself yesterday.
> 
> For the COW, I've been getting in all my water and veggies.  At work I use my Disney mug, and at home I use a funky bottle I bought at Old Navy.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day!



You go girl!  



lisah0711 said:


> QOTD, *What is your secret for staying consistent?*



Whoops, forgot to answer my own QOTD.  

My secret for staying consistent is setting myself up for success.  I wouldn't send DS to school without what he needs nor would I trot myself off into court without be prepared, so I make sure I've done what I need for myself to be successful.  That means having healthy things to eat at the office so I'm not tempted by fast food, having a plan for dinners so I am not starving and eating anything within reach, and making sure that I have at least one set of workout clothes in my car at all times.  Making sure that I am successful for my exercise is my number one priority right now because I know that is the only way I will get to ONE-derland by the end of the summer.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm a list maker so I guess the best way for me to stay consistent is to make sure I add my workout into my Daily Grind list. If I don't have a list I tend to get to *distracted by the DIS*, the TV, school, etc.



Distracted by the DIS?!?  Never happens!  



wtpclc said:


> I did have a small victory.  DId some wii fit yoga last night.  First time in a long time that I haven't gotten a lecture on gaining.  Iw as actually down from teh last time I used it!



Yes, it is a good day when the Wii doesn't complain at you!  



mikamah said:


> We really do have a great mix of people here, so you know no matter where you are on the scale, you are not alone.



It's great to have company on the road to success!


----------



## MushyMushy

Speaking of spaghetti squash, I think it tastes really good, but it's definitely squash tasting and not close to pasta. I've made the switch to whole grain pasta, which is pretty yummy. 

Have any of you heard of miracle noodles? Shirataki noodles? They're supposedly very low or no carb and are super low in calories. I've been reading about them for a while and recently saw them in an international grocery store. I'll have to pick them up the next time I'm in that town and let you all know how they taste. 

*What is your secret for staying consistent?*

You know, I really struggle with that. I think the key for me is to always, ALWAYS track my calories and exercise. If I do that, I can stay accountable and consistent. If I skip it, then I can't stick with it.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> Which brings me to my QOTD, *What is your secret for staying consistent?*



If only I knew...consistency for me involves not getting discouraged when I don't see immediate results. I'm still trying to learn to accept delayed gratification  I have to keep doing what I'm doing, even when I don't lose 3 lbs overnight  I think having realistic expectations is key to keeping me moving forward and just doing what needs to be done without overthinking it. It's hard for me to accept that to be consistent, I have to actually do less physically in each session. I can't have one all-out killer workout, and then do nothing the rest of the week because my body is toast. I have to do a reasonable amount each day, and then I can do more the next day. I did 6M this morning doing intervals, switching between 4.8 and 5.2 mph. Now, I could have cranked that up and done 5.0 and 5.5, but then tomorrow I would be too whipped to do another 6M. I still had a great workout, but this way I left something for tomorrow! 

*Lisa* -- I do run outside on occasion, but my "outside running" season is pretty short. I won't go if it's too warm, too cold or too dark, so that puts me inside most of the year 

I think in the immortal words of Dory, we all need to "Just Keep Swimming", oh and quoting *Stephwalks,* "Food is Fuel, not Friends!" 

Maria


----------



## My2Pixies

Hi, I'm going to jump right in here.  Just got back from a mini-vacation visiting my inlaws in SC so I missed the very beginning of this challenge but I managed to not gain any weight (yay!).  So now I'm back in the saddle and ready to ride again!  I started WW a couple weeks ago and am just getting comfortable with it.  I also want to start walking on the treadmill in the evenings starting with 3x a week and want to work my way up to 5x a week. I have a 6 month old and a 7 year old that will keep me pretty active this summer, no more couch potato here that's for sure!

And so to answer the QOTD: My secret for staying consistent is to have access to easy meals that I like.  My main pitfall is fast food.  It's convenient and yummy but it's unhealthy (and $$) and I need to have an alternative at home that I can rely on.  Lately I've been using our George Foreman grill and making large batches of chicken breasts that can be reheated later to make a chicken sandwich or salad or whatever.  Any little time saver helps, and then when I have a bunch of errands to run and I miss a meal I'm not tempted to run through Burger King because I know I've got something at home that I can put together quickly AND is yummy too.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Popping in for the QOTD. I have no secret, I have a lot of trouble consistently avoiding treats and staying on target. This week has been tough, I find that when I am overly busy I eat more "on the go" foods and those aren't healthy. I also tend to really slack on the weekends which is something I need to stop doing. Gotta stick to a healthy plan every day of the week. 

Hoping I can step it up for the remainder of this week and at least come in at even to last weeks weigh in.


----------



## CharityLynn

Which brings me to my QOTD, What is your secret for staying consistent?

Like a lot of others this is one of my bigger problems. I'll do good for a couple days and then theres the day I don't and i give up. It's a never ending cycle for me, one I'm hoping to break this time around.


I think I'm getting a decent start this time around  I spent 30 minutes on my stationary bike, broke one heck of a sweat. then i did some crunches and other exercises really focusing on my belly.


----------



## MickeysGrlinMd

I added the BL clippie to my signature!!  Yippee!!!  Please sign me up as a loser.  How do I find the email of the person to email my weight to?  I am brand new to these boards!


----------



## tigger813

MickeysGrlinMd said:


> I added the BL clippie to my signature!!  Yippee!!!  Please sign me up as a loser.  How do I find the email of the person to email my weight to?  I am brand new to these boards!



The weight keeper is LuvBaloo. When you see her name on one of her responses, click on her underlined name and it will give you options one of which is send a message to LuvBaloo!

Welcome to the Challenge!


----------



## tigger813

I've done about 8 miles so far today! I drove the route that my neighbor and I have been walking 3x a week and it was 2.7 miles. I also did a 2 and 3 mile Leslie Sansone Dvd and I walked the long route to the bus stop this afternoon! Having a good day calorie wise though I did buy some junk at the grocery store, and I also bought some more Greek yogurt and hummus and pita bread. They have a pita hot dog bun now too! It's Joseph's brand. I'll have to try those tomorrow night or Friday night. 

DD1 wants an icee and I need to get DD2s dance stuff out for her. Need to leave in about 30 minutes!


----------



## Octoberbride03

QOTD for me:

Consistency is not an easy thing but easier on work days than not.  I keep rules simple for work days. A bottle of water to go with my breaks, the same lunch nearly everyday. May seem boring but it works. And after work I come home and walk the dog then into a minimum 20 minute workout.  The house rule is my work/exercise bra doesn't come off until the workout is done.  

This week is all off cause we took a 3 day weekend and the dog is quarantined in the house till close of business friday. Fortunately, its hot so I don't feel guilty he can't have a walk. But that messes up my day off routine. Usually the walk sets in motion everything else, Walk/workout/clean and lunch somewhere in there. Today I did a few loads of laundry, some vegging(too much) in front of the tv and dragged myself into the workout.  But now that's done and I feel good.  Still need to clean though.  

Hardest thing about off days is food.  Still working on that.


----------



## Dahly

tigger813 said:


> Then tonight hopefully DH will go down and do some more Wii. I suggested that he do the EA Sports Active Challenge. I hope to do some more elliptical tonight.




The EA Sports kicks my butt...but I love it...it is a great workout. I try to do at least 30 minutes 2xDay...I work from home, so I pop it in at lunch time. 
Afterschool, DS joins me for another 30 mins, and I like it because we can do it together..and for him it is a game, so he is more willing to do this with me, than say, go for a walk. 

For the QOTD ---like many of us, I struggle with consistency.  neither DH or DS has weight issues, so sometimes I go along with whatever dinner choices they make just because it is easier..but I need to remember that my goals matter!  I do try to eat a fairly similar breakfast, lunch  and snack each day, so I am keeping those calories consistent day over day. I find that easier so I am not panicking at dinner that I have eaten too much and can now only eat a carrot! 


Something new - I bought new walking shoes on Monday...they are pretty comfty, and my ankle didn't hurt Molnday or Tuesday after our dog walk (about a mile) like it usually does..so I am hoping that means I can do some longer walks soon. 

Happy Wednesday!

Dahly


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  Consistancy?  I really wish that I had a good answer for this one.  The truth is that I am not consistant.  Our lives are so complicated with work, sports, clubs, organizations, etc that I don't have the same schedule any given day.  Breakfast times vary depending on if I worked the night before or if I'm getting up to head to work in the morning, lunch is whenever I can fit it in and dinner is totally up in the air depending on if I'm working, what time sports get over or if by some miracle we are actually home at a normal dinner time.  We NEVER eat out so we don't eat fast food and that certainly helps.  Today for example I have to be at work at 4:45 so I ate my dinner at 3:30 in hopes that I won't snack on french fries or other not healthy things at work.  I'm a waitress so I'm surrounded by food.  If I eat ahead, I can usually stay on track.  If I go to work hungry then all bets are off.


----------



## MickeysGrlinMd

Thank you, Tigger813!!


----------



## lisah0711

JOANNEL said:


> I just have to stay busy and keep the junk out of the kitchen!! Obviously I haven't been good at it or I wouldn't be back up to where I am!!



Yes, but you are working on it every day and that is the best you can do!  



mikamah said:


> *I got nothing*.  I haven't been consistent lately, but I'm going to read that article and adopt some of those ideas.  I want this so bad.  I want to run the princess.  I want to feel better physically.  The exercise, running is definitely a big part of making me feel better emotionally, and I am going to keep that up.  I guess I have been coming here consistently, and I am determined to never give up.



How about journaling your food?  See you have more than you give yourself credit for!  



Leleluvsdis said:


> I try to stay on track and if I find I am really wanting to stray, I will get a dole fruit bar and it hits the spot just perfect. My biggest problem recently is trying to not eat pasta. I've read about having spagetti squash in place of pasta, so  think I'm going to try that this week sometime. Has anyone else tried it? What did you think




Spagetti squash tastes like pasta like mashed cauliflower tastes like mashed potatoes.    I think I would try some of the pasta alternatives before I went that route but that is just MHO.  



bellaphia said:


> Thankyou for all the birthday wishes
> Birthday weekend was great but didn't get alot of formal workouts in-did do alot of gardening, walking the dog and Wii with the girls so I guess it's better than nothing! Air conditioning was broken at work yesterday so I think I sweated at least 5 lbs off-eewwww



Glad that you had a great birthday!  Remember all those activities could for burning calories!  



Greenfield1984 said:


> QOTD:  Consistency is not something I have figured out yet.  I'm the kind of person that once something goes wrong (say I have a binge dinner) that's it, I'm a failure and I give up.  I'm really hoping to NOT go that route again.  Basically, I have to realize that if I'm out and I eat something I really shouldn't have, well then too bad, it's in the past, let's just move on.  Other than that, I plan out my meals/exercise, get my gym clothes out the night before...that type of stuff keeps me consistent.



This tip below is perfect for you!  



wtpclc said:


> One plan I use is great for binge recovery.  Basically, it says that we were made to know when we are hungry and eat then.  (Very simplified version)  I do lose (although not quickly) when I eat only when I am hungry and only until I am comfortably satisfied.  The plan for binges is that you overate.  No way you can go back.  However, if you do not eat again until you truely feel stomach hunger, you are right on track again.  Basically, you never went off.  Just start over with the next meal you eat being only when oyu are truely hungry.   Still, not something you shoudl do often, but hopefully that thinking will help next time you have an oops!



This is a great tip and good to remember to get right back on track ASAP!  



maiziezoe said:


> *Which brings me to my QOTD, What is your secret for staying consistent?*
> 
> I keep my eye on the big prize... my goal weight.



Hope your blahs go away soon.  



keenercam said:


> So, I came up with a personal motto --
> 
> "The very next bite is a chance to do it right."
> 
> It helped me not to put off doing it right.



I love this!  



N&B'smom said:


> QOTD Wednesday -
> 
> It helps me to set mini goals.  Even though I want to lose 25lbs I set my first goal for 10lbs.  Then once I meet that I set my next goal for another 10lbs.  That way it doesn't seem so daunting!!



Baby steps, baby steps!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I can only say what has worked for me in the past 5 weeks.
> 
> 1. knowing I have to report what Im doing to you all on the wish boards and my team I joined the incredibles.
> 2. Having a goal in mind- running the princess 1/2 in february and making mini goals in between now and then. some 5K's 10K's etc.
> 3.  Knowing how hard I worked to get the lbs off that I already lost.  I remind myself of this when I want to eat something bad or not do a run/workout.
> 4. Plan meals ahead and make sure I get to the grocery store at least every 2 weeks so I dont feel forced to eat out.



And you have been off to a great start!  



brinalyn530 said:


> Sorry to be so long, but lisah0711 really hit the nail on the head with this question for me today. I haven't figured out how to cope with this part of my life yet and I know that's my biggest downfall - as far as losing this weight, increasing my stress levels, having to decide what's not going to get done today, it all just makes me miserable. I don't want to keep my son from playing sports, because he really enjoys it and is good at them (he plays baseball spring and fall and basketball in the winter). It helps keep him healthy and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that scholarships are in his future... But on the other hand, if I can't get this under control, it's definitely detrimental to my health. Any advice would be greatly appreciated



 Bree, you know what you are up against so you can start working on how to deal with it.  Sounds like #3 -- have a Plan B is an area that will really help you.

I think it was pjlla in one of our previous challenges who said some days it is one day at a time, one minute at a time, one bite at a time!


----------



## keenercam

I've been meaning to report that I've been getting in my water, though not in the spread-out over the day way I would in a normal routine.  I've had DH or DS leave me a glass of water in the morning with lots of ice plus a bottled water from which I've filled the glass. Then another with dinner. I hadn't realized that those 3 "bottles" of water were my 6 AND I've been having 16 oz decaf coffee each morning, too. So, I have been doing at least 7 8-oz glasses.  Woohoo!  I LOVE drinking out of the souvenir Castaway Cay cup from our konk coolers!  

Veggies are not a problem, thank God. I love them too much not to have at least 2 servings for dinner besides any that I might have during the day, though I should note that if I were cooking, it would be fresh veggies.  With DH, DS or DD preparing my meals, it is often canned veggies or frozen.  But I can't complain.


----------



## maiziezoe

keenercam said:


> I've been meaning to report that I've been getting in my water, though not in the spread-out over the day way I would in a normal routine.  I've had DH or DS leave me a glass of water in the morning with lots of ice plus a bottled water from which I've filled the glass. Then another with dinner. I hadn't realized that those 3 "bottles" of water were my 6 AND I've been having 16 oz decaf coffee each morning, too. So, I have been doing at least 7 8-oz glasses.  Woohoo!  I LOVE drinking out of the souvenir Castaway Cay cup from our konk coolers!
> 
> Veggies are not a problem, thank God. I love them too much not to have at least 2 servings for dinner besides any that I might have during the day, though I should note that if I were cooking, it would be fresh veggies.  With DH, DS or DD preparing my meals, it is often canned veggies or frozen.  But I can't complain.



I drink my water out of my plastic Castaway Cay cup too.


----------



## JOANNEL

lisah0711 said:


> Yes, but you are working on it every day and that is the best you can do!




Thanks for the support!


----------



## pjlla

lovedvc said:


> I went to the neurologist appointment this morning.  I truly believe that I had my first anxiety attack before I went.  What an awful feeling, I would have paid millions for a xanax this morning.  So the Dr. did a few little things in the office and took a look at the last MRI from a year ago and according to that everything looks normal.  So on for more testing.  My next test will be an EEG to check my brain waves.  Of course you could imagine the little snickering in the corner from my husband trying to make me laugh.  I truly to do love him.  Then on to a neuro psyche test which can take up to 4 hours to complete.  Tomorrow I will call to see exactly what that's all about.  Hopefully in a few weeks I will have the answers that I want, nothing is wrong.  But its better to be safe than sorry, too much family history.  I want to be here a long time for my children and my husband.  With all this going on today I stayed on program, didn't make it to the gym because of the appointment but that's okay my muscles need a little break every so often.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your well wishes.  I haven't really told many people in my life what's been going on because I don't want to worry anyone unless I have to and it has been a comfort to come here and let my feelings go.



I will be saying a prayer for your health.  I hope all of the test results come back just perfect.  



Piglet18 said:


> I came home from work yesterday to discover DBF all smiles, holding a package for me... a fitbit! We live in Canada, so he had to go through some friends in Washington and a HUGE waiting list, but I loved the surprise and I love it! I am just wondering if anyone else has one and what you think about it...
> !



What the heck is a "fitbit"?



lisah0711 said:


> pjlla,[/B] glad you were able to get in a workout yesterday.  I know how much you needed that!


Thanks.  It felt great to be back in a "normal" routine. Right now I am fighting a spring cold/sore throat, so I really needed my extra hour of sleep this morning, so I skipped the morning workout. But I got it in tonight.  I was walking incline and can definitely feel it in my hamstring now (about an hour later), so I will continue to exercise cautiously.



lisah0711 said:


> Which brings me to my QOTD, *What is your secret for staying consistent?*
> 
> Have a great day all!



Well.. I guess I would say having a ROUTINE, might be the first thing that comes to mind.  I ALWAYS pack my lunch for work... no excuses, no  complaints.  Same goes for water and snacks.  Pretty much the same for exercise, although the time of day and type of exercise change up frequently.  But it is VERY RARE that I let my head hit the pillow for the night unless I have done at least a full 45 minutes of SOMETHING considered exercise. 

My second thing would .... make the healthy choices READILY AVAILABLE (and the junk food nonaccessible!).  I make it a priority to always have healthy choices available at home.  Even if that means buying overpriced produce at the local Mom and Pop place (we live about 35 minutes from the nearest chain grocery store and about 45 minutes from the nearest Walmart/Target).  I stock my pantry/freezer with stuff that makes it easier to make a healthy meal/snack.... canned tomatoes, beans, Fiberone cereals, lowfat microwave popcorn, salmon patties, frozen veggies for "produce emergencies", whole wheat pasta, brown rice.  THere is NEVER an excuse to eat junk if there healthier stuff is there.



Leleluvsdis said:


> I try to stay on track and if I find I am really wanting to stray, I will get a dole fruit bar and it hits the spot just perfect. My biggest problem recently is trying to not eat pasta. I've read about having spagetti squash in place of pasta, so  think I'm going to try that this week sometime. Has anyone else tried it? What did you think?



Well... I tried the spaghetti squash again a few years ago and considered it "icky".... and this is coming from someone who loves virtually EVERY vegetable I've tried.  Instead of pasta I put my sauce on steamed cauliflower.  It might sound weird/gross, but I think it is delicious.  Of course, when I am craving pasta I have a portion of the whole wheat... but a serving size is pretty small and I have to mix it with veggies anyhow to fill up... so I just started eliminating the pasta most of the time!  I have also put my pasta sauce on steamed zucchini and summer squash (although they are very wet sometimes).  



keenercam said:


> BTW, I was thinking about what Carrie was saying about recovering after a binge.  I decided a long time ago that I had to find a way to get right back on track, not "after all the bad stuff in the house is eaten" and not "I'll start fresh tomorrow" or "I'll start fresh Monday, after I shop and cook this weekend."  If I gave myself all that flexibility or those excuses or permission to continue to "behave badly" for even one more hour, it was a downward spiral for me.  So, I came up with a personal motto --
> 
> "The very next bite is a chance to do it right."
> 
> It helped me not to put off doing it right.



I LOVE this quote!!  Wish I had thought of it!!  You are right about there always being an excuse to put off the "new start" or whatever.  So many of us wait until that magical "Monday" or "January 1" or "after my__________" (fill in the blank with your holiday or birthday or whatever eating excuse you have).  No excuses!  



brinalyn530 said:


> What is your secret for staying consistent?
> 
> I am anxious to hear everyone else's answers to this QOTD because consistency is actually my biggest problem. I know what to do, how to eat, etc. and I'm fine as long as I can get to bed at the same time each night, get up at the same time each morning, and get home at (roughly) the same time each day. I'm big on routines and schedules. Unfortunately, my son has a bevy of activities that constantly wreck my schedule and routines. There isn't anyone to help me cart him around to activities and I don't feel comfortable just dropping him off and leaving him places. I end up with all this idle time while he's practicing or playing baseball that I could be using to wash and prep our veggies, cook a decent meal, do laundry, clean house, or anything else that's actually productive. By the time we get home from these things it's almost bedtime so I have to rush and get some food in him and make sure homework is done and get him to bed and get myself to bed so I can get up for my 6 am workout. It's a struggle almost every day, especially these next few weeks with all the end of school year stuff going on. This week alone we have baseball three times, a dentist appointment, a doctor appointment, chorus/band concert, chorus performance at the local minor league baseball game, and the end of year picnic at school. Then next week are baseball playoffs, the baseball parade at another minor league game, and the field trip on Monday (which I have to pack a lunch for, drop him off early at school, and then worry all day if he stayed with his group). That's not including anything I have to do at home - cooking, cleaning, grocery shopping, etc.  - or at work.
> 
> I might actually be more excited for school to end this year than my son, just so I can have my life back. I think (hope) summer will be easier because I can control our schedule - until baseball starts again in August anyways.
> 
> Sorry to be so long, but lisah0711 really hit the nail on the head with this question for me today. I haven't figured out how to cope with this part of my life yet and I know that's my biggest downfall - as far as losing this weight, increasing my stress levels, having to decide what's not going to get done today, it all just makes me miserable. I don't want to keep my son from playing sports, because he really enjoys it and is good at them (he plays baseball spring and fall and basketball in the winter). It helps keep him healthy and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that scholarships are in his future... But on the other hand, if I can't get this under control, it's definitely detrimental to my health. Any advice would be greatly appreciated .
> 
> Bree



Wish I had some words of advise for you.  I have been driving DD to swim practice/meets 30 minutes each way for YEARS now.... and of course, when she was younger, I spent LOTS of that time just sitting and WAITING for her.  I learned to bring along whatever I could to get stuff done.... I SWEAR, at one point in time I was considering filling my trunk with clean unfolded laundry and standing in the parking lot folding while she practiced!!  I was so sick and tired of having LOADS of stuff to do at home.... but I was spending all of my time at the POOL (or soccer field or robotics.... depending on the child and the season!)

I brought along my shopping lists and coupons.... I brought along paper work and bills to pay..... I brought along a few small hand crafts (cross-stitch and such).... whatever I could to get it done when I had the time.

About two years ago I upgraded DD's Y membership to a family membership and started using the fitness room and it finally feels like I am making decent use of my time!  Plus, now that she is older I don't feel the need to be right there at the Y the whole time, so I can also run errands like grocery shopping.  It doesn't feel like such a large wasted part of my day any longer.  

Sorry I can't be of more help. 



lisah0711 said:


> I think it was pjlla in one of our previous challenges who said some days it is one day at a time, one minute at a time, one bite at a time!



It was me.... thanks for remembering!!

Evening all!  I FINALLY have an evening when I don't have to drive to the Y!!  DH was home and offered to drive both ways!!  WOOHOO! But instead of getting "important stuff" done.... I've been sitting here on THIS THREAD for 81 minutes!!  

I realized I haven't mentioned how I am doing with the COW.  I decided to try it again for the summer.  I don't do it during the "regular" season because I find it to difficult to have just one more thing to try to track.  But I thought summer might be easier....plus there are PRIZES!

Anyhow... I don't drink my water from anything particularly exciting. Most of my water comes in the form of plain seltzer.... and I drink it directly from the 1 lt. bottle.  I drink at least two and sometimes three a day.  Plus I have regular water during/after exercise, and usually a few cups of tea in the winter or a decaf iced coffee in the summer.  

I have NO problems getting my veggies.  I LOVE veggies and eat a lot of them.  Sometimes I will have two servings for breakfast alone!  If I am having scrambled egg whites I will sautee a few mushrooms/onions/peppers/zucchini... whatever is around and then add the egg whites and scramble it all up.  Plus I will sometimes have a bowl of steamed broccoli or cauliflower (this is all assuming I'm home for the day... tougher to do on work days).  My lunch is very often a HUGE spinach/romaine salad with cuke, tomato, carrots. If I am having a sandwich it is usually a wrap that I add lettuce, tomato and avocado to.  And for dinner with the family I usually cook one veggie side dish for everyone and cook another smaller veggie side dish for myself... I rarely eat starch with dinner any more.  

My "grab and go" snack to bring along on work days is baby carrots.  At one point in time I thought my palms and the soles of my feet were looking a bit orange and I had to pull back on the carrots... seems better now!  (It wouldn't be unusual for me to eat a pound of baby carrots over the course of the day.)

Anyhow.  I'm going to run.  I've got a few things to get done to get ready for tomorrow and then I am going to indulge in a few "me" minutes and sit and read (since this is all BONUS TIME when I would otherwise be doing the swim practice driving).........TTYL..................P


----------



## donac

JOANNEL said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I went the see the Garnd Cirq- whichis a traveling Circ de Soleil. The group wanted to go to Applebee's. I love the spinache dip, but I did not order it. I stuck to the 550 calorie meals!!
> 
> So yesterday I made it to the gym, and made good choices on the food side. So it was a good day for me!! One day at a time is all I can say.
> 
> Sad note- the oil is headed towards our beaches. Yesterday they closed the beaches in Alabama. It will be a sad summer if the beaches are closed. There will be so many more people out of work.
> 
> Have a great day. I have mowing and a step class for exercise today!!



The oil problem is making me sad.  I wish there was something that I could do to help it.  It does prove to me that if they suggest drilling off the jersey shore I will work to try to fight it. I hope they have a solution soon. 



JOANNEL said:


> I made spagetti squash once, my huband and son loved it. I ate it but, I am not a big veggie fan.



I like spaghetti squash.  I haven't made it in a while.  I agree with Keenercam that you really need to poke it.  I had one explode in my microwave.  What a mess

QOTD One way I have stayed consistent is to keep away from fast food.  No matter how tired I am I try to cook because it is better than fast food.  the most fast food we have is when we mow my sister in laws lawn.  Then we get Roy Rogers.  I know that roast beef isn't too bad but I need to find a good side dish.  

I have been doing pretty well with the COW this week.  getting in all my water and my 2 veggies a day.  Today I went way over it.  I had grilled veggie wrap for lunch and a stir fry with lots of veggies for dinner. 

Water  I have been getting in my water.  I have several things to keep water in.  Before school I stop and get a green iced tea in a large Starbucks refillable cup.  It is great.  It is double insulated so everything stays very cold.  I just got a new metal water bottle from my school for Teacher's Day and that is great.  I also went to the local community college to pick up some books for ds2 and found a new plastic water bottle.  when it is empty it folds flat.  It doesn't hold a lot but it is pretty cool.    I also love my eeyore mug and my large Donald mug that I got for $3 at the Disney store. 

Well I better get ready to go out.  One of my students invited me to his Eagle ceremony.  There are three kids getting their Eagle.  I have one now and I had one two years ago.  

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## disneymom2one

JOANNEL said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I had a good day yesterday. I went the see the Garnd Cirq- whichis a traveling Circ de Soleil. The group wanted to go to Applebee's. I love the spinache dip, but I did not order it. I stuck to the 550 calorie meals!!
> 
> So yesterday I made it to the gym, and made good choices on the food side. So it was a good day for me!! One day at a time is all I can say.
> 
> Sad note- the oil is headed towards our beaches. Yesterday they closed the beaches in Alabama. It will be a sad summer if the beaches are closed. There will be so many more people out of work.
> 
> Have a great day. I have mowing and a step class for exercise today!!



Just wanted to say we live here as well (in BWB but our daughter is graduating from Liza in Ft Walton next week).  I too believe the oil is on its way.  We have the most beautiful beaches and the whole thing just makes me sad.  I'm also a native of Louisiana.

(Sorry for the OT)

As to the QUOTD, I eat the same thing for breakfast each and every morning - two low fat nutrigrain waffles, one with a little low fat veggie cream cheese and some deli meat and the other with butter spray and 1/2 teaspoon of something sweet - either jam or honey or real maple syrup. On WW, it comes in for me at 4.5 points.

That's as consistent as I can be most of the time due to our crazy schedules although lately my teen and I have been taking daily walks together as well.


----------



## keenercam

maiziezoe said:


> I drink my water out of my plastic Castaway Cay cup too.



I am so happy you know what I am talking about.  For some reason, those red and blue letters make me smile.   

I wonder how many ounces it is?  I have been counting it for 16 but am not sure.


----------



## lisah0711

MickeysGrlinMd said:


> I added the BL clippie to my signature!!  Yippee!!!  Please sign me up as a loser.  How do I find the email of the person to email my weight to?  I am brand new to these boards!



  Thanks for joining our challenge!  



pjlla said:


> It was me.... thanks for remembering!!



 Yep, I can't remember what I need to do at work today but I can remember what pjlla said once in a BL challenge some time in the last 18 months!  



donac said:


> I have been doing pretty well with the COW this week.  getting in all my water and my 2 veggies a day.  Today I went way over it.  I had grilled veggie wrap for lunch and a stir fry with lots of veggies for dinner.



If anyone should do a get a good COW score, it's you, dona!  

Sorry for the fly by post but DH was called away due to a family emergency so it has been a frazzled day -- nothing like an unexpected trip to Lake Okoboji for DH.  The good news I am still totally OP, I just need to make sure I keep it that way for the next few days.  Man, am I really looking forward to my run tomorrow.  Did some yoga to help my back which was really aching.  

Consistency is the next logical step in our journeys to good health.  

*Being consistent does not mean being perfect. (There are going to be days when you decide to do something other than stick to your exercise and diet routine, and that’s fine.) But becoming consistent does mean giving yourself the power to choose. * (from the consistency article on sparkpeople.com)

We don't have to be perfect but when we make the right choices more often than we don't, we will get to our goals, sooner or later!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening!

It sounds like we are having a great day today! I am pretty much on plan myself. I am a little hungry, but I'm not sure if I'm going to eat anything or not. I am now on antibiotics for infected eczema. I had no idea I even had eczema until a few weeks ago so I definitely didn't know that it could get infected. Guess I better go Google it. I have a feeling the antibiotics are what is making me hungry. The good news is that I am over 9500 steps for the day, which is great!

QOTD: Consistency is something I struggle with- a lot. I do almost always have my "oatmeal creation" (that's what my parents call it) for breakfast and a 3-4 point lunch. I find that if I have my usual breakfast than lunch doesn't need to be as big. What I eat for lunch varies though. Dinner is always different and my schedule changes from day to do, which doesn't help. Too much fast food involved.

Well, I'm off to do some research. Have a great day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

My breakfasts and lunches are VERY consistent.  I make sure I have grab and go stuff that fills me up w/o a lot of calories.

Dinner is my downfall.  Tonight, DD had a pool party for the end of the year gymnastics celebration.  They grilled hamburgers, but the best part was the salads and fruits.  I ate a lot of salad, lots of fruit.  Probably too much watermelon, I'll have water weight gain in the am.  I did eat a hamburger pattie, but I hadn't had any protein today, so it was necessary.  I loved the fresh foods, especially since someone else made them!  I, honestly, can overdo it on fruit - I love it!

I am wiped out!  End of the year program for the kiddos at school, home, fix chili and onions to take, run to the party, stay 3 hours, drive 45 minutes home.  Kids just got out of the bath.  Unpack, repack for tomorrow.  

Finally got my syllabus for first summer class.  Not happy!  He added 30 minutes to our Friday nights, so now I am in class from 4-8:30 on Fridays and 8-5 on Saturdays.  Lots of projects due in 3 weeks.  This is not going to be fun.

Best thing of the day - one of the parents that I hadn't seen since early Spring said to me "When you stood up to talk, I had no idea who you were. It took a minute for me to realize it was you!"  That's results, and I want to keep it up!

Night everyone!
Taryn


----------



## dizcrazy

Consistency . . . that's a great QOTD!
I am also struggling with this -- I seem to be eating a lot of veggie soup, and that helps me with the hunger.


----------



## tigger813

Got in 9 miles today! 

Tigger813 is back!!!!!

Though right now I'm falling asleep with the laptop on my lap. Think I'll head into the bedroom to watch Dinner Impossible. It takes place in Epcot! Another thing to get me REALLY excited about my trip in less than 6 months!!!!!


----------



## alisaheather

tigger813 said:


> When are you going?
> I'll be there Dec. 1-9!
> 
> Welcome to one of the most amazing group on the boards!



Thank you! Look forward to getting to know all of you!

We're going Dec.9-13th (though may extend it to the 8th if a good discount appears-here's hoping!)


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I hope to go walking tomorrow.  Sounds like storms are coming in here tonight to tomorrow, but I'll be inside on the tredmill.  I really hope I stay strong and get to it


----------



## Dahly

flipflopmom said:


> Best thing of the day - one of the parents that I hadn't seen since early Spring said to me "When you stood up to talk, I had no idea who you were. It took a minute for me to realize it was you!"  That's results, and I want to keep it up!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Taryn



Congrats! What a great compliment for you! 

Dahly


----------



## A.Mickey

6/1 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?
The way my clothes feel, and the labcoats at work!    The lab coats are 48", 44", and 40".  Now 40" I can squeeze into, but I look like a Sausage.  Right before I started this challenge 44" was the same way when I sat down.  Now the 44" is starting to feel good on me, even a little loose occasionally!  I was wearing the size 48" lab coat, it was always loose, but the 44" was too tight.  Nice to be able to be more comfortable!

6.2 QOTD:
I stay consistent, by sheer willpower with my eating.  Right now I am just starting out, so I haven't got an exercise routine yet, but hoping to see what days will work best to get out and start doing the C25k again.


----------



## princessbride6205

lisah0711 said:


> *Being consistent does not mean being perfect. (There are going to be days when you decide to do something other than stick to your exercise and diet routine, and thats fine.) But becoming consistent does mean giving yourself the power to choose. * (from the consistency article on sparkpeople.com)
> 
> We don't have to be perfect but when we make the right choices more often than we don't, we will get to our goals, sooner or later!
> 
> Have a great evening all!


I love this quote, Lisa! I discovered this theory during the last challenge. Someone (I think Corinna?) mentioned the 80/20 rule - if you have healthy habits 80% of the time, you're doing it right! This was an epiphany for me, the perfectionist, who thought that one fun size Twix in a day of healthy meals meant I had failed. Even at goal, I find it a challenge to be consistent with my eating. Exercise I manage to get into a routine and I enjoy it. I may have a week where I'm too busy, but it doesn't take much to get me moving again. But food...weekends, stress, PMS, and dining out still get to me! I'm not a binge person, but a few bad choices each day or multiple times per week add up. Each day I try to do my best regarding healthy eating, and I hold myself accountable. I suppose that's the key for me. Being accountable to what the scale says. As long as what I'm doing each week keeps my weight about the same, I'm good.

*Leleluvsdis* - I have used a cheese grater to grate raw zucchini - I mix this half and half with the "Plus" or wheat spaghetti that everyone else eats. If you save some of the hot pasta water, you can just dunk the strings of zucchini in there to soften and warm it.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning!

3 miles down and 2 more to go this morning! Feeling energized again! 1 client at noon today. Tonight is our last soccer practice and then we're taking the team to a local ice cream place for treats as long as the thunderstorms hold off!

I'll have a WW meal for lunch and dinner tonight will be hot dogs. The pita hot dog rolls I bought are only 70 calories a piece so I won't feel too guilty having 2. I just need to control my calories. I'll probably get a soft serve frozen yogurt tonight.

Time to start DD1s lunch and put a snack together for her field trip today. It's just in town so not a big trip.

Have a wonderful day everyone! I'll probably check back in from work waiting for my client!


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> (and modest, too.  )






JOANNEL said:


> I had a good day yesterday.





Greenfield1984 said:


> Had a really good day yesterday, made great food choices all day long.


  Love it!  Would love for all the posts to start this way!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I'm signing my kids up for their camps today so that's 15 day of me time for 3 hours per day. So 45 hours of guaranteed work out time will be available this summer!!!! Woo Hoo!!


WOW!!!  Can't imagine that!  Sounds great!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> If I don't have a list I tend to get to distracted by the DIS, the TV, school, etc.


I once made a list of all the lists I need to make! 



wtpclc said:


> First time in a long time that I haven't gotten a lecture on gaining.  Iw as actually down from teh last time I used it!


  I have a love/hate relationship w/ my wii scale!



mikamah said:


> I have a lime green water bottle I use at work that holds 32 oz, and never realized the connection to the dis, but now when I drink from it, I think of you guys.


Awesome! I think about this thread during the day, too!  DD asked me why I keep buying lime green shirts.  I had to think about it, DIS was all I could come up with!  I would probably draw Mickey heads on it, knowing me!

I drink from my WDW mug at school, we named our class hamsters Mickey and Goofy, and I use a big Mickey autograph pen at school.  One of the kids said yesterday "I want to learn how to draw Mickey heads like Mrs. Scruggs does.  SHE LOVES MICKEY MOUSE."  Yeah, it's an obsession.



maiziezoe said:


> I haven't canceled yet but I have looked at other vacation options. Maybe a Sandals resort or Hawaii.   I bought a couple Disney related books last night from Amazon.com to see if they bring the spark back. I feel blah. I don't know what it is. I feel disconnected.



Sorry you're feeling burned out.  Maybe a change would make you miss Disney so much, you'd be more hyped for it next year!



keenercam said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. That is very encouraging.  I had a cadaver graft and so far, no signs of rejection, which is a huge concern off my mind.  We will be monitoring to make sure the bones graft together AND that the cartilage tissue grows appropriately AND that the knee joint goes back to normal.  Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> "The very next bite is a chance to do it right."


Great one!  I was a little misleading yesterday, when I reread it.  I started running again after 13 years b/c of desire, meant, I had no desire for 13 years to run, not that it was desire that made me push through.  To someone recovering, that qualification is important, I know!  Sounds like all is going well. Concentrate on the healing, then the therapy, then the strengthening.  Sounds like all is going well.  My graft did heal strongly enough they were able to take the plate and screws out.  It will happen.    
AND I LOVE THE MOTTO!



brinalyn530 said:


> Unfortunately, my son has a bevy of activities that constantly wreck my schedule and routines. There isn't anyone to help me cart him around to activities and I don't feel comfortable just dropping him off and leaving him places. I end up with all this idle time while he's practicing or playing baseball that I could be using to wash and prep our veggies, cook a decent meal, do laundry, clean house, or anything else that's actually productive. By the time we get home from these things it's almost bedtime so I have to rush and get some food in him and make sure homework is done and get him to bed and get myself to bed so I can get up for my 6 am workout. It's a struggle almost every day, especially these next few weeks with all the end of school year stuff going on.



I feel your pain, completely.  I do have a DH, but he leaves at 5:30am, and most nights instn't home until 7pm. DD1 is in gymnastics 9 hours a week, 45 minutes away, and I have a 3 year old to keep up with while she is there! A few rules I have found might help:
*If you can walk/run etc. where he is practicing, that will relieve stress, you will feel productive, and calmer yet more energized when you get home.
*Use the time you are waiting to organize yourself.  Make lists, break them into what happens which days.  Anything small you can do helps. OR take a 20 minute power nap to give you some energy if you can't walk or run during practice.
*Staying up an extra 15 minutes to do things means for such a better day the next day. 
* I make it a rule that the first thing I do when I get up and get home is throw a load of laundry in to wash or dry, or fold.  I don't do anything until that is done.  
*If I need to, I pack lunch/dinner/snacks before I go to bed.  Having stuff that is easily packable is the only way to go.  Sometimes, I am making 3-6 meals for the next day before I go to bed, lunches and dinners, but it helps.
*Use time you do have at home, weekends maybe, to cook some chicken breasts, etc.  Crock pot is your friend.  
*When I come home from the grocery store, I wash and prep veggies before I put them away, it makes the packing easier.
*Task cleaning.  Instead of cleaning an entire house at a time, if I can squeeze 15 minutes I'll pick a task.  Dusting one day,  cleaning glass/mirrors one day, sweeping one day, vacuuming one day, mopping one day, anything that can be cleaned with a surface cleaner one day, toilets one day.
*Before anyone can go to bed, stuff has to be picked up and put away.  With a 3 year old, this is a big deal.  
No big epiphanies here, sorry.  I have found that organization is the key to getting it all done!  I know how hard it is, and I struggle daily, too.  Hang in there!



Connie96 said:


> Women in just jog bras and topless men - it just strikes me as indecent. (Please don't flame me - it's not personal - it's just one of those pet peeves that we all have for one thing or another.)


 My goal is to look good enough that I could run in just a jog bra, if I wanted to.  Not sure that I ever would, but that's how I'll know when I hit my goal!  Glad you had a good solution to running time last night!


cclovesdis said:


> I do almost always have my "oatmeal creation" (that's what my parents call it) for breakfast and a 3-4 point lunch.



I need to hear more about this creation!  Glad you had a good day!



tigger813 said:


> Tigger813 is back!!!!!






princessbride6205 said:


> if you have healthy habits 80% of the time, you're doing it right! This was an epiphany for me, the perfectionist, who thought that one fun size Twix in a day of healthy meals meant I had failed.


I like that rule!  I have to remind myself that this is a lifestyle, and no one is going to be 100% every day for the rest of their lives.  I only do it when I am down on myself for "failing" with a food choice or missed workout, b/c I have to be careful not to let myself have excuses, either!

WHEW!  Lots of quoting this am!  This thread is ROCKING!  Off to shower and get ready.  Busy days, only 2 more until SCHOOL'S OUT FOR SUMMER, well, for the kids anyway!  Which means only 2 more until school starts for summer for me.  NOT GOING THERE!

HAPPY THURSDAY!  ROCK THOSE CHOICES TO HAVE A GREAT WEIGH IN TOMORROW!
Taryn


----------



## N&B'smom

Mornin'!!  I was thinking about you guys last night when 10pm rolled around and I was hungry.  I thought of you all and said NOPE, not having ANYTHING!!   I'm sticking to my no food after 6pm rule.    I'm so glad I have to be accountable to you guys, otherwise I probably would have caved.  

I also have some issues with routine because I'm everywhere due to both kids' schedules.   I am counting down until school is out because then baseball and softball will BOTH be over and no dance either.   I'll also do a lot of swimming which is my favorite form of exercise!!


----------



## MushyMushy

princessbride6205 said:


> *Leleluvsdis* - I have used a cheese grater to grate raw zucchini - I mix this half and half with the "Plus" or wheat spaghetti that everyone else eats. If you save some of the hot pasta water, you can just dunk the strings of zucchini in there to soften and warm it.



What a great idea! Do you peel the zucchini first when you do that? 

What do you use for sauce?


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> Best thing of the day - one of the parents that I hadn't seen since early Spring said to me "When you stood up to talk, I had no idea who you were. It took a minute for me to realize it was you!"  That's results, and I want to keep it up!



Isn't that wonderful?  You must have been on  the rest of the day!



dizcrazy said:


> Consistency . . . that's a great QOTD!
> I am also struggling with this -- I seem to be eating a lot of veggie soup, and that helps me with the hunger.



Yum!  Veggie soup!  



tigger813 said:


> Got in 9 miles today!
> 
> Tigger813 is back!!!!!
> 
> Though right now I'm falling asleep with the laptop on my lap. Think I'll head into the bedroom to watch Dinner Impossible. It takes place in Epcot! Another thing to get me REALLY excited about my trip in less than 6 months!!!!!



It will be here before you know it!  



alisaheather said:


> Thank you! Look forward to getting to know all of you!
> 
> We're going Dec.9-13th (though may extend it to the 8th if a good discount appears-here's hoping!)



Christmas at WDW is a magical time to go!  



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> I hope to go walking tomorrow.  Sounds like storms are coming in here tonight to tomorrow, but I'll be inside on the tredmill.  I really hope I stay strong and get to it



Stay strong!  You can do it!  



A.Mickey said:


> 6/1 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?
> The way my clothes feel, and the labcoats at work!    The lab coats are 48", 44", and 40".  Now 40" I can squeeze into, but I look like a Sausage.  Right before I started this challenge 44" was the same way when I sat down.  Now the 44" is starting to feel good on me, even a little loose occasionally!  I was wearing the size 48" lab coat, it was always loose, but the 44" was too tight.  Nice to be able to be more comfortable!



Nice going on the smaller lab coat!  



princessbride6205 said:


> I love this quote, Lisa! I discovered this theory during the last challenge. Someone (I think Corinna?) mentioned the 80/20 rule - if you have healthy habits 80% of the time, you're doing it right! This was an epiphany for me, the perfectionist, who thought that one fun size Twix in a day of healthy meals meant I had failed. Even at goal, I find it a challenge to be consistent with my eating. Exercise I manage to get into a routine and I enjoy it. I may have a week where I'm too busy, but it doesn't take much to get me moving again. But food...weekends, stress, PMS, and dining out still get to me! I'm not a binge person, but a few bad choices each day or multiple times per week add up. Each day I try to do my best regarding healthy eating, and I hold myself accountable. I suppose that's the key for me. Being accountable to what the scale says. As long as what I'm doing each week keeps my weight about the same, I'm good.



 There are constant adjustments and trades but as long as you do what you should most of the time, you should stay (or get to) where you want!  

*Taryn* enjoy your last couple of days of school!


----------



## sherry

It is great to have the support of this board.  I made a lot of poor choices for the holiday weekend, but because of everyone here, I have not let it derail me for the whole week.  It will probably show on the scale though


----------



## mikamah

Good morning.  This thread is hopping!!  Last day of the week, and tomorrow is our weighin!!  Drink that water today!!  We have open house at school tonight, so I bought burgers for the grill for dinner, and I'll make a salad.  Still tracking all my food this week, though I did go over my flex points by 5 this week.  Not bad when I consider how much I would have eaten if i wasn't writing it down.  



Leleluvsdis said:


> I try to stay on track and if I find I am really wanting to stray, I will get a dole fruit bar and it hits the spot just perfect. My biggest problem recently is trying to not eat pasta. I've read about having spagetti squash in place of pasta, so  think I'm going to try that this week sometime. Has anyone else tried it? What did you think?


I like spaghetti squash.  I cut it in half and bake it in a little water, and then pull it out with a fork.  The first time I had it, my son ate it and didn't even notice it wasn't spaghetti, but he caught on the next time.    I usually through sauce with chicken and other vegies on it.  Haven't had it in a while. thanks for the reminder. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Kathy I too used to wear scrubs for my job.  It does hide alot.  I was promoted to be the practice manager of our pediatric office in the beginning of march and had to shop for business clothes.   This has been my wake up call.  I couldnt believe what I looked like.  That has been a big motivator too.  I cant wait to hopefully run into you during the princess and seeing those capris fitting you so nicely.   Way to be optimistic.  You will do it!


Can't imagine buying all new business clothes especially where my weight has fluctuated so much.  I lost over 30 pounds before I changed scrub sizes but business clothes are so much more fitted.  Congrats on your promotion.  I am so excited for the princess, and even if for some reason I couldn't run it, I think I need to go anyway and meet some fellow wishers. 




My2Pixies said:


> Hi, I'm going to jump right in here.  Just got back from a mini-vacation visiting my inlaws in SC so I missed the very beginning of this challenge but I managed to not gain any weight (yay!).  So now I'm back in the saddle and ready to ride again!  I started WW a couple weeks ago and am just getting comfortable with it.  I also want to start walking on the treadmill in the evenings starting with 3x a week and want to work my way up to 5x a week. I have a 6 month old and a 7 year old that will keep me pretty active this summer, no more couch potato here that's for sure!


Welcome and great job on maintaining on vacation.  I follow ww on my own, and it's such a good program.  If you follow it, it works.  




lisah0711 said:


> How about journaling your food?  See you have more than you give yourself credit for!


I guess you're right.  I am consistent, just inconsistently so. 



pjlla said:


> My second thing would .... make the healthy choices READILY AVAILABLE (and the junk food nonaccessible!).  I make it a priority to always have healthy choices available at home.


This is the one thing I am really trying to do.  I know I've been successful when I'm craving something sweet or salty at night, and search the kitchen and come up with nothing.  I bought some hundred calorie packs of almonds which help with the salty, and the chobani pineapple yogurt is really good too, and that's what I usually end up with. 



lisah0711 said:


> Sorry for the fly by post but DH was called away due to a family emergency so it has been a frazzled day -- nothing like an unexpected trip to Lake Okoboji for DH.  The good news I am still totally OP, I just need to make sure I keep it that way for the next few days.  Man, am I really looking forward to my run tomorrow.  Did some yoga to help my back which was really aching.


  I hope everything turns out ok.  Good job sticking to to the plan and not stress eating. 



lisah0711 said:


> Consistency is the next logical step in our journeys to good health.
> 
> *Being consistent does not mean being perfect. (There are going to be days when you decide to do something other than stick to your exercise and diet routine, and thats fine.) But becoming consistent does mean giving yourself the power to choose. * (from the consistency article on sparkpeople.com)
> 
> We don't have to be perfect but when we make the right choices more often than we don't, we will get to our goals, sooner or later!


Great quote.  



flipflopmom said:


> Finally got my syllabus for first summer class.  Not happy!  He added 30 minutes to our Friday nights, so now I am in class from 4-8:30 on Fridays and 8-5 on Saturdays.  Lots of projects due in 3 weeks.  This is not going to be fun.
> 
> Best thing of the day - one of the parents that I hadn't seen since early Spring said to me "When you stood up to talk, I had no idea who you were. It took a minute for me to realize it was you!"  That's results, and I want to keep it up!


wow, that class does not sound fun.  I give you a lot of credit.  I can't imagine trying to study and take classes again.     What a great compliment she paid you, and such motivation to keep at it. 



tigger813 said:


> Got in 9 miles today!
> 
> Tigger813 is back!!!!!


Welcome back!!!



A.Mickey said:


> 6/1 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?
> The way my clothes feel, and the labcoats at work!    The lab coats are 48", 44", and 40".  Now 40" I can squeeze into, but I look like a Sausage.  Right before I started this challenge 44" was the same way when I sat down.  Now the 44" is starting to feel good on me, even a little loose occasionally!  I was wearing the size 48" lab coat, it was always loose, but the 44" was too tight.  Nice to be able to be more comfortable!


Such a great feeling to see the changes in our clothes.  



princessbride6205 said:


> I love this quote, Lisa! I discovered this theory during the last challenge. Someone (I think Corinna?) mentioned the 80/20 rule - if you have healthy habits 80% of the time, you're doing it right! This was an epiphany for me, the perfectionist, who thought that one fun size Twix in a day of healthy meals meant I had failed. Even at goal, I find it a challenge to be consistent with my eating. Exercise I manage to get into a routine and I enjoy it. I may have a week where I'm too busy, but it doesn't take much to get me moving again. But food...weekends, stress, PMS, and dining out still get to me! I'm not a binge person, but a few bad choices each day or multiple times per week add up. Each day I try to do my best regarding healthy eating, and I hold myself accountable. I suppose that's the key for me. Being accountable to what the scale says. As long as what I'm doing each week keeps my weight about the same, I'm good.


I like that 80-20 rule.  It is something I can live with.  One december at ww they passed a calendar for the  month and had us write all our functions down, I think I had 8-10, and then she said now for 31 days, 3 meals a day, that's 93 meals for the month.  If you follow the plan for all the other meals, those parties were such a small percentage of the month, even if you went crazy at them, move on, start the next meal right back on track.  So each week we have 21 meals, even if we are less than stellar for a few of them, as long as we try to be healthy for the rest, we can be ok.  



flipflopmom said:


> I drink from my WDW mug at school, we named our class hamsters Mickey and Goofy, and I use a big Mickey autograph pen at school.  One of the kids said yesterday "I want to learn how to draw Mickey heads like Mrs. Scruggs does.  SHE LOVES MICKEY MOUSE."  Yeah, it's an obsession.


It's so fun to be able to share our obsessions with others who understand.  I am the biggest disney freak at work, but there are 2 other girls who have trips coming up, and get it, so I feel like I'm not alone at work when we're talking disney.  Though the rest of the staff probably can't wait til their trips are over.  I say theirs because once mine's over, I'll start planning the next one. 

Have a great thursday everyone!!


----------



## N&B'smom

Does it matter what time we send in our weigh in info?   Or just as long as it's tomorrow??  I may not get to do it until later in the day and wanted to make sure that was okay!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

It's been a lot of fun being your coach this week and helping get our summer challenge started.  We have a lot of work to do but we can have a lot of fun and end our summer healthier than when we started. 

A BIG thank you to our incoming coach, flipflopmom (Taryn) starting tomorrow!  I know you will be a great coach!  

*Please be sure and PM your weigh in information to LuvBaloo tomorrow and PM your COW numbers to jenanderson.  *

If you have been doing the COW and haven't posted what you are doing for Part 2 make sure that is done today so you can get your name in the hat for the TOTALLY COOL PRIZES!  Here is a link to the COW if you need to refresh your memory http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36791248&postcount=253 
Remember I do post links to the COW in the first few posts of this thread.

We had a great week learning about each other and our goals and plans for this challenge the summer.  We got to talk about our love for all things Disney, which is really how all ended up together here.   We talked about avoiding temptation and thinking about the consistency we need to get where we want to go.  This is a great group for accountability and support but ultimately the person who is going to have to do all the work and make this happen is YOU.  

So for the QOTD today*Tell us one thing that you can do today to help yourself get to where you want to be.*

Have a great day all!  I probably won't be back until the end of the day.


----------



## sherry

For part 2 of COW, I have a 32 oz purple cup I won at WW many moons and pounds lost and gained ago.  I make sure I fill it twice before I drink any other cold liquid.

QOTD- I need to stay away from temptation, I'm better in my house than when I go out.


----------



## JOANNEL

lisah0711 said:


> So for the QOTD today*Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.*
> 
> :



Stay away from snacking!!


----------



## N&B'smom

I use my refillable VWL mug each day for my water!!!  Gets me in a Disney sort of mood!  

How do we report our COW pts exactly?  It's water and veggies, right??


----------



## wtpclc

Tigger813 - LOVE that feeling!  So great when you have a great run!  SO happy for you!

flipflopmom - Awesome!  Love that your weight loss is so noticeable!

princessbride6205 - 80% rule is great!

A.Mickey - COngrats on teh smaller lab coat.

Lisah - Love teh quopte doing being consistent but still having choices!

Sorry, I missed so many.    Bear of very little brain. 

QUOTD - Good day for this one.  I logged yesterday adn discovered taht I had eaten all of my calories before leaving work.    I hate those bottomless pit days!  It was ok, becausee i was oging to swim last night and make back calories for dinner.  Well, I felt awful adn fell asleep when I got home, missed my workout and woke up starving.  I eat when my body tells me, but was wishing Ihad made healthier choices during the day.  Then, my sweet dh made me some comfort food because I did not feel well.  Yeah, another time I let myself off.  I have been bummed baout doing so poorly yesterday.  Today, I will log again and try to do better and try to make healthier choices.  I won't give up and tell myself I just don't have the will power.


----------



## jennz

Hello everyone - just popping on and not even pretending to catch up.  We're on vacation w/very spotty internet.  Yesterday we went for a hike in the woods - about 1 1/2 miles in it started to POUR - we were beyond soaked!  Finally came to terms with it and then the hail started   Hoping my camera's not ruined.  My bodybugg survived but we're not sure about dd's iPhone   He had the darn thing for work,was checking his emails in the woods!!

Staying quite active but I'm eating to make up for it.   

I also think I need new batteries for my scale - the nasty thing said I gained 8 pounds in one week - I don't think so!  I didn't have bad eating habits and did exercise that week.

Oh one more thing I wanted to shared (I'm rushing in case I lose internet!)  - we watched Hairspray last night...remember when Tracy's mom says the reason she hasn't been out of the house in 11 years is because of her size?  How terribly sad!!  I don't want to be her!!  

I miss all my WISHers!!


----------



## lisah0711

N&B'smom said:


> Does it matter what time we send in our weigh in info?   Or just as long as it's tomorrow??  I may not get to do it until later in the day and wanted to make sure that was okay!!



Shelby, anytime tomorrow is fine to PM your weight.



N&B'smom said:


> I use my refillable VWL mug each day for my water!!!  Gets me in a Disney sort of mood!
> 
> How do we report our COW pts exactly?  It's water and veggies, right??



There are instructions on what you need to do in the COW link I posted earlier today or go to the COW post a the beginning of the thread for the link.  Sorry can't link from here right now.


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> *Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.*



Today is supposed to be a running day, and thunderstorms are in the forecast for this afternoon. I guess my one thing will be to get the workout however I can if lightning prevents me from running. And if it's just raining... Well, I'll just go on and get wet!!


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> *Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.*



Today is supposed to be a running day, and thunderstorms are in the forecast for this afternoon. I guess my one thing will be to get the workout however I can if lightning prevents me from running. And if it's just raining... Well, I'll just go on and get wet!!


----------



## bellaphia

COW part 2: I just use one of my DD's rubbermaid water bottles...I tried to use one of my resort mugs for water but use it everyday for my coffee...just didn't do it for me
QOTD: Keep my goal in mind and remember to weigh in everyweek


----------



## maiziezoe

I have been drinking out of two different cups for my COW.... my Castaway Cay cup and the ginormous cup I got at the hospital when I had Piper. It's huge. 



keenercam said:


> I am so happy you know what I am talking about.  For some reason, those red and blue letters make me smile.
> 
> I wonder how many ounces it is?  I have been counting it for 16 but am not sure.



I have been counting it at 16 oz too.



flipflopmom said:


> My breakfasts and lunches are VERY consistent.  I make sure I have grab and go stuff that fills me up w/o a lot of calories.
> 
> Dinner is my downfall.  Tonight, DD had a pool party for the end of the year gymnastics celebration.  They grilled hamburgers, but the best part was the salads and fruits.  I ate a lot of salad, lots of fruit.  Probably too much watermelon, I'll have water weight gain in the am.  I did eat a hamburger pattie, but I hadn't had any protein today, so it was necessary.  I loved the fresh foods, especially since someone else made them!  I, honestly, can overdo it on fruit - I love it!
> 
> I am wiped out!  End of the year program for the kiddos at school, home, fix chili and onions to take, run to the party, stay 3 hours, drive 45 minutes home.  Kids just got out of the bath.  Unpack, repack for tomorrow.
> 
> Finally got my syllabus for first summer class.  Not happy!  He added 30 minutes to our Friday nights, so now I am in class from 4-8:30 on Fridays and 8-5 on Saturdays.  Lots of projects due in 3 weeks.  This is not going to be fun.
> 
> Best thing of the day - one of the parents that I hadn't seen since early Spring said to me "When you stood up to talk, I had no idea who you were. It took a minute for me to realize it was you!"  That's results, and I want to keep it up!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Taryn



I love those kind of compliments!



jennz said:


> Hello everyone - just popping on and not even pretending to catch up.  We're on vacation w/very spotty internet.  Yesterday we went for a hike in the woods - about 1 1/2 miles in it started to POUR - we were beyond soaked!  Finally came to terms with it and then the hail started   Hoping my camera's not ruined.  My bodybugg survived but we're not sure about dd's iPhone   He had the darn thing for work,was checking his emails in the woods!!
> 
> Staying quite active but I'm eating to make up for it.
> 
> I also think I need new batteries for my scale - the nasty thing said I gained 8 pounds in one week - I don't think so!  I didn't have bad eating habits and did exercise that week.
> 
> Oh one more thing I wanted to shared (I'm rushing in case I lose internet!)  - we watched Hairspray last night...remember when Tracy's mom says the reason she hasn't been out of the house in 11 years is because of her size?  How terribly sad!!  I don't want to be her!!
> 
> I miss all my WISHers!!



I've been missing you!!!


----------



## Greenfield1984

Connie96 said:


> Today is supposed to be a running day, and thunderstorms are in the forecast for this afternoon. I guess my one thing will be to get the workout however I can if lightning prevents me from running. And if it's just raining... Well, I'll just go on and get wet!!



I LOVE running in the rain (though obviously not in thunderstorms!).  They're calling for rain off and on today and I'm actually really hoping that it's raining when I go out for my run this afternoon/evening.

and for my QOTD:

Force myself to get my workout done tonight.  I know I need to do laundry, tidy up, watch my DD and make dinner.  DH is really supportive and does EVERYTHING around the house and I need to start pulling my weight when it comes to chores   I HATE cleaning (though I enjoy doing laundry). The difficulty today will be that since it's raining out I won't be able to do my jog with DD, so I'll have to wait until after she's gone to bed, by which point I always want to fall into bed myself. 

So tonight, I will make myself go run no matter what!!! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Connie96

Greenfield1984 said:


> I LOVE running in the rain (though obviously not in thunderstorms!).  They're calling for rain off and on today and I'm actually really hoping that it's raining when I go out for my run this afternoon/evening.



Well, I can't say that I LOVE running in the rain, but I really don't mind it. As long as I've got a hat to keep the rain off my face, I'm good. The thing that I enjoy most about running in the rain is that I appear to be much more "hard core" than I really am!


----------



## Greenfield1984

Need some advice.  

Just wondering what you guys eat before working out, and how long before your workout do you eat? 

I completely forgot about eating before my run on Tuesday and when I got home I felt like throwing up.  I had to lie down for about 15 minutes and eat something very slowly before the feeling passed. 

So just wanted to know what you guys do. 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Help! They're serving pizza at the employee benefits fair in an hour. I brought my hummus and veggies, but...how do I stay strong? Can I have just one piece? I am weakening...everyone around me will be eating, how do I stay strong/or make a decision to eat it? I know I am having a LC 5pt dinner, so maybe it wouldn't be horrible if I eat one piece? 

I ran 6M this morning, and I don't want to undo that good work...

Maria


----------



## sherry

Help! They're serving pizza at the employee benefits fair in an hour. I brought my hummus and veggies, but...how do I stay strong? Can I have just one piece? I am weakening...everyone around me will be eating, how do I stay strong/or make a decision to eat it? I know I am having a LC 5pt dinner, so maybe it wouldn't be horrible if I eat one piece? 


I feel that if having that one piece won't throw you off the rest of the day, then there is no problem.  As long as you're aware and plan it into your day, you should be fine.


----------



## LuvBaloo

N&B'smom said:


> Does it matter what time we send in our weigh in info?   Or just as long as it's tomorrow??  I may not get to do it until later in the day and wanted to make sure that was okay!!



Nope, anytime works.  Ideally I get most of the weighins by the end of Saturday so there isn't too many names on the reminder list I try to get out on Sunday.  I put the results out sometime on Tuesday, and will accept anything before the results come out, but if too many come in Tuesday its gets difficult.



lisah0711 said:


> So for the QOTD today*Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.*



Remember that my health & happiness is important and I'm worth taking the time to make it happen.  In 10 years the kids won't remember how messy the house was, but they will remember Mom being able to play with them.  So today the goal is to do my running and my girls want to come and be helpers (or just play while I run around the schoolyard.)  So I've told the girls that I have to do my running today as long as it isn't pouring rain.  If its lightly raining, we'll go out to do it and the girls are looking forward to bringing out their umbrellas 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Help! They're serving pizza at the employee benefits fair in an hour. I brought my hummus and veggies, but...how do I stay strong? Can I have just one piece? I am weakening...everyone around me will be eating, how do I stay strong/or make a decision to eat it? I know I am having a LC 5pt dinner, so maybe it wouldn't be horrible if I eat one piece?
> 
> I ran 6M this morning, and I don't want to undo that good work...
> 
> Maria



I suggest doing a pjlla plan for your day.  Write out your food plans for the day and if 1 slice fits into the plan or you can adjust your day to make it fit, then enjoy your 1 slice, and if that slice doesn't fit in, tell yourself "I don't want it, I want to stay on plan".  And have your plan in your pocket with you at the luncheon, so you can put your hand in your pocket and feel your plan, which makes it more real. .


----------



## Connie96

Greenfield1984 said:


> Need some advice.
> 
> Just wondering what you guys eat before working out, and how long before your workout do you eat?
> 
> I completely forgot about eating before my run on Tuesday and when I got home I felt like throwing up.  I had to lie down for about 15 minutes and eat something very slowly before the feeling passed.
> 
> So just wanted to know what you guys do.
> 
> Thanks for your advice!



I am still working on this one. I haven't found the right plan for myself yet. On Tuesday, I ate a sandwich about 6:30 (this was dinner for the evening) and hit the road about an hour later. I was a little more full that I would have liked, but I didn't feel bad - I actually had a pretty good run. In weeks past, I have been running a little earlier so my last snack (yogurt and fruit or granola bar and milk) before running was about 2-3 hours before my run and some days I would feel queasy, but I think it had more to do with the heat than the snack. I plan to have a sandwich tonight as soon as I get home (about 6:00) and head out to run around 7:30. That will give me a little more time to digest before running than I took on Tuesday. I'm hoping that will be just a little bit better.




Worfiedoodles said:


> Help! They're serving pizza at the employee benefits fair in an hour. I brought my hummus and veggies, but...how do I stay strong? Can I have just one piece? I am weakening...everyone around me will be eating, how do I stay strong/or make a decision to eat it? I know I am having a LC 5pt dinner, so maybe it wouldn't be horrible if I eat one piece?
> 
> Maria



Well, can you eat just one slice? Or will you end up eating half a pizza? (I know my answer to that question!!)

In light of tomorrow's weigh-in, I would advise (from the comfort of my desk, where there is no pizza temptation)... eat your packed lunch just before you head to the thing, guzzle one full bottle of water. If you can, pop a piece of gum in your mouth and hold a full water bottle in your hand the entire time. This will keep your mouth and one hand busy. If someone offers you pizza, say "no thank you" with conviction! As though you really DON'T want it and you've got better things to do. If you say "well, I really shouldn't" or " I wish I could", or even if you pause to think about it before you say "no", you're just begging to be talked into it. You hold all the POWER to make your own CHOICE! Be POWERFUL!

And remember, you really don't want to go off plan on the day before a weigh-in! You don't want that pizza looking up at you from the scale tomorrow!


----------



## MushyMushy

I can't remember if I answered part 2 for COW, but here it is. I drink my water out of either a tall purple plastic glass or a lime green plastic glass. As long as it's 16 oz it's all good for me. 

*Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.*

It's actually 2 things -- eat my foods in the right portion sizes and write down the calories. I'm going through PMS now, so I want to eat everything in sight. I need to find some low-cal munchies to snack on throughout the day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

You guys give great advice! Unfortunately I can't eat my lunch before I go, but I can write down everything I've eaten today:

7am: yogurt, apple, Vitamuffin, 10 am: orange, 2 Tbsp. raw cashews

And everything I plan to eat for dinner:

LC Butternut Squash Ravioli, Sugar-Free Jello Pudding

I think I have a compromise -- eat 1 piece of the pizza (I actually can do that), and do not eat the hummus or my planned afternoon snack of wasa crackers and laughing cow cheese (8pts). Instead, eat the veggies I brought for lunch as my afternoon snack. 

I definitely don't want the pizza looking back at me from the scale tomorrow  so, I'm going to see if it's really good pizza. If it's cardboard with sauce, the above plan goes out the window and I'll be back to my hummus and veggies. I don't have to choose to eat it because it's there, if I really want it, I can have it, but then I do have to adjust my day and thinking...I have the power! I feel like He-Man 

You guys are the BEST! 

Thanks! 

Maria


----------



## Littleprincess2010

> So for the QOTD today *Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be*.



Limit my appy's at tonights work party to just 1 or 2   And then pig out on air popped popcorn when I get home!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> So for the QOTD today*Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.*



Accountability! I have to ask myself if I want the pizza more, or the lower weigh in. I keep going back and forth...I think I may eventually decide to eat three bites of pizza (assuming it is good pizza), and then eat my regular lunch and snacks. I know that sounds wasteful, I wish I could be stronger in the moment...I will let you guys know what happens. I am feeling pretty wishy washy right now. We get so few perks, it's hard not to take advantage when one is offered.  I have to remember I can certainly buy my own pizza whenever I want it -- this is not a special, once in a lifetime opportunity. 

Maria


----------



## corinnak

Worfiedoodles said:


> Help! They're serving pizza at the employee benefits fair in an hour. I brought my hummus and veggies, but...how do I stay strong? Can I have just one piece? I am weakening...everyone around me will be eating, how do I stay strong/or make a decision to eat it? I know I am having a LC 5pt dinner, so maybe it wouldn't be horrible if I eat one piece?
> 
> I ran 6M this morning, and I don't want to undo that good work...
> 
> Maria




Maria:
Depending on you (is Pizza a trigger food?) and depending on the pizza being served (Is it veggie or cheese or covered in everything except the kitchen sink??) and how much play you truly do have in your day today, if the pizza is something you really want, I think you can probably safely enjoy a piece.  I agree with Connie that you should definitely eat at least the veggies from your lunch and some water as well before going to this event, go in with a plan of savoring one piece of pizza.  Or go in with a plan of absolutely NOT eating the pizza.  But definitely make your decision before you get into that room.  If you decide not to eat the pizza, I suggest imagining it was made by/served by someone with dirty hands.  

ETA:  I spent so long typing this that I see that you've already got a GREAT plan in place for yourself.  You go, girl!  Let us know whether you end up deciding pizza is worth rearranging for or not!

And also, because it's probably pretty salty, be aware that the pizza may still be looking at you tomorrow, though by Saturday, it should be long gone.  Nothing makes me retain water like pizza.

JenAnderson - I know there are a LOT Of WISHers coming into town for the race this weekend, but they have not been very forthcoming with their plans at all, so I don't know what to expect on that front.  Your pace sounds pretty good to me right about now - Maybe I'll hang with you and your DH for part or all of the race, if that is OK with you.  I just want to get through it, finish and be in one piece at the end.


What is your secret for staying consistent?

I think I am a naturally consistent type person - consistently on track or consistently off track, one or the other.    In athletics as well, in high school I played volleyball - I was not at all flashy - I could not even serve overhand, but when I served, it went over the net and was in bounds.  When I passed the ball to another player, it got to that other player.  Similarly with weight loss - I rarely saw the huge losses that others seem to enjoy, but it was a rare week that I didn't lose anything, too.  

So part of it may just be my personality, but the things I've done consciously to promote consistency are:

1.  Make it easy - online tracking on WW helps a lot, plus I realize I can only track so much before I get overloaded and give up on it - so I don't actually check the boxes for good health guidelines even though I hit most of them every day.

2.  Make it enjoyable - I try to make sure that the food I have in the house is healthy and delicious.  If I'm enjoying the way I'm eating, there is no need to stray off the path.  I also try to make sure to have some on-track "treats" available like the chocolate vitamuffins, yogurt with frozen berries and 1/2 T chocolate chips, popcorn with 1t olive oil.  The danger with these is having them too frequently.  I can't actually keep those skinny cow sandwiches in the house for this reason.

3.  Have a plan - I am most consistent with workouts when I'm training for an event with a real training plan, but even when I'm not using a training plan, I try to stick with a regular pattern or routine.  Sometimes that patter changes, like in the summer - that's OK as long as I can find a new pattern that works, too.

Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.

Just keep on tracking.  It's not glamorous, but it is the best way I have to make sure I don't end up somewhere I don't want to be.

I also need to find a way to get a workout in today even though I am home with a sick child and can't go to my TRX class.  I'm thinking it's been a while since I did that balance ball DVD that used to be so hard.


----------



## maiziezoe

Greenfield1984 said:


> Need some advice.
> 
> Just wondering what you guys eat before working out, and how long before your workout do you eat?
> 
> I completely forgot about eating before my run on Tuesday and when I got home I felt like throwing up.  I had to lie down for about 15 minutes and eat something very slowly before the feeling passed.
> 
> So just wanted to know what you guys do.
> 
> Thanks for your advice!



I run early in the day... so I don't eat before I run. I drink coffee.


----------



## maiziezoe

*Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.*

I ran this morning. Had my best time to date. It felt good to run.

Sometimes, when I am running, I imagine I am Forrest Gump... I just want to keep running and running and running.


----------



## wtpclc

Greenfield1984 said:


> Need some advice.
> 
> Just wondering what you guys eat before working out, and how long before your workout do you eat?
> 
> I completely forgot about eating before my run on Tuesday and when I got home I felt like throwing up.  I had to lie down for about 15 minutes and eat something very slowly before the feeling passed.
> 
> So just wanted to know what you guys do.
> 
> Thanks for your advice!



This is hard. It's somehthing you really have to figure out foryourself.  DH cannot eat 4 hours or so before he works out.  I eat a power bar (snickers energy, Trio or Luna) about an hour before the work out.  If it's hot or going ot be a long workout, I drink 16 to 20 oz of a sports drink an hour before also.  If it's a shorter work out< i drink 8 to 12 oz water with my energy bar.  HTH!  Finding your balance tends to be more of an art than a science.


----------



## wtpclc

maiziezoe said:


> *Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.*
> 
> I ran this morning. Had my best time to date. It felt good to run.
> 
> Sometimes, when I am running, I imagine I am Forrest Gump... I just want to keep running and running and running.



Great job!!!

Corinna - Very good plan!

LuVBaloo - I can't imagine tracking all of us.


----------



## Connie96

Worfiedoodles said:


> You guys give great advice! Unfortunately I can't eat my lunch before I go, but I can write down everything I've eaten today:
> 
> 7am: yogurt, apple, Vitamuffin, 10 am: orange, 2 Tbsp. raw cashews
> 
> And everything I plan to eat for dinner:
> 
> LC Butternut Squash Ravioli, Sugar-Free Jello Pudding
> 
> I think I have a compromise -- eat 1 piece of the pizza (I actually can do that), and do not eat the hummus or my planned afternoon snack of wasa crackers and laughing cow cheese (8pts). Instead, eat the veggies I brought for lunch as my afternoon snack.
> 
> I definitely don't want the pizza looking back at me from the scale tomorrow  so, I'm going to see if it's really good pizza. If it's cardboard with sauce, the above plan goes out the window and I'll be back to my hummus and veggies. I don't have to choose to eat it because it's there, if I really want it, I can have it, but then I do have to adjust my day and thinking...I have the power! I feel like He-Man
> 
> You guys are the BEST!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Maria



Outstanding plan, Maria! Sounds perfect.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I have to remember I can certainly buy my own pizza whenever I want it -- this is not a special, once in a lifetime opportunity.
> 
> Maria



OMG! Isn't that the truth?! I can't count the times that I couldn't decide what to eat as though it was my last meal on death row or something!! I eat every day. Eating is not a special occasion! I oughta stick that little tidbit on my fridge and on the steering wheel in my car!



maiziezoe said:


> I run early in the day... so I don't eat before I run. I drink coffee.



On Saturdays, I run in the morning also, but I do go ahead and eat a quick bowl of cereal (Kashi GoLean is my cereal of choice) about 30 minutes to an hour before hitting the road. Always seems to work out great.


----------



## keenercam

Worfiedoodles said:


> Accountability! I have to ask myself if I want the pizza more, or the lower weigh in. I keep going back and forth...I think I may eventually decide to eat three bites of pizza (assuming it is good pizza), and then eat my regular lunch and snacks. I know that sounds wasteful, I wish I could be stronger in the moment...I will let you guys know what happens. I am feeling pretty wishy washy right now. We get so few perks, it's hard not to take advantage when one is offered.  I have to remember I can certainly buy my own pizza whenever I want it -- this is not a special, once in a lifetime opportunity.
> 
> Maria



Maria -- My friend's WW leader told her that she only ever eats 3 bites of a tempting food -- one to get the taste of it, one to enjoy, and one to say goodbye.  She immediately discards the remainder.  I'm not sure I could do it, but I find it fascinating.

Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.

I can continue to politely decline when DD and DH call me on their way home from work suggesting fast food and asking me what Id like.  So far I have been on track every single day since my first day home from the hospital last Wednesday.  This is huge for me, especially when so many people are encouraging me to indulge myself through this difficult, painful recovery.

I'm sorry I am so swamped with work that I don't have time to catch up with everyone.  Have a great day, my BL friends!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Ok, here's the update -- I took 1 piece of cheese pizza and a bottle of water, and I looked at the grease sitting on the top, and I just couldn't do it. I gave it to my co-worker, came back to my desk, and it's hummus and veggies all the way! Whew! I can't believe how much effort I just put into that decision. But if feels good -- I feel like I made a conscious choice, and even though my co-worker said, "What is wrong with you?" -- which almost made me cry, I know I made the right choice for me. 

Maria


----------



## keenercam

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, here's the update -- I took 1 piece of cheese pizza and a bottle of water, and I looked at the grease sitting on the top, and I just couldn't do it. I gave it to my co-worker, came back to my desk, and it's hummus and veggies all the way! Whew! I can't believe how much effort I just put into that decision. But if feels good -- I feel like I made a conscious choice, and even though my co-worker said, "What is wrong with you?" -- which almost made me cry, I know I made the right choice for me.
> 
> Maria



Congratulations, Maria!! Awesome choice!  Just think of how sick you'd have felt from the grease, and you'd have regretted wasting the calories on it.  You rock!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

keenercam said:


> Congratulations, Maria!! Awesome choice!  Just think of how sick you'd have felt from the grease, and you'd have regretted wasting the calories on it.  You rock!!!



Thanks, *Cam!* -- I totally needed that! 

Maria


----------



## wtpclc

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, here's the update -- I took 1 piece of cheese pizza and a bottle of water, and I looked at the grease sitting on the top, and I just couldn't do it. I gave it to my co-worker, came back to my desk, and it's hummus and veggies all the way! Whew! I can't believe how much effort I just put into that decision. But if feels good -- I feel like I made a conscious choice, and even though my co-worker said, "What is wrong with you?" -- which almost made me cry, I know I made the right choice for me.
> 
> Maria



Great job, Maria! It feels so good when we do the right thing!  (Why is it so hard to make that choice some days, though?  )

Cam - Umm...telling you what I'd do isn't the same as encourgaing you to indulge, right?


----------



## keenercam

wtpclc said:


> . . . .Cam - Umm...telling you what I'd do isn't the same as encourgaing you to indulge, right?



Carrie -- LOL!  I can't tell you how many people have told me that I should have Howard and the kids leave all kinds of food for me in the morning and that they'd have a list of what they wanted to spend the evening eating.  I have even discouraged my family from doing takeout since I can't cook.  I keep making suggestions based on what I know was in the freezer before I went into the hospital.   Now if I could just get someone to make a darn salad!!!


----------



## lisah0711

lisah0711 said:


> So for the QOTD today*Tell us one thing that you can do today to help yourself get to where you want to be.*



Forgot to answer the QOTD again but I did fix the typo in the question -- luckily you guys know what I mean, even when I don't make any sense.  

The one thing that I can do today is control what I eat and make sure I get my run in regardless of what else is going on.  

*jennz,* enjoy your vacation!  



Connie96 said:


> Today is supposed to be a running day, and thunderstorms are in the forecast for this afternoon. I guess my one thing will be to get the workout however I can if lightning prevents me from running. And if it's just raining... Well, I'll just go on and get wet!!



It's okay to get wet but I don't care how fast you can run, you can't run faster than lightning!  



Greenfield1984 said:


> Just wondering what you guys eat before working out, and how long before your workout do you eat?



Boy, that is a tough one because it is easy to eat too much and feel sick from that during a run, too.  Or if you have too much water or not enough you can get that icky feeling, too.



LuvBaloo said:


> Remember that my health & happiness is important and I'm worth taking the time to make it happen.  In 10 years the kids won't remember how messy the house was, but they will remember Mom being able to play with them.  So today the goal is to do my running and my girls want to come and be helpers (or just play while I run around the schoolyard.)  So I've told the girls that I have to do my running today as long as it isn't pouring rain.  If its lightly raining, we'll go out to do it and the girls are looking forward to bringing out their umbrellas .



It doesn't get much better than hanging out with your umbrella splashing in puddles!  



maiziezoe said:


> I ran this morning. Had my best time to date. It felt good to run.
> 
> Sometimes, when I am running, I imagine I am Forrest Gump... I just want to keep running and running and running.



  Sorry, Ann, but I don't think of Forrest Gump when I think of you!  I think of a funny, happy person who's kid microwaves her phone!  



wtpclc said:


> LuVBaloo - I can't imagine tracking all of us.



It's a big job and she does a great job for us!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, here's the update -- I took 1 piece of cheese pizza and a bottle of water, and I looked at the grease sitting on the top, and I just couldn't do it. I gave it to my co-worker, came back to my desk, and it's hummus and veggies all the way! Whew! I can't believe how much effort I just put into that decision. But if feels good -- I feel like I made a conscious choice, and even though my co-worker said, "What is wrong with you?" -- which almost made me cry, *I know I made the right choice for me*.



Yay for you, Maria!


----------



## princessbride6205

*Greenfield1984* - I'd recommend eating something before you run or workout. I've discovered I get a stitch in my side if I run within 1-2 hours of eating a meal, but I don't like running on empty either. If you are a morning exerciser, I'd take a few sips of juice and a small handful of dry cereal. Just something for your body to work off of. After the whole night, your body doesn't have any quickly-available calories to burn. I went to a talk with the nutritionist for the Orlando Magic, and the above was her advice. I know some weight loss programs call for exercising on an empty stomach, but I don't think the science backs up that idea.


----------



## Connie96

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, here's the update -- I took 1 piece of cheese pizza and a bottle of water, and I looked at the grease sitting on the top, and I just couldn't do it. I gave it to my co-worker, came back to my desk, and it's hummus and veggies all the way! Whew! I can't believe how much effort I just put into that decision. But if feels good -- I feel like I made a conscious choice, and even though my co-worker said, "What is wrong with you?" -- which almost made me cry, I know I made the right choice for me.
> 
> Maria



As Jillian Michaels would say... You are a ROCK STAR! Great job, Maria.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, here's the update -- I took 1 piece of cheese pizza and a bottle of water, and I looked at the grease sitting on the top, and I just couldn't do it. I gave it to my co-worker, came back to my desk, and it's hummus and veggies all the way! Whew! I can't believe how much effort I just put into that decision. But if feels good -- I feel like I made a conscious choice, and even though my co-worker said, "What is wrong with you?" -- which almost made me cry, I know I made the right choice for me.
> 
> Maria



 Your co-worker deserves a little kick in her butt.  There was nothing wrong with you, you took control and made the choice that worked for you.
I was watching Zoey 101 yesterday with my girls, and the science girl had a watch that could shoot little lazers out, so when somebody annoyed her, she sent a little zap at them.  Somedays I think that would be really cool, to send a little zap to somebody's butt when they say something unintentionally hurtful.



keenercam said:


> Carrie -- LOL!  I can't tell you how many people have told me that I should have Howard and the kids leave all kinds of food for me in the morning and that they'd have a list of what they wanted to spend the evening eating.  I have even discouraged my family from doing takeout since I can't cook.  I keep making suggestions based on what I know was in the freezer before I went into the hospital.   Now if I could just get someone to make a darn salad!!!



 and I bet your family really appreciates you when you are back to being healthy.

I am sticking to my plan to day to have no pop for the day.  I'd really like some but its just not good for me, so I'll add some crystal light to my water at lunch and other than that I'll get in my plain water throughout the day.

And for the COW - I have a royal blue stainless steel water bottle I use at work.  If I get 3 in, I'm over the daily 48oz.  At home, my favourite glass is a coca-cola Christmas one.  I've got a glass one with snowflakes and a plastic one with Santa & a polar bear.


----------



## Greenfield1984

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, here's the update -- I took 1 piece of cheese pizza and a bottle of water, and I looked at the grease sitting on the top, and I just couldn't do it. I gave it to my co-worker, came back to my desk, and it's hummus and veggies all the way! Whew! I can't believe how much effort I just put into that decision. But if feels good -- I feel like I made a conscious choice, and even though my co-worker said, "What is wrong with you?" -- which almost made me cry, I know I made the right choice for me.
> 
> Maria



Good job Maria! I'm glad you made the right choice for you!   Seeing all that grease on pizza usually makes me avoid it too (or when I get a muffin and the bag is all wet from the grease...eewww)

Thanks everyone for your advice on what to eat.  It's definitely different for every person! I'll just have to keep playing around with it until I find a formula that works for me


----------



## wtpclc

Greenfield1984 said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice on what to eat.  It's definitely different for every person! I'll just have to keep playing around with it until I find a formula that works for me



Nicole had a good idea with the little bit of juice and the handful of cereal.  That's  a great starting point.  If it's not enough, you can work your way up from there, but that should not give you the yucky reactions that over-eating before might.  Let us know how it goes!

Cam - I just don't think they know what to do without you.  I know you hate to be a bother.  Have you asked for a salad? (Besides take out last night)


----------



## bellaphia

I don't know what it is but you guys are cracking me up today...running in the rain, Forrest Gump, Zoey 101...
Am I the only non-runner here? it sounds like all of you are major work-out queens/kings...I'm a big walker but always wished I had the running gene-I am in such awe of you all-keep up the good work


----------



## Connie96

bellaphia said:


> I don't know what it is but you guys are cracking me up today...running in the rain, Forrest Gump, Zoey 101...
> Am I the only non-runner here? it sounds like all of you are major work-out queens/kings...I'm a big walker but always wished I had the running gene-I am in such awe of you all-keep up the good work



I always thought runners were nuts. I always did my very best to get out of running when I was in school and when I did decide I wanted to start running I was, I don't know, 26 or so, so I guess it was about 10 years ago. I stick with it for a while and then get away from it for a while, but I always enjoy coming back to it. The two things you need to start running are the right shoes and the right bra. Once you have those, running (to me) is more therapy than it is exercise. I do timed run/walk intervals, so it's not like I'm just running miles and miles without stopping (today's workout is run 3 minutes, walk 1 minute, 15 times - week 6 of 10K training plan). 

I get a charge from being outside after being stuck inside my office all week. Some people enjoy music while running, but I like hearing the sounds of being outside - birds, kids, cars, the wind. I enjoy the solitude of running, when I'm the only voice in my head. I will never be a "workout queen". But, there is sanity in running that I never knew about until I tried it for myself.


----------



## wtpclc

bellaphia said:


> I don't know what it is but you guys are cracking me up today...running in the rain, Forrest Gump, Zoey 101...
> Am I the only non-runner here? it sounds like all of you are major work-out queens/kings...I'm a big walker but always wished I had the running gene-I am in such awe of you all-keep up the good work



Nothing wrong with being a walker!  Ther'e snot neccesarily a running gene, though. ;-)  Anyone can do it.  They key is to slow down if you ar ehaving problems.  takes a lon goime to figure out a pace.  And you will still have your ups and downs.  If you wan tot run, Runnign for mortals is a good start.  I know many do COuch to 5K, but that seems really hard to me.  If you don't want to run, though, it probably just porves you ar ea bit more sane than some of us!


----------



## wtpclc

I just got a chance to look at soem articles from USA Triathlon on eating/not calorie counting.  It's not a plan tha tworks for everyone, but it can work.  In case you're interested:

Part 1

Part 2


----------



## donac

bellaphia said:


> I don't know what it is but you guys are cracking me up today...running in the rain, Forrest Gump, Zoey 101...
> Am I the only non-runner here? it sounds like all of you are major work-out queens/kings...I'm a big walker but always wished I had the running gene-I am in such awe of you all-keep up the good work



I am not a runner either.  At 55 my joints can't handle the pounding.  Too much arthritis in the joints that I can't risk the pain.  I am getting back into walking.  I am going to be doing some hiking this summer with my dh.  

So for the QOTD todayTell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.

Go to my yoga class tonight.  I am doing things for myself more these day but then since ds1 is working until 6 and ds2 is back at college for the summer it is easier for me to do this than some of you.  I didn't do a lot of this until my kids got older.  It takes a lot of creativity for you ladies who have young children and I give you a lot of credit.  I know it is not easy. 

Maria congrats on turning down the pizza.  


I had something for the first time in about a month and it is really bothering my stomach.  I am hoping that it settles down before yoga tonight.

I am feeling pretty good about myself today.  Today the foods classes had their annual barbque.  Usually I go out and get something to eat since they usually have more than enough.  I didn't even feel like going out to see what was there.  They always have potato salad and I love potato salad but I didn't even want any today.


COW part 2 I am using my Starbucks reuseable cup that I get my green tea in in the morning.  I also just got a plastic water bottle that when it is empty folds flat.  great to put in your purse and pull out at a water fountain.  I also love my eeyore mug and my big Donald mug that I got for $2 at the Disney store.

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## JOANNEL

bellaphia said:


> I don't know what it is but you guys are cracking me up today...running in the rain, Forrest Gump, Zoey 101...
> Am I the only non-runner here? it sounds like all of you are major work-out queens/kings...I'm a big walker but always wished I had the running gene-I am in such awe of you all-keep up the good work



You are not alone, I am a walker, there is way too much of me to run!!


----------



## LMDisneygirl

JOANNEL said:


> You are not alone, I am a walker, there is way too much of me to run!!



Exactly what my response was going to be!  Though on Biggest Loser they have EVERYONE running.  But let's forget about that for now .  I'm not a runner either.  I love to walk.  REALLY enjoy it.  Yet I rarely do it.  WHY???  I was so determined to start walking both for exercise and prep for walking around DW this summer.  But I walked a couple of days and then didn't walk anymore.  I did that twice.  Maybe tonight could be another start, and it could stick this time. 

New topic.......

Boy, I have NOT had a couple of days of making very good choices.  Although before I went to meet a friend for lunch yesterday I decided what I was having (Grilled Chicken Sandwich & Baked Potato) and I stuck to it!  Last time she and I each had the appetizer sampler platter (chicken strips, potato skins.....)  so at least I was moving in the right direction.  But I have definitely eaten more than I should, and foods I really shouldn't, in the past couple of days.  I feel very BLAH.  I bet a walk would help........

QOTD:  It would really help me to start planning ahead.  Planning meals and exercise in advance.  It is hard for me to make a good choice on the spur of the moment.


----------



## maiziezoe

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, here's the update -- I took 1 piece of cheese pizza and a bottle of water, and I looked at the grease sitting on the top, and I just couldn't do it. I gave it to my co-worker, came back to my desk, and it's hummus and veggies all the way! Whew! I can't believe how much effort I just put into that decision. But if feels good -- I feel like I made a conscious choice, and even though my co-worker said, "What is wrong with you?" -- which almost made me cry, I know I made the right choice for me.
> 
> Maria



Good for you!!!  You should be proud of yourself!!  



lisah0711 said:


> Sorry, Ann, but I don't think of Forrest Gump when I think of you!  I think of a funny, happy person who's kid microwaves her phone!



Awww... thanks for saying that. I needed kind words today. 



bellaphia said:


> I don't know what it is but you guys are cracking me up today...running in the rain, Forrest Gump, Zoey 101...
> Am I the only non-runner here? it sounds like all of you are major work-out queens/kings...I'm a big walker but always wished I had the running gene-I am in such awe of you all-keep up the good work



For 6 years I helped my BFF organize the 5k, 10k and 1 mile Fun Run for our towns local festival. Year after year we would walk the courses and mark them with spray paint... year after year I would say "why would anyone run for fun? The only time I run is if someone is chasing me."  

This year I am not helping organize the run... I am actually RUNNING the run.


----------



## Octoberbride03

bellaphia said:


> I don't know what it is but you guys are cracking me up today...running in the rain, Forrest Gump, Zoey 101...
> Am I the only non-runner here? it sounds like all of you are major work-out queens/kings...I'm a big walker but always wished I had the running gene-I am in such awe of you all-keep up the good work



I often wonder if I'm alone in the non-running here myself 

I will admit that the runners here have gotten me somewhat interested, but truth is I step away from the thread and it goes away   But honestly, I have a steel plate and sundry screws in my ankle and I really doubt if it could handle the stress of running.  I will say if I could walk an entire marathon i would do it.  Does anybody do that?  Intentionally i mean. 

 I used to do 10ks for Cystic Fibrosis and i loved the challenge of it.  I was not thin then either but but i kept a good pace and finished better than a lot of the runners in them.

And since we're on the subject of making choices.  Some of mine this week have been good, others have been foisted upon me.  We currently have in my fridge a "pail" of spaghetti from Nicola's in Rehoboth Beach.  My dad sent this pail home with me though I tired to refuse because we are a 2 human household.  Soooooooooo  since we got home on Mon.  it has been spaghetti for supper.  We still have half a pail left


----------



## flipflopmom

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, here's the update -- I took 1 piece of cheese pizza and a bottle of water, and I looked at the grease sitting on the top, and I just couldn't do it. I gave it to my co-worker, came back to my desk, and it's hummus and veggies all the way! Whew! I can't believe how much effort I just put into that decision. But if feels good -- I feel like I made a conscious choice, and even though my co-worker said, "What is wrong with you?" -- which almost made me cry, I know I made the right choice for me.
> 
> Maria


  Love the drama of the day.  Of course, I am reading after the fact, but it was like a cliffhanger of a soap opera!  Will Maria eat the pizza?  Will the pizza be worth the calories?  What will happen to her veggies and hummus?  Stayed tuned for the next episode of....  DIS BIGGEST LOSER!



Octoberbride03 said:


> But honestly, I have a steel plate and sundry screws in my ankle and I really doubt if it could handle the stress of running.



I had mine removed a few years after they were put in, and it has taken me this long (10 years) to get up the nerve to try.  So far so good, but any little twinge scares the   out of me.


Well, I didn't walk past the Doritos and cheese cubes during the kids party today.  Planning on a salad for dinner to combat.  Gotta get a Jillian DVD in, but I think I will take a nap first.  I am beat!


----------



## keenercam

maiziezoe said:


> For 6 years I helped my BFF organize the 5k, 10k and 1 mile Fun Run for our towns local festival. Year after year we would walk the courses and mark them with spray paint... year after year I would say "why would anyone run for fun? The only time I run is if someone is chasing me."
> 
> This year I am not helping organize the run... I am actually RUNNING the run.



Congratulations!! That is awesome! When is it? You know you'll have a huge group of us scream teaming for you, even if only virtually.



Octoberbride03 said:


> I often wonder if I'm alone in the non-running here myself
> 
> I will admit that the runners here have gotten me somewhat interested, but truth is I step away from the thread and it goes away   But honestly, I have a steel plate and sundry screws in my ankle and I really doubt if it could handle the stress of running.  I will say if I could walk an entire marathon i would do it.  Does anybody do that?  Intentionally i mean.
> 
> I used to do 10ks for Cystic Fibrosis and i loved the challenge of it.  I was not thin then either but but i kept a good pace and finished better than a lot of the runners in them.
> 
> And since we're on the subject of making choices.  Some of mine this week have been good, others have been foisted upon me.  We currently have in my fridge a "pail" of spaghetti from Nicola's in Rehoboth Beach.  My dad sent this pail home with me though I tired to refuse because we are a 2 human household.  Soooooooooo  since we got home on Mon.  it has been spaghetti for supper.  We still have half a pail left



Oooh! Me! Me!  I have walked the Disney Marathon twice.  You can do it!  
 If you are ever going to do a marathon, that is the one to do.  Great course.  With characters!  (Oh and I've done many half-marathons, too).  Actually, in the interest of full disclosure, I should admit that I do jogging and fast walking intervals in order to maintain the required pace.


----------



## maiziezoe

keenercam said:


> Congratulations!! That is awesome! When is it? You know you'll have a huge group of us scream teaming for you, even if only virtually.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh! Me! Me!  I have walked the Disney Marathon twice.  You can do it!
> If you are ever going to do a marathon, that is the one to do.  Great course.  With characters!  (Oh and I've done many half-marathons, too).  Actually, in the interest of full disclosure, I should admit that I do jogging and fast walking intervals in order to maintain the required pace.



It's July 25... July in Chicago is not always good news. But I am going to suck it up and do it no matter what the humidity is. 

I think I am going to sign up for the Princess Half for next year.


----------



## keenercam

Good for you, Ann!! We'll be cheering you on!


----------



## wtpclc

Octoberbride03 said:


> II will say if I could walk an entire marathon i would do it.  Does anybody do that?  Intentionally i mean.



Absolutely!  Ther eis a 16 minute per mile pace requirement and many walk.  It's not easy, but can be done if you wnat it!  There si always a great WISH contingency there for support, too!

Ann - Awesome about running the run this year!


----------



## bellaphia

Connie96 said:


> I do timed run/walk intervals, so it's not like I'm just running miles and miles without stopping (today's workout is run 3 minutes, walk 1 minute, 15 times - week 6 of 10K training plan).


this sounds almost doable to me-well maybe just 3 or 5 times to start and then work my way up...maybe???
ok I'm going to try it for my next workout wish me luck


----------



## corinnak

Hello everyone!  I feel like I'm sooo scattered lately.  I was home with my kindergartner today - he wasn't feeling well, so I used the opportunity to work on laundry/cleaning out clothes/moving my winter athletic apparel into storage, then we went to pick up my 5th grader at his rocket launching activity after school - exciting times.  Most of the rockets did just fine.  Many of them were lawn darts as the nose-cones did not deploy and thus neither did the chutes.  Slightly scary.  One hit the windshield of a car parked on the street nearby - it belonged to one of the teachers and fortunately was seemingly unharmed (the rocket got the worst of it) but I was a nervous wreck the whole time, I must admit to you!

I didn't multiquote but wanted to jump in on a couple of the conversations:

Re: What to eat before a morning run...

I feel gross if I eat my usual full breakfast before I run.  Sometimes I will eat half of my usual portion of oatmeal about 45 minutes before I head out.  More often I will go with a Luna bar or half a luna bar.  They seem to sit pretty well.  I agree that it's not good to run on empty.

Re:  Is everyone here a runner but me?

I am amazed by how many of us either have recently become runners or joined us who are already into racing with the WISH team (or without, possibly?)!  It's great to see, but I'm guessing there are still far more walkers and other non-runners than there are runners at this point, though the runners are posting a lot.  

Re:  Walking a full marathon...

I know lots of people complete marathons without running one bit of it.  A lot of people on the WISH team are either walkers, speed walkers or walk-runners.  If you're interested in walking a marathon, unless you're a race walker, you'll want one that has a generous time allowance - to finish in under 6 hours, you have to be able to walk faster than 4 mph the whole way.  Disney's limit of 16mph makes it friendly to a lot of walkers.  I was just looking at the Honolulu Marathon where they do not sweep anyone - everyone is allowed to finish.  How amazing is that???

*Maziezoe* - Way to go on running the run!  That must be an incredible feeling to be planning to do that for the first time after volunteering at it so many times!

*Maria* - Way to take care of yourself at lunch!  Hummus and veggies sounds better than greasy pizza to me as well right at the moment.  As for your co-worker's comment:  some people just don't get it, that is for sure, but YOU do - You've got it going on, Maria!!!


And here's a topic I don't think we've mentioned here before - does anyone else watch the show Ruby?  I just watched the season finale last night and was amazed - it was the best episode of that show I've ever seen.  They did a 6 day intensive program for overeaters and really delved into a lot of the pain that Ruby and her friends were medicating with overeating.  I thought it was really amazing and well done.


----------



## MushyMushy

Maria, you're my hero!  What a great choice! Did you make the hummus yourself, or did you buy it from a store? 

My dinner was LOUSY, but I still came in just a bit under my daily calorie range for the day. I'm kind of afraid to tell you all what I had because it's just so.... um, not a good mix.

I had *cotton candy and corn on the cob*.  At least I used light whipped butter on the corn.  I swear I must be PMSing because my appetite has been bizarre these last couple of days.


----------



## jbm02

Hi! Busy week so I've been lurking alot...

My water bottle is a 30 oz plastic one.  Not fancy but I have a routine.  Each time I finish it I get a gulp of my beloved diet pepsi.  That way, I get my hit of caffeine and carbonation and also get my water in!!


----------



## tigger813

Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.

Well, this weekend I am not taking the weekend off from working out! I always eat and drink way too much every weekend and not get in much in terms of exercise. 

I was doing really well today and then came home and made some brownies! I did have a bit of batter. Then at the last minute (with one hour to prepare including clean and run to the store for supplies) we had to change soccer practice into a pizza and sundae party at our house for 9 girls! We ordered 6 pizzas and still have more than 3 left! DH will take the whole pepperoni and whole cheese pizza to work with him tomorrow. We still have half a pepperoni and half a cheese plus 4 slices of bbq chicken pizza left. The girls will take pizza for lunch tomorrow. I ate 2 pieces of bbq pizza and 1 slice of pepperoni. For dessert I had a small scoop of lite vanilla ice cream with some hot fudge and a bit of fat free whipped cream on top. I don't think I overdid it. I had another bad headache most of the day so I may have been hungry. I drank a whole bunch of crystal light lemonade. I'm trying to get up the energy to go down and get in another small workout but I don't see it happening. 

I was so excited this morning as I was below my weight from last Friday and I really don't want to blow that so I'm hoping metabolism will help me out. I did 5 miles of WATP this morning. I plan on being good tomorrow for the most part. Going swimming in the afternoon with the girls at a friend's house. Not going to have my Friday night drink as much as I may want one. I have to go to a Poetry Cafe at DD1s class in the afternoon. There will be a lot of fruit there and hopefully some veggies so I will stick with those. I got in some extra exercise trying to clean up the house at the last minute this afternoon running up and down the stairs and vacuuming. I also gave a 75 minute massage that I was profusely sweating during. I think I'll finish up the night with some more Crystal Light lemonade. 

And I think I will run downstairs for a quick 30 minute workout. I'll feel better if I do.

Go Celtics! Have a great night everyone! I can't watch the whole game as it hasn't even started yet and I'm getting up to walk with my neighbor at 5:30 again tomorrow!


----------



## mikamah

Good evening all.  I wanted to check in cuz i'm heading to work early in the am, and might not get on in the morning.  I have written every bite down this week, and drank all my water this week so I'm hoping to see a loss tomorrow.  You guys have had fun today.  I wish I had a job where I could minimize the dis on my computer and check in during the day.  


> Love the drama of the day. Of course, I am reading after the fact, but it was like a cliffhanger of a soap opera! Will Maria eat the pizza? Will the pizza be worth the calories? What will happen to her veggies and hummus? Stayed tuned for the next episode of.... DIS BIGGEST LOSER!


This cracked me up.  

Nice job, Maria on skipping the pizza!! 

On the running, I am 46, over 200 pounds, and ran for the first time in february.  I barely made one minute the first time, and followed the couch to 5k, and have decided at my weight and age, the walk/run combo is best for me right now.  I had never run before, always hated it and found it painful up on top, but this time, my first investment was a good bra, and I don't even think about the "girls" when I am running.  I was amazed.  I later invested in good shoes, but for me the bra was most important.  I'm still suprised to find myself enjoying it, and making sure I arrange my time to get my run in.  I loved the c25k and think it is a wonderful introduction to running if you're at all interested.  

Lisa- Thanks for being our fabulous coach this week.  You got us off to a super start.

Taryn-Thanks for coaching the coming week.  I know it will be a fun week.

Have a great night everyone, and good luck on the scale tomorrow.  Remember, if you're not happy with the number you see, it is just a number, and that scale can play mind games with us, so don't give up, keep up those healthy habits, and the scale will follow.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Shannon-- on the no soda!

Maria-- Hummus is soooo much better than pizza! I do like a flatbread occasionally with lots of veggies.

Maizezoe-- on the upcoming run!

We ran 4m tonight after work. It was 88. I went out too fast on the first mile and really wanted to quit, but managed to finish. DH was a great cheerleader the last mile. I felt like puking at the end, but I'm feeling better now.

I made a pasta/veggie dish with barilla plus pasta, olive oil, garlic, green beans, asparagus, lemon juice, chickpeas, avocado, tomatoes and a little bit of parmesan cheese. It was yummy. 

I'm hoping for a decent weigh-in tomorrow, but my stomach has been doing funny things this week, so we'll see.

Have a great evening!


----------



## pinkle

This is such an awesome thread! You ladies are so great.....people who understand how hard it is to pass up the pizza!  Let's keep the momentum going.  Big (or not so big) weigh in tomorrow!!!!!  No bedtime snack tonight!  
Great with the running/walking!  It's so important to keep routine!!!


----------



## alisaheather

Hi everyone! So many exciting accomplishments and plans!  Maria, good job...it's so tough to stop yourself from eating something that's there, that everyone else is having-especially after you had a slice on your plate.  And all of you who get up early to exercise  , or go when the weather does not behave, what is it that you do to get yourself out the door?  Any tricks? mantras? do you have someone there poking you with a stick? 
And...I was wondering if anyone has recommendations about starting a running program? Like couch to 5K?  Which sports bra!?! I have wanted to run 5Ks for a long time, and would love to do one of the events at Disney.  But find so many excuses...
QOTD: I can write down each and every bite I take.  And then keep doing so!


----------



## Connie96

bellaphia said:


> this sounds almost doable to me-well maybe just 3 or 5 times to start and then work my way up...maybe???
> ok I'm going to try it for my next workout wish me luck



Make sure you can walk for 30-45 minutes before you try to add the running. After that, try run 1 minute, walk 5 minutes, 6 times. (That's where I started, anyway...) Don't try to go fast. Just enjoy it. 



mikamah said:


> On the running, I am 46, over 200 pounds, and ran for the first time in february.  I barely made one minute the first time, and followed the couch to 5k, and have decided at my weight and age, the walk/run combo is best for me right now.  I had never run before, always hated it and found it painful up on top, but this time, my first investment was a good bra, and I don't even think about the "girls" when I am running.  I was amazed.



Did you get the ENELL? I wouldn't run a single step with out it. (www.enell.com for anyone interested...) It makes all the difference in the world!


----------



## Octoberbride03

wtpclc said:


> Absolutely!  Ther eis a 16 minute per mile pace requirement and many walk.  It's not easy, but can be done if you wnat it!  There si always a great WISH contingency there for support, too!
> 
> Ann - Awesome about running the run this year!



Is that all?  

NO problem.  Last time I clocked myself per mile I was under 12 walking, no jogging and no speed ups.  I've probably slowed down some since i married and moved to VA as people walk slower here, but i see no reason i can't get up to speed.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Connie96 said:


> Did you get the ENELL? I wouldn't run a single step with out it. (www.enell.com for anyone interested...) It makes all the difference in the world!





From the non running yet large chested woman I second this bra.  I wear it all day long at work.  Pricey and well worth it.  I am comfy and supported. And it lasts too.  This has outlasted any other bra I've bought for work and shows no signs of wearing out.


----------



## mikamah

Connie96 said:


> Did you get the ENELL? I wouldn't run a single step with out it. (www.enell.com for anyone interested...) It makes all the difference in the world!


I did get the Enell, and it is awesome.  So much support and very comfortable.  Worth every penny.  It was highly recommended here on the dis.  I just love this place.


----------



## NancyIL

I forgot about tomorrow being weigh-in day, and ate TWO bowls of ice cream after dinner tonight!  Good thing I did 75 minutes of cardio today!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Greenfield1984 said:


> I LOVE running in the rain (though obviously not in thunderstorms!).  They're calling for rain off and on today and I'm actually really hoping that it's raining when I go out for my run this afternoon/evening.
> 
> and for my QOTD:
> 
> Force myself to get my workout done tonight.  I know I need to do laundry, tidy up, watch my DD and make dinner.  DH is really supportive and does EVERYTHING around the house and I need to start pulling my weight when it comes to chores   I HATE cleaning (though I enjoy doing laundry). The difficulty today will be that since it's raining out I won't be able to do my jog with DD, so I'll have to wait until after she's gone to bed, by which point I always want to fall into bed myself.
> 
> So tonight, I will make myself go run no matter what!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I also love to run in the rain.  I feel like it gives me a burst of energy!  I thought I was the only wierd one out there but it seems alot of runners like this.  Glad to know Im not crazy



maiziezoe said:


> *Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.*
> 
> I ran this morning. Had my best time to date. It felt good to run.
> 
> Sometimes, when I am running, I imagine I am Forrest Gump... I just want to keep running and running and running.





Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, here's the update -- I took 1 piece of cheese pizza and a bottle of water, and I looked at the grease sitting on the top, and I just couldn't do it. I gave it to my co-worker, came back to my desk, and it's hummus and veggies all the way! Whew! I can't believe how much effort I just put into that decision. But if feels good -- I feel like I made a conscious choice, and even though my co-worker said, "What is wrong with you?" -- which almost made me cry, I know I made the right choice for me.
> 
> Maria



I think of forrest gump all the time when I talk about my runs.  I can hear him say "and I was running".  The other night my mom mentioned that my hair was getting really long and I told her Im not going to cut it until I complete my goal of running the princess half.  She asked why and I told her I am inspired by forrest gump. 



Connie96 said:


> I always thought runners were nuts. I always did my very best to get out of running when I was in school and when I did decide I wanted to start running I was, I don't know, 26 or so, so I guess it was about 10 years ago. I stick with it for a while and then get away from it for a while, but I always enjoy coming back to it. The two things you need to start running are the right shoes and the right bra. Once you have those, running (to me) is more therapy than it is exercise. I do timed run/walk intervals, so it's not like I'm just running miles and miles without stopping (today's workout is run 3 minutes, walk 1 minute, 15 times - week 6 of 10K training plan).
> 
> I get a charge from being outside after being stuck inside my office all week. Some people enjoy music while running, but I like hearing the sounds of being outside - birds, kids, cars, the wind. I enjoy the solitude of running, when I'm the only voice in my head. I will never be a "workout queen". But, there is sanity in running that I never knew about until I tried it for myself.



Connie, I always felt the same way about running.  I was extremely active and thin in high school.  I played 3 varsity sports and was in excellent shape.  When it came to doing long runs for field hockey I use to lead my group to an apartment complex and we would hide for 20 minutes and then run back to our field..  My coach either caught on after awhile or someone ratted me out because the last half of the season she made me run with the fast girls.  So moral of the story I was never a runner and never wanted to be one either.

Then about 2 years ago my friend told me about a womens 5K in our area.  It sounded like fun and I knew I needed to loose alot of weight from my pregnancies.  I decided to start and did it on and off for awhile.  I still never loved it and often would run alot a week or 2 prior to a race and then stop until it got closer to the next one I registered for.  I decided a month ago I would get serious and make a goal.  I chose the princess in 2011.  I now have been running 3 times a week since and have gotten to the point that I enjoy it.  I dont use music.  Just my thoughts.  Its so peaceful and such a great way to relieve stress.

Sorry for the book I just wrote but your comments really hit the nail on the head and I felt like someone really knows just how I am feeling.



maiziezoe said:


> It's July 25... July in Chicago is not always good news. But I am going to suck it up and do it no matter what the humidity is.
> 
> I think I am going to sign up for the Princess Half for next year.



Im doing the princess half too.


----------



## JOANNEL

Went to sculpt class this am and a nice long walk on the beach tonight. SO far no oil!!!! 

Good luck every one tomorrow!! I am not going to step on the sclae and look. I told myself I was only going to weigh myself once a week!!

I think I have been pretty good this week so I am hopefull, made my husband take the brownies and cookies left over from last week end to work so not to tempt me.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD- I think I can believe in myself today and it will help me continue to meet my goals.  In the past I have always given up thinking Im too far gone and cant be helped.  I have now realized with every food decision and every choice to run/workout if I just believe that I can really do this it will help me to continue to make the right choices.  Even when I slip and make a bad choice, if I still tell myself its ok....the next choice will be better it will help me to keep going on the right path.


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to the Challenge of the Week  COW 2*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

It is summertime and that means it might be time to mix it up a bit with our Challenge of the Week (COW)!   Here is how our new COW will work.

*PART ONE:*  The first part of the COW will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit.  Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.

*NEW and EXCITING:*  If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes!  I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:*  The second part of the COW will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread.  Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*COW 2*

*PART ONE*
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water
XX eating 2 veggies
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes

This challenge runs from Friday, June 4, 2010 to Thursday June 10, 2010. On Friday June 10, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*PART TWO*
It is easy to get bored with your exercising but this week, I want you to come up with something new and tell me all about it!   Got a piece of exercise equipment sitting around?  How about an exercise video you bought but havent tried?   Dont just think about something newget out and give it a try.  It doesnt have to necessarily have to be something you have never donejust find something you havent done in a long time or that you have wanted to try.  Cant wait to hear about all the new things people tried (be sure to tell me if you liked it or if you will try it again).


----------



## Connie96

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sorry for the book I just wrote but your comments really hit the nail on the head and I felt like someone really knows just how I am feeling.



Hey! It feels great to know I'm not the only one too! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I think I can believe in myself today and it will help me continue to meet my goals.  In the past I have always given up thinking Im too far gone and cant be helped.  I have now realized with every food decision and every choice to run/workout if I just believe that I can really do this it will help me to continue to make the right choices.  Even when I slip and make a bad choice, if I still tell myself its ok....the next choice will be better it will help me to keep going on the right path.



I love this. Very well said.


----------



## jenanderson

Evening Everyone!  It has been a really crazy 2 days here.  I actually think that it will be a crazy 2 weeks but then life should settle down a bit.  I don't want to write a huge book, but I will give some of the information....

1.  I am a teacher so I am trying to do report cards, plan our last lessons, finish assessments, grade all the last big projects and so many more things.

2.  I will not be returning to my job.  This means packing up my classroom and tons of stress as I look for a new job.

3.  Both my kids are in dance...need I say more?!!!  This weekend is dress rehearsals, next weekend is recitals and then it is national competitions.

4.  My first ever 1/2 marathon is in 2 days...yep, kind of freaking out if I stop and think about it.

Those 4 things are my constant excuses as to why I am finding it okay to just maintain my weight versus trying to lose more like I need to.  I keep thinking that I will do the right things tomorrow but it just does not happen. I know that I am not really doing all bad as my weight is seriously only shifting by less then a pound.  That would be great if that was my goal but I have bigger plans and can't seem to get past my 4 huge excuses of why I am not doing better.

Alright, I am also exhausted so I am going to sign off for the night and try again tomorrow.  

Good luck to everyone with their weigh in tomorrow.  Thanks so much to Lisa for being our coach this week!  

Night,
Jen


----------



## A.Mickey

The Enell looks like something I need!  This thread is so hard to keep up with! 

QOTD: Always make wise food decisions, keep drinking water and start running!  Speaking of running...that is awesome that you are running in the race Ann!  Is that for Founder Days?


----------



## tigger813

I've just finished the 2 mile WATP and I will do the 3 mile Pilates walk after putting DD1 on the bus. I think my neighbor either forgot or over slept this morning but at least I've always got Leslie to keep me on track.

I did a quick check weigh in and I'm ok after last night's pizza and ice cream and my 2 mile WATP!

No clients today but I do have DD1s Poetry Cafe at 1:30 and then it's off to swimming at her friend's house for the afternoon! We just finished the final project/book report of the year! Yeah!!!! 2 more weeks of school! I think I'm excited! 

Tomorrow is 2 soccer games and then dinner with DD2s godfather's family. We get together about once a month when possible. Only have some minor cleaning left to do from the party last night. Vacuuming and cleaning out the crockpot from the hot fudge. DH said they only had 90 minutes here so they couldn't have made too much of a mess.

I earned 12 points on the COW this week due to being sick so I'm happy with that. I'm going to keep doing the COW and see if that helps me reach my goal. The exercise and the water are easy for me most weeks, it's the other stuff I sometimes struggle with. If I do have a drink tonight it will be Bud Light Lime. I only have one left so I had better get some more today.

Enjoy your Friday everyone!


----------



## carmiedog

*6/2 Wednesday QOTD: What is your secret for staying consistent?*
1) I'm highly competitive. Just being in a challenge keeps me going. 2) I'm OCD and a perfectionist. It's hard to let myself fail. If I can't be perfect, I tend to give up. I guess that's not really a "secret" for staying consistent. It's a flaw. And it's been hard learning it's OK if I mess up a day here and there, and it's OK if I have gains some weeks as long as I stay on the road.

*6/3 Thursday QOTD: Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.  *
Accept and love myself, and do it for ME.

*COW
To help establish the habit of drinking your 6-8 oz of water each day, your challenge for this week is to find a cup, glass, mug, bottle…whatever….that will inspired you and make you feel happy each day!*

I already have the water habit well established from the last challenge...thanks to COW! The few times I fell off the wagon and stopped drinking my water, that's when I didn't feel as well and didn't do great.

Our cabinet is a hodgepodge of glasses and cups. My favorite glasses are drinking jars, those canning jars with the handles. I prefer glass and they're nice and heavy, yet easy to handle, and canning jars remind me of my grandma. Someday when I have the money (and my kids stop breaking things), I'm going to have a cabinet of these: http://www.etsy.com/listing/4637165...les&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=&includes - guess I have a thing for nostalgia and a little different.


----------



## tigger813

COW

I have a water bottle I strictly use for my BL Protein water and then I have a 30oz water bottle from the hospital where my girls were born. I fill it 3-4 times a day and sometimes I mix in a Crystal Light packet for some flavor.


----------



## pinkle

i need to send my weigh in....last week i posted it and now i know i need to send it....but how......how to i find luvaboo?????


----------



## tigger813

pinkle said:


> i need to send my weigh in....last week i posted it and now i know i need to send it....but how......how to i find luvaboo?????



Find a post from LuvBaloo and click on the underlined LuvBaloo. A list of actions will appear and click on Send PM to LuvBaloo (or something like that).


----------



## MushyMushy

pinkle said:


> i need to send my weigh in....last week i posted it and now i know i need to send it....but how......how to i find luvaboo?????



Go to your inbox and compose a blank message, then start to type in luvbaloo into the "to" box. Her name should show up in a drop down lit. 

Make sure it's "luvbaloo" though or you'll be sending your weight to some random person.


----------



## MushyMushy

Well, I am down 2.6 pounds. That's totally not bad for not having started until Tuesday! BUT, it's got to all be water weight since I ate and drank nonstop all weekend with my friends. At any rate, I'll take the loss.


----------



## flipflopmom

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING ALL!!!!!  *I am Taryn, and I will be your coach this week!  Thanks to Lisa for a great job last week, Shannon (LuvBaloo)for being our weight keeper, and jenanderson for the COW!  I hope the scale is good to you this week!*

I am going to need your help, and ask that you keep doing the great job coaching each other for the next couple of days that you have been doing this week.  I am a teacher, and today is the last day of school for the kids.  However, my first grad school class of the summer is this weekend, from 4-8:30 tonight and 8-5 tomorrow.  I will get the QOTD's in, and as much coaching as I can in the next 36 hours, but I am afraid it won't be stellar!

Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?

For me, my biggest challenge was stress eating when I saw the syllabus for my class I leave for WDW 2 weeks from tomorrow , but I have a lot to accomplish for class between now and then, in addition to DDs crazy gymnastics schedule.  I am going to write down all of the assignments AS WELL AS all I need to do to get ready for my trip, assign everything a day, and my exercise time.  If I have every hour of every day planned, I can stay on track! 

My biggest victory was running the most miles in a week yet!  12.5.  I had been pretty steady at 9-11, so I am glad I could increase.  I planned how far I wanted to run each day, and used the time to think about what I need to do, how much I want to accomplish, and how many calories I want to burn.  I also got all of the COW points for this week, water is easy for me, but the veggies take a concentrated effort to make sure!  I did lose 1 pound this week, so I am counting that as a breakthough, since I didn't lose any last week!


I hope you all have a wonderful day, and a great weigh in!  I'll try to check in between school and my own class, but I don't know how much time I'll have.  Otherwise, it will be around 10 before I can get on!


----------



## JOANNEL

Good morning all,

I am down 4 lbs which seems unbelievable, must have been retaining something last week!!

Thanks for the support that made this happen!!


----------



## JOANNEL

flipflopmom said:


> Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?
> 
> !



My biggest challenge is snacking, so I have tried to keep fruit handy and allow myself one of the 100 calorie snack a day!!


----------



## jenanderson

carmiedog said:


> *COW
> To help establish the habit of drinking your 6-8 oz of water each day, your challenge for this week is to find a cup, glass, mug, bottlewhatever.that will inspired you and make you feel happy each day!*
> 
> I already have the water habit well established from the last challenge...thanks to COW! The few times I fell off the wagon and stopped drinking my water, that's when I didn't feel as well and didn't do great.
> 
> Our cabinet is a hodgepodge of glasses and cups. My favorite glasses are drinking jars, those canning jars with the handles. I prefer glass and they're nice and heavy, yet easy to handle, and canning jars remind me of my grandma.



Reading your reply this morning really made me realize that I need to drink more - I also don't do great when I don't drink enough.  

Love those glass canning jars!  




flipflopmom said:


> GOOD FRIDAY MORNING ALL!!!!!  *I am Taryn, and I will be your coach this week!  Thanks to Lisa for a great job last week, Shannon (LuvBaloo)for being our weight keeper, and jenanderson for the COW!  I hope the scale is good to you this week!*



Thanks again to Lisa!  Welcome Taryn...thanks for volunteering to be our coach this week!  



flipflopmom said:


> I am going to need your help, and ask that you keep doing the great job coaching each other for the next couple of days that you have been doing this week.  I am a teacher, and today is the last day of school for the kids.  However, my first grad school class of the summer is this weekend, from 4-8:30 tonight and 8-5 tomorrow.  I will get the QOTD's in, and as much coaching as I can in the next 36 hours, but I am afraid it won't be stellar!



Wow!  You have a lot on your plate.  I hope you enjoy your last day of school with the kids and good luck with grad school.  We will all be fine here if you don't get the chance to come on much in the next 36 hours.  

Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?

My biggest CHALLENGE is that I have a mental block going on.  I have not gotten my mind into this challenge yet.  I can give a million reasons as to why it has happened (too busy, stress from not having a job in a week, last week of school, etc) but I really think it is that I have reached a point where I am not embarrassed to look in the mirror any more.  I know that I would like to lose about 10-15 more pounds but I have gotten lazy and have thoughts such as "I could accept this weight" or "I have worked so hard that I deserve to stop for a while".  I know that in some ways it is alright to just maintain a bit but I think I would be happier if I just buckled down and lost the last bit of weight.

My biggest VICTORY has been that I wore a bikini this week and was comfortable in it!    Even though I haven't really lost any weight the past couple of weeks, I am still really losing inches and toning up from all the running I do.  I didn't think I would ever see the day where I could wear a bikini again!

Have to run for now but I am committing to getting on as much as possible this week.  My best weeks have been when I focus on this thread.  

Happy & Healthy Friday Everyone!
Jen


----------



## lisalisalisa

6/2 Wednesday QOTD: What is your secret for staying consistent?


I don't have one really.  I just keep visualizing the air stewardess going to get the seat belt extender on our flight to LA in August. 

6/3 Thursday QOTD: Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.

Keep drinking the water, it is really helping to stop me from picking.


----------



## jbm02

jenanderson said:


> My biggest VICTORY has been that I wore a bikini this week and was comfortable in it!    Even though I haven't really lost any weight the past couple of weeks, I am still really losing inches and toning up from all the running I do.  I didn't think I would ever see the day where I could wear a bikini again!
> 
> Have to run for now but I am committing to getting on as much as possible this week.  My best weeks have been when I focus on this thread.
> 
> Happy & Healthy Friday Everyone!
> Jen



I haven't worn a bikini since I was 12!!!! 
I am already late so this will be quick.  Down 2 pounds.    Slow and steady will win my weight loss race!!! 

GOOD LUCK TO JEN ANDERSON THIS WEEKED FOR HER FIRST HALF MARATHON!!!!  WAY TO GO, JEN!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

alisaheather said:


> And all of you who get up early to exercise  , or go when the weather does not behave, what is it that you do to get yourself out the door?  Any tricks? mantras? do you have someone there poking you with a stick?
> And...I was wondering if anyone has recommendations about starting a running program? Like couch to 5K?  Which sports bra!?! I have wanted to run 5Ks for a long time, and would love to do one of the events at Disney.  But find so many excuses...
> QOTD: I can write down each and every bite I take.  And then keep doing so!


I plan all of my workouts. I have an excel spreadsheet where I record everything, including how I felt that day. If I have a workout scheduled and I really don't want to do it, I tell myself 5 minutes and that if I am miserable after 5 minutes I will quit. (I have never quit.) Last night I had to use that. It was sooo hot. I also crosstrain, so I only run two days a week and do the elliptical 3-4 days a week and strength train twice a week. Good luck. Remember to start out slow to avoid injuries.



Octoberbride03 said:


> Is that all?
> 
> NO problem.  Last time I clocked myself per mile I was under 12 walking, no jogging and no speed ups.  I've probably slowed down some since i married and moved to VA as people walk slower here, but i see no reason i can't get up to speed.


That is some seriously fast walking!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I think I can believe in myself today and it will help me continue to meet my goals.  In the past I have always given up thinking Im too far gone and cant be helped.  I have now realized with every food decision and every choice to run/workout if I just believe that I can really do this it will help me to continue to make the right choices.  Even when I slip and make a bad choice, if I still tell myself its ok....the next choice will be better it will help me to keep going on the right path.


 Thanks for sharing.




flipflopmom said:


> Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?


Biggest challenge--my brain/thinking. I had convinced myself this was as much as I could do, and I was never going to be a normal weight. I just kept doing what I've been doing, exercising and eating as healthy as I could. I had one slip up meal on Thursday, but it was a conscious choice at that time, so I'm ok with that. Biggest victory--finishing the run last night in the heat and getting up this morning to go the Y.



jenanderson said:


> Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?
> 
> My biggest CHALLENGE is that I have a mental block going on.  I have not gotten my mind into this challenge yet.  I can give a million reasons as to why it has happened (too busy, stress from not having a job in a week, last week of school, etc) but I really think it is that I have reached a point where I am not embarrassed to look in the mirror any more.  I know that I would like to lose about 10-15 more pounds but I have gotten lazy and have thoughts such as "I could accept this weight" or "I have worked so hard that I deserve to stop for a while".  I know that in some ways it is alright to just maintain a bit but I think I would be happier if I just buckled down and lost the last bit of weight.
> 
> My biggest VICTORY has been that I wore a bikini this week and was comfortable in it!    Even though I haven't really lost any weight the past couple of weeks, I am still really losing inches and toning up from all the running I do.  I didn't think I would ever see the day where I could wear a bikini again!
> 
> Have to run for now but I am committing to getting on as much as possible this week.  My best weeks have been when I focus on this thread.
> 
> Happy & Healthy Friday Everyone!
> Jen



Jen--hang in there. You have a lot going on, and such a big day tomorrow with the run. You will know when you are ready to get back to losing. And isn't it awesome to wear a bikini? 

Good morning all! Thanks to Lisa, Taryn, Jen and Shannon!
I woke up early again this morning and went to the Y. I'm back, showered and getting ready to go to work. I am happy to report I am down this week! I am now .4 pounds from a normal BMI and my 30 pound clippie AND 12.5 pounds from goal! Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## jenanderson

JOANNEL said:


> I am down 4 lbs which seems unbelievable, must have been retaining something last week!!



  WAY TO GO!    Great job on your weight loss this week - 4 pounds is huge!  



lisalisalisa said:


> 6/3 Thursday QOTD: Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.
> 
> Keep drinking the water, it is really helping to stop me from picking.



Water does help so much!  



jbm02 said:


> Down 2 pounds.    Slow and steady will win my weight loss race!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO JEN ANDERSON THIS WEEKED FOR HER FIRST HALF MARATHON!!!!  WAY TO GO, JEN!!!!



  YOU GO GIRL!  Great job on losing 2 pounds this week...slow and steady DOES win the race!  

Thanks for the race encouragements...I am beginning to feel a bit terrified as we get closer to Sunday.  My first thoughts are...why did I think I can do this?    Then I have to stop and tell myself...you have trained well and you will finish.  Tonight I will be painting my nails hot pink to go with my outfit because as you know, looking good means you run good!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Biggest challenge--my brain/thinking. I had convinced myself this was as much as I could do, and I was never going to be a normal weight. I just kept doing what I've been doing, exercising and eating as healthy as I could. I had one slip up meal on Thursday, but it was a conscious choice at that time, so I'm ok with that. Biggest victory--finishing the run last night in the heat and getting up this morning to go the Y.
> 
> Jen--hang in there. You have a lot going on, and such a big day tomorrow with the run. You will know when you are ready to get back to losing. And isn't it awesome to wear a bikini?



  Great job on your loss this week!!!     I also think your victory on running in the heat and going to the Y is a huge success.  Way to be motivated.  

Thanks for the comments...I know I will get back into it soon, I guess I just feel like I should be able to do it now.  My run is on Sunday so I am happy that I have Saturday to take it easy a bit and rest up.  As for the bikini...yep...it was awesome!  I was scared to put it on at first but once I did, I realized that it was fine and I felt great!


----------



## N&B'smom

I'm down just about 3lbs which is good I guess, considering the weekend parties. I feel like it should be more but I'm in no hurry, this is a lifestyle change NOT a quick fix!!!   I just have to stick with it!!!  

QOTD - my biggest challenge was saying no to foods I shouldn't eat.   I would just have a taste and move on to something GOOD for her!!   My biggest victory was sticking to my 'no food after 6pm' rule.  I did that years ago and it was so good for me.  Lately I've gotten into the habit of eating whenever I felt like it.  

Even though my DS has baseball and it kind of messes with our dinner schedule, I make sure I eat BEFORE even if it's at 4:30.  The other option would be after the game and that wouldn't be 8pm or after.  That is NO LONGER an option for me, nothing good can come from that!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!   
*
Today is weigh in day so please be sure and PM LuvBaloo your weight.  Also PM jenanderson with those COW numbers.*

I've seen a lot of folks giving the COW a try this week and seeing some good numbers reported.  

I had a great week -- 4.5 pounds down and a brand new shiny clippie.    Just have to keep up the momentum through the summer to get to ONE-derland!  

I am another one of the new runners on the thread.  I always read about Worfiedoodles and corrinnak and their running and thought it sounded so inspiring, especially when I saw corinna's pictures!    After my friend, mikamah, who used to be like me and not like exercise, started the C25K and had success, I decided to give it a try.  When I started I was in the 240's.

I trained for several weeks and did a 5 mile walk at the end of April in 1 hour 36 minutes. For awhile I was the poster child of the person who did too much.  I was sore and couldn't exercise for a good three weeks.  So I started the C25K again.  And I am doing much better.  I walk as much as I run and I don't think my joints will ever allow me to run an entire race.  I will be doing the Princess in March, too.  

I can't say that I love running but I do love how it makes me feel.  I feel like I can do anything.  I hope that you don't think I am crazy when I say that I feel like my heart coming out of a shell and is filling with healing power and light and it is spreading throughout my chest and eventually will be throughout my body.  I feel like my posture is better, I walk taller, my body just feels better.  And it is a lot fun to tell people who know you that you are training for a marathon and watch the incredulous looks on their faces!   



alisaheather said:


> Hi everyone! So many exciting accomplishments and plans!  Maria, good job...it's so tough to stop yourself from eating something that's there, that everyone else is having-especially after you had a slice on your plate.  And all of you who get up early to exercise  , or go when the weather does not behave, what is it that you do to get yourself out the door?  Any tricks? mantras? do you have someone there poking you with a stick?
> And...I was wondering if anyone has recommendations about starting a running program? Like couch to 5K?  Which sports bra!?! I have wanted to run 5Ks for a long time, and would love to do one of the events at Disney.  But find so many excuses...
> QOTD: I can write down each and every bite I take.  And then keep doing so!



There is a thread on the WISH boards about the C25K (Couch to 5K) that you might want to check out.  

It takes awhile to train your brain, to overcome the excuses, and the tendency to do what you want instead of what you should, but you will get there.  Sooner than you think!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I think I can believe in myself today and it will help me continue to meet my goals.  In the past I have always given up thinking Im too far gone and cant be helped.  I have now realized with every food decision and every choice to run/workout if I just believe that I can really do this it will help me to continue to make the right choices.  Even when I slip and make a bad choice, if I still tell myself its ok....the next choice will be better it will help me to keep going on the right path.



, Lindsay!  You are never too far gone to make some improvements in your health.  You are doing great!  You can do it and you will do it!  



jenanderson said:


> Evening Everyone!  It has been a really crazy 2 days here.  I actually think that it will be a crazy 2 weeks but then life should settle down a bit.  I don't want to write a huge book, but I will give some of the information....
> 
> 1.  I am a teacher so I am trying to do report cards, plan our last lessons, finish assessments, grade all the last big projects and so many more things.
> 
> 2.  I will not be returning to my job.  This means packing up my classroom and tons of stress as I look for a new job.
> 
> 3.  Both my kids are in dance...need I say more?!!!  This weekend is dress rehearsals, next weekend is recitals and then it is national competitions.
> 
> 4.  My first ever 1/2 marathon is in 2 days...yep, kind of freaking out if I stop and think about it.
> 
> Those 4 things are my constant excuses as to why I am finding it okay to just maintain my weight versus trying to lose more like I need to.  I keep thinking that I will do the right things tomorrow but it just does not happen. I know that I am not really doing all bad as my weight is seriously only shifting by less then a pound.  That would be great if that was my goal but I have bigger plans and can't seem to get past my 4 huge excuses of why I am not doing better.



, jen.  Sometimes in your life you have to tread water.  I've maintained for entire challenges.  It wasn't fun but truly anytime that I don't gain weight, I feel like I should celebrate because that number just crept up and up for so long.  End of school is a busy time for everyone, especially teachers.  Give yourself a break -- two of those things will be going away soon -- then you can make yourself a plan to get back on the losing track next week.   

Good luck on your first half this week-end.  I remember corinnak is also doing it.  Is anyone else from our thread doing the half in Minneapolis this week-end?  Can't wait to see the pics!  



pinkle said:


> i need to send my weigh in....last week i posted it and now i know i need to send it....but how......how to i find luvaboo?????



You can click on her name on a post and select Send Private Message or use your Private Message feature in the top right hand of the screen.  Let us know if you still have problems.  It's a lot like email.



flipflopmom said:


> GOOD FRIDAY MORNING ALL!!!!!  *I am Taryn, and I will be your coach this week!  Thanks to Lisa for a great job last week, Shannon (LuvBaloo)for being our weight keeper, and jenanderson for the COW!  I hope the scale is good to you this week!*
> 
> I am going to need your help, and ask that you keep doing the great job coaching each other for the next couple of days that you have been doing this week.  I am a teacher, and today is the last day of school for the kids.  However, my first grad school class of the summer is this weekend, from 4-8:30 tonight and 8-5 tomorrow.  I will get the QOTD's in, and as much coaching as I can in the next 36 hours, but I am afraid it won't be stellar!
> 
> Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?



Thank you for being our coach this week, Taryn!    We'll take care of each other so don't worry -- just enjoy the last day of school and the first day of being the student!   Great job on the miles this week!

My biggest challenge last week was the family emergency that sent DH running off to Iowa in a hurry.  It could have turned into an excuse for stress eating and skipping exercise.  But I remembered the wise words of pjlla who says "you can't control what happens to you but you can control what you put in your body" or words to that effect.  So it counts as my biggest victory, too.  I have to do that next week, too, when I have jury duty combined with the last week of school.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I am happy to report I am down this week! I am now .4 pounds from a normal BMI and my 30 pound clippie AND 12.5 pounds from goal! Have an awesome day everyone!



 Great job, Rose!

Today I am a little nostalgic as my elementary school volunteering "career" is coming to an end.    I've worked in DS' class every week for 5 years and today is the last day.  They don't seem to take as many volunteers in middle school and since my powers to embarass DS are starting to increase  it may be just as well that I am returning to school again, too.  Still it is the end of an era.

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

jenanderson said:


> Thanks for the race encouragements...I am beginning to feel a bit terrified as we get closer to Sunday.  My first thoughts are...why did I think I can do this?    Then I have to stop and tell myself...you have trained well and you will finish.  Tonight I will be painting my nails hot pink to go with my outfit *because as you know, looking good means you run good*!



 Yes!  And so many people will be seeing your toes as you race!  



N&B'smom said:


> I'm down just about 3lbs which is good I guess, considering the weekend parties. I feel like it should be more but I'm in no hurry, this is a lifestyle change NOT a quick fix!!!   I just have to stick with it!!!
> 
> QOTD - my biggest challenge was saying no to foods I shouldn't eat.   I would just have a taste and move on to something GOOD for her!!   My biggest victory was sticking to my 'no food after 6pm' rule.  I did that years ago and it was so good for me.  Lately I've gotten into the habit of eating whenever I felt like it.
> 
> Even though my DS has baseball and it kind of messes with our dinner schedule, I make sure I eat BEFORE even if it's at 4:30.  The other option would be after the game and that wouldn't be 8pm or after.  That is NO LONGER an option for me, nothing good can come from that!



Sounds like you are doing great and figuring out what will work for you!


----------



## lisah0711

A big BL  for our newest member, wdwfan6!


----------



## N&B'smom

What do we do with COW points?  I mean, how do we report it exactly?  (sorry if I sound like a doofus)   But do we list what we did as far as glasses of water and veggies or is it a point per thing and we add that up and just send in a number?  Sorry, I'm a newbie!!


----------



## kimara

QOTD: Biggest challenge and Victory?
Biggest challenge: this week was moving into the new house on Friday.  I have spent this week trying to unpack boxes and find a place to put all of our stuff.  With a family of six it is a definite challenge.  I haven't gotten any cardio in all week.
Biggest victory:  We have stairs and I climbed them ALOT this week.   I'm feeling it in my legs, but in a good way.

I know I'm crazy, but...there is a half-marathon tomorrow here in our new town.  While the longest walk I have taken lately is only 6 miles, I signed-up anyway!!    I'm not shooting for a good time, just to finish.  It will be a baseline time as my sister and I prepare for our half marathon in WDW at the beginning of next year.  The distance scares me a bit, but I know I have come very close to walking that far at Dland and WDW on more than one occasion--and that is pushing a stroller or wheelchair.

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## lisah0711

N&B'smom said:


> What do we do with COW points?  I mean, how do we report it exactly?  (sorry if I sound like a doofus)   But do we list what we did as far as glasses of water and veggies or is it a point per thing and we add that up and just send in a number?  Sorry, I'm a newbie!!



Shelby, I usually go to the post where the COW was posted -- there is a link in post 4 but here it is http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36791248&postcount=253  Then I copy the part with the tasks, fill in the numbers and send it in a PM.  In this case you PM it to *jenanderson*.  The total points should be in the RE (subject line).  For example, my PM today looks like this:

RE:  COW 6/4 11

7  days drinking water
4  eating 2 veggies
11 total


We are very understanding and flexible and if we ask you to do things differently it is just to make it easier for us.  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Greenfield1984

Good morning!

Wow you guys all have such great losses! I'm down 1.5 this week, which is good enough for me.  Slow and steady...

QOTD:

Biggest challenge last week: Visiting family.  We went to a BBQ on Sat for my DH's nanny's birthday (there was not one healthy option there!), then a BBQ Sat night at our friends' house (complete with booze), then to my DH's other grandparents' house on Sunday where they ordered really greasy pizza.  I did OK given the circumstances but I know I could have done better.  We're going to have a lot of these family/friend get togethers over the summer so I need to figure out how to overcome the challenge.  Basically I need to learn to say "no thank you".  I always feel bad if I don't eat all the food someone puts on my plate.  It's not even that I want to eat it all, it's that I feel like I'm hurting their feelings if I don't. So I need to learn to say no thank you.

Biggest victory:  Getting through my C25K runs.  I am a terrible runner.  Even when I was very fit, I could do the stairmaster for an hour and a half, but I couldn't run for 5 minutes without feeling like dying.  So I'm proud of myself that I'm out there getting in my runs.  What helped me to achieve this was to make time for myself and bring the dog and DD with me so it's more fun.  I also listen to the DIS on my runs.  They make me laugh and that helps. 

So there's my book for the day. I hope we all have a wonderful day!


----------



## LuvBaloo

I realized this morning that I hadn't emptied my PM box yesterday.
It was full when I got up, but I've cleared it up now.
So if you tried sending in your weight and it didn't work, try again.
Sorry folks.


----------



## happysmyly

Phew!
Well - this week I'm going to be in the 'gainers' group... up 1.5 lbs--which was actually a pleasant thing as I was expecting more since I came back late yesterday from a 3 day Youth Conference.  It was a great time with lots of great bonding and fun times--but not optimal for weight loss.

So--those 3 days would be my biggest challenge of this past week and the biggest triumph--well - the last morning was a 'sunrise' hike--2 miles up a  mountain close to camp--lots of 45 degree angles, rocks and mesquite bushes--and I did it!!!!    I knew going in that I would be the last one up--and I was right.  As I was walking up it alone and my heart was racing I just kept saying (sometimes in my head and sometimes out loud cause my heartbeat was too loud to hear if I didn't say it outloud ) "Dead last is better than didn't finish which infinitely trumps didn't start at all"
There were too many clouds to see the sun rise--but I was quite teary for those last few hundred feet--the best and hardest 45 minutes I've had in a long time 
The way down killed my knees--as they took a 'shorter' but much steeper way down--the kids loved it - running and slipping down--luckily there were a couple of other leaders who stuck out the slow speeds with me--one in front of me and one behind--they are really supportive of my weight loss goals and knew that the downhill was hard on me cause of my knees.

This next week I'll get that gained weight off and more and be back on my 'normal' schedule... I may have to weigh in early or late next week--as I get to go see my mom and sister in their new homes   yippee!!

Good luck to all!!  Have a magically Disney day!!
 Liz


----------



## sahbushka

I'm in the gainers group this week too....only about a half a pound but I think it has kicked me in gear to do better this next week.

SarahMay


----------



## Greenfield1984

happysmyly said:


> "Dead last is better than didn't finish which infinitely trumps didn't start at all"



Love the quote and congrats on sticking it out and finishing the climb!


----------



## jenanderson

N&B'smom said:


> I'm down just about 3lbs which is good I guess, considering the weekend parties. I feel like it should be more but I'm in no hurry, this is a lifestyle change NOT a quick fix!!!   I just have to stick with it!!!



  GREAT JOB!    Way to go on losing 3 pounds this week.  You are so right about not hurrying because it is a lifestyle change.



lisah0711 said:


> I've seen a lot of folks giving the COW a try this week and seeing some good numbers reported.
> 
> I had a great week -- 4.5 pounds down and a brand new shiny clippie.    Just have to keep up the momentum through the summer to get to ONE-derland!
> 
> , jen.  Sometimes in your life you have to tread water.  I've maintained for entire challenges.  It wasn't fun but truly anytime that I don't gain weight, I feel like I should celebrate because that number just crept up and up for so long.  End of school is a busy time for everyone, especially teachers.  Give yourself a break -- two of those things will be going away soon -- then you can make yourself a plan to get back on the losing track next week.



  WAY TO GO!  That is great that you lost so much weight this week!  You must have worked very hard.  

We have had a lot of people respond to the COW and I am happy that many have already sent me a PM with their weekly results as well.  Healthy habits are being formed!  

Thanks for the comments.  I know that I have to give myself credit for maintaining and not gaining during times of stress (I normally would have gained weight during this time).  



lisah0711 said:


> Yes!  And so many people will be seeing your toes as you race!



I will know that my toes are painted hot pink!    Actually, I will do my fingernails too and people will see those!  I am all about the outfit when it comes to racing and plan it out weeks in advance!  



N&B'smom said:


> What do we do with COW points?  I mean, how do we report it exactly?  (sorry if I sound like a doofus)   But do we list what we did as far as glasses of water and veggies or is it a point per thing and we add that up and just send in a number?  Sorry, I'm a newbie!!



I see Lisa responded (thanks Lisa!).  Always feel free to ask questions anytime!  



kimara said:


> I know I'm crazy, but...there is a half-marathon tomorrow here in our new town.  While the longest walk I have taken lately is only 6 miles, I signed-up anyway!!



Good luck with your 1/2!


----------



## hmonkeyruns

*Biggest challenge: * Keeping up with this thread!  Yikes!  I've given up trying to catch up and hope I can just stay with it from this point forward.

*2nd biggest challenge:* HEAT and HUMIDITY.  Most of my exercise is running outside and it is not easy when the weather isn't cooperating.  Even so, I did get in a 1/2 marathon on Saturday and three runs with friends besides that so I logged about 25 miles last week.   I'm tapering this week for a marathon so I need to find other exercise between now and June 13.

*3rd biggest challege:* holiday weekend!  For me that equalled burgers and dogs on the grill, homemade ice cream and chips.  Potato chips and salty snacks are my biggest enemy....I could eat a whole bag witout blinking.

*What's keeping me motivated:*  marathon training, and the group.  I find it a little overwhelming but still inspiring that so many people are working together to try to get healthier.

I'll try to start logging challenge of the week stuff next week.


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?



My biggest challenge of the week... Trying to find a time to run during the week that didn't involve a heat stroke or running in the dark.

My biggest victory... Finally asking for help and finding the time I needed.



alisaheather said:


> And all of you who get up early to exercise  , or go when the weather does not behave, what is it that you do to get yourself out the door?  Any tricks? mantras? do you have someone there poking you with a stick?





Rose&Mike said:


> I plan all of my workouts. I have an excel spreadsheet where I record everything, including how I felt that day. If I have a workout scheduled and I really don't want to do it, I tell myself 5 minutes and that if I am miserable after 5 minutes I will quit. (I have never quit.) Last night I had to use that. It was sooo hot. I also crosstrain, so I only run two days a week and do the elliptical 3-4 days a week and strength train twice a week. Good luck. Remember to start out slow to avoid injuries.



How did we ever survive without Excel?! I have my training plans mapped out by date and a selection of races plugged into that list. If I miss my training runs, it puts me off schedule. Since I'm one of those people who thrive on routine and schedule, this works for me. And, I suppose it does also come from that all-or-nothing kind of thing that we sometimes fall into. Like I'm afraid if I miss one run, I'll quit. Which, I have disproved that a bit this time around, so that was a victory for me too. I had a spectacularly hard run several weeks ago - I pushed thru it, but it too hot and I was too tired and it was just tough - and couldn't push myself out the door for two weeks. But, then I found a race to sign up for and got back out there. I think that I'll just always have at least one race on my calendar - once I spend the money to register, I'm not very likely to miss it - and if I'm gonna do it, I might as well stick to the training schedule!



alisaheather said:


> And...I was wondering if anyone has recommendations about starting a running program? Like couch to 5K?  Which sports bra!?! I have wanted to run 5Ks for a long time, and would love to do one of the events at Disney.  But find so many excuses...



Find a technical running store in your area and get the folks there to help you get the right shoes. If that's not possible, try www.roadrunnersports.com and follow their steps for identifying the right type of shoe for you.

Bra? If you're large up top and you want the bounce to STOP, you want the Enell bra. www.enell.com. It is expensive, but it's the best there is. And, it'll last forever. (I have seriously had mine for 10 years and they're still in great shape.)

I don't know anything about the C25K program that most folks are using here, but anything that starts out slow and easy and is self-paced will get you started. I use the program from www.runningforwomen.com, but for some reason they've "paused" new enrollments. I have no idea what that means, but if you want the first couple weeks of the program, I've got them written down and I'll share them if you like, until the program is available for purchase again.



Rose&Mike said:


> I am happy to report I am down this week! I am now .4 pounds from a normal BMI and my 30 pound clippie AND 12.5 pounds from goal! Have an awesome day everyone!



Rose, this is fantastic!!! You're breaking through and it's all you! Very soon you will NO LONGER be OVERWEIGHT. THAT is an awesome accomplishment and YOU are doing it!!

As of today, I'm 1.1 pounds from "normal" myself and I can hardly wait to break on through!


----------



## acename

I'm down 2 pounds this week and I'm honestly suprised.  i was sure I would at best stay the same.  I know I've made some better choices, but I've also not been on plan all week.  Anyway, I guess it just shows that even small changes make a difference.

Thursday QOTD:

To help with my goals, we had an entirely veggie dinner last night.  I had some that I needed to use up so we had summer squash with onions and garlic, mashed cauliflower and carrots with honey. It was soooo good and we have leftovers for lunch.  I don't know why I don't do that more often because we all love it.


Friday QOTD:

My biggest challenge this week has been finding time to exercise.  In fact I haven't gotten to exercise at all this week.  I keep using my kids as an excuse but really it's just me being lazy.  I know I can come up with 20 or 30 minutes a day if I try.  just when my son is asleep I don't want to do anything at all.  But I plan to this week.

My victory this week isn't exactly weight loss related, but it will be big for me energy levels and sanity.  For the last 4 nights my son has slept in his own bed.  Last night he only woke up one time to eat.  Napping is still an issue but if I can sleep at night we're headed in the right direction.


----------



## Kimkimba

Friday's QOTD: 

Today was our first weigh in of the challenge. What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?

I lost 0 this week, but I attribute it to AF.  I have to learn that I'm probably not going to lose anything that 1 week a month.  It's a hard time for me.  

AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?

Probably my biggest victory is my dh telling me that my legs are looking thinner.  I've been fairly consistent with running and walking, and it is making a difference in my legs, even if the weight is not coming off.


----------



## keenercam

Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?

My biggest challenge of the week was to not ask my family to bring me food when I wasn't hungry.  I tend to self-medicate with food when I am tired or sad or bored or wallowing in self-pity.  Plus I almost caved to the excuse that my pain meds had to be taken with food. 

My biggest victory was eating really sensibly even when we did get take-out.  I almost caved to the "I've been so good all day I should be able to eat whatever I want" mentality.  Instead I turned it into "I've been good all day. I don't want to blow it now."  

And my hard work paid off -- I am DOWN 6.6 pounds this week!  I am so excited and so happy that my hard work and discipline actually showed up on the scale.  

Thank you to everyone who is working so hard to keep this challenge fun and encouraging, from our coach to weightkeeper and everyone who posts here.  I LOVED the COW this week.  I am so happy that I had that motivation to stick with the water and veggie habits that I've incorporated into my life so that I had a reason to do it every day.  Sort of a "check" just before dinner and I was able to fill in the blanks for water or veggies if I was falling behind.  Knowing you were all here and trying to do the same really helped.


----------



## Dahly

Morning All...congrats to those with loses this week!

QOTD My biggest challenge of the week - my family eats whatever they want, and even though I have told DH I am taking part in this challenge, he still brings home crap. It is partly my fault, as haven't quite developed the will power to walk away, but the fact that he he brings the stuff in the house in the first place is challenging. I know I have to be fair, because he is trying to lose weight, so he shouldn't be denied, but it is hard. Ok..done whining now. 

Biggest victory - exercising..at least 40 minutes each day since last Friday. Exercise is something I have not done consistently in many years, so to accomplish this is a big step for me. 

For the week, my weight stayed the same, although I was down slightly on Wednesday, I think dinner last night screwed me up. I think i need to stay away from the scale except on Friday mornings. I think seeing that small loss earlier in the week made me think one more scoop of this stuff that i know is not good for me couldn't hurt..but it did show on the scale this morning. SOO, back to the starting line for me. I resolve to continue to exercise every day, and work with DH to keep the junk out of the house. 

Happy Friday everyone.   Good Luck JenAnderson on your run this weekend! 

Dahly


----------



## brinalyn530

I didn't get to post yesterday because I was having internet problems, but I really wanted to thank everyone for their replies to my *issues*, especially Taryn! 

Thanks to Taryn's response, I realized that it really just come down to being more organized and determined, making a schedule to get things done and then just doing it, making it happen regardless. I am going to formulate some plans over the next few days that I know will work during the summer and then over the next few weeks, I'll work on adapting them so they will also work during the school year (hopefully). I'm also going to be adding to DS's chore list - he's old enough to help me, plus he needs to be more responsible for himself, his things, and his environment. He will be helping me and helping himself, not that he'll be happy about any of it, but he'll get used to it.

I had a terrible weigh in this morning and I know exactly why. I just need to move past it and start again. I have a solid plan for this weekend and I will just get it done. 

To catch up on the QOTD...

Tell us one thing you can do today to help yourself get to where you want to be. 
This was yesterday's question, but since I couldn't answer yesterday, I'll answer today. I will begin to establish my plans for next week and for the summer. If I'm not stressed about eating, cleaning, and catching up on everything, then I can concentrate on getting enough rest, getting my workout done, and enjoying my summer. 

Today was our first weigh in of the challenge. What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it? AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?
Well, I'll start with the victory, cause I really only had one... I did drink all my water for the COW except the one day when I missed it by one glass. I know, one glass, but really I just couldn't get anymore down that day. (where's the "so full I could pop" smilie?) Bad, bad Bree...
Biggest challenge was a tie between stress and time, more specifically I was stressed over my jam packed schedule. I'm going to be working out my plans to overcome this so that by the time school starts again we've had enough practice to stick to it and I won't have to worry about going off plan just because of DS's extra activities. 

OK, enough of my rambling. You've all probably noticed by now that I'm pretty long winded - sorry about that...

Here's to everyone having a great (and for me, productive) weekend! 

Bree


----------



## maiziezoe

corinnak said:


> And here's a topic I don't think we've mentioned here before - does anyone else watch the show Ruby?  I just watched the season finale last night and was amazed - it was the best episode of that show I've ever seen.  They did a 6 day intensive program for overeaters and really delved into a lot of the pain that Ruby and her friends were medicating with overeating.  I thought it was really amazing and well done.



I LOVE Ruby. She is amazing. I forgot to set the DVR to tape her finale... I hope I can find a repeat. I think she is so pretty. And I love the way she talks... especially her made up words. 



alisaheather said:


> Hi everyone! So many exciting accomplishments and plans!  Maria, good job...it's so tough to stop yourself from eating something that's there, that everyone else is having-especially after you had a slice on your plate.  And all of you who get up early to exercise  , or go when the weather does not behave, what is it that you do to get yourself out the door?  Any tricks? mantras? do you have someone there poking you with a stick?
> And...I was wondering if anyone has recommendations about starting a running program? Like couch to 5K?  Which sports bra!?! I have wanted to run 5Ks for a long time, and would love to do one of the events at Disney.  But find so many excuses...
> QOTD: I can write down each and every bite I take.  And then keep doing so!



I run to get out of the house. I have two little kids, a teenager and a husband that works from home...  I need to run or I never get time alone. 

I think C25k is an amazing program to start with! 



A.Mickey said:


> The Enell looks like something I need!  This thread is so hard to keep up with!
> 
> QOTD: Always make wise food decisions, keep drinking water and start running!  Speaking of running...that is awesome that you are running in the race Ann!  Is that for Founder Days?



How crazy everyone is talking about the Enell... I just ordered one yesterday!

Yep, the Founders' day run. Excited!


----------



## 50sjayne

Sorry I've been awol, it's just getting really close to our trip so I'm on the Disneyland section of DIS, mouseplanet and micechat---waaaay too much. In fact I'm going to definitely start regulating myself starting today. I got a perm last Thursday at a new beauty college here. Between a 25% off coupon and a $5 off coupon from a customer of mine who's a student-- a spiral ended up being $33 dollars for me and it's gorgeous....Seriously, I've never been happier with a perm. BUT I kept lifting my head every time they were rinsing my hair, even with the perm rods in--OW! and ended up straining my neck because I was worried they weren't getting the back rinsed out so I haven't been exercising much. Also I'm just not wanting to wash my hair more than necessary so I think the next few weeks are going to be be harder for me to maintain...If the weather would just shape up it would be no problem but it's been raining constantly here...It's supposed to dry up tomorrow a little so maybe I can go on a bike ride. 
Well, the cats are out of food so I'll need to go to Costco today so I'll 'powerwalk' there I guess and I need to go to Target to get their sunscreen. I've heard it's one of the highest rated sunscreens and cheapest, out there. I think I'll do my back exercises more too. Also just doing trip preparation will help. I still need to go through the freezers and see what I have exactly to take, I've gone through the cupboards anyway. I've set some clothes aside for the suitcase but I want to match stuff up with jewelry. Have to wash out all the litterboxes too (groan)
 I'm still down from my goal weight--I'm at 131, but I'd really like to stay here for the trip. I'm happy to say I've firmed up my under arm flab some just being more aware of those muscles and consciously using them. I'll be on here more after my trip


----------



## Littleprincess2010

flipflopmom said:


> Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?



My brother's birthday and 3 days of eating pizza. I don't know how I managed to lose any weight this past week. Last weekend was a mess of being too busy to cook and eating more cake than I should have. 

The victory is that I did (thankfully) lose 1 pound, which I got by working out anywhere from 40-60 minutes a day and drinking lots of water (or tea). I think exercising is the biggest thing for me, it makes me feel better and it burns off lots of calories.


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, here's the update -- I took 1 piece of cheese pizza and a bottle of water, and I looked at the grease sitting on the top, and I just couldn't do it. I gave it to my co-worker, came back to my desk, and it's hummus and veggies all the way! Whew! I can't believe how much effort I just put into that decision. But if feels good -- I feel like I made a conscious choice, and even though my co-worker said, "What is wrong with you?" -- which almost made me cry, I know I made the right choice for me.
> 
> Maria



I am SO proud of you.... not so much for not eating the pizza (although that is a great victory), but for making the decision that was right FOR YOU!!  You THOUGHT AHEAD and PLANNED AHEAD... and still overcame temptation and made the HEALTHY decision.  



corinnak said:


> And here's a topic I don't think we've mentioned here before - does anyone else watch the show Ruby?  I just watched the season finale last night and was amazed - it was the best episode of that show I've ever seen.  They did a 6 day intensive program for overeaters and really delved into a lot of the pain that Ruby and her friends were medicating with overeating.  I thought it was really amazing and well done.



I enjoy Ruby.  I don't watch it very often, but I like it when I do.  I love that she is tackling her weight in a "real world" way.... no gimmicks, no surgery (not a slam to anyone who chooses this route... just not a choice for everyone), no "special time on a ranch",  no pills or potions, no $$ for each pound lost (although I'm sure she is being paid well for her show).... she eating less, moving more, and attacking the psychological issues behind overeating head on!!  When I watch it I feel like I want to be her friend!!  I am SO proud of her.... wish I could tell her!  

REMINDS ME... I am SO proud of all my BL friends here.  Even if you didn't have a loss this week, at least you are STILL HERE and plugging away at it.  Every day you are thinking about a healthier lifestyle, talking about a healthier lifestyle, and working on LIVING a healthier lifestyle, you are doing it right!!  



flipflopmom said:


> GOOD FRIDAY MORNING ALL!!!!!  *I am Taryn, and I will be your coach this week!  Thanks to Lisa for a great job last week, Shannon (LuvBaloo)for being our weight keeper, and jenanderson for the COW!  I hope the scale is good to you this week!*
> 
> I am going to need your help, and ask that you keep doing the great job coaching each other for the next couple of days that you have been doing this week.  I am a teacher, and today is the last day of school for the kids.  However, my first grad school class of the summer is this weekend, from 4-8:30 tonight and 8-5 tomorrow.  I will get the QOTD's in, and as much coaching as I can in the next 36 hours, but I am afraid it won't be stellar!
> 
> Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?
> 
> For me, my biggest challenge was stress eating when I saw the syllabus for my class I leave for WDW 2 weeks from tomorrow , but I have a lot to accomplish for class between now and then, in addition to DDs crazy gymnastics schedule.  I am going to write down all of the assignments AS WELL AS all I need to do to get ready for my trip, assign everything a day, and my exercise time.  If I have every hour of every day planned, I can stay on track!
> 
> My biggest victory was running the most miles in a week yet!  12.5.  I had been pretty steady at 9-11, so I am glad I could increase.  I planned how far I wanted to run each day, and used the time to think about what I need to do, how much I want to accomplish, and how many calories I want to burn.  I also got all of the COW points for this week, water is easy for me, but the veggies take a concentrated effort to make sure!  I did lose 1 pound this week, so I am counting that as a breakthough, since I didn't lose any last week!
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day, and a great weigh in!  I'll try to check in between school and my own class, but I don't know how much time I'll have.  Otherwise, it will be around 10 before I can get on!



Taryn.... thanks for coaching... especially when you are so busy.  Don't feel bad if you can't hop on here very often. We are very good at helping each other out, as you know.  


Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?


My biggest challenge last week, by far, was the holiday weekend.  I can easily fall into that "it's a holiday so it's okay to eat _____________" thinking very quickly.... which might be okay for one meal, but can quickly snowball into many meals.  We stayed home and I had preplanned every meal except Monday's (in case we got invited to a picnic or bbq).  Except for an overdose of Twizzlers while watching a movie on Sunday, I stayed pretty much on plan.  It really helped having every meal planned and written and posted on the fridge.  For some reason, when the plan is "IN WRITING" it is more "official" and easier to stick to (for me anyhow).  And that applies to ALL areas of my life, not just meal planning.  

My BIGGEST victory of the week occurred today on the scale when I realized that I had lost the bit I gained last week plus some and can officially record a new all-time adult low weight!!   I made it happen by STICKING TO MY PLAN ((both eating and exercise plan), weighing and measuring my portions, journaling all my foods.  

I am now just 1.8 pounds away from my goal weight.  I am beyond excited!  If I could hit it in the next few weeks I could hit the ripe age of 46 at my goal weight!  What a GREAT birthday present to me!!  (Well... that and the fact that Disney is opening Toy Story 3 the day after my birthday.... that is ALSO a great gift to me!!)

I'm at work right now with limited internet access.... and the Robotics team yard sale is this weekend, so I probably won't have a free minute to hop on again until Sunday.  I hope everyone has a superb weekend!!.................P


----------



## LuvBaloo

Thanks Lisah0711 for being our fabulous organizer and our Week1 coach!
Thanks FlipFlopMom for coaching this week!    Enjoy the start of your class this weekend 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I think I can believe in myself today and it will help me continue to meet my goals.  In the past I have always given up thinking Im too far gone and cant be helped.  I have now realized with every food decision and every choice to run/workout if I just believe that I can really do this it will help me to continue to make the right choices.  Even when I slip and make a bad choice, if I still tell myself its ok....the next choice will be better it will help me to keep going on the right path.



Very well said, had to quote it!  I've added this to my page of motivating quotes



flipflopmom said:


> Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?



Biggest Challenge - Getting in exercise.  Need to get it in more days of the week, so this weeks COW is perfect reminder for me.  

Biggest Victory - making the time to get out and start the C25K program.  Got it done 3 times this week.  Last one was last night, and was the first time, I've had to take the girls with me.  It worked out well.  They packed a snack and we walked up to the school.  I ran/walked circles around the goal posts, and they could play in the playground, eat at the picnic table and come out in the field and join me however they wanted.  The girls were hoping for rain so they brought umbrellas along, but it stayed sunny .

JenAnderson:  Good Luck on your first half marathon this weekend!

I had a loss this week, so I'm .  Now I just have to keep getting losses in a row and I'll get back to where I was in March and then move further down.


----------



## lisah0711

kimara said:


> I know I'm crazy, but...there is a half-marathon tomorrow here in our new town.  While the longest walk I have taken lately is only 6 miles, I signed-up anyway!!    I'm not shooting for a good time, just to finish.  It will be a baseline time as my sister and I prepare for our half marathon in WDW at the beginning of next year.  The distance scares me a bit, but I know I have come very close to walking that far at Dland and WDW on more than one occasion--and that is pushing a stroller or wheelchair.



Congrats on the move and good luck on your race tomorrow!  



Connie96 said:


> Very soon you will NO LONGER be OVERWEIGHT. THAT is an awesome accomplishment and YOU are doing it!!
> 
> As of today, I'm 1.1 pounds from "normal" myself and I can hardly wait to break on through!



Isn't that exciting for both of you!  



acename said:


> My victory this week isn't exactly weight loss related, but it will be big for me energy levels and sanity.  For the last 4 nights my son has slept in his own bed.  Last night he only woke up one time to eat.  Napping is still an issue but if I can sleep at night we're headed in the right direction.



 for sleeping babies!



keenercam said:


> And my hard work paid off -- I am DOWN 6.6 pounds this week!  I am so excited and so happy that my hard work and discipline actually showed up on the scale.



Wow Cam!  You so totally rock!  



50sjayne said:


> I'm still down from my goal weight--I'm at 131, but I'd really like to stay here for the trip. I'm happy to say I've firmed up my under arm flab some just being more aware of those muscles and consciously using them. I'll be on here more after my trip



 for maintaining!  Can't wait to see your new do in a couple of weeks!


----------



## tigger813

Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question: Today was our first weigh in of the challenge. What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it? AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?

Part 1: My biggest challenge of the week was the long weekend and all the cookouts that we went to and all I ate and then on top of that feeling lousy on Tuesday. I'm staying OP all weekend and getting in my workouts all weekend. I bought myself some Bud Lite Lime so I can have a drink but not overdo it!

Part 2: My biggest victory was my weigh in this morning. I was sure I would have a gain this week and because I got focused again I ended up with a 1.6 pound loss for the week! I was worried after having pizza and ice cream last night but I think my metabolism and the fact I did another 2 mile workout last night after I ate that stuff kept me good!

My goal is to be at least 150 is not 148 by next Friday. My parents arrive next Friday so I need to really focus this coming week. I have 3 massages scheduled to give next week so far and a lot of other stuff going on as well!

Time to make the lemonade and iced tea for the Poetry Cafe in 30 minutes! Then picking up DD2 at school and swimming the rest of the afternoon! I'm looking forward to that and talking Disney with my friend!


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> *PART ONE*
> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
> Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
> Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
> 
> *PART TWO*
> It is easy to get bored with your exercising but this week, I want you to come up with something new and tell me all about it!   Got a piece of exercise equipment sitting around?  How about an exercise video you bought but haven’t tried?   Don’t just think about something new…get out and give it a try.  It doesn’t have to necessarily have to be something you have never done…just find something you haven’t done in a long time or that you have wanted to try.  Can’t wait to hear about all the new things people tried (be sure to tell me if you liked it or if you will try it again).



I've got my 5K race Saturday. I'll do my 3-per-week 10K training runs on Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. Today, I went out and walked the parking lot for 20 minutes during break time. (Okay, break time is only 15 minutes and I rarely take it at all, but I stretched to 20 minutes so I could get my point for the day.) So, that leaves Monday and Wednesday. The easiest options are to walk the parking lot again, throw in a couple 30-Day Shred sessions or hop on the exercise bike and be done with it. But... how do I fit in "something new" on a Monday or Wednesday when I barely have time to do something tried and true? Getting the exercise is doable, and I like the idea of doing something new, but I just don't know what that "something new" might be... 

On the other hand, I haven't done 30-Day Shred in... I don't know... since early this year. January or February, maybe? I've been meaning to, but I haven't. I know that starting it again will make my calves sore with the jumping jacks and jumping rope and I know it'll make the next few running days harder, so I've been hesitant to start up again. If I finally suck it up and do it anyway, would that count as "new"?? 

I guess I'm just thinking "out loud". But, I can't let you throw down a challenge and then NOT rise to meet it or NOT get all the possible points! ("All or Nothing" is rearing it's ugly head again!! )


----------



## maiziezoe

keenercam said:


> Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?
> 
> My biggest challenge of the week was to not ask my family to bring me food when I wasn't hungry.  I tend to self-medicate with food when I am tired or sad or bored or wallowing in self-pity.  Plus I almost caved to the excuse that my pain meds had to be taken with food.
> 
> My biggest victory was eating really sensibly even when we did get take-out.  I almost caved to the "I've been so good all day I should be able to eat whatever I want" mentality.  Instead I turned it into "I've been good all day. I don't want to blow it now."
> 
> And my hard work paid off -- I am DOWN 6.6 pounds this week!  I am so excited and so happy that my hard work and discipline actually showed up on the scale.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who is working so hard to keep this challenge fun and encouraging, from our coach to weightkeeper and everyone who posts here.  I LOVED the COW this week.  I am so happy that I had that motivation to stick with the water and veggie habits that I've incorporated into my life so that I had a reason to do it every day.  Sort of a "check" just before dinner and I was able to fill in the blanks for water or veggies if I was falling behind.  Knowing you were all here and trying to do the same really helped.



That is AWESOME!! Congrats on your fantastic weight loss!!


----------



## jenanderson

Connie96 said:


> I've got my 5K race Saturday. I'll do my 3-per-week 10K training runs on Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. Today, I went out and walked the parking lot for 20 minutes during break time. (Okay, break time is only 15 minutes and I rarely take it at all, but I stretched to 20 minutes so I could get my point for the day.) So, that leaves Monday and Wednesday. The easiest options are to walk the parking lot again, throw in a couple 30-Day Shred sessions or hop on the exercise bike and be done with it. But... how do I fit in "something new" on a Monday or Wednesday when I don't really even have time to do something tried and true? Getting the exercise is doable, and I like the idea of doing something new, but I just don't know what that "something new" might be...
> 
> On the other hand, I haven't done 30-Day Shred in... I don't know... since early this year. January or February, maybe? I've been meaning to, but I haven't. I know that starting it again will make my calves sore with the jumping jacks and jumping rope and I know it'll make the next few running days harder, so I've been hesitant to start up again. If I finally suck it up and do it anyway, would that count as "new"??
> 
> I guess I'm just thinking "out loud". But, I can't let you throw down a challenge and then NOT rise to meet it or NOT get all the possible points! ("All or Nothing" is rearing it's ugly head again!! )



Connie - Your thinking out loud cracked me up!  It is what I totally do all the time.  

Some ideas for you to think about...for my something new, I have decided that all week I will park in the back corner of the parking lot at work and I will walk to the other back corner of the lot and then walk in.  I know it is not much but it all adds up.  I know that I walk all the time so that is not new...but normally for work and other errands, I park up front because I am always in a rush.  I have decided that this week, even if I have to jog from the back corner of whatever lot I am in...I am not parking up front.  Today I had to run to Michael's at lunch to pick up clay for my students.  I was stunned at how far away the corner of the lot was and then I even added to it by walking my cart back into the store when I was done.

I have also printed out 2 quick ab workouts that I am going to try at night since I want to work on my tummy right now.  They are only 10 times each so I figure it will only take me about 5-10 minutes to give them a try.

I am with you...life is busy!  Hope some of these creative ideas help get you thinking about what you can do to rise to the challenge!

Jen


----------



## hmonkeyruns

Connie96 said:


> On the other hand, I haven't done 30-Day Shred in... I don't know... since early this year. January or February, maybe? I've been meaning to, but I haven't.



My friends at work all love this DVD and I just bought it.  I did my first sesson on Wednesday before work (and it was incredibly hard to make myself get out of bed for a date with Jillian) but I haven't done anything since then.

I have a million workout DVDs but find it really hard to work them into my schedule - especially because I can pretend I'm skipping them because running is more important.  But I REALLY need strength training to help with weight loss and my overall running performance.

When you do Shred, how many days a week do you do it? Maybe we can have mini-challenges together and make one another do the sessions!


----------



## maiziezoe

HEY JEN.... Good luck on your half this weekend. I will be thinking about you! I can't wait to hear all about it!! Rock that skirt!!! 

I maintained my weight this week at weigh in... which would be great if I was a maintainer... but I am a loser. 

I got up early and did a 4.3 mile run. I had a lot of trouble catching my breath. Not sure why I couldn't breathe, but it slowed my pace down a lot. Oh well, at least I ran.

*Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question: Today was our first weigh in of the challenge. What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it? AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?
*

My biggest challenge last week was watching the Blackhawks play. I have been a Hawks fan since the late 80's so having them in the Stanley Cup has been exciting AND stressful. In the past, during stressful times, I would eat Garrett's cheddar cheese popcorn. Since I am not doing that anymore, I find myself pacing a lot during the games and eating a lot of ice! 

My biggest victory this week came from the measuring tape, not the scale. Since January I have lost 7 inches from my waist, 4.5 from my hips, 4.5 from my thighs, 4 from my arms and 5 from my bust. That's 25 inches gone from my body! TWENTY FIVE inches! Wow.


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> Some ideas for you to think about...for my something new, I have decided that all week I will park in the back corner of the parking lot at work and I will walk to the other back corner of the lot and then walk in.  I know it is not much but it all adds up.  I know that I walk all the time so that is not new...but normally for work and other errands, I park up front because I am always in a rush.  I have decided that this week, even if I have to jog from the back corner of whatever lot I am in...I am not parking up front.  Today I had to run to Michael's at lunch to pick up clay for my students.  I was stunned at how far away the corner of the lot was and then I even added to it by walking my cart back into the store when I was done.



I guess I was thinking that one of my 20 minute daily workouts had to be something new. I wasn't thinking of just doing a new physical activity within the day. That may be a little easier to incorporate. I already park as far from the front door of my office as I can, and I already take the stairs every day. I'll have to think of something... Thanks for setting me on the path... 



hmonkeyruns said:


> My friends at work all love this DVD and I just bought it.  I did my first sesson on Wednesday before work (and it was incredibly hard to make myself get out of bed for a date with Jillian) but I haven't done anything since then.
> 
> I have a million workout DVDs but find it really hard to work them into my schedule - especially because I can pretend I'm skipping them because running is more important.  But I REALLY need strength training to help with weight loss and my overall running performance.
> 
> When you do Shred, how many days a week do you do it? Maybe we can have mini-challenges together and make one another do the sessions!



Maybe so! Yeah, I don't generally do any workouts besides my 3-days-per-week run training. 

I have a few boxes of workout videos, too, and I used to do them fairly regularly, but I guess I lost interest after a while. I've got a pretty good collection from "The Firm", but they're so LONG. My favorite workout video of all time is Buns of Steel 3. That one makes me so sore and it's fairly quick and easy to follow. (I hate that I can't buy this one on DVD - my VHS tape is dang near 20 years old now!!)

I like Shred for the simple fact that it hits the major muscle groups in 20 minutes. When I did do this video earlier this year, I don't think I ever stuck to a particular schedule, I just did it when I did it. I did do the level 1 enough times that I did try level 2 once, but then... who knows. I quit doing it for whatever reason or excuse was working for me at the time. If I was going to really incorporate it into my current routine, I would try for 2-3 days a week on non-running days. I will challenge MYSELF to start with 2 days this week. You wanna??


----------



## hmonkeyruns

maiziezoe said:


> My biggest challenge last week was watching the Blackhawks play. I have been a Hawks fan since the late 80's so having them in the Stanley Cup has been exciting AND stressful. .



This sounds familiar....only I'm a Flyers fan!  I've been drowning my sorrow in homemade ice cream but hopefully I won't have to do that anymore.  Can't wait til the puck drops on Game 4!


----------



## keenercam

Well, I've done my physical therapy excercises several times today.  Plus  I've got one of my 12 pound hand weights on the floor next to the bed and I did a bunch of arm, back and shoulder work.  I also have a resistance band that I will incorporate.  I'm not sure how I'll get in 20 minutes of exercise each and every day for the COW, but I am determined to try.


----------



## MushyMushy

*Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question: Today was our first weigh in of the challenge. What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it? AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?*

My biggest challenge was just getting into the mindset to get started. I knew the weekend would be a big bust, so I had to be extra on top of things when I was able to begin on Tuesday. My biggest challenge is going to be weekends. I like to go out with friends, and my family and I like to go out to eat a LOT. I think I just need to find the willpower to eat better when we do go out.

My biggest victory was the 2.6 pound loss considering I only started on Tuesday! I made it happen by cooking at home rather than eating out and keeping track of everything on SparkPeople.


----------



## maiziezoe

hmonkeyruns said:


> This sounds familiar....only I'm a Flyers fan!  I've been drowning my sorrow in homemade ice cream but hopefully I won't have to do that anymore.  Can't wait til the puck drops on Game 4!



This series has been so intense so far! It's been a roller coaster of emotions!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> My biggest CHALLENGE is that I have a mental block going on.  I have not gotten my mind into this challenge yet.  I can give a million reasons as to why it has happened (too busy, stress from not having a job in a week, last week of school, etc) but I really think it is that I have reached a point where I am not embarrassed to look in the mirror any more.  I know that I would like to lose about 10-15 more pounds but I have gotten lazy and have thoughts such as "I could accept this weight" or "I have worked so hard that I deserve to stop for a while".  I know that in some ways it is alright to just maintain a bit but I think I would be happier if I just buckled down and lost the last bit of weight.
> 
> My biggest VICTORY has been that I wore a bikini this week and was comfortable in it!    Even though I haven't really lost any weight the past couple of weeks, I am still really losing inches and toning up from all the running I do.  I didn't think I would ever see the day where I could wear a bikini again!
> 
> Jen



Jen- wow a bikini that is so great.  You go girl  I am not sure even when I do loose all the weight if I could get the confidence up for that.  Im impressed.  You will go through times of feeling like just forgetting it all especially when you get close to your goal, but keep trying to remind yourself how youve gotten there and how bad you dont want to have to do it all over again.  As long as you are maintaining its good but dont get to comfortable or the weight will slowly creep back up on you.  I had this happen so much over the past 10 years.  Look at the bright side too your losing the inches so you must be doing something right!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Very well said, had to quote it!  I've added this to my page of motivating quotes



Wow half the time no one every listens to what I have to say, Im always the one who starts to talk and then I have to be like "hello is anyone listening to me" so for you to actually quote me I feel so proud.  Glad to add to your page.  



jenanderson said:


> I will know that my toes are painted hot pink!    Actually, I will do my fingernails too and people will see those!  I am all about the outfit when it comes to racing and plan it out weeks in advance!



I am all about the outfit too.  I am hoping to loose enough weight to look good in a running skirt for the princess 1/2.  Also Im hoping its not too cold to wear a skirt too.


----------



## flipflopmom

JOANNEL said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I am down 4 lbs which seems unbelievable, must have been retaining something last week!!


 Awesome loss!!!  Congrats!


jenanderson said:


> My biggest CHALLENGE is that I have a mental block going on.  I have not gotten my mind into this challenge yet.My biggest VICTORY has been that I wore a bikini this week and was comfortable in it!
> Jen


You'll get your focus back.  As soon as your are done with all your end of the year stuff, you'll have a little more time.  And a bikini?  


lisalisalisa said:


> I don't have one really.  I just keep visualizing the air stewardess going to get the seat belt extender on our flight to LA in August.


Great motivation!



jbm02 said:


> I am already late so this will be quick.  Down 2 pounds.    Slow and steady will win my weight loss race!!!


Great job Jude!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Biggest challenge--my brain/thinking. I had convinced myself this was as much as I could do, and I was never going to be a normal weight. I just kept doing what I've been doing, exercising and eating as healthy as I could. I had one slip up meal on Thursday, but it was a conscious choice at that time, so I'm ok with that. Biggest victory--finishing the run last night in the heat and getting up this morning to go the Y.


You are doing so very well Rose!  I hope to be in the bikini club... well... soon!


jenanderson said:


> You are so prepared!  You will be terrific!
> 
> 
> 
> N&B'smom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down just about 3lbs which is good I guess, considering the weekend parties. I feel like it should be more but I'm in no hurry, this is a lifestyle change NOT a quick fix!!!   I just have to stick with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are showing serious dedication and determination.  3 pounds is terrific!
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great week -- 4.5 pounds down and a brand new shiny clippie.    Just have to keep up the momentum through the summer to get to ONE-derland!
> 
> Today I am a little nostalgic as my elementary school volunteering "career" is coming to an end.    I've worked in DS' class every week for 5 years and today is the last day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are sooo on a roll.  Finished last challenge strong.  This will be yours, I feel it!  And  for the end of an era.  They can be hard!
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big BL  for our newest member, wdwfan6!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm crazy, but...there is a half-marathon tomorrow here in our new town.  While the longest walk I have taken lately is only 6 miles, I signed-up anyway!!    I'm not shooting for a good time, just to finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What determination!!!  I am so excited for you!!!  You will do great!
> 
> 
> Greenfield1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down 1.5 this week, which is good enough for me.  Slow and steady...
> Biggest challenge last week: Visiting family.
> Biggest victory:  Getting through my C25K runs.  I am a terrible runner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about the family. Mine is not filled with healthy eaters, either.  And isn't the feeling of accomplishment HUGE when you are done?  I might have to check out listening to the podcasts, too.
> 
> 
> 
> happysmyly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phew!
> Well - this week I'm going to be in the 'gainers' group... up 1.5 lbs--which was actually a pleasant thing as I was expecting more since I came back late yesterday from a 3 day Youth Conference.  There were too many clouds to see the sun rise--but I was quite teary for those last few hundred feet--the best and hardest 45 minutes I've had in a long time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liz, sounds like a great experience!  You'll be back on track in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> sahbushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the gainers group this week too....only about a half a pound but I think it has kicked me in gear to do better this next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can do it.  You are such an inspiration.  Maybe the challenge actually getting going again will get us in high gear!
> 
> 
> 
> hmonkeyruns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, I did get in a 1/2 marathon on Saturday and three runs with friends besides that so I logged about 25 miles last week.   I'm tapering this week for a marathon so I need to find other exercise between now and June 13.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is amazing!  I am just in awe of you half runners!  I die at the end of 5.5 miles!  Try to do what you can with keeping up, but it is really hopping around here.  If you can answer QOTD and read others for motivation, it will help!
> 
> 
> 
> Connie96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bra? If you're large up top and you want the bounce to STOP, you want the Enell bra. www.enell.com. It is expensive, but it's the best there is. And, it'll last forever. (I have seriously had mine for 10 years and they're still in great shape.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to check these out!  Sound wonderful!
> 
> 
> acename said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down 2 pounds this week and I'm honestly suprised.  i was sure I would at best stay the same. My biggest challenge this week has been finding time to exercise.  In fact I haven't gotten to exercise at all this week.  I keep using my kids as an excuse but really it's just me being lazy.  I know I can come up with 20 or 30 minutes a day if I try.  just when my son is asleep I don't want to do anything at all.  But I plan to this week.My victory this week isn't exactly weight loss related, but it will be big for me energy levels and sanity.  For the last 4 nights my son has slept in his own bed.  Last night he only woke up one time to eat.  Napping is still an issue but if I can sleep at night we're headed in the right direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children sleeping is definitely a huge victory!  Congrats on the loss!  And you know you can get those workouts in easier now that you are getting a good night's sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> Kimkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday's QOTD:
> I lost 0 this week, but I attribute it to AF.  I have to learn that I'm probably not going to lose anything that 1 week a month.  It's a hard time for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AF wreaks havoc with my weight loss!  Hang in there, and you'll have a huge jump next week!
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my hard work paid off -- I am DOWN 6.6 pounds this week!  I am so excited and so happy that my hard work and discipline actually showed up on the scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is amazing for someone that can't move around!!!  I am so proud of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Dahly said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD My biggest challenge of the week - my family eats whatever they want, and even though I have told DH I am taking part in this challenge, he still brings home crap. Biggest victory - exercising..at least 40 minutes each day since last Friday. Exercise is something I have not done consistently in many years, so to accomplish this is a big step for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the exercise!  Definitely a victory.  My DH doesn't get it either!
> 
> 
> 
> brinalyn530 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get to post yesterday because I was having internet problems, but I really wanted to thank everyone for their replies to my *issues*, especially Taryn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem honey!  It's worth taking a little time to organize, plan, and do the night before.  You'll get there!
> 
> 
> 
> 50sjayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been awol, it's just getting really close to our trip so I'm on the Disneyland section of DIS, mouseplanet and micechat---waaaay too much.  I'm still down from my goal weight--I'm at 131, but I'd really like to stay here for the trip. I'm happy to say I've firmed up my under arm flab some just being more aware of those muscles and consciously using them. I'll be on here more after my trip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to do anything when you are consumed with trip planning!  Congrats on those arms!!
> 
> 
> 
> Littleprincess2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The victory is that I did (thankfully) lose 1 pound, which I got by working out anywhere from 40-60 minutes a day and drinking lots of water (or tea). I think exercising is the biggest thing for me, it makes me feel better and it burns off lots of calories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're off to a great start, with great habits in place!
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> REMINDS ME... I am SO proud of all my BL friends here.  Even if you didn't have a loss this week, at least you are STILL HERE and plugging away at it.  Every day you are thinking about a healthier lifestyle, talking about a healthier lifestyle, and working on LIVING a healthier lifestyle, you are doing it right!!  Taryn.... thanks for coaching... especially when you are so busy.  Don't feel bad if you can't hop on here very often. We are very good at helping each other out, as you know.  My BIGGEST victory of the week occurred today on the scale when I realized that I had lost the bit I gained last week plus some and can officially record a new all-time adult low weight!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks p!  And CONGRATS!!!~!  The pjilla plan pulls through again!  Way to go on your all time low!
> 
> 
> 
> LuvBaloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest Victory - making the time to get out and start the C25K program.  Got it done 3 times this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to go!  You are off to a great start Shannon.  I know you were kind of dreading c25K, but I am so proud of you for getting started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2: My biggest victory was my weigh in this morning. I was sure I would have a gain this week and because I got focused again I ended up with a 1.6 pound loss for the week!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ENERGIZER BUNNY IS BACK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Connie96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my 5K race Saturday.I know that starting it again will make my calves sore with the jumping jacks and jumping rope and I know it'll make the next few running days harder,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  really have to watch the leg stuff when I do Jillian, it does make running the next day harder.  I would definitely modify with races in sight!
> 
> 
> 
> maiziezoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got up early and did a 4.3 mile run. I had a lot of trouble catching my breath. Not sure why I couldn't breathe, but it slowed my pace down a lot. Oh well, at least I ran.My biggest victory this week came from the measuring tape, not the scale. Since January I have lost 7 inches from my waist, 4.5 from my hips, 4.5 from my thighs, 4 from my arms and 5 from my bust. That's 25 inches gone from my body! TWENTY FIVE inches! Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I definitely have funs like that.  I don't know why some mornings are that way.  Remember the picture I posted of fat vs. muscle?  Think of all that gone!  I had a maintain week last week, but lost inches.  Take some pictures, and try not to let the scale get you down.  You are doing great!
> 
> 
> Off to class everyone!  Have a great afternoon!
> Taryn
Click to expand...


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I am happy to report a 2.6lb weight loss this week.  

*Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question*: 
What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, 
My biggest challenge was getting my runs in.  I got 2 out of 3 in.  My DS plays baseball and my dh plays slow pitch softball.  These took up 4 nights last week.  the nights I tried to go out we had thunderstorms or I only had a mid day timeframe and it was 90+ degrees.

and what step(s) can you take to remove it? 
Just try to be more creative with our schedules.  Possible get myself out of bed in the morning and just suck it up.

AND what was your biggest VICTORY

completing my 5K race on saturday.  I mostly ran the entire race minus just a few hills I walked up.  I actually wasnt about to die by the end.  It was great to enjoy doing it vs. feeling like I was tourturing myself.

 and how did you make it happen?
I have been training.  This obviously is the only way to get better.  Not sure why I didnt think of this sooner.


----------



## lovedvc

This morning I went to WW and I am down 2.7 lbs.  What a great feeling until the return of the bunny incident.  I took my oldest to Walmart and I usually  buy cookies that don't really thrill me.  He of course picked out what he likes and it happens to be one of my favorites.  It's those wafer cookies with the cream in the middle, sorry can't remember the name.  I looked at the nutrition facts 4 cookies for 3 pts I can do it.  Yeah right who am I kidding I ate all the chocolate and vanilla ones.  Just like the bunny I wasn't happy till it was completely gone.  I am constantly sabotaging myself I need to get a grip I am like 7 lbs from goal.  Now I have to sew my mouth shut all week or just hit the gym really hard tomorrow morning or do both.  I had to have eaten at least 12 pts of cookies in like ten minutes.  Fridays are the start of my ww week so I have my 35 pts but it's a little early to dip into those.  I have 35 days till my trip and only 7 lbs to go.  I have to do this.  The time is now.  145 lbs here I come.


----------



## jennz

Wow everyone congrats on the losses this week!    I'm still at the lake and have no scale - will pm Shannon for a pass. 

Yesterday I went kayaking and hydrobiking - yuck to both!!  I went to be a good mom and set a good example for dd but let me just tell they are not my "thing!"

Keeping this short since I'll probably lose my connection here - used my precious time to check in with you all!  

Ann I'll be thinking about you tonight!!  Go Hawks!  

Jen - woo hoo next time I check in you'll be an official half-marathoner!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Thank you to Lisa for coaching last week and to Taryn for coaching this week. I will PM Shannon and JenA my info after I post here.



flipflopmom said:


> Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?



Excellent QOTD: My biggest challenge was not bingeing. It was also my biggest victory. I had many days were I did not binge-Friday, Saturday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday! I even avoided the urge to binge one day! To help me overcome it, I need to plan better and drink more water. When I binged today, it was partially out of feeling low and partially hunger/thirst. I found out today that I can have water at my desk. As sad as this sounds, that made me very happy. I will definitely be drinking more water at work starting on Monday.

I'm looking forward to a very OP weekend. Dinner is something light as is dinner tomorrow. Off to eat, will post more later.


----------



## N&B'smom

lisah0711 said:


> Shelby, I usually go to the post where the COW was posted -- there is a link in post 4 but here it is http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36791248&postcount=253  Then I copy the part with the tasks, fill in the numbers and send it in a PM.  In this case you PM it to *jenanderson*.  The total points should be in the RE (subject line).  For example, my PM today looks like this:
> 
> RE:  COW 6/4 11
> 
> 7  days drinking water
> 4  eating 2 veggies
> 11 total
> 
> 
> We are very understanding and flexible and if we ask you to do things differently it is just to make it easier for us.  Let me know if you have any other questions.



THANK YOU!!!!  I just didn't want to do it wrong.


----------



## Yunchman

Hi all!

Well I did not lose anything this week, but I did not gain either. Plus I know I FEEL better and have been gaining muscle which weighs more than fat so I am ok with this! I will definitely be doing the COW everyday this week and I am going to try to start doing the QOTD more often so....

*Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question: Today was our first weigh in of the challenge. What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it? AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?*

MY Biggest challenge is resisting food that I KNOW is bad for me. I have been doing a better job since I started working out a few weeks ago but it is definitely really hard to resist some chocolate chip cookies when I make them fresh for my fiance! My fiance is very helpful because he tells me that if I really want something then it's usually better to have it, just a little don't overdo it, than to keep craving it because once I have I will probably not think about it again for a while or once it is in front of me I might not even want it anymore. SO true! he has really helped me with portions and that it is ok to have one chocolate chip cookie but maybe not 6 like I used to!

My biggest victory is maintaining my work out schedule and doing extra workouts! I motivate myself by thinking about my wedding and disney cruise in November and that I just want to be healthier and look better for myself and my fiance!


----------



## Greenfield1984

I am really struggling right now!  I'm baking nanaimo bars and peanut butter blossoms for my brother's birthday tomorrow (they're his favorite) and I suck at NOT licking the bowl when I'm done!  I only had about 2 tbsps of the icing, and for a second I thought "well now I've blown my entire day, I'm a failure, so I may as well go all out and pig out all night". 

But I stopped myself and came on here to post instead.  I still have to finish my baking this evening but I just need to remember that I'm doing this for myself and I don't really want all those extra calories.  I will be allowing myself one peanut butter blossom tomorrow (they are my absolute favorite!) and I'll just have to wait until then to eat it   Besides, just that small amount of sugar made me feel sick!

Have a great evening and a really great weekend!


----------



## pinkle

Greenfield1984 said:


> I am really struggling right now!  I'm baking nanaimo bars and peanut butter blossoms for my brother's birthday tomorrow (they're his favorite) and I suck at NOT licking the bowl when I'm done!  I only had about 2 tbsps of the icing, and for a second I thought "well now I've blown my entire day, I'm a failure, so I may as well go all out and pig out all night".
> 
> But I stopped myself and came on here to post instead.  I still have to finish my baking this evening but I just need to remember that I'm doing this for myself and I don't really want all those extra calories.  I will be allowing myself one peanut butter blossom tomorrow (they are my absolute favorite!) and I'll just have to wait until then to eat it   Besides, just that small amount of sugar made me feel sick!
> 
> Have a great evening and a really great weekend!



Good for you!    It's so hard sometimes to not get discouraged!  Keep up the good work!
QOTD:  I need to know whento stop eating.....like before bed when I'm tired and not hungry but I  go for food!
I did manage to lose this week!


----------



## sahbushka

Greenfield1984 said:


> I am really struggling right now!  I'm baking nanaimo bars and peanut butter blossoms for my brother's birthday tomorrow (they're his favorite) and I suck at NOT licking the bowl when I'm done!  I only had about 2 tbsps of the icing, and for a second I thought "well now I've blown my entire day, I'm a failure, so I may as well go all out and pig out all night".
> 
> But I stopped myself and came on here to post instead.  I still have to finish my baking this evening but I just need to remember that I'm doing this for myself and I don't really want all those extra calories.  I will be allowing myself one peanut butter blossom tomorrow (they are my absolute favorite!) and I'll just have to wait until then to eat it   Besides, just that small amount of sugar made me feel sick!
> 
> Have a great evening and a really great weekend!



OMG Nanaimo bars!!!!!  I love those....I have never gotten the recipe because I know I would eat them like crazy!  Good for you for coming on here instead!  Try chewing a piece of gum while you bake...it sometimes helps me to not take the tastes!

Good luck!

SarahMay


----------



## LuvBaloo

maiziezoe said:


> My biggest victory this week came from the measuring tape, not the scale. Since January I have lost 7 inches from my waist, 4.5 from my hips, 4.5 from my thighs, 4 from my arms and 5 from my bust. That's 25 inches gone from my body! TWENTY FIVE inches! Wow.







keenercam said:


> Well, I've done my physical therapy excercises several times today.  Plus  I've got one of my 12 pound hand weights on the floor next to the bed and I did a bunch of arm, back and shoulder work.  I also have a resistance band that I will incorporate.  I'm not sure how I'll get in 20 minutes of exercise each and every day for the COW, but I am determined to try.



Okay, now you're motivating me!  If you can get the exercise in so soon after major surgury, I really must be able to find at least 20minutes a day.  I was prepared to write off today, since I'll be on the go from afterwork until about 8:30, but if I haven't managed to do 20min of exercise type activity at work, I'll have to make time for 20min when I get home.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am all about the outfit too.  I am hoping to loose enough weight to look good in a running skirt for the princess 1/2.  Also Im hoping its not too cold to wear a skirt too.



You can always wear leggings under your skirt and have the best of both worlds.  Warm legs and girly skirt! 



lovedvc said:


> This morning I went to WW and I am down 2.7 lbs.  What a great feeling until the return of the bunny incident.  I took my oldest to Walmart and I usually  buy cookies that don't really thrill me.  He of course picked out what he likes and it happens to be one of my favorites.  It's those wafer cookies with the cream in the middle, sorry can't remember the name.  I looked at the nutrition facts 4 cookies for 3 pts I can do it.  Yeah right who am I kidding I ate all the chocolate and vanilla ones.  Just like the bunny I wasn't happy till it was completely gone.  I am constantly sabotaging myself I need to get a grip I am like 7 lbs from goal.  Now I have to sew my mouth shut all week or just hit the gym really hard tomorrow morning or do both.  I had to have eaten at least 12 pts of cookies in like ten minutes.  Fridays are the start of my ww week so I have my 35 pts but it's a little early to dip into those.  I have 35 days till my trip and only 7 lbs to go.  I have to do this.  The time is now.  145 lbs here I come.



Can you get your son involved in helping you stay away from the foods that aren't good for your weight loss?  My kids are okay with not having something when I say its not healthy enough for Mommy; they like being "helpers".  They quickly learned that Quizno's wasn't going to happen because its not healthy enough.  They also like telling me "no"; so if they get candy, I'll say don't share with Mommy, I need to get healthier, and then if say that looks good, they love to say "NO Mommy".  I can't remember how old your son is so it might not work.

Now, I think I'll go do a walk around the plant to vent out a canister that I've been postponing doing but will give me 20minutes of activity.


----------



## tigger813

Been pretty good today. Just had 2 hot dogs on the pita hot dog rolls. They are actually 52 calories each. I don't know where I got 70 from?

Had a cookie, a strawberry, a few Fritos at the Poetry Cafe. Drank lots of Crystal Lite Lemonade and Raspberry Iced tea. Had another piece of pizza when I got home along with my smoothie. I've also had some potato chips. Not sure if I'll get any more exercise in tonight as I'm enjoying my lite beer now. 

Will do the 4 mile Walk in the morning before taking DD2 to her soccer game. I'll also get in another workout after as we are going out to a friend's house and I will have to try and be good. I'll be taking some hummus and pita bread with us and probably some chips and dip.

Watching the Dinner Impossible from Epcot that was on the other night. I fell asleep watching it the other night and the girls wanted to see it. Not sure what we'll do tonight, maybe watch a movie or play a game!

Enjoy your night!


----------



## tea pot

flipflopmom said:


> GOOD FRIDAY MORNING ALL!!!!!  *I am Taryn, and I will be your coach this week!  Thanks to Lisa for a great job last week, Shannon (LuvBaloo)for being our weight keeper, and jenanderson for the COW!  I hope the scale is good to you this week!*
> 
> Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?



Happy Friday Everyone!

A big grateful thanks to Lisa, Shannon, and Jen... (I'm going to try the Cow this week).
and Thanks to Taryn for Coaching during this very busy work week.

Happy to report a 3 lb loss

QOTD
My Biggest Challenge this past week and all during the last challenge is
"Sticking To IT" Staying on Track, I tend to Start out Strong and then start to self sabotage...  This time I'm trying to truly take it One Day at a Time
A Huge Victory for me is that I have walked everyday (except one) for the past 12 days. I know that this may not seem like a lot
 to all you Triggers and Runners out there but for me it's big. My goal is to walk 6 days a week.

Well I need to  Catch up as usual 
Have a wonderful and healthy weekend


----------



## PrincessEmilysMommy

I would love to join. I'd be on the loser team.  I'm going to pm my weight now!
I'm excited!


----------



## Octoberbride03

tigger813 said:


> Been pretty good today. Just had 2 hot dogs on the pita hot dog rolls. They are actually 52 calories each. I don't know where I got 70 from?
> 
> Had a cookie, a strawberry, a few Fritos at the Poetry Cafe. Drank lots of Crystal Lite Lemonade and Raspberry Iced tea. Had another piece of pizza when I got home along with my smoothie. I've also had some potato chips. Not sure if I'll get any more exercise in tonight as I'm enjoying my lite beer now.
> 
> Will do the 4 mile Walk in the morning before taking DD2 to her soccer game. I'll also get in another workout after as we are going out to a friend's house and I will have to try and be good. I'll be taking some hummus and pita bread with us and probably some chips and dip.
> 
> Watching the Dinner Impossible from Epcot that was on the other night. I fell asleep watching it the other night and the girls wanted to see it. Not sure what we'll do tonight, maybe watch a movie or play a game!
> 
> Enjoy your night!




Good thing they rerun DI on Sat. afternoon.  I will have to catch it tomorrow between work and church   We love Chef Robert and George.

Y'all have really gotten me thinking about walking a half marathon or something like that.  If one of you could send me more info on how to do it I'd appreciate it.  Training info and stuff like that are appreciated.  I may even be able to talk DH into training with me.  Not the dog though.  He's a little Lhasa and I think a half marathon training might do him in

Tis my work weekend so you won't hear much from me.  I may check into read but probably won't post. I'm off on Monday so I'll at least catch up with the QOTDs then.  

Have fun everybody


----------



## flipflopmom

keenercam said:


> Well, I've done my physical therapy excercises several times today.  Plus  I've got one of my 12 pound hand weights on the floor next to the bed and I did a bunch of arm, back and shoulder work.  I also have a resistance band that I will incorporate.  I'm not sure how I'll get in 20 minutes of exercise each and every day for the COW, but I am determined to try.



You are so incredible!  Your determination is a true inspiration.  Way to go!



MushyMushy said:


> My biggest challenge was just getting into the mindset to get started. I knew the weekend would be a big bust, so I had to be extra on top of things when I was able to begin on Tuesday. My biggest challenge is going to be weekends. I like to go out with friends, and my family and I like to go out to eat a LOT. I think I just need to find the willpower to eat better when we do go out.
> 
> My biggest victory was the 2.6 pound loss considering I only started on Tuesday! I made it happen by cooking at home rather than eating out and keeping track of everything on SparkPeople.



WOW! 2.6 since Tuesday is really, really good.  I have a hard time with eating out and weekends, too.  I try to find the healthiest thing on the menu, or a smaller portion of the not so good stuff, and then hit a workout hard afterwards.  Honestly, after binging and feeling miserable a few times, I find it easier to eat less!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow half the time no one every listens to what I have to say, Im always the one who starts to talk and then I have to be like "hello is anyone listening to me" so for you to actually quote me I feel so proud.  Glad to add to your page.



You have very important things to say! We are always listening! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am happy to report a 2.6lb weight loss this week.
> My biggest challenge was getting my runs in.  I got 2 out of 3 in.  My DS plays baseball and my dh plays slow pitch softball.  These took up 4 nights last week.  the nights I tried to go out we had thunderstorms or I only had a mid day timeframe...:


Sorry, I accidentally deleted the last part of the sentence.  Honestly, since I started running, I have found that sucking it up and running in the am is the only way I am guaranteed to get it in.  Plus, it helps me start the day with a sense of accomplishment.  I've only had to run in the rain 2 times, and snow a few when I started, but IMHO, morning is the only way for ME to go!



lovedvc said:


> This morning I went to WW and I am down 2.7 lbs.  I have 35 days till my trip and only 7 lbs to go.  I have to do this.  The time is now.  145 lbs here I come.


You can totally do this!  I understand the temptations, and the inability to stop.  I have to get out only what I say I can have, leave the room, and not re-enter it.  If I find myself going back for more, I jump on here or do some laundry or something.



jennz said:


> Wow everyone congrats on the losses this week!    I'm still at the lake and have no scale - will pm Shannon for a pass. :



We miss you Jennifer!  Sounds like you are having a great time!



cclovesdis said:


> Excellent QOTD: My biggest challenge was not bingeing. It was also my biggest victory. I had many days were I did not binge-Friday, Saturday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday! I even avoided the urge to binge one day! To help me overcome it, I need to plan better and drink more water.



  Glad you overcame, and know how to keep in it check.  



Yunchman said:


> Hi all! Well I did not lose anything this week, but I did not gain either. Plus I know I FEEL better and have been gaining muscle which weighs more than fat so I am ok with this!



Take your measurements, and you will be surprised at the changes in your body that the scale doesn't show!  You will be a beautiful bride!



Greenfield1984 said:


> I am really struggling right now!  I'm baking nanaimo bars and peanut butter blossoms for my brother's birthday tomorrow (they're his favorite) and I suck at NOT licking the bowl when I'm done!  I only had about 2 tbsps of the icing, and for a second I thought "well now I've blown my entire day, I'm a failure, so I may as well go all out and pig out all night". But I stopped myself and came on here to post instead.



Great job at stopping yourself.  Give yourself a .  Your brother is lucky to have you!



LuvBaloo said:


> I was prepared to write off today, since I'll be on the go from afterwork until about 8:30, but if I haven't managed to do 20min of exercise type activity at work, I'll have to make time for 20min when I get home. My kids are okay with not having something when I say its not healthy enough for Mommy; they like being "helpers".



Good job on motivating yourself, and what sweet kids.  You should be proud!



tigger813 said:


> Been pretty good today.Will do the 4 mile Walk in the morning before taking DD2 to her soccer game. I'll also get in another workout after as we are going out to a friend's house and I will have to try and be good. I'll be taking some hummus and pita bread with us and probably some chips and dip.


You can do this Tracey.  When you reach for the food, remember how mad you were at yourself last weekend after all the food.  Plus, if you are good, I will have to be, too!  GOAL IS IN SITE FOR YOU!



tea pot said:


> Happy to report a 3 lb loss
> 
> QOTD
> My Biggest Challenge this past week and all during the last challenge is
> "Sticking To IT" Staying on Track, I tend to Start out Strong and then start to self sabotage...  This time I'm trying to truly take it One Day at a Time
> A Huge Victory for me is that I have walked everyday (except one) for the past 12 days. I know that this may not seem like a lot
> to all you Triggers and Runners out there but for me it's big. My goal is to walk 6 days a week.



You have a great attitude!  It does seem like a lot, because I certainly don't run everyday.  That 3lb loss is great, lady!


Home a little early from class.  He let us go early to read for tomorrow.  Got on Dis instead.  Oh well.  I have to report that I did not eat any dessert at the end of year luncheon today, and a very small dinner.  I am still famished, so I am off to eat some veggies while I read.  I have to report in, b/c that accountability is huge for me.

I don't know if I'll make it back on tonight or not, but I'll get QOTD up before I leave for class in the am!

Have a great night, and DON'T EAT ANYTHING ELSE, at least you East Coasters.  West Coasters, please have dinner!


Taryn


----------



## cclovesdis

flipflopmom said:


> Home a little early from class.  He let us go early to read for tomorrow.  Got on Dis instead.  Oh well.  I have to report that I did not eat any dessert at the end of year luncheon today, and a very small dinner.  I am still famished, so I am off to eat some veggies while I read.  I have to report in, b/c that accountability is huge for me.
> 
> I don't know if I'll make it back on tonight or not, but I'll get QOTD up before I leave for class in the am!
> 
> Have a great night, and DON'T EAT ANYTHING ELSE, at least you East Coasters.  West Coasters, please have dinner!
> 
> 
> Taryn



for getting out of class early. I always loved when that happened. Thanks for the encouragement and the reminder to stay away from more food. I was thinking about a snack-not sure how after today's binge-but came here instead and there was the motivation I needed. Also, good luck with your class. You are one busy person this week. 

Taryn-here is the recipe for my "oatmeal creation."
1/2 cup uncooked quick oats
1.5 tsp canola or olive oil
1.5 cups diced apple (I use somewhat firm ones, i.e. no macs; medium-sized are good.)
1/2 cup fat-free milk
Microwave for 2 minutes and sprinkle with a reasonable amount of cinnamon, approx. 2 tsp. It is 6 points. Cinnamon has a lot of fiber in it as does the oatmeal and apple. I eat it at 7 AM and am barely thinking about lunch at noon and that is almost always without any water-luckily that is changing!


Congrats Maria on skipping the pizza! 


Congrats Greenfield1984 for forgoing the extra goodies! The support on this thread is amazing! 


I gained less than .5 pounds this week. I have to check the Wii Fit+ again. I can't remember my exact weight. I actually think the problem is that I couldn't see it the exact weight. I have to remember to bring my glasses with me when I go downstairs and use the Wii. I don't like to exercise with them on, but I guess I need them for at least something-something very important. 


I had at least 64 oz. of water today. I'm hoping to repeat that tomorrow. I'm also hoping to get in more than just 10 minutes of exercise. I participate in the monthly exercise challenges and I'm only at 30/600. I need to get "moving."


Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## tigger813

I am so tempted to have a dish of ice cream or sherbet as it's so hot in my house. I may have a small watermelon sherbet. I'll get my workouts in tomorrow. I'm sure I'll have a little gain this weekend but I will work my butt off next week to get my 50 lb clippie! 

I am so happy to be a part of this group. It has been an inspiration everyday! If I'm feeling down at all it cheers me up!

I felt so great today. I wore a shirt that I bought for our Disney trip last April that finally fit really well. I had a lot of compliments on it too! I also tried on a shirt that my mom gave me for Christmas that I was going to return for a bigger size and never got around to it. It was tight in the upper arms. Well, I'm glad I didn't return it. I'm about 15 pounds lighter than I was at Christmas and it felt very comfortable even on my arms! It's black with lace in the back! I'm very proud of the way my upper back and shoulders look. My bathing suit felt really good today too!

Time for a small dish of watermelon sherbet! It will cool me off a bit! I feel like I'm melting!


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> Taryn-here is the recipe for my "oatmeal creation."
> 1/2 cup uncooked quick oats
> 1.5 tsp canola or olive oil
> 1.5 cups diced apple (I use somewhat firm ones, i.e. no macs; medium-sized are good.)
> 1/2 cup fat-free milk
> Microwave for 2 minutes and sprinkle with a reasonable amount of cinnamon, approx. 2 tsp. It is 6 points. Cinnamon has a lot of fiber in it as does the oatmeal and apple. I eat it at 7 AM and am barely thinking about lunch at noon and that is almost always without any water-luckily that is changing!
> I had at least 64 oz. of water today. I'm hoping to repeat that tomorrow. I'm also hoping to get in more than just 10 minutes of exercise. I participate in the monthly exercise challenges and I'm only at 30/600. I need to get "moving."



Thanks for the recipe. I'll put it in on sparkpeople and see how many calories it is, but it sounds pretty filling!  If you want to give up on exercise, just remember that the longer your heart rate is up, the more calories/fat you are burning!



tigger813 said:


> I am so happy to be a part of this group. It has been an inspiration everyday! If I'm feeling down at all it cheers me up!
> 
> I felt so great today. I wore a shirt that I bought for our Disney trip last April that finally fit really well. I had a lot of compliments on it too!



Congrats on an inspiring day, and  for clothes that you look great in.  

I know what you mean about being a part of this group.  I was actually headed to bed, but wanted to stop in for a .  Thanks to Jen and the COW, the reports of victories and how to overcome challenges, I made healthy decisions tonight when I really wanted to dive into the junk. I am still hungry, but I am going to have a WDW mug of water, and crawl into bed with a fluffy book and pillow!  Yes, I meant fluffy book, Harlequin or something that doesn't require brain cells.  Getting up at 4:45 means early bedtime for me! Thanks for the inspiration and encouragement everyone!

Night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## sahbushka

What a difference a year makes....






to







SarahMay


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

sahbushka said:


> What a difference a year makes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahMay




WOW  Absolutely amazing.  Good for you.  So inspiring

Great job to all of you who lost this week.  So may have lost a little some others alot.  Even those of you who gained this week.  I feel we are all winners today whatevere the circumstances are because we are choosing to try to make our health better.  Even if you didnt get the results you were striving for at least you tried and its better than not trying at all.  Continue to make good choices and get your body moving and you will do it.

I am in need of some special powers for tomorrow.  We are having another BBQ at my nanas.  Its to celebrate my dh's bday.  Its the usual hamburgers, hotdogs, mac salad but this time there are tempations for me......Taco dip and buffalo chicken dip.....  My ultimate weakness!  I am trying to get a plan in my mind already tonight.  Do I have a bite of each just to satisfy the urge, could that be dangerous.  Not sure of the strategy but I will plan on sipping alot of water, maybe looking through my nanas fridge for some veggies to chomp on would help too.  I think I will park myself outside far away from the kitchen until they put everything away!  That may be my only option.  We will see how it goes.  

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## A.Mickey

sahbushka said:


> What a difference a year makes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahMay



I love seeing pics like this!  Great Job!  How much weight did you lose in a year?  



Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question: Today was our first weigh in of the challenge. What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it? AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?

My biggest challenge was memorial day cook out and being on the South Beach Diet.  But I stuck to it and ate the veggies and lean meats with no sauce.  Just keep making wise choices.  

My biggest victory:
 Thanks to the new COW it motivated me to get out and start the c25k again!  Yay!  It felt so good, and it wasn't as hard as the 1st time I did it back in November of last year.  I did it through Feb.  Maybe that is why.    I lost 3 lbs this week too, maybe more.  I need to invest in a better scale or weigh myself less.  My scale will say I lost 10 lbs in the morning and 5 lbs when I get home from work and 3 lbs before bed.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Didn't get to walking today, but I'm walking tomorrow (techincally today lol  ) I need to start eating better


----------



## lisalisalisa

Wow!! SarahMay you look amazing.  You must be so proud of yourself.



Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question: Today was our first weigh in of the challenge. What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it? AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?


My biggest challenge was when I took the boys up to London for the day and we went to an amazing sandwich shop for lunch.  There were so many wonderful things. I would normally of had a huge sandwich with the works.

This was also my biggest victory as I chose vegetarian sushi and a sparkling water, it was delicious and only 220 cals.  


I lost 5lbs last week .

I went to a birthday BBQ last night and took my own food (I am vegetarian so nobody thought it was strange).   I did really well and stayed well away from the dessert table.  DH was an angel and went and got all my drinks for me so that I was not tempted to nibble on my way back. 

Thank you to all the ladies for coaching, QOTD and COW.  I am really enjoying myself.  

Now to step up the exercise.


----------



## flipflopmom

Sarah May - YOU LOOK GREAT!!!!!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> ....Taco dip and buffalo chicken dip.....  My ultimate weakness!  I am trying to get a plan in my mind already tonight.  Do I have a bite of each just to satisfy the urge, could that be dangerous.



I would eat before I go.  You might feel a little weird not eating, but if you think of those foods that fill you up without a lot of calories, eat them and drink several glasses of water before you go.  You'll be spending too much time in the bathroom to eat!   Don't just sip the water while you are there, and take some things with you.  Maybe call Nana and tell her your goals, so there is no confrontation, begging you to eat the junk, etc.  You can do this!  



A.Mickey said:


> I Thanks to the new COW it motivated me to get out and start the c25k again!  Yay!  It felt so good, and it wasn't as hard as the 1st time I did it back in November of last year.  I did it through Feb.  Maybe that is why.    I lost 3 lbs this week too, maybe more.  I need to invest in a better scale or weigh myself less.  My scale will say I lost 10 lbs in the morning and 5 lbs when I get home from work and 3 lbs before bed.



I only weigh first thing in the morning, my weight fluctuates a LOT during the day.  Only take the am weight. And congrats on getting back in the C25K groove!



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Didn't get to walking today, but I'm walking tomorrow (techincally today lol  ) I need to start eating better



Remember your goal Kailey.  Even when you don't feel like it.  Commit to doing it.  Think about what you are eating.  I advise you to check out sparkpeople, and start putting in every minute of exercise, every bite of food.  The more aware you are, the more motivated you are. I know you have it within you!  


lisalisalisa said:


> This was also my biggest victory as I chose vegetarian sushi and a sparkling water, it was delicious and only 220 cals.
> I lost 5lbs last week .



Wow!  5lbs, and great choices.  You are knocking this one out!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

*As I read the posts from the last few weeks, I noticed that many of us have stress in our lives right now, some more abundantly than others.  Beginning a healthy lifestyle is a great start, but even trying to make sure we are avoiding foods and getting in workouts can add to the stress. I really need to get rid of belly fat, and was interested by the information on how stress really can make you fat.

"There is a natural, stress-related hormone called cortisol that may contribute to weight issues, particularly abdominal fat. High amounts of cortisol are released into the blood stream when you are under stress. Receptors for cortisol are located in your abdomen, which triggers fat storage there..Additionally, excess cortisol may actually cause your metabolism to slow down. This could mean that even if you don't consume more calories than usual, you could gain weight. But since stress stimulates the appetite, it is likely that you take in more calories than usual when under stress, which only compounds the problem.."*If you want to read more, here is the the link to the article:
http://weightloss.about.com/od/eatsmart/a/aa060806a.htm

This brings me to Saturday's QOTD:_What can/do you do to reduce stress_?


Personally, since I discovered the correlation between stress and belly fat, I literally run my hand over my pooch, breathe deeply, and repeat "Stress makes your belly fat.  Stress makes your belly fat."  Then, I complete a small task, or if I am not in a place where I can do that, I make a list of when I can get things done.  Being organized helps me feel in control!

I hope you all have a great day.  Remember all the posts of great losses this week, maybe even your own.  Use the momentum and your goal to help you make great choices today, even though it is the weekend.  One bite at a time!

Taryn


----------



## Greenfield1984

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am in need of some special powers for tomorrow.  We are having another BBQ at my nanas.  Its to celebrate my dh's bday.  Its the usual hamburgers, hotdogs, mac salad but this time there are tempations for me......Taco dip and buffalo chicken dip.....  My ultimate weakness!  I am trying to get a plan in my mind already tonight.  Do I have a bite of each just to satisfy the urge, could that be dangerous.  Not sure of the strategy but I will plan on sipping alot of water, maybe looking through my nanas fridge for some veggies to chomp on would help too.  I think I will park myself outside far away from the kitchen until they put everything away!  That may be my only option.  We will see how it goes.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



First of all, SarahMay, WOW! You look amazing!

mommyof2pirates I have the same problem today.  I'm going to my brother's for a BBQ for his birthday.  It will be a little easier than other BBQs because this time he asked us to bring our own meat to BBQ (there are going to be a lot of people), so we're bringing marinated chicken breasts.  But other than that there's the usual booze/potato salads/pasta salads/desserts... 
My personal strategy is to eat before I go, and eat carrots and celery right before I get there, because I find that eating those really fill me up.  I'm also going to drink tons of water as per usual and allow myself one cookie for dessert. 
Good luck making good choices today


----------



## donac

Sarah  you look great.  Congratulations on all the hard work. 

mommyof2pirates I would make a plan.  You need to eat there because it would look strange if you didn't.  Keep your hand filled with a glass of water.  Use the water to fill you up.  Allow yourself a taste of your favorites and then fill up the rest of the plate with salad or fresh veggies.  If you don't know if they are having fresh veggies then bring some.  I went to a Communion party with no fresh veggies.  I sat as far from the food as we could.  I kept sipping water.  I wasn't happy that there wasn't any fresh veggies but I survived.  When I went to get food the salad was first and I filled almost all of the plate with salad and then added some small things.  

Please do me a favor and eat something.  I have a brother in law who comes to every party and never eats.  It is very odd.  Besides if it is at grandma's house if you don't eat something she will get on your case.

It is going to be hot and humid today.  we have a lawn to mow so we are doing it early.  

For those of you who are new to the challenges.  A few years ago my father in law asked us to do my sister in law's for him.  My sister in law is disabled and can't do it. So we started doing sister in law's along with our lawn.  A year or two ago father in law asked us to do his lawn.  So we are up to three lawns (with no pay)  When ds2 was home he would do it and even last summer he did it with his dad.  Since ds2 is away for the summer I have been doing it.  I am worried about today since dh didn't feel well Monday after mowing lawns and then again on Thursday but not as bad as Monday.  He did some mowing yesterday and felt okay.  I am hoping for the best. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Greenfield1984

Saturday's QOTD:What can/do you do to reduce stress?

What I need to do is not take everything so personally.  I'm the kind of person who is easily slighted, and I take the smallest things to heart.  When I think someone is upset with me, I carry that negativity around with me forever instead of just saying "does this really matter, is it really worth getting upset and worked up about??" I kind of create my own drama (only in my head, I'm not confrontational, which stresses me out more because sometimes I need to confront people about certain issues). 

So I need to take a few breaths and ask myself "is it really worth the stress?" and just LET IT GO!

Donac: that really sucks that you have to mow three lawns! just mowing one is bad enough, especially in the heat.  But at least it gets in your exercise right? 

DD is yelling at the bunny in her book to wake up and begging me to make her some breakfast, so I guess I should get on that. 

Have a great day everyone and remember to make great choices this weekend!

Oh, and thank you all very much for the encouragement last night when I was tempted from baking!  I love how supportive you guys are and how you always have helpful suggestions.  Someone suggested gum, which I never chew, but I think in the case of baking it actually would work to keep the crap out of my mouth. So thank you very much!


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> I am worried about today since dh didn't feel well Monday after mowing lawns and then again on Thursday but not as bad as Monday.  He did some mowing yesterday and felt okay.  I am hoping for the best.


You've got a good plan to get out early.  Take a lot of water, maybe even some gatorade or something with electrolytes for DH.  Hoping he feels well!




Greenfield1984 said:


> My personal strategy is to eat before I go, and eat carrots and celery right before I get there, because I find that eating those really fill me up.  I'm also going to drink tons of water as per usual and allow myself one cookie for dessert.
> Good luck making good choices today



Sounds like you've got in under control!


----------



## tigger813

sahbushka said:


> What a difference a year makes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahMay





We need a like button like on Facebook! That is awesome!


----------



## tigger813

Octoberbride03 said:


> Good thing they rerun DI on Sat. afternoon.  I will have to catch it tomorrow between work and church   We love Chef Robert and George.
> 
> Y'all have really gotten me thinking about walking a half marathon or something like that.  If one of you could send me more info on how to do it I'd appreciate it.  Training info and stuff like that are appreciated.  I may even be able to talk DH into training with me.  Not the dog though.  He's a little Lhasa and I think a half marathon training might do him in
> 
> Tis my work weekend so you won't hear much from me.  I may check into read but probably won't post. I'm off on Monday so I'll at least catch up with the QOTDs then.
> 
> Have fun everybody



No, George this time in DI, only David!


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning Everyone!

Usually, on Sat. and Sun. I sleep really late. Well, that didn't happen today. My sleep/sleeping patterns might finally be back in the "normal" range. So excited.

SarahMay- Congrats! Thanks for sharing.

I couldn't have asked for a better QOTD. I am such a stress eater. What I really want to say to answer the QOTD is very personal and TMI so I'll summarize. I will say, however, that the BL 9 Challenge really helped. To help with stress...deep breaths help- A LOT. It also helps if I can make the decision as to whether stressing out about it is worth it, so to speak. If the stress is making me angry, which often happens, I'll usually change what I am doing. That really helps. I'll do it discreetly, especially at work, because I'm not avoiding or escaping, I'm doing what is right for me. Here's an example. A project at work is stressing me out and I'm getting frustrated. I'll switch projects. Even if the 2nd project takes 5 minutes, that's enough time for me to feel much better. Sometimes, I'll go to the bathroom-no one is going to question that. 

Have a great day everyone! BBL

CC


----------



## tigger813

Good morning all!

Rough night with REALLY LOUD t'storms half the night! I got up once for about half an hour. Got cinnamon rolls in the oven for kids and DH. DH and DD1 have a game about 30 minutes away so they have to leave in 30 minutes. DD2 and I will leave around 9:40 to head to the transfer station to get rid of our smelly garbage before heading over to her game.

I'll head down to do my 4 mile workout after DH and DD1 leave. I'll do another 3 miles or do the elliptical this afternoon before we head out. DH has to work all night, at home on the computer, so I probably won't sleep well tonight. I may just do another workout late tonight.

B'fast is ready and DH will need this computer soon! I'll be back on later today!


----------



## pinkle

Sarah May......WOW!!!!!!!!!!!
What hard work good for you.
BBQ"s...we have one tomorrow.  I let myself have 1 burger NO bun and lots of green salad, it works for me!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> I would eat before I go.  You might feel a little weird not eating, but if you think of those foods that fill you up without a lot of calories, eat them and drink several glasses of water before you go.  You'll be spending too much time in the bathroom to eat!   Don't just sip the water while you are there, and take some things with you.  Maybe call Nana and tell her your goals, so there is no confrontation, begging you to eat the junk, etc.  You can do this!



thanks taryn.  Unfortunately my Nana is one of those who thinks your ridiculous for wanting to eat healthy.  she always wants everyone to eat.  I am going to take some veggies along.  We have a kids race to go to this morning and then we are going right to my nana's so other than eating out there is no option of eating prior.  I do appreciate the tips and support.  I will remember to drink alot of water and not give into peer pressure.



Greenfield1984 said:


> mommyof2pirates I have the same problem today.  I'm going to my brother's for a BBQ for his birthday.  It will be a little easier than other BBQs because this time he asked us to bring our own meat to BBQ (there are going to be a lot of people), so we're bringing marinated chicken breasts.  But other than that there's the usual booze/potato salads/pasta salads/desserts...
> My personal strategy is to eat before I go, and eat carrots and celery right before I get there, because I find that eating those really fill me up.  I'm also going to drink tons of water as per usual and allow myself one cookie for dessert.
> Good luck making good choices today



Thanks for the support.  You have a great plan in place.  I think Ive realized the best thing is to make a plan and stick to it.  Hopefully I can make it work.  Im going to try hard.  Good luck at your BBQ today and more importantly have a great time!



donac said:


> mommyof2pirates I would make a plan.  You need to eat there because it would look strange if you didn't.  Keep your hand filled with a glass of water.  Use the water to fill you up.  Allow yourself a taste of your favorites and then fill up the rest of the plate with salad or fresh veggies.  If you don't know if they are having fresh veggies then bring some.  I went to a Communion party with no fresh veggies.  I sat as far from the food as we could.  I kept sipping water.  I wasn't happy that there wasn't any fresh veggies but I survived.  When I went to get food the salad was first and I filled almost all of the plate with salad and then added some small things.
> 
> Please do me a favor and eat something.  I have a brother in law who comes to every party and never eats.  It is very odd.  Besides if it is at grandma's house if you don't eat something she will get on your case.
> 
> It is going to be hot and humid today.  we have a lawn to mow so we are doing it early.
> 
> For those of you who are new to the challenges.  A few years ago my father in law asked us to do my sister in law's for him.  My sister in law is disabled and can't do it. So we started doing sister in law's along with our lawn.  A year or two ago father in law asked us to do his lawn.  So we are up to three lawns (with no pay)  When ds2 was home he would do it and even last summer he did it with his dad.  Since ds2 is away for the summer I have been doing it.  I am worried about today since dh didn't feel well Monday after mowing lawns and then again on Thursday but not as bad as Monday.  He did some mowing yesterday and felt okay.  I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Hi Dona.  I could never go to my nana's and not eat it would start a family rumor that Im now anorexic.  It would just be too wierd.  I will definitely try to put alot of the good stuff-veggies and maybe just a bite of the dips for taste.  I think if I make my plate and then go outside I should not be tempted to get more.  

I hope your lawn mowing goes well.  Boy 3 lawns is alot especially when you dont get the compensation.  You and your dh are very thoughtful people to take care of your family!  Hope all goes well today.  Take breaks and drink water.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Saturday's QOTD:What can/do you do to reduce stress?

I am pretty good at handling stress already.  I dont let much bother me.  When I get overwhelmed I just go to my happy place.....DIS boards.
It helps to keep my mind off the stressful situations.  It is interesting to know that about stress.  I will pay even more attention now.

A break through today!
I usually step on my bathroom scale every morning just to gage how Im doing.  I dont focus on it too much.  My official weigh ins are done at my office on the "doctor" scale.  Today I stepped on the bathroom scale and.................Ive made it into one-derland!!!!

I was so thrilled to see this.  I hope not to see the 2 ANYMORE!

It has given me such a boost to eat well and make good choices today!

Happy Saturday Everyone!


----------



## JOANNEL

flipflopmom said:


> * Saturday's QOTD:What can/do you do to reduce stress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taryn*


*

Go for a long walk on the beach or a float in my pool!!! Just have to think about other things rather than job hunting!!!*


----------



## JOANNEL

mommyof2Pirates said:


> ...Ive made it into one-derland!!!!
> 
> I was so thrilled to see this.  I hope not to see the 2 ANYMORE!




Congrats!!


----------



## jbm02

SarahMay, WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!!  I love pictures like that - they are so inspirational!!!

Lisa - congrats!!!

As for stress...I'm working on it.  As long as I stay out of the kitchen, I am okay.  The problem is that my laptop is at the kitchen island .  It's kind of a catch 22 - I need the support I get from here, but am also more susceptible to snacking based on where the laptop is.  I'm working through it (I have little baggies of carrots in the fridge and have lots of fruit around - I just have to keep my hand out of the pretzel bag!!!)

...DD10 and I are running the Freihofers Run for Women (5K) this morning. Well, us and 4000 other women !!  LOL.   It was pouring when I woke up but the sun is coming out now.    I'm playing "sweeper" for the girls in grades 2 through 5 at my daughters school.  The girls are eligible to run the whole 5K once they turn 7.  I'm going to stay near the slower girls (with DD) and make sure that no one gets discouraged or gives up during the race.  I'll encourage them to try to keep running, or else walk a little way with them.  DD is in this group.  First year her time was 41, last year was 37.  We're aiming for something better today.  Keep your fingers crossed!! .  (Alibi here - I also have to take a gulp of air before I open up the paper the next morning, where everyone's name and time is posted.  When I run the route on my lunch hour, my time is around 28-30 minutes.  But in the paper I'll be at 36 minutes. Or slower.   Bigger gulp.  I guess I'm more competitive that I thought....)

Have a great day everyone!!!
Jude


----------



## Nicole786

I'm really depressed today.  I woke up yesterday and had barely any move on the scale, and I have a sprained ankle so I can't run.  I just feel so helpless and all the motivation I had this week where I would say to myself "its okay, if i don't have a weight loss this week I'll just work harder" is now gone because I can't do anything!


----------



## jbm02

mommyof2Pirates said:


> now.
> 
> A break through today!
> I usually step on my bathroom scale every morning just to gage how Im doing.  I dont focus on it too much.  My official weigh ins are done at my office on the "doctor" scale.  Today I stepped on the bathroom scale and.................Ive made it into one-derland!!!!
> 
> I was so thrilled to see this.  I hope not to see the 2 ANYMORE!
> 
> It has given me such a boost to eat well and make good choices today!
> 
> Happy Saturday Everyone!



Congratulations!!!!  I have a threshold weight that I'm still trying to cross so I can only imagine how that will feel!! So, so happy for you!!!


----------



## jenanderson

A.Mickey said:


> My biggest victory:
> Thanks to the new COW it motivated me to get out and start the c25k again!  Yay!  It felt so good



I love to hear about how the COW is motivating people.  Good for you for getting out and trying the C25K!  

I can't wait to hear about the new exercising others try out this week!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Today I stepped on the bathroom scale and.................Ive made it into one-derland!!!!



 YOU GO GIRL!  This is a huge success!  Keep up the great work! 



jbm02 said:


> ...DD10 and I are running the Freihofers Run for Women (5K) this morning.



  Go Jude and Tess!  Have tons of fun at the race and enjoy your run together!  I think it is great that you are running it with your daughter and can't wait to hear how the two of you did!  



Nicole786 said:


> I'm really depressed today.  I woke up yesterday and had barely any move on the scale, and I have a sprained ankle so I can't run.  I just feel so helpless and all the motivation I had this week where I would say to myself "its okay, if i don't have a weight loss this week I'll just work harder" is now gone because I can't do anything!



  It is so hard when you don't see the results you want.  I have been working really hard at learning to accept the small losses but am constantly reminded here about how a loss...no matter how big or small....is a loss and it is so much better then a gain!  

I am sorry about the ankle as it sounds like running must be how you are used to getting your exercise.  I want to challenge you to think about part 2 of the COW this week...try something new!  Since your ankle is hurt, can you work on crunches?  How about lifting weights with your arms?  Do a search online for exercises focusing on another part of your body and see if that can get you by for a couple of weeks.  Don't give up yet...this is your chance to be creative!  You can do it!

*SarahMay - *WOW!  You look so great!  It is so inspiring to see how you were able to make such a change.  

Morning Everyone!  

It is going to be a CRAZY day here!  The QOTD is perfect for me because this whole weekend is a stress sort of weekend!  

*Saturday's QOTD:What can/do you do to reduce stress?*
WOW!  Thanks for sharing about how stress can make you fat....I know that stress is never good for me and this is even more motivation to learn how to deal with stress.  I know that exercising does help me reduce stress and feel so much more in control.  So this week I am going to totally focus on exercising (and a variety of types of exercising).  Today will be limited to the 20 minutes I need for the COW and then tomorrow I will have the half marathon.  The rest of the week I am going to include running, my Wii (which I have ignored for weeks), lift weights and more.  My goal will be at least 45 minutes each day and see if it helps me clear my mind again.

Time to get ready to go pick up my race packet for tomorrow!  I will check in again later!

Have a happy and healthy day everyone!
Jen


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?


My biggest challenge was definitely the 3 parties i had over the holiday weekend, and my biggest victory was making a plan for all three, including a treat or splurge at each one, and writing everything down that I ate all week, and losing 3 pounds!



lisah0711 said:


> I had a great week -- 4.5 pounds down and a brand new shiny clippie.    Just have to keep up the momentum through the summer to get to ONE-derland!


Whoo hoo, Lisa!!  Nice clippie!!  You are going to see ONE-derland this summer, I know it!!!!



kimara said:


> I know I'm crazy, but...there is a half-marathon tomorrow here in our new town.  While the longest walk I have taken lately is only 6 miles, I signed-up anyway!!    I'm not shooting for a good time, just to finish.  It will be a baseline time as my sister and I prepare for our half marathon in WDW at the beginning of next year.  The distance scares me a bit, but I know I have come very close to walking that far at Dland and WDW on more than one occasion--and that is pushing a stroller or wheelchair.


Crazy but motivated!!  Good luck in your half marathon today!!  You can do it!!!



keenercam said:


> And my hard work paid off -- I am DOWN 6.6 pounds this week!  I am so excited and so happy that my hard work and discipline actually showed up on the scale.


Congratulations Cam!  That is amazing with all you're going through that you didn't give in to the stress and temptations around you. Nice work!!



50sjayne said:


> Well, the cats are out of food so I'll need to go to Costco today so I'll 'powerwalk' there I guess and I need to go to Target to get their sunscreen.


I read this and thought, wow, she's so good to her cats and even puts sunscreen on them when they go outside.  I didn't even know they made sunscreen for pets.  But I think you're getting target brand sunscreen for yourself.  



pjlla said:


> My BIGGEST victory of the week occurred today on the scale when I realized that I had lost the bit I gained last week plus some and can officially record a new all-time adult low weight!!   I made it happen by STICKING TO MY PLAN ((both eating and exercise plan), weighing and measuring my portions, journaling all my foods.
> 
> .....P


Whoo hoo!!  A new low is such a fabulous feeling. 



LuvBaloo said:


> Biggest Victory - making the time to get out and start the C25K program.  Got it done 3 times this week.  Last one was last night, and was the first time, I've had to take the girls with me.  It worked out well.  They packed a snack and we walked up to the school.  I ran/walked circles around the goal posts, and they could play in the playground, eat at the picnic table and come out in the field and join me however they wanted.  The girls were hoping for rain so they brought umbrellas along, but it stayed sunny .


Congrats on your loss this week.  It's so handy when you have a park the kids can play at and you can get your run in.  Lately I've been doing my run/walk on the side walks are around town, and Michael will us his scooter and come alongside me.  It's nice for a change of scenery from the same park I'd been running in since february.  I also have gotten over my embarrassment at being seen out in public running.  When I started it was winter so there was rarely anyone at the park, but as spring came, so did the people, and it made me uncomfortable at first, but now I try to just think about me, and that I'm doing this for myself, and noone is probably looking at me anyway.  


jennz said:


> Yesterday I went kayaking and hydrobiking - yuck to both!!  I went to be a good mom and set a good example for dd but let me just tell they are not my "thing!"


Glad you're enjoying your vacation.  Kayaking would definitely not be my thing either, it would freak me out if I tipped over.  You're such a good mom.  



flipflopmom said:


> Home a little early from class.  He let us go early to read for tomorrow.  Got on Dis instead.  Oh well.  I have to report that I did not eat any dessert at the end of year luncheon today, and a very small dinner.  I am still famished, so I am off to eat some veggies while I read.  I have to report in, b/c that accountability is huge for me.


Maybe your instructor let you go early so he could go home and check on the Dis too?!?!  Glad you got done early.  Hope today's class flies by for you.  



sahbushka said:


> What a difference a year makes....


Sarahmay- you look just amazing, and are such an inspiration to me. Congratulations.  When you have those trying days, you need to look at those pictures and see how far you have come.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am in need of some special powers for tomorrow.  We are having another BBQ at my nanas.  Its to celebrate my dh's bday.  Its the usual hamburgers, hotdogs, mac salad but this time there are tempations for me......Taco dip and buffalo chicken dip.....  My ultimate weakness!  I am trying to get a plan in my mind already tonight.  Do I have a bite of each just to satisfy the urge, could that be dangerous.  Not sure of the strategy but I will plan on sipping alot of water, maybe looking through my nanas fridge for some veggies to chomp on would help too.  I think I will park myself outside far away from the kitchen until they put everything away!  That may be my only option.  We will see how it goes.


I think you should have a plan to have a small amount of the dips that are so tempting to you so that you don't feel totally deprived and fall off the wagon completely.  Maybe try to put a small amount of each on a plate, and then go away from the table, sit down, and eat them in tiny bites and savor each one.  Also try to fill up on whatever healthy foods they have too.  Hopefully there will be fruit and salad to accompany the bbq classic foods.  Good luck.  Make a plan, and you can stick to it.  I find as far as your Nana goes with not understaning your desire to eat healthier, it's better not to even get into it with her.  Is there someone else who will be there that understands and you can talk to about it, so you have some support to help keep you on track?   Good luck.  You can do this.  



lisalisalisa said:


> My biggest challenge was when I took the boys up to London for the day and we went to an amazing sandwich shop for lunch.  There were so many wonderful things. I would normally of had a huge sandwich with the works.
> 
> This was also my biggest victory as I chose vegetarian sushi and a sparkling water, it was delicious and only 220 cals.
> 
> 
> I lost 5lbs last week .
> 
> I went to a birthday BBQ last night and took my own food (I am vegetarian so nobody thought it was strange).   I did really well and stayed well away from the dessert table.  DH was an angel and went and got all my drinks for me so that I was not tempted to nibble on my way back.


Congrats on 5 lb gone and on making so many healthy choices this week.  So inspiring. 



flipflopmom said:


> Saturday's QOTD:_What can/do you do to reduce stress_?


Exercise, exercise, exercise.  Also taking time for me, to come here and read through this thread, even though the sink is full of dishes.  They will be there later, but the inspiration and motivation I get here is a big part of reducing stress.  Try to remember that my son and myself are my biggest priority, and try not to let what others do bring stress into our lives.  Letting the housework go a little will not hurt us.  Try to remember, michael is only going to be little for a short time, and I want to spend as much time with him and enjoy these days that he still likes being with me as much as possible.  And venting and letting go of the frustration that may stress me out too.  



donac said:


> For those of you who are new to the challenges.  A few years ago my father in law asked us to do my sister in law's for him.  My sister in law is disabled and can't do it. So we started doing sister in law's along with our lawn.  A year or two ago father in law asked us to do his lawn.  So we are up to three lawns (with no pay)  When ds2 was home he would do it and even last summer he did it with his dad.  Since ds2 is away for the summer I have been doing it.  I am worried about today since dh didn't feel well Monday after mowing lawns and then again on Thursday but not as bad as Monday.  He did some mowing yesterday and felt okay.  I am hoping for the best.


Hope your hubby is feeling ok.  Take it slow and drink plenty of fluids in that heat.  

We're supposed to have a baseball game at 10, but thunderstorms have been rolling through, and it looks like another is on the way, so we'll see.  If not maybe we'll go see shrek today.  I registered for my first 5k on the 16th, so I ran/walked the route yesterday after work, and it was pretty flat which made me happy.  It was hot too, so I hope the day of the race it will be a little cooler.  I am much slower and have less energy after work than I do when I run first thing in the morning.  

Have a nice saturday.  I figure since it looks like a rainy weekend here, I'll have time to check back in.


----------



## MushyMushy

*Saturday's QOTD:What can/do you do to reduce stress?*

For me, I just need to do something to get my mind off of it, especially if there is anything specific causing me the stress. I can take a walk, read a book, play a game, etc.


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> A break through today!
> I usually step on my bathroom scale every morning just to gage how Im doing.  I dont focus on it too much.  My official weigh ins are done at my office on the "doctor" scale.  Today I stepped on the bathroom scale and.................Ive made it into one-derland!!!!
> 
> I was so thrilled to see this.  I hope not to see the 2 ANYMORE!


Whoo hoo!!!!  Now that is some inspiration to help you with the cookout.  I know what a great feeling this is, and I hope to join you back in ONE-derland later this summer!!  



jbm02 said:


> ...DD10 and I are running the Freihofers Run for Women (5K) this morning. Well, us and 4000 other women !!  LOL.   It was pouring when I woke up but the sun is coming out now.    I'm playing "sweeper" for the girls in grades 2 through 5 at my daughters school.  The girls are eligible to run the whole 5K once they turn 7.  I'm going to stay near the slower girls (with DD) and make sure that no one gets discouraged or gives up during the race.  I'll encourage them to try to keep running, or else walk a little way with them.  DD is in this group.  First year her time was 41, last year was 37.  We're aiming for something better today.  Keep your fingers crossed!! .  (Alibi here - I also have to take a gulp of air before I open up the paper the next morning, where everyone's name and time is posted.  When I run the route on my lunch hour, my time is around 28-30 minutes.  But in the paper I'll be at 36 minutes. Or slower.   Bigger gulp.  I guess I'm more competitive that I thought....)


Good luck to you and your daughter.  That is so great you're doing this together.  And don't worry about the paper, all those kids you inspire and help along the way will so make up for your slower time being posted.  



Nicole786 said:


> I'm really depressed today.  I woke up yesterday and had barely any move on the scale, and I have a sprained ankle so I can't run.  I just feel so helpless and all the motivation I had this week where I would say to myself "its okay, if i don't have a weight loss this week I'll just work harder" is now gone because I can't do anything!


Sorry about your ankle.  Like Jen said, can you try to do some other form of exercise, maybe while you rest  your ankle, do you have some hand weights?  What about making a healthy eating plan for the week.  Maybe get something healthy you don't get often, but enjoy.  I love to make a huge fruit salad and have it available during the week.  You should rest the ankle for a few days, but when you're feeling better you could start with some walking and wrap the ankle with an ace bandage.  Hang in there. 



jenanderson said:


> Time to get ready to go pick up my race packet for tomorrow!  I will check in again later!


Good luck in the half marathon tomorrow!!!  It's very exciting, and I know you're going to do amazing.


----------



## LMO429

Nicole786 said:


> I'm really depressed today.  I woke up yesterday and had barely any move on the scale, and I have a sprained ankle so I can't run.  I just feel so helpless and all the motivation I had this week where I would say to myself "its okay, if i don't have a weight loss this week I'll just work harder" is now gone because I can't do anything!



Hey Nicole

DO NOT GET discouraged about your ankle.  realistically its 80% diet and 20% exercise when it comes to losing weight.  Just try to keep your diet as clean as possible while your ankle heals.


----------



## cclovesdis

I am so proud of myself. I got in 30 minutes on the Wii Fit+ today. I haven't exercised that long in way too long. I am wearing my pedometer today and hoping for 10,000 steps. I'm pretty sedentary (sp?) on the weekend, so this is a great goal for me. Because I'm so inactive (outside of exercise...if I actually exercise) on the weekend, I do not give myself the 2 extra points on WW. I keep debating whether I should, but right now, I think this is the right decision for me.

I've already drank 32 oz. of water and will have some more later. I have to get back into the routine of drinking 6-8 glasses of water a day and I'm sure you know what that means for the meantime. I have a pretty quiet day planned, so I'll be fine. I'm planning to go to Staples in a bit and buy a planner. I'm going to take Taryn's advice and plan hour-by-hour, if not down to the half-hour. It'll be so helpful for work, which is always changing, job hunting, and of course, losing weight. I am going to plan everything and then some.  So, because I'm more accountable when I post, I'm going to share all the things I need to plan. Sorry this is so long.
- when I work (fairly consistent, but can change) & what I need to do for the day
- doctor's appointments
- time to organize my bedroom (Today I'm organizing my exercise clothing drawer.)
- exercising at home (when/how long/what)
- C25K at the gym
- job hunting time & due dates for apps
- and anything else important, like time to go to Staples or the grocery store

I have a really strong feeling that planning out my days will really help. Taryn, thank you!

I'm off to PM Shannon my weight. I'm really hoping for a loss this week. My goal is 3 pounds. I think it is very doable since I think I'm retaining a lot of water weight/salt.

I'll probably check back later. Have a great day everyone! Good luck with your BBQs.

CC


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Stress...hmmm.... Sometimes working out does the trick for me! Sometimes a handful of M&Ms helps too! 

My parents arrive next Friday. Don't get me wrong, I love them dearly but man, they stress me out! THat's why am I determined to reach 148 by next Friday because I always seem to gain when she's here. I'm going to try and help her lose weight but she tends to be stubborn! I've lost 15 pounds since she was here at Christmas so I really want to make sure I don't gain it back!

Gotta go to DD2s soccer game now! It's extremely muggy here and I'm already sweating! YUCK!


----------



## dizcrazy

JOANNEL said:


> Go for a long walk on the beach or a float in my pool!!! Just have to think about other things rather than job hunting!!!



Great QOTD . . . and great idea about floating in the pool!  We have a pool (new house came with a pool) and when I am in the pool, I am NOT near the pantry!   That is going to be my diet plan for the summer!


----------



## LMDisneygirl

*SarahMay, WOW!  Congrats.*  I understand what it is like to have a bigger amount of weight to lose.  You must feel incredible now that you have done it!  I would love to hear how you did it.  What kept you motivated?  What methods worked for you - eating plan, exercise.  I know we are all different and we each need to find what works for us.  But I'd love to hear what worked for you!  If you don't want to post it on the thread, feel free to send me a PM.  As I said, I have a long way to go and you have inspired me!

*Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question: Today was our first weigh in of the challenge. What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it? AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?*

Biggest challenge:  Eating out.  Not planning in advance for my meals.  Eating things that I couldn't get the calorie count for, so I didn't track what I was eating.  For me, it makes the hugest difference when I write down what I eat and try to stay within a goal (calories, ww points, or whatever).  For the software I am using right now it's calories.  The good news is that with the internet it's easy to find out the calories in just about anything.  The bad news is when I wait until AFTER I went out to eat to determine how much I've eaten.  

Biggest Victory:  Making a menu selection before I even left the house to meet a friend for lunch on Wednesday.  Grabbing a Lean Cuisine for lunch a couple different times when I could have easily gone out and grabbed a much higher calorie/fat meal.  I live within 1/2 mile of about 6 fast food restaurants, and a dozen that have carry out.  I'm also within a 1/2 mile of 2 different grocery stores.  And my kids are currently in school all day.  So it is very easy for me to give into a temptation.  It was a victory to do those things and then more importantly to stop and realize that I was COMPLETELY SATISFIED and didn't have that sick "I overate" feeling.


----------



## lisalisalisa

Saturday's QOTD:What can/do you do to reduce stress?

I think that being more organized would reduce my stress.   I get terribly overwhelmed when I have lots of tasks to do and I do not know where to start.  I always head to the fridge when I feel like this.


----------



## maiziezoe

Lisa ~ your new clippie looks great on you! 



sahbushka said:


> What a difference a year makes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahMay




YOU LOOK AMAZING!!  I love before and after pictures! What an inspiration you are!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> WOW  Absolutely amazing.  Good for you.  So inspiring
> 
> Great job to all of you who lost this week.  So may have lost a little some others alot.  Even those of you who gained this week.  I feel we are all winners today whatevere the circumstances are because we are choosing to try to make our health better.  Even if you didnt get the results you were striving for at least you tried and its better than not trying at all.  Continue to make good choices and get your body moving and you will do it.
> 
> I am in need of some special powers for tomorrow.  We are having another BBQ at my nanas.  Its to celebrate my dh's bday.  Its the usual hamburgers, hotdogs, mac salad but this time there are tempations for me......Taco dip and buffalo chicken dip.....  My ultimate weakness!  I am trying to get a plan in my mind already tonight.  Do I have a bite of each just to satisfy the urge, could that be dangerous.  Not sure of the strategy but I will plan on sipping alot of water, maybe looking through my nanas fridge for some veggies to chomp on would help too.  I think I will park myself outside far away from the kitchen until they put everything away!  That may be my only option.  We will see how it goes.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



Good luck at your picnic today. 



donac said:


> Sarah  you look great.  Congratulations on all the hard work.
> 
> mommyof2pirates I would make a plan.  You need to eat there because it would look strange if you didn't.  Keep your hand filled with a glass of water.  Use the water to fill you up.  Allow yourself a taste of your favorites and then fill up the rest of the plate with salad or fresh veggies.  If you don't know if they are having fresh veggies then bring some.  I went to a Communion party with no fresh veggies.  I sat as far from the food as we could.  I kept sipping water.  I wasn't happy that there wasn't any fresh veggies but I survived.  When I went to get food the salad was first and I filled almost all of the plate with salad and then added some small things.
> 
> Please do me a favor and eat something.  I have a brother in law who comes to every party and never eats.  It is very odd.  Besides if it is at grandma's house if you don't eat something she will get on your case.
> 
> It is going to be hot and humid today.  we have a lawn to mow so we are doing it early.
> 
> For those of you who are new to the challenges.  A few years ago my father in law asked us to do my sister in law's for him.  My sister in law is disabled and can't do it. So we started doing sister in law's along with our lawn.  A year or two ago father in law asked us to do his lawn.  So we are up to three lawns (with no pay)  When ds2 was home he would do it and even last summer he did it with his dad.  Since ds2 is away for the summer I have been doing it.  I am worried about today since dh didn't feel well Monday after mowing lawns and then again on Thursday but not as bad as Monday.  He did some mowing yesterday and felt okay.  I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Good luck today with the lawn mowing.



jbm02 said:


> SarahMay, WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!!  I love pictures like that - they are so inspirational!!!
> 
> Lisa - congrats!!!
> 
> As for stress...I'm working on it.  As long as I stay out of the kitchen, I am okay.  The problem is that my laptop is at the kitchen island .  It's kind of a catch 22 - I need the support I get from here, but am also more susceptible to snacking based on where the laptop is.  I'm working through it (I have little baggies of carrots in the fridge and have lots of fruit around - I just have to keep my hand out of the pretzel bag!!!)
> 
> ...DD10 and I are running the Freihofers Run for Women (5K) this morning. Well, us and 4000 other women !!  LOL.   It was pouring when I woke up but the sun is coming out now.    I'm playing "sweeper" for the girls in grades 2 through 5 at my daughters school.  The girls are eligible to run the whole 5K once they turn 7.  I'm going to stay near the slower girls (with DD) and make sure that no one gets discouraged or gives up during the race.  I'll encourage them to try to keep running, or else walk a little way with them.  DD is in this group.  First year her time was 41, last year was 37.  We're aiming for something better today.  Keep your fingers crossed!! .  (Alibi here - I also have to take a gulp of air before I open up the paper the next morning, where everyone's name and time is posted.  When I run the route on my lunch hour, my time is around 28-30 minutes.  But in the paper I'll be at 36 minutes. Or slower.   Bigger gulp.  I guess I'm more competitive that I thought....)
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!
> Jude



Have fun today, Jude!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Good day, Losers!

I was supposed to go to the horse races with my parents today but it's raining. We are going to go to their house to watch the races instead and then we are going out to dinner. I haven't spent time with my parents without my brother and his family there in forever... since February I think. Sad really, because we live 7 miles away from each other.

*Saturday's QOTD:What can/do you do to reduce stress?*

Stress is a flare trigger for my Lupus so I try to keep my life stress free. Unfortunately, I create my own unnecessary stress all the time by worrying about little dumb things that are really not worth the stress. It's one of my quirks.


----------



## tigger813

Back from our last day of soccer! DD1 and DH won 5-2 with DD1 scoring another goal! Their record was 5-2-1 up from 4-3 last season! So proud of them both! DD2 played well in her PeeWee game! The little ones are so cute to watch! The team gave us a gift certificate to a nice restaurant that we've never been to that we've always wanted to try so we will have a nice dinner out once my parents are here for a visit!

Heading down to do the 3 mile WATP with hand weights. My biceps are killing me for some reason today. It hurts when I try to reach back and scratch my back. Really weird! Going out around 4 pm. It's really hot and muggy here so I need some water before I work out.

Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## donac

Nicole786 said:


> I'm really depressed today.  I woke up yesterday and had barely any move on the scale, and I have a sprained ankle so I can't run.  I just feel so helpless and all the motivation I had this week where I would say to myself "its okay, if i don't have a weight loss this week I'll just work harder" is now gone because I can't do anything!



I know how tough this can be.  I did last summer's challenge with my foot in a cast for most of it.  I didn't lose anything but it did help me learn how to control my eating.  Just take it slow.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> A break through today!
> I usually step on my bathroom scale every morning just to gage how Im doing.  I dont focus on it too much.  My official weigh ins are done at my office on the "doctor" scale.  Today I stepped on the bathroom scale and.................Ive made it into one-derland!!!!
> 
> I was so thrilled to see this.  I hope not to see the 2 ANYMORE!
> 
> It has given me such a boost to eat well and make good choices today!
> 
> Happy Saturday Everyone!



Congrats.  That is what I am working for this summer.  I can't wait.  

Back from mowing lawns.  Dh had no problem.  We made sure he had water and it was still pretty cool  We were done mowing by 9:30.  My sister in laws house is near my quilt shop so I went in there and spent too much money but got some nice fabrics.  Now dh is taking our mower in to be serviced since it overheating.

Off to get something to eat for lunch and to start thinking about dinner.  I may go grocery shopping this afternoon so that tomorrow all I have to do is go to church and then have the rest of the day to myself.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

*SarahMay* -- What an inspiring set of photos! I know how hard you have worked, and it shows! Fantastic!

Shoutouts to *Corinna, JenAnderson, and anyone else* running a race this weekend! I know how much time and effort goes into training, particularly for a Half, you guys rock! 



flipflopmom said:


> Friday's QOTD is a 2 part question:  Today was our first weigh in of the challenge.  What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it?  AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?



*Biggest Challenge* -- Well, I think I'd better say that darn pizza! At least it was less violent than General Hospital... Everyone was so helpful and supportive as I struggled, thank you very much.  I can't really remove the challenge, I think deciding what is worth the calories is going to be with me always, but I think that it can become easier. 

*Biggest Victory* -- I worked out every day last week, and I did my scheduled workouts. I had just over 38 miles this week plus yoga, and I'm really pleased with that. I cannot remember the last time I did all my scheduled workouts! And I also rolled out my new eating plan, and I stuck with it! I had to change the morning and afternoon snacks because I needed to address my hunger, but I made the change and now I feel really good about how I ate! 



flipflopmom said:


> *Saturday's QOTD:What can/do you do to reduce stress?
> *


*

Exercise is a great stress reducer for me! I really feel more confident and capable when I run. 

Speaking of running, I did 10M this morning, in just over 2 hours. It felt fantastic! I was really proud of myself. I had planned to do 9, and then I ate my last 2 clif bloks at 8M, and I knew that would fuel me through 2 more, so I went for it! 

We also went grocery shopping last night. I wish you could have seen my kitchen table after we got home -- grapes, oranges, apples, bananas, hearts of romaine, mushrooms, red, green, yellow and orange peppers, red and yellow onions, avocados, salmon, frozen veggies for steaming, raw cashews, organic yogurt, vitamuffins, laughing cow light cheese -- I am really pleased with what we bought, and the meals we have planned for the coming week. I will admit we also have Skinny Cow caramel cone ice cream, I'm looking forward to that special treat! 

I lost 5 lbs this week (some of that was definitely from TOM!), but I'm still extremely pleased. It is very rare for me to ever see a number like that, and the fact that I'm feeling healthy, happy and enjoying my eating and workouts is priceless! 

Maria *


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Hi everyone, I haven't had a chance to really check in on this thread, but I am pleased to announce I lost 2#!


----------



## Nicole786

Thank you guys so much for your support!! I'm in the doctors office now preparing for some ankle x rays!  When I get home I'll make sure to check out today's posts


----------



## jenanderson

mikamah said:


> I registered for my first 5k on the 16th, so I ran/walked the route yesterday after work, and it was pretty flat which made me happy.  It was hot too, so I hope the day of the race it will be a little cooler.  I am much slower and have less energy after work than I do when I run first thing in the morning.



Way to go....it is great that you registered for a 5K!  You will do great and I am excited to hear all about it!



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Biggest Victory* -- I worked out every day last week, and I did my scheduled workouts. I had just over 38 miles this week plus yoga, and I'm really pleased with that. I cannot remember the last time I did all my scheduled workouts! And I also rolled out my new eating plan, and I stuck with it! I had to change the morning and afternoon snacks because I needed to address my hunger, but I made the change and now I feel really good about how I ate!



Maria - Sounds like you have had a great week...super weight loss, great 10mi run and doing all your workouts is SUPER!    I am going to be motivated by you and write all my planned workouts down this week and see if I can check them all off my list as the week goes on.



Nicole786 said:


> Thank you guys so much for your support!! I'm in the doctors office now preparing for some ankle x rays!  When I get home I'll make sure to check out today's posts



That is what we are all here for.  You will find tons of support and people are always willing to share some ideas to help you out through any difficult times.

Update on my day:  I have picked up my race packet and now will focus on my kid's dance for several hours (dress rehearsals are today).  I just ran over to the YMCA and signed up for their summer membership so I am excited to get going on trying out some new classes!  I will be home for a short bit later to check in before bed. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!
Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

maiziezoe said:


> I run to get out of the house. I have two little kids, a teenager and a husband that works from home...  I need to run or I never get time alone.


 Too funny!



Connie96 said:


> As of today, I'm 1.1 pounds from "normal" myself and I can hardly wait to break on through!


 Very exciting!



tea pot said:


> A Huge Victory for me is that I have walked everyday (except one) for the past 12 days. I know that this may not seem like a lot
> to all you Triggers and Runners out there but for me it's big. My goal is to walk 6 days a week.
> 
> Well I need to  Catch up as usual
> Have a wonderful and healthy weekend


Last time I lost weight all I did for exercise was walk, and I lost 32 pounds, and got to just above where I am now. Walking is great exercise. I think anything that you find that you can do consistently is awesome!

SarahMay--Thanks for sharing the pictures. You must me sooooo proud of yourself!

Mommyof2Pirates--Onederland----Woohoo! Very exciting.

Lisa--I just lovvvve your new clippie!

Jude, Jen, Corinnaand anyone I missed--Hope you all have great runs!

Nicole786-- Hang in there. And baby your ankle, much better to take a few extra days to recover in order to avoid a more severe injury.



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Biggest Victory* -- I worked out every day last week, and I did my scheduled workouts. I had just over 38 miles this week plus yoga, and I'm really pleased with that. I cannot remember the last time I did all my scheduled workouts! And I also rolled out my new eating plan, and I stuck with it! I had to change the morning and afternoon snacks because I needed to address my hunger, but I made the change and now I feel really good about how I ate!
> 
> 
> Speaking of running, I did 10M this morning, in just over 2 hours. It felt fantastic! I was really proud of myself. I had planned to do 9, and then I ate my last 2 clif bloks at 8M, and I knew that would fuel me through 2 more, so I went for it!
> 
> Maria



That is some impressive mileage and congrats on the 10m. Sounds like a great run!

I am probably going to write a small novel, just warning you in case you want to skip ahead. The QOTD was an interesting one for me, especially after last night. Nothing major happened during the day, but I started the evening off feeling stressed out and I just kept feeling worse and worse the whole night. 

By 9:00 my Pac's were occuring every 3 beats or so, probably the worst since I'd been to the doctor. I must have looked bad because dh kept checking my pulse and asking if I wanted to leave. Then DS called to say hi and basically spent the next 5 minutes telling me about everything that was going on, which in our opinions involved a lot of poor choices on his part. 

The point of all this is to say, I really handle stress poorly, and it is really the thing that is making my heart stuff worse. I have completely given up caffeine, rarely have chocolate, and take no medication except the occasional ibuprofen. So when I'm having these episodes, I usually can directly relate it to stress, which they told me would make the heart thing worse. Why does it matter so much? Because I'm feeling the irregular contractions when they are this bad, and the next step is medication, which I really want to avoid. Last night was a wake up call to me that I need to get back on track with the meditation and keep reading some of the other stuff I was working on, dealing with letting things go, etc. I know this tendency to worry so much originated from my childhood, but for goodness sakes, enough is enough. This is too important to keep doing the same things over and over that are obviously not working. 

*In the big scheme of things, last night should have not stressed me out as much as it did.* So I had an annoying day at work, so the fans were awful at the ballpark, so DS was a little poop head last night. In the big scheme of things it's all pretty meaningless. Thanks for the question--I needed to be pushed back on track.

We took a 7.1m run this morning and with the walking at the beginning and end went 9.1 total. The run felt great, but I need to stop eating hummus/beans the night before a long run. Last week my tummy was uncomfortable, this time, well let's just say it wasn't pleasant.  The good news, is I finished! I told DH we need to research a better protein choice (vegetarian) for days before long runs and see if that helps. I don't like tofu very much, so not sure what we'll come up with.

Have a great day everyone. Sorry for the book. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tigger813

Great...now we have a tornado watch until 10 pm tonight. Had to cancel our plans as the sister of our friend was rushed to the emergency room with stomach pains and can't keep anything down. Getting the laundry done now, cleaned DD2s bedroom, watching Shorts, hoping to play some video games with the family and we're going to hopefully be able to grill some burgers and Vidalia onions later. Enjoying my Bud Light Lime. I bought a tiny marble cheesecake to celebrate the end of a great soccer season for the family. 

Done 7 miles so far today and hope to do a few more later. Gotta keep an eye on the radar and skies the rest of the day. It is really nasty humid out there. I went to the grocery store and the air was really thick. 

Probably have some chips and dip and hummus later. I also need to drink lots more water after I finish my beer. As long as I get in my workouts and drink my water I can keep my gain to a minimum for the weekend.

TTFN!


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> Saturday's QOTD:_What can/do you do to reduce stress_?



My best solution is to get outside and walk for a while. It's not always feasible, but if I can manage it, that's what gets my head straight the best.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> A break through today!
> I usually step on my bathroom scale every morning just to gage how Im doing.  I dont focus on it too much.  My official weigh ins are done at my office on the "doctor" scale.  Today I stepped on the bathroom scale and.................Ive made it into one-derland!!!!
> 
> I was so thrilled to see this.  I hope not to see the 2 ANYMORE!
> 
> It has given me such a boost to eat well and make good choices today!
> 
> Happy Saturday Everyone!



That's fantastic! And YOU did it all! Way to go!!! 


I ran my 5K this morning and... I placed 2nd in the "women 30-39" group with a time of 29:44!!!!!  It was a very hilly course and all I really wanted was to finish under 30 minutes and I did it. I've never placed in a race before and I am seriously stoked!! Gotta love those small town races!

And now I'm off to go pick up the parts to convert DD's toddler bed into a big girl bed. It's a good day all around!

Yall have a great Saturday!


----------



## lovedvc

Can anyone help me post pics.


----------



## JOANNEL

dizcrazy said:


> Great QOTD . . . and great idea about floating in the pool!  We have a pool (new house came with a pool) and when I am in the pool, I am NOT near the pantry!   That is going to be my diet plan for the summer!



I spend a lot of time floating and reading, it really keeps me out of the kitchen!! But you can't read library books. they might get  wet!!


----------



## N&B'smom

Soooooooo, just wanted to say I haven't had the greatest day food-wise.  (my own fault)  I made baked potato soup for my DS11, it's his favorite and of course, I had to taste it which led to a bowl.    I'm planning on just having a salad or fruit for dinner.  But I can't help but feel like a blew it.  BUT I'm not going to mess the rest of my day up because I didn't make the best choice for lunch.  

I also got another great motivation in the mail today, an invitation to my cousin's wedding on 7/30.  I'll be seeing my Dad's side of the family, people I don't often see.  I want to look my best and feel healthier so......must get movin'!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Thanks flipflopmom 
Thanks for the support 
I still need to walk today, but I've started off the day eating well


----------



## donac

lovedvc said:


> Can anyone help me post pics.



Check out the techinical thread at the bottom of the Disboards.  They have  a list of directions to follow to post pictures.


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> and.................Ive made it into one-derland!!!!



That is a great accomplishment!!!  Downward from here!  CONGRATS!




JOANNEL said:


> Go for a long walk on the beach or a float in my pool!!! Just have to think about other things rather than job hunting!!!



Wow, those sound like seriously amazing antidotes for stress!!!!! Makes my heart rate drop just thinking about it!



jbm02 said:


> ...DD10 and I are running the Freihofers Run for Women (5K) this morning. Well, us and 4000 other women !!  LOL.   It was pouring when I woke up but the sun is coming out now.    I'm playing "sweeper" for the girls in grades 2 through 5 at my daughters school.  The girls are eligible to run the whole 5K once they turn 7.  I'm going to stay near the slower girls (with DD) and make sure that no one gets discouraged or gives up during the race.  I'll encourage them to try to keep running, or else walk a little way with them.  DD is in this group.  First year her time was 41, last year was 37.  We're aiming for something better today.  Keep your fingers crossed!! .  (Alibi here - I also have to take a gulp of air before I open up the paper the next morning, where everyone's name and time is posted.  When I run the route on my lunch hour, my time is around 28-30 minutes.  But in the paper I'll be at 36 minutes. Or slower.   Bigger gulp.  I guess I'm more competitive that I thought....)
> Jude



Sounds like a great time!!!!!!!  How wonderful that you are doing this with DD.  Don't worry about what the paper says, think instead about what your daughter is learning and gaining from the time with you!



Nicole786 said:


> I'm really depressed today.  I woke up yesterday and had barely any move on the scale, and I have a sprained ankle so I can't run.  I just feel so helpless and all the motivation I had this week where I would say to myself "its okay, if i don't have a weight loss this week I'll just work harder" is now gone because I can't do anything!



You've gotten some good advice from Jen.  Work on things that don't involve your ankles, and you will still lose inches.  Focus on your eating, it is all about calories in...  You can do this.  I hope you get good news from your dr.!




jenanderson said:


> It is so hard when you don't see the results you want.  I have been working really hard at learning to accept the small losses but am constantly reminded here about how a loss...no matter how big or small....is a loss and it is so much better then a gain!  Today will be limited to the 20 minutes I need for the COW and then tomorrow I will have the half marathon.  The rest of the week I am going to include running, my Wii (which I have ignored for weeks), lift weights and more.  My goal will be at least 45 minutes each day and see if it helps me clear my mind again.
> Jen



Jen, remember Horton Hears a Who?  I have adapted it "A loss is a loss, no matter how small."  I am so in awe of your running, and you are having a wonderful plan to not let the stress get to you!  You are an inspiration, lady!  AND... remember our conversation last challenge about how you wanted to get rid of a certain number, and I begged you to send it my way?  Well, I GOT IT YESTERDAY!  So again, whatever you're wanting to get rid of now, send it to me! I want to wear a bikini!  Although, I think I am keeping more of my weight in my stomach than you, b/c even at your weight I don't think I'll like it.   I keep telling myself, just a few more, and you'll be where Jen and Rose were....  Having someone near my weight with the same size/frame has really been motivating!



mikamah said:


> I also have gotten over my embarrassment at being seen out in public running.  When I started it was winter so there was rarely anyone at the park, but as spring came, so did the people, and it made me uncomfortable at first, but now I try to just think about me, and that I'm doing this for myself, and noone is probably looking at me anyway.
> Maybe your instructor let you go early so he could go home and check on the Dis too?!?!  Glad you got done early.  Hope today's class flies by for you.
> 
> I registered for my first 5k on the 16th.



I worry about people seeing me, too.  I even watch my form if I can catch a glimpse of my shadow.  It's sad.  Congrats on registering for the 5K.

I don't see my professor as a Dis guy.  I wish.



cclovesdis said:


> I am so proud of myself. I got in 30 minutes on the Wii Fit+ today.


CC- I knew you could get that exercise in!  I am so glad you are working on a plan.  They are the only thing that keep me sane.  In fact, when I get done here, thats what I am headed to do!



tigger813 said:


> My parents arrive next Friday. Don't get me wrong, I love them dearly but man, they stress me out! THat's why am I determined to reach 148 by next Friday because I always seem to gain when she's here. I'm going to try and help her lose weight but she tends to be stubborn! I've lost 15 pounds since she was here at Christmas so I really want to make sure I don't gain it back!



Tracey, do me a favor and hug your Daddy for me.  I'm having an emotional week, and would give anything to hug him again.  That being said, I know that house guests of any kind give me stress!  Your mom will be so motivated onve she sees all the exercise you do!



lisalisalisa said:


> I think that being more organized would reduce my stress.   I get terribly overwhelmed when I have lots of tasks to do and I do not know where to start.



I've been on an organization soap box the last few days for some reason.  But it truly helps.  If you don't know where to start, start by making a list of everything you 1. have to accomplish today  2. what you need to do tomorrow, 3.  what you need to do by the end of the week.  Then just start on it! 



maiziezoe said:


> Stress is a flare trigger for my Lupus so I try to keep my life stress free. Unfortunately, I create my own unnecessary stress all the time by worrying about little dumb things that are really not worth the stress. It's one of my quirks.



I know what you mean.  It's kinda like food - not worth the calories.  The stress isn't worth the belly fat!



donac said:


> Back from mowing lawns.  Dh had no problem.  We made sure he had water and it was still pretty cool



So glad it was not a repeat of last week! I can't imagine keeping up with 3 lawns!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Biggest Challenge[/B] -- Well, I think I'd better say that darn pizza! At least it was less violent than General Hospital... *Biggest Victory* -- I worked out every day last week, and I did my scheduled workouts. I had just over 38 miles this week plus yoga, and I'm really pleased with that.


  Maria - I am truly inspired (and a little awestruck).  38M, 5lbs, and a table full of delicious and yummy food!  What a great week, you definitely have something to be proud of!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't had a chance to really check in on this thread, but I am pleased to announce I lost 2#!



What a great week!  Thanks for stopping in!



Rose&Mike said:


> Last night was a wake up call to me that I need to get back on track with the meditation and keep reading some of the other stuff I was working on, dealing with letting things go, etc. I know this tendency to worry so much originated from my childhood, but for goodness sakes, enough is enough. This is too important to keep doing the same things over and over that are obviously not working.



Rose.  You really have some serious motivation to keep stress at bay, and yet, that adds to the stress.  Glad that you have some perspective on it this morning. 



tigger813 said:


> As long as I get in my workouts and drink my water I can keep my gain to a minimum for the weekend.



You always have such a workout plan!  You make me tired just reading what you do!



Connie96 said:


> I ran my 5K this morning and... I placed 2nd in the "women 30-39" group with a time of 29:44!!!!!  It was a very hilly course and all I really wanted was to finish under 30 minutes and I did it. I've never placed in a race before and I am seriously stoked!! Gotta love those small town races!


That is great Connie!  I am a slug when it comes to running, so that time is seriously impressive!



N&B'smom said:


> Soooooooo, just wanted to say I haven't had the greatest day food-wise.  (my own fault)  I made baked potato soup for my DS11, it's his favorite and of course, I had to taste it which led to a bowl.    I'm planning on just having a salad or fruit for dinner.  But I can't help but feel like a blew it.  BUT I'm not going to mess the rest of my day up because I didn't make the best choice for lunch.



I think a lot of times we mess up by making dinner bigger anyway.  I wish it would be more feasible to have a bigger lunch and less dinner.  Just think, you got the bad stuff out of the way early, with more time to burn it off!  



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Thanks flipflopmom
> Thanks for the support
> I still need to walk today, but I've started off the day eating well



Good for you girl!!!!!!!!  Keep it up, and you'll be getting those rewards from mom soon!


----------



## jennz

flipflopmom said:


> We miss you Jennifer!  Sounds like you are having a great time!
> 
> 
> Taryn



Thanks Taryn!  It was a great great trip. DD is sad that it's over and a little depressed right now - we're going to watch the new Jackie Chan movie tonight. 



sahbushka said:


> What a difference a year makes....



SarahMay - you look fabulous!!!!  Don't you love looking at those pictures??  Thanks for sharing!



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Didn't get to walking today, but I'm walking tomorrow (techincally today lol  ) I need to start eating better



Hey girl - did you walk today?  I'm walking tomorrow...today was a lot of driving and unpacking so I skipped it.  I'll be your virtual walking buddy!    Do you ever listen to audiobooks while you walk?



Nicole786 said:


> I'm really depressed today.  I woke up yesterday and had barely any move on the scale, and I have a sprained ankle so I can't run.  I just feel so helpless and all the motivation I had this week where I would say to myself "its okay, if i don't have a weight loss this week I'll just work harder" is now gone because I can't do anything!



  I completely understand, and it's hard to stay on track when you can't exercise...just remember that as long as you calories are less than what you burn that day you will lose weight!  Maybe check a site that will give your estimated burn and just count calories until you can exercise again.



mikamah said:


> My biggest challenge was definitely the 3 parties i had over the holiday weekend, and my biggest victory was making a plan for all three, including a treat or splurge at each one, and writing everything down that I ate all week, and losing 3 pounds!
> Congrats on your loss this week.  It's so handy when you have a park the kids can play at and you can get your run in.  Lately I've been doing my run/walk on the side walks are around town, and Michael will us his scooter and come alongside me.  It's nice for a change of scenery from the same park I'd been running in since february.  I also have gotten over my embarrassment at being seen out in public running.  When I started it was winter so there was rarely anyone at the park, but as spring came, so did the people, and it made me uncomfortable at first, but now I try to just think about me, and that I'm doing this for myself, and noone is probably looking at me anyway.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying your vacation.  Kayaking would definitely not be my thing either, it would freak me out if I tipped over.  You're such a good mom.



ha ha thanks!!!  GREAT JOB on the loss - 3 pounds is a LOT!!!  And great job getting out w/Michael and no longer caring about what people think. I am a closest runner - I do the c25k somewhere besides home!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't had a chance to really check in on this thread, but I am pleased to announce I lost 2#!



Vija!!  I haven't seen you in a while, since you won that BL contest at either your or DH's work...glad to see you again.



Connie96 said:


> I ran my 5K this morning and... I placed 2nd in the "women 30-39" group with a time of 29:44!!!!!  It was a very hilly course and all I really wanted was to finish under 30 minutes and I did it. I've never placed in a race before and I am seriously stoked!! Gotta love those small town races!
> Yall have a great Saturday!



Woo hoo!!!  Awesome!!!

We're back from vacation and back to real life...waaaaahhhhh!  And I can't find my bodybugg...I'm hoping it turns up during the rest of the unpacking but I'm thinking it's still in Kentucky


----------



## cclovesdis

jennz said:


> Thanks Taryn!  It was a great great trip. DD is sad that it's over and a little depressed right now - we're going to watch the new Jackie Chan movie tonight.
> 
> Do you ever listen to audiobooks while you walk?
> 
> We're back from vacation and back to real life...waaaaahhhhh!  And I can't find my bodybugg...I'm hoping it turns up during the rest of the unpacking but I'm thinking it's still in Kentucky



Glad to hear you enjoyed your trip. Thanks for the reminder re: audiobooks. I wanted to do some research on buying some and when I tried to go online, I found out our Internet was down. Enjoy the movie and I hope you find your bodybugg!


Today turned out to be a pretty OP day. I got in all 3 COWs for the day and am quite excited. Thanks for the encouragement Taryn! Meals were good as well. I ate more at dinner than I planned to, but it was hunger, not a binge. Very happy about that.

I may be going to play mini-golf tonight and then we'll probably have ice cream. I'll only have some if they have fat-free or frozen yogurt. Off to find out where my friend is. Have a great night everyone!

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

As you can see from the post above, we're out of class.  
Now I want to share my minutae, feel free to skip. 

1.  Losing weight has been great, and I love everything about it.  I actually found a downside today.  My behind is not as padded as it used to be, and 8 hours in a high school desk actually made my tailbones sore!

2.  Did some talking about weight and size with a dear friend of mine today. She is the one that talked me into doing my Master's Degree with her.  We've been together since 1st grade, and I have always envied her.  Remember the size test with your wrist?  Well, her fingers overlap about an inch at her wrist!  Mine don't touch, and there is no fat there.  It was nice to have a calm adult understanding of why I will never look like her, and be okay with it!

3.  Now, I need support.  2 weeks from today, I will be on the road to WDW.  Since you are on the Dis, you know what that means.  Even though I've been working on plans, I don't feel ready.  I also have the massive amounts of stuff to pack and get ready (charge camera batteries, little details, etc.)  I also have a portfolio, 10 lesson plans, a mini-lesson, and strategies lesson to prepare.  We'll also have our final exam on the day I leave.  I have my Torch Run (first run in public) Monday, and 2 workdays at school to finish packing up my room, finish my records, etc.   I am trying not to stress, (belly fat, belly fat), and I am going to get out my Franklin Covey binder and make a to-do list, down to hours of the day, for the next week.  Please send PPD my way that I am able to handle things without overeating or overstressing!

4.  I think I am going to play some Zumba you tube videos and dance with my girls this evening.  I did 20 minutes of arm weights and ab work this morning, but just feel the need for cardio after sitting all day!


Thanks for letting me share, and I am so very proud of each of you.  You are truly an inspiration to me, and I love being involved with you.  Your exercise, temptation and stress handling, and determination are giving me a spark back!

Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Flipflopmom! I will definitely give my dad a hug. He has parkinsons and has been having some memory issues. I'm so glad they are going to Disney with us again this year. I give his legs a good rub down every morning which does help him a bit! Not sure how much longer he will be able to do this so we are going while we have the chance! He is a very sweet, kind and gentle man who never complains about anything!

My mom was happy when I told her that I had lost about 15 pounds since she was here in December. She's bringing the Leslie Sansone DVDs that she has and I hope to get her going on them. I also look forward to trying something different. SHe also has to stop making excuses for not doing that or the Wii. She does walk most days and will walk with me and my neighbor on the days we go. I plan on showing her how I make time to do the workouts even when I really don't have the time. I think it will help her deal with my dad when he's having bad days. As I said earlier I will work with what I am given. SHe was also happy when I said I can fit in the blouse she gave me for Christmas that was too small at Christmas. I have found that i really need my workouts each day to keep my sanity!

Picture day for dancing tomorrow at noon and 1. Will do the girls' hair and then put shirts on them over the costumes and then do their make up. Hoping it  doesn't rain as hard as they say or their make up will run and their hair will frizz. Uh oh! I'm stressing!

Time for some water and then do more laundry and then get some cleaning done. I also need to work off supper and the small piece of cheesecake I ate. I ended up breaking down and making DH and I a small raspberry white Russian. Now only water the rest of the day!

Good night all! Only one rain shower today but may get more cells with storms later!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Good luck to Jen and anyone else that is running a race tomorrow that I might have missed.

connie- congrats on placing 2nd.  That is such an amazing accomplishment.

Dona- glad the mowing went well.  Enjoy your day to relax tomorrow, you deserve it!

As far as my picnic eating goes....overall I think I did ok.  I drank 4 bottles of water=8 glasses.  I had 1 hotdog, a tbsp size of buffalo chicken dip, and a tbsp size of taco dip, and 8 tortilla chips.  I also had 3 bites of dh's chocolate cake.  Overall I finished my day with using only 6 of my extra points.  I am just about to head out for a run so that will give me 6 points added to my day. Otherwise I would have used 12 extra points.  either way I have 15 extra left through tomorrow.  So I would say I did good.  I kept telling myself I really didnt need those things.  I tried to stay away from the table once I was done eating.  All those things helped.  Thanks again for all your support.  You all are awesome!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Thanks flipflopmom 
And I'm working on it jennz


----------



## pinkle

Mommyof2pirates!  good for you............such willpower!  anything is possible just keep hanging on!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I finally got a walk in after a down pour with thunder.  Didn't want to get on the tredmill during a thunderstorm, so I waited.  I was sweating up a storm when I was walking.  I fluxuated between speed numbers so that I got a good work out 

Oh and I got a free song from cokerewards.  I choose "Neutron Star Collision [Love Is Forever]" soundtrack version from the Movie "Twilight Sage: Eclipse" by the MUSE 

Can't wait for the new soundtrack to fully come out on Tuesday


----------



## lovedvc

mommyof2Pirates said:


> As far as my picnic eating goes....overall I think I did ok.  I drank 4 bottles of water=8 glasses.  I had 1 hotdog, a tbsp size of buffalo chicken dip, and a tbsp size of taco dip, and 8 tortilla chips.  I also had 3 bites of dh's chocolate cake.  Overall I finished my day with using only 6 of my extra points.  I am just about to head out for a run so that will give me 6 points added to my day. Otherwise I would have used 12 extra points.  either way I have 15 extra left through tomorrow.  So I would say I did good.  I kept telling myself I really didnt need those things.  I tried to stay away from the table once I was done eating.  All those things helped.  Thanks again for all your support.  You all are awesome!



You did more than ok, that was excellent.  It's hard to stay on target when we are faced with foods we enjoy and especially when it may be a food that's not always around.  Just be careful with the 6 extra points you earned from running tonight.  It sounds as if you are doing ww and I know we earn activity points for the day.  But there has been a lot of confusion because ww online calculates the points for you and allows all workout points to be added in, but you are only allowed the maximum of 4 workout points a day.  I've asked many leaders and they all say it is 4 points.  If it works for you then continue to do, but if you hit a plateau then I would consider only using the 4.


----------



## JOANNEL

Congrats to every one. I am so impressed at the work out ethics of all of you.

I went for a walk on the beach, So i got my exercise in. I was out of the house most of the day, so Ionly ate what I took with me to the beach, which was fruit. Then had a salad for dinner.

Tomorrow I have a babyshower to go to, so that will be hard. I have no will power if it's right in front of me!!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Well I'm lazy now ROFL I'm sitting around watching my Pirates of the Caribbean Movies


----------



## maiziezoe

Connie96 said:


> My best solution is to get outside and walk for a while. It's not always feasible, but if I can manage it, that's what gets my head straight the best.
> 
> 
> 
> That's fantastic! And YOU did it all! Way to go!!!
> 
> 
> I ran my 5K this morning and... I placed 2nd in the "women 30-39" group with a time of 29:44!!!!!  It was a very hilly course and all I really wanted was to finish under 30 minutes and I did it. I've never placed in a race before and I am seriously stoked!! Gotta love those small town races!
> 
> And now I'm off to go pick up the parts to convert DD's toddler bed into a big girl bed. It's a good day all around!
> 
> Yall have a great Saturday!



Congrats on your 5k! That is awesome!!


----------



## flipflopmom

Good Morning Everyone!  I am not sure why my body woke me up at 4:15, but.... anyway.  I am hoping I can head back to sleep for a bit soon!

Good luck Jenn and Corinna on your half today!  Run for all us BL's, and know that we are cheering you on!!!! 

Since we've been rather introspective for the last couple of days, it is Sunday, AND I am in trip plan mode, we are going to have a Disney QOTD today.

What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?

Last year was the first time we took the girls.  Every moment just seemed pixie dusted, and we truly reconnected as a family.  It seemed, even though there were a blue million people around us, we were a unit.  And, hello, it is super fun!  For me, it is intangible and I am finding it harder to put into words than I thought....

I'll be back on later.  Going to curl up on the couch with a book and see if I can't sleep a bit more!


----------



## donac

Good mornign everyone 

flipflopmom  I thought I was the only one that was up this early on a Sunday.  I am jealous that you only have 2 more days of class.  I wish I only had 2 days left.  9 more days of classes, 4 days of exam and one extra day.

QOTD It is being able to be like a kid.  We loove the magic and the fun.  I am a scardy cat about rides and it is a place where I can ride a number of rides and still enjoy it. It is a great place to escape to.


----------



## corinnak

flipflopmom said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  I am not sure why my body woke me up at 4:15, but.... anyway.  I am hoping I can head back to sleep for a bit soon!
> 
> Good luck Jenn and Corinna on your half today!  Run for all us BL's, and know that we are cheering you on!!!!




  Awww - thanks so much for remembering me!  I woke up from a race anxiety dream - I never have those, but I did last night, and so finding a kind thought for me here has made a huge difference to how I'm feeling about this race.  I'll be seeing Jen and a bunch of other WISHers pretty soon - we'll definitely be thinking of the Biggest Loser crew this morning as we run!


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  I am not sure why my body woke me up at 4:15, but.... anyway.  I am hoping I can head back to sleep for a bit soon!
> 
> Good luck Jenn and Corinna on your half today!  Run for all us BL's, and know that we are cheering you on!!!!



Thanks!  I actually slept pretty good.  I am showered, have make-up on and have my hair done.  I have my super cute running outfit on (complete with matching nail polish ).  I am about to eat a bit of oatmeal and then get out the door.  I have to remember how I have trained for hundreds of miles and I can do this.  I need to visualize myself crossing that finish line.

Thanks to everyone here for ALL the support!  I would not be running a 1/2 marathon without all of you constantly encouraging me these past 6 months.  I will check in later today once I have SUCCESSFULLY run 13.1 miles and FINISHED the race!



corinnak said:


> Awww - thanks so much for remembering me!  I woke up from a race anxiety dream - I never have those, but I did last night, and so finding a kind thought for me here has made a huge difference to how I'm feeling about this race.  I'll be seeing Jen and a bunch of other WISHers pretty soon - we'll definitely be thinking of the Biggest Loser crew this morning as we run!



See you soon Corinna!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning Everyone!

JenA and Corinna- GOOD LUCK!

I guess there's a group of us up early today. I've been up since before 5:30 AM. My parents are talking about going to visit my grandparents. The only thing I had planned today was to get in some exercise (Wii). They are 2 hours away so if we go, I may not be able to exercise. It's been raining off and on here and it's pouring where they live. Despite that, if we go, I'll probably take some gym clothes with me and try C25K Week 1 outside. I know my way around and there are sidewalks, so I'll be safe.

Well, I'm off to figure out today's plan. Have a great, OP day everyone!


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> Thanks!  I actually slept pretty good.  I am showered, have make-up on and have my hair done.  I have my super cute running outfit on (complete with matching nail polish ).  I am about to eat a bit of oatmeal and then get out the door.  I have to remember how I have trained for hundreds of miles and I can do this.  I need to visualize myself crossing that finish line.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for ALL the support!  I would not be running a 1/2 marathon without all of you constantly encouraging me these past 6 months.  I will check in later today once I have SUCCESSFULLY run 13.1 miles and FINISHED the race!



First off - I know you will be tired this evening Jen, but you have to share how you manage to keep make up on while running a half marathon!   You have done a great job with your training!



donac said:


> Good mornign everyone
> 
> flipflopmom  I thought I was the only one that was up this early on a Sunday.  I am jealous that you only have 2 more days of class.  I wish I only had 2 days left.  9 more days of classes, 4 days of exam and one extra day.



Not to add to the jealousy, but Friday was actually the last day for the kiddos.  BUT, we go back August 4, so I'll be jealous then!  I can always count on you, Dona, to be up early, too.  I like the word _escape you used, maybe that's it!



corinnak said:



  Awww - thanks so much for remembering me!  I woke up from a race anxiety dream - I never have those, but I did last night, and so finding a kind thought for me here has made a huge difference to how I'm feeling about this race.
		
Click to expand...

It really amazes me how something that is said here tends to be exactly what someone needs to hear at that moment.  Sorry you had a bad dream, but I know you are going to run like the wind!



cclovesdis said:



			Good Morning Everyone!

I guess there's a group of us up early today. I've been up since before 5:30 AM. My parents are talking about going to visit my grandparents. The only thing I had planned today was to get in some exercise (Wii). They are 2 hours away so if we go, I may not be able to exercise. It's been raining off and on here and it's pouring where they live. Despite that, if we go, I'll probably take some gym clothes with me and try C25K Week 1 outside. I know my way around and there are sidewalks, so I'll be safe.

Well, I'm off to figure out today's plan. Have a great, OP day everyone!
		
Click to expand...


Way to stick to the organization, and get a plan in!  You would think that bneing up for 2 hours, I would have managed some exercise today, but instead I curled up with a book!  I am wishy washy about my workout today.  I might do 30 day shred, or those zumba videos that I never got around to last night!_


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lovedvc said:


> You did more than ok, that was excellent.  It's hard to stay on target when we are faced with foods we enjoy and especially when it may be a food that's not always around.  Just be careful with the 6 extra points you earned from running tonight.  It sounds as if you are doing ww and I know we earn activity points for the day.  But there has been a lot of confusion because ww online calculates the points for you and allows all workout points to be added in, but you are only allowed the maximum of 4 workout points a day.  I've asked many leaders and they all say it is 4 points.  If it works for you then continue to do, but if you hit a plateau then I would consider only using the 4.



thanks for that info.  I havent gone to a meeting in years but I thought I remembered something about the activities points having a limit.  Another dis member gave me a calculation to use to figure them out and I asked about a limit.  They said no limit, use what you earn  They must of just got the wrong advice at some point too.  For now it is working.  it may be because I dont always use all of my extra weekly points so its probably evening itself out.  I guess I will just go with what Ive been doing and then altering it if I reach a plateua.  Thanks again.

QOTD- Disney allows me to escape reality.  When we are there nothing else is in our minds.  It brings our family closer.  It also allows us to feel like kids again!  Plus there is so much to do and see its never boring!  

I managed to get my run in last night prior to any storms.  This week Ive been running for 41 min.  and have gotten about 3.2miles.  My run usually ends a number of blocks away from my house but I cut through a park to get back and thats my 5 min cool down.  Last night I had already made it past the 3.2 mark and got to 3.5 at 41min.  So instead of walking the rest of the way home 1/2 mile.  I decided to keep running and see how long I could push myself.  I made it home at 48 min.  It turned out to be exactly 4 miles.   This is the farthest I have ever run!  I was really excited.  I am so confident that I am going to finish the 1/2 in feb.  I have no doubts!!!!  It was an amazing feeling.


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I made it home at 48 min.  It turned out to be exactly 4 miles.   This is the farthest I have ever run!  I was really excited.  I am so confident that I am going to finish the 1/2 in feb.  I have no doubts!!!!  It was an amazing feeling.



  You deserve to feel amazing and confident!  Increasing running mileage is an exhilirating feeling!

Well, thanks to Jen, I did 40 minutes of yoga this morning.  I am considering it "new" since I haven't done it in a looonnngg time.  Since I have the torch run tomorrow, I decided for something that would make me better, not worse in the morning. It really felt good, and according to sparkpeople, it burned 126 calories? I definitely felt my HR go up a little, so I guess that's about right.  I had a 140 calorie Kashi bar for breakfast, so I am at a net 14 calories so far today!  Headed to Mom's for lunch after church, so that will surely change!  I am considering getting on the computer there, and tracking every bite into spark as I eat it.  That should keep me from overdoing, the numbers in black and white usually do!

Have a great day! 
Taryn


----------



## JOANNEL

Good morning early birds. I too have been up for hours!! Still stormy here.


What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back.

When the kids were here, it was our favorite place to go, hard to vacation when you leave near the beach!! Now we love it beacause we share it with our new disney friends. We met a few people on the DVC member cruises and have stayed good friends, we have cruised together a few times and just visited with them in WDW in the spring!! Great new friends made through disney!!!!


----------



## jennz

cclovesdis said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed your trip. Thanks for the reminder re: audiobooks. I wanted to do some research on buying some and when I tried to go online, I found out our Internet was down. Enjoy the movie and I hope you find your bodybugg!
> 
> 
> Today turned out to be a pretty OP day. I got in all 3 COWs for the day and am quite excited. Thanks for the encouragement Taryn! Meals were good as well. I ate more at dinner than I planned to, but it was hunger, not a binge. Very happy about that.
> 
> I may be going to play mini-golf tonight and then we'll probably have ice cream. I'll only have some if they have fat-free or frozen yogurt. Off to find out where my friend is. Have a great night everyone!
> 
> CC



I can't believe how addicted I am to the internet!  Not that I'm on it every minute, but I turn to it for answers, check emails, etc...I missed it last week!  Then we got home yesterday afternoon and it was down for a few hours.  

The movie was the Spy Next Door - it was just okay but dd really liked it.  And I DID find my bugg!!

I checked out some audio books online through my local library...they let me download them for 2 weeks.  



flipflopmom said:


> As you can see from the post above, we're out of class.
> Now I want to share my minutae, feel free to skip.
> 
> 1.  Losing weight has been great, and I love everything about it.  I actually found a downside today.  My behind is not as padded as it used to be, and 8 hours in a high school desk actually made my tailbones sore!
> 
> 2.  Did some talking about weight and size with a dear friend of mine today. She is the one that talked me into doing my Master's Degree with her.  We've been together since 1st grade, and I have always envied her.  Remember the size test with your wrist?  Well, her fingers overlap about an inch at her wrist!  Mine don't touch, and there is no fat there.  It was nice to have a calm adult understanding of why I will never look like her, and be okay with it!
> 
> 3.  Now, I need support.  2 weeks from today, I will be on the road to WDW.  Since you are on the Dis, you know what that means.  Even though I've been working on plans, I don't feel ready.  I also have the massive amounts of stuff to pack and get ready (charge camera batteries, little details, etc.)  I also have a portfolio, 10 lesson plans, a mini-lesson, and strategies lesson to prepare.  We'll also have our final exam on the day I leave.  I have my Torch Run (first run in public) Monday, and 2 workdays at school to finish packing up my room, finish my records, etc.   I am trying not to stress, (belly fat, belly fat), and I am going to get out my Franklin Covey binder and make a to-do list, down to hours of the day, for the next week.  Please send PPD my way that I am able to handle things without overeating or overstressing!
> 
> 4.  I think I am going to play some Zumba you tube videos and dance with my girls this evening.  I did 20 minutes of arm weights and ab work this morning, but just feel the need for cardio after sitting all day!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, and I am so very proud of each of you.  You are truly an inspiration to me, and I love being involved with you.  Your exercise, temptation and stress handling, and determination are giving me a spark back!
> 
> Taryn



Massive amounts of pixie dust coming to you...   Zumba on youtube??  Do tell!  I'm going to check that out!  I am just about ready to order some Zumba dvds.  The classes here are at a bad time for me, they start at the same time as dd's cheer so I'd be 10 minutes late, plus dd likes zumba too so I've almost got myself talked into it.



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> I finally got a walk in after a down pour with thunder.  Didn't want to get on the tredmill during a thunderstorm, so I waited.  I was sweating up a storm when I was walking.  I fluxuated between speed numbers so that I got a good work out
> 
> Oh and I got a free song from cokerewards.  I choose "Neutron Star Collision [Love Is Forever]" soundtrack version from the Movie "Twilight Sage: Eclipse" by the MUSE
> 
> Can't wait for the new soundtrack to fully come out on Tuesday



Great idea to change the speeds, I need to do that.  I need to step up my workouts, I have been "cheating" on mine.  Even though I'm doing it I'm not sweating.  

Today I'm going to score a while then head to Sam's.  I had some cherry tomatoes my in-laws brought to the lake - yum!  I've never had those before!  This week I'm doing salads for lunch, I am going to have a disciplined week and get back on track.  Kathy - you inspired me with your great week last week!


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?



It's the MAGIC, of course!! There's no other word for it!



donac said:


> QOTD It is being able to be like a kid.



DH and I went to WDW 4 times before DD was born and we neither of us went as kids, so our only experience is as adults. So, this is exactly how I explain the magic to other adults who don't see the point of going to WDW without kids. "If you're at WDW and you feel a minute over 10 years old... you're not doing it right!!"


----------



## lisah0711

SarahMay, your photos look wonderful and absolutely inspiring!  Keep up the good work!

Good luck, corinnak and jenanderson, on your race today.    Post pics please!



maiziezoe said:


> Lisa ~ your new clippie looks great on you!



Awww!  Thanks!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I lost 5 lbs this week (some of that was definitely from TOM!), but I'm still extremely pleased. It is very rare for me to ever see a number like that, and the fact that I'm feeling healthy, happy and enjoying my eating and workouts is priceless!



Great job!  I am so happy for you!  



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't had a chance to really check in on this thread, but I am pleased to announce I lost 2#!



Go, Vija!  

*Rose&Mike,* thanks for the shoutout on my new clippie!   Hope that you are feeling better today.  The stress thing is going to take some time to figure out, just like this healthy eating and exercising thing.  Will your insurance pay for a few biofeedback sessions to help you learn some relaxation techniques?   



Connie96 said:


> I ran my 5K this morning and... I placed 2nd in the "women 30-39" group with a time of 29:44!!!!!  It was a very hilly course and all I really wanted was to finish under 30 minutes and I did it. I've never placed in a race before and I am seriously stoked!! Gotta love those small town races!



Yay, Connie!  Way to go!   



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks for letting me share, and I am so very proud of each of you.  You are truly an inspiration to me, and I love being involved with you.  Your exercise, temptation and stress handling, and determination are giving me a spark back!



ixiedust: for you, Taryn, that you get all of your classwork done (for both classes ), get everything else done and soon will be relaxing at the Happiest Place on Earth!  



flipflopmom said:


> Good luck Jenn and Corinna on your half today!  Run for all us BL's, and know that we are cheering you on!!!!
> 
> Since we've been rather introspective for the last couple of days, it is Sunday, AND I am in trip plan mode, we are going to have a Disney QOTD today.
> 
> What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?



I love these Disney questions on a Sunday morning!    I've been going to Disneyland for almost 50 years.  As a child my parents took me for my birthday every year, my curfew was when the fireworks were over (they were only on in the summer), and later I turned my love for Disneyland into a job at Tomorrowland.  Later, I got to share that love with my DH and then my DS.  I can't think of a time in my life that I haven't loved Disneyland so I would say it is a part of me and that is why is calls me back.

That same love of Disneyland now extends to WDW.  I didn't go to WDW until 2004 and I've been 4 times.  I have to say what pulls me at WDW is that you are able to get on property and stay there for days at a time.  I love the total immersion that you get at WDW.

That was a great question, Taryn!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?

It's a lot of things! The main thing is the true quality family time! We spend a lot of time on our computers and running around and our trips really make us spend time with each other.  I also love seeing my kids' faces when they meet a character or when they see the castle or Spaceship Earth. I love their faces on the rides, especially Everest! My DH is the most relaxed when he's at Disney!
Sometimes I think he has the BUG more than me! We've been at different times of the year and love it especially at Christmas! We love trying out new restaurants and new foods and drinks.  

We're under 180 days now so I'm really getting excited! I was working on our itinerary yesterday and realized that one of our reservations was missing and when I typed in the ressie number it said it was an old one. I called Disney dining and realized that I had made it for June 4 instead of Dec. 4. I wish I had been at Disney this past Friday. The woman was great and made our reservation for the right day and at the right time!

It's pouring here. Hoping it stops by the time we have to leave for photos at noon. I'll be starting the girls' hair and make up in about an hour or so and then I'll take a lot of pictures here before we go! I've got a bit of a headache so I didn't get in a workout this morning. I'll start my miles this afternoon and tonight. Planning on walking in the morning. I have a busy morning at work tomorrow so I will either walk with my neighbor or do the 4 mile WATP. I won't get in my extra 2 miles after that so after I get home from work I will get in the extra 3 miles.

Fell asleep on the couch last night so I didn't do anything extra last night. I'm up about 1.8 for the weekend so I'm doing ok. We're going to grill swordfish and Vidalia onions this afternoon and something simple for supper. I'll also have my hummus today. I'll also get in my water throughout the day!

Stay cool, stay dry and stay safe today!


----------



## donac

Connie96 said:


> It's the MAGIC, of course!! There's no other word for it!
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I went to WDW 4 times before DD was born and we neither of us went as kids, so our only experience is as adults. So, this is exactly how I explain the magic to other adults who don't see the point of going to WDW without kids. "If you're at WDW and you feel a minute over 10 years old... you're not doing it right!!"



Dh and I also went to Dl on our honeymoon and several times before we had kids.  We have been many times with our sons and the last time we went with them ds1's gf came.  Our last trip was just for us.  Even without the kids you still felt the magic.  Dh is talking about taking a 2 week trip when we retire.  Now the discussion has begun as to where will we stay?  It is 5 years away but it is fun to dream.


----------



## tea pot

cclovesdis;36884421
Taryn-here is the recipe for my "oatmeal creation."
1/2 cup uncooked quick oats
1.5 tsp canola or olive oil
1.5 cups diced apple (I use somewhat firm ones said:
			
		

> Thanks this looks great I usually cook the old fashioned way... stove top but I like this microwave version sounds much easier, will definitely give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahbushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a difference a year makes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahMay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You Look GREAT!
> Thanks for the inspiration *
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As I read the posts from the last few weeks, I noticed that many of us have stress in our lives right now, some more abundantly than others.  Beginning a healthy lifestyle is a great start, but even trying to make sure we are avoiding foods and getting in workouts can add to the stress. I really need to get rid of belly fat, and was interested by the information on how stress really can make you fat.
> 
> "There is a natural, stress-related hormone called cortisol that may contribute to weight issues, particularly abdominal fat. High amounts of cortisol are released into the blood stream when you are under stress. Receptors for cortisol are located in your abdomen, which triggers fat storage there..Additionally, excess cortisol may actually cause your metabolism to slow down. This could mean that even if you don't consume more calories than usual, you could gain weight. But since stress stimulates the appetite, it is likely that you take in more calories than usual when under stress, which only compounds the problem.."*If you want to read more, here is the the link to the article:
> http://weightloss.about.com/od/eatsmart/a/aa060806a.htm
> 
> This brings me to Saturday's QOTD:_What can/do you do to reduce stress_?
> 
> 
> Personally, since I discovered the correlation between stress and belly fat, I literally run my hand over my pooch, breathe deeply, and repeat "Stress makes your belly fat.  Stress makes your belly fat."  Then, I complete a small task, or if I am not in a place where I can do that, I make a list of when I can get things done.  Being organized helps me feel in control!
> 
> I hope you all have a great day.  Remember all the posts of great losses this week, maybe even your own.  Use the momentum and your goal to help you make great choices today, even though it is the weekend.  One bite at a time!
> 
> Taryn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW
> So I'm not so crazy.. I've heard that Stress can cause you to gain weight but I didn't understand exactly how... thanks, I'll be reading more.
> Love the Deep Breaths and Belly Rubs brings back visions of my Lamaze classes and boy did they work I going to Try that too.
> 
> QOTD
> It is so hard for me to cope with stress using something other than food.
> I just seem to go on auto pilot and before I know it I'm eating.
> Recently I've been able to resist eating junk food etc but then what I end up dong is just getting in a funk and not shopping or preparing the right foods and then end up not eating the right foods not walking etc. them I feel guilty and it just starts a downward spiral.
> 
> NO MORE   I'm so Tired of that.
> Now I'm going to use this thread and the boards to go to Thank God open 24/7
> Pull out my knitting and other crafts projects and have them set up and ready to go.
> and if able to *just leave *and *take a break and walk.*
Click to expand...


----------



## maiziezoe

Good luck today runners!! I'm thinking about you!!

I spent the day yesterday with my dad... he is a 5k, 10k, marathon runner. He gave me a lot of great advice about running and eating and drinking before running and eating and drinking after running. A wealth of knowledge that man is!!

*What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?*

I went at least once a year when I was a kid. I just thought it was a great place to go on vacation. Then I grew up and had kids and saw the magic through the eyes of my kids. When I watch the videos I've made of our trips over the years, I can hear myself in the background, behind the video camera, sniffing. Everything makes me tear up. After our disastrous trip in 2007, I said I would never go back to Disney (not with the people I was traveling with anyway)... then in 2009, we took a Disney cruise and it brought everything back to me. The magic was back and better than ever. Until recently, that is. As of a couple weeks ago, I have no desire to go on the cruise (or to WDW for a week) that we have booked for December.


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> I had a great week -- 4.5 pounds down and a brand new shiny clippie.    Just have to keep up the momentum through the summer to get to ONE-derland!
> 
> My biggest challenge last week was the family emergency that sent DH running off to Iowa in a hurry.  It could have turned into an excuse for stress eating and skipping exercise.  But I remembered the *wise words of pjlla *who says "you can't control what happens to you but you can control what you put in your body" or words to that effect.  So it counts as my biggest victory, too.  I have to do that next week, too, when I have jury duty combined with the last week of school.



GREAT WEEK for you! WTG!  And at least SOMEONE thinks I'm wise... it certainly isn't my children!!   Thanks!



maiziezoe said:


> My biggest victory this week came from the measuring tape, not the scale. Since January I have lost 7 inches from my waist, 4.5 from my hips, 4.5 from my thighs, 4 from my arms and 5 from my bust. That's 25 inches gone from my body! TWENTY FIVE inches! Wow.



Those inches lost are AMAZING!  I never measured myself when I started this journey, but I often wish I had... it would be nice to have other tangible proof of my weight loss, other than just the scale.



keenercam said:


> Well, I've done my physical therapy excercises several times today.  Plus  I've got one of my 12 pound hand weights on the floor next to the bed and I did a bunch of arm, back and shoulder work.  I also have a resistance band that I will incorporate.  I'm not sure how I'll get in 20 minutes of exercise each and every day for the COW, but I am determined to try.



You are amazing~!  There aer MANY people with far less in the way physically that are always full of excuses of why they can't exercise.  You certainly have a decent excuse, but you aren't letting it slow you down!  I'm so impressed.  And by the time your leg is ready for action, your upper body should be BUFF!!  (just don't overdo.... you do need to recover!)



lovedvc said:


> This morning I went to WW and I am down 2.7 lbs.  What a great feeling until the return of the bunny incident.  I took my oldest to Walmart and I usually  buy cookies that don't really thrill me.  He of course picked out what he likes and it happens to be one of my favorites.  It's those wafer cookies with the cream in the middle, sorry can't remember the name.  I looked at the nutrition facts 4 cookies for 3 pts I can do it.  Yeah right who am I kidding I ate all the chocolate and vanilla ones.  Just like the bunny I wasn't happy till it was completely gone.  I am constantly sabotaging myself I need to get a grip I am like 7 lbs from goal.  Now I have to sew my mouth shut all week or just hit the gym really hard tomorrow morning or do both.  I had to have eaten at least 12 pts of cookies in like ten minutes.  Fridays are the start of my ww week so I have my 35 pts but it's a little early to dip into those.  I have 35 days till my trip and only 7 lbs to go.  I have to do this.  *The time is now.*  145 lbs here I come.



Tough to start a new week like this, but I have been there plenty of times.  Friday tends to be a tough day for me.... if the official weigh-in is good, I feel like I "deserve" a splurge.  If the official weigh-in is less than stellar, I end up looking towards comfort eating.... EITHER WAY, I am self-sabotaging... SO STUPID!  

RECORD those cookie points and MOVE ON!  You still have plenty of Flex points for the week.... and you still have the potential for a loss this week. Take it from someone who has actually used  up all of her Flex points by Saturday night!!  



sahbushka said:


> What a difference a year makes....
> 
> SarahMay



NO KIDDING!  You look super!  What impressive photos!  I hope you are super proud of all you have accomplished!



flipflopmom said:


> [This brings me to Saturday's QOTD:_What can/do you do to reduce stress_?
> 
> Personally, since I discovered the correlation between stress and belly fat, I literally run my hand over my pooch, breathe deeply, and repeat *"Stress makes your belly fat.  Stress makes your belly fat." * Then, I complete a small task, or if I am not in a place where I can do that, I make a list of when I can get things done.  Being organized helps me feel in control!
> 
> Taryn



 on the bolded parts!!

My answer to the QOTD: I am definitely NOT a high stress person.  I don't have a stressful job, my kids don't really give me more than normal stress ("clean your room, do your homework, don't hit your sister/brother").  I kind of create my own stress sometimes.... silly things like unclean house or disorganization stresses me.  Running late stresses me.  But most of that stuff is well under my control, so I try to work at keeping things under control so I DON'T get hit by that kind of stress.  Guess I am kind of a "chill" person most of the time!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> thanks taryn.  Unfortunately *my Nana is one of those who thinks your ridiculous for wanting to eat healthy. * she always wants everyone to eat.  I am going to take some veggies along.  We have a kids race to go to this morning and then we are going right to my nana's so other than eating out there is no option of eating prior.  I do appreciate the tips and support.  I will remember to drink alot of water and not give into peer pressure.
> 
> Hi Dona.  *I could never go to my nana's and not eat it would start a family rumor that Im now anorexic*.  It would just be too wierd.  I will definitely try to put alot of the good stuff-veggies and maybe just a bite of the dips for taste.  I think if I make my plate and then go outside I should not be tempted to get more.



In regards to what I bolded... you could respectfully have a quick talk with Nana about your goal to be healthier and live longer and how the kind of eating you are doing now will help you accomplish that and that you would really appreciate it if she could be supportive of your new lifestyle.  

DH's mom can be a bit like your Nana.... she will pat DH's belly and comment on how concerned she is about his weight and his health...blah, blah, etc, etc... and then be SURE he has the 2 doz. fresh cookies she made him to bring home!!  Talk about a mixed message!  I know that many people of that generation especially associate food with love, but sometimes it needs to be about HEALTHY LOVE!  You wouldn't give a recovering addict a drink, right?  Or buy a quitter a new pack of cigarettes, right?  So why do so many people insist on sabotaging the healthy lifestyle changes of a "dieter" (for lack of a better word)??

If people in your family want to comment (assuming behind your back) about you becoming anorexic, you can't really stop them... but you can be sure that you are SHOWING them that you are living a healthier lifestyle by making good choices at your family functions... and that might including being the one to bring along the (only?) healthy choices available!  I often feel like that, especially with DH's family (although one DSIL is great about bring a big fruit platter).  

You need to do what is best for YOU and stop worrying about what they think!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Saturday's QOTD:What can/do you do to reduce stress?
> 
> I am pretty good at handling stress already.  I dont let much bother me.  When I get overwhelmed I just go to my happy place.....DIS boards.
> It helps to keep my mind off the stressful situations.  It is interesting to know that about stress.  I will pay even more attention now.
> 
> A break through today!
> I usually step on my bathroom scale every morning just to gage how Im doing.  I dont focus on it too much.  My official weigh ins are done at my office on the "doctor" scale.  Today I stepped on the bathroom scale and.................Ive made it into one-derland!!!!
> 
> I was so thrilled to see this.  I hope not to see the 2 ANYMORE!
> 
> It has given me such a boost to eat well and make good choices today!
> 
> Happy Saturday Everyone!




ONE-DERLAND!! It's an amazing place!  Now you can start concentrating on changing that number in the ten's place!!  Great job!



Nicole786 said:


> I'm really depressed today.  I woke up yesterday and had barely any move on the scale, and I have a sprained ankle so I can't run.  I just feel so helpless and all the motivation I had this week where I would say to myself "its okay, if i don't have a weight loss this week I'll just work harder" is now gone because I can't do anything!



Instead of getting into a funk about the ankle and the lack of running, change up your thinking and use this as an excuse to find lots of great new upper body and ab exercises!  

And let the ankle have the time it needs to recover.... rest, ice elevation is probably the key, unless you think it is more than a sprain.  I think I saw a post where you mentioned an x-ray... good idea and I hope everything is okay.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I lost 5 lbs this week (some of that was definitely from TOM!), but I'm still extremely pleased. It is very rare for me to ever see a number like that, and the fact that I'm feeling healthy, happy and enjoying my eating and workouts is priceless!
> 
> Maria



You ROCK!!   5 pounds is an AMAZING amount this far into your journey!  And obviously your new, updated eating plan is working for you!



Connie96 said:


> I ran my 5K this morning and... I placed 2nd in the "women 30-39" group with a time of 29:44!!!!!  It was a very hilly course and all I really wanted was to finish under 30 minutes and I did it. I've never placed in a race before and I am seriously stoked!! Gotta love those small town races!
> 
> And now I'm off to go pick up the parts to convert DD's toddler bed into a big girl bed. It's a good day all around!
> 
> Yall have a great Saturday!



Nice job on placing in the race!  I can't imagine that feeling!



N&B'smom said:


> Soooooooo, just wanted to say I haven't had the greatest day food-wise.  (my own fault)  I made baked potato soup for my DS11, it's his favorite and of course, I had to taste it which led to a bowl.    I'm planning on just having a salad or fruit for dinner.  But I can't help but feel like a blew it. * BUT I'm not going to mess the rest of my day up because I didn't make the best choice for lunch.  *I also got another great motivation in the mail today, an invitation to my cousin's wedding on 7/30.  I'll be seeing my Dad's side of the family, people I don't often see.  I want to look my best and feel healthier so......must get movin'!



Good choice with the soup..... just take the downfall (such as it was) and MOVE ON!  Jump back in the wagon and stay on track!  What you said in the bolded area shows me (and everyone of course) that you are making HUGE STRIDES in your thinking.... healthier living and better choices are coming more naturally.  Those are things that will impact you for a LIFETIME!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> As far as my picnic eating goes....overall I think I did ok.  I drank 4 bottles of water=8 glasses.  I had 1 hotdog, a tbsp size of buffalo chicken dip, and a tbsp size of taco dip, and 8 tortilla chips.  I also had 3 bites of dh's chocolate cake.  Overall I finished my day with using only 6 of my extra points.  I am just about to head out for a run so that will give me 6 points added to my day. Otherwise I would have used 12 extra points.  either way I have 15 extra left through tomorrow.  So I would say I did good.  I kept telling myself I really didnt need those things.  I tried to stay away from the table once I was done eating.  All those things helped.  Thanks again for all your support.  You all are awesome!



You did great and made some good choices when confronted with a difficult situation... plus you got in your run.. good way to end your day!



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> I finally got a walk in after a down pour with thunder.  Didn't want to get on the tredmill during a thunderstorm, so I waited.  I was sweating up a storm when I was walking.  I fluxuated between speed numbers so that I got a good work out
> 
> Oh and I got a free song from cokerewards.  I choose "Neutron Star Collision [Love Is Forever]" soundtrack version from the Movie "Twilight Sage: Eclipse" by the MUSE
> 
> Can't wait for the new soundtrack to fully come out on Tuesday



Can't comment on the music (cause I'm an old lady  ), but glad you were able to get on the treadmill. And you did some intervals...that is excellent!  Just curious why the thunderstorm stopped you.... were you afraid the power would go out?  Or is there some danger associated with using the TM during an electrical storm?  I have used my TM many times during storms, but maybe I shouldn't be?? 



flipflopmom said:


> Since we've been rather introspective for the last couple of days, it is Sunday, AND I am in trip plan mode, we are going to have a Disney QOTD today.
> 
> What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?



For me/us, it is truly a full-on VACATION. We eat out (so no cooking or clean up or meal planning), we stay in a hotel (no bed making, etc), we fly there (it always feels more "real" when we fly somewhere), and other than rising early, there are no demands of any sort.  Our other vacations are fun, but (especially for me) there is still plenty of work involved.  

When we go away with my family (one week every summer) the ladies are still pretty much in the kitchen every day (although we take turns for dinner-one family each night in charge of cooking and clean up)... everyone still needs breakfast, lunch, snacks, dessert, etc.... and unfortunately we come from a group where the men are RARELY seen in the kitchen unless they are EATING!!   Frustrating, but we are used do it.  Plus we rent a house, so we are still making beds, picking up towels, sweeping, wiping down the counters, etc.  We have a GREAT TIME and I dread the day we stop doing it for some reason (been doing it since I was PG with DD who turns 15 soon).... but there is lots of work involved.

Our time at the Cape with DH's family is a bit more relaxing, because we stay with other people (one DSIL  and one DBIL have summer homes there, and one DSIL lives there year round), and I do bring food and groceries, but I am not usually in charge of making any meals or any decisions.  We just go with the flow of what everyone else decides to do!  

So anyhow.... now that I have rambled on and on.... our WDW/DL vacations pull me back because of the MAGIC of a REAL vacation for me! 

And it is usually just us four.... another vacation rarity for us!  Also, I have been enthralled with the "idea" of Disney since early childhood when DGrandfather first started visiting WDW (shortly after it opened) and telling us about the exciting things to be found there.  I KNEW it must be a magical place if my wonderful, special, creative, magical Grandpa loved it!  And I was right!  And I was lucky enough to share my first visit to WDW with him and my Grandmother and my parents and brother when I was just 10 years old!



jenanderson said:


> Thanks to everyone here for ALL the support!  I would not be running a 1/2 marathon without all of you constantly encouraging me these past 6 months.  I will check in later today once I have SUCCESSFULLY run 13.1 miles and FINISHED the race!
> See you soon Corinna!



Can't wait to hear how it went!  Hope your weather is better than mine right now!  You RUN girl!!


Well, happy SUNDAY morning friends!!  I was among the early risers here, but opted to stay snuggled in bed and read for while.  

DD claimed she wanted to run with me today.... I told her I wanted to head about about 8 am, but here it is almost 10 and she isn't up yet!  I will check on her shortly and head out with or without her.  It is raining, but I am not going to let that stop me.  

Yesterday went well... our Robotics team raised about $300 at the yard sale.  Not as much as I hoped, but the day started poorly with POURING rain from 6:30 am until a bit after 8 am.  But from there it cleared up and was beautiful.  But I think that the initial rain kept lots of folks home. 

I WROTE a plan for the day and pretty much STUCK TO IT... and that plan included rising at 4 am to get in a 45 minute run before the day got away from me.  I KNEW if I wrote that run into my plans that it would be much more likely to actually happen and it did!  

The only drawback to the day was that rising early meant I was hungry more in the morning.  I ended up spending 2 points for a latte at about 8:30 am.... as opposed to the 0 point iced coffee I was planning... but I was cold and wet  at the time. 

I also spent 2 unplanned points on a Rice Krispie treat in the afternoon and one point on three bites of pizza.  So even though I was pretty much on plan for the day and ate my healthy lunch that I had packed and brought along, I still ended up at dinner time with only 1 point left to spend without having to go into Flex Points.  Well, you know I had to go into the Flex points.... I spent 5 of them for dinner (chicken and brown rice and veggies), and 3 for a dessert (sure, I could have skipped it, but I was still a bit hungry and I was craving a treat).  DD and I went out for another 30 minute brisk walk at 8:40 pm so I could earn back a few of those dinner points with activity.  I'm still going to count them as Flex points used, but I felt better about it any how, once I walked.  Here is how the day looked.....

4:10 am Out the door for a run...  a bit under 4 mi.

4:50 am Hit the shower, get dressed, get kids up at 5:00am

5:15 am Leave the house, drive 30 minutes and drop DD off at swim practice.

6:00 am Stop for breakfast at Dunkin Donuts for DS and myself.  Ordered hot water (brought along my own breakfast beverage mix of choice in my favorite Disney cup, 1 point), egg white wake up wrap (3 points). Drive straight to yard sale site.

6:30 am  Still hungry so also had oatmeal/raisin bar I brought along (2 pts).  Setting up yard sale stuff in the pouring rain.... desperately trying to keep the stuff dry under the woefully inadequate tents... but better than nothing.  

7:00 am  Check cell phone... DD has been trying to reach me... slight emergency... no swim practice because no power at the Y.  When she couldn't reach me she called home and woke up DH.  Her coach brought her partway and DH met them.  

7:30 am  DH arrives to check on us and ask if we want coffee.  I ask for the medium latte with skim/Splenda because I am cold (2 pts). Probably should have gone for just a black coffee.

8:00 am - 10:00 am Busy moving stuff around, selling, collecting money, etc, etc, etc.  Latte tastes great.  Weather clearing and I'm drying out.

10:00 am I notice I am STARVING.  I eat the 1 portion of cantaloupe I brought along.  It tastes great and is thirst quenching (I keep forgetting to drink water.... too busy!)

12:noon  Finally slows down enough for lunch.  DH brings in pizza (against my wishes)... supposed to be primarily for my kids and another family, but sort of becomes a buffet for the masses (kids and parents who are "helping" with the yard sale).  He has to run back for two more pizzas.  I have one bite of his slice and two bites of DD's slice... yummy and hot, but greasy.  Glad I stuck with my planned lunch.  Whole wheat wrap (2 pt) with Hormel all-natural turkey (1 pt), mustard (0 pt), and lettuce (0 pt).  Side of broccoli salad (2 pt), and a full liter of cold seltzer (0 pt).  I am comfortably full and happy with my healthy choices.  Resist the sodas and cookies and candy bars that the team is selling.

12:00 -1:15pm Making sales, consolidating stuff down, run to nearby yard sale and buy a new crockpot (new in box for $5  !!)

1:30 pm Start packing up the stuff.  One load for the dump, one load for the Goodwill.  Tables back to the school, tents down and packed up, etc.  Indulge in a caffeine-free diet coke (0 pts but 75 cents) and a packaged Rice Krispie treat (2 pts but 50 cents) to "support the team".

2:30 pm Driving to the Goodwill (about 30 minutes away) with a full car load.  Stop for iced coffee at McD (splash of skim milk and sugar free vanilla syrup, 0 pts).  

5:30 pm  Home again, everything unpacked and put away.  Starting dinner and counting up the points for the day.... realize I am at 17 points!  How did that happen??

8:00 pm Finally serving dinner... took forever for the rice to cook.  Skillet "quick" chicken and rice recipe.  One skinless chicken thigh (3 pts), 1/2 C of the brown rice/tomato/green pepper mix (3 pts), another liter of selter (0 pt), steamed asparagus (0 pt).

8:40 pm DD and I head out for a brisk walk.  Aiming for at least 30 minutes.  We do the full 30, but just barely as my old-lady bladder is protesting the liter of seltzer I had at dinner and we walk back very briskly!!   

9:15 pm  I enjoy a  large serving of the "cheesecake" that I made earlier in the week. (Found the recipe on Sparkpeople.... will share it another day once I have perfected it!).  Double serving of cheesecake (3 pts), plus another liter of seltzer (which I fell asleep without finishing fully).  

10:00 pm.... falling asleep while watching an episode of Hoarders with DD.  


Not sure why I felt compelled to share my entire day, but there you go!

Well... now 10:30 am and DD is up and willing to run in the rain with me.  I will feed her and we will head out!

I hope everyone has a super Sunday!.................P


----------



## maiziezoe

pjlla said:


> GREAT WEEK for you! WTG!  And at least SOMEONE thinks I'm wise... it certainly isn't my children!!   Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Those inches lost are AMAZING!  I never measured myself when I started this journey, but I often wish I had... it would be nice to have other tangible proof of my weight loss, other than just the scale.
> 
> 
> 
> You are amazing~!  There aer MANY people with far less in the way physically that are always full of excuses of why they can't exercise.  You certainly have a decent excuse, but you aren't letting it slow you down!  I'm so impressed.  And by the time your leg is ready for action, your upper body should be BUFF!!  (just don't overdo.... you do need to recover!)
> 
> 
> 
> Tough to start a new week like this, but I have been there plenty of times.  Friday tends to be a tough day for me.... if the official weigh-in is good, I feel like I "deserve" a splurge.  If the official weigh-in is less than stellar, I end up looking towards comfort eating.... EITHER WAY, I am self-sabotaging... SO STUPID!
> 
> RECORD those cookie points and MOVE ON!  You still have plenty of Flex points for the week.... and you still have the potential for a loss this week. Take it from someone who has actually used  up all of her Flex points by Saturday night!!
> 
> 
> 
> NO KIDDING!  You look super!  What impressive photos!  I hope you are super proud of all you have accomplished!
> 
> 
> 
> on the bolded parts!!
> 
> My answer to the QOTD: I am definitely NOT a high stress person.  I don't have a stressful job, my kids don't really give me more than normal stress ("clean your room, do your homework, don't hit your sister/brother").  I kind of create my own stress sometimes.... silly things like unclean house or disorganization stresses me.  Running late stresses me.  But most of that stuff is well under my control, so I try to work at keeping things under control so I DON'T get hit by that kind of stress.  Guess I am kind of a "chill" person most of the time!
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to what I bolded... you could respectfully have a quick talk with Nana about your goal to be healthier and live longer and how the kind of eating you are doing now will help you accomplish that and that you would really appreciate it if she could be supportive of your new lifestyle.
> 
> DH's mom can be a bit like your Nana.... she will pat DH's belly and comment on how concerned she is about his weight and his health...blah, blah, etc, etc... and then be SURE he has the 2 doz. fresh cookies she made him to bring home!!  Talk about a mixed message!  I know that many people of that generation especially associate food with love, but sometimes it needs to be about HEALTHY LOVE!  You wouldn't give a recovering addict a drink, right?  Or buy a quitter a new pack of cigarettes, right?  So why do so many people insist on sabotaging the healthy lifestyle changes of a "dieter" (for lack of a better word)??
> 
> If people in your family want to comment (assuming behind your back) about you becoming anorexic, you can't really stop them... but you can be sure that you are SHOWING them that you are living a healthier lifestyle by making good choices at your family functions... and that might including being the one to bring along the (only?) healthy choices available!  I often feel like that, especially with DH's family (although one DSIL is great about bring a big fruit platter).
> 
> You need to do what is best for YOU and stop worrying about what they think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE-DERLAND!! It's an amazing place!  Now you can start concentrating on changing that number in the ten's place!!  Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of getting into a funk about the ankle and the lack of running, change up your thinking and use this as an excuse to find lots of great new upper body and ab exercises!
> 
> And let the ankle have the time it needs to recover.... rest, ice elevation is probably the key, unless you think it is more than a sprain.  I think I saw a post where you mentioned an x-ray... good idea and I hope everything is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> You ROCK!!   5 pounds is an AMAZING amount this far into your journey!  And obviously your new, updated eating plan is working for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job on placing in the race!  I can't imagine that feeling!
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice with the soup..... just take the downfall (such as it was) and MOVE ON!  Jump back in the wagon and stay on track!  What you said in the bolded area shows me (and everyone of course) that you are making HUGE STRIDES in your thinking.... healthier living and better choices are coming more naturally.  Those are things that will impact you for a LIFETIME!
> 
> 
> 
> You did great and made some good choices when confronted with a difficult situation... plus you got in your run.. good way to end your day!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't comment on the music (cause I'm an old lady  ), but glad you were able to get on the treadmill. And you did some intervals...that is excellent!  Just curious why the thunderstorm stopped you.... were you afraid the power would go out?  Or is there some danger associated with using the TM during an electrical storm?  I have used my TM many times during storms, but maybe I shouldn't be??
> 
> 
> 
> For me/us, it is truly a full-on VACATION. We eat out (so no cooking or clean up or meal planning), we stay in a hotel (no bed making, etc), we fly there (it always feels more "real" when we fly somewhere), and other than rising early, there are no demands of any sort.  Our other vacations are fun, but (especially for me) there is still plenty of work involved.
> 
> When we go away with my family (one week every summer) the ladies are still pretty much in the kitchen every day (although we take turns for dinner-one family each night in charge of cooking and clean up)... everyone still needs breakfast, lunch, snacks, dessert, etc.... and unfortunately we come from a group where the men are RARELY seen in the kitchen unless they are EATING!!   Frustrating, but we are used do it.  Plus we rent a house, so we are still making beds, picking up towels, sweeping, wiping down the counters, etc.  We have a GREAT TIME and I dread the day we stop doing it for some reason (been doing it since I was PG with DD who turns 15 soon).... but there is lots of work involved.
> 
> Our time at the Cape with DH's family is a bit more relaxing, because we stay with other people (one DSIL  and one DBIL have summer homes there, and one DSIL lives there year round), and I do bring food and groceries, but I am not usually in charge of making any meals or any decisions.  We just go with the flow of what everyone else decides to do!
> 
> So anyhow.... now that I have rambled on and on.... our WDW/DL vacations pull me back because of the MAGIC of a REAL vacation for me!
> 
> And it is usually just us four.... another vacation rarity for us!  Also, I have been enthralled with the "idea" of Disney since early childhood when DGrandfather first started visiting WDW (shortly after it opened) and telling us about the exciting things to be found there.  I KNEW it must be a magical place if my wonderful, special, creative, magical Grandpa loved it!  And I was right!  And I was lucky enough to share my first visit to WDW with him and my Grandmother and my parents and brother when I was just 10 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear how it went!  Hope your weather is better than mine right now!  You RUN girl!!
> 
> 
> Well, happy SUNDAY morning friends!!  I was among the early risers here, but opted to stay snuggled in bed and read for while.
> 
> DD claimed she wanted to run with me today.... I told her I wanted to head about about 8 am, but here it is almost 10 and she isn't up yet!  I will check on her shortly and head out with or without her.  It is raining, but I am not going to let that stop me.
> 
> Yesterday went well... our Robotics team raised about $300 at the yard sale.  Not as much as I hoped, but the day started poorly with POURING rain from 6:30 am until a bit after 8 am.  But from there it cleared up and was beautiful.  But I think that the initial rain kept lots of folks home.
> 
> I WROTE a plan for the day and pretty much STUCK TO IT... and that plan included rising at 4 am to get in a 45 minute run before the day got away from me.  I KNEW if I wrote that run into my plans that it would be much more likely to actually happen and it did!
> 
> The only drawback to the day was that rising early meant I was hungry more in the morning.  I ended up spending 2 points for a latte at about 8:30 am.... as opposed to the 0 point iced coffee I was planning... but I was cold and wet  at the time.
> 
> I also spent 2 unplanned points on a Rice Krispie treat in the afternoon and one point on three bites of pizza.  So even though I was pretty much on plan for the day and ate my healthy lunch that I had packed and brought along, I still ended up at dinner time with only 1 point left to spend without having to go into Flex Points.  Well, you know I had to go into the Flex points.... I spent 5 of them for dinner (chicken and brown rice and veggies), and 3 for a dessert (sure, I could have skipped it, but I was still a bit hungry and I was craving a treat).  DD and I went out for another 30 minute brisk walk at 8:40 pm so I could earn back a few of those dinner points with activity.  I'm still going to count them as Flex points used, but I felt better about it any how, once I walked.  Here is how the day looked.....
> 
> 4:10 am Out the door for a run...  a bit under 4 mi.
> 
> 4:50 am Hit the shower, get dressed, get kids up at 5:00am
> 
> 5:15 am Leave the house, drive 30 minutes and drop DD off at swim practice.
> 
> 6:00 am Stop for breakfast at Dunkin Donuts for DS and myself.  Ordered hot water (brought along my own breakfast beverage mix of choice in my favorite Disney cup, 1 point), egg white wake up wrap (3 points). Drive straight to yard sale site.
> 
> 6:30 am  Still hungry so also had oatmeal/raisin bar I brought along (2 pts).  Setting up yard sale stuff in the pouring rain.... desperately trying to keep the stuff dry under the woefully inadequate tents... but better than nothing.
> 
> 7:00 am  Check cell phone... DD has been trying to reach me... slight emergency... no swim practice because no power at the Y.  When she couldn't reach me she called home and woke up DH.  Her coach brought her partway and DH met them.
> 
> 7:30 am  DH arrives to check on us and ask if we want coffee.  I ask for the medium latte with skim/Splenda because I am cold (2 pts). Probably should have gone for just a black coffee.
> 
> 8:00 am - 10:00 am Busy moving stuff around, selling, collecting money, etc, etc, etc.  Latte tastes great.  Weather clearing and I'm drying out.
> 
> 10:00 am I notice I am STARVING.  I eat the 1 portion of cantaloupe I brought along.  It tastes great and is thirst quenching (I keep forgetting to drink water.... too busy!)
> 
> 12:noon  Finally slows down enough for lunch.  DH brings in pizza (against my wishes)... supposed to be primarily for my kids and another family, but sort of becomes a buffet for the masses (kids and parents who are "helping" with the yard sale).  He has to run back for two more pizzas.  I have one bite of his slice and two bites of DD's slice... yummy and hot, but greasy.  Glad I stuck with my planned lunch.  Whole wheat wrap (2 pt) with Hormel all-natural turkey (1 pt), mustard (0 pt), and lettuce (0 pt).  Side of broccoli salad (2 pt), and a full liter of cold seltzer (0 pt).  I am comfortably full and happy with my healthy choices.  Resist the sodas and cookies and candy bars that the team is selling.
> 
> 12:00 -1:15pm Making sales, consolidating stuff down, run to nearby yard sale and buy a new crockpot (new in box for $5  !!)
> 
> 1:30 pm Start packing up the stuff.  One load for the dump, one load for the Goodwill.  Tables back to the school, tents down and packed up, etc.  Indulge in a caffeine-free diet coke (0 pts but 75 cents) and a packaged Rice Krispie treat (2 pts but 50 cents) to "support the team".
> 
> 2:30 pm Driving to the Goodwill (about 30 minutes away) with a full car load.  Stop for iced coffee at McD (splash of skim milk and sugar free vanilla syrup, 0 pts).
> 
> 5:30 pm  Home again, everything unpacked and put away.  Starting dinner and counting up the points for the day.... realize I am at 17 points!  How did that happen??
> 
> 8:00 pm Finally serving dinner... took forever for the rice to cook.  Skillet "quick" chicken and rice recipe.  One skinless chicken thigh (3 pts), 1/2 C of the brown rice/tomato/green pepper mix (3 pts), another liter of selter (0 pt), steamed asparagus (0 pt).
> 
> 8:40 pm DD and I head out for a brisk walk.  Aiming for at least 30 minutes.  We do the full 30, but just barely as my old-lady bladder is protesting the liter of seltzer I had at dinner and we walk back very briskly!!
> 
> 9:15 pm  I enjoy a  large serving of the "cheesecake" that I made earlier in the week. (Found the recipe on Sparkpeople.... will share it another day once I have perfected it!).  Double serving of cheesecake (3 pts), plus another liter of seltzer (which I fell asleep without finishing fully).
> 
> 10:00 pm.... falling asleep while watching an episode of Hoarders with DD.
> 
> 
> Not sure why I felt compelled to share my entire day, but there you go!
> 
> Well... now 10:30 am and DD is up and willing to run in the rain with me.  I will feed her and we will head out!
> 
> I hope everyone has a super Sunday!.................P



Amazing day!!  You rock!!  I can't wait to see the cheesecake recipe. I am not a big cheesecake eater but my DH loves it.


----------



## mikamah

Connie96 said:


> I ran my 5K this morning and... I placed 2nd in the "women 30-39" group with a time of 29:44!!!!!  It was a very hilly course and all I really wanted was to finish under 30 minutes and I did it. I've never placed in a race before and I am seriously stoked!! Gotta love those small town races!


Whoo hoo!!!!  That is fantastic!!! 



jennz said:


> We're back from vacation and back to real life...waaaaahhhhh!  And I can't find my bodybugg...I'm hoping it turns up during the rest of the unpacking but I'm thinking it's still in Kentucky


Welcome back!!  Hope the bodybugg made it back with you. 



flipflopmom said:


> 3.  Now, I need support.  2 weeks from today, I will be on the road to WDW.  Since you are on the Dis, you know what that means.  Even though I've been working on plans, I don't feel ready.  I also have the massive amounts of stuff to pack and get ready (charge camera batteries, little details, etc.)  I also have a portfolio, 10 lesson plans, a mini-lesson, and strategies lesson to prepare.  We'll also have our final exam on the day I leave.  I have my Torch Run (first run in public) Monday, and 2 workdays at school to finish packing up my room, finish my records, etc.   I am trying not to stress, (belly fat, belly fat), and I am going to get out my Franklin Covey binder and make a to-do list, down to hours of the day, for the next week.  Please send PPD my way that I am able to handle things without overeating or overstressing!


That's a lot going on.  It looks like you've been to wdw a few times, so you know it, and don't let that stress you out.  If you don't have the time to make lots of plans for the trip, you can plan on the way, and as you go.  You have done amazing since january, and you will not let the stress undo what you have done.  Come here and vent any time you need to.  You will get through the next 2 weeks, and they you're doing to disney world!!!  You will look and feel amazing on your trip thanks to all your hard work.  Hang in there, Taryn!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> As far as my picnic eating goes....overall I think I did ok.  I drank 4 bottles of water=8 glasses.  I had 1 hotdog, a tbsp size of buffalo chicken dip, and a tbsp size of taco dip, and 8 tortilla chips.  I also had 3 bites of dh's chocolate cake.  Overall I finished my day with using only 6 of my extra points.  I am just about to head out for a run so that will give me 6 points added to my day. Otherwise I would have used 12 extra points.  either way I have 15 extra left through tomorrow.  So I would say I did good.  I kept telling myself I really didnt need those things.  I tried to stay away from the table once I was done eating.  All those things helped.  Thanks again for all your support.  You all are awesome!


Sounds like you did awesome to me.  



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> I finally got a walk in after a down pour with thunder.  Didn't want to get on the tredmill during a thunderstorm, so I waited.  I was sweating up a storm when I was walking.  I fluxuated between speed numbers so that I got a good work out


Nice job on the walk, Kailey.  



flipflopmom said:


> What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?


I love the escape from reality, and it is just totally about Michael and I having fun, being together and enjoying the magic. I love the excitement and pure joy I see in Michael's face.  I love, love, love, magic express, and the fact that once we check our bags in boston, we're on vacation, no baggage claim, no driving, no worries.  Also being a single mom, I feel safe there.  I know the area, and I'm not driving so I'm not going to drive and get lost in a bad area, which is always a worry when we go to other new places.  I just love it.


corinnak said:


> Awww - thanks so much for remembering me!  I woke up from a race anxiety dream - I never have those, but I did last night, and so finding a kind thought for me here has made a huge difference to how I'm feeling about this race.  I'll be seeing Jen and a bunch of other WISHers pretty soon - we'll definitely be thinking of the Biggest Loser crew this morning as we run!





jenanderson said:


> Thanks!  I actually slept pretty good.  I am showered, have make-up on and have my hair done.  I have my super cute running outfit on (complete with matching nail polish ).  I am about to eat a bit of oatmeal and then get out the door.  I have to remember how I have trained for hundreds of miles and I can do this.  I need to visualize myself crossing that finish line.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for ALL the support!  I would not be running a 1/2 marathon without all of you constantly encouraging me these past 6 months.  I will check in later today once I have SUCCESSFULLY run 13.1 miles and FINISHED the race!


Whoo hoo!!  Good luck Jen and Corinna!!  Can't wait to see pictures!!  Have fun!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I managed to get my run in last night prior to any storms.  This week Ive been running for 41 min.  and have gotten about 3.2miles.  My run usually ends a number of blocks away from my house but I cut through a park to get back and thats my 5 min cool down.  Last night I had already made it past the 3.2 mark and got to 3.5 at 41min.  So instead of walking the rest of the way home 1/2 mile.  I decided to keep running and see how long I could push myself.  I made it home at 48 min.  It turned out to be exactly 4 miles.   This is the farthest I have ever run!  I was really excited.  I am so confident that I am going to finish the 1/2 in feb.  I have no doubts!!!!  It was an amazing feeling.


Congrats on increasing your run length.  You are going to be fine for the half in february.  



jennz said:


> This week I'm doing salads for lunch, I am going to have a disciplined week and get back on track.  Kathy - you inspired me with your great week last week!


Thanks Jenn.  You can do it!!  I am back to tracking every bite, and it really made a big difference for me.  



			
				lisah0711 said:
			
		

> I love these Disney questions on a Sunday morning!  I've been going to Disneyland for almost 50 years. As a child my parents took me for my birthday every year, my curfew was when the fireworks were over (they were only on in the summer), and later I turned my love for Disneyland into a job at Tomorrowland. Later, I got to share that love with my DH and then my DS. I can't think of a time in my life that I haven't loved Disneyland so I would say it is a part of me and that is why is calls me back.


How awesome to have those birthday memories at DL from your childhood.  I never went as a child, and I'm so happy to be able to bring Michael and let him make some of the amazing memories he's made.  I'll be sure to encourage him to look into the college program when it's time. Not just so I can visit him, but that would be nice. 

It's been raining here, but it looks like we're having a bit of a lull so I'm going out for my run/walk now, and I'm planning to cook steak, chicken and veggies on the grill when we get back.  

Have a nice sunday.


----------



## Greenfield1984

Good morning everyone! 

Good luck to all of you who are racing, I can`t wait till I can run enough to do a 5k. 

I had a really good day yesterday at my brother`s BBQ.  I actually had my DH make my plate for me so that I didn`t have to be tempted, so he only brought me our grilled chicken, green salad, and raw veggies.  I didn`t snack on any chips and I didn`t have any desserts (I wasn`t depriving myself, just really didn`t feel like having any). The only 'bad' thing I had was 2 beers.  But i tracked everything and was within my calorie range for the day, so I`m very happy 

QOTD:  Now it`s my DD2 who keeps us coming back.  My DH and I went twice before she was born (once for our honeymoon) and have been twice since she`s been born (at 18 months and 2).  We`re thinking about squeezing in another trip in August this year because she`ll still be free (she`ll be turning 3 while we`re there), but we have to see if our finances will allow it.  
DH and I love seeing the magic in her eyes.  It melts my heart to watch her with the characters and see her eyes light up on all the rides and at the shows (I tear up several times a trip  ) DH and I are a little Disneyed out and would wait a couple of years before going back, but I feel so bad about not bringing DD while she`s still young enough to believe in the magic.

Have a great day!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

jennz no cheating lol 

pjlla, I didn't want to take the chance of getting electracuted cause the machine we have has a metal heart censer on it.  Also the power could go out and it being in the basement, it would suddenly be to dark and hard to find my way back upstairs do to the junk down there lol.

Thanks mikamah


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> In regards to what I bolded... you could respectfully have a quick talk with Nana about your goal to be healthier and live longer and how the kind of eating you are doing now will help you accomplish that and that you would really appreciate it if she could be supportive of your new lifestyle.
> 
> DH's mom can be a bit like your Nana.... she will pat DH's belly and comment on how concerned she is about his weight and his health...blah, blah, etc, etc... and then be SURE he has the 2 doz. fresh cookies she made him to bring home!!  Talk about a mixed message!  I know that many people of that generation especially associate food with love, but sometimes it needs to be about HEALTHY LOVE!  You wouldn't give a recovering addict a drink, right?  Or buy a quitter a new pack of cigarettes, right?  So why do so many people insist on sabotaging the healthy lifestyle changes of a "dieter" (for lack of a better word)??
> 
> If people in your family want to comment (assuming behind your back) about you becoming anorexic, you can't really stop them... but you can be sure that you are SHOWING them that you are living a healthier lifestyle by making good choices at your family functions... and that might including being the one to bring along the (only?) healthy choices available!  I often feel like that, especially with DH's family (although one DSIL is great about bring a big fruit platter).
> 
> You need to do what is best for YOU and stop worrying about what they think!
> 
> ONE-DERLAND!! It's an amazing place!  Now you can start concentrating on changing that number in the ten's place!!  Great job!



Thank you so much for your advice.  It is all well taken.  I will keep on standing my ground and just be confident with myself.  Most of the other family members are supportive.  Its just my nana.  She gets offended when you dont eat her food.  I think its the generation.  Ive dealt with it all my life so I guess Im in a good place now to not just give in because I feel bad.  Thanks again!


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> First off - I know you will be tired this evening Jen, but you have to share how you manage to keep make up on while running a half marathon!   You have done a great job with your training!



Make up is not a problem!    Gotta have my eye liner on even though you never really see it because I wear my sunglasses.  It is kind of like having matching finger nail and toe nail polish!   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> So instead of walking the rest of the way home 1/2 mile.  I decided to keep running and see how long I could push myself.  I made it home at 48 min.  It turned out to be exactly 4 miles.   This is the farthest I have ever run!  I was really excited.  I am so confident that I am going to finish the 1/2 in feb.  I have no doubts!!!!  It was an amazing feeling.



Great job with your run!  You will totally be able to do the 1/2 in February.  In January of this year I could barely run for 60 seconds - now I am going to register for my 2nd half marathon...just 6 months later!  You can do it!



flipflopmom said:


> Well, thanks to Jen, I did 40 minutes of yoga this morning.  I am considering it "new" since I haven't done it in a looonnngg time.



Great job on trying something new for exercising!  Hope you had fun with your yoga!

Alright, I would reply more but it is going to be a busy day.  I have report cards that MUST be done before tomorrow and I have barely started them.  I will give you all a brief update on the race.

We got to the race about 6:15 AM and I was stunned by all the runners (even though I knew it would be huge, I was still surprised).  I was even more surprised when I saw that our area to line up was about 2 blocks back from the start line (this was based on the pace we were aiming for).    The weather really was cooperating with us as it was a perfect temperature.  There were points where it was really sunny and hot and other times where the skies were a bit cloudy and a slight breeze would come (loved this part).  DH and I felt really good this morning and the first miles passed pretty quickly.  We had planned on walking at mile 4...but didn't.  We walked for a couple of moments to get drinks at mile 5 and then ran right away again.  We planned on walking at mile 8...but didn't.  Again, we walked for a minute or two to drink and have some jelly beans.  At about mile 11 we caught up with Corinna and again, walked as we had drinks.  Then we ran again.  The end of the race is almost all uphill.  There was one really steep hill where we power walked up part of it as our running was as slow as walking!  I was so excited to see the flag for mile 13 and crossing the finish line was AMAZING!

Our time:  2 hours, 22 minutes and 30 seconds!   
Our goal:  2 hours, 45 minutes (or more...we just were hoping for under 3 hours)

I am so proud of DH and totally proud of myself.  I can't believe that we completed the race in such a great time!

On the way home, we were talking about registering for our next 1/2 marathon...we must be insane!  

Alright, time to focus on the grades but I just wanted to share how happy I was.  Here is one of the photos:


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

AWESOME JOB JEN
You should be very proud of yourself and DH.  That was a great time and well above your goal!  Oh and the outfit was super cute, even though I only saw half of it, I loved the hot pink.  I thought we would have gotten to see a picture of your pretty nails that match.


----------



## MushyMushy

Just call me Cheaty McCheaterson this weekend. 

This is my biggest downfall! I just can't seem to wrap my brain around sticking with healthy eating habits on the weekends. This morning we went to Bob Evans to meet a group of friends. My one friend, a gorgeous skinny doctor BTW, ordered a light omelet with steamed broccoli on the side, and there I was with my big biscuit and gravy bowl. Yesterday we went to a wine tasting and fondue night. I didn't do too badly there, but still. 

I suppose I can make up for it throughout the week, but I'd rather just get myself so that I can be consistent even on the weekends.


----------



## corinnak

Congratulations Jenanderson and DH - you guys had such a great race and I'm so glad I got a chance to run the last 3 miles with you - was it 2 or 3? It really FELT like 3!!!  Those were some hills.

Unfortunately, I did not have as awesome a race as Jen, but they can't all be brilliant.  I can't tell if I'm overtrained or undertrained, but whatever it was, it was pretty uncomfortable.  I started out with the 2:10 pace group because that was my last PR, but I just got slower as the race went on and in the end, I think that if Jen had not picked me up and kept me with her, I wouldn't have gotten in under 2:25 at all.  Thanks, Jen!  And good luck with those report cards!  Make sure to get enough movement throughout the day as well - muscles can lock up pretty badly if you do that kind of exertion and then sit too much.

The rest of my day:  2 picnics (I'm already late for one) and a 3rd Grade Musical tonight.


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenanderson said:


> Make up is not a problem!    Gotta have my eye liner on even though you never really see it because I wear my sunglasses.  It is kind of like having matching finger nail and toe nail polish!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job with your run!  You will totally be able to do the 1/2 in February.  In January of this year I could barely run for 60 seconds - now I am going to register for my 2nd half marathon...just 6 months later!  You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on trying something new for exercising!  Hope you had fun with your yoga!
> 
> Alright, I would reply more but it is going to be a busy day.  I have report cards that MUST be done before tomorrow and I have barely started them.  I will give you all a brief update on the race.
> 
> We got to the race about 6:15 AM and I was stunned by all the runners (even though I knew it would be huge, I was still surprised).  I was even more surprised when I saw that our area to line up was about 2 blocks back from the start line (this was based on the pace we were aiming for).    The weather really was cooperating with us as it was a perfect temperature.  There were points where it was really sunny and hot and other times where the skies were a bit cloudy and a slight breeze would come (loved this part).  DH and I felt really good this morning and the first miles passed pretty quickly.  We had planned on walking at mile 4...but didn't.  We walked for a couple of moments to get drinks at mile 5 and then ran right away again.  We planned on walking at mile 8...but didn't.  Again, we walked for a minute or two to drink and have some jelly beans.  At about mile 11 we caught up with Corinna and again, walked as we had drinks.  Then we ran again.  The end of the race is almost all uphill.  There was one really steep hill where we power walked up part of it as our running was as slow as walking!  I was so excited to see the flag for mile 13 and crossing the finish line was AMAZING!
> 
> Our time:  2 hours, 22 minutes and 30 seconds!
> Our goal:  2 hours, 45 minutes (or more...we just were hoping for under 3 hours)
> 
> I am so proud of DH and totally proud of myself.  I can't believe that we completed the race in such a great time!
> 
> On the way home, we were talking about registering for our next 1/2 marathon...we must be insane!
> 
> Alright, time to focus on the grades but I just wanted to share how happy I was.  Here is one of the photos:



WooHoo!!!! I'm so happy for you all! And what a great time with all those hills at the end!

And all I can add is---*Come run the Wine and Dine with us (me and DH)  in October!!!!*


----------



## dreamer310

_New here. I'd like to join the Summer Challenge. _


----------



## pjlla

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> jennz no cheating lol
> 
> pjlla, I didn't want to take the chance of getting electracuted cause the machine we have has a metal heart censer on it.  Also the power could go out and it being in the basement, it would suddenly be to dark and hard to find my way back upstairs do to the junk down there lol.
> 
> Thanks mikamah



I think personally I'd worry more about breaking an ankle trying to get out of a dark basement than I would the heart sensor... but I see your point.  Better safe than sorry!



jenanderson said:


> Make up is not a problem!    Gotta have my eye liner on even though you never really see it because I wear my sunglasses.  It is kind of like having matching finger nail and toe nail polish!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job with your run!  You will totally be able to do the 1/2 in February.  In January of this year I could barely run for 60 seconds - now I am going to register for my 2nd half marathon...just 6 months later!  You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on trying something new for exercising!  Hope you had fun with your yoga!
> 
> Alright, I would reply more but it is going to be a busy day.  I have report cards that MUST be done before tomorrow and I have barely started them.  I will give you all a brief update on the race.
> 
> We got to the race about 6:15 AM and I was stunned by all the runners (even though I knew it would be huge, I was still surprised).  I was even more surprised when I saw that our area to line up was about 2 blocks back from the start line (this was based on the pace we were aiming for).    The weather really was cooperating with us as it was a perfect temperature.  There were points where it was really sunny and hot and other times where the skies were a bit cloudy and a slight breeze would come (loved this part).  DH and I felt really good this morning and the first miles passed pretty quickly.  We had planned on walking at mile 4...but didn't.  We walked for a couple of moments to get drinks at mile 5 and then ran right away again.  We planned on walking at mile 8...but didn't.  Again, we walked for a minute or two to drink and have some jelly beans.  At about mile 11 we caught up with Corinna and again, walked as we had drinks.  Then we ran again.  The end of the race is almost all uphill.  There was one really steep hill where we power walked up part of it as our running was as slow as walking!  I was so excited to see the flag for mile 13 and crossing the finish line was AMAZING!
> 
> Our time:  2 hours, 22 minutes and 30 seconds!
> Our goal:  2 hours, 45 minutes (or more...we just were hoping for under 3 hours)
> 
> I am so proud of DH and totally proud of myself.  I can't believe that we completed the race in such a great time!
> 
> On the way home, we were talking about registering for our next 1/2 marathon...we must be insane!
> 
> Alright, time to focus on the grades but I just wanted to share how happy I was.  Here is one of the photos:



Did you really run 13.1 miles wearing that necklace?  You look terrific BTW!  I am so impressed.  I just said to DD... "Two of my Dis friends ran a half marathon this morning"... she was like.."really?".  We are both very impressed with you and Corinna!



dreamer310 said:


> _New here. I'd like to join the Summer Challenge. _



Welcome aboard!  PM your weight to LuvBaloo to get started.  All of the important information about the challenge is on the first page of this thread.  Other than that just jump on in!


DD and I did 4 miles this morning with 5 minute walk/run intervals.  She is a swimmer, not a runner, and I figured she would be more comfortable with this.  The rain held off for most of it, but it was raining pretty hard by the time we returned home.  It was nice to have company for a change!  I've only ever run alone.

TOM came for its somewhat irregular visit this morning, which is encouraging me to think that next week's weigh-in might be good again... and I'm surprised that this past weigh-in was so good.  Just 1.8 pounds to go and 11 days until my b.day.... can I do it???  I guess we'll wait and see.

I forgot to mention this earlier..... remember the circuit training class I was taking at the Y earlier this spring.... and the trainer left and the class ended abruptly?  Well... two of the girls in the class with me were at the yard sale yesterday and said that they had been trying to figure out how to find me (they are from another town and didn't know my last name)!  The trainer we were working with has started her own classes through a local Rec. department.  I have the schedule for this week and I am planning to attend at least two of the boot camp classes!!  I'm so excited.  New friends and a new exercise class!!

Lunch is a yummy vegetable soup.... just a bit of diced chicken thrown in for some protein.  The base is a homemade veggie stock I made a few months ago and threw in the freezer.  The veggies are fresh and frozen bits of this and that to clean out the fridge (broccoli, carrots, onion, celery, green beans, peas).  It is very yummy and just right on this rainy day.  I started with a huge green salad while the soup cooked and now I'm having a huge bowl of soup... all for just a few points.  I'm determined to leave the rest of my Flex points alone this week (unless a yummy treat comes my way that I want to indulge in, of course ).  

I've done a bit of housework and such and will head to the scrapbooking table after lunch.... I'm LOVING the rain and thunder because it gives me a built-in excuse to not worry about the lawn or gardens or pool right now!
TTYL..............................P


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> We got to the race about 6:15 AM and I was stunned by all the runners (even though I knew it would be huge, I was still surprised).  I was even more surprised when I saw that our area to line up was about 2 blocks back from the start line (this was based on the pace we were aiming for).    The weather really was cooperating with us as it was a perfect temperature.  There were points where it was really sunny and hot and other times where the skies were a bit cloudy and a slight breeze would come (loved this part).  DH and I felt really good this morning and the first miles passed pretty quickly.  We had planned on walking at mile 4...but didn't.  We walked for a couple of moments to get drinks at mile 5 and then ran right away again.  We planned on walking at mile 8...but didn't.  Again, we walked for a minute or two to drink and have some jelly beans.  At about mile 11 we caught up with Corinna and again, walked as we had drinks.  Then we ran again.  The end of the race is almost all uphill.  There was one really steep hill where we power walked up part of it as our running was as slow as walking!  I was so excited to see the flag for mile 13 and crossing the finish line was AMAZING!
> 
> Our time:  2 hours, 22 minutes and 30 seconds!
> Our goal:  2 hours, 45 minutes (or more...we just were hoping for under 3 hours)





corinnak said:


> Congratulations Jenanderson and DH - you guys had such a great race and I'm so glad I got a chance to run the last 3 miles with you - was it 2 or 3? It really FELT like 3!!!  Those were some hills.
> 
> Unfortunately, I did not have as awesome a race as Jen, but they can't all be brilliant.  I can't tell if I'm overtrained or undertrained, but whatever it was, it was pretty uncomfortable.  I started out with the 2:10 pace group because that was my last PR, but I just got slower as the race went on and in the end, I think that if Jen had not picked me up and kept me with her, I wouldn't have gotten in under 2:25 at all.  Thanks, Jen!



Ladies... yall are an inspiration. Amazing job! 


I am having one of those grazing days. No reason. No excuse. Just bored and filling the time with... peanut butter.  I confess. I have an irrational and inexplicaple love of peanut butter. I'm not quite to that point where I know that I'm done with this for the day, but I'm at least to the point where I'm contemplating being done with it. Like, I know I'm strong enough, but not sure that I want to be.  So, I'm HERE now and it feels like a step toward the light.


----------



## jenanderson

pjlla said:


> Did you really run 13.1 miles wearing that necklace?  You look terrific BTW!  I am so impressed.  I just said to DD... "Two of my Dis friends ran a half marathon this morning"... she was like.."really?".  We are both very impressed with you and Corinna!
> 
> I have the schedule for this week and I am planning to attend at least two of the boot camp classes!!  I'm so excited.  New friends and a new exercise class!!



My sister asked the same thing about the necklaces!    The one is my WDW charm necklace.  The 2nd one has engraved circles - one says 13.1 and the other one says PRINCESS.  I told my sister that I have to wear my Disney necklaces because that is where my power comes from!  

I am excited that you have a new exercise class!  That's one more person in on the 2nd part of the cow challenge this week!!!!


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> *In the big scheme of things, last night should have not stressed me out as much as it did.* So I had an annoying day at work, so the fans were awful at the ballpark, so DS was a little poop head last night. In the big scheme of things it's all pretty meaningless. Thanks for the question--I needed to be pushed back on track.
> 
> We took a 7.1m run this morning and with the walking at the beginning and end went 9.1 total. The run felt great, but I need to stop eating hummus/beans the night before a long run. Last week my tummy was uncomfortable, this time, well let's just say it wasn't pleasant.  The good news, is I finished! I told DH we need to research a better protein choice (vegetarian) for days before long runs and see if that helps. I don't like tofu very much, so not sure what we'll come up with.


Rose, I am sure that when you are having the PVCs, it's frightening, and that gets your stress level up too, but it's so hard to come out of it once you start getting worried.  It's great that you feeling back on track.  I know when I get anxious, I try to step back, take a deep breath, and try to relax.  The meditation probably would help you during those times, if you can remember to try and do it.  It's tough.   Nice work on the run!! 9 miles is pretty impressive.  I chuckle on the beans.  I like to run in the morning so that the only thing i've eaten is yogurt and bananas.  Pretty mild, and I don't burp them the whole way.  

Jen and Corinna-   You two totally rock!!  Jen, you look awesome!! So happy and the pink is your color!!  
Corinna- I'm sorry the race was not one of your best, but I hope you are as proud as you should be!!  You ran 13.1 miles!!  You are both such an inspiration to me.  Jen to hear you say in january you could hardly run one minute, gives me hope that I will run the princess next year.  I'm so excited for  both of you.  So inspiring.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## tigger813

I think all of this humidity and just generally crappy weather is getting to me! I have been really bad this afternoon! I've had chips and dip again and some M&Ms! The thunderstorms are starting to move in! I also had another raspberry white Russian, but a small one! I still plan on getting in some kind of workout today. Just finished watching Bend it Like Beckham! Intersting movie! I think we're going to play some Lego Indiana Jones soon. I will get back on the wagon later. Headache is still hovering but I'll survive!

Welcome all newcomers! You will love it here!


----------



## my3princes

We're home from our weekend camping trip.  It didn't rain as much as predicted so we got to do some fun things yesterday.  This morning we packed up the rain and were home by 11.  Diet wise I did okay.  I knew that we were going to have a lot of options for dinner last night so I planned accordingly and kept within my points for the day.  I did eat things that I normally don't and I had a tummy ache all night because of it.  Of course the tummy ache kept me from having unnecessary desserts.  

The next 3 1/2 weeks are totally stressful for me.  I have lots of activities for DS 8th Grade Grad (dance prep, trip chaperone, graduation, grad party for family, and other son's MRI)  I brought a bunch of stuff with me this weekend and worked on it while it rained so I'm happy about that.  I think I can control my food intake which used to be a huge problem for me as I am a stress eater.  Unfortunately I get a horrible back ache when I'm over stressed and it has already arrived   I'm just going to keep picking away at projects, hope for the best with the MRI (I pray the brain tumor isn't regrowing) and watch what I eat.

Today's QOTD:  Dh and I went to WDW on our honeymoon and it was the first time for both of us.  We had fun, but it wasn't a must do again for us.  Flash forward 7 years and we took our 2 oldest kids.  We saw the magic in their eyes and that was it.  We are all hooked.  We love every aspect of our trips and that is why we go back.  How many places can you go where everyone, every age has fun?


----------



## cclovesdis

Way to go Corinna and JenA! You both did great.

my3princes: I hope your son is fine and in perfect health.

With the weather, we decided not to visit my grandparents. It has been raining hear on and off and 
pouring pretty much nonstop where they live. We were going to plant my grandmother's and grandparents' gardens. My father's mother and my mother's parents live less than 20 houses from each other so it's easy to fit both in one day. We debated and debated going and considered leaving around noon. I was able to get in a workout before my parents made the call not to go. I was kind of disappointed as my parents go frequently and it's unusual for me to have the entire day free and be able to go, especially because they'll decide at 6 in the morning to go that day instead of planning to go in advance. Of course, my father's mother must be convinced I've been pregnant with twins, no triplets, since I can remember, because if I don't eat half a pound of pasta (with her tasteless sauce, ), I haven't eaten enough. I know I'm in good company with this grandparent predicament. What I usually do is try to go with the flow while I'm there and then deal with it as soon as I get home. You know, get some extra exercise that day and the day after, drink lots of water, and watch what I eat the rest of the week. Anyway, enough of that.

QOTD: Disney is my "happy place." It's truly like being in "A Whole New World." Plus, it's a great place for my sister and I to go on vacation together, without our parents. Until I turned 25 (which was after my last trip to WDW), it cost a fortune to rent a car. With Magical Express and transportation, my parents probably saved money, and of course, they didn't have to worry about us at all while we were there.

Today has been very on plan. We're getting ready to have lean steak and I assume veggies. Better go make sure of that.


----------



## keenercam

Saturday's QOTD:What can/do you do to reduce stress?
It’s interesting.  I had a weight watchers leader a few years ago that I told I am a stress eater.  She said I shouldn’t think of it as stress eating.  She said instead of saying “I’m stressed” to figure out what exactly I am.  

I realized that “stressed” is an “umbrella word” for me and I really need to figure out what was making me stressed so that I could address the underlying issue rather than eating to mask it.  For me “stressed” can be – overworked or overwhelmed, worried, or overtired and NONE of those things = “hungry” so how could eating resolve the issue?  Now, when I am feeling “stressed” I try to take a break from the work or get help with it, or I try to get to bed early or take a nap or accept the fact that I am worried about something and I just have to wait it out, pray and hope for the best.

SarahMay – Congratulations! You look fabulous!!  You should be so proud of yourself.  You have accomplished so much, and we all know it’s not easy.  

Connie – Congratulations on your awesome race finish!!!  Woohoo!!!!  

Sunday’s QOTD: What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?

I feel no stress there.  I am not overworked or overwhelmed or worried about anything.  We can just go with the flow.  My family’s happiest memories are there, including when DH and I did a Vow Renewal for our 25th anniversary year through Disney Fairy Tale Weddings.  Our kids, who are almost 22 and 17, love it there too, so it is a wonderful family vacation where we can all find what we love, whether it is running around a resort or relaxing by a pool or standing in front of the Castle.

JenA and Corinna – Congratulations on your AWESOME half marathon finish times!! You ladies ROCKED that course.  So happy for you! I hope you are both feeling very proud of yourselves tonight!  

I’ve had a good weekend, food-wise, even with lots of temptation.    Yesterday was my first outing and we drove about an hour to meet some girlfriends from the DIS Disney brides board for lunch.  Everyone was eating chicken quesadillas, cheeseburgers, pulled pork sandwiches, glazed bbq salmon with mashed potatoes, gourmet grilled cheese, etc.  and I ordered a chicken Caesar salad with the dressing on the side. It turned out to be romaine lettuce with grilled chicken and 4 croutons and very little parmesan.  I used very little dressing because the chicken was so flavorful.  I ate a small multi-grain roll (without butter, since it was so flavorful with lots of grains in it) rather than an appetizer and  I didn’t order dessert when the other girls did, either.  

Today, we had friends over for a barbecue and I was chair-bound, so I was very disciplined in what I “ordered” and my BFF brought it to me. I didn’t give in to temptation to try everything, didn't eat any of the chips or baked beans or french fries.  And I didn't have even a bite of DH’s (early) birthday cake that my BFF brought.  I am really proud of myself for using willpower. I know I'll want a devil dog later and knowing I have that to look forward to makes it easy to forego other treats.  It is 170 calories but worth literally every bite.  

Tomorrow is my first day back in the office.  I am making a list of what I am taking for my lunch in the cooler bag.  I am going to work really hard to maintain the good eating habits you all have helped me to instill these past 10 days.


----------



## pinkle

wow Jen!  How inspiring!!! How long did you train?  Do you ever have those days that your legs just don't want to run?  I've been doing 4-5km about 5 days a week and yesterday I ended up walking 1/2 of it because i felt so lethargic!
Good for you!
Keep it up. I'm sure those Disney charms were very motivating!  Dreams come true!


----------



## Connie96

keenercam said:


> Connie  Congratulations on your awesome race finish!!!  Woohoo!!!!



THANKS!  I'll have to remember to enter races in very small towns more often!



Connie96 said:


> I am having one of those grazing days. No reason. No excuse. Just bored and filling the time with... peanut butter.  I confess. I have an irrational and inexplicaple love of peanut butter. I'm not quite to that point where I know that I'm done with this for the day, but I'm at least to the point where I'm contemplating being done with it. Like, I know I'm strong enough, but not sure that I want to be.  So, I'm HERE now and it feels like a step toward the light.



Well, I did do some more damage including chocolate chip cookies and a coke, but then I pulled it together. I cleaned the kitchen really good and did some laundry. It's amazing the correlation between a cleaner house and a clearer head. I even dusted off the old 30 Day Shred. I know I'm gonna hurt tomorrow, but I had forgotten how GOOD strength work feels! I do feel SO much better now. 

My behavior earlier may have been counterproductive but, it is what it is. On to whatever is next. Which, apparently is a rousing game of Chutes and Ladders with DD.


----------



## lovedvc

I finally figured out how to post pics.  Sorry that these pics are photos of photos, my scanner is no longer hooked up.  

This first picture is the picture that pushed me over the edge.  I had put my heart and soul into a surprise 35th anniversary for my parents.  I was so proud of that party until I got the photos back.  I can't believe that my husband let me leave the house looking that way.  Three weeks later I joined ww and lost 50 lbs. in 7 months.






This next photos was after those 50 lbs.  Currently I am 7 lbs away from this weight and will be there shortly.


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz said:


> Massive amounts of pixie dust coming to you...   Zumba on youtube??  Do tell!  I'm going to check that out!  I am just about ready to order some Zumba dvds.  The classes here are at a bad time for me, they start at the same time as dd's cheer so I'd be 10 minutes late, plus dd likes zumba too so I've almost got myself talked into it.


Zumba has become quite the craze here, as well, but it doesn't fit in our schedules.  I went to you tube, and type in Zumba, Hickory, NC.  Those girls are my pretty cool.   I've only done one, a few weeks ago, but I am thinking about adding it on the days I do strength training for a burst of cardio burn!  Plus, to get those COW points for something new!



maiziezoe said:


> I spent the day yesterday with my dad... he is a 5k, 10k, marathon runner. He gave me a lot of great advice about running and eating and drinking before running and eating and drinking after running. A wealth of knowledge that man is!!
> 
> The magic was back and better than ever. Until recently, that is. As of a couple weeks ago, I have no desire to go on the cruise (or to WDW for a week) that we have booked for December.



How wonderful that you are able to talk with him, and share running with him.  I have no advice for the WDW blahs.  I actually had a moment last week where I was kind of dreading it, but I think it was just that I felt disconnected.  I started trying to think about it again, spent some time on Theme Parks, and I really got the excitement again!



jenanderson said:


> Make up is not a problem!    Gotta have my eye liner on even though you never really see it because I wear my sunglasses.  It is kind of like having matching finger nail and toe nail polish!
> Our time:  2 hours, 22 minutes and 30 seconds!
> Our goal:  2 hours, 45 minutes (or more...we just were hoping for under 3 hours)
> 
> I am so proud of DH and totally proud of myself.  I can't believe that we completed the race in such a great time!


Jen, that is so completely and totally amazing.  I hate that you have to work on report cards today, you should just be basking in the wonderment of what you accomplished.  I am so proud of you!!!!!  Seriously girl.  You gotta tell me what brands of makeup you use!  




MushyMushy said:


> This is my biggest downfall! I just can't seem to wrap my brain around sticking with healthy eating habits on the weekends.



My biggest struggle, still, comes on the weekends.  I know what you mean.  Seems like it takes me the first half of the week to undo what I did!



corinnak said:


> Unfortunately, I did not have as awesome a race as Jen, but they can't all be brilliant.  I can't tell if I'm overtrained or undertrained, but whatever it was, it was pretty uncomfortable.  I started out with the 2:10 pace group because that was my last PR, but I just got slower as the race went on and in the end, I think that if Jen had not picked me up and kept me with her, I wouldn't have gotten in under 2:25 at all.  .



I just love that you two could cheer each other on.  Corinna, I am amazed at you two!  I just can't imagine that distance.  Slow and steady, maybe one day!



dreamer310 said:


> _New here. I'd like to join the Summer Challenge. _



Welcome!  



pjlla said:


> Just 1.8 pounds to go and 11 days until my b.day.... can I do it???  I guess we'll wait and see.
> 
> I have the schedule for this week and I am planning to attend at least two of the boot camp classes!!  I'm so excited.  New friends and a new exercise class!!



So glad you found out about the class!  And you KNOW you can make it by your birthday, with that great plan you have!



Connie96 said:


> Just bored and filling the time with... peanut butter.


  I love it.  Sounds like what I did when I did Atkins a few years ago!  



jenanderson said:


> My sister asked the same thing about the necklaces!    The one is my WDW charm necklace.  The 2nd one has engraved circles - one says 13.1 and the other one says PRINCESS.  I told my sister that I have to wear my Disney necklaces because that is where my power comes from!


They are really cool!!  You look AMAZING, by the way!



tigger813 said:


> I think all of this humidity and just generally crappy weather is getting to me!



I am really effected by weather, too!



my3princes said:


> We're home from our weekend camping trip.  It didn't rain as much as predicted so we got to do some fun things yesterday.  The next 3 1/2 weeks are totally stressful for me.  I have lots of activities for DS 8th Grade Grad (dance prep, trip chaperone, graduation, grad party for family, and other son's MRI)


You've really got a lot on your plate.  Hoping you can continue to get things done, and sending lots of ppd for your son's MRI!!!!



cclovesdis said:


> Of course, my father's mother must be convinced I've been pregnant with twins, no triplets, since I can remember, because if I don't eat half a pound of pasta (with her tasteless sauce, ), I haven't eaten enough.


  I wonder if it comes from living through times where food wasn't as accessible and times were harder, and they see it as a way to take care of us?




keenercam said:


> Yesterday was my first outing and we drove about an hour to meet some girlfriends from the DIS Disney brides board for lunch.  Today, we had friends over for a barbecue and I was chair-bound, so I was very disciplined in what I ordered and my BFF brought it to me.Tomorrow is my first day back in the office.  I am making a list of what I am taking for my lunch in the cooler bag.  I am going to work really hard to maintain the good eating habits you all have helped me to instill these past 10 days.




Cam, what an exciting weekend!  So glad that you are able to get out, be with friends, get back to work, etc.   (Although you might rather not go to work!)  Good luck tomorrow, and don't overdo it!



lovedvc said:


> I finally figured out how to post pics.  Sorry that these pics are photos of photos, my scanner is no longer hooked up.



You are looking good, lady!  The befores and afters really tell a story!  Be proud of that!


----------



## tigger813

Well, at least I'm drinking my water. DH and I had Trader Joe Pork Potstickers. Wind is still howling but I think all of the storms are finally over. We were lucky! It's funny but we actually have some sort of storm shield. It looks like the storms are coming right at us and then they either disappear or wrap around us and fizzle out! Hope the winds die down so I can sleep tonight. Temp is finally in the 60s so we have the big fans on blowing some cool air in.

Time to watch the Celtics and fold some laundry. Crazy morning tomorrow but hopefully I will get home by 12:30. Still have some dusting and cleaning to do before my parents come. I've taken Tuesday and Wednesday off due to stuff for the kids but those things won't take all day so I'll get stuff done those days as well.

I should get my walk in tomorrow with my neighbor so that will be a good start since I took today off. I'll be pushing hard for 150 this week. I will have to watch out for Wednesday as we're going out for supper! Lots of liquids during the day and then I'll get to enjoy my clam strips and onion rings! I'll also get extra exercise time in on Tuesday and Wednesday. 

Good night all!


----------



## flipflopmom

HELP!!!  I overate today - I was at Mom's DUH!!  I would have been fine, totally within my calorie range, until I picked up a can of unsalted, dry roasted peanuts, for a boost instead of dinner.  I cannot believe the calories in those, and I had.... several handfuls.

My stomach is very unhappy with me.  We had cranberry beans for lunch, which are similar to pintos but tastier, and they have left me...bubbly.  I have my torch run tomorrow, my first public run, and don't want to stink out the other teachers and law enforcement officers while I run.    Anyone have any quick gas relieving help????

I had an ulterior motive for today's QOTD, I needed a reminder of why my trip is so important to my family, and you guys must have done a great job motivating me, b/c we added an extra night to our trip!  It won't add up to a lot of extra time, but will mean for a safer drive on the way home.  Basically, the only ADR I could get for CRT was at 2:00 on our checkout day.  That would mean probably around 4 before we left WDW, and a looong night of driving after a week of going.  I called, and the pixie dust for the trip has begun, b/c there was an availablity for that night at BLT in a LV studio.  We'll be able to have a relaxing evening, and get up early to start out the next morning!   I am finally excited!


----------



## jenanderson

corinnak said:


> Congratulations Jenanderson and DH - you guys had such a great race and I'm so glad I got a chance to run the last 3 miles with you - was it 2 or 3? It really FELT like 3!!!  Those were some hills.
> 
> I started out with the 2:10 pace group because that was my last PR, but I just got slower as the race went on and in the end, I think that if Jen had not picked me up and kept me with her, I wouldn't have gotten in under 2:25 at all.  Thanks, Jen!  And good luck with those report cards!  Make sure to get enough movement throughout the day as well - muscles can lock up pretty badly if you do that kind of exertion and then sit too much.



Corinna - I am so glad that we were there at the end for each other!  I think that we must have both been keeping each other going because I know that running with you I felt inspired by all your experience...so THANKS to you!

I am still working on report cards but I was pretty good about getting up throughout the day to walk around a bit.  



Rose&Mike said:


> WooHoo!!!! I'm so happy for you all! And what a great time with all those hills at the end!
> 
> And all I can add is---*Come run the Wine and Dine with us (me and DH)  in October!!!!*



Oh boy would I love to do the Wine and Dine with you and your DH... but that will not work into either my schedule or my budget!   

I will be doing the Princess next year!  



dreamer310 said:


> _New here. I'd like to join the Summer Challenge. _



Welcome to the BL Challenge!  



mikamah said:


> Jen and Corinna-   You two totally rock!!  Jen, you look awesome!! So happy and the pink is your color!!
> Corinna- I'm sorry the race was not one of your best, but I hope you are as proud as you should be!!  You ran 13.1 miles!!  You are both such an inspiration to me.  Jen to hear you say in january you could hardly run one minute, gives me hope that I will run the princess next year.  I'm so excited for  both of you.  So inspiring.  Congratulations!!!



I was so happy!  I am really proud of how hard I have worked and just feel so good about where I am at.  

You can TOTALLY run the Princess next year!     It was January 4th when I started the C25K.  You can do it too!!!!



my3princes said:


> The next 3 1/2 weeks are totally stressful for me.  I have lots of activities for DS 8th Grade Grad (dance prep, trip chaperone, graduation, grad party for family, and other son's MRI)  I brought a bunch of stuff with me this weekend and worked on it while it rained so I'm happy about that.



Sorry to hear that you have some stressful weeks ahead.  I hope that you can find some ways to have moments of relaxation.



cclovesdis said:


> Way to go Corinna and JenA! You both did great.



Thanks!  



keenercam said:


> Saturday's QOTD:What can/do you do to reduce stress?
> Its interesting.  I had a weight watchers leader a few years ago that I told I am a stress eater.  She said I shouldnt think of it as stress eating.  She said instead of saying Im stressed to figure out what exactly I am.
> 
> I realized that stressed is an umbrella word for me and I really need to figure out what was making me stressed so that I could address the underlying issue rather than eating to mask it.  For me stressed can be  overworked or overwhelmed, worried, or overtired and NONE of those things = hungry so how could eating resolve the issue?  Now, when I am feeling stressed I try to take a break from the work or get help with it, or I try to get to bed early or take a nap or accept the fact that I am worried about something and I just have to wait it out, pray and hope for the best.
> where we can all find what we love, whether it is running around a resort or relaxing by a pool or standing in front of the Castle.
> 
> JenA and Corinna  Congratulations on your AWESOME half marathon finish times!! You ladies ROCKED that course.  So happy for you! I hope you are both feeling very proud of yourselves tonight!



I love what you wrote about stress.  It is so true.  I am often overworked and overwhelmed...but that is NOT hungry.  I need to think of that more often.

Thanks for the congrats...I am feeling very proud tonight!  



pinkle said:


> wow Jen!  How inspiring!!! How long did you train?  Do you ever have those days that your legs just don't want to run?  I've been doing 4-5km about 5 days a week and yesterday I ended up walking 1/2 of it because i felt so lethargic!
> Good for you!
> Keep it up. I'm sure those Disney charms were very motivating!  Dreams come true!



As I typed earlier, it was January 4th when I started the C25K.  I will say that I was totally dedicated to it and followed it exactly without skipping a run (even when I had to run in 10 below zero temperatures).  After DH and I completed the C25K program, we continued to run 3-4 days a week and increased our miles a bit.  When we decided in March to do the 1/2 marathon, we followed a 1/2 marathon training plan to be sure we could handle the miles.  Believe me...I have had MANY days where my legs just don't want to run.  Last week there was a night where DH and I tried to do 3 miles and couldn't do it.  We ended up walking over half our run.  We still have many good runs and many bad runs.  I am just thankful that today was such a good run.



flipflopmom said:


> Jen, that is so completely and totally amazing.  I hate that you have to work on report cards today, you should just be basking in the wonderment of what you accomplished.  I am so proud of you!!!!!  Seriously girl.  You gotta tell me what brands of makeup you use!



I would love not to be working on my report cards but I have taken many breaks today.  I will be so happy when school is done on Friday.  

My make-up is just cheap, old Cover Girl.  I guess make-up just sticks to me well!  

I will now admit to what I had for supper.  I figured it can't be all that bad since I ran what I did today.  Here is my food for the day:

Breakfast:  2 pieces of toast with a bit of butter

1/2 Marathon:  Several glasses of Powerade and a package of sports jelly beans

After Run:  1/2 container of Powerade

Lunch:  Slice of angel food cake, strawberries and Cool Whip (fat free), 10 almonds

Dinner (it all goes down hill here):  12 oz steak (yep, I ate it all), garlic mashed potatoes, salad with fat free dressing and a serving of peppermint bon bon ice cream!  

I do promise to be back on plan tomorrow.  I know that running does not mean I can always eat whatever I want...but for tonight it was fine with me!  Time to get back to my report cards!


----------



## my3princes

We watched the NBC special that was on at 7 PM about the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  Amazing.  Now we are even more excited about our summer trip


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lovedvc said:


> I finally figured out how to post pics.  Sorry that these pics are photos of photos, my scanner is no longer hooked up.
> 
> This first picture is the picture that pushed me over the edge.  I had put my heart and soul into a surprise 35th anniversary for my parents.  I was so proud of that party until I got the photos back.  I can't believe that my husband let me leave the house looking that way.  Three weeks later I joined ww and lost 50 lbs. in 7 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next photos was after those 50 lbs.  Currently I am 7 lbs away from this weight and will be there shortly.



Wow good for you.  Only 7lbs away.  that is great.  Keep up the good work and you will get there before you know it.  thanks for sharing.



flipflopmom said:


> HELP!!!  I overate today - I was at Mom's DUH!!  I would have been fine, totally within my calorie range, until I picked up a can of unsalted, dry roasted peanuts, for a boost instead of dinner.  I cannot believe the calories in those, and I had.... several handfuls.
> 
> My stomach is very unhappy with me.  We had cranberry beans for lunch, which are similar to pintos but tastier, and they have left me...bubbly.  I have my torch run tomorrow, my first public run, and don't want to stink out the other teachers and law enforcement officers while I run.    Anyone have any quick gas relieving help????
> 
> I had an ulterior motive for today's QOTD, I needed a reminder of why my trip is so important to my family, and you guys must have done a great job motivating me, b/c we added an extra night to our trip!  It won't add up to a lot of extra time, but will mean for a safer drive on the way home.  Basically, the only ADR I could get for CRT was at 2:00 on our checkout day.  That would mean probably around 4 before we left WDW, and a looong night of driving after a week of going.  I called, and the pixie dust for the trip has begun, b/c there was an availablity for that night at BLT in a LV studio.  We'll be able to have a relaxing evening, and get up early to start out the next morning!   I am finally excited!



I know there is meds you can take like gas x but I cant speak from experience I never used them.  Im sure you will be fine and who cares just make comments to people next to you like gosh what smells.  then they will think it was someone else.  

Im glad your excited for your trip as you should be.  I always get like that before trips too.  Im not sure what it is.  We leave for our trip to TN in a few weeks and Im not as excited as I should be.  Im worrying about the money we are going to spend and the stuff I have to get together.  Its dumb stuff but for some reason this always happens before trips.  I know when it gets a week or so away I will be excited.  Glad you are at that point and so glad you are staying the extra night.  Im sure it will make for a much better drive home!


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> How awesome to have those birthday memories at DL from your childhood.  I never went as a child, and I'm so happy to be able to bring Michael and let him make some of the amazing memories he's made.  I'll be sure to encourage him to look into the college program when it's time. Not just so I can visit him, but that would be nice.



 as I recall he is an animator in the making already!  



Greenfield1984 said:


> I had a really good day yesterday at my brother`s BBQ.  I actually had my DH make my plate for me so that I didn`t have to be tempted, so he only brought me our grilled chicken, green salad, and raw veggies.  I didn`t snack on any chips and I didn`t have any desserts (I wasn`t depriving myself, just really didn`t feel like having any). The only 'bad' thing I had was 2 beers.  But i tracked everything and was within my calorie range for the day, so I`m very happy



If it was in your calorie range, I say enjoy the beer!    Remember we have to live with our new, healthier lifestyles.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thank you so much for your advice.  It is all well taken.  I will keep on standing my ground and just be confident with myself.  Most of the other family members are supportive.  Its just my nana.  She gets offended when you dont eat her food.  I think its the generation.  Ive dealt with it all my life so I guess Im in a good place now to not just give in because I feel bad.  Thanks again!



Ah, grandmas, gotta love 'em!  When it's my turn to be a little old lady, I am really going to make everyone dance to my tune!  



jenanderson said:


> We got to the race about 6:15 AM and I was stunned by all the runners (even though I knew it would be huge, I was still surprised).  I was even more surprised when I saw that our area to line up was about 2 blocks back from the start line (this was based on the pace we were aiming for).    The weather really was cooperating with us as it was a perfect temperature.  There were points where it was really sunny and hot and other times where the skies were a bit cloudy and a slight breeze would come (loved this part).  DH and I felt really good this morning and the first miles passed pretty quickly.  We had planned on walking at mile 4...but didn't.  We walked for a couple of moments to get drinks at mile 5 and then ran right away again.  We planned on walking at mile 8...but didn't.  Again, we walked for a minute or two to drink and have some jelly beans.  At about mile 11 we caught up with Corinna and again, walked as we had drinks.  Then we ran again.  The end of the race is almost all uphill.  There was one really steep hill where we power walked up part of it as our running was as slow as walking!  I was so excited to see the flag for mile 13 and crossing the finish line was AMAZING!
> 
> Our time:  2 hours, 22 minutes and 30 seconds!
> Our goal:  2 hours, 45 minutes (or more...we just were hoping for under 3 hours)



 jen!   Congrats on your great time!  You look so pretty and happy!  It is amazing to think that you started running less than six months ago.  You are an inspiration to us all!  



corinnak said:


> Congratulations Jenanderson and DH - you guys had such a great race and I'm so glad I got a chance to run the last 3 miles with you - was it 2 or 3? It really FELT like 3!!!  Those were some hills.
> 
> Unfortunately, I did not have as awesome a race as Jen, but they can't all be brilliant.  I can't tell if I'm overtrained or undertrained, but whatever it was, it was pretty uncomfortable.  I started out with the 2:10 pace group because that was my last PR, but I just got slower as the race went on and in the end, I think that if Jen had not picked me up and kept me with her, I wouldn't have gotten in under 2:25 at all.  Thanks, Jen!  And good luck with those report cards!  Make sure to get enough movement throughout the day as well - muscles can lock up pretty badly if you do that kind of exertion and then sit too much.
> 
> The rest of my day:  2 picnics (I'm already late for one) and a 3rd Grade Musical tonight.



 corinnak!  Sorry that the race wasn't what you hoped but you finished and your time sounds great to me, although I know it wasn't a PR for you.  You showed us what it was like to stick with it, even when things weren't going your way!  



dreamer310 said:


> _New here. I'd like to join the Summer Challenge. _



 dreamer 310!  Thanks for joining our challenge!  

*lovedvc,* how exciting to be 7 pounds from you goal!  

I would also like to  another new member, tiki23!  Thanks for joining us!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> The next 3 1/2 weeks are totally stressful for me.  I have lots of activities for DS 8th Grade Grad (dance prep, trip chaperone, graduation, grad party for family, and other son's MRI)  I brought a bunch of stuff with me this weekend and worked on it while it rained so I'm happy about that.  I think I can control my food intake which used to be a huge problem for me as I am a stress eater.  Unfortunately I get a horrible back ache when I'm over stressed and it has already arrived   I'm just going to keep picking away at projects, hope for the best with the MRI (I pray the brain tumor isn't regrowing) and watch what I eat.



Sending good thoughts your way for good tests results. Enjoy all the 8th grade stuff! 



jenanderson said:


> I will now admit to what I had for supper.  I figured it can't be all that bad since I ran what I did today.  Here is my food for the day:
> 
> Breakfast:  2 pieces of toast with a bit of butter
> 
> 1/2 Marathon:  Several glasses of Powerade and a package of sports jelly beans
> 
> After Run:  1/2 container of Powerade
> 
> Lunch:  Slice of angel food cake, strawberries and Cool Whip (fat free), 10 almonds
> 
> Dinner (it all goes down hill here):  12 oz steak (yep, I ate it all), garlic mashed potatoes, salad with fat free dressing and a serving of peppermint bon bon ice cream!
> 
> I do promise to be back on plan tomorrow.  I know that running does not mean I can always eat whatever I want...but for tonight it was fine with me!  Time to get back to my report cards!



I think a big dinner every once in a while is not the end of the world. And if you look at it, you ate almost nothing the rest of the day.

Kathy and Lisa--Thanks. I've been working on some of the meditation breathing stuff today, and it really does make such a big difference. I just need to remember to do it! Biofeedback sounds good, but our insurance is terrible this year, so I'm guessing we would be paying out of pocket, but might still be worth looking into. And I have pacs, Dona, I believe, has pvcs. It's just still amazing to me sometimes how frequent they can be.

We had a nice day today. Spent a lot of time working in the yard. We had gorgeous weather. The spring weather we never had, since we went from 60 to 90. Spent some time floating in the pool. I also booked DS's plane tickets. He's coming home at the end of the month for a long weekend. 

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow.

Taryn--I'm glad you're getting excited about your trip!


----------



## JOANNEL

I too had a bad food day, went to a baby shower and grazed all afternoon!!

Did get an hour walk in this am and lots of fruit!!

LoveDVC -you look great!!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Okay, its time the reminder to weigh in.  Here's the list of people I haven't got weights from yet.  There's still time to get in before the results come out on Tuesday:
3TinskAndAnEeyore
BernardandMissBianca
CaptJackSparrowsGirl
cclovesdis
CharityLynn
Craftydawn
czkmom
disneygrlkat
donac
EeyoresButterfly
escape
Jenna319
luvmy3jewels
MickeyMagic
mommyarewegoingback
My2Pixies
njcarita
OctoberBride03
pintamino
Psychodisney
ScrappyTink
SunnyB1066
tiki23
Tinker'n'Fun​


----------



## LMDisneygirl

QOTD:  What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?

There are so many things I love about WDW, but I think the answer to the question for me is the immersiveness of it!  The being away from home, not having to cook, the fun, the characters, the rides, the shows, and the constant happy wonderful music piped in all around.  There's nowhere else like it that I've been to.  

We stayed off-site once when someone gifted us a stay at a timeshare.  That was great of course.  It was super nice, we had laundry in our place, and there were many great things about it.  But we didn't like that we felt like we LEFT our vacation every night when we drove off the WDW property.  I know everyone feels differently and some love staying off-site for many reasons.  But it comes back to that immersive feeling I love!  Gotta be back on-site, which we will be in August!!!!!!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

LuvBaloo said:


> Okay, its time the reminder to weigh in.  Here's the list of people I haven't got weights from yet.  There's still time to get in before the results come out on Tuesday:
> 3TinskAndAnEeyore
> BernardandMissBianca
> CaptJackSparrowsGirl
> cclovesdis
> CharityLynn
> Craftydawn
> czkmom
> disneygrlkat
> donac
> EeyoresButterfly
> escape
> Jenna319
> luvmy3jewels
> MickeyMagic
> mommyarewegoingback
> My2Pixies
> njcarita
> OctoberBride03
> pintamino
> Psychodisney
> ScrappyTink
> SunnyB1066
> tiki23
> Tinker'n'Fun​



I sent you a pm XD


----------



## princessbride6205

I'm not all caught up on this thread, but I had to yell a big shout out to *Corinna & Jen A*. Congrats on the half marathon today! 
*Jen* - You had such an awesome time for your 1st half - and to only have trained since January. Way to go to you and your DH!


----------



## maiziezoe

jenanderson said:


> Make up is not a problem!    Gotta have my eye liner on even though you never really see it because I wear my sunglasses.  It is kind of like having matching finger nail and toe nail polish!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job with your run!  You will totally be able to do the 1/2 in February.  In January of this year I could barely run for 60 seconds - now I am going to register for my 2nd half marathon...just 6 months later!  You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on trying something new for exercising!  Hope you had fun with your yoga!
> 
> Alright, I would reply more but it is going to be a busy day.  I have report cards that MUST be done before tomorrow and I have barely started them.  I will give you all a brief update on the race.
> 
> We got to the race about 6:15 AM and I was stunned by all the runners (even though I knew it would be huge, I was still surprised).  I was even more surprised when I saw that our area to line up was about 2 blocks back from the start line (this was based on the pace we were aiming for).    The weather really was cooperating with us as it was a perfect temperature.  There were points where it was really sunny and hot and other times where the skies were a bit cloudy and a slight breeze would come (loved this part).  DH and I felt really good this morning and the first miles passed pretty quickly.  We had planned on walking at mile 4...but didn't.  We walked for a couple of moments to get drinks at mile 5 and then ran right away again.  We planned on walking at mile 8...but didn't.  Again, we walked for a minute or two to drink and have some jelly beans.  At about mile 11 we caught up with Corinna and again, walked as we had drinks.  Then we ran again.  The end of the race is almost all uphill.  There was one really steep hill where we power walked up part of it as our running was as slow as walking!  I was so excited to see the flag for mile 13 and crossing the finish line was AMAZING!
> 
> Our time:  2 hours, 22 minutes and 30 seconds!
> Our goal:  2 hours, 45 minutes (or more...we just were hoping for under 3 hours)
> 
> I am so proud of DH and totally proud of myself.  I can't believe that we completed the race in such a great time!
> 
> On the way home, we were talking about registering for our next 1/2 marathon...we must be insane!
> 
> Alright, time to focus on the grades but I just wanted to share how happy I was.  Here is one of the photos:





corinnak said:


> Congratulations Jenanderson and DH - you guys had such a great race and I'm so glad I got a chance to run the last 3 miles with you - was it 2 or 3? It really FELT like 3!!!  Those were some hills.
> 
> Unfortunately, I did not have as awesome a race as Jen, but they can't all be brilliant.  I can't tell if I'm overtrained or undertrained, but whatever it was, it was pretty uncomfortable.  I started out with the 2:10 pace group because that was my last PR, but I just got slower as the race went on and in the end, I think that if Jen had not picked me up and kept me with her, I wouldn't have gotten in under 2:25 at all.  Thanks, Jen!  And good luck with those report cards!  Make sure to get enough movement throughout the day as well - muscles can lock up pretty badly if you do that kind of exertion and then sit too much.
> 
> The rest of my day:  2 picnics (I'm already late for one) and a 3rd Grade Musical tonight.



You two are amazing!!  Ab-Fab! I am so proud of you both!


lovedvc ~ you look fantastic!


----------



## maiziezoe

I woke up this morning to scary skies... so I decided to skip my run and clean (I have the Nike + running shoes and I am afraid to run in the rain with them on). When I get nervous, I clean like a mad woman. I was feeling nervous about the Blackhawks game tonight... I started cleaning the kitchen then moved to the living room then I tackled the kids rooms. Oh my word... it looks like a different family lives here. I learned something while cleaning today... my floors are NOT made by Fisher Price or Mattel... I actually have hardwood floors under all those toys. *gasp*


----------



## sahbushka

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend.  I did the WW walk it day challenge and jogged/walked a 5k with a friend!  Felt good.  Then she and I went shopping to see what size I am and what styles look best on me.  I was so excited because I came home with size medium shirts!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have always been an xl or xxl so this is a huge difference for me!  I also tried on the 4 different styles of jeans at old navy to determine what style works best for my body type!

Tomorrow I start my new job and I am so nervous, but at least I should look ok!  

I need to go to bed so that I will be fresh for tomorrow.

SarahMay


----------



## maiziezoe

sahbushka said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend.  I did the WW walk it day challenge and jogged/walked a 5k with a friend!  Felt good.  Then she and I went shopping to see what size I am and what styles look best on me.  I was so excited because I came home with size medium shirts!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have always been an xl or xxl so this is a huge difference for me!  I also tried on the 4 different styles of jeans at old navy to determine what style works best for my body type!
> 
> Tomorrow I start my new job and I am so nervous, but at least I should look ok!
> 
> I need to go to bed so that I will be fresh for tomorrow.
> 
> SarahMay



Congrats!!!  I LOVE Old Navy jeans and shorts. Actually, I love all Old Navy. Yesterday I realized that 85% of my clothes are from ON. Don't tell my hubby.


----------



## donac

Rose&Mike said:


> Sending good thoughts your way for good tests results. Enjoy all the 8th grade stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> I think a big dinner every once in a while is not the end of the world. And if you look at it, you ate almost nothing the rest of the day.
> 
> Kathy and Lisa--Thanks. I've been working on some of the meditation breathing stuff today, and it really does make such a big difference. I just need to remember to do it! Biofeedback sounds good, but our insurance is terrible this year, so I'm guessing we would be paying out of pocket, but might still be worth looking into. And I have pacs, Dona, I believe, has pvcs. It's just still amazing to me sometimes how frequent they can be.
> 
> We had a nice day today. Spent a lot of time working in the yard. We had gorgeous weather. The spring weather we never had, since we went from 60 to 90. Spent some time floating in the pool. I also booked DS's plane tickets. He's coming home at the end of the month for a long weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow.
> 
> Taryn--I'm glad you're getting excited about your trip!



I am glad that the meditation breathing is helping.  I am on medication but it also helps with my bp.  My family history is for high bp (both mother and father).  My doctors is a firm belliever in family history.  You can work to fight it but at one point you have to give in.  It is not a sign of weakness to use medication.



sahbushka said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend.  I did the WW walk it day challenge and jogged/walked a 5k with a friend!  Felt good.  Then she and I went shopping to see what size I am and what styles look best on me.  I was so excited because I came home with size medium shirts!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have always been an xl or xxl so this is a huge difference for me!  I also tried on the 4 different styles of jeans at old navy to determine what style works best for my body type!
> 
> Tomorrow I start my new job and I am so nervous, but at least I should look ok!
> 
> I need to go to bed so that I will be fresh for tomorrow.
> 
> SarahMay



Good luck on your new job. 

Congrats Jen and Corrine on the great runs.


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> Well, at least I'm drinking my water.
> Time to watch the Celtics and fold some laundry. Crazy morning tomorrow but hopefully I will get home by 12:30. Still have some dusting and cleaning to do before my parents come. I've taken Tuesday and Wednesday off due to stuff for the kids but those things won't take all day so I'll get stuff done those days as well.


Yep folks - that's why we call her the Energizer Bunny!!!!


jenanderson said:


> When we decided in March to do the 1/2 marathon, we followed a 1/2 marathon training plan to be sure we could handle the miles.  My make-up is just cheap, old Cover Girl.  I guess make-up just sticks to me well!  I do promise to be back on plan tomorrow.  I know that running does not mean I can always eat whatever I want...but for tonight it was fine with me!  Time to get back to my report cards!



1.  I bet you were starving yesterday!  I won't say you earned or deserved it, because I am trying not to think of food as a reward or treat, but I will say that I am sure your body need fuel!  2. I sweat too much for makeup to stick to me when I am running!  3.  Which plan did you use?  I looked at Hal Higdon's, and if I do each week twice for the sake of my ankle, I think I could handle it, starting on about week 5 since that is what I am running now.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Im glad your excited for your trip as you should be.  I always get like that before trips too.  Im not sure what it is.  We leave for our trip to TN in a few weeks and Im not as excited as I should be.  Im worrying about the money we are going to spend and the stuff I have to get together.  Its dumb stuff but for some reason this always happens before trips.



I hope that by this time next week, I'll have a lot of my classwork done, prep for WDW done, and just enjoy!



Rose&Mike said:


> Kathy and Lisa--Thanks. I've been working on some of the meditation breathing stuff today, and it really does make such a big difference. I just need to remember to do it!



Rose - I'm going to start reminding you every time I post to you!   I'm so glad it is working for you,  maybe come up with something you can connect it to, like when I XXX I'll do my breathing.



JOANNEL said:


> I too had a bad food day, went to a baby shower and grazed all afternoon!!



Shower food is definitely one of my downfalls, I love bite size stuff, but it can definitely add up quicker than you think!  Good job getting a walk in!




LMDisneygirl said:


> QOTD:  What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?
> 
> There are so many things I love about WDW, but I think the answer to the question for me is the immersiveness of it!


DH and I stayed at the WL for our honeymoon, and that was my first trip.  We agreed then that we would NEVER stay off property if we could help it!  I know what you mean!



maiziezoe said:


> I woke up this morning to scary skies... so I decided to skip my run and clean



I need to do that every day!  I do get the stuff picked up, but within an hour, there's stuff out again.  What I really need to do is shampoo my carpets. 



sahbushka said:


> I was so excited because I came home with size medium shirts!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have always been an xl or xxl so this is a huge difference for me!


Good luck today!  I know you will be entering your job with a great amount of confidence, which is a wonderful side benefit of weight loss!



I am happy to report that for the first time in a while (probably 2 months) I only have a .5 gain for the weekend!!!  I usually lose .5lbs from a run, so I am feeling very motivated to knock out some pounds this week!

I am pretty nervous for my torch run this morning.  It works like this.  Most of the sheriff's dept. and about 5-7 teachers are meeting in an hour at the sheriff's dept.  We'll have a lead patrol car, and several officers and 1 teacher will run at a time.  (I think we've nominated them to carry the actual torch).  There is a van that we will all ride in, and from what I understand, each teacher will run a while, then trade off, and THEN REPEAT!  This is the part I am most nervous about, b/c it takes me a couple of miles, sometimes close to 3, to get in my groove.  AND I haven't done in run stop run intervals since I finished C25K.  I don't know how my legs will handle the stopping and going again!  I would prefer to just run 5 and be done.  Also, we are running on the hwy from our sheriff's dept to the county line - about 20 miles, A LOT OF IT UPHILL!

Sorry for the book, but laying it all out there helps me think about what I have to accomplish this am.  I am hoping I can just make it fun.  I think I have a slow, short, shuffly stride that I have adapted to take impact off my ankle, but I am a little intimidated, b/c the other teachers run halfs and fulls on a regular basis. I'm the rookie of the group, but was honored to have been asked by my principal to participate w/ these "elite" runners.

When we are done, I'll get to come home and shower and have lunch before I go in for my workday, so I'll report in - if I'm not in a wheelchair! 
QOTD up next!


----------



## flipflopmom

HAPPY MONDAY!!!!     I know some of us are a little upset with our weekend food habits, but the beginning of a new work week is the chance to start over.

*As I read our posts, it seems as if most of us do really well for breakfast and lunch, eating and packing basically the same things or at least we are in control.  It looks like dinner is the hard spot - figuring out what to eat and how to work it in our schedules.*

Monday's QOTD:  What's for dinner?

*I am hoping that this question will have a two-fold purpose.  #1.  It will make us think in advance about what we will have, and make better choices, (and if you don't check in until after dinner)#2.  will give us all some ideas for healthy dinners for the upcoming weeks*!

Tonight is a gymnastics night for DD1.  I'll drop her off at 5 - her nana will feed her something right before she leaves, and then she'll have her post workout bowl of cereal when she gets home.  DH will pick her up, so he will get something somewhere. Honestly, he will make that choice for himself. 

When I get home from dropping her off, it's simple dinner night for myself and DD2.  Which means:  I'll have a lowfat turkey sandwich and a side salad of greens from the garden, some veggies, and low-cal vinagrette dressing.  I'll fix DD2 a plate of veggies and low fat ranch dressing, an apple, and some peanute butter, and maybe some fat free yogurt, too,  depending on what she had for lunch.  

Have a great day all!
Taryn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> I am pretty nervous for my torch run this morning.  It works like this.  Most of the sheriff's dept. and about 5-7 teachers are meeting in an hour at the sheriff's dept.  We'll have a lead patrol car, and several officers and 1 teacher will run at a time.  (I think we've nominated them to carry the actual torch).  There is a van that we will all ride in, and from what I understand, each teacher will run a while, then trade off, and THEN REPEAT!  This is the part I am most nervous about, b/c it takes me a couple of miles, sometimes close to 3, to get in my groove.  AND I haven't done in run stop run intervals since I finished C25K.  I don't know how my legs will handle the stopping and going again!  I would prefer to just run 5 and be done.  Also, we are running on the hwy from our sheriff's dept to the county line - about 20 miles, A LOT OF IT UPHILL!
> 
> Sorry for the book, but laying it all out there helps me think about what I have to accomplish this am.  I am hoping I can just make it fun.  I think I have a slow, short, shuffly stride that I have adapted to take impact off my ankle, but I am a little intimidated, b/c the other teachers run halfs and fulls on a regular basis. I'm the rookie of the group, but was honored to have been asked by my principal to participate w/ these "elite" runners.
> 
> When we are done, I'll get to come home and shower and have lunch before I go in for my workday, so I'll report in - if I'm not in a wheelchair!
> QOTD up next!



Wow that sounds interesting.  Now what is the reasoning for you and the teachers to do this?  Good luck Im sure you will do great.  


What's for dinner?  Well my dh is not going to be home for dinner so I will just make the kids a grilled cheese, applesauce and baby carrots.  I am going to have a salad with ff-ranch and sliced tomatoe and a cheese stick.  Most likely I will have some watermelon as dessert.  Kind of a boring dinner tonight.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning ALL!

Just back from my 2.7 mile walk with my neighbor. I'll do more later!

FLIPFLOPMOM_ Yup That's me the Energizer Bunny!

QOTD: What's for dinner? I haven't a clue! I need to do a meat run at the grocery store. I guess I can take out some chicken that we can grill this afternoon before dancing! I also still haven't grilled those Vidalia onions. DH is home today so we can eat around 4:15 this afternoon before taking GG1 and her friend to dancing! Friend's mother will bring the girls home this afternoon which will save me some time.

Laundry's folded but not taken care of yet! Dining room and living room need work today as well as the kitchen.

I need to get moving now. I'll be back later!

Edit: Came home and took some steak tips out of the freezer. We'll have some potatoes and grilled Vidalia onions with the steak. I will be getting in 3 miles when I get home from work and then another 2-3 tonight on the elliptical!


----------



## lisalisalisa

Sunday QOTD: What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?

It is my happy place.  I still feel the same when I walk in as I did on my first visit.  DH and my boys love the place and we have had the most amazing family trips there. 

Back in 1994 DH and I worked together and I knew that he liked me a little.  He went to Disneyland Paris with his family and bought me back a Disney cup.  He just left it on my desk but I of course knew it was from him.   I asked him whether he enjoyed his trip and he said it was amazing.  It was then I knew he was the man for me!!  We went to Disneyland in California for our honeymoon and are returning this year with our boys for our 15th wedding anniversary.

Monday QOTD: What's for dinner

I am not sure yet I was hoping to get to the grocery store but my little one is poorly.  There is plenty of food for DH and the boys and I will probably have soup and a salad.

Well done to Jen and Corrina on your 1/2 marathon runs.  I am in awe.


----------



## MushyMushy

What's for dinner? 

I'm just going to try to work with what I've got for a change. I have some chicken breasts in the freezer and some corn on the cob sitting on the counter. Maybe I can pull together enough for a tossed salad. Not very exciting, but hopefully it'll help make up for all my mistakes during the weekend.


----------



## Rose&Mike

donac said:


> I am glad that the meditation breathing is helping.  I am on medication but it also helps with my bp.  My family history is for high bp (both mother and father).  My doctors is a firm belliever in family history.  You can work to fight it but at one point you have to give in.  It is not a sign of weakness to use medication.



 Thanks Dona. I don't look at it as a weakness, but more that I react so poorly to so many medications, side effects, etc. We'll see how it goes. My bp has been ok so far, at the high end of ok at the doctor, but the cardiologist and my doctor think it's white coat syndrome. No family history of high bp that I know of. Thanks for thinking of me.

QOTD--leftovers--hummus, some veggie pasta, and maybe a garden burger.

Have a great day everyone! I went to the Y this morning and now it's time for work.


----------



## lovedvc

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Im glad your excited for your trip as you should be.  I always get like that before trips too.  Im not sure what it is.  We leave for our trip to TN in a few weeks and Im not as excited as I should be.  Im worrying about the money we are going to spend and the stuff I have to get together.  Its dumb stuff but for some reason this always happens before trips.  I know when it gets a week or so away I will be excited.  Glad you are at that point and so glad you are staying the extra night.  Im sure it will make for a much better drive home!



I have a big trip 4 weeks from now and we will be gone for a total of 15 nights.  7 days on a carnival cruise and 7 nights in Disney with the Dining Plan.  I am excited but not excited.  I am worried about the money, the packing, the food.  The last 2 nights I haven't been able to sleep.  I haven't started my trip nightmares yet.  I usually have bad dreams where I am at the airport and I forget my passports or leave my money home.  It's awful, I get myself so worked up.  The excitement will come when the suitcases come out.  Right now I just have things piled in the corner of my room.  Everytime I think of something I tell the kids add it to the pile.  The money, well you only live once and I'm gonna enjoy myself just not too much.  I have to stay away from the roulette table.  The food, well I've looked at the cruise menu on line.  There is a spa menu that's much lighter.  I can do it.  I usually gain 6 lbs on vacation and I'm okay with that as long as I get the last 7 off before we go.  Lots of shrimp and salads.  I will definately bring my gym clothes.

This morning I woke up and I'm at the weight I was on Friday morning, which is great.  I hate waking up on Monday with a gain for the weekend it makes the week a complete battle.

QOTD:  It's funny that this question was asked today.  Last night I decided to shake things up a bit with my diet.  I have protein shakes in the house that helped me lose weight in the passed.  So tonight that will be my dinner at least for the next 4 nights.  I am eating a normal breakfast and lunch with a shake for dinner.  I want to win the Lose Before We Cruise competition that I have with 4 of our other cruisers.  One guy is up to 31 pounds lost but he started out much heavier.  My husband kept telling me last night I know you can do it baby.  That's all I need is my husband in my corner he is my biggest cheering section.  Okay I'm rambling, I woke up in the a great mood time to start my day.  See you all later.  Good Luck today.


----------



## redwalker

QOTD: What's for dinner? 

Tonight we are having Broccoli and green beans roasted in olive oil with a little sea salt, fish w/panko breadcrumbs-roasted, and rice pilaf.  This is my kids favorite meal.

Feels good to be back with all of you.  I have been in contact with some dog breeders, I am on a wait list for one, and waiting for news on a dogs hips from another.  Feeling good about our potential new family member for the fall/winter.  Makes me feel better we have some prospects.  Although, it doesn't mean I haven't stop shedding tears over my old friend, but the thought of a new one gives me hope.  

I am still setting my goal at 125 for the end of the summer.  There is no reason why I can't attain that.  The only thing in my way of reaching goal weight would be Me... I am also thinking about doing my 2nd half-marathon in Oct.  I think it would be fun, and good to have a goal like that out there.  

Congratulations to all of you who reached your goal on the last challenge!  To those of you, who didn't...that is ok, what matters is that you are here, continuing your journey.  I didn't make my goal either, but here we are marching on.  Never give up, Never surrender...(it is a silly quote from Galaxy Quest, but it is true).


----------



## lisah0711

maiziezoe said:


> I learned something while cleaning today... my floors are NOT made by Fisher Price or Mattel... I actually have hardwood floors under all those toys. *gasp*







sahbushka said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend.  I did the WW walk it day challenge and jogged/walked a 5k with a friend!  Felt good.  Then she and I went shopping to see what size I am and what styles look best on me.  I was so excited because I came home with size medium shirts!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have always been an xl or xxl so this is a huge difference for me!  I also tried on the 4 different styles of jeans at old navy to determine what style works best for my body type!
> 
> Tomorrow I start my new job and I am so nervous, but at least I should look ok!



How fun to fit in smaller sizes, SarahMay!  Good luck on your new job today!  I know you will be great!  



jenanderson said:


> Corinna - I am so glad that we were there at the end for each other!  I think that we must have both been keeping each other going because I know that running with you I felt inspired by all your experience...so THANKS to you!



How fun that you could run that last distance together!  

jen, I think your body needed some fuel last night.  In Marathoning for Mortals they talk about what your body needs to recover so I would say you took care of that! It was mostly real food, too!   



Rose&Mike said:


> Kathy and Lisa--Thanks. I've been working on some of the meditation breathing stuff today, and it really does make such a big difference. I just need to remember to do it! Biofeedback sounds good, but our insurance is terrible this year, so I'm guessing we would be paying out of pocket, but might still be worth looking into. And I have pacs, Dona, I believe, has pvcs. It's just still amazing to me sometimes how frequent they can be.



It takes a few weeks for the breathing to really kick in so give that a try for awhile.  You know you always have the biofeedback to fall back on.  I myself take BP medicine.  I have a strong family history, I had high BP when I was 18 and weighed 125 so if a little medicine is what it takes to keep my here with my family, it's a small price to pay.  



LMDisneygirl said:


> We stayed off-site once when someone gifted us a stay at a timeshare.  That was great of course.  It was super nice, we had laundry in our place, and there were many great things about it.  But we didn't like that we felt like we LEFT our vacation every night when we drove off the WDW property.  I know everyone feels differently and some love staying off-site for many reasons.  But it comes back to that immersive feeling I love!  Gotta be back on-site, which we will be in August!!!!!!



 I love staying onsite.  It is part of the magic for me..



flipflopmom said:


> I hope that by this time next week, I'll have a lot of my classwork done, prep for WDW done, and just enjoy!
> 
> I am pretty nervous for my torch run this morning.  It works like this.  Most of the sheriff's dept. and about 5-7 teachers are meeting in an hour at the sheriff's dept.  We'll have a lead patrol car, and several officers and 1 teacher will run at a time.  (I think we've nominated them to carry the actual torch).  There is a van that we will all ride in, and from what I understand, each teacher will run a while, then trade off, and THEN REPEAT!  This is the part I am most nervous about, b/c it takes me a couple of miles, sometimes close to 3, to get in my groove.  AND I haven't done in run stop run intervals since I finished C25K.  I don't know how my legs will handle the stopping and going again!  I would prefer to just run 5 and be done.  Also, we are running on the hwy from our sheriff's dept to the county line - about 20 miles, A LOT OF IT UPHILL!



Taryn, good luck with your torch run today.  I am sure that you will do great!    for your busy times.  Thank goodness a trip to WDW awaits at the end!  



flipflopmom said:


> Monday's QOTD:  What's for dinner?
> 
> *I am hoping that this question will have a two-fold purpose.  #1.  It will make us think in advance about what we will have, and make better choices, (and if you don't check in until after dinner)#2.  will give us all some ideas for healthy dinners for the upcoming weeks*!



I have no idea!    I have jury duty today so DH will be in charge of dinner tonight.  I will suggest spagetti because it is easy and I can easily just eat a small portion and I have lots of salad makings in the fridge.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> What's for dinner?  Well my dh is not going to be home for dinner so I will just make the kids a grilled cheese, applesauce and baby carrots.  I am going to have a salad with ff-ranch and sliced tomatoe and a cheese stick.  Most likely I will have some watermelon as dessert.  Kind of a boring dinner tonight.



Sounds pretty tasty to me!  

Another person who wishes they had done a little better in the eating department over the week-end but the scale doesn't show too much damage.  Hopefully I will have lots of time to walk around the courthouse today and get in some extra steps.  I have my exercise clothes in the car.  Maybe I can run around Lake Coeur d'Alene at lunch if the weather lets up a bit.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

redwalker said:


> QOTD: What's for dinner?
> 
> Tonight we are having Broccoli and green beans roasted in olive oil with a little sea salt, fish w/panko breadcrumbs-roasted, and rice pilaf.  This is my kids favorite meal.
> 
> Feels good to be back with all of you.  I have been in contact with some dog breeders, I am on a wait list for one, and waiting for news on a dogs hips from another.  Feeling good about our potential new family member for the fall/winter.  Makes me feel better we have some prospects.  Although, it doesn't mean I haven't stop shedding tears over my old friend, but the thought of a new one gives me hope.
> 
> I am still setting my goal at 125 for the end of the summer.  There is no reason why I can't attain that.  The only thing in my way of reaching goal weight would be Me... I am also thinking about doing my 2nd half-marathon in Oct.  I think it would be fun, and good to have a goal like that out there.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who reached your goal on the last challenge!  To those of you, who didn't...that is ok, what matters is that you are here, continuing your journey.  I didn't make my goal either, but here we are marching on.  Never give up, Never surrender...(it is a silly quote from Galaxy Quest, but it is true).



 Hi redwalker!  Nice to see you.    for missing your wonderful companion.  It will be fun to have another dog and I found our new dog helped remind us of all the entertaining things our old dog did when he was younger.  Just like with the kids, you have a tendency to forget some things!  

You can make your goal by summer!  

You are missing a / (forward slash) in the HTML code for your clippie.  If you go back to edit your signature and make the last IMG phrase look like this [/IMG] then your clippie will show in your signature.


----------



## redwalker

QOTD: What's for dinner? 

Tonight we are having Broccoli and green beans roasted in olive oil with a little sea salt, fish w/panko breadcrumbs-roasted, and rice pilaf.  This is my kids favorite meal.

Feels good to be back with all of you.  I have been in contact with some dog breeders, I am on a wait list for one, and waiting for news on a dogs hips from another.  Feeling good about our potential new family member for the fall/winter.  Makes me feel better we have some prospects.  Although, it doesn't mean I haven't stop shedding tears over my old friend, but the thought of a new one gives me hope.  

I am still setting my goal at 125 for the end of the summer.  There is no reason why I can't attain that.  The only thing in my way of reaching goal weight would be Me... I am also thinking about doing my 2nd half-marathon in Oct.  I think it would be fun, and good to have a goal like that out there.  

Congratulations to all of you who reached your goal on the last challenge!  To those of you, who didn't...that is ok, what matters is that you are here, continuing your journey.  I didn't make my goal either, but here we are marching on.  Never give up, Never surrender...(it is a silly quote from Galaxy Quest, but it is true).


----------



## bellaphia

Hi All:
what's for Dinner?
hmmm...good question-for me it will be salad and grilled chicken...DD's not sure-DD1 has gymnastics and DD2 isn't feeling well...probably chicken and salad for them as well.
Enjoy your week everyone!


----------



## JOANNEL

I am still amazed at all the support here. You guys are great!!

I got on the scale to see how much damage I did!! I am the same as friday, I am so happy!! I guess the walking helped!!

What's for dinner??- Left overs, DH will eat his left over pizza and I will have the left over salad. With the kids gone we are trying to eat what's here and get the fridge and freezer empty!!

Thanks again for al the support. I have a step class this am and a walk with a friend tonight!!

Have a great week all!!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

QOTD:  What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?
WDW makes me feel like a kid again! It is a wonderful feeling to go back to that place where I have so many childhood memories. It makes me forget  about everything else that has been going on in life, and remember what is most important in life and what is most important to me, and that's my family.


Monday's QOTD:  What's for dinner? 
Well... tonight's dinner probubly won't be so good if I had to guess. Today is DH and I's 2 year anniversary so we are going out to dinner for it. So I'm sure it won't be great, but I'm thinking a salad, somekind of chicken dish  and a sweet potato sounds really good, a probubly a fruity beverage of choice lol


----------



## maiziezoe

flipflopmom said:


> I am pretty nervous for my torch run this morning.  It works like this.  Most of the sheriff's dept. and about 5-7 teachers are meeting in an hour at the sheriff's dept.  We'll have a lead patrol car, and several officers and 1 teacher will run at a time.  (I think we've nominated them to carry the actual torch).  There is a van that we will all ride in, and from what I understand, each teacher will run a while, then trade off, and THEN REPEAT!  This is the part I am most nervous about, b/c it takes me a couple of miles, sometimes close to 3, to get in my groove.  AND I haven't done in run stop run intervals since I finished C25K.  I don't know how my legs will handle the stopping and going again!  I would prefer to just run 5 and be done.  Also, we are running on the hwy from our sheriff's dept to the county line - about 20 miles, A LOT OF IT UPHILL!
> 
> Sorry for the book, but laying it all out there helps me think about what I have to accomplish this am.  I am hoping I can just make it fun.  I think I have a slow, short, shuffly stride that I have adapted to take impact off my ankle, but I am a little intimidated, b/c the other teachers run halfs and fulls on a regular basis. I'm the rookie of the group, but was honored to have been asked by my principal to participate w/ these "elite" runners.
> 
> When we are done, I'll get to come home and shower and have lunch before I go in for my workday, so I'll report in - if I'm not in a wheelchair!
> QOTD up next!



Good luck today!!  My friend Craig did that run yesterday.


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> Monday's QOTD:  What's for dinner?



I wish I could get in a groove with dinner. The daycare DD goes to provides a late meal right before 5:00, so she is never hungry in the evening. She usually has a snack around 7:00, but not a real dinner. That is good and bad. It's good because if there are errands or whatever, I don't have to worry about her being hungry while I do what I have to do. It's bad because family dinners just don't happen and I don't plan for it. DH and I have such different tastes and different nutritional goals, that planning just for the two of us has always been less than optimal. This is one of the reasons I love going out to eat - so we can each order whatever we want without having the mess to clean up, or double the mess even. 

Anyway... Dinner will depend on whether I decide to go for a run tonight. If I do run, I'll have a turkey sandwich as soon as I walk in the door this evening and go run about an hour later. If not... well, I'll just have to keep thinking...


----------



## flipflopmom

I'm back, and I'm beat.  I ended up running 7.5 miles, which is 2.5 more than I've ever done in a day. Most of it was under my usual time, I had my first under 10 minute mile EVER! (No gas problems, either. )  I did walk a couple of really steep hills, but it was great!  I am on an endorphin high!  I burned 1000 calories on this run, probably due to intensity and starting and stopping (I did 4 legs of the 17 miles).  My hamstrings are on fire right now, though!

We all went to the cofee shop for lunch, and I worked too hard to get a frozen mocha like I wanted.  Did well w/ half a turkey sandwich with a slice of swiss, no l/t/m or chips!

Off to take a quick shower before heading to workday.  Hope to finish up my records, and do a few little things!  

I'll check back in tonight!  Have a great day all!
Taryn


----------



## tiki23

Greetings Everyone! Can you tell I'm excited to be here?  

Working on my fitness and weight loss goals is long overdue but I'm here now - walking, working at the gym and eating better.  My biggest challenge is getting my family on board to a healthier lifestyle; my teens would much rather eat pizza or burgers!

QOD:  What's for dinner tonight?
Thai-inspired steak - marinated in lime juice, garlic, rice wine vinegar, soy sauce and a little vegetable oil - grilled and served over mixed greens with FF sesame-asian dressing, plain rice on the side.  I'll eat 3-4 ounces of the meat, a spoonful or two of the rice and fill up on the mixed greens. 

I'll be posting more and am excited to learn more about all of your challenges and triumphs, but right now I gotta get to work!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Good morning everybody. 

I have a rare unrequested Monday off so this is bound to mess up the rest of my week  If i forget what day it is I'll remember next week when my schedule is back to normal.  

Still have to catch up with the QOTDs.  As for today's I suspect its leftover spaghetti but we'll see.  

DH will be home early. Power troubles at work so he took off early to get the oil changed in the car and then will be home.  Also have the health Dept. coming to visit my dog Onslow. We had a small incident here Weds. b4 last so he was on Quarantine till Fri and they're coming today to see that he's fine.  That'll be sometime this afternoon.  So his walk will wait till after they come. But he's so tired right now i doubt he cares. 

On another note, I have been thinking seriously about doing marathons as a walker. Over the past few days I really see no reason why i can't do it with some training. So if anybody has any ideas on that I'd love to hear them.  I contacted a friend I know who runs locally and she said there are walker friendly events here, so she's going to get me some more info.  

Hope everybody has a great day.  Be back later.


----------



## keenercam

Taryn - Congratulations on your run!! Was the torch run for special olympics?  Our state's summer games are this weekend and Every single law enforcement agency in the state will participate in the torch run this week.  It is an incredible journey and when they run the torch on the university campus on opening day and when they light the cauldron at opening ceremonies, I always cry, thinking of the amazing law enforcement personnel and others who worked hard to bring the torch to the games.  

Monday's QOTD: What's for dinner?
I am looking forward to leftovers from yesterday's barbecue -- a turkey burger with fat free cheese on a bialy with green beans and corn.  

I am so glad this was the QOTD today.  Like a lot of people here, evenings are harder for me than I should allow them to be.  I am so good and controlled for breakfast and lunch and then dinners and all the grazing before dinner or snacks afterward undo all my hard work from the day.  I am definitely working on this and it feels very under control right now.

ETA: I am really working on the COW this week.  Getting to and from the ladies room at work is such a strenuous exercise, but I keep telling myself that the water is necessary and the "exercise" of getting to and from on crutches is beneficial.  I have also been working out with my 12 pound free weights in bed, doing arm, back and shoulder exercises (all of which helps on the crutches!)

COW part 2 -- The new exercise I have added is using a resistance band and making up all sorts of stretching and strengthening exercises that I can do in bed or sitting on the side of the bed.  I am going to check sparkpeople for some resistance band exercises, too, to expand my repertoire.


----------



## tigger813

Yeah!!! My buddy, Redwalker is back! Missed you, dear friend! Wish we could walk this week but there's too much going on!!!!!

Home from work earlier than expected as my 2nd client canceled! But, I already have 3 people scheduled for next week which will also be a crazy week with school ending! I have 1 more so far for this week and only working 2 more days this week. Going to do a few more miles this afternoon and then some more tonight!

Time to have lunch with DH!


----------



## pjlla

flipflopmom said:


> I'm back, and I'm beat.  I ended up running 7.5 miles, which is 2.5 more than I've ever done in a day. Most of it was under my usual time, I had my first under 10 minute mile EVER! (No gas problems, either. )  I did walk a couple of really steep hills, but it was great!  I am on an endorphin high!  I burned 1000 calories on this run, probably due to intensity and starting and stopping (I did 4 legs of the 17 miles).  My hamstrings are on fire right now, though!
> 
> We all went to the cofee shop for lunch, and I worked too hard to get a frozen mocha like I wanted.  Did well w/ half a turkey sandwich with a slice of swiss, no l/t/m or chips!
> 
> Off to take a quick shower before heading to workday.  Hope to finish up my records, and do a few little things!
> 
> I'll check back in tonight!  Have a great day all!
> Taryn



It sounds like you did GREAT! Glad you enjoyed it..... take care of those hamstrings!!


Happy Monday all!

I'm working today, so not a lot of time to chat.

Monday's QOTD: What's for dinner?

Wish this question was asked on a day when there was something more exciting or exotic on the menu!  Tonight is taco night.  That means regular tacos for the family and a taco salad for me.  I made up 2 pounds of lean ground beef, drained and rinsed, plus I added a full can of fat-free refried beans to the beef.  Then I put on the taco seasoning.  It is in the fridge, ready to be warmed up tonight.  But not sure exactly when it will get eaten.  

I will leave directly from school to pick up DD and drive her straight to the Y for  4 pm practice.  Then DS and I will shoot home.  He and I will probably eat then.  Then back to the Y for me to pick up DD at 6:15 pm and take her to Rainbow Girls.  I will do about a 4.5 mi walk/run (walking up, running down the mountain road behind the Masonic Temple) while she is in Rainbow.... then home, hopefully by 8:15 pm or so.  DD will eat then.  Not sure when DH will be home during all of this, but it will all be ready for him to make his tacos whenever he wants.  I will try to eat my taco salad as close to 4:30 as I can, so it can digest before my run.  

TTYL........................P


----------



## tigger813

tiki23 said:


> Greetings Everyone! Can you tell I'm excited to be here?
> 
> Working on my fitness and weight loss goals is long overdue but I'm here now - walking, working at the gym and eating better.  My biggest challenge is getting my family on board to a healthier lifestyle; my teens would much rather eat pizza or burgers!
> 
> QOD:  What's for dinner tonight?
> Thai-inspired steak - marinated in lime juice, garlic, rice wine vinegar, soy sauce and a little vegetable oil - grilled and served over mixed greens with FF sesame-asian dressing, plain rice on the side.  I'll eat 3-4 ounces of the meat, a spoonful or two of the rice and fill up on the mixed greens.
> 
> I'll be posting more and am excited to learn more about all of your challenges and triumphs, but right now I gotta get to work!



Ooooohhhh that sounds so yummy! DH and I just stole your recipe for our steak for tonight! We have a ton of rice wine vinegar and now we have something to use it for! Thanks for sharing!

Welcome to the challenge! You are in good hands and among some great friends! This is my 3rd challenge! I can't go a day without reading this thread or posting on it! It keeps me on my toes and I feel obligated to stick to my plan by being here!

Thanks again for the recipe! We usually just grill it regular and put steak sauce on it or marinate it in teriyaki sauce! I love something new!


----------



## NCRedding

Busy with DD's graduation activities, so a little behind in posting.

QOTD:  What keeps me coming back to WDW.  I let go of all my stresses and am unconcerned with how I look...I can wear character shirts, dance a little bit, be as silly as I want.  

QOTD:  What's for dinner:  Trying a new recipe with boneless skinless thighs, or at least that is the plan.  I haven't felt quite right today, so I may end up making soup for me and letting DH fend for himself.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## maiziezoe

Afternoon all!

I did a 5k earlier today. When I finished, a voice come on my iPod and said something like, "Hey, this is Lance Armstrong! Great workout, you beat your personal best!" It was awesome! 

Today I got the book _The Healthy Guide to Walt Disney World... How to eat right, stay fit and be healthy in Disney_. I am looking forward to reading it.

I have a kind of personal question for the women on this thread... I'm wondering if any of you have had a hysterectomy and if you gained weight during the recovery period. There is a possibility I will have to have one in the near future.

*
Monday's QOTD: What's for dinner?*

I'm going to cook yellow squash, zucchini, artichokes, garlic and grape tomatoes with a squirt of sunflower oil spray... when it's all soft and yummy, I will mix it with angel hair pasta... my little kids LOVE it.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Been so busy, but just finished my 30 challenge with EA Sports Active. It was great and I'm starting a new set on Tuesday. For those of you who have kids and cannot find the time to get to a gym or want to change up your exercise routine this is an awesome program!! It was working muscles I didnt even know exsisted (like the ones in my thighs  )

Anywho, onto the QOTD:

I have no idea what I am cooking for dinner tonight. I really need to get planning on the meals for 2 reasons; 1) So I don't order out and 2) So I dont spend money on Ordering out that I could be spending in DL 

After reading everyone's dinner plans though, Im feeling a tad bit hungry. Going for lunch, but I'll post back when I figure out what's for dinner


----------



## N&B'smom

QOTD - I keep going back to Disney because I love how I feel when I am there.  I love sharing it with my children and creating memories that will last forever!!

QOTD (today)  We're having roast turkey and brown rice, some sort of veggie too!!

Didn't do so great this weekend but am back on track!!    It's a daily struggle for me!!


----------



## Greenfield1984

QOTD: probably salmon and corn on the cob.  rice for DD and DH. 

I'm having one of those crappy days.  Where I just wake up feeling blah, and can't snap out of it.  I even went for a walk along the river at lunchtime hoping to get my head on straight, but it didn't work.  Going to the dog park with DH and DD after work and hoping they can get me out of my funkalicious mood.


----------



## tigger813

Tiki23- Steak was awesome that way! SO Tender!!! Once again thanks for sharing! Grilled some Vidalia onion with the steak and had some microwave Green Giant Herb Roasted Potatoes.

DD1 and I went on a 2 mile walk when she got home and we have to leave for dancing in a few minutes. I'm planning on a few more miles tonight and lots more water! I'm at about 44 ounces right now. Going to buy some more Crystal Light lemonade at the store after dropping DD1 and her friend off.

Enjoy your night. I'll probably check back in again later!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> I'm back, and I'm beat.  I ended up running 7.5 miles, which is 2.5 more than I've ever done in a day. Most of it was under my usual time, I had my first under 10 minute mile EVER! (No gas problems, either. )  I did walk a couple of really steep hills, but it was great!  I am on an endorphin high!  I burned 1000 calories on this run, probably due to intensity and starting and stopping (I did 4 legs of the 17 miles).  My hamstrings are on fire right now, though!
> 
> We all went to the cofee shop for lunch, and I worked too hard to get a frozen mocha like I wanted.  Did well w/ half a turkey sandwich with a slice of swiss, no l/t/m or chips!
> 
> Off to take a quick shower before heading to workday.  Hope to finish up my records, and do a few little things!
> 
> I'll check back in tonight!  Have a great day all!
> Taryn



Great job Taryn!  Im glad you didnt have to worry about any gas issues!  Its so much easier to say no to the high calories stuff after a workout.  Good for you.


----------



## brinalyn530

I dont log onto the internet on the weekends because I find it sucks up too much of my time, but I may have to reconsider my rule since you guys posted 10+ pages this weekend! Here is my attempt to catch up  sorry if I missed anyone, I tried to comment as I came across stuff but I had to skim a little since I am supposed to be working ! Also, you'll notice, I haven't gotten the multi-quote thing down yet either.

SarahMay  WOW! (and good luck at your new job)

Greenfield1984  I have that problem a little too. For example, yesterday we went to a minor league baseball game because my sons chorus was singing the national anthem. My son forgot the prepaid tickets at school so I had to pay for us (again) to get into the game , then there was a rain delay , and to top it off some grown man knocked my son down to catch a foul ball . My son was within inches of catching the ball and some 50 year old idiot decides its OK to basically steal the ball from a kid and knock him to the ground in the process. I said my peace to the guy, he argued, I was done with it. Then he keeps talking to everyone in his group about it  so I went and got security just to shut him up. My son was so upset he gave himself a migraine, I kept telling him that we cant change other people and to just acknowledge that the guys a jerk and then let it go because theres nothing we can do about it. He seemed to be better this morning since he didnt mention the game or the incident at all, but all night last night and even this morning I kept going over the incident in my head, wishing I had said or done things differently. Wishing I had had the camera out so I couldve recorded it so the guy could see how pathetic he was, or done more to make the guy at least apologize and at best give the ball to my son because he deserved it. I wish I could take my own advice and just let stuff go instead of dwelling on it. Fortunately, things like this dont happen to us too often so its not a major cause of my weight issue, but it is something thats obviously bad for my health  mental and physical - so I need to put a conscious effort into controlling it.

The good part about yesterday was that I got the weeks shopping done, as soon as I got home I washed and prepared the fruits and veggies, packed todays lunches, got everything ready for breakfast this morning and for dinner this evening, fixed the garage door remote, and got to bed before 10 pm! I closed my door at work on Friday so I could be all caught up for today, which I am! Friday and Saturday I cleaned the house, made my master plan for cleaning so I dont get behind again, made my meal plan for this week, entered everything on a small calendar that I can keep on the counter without feeling cluttered, and started a master to do list. I had a very productive weekend! 

Saturday's QOTD: What can/do you do to reduce stress?
Im usually pretty organized (or at least I appear that way to others ), but Ive been seriously slacking since our vacation for one reason after another, it just got to the point that I was letting everything slide. Last week I had my epiphany so to speak, with Taryns and everyone elses help, so this weekend was all about spring cleaning and making plans. I got up on time this morning, finished up the laundry, got in my workout, and even got DS to school a few minutes early for his big field trip. Ive gotten so much done since Friday and Im still very motivated so being organized and having a plan to follow is definitely already helping my stress level! Now if I could let that stinking baseball incident go, Id be like, zen ! 

Connie96  Congrats on placing and beating your goal time  awesome!

Sundays QOTD : What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?
Id have to say the service. Ive never experienced the kind of customer service weve received at Disney. Every cast member Ive encountered has been willing to go out of their way to help you, answer a question, or even just acknowledge your presence. Its also a practically stress-free vacation, at least while youre on property  no driving, cooking, or cleaning (for me), no worrying about what are we going to do today (because we have ADRs and park plans), and theres always something new to do. And I am right there with you, Kathy, on the whole single mom thing  I hardly worried at all while planning our mom and son WDW trip last month, but when we go to the beach or pretty much anywhere else, Im a paranoid wreck! However, I must admit, even with all of that I still prefer cruising  DCL of course ! 

I am seriously in awe of all you runners. Congrats to everyone who competed this weekend. 

my3princes  best wishes to your family, well keep you and your son in our prayers

Connie96  It's amazing the correlation between a cleaner house and a clearer head. Wow  its like youre inside my (now clearer) head !

Lovedvc  Another WOW!

Taryn  Im glad youre getting excited about your trip, youll be on your way before you know it! And way to go on your torch run!

Monday's QOTD: What's for dinner?
I already had this one planned from my super productive weekend ! We are having sauteed chicken breast with spaghetti (Ill just have the chicken and the Whole Foods Organic Spaghetti sauce  no noodles for me). A big salad with romaine and the ruffle-y-edge green lettuce (can anyone help me with the name of that so I don't sound like a four yo when I talk about it ? ), tomatoes, red onions and a vinaigrette dressing on the side. DS will probably not have the salad (because I refuse to buy the Hidden Valley Ranch salad dressing until the bottle of ranch currently in our fridge is finished  long story) so hell have peas or corn for his veggie. I have sliced strawberries in the fridge all ready for my dessert. Now, if I can stay away from the Chewy Chips Ahoy in the pantry, my day will be a rousing success! 

I'm getting ready to go home now, hopefully you guys won't be quite so busy before I get back here tomorrow morning!

Have a happy and healthy evening everyone!

Bree


----------



## my3princes

I have been super duper busy today.  I've made lists to keep myself on track the next few weeks so now I'm picking things off the list.  I had my sandwich thin with peanut butter and fluff for breakfast and grabbed a dry blueberry bagel for lunch.  I have no idea what we will have for dinner as I was supposed to work tonight, but my boss asked me to switch to tomorrow night.  I guess I should figure out what we will be eating


----------



## Leleluvsdis

tiki23 said:


> Greetings Everyone! Can you tell I'm excited to be here?
> 
> Working on my fitness and weight loss goals is long overdue but I'm here now - walking, working at the gym and eating better.  My biggest challenge is getting my family on board to a healthier lifestyle; my teens would much rather eat pizza or burgers!
> 
> QOD:  What's for dinner tonight?
> Thai-inspired steak - marinated in lime juice, garlic, rice wine vinegar, soy sauce and a little vegetable oil - grilled and served over mixed greens with FF sesame-asian dressing, plain rice on the side.  I'll eat 3-4 ounces of the meat, a spoonful or two of the rice and fill up on the mixed greens.
> 
> I'll be posting more and am excited to learn more about all of your challenges and triumphs, but right now I gotta get to work!



That dinner sounds absolutly delicious... I will definetly be trying this recipe out!!!


----------



## N&B'smom

Thank you guys!  All you exercisers inspired me and I finally got my lazy butt up and on the treadmill.  I used some weights and such too afterwards.  Feeling GREAT right now.  So, thank you for getting me moving!  I just have to remind myself tomorrow how great I will feel AFTER I do some running!


----------



## cativa

Horrible weekend food-wise.  We are in the middle of renovating a house and I tend to use that as an excuse to do the pizza/take-out thing.  I'm too tired/busy/sore to cook...blah blah blah.  This morning I woke up feeling blech - you know that feeling when you feel undernourished?  Like your whole body is screaming for a salad?  Yep - I NEED TO LISTEN.  I was very fortunate to have a half a pound loss last week!

This week I have a better plan   I took Tuesday off of work (to meet with contractors) and while I'm there I'm going to make a big vat of vegetarian chili.  We can eat off of that Tuesday through Thursday so I have no excuse to say "I'm too tired to cook" since "cooking" will involve heating up leftovers in the micro!  I think I'm going to try this approach on weekends to make our weeknights easier.

This leads into QOTD Monday:  For dinner tonight we are having grilled chicken breasts, stuffing from a box and green beans.  Not great food (hello sodium!) but better than take out and its FAST.

QOTD Sunday:  When someone asks me why I love DL so much, I remember a photo we have of my StepDaughter when she wasn't quite 4.  She's wearing her Aurora gown and standing next to Ariel.  Ariel is smiling for the camera but SD is gazing up at Ariel...her eyes are filled with awe and love   We bought Annual Passes that day!   Where else can you cavort with mermaids, pirates, and fairy godmothers?  Where else can you hear hundreds of people gasp and yell "LOOK!" as Tinkerbell flies over a castle?  Where else is life as simple and lovely as Main Street USA and a barbershop quartet?  _Where else do you hear about love conquering evil as a dominant theme?_ Its so much more than rollercoasters.  Its so much more than characters.  Its wholesome, its absorbing, and its MAGIC.


----------



## flipflopmom

*mommy of 2 pirates: *
Well, we have a really, really small PD, and most of them are either working, on call, or worked last night.  Some just aren't runners, so they ask some of the runner teachers to join them, since we have interest in kids/ people with special needs.

*lisalisalisa* - What a sweet story about your DH!  Hope your little one feels better soon!




MushyMushy said:


> Not very exciting, but hopefully it'll help make up for all my mistakes during the weekend.



Food is fuel.  It doesn't have to be exciting all the time to be good fuel!



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--leftovers--hummus, some veggie pasta, and maybe a garden burger.


How do the garden burgers taste?  That would be healthier alternative, my DH loves his red meat, so I am not sure I could convert him, but DD2 and I might would eat them.



lovedvc said:


> I have protein shakes in the house that helped me lose weight in the passed.  So tonight that will be my dinner at least for the next 4 nights.



Glad you woke up in a good mood today on a Monday morning!!!!  You inspired me.  Since I had an unplanned turkey sandwich with my running friends for lunch, I really didn't want another one.  Don't want to cook, either, but I know I need some protein for recovery.  So tonight's dinner ended up being a protein shake.  It was good, and made passing up my CocoMochaNut iced coffee early a little less painful!




redwalker said:


> Feels good to be back with all of you.  I have been in contact with some dog breeders, I am on a wait list for one, and waiting for news on a dogs hips from another.  Feeling good about our potential new family member for the fall/winter.  Makes me feel better we have some prospects.  Although, it doesn't mean I haven't stop shedding tears over my old friend, but the thought of a new one gives me hope.
> 
> I am still setting my goal at 125 for the end of the summer.  There is no reason why I can't attain that.  The only thing in my way of reaching goal weight would be Me... I am also thinking about doing my 2nd half-marathon in Oct.  I think it would be fun, and good to have a goal like that out there.



So glad you are back!   It's good to hear that you are considering adding on to your family!  You have an awesome goal!!  And it sounds like you are on your way!



lisah0711 said:


> Another person who wishes they had done a little better in the eating department over the week-end but the scale doesn't show too much damage.  Hopefully I will have lots of time to walk around the courthouse today and get in some extra steps.  I have my exercise clothes in the car.  Maybe I can run around Lake Coeur d'Alene at lunch if the weather lets up a bit.


Ugh.  Jury duty.  Glad the scale was kind - you've been on such a roll!!



JOANNEL said:


> I am still amazed at all the support here. You guys are great!!
> 
> I got on the scale to see how much damage I did!! I am the same as friday, I am so happy!! I guess the walking helped!!


So glad the shower food didn't do you in!  And you are right about the support here.  I foresee me being a part of the challenges as long as they have them, b/c once I get to goal, whatever that may be, I will need support to maintain!



Leleluvsdis said:


> Well... tonight's dinner probubly won't be so good if I had to guess. Today is DH and I's 2 year anniversary so we are going out to dinner for it. So I'm sure it won't be great, but I'm thinking a salad, somekind of chicken dish  and a sweet potato sounds really good, a probubly a fruity beverage of choice lol



Happy Anniversary!   Enjoy your dinner, and know that you will have 3 full days to work it off before Friday's weigh in!   How convenient for it to fall at the beginning of the week!



Connie96 said:


> I wish I could get in a groove with dinner. The daycare DD goes to provides a late meal right before 5:00, so she is never hungry in the evening. She usually has a snack around 7:00, but not a real dinner.


Sounds like dinner really is a challenge.  For me, I think if I didn't have anyone else to cook/prepare/plan for, I would end up a lot lighter!  



tiki23 said:


> Greetings Everyone! Can you tell I'm excited to be here?
> 
> qOD:  What's for dinner tonight?
> Thai-inspired steak - marinated in lime juice, garlic, rice wine vinegar, soy sauce and a little vegetable oil - grilled and served over mixed greens with FF sesame-asian dressing, plain rice on the side.  I'll eat 3-4 ounces of the meat, a spoonful or two of the rice and fill up on the mixed greens.



Welcome!  We're excited to have you!!  And your dinner sounds sooo yummy!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Also have the health Dept. coming to visit my dog Onslow. We had a small incident here Weds. b4 last so he was on Quarantine till Fri and they're coming today to see that he's fine.  That'll be sometime this afternoon.  So his walk will wait till after they come. But he's so tired right now i doubt he cares.
> 
> On another note, I have been thinking seriously about doing marathons as a walker. Over the past few days I really see no reason why i can't do it with some training. So if anybody has any ideas on that I'd love to hear them.  I contacted a friend I know who runs locally and she said there are walker friendly events here, so she's going to get me some more info.


I know there are half training plans, (Hal Higdon comes to mind), and I don't see why you couldn't follow one of those walking instead of running.  I would try to find out what the normal walking pace is for marathons, and aim for that speed, using the plan to increase your mileage!



keenercam said:


> Taryn - Congratulations on your run!! Was the torch run for special olympics?  Our state's summer games are this weekend and Every single law enforcement agency in the state will participate in the torch run this week.


Yes, it was for Special Olympics.  The reason I ran is listed above, but seeing the law enforcement from the adjoining county waiting for us, as we all crossed the county line, was an emotional moment for me.  



pjlla said:


> It sounds like you did GREAT! Glad you enjoyed it..... take care of those hamstrings!!
> Wish this question was asked on a day when there was something more exciting or exotic on the menu!  Tonight is taco night.  That means regular tacos for the family and a taco salad for me.  I made up 2 pounds of lean ground beef, drained and rinsed, plus I added a full can of fat-free refried beans to the beef.  Then I put on the taco seasoning.  It is in the fridge, ready to be warmed up tonight.  But not sure exactly when it will get eaten.


That actually sounds like a great make ahead dinner on some of our busy nights!  So even though it wasn't exotic, it works!  I am trying.  I just can't get them to loosen up, my left one especially.  I think I'll try to do some yoga in the am.  That's my new workout, and I think it is helping them!



NCRedding said:


> I haven't felt quite right today, so I may end up making soup for me and letting DH fend for himself.



Hope you are feeling better now!



maiziezoe said:


> I did a 5k earlier today. When I finished, a voice come on my iPod and said something like, "Hey, this is Lance Armstrong! Great workout, you beat your personal best!" It was awesome!
> 
> Today I got the book _The Healthy Guide to Walt Disney World... How to eat right, stay fit and be healthy in Disney_. I am looking forward to reading it.



Congrats on the PR!!!!!!!!  That book sounds really interesting!  AND - your dinner sounds yummy!



Greenfield1984 said:


> I'm having one of those crappy days.  Where I just wake up feeling blah, and can't snap out of it.  I even went for a walk along the river at lunchtime hoping to get my head on straight, but it didn't work.  Going to the dog park with DH and DD after work and hoping they can get me out of my funkalicious mood.



Hoping you can shake the blahs soon!



brinalyn530 said:


> The good part about yesterday was that I got the week’s shopping done, as soon as I got home I washed and prepared the fruits and veggies, packed today’s lunches, got everything ready for breakfast this morning and for dinner this evening, fixed the garage door remote, and got to bed before 10 pm!



Bree - first off - don't worry about your no internet rule.  You got an amazing amount accomplished this weekend, and if you are like me, you would have spent too much time on here!  You should be very proud of yourself, and I can tell you feel better!  And the baseball incident - .  Your poor DS.  Congrats on getting yourself in a better mental place!



N&B'smom said:


> Thank you guys!  All you exercisers inspired me and I finally got my lazy butt up and on the treadmill.  I used some weights and such too afterwards.  Feeling GREAT right now.  So, thank you for getting me moving!  I just have to remind myself tomorrow how great I will feel AFTER I do some running!



So glad you are feeling better!  Exercise is wonderful for that, but getting started is the main problem!


----------



## flipflopmom

I am glad to say that I got my to-do list for work done this afternoon.  Well, today's anyway.  Had a big project that involved a lot of moving, bending and squatting, (cleaning out a 100 gallon fish tank and all of it's peripheral pumps, filters, chillers, and the like that we use to raise brown trout) and I think it might have helped to work out some of the soreness.  I still want to take a bath with the soaking salts DH got me for Mother's Day, but DD will want to get in, and I'm not sure if they would be good for her.

On another exciting note for those with me from the last challenge - Remember my missing ipod touch?  Well, it's still missing, but a guy DH works with has an almost new one that he wants to sell since he got a blackberry, and sold it to DH for a GREAT price!  I will have my ipod back for running, DH can have his for walking, and all just in time to load all my stuff on for WDW!!! 

I am trying to get up the energy to do something productive for my house, too.  DH and DDs cleaned some while I was in class Saturday, but I need to do bunches more!   Think I'll do the bathrooms, kitchen counters and appliances and dust - that should be enough to make me feel productive!


----------



## mikamah

Good evening all.  I skimmed through today's 4 pages, and hope to come back and read more thoroughly.  

Congrats Taryn on your run, and your new distance and speed records!!I can imagine it was very emotional.  The special olympics is so special and amazing.  

qotd- I had steak and potatoes that I grilled yesterday with a big salad.  Michael had the steak and rice and peas and corn.  I like to grill to have leftovers available for my late work nights, and also baseball night.  It was supposed to last til tuesday, but Michael is a growing boy, and eats more than I expect some nights, so tomorrow I'll have to cook again before baseball, probably burgers.  

I need to get my 20 min exercise in tonight for the cow, so we might go to the park and play some tennis.  Have a nice evening.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Taryn-I cannot wait to pick up my new planner tomorrow. Staples didn't have one in stock so I ordered it to be delivered there by tomorrow. I need to get myself more organized and stop some of my procrastinating. Thanks for the motivation. 

QOTD: Grilled chicken, rice (skipped that), and some type of mixed veggies-maybe for stir fry-they are from the freezer aisle.

Today was an okay day. I was hungry a lot today. No binges, but more eating than I had planned. I did get in 35 minutes of exercise (Wii). I had hoped to do something different, but even though I woke up on time, I had very little motivation to exercise. Still, that was the longest in a few weeks. Hoping to do at least that tomorrow morning. I actually have a plan for COW part 2 and it would be great if I had enough time to do that tomorrow. I know that the only way I will have time to get exercise in is if I do it before I leave for work so that is my goal. I just have to wake up and actually go downstairs to exercise.

Have a great day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## tiki23

I'm glad you enjoyed the steak, and thanks for the welcome! 



tigger813 said:


> Ooooohhhh that sounds so yummy! DH and I just stole your recipe for our steak for tonight! We have a ton of rice wine vinegar and now we have something to use it for! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Welcome to the challenge! You are in good hands and among some great friends! This is my 3rd challenge! I can't go a day without reading this thread or posting on it! It keeps me on my toes and I feel obligated to stick to my plan by being here!
> 
> Thanks again for the recipe! We usually just grill it regular and put steak sauce on it or marinate it in teriyaki sauce! I love something new!


----------



## N&B'smom

I've shared this here on the Dis before but the QOTD about why we go back to Disney reminded me of this.  I went to Disney just 3 weeks after having a radical hysterectomy due to cancer.  It was done via my c-section scar and many people told me I was crazy to be going along with our previously booked trip.  They told me I would need a wheelchair.  But truth be told, I was determined, when I was diagnosed (just a little over a month prior to the trip) I told the Dr that I was going to Disney and we would need to work around it.  He told me I would be fine.   He was right!!!  (heck, I had an appt for my DD at the BBB and I was not missing that!!)  That Disney trip played a huge part in my healing process not just physically but mentally.  I left for that trip having some digestive issues, not having an appetite, still had pain and wasn't 100% confident in how I'd do walking and the biggest issue...my mind was still riddled with fear.   Once I got there everything changed.  It was like someone flipped a switch and I was my old self again.    I walked everywhere, leading the way actually.  My family had difficulty keeping up (like always).    The fear left my mind and when I returned home I was my old, pre-cancer self.   I will forever be grateful that a place exists that I can go and completely forget about my worries, no matter how large or small.


----------



## tiki23

Off to the gym to work out with a couple of gal pals!  

I worked out for almost two hours total over the weekend but I need to work on the rest of my challenge goals.


----------



## tigger813

N&B'smom said:


> I've shared this here on the Dis before but the QOTD about why we go back to Disney reminded me of this.  I went to Disney just 3 weeks after having a radical hysterectomy due to cancer.  It was done via my c-section scar and many people told me I was crazy to be going along with our previously booked trip.  They told me I would need a wheelchair.  But truth be told, I was determined, when I was diagnosed (just a little over a month prior to the trip) I told the Dr that I was going to Disney and we would need to work around it.  He told me I would be fine.   He was right!!!  (heck, I had an appt for my DD at the BBB and I was not missing that!!)  That Disney trip played a huge part in my healing process not just physically but mentally.  I left for that trip having some digestive issues, not having an appetite, still had pain and wasn't 100% confident in how I'd do walking and the biggest issue...my mind was still riddled with fear.   Once I got there everything changed.  It was like someone flipped a switch and I was my old self again.    I walked everywhere, leading the way actually.  My family had difficulty keeping up (like always).    The fear left my mind and when I returned home I was my old, pre-cancer self.   I will forever be grateful that a place exists that I can go and completely forget about my worries, no matter how large or small.



SO glad you stuck to your guns and had a wonderful trip! What a super attitude you have as well! God Bless You!!!!!!


Just finished 2 miles on the elliptical. I did about 9 miles total today. I plan on getting up and doing either the 3 or 4 mile workout in the morning. After putting DD1 on the bus I'll do the 2 mile WATP. After dropping DD2 off at preschool I plan on running to the grocery store and stocking up on meat for a few weeks. DH and I have a meeting with the doctor who did DD2s neuropsyche evaluation to go over the findings. I have to pick him up at work and then we'll pick up something on the way back for lunch. Then I'll drop him back off at work. DD1s band concert is at 6:30 tomorrow night so we'll do something quick and easy for supper.

Wednesday DD1 and I are going shopping for more shorts/skorts for me and a gift for her best friend. She wants to get them matching PJs at Justice. We have a book for her already but I think it would be cute for them to have matching PJS. They are having a sleepover at her friend's house on Friday night for her birthday and going to the Cheesecake Factory! 

Have a wonderful night all my LOSER friends!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

N&B'smom said:


> I've shared this here on the Dis before but the QOTD about why we go back to Disney reminded me of this.  I went to Disney just 3 weeks after having a radical hysterectomy due to cancer.  It was done via my c-section scar and many people told me I was crazy to be going along with our previously booked trip.  They told me I would need a wheelchair.  But truth be told, I was determined, when I was diagnosed (just a little over a month prior to the trip) I told the Dr that I was going to Disney and we would need to work around it.  He told me I would be fine.   He was right!!!  (heck, I had an appt for my DD at the BBB and I was not missing that!!)  That Disney trip played a huge part in my healing process not just physically but mentally.  I left for that trip having some digestive issues, not having an appetite, still had pain and wasn't 100% confident in how I'd do walking and the biggest issue...my mind was still riddled with fear.   Once I got there everything changed.  It was like someone flipped a switch and I was my old self again.    I walked everywhere, leading the way actually.  My family had difficulty keeping up (like always).    The fear left my mind and when I returned home I was my old, pre-cancer self.   I will forever be grateful that a place exists that I can go and completely forget about my worries, no matter how large or small.



Wow thats an amazing story.  Im glad you decided to go.  Im sure it kept you positive and that is alot of the time what leads to speedier healing both physically and mental.  Good for you.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

so I did HORRIBLE for dinner... we decided on japanese and then went to coldstone oh but it was soooo worth it, I'll just have to do an extra workout tomarrow and drink lots and lots and LOTS of water with lemon lol


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Taryn-I cannot wait to pick up my new planner tomorrow. Staples didn't have one in stock so I ordered it to be delivered there by tomorrow. I need to get myself more organized and stop some of my procrastinating. Thanks for the motivation.
> CC



You are most welcome!  I love my planner!!!!!!!  Congrats on getting on the wii, AND no binges!  You are on your way!!



N&B'smom said:


> I've shared this here on the Dis before but the QOTD about why we go back to Disney reminded me of this.  I went to Disney just 3 weeks after having a radical hysterectomy due to cancer.  It was done via my c-section scar and many people told me I was crazy to be going along with our previously booked trip.  They told me I would need a wheelchair.  But truth be told, I was determined, when I was diagnosed (just a little over a month prior to the trip) I told the Dr that I was going to Disney and we would need to work around it.  He told me I would be fine.   He was right!!!  (heck, I had an appt for my DD at the BBB and I was not missing that!!)  That Disney trip played a huge part in my healing process not just physically but mentally.  I left for that trip having some digestive issues, not having an appetite, still had pain and wasn't 100% confident in how I'd do walking and the biggest issue...my mind was still riddled with fear.   Once I got there everything changed.  It was like someone flipped a switch and I was my old self again.    I walked everywhere, leading the way actually.  My family had difficulty keeping up (like always).    The fear left my mind and when I returned home I was my old, pre-cancer self.   I will forever be grateful that a place exists that I can go and completely forget about my worries, no matter how large or small.



Thank you for sharing that with us!  I am so glad you had a healing trip, and reminding us not to sweat the small stuff!



tiki23 said:


> Off to the gym to work out with a couple of gal pals!
> 
> I worked out for almost two hours total over the weekend but I need to work on the rest of my challenge goals.



That's a great workout time!  



tigger813 said:


> Just finished 2 miles on the elliptical. I did about 9 miles total today. I plan on getting up and doing either the 3 or 4 mile workout in the morning. After putting DD1 on the bus I'll do the 2 mile WATP. After dropping DD2 off at preschool I plan on running to the grocery store and stocking up on meat for a few weeks. DH and I have a meeting with the doctor who did DD2s neuropsyche evaluation to go over the findings. I have to pick him up at work and then we'll pick up something on the way back for lunch. Then I'll drop him back off at work. DD1s band concert is at 6:30 tomorrow night so we'll do something quick and easy for supper.


Where is the "I need a nap just reading that" smilie??    The neuropsyche evaluation should be interesting - you have quite the smart child on your hands!



Leleluvsdis said:


> so I did HORRIBLE for dinner... we decided on japanese and then went to coldstone oh but it was soooo worth it, I'll just have to do an extra workout tomarrow and drink lots and lots and LOTS of water with lemon lol



Japanese does have lots of sodium, so start on your water tonight to help flush it out!  Enjoy your anniversary!  

Ended up cleaning the kitchen and 1 bathroom, then crashing on the couch!  Night all!
Taryn


----------



## jenanderson

*COW NOTICE:  *If you did not submit your information from last week and still want to do so, please do so before tomorrow night.  I will be drawing for prizes tomorrow evening and I want to be sure everyone who should be is included!  



lisah0711 said:


> jen!   Congrats on your great time!  You look so pretty and happy!  It is amazing to think that you started running less than six months ago.  You are an inspiration to us all!



Thanks Lisa!  I am always so inspired by everyone here...so it is nice to think that I might be an inspiration to someone else.



Rose&Mike said:


> I think a big dinner every once in a while is not the end of the world. And if you look at it, you ate almost nothing the rest of the day.



That is what I figured.  I was sure to journal it all because in the future, I would change a few things but I know I want to remember how hungry I was after such a run and how much food it took to make me feel better.



princessbride6205 said:


> I'm not all caught up on this thread, but I had to yell a big shout out to *Corinna & Jen A*. Congrats on the half marathon today!
> *Jen* - You had such an awesome time for your 1st half - and to only have trained since January. Way to go to you and your DH!



Thanks so much.  I just really enjoyed the race and was stunned when I looked at the time as we crossed.  I could not believe that we had come in with such a wonderful time.  DH and I are already talking about how we will have to get another race on the calendar. 



sahbushka said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend.  I did the WW walk it day challenge and jogged/walked a 5k with a friend!  Felt good.



Great job with your 5K!  I did the WW walk it challenge each week with a friend of mine...I think it was a great motivator for many people!



flipflopmom said:


> 1.  I bet you were starving yesterday!  I won't say you earned or deserved it, because I am trying not to think of food as a reward or treat, but I will say that I am sure your body need fuel!  2. I sweat too much for makeup to stick to me when I am running!  3.  Which plan did you use?  I looked at Hal Higdon's, and if I do each week twice for the sake of my ankle, I think I could handle it, starting on about week 5 since that is what I am running now.



The plan that I used was one from the group that put on the marathon.  We did not do it exactly as planned though because I thought that parts of it were too much for us.  I guess I kind of combined it with the plan from Runner's World to make something that worked for me.



flipflopmom said:


> I'm back, and I'm beat.  I ended up running 7.5 miles, which is 2.5 more than I've ever done in a day. Most of it was under my usual time, I had my first under 10 minute mile EVER! (No gas problems, either. )  I did walk a couple of really steep hills, but it was great!  I am on an endorphin high!  I burned 1000 calories on this run, probably due to intensity and starting and stopping (I did 4 legs of the 17 miles).  My hamstrings are on fire right now, though!



WAY TO GO!    You did a great job with your run and I bet it felt great when you were done!



Octoberbride03 said:


> On another note, I have been thinking seriously about doing marathons as a walker. Over the past few days I really see no reason why i can't do it with some training. So if anybody has any ideas on that I'd love to hear them.  I contacted a friend I know who runs locally and she said there are walker friendly events here, so she's going to get me some more info.



I would start looking in books and online.  I try to read something on the Runner's World website and other running sites every day.  I think you could totally do it!



keenercam said:


> ETA: I am really working on the COW this week.  Getting to and from the ladies room at work is such a strenuous exercise, but I keep telling myself that the water is necessary and the "exercise" of getting to and from on crutches is beneficial.  I have also been working out with my 12 pound free weights in bed, doing arm, back and shoulder exercises (all of which helps on the crutches!)
> 
> COW part 2 -- The new exercise I have added is using a resistance band and making up all sorts of stretching and strengthening exercises that I can do in bed or sitting on the side of the bed.  I am going to check sparkpeople for some resistance band exercises, too, to expand my repertoire.



Great job with both parts of the COW for this week.  I think it is great that you have added the resistance band to things you can do to change up the exercising.  I have one that I do not use often and I should pull it back out.



maiziezoe said:


> I did a 5k earlier today. When I finished, a voice come on my iPod and said something like, "Hey, this is Lance Armstrong! Great workout, you beat your personal best!" It was awesome!



That does sound awesome!  I would love to hear a voice come on and tell me when I hit my personal best - how motivating!



Littleprincess2010 said:


> Been so busy, but just finished my 30 challenge with EA Sports Active. It was great and I'm starting a new set on Tuesday. For those of you who have kids and cannot find the time to get to a gym or want to change up your exercise routine this is an awesome program!! It was working muscles I didnt even know exsisted (like the ones in my thighs  )



YOU GO GIRL!  I tried to do the 30 day challenge and have not made it yet.  I keep missing days or do something different.  You must have been really dedicated!



N&B'smom said:


> Thank you guys!  All you exercisers inspired me and I finally got my lazy butt up and on the treadmill.  I used some weights and such too afterwards.  Feeling GREAT right now.  So, thank you for getting me moving!  I just have to remind myself tomorrow how great I will feel AFTER I do some running!



YAHOO!  Never forget how great it feels when you are done!  Glad to hear that you got up and got moving!!!!



mikamah said:


> I need to get my 20 min exercise in tonight for the cow, so we might go to the park and play some tennis.  Have a nice evening.



It is so great to hear about people getting their exercising done for the COW!  I hope we are all building positive habits!

I will admit that tonight I will not be getting my COW exercise points.  I have done great with the water and veggies but I am totally taking the day off because I am tired and a bit sore from the run yesterday.

I am planning on a bunch of exercising tomorrow though so it will be fine.

Have a great night everyone!
Jen


----------



## LMDisneygirl

tiki23 said:


> Greetings Everyone! Can you tell I'm excited to be here?
> 
> Working on my fitness and weight loss goals is long overdue but I'm here now - walking, working at the gym and eating better.  My biggest challenge is getting my family on board to a healthier lifestyle; my teens would much rather eat pizza or burgers!



Greetings right back at ya!  I'm with your teens.  I'd rather eat pizza or burgers too.  That is the first layer of my weight problems.  I'm trying to eat at home more as a first step.

Monday QOTD: Dinner.  For dinner tonight we had spaghetti.  I really like this whole wheat blend spaghetti, but tonight it was the regular stuff since I was cooking for another family too and I didn't know if they would like it.


----------



## flipflopmom

Morning everyone!  

*Friendship is born at that moment when one person says to another: What! You, too? Thought I was the only one. (C.S. Lewis)* 

_I think this symbolizes why we are so successful here, we become friends with common goals.  I also read that  having fitness buddies is a big factor in lifestyle success for accountability, motivation and inspiration.  DUH.  We all get that here.  However, as much as some of us try , we can't live on Dis!  (I try really hard!)_


*Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?*

One dear friend in particular has been very helpful to me.  She also teaches K, and her room is right beside mine.  Even though we've lost some connection since I started choosing to eat lunch in my classroom to avoid the cafeteria food temptations (I love the school's yeast rolls), she is very patient to listen to me ramble. I am also battling a bit right now, b/c I still feel very fat, and the excessive flab on my stomach makes me feel very self conscious.  She helps me maintain a healthy outlook, if I share and ask her to.

Other friends help by throwing compliments my way occasionally! 

My family.  Mixed bag.  Mom and DH are very complimentary, great to watch the girls so I can run or exercise if need be, but they don't help at all when it comes to healthy food choices.  DH, and both of our families, are overeaters. Both will say - "you need to eat more than that", or buy stuff that I don't need to be around.   I try to inspire, and have gotten my mom and DH walking, even though Mom has fibromyalgia and it is hard for her sometimes.  Mom also says I don't need to lose any more, as do a lot of friends, which is frustrating.  One day I'm going to walk in naked just so they know!

I forgot to share, but I had another experience yesterday that will motivate and encourage me for a long time.  Our sheriff is our age (youngest in our county's history) and has been a good friend of Dh and I since childhood.  It's been a few months since I saw him, and wondered why I didn't get my usual half hug hello when I saw him. After I did my first few miles and got back on the bus to rest a bit, he apologized profusely and said "while you were running I asked who the new teacher was.  I totally did not recognize you, you look amazing!"  I need to remember those things when I feel upset that I am not where I want to be!!!!!!

I hope you all have a wonderful, inspiration filled, positive outlook, and great choice day!
Taryn


----------



## cclovesdis

N&B'smom said:


> I've shared this here on the Dis before but the QOTD about why we go back to Disney reminded me of this.  I went to Disney just 3 weeks after having a radical hysterectomy due to cancer.  It was done via my c-section scar and many people told me I was crazy to be going along with our previously booked trip.  They told me I would need a wheelchair.  But truth be told, I was determined, when I was diagnosed (just a little over a month prior to the trip) I told the Dr that I was going to Disney and we would need to work around it.  He told me I would be fine.   He was right!!!  (heck, I had an appt for my DD at the BBB and I was not missing that!!)  That Disney trip played a huge part in my healing process not just physically but mentally.  I left for that trip having some digestive issues, not having an appetite, still had pain and wasn't 100% confident in how I'd do walking and the biggest issue...my mind was still riddled with fear.   Once I got there everything changed.  It was like someone flipped a switch and I was my old self again.    I walked everywhere, leading the way actually.  My family had difficulty keeping up (like always).    The fear left my mind and when I returned home I was my old, pre-cancer self.   I will forever be grateful that a place exists that I can go and completely forget about my worries, no matter how large or small.



Wow! That is so great that you went. What an inspiration!



flipflopmom said:


> You are most welcome!  I love my planner!!!!!!!  Congrats on getting on the wii, AND no binges!  You are on your way!!
> 
> Taryn



Thanks!



jenanderson said:


> *COW NOTICE:  *If you did not submit your information from last week and still want to do so, please do so before tomorrow night.  I will be drawing for prizes tomorrow evening and I want to be sure everyone who should be is included!
> !



I sent you my points, but I did not mention part 2. I actually just got out my 3 cup water bottle. It is one of hard plastic ones from L.L. Bean. I drink a full one while I exercise.



flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?*
> 
> I forgot to share, but I had another experience yesterday that will motivate and encourage me for a long time.  Our sheriff is our age (youngest in our county's history) and has been a good friend of Dh and I since childhood.  It's been a few months since I saw him, and wondered why I didn't get my usual half hug hello when I saw him. After I did my first few miles and got back on the bus to rest a bit, he apologized profusely and said "while you were running I asked who the new teacher was.  I totally did not recognize you, you look amazing!"  I need to remember those things when I feel upset that I am not where I want to be!!!!!!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful, inspiration filled, positive outlook, and great choice day!
> Taryn



What a great compliment!

QOTD: I get so much support from my mom. She is good about gently reminding me that I already ate such and such treat today and that I had more pasta than I thought.


COW Part 2: I did it! I did 2 full miles of a WATP DVD. It is the 5-mile fat-burning one and I was able to walk for 2 miles consequetively (sp?). Very proud of myself.

Have a great day everyone! Off to have my oatmeal.

CC


----------



## tigger813

Flipflopmom- I feel asleep reading last night so that's the nap part.

Got up a little late and did 2 miles so I'll do the 3 miles after putting DD1 on the bus and then some more this afternoon. I soooo want my 50 pound clippie this week! I can taste it! It's chocolate flavored with a hint of mint 

Going to splurge at lunch with DH. Not sure if we're getting Thai food or a sub. I will get pad thai if we go that route or a sub if we go that route.

Gotta get DD2 ready as she has to go to the bus stop as DH went into work early. 

Have a great day, FRIENDS!


----------



## lisalisalisa

Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?



I am the only overweight person amongst my friends and family.  I try to avoid discussing my weight with my friends as I think that most of them think I am lazy and stuff my face with cakes all day.  They have all now returned to work whilst I am still a stay at home mum and they judge me for that.  My family are very concerned for my health and they are always very positive and encouraging.  I feel if I lived nearer to my mum and sisters that I would really enjoy their encouragement.


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> Good evening all.  I skimmed through today's 4 pages, and hope to come back and read more thoroughly.
> 
> Congrats Taryn on your run, and your new distance and speed records!!I can imagine it was very emotional.  The special olympics is so special and amazing.
> 
> qotd- I had steak and potatoes that I grilled yesterday with a big salad.  Michael had the steak and rice and peas and corn.  I like to grill to have leftovers available for my late work nights, and also baseball night.  It was supposed to last til tuesday, but Michael is a growing boy, and eats more than I expect some nights, so tomorrow I'll have to cook again before baseball, probably burgers.
> 
> I need to get my 20 min exercise in tonight for the cow, so we might go to the park and play some tennis.  Have a nice evening.



What did you end up doing for your 20 minutes?  



N&B'smom said:


> I've shared this here on the Dis before but the QOTD about why we go back to Disney reminded me of this.  I went to Disney just 3 weeks after having a radical hysterectomy due to cancer.  It was done via my c-section scar and many people told me I was crazy to be going along with our previously booked trip.  They told me I would need a wheelchair.  But truth be told, I was determined, when I was diagnosed (just a little over a month prior to the trip) I told the Dr that I was going to Disney and we would need to work around it.  He told me I would be fine.   He was right!!!  (heck, I had an appt for my DD at the BBB and I was not missing that!!)  That Disney trip played a huge part in my healing process not just physically but mentally.  I left for that trip having some digestive issues, not having an appetite, still had pain and wasn't 100% confident in how I'd do walking and the biggest issue...my mind was still riddled with fear.   Once I got there everything changed.  It was like someone flipped a switch and I was my old self again.    I walked everywhere, leading the way actually.  My family had difficulty keeping up (like always).    The fear left my mind and when I returned home I was my old, pre-cancer self.   I will forever be grateful that a place exists that I can go and completely forget about my worries, no matter how large or small.



  What an inspiring memory!

Ann- woot on your 5k!!

Got up this morning at 5:30, walked the dogs, unloaded the dishwasher (dh usually does that, so he had a nice surprise  ), cleaned a pound of strawberries for dd's breakfast and am working now...a productive start.    I need to plan some more exercise in today, it's hard during scoring projects - it's a lot of hours for a week or two and I want to get them while I can (when they run of tests you're done and there's no telling when that will be) - hard to make myself take breaks.

Dinner last night was that delish general's chicken using the seasoning packets Tigger recommended - it's addicting!!  Much much healthier than take out though - I used grilled chicken this time and added a lot of broccoli.  Yum!


----------



## N&B'smom

QOTD - I have one friend who TOTALLY understands what I'm going through and is a great support.  The others....not so much.  SO, I just tune them out when I need to do so!   My family is the real issue, I feel like they do NOT make healthy choices on a daily basis and when at their house they certainly don't have anything healthy for me to choose from either.     I do my best though!!


----------



## Piglet18

My entire family is overweight (my parents and brother closest to me in age are definitely in the obese range)... that includes the extended family! my 2 "skinny" siblings are not healthy; they are inactive, but don't eat regularly. They eat out almost every meal, and when they do eat at home it is convenience food - i.e. really bad for you. Although my sister is supportive of my efforts, the rest really are not. in fact, my mom has said some pretty negative things about it, like "what's the point? you'll fail and gain it back anyway? why bother?" that attitude, coupled with the really poor eating habits and inactivity, have made me keep away in terms of the whole weight loss journey. My friends offer some compliments, but the biggest support is DBF, who goes running with me and is extremely supportive and encouraging; even missing out on his beloved fast food occasionally when i know i won't have the willpower to say no. so in other words, some people are very supportive, others, not so much.

So I am missing my workout this morning (on week 3 of jilian's 30 day thread - wow is she kicking my butt!), but i am taking my students on their end-of-year (or close to it) field trip today... rock wall climbing, giant swing, soccer games, archery... in other words, quite active, and i will be there playing right along with them. then i have my run after work (starting week 3 on c25k, and kind of nervous about it). so i think i am ok with missing the workout, but i still feel guilty because of the super bad weekend i had. we were at an amusement park (not disney, just a little local one) and, though there was tons of walking, there was not a lot of great meal choices. i did my best, but i am having a really hard time losing any weight at the best of times. i will be doing everything "right" or beyond, and the scale won't move, or if it does, just barely. it can get frustrating, especially with summer coming, but i try to tell myself that the scale isn't the best indicator, and a loss is a loss... just have to shake off the negative reaction!


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  DD and DH are great supports for me, and my dogs are always telling me to get out there and walk or do the c25k!  DD is great about healthy choices and dh eats whatever I put in front of him.


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> I forgot to share, but I had another experience yesterday that will motivate and encourage me for a long time.  Our sheriff is our age (youngest in our county's history) and has been a good friend of Dh and I since childhood.  It's been a few months since I saw him, and wondered why I didn't get my usual half hug hello when I saw him. After I did my first few miles and got back on the bus to rest a bit, he apologized profusely and said "while you were running I asked who the new teacher was.  I totally did not recognize you, you look amazing!"  I need to remember those things when I feel upset that I am not where I want to be!!!!!!



What a great compliment!  Those are the times that you need to cherish when the going gets tough.



cclovesdis said:


> I sent you my points, but I did not mention part 2. I actually just got out my 3 cup water bottle. It is one of hard plastic ones from L.L. Bean. I drink a full one while I exercise.
> 
> COW Part 2: I did it! I did 2 full miles of a WATP DVD. It is the 5-mile fat-burning one and I was able to walk for 2 miles consequetively (sp?). Very proud of myself.



CC - I now have you down for both!  First...great job on using your water bottle.  Then...how great that you did the WATP DVD and that you were able to walk so much of it!  WAY TO GO!



tigger813 said:


> I soooo want my 50 pound clippie this week! I can taste it! It's chocolate flavored with a hint of mint



  Too funny!  Good luck with your clippie!!!



lisalisalisa said:


> I am the only overweight person amongst my friends and family.  I try to avoid discussing my weight with my friends as I think that most of them think I am lazy and stuff my face with cakes all day.  They have all now returned to work whilst I am still a stay at home mum and they judge me for that.  My family are very concerned for my health and they are always very positive and encouraging.  I feel if I lived nearer to my mum and sisters that I would really enjoy their encouragement.



Lisa - I wish that you did live closer to your mom and sister.  It is hard when your friends are not supportive.  Just so you know that we are all here to encourage you!  



Piglet18 said:


> So I am missing my workout this morning (on week 3 of jilian's 30 day thread - wow is she kicking my butt!), but i am taking my students on their end-of-year (or close to it) field trip today... rock wall climbing, giant swing, soccer games, archery... in other words, quite active, and i will be there playing right along with them. then i have my run after work (starting week 3 on c25k, and kind of nervous about it). so i think i am ok with missing the workout, but i still feel guilty because of the super bad weekend i had.



Sounds like a fun field trip!  You should get a good work out in today!



jennz said:


> QOTD:  DD and DH are great supports for me, and my dogs are always telling me to get out there and walk or do the c25k!  DD is great about healthy choices and dh eats whatever I put in front of him.



Love how supportive your dogs are!  

It is time to go to work but I just have to report in the new exercise that I tried today....I went to a 5:30AM class at the YMCA this morning!    I did the BodyPump class which is tons of weight lifting.  It ought to be a challenge to teach today as now I am not sure I can lift my arms to write on the boards.    It was good though and so nice to get 60 minutes of exercising done so early.  I am going to try another 5:30 AM class tomorrow!

Have a great day everyone!
Jen


----------



## sherry

QOTD Tuesday, This is my first time to join a group online.  I am learning a lot and it's nice to know a great group of people who support each other.  My dh has more excuses that anyone I know, even though he has health problems.  I am determined to keep active even if he does not.  Eating healthy is a little harder but I am working on it.

Tonight, my exercise will be cleaning the walls of my laundry room and moving the dryer out, it bit the dust on Friday!


----------



## JOANNEL

Good morning all.

You guys are really doing a good job at the exercising!!!

I have a sculpt class this am. Then I have a very long day of going with a friend of mine to take her kids back to the airport!! South west just started flying to Panama City. But it's a 90 min ride one way. So we are going to be in the car for a while and they want to eat at PF Chang's!!!! What am I to do??


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> On another exciting note for those with me from the last challenge - Remember my missing ipod touch?  Well, it's still missing, but a guy DH works with has an almost new one that he wants to sell since he got a blackberry, and sold it to DH for a GREAT price!  I will have my ipod back for running, DH can have his for walking, and all just in time to load all my stuff on for WDW!!!



You know your iPod touch will show up now, right?  



cclovesdis said:


> Today was an okay day. I was hungry a lot today. No binges, but more eating than I had planned. I did get in 35 minutes of exercise (Wii).



Sounds like a good day to me, CC.  I think it was Worfiedoodles who says "hunger is not an emergency." It's okay to be hungry every once in awhile, just don't let it turn into something else.   



flipflopmom said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?*



Wasn't that wonderful that someone you've known practically your whole life didn't recognize you?!?    You go, girl!  

My Mom and sister are very supportive of me and ask me how I am doing whenever I speak with them.  But I only see them once or twice a year so it is not a day to day thing.  They are pretty much the only people I know, besides DH, who actually remember me at a normal weight.    DH supports me but doesn't go out of his way to help either -- it is the way of his entire family so I am used to it.  He has his own weight issues to work through and I don't push it.  DS, on the other hand, is very supportive and thinks that he is my own personal Jillian at times!    It is helping him to develop some healthy habits on his own and got him back to the normal weight category this spring so that makes his Mom happy!   



lisalisalisa said:


> Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?
> 
> 
> I am the only overweight person amongst my friends and family.  I try to avoid discussing my weight with my friends as I think that most of them think I am lazy and stuff my face with cakes all day.  They have all now returned to work whilst I am still a stay at home mum and they judge me for that.  My family are very concerned for my health and they are always very positive and encouraging.  I feel if I lived nearer to my mum and sisters that I would really enjoy their encouragement.







Piglet18 said:


> My entire family is overweight (my parents and brother closest to me in age are definitely in the obese range)... that includes the extended family! my 2 "skinny" siblings are not healthy; they are inactive, but don't eat regularly. They eat out almost every meal, and when they do eat at home it is convenience food - i.e. really bad for you. Although my sister is supportive of my efforts, the rest really are not. in fact, my mom has said some pretty negative things about it, like "what's the point? you'll fail and gain it back anyway? why bother?" that attitude, coupled with the really poor eating habits and inactivity, have made me keep away in terms of the whole weight loss journey. My friends offer some compliments, but the biggest support is DBF, who goes running with me and is extremely supportive and encouraging; even missing out on his beloved fast food occasionally when i know i won't have the willpower to say no. so in other words, some people are very supportive, others, not so much.
> 
> So I am missing my workout this morning (on week 3 of jilian's 30 day thread - wow is she kicking my butt!), but i am taking my students on their end-of-year (or close to it) field trip today... rock wall climbing, giant swing, soccer games, archery... in other words, quite active, and i will be there playing right along with them. then i have my run after work (starting week 3 on c25k, and kind of nervous about it). so i think i am ok with missing the workout, but i still feel guilty because of the super bad weekend i had. we were at an amusement park (not disney, just a little local one) and, though there was tons of walking, there was not a lot of great meal choices. i did my best, but i am having a really hard time losing any weight at the best of times. i will be doing everything "right" or beyond, and the scale won't move, or if it does, just barely. it can get frustrating, especially with summer coming, but i try to tell myself that the scale isn't the best indicator, and a loss is a loss... just have to shake off the negative reaction!



, Piglet18.  Remember the wise words of mikamah, "never give up!"   

Your field trip will probably burn many more calories that 20 minutes of the 30 Day Shred.  The Shred is a hard workout -- for me anyway -- but I haven't tried it since I've been doing the C25K.  That can be my new thing for the COW this week.  



jennz said:


> QOTD:  DD and DH are great supports for me, and my dogs are always telling me to get out there and walk or do the c25k!  DD is great about healthy choices and dh eats whatever I put in front of him.



It's always great to have supportive pets!  



jenanderson said:


> It is time to go to work but I just have to report in the new exercise that I tried today....I went to a 5:30AM class at the YMCA this morning!    I did the BodyPump class which is tons of weight lifting.  It ought to be a challenge to teach today as now I am not sure I can lift my arms to write on the boards.    It was good though and so nice to get 60 minutes of exercising done so early.  I am going to try another 5:30 AM class tomorrow!



A new class sounds like fun!  

My scale went back down to Friday's weight so I am happy.  Now to get it to nudge down a little more.  

I am just sort of figuring out that I leave for Disneyland two weeks from tomorrow.  Time to get the old suitcases out and start packing and start getting excited!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## MushyMushy

*Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?*

I would say that the majority of friends and family have had a pretty negative impact on my weight loss goals. If it's not one person wanting to go out to eat or drink, it's another. Any response of "I'm trying to lose weight" or "I'm trying to get healthy," is met with moans and groans. Maybe they're just tired of me doing this all the time and getting nowhere. Maybe they truly don't get it.

My husband can go both ways -- at times he'll be as supportive as I need him to be, but other times he doesn't get it. He gained 25 pounds this past winter on top of already being overweight and now wants to lose that, so he's looking to me for support. I think it'll be so much better with both of us on board!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

flipflopmom said:


> What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?



Well, my family has come to prefer Universal's theme parks...for me it is the WDW races. They are the best run we have seen, and just a fabulous experience all around. I still enjoy the characters and the magic, so the races are my only chance to get there. 



flipflopmom said:


> Monday's QOTD:  What's for dinner?



Last night I had a half serving of lasagna and a big salad. I typically eat what my family does for dinner, just in a smaller portion. Tonight I am having a lobster roll. 



flipflopmom said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?*



My friends are not really helpful -- but that's because most of them are half a country or more away. I don't really have a lot of "friends", I think it's part of being a transplant. I have some people I see from time to time, but we really don't keep up like we did when the kids were little. Now my son is older and making his own friends, and my life pretty much consists of work, workouts and family time. There isn't much left for others. I go to bed by 9:30 and I'm at work all day. The weekends I have my long run and do errands and rest, and spend time with dh and ds. Add in church and a sporting event, and there's not much left. Honestly, I speak more with my DIS buddies than any person in real life other than my immediate family and co-workers. I guess I'd have to say my IRL friends don't really have an impact.

My dh is unbelievably supportive. He is our cook, and he modifies or makes meals that are healthy lifestyle-friendly. He is also a runner (a much faster runner!), and he encourages me. He has given me a prize of a trip to Atlantis when I lose 50 lbs, so that's pretty good encouragement! I am about 3/5 of the way there, I may decide to convert that to a cruise to Bermuda in an upgraded cabin next summer...

Sunday morning I had a mini DIS meet with a couple of ladies from the Leanies thread. It was really nice to get together for brunch. It was a little awkward, but it's great to put a name with a face. I think since there were only three of us (and a couple of extraneous spouses), it was a bit more comfortable.

I came home after that and did 6M of incline walking, then I took a good long nap. The horrendous thunderstorms woke me, and then we had to get everything ready for Monday before the Celtics game. Yesterday I got up and ran 4M, and then had a crazy-busy day at work. I was barely at my desk and spent almost all day in meetings, and when I was at my desk I had to deal with firedrill e-mails. 

Today is off to a better start -- I am making time to DIS since I'm at my desk, and I'm determined to have a good day. I have yoga at lunchtime, and I'm looking forward to opening my cards and celebrating after work. I have finally become the answer to Life, the Universe and Everything! (if you're not a sci fi fan, just know I'm one year older). I had my normal breakfast and have my normal lunch, I'm just splurging with the lobster roll (and my dh will probably get me a yummy chocolate dessert surprise), and that's more than enough celebration foodwise. 

Congratulations to all of our racers this weekend! Just getting out there and doing it is an accomplishment, and when you achieve a goal, it just makes it sweeter! 

I actually can't take credit for "Hunger is not an emergency". I did bring it to the Challenge, but I got it from The Beck Diet Solution, which I recommend! It is great to take a minute when you are hungry and realize that it's ok if you don't eat right then. It helps you think about where your hunger is coming from -- is it really thirst or stress or another emotion? When I do take the time to think about it, it usually isn't hunger and if it is by taking that time I can (most of the time!) choose a healthy snack, or realize I'll be eating a meal soon. 

Everyone have an incredible day!

Maria


----------



## Leleluvsdis

*Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?*
My husband is very supportive of me, and encourages me. I get so discouraged when we have to see people that we don't see very often, or when I but new cloths b/c I don't like the way they look. He motivates me to go walking and eats healthy food so I don't have to have it in the house. my mom is supportive but constantly harps on the way I look which at times get a  little discouraging, but she is always the first to notice when I have lost. my in laws thinks its silly to lose weight, they don't think I'm overweight and think it's silly that I diet. They understand I want to be healthier, but they think it takes no more than exercising and not over eating, but eating what ever you want. Thats very frustrating alot of times, but I'm learning to adjust to it.


----------



## maiziezoe

flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I forgot to share, but I had another experience yesterday that will motivate and encourage me for a long time.  Our sheriff is our age (youngest in our county's history) and has been a good friend of Dh and I since childhood.  It's been a few months since I saw him, and wondered why I didn't get my usual half hug hello when I saw him. After I did my first few miles and got back on the bus to rest a bit, he apologized profusely and said "while you were running I asked who the new teacher was.  I totally did not recognize you, you look amazing!"  I need to remember those things when I feel upset that I am not where I want to be!!!!!!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful, inspiration filled, positive outlook, and great choice day!
> Taryn



That's awesome!! I love hearing the words "I didn't recognize you"! They may be the 4 best words ever! 



jennz said:


> QOTD:  DD and DH are great supports for me, and my dogs are always telling me to get out there and walk or do the c25k!  DD is great about healthy choices and dh eats whatever I put in front of him.



Your dogs are great (DH and DD too!).  I hope when we get a dog it is as supportive as yours are. *giggle*



lisalisalisa said:


> Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?
> 
> 
> 
> I am the only overweight person amongst my friends and family.  I try to avoid discussing my weight with my friends as I think that most of them think I am lazy and stuff my face with cakes all day.  They have all now returned to work whilst I am still a stay at home mum and they judge me for that.  My family are very concerned for my health and they are always very positive and encouraging.  I feel if I lived nearer to my mum and sisters that I would really enjoy their encouragement.


----------



## Greenfield1984

Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?

Well, like Worfiedoodles I don't really have many friends here.  We moved a couple of years ago and I am just way too shy/busy to make friends.  I'm guessing that when my DD is a little older I'll be making friends with her friends' parents. 

My DH is extremely supportive.  He is about as big as a toothpick and can eat anything he wants, but to support me he keeps all junk out of the house. He actually also likes to eat healthily (though his version of "healthy" is slightly different than mine...) so it makes it much easier.  Our DD is only 2 and she eats whatever we give her.  Some ppl (main my in-laws) think we're doing her a disservice by not giving her any treats, but she eats a wide variety of healthy foods and seems to love it.  She also gets to eat sweets usually once a week when we visit the in-laws. 

My parents are also very healthy eaters and they always support me no matter what I do.  They realize my weight is a big struggle and don't harp on me about it.

In-laws...well...my father-in-law is overweight and he LOVES all junk food.Their house is always stocked with cookies, chocolate bars, ice cream, chips, soda...and he's the kind who wants to bring other people down with him.  I guess it's easier for him to eat the ice cream if I'm eating it with him! He's very sweet and means well, but it's really hard to say no when I'm surrounded by all that crap and he's insisting I try this or that. 

So that's my support system.  

I have to try and kick my butt to get out of the house and run this evening.  I'm starting week 4 of C25K this week and am terrified! It's a big jump from week 3 to 4 and I'm pretty sure I won't be able to do it.  It's discouraging me from even trying..so I will do my best tonight to get out there and run.


----------



## lisah0711

, Worfiedoodles!  I hope that you have a wonderful, wonderful day!


----------



## maiziezoe

Good morning Losers! 

I went to bed last night at 9:30, which is about 4 hours earlier than I usually go to bed... I feel more tired now than I do if I only get 6 hours of sleep. And it's cold (68 degrees) and rainy here today so I can't run... wait, I don't run on Tuesdays anyway. Garbage day. Bad smells. 

*COW 2:* I used the resistance bands that I bought forever ago and never used. Not a fan. I really didn't feel like I was getting a workout. 

*Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?*  My real life friends have been wonderful! I have started some kind of weight loss revolution amongst my friends. I think 7 or 8 of my friends have joined WW since I started my journey. I guess they figured if I can do it, anyone can do it.

My parents have been great too. They know the old thin me. They have been super supportive because they know I will soon be back to the person I was my entire life (until 6 years ago, anyway).


----------



## tiki23

Where do I find the new COW postings?  In this thread?

Thanks!


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?*



Like many of you, I have have lost and gained the same weight many times and picked up a few new pounds along the way. Each time I have come to the realization that I needed to lose a few, I have had different levels of support from different people. But, focusing on THIS time, DH is my HERO.  

He has gained and lost weight a few times too, but this last time (60 down and about 20 more to go), he took the time to learn about calories and what foods had a lot and what foods didn't. Now, he's no nutrition guru, but he is certainly calorie conscious. This really helps me when we are trying to pick where to eat. 

Although we did go thru a period where his "encouragement" ("Are you sure you wanna eat that?") was not terribly encouraging ("He!!, yeah, I'm sure! Leave me alone!"). I can say without reservation that when he finally found the right button to push, it was him who brought me back from the dark side. As I've mentioned here before, he offered me DVC as a reward for achieving and maintaining my goal weight.  Support doesn't come any more tangible than that!

Aside from big incentives, he supports my enjoyment of running by hanging out with DD when I hit the road. He is also supporting me in my desire to enter races on a regular basis - even those that require an overnight stay - which means time and money commitments. 

Gary, babe, you are the best and I love you with all that I am. 

Edited: I was going to just leave it at that, but I just got a call from my mom and I had to post. She is always encouraging, but it's sometimes hard when she is discouraged over her own weight issues. But, starting late last week, mom has been riding her bicycle alongside me while I do my running. She misses running, but spinal issues forced her to give up high-impact activities several years ago. I'm really excited that she's ready to get moving. And, the phone call... she and I meet for lunch every Tuesday. Today is her turn to pick the location and she just called to ask me to send her a list of places where I can eat healthy because she wanted to pick from that list. It's a small thing, but it's awesome. Mom, you rock.


----------



## keenercam

N&B’sMom – Your story is very inspirational.  Thank you for sharing. It really touched my heart.  

Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?

DH is hugely supportive and especially now, when I am dependent on my family to bring me food most of the time, DS and DD are also so wonderful.  They always ask me what I want and they have all accepted that I don’t want them to randomly bring me fast food or a “snack” from the cabinets.  DH can lose weight very easily so he probably thinks I am stricter than I need to be sometimes, but I lose very slowly.  He is a runner, too, and understands that he'll run better if he takes off a few extra pounds.  That motivates him to understand my challenges, too.

My friends are all supportive too. I lost 70+ pounds a few years ago and have only gained some back since my injury on July 14.  Now that I am making a huge effort to be disciplined again, my friend Marie and I are emailing our food logs to each other each day (she does WW too).  Other friends are wonderful when I tell them how I am doing or if I am struggling.  

My Aunt who is one of my favorite people in the world is doing WW too, with her husband, and we talked for more than 40 minutes last night, sharing strategies, food ideas, etc.   

I am so fortunate.  There are no detractors in my life now. I have no excuses.

N&B’sMom – Your story is very inspirational.  Thank you for sharing. It really touched my heart.  

 I was totally wiped out by the time I got home from work yesterday and I went right upstairs.  DH brought me a turkey cheeseburger on a bialy and a romaine & cucumber salad with light balsamic vinegarette dressing.  It was delicious and I felt like I was splurging, but I really should have eaten something else a couple hours later. I was under on my points and I was up a bit on the scale this morning.  I had ended up only having 16 points for the day, which wasn't good.  I will be a bit more attentive and diligent today, but I am pretty wiped out and a nap sounds so much more attractive than food. LOL!


----------



## brinalyn530

Shelby (N&B'smom)  Wow, I admire your strength and courage. Good for you! 

Tracey (tigger813)  Would you mind if I asked you a few questions about your elliptical (Im assuming that you have your own)? Im having a lot of trouble finding one that fits me and I was hoping to get some insider information. Any recommendations would be much appreciated  I have long legs and creaky knees, so Im trying to find one with a long stride and more of a back and forth" motion than a round in a circle" motion. All the ones Ive tried in the stores have either a too short stride and/or it feels like Im on a stair stepper instead of an elliptical because my knees come way up. Its been pretty frustrating. Maybe I should be looking for one of those cross country ski machines instead? Do they even still make those?



flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> *Friendship is born at that moment when one person says to another: What! You, too? Thought I was the only one. (C.S. Lewis)*
> 
> I forgot to share, but I had another experience yesterday that will motivate and encourage me for a long time.  Our sheriff is our age (youngest in our county's history) and has been a good friend of Dh and I since childhood.  It's been a few months since I saw him, and wondered why I didn't get my usual half hug hello when I saw him. After I did my first few miles and got back on the bus to rest a bit, he apologized profusely and said "while you were running I asked who the new teacher was.  I totally did not recognize you, you look amazing!"  I need to remember those things when I feel upset that I am not where I want to be!!!!!!
> 
> Taryn



I LOVE that quote! And what an awesome compliment! 

Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?
My mom and my son are both really good about noticing if I've lost weight, and sometimes they'll "remind" me that I shouldn't be eating whatever but they aren't pushy. I think sometimes if they were a little more nag-y then I would do better, but then again I might just yell at them to leave me alone . 
Some of my friends at work (all guys - the only two other girls in the office could care less about being healthy) are on the health/fitness/eating right track with me so we'll talk about proper nutrition and exercise and that kind of stuff, but then they ask me if I want anything for lunch from Chipolte or Quiznos and I'm like . I always pack my lunch unless it's a meeting day when we have lunch brought in (don't worry, I get to pick where we order from and I always make sure they have good salads!) so I refuse of course, but it's kind of like, really? The worst part about it is they have no trouble dropping weight (they have ample time to exercise though, while I struggle to get in 3 1/2 hours per week). 

lisalisalisa - There's so much support here all the time - hopefully you can log on here when your friends are getting to you. Best of luck .

jenanderson - Congrats to you for making it to 5:30 am class! You're a better woman than me, that's for sure !

Worfiedoodles - Happy Birthday!



Connie96 said:


> Mom, you rock.



This is so cute! Thanks for reminding me that my mom rocks, too !

I had a pretty good day yesterday, went over my calorie range by a bit (dang Chewy Chips Ahoy) - but I'm OK with it. I've had two great workouts this week in addition to the hours of house cleaning I did over the weekend, and have at least 30 minutes scheduled each day, plus an hour on Sunday. My son has a tough playoff game this evening, we'll probably go out to eat afterward but I know how badly I feel after I eat crap, so I will concentrate on that thought when I'm ordering. I'm very excited that I finally get my regular life back after next week - I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. My outlook has completely changed from last week, now I am confident that I can meet my goal for this season, thanks to everyone here!

Oh, it looks like I multi-quoted! 

Have a great Tuesday everyone!

Bree


----------



## pjlla

Piglet18 said:


> My entire family is overweight (my parents and brother closest to me in age are definitely in the obese range)... that includes the extended family! my 2 "skinny" siblings are not healthy; they are inactive, but don't eat regularly. They eat out almost every meal, and when they do eat at home it is convenience food - i.e. really bad for you. Although my sister is supportive of my efforts, the rest really are not. in fact, my mom has said some pretty negative things about it, like *"what's the point? you'll fail and gain it back anyway? why bother?" *that attitude, coupled with the really poor eating habits and inactivity, have made me keep away in terms of the whole weight loss journey. My friends offer some compliments, but the biggest support is DBF, who goes running with me and is extremely supportive and encouraging; even missing out on his beloved fast food occasionally when i know i won't have the willpower to say no. so in other words, some people are very supportive, others, not so much.



I am impressed that you manage to get past these words.  I would have a hard time.... but then again, they might make me work HARDER just to prove them wrong!!  Sorry that you don't have more support in your family.... but keep in mind, they  might be feeling some guilt about your weight loss... it reminds them that THEY should be working in the same direction.  And perhaps they are afraid that you will change when you get slim and fit... maybe they are afraid you won't want to be with them.  And maybe they are afraid you will become the food police around them.  There are many reasons why people who love us give us such a hard time when we are trying to improve ourselves.  Just keep up the good work for YOURSELF and try to ignore the negativity from others for now.... maybe it will change in the future.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Today is off to a better start -- I am making time to DIS since I'm at my desk, and I'm determined to have a good day. I have yoga at lunchtime, and I'm looking forward to opening my cards and celebrating after work. I have finally become the answer to Life, the Universe and Everything! (if you're not a sci fi fan, just know I'm one year older). I had my normal breakfast and have my normal lunch, I'm just splurging with the lobster roll (and my dh will probably get me a yummy chocolate dessert surprise), and that's more than enough celebration foodwise.
> 
> Everyone have an incredible day!
> 
> Maria



Hippo birdies to you my friend!!  Hope it is a super one!!  Enjoy your lobster roll... sounds delicious to me!

Happy Tuesday all!  I spent 30 minutes last night typing a huge response to the last few pages... then I unplugged my laptop to plug in the fan, the laptop died IMMEDIATELY and I never recovered my post... so I threw in the towel, so to speak, and went to bed!!

Well... the fates intervened and I WON'T be able to attend my bootcamp class tonight.  DD has a study session (pre-finals) until 4:30... two towns away from the class..... which starts at 4:30. DH is away for a "United Way day of Caring" work obligation.  Oh well... guess I will do my circuit that I had written up for myself. I did a great run/walk yesterday (2.3 mi uphill walk, 2.3 mi run down), so I am giving my hamstring the day off!!  

I shared some new recipes yesterday on the recipe thread.... just thought I'd throw that out there!  

Trying to come up with some fun plans for Father's Day.  I usually go with the "it's Father's Day, let's do whatever Daddy wants".... but his answer is usually... "I don't care" and if I don't have a plan, we end up staying home, watching TV and eating pizza .  This year I'd like the kids to present DH with a scroll or something in the morning that has a schedule of fun events that we can all do together.  We are seeing Toy Story 3 on Friday for my birthday celebration, so that is out, but there are definitely other things we could plan.  Any suggestions?

I'm going to run and get my lunch... then I've got to pick up my class and we are off to lunch/recess time...........TTYL...............P


----------



## Connie96

brinalyn530 said:


> Some of my friends at work (all guys - the only two other girls in the office could care less about being healthy) are on the health/fitness/eating right track with me so we'll talk about proper nutrition and exercise and that kind of stuff, but then they ask me if I want anything for lunch from Chipolte or Quiznos and I'm like .



Now, if it's easier just to say no, then stick with it. 

There are decent options at Chipotle. I like to order a salad with steak, black beans, fajita veggies, tomatoes and hot sauce. I stay away from the rice, corn, guac, cheese, and sour cream. With the hot sauce (or medium sauce if you prefer) I also fore go the salad dressing. And, I never ever order a burrito (anymore)!! The tortilla ALONE is 300 calories!!!  Check out www.chipotlefan.com to check the calorie counts. As with any posted nutrition info, assume that the portion sizes you get will be larger than what you see listed, but it'll give you an idea. Oh... and, if you think you might change your mind once you get there, order online at www.chipotle.com and just pick it up already made at the counter.

Really, though, this is just an option if you did choose to join your coworkers every once in a while. You're doing great sticking with your homemade lunches! By all means, stick with what works!!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?*



Good morning!! 

I have to say that I am pretty lucky to have an amazing husband who will take the ice cream bucket from me when I get into a bad place and forget to use a bowl    He will take care of my daughter (his step-daughter) so that I can work out and he is always supporting me in my mission to get healthy. 

My daughter (6) is amazing!!! When I'm doing my workouts, and my legs hurt so much from squats and lunges that I want to cry, she jumps right in there with me doing them and cheering me on. I could not be luckier to have such an awesome support team. 

One thing I find hard is my bigger friends, who aren't interested in being healthier, seem resentful. They'll make comments about how we cant be friends because Im getting too skinny (Im far from "too skinny" at 177 lbs) and I just wish that they could be happy for me and maybe take some inspiration from it for themselves.  Instead they offer me fatty foods and massive portions and I swear they just want me to fail!!  But I'm not giving up, I have you guys and reading all your posts about how you have overcome so much is inspiring. I feel lucky to be a part of such a great group.


----------



## keenercam

Maria -- Happy Birthday!!!  


QUICK QUESTION for the powers-that-be   --  Is there any chance that we might put IRL names next to screen names in the first post (assuming people are okay with having us know their real names)?  I know some and respond to the posts with the first name, but I feel terrible about not responding to others by real name.


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey everyone!  I don't have but just a second, but I wanted to say that I am so glad we have each other.  It sounds like a lot us need the support from here to supplement what we aren't getting from real life!   to all that need it!

My mom started in with me again this morning about how I don't need to lose any more weight, and just look like a shell.  I finally pulled up my shirt, and showed her my stomach.  The asst. principal today also said "Aren't you glad you got to maintenance weight"  Um... no... I haven't.  UGH!!!!!!!

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!


----------



## tigger813

brinalyn530 said:


> Tracey (tigger813)  Would you mind if I asked you a few questions about your elliptical (Im assuming that you have your own)? Im having a lot of trouble finding one that fits me and I was hoping to get some insider information. Any recommendations would be much appreciated  I have long legs and creaky knees, so Im trying to find one with a long stride and more of a back and forth" motion than a round in a circle" motion. All the ones Ive tried in the stores have either a too short stride and/or it feels like Im on a stair stepper instead of an elliptical because my knees come way up. Its been pretty frustrating. Maybe I should be looking for one of those cross country ski machines instead? Do they even still make those?



My elliptical is the Nordic Track CX938. It's an older one. Had it for about 5 years but really been using it consistently for over a year and a half. I researched them before I bought this one and have been very happy with it. I think it has a fairly long stride. I tend to use up the batteries a lot when using the built in fan. It uses 4 D batteries. I try to put another fan on in front of me so I don't use the batteries too fast. My DSIL just found one at Best Buy for a decent price and it moves easily. Check out the Nordic Track web site. Not sure if they still have stores in the mall. I know the one I got mine from is no longer around. Good luck.

Just had a large chicken parmesan sub for lunch. Therefore I will eat very light at supper. I hadn't had much earlier in the day so I should be ok. I will get in a few more miles this afternoon after the kids get home and before the band concert tonight. Need to have my water and my BL Protein water. 

QOTD: Redwalker is my biggest cheerleader. DH and my girls have also been a great support. I feel like Dh is starting to catch on. He has done the Wii Fit several times in the past week so here's hoping. My mother is arriving Friday for 6 weeks so I really have to be focused as much as possible until she arrives. I also have to not let the stress of her presence get me down. SHe is supportive but with my dad's health condition and her massive anxiety and stress I get easily frustrated. I gained about 8 pounds at Christmas so I'm a little worried but it was the holidays. We plan on walking everyday and I will do my best to get in 6 miles everyday and keep to my only drinking on weekends. She has a glass of wine every day and that doesn't help her. She'll have a dish of sherbet and then have another one and she can't leave candy alone. She doesn't have the willpower that I've developed. It's hard to be strong with her as she gets ticked off easily. But as I said before I will work with what I'm given. My other friends, coworkers and clients have been supportive and comment all the time which makes me feel great. I want to keep this up and won't until I've reached my goal. This is very important to me so I can enjoy all parts of my life!

I'll do another 3 miles after bringing home DD2. Just have to let my lunch settle. Time for water!


----------



## keenercam

I just had to share happy news.  I just booked a quick weekend trip to WDW for August 6-8.  We fly out at 5:20pm Friday and home from Orlando on an 8:20pm flight Sunday.  Very short, but it gives us a family weekend away.  I was able to book a studio at BLT (lake view).   We're doing a Crystal Palace breakfast Saturday and on Sunday night we'll eat at Garden Grove at S/D before we head to the airport. We'll only do 1 day in the park (MK on Saturday) but it will be wonderful, nonetheless.  And we'll be exhausted Monday (arrive back in Philly at 11:30 pm), but it will be well worth it.  I really needed to have this to look forward to.  We are all totally psyched. 

My huge goal for this trip is to NOT overeat.  Crystal Palace will be my "birthday breakfast" (bday is August 3) and hopefully I'll have a cupcake there, but I don't intend to indulge in desserts the rest of the weekend.  Hopefully by then I'll be able to walk a lot too.  

Sorry, I know it's off topic, but I just had to share!


----------



## lisah0711

tiki23 said:


> Where do I find the new COW postings?  In this thread?
> 
> Thanks!



I try to keep links to important info like the COW and our results in the first few posts of this thread.  Here is a link to the COW:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36638752&postcount=3

I try to remember to update the links but if I don't you won't hurt my feelings if you remind me!  



Littleprincess2010 said:


> One thing I find hard is my bigger friends, who aren't interested in being healthier, seem resentful. They'll make comments about how we cant be friends because Im getting too skinny (Im far from "too skinny" at 177 lbs) and I just wish that they could be happy for me and maybe take some inspiration from it for themselves.  Instead they offer me fatty foods and massive portions and I swear they just want me to fail!!  But I'm not giving up, I have you guys and reading all your posts about how you have overcome so much is inspiring. I feel lucky to be a part of such a great group.



 that is a tough one when you are going in one direction and your friends are going in another.  It's probably not so much that they want you to fail, that they aren't in the good place that you are and are feeling a little lost and left behind.  



keenercam said:


> QUICK QUESTION for the powers-that-be   --  Is there any chance that we might put IRL names next to screen names in the first post (assuming people are okay with having us know their real names)?  I know some and respond to the posts with the first name, but I feel terrible about not responding to others by real name.



I will be happy to add real names to the list of participants.  If you want your real name added, just post in the thread or send me a PM.  



flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone!  I don't have but just a second, but I wanted to say that I am so glad we have each other.  It sounds like a lot us need the support from here to supplement what we aren't getting from real life!   to all that need it!
> 
> My mom started in with me again this morning about how I don't need to lose any more weight, and just look like a shell.  I finally pulled up my shirt, and showed her my stomach.  The asst. principal today also said "Aren't you glad you got to maintenance weight"  Um... no... I haven't.  UGH!!!!!!!



, Taryn.  It sounds like people are trying to be nice and supportive, they just aren't saying it the way they should.  I would just say "Thanks!" because anything else invites a discussion or debate.  Except for your Mom, that was a good response.  

I'm looking for my motivation to work today -- it seems to have fled with the sunny weather.  Maybe I should do my run before lunch?


----------



## brinalyn530

Connie96 said:


> Now, if it's easier just to say no, then stick with it.
> 
> There are decent options at Chipotle. I like to order a salad with steak, black beans, fajita veggies, tomatoes and hot sauce. I stay away from the rice, corn, guac, cheese, and sour cream. With the hot sauce (or medium sauce if you prefer) I also fore go the salad dressing. And, I never ever order a burrito (anymore)!! The tortilla ALONE is 300 calories!!!  Check out www.chipotlefan.com to check the calorie counts. As with any posted nutrition info, assume that the portion sizes you get will be larger than what you see listed, but it'll give you an idea. Oh... and, if you think you might change your mind once you get there, order online at www.chipotle.com and just pick it up already made at the counter.
> 
> Really, though, this is just an option if you did choose to join your coworkers every once in a while. You're doing great sticking with your homemade lunches! By all means, stick with what works!!



Actually, it's really easy for me to say no to Chipotle 'cause it makes me sick to my stomach ! I may try a salad or something from there one day, because I really do like their mission (and now I know there are ways around the tortilla of doom!), but I have very vivid, very not good memories from the last few times I tried to eat there and I just can't seem to get over them! 

Also, the nearest Quiznos to us at work is next to the filthiest Burger King I've ever seen. Let's just say I've seen things in that shopping center that shouldn't be anywhere near restaurants, so it's really easy for me to say no to that one, too. 

Those were just the two I've heard so far this week ! Sometimes I'll cave if they go to Subway because I know I can get something decent there and it's clean. My friends are impressed by my resolve on a regular basis though ! 

Now that my cover has been blown, I'm actually surprised I can eat anything at all from a restaurant as OCD as I am about germs/bugs/animal cruelty/growth hormones/pesticides/etc. - the list could go on for days. And really, I could extend it to just about everything - there's dirt on the lettuce I bought at Safeway which means there may have been bugs on it at some point... Let me stop right now. 

I guess I'm really good at forgetting about all that when I pull up to the drive thru after (insert activity here). It's pretty easy really, since 90% of the stuff you can get from a drive thru isn't "real" food to start with. Maybe I should put all these thoughts in my head to keep my hunger at bay until I can get home to a clean environment and cook something that I know is healthier. Or maybe I should be medicated ...

Thanks for the advice though ! And for the correct spelling of Chipotle !

Bree

ETA : I read wayyyy too much. Omnivore's Dilemma by Michael Pollen really opened my eyes and has led me down a slippery slope. I have Food Inc and a multitude of other similar books/movies in my que at Amazon, just waiting for some extra money to come my way so I can get them. I don't do public libraries - see above !


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Thanks for the hug Lisa


----------



## my3princes

Wow, I got derailed today.  Cake at school and then SIL had a "birthday cake" to celebrate the hatching of 4 chicks.  Why couldn't I say no, where is my will power?  Starting now I will stay on track.  It really won't be hard as I have to work tonight too 

QOTD:  My family is usually supportive.  DH and I have done this journey together for the most part and our kiddos will point out if we are eating something that we shouldn't   My parents are onboard most of the time although my mother goes on cooking binges and then gets insulted if we don't eat it.  I just keep reminding them and myself that if I want to be healthy, I need to choose healthy.


----------



## keenercam

Lisa -- Thank you so much for being willing to add real names! I am Cam!


----------



## Dahly

Hello All, I have been away for a few days due to some issues, but I still managed to exercise each day and drink my water! 




Connie96 said:


> Now, if it's easier just to say no, then stick with it.
> 
> There are decent options at Chipotle. Check out www.chipotlefan.com to check the calorie counts. As with any posted nutrition info, assume that the portion sizes you get will be larger than what you see listed, but it'll give you an idea.



Funny you mentioned this..DH wanted Chipotle on Sat and I said, nope, can't do, and he found the site you mention...so I "built" my meal using the site, and once I saw how much the soft taco tortillas were, I about lost it! So, I went for the bowl option, which was much more reasonable.  i saved 270 cals by not eating the tortillas! So happy I can still have Chipotle once in a while, it is a fav of mine! 

I missed all of the race talk over the weekend - so congrats to everyone who ran! 

QOTD - I missed Sat - Monday, so I am going to just going to start with today
How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?
Dh says he will be supportive, and then he isn't. I mentioned a last week about the junk food he brings into the house (little debbie oatmeal cream pies the other day, because he thought DS would like them..nice for DS, not so nice for me). DH has long office hours, and usually isn't home until after 8pm, I like to wait dinner for him, because it is really the only time we get to talk much during the week, but by then, I am starving, and I usually end up eating too much. That's not so much his fault, but I need to figure out a way around it. 

DS is better..he likes to help me cook, which makes for a nice break..and he is the one taste testing and licking spoons instead of me. He also likes to work out on the Wii with me. 

We have lived in Houston for nearly five years, but I don't have a lot of friends here, other that DS's friends moms. I work from home, so I am not out and about a lot to meet people..maybe I should join a club or something! 

SO IRL..it is a mixed bag..depends on the day!

Happy Birthday Worfiedoodles!  

Happy Tuesday everyone! 

Dahly


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz said:


> Got up this morning at 5:30, walked the dogs, unloaded the dishwasher (dh usually does that, so he had a nice surprise  ), cleaned a pound of strawberries for dd's breakfast and am working now...a productive start.



Wow!  What a great start for the morning!!!! 



N&B'smom said:


> QOTD - I have one friend who TOTALLY understands what I'm going through and is a great support.  The others....not so much.  *SO, I just tune them out when I need to do so! *  My family is the real issue, I feel like they do NOT make healthy choices on a daily basis and when at their house they certainly don't have anything healthy for me to choose from either.     I do my best though!!



Good for you!!!  And I totally know what you mean about the family!



Piglet18 said:


> in fact, my mom has said some pretty negative things about it, like "what's the point? you'll fail and gain it back anyway? why bother?" that attitude, coupled with the really poor eating habits and inactivity, have made me keep away in terms of the whole weight loss journey.



Sounds like maybe she is having some jealousy issues?  Or lack of motivation herself?  As for your struggle to loose weight, a lot of the light, etc. stuff has a lot of sodium and other things to make up for it.  Are you drinking lots of water?  Even though it says healthy, are you tracking your calories?  I would recommend that you get on a site like calorie counter, daily plate, sparkpeople, etc. to track how many you are eating.  I found that I was eating more than I thought!!!  Once you get a handle on calories in vs. calories out, it should all come together!



jenanderson said:


> It is time to go to work but I just have to report in the new exercise that I tried today....I went to a 5:30AM class at the YMCA this morning!    I did the BodyPump class which is tons of weight lifting.


Way to go Jen!  Sounds like an awesome class.  I would love to join something, but with little kiddos, classes just aren't usually workable into our schedule and when I can get a sitter!



sherry said:


> QOTD Tuesday, This is my first time to join a group online.  I am learning a lot and it's nice to know a great group of people who support each other.  My dh has more excuses that anyone I know, even though he has health problems.  I am determined to keep active even if he does not.  Eating healthy is a little harder but I am working on it.



I am so glad you are here!  My DH is an excuser, too, and it is harder to do without the DH on board, also.  Glad we've got each other!



JOANNEL said:


> I have a sculpt class this am. Then I have a very long day of going with a friend of mine to take her kids back to the airport!! South west just started flying to Panama City. But it's a 90 min ride one way. So we are going to be in the car for a while and they want to eat at PF Chang's!!!! What am I to do??


Hope it goes okay!  Go for something lighter and more filling!  Of course, you are probably there now, so I hope it goes well for you!  Drink lots of water to combat all the water weight from sitting!



lisah0711 said:


> You know your iPod touch will show up now, right?
> DS, on the other hand, is very supportive and thinks that he is my own personal Jillian at times!    It is helping him to develop some healthy habits on his own and got him back to the normal weight category this spring so that makes his Mom happy!



WAY TO GO DS!!!!!!!  And yeah, we figure it will turn up sometime.  DD had already cracked the screen, and DH paid for a new one what it would have cost to replace the broken screen!



MushyMushy said:


> I would say that the majority of friends and family have had a pretty negative impact on my weight loss goals. If it's not one person wanting to go out to eat or drink, it's another. Any response of "I'm trying to lose weight" or "I'm trying to get healthy," is met with moans and groans. Maybe they're just tired of me doing this all the time and getting nowhere. Maybe they truly don't get it.
> 
> My husband can go both ways -- at times he'll be as supportive as I need him to be, but other times he doesn't get it. He gained 25 pounds this past winter on top of already being overweight and now wants to lose that, so he's looking to me for support. I think it'll be so much better with both of us on board!



So glad DH is ready to get on boards.  As for your friends, well, they don't get it.  Remember the quote I posted this morning???  We do.  




Worfiedoodles said:


> Honestly, I speak more with my DIS buddies than any person in real life other than my immediate family and co-workers. I guess I'd have to say my IRL friends don't really have an impact.
> 
> My dh is unbelievably supportive.



You know, I live in the town that I grew up in.  I know EVERYONE! Yet, other than the one friend I mentioned this am, you guys are closer.  Seriously.  I used to think it was sad, but now I realize I am BLESSED!!!!!!!!!

And your DH - awesome man!  Hold on to him!  And have a great birthday!

*Leleluvsdis* -  for DH.  Mom - I think sometimes they just want the best for us, but it sounds like she doesn't understand that giving you grief is not the way to go!  As for the in-laws, they're just misinformed! 



Greenfield1984 said:


> Your DH and parents sound like wonderful people to have in your house.  And congrats to you on keeping your DD healthy.  I've had to take many stands on what my in laws feed my DD2 on the days they keep her for me.  I know what you mean!  As for c25K, break it into mental chunks, little bits of time, you'll do great, don't let yourself get in the way!!!!!!!






maiziezoe said:


> Good morning Losers! Garbage day. Bad smells.


  Seriously!  And what a wonderful support system you have!



Connie96 said:


> Gary, babe, you are the best and I love you with all that I am.   Mom, you rock.


  How sweet you are! 



keenercam said:


> I am so fortunate.  There are no detractors in my life now. I have no excuses.
> 
> turkey cheeseburger on a *bialy*



What is that?  Forgive my southerness!!!  And I love the above statement!



brinalyn530 said:


> Oh, it looks like I multi-quoted!



 You got it girl!!!



Littleprincess2010 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> One thing I find hard is my bigger friends, who aren't interested in being healthier, seem resentful. They'll make comments about how we cant be friends because Im getting too skinny (Im far from "too skinny" at 177 lbs) and I just wish that they could be happy for me and maybe take some inspiration from it for themselves.  Instead they offer me fatty foods and massive portions and I swear they just want me to fail!!  But I'm not giving up, I have you guys and reading all your posts about how you have overcome so much is inspiring. I feel lucky to be a part of such a great group.



It's amazing how friends can be!  Jealousy is an evil thing!



keenercam said:


> I just had to share happy news.  I just booked a quick weekend trip to WDW for August 6-8.



Wonderful news!!!!!!!!!! I added one night in a LV at BLT, so I'll give you a report when I get back.



brinalyn530 said:


> *Now that my cover has been blown*, I'm actually surprised I can eat anything at all from a restaurant as OCD as I am about germs/bugs/animal cruelty/growth hormones/pesticides/etc. - the list could go on for days. And really, I could extend it to just about everything - there's dirt on the lettuce I bought at Safeway which means there may have been bugs on it at some point...* Let me stop right now. **I guess I'm really good at forgetting about all that when I pull up to the drive thru after (insert activity here)*. It's pretty easy really, since 90% of the stuff you can get from a drive thru isn't "real" food to start with. Maybe I should put all these thoughts in my head to keep my hunger at bay until I can get home to a clean environment and cook something that I know is healthier. *Or maybe I should be medicated :rolleyes*:...
> 
> Bree



Don't know what made me laugh more (with you, not at you, I promise) your post or your reason for editing!   



my3princes said:


> Wow, I got derailed today.  Cake at school and then SIL had a "birthday cake" to celebrate the hatching of 4 chicks.  Why couldn't I say no, where is my will power?  Starting now I will stay on track.  It really won't be hard as I have to work tonight too



Your very next bite is the chance to start over!



Dahly said:


> Dh says he will be supportive, and then he isn't. I mentioned a last week about the junk food he brings into the house (little debbie oatmeal cream pies the other day, because he thought DS would like them..nice for DS, not so nice for me). DH has long office hours, and usually isn't home until after 8pm, I like to wait dinner for him, because it is really the only time we get to talk much during the week, but by then, I am starving, and I usually end up eating too much. That's not so much his fault, but I need to figure out a way around it.
> Dahly



My Dh is late too.  I hate eating late.  I've started eating with the girls before he gets home, and then I sit at the table and talk to him, full from my own dinner, while he eats.  He doesn't mind, as long as we can share each other's company!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Thanks so much to everyone for all the birthday wishes! You really made my day! 

Maria


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Well I'm done with food intake for the day lol.
I used up all my points for the day on Weight Watchers {just joined to hoping it will work} and went into my spare points alittle, but everything is good


----------



## flipflopmom

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Well I'm done with food intake for the day lol.
> I used up all my points for the day on Weight Watchers {just joined to hoping it will work} and went into my spare points alittle, but everything is good



That's great!  There are a lot of people on here that are on WW, or have been at some point!  I'm sure if you have any questions, they will be glad to help.  Proud of you for taking the steps towards controlling your food!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

flipflopmom said:


> That's great!  There are a lot of people on here that are on WW, or have been at some point!  I'm sure if you have any questions, they will be glad to help.  Proud of you for taking the steps towards controlling your food!



Thanks flipflopmom 
I'll try and remember that and make sure to go here or on there for any questions I have.
So far its working well, just went a little over the count for the day, but it took from my weekly indulge count lol.

Thanks again for such kind, caring, and helpful words


----------



## tigger813

10 miles today!!!!

I just finished my last 2 miles on the elliptical. I had to work off that chicken Parmesan sub from lunch and the Turkey Gorditas from supper. I feel good though. Both of them were worth it.

A little concerned with holding it together tomorrow. Heading to the mall at lunch time and having clams for supper. Planning on my 2.7 mile walk with my neighbor in the morning followed by the 2 mile Pilates walk at 7:30. After that I'll take DD2 to preschool and come back and do some cleaning and try to squeeze in a 2 mile walk before picking up DD1 and her friend at school at 11:30. Shopping for skorts and shorts and a few tops for me and PJs for DD1 and her friend for her friend's birthday on Friday. I'll put in a few more miles tomorrow night to work off the clams. I'll skip the ice cream. I have my watermelon sherbet here and my lite ice cream. 

I'll start the day with my BL protein water and my Smoothie and have some water while working out. I am hoping I can get rid of 2.6 pounds in 3 days. I know my limits and if I have to be good all weekend I'll do that!

OK, time for some water and root on my Boston Celtics!!!!!!


----------



## jbm02

...just back from 2 concerts and one high school football meeting.  I have pages to catch up on!  Before heading up to catch up on sleep in anticipation of my 5AM boot camp class, I wanted to post this link to a blog about one of the students on my DH's high school track team.  Way to go, Molly!!!!

http://blog.timesunion.com/running/when-anything-but-last-feels-like-first/2063/

Good night everyone!!
Jude


----------



## maiziezoe

jbm02 said:


> ...just back from 2 concerts and one high school football meeting.  I have pages to catch up on!  Before heading up to catch up on sleep in anticipation of my 5AM boot camp class, I wanted to post this link to a blog about one of the students on my DH's high school track team.  Way to go, Molly!!!!
> 
> http://blog.timesunion.com/running/when-anything-but-last-feels-like-first/2063/
> 
> Good night everyone!!
> Jude



Goosebumps... that gave me goosebumps. Way to go, Molly!


----------



## JOANNEL

Had a very bad food day, wnet out twice. Cheeseburger in Paradise0 had a shrimp salad- much too good to have been a good choice. Dinner we went to a fried shrimp place, it was declicous and the view was beautiful, but so not good for me!!! At least I made it to the gym.

Tomorrow is another day day!!


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> 10 miles today!!!!
> 
> A little concerned with holding it together tomorrow. Heading to the mall at lunch time and having clams for supper. Planning on my 2.7 mile walk with my neighbor in the morning followed by the 2 mile Pilates walk at 7:30. After that I'll take DD2 to preschool and come back and do some cleaning and try to squeeze in a 2 mile walk before picking up DD1 and her friend at school at 11:30. Shopping for skorts and shorts and a few tops for me and PJs for DD1 and her friend for her friend's birthday on Friday. I'll put in a few more miles tomorrow night to work off the clams. I'll skip the ice cream. I have my watermelon sherbet here and my lite ice cream.
> 
> I'll start the day with my BL protein water and my Smoothie and have some water while working out. I am hoping I can get rid of 2.6 pounds in 3 days. I know my limits and if I have to be good all weekend I'll do that!
> 
> OK, time for some water and root on my Boston Celtics!!!!!!



You can do it Energizer!!!!  You know you've got this!  Just think 50 50 50 50! 


jbm02 said:


> ...just back from 2 concerts and one high school football meeting.  I have pages to catch up on!  Before heading up to catch up on sleep in anticipation of my 5AM boot camp class, I wanted to post this link to a blog about one of the students on my DH's high school track team.  Way to go, Molly!!!!
> 
> http://blog.timesunion.com/running/when-anything-but-last-feels-like-first/2063/



Whoo!  Boot camp at 5am!  That's intense!  You must be one proud coach!


Well, something odd is going on with me today.  I'm not hungry!!!    I don't know if my body is still recovering from my run yesterday, which I would have thought would have made me hungry.  I just couldn't pull a workout in tonight.  MAKE THAT - I just didn't!  By the time I got dinner ready and cleaned up, and got my new ipod set up..  it was.. well..  now!

Have to share the funny things that happened today WDW related.  I had actually put food in bowls and put on the table rather than plating from the stove.   I said "this is family style dinner tonight"  And DD and DH started playing :What WDW restaurants are family style?

Then glee was on, and he finished with the Hawaiian sounding "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" and DD yelled "The Ohana song" and Dh said "12 more days, guys!!!"

You can tell it's close to trip time!
Taryn


----------



## Octoberbride03

flipflopmom said:


> I know there are half training plans, (Hal Higdon comes to mind), and I don't see why you couldn't follow one of those walking instead of running.  I would try to find out what the normal walking pace is for marathons, and aim for that speed, using the plan to increase your mileage!



Yeah, i was thinking about that today at work. My friend just sent me a link to a 10k in Oct.  Walking pace for that is 20 min/mile.  If i can't pull that kind of pace off then I may as well just die.  That seems kind of slow  So it looks like Different events have different pace requirements. Who didn't see that coming.



jenanderson said:


> *COW NOTICE:  *If you did not submit your information from last week and still want to do so, please do so before tomorrow night.  I will be drawing for prizes tomorrow evening and I want to be sure everyone who should be is included!
> 
> 
> 
> I would start looking in books and online.  I try to read something on the Runner's World website and other running sites every day.  I think you could totally do it!



Good news:  We finally finished the spaghetti   So now I'm good to go for getting in actual veggies and stuff.  Will be putting in or points this week though not as high as I'd like.  

And tomorrow or Thurs. when I'm off I'm going to check out the couch to 5k website and marathons for mortals and see what i can get off of them.   I'm not sure how much I can adapt them, but I'll find out.



Today was an avg. day for me I guess, though Target is sabotaging me by being mostly out of yogurt   I swear I don't know how it got so empty.  I'm addicted to Yoplait raspberry and can't have any

I forgot to mention that i bought the target version of the Skecher's and MBTs. Have been wearing them since Fri.  Aside from a blister on the back of my heel which will go away I have to say I'm in love.  I don't know if they are actually toning any muscles but my left knee has lost almost all of its stiffness.  It feels good, during work, after and while I work out.  I put a lot into my workout tonight and really squatted as deep as i could, which was deeper than I have been able to in months, but I wound up fried at the end

Will hit today's QOTD tomorrow.  Gotta think how i want to answer it.  


Worfiedoodles:  Hope its not too late to wish you a happy Birthday


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD- My friends and family and even co workers are very supportive of my weight loss.  My husband is also extremely supportive and kindly reminds me when Im in need of making good choices. I have to say that I dont talk to my family as much about it anymore.  I used to tell them with every pound I would loose because I was so proud of myself.  now I am still proud of myself but I feel like they must think to themselves.....well thats great but you will just gain in all back.  So I tend to be more quiet about my wt loss.  I talk openly to my parents and my husband and even my friends too.  Its just my extended family that I am holding back.  

I am very glad to have found these boards and for having all of you to share my feeling with.  This has truly made such a difference and I know has kept me on track so far!  Thank you to all of you for always being there and giving your non-judgemental comments and advice.  I am so greatful.


I was amazed at my will power this evening.  I went to a dinner conference at a fine dining establishment tonight.  I choose the field greens with balsamic vinegar and olive oil.  I had a tiny 1/4 inch thin piece of french bread.  I chose grilled shrimp with angel hair pasta the "sauce" was chunch of steamed tomatoe drizzled with a small amt of olive oil and basil.  I ate all the shrimp (which was so good and meaty it tasted like lobster), and 3 fork fulls of pasta, and the tomatoes.  I passed on dessert and drank 2 huge glasses of water.  It was delicious and healthy all in one.  Something Im realizing can still be done together.  

I then came home and did my "New" 20 exercise. (ok I got this idea from someone else but its still new for me) you tube zumba videos.  I did a bunch of them back to back for about 25 minutes.  It was alot of fun and a great work out too.  I think I found something to keep my interest for awhile.  I would love to take an actual class but my timeframe is restricted and Im trying to not do things that cost money since the races I register for really add up after awhile.  Thanks to who gave this idea, I cant remember who you are


----------



## Rose&Mike

Well, my plan was to comment on a couple of things, but I just got a text from DS--the primary for the campaign he was working on this summer was today and the candidate lost. He said he doesn't want to talk tonight and that he was ok, but sad. I am so not ready to be a parent of a young adult/college student. (He just finished his freshman year). I just want to fix everything and I can't fix anything. So, I don't know what he's going to do now for the rest of the summer. He stayed in his college town (500 miles away) for this and had been working 7 days a week for free since the campaign ran out of money a few weeks ago. And he really loved it. It's going to be quite the shock to get up tomorrow with nothing to do. Sorry to be so off topic. You really never stop worrying about them.

Taryn--some veggie burgers are really good and some not so good. You have to try a couple of different kinds to see what you like. A lot of it is personal taste. And just because they are a veggie burger doesn't mean they are healthy. Make sure you check the ingredients and the sodium content. 

Jen--Glad you liked body pump! I do group strength at the Y--which replaced body pump. (I don't know why or what the reasoning behind that was.) Anyhow I love it and love my muscles. I've found the worst day is the second day after. That's when I'm usually the sorest. Did they do a good job making sure you were doing the lunges and squats right with the weights?

Maria--Happy birthday!

We did a 4 mile run after work and with the walk at the beginning and end went 6 miles total. Total for the run was 43:05. I was pretty happy with that. It was ONLY 85 today instead of 88 so that made a huge difference.

I'm going to try to get some sleep. Hoping that worrying about DS won't keep me up too late. Tomorrow I'm going to the Y for a little elliptical and group strength. Tomorrow also starts my week off (jobshare)--I'm really glad. I'm tired. Have a great evening!


----------



## my3princes

I finished the day strong.  I haven't had a bite to eat since I posted this afternoon.  Work ended up being way to busy to eat and I'm really not hungry so why eat?  Maybe I actually stayed close to my point range for the day even though they weren't healthy choices.  Tomorrow I'll have to consume healthy stuff to make up for it.  I feel strong for not adding to what could have been a devasting day


----------



## sahbushka

LMDisneygirl said:


> *SarahMay, WOW!  Congrats.*  I understand what it is like to have a bigger amount of weight to lose.  You must feel incredible now that you have done it!  I would love to hear how you did it.  What kept you motivated?  What methods worked for you - eating plan, exercise.  I know we are all different and we each need to find what works for us.  But I'd love to hear what worked for you!  If you don't want to post it on the thread, feel free to send me a PM.  As I said, I have a long way to go and you have inspired me!



Sorry it took me so long to respond!  Thanks everyone for your nice comments!  I am doing weight watchers and working out at the gym.  I haven't stayed motivated the whole time but what originally got me going was airplane  seats....you see, I love to travel and fly but I was getting to big to do it!  That and wanting to be a good example for my kids has really kept me going.  I have had ups and downs on this journey.  Sometimes I just pig out for days on end but what gets me back on track is the idea that if you break one dish you don't just go and break them all so I got back on track.  Each day I get up and have to TRY to make the best decisions I can.  Somedays I do a lot better than others.  As for excersize, I started out slowly and once I had lost a good chunk I started challenging myself more. I would add 5 minutes on to my work out every now and again until I had built up to an hour.  Then I started the C25K.  I am just about to start week 8 of that.  As for food, I eat every couple of hours, try lots of new recipes to keep it intersting but also have my good old standbys.  I usually end my day with dessert and once I am done with that if I am still feeling like I want to eat I will brush my teeth and use mouthwash or chew a piece of gum!  I have chewed a lot of gum over the last year and I was never really a gum chewer before!

Good luck!

SarahMay


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2 (congrats PrincessBride6205 & 50sjayne)
# missing:  1 (but I do know Corrinak was busy running a race this weekend!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------100!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 8
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 8
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ nobody we havent had 3 weeks yet LOL!
Excused------------------------- 1
weigh ins----------------------- 83
gains---------------------------- 9
maintains------------------------ 9
losses-------------------------- 55
new members --------------- 6


*Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1!*
total group loss = 126.6 pounds!
Average percentage of weight lost 0.87 % 
Total group weight loss so far 126.6 pounds!  
Lets see how fast we can reach 500 pounds!
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 78 weighins for our start weigh-in on May 28th)
(83+2+1)/ 78 = 109%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)
Fantastic - there's more of us than last week! 

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 1? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST*!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1 Superstars!!* 

#10- 1.83% - N&Bsmom  
#9- 1.92% - lisalisalisa
#8- 1.98% - lisah0711
#7- 2.15% - Hockeychic 
#6- 2.33% - pinkle  
#5- 2.45% - kimara
#4- 2.55% - Worfiedoodles  
#3- 2.69% - crzy4pooh
#2- 3.07% - keenercam

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 1 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 3.39% - LMO429

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations *LMO429 *!!! 
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal) – all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   

We have done 1 out of 13 weeks, so the challenge is 8% complete. 

aamomma	0
acename	10
bellaphia	10
brinalyn530	-9
buzz5985	16
carmiedog	11
cclovesdis	-9
Connie96	23
Dahly	0
DisCanCan	15
disneymom2one	24
flipflopmom	10
Graciesmom77	-23
Greenfield1984	8
happysmyly	-6
hmonkeyruns	16
Illini Disney Girl	7
Illini Disney Guy	14
jbm02	10
jenanderson	8
jennz	0
JOANNEL	20
keenercam	33
kimara	32
Kimkimba	0
Leleluvsdis	0
lisah0711	16
LMDisneygirl	15
lovedvc	27
LuvBaloo	20
maiziezoe	0
MinnieMouseMom	34
mommyof2Pirates	13
N&B'smom	11
NCRedding	0
nunzia	-5
OctoberBride03	-8
Piglet18	6
planaholic	4
redwalker	0
RENThead09	3
Rose&Mike	18
sahbushka	-2
sherry	15
tigger813	17
Tinker'n'Fun	3
uptown girl44	-6
Worfiedoodles	50
wtpclc	15
Yunchman	0


_Remember, if you're not happy with the number you see, it is just a number, and that scale can play mind games with us, so don't give up, keep up those healthy habits, and the scale will follow.
by Mikamah_


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Well, my plan was to comment on a couple of things, but I just got a text from DS--the primary for the campaign he was working on this summer was today and the candidate lost. He said he doesn't want to talk tonight and that he was ok, but sad.!



 for you Rose.  It's tough to be a Mom.  Just think that this will be a good life lesson down the road for your DS.  Maybe he can try for another job in the area he's in?  Don't let it stress you, guide him, but ultimately, he has to start putting on those big boy pants and work through it.




my3princes said:


> I feel strong for not adding to what could have been a devasting day



 Great job!



sahbushka said:


> That and wanting to be a good example for my kids has really kept me going.  I have had ups and downs on this journey. Each day I get up and have to TRY to make the best decisions I can.  Somedays I do a lot better than others. SarahMay



Wise advice Sarah May!  We should have a little mini section of success stories for motivation somewhere on the W.I.S.H. boards, and you would definitely be on it!

Shannon, thanks for all your hard work getting the results done.  You aren't getting paid, but the benefits for so many should be adding to your good deeds storehouse!!!!  You are amazing!

*Congrats to all those with losses, those in the top 10, and especially LMO429!*

If you didn't have the numbers you would like last week (me!) remember that each day is a chance to start over!  Actually, each bite is a chance to begin again!

I am really sore this am!  Now I know why the 10% rule is in place.  So far, I am loving the scale this week, but I know it won't keep it up if I don't get moving.  I am thinking about doing a little yoga/stretching to stretch it out, and then I am going to attempt a short and slow 3 mile run.  It might be shorter than that, if I can't work out the soreness!  I have plenty of excuses not to - walking hurts, it's raining, my favorite running bra isn't clean, the kids might wake up before I get home, but they are all just excuses.   

I am trying to talk myself into this one!


----------



## flipflopmom

As we venture on this weight loss journey together, I thought it would be helpful to share what our eating/nutrition plans are.  I've seen several WW, an Atkins or two, and I thought if we share what we are doing, we can see who is doing the same, and build our knowledge base.

*Tuesday's QOTD:  What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?*

This time around, I am following a 1200 calorie a day plan. (I used Atkins for weight loss about 5 years ago, got pregnant, and had to go off)  

It's not really a plan, just... well.. 1200 calories.  After hearing Lisa and so many others that love sparkpeople, I switched from livestrong to that website.  It's very helpful, I put my food in for each day, as soon as I can after eating something,  and it give me a breakdown by calories, carbs, fat, and protein, with a target goal for each.  It really helps me to see how much more I need to eat in one area, if I'm overdoing an area, etc.  It I have a slip up, it helps me to see exactly what I am doing to myself!

Have a great day all!!!!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Tuesday's QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?

I'm trying to do the 1200-1500 calorie a day plan as well. I overdid it yesterday and was up .6 from yesterday morning. RRRRRR!!! Hoping I can keep my metabolism racing so I can get close to 150! I'm also trying to do 7-10 miles a day. Hopefully I won't lose that once my parents arrive and take over my workout area! Guess I'll be doing a lot of outdoor working out. Hope to ride my bike and start jogging!

Just got back from my 2.7 mile walk with my neighbor! Saw 3 swans on the lake! What a beautiful site to see on this chilly but sunny morning! I'll do my 2 mile at 7:30 and another 3 after returning my McDonald's Shrek glasses. Also need to do some cleaning of my living room and dining room before running around with the kids all afternoon! 

Kids are up so I need to get moving and off the computer! Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## cclovesdis

Congrats to all our losers and maintainers, especially LMO429! I was a gainer this week, so  to all of us gainers.

Happy Belated B-Day to Maria! (I fell asleep before I could post again last night.)

QOTD: I use WW Online. Meetings just seemed too expensive even though they were in my parents' budget. They were great and paid for it, but I just couldn't justify the cost, so Online for me. I'm also trying to increase my exercise.

I've been weighing myself everyday this week and so far, I'm on track. I would love to lose another half a pound by Friday. I have a big even on Friday night and there will be lots of eating. I picked what sounded like the healthies menu option, fish, but who knows. It could have sauce on it. I ordered stuffed sole (again, healthiest-and tastiest IMO-option) for my sister's wedding and the servers came around and offered us sauce. I didn't think it was necessary for taste, so definitely passed, but it does make me wonder if my mahi mahi on Friday night will come with sauce already on it. I'll have to plan accordingly because I get the impression I can't skip dessert. I don't drink, but there will be apps during cocktail hour. I could arrive closer to the end of cocktail hour, but again, I get the impression that would be a faux pas. Oh well. I'll take pjlla's advice and plan, plan, plan!

Got my 20 minutes of exercise in. Woke up kind of sick to my stomach, so I didn't push myself. I'll be walking a lot today at work so that'll be nice.

Have a great day today everyone!

CC


----------



## N&B'smom

I am SO bummed right now, I've been eating right and all but just weighed myself and the scale was UP!!  Not a full pound but about 1/2 lb.  This is so frustrating!!!!


----------



## jennz

Rose&Mike said:


> Well, my plan was to comment on a couple of things, but I just got a text from DS--the primary for the campaign he was working on this summer was today and the candidate lost. He said he doesn't want to talk tonight and that he was ok, but sad. I am so not ready to be a parent of a young adult/college student. (He just finished his freshman year). I just want to fix everything and I can't fix anything. So, I don't know what he's going to do now for the rest of the summer. He stayed in his college town (500 miles away) for this and had been working 7 days a week for free since the campaign ran out of money a few weeks ago. And he really loved it. It's going to be quite the shock to get up tomorrow with nothing to do. Sorry to be so off topic. You really never stop worrying about them.
> We did a 4 mile run after work and with the walk at the beginning and end went 6 miles total. Total for the run was 43:05. I was pretty happy with that. It was ONLY 85 today instead of 88 so that made a huge difference.
> 
> I'm going to try to get some sleep. Hoping that worrying about DS won't keep me up too late. Tomorrow I'm going to the Y for a little elliptical and group strength. Tomorrow also starts my week off (jobshare)--I'm really glad. I'm tired. Have a great evening!



  I feel bad for your son.  It must be hard to transition to this "new stage" of motherhood...I'm pretty sure it will be for me.



sahbushka said:


> Sorry it took me so long to respond!  Thanks everyone for your nice comments!  I am doing weight watchers and working out at the gym.  I haven't stayed motivated the whole time but what originally got me going was airplane  seats....you see, I love to travel and fly but I was getting to big to do it!  That and wanting to be a good example for my kids has really kept me going.  I have had ups and downs on this journey.  Sometimes I just pig out for days on end but what gets me back on track is the idea that if you break one dish you don't just go and break them all so I got back on track.  Each day I get up and have to TRY to make the best decisions I can.  Somedays I do a lot better than others.  As for excersize, I started out slowly and once I had lost a good chunk I started challenging myself more. I would add 5 minutes on to my work out every now and again until I had built up to an hour.  Then I started the C25K.  I am just about to start week 8 of that.  As for food, I eat every couple of hours, try lots of new recipes to keep it intersting but also have my good old standbys.  I usually end my day with dessert and once I am done with that if I am still feeling like I want to eat I will brush my teeth and use mouthwash or chew a piece of gum!  I have chewed a lot of gum over the last year and I was never really a gum chewer before!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> SarahMay



Thanks for the recap of your year!  I enjoyed reading that - it's really not one big thing, but a bunch of little things all rolled together isn't it?



flipflopmom said:


> Have to share the funny things that happened today WDW related.  I had actually put food in bowls and put on the table rather than plating from the stove.   I said "this is family style dinner tonight"  And DD and DH started playing :What WDW restaurants are family style?
> 
> Then glee was on, and he finished with the Hawaiian sounding "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" and DD yelled "The Ohana song" and Dh said "12 more days, guys!!!"
> 
> You can tell it's close to trip time!
> Taryn



The pixie dust is flying at your house!  

Ann had to answer about your garbage post - I love walking on garbage days b/c then I have somewhere to put the poop bag!   One of my dogs enjoys using other peoples lawns.  

Tuesday QOTD:  I just decreased my calories from 1500 - 1700 to 1200 - 1500/day and at least 30 minutes of exercise.  I was doing great yesterday until the cookie dough was delivered   I still burned more calories than I ate though, so that's a victory.  

Dreary and rainy here today...no outside activity this morning but maybe later.  I'll either get my friend Leslie out or watch some reality tv I've taped while I'm on the treadmill.


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> I'm trying to do the 1200-1500 calorie a day plan as well. I overdid it yesterday and was up .6 from yesterday morning. RRRRRR!!! Hoping I can keep my metabolism racing so I can get close to 150! I'm also trying to do 7-10 miles a day.



You'll get there Tracey.  You must burn thousands of calories a day!  



cclovesdis said:


> Congrats to all our losers and maintainers, especially LMO429! I was a gainer this week, so  to all of us gainers.Oh well. I'll take pjlla's advice and plan, plan, plan!



CC hoping you feel better soon!  You've got a good plan.  I would add to it by suggesting that you eat a little before you go, so the apps don't seem as... appetizing!



N&B'smom said:


> I am SO bummed right now, I've been eating right and all but just weighed myself and the scale was UP!!  Not a full pound but about 1/2 lb.  This is so frustrating!!!!



Are you drinking lots of water?  If I don't get all my water in, the scale shows it.  Eating early enough in the day? Too much sodium?  If you are doing everything right, sometimes when the scale is up a bit, TMI WARNING!  I just haven't completely gotten rid of yesterday's water yet.  Don't get discouraged!



jennz said:


> Ann had to answer about your garbage post - I love walking on garbage days b/c then I have somewhere to put the poop bag!   One of my dogs enjoys using other peoples lawns.
> 
> Tuesday QOTD:  I just decreased my calories from 1500 - 1700 to 1200 - 1500/day and at least 30 minutes of exercise.  I was doing great yesterday until the cookie dough was delivered   I still burned more calories than I ate though, so that's a victory.



On the continued garbage note, one of the worst parts of the Torch Run Monday was the smell of road kill.   That and almost running on a decomposing snake - I HATE SNAKES!

Well, I put all the excuses in the trash, and went for a sllloooowww run.  I sounded like Frankenstein hitting the pavement.  It helped to work a little of the soreness out, but I didn't want to go at my normal pace.  Added 30secs-1min to my normal just jogging time.  I feel better mentally, so that's a plus!

Must be a big system.  It's dreary here, too.  I hate it, b/c DD is supposed to go to a pool party this afternoon.  It's their first morning to sleep in, thankfully they are!  I came back from my run and put my nightgown back on!  Once they are up, I'll hit the shower, and then get cleaning.  Mom is going to keep DD2 while DD1 is at the party, if they have it, so I can work on stuff for Master's class.

Speaking of weather, I checked Accuweather last night for our trip.  I know it's still 11 days out, but, you know.    The temps are in the mid 90s, high humidity, real feel 116.  

Have a great day everyone!
Taryn


----------



## MushyMushy

*Tuesday's QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?*

I used to be an avid follower of the WW Points system, but I've found that I like SparkPeople even better. I keep a calorie range between 1400-1700. I usually stay on the lower end of the range if I'm not doing any exercising, and on the higher end if I am. 



N&B'smom said:


> I am SO bummed right now, I've been eating right and all but just weighed myself and the scale was UP!!  Not a full pound but about 1/2 lb.  This is so frustrating!!!!



That's tricky about weighing in before your due date. I've found that my weight will fluctuate as much as 3 pounds from day to day. It really freaks me out! But when I do wait to weigh in only once a week, there will be a consistent loss if I stay on plan. Try not to worry about it too much!


----------



## JOANNEL

Congrats to all, we are off to a very good start!!


----------



## wtpclc

WOw, a few days away from teh computer adn it's impossible to catch up.  I di dwant ot brag that I had 3 servings of veggies yesterday.  yay!!!!  I now have baby carrots adn edamame at work.  Plus, dh made us a veggie with dinner yesterday. All of this is due to the challenge.  Thank you!!!

COW - I injured myself Saturday, so teh daily work out was on hold until yesterday.    I di dtry new things.  i tried 2 new games on teh wii fit plus.  Bird's EYe Bullseye and Parade March.  Both fun, although the march required a bit too much coordination for me.  The bird one was great for teh arms!  Also, I used my little dumbells that I had not used in years.  They've been in teh basement for at least 7 years, likely more.  I did an arm matrix that we do it core, so it's not totally  new, but have never don it outside of class.

Thanks again to Lisah, jenanderson, and LuvBaloo for all you do!!!  Thanks to all the people who take teh time and do so many shout outs too!  I hope to get there.


----------



## Greenfield1984

QOTD:

I've tried just about everything (atkins, dr. phil's diet, south beach, weight watchers), but this time I'm just plain old counting calories.  i juse sparkpeople to track my calories and workouts and try to stay within 1200-1300 calories/day.  
weight watchers worked for me, but it's too expensive for me to go to the meetings.  Atkins worked but it didn't sit well with my system, I always felt sick, and I love fruits too much. The last time I actually lost a lot of weight (the only time I was ever "skinny") I used Dr. Phil's diet solution, which is really similar to atkins/south beach. 
I chose calorie counting this time because I want something sustainable, not a DIET but a lifestyle (I yell at my DH whenever he says I'm on a diet...the poor man just can't win with me).

I was supposed to kick my butt to get outside and run yesterday but it didn't happen.  I have been exhausted lately and passed out at about 8:30 last night (that time of month is right around the corner, which always makes me tired). I did wake up at 5:30 this morning and did my "last chance workout".  Great way to start the day 

I can't remember who posted the story about the high school runner, but thanks for posting it! It's really inspirational to see a teen who doesn't care that she comes in last and just goes out there and runs!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

A *BIG* congratulations to all our superstars, and especially our biggest loser this week, LMO429!   

It is amazing that we lost over 126 pounds as a group the first week with a 100 people!  It will be interesting to see how we do with our group goal.  The first time we tried the group goals was in the fall challenge last year.  We never broke through 500 pounds.  Last challenge we almost hit 1300 so as a group we can knock down some serious numbers!  

A big thank you to LuvBaloo, too, who keeps our numbers and statistics for us!  



keenercam said:


> I just had to share happy news.  I just booked a quick weekend trip to WDW for August 6-8.



Yay!  A Disney trip.  I don't think anyone here even thinks that it remotely off topic so no worries!  




Littleprincess2010 said:


> Thanks for the hug Lisa



Anytime!  



keenercam said:


> Lisa -- Thank you so much for being willing to add real names! I am Cam!



No problem.    Anyone else who wants me to add their first name to the participant list or who has a birthday during the challenge that I don't already know about just let me know.  



flipflopmom said:


> You know, I live in the town that I grew up in.  I know EVERYONE! Yet, other than the one friend I mentioned this am, you guys are closer.  Seriously.  I used to think it was sad, but now I realize I am BLESSED!!!!!!!!!



We are blessed to have this wonderful group of people to help us on our journeys.  If it wasn't for the DISboards most of us would never have "met" or crossed paths IRL.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for all the birthday wishes! You really made my day!



I'm glad that you had a great day, Maria!  



tigger813 said:


> 10 miles today!!!!I'll start the day with my BL protein water and my Smoothie and have some water while working out. I am hoping I can get rid of 2.6 pounds in 3 days. I know my limits and if I have to be good all weekend I'll do that!



Well, Tracey, if you don't make your goal, it won't be due to lack of effort on your part -- you are an exercising machine!  



JOANNEL said:


> Had a very bad food day, wnet out twice. Cheeseburger in Paradise0 had a shrimp salad- much too good to have been a good choice. Dinner we went to a fried shrimp place, it was declicous and the view was beautiful, but so not good for me!!! At least I made it to the gym.



 But it was a good day because you did work out and you helped your friend.  And today will be even better because you will pay attention to what you are eating to make up for yesterday.  No worries when you get right back on track!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Yeah, i was thinking about that today at work. My friend just sent me a link to a 10k in Oct.  Walking pace for that is 20 min/mile.  If i can't pull that kind of pace off then I may as well just die.  That seems kind of slow  So it looks like Different events have different pace requirements. Who didn't see that coming.



I bet you will be surprised at what your pace is now and how quickly it improves once you get started!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am very glad to have found these boards and for having all of you to share my feeling with.  This has truly made such a difference and I know has kept me on track so far!  Thank you to all of you for always being there and giving your non-judgemental comments and advice.  I am so greatful.



That's what we are here for!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, my plan was to comment on a couple of things, but I just got a text from DS--the primary for the campaign he was working on this summer was today and the candidate lost. He said he doesn't want to talk tonight and that he was ok, but sad. I am so not ready to be a parent of a young adult/college student. (He just finished his freshman year). I just want to fix everything and I can't fix anything. So, I don't know what he's going to do now for the rest of the summer. He stayed in his college town (500 miles away) for this and had been working 7 days a week for free since the campaign ran out of money a few weeks ago. And he really loved it. It's going to be quite the shock to get up tomorrow with nothing to do. Sorry to be so off topic. You really never stop worrying about them.



Maybe another candidate from that party would like an experienced volunteer?  Of course, it is disappointing when your candidate doesn't win but unfortunately that is the nature of a race.  It's no fun watching your children learn these life lessons.  



flipflopmom said:


> I am really sore this am!  Now I know why the 10% rule is in place.  So far, I am loving the scale this week, but I know it won't keep it up if I don't get moving.  I am thinking about doing a little yoga/stretching to stretch it out, and then I am going to attempt a short and slow 3 mile run.  It might be shorter than that, if I can't work out the soreness!  I have plenty of excuses not to - walking hurts, it's raining, my favorite running bra isn't clean, the kids might wake up before I get home, but they are all just excuses.



That was a long run that you did on Monday so take it easy on yourself and don't over do it.  



flipflopmom said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD:  What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?*



I'm using the calorie counter on Sparkpeople.  I shoot for between 1200 and 1500 calories a day.  This time around I am really making sure that I get a good balance of foods, i.e. the proper number of servings of grains, fruits and veggies, etc.  I have the exchanges burned in my mind from 20 years ago when I lost a lot of weight on the exchange system by the American Dietetics Organization.  The USDA food pyramid and alot of other organizations use this same system.  It is all over the place in my nutrition class text.  I think that is one of the reasons why I seem to be doing better this challenge than I have before.  Also the C25K makes a huge difference.



N&B'smom said:


> I am SO bummed right now, I've been eating right and all but just weighed myself and the scale was UP!!  Not a full pound but about 1/2 lb.  This is so frustrating!!!!



Do you weigh yourself at the same time of the day always?  Time of day can cause fluctuations.  Also, some days it takes more time for your body to release things than others.  It is frustrating when the scale doesn't move the way you want it to but it can teach you things about your body.  As long as it moves in the right direction over time you are headed where you want to be.  



jennz said:


> The pixie dust is flying at your house!



We should all be so lucky!  



flipflopmom said:


> On the continued garbage note, one of the worst parts of the Torch Run Monday was the smell of road kill.   That and almost running on a decomposing snake - I HATE SNAKES!



And then I heard the music of Indiana Jones!  

It is rainy here, too.  The 5th graders are supposed to go to a park for lunch and an afternoon of games.  They may get stuck in the gym.

Have a great day all!


----------



## jennz

Okay so this is kind of off topic but I did come home and eat a chocolate chip cookie b/c I'm mad so maybe not so off topic 

DD and a friend are in strings camp at the middle school, first time w/this new (for them) director.  Camp starts at 9.  Monday they got there a minute or so before 9 - he says he's already passed everything out.  Yesterday they got there at 5 til 9 - they walk in and he tells them he's already tuned everyone.  What the heck?  I think this man is very rude to the 12 year olds.  I was going to go in this morning but dd freaked out a little bit.  So here are my options:  1.  walk in with them tomorrow, check the clock, say I wanted to meet him, and ask if he would like the kids there before the 9 am start time; 2.  Email him with basically the same question; 3.  Let it go.    It's very possible I'm over-reacting.  

Thanks for your opinions!  I have stepped away from the cookies.


----------



## Rose&Mike

flipflopmom said:


> for you Rose.  It's tough to be a Mom.  Just think that this will be a good life lesson down the road for your DS.  Maybe he can try for another job in the area he's in?  Don't let it stress you, guide him, but ultimately, he has to start putting on those big boy pants and work through it.



I think he really has the big boy pants on. I just don't want him to. I'm kind of sensitive to that phrase.


----------



## lisah0711

Thought of all of us when I saw this email about friendship from Sparkpeople today.


*Friendship with oneself is all-important, because without it one cannot be friends with anyone else*.  - Eleanor Roosevelt, human rights activist 

*Are you a good friend to yourself?*

If you met yourself, would you want to stick around and talk? Are you the kind of person others can be proud of? Hopefully you are, because that's who will be with you for your entire life. Your values and beliefs create a pretty good picture of what you want to see in the mirror. To be proud of yourself, do everything you can to make real life look like that vision. Find people that have the qualities you want and learn from them. Becoming a person you like gives you the confidence that you're someone worth being friends with. There's also a flip side to the friendship coin--you also need to cut yourself as much slack as you do your friends. You have friends because you see the good in them, not the flaws. You like them the way they are, warts and all. You enjoy their company and root for them to be happy and do their best. _Look at yourself the same way. To be a good friend to yourself, accept your blemishes, while still pushing yourself to reach your full potential. Don't harp on your weaknesses. Take another look in the mirror and be kinder this time. _

So remember to be a good friend to yourself today!


----------



## missymj

How does one join?


----------



## jennz

And Taryn - road kill smell?   Ew!!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.  I have loved reading how everyone's family and friends have influenced their weight loss journeys.  I'm having a bit of an emotional morning, and missing my mom today, so thanks for sharing how awesome and supportive some of your mom's have been, and treasure every day you have to share with them.  





flipflopmom said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?*


I have two friends who are supportive, and my family is also supportive, yet when we have get togethers, some are better than others on having healthy choices.  My younger brother and sil are the most supportive, and both on the same journey, so I love visiting with them.  When we go to their house my brother always has a plan to exercise, climb a mountain, go running the track, so I try to remember to pack my running bra when we go there now. 


flipflopmom said:


> Our sheriff is our age (youngest in our county's history) and has been a good friend of Dh and I since childhood.  It's been a few months since I saw him, and wondered why I didn't get my usual half hug hello when I saw him. After I did my first few miles and got back on the bus to rest a bit, he apologized profusely and said "while you were running I asked who the new teacher was.  I totally did not recognize you, you look amazing!"  I need to remember those things when I feel upset that I am not where I want to be!!!!!!


What a wonderful compliment to all the hard work you have put in.  


jennz said:


> What did you end up doing for your 20 minutes?


We did go play tennis for 20 min, and the 10 min walk to and from the park made 30.  We dilly dallied a little so we had to get back home for bedtime. 



tigger813 said:


> Tuesday's QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?


I'm following ww on my own now. I've done it many times and feel I know it pretty well, and find keeping track of the points to be fairly easy for me, versus switching to calories.  If I follow ww and track every bite I eat, and stay within my points, using all my weekly flex points and activity points, I will undoubtedly lose weight.  I am a firm believer in using the weekly points to keep me from feeling hungry or deprived.  When I was going to meetings, I couldn't always get to the same meeting each week, and found it added more stress some times to get there.  Plus since I didn't get to the same meetings, I never felt like I was part of the group.  I definitely get more support and inspiration from these challenges than I got at those meetings, so I stopped going and paying.  That money I'm saving is going to go toward my trip for the Princess half!!  And the biggest part of my support system is all of you here.   I truly don't know where I would be without you guys.  Thank you.



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 1 Superstars!!*
> 
> #10- 1.83% - N&B’smom
> #9- 1.92% - lisalisalisa
> #8- 1.98% - lisah0711
> #7- 2.15% - Hockeychic
> #6- 2.33% - pinkle
> #5- 2.45% - kimara
> #4- 2.55% - Worfiedoodles
> #3- 2.69% - crzy4pooh
> #2- 3.07% - keenercam
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 1 Biggest Loser!!
> 
> #1- 3.39% - LMO429


Whoo hoo!!!!! Congrats to all the top 10 losers, especially LMO429!!  And congrats to all of us here, making those healthy changes.

Thank you Shannon, for all you do as weightkeeper.  (and thanks for quoting me, I feel honored.)

A belated  to Maria!!  Hope you had a fabulous day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

lisah0711 said:


> Maybe another candidate from that party would like an experienced volunteer?  Of course, it is disappointing when your candidate doesn't win but unfortunately that is the nature of a race.  It's no fun watching your children learn these life lessons.


Thanks. And thanks jennz and Taryn. I sent that suggestion in an email. I'm sure he is fine. This is my issue not his. He should be sad, and last night I think he was more worried about a friend who was taking the whole thing so hard. Young people are soooo passionate about things. Someone described this to me once (the process of your kids going to college and moving on) as losing a limb. You have to learn to live without it and every once in a while you are reminded that the limb is missing and you have to remember how your life has changed. I sometimes envy our friends whose kids went to the local or in state college, but I know how happy ds is, and that this was the best choice for him. Sometimes I just get a little sad and worried. And then I want to eat.....but I'm going to try hard to avoid that today.


----------



## mikamah

missymj said:


> How does one join?


I think you just did!!!  Welcome aboard.  

The first posts by Lisah0711 on page 1 have lots of details about how the challenge is run, but you can pm your starting weight to Luvbaloo, and we also have the challenge of the week or COW that Jenanderson is running.  Our weighin day is friday, so you want to pm your weight on fridays to Luvbaloo (shannon) our weightkeeper. 

You can jump in and post at anytime on the weekly thread, and we'd love for you to share a little about yourself.  The thread does move fast sometimes, but don't worry if you don't have time to read it all, we're a very friendly and supportive group and we love to hear from everyone.  Any questions, do ask. 

Welcome and Good luck!!


----------



## Greenfield1984

jennz said:


> Okay so this is kind of off topic but I did come home and eat a chocolate chip cookie b/c I'm mad so maybe not so off topic
> 
> DD and a friend are in strings camp at the middle school, first time w/this new (for them) director.  Camp starts at 9.  Monday they got there a minute or so before 9 - he says he's already passed everything out.  Yesterday they got there at 5 til 9 - they walk in and he tells them he's already tuned everyone.  What the heck?  I think this man is very rude to the 12 year olds.  I was going to go in this morning but dd freaked out a little bit.  So here are my options:  1.  walk in with them tomorrow, check the clock, say I wanted to meet him, and ask if he would like the kids there before the 9 am start time; 2.  Email him with basically the same question; 3.  Let it go.    It's very possible I'm over-reacting.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!  I have stepped away from the cookies.



Hey Jennz, 

If I were you I'd give it a couple more days before saying anything.  You don't want to embarass your DD by making a big deal of something.  But it does sound like he's being very rude, and if it continues then I would email him asking him what time he wants the kids there at.  Good job on stepping away from the cookies!


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD:  What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?*



My plan is pretty loose this time. I aim for 1200-1500 calories per day, but I'm not tracking each calorie. I try to make good decisions based on the options at hand and keep an estimated running total in my head. This seems more sustainable for me than meticulous planning and record keeping. More like "real life" and less like "dieting". When I lost weight last year, I was very meticulous about recording everything and I did great. Until I just couldn't stand it anymore. I think the knowledge I gained while doing that is invaluable in helping me make informed decisions each time I sit down to eat from here on out.


----------



## Greenfield1984

Connie96 said:


> My plan is pretty loose this time. I aim for 1200-1500 calories per day, but I'm not tracking each calorie. I try to make good decisions based on the options at hand and keep an estimated running total in my head. This seems more sustainable for me than meticulous planning and record keeping. More like "real life" and less like "dieting". When I lost weight last year, I was very meticulous about recording everything and I did great. Until I just couldn't stand it anymore. I think the knowledge I gained while doing that is invaluable in helping me make informed decisions each time I sit down to eat from here on out.



I think this is the best way to do it Connie.  Right now I'm still tracking meticulously just so I can get a real idea of how many calories I'm eating.  I know WHAT'S healthy, but I need to know what QUANTITY is healthy.  Eventually I won't have to track as much because it will be second nature. For ME, that's the only way to make this a lifelong change rather than a diet that I will have to be on for the rest of my life.


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> Okay so this is kind of off topic but I did come home and eat a chocolate chip cookie b/c I'm mad so maybe not so off topic
> 
> DD and a friend are in strings camp at the middle school, first time w/this new (for them) director.  Camp starts at 9.  Monday they got there a minute or so before 9 - he says he's already passed everything out.  Yesterday they got there at 5 til 9 - they walk in and he tells them he's already tuned everyone.  What the heck?  I think this man is very rude to the 12 year olds.  I was going to go in this morning but dd freaked out a little bit.  So here are my options:  1.  walk in with them tomorrow, check the clock, say I wanted to meet him, and ask if he would like the kids there before the 9 am start time; 2.  Email him with basically the same question; 3.  Let it go.    It's very possible I'm over-reacting.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!  I have stepped away from the cookies.



Jennifer--my ds was in band all through high school. Generally the understanding was that you should be in your seat and warmed up, ready to tune 5-10 minutes before a rehersal. Having said that, and given that they are in middle school, unless a letter went home with that expectation, I would have gotten him there at a few minutes before 9 just like you did. I think it's completely reasonable to send an email and just say--"I had a quick question. What time do the kids need to be in their seats in the morning? I want to make sure I'm getting DD there on time. Thanks so much for your help!"  Now if this is the only time she will have to deal with this director you might just want to let it go, but if it will be a continued relationship I don't think it would hurt to send a friendly email. Good luck.


----------



## pjlla

Connie96 said:


> Like many of you, I have have lost and gained the same weight many times and picked up a few new pounds along the way. Each time I have come to the realization that I needed to lose a few, I have had different levels of support from different people. But, focusing on THIS time, DH is my HERO.
> 
> He has gained and lost weight a few times too, but this last time (60 down and about 20 more to go), he took the time to learn about calories and what foods had a lot and what foods didn't. Now, he's no nutrition guru, but he is certainly calorie conscious. This really helps me when we are trying to pick where to eat.
> 
> Although we did go thru a period where his "encouragement" ("Are you sure you wanna eat that?") was not terribly encouraging ("He!!, yeah, I'm sure! Leave me alone!"). I can say without reservation that when he finally found the right button to push, it was him who brought me back from the dark side. As I've mentioned here before, he offered me DVC as a reward for achieving and maintaining my goal weight.  Support doesn't come any more tangible than that!
> 
> Aside from big incentives, he supports my enjoyment of running by hanging out with DD when I hit the road. He is also supporting me in my desire to enter races on a regular basis - even those that require an overnight stay - which means time and money commitments.
> 
> Gary, babe, you are the best and I love you with all that I am.
> 
> Edited: I was going to just leave it at that, but I just got a call from my mom and I had to post. She is always encouraging, but it's sometimes hard when she is discouraged over her own weight issues. But, starting late last week, mom has been riding her bicycle alongside me while I do my running. She misses running, but spinal issues forced her to give up high-impact activities several years ago. I'm really excited that she's ready to get moving. And, the phone call... she and I meet for lunch every Tuesday. Today is her turn to pick the location and she just called to ask me to send her a list of places where I can eat healthy because she wanted to pick from that list. It's a small thing, but it's awesome. Mom, you rock.



You are SO lucky to have a great support system in place... and it is nice that you see that and appreciate it!

And about your Mom calling about the restaurant... that is a HUGE thing!!  Give her a big hug for me!



Littleprincess2010 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> I have to say that I am pretty lucky to have an amazing husband who will take the ice cream bucket from me when I get into a bad place and forget to use a bowl. He will take care of my daughter (his step-daughter) so that I can work out and he is always supporting me in my mission to get healthy.
> 
> My daughter (6) is amazing!!! When I'm doing my workouts, and my legs hurt so much from squats and lunges that I want to cry, she jumps right in there with me doing them and cheering me on. I could not be luckier to have such an awesome support team.
> 
> One thing I find hard is my bigger friends, who aren't interested in being healthier, seem resentful. They'll make comments about how we cant be friends because Im getting too skinny (Im far from "too skinny" at 177 lbs) and I just wish that they could be happy for me and maybe take some inspiration from it for themselves.Instead they offer me fatty foods and massive portions and I swear they just want me to fail!!  But I'm not giving up, I have you guys and reading all your posts about how you have overcome so much is inspiring. I feel lucky to be a part of such a great group.



I don't think that they want you to fail.... but your success is just proving to them that it can be done... but they aren't doing it!  I try to look at it from the other side... and I have BEEN on the other side.  A friend of mine lost weight several years ago.  She and I had known each other for about 6 or 7 years and we had both bounced our weight around during that time (and were both pregnant once or twice during that time)... she would be up and I would be down and then vice versa... but she eventually went on to lose all of her weight and keep it off.  Was it tough for me, still 90 pounds overweight?  Sure... and I kind of resented when it looked "easy" for her.  But I didn't let it end the friendship (although the friendship did fall away a bit for another unrelated reason... but we are still friendly).  

But I always felt uncomfortable when we would hang around or go shopping.  We look very similar and have been asked if we are sisters... but I would always comment that I was the "older, fatter sister".  I still enjoyed her friendship, but wasn't totally comfortable around her.  

Maybe these friendships will end... maybe they won't.  Maybe they NEED to end if you are to continue to live a healthier lifestyle.  




keenercam said:


> Maria -- Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> 
> QUICK QUESTION for the powers-that-be   --  Is there any chance that we might put IRL names next to screen names in the first post (assuming people are okay with having us know their real names)?  I know some and respond to the posts with the first name, but I feel terrible about not responding to others by real name.



I LOVE this idea.  I keep a bit of a "cheat sheet" next to my computer at home with that information, but I am frequently posting from here at school and I don't have my sheet.  



brinalyn530 said:


> Actually, it's really easy for me to say no to Chipotle 'cause it makes me sick to my stomach ! I may try a salad or something from there one day, because I really do like their mission (and now I know there are ways around the tortilla of doom!), but I have very vivid, very not good memories from the last few times I tried to eat there and I just can't seem to get over them!
> 
> Also, the nearest Quiznos to us at work is next to the filthiest Burger King I've ever seen. Let's just say I've seen things in that shopping center that shouldn't be anywhere near restaurants, so it's really easy for me to say no to that one, too.
> 
> Those were just the two I've heard so far this week ! Sometimes I'll cave if they go to Subway because I know I can get something decent there and it's clean. My friends are impressed by my resolve on a regular basis though !
> 
> Now that my cover has been blown, I'm actually surprised I can eat anything at all from a restaurant as OCD as I am about germs/bugs/animal cruelty/growth hormones/pesticides/etc. - the list could go on for days. And really, I could extend it to just about everything - *there's dirt on the lettuce I bought at Safeway which means there may have been bugs on it *at some point... Let me stop right now.
> 
> I guess I'm really good at forgetting about all that when I pull up to the drive thru after (insert activity here). It's pretty easy really, since 90% of the stuff you can get from a drive thru isn't "real" food to start with. Maybe I should put all these thoughts in my head to keep my hunger at bay until I can get home to a clean environment and cook something that I know is healthier. Or maybe I should be medicated ...
> 
> Thanks for the advice though ! And for the correct spelling of Chipotle !
> 
> Bree
> 
> ETA : I read wayyyy too much. Omnivore's Dilemma by Michael Pollen really opened my eyes and has led me down a slippery slope. I have Food Inc and a multitude of other similar books/movies in my que at Amazon, just waiting for some extra money to come my way so I can get them. I don't do public libraries - see above !



Ummm.. lettuce GROWS in dirt (or soil, if you prefer), so it being dirty is perfectly natural... especially if it was picked right after a rainstorm.  Soak it in the sink in cold water.  Give it one good swish and then don't agitate it again... let the dirt sink to the bottom and then just skim the clean lettuce (or spinach) from the top of the water.  All set.



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Well I'm done with food intake for the day lol.
> I used up all my points for the day on Weight Watchers {just joined to hoping it will work} and went into my spare points alittle, but everything is good



WOOHOO to you on joining WW!!  I'm proud of you.  I've been doing WW on my own at home now for over two years.  Hopefully I can answer any questions you might come up with.  Find a GREAT WW leader that you love to listen to and you will stick with it!  



flipflopmom said:


> You can do it Energizer!!!!  You know you've got this!  Just think 50 50 50 50!
> 
> 
> Whoo!  Boot camp at 5am!  That's intense!  You must be one proud coach!
> 
> 
> Well, something odd is going on with me today.  I'm not hungry!!!    I don't know if my body is still recovering from my run yesterday, which I would have thought would have made me hungry.  I just couldn't pull a workout in tonight.  MAKE THAT - I just didn't!  By the time I got dinner ready and cleaned up, and got my new ipod set up..  it was.. well..  now!
> 
> Have to share the funny things that happened today WDW related.  I had actually put food in bowls and put on the table rather than plating from the stove.   I said "this is family style dinner tonight"  And DD and DH started playing :What WDW restaurants are family style?
> 
> Then glee was on, and he finished with the Hawaiian sounding "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" and DD yelled "The Ohana song" and Dh said "12 more days, guys!!!"
> 
> You can tell it's close to trip time!
> Taryn



 Laughing about your kids finding the "Disney" in everyday things.  A few years ago I mentioned to my kids that visiting the local ski mountain snack bar was like going to Epcot.... the food was expensive and it was served to you by people from other countries with heavy accents!! (Our local ski mountain imports a lot of foreign teens/young adults to work for the season.... that day we were waited on by a young man from Brazil!)





Rose&Mike said:


> Well, my plan was to comment on a couple of things, but I just got a text from DS--the primary for the campaign he was working on this summer was today and the candidate lost. He said he doesn't want to talk tonight and that he was ok, but sad. I am so not ready to be a parent of a young adult/college student. (He just finished his freshman year). *I just want to fix everything and I can't fix anything.:sad2*: So, I don't know what he's going to do now for the rest of the summer. He stayed in his college town (500 miles away) for this and had been working 7 days a week for free since the campaign ran out of money a few weeks ago. And he really loved it. It's going to be quite the shock to get up tomorrow with nothing to do. Sorry to be so off topic. You really never stop worrying about them.
> 
> *Taryn--some veggie burgers are really good and some not so good. You have to try a couple of different kinds to see what you like. A lot of it is personal taste. And just because they are a veggie burger doesn't mean they are healthy. Make sure you check the ingredients and the sodium content. *


 to you.  My DD is almost 15 and I am terrified of the day she leaves for college and isn't within my grasp anymore.  I don't think that I am a "helicopter mom", but like you, I definitely want the ability to make everything "okay" for her (and DS) and it is so tough when you can't.  And of course, the older and more independent they get, the harder that is.  





cclovesdis said:


> Congrats to all our losers and maintainers, especially LMO429! I was a gainer this week, so  to all of us gainers.
> 
> Happy Belated B-Day to Maria! (I fell asleep before I could post again last night.)
> 
> QOTD: I use WW Online. Meetings just seemed too expensive even though they were in my parents' budget. They were great and paid for it, but I just couldn't justify the cost, so Online for me. I'm also trying to increase my exercise.
> 
> I've been weighing myself everyday this week and so far, I'm on track. I would love to lose another half a pound by Friday. I have a big even on Friday night and there will be lots of eating. I picked what sounded like the healthies menu option, fish, but who knows. It could have sauce on it. I ordered stuffed sole (again, healthiest-and tastiest IMO-option) for my sister's wedding and the servers came around and offered us sauce. I didn't think it was necessary for taste, so definitely passed, but it does make me wonder if my mahi mahi on Friday night will come with sauce already on it. I'll have to plan accordingly because I get the impression I can't skip dessert. I don't drink, but there will be apps during cocktail hour. I could arrive closer to the end of cocktail hour, but again, I get the impression that would be a faux pas. *Oh well. I'll take pjlla's advice and plan, plan, plan!*
> Got my 20 minutes of exercise in. Woke up kind of sick to my stomach, so I didn't push myself. I'll be walking a lot today at work so that'll be nice.
> 
> Have a great day today everyone!
> 
> CC



Thanks for thinking of me and my crazy plans!!  Right now I am trying to formulate a plan for the extended Father's Day weekend.  My b.day is the 17th... probably a small celebration that day.  Then my official b.day celebration with the family is going to see Toy Story 3 on Friday. Then Saturday we will go to my parent's house to celebrate my b.day (again) and an early Father's Day for my Dad.  Then Sunday, back home again to celebrate Father's day for my DH.  It is sure to be 4 days of FOOD!!  I need a solid plan if I am going to make it through without a huge gain!  

Here is my plan so far.....

Thursday-  (actual b.day) probably dinner out at Applebee's... I can get a nice meal and stay easily on plan.

Friday - a bit tougher, as I LOVE movie popcorn.  This maybe my biggest splurge of the weekend... movie popcorn, a few peanut butter M&Ms, and a few Twizzlers.  Not planning any big meals, but might eat out before or after the movie, depending on DH's schedule that day.

Saturday - I will talk with Mom and we will plan a healthy but fun menu for that day.  Maybe include some strawberry shortcake!  

Sunday - This day is still up in the air.  DH didn't have any specific ideas or suggestions, so the kids and I are trying to come up with a fun plan for the day... it will probably include this new buffet restaurant that I've been wanting DH to try... it will be hard, but I've been there and I know I can stay reasonably on plan if I make an effort.

This is just my "thinking ahead" time.  When I nail down the schedule I will make up an actual PLAN, on paper, for the weekend.  



missymj said:


> How does one join?



I know that someone already told you the basics.... just wanted to say WELCOME!!

Well, happy Wednesday!  I'm working again today and my time is up... time for me to get the kids from the library!  I'll try to hop on again later to chat and answer the QOTD!.....................P


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz said:


> 2.  Email him with basically the same question; 3.  Let it go.    It's very possible I'm over-reacting.



Jennifer, I would email him with something to the effect of "we would really like to meet your expectations for arrival time.  Can you reiterate those for me so that we can do so?"  Way to walk away!



Rose&Mike said:


> I think he really has the big boy pants on. I just don't want him to. I'm kind of sensitive to that phrase.



Sorry, it's one I use with myself often, to motivate myself to do/face something I don't want to!  Hopefully soon I can say "put your skinny girls pants on"  Didn't mean to upset you! I was trying, in a hurried, not-well thought out way, should have said "don't let this stress you too much."  



Rose&Mike said:


> Someone described this to me once (the process of your kids going to college and moving on) as losing a limb. You have to learn to live without it and every once in a while you are reminded that the limb is missing and you have to remember how your life has changed. I sometimes envy our friends whose kids went to the local or in state college, but I know how happy ds is, and that this was the best choice for him. Sometimes I just get a little sad and worried. And then I want to eat.....but I'm going to try hard to avoid that today.



You know Rose, the night I got engaged, my mom told me it felt like I was cutting off her right arm.  Not initially, but when I pushed her into telling me how she really feels.  Didn't mean to sound unsympathetic before, I cried when DD lost her first tooth!



mikamah said:


> I think you just did!!!  Welcome aboard.
> 
> The first posts by Lisah0711 on page 1 have lots of details about how the challenge is run, but you can pm your starting weight to Luvbaloo, and we also have the challenge of the week or COW that Jenanderson is running.  Our weighin day is friday, so you want to pm your weight on fridays to Luvbaloo (shannon) our weightkeeper.
> 
> You can jump in and post at anytime on the weekly thread, and we'd love for you to share a little about yourself.  The thread does move fast sometimes, but don't worry if you don't have time to read it all, we're a very friendly and supportive group and we love to hear from everyone.  Any questions, do ask.
> 
> Welcome and Good luck!!



What she said!  WELCOME!!!  Be sure to read pg. 1, and come back with any questions!



mikamah said:


> Plus since I didn't get to the same meetings, I never felt like I was part of the group.  I definitely get more support and inspiration from these challenges than I got at those meetings, so I stopped going and paying.  That money I'm saving is going to go toward my trip for the Princess half!!  And the biggest part of my support system is all of you here.   I truly don't know where I would be without you guys.  Thank you..


We're luck to have you!!!!




Greenfield1984 said:


> I know WHAT'S healthy, but I need to know what QUANTITY is healthy.  Eventually I won't have to track as much because it will be second nature. For ME, that's the only way to make this a lifelong change rather than a diet that I will have to be on for the rest of my life.



EXACTLY!!!  Portion control is not my strong suit!!!  I think it comes from having a family over overeaters, and the large portions you are served in restaurants.  It just doesn't come naturally!


----------



## pjlla

Connie96 said:


> My plan is pretty loose this time. I aim for 1200-1500 calories per day, but I'm not tracking each calorie. I try to make good decisions based on the options at hand and keep an estimated running total in my head. This seems more sustainable for me than meticulous planning and record keeping. More like "real life" and less like "dieting". When I lost weight last year, I was very meticulous about recording everything and I did great. Until I just couldn't stand it anymore. I think the knowledge I gained while doing that is invaluable in helping me make informed decisions each time I sit down to eat from here on out.





Greenfield1984 said:


> I think this is the best way to do it Connie.  Right now I'm still tracking meticulously just so I can get a real idea of how many calories I'm eating.  I know WHAT'S healthy, but I need to know what QUANTITY is healthy.  Eventually I won't have to track as much because it will be second nature. For ME, that's the only way to make this a lifelong change rather than a diet that I will have to be on for the rest of my life.




In response to both of you.... if tracking in your head works, great.  But if it doesn't, try coming up with an easier system.  I track on paper.  I started trying to track online, but it was a PITA, so I went to a nice, easy, simple, notebook.  I have developed my own "shorthand" and while I do record everything, I have learned to do it easily and quickly.  It totally keeps me honest and keeps my "old brain" from (conveniently) forgetting snacks along the way.  And the tracking is definitely second nature for me now.  I rarely miss a day of tracking, unless I am away on vacation.  



flipflopmom said:


> EXACTLY!!!  Portion control is not my strong suit!!!  I think it comes from having a family over overeaters, and the large portions you are served in restaurants.  It just doesn't come naturally!





PORTIONS are so difficult!!  Even after doing WW for a solid 30 months, reading labels, measuring and weighing almost ALL my foods, I'm SURE that I would still make big mistakes!  And even if you start okay, overtime that unmeasured portion would surely grow!  If you want real portion control, I think you need to measure, measure, measure.  I STILL measure my salad dressing EVERY DAY!!  I put my food scale next to my plate at dinner (only at home, of course ).  It is just SECOND NATURE!...............P


----------



## tigger813

Have done absolutely nothing cleaning wise but have gotten in 7,7 miles. I need to get moving before I have to take DD1 and her friend shopping! I guess I'll start with the dining room table so it look slike I did something.

I did take my Shrek glasses back to McD's but then had to call the corporate headquarters as they only gave me $2.20 per glass instead of the promised $3 per glass. THey didn't know a thing about the $3. I said, it's all over the news and on the corporate website and when you call the headquarters. I'm getting 2 coupons for free sandwiches and I will go back next week to see the manager to get the rest of my money. The girl on the phone was very helpful ans said they would be filing a report and contacting the store. Poor communication inside such a large corporation is very sad especially it being McD's!

Gotta get off my butt!

Congrats to all the losers! WOW, 126 pounds for 100 people is super for the first week!


----------



## LMO429

OMG! I just realized I was no.1 this week!!!!!  Sweet!!!  I really did bust my butt last week, I am doing this one month jillian michael dvd rotation that seems to be working...What I also did was follow pretty much follow to the letter the first week of Jillian Michaels Master your Metabolism Cookbook.  Guess eating organic works! 

Congrats to everybody for all their hardwork!


----------



## Rose&Mike

flipflopmom said:


> You know Rose, the night I got engaged, my mom told me it felt like I was cutting off her right arm.  Not initially, but when I pushed her into telling me how she really feels.  Didn't mean to sound unsympathetic before, I cried when DD lost her first tooth!



Thanks for sharing this. You are a great cheerleader, and I knew you weren't trying to be unsympathetic.

It's a rainy day here and I am very unmotivated to do anything. I'm not going to the Y until this afternoon. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Connie96

pjlla said:


> In response to both of you.... if tracking in your head works, great.  But if it doesn't, try coming up with an easier system.  I track on paper.  I started trying to track online, but it was a PITA, so I went to a nice, easy, simple, notebook.  I have developed my own "shorthand" and while I do record everything, I have learned to do it easily and quickly.  It totally keeps me honest and keeps my "old brain" from (conveniently) forgetting snacks along the way.  And the tracking is definitely second nature for me now.  I rarely miss a day of tracking, unless I am away on vacation.



I do know what you mean. I am pretty "into" this right now, so it's pretty easy to remember. I know there will be times that are harder. I guess that the problems I ran into with the meticulous record keeping was that if it wasn't really *PRECISE* I couldn't stand it. Like - order a salad where the nutritionals included the dressing, but I would order the dressing on the side and have only a tiny bit or none at all. Or, I really hate olives, and those are pretty high in calories, so how can I record Greek Salad with Grilled Chicken with no dressing and no olives?  It made me nuts! It was like if I was writing it down (online or on paper), it had to be perfect, but if it's just an estimate in my head, then it's fine and I'm not crazy. Or am I?!



pjlla said:


> PORTIONS are so difficult!!  Even after doing WW for a solid 30 months, reading labels, measuring and weighing almost ALL my foods, I'm SURE that I would still make big mistakes!  And even if you start okay, overtime that unmeasured portion would surely grow!  If you want real portion control, I think you need to measure, measure, measure.  I STILL measure my salad dressing EVERY DAY!!  I put my food scale next to my plate at dinner (only at home, of course ).  It is just SECOND NATURE!...............P



I do still use my food scale somewhat religiously at home, and I try to stick with options that have posted nutritionals when eating out.


----------



## pjlla

QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?

Well, I don't have many IRL friends... just mostly casual friends from work and they are all very nice and complimentary.

As far as my family goes... my Mom is great, very encouraging and helpful whenever we are together (which sadly, isn't very often).  She is a GREAT listener and has always had a big interest in nutrition, so she is a great sounding board.  Dad doesn't say much, but he does throw out the occasional compliment, which is very appreciated.

DH has a tough time with it... he doesn't know exactly what to say.... when he gives me a compliment I usually come back with something negative, so that makes it tough for him (but I'm working on it).  But he thinks that a few compliments is all I need... and meanwhile he brings home cookies, chips, ice cream, etc... makes popcorn EVERY NIGHT (real popcorn, on the stove, with oil and butter).  He doesn't discourage my exercising, but he doesn't always make it easier.  We don't go out to eat much, but he is the first to mention someplace like the Olive Garden (a calorie MINEFIELD!) or Friendly's (can you say ICE CREAM!!??) or Uno's (pizza at it's most calorie-rich).  I usually have to respectfully request that we go somewhere that I stand at least a small chance of staying OP (like Applebee's).  But I don't always win out.  

That said, he does need to lose some weight himself and I'm sure it has been difficult to see me pursue this so whole heartedly.  It has been a HUGE change in lifestyle for me (both the eating and the exercise) and he hasn't complained really (although I don't force my eating habits on anyone else).  

The kids are pretty good..... especially DD.  She will often remember on a Friday to ask how the weigh-in went.  But both of the kids are quick to request treats at any give time without thinking about how hard it will be for me to resist. I usually just say... "not tonight" or "how about we have that on Saturday".  If I can resist until I can plan a "splurge" meal, it is much better than trying to skip the treat entirely on another day.


QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?

Weight Watchers!  I have always had success with it (when I chose to stick with the plan).  It is such a "real life" plan!!  At this point, I can't imagine ever trying anything else.  

I did try Atkins for a week a few years ago when DH was doing it.  While it was fun for a few days to eat lots of eggs, cheese, steak, etc, after a few days I was dying for a slice of toast or an apple!!  I'm SO glad I didn't stick with it any longer.  I think that it kind of teaches some bad habits about PORTION.... basically, on the no-carb foods there are NO LIMITS on the portions (at least, that is what I learned) and you can easily way overeat on that stuff!!  

I've, of course, dabbled with SlimFast and the cabbage soup diet over the years!....  And I did Jenny Craig for a short time about 15 years ago (I had a friend who worked there and she got me the food for her cost and "coached" me on her own.  I did lose weight, but gained it back once I stopped ordering her food. Food was okay, but nothing to live on for a lifetime.)

I've read about South Beach, but never attempted to follow it, but I know people who have had great success with it.... at least temporarily.

TTYL.................P


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> Ann had to answer about your garbage post - I love walking on garbage days b/c then I have somewhere to put the poop bag!   One of my dogs enjoys using other peoples lawns.



You are awesome for picking up your dogs poop. We have a neighbor who allows her dog to poop in any lawn but her own. She doesn't pick it up. One day, I am going to pick it up and put it on her front step. *insert evil grin*



jennz said:


> Okay so this is kind of off topic but I did come home and eat a chocolate chip cookie b/c I'm mad so maybe not so off topic
> 
> DD and a friend are in strings camp at the middle school, first time w/this new (for them) director.  Camp starts at 9.  Monday they got there a minute or so before 9 - he says he's already passed everything out.  Yesterday they got there at 5 til 9 - they walk in and he tells them he's already tuned everyone.  What the heck?  I think this man is very rude to the 12 year olds.  I was going to go in this morning but dd freaked out a little bit.  So here are my options:  1.  walk in with them tomorrow, check the clock, say I wanted to meet him, and ask if he would like the kids there before the 9 am start time; 2.  Email him with basically the same question; 3.  Let it go.    It's very possible I'm over-reacting.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!  I have stepped away from the cookies.



Are you paying for this camp? Personally, I would march into the room and ask him what his problem is but I'm not usually a "nice" person. Buuuuuut... I think YOU should email him... unless you want me to drive down there and show him some of my unique personality. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks. And thanks jennz and Taryn. I sent that suggestion in an email. I'm sure he is fine. This is my issue not his. He should be sad, and last night I think he was more worried about a friend who was taking the whole thing so hard. Young people are soooo passionate about things. Someone described this to me once (the process of your kids going to college and moving on) as losing a limb. You have to learn to live without it and every once in a while you are reminded that the limb is missing and you have to remember how your life has changed. I sometimes envy our friends whose kids went to the local or in state college, but I know how happy ds is, and that this was the best choice for him. Sometimes I just get a little sad and worried. And then I want to eat.....but I'm going to try hard to avoid that today.



Rose... I feel your pain. My oldest son will be 22 next week (or the week after, who really cares at this point)... he lives in Chicago... a big scary city (in my eyes anyway)...

Have ever read the book _Love You Forever_? In the book, the mom takes care of her little baby... every night after the baby falls asleep, the mom crawls into the baby's room and hugs him and sings... *"I'll love you forever, I'll like you for always, as long as I'm living my baby you'll be."* She continues to do this as the baby grows up and even after he becomes an adult... then, when she is an old lady the son drives to his moms house and while she sleeps he holds her in his arms and sings... *"I'll love you forever I'll like you for always as long as I'm living my Mommy you'll be."* 

Even though our sons are all grown up, we will always be their mommies and they will always need us, even if they don't know it. It's okay to feel the way you feel... I feel it ever single day.


----------



## MushyMushy

I'm feeling kind of disappointed right now, but I know I can't say anything about it. I know it's going to sound a little silly.

So two nights ago, for the first time in 16 years of marriage, my husband and I told each other our weights.  Now, he has fudged his in the past, but I have just never admitted to mine. I kind of wanted us to be accountable to each other and hopefully get a good start on this weight loss. Yesterday we were both on board with dieting and changing our habits. Today, he took a work at home day and first thing he did when I got up this morning was cooked a slab of thick-sliced bacon for breakfast. 

I kind of feel like home is the place where I can really succeed at this. I can control what I'm cooking and what I'm putting in my mouth. As soon as I'm faced with someone else handing me food, I don't even hesitate to eat it! I have to admit, I'm really mad at myself and just a little bit disappointed with him. It's like our talk two nights ago didn't even happen. I'm not going to police what he eats, but it would be nice if he wouldn't encourage me to cheat, know what I mean?

Anyway, sorry for whining. I know I can rescue the rest of the day, but it's discouraging to start out this way.


----------



## keenercam

Congratulations to everyone for a fabulous first week!!   This group ROCKS!!!!   

Tuesday's QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?

Weight Watchers is the one plan that I have found works for me.  By now I am familiar with the points values of foods and it's a matter of sticking to the right size portions.  I'm a bit sad today because the scale is up a bit even though I have been eating completely on plan this week (except Monday when I ate too little).  I just have to keep at it and not let the number on the scale discourage me.


----------



## Greenfield1984

maiziezoe said:


> Rose... I feel your pain. My oldest son will be 22 next week (or the week after, who really cares at this point)... he lives in Chicago... a big scary city (in my eyes anyway)...
> 
> Have ever read the book _Love You Forever_? In the book, the mom takes care of her little baby... every night after the baby falls asleep, the mom crawls into the baby's room and hugs him and sings... *"I'll love you forever, I'll like you for always, as long as I'm living my baby you'll be."* She continues to do this as the baby grows up and even after he becomes an adult... then, when she is an old lady the son drives to his moms house and while she sleeps he holds her in his arms and sings... *"I'll love you forever I'll like you for always as long as I'm living my Mommy you'll be."*
> 
> Even though our sons are all grown up, we will always be their mommies and they will always need us, even if they don't know it. It's okay to feel the way you feel... I feel it ever single day.



That is my favorite book to read to DD.  I read it to her every single night until she was about 2, and now she picks the book we read.  It's still in rotation though, and I'll probably still try and read it to her when she's 12   Sometimes when I'm just being an emotional mommy I even tear up when I read it...DH just shakes his head.



MushyMushy said:


> I'm feeling kind of disappointed right now, but I know I can't say anything about it. I know it's going to sound a little silly.
> 
> So two nights ago, for the first time in 16 years of marriage, my husband and I told each other our weights.  Now, he has fudged his in the past, but I have just never admitted to mine. I kind of wanted us to be accountable to each other and hopefully get a good start on this weight loss. Yesterday we were both on board with dieting and changing our habits. Today, he took a work at home day and first thing he did when I got up this morning was cooked a slab of thick-sliced bacon for breakfast.
> 
> I kind of feel like home is the place where I can really succeed at this. I can control what I'm cooking and what I'm putting in my mouth. As soon as I'm faced with someone else handing me food, I don't even hesitate to eat it! I have to admit, I'm really mad at myself and just a little bit disappointed with him. It's like our talk two nights ago didn't even happen. I'm not going to police what he eats, but it would be nice if he wouldn't encourage me to cheat, know what I mean?
> 
> Anyway, sorry for whining. I know I can rescue the rest of the day, but it's discouraging to start out this way.



I'm sorry you're having a rough time with DH and eating. I know it's hard to say no to people (I'm a total people pleaser), but he should be understanding when you say no because he knows what your goals are.  It is disappointing but maybe he just needs time to adjust to new, healthy habits (or maybe he's warped like my DH and believes that bacon is healthy!)  Good on you for coming here to post about it.  Don't get discouraged and don't let the rest of your day be a wash just because it didn't start perfectly. You can do it


----------



## keenercam

ACCCKKKK!!!  DSalmost17 is baking cookies.  Okay, I'm saying it here and now.  I will NOT eat a cookie.  Not even one.  I don't want it.  I don't need it.  And just because it is a sugar cookie (my favorite) with pretty colored M&Ms (ya gotta love the little guys!) does NOT mean I need to eat one.  I am staying in the study (working from home today)  where I can hopefully avoid having cravings set off by the smell of them cooking.

I feel like Maria last week with the pizza.  I WILL not eat a cookie.  No, make that "I will NOT eat a cookie."  There.... that's better.


----------



## pjlla

MushyMushy said:


> I'm feeling kind of disappointed right now, but I know I can't say anything about it. I know it's going to sound a little silly.
> 
> So two nights ago, for the first time in 16 years of marriage, my husband and I told each other our weights.  Now, he has fudged his in the past, but I have just never admitted to mine. I kind of wanted us to be accountable to each other and hopefully get a good start on this weight loss. Yesterday we were both on board with dieting and changing our habits. Today, he took a work at home day and first thing he did when I got up this morning was cooked a slab of thick-sliced bacon for breakfast.
> 
> I kind of feel like home is the place where I can really succeed at this. I can control what I'm cooking and what I'm putting in my mouth. As soon as I'm faced with someone else handing me food, I don't even hesitate to eat it! I have to admit, I'm really mad at myself and just a little bit disappointed with him. It's like our talk two nights ago didn't even happen. I'm not going to police what he eats, but it would be nice if he wouldn't encourage me to cheat, know what I mean?
> 
> Anyway, sorry for whining. I know I can rescue the rest of the day, but it's discouraging to start out this way.



You can only control YOU.... try as we might, we can't control our spouses (or our children sometimes!).  But you can TAKE CONTROL of the situation and LEAD BY EXAMPLE!   Next time he decides he wants a slab of bacon for breakfast, just say "no thanks... I'm really looking forward to my oatmeal."  And try to mean it!  Sit there with him, let him eat his bacon, and and enjoy every bite of your yummy, creamy, HEALTHY oatmeal.  Yup.... you can even enjoy feeling a big SMUG about it.  But the next weigh-in, when you are down and he is up... your point will be made.  

But imagine being the spouse who is trying to enjoy the oatmeal but has to COOK the bacon for the other spouse!  That is my situation.  I have been doing my DARNDEST for 30 months now to continue to live a healthier lifestyle, lose weight, and get fit.  And my DH has done very little to encourage this in a positive way.  He still eats just as poorly as ever... he and the kids still expect me to be the chief meal-provider... even when they want pizza and chips and ice cream and brownies, etc, etc, etc!  No one EVER says... "nope, we can live without pizza tonight because it wouldn't be fair to Mom."  

I put my foot down a few weeks ago about how unfair it is for the three of them to sit on their behinds and wait for me to scoop their ice cream when they know FULL WELL that I am not even going to be EATING the ice cream!  Don't they know how HARD it is to resist the ice cream when I am standing there with a spoon in my hand?? 

Anyhow....  to you.  I hope things improve, but even if your DH doesn't change his ways, you can always try to LEAD BY EXAMPLE!............P


----------



## pjlla

keenercam said:


> ACCCKKKK!!!  DSalmost17 is baking cookies.  Okay, I'm saying it here and now.  I will NOT eat a cookie.  Not even one.  I don't want it.  I don't need it.  And just because it is a sugar cookie (my favorite) with pretty colored M&Ms (ya gotta love the little guys!) does NOT mean I need to eat one.  I am staying in the study (working from home today)  where I can hopefully avoid having cravings set off by the smell of them cooking.
> 
> I feel like Maria last week with the pizza.  I WILL not eat a cookie.  No, make that "I will NOT eat a cookie."  There.... that's better.



You made a plan, you made it public, and now it will stick!!..........P


----------



## lisah0711

missymj said:


> How does one join?



 missymj!  Looks like everyone already gave you the basics so you are all set!  

*mikamah,* .



LMO429 said:


> OMG! I just realized I was no.1 this week!!!!!  Sweet!!!  I really did bust my butt last week, I am doing this one month jillian michael dvd rotation that seems to be working...What I also did was follow pretty much follow to the letter the first week of Jillian Michaels Master your Metabolism Cookbook.  Guess eating organic works!
> 
> Congrats to everybody for all their hardwork!



Congrats to you!  Don't forget to snag your cool clippie and wear it proudly!  



maiziezoe said:


> Have ever read the book _Love You Forever_? In the book, the mom takes care of her little baby... every night after the baby falls asleep, the mom crawls into the baby's room and hugs him and sings... *"I'll love you forever, I'll like you for always, as long as I'm living my baby you'll be."* She continues to do this as the baby grows up and even after he becomes an adult... then, when she is an old lady the son drives to his moms house and while she sleeps he holds her in his arms and sings... *"I'll love you forever I'll like you for always as long as I'm living my Mommy you'll be."*
> 
> Even though our sons are all grown up, we will always be their mommies and they will always need us, even if they don't know it. It's okay to feel the way you feel... I feel it ever single day.



  Thanks for sharing this even though it makes me sad since my baby is graduating from elementary school and just lost his last baby tooth this week.  



MushyMushy said:


> I'm feeling kind of disappointed right now, but I know I can't say anything about it. I know it's going to sound a little silly.
> 
> So two nights ago, for the first time in 16 years of marriage, my husband and I told each other our weights.  Now, he has fudged his in the past, but I have just never admitted to mine. I kind of wanted us to be accountable to each other and hopefully get a good start on this weight loss. Yesterday we were both on board with dieting and changing our habits. Today, he took a work at home day and first thing he did when I got up this morning was cooked a slab of thick-sliced bacon for breakfast.
> 
> I kind of feel like home is the place where I can really succeed at this. I can control what I'm cooking and what I'm putting in my mouth. As soon as I'm faced with someone else handing me food, I don't even hesitate to eat it! I have to admit, I'm really mad at myself and just a little bit disappointed with him. It's like our talk two nights ago didn't even happen. I'm not going to police what he eats, but it would be nice if he wouldn't encourage me to cheat, know what I mean?
> 
> Anyway, sorry for whining. I know I can rescue the rest of the day, but it's discouraging to start out this way.



, MushyMushy.  Unfortunately we are the only ones who can make this dream happen for ourselves.  And your DH has to do it on his own, too.   I don't think your DH is deliberately trying to sabotage you, probably more that he is just not thinking.  



Greenfield1984 said:


> I'm sorry you're having a rough time with DH and eating. I know it's hard to say no to people (I'm a total people pleaser), but he should be understanding when you say no because he knows what your goals are.  It is disappointing but maybe he just needs time to adjust to new, healthy habits (or maybe he's warped like my DH and believes that bacon is healthy!)  Good on you for coming here to post about it.  Don't get discouraged and don't let the rest of your day be a wash just because it didn't start perfectly. You can do it



This is great advice!


----------



## Connie96

I was all ready to go out to lunch with a friend. Knew where we were going. Knew what I was going to order. All set.  But the rain just started pouring down and wasn't gonna let up. Total bummer.  Ended up with a Lean Cuisine and a yogurt from our little snack-ateria. (Yeah, mostly we just call it "downstairs". It's not a cafeteria and it's not a food court, but you can grab a pop-tart, pre-made sandwich or something. I guess it's more like a convenience store than anything else.) I mean, I'm glad that I did end up with a reasonable lunch and I'm grateful that options like that are available here in our building. I'm also glad that I'm dry but, ugh! Definitely NOT what I wanted for lunch.


----------



## Greenfield1984

pjlla said:


> But imagine being the spouse who is trying to enjoy the oatmeal but has to COOK the bacon for the other spouse!  That is my situation.  I have been doing my DARNDEST for 30 months now to continue to live a healthier lifestyle, lose weight, and get fit.  And my DH has done very little to encourage this in a positive way.  He still eats just as poorly as ever... he and the kids still expect me to be the chief meal-provider... even when they want pizza and chips and ice cream and brownies, etc, etc, etc!  No one EVER says... "nope, we can live without pizza tonight because it wouldn't be fair to Mom."
> 
> I put my foot down a few weeks ago about how unfair it is for the three of them to sit on their behinds and wait for me to scoop their ice cream when they know FULL WELL that I am not even going to be EATING the ice cream!  Don't they know how HARD it is to resist the ice cream when I am standing there with a spoon in my hand??



Eek! You're a much better wife than I!  If I'm cooking then I'm making whatever healthy foods I want.  DH and DD can tell me what they want of course, but it has to be healthy. You also have much better willpower than I do, because if I had to cook unhealthy food/scoop out ice cream every night I would not be able to resist.  So congrats on sticking to your healthy eating regardless of your environment.


----------



## Dahly

maiziezoe said:


> Have ever read the book _Love You Forever_? In the book, the mom takes care of her little baby... every night after the baby falls asleep, the mom crawls into the baby's room and hugs him and sings... *"I'll love you forever, I'll like you for always, as long as I'm living my baby you'll be."* She continues to do this as the baby grows up and even after he becomes an adult... then, when she is an old lady the son drives to his moms house and while she sleeps he holds her in his arms and sings... *"I'll love you forever I'll like you for always as long as I'm living my Mommy you'll be."*
> 
> Even though our sons are all grown up, we will always be their mommies and they will always need us, even if they don't know it. It's okay to feel the way you feel... I feel it ever single day.





Love, Love, Love that book..have two copies..one for each DS. Oldest is 20, away at school in another state, so I can relate. Just reading those words made me tear up, but at the same time, remember how proud I am that I raised a son that felt secure enough to move away and be a "big" boy! thanks for the memories of reading that with my kids! 

Dahly


----------



## pjlla

Greenfield1984 said:


> Eek! You're a much better wife than I!  If I'm cooking then I'm making whatever healthy foods I want.  DH and DD can tell me what they want of course, but it has to be healthy. You also have much better willpower than I do, because if I had to cook unhealthy food/scoop out ice cream every night I would not be able to resist.  So congrats on sticking to your healthy eating regardless of your environment.



Well... don't paint me as any saint!  I do cook my healthy meals for the family 99% of the time.  But when they crave bacon on a Sunday morning, guess who is expected to make it?? ...............P


----------



## Dahly

Forgot to answer this in my previous post:

Tuesday's QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?

After hearing you guys talk about sparkpeople in the week leading up to the challenge, I checked it out. I really like the site, and have been diligently tracking my food, water and exercise. My goals are the 1200-1400 hundred calorie range, but I think I actually need to stay closer to the higher end, with the amount of exercise I am doing (was at 40 minutes daily last week, increased to 60 minutes daily this week). The scale isn't budging, and as hard as it is for me to fathom, I don't think I am eating enough. I have read a few articles in the past week that tell me I am not consuming enough calories, but I am having a REALLY hard time wrapping my head around that thought. Does this sound right to you guys? Do I really need to eat MORE to LOSE???

Thanks for any suggestions! 

Dahly


----------



## Rose&Mike

maiziezoe said:


> Rose... I feel your pain. My oldest son will be 22 next week (or the week after, who really cares at this point)... he lives in Chicago... a big scary city (in my eyes anyway)...
> 
> Have ever read the book _Love You Forever_? In the book, the mom takes care of her little baby... every night after the baby falls asleep, the mom crawls into the baby's room and hugs him and sings... *"I'll love you forever, I'll like you for always, as long as I'm living my baby you'll be."* She continues to do this as the baby grows up and even after he becomes an adult... then, when she is an old lady the son drives to his moms house and while she sleeps he holds her in his arms and sings... *"I'll love you forever I'll like you for always as long as I'm living my Mommy you'll be."*
> 
> Even though our sons are all grown up, we will always be their mommies and they will always need us, even if they don't know it. It's okay to feel the way you feel... I feel it ever single day.



Thanks. That is exactly how I feel. (I am crying now by the way.) He called me and is still not sure what he is going to do, but seems to be doing well. I just need to learn I don't have to fix things, just listen.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Dahly said:


> Forgot to answer this in my previous post:
> 
> Tuesday's QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?
> 
> After hearing you guys talk about sparkpeople in the week leading up to the challenge, I checked it out. I really like the site, and have been diligently tracking my food, water and exercise. My goals are the 1200-1400 hundred calorie range, but I think I actually need to stay closer to the higher end, with the amount of exercise I am doing (was at 40 minutes daily last week, increased to 60 minutes daily this week). The scale isn't budging, and as hard as it is for me to fathom, I don't think I am eating enough. I have read a few articles in the past week that tell me I am not consuming enough calories, but I am having a REALLY hard time wrapping my head around that thought. Does this sound right to you guys? Do I really need to eat MORE to LOSE???
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!
> 
> Dahly



Go to spark people and put in your daily exercise goals and see how many calories it says you need. When I went up to 60m 5 days a week it increased my calorie range. We talked about this a lot last time, and I think a lot of people will agree that if you are exercising a lot you need to make sure you getting enough food. I know I'm not eating enough this week and between that and pms my weight has stalled. Also, make sure you are getting enough water with all that exercise.  I don't track everyday, but I will track when things seem to have stalled, and there have been a couple of times when I wasn't eating enough, or was low on protein, carbs, etc. Hang in there.


Pamela I can understand cooking the bacon--I cook meat for ds when he is home and Dh and I don't eat meat (me at all, dh eats when we go out) but I would draw the line at scooping the ice cream, especially if I wasn't having any. Maybe you should go out and get a really fancy ice cream scoop and wrap it up in ribbons and present it to them and tell them I got this special so you all can scoop your own ice cream. I have retired my scoop!


----------



## Connie96

If you have iPhone or iTouch, check the App Store for "Restaurant Nutrition". It's a free app that has nutrition info for multiple restaurants and fast food joints. It may not be new, but I just found it a little while ago, so I wanted to share.


----------



## JOANNEL

Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks. That is exactly how I feel. (I am crying now by the way.) He called me and is still not sure what he is going to do, but seems to be doing well. I just need to learn I don't have to fix things, just listen.



I so feel your pain, my babies 21 & 24 are grown and gone right now. I am missing them and feeling sorry for myself!! I am just glad I am not grazing my way throught he kitchen!! You guys are keeping me from it, so thank you!!


----------



## N&B'smom

I'm going out to eat tomorrow night....the night before we weigh in!  And my weight was up a half pound already.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!  I do think I'm retaining but still!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> returning my McDonald's Shrek glasses.




My dh was telling me last week that a full set of these are going for 100$ on ebay!



N&B'smom said:


> I am SO bummed right now, I've been eating right and all but just weighed myself and the scale was UP!!  Not a full pound but about 1/2 lb.  This is so frustrating!!!!



I do the same thing and it can be frustrating.  I have learned to not dwell on it.  If its not a good # let it motivate you to work even harder, if it is a good # let it keep you motivated to make it even better!



maiziezoe said:


> Have ever read the book _Love You Forever_? In the book, the mom takes care of her little baby... every night after the baby falls asleep, the mom crawls into the baby's room and hugs him and sings... *"I'll love you forever, I'll like you for always, as long as I'm living my baby you'll be."* She continues to do this as the baby grows up and even after he becomes an adult... then, when she is an old lady the son drives to his moms house and while she sleeps he holds her in his arms and sings... *"I'll love you forever I'll like you for always as long as I'm living my Mommy you'll be."*
> 
> Even though our sons are all grown up, we will always be their mommies and they will always need us, even if they don't know it. It's okay to feel the way you feel... I feel it ever single day.



I recently just heard about this book from a friend and was almost sobbing when she let me read her book.  I have two boys ages 5 and 3.  I was all teared up again reading your post.  I need to get 2 copies of this book for my boys.  Thanks for sharing.

QOTD-WED- I am doing WW on my own.  I had done meetings that were provided through work.  I work in a large hospital network and they offer these every quarter.  We do get reimbursed the cost up to 700$ per year which is nice.  I have had a very hard time getting to the meetings over the past few years now that we have 2 kids.  You guys are like my meetings and luvbaloo is like my leader weighing me in!  So thanks to you all I have been able to stay pretty on track this time around.  It has always worked in the past.  This time I just need to figure how to maintain wants I hit my goal.  This is one thing I havent done well in the past.

I realized today why I have felt so miserable and grumpy the past few days as well as bloated and hungry.....TOM is here at only the 23rd day...  Ever since I had Mirena an IUD put in a few years ago I seem to get it more frequently even though after a year most women do not get it at all.  Its really annoying and frustrating.  Sorry if this is TMI but since taryn was talking about having gas I figure anything is game.   Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## brinalyn530

pjlla said:


> Ummm.. lettuce GROWS in dirt (or soil, if you prefer), so it being dirty is perfectly natural... especially if it was picked right after a rainstorm.  Soak it in the sink in cold water.  Give it one good swish and then don't agitate it again... let the dirt sink to the bottom and then just skim the clean lettuce (or spinach) from the top of the water.  All set.



I was going for sarcastic there, really . I eat lettuce all the time and I have a system in place to make sure it's clean the way I like it to be clean. The point I was trying to make with that sentence is that I have irrational, dysfunctional thinking and if I concentrate on that type of thinking long enough even something natural and healthy that I eat almost everyday can warp into something that I'm "afraid" of. 



LMO429 said:


> OMG! I just realized I was no.1 this week!!!!!  Sweet!!!  I really did bust my butt last week, I am doing this one month jillian michael dvd rotation that seems to be working...What I also did was follow pretty much follow to the letter the first week of Jillian Michaels Master your Metabolism Cookbook.  Guess eating organic works!
> 
> Congrats to everybody for all their hardwork!



Congrats to you and all the rest of the losers and maintainers this week!  As for us gainers, we're here and making an effort, it will show up on the scale soon enough.  



maiziezoe said:


> Have ever read the book _Love You Forever_? In the book, the mom takes care of her little baby... every night after the baby falls asleep, the mom crawls into the baby's room and hugs him and sings... *"I'll love you forever, I'll like you for always, as long as I'm living my baby you'll be."* She continues to do this as the baby grows up and even after he becomes an adult... then, when she is an old lady the son drives to his moms house and while she sleeps he holds her in his arms and sings... *"I'll love you forever I'll like you for always as long as I'm living my Mommy you'll be."*



Gosh, that book makes me cry every time I even look at the cover. I teared up just reading your post... I dare not even think about the day my son goes off to college (or whatever he chooses to do when he's old enough to do so), I'll either be jumping for joy that I am finally free, or holding on to his legs, crying, while he's trying to get away!  It's a good thing I still have 8 or 9 more years before that day comes...

Tuesday's QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?

I tried SparkPeople but it was just too time consuming for me, a lot of the things I eat weren't on the list so I ended up having to make a custom item for pretty much everything except fruits and veggies. I didn't have the time or inclination to enter all of the nutritional info into each custom food so I was really just tracking total calories at the end of the day. But I did take their recommended calorie range based on my stats and exercise, so that plus the calculations from Jillian Michaels' books gave me a target range, daily and weekly. I try to stay between 1400 and 1700 calories for the day, vary the total calories within that range each day, and have one day that is a little over the 1700 (a "splurge" if you will) so that my body doesn't get used to eating exactly the same amount of food each day. Of course, that is my goal - it hasn't been working out that way since I haven't been using my food journal for a while until this week. As far as my actual journal goes, I have a little spiral notebook with Donald Duck on it that I use to track my food and water, although I am looking for something a smidge bigger so I can also track our COWs and my workouts easily and keep notes about emotional challenges that day that may explain why I made those choices. For now my Donald book is working out OK, and I'm definitely a lot more conscious of what I'm putting into my mouth when that little book is sitting right next to me! However, personally, I know that writing everything I eat into a food journal isn't something I want to do every day for the rest of my life. I'm really hoping that I am able to use my journal as a tool for learning portion control, controlling emotional/bored eating, and proving that I feel better and I am better when I eat well and workout. Once I get to goal, I hope to be able to use what I learned from keeping the journal to make good choices without having to continue to keep the journal. I''m a long way from that, though, so we'll see how it goes.

I've got a few things that NEED to be done today here at work, so I'm off for the day (most likely). Have a wonderful rest of Wednesday everyone!

Bree


----------



## brinalyn530

flipflopmom said:


> You got it girl!!!
> 
> Don't know what made me laugh more (with you, not at you, I promise) your post or your reason for editing!



I have to admit I'm pretty proud of myself. It only took me two years to figure it out .

And thanks for getting me on that post. My humor apparently doesn't translate well on the boards... Sorry to anyone that misunderstood, I was poking fun at myself and my absurdities. 

Now I really have to get some work done...

Bree


----------



## Worfiedoodles

flipflopmom said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD:  What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?*



Theoretically, I do WW Online. I'll be honest and say that I don't really use it as I should, but when I do it works! 

I'm going to be the dissenter here. We received Love You Forever when my son was small, and dh and I both find it depressing and sad. It just creeps us out. The mom crawling back in the room, the son breaking into his mom's house -- it just seems a bit much to us. We got rid of it and haven't looked back. I guess we're not very sentimental. I'm glad you guys like it so much and it gives you comfort. And I agree, it is going to be an adjustment one day when my little chick leaves the nest -- and I'm sending a  for all the moms and dads who have been through or are at that stage. 

I either have allergies or a cold coming on, it's hard to tell in the air conditioning at my office. I'm looking forward to getting home. We're having grilled salmon and salad for dinner, one of my favorite meals. 

Maria


----------



## my3princes

MushyMushy said:


> I'm feeling kind of disappointed right now, but I know I can't say anything about it. I know it's going to sound a little silly.
> 
> So two nights ago, for the first time in 16 years of marriage, my husband and I told each other our weights.  Now, he has fudged his in the past, but I have just never admitted to mine. I kind of wanted us to be accountable to each other and hopefully get a good start on this weight loss. Yesterday we were both on board with dieting and changing our habits. Today, he took a work at home day and first thing he did when I got up this morning was cooked a slab of thick-sliced bacon for breakfast.
> 
> I kind of feel like home is the place where I can really succeed at this. I can control what I'm cooking and what I'm putting in my mouth. As soon as I'm faced with someone else handing me food, I don't even hesitate to eat it! I have to admit, I'm really mad at myself and just a little bit disappointed with him. It's like our talk two nights ago didn't even happen. I'm not going to police what he eats, but it would be nice if he wouldn't encourage me to cheat, know what I mean?
> 
> Anyway, sorry for whining. I know I can rescue the rest of the day, but it's discouraging to start out this way.



The solution in my house is not to buy things that I can't eat.  My DH would starve before he'd go shopping so if I don't buy it, I can't be tempted with it.



QOTD:  I use WW points system, but I do it on my own.  I'm too cheap to pay for the meetings when I already have the materials.  That money can be better spent on vacations


----------



## donac

jennz said:


> Okay so this is kind of off topic but I did come home and eat a chocolate chip cookie b/c I'm mad so maybe not so off topic
> 
> DD and a friend are in strings camp at the middle school, first time w/this new (for them) director.  Camp starts at 9.  Monday they got there a minute or so before 9 - he says he's already passed everything out.  Yesterday they got there at 5 til 9 - they walk in and he tells them he's already tuned everyone.  What the heck?  I think this man is very rude to the 12 year olds.  I was going to go in this morning but dd freaked out a little bit.  So here are my options:  1.  walk in with them tomorrow, check the clock, say I wanted to meet him, and ask if he would like the kids there before the 9 am start time; 2.  Email him with basically the same question; 3.  Let it go.    It's very possible I'm over-reacting.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!  I have stepped away from the cookies.



I know Rose answered this about how her son's band director felt.  I want to second it.  My son's band directors favorite saying was "If you are on time you are late."  The time given is the time they will start to practice.  

I know this is a very hard thing to understand at the beginning. I will tell you that my two sons are the most prompt young men that you will ever find.  I have never had a problem with them being late for anything.

Good luck.  It will work out.


----------



## pinkle

UGH!
Not having a great week.....blew it for lunch today so I decided to just make a nice salad for supper.  Knowing how nutricious avacados are a sliced one on the top of my salad.    Went on to sparkpeople to log in my food.......one avacado has 326 calories!!!!!!!  Can you believe it.  I also haven't run in 2 days because my knee has been acting up (2 surgeries 2 years ago)...it's ususally fine.....I feel so frustrated.
New day tomorrow!!!!
Thank you for letting me vent!!!  I feel much better now
AWH!


----------



## Greenfield1984

Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now

So anways, you'll have to take me off of the losers team!  I'm still going to check in here because you guys keep me motivated to eat well and exercise, but obviously I'm not going to be losing any weight, I'll be focusing on gaining at a NORMAL/HEALTHY rate


----------



## Connie96

Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now
> 
> So anways, you'll have to take me off of the losers team!  I'm still going to check in here because you guys keep me motivated to eat well and exercise, but obviously I'm not going to be losing any weight, I'll be focusing on gaining at a NORMAL/HEALTHY rate



Oh my goodness! What happy news!  Congratulations and best wishes for a healthy and uneventful pregnancy!!


----------



## MushyMushy

Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now
> 
> So anways, you'll have to take me off of the losers team!  I'm still going to check in here because you guys keep me motivated to eat well and exercise, but obviously I'm not going to be losing any weight, I'll be focusing on gaining at a NORMAL/HEALTHY rate



Congratulations!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now
> 
> So anways, you'll have to take me off of the losers team!  I'm still going to check in here because you guys keep me motivated to eat well and exercise, but obviously I'm not going to be losing any weight, I'll be focusing on gaining at a NORMAL/HEALTHY rate



Congratulations!


----------



## pinkle

Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now
> 
> So anways, you'll have to take me off of the losers team!  I'm still going to check in here because you guys keep me motivated to eat well and exercise, but obviously I'm not going to be losing any weight, I'll be focusing on gaining at a NORMAL/HEALTHY rate





How exciting 
Congratulations


----------



## mikamah

Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now
> 
> So anways, you'll have to take me off of the losers team!  I'm still going to check in here because you guys keep me motivated to eat well and exercise, but obviously I'm not going to be losing any weight, I'll be focusing on gaining at a NORMAL/HEALTHY rate


Congratulations!!  That's so exciting, and sending pixie dust for a happy, and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## tigger813

Congratulations Greenfield1984!!!! Wonderful news! 


Good evening! It has been quite an interesting, in a good way, kind of day! After my morning chat with "Crystal" from McDonald's I went shopping with DD1 and her BFF! Ended up at Macy's I found Karen Scott, shorts, my favorite on sale for 40% off. If you used your Macy's credit card you got an extra 20% off. I didn't have it with me but I had just heard her ask for a woman's driver's license and that she could pull up my account that way. So I said ok. She could see that I needed a new card as I hadn't used mine since 2007. So she called for a verification number and they said for her to open a new account for me. By opening the new account I got an additional 20% off! SO I ended up with 5 pairs of shorts and 1 skort, size 8, except for 1 size 10 for those days I feel heavier for $59.90! It would've cost me over $93 had I not used my card. I was psyched. DH said that was better than the 1 point we'd get from Disney if I had used my Visa! SO now I am set for shorts for the summer!!!!! They even have belts!!!!! The girl at the registers name was....Crystal! How awesome was that?! 2 Crystals in one day!!!!! 

Then I went to Target and bought 3 sleeveless tops for $7 each!!!! What an awesome day!!!!!

Just got home from a last minute client. Not sure how my weight will be tomorrow. I haven't had much time for my water today. I had a personal size pizza hut pizza for lunch and then had clam strips, a few fries and some onion rings. I did do 7.7 miles plus give a massage so hopefully I will stay about the same. Going to get up and do the 4 mile workout and then the 2 mile before going to work tomorrow. After my client I will come home and do the 3 mile.  Hoping my metabolism will kick into action. Think I'll make DH and myself a cup of green tea right now.

It's raining and chilly out. No walk tomorrow morning but hoping we can go Friday morning and hopefully see the swans again!

Time for some quality time with DH! Hugs to all of you!!!!! I will reach 50 pounds at some point! Hopefully next week as it's impossible to reach it at this point for this week but if I keep going through the weekend I may just hit it by mid week next week! I had a great day so I have nothing to complain about!


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Hi All! I would like to sign up to be a "loser". My goal is to lose 15 pounds in the next 8 weeks! I don't actually have a scale in the house but will PM my weight by Friday! What else do I need to do? I saw the challenge that ends6/10....is there another one starting up soon??

I have read through some of this thread but haven't had time to read it all so please forgive my ignorance!

PS congrats on your pregnancy Greenfield1984!


----------



## tigger813

Ltl Mermaid said:


> Hi All! I would like to sign up to be a "loser". My goal is to lose 15 pounds in the next 8 weeks! I don't actually have a scale in the house but will PM my weight by Friday! What else do I need to do? I saw the challenge that ends6/10....is there another one starting up soon??
> 
> I have read through some of this thread but haven't had time to read it all so please forgive my ignorance!
> 
> PS congrats on your pregnancy Greenfield1984!



Welcome to the challenge! This challenge actually runs until the end of August. The Challenge of the week, otherwise known as the COW ends tomorrow. Read the first page of this thread to get the important info to guide you along the way. Ask us any questions you have! We are ALL happy to help you along the way and most importantly help you succeed!

Once again welcome! It's great to have another person join out awesome group of ladies and gentlemen! What they say is true, The more the merrier!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congrats Greenfield1984! Sending good thoughts your way for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

I didn't do great with food today, but I'm ok with that. I did do group strength this afternoon and 4 miles on the elliptical. Today wasn't a bad day, but I'm glad to say goodbye to it, and I'm looking forward to a new day tomorrow. I'm planning on planting some flowers and planning our dinners for the next several days. I'm also going to the Y for a date with my favorite elliptical machine. Have a nice evening everyone!

Oh, and Pamela thanks for posting so many recipes on the recipe thread. I updated the index.


----------



## corinnak

Huge Congratulations!!!! to Greenfield1984!!!  Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy! 




LuvBaloo said:


> # missing:  1 (but I do know Corrinak was busy running a race this weekend!)[/COLOR]



Ooops....I did weigh in and recorded it on WW online and then must have forgotten to send a PM....and then I didn't see my name on the "missing" list so I assumed I had sent it.    It was a wild and crazy weekend, that is for sure.  And for what it is worth, my weight was in my maintenance range even if I didn't have the rest of it together.  



jenanderson said:


> It is time to go to work but I just have to report in the new exercise that I tried today....I went to a 5:30AM class at the YMCA this morning!    I did the BodyPump class which is tons of weight lifting.  It ought to be a challenge to teach today as now I am not sure I can lift my arms to write on the boards.    It was good though and so nice to get 60 minutes of exercising done so early.  I am going to try another 5:30 AM class tomorrow!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> Jen



Oooh, I love Bodypump.  Hopefully you won't be feeling it too badly tomorrow - the first time I did it, I had a hard time going down stairs for a few days - all those squats really got me!  Maybe sometime we could meet at a YMCA in the middle and do a class together.    There is an extra charge for them, but I have really enjoyed the TRX classes at the Y, too.  Takes that core strength to the next level.


I've been overwhelmed lately with end of school year stuff and race stuff and....I hate to say it, but creeping gloom.  I feel....so lazy compared to many of the hardcore folks on here, but I've taken a few days off because I think (and I don't know how this happened) I may have ended up slightly overtrained.  All I can think is too much racing this spring, because it hasn't been that I've been doing too many miles.  I've been sleeping more and pushing the envelope less the past few days.

Today I took my DS11 to a group cycle (AKA "Spin") class.  He had a great time and was so psyched to have done 10 miles according to the bike's computer!  I was there, but I did not push myself too hard, due to the whole trying to "recover" thing.  

Here's a fun thing - I ended up featured in the recap video for the Minneapolis Marathon.  I rounded this corner and there was Jen of Priorfatgirl.com with her sign and I had met her at a previous race, so I ran up and gave her a big hug - sweat and all, poor girl!  Apparently it was different enough to make the recap reel at @ 2:17:

http://vimeo.com/12436820



Tuesday's QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?

Oh, I am a Weight Watchers online person.  I like how I don't have to add or figure anything.    corinnak4 is my username if anyone wants to be friends on there.  I have a fairly under-attended blog on there as well, but I like to read the blogs of others from time to time.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now
> 
> So anways, you'll have to take me off of the losers team!  I'm still going to check in here because you guys keep me motivated to eat well and exercise, but obviously I'm not going to be losing any weight, I'll be focusing on gaining at a NORMAL/HEALTHY rate



congratulations how exciting....best of luck!


----------



## flipflopmom

Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now



Please keep checking in and let us know how you are doing!!!!!  Sooo happy for you!



tigger813 said:


> Congratulations Greenfield1984!!!! Wonderful news!
> By opening the new account I got an additional 20% off! SO I ended up with 5 pairs of shorts and 1 skort, size 8, except for 1 size 10 for those days I feel heavier for $59.90! It would've cost me over $93 had I not used my card. I was psyched. DH said that was better than the 1 point we'd get from Disney if I had used my Visa! SO now I am set for shorts for the summer!!!!! They even have belts!!!!! The girl at the registers name was....Crystal! How awesome was that?! 2 Crystals in one day!!!!!
> 
> Then I went to Target and bought 3 sleeveless tops for $7 each!!!! What an awesome day!!!!!
> 
> Just got home from a last minute client. Not sure how my weight will be It's raining and chilly out. No walk tomorrow morning but hoping we can go Friday morning and hopefully see the swans again!



Awesome shopiing trip!!!!!!



Ltl Mermaid said:


> Hi All! I would like to sign up to be a "loser". My goal is to lose 15 pounds in the next 8 weeks! I don't actually have a scale in the house but will PM my weight by Friday! What else do I need to do? I saw the challenge that ends6/10....is there another one starting up soon??


As Tracey said, we don't end until sometime in August.  Just stopping in to WELCOME YOU!!!!!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Today wasn't a bad day, but I'm glad to say goodbye to it, and I'm looking forward to a new day tomorrow.



I had one of those, too!    to you!



corinnak said:


> I've been overwhelmed lately with end of school year stuff and race stuff and....I hate to say it, but creeping gloom.  I feel....so lazy compared to many of the hardcore folks on here, but I've taken a few days off because I think (and I don't know how this happened) I may have ended up slightly overtrained.  All I can think is too much racing this spring, because it hasn't been that I've been doing too many miles.  I've been sleeping more and pushing the envelope less the past few days.
> 
> Here's a fun thing - I ended up featured in the recap video for the Minneapolis Marathon.  I rounded this corner and there was Jen of Priorfatgirl.com with her sign and I had met her at a previous race, so I ran up and gave her a big hug - sweat and all, poor girl!  Apparently it was different enough to make the recap reel at @ 2:17:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/12436820



That's very cool Corinna!!!!  As for the overtraining, I think I am suffering a bit from running too much in the torch run Monday.  I know practical advice says to increase by 10%, but I ended up running 7.5 miles and my previous longest was 5.5.  Yesterday I was tired, and not at all hungry.  Today, I am starving, and just blah!  I wonder if it is lactic acid buildup or something?




Connie96 said:


> I was all ready to go out to lunch with a friend. Knew where we were going. Knew what I was going to order. All set.  But the rain just started pouring down and wasn't gonna let up. Total bummer.



The weather seems to be affecting all kinds of things!  Sorry you missed out!



Dahly said:


> After hearing you guys talk about sparkpeople in the week leading up to the challenge, I checked it out. I really like the site, and have been diligently tracking my food, water and exercise. My goals are the 1200-1400 hundred calorie range, but I think I actually need to stay closer to the higher end, with the amount of exercise I am doing (was at 40 minutes daily last week, increased to 60 minutes daily this week). The scale isn't budging, and as hard as it is for me to fathom, I don't think I am eating enough. I have read a few articles in the past week that tell me I am not consuming enough calories, but I am having a REALLY hard time wrapping my head around that thought. Does this sound right to you guys? Do I really need to eat MORE to LOSE???



If you find out the answer, let me know, I am working on this a bit myself!



Rose&Mike said:


> Go to spark people and put in your daily exercise goals and see how many calories it says you need. When I went up to 60m 5 days a week it increased my calorie range. We talked about this a lot last time, and I think a lot of people will agree that if you are exercising a lot you need to make sure you getting enough food. I know I'm not eating enough this week and between that and pms my weight has stalled.



I wonder if I need to up mine consistently.  I try really hard to stick as close to 1200 as possible, but a few days I go over!



Connie96 said:


> If you have iPhone or iTouch, check the App Store for "Restaurant Nutrition". It's a free app that has nutrition info for multiple restaurants and fast food joints. It may not be new, but I just found it a little while ago, so I wanted to share.



I need to check that out!



JOANNEL said:


> I so feel your pain, my babies 21 & 24 are grown and gone right now. I am missing them and feeling sorry for myself!! I am just glad I am not grazing my way throught he kitchen!! You guys are keeping me from it, so thank you!!


 



N&B'smom said:


> I'm going out to eat tomorrow night....the night before we weigh in!  And my weight was up a half pound already.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!  I do think I'm retaining but still!



Well, there are 2 more months of weigh ins to make up for it!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sorry if this is TMI but since taryn was talking about having gas I figure anything is game.



A girl eats too many beans the night before a big run, panics, and suddenly I've set a precedence for various conversations.  Sheez.  



brinalyn530 said:


> And thanks for getting me on that post. My humor apparently doesn't translate well on the boards... Sorry to anyone that misunderstood, I was poking fun at myself and my absurdities.



I got it.  I worried about posting my , but I could go back and read it again and  all over again!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I either have allergies or a cold coming on, it's hard to tell in the air conditioning at my office.



Hope you feel better tomorrow!


Okay everyone, this has been a depressing place today.  I've been trying not to add to it. The weather is dreary in lots of places, plans are not working out, emotional and depressed, feeling blah?  Yeah, that's me, too.  

Tomorrow is a new day everyone.  Put this one to bed, and just let it go.  As you are falling asleep, think about all the things that make you happy.   

BTW, a new baby on the way and a great shopping trip helped to keep spirits up.  Thanks for sharing Greenfield and Tracey! 
Night everyone!
Taryn


----------



## JOANNEL

Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now
> 
> So anways, you'll have to take me off of the losers team!  I'm still going to check in here because you guys keep me motivated to eat well and exercise, but obviously I'm not going to be losing any weight, I'll be focusing on gaining at a NORMAL/HEALTHY rate



How excititng!! Congrats!!


----------



## Piglet18

flipflopmom said:


> Sounds like maybe she is having some jealousy issues?  Or lack of motivation herself?  As for your struggle to loose weight, a lot of the light, etc. stuff has a lot of sodium and other things to make up for it.  Are you drinking lots of water?  Even though it says healthy, are you tracking your calories?  I would recommend that you get on a site like calorie counter, daily plate, sparkpeople, etc. to track how many you are eating.  I found that I was eating more than I thought!!!  Once you get a handle on calories in vs. calories out, it should all come together!



Yup; I actually just got a fitbit a week and a half ago, so I am definitely counting calories. I am trying to get better about my water too; I usually make it, but not always. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Piglet18

greenfield1984 said:


> well i found out why i've been so tired the past couple of days...i'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year i've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so i'm trying to be optimistic   i'm over the moon happy right now
> 
> so anways, you'll have to take me off of the losers team!  I'm still going to check in here because you guys keep me motivated to eat well and exercise, but obviously i'm not going to be losing any weight, i'll be focusing on gaining at a normal/healthy rate



congratulations!


----------



## Piglet18

QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?

I briefly looked at Sparkpeople, but fell off it in a couple days. Now I record everything on my new fitbit...  i do about 1300 calories a day, and am actually being very good about recording and keeping track of everything. sometimes i will look at something i want to eat (or think about a larger quantity), and I will say, "no, my fitbit will yell at me."


----------



## jenanderson

*Week 1 COW Results*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

*Statistics:*
We had 37 people try the COW this week.
31 people reported their points for Part I (water & vegetables)
27 people reported about what inspires them to drink their water in Part II

*Here are the top numbers for the COW*

*12 points*
Yunchman
Tigger813
Sherry
N&Bsmom
MushyMushy
Mommyof2Pirates
Mikamah
Crzy4pooh

*13 points *
happysmyly
bellaphia

*14 points*
Wofriedoodles
Maiziezoe
Leleluvsdis
Keenercam
Jenanderson
Jbm02
Greenfield1984
Flipflopmom
Donac
Connie96
Carmiedog
A.Mickey

*A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!  *

*New to the COW.PRIZES!*
Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about drinking your water).  If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!

*PART 1 WINNER =  Wofriedoodles
PART 2 WINNER = Keenercam*

Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the COW last week.  I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and new exercising they tried out this week!

Stay tuned for the COW Week 3 information to be posted tomorrow night!


----------



## jenanderson

Oh boy, it is so hard to keep up with this thread when life is throwing other things at you.  There are congratulations for weight losses, comments to be made about people who are doing the COW, comments about the new exercising, a pregnancy to be happy for and so much more!  I will have to get to all of that at a later point.  I am going to give a brief update and then it is time to get back to the work I still need to finish tonight!

I have not done well.  The past 2 nights I have eaten a bunch of things I should not and I have done so because of emotional eating.  I am feeling very upset because I had applied for a teaching job, interviewed well and then did not get it.  The worse is that I did not get it because of politics...not because of my qualifications.  I know this for a fact because I know many of the people on the interview team and have been told so.  I am sad because I would like to believe that I am a good and dedicated teacher but I still can't find a job.  With the way things are going, I am going to have to look for a job outside of the teaching field and I don't even know where to begin.  I had been so hopeful for this position and it made me feel horrible to get the news.  To top it off, tomorrow is the last day of school and I have been so busy with things for my classroom.  Friday I have to finish packing up my classroom and leave this job.  So, the emotional days will continue for a bit.  I would like to be stronger and not give in when things like this happen but realistically, I am not.  

I will do my best not to let the whole week destroy all my hard work but no promises at this point.  I know that I am not giving up but I also know that this week might just be a complete disaster as I deal with the emotions.

Thanks for letting me vent about it all.
Jen


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> Tomorrow is a new day everyone.  Put this one to bed, and just let it go.  As you are falling asleep, think about all the things that make you happy.


Thanks Taryn. I'm with you on this one.  I have so much to be happy and grateful about.  Have a magical night everyone.


----------



## Dahly

Rose&Mike said:


> Go to spark people and put in your daily exercise goals and see how many calories it says you need. When I went up to 60m 5 days a week it increased my calorie range. We talked about this a lot last time, and I think a lot of people will agree that if you are exercising a lot you need to make sure you getting enough food. I know I'm not eating enough this week and between that and pms my weight has stalled. Also, make sure you are getting enough water with all that exercise.  I don't track everyday, but I will track when things seem to have stalled, and there have been a couple of times when I wasn't eating enough, or was low on protein, carbs, etc. Hang in there.



thanks for this suggestion..when I first signed up on sparkpeople, I left that field blank, but when I entered my estimated calories burned a week, it jumped my cals to 1600-1900, so 400 or so more than where I thought I should be. I think i will try the 1600 tomorrow, although I think I am going to feel guilty eating more! 


Greenfield1984 - congrats and best of luck! Let us know how you are doing!


----------



## donac

jenanderson said:


> Oh boy, it is so hard to keep up with this thread when life is throwing other things at you.  There are congratulations for weight losses, comments to be made about people who are doing the COW, comments about the new exercising, a pregnancy to be happy for and so much more!  I will have to get to all of that at a later point.  I am going to give a brief update and then it is time to get back to the work I still need to finish tonight!
> 
> I have not done well.  The past 2 nights I have eaten a bunch of things I should not and I have done so because of emotional eating.  I am feeling very upset because I had applied for a teaching job, interviewed well and then did not get it.  The worse is that I did not get it because of politics...not because of my qualifications.  I know this for a fact because I know many of the people on the interview team and have been told so.  I am sad because I would like to believe that I am a good and dedicated teacher but I still can't find a job.  With the way things are going, I am going to have to look for a job outside of the teaching field and I don't even know where to begin.  I had been so hopeful for this position and it made me feel horrible to get the news.  To top it off, tomorrow is the last day of school and I have been so busy with things for my classroom.  Friday I have to finish packing up my classroom and leave this job.  So, the emotional days will continue for a bit.  I would like to be stronger and not give in when things like this happen but realistically, I am not.
> 
> I will do my best not to let the whole week destroy all my hard work but no promises at this point.  I know that I am not giving up but I also know that this week might just be a complete disaster as I deal with the emotions.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent about it all.
> Jen



Good luck.  It is very hard to leave a job.  It is okay to be sad.  YOu are going through a tough change.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

hang in there jen and good luck working through the next couple of days.


----------



## flipflopmom

Piglet18 said:


> Now I record everything on my new fitbit...  i do about 1300 calories a day, and am actually being very good about recording and keeping track of everything. sometimes i will look at something i want to eat (or think about a larger quantity), and I will say, "no, my fitbit will yell at me."



Whatever works!!!  I had never heard of a fitbit until these challenges, but it sounds very motivating.  For me, it's all about what's there in black and white.  Actually, I've become fairly obsessive about it!




jenanderson said:


> I am feeling very upset because I had applied for a teaching job, interviewed well and then did not get it.  The worse is that I did not get it because of politics...not because of my qualifications. Jen



  You need a bunch of them!  I wondered if you had heard back.  We have a lot of politics here when it comes to school positions, it stinks.  When I was hired, 13 years ago, the principal told me that he was actually under pressure to hire someone else b/c of politics, so I  "HAD BETTER BE THE BEST TEACHER HE'S EVER HAD OR HIS BUTT WOULD BE ON THE LINE MORE THEAN IT ALREADY WAS"  yes, the man actually yelled that at me on my first day in the building.  No pressure for a 21 year old fresh out of college and scared anyway!

I'm sure you are scouring the postings, called all the various schools for openings, etc.  Didn't you say that you could make more more substituting that what you were at your private school?  If a full time job doesn't open up, maybe you could visit the systems you are interested in and talk to the about possible long term substituting positions like for maternity leave, etc.  Have you checked for those that aren't necessarily in the classroom such as specialists, parent involvement, etc?  

If you do have to go outside the field, you definitely have the background now for something in fitness/nutrition.  Also, check w/ the various gov't agencies.  I worked w/ social services w/ children that had been removed or were in bad homes one summer, they considered my education background as creditentials.  There are all sorts of related possibilities in the parent/home/child nutrition/fields with government agencies that I hadn't thought about.  Tutoring centers?  Preschools?  

I am sure you have thought of all of these things.  I'm just brainstorming here for you.  I have a need to help and fix.   And something could open up any day, we have teachers moving throughout the summer.  

Keep posting, venting, etc.  We are here.  I'm sure you don't like to talk about it much in front of your kids, but get it out.  As for being stronger, don't let that add to your stress.   You have a lot right now, and the key is to deal with it, not beat yourself up.  Hello - you just ran a half marathon.  If I had told you in January that you would do that, you would have laughed at me.  You are a lot stronger than you give yourself credit for.    You are an amazing person, and something will come along that is right for you.  



Dahly said:


> thanks for this suggestion..when I first signed up on sparkpeople, I left that field blank, but when I entered my estimated calories burned a week, it jumped my cals to 1600-1900, so 400 or so more than where I thought I should be. I think i will try the 1600 tomorrow, although I think I am going to feel guilty eating more!



I'll let you be the guinea pig! Keep us posted on how it goes!  My keep fearing that I will put in my estimated calories burned, and then I won't, and then I've eaten too much.  


Well, DH did a dollar store run for me yesterday, so I am going to get my Disney box together this am before the girls get up, as there are surprises for them in there!  10 more days!   Which means I have 10 more days to finish 3 projects for my class, too.    I will not stress.  I will not stress.  One thing at a time. Knock it out, one by one.

QOTD coming up next!


----------



## flipflopmom

_*"Consider the following. We humans are social beings. We come into the world as the result of others' actions. We survive here in dependence on others. Whether we like it or not, there is hardly a moment of our lives when we do not benefit from others' activities. For this reason it is hardly surprising that most of our happiness arises in the context of our relationships with others." Tenzin Gyatso, 14th Dalai Lama 

"All men have a sweetness in their life. That is what helps them go on. It is towards that they turn when they feel too worn out." Albert Camus 

"The basic thing is that everyone wants happiness, no one wants suffering. And happiness mainly comes from our own attitude, rather than from external factors. If your own mental attitude is correct, even if you remain in a hostile atmosphere, you feel happy." Tenzin Gyatso

"The truth is that our finest moments are most likely to occur when we are feeling deeply uncomfortable, unhappy, or unfulfilled. For it is only in such moments, propelled by our discomfort, that we are likely to step out of our ruts and start searching for different ways or truer answers."
M. Scott Peck 

"Happiness, it seems to me, consists of two things: first, in being where you belong, and second -- and best -- in comfortably going through everyday life, that is, having had a good night's sleep and not being hurt by new shoes." Theodor Fontane 
*_

Yesterday was kind of blah, so I encouraged you to think happy thoughts before bed.  Today's QOTD will use that.  

Thursday's QOTD:  Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today! 

Here is my QOTD, I am going to make it summer related,but you don't have to.

flipflops. pretty painted toenails. Main St. USA.castle. Mickey. Princesses. frozen lemondade. slip and slide.  smores by the firepit.lying by the pool with a book. lots of daylight. snuggling with my girls. the sound of my girls laughing.  sound of birds in the morning. big coffee mugs.veggies from the garden.tshirts and shorts. sundresses.ponytails. nights on the porch with dh watching the girls catch lightening bugs.watermelon.grilling.fireworks. painting.messy art projects.floral scented candles.two weeks of no gymnastics.swimsuits.sunkissed hair and faces.school's out for summer. summer playlist on ipod. beach music.disney music. topchef.time on dis.BL friends.snowcones.afternoon thunderstorms.mint tea.time away from bratty kids that aren't mine. fruit.no coats. dinner outside.hugs.fuit smoothies.cleaning out junk.girls sleeping late.water fights.beachtowels. smiles.laughter.love.

Now, I feel better!  I hope you will all try this today.  It can be really random, just think about the things/people/activities that make you smile!


----------



## tigger813

I blew it with food yesterday but I'm ok with it! I had a good day so I'll live with it.

Decided to sleep in until 6:15 this morning. I'll do my 3 mile after I put DD1 on the bus and then I'll do more after work today when I need a break from cleaning. Parents arrive sometime tomorrow afternoon and my upstairs at my house is a disaster! Really need to focus on cleaning today!

Probably won't even make the losers team but I will still try my hardest.

Gotta finish getting ready to take DD1 to the bus stop. Off and on rain this morning so I will drive her and then I can also get back quicker from the bus stop.


----------



## jennz

donac said:


> I know Rose answered this about how her son's band director felt.  I want to second it.  My son's band directors favorite saying was "If you are on time you are late."  The time given is the time they will start to practice.
> 
> I know this is a very hard thing to understand at the beginning. I will tell you that my two sons are the most prompt young men that you will ever find.  I have never had a problem with them being late for anything.
> 
> Good luck.  It will work out.



Thanks for the answers and from the others who answered!    Now that I know, thanks to you all, I'll have them there early.  This is the first time I've been involved w/band or strings camp and had no idea.  I reviewed my info (because I am a rule follower  ) and no where does it say be there early.  Just frustrating - and I think he could have said something to the girls directly instead of being snarky.




Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now
> 
> So anways, you'll have to take me off of the losers team!  I'm still going to check in here because you guys keep me motivated to eat well and exercise, but obviously I'm not going to be losing any weight, I'll be focusing on gaining at a NORMAL/HEALTHY rate



Congratulations!!

Kathy - thinking of you 

We watched Jillian's show last night (we taped it) and wow!  That lady is inspiring, in an "if she can do it I can do it" kind of way!    

Got my walk in this morning - it was hard to go but my dogs sitting there laughing at each other while put my shoes on does make me smile.


----------



## jenanderson

donac said:


> Good luck.  It is very hard to leave a job.  It is okay to be sad.  YOu are going through a tough change.



Thanks - it is going to be very sad today as I say good-bye to the kids.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> hang in there jen and good luck working through the next couple of days.



Thanks - I will be doing my best.



flipflopmom said:


> You need a bunch of them!  I wondered if you had heard back.  We have a lot of politics here when it comes to school positions, it stinks.  When I was hired, 13 years ago, the principal told me that he was actually under pressure to hire someone else b/c of politics, so I  "HAD BETTER BE THE BEST TEACHER HE'S EVER HAD OR HIS BUTT WOULD BE ON THE LINE MORE THEAN IT ALREADY WAS"  yes, the man actually yelled that at me on my first day in the building.  No pressure for a 21 year old fresh out of college and scared anyway!
> 
> I'm sure you are scouring the postings, called all the various schools for openings, etc.  Didn't you say that you could make more more substituting that what you were at your private school?  If a full time job doesn't open up, maybe you could visit the systems you are interested in and talk to the about possible long term substituting positions like for maternity leave, etc.  Have you checked for those that aren't necessarily in the classroom such as specialists, parent involvement, etc?
> 
> If you do have to go outside the field, you definitely have the background now for something in fitness/nutrition.  Also, check w/ the various gov't agencies.  I worked w/ social services w/ children that had been removed or were in bad homes one summer, they considered my education background as creditentials.  There are all sorts of related possibilities in the parent/home/child nutrition/fields with government agencies that I hadn't thought about.  Tutoring centers?  Preschools?
> 
> I am sure you have thought of all of these things.  I'm just brainstorming here for you.  I have a need to help and fix.   And something could open up any day, we have teachers moving throughout the summer.
> 
> Keep posting, venting, etc.  We are here.  I'm sure you don't like to talk about it much in front of your kids, but get it out.  As for being stronger, don't let that add to your stress.   You have a lot right now, and the key is to deal with it, not beat yourself up.  Hello - you just ran a half marathon.  If I had told you in January that you would do that, you would have laughed at me.  You are a lot stronger than you give yourself credit for.    You are an amazing person, and something will come along that is right for you.



Thanks for all the words of support.  I really need it this week.  I know that I will have subbing to fall back on if I need that and yep, that is why I am leaving this job is because I will actually make more subbing and I have absolutely no benefits at this point.

I think I am just struggling because I feel like I am a great teacher (heck, I just stayed up all night finishing a one hour long DVD for my students of some of the over 2000 photos I took of them this year).  I really am just totally passionate about teaching and am sad that I may not have my own classroom of students next year...especially since there was this great job open and I felt really positive about it.  

Oh well, despite the no sleep, I am up and focused on making today the best it can be.  I will be trying not to eat because of my emotions tonight and I will schedule a bit of exercise in for tonight.

Thanks everyone for being supportive here.
Jen

*PS - I posted the COW Week 1 results up above...don't miss them!  Congratulations again to everyone who participated!!!!*


----------



## jennz

Jen 

Hey everyone...a Dis'er friend who is at WDW now writes some great live trip reports, and he's posting live pictures w/his toy -err, iPhone this time...just wanted to link it in case anyone needs a fix  Aaron's Trip Report


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

A *BIG* thank you to flipflopmom (Taryn) for being our coach this week!  You had some great, thought provoking questions!  

And another thank you to our coach starting tomorrow, cclovesdis!  

*jenanderson,*  hope something breaks loose for you here soon.  Be kind to yourself and take care of yourself.



pinkle said:


> UGH!  Not having a great week.....blew it for lunch today so I decided to just make a nice salad for supper.  Knowing how nutricious avacados are a sliced one on the top of my salad.    Went on to sparkpeople to log in my food.......one avacado has 326 calories!!!!!!!  Can you believe it.  I also haven't run in 2 days because my knee has been acting up (2 surgeries 2 years ago)...it's ususally fine.....I feel so frustrated.  New day tomorrow!!!!
> Thank you for letting me vent!!!  I feel much better now
> AWH!



 You have the right idea tomorrow (or today ) is another day!  



Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now
> 
> So anways, you'll have to take me off of the losers team!  I'm still going to check in here because you guys keep me motivated to eat well and exercise, but obviously I'm not going to be losing any weight, I'll be focusing on gaining at a NORMAL/HEALTHY rate



Congratulations!  How exciting!  Best wishes for a happy and uneventful pregnancy.  Please feel free to check back with us and let us know how you are doing or even switch to the maintainer team for a bit.  



tigger813 said:


> Time for some quality time with DH! Hugs to all of you!!!!! I will reach 50 pounds at some point! Hopefully next week as it's impossible to reach it at this point for this week but if I keep going through the weekend I may just hit it by mid week next week! I had a great day so I have nothing to complain about!



Nice work on the shopping.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your shiny new 50 pound clippie soon!  



Ltl Mermaid said:


> Hi All! I would like to sign up to be a "loser". My goal is to lose 15 pounds in the next 8 weeks! I don't actually have a scale in the house but will PM my weight by Friday! What else do I need to do? I saw the challenge that ends6/10....is there another one starting up soon??



 Ltl Mermaid!  Thanks for joining our challenge!    Please read the first post in our thread.  There are also some important links in those first few posts.  PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo and be sure to do that every Friday.  If you have any questions, just ask.  



corinnak said:


> I've been overwhelmed lately with end of school year stuff and race stuff and....I hate to say it, but creeping gloom.  I feel....so lazy compared to many of the hardcore folks on here, but I've taken a few days off because I think (and I don't know how this happened) I may have ended up slightly overtrained.  All I can think is too much racing this spring, because it hasn't been that I've been doing too many miles.  I've been sleeping more and pushing the envelope less the past few days.
> 
> Today I took my DS11 to a group cycle (AKA "Spin") class.  He had a great time and was so psyched to have done 10 miles according to the bike's computer!  I was there, but I did not push myself too hard, due to the whole trying to "recover" thing.
> 
> Here's a fun thing - I ended up featured in the recap video for the Minneapolis Marathon.  I rounded this corner and there was Jen of Priorfatgirl.com with her sign and I had met her at a previous race, so I ran up and gave her a big hug - sweat and all, poor girl!  Apparently it was different enough to make the recap reel at @ 2:17:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/12436820



  Hope these end of the school year funks go away quickly!  

You looked so happy and pretty at your race.  Are the cowbells a Minneapolis race thing or do they do it elsewhere?  It was fun to see something else of the city as we always just come in the airport, go to the Mall of America and then head to Iowa.  Thanks for sharing!  

We get to see Garrison Keilor live in Spokane this week-end and, of course, we always think of Minnesota when we hear him.    Those midwest folks are just so darn nice!



jennz said:


> Hey everyone...a Dis'er friend who is at WDW now writes some great live trip reports, and he's posting live pictures w/his toy -err, iPhone this time...just wanted to link it in case anyone needs a fix  Aaron's Trip Report



Ooo, I'll have to check this out but I have to admit that I am in full on Disneyland mode right now with 13 days to go!


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> _*"Consider the following. We humans are social beings. We come into the world as the result of others' actions. We survive here in dependence on others. Whether we like it or not, there is hardly a moment of our lives when we do not benefit from others' activities. For this reason it is hardly surprising that most of our happiness arises in the context of our relationships with others." Tenzin Gyatso, 14th Dalai Lama
> 
> "All men have a sweetness in their life. That is what helps them go on. It is towards that they turn when they feel too worn out." Albert Camus
> 
> "The basic thing is that everyone wants happiness, no one wants suffering. And happiness mainly comes from our own attitude, rather than from external factors. If your own mental attitude is correct, even if you remain in a hostile atmosphere, you feel happy." Tenzin Gyatso
> 
> "The truth is that our finest moments are most likely to occur when we are feeling deeply uncomfortable, unhappy, or unfulfilled. For it is only in such moments, propelled by our discomfort, that we are likely to step out of our ruts and start searching for different ways or truer answers."
> M. Scott Peck
> 
> "Happiness, it seems to me, consists of two things: first, in being where you belong, and second -- and best -- in comfortably going through everyday life, that is, having had a good night's sleep and not being hurt by new shoes." Theodor Fontane
> *_
> 
> Yesterday was kind of blah, so I encouraged you to think happy thoughts before bed.  Today's QOTD will use that.
> 
> Thursday's QOTD:  Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today!



Great question, Taryn!    I will continue your summer theme.  

Disneyland. Lake Okoboji.  Fireflies.  Swimming.  Sunsets.  Summer cocktails.  Boat rides.  Hanging out in the gazebo.  Pond.  Dogs.  Kitty companion.  Hummingbirds.  Baby deer. Baby turkeys.  Baby quail.  Tweeting birds.  The Holmes Boys.  A nice long nap.  Three days off work in a row!  Staying home all three days.  A lawn that was mowed by someone else.  Goldfish flashing in the sun.  Hanging on the balcony at my VGC villa.  Drinking wine with 50sjayne at DCA.  *Always having at least 2 Disney trips in the works at all times!* 



jennz said:


> Thanks for the answers and from the others who answered!    Now that I know, thanks to you all, I'll have them there early.  This is the first time I've been involved w/band or strings camp and had no idea.  I reviewed my info (because I am a rule follower  ) and no where does it say be there early.  Just frustrating - and I think he could have said something to the girls directly instead of being snarky.



Yeah, it is nice if that is the code to tell you so.   Argh!

Have a great day all and don't forget to PM those weighins to LuvBaloo tomorrow and your COW numbers to jenanderson!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenanderson said:


> Oh boy, it is so hard to keep up with this thread when life is throwing other things at you.  There are congratulations for weight losses, comments to be made about people who are doing the COW, comments about the new exercising, a pregnancy to be happy for and so much more!  I will have to get to all of that at a later point.  I am going to give a brief update and then it is time to get back to the work I still need to finish tonight!
> 
> I have not done well.  The past 2 nights I have eaten a bunch of things I should not and I have done so because of emotional eating.  I am feeling very upset because I had applied for a teaching job, interviewed well and then did not get it.  The worse is that I did not get it because of politics...not because of my qualifications.  I know this for a fact because I know many of the people on the interview team and have been told so.  I am sad because I would like to believe that I am a good and dedicated teacher but I still can't find a job.  With the way things are going, I am going to have to look for a job outside of the teaching field and I don't even know where to begin.  I had been so hopeful for this position and it made me feel horrible to get the news.  To top it off, tomorrow is the last day of school and I have been so busy with things for my classroom.  Friday I have to finish packing up my classroom and leave this job.  So, the emotional days will continue for a bit.  I would like to be stronger and not give in when things like this happen but realistically, I am not.
> 
> I will do my best not to let the whole week destroy all my hard work but no promises at this point.  I know that I am not giving up but I also know that this week might just be a complete disaster as I deal with the emotions.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent about it all.
> Jen



 Jen--all you can do is do the best you can. If the added pressure of dealing with the food right now is too much, then that's ok. Just do what you can do. I would try really hard to keep exercising though, because that will help you regulate your emotions just a little bit. I'm sorry it's so hard right now. And fwiw, there are days when I just say forget it, I'm eating what I want, and if I have a day of comfort food, then so be it. Last Saturday I had onion rings and an ice cream cone for dinner. Hang in there.


----------



## N&B'smom

QOTD - My kids and husband, the beach, Disney World, quiet time, shopping, reading, baking, lilacs, the smell of pumpkin pie cooking (I hate it so no temptation for me!!), a nap, hearing my children laugh, watching my DD6 read like she's been doing it since birth, water slides, getting my ADR's, planting flowers, watching my children snuggling together and giggling, (dare I say it???) CHOCOLATE, camping, having a day with nowhere to go, the Caribbean, putting on my pajamas.......


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> Thanks for the answers and from the others who answered!    Now that I know, thanks to you all, I'll have them there early.  This is the first time I've been involved w/band or strings camp and had no idea.  I reviewed my info (because I am a rule follower  ) and no where does it say be there early.  Just frustrating - and I think he could have said something to the girls directly instead of being snarky.


I'm smiling about the snarky comment. I debated yesterday when I was posting about making some comments about some of the directors we've encountered over the years, but decided not to. Suffice it to say, snarky would be a "nice" way to describe some of their attitudes. You definitely encounter some interesting personalities in the arts field.

Off to the Y in a few minutes, but thought I'd answer the qotd:

sun-sitting by the pool-planting flowers-fresh basil-daylilies-time with neighbors-more sun-running outside-fresh tomatoes-baseball-planning for a trip-time with dh-and did I mention the SUN?


----------



## cclovesdis

I got my morning exercise in already- 35 minutes! Very excited about that. I have been really focusing on having a warm-up and cool-down. I guess I always warmed-up, but put no emphasis on cool-down. I do at the gym because the treadmill does it for me, but not when I'm exercising at home. So, that has been my focus/goal for the week. I was great about it today. I am about to eat breakfast now. Already had 4 cups of water. Off to a great start for the day!

QOTD: finishing a good workout, summer foods like watermelon and grilled chicken, trips to WDW, planning trips to WDW, reading the Dis, having a good night's sleep, my oatmeal creation, reading the newspaper because I actually have time in the morning, a hug from someone very special to me, my sister's wedding/thinking about my sister's wedding, swimming, tutoring my neighbor, having breakfast with my mom before work in the morning

I could probably go on, but I'm getting pressed for time. Thanks to flipflopmom for coaching this week. I start coaching tomorrow. I shouldn't post from work, so I usually post the next QOTD after 9 PM. I am in Eastern Time Zone, so that will probably seem pretty early to some of you. I'll introduce myself more later tonight. Don't want to overstep on Taryn.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## N&B'smom

So, not sure if you remember but I was the one that posted yesterday that I was bummed because I was actually up about 1/2lb.   Today I weighed myself (I don't typically do that every day) and I'm down but only a tiny bit from last week, not even a full lb.  But what I wanted to say was....that I just FEEL different.  So, even though the scale isn't necessarily reflecting it this week, I feel like I'm thinner.  Does that make sense?!?!


----------



## jennz

N&B'smom said:


> So, not sure if you remember but I was the one that posted yesterday that I was bummed because I was actually up about 1/2lb.   Today I weighed myself (I don't typically do that every day) and I'm down but only a tiny bit from last week, not even a full lb.  But what I wanted to say was....that I just FEEL different.  So, even though the scale isn't necessarily reflecting it this week, I feel like I'm thinner.  Does that make sense?!?!



It sure does!  You're "repositioning" 

Rose&Mike -  dd's strings teacher from last year teaches 6th grade and then again in the high school and she warned us that this man takes a while to get used to.


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> Disneyland. Lake Okoboji.  Fireflies.  Swimming.  Sunsets.  Summer cocktails.  Boat rides.  Hanging out in the gazebo.  Pond.  Dogs.  Kitty companion.  Hummingbirds.  Baby deer. Baby turkeys.  Baby quail.  Tweeting birds.  The Holmes Boys.  A nice long nap.  Three days off work in a row!  Staying home all three days.  A lawn that was mowed by someone else.  Goldfish flashing in the sun.  Hanging on the balcony at my VGC villa.  Drinking wine with 50sjayne at DCA.  *Always having at least 2 Disney trips in the works at all times!*


That sounds very relaxing, and somewhat Dirty Dandcing/On Golden Pond for me!



N&B'smom said:


> QOTD - My kids and husband, the beach, Disney World, quiet time, shopping, reading, baking, lilacs, the smell of pumpkin pie cooking (I hate it so no temptation for me!!), a nap, hearing my children laugh, watching my DD6 read like she's been doing it since birth, water slides, getting my ADR's, planting flowers, watching my children snuggling together and giggling, (dare I say it???) CHOCOLATE, camping, having a day with nowhere to go, the Caribbean, putting on my pajamas.......



OOOHH  baking (especially terrible for you yeast bread) and lilacs could soooo go on my list!



Rose&Mike said:


> sun-sitting by the pool-planting flowers-fresh basil-daylilies-time with neighbors-more sun-running outside-fresh tomatoes-baseball-planning for a trip-time with dh-and did I mention the SUN?



I could have added fresh herbs to mine, too!!!  Sun is nice! 



cclovesdis said:


> I could probably go on, but I'm getting pressed for time. Thanks to flipflopmom for coaching this week. I start coaching tomorrow. I shouldn't post from work, so I usually post the next QOTD after 9 PM. I am in Eastern Time Zone, so that will probably seem pretty early to some of you. I'll introduce myself more later tonight. Don't want to overstep on Taryn.



Step away CC!!!!!  The floor will be yours!  You'll do a great job!



jennz said:


> It sure does!  You're "repositioning"


What she said. 


How in the world did it take me 3 hours to pack 1 box and a toiletries bag?  Oh yeah, b/c my ADHD self took over, and I organized the bathroom cabinet, extra travel stuff,.... and I had the help of a 3 year old!   

Have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## sherry

Greenfield1984 : Congratulations and good wishes for a stress free pregnancy

I started doing Sparkpeople, but I have found it too time consuming, but it has helped me cut down and watch my portions.

QOTDisney, my daughters, the beach,chocolate,roller coasters,tilt a whirl, pretty much any amusement park ride, a walk in Valley Forge park,ice cream,disney movies,family pictures,seeing a baby smile, having the children I watch play nicely with each other, Phillies,playing WII, dreaming of vacations.


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> Thursday's QOTD:  Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today!



Hearing DD sing. Seeing/hearing DH laugh. Early morning sunshine. Rain that starts right at bed time. Running. Hanging out with Mom. Daddy's homemade buttermilk biscuits. Taking DD to see/do anything that she hasn't done before. Christmas. Birthdays. Sparkly blue swimming pools in the sunshine. Porch swings. Shade trees. My nieces. Getting a massage. Vacations. Matching Mickey Mouse watches DH and I got at WDW in 2002. Playing hooky to see a movie with DH. Snow days. Meeting DH for lunch on work days.

I could play this game all day! 

DD and I got up a little bit early this morning and stopped by the farmer's market before work. Got some fresh tomatoes, cucumbers, yellow squash, zucchini and peaches. We even had enough time that we got to share a peach before going into the daycare. So far, a very nice morning. 

Happy Thursday, everyone!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  Staying on track. Losing Weight. Getting Compliments. Sleepy smiles. My Dh and Boys. Snuggling. Swimming. Camping. VACATIONS. WDW.  Cruises. Long motorcycle rides on warm days.  A relaxing drink on a hot day.  No deadlines.  Sleeping late.  planning our next trip.  Watching things through my children's eyes.  Chocolate.  Desserts.  Diet Cherry Pepsi.


----------



## Dahly

Morning All!

QOTD - listening to DS try to tell a joke- shrek green polish on my toes- getting a massage- watching DS sleep on top of the dog- when DH comes home from work even 10 minutes early- being healthy enough to take a long walk- reading about all of the places I want to travel - relaxing in a hot bath- watching my favorite person/team win on a reality show - hearing the phone ring and finding out it is College DS calling! -water parks- life. 


Have a great day. It is fun to read everyone's list! 

Dahly


----------



## keenercam

keenercam said:


> ACCCKKKK!!!  DSalmost17 is baking cookies.  Okay, I'm saying it here and now.  I will NOT eat a cookie.  Not even one.  I don't want it.  I don't need it.  And just because it is a sugar cookie (my favorite) with pretty colored M&Ms (ya gotta love the little guys!) does NOT mean I need to eat one.  I am staying in the study (working from home today)  where I can hopefully avoid having cravings set off by the smell of them cooking.
> 
> I feel like Maria last week with the pizza.  I WILL not eat a cookie.  No, make that "I will NOT eat a cookie."  There.... that's better.



I'm pleased to report that I did not eat a cookie yesterday. Having told you all that I wouldn't made it so much easier to withstand the temptation.  Thank you, my friends!



Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!



Oh,  what happy news!! I am so hoping you will keep us posted and that you'll be around here when you can so you can tell us how your healthy lifestyle pregnancy is going.  

Thursday's QOTD:  Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today! 

My DH. DD. DS. WDW. DVC. My WISH teammates. Friends. having a "normal" heart.  my sweet dog, Cali.  exercising. flowers. pretty finger and toenails. memories of my Disney Vow Renewal. Having a job I love. Having a WDW trip booked. cooking. shopping. new clothes in smaller sizes. reading. my Kindle. Glee. spending time with my DD, DS and DH even if we are doing nothing. having clean bathrooms and floors and dusted furniture. planning our landscaping. Babies.  Children smiling.  Laughter. Cinderella Castle. the beach. Mickey Mouse.  Race medals.

Thank you for making me think of all those happy things!

Oh, how exciting to be a winner of the COW! Thank you so much for keeping track of that.  I am really so glad I stuck with it last week.  

I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to respond to everyone.  I am so excited to hear about happy shopping trips full of awesome values, the wonderful ways that everyone is keeping track of their food and exercise, and all of the great support that we have been able to find in our lives.

I am feeling pretty good today, even though I had a painful night and this morning has been rough.  But my orthopedic specialist/surgeon said I can start physical therapy next week and that makes me happy.  I have two more weeks of no weightbearing/mostly wheelchair in this immobilizer and then I'll be fitted for a brace that allows a regulated range of motion.  

Food was good yesterday because I only ate when I was hungry. So, even though I went over my daily points a bit, everything I ate was healthy and I didn't eat unconsciously.  

I really, truly credit this amazing group of people for helping me stay on track.  Thank you!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

N&B'smom said:


> So, not sure if you remember but I was the one that posted yesterday that I was bummed because I was actually up about 1/2lb.   Today I weighed myself (I don't typically do that every day) and I'm down but only a tiny bit from last week, not even a full lb.  But what I wanted to say was....that I just FEEL different.  So, even though the scale isn't necessarily reflecting it this week, I feel like I'm thinner.  Does that make sense?!?!



It makes total sense. Some weeks I won't lose anything but all of a sudden I'll fit in my clothes better, or go down a size, or notice a new muscle. It's hard to explain. I do weigh everyday--it's probably too compulsive, but I feel like it keeps me on track.

I am back from the Y and seriously considering a nap. I'm such a slacker. I have not been sleeping well (since before we went to Disney in May) and I have finally started sleeping again, and it's catching up with me. I did 6.27 miles on the elliptical. Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## tigger813

Sending out lots of hugs to jenanderson!

Hanging out at work watching the desk. I'm getting free Peking Ravioli for doing it!!! Just was FBing with my cousin who said I'm inspiring her to workout! She's lost 8.5pounds in a month going to the gym doing the treadmill and the other machines. That makes me feel good!

I feel very emotional today and I don't know why except that my oldest nephew graduated from high school this morning! I am sooo proud of him! He's an awesome kid who makes me laugh! I'm stressing internally about my parents arriving tomorrow. Once my boss gets back I'm getting a bikini and eyebrow wax and then heading home to clean until I have to pick DD2 up and then heading back to clean the rest of the day and night!

I'll answer the QOTD later today! I've been good all morning so I will just eat the Peking Ravioli as my lunch and then eat light for supper. I'll work out later today or tonight. I am a bit achy today which could be from the weather which is kind of blah! I've done 3 miles so I'll probably try and get in 2-3 more later. Going to take it easy (well, easy for me) today so I don't get sick!

Have a great day everyone! And most of all, THANKS FOR  BEING HERE!


----------



## NCRedding

QOTD, what makes me happy:  Getting to hand my DD her high school diploma (which I did yesterday); planting flowers and seeing them grow (as opposed to die as they sometimes do); children's laughter; seeing my parents kiss and still in love after 54 years of marriage; hearing ocean waves; riding in a convertible listening to music which brings back great memories; getting a real letter in the mail; taking a nice hot shower and sliding into crisp cotton sheets after having accomplished a good bit during the day; walking onto Main Street USA; hearing a steel drum band or a marching band with lots of percussion. 

Whew, no food in the list!  I'm back after planning for DD's graduation, and party and attending all the required and/or fun parties over the last week.  Not good for my diet, but quite fun for the family.


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> Pamela I can understand cooking the bacon--I cook meat for ds when he is home and Dh and I don't eat meat (me at all, dh eats when we go out) but I would draw the line at scooping the ice cream, especially if I wasn't having any.* Maybe you should go out and get a really fancy ice cream scoop and wrap it up in ribbons and present it to them and tell them I got this special so you all can scoop your own ice cream. I have retired my scoop!*



I LOVE this idea!!  I am definitely going to use it!  I'll let you know how it goes over!!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I realized today why I have felt so miserable and grumpy the past few days as well as bloated and hungry.....TOM is here at only the 23rd day...  Ever since I had Mirena an IUD put in a few years ago I seem to get it more frequently even though after a year most women do not get it at all.  Its really annoying and frustrating.  Sorry if this is TMI but since taryn was talking about having gas I figure anything is game.   Anyone else have this issue?



Well... similar problem but different cause. I become officially perimenopausal earlier this year and it has been wreaking havoc with my "timing" (so to speak).  Nothing to offer but sympathy....



brinalyn530 said:


> I was going for sarcastic there, really . I eat lettuce all the time and I have a system in place to make sure it's clean the way I like it to be clean. The point I was trying to make with that sentence is that I have irrational, dysfunctional thinking and if I concentrate on that type of thinking long enough even something natural and healthy that I eat almost everyday can warp into something that I'm "afraid" of.
> 
> Bree



Oh good... I'm glad you were being sarcastic. Sorry I didn't read it right.  Considering how sarcastic I can be IRL, I'm surprised I didn't pick up on it.  And let's face it, we ALL have something in our life that we can tend to be irrational about... some of us just aren't vocal about it! 



pinkle said:


> UGH!
> Not having a great week.....blew it for lunch today so I decided to just make a nice salad for supper.  Knowing how nutricious avacados are a sliced one on the top of my salad.    Went on to sparkpeople to log in my food.......one avacado has 326 calories!!!!!!!  Can you believe it.  I also haven't run in 2 days because my knee has been acting up (2 surgeries 2 years ago)...it's ususally fine.....I feel so frustrated.
> New day tomorrow!!!!
> Thank you for letting me vent!!!  I feel much better now
> AWH!



Yup... avocados are super yummy and very healthy... but HIGH in calories because of the fat! And it is tough to keep the extra if you only eat a portion of the avocado.  I have been buying the 100 calorie packs of guacamole in the produce department.  Easier to use and easier to keep on hand without it going brown and icky.



Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now


  Woo hoo for that!  Best wishes for this pregnancy!  



Ltl Mermaid said:


> Hi All! I would like to sign up to be a "loser". My goal is to lose 15 pounds in the next 8 weeks! I don't actually have a scale in the house but will PM my weight by Friday! What else do I need to do? I saw the challenge that ends6/10....is there another one starting up soon??
> 
> I have read through some of this thread but haven't had time to read it all so please forgive my ignorance!
> 
> PS congrats on your pregnancy Greenfield1984!



Welcome aboard!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Oh, and Pamela thanks for posting so many recipes on the recipe thread. I updated the index.


You're welcome!



corinnak said:


> http://vimeo.com/12436820[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday's QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?
> 
> Oh, I am a Weight Watchers online person.  I like how I don't have to add or figure anything.    corinnak4 is my username if anyone wants to be friends on there.  I have a fairly under-attended blog on there as well, but I like to read the blogs of others from time to time.



I want to see the video, but can't do it here at work.  I'll check it out tonight!



jenanderson said:


> Oh boy, it is so hard to keep up with this thread when life is throwing other things at you.  There are congratulations for weight losses, comments to be made about people who are doing the COW, comments about the new exercising, a pregnancy to be happy for and so much more!  I will have to get to all of that at a later point.  I am going to give a brief update and then it is time to get back to the work I still need to finish tonight!
> 
> I have not done well.  The past 2 nights I have eaten a bunch of things I should not and I have done so because of emotional eating.  I am feeling very upset because I had applied for a teaching job, interviewed well and then did not get it.  The worse is that I did not get it because of politics...not because of my qualifications.  I know this for a fact because I know many of the people on the interview team and have been told so.  I am sad because I would like to believe that I am a good and dedicated teacher but I still can't find a job.  With the way things are going, I am going to have to look for a job outside of the teaching field and I don't even know where to begin.  I had been so hopeful for this position and it made me feel horrible to get the news.  To top it off, tomorrow is the last day of school and I have been so busy with things for my classroom.  Friday I have to finish packing up my classroom and leave this job.  So, the emotional days will continue for a bit.  I would like to be stronger and not give in when things like this happen but realistically, I am not.
> 
> I will do my best not to let the whole week destroy all my hard work but no promises at this point.  I know that I am not giving up but I also know that this week might just be a complete disaster as I deal with the emotions.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent about it all.
> Jen



No words of advise except hang in there!  I'm sure you are trying HARD not to do any emotional eating.  Remember that we are here to chat if you need it!



N&B'smom said:


> So, not sure if you remember but I was the one that posted yesterday that I was bummed because I was actually up about 1/2lb.   Today I weighed myself (I don't typically do that every day) and I'm down but only a tiny bit from last week, not even a full lb.  But what I wanted to say was....that I just FEEL different.  So, even though the scale isn't necessarily reflecting it this week, I feel like I'm thinner.  Does that make sense?!?!



I totally get it.  Some weeks I am really "feeling" the weight loss, but the scale is a disappointment.  Other weeks I feel bloated but discover I am down 2 pounds.  There doesn't always seem to be any rhyme or reason to it for me personally.

Just want to say HI!  to everyone.  Busy, busy week for me, so I haven't been on much.  I tried something new with my Flex points this week... hope it helps shakes things up on the scale.  Rather than use all or most of them on a splurge meal(s) over the weekend, I have been using just a few a day, almost every day.  I figure as I head into maintenance zone, I need to learn how to spread my calories/points out more evenly.  I'm curious how it will effect the scale tomorrow.  I won't be using all of the points, but it was still a change from my "norm".  Plus TOM it out the door.  I am having a "thin" day today (I feel really slim and a few folks have asked if I have been losing more)... hopefully this will be reflected in tomorrow's number!

I'm trying a new boot camp class tonight... hope it doesn't kill me!!  TTYL....................P


----------



## brinalyn530

Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now
> 
> So anways, you'll have to take me off of the losers team!  I'm still going to check in here because you guys keep me motivated to eat well and exercise, but obviously I'm not going to be losing any weight, I'll be focusing on gaining at a NORMAL/HEALTHY rate



Wow, that's a good reason to be tired ! Congratulations and best of luck!

jenanderson - Keep your head up. I know how difficult it is to be between jobs and not knowing what's going to happen, but have faith that everything will work out the way it's supposed to in the end. And take it easy on yourself in the mean time, once school is over maybe you can find something you enjoy to keep your stress down instead of eating (I have to work on this one too, so if you find anything, please let me know ).  to you.

Congratulations to our COW winners!

corinnak - How cool to see yourself in the recap! And you look great  I dont think I could have that big of a smile on while running!

Thursday's QOTD: Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today!

DSs happy face, relaxing by the pool, swimming, getting off work and its still light outside!, making summer plans, fresh fruit and veggies at the farmers market, being out in the sunshine, just spending time with DS when were not rushing to this or that, having no weekday commitments for the next two months!, having more time to myself, being more organized, a clean house (although I cant wait until my car is paid off so I can hire someone else to clean it for me!), playing Wii or board games with DS, family movie night, my moms dog - Bella, sleeping late on Sundays, DIS boards and my new BL friends , mani/pedis and facials, the feeling after a great workout, getting to bed on time and waking up on time, the way my mouth feels after I get my teeth cleaned (I think Ive already established that Im a weirdo, so I dont feel funny about adding that to my happy list ),  the feeling of accomplishment when youre all caught up on your chores/projects/work, etc., chubby babies, Christmas morning, and B2B cruises on the Dream for my birthday next year !

I really like this QOTD  I dont do stuff like this enough. Thanks so much Taryn for being our coach for this week  and especially for todays QOTD!

I finally did my new exercise for the COW last night. DS and I played Punchout and Just Dance on the Wii. We had a lot of fun, and boy, are my arms sore this morning. I guess pretending to punch a video game character works different muscles than 30 Day Shred, I didnt even know I had the muscles that are hurting today!

Well, off to get some work done, Ill try to check in again later. Happy Thursday everyone!

Bree


----------



## brinalyn530

pjlla said:


> Oh good... I'm glad you were being sarcastic. Sorry I didn't read it right.  Considering how sarcastic I can be IRL, I'm surprised I didn't pick up on it.  And let's face it, we ALL have something in our life that we can tend to be irrational about... some of us just aren't vocal about it!



That's OK, sarcasm doesn't always translate well on the boards . I have a very expressive face, so I get away with a lot more in person than online - sometimes I forget. 

I find it's best to be upfront about my dysfunctions, that way people can decide they don't like me before they get too involved .  

Have a great afternoon!

Bree


----------



## pinkle

QOTD.....what makes me happy..............Sun, Sun, Sun!  When my children (15 and 17...not really children!) thank me for the everyday things, like, "thanks for making me french toast", when the house is clean, when i wake up and realize that it's my day off , when the grass is cut and the pool is sparkling, watermelon, Disneyworld (it is the Happiest place on earth)  losing weight my family!  I could keep going.....there is sooo much that makes me happy!  Life is good!


----------



## MushyMushy

QOTD:

In no particular order 

Disney, my kids, my husband when he's being sweet, my dogs, Facebooking, taking naps, warm weather, sunshine, cool rain after a hot spell, sushi, bubble tea, discovering a great new author, reading, listening to my husband sing, listening to my husband sing with our friend, hugs from my daughter, being picked on by my son, animals, a tall cold glass of water sweet tea or pepsi, laughing until I cry with my friends, new gadgets.


----------



## crzy4pooh

This week has been a bit crazy, but I think things are winding down - yay!    Food has been okay, but not great.  Thanks to several of your suggestions yesterday, I tried SparkPeople - very cool to see all the numbers and charts.  I still need to put in today's food, but I think I'm on target calorie-wise.


QOTD:

My hubby, my boys, Disney, Main Street Electrical Parade, teaching at VBS this week, my dog (Tigger), swimming, watching the boys play together, going to the park, reading, playing Wii, playing board games with the boys, playdates, shopping, my upcoming cruise (a week and a half away...), singing, dancing, chatting with WISHers, Facebook, watching Noggin shows, listening to my little ones giggle, Farmville  


Thanks for that QOTD!  It definitely made me smile to think about those things!  Hope y'all have a great day!  


--Lynnda


----------



## sherry

My new COW challenge.  I did "The Biggest Loser" for the WII.  I started as a beginner as my normal exercise is walking, I'm not very coordinated on the balance board, but I am trying.


----------



## maiziezoe

Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now
> 
> So anways, you'll have to take me off of the losers team!  I'm still going to check in here because you guys keep me motivated to eat well and exercise, but obviously I'm not going to be losing any weight, I'll be focusing on gaining at a NORMAL/HEALTHY rate



Congrats! Wonderful news! We had someone in our last challenge leave because she was preggers too. 



brinalyn530 said:


> That's OK, sarcasm doesn't always translate well on the boards . I have a very expressive face, so I get away with a lot more in person than online - sometimes I forget.
> 
> I find it's best to be upfront about my dysfunctions, that way people can decide they don't like me before they get too involved .
> 
> Have a great afternoon!
> 
> Bree



I'm sardonic... that really doesn't translate well on the computer.


----------



## Greenfield1984

Thank you to everyone for the congrats and well wishes.  I've had a giant smile on my face since last night. 

jennanderson - I'm sorry you're going through such a rough/stressful time.  I have no advice, but I do have   And be sure to cut yourself some slack.  You have enough going on right now without stressing out over every single thing you eat/do.  

QOTD:

Well right now EVERYTHING makes me happy! But in general: watching DD sleep, jogging with DD and dog, watching movies in bed with DH, camping, hiking the dog park with DD sleeping on my back, visiting family, bbqs with friends, rain (especially when I'm sleeping), watching DD at WDW, getting recognition at work, making smores,  warm but overcast days (I'm so not a sun person), big family trips to Myrtle Beach, which I'm really looking forward to next year as there will be a new addition to the trip 


Well, I'm already feeling bloated from pregnancy! It's crazy! You may think it's in my head, but trust me, my jeans tell me I'm bloated.  I was proud of myself today.  I really wanted to buy a poutine for lunch today as a celebration, but told myself that that was really dumb, and now is the time to really eat well.  Baby doesn't need fries, cheese and gravy (no matter how good it tastes). Plus Im going camping this weekend so I know I won't be eating perfectly (though it will be decently healthy).  

Called my doc this AM as well as the 3 midwifery centers in Ottawa (they have LONG waiting lists), and got an appointment with my doc for this afternoon and an appointment with a midwife for mid-July (no waiting list for me, woohoo!).  So I think I had a pretty successful morning.  Not looking forward to them taking ALL MY BLOOD again for all the standard tests , but I'll suck it up and deal 

I hope you're all having a better day than yesterday as everyone seemed very blah yesterday. Have a super weekend!


----------



## Greenfield1984

maiziezoe said:


> I'm sardonic... that really don't translate well on the computer.



you just taught me a new word! Thanks


----------



## brinalyn530

Greenfield1984 said:


> you just taught me a new word! Thanks



Me too! I had to go right to Google after I read maiziezoe's post. You really do learn something new everyday.

Bree


----------



## maiziezoe

Helloooooooo Losers!

Jen A ~ you are on my mind and in my thoughts. BIG HUGE HUGS to you. 

Just got back from my daily 5k. Love it. 

I had a doctors appointment yesterday... my blood pressure is back up (200/105). One would think, after losing almost 50 pounds, that my blood pressure would be down. So, now I have to go back on my meds. Disappointed... but it's better than the alternative. I need to have surgery but they won't even consider doing it until my blood pressure is normal. AND... I can't go to the city tomorrow for the big Blackhawks parade because I have to go in for blood tests. That makes me really mad... which brings up my blood pressure... derrr. Don't the doctors know... Blackhawks first, health second? (I AM ONLY KIDDING.... _sorta_)..

*Thursday's QOTD: Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today! *

Oh, this will be fun considering I am in a snarky mood...

THE BLACKHAWKS WINNING THE STANLEY CUP... texting... flip flops... running... my iPod... my daughter McKenzie ---- even tho she is a teenager, she still hugs me every day, listens to what I say and she tells me she loves me... my son Logan ---- even tho he sticks my phone in the microwave and shows the neighbors my bras... his adorable smile and his big ears make me happy.... my daughter Piper ---- there are not even enough words to describe why she makes me happy... my W.I.S.H friends... the new puppy I am going to get tonight or tomorrow --- who will be named STANLEY after the Blackhawks.... Dustin Byfuglien --- who I will marry some day.... Disney... Target... the sun... running (I said that already but it really makes me happy)... playing poker with my friends... Dustin Byfuglien (said him already too, but he is hot).... watching my little kids learn... central air... money in the bank... running... lemonade... pens that aren't too inky... Pearl Jam... going pee without the kids talking to me through the door... an uninterrupted shower... taking off my bra at the end of the day...

Time is up.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I think I may have lost 5 bounds lol XD


----------



## Octoberbride03

Been busy and missing questions  So I'm going to get to the ones I missed the past few days now.  Thank goodness for the QOTD thread

6/8 Tuesday QOTD:  How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?

Most of my family lives in DE while i live in VA.  Its hard to say how they impact me.  My husband is great.  He doesn't exercise with me, but really loves how well I'm doing with it and willingly leaves the room when its time for a workout if he's in the living area.  I prefer to look bad alone while I exercise

I think my parents perception of my weight and maybe theirs as well is all off. When they came up on their way home from FL in April I told them my 40lb goal.  My mother told me I didn't need to lose that much and I'd look sick
Reality is I could probably stand to lose more than that. But we'll do the 40 and then go from there. But mom is A LOT over weight.  I mean A LOT   if i got her records and found out she weighed 400lbs I wouldn't blink an eye. And yet except for her knees she's a healthy woman, no high cholesterol, no HBP, none of the effects they say comes from obesity except the 2 replaced knees.  And she knows she needs to lose weight but I know she has no concept of just how much she weighs. So she sees me and sees a thin person I guess.   

Now dad doesn't weigh nearly as much as mom, but he's got diabetis or used to but hasn't had a high sugar count in ages  But he loves to feed ppl.  When we were up for the weekend a couple of weeks ago they had spaghetti waiting for us from 1 of my favorite restaurants.  He brought my plate to the table and I swear it was like 6 servings.  I know now that i should have gotten up and dumped some of it back into the casserole dish, but it had been such a bad week( serious breakdown week) that i just left the whole thing on the plate and ate till I was full which probably was 3-4 servings.  Bad girl i know.  And then of course they sent a bucket home. 

And my sister doesn't mention it at all. Not a "you look great" not  "how are you losing weight" nothing  i have determined that though we may be related she's now just a FB friend. OK.

Now that the novel is done, I still love my family. its just easier to lose weight since they live 4hrs away. 

If you made it through that then i salute you


6/9 Wednesday QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?


I'm really not following any specific plan, though i maybe should   I suppose what i could really use is a concrete way to measure servings and stuff.  I'm not bad with breakfast or anything but when it comes to dinner I'm not sure just how many calories I'm eating though we don't cook a lot of high fat stuff.   A calorie scale or something like that 


6/10 Thursday QOTD: Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today!

Disney World, Disney Magic, DH, Onslow, Rally, watching Onlsow(Lhasa Apso) beg for food, Onslow trying to chase squirells, Rally(cockatiel) fighting with his bells, walking with Onlsow, working out, Rehoboth Beach, seeing my family, Riding rides with my best friend's daughter, long car trips, Konk Coolers, chocolate 


Ok, now I'm caught up with the QOTDs


----------



## donac

maiziezoe said:


> Helloooooooo Losers!
> 
> Jen A ~ you are on my mind and in my thoughts. BIG HUGE HUGS to you.
> 
> Just got back from my daily 5k. Love it.
> 
> I had a doctors appointment yesterday... my blood pressure is back up (200/105). One would think, after losing almost 50 pounds, that my blood pressure would be down. So, now I have to go back on my meds. Disappointed... but it's better than the alternative. I need to have surgery but they won't even consider doing it until my blood pressure is normal. AND... I can't go to the city tomorrow for the big Blackhawks parade because I have to go in for blood tests. That makes me really mad... which brings up my blood pressure... derrr. Don't the doctors know... Blackhawks first, health second? (I AM ONLY KIDDING.... _sorta_)..



I had the same problem.  I lost 30 pounds and I was still on medication.  Good luck.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

flipflopmom said:


> _* Thursday's QOTD:  Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today! *_


_*

Good thing I'm a fast typist...3 minutes, huh? 

My family, science fiction -- books, movies, tv shows, murder mysteries, Harlequin books, warm days and lazy nights, being on vacation, my kitty, my backyard, having all the laundry done and nothing in the hampers, planning vacations, running Disney races, completing a project I've worked hard on, that look in dh's eyes, making my Daddy proud, when my ds makes me proud, cruising, that "lift" on the Mummy ride and the Simpsons ride at Universal Orlando, having time to be on the DIS, listening to the DIS podcast, putting away the winter clothes, season premieres and finales of my favorite shows, that peaceful feeling at the end of the day when all is right in the world and all I need to do is settle into a good night's sleep. 

Now I'm going to go back and read what everyone else wrote. Great QOTD!

Sending a  to JenAnderson. Work politics are insidious and terrible things. You just have to believe that something better is definitely going to come your way. Things happen for a reason, and now you will be free to find the experience that is perfect for you! 

Congrats to our new Mommy to Be! What a great reason to leave the Challenge! I almost wish I had that excuse -- almost!  This baby factory has permanently shut down.  Maybe I shouldn't type that, with my luck divine providence will send me a surprise 

Oh! And Cow Part 2 -- Last night I opened a new yoga dvd, Yogaworks "Slim". It wasn't bad. I could do most of the poses, but not at the speed of the instructor! Still, it was good to have a different experience, and I'm sure I'll use the dvd again. 

Maria *_


----------



## Rose&Mike

Worfiedoodles said:


> My family, science fiction -- books, movies, tv shows, murder mysteries, Harlequin books, warm days and lazy nights, being on vacation, my kitty, my backyard, *having all the laundry done and nothing in the hampers, *planning vacations, running Disney races, completing a project I've worked hard on, that look in dh's eyes, making my Daddy proud, when my ds makes me proud, cruising, that "lift" on the Mummy ride and the Simpsons ride at Universal Orlando, having time to be on the DIS, listening to the DIS podcast, putting away the winter clothes, season premieres and finales of my favorite shows, that peaceful feeling at the end of the day when all is right in the world and all I need to do is settle into a good night's sleep.


I love this one! It never lasts very long, but it's such a good feeling.

Having a good day, but not doing great with the food. I want to eat everything in sight. I'm making a spinach and red pepper omelet for dinner along with a side of cantelope. At the grocery I just wanted to buy everything salty and spicy that I saw. I gave in and bought a 150 calorie snack bag of Doritos. That seemed to do the trick. I will be happy if I have a maintain tomorrow.

I'm enjoying everyone's lists!


----------



## keenercam

I, too, am very hungry today.  I am practically fantasizing about what to have for dinner. LOL!  Rose, spinach sounds great! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> I'm making a spinach and red pepper omelet for dinner along with a side of cantelope.



I've had veggie omelets for dinner a couple of times over the past week or so. Spinach, onion and tomato is what I had on hand and it turn out great. Which is kind of a miracle because I almost always overcook an omelet.

Ever since I went to the farmer's market this morning, I've been trying to decide what to do with my veggies... I think I'm gonna try this tonight: http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/summer_squash_white_bean_saut.html  Thru some strange turn of fate, I think I actually have all the necessary ingredients and don't have to make any stops on the way home!


----------



## tigger813

Having a hard time focusing on the right foods today! I just had frozen pizza for supper. I am really craving bad stuff right now and a DRINK! I'm trying to keep my eating in check. Not sure if I'll have time for another workout today as I really need to thoroughly clean the kitchen. Just finished the living room and dining room except for the vacuuming. Watching HP and the HBP! All the stuff about WWoHP has made me want to watch HP again! On the bright side, I am drinking my water, well Crystal Light though my next drink will be water. I'm drinking raspberry green tea! Not too sweet! 

I will be going on my walk in the morning with my neighbor but not sure if I'll have time for my 2nd workout before I have to go to a meeting at DD2s preschool. I'm going to try and squeeze it in! No clients scheduled tomorrow so I will run over to work to get my paycheck and get the waxing done I didn't have time for today. DD1 is going to BFFs afterschool and over night so I will be home for the rest of the day once DD2 gets home. Gotta think of what to have for supper tomorrow. 

HP is almost over so I need to move onto the kitchen and also switch over the laundry so I can get it all done tonight and folded!


----------



## mikamah

Todays qotd- My son when he is happy, smiling, and laughing.  Him when he says things like he said this morning, " I'm so happy I was born as me!", feeling like I'm a good mom, watching silly movies, the feeling of accomplishment after a run, sitting on the beach, walking the beach, watching a chick flick alone with a big cup of tea, looking at scrapbooks and pictures and thinking of fun memories, planning vacations, camping once the camp is set up, days off, disney world, visiting with family, holidays, a clean house, a free weekend, free time to dis, watching michael play with his cousins, the smell of his hair after a shower, the peaceful look on his face when he falls asleep. 

Perfect question for today, Taryn.  Thank you for coaching this week!!  You did an awesome job, and i enjoyed all your questions.  

JenAnderson-So sorry about the job, and the stress you are going through.  I too am of the thought that everything happens for a reason, and I hope that things will all work out for the best for you.  You sound like an amazing teacher.  Michael's teacher this year has been great, and had a slide show of pictures at open house last week and it was so nice to see those moments during the school days.  Hang in there and don't be too hard on yourself, take it one day at a time. 

Rose-  hugs to you too and your son.  I hope he's doing ok, and I can only imagine how hard it is to let them go and grow into adulthood.  They are such a huge part of our lives, pretty much our lives revolve around them, and then they grow up and somehow we need to let them figure out things on their own, and be there for support and encouragement.  It sounds like you are a wonderful mom, and doing a great job.  Hang in there. 

Jennz and Lisa- thanks for the hugs.  I'm better today.  Though I did have a two big bowls of ice cream last night, and am over my flex points, but today I'm back on track.

It's so nice to read all the things that make us all happy.  We truly do have so much to be grateful for.

Congrats to Maria and Cam on winning the cow.  YOu'll have to post and let us know the amazing prizes you won!!  And a big congrats to all who did the cow this week.  I know it really helped me to get those vegies and water in.  
I did try some new exercise last night on comcast exercise tv. I tried the dance howdown showdown, but it was a couples dance, so I did a core strength video, and a leg and butt video, 10 minutes each.  I haven't exercised yet today, so I'm going to do some wii fit.  I just asked michael if he'd do some on demand dance with me, and he declined.  Humpf.

Welcome to CClovesdisney as coach this week and thank you!!!!


----------



## pjlla

Connie96 said:


> I've had veggie omelets for dinner a couple of times over the past week or so. Spinach, onion and tomato is what I had on hand and it turn out great. Which is kind of a miracle because I almost always overcook an omelet.
> 
> Ever since I went to the farmer's market this morning, I've been trying to decide what to do with my veggies... I think I'm gonna try this tonight: http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/summer_squash_white_bean_saut.html  Thru some strange turn of fate, I think I actually have all the necessary ingredients and don't have to make any stops on the way home!


That sounds delicious! Let me know how it turned out please!

DD decided she had too much homework tonight, so she skipped swim... which meant no boot camp for me. I was pretty disappointed, but she made the mature decision about the homework, so I certainly didn't tell her I was disappointed.  Maybe I'll make it tomorrow.

I did do a 30 minute round of circuit training here at home... mostly arms and abs.  I already did a walk with sprint intervals this morning, so I feel okay about my exercise today.  

Since I ended up with some "bonus time" at home tonight, I thought I might spend some of it at my scrapbooking table, but I'm feeling tired and lazy, so maybe not.  

Anyone ever made instant pudding with almond milk?  I know you can't make pudding with rice milk... it doesn't "pud".  But not sure about the almond milk.  Anyhow, I was craving a treat and only have a few points left, so I made myself some sf/ff instant chocolate pudding with almond milk tonight.  I'll let you know if it worked!  If it didn't work, I guess I'm having a chocolate shake tonight!!  

Thursday's QOTD: Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today! 

Time together as a family.... especially when that time is spent at Disney!, our summer vacation with my family, our July 4th traditions with DH's family, SUMMER, my special time away with each child every year, my kitty, a clean house, uninterrupted scrapbooking time, anything pink, movie food (popcorn, Twizzlers, and M&Ms), a clean house (yup, worth mentioning twice), the sound of spring peepers, the feeling at the END of a good run (or any good workout), summer vacation, weekends at home with no plans, watching DD swim (and loving it), cheering on DS's robotics team as they take home the trophy.

Okay.... that's more than ten! 

Thanks for the GREAT question.  It is SO NICE to focus on the positive things in life for a while. It is too easy to get caught up in what is difficult or stressful or aggravating.

TTYL.....................P


----------



## Leleluvsdis

flipflopmom said:


> _*"
> Thursday's QOTD:  Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today!
> *_


_*
DISNEY WORLD, Bella (my springer spaniel), my hubby, flip flops, anything PINK, sunshine, sand between my toes, being at the lake, being in my kitchen, working in the garden, scrapbooking, sewing, dising (of course), shopping, having my niece and nephew, making others smile, finishing a walk and feeling relaxed, getting pedicures, saving money (makes disney money)


Did I miss the weigh in results for this week?*_


----------



## corinnak

JenAnderson -   Right now not getting that job is pretty disappointing - hopefully you will find something even better, though.  I know a lot of the teachers from my kids' school are starting to find jobs - maybe there is something even better out there for you.  You're a great lady and any school would be lucky to get you.  I hope your last day of school was not TOO hard to get through.



Octoberbride03 said:


> Been busy and missing questions  So I'm going to get to the ones I missed the past few days now.  Thank goodness for the QOTD thread



  Thank goodness I got it caught up again!  It makes my day to know that someone is using it!



Connie96 said:


> I've had veggie omelets for dinner a couple of times over the past week or so. Spinach, onion and tomato is what I had on hand and it turn out great. Which is kind of a miracle because I almost always overcook an omelet.
> 
> Ever since I went to the farmer's market this morning, I've been trying to decide what to do with my veggies... I think I'm gonna try this tonight: http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/summer_squash_white_bean_saut.html  Thru some strange turn of fate, I think I actually have all the necessary ingredients and don't have to make any stops on the way home!



That sounds like a miracle you can't ignore!  I hope it was/is delicious!


6/10 Thursday QOTD: Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today!

Watermelon, watermelon, watermelon, watermelon, watermelon, watermelon, watermelon, watermelon.  


Does anyone else have that Off Kilter CD where they sing the Watermelon version of that song about Marrying Mary Mack?  I bought a watermelon yesterday and it is wonderful.


----------



## tigger813

Thursday's QOTD: Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today!


Disney, Friday night drinks,Disney,  new lows on the scale, walking with Redwalker, walking to the lake with my neighbor, my girls when they are sleeping, my girls when they are awake, my girls when they are dancing, Disney, waitlists coming through, giving massages to my clients, sunny days, rainly days, Disney, my girls when they are playing with good friends, my DH when he is replying to ridiculous threads on the Disboards, my DD2 asking if it's time to watch Dr. Who, Harry Potter, Mamma Mia, singing in the car, listening to my faves list on my IPOD, the Red Sox, the Patriots, the Celtics, size 8s when I used to be a 16, THIS CHALLENGE, Disney, a clean house, warm laundry, reconnecting with old friends, making new friends on the Dis, going to Disney at Christmas, my elliptical, Leslie Sansone workouts, the Wii!

OK, that's enough of that!  

The Friday night drink turned into a Thursday night drink! I "give" for this week! I'm just very emotional today. Just talked to my nephew who graduated from high school today! I remember vividly the day when he was born so I'm feeling melancholy. Been cleaning all afternoon. DH and I need to pull out the coach and vacuum underneath and behind it before  the girls are asleep. I will walk in the morning but I just need a break. I didn't take one last weekend though I did gain so I think my body is asking for a break. I'm having pre-stress syndrome. Celtics game is looming tonight and my parents arrive at some point. 

Back to cleaning! I'm so thankful for this group when I need to vent or de-stress! Not getting in any more exercise but I have been running around all afternoon.  I will have another cup of green tea in a few minutes. I will probably have a snack to get me through the night. 150 will arrive at some point.


----------



## carmiedog

COW 2 PART TWO
It is easy to get bored with your exercising but this week, I want you to come up with something new and tell me all about it! 

My "new" thing...I exercised IN PUBLIC. Haven't done that in, oh, 15 years. I already chickened out of signing up for an aerobics class. But this afternoon at the Y while my boys were in swim class, I reluctantly ventured up to the exercise room. It was super busy, and I walked the track a time or two before getting the nerve to get on a machine. Couldn't figure out the elliptical, lol. Didn't want to stand there looking like an idiot too long, so I hopped on a stepper. I was still in my jeans from work, so I looked out of place, but I did it. Sweated my butt off, too. Tomorrow the intro to zumba class starts. We'll see if I make it...


----------



## flipflopmom

sherry said:


> Disney, my daughters, the beach,chocolate,roller coasters,tilt a whirl, pretty much any amusement park ride, a walk in Valley Forge park,ice cream,disney movies,family pictures,seeing a baby smile, having the children I watch play nicely with each other, Phillies,playing WII, dreaming of vacations.



Sounds great!  



Connie96 said:


> Hearing DD sing. Seeing/hearing DH laugh. Early morning sunshine. Rain that starts right at bed time. Running. Hanging out with Mom. Daddy's homemade buttermilk biscuits. Taking DD to see/do anything that she hasn't done before. Christmas. Birthdays. Sparkly blue swimming pools in the sunshine. Porch swings. Shade trees. My nieces. Getting a massage. Vacations. Matching Mickey Mouse watches DH and I got at WDW in 2002. Playing hooky to see a movie with DH. Snow days. Meeting DH for lunch on work days.



Sigh.  Lovely.  



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  Staying on track. Losing Weight. Getting Compliments. Sleepy smiles. My Dh and Boys. Snuggling. Swimming. Camping. VACATIONS. WDW.  Cruises. Long motorcycle rides on warm days.  A relaxing drink on a hot day.  No deadlines.  Sleeping late.  planning our next trip.  Watching things through my children's eyes.  Chocolate.  Desserts.  Diet Cherry Pepsi.



Love it! 



Dahly said:


> listening to DS try to tell a joke- shrek green polish on my toes- getting a massage- watching DS sleep on top of the dog- when DH comes home from work even 10 minutes early- being healthy enough to take a long walk- reading about all of the places I want to travel - relaxing in a hot bath- watching my favorite person/team win on a reality show - hearing the phone ring and finding out it is College DS calling! -water parks- life.



Life is good!



keenercam said:


> My DH. DD. DS. WDW. DVC. My WISH teammates. Friends. having a "normal" heart.  my sweet dog, Cali.  exercising. flowers. pretty finger and toenails. memories of my Disney Vow Renewal. Having a job I love. Having a WDW trip booked. cooking. shopping. new clothes in smaller sizes. reading. my Kindle. Glee. spending time with my DD, DS and DH even if we are doing nothing. having clean bathrooms and floors and dusted furniture. planning our landscaping. Babies.  Children smiling.  Laughter. Cinderella Castle. the beach. Mickey Mouse.  Race medals.
> 
> I really, truly credit this amazing group of people for helping me stay on track.  Thank you!!



You are inspiration to us!  Sorry you had a rough night, hoping tonight is better!  



NCRedding said:


> QOTD, what makes me happy:  Getting to hand my DD her high school diploma (which I did yesterday); planting flowers and seeing them grow (as opposed to die as they sometimes do); children's laughter; seeing my parents kiss and still in love after 54 years of marriage; hearing ocean waves; riding in a convertible listening to music which brings back great memories; getting a real letter in the mail; taking a nice hot shower and sliding into crisp cotton sheets after having accomplished a good bit during the day; walking onto Main Street USA; hearing a steel drum band or a marching band with lots of percussion.



Great list.  How exciting that you got to hand DD her diploma, and the part about your parents made my cry.



brinalyn530 said:


> DSs happy face, relaxing by the pool, swimming, getting off work and its still light outside!, making summer plans, fresh fruit and veggies at the farmers market, being out in the sunshine, just spending time with DS when were not rushing to this or that, having no weekday commitments for the next two months!, having more time to myself, being more organized, a clean house (although I cant wait until my car is paid off so I can hire someone else to clean it for me!), playing Wii or board games with DS, family movie night, my moms dog - Bella, sleeping late on Sundays, DIS boards and my new BL friends , mani/pedis and facials, the feeling after a great workout, getting to bed on time and waking up on time, the way my mouth feels after I get my teeth cleaned (I think Ive already established that Im a weirdo, so I dont feel funny about adding that to my happy list ),  the feeling of accomplishment when youre all caught up on your chores/projects/work, etc., chubby babies, Christmas morning, and B2B cruises on the Dream for my birthday next year !



So glad you took the time!  Great list!



pinkle said:


> QOTD.....what makes me happy..............Sun, Sun, Sun!  When my children (15 and 17...not really children!) thank me for the everyday things, like, "thanks for making me french toast", when the house is clean, when i wake up and realize that it's my day off , when the grass is cut and the pool is sparkling, watermelon, Disneyworld (it is the Happiest place on earth)  losing weight my family!  I could keep going.....there is sooo much that makes me happy!  Life is good!



Another great list!



MushyMushy said:


> QOTD:
> Disney, my kids, my husband when he's being sweet, my dogs, Facebooking, taking naps, warm weather, sunshine, cool rain after a hot spell, sushi, bubble tea, discovering a great new author, reading, listening to my husband sing, listening to my husband sing with our friend, hugs from my daughter, being picked on by my son, animals, a tall cold glass of water sweet tea or pepsi, laughing until I cry with my friends, new gadgets.



Now you must share - what is bubble tea, and who is your favorite author?



crzy4pooh said:


> My hubby, my boys, Disney, Main Street Electrical Parade, teaching at VBS this week, my dog (Tigger), swimming, watching the boys play together, going to the park, reading, playing Wii, playing board games with the boys, playdates, shopping, my upcoming cruise (a week and a half away...), singing, dancing, chatting with WISHers, Facebook, watching Noggin shows, listening to my little ones giggle, Farmville


Fun times! 



Greenfield1984 said:


> QOTD:
> Well right now EVERYTHING makes me happy! But in general: watching DD sleep, jogging with DD and dog, watching movies in bed with DH, camping, hiking the dog park with DD sleeping on my back, visiting family, bbqs with friends, rain (especially when I'm sleeping), watching DD at WDW, getting recognition at work, making smores,  warm but overcast days (I'm so not a sun person), big family trips to Myrtle Beach, which I'm really looking forward to next year as there will be a new addition to the trip



I went to Myrtle Beach every year from the time 1 was 3 until about 8 years ago, when we started looking for smaller, slower paced beaches.  Then... we went to Disney.  Enough said!



maiziezoe said:


> I had a doctors appointment yesterday... my blood pressure is back up (200/105). One would think, after losing almost 50 pounds, that my blood pressure would be down. So, now I have to go back on my meds. Disappointed... but it's better than the alternative. I need to have surgery but they won't even consider doing it until my blood pressure is normal. AND... I can't go to the city tomorrow for the big Blackhawks parade because I have to go in for blood tests. That makes me really mad... which brings up my blood pressure... derrr. Don't the doctors know... Blackhawks first, health second? (I AM ONLY KIDDING.... _sorta_)..
> 
> THE BLACKHAWKS WINNING THE STANLEY CUP... texting... flip flops... running... my iPod... my daughter McKenzie ---- even tho she is a teenager, she still hugs me every day, listens to what I say and she tells me she loves me... my son Logan ---- even tho he sticks my phone in the microwave and shows the neighbors my bras... his adorable smile and his big ears make me happy.... my daughter Piper ---- there are not even enough words to describe why she makes me happy... my W.I.S.H friends... the new puppy I am going to get tonight or tomorrow --- who will be named STANLEY after the Blackhawks.... Dustin Byfuglien --- who I will marry some day.... Disney... Target... the sun... running (I said that already but it really makes me happy)... playing poker with my friends... Dustin Byfuglien (said him already too, but he is hot).... watching my little kids learn... central air... money in the bank... running... lemonade... pens that aren't too inky... Pearl Jam... going pee without the kids talking to me through the door... an uninterrupted shower... taking off my bra at the end of the day...



Sounds like great kids!  Sorry your bp was back up?  Are you monitoring it at home?  Wasn't just a white coat kinda thing?




Octoberbride03 said:


> *And then of course they sent a bucket home. * i have determined that though we may be related she's now just a FB friend. OK.concrete way to measure servings and stuff.  Konk Coolers



#1.  A bucket of spaghetti????? #2.  I  your attitude about your sister.  #3.  I watch nutrition labels, and then use sparkpeople for stuff I'm not sure about.   WHAT IS A KONK COOLER???



Worfiedoodles said:


> My family, science fiction -- books, movies, tv shows, murder mysteries, Harlequin books, warm days and lazy nights, being on vacation, my kitty, my backyard, having all the laundry done and nothing in the hampers, planning vacations, running Disney races, completing a project I've worked hard on, that look in dh's eyes, *making my Daddy proud*, when my ds makes me proud, cruising, that "lift" on the Mummy ride and the Simpsons ride at Universal Orlando, having time to be on the DIS, listening to the DIS podcast, putting away the winter clothes, season premieres and finales of my favorite shows, *that peaceful feeling at the end of the day when all is right in the world and all I need to do is settle into a good night's sleep. *
> Maria



Glad someone admitted to Harlequin.  Nothing like predictable old Harlequin to ease you into sleep!  I love the last part, I just wish I could feel like all was right with the world when I go to sleep!  Love that you mentioned your Daddy! 



tigger813 said:


> Having a hard time focusing on the right foods today! I just had frozen pizza for supper. I am really craving bad stuff right now and a DRINK!



DON'T START STRESSING OUT YET!!!!!  Your parents will be there for a while.  The stress can come then!



mikamah said:


> Todays qotd- My son when he is happy, smiling, and laughing.  Him when he says things like he said this morning, " I'm so happy I was born as me!", feeling like I'm a good mom, watching silly movies, the feeling of accomplishment after a run, sitting on the beach, walking the beach, watching a chick flick alone with a big cup of tea, looking at scrapbooks and pictures and thinking of fun memories, planning vacations, *camping once the camp is set up*, days off, disney world, visiting with family, holidays, a* clean house*, a *free weekend,* free time to dis, watching michael play with his cousins, the smell of his hair after a shower, the peaceful look on his face when he falls asleep.



I started highlighting, but enter DDs instead of Ds, and I could have agreed with every bit, although I at the camping part!


----------



## flipflopmom

pjlla said:


> Time together as a family.... especially when that time is spent at Disney!, our summer vacation with my family, our July 4th traditions with DH's family, SUMMER, my special time away with each child every year, my kitty, a clean house,



I love how so many of us mention a clean house.  I would  to have a clean house.  I do, sometimes, for about 10 minutes!  I love that you take each child for a trip.  I cherish the few minutes I can grab alone with each one a day!



corinnak said:


> Does anyone else have that Off Kilter CD where they sing the Watermelon version of that song about Marrying Mary Mack?  I bought a watermelon yesterday and it is wonderful.



I had some watermelon last week, and it was delish!!!  Can't wait for more!




tigger813 said:


> The Friday night drink turned into a Thursday night drink! I "give" for this week! I'm just very emotional today. Just talked to my nephew who graduated from high school today!



Tracey  Proud of you for recognizing that this is a journey, not a race.  We're all in it for the long haul, and some days, other things are just more important!!!  Hang in there!  I love your list, BTW.  I  about your DH.  



carmiedog said:


> COW 2 PART TWO
> My "new" thing...I exercised IN PUBLIC. Haven't done that in, oh, 15 years. I already chickened out of signing up for an aerobics class. But this afternoon at the Y while my boys were in swim class, I reluctantly ventured up to the exercise room. It was super busy, and I walked the track a time or two before getting the nerve to get on a machine.



Good for you!  I am totally the same way!


Cow 2 for me:  My new exercise for the week never got around to Zumba.  I've been doing yoga on the wii, in hopes to stretch out these muscles that are STILL sore from Monday!

And that folks, ends my coaching for the week.  I might get on later, but who knows what will happen around here! I've enjoyed it!  Glad we ended the week with a happy note.  I'm so proud of each of you, and you've inspired me!  Tomorrow starts 8 days of UNREAL schedules, classes, projects, and packing, so I'm sure I'll be bouncing on to vent often.  However, it will be followed with 7 days of my man, my girls, my mouse, my second home, and my castle.  Can't complain too much!

Night everyone!
Taryn


----------



## pjlla

carmiedog said:


> COW 2 PART TWO
> It is easy to get bored with your exercising but this week, I want you to come up with something new and tell me all about it!
> 
> My "new" thing...I exercised IN PUBLIC. Haven't done that in, oh, 15 years. I already chickened out of signing up for an aerobics class. But this afternoon at the Y while my boys were in swim class, I reluctantly ventured up to the exercise room. It was super busy, and I walked the track a time or two before getting the nerve to get on a machine. Couldn't figure out the elliptical, lol. Didn't want to stand there looking like an idiot too long, so I hopped on a stepper. I was still in my jeans from work, so I looked out of place, but I did it. Sweated my butt off, too. Tomorrow the intro to zumba class starts. We'll see if I make it...



I totally remember that feeling eek! But it will pass and you will soon feel right at home at the Y!  Our Y offers a free personal trainer session to teach you how to use all of the machines in the fitness room.  You should look into it.  You will get more comfortable using the machines and you won't risk hurting yourself by using them wrong.



flipflopmom said:


> I love how so many of us mention a clean house.  I would  to have a clean house.  I do, sometimes, for about 10 minutes!  *I love that you take each child for a trip.*  I cherish the few minutes I can grab alone with each one a day!
> 
> 
> And that folks, ends my coaching for the week.  I might get on later, but who knows what will happen around here! I've enjoyed it!  Glad we ended the week with a happy note.  I'm so proud of each of you, and you've inspired me!  Tomorrow starts 8 days of UNREAL schedules, classes, projects, and packing, so I'm sure I'll be bouncing on to vent often.  However, it will be followed with 7 days of my man, my girls, my mouse, my second home, and my castle.  Can't complain too much!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Taryn



I KNOW I'm not a perfect Mom, by any means.... but I love that I came up with the idea of a special Mom/Daughter and Mom/Son weekend each year and I have stuck with it. We make some fantastic memories and we really get to talk and get to know each other better.  


THanks again for your terrific questions and coaching this week. I know it can be tough to find the time to spend here when you are super busy.  If I don't get to mention it again, have a SUPER vacation!!! Relax and enjoy Disney and enjoy the time with your family.  Tell Mickey I said Hello and that I miss him!  Tell him I'm secretly planning to get back to see him next year!!


**Important update**  No, you cannot make instant pudding with almond milk!!  You end up with something the consistency of melted ice cream.    Oh well.... it tasted great mixed with a scoop of Cool Whip Free (something I rarely indulge in, but it was in the fridge so I thought I'd have some).  I'd love something more to munch on, but I think I'm going to say I'm done eating for the day.... I'll be happier with myself in the morning.  

I'm contemplating either a really good run or a bike ride in the morning.  Not sure which I will do... maybe it will depend on the weather.  ...... nope... too much opportunity to fink out of both...I'm not going to be wishy-washy.  I'm telling you all right now... 3.5 mile run in the morning... no excuses.  I will NOT hit the snooze and end up having to cut it short.  I WILL be out the door by 5:10, ready to move. My exercise stuff is still on from my aborted attempt at boot camp tonight... I will SLEEP in it (except for the bra, sox, and sneakers ).  

I'll let you all know tomorrow how I did.  Happy weighing tomorrow!........P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

overall this was a very stressful week and my eating suffered.  Not because I ate emotionally but I just didnt have the motivation to plan as good as I have been.  Im sure my TOM is not helping either.  I have been exercising just about daily either running 3-4 miles or 20-30 minutes of in home ZUMBA.  I am not confident the scale will show a great number tomorrow but hopefully I will be surprised and if not there is always next week.

I didnt get to say congrats to all the losers and maintainers this past week.  Everyone is doing such a great job

Thanks again to both Lisa (for last week) and Taryn (this week) for coaching and as always to jen and luvbaloo for your ongoing help in maintaining the numbers!

This question of the day could not have been any more perfect for me.  I have been feeling so down the past few days so after reading about what everyone is happy about it has turned my frown upside down.

Here is what makes me happy:  Time off from work with nothing planned to do, summer nights, watching my sons catch lightening bugs, watching my boys become best friends, hearing my kids make up songs, watching my kids laugh, swimming, spending alone time with dh, shopping, beach, sound of the ocean, fireworks, disney trips, disney planning, running (never thought I would say this), sitting and catching up with my best friends, knowing that my mother has become my best friend, a clean house, flip flops, no jacket weather, fitting into a new size, a lesser number on the scale, and pushing myself to do something I could have never imagined! 

I could have gone on and on........


----------



## donac

I've got to get in COW Part 2 before I forget.

I haven't been doing strength training in a long time.  I found a strength training set in a book.  So I gave it a try.

I will post tomorrow.  It has been a long week and I am too tired to type any more.


----------



## jenanderson

tigger813 said:


> Sending out lots of hugs to jenanderson!



Thanks!  I felt so much better today just being able to vent about it all here.



pjlla said:


> No words of advise except hang in there!  I'm sure you are trying HARD not to do any emotional eating.  Remember that we are here to chat if you need it!
> 
> I'm trying a new boot camp class tonight... hope it doesn't kill me!!  TTYL....................P



All the support here is great!  I am trying hard..but I know I am still eating when I shouldn't...but I am also not beating myself up over it.

Can't wait to hear about your new boot camp class!  Great job trying out something new!  



brinalyn530 said:


> jenanderson - Keep your head up. I know how difficult it is to be between jobs and not knowing what's going to happen, but have faith that everything will work out the way it's supposed to in the end. And take it easy on yourself in the mean time, once school is over maybe you can find something you enjoy to keep your stress down instead of eating (I have to work on this one too, so if you find anything, please let me know ).  to you.
> 
> I finally did my new exercise for the COW last night. DS and I played Punchout and Just Dance on the Wii. We had a lot of fun, and boy, are my arms sore this morning. I guess pretending to punch a video game character works different muscles than 30 Day Shred, I didnt even know I had the muscles that are hurting today!



Thanks for the kind words Bree!  I know that once I finish tomorrow I will be using all my emotions on extra workouts!

I love using the Wii when I need a change.  Great job doing all the punching and I hope you liked the dancing...I LOVE Just Dance!



sherry said:


> My new COW challenge.  I did "The Biggest Loser" for the WII.  I started as a beginner as my normal exercise is walking, I'm not very coordinated on the balance board, but I am trying.



Super job working out on the Wii!  I thought about getting "The Biggest Loser" but I have been using other games we already have.



Greenfield1984 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the congrats and well wishes.  I've had a giant smile on my face since last night.
> 
> jennanderson - I'm sorry you're going through such a rough/stressful time.  I have no advice, but I do have   And be sure to cut yourself some slack.  You have enough going on right now without stressing out over every single thing you eat/do.



I am so excited for you!  Congratulations on the pregnancy.  It sounds like you are moving ahead and making great plans...happy times ahead!  

More thanks - I don't think there is any advice from anyone that would really make it better.  I have given myself permission to "grieve" over the job loss and then end of my current job until Monday.  I am trying to make healthy choices but if I don't, I will accept that on Monday I will have time to deal with the emotions in a better way.



maiziezoe said:


> Helloooooooo Losers!
> 
> Jen A ~ you are on my mind and in my thoughts. BIG HUGE HUGS to you.
> 
> I had a doctors appointment yesterday... my blood pressure is back up (200/105). One would think, after losing almost 50 pounds, that my blood pressure would be down. So, now I have to go back on my meds. Disappointed... but it's better than the alternative. I need to have surgery but they won't even consider doing it until my blood pressure is normal. AND... I can't go to the city tomorrow for the big Blackhawks parade because I have to go in for blood tests. That makes me really mad... which brings up my blood pressure... derrr. Don't the doctors know... Blackhawks first, health second? (I AM ONLY KIDDING.... _sorta_)..



Thanks!  All the support here is so helpful and I know that I would be really struggling more if I did not know you were all here ot help me through it.  

I am so sorry that you are still struggling with your health.  I hope that your blood tests go well.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Sending a  to JenAnderson. Work politics are insidious and terrible things. You just have to believe that something better is definitely going to come your way. Things happen for a reason, and now you will be free to find the experience that is perfect for you!
> 
> Oh! And *Cow Part 2* -- Last night I opened a new yoga dvd, Yogaworks "Slim". It wasn't bad. I could do most of the poses, but not at the speed of the instructor! Still, it was good to have a different experience, and I'm sure I'll use the dvd again.
> 
> Maria



Thanks Maria!  I am hoping that there is something that is perfect for me.  I know that even subbing will be better next year.  I would just like to have my own classroom and feel connected to one school.  I will learn patience.  

Great job with the yoga!  I went and saw a personal trainer yesterday and he had me doing some yoga to help with how I stand (which is suppose to help my running).  



mikamah said:


> JenAnderson-So sorry about the job, and the stress you are going through.  I too am of the thought that everything happens for a reason, and I hope that things will all work out for the best for you.  You sound like an amazing teacher.  Michael's teacher this year has been great, and had a slide show of pictures at open house last week and it was so nice to see those moments during the school days.  Hang in there and don't be too hard on yourself, take it one day at a time.
> 
> I did try some new exercise last night on comcast exercise tv. I tried the dance howdown showdown, but it was a couples dance, so I did a core strength video, and a leg and butt video, 10 minutes each.  I haven't exercised yet today, so I'm going to do some wii fit.  I just asked michael if he'd do some on demand dance with me, and he declined.  Humpf.



Today was a happy/sad sort of day.  My student's parents came in to watch the DVD I made and we all (students, parents and me) laughed and cried as we watched the video of the school year.  It was so great to show all the highlights of the year.

I didn't even know Comcast had exercise TV...might have to check that out!  Way to go on trying the new dance!!!



corinnak said:


> JenAnderson -   Right now not getting that job is pretty disappointing - hopefully you will find something even better, though.  I know a lot of the teachers from my kids' school are starting to find jobs - maybe there is something even better out there for you.  You're a great lady and any school would be lucky to get you.  I hope your last day of school was not TOO hard to get through.



Thanks for all the kind words Corinna.  I will be ready to start looking harder for a job on Monday once I get through this last week.  The last day went so fast and that was kind of nice because there was not too much time to get too emotional.



carmiedog said:


> COW 2 PART TWO
> It is easy to get bored with your exercising but this week, I want you to come up with something new and tell me all about it!
> 
> My "new" thing...I exercised IN PUBLIC. Haven't done that in, oh, 15 years. I already chickened out of signing up for an aerobics class. But this afternoon at the Y while my boys were in swim class, I reluctantly ventured up to the exercise room. It was super busy, and I walked the track a time or two before getting the nerve to get on a machine. Couldn't figure out the elliptical, lol. Didn't want to stand there looking like an idiot too long, so I hopped on a stepper. I was still in my jeans from work, so I looked out of place, but I did it. Sweated my butt off, too. Tomorrow the intro to zumba class starts. We'll see if I make it...



I am laughing as I read this and it is simply because we just joined the YMCA and so much of this describes me to a T!  I hate looking out of place and was terrified to go to the BodyPump class - in the end it was fine and I am sure you did great as well!



flipflopmom said:


> Cow 2 for me:  My new exercise for the week never got around to Zumba.  I've been doing yoga on the wii, in hopes to stretch out these muscles that are STILL sore from Monday!
> 
> And that folks, ends my coaching for the week.  I might get on later, but who knows what will happen around here! I've enjoyed it!



Taryn - Glad to hear someone else is trying Yoga.  I will be doing Zumba for sure next week and I am really excited!

THANK YOU so much for coaching this week!  You did an incredible job and I appreciate the time the coaches put into this!  

Update on the emotions:  Today was still tough and I made many good choices and not so good choices.  Again, I am not beating myself up over it.  To help offset the bad choices, I really got a good workout in and hope that helps.  I ended up moving about 40 boxes from my classroom to my car, loading the car and then bringing it home.  The real workout was at home where it all had to go to the basement and I decided to jog as I did it all.  I was totally sweating by the time I was even half done and it felt great to get so much of my classroom packed up and put in my house.  I still have a bunch of packing to do tomorrow but I will be out and ready to move on.  

I will post the Week 3 COW in a short bit! 
Jen


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to the Challenge of the Week  COW 3*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

It is summertime and that means it might be time to mix it up a bit with our Challenge of the Week (COW)! Here is how our new COW will work.
*
PART ONE: *The first part of the COW will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit. Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.
*
NEW and EXCITING: *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes! I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:* The second part of the COW will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread. Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*COW 3*
*
PART ONE*
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
Journal your food each day (1 point for each day)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water
XX eating 2 veggies
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes
XX days of journaling food

This challenge runs from Friday, June 11, 2010 to Thursday June 17, 2010. On Friday June 17, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 
*
PART TWO*

Read the information on this page:
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=1143

Post a comment or two about the article or other information you have found that supports the ideas of how journaling promotes weight loss!


----------



## Connie96

pjlla said:


> That sounds delicious! Let me know how it turned out please!



It turned out wonderful.  I served it over quinoa instead of the suggested rice and I loved it. I definitely recommend it. (Here's the link again, if interested... http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/summer_squash_white_bean_saut.html) 


COW part 2 - Well, I did do Shred twice this week for the first time in several months. I dusted off the exercise bike in the bedroom for a quick ride one evening. Okay, not exactly earth-shattering, but there ya go. On the other hand, while I did not have an opportunity to try it during this week, I do have every intention of attempting to water ski this summer. It has been a SOLID 20 years since the last time I did that. So, if I disappear from the boards in the next few weeks, it's because I took your challenge seriously and I broke my neck!


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> *
> PART TWO*
> 
> Read the information on this page:
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=1143
> 
> Post a comment or two about the article or other information you have found that supports the ideas of how journaling promotes weight loss!



As long as I'm here, might as well knock out the next COW Part 2... I read the article. From the standpoint of critique, I'll say it would carry more weight (no pun intended, of course ) if it didn't sound so much like an advertisement for sparkpeople. On the other hand, sparkpeople is free, so who cares? 

Anyway, I do believe in the value of journalling as this is exactly how I lost 25pounds over a few months last year. And, it has lasting value when you build up a base of knowledge you can work from on the fly when needed. 

Have a great night folks, and I wish everyone a happy weigh-in tomorrow!


----------



## lisalisalisa

6/9 Wednesday QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?

I am not following any particular plan just cutting back and trying to make healthy choices.


6/10 Thursday QOTD: Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today!
__________________

My boys
Chocolate
The Ocean


----------



## flipflopmom

GOOD MORNING!  I am really excited - the plateau has broken!  *After two weeks with only 1lb. lost, I lost 4 pounds this week, and I get my 55 pound clippie!*  _Of course, I have the feeling I'll only have it for a week, and might even lose the 50 pound, too, considering DxDP and TOM  will be my plan starting next Sunday!_  (Ugh, can't believe TOM will arrive almost the same day we do.)  I did ask over on the CR thread if the fitness center has a scale.  I would like to try to keep it from getting too out of control!  But I bought ginger ale and tums to take with us, just in case. 

So, of course, I have to think about what could have been the secret this week:

1.  That run Monday.  On several levels.  It was 2 miles longer than I have ever done, faster, with much harder hills.  The calorie burning from that alone!

2.  Recovering from the run - I wasn't at all hungry for a couple of days.  Which is odd????  I had to really force myself to eat 1200, and didn't make it one day.  

3.  I didn't do any of the Jillian stuff, which I think was really forcing my body to convert fat to muscle and not lose it.  My body just wasn't up to it, and I replace those tough strength circuits with yoga to help with recovery.

4.  Class Friday night and and all day Saturday means less time and energy to overeat on the weekend!

I've almost decided to just keep up with a little arm stuff and ab stuff UNTIL the weight is off, incorporating the the moves for arms and abs I learned on her dvds.    Yes, I want to be toned, and I can tell from just one week off of Jillian that I've lost a little of the definition in my arms, but I am so focused on the flabby parts, that I think I will feel better mentally if I lose the 10 or so more I want to, then tone from there?  Any thoughts? :confused

I read the article for Cow part 2, and found the statement that people who journal lost twice a much weight as those who didn't do be VERY important and striking!  I have NO idea how I am going to keep up w/ the journaling at WDW!

Wild days ahead!  Going to run in a min, then I have 2 chapters to read for class tonight, and 10 lessons to hopefully type up.  Then, I'll just have to create the sample work, print it all out, and one project for next weekend will be done.  Taking kids to grandparents at noon, meeting someone to work on a lesson we have to teach in class next weekend, then class at 4.  Going to try to focus on class instead of the trip today.  

WOAH - that was a serious book this am!  SORRY!!!!!!!!!  

Have a great day!  Thanks CC for coaching this week!  Thanks Lisa, Shannon, and Jen for all you do.  Hey, Shannon, WHERE ARE YOU?  Miss you, lady!  Hope your C25K is going well! 

Taryn


----------



## Greenfield1984

COW part 2:

I agree with the article.  I am definitely more successful when I track.  Otherwise I'll just graze on this or that and forget that grazing adds up to many calories! As mentioned, it also keeps me more accountable "do I REALLY want to put that can of coke in my tracker? then I'd better not drink it

Have a great day everyone!  I have the day off because we're leaving for camping this afternoon, so other than a little last minute packing I get to lie around ALL DAY.  I love these days


----------



## Greenfield1984

flipflopmom said:


> GOOD MORNING!  I am really excited - the plateau has broken!  *After two weeks with only 1lb. lost, I lost 4 pounds this week, and I get my 55 pound clippe!*  _Of course, I have the feeling I'll only have it for a week, and might even lose the 50 pound, too, considering DxDP and TOM  will be my plan starting next Sunday!_  (Ugh, can't believe TOM will arrive almost the same day we do.)  I did ask over on the CR thread if the fitness center has a scale.  I would like to try to keep it from getting too out of control!  But I bought ginger ale and tums to take with us, just in case.
> 
> So, of course, I have to think about what could have been the secret this week:
> 1.  That run Monday.  On several levels.  It was 2 miles longer than I have ever done, faster, with much harder hills.  The calorie burning from that alone!
> 2.  Recovering from the run - I wasn't at all hungry for a couple of days.  Which is odd????  I had to really force myself to eat 1200, and didn't make it one day.
> 3.  I didn't do any of the Jillian stuff, which I think was really forcing my body to convert fat to muscle and not lose it.  My body just wasn't up to it, and I replace those tough strength circuits with yoga to help with recovery.
> 
> I've almost decided to just keep up with a little arm stuff and ab stuff UNTIL the weight is off, incorporating the the moves for arms and abs I learned on her dvds.    Yes, I want to be toned, and I can tell from just one week off of Jillian that I've lost a little of the definition in my arms, but I am so focused on the flabby parts, that I think I will feel better mentally if I lose the 10 or so more I want to, then tone from there?  Any thoughts? :confused
> 
> I read the article for Cow part 2, and found the statement that people who journal lost twice a much weight as those who didn't do be VERY important and striking!  I have NO idea how I am going to keep up w/ the journaling at WDW!



Congrats on your big loss!!! Maybe the secret was just changing up your routine a bit.  
and good for you for wanting to be accountable at WDW.  Have a nice day!


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning Everyone,

I will be your coach for the week. I have like 1 minute left before I need to go make breakfast, so I'll be catching up tomorrow (afternoon-why in a few). My name is Christina, but my parents call me CC (like see-see). Lisa, you can add my name to the list as CC-it's much shorter to type. I am 25 years old and have been trying to lose weight since Sept. 2008. I did really well, and then have been really struggling due to some meds I was told would help. Well, they did, if you are into gaining lots of wait and feeling sedated, but that's another story. So, I finally got up the guts to stop working with this doctor and found a new one who will bend over backward to help me without any side effects. To clue you in, I have vertigo and it is likely stress related. It could be more than that, but my test results are all over the place. Plus, either of the two possible diagnoses tend to be a problem when one is stressed. It's kind of a "Catch-22." Right now, I'm doing great with the help of a new med and lots of support, including my BL friends.

Tonight, I am going to a Gala. There will be lots of food involved. Because of the 2 medical conditions I could have and the meds I'm on, I have some dietary restrictions and some previous ones. As a result, the restaurant is modifying or changing my dinner courses. I am extremely grateful for this and especially happy because it reduces the calorie count A LOT!

Anyway, enough about me. Here is today's QOTD. I got my inspiration for today's QOTD from Taryn, Lisah, and all our discussions about planning.

QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?

I usually send my father with a very detailed list. This reduces impulse buying on my part and allows me more time to exercise. He likes to go on Saturday mornings.

Have a great day!


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> Jennz and Lisa- thanks for the hugs.  I'm better today.  Though I did have a two big bowls of ice cream last night, and am over my flex points, but today I'm back on track.



Kath   Sometimes we need ice cream.    The important thing is you had it and made it work into your week - you controlled it, it didn't control you.  Awesome! 



jenanderson said:


> Thanks!  I felt so much better today just being able to vent about it all here.
> Update on the emotions:  Today was still tough and I made many good choices and not so good choices.  Again, I am not beating myself up over it.  To help offset the bad choices, I really got a good workout in and hope that helps.  I ended up moving about 40 boxes from my classroom to my car, loading the car and then bringing it home.  The real workout was at home where it all had to go to the basement and I decided to jog as I did it all.  I was totally sweating by the time I was even half done and it felt great to get so much of my classroom packed up and put in my house.  I still have a bunch of packing to do tomorrow but I will be out and ready to move on.
> 
> Jen



Jen just another hug for you 



flipflopmom said:


> GOOD MORNING!  I am really excited - the plateau has broken!  *After two weeks with only 1lb. lost, I lost 4 pounds this week, and I get my 55 pound clippe!*  _Of course, I have the feeling I'll only have it for a week, and might even lose the 50 pound, too, considering DxDP and TOM  will be my plan starting next Sunday!_  (Ugh, can't believe TOM will arrive almost the same day we do.)  I did ask over on the CR thread if the fitness center has a scale.  I would like to try to keep it from getting too out of control!  But I bought ginger ale and tums to take with us, just in case.
> 
> So, of course, I have to think about what could have been the secret this week:
> 
> 1.  That run Monday.  On several levels.  It was 2 miles longer than I have ever done, faster, with much harder hills.  The calorie burning from that alone!
> 
> 2.  Recovering from the run - I wasn't at all hungry for a couple of days.  Which is odd????  I had to really force myself to eat 1200, and didn't make it one day.
> 
> 3.  I didn't do any of the Jillian stuff, which I think was really forcing my body to convert fat to muscle and not lose it.  My body just wasn't up to it, and I replace those tough strength circuits with yoga to help with recovery.
> 
> 4.  Class Friday night and and all day Saturday means less time and energy to overeat on the weekend!
> 
> I've almost decided to just keep up with a little arm stuff and ab stuff UNTIL the weight is off, incorporating the the moves for arms and abs I learned on her dvds.    Yes, I want to be toned, and I can tell from just one week off of Jillian that I've lost a little of the definition in my arms, but I am so focused on the flabby parts, that I think I will feel better mentally if I lose the 10 or so more I want to, then tone from there?  Any thoughts? :confused
> 
> I read the article for Cow part 2, and found the statement that people who journal lost twice a much weight as those who didn't do be VERY important and striking!  I have NO idea how I am going to keep up w/ the journaling at WDW!
> 
> Wild days ahead!  Going to run in a min, then I have 2 chapters to read for class tonight, and 10 lessons to hopefully type up.  Then, I'll just have to create the sample work, print it all out, and one project for next weekend will be done.  Taking kids to grandparents at noon, meeting someone to work on a lesson we have to teach in class next weekend, then class at 4.  Going to try to focus on class instead of the trip today.
> 
> WOAH - that was a serious book this am!  SORRY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a great day!  Thanks CC for coaching this week!  Thanks Lisa, Shannon, and Jen for all you do.  Hey, Shannon, WHERE ARE YOU?  Miss you, lady!  Hope your C25K is going well!
> 
> Taryn



Taryn wow!!  55 pounds!!  Thanks for the reflections on your week!

Ann somehow I didn't quote you- how can that be?!   Sorry about your bloodpressure   Is it hereditary, or related to your lupus?  Just curious.  DD has a friend her age (12) who is on bp meds, skinny little thing too...that's what I'll be saying about you except w/o the age part 

Well I had a great week, I've finally refocused.  I've been working a lot this week and driving dd around so I really had to schedule workouts, plus I've been walking my dogs, getting up at 5:40 to get it in before my first shift.  Yesterday I almost skipped my Power90 b/c I had walked and was tired but fortunately I ran out of tests to score so I went down and did it.  

Got my walk in this morning, only work 1 1/2 hours today  then take dd to strings (10 - 15 minute early arrival), get a haircut, pick her up and we're done for the day!  Will do my Power90 w/dd when she gets home.


----------



## carmiedog

flipflopmom said:


> 3.  I didn't do any of the Jillian stuff, which I think was really forcing my body to convert fat to muscle and not lose it.  My body just wasn't up to it, and I replace those tough strength circuits with yoga to help with recovery.
> 
> ...I've almost decided to just keep up with a little arm stuff and ab stuff UNTIL the weight is off, incorporating the the moves for arms and abs I learned on her dvds.    Yes, I want to be toned, and I can tell from just one week off of Jillian that I've lost a little of the definition in my arms, but I am so focused on the flabby parts, that I think I will feel better mentally if I lose the 10 or so more I want to, then tone from there?  Any thoughts? :confused



I don't have any advice, but I'll hop in that boat with you. I'm at the point where rate of weight loss isn't outpacing toning/muscle anymore. I'm really struggling to hit my 50-pound mark (getting frustrated enough that I've even started researching hcg). They say you LOOK better when that flab is supported by muscle, and I know I FEEL stronger, but all I see in the mirror is that flab on top. 

wow ~ I'm a bit of a downer this morning. That wasn't exactly the support you were looking for, was it?  Just commiserating.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

flipflopmom, thank you so much for being our coach this week!    You did a great job and I know it was a busy week for you.

And another BIG thank you to our incoming coach this week, cclovesdis!  



Leleluvsdis said:


> DISNEY WORLD, Bella (my springer spaniel), my hubby, flip flops, anything PINK, sunshine, sand between my toes, being at the lake, being in my kitchen, working in the garden, scrapbooking, sewing, dising (of course), shopping, having my niece and nephew, making others smile, finishing a walk and feeling relaxed, getting pedicures, saving money (makes disney money)
> 
> *Did I miss the weigh in results for this week*?



Here is a link to them.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36638747&postcount=2  I always try to have links to current COWs and results in those first few posts of our thread.

And your dog is adorable!  I always think so when I see your avatar!  



flipflopmom said:


> And that folks, ends my coaching for the week.  I might get on later, but who knows what will happen around here! I've enjoyed it!  Glad we ended the week with a happy note.  I'm so proud of each of you, and you've inspired me!  Tomorrow starts 8 days of UNREAL schedules, classes, projects, and packing, so I'm sure I'll be bouncing on to vent often.  However, it will be followed with 7 days of my man, my girls, my mouse, my second home, and my castle.  Can't complain too much!



And just think a great big beautiful tomorrow awaits you at the end of your hectic week!  



jenanderson said:


> Thanks!  I felt so much better today just being able to vent about it all here.



, jen.  I hope someday soon you will look back on this time and say it was hard but it all turned out for the best!  



flipflopmom said:


> GOOD MORNING!  I am really excited - the plateau has broken!  *After two weeks with only 1lb. lost, I lost 4 pounds this week, and I get my 55 pound clippe!*  _Of course, I have the feeling I'll only have it for a week, and might even lose the 50 pound, too, considering DxDP and TOM  will be my plan starting next Sunday!_  (Ugh, can't believe TOM will arrive almost the same day we do.)  I did ask over on the CR thread if the fitness center has a scale.  I would like to try to keep it from getting too out of control!  But I bought ginger ale and tums to take with us, just in case.
> 
> So, of course, I have to think about what could have been the secret this week:
> 
> 1.  That run Monday.  On several levels.  It was 2 miles longer than I have ever done, faster, with much harder hills.  The calorie burning from that alone!
> 
> 2.  Recovering from the run - I wasn't at all hungry for a couple of days.  Which is odd????  I had to really force myself to eat 1200, and didn't make it one day.
> 
> 3.  I didn't do any of the Jillian stuff, which I think was really forcing my body to convert fat to muscle and not lose it.  My body just wasn't up to it, and I replace those tough strength circuits with yoga to help with recovery.
> 
> 4.  Class Friday night and and all day Saturday means less time and energy to overeat on the weekend!
> 
> I've almost decided to just keep up with a little arm stuff and ab stuff UNTIL the weight is off, incorporating the the moves for arms and abs I learned on her dvds.    Yes, I want to be toned, and I can tell from just one week off of Jillian that I've lost a little of the definition in my arms, but I am so focused on the flabby parts, that I think I will feel better mentally if I lose the 10 or so more I want to, then tone from there?  Any thoughts? :confused
> 
> I read the article for Cow part 2, and found the statement that people who journal lost twice a much weight as those who didn't do be VERY important and striking!  I have NO idea how I am going to keep up w/ the journaling at WDW!
> 
> Wild days ahead!  Going to run in a min, then I have 2 chapters to read for class tonight, and 10 lessons to hopefully type up.  Then, I'll just have to create the sample work, print it all out, and one project for next weekend will be done.  Taking kids to grandparents at noon, meeting someone to work on a lesson we have to teach in class next weekend, then class at 4.  Going to try to focus on class instead of the trip today.
> 
> WOAH - that was a serious book this am!  SORRY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a great day!  Thanks CC for coaching this week!  Thanks Lisa, Shannon, and Jen for all you do.  Hey, Shannon, WHERE ARE YOU?  Miss you, lady!  Hope your C25K is going well!
> 
> Taryn



 Woo! Hoo!  Congrats on the new clippie.  It was all that great coaching -- no time for eating!  



cclovesdis said:


> Morning Everyone,
> 
> I will be your coach for the week. I have like 1 minute left before I need to go make breakfast, so I'll be catching up tomorrow (afternoon-why in a few). My name is Christina, but my parents call me CC (like see-see). Lisa, you can add my name to the list as CC-it's much shorter to type. I am 25 years old and have been trying to lose weight since Sept. 2008. I did really well, and then have been really struggling due to some meds I was told would help. Well, they did, if you are into gaining lots of wait and feeling sedated, but that's another story. So, I finally got up the guts to stop working with this doctor and found a new one who will bend over backward to help me without any side effects. To clue you in, I have vertigo and it is likely stress related. It could be more than that, but my test results are all over the place. Plus, either of the two possible diagnoses tend to be a problem when one is stressed. It's kind of a "Catch-22." Right now, I'm doing great with the help of a new med and lots of support, including my BL friends.
> 
> Tonight, I am going to a Gala. There will be lots of food involved. Because of the 2 medical conditions I could have and the meds I'm on, I have some dietary restrictions and some previous ones. As a result, the restaurant is modifying or changing my dinner courses. I am extremely grateful for this and especially happy because it reduces the calorie count A LOT!
> 
> Anyway, enough about me. Here is today's QOTD. I got my inspiration for today's QOTD from Taryn, Lisah, and all our discussions about planning.
> 
> QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?



In my perfect dream world I go to the grocery store once a week, with a carefully planned menu and list, full of only food that is healthy and tasty that can be fixed in a few minutes and mirculously costs just pennies a serving.    In reality I have one big grocery run early on a week-end morning for several meals and then a trip or two during the week for items that were forgotten or that we've run out of.  I really like to shop early because I can get in and out.  I try to stay on the outside aisles where the good food is.  If I take DH or DS with me I am liable to get some things that really shouldn't be in the cart so I try to avoid that although they are good "go-fers."   



jennz said:


> Kath   Sometimes we need ice cream.    The important thing is you had it and made it work into your week - you controlled it, it didn't control you.  Awesome!



Here's a  for you, jennz, 'cause you're such a nice supportive friend!   

I've been up since 3 am when I had to call the Sheriff about my loud partying neighbors.   I've tried calling the neighbors before when this happens but they are too drunk to understand who is calling and why.  It's an ongoing problem.  Last time he apologized and brought us a battery charger of all things!    Now we have a saying at our house that nothing says "I'm sorry" like a battery charger!   

But I should get a lot done this morning before I head off to DS' special assembly saying farewell to elementary school.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Piglet18

Thursday QOTD: Very fabulous, by the way!

My boyfriend, summer time, when my students make me cards and notes, playing games with my students, teaching in general, when my teenage sister calls or texts me just to chat, my teen brother's musical talent, going to disney, watching disney movies, bubble baths, when i come home and stuff is done without me having to nag, each and every one of my pets, new scrapbooking stuff, when i do something i didn't think i could physically, when too-tight clothing starts to fit again, vacations in general, camping, stars, the mountains, the ocean, campfires, shopping (especially if the clothes come in the next size down!), planning trips, anything piglet-related, the smell of sunscreen because it means summer is finally here...

my 3-minutes are up, but i could keep going! Great topic, and I loved reading everyone else's! I kind of needed a pick-me-up this morning, because I don't think I lost.

Friday QOTD: I have a list. If i do compulsive-shop, it is only for fruits because that is where i go first. or magazines, but those are calorie-free.  i don't venture into the aisles unless it is for something specific on my list. i am also trying to head to our farmer's market more and more, now that it is open. as more foods show up there, so will i. i almost always check the nutrition information and pick up whatever is least harmful to me when i DO go into the grocery store aisles. so i am getting better with that i think. small steps!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I make a list most of the time and try to stick to it. I have the standard things I buy each week: eggs, milk, etc. I have 2 stores I shop at. Shaw's has some stuff on sale each week and Market Basket has the best prices on almost everything. I get a lot of my meat there and DH and my WW and LC meals there.

Got in my 2.7 mile walk this morning and decided I didn't have time to do my WATP. I jsut didn't want to feel rushed during the whole work out.I'll try and do it later. I have a PT conference at 8:45 so I need to leave the house early. My body is craving a break so I'm going to listen to it. I'll have my BL Protein water and my strawberry smoothie this morning. I'm picking up lunch for DH and myself today so we'll have our big meal early. We'll have hummus and pita bread and munchies for supper and of course our Friday night drinks! I think I want a margarita tonight.

Time to make DD2s lunch and get a few more things done before heading off for the morning!

Happy Friday!


----------



## lovedvc

It's an absolutely gorgeous day here on Long Island.  Hopefully my weigh in this morning is just as good.  Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## jenanderson

So many thanks to give this morning . . .

Thank you so much to Taryn for coaching this week.  I didn't reply to the QOTD because of time this week but I loved them and I loved reading everyone's replies.  

Thank you to CC for coaching this week!  

Thanks to everyone who is giving the COW a try!  I get really excited to see that people are following along and developing healthy habits.  I strongly believe that I did so well with my weight loss the last challenge because I was so faithful to the COW.

Thanks to everyone for all the words of encouragement these past couple of days.  I am ready to finish my job today and get ready to make better plans for finding a new one.  I am also ready for the workout I will get when I finish packing my room, cleaning the classroom and hauling everything back home.  It is so great to be able to come here and vent about things - it really helps me deal with it all and be able to move on.  

I am really excited about our summer Y membership because I am finding that it is great for trying out new things.  Tonight I will be going when my kids have dance - don't know if I will be trying out a class or working out on my own but it is just nice to know there will be a good workout in my plans.



Connie96 said:


> COW part 2 - Well, I did do Shred twice this week for the first time in several months. I dusted off the exercise bike in the bedroom for a quick ride one evening. Okay, not exactly earth-shattering, but there ya go. On the other hand, while I did not have an opportunity to try it during this week, I do have every intention of attempting to water ski this summer. It has been a SOLID 20 years since the last time I did that. So, if I disappear from the boards in the next few weeks, it's because I took your challenge seriously and I broke my neck!



Great job with the Shred!  Sounds like you are trying a bunch of new things...just be careful with the water skiing!  



Connie96 said:


> As long as I'm here, might as well knock out the next COW Part 2... I read the article. From the standpoint of critique, I'll say it would carry more weight (no pun intended, of course ) if it didn't sound so much like an advertisement for sparkpeople. On the other hand, sparkpeople is free, so who cares?
> 
> Anyway, I do believe in the value of journalling as this is exactly how I lost 25pounds over a few months last year. And, it has lasting value when you build up a base of knowledge you can work from on the fly when needed.



Journaling is so important to me as well.  I think that is why I have been struggling this time...my journal has huge amounts of missing data!  I hope the COW this week will keep me on track!



flipflopmom said:


> GOOD MORNING!  I am really excited - the plateau has broken!  *After two weeks with only 1lb. lost, I lost 4 pounds this week, and I get my 55 pound clippe!*
> 
> 
> I read the article for Cow part 2, and found the statement that people who journal lost twice a much weight as those who didn't do be VERY important and striking!  I have NO idea how I am going to keep up w/ the journaling at WDW!




WAY TO GO!  I am so happy to hear about your weight loss...55 pounds WOW!    YOU GO GIRL!!!!

Thanks for sending me the article for the COW this week.  I need to take the lesson to heart.



Greenfield1984 said:


> COW part 2:
> 
> I agree with the article.  I am definitely more successful when I track.  Otherwise I'll just graze on this or that and forget that grazing adds up to many calories! As mentioned, it also keeps me more accountable "do I REALLY want to put that can of coke in my tracker? then I'd better not drink it



It is amazing how it all adds up when you write it down - very powerful!  Have a great camping trip!!!

Alright, it is time to get ready to go to school.  I will be back later!
Jen


----------



## njcarita

Hi all... I've been MIA since I joined.... have a question... was reading about week 3 Cow and want to participate... best way to  report my points???? post??? pm???  weekly or daily???


----------



## Piglet18

Well, I am up for today. It is less than one pound, but I worked my butt off so I am pretty disappointed. I keep telling myself it is probably converting to muscle, but I don't know... Maybe I need to take a bit of a rest today. Lighter workouts or something to recover. I had a bad weekend last weekend, so it is probably left over from that.


----------



## njcarita

njcarita said:


> Hi all... I've been MIA since I joined.... have a question... was reading about week 3 Cow and want to participate... best way to  report my points???? post??? pm???  weekly or daily???



duh!!!! reread post about Cow... got it pm totals once a week....guess I should reread stuff before I post questions... sorry


----------



## tigger813

njcarita said:


> Hi all... I've been MIA since I joined.... have a question... was reading about week 3 Cow and want to participate... best way to  report my points???? post??? pm???  weekly or daily???




Send a pm to jenanderson with your COW total in the subject line and then in your message. Send it in today.

Welcome back!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

QOTD:  I try to make my first stop the produce, and fill my buggy up with as much as I can afford,  then buy whatever protein is on sale, fish or chicken.  Make sure I have my yogurt and low fat string cheese, milk, then avoid the inner aisles other than some grain crackers, cereal for the girls and DH, and my KASHI bars.  Grab some hummus, whole wheat English muffins.

Then I pray when I get home I actually have something to make a meal!   Not the best plan, I know.  Sometimes I try to plan the meals, but I usually just figure something out based on what we've got!

Got my 4M run in, and you can tell I'm really working hard on stuff for class!   Gotta motivate!

Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

Kathy== I agree, sometimes you just need to have some icecream.



maiziezoe said:


> I had a doctors appointment yesterday... my blood pressure is back up (200/105). One would think, after losing almost 50 pounds, that my blood pressure would be down. So, now I have to go back on my meds. Disappointed... but it's better than the alternative. I need to have surgery but they won't even consider doing it until my blood pressure is normal. AND... I can't go to the city tomorrow for the big Blackhawks parade because I have to go in for blood tests. That makes me really mad... which brings up my blood pressure... derrr. Don't the doctors know... Blackhawks first, health second? (I AM ONLY KIDDING.... _sorta_)..



I'm sorry about the blood pressure, and missing the parade. Heart stuff is stressful and worrisome, because let's face it, you can't live without your heart. I sometimes wonder with as irregular as my heartbeat is if I would even know if I was having a heart attack.



pjlla said:


> I'm contemplating either a really good run or a bike ride in the morning.  Not sure which I will do... maybe it will depend on the weather.  ...... nope... too much opportunity to fink out of both...I'm not going to be wishy-washy.  I'm telling you all right now... 3.5 mile run in the morning... no excuses.  I will NOT hit the snooze and end up having to cut it short.  I WILL be out the door by 5:10, ready to move. My exercise stuff is still on from my aborted attempt at boot camp tonight... I will SLEEP in it (except for the bra, sox, and sneakers ).
> 
> I'll let you all know tomorrow how I did.  Happy weighing tomorrow!........P



How was the run?



carmiedog said:


> I don't have any advice, but I'll hop in that boat with you. I'm at the point where rate of weight loss isn't outpacing toning/muscle anymore. I'm really struggling to hit my 50-pound mark (getting frustrated enough that I've even started researching hcg). They say you LOOK better when that flab is supported by muscle, and I know I FEEL stronger, but all I see in the mirror is that flab on top.
> 
> wow ~ I'm a bit of a downer this morning. That wasn't exactly the support you were looking for, was it?  Just commiserating.


I get the frustration with the toning vs. weight loss. FWIW a couple years ago I lost about the same amount of weight. (I'm actually about 4 pounds lower this time.) Anyhow, I can significantly tell the difference this time and the difference--strength training. Sure I still have the stomach pooch and the weight is coming off slow, but at least at my age the muscles look so much better than loose skin. I've decided I just have to live with the very slow losses. Hang in there.

Tracey--I know you've been stressed about your parents visit. I hope you have a great time!

Jenanderson--Have a great last day at school.  I'm glad you are enjoying the Y. I love the Y. We were members about a decade ago and it was not a pleasant experience. We've rejoined and I have been really pleased. Everyone has been really helpful and supportive.

Taryn--congrats on your new clippie! Thanks for coaching this week. 

Good morning everyone! I need to get going or I'll be late for strength class.
Just wanted to say I had a very modest loss this week--less than a pound, BUT it was enough to get a 30 pound cliippie and put me in the normal BMI range! I know it's just a number and I'm really not that different from yesterday, but I feel good about it and very motivated to keep pushing!

Have a great day!


----------



## lisah0711

njcarita said:


> Hi all... I've been MIA since I joined.... have a question... was reading about week 3 Cow and want to participate... best way to  report my points???? post??? pm???  weekly or daily???





njcarita said:


> duh!!!! reread post about Cow... got it pm totals once a week....guess I should reread stuff before I post questions... sorry



No worries!    If you did COW 2 you will PM jenanderson your points today.  If it is COW 3 you will PM her your points next Friday.  Don't worry about asking questions.  Lots of folks here who are happy to help.

*piglet18,* sorry about the scale.  I bet that pound will be gone before you know it!  

Forgot to say earlier that I was down 1 pound this week.  I am satisfied with that as it was a busy, stressful week and I was not as good as I would have liked.  That number just brings home that the weeks that I am spot on are the weeks that I have great numbers -- just need to get 'er done!  

*COW3 Sparkpeople Article*  Thanks for sharing that article with us jenanderson!  I think it is absolutely true.  I think it is very easy to underestimate the amount of calories that you eat and overestimate the amount of calories that you burn with exercise if you aren't journaling.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> I get the frustration with the toning vs. weight loss. FWIW a couple years ago I lost about the same amount of weight. (I'm actually about 4 pounds lower this time.) Anyhow, I can significantly tell the difference this time and the difference--strength training. Sure I still have the stomach pooch and the weight is coming off slow, but at least at my age the muscles look so much better than loose skin. I've decided I just have to live with the very slow losses. Hang in there.
> 
> Just wanted to say I had a very modest loss this week--less than a pound, BUT it was enough to get a 30 pound cliippie and put me in the normal BMI range! I know it's just a number and I'm really not that different from yesterday, but I feel good about it and very motivated to keep pushing!
> 
> Taryn



Thanks Rose.  I am 12 pounds lighter than the last time I lost 5 years ago, and I must say, I look like a different person, even from then.  BUT, I didn't have the pooch and rolls that I do now.  I did a lot of core work then, so I know that will help.  I also did Atkins then, which I've heard is great for belly fat.  Oh well.  It's a gamble!

AND CONGRATS ON YOUR NORMAL BMI!!!!  THAT's AWESOME


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> How was the run?



Thanks for asking... it was good.  No rain, but cool and damp.  I got out the door 3 minutes later than planned, but did about 3.5 mi in 35 minutes (don't know the mileage exactly, as it wasn't my "regular" route).  Got a good stretch afterwards too.  I think the continued attempt to really stretch every day is helping my hamstring a lot!

Happy Friday morning all!  I am NOT pleased to report that I am up exactly one pound today.  And believe me, I feel like I really tried this week.  But I am coming to terms with the fact that my body will do WHATEVER it takes to cling to these last few pounds.  I have been trying to lose about 5 pounds for over 5 months now and I am about ready to throw in the towel and declare a defeat.  Maybe 132 or 133 is meant to be my goal weight??   I stood there in the shower this morning brainstorming ideas to lose these last few pounds and didn't come up with anything concrete.  Any suggestions??

Anyhow, I'm not going to let it ruin my day/weekend.  It is what it is and I can't change it immediately.  

Congrats to flipflopmom on your GREAT loss this week!  You lost it and I found it!! 

I'm teaching 1st grade today and will only be able to hop on during special this afternoon, so TTYL..................P


----------



## N&B'smom

So........I'm down just under a lb but I'm happy as I went out to dinner last night.  I did pick a healthier meal than I would have before, I got grilled jerk chicken with a mashed sweet potato and some green beans.  (didn't eat the sweet potato it was TOO sweet!!!)  I shared a salad with my sister in law, it had greens and lots of fruit and some goat cheese.  I did splurge and have a little bit of dessert, some banana thing.  Anyway....I'm happy because I KNEW weighing in the morning after a dinner out would not be a good thing....but...next week I hope to lose 3-4 lbs to make up for this week's little loss.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone and good luck on the scale.  Don't give up or worry if it goes the wrong way, especially if you've done what you should.  All those little fluctuations are normal, and it will catch up with you.  Congrats to all the losses you've seen so far!!  Some great numbers!!

Taryn- 55 pounds!!  Awesome!!!   

Lisa-One pound is great after a stressful week and a big loss last week!  Nice job!!  Sorry about your neighbors, but funny on the battery charger.

Rose- Congrats on getting into the healthy bmi.  I am so looking forward to being overweight and not obese anymore.  30 pounds rocks!!!

Jennz-Thanks.  You are right, sometimes we just need ice cream.  I am actually down .6 this week, so happy with that.  Even though I was over my points, i wrote it all down, and hence I wasn't totally out of control. 

 hugs to all who need them today.  Have a great day.


----------



## sherry

I am also up a smidge this week.  I understand where it might have come from, dinner last night, TOM.  I did pretty well with my eating this week and exercised every day, so hopefully it will show next week.

QOTD- I like to produce shop at Wegman's, it's a bit of a hike, they've been coming closer to me though!  Otherwise, I watch sales and go where they have the most sales of what I need.  You can tell on the belt, my food and my dh's food, I have tried to convert him to healthier eating, but I am not very good at it.  I do make a list most times on an unused envelope and put coupons inside it.


----------



## MushyMushy

Well, despite having a few bumps in the road this week, I'm happy to report that *I'm down 3.4 pounds! *   I don't think I could have stuck with it if I didn't have this thread to read every day to keep me going. 

As for this past week's COW, I didn't do so hot (although I did have ALL my points for water and veggies!). I did do a 30 minute walk twice this week, so I had some points to report, but exercise is my biggest challenge. I'm really angry with myself about that. Last year I'd joined the gym and did strength training as well as aerobic exercise. I felt better last summer than I have in years. But at some point last fall, I lost my oomph and gave it up.  So, I am going to get myself back there to rejoin on Monday. I'll let ya'll know how that goes.

Part 2 of last week's COW was that I walked -- nothing glamorous or exciting and I only did it twice, but still more than I've been doing. 

QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?

I hate grocery shopping! My adult ADD kicks in something fierce and I just kind of wander around the store in a daze.  I did find a great app for my iPhone that's a grocery list and you can enter your items by aisle, so that definitely helps keep me on track in the store. I also have to be careful to not shop hungry for obvious reasons, but also not to shop on a full stomach either, because then I won't buy ANY extras. It's nice to have a balance where I can know I'll want some type of snack through the week and plan accordingly. I've also learned not to send my husband with a list. He comes home with candy, chips, ice cream, cakes, etc. That man has a sweet tooth the size of Texas.


----------



## MushyMushy

jenanderson said:


> *
> PART TWO*
> 
> Read the information on this page:
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=1143
> 
> Post a comment or two about the article or other information you have found that supports the ideas of how journaling promotes weight loss!



Well, all I can say is that I've known about the power of journaling for a long time. Back around 1997, I found a group online called Gail's Weight Loss Ring. She founded a group based on the Oprah and Bob Greene book Make the Connection. In that book, Oprah discussed how important it is to journal your eating habits and goals, and to help figure out why you overeat. So, Gail helped those of us in the group set up journals on Geocities or Tripod (remember those? ) and we all started journaling. A good many of us did lose weight by journaling, but more importantly we made some good friends along the way. I still have my journal (not a blog), although I no longer discuss weight loss in it. It's more of a day to day thing. I've still kept some of the same readers I had back in 1997. Sadly, though, one of my best friends from that group passed away after some tragic results of a gastric bypass. I still miss her very much.

Anyway, I know I've mentioned this a few times in this thread, but I can't be successful without some form of journaling or tracking, whether it's WW Online, SparkPeople, or just keeping a notebook.


----------



## sherry

COW reading challenge- I also believe journaling helps, but the last time I joined WW I had great success on the CORE plan. Now that I think about it, I still kept a journal, so if I got stuck on something to eat, I would look back at what I liked to get inspiration.


----------



## Connie96

MILESTONE ACHIEVED! Weighed-in this morning 0.1 pounds into "normal" territory. 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?



I try to keep a list of what we need and usually do a grocery run on Sunday afternoon - because I put it off every weekend. I really hate grocery shopping. I hate how the stores are laid out. I hate the oversized carts. I hate how they don't bother to train the sackers anymore - how hard is it to put the frozen stuff together and the refrigerated stuff together and the toiletry stuff together, especially when I've already arranged it that way on the conveyor?? I hate inconsiderate people and they just seem to come out of the woodwork at the grocery stores and it starts in the parking lot. Okay. Not what you were asking, but still! It is a serious point of annoyance with me. 

I'm pretty good at sticking to the list. I'm not a browser because I really do try to get in and out as quickly as possible. The only time we really end up with junk food is when I have "help".


----------



## my3princes

I am up a few ounces this morning.  Not surprising given my stress level and schedule.  If I don't gain 5 lbs the next 2 weeks I will consider that a success as we have so many activities with end of school, class trips to amusement parks, parties etc.  I am trying and my head is totally in the game so maybe it won't be as bad as I fear.

QOTD:  Grocery shopping is tough.  I have 2 boys that we are trying to get to gain weight which means that I have to hit those aisles that we really like to avoid.  I've learned to buy them higher calorie foods that DH and I don't particularly care for.  Of course they love Milk Shakes and making those for them is tough, but I usually make myself a fruit smoothie when they have a milk shake.  It is what it is (my life's mantra)


----------



## N&B'smom

I'm such a doofus...I forgot to add my COW points for veggies and water.   Oh well...next week I'll remember everything.  

I have a question for everyone...I find that if I eat fruit my weight will bump up a bit....anyone else have that???


----------



## acename

Well I'm the same this week which I'm pretty ok with.  My diet has been awful.  I'm having a really hard time reigning it in.  I've got to try to keep us busy during the day so I don't have the urge to snack.  My exercise has been better this week.  I've worked out everyday since Tuesday.  I do feel better.  Sore (darn you Jillian) but better.

Am i the only one super over-whelmed by how fast the thread moves?  I do read most of it but I don't feel like I can participate.  How do you do the multiquoting thing?  I want to reply but I'm not sure how to.

QOTD

At the grocery store, I have to have a list.  If not I end up with all kinds of junk.  I don't really write down the fruits and veggies I'm going to buy.  I just get what's on sale or looks good that day.  I do sometimes buy meat and things that are marked down but I mostly stick to a list.  Oh yeah, NEVER take my husband to the store with me.  All sorts of junk food ends up in the house when he comes with me.


----------



## jenanderson

njcarita said:


> duh!!!! reread post about Cow... got it pm totals once a week....guess I should reread stuff before I post questions... sorry



Ask away!  If I don't see it right away, there are plenty of people here who will help with the questions.  I ask questions all the time about stuff that I am sure is here someplace! 



tigger813 said:


> Send a pm to jenanderson with your COW total in the subject line and then in your message. Send it in today



Thanks for answering for me...I swear I can barely keep up with all of this right now.  Can't wait to be off of school next week!

People can feel free to send me COW totals all weekend long!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Jenanderson--Have a great last day at school.  I'm glad you are enjoying the Y. I love the Y. We were members about a decade ago and it was not a pleasant experience. We've rejoined and I have been really pleased. Everyone has been really helpful and supportive.
> 
> Just wanted to say I had a very modest loss this week--less than a pound, BUT it was enough to get a 30 pound cliippie and put me in the normal BMI range! I know it's just a number and I'm really not that different from yesterday, but I feel good about it and very motivated to keep pushing!



Thanks Rose!  I am actually having a good day.  I have really worked hard today on having an attitude adjustment and just trying to believe that there is something good out there just waiting for me.

Every loss is a great loss...GREAT JOB ON THE 30 POUNDS!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> *COW3 Sparkpeople Article*  Thanks for sharing that article with us jenanderson!  I think it is absolutely true.  I think it is very easy to underestimate the amount of calories that you eat and overestimate the amount of calories that you burn with exercise if you aren't journaling.



Hello Lisa!  Actually, Taryn sent me the link to the article and I was happy to share it this week.  I am going to earn every COW journaling point this week because it is so important.



pjlla said:


> Happy Friday morning all!  I am NOT pleased to report that I am up exactly one pound today.  And believe me, I feel like I really tried this week.  But I am coming to terms with the fact that my body will do WHATEVER it takes to cling to these last few pounds.  I have been trying to lose about 5 pounds for over 5 months now and I am about ready to throw in the towel and declare a defeat.  Maybe 132 or 133 is meant to be my goal weight??   I stood there in the shower this morning brainstorming ideas to lose these last few pounds and didn't come up with anything concrete.  Any suggestions??



No suggestions...just hang in there!  That is how I feel about all the pounds that I have left to lose.  My body just really doesn't want to shed them.  I know that part of it is the choices I make but I think part of it is that I am just getting really close to goal and it gets harder.  Do not declare defeat!  YOU CAN DO IT!  Even if it takes 5 months to lose those last 5 pounds, you can do it!



MushyMushy said:


> Well, despite having a few bumps in the road this week, I'm happy to report that *I'm down 3.4 pounds! *   I don't think I could have stuck with it if I didn't have this thread to read every day to keep me going.
> 
> As for this past week's COW, I didn't do so hot (although I did have ALL my points for water and veggies!). I did do a 30 minute walk twice this week, so I had some points to report, but exercise is my biggest challenge. I'm really angry with myself about that. Last year I'd joined the gym and did strength training as well as aerobic exercise. I felt better last summer than I have in years. But at some point last fall, I lost my oomph and gave it up.  So, I am going to get myself back there to rejoin on Monday. I'll let ya'll know how that goes.
> 
> Part 2 of last week's COW was that I walked -- nothing glamorous or exciting and I only did it twice, but still more than I've been doing.



Great job on the loss!  And I loved that you went out and walked...it doesn't have to be glamorous and exciting but it is just great that you did it - WAY TO GO!!!  

The power of this thread if incredible if you are able to keep up with it all.  I owe so much of my success to the support I find here!



MushyMushy said:


> Well, all I can say is that I've known about the power of journaling for a long time. Back around 1997, I found a group online called Gail's Weight Loss Ring. She founded a group based on the Oprah and Bob Greene book Make the Connection. In that book, Oprah discussed how important it is to journal your eating habits and goals, and to help figure out why you overeat. So, Gail helped those of us in the group set up journals on Geocities or Tripod (remember those? ) and we all started journaling. A good many of us did lose weight by journaling, but more importantly we made some good friends along the way. I still have my journal (not a blog), although I no longer discuss weight loss in it. It's more of a day to day thing. I've still kept some of the same readers I had back in 1997. Sadly, though, one of my best friends from that group passed away after some tragic results of a gastric bypass. I still miss her very much.
> 
> Anyway, I know I've mentioned this a few times in this thread, but I can't be successful without some form of journaling or tracking, whether it's WW Online, SparkPeople, or just keeping a notebook.



Going out to get a new notebook and try a new method of journaling.  I keep reading about how important it is and I need to get back on it.  That will be my goal...after the Y, I am going to find a new journal I like.



sherry said:


> COW reading challenge- I also believe journaling helps, but the last time I joined WW I had great success on the CORE plan. Now that I think about it, I still kept a journal, so if I got stuck on something to eat, I would look back at what I liked to get inspiration.



So true - I like to read back at my early successes and find inspiration.  It might be food, it might be an exercise or whatever...it is just good to read through it all again.



N&B'smom said:


> I'm such a doofus...I forgot to add my COW points for veggies and water.   Oh well...next week I'll remember everything.



Send me a new PM!  I will update your records...it is not too late at all!

Hope everyone is having a happy Friday!
Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> I am actually down .6 this week, so happy with that.  Even though I was over my points, i wrote it all down, and hence I wasn't totally out of control.
> 
> hugs to all who need them today.  Have a great day.


That was my loss for this week, too! A loss is a loss is a loss!



MushyMushy said:


> Well, despite having a few bumps in the road this week, I'm happy to report that *I'm down 3.4 pounds! *   I don't think I could have stuck with it if I didn't have this thread to read every day to keep me going.


Congrats!



Piglet18 said:


> Well, I am up for today. It is less than one pound, but I worked my butt off so I am pretty disappointed. I keep telling myself it is probably converting to muscle, but I don't know... Maybe I need to take a bit of a rest today. Lighter workouts or something to recover. I had a bad weekend last weekend, so it is probably left over from that.


 Hang in there. You can do it!



lisah0711 said:


> Forgot to say earlier that I was down 1 pound this week.  I am satisfied with that as it was a busy, stressful week and I was not as good as I would have liked.  That number just brings home that the weeks that I am spot on are the weeks that I have great numbers -- just need to get 'er done!


Yeah on a loss!



pjlla said:


> Happy Friday morning all!  I am NOT pleased to report that I am up exactly one pound today.  And believe me, I feel like I really tried this week.  But I am coming to terms with the fact that my body will do WHATEVER it takes to cling to these last few pounds.  I have been trying to lose about 5 pounds for over 5 months now and I am about ready to throw in the towel and declare a defeat.  Maybe 132 or 133 is meant to be my goal weight??   I stood there in the shower this morning brainstorming ideas to lose these last few pounds and didn't come up with anything concrete.  Any suggestions??
> 
> Anyhow, I'm not going to let it ruin my day/weekend.  It is what it is and I can't change it immediately.


I have no suggestions, but I feel your pain. It's so hard to set a goal in the first place, and then to know whether or not it's too high or too low is another story. Getting closer to goal is exciting and a little stressful at the same time. You've probably already tried this, but what about changing up which days you do workouts. For example cardio on the day you normally do strength and vice versa. Or a little cardio after strength. Hang in there.



N&B'smom said:


> So........I'm down just under a lb but I'm happy as I went out to dinner last night.


Yeah on the loss!

Back from the Y. Did strength and 2 miles on the elliptical to stretch my calves. Tomorrow is our long run. Hoping my tummy is happier this week. One thing I've read suggested fiber, so I've been taking fiber in water this week, and I'm hoping that will do the trick.

QOTD--With DS at college, we shop for a little at a time. We live a mile from Kroger and I drive by a fruit market on the way home from work. I do pretty well with avoiding the junk by not buying any big bags of anything. If I want chips I buy one of the tiny snack bags. We take turns shopping so that's nice. My weakness right now is Luna bars--Chocolate peppermint. They are a great snack/ meal replacement when you're in a hurry, but I need to not have one every day! Lucky for me, my dh likes oatmeal for a snack, so I don't have to worry about his choices. He has to really watch his food to keep his cholesterol normal. 

Have a great day!


----------



## brinalyn530

Congrats Taryn! That run and your change in routine were probably enough to shock your body off that plateau. And thanks again for coaching this past week  your QOTDs were just what I needed to get out of my funk!

Hello CC. Thanks for coaching this week. Good for you for having the courage to change doctors - that is a hard decision for a lot of people to make.  I hope everything works out for you. Have fun at your gala tonight.

QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?
I have a list in the kitchen that I add to as we run out of things. Then I check the freezers and the pantry just before I go to make sure Im not running low on anything.  Now that Im making my menu plan for the week, if I need anything for what Ive got planned then Ill add it to the list as well. I *hate* stopping at the store during the week just to pick up a few things, so if I dont get it on my weekly shopping trip, its not getting got until the next weekly shopping trip! I try to go on a Saturday evening or Sunday evening because it tends to be less busy and I try to go by myself if I can get away with it. I go to Safeway pretty much weekly and Whole Foods every other week. Our Safeway has a pretty good selection of organic products and they stock organic milk (even though its expensive), but I will only buy our meat at Whole Foods. I shop the edges of both stores, except for things for DS, frozen things like veggies and pizza, and my Kashi Go Lean Crunch and Annies Organic Bunny Crackers and Cookies. They are really the only snack food I buy for myself (even though I end up eating DSs snack food when its in the house ). Now that the farmers market has opened back up, Ill try to get there at least every other week too. 



lisah0711 said:


> I've been up since 3 am when I had to call the Sheriff about my loud partying neighbors.   I've tried calling the neighbors before when this happens but they are too drunk to understand who is calling and why.  It's an ongoing problem.  Last time he apologized and brought us a battery charger of all things!    Now we have a saying at our house that nothing says "I'm sorry" like a battery charger!


Ive got some of those neighbors. Unfortunately in my case they have friends in the PD so I can never get it resolved that way. Although, they have been much better since I went over in my PJs with my baseball bat at 5 in the morning about 8 months ago I dont know if me with my mad face on  in my Care Bear PJs scared them straight or if it was the presence of my super awesome bat. Either way, Ive never gotten an apology, much less a cool gift like you got, Lisa!  (I have to add that the only reason I took the bat over there was to protect myself since I knew there were at least 5 big (defensive lineman size) drunken guys in the house, I wanted to be able to defend myself if they got stupid. Im not actually crazy enough to threaten someone with a baseball bat, no matter how tired and grouchy I am.)

Rose  Congrats on the new clippie! 

Connie96  Congrats to you, too!



Connie96 said:


> I hate how the stores are laid out. I hate the oversized carts. I hate how they don't bother to train the sackers anymore - how hard is it to put the frozen stuff together and the refrigerated stuff together and the toiletry stuff together, especially when I've already arranged it that way on the conveyor?? I hate inconsiderate people and they just seem to come out of the woodwork at the grocery stores and it starts in the parking lot. Okay. Not what you were asking, but still! It is a serious point of annoyance with me.
> I'm pretty good at sticking to the list. I'm not a browser because I really do try to get in and out as quickly as possible. The only time we really end up with junk food is when I have "help".


I so couldve written that exact post! Especially with the bagging! I try to bag my own if at all possible, even if it means I have to use those self checkout lanes, which are also very annoying  Please place item on belt, please remove item from belt grr !



acename said:


> Am i the only one super over-whelmed by how fast the thread moves?  I do read most of it but I don't feel like I can participate.  How do you do the multiquoting thing?  I want to reply but I'm not sure how to.


No you are definitely not the only one! You certainly dont have to respond to everyone  or anyone, really  but what I do is open up a Word document as Im catching up on the posts, then I can jot down notes or replies as I come to them.  Then I copy the Word document into my reply. I cant explain the multi-quote to you as I just stumbled upon how to do it myself and honestly, I dont remember how I did it that time  it was a fluke! But an easy way to cheat is to right click the Quote button on the post you want to reply to, open in a new window or tab, then you can copy and paste the quote into Word to incorporate it into your reply, then you just close that window/tab and continue reading the thread on your original one. When you've finished your reply in Word, you just click "Post Reply" at the end of the thread and copy it from Word into the reply box. Sprinkle with smilies as needed and voila! HTH. If you have any questions about my cheating method, just let me know and Ill try to explain it better. 

Jen A  Glad youre having a good day today !  

Ill go ahead and get the COW part 2 for this week done, too. While I do agree that the article itself was a little too advertising for me, the facts are the facts. Plus, I know without a doubt it works, because it was a big part of how I lost some weight last year. I am really going to go full out on the journaling this week, both for the COW and to make myself more accountable. Ive said here before that keeping a food journal isnt something I want to do for the rest of my life, but it is a tool Im going to have to use to get to my goal. At that point, I can re-evaluate my need for that tool. Until then, though, I will be a journaling fool! 

And finally, Congrats to everyone else who lost this week, or just had a good week, or tried a new exercise for the COW, etc.! 

Happy Friday! 

Bree


----------



## N&B'smom

QOTD - I absolutely HAVE to have a list unless it's one of those shopping excursions where I need everything.  If there's something I know will cause me to be tempted and possibly get myself into trouble weight-wise I just don't buy it.  I buy the rest of the family cookies and things that they like but I don't...no temptation there!!    I get my produce at Produce Junction...LOVE it!!!  We're big into berries:  strawberries, blueberries and blackberries!!


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Hi!~ I was wondering if anyone has tried Alli in conjunction with their diet plan? I have heard good things but am a bit concerned about the "side affects" I wanted to see if anyoe has used it and get some advice if it is worth the cost and how bad the side affects are!

So I just recently tried some of the Smart Ones breakfast items and they are GREAT! I was shocked at how low in calories they are! 

QOTD: I always overdo at the supermarket! Instead of buying one or two yogurt flavors I will buy 5...same with fruit/milk/anything perishable! Then a lot of it goes bad! I try to limit myself and have been getting better, and now I overdo on things that are nonperishable, like frozen meals healthy snacks/etc! I am not really a cooker (I bake a lot but that is one of my problems in terms of overeating) so I am a fan of frozen items/entrees, sandwiches, and cereal!

I'M TRYING TO FIND MY "WEIGH" TO A SCALE SO I CAN SUBNMIT MY WEIGHT TODAY!!


----------



## Connie96

brinalyn530 said:


> Ill go ahead and get the COW part 2 for this week done, too. While I do agree that the article itself was a little too advertising for me, the facts are the facts. Plus, I know without a doubt it works, because it was a big part of how I lost some weight last year. I am really going to go full out on the journaling this week, both for the COW and to make myself more accountable. Ive said here before that keeping a food journal isnt something I want to do for the rest of my life, but it is a tool Im going to have to use to get to my goal. At that point, I can re-evaluate my need for that tool. Until then, though, I will be a journaling fool!



Bree, you and I are starting to sound like the same person.


----------



## JOANNEL

I am down 2.5. It's not as good as I would have liked, but I had two bad days so I will take it.

QOTD- Grocery Shopping- I usually make a list. Now with the kids gone it's much easier not to buy junk.

Good job all you losers!!!


----------



## MushyMushy

For those wanting to multi quote, here's how you do it. Down at the bottom right corner of each post will be 3 buttons -- the one in the middle has a plus sign. Each post you would like to quote, click that plus sign as you read through the thread. Then when you get to the end of the thread, or you are ready to post, then down below the thread, there is a reply button. When you click the reply button, you will get every post you clicked the plus button for. Just write your response after each [/QUOTE].


----------



## pjlla

N&B'smom said:


> So........I'm down just under a lb but I'm happy as I went out to dinner last night.  I did pick a healthier meal than I would have before, I got grilled jerk chicken with a mashed sweet potato and some green beans.  (didn't eat the sweet potato it was TOO sweet!!!)  I shared a salad with my sister in law, it had greens and lots of fruit and some goat cheese.  I did splurge and have a little bit of dessert, some banana thing.  Anyway....I'm happy because I KNEW weighing in the morning after a dinner out would not be a good thing....but...next week I hope to lose 3-4 lbs to make up for this week's little loss.



If the sweet potatoes were that sweet, they probably had added sugar in them.... which  meals you were better off probably NOT eating them.  I always ask how the potatoes are made when I order them out. Too many places "adulterate" their sweet potatoes with sugar and butter.  I LOVE sweet potatoes and don't need the added junk.



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone and good luck on the scale.  *Don't give up or worry if it goes the wrong way, especially if you've done what you should.  All those little fluctuations are normal, and it will catch up with you. * Congrats to all the losses you've seen so far!!  Some great numbers!!
> 
> hugs to all who need them today.  Have a great day.



Thanks for the reminder.... and I'll take a hug!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I have no suggestions, but I feel your pain. It's so hard to set a goal in the first place, and then to know whether or not it's too high or too low is another story. Getting closer to goal is exciting and a little stressful at the same time. You've probably already tried this, but what about changing up which days you do workouts. For example cardio on the day you normally do strength and vice versa. Or a little cardio after strength. Hang in there.



I don't have any particular schedule for my workouts, so I'm not sure that would help.... but thanks for the suggestion.  I think I actually need to bump up the strength training.  I only tend to do it sporatically.... maybe twice a week... and probably not with enough intensity.  

Well... the sun is shining and my class is in PE so all is good... for now!

QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?

Well... considering how orderly I like things, I actually don't have a "usual" plan of attack for grocery shopping.

First of all, we live 35 minutes from the nearest grocery store (although there is a Mom and Pop mini grocery about 20 minutes away), so I am not the type to just stop in for one or two things.  But DD's swim practice is within a few minutes of two stores, so I am able to make it to the store a few times a week, if needed.  

When I am being organized and planning my meals ahead, I tend to hit the store about every 5 days.  When I make up the menues, I make up shopping  lists at the same time. I need/like to hit the store that frequently to make sure we have plenty of fresh fruit/veggies.  

No particular pattern of WHEN I hit the stores.... but mainly during the week, when I am driving into town anyhow. I rarely shop on the weekends... I'm either too busy or I don't want to drive all that way for just that.

I take my preplanned menu shopping list and add the normal necessities to it (from the white board I keep in the kitchen... one section for Shaw's, one section for Costco, one section for Target, and one section for Market Basket, since I know the best prices for certain things at each of these stores).  

I'm not great about using coupons.... especially since most of my purchases are fresh foods and/or store brands... but I do cut the coupons for items I know I will buy... and then I frequently forget to use them!!

Since we DO live pretty far from a store, I keep a decently stocked pantry with overflow in the basement.  We would never starve, even if we were stuck here for weeks!  

I try to plan my upcoming meals based on what I have readily available in the freezer or pantry or what is in season.  I buy my meats on sale/markdown and store them in the freezer.  Then when I am planning my meals, I just check my freezer inventory and plan from there.  

When I hit the actual store, with list (and hopefully coupons) in hand, I tend to hit EVERY AISLE (unless I am stopping in for just a few specifics).  I hit the marked down produce rack first, and then the rest of the produce  department (I rarely pay full price for my salad greens, as I usually buy them on "last day" markdown.. and they usually last at least three days or more). 

Next I just go aisle by aisle. I will stock up on a few things if they are a great sale that week (canned beans, spaghetti sauce, tuna, ketchup, things like that). As I am going aisle by aisle, I make sure to stop at the reduced rack... I've gotten great deals there, like slightly dented cans of Old ElPaso fat free refried beans for 50 cents!  I bought all they had!  I also check out the reduced bakery rack, but don't buy from there often.  But I've found the whole wheat "light" hamburger rolls I like there a few times! 

If I need to do a MAJOR stock up, I might plan a day when I will hit several different stores.  Market Basket has better prices than Shaw's, but is much further away, so I will usually hit that on "stock up" day!  And ANYTIME we are in the vicinity of Costco, we will buy plenty of fresh produce!!  We "plan" a specific Costco trip about every 6 to 8 weeks to get basics like detergent and such.

THat enough shopping info for you!!  

TTYL......................P


----------



## brinalyn530

Connie96 said:


> Bree, you and I are starting to sound like the same person.



You know, they say everyone has a twin somewhere...  

Bree


----------



## brinalyn530

MushyMushy said:


> For those wanting to multi quote, here's how you do it. Down at the bottom right corner of each post will be 3 buttons -- the one in the middle has a plus sign. Each post you would like to quote, click that plus sign as you read through the thread. Then when you get to the end of the thread, or you are ready to post, then down below the thread, there is a reply button. When you click the reply button, you will get every post you clicked the plus button for. Just write your response after each



Well, that's why I couldn't figure it out... It was just too darn easy ! Apparently I was clicking the wrong button . 

I got it now. Thank you for showing me the light!  

Bree


----------



## lovedvc

I am down 1.4 lbs. only 6.5 lbs till goal.


----------



## brinalyn530

lovedvc said:


> I am down 1.4 lbs. only 6.5 lbs till goal.



Awesome! Congrats to you!

I think I'm done for the day. I'll try to check in on Sunday morning so I'm not quite so behind on Monday. 

Have a great weekend everyone!

Bree


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> Kath   Sometimes we need ice cream.    The important thing is you had it and made it work into your week - you controlled it, it didn't control you.  Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Jen just another hug for you
> 
> 
> 
> Taryn wow!!  55 pounds!!  Thanks for the reflections on your week!
> 
> Ann somehow I didn't quote you- how can that be?!   Sorry about your bloodpressure   Is it hereditary, or related to your lupus?  Just curious.  DD has a friend her age (12) who is on bp meds, skinny little thing too...that's what I'll be saying about you except w/o the age part
> 
> Well I had a great week, I've finally refocused.  I've been working a lot this week and driving dd around so I really had to schedule workouts, plus I've been walking my dogs, getting up at 5:40 to get it in before my first shift.  Yesterday I almost skipped my Power90 b/c I had walked and was tired but fortunately I ran out of tests to score so I went down and did it.
> 
> Got my walk in this morning, only work 1 1/2 hours today  then take dd to strings (10 - 15 minute early arrival), get a haircut, pick her up and we're done for the day!  Will do my Power90 w/dd when she gets home.



Probably Lupus related. My doctor is going to run some blood tests for my kidneys.


----------



## maiziezoe

I had the best day!

Scale said I am .7 down. Yippee Skippy.

I got up early and took the train to downtown Chicago with my kids (DD-13, DS5 and DD-3) to see the Stanley Cup Winners parade. It was AWESOME. Soooooo many people and it was soooooo hot (90 degrees and very humid). It was so cool to see the Cup in person.  My kids were soooooo well behaved and that made the day even better. I will never forget today. It was awesome.

*QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?*

I make a weekly menu on Sunday mornings... then I make my grocery list... then I go to the grocery store. I do not buy anything if it isn't on my list.


----------



## tigger813

OK, not being good at all! Had a grilled chicken and eggplant calzone with mozzarella and pesto! SO good but fattening. I'm now on my 2nd maragarita and had some tostitos with a spicy dip made with cream cheese. That's dinner! I did my 2.7 miles this morning. Watching Toy Story 1 and then we'll watch Toy Story 2 on DXD!

Parents arrived and left again for the weekend. I need a BL for the dog. She is on Prednisone so she has gotten really heavy. She is a 12 1/2 yr old cocker spaniel with major ear problems and deaf. I just had to carry her out to the bathroom as she can't go downstairs but can come up. Man, is she heavy!!!!

DD1 is off to her sleepover! GOing to the cheesecake factory for supper! My mom brought is 2 slices of chocolate chip cheesecake so we'll have that later.

I will get in some workouts tomorrow after World Cup Day while watching soccer. I'm really excited about it! I even bought a USA jersey the other day!

Next week is shaping up to be really busy! I have 1 person on Monday and 3 on Tuesday so far! And actually not working Thursday and Friday!

Have a great night! DD1 misses her sister but I think is enjoying having mom and dad to herself! She's going to help take care of the dog!


----------



## flipflopmom

Ugh.  Home from class.   I'm truly meant to be on the other side of the desk, although it does give me a better perspective on what school is like for the kids! 

I'll have to share a funny story.  I got bored, so I started looking at the thighs of all the ladies around me, and running my hands down the side of my desk seat to see if mine hung over or were on the seat,  and comparing them to people I thought were skinny, on target, a little over, etc.    Sad but true. 

Forgot to take something to eat.  Thankfully I had broiled a bunch of chicken breasts, so I made my own "chicken salad".  I don't like mayo, so I typically don't like chicken salad.  Instead, I added 1tsp of ranch dressing and 2 TBSP of buffalo wing sauce.  My mouth is on fire, but it was yummy!

Congrats to everyone that had those milestones becoming reality and/or getting closer!

Taryn


----------



## pinkle

What a day   I am down 1 pound, not bad but I was hoping for 3.  I  had surgery on my foot today (to correct my 'erected' toe from a previous surgery)!  Well.......after the doctor cut the tendons in my foot he was a little perplexed as to why my toe was still standing up!!!  So now i have 5 staples in my foot and am no better off......i think my running will be put on hold for a few weeks.  just when i was getting a rhythm 
Sorry for the neg vibes, i needed to vent.
tomorrow will be a happy day 
Congrats everyone on the weight loss!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

pinkle said:


> What a day   I am down 1 pound, not bad but I was hoping for 3.  I  had surgery on my foot today (to correct my 'erected' toe from a previous surgery)!  Well.......after the doctor cut the tendons in my foot he was a little perplexed as to why my toe was still standing up!!!  So now i have 5 staples in my foot and am no better off......i think my running will be put on hold for a few weeks.  just when i was getting a rhythm
> Sorry for the neg vibes, i needed to vent.
> tomorrow will be a happy day
> Congrats everyone on the weight loss!!!!!




Here's to a quick recovery!


----------



## mikamah

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?


I try to go once over the weekend, with a list in hand.  If there's no list, I miss things, and buy things I don't need.  When michael has ccd I go on sunday mornings without him, and always have a list, but when I need to bring him, he tends to put things in the basket.  Lately it's gum he wants so that's not too bad, and I'll let him get a few of the 25 cent individual chips.  I like to buy enough for the week, but don't always plan enough, so might stop by once mid week to pick up another meal.  Also I do not like to go hungry, or I come home with things like twinkies and dove bars.  I always go to Market Basket.  It's so much cheaper than shaws and stop and shop.  



Connie96 said:


> MILESTONE ACHIEVED! Weighed-in this morning 0.1 pounds into "normal" territory.


Whoo whoo!!  Normal is awesome!!!  I can't remember the last time I was normal, in many ways.



acename said:


> Am i the only one super over-whelmed by how fast the thread moves?  I do read most of it but I don't feel like I can participate.  How do you do the multiquoting thing?  I want to reply but I'm not sure how to.
> .


The thread does move fast, and I try not to let it overwhelm me.  If I have time, I'll try to respond more, but if I'm short on time, I might just read some, and get back later.  I love the support and inspiration and might just pop on and say hi.  It's hard to keep up with everyone and respond to everyone, but you are always welcome to share whatever is on your mind, any time, and everyone here is so helpful and welcoming.  Mushymushy explained the multiquoting thing above.  Phew, I was going to try, but she did a much nicer job than I could have. 



brinalyn530 said:


> No you are definitely not the only one! You certainly dont have to respond to everyone  or anyone, really  but what I do is open up a Word document as Im catching up on the posts, then I can jot down notes or replies as I come to them.  Then I copy the Word document into my reply. I cant explain the multi-quote to you as I just stumbled upon how to do it myself and honestly, I dont remember how I did it that time  it was a fluke! But an easy way to cheat is to right click the Quote button on the post you want to reply to, open in a new window or tab, then you can copy and paste the quote into Word to incorporate it into your reply, then you just close that window/tab and continue reading the thread on your original one. When you've finished your reply in Word, you just click "Post Reply" at the end of the thread and copy it from Word into the reply box. Sprinkle with smilies as needed and voila! HTH. If you have any questions about my cheating method, just let me know and Ill try to explain it better.


Now you sound very computer literate but that sounds difficult to me.  I have a hard time using more than one window.  Though I love that you sprinkle your replies with smiles, and voila!!  Very fun. 



MushyMushy said:


> For those wanting to multi quote, here's how you do it. Down at the bottom right corner of each post will be 3 buttons -- the one in the middle has a plus sign. Each post you would like to quote, click that plus sign as you read through the thread. Then when you get to the end of the thread, or you are ready to post, then down below the thread, there is a reply button. When you click the reply button, you will get every post you clicked the plus button for. Just write your response after each


.[/QUOTE] Thanks for the explanation. 



pjlla said:


> THat enough shopping info for you!!
> 
> TTYL......................P


It sounded pretty organized to me.  I feel very lucky now to be 5 minutes from our Market basket.  Sorry you had a gain this week, Pamela.  Keep up that positive attitude, and don't let it get you down.  They always say the last 5 are the hardest, and you're working hard for them.  Keep it up.  



maiziezoe said:


> I got up early and took the train to downtown Chicago with my kids (DD-13, DS5 and DD-3) to see the Stanley Cup Winners parade. It was AWESOME. Soooooo many people and it was soooooo hot (90 degrees and very humid). It was so cool to see the Cup in person.  My kids were soooooo well behaved and that made the day even better. I will never forget today. It was awesome.


How exciting, and such an awesome memory for you and your kids.  Congrats to all your Blackhawks fans.  



flipflopmom said:


> I'll have to share a funny story.  I got bored, so I started looking at the thighs of all the ladies around me, and running my hands down the side of my desk seat to see if mine hung over or were on the seat,  and comparing them to people I thought were skinny, on target, a little over, etc.    Sad but true.


Funny, but how did you measure up?  I'd bet you did pretty well.  How far over the seat would your thighs have gone 55 pounds ago?  I like to compare to other people too.  Sometimes I don't think we see ourselves as we really look, whether we think we're heavier or lighter, but not always accurate.  



pinkle said:


> What a day   I am down 1 pound, not bad but I was hoping for 3.  I  had surgery on my foot today (to correct my 'erected' toe from a previous surgery)!  Well.......after the doctor cut the tendons in my foot he was a little perplexed as to why my toe was still standing up!!!  So now i have 5 staples in my foot and am no better off......i think my running will be put on hold for a few weeks.  just when i was getting a rhythm
> Sorry for the neg vibes, i needed to vent.
> tomorrow will be a happy day
> Congrats everyone on the weight loss!!!!!


So sorry about your foot.  I hope you heal quickly from your surgery.  

Home for the evening, but on call til 11, hoping the phone doesn't ring.  My son wanted to stay up til 9:30, so I figured I'd catch up here, and let him.  We have a busy baseball day tomorrow- homerun derby, little league picnic, and a game.  We went to a friends house for supper, and I had 3 pieces of pizza and a salad.  Oh well, it's a new week, so might as well use some of those flex points.  

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

HI everyone great job on the wt loss this week.  I have never been more happy to have the weekend upon us.  Not much planned but just glad to get a break from work.  I do have to go into my office on sunday to get some work done but it will be nice to focus without everyone else bothering me.

I lost 1.4lb this week.  Overall I was happy about this given the circumstances (TOM).  

QOTD- It has been working out good when I plan dinners for 1-2wks depending on how often I am planning on going to the store.  I write down the meals and make a list of whats needed.  I list whats needed for lunches and other household items.  Drinks etc.  then I always pick one treat for my kids to have throughout the week. exp: popsicles, fruit snacks, etc.  It seems to be working out both healthy eating wise and also budgeting.  I am finding I am not over spending on junk food or things we end up not eating quick enough.


----------



## jenanderson

Evening Everyone!  I just got caught up with all our COW week 2 records.  You are still welcome to send me data all weekend if you participated.  I really encourage people to give it at try...even for just a week and see how it help you.  

Well, I have survived the end of school and packing up my classroom.  I actually had a really good day because I decided that it is not helping me to dwell on the job I did not get.  I will get paid through the summer and spend that time focusing on what is next.  I have a great resume, incredible letters of recommendations and know that I am a great teacher - there has to be something out there for me.  Overall, it was still an emotional day and I still made stupid choices.  The good thing was that I had to make over 20 trips with very heavy boxes filled with books...down stairs at school and then down stairs at home.  I had an incredible workout.  

I have not run since my half marathon on Sunday and am planning a run right away in the morning...hope it goes well.  I did do some great exercising all week though so I feel good about all the cross training.  I love my new Y membership.   

I did not find a a new journal tonight but I did use my WW journal.  I have to find something I like this weekend because the WW's one just does not inspire me to keep journaling.

*QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?*
To be successful at the grocery store, I have to make a menu first and then develop my list from there.  Once I have the list, I can go shopping.  When I have a good list, I tend to stick to it...when I do not have a list, I tend to buy a lot of impulsive sort of things.  The only good thing is that my impulsive buys lately are simply just extra healthy foods.  For example this morning, I had to run into the grocery store to pick up something for school.  I did not have a good breakfast and wanted to grab something to eat.  Instead of going to the bakery, I went and got some assorted dried fruit and ate that instead.  

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!
Jen


----------



## A.Mickey

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?*
> 
> I make a weekly menu on Sunday mornings... then I make my grocery list... then I go to the grocery store. I do not buy anything if it isn't on my list.



I so want to menu plan!  How do you do it?

Been trying to keep up with this thread but it moves sooo quick!  I exercised 5 times this past week, thanks to the COW and am down 7 lbs!  Time to start journaling the food...gonna go do that now.


----------



## flipflopmom

pinkle said:


> !  So now i have 5 staples in my foot and am no better off......i think my running will be put on hold for a few weeks.  just when i was getting a rhythm



Vent away, that has to be frustrating!  What does he think is still causing it?  Hoping you feel better soon!



mikamah said:


> Funny, but how did you measure up?  I'd bet you did pretty well.  How far over the seat would your thighs have gone 55 pounds ago?  I like to compare to other people too.  Sometimes I don't think we see ourselves as we really look, whether we think we're heavier or lighter, but not always accurate.



I really, really struggle with self-image.  I did okay, smaller than some, waayy smaller than some, a bit more than some. I guess avg.  Which, considering where I was 5 months ago, is pretty cool! I am constantly asking DH - am I her size?  what about her?  etc.  and looking at my reflection, not out of vanity, but to see my body shape and critique. Every once in a while I'll have a "I look pretty good" moment, but most of the time I just focus on what I don't like.   It's becoming bordlerline obsessive, which kind of scares me.  I keep reminding myself of all the people, just in the last few weeks, that have not recognized me that I've known all my life if I get too negative.

Yikes, sorry for that book~  Have a great day baseball mommy!!  




mommyof2Pirates said:


> then I always pick one treat for my kids to have throughout the week. exp: popsicles, fruit snacks, etc.



I try to do that, too.  But I typically only go every week and half, two weeks, and just send DH to a cheaper market where he works when we are out of stuff.  When I get home, they are so excited for something new, it's usually gone in a few days.



jenanderson said:


> I actually had a really good day because I decided that it is not helping me to dwell on the job I did not get.  I will get paid through the summer and spend that time focusing on what is next.  I have a great resume, incredible letters of recommendations and know that I am a great teacher - there has to be something out there for me.  Overall, it was still an emotional day and I still made stupid choices.  The good thing was that I had to make over 20 trips with very heavy boxes filled with books...down stairs at school and then down stairs at home.  I had an incredible workout.



Jen  Hoping your run goes great.  You have a lot to be proud of, and I love your attitude.  If you hit the cabin this weekend, RELAX!!!




A.Mickey said:


> I exercised 5 times this past week, thanks to the COW and am down 7 lbs!


 7 pounds in one week!  That's a HUGE number!


DD2 had nighmares last night, which kept me up. I don't know HOW I am going to stay awake for class ALL day today.  Actually, my heart is racing right now thinking of everything that must be accomplished in the next 7 days.  I am going to get out my planner, list every single one of them and assign them a day and time.  Then yoga to get me stretched so I can go sit.   Have a great day everyone!

Taryn


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning,

I promise I will catch up with everyone later today. I, not sure how but..., woke up just before 6:30 AM. The hotel I am staying at has a Starbucks with free wi-fi, so I am able to post the QOTD. Actually, being at Starbucks is my inspiration for today's question.

QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?

I love decaf tea.



Speaking of which, it is still piping hot and my oatmeal is good, but a little hotter than I make it at home. I have a few more minutes, so I'm going to try to catch up a bit. I want to get in a workout at the hotel gym too, so I only have a few. I WILL catch up later. I promise.

CC


----------



## disneymom2one

A.Mickey said:


> I so want to menu plan!  How do you do it?
> 
> Been trying to keep up with this thread but it moves sooo quick!  I exercised 5 times this past week, thanks to the COW and am down 7 lbs!  Time to start journaling the food...gonna go do that now.



I'm not the OP but I can share how I menu plan/ make a list.  I organize my list into categories and then work my way through the grocery store flyer - listing the things on sale.  I print off coupons using Hot Coupon World and cut them out (I usually don't have the time or patience for regular coupons).  Based on what's on sale and what I have in the house, I look through my recipes and come up with 6 main meals as well as several lunches.  What else I need for the meals goes on the grocery list.  The list of meals gets posted on the fridge.  

For 90% of my recipes I use Living Cookbook - a recipe collection software program.  I keep printouts of those recipes in a special place in the kitchen as well as any cookbooks I'm using this week.

I'm a math person so it suits my personality.  Even with this, we still forget things occasionally but we never have "what's for dinner" problems.

MB


----------



## disneymom2one

cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I promise I will catch up with everyone later today. I, not sure how but..., woke up just before 6:30 AM. The hotel I am staying at has a Starbucks with free wi-fi, so I am able to post the QOTD. Actually, being at Starbucks is my inspiration for today's question.
> 
> QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?
> 
> I love decaf tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, it is still piping hot and my oatmeal is good, but a little hotter than I make it at home. I have a few more minutes, so I'm going to try to catch up a bit. I want to get in a workout at the hotel gym too, so I only have a few. I WILL catch up later. I promise.
> 
> CC



Tea - 3/4 unsweetened, 1/4 sweetened.  I have maybe two a month.  Besides that, I only drink water now.  Not a milk drinker.  Love diet coke but gave it up nine months ago.  So water it is.


----------



## flipflopmom

QOTD:  I only drink water and coffee, so it's a toss up.   I love my water throughout the day, but can't get by without my morning cuppa joe!

CC- hope you are having a great time and the gala went well.

I still haven't done anything but Dis.  It's hard to focus on anything else when you are leaving in 1 week and 10 hours!  
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I love Crystal Light Raspberry Iced Tea and so does the rest of the family! Of course, on weekends, my faves are margaritas and raspberry white Russians!

Slept well. Dog is still sleeping. DD2 is awake and dressed and wanting to take the dog for a walk around the yard to do her business. I need to make the dog's breakfast as well as the rest of ours.

Looking forward to a hot dog at the World Cup Soccer festival we have for the little kids soccer. DH is a griller for that! The kids all get trophies so DD2 is all excited and they march in a little parade around the field. They then do some little quick games and then we get to eat.

We'll come home and watch the US vs England game! I'm really excited! Never really a soccer fan but starting to get into it working with DH coaching DD1s team and seeing the kids have so much fun!

Time to get moving. I hope I can get in some exercise later. Maybe the girls and I will do Just Dance or Walk It Out this afternoon.


----------



## cclovesdis

Greenfield1984 said:


> Well I found out why I've been so tired the past couple of days...I'm pregnant!!  I'm really excited!  A little nervous because in the past year I've had 2 miscarriages, but they were supposedly just really bad luck, so I'm trying to be optimistic   I'm over the moon happy right now



Congrats!



flipflopmom said:


> Yesterday was kind of blah, so I encouraged you to think happy thoughts before bed.  Today's QOTD will use that.
> 
> Thursday's QOTD:  Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today!



Can I just say I absolutely loved this QOTD? It was just what I needed.



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> A *BIG* thank you to flipflopmom (Taryn) for being our coach this week!  You had some great, thought provoking questions!
> 
> And another thank you to our coach starting tomorrow, cclovesdis!



Thanks for the warm welcome!



N&B'smom said:


> So, not sure if you remember but I was the one that posted yesterday that I was bummed because I was actually up about 1/2lb.   Today I weighed myself (I don't typically do that every day) and I'm down but only a tiny bit from last week, not even a full lb.  But what I wanted to say was....that I just FEEL different.  So, even though the scale isn't necessarily reflecting it this week, I feel like I'm thinner.  Does that make sense?!?!



It makes lots of sense to me. I am up 10 pounds since the start of BL 9 and I feel that way. I think it is the support of my BL Dis friends.



flipflopmom said:


> Step away CC!!!!!  The floor will be yours!  You'll do a great job!



Thanks Taryn!



Connie96 said:


> DD and I got up a little bit early this morning and stopped by the farmer's market before work. Got some fresh tomatoes, cucumbers, yellow squash, zucchini and peaches. We even had enough time that we got to share a peach before going into the daycare. So far, a very nice morning.
> 
> Happy Thursday, everyone!



Fresh fruits and veggies, yumm! 



mikamah said:


> Perfect question for today, Taryn.  Thank you for coaching this week!!  You did an awesome job, and i enjoyed all your questions.
> 
> Welcome to CClovesdisney as coach this week and thank you!!!!



Ditto, ditto, ditto, and thanks!



flipflopmom said:


> And that folks, ends my coaching for the week.  I might get on later, but who knows what will happen around here! I've enjoyed it!  Glad we ended the week with a happy note.  I'm so proud of each of you, and you've inspired me!  Tomorrow starts 8 days of UNREAL schedules, classes, projects, and packing, so I'm sure I'll be bouncing on to vent often.  However, it will be followed with 7 days of my man, my girls, my mouse, my second home, and my castle.  Can't complain too much!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Taryn



You have a busy week. Best of luck and  Enjoy your trip!



jenanderson said:


> Thanks!  I felt so much better today just being able to vent about it all here.
> 
> All the support here is great!  I am trying hard..but I know I am still eating when I shouldn't...but I am also not beating myself up over it.
> 
> Thanks!  All the support here is so helpful and I know that I would be really struggling more if I did not know you were all here ot help me through it.
> 
> Thanks Maria!  I am hoping that there is something that is perfect for me.  I know that even subbing will be better next year.  I would just like to have my own classroom and feel connected to one school.  I will learn patience.
> 
> Today was a happy/sad sort of day.  My student's parents came in to watch the DVD I made and we all (students, parents and me) laughed and cried as we watched the video of the school year.  It was so great to show all the highlights of the year.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words Corinna.  I will be ready to start looking harder for a job on Monday once I get through this last week.  The last day went so fast and that was kind of nice because there was not too much time to get too emotional.
> 
> Update on the emotions:  Today was still tough and I made many good choices and not so good choices.  Again, I am not beating myself up over it.  To help offset the bad choices, I really got a good workout in and hope that helps.  I ended up moving about 40 boxes from my classroom to my car, loading the car and then bringing it home.  The real workout was at home where it all had to go to the basement and I decided to jog as I did it all.  I was totally sweating by the time I was even half done and it felt great to get so much of my classroom packed up and put in my house.  I still have a bunch of packing to do tomorrow but I will be out and ready to move on.
> 
> I will post the Week 3 COW in a short bit!
> Jen



Like someone else said (can't remember who, sorry), please feel free to post here. The support is endless. Best of luck on your job search. You got a great workout in. I know exercise really helps me emotionally. Sounds like it is the same for you.



jenanderson said:


> *Welcome to the Challenge of the Week  COW 3*
> 
> *COW 3*
> *
> PART ONE*
> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
> Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
> Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
> Journal your food each day (1 point for each day)



Ironic! My planned goal for the week was/is to journal what I eat at least 5 days this week.



flipflopmom said:


> GOOD MORNING!  I am really excited - the plateau has broken!  *After two weeks with only 1lb. lost, I lost 4 pounds this week, and I get my 55 pound clippie!*



Congrats! 55 lbs! Wow!


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  My favorite is Crystal Light Raspberry Lemonade...yummmmm

Well I didn't do my P90 yesterday, took dd shopping instead for a few hours.  Came home and I was so tired and sore I took some tylenol and read for a few hours and then had some energy to get up and make dinner.  Wow!  Even with that my calorie burn was above my goal yesterday - 2 hours of shopping at Kohl's burned 339 extra calories.


----------



## jennz

Okay  here's my latest challenge...I'm good about starting over when I have a bad day -it's in the past, let it go.  I need to start over even if I had a good day - it's in the past too!  I have been saying "Oh I did great yesterday, have that cookie today!"  Way to knock myself down!  Why the heck has it taken me so long to realize I'm doing this?


----------



## pinkle

QOTD......definielty a margarita!!!!  other that, that i drink water and starbucks coffee (nothing sugary or creamy....just coffee with nonfat milk)!  

Foot is NO better......soooooo disappointing.   I can't really walk on it and was not expecting so much pain. I was expecting 2 small stitches not a row of staples (so misleading). Lots of pain killers in order today.  I am working (hairdresser) bride coming in  fake smiles.
Keep running everyone, that is so great!


----------



## jennz

Pinkle...Ugh that is horrible!  Your foot, not the bride.   How long will it take to heal?  5 staples, it just hurts reading that...

I remember someone on here was getting those shape-up sneakers...if you're still out there, how are they?  Do you like them?  I tried on the Avia brand at Kohl's yesterday and was very tempted...my arch was hurting and they seemed to help.


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> In my perfect dream world I go to the grocery store once a week, with a carefully planned menu and list, full of only food that is healthy and tasty that can be fixed in a few minutes and mirculously costs just pennies a serving.    In reality I have one big grocery run early on a week-end morning for several meals and then a trip or two during the week for items that were forgotten or that we've run out of.  I really like to shop early because I can get in and out.  I try to stay on the outside aisles where the good food is.  If I take DH or DS with me I am liable to get some things that really shouldn't be in the cart so I try to avoid that although they are good "go-fers."



I love it!



Piglet18 said:


> Friday QOTD: I have a list. If i do compulsive-shop, it is only for fruits because that is where i go first. or magazines, but those are calorie-free.  i don't venture into the aisles unless it is for something specific on my list. i am also trying to head to our farmer's market more and more, now that it is open. as more foods show up there, so will i. i almost always check the nutrition information and pick up whatever is least harmful to me when i DO go into the grocery store aisles. so i am getting better with that i think. small steps!



Small steps are great! You have to do what works for you. I think it is Lisah who reminds us that the goal is to make these changes permanent.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I make a list most of the time and try to stick to it. I have the standard things I buy each week: eggs, milk, etc. I have 2 stores I shop at. Shaw's has some stuff on sale each week and Market Basket has the best prices on almost everything. I get a lot of my meat there and DH and my WW and LC meals there.



Way to stick to your list! That's the reason I send my father grocery shopping. 



lovedvc said:


> It's an absolutely gorgeous day here on Long Island.  Hopefully my weigh in this morning is just as good.  Good Luck to everyone.



Same to you!



jenanderson said:


> So many thanks to give this morning . . .
> 
> Thank you so much to Taryn for coaching this week.  I didn't reply to the QOTD because of time this week but I loved them and I loved reading everyone's replies.
> 
> Thank you to CC for coaching this week!
> 
> I am really excited about our summer Y membership because I am finding that it is great for trying out new things.  Tonight I will be going when my kids have dance - don't know if I will be trying out a class or working out on my own but it is just nice to know there will be a good workout in my plans.
> 
> Jen



I love coaching! Not a problem! Enjoy your Y membership!



Piglet18 said:


> Well, I am up for today. It is less than one pound, but I worked my butt off so I am pretty disappointed. I keep telling myself it is probably converting to muscle, but I don't know... Maybe I need to take a bit of a rest today. Lighter workouts or something to recover. I had a bad weekend last weekend, so it is probably left over from that.







flipflopmom said:


> QOTD:  I try to make my first stop the produce, and fill my buggy up with as much as I can afford,  then buy whatever protein is on sale, fish or chicken.  Make sure I have my yogurt and low fat string cheese, milk, then avoid the inner aisles other than some grain crackers, cereal for the girls and DH, and my KASHI bars.  Grab some hummus, whole wheat English muffins.
> 
> Then I pray when I get home I actually have something to make a meal!   Not the best plan, I know.  *Sometimes I try to plan the meals, but I usually just figure something out based on what we've got!*
> 
> Got my 4M run in, and you can tell I'm really working hard on stuff for class!   Gotta motivate!
> 
> Taryn



That's my mom! That's the reason we don't send her to the grocery store unless it's for a specific item. Then, _we pray_ that she comes home with the item. It's 50/50. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning everyone! I need to get going or I'll be late for strength class.
> Just wanted to say I had a very modest loss this week--less than a pound, BUT it was enough to get a 30 pound cliippie and put me in the normal BMI range! I know it's just a number and I'm really not that different from yesterday, but I feel good about it and very motivated to keep pushing!
> 
> Have a great day!



 for a normal BMI! That's awesome!



lisah0711 said:


> Forgot to say earlier that I was down 1 pound this week.  I am satisfied with that as it was a busy, stressful week and I was not as good as I would have liked.  That number just brings home that the weeks that I am spot on are the weeks that I have great numbers -- just need to get 'er done!







pjlla said:


> Happy Friday morning all!  I am NOT pleased to report that I am up exactly one pound today.  And believe me, I feel like I really tried this week.  But I am coming to terms with the fact that my body will do WHATEVER it takes to cling to these last few pounds.  I have been trying to lose about 5 pounds for over 5 months now and I am about ready to throw in the towel and declare a defeat.  Maybe 132 or 133 is meant to be my goal weight??   I stood there in the shower this morning brainstorming ideas to lose these last few pounds and didn't come up with anything concrete.  Any suggestions??
> 
> Anyhow, I'm not going to let it ruin my day/weekend.  It is what it is and I can't change it immediately.



Do you subscribe to Jillian's daily e-mail? There was one a few days ago about losing the last 10 pounds. I'll see if I can forward it to you via PM.



N&B'smom said:


> So........I'm down just under a lb but I'm happy as I went out to dinner last night.  I did pick a healthier meal than I would have before, I got grilled jerk chicken with a mashed sweet potato and some green beans.  (didn't eat the sweet potato it was TOO sweet!!!)  I shared a salad with my sister in law, it had greens and lots of fruit and some goat cheese.  I did splurge and have a little bit of dessert, some banana thing.  Anyway....I'm happy because I KNEW weighing in the morning after a dinner out would not be a good thing....but...next week I hope to lose 3-4 lbs to make up for this week's little loss.



 for a loss! Any loss is a loss.


----------



## cclovesdis

The charge on my laptop is almost up and I really need to get in my morning workout. My tea is still too hot, but I have been drinking water. I bought 2 bottles so I'd have some for a C25K. Hope I can finish it!

Will continue to reply later today.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD- My favorite beverage is iced tea although I think Ive only drank 1 cup in the past 6 weeks.  Before changing my eating habits I would have a few cups a day including mcd's sweet tea.  I now enjoy water, water, water, and 1 diet coke a day.  

Im feeling a little tired today.  I couldnt sleep last night.  Too much on my mind.  I think I fell asleep around 1am.  Then at 530am I get woken up by a neighbor mowing their grass.  I was so irritated.

I hope the day gets better.  I am planning on cleaning and doing laundry.  Nothing exciting but sometimes we need these days to unwind.  I will get my run in later today after the sun goes down.

Hope you all have a wonderful saturday.

Lindsay


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> I really, really struggle with self-image.  I did okay, smaller than some, waayy smaller than some, a bit more than some. I guess avg.  Which, considering where I was 5 months ago, is pretty cool! I am constantly asking DH - am I her size?  what about her?  etc.  and looking at my reflection, not out of vanity, but to see my body shape and critique. Every once in a while I'll have a "I look pretty good" moment, but most of the time I just focus on what I don't like.   It's becoming bordlerline obsessive, which kind of scares me.  I keep reminding myself of all the people, just in the last few weeks, that have not recognized me that I've known all my life if I get too negative.
> 
> Jen  Hoping your run goes great.  You have a lot to be proud of, and I love your attitude.  If you hit the cabin this weekend, RELAX!!!



Taryn - You have lost so much weight that I am not surprised that body image is an issue for you right now.  I also look in the mirror all the time lately to critique myself.  It is funny because I will start with thinking how great I look now and then shift to focusing on what should be better and looking at the belly fat and so on.  It is hard not to be a bit obsessive about the body image.  This is partly why I want to get a notebook type of journal and not just use my WW points journal anymore - I want a place to write down how I feel about my body, a place to record when other people make comments that let me know I have done an incredible job, someplace to write about how when I go shopping now I can't believe what I fit into and all of that good stuff.  I need to find the balance between feeling like I am still fat to feeling proud of my accomplishments.  

We are not going to the cabin this weekend because it is dance recital weekend.  It is fine though because we will go up this week on Thursday and stay through Monday!  I still have to figure out the Internet up north.  I might be posting from the parking lot of McDonald's in town!



A.Mickey said:


> Been trying to keep up with this thread but it moves sooo quick!  I exercised 5 times this past week, thanks to the COW and am down 7 lbs!  Time to start journaling the food...gonna go do that now.



Super job on the exercising!!!!  I am so glad the COW is helping inspire you!



flipflopmom said:


> I still haven't done anything but Dis.  It's hard to focus on anything else when you are leaving in 1 week and 10 hours!
> Taryn



EXCITING!  It is so hard to focus that last week before the trip!



tigger813 said:


> Of course, on weekends, my faves are margaritas and raspberry white Russians!



  My favorite used to be Mike's Hard Lemonade until I realized just one was worth 5 WW points!  



cclovesdis said:


> You got a great workout in. I know exercise really helps me emotionally. Sounds like it is the same for you.
> 
> Ironic! My planned goal for the week was/is to journal what I eat at least 5 days this week.



CC - Yep, exercise is like my miracle drug when I am emotionally upset.  I think that is why I finally felt better on Friday because I had been getting a lot of exercising in and I just felt refreshed by all of that.  Today will be a busy day but I am planning on running and maybe getting to the Y for just a bit to help keep me feeling that way.

Glad the COW goes along with your plan for the week!



jennz said:


> Okay  here's my latest challenge...I'm good about starting over when I have a bad day -it's in the past, let it go.  I need to start over even if I had a good day - it's in the past too!  I have been saying "Oh I did great yesterday, have that cookie today!"  Way to knock myself down!  Why the heck has it taken me so long to realize I'm doing this?



Oh, another thing that I do...knocking myself down over and over again.  I know that none of us mean to do this to ourselves but I bet there are tons who will admit that they do.  It is so natural to reward ourselves with food.  For me, all week I have been saying..."You have had a really hard week, go ahead and eat the chocolate" or whatever food I have wanted.  Today when I was thinking about it after reading your post, I am realizing that I need to learn to say something else.  

So being inspired by what you wrote, I am going to make a list of what else I can reward myself with.  Here it goes..."You have had a really hard and emotional week, go ahead and...call a friend to talk, go shopping at the running store, spend time on the DIS, take time out to do my nails, make the fruit smoothie (low fat one), start the new book, write down how crappy it was that you didn't get the job, take the short nap, etc, etc."  

No more eating because I feel bad for myself!



pinkle said:


> Foot is NO better......soooooo disappointing.   I can't really walk on it and was not expecting so much pain. I was expecting 2 small stitches not a row of staples (so misleading). Lots of pain killers in order today.  I am working (hairdresser) bride coming in  fake smiles.
> Keep running everyone, that is so great!



Sorry that your foot is not getting better yet.  It is so hard to want to be out there doing something and not being able to.  Hopefully it will be feeling better soon!

*QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?*  Crystal Light Green Tea Peach Mango.  I just don't like how expensive it is to have it all the time.  At work this year, I used to allow myself one each day after I had drank 2 mugs of plain water.

I have so much to get done today so I had best hop off for a bit.  I am sure I will be on and off a lot today though because if I feel the urge to eat food I am not really hungry for today, I will come and type...it is hard to eat when your hands are on the keyboard.  

Have a happy and healthy sort of day!
Jen


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> We'll come home and watch the US vs England game! I'm really excited! Never really a soccer fan but starting to get into it working with DH coaching DD1s team and seeing the kids have so much fun!



I've never been a soccer fan, either.  My kids don't play, I'm just not that into it??    Great that your family has something exciting to share together!



jennz said:


> Okay  here's my latest challenge...I'm good about starting over when I have a bad day -it's in the past, let it go.  I need to start over even if I had a good day - it's in the past too!  I have been saying "Oh I did great yesterday, have that cookie today!"  Way to knock myself down!  Why the heck has it taken me so long to realize I'm doing this?



Good job on thinking about it now!  Each day is a new day!



pinkle said:


> Foot is NO better......soooooo disappointing.   I can't really walk on it and was not expecting so much pain. I was expecting 2 small stitches not a row of staples (so misleading). Lots of pain killers in order today.  I am working (hairdresser) bride coming in  fake smiles.



 Sounds like a lovely day!  Hang in there!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Im feeling a little tired today.  I couldnt sleep last night.  Too much on my mind.  I think I fell asleep around 1am.  Then at 530am I get woken up by a neighbor mowing their grass.  I was so irritated.



  You are kidding!  5:30.  Sheez.   People have no courtesy sometimes!




jenanderson said:


> #1.  I am exactly the same way.  #2.  I record all my thoughts here.   So a journal might spare you all some grief!  DD is journaling for writing practice this summer, I might have to join her!
> 
> Can you tell I am procrasting going to class?  Did my planning for the week, something every hour of every day.  Packed my lunch and snacks, entered all the foods into sparkpeople, off to hair and makeup , then out the door.
> 
> I DON'T WANNA!  (Where's the temper tantrum smilie???)
> Have a great day all!
> Taryn


----------



## jennz

Jen oh yes I do that too!  "One little piece won't hurt me I deserve it" lol all those one little pieces added up!  What I really deserve is a long and healthy life right?  I like your list of _other_ things you deserve because you had a hard week...I'm going to copy you.  

Have a good class Taryn!


----------



## Nicole786

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?



Before changing my habits, I wasn't a big soda drinker.  Occasionally I would drink Diet Coke/Pepsi when dining out, but my favorite drinks were Arizona Iced tea and Snapple or Apple Juice--both very high in sugar!

Now all I drink is water, I never liked unsweetened tea so that doesn't work for me--however, Crystal Light Iced Tea packs? AMAZING!!!  I throw one into almost every bottle of water I drink


----------



## my3princes

jennz said:


> Pinkle...Ugh that is horrible!  Your foot, not the bride.   How long will it take to heal?  5 staples, it just hurts reading that...
> 
> I remember someone on here was getting those shape-up sneakers...if you're still out there, how are they?  Do you like them?  I tried on the Avia brand at Kohl's yesterday and was very tempted...my arch was hurting and they seemed to help.



QOTD:  I love diet cherry pepsi.  I'm sure I'm addicted.  When I don't drink that I either drink flavored water or sugar free Hawaiian punch packets in my water.  I hate the taste of plain water


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> Happy Friday morning all!  I am NOT pleased to report that I am up exactly one pound today.  And believe me, I feel like I really tried this week.  But I am coming to terms with the fact that my body will do WHATEVER it takes to cling to these last few pounds.  I have been trying to lose about 5 pounds for over 5 months now and I am about ready to throw in the towel and declare a defeat.  Maybe 132 or 133 is meant to be my goal weight??   I stood there in the shower this morning brainstorming ideas to lose these last few pounds and didn't come up with anything concrete.  Any suggestions??



 pjlla, I know how hard you have been working these last few months.  Are you within 2 pounds of your goal weight now?  If so, why don't you switch to being a "maintainer?" You've made it as a maintainer by our BL standards, you've kept to it within the past couple of months, now acknowledge that you are there.  Why do I say this?  Because you have success already as a maintainer and, although you have great success as a loser in the past, I don't think that you feel that way now.  In other words, set yourself up for success because you are very successful.  It might shut down any negative comments from the peanut gallery when you tell them that you are in maintenance mode now.  Just a thought.  



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone and good luck on the scale.  Don't give up or worry if it goes the wrong way, especially if you've done what you should.  All those little fluctuations are normal, and it will catch up with you.  Congrats to all the losses you've seen so far!!  Some great numbers!!



 So true!  Hope that you didn't get called in last night.  



MushyMushy said:


> Well, despite having a few bumps in the road this week, I'm happy to report that *I'm down 3.4 pounds! *   I don't think I could have stuck with it if I didn't have this thread to read every day to keep me going.



 Great loss!



Connie96 said:


> MILESTONE ACHIEVED! Weighed-in this morning 0.1 pounds into "normal" territory.



 Congratulations!



acename said:


> Well I'm the same this week which I'm pretty ok with.  My diet has been awful.  I'm having a really hard time reigning it in.  I've got to try to keep us busy during the day so I don't have the urge to snack.  My exercise has been better this week.  I've worked out everyday since Tuesday.  I do feel better.  Sore (darn you Jillian) but better.
> 
> Am i the only one super over-whelmed by how fast the thread moves?  I do read most of it but I don't feel like I can participate.  How do you do the multiquoting thing?  I want to reply but I'm not sure how to.



Looks like you already received a lesson on multiquoting.  It is hard to keep up with the thread at times.  I ususally just go back to where I last posted and pick it up from there, or even just the last page or two.  If there is somethng important, there will be a link on the thread in the first few posts or we will yak about it in several places.  We welcome participation at any level so no worries!  



JOANNEL said:


> I am down 2.5. It's not as good as I would have liked, but I had two bad days so I will take it.



I think 2.5 down is super, JOANNEL!  



lovedvc said:


> I am down 1.4 lbs. only 6.5 lbs till goal.



Almost to goal!  



maiziezoe said:


> I had the best day!



 Yay for a great day!



flipflopmom said:


> Congrats to everyone that had those milestones becoming reality and/or getting closer!







pinkle said:


> What a day   I am down 1 pound, not bad but I was hoping for 3.  I  had surgery on my foot today (to correct my 'erected' toe from a previous surgery)!  Well.......after the doctor cut the tendons in my foot he was a little perplexed as to why my toe was still standing up!!!  So now i have 5 staples in my foot and am no better off......i think my running will be put on hold for a few weeks.  just when i was getting a rhythm   Sorry for the neg vibes, i needed to vent.
> tomorrow will be a happy day   Congrats everyone on the weight loss!!!!!



, pinkle.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!  Foot problems are the pits!



A.Mickey said:


> I so want to menu plan!  How do you do it?
> 
> Been trying to keep up with this thread but it moves sooo quick!  I exercised 5 times this past week, thanks to the COW and am down 7 lbs!  Time to start journaling the food...gonna go do that now.



Wow!  7 pounds is fantastic!  

My menu planning isn't too fancy.  I might start with what meat I have in the freezer or what I have in the pantry.  Or a recipe that I found somewhere that sounded good.  Then I just decide the entree, side and veggie for four or five meals.  I will also think about what to pack for lunches and breakfasts.  It's not much of a plan but if I have no plan, I end up with a pantry full of food and "nothing to eat!"  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?



If you talking a beverage that is good for you, then it's water with a slice of lemon.  If you are talking favorite, favorite then it's a Pina Colava at WDW but those things have a bazillion calories no doubt.  Good thing I don't go there but once a every year or two!  



jennz said:


> Okay  here's my latest challenge...I'm good about starting over when I have a bad day -it's in the past, let it go.  I need to start over even if I had a good day - it's in the past too!  I have been saying "Oh I did great yesterday, have that cookie today!"  Way to knock myself down!  Why the heck has it taken me so long to realize I'm doing this?



 I've had that problem, too, jennz.  Why do we think a "reward" is something that undoes all our hard work?  

Here is a little excerpt from a sparkpeople article on ways to reward yourself without food.  Some of their suggestions aren't too practical or family friendly but it might spark an idea that works better for you.  

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=86&page=2

*Here’s how to set up a good rewards system: *
Choose some benchmarks and reward levels. You can also reward yourself for levels of consistency. 
Make the reward meaningful to you. As a reward, a new pair of shoes may not hold as much motivation as a simple night alone with a book. Then again, it might. 
Choose two or three options from the Reward Roster below or come up with a few reward options of your own. It doesn’t take much. Sometimes, the best rewards are those you can’t buy. 
A lot of small rewards, used for meeting smaller goals, are more effective than relying solely on the bigger rewards that require more work and more time. 
_Don’t use food as a reward. Even good food. It’s just too much of a slippery slope. Don’t even mess with it. _
Plan to celebrate. Figure out now how you’re going to celebrate reaching your health, fitness or nutrition goal. Involve other people, tell them about it. Create a celebration that you can anticipate and then keep it within sight all the time. 
Be honest with yourself. Fudging the numbers mentally, or "borrowing" against the next reward hurts the cause of building a lifetime habit. Remember to keep your focus on building a habit, not just figuring out how to get the reward. 

*REWARD ROSTER CHOOSE YOUR FAVORITES AND USE THEM LIBERALLY *
Compliment yourself. Write down what you would say to anyone else who accomplished what you did. 
Create an actual plaque or trophy. 
Give yourself badges of honor for different levels of accomplishment. 
Take a vacation or weekend getaway. 
Take a day off from any goal activities. 
Put $1 in a jar every time you meet a goal. When it gets to $50, treat yourself. 
Create a Trophy Scrapbook, where you keep mementos from your accomplishments. 
See a movie. 
Make a grab bag of little prizes. When you reach a significant goal, reach in and get your reward! 
Go for a spa treatment or massage. 
Buy yourself a gift certificate. 
Take a limo ride. 
Subscribe to a magazine you always wanted. 
Go canoeing or do something outdoorsy. 
Watch your favorite TV show. 
Buy something for your hobby. 
Read a funny book. 
Celebrate "100% Days". If you reach 100% of your goals that day, choose two rewards. 
Find some time to be by yourself. 
Pay someone to do the yardwork or house cleaning this week. 
Fly a kite. 

We are off to see Garrison Keilor do A Prairie Home Companion live today in Spokane.  I love the show so it should be fun to see it in person.  If you hear him read a message about celebrating 117 years of family fun at Lake Okoboji, you'll know he read our message.  I sent it in by email yesterday.

Between Garrison Keilor and checking out all the World of Color stuff on the DL threads, I don't expect to get much done today!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## maiziezoe

A.Mickey said:


> I so want to menu plan!  How do you do it?
> 
> Been trying to keep up with this thread but it moves sooo quick!  I exercised 5 times this past week, thanks to the COW and am down 7 lbs!  Time to start journaling the food...gonna go do that now.



I write all the days of the week down on paper and go to ww.com or allrecipes.com and a couple other healthy recipe sites and I decide what we are going to eat on each day of the week. If I am craving something specific, I will search for a healthy way to make it. As soon as I have the recipes I want for the week, I print them all up and staple them together in the order I will be making them... then I make a grocery list. It's time consuming but on any given day I know what I am going to make for dinner.

Congrats on your 7 pound loss! That is fantastic!!!  



jenanderson said:


> Taryn - You have lost so much weight that I am not surprised that body image is an issue for you right now.  I also look in the mirror all the time lately to critique myself.  It is funny because I will start with thinking how great I look now and then shift to focusing on what should be better and looking at the belly fat and so on.  It is hard not to be a bit obsessive about the body image.  This is partly why I want to get a notebook type of journal and not just use my WW points journal anymore - I want a place to write down how I feel about my body, a place to record when other people make comments that let me know I have done an incredible job, someplace to write about how when I go shopping now I can't believe what I fit into and all of that good stuff.  I need to find the balance between feeling like I am still fat to feeling proud of my accomplishments.
> 
> We are not going to the cabin this weekend because it is dance recital weekend.  It is fine though because we will go up this week on Thursday and stay through Monday!  I still have to figure out the Internet up north.  I might be posting from the parking lot of McDonald's in town!
> 
> 
> 
> Super job on the exercising!!!!  I am so glad the COW is helping inspire you!
> 
> 
> 
> EXCITING!  It is so hard to focus that last week before the trip!
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite used to be Mike's Hard Lemonade until I realized just one was worth 5 WW points!
> 
> 
> 
> CC - Yep, exercise is like my miracle drug when I am emotionally upset.  I think that is why I finally felt better on Friday because I had been getting a lot of exercising in and I just felt refreshed by all of that.  Today will be a busy day but I am planning on running and maybe getting to the Y for just a bit to help keep me feeling that way.
> 
> Glad the COW goes along with your plan for the week!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, another thing that I do...knocking myself down over and over again.  I know that none of us mean to do this to ourselves but I bet there are tons who will admit that they do.  It is so natural to reward ourselves with food.  For me, all week I have been saying..."You have had a really hard week, go ahead and eat the chocolate" or whatever food I have wanted.  Today when I was thinking about it after reading your post, I am realizing that I need to learn to say something else.
> 
> So being inspired by what you wrote, I am going to make a list of what else I can reward myself with.  Here it goes..."You have had a really hard and emotional week, go ahead and...call a friend to talk, go shopping at the running store, spend time on the DIS, take time out to do my nails, make the fruit smoothie (low fat one), start the new book, write down how crappy it was that you didn't get the job, take the short nap, etc, etc."
> 
> No more eating because I feel bad for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that your foot is not getting better yet.  It is so hard to want to be out there doing something and not being able to.  Hopefully it will be feeling better soon!
> 
> *QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?*  Crystal Light Green Tea Peach Mango.  I just don't like how expensive it is to have it all the time.  At work this year, I used to allow myself one each day after I had drank 2 mugs of plain water.
> 
> I have so much to get done today so I had best hop off for a bit.  I am sure I will be on and off a lot today though because if I feel the urge to eat food I am not really hungry for today, I will come and type...it is hard to eat when your hands are on the keyboard.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy sort of day!
> Jen



I am going to buy a journal and start writing down the nice things people say when they see me. When I am having a bad body image day I am going to read my entries. What a great idea! Thanks Jen!


----------



## cclovesdis

sherry said:


> I am also up a smidge this week.  I understand where it might have come from, dinner last night, TOM.  I did pretty well with my eating this week and exercised every day, so hopefully it will show next week.
> 
> QOTD- I like to produce shop at Wegman's, it's a bit of a hike, they've been coming closer to me though!  Otherwise, I watch sales and go where they have the most sales of what I need.  You can tell on the belt, my food and my dh's food, I have tried to convert him to healthier eating, but I am not very good at it.  I do make a list most times on an unused envelope and put coupons inside it.



Sometimes it takes a week for the scale to catch up, not to worry. I love Wegman's. So wish they would make it up to New England.



MushyMushy said:


> Well, despite having a few bumps in the road this week, I'm happy to report that *I'm down 3.4 pounds! *   I don't think I could have stuck with it if I didn't have this thread to read every day to keep me going.



 for a big loss! I love this thread too!



MushyMushy said:


> Anyway, I know I've mentioned this a few times in this thread, but I can't be successful without some form of journaling or tracking, whether it's WW Online, SparkPeople, or just keeping a notebook.



It's been interesting to learn how people can vary so much with regards to how they journal. It seems like most of us here find it so necessary, but we have so many different ways of doing it. I'm a WW online person.



sherry said:


> I still kept a journal, so if I got stuck on something to eat, *I would look back at what I liked to get inspiration*.



I love this idea!



Connie96 said:


> MILESTONE ACHIEVED! Weighed-in this morning 0.1 pounds into "normal" territory.







my3princes said:


> I am up a few ounces this morning.  Not surprising given my stress level and schedule.  If I don't gain 5 lbs the next 2 weeks I will consider that a success as we have so many activities with end of school, class trips to amusement parks, parties etc.  I am trying and my head is totally in the game so maybe it won't be as bad as I fear.
> 
> QOTD:  Grocery shopping is tough.  I have 2 boys that we are trying to get to gain weight which means that I have to hit those aisles that we really like to avoid.  I've learned to buy them higher calorie foods that DH and I don't particularly care for.  Of course they love Milk Shakes and making those for them is tough, but I usually make myself a fruit smoothie when they have a milk shake.  It is what it is (my life's mantra)



You sound like you are more than "trying." Sending : for good news on the scale.

Have you tried frozen yogurt? I've had some great fat-free vanilla ones. Makes for a good, light milkshake. Of course, fruit smoothies sound great too.



N&B'smom said:


> I have a question for everyone...I find that if I eat fruit my weight will bump up a bit....anyone else have that???



Sorry, fruit is my friend. I have 3 servings of apples almost every morning.



acename said:


> Well I'm the same this week which I'm pretty ok with.  My diet has been awful.  I'm having a really hard time reigning it in.  I've got to try to keep us busy during the day so I don't have the urge to snack.  My exercise has been better this week.  I've worked out everyday since Tuesday.  I do feel better.  Sore (darn you Jillian) but better.



I apologize, I must have missed your introduction. Do you have children? I'm sure some of us can suggest ideas for things you can do to keep busy. I remember taking kids to the library while I was baby-sitting and spending hours there. I even took a kid to WW to weigh-in one day. My mom loves to put together puzzles. She can spending hours working on one sipping the same glass of soda.



jenanderson said:


> Thanks Rose!  I am actually having a good day.  I have really worked hard today on having an attitude adjustment and just trying to believe that there is something good out there just waiting for me.



I was so happy to read this!



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--With DS at college, we shop for a little at a time. We live a mile from Kroger and I drive by a fruit market on the way home from work.



Sounds like having both so close makes things a lot easier!



brinalyn530 said:


> Hello CC. Thanks for coaching this week. Good for you for having the courage to change doctors - that is a hard decision for a lot of people to make.  I hope everything works out for you. Have fun at your gala tonight.
> 
> *Thank you so much! I am learning more and more that I made a very good choice in changing docs. Thanks for the good wishes. The gala was so much fun. I will post more about it later.*
> 
> QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?
> I have a list in the kitchen that I add to as we run out of things. Then I check the freezers and the pantry just before I go to make sure Im not running low on anything.  Now that Im making my menu plan for the week, if I need anything for what Ive got planned then Ill add it to the list as well. I *hate* stopping at the store during the week just to pick up a few things, so if I dont get it on my weekly shopping trip, its not getting got until the next weekly shopping trip! I try to go on a Saturday evening or Sunday evening because it tends to be less busy and I try to go by myself if I can get away with it. I go to Safeway pretty much weekly and Whole Foods every other week. Our Safeway has a pretty good selection of organic products and they stock organic milk (even though its expensive), but I will only buy our meat at Whole Foods. I shop the edges of both stores, except for things for DS, frozen things like veggies and pizza, and my Kashi Go Lean Crunch and Annies Organic Bunny Crackers and Cookies. They are really the only snack food I buy for myself (even though I end up eating DSs snack food when its in the house ). Now that the farmers market has opened back up, Ill try to get there at least every other week too.



I wish I could plan as much in advance as you do. 



N&B'smom said:


> We're big into berries:  strawberries, blueberries and blackberries!!



Yummmm. Sounds delish!



Ltl Mermaid said:


> Hi!~ I was wondering if anyone has tried Alli in conjunction with their diet plan? I have heard good things but am a bit concerned about the "side affects" I wanted to see if anyoe has used it and get some advice if it is worth the cost and how bad the side affects are!



I tried it before I started WW. I am going to be honest with you-I was not proud of my decision to use it. 



JOANNEL said:


> I am down 2.5. It's not as good as I would have liked, but I had two bad days so I will take it.



 on the loss!



pjlla said:


> QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?
> 
> Well... considering how orderly I like things, I actually don't have a "usual" plan of attack for grocery shopping.
> 
> First of all, we live 35 minutes from the nearest grocery store (although there is a Mom and Pop mini grocery about 20 minutes away), so I am not the type to just stop in for one or two things.  But DD's swim practice is within a few minutes of two stores, so I am able to make it to the store a few times a week, if needed.
> 
> When I am being organized and planning my meals ahead, I tend to hit the store about every 5 days.  When I make up the menues, I make up shopping  lists at the same time. I need/like to hit the store that frequently to make sure we have plenty of fresh fruit/veggies.
> 
> No particular pattern of WHEN I hit the stores.... but mainly during the week, when I am driving into town anyhow. I rarely shop on the weekends... I'm either too busy or I don't want to drive all that way for just that.
> 
> I take my preplanned menu shopping list and add the normal necessities to it (from the white board I keep in the kitchen... one section for Shaw's, one section for Costco, one section for Target, and one section for Market Basket, since I know the best prices for certain things at each of these stores).
> 
> I'm not great about using coupons.... especially since most of my purchases are fresh foods and/or store brands... but I do cut the coupons for items I know I will buy... and then I frequently forget to use them!!
> 
> Since we DO live pretty far from a store, I keep a decently stocked pantry with overflow in the basement.  We would never starve, even if we were stuck here for weeks!
> 
> I try to plan my upcoming meals based on what I have readily available in the freezer or pantry or what is in season.  I buy my meats on sale/markdown and store them in the freezer.  Then when I am planning my meals, I just check my freezer inventory and plan from there.
> 
> When I hit the actual store, with list (and hopefully coupons) in hand, I tend to hit EVERY AISLE (unless I am stopping in for just a few specifics).  I hit the marked down produce rack first, and then the rest of the produce  department (I rarely pay full price for my salad greens, as I usually buy them on "last day" markdown.. and they usually last at least three days or more).
> 
> Next I just go aisle by aisle. I will stock up on a few things if they are a great sale that week (canned beans, spaghetti sauce, tuna, ketchup, things like that). As I am going aisle by aisle, I make sure to stop at the reduced rack... I've gotten great deals there, like slightly dented cans of Old ElPaso fat free refried beans for 50 cents!  I bought all they had!  I also check out the reduced bakery rack, but don't buy from there often.  But I've found the whole wheat "light" hamburger rolls I like there a few times!
> 
> If I need to do a MAJOR stock up, I might plan a day when I will hit several different stores.  Market Basket has better prices than Shaw's, but is much further away, so I will usually hit that on "stock up" day!  And ANYTIME we are in the vicinity of Costco, we will buy plenty of fresh produce!!  We "plan" a specific Costco trip about every 6 to 8 weeks to get basics like detergent and such.
> 
> THat enough shopping info for you!!
> 
> TTYL......................P



I think you get the prize for being the most detailed.  You definitely have a plan in place IMO.


----------



## cclovesdis

lovedvc said:


> I am down 1.4 lbs. only 6.5 lbs till goal.







maiziezoe said:


> Probably Lupus related. My doctor is going to run some blood tests for my kidneys.



 for good test results!



maiziezoe said:


> I had the best day!
> 
> Scale said I am .7 down. Yippee Skippy.
> 
> I got up early and took the train to downtown Chicago with my kids (DD-13, DS5 and DD-3) to see the Stanley Cup Winners parade. It was AWESOME. Soooooo many people and it was soooooo hot (90 degrees and very humid). It was so cool to see the Cup in person.  My kids were soooooo well behaved and that made the day even better. I will never forget today. It was awesome.



What a great day!



tigger813 said:


> OK, not being good at all! Had a grilled chicken and eggplant calzone with mozzarella and pesto! SO good but fattening. I'm now on my 2nd maragarita and had some tostitos with a spicy dip made with cream cheese. That's dinner! I did my 2.7 miles this morning. Watching Toy Story 1 and then we'll watch Toy Story 2 on DXD!
> 
> Parents arrived and left again for the weekend. I need a BL for the dog. She is on Prednisone so she has gotten really heavy. She is a 12 1/2 yr old cocker spaniel with major ear problems and deaf. I just had to carry her out to the bathroom as she can't go downstairs but can come up. Man, is she heavy!!!!
> 
> DD1 is off to her sleepover! GOing to the cheesecake factory for supper! My mom brought is 2 slices of chocolate chip cheesecake so we'll have that later.
> 
> I will get in some workouts tomorrow after World Cup Day while watching soccer. I'm really excited about it! I even bought a USA jersey the other day!
> 
> Next week is shaping up to be really busy! I have 1 person on Monday and 3 on Tuesday so far! And actually not working Thursday and Friday!
> 
> Have a great night! DD1 misses her sister but I think is enjoying having mom and dad to herself! She's going to help take care of the dog!



Hoping today, Saturday, is a good day for you!



flipflopmom said:


> I'll have to share a funny story.  I got bored, so I started looking at the thighs of all the ladies around me, and running my hands down the side of my desk seat to see if mine hung over or were on the seat,  and comparing them to people I thought were skinny, on target, a little over, etc.    Sad but true.







pinkle said:


> What a day   I am down 1 pound, not bad but I was hoping for 3.  I  had surgery on my foot today (to correct my 'erected' toe from a previous surgery)!  Well.......after the doctor cut the tendons in my foot he was a little perplexed as to why my toe was still standing up!!!  So now i have 5 staples in my foot and am no better off......i think my running will be put on hold for a few weeks.  just when i was getting a rhythm
> Sorry for the neg vibes, i needed to vent.
> tomorrow will be a happy day
> Congrats everyone on the weight loss!!!!!



Go ahead and vent. It's hard to get accustomed to exercising at such a high intensity and then be unable to do so. But, please be happy for your loss! 



mikamah said:


> I try to go once over the weekend, with a list in hand.  If there's no list, I miss things, and buy things I don't need.  When michael has ccd I go on sunday mornings without him, and always have a list, but when I need to bring him, he tends to put things in the basket.  Lately it's gum he wants so that's not too bad, and I'll let him get a few of the 25 cent individual chips.  I like to buy enough for the week, but don't always plan enough, so might stop by once mid week to pick up another meal.  Also I do not like to go hungry, or I come home with things like twinkies and dove bars.  I always go to Market Basket.  It's so much cheaper than shaws and stop and shop.



I love making lists, but since I do horribly at sticking to my list, I have to send my father. Today, I'll probably go with him. That should work, I hope.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I lost 1.4lb this week.  Overall I was happy about this given the circumstances (TOM).



 on the loss!



jenanderson said:


> I did not find a a new journal tonight but I did use my WW journal.  I have to find something I like this weekend because the WW's one just does not inspire me to keep journaling.



I have one I really like part of, but it has opportunities to track lots of info, so I find it kind of overwhelming too. It was really cheap. I think I bought it at Border's.



A.Mickey said:


> I so want to menu plan!  How do you do it?
> 
> Been trying to keep up with this thread but it moves sooo quick!  I exercised 5 times this past week, thanks to the COW and am down 7 lbs!  Time to start journaling the food...gonna go do that now.



Great loss! Here is what I do for menu planning. I sit down with my friends the sales ads and pick out meat that is on sale. I am a firm believer in frozen vegetables, so I check the freezer and make sure that we have a variety. If not, I add the kinds I want to the list. Whoever goes to the store (ideally my dad), buys whatever I put on the list. We keep things in the freezer, like hamburger buns, so that it's easy to make a complete meal even at the last minute. Of course, we are a familiy that is content with a meat and a veggie.



flipflopmom said:


> DD2 had nighmares last night, which kept me up. I don't know HOW I am going to stay awake for class ALL day today.  Actually, my heart is racing right now thinking of everything that must be accomplished in the next 7 days.  I am going to get out my planner, list every single one of them and assign them a day and time.  Then yoga to get me stretched so I can go sit.   Have a great day everyone!



Taryn, have a great day too! Hope class goes well.


----------



## maiziezoe

I hear a storm brewing outside... and I am so excited! I LOVE thunderstorms! I should have been a storm chaser!

*
QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?*

Coffee... Dunkin Donuts whole-bean-grind-at-home coffee. I love it. I only drink it on the weekends as a special treat... the rest of the week it's regular Maxwell House stuff... or something out of the Keurig box. 

I also really like Crystal Lite Lemonade... especially when it is hot outside.


----------



## cclovesdis

disneymom2one said:


> I'm not the OP but I can share how I menu plan/ make a list.  I organize my list into categories and then work my way through the grocery store flyer - listing the things on sale.  I print off coupons using Hot Coupon World and cut them out (I usually don't have the time or patience for regular coupons).  Based on what's on sale and what I have in the house, I look through my recipes and come up with 6 main meals as well as several lunches.  What else I need for the meals goes on the grocery list.  The list of meals gets posted on the fridge.
> 
> For 90% of my recipes I use Living Cookbook - a recipe collection software program.  I keep printouts of those recipes in a special place in the kitchen as well as any cookbooks I'm using this week.
> 
> I'm a math person so it suits my personality.  Even with this, we still forget things occasionally but we never have "what's for dinner" problems.
> 
> MB



Thanks for sharing!



disneymom2one said:


> Tea - 3/4 unsweetened, 1/4 sweetened.  I have maybe two a month.  Besides that, I only drink water now.  Not a milk drinker.  Love diet coke but gave it up nine months ago.  So water it is.



Gotta love my water!



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD:  I only drink water and coffee, so it's a toss up.   I love my water throughout the day, but can't get by without my morning cuppa joe!
> 
> CC- hope you are having a great time and the gala went well.



Water is great, isn't it? LOL. The gala was great. I'll post about it later. Thanks for mentioning it.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I love Crystal Light Raspberry Iced Tea and so does the rest of the family! Of course, on weekends, my faves are margaritas and raspberry white Russians!



I knew I could count on you to share your favorite adult drink. 



jennz said:


> I didn't do my P90 yesterday, took dd shopping instead for a few hours.  Came home and I was so tired and sore I took some tylenol and read for a few hours and then had some energy to get up and make dinner.  Wow!  Even with that my calorie burn was above my goal yesterday - 2 hours of shopping at Kohl's burned 339 extra calories.



Sounds like you had a great day yesterday!



jennz said:


> Okay  here's my latest challenge...I'm good about starting over when I have a bad day -it's in the past, let it go.  I need to start over even if I had a good day - it's in the past too!  I have been saying "Oh I did great yesterday, have that cookie today!"  Way to knock myself down!  Why the heck has it taken me so long to realize I'm doing this?



I wish I had some advice. Unfortunately, all I can offer is empathy.



pinkle said:


> QOTD......definielty a margarita!!!!  other that, that i drink water and starbucks coffee (nothing sugary or creamy....just coffee with nonfat milk)!



Another one of us who prefers the adult choices. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- My favorite beverage is iced tea although I think Ive only drank 1 cup in the past 6 weeks.  Before changing my eating habits I would have a few cups a day including mcd's sweet tea.  I now enjoy water, water, water, and 1 diet coke a day.
> 
> Im feeling a little tired today.  I couldnt sleep last night.  Too much on my mind.  I think I fell asleep around 1am.  Then at 530am I get woken up by a neighbor mowing their grass.  I was so irritated.
> 
> I hope the day gets better.  I am planning on cleaning and doing laundry.  Nothing exciting but sometimes we need these days to unwind.  I will get my run in later today after the sun goes down.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful saturday.
> 
> Lindsay



Hope you have a great day too! Good for you for making such a great change for your health.



jenanderson said:


> We are not going to the cabin this weekend because it is dance recital weekend.  It is fine though because we will go up this week on Thursday and stay through Monday!  I still have to figure out the Internet up north.  I might be posting from the parking lot of McDonald's in town!
> 
> CC - Yep, exercise is like my miracle drug when I am emotionally upset.  I think that is why I finally felt better on Friday because I had been getting a lot of exercising in and I just felt refreshed by all of that.  Today will be a busy day but I am planning on running and maybe getting to the Y for just a bit to help keep me feeling that way.
> 
> Glad the COW goes along with your plan for the week!



Enjoy your weekend and come and chat here as much as you feel will help. Also, enjoy your trip to the cabin.

Yesterday was 1 of my 2 days to skip tracking. I knew it would be too difficult with the gala. I also had a party at work that I wasn't expecting. Exercising this morning helped me feel less guilty about all the eating I did yesterday. We definitely both get a lot out of exercising. I'll be on WW online as soon as I finish up here.



flipflopmom said:


> Can you tell I am procrasting going to class?  Did my planning for the week, something every hour of every day.  Packed my lunch and snacks, entered all the foods into sparkpeople, off to hair and makeup , then out the door.
> 
> I DON'T WANNA!  (Where's the temper tantrum smilie???)
> Have a great day all!
> Taryn



Yeah! for all that planning. I need to get out my planner too. Thanks for the reminder.



Nicole786 said:


> Before changing my habits, I wasn't a big soda drinker.  Occasionally I would drink Diet Coke/Pepsi when dining out, but my favorite drinks were Arizona Iced tea and Snapple or Apple Juice--both very high in sugar!
> 
> Now all I drink is water, I never liked unsweetened tea so that doesn't work for me--however, Crystal Light Iced Tea packs? AMAZING!!!  I throw one into almost every bottle of water I drink



Another person who made a great change for your health! 



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  I love diet cherry pepsi.  I'm sure I'm addicted.  When I don't drink that I either drink flavored water or sugar free Hawaiian punch packets in my water.  I hate the taste of plain water



I've never had either of the 2 drinks you mentioned. I may be trying something new this week.



lisah0711 said:


> If you talking a beverage that is good for you, then it's water with a slice of lemon.  If you are talking favorite, favorite then it's a Pina Colava at WDW but those things have a bazillion calories no doubt.  Good thing I don't go there but once a every year or two!
> 
> We are off to see Garrison Keilor do A Prairie Home Companion live today in Spokane.  I love the show so it should be fun to see it in person.  If you hear him read a message about celebrating 117 years of family fun at Lake Okoboji, you'll know he read our message.  I sent it in by email yesterday.
> 
> Between Garrison Keilor and checking out all the World of Color stuff on the DL threads, I don't expect to get much done today!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Hope you have a great time today in Spokane! Oh, and I was expecting, as you can probably tell by response to Tracey, that I'd hear the gamut of beverages.



maiziezoe said:


> I write all the days of the week down on paper and go to ww.com or allrecipes.com and a couple other healthy recipe sites and I decide what we are going to eat on each day of the week. If I am craving something specific, I will search for a healthy way to make it. As soon as I have the recipes I want for the week, I print them all up and staple them together in the order I will be making them... then I make a grocery list. It's time consuming but on any given day I know what I am going to make for dinner



I love this plan! It sounds like a sure fire way to guarantee you have everything for the week. I may just have to snag your plan.


----------



## Connie96

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?



I really love to have a good margarita now and then. 

But, on a normal day, I drink water, unsweet tea and during/after running, I drink an 1-to-1 mix of G2 Gatorade and water. 

I do still grab a Diet Coke at Sonic occassionally, but not more than once every week or two.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?



My dh and I make the list together. First we list everything we need to replenish for breakfast and lunches, and then we plan the meals for the week. We try to do fish 2 nights a week, and only one night of beef or pork. We plan for Sunday-Thursday, we do takeout Friday and Saturday nights. We add what we need from the meal planning (we usually have some items from the freezer for the main dishes), and then add paper products, cleaning items, etc. DH generally does the shopping. He says I add too much to the total  Our grocery bill would probably be considered high for 3 people -- we eat a ton of fruit and vegetables, and extremely lean cuts of meat. 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?



My favorite beverage is hot tea from my Keurig. I have a variety of flavors I like for different times of day/moods, I generally start my day with Twinings Earl Grey, have a mug of India Spiced Chai or African Rooibos when I get home, and then Sleepytime or Mint Medley before bed. 

I ran 10M again this morning, I'm glad I did, because after doing well at the beginning of the week I kind of fell apart. I am determined to not let that happen this week, and much as I hate to admit it, journaling is definitely the key to that. If I see what I've eaten, it just reigns me in. 

Maria


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?
> 
> CC



For regular, OP drinks, I will say seltzer.  I love it and drink 2 to 3 liters a day.  My favorite is Poland Springs lime, but that can be a bit pricey at almost $1/bottle, so I usually drink the Shaw's store brand.... not nearly as good, but much cheaper.  I also love iced coffee this time of year.

For "fun" beverages..... two years ago I would have said, hands down, BEER!  But for caloric reasons I pretty much gave it up completely when I started this healthier journey and I rarely even think about it any more. I will occasionally have a sip of DH's, but that is enough.  If I am going to indulge (like maybe once or twice a year on my birthday and maybe vacation), it will be a nice margarita, on the rocks, not frozen, with salt!  I noticed that Applebee's has a "slim" margarita on the menu now.... I am planning one with my birthday meal next week!!



lisah0711 said:


> pjlla, I know how hard you have been working these last few months.  Are you within 2 pounds of your goal weight now?  If so, why don't you switch to being a "maintainer?" You've made it as a maintainer by our BL standards, you've kept to it within the past couple of months, now acknowledge that you are there.  Why do I say this?  Because you have success already as a maintainer and, although you have great success as a loser in the past, I don't think that you feel that way now.  In other words, set yourself up for success because you are very successful.  It might shut down any negative comments from the peanut gallery when you tell them that you are in maintenance mode now.  Just a thought.



Thanks for the helpful words.  I am strongly considering heading to the maintenance side of things, at least for a while.  I thought I'd give it another week or so.... I was hoping to hit goal for my birthday next week, but I don't see that happening now.  

I agree that I am starting to get a bit negative about the remaining 2-3 pounds, rather than be excited and proud of the almost 90 that are already gone!  You're right.... I do need to start setting myself up for SUCCESS!!  You are so smart!

Not a lot of time to chat here, but I wanted to say HI!  We are heading to Costco in about 30 minutes, which means we will have PLENTY of fresh produce for this week, so there should be plenty of healthy snacks for the first week of school vacation (DS ends on Wed, DD on Thurs).  

I tried the new breakfast at Subway this morning.  I bought myself an egg white sandwich on an english muffin with tomato, spinach, and onion... no cheese.  Got home and figured out I could have had cheese and STILL only have two points!  It was good and I liked it better than the no-veggie alternative at Dunkins.  But it is out of the way and won't be a regular stop. But it was GREAT to get in a full serving of veggies even before 9 am!  Plus they are offering extra Subway points if you order breakfast before 9 am.  

I did my run in a neighborhood near the Y this morning.  DD has swim practice at 5:45, before the Y opens, so I can't use the fitness room.  But there is a nice, quiet, relatively flat neighborhood right next door, so I did about 3 miles through there.  Then I sat and drank my water and enjoyed my two new magazines that arrived yesterday (the only two I subscribe to).... WW magazine and Creating Keepsakes (scrapbooking) and I was feeling so inspired to eat healthier, exercise more, and get some creative work done!!

Have a great Saturday all!  TTYL...............P


----------



## cclovesdis

maiziezoe said:


> I hear a storm brewing outside... and I am so excited! I LOVE thunderstorms! I should have been a storm chaser!
> 
> *
> QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?*
> 
> Coffee... Dunkin Donuts whole-bean-grind-at-home coffee. I love it. I only drink it on the weekends as a special treat... the rest of the week it's regular Maxwell House stuff... or something out of the Keurig box.
> 
> I also really like Crystal Lite Lemonade... especially when it is hot outside.



I find it so important to have a treat planned.



Connie96 said:


> I really love to have a good margarita now and then.
> 
> But, on a normal day, I drink water, unsweet tea and during/after running, I drink an 1-to-1 mix of G2 Gatorade and water.
> 
> I do still grab a Diet Coke at Sonic occassionally, but not more than once every week or two.



What is G2 Gatorade?



Worfiedoodles said:


> I ran 10M again this morning, I'm glad I did, because after doing well at the beginning of the week I kind of fell apart. I am determined to not let that happen this week, and much as I hate to admit it, journaling is definitely the key to that. If I see what I've eaten, it just reigns me in.
> 
> Maria



Hope you have a great week! Sounds like you have a plan in place to have a successful one.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

All caught up with the thread! Very happy about that. I enjoyed reading how you tackle grocery shopping. I know I got a few ideas to make the task more successful for me. A few of you mentioned the "B" word-budget. It would probably help me to keep that in mind as well.

The gala last night was great. I saw a lot of people I hadn't seen in too long. The dinner courses were fairly light for dinner out. There was also a dessert bar in addition to the dessert course. I stuck to my plan to avoid chocolate.  Very proud of myself. I did have over a full can of diet soda, which I also try to avoid. I had planned to have diet soda, though, so I did still to my plan completely. 

Today has been a great day so far. I did Week 2 of C25K on the treadmill at the hotel gym. It was tough, I have to admit. I need to stick with the C25K this time. I typically go to the gym on Monday nights. I cannot miss it this week.

I've had 32 oz. of water already today too. Plus, 1 serving of veggies and have journaled all the food I've eaten as of yet.

Will check back later. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Spent all morning at our local World Cup Day! It was fun but exhausting! Had 3 really tasty hot dogs and now I'm having a drink! The weather has gone downhill all morning. I'm exhausted! Going to watch the US vs. England game! I hope to have some energy later on to workout! I may need a nap later too!

I will get back with it by Monday at least! Got a very busy week ahead of me so I'll have to see when I can fit in my workouts. I'll just try and really watch my food intake!

I had a couple people who I hadn't seen in awhile tell me how great I looked! That will help get me moving again, but unfortunately probably not today!

Time to recline on the couch!


----------



## jenanderson

Worfiedoodles said:


> I ran 10M again this morning, I'm glad I did, because after doing well at the beginning of the week I kind of fell apart. I am determined to not let that happen this week, and much as I hate to admit it, journaling is definitely the key to that. If I see what I've eaten, it just reigns me in.



Hello Maria!  Great job with your run - it is so nice to just get it done some times.  Good luck with your journaling this week!  



cclovesdis said:


> Today has been a great day so far. I did Week 2 of C25K on the treadmill at the hotel gym. It was tough, I have to admit. I need to stick with the C25K this time. I typically go to the gym on Monday nights. I cannot miss it this week.
> 
> I've had 32 oz. of water already today too. Plus, 1 serving of veggies and have journaled all the food I've eaten as of yet.
> 
> Will check back later. Have a great day everyone!



CC - I love to hear how even though you are at the hotel that you are sticking to your plan.  GREAT JOB on using the treadmill and I am really proud of you for keeping at the C25K!  It is really nice to read about how you are doing the other COW items as well with you water, veggies and journaling.  I need to get on WW and journal my food today.

I am feeling good.  DH and I did get out and do a 3 mile run this morning - it was the first one in almost a week.  It felt really great.  We ran tons of hills and our time was 29:03 (9:41 min/miles).  I was exhausted when we finished though.  The good thing was that nothing on my body hurt.  I wasn't sure how it would go but it was GREAT!

I am now off to the meat market to get some fresh chicken for us to grill and to the grocery store to get some veggies.  We will eat a mid-day meal around 3:00 since the kid's dance recital is at 5:00.  I am debating getting some good bread (I LOVE bread)...I might get a mini loaf.  Since we will be having a combined lunch/supper, I should be okay with points.  

Time to get moving again!
Jen


----------



## mikamah

Good afternoon.  I'm home from the park, and michael is going over a friends house after his shower for a while, and I am going to get out for a run before the rain comes in.  I volunteered at the dunk tank at the picnic, so I got lots of squats in picking up the balls.   I did eat a cheeseburger and doritos for lunch, so tonight I'll have a salad and grill some chicken.  I'll check back later and catch up.  After my run I want pick up around here a little before I get to dis-ing.  A few hours alone goes by so fast.  

Hope you're all having a nice weekend.


----------



## Connie96

cclovesdis said:


> What is G2 Gatorade?



G2 is a lower calorie version of Gatorade.


----------



## cclovesdis

tigger813 said:


> I had a couple people who I hadn't seen in awhile tell me how great I looked! That will help get me moving again, but unfortunately probably not today!
> 
> Time to recline on the couch!







jenanderson said:


> CC - I love to hear how even though you are at the hotel that you are sticking to your plan.  GREAT JOB on using the treadmill and I am really proud of you for keeping at the C25K!  It is really nice to read about how you are doing the other COW items as well with you water, veggies and journaling.  I need to get on WW and journal my food today.
> 
> I am feeling good.  DH and I did get out and do a 3 mile run this morning - it was the first one in almost a week.  It felt really great.  We ran tons of hills and our time was 29:03 (9:41 min/miles).  I was exhausted when we finished though.  The good thing was that nothing on my body hurt.  I wasn't sure how it would go but it was GREAT!
> 
> I am now off to the meat market to get some fresh chicken for us to grill and to the grocery store to get some veggies.  We will eat a mid-day meal around 3:00 since the kid's dance recital is at 5:00.  I am debating getting some good bread (I LOVE bread)...I might get a mini loaf.  Since we will be having a combined lunch/supper, I should be okay with points.
> 
> Time to get moving again!
> Jen



Thanks! You definitely had a great run today IMO. Hope you enjoyed your lunch/dinner and you are having a great time at your children's recital!



mikamah said:


> Good afternoon.  I'm home from the park, and michael is going over a friends house after his shower for a while, and I am going to get out for a run before the rain comes in.  I volunteered at the dunk tank at the picnic, so I got lots of squats in picking up the balls.   I did eat a cheeseburger and doritos for lunch, so tonight I'll have a salad and grill some chicken.  I'll check back later and catch up.  After my run I want pick up around here a little before I get to dis-ing.  A few hours alone goes by so fast.
> 
> Hope you're all having a nice weekend.



Have a great, relaxing night!



Connie96 said:


> G2 is a lower calorie version of Gatorade.



Thanks!


----------



## Rose&Mike

flipflopmom said:


> I really, really struggle with self-image.  I did okay, smaller than some, waayy smaller than some, a bit more than some. I guess avg.  Which, considering where I was 5 months ago, is pretty cool! *I am constantly asking DH - am I her size?  what about her?  etc.  and looking at my reflection, not out of vanity, but to see my body shape and critique*. Every once in a while I'll have a "I look pretty good" moment, but most of the time I just focus on what I don't like.   It's becoming bordlerline obsessive, which kind of scares me.  I keep reminding myself of all the people, just in the last few weeks, that have not recognized me that I've known all my life if I get too negative.
> 
> Taryn



I do the exact same thing. Lately I've started pointing out what size I feel like I am. It's really kind of sad. It's the hardest thing about this I think. We did have discussions about the fact that I will probably never wear a small shirt--big shoulders and big cupcakes (as we like to call them). That's what I need to learn to be ok with. To like me the way I am. I get a little obsessive as well. 





pinkle said:


> QOTD......definielty a margarita!!!!  other that, that i drink water and starbucks coffee (nothing sugary or creamy....just coffee with nonfat milk)!
> 
> Foot is NO better......soooooo disappointing.   I can't really walk on it and was not expecting so much pain. I was expecting 2 small stitches not a row of staples (so misleading). Lots of pain killers in order today.  I am working (hairdresser) bride coming in  fake smiles.
> Keep running everyone, that is so great!


I am really sorry about your foot.



jenanderson said:


> Taryn - You have lost so much weight that I am not surprised that body image is an issue for you right now.  I also look in the mirror all the time lately to critique myself.  It is funny because I will start with thinking how great I look now and then shift to focusing on what should be better and looking at the belly fat and so on.  It is hard not to be a bit obsessive about the body image.  This is partly why I want to get a notebook type of journal and not just use my WW points journal anymore - I want a place to write down how I feel about my body, a place to record when other people make comments that let me know I have done an incredible job, someplace to write about how when I go shopping now I can't believe what I fit into and all of that good stuff.  *I need to find the balance between feeling like I am still fat to feeling proud of my accomplishments*.
> 
> Jen



I really identify with this as well.

QOTD--since I'm completely off caffeine I only drink water, beer (not everyday of course), but I would say my favorite drink when I'm splurging is a Mojito. My dh describes them as a mint julep with rum--yum!

Good evening Losers! Hope everyone has had a good day.

Lisa--very cool about the Prairie Home Companion taping.

CC--yeah on exercising at the hotel!

We did not do much today. Ran this morning. Did some shopping . Pool this afternoon. I am happy to say I had an awesome run--8.6miles at an 11:51 pace, slow but a new distance record for me. With the walking at the beginning and end we went 11 miles total. More importantly, no stomach issues! I was not very detailed last week, because it was way too much info, but I had major stomach issues last week, and I thought I was done with distance. Every run it just kept getting worse and worse and last week was beyond awful. I'll let you use your imagination. Anyhow, we googled it and I started taking a fiber supplement once a day and that's all it took. I was so happy. 

Hope everyone has a great evening. We're going to see S & the City tonight.


----------



## donac

Sorry I have been missing this week.  I really need to catch up.  Will explain.  I wrote a long post this morning and  lost it all. 




jennz said:


> Pinkle...Ugh that is horrible!  Your foot, not the bride.   How long will it take to heal?  5 staples, it just hurts reading that...
> 
> I remember someone on here was getting those shape-up sneakers...if you're still out there, how are they?  Do you like them?  I tried on the Avia brand at Kohl's yesterday and was very tempted...my arch was hurting and they seemed to help.



Pinkle I hope your foot heals quickly.  I was layed up all last summer with bunion surgery and it is not fun.


Jen I bought the Champion brand.  I have wore them a little but am waiting until I can really break them in.  I will probably start wearing them this week and next when I have  exams.  They are very comfy and I wore them without my orthotics and my arch felt fine. 

This has been a crazy week.  Tuesday I went with the costume guy from the  local high school because some things with the show from March were nominated at a state awards program.  Our costumes did lose but one girl won for best featured player.  Three girls won best group.  We did Gypsy and they were the three strippers who taught Gypsy Rose Lee how to get into stripping.  The girls were really funny.  The first thanked the cast and the crew.  The second thank their families.  The third got up and said "We'd like to thannk our mothers, who taught us everything we know"

I got home late that night and never really caught up on sleep until Friday night.  I was also up late Thursday night because dh went with a friend to see the Mets play.  He had never been to the new stadium so he was excited to go.  He was supposed to go on Wed but they got rained out for that night and postponed until Thursday night. 

End of the year is always crazy but this seems worse than normal.  Only a a couple more weeks. 

Eating the last couple of days have not been the best but not the worst.  I need to get back on track but I am just trying to hold it together to get through the end of the year.

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--since I'm completely off caffeine I only drink water, beer (not everyday of course), but I would say my favorite drink when I'm splurging is a Mojito. My dh describes them as a mint julep with rum--yum!
> 
> Good evening Losers! Hope everyone has had a good day.
> 
> Lisa--very cool about the Prairie Home Companion taping.
> 
> CC--yeah on exercising at the hotel!
> 
> We did not do much today. Ran this morning. Did some shopping . Pool this afternoon. I am happy to say I had an awesome run--8.6miles at an 11:51 pace, slow but a new distance record for me. With the walking at the beginning and end we went 11 miles total. More importantly, no stomach issues! I was not very detailed last week, because it was way too much info, but I had major stomach issues last week, and I thought I was done with distance. Every run it just kept getting worse and worse and last week was beyond awful. I'll let you use your imagination. Anyhow, we googled it and I started taking a fiber supplement once a day and that's all it took. I was so happy.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening. We're going to see S & the City tonight.



Way to go on the run! I can't wait until I can average that pace. Glad to hear you were without stomach issues today! It's amazing how something so simple like taking fiber can help.

I'm so glad I went to the gym this morning. I knew I wouldn't make it to my gym today and I really wanted to burn some calories after a really heavy day yesterday. Thanks for the compliment!



donac said:


> This has been a crazy week.  Tuesday I went with the costume guy from the  local high school because some things with the show from March were nominated at a state awards program.  Our costumes did lose but one girl won for best featured player.  Three girls won best group.  We did Gypsy and they were the three strippers who taught Gypsy Rose Lee how to get into stripping.  The girls were really funny.  The first thanked the cast and the crew.  The second thank their families.  The third got up and said "We'd like to thannk our mothers, who taught us everything we know"
> 
> I got home late that night and never really caught up on sleep until Friday night.  I was also up late Thursday night because dh went with a friend to see the Mets play.  He had never been to the new stadium so he was excited to go.  He was supposed to go on Wed but they got rained out for that night and postponed until Thursday night.
> 
> End of the year is always crazy but this seems worse than normal.  Only a a couple more weeks.
> 
> Eating the last couple of days have not been the best but not the worst.  I need to get back on track but I am just trying to hold it together to get through the end of the year.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone.



 Hope you have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening Everyone,

Well, I am ready for bed. I had a pretty busy day after returning from the gala/hotel this morning. First, I cleaned my bedroom. It needed it.  I still have to change my sheets, but I'll do that tomorrow sometime. After lunch, my parents and I went out to run a few errands. They included a trip to Wal-Mart for a few essentials and the grocery store. Note to self, do not go grocery shopping with my mother.  There is absolutely no organization involved when she shops. We bought one night's dinner. Um, ok. No comment.

I got home and took a nap. I woke up in time for dinner-some very lean burgers with tossed salad. Overall, I did great on my points. I even had room for a Skinny Cow sandwich.

I've been talking to my sister on and off since dinner and doing some odds and ends. It is definitely time to hit the sack. Hoping to sleep in tomorrow. And, on that note, here is tomorrow's (Sunday, 6/13) QOTD.

QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?


I'll go ahead and answer the question now. For me, I am looking forward exercising on Monday. Exercising is so good for me emotionally, and I have a feeling I won't be able to tomorrow (long story, TMI), so I know I will need a good workout on Monday.


Have a great Sunday!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?

I'm looking forward to continuing my early morning walks with my neighbor and walking with my mom. My mom and I will walk longer once the kids are done with school. I have an extremely busy early part of the week. DD1 has field day on Monday which I will assist with and then go to work. Tuesday is jam-packed with things that I need to do. I have a 10am client and a 1pm client and then have to feed the kids and get their hair and makeup done for dress rehearsal by 3:45 and get them to rehearsal by 4. DH will come to dress rehearsal so I can go to work for a 6pm client. Don't think I'll get much of a workout in except for my early morning walk. Giving 3 massages will help me with the exercise piece. I will have to figure out when and what to eat. Wednesday's calendar is empty at least at the moment. School ends Thursday for DD2 and Friday for DD1. I will go to preschool graduation on Thursday and pick up DD1 at school on Friday. Hopefully we can figure out when to see Toy Story 3.

Tomorrow will be the last day of church with our minister. We will have a new one in August and it will be sad saying good bye to our present minister. There will be a big reception after that will serve as our lunch. I've made brownies to take. I have errands to do after church so that will keep me busy the rest of the day.


----------



## Connie96

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?



Well... DD isn't in school yet, so we don't really notice when school is in or out. And, no vacations on the caledar just yet. Maybe something in the Fall. So, looking foward to spending Sunday with DH and DD , and then back to the grind on Monday. 

The only thing different is that my neice is going to join me for my run Sunday morning. She is 8 and a hard-core soccer athlete. She's gonna make me look bad, but we'll have a fun time. She's a such a neat kid and we don't get to spend much time one-on-one. I am looking forward to that.


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Good Evening Everyone,
> 
> 
> QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?



My kiddos still have an entire week of school left including, class trips for all 3, grad dance, graduation.  This may easily be the busiest week of the year for me.


----------



## Dahly

Hello All, 

Hope everyone had a good Saturday. 

I missed the Sat QOTD - my favorite beverage is sweet tea (chik fil a's is especially good ), but i try not to drink it at home, only when I go out for a meal..otherwise, I drink mostly water, occasionally a fuze tropical punch. 

For Sunday's QOTD - Looking forward to spending Monday with DS..took the day off on Friday for Dr's and Dentist's appts...am taking Monday off for fun. Not sure what we are doing yet, but just to spend the day with him and not having to work is a happy thought for me!

Night All!

Dahly


----------



## donac

Sat QOTD I love Starbuck's Chai tea but lately it has come across as too sweet.  I also love Starbuck's iced green tea.  After that I am a big water drinker.

QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?

Just getting through the last few days of classes before exams start on Friday.  Seniors have rehersals and an early exam on Tues to Thursday so my days will be pretty quiet.  A couple of classes will only have the juniors left so not a lot of students.  They will be watching movies this week.  One group has to finish UP and the other group are finishing up FLUBBER.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz said:


> What I really deserve is a long and healthy life right? Have a good class Taryn!



You most definitely deserve a long and healthy life!  Class, well, I'll address that later.



maiziezoe said:


> I hear a storm brewing outside... and I am so excited! I LOVE thunderstorms! I should have been a storm chaser!
> 
> *
> QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?*
> 
> Coffee... Dunkin Donuts whole-bean-grind-at-home coffee. I love it. I only drink it on the weekends as a special treat... the rest of the week it's regular Maxwell House stuff... or something out of the Keurig box.



I kinda like storms, too.    As long as everyone is safe inside.  I actually like to fall asleep during them.  If they get tooo powerful, I get a little chicken!  And coffee.....  YUM!!!!    I do the same thing.  Cheapo, strong and dark during the week to keep me going, then a little Hazelnut whole bean on the weekends when I want a treat!  I can't wait for that pressed pot of Kona coffee next Monday! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> My dh and I make the list together. First we list everything we need to replenish for breakfast and lunches, and then we plan the meals for the week. We try to do fish 2 nights a week, and only one night of beef or pork.
> I ran 10M again this morning. If I see what I've eaten, it just reigns me in.
> 
> Maria



That's a great grocery plan Maria!  And your 10 miles  !  I love it!  I've actually started pre-journaling some,  writing down what will be in my meals that I pack, and that lets me know what I have for dinner.   I also try to enter dinner in, so I know exactly how much I should have.  Until last night.



pjlla said:


> Thanks for the helpful words.  I am strongly considering heading to the maintenance side of things, at least for a while.  I thought I'd give it another week or so.... I was hoping to hit goal for my birthday next week, but I don't see that happening now.
> 
> I agree that I am starting to get a bit negative about the remaining 2-3 pounds, rather than be excited and proud of the almost 90 that are already gone!  You're right.... I do need to start setting myself up for SUCCESS!!  You are so smart!



Pamela .  I hear the frustration in your posts.  5 months for 5 pounds.  You may have hit the nail on the head.  Your body might need to stay RIGHT where it is!  You are definitely one of the healthiest people I know.  Did you set your goal based on a calculator, or just one you'd like to be at?  Can you really see 5 lbs. on your body that needs to go away?  You exercise sooo much, your body might just need that weight to maintain.   I know that you have been on this journey for a while, know more about weight, nutrition, fitness, and yourself than I do, so I'm hesitant to offer you any advice.    Just take a step back for a minute, look at how far you've come.  Maybe if you focus on maintaining instead of losing, your body will feel some relief of stress and do something weird?   for you!




cclovesdis said:


> The gala last night was great. I saw a lot of people I hadn't seen in too long. The dinner courses were fairly light for dinner out. There was also a dessert bar in addition to the dessert course. I stuck to my plan to avoid chocolate.  Very proud of myself. I did have over a full can of diet soda, which I also try to avoid. I had planned to have diet soda, though, so I did still to my plan completely.  I did Week 2 of C25K on the treadmill at the hotel gym. It was tough, I have to admit.


So proud of you CC!!!!!!!




tigger813 said:


> I had a couple people who I hadn't seen in awhile tell me how great I looked! That will help get me moving again, but unfortunately probably not today!
> *Time to recline on the couch*!


   I love it!!! And congrats on the compliments!



jenanderson said:


> I am feeling good.  DH and I did get out and do a 3 mile run this morning - it was the first one in almost a week.  It felt really great.  We ran tons of hills and our time was 29:03 (9:41 min/miles).  I was exhausted when we finished though.  The good thing was that nothing on my body hurt.  I wasn't sure how it would go but it was GREAT!



What an awesome time!!!!!!    I love bread, too.  One of my "old life" stress relievers was to make yeast breads, just the smell of it baking alone.    I try not to buy it often, other than something multigrain for sandwiches like sandwich rounds or English muffins.  Sandwich bread doesn't excite me, but all others do!



mikamah said:


> I volunteered at the dunk tank at the picnic, so I got lots of squats in picking up the balls.   After my run I want pick up around here a little before I get to dis-ing.  A few hours alone goes by so fast.



Yes it does, it's amazing how time flies without distractions!  And I take it you stayed busy, b/c you never came back!  Did you get in the tank?



Rose&Mike said:


> We did have discussions about the fact that I will probably never wear a small shirt--big shoulders and big cupcakes (as we like to call them). *That's what I need to learn to be ok with. To like me the way I am.*
> I am happy to say I had an awesome run--8.6miles at an 11:51 pace, slow but a new distance record for me. With the walking at the beginning and end we went 11 miles total. More importantly, no stomach issues!



Funny you mention that.  My stomach has been cramping some during running.  I just started taking benefiber in my water this weekend.  And that is a truly awesome run!!!!  Yeah, my shoulders were meant for a linebacker!  The "cupcakes" have dwindled some, which I actually don't mind,  but my rib cage is just broad, back, chest, etc.  




donac said:


> Sorry I have been missing this week.
> This has been a crazy week.  Tuesday I went with the costume guy from the  local high school because some things with the show from March were nominated at a state awards program The third got up and said "We'd like to thannk our mothers, who taught us everything we know"


  What an honor!  I missed my early morning posting partner!   The craziness will end soon!  Great job staying sorta OP!



tigger813 said:


> I'm looking forward to continuing my early morning walks with my neighbor and walking with my mom. My mom and I will walk longer once the kids are done with school. I have an extremely busy early part of the week..



Glad your mom will walk with you!  You are always extremely busy, so for you to admit it, it must be bad!!!



Connie96 said:


> The only thing different is that my neice is going to join me for my run Sunday morning. She is 8 and a hard-core soccer athlete. She's gonna make me look bad, but we'll have a fun time. She's a such a neat kid and we don't get to spend much time one-on-one. I am looking forward to that.



That sounds like a lot of fun!  My DD,10, is a hard core gymnast athlete and begs me to run with me.  I've been saying no, for a few reasons:  #1. I'm not getting her up at 5:30 to run with me.  #2.  I am VERY selfish, and my runs are MY time, as are my mornings. I think that's why my body wakes up at 5 EVERY morning, to make sure I have my coffee,dis, alone time!    I am thinking about taking her for a run in the evenings one night a week after DH can get home to be with DD2, since gymnastics is mostly in the mornings this summer.  I would just add an extra run to my time, and we'd only do a mile.  She runs a 8 minute mile, so it would definitely help my speedwork!  Thanks for the inspiration!



my3princes said:


> My kiddos still have an entire week of school left including, class trips for all 3, grad dance, graduation.  This may easily be the busiest week of the year for me.



That's how mine and  DD's last week of school was!  Did I miss an update on the MRI?  



Dahly said:


> am taking Monday off for fun. Not sure what we are doing yet, but just to spend the day with him and not having to work is a happy thought for me!



Great times!


----------



## flipflopmom

I did so much commenting, I decided to start a new post for my own ramblings.    I have a lot to get off my chest this am!  SORRY IN ADVANCE!

#1.  Class was awful!  There is one brown-noser, know it all, that simply has to interject after each one of the professor's comments "You could also.... or What I do.... and I do it this way"....  Seriously.  She takes up soooo much time, that he keeps saying "we didn't get to this today.  We'll do it next weekend" about EVERYTHING!!!!!!!  Hello.  I have a trip to go on when class is over!  If someone doesn't shut her up, I just might!  


#2.  I was sooo bad last night.  I am ashamed to even admit it.  I went WAAYYY overboard on supreme pizza, (4 slices) THEN HAD A SMALL ICE CREAM SUNDAE!  I was starving all day, seriously eating a little something I had packed every couple of hours.    I know I was way under on calories a few days last week, I guess my body needed to catch up, but not that much!

I tried to tell myself that if this is the lifestyle I am going to maintain for next 40-50 years hopefully, then it is unrealistic to think I will never eat something bad for me, or overeat.  I was fussing about it, and how I just gained 3-4pounds, and DH said "there is no way that you will gain more than half a pound"  HE just doesn't get it!  Then he started in on me about how he doesn't want me to lose anymore again.  

#3.   I am getting obsessive about my goal weight - even though I did hit the calories last night and that doesn't show it.  I am about 5 pounds from being in the "normal" weight range instead of overweight, which would be a first for me!  I "think" I would like to lose 10 more, which would put me at a 65lb loss, but the "ideal weight" for my height is still 10 pounds below that.  I don't think I have 20 more in/on me.  But I am scared I won't stop obsessing until I hit that.  


Sorry everyone!  I just need to vent!  As for the QOTD:  I am looking forward to 3 good runs this week, packing and planning, getting class stuff done, and getting on the road to WDW!!!!!  I have every hour of every day planned, no joke!

Have a great Sunday!  
Taryn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> I did so much commenting, I decided to start a new post for my own ramblings.    I have a lot to get off my chest this am!  SORRY IN ADVANCE!
> 
> #1.  Class was awful!  There is one brown-noser, know it all, that simply has to interject after each one of the professor's comments "You could also.... or What I do.... and I do it this way"....  Seriously.  She takes up soooo much time, that he keeps saying "we didn't get to this today.  We'll do it next weekend" about EVERYTHING!!!!!!!  Hello.  I have a trip to go on when class is over!  If someone doesn't shut her up, I just might!
> 
> 
> #2.  I was sooo bad last night.  I am ashamed to even admit it.  I went WAAYYY overboard on supreme pizza, (4 slices) THEN HAD A SMALL ICE CREAM SUNDAE!  I was starving all day, seriously eating a little something I had packed every couple of hours.    I know I was way under on calories a few days last week, I guess my body needed to catch up, but not that much!
> 
> I tried to tell myself that if this is the lifestyle I am going to maintain for next 40-50 years hopefully, then it is unrealistic to think I will never eat something bad for me, or overeat.  I was fussing about it, and how I just gained 3-4pounds, and DH said "there is no way that you will gain more than half a pound"  HE just doesn't get it!  Then he started in on me about how he doesn't want me to lose anymore again.
> 
> #3.   I am getting obsessive about my goal weight - even though I did hit the calories last night and that doesn't show it.  I am about 5 pounds from being in the "normal" weight range instead of overweight, which would be a first for me!  I "think" I would like to lose 10 more, which would put me at a 65lb loss, but the "ideal weight" for my height is still 10 pounds below that.  I don't think I have 20 more in/on me.  But I am scared I won't stop obsessing until I hit that.
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone!  I just need to vent!  As for the QOTD:  I am looking forward to 3 good runs this week, packing and planning, getting class stuff done, and getting on the road to WDW!!!!!  I have every hour of every day planned, no joke!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!
> Taryn



oh taryn I feel your excitement of the upcoming week.  Im so jealous.  Hope your days go as planned and that the chatty kathy shuts up in your class so you can get out of class and on the road in time.  As far as the obsession of your goal weight.  Instead of obsessing on the number look at how you feel and how your clothes are fitting.  If that is all good back off a little on the number.  Those normal bmi and weight ranges sometimes can be a little off depending on your body structure.  Exp: Even in high school when I was very very fit I was only a few pounds under the overweight category but I was no where close to being overweight.  I have always been "big boned" for lack of a better term.  Meaning I never will be stick thin. Im not sure if you are the same but for body structures like this the BMI ranges sometimes are not the only judge of a healthy weight.


QOTD- I am looking forward to friday- I have off friday and monday from work so I am hoping to just stay home and have fun with my kids.  Otherwise the next couple of days at work are jam packed.  Actually I have to go into the office now to get some work done.   We are going on vacation to gatlinburg,TN in 3 weeks so I am definitely looking forward to that too!  Oh and hopefully I can look forward to loosing more weight and being able to get a little quicker during my runs.


----------



## tigger813

Gonna have a Fiber PLUS bar for breakfast and my BL protein water. I know there will be a lot of "bad" stuff at church for the reception for the minister so I will eat light now. Gotta go to Joann's and buy some pillow forms and a pink t-shirt for DD2's preschool graduation shirt! I need to take something out for dinner later today. I really need to get moving. DH was up until 3:30 with bad indigestion last night so he's not going to church with us. Girls have been fed and I will run and take my shower after I get off here. I thought about taking a walk this morning and then it started raining. Maybe I can convince DD1 to take one with me this afternoon once it clears up.

No more procrastinating!


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?



Well... our school year ends this week.  DS ends on Wednesday and DD has her last two finals on Thursday.  I am a substitute teacher, but I don't have any days booked for next week, so I am probably done for the year .  I plan on getting lots of "essentials" done while the kids are in school these last few days.... a big trip to the Goodwill, lots of housework, meals planning, some organizing/reorganizing, and a bit of redecorating (doing the kitchen in a "Mad Tea Party" theme!)  Then I'll be really ready to relax a bit when school actually ends.  My b.day is this week and we are going to celebrate on Friday by going to see Toy Story 3!!  Then, of course, we have Father's day.  Still working on plans for that day.  

I want to get a lot of scrapbooking done this summer.  I was doing great earlier this year, but have been slacked off the last few months.


OH SHOOT!.... I just re-read the QOTD and noticed you asked for ONE THING!! Well... my one thing would be I am looking forward to a few days alone to catch up on stuff around the house!!  Hard to stop me once I get rambling!



flipflopmom said:


> #3.   I am getting obsessive about my goal weight - even though I did hit the calories last night and that doesn't show it.  I am about 5 pounds from being in the "normal" weight range instead of overweight, which would be a first for me!  I "think" I would like to lose 10 more, which would put me at a 65lb loss, but the "ideal weight" for my height is still 10 pounds below that.  I don't think I have 20 more in/on me.  But I am scared I won't stop obsessing until I hit that.
> 
> Taryn




I absolutely can relate to your #3.  I am starting to obsess a bit about these last few pounds I want to lose.  My initial goal in starting this journey was in the low 140's.... but as I approached that I dropped my goal to 135 (a weight which I don't ever remember being at in my adult life).  As I got closer to 135 I realized I wouldn't be "muffin-top" free at that weight, so I dropped my goal to 130.  I have stuck with the 130 goal for a while now, but in my head I kept thinking about 128.  But now I have been struggling to stay in the low 130's for MONTHS and MONTHS now.  And rather than be happy with the weight I have lost and kept off for many months now, I am just obsessing about these last few stupid pounds that are keeping me from being satisfied and reaching the goal I set.  

I've even been thinking in a direction that is a bit scary (for me anyhow)... and considering things like using Alli or one of those "supplements" for weight loss, or even using Slimfast for 3 meals a day!!  In my HEAD I know it is a waste of money and not a healthy alternative.... but I'm feeling desperate about these last few pounds.  I KNOW that is stupid!!  I need to focus on the success of losing and maintaining an 87 pound weight loss, rather than the perceived failure of NOT losing the last 2-4 pounds.  I need to remind myself how healthy and strong I am, even if I am not 128 pounds.  STUPID HEAD GAMES!!


Anyhow.... on a more upbeat note.... GOOD SUNDAY MORNING!  It is rainy and foggy here.  I'm still debating a run or not.  I'd like to talk DD into going with me, but she has too much studying to do.  I'd like to take the time to do a nice 8 mile run/walk, since I have the time today, but I'm not into doing it alone... my music doesn't keep my mind occupied enough.  At the very least I will do 30 minutes of circuit training here at home today.... I'll save my "rest" day for later in the week.

We bought lots of fresh fruit last night at Costco and that pretty much ended up being my dinner (along with 2 oz of chicken).  Strawberries, pineapple, blueberries, cherries.... the cherries were the BEST!    I did indulge in a few "taste tests" at Costco... a bite of cinnamon roll (yummy, but nothing I crave), coffee ("Charbucks"...ick), a tiny smear of almond butter on a cracker (didn't like it), and a falafal (chickpea) ball with tsziki (can't remember how to spell/say it) green yogurt/cucumber dip.  That was delicious, but the chickpea balls had 9 grams of fat per serving.... it just seemed too high.  But I am definitely tempted to try making my own.

I also bought a roasted veggie souffle in the fridge section.  I put one in the freezer for another day and we will have one as a vegetarian meal, probably for lunch today. I'll let you know how it is.

No big plans today.  I am going to finish removing the decor in my kitchen and get it cleaned up for the redecorate I'm going to attempt this week.  I'm not repainting, just putting in some new decor and doing some in-depth cleaning.  I MIGHT repaint my back splash, as it is pretty worn looking, but not sure yet.  I took down most of the decor last night and washed it up and packed it for the consignment shop, but I have a few bits left.  I scrubbed the floor yesterday morning and wiped down all the counters, so I am headed in a good direction.  I have some of the new decor ready to put in place, but this will definitely be a work in progress.  I might hit "google" and see if I can find any other rooms decorated like this to get some more ideas.

I'll be back later to chat.......................P


----------



## pjlla

flipflopmom said:


> Pamela .  I hear the frustration in your posts.  5 months for 5 pounds.  You may have hit the nail on the head.  Your body might need to stay RIGHT where it is!  You are definitely one of the healthiest people I know.  Did you set your goal based on a calculator, or just one you'd like to be at?  Can you really see 5 lbs. on your body that needs to go away?  You exercise sooo much, your body might just need that weight to maintain.   I know that you have been on this journey for a while, know more about weight, nutrition, fitness, and yourself than I do, so I'm hesitant to offer you any advice.    Just take a step back for a minute, look at how far you've come.  Maybe if you focus on maintaining instead of losing, your body will feel some relief of stress and do something weird?   for you!



I actually teared up reading this response.  Thanks for your kind words and caring.  And EVERYONE'S words of advise!  It is so nice to know that people I've never met IRL take the time to read about my frustrations and try to help.   Thanks for the hug!..............P


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> I did so much commenting, I decided to start a new post for my own ramblings.    I have a lot to get off my chest this am!  SORRY IN ADVANCE!
> 
> #1.  Class was awful!  There is one brown-noser, know it all, that simply has to interject after each one of the professor's comments "You could also.... or What I do.... and I do it this way"....  Seriously.  She takes up soooo much time, that he keeps saying "we didn't get to this today.  We'll do it next weekend" about EVERYTHING!!!!!!!  Hello.  I have a trip to go on when class is over!  If someone doesn't shut her up, I just might!



Oh, these are tough sort of classes to sit though.  I have had so many where there is someone who just cannot stop commenting during class.  It is too bad the professor cannot tell her to stop.  




flipflopmom said:


> #2.  I was sooo bad last night.  I am ashamed to even admit it.  I went WAAYYY overboard on supreme pizza, (4 slices) THEN HAD A SMALL ICE CREAM SUNDAE!  I was starving all day, seriously eating a little something I had packed every couple of hours.    I know I was way under on calories a few days last week, I guess my body needed to catch up, but not that much!
> 
> I tried to tell myself that if this is the lifestyle I am going to maintain for next 40-50 years hopefully, then it is unrealistic to think I will never eat something bad for me, or overeat.  I was fussing about it, and how I just gained 3-4pounds, and DH said "there is no way that you will gain more than half a pound"  HE just doesn't get it!  Then he started in on me about how he doesn't want me to lose anymore again.



 I can't give advice on this one since I have been WAAYY bad all week long.  Sometimes I think we just need to realize we are going to make these sort of mistakes and then have the important part be how do we get back on track.  You have done so great that I am sure you will get back on track right away.  



flipflopmom said:


> #3.   I am getting obsessive about my goal weight - even though I did hit the calories last night and that doesn't show it.  I am about 5 pounds from being in the "normal" weight range instead of overweight, which would be a first for me!  I "think" I would like to lose 10 more, which would put me at a 65lb loss, but the "ideal weight" for my height is still 10 pounds below that.  I don't think I have 20 more in/on me.  But I am scared I won't stop obsessing until I hit that.



More hugs for you.  I think it is impossible for us all not to obsess over this.  Weight has been such a huge issue for me for so long that I can't think about when I was not thinking about it in some way.  You sound like you would want to lose those 10 pounds, maybe 20 pounds.  I think if you lose the 10 pounds, you should do a bit of maintaining at that point and see how it really feels to be that weight and if you do want to lose the next 10 pounds.  There is nothing wrong with that and if you decided that you want to get rid of the whole 20 pounds, you can work towards that as well.  One thing I am trying to do is to quit thinking of it as obsessing (that makes it feel like it is wrong for me to be thinking about losing more)...think of it like a class you have to take (a positive and new learning experience).  Study the choices you make, learn new things and focus on your goal.  [/QUOTE]



pjlla said:


> ...a bit of redecorating (doing the kitchen in a "Mad Tea Party" theme!)



Pamela - You HAVE to post pictures when you are done!  What a great idea and I bet it will look wonderful!!!  I love the idea of  "Mad Tea Party" theme.  

 Hugs to you about those pounds you are struggling to know what to do with.  You have done so incredibly well that I hope that you can really focus on that as you decide how to handle the last couple of pounds.  
*
QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?*

I can't list just one thing so you will have to read them all!    I am looking forward to going to the thrift store on Monday (always 25% off on Monday's and I need clothes that fit), trying new classes at the Y (I will put together a plan for the week a bit later), deep cleaning the living room (really the whole house needs it...but one room at a time will have to do), packing for the cabin and then going up north to relax for 4 days!  

The dance recital went well last night.  This morning I have to go buy flowers because DS makes mini bouquets for all the girls in his dance group.  I also have to buy gift cards for the teachers.  First recital is at 1:00 and second recital is at 5:00.  After the recitals, we will probably go out with some of the families from the dance studio so I will not be around much today.

Have a great Sunday everyone!
Jen


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> You most definitely deserve a long and healthy life!  Class, well, I'll address that later.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like storms, too.    As long as everyone is safe inside.  I actually like to fall asleep during them.  If they get tooo powerful, I get a little chicken!  And coffee.....  YUM!!!!    I do the same thing.  Cheapo, strong and dark during the week to keep me going, then a little Hazelnut whole bean on the weekends when I want a treat!  I can't wait for that pressed pot of Kona coffee next Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great grocery plan Maria!  And your 10 miles  !  I love it!  I've actually started pre-journaling some,  writing down what will be in my meals that I pack, and that lets me know what I have for dinner.   I also try to enter dinner in, so I know exactly how much I should have.  Until last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Pamela .  I hear the frustration in your posts.  5 months for 5 pounds.  You may have hit the nail on the head.  Your body might need to stay RIGHT where it is!  You are definitely one of the healthiest people I know.  Did you set your goal based on a calculator, or just one you'd like to be at?  Can you really see 5 lbs. on your body that needs to go away?  You exercise sooo much, your body might just need that weight to maintain.   I know that you have been on this journey for a while, know more about weight, nutrition, fitness, and yourself than I do, so I'm hesitant to offer you any advice.    Just take a step back for a minute, look at how far you've come.  Maybe if you focus on maintaining instead of losing, your body will feel some relief of stress and do something weird?   for you!
> 
> 
> 
> So proud of you CC!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!!! And congrats on the compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome time!!!!!!    I love bread, too.  One of my "old life" stress relievers was to make yeast breads, just the smell of it baking alone.    I try not to buy it often, other than something multigrain for sandwiches like sandwich rounds or English muffins.  Sandwich bread doesn't excite me, but all others do!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, it's amazing how time flies without distractions!  And I take it you stayed busy, b/c you never came back!  Did you get in the tank?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that.  My stomach has been cramping some during running.  I just started taking benefiber in my water this weekend.  And that is a truly awesome run!!!!  Yeah, my shoulders were meant for a linebacker!  The "cupcakes" have dwindled some, which I actually don't mind,  but my rib cage is just broad, back, chest, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> What an honor!  I missed my early morning posting partner!   The craziness will end soon!  Great job staying sorta OP!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your mom will walk with you!  You are always extremely busy, so for you to admit it, it must be bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a lot of fun!  My DD,10, is a hard core gymnast athlete and begs me to run with me.  I've been saying no, for a few reasons:  #1. I'm not getting her up at 5:30 to run with me.  #2.  I am VERY selfish, and my runs are MY time, as are my mornings. I think that's why my body wakes up at 5 EVERY morning, to make sure I have my coffee,dis, alone time!    I am thinking about taking her for a run in the evenings one night a week after DH can get home to be with DD2, since gymnastics is mostly in the mornings this summer.  I would just add an extra run to my time, and we'd only do a mile.  She runs a 8 minute mile, so it would definitely help my speedwork!  Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> That's how mine and  DD's last week of school was!  Did I miss an update on the MRI?
> 
> 
> 
> Great times!



No MRI update yet.  He has it on the 24.  We've got a ton of activities between now and then.  Of course I'm already worried, but that's what Mama's do.  Thanks for asking.  I will definitely post as soon as we know anything.


----------



## flipflopmom

my3princes said:


> No MRI update yet.  He has it on the 24.  We've got a ton of activities between now and then.  Of course I'm already worried, but that's what Mama's do.  Thanks for asking.  I will definitely post as soon as we know anything.



I can only imagine    I was thinking it was earlier in the month!  Hang in there!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.  I never did come back on last night, but had a nice afternoon.  Ran/walked 2.7 miles, and then picked up the house a bit, went grocery shopping, and with the rest of my free time, I read some of Mousejunkies.  I read it before, but I figured I'd read it again while I'm planning our august trip.  I didn't use any flex points yesterday which is huge for me, though I used 22 on friday.  Got to make them last the week. 


Rose&Mike said:


> We did not do much today. Ran this morning. Did some shopping . Pool this afternoon. I am happy to say I had an awesome run--8.6miles at an 11:51 pace, slow but a new distance record for me. With the walking at the beginning and end we went 11 miles total. More importantly, no stomach issues! I was not very detailed last week, because it was way too much info, but I had major stomach issues last week, and I thought I was done with distance. Every run it just kept getting worse and worse and last week was beyond awful. I'll let you use your imagination. Anyhow, we googled it and I started taking a fiber supplement once a day and that's all it took. I was so happy.


congrats on your run.  That is awesome.  Glad you're feeling better with the fiber.  I remember assisiting on a young woman's colonsocopy who was having diarrhea and bleeding every time she ran and longer distances, and they said it was runners' colitis, and everything looked normal, but at the time colon doesn't get enough blood flow while she was running, and it causes her symptoms.  I can't remember the treatment, but I think he recommeneded always a day of rest between runs, and trying to build up the distance slowly.  




cclovesdis said:


> I got home and took a nap. I woke up in time for dinner-some very lean burgers with tossed salad. Overall, I did great on my points. I even had room for a Skinny Cow sandwich.


Glad you had fun at the gala, and nice job staying on track through the day.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?


I have two.  My son's field trip to a local park with the parents in the morning.  We were teasing him and a friend saying we were going to wear tshirts with pictures of them on them and we're going to sing a song about how much we love our boys.  I also have my first 5K on wednesday evening!  I know I can do it, and I'll remember, dead last finish beats did not finish, trumps did not start.  I'm a little nervous, but happy it's an all womens race.  



flipflopmom said:


> I can't wait for that pressed pot of Kona coffee next Monday!


Whoo hoo!!



flipflopmom said:


> #1.  Class was awful!  There is one brown-noser, know it all, that simply has to interject after each one of the professor's comments "You could also.... or What I do.... and I do it this way"....  Seriously.  She takes up soooo much time, that he keeps saying "we didn't get to this today.  We'll do it next weekend" about EVERYTHING!!!!!!!  Hello.  I have a trip to go on when class is over!  If someone doesn't shut her up, I just might!
> 
> 
> #2.  I was sooo bad last night.  I am ashamed to even admit it.  I went WAAYYY overboard on supreme pizza, (4 slices) THEN HAD A SMALL ICE CREAM SUNDAE!  I was starving all day, seriously eating a little something I had packed every couple of hours.    I know I was way under on calories a few days last week, I guess my body needed to catch up, but not that much!
> 
> I tried to tell myself that if this is the lifestyle I am going to maintain for next 40-50 years hopefully, then it is unrealistic to think I will never eat something bad for me, or overeat.  I was fussing about it, and how I just gained 3-4pounds, and DH said "there is no way that you will gain more than half a pound"  HE just doesn't get it!  Then he started in on me about how he doesn't want me to lose anymore again.
> 
> #3.   I am getting obsessive about my goal weight - even though I did hit the calories last night and that doesn't show it.  I am about 5 pounds from being in the "normal" weight range instead of overweight, which would be a first for me!  I "think" I would like to lose 10 more, which would put me at a 65lb loss, but the "ideal weight" for my height is still 10 pounds below that.  I don't think I have 20 more in/on me.  But I am scared I won't stop obsessing until I hit that.


That woman in  your class would drive me crazy.  And remember that you need to eat 3500 calories in excess to gain one pound.  You are right, this needs to be a lifestyle and we are going to have those days where we eat too much pizza and an ice cream sundae, but after those days, we can make the next day better, and work it into our life.  It's hard, you have such a busy week ahead, but hang in there.  Even if you did gain a few pounds, you have come so far, and you will lose those pounds after the stress of the class, and vacation fun is over. 



pjlla said:


> I've even been thinking in a direction that is a bit scary (for me anyhow)... and considering things like using Alli or one of those "supplements" for weight loss, or even using Slimfast for 3 meals a day!!  In my HEAD I know it is a waste of money and not a healthy alternative.... but I'm feeling desperate about these last few pounds.  I KNOW that is stupid!!  I need to focus on the success of losing and maintaining an 87 pound weight loss, rather than the perceived failure of NOT losing the last 2-4 pounds.  I need to remind myself how healthy and strong I am, even if I am not 128 pounds.  STUPID HEAD GAMES!!


You have come so far, Pamela, and are a huge success, and a huge inspiration to so many here.  ALLI scares me, and I would never recommend it with all the complications. Remember Fen-phen.  Hang in there.  I loved the advice from lisa, and I hope you can find some peace with those last 3 pounds, whether you keep trying to lose them, or accept them and join the maintainers.  Look at your before and after pics you posted a  while ago.  You look amazing and have come so far.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Im feeling a little tired today.  I couldnt sleep last night.  Too much on my mind.  I think I fell asleep around 1am.  Then at 530am I get woken up by a neighbor mowing their grass.  I was so irritated.


5:30am That is just ridiculous, I might have had to go out in my pajamas and said my piece.  Hope you got some rest last night.  



jenanderson said:


> My favorite used to be Mike's Hard Lemonade until I realized just one was worth 5 WW points!


I love the mikes hard berry and pomegranate, and that was probably a big part of last summers 15 pound gain.  Not this summer.  I tracking it all, and will be sticking to light beer, with an occassional mikes. 




jenanderson said:


> So being inspired by what you wrote, I am going to make a list of what else I can reward myself with.  Here it goes..."You have had a really hard and emotional week, go ahead and...call a friend to talk, go shopping at the running store, spend time on the DIS, take time out to do my nails, make the fruit smoothie (low fat one), start the new book, write down how crappy it was that you didn't get the job, take the short nap, etc, etc."


I like your list, and am using part of it this morning.  I"m spending some time here on the dis.  It's good for my soul and peace of mind, and it's sunday morning, a morning to rest.  



jennz said:


> Jen oh yes I do that too!  "One little piece won't hurt me I deserve it" lol all those one little pieces added up!  What I really deserve is a long and healthy life right?  I like your list of _other_ things you deserve because you had a hard week...I'm going to copy you.


Love this Jenn.  We all deserve long and healthy lives.  I definitely need to stop rewarding myself with food.  



lisah0711 said:


> If you are talking favorite, favorite then it's a Pina Colada at WDW but those things have a bazillion calories no doubt.


Looking forward to one of these with you after the princess!!!  Maybe two, we'll have just run/walked 13.1 miles, right. 



lisah0711 said:


> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=86&page=2
> 
> *Here’s how to set up a good rewards system: *
> Choose some benchmarks and reward levels. You can also reward yourself for levels of consistency.
> Make the reward meaningful to you. As a reward, a new pair of shoes may not hold as much motivation as a simple night alone with a book. Then again, it might.
> Choose two or three options from the Reward Roster below or come up with a few reward options of your own. It doesn’t take much. Sometimes, the best rewards are those you can’t buy.
> A lot of small rewards, used for meeting smaller goals, are more effective than relying solely on the bigger rewards that require more work and more time.
> _Don’t use food as a reward. Even good food. It’s just too much of a slippery slope. Don’t even mess with it. _
> Plan to celebrate. Figure out now how you’re going to celebrate reaching your health, fitness or nutrition goal. Involve other people, tell them about it. Create a celebration that you can anticipate and then keep it within sight all the time.
> Be honest with yourself. Fudging the numbers mentally, or "borrowing" against the next reward hurts the cause of building a lifetime habit. Remember to keep your focus on building a habit, not just figuring out how to get the reward.
> 
> *REWARD ROSTER CHOOSE YOUR FAVORITES AND USE THEM LIBERALLY *
> Compliment yourself. Write down what you would say to anyone else who accomplished what you did.
> Create an actual plaque or trophy.
> Give yourself badges of honor for different levels of accomplishment.
> Take a vacation or weekend getaway.
> Take a day off from any goal activities.
> Put $1 in a jar every time you meet a goal. When it gets to $50, treat yourself.
> Create a Trophy Scrapbook, where you keep mementos from your accomplishments.
> See a movie.
> Make a grab bag of little prizes. When you reach a significant goal, reach in and get your reward!
> Go for a spa treatment or massage.
> Buy yourself a gift certificate.
> Take a limo ride.
> Subscribe to a magazine you always wanted.
> Go canoeing or do something outdoorsy.
> Watch your favorite TV show.
> Buy something for your hobby.
> Read a funny book.
> Celebrate "100% Days". If you reach 100% of your goals that day, choose two rewards.
> Find some time to be by yourself.
> Pay someone to do the yardwork or house cleaning this week.
> Fly a kite.


Love this. Might see a trip to ac moore after my race on wednesday, rather than friendly's for ice cream.   


			
				Lisah0117 said:
			
		

> We are off to see Garrison Keilor do A Prairie Home Companion live today in Spokane.  I love the show so it should be fun to see it in person.  If you hear him read a message about celebrating 117 years of family fun at Lake Okoboji, you'll know he read our message.  I sent it in by email yesterday.


Hope you all have fun yesterday.  Did he read your message?



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?


I usually stick with water, but love my morning coffee with french vanilla ff creamer in it.  Many afternoons I'll have tea, and will put the vanilla creamer in that to and it tastes just like a vanilla chai, maybe not quite as good as dunkin donuts, but pretty tastey. Alcohol- mikes hard berry, corona light, or cheap, sweet wine- Arbor mist Sangria is my fav.



jennz said:


> Okay  here's my latest challenge...I'm good about starting over when I have a bad day -it's in the past, let it go.  I need to start over even if I had a good day - it's in the past too!  I have been saying "Oh I did great yesterday, have that cookie today!"  Way to knock myself down!  Why the heck has it taken me so long to realize I'm doing this?


It is so true.  I loved lisa's list of rewards not food related, and JenAs as well.  I'm dis-ing right now because I was good yesterday.  



pinkle said:


> Foot is NO better......soooooo disappointing.   I can't really walk on it and was not expecting so much pain. I was expecting 2 small stitches not a row of staples (so misleading). Lots of pain killers in order today.  I am working (hairdresser) bride coming in  fake smiles.
> Keep running everyone, that is so great!


So sorry you are in pain.   Hope your recovery is quick. Hang in there. And I hope the bride was stress free too.  I'm sure she was beautiful when you were done.

Have a nice sunday everyone.  Keep up the good, healthy living.


----------



## pjlla

**SLIGHTLY OT CHAT AHEAD.... PROCEED WITH CAUTION OR PASS ON THE RIGHT**


So.... I've been thinking about getting a FB page to try and keep in better touch with extended family.  DD ALWAYS knows the family news long before I do.  My b.day is coming up and this was going to be a good way to prove to myself that I can still keep up with the "young people" stuff!  So DD is really excited and gets me all set up last night.  

BUT IT IS SO WEIRD.... why do I want ALL OF THESE PEOPLE plus their friends and their friends friends, knowing my "status" at the moment and such.  Like.... I was just on FB to start trying it out.  Not a big deal that I see that a friend slept 12 hours last night.  She coached a SO team this weekend, so she was wiped out.  But really.... did I need to see every comment that her friends (most of whom I don't even know) made?  And if I make a comment, do I really want all of her friends seeing it??  

Make sense??  Clear as mud?? It really makes me think twice (or three times) about ANY comments I will make.  I was hoping it would be a nice casual way to share family new/gossip.... but I don't really want it out there for everyone I've ever/never known to see.  

When I post HERE, I KNOW it is possibly seen by anyone/everyone in the entire world. And as honest as I am, I do censor myself because of that.  But I was thinking that FB would allow for a bit more "personal" conversation.  And the "chat" is a PITA unless the other person is online at the same time.  

I'll keep my FB page, but I don't think I will check it/use it very often.

***OT NOW OVER**

Had a nice healthy breakfast and now I am procrastinating on the kitchen project.  I am DREADING cleaning the greasy dusty mess above the kitchen cabinets.... ICK!  I won't TELL YOU how many years it has been since I really cleaned up there!!  Just the top of the fridge took three levels of wiping to clear the grease/dust... and that was AFTER I moved and washed my chicken collection (now in the consignment box... anyone else collect chickens?).

Well... I'll give myself until lunch time to chill and then I will attack the mess with a vengeance!................P


----------



## cclovesdis

tigger813 said:


> QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?
> 
> I'm looking forward to continuing my early morning walks with my neighbor and walking with my mom. My mom and I will walk longer once the kids are done with school. I have an extremely busy early part of the week. DD1 has field day on Monday which I will assist with and then go to work. Tuesday is jam-packed with things that I need to do. I have a 10am client and a 1pm client and then have to feed the kids and get their hair and makeup done for dress rehearsal by 3:45 and get them to rehearsal by 4. DH will come to dress rehearsal so I can go to work for a 6pm client. Don't think I'll get much of a workout in except for my early morning walk. Giving 3 massages will help me with the exercise piece. I will have to figure out when and what to eat. Wednesday's calendar is empty at least at the moment. School ends Thursday for DD2 and Friday for DD1. I will go to preschool graduation on Thursday and pick up DD1 at school on Friday. Hopefully we can figure out when to see Toy Story 3.



That is one busy week you have ahead of you! Enjoy your time with your mom.



Connie96 said:


> Well... DD isn't in school yet, so we don't really notice when school is in or out. And, no vacations on the caledar just yet. Maybe something in the Fall. So, looking foward to spending Sunday with DH and DD , and then back to the grind on Monday.
> 
> The only thing different is that my neice is going to join me for my run Sunday morning. She is 8 and a hard-core soccer athlete. She's gonna make me look bad, but we'll have a fun time. She's a such a neat kid and we don't get to spend much time one-on-one. I am looking forward to that.



Hope you have a great day with DH and DD and enjoy your run with your niece! 



my3princes said:


> My kiddos still have an entire week of school left including, class trips for all 3, grad dance, graduation.  This may easily be the busiest week of the year for me.



Sounds very busy, but enjoy every minute of it. Sending  for good weather for graduation.



Dahly said:


> For Sunday's QOTD - Looking forward to spending Monday with DS..took the day off on Friday for Dr's and Dentist's appts...am taking Monday off for fun. Not sure what we are doing yet, but just to spend the day with him and not having to work is a happy thought for me!
> 
> Night All!
> 
> Dahly



Enjoy your day off!



donac said:


> Sat QOTD I love Starbuck's Chai tea but lately it has come across as too sweet.  I also love Starbuck's iced green tea.  After that I am a big water drinker.
> 
> QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?
> 
> Just getting through the last few days of classes before exams start on Friday.  Seniors have rehersals and an early exam on Tues to Thursday so my days will be pretty quiet.  A couple of classes will only have the juniors left so not a lot of students.  They will be watching movies this week.  One group has to finish UP and the other group are finishing up FLUBBER.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



I love Flubber! Have a great week!




I will catch up more later tonight! Have a great day everyone! Off to visit my grandparents. Last minute decision. Literally.

CC


----------



## NCRedding

Wow this thread moves quickly.  I've had a busy and exciting week as my only child graduated from HS on Wednesday.  I also went to see Wicked yesterday (awesome show), suffering a flat tire on the way.  Thanks to AAA service, the tire was changed in less than 20 minutes and my car swapped out so I could continue on my journey without driving on that little spare.  DD leaves for her beach trip tomorrow, so my house should be nice and quiet (probably too quiet, but that will prepare me for the fall)

Diet not going well with all the parties and all the leftovers.  I threw out all the fattening leftovers this morning, but have lots of baggies of veggies left.  

QOTD for Saturday: favorite beverage is definitely Diet Mountain Dew...I am a total addict!

QOTD for Sunday:  With all the requirements for orientation, work, church functions, etc., and college tuition looming,  we aren't going to take our standard week at the beach.  We are planning an extended weekend to DC in August after all DD's friends have left for college.  I'm going to work on planning fun things for me to do next fall as an empty-nester. It is kind of frightening and exciting at the same time.


----------



## maiziezoe

Morning all!

I think it is going to be a lazy day here and I am okay with that.  I want to go for a run but I can't tell if it is going to rain or not. It's kind of gray out there.

*QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?*

I am looking forward to getting a puppy this week!! Probably tomorrow! Lord Stanley Byfuglien (Stan for short)! I can't wait! Oh, and on Wednesday my oldest son turns 22... (I can't believe I will have a 22 year old and a 3 year old... what was I thinking?). On Thursday I am going to take the kids down to Chicago to see their brother and we will take him out to lunch. On Friday my step-daughter moves in with us for a month. On Monday I have to have blood work done and on Tuesday I have to have a mammogram... not looking to that so much.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

just stopping in to say hey!

Busy few weeks with Graduation, last day of school, variety show, and prepping for Disney. And we are all sick, really really sick. Not fun stuff at all!!!

So I probably won't be around much this week, with the last week of school. Just wanted to touch base with everyone. 

I'll be gone to WDW from June 26- July 4 but I might pop in via eticket.


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> **SLIGHTLY OT CHAT AHEAD.... PROCEED WITH CAUTION OR PASS ON THE RIGHT**
> 
> 
> So.... I've been thinking about getting a FB page to try and keep in better touch with extended family.  DD ALWAYS knows the family news long before I do.  My b.day is coming up and this was going to be a good way to prove to myself that I can still keep up with the "young people" stuff!  So DD is really excited and gets me all set up last night.
> 
> BUT IT IS SO WEIRD.... why do I want ALL OF THESE PEOPLE plus their friends and their friends friends, knowing my "status" at the moment and such.  Like.... I was just on FB to start trying it out.  Not a big deal that I see that a friend slept 12 hours last night.  She coached a SO team this weekend, so she was wiped out.  But really.... did I need to see every comment that her friends (most of whom I don't even know) made?  And if I make a comment, do I really want all of her friends seeing it??
> 
> Make sense??  Clear as mud?? It really makes me think twice (or three times) about ANY comments I will make.  I was hoping it would be a nice casual way to share family new/gossip.... but I don't really want it out there for everyone I've ever/never known to see.
> 
> When I post HERE, I KNOW it is possibly seen by anyone/everyone in the entire world. And as honest as I am, I do censor myself because of that.  But I was thinking that FB would allow for a bit more "personal" conversation.  And the "chat" is a PITA unless the other person is online at the same time.
> 
> I'll keep my FB page, but I don't think I will check it/use it very often.
> 
> ***OT NOW OVER**
> 
> Had a nice healthy breakfast and now I am procrastinating on the kitchen project.  I am DREADING cleaning the greasy dusty mess above the kitchen cabinets.... ICK!  I won't TELL YOU how many years it has been since I really cleaned up there!!  Just the top of the fridge took three levels of wiping to clear the grease/dust... and that was AFTER I moved and washed my chicken collection (now in the consignment box... anyone else collect chickens?).
> 
> Well... I'll give myself until lunch time to chill and then I will attack the mess with a vengeance!................P


On the facebook, you can set up your privacy levels so that just your friends can see what you post.  I'm not sure exactly how to explain it here, but when you're on your profile, the upper right has account info, click in there, and you'll see privacy and you can change what everyone sees.  I'm on there and have it set up as friends only for most things, and when I post pictures, for example of my nephews prom, I will set just that album as friends of friends will see too.  I don't post often, but like to see pics and what's going on my my sil and niece and nephew.  Some people post many times a day, and you can set your wall up so you don't have to see them all if you have friends that post so much.   Good luck with it.  If you like video games at all, I know there's lot on there to keep you busy.  

I don't collect chickens, but I do have stuff on top of the kitchen cabinets, and it's the only place that gets cleaned every year because I switch it out to christmas decorations every december.  I have a collection salmon falls stoneware.  I think it's from Dover, NH.  



NCRedding said:


> Wow this thread moves quickly.  I've had a busy and exciting week as my only child graduated from HS on Wednesday.  I also went to see Wicked yesterday (awesome show), suffering a flat tire on the way.  Thanks to AAA service, the tire was changed in less than 20 minutes and my car swapped out so I could continue on my journey without driving on that little spare.  DD leaves for her beach trip tomorrow, so my house should be nice and quiet (probably too quiet, but that will prepare me for the fall)
> 
> Diet not going well with all the parties and all the leftovers.  I threw out all the fattening leftovers this morning, but have lots of baggies of veggies left.
> 
> QOTD for Saturday: favorite beverage is definitely Diet Mountain Dew...I am a total addict!
> 
> QOTD for Sunday:  With all the requirements for orientation, work, church functions, etc., and college tuition looming,  we aren't going to take our standard week at the beach.  We are planning an extended weekend to DC in August after all DD's friends have left for college.  I'm going to work on planning fun things for me to do next fall as an empty-nester. It is kind of frightening and exciting at the same time.


Congratulations on your HS graduate!!  I am sure it is a very happy time with lots of mixed emotions.  I think it's a great sign you're frightened and excited at the same time, and you'll enjoy that empty nest as much as you'll miss your  DD.  Congrats to you and DD!!  You all did it!!

OK, now I'm really going to get off the dis.  Well, maybe after a quick check of the theme parks strategies board.


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun!  My DD,10, is a hard core gymnast athlete and begs me to run with me.  I've been saying no, for a few reasons:  #1. I'm not getting her up at 5:30 to run with me.  #2.  I am VERY selfish, and my runs are MY time, as are my mornings. I think that's why my body wakes up at 5 EVERY morning, to make sure I have my coffee,dis, alone time!    I am thinking about taking her for a run in the evenings one night a week after DH can get home to be with DD2, since gymnastics is mostly in the mornings this summer.  I would just add an extra run to my time, and we'd only do a mile.  She runs a 8 minute mile, so it would definitely help my speedwork!  Thanks for the inspiration!





cclovesdis said:


> Hope you have a great day with DH and DD and enjoy your run with your niece!



The run with DN was good. We did run/walk intervals for 5.5 miles. She did great! We went a little slower than my recent pace, but still good. 

Taryn, I know what you mean about being selfish with your run time. I am too but... Lately, my mom has been joining me (riding her bike because she can't run) and it's been nice. I'm so glad that she's getting active again, that I don't mind sharing. And, with DN, it's a little different. How do I say this without sounding like a colossal jerk? Living with your DD makes her part of what you're taking a break from. DN and I see each other often, but don't get to hang out just the two of us, so it was fun to do this together. And, with her soccer schedule and the occassional weekend at her dad's, the most regularly we'll do this is *maybe* once a month. Anyway - happy running! With or without DD. 



pjlla said:


> BUT IT IS SO WEIRD.... why do I want ALL OF THESE PEOPLE plus their friends and their friends friends, knowing my "status" at the moment and such.  Like.... I was just on FB to start trying it out.  Not a big deal that I see that a friend slept 12 hours last night.  She coached a SO team this weekend, so she was wiped out.  But really.... did I need to see every comment that her friends (most of whom I don't even know) made?  And if I make a comment, do I really want all of her friends seeing it??



If you're seeing updates from "friends of friends" you need to change your privacy settings. I'm on FB too, but I only see my friends' updates and only allow my friends to see my updates. Look in the upper right hand corner and click on Account and pick Privacy Settings. You can rachet down the more "public" settings you have now. If you want more info, PM me and I'll tell you more about how I have mine set. And, once you've done this for yourself, you may want review your DD's settings also.


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> just stopping in to say hey!
> 
> Busy few weeks with Graduation, last day of school, variety show, and prepping for Disney. And we are all sick, really really sick. Not fun stuff at all!!!
> 
> So I probably won't be around much this week, with the last week of school. Just wanted to touch base with everyone.
> 
> I'll be gone to WDW from June 26- July 4 but I might pop in via eticket.



Feel better quickly!  Take some time to recover before your trip. Thanks for checking in with us.... I was thinking of you the other day.  If I don't "see" you again, have a MAGICAL trip!............P

Thanks for all of the comments about FB.  I do have my privacy settings on "friends only".... but I am still seeing other people's comments to MY friends... but hopefully only friends are seeing my comments?  I'm still trying to understand it all.  I've been "chatting" with my DSIL in New Mexico and my niece in TX this morning, so that has been nice.  I NEVER take the time to call them and only throw out the occasional email.... I know... I need to be better about keeping in touch with family.  But hopefully FB will help with that!...............P


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> congrats on your run.  That is awesome.  Glad you're feeling better with the fiber.  I remember assisiting on a young woman's colonsocopy who was having diarrhea and bleeding every time she ran and longer distances, and they said it was runners' colitis, and everything looked normal, but at the time colon doesn't get enough blood flow while she was running, and it causes her symptoms.  I can't remember the treatment, but I think he recommeneded always a day of rest between runs, and trying to build up the distance slowly.
> 
> I also have my first 5K on wednesday evening!  I know I can do it, and I'll remember, dead last finish beats did not finish, trumps did not start.  I'm a little nervous, but happy it's an all womens race.


Very exciting about the 5k, Kathy!!! I know you can do it!

This was pretty much the point where I was at with my stomach (see above). It started with gurgling and each week got a little worse on the long run. Last week was horrible. It didn't really scare me though, because I had no other symptoms except during/after long runs so I knew that had to be the cause. I looked online and, yep that can happen. One dr. on some board suggested trying fiber and thankfully it did the trick. I was pretty much symptom free. I just need to remember to take it! I have no desire to see another doctor for a while. (I think I went more in April than I have in the last several years combined!)



NCRedding said:


> Wow this thread moves quickly.  I've had a busy and exciting week as my only child graduated from HS on Wednesday.  I also went to see Wicked yesterday (awesome show), suffering a flat tire on the way.  Thanks to AAA service, the tire was changed in less than 20 minutes and my car swapped out so I could continue on my journey without driving on that little spare.  DD leaves for her beach trip tomorrow, so my house should be nice and quiet (probably too quiet, but that will prepare me for the fall)


Wow, wicked and graduation in the same week. I cried a lot during wicked and during graduation for that matter,  so it would have been quite the emotional week.  on the empty nester thing. We are finishing up our first year as empty nesters. It has been wonderful and awful at the same time. My DS's bf from home is leaving this morning to go see him for a week and dh and I went to the grocery and bought a bunch of food to send with him. Last time I sent money for groceries, DS bought new headphones. I am really ok with that, because he's on a full academic scholarship, even gets spending money so I don't mind spoiling him a little. I'm really missing him this week, not sure why. He comes home for a long weekend on the 24th, so looking forward to that.



maiziezoe said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I think it is going to be a lazy day here and I am okay with that.  I want to go for a run but I can't tell if it is going to rain or not. It's kind of gray out there.
> 
> *QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?*
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a puppy this week!! Probably tomorrow! Lord Stanley Byfuglien (Stan for short)! I can't wait! Oh, and on Wednesday my oldest son turns 22... (I can't believe I will have a 22 year old and a 3 year old... what was I thinking?). On Thursday I am going to take the kids down to Chicago to see their brother and we will take him out to lunch. On Friday my step-daughter moves in with us for a month. On Monday I have to have blood work done and on Tuesday I have to have a mammogram... not looking to that so much.



I love puppies! How exciting. Sending good thoughts your way for good test results this week.

I am feeling really cranky today. I think it's a girl thing, if you know what I mean. Hopefully I can find a distraction. For the first time in a long time I found myself thinking about chips, dip and diet coke. Where did that come from? 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## lovedvc

QOTD: I am really looking forward to this weeks weigh in.  It's time for me to pull out all the stops this week and go for a big number.  I am so close to goal I can taste it.  I have an outside competition going on with some friends as too who can lose the biggest percentage of body fat before our upcoming cruise.  The weigh in is 3 weeks from now and I'm in second place and that's not good enough.  If I pull big numbers over the next few weeks I should be able to win.  The biggest win of all will be that I will be back to my goal weight and I will wear it proud on that cruise.


----------



## donac

Congrats on all those who had a graduation, recital and new puppy.  

My ds2 graduated two years ago.  It has been an adjustment for dh and I but at the same time it is a lot of fun.  I know a few couples who are very worried about it.  We have a lot to do together and we also have things we do apart.  

Ds2 is away for most of the summer.  He came home for Memorial Day and is coming home this weekend.  He wants to know if we can do a family movie night on Friday to see Toy Story 3

Haven't done much today.  Went grocery shopping and put a turkey breast into my crockpot.  Have to make a run to the  mall to pick up somethings.  I also should look for Father's Day presents.

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## maiziezoe

Just got back from running 5 miles... I was attacked by a red-wing blackbird while I was running. 

I was a little tiffed at the bird... then I was thankful that it only attacked my head, and didn't poop on me. 

Silver lining....


----------



## tigger813

I've been having an emotional day. It was difficult to say goodbye to our minister. I feel very emotional still and have pretty much eaten all of my calories for the day. We're watching the AUS vs GER soccer match now. I'm just feeling very down. I got out a few tears but not enough I think as I still feel I could burst into tears at any moment! Just going to take it easy today and if the weather improves later DD1 and I will take a walk. For dinner I'll just make my strawberry smoothie. I have to get more strawberries tomorrow as I'm almost out! 

Weather hasn't helped my mood either OK, done whining. I think I'll just watch the game and try to just relax the rest of the day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> I've been having an emotional day. It was difficult to say goodbye to our minister. I feel very emotional still and have pretty much eaten all of my calories for the day. We're watching the AUS vs GER soccer match now. I'm just feeling very down. I got out a few tears but not enough I think as I still feel I could burst into tears at any moment! Just going to take it easy today and if the weather improves later DD1 and I will take a walk. For dinner I'll just make my strawberry smoothie. I have to get more strawberries tomorrow as I'm almost out!
> 
> Weather hasn't helped my mood either OK, done whining. I think I'll just watch the game and try to just relax the rest of the day.



 I'm sorry Tracey. Feel better.


----------



## tigger813

Rose&Mike said:


> I'm sorry Tracey. Feel better.


Thanks! I have scheduled my 5:30am walk with my neighbor tomorrow so that will get me going in the morning!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?



I have Monday and Tuesday off with ds since his school year ended last Friday. I am finally taking him to see the new Shrek movie on Tuesday. We've wanted to go, but our weekends have just been too busy. I'm hoping for a very funny movie! 

I ran 6M this morning before church. I usually do incline walking the day after my long run, but I don't think it's helping much, so I decided to try running. My legs are really feeling it, I've never done 16M in 2 days before. I want to run another 6 tomorrow, we'll see how my legs are doing. Of course, I had a big bowl of popcorn this afternoon which probably negated all my efforts...all the more reason to try to run again tomorrow. Or maybe take a day off. I'm pretty committed to doing another 10M on Tuesday since I'll have the time, so I may take tomorrow off with that in mind. 

Maria


----------



## N&B'smom

I must confess, I don't deserve to hang with you guys.  My weekend has been horrible.    I blame it on the HORRIBLE case of PMS I have.  I'm so mad at myself.


----------



## njcarita

N&B'smom said:


> I must confess, I don't deserve to hang with you guys.  My weekend has been horrible.    I blame it on the HORRIBLE case of PMS I have.  I'm so mad at myself.



we have all had bad days....weekend... weeks and years.... Call a "do over".... and start over


----------



## tigger813

N&B'smom said:


> I must confess, I don't deserve to hang with you guys.  My weekend has been horrible.    I blame it on the HORRIBLE case of PMS I have.  I'm so mad at myself.



I feel the same way! But tomorrow is a new day and a new start!

As I mentioned my minister's last day at our church was today and it was very emotional. She gave everyone in the congregation a wooden robin's egg to say that this is not the end but a new beginning of life! I'm going to remember that when I have a bad day! I can always make a fresh start. I need one after this weekend. I ended up having Velveeta Shells and cheese with the family for supper! I also really want a chocolate frappe! I've eaten nothing healthy all day. I don't think I will get on the scale for a few days. (All of you know me and find that hard to believe. Let's see if I stick to that this time.)I think this has been worse for me than Memorial Day weekend!

But tomorrow is a new day! A new beginning! I feel like tomorrow will be a fresh start and I will feel better after my walk in the morning. Hopefully the weather is improving as it's been pretty crummy here since yesterday afternoon. It feels like this has been a never ending weekend! Field Day tomorrow so I should get a bit of a workout then too!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

N&B'smom said:


> I must confess, I don't deserve to hang with you guys.  My weekend has been horrible.    I blame it on the HORRIBLE case of PMS I have.  I'm so mad at myself.



we've all been there. Me, more times then I can count. 

Call today a wash and start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

tigger813 said:


> I ended up having Velveeta Shells and cheese with the family for supper!



Oh my that sounds good. I'm restricting myself to toast, water and wonton soup broth. I want real food!!! 

Man, I hate being sick!!


----------



## tigger813

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Oh my that sounds good. I'm restricting myself to toast, water and wonton soup broth. I want real food!!!
> 
> Man, I hate being sick!!



Feel better!!!!!!


----------



## pinkle

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Oh my that sounds good. I'm restricting myself to toast, water and wonton soup broth. I want real food!!!
> 
> Man, I hate being sick!!




Get better


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

thanks for the well wishes!!

This is not the week to be sick either. I have 30 kids to photograph for Graduation, awards ceremony on Wed (DS13 and DS9 are both getting awards!!), and graduation on Thursday. 

I guess it's better this week then the week at WDW (again) but still, why me?!?!


----------



## Rose&Mike

BernardandMissBianca said:


> just stopping in to say hey!
> 
> Busy few weeks with Graduation, last day of school, variety show, and prepping for Disney. And we are all sick, really really sick. Not fun stuff at all!!!
> 
> So I probably won't be around much this week, with the last week of school. Just wanted to touch base with everyone.
> 
> I'll be gone to WDW from June 26- July 4 but I might pop in via eticket.


Happy graduation and feel better!



maiziezoe said:


> Just got back from running 5 miles... I was attacked by a red-wing blackbird while I was running.
> 
> I was a little tiffed at the bird... then I was thankful that it only attacked my head, and didn't poop on me.
> 
> Silver lining....


Any day without bird poop is a good day!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I have Monday and Tuesday off with ds since his school year ended last Friday. I am finally taking him to see the new Shrek movie on Tuesday. We've wanted to go, but our weekends have just been too busy. I'm hoping for a very funny movie!
> 
> I ran 6M this morning before church. I usually do incline walking the day after my long run, but I don't think it's helping much, so I decided to try running. My legs are really feeling it, I've never done 16M in 2 days before. I want to run another 6 tomorrow, we'll see how my legs are doing. Of course, I had a big bowl of popcorn this afternoon which probably negated all my efforts...all the more reason to try to run again tomorrow. Or maybe take a day off. I'm pretty committed to doing another 10M on Tuesday since I'll have the time, so I may take tomorrow off with that in mind.
> 
> Maria



Maria--that is a lot of miles! I am so in awe!



N&B'smom said:


> I must confess, I don't deserve to hang with you guys.  My weekend has been horrible.    I blame it on the HORRIBLE case of PMS I have.  I'm so mad at myself.


Everybody has days like this. Hormones are so hard to manage sometimes. I have been doing pms for days now. Last night I had movie popcorn for dinner. Only popcorn, nothing else. Lots of popcorn. (no butter at least) Hang in there. Try to get some exercise tomorrow, I find that always helps.

I think I've created a monster! DH has been on the WISH boards on and off for the last couple of weeks, since we've been talking about the Wine & Dine half. I saw today that he posted what people thought about running the Myrtle Beach 1/2 3 weeks after the Wine & Dine. He asked me if I thought we could do it, and I really didn't think he was serious. I am glad he's enjoying the WISH boards. Makes me feel less guilty if he's on his laptop at the same time! 

I'm feeling better. Don't know where the cranky came from. We did some gardening today and floated in the pool. We also paid our registration for the Wine & Dine and bought our plane tickets, so I guess it's official. I asked DS again today if he was going to come, and he said--of course Mom, I wouldn't miss it. Made me feel good. He'll be hanging out at epcot, hopefully with a friend, waiting for us to finish. Too exciting.

We're also going to run a 10k on July 3rd hoping to get a time good enough to qualify for a better starting corral. (Don't know if I'm using the right terms.)

Hope everyone is having a good evening.


----------



## flipflopmom

BernardandMissBianca said:


> just stopping in to say hey!
> 
> Busy few weeks with Graduation, last day of school, variety show, and prepping for Disney. And we are all sick, really really sick. Not fun stuff at all!!!



I wondered about you this morning, for some odd reason.  Guess you need some extra thoughts!  Feel better soon, and take care!



lovedvc said:


> QOTD: I am really looking forward to this weeks weigh in.  It's time for me to pull out all the stops this week and go for a big number.  I am so close to goal I can taste it.



You go girl!!!!!!!  What an amazing feeling that must be!!



donac said:


> Ds2 is away for most of the summer.  He came home for Memorial Day and is coming home this weekend.  He wants to know if we can do a family movie night on Friday to see Toy Story 3



I hope my girls do things like that!!!  How sweet!  



maiziezoe said:


> Just got back from running 5 miles... I was attacked by a red-wing blackbird while I was running.
> 
> I was a little tiffed at the bird... then I was thankful that it only attacked my head, and didn't poop on me.
> 
> Silver lining....



 at the description and the silver lining.  BUT OUCH!!! That so would have freaked me out!




tigger813 said:


> I've been having an emotional day. It was difficult to say goodbye to our minister. I feel very emotional still and have pretty much eaten all of my calories for the day.



Whine away, get the tears out, you'll feel better!  Hope you do soon!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I ran 6M this morning before church. I usually do incline walking the day after my long run, but I don't think it's helping much, so I decided to try running. My legs are really feeling it, I've never done 16M in 2 days before.



Good grief!!!  My legs would be rubber!  I would probably take tomorrow off if you want a 10M Tuesday!  Way to go Maria! 



N&B'smom said:


> I must confess, I don't deserve to hang with you guys.  My weekend has been horrible.    I blame it on the HORRIBLE case of PMS I have.  I'm so mad at myself.



Yeah, we all have those times.  You definitely deserve to be here, and you'll be on a streak when someone is down, and pick them up!  Start new on Monday! 



tigger813 said:


> *I don't think I will get on the scale for a few days. (All of you know me and find that hard to believe. Let's see if I stick to that this time.)*I think this has been worse for me than Memorial Day weekend!



Anybody want to take bets?    Hang in there Tracey!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Oh my that sounds good. I'm restricting myself to toast, water and wonton soup broth. I want real food!!!



After this weekend, wonton soup broth sounds good!


Well, a Sunday at Mom's, you know what that means!  Actually, I didn't do too badly, lowfat turkey and cheese sandwich, then I ate more turkey and cheese rolled up in a lettuce leaf, then at dinner another turkey and cheese roll up, sprinkle in 3 chocolate chip cookies and a handful of peanut M&M's, and a LOT of cantalope and watermelon.  Without the cookies and M&M's, the choices wouldn't have been that bad, but with all the fruit I feel VERY bloated and blah!

Our pastor did a sermon on heaven today.  He showed images of different things the Bible mentions, new bodies, no tears, etc.  The last one was our loved ones that have gone on before, and he put a huge picture of Daddy on the screen.  I've been down ever since, even though I think it was meant to make us feel better.  

It's starting to hit me that Sunday is Father's Day.  When we booked our trip, we didn't look at an events calendar, just dates to make sure I would be out of school, etc.  I am thinking it will be VERY good that we are checking in to WDW on Father's Day, I think a church service and being at home will be too much.  Commercials got to me today, too.

That being said, please don't shy away from mentioning Father's Day on here, as it makes me glad for people to be close to their Daddys.  And I know some of you aren't, and haven't been, so here are  for you, since I consider myself a very, very blessed individual to have had such a wonderful relationship with mine.

Got that out of the way.  I am trying to talk myself into increasing my long run to 6M, and doing it in the am.  The girls are spending the night with Mom, and I have a workday at school tomorrow, but I'll still have a little more time.  If I can get my tummy to cooperate, that is!  Off to check my planner to find out what this hour of the day is supposed to hold.

Yet another book.  I should just start a WISH journal to unload all this on.  Sorry guys!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

FLipflopmom!  Of course, I figured if I were to blow I will really blow it and get it out of my system. Just made DH and myself mint Irish cream frappes. But at least I made it with 1% milk and lite vanilla ice cream! I'm just in a funk today but life goes on and I will be better tomorrow!

Time to root on my Boston Celtics!!!!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Let's Go Celtics! 

Maria


----------



## gardengirlct

I would love to join if it's not too late. I have well over 100 lbs to lose and need all the support I can get.


----------



## lovedvc

gardengirlct said:


> I would love to join if it's not too late. I have well over 100 lbs to lose and need all the support I can get.



Sure you can join us at anytime.  Welcome Aboard.  After you have completed 10 posts you can PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo.  Good Luck.


----------



## tigger813

gardengirlct said:


> I would love to join if it's not too late. I have well over 100 lbs to lose and need all the support I can get.



Welcome aboard!!!!! Let us all know if you have any questions! We are always happy to help! If you haven't done so already, read the first page for all the details of the challenge! Glad you've joined us for this adventure!!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> And remember that you need to eat 3500 calories in excess to gain one pound.



I meant to quote this earlier, b/c it has stuck in my head.  But I forgot.  If this is true, why is it that Friday I ate 500 calories over, and my weight was up 2 pounds??????  This is what my body does to me.  My goal range for weight loss, according to sparkpeople, is 1200-1500, and if I get closer to 1300, no loss.  If I go over 1500, I gain.  Is this metabolism related, or am I a weirdo that needs to be under 1200 to lose.  At 1200, I can lose about 1 -3 pounds a week, that's with running 9-12 miles during the week.  

Any ideas?


----------



## cclovesdis

Back from my grandparents. Time to catch up.



flipflopmom said:


> So proud of you CC!!!!!!!



Thanks!



flipflopmom said:


> I did so much commenting, I decided to start a new post for my own ramblings.    I have a lot to get off my chest this am!  SORRY IN ADVANCE!
> 
> #1.  Class was awful!  There is one brown-noser, know it all, that simply has to interject after each one of the professor's comments "You could also.... or What I do.... and I do it this way"....  Seriously.  She takes up soooo much time, that he keeps saying "we didn't get to this today.  We'll do it next weekend" about EVERYTHING!!!!!!!  Hello.  I have a trip to go on when class is over!  If someone doesn't shut her up, I just might!
> 
> 
> #2.  I was sooo bad last night.  I am ashamed to even admit it.  I went WAAYYY overboard on supreme pizza, (4 slices) THEN HAD A SMALL ICE CREAM SUNDAE!  I was starving all day, seriously eating a little something I had packed every couple of hours.    I know I was way under on calories a few days last week, I guess my body needed to catch up, but not that much!
> 
> I tried to tell myself that if this is the lifestyle I am going to maintain for next 40-50 years hopefully, then it is unrealistic to think I will never eat something bad for me, or overeat.  I was fussing about it, and how I just gained 3-4pounds, and DH said "there is no way that you will gain more than half a pound"  HE just doesn't get it!  Then he started in on me about how he doesn't want me to lose anymore again.
> 
> #3.   I am getting obsessive about my goal weight - even though I did hit the calories last night and that doesn't show it.  I am about 5 pounds from being in the "normal" weight range instead of overweight, which would be a first for me!  I "think" I would like to lose 10 more, which would put me at a 65lb loss, but the "ideal weight" for my height is still 10 pounds below that.  I don't think I have 20 more in/on me.  But I am scared I won't stop obsessing until I hit that.
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone!  I just need to vent!  As for the QOTD:  I am looking forward to 3 good runs this week, packing and planning, getting class stuff done, and getting on the road to WDW!!!!!  I have every hour of every day planned, no joke!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!
> Taryn



Hope you had a great day today! I too am struggling to decide on my goal weight. Someone once suggested something similar to your QOTD last week: Write out 10 good things about that day right before you go to bed. It really helped me. Just a thought that might help keep you from making your fear of becoming obsessed a reality. I am, of course, not a professional. One of my friend's in college suggested that to me. The reason why escapes me. I was probably complaining too much about cafeteria food.  to you!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> oh taryn I feel your excitement of the upcoming week.  Im so jealous.  Hope your days go as planned and that the chatty kathy shuts up in your class so you can get out of class and on the road in time.  As far as the obsession of your goal weight.  Instead of obsessing on the number look at how you feel and how your clothes are fitting.  If that is all good back off a little on the number.  Those normal bmi and weight ranges sometimes can be a little off depending on your body structure.  Exp: Even in high school when I was very very fit I was only a few pounds under the overweight category but I was no where close to being overweight.  I have always been "big boned" for lack of a better term.  Meaning I never will be stick thin. Im not sure if you are the same but for body structures like this the BMI ranges sometimes are not the only judge of a healthy weight.



Taryn-what she said! And, mommyof2Pirates: have a great trip and here's to achieving your goals before then!



tigger813 said:


> Gonna have a Fiber PLUS bar for breakfast and my BL protein water. I know there will be a lot of "bad" stuff at church for the reception for the minister so I will eat light now. Gotta go to Joann's and buy some pillow forms and a pink t-shirt for DD2's preschool graduation shirt! I need to take something out for dinner later today. I really need to get moving. DH was up until 3:30 with bad indigestion last night so he's not going to church with us. Girls have been fed and I will run and take my shower after I get off here. I thought about taking a walk this morning and then it started raining. Maybe I can convince DD1 to take one with me this afternoon once it clears up.
> 
> No more procrastinating!



It's been so dreary here. So hoping the rain ends soon.



pjlla said:


> Well... our school year ends this week.  DS ends on Wednesday and DD has her last two finals on Thursday.  I am a substitute teacher, but I don't have any days booked for next week, so I am probably done for the year .  I plan on getting lots of "essentials" done while the kids are in school these last few days.... a big trip to the Goodwill, lots of housework, meals planning, some organizing/reorganizing, and a bit of redecorating (doing the kitchen in a "Mad Tea Party" theme!)  Then I'll be really ready to relax a bit when school actually ends.  My b.day is this week and we are going to celebrate on Friday by going to see Toy Story 3!!  Then, of course, we have Father's day.  Still working on plans for that day.
> 
> I want to get a lot of scrapbooking done this summer.  I was doing great earlier this year, but have been slacked off the last few months.
> 
> 
> OH SHOOT!.... I just re-read the QOTD and noticed you asked for ONE THING!! Well... my one thing would be I am looking forward to a few days alone to catch up on stuff around the house!!  Hard to stop me once I get rambling!



I always welcome details! I am one of those detail people myself. My parents wish I was otherwise. 



jenanderson said:


> You sound like you would want to lose those 10 pounds, maybe 20 pounds.  I think if you lose the 10 pounds, you should do a bit of maintaining at that point and see how it really feels to be that weight and if you do want to lose the next 10 pounds.  There is nothing wrong with that and if you decided that you want to get rid of the whole 20 pounds, you can work towards that as well.  One thing I am trying to do is to quit thinking of it as obsessing (that makes it feel like it is wrong for me to be thinking about losing more)...think of it like a class you have to take (a positive and new learning experience).  Study the choices you make, learn new things and focus on your goal.



*Great ideas/thoughts JenA!*

*QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?*

I can't list just one thing so you will have to read them all!    I am looking forward to going to the thrift store on Monday (always 25% off on Monday's and I need clothes that fit), trying new classes at the Y (I will put together a plan for the week a bit later), deep cleaning the living room (really the whole house needs it...but one room at a time will have to do), packing for the cabin and then going up north to relax for 4 days!  

The dance recital went well last night.  This morning I have to go buy flowers because DS makes mini bouquets for all the girls in his dance group.  I also have to buy gift cards for the teachers.  First recital is at 1:00 and second recital is at 5:00.  After the recitals, we will probably go out with some of the families from the dance studio so I will not be around much today.

Have a great Sunday everyone!
Jen[/QUOTE]

Hope you had a great day! Glad the recital went well!



my3princes said:


> No MRI update yet.  He has it on the 24.  We've got a ton of activities between now and then.  Of course I'm already worried, but that's what Mama's do.  Thanks for asking.  I will definitely post as soon as we know anything.



Thanks for updating us. He is in my prayers.



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.  I never did come back on last night, but had a nice afternoon.  Ran/walked 2.7 miles, and then picked up the house a bit, went grocery shopping, and with the rest of my free time, I read some of Mousejunkies.  I read it before, but I figured I'd read it again while I'm planning our august trip.  I didn't use any flex points yesterday which is huge for me, though I used 22 on friday.  Got to make them last the week.
> 
> *Sounds like you had a great day yesterday!*
> 
> Glad you had fun at the gala, and nice job staying on track through the day.
> 
> *[Thanks!/I]*_
> 
> I have two.  My son's field trip to a local park with the parents in the morning.  We were teasing him and a friend saying we were going to wear tshirts with pictures of them on them and we're going to sing a song about how much we love our boys.  I also have my first 5K on wednesday evening!  I know I can do it, and I'll remember, dead last finish beats did not finish, trumps did not start.  I'm a little nervous, but happy it's an all womens race.  _


_

Good luck with your 5K!



pjlla said:



			**SLIGHTLY OT CHAT AHEAD.... PROCEED WITH CAUTION OR PASS ON THE RIGHT**


So.... I've been thinking about getting a FB page to try and keep in better touch with extended family.  DD ALWAYS knows the family news long before I do.  My b.day is coming up and this was going to be a good way to prove to myself that I can still keep up with the "young people" stuff!  So DD is really excited and gets me all set up last night.  

BUT IT IS SO WEIRD.... why do I want ALL OF THESE PEOPLE plus their friends and their friends friends, knowing my "status" at the moment and such.  Like.... I was just on FB to start trying it out.  Not a big deal that I see that a friend slept 12 hours last night.  She coached a SO team this weekend, so she was wiped out.  But really.... did I need to see every comment that her friends (most of whom I don't even know) made?  And if I make a comment, do I really want all of her friends seeing it??  

Make sense??  Clear as mud?? It really makes me think twice (or three times) about ANY comments I will make.  I was hoping it would be a nice casual way to share family new/gossip.... but I don't really want it out there for everyone I've ever/never known to see.  

When I post HERE, I KNOW it is possibly seen by anyone/everyone in the entire world. And as honest as I am, I do censor myself because of that.  But I was thinking that FB would allow for a bit more "personal" conversation.  And the "chat" is a PITA unless the other person is online at the same time.  

I'll keep my FB page, but I don't think I will check it/use it very often.

***OT NOW OVER**

Had a nice healthy breakfast and now I am procrastinating on the kitchen project.  I am DREADING cleaning the greasy dusty mess above the kitchen cabinets.... ICK!  I won't TELL YOU how many years it has been since I really cleaned up there!!  Just the top of the fridge took three levels of wiping to clear the grease/dust... and that was AFTER I moved and washed my chicken collection (now in the consignment box... anyone else collect chickens?).

Well... I'll give myself until lunch time to chill and then I will attack the mess with a vengeance!................P
		
Click to expand...


I, too, am very cautious about what I post on FB. I am a little less reluctant here because I don't use my actual name nor have I posted any pictures, but that being said, I completely understand what you are saying._


----------



## tigger813

flipflopmom said:


> I meant to quote this earlier, b/c it has stuck in my head.  But I forgot.  If this is true, why is it that Friday I ate 500 calories over, and my weight was up 2 pounds??????  This is what my body does to me.  My goal range for weight loss, according to sparkpeople, is 1200-1500, and if I get closer to 1300, no loss.  If I go over 1500, I gain.  Is this metabolism related, or am I a weirdo that needs to be under 1200 to lose.  At 1200, I can lose about 1 -3 pounds a week, that's with running 9-12 miles during the week.
> 
> Any ideas?



That's confusing to me too! I know I don't eat over 3500 calories a day. I walk 6-10 miles a day plus other activities usually. Now, today is another story, as was the whole weekend! 

DH just laid down on the couch. We have laundry all over the bed which we need to start folding! I guess I should get off the computer and get folding!


----------



## Rose&Mike

flipflopmom said:


> I meant to quote this earlier, b/c it has stuck in my head.  But I forgot.  If this is true, why is it that Friday I ate 500 calories over, and my weight was up 2 pounds??????  This is what my body does to me.  My goal range for weight loss, according to sparkpeople, is 1200-1500, and if I get closer to 1300, no loss.  If I go over 1500, I gain.  Is this metabolism related, or am I a weirdo that needs to be under 1200 to lose.  At 1200, I can lose about 1 -3 pounds a week, that's with running 9-12 miles during the week.
> 
> Any ideas?



one word--salt. Didn't you have pizza? I had a small order of fries Friday night and was up 2.2 on Saturday. It was gone today. Surprisingly, the popcorn didn't do it to me. But I was really good with the water yesterday after our long run, so i think that helped with the popcorn salt.


----------



## tigger813

Rose&Mike said:


> one word--salt. Didn't you have pizza? I had a small order of fries Friday night and was up 2.2 on Saturday. It was gone today. Surprisingly, the popcorn didn't do it to me. But I was really good with the water yesterday after our long run, so i think that helped with the popcorn salt.



Good point about the salt! That happened to me 2 weeks ago! I was so good all week but that one night of too much salt really did me in for the week!

I'm climbing back on the healthy wagon tomorrow!!!!! I PROMISE!!!!! NO MORE FOOLING AROUND!


----------



## pinkle

gardengirlct said:


> I would love to join if it's not too late. I have well over 100 lbs to lose and need all the support I can get.



welcome........you've got to start somewhere!!!!  Let's go


----------



## my3princes

We did a ton of housework today in prep for our party next Sunday.  I also went shopping with DS13 and DH   Tonight I spent rebuilding DHs bathing suit as he lost weight and shortening DS13's suit and a couple of pair of pants for the cruise.  I'm working hard at picking projects off my to do list.  Of course there is tons more to do, but staying so busy is keeping me from eating.  I have to force myself to stop and eat.


----------



## lecach

QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?


Well, this probably isnt the place to admit this , but on Friday on our way to the beach we're taking a detour to a famous doughnut shop and I am looking forward to it:

http://www.newsobserver.com/2010/06/08/520219/doughnut-worth-drive-oh-my-god.html


----------



## cclovesdis

NCRedding said:


> Diet not going well with all the parties and all the leftovers.  I threw out all the fattening leftovers this morning, but have lots of baggies of veggies left.



 Way to start fresh! (No pun intended. )



maiziezoe said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I think it is going to be a lazy day here and I am okay with that.  I want to go for a run but I can't tell if it is going to rain or not. It's kind of gray out there.
> 
> *QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?*
> 
> I am looking forward to getting a puppy this week!! Probably tomorrow! Lord Stanley Byfuglien (Stan for short)! I can't wait! Oh, and on Wednesday my oldest son turns 22... (I can't believe I will have a 22 year old and a 3 year old... what was I thinking?). On Thursday I am going to take the kids down to Chicago to see their brother and we will take him out to lunch. On Friday my step-daughter moves in with us for a month. On Monday I have to have blood work done and on Tuesday I have to have a mammogram... not looking to that so much.



A puppy! How wonderful! Have a great week! Hoping for good test results!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> just stopping in to say hey!
> 
> Busy few weeks with Graduation, last day of school, variety show, and prepping for Disney. And we are all sick, really really sick. Not fun stuff at all!!!
> 
> So I probably won't be around much this week, with the last week of school. Just wanted to touch base with everyone.
> 
> I'll be gone to WDW from June 26- July 4 but I might pop in via eticket.



Enjoy your trip and feel better!



mikamah said:


> I don't collect chickens, but I do have stuff on top of the kitchen cabinets, and it's the only place that gets cleaned every year because I switch it out to christmas decorations every december.  I have a collection salmon falls stoneware.  *I think it's from Dover, NH.*



It is! I have a piece at the table on my right. Oh, and I used to live there.



Connie96 said:


> The run with DN was good. We did run/walk intervals for 5.5 miles. She did great! We went a little slower than my recent pace, but still good.







Rose&Mike said:


> DS's bf from home is leaving this morning to go see him for a week and dh and I went to the grocery and bought a bunch of food to send with him. Last time I sent money for groceries, DS bought new headphones. I am really ok with that, because he's on a full academic scholarship, even gets spending money so I don't mind spoiling him a little. I'm really missing him this week, not sure why. He comes home for a long weekend on the 24th, so looking forward to that.



You must be so proud of your son! Enjoy your visit with him!



lovedvc said:


> QOTD: I am really looking forward to this weeks weigh in.  It's time for me to pull out all the stops this week and go for a big number.  I am so close to goal I can taste it.  I have an outside competition going on with some friends as too who can lose the biggest percentage of body fat before our upcoming cruise.  The weigh in is 3 weeks from now and I'm in second place and that's not good enough.  If I pull big numbers over the next few weeks I should be able to win.  The biggest win of all will be that I will be back to my goal weight and I will wear it proud on that cruise.



Good luck with your weigh-in this week!



donac said:


> My ds2 graduated two years ago.  It has been an adjustment for dh and I but at the same time it is a lot of fun.  I know a few couples who are very worried about it.  We have a lot to do together and we also have things we do apart.



When my sister and I were both in college, my mom used to love when my dad took a business trip. I better understand why now. Thanks!



maiziezoe said:


> Just got back from running 5 miles... I was attacked by a red-wing blackbird while I was running.
> 
> I was a little tiffed at the bird... then I was thankful that it only attacked my head, and didn't poop on me.
> 
> Silver lining....



Way to go on your run! So glad to hear that there was no poop involved. 



tigger813 said:


> I've been having an emotional day. It was difficult to say goodbye to our minister. I feel very emotional still and have pretty much eaten all of my calories for the day. We're watching the AUS vs GER soccer match now. I'm just feeling very down. I got out a few tears but not enough I think as I still feel I could burst into tears at any moment! Just going to take it easy today and if the weather improves later DD1 and I will take a walk. For dinner I'll just make my strawberry smoothie. I have to get more strawberries tomorrow as I'm almost out!
> 
> Weather hasn't helped my mood either OK, done whining. I think I'll just watch the game and try to just relax the rest of the day.





tigger813 said:


> Thanks! I have scheduled my 5:30am walk with my neighbor tomorrow so that will get me going in the morning!



Sounds like tomorrow will be a better day already! Hoping so! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I ran 6M this morning before church. I usually do incline walking the day after my long run, but I don't think it's helping much, so I decided to try running. My legs are really feeling it, I've never done 16M in 2 days before. I want to run another 6 tomorrow, we'll see how my legs are doing. Of course, I had a big bowl of popcorn this afternoon which probably negated all my efforts...all the more reason to try to run again tomorrow. Or maybe take a day off. I'm pretty committed to doing another 10M on Tuesday since I'll have the time, so I may take tomorrow off with that in mind.
> 
> Maria



Since I'm still trying to be consistent with C25K, I am going to leave my comment at that. 



N&B'smom said:


> I must confess, I don't deserve to hang with you guys.  My weekend has been horrible.    I blame it on the HORRIBLE case of PMS I have.  I'm so mad at myself.





njcarita said:


> we have all had bad days....weekend... weeks and years.... Call a "do over".... and start over





tigger813 said:


> I feel the same way! But tomorrow is a new day and a new start!
> 
> As I mentioned my minister's last day at our church was today and it was very emotional. She gave everyone in the congregation a wooden robin's egg to say that this is not the end but a new beginning of life! I'm going to remember that when I have a bad day! I can always make a fresh start. I need one after this weekend. I ended up having Velveeta Shells and cheese with the family for supper! I also really want a chocolate frappe! I've eaten nothing healthy all day. I don't think I will get on the scale for a few days. (All of you know me and find that hard to believe. Let's see if I stick to that this time.)I think this has been worse for me than Memorial Day weekend!
> 
> But tomorrow is a new day! A new beginning! I feel like tomorrow will be a fresh start and I will feel better after my walk in the morning. Hopefully the weather is improving as it's been pretty crummy here since yesterday afternoon. It feels like this has been a never ending weekend! Field Day tomorrow so I should get a bit of a workout then too!





BernardandMissBianca said:


> we've all been there. Me, more times then I can count.
> 
> Call today a wash and start fresh tomorrow.



Ditto, ditto, and ditto, plus 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I guess it's better this week then the week at WDW (again) but still, why me?!?!



You hit the nail on the head there!



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm feeling better. Don't know where the cranky came from. We did some gardening today and floated in the pool. We also paid our registration for the Wine & Dine and bought our plane tickets, so I guess it's official. I asked DS again today if he was going to come, and he said--of course Mom, I wouldn't miss it. Made me feel good. He'll be hanging out at epcot, hopefully with a friend, waiting for us to finish. *Too exciting.*
> 
> We're also going to run a 10k on July 3rd hoping to get a time good enough to qualify for a better starting corral. (Don't know if I'm using the right terms.)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good evening.



That is exciting! Good luck with your 10K in a few weeks!



flipflopmom said:


> Well, a Sunday at Mom's, you know what that means!  Actually, I didn't do too badly, lowfat turkey and cheese sandwich, then I ate more turkey and cheese rolled up in a lettuce leaf, then at dinner another turkey and cheese roll up, sprinkle in 3 chocolate chip cookies and a handful of peanut M&M's, and a LOT of cantalope and watermelon.  Without the cookies and M&M's, the choices wouldn't have been that bad, but with all the fruit I feel VERY bloated and blah!
> 
> Our pastor did a sermon on heaven today.  He showed images of different things the Bible mentions, new bodies, no tears, etc.  The last one was our loved ones that have gone on before, and he put a huge picture of Daddy on the screen.  I've been down ever since, *even though I think it was meant to make us feel better.  *
> 
> It's starting to hit me that Sunday is Father's Day.  When we booked our trip, we didn't look at an events calendar, just dates to make sure I would be out of school, etc.  I am thinking it will be VERY good that we are checking in to WDW on Father's Day, I think a church service and being at home will be too much.  Commercials got to me today, too.
> 
> That being said, please don't shy away from mentioning Father's Day on here, as it makes me glad for people to be close to their Daddys.  And I know some of you aren't, and haven't been, so here are  for you, since I consider myself a very, very blessed individual to have had such a wonderful relationship with mine.
> 
> Got that out of the way.  I am trying to talk myself into increasing my long run to 6M, and doing it in the am.  The girls are spending the night with Mom, and I have a workday at school tomorrow, but I'll still have a little more time.  If I can get my tummy to cooperate, that is!  Off to check my planner to find out what this hour of the day is supposed to hold.
> 
> Yet another book.  I should just start a WISH journal to unload all this on.  Sorry guys!
> Taryn



I think you are right. Again, not a professional, just my opinion. Enjoy your time without the girls tonight.



gardengirlct said:


> I would love to join if it's not too late. I have well over 100 lbs to lose and need all the support I can get.



Welcome! Glad you found us! Please, introduce yourself. We've been talking about Facebook and privacy so, I feel compelled to mention that you can be as discrete as you want in introducing yourself. Again, welcome!



lovedvc said:


> Sure you can join us at anytime.  Welcome Aboard.  After you have completed 10 posts you can PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo.  Good Luck.





tigger813 said:


> Welcome aboard!!!!! Let us all know if you have any questions! We are always happy to help! If you haven't done so already, read the first page for all the details of the challenge! Glad you've joined us for this adventure!!!!!



You may want to post questions/clarifications/comments/concerns, etc to get your count up so you PM LuvBaloo your starting weight this Friday, or earlier. We are a pretty active thread, so I would venture a guess that someone will respond quite quickly.



flipflopmom said:


> I meant to quote this earlier, b/c it has stuck in my head.  But I forgot.  If this is true, why is it that Friday I ate 500 calories over, and my weight was up 2 pounds??????  This is what my body does to me.  My goal range for weight loss, according to sparkpeople, is 1200-1500, and if I get closer to 1300, no loss.  If I go over 1500, I gain.  Is this metabolism related, or am I a weirdo that needs to be under 1200 to lose.  At 1200, I can lose about 1 -3 pounds a week, that's with running 9-12 miles during the week.
> 
> Any ideas?



Sorry, I can't be of much help. I am using WW online and counting points. I do know that spreading out my WPA/Flex points throughout the week works better for me than using a lot in one meal/day.



tigger813 said:


> DH just laid down on the couch. We have laundry all over the bed which we need to start folding! I guess I should get off the computer and get folding!



Have a great night!


----------



## pjlla

Just hopping on to say good night to all!  I hope you all have a super week.  For those who struggled this weekend, make a FRESH START first thing tomorrow morning and by Tuesday you will be feeling much better and more IN CONTROL!  

I'm off to check on the shower status of my kids... belly is grumbling with hunger, so obviously not enough dinner.  Maybe some micro popcorn before bed??  TTYT................P


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening Everyone!

I had an okay day, considering I ate a meal at my grandmother's house and then a meal at my grandparents' house. I think I mentioned that they live very close to one another. I can walk from one house to the other in about 5 minutes. It ended up being a much busier day than I expected. I did get in a 40 minute workout including warm-up and cool-down. I am very happy about that. I also got in all my water for the day.

I am ready for bed so I will post tomorrow's QOTD now.

*Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?*



For me, it is some kind of dessert at least a few times a week. It can be a 1-2 point Skinny Cow/WW Dessert or a cookie that I can eat. Really just about anything that is similar in some way to a dessert menu at a restaurant.



Have a great day tomorrow everyone! I will try to post in the mornng, but I can't promise. Also, I shouldn't post from work, so you may not hear from me until later tomorrow night, especially if I go for my planned run on the treadmill at the gym.


----------



## LMDisneygirl

Oh, I'm sorry, what's that you say?  I was supposed to be watching what I was eating and making healthier choices this weekend???  Oh dear!  Sigh.....

Tomorrow is a new day, tomorrow is a new day, tomorrow is a new day!  Slimfast for breakfast (because I really don't care about breakfast, but I know it's important to have something, and that's easy), Lean Cuisine for lunch, make dinner at home.  Back on track, that's what I'll be!  Let's plan on it anyway.


----------



## gardengirlct

Thanks for the welcome. I've been a long time lurker and enjoy seeing how supportive everyone is to each other. I recently went thru some health scares (everything turned out ok) and know that if I don't lose some weight and get healthy, that I won't be so lucky next time. 
I plan on eating better and walking everyday. I am thinking about doing the Princess 1/2 but I have this stupid mental block that even if I eat well and exercise I'll never lose any weight. I know that doesn't make sense, but since I think that way I tend to self sabotage after 3-4 days of a healthier lifestyle. 
So, I'm hoping that with some support and posting with others in the same situation it might help.


----------



## Rose&Mike

gardengirlct said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I've been a long time lurker and enjoy seeing how supportive everyone is to each other. I recently went thru some health scares (everything turned out ok) and know that if I don't lose some weight and get healthy, that I won't be so lucky next time.
> I plan on eating better and walking everyday. I am thinking about doing the Princess 1/2 but I have this stupid mental block that even if I eat well and exercise I'll never lose any weight. I know that doesn't make sense, but since I think that way I tend to self sabotage after 3-4 days of a healthier lifestyle.
> So, I'm hoping that with some support and posting with others in the same situation it might help.



I think everyone has felt that way at one time or another, and we all have to work on the self-sabotaging thoughts and food choices.  You have come to a good place. If you put in the time and work you can do it and there will be lots of people here to cheer you on!

Welcome!!!

LMDisneygirl--tomorrow is a new day! You can do it!


----------



## tigger813

Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?

Hmmmm....????? Well, you all know me and my daily treat: handful of M&Ms and my weekend treat: flavored white Russians...(had way too many this weekend) I'm going to try and start eating more fruits again. I was eating a lot of clementines awhile back. I love watermelon in the summer too. I need to figure out how to enjoy my weekend drink(s) and not put on 2 pounds every weekend. I'm hoping being really busy this week will help me get back on track. I will eat smart instead of dangerously with this crazy schedule. I have already decided to order pizza on Tuesday for the girls. I'm going to order something healthier for me to have! I may just get myself a chicken Caesar salad wrap. I'll decide Tuesday. I try and plan way too far ahead sometimes.

I came back on while I wait for the last load of laundry to dry. I'm worried our dryer is dying! I've had to put things through twice the last few loads and we really can't afford a new dryer right now!!!!! UGH!!!!! We need to win the lottery!!!!!!!


----------



## Connie96

cclovesdis said:


> *Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?*



Well... I haven't incorporated any food treats into my routine yet. At this point, seeing the scale coming down is treat enough for me.


I've seen several ladies voicing their frustration about the days when the scale is up after successful days of eating and exercising. I know how that feels and I would encourage you to NOT weigh yourself every day. I've done that before and if I had good weigh-in days, I would "coast" for a couple days and if I had less-than-good weigh-in days, I would start questioning whether it was worth even trying. Neither of these outcomes is helpful in reaching a long-term goal. Right now, I am weighing myself twice a week. Once on Monday, to keep me honest on the weekend, and once on Friday for our BL weigh-in. Over the past three weeks, I have been down each time except one Monday when I was even. I know it won't always happen that way, but taking three or four or even seven days between weigh-ins gives me a better chance of seeing what I need to see to keep me motivated. Anyway... there's no right or wrong frequency for weighing, but if you're spending too many days getting frustrated, it might be worth trying something different.


----------



## N&B'smom

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Man, I hate being sick!!



I hope you're feeling better soon!!!  Being sick is a bummer.  

Tomorrow is a new day and I am looking forward to it.  I feel SO much better (and in control) when I'm making healthy choices and not just shoving anything/everything into my face.


----------



## Craftydawn

Hi everyone! 

It's been a while since I have posted. Just finished my online schooling and can now devote more time to keeping up on the posts. I had 21 pages to read when I got up this morning. 

A little about myself. My name is Dawn and I am 35. I have been married for almost 15 years (on the 17th). No children of my own, but I have an almost-21-year-old step-daughter. I have been overweight most of my life and know, due to medical problems, that I NEED to get the weight off. I had back surgery last October for a slipped disk. Not fun. I also have high blood pressure and am hoping to be able to get off of the medication. I love Disney and am going to Disney World this December for the first time!! (Well, I went to MK for 1/2 day back in 1998). I live in California, so I have been to DL a lot of times. I am sure I will think of more to add as time goes on. 
I also am VERY happy that the Celtics won tonight!  I may be from California, but I am NOT a Lakers fan. DH is from the New England area so I LOVE the Patriots, Celtics, and Red Sox. Don't get to watch hockey out here, otherwise I am sure I would be watching the Bruins too. 

I have been doing well this weekend with food. I used to use WW online, but I wasn't using it enough for the cost so I started using Sparkpeople and really like it so far. I try to walk often but switched shoes Friday and now have a big blister on the back of my heal. OUCH!  I am going to try to get a pair of Payless's version of the Shape-Up shoes to see how those work out.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Okay,  I've been away from the thread all week, and will hopefully get all caught up tomorrow evening.
I had a busy week last week, with stuff happening every evening, and wrapping up with my oldest nephew graduating from high school on Friday.  He enjoyed his day of being the center of attention in the family.  There was a big BBQ to celebrate after the ceremony.  Lots of veggies available for eating 
Unfortunately, what I thought was bad allergies turned into a nasty headcold and I've spent most of the weekend in bed, but I'm starting feel better.
I only managed to get out and run one day last week, but I'm hoping my head clears up soon and I get back out there with week 2 of c25k.

Anyhow, before I head back to bed, 
here's the list of people who haven't reported in yet for June 11th. 

3TinskAndAnEeyore
alisaheather
buzz5985
CaptJackSparrowsGirl
cativa
CharityLynn
chrissyd1
czkmom
DisCanCan
disneygrlkat
donac
EeyoresButterfly
escape
ibouncetoo
jenanderson
Jenna319
keenercam
kimara
Kimkimba
Leleluvsdis
Lucky'sMom
luvmy3jewels
MickeyMagic
My2Pixies
pjlla
PrincessEmilysMommy
PRINCESSVIJA
Psychodisney
redwalker
RENThead09
sahbushka
ScrappyTink
SunnyB1066
tea pot
tiki23
uptown girl44
wdwfan6
Worfiedoodles
Yunchman


----------



## flipflopmom

my3princes said:


> Tonight I spent rebuilding DHs bathing suit as he lost weight and shortening DS13's suit and a couple of pair of pants for the cruise.



I envy people with those talents!  Good for you, it feels good to knock stuff off a to-do list!  



lecach said:


> Well, this probably isnt the place to admit this , but on Friday on our way to the beach we're taking a detour to a famous doughnut shop and I am looking forward to it:




Carolina Beach, huh?  I love those smaller NC beaches, so calm and pretty!  And well, I am looking forward to WDW food, kinda , too!  A treat every now and then, right!



pjlla said:


> For those who struggled this weekend, make a FRESH START first thing tomorrow morning and by Tuesday you will be feeling much better and more IN CONTROL!



Thanks P - I have a pjilla plan all in place for the week, so I hope I can feel in control.  



cclovesdis said:


> I did get in a 40 minute workout including warm-up and cool-down. I am very happy about that. I also got in all my water for the day.



  Good for you!



LMDisneygirl said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, what's that you say?  I was supposed to be watching what I was eating and making healthier choices this weekend???  Oh dear!  Sigh.....



  You've got a plan in place!  Stick to it!



gardengirlct said:


> I plan on eating better and walking everyday. I am thinking about doing the Princess 1/2 but I have this stupid mental block that even if I eat well and exercise I'll never lose any weight. I know that doesn't make sense, but since I think that way I tend to self sabotage after 3-4 days of a healthier lifestyle.



We are definitely here to help each other!



tigger813 said:


> [I came back on while I wait for the last load of laundry to dry. I'm worried our dryer is dying! I've had to put things through twice the last few loads and we really can't afford a new dryer right now!!!!! UGH!!!!! We need to win the lottery!!!!!!!



Tracey, my dryer started acting up like that a few months ago, and it turned out there was a LOT of lint in there.  I clean the screen, but a bunch had piled up under the screen.  A clothes hanger, some gymnastics, a bunch of lint out, and it was back in working order.  Try checking in hidden places for lint build up!



N&B'smom said:


> Tomorrow is a new day and I am looking forward to it.  I feel SO much better (and in control) when I'm making healthy choices and not just shoving anything/everything into my face.



Well said! 


Craftydawn said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been doing well this weekend with food. I used to use WW online, but I wasn't using it enough for the cost so I started using Sparkpeople and really like it so far. I try to walk often but switched shoes Friday and now have a big blister on the back of my heal. OUCH!  I am going to try to get a pair of Payless's version of the Shape-Up shoes to see how those work out.



Hey there!  I'm working on my master's degree, so I know what you mean!



LuvBaloo said:


> Okay,  I've been away from the thread all week, and will hopefully get all caught up tomorrow evening.
> Unfortunately, what I thought was bad allergies turned into a nasty headcold and I've spent most of the weekend in bed, but I'm starting feel better.
> I only managed to get out and run one day last week, but I'm hoping my head clears up soon and I get back out there with week 2 of c25k.



Busy times, we understand.  Hoping you continue to feel better soon!

Okay, I am totally agreeing with your theory on salt.  My fingers look like sausages today, could hardly get my wedding ring off this morning, and it usually falls off at least once a day b/c it is too big now.  Had a little coffee, going for a run in a few minutes, hoping all that will help get it off!  

After my run, I have to take out the trash, and get ready for a workday.  Time to see how much I can accomplish in 2 hours and 15 minutes!

Have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Craftydawn said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's been a while since I have posted. Just finished my online schooling and can now devote more time to keeping up on the posts. I had 21 pages to read when I got up this morning.
> 
> A little about myself. My name is Dawn and I am 35. I have been married for almost 15 years (on the 17th). No children of my own, but I have an almost-21-year-old step-daughter. I have been overweight most of my life and know, due to medical problems, that I NEED to get the weight off. I had back surgery last October for a slipped disk. Not fun. I also have high blood pressure and am hoping to be able to get off of the medication. I love Disney and am going to Disney World this December for the first time!! (Well, I went to MK for 1/2 day back in 1998). I live in California, so I have been to DL a lot of times. I am sure I will think of more to add as time goes on.
> I also am VERY happy that the Celtics won tonight!  I may be from California, but I am NOT a Lakers fan. DH is from the New England area so I LOVE the Patriots, Celtics, and Red Sox. Don't get to watch hockey out here, otherwise I am sure I would be watching the Bruins too.
> 
> I have been doing well this weekend with food. I used to use WW online, but I wasn't using it enough for the cost so I started using Sparkpeople and really like it so far. I try to walk often but switched shoes Friday and now have a big blister on the back of my heal. OUCH!  I am going to try to get a pair of Payless's version of the Shape-Up shoes to see how those work out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday!



WOOHOO Celtics!!!! When are you going in December? I'll be there Dec. 1-9! Hoping to meet up with a few others the week I'm there!


----------



## tigger813

Just back from my 2.7 mile walk! It's gorgeous this morning! Saw the swans again but they were off in the distance!

Not going to go near the scale until at least Wednesday! I PROMISE!

Time to get DD1 moving! Field Day!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> one word--salt. Didn't you have pizza? I had a small order of fries Friday night and was up 2.2 on Saturday. It was gone today. Surprisingly, the popcorn didn't do it to me. But I was really good with the water yesterday after our long run, so i think that helped with the popcorn salt.





tigger813 said:


> Good point about the salt! That happened to me 2 weeks ago! I was so good all week but that one night of too much salt really did me in for the week!
> 
> I'm climbing back on the healthy wagon tomorrow!!!!! I PROMISE!!!!! NO MORE FOOLING AROUND!



Salt! I didn't even think of that. So true. I had a similar experience as Rose not too long ago myself.



my3princes said:


> We did a ton of housework today in prep for our party next Sunday.  I also went shopping with DS13 and DH   Tonight I spent rebuilding DHs bathing suit as he lost weight and shortening DS13's suit and a couple of pair of pants for the cruise.  *I'm working hard at picking projects off my to do list.*  Of course there is tons more to do, but staying so busy is keeping me from eating.  I have to force myself to stop and eat.







lecach said:


> QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?
> 
> 
> Well, this probably isnt the place to admit this , but on Friday on our way to the beach we're taking a detour to a famous doughnut shop and I am looking forward to it:
> 
> http://www.newsobserver.com/2010/06/08/520219/doughnut-worth-drive-oh-my-god.html



I think it was flipflopmom that said that you have to make changes that you can live with long-term and if a donut once and while works for you, than no problem. 



pjlla said:


> Just hopping on to say good night to all!  I hope you all have a super week.  For those who struggled this weekend, make a FRESH START first thing tomorrow morning and by Tuesday you will be feeling much better and more IN CONTROL!
> 
> I'm off to check on the shower status of my kids... belly is grumbling with hunger, so obviously not enough dinner.  Maybe some micro popcorn before bed??  TTYT................P



Starting fresh is a great feeling!  Thanks for the reminder!



LMDisneygirl said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, what's that you say?  I was supposed to be watching what I was eating and making healthier choices this weekend???  Oh dear!  Sigh.....
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day, tomorrow is a new day, tomorrow is a new day!  Slimfast for breakfast (because I really don't care about breakfast, but I know it's important to have something, and that's easy), Lean Cuisine for lunch, make dinner at home.  Back on track, that's what I'll be!  Let's plan on it anyway.



I know making a plan helps me. 



gardengirlct said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I've been a long time lurker and enjoy seeing how supportive everyone is to each other. I recently went thru some health scares (everything turned out ok) and know that if I don't lose some weight and get healthy, that I won't be so lucky next time.
> I plan on eating better and walking everyday. I am thinking about doing the Princess 1/2 but I have this stupid mental block that even if I eat well and exercise I'll never lose any weight. I know that doesn't make sense, but since I think that way I tend to self sabotage after 3-4 days of a healthier lifestyle.
> So, I'm hoping that with some support and posting with others in the same situation it might help.



The support here has helped me a lot. I was just posting a few days ago how I am actually up since the last challenge (I stress eat and binge), but I feel so much better about myself and my weight because of the support of my BL Dis friends.



Rose&Mike said:


> I think everyone has felt that way at one time or another, and we all have to work on the self-sabotaging thoughts and food choices.  You have come to a good place. If you put in the time and work you can do it and there will be lots of people here to cheer you on!
> 
> Welcome!!!
> 
> LMDisneygirl--tomorrow is a new day! You can do it!



Exactly!


----------



## cclovesdis

tigger813 said:


> Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?
> 
> Hmmmm....????? Well, you all know me and my daily treat: handful of M&Ms and my weekend treat: flavored white Russians...(had way too many this weekend) I'm going to try and start eating more fruits again. I was eating a lot of clementines awhile back. I love watermelon in the summer too. I need to figure out how to enjoy my weekend drink(s) and not put on 2 pounds every weekend. I'm hoping being really busy this week will help me get back on track. I will eat smart instead of dangerously with this crazy schedule. I have already decided to order pizza on Tuesday for the girls. I'm going to order something healthier for me to have! I may just get myself a chicken Caesar salad wrap. I'll decide Tuesday. I try and plan way too far ahead sometimes.
> 
> I came back on while I wait for the last load of laundry to dry. I'm worried our dryer is dying! I've had to put things through twice the last few loads and we really can't afford a new dryer right now!!!!! UGH!!!!! We need to win the lottery!!!!!!!



I love fruit! Clemintines are one of my favorites too. Supposedly 2 small ones are 0.5 points, but I'm sure I buy that. Pjlla? And, planning ahead, why not? Thanks for the reminder to do that.



Connie96 said:


> At this point, seeing the scale coming down is treat enough for me.



I love it! 



N&B'smom said:


> Tomorrow is a new day and I am looking forward to it.  I feel SO much better (and in control) when I'm making healthy choices and not just shoving anything/everything into my face.







Craftydawn said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's been a while since I have posted. Just finished my online schooling and can now devote more time to keeping up on the posts. I had 21 pages to read when I got up this morning.
> 
> A little about myself. My name is Dawn and I am 35. I have been married for almost 15 years (on the 17th). No children of my own, but I have an almost-21-year-old step-daughter. I have been overweight most of my life and know, due to medical problems, that I NEED to get the weight off. I had back surgery last October for a slipped disk. Not fun. I also have high blood pressure and am hoping to be able to get off of the medication. I love Disney and am going to Disney World this December for the first time!! (Well, I went to MK for 1/2 day back in 1998). I live in California, so I have been to DL a lot of times. I am sure I will think of more to add as time goes on.
> I also am VERY happy that the Celtics won tonight!  I may be from California, but I am NOT a Lakers fan. DH is from the New England area so I LOVE the Patriots, Celtics, and Red Sox. Don't get to watch hockey out here, otherwise I am sure I would be watching the Bruins too.
> 
> I have been doing well this weekend with food. I used to use WW online, but I wasn't using it enough for the cost so I started using Sparkpeople and really like it so far. I try to walk often but switched shoes Friday and now have a big blister on the back of my heal. OUCH!  I am going to try to get a pair of Payless's version of the Shape-Up shoes to see how those work out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday!



Welcome! Glad you introduced yourself! Lots of people here use Sparkpeople.



LuvBaloo said:


> Okay,  I've been away from the thread all week, and will hopefully get all caught up tomorrow evening.
> I had a busy week last week, with stuff happening every evening, and wrapping up with my oldest nephew graduating from high school on Friday.  He enjoyed his day of being the center of attention in the family.  There was a big BBQ to celebrate after the ceremony.  Lots of veggies available for eating
> Unfortunately, what I thought was bad allergies turned into a nasty headcold and I've spent most of the weekend in bed, but I'm starting feel better.
> I only managed to get out and run one day last week, but I'm hoping my head clears up soon and I get back out there with week 2 of c25k.



I was thinking about you this morning and going to post if anyone knew if you were A-OK. Feel better!



flipflopmom said:


> After my run, I have to take out the trash, and get ready for a workday.  *Time to see how much I can accomplish in 2 hours and 15 minutes!*
> Have a great day!
> Taryn



And I thought I was the only one who got up hours before I have to leave the house. Have a great day too!



tigger813 said:


> Just back from my 2.7 mile walk!



Wasn't it you that said, "THE ENERGIZER BUNNY IS BACK!"


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I can see that many of us are up-and-a-tem this morning. I did not sleep well for the first time in weeks. I stayed in bed for a while and finally got up and showered. I did manage to get a few things done before I came on here, but no exercise. Yesterday, or even Saturday, I planned to go to the gym tonight, so I WILL stick to that plan!

I'll be back on later, probably after my trip to the gym!

Happy Monday!


----------



## njcarita

cclovesdis said:


> *Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?*



real half and half and real sugar for my coffee ...


----------



## sherry

Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?

I need to have chocolate, a new favorite is WW dark choc raspberry ice cream bars.


----------



## flipflopmom

Back from my run.  Did 5.25.  Was going for 6, but around mile 3 my knee starting hurting, and the week before a WDW trip is NOT the time to push it too hard.  Feeling good now, a little tender.  

QOTD:  my treat?  I dunno.  There is nothing I want consistently, just a taste of something every now and then.  Or a bigger calorie meal, like pizza (just not in such mass quantities) every few weeks.

Have to share quickly - last night DH and I were watching losing it w/ Jillian as we were plotting for our trip.  I said "I wonder if she would come here and help me", DH informed me that there are people that need her a lot more than I do, yada yada.  Then "I am so proud of what you have done on your own. I don't know anyone that could lose 55 pounds without some sort of itemized plan, group meetings, etc."  My reply "Thanks, but why do you think I've spent so much time on Dis?   That's my key."  He laughed a bit, and said "your disney obsession doesn't play into that time??"  

Thank you guys  I hope you all have a dancing banana, sodium free  , exercise, veggie, journaling, and water filled day!

Taryn


----------



## jennz

flipflopmom said:


> Back from my run.  Did 5.25.  Was going for 6, but around mile 3 my knee starting hurting, and the week before a WDW trip is NOT the time to push it too hard.  Feeling good now, a little tender.
> 
> QOTD:  my treat?  I dunno.  There is nothing I want consistently, just a taste of something every now and then.  Or a bigger calorie meal, like pizza (just not in such mass quantities) every few weeks.
> 
> Have to share quickly - last night DH and I were watching losing it w/ Jillian as we were plotting for our trip.  I said "I wonder if she would come here and help me", DH informed me that there are people that need her a lot more than I do, yada yada.  Then "I am so proud of what you have done on your own. I don't know anyone that could lose 55 pounds without some sort of itemized plan, group meetings, etc."  My reply "Thanks, but why do you think I've spent so much time on Dis?   That's my key."  He laughed a bit, and said "your disney obsession doesn't play into that time??"
> 
> Thank you guys  I hope you all have a dancing banana, sodium free  , exercise, veggie, journaling, and water filled day!
> 
> Taryn



  Your dh is great!  I didn't think about a Disney obsession being healthy.


----------



## jennz

tigger813 said:


> Just back from my 2.7 mile walk! It's gorgeous this morning! Saw the swans again but they were off in the distance!
> 
> Not going to go near the scale until at least Wednesday! I PROMISE!
> 
> Time to get DD1 moving! Field Day!!!



Okay - starting a pool on when Tracey will actually get on the scale - I'm choosing today at 6:30 pm - anyone else in?    Sorry Tracey couldn't resist!   

I wish we had your weather...it's another humid humid allergy filled day here.    Yesterday I took the dogs for a walk and after 15 minutes they were laying down in the shade, poor things.  Today I'll plan a short outdoor walk and some indoor activities for myself.  Sadly cleaning must be one of them!  At least I'll be moving right?


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz said:


> Your dh is great!  I didn't think about a Disney obsession being healthy.



If I weren't obsessed with Disney, I wouldn't be on Disboards, which means I never would have found you guys.  It's definitely a healthy thing.  



jennz said:


> Okay - starting a pool on when Tracey will actually get on the scale - I'm choosing today at 6:30 pm - anyone else in?    Sorry Tracey couldn't resist!
> 
> I wish we had your weather...it's another humid humid allergy filled day here.



I'm in - I'm guessing tomorrow am, P, since you weigh less in the am!    It's very humid here already, had a hard time getting those dep inhales when I ran.  Of course, that made me start rethinking my plan to run a few am's in WDW.  Talk about humid!  

Now, I am really going to work!


----------



## jenanderson

I was away all day yesterday for my kids dance recital.  It was a really fun day but a long one!  For all of you who followed along with my job situation last week, thanks again for all the support.  I still feel bad that I didn't get the job iI wanted but it is time to begin to focus on moving forward.  I had a horrible week of eating and discovered I am a pro at finding reasons for over eating.  From saying I deserve to eat because I ran a 1/2 marathon to I am so emotional I need to eat to just one more day and I will be back on track...the excuses are all there.  No excuses today...a plan of action and back on track.

Time to catch up on some of what I missed yesterday...



tigger813 said:


> I've been having an emotional day. It was difficult to say goodbye to our minister. I feel very emotional still and have pretty much eaten all of my calories for the day. We're watching the AUS vs GER soccer match now. I'm just feeling very down. I got out a few tears but not enough I think as I still feel I could burst into tears at any moment! Just going to take it easy today and if the weather improves later DD1 and I will take a walk. For dinner I'll just make my strawberry smoothie. I have to get more strawberries tomorrow as I'm almost out!



  Sounds like it was a difficult goodbye for you.  I hope you are feeling better today.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I ran 6M this morning before church. I usually do incline walking the day after my long run, but I don't think it's helping much, so I decided to try running. My legs are really feeling it, I've never done 16M in 2 days before. I want to run another 6 tomorrow, we'll see how my legs are doing. Of course, I had a big bowl of popcorn this afternoon which probably negated all my efforts...all the more reason to try to run again tomorrow. Or maybe take a day off. I'm pretty committed to doing another 10M on Tuesday since I'll have the time, so I may take tomorrow off with that in mind.



Maria - I am tired just reading about all your running.  You are going to inspire me to get going again and put in some serious miles.



N&B'smom said:


> I must confess, I don't deserve to hang with you guys.  My weekend has been horrible.    I blame it on the HORRIBLE case of PMS I have.  I'm so mad at myself.



  You totally deserve to hang with all of us.  Just look at all the postings of people who need a "do over".  Today is a new day.



tigger813 said:


> As I mentioned my minister's last day at our church was today and it was very emotional. She gave everyone in the congregation a wooden robin's egg to say that this is not the end but a new beginning of life! I'm going to remember that when I have a bad day! I can always make a fresh start. I need one after this weekend. I ended up having Velveeta Shells and cheese with the family for supper! I also really want a chocolate frappe! I've eaten nothing healthy all day. I don't think I will get on the scale for a few days. (All of you know me and find that hard to believe. Let's see if I stick to that this time.)I think this has been worse for me than Memorial Day weekend!



I like the visual of the egg...we all need to think about how this is a new life for us all.



flipflopmom said:


> Our pastor did a sermon on heaven today.  He showed images of different things the Bible mentions, new bodies, no tears, etc.  The last one was our loved ones that have gone on before, and he put a huge picture of Daddy on the screen.  I've been down ever since, even though I think it was meant to make us feel better.
> 
> It's starting to hit me that Sunday is Father's Day.  When we booked our trip, we didn't look at an events calendar, just dates to make sure I would be out of school, etc.  I am thinking it will be VERY good that we are checking in to WDW on Father's Day, I think a church service and being at home will be too much.  Commercials got to me today, too.
> 
> That being said, please don't shy away from mentioning Father's Day on here, as it makes me glad for people to be close to their Daddys.  And I know some of you aren't, and haven't been, so here are  for you, since *I consider myself a very, very blessed individual to have had such a wonderful relationship with mine.*
> 
> Got that out of the way.  I am trying to talk myself into increasing my long run to 6M, and doing it in the am.



Taryn -  about how you feel about your dad.  I think that even though it the images was suppose to make you feel good, it would be hard.  It sounds like you and your father were very close.  

Good luck with you long run!  I think you will find that you can easily do the 6M!  



cclovesdis said:


> For me, it is some kind of dessert at least a few times a week. It can be a 1-2 point Skinny Cow/WW Dessert or a cookie that I can eat. Really just about anything that is similar in some way to a dessert menu at a restaurant.



I love this idea!  I think knowing I am getting a dessert would make me feel so much happier about the dieting.



LMDisneygirl said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, what's that you say?  I was supposed to be watching what I was eating and making healthier choices this weekend???  Oh dear!  Sigh.....



As you said...tomorrow is a new day!  



gardengirlct said:


> I plan on eating better and walking everyday. I am thinking about doing the Princess 1/2 but I have this stupid mental block that even if I eat well and exercise I'll never lose any weight. I know that doesn't make sense, but since I think that way I tend to self sabotage after 3-4 days of a healthier lifestyle.
> So, I'm hoping that with some support and posting with others in the same situation it might help.



There are a bunch of us here who are planning on doing the Princess 1/2 and I think with a plan and a healthier lifestyle you could totally do it. 

You will find tons of support here!



LuvBaloo said:


> here's the list of people who haven't reported in yet for June 11th....
> 
> jenanderson



Sorry!  I have not been doing so good at reporting in on time this challenge.  I think I get so caught up with recording all the COW data that I forget.  Thanks for the reminder and I promise to do better!  I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## MushyMushy

Well, I'm back after taking a break this weekend. I don't know what happened, but I just fell into this relentless exhaustion and basically did nothing but sleep, eat and watch TV all weekend! I must have needed the sleep because I'm feeling a good bit better today and feeling more like myself. So, back on the wagon for me. 

*Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?*

I love the single serving ice cream packages that Edy's makes. They're all so good and it helps me not overdo it in the portion sizes. I've also occasionally found some single serving sizes in Hershey ice cream, but the store sells out of them quickly.


----------



## my3princes

I woke up naseaus this morning, but no time to consider being ill.  I've made 4 dozen cookies (not tempted to snack on them with a tummy ache )  Now I need to get out of the house to pick up class trip supplies then I'm chaperoning a field trip for my 1st grader, if it doesn't rain.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!!  This thread is hopping, and once again I feel like I can't catch up.  I did 3.1 miles this morning in 48 min, which is very slow to some of you, but it's ok for me.  I haven't been getting my 3 days a week, and I think that's why I haven't been able to pick up any speed.  Now that school is almost out, I'm going to make that 3 day a week commitment. 

Taryn-  Hugs to you on the service yesterday, and fathers day coming up.  I know how hard these special days are, and so much harder since you were so close to your daddy.  I hope lots of your wonderful memories will help you through these days, and I know he will be with you in spirit on your disney trip.   My dad's been gone 15 years now, but fathers day is always emotional.  We were very close, and I think I was his favorite child.

I agree with all the salt talk.  Definitely sodium retention, and bowel habits can contribute to weight gains on a day to day basis.  I kow they say not to weigh daily, but I do, and like today, I am up 3 pounds, but had pizza and cesear salad yesterday, but I know I didn't eat 3 pounds worth, so I ride it out and try not to get stressed over it.  Unfortunately, I've been doing this long enough now to know when it's an accurate gain or not.  

  Hugs to everyone who's feeling under the weather, hope you're feeling better soon.  

Have a happy, healthy day.


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> I have two.  My son's field trip to a local park with the parents in the morning.  We were teasing him and a friend saying we were going to wear tshirts with pictures of them on them and we're going to sing a song about how much we love our boys.  I also have my first 5K on wednesday evening!  I know I can do it, and I'll remember, dead last finish beats did not finish, trumps did not start.  I'm a little nervous, but happy it's an all womens race.



Good luck on your 5K Wednesday!  I know you'll do great!  



mikamah said:


> Looking forward to one of these with you after the princess!!!  Maybe two, we'll have just run/walked 13.1 miles, right.



We will definitely deserve a drink or two after the Princess!!!    I thought I remembered reading somewhere that the Welch Dragon in England is a traditional after marathon drink.  That is one of those important details that we need to be be figuring out!   
[/QUOTE]

*pjlla* hope the kitchen turns out great!  I don't use FB myself so I have no help to give you but will be interested to hear what others have to say.



maiziezoe said:


> I am looking forward to getting a puppy this week!! Probably tomorrow! Lord Stanley Byfuglien (Stan for short)! I can't wait! Oh, and on Wednesday my oldest son turns 22... (I can't believe I will have a 22 year old and a 3 year old... what was I thinking?). On Thursday I am going to take the kids down to Chicago to see their brother and we will take him out to lunch. On Friday my step-daughter moves in with us for a month. On Monday I have to have blood work done and on Tuesday I have to have a mammogram... not looking to that so much.



Ooo!  A new puppy!  How fun!  Be sure and post pics, please!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> just stopping in to say hey!
> 
> Busy few weeks with Graduation, last day of school, variety show, and prepping for Disney. And we are all sick, really really sick. Not fun stuff at all!!!
> 
> So I probably won't be around much this week, with the last week of school. Just wanted to touch base with everyone.
> 
> I'll be gone to WDW from June 26- July 4 but I might pop in via eticket.



 Hi Buffy!  Have a wonderful time at WDW!  



lovedvc said:


> QOTD: I am really looking forward to this weeks weigh in.  It's time for me to pull out all the stops this week and go for a big number.  I am so close to goal I can taste it.  I have an outside competition going on with some friends as too who can lose the biggest percentage of body fat before our upcoming cruise.  The weigh in is 3 weeks from now and I'm in second place and that's not good enough.  If I pull big numbers over the next few weeks I should be able to win.  *The biggest win of all will be that I will be back to my goal weight and I will wear it proud on that cruise*.



You can do it!  



maiziezoe said:


> Just got back from running 5 miles... I was attacked by a red-wing blackbird while I was running. I was a little tiffed at the bird... then I was thankful that it only attacked my head, and didn't poop on me.   Silver lining....



 That is a good run when you don't get pooped on!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I have Monday and Tuesday off with ds since his school year ended last Friday. I am finally taking him to see the new Shrek movie on Tuesday. We've wanted to go, but our weekends have just been too busy. I'm hoping for a very funny movie!
> 
> I ran 6M this morning before church. I usually do incline walking the day after my long run, but I don't think it's helping much, so I decided to try running. My legs are really feeling it, I've never done 16M in 2 days before. I want to run another 6 tomorrow, we'll see how my legs are doing. Of course, I had a big bowl of popcorn this afternoon which probably negated all my efforts...all the more reason to try to run again tomorrow. Or maybe take a day off. I'm pretty committed to doing another 10M on Tuesday since I'll have the time, so I may take tomorrow off with that in mind.
> 
> Maria



Wow!  You are a running machine!  Enjoy your time with DS.  



N&B'smom said:


> I must confess, I don't deserve to hang with you guys.  My weekend has been horrible.    I blame it on the HORRIBLE case of PMS I have.  I'm so mad at myself.



Nah, this is the perfect place to hang after you've had a bad week-end.    Next week, new start, what's happened is past now.  Forgive yourself and move forward.



njcarita said:


> we have all had bad days....weekend... weeks and years.... Call a "do over".... and start over





, *tigger813*, hope that you are feeling better today!  

Wow!  You guys were so busy yesterday it will take another post to catch up!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hey, just a note for *Shannon* -- I am late and tried to PM my weight, but your mailbox is full...it seems like we haven't heard from you in awhile, I hope everything is ok...

Off to get ds evaluated at the Orthodontist. I decided I'm definitely not running today, but I am definitely doing yoga. I'll be back later to answer the QOTD...

Maria


----------



## sahbushka

Hey LUVBALOO~~~  Clean out your mailbox please...I am late turning in my weigh in but it won't let me get it to you!

SarahMay


----------



## Craftydawn

tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO Celtics!!!! When are you going in December? I'll be there Dec. 1-9! Hoping to meet up with a few others the week I'm there!



Oh, man! We are going the 10th to the 19th. Just going to be missing you.


----------



## keenercam

*Friday QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?*I LOVE printing coupons from some on-line sites.  Then I put them in an envelope with a list on the outside.  When I get to the grocery store, it seems the bottom of my cart gets filled in the produce section before I ever start going up and down aisles.  I definitely avoid the aisles where I’ve decided ahead of time I won’t shop (snacks, cookies, cereals, etc.)  Most of my groceries are from produce, meats and dairy.  We have a standard list that DH picks up from Costco, too, which minimizes what I have to get at the grocery store.  Oh, and we always stock up on Lean Cuisine panini’s at Target since I use them for lunches pretty much every work day.

*QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?*I LOVE water!! It is always my drink of choice.  Unless I am on Castaway Cay, in which case my favorite beverage is a konk cooler.  LOL! Oh, and I love hazelnut coffee in the morning.

Taryn – I am so excited to watch that countdown in your signature.  I can’t wait to hear all about the trip. My family and I are heading to BLT for a weekend in August and I am beyond excited about it!

Pinkie – I am so sorry your surgery was not what you expected.  I hope you can find some effective pain relief and that your recovery is quick and complete.  Sending you good vibes.  :

*QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?*
As crazy as this sounds, I am looking forward to starting physical therapy tomorrow night.  I have been having a hard time just sitting still, waiting for bone to graft and cartilage to grow.  I feel like once I start PT I can really make progress toward getting back to normal (for the first time since July 14, 2009)

Pamela – Congratulations on all you have accomplished.  I agree that you are truly an inspiration and you have come so far that perhaps your body really believes you are at its ideal weight.  I hope you can think about all you’ve accomplished and take pride in it. Please don’t beat yourself up about the last few pounds that you think you have to lose.  

Maiziezoe – Can’t wait to hear about the puppy and to see pictures!

*Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?*

I haven’t really wanted anything in particular.  But the other night, DH brought me a small bag of the new pretzel M&Ms.  I shared the bag with DH and DS and left a few for a treat 2 nights later. the whole bag would have been 3 points on WW, so I had less than 2 points for a satisfying treat. I really enjoyed them.  And it didn’t take a lot to satisfy me because they were crunchy and sweet and salty all at once.  

Congratulations to everyone who lost or maintained last week.  And for those of us who did not lose (I gained .2 but have been unable to get a PM to Shannon due to her full PM box LOL!), congratulations for all the smart choices you made and all the good habits you worked on!  

I've been having a hard time keeping up with the thread but just read all the way back from Friday and it always leaves me with a warm and fuzzy feeling inside.  The support here is amazing.


----------



## maiziezoe

*Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?*

I don't like to treat myself with food so every week I have a loss I buy a new nail polish. Usually something fun and funky. I have quite the collection of colors... I should open a nail salon!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

Craftydawn said:


> Oh, man! We are going the 10th to the 19th. Just going to be missing you.



We're going the 19th to the 26th I'll miss you both!

I guess this may be a good time to introduce myself.  My name is Virginia.  I've been fighting this darn scale all my life.  Actually maybe only for the past 20 years.  I think before that I ignored it.  I have gone up and down, up and down.  I usually get success with WW, but I'm just darn sick of paying them.  Why it worked was because I had to be accountable since I had to get on that scale every week.  That's why I'm hoping this group will do the same, make me accountable.  Let's see I have 30 pounds to go to hit my WW goal.  I was there once, made lifetime, but you know I'm a stress eater and lately it's been stressful.  Anyway, I'm rambling.  Thanks for reading my ramblings and letting me part of yours.

-Virginia


----------



## tiki23

Your inbox is full 



LuvBaloo said:


> Okay,  I've been away from the thread all week, and will hopefully get all caught up tomorrow evening.
> I had a busy week last week, with stuff happening every evening, and wrapping up with my oldest nephew graduating from high school on Friday.  He enjoyed his day of being the center of attention in the family.  There was a big BBQ to celebrate after the ceremony.  Lots of veggies available for eating
> Unfortunately, what I thought was bad allergies turned into a nasty headcold and I've spent most of the weekend in bed, but I'm starting feel better.
> I only managed to get out and run one day last week, but I'm hoping my head clears up soon and I get back out there with week 2 of c25k.
> 
> Anyhow, before I head back to bed,
> here's the list of people who haven't reported in yet for June 11th.
> 
> 3TinskAndAnEeyore
> alisaheather
> buzz5985
> CaptJackSparrowsGirl
> cativa
> CharityLynn
> chrissyd1
> czkmom
> DisCanCan
> disneygrlkat
> donac
> EeyoresButterfly
> escape
> ibouncetoo
> jenanderson
> Jenna319
> keenercam
> kimara
> Kimkimba
> Leleluvsdis
> Lucky'sMom
> luvmy3jewels
> MickeyMagic
> My2Pixies
> pjlla
> PrincessEmilysMommy
> PRINCESSVIJA
> Psychodisney
> redwalker
> RENThead09
> sahbushka
> ScrappyTink
> SunnyB1066
> tea pot
> tiki23
> uptown girl44
> wdwfan6
> Worfiedoodles
> Yunchman


----------



## tiki23

Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?

Well...I never met a cookie I didn't like  so I know I'll never eliminate those from my life, but I also know I will have to have an occasional cheesburger.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning.

Back from the Y. Did group strength and 42 min on the elliptical.

Tomorrow is our after work run. It's supposed to be really hot. Today I am determined to work on cleaning out the my clothes closet and getting rid of anything I don't wear or doesn't fit anymore. Wednesday is back to work.

QOTD--I had trouble picking one thing. I am mostly about portion control/ total calories, so nothing is really off limits. I try to make a conscious choice though, if I'm eating something that's not as healthy, like ice cream or my occasional french fries. There are definitely some foods that we keep out of the house--potato chips, most crackers, doritos, and most chocolate. We have hershey's dark chocolate with almonds right now, and one is usually more than enough for me. Sorry, for the book.

And about the when to weigh. I weigh everyday as well. I find it helps me see patterns--like the too much salt. I find if I don't record stuff everyday--weight, how much I exercise and how I'm feeling--I'm much more likely to fall off the wagon. I think it's definitely a personal choice thing. I do use our weigh in days for when I put up a clippie, or for the weight I tell people if they ask how much I lost.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## N&B'smom

tiki23 said:


> Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?
> 
> Well...I never met a cookie I didn't like  so I know I'll never eliminate those from my life, but I also know I will have to have an occasional cheesburger.



 No guilt here, you ARE allowed the occasional cheeseburger!!!  

QOTD Monday - I guess for me it could change weekly, sometimes it would be chocolate (which is my absolute favorite) but other times it could be fries.  Depends on what I'm craving.  

I've learned though that sometimes for me it's best to completely eliminate something from my diet because if I try to have a little sometimes it can snowball and I eat TOO much of it.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Luvbaloo please empty your inbox... we can't send in our weights Thanks!
Friday QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?  I go very budget minded and rarly buy anything but what's on sale or I have a coupon with. I also try to go after I've eatten so I'm not hungry and everything from aspergus (yuk) to triple chocolate ice cream looks good. i make a list and and every now and then will get a couple more things then what's on it, but try to stick to it to a T!
*QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?* I try and drink mostly water, but I love love love sweet tea!!! I try doing green tea more than regular sweet tea, but sometimes you just can't get anything better than the real thing lol 

*QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?* I am taking summer classes so no break for me, but I always look forward to the sun staying up later and enjoying more day light. I love working in the yard and just eatting dinner outside and relaxing on the porch for the evening. we always take several trips throughout the summer and we will be at OBX a month from now woot woot. I've never been so I am super excited!!!

*Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?*
I have found a love for greek yogurt!!! It is sooo good and although it has a good amount of carbs and sugar in it, it has 12 grams of protein and will eat that as a desert or after working out. I also found edys fruit bars which are all natural frozen fruit puree. WDW actually has the stawberry ones and they are so yuummmmoooo!!!! They are nice and refreshing especially when it is HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## tigger813

I can guarantee you I won't step on the scale at 6:30pm tonight. I never get on the scale at night! I'm holding off until Thursday. So what do I get if I don't step on it until Wednesday morning????

Thanks everybody. I'm feeling better today though I need to vent!!!! So forgive me!

I had a fun time at Field Day this morning. THen I rushed off to work to give a massage. The client didn't show up! I called and left a message. The girl who worked on Saturday was supposed to call and confirm appointments. She would've had time since it wasn't busy on Saturday so I'm a bit ticked right now. I sent her an email asking if she made the calls. This isn't the first time this has happened so I'm really aggravated. I also didn't get my paycheck yet. It was supposed to be dropped off yesterday and then she called this morning to say she never came out this way. I told her that I'd be at the spa until 12, actually there until 12:30 and she didn't come. It better be there tomorrow or I will really be MAD!

OK, vent over!

I can't get a hold of my parents so I don't know when they will be back or if they are eating dinner with us. I keep getting direct voice mail when I call their cells. UGH! Sorry, venting again!!!!

Flipflopmom- We will try and check that out with the dryer in a few. Thanks! It's ten years old so it may be dying. Not sure if it will be cheaper to get it repaired or get a new one. 

Doing well today despite the aggravation! Hoping the rest of the day and tomorrow is better!

Gotta get the upstairs cleaned up now!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I really should be doing something more productive...but....

Little vent coming here--please feel free to skip. Ok, wo/ too much tmi (does that make sense?) I have gone from the reds visiting (this still makes me smile) way too frequently to the reds being on a really long road trip!  Which means I feel like I've had pms for over a week now including the carb cravings which I have been fighting. This is either perimenopause or because I am finally dropping belly fat. I'm self diagnosing because I don't want to go to the doctor! I feel like I hit 42 and I'm falling apart.  I really, really hate the doctor, so I'm going to give it a couple more months and see if things "regulate". Ok, vent over.

Hope everyone is having a great afternoon. Still craving chips and dip, (since yesterday) but I'm going to ignore it!


----------



## brinalyn530

Didnt get a chance to check in  it was a baseball and baby shower filled weekend  so Im catching up from Friday afternoon

pinkle  Ouch! Feel better soon!

Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?
Right now Id say anything but water ! I drink water 95% of the time, for dinner I have a glass of the V8 Fusion Light juice, and thats pretty much all I drink 7 days a week. My all time favorite drink is sweet tea, needless to say, I cant/dont drink it hardly ever. I dont really like the food at McDonalds, but they have great sweet tea, so occasionally if DS wants McDonalds well go through the drive thru for his meal and Ill get a sweet tea to have with something Ill make for myself when we get home. 



mikamah said:


> A few hours alone goes by so fast.


That is no joke, my friend! Best of luck to you on your race this week!



Rose&Mike said:


> We did have discussions about the fact that I will probably never wear a small shirt--big shoulders and big cupcakes (as we like to call them).


*giggle* Im right there with you on the size small shirts, though. No matter how skinny I get, the cupcakes just aint gonna fit into a small! 

Great job staying on plan and even working out at the hotel, CC! 

QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?
Weve got a lot of stuff going on this week, but I think I am most looking forward to Saturday. My parents and some friends are coming over for a game night. I really enjoy having people over to my house, but I dont do it very often because I can always find something wrong with the house that I dont want people to see, like I have a crack in the paint in the dining room and I still need to find a table for the entry, silly stuff like that. But I am excited about this weekend. It should be a lot of fun plus I can have some adult beverages since I wont have to drive anywhere! And bonus - we have no plans for Sunday so I can sleep in, which is always my favorite thing to do on a Sunday ! I am also very excited for Toy Story 3  we have free tickets from buying TS1 and TS2 on BluRay a few months ago, so depending on what we decide to do for my dad for Fathers Day, we might be going to see TS3 on Sunday afternoon.



pjlla said:


> anyone else collect chickens?


This one made me giggle too. My mom used to collect pigs. It was cute at first, but then after a few years of everyone she knew giving her pigs for every conceivable occasion, she finally said thats enough, no more pigs! She got rid of most of them when they moved to the smaller place, but she kept a few of her favorites (which turned out to be some of the first she got). My aunts kitchen is apples, a friend of mine has a fruit themed kitchen/dining room, another friend has kind of a barnyard thing going on in hers. The whole kitchen theme thing is funny to me, but thats probably because I try not to have anything unnecessary (read - decorative) in my kitchen so I dont have to clean it! I also have a very open floor plan, so whatever is in the kitchen has to match everything else on the main floor, which cuts down on the theme availability considerably. I guess Im just not fun enough to have a theme kitchen . 

BernardandMissBianca  I hope you all feel better soon so you can thoroughly enjoy your Disney trip!



maiziezoe said:


> Just got back from running 5 miles... I was attacked by a red-wing blackbird while I was running.
> 
> I was a little tiffed at the bird... then I was thankful that it only attacked my head, and didn't poop on me.
> 
> Silver lining....


! But a new puppy, so exciting! 

Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?
Gosh, if I could cut it down to just one, Id probably be at goal by now ! I have a really bad dessert habit. I feel like I *need* to have something sweet after dinner. I try to make do with fruit, but it just doesnt satisfy that particular want. I enjoy having down time between dinner and getting ready for bed for my sanity, but I hate it because I cant keep myself from grazing. I think my personal COW for this week is going to be having a reasonable dessert (fruit or one snack cake or one serving of light ice cream, etc.) then brushing my teeth right away so I dont continue to graze. I really hope that works. Then Ill be able to say that my one treat is a sensible dessert on most evenings ! 

LuvBaloo  Feel better soon!



maiziezoe said:


> I don't like to treat myself with food so every week I have a loss I buy a new nail polish. Usually something fun and funky. I have quite the collection of colors...


Thats a great idea! 

mommyarewegoingback  Welcome Virginia!

Sorry if I missed anything, I kind of had to rush through because I have to work on payroll. Here's to a fresh start to the week for all of us, and a great week to come !

Bree


----------



## lisah0711

gardengirlct said:


> I would love to join if it's not too late. I have well over 100 lbs to lose and need all the support I can get.



 gardengirlct!  Thanks for joining our challenge!    By the time that you have enough posts to send PMs I bet LuvBaloo will have her mailbox cleared out.

*For those of you waiting to send your weigh-ins, please be patient a little longer.  I know Shannon said she has been sick and will let us know when her box is cleared.  Or PM your info to me and I will forward it for you.  *



my3princes said:


> We did a ton of housework today in prep for our party next Sunday.  I also went shopping with DS13 and DH   Tonight I spent rebuilding DHs bathing suit as he lost weight and shortening DS13's suit and a couple of pair of pants for the cruise.  I'm working hard at picking projects off my to do list.  Of course there is tons more to do, but staying so busy is keeping me from eating.  I have to force myself to stop and eat.



Pretty soon you will be heading off for your nice, long vacation!    Hope that you are feeling better!



lecach said:


> QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?
> 
> Well, this probably isnt the place to admit this but on Friday on our way to the beach we're taking a detour to a famous doughnut shop and I am looking forward to it:
> 
> http://www.newsobserver.com/2010/06/08/520219/doughnut-worth-drive-oh-my-god.html



This is a lifestyle change we are making.    Of course, you are going to have treats while you are on vacation!  



cclovesdis said:


> *Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?*



I have some treat planned.  It varies from week to week but usually involves having a beer, especially now that it is getting warmer!  



Craftydawn said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's been a while since I have posted. Just finished my online schooling and can now devote more time to keeping up on the posts. I had 21 pages to read when I got up this morning.



 Hi Dawn!  Hope that your foot heals quickly.  Do you have any moleskin leftover from a Disney trip around?  



LuvBaloo said:


> Okay,  I've been away from the thread all week, and will hopefully get all caught up tomorrow evening.
> I had a busy week last week, with stuff happening every evening, and wrapping up with my oldest nephew graduating from high school on Friday.  He enjoyed his day of being the center of attention in the family.  There was a big BBQ to celebrate after the ceremony.  Lots of veggies available for eating.  Unfortunately, what I thought was bad allergies turned into a nasty headcold and I've spent most of the weekend in bed, but I'm starting feel better. I only managed to get out and run one day last week, but I'm hoping my head clears up soon and I get back out there with week 2 of c25k.



Get well soon!  



MushyMushy said:


> Well, I'm back after taking a break this weekend. I don't know what happened, but I just fell into this relentless exhaustion and basically did nothing but sleep, eat and watch TV all weekend! I must have needed the sleep because I'm feeling a good bit better today and feeling more like myself. So, back on the wagon for me.



Sounds like you needed a rest!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hey, just a note for *Shannon* -- I am late and tried to PM my weight, but your mailbox is full...it seems like we haven't heard from you in awhile, I hope everything is ok...
> 
> Off to get ds evaluated at the Orthodontist. I decided I'm definitely not running today, but I am definitely doing yoga. I'll be back later to answer the QOTD...



How was the orthodontist?  We are doing that tomorrow.  I am scared to hear what braces cost these days.  



keenercam said:


> Unless I am on Castaway Cay, in which case my favorite beverage is a konk cooler.  LOL! Oh, and I love hazelnut coffee in the morning.



Okay, I have to know -- what is a konk cooler?  I've never been to Castaway Cay so I have to live vicariously through you guys!  



mommyarewegoingback said:


> I guess this may be a good time to introduce myself.  My name is Virginia.  I've been fighting this darn scale all my life.  Actually maybe only for the past 20 years.  I think before that I ignored it.  I have gone up and down, up and down.  I usually get success with WW, but I'm just darn sick of paying them.  Why it worked was because I had to be accountable since I had to get on that scale every week.  That's why I'm hoping this group will do the same, make me accountable.  Let's see I have 30 pounds to go to hit my WW goal.  I was there once, made lifetime, but you know I'm a stress eater and lately it's been stressful.  Anyway, I'm rambling.  Thanks for reading my ramblings and letting me part of yours.



 Hi Virginia!



tigger813 said:


> I can't get a hold of my parents so I don't know when they will be back or if they are eating dinner with us. I keep getting direct voice mail when I call their cells. UGH! Sorry, venting again!!!!



Maybe you should give them a time out or ground them or something?  

Oh, I am so happy today thanks to mikamah reminding me it is time to do the single digit dance for DLR!  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## brinalyn530

Rose&Mike said:


> I really should be doing something more productive...but....
> 
> Little vent coming here--please feel free to skip. Ok, wo/ too much tmi (does that make sense?) I have gone from the reds visiting (this still makes me smile) way too frequently to the reds being on a really long road trip!  Which means I feel like I've had pms for over a week now including the carb cravings which I have been fighting. This is either perimenopause or because I am finally dropping belly fat. I'm self diagnosing because I don't want to go to the doctor! I feel like I hit 42 and I'm falling apart.  I really, really hate the doctor, so I'm going to give it a couple more months and see if things "regulate". Ok, vent over.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great afternoon. Still craving chips and dip, (since yesterday) but I'm going to ignore it!



I feel so left out of all the TOM discussions! Not really though... 

I get the Depo shots so I haven't had a TOM in years - I really can't remember the last time. I know that pretty much any type of birth control will make me hold onto a few pounds, so when I get close to goal I'll have to keep that in mind, but I gotta tell you, I *LOVE* not having to worry about all that stuff. Totally worth the trade off for me. I don't have PMS (complete with violent mood swings, it's really no wonder I never got married), cravings, cramps, I don't have to miss a day of my life every month because I'm in such bad shape that I can't get out of bed. Obviously, everyone's situation is different, and I'm not saying "you should run to your GYN right now and get these shots!" by any means, I'm just putting it out there. 

I have a lot of sympathy for you guys with these kinds of issues, trust me. My TOM was like living through hell every month, the pill helped a little, but now it's like no worries! I seriously plan to get these shots until I'm like 80 - just in case . I can only imagine what my GYN will be thinking as she's giving my old wrinkly butt that shot! 

But to Rose, specifically, I know my mom and my aunt both started having those particular issues shortly after they turned 40. That was without any major weight fluctuation, so more than likely it's perfectly normal. However, I'll play devil's advocate here and say, it's probably a good idea to at least call your doctor and run it by him (or her), just to be on the (obsessively?) safe side. 

HTH,

Bree


----------



## LuvBaloo

My PM box has been cleaned out, so please try sending again.  Sorry folks!


----------



## pjlla

Craftydawn said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's been a while since I have posted. Just finished my online schooling and can now devote more time to keeping up on the posts. I had 21 pages to read when I got up this morning.
> 
> A little about myself. My name is Dawn and I am 35. I have been married for almost 15 years (on the 17th). No children of my own, but I have an almost-21-year-old step-daughter. I have been overweight most of my life and know, due to medical problems, that I NEED to get the weight off. I had back surgery last October for a slipped disk. Not fun. I also have high blood pressure and am hoping to be able to get off of the medication. I love Disney and am going to Disney World this December for the first time!! (Well, I went to MK for 1/2 day back in 1998). I live in California, so I have been to DL a lot of times. I am sure I will think of more to add as time goes on.
> I also am VERY happy that the Celtics won tonight!  I may be from California, but I am NOT a Lakers fan. DH is from the New England area so I LOVE the Patriots, Celtics, and Red Sox. Don't get to watch hockey out here, otherwise I am sure I would be watching the Bruins too.
> 
> I have been doing well this weekend with food. I used to use WW online, but I wasn't using it enough for the cost so I started using Sparkpeople and really like it so far. I try to walk often but switched shoes Friday and now have a big blister on the back of my heal. OUCH!  I am going to try to get a pair of Payless's version of the Shape-Up shoes to see how those work out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday!



Welcome... and just a word of advise.  I bought the Payless "shape up" shoes in late April.  I broke them in quickly and wore them on a 4 day WDW trip with no problem.  But I made the mistake of running in them once or twice and ended up with pretty severe hamstring pain that took a few weeks and lots of rest and stretching before it felt good enough to run again.  Now, that said, I can't totally say that it was the sneakers.  But I notice now that when I wear them just for errands around town, usually within a few hours my hamstring is a bit achey.  Might be just coincidence.  And YES, I know I shouldn't have run in them.... it was just a few times of heading out for a brisk walk and feeling inspired to run a few miles of it!  

I'm not totally giving up on them... in fact, I have them on right now.  But I am trying to limit it to days when I don't have a lot of walking to do.



LuvBaloo said:


> Okay,  I've been away from the thread all week, and will hopefully get all caught up tomorrow evening.



Not to repeat others, but I am posting my weight here, just in case you don't get around to clearing your box.  132.8.... up one pound.  'Nuf said  



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks P - I have a pjilla plan all in place for the week, so I hope I can feel in control.
> Taryn



LOVE IT!!    Thanks for reminding me I still need to finalize my Father's Day eating/exercise plan!



lisah0711 said:


> *pjlla* hope the kitchen turns out great!  I don't use FB myself so I have no help to give you but will be interested to hear what others have to say.



Well... kitchen project got a bit delay.  I use those white twinkle lights above the cabinets and when I took down the existing ones, they were just too disgusting and filthy to use again.  So I trashed them and will buy new strings.  But won't have time to do that until later in the week.  I will post pictures when it is ever done though!



Rose&Mike said:


> I really should be doing something more productive...but....
> 
> Little vent coming here--please feel free to skip. Ok, wo/ too much tmi (does that make sense?) I have gone from the reds visiting (this still makes me smile) way too frequently to the reds being on a really long road trip!  Which means I feel like I've had pms for over a week now including the carb cravings which I have been fighting. This is either perimenopause or because I am finally dropping belly fat. I'm self diagnosing because I don't want to go to the doctor! I feel like I hit 42 and I'm falling apart.  I really, really hate the doctor, so I'm going to give it a couple more months and see if things "regulate". Ok, vent over.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great afternoon. Still craving chips and dip, (since yesterday) but I'm going to ignore it!



Without talking in too much detail, I can sympathize.  I think it is a combination of advancing age and bodily changes (even changes in a good direction) can really throw off the hormones. Large amounts of exercise can change things too.   I am a bit older than you (46 later this week) and my "Aunt Flo" visits started being really sporatic about a year ago.  They have come back to a somewhat normal pattern now, but my PCP said I was definitely perimenopausal.  My mom thinks I'm too young, but I think she is just in denial about having a DD my age!!  

If you feel comfortable just "letting it ride" for a few months, I would definitely do so, just to see if a pattern develops.  



brinalyn530 said:


> This one made me giggle too. My mom used to collect pigs. It was cute at first, but then after a few years of everyone she knew giving her pigs for every conceivable occasion, she finally said that’s enough, no more pigs! She got rid of most of them when they moved to the smaller place, but she kept a few of her favorites (which turned out to be some of the first she got). My aunt’s kitchen is apples, a friend of mine has a fruit themed kitchen/dining room, another friend has kind of a barnyard thing going on in hers. The whole “kitchen theme” thing is funny to me, but that’s probably because I try not to have anything unnecessary (read - decorative) in my kitchen so I don’t have to clean it! I also have a very open floor plan, so whatever is in the kitchen has to match everything else on the main floor, which cuts down on the theme availability considerably. I guess I’m just not fun enough to have a theme kitchen .



Well... the kitchen theme wasn't chickens.  I just sort of developed a small collection.  It started with one I bought as a grab gift for a Pokeno night that never developed.  I ended up keeping it.  It looked so lonely up on top of the fridge that I bought a few more to keep it company.  But I wasn't in love with the collection and I am more than happy to send it away (I only had about 8).  I also have been slowly collecting blue pitchers for about 18 years now.... but not with any real passion.  I had about 10 or 12 and they are also washed and packed up for the consignment store.  No heart break over that either.  Time to move on.  

I'm really excited about my mad tea party theme though!  It is SO me... bright, cheery, colorful, funky, fun, whimsical.... and DISNEY!!  I've resisted really going crazy with any Disney decorations around the house, but slowly that is changing.  I did the kids bathroom in a yellow/white/red Mickey decor several years ago.... but that was my choice and not theirs.  Now the bathroom is just DD's (DS couldn't stand sharing with her, so he uses ours) and she is SO ready for a change... and I am okay letting it be changed.  



Well.... good afternoon everyone.  Without going into detail I just want to share... we had a bit of a family emergency last night (actually, that is a bit of an understatement).... and I will say one of my first mental reactions was to want to EAT!  I started thinking about finding an excuse to sit down and eat M&Ms and Twizzlers!!  CRAZY! (We were just finishing dinner when this situation occurred, so it wasn't that I was hungry.)  

I literally stopped myself in my tracks, talked OUT LOUD to myself about how I would feel tomorrow if I indulged in this "stress eating" (lousy, guilty, fat, out of control) and decided it definitely wouldn't HELP the situation.  So instead of eating, I "stress cleaned" for two hours~!  Burned some calories and got the house in decent order.  I finally stopped cleaning about 10 pm... and went to bed.  

Got up this morning without GUILT or REGRET, but still had the stress.  Ran 4 miles, folded 4 loads of laundry, got DD off to school (DS not feeling well... but that is another story).  Took care of some things, came home, made lunch, and power cleaned DD's bathroom!  Obviously I am still stress-cleaning!  And avoiding food actually...  probably out of fear of going nuts.  

I just wanted to share that small victory over food with those of you who would appreciate it!  And yes, we are all fine and safe... but considering I RARELY feel stress about much of anything, this was a WHOPPER.  But it too shall pass.

Gotta run... DD has a Rainbow Girls initiation tonight so I need to press her gown.  DH will take her to that, as DS has a doctor's appointment for his skin condition.  Hope it helps, as that situation is getting bad again.  Not sure what dinner will be for DS and myself. DH and DD are sharing a pizza before Rainbow..... so much for the veggie-loaded baked pasta I had planned!

Probaly won't be on again until tomorrow....................P


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> I really should be doing something more productive...but....
> 
> Little vent coming here--please feel free to skip. Ok, wo/ too much tmi (does that make sense?) I have gone from the reds visiting (this still makes me smile) way too frequently to the reds being on a really long road trip!  Which means I feel like I've had pms for over a week now including the carb cravings which I have been fighting. This is either perimenopause or because I am finally dropping belly fat. I'm self diagnosing because I don't want to go to the doctor! I feel like I hit 42 and I'm falling apart.  I really, really hate the doctor, so I'm going to give it a couple more months and see if things "regulate". Ok, vent over.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great afternoon. Still craving chips and dip, (since yesterday) but I'm going to ignore it!



  Welcome to the wonderful world of perimenopause, Rose, where your body keeps you in a state of constant guessing as to what it will treat you to next!    Since this is a relatively new thing for you the doctor will probably suggest that you wait.  Maybe you could talk to the nurse and avoid going in?  I had all the same issues that you have but those days are behind me now when I had all that stuff taken out due to horrible fibroids.  Perimenopause is a lot like potty training -- you think these days will never end but the do, eventually!  



flipflopmom said:


> Thank you guys  I hope you all have a dancing banana, sodium free  , exercise, veggie, journaling, and water filled day!



You have a great day, too, Taryn!


----------



## keenercam

Lisa -- A konk cooler is a frozen rum drink that they make on the DCL ships and at Serenity Bay, that adult beach at Castaway Cay.  

Here is the recipe I found on allearsnet !!!

Ingredients
3 oz. Light Rum (Suggestion - Malibu or Parrot Bay)
3 oz. Dark Rum (Suggestion - Cruzan Black Strap)
4 oz. Orange Juice
8 oz. Cream of Coconut (Suggestion - Coco Casa)
6 oz. Passion Fruit Juice Concentrate (Suggestion - Welches)
3 oz. Ice

Mix in blender until slushy.

Makes enough to fill a Disney Cruise Line drink glass... and then some!


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> Well.... good afternoon everyone.  Without going into detail I just want to share... we had a bit of a family emergency last night (actually, that is a bit of an understatement).... and I will say one of my first mental reactions was to want to EAT!  I started thinking about finding an excuse to sit down and eat M&Ms and Twizzlers!!  CRAZY! (We were just finishing dinner when this situation occurred, so it wasn't that I was hungry.)
> 
> I literally stopped myself in my tracks, talked OUT LOUD to myself about how I would feel tomorrow if I indulged in this "stress eating" (lousy, guilty, fat, out of control) and decided it definitely wouldn't HELP the situation.  So instead of eating, I "stress cleaned" for two hours~!  Burned some calories and got the house in decent order.  I finally stopped cleaning about 10 pm... and went to bed.
> 
> Got up this morning without GUILT or REGRET, but still had the stress.  Ran 4 miles, folded 4 loads of laundry, got DD off to school (DS not feeling well... but that is another story).  Took care of some things, came home, made lunch, and power cleaned DD's bathroom!  Obviously I am still stress-cleaning!  And avoiding food actually...  probably out of fear of going nuts.
> 
> I just wanted to share that small victory over food with those of you who would appreciate it!  And yes, we are all fine and safe... but considering I RARELY feel stress about much of anything, this was a WHOPPER.  But it too shall pass.
> 
> Gotta run... DD has a Rainbow Girls initiation tonight so I need to press her gown.  DH will take her to that, as DS has a doctor's appointment for his skin condition.  Hope it helps, as that situation is getting bad again.  Not sure what dinner will be for DS and myself. DH and DD are sharing a pizza before Rainbow..... so much for the veggie-loaded baked pasta I had planned!
> 
> Probaly won't be on again until tomorrow....................P



 Hope that everything is okay, Pamela.  Great job avoiding adding to the problem by overeating.  

Is it tomorrow or Friday your birthday?  



LuvBaloo said:


> My PM box has been cleaned out, so please try sending again.  Sorry folks!



Hope that you are feeling better!


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> Lisa -- A konk cooler is a frozen rum drink that they make on the DCL ships and at Serenity Bay, that adult beach at Castaway Cay.
> 
> Here is the recipe I found on allearsnet !!!
> 
> Ingredients
> 3 oz. Light Rum (Suggestion - Malibu or Parrot Bay)
> 3 oz. Dark Rum (Suggestion - Cruzan Black Strap)
> 4 oz. Orange Juice
> 8 oz. Cream of Coconut (Suggestion - Coco Casa)
> 6 oz. Passion Fruit Juice Concentrate (Suggestion - Welches)
> 3 oz. Ice
> 
> Mix in blender until slushy.
> 
> Makes enough to fill a Disney Cruise Line drink glass... and then some!



Yum!  Thanks, Cam, for telling me and sharing the recipe!


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> Without talking in too much detail, I can sympathize.  I think it is a combination of advancing age and bodily changes (even changes in a good direction) can really throw off the hormones. Large amounts of exercise can change things too.   I am a bit older than you (46 later this week) and my "Aunt Flo" visits started being really sporatic about a year ago.  They have come back to a somewhat normal pattern now, but my PCP said I was definitely perimenopausal.  My mom thinks I'm too young, but I think she is just in denial about having a DD my age!!
> 
> If you feel comfortable just "letting it ride" for a few months, I would definitely do so, just to see if a pattern develops.
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... good afternoon everyone.  Without going into detail I just want to share... we had a bit of a family emergency last night (actually, that is a bit of an understatement).... and I will say one of my first mental reactions was to want to EAT!  I started thinking about finding an excuse to sit down and eat M&Ms and Twizzlers!!  CRAZY! (We were just finishing dinner when this situation occurred, so it wasn't that I was hungry.)
> 
> I literally stopped myself in my tracks, talked OUT LOUD to myself about how I would feel tomorrow if I indulged in this "stress eating" (lousy, guilty, fat, out of control) and decided it definitely wouldn't HELP the situation.  So instead of eating, I "stress cleaned" for two hours~!  Burned some calories and got the house in decent order.  I finally stopped cleaning about 10 pm... and went to bed.
> 
> Got up this morning without GUILT or REGRET, but still had the stress.  Ran 4 miles, folded 4 loads of laundry, got DD off to school (DS not feeling well... but that is another story).  Took care of some things, came home, made lunch, and power cleaned DD's bathroom!  Obviously I am still stress-cleaning!  And avoiding food actually...  probably out of fear of going nuts.
> 
> I just wanted to share that small victory over food with those of you who would appreciate it!  And yes, we are all fine and safe... but considering I RARELY feel stress about much of anything, this was a WHOPPER.  But it too shall pass.
> 
> Probaly won't be on again until tomorrow....................P




Thanks Pamela and Lisa and Bree. That's what I needed to hear. Being the queen of google that I am, I did read that losing weight and lots of exercise can cause this fun issue in addition to perimenopause. I talked to my Dr. about this last time I lost weight and the same thing happened. She was not overly concerned, but did suggest the pill. I said no to that suggestion. Just feeling a little bit of frustration today, so happy to know I'm not the only one dealing with this. I've been doing the night sweat thing on and off the last couple weeks, so I'm guessing this is what is going on. Though DH does get awfully sweaty, maybe he is just making the room too hot! I am determined to not let this derail me.

Pamela--so glad everything is ok. Sounds like you did great handling the stress--at least as far as food goes.

Back to balancing my checkbook!


----------



## jennz

keenercam said:


> Lisa -- A konk cooler is a frozen rum drink that they make on the DCL ships and at Serenity Bay, that adult beach at Castaway Cay.
> 
> Here is the recipe I found on allearsnet !!!
> 
> Ingredients
> 3 oz. Light Rum (Suggestion - Malibu or Parrot Bay)
> 3 oz. Dark Rum (Suggestion - Cruzan Black Strap)
> 4 oz. Orange Juice
> 8 oz. Cream of Coconut (Suggestion - Coco Casa)
> 6 oz. Passion Fruit Juice Concentrate (Suggestion - Welches)
> 3 oz. Ice
> 
> Mix in blender until slushy.
> 
> Makes enough to fill a Disney Cruise Line drink glass... and then some!



Yum~can I have that delivered please?? 

I have declared wars on the ants - actually I think I'm answering their war declaration on me!  In the play room, kitchen and our upstairs bath!!  I've been spraying the house inside and out today.  That's cut into my cleaning a bit plus also my Wal-Mart trip.  I'm taking dd's friend home, planning that once I'm in the car I'll go but it'll be 4:45 by then - not sure I want to go at that time.  

Pamela great job avoiding that stress eating!!!What a victory!

My day has been so-so.  I think I'm feeling a little sorry for myself.    Plus I my allergies are actually a cold (I think that's your gift to me Shannon ) So much going on plus financial stress (dd's cheer, going to see my dad in Orlando, going to Scotland in July).  So what did I do?  Ate 9 chips ahoy.    I guess at least I counted right?  And stopped!  When I write it out it's not so bad - dd's cheer, working concerts to pay for that; Dad in Orlando?  It's just not happening this summer.  Scotland - flights & rental car paid, staying w/relatives, saving spending money.  I feel more in control already.  Those darn ants though! 

More storms moving through.  DD was scared last night and came into our bed, dh moved to the spare room, the dogs were in bed with me and DD, she couldn't sleep which meant I couldn't sleep...color me gray today b/c that's my mood.  Sorry everyone!  I need some serious doses of pixie dust.


----------



## cativa

pjlla said:


> **SLIGHTLY OT CHAT AHEAD.... PROCEED WITH CAUTION OR PASS ON THE RIGHT**
> 
> 
> So.... I've been thinking about getting a FB page to try and keep in better touch with extended family.  DD ALWAYS knows the family news long before I do.  My b.day is coming up and this was going to be a good way to prove to myself that I can still keep up with the "young people" stuff!  So DD is really excited and gets me all set up last night.
> 
> BUT IT IS SO WEIRD.... why do I want ALL OF THESE PEOPLE plus their friends and their friends friends, knowing my "status" at the moment and such.  Like.... I was just on FB to start trying it out.  Not a big deal that I see that a friend slept 12 hours last night.  She coached a SO team this weekend, so she was wiped out.  But really.... did I need to see every comment that her friends (most of whom I don't even know) made?  And if I make a comment, do I really want all of her friends seeing it??
> 
> Make sense??  Clear as mud?? It really makes me think twice (or three times) about ANY comments I will make.  I was hoping it would be a nice casual way to share family new/gossip.... but I don't really want it out there for everyone I've ever/never known to see.
> 
> When I post HERE, I KNOW it is possibly seen by anyone/everyone in the entire world. And as honest as I am, I do censor myself because of that.  But I was thinking that FB would allow for a bit more "personal" conversation.  And the "chat" is a PITA unless the other person is online at the same time.
> 
> I'll keep my FB page, but I don't think I will check it/use it very often.
> 
> ***OT NOW OVER**
> 
> Had a nice healthy breakfast and now I am procrastinating on the kitchen project.  I am DREADING cleaning the greasy dusty mess above the kitchen cabinets.... ICK!  I won't TELL YOU how many years it has been since I really cleaned up there!!  Just the top of the fridge took three levels of wiping to clear the grease/dust... and that was AFTER I moved and washed my chicken collection (now in the consignment box... anyone else collect chickens?).
> 
> Well... I'll give myself until lunch time to chill and then I will attack the mess with a vengeance!................P



Yes, FB is VERY public.  Its not a good idea to gossip on anyone's wall (where you post statuses, comments, etc.).  If you want to send something private you can do so through FB mail.  Yes, it is no better than regular e-mail, but some people check FB more often, and they'll see that you've sent them something.

FB's downside can also be its upside.  Lets say your cell phone took a dunk in a lake.  You can put as your status:  "Cell phone took a swim!  If anyone needs to get ahold of me, please try DH's phone!"  I'm all too familiar with this scenario


----------



## brinalyn530

pjlla said:


> I'm really excited about my mad tea party theme though!  It is SO me... bright, cheery, colorful, funky, fun, whimsical.... and DISNEY!!  I've resisted really going crazy with any Disney decorations around the house, but slowly that is changing.  I did the kids bathroom in a yellow/white/red Mickey decor several years ago.... but that was my choice and not theirs.  Now the bathroom is just DD's (DS couldn't stand sharing with her, so he uses ours) and she is SO ready for a change... and I am okay letting it be changed.
> 
> Well.... good afternoon everyone.  Without going into detail I just want to share... we had a bit of a family emergency last night (actually, that is a bit of an understatement).... and I will say one of my first mental reactions was to want to EAT!  I started thinking about finding an excuse to sit down and eat M&Ms and Twizzlers!!  CRAZY! (We were just finishing dinner when this situation occurred, so it wasn't that I was hungry.)
> 
> I literally stopped myself in my tracks, talked OUT LOUD to myself about how I would feel tomorrow if I indulged in this "stress eating" (lousy, guilty, fat, out of control) and decided it definitely wouldn't HELP the situation.  So instead of eating, I "stress cleaned" for two hours~!  Burned some calories and got the house in decent order.  I finally stopped cleaning about 10 pm... and went to bed.
> 
> Got up this morning without GUILT or REGRET, but still had the stress.  Ran 4 miles, folded 4 loads of laundry, got DD off to school (DS not feeling well... but that is another story).  Took care of some things, came home, made lunch, and power cleaned DD's bathroom!  Obviously I am still stress-cleaning!  And avoiding food actually...  probably out of fear of going nuts.
> 
> I just wanted to share that small victory over food with those of you who would appreciate it!  And yes, we are all fine and safe... but considering I RARELY feel stress about much of anything, this was a WHOPPER.  But it too shall pass.
> 
> Gotta run... DD has a Rainbow Girls initiation tonight so I need to press her gown.  DH will take her to that, as DS has a doctor's appointment for his skin condition.  Hope it helps, as that situation is getting bad again.  Not sure what dinner will be for DS and myself. DH and DD are sharing a pizza before Rainbow..... so much for the veggie-loaded baked pasta I had planned!
> 
> Probaly won't be on again until tomorrow....................P



It's always a great feeling to be excited about something! Please post some pics of your kitchen when it's done - sounds like it'll be really cute!

Hope your emergency situation is under control and everyone's A-OK. Way to go avoiding the stress eating . 

I'm done for today. Have a great night everyone and "see" you all tomorrow! 

Bree


----------



## brinalyn530

jennz said:


> I have declared wars on the ants - actually I think I'm answering their war declaration on me!  In the play room, kitchen and our upstairs bath!!  I've been spraying the house inside and out today.  That's cut into my cleaning a bit plus also my Wal-Mart trip.  I'm taking dd's friend home, planning that once I'm in the car I'll go but it'll be 4:45 by then - not sure I want to go at that time.



I fought that battle last week. Good luck to you ! I put two of those ant baits down in front of the front door where they were coming in from, it only took about 12 -14 hours to completely stop them. I don't have small kids or pets at my house, if you do, please don't use these types of baits/traps - they smell like peanut butter and would be very tempting! 

Now I'm really going! Happy ant-free evening !

Bree


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> No excuses today...a plan of action and back on track.



 Jenn!



MushyMushy said:


> Well, I'm back after taking a break this weekend. I don't know what happened, but I just fell into this relentless exhaustion and basically did nothing but sleep, eat and watch TV all weekend! I must have needed the sleep because I'm feeling a good bit better today and feeling more like myself. So, back on the wagon for me.



Glad you got rest!  Sometimes, our bodies just need it!



my3princes said:


> I woke up naseaus this morning, but no time to consider being ill.  I've made 4 dozen cookies (not tempted to snack on them with a tummy ache )  Now I need to get out of the house to pick up class trip supplies then I'm chaperoning a field trip for my 1st grader, if it doesn't rain.



Hope you made it on the trip, and that you are feeling much better!



mikamah said:


> I did 3.1 miles this morning in 48 min, which is very slow to some of you, but it's ok for me.  I haven't been getting my 3 days a week, and I think that's why I haven't been able to pick up any speed.


I have decided that whatever speed I can run, complete the distance I want to, is a good speed.  I watched Losing it with Jillian today, and she did a 5K with an overweight woman with a lot of knee problems.  The clock, which they only showed briefly in a wide angle shot, read almost an hour and a half.  The accomplishment of completion is all that matters!  And thanks for your kind words!




keenercam said:


> Taryn  I am so excited to watch that countdown in your signature.  I cant wait to hear all about the trip. My family and I are heading to BLT for a weekend in August and I am beyond excited about it!



Don't worry, I'm sure I'll write a TR, and share wayy more than you wish you knew! 



maiziezoe said:


> I don't like to treat myself with food so every week I have a loss I buy a new nail polish. Usually something fun and funky. I have quite the collection of colors... I should open a nail salon!



Cool!!!!!



mommyarewegoingback said:


> Let's see I have 30 pounds to go to hit my WW goal.  I was there once, made lifetime, but you know I'm a stress eater and lately it's been stressful.  Anyway, I'm rambling.  Thanks for reading my ramblings and letting me part of yours.



Welcome!  I am the queen of rambling here, so ramble on!  We're always here to "listen"



Rose&Mike said:


> And about the when to weigh. I weigh everyday as well. I find it helps me see patterns--like the too much salt. I find if I don't record stuff everyday--weight, how much I exercise and how I'm feeling--I'm much more likely to fall off the wagon. I think it's definitely a personal choice thing. I do use our weigh in days for when I put up a clippie, or for the weight I tell people if they ask how much I lost.



I am the exact same way!





Rose&Mike said:


> I have gone from the reds visiting (this still makes me smile) way too frequently to the reds being on a really long road trip!



I wonder if I work out hard and don't eat anything all week, the reds WON'T take the road trip to WDW with us as they are supposed to!  Back. away. from. the. chips. Rose.



brinalyn530 said:


> I think my personal COW for this week is going to be having a reasonable dessert (fruit or one snack cake or one serving of light ice cream, etc.) then brushing my teeth right away so I dont continue to graze. I really hope that works. Then Ill be able to say that my one treat is a sensible dessert on most evenings !



Bree, light whipped cream only has 20 calories in a couple of tbsp.  If I need something sweet, I'll get one spoonful out and dunk a few strawberries in it, or just eat the spoonful if I don't have any strawberries left!  DD2 is an addict to them!



lisah0711 said:


> How was the orthodontist?  We are doing that tomorrow.  I am scared to hear what braces cost these days.



We have to make one soon, too.  



pjlla said:


> * I did the kids bathroom in a yellow/white/red Mickey decor several years ago.... but that was my choice and not theirs.  *
> 
> I just wanted to share that small victory over food with those of you who would appreciate it!  And yes, we are all fine and safe... but considering I RARELY feel stress about much of anything, this was a WHOPPER.  But it too shall pass.



p hug: And congrats on your HUGE victory!  



keenercam said:


> 3 oz. Light Rum (Suggestion - Malibu or Parrot Bay)
> 3 oz. Dark Rum (Suggestion - Cruzan Black Strap)
> 4 oz. Orange Juice
> 8 oz. Cream of Coconut (Suggestion - Coco Casa)
> 6 oz. Passion Fruit Juice Concentrate (Suggestion - Welches)
> 3 oz. Ice



O O O O, O my gosh that sounds sooooo yummy!!!



jennz said:


> color me gray today b/c that's my mood.  Sorry everyone!  I need some serious doses of pixie dust.



  Feel better Jennifer!



brinalyn530 said:


> I don't have small kids or pets at my house, if you do, please don't use these types of baits/traps - they smell like peanut butter and would be very tempting!
> Bree



  Wait a minute, wasn't it Connie that couldn't back away from the peanut butter last weekend?  Connie- don't get that kind of ant trap!

Took our change box to a cashpoints - $60!  Gas money!  I haven't done a single digit dance yet - thanks for the reminder Lisa - !

All caught up, on track eating (mostly) today, and my planner says that is 5:00 and I should be dusting, so off I go!  Gotta everything planned out hour by hour, but I finished my last hour early, so of course I gotta check in!
Taryn


----------



## QTrunninglady

It won't let me PM since I have no posts. I think I read that it's never too late to join so here I am. I'd like to join the challenge too. I'll be on the losers team at 188.8 lbs and in 13 weeks I'd like to lose 30 lbs. 

Although I finished the half marathon last January at WDW, I'm really just now starting to ease back into running after an injury 4 years ago. Next Januaray's half marathon will go a lot smoother for me!! (Barring 28 degree temperatures and snow flurries that is!) I need as much motivation and accountability and encouragement as a person can get! I recently graduated with my BSN and have the nclex scheduled for July 19. I start my GN job tomorrow. My husband should be leaving for Afghanistan on/around July 2 and currently he has been in Wisconsin since April 17. Our 15 year old daughter just got her driving learner's permit today. ... 

Needless to say, I'm STRESSED and OVERWHELMED! So, getting back into shape and adding physical activity to my life will be a huge physical, emotional, and mental health benefit but it will also be an enormous challenge. I look forward to getting into healthy habits and communicating with people who are in the same lane of this crazy race called life.


----------



## jennz

flipflopmom said:


> All caught up, on track eating (mostly) today, and my planner says that is 5:00 and I should be dusting, so off I go!  Gotta everything planned out hour by hour, but I finished my last hour early, so of course I gotta check in!
> Taryn



Taryn I didn't notice you're staying at BLT!!!  How awesome -  I love that place!  We took a tour last summer.  What view do you have?


QTrunninglady - welcome!!


----------



## maiziezoe

pjlla said:


> Well.... good afternoon everyone.  Without going into detail I just want to share... we had a bit of a family emergency last night (actually, that is a bit of an understatement).... and I will say one of my first mental reactions was to want to EAT!  I started thinking about finding an excuse to sit down and eat M&Ms and Twizzlers!!  CRAZY! (We were just finishing dinner when this situation occurred, so it wasn't that I was hungry.)
> 
> I literally stopped myself in my tracks, talked OUT LOUD to myself about how I would feel tomorrow if I indulged in this "stress eating" (lousy, guilty, fat, out of control) and decided it definitely wouldn't HELP the situation.  So instead of eating, I "stress cleaned" for two hours~!  Burned some calories and got the house in decent order.  I finally stopped cleaning about 10 pm... and went to bed.
> 
> Got up this morning without GUILT or REGRET, but still had the stress.  Ran 4 miles, folded 4 loads of laundry, got DD off to school (DS not feeling well... but that is another story).  Took care of some things, came home, made lunch, and power cleaned DD's bathroom!  Obviously I am still stress-cleaning!  And avoiding food actually...  probably out of fear of going nuts.
> 
> I just wanted to share that small victory over food with those of you who would appreciate it!  And yes, we are all fine and safe... but considering I RARELY feel stress about much of anything, this was a WHOPPER.  But it too shall pass.
> 
> Gotta run... DD has a Rainbow Girls initiation tonight so I need to press her gown.  DH will take her to that, as DS has a doctor's appointment for his skin condition.  Hope it helps, as that situation is getting bad again.  Not sure what dinner will be for DS and myself. DH and DD are sharing a pizza before Rainbow..... so much for the veggie-loaded baked pasta I had planned!
> 
> Probaly won't be on again until tomorrow....................P



Good for you for skipping the treats and cleaning! I am a stress cleaner too. Yesterday my DH said he wished the Blackhawks were still playing. I was so stressed out on game day, I cleaned and cleaned and cleaned. The house was museum clean. 





cativa said:


> Yes, FB is VERY public.  Its not a good idea to gossip on anyone's wall (where you post statuses, comments, etc.).  If you want to send something private you can do so through FB mail.  Yes, it is no better than regular e-mail, but some people check FB more often, and they'll see that you've sent them something.
> 
> FB's downside can also be its upside.  Lets say your cell phone took a dunk in a lake.  You can put as your status:  "Cell phone took a swim!  If anyone needs to get ahold of me, please try DH's phone!"  I'm all too familiar with this scenario



I had a status last month that said something like "My son microwaved my phone... if I don't answer when you call... call next week."


----------



## JOANNEL

keenercam said:


> Lisa -- A konk cooler is a frozen rum drink that they make on the DCL ships and at Serenity Bay, that adult beach at Castaway Cay.
> 
> Here is the recipe I found on allearsnet !!!
> 
> Ingredients
> 3 oz. Light Rum (Suggestion - Malibu or Parrot Bay)
> 3 oz. Dark Rum (Suggestion - Cruzan Black Strap)
> 4 oz. Orange Juice
> 8 oz. Cream of Coconut (Suggestion - Coco Casa)
> 6 oz. Passion Fruit Juice Concentrate (Suggestion - Welches)
> 3 oz. Ice
> 
> Mix in blender until slushy.
> 
> Makes enough to fill a Disney Cruise Line drink glass... and then some!



All I can say is "heaven"!!! Wish I was there.


----------



## Dahly

Connie96 said:


> I've seen several ladies voicing their frustration about the days when the scale is up after successful days of eating and exercising. I know how that feels and I would encourage you to NOT weigh yourself every day. I've done that before and if I had good weigh-in days, I would "coast" for a couple days and if I had less-than-good weigh-in days, I would start questioning whether it was worth even trying. Neither of these outcomes is helpful in reaching a long-term goal. Right now, I am weighing myself twice a week. Once on Monday, to keep me honest on the weekend, and once on Friday for our BL weigh-in. Over the past three weeks, I have been down each time except one Monday when I was even. I know it won't always happen that way, but taking three or four or even seven days between weigh-ins gives me a better chance of seeing what I need to see to keep me motivated. Anyway... there's no right or wrong frequency for weighing, but if you're spending too many days getting frustrated, it might be worth trying something different.





I am a bit behind..but I am glad you said this. I think I was letting myself get overly-obsessive with the scale since the challenge started..lots of day to day fluctuations. I just need to step back and weigh only on Fridays, and maybe one other day. I know weighing daily works for a lot of people, and it might for me later in my weight loss journey. 



QTrunninglady said:


> It won't let me PM since I have no posts. I think I read that it's never too late to join so here I am. I'd like to join the challenge too. I'll be on the losers team at 188.8 lbs and in 13 weeks I'd like to lose 30 lbs.
> 
> Although I finished the half marathon last January at WDW, I'm really just now starting to ease back into running after an injury 4 years ago. Next Januaray's half marathon will go a lot smoother for me!! (Barring 28 degree temperatures and snow flurries that is!) I need as much motivation and accountability and encouragement as a person can get! I recently graduated with my BSN and have the nclex scheduled for July 19. I start my GN job tomorrow. My husband should be leaving for Afghanistan on/around July 2 and currently he has been in Wisconsin since April 17. Our 15 year old daughter just got her driving learner's permit today. ...
> 
> Needless to say, I'm STRESSED and OVERWHELMED! So, getting back into shape and adding physical activity to my life will be a huge physical, emotional, and mental health benefit but it will also be an enormous challenge. I look forward to getting into healthy habits and communicating with people who are in the same lane of this crazy race called life.




  you have joined a great group of people. There are lots of great ideas and support given daily by the wonderful folks here! 


Had a great day with DS..(took the day off to spend just with him)..the only downside was letting him pick the place for lunch..he choose chinese ..so I will have to be extra careful with dinner. Right now, DS is in the kitchen making "moo-less chocolate pie" with tofu...he saw it on an episode of Alton Brown's Good Eats and wanted to try it..I will take a bite to make DS happy, but I don't know that I am tofu person...guess we will see. I am happy that he like to experiment with food. 

QOTD - Treats - for me, it will probably be some kind of ice cream, or possibly a cupcake every once in a while.....for now, I am trying NOT to eat that kind of stuff, and use non-food as a reward (massage at 10 pounds gone, can't wait!) but there is no way I can reasonably say I will never eat ice cream again. Just isn't going to happen. 

Have a great evening!

Dahly


----------



## tigger813

Mom's cell phone battery had died and they were in the middle of no where! They arrived around 4. We had potatoes on the grill and pork chops/chicken. Mom really wanted ice cream so I took her and the girls to get ice cream to bring home. DD2 who doesn't like ice cream wanted to try some again so I got us a bowl of chocolate frozen yogurt. Only ate a little! I wasn't even tempted to eat much! I've been really good all day. 

My mom and I are planning on walking my usual route in the morning and maybe a little extra. Tomorrow is my very long and stressful day. Going to eat my big meal at lunch tomorrow and have a LC or WW meal for supper. Going to try and drink lots of water/Crystal Light again. Hoping I can squeeze in my smoothie in the morning and my BL Protein water. I had the Special K Protein water today. The iced tea is pretty good. I had a double one which is about 60 calories. 

Didn't get any other workouts in today besides my morning walk but I did some cleaning when I got home and then made supper. Tomorrow will be my walk and giving 3 massages so I think that should be fine for tomorrow! 

I still won't step on the scale until Wednesday morning! Not even tempted!

Time to relax with DH!

OOOOHHHH I just bought tickets for us to see Toy Story 3 on the 27th with other Disers! Can't wait!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

njcarita said:


> real half and half and real sugar for my coffee ...



 I don't blame you. I actually think sugar subs make me hungrier.



sherry said:


> Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?
> 
> I need to have chocolate, a new favorite is WW dark choc raspberry ice cream bars.



Sounds delicious!



flipflopmom said:


> Back from my run.  Did 5.25.  Was going for 6, but around mile 3 my knee starting hurting, and the week before a WDW trip is NOT the time to push it too hard.  Feeling good now, a little tender.
> 
> QOTD:  my treat?  I dunno.  There is nothing I want consistently, just a taste of something every now and then.  Or a bigger calorie meal, like pizza (just not in such mass quantities) every few weeks.
> 
> Have to share quickly - last night DH and I were watching losing it w/ Jillian as we were plotting for our trip.  I said "I wonder if she would come here and help me", DH informed me that there are people that need her a lot more than I do, yada yada.  Then "I am so proud of what you have done on your own. I don't know anyone that could lose 55 pounds without some sort of itemized plan, group meetings, etc."  *My reply "Thanks, but why do you think I've spent so much time on Dis?   That's my key."  He laughed a bit, and said "your disney obsession doesn't play into that time??"  *



Here's to the power of the BL threads! 



jennz said:


> Your dh is great!  I didn't think about a Disney obsession being healthy.







jennz said:


> Okay - starting a pool on when Tracey will actually get on the scale - I'm choosing today at 6:30 pm - anyone else in?    Sorry Tracey couldn't resist!
> 
> I wish we had your weather...it's another humid humid allergy filled day here.    Yesterday I took the dogs for a walk and after 15 minutes they were laying down in the shade, poor things.  Today I'll plan a short outdoor walk and some indoor activities for myself.  Sadly cleaning must be one of them!  At least I'll be moving right?



Hope the weather is better! 



flipflopmom said:


> If I weren't obsessed with Disney, I wouldn't be on Disboards, which means I never would have found you guys.  It's definitely a healthy thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in - I'm guessing tomorrow am, P, since you weigh less in the am!



 to both!



jenanderson said:


> I was away all day yesterday for my kids dance recital.  It was a really fun day but a long one!  For all of you who followed along with my job situation last week, thanks again for all the support.  I still feel bad that I didn't get the job iI wanted but it is time to begin to focus on moving forward.  I had a horrible week of eating and discovered I am a pro at finding reasons for over eating.  From saying I deserve to eat because I ran a 1/2 marathon to I am so emotional I need to eat to just one more day and I will be back on track...the excuses are all there.  No excuses today...a plan of action and back on track.
> 
> Time to catch up on some of what I missed yesterday...
> 
> I love this idea!  I think knowing I am getting a dessert would make me feel so much happier about the dieting.



Thanks! A few times a week is really enough, although everyday would be even better. 

How are you doing? I'm guessing very OP!



MushyMushy said:


> *Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?*
> 
> I love the single serving ice cream packages that Edy's makes. They're all so good and it helps me not overdo it in the portion sizes. I've also occasionally found some single serving sizes in Hershey ice cream, but the store sells out of them quickly.



Those single-serve ice cream cups are great!


----------



## cclovesdis

my3princes said:


> I woke up naseaus this morning, but no time to consider being ill.  I've made 4 dozen cookies (not tempted to snack on them with a tummy ache )  Now I need to get out of the house to pick up class trip supplies then I'm chaperoning a field trip for my 1st grader, if it doesn't rain.



Hope you are feeling better and had a great day!



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!  This thread is hopping, and once again I feel like I can't catch up.  *I did 3.1 miles this morning in 48 min, which is very slow to some of you, but it's ok for me.*  I haven't been getting my 3 days a week, and I think that's why I haven't been able to pick up any speed.  Now that school is almost out, I'm going to make that 3 day a week commitment.



Sounds great to me!



keenercam said:


> *Friday QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?*I LOVE printing coupons from some on-line sites.  Then I put them in an envelope with a list on the outside.  When I get to the grocery store, it seems the bottom of my cart gets filled in the produce section before I ever start going up and down aisles.  I definitely avoid the aisles where Ive decided ahead of time I wont shop (snacks, cookies, cereals, etc.)  *Most of my groceries are from produce, meats and dairy.*  We have a standard list that DH picks up from Costco, too, which minimizes what I have to get at the grocery store.  Oh, and we always stock up on Lean Cuisine paninis at Target since I use them for lunches pretty much every work day.
> 
> 
> 
> *QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?*
> As crazy as this sounds, *I am looking forward to starting physical therapy tomorrow night.*  I have been having a hard time just sitting still, waiting for bone to graft and cartilage to grow.  I feel like once I start PT I can really make progress toward getting back to normal (for the first time since July 14, 2009)
> 
> So happy to hear that you are starting PT! I know you couldn't wait. I hope it is as successful/helpful as you hope and have been promised it will be.
> 
> 
> The support here is amazing.



It definitely is!



maiziezoe said:


> *Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?*
> 
> I don't like to treat myself with food so every week I have a loss I buy a new nail polish. Usually something fun and funky. I have quite the collection of colors... I should open a nail salon!



Great idea!



mommyarewegoingback said:


> I guess this may be a good time to introduce myself.  My name is Virginia.  I've been fighting this darn scale all my life.  Actually maybe only for the past 20 years.  I think before that I ignored it.  I have gone up and down, up and down.  I usually get success with WW, but I'm just darn sick of paying them.  Why it worked was because I had to be accountable since I had to get on that scale every week.  That's why I'm hoping this group will do the same, make me accountable.  Let's see I have 30 pounds to go to hit my WW goal.  I was there once, made lifetime, but you know I'm a stress eater and lately it's been stressful.  Anyway, I'm rambling.  Thanks for reading my ramblings and letting me part of yours.
> 
> -Virginia



Welcome! We are a very supportive group.



tiki23 said:


> Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?
> 
> Well...I never met a cookie I didn't like  so I know I'll never eliminate those from my life, but I also know I will have to have an occasional cheesburger.



Cookies, yummm!



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Back from the Y. Did group strength and 42 min on the elliptical.







N&B'smom said:


> QOTD Monday - I guess for me it could change weekly, sometimes it would be chocolate (which is my absolute favorite) but other times it could be fries.  Depends on what I'm craving.
> 
> I've learned though that sometimes for me it's best to completely eliminate something from my diet because if I try to have a little sometimes it can snowball and I eat TOO much of it.



I know I am doing much better pretending to not be able to eat chocolate again. I was on doctor's orders to avoid it, but am not anymore. I feel better too by avoiding it.



Leleluvsdis said:


> I also found edys fruit bars which are all natural frozen fruit puree. WDW actually has the stawberry ones and they are so yuummmmoooo!!!! They are nice and refreshing especially when it is HOT HOT HOT!!!



Inspiration for tomorrow's QOTD! Thanks!



tigger813 said:


> I can guarantee you I won't step on the scale at 6:30pm tonight. I never get on the scale at night! I'm holding off until Thursday. So what do I get if I don't step on it until Wednesday morning????


----------



## tigger813

Oooopppps! I meant to say that I am holding off until Wednesday to weigh myself. I need at least 2 days to figure out what I can do to have a loss for the week! I've been typing the wrong day constantly the past few days. Probably due to the craziness of this week! I want this week over already!!!!!


----------



## pinkle

tigger813 said:


> Oooopppps! I meant to say that I am holding off until Wednesday to weigh myself. I need at least 2 days to figure out what I can do to have a loss for the week! I've been typing the wrong day constantly the past few days. Probably due to the craziness of this week! I want this week over already!!!!!



I wait until Friday....last week it was only a pound, I worry if I do it any sooner I may be disapppointed   I hope Wednesday is a good day for you. 

I was out today (limping around, due to stupid foot!) and a friend I hadn't seen in 7 weeks thought I looked like I had lost 10 pounds!1  ......i hadn't but at least what I've lost was noticeable 
IT"S ABOUT TIME!


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> I have gone from the reds visiting (this still makes me smile) way too frequently to the reds being on a really long road trip!  Which means I feel like I've had pms for over a week now including the carb cravings which I have been fighting. This is either perimenopause or because I am finally dropping belly fat. I'm self diagnosing because I don't want to go to the doctor! I feel like I hit 42 and I'm falling apart.  I really, really hate the doctor, so I'm going to give it a couple more months and see if things "regulate". Ok, vent over.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great afternoon. Still craving chips and dip, (since yesterday) but I'm going to ignore it!



So glad others have helped. At 25, I have no personal experience.



brinalyn530 said:


> Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?
> Right now Id say anything but water !
> 
> 
> 
> Great job staying on plan and even working out at the hotel, CC!
> 
> *Thanks!*
> 
> QOTD for Sunday, 6/13: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?
> Weve got a lot of stuff going on this week, but I think I am most looking forward to Saturday. My parents and some friends are coming over for a game night. I really enjoy having people over to my house, but I dont do it very often because I can always find something wrong with the house that I dont want people to see, like I have a crack in the paint in the dining room and I still need to find a table for the entry, silly stuff like that. But I am excited about this weekend. It should be a lot of fun plus I can have some adult beverages since I wont have to drive anywhere! And bonus - we have no plans for Sunday so I can sleep in, which is always my favorite thing to do on a Sunday ! I am also very excited for Toy Story 3  we have free tickets from buying TS1 and TS2 on BluRay a few months ago, so depending on what we decide to do for my dad for Fathers Day, we might be going to see TS3 on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> *Sounds wonderful!*
> 
> Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?
> Gosh, if I could cut it down to just one, Id probably be at goal by now ! I have a really bad dessert habit. I feel like I *need* to have something sweet after dinner. I try to make do with fruit, but it just doesnt satisfy that particular want. I enjoy having down time between dinner and getting ready for bed for my sanity, but I hate it because I cant keep myself from grazing. I think my personal COW for this week is going to be having a reasonable dessert (fruit or one snack cake or one serving of light ice cream, etc.) then brushing my teeth right away so I dont continue to graze. I really hope that works. Then Ill be able to say that my one treat is a sensible dessert on most evenings !



Brushing my teeth helps me A LOT!



lisah0711 said:


> I have some treat planned.  It varies from week to week but usually involves having a beer, especially now that it is getting warmer!



What a great summer treat!



brinalyn530 said:


> II have a lot of sympathy for you guys with these kinds of issues, trust me. My TOM was like living through hell every month, the pill helped a little, but now it's like no worries! I seriously plan to get these shots until I'm like 80 - just in case . I can only imagine what my GYN will be thinking as she's giving my old wrinkly butt that shot!



Hell, here too. I used to wonder what child birth would be like the pain was so bad. No shots for me, I was on naproxen sodium-Rx strength. I was still going to the pediatrician, I was so young when all of this was happening. I was "lucky" enough to have started TOM on the morning of a physical and my APRN was like, "What's with her?" because she say me lying down on chairs pratically in tears. My mom told her and she was like, "Absolutely not. Something needs to be done about that now." I am on the pill now, but that APRN made my life 1000s times better. Oh, and my mom's...



pjlla said:


> Well.... good afternoon everyone.  Without going into detail I just want to share... we had a bit of a family emergency last night (actually, that is a bit of an understatement).... and I will say one of my first mental reactions was to want to EAT!  I started thinking about finding an excuse to sit down and eat M&Ms and Twizzlers!!  CRAZY! (We were just finishing dinner when this situation occurred, so it wasn't that I was hungry.)
> 
> I literally stopped myself in my tracks, talked OUT LOUD to myself about how I would feel tomorrow if I indulged in this "stress eating" (lousy, guilty, fat, out of control) and decided it definitely wouldn't HELP the situation.  So instead of eating, I "stress cleaned" for two hours~!  Burned some calories and got the house in decent order.  I finally stopped cleaning about 10 pm... and went to bed.
> 
> Got up this morning without GUILT or REGRET, but still had the stress.  Ran 4 miles, folded 4 loads of laundry, got DD off to school (DS not feeling well... but that is another story).  Took care of some things, came home, made lunch, and power cleaned DD's bathroom!  Obviously I am still stress-cleaning!  And avoiding food actually...  probably out of fear of going nuts.
> 
> I just wanted to share that small victory over food with those of you who would appreciate it!  And yes, we are all fine and safe... but considering I RARELY feel stress about much of anything, this was a WHOPPER.  But it too shall pass.
> 
> Gotta run... DD has a Rainbow Girls initiation tonight so I need to press her gown.  DH will take her to that, as DS has a doctor's appointment for his skin condition.  Hope it helps, as that situation is getting bad again.  Not sure what dinner will be for DS and myself. DH and DD are sharing a pizza before Rainbow..... so much for the veggie-loaded baked pasta I had planned!
> 
> Probaly won't be on again until tomorrow....................P



 Awesome (not just "small") victory!



jennz said:


> My day has been so-so.  I think I'm feeling a little sorry for myself.    Plus I my allergies are actually a cold (I think that's your gift to me Shannon ) So much going on plus financial stress (dd's cheer, going to see my dad in Orlando, going to Scotland in July).  So what did I do?  Ate 9 chips ahoy.    I guess at least I counted right?  And stopped!  When I write it out it's not so bad - dd's cheer, working concerts to pay for that; Dad in Orlando?  It's just not happening this summer.  Scotland - flights & rental car paid, staying w/relatives, saving spending money.  I feel more in control already.  Those darn ants though!
> 
> More storms moving through.  DD was scared last night and came into our bed, dh moved to the spare room, the dogs were in bed with me and DD, she couldn't sleep which meant I couldn't sleep...color me gray today b/c that's my mood.  Sorry everyone!  I need some serious doses of pixie dust.



Sending  for sleep and pixie dust, plus no more ants! Hope you feel better soon and glad to hear you are feeling more in control! Have a great day tomorrow!



cativa said:


> FB's downside can also be its upside.  Lets say your cell phone took a dunk in a lake.  You can put as your status:  "Cell phone took a swim!  If anyone needs to get ahold of me, please try DH's phone!"  I'm all too familiar with this scenario







brinalyn530 said:


> Have a great night everyone and "see" you all tomorrow!
> 
> Bree



Have a great night too!



flipflopmom said:


> I have decided that whatever speed I can run, complete the distance I want to, is a good speed.  I watched Losing it with Jillian today, and she did a 5K with an overweight woman with a lot of knee problems.  The clock, which they only showed briefly in a wide angle shot, read almost an hour and a half.  *The accomplishment of completion is all that matters!*  And thanks for your kind words!







QTrunninglady said:


> It won't let me PM since I have no posts. I think I read that it's never too late to join so here I am. I'd like to join the challenge too. I'll be on the losers team at 188.8 lbs and in 13 weeks I'd like to lose 30 lbs.
> 
> Although I finished the half marathon last January at WDW, I'm really just now starting to ease back into running after an injury 4 years ago. Next Januaray's half marathon will go a lot smoother for me!! (Barring 28 degree temperatures and snow flurries that is!) I need as much motivation and accountability and encouragement as a person can get! I recently graduated with my BSN and have the nclex scheduled for July 19. I start my GN job tomorrow. My husband should be leaving for Afghanistan on/around July 2 and currently he has been in Wisconsin since April 17. Our 15 year old daughter just got her driving learner's permit today. ...
> 
> Needless to say, I'm STRESSED and OVERWHELMED! So, getting back into shape and adding physical activity to my life will be a huge physical, emotional, and mental health benefit but it will also be an enormous challenge. I look forward to getting into healthy habits and communicating with people who are in the same lane of this crazy race called life.



Welcome! You will find lots of support here. I did!



maiziezoe said:


> I had a status last month that said something like "My son microwaved my phone... if I don't answer when you call... call next week."







Dahly said:


> Had a great day with DS..(took the day off to spend just with him)..the only downside was letting him pick the place for lunch..he choose chinese ..so I will have to be extra careful with dinner. Right now, DS is in the kitchen making "moo-less chocolate pie" with tofu...he saw it on an episode of Alton Brown's Good Eats and wanted to try it..I will take a bite to make DS happy, but I don't know that I am tofu person...guess we will see. I am happy that he like to experiment with food.
> 
> QOTD - Treats - for me, it will probably be some kind of ice cream, or possibly a cupcake every once in a while.....for now, I am trying NOT to eat that kind of stuff, and use non-food as a reward (massage at 10 pounds gone, can't wait!) but there is no way I can reasonably say I will never eat ice cream again. Just isn't going to happen.
> 
> Have a great evening!
> 
> Dahly



I've had ice cream made with soy/tofu. I like it in "moderation." 

Have you tried making cupcakes with diet soda and topping it with fat free Cool Whip? I love that.



tigger813 said:


> DD2 who doesn't like ice cream wanted to try some again so I got us a bowl of chocolate frozen yogurt. Only ate a little! I wasn't even tempted to eat much! I've been really good all day.
> 
> OOOOHHHH I just bought tickets for us to see Toy Story 3 on the 27th with other Disers! Can't wait!!!



 to both eating a little fro you and seeing TS3 with some Disers!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening Everyone!

Today was a much busier day than I expected. I did not make it to the gym so I will go tomorrow afternoon/night. I did go to an hour long Zumba class. I had hoped to do both.

I just have a few minutes so I will post tomorrow's QOTD. I was going to base it off of something Leleluvsdis said, but I will wait until Wednesday. I don't want to steal her thunder. It will still be Disney related though!

QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.

Off to bed. I may be working different hours tomorrow, so I'm not sure when I'll be on again.

Have a great day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Ive had a tough weekend with controlling my eating.  I cant say I totally went off plan but it was close.  I feel like I am back on track and am chalking it up to being the week of TOM.  Today I made a bad choice for lunch.  I had an all day class for my job and the only thing close was a pizza place.  I had planned to get a salad but when I saw the price of 9$ for a salad with grilled chicken I decided to just get a slice of pizza.  Then I got to the counter and saw the specialty pizza and out of my mouth came "i will have one slice of the taco pizza"  Where that came from I have no idea.  It totally was impulsive.  Honestly it didnt even taste good and was so heavy in my stomach.  I regretted it all day.  I guess this was just my sign to focus again.  I did a 4 mile run tonight in 48:30.  I feel so much better.

QOTD- I can honestly say this time around I have not set a specific treat for myself.  Every now and then I drink a cup of regular ice tea so I guess that is considered a treat.  I am trying to not reward myself with food anymore.  So thats why I guess I dont have a treat in mind.  

QOTD-tuesday-  We finished our last trip with MNSSHP and stayed until close.  We rode IASW as our last ride and the night there was just magical and one of the best moments of our trip.  I think we will finish every trip with a day long visit until closing of MK from now on.


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> Hope that everything is okay, Pamela.  Great job avoiding adding to the problem by overeating.
> 
> Is it tomorrow or Friday your birthday?


 Actually, it is Thursday.  Wasn't it nice of Disney/Pixar to open a movie for me so that we would have a fun way to celebrate!?



QTrunninglady said:


> It won't let me PM since I have no posts. I think I read that it's never too late to join so here I am. I'd like to join the challenge too. I'll be on the losers team at 188.8 lbs and in 13 weeks I'd like to lose 30 lbs.
> 
> Although I finished the half marathon last January at WDW, I'm really just now starting to ease back into running after an injury 4 years ago. Next Januaray's half marathon will go a lot smoother for me!! (Barring 28 degree temperatures and snow flurries that is!) I need as much motivation and accountability and encouragement as a person can get! I recently graduated with my BSN and have the nclex scheduled for July 19. I start my GN job tomorrow. My husband should be leaving for Afghanistan on/around July 2 and currently he has been in Wisconsin since April 17. Our 15 year old daughter just got her driving learner's permit today. ...
> 
> Needless to say, I'm STRESSED and OVERWHELMED! So, getting back into shape and adding physical activity to my life will be a huge physical, emotional, and mental health benefit but it will also be an enormous challenge. I look forward to getting into healthy habits and communicating with people who are in the same lane of this crazy race called life.




Welcome, welcome, welcome!



Evening friends.... had a nice long post typed up, but my stupid laptop made it disappear.

Anyhow, thanks to everyone for the concern about my family emergency.  We are all well and good and things will go back to normal soon.  I did splurge on a slice of ham and pineapple pizza for dinner tonight (but just one... it was very big) and worth every one of the TEN points it cost me!  But it was a conscious decision, not a stress-related reflex.

Exciting day planned for tomorrow.... 5 mile run, trip to the dump, picking up prescriptions, and the usual cooking, cleaning, laundry, and kid taxi-ing.  Bet you're jealous! 

See you all tomorrow.  I'll catch up on the QOTD tomorrow...........P


----------



## MushyMushy

*QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.*

What we like to do at the end of the day at one of the parks is to find an out-of-the way place while the massive crowd is trying to leave, and either sit and people watch or do something we wouldn't normally do, like go into a shop or buliding. Then treat ourselves to a cab instead of waiting in line for the buses.


----------



## flipflopmom

Ugh. Just ugh.

Dusting turned into not only dusting, but polishing all the wood with Murphy's Oil Soap, clutter reduction, and sweeping around my back room, dog crate, laundry area.  Glad it's done, though.

Then, DH got home late, so late dinner.  DD wanted to play "name this Disney world thing"  so everyone was telling first letter, and ride, place, etc,:  It was fun! Pixie dust is flying!  Can't wait for the MK view at BLT!  

He was being soooo sweet, and found a favorite treat of mine that we haven't been able to find in a few years, buffalo wing pretzel bites.  Thanks hon.  I think I ate 2 cups of it!   I just kept eating.  I have been craving salt today for some odd reason.  PMS?  Body knows it's going to sweat a lot next week so it's trying to hold onto water?

So anyway, I just literally drank 50 ounces of water in about 1 minute, added some benefiber, and I am calling it a night!  Going to take some Midol tomorrow, since I am not leaving the house.  I am so mad at myself.  Don't know, again, if my overeating is a subconscious "I'm killing my plan next week, what difference does this week make?" or just pms, or just busy, but it feels like a miserable downward spiral.  Very depressed.  

Packing tomorrow, and more cleaning. I'll probably jump on a lot, just for motivation!


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> Wait a minute, wasn't it Connie that couldn't back away from the peanut butter last weekend?  Connie- don't get that kind of ant trap!



O. M. G. I can't believe you said that! 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.



Well, on our first visit back in 96, DH and I wrapped up most days at Pleasure Island and loved the Comedy Warehouse.  But, that was before they jacked it all up and closed it down.

Any of the three nighttime spectaculars will do just fine.  I love them all. But, I remember one evening on our last trip that we called an early night and headed back to POFQ. We were just taking it easy and heard some distant booming, so we walked out to the balcony and watched fireworks over the trees. That was a nice surprising way to end the day.


----------



## donac

QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.

One of my favorite way to end the day is to be on a boat and watch the fireworks.  I am not talking about the expensive boats.  We have seen the fireworks from the ferry.  We also saw them from the boat from FW to MK.  If you are really lucky you could also see the water pagent that way.


----------



## cclovesdis

tigger813 said:


> Oooopppps! I meant to say that I am holding off until Wednesday to weigh myself. I need at least 2 days to figure out what I can do to have a loss for the week! I've been typing the wrong day constantly the past few days. Probably due to the craziness of this week! I want this week over already!!!!!



My suggestion is WATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does the trick for me.



pinkle said:


> I was out today (limping around, due to stupid foot!) and a friend I hadn't seen in 7 weeks thought I looked like I had lost 10 pounds!1  ......i hadn't but at least what I've lost was noticeable
> IT"S ABOUT TIME!



That's awesome!



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.



I was so exhausted last night I didn't answer my own QOTD. I'll do that now. I would love to watch the fireworks at MK and then have 3 hours of EMH.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I guess this was just my sign to focus again.  I did a 4 mile run tonight in 48:30.  I feel so much better.
> 
> *Way to take charge!*
> 
> QOTD-tuesday-  We finished our last trip with MNSSHP and stayed until close.  We rode IASW as our last ride and the night there was just magical and one of the best moments of our trip.  I think we will finish every trip with a day long visit until closing of MK from now on.



That does sound magical!



pjlla said:


> Actually, it is Thursday.  Wasn't it nice of Disney/Pixar to open a movie for me so that we would have a fun way to celebrate!?
> 
> *Happy Birthday a little early!*
> 
> Anyhow, thanks to everyone for the concern about my family emergency.  We are all well and good and things will go back to normal soon.  I did splurge on a slice of ham and pineapple pizza for dinner tonight (but just one... it was very big) and worth every one of the TEN points it cost me!  But it was a conscious decision, not a stress-related reflex.
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting day planned for tomorrow.... 5 mile run, trip to the dump, picking up prescriptions, and the usual cooking, cleaning, laundry, and kid taxi-ing.  Bet you're jealous!
> 
> *Enjoy your day!*
> 
> See you all tomorrow.  I'll catch up on the QOTD tomorrow...........P





MushyMushy said:


> *QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.*
> 
> What we like to do at the end of the day at one of the parks is to find an out-of-the way place while the massive crowd is trying to leave, and either sit and people watch or do something we wouldn't normally do, like go into a shop or buliding. Then treat ourselves to a cab instead of waiting in line for the buses.



What a great way to end the day! Splurges definitely do not need to be food related.



flipflopmom said:


> Ugh. Just ugh.
> 
> Dusting turned into not only dusting, but polishing all the wood with Murphy's Oil Soap, clutter reduction, and sweeping around my back room, dog crate, laundry area.  Glad it's done, though.
> 
> Then, DH got home late, so late dinner.  DD wanted to play "name this Disney world thing"  so everyone was telling first letter, and ride, place, etc,:  It was fun! Pixie dust is flying!  Can't wait for the MK view at BLT!
> 
> He was being soooo sweet, and found a favorite treat of mine that we haven't been able to find in a few years, buffalo wing pretzel bites.  Thanks hon.  I think I ate 2 cups of it!   I just kept eating.  I have been craving salt today for some odd reason.  PMS?  Body knows it's going to sweat a lot next week so it's trying to hold onto water?
> 
> So anyway, I just literally drank 50 ounces of water in about 1 minute, added some benefiber, and I am calling it a night!  Going to take some Midol tomorrow, since I am not leaving the house.  I am so mad at myself.  Don't know, again, if my overeating is a subconscious "I'm killing my plan next week, what difference does this week make?" or just pms, or just busy, but it feels like a miserable downward spiral.  Very depressed.
> 
> Packing tomorrow, and more cleaning. I'll probably jump on a lot, just for motivation!



Have a great day! Water, water, water! I have no idea what buffalo wing pretzel bites are but I'm guessing they are addicting. Got to love our housemates, whoever they are. I literally just finished a conversation with my father about how horrible whole wheat bread is. 



Connie96 said:


> Any of the three nighttime spectaculars will do just fine.  I love them all. But, I remember one evening on our last trip that we called an early night and headed back to POFQ. We were just taking it easy and heard some distant booming, so we walked out to the balcony and watched fireworks over the trees. That was a nice surprising way to end the day.



Wow! Another reason to consider staying there. My father really wants to do something other than value, but we are commando people, so any bed will do for my sister, my mom, and I. Heck, I think we've fallen asleep on the hotel floor once or twice.



donac said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.
> 
> One of my favorite way to end the day is to be on a boat and watch the fireworks.  I am not talking about the expensive boats.  We have seen the fireworks from the ferry.  We also saw them from the boat from FW to MK.  If you are really lucky you could also see the water pagent that way.



That's awesome! I've heard you can time things well and get to do that. Sounds wonderful! Of course, also perfect for those multi-tasking, commando people like myself!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning,

I had hoped to sleep in this morning, but I woke up just after 4. I tried to fall back to sleep, but to no avail. I'm all caught up responding (can you tell where my priorities are...?) so I'll go downstairs and exercise now. Grabbing my water.

Back later,

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> One of my favorite way to end the day is to be on a boat and watch the fireworks.  I am not talking about the expensive boats.  We have seen the fireworks from the ferry.  We also saw them from the boat from FW to MK.  If you are really lucky you could also see the water pagent that way.



We were on the boat from Ohana to MK when the fireworks were going off, and we've done a Wishes cruise.  They were both magical!  ITA!



cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I had hoped to sleep in this morning, but I woke up just after 4. I tried to fall back to sleep, but to no avail. I'm all caught up responding (can you tell where my priorities are...?) so I'll go downstairs and exercise now. Grabbing my water.



I'm turning in to my mother.  I used to think she was crazy to get up so early, now I totally understand why.  


*Connie - please don't take the peanut butter thing personally.  Sometimes I get caught up in teasing, I get it from my Daddy, and I take it a little too far.  A big personality flaw, and I'm sorry.  *

Tuesday's QOTD:  Snuggling with my girls, with the castle in sight, fireworks overhead, leaned against DH, with tears in my eyes.  *sigh*

I am really, really, really down.  As in, I don't even feel like posting or reading this thread b/c I have been so out of touch with my will power.  It feels like I've taken such huge steps backwards, I can't go forwards again.  I feel like a water balloon, my face has broken out, and I feel like I've gained back all 55 pounds.  I have been SO disciplined over the last 5 months, but the last 3 days, I just feel out of control.  I am worried the old me is coming back.
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I love ending the day by walking around the World Showcase enjoying the atmosphere and lights!

Back from my walk but with my mom this time. No swans. Kids are up and dressed and eating breakfast. Need to make DD1s lunch now.

I will try to get back on tonight after work. Went to bed and was asleep around 9:30 last night. Felt good!

Gotta run now!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> I am really, really, really down.  As in, I don't even feel like posting or reading this thread b/c I have been so out of touch with my will power.  It feels like I've taken such huge steps backwards, I can't go forwards again.  I feel like a water balloon, my face has broken out, and I feel like I've gained back all 55 pounds.  I have been SO disciplined over the last 5 months, but the last 3 days, I just feel out of control.  I am worried the old me is coming back.
> Taryn



Taryn hang in there its not over you can get back on it.  I was feeling the same way the past week and yesterday I finally snapped out of it.  You have done so good dont give up.  You can do it.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I love ending the day by walking around the World Showcase enjoying the atmosphere and lights!



This is how we are going to end our trip this year since its just me my mom and my aunt doing a girls trip for the princess.  I love WS at epcot and with our last trip having 2 little ones I did not get to fully enjoy just relaxing and browsing in all the countries.  I think its one of the things I am looking forward to most this time around.


----------



## jennz

tigger813 said:


> Oooopppps! I meant to say that I am holding off until Wednesday to weigh myself. I need at least 2 days to figure out what I can do to have a loss for the week! I've been typing the wrong day constantly the past few days. Probably due to the craziness of this week! I want this week over already!!!!!



Hmmm maybe you should get a special badge for your siggy for not weighing early!



flipflopmom said:


> I am really, really, really down.  As in, I don't even feel like posting or reading this thread b/c I have been so out of touch with my will power.  It feels like I've taken such huge steps backwards, I can't go forwards again.  I feel like a water balloon, my face has broken out, and I feel like I've gained back all 55 pounds.  I have been SO disciplined over the last 5 months, but the last 3 days, I just feel out of control.  I am worried the old me is coming back.
> Taryn



  You CAN go forward, you have proven it pound by 55 pounds!  Be gentler to yourself.  Yes you at the buffalo pretzel bites (which are delicious but also like licking a salt stick! ), so what? Today eat a healthy breakfast.  Then move on to your lunch.  Don't even look at the whole day, do it hour by hour.  To quote a favorite on the BL thread, you wouldn't throw out your set because you broke one dish would you?  You haven't gone back to your "old" you.


----------



## sherry

QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL. 

My favorite way to end our day is to take our time getting out and being in an almost empty park.  Sitting and having a treat is a bonus.


----------



## redwalker

QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.

Being the last ones at Hollywood Studios, not realizing that the park has actually closed, and we seem to have it all to ourselves.  It is quite and just just us.  We get a chance to take in the lights and the sights.  We hold hands as we walk down the street.  Then as we pass through the gate...we hope the buses are still running...they are! We get on the bus and laugh how we were the last ones in the WHOLE park.  That was a fun day....this past April.


----------



## redwalker

flipflopmom said:


> We were on the boat from Ohana to MK when the fireworks were going off, and we've done a Wishes cruise.  They were both magical!  ITA!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm turning in to my mother.  I used to think she was crazy to get up so early, now I totally understand why.
> 
> 
> *Connie - please don't take the peanut butter thing personally.  Sometimes I get caught up in teasing, I get it from my Daddy, and I take it a little too far.  A big personality flaw, and I'm sorry.  *
> 
> Tuesday's QOTD:  Snuggling with my girls, with the castle in sight, fireworks overhead, leaned against DH, with tears in my eyes.  *sigh*
> 
> I am really, really, really down.  As in, I don't even feel like posting or reading this thread b/c I have been so out of touch with my will power.  It feels like I've taken such huge steps backwards, I can't go forwards again.  I feel like a water balloon, my face has broken out, and I feel like I've gained back all 55 pounds.  I have been SO disciplined over the last 5 months, but the last 3 days, I just feel out of control.  I am worried the old me is coming back.
> Taryn



Hey Taryn,
don't allow the old you to come back, don't give in.  Take a deep breath. We are all only human.   We all make mistakes.  Life happens, so we screw up, but what matters is that we know we messed up, and we move on.  Today is a new day, a day for you to take charge of yourself, your actions, your health.  I have screwed up too..we all have.  What matters is that you dust yourself off, see what went wrong, and fix it.  Go back to the beginning, the way you felt at the beginning of your journey.  Try to recapture the essence of that.  You just didn't loose 55lbs all at once, and you won't certainly gain it all back all at once either.  It takes time to put all that back, and the good thing is that you are realizing that something is getting in your way of your goals.  Don't let it...stand up to it and say NO! Take a minute and think about the healthy you, and calmly tell yourself what it is you need to change and do to get back on track.  Then do something positive for yourself...drink some water, go for a walk.  Doing something positive, even a small thing, for yourself will make you feel more in control of you destiny to a healthier you. You can do it!


----------



## cclovesdis

flipflopmom said:


> We were on the boat from Ohana to MK when the fireworks were going off, and we've done a Wishes cruise.  They were both magical!  ITA!
> 
> *Also magical sounding! Everyone has such great memories of their trip(s)!*
> 
> I'm turning in to my mother.  I used to think she was crazy to get up so early, now I totally understand why.
> 
> *I DO get A LOT done when I'm up that early. Even got in 30 minutes on the Wii Fit+ and have drank 5 glasses of water!*
> 
> Tuesday's QOTD:  Snuggling with my girls, with the castle in sight, fireworks overhead, leaned against DH, with tears in my eyes.  *sigh*
> 
> *Awww. Absolutely beautitful. *
> 
> I am really, really, really down.  As in, I don't even feel like posting or reading this thread b/c I have been so out of touch with my will power.  It feels like I've taken such huge steps backwards, I can't go forwards again.  I feel like a water balloon, my face has broken out, and I feel like I've gained back all 55 pounds.  I have been SO disciplined over the last 5 months, but the last 3 days, I just feel out of control.  I am worried the old me is coming back.
> Taryn



Taryn-Lots of people have commented, please forgive me for repeating them. First of all, the old you is NOT coming back. You have lost 55 pounds! You are one of the most inspiring members of our BL challenge. So what, you had some buffalo pretzel bites. You said it yourself, you have to enjoy your new lifestyle, and if that includes a few splurges, than so be it. You have to do what's right for you. Drink some water, I know you did last night. Make sure you drink as much water as you feel comfortable drinking. Maybe add some sugar-free drink mix to add some variety. Get your kids involved. Make a huge pitcher and have DD3 stir. See who can stir the fastest. Then, all 3 of you has an 8 oz. glass (if you let your daugters drink the sugar-free kind). Sip a 2nd glass while watching a movie or making a puzzle (or working on lesson plans for your class). YOU ARE NOT OUT OF CONTROL! You can and will do this!

Who has your daughters today? Do you have time to walk for an hour or run for 30 minutes? Could you go for a bike ride with DDs? I'm just throwing out suggestions. Jillian made it very clear in the most recent episode that exercise can be fun and family time. I have no idea if you have one of these, but I'm going to throw out another idea to help you multi-task. Take an audio recorder on your walk. Record ideas for your lesson plans. Play them back while you are typing away. Record anything else that comes to mind too! Tape record yourself saying affirmations:
I am in control.
I lost 55 pounds. I can and will lose 10 more.
I am an amazing mother. My daughters are wonderful because of my husband and me.
I am an amazing kindergarden teacher. I love my job and my students love me.
etc.

And, please continue to post. We are here for you even if we are not next to you IRL.

Have a great day!






I'm off to work now. I'll check back later!


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> I am really, really, really down.  As in, I don't even feel like posting or reading this thread b/c I have been so out of touch with my will power.  It feels like I've taken such huge steps backwards, I can't go forwards again.  I feel like a water balloon, my face has broken out, and I feel like I've gained back all 55 pounds.  I have been SO disciplined over the last 5 months, but the last 3 days, I just feel out of control.  I am worried the old me is coming back.
> Taryn


Like others have said, 3 day's will not undo your 5 months of hard work.  Heck, 2 weeks won't either.  You have been so successful, and you can get that back.  Maybe start fresh, get the water in today, journal your food tomorrow, do the cow, and don't beat yourself up if when you backslide.  You are an amazing and strong woman.  It's an emotional week for you too with missing your daddy, so give yourself some time to remember your special times with him and some time to grieve.  It is not easy, and the pain and sadness lasts so long. Try to come here and post.  We are all here for you.  Even if you put on a few pounds over the next couple weeks you will lose it again, and you will continue to be successful.   Hang in there, Taryn.



QTrunninglady said:


> It won't let me PM since I have no posts. I think I read that it's never too late to join so here I am. I'd like to join the challenge too. I'll be on the losers team at 188.8 lbs and in 13 weeks I'd like to lose 30 lbs.
> 
> Although I finished the half marathon last January at WDW, I'm really just now starting to ease back into running after an injury 4 years ago. Next Januaray's half marathon will go a lot smoother for me!! (Barring 28 degree temperatures and snow flurries that is!) I need as much motivation and accountability and encouragement as a person can get! I recently graduated with my BSN and have the nclex scheduled for July 19. I start my GN job tomorrow. My husband should be leaving for Afghanistan on/around July 2 and currently he has been in Wisconsin since April 17. Our 15 year old daughter just got her driving learner's permit today. ...
> 
> Needless to say, I'm STRESSED and OVERWHELMED! So, getting back into shape and adding physical activity to my life will be a huge physical, emotional, and mental health benefit but it will also be an enormous challenge. I look forward to getting into healthy habits and communicating with people who are in the same lane of this crazy race called life.


Welcome and congrats on your BSN.  Where are you going to be working? I'm a nurse in endoscopy after17 years of ICU.  It's kind of like the retirement home for nurses.     Good luck with your new job, the NCLEX, and this challenge.  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.


EMH at MK til 2am, wandering through tomorrowland and fantasyland with all the rides as walkons, stopping for a pic in front of the castle, and ending with a treat (ice cream cookie sandwich) from the main street bakery on the way to the bus.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ive had a tough weekend with controlling my eating.  I cant say I totally went off plan but it was close.  I feel like I am back on track and am chalking it up to being the week of TOM.  Today I made a bad choice for lunch.  I had an all day class for my job and the only thing close was a pizza place.  I had planned to get a salad but when I saw the price of 9$ for a salad with grilled chicken I decided to just get a slice of pizza.  Then I got to the counter and saw the specialty pizza and out of my mouth came "i will have one slice of the taco pizza"  Where that came from I have no idea.  It totally was impulsive.  Honestly it didnt even taste good and was so heavy in my stomach.  I regretted it all day.  I guess this was just my sign to focus again.  I did a 4 mile run tonight in 48:30.  I feel so much better.


Sorry about the pizza, but at least you only had one slice.  Nice work on the run.  



pjlla said:


> Anyhow, thanks to everyone for the concern about my family emergency.  We are all well and good and things will go back to normal soon.  I did splurge on a slice of ham and pineapple pizza for dinner tonight (but just one... it was very big) and worth every one of the TEN points it cost me!  But it was a conscious decision, not a stress-related reflex.


Glad everything is turning out ok, and nice job on handling the stress.  Not easy to do, but you went at it the Pjlla way, and are such an inspiration. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Little vent coming here--please feel free to skip. Ok, wo/ too much tmi (does that make sense?) I have gone from the reds visiting (this still makes me smile) way too frequently to the reds being on a really long road trip!  Which means I feel like I've had pms for over a week now including the carb cravings which I have been fighting. This is either perimenopause or because I am finally dropping belly fat. I'm self diagnosing because I don't want to go to the doctor! I feel like I hit 42 and I'm falling apart.  I really, really hate the doctor, so I'm going to give it a couple more months and see if things "regulate". Ok, vent over.


I totally agree with the others that is is probably peri-menopause, and it is not fun.  I know that irregular cycle is a big part of it.  Funny, we were talking about this a few weeks ago with my sisters, and sil, and we are 39-50, and my sister who is 50 was bragging, saying I'm done it's been 8 months since I last had my period, and don't you know she called me 2 days later to tell me she just got her period again.  I know the perimenopause can go on for a long time.  Hang in there. 



lisah0711 said:


> Whoo hoo!!!  Love getting excited for everyone's trips!!!
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa -- A konk cooler is a frozen rum drink that they make on the DCL ships and at Serenity Bay, that adult beach at Castaway Cay.
> 
> Here is the recipe I found on allearsnet !!!
> 
> Ingredients
> 3 oz. Light Rum (Suggestion - Malibu or Parrot Bay)
> 3 oz. Dark Rum (Suggestion - Cruzan Black Strap)
> 4 oz. Orange Juice
> 8 oz. Cream of Coconut (Suggestion - Coco Casa)
> 6 oz. Passion Fruit Juice Concentrate (Suggestion - Welches)
> 3 oz. Ice
> 
> Mix in blender until slushy.
> 
> Makes enough to fill a Disney Cruise Line drink glass... and then some!
> 
> 
> 
> This looks delicious.  I think I just found my new fourth of july drink.  I like to try something new each year.
> 
> 
> jennz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have declared wars on the ants - actually I think I'm answering their war declaration on me!  In the play room, kitchen and our upstairs bath!!  I've been spraying the house inside and out today.  That's cut into my cleaning a bit plus also my Wal-Mart trip.  I'm taking dd's friend home, planning that once I'm in the car I'll go but it'll be 4:45 by then - not sure I want to go at that time.
> 
> Pamela great job avoiding that stress eating!!!What a victory!
> 
> My day has been so-so.  I think I'm feeling a little sorry for myself.    Plus I my allergies are actually a cold (I think that's your gift to me Shannon ) So much going on plus financial stress (dd's cheer, going to see my dad in Orlando, going to Scotland in July).  So what did I do?  Ate 9 chips ahoy.    I guess at least I counted right?  And stopped!  When I write it out it's not so bad - dd's cheer, working concerts to pay for that; Dad in Orlando?  It's just not happening this summer.  Scotland - flights & rental car paid, staying w/relatives, saving spending money.  I feel more in control already.  Those darn ants though!
> 
> More storms moving through.  DD was scared last night and came into our bed, dh moved to the spare room, the dogs were in bed with me and DD, she couldn't sleep which meant I couldn't sleep...color me gray today b/c that's my mood.  Sorry everyone!  I need some serious doses of pixie dust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate ants. Someone told me to sprinkle chilipowder around the whole perimeter of your house to keep them out, but I haven't tried that.   9 cookies isn't too bad.  You are right, at least you counted them, and stopped at 9.  I know I've eaten whole boxes in the past.  Nice job talking yourself through the stress.  It will all work out.
> 
> 
> 
> jennz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - starting a pool on when Tracey will actually get on the scale - I'm choosing today at 6:30 pm - anyone else in?    Sorry Tracey couldn't resist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny.  Tracey- I'm impressed you haven't stepped on the scale.  Hope your stress goes away soon, and you are able to have some fun,  relaxing days with your parents.
> 
> Not much new here.  Staying within my points, and trying to have an extra healthy 2 days before my race tomorrow night.  I made a big salad last night, and cut up a pear and put that in and it was so good.  I'm not very adventurous and tend to make the same things over and over, but I think I need to try more things.  Did wii fit this morning, and we have baseball tonight.  Looks like a beautiful day out here.
> 
> Hoping everyone has a nice day.
Click to expand...


----------



## flipflopmom

Thanks everyone.  Sorry for that pity party.  I've spent the last hour crying, drinking coffee and water to flush out the salt, and researching how to get rid of water weight gain!  Had a banana and a protein shake, it has some dandelion root in it which is supposed to help flush out water retention.

I am feeling slighty better, just really depressed, but as soon as my sleepy heads wake up and we start packing their WDW clothes with Almost There from Princess and the Frog and the 4 Parks 1 World CDs playing in the background, I'm sure my mood will improve!  I bought them a bunch of new disney t's and DD2 some Disney sundresses when the online disney store was having a sale, so it will be fun to show them to them.  I'm sure we'll have fashion shows, and DD2 will insist on keeping at least one of them on!

Going to clean all the glass in the house until they wake up!  Now, back to our regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## gardengirlct

Even with the warm welcome it's hard to jump in. You all seem like you know each other so well and have been friends forever. I'm going to try though.  Yesterday morning I got up at 6 and walked for 30 minutes, ate well all day, and then went crazy on choc chip cookies my hubby asked me to bake. He knows I'm trying to eat better and he is too but they were there. Well now they are gone, my to sons 12 and 14, helped too. I will no longer be buying them because I can't not eat them. Can you say "RED light food." 

This am I woke up with a sore throat but I'm plannig on walking tonight after my haircut. My 12 year son, Noah, runs cross country and wants to start running this summer for the fall season. We made a deal that 3 times a week I would go with him and walk while he ran. Sounds much better than walking on the treadmill by myself. Hope everyone has a good day. Lisa


----------



## flipflopmom

gardengirlct said:


> Even with the warm welcome it's hard to jump in. You all seem like you know each other so well and have been friends forever. I'm going to try though.  Yesterday morning I got up at 6 and walked for 30 minutes, ate well all day, and then went crazy on choc chip cookies my hubby asked me to bake. He knows I'm trying to eat better and he is too but they were there. Well now they are gone, my to sons 12 and 14, helped too. I will no longer be buying them because I can't not eat them. Can you say "RED light food."
> 
> This am I woke up with a sore throat but I'm plannig on walking tonight after my haircut. My 12 year son, Noah, runs cross country and wants to start running this summer for the fall season. We made a deal that 3 times a week I would go with him and walk while he ran. Sounds much better than walking on the treadmill by myself. Hope everyone has a good day. Lisa



Lisa, I know what you mean.  I jumped in about 2 months into the challenge that started in January, and it took a while.  But as you can see, it didn't take me long to intiate myself.  Throw it out there, and soon you'll have us all figured out.  Yesterday, my DH thought he was being so sweet and bought not 1, but 7 bags of a salty, fatty treat that I haven't been able to find in a year or two.  Then, when I put 1 serving (1/3) of a cup in a bowl, he said "you're going to eat more than that, aren't you."  

Good for you on walking with your son!  Hope your throat gets better soon!


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> I have declared wars on the ants - actually I think I'm answering their war declaration on me!  In the play room, kitchen and our upstairs bath!!  I've been spraying the house inside and out today.  That's cut into my cleaning a bit plus also my Wal-Mart trip.  I'm taking dd's friend home, planning that once I'm in the car I'll go but it'll be 4:45 by then - not sure I want to go at that time.
> 
> My day has been so-so.  I think I'm feeling a little sorry for myself.  Plus I my allergies are actually a cold (I think that's your gift to me Shannon  So much going on plus financial stress (dd's cheer, going to see my dad in Orlando, going to Scotland in July).  So what did I do?  Ate 9 chips ahoy.  I guess at least I counted right?  And stopped!  When I write it out it's not so bad - dd's cheer, working concerts to pay for that; Dad in Orlando?  It's just not happening this summer.  Scotland - flights & rental car paid, staying w/relatives, saving spending money.  I feel more in control already.  Those darn ants though!
> 
> More storms moving through.  DD was scared last night and came into our bed, dh moved to the spare room, the dogs were in bed with me and DD, she couldn't sleep which meant I couldn't sleep...color me gray today b/c that's my mood.  Sorry everyone!  I need some serious doses of pixie dust.



 for you, jenn!  Hope that you feel better soon.    One way or another all those worries will pass.

Oh, and I hear you on the ants.  Last week they were telling me that I eat lunch at my desk too much.  One crawled on me and then I started freaking myself out and thinking they were on me all day.    Peppermint oil on a cotton ball is a good natural deterrent.   



QTrunninglady said:


> It won't let me PM since I have no posts. I think I read that it's never too late to join so here I am. I'd like to join the challenge too. I'll be on the losers team at 188.8 lbs and in 13 weeks I'd like to lose 30 lbs.
> 
> Although I finished the half marathon last January at WDW, I'm really just now starting to ease back into running after an injury 4 years ago. Next Januaray's half marathon will go a lot smoother for me!! (Barring 28 degree temperatures and snow flurries that is!) I need as much motivation and accountability and encouragement as a person can get! I recently graduated with my BSN and have the nclex scheduled for July 19. I start my GN job tomorrow. My husband should be leaving for Afghanistan on/around July 2 and currently he has been in Wisconsin since April 17. Our 15 year old daughter just got her driving learner's permit today. ...
> 
> Needless to say, I'm STRESSED and OVERWHELMED! So, getting back into shape and adding physical activity to my life will be a huge physical, emotional, and mental health benefit but it will also be an enormous challenge. I look forward to getting into healthy habits and communicating with people who are in the same lane of this crazy race called life.



 QTrunninglady!  Thanks for joining our challenge!    Keep chatting here and you will be able to PM in no time!  



Dahly said:


> Had a great day with DS..(took the day off to spend just with him)..the only downside was letting him pick the place for lunch..he choose chinese ..so I will have to be extra careful with dinner. Right now, DS is in the kitchen making "moo-less chocolate pie" with tofu...he saw it on an episode of Alton Brown's Good Eats and wanted to try it..I will take a bite to make DS happy, but I don't know that I am tofu person...guess we will see. I am happy that he like to experiment with food.



Well, how was the tofu chocolate pie?  Alton Brown has helped a lot of guys get themselves into the kitchen.  I think corinnak has a great recipe for chocolate mousse made from tofu . . . that is one that should be on the recipe thread that Rose keeps for us.  



tigger813 said:


> I still won't step on the scale until Wednesday morning! Not even tempted!







pinkle said:


> I wait until Friday....last week it was only a pound, I worry if I do it any sooner I may be disapppointed I hope Wednesday is a good day for you.
> 
> I was out today (limping around, due to stupid foot!) and a friend I hadn't seen in 7 weeks thought I looked like I had lost 10 pounds!1  ......i hadn't but at least what I've lost was noticeable IT"S ABOUT TIME!



It's always nice when people notice your hard work!  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.



I love to ride the boats back from MK to Wilderness Lodge at night.  It is so pretty and relaxing.  Or I like to hang out on my balcony at Grand Californian and watch the beautiful new lights on Mickey's Spinning Wheel o'Death aka the ferris wheel.  I hate the ride but  I love the lights!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ive had a tough weekend with controlling my eating.  I cant say I totally went off plan but it was close.  I feel like I am back on track and am chalking it up to being the week of TOM.  Today I made a bad choice for lunch.  I had an all day class for my job and the only thing close was a pizza place.  I had planned to get a salad but when I saw the price of 9$ for a salad with grilled chicken I decided to just get a slice of pizza.  Then I got to the counter and saw the specialty pizza and out of my mouth came "i will have one slice of the taco pizza"  Where that came from I have no idea.  It totally was impulsive.  Honestly it didnt even taste good and was so heavy in my stomach.  I regretted it all day.  I guess this was just my sign to focus again.  I did a 4 mile run tonight in 48:30.  I feel so much better.



 Glad that your run made you feel better, Lindsay.  



pjlla said:


> Actually, it is Thursday.  Wasn't it nice of Disney/Pixar to open a movie for me so that we would have a fun way to celebrate!?



Thanks!    I remembered it was the same day as the opening but for some reason I thought that was Friday.  



MushyMushy said:


> *QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.*
> 
> What we like to do at the end of the day at one of the parks is to find an out-of-the way place while the massive crowd is trying to leave, and either sit and people watch or do something we wouldn't normally do, like go into a shop or buliding. Then treat ourselves to a cab instead of waiting in line for the buses.



I always like to look at your signature picture -- makes me want to go for a swim!



flipflopmom said:


> I'm turning in to my mother.  I used to think she was crazy to get up so early, now I totally understand why.



Aren't we all?  

*Taryn,*  glad that you can get all those negative feelings out of your system.  Soon you will be at WDW and telling us all about it from your fabulous room at BLT!   

Off to the orthodontist this morning!    Have a great day all!


----------



## sahbushka

Ok, so I weigh in on tuesday afternoons and on tuesday mornings I do a peek at my scale to check it out.  Looks like I might be gaining over 7 lbs this week!  OMG!  I knew it was a bad week with everyone taking me out for meals and then a free for all of bad food choices when we went camping in Wenatchee not to mention not much excersize, but ouch!  I may try to work out on my lunch break today to see if I can get rid of a bit.  I am very nervous about losing my 100 lb clippie...that would suck!

SarahMay


----------



## pjlla

flipflopmom said:


> I am really, really, really down.  As in, I don't even feel like posting or reading this thread b/c I have been so out of touch with my will power.  It feels like I've taken such huge steps backwards, I can't go forwards again.  I feel like a water balloon, my face has broken out, and I feel like I've gained back all 55 pounds.  I have been SO disciplined over the last 5 months, but the last 3 days, I just feel out of control.  I am worried the old me is coming back.
> Taryn



First of all....  Second.... I find that just ONE GOOD "IN CONTROL" day can make a WORLD of difference in how I feel.  Take today, make it a good one... exercise, eating right, plenty of water, and lots of positive energy in the right direction (which for you right now might mean packing for your trip).  I can almost GUARANTEE you that within 24 hours you will feel SO MUCH BETTER! Truly.... I think I can sympathize and understand how you feel.  Even after being on this journey for 2 1/2 years and losing almost 90 pounds, just a day or two out of control can make me feel like I'm ready to give up!! 

Keep chatting with us, be sure the house is LOADED with healthy options, get in some FUN exercise (with the kids maybe?) and things will look so much better tomorrow.... I promise!!  





cclovesdis said:


> Taryn-Lots of people have commented, please forgive me for repeating them. First of all, the old you is NOT coming back. You have lost 55 pounds! You are one of the most inspiring members of our BL challenge. So what, you had some buffalo pretzel bites. You said it yourself, you have to enjoy your new lifestyle, and if that includes a few splurges, than so be it. You have to do what's right for you. Drink some water, I know you did last night. Make sure you drink as much water as you feel comfortable drinking. Maybe add some sugar-free drink mix to add some variety. Get your kids involved. Make a huge pitcher and have DD3 stir. See who can stir the fastest. Then, all 3 of you has an 8 oz. glass (if you let your daugters drink the sugar-free kind). Sip a 2nd glass while watching a movie or making a puzzle (or working on lesson plans for your class). YOU ARE NOT OUT OF CONTROL! You can and will do this!
> 
> Who has your daughters today? Do you have time to walk for an hour or run for 30 minutes? Could you go for a bike ride with DDs? I'm just throwing out suggestions. Jillian made it very clear in the most recent episode that exercise can be fun and family time. I have no idea if you have one of these, but I'm going to throw out another idea to help you multi-task. Take an audio recorder on your walk. Record ideas for your lesson plans. Play them back while you are typing away. Record anything else that comes to mind too! Tape record yourself saying affirmations:
> I am in control.
> I lost 55 pounds. I can and will lose 10 more.
> I am an amazing mother. My daughters are wonderful because of my husband and me.
> I am an amazing kindergarden teacher. I love my job and my students love me.
> etc.
> 
> And, please continue to post. We are here for you even if we are not next to you IRL.



AMEN!



mikamah said:


> Not much new here.  Staying within my points, and trying to have an extra healthy 2 days before my race tomorrow night.  I made a big salad last night, and cut up a pear and put that in and it was so good.  I'm not very adventurous and tend to make the same things over and over, but I think I need to try more things.  Did wii fit this morning, and we have baseball tonight.  Looks like a beautiful day out here.
> 
> Hoping everyone has a nice day.



I'm so impressed you have a race coming up!  Run Kathy, run!!



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks everyone.  Sorry for that pity party.  I've spent the last hour crying, drinking coffee and water to flush out the salt, and researching how to get rid of water weight gain!  Had a banana and a protein shake, it has some dandelion root in it which is supposed to help flush out water retention.
> 
> I am feeling slighty better, just really depressed, but as soon as my sleepy heads wake up and we start packing their WDW clothes with Almost There from Princess and the Frog and the 4 Parks 1 World CDs playing in the background, I'm sure my mood will improve!  I bought them a bunch of new disney t's and DD2 some Disney sundresses when the online disney store was having a sale, so it will be fun to show them to them.  I'm sure we'll have fashion shows, and DD2 will insist on keeping at least one of them on!
> 
> Going to clean all the glass in the house until they wake up!  Now, back to our regularly scheduled programming!



Glad you feel better.... but I hope you still read all of the advise that was given. Lots of us (ALL of us) really care and want to help you succeed!  Stay close with us until you leave!



gardengirlct said:


> Even with the warm welcome it's hard to jump in. You all seem like you know each other so well and have been friends forever. I'm going to try though.  Yesterday morning I got up at 6 and walked for 30 minutes, ate well all day, and then went crazy on choc chip cookies my hubby asked me to bake. He knows I'm trying to eat better and he is too but they were there. Well now they are gone, my to sons 12 and 14, helped too. I will no longer be buying them because I can't not eat them. Can you say "RED light food."
> 
> This am I woke up with a sore throat but I'm plannig on walking tonight after my haircut. My 12 year son, Noah, runs cross country and wants to start running this summer for the fall season. We made a deal that 3 times a week I would go with him and walk while he ran. Sounds much better than walking on the treadmill by myself. Hope everyone has a good day. Lisa



Believe me, NO ONE is more shy or has a harder time meeting new people than ME!  Just jump in with both feet.  Share stuff about yourself (as you did) and feel free to comment and offer advise to the rest of us and soon you will definitely feel like part of the group!!  

I totally understand about the cookies.  We don't bake much here... mostly because I don't like to bake and NONE of us need the calories.  But occasionally the kids/DH crave homemade cookies and I have to make sure that DH makes them either when I am gone, or on a day/weekend when I can plan in the calories.  I just find it nearly IMPOSSIBLE to resist oatmeal chocolate chip cookie dough!!    So even though my kids might not think it is "fair", sometimes I need to lay down the law and make cookie baking off limits for a the day!



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks!    I remembered it was the same day as the opening but for some reason I thought that was Friday.




You're right... my b.day is Thursday and TS3 opens on Friday... but close enough!  We are holding off on the celebration until Friday.  When we saw the trailer last year for TS3 opening June 18th, I IMMEDIATELY told my family that THAT is how we were going to celebrate my birthday this year... and I haven't forgotten!  But, no one is complaining!  Trying to save most of my Flex points for dinner and movie treats that day!



Well... another beautiful day in NH today!  I posted about a  planned 5 mile run today, but forgot that I had planned to start alternating my runs with my circuit training, so today was actually a circuit day.... arms and abs and a few lunges and calf raises.  

DD has her first Final today and asked me to make her "lucky" breakfast for her... real "on the stove" oatmeal with a bit of brown sugar, fresh fruit, juice, and tea.  It makes me SO HAPPY that I have been able to have such a great positive impact on her eating habits that she would choose such a great healthy breakfast for a favorite "special" meal!  Sure, she loves her treats, just like any girl/kid, but she also loves healthy stuff.  I know that part of this is the way I STARTED feeding her when she was a baby, but another part of this is the influence of my past 30 months of really healthy eating.  And really, as parents, isn't this a HUGE part of why we are on these healthy journeys.... to lead our children by example??

I'm so excited to have a sort of "free" day, that I don't even KNOW what I want to do.... I do need to run a few errands, but do I want to clean?  Or scrapbook?  Or do yard work?  Or just enjoy the day and be lazy? (Okay... probably not that last option... I'm just not a "sit around" kind of gal)

Well.... off to decide on the direction my day will take! TTYL.............P


----------



## pjlla

sahbushka said:


> Ok, so I weigh in on tuesday afternoons and on tuesday mornings I do a peek at my scale to check it out.  Looks like I might be gaining over 7 lbs this week!  OMG!  I knew it was a bad week with everyone taking me out for meals and then a free for all of bad food choices when we went camping in Wenatchee not to mention not much excersize, but ouch!  I may try to work out on my lunch break today to see if I can get rid of a bit.  I am very nervous about losing my 100 lb clippie...that would suck!
> 
> SarahMay


Honestly.... I find that the most recently it came on, the quicker it goes off!  I know that might sound weird, but it seems to be TRUE!  I struggle to lose every pound lately, but if I have a big gain (like during my trip to WDW), if I get right back on plan, most of it seems to be gone within a week to 10 days.  You can DO IT!!  ..............P


----------



## Leleluvsdis

cclovesdis said:


> I just have a few minutes so I will post tomorrow's QOTD. I was going to base it off of something Leleluvsdis said, but I will wait until Wednesday. I don't want to steal her thunder. It will still be Disney related though!
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.
> CC



Glad I could be of some inspirations lol

My perfect way is to get a strawberry bar or dole whip if at MK and enjoy the parade/fireworks!!!


----------



## Connie96

cclovesdis said:


> Wow! Another reason to consider staying there. My father really wants to do something other than value, but we are commando people, so any bed will do for my sister, my mom, and I. Heck, I think we've fallen asleep on the hotel floor once or twice.



We loved POFQ. It was beautiful and so easy to get around since it's fairly small. I'd definitely recommend it. 



flipflopmom said:


> *Connie - please don't take the peanut butter thing personally.  Sometimes I get caught up in teasing, I get it from my Daddy, and I take it a little too far.  A big personality flaw, and I'm sorry.  *



Oh, sweetie! You're fine. I'll admit you caugh me off guard, but that's when things are the funniest. It's all good!

FYI... Replying from iPhone SUCKS! Will reply more later.

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ive had a tough weekend with controlling my eating.  I cant say I totally went off plan but it was close.  I feel like I am back on track and am chalking it up to being the week of TOM.  Today I made a bad choice for lunch.  I had an all day class for my job and the only thing close was a pizza place.  I had planned to get a salad but when I saw the price of 9$ for a salad with grilled chicken I decided to just get a slice of pizza.  Then I got to the counter and saw the specialty pizza and out of my mouth came "i will have one slice of the taco pizza"  Where that came from I have no idea.  It totally was impulsive.  Honestly it didnt even taste good and was so heavy in my stomach.  I regretted it all day.  I guess this was just my sign to focus again.  I did a 4 mile run tonight in 48:30.  I feel so much better.


 Hope you are having an on plan day today!



flipflopmom said:


> We were on the boat from Ohana to MK when the fireworks were going off, and we've done a Wishes cruise.  They were both magical!  ITA!
> 
> 
> 
> I am really, really, really down.  As in, I don't even feel like posting or reading this thread b/c I have been so out of touch with my will power.  It feels like I've taken such huge steps backwards, I can't go forwards again.  I feel like a water balloon, my face has broken out, and I feel like I've gained back all 55 pounds.  I have been SO disciplined over the last 5 months, but the last 3 days, I just feel out of control.  I am worried the old me is coming back.
> Taryn



Taryn--I was really stressed about food the week before our trip. I swear the only thing that kept me on track was that it was the end of the last challenge. I kept thinking--I'm going to gain next week anyhow, what does it matter. Subconsciously even if you have told yourself you're going to not worry about food on your vacation, this might be stressing you out a bit. Add in Father's Day and the million other things you have going on, and you have a lot of stress. *A few days off plan and even a trip to WDW are not going to wipe out all of the hard work you have put in.* All that you can do each day is the best that you can do. Hang in there.



mikamah said:


> Not much new here.  Staying within my points, and trying to have an extra healthy 2 days before my race tomorrow night.  I made a big salad last night, and cut up a pear and put that in and it was so good.  I'm not very adventurous and tend to make the same things over and over, but I think I need to try more things.  Did wii fit this morning, and we have baseball tonight.  Looks like a beautiful day out here.
> 
> Hoping everyone has a nice day.



Can't wait to hear about the 5k, Kathy!



gardengirlct said:


> Even with the warm welcome it's hard to jump in. You all seem like you know each other so well and have been friends forever. I'm going to try though.  Yesterday morning I got up at 6 and walked for 30 minutes, ate well all day, and then went crazy on choc chip cookies my hubby asked me to bake. He knows I'm trying to eat better and he is too but they were there. Well now they are gone, my to sons 12 and 14, helped too. I will no longer be buying them because I can't not eat them. Can you say "RED light food."
> 
> This am I woke up with a sore throat but I'm plannig on walking tonight after my haircut. My 12 year son, Noah, runs cross country and wants to start running this summer for the fall season. We made a deal that 3 times a week I would go with him and walk while he ran. Sounds much better than walking on the treadmill by myself. Hope everyone has a good day. Lisa



I was new on the last thread, and was a little intimidated at first as well. Everyone is really friendly. Just keep letting us know how you are doing, and soon enough you will feel  right at home!



sahbushka said:


> Ok, so I weigh in on tuesday afternoons and on tuesday mornings I do a peek at my scale to check it out.  Looks like I might be gaining over 7 lbs this week!  OMG!  I knew it was a bad week with everyone taking me out for meals and then a free for all of bad food choices when we went camping in Wenatchee not to mention not much excersize, but ouch!  I may try to work out on my lunch break today to see if I can get rid of a bit.  I am very nervous about losing my 100 lb clippie...that would suck!
> 
> SarahMay


SarahMay-- Hang in there. Even if you have a bad week, I know you will get that clippie back soon. Sending good thoughts your way that the clippie is still there on Friday!

Good morning everyone! Things are about the same here. I am really fighting the carbs this week. So far, I think I'm winning, but it's definitely been a struggle. Tonight is our afterwork run and it's supposed to be in the low 90's. We're going to wait until 7:30 or so and hopefully it will just be really warm instead of really hot! Our pool is up to 89 already. Very unusual for June. Tomorrow is back to work.

Have a great day!


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Hi all! I too have had trouble jumping in but I will do my best! So far the diet has been going well, I LOVE food so instead of giving up what I like I have been doing strict portion control and that seems to work better for me than cutting out what I love!

 My birthday is next Friday the 25th and I am going out of town with my DBF so I won't be sticking to it that weekend!

I have been trying to walk 1 mile a day but my speed is pretty slow so I am going to try and walk/jog tonight and see if that feels more like exercise!

QOTD: I like to end a day at WDW by getting a beverage in my refillable mug and then walking around the grounds....or by shopping at DTD!


----------



## princessbride6205

QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.
Watching fireworks with someone who shares in the Disney magic. Whether that's my sister, DH, DD or a friend. Any fireworks show will do. 

I got to go to the DL parks last week - just for a few hours after a business meeting. Wasn't quite as magical going with work colleagues, but still a fun visit.

I didn't eat quite as well as I could have on my 5-day business trip. I watched what I ate and exercised every day, but I did allow myself a few more treats than I would have at home. I'm determined to be on plan this week, because I'm heading back out to LA on Monday for another 5-day business trip!


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! Crazy busy at work, but just had to stop in to give Taryn a big, squeezy    Sweetie, you totally rock! You have accomplished so much and are such a positive spirit.  Don't allow a couple of days of indulgence to de-rail you.  You know my motto, right?  *The very next bite is the chance to do it right.*   Sounds like you are already back on track.  Just keep it up.  You can do it.  You've already proven that to yourself!  

QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.

I just love to be in the MK when the crowds are gone.  We'll find a place to sit where I can see the castle, and we'll just wait, enjoying the music and the serenity as the park empties.  DH and I did a MK photo session the morning of our vow renewal, dressed in our wedding finery.   Each time we are near the castle and it is quiet, we remember that 5:45 a.m. visit to the MK when it was beautiful and quiet and dark with the castle lit up and we watched the park come to life as the sun rose.  It is my "happy moment" and being in the park at the very end of the day when the crowds are gone takes me right back to that moment.


----------



## wtpclc

sahbushka said:


> Ok, so I weigh in on tuesday afternoons and on tuesday mornings I do a peek at my scale to check it out.  Looks like I might be gaining over 7 lbs this week!  OMG!  I knew it was a bad week with everyone taking me out for meals and then a free for all of bad food choices when we went camping in Wenatchee not to mention not much excersize, but ouch!  I may try to work out on my lunch break today to see if I can get rid of a bit.  I am very nervous about losing my 100 lb clippie...that would suck!
> 
> SarahMay



A lot of time when you eat badly (especially carbs) you will gain mmore water.  Drink lots of water this week to try to flush it out.  Try to think about how you feel right now the next time you want to endulge.  



pjlla said:


> DD has her first Final today and asked me to make her "lucky" breakfast for her... real "on the stove" oatmeal with a bit of brown sugar, fresh fruit, juice, and tea.  It makes me SO HAPPY that I have been able to have such a great positive impact on her eating habits that she would choose such a great healthy breakfast for a favorite "special" meal!  Sure, she loves her treats, just like any girl/kid, but she also loves healthy stuff.  I know that part of this is the way I STARTED feeding her when she was a baby, but another part of this is the influence of my past 30 months of really healthy eating.  And really, as parents, isn't this a HUGE part of why we are on these healthy journeys.... to lead our children by example??



Awesome!!!!!  BTW, do some scrapping ofr me today!   Enjoy!



princessbride6205 said:


> I'm determined to be on plan this week, because I'm heading back out to LA on Monday for another 5-day business trip!



If I was away and didn't treat myself some, I woudl feel deprived and end up going overboard.  SO don't worry about not doing as well last week.  Great goal to stay OP this week!


I am a bottomless pit today.  Told myself that I wouldn't journal as it would be too depressing.  Then, I decided to put my COW points in a spreadsheet.  (I'm a geek)  Just htinking abotu how I could get another point just for journaling, made me do it.  You know what?  I ahven't been that bad.  I'm just extra hungry because I started my day with yoga, so didn't get my normal breakfast.  Yay

QOTD Tuesday - Illuminations with DH and then Beaches and Cream or Ghiardelli.  Heaven!  Hopefully, it's not too cold for ice cream.


----------



## tigger813

Jumping on for a minute before I go pick up the girls. 2nd client today postponed so I'm getting a chance to breathe for a few. Doing well again today. I did have a turkey club roll up and some fries but that was my big meal for the day. I'll be having a LC or WW for supper. I've had a bottle of water and my BL protein water. Will drink more this afternoon. 

Mom and I walked 2.7 miles this morning and I'm giving 2 massages so that's my workouts today. I hope to get in extra miles and other workouts the next 3 days since I'm not working but running around with my mom and the kids. 

Time for my handful of M&Ms for the day. Also gotta order a pizza for the kids shortly so they can have something before dress rehearsal.

I'll be back on later tonight!


----------



## Connie96

Yall ever eat at Panda Express? I grabbed lunch there today. Panda Bowl with mixed veggies (instead of rice) and Kung Pao Shrimp. According to the website, that should be about 320 calories. Well, let me tell ya... there is plenty of POW in their Kung Pao! That stuff is SPICY!  This is the first time I ordered a bowl because I was always afraid that getting the bowl instead of the 2-entree plate would leave me hungry (I have been ordering the Broccoli Beef and the String Bean Chicken w/ mixed veggies lately), but the spiciness made me slow down enough that I am pleasantly full. 

Now, if you're fighting the sodium this week, I'd say don't eat any take-out at all. Otherwise, if you're in a pinch for lunch, not a bad option.


----------



## JOANNEL

Ltl Mermaid said:


> Hi all! I too have had trouble jumping in but I will do my best! So far the diet has been going well, I LOVE food so instead of giving up what I like I have been doing strict portion control and that seems to work better for me than cutting out what I love!
> 
> My birthday is next Friday the 25th and I am going out of town with my DBF so I won't be sticking to it that weekend!
> 
> I have been trying to walk 1 mile a day but my speed is pretty slow so I am going to try and walk/jog tonight and see if that feels more like exercise!
> 
> QOTD: I like to end a day at WDW by getting a beverage in my refillable mug and then walking around the grounds....or by shopping at DTD!



Hey- we share a birthday!!! Mine too is the 25th. I have bunko that night, so it will be very hard to stick to a diet for me also!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Taryn ---    



keenercam said:


> I just love to be in the MK when the crowds are gone.  We'll find a place to sit where I can see the castle, and we'll just wait, enjoying the music and the serenity as the park empties.  DH and I did a MK photo session the morning of our vow renewal, dressed in our wedding finery.   Each time we are near the castle and it is quiet, we remember that 5:45 a.m. visit to the MK when it was beautiful and quiet and dark with the castle lit up and we watched the park come to life as the sun rose.  It is my "happy moment" and being in the park at the very end of the day when the crowds are gone takes me right back to that moment.



I love the pictures in your sig... every time I look at them I daydream about having a vow renewal. *sigh* I wish my DH loved Disney as much as I do.


----------



## maiziezoe

Good afternoon losers!

I had a bunch of blood tests done today... she took 6 tubes of blood and told me I might feel dizzy. She was right! I feel like a zombie. 

*QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.*

I like to go back to the resort and swim in a quiet pool. Especially if it was scorching hot at the parks.


----------



## jenanderson

QTrunninglady said:


> It won't let me PM since I have no posts. I think I read that it's never too late to join so here I am. I'd like to join the challenge too. I'll be on the losers team at 188.8 lbs and in 13 weeks I'd like to lose 30 lbs.



Welcome!  There is so much great information and support here.  Jump right on in!



cclovesdis said:


> How are you doing? I'm guessing very OP!



CC - I wish I could say that was the case.  I am doing okay but I am really struggling to get things back OP.  I am really just "coasting".  I know when I am making bad choices and I make them.  I know when I am working out and doing the right thing.  I know that really, I am just going in a circle because each time I do something right....I do something wrong.  I have been trying to do the right things but there have been too many wrongs to get me going again.



pjlla said:


> Actually, it is Thursday.  Wasn't it nice of Disney/Pixar to open a movie for me so that we would have a fun way to celebrate!?



What a great way to celebrate your birthday!  I hope you have a great time!



flipflopmom said:


> I am so mad at myself.  Don't know, again, if my overeating is a subconscious "I'm killing my plan next week, what difference does this week make?" or just pms, or just busy, but it feels like a miserable downward spiral.  Very depressed.



  It is amazing all the things we think and how we think we have a plan and it doesn't work out.  I don't think I am one to give any advice because I feel like I have been spiraling downwards...but...I still have some for you!    You have done incredible and you ARE incredible.  I have so much faith in you because of what you have already done and how you always are there to support any of us who need it.  More for you below...



donac said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.
> 
> One of my favorite way to end the day is to be on a boat and watch the fireworks.  I am not talking about the expensive boats.  We have seen the fireworks from the ferry.  We also saw them from the boat from FW to MK.  If you are really lucky you could also see the water pagent that way.



I love to watch the fireworks from the boats! 



redwalker said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.
> 
> Being the last ones at Hollywood Studios, not realizing that the park has actually closed, and we seem to have it all to ourselves.  It is quite and just just us.  We get a chance to take in the lights and the sights.  We hold hands as we walk down the street.  Then as we pass through the gate...we hope the buses are still running...they are! We get on the bus and laugh how we were the last ones in the WHOLE park.  That was a fun day....this past April.



Magical!  



cclovesdis said:


> Taryn-Lots of people have commented, please forgive me for repeating them. First of all, the old you is NOT coming back. You have lost 55 pounds! You are one of the most inspiring members of our BL challenge. So what, you had some buffalo pretzel bites. You said it yourself, you have to enjoy your new lifestyle, and if that includes a few splurges, than so be it. You have to do what's right for you. Drink some water, I know you did last night. Make sure you drink as much water as you feel comfortable drinking. Maybe add some sugar-free drink mix to add some variety. Get your kids involved. Make a huge pitcher and have DD3 stir. See who can stir the fastest. Then, all 3 of you has an 8 oz. glass (if you let your daugters drink the sugar-free kind). Sip a 2nd glass while watching a movie or making a puzzle (or working on lesson plans for your class). YOU ARE NOT OUT OF CONTROL! You can and will do this!
> 
> Who has your daughters today? Do you have time to walk for an hour or run for 30 minutes? Could you go for a bike ride with DDs? I'm just throwing out suggestions. Jillian made it very clear in the most recent episode that exercise can be fun and family time. I have no idea if you have one of these, but I'm going to throw out another idea to help you multi-task. Take an audio recorder on your walk. Record ideas for your lesson plans. Play them back while you are typing away. Record anything else that comes to mind too! Tape record yourself saying affirmations:
> I am in control.
> I lost 55 pounds. I can and will lose 10 more.
> I am an amazing mother. My daughters are wonderful because of my husband and me.
> I am an amazing kindergarden teacher. I love my job and my students love me.
> etc.
> 
> And, please continue to post. We are here for you even if we are not next to you IRL.
> 
> Have a great day!



CC - I know you posted this for Taryn but I am going to use it to motivate myself as well.  While it is not totally all me...I can apply what you said to myself.  I have felt like I can see myself gaining back the wait instead of losing the last 10.  I need to make myself a list of things I can do as well as a list of positive statements.  I feel like I am really battling myself lately.



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks everyone.  Sorry for that pity party.  I've spent the last hour crying, drinking coffee and water to flush out the salt, and researching how to get rid of water weight gain!  Had a banana and a protein shake, it has some dandelion root in it which is supposed to help flush out water retention.



Never worry about posting what you need to get out here on our thread...this is the perfect place for a pity party!    It sounds like things are a bit better today...planning for a wonderful WDW vacation always helps.  

As I read your posts, the things people have said and thought about the past...I think you and I are in kind of similar spots.  I wonder how many people here have these sort of struggles when they get to those last 10 pounds?  I feel like part of me doesn't think I can lose those last 10 pounds so I might as well go back to my bad habits.  I thought when I got the end I would be so motivated it would be easy to lose the last bit but instead I am struggling with all the old habits and giving in to things I know I should not.  

As I think about it...I know that I can do it and I know that you can do it.  It may be hard...but we can do it.  



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.
> 
> I just love to be in the MK when the crowds are gone.  We'll find a place to sit where I can see the castle, and we'll just wait, enjoying the music and the serenity as the park empties.  DH and I did a MK photo session the morning of our vow renewal, dressed in our wedding finery.   Each time we are near the castle and it is quiet, we remember that 5:45 a.m. visit to the MK when it was beautiful and quiet and dark with the castle lit up and we watched the park come to life as the sun rose.  It is my "happy moment" and being in the park at the very end of the day when the crowds are gone takes me right back to that moment.



This sounds so special!  I love your happy moment!


----------



## brinalyn530

QTrunninglady  Welcome!



cclovesdis said:


> Brushing my teeth helps me A LOT!
> 
> Hell, here too. I used to wonder what child birth would be like the pain was so bad. No shots for me, I was on naproxen sodium-Rx strength. I was still going to the pediatrician, I was so young when all of this was happening. I was "lucky" enough to have started TOM on the morning of a physical and my APRN was like, "What's with her?" because she say me lying down on chairs pratically in tears. My mom told her and she was like, "Absolutely not. Something needs to be done about that now." I am on the pill now, but that APRN made my life 1000s times better. Oh, and my mom's...



I'll let you know how the teeth brushing trick works the next time we'll actually be home for the evening (tentatively Thursday). I hope it helps me a lot too! *fingers crossed*

My pediatrician put me on that too (Rx naproxen) but it didnt really help; she wouldn't put me on the pill so I didn't even know that was an option for relief until I was in college. Then I discovered the Depo shot and it changed my life! Although my fiance at the time and I did have a little accident with it about 10 years ago  (DS is 9) so if I need birth control at some point in the future, I'll use something else in addition to the shots just to be safe. I don't know if you've experienced it yet or not, but labor and childbirth was nothing compared to what we went through every month, for me anyways. Of course YMMV .

pinkle  Congrats on the compliment! Its so nice when someone acknowledges all your efforts!

QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.
Watching Illuminations and meandering out of Epcot afterwards. Unfortunately, Ive only gotten to do this once as no one else in my family loves Epcot as much as I do. I am putting my foot down whenever we go on our next trip though I am staying for Illuminations, if you dont like it yall can leave without me! Which really means  You guys dont know how to get back to the hotel so you have to wait for me anyways, now sit down and hush up!



cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I had hoped to sleep in this morning, but I woke up just after 4. I tried to fall back to sleep, but to no avail. I'm all caught up responding (can you tell where my priorities are...?) so I'll go downstairs and exercise now. Grabbing my water.
> 
> Back later,
> 
> CC



Yikes!  My body protests when I have to get up at 6, theres no way it would voluntarily get up at 4. Hope you get to take a nap or something later!

Taryn  Please take a deep breath and give yourself a hug from all of us! And ditto to everything Redwalker, CC, Kathy, and Pamela said! Hang in there, girl, you got this!



gardengirlct said:


> My 12 year son, Noah, runs cross country and wants to start running this summer for the fall season. We made a deal that 3 times a week I would go with him and walk while he ran. Sounds much better than walking on the treadmill by myself.


Lisa, thats so cool that your son wants to exercise with you! It does sound a lot better than treadmilling by yourself!

I've been doing pretty good on the eating this week thanks to the journaling, except for my evening grazing habit, but I really haven't been going too far over my calories even with that. Unfortunately, I've been getting to bed too late to drag myself up for my workout in the morning, so I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll just restart Shred #2 on Monday and continue on from there. We have a picnic for DS's baseball team tomorrow evening and we'll probably end up doing a kids vs. parents wiffle ball game, so I'll get a little workout there since it's going to be close to 90 degrees tomorrow and I like to win ! I'm not really tempted by the picnic food and someone's bringing a salad, so that'll be my dinner. I expect to have a pretty good day tomorrow and I'm actually looking forward to the celebration. Our team won the division championship on Saturday and the boys worked so hard all season, I'm super proud of them. I'll try to talk DS into some Wii on Thursday, and Friday I am buying and putting up (super heavy!) shelves in the garage, then organizing and moving stuff around. Then cleaning the basement and the bathrooms Saturday during the day for the game night. Too bad most of that activity will be after my Friday am weigh in, but I'll try to be good this weekend and next week so I'll still be able to see it on the scale next Friday. 

I love being able to "talk out loud" with you guys. So glad I found this group! Thanks everyone!

Bree


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenanderson said:


> As I read your posts, the things people have said and thought about the past...I think you and I are in kind of similar spots.  I wonder how many people here have these sort of struggles when they get to those last 10 pounds?  I feel like part of me doesn't think I can lose those last 10 pounds so I might as well go back to my bad habits.  I thought when I got the end I would be so motivated it would be easy to lose the last bit but instead I am struggling with all the old habits and giving in to things I know I should not.
> 
> As I think about it...I know that I can do it and I know that you can do it.  It may be hard...but we can do it.



 Ever since I hit the 150's I've been daily struggling with the--there's no way I can do this, there's no way I can make goal, there's no way I won't gain it back thoughts. Pretty much daily. I've been keeping them to myself (well dh has had to listen to them ) because I just felt like such a loser for making it to this point and still feeling so out of control (sometimes) and cruddy about the entire process. I think this is probably pretty normal. Everyday that I stay at this weight or lose even an ounce is a victory, and I'm trying to see it like that. And if I'm up, then the next day is just a new day to try again--but more importantly it's not a failure. A failure would be to give into the full out binge and quit exercising. It would be to go back to drinking soda and eating garbage. I think it's ok to have period where you're fighting to keep moving forward. And it's even ok to have days where you fall off the wagon. But if you are not eating great but still exercising, you are still moving forward. And if you make even a few healthy choices that day you are still moving forward. Everyday is a day to keep moving forward. But not every day will be perfect. Sorry if this is too sappy/preachy. I think I needed to give myself a pep talk as well as respond to you. Hang in there.

Rose


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just got done chatting (online) with DS. It's made me a little sad. Not enjoying my empty nest today. Sometimes I just want a parenting do over. I was planning on making a veggie lasagna for dinner so I guess I better get going. That way we'll have leftovers for Wednesday and Thursday. DH is going to have to drag me to run tonight. Hopefully he's in a dragging mood and doesn't want to skip it too, because I don't think I can drag him today.

I'm going to plug my ipod in to charge and get busy on dinner. I'll check in later.

Maizezoe--I bought some new purple nail polish today (to match my black and blue toenail ) instead of chips. I thought of you.

QOTD--spectromagic followed by wishes. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

cclovesdis said:


> *Monday, 6/14 QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?*



I need chocolate! I have to fit it in in some form. I found these tiny single serve boxes of raisinets for about 150 calories, and they seem to be popular with me this week. 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.



My perfect way to end the day at WDW is relaxing in the BC pool, watching the fireworks over Epcot. We were fortunate to spend the first night of our Land/Sea this way, and it really seemed like a magical beginning to a fantasy trip. 

I will never be able to catch everything up with you guys -- but here's a couple of shoutouts:

*Taryn* --  We have all been there, and you have received fantastic advice. Let yourself get one thing right today, just one thing. You will feel so much better! 

*Lisa* -- Ah, the joy of braces. Turns out the standard treatment for 24-30 months add up to $5K. I'm so grateful he wasn't a candidate for any of the levels beyond standard, and our insurance will pay some of it. 

*Anyone feeling they're walking/running slow at 16m or more miles* -- You are moving and you will only get faster! Don't worry about the speed, that will come naturally as you get more comfortable and lose a bit. Honestly, deciding you are going to move on a regular basis is the hardest part. Now you just have to keep going and let those endorphins kick in! 

I did yoga yesterday, and it was like coming home to an old friend. While I do yoga at work, it had been awhile since I did the BL Weight Loss Yoga workout with Bob. It was encouraging to see Michelle "in progress" again -- sometimes I need to be reminded you can get smaller, it is possible! 

Today I ran 10M in 119 minutes. I was really pleased. I deliberately slowed a bit since this was my second 10M attempt in 4 days, and I finished feeling strong. I literally sprinted through my shower and left with only moisturizer on my face to make it to the theater for Shrek. DS and I had the theater all to ourselves, which was awesome! However, I don't think I'm a candidate for mother of the year since I let him have popcorn as his lunch.  He ate throughout the whole movie, and then wasn't hungry for anything else. On the bright side, I brought grape tomatoes, carrots and a snack size bag filled with pretzels, and drank diet tea. 

After the movie we went to Target to pick up jammies for ds and a present for dh for Father's Day. Then we went to Hallmark so we could load up on Father's Day cards (gotta earn my points for $ off at the July Open House!). I offered him various food he enjoys (cheese pizza, chicken fingers), but he just wasn't hungry. I brought him home and then had hummus with peppers and sugar-free jello pudding (cinnamon roll, not bad), and after I finish typing I have to download from I-tunes for ds, and then I promised to watch some Tivo before I pick dh up from work. 

All in all we're having a great day, and I'm really glad I was able to spend it with ds. 

Maria


----------



## maiziezoe

Rose&Mike said:


> Just got done chatting (online) with DS. It's made me a little sad. Not enjoying my empty nest today. Sometimes I just want a parenting do over. I was planning on making a veggie lasagna for dinner so I guess I better get going. That way we'll have leftovers for Wednesday and Thursday. DH is going to have to drag me to run tonight. Hopefully he's in a dragging mood and doesn't want to skip it too, because I don't think I can drag him today.
> 
> I'm going to plug my ipod in to charge and get busy on dinner. I'll check in later.
> 
> Maizezoe--I bought some new purple nail polish today (to match my black and blue toenail ) instead of chips. I thought of you.
> 
> QOTD--spectromagic followed by wishes. Absolutely perfect.



 For you!!  

Yeah for purple nail polish!!  I'm wearing orange today!


----------



## lisah0711

gardengirlct said:


> Even with the warm welcome it's hard to jump in. You all seem like you know each other so well and have been friends forever. I'm going to try though.



Sounds like you are off to a great start!    Actually there are quite a few new folks doing the challenge this time around.  I bet you will feel like an "old timer" in no time!  



sahbushka said:


> Ok, so I weigh in on tuesday afternoons and on tuesday mornings I do a peek at my scale to check it out.  Looks like I might be gaining over 7 lbs this week!  OMG!  I knew it was a bad week with everyone taking me out for meals and then a free for all of bad food choices when we went camping in Wenatchee not to mention not much excersize, but ouch!  I may try to work out on my lunch break today to see if I can get rid of a bit.  I am very nervous about losing my 100 lb clippie...that would suck!



 SarahMay.  Sounds like you have a good plan to get back on track -- I bet you get to hang on to your clippie.



pjlla said:


> You're right... my b.day is Thursday and TS3 opens on Friday... but close enough!  We are holding off on the celebration until Friday.  When we saw the trailer last year for TS3 opening June 18th, I IMMEDIATELY told my family that THAT is how we were going to celebrate my birthday this year... and I haven't forgotten!  But, no one is complaining!  Trying to save most of my Flex points for dinner and movie treats that day!



 Just want to be sure I wish you a happy birthday on the right day!  

*Anyone else having a birthday during the challenge?*  I have your birthdays next week noted too, JOANNEL and Ltl Mermaid.  



Connie96 said:


> FYI... Replying from iPhone SUCKS! Will reply more later.



ITA!    Especially since my keyboard was somehow changed to German!  



Ltl Mermaid said:


> Hi all! I too have had trouble jumping in but I will do my best! So far the diet has been going well, I LOVE food so instead of giving up what I like I have been doing strict portion control and that seems to work better for me than cutting out what I love!



Sounds like a great way to start -- remember it's a lifestyle change!  



princessbride6205 said:


> I'm determined to be on plan this week, because I'm heading back out to LA on Monday for another 5-day business trip!



Are you going back to DL again?  If you are going to be there Wednesday afternoon please join us for the wine tasting at Wine Country Trattoria.  



keenercam said:


> You know my motto, right?  *The very next bite is the chance to do it right.*



 I love your motto, Cam!



wtpclc said:


> I am a bottomless pit today.  Told myself that I wouldn't journal as it would be too depressing.  Then, I decided to put my COW points in a spreadsheet.  (I'm a geek)  Just htinking abotu how I could get another point just for journaling, made me do it.  You know what?  I ahven't been that bad.  I'm just extra hungry because I started my day with yoga, so didn't get my normal breakfast.



Good job figuring out what it was and finding out it wasn't too bad!  



Connie96 said:


> Yall ever eat at Panda Express?



Their veggie spring rolls aren't too bad calorie or taste wise either.  

*maiziezoe,* hope that you are feeling better soon.  



jenanderson said:


> As I read your posts, the things people have said and thought about the past...I think you and I are in kind of similar spots.  I wonder how many people here have these sort of struggles when they get to those last 10 pounds?  I feel like part of me doesn't think I can lose those last 10 pounds so I might as well go back to my bad habits.  I thought when I got the end I would be so motivated it would be easy to lose the last bit but instead I am struggling with all the old habits and giving in to things I know I should not.



, jenanderson.  You've come so far this year, I don't think that you will let all your hard work go to waste.  I think that we all have to go through some adjustment periods on this journey.  It's scary to realize how easy it is to fall back into our old habits but a good reminder that this a change for a lifetime.



Rose&Mike said:


> Ever since I hit the 150's I've been daily struggling with the--there's no way I can do this, there's no way I can make goal, there's no way I won't gain it back thoughts. Pretty much daily. I've been keeping them to myself (well dh has had to listen to them ) because I just felt like such a loser for making it to this point and still feeling so out of control (sometimes) and cruddy about the entire process. I think this is probably pretty normal. Everyday that I stay at this weight or lose even an ounce is a victory, and I'm trying to see it like that. And if I'm up, then the next day is just a new day to try again--but more importantly it's not a failure. *A failure would be to give into the full out binge and quit exercising. It would be to go back to drinking soda and eating garbage. I think it's ok to have period where you're fighting to keep moving forward. And it's even ok to have days where you fall off the wagon. But if you are not eating great but still exercising, you are still moving forward. And if you make even a few healthy choices that day you are still moving forward. Everyday is a day to keep moving forward. But not every day will be perfect. Sorry if this is too sappy/preachy. I think I needed to give myself a pep talk as well as respond to you*. Hang in there.



Not sappy/preachy at all!  Probably more likely to turn into a BL challenge quote!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## jenanderson

brinalyn530 said:


> iI've been doing pretty good on the eating this week thanks to the journaling, except for my evening grazing habit, but I really haven't been going too far over my calories even with that.



Bree - Great job with your journaling.  It is so helpful to be able to see where you are at!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Ever since I hit the 150's I've been daily struggling with the--there's no way I can do this, there's no way I can make goal, there's no way I won't gain it back thoughts. Pretty much daily. I've been keeping them to myself (well dh has had to listen to them ) because I just felt like such a loser for making it to this point and still feeling so out of control (sometimes) and cruddy about the entire process. I think this is probably pretty normal. Everyday that I stay at this weight or lose even an ounce is a victory, and I'm trying to see it like that. And if I'm up, then the next day is just a new day to try again--but more importantly it's not a failure. A failure would be to give into the full out binge and quit exercising. It would be to go back to drinking soda and eating garbage. I think it's ok to have period where you're fighting to keep moving forward. And it's even ok to have days where you fall off the wagon. But if you are not eating great but still exercising, you are still moving forward. And if you make even a few healthy choices that day you are still moving forward. Everyday is a day to keep moving forward. But not every day will be perfect. Sorry if this is too sappy/preachy. I think I needed to give myself a pep talk as well as respond to you. Hang in there.



Roes - Totally not sappy or preachy.  I so need to hear that others have hit this point and they keep going.  I keep on with the Disney quote...."keep moving forward" and you worded it all beautifully.  I am still moving forward because even though I am not losing much, I am not moving backwards.  I also am so happy with the fact that even when I make the bad choices...at least I am aware of it now and am not just compulsively eating.  I am also so happy that I find healthy choices and work hard to do at least some of them daily.  I do believe that I will win this mental battle with myself and I will be able to overcome the bad habits enough to reach my goal.  Obviously I am just going to have to keep moving forward until it happens.  Thanks so much for sharing.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Just got done chatting (online) with DS. It's made me a little sad. Not enjoying my empty nest today. Sometimes I just want a parenting do over. I was planning on making a veggie lasagna for dinner so I guess I better get going. That way we'll have leftovers for Wednesday and Thursday. DH is going to have to drag me to run tonight. Hopefully he's in a dragging mood and doesn't want to skip it too, because I don't think I can drag him today.
> 
> Maizezoe--I bought some new purple nail polish today (to match my black and blue toenail ) instead of chips. I thought of you.



  Sorry you are sad today.  I hope that you can get DH to drag you on a run because even when I don't want to...a run always makes me feel better.

LOVE your nail polish by the way!  I have taken to wearing blue, purple and other dark colors on my toes to match my black toenails as well!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Today I ran 10M in 119 minutes. I was really pleased. I deliberately slowed a bit since this was my second 10M attempt in 4 days, and I finished feeling strong.



Maria - What a great run you had!  I love to hear about your runs because you always sound so positive about them...especially loved to hear how you finished feeling strong!



lisah0711 said:


> , jenanderson.  You've come so far this year, I don't think that you will let all your hard work go to waste.  I think that we all have to go through some adjustment periods on this journey.  It's scary to realize how easy it is to fall back into our old habits but a good reminder that this a change for a lifetime.



Thanks Lisa!  I know that I will not let it go in the end.  I do think that I have hit a place in my life where things are a bit difficult and I am not able to focus like I want to on my weight loss.  I am hoping that as I work through everything that is going on and get my personal life back in order that I will be able to get past this and reach goal.  The best thing is that I am still doing enough to not really gain weight.  I have been up a pound and down a pound but at least I am staying at this point and not slipping up.  I will just have to focus on the positives and let the negatives work themselves out.

*QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.*

Watching Wishes right up by the castle.  DS (10) always sings along with parts of it and it makes me tear up every time because he thinks there is nothing more magical then Wishes.

Time to go to WW and then to the YMCA.  Chat with you all later!
Jen


----------



## Craftydawn

lisah0711 said:


> Hi Dawn!  Hope that your foot heals quickly.  Do you have any moleskin leftover from a Disney trip around?



Thanks for the suggestion! I have never used moleskin so this would probably be a good time to start! 



pjlla said:


> Welcome... and just a word of advise.  I bought the Payless "shape up" shoes in late April.  I broke them in quickly and wore them on a 4 day WDW trip with no problem.  But I made the mistake of running in them once or twice and ended up with pretty severe hamstring pain that took a few weeks and lots of rest and stretching before it felt good enough to run again.  Now, that said, I can't totally say that it was the sneakers.  But I notice now that when I wear them just for errands around town, usually within a few hours my hamstring is a bit achey.  Might be just coincidence.  And YES, I know I shouldn't have run in them.... it was just a few times of heading out for a brisk walk and feeling inspired to run a few miles of it!



Thanks for the welcome and thanks for the info regarding the shoes. I am a little cautious when buying new shoes. I don't seem to have the best luck but I had heard good things about them so I will just try my best. 



keenercam said:


> Lisa -- A konk cooler is a frozen rum drink that they make on the DCL ships and at Serenity Bay, that adult beach at Castaway Cay.
> 
> Here is the recipe I found on allearsnet !!!
> 
> Ingredients
> 3 oz. Light Rum (Suggestion - Malibu or Parrot Bay)
> 3 oz. Dark Rum (Suggestion - Cruzan Black Strap)
> 4 oz. Orange Juice
> 8 oz. Cream of Coconut (Suggestion - Coco Casa)
> 6 oz. Passion Fruit Juice Concentrate (Suggestion - Welches)
> 3 oz. Ice
> 
> Mix in blender until slushy.
> 
> Makes enough to fill a Disney Cruise Line drink glass... and then some!



This sounds DELICIOUS! Thanks for sharing! 



QTrunninglady said:


> It won't let me PM since I have no posts. I think I read that it's never too late to join so here I am. I'd like to join the challenge too. I'll be on the losers team at 188.8 lbs and in 13 weeks I'd like to lose 30 lbs.



Welcome!!! You will love it here! Most of the time, I only have time to read the posts, but I am trying to be more active. Look forward to hearing more from you! 

Well, I have done pretty well the last couple of days. I found out yesterday that I graduated my online course with Honors so DH took me out for a bite. I ordered a sandwich and split it and took 1/2 home which I brought for lunch today. Normally, I would have just eaten the whole thing whether I was hungry or not. Also, I went straight home and did the 2 mile WATP DVD. Not a super long workout, but it's more than I would have done in the past. I prefer to walk outside, but the temperatures have been over 95 degrees the past 3 days or so and it's just too hot to walk. 

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday!


----------



## flipflopmom

sahbushka said:


> Ok, so I weigh in on tuesday afternoons and on tuesday mornings I do a peek at my scale to check it out.  Looks like I might be gaining over 7 lbs this week!  OMG!
> SarahMay


You have a few days to make some steps in the right direction, you can do it!



pjlla said:


> First of all....  Second.... I find that just ONE GOOD "IN CONTROL" day can make a WORLD of difference in how I feel.  Take today, make it a good one... exercise, eating right, plenty of water, and lots of positive energy in the right direction (which for you right now might mean packing for your trip).  I can almost GUARANTEE you that within 24 hours you will feel SO MUCH BETTER! Truly.... I think I can sympathize and understand how you feel.  Even after being on this journey for 2 1/2 years and losing almost 90 pounds, just a day or two out of control can make me feel like I'm ready to give up!!
> 
> I'm so excited to have a sort of "free" day, that I don't even KNOW what I want to do



Thanks Pamela - You could come help me pack!



Rose&Mike said:


> :Taryn--I was really stressed about food the week before our trip. I swear the only thing that kept me on track was that it was the end of the last challenge. I kept thinking--I'm going to gain next week anyhow, what does it matter. Subconsciously even if you have told yourself you're going to not worry about food on your vacation, this might be stressing you out a bit. Add in Father's Day and the million other things you have going on, and you have a lot of stress. *A few days off plan and even a trip to WDW are not going to wipe out all of the hard work you have put in.* All that you can do each day is the best that you can do. Hang in there.




Thanks!  Food right now kind of just seems like something else I have to think and worry about, and I am kind of rebelling a bit, but then frustrated when I do, KWIM?



Ltl Mermaid said:


> Hi all! I too have had trouble jumping in but I will do my best! So far the diet has been going well, I LOVE food so instead of giving up what I like I have been doing strict portion control and that seems to work better for me than cutting out what I love!


Whatever works for you!




princessbride6205 said:


> I'm determined to be on plan this week, because I'm heading back out to LA on Monday for another 5-day business trip!


WOW!!!  SOunds like fun!



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! Crazy busy at work, but just had to stop in to give Taryn a big, squeezy    Sweetie, you totally rock! You have accomplished so much and are such a positive spirit.  Don't allow a couple of days of indulgence to de-rail you.  You know my motto, right?  *The very next bite is the chance to do it right.*   Sounds like you are already back on track.  Just keep it up.  You can do it.  You've already proven that to yourself!



Thanks for the encouragement!!!!!  Your vow renewal sounds great!  I would actually love for one or both of my DD's to get married at WDW.



wtpclc said:


> Try to think about how you feel right now the next time you want to endulge.    I am a bottomless pit today.  Told myself that I wouldn't journal as it would be too depressing.  Then, I decided to put my COW points in a spreadsheet.  (I'm a geek)  Just htinking abotu how I could get another point just for journaling, made me do it.  You know what?  I ahven't been that bad.



Good for you!!!!  And thanks!  It's just a multitude of overwhelming stuff!



maiziezoe said:


> Good afternoon losers!
> 
> I had a bunch of blood tests done today... she took 6 tubes of blood and told me I might feel dizzy. She was right! I feel like a zombie.


Blood work always leaves me dizzy!!!!



jenanderson said:


> You have done incredible and you ARE incredible.  I have so much faith in you because of what you have already done and how you always are there to support any of us who need it.  More for you below...  I wonder how many people here have these sort of struggles when they get to those last 10 pounds?  I feel like part of me doesn't think I can lose those last 10 pounds so I might as well go back to my bad habits.  I thought when I got the end I would be so motivated it would be easy to lose the last bit but instead I am struggling with all the old habits and giving in to things I know I should not.
> 
> As I think about it...I know that I can do it and I know that you can do it.  It may be hard...but we can do it.


OK Jen.  First of all, the incredible part made me feel like I need a suit and a cape!    You know what, you are right!  I wish I only had 10 more though!  I'll explain more at the end!




brinalyn530 said:


> Hang in there, girl, you got this!
> Bree



Thanks!  I had to laugh, b/c that's what DD's gymnastics teammates all yell at each other while they are waiting to start an event "Come on ____  you got this!  You GOT this!  And, a question.  Since you've already admitted some of your tendencies, does picnic food not appeal to you since you don't know who cooked it?  I can't do potlucks, etc, unless I am REALLY close to the people that prepared it!  I think about .... well.... lots of stuff, and I just can't do it!



Rose&Mike said:


> Ever since I hit the 150's I've been daily struggling with the--there's no way I can do this, there's no way I can make goal, there's no way I won't gain it back thoughts. Pretty much daily. I've been keeping them to myself (well dh has had to listen to them ) because I just felt like such a loser for making it to this point and still feeling so out of control (sometimes) and cruddy about the entire process. I think this is probably pretty normal. Everyday that I stay at this weight or lose even an ounce is a victory, and I'm trying to see it like that. And if I'm up, then the next day is just a new day to try again--but more importantly it's not a failure. A failure would be to give into the full out binge and quit exercising. It would be to go back to drinking soda and eating garbage. I think it's ok to have period where you're fighting to keep moving forward. And it's even ok to have days where you fall off the wagon. But if you are not eating great but still exercising, you are still moving forward. And if you make even a few healthy choices that day you are still moving forward. Everyday is a day to keep moving forward. But not every day will be perfect. Sorry if this is too sappy/preachy. I think I needed to give myself a pep talk as well as respond to you. Hang in there.
> 
> Rose


Wise words!!!!  I'll respond to you, Jen, and some others a bit more below.



Rose&Mike said:


> Just got done chatting (online) with DS. It's made me a little sad. Not enjoying my empty nest today. Sometimes I just want a parenting do over..



I want a parenting do over daily!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Taryn* --  We have all been there, and you have received fantastic advice. Let yourself get one thing right today, just one thing. You will feel so much better!
> 
> All in all we're having a great day, and I'm really glad I was able to spend it with ds.
> 
> Maria



Sounds like a wonderful day!  Hope you enjoyed!  And  you are a running machine!!!!

Well, I have been VERY unfocused and unable to make decisions all day.  It took me 2 hours to get the girls' outfits together, in bags, and decide which ones for which days/meals.  I'm still not really happy with it, but it's done.  Had a couple of people call me for advice today, one on breastfeeding and one on a Disney trip.  That took away my motivation, and made me... lazy?  Indecisive would be a better word!  

Going to pack our park bags now, and then try to get their stuff in a suitcase.  I got DH a couple of Disney t's and a travel wireless router to use w/his Ipod touch at WDW for Father's Day, so we might have a pretend Father's Day tonight so he'll have time to play with it and not take away from our vacation!

I've had my weight in the back of my mind throughout all this, which is probably what's keeping me from giving it my all.  Jen, if I thought I was 10 pounds, then I would probably be better right now.  I made 10 my goal for this challenge, which would put me at 158.  Friday, I was halfway there.  Not so much now!  Anyway, I think a combination of things made me lose focus:  class, missing Daddy, planning my trip, knowing I'm going to gain on my trip, and oddly enough, a few compliments here and there!  Plus, I just can't settle on a goal weight.  Rose, I am so glad you made it to the 150's.  I am beginning to think that I am going to say 150, which is about 16 pounds away now, and see.  

Hopefully, I can come back from my trip so full I don't care if I ever eat again!

Thanks so much for your encouragement everyone.  I have had so much water my eyeballs are floating, trying to stay away from the buffalo wing pieces, and stay busy!!!

Thanks again!
Taryn


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> *Anyone else having a birthday during the challenge?*



My bday is Aug 30 - not quite during the challenge, but close.




lisah0711 said:


> ITA!    Especially since my keyboard was somehow changed to German!



That is just WRONG!


----------



## pjlla

Good afternoon friends!

Well, my "free day" is winding down and  I haven't done anything really fun yet!  I did housework this morning (although I must say, the feeling of relief and accomplishment I had after cleaning out the kitchen closet was almost fun!), drove DD to school for her first Final, quick trip to the dump (picked up two paperbacks for summer beach reading in the "take it or leave it" building), drove to Target to order DS's new Rx, picked up a few pantry staples on clearance at Target, quick stop at Michael's for a few scrapping necessities and to buy some silk flower for my kitchen redecorating project.  Home again and put away groceries and here I sit!  

I don't think DH is going to make it home for supper, so I am skipping the baked vegetable ziti I had planned and everyone can have leftovers or cereal!  That will free up some scrapping time for me!

Even though I did my circuit training this morning, I think I will head out for a 30 minute walk after the sun sets this evening... hopefully DD will go with me.  SHe is skipping swim again tonight to study for finals, but she definitely needs an energy outlet.

I was desperate for a quick snack while I was running errands today.... I was VERY hungry and hadn't planned my day well, so had nothing with me.  I didn't want it to take too long, so I was thinking of what I could "drive-thru" and get somewhere.  Well..... I ended up at McDonald's because I like their iced coffee... and I ordered some apple dippers to go with it (sliced apple with a small packet of caramel to dip) and it was delicious!  I think it is only 1 point too!!  (I'll double check later).  Sure, I wasn't exactly FULL when I was done, but it was enough for the moment and the caramel made it seem like a big treat!  

Any other suggestions for when afternoon hunger strikes (away from home) and there isn't much time??  All I kept coming up with was fries, donuts, and the like.  (Although the McD yogurt parfait is always an option if I don't mind using up 3 points on a small snack.)

Well... off to check on the status of the leftover for dinner!  I know it will be a big salad for me with some leftover chicken.  DS will probably have the leftover sloppy joe meat.... not sure about DD.  I guess I'll offer to make her a salad too!  Trying to stick to just my daily 18 points today to save most of my Flex points for movie popcorn!  But 18 points is TOUGH, so I need to fill up on veggies!.........................P


----------



## brinalyn530

flipflopmom said:


> Thanks!  I had to laugh, b/c that's what DD's gymnastics teammates all yell at each other while they are waiting to start an event "Come on ____  you got this!  You GOT this!  And, a question.  Since you've already admitted some of your tendencies, does picnic food not appeal to you since you don't know who cooked it?  I can't do potlucks, etc, unless I am REALLY close to the people that prepared it!  I think about .... well.... lots of stuff, and I just can't do it!
> 
> I want a parenting do over daily!!!
> 
> Taryn



That is funny. It's not really something I would say IRL, it just kind of came to me as I was replying. Weird that it actually has a connection for you. (Twilight Zone music starts playing in the background...)

Ummm, yes...  that and the whole eating outdoors/warm mayo/buffet/bugs/"it's 90 degrees outside who feels like eating!" thing . I also don't like charcoaled meat - I've never been to a cookout/picnic type event where the meat wasn't burnt crispy (I know that one says "crazy", but it reminds me of the Mr. Yuck stickers from when I was a kid so I'm using it for YUCK!) - I guess none of my family/friends/acquaintances are very good grillers . All in all, my life experiences and neurotic tendencies have actually been helpful when it comes to these types of events - that's really about all they're good for so I'll take it. The lady that's bringing the salad is a member of the CSA at a local farm and she seems to be pretty vigilant about her food from what I've seen over the past few years, her son and mine have played together for three or four years now, that's why I'm OK with her salad. 

I want a parenting do over daily as well. 

If it makes you feel any better, I was pretty off course the week before my WDW in May too. I think it's pretty normal, even people who aren't trying to lose weight are out of their routine so to speak when they are getting ready for vacation. The stress of traveling, packing, remembering everything, plus you've got a heap of other stresses at the moment too. Whenever you get overwhelmed, just picture yourself standing on Main Street looking at the castle... deep breaths!

Gotta pick the boy up from a birthday party... talk to you guys tomorrow. 

Have a stress free evening everyone!

Bree


----------



## lisah0711

Worfiedoodles said:


> *Lisa* -- Ah, the joy of braces. Turns out the standard treatment for 24-30 months add up to $5K. I'm so grateful he wasn't a candidate for any of the levels beyond standard, and our insurance will pay some of it.



Well, if it makes you feel any better that is about the same price that we were given, too.  You can't put a price on a great smile!  



Craftydawn said:


> I found out yesterday that I graduated my online course with Honors so DH took me out for a bite.



Congrats on your Honors for your course!    I have two independent study classes I am taking this summer.  It is quite an adjustment to be taking classes again.



flipflopmom said:


> Going to pack our park bags now, and then try to get their stuff in a suitcase.  I got DH a couple of Disney t's and a travel wireless router to use w/his Ipod touch at WDW for Father's Day, so we might have a pretend Father's Day tonight so he'll have time to play with it and not take away from our vacation!



 for packing!  And if you are going to have computer access we will expect daily updates!  



Connie96 said:


> That is just WRONG!



I added your birthday, Connie, because we will still be chatting by then as we wait for the final results of the challenge and we won't want to miss wishing you a happy day!  

You should see what kind of things it comes up with for automatic spelling with the germanic settings -- my texts are really wild!  



pjlla said:


> Any other suggestions for when afternoon hunger strikes (away from home) and there isn't much time??  All I kept coming up with was fries, donuts, and the like.  (Although the McD yogurt parfait is always an option if I don't mind using up 3 points on a small snack.)



Maybe a piece of string cheese and fruit from the grocery store?  Or some chocolate milk?  Nonfat iced lattes from Starbucks aren't too bad either.

Time to go for a walk and get my exercise in for the COW.


----------



## brinalyn530

pjlla said:


> Good afternoon friends!
> 
> Well, my "free day" is winding down and  I haven't done anything really fun yet!  I did housework this morning (although I must say, the feeling of relief and accomplishment I had after cleaning out the kitchen closet was almost fun!), drove DD to school for her first Final, quick trip to the dump (picked up two paperbacks for summer beach reading in the "take it or leave it" building), drove to Target to order DS's new Rx, picked up a few pantry staples on clearance at Target, quick stop at Michael's for a few scrapping necessities and to buy some silk flower for my kitchen redecorating project.  Home again and put away groceries and here I sit!
> 
> I don't think DH is going to make it home for supper, so I am skipping the baked vegetable ziti I had planned and everyone can have leftovers or cereal!  That will free up some scrapping time for me!
> 
> Even though I did my circuit training this morning, I think I will head out for a 30 minute walk after the sun sets this evening... hopefully DD will go with me.  SHe is skipping swim again tonight to study for finals, but she definitely needs an energy outlet.
> 
> I was desperate for a quick snack while I was running errands today.... I was VERY hungry and hadn't planned my day well, so had nothing with me.  I didn't want it to take too long, so I was thinking of what I could "drive-thru" and get somewhere.  Well..... I ended up at McDonald's because I like their iced coffee... and I ordered some apple dippers to go with it (sliced apple with a small packet of caramel to dip) and it was delicious!  I think it is only 1 point too!!  (I'll double check later).  Sure, I wasn't exactly FULL when I was done, but it was enough for the moment and the caramel made it seem like a big treat!
> 
> Any other suggestions for when afternoon hunger strikes (away from home) and there isn't much time??  All I kept coming up with was fries, donuts, and the like.  (Although the McD yogurt parfait is always an option if I don't mind using up 3 points on a small snack.)
> 
> Well... off to check on the status of the leftover for dinner!  I know it will be a big salad for me with some leftover chicken.  DS will probably have the leftover sloppy joe meat.... not sure about DD.  I guess I'll offer to make her a salad too!  Trying to stick to just my daily 18 points today to save most of my Flex points for movie popcorn!  But 18 points is TOUGH, so I need to fill up on veggies!.........................P



I really have to get going, but I had to respond to you first, Pamela. I wish I was half as productive as you've been on a regular day, much less a "free-day"! Way to go on getting all that stuff done. Oh how I wish I had time to scrap again, I still have to finish our 2008 trip book ! 

"See" you guys tomorrow!

Bree


----------



## jbm02

Hi everyone.  It's been a crazy few days and I need to post here to stay on track!! 

For all the new members - welcome to a terrific board!!!! 

Jen, I was "coasting" too for a while and now have kind of hunkered down and told myself to JUST STOP.  However, I am not sure that my mouth is listening yet...but it's trying too!  I've been bringing grapes and apples to the office for my snack, and desperately trying to avoid our secretaries desk, which right now is piled full with all the snacks certain members of our office brought back from the last Yankees game - M&Ms, Twizzlers, etc etc.  It's like an obstacle course when I venture back there!!l

I am back in the exercise frame of mind, which is good.  Although I need to up my miles for my runs.  I've been trying to cross train with spin classes and then figure out how to fit some yoga or pilates in there too - I really need more hours in the day or week.  

I missed so many of the QOTDs.  I guess I'll just answer the last one:
What do you like to do at the end of a WDW day (paraphrasing may be off..) A few years ago, we were at MK at a late dinner and there was a huge thunderstorm.  By the time we left Liberty Tree Tavern, most of the park had emptied out, the rain had stopped and the fairy lights were twinkling in the dark.  We could hear the music but weren't jostled by crowds and just kind of meandered our way through Fantasyland and the castle.  It is one of my favorite memories.  We haven't been able to make it happen again but if I could, I would!!   

I'm at the armory for a 1900 meeting (that's 7PM! LOL) so I better end this.  have a great night all!!

Jude


----------



## cclovesdis

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I love ending the day by walking around the World Showcase enjoying the atmosphere and lights!



I love WS at night too!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> its just me my mom and my aunt doing a girls trip for the princess.  I love WS at epcot and with our last trip having 2 little ones I did not get to fully enjoy just relaxing and browsing in all the countries.  *I think its one of the things I am looking forward to most this time around.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I could spend hours in WS myself!
> 
> 
> 
> sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.
> 
> My favorite way to end our day is to take our time getting out and being in an almost empty park.  Sitting and having a treat is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to exerience a park that late at night! We're more of the early riser, commando type, so we've never had that experience.
> 
> 
> 
> redwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.
> 
> Being the last ones at Hollywood Studios, not realizing that the park has actually closed, and we seem to have it all to ourselves.  It is quite and just just us.  We get a chance to take in the lights and the sights.  We hold hands as we walk down the street.  Then as we pass through the gate...we hope the buses are still running...they are! We get on the bus and laugh how we were the last ones in the WHOLE park.  That was a fun day....this past April.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I envy those of you who can stay up so late! Sounds like a great day/night!
Click to expand...


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> OK Jen.  First of all, the incredible part made me feel like I need a suit and a cape!    You know what, you are right!  I wish I only had 10 more though!  I'll explain more at the end!
> 
> I've had my weight in the back of my mind throughout all this, which is probably what's keeping me from giving it my all.  Jen, if I thought I was 10 pounds, then I would probably be better right now.  I made 10 my goal for this challenge, which would put me at 158.  Friday, I was halfway there.  Not so much now!  Anyway, I think a combination of things made me lose focus:  class, missing Daddy, planning my trip, knowing I'm going to gain on my trip, and oddly enough, a few compliments here and there!  Plus, I just can't settle on a goal weight.  Rose, I am so glad you made it to the 150's.  I am beginning to think that I am going to say 150, which is about 16 pounds away now, and see.



I think we all need suits and capes!    Yep...I do think you are incredible for what you have done!  I think we are all incredible actually just for working so hard at trying to live a healthier life.

You have pinpointed it for me...I have LOST FOCUS!  I am sitting at 161 and I have basically been sitting there for almost a month with all the ups and downs.  I would love for the 160s to go away and leave me alone but I realize that I am going to have to find my focus again.



pjlla said:


> Trying to stick to just my daily 18 points today to save most of my Flex points for movie popcorn!  But 18 points is TOUGH, so I need to fill up on veggies!.........................P



Every point I lose is horrible.  I cannot imagine getting to 18 points and still being able to survive!   



lisah0711 said:


> Time to go for a walk and get my exercise in for the COW.



YOU GO GIRL!  Way to get your exercise done!



jbm02 said:


> Jen, I was "coasting" too for a while and now have kind of hunkered down and told myself to JUST STOP.  However, I am not sure that my mouth is listening yet...but it's trying too!  I've been bringing grapes and apples to the office for my snack, and desperately trying to avoid our secretaries desk, which right now is piled full with all the snacks certain members of our office brought back from the last Yankees game - M&Ms, Twizzlers, etc etc.  It's like an obstacle course when I venture back there!!l
> 
> I am back in the exercise frame of mind, which is good.  Although I need to up my miles for my runs.  I've been trying to cross train with spin classes and then figure out how to fit some yoga or pilates in there too - I really need more hours in the day or week.
> 
> I missed so many of the QOTDs.  I guess I'll just answer the last one:
> What do you like to do at the end of a WDW day (paraphrasing may be off..) A few years ago, we were at MK at a late dinner and there was a huge thunderstorm.  By the time we left Liberty Tree Tavern, most of the park had emptied out, the rain had stopped and the fairy lights were twinkling in the dark.  We could hear the music but weren't jostled by crowds and just kind of meandered our way through Fantasyland and the castle.  It is one of my favorite memories.  We haven't been able to make it happen again but if I could, I would!!



Hi Jude! I am going to send you an e-mail yet this week but I am happy to read an update from you here.  Great job on bringing healthy snacks to work...I don't know if I would be able to resist the temptation of snacks like you have.  I hope you are able to figure out how to make more exercising work for you.  It sounds like you are off to a really good start with all you have added.

I love you WDW memory...maybe we can work on making it happen again next year in February or in August (if you come then too).

Alright, went to WW and as I suspected, my weight did not change.  Again, I will celebrate the victory of not gaining instead of thinking about the not losing.  I did go to the YMCA with my friend and we biked for 20 minutes (6 miles).  I would like to go back with DD tonight and try the Zumba class.  I will let you all know if it happens and what I think about it.

Later,
Jen


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Worfiedoodles said:


> *Anyone feeling they're walking/running slow at 16m or more miles* -- You are moving and you will only get faster! Don't worry about the speed, that will come naturally as you get more comfortable and lose a bit. Honestly, deciding you are going to move on a regular basis is the hardest part. Now you just have to keep going and let those endorphins kick in!



You know Im glad you put this comment out there because I am around a 12-12:30 per mile pace and I feel so slow.  I was wondering what to do to get faster but I guess just being repetitive and getting 3-4 runs in a week will help.  Im hoping as I loose weight I will run faster....I thought this was just a funny idea I came up with but I guess its true and does happen.  Thanks for the motivation



Craftydawn said:


> Well, I have done pretty well the last couple of days. I found out yesterday that I graduated my online course with Honors so DH took me out for a bite. I ordered a sandwich and split it and took 1/2 home which I brought for lunch today. Normally, I would have just eaten the whole thing whether I was hungry or not. Also, I went straight home and did the 2 mile WATP DVD. Not a super long workout, but it's more than I would have done in the past. I prefer to walk outside, but the temperatures have been over 95 degrees the past 3 days or so and it's just too hot to walk.



congratulations on graduation and your awesome grades.  What a great accomplishment you had at lunch too!  Eating 1/2 and bringing home the rest is a great idea and allows you to enjoy the meal twice!!!! 



pjlla said:


> Good afternoon friends!
> 
> Well, my "free day" is winding down and  I haven't done anything really fun yet!  I did housework this morning (although I must say, the feeling of relief and accomplishment I had after cleaning out the kitchen closet was almost fun!), drove DD to school for her first Final, quick trip to the dump (picked up two paperbacks for summer beach reading in the "take it or leave it" building), drove to Target to order DS's new Rx, picked up a few pantry staples on clearance at Target, quick stop at Michael's for a few scrapping necessities and to buy some silk flower for my kitchen redecorating project.  Home again and put away groceries and here I sit!
> 
> I don't think DH is going to make it home for supper, so I am skipping the baked vegetable ziti I had planned and everyone can have leftovers or cereal!  That will free up some scrapping time for me!
> 
> Even though I did my circuit training this morning, I think I will head out for a 30 minute walk after the sun sets this evening... hopefully DD will go with me.  SHe is skipping swim again tonight to study for finals, but she definitely needs an energy outlet.
> 
> I was desperate for a quick snack while I was running errands today.... I was VERY hungry and hadn't planned my day well, so had nothing with me.  I didn't want it to take too long, so I was thinking of what I could "drive-thru" and get somewhere.  Well..... I ended up at McDonald's because I like their iced coffee... and I ordered some apple dippers to go with it (sliced apple with a small packet of caramel to dip) and it was delicious!  I think it is only 1 point too!!  (I'll double check later).  Sure, I wasn't exactly FULL when I was done, but it was enough for the moment and the caramel made it seem like a big treat!
> 
> Any other suggestions for when afternoon hunger strikes (away from home) and there isn't much time??  All I kept coming up with was fries, donuts, and the like.  (Although the McD yogurt parfait is always an option if I don't mind using up 3 points on a small snack.)
> 
> Well... off to check on the status of the leftover for dinner!  I know it will be a big salad for me with some leftover chicken.  DS will probably have the leftover sloppy joe meat.... not sure about DD.  I guess I'll offer to make her a salad too!  Trying to stick to just my daily 18 points today to save most of my Flex points for movie popcorn!  But 18 points is TOUGH, so I need to fill up on veggies!.........................P



Wow you make me tired just reading all the stuff you got done today.  I miss scrapbooking too, I stopped shortly after having my first son.  I just dont get the time anymore and its also quite an expense.  I am hoping as the kids get older and we are not paying for daycare-$1800/mth.  I will have plently of money to do fun things like this again.  

I also dont know how you only eat 18 points a day.  I was upset this week because I just went under 200 and had to drop from 26 to 24 points.  I guess I shouldnt complain.  Great job at choosing the a good snack even at mcd's.  That would be my temptation, I would justify how its ok to use 6 points for a hamburger....  You have great will power.


----------



## cclovesdis

mikamah said:


> EMH at MK til 2am, wandering through tomorrowland and fantasyland with all the rides as walkons, stopping for a pic in front of the castle, and ending with a treat (ice cream cookie sandwich) from the main street bakery on the way to the bus.



I have to try staying up for all of EMH at MK, no matter how late!



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks everyone.  Sorry for that pity party.  I've spent the last hour crying, drinking coffee and water to flush out the salt, and researching how to get rid of water weight gain!  Had a banana and a protein shake, it has some dandelion root in it which is supposed to help flush out water retention.
> 
> I am feeling slighty better, just really depressed, but as soon as my sleepy heads wake up and we start packing their WDW clothes with Almost There from Princess and the Frog and the 4 Parks 1 World CDs playing in the background, I'm sure my mood will improve!  I bought them a bunch of new disney t's and DD2 some Disney sundresses when the online disney store was having a sale, so it will be fun to show them to them.  I'm sure we'll have fashion shows, and DD2 will insist on keeping at least one of them on!
> 
> Going to clean all the glass in the house until they wake up!  Now, back to our regularly scheduled programming!



Glad to hear you are doing better! Disney music always helps me!



gardengirlct said:


> Even with the warm welcome it's hard to jump in. You all seem like you know each other so well and have been friends forever. I'm going to try though.  Yesterday morning I got up at 6 and walked for 30 minutes, ate well all day, and then went crazy on choc chip cookies my hubby asked me to bake. He knows I'm trying to eat better and he is too but they were there. Well now they are gone, my to sons 12 and 14, helped too. I will no longer be buying them because I can't not eat them. Can you say "RED light food."
> 
> This am I woke up with a sore throat but I'm plannig on walking tonight after my haircut. My 12 year son, Noah, runs cross country and wants to start running this summer for the fall season. We made a deal that 3 times a week I would go with him and walk while he ran. Sounds much better than walking on the treadmill by myself. Hope everyone has a good day. Lisa



You will hear from a lot of us that one of the ways that we are successful is by keeping certain foods out of the house. Cookies are one of those foods for me.

It's wonderful that your son is going to join you on your new lifestyle!



lisah0711 said:


> I love to ride the boats back from MK to Wilderness Lodge at night.  It is so pretty and relaxing.  Or I like to hang out on my balcony at Grand Californian and watch the beautiful new lights on Mickey's Spinning Wheel o'Death aka the ferris wheel.  I hate the ride but  I love the lights!



I hate ferris wheels too. I have this horrible fear of getting stuck at the very top. I would love to stay at the WL just for the boat ride at the end of the night. I love the Lodge too, but there's something about taking a ferry that really appeals to me.



sahbushka said:


> Ok, so I weigh in on tuesday afternoons and on tuesday mornings I do a peek at my scale to check it out.  Looks like I might be gaining over 7 lbs this week!  OMG!  I knew it was a bad week with everyone taking me out for meals and then a free for all of bad food choices when we went camping in Wenatchee not to mention not much excersize, but ouch!  I may try to work out on my lunch break today to see if I can get rid of a bit.  I am very nervous about losing my 100 lb clippie...that would suck!
> 
> SarahMay



 I'm sure you'll lose that weight in no time. I'm thinking....WATER!



pjlla said:


> Well... another beautiful day in NH today!  I posted about a  planned 5 mile run today, but forgot that I had planned to start alternating my runs with my circuit training, so today was actually a circuit day.... arms and abs and a few lunges and calf raises.
> 
> DD has her first Final today and asked me to make her "lucky" breakfast for her... real "on the stove" oatmeal with a bit of brown sugar, fresh fruit, juice, and tea.  It makes me SO HAPPY that I have been able to have such a great positive impact on her eating habits that she would choose such a great healthy breakfast for a favorite "special" meal!  Sure, she loves her treats, just like any girl/kid, but she also loves healthy stuff.  I know that part of this is the way I STARTED feeding her when she was a baby, but another part of this is the influence of my past 30 months of really healthy eating.  And really, as parents, isn't this a HUGE part of why we are on these healthy journeys.... to lead our children by example??
> 
> I'm so excited to have a sort of "free" day, that I don't even KNOW what I want to do.... I do need to run a few errands, but do I want to clean?  Or scrapbook?  Or do yard work?  Or just enjoy the day and be lazy? (Okay... probably not that last option... I'm just not a "sit around" kind of gal)
> 
> Well.... off to decide on the direction my day will take! TTYL.............P



You have a wonderful daughter! Hope you had a great day!



Leleluvsdis said:


> Glad I could be of some inspirations lol
> 
> My perfect way is to get a strawberry bar or dole whip if at MK and enjoy the parade/fireworks!!!



Sounds delicious, healthy, and magical!



Connie96 said:


> We loved POFQ. It was beautiful and so easy to get around since it's fairly small. I'd definitely recommend it.



Thanks for the info!



Rose&Mike said:


> I was new on the last thread, and was a little intimidated at first as well. Everyone is really friendly. Just keep letting us know how you are doing, and soon enough you will feel  right at home!
> 
> *Same here!*
> 
> Good morning everyone! Things are about the same here. I am really fighting the carbs this week. So far, I think I'm winning, but it's definitely been a struggle. Tonight is our afterwork run and it's supposed to be in the low 90's. We're going to wait until 7:30 or so and hopefully it will just be really warm instead of really hot! Our pool is up to 89 already. Very unusual for June. Tomorrow is back to work.
> 
> Have a great day!



That is one warm pool! How did your run go?



Ltl Mermaid said:


> Hi all! I too have had trouble jumping in but I will do my best! So far the diet has been going well, I LOVE food so instead of giving up what I like I have been doing strict portion control and that seems to work better for me than cutting out what I love!
> 
> My birthday is next Friday the 25th and I am going out of town with my DBF so I won't be sticking to it that weekend!
> 
> I have been trying to walk 1 mile a day but my speed is pretty slow so I am going to try and walk/jog tonight and see if that feels more like exercise!
> 
> QOTD: I like to end a day at WDW by getting a beverage in my refillable mug and then walking around the grounds....or by shopping at DTD!



Portion control is one thing I struggle with, but am doing better. Glad to hear it is working for you! Another birthday during the challenge!

I think someone mentioned a few days ago about the importance of being able to walk for at least 30 minutes before adding in jogging, but I could be mistaken. Was it Ann? Would anyone like to add to this? TIA!



princessbride6205 said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.
> Watching fireworks with someone who shares in the Disney magic. Whether that's my sister, DH, DD or a friend. Any fireworks show will do.
> 
> I got to go to the DL parks last week - just for a few hours after a business meeting. Wasn't quite as magical going with work colleagues, but still a fun visit.
> 
> I didn't eat quite as well as I could have on my 5-day business trip. I watched what I ate and exercised every day, but I did allow myself a few more treats than I would have at home. I'm determined to be on plan this week, because I'm heading back out to LA on Monday for another 5-day business trip!



You can do it! You can do it! Sounds like you had a great trip and are planning very well for the next one!

I love the fireworks displays too!



keenercam said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.
> 
> I just love to be in the MK when the crowds are gone.  We'll find a place to sit where I can see the castle, and we'll just wait, enjoying the music and the serenity as the park empties.  DH and I did a MK photo session the morning of our vow renewal, dressed in our wedding finery.   Each time we are near the castle and it is quiet, we remember that 5:45 a.m. visit to the MK when it was beautiful and quiet and dark with the castle lit up and we watched the park come to life as the sun rose.  It is my "happy moment" and being in the park at the very end of the day when the crowds are gone takes me right back to that moment.



Sounds very magical!



wtpclc said:


> I am a bottomless pit today.  Told myself that I wouldn't journal as it would be too depressing.  Then, I decided to put my COW points in a spreadsheet.  (I'm a geek)  Just htinking abotu how I could get another point just for journaling, made me do it.  You know what?  I ahven't been that bad.  I'm just extra hungry because I started my day with yoga, so didn't get my normal breakfast.  Yay
> 
> QOTD Tuesday - Illuminations with DH and then Beaches and Cream or Ghiardelli.  Heaven!  Hopefully, it's not too cold for ice cream.



I have my COW points in Excel too! Beaches and Cream sounds delicious!



tigger813 said:


> Jumping on for a minute before I go pick up the girls. 2nd client today postponed so I'm getting a chance to breathe for a few. *Doing well again today.* I did have a turkey club roll up and some fries but that was my big meal for the day. I'll be having a LC or WW for supper. I've had a bottle of water and my BL protein water. Will drink more this afternoon.
> 
> Mom and I walked 2.7 miles this morning and I'm giving 2 massages so that's my workouts today. I hope to get in extra miles and other workouts the next 3 days since I'm not working but running around with my mom and the kids.
> 
> Time for my handful of M&Ms for the day. Also gotta order a pizza for the kids shortly so they can have something before dress rehearsal.
> 
> I'll be back on later tonight!







Connie96 said:


> Yall ever eat at Panda Express? I grabbed lunch there today. Panda Bowl with mixed veggies (instead of rice) and Kung Pao Shrimp. According to the website, that should be about 320 calories. Well, let me tell ya... there is plenty of POW in their Kung Pao! That stuff is SPICY!  This is the first time I ordered a bowl because I was always afraid that getting the bowl instead of the 2-entree plate would leave me hungry (I have been ordering the Broccoli Beef and the String Bean Chicken w/ mixed veggies lately), but the spiciness made me slow down enough that I am pleasantly full.
> 
> Now, if you're fighting the sodium this week, I'd say don't eat any take-out at all. Otherwise, if you're in a pinch for lunch, not a bad option.



I'm not really into spicy foods like that, but it does sound good calorie-wise. I am one that watches my sodium, though. But you are right, "not a bad option."



JOANNEL said:


> Hey- we share a birthday!!! Mine too is the 25th. I have bunko that night, so it will be very hard to stick to a diet for me also!!!



Another b-day during the challenge!



maiziezoe said:


> Good afternoon losers!
> 
> I had a bunch of blood tests done today... she took 6 tubes of blood and told me I might feel dizzy. She was right! I feel like a zombie.
> 
> *QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.*
> 
> I like to go back to the resort and swim in a quiet pool. Especially if it was scorching hot at the parks.



Hope you feel better! Swimming....pure bliss for me!



jenanderson said:


> CC - I wish I could say that was the case.  I am doing okay but I am really struggling to get things back OP.  I am really just "coasting".  I know when I am making bad choices and I make them.  I know when I am working out and doing the right thing.  I know that really, I am just going in a circle because each time I do something right....I do something wrong.  I have been trying to do the right things but there have been too many wrongs to get me going again.
> 
> CC - I know you posted this for Taryn but I am going to use it to motivate myself as well.  While it is not totally all me...I can apply what you said to myself.  I have felt like I can see myself gaining back the wait instead of losing the last 10.  I need to make myself a list of things I can do as well as a list of positive statements.  I feel like I am really battling myself lately.
> 
> As I think about it...I know that I can do it and I know that you can do it.  It may be hard...but we can do it.



I've went through the cycle you described too. It can be very difficult, but I think you said it yourself when you applied what I said to Taryn to yourself. You CAN and WILL achieve your goals! I will PM in a bit.


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> You have pinpointed it for me...I have LOST FOCUS!  I am sitting at 161 and I have basically been sitting there for almost a month with all the ups and downs.  I would love for the 160s to go away and leave me alone but I realize that I am going to have to find my focus again.
> Jen



Ok girl.  Me and You.  150 by my birthday, Sept. 5 - deal

Ok, for whatever reason, I couldn't step away from those crazy buffalo wing pretzel bites.  But I entered it each time into spark, and I am NOT eating dinner.  I'll have a banana just to help w/ nutrition and metabolism, but I fixed stuff for the family and walked away.  I can't go over calories again.


----------



## cclovesdis

brinalyn530 said:


> I'll let you know how the teeth brushing trick works the next time we'll actually be home for the evening (tentatively Thursday). I hope it helps me a lot too! *fingers crossed*
> 
> *Do let us/me know!*
> 
> My pediatrician put me on that too (Rx naproxen) but it didnt really help; she wouldn't put me on the pill so I didn't even know that was an option for relief until I was in college. Then I discovered the Depo shot and it changed my life! Although my fiance at the time and I did have a little accident with it about 10 years ago  (DS is 9) so if I need birth control at some point in the future, I'll use something else in addition to the shots just to be safe. I don't know if you've experienced it yet or not, but labor and childbirth was nothing compared to what we went through every month, for me anyways. Of course YMMV .
> 
> *I know now that childbirth is much more painful, but at 14-15, after having been taking out of social studies class in a wheelchair because I was in so much pain I thought I was going to pass out (and even my teacher noticed), I had a much different idea.*
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.
> Watching Illuminations and meandering out of Epcot afterwards. Unfortunately, Ive only gotten to do this once as no one else in my family loves Epcot as much as I do. I am putting my foot down whenever we go on our next trip though I am staying for Illuminations, if you dont like it yall can leave without me! Which really means  You guys dont know how to get back to the hotel so you have to wait for me anyways, now sit down and hush up!
> 
> *I love Epcot! I feel you. I wish my sister, my traveling buddy, loved WS as much as I do.*
> 
> My body protests when I have to get up at 6, theres no way it would voluntarily get up at 4. Hope you get to take a nap or something later!
> 
> *Funny you should say that. I took an over hour long nap before dinner.*
> 
> I've been doing pretty good on the eating this week thanks to the journaling, except for my evening grazing habit, but I really haven't been going too far over my calories even with that. Unfortunately, I've been getting to bed too late to drag myself up for my workout in the morning, so I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll just restart Shred #2 on Monday and continue on from there. We have a picnic for DS's baseball team tomorrow evening and we'll probably end up doing a kids vs. parents wiffle ball game, so I'll get a little workout there since it's going to be close to 90 degrees tomorrow and I like to win ! I'm not really tempted by the picnic food and someone's bringing a salad, so that'll be my dinner. I expect to have a pretty good day tomorrow and I'm actually looking forward to the celebration. Our team won the division championship on Saturday and the boys worked so hard all season, I'm super proud of them. I'll try to talk DS into some Wii on Thursday, and Friday I am buying and putting up (super heavy!) shelves in the garage, then organizing and moving stuff around. Then cleaning the basement and the bathrooms Saturday during the day for the game night. Too bad most of that activity will be after my Friday am weigh in, but I'll try to be good this weekend and next week so I'll still be able to see it on the scale next Friday.
> 
> I love being able to "talk out loud" with you guys. So glad I found this group!



We love having you a part of our challenge! Best of luck with the scale. 

 to your son and his team! Have a great weekend!

 re: eating!



Rose&Mike said:


> Ever since I hit the 150's I've been daily struggling with the--there's no way I can do this, there's no way I can make goal, there's no way I won't gain it back thoughts. Pretty much daily. I've been keeping them to myself (well dh has had to listen to them ) because I just felt like such a loser for making it to this point and still feeling so out of control (sometimes) and cruddy about the entire process. I think this is probably pretty normal. Everyday that I stay at this weight or lose even an ounce is a victory, and I'm trying to see it like that. And if I'm up, then the next day is just a new day to try again--*but more importantly it's not a failure*. A failure would be to give into the full out binge and quit exercising. It would be to go back to drinking soda and eating garbage. I think it's ok to have period where you're fighting to keep moving forward. And it's even ok to have days where you fall off the wagon. But if you are not eating great but still exercising, you are still moving forward. And if you make even a few healthy choices that day you are still moving forward. Everyday is a day to keep moving forward. But not every day will be perfect. Sorry if this is too sappy/preachy. I think I needed to give myself a pep talk as well as respond to you.







Rose&Mike said:


> Just got done chatting (online) with DS. It's made me a little sad. Not enjoying my empty nest today. *Sometimes I just want a parenting do over. *I was planning on making a veggie lasagna for dinner so I guess I better get going. That way we'll have leftovers for Wednesday and Thursday. DH is going to have to drag me to run tonight. Hopefully he's in a dragging mood and doesn't want to skip it too, because I don't think I can drag him today.
> 
> I'm going to plug my ipod in to charge and get busy on dinner. I'll check in later.
> 
> QOTD--spectromagic followed by wishes. Absolutely perfect.



For some reason I have a gut feeling that you were/are an excellent mother!

What a magical way to end a day at MK!



Worfiedoodles said:


> My perfect way to end the day at WDW is relaxing in the BC pool, watching the fireworks over Epcot. We were fortunate to spend the first night of our Land/Sea this way, and it really seemed like a magical beginning to a fantasy trip.
> 
> *It does sound very magical and perfect!*
> 
> Today I ran 10M in 119 minutes. I was really pleased. I deliberately slowed a bit since this was my second 10M attempt in 4 days, and I finished feeling strong. I literally sprinted through my shower and left with only moisturizer on my face to make it to the theater for Shrek. DS and I had the theater all to ourselves, which was awesome! However, I don't think I'm a candidate for mother of the year since I let him have popcorn as his lunch.  He ate throughout the whole movie, and then wasn't hungry for anything else. On the bright side, I brought grape tomatoes, carrots and a snack size bag filled with pretzels, and drank diet tea.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all we're having a great day, and I'm really glad I was able to spend it with ds.







jenanderson said:


> *QOTD for Tuesday, June 15: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL.*
> 
> Watching Wishes right up by the castle.  DS (10) always sings along with parts of it and it makes me tear up every time because he thinks there is nothing more magical then Wishes.
> 
> Time to go to WW and then to the YMCA.  Chat with you all later!
> Jen



Wishes is very magical! Your son hit the nail on the head!



Craftydawn said:


> Well, I have done pretty well the last couple of days. I found out yesterday that I graduated my online course with Honors so DH took me out for a bite. I ordered a sandwich and split it and took 1/2 home which I brought for lunch today. Normally, I would have just eaten the whole thing whether I was hungry or not. Also, I went straight home and did the 2 mile WATP DVD. Not a super long workout, but it's more than I would have done in the past. I prefer to walk outside, but the temperatures have been over 95 degrees the past 3 days or so and it's just too hot to walk.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Tuesday!



 and Congrats!



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I have been VERY unfocused and unable to make decisions all day.  It took me 2 hours to get the girls' outfits together, in bags, and decide which ones for which days/meals.  I'm still not really happy with it, but it's done.  Had a couple of people call me for advice today, one on breastfeeding and one on a Disney trip.  That took away my motivation, and made me... lazy?  Indecisive would be a better word!
> 
> Going to pack our park bags now, and then try to get their stuff in a suitcase.  I got DH a couple of Disney t's and a travel wireless router to use w/his Ipod touch at WDW for Father's Day, so we might have a pretend Father's Day tonight so he'll have time to play with it and not take away from our vacation!
> 
> I've had my weight in the back of my mind throughout all this, which is probably what's keeping me from giving it my all.  Jen, if I thought I was 10 pounds, then I would probably be better right now.  I made 10 my goal for this challenge, which would put me at 158.  Friday, I was halfway there.  Not so much now!  Anyway, I think a combination of things made me lose focus:  class, missing Daddy, planning my trip, knowing I'm going to gain on my trip, and oddly enough, a few compliments here and there!  Plus, I just can't settle on a goal weight.  Rose, I am so glad you made it to the 150's.  I am beginning to think that I am going to say 150, which is about 16 pounds away now, and see.
> 
> Hopefully, I can come back from my trip so full I don't care if I ever eat again!
> 
> Thanks so much for your encouragement everyone.  I have had so much water my eyeballs are floating, trying to stay away from the buffalo wing pieces, and stay busy!!!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Taryn



 It may have taken longer than you expected, but you have the girls packed!



pjlla said:


> Good afternoon friends!
> 
> Well, my "free day" is winding down and  I haven't done anything really fun yet!  I did housework this morning (although I must say, the feeling of relief and accomplishment I had after cleaning out the kitchen closet was almost fun!), drove DD to school for her first Final, quick trip to the dump (picked up two paperbacks for summer beach reading in the "take it or leave it" building), drove to Target to order DS's new Rx, picked up a few pantry staples on clearance at Target, quick stop at Michael's for a few scrapping necessities and to buy some silk flower for my kitchen redecorating project.  Home again and put away groceries and here I sit!
> 
> I don't think DH is going to make it home for supper, so I am skipping the baked vegetable ziti I had planned and everyone can have leftovers or cereal!  That will free up some scrapping time for me!
> 
> Even though I did my circuit training this morning, I think I will head out for a 30 minute walk after the sun sets this evening... hopefully DD will go with me.  SHe is skipping swim again tonight to study for finals, but she definitely needs an energy outlet.
> 
> I was desperate for a quick snack while I was running errands today.... I was VERY hungry and hadn't planned my day well, so had nothing with me.  I didn't want it to take too long, so I was thinking of what I could "drive-thru" and get somewhere.  Well..... I ended up at McDonald's because I like their iced coffee... and I ordered some apple dippers to go with it (sliced apple with a small packet of caramel to dip) and it was delicious!  I think it is only 1 point too!!  (I'll double check later).  Sure, I wasn't exactly FULL when I was done, but it was enough for the moment and the caramel made it seem like a big treat!
> 
> Any other suggestions for when afternoon hunger strikes (away from home) and there isn't much time??  All I kept coming up with was fries, donuts, and the like.  (Although the McD yogurt parfait is always an option if I don't mind using up 3 points on a small snack.)
> 
> Well... off to check on the status of the leftover for dinner!  I know it will be a big salad for me with some leftover chicken.  DS will probably have the leftover sloppy joe meat.... not sure about DD.  I guess I'll offer to make her a salad too!  Trying to stick to just my daily 18 points today to save most of my Flex points for movie popcorn!  But 18 points is TOUGH, so I need to fill up on veggies!.........................P



Wow! You have had one busy day! 18 points is tough, but I know you can do it. I can't come up with any other snack options than what you've mentioned. Sorry.



brinalyn530 said:


> Gotta pick the boy up from a birthday party... talk to you guys tomorrow.
> 
> Have a stress free evening everyone!
> 
> Bree



You too!



lisah0711 said:


> Time to go for a walk and get my exercise in for the COW.







jbm02 said:


> I missed so many of the QOTDs.  I guess I'll just answer the last one:
> What do you like to do at the end of a WDW day (paraphrasing may be off..) A few years ago, we were at MK at a late dinner and there was a huge thunderstorm.  By the time we left Liberty Tree Tavern, most of the park had emptied out, the rain had stopped and the fairy lights were twinkling in the dark.  We could hear the music but weren't jostled by crowds and just kind of meandered our way through Fantasyland and the castle.  It is one of my favorite memories.  We haven't been able to make it happen again but if I could, I would!!



Sometimes the unplanned is the best!



jenanderson said:


> Alright, went to WW and as I suspected, my weight did not change.  Again, I will celebrate the victory of not gaining instead of thinking about the not losing.  *I did go to the YMCA with my friend and we biked for 20 minutes (6 miles).*  I would like to go back with DD tonight and try the Zumba class.  I will let you all know if it happens and what I think about it.
> 
> Later,
> Jen



Wow! If I could only reach that pace...Zumba is great, btw!


----------



## tigger813

Home from work and DH and the girls are back from the dress rehearsal. Been a long day but I've been good all day. I did have 2 sodas today but also lots of water! Going to have one more thing to eat tonight as DH and I each had WW meals for supper. Also will be having some more CL lemonade! 

Interested to weigh myself in the morning and see if I was building a lot of muscle doing so much working out. I didn't even have my M&Ms earlier as I got distracted!

Gotta get the girls into bed! Probably be a late night as the Celtics are playing tonight. Hope they end it tonight! I need some sleep!

Will walk at 5:30 in the morning. I have a bunch of errands to do tomorrow and Mom and I are going to pick some strawberries to freeze for our smoothies!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening Everyone,

to everyone struggling and sending  for a great day tomorrow!

Today was an okay day for me. I had 23/21 points, so just barely over. I was thinking about dessert, but I am really not hungry, so I'll skip it. I've had at least 7 glasses of water, 2 veggies, and got in 30 minutes of exercise. The only thing that would have made the day perfect is making it to the gym. I won't be able to go tomorrow or Thursday either. Although, if I wake up at 4 again rotfl, I could go tomorrow morning.

I will post tomorrow's QOTD in the morning. Good night!

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

After a week off from No more trouble zones, I decided to get back on it to try to add some tone for those sleeveless shirts next week.  Man, I am sore!!!!!  It's amazing how much strength I lost in just 1-1.5 weeks.  

I'm going to try to do the arm and ab segments at least once a day for the next 3 days, I'd love to get in 2.  

I am thinking about doing my ab video now, and then maybe a little yoga.  I really should be cleaning!  I did have my mail held, got dinner for everyone else, gave DH his early Father's Day...

Still haven't decided on my photopass and whether or not to do online check in.  I HAVE to make those decisions and do them tomorrow.  DD has gymnastics, MIL is keeping DD2.  I'm going to hit a few stores while she is in gymnastics to look for any possible sales, and then finish all my assignments for class.  (She's there from 9:30-1, so I have time, if I use it wisely!)  Need to transfer what I have started onto a jump drive so I can use my laptop!

My knee started hurting a bit while I was running Monday, and it feels... crunchy?  Almost like it needs to pop, achy.  I REALLY want to run in the am to get the exercise, but there is a part of me that wonders if I should hold off since I have WDW next week.  I could always start, and see if it bothers me, and if it does, try to walk, or maybe swim some at MIL's when I pick up DD, although I know neither will give me the burn.  What do you all think?


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> Ok girl.  Me and You.  150 by my birthday, Sept. 5 - deal



YOU ARE ON!  I think we will both be there in plenty of time!  

Went to Zumba with DD and had a blast.  It was a really good workout and I am sure I earned some serious activity points today with the biking and Zumba!  

I will be swimming and running tomorrow.  I plan on doing some laps i the pool either at DSIL's house or the Y.  My DBIL and DSIL have a beautiful pool - they will be going out of town for over a month and have asked us to take care of it so we will be able to swim whenever we want.  I will have to see what the temperature is like.  

DH wants to run tomorrow again and then we plan on doing a couple of long runs at the cabin this weekend.

I am really excited because I found another race to enter!  DH and I will do a 10 mile run and then almost immediately get in line for the 5K run that our kids want to do.  I think it is great that the organization set it up so that people who want to do the long run can then do the 5K with the family.  So essentially, it will be another 1/2 marathon for us.  We have to complete the 10 miles in under 2 hours to qualify for the 5K after but I think we can do it.  The race is October 30th and we are excited to race as a family!

Time to have a healthy smoothie and settle in for the night!  Wishing everyone a great night!
Jen


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> YOU ARE ON!  I think we will both be there in plenty of time!
> 
> I am really excited because I found another race to enter!  DH and I will do a 10 mile run and then almost immediately get in line for the 5K run that our kids want to do.  I think it is great that the organization set it up so that people who want to do the long run can then do the 5K with the family.  So essentially, it will be another 1/2 marathon for us.  We have to complete the 10 miles in under 2 hours to qualify for the 5K after but I think we can do it.  The race is October 30th and we are excited to race as a family!
> Jen



Sounds like a WONDERFUL day!!!
Taryn


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> *Anyone feeling they're walking/running slow at 16m or more miles* -- You are moving and you will only get faster! Don't worry about the speed, that will come naturally as you get more comfortable and lose a bit. Honestly, deciding you are going to move on a regular basis is the hardest part. Now you just have to keep going and let those endorphins kick in!


Thanks, Maria, I needed this tonight.  I picked up my race packet!!!!  Came with a hot pink t-shirt and I thought of you JenAnderson and your pink toenails and fingernails for your race.  Do people wear the t-shirt for races they're doing, or is it usually a souvenir?  I read online that if your superstitious, it shouldn't be worn til after the race.  What do you think?  

I'm a nervous, but excited.  I know I can do it, and it's all women, so that will be fun, and I'll feel more comfortable.  Supposed to be cooler tomorrow with a chance of showers, but that's better than hot and humid. 

Hope you're all having a nice evening. 

Enjoy those Celtics, Tracey.  I'll check out how they did in the am.  I can't stay up that late.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Pamela--I have a luna bar when I really need a big snack. I don't know how many points, but most are 180 calories. You can get them at Target and most groceries, so not much worse than stopping for fast food. I also like string cheese for a snack, nuts, and sometimes soy nuts. (Not all at once obviously). I don't usually have fruit for a snack, unless I have peanut butter or cheese with it. I do eat fruit with my meals. 

The run is over. It was brutal. It's thunderstorming now. We went at 7:00pm and it was still 92. We went out too fast (we really need to work on that) and I had to walk for a bit at around mile 3. Was able to run again and finished the 4 miles with a time of 46:33. Went 6 total with the warm up and cool down walk included. I am incredibly stiff and sore, some leftover from strength yesterday. Mike said I was running a bit hunched up. The heat just really zaps the life out of you. Anyhow, it's over. I'm glad I went.

Kind of going along with the discussions that were going on today, I found myself thinking--if I walk I'll never run again, I won't be able to do the long run again, etc. It was quite the eye openeer. I was "catastrophizing" (I don't think this is a word, but use it to describe that type of thinking) the situation and making everything all or nothing and worst case scenario. Same thing I do sometimes with weight. Anyhow, I learned two things: 1. walking a little bit really is ok, and sometimes if you walk you are then able to finish with a strong run and 2. one hard day is just one hard day. Period. That's all it is. Nothing more. Oh, and by the end of the run, we realized that almost all the runners were stopping to walk some today. It was just miserable.

Taryn--Be careful running on a sore knee. Stop right away if you feel anything weird. My husband has a lot of knee problems. He read Chi Running and it really helped with his form, and his knees are so much better. Doesn't need to ice after every run anymore. Do you have a video you could do instead to get a good sweat going?

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## jenanderson

mikamah said:


> Thanks, Maria, I needed this tonight.  I picked up my race packet!!!!  Came with a hot pink t-shirt and I thought of you JenAnderson and your pink toenails and fingernails for your race.  Do people wear the t-shirt for races they're doing, or is it usually a souvenir?  I read online that if your superstitious, it shouldn't be worn til after the race.  What do you think?
> 
> I'm a nervous, but excited.  I know I can do it, and it's all women, so that will be fun, and I'll feel more comfortable.  Supposed to be cooler tomorrow with a chance of showers, but that's better than hot and humid.



YOU CAN DO THIS!  I am so excited for you and can't wait to hear all about the race.  I will tell you that I have seen many people wear their race t-shirt during the race at each race I have done.  Most people do not wear them though and I never do because I like my outfits!     I think you should wear whatever YOU are most comfortable in and not even think about what others think of you or your outfit!

YOU GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## pjlla

brinalyn530 said:


> I really have to get going, but I had to respond to you first, Pamela. I wish I was half as productive as you've been on a regular day, much less a "free-day"! Way to go on getting all that stuff done. Oh how I wish I had time to scrap again, I still have to finish our 2008 trip book !
> 
> "See" you guys tomorrow!
> 
> Bree



Oh, don't worry... there are PLENTY of much less productive days in my life!  But scrapping is my desire... my passion, so I work hard to fit it in.  And I am waaaay far behind (I scrap chronologically), but just like this healthier lifestyle, I consider my scrapping a "journey" and I don't need to rush to the finish line!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow you make me tired just reading all the stuff you got done today.  I miss scrapbooking too, I stopped shortly after having my first son.  I just dont get the time anymore and its also quite an expense.  I am hoping as the kids get older and we are not paying for daycare-$1800/mth.  I will have plently of money to do fun things like this again.
> 
> I also dont know how you only eat 18 points a day.  I was upset this week because I just went under 200 and had to drop from 26 to 24 points.  I guess I shouldnt complain.  Great job at choosing the a good snack even at mcd's.  That would be my temptation, I would justify how its ok to use 6 points for a hamburger....  You have great will power.


y

I do try to scrap on a budget, but lately that budget has been out the window!  

Between Flex points and the occasional activity point (I only count them and use them when I get in more than 60 minutes of exercise or when I am desperate!), I usually eat about 20-22 points about 3 or 4 days a week and try to stick to 18 or less just once or two days (usually Monday or Tuesday, and Thursday)..... although if I make really smart choices and plan well, I can easily stay full all day with just 18 points... or sometimes even a bit less.

I've pretty much written most fast food off of my radar.  Honestly, it wouldn't occur to me to eat a burger or fries any longer.  I will occasionally pick a few fries from DS's meal, but that's about it.  And I rarely miss them.  

Actually, as I stopped to think, I realized that when we go to the movies and out to eat on Friday, it will be a new Weight Watchers week for me, so I will have a whole new batch of Flex points to use, so I can feel a bit free-er to use this week's!  I splurged with about 6 almonds after my salad (1 point) and then a WW ice cream sandwich (2 points) after my walk, so I ended the day about 21 points.

I did sit down to do some scrapbooking and I decided to do a bit of cleaning up and reorganizing.  I got (free on the side of the road) a wooden medicine chest that I want to clean up and paint and hang on the wall to store some of my scrapping supplies, so I decided to get that project started.  I got the cabinet washed up, removed the doors and hardware, and did the first coat of paint (and, of course, ended up cleaning up the paint shelf in the basement as I was trying to find the right can of paint!  ).   Hopefully just two coats of paint will do it and that will mean I can finish it tomorrow.  



flipflopmom said:


> After a week off from No more trouble zones, I decided to get back on it to try to add some tone for those sleeveless shirts next week.  Man, I am sore!!!!!  It's amazing how much strength I lost in just 1-1.5 weeks.
> 
> I'm going to try to do the arm and ab segments at least once a day for the next 3 days, I'd love to get in 2.
> 
> I am thinking about doing my ab video now, and then maybe a little yoga.  I really should be cleaning!  I did have my mail held, got dinner for everyone else, gave DH his early Father's Day...
> 
> Still haven't decided on my photopass and whether or not to do online check in.  I HAVE to make those decisions and do them tomorrow.  DD has gymnastics, MIL is keeping DD2.  I'm going to hit a few stores while she is in gymnastics to look for any possible sales, and then finish all my assignments for class.  (She's there from 9:30-1, so I have time, if I use it wisely!)  Need to transfer what I have started onto a jump drive so I can use my laptop!
> 
> My knee started hurting a bit while I was running Monday, and it feels... crunchy?  Almost like it needs to pop, achy.  I REALLY want to run in the am to get the exercise, but there is a part of me that wonders if I should hold off since I have WDW next week.  I could always start, and see if it bothers me, and if it does, try to walk, or maybe swim some at MIL's when I pick up DD, although I know neither will give me the burn.  What do you all think?



I would SO skip the run.... the last thing you need right now is a busted up knee before you head to Disney.  REST it, ice it (if it is sore)... maybe even wrap it.  I bought just a standard OTC soft knee wrap last year when my knee was sore from too much Jillian Michaels 30 day shred and it really helped!  You DON'T want to be limping around Disney.  SKIP IT.... maybe walk if you feel you MUST.  FEEL BETTER!!

Busy day again tomorrow.  Will run in the morning, then get DS off on the bus for the LAST DAY of school!  Then I will shower and run to Concord to drop off some bags at the Goodwill and then drop my car off for a new windshield.  I'll walk back to the Goodwill to shop while the car is being fixed.  Then home to get DD and drive her to school for her final at 1 pm.  Will run the last of the stuff to the dump (couldn't fit it all today) and home to do some housework, paint that cabinet, make dinner, do laundry.  Out again in the evening to take DD to swim and I will drive back to Concord to pick up DS's medicine (it had to be ordered and won't be ready until after 3pm tomorrow).  Then back to pick up DD after swim and home by about 8:45 pm.  

I found a GREAT buy at the bread store today on Bagel thins and Sandwich thins.... $3/3!  I stocked up and bought a few extra packages for the freezer.  

Talk to you all tomorrow!.............P


----------



## my3princes

I'm living life in the fast lane this week with end of year activities for my kids leading up to 8th grade graduation.  I don't have time to read the 5 pages that were posted today, but I will answer the question of the day. 

DVC is amazing.  DH and I like to end our day in the whirlpool tub in our master bedroom while the kiddos are in their own rooms sleeping soundly.  Alone time is even better at WDW


----------



## my3princes

I'm going on DS's 8th grade class trip tomorrow and Thursday.  It is an overnight camping trip (in the rain no less).  I won't be back on until Thursday night.  Keep your chin up ladies.  Just keep swimming.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Evening everybody

Been skimming the thread the past few days, but haven't posted.  Mostly since the Aunt Flo has come to visit she's rendered me tired and lazy this month  So other than walking Onslow, no real exercise in the past several days for me.  I should feel guilty but i just don't care right now.  its actually a nice change from the past couple of months where she insisted on having me wide awake.  Oh joy. Like sleep better.  The good news is she should be on her way shortly and I should be back into my routine in the next day or 2.  

Gotta try and catch up withe the past few pages and QOTDs that I've missed.  

1 good thing i can say is that i did a little bit searching and I think i'm gonna pick a Marathoning For Mortals and use that as my training program.  Friend of mine sent me info on a 10k that takes place Oct. 30th.  Looks like fun,  still trying to decide whether to actually sign up for it

And we booked our vacation this week.  We are heading to Gettysburg for a few days in the first week of Oct.  staying at KOA Kabin.  This will be a first for me.


I have to go back and check but somebody mentioned doing a Yogaworx video i think   If i have it right which 1 was it?


----------



## princessbride6205

lisah0711 said:


> Are you going back to DL again?  If you are going to be there Wednesday afternoon please join us for the wine tasting at Wine Country Trattoria.


That would be so cool! Unfortunately, I'll have meetings in Anaheim all day. One of our colleagues is supposed to be getting us reserved seating for World of Color one night next week, but I'm not sure. 



flipflopmom said:


> Hopefully, I can come back from my trip so full I don't care if I ever eat again!
> 
> Thanks so much for your encouragement everyone.  I have had so much water my eyeballs are floating, trying to stay away from the buffalo wing pieces, and stay busy!!!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Taryn


LOL - I hope you enjoy all the fun eats on vacation and come back ready to lose the pounds to get down to 150. Have an amazing trip!



jbm02 said:


> Jen, I was "coasting" too for a while and now have kind of hunkered down and told myself to JUST STOP.  However, I am not sure that my mouth is listening yet...but it's trying too!  I've been bringing grapes and apples to the office for my snack, and desperately trying to avoid our secretaries desk, which right now is piled full with all the snacks certain members of our office brought back from the last Yankees game - M&Ms, Twizzlers, etc etc.  It's like an obstacle course when I venture back there!!l
> 
> I am back in the exercise frame of mind, which is good.  Although I need to up my miles for my runs.  I've been trying to cross train with spin classes and then figure out how to fit some yoga or pilates in there too - I really need more hours in the day or week.


JenA & Jude - I know what you mean about coasting when nearing goal. That happened to me somewhere in between 5 and 10 pounds to lose. I eventually made it, and I know you can too! I totally agree that we need more hours in a day/week - especially with all the great exercise we are fitting into our schedule. 



mikamah said:


> Thanks, Maria, I needed this tonight.  I picked up my race packet!!!!  Came with a hot pink t-shirt and I thought of you JenAnderson and your pink toenails and fingernails for your race.  Do people wear the t-shirt for races they're doing, or is it usually a souvenir?  I read online that if your superstitious, it shouldn't be worn til after the race.  What do you think?
> 
> I'm a nervous, but excited.  I know I can do it, and it's all women, so that will be fun, and I'll feel more comfortable.  Supposed to be cooler tomorrow with a chance of showers, but that's better than hot and humid.
> 
> Hope you're all having a nice evening.


You can do it! 
I prefer to wear an outfit that I've worn before in a race, so I do not wear the shirt during the race.



Rose&Mike said:


> The run is over. It was brutal. It's thunderstorming now. We went at 7:00pm and it was still 92. We went out too fast (we really need to work on that) and I had to walk for a bit at around mile 3. Was able to run again and finished the 4 miles with a time of 46:33. Went 6 total with the warm up and cool down walk included. I am incredibly stiff and sore, some leftover from strength yesterday. Mike said I was running a bit hunched up. The heat just really zaps the life out of you. Anyhow, it's over. I'm glad I went.
> 
> Kind of going along with the discussions that were going on today, I found myself thinking--if I walk I'll never run again, I won't be able to do the long run again, etc. It was quite the eye openeer. I was "catastrophizing" (I don't think this is a word, but use it to describe that type of thinking) the situation and making everything all or nothing and worst case scenario. Same thing I do sometimes with weight. Anyhow, I learned two things: 1. walking a little bit really is ok, and sometimes if you walk you are then able to finish with a strong run and 2. one hard day is just one hard day. Period. That's all it is. Nothing more. Oh, and by the end of the run, we realized that almost all the runners were stopping to walk some today. It was just miserable.


Absolutely! I love your new word: catastrophizing. I think I do that too (and not just with running). 
I can't believe how hot it was - and you ran that far! Wow.
Also, I'm really big on the interval running. I like the "break" mentally of walking after each running segment. And I think my runs are definitely faster because of it. So whether you keep going with all running or find that you like run/walk - you'll be a successful runner either way. 



my3princes said:


> I'm going on DS's 8th grade class trip tomorrow and Thursday.  It is an overnight camping trip (in the rain no less).  I won't be back on until Thursday night.  Keep your chin up ladies.  Just keep swimming.


Have a great trip. Thanks for the motivational parting words!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged – can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:   (congrats PrincessBride6205 & 50sjayne & Corrinak)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------102!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 13
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 5
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 8
Excused------------------------- 1
weigh ins----------------------- 75
gains---------------------------- 17
maintains------------------------ 10
losses-------------------------- 46
new members --------------- 2


*Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 2!*
This week’s group loss = 65.9 pounds!
Average percentage of weight lost 0.47 % 
Total group weight loss so far 192.5 pounds!  
Let’s see how fast we can reach 500 pounds!
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 78 weighins for our start weigh-in on May 28th)
(75+3+2)/ 78 = 99%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 2? This time I’ve done a *TOP 10 LIST*!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if there’s something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 2 Superstars!!* 

#10- 1.26% - MushyMushy  
#9- 1.34% - aamomma
#8- 1.58% - lecach
#7- 1.80% - redwalker 
#6- 1.83% - Tinker’n’Fun  
#5- 2.32% - tiki23
#4- 2.40% - flipflopmom  
#3- 2.41% - sahbushka
#2- 2.59% - jennz

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 2 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 2.72% - A.Mickey

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations *A.Mickey*!!! 
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   

We have done 2 out of 13 weeks, so the challenge is 15% complete. 
aamomma	8
acename	10
bellaphia	15
BernardandMissBianca	19
bouldertcr	0
brinalyn530	0
buzz5985	16
carmiedog	18
cclovesdis	-5
Connie96	38
Dahly	6
DisCanCan	15
disneymom2one	44
flipflopmom	50
Graciesmom77	-23
Greenfield1984	13
happysmyly	2
hmonkeyruns	22
Illini Disney Girl	7
Illini Disney Guy	18
jbm02	10
jenanderson	8
jennz	23
JOANNEL	33
keenercam	32
kimara	32
Kimkimba	0
Leleluvsdis	0
lisah0711	20
LMDisneygirl	25
lovedvc	41
LuvBaloo	31
maiziezoe	3
MinnieMouseMom	20
mommyof2Pirates	20
N&B'smom	14
NCRedding	-5
njcarita	8
nunzia	-5
OctoberBride03	5
Piglet18	2
planaholic	-11
redwalker	29
RENThead09	3
Rose&Mike	22
sahbushka	12
sherry	11
tigger813	0
Tinker'n'Fun	13
uptown girl44	-6
Worfiedoodles	44
wtpclc	20
Yunchman	0



_I think everyone on this thread is making a commitment to better themselves, their lives and showing good examples to those around us. It doesn't matter if you have over 100lbs to loose or 10lbs. The fact is that we are all making the effort...you wouldn't be here if you weren't making the effort! You recognize that a change must happen, and are working toward that change. We all must look to the future, the future of ourselves. Let go of any shame or bad feelings of ourselves. Focus on what is going to come next, how we are going to better ourselves. We are doing this for ourselves-first and foremost. Then for our families and friends..so that we can enjoy life with them as long as we can. You all have no idea how many lives we touch, and becoming a healthy active person is not just good for ourselves, but for everyone around us.
by *Redwalker*_


----------



## LuvBaloo

Almost caught up, and feeling motivated!

A late thanks to Taryn for coaching last week!
And thanks to this week's coach 

Way to many things to comment on when I just read 20 pages, but must say:
Thanks to everyone who shared pictures!
Congrats to all the runners who have been running races!

I'm still only up to page 80, but tomorrow is another quiet evening to get caught up!

update on me.  frustrated with head cold, and splurged on a piece of cheesecake tonight, but it fits into my plan for the week.  I was down another pound for last week's weigh in, and I am hoping for a 3rd loss in a row this week.  Haven't had any desire for junk food which is great (except for my coke zero which tastes so good with a sore throat).

Exercise has been abandoned until I can breathe easier, but I'll jump back into the C25K at week 2 and see what happens.  By next week, the cottonwood should be done shedding pollen, which will be excellent.  Its been horrible for a week now, with white fluff everywhere, I'd rather see snow that pollen!

Promised my girls we'd go swimming one night next week.
and now I'm off to a solid nights sleep.


----------



## flipflopmom

Octoberbride03 said:


> Mostly since the Aunt Flo has come to visit she's rendered me tired and lazy this month  So other than walking Onslow, no real exercise in the past several days for me.  I should feel guilty but i just don't care right now.  its actually a nice change from the past couple of months where she insisted on having me wide awake.  Oh joy. Like sleep better.  1 good thing i can say is that i did a little bit searching and I think i'm gonna pick a Marathoning For Mortals and use that as my training program.  And we booked our vacation this week.  We are heading to Gettysburg for a few days in the first week of Oct.  staying at KOA Kabin.  This will be a first for me.



Sounds like a fun vacation, and glad you are catching up on sleep!  And, sign up for that race!  You'll be more motivated with a goal to train for!



princessbride6205 said:


> LOL - I hope you enjoy all the fun eats on vacation and come back ready to lose the pounds to get down to 150. Have an amazing trip!
> 
> 
> JenA & Jude - I know what you mean about coasting when nearing goal. That happened to me somewhere in between 5 and 10 pounds to lose. I eventually made it, and I know you can too! I totally agree that we need more hours in a day/week - especially with all the great exercise we are fitting into our schedule.
> 
> 
> You can do it!



Thanks!  I am determined!  



LuvBaloo said:


> update on me.  frustrated with head cold, and splurged on a piece of cheesecake tonight, but it fits into my plan for the week.  I was down another pound for last week's weigh in, and I am hoping for a 3rd loss in a row this week.  Haven't had any desire for junk food which is great (except for my coke zero which tastes so good with a sore throat).
> 
> Exercise has been abandoned until I can breathe easier, but I'll jump back into the C25K at week 2 and see what happens.  By next week, the cottonwood should be done shedding pollen, which will be excellent.  Its been horrible for a week now, with white fluff everywhere, I'd rather see snow that pollen!


 You are on a roll Shannon!  Hoping your cold gets better really quickly, summer colds are the pits!

I feel like a new woman today.  Weight was down, (still not to last Friday's, but close enough that I think I'll be able to pull at least a maintain out of this miserable week, which is exciting!)   I seem to have a better hold on my emotions, and I actually feel ready to tackle this day. 

I should have clarified w/ my knee that it felt achy at that moment, but it hadn't been bothering me up to that point since my run. I wonder if it was all the trips I made up and down the steps yesterday.    It's not hurting at all this am, so I am at least going to the track to run.  I might walk the hills, especially downhills, and at the first twinge I am going to stop running.  Instead of my planned 4M, only going for 3.  

I'll probably check back in afterwards, but here is the rundown of my day, for my mental health:

Already had a banana, will eat some lowfat yogurt and raspberries when I get back.  Pay a few bills when I get back, then we have to be out the door by 8:30 for gymnastics.  Make sure I have our lunches/snacks packed. (kashi bar and apple)  Dropping DD2 off at MIL on way, drop DD1 off at the gym, and shop from 9:30-11, looking for shorts, tops, skorts, sundresses, just a few SOMETHINGS that I like to take.  I really want some skorts, but our options for shopping are so limited.  Might hit up Goodwill, too.  11-1 - back at the gym to work on stuff for class.  

Pick up dd2, get in the pool if the heavy rain and storms aren't here yet.  Home by 5 at the latest.  Dinner, (um.... dunno yet.  Grilled chicken or salmon, new potatoes, probably) clean out dog crate, laundry, finalize all the docs for planning I made and transfer to ipod, finish charging electronics, and I will not go to bed until my class work is complete and ready to hand in Friday.  
WHEW!  Gotta run - literally.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning, friends! Congrats to all the losers.

I did it! I held off weighing myself until this morning and it was a good experience! I am back to what I was on Friday! I'm thrilled since I was WAY UP after the weekend! I really focused on my eating more than the exercise and it helped and I didn't feel as stressed! I'm going to continue what I'm doing for the rest of the week. I will probably walk some more later today if it doesn't rain. I will also be mowing the lawn so as long as I watch my calories and drink my water I will be good. DH and I had some hummus and pita bread last night and that didn't hurt me.

I also went ALL DAY yesterday without my M&Ms! Every time I went to grab a handful I got distracted! I, of course, know that doesn't mean I can have 2 handfuls today!

I'm hoping I can jump start my weight loss with some WATP later if I can't go out walking. Mom and I are going to pick some strawberries this morning for our smoothies. Clean them and freeze them. Gotta stock up on my Greek yogurt too!

Time to wake up DD1 for school. Only 3 days left of 4th grade!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> Thanks, Maria, I needed this tonight.  I picked up my race packet!!!!  Came with a hot pink t-shirt and I thought of you JenAnderson and your pink toenails and fingernails for your race.  Do people wear the t-shirt for races they're doing, or is it usually a souvenir?  I read online that if your superstitious, it shouldn't be worn til after the race.  What do you think?
> 
> I'm a nervous, but excited.  I know I can do it, and it's all women, so that will be fun, and I'll feel more comfortable.  Supposed to be cooler tomorrow with a chance of showers, but that's better than hot and humid.



Hi *Kathy!*

I'm one of the ones who does not wear the race shirt that day. I like to know where and how things will rub, etc., so I wear something I'm familiar with. I think it should actually be a good day for a race, and I predict you are going to have a wonderful time and sign up for your next one before you know it! Your first race means this will be a PR (Personal Record!), so you will have something to brag about -- you are going to set a PR! 

I'll be thinking of you while I'm having dinner with my scary SIL...ok, gotta get the guys moving!

Congratulations to everyone who is working hard this summer -- lose, maintain or gain -- we can all move forward in this new week!

Maria


----------



## pjlla

flipflopmom said:


> I feel like a new woman today.  Weight was down, (still not to last Friday's, but close enough that I think I'll be able to pull at least a maintain out of this miserable week, which is exciting!)   I seem to have a better hold on my emotions, and I actually feel ready to tackle this day.
> 
> I should have clarified w/ my knee that it felt achy at that moment, but it hadn't been bothering me up to that point since my run. I wonder if it was all the trips I made up and down the steps yesterday.    It's not hurting at all this am, so I am at least going to the track to run.  I might walk the hills, especially downhills, and at the first twinge I am going to stop running.  Instead of my planned 4M, only going for 3.
> 
> I'll probably check back in afterwards, but here is the rundown of my day, for my mental health:
> 
> Already had a banana, will eat some lowfat yogurt and raspberries when I get back.  Pay a few bills when I get back, then we have to be out the door by 8:30 for gymnastics.  Make sure I have our lunches/snacks packed. (kashi bar and apple)  Dropping DD2 off at MIL on way, drop DD1 off at the gym, and shop from 9:30-11, looking for shorts, tops, skorts, sundresses, just a few SOMETHINGS that I like to take.  I really want some skorts, but our options for shopping are so limited.  Might hit up Goodwill, too.  11-1 - back at the gym to work on stuff for class.
> 
> Pick up dd2, get in the pool if the heavy rain and storms aren't here yet.  Home by 5 at the latest.  Dinner, (um.... dunno yet.  Grilled chicken or salmon, new potatoes, probably) clean out dog crate, laundry, finalize all the docs for planning I made and transfer to ipod, finish charging electronics, and I will not go to bed until my class work is complete and ready to hand in Friday.
> WHEW!  Gotta run - literally.



Whew.... busy day!  You sound like you are in a good place, mentally.  Glad you were able to shake yourself out of that "funk".  

I hit the snooze a few too many times this morning (not like me at all) and finally decided to shorten my run so I could fit it in AFTER DS leaves on the bus.  It felt SO GOOD to snuggle back under the covers after I made that decision!  I'll be doing plenty of moving and walking and lifting and such during the day, so shortening my run by 15 minutes hopefully won't be a huge deal in the grand scheme of things.  

Gotta get DS off for his LAST DAY of school!........................P


----------



## cclovesdis

flipflopmom said:


> Ok, for whatever reason, I couldn't step away from those crazy buffalo wing pretzel bites.  But I entered it each time into spark, and I am NOT eating dinner.  *I'll have a banana just to help w/ nutrition and metabolism, but I fixed stuff for the family and walked away.*  I can't go over calories again.







tigger813 said:


> Will walk at 5:30 in the morning. I have a bunch of errands to do tomorrow and Mom and I are going to pick some strawberries to freeze for our smoothies!



Sounds like fun!



flipflopmom said:


> My knee started hurting a bit while I was running Monday, and it feels... crunchy?  Almost like it needs to pop, achy.  I REALLY want to run in the am to get the exercise, but there is a part of me that wonders if I should hold off since I have WDW next week.  I could always start, and see if it bothers me, and if it does, try to walk, or maybe swim some at MIL's when I pick up DD, although I know neither will give me the burn.  What do you all think?



I say, play it safe, but then again, I'm much slower than you, so FWIW. Enjoy your day!



jenanderson said:


> YOU ARE ON!  I think we will both be there in plenty of time!
> 
> Went to Zumba with DD and had a blast.  It was a really good workout and I am sure I earned some serious activity points today with the biking and Zumba!
> 
> I will be swimming and running tomorrow.  I plan on doing some laps i the pool either at DSIL's house or the Y.  My DBIL and DSIL have a beautiful pool - they will be going out of town for over a month and have asked us to take care of it so we will be able to swim whenever we want.  I will have to see what the temperature is like.
> 
> DH wants to run tomorrow again and then we plan on doing a couple of long runs at the cabin this weekend.
> 
> I am really excited because I found another race to enter!  DH and I will do a 10 mile run and then almost immediately get in line for the 5K run that our kids want to do.  I think it is great that the organization set it up so that people who want to do the long run can then do the 5K with the family.  So essentially, it will be another 1/2 marathon for us.  We have to complete the 10 miles in under 2 hours to qualify for the 5K after but I think we can do it.  The race is October 30th and we are excited to race as a family!
> 
> Time to have a healthy smoothie and settle in for the night!  Wishing everyone a great night!
> Jen



Enjoy your race and your time at the cabin! I love Zumba!



mikamah said:


> Thanks, Maria, I needed this tonight.  I picked up my race packet!!!!  Came with a hot pink t-shirt and I thought of you JenAnderson and your pink toenails and fingernails for your race.  Do people wear the t-shirt for races they're doing, or is it usually a souvenir?  I read online that if your superstitious, it shouldn't be worn til after the race.  What do you think?
> 
> I'm a nervous, but excited.  I know I can do it, and it's all women, so that will be fun, and I'll feel more comfortable.  Supposed to be cooler tomorrow with a chance of showers, but that's better than hot and humid.
> 
> Hope you're all having a nice evening.
> 
> Enjoy those Celtics, Tracey.  I'll check out how they did in the am.  I can't stay up that late.



Good luck with your race! 





I need to get goin this morning. I will get on and catch up tonight after the retirement party I am attending. It shouldn't be too long.


Here's is today's QOTD:

Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?

I rarely eat at a TS restaurant because I am one of those who likes to spend as much time in the parks as possible. However, I do know you can buy whole fruit it lots of places, including the resort quick-service locations. My sister and I have done that many times.




Got to run! I WILL, WILL catch up!

CC


----------



## jennz

flipflopmom said:


> After a week off from No more trouble zones, I decided to get back on it to try to add some tone for those sleeveless shirts next week.  Man, I am sore!!!!!  It's amazing how much strength I lost in just 1-1.5 weeks.
> 
> I'm going to try to do the arm and ab segments at least once a day for the next 3 days, I'd love to get in 2.
> 
> I am thinking about doing my ab video now, and then maybe a little yoga.  I really should be cleaning!  I did have my mail held, got dinner for everyone else, gave DH his early Father's Day...
> 
> Still haven't decided on my photopass and whether or not to do online check in.  I HAVE to make those decisions and do them tomorrow.  DD has gymnastics, MIL is keeping DD2.  I'm going to hit a few stores while she is in gymnastics to look for any possible sales, and then finish all my assignments for class.  (She's there from 9:30-1, so I have time, if I use it wisely!)  Need to transfer what I have started onto a jump drive so I can use my laptop!
> 
> My knee started hurting a bit while I was running Monday, and it feels... crunchy?  Almost like it needs to pop, achy.  I REALLY want to run in the am to get the exercise, but there is a part of me that wonders if I should hold off since I have WDW next week.  I could always start, and see if it bothers me, and if it does, try to walk, or maybe swim some at MIL's when I pick up DD, although I know neither will give me the burn.  What do you all think?



Definitely do online check-in!  It really speeds up your check in time and you get to use the online check-in line.  It only takes 5 minutes.


----------



## jennz

LuvBaloo said:


> Almost caught up, and feeling motivated!
> 
> A late thanks to Taryn for coaching last week!
> And thanks to this week's coach
> 
> Way to many things to comment on when I just read 20 pages, but must say:
> Thanks to everyone who shared pictures!
> Congrats to all the runners who have been running races!
> 
> I'm still only up to page 80, but tomorrow is another quiet evening to get caught up!
> 
> update on me.  frustrated with head cold, and splurged on a piece of cheesecake tonight, but it fits into my plan for the week.  I was down another pound for last week's weigh in, and I am hoping for a 3rd loss in a row this week.  Haven't had any desire for junk food which is great (except for my coke zero which tastes so good with a sore throat).
> 
> Exercise has been abandoned until I can breathe easier, but I'll jump back into the C25K at week 2 and see what happens.  By next week, the cottonwood should be done shedding pollen, which will be excellent.  Its been horrible for a week now, with white fluff everywhere, I'd rather see snow that pollen!
> 
> Promised my girls we'd go swimming one night next week.
> and now I'm off to a solid nights sleep.



Ugh - hope your are feeling better today!!

Just skimmed through yesterday's posts...busy group!

Mikamah GOOD LUCK on your 5k today!!!


----------



## pinkle

So, I'm wondering what everyone eats for breakfast???  I try not to eat more than 1200 calories.  I have been eating 1/2oatmeal with 1Tflax seed and skim milk...it still is around 300 calories (1/4 of what i get)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't feel worth the trade off.
Anyone got some filling, low cal ideas


----------



## flipflopmom

After my run, I am now officially back to Friday's weight!!!!!  I get to keep my clippie for one more week! That is wonderful for my ego!   Maybe I should just say mental health! I have 2 days to make GREAT choices, and end up with a loss for the week!  I would  to really knock these two out, to give myself a little wiggle room before leaving.

4 lbs to go until I am no longer in the overweight BMI!!!!   Back to my goal weight/what is possible ramblings:  When I started in January, I said I wanted to be at 175 by WDW.  I'll be at least 163!  

Watched Losing It with Jillian last night, and a lady lost 76 in 8 weeks.  At least that's what I think I heard.  I went back and checked the website, and couldn't find the numbers anywhere.  THAT IS HUGE!  It just doesn't sound really healthy to me, either.  ALmost 10 pounds a week?

Anyway!  Off to pay bills and shower!  Thanks for your support yesterday!  I am determined to make this a good day!


----------



## flipflopmom

pinkle said:


> So, I'm wondering what everyone eats for breakfast???  I try not to eat more than 1200 calories.  I have been eating 1/2oatmeal with 1Tflax seed and skim milk...it still is around 300 calories (1/4 of what i get)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't feel worth the trade off.
> Anyone got some filling, low cal ideas



I had a banana, 1/2 c. yogurt, and 1/3 c. of raspberries.  About 215.  Other days, I eat a Kashi bar.  They are all under 200, and I have calories left for an apple a few hours later to keep metabolism revving!


----------



## jennz

pinkle said:


> So, I'm wondering what everyone eats for breakfast???  I try not to eat more than 1200 calories.  I have been eating 1/2oatmeal with 1Tflax seed and skim milk...it still is around 300 calories (1/4 of what i get)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't feel worth the trade off.
> Anyone got some filling, low cal ideas



I know what you mean about breakfast being a lot of calories!  I usually have a bagel thin w/1 tbsp of whipped cream cheese and a cup of watermelon or strawberries and coffee...that's around 210 calories.  This keeps me going until a snack a few hours later, and I've started having cottage cheese for that, 80 calories.  It adds up quick!

Taryn 

I have gotten SO BAD about writing down my food  That is my goal today.


----------



## Rose&Mike

pinkle said:


> So, I'm wondering what everyone eats for breakfast???  I try not to eat more than 1200 calories.  I have been eating 1/2oatmeal with 1Tflax seed and skim milk...it still is around 300 calories (1/4 of what i get)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't feel worth the trade off.
> Anyone got some filling, low cal ideas


I vary breakfast, but today I had nonfat, plain greek yogurt with a banana and some kashi go lean mixed in. It is definitely an acquired taste , but I look at it as fuel. 


flipflopmom said:


> After my run, I am now officially back to Friday's weight!!!!!  I get to keep my clippie for one more week! That is wonderful for my ego!   Maybe I should just say mental health! I have 2 days to make GREAT choices, and end up with a loss for the week!  I would  to really knock these two out, to give myself a little wiggle room before leaving.
> 
> 4 lbs to go until I am no longer in the overweight BMI!!!!   Back to my goal weight/what is possible ramblings:  When I started in January, I said I wanted to be at 175 by WDW.  I'll be at least 163!
> 
> Watched Losing It with Jillian last night, and a lady lost 76 in 8 weeks.  At least that's what I think I heard.  I went back and checked the website, and couldn't find the numbers anywhere.  THAT IS HUGE!  It just doesn't sound really healthy to me, either.  ALmost 10 pounds a week?
> 
> Anyway!  Off to pay bills and shower!  Thanks for your support yesterday!  I am determined to make this a good day!



Getting to a normal bmi is very cool. Such an exciting milestone to aim for.

Kathy--have a great race!

Good morning! Congrats to all the losers!

I'm off to work in a bit, then going to do group strength after work. We are having leftover veggie lasagna for dinner. I love leftovers. So easy. We froze half the lasagna for another time when I don't feel like cooking from scratch. I feel like I am slowly but surely getting back on track with the cooking at home.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## flipflopmom

I forgot to add my QOTD:  umm.... water?  That's about all I can think of other than salads and fruits.  I am pretty sure  isn't on the list.  Can't wait for ideas, though!

Have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## lovedvc

pinkle said:


> So, I'm wondering what everyone eats for breakfast???  I try not to eat more than 1200 calories.  I have been eating 1/2oatmeal with 1Tflax seed and skim milk...it still is around 300 calories (1/4 of what i get)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't feel worth the trade off.
> Anyone got some filling, low cal ideas



I will usually have 1 of 3 things 3 scrambled egg whites with a tiny bit of cheese, a south beach protein bar or raisin brain crunch with skim milk.  I find that the egg whites sustain me more than any other choice.  With the cereal I am hungry 2 hrs later especially if I throw a work out in the middle.

Last night I went out with the girls from work for a baby shower for one of them.  It was just something small with the office staff at a local restaurant.  I was in a panic as to what I was going to eat.  I had no wine only water, 1 dinner roll, about 3/4 cup of penne ala vodka that wasn't even good, I tried the salad but hated the dressing so I didn't eat it and it came soaked in the dressing and I ordered the chicken sorrentino which is chicken with eggplant, prosciutto and mozzerella.  I took off the prosciutto and ate my veggies first to fill me and then ate 3/4 of the chicken I don't think I did that horrible but we will see what the scale says.  This morning the scale was 1/2 lb up but that can also be the sodium.  My body reacts to sodium terribly.  I actually take prescription water pills on a daily basis because of it.   I had actually contemplated not going just to avoid the food, but I had all ready backed out of 2 other things this week because of the same reason "The Food".  I don't feel I am strong enough yet to say "NO".  I will get there but right now goal is looking too good.

QOTD:  One of my favorite snacks at WDW is the apple slices with the caramel.  You have the healthiness of the apple with a little sweet on the side.  It's not the best choice but its also not the worst.


----------



## jenanderson

LuvBaloo said:


> update on me.  frustrated with head cold, and splurged on a piece of cheesecake tonight, but it fits into my plan for the week.  I was down another pound for last week's weigh in, and I am hoping for a 3rd loss in a row this week.  Haven't had any desire for junk food which is great (except for my coke zero which tastes so good with a sore throat).
> 
> Exercise has been abandoned until I can breathe easier, but I'll jump back into the C25K at week 2 and see what happens.  By next week, the cottonwood should be done shedding pollen, which will be excellent.  Its been horrible for a week now, with white fluff everywhere, I'd rather see snow that pollen!



I am so sorry to hear that you still are not feeling well.  I hope you get better soon!!!



flipflopmom said:


> I feel like a new woman today.  Weight was down, (still not to last Friday's, but close enough that I think I'll be able to pull at least a maintain out of this miserable week, which is exciting!)   I seem to have a better hold on my emotions, and I actually feel ready to tackle this day.



Taryn - Yeah!  It sounds like you are back on track.  I am using everything these past couple of days to help me get back on track as well and I am happy to report that I feel pretty good today as well.  I will be working so hard to have a day where I make ALL healthy choices.



tigger813 said:


> I did it! I held off weighing myself until this morning and it was a good experience! I am back to what I was on Friday! I'm thrilled since I was WAY UP after the weekend! I really focused on my eating more than the exercise and it helped and I didn't feel as stressed!



Tracey - Great job!  I am impressed that you were able to stay away from the scale for a few days and am glad to see you were rewarded with losing those pounds you wanted to.  You are always so focused.



flipflopmom said:


> After my run, I am now officially back to Friday's weight!!!!!  I get to keep my clippie for one more week! That is wonderful for my ego!   Maybe I should just say mental health! I have 2 days to make GREAT choices, and end up with a loss for the week!  I would  to really knock these two out, to give myself a little wiggle room before leaving.



I was happy to read that you were back down to where you started - that clippie will not be going anywhere (until you get an even better one).  I bet if you really focus, you can have the loss you want.  Think about your trip and all the good times there, keep busy with packing and exercising and drink water!  You can do it!

*Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?*

I don't know if I really ate "healthy" while I was at WDW this spring but here are some of the things I did do to watch my weight while I was there:
1.  Eat the kids size meals.  For breakfast, I would get the kids scrambled eggs.  
2.  Split the adult meals.  DH and I would get the burger at the CS restaurant and then split it.  We really loved Cosmic Ray's and Liberty Inn.  When we went there, we would order an extra bun with our burger (it had 2 patties), throw away all the fries and then get enough lettuce at the toppings bar to have a salad with our burger.  At Pizza Planet, we got one adult meal and one extra salad.  That way we both could have 1/2 the pizza and a good salad for our meal.
3.  We ALWAYS asked for a LARGE cup of water.  It was rare that we did not have a cup of water in our hands as we were walking around.  Some places would try to give us little cups for a glass of water but I always just asked politely for the large size.  
4.  Eat the Mickey bar if you want it.  We did not want to feel like we missed out while we were there.  We just decided if we were going to eat it, we were going to help work it off.  This meant that we walked around the loop of whatever park it was one time briskly without riding anything.  We kind of enjoyed our walk and taking in the sites.


----------



## pinkle

Thanks everyone ......now off to have some breakie, i need to get some yogurt in the house.  i think will have some watermelon!  Maybe a few almonds for protein


----------



## lisah0711

*Congratulations to all our superstars this week and especially to our Biggest Loser, A. Mickey!* 

I can't believe that we have already lost almost 200 pounds!  I'm seeing some great numbers on the goals progress, too.  Thank you, Shannon, for keeping track of us all!   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thanks for the motivationI also dont know how you only eat 18 points a day.  I was upset this week because I just went under 200 and had to drop from 26 to 24 points.  I guess I shouldnt complain.  Great job at choosing the a good snack even at mcd's.  That would be my temptation, I would justify how its ok to use 6 points for a hamburger....  You have great will power.



I think that it is good to know that even when you get way down in your weight numbers that your points numbers aren't going to drop down too much more from where they are now -- from 24 to 18 plus your flex points.  That's not too bad really.  



flipflopmom said:


> Ok, for whatever reason, I couldn't step away from those crazy buffalo wing pretzel bites.  But I entered it each time into spark, and I am NOT eating dinner.  I'll have a banana just to help w/ nutrition and metabolism, but I fixed stuff for the family and walked away.  I can't go over calories again.



Do you think those pretzel bites would freeze?    Sounds like you are doing a good job dealing with them.



flipflopmom said:


> Still haven't decided on my photopass and whether or not to do online check in.



We had great success with online check in at both VWL and AKV Jambo in December.  It was a great time saver.  I believe that you can use the DVC photopass discount code after you return -- we didn't have any good pictures so I skipped it last round.  I am glad I hadn't prepaid before.  I know it is hard to relax while you are getting ready but just think in a few days you will be at WDW!  



jenanderson said:


> I am really excited because I found another race to enter!  DH and I will do a 10 mile run and then almost immediately get in line for the 5K run that our kids want to do.  I think it is great that the organization set it up so that people who want to do the long run can then do the 5K with the family.  So essentially, it will be another 1/2 marathon for us.  We have to complete the 10 miles in under 2 hours to qualify for the 5K after but I think we can do it.  The race is October 30th and we are excited to race as a family!



How fun to do one run with DH and another with the family!  



mikamah said:


> Thanks, Maria, I needed this tonight.  I picked up my race packet!!!!  Came with a hot pink t-shirt and I thought of you JenAnderson and your pink toenails and fingernails for your race.  Do people wear the t-shirt for races they're doing, or is it usually a souvenir?  I read online that if your superstitious, it shouldn't be worn til after the race.  What do you think?
> 
> I'm a nervous, but excited.  I know I can do it, and it's all women, so that will be fun, and I'll feel more comfortable.  Supposed to be cooler tomorrow with a chance of showers, but that's better than hot and humid.



Go, Kathy, go!    Enjoy that race and tell us all about it tonight!



my3princes said:


> I'm going on DS's 8th grade class trip tomorrow and Thursday.  It is an overnight camping trip (in the rain no less).  I won't be back on until Thursday night.  Keep your chin up ladies.  Just keep swimming.



Have a great time! 



Octoberbride03 said:


> 1 good thing i can say is that i did a little bit searching and I think i'm gonna pick a Marathoning For Mortals and use that as my training program.  Friend of mine sent me info on a 10k that takes place Oct. 30th.  Looks like fun,  still trying to decide whether to actually sign up for it



That is a great book and they have several different training plans so you will be able to choose the one that works best for you.  



princessbride6205 said:


> That would be so cool! Unfortunately, I'll have meetings in Anaheim all day. One of our colleagues is supposed to be getting us reserved seating for World of Color one night next week, but I'm not sure.



Is your company the one that did GlowFest?  I've heard it is fabulous!  A word of warning, there is a Grad Nite on Thursday so no World of Color that night.  Have a great time!  Sorry that we will miss you.  



LuvBaloo said:


> Exercise has been abandoned until I can breathe easier, but I'll jump back into the C25K at week 2 and see what happens.  By next week, the cottonwood should be done shedding pollen, which will be excellent.  Its been horrible for a week now, with white fluff everywhere, I'd rather see snow that pollen!



Hope that you are feeling better soon!    The cottonwoods are the pits for allergies.  



tigger813 said:


> I did it! I held off weighing myself until this morning and it was a good experience! I am back to what I was on Friday! I'm thrilled since I was WAY UP after the weekend! I really focused on my eating more than the exercise and it helped and I didn't feel as stressed! I'm going to continue what I'm doing for the rest of the week. I will probably walk some more later today if it doesn't rain. I will also be mowing the lawn so as long as I watch my calories and drink my water I will be good. DH and I had some hummus and pita bread last night and that didn't hurt me.



Nice job on the weigh-in!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Congratulations to everyone who is working hard this summer -- lose, maintain or gain -- we can all move forward in this new week!







pjlla said:


> I hit the snooze a few too many times this morning (not like me at all) and finally decided to shorten my run so I could fit it in AFTER DS leaves on the bus.  It felt SO GOOD to snuggle back under the covers after I made that decision!  I'll be doing plenty of moving and walking and lifting and such during the day, so shortening my run by 15 minutes hopefully won't be a huge deal in the grand scheme of things.



Sometimes your body needs rest more than it needs exercise!  



cclovesdis said:


> Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?



Honestly the food at DL isn't as good as it is at WDW and there are way fewer choices.  I will do what I did at WDW which was be aware of what I am eating not be afraid to leave food on my plate.  I have a mentality going on right now that I've waited 50 years for this DL trip so I will probably have a tendency to splurge more.    What really does me in on any trip is the water retention from flying and the extra calories for alcohol.  I just make sure I am right back OP when I return and that takes care of any extra pounds I manage to pick up.  



pinkle said:


> So, I'm wondering what everyone eats for breakfast???  I try not to eat more than 1200 calories.  I have been eating 1/2oatmeal with 1Tflax seed and skim milk...it still is around 300 calories (1/4 of what i get)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't feel worth the trade off.
> Anyone got some filling, low cal ideas



I think you need some better protein for breakfast, an egg, some low fat cheese, sliced turkey breast.  You can have a whole egg for 80 calories and they really stay with you all day.  The flax seed is good for you -- do you grind it or buy it ground?

*Lovedvc,* good job on getting through the social occassion with "The Food!"

Have a great day all!


----------



## keenercam

Wednesday QOTD:  Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?

I have found sugar free or no sugar added strawberry bars at some of the ice cream carts and really enjoy that.  Unfortunately, I really LOVE the popcorn, so when I get it I make sure my family is willing to share.


Someone asked about breakfast -- I, too, have found that I really need protein in the morning.  When I can prepare my own meals, I try to do egg whites with salsa and fat free cheese on the weekend.  During the week - usuallly a light english muffin or a sandwich thin with 99% fat free turkey or fat free cheese or a piece of chicken breast.  Unfortunately, for more than 3 weeks I haven't really been making my own meals and my breakfast typically is packed in a cooler with lunch.  So, lately it has been a light yogurt with some sliced almonds and an apple.

Congratulations to all of our awesome losers and maintainers this week.  A.Mickey -- you are awesome!!!  

 Hoping to join your ranks again this week, though I am not upset that I gained .2 last week.  Hoping for a significant loss when I weigh in this Friday.


----------



## jenanderson

*Week 2 COW Results*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

I also feel I need to state that please let me know if I make any mistakes.  I am only human and it is a bunch of data to keep organized.    I try my hardest to be sure I accurately record all the postings and PM messages.  

*Statistics:*
We had  30 people try the COW this week.
28 people reported their points for Part I (water, vegetables & exercising)
16 people reported about a new exercise they tried in Part II

*Here are the top numbers for the COW*

*19 points*
A.Mickey
donac
keenercam
mikamah
Wofriedoodles

*20 points *
jenanderson
mommyof2Pirates
sherry

*21 points*
carmiedog
connie96
jbm02
maiziezoe

*A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!  *

*New to the COW….PRIZES!*
Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about your new exercise).  If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!

*PART 1 WINNER =  connie96
PART 2 WINNER = pjilla*

Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the COW last week.  I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and new exercising they tried out this week!

Stay tuned for the COW Week 4 information to be posted tomorrow night!


----------



## sahbushka

I think everyone on this thread is making a commitment to better themselves, their lives and showing good examples to those around us. It doesn't matter if you have over 100lbs to loose or 10lbs. The fact is that we are all making the effort...you wouldn't be here if you weren't making the effort! You recognize that a change must happen, and are working toward that change. We all must look to the future, the future of ourselves. Let go of any shame or bad feelings of ourselves. Focus on what is going to come next, how we are going to better ourselves. We are doing this for ourselves-first and foremost. Then for our families and friends..so that we can enjoy life with them as long as we can. You all have no idea how many lives we touch, and becoming a healthy active person is not just good for ourselves, but for everyone around us.
by Redwalker 


You have no idea how much I needed to read this right now!  My weigh ins are on tuesday and last night was flat out awful!  I went out to dinner almost every night last week and then went to wenatchee and went hog wild literally!  I gained.....7.8 lbs in one week.  I hope like anything some of it's water but I honestly don't know.  I am recommitted and even though I had to give up my 105 and my 100 lb clippies, I know that this is a journey and I am willing to keep trying.  I realized I haven't been traking what I have been eating as well as I was originally so I am going to try to better that this week.

Thanks everyone for the motivation you provide.

SarahMay


----------



## N&B'smom

I am getting so discouraged.    I am one of those that can usually lose 7lbs the first week of changing my eating habits.  This just isn't happening this time around.  (thank you hysterectomy for making my body not function like it used to do!)   I just feel like it's never going to happen no matter how hard I try!  

I'm not giving up though, I'm going to keep going until I see results but gosh, right now I just want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenanderson

sahbushka said:


> You have no idea how much I needed to read this right now!  My weigh ins are on tuesday and last night was flat out awful!  I went out to dinner almost every night last week and then went to wenatchee and went hog wild literally!  I gained.....7.8 lbs in one week.  I hope like anything some of it's water but I honestly don't know.  I am recommitted and even though I had to give up my 105 and my 100 lb clippies, I know that this is a journey and I am willing to keep trying.  I realized I haven't been traking what I have been eating as well as I was originally so I am going to try to better that this week.



  I bet it was hard for you to give up your clippies but I am sure that you will get them back in no time.  You have done an incredible job to this point and you know what you have to do to lose those pounds again.  I have realized that while I am tracking, I am not doing a good job of it either and tracking is SO important.  The important part is you recognize how important it is for you to track and you will get back to where you want to be in no time!  



N&B'smom said:


> I am getting so discouraged.    I am one of those that can usually lose 7lbs the first week of changing my eating habits.  This just isn't happening this time around.  (thank you hysterectomy for making my body not function like it used to do!)   I just feel like it's never going to happen no matter how hard I try!
> 
> I'm not giving up though, I'm going to keep going until I see results but gosh, right now I just want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



More    I think there has been a lot of frustration for a lot of people.  I am sorry that things are not going as you expected right now - it is so hard when that happens.  While it might feel like it is never going to happen no matter how hard you try...it will happen.  Just keep going and you will see the results.  It might be slower then you want, but you will see the positive changes.


----------



## Connie96

cclovesdis said:


> Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?



Honestly, when I am on vacation I tend to just have whatever catches my eye. I enjoy food more than any sane person should and that is part of what I enjoy on vacation - trying foods I don't normally have access to. One thing that I have done is try to reign in the portion sizes. During one trip to WDW, DH and I had just lost a few pounds (just for vacation) and we tried to keep it in check. Our biggest ally? The HEAT! We couldn't eat too much or we'd be sick in that killer heat.



pinkle said:


> So, I'm wondering what everyone eats for breakfast???  I try not to eat more than 1200 calories.  I have been eating 1/2oatmeal with 1Tflax seed and skim milk...it still is around 300 calories (1/4 of what i get)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't feel worth the trade off.
> Anyone got some filling, low cal ideas



Breakfast stays simple for me just as a time saver. Kashi Go Lean (1.25 servings - 65g - measured on food scale), skim milk and my daily supplements (NatureMade multi, calcium, fish oil). 250 calories.

If you can stick to 1200 on a regular basis, then God bless you! I couldn't do it. When I did, I was starving and miserable all the time. I found that just sticking between 1200 and 1500 gave me enough wiggle room to eat good meals and a snack without starving. Some days I do only have 1200, and some days I have the full 1500, but most days are really in the 1300's. I hope you can find the right balance of daily calories to fit you the way you need.



Rose&Mike said:


> I vary breakfast, but today I had nonfat, plain greek yogurt with a banana and some kashi go lean mixed in. It is definitely an acquired taste , but I look at it as fuel.



When I first started eating Greek yogurt, I stirred in a packet (or 1/2 packet) of Truvia. It took some of that twangy taste away. After I did that for awhile, I got to where I could eat it plain, but I usually mix in berries.



jenanderson said:


> *PART 1 WINNER =  connie96
> PART 2 WINNER = pjilla*



 Super cool! Will PM info shortly. Thanks!!


----------



## Dahly

Goofy says "Garwsh, this thread moves fast!"

I missed yesterday totally, in all senses of the word...got up with a terrible case of the sneezes, and by midafternoon, felt as if my head was exploring. went to lay down at 5p after work, "for just a little while" and didn't wake up until after 9! when DS asked if I wanted something to eat! Oops. 

Went back to sleep around 11p and got a good nights sleep with the help of some nyquil. Feeling much better this morning! Took a while to go through all of the pages I missed yesterday. Lots of great discussions! 

My eating was way off yesterday, ate breakfast and a little lunch, but no dinner, and I didn't do any exercise at all. Today is a new day! 

Congrats to all of the losers for week 2. Congrats A.Mickey! 

Dahly


----------



## wtpclc

cclovesdis said:


> I think someone mentioned a few days ago about the importance of being able to walk for at least 30 minutes before adding in jogging, but I could be mistaken. Was it Ann? Would anyone like to add to this? TIA!


Marathonign for Mortals will tell you that before you start to train for a half marathon or marathon you should be able to "move" for 30 min three times a week.  In general, it'd be good if you were able to do some kind of exercise for teh amount o ftime you intend to jog before you started.  So, if you do aerobics for 30 min, it shoudl not hurt you to try a 30 min run.  However, a great way to train is to start by walking for 4 min and Running for 1 and repeat.  Slowly upping teh run intervals.  HTH!



flipflopmom said:


> My knee started hurting a bit while I was running Monday, and it feels... crunchy?  Almost like it needs to pop, achy.  I REALLY want to run in the am to get the exercise, but there is a part of me that wonders if I should hold off since I have WDW next week.  I could always start, and see if it bothers me, and if it does, try to walk, or maybe swim some at MIL's when I pick up DD, although I know neither will give me the burn.  What do you all think?



Crunching sound bad to me.  A good rule of thumb is that if somethign hurts, take 3 days off, try again.  If it still hurts, take a nother 3 days off.  If it still hurts, see a doc.  In your case, you coudl see what it does today.  if it hurts at all, though, I would stop adn not take any risk of really hurting myself before vacation.  JMO.



mikamah said:


> Do people wear the t-shirt for races they're doing, or is it usually a souvenir?  I read online that if your superstitious, it shouldn't be worn til after the race.  What do you think?


I never run in a race shirt.  Part of it is superstistion adn part of it is that fact that you never know how it will fit or if it would chafe.  MAny epople do, though, adn it's completely up to you.  Have agreat race!



Rose&Mike said:


> Kind of going along with the discussions that were going on today, I found myself thinking--if I walk I'll never run again, I won't be able to do the long run again, etc. It was quite the eye openeer. I was "catastrophizing" (I don't think this is a word, but use it to describe that type of thinking) the situation and making everything all or nothing and worst case scenario. Same thing I do sometimes with weight. Anyhow, I learned two things: 1. walking a little bit really is ok, and sometimes if you walk you are then able to finish with a strong run and 2. one hard day is just one hard day. Period. That's all it is. Nothing more. Oh, and by the end of the run, we realized that almost all the runners were stopping to walk some today. It was just miserable.


I always feel like a whimp if I want to stop. Howevr, if there's any chance that I coudl injure myself or overheat, I stop adn walk.  nothing is worth permamneent damage.  Sorry you had a tough run.  On teh events side, we spend a lot of time takling about how you have to have those bad runs to make those good ones feel better.  I hope you gavea grat one soon!


----------



## wtpclc

Octoberbride03 said:


> 1 good thing i can say is that i did a little bit searching and I think i'm gonna pick a Marathoning For Mortals and use that as my training program.


 My favorite!  DH and I live by it!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Almost caught up, and feeling motivated!


 Thanks fro all you do!  GSorry you haven't been feeling well!



flipflopmom said:


> I feel like a new woman today.  Weight was down, (still not to last Friday's, but close enough that I think I'll be able to pull at least a maintain out of this miserable week, which is exciting!)   I seem to have a better hold on my emotions, and I actually feel ready to tackle this day.


Wonderful!!!  That sounds like a huge victory!!!!



tigger813 said:


> I did it! I held off weighing myself until this morning and it was a good experience! I am back to what I was on Friday! I'm thrilled since I was WAY UP after the weekend! I really focused on my eating more than the exercise and it helped and I didn't feel as stressed! I'm going to continue what I'm doing for the rest of the week.


 Great job!  That's awesome!



cclovesdis said:


> Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?


 Ugh.  Don't think I do well with this one at all.   My big WDW trips are post-marathon, so I pretty much let myself eat whatever I want.  However, I sometimes convinmce myself that next year's marahon woul dbe much easier if I was carrying less pounds.  Then, I will try to drink more water and have a slad and lite dressing with grilled chicken avaiable at many CS.



pinkle said:


> So, I'm wondering what everyone eats for breakfast???  I try not to eat more than 1200 calories.  I have been eating 1/2oatmeal with 1Tflax seed and skim milk...it still is around 300 calories (1/4 of what i get)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't feel worth the trade off.
> Anyone got some filling, low cal ideas


  I use a lot of cals on breakfast.  Usually, it's PB on toast.  I find that it fills me liek nothing, else, though, so it's worth it for me.  



flipflopmom said:


> After my run, I am now officially back to Friday's weight!!!!!  I get to keep my clippie for one more week! That is wonderful for my ego!   Maybe I should just say mental health! I have 2 days to make GREAT choices, and end up with a loss for the week!  I would  to really knock these two out, to give myself a little wiggle room before leaving.


 Love it!



lovedvc said:


> QOTD:  One of my favorite snacks at WDW is the apple slices with the caramel.  You have the healthiness of the apple with a little sweet on the side.  It's not the best choice but its also not the worst.


I'll have ot look for those.  I tend to do that instead of fries at McD's for the same reasoning.



keenercam said:


> Hoping to join your ranks again this week, though I am not upset that I gained .2 last week.  Hoping for a significant loss when I weigh in this Friday.


 You are doing awesoem under very hard circumstances.  And you know that a change int eh direction of teh wind could pretty much change your weight 0.2 pounds.  HAng in there!  You will be flyig once you can move again!



N&B'smom said:


> I am getting so discouraged.    I am one of those that can usually lose 7lbs the first week of changing my eating habits.  This just isn't happening this time around.  (thank you hysterectomy for making my body not function like it used to do!)   I just feel like it's never going to happen no matter how hard I try!
> 
> I'm not giving up though, I'm going to keep going until I see results but gosh, right now I just want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  I've been like this all my life, so I can't imagine how frustrating that sudden change would be, along with all teh otehr wlovely changes you have to deal with.    HAng in there.  you will eventually see the results and that will help you keep going when you do.  



Dahly said:


> Feeling much better this morning!


  Glad to hear it!  Hope you continue to feel good today!  And, yes, this thread flies!

Well, I thought I had things under control yesterday, but I was a bottomles pit all day.  In the pm, I realized it's just a pre-TOM thing.  So, I just let yesterday go.  Not thrilled, but today is a new day, right?  So, besides getting extra motivaiton here, I found soemthing else great.  I got so caught up in reading all posts since yesterday adn replying ot them that I missed my morning snack!    Then again, I'm probably still feeeding off aof yesterday's cals a bit.    Still, I will make it to lunch without needing a snack.  That's huge for me!


----------



## maiziezoe

pinkle said:


> So, I'm wondering what everyone eats for breakfast???  I try not to eat more than 1200 calories.  I have been eating 1/2oatmeal with 1Tflax seed and skim milk...it still is around 300 calories (1/4 of what i get)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't feel worth the trade off.
> Anyone got some filling, low cal ideas



Usually a Fiber Plus bar and a banana (and coffee).


----------



## maiziezoe

Hello Losers!

Last night we adopted a dog from a shelter. His name is Stanley (Lord Stanley Byfuglien)... he is a dachshund/beagle mix... 1 year old and as sweet as can be. He is getting neutered today and we are picking him up tomorrow.






Congrats to all the losers and a big congrats to Shanan who got the number 1 spot and Jennzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz who is number 2! You ladies are AWESOME! Congrats everyone!

I am getting ready to go for a run and then the kids and I are going to run out to get some stuff for Stanley.... and a I have a ton of laundry to do. 

Today my oldest son turn 22. I can't believe I have a 22 year old. It is crazy. How can I have a 22 year old when I am only 29? 

*Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?*

Hmmmmm.... I don't know. LOL


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?

always drink lots and alots of water instead of soft drinks, when we want a pastry or something similar we will get it for breakfast so we can sweat it out during the day and hopefully flush it out with all the water we drink, most places serve veggies or fruit instead of fries so we try to substiute, i normally feel better when eatting veggies vs grease, but it sure is good lol


----------



## wtpclc

maiziezoe said:


> Last night we adopted a dog from a shelter. His name is Stanley (Lord Stanley Byfuglien


 Stanley is adorable!  lol.  I think if I had gotten a pet after teh WIngs won, I may have vcome up with somethign similar.  Glad you are still basking in teh vicotory!  Ending on such a high makes it hard to go until October without houckey, doesn't it?


----------



## jennz

N&B'smom said:


> I am getting so discouraged.    I am one of those that can usually lose 7lbs the first week of changing my eating habits.  This just isn't happening this time around.  (thank you hysterectomy for making my body not function like it used to do!)   I just feel like it's never going to happen no matter how hard I try!
> 
> I'm not giving up though, I'm going to keep going until I see results but gosh, right now I just want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's really hard to adjust to changes in your body, at least it is for me.  I keep thinking how it "was" is how it "will be."  I used to lose quickly but now...not so much.   I feel like a big fat failure sometimes but then have to remind myself I am not the same person anymore - mentally or physically.  I now this sounds trite and I don't mean it to, but hang in there!!   And keep on posting.



maiziezoe said:


> Hello Losers!
> 
> Last night we adopted a dog from a shelter. His name is Stanley (Lord Stanley Byfuglien)... he is a dachshund/beagle mix... 1 year old and as sweet as can be. He is getting neutered today and we are picking him up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the losers and a big congrats to Shanan who got the number 1 spot and Jennzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz who is number 2! You ladies are AWESOME! Congrats everyone!
> 
> I am getting ready to go for a run and then the kids and I are going to run out to get some stuff for Stanley.... and a I have a ton of laundry to do.
> 
> Today my oldest son turn 22. I can't believe I have a 22 year old. It is crazy. How can I have a 22 year old when I am only 29?
> 
> *Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?*
> 
> Hmmmmm.... I don't know. LOL



More pictures of Stan please.   You had your son when you were 7?  My momma warned me about girls like you!

I'm waiting for some healthy choices from your new WDW book.


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

QOTD: Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?

Honestly I do not eat healthy AT all on any vacations, maybe that is bad but a big part of what i enjoy about vacations is the food! That is probably partly why I need to lose weight though...

So I went to Red Robin last night and read through their nutritional guide and was shocked! The BBQ Wrap was over 1100 calories, while the Crossaint Sandwich (with bacon, lettuce, tomato and avocado) was just under 800 calories. I always ordered the wrap thinking it was a better choice than burgers, etc. Boy was I wrong! 

 Too bad I read that after I ordered! 
I just decided to eat only half of it and didn't feel too badly about myslef, plus I subbed out fries for a salad with light ranch and only had one mozzerella stick when my DBF ordered it as an appie! All in all I think I did pretty well, compared to how I normally eat when I dine out!


----------



## jennz

Ltl Mermaid said:


> QOTD: Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?
> 
> Honestly I do not eat healthy AT all on any vacations, maybe that is bad but a big part of what i enjoy about vacations is the food! That is probably partly why I need to lose weight though...
> 
> So I went to Red Robin last night and read through their nutritional guide and was shocked! The BBQ Wrap was over 1100 calories, while the Crossaint Sandwich (with bacon, lettuce, tomato and avocado) was just under 800 calories. I always ordered the wrap thinking it was a better choice than burgers, etc. Boy was I wrong!
> 
> Too bad I read that after I ordered!
> I just decided to eat only half of it and didn't feel too badly about myslef, plus I subbed out fries for a salad with light ranch and only had one mozzerella stick when my DBF ordered it as an appie! All in all I think I did pretty well, compared to how I normally eat when I dine out!



  That's what I get at Red Robin too, thinking wrap = healthy.  Yikes!  I would never have thought a crossiant was a better choice.  Wow.  Great job eating 1/2!


----------



## keenercam

I was seriously under on points yesterday (in too much pain to eat more than very light dinner and fell asleep without a snack or dessert).  I think it has caught up with me --I've been voracious all day.  DH sent me a text picture of his cheeseburger onion rings and soda at Hardee's.  That about set me off (he doesn't normally do that).  Unfortunately, I'm not in a position to go pop microwave popcorn and won't impose on anyone to do it for me.  So, what did I do?  I ate 1/2 a bag of frito's corn chips.  UGH!!  They were delicious but I know better.  

I definitely was craving something salty.  Since I'd eaten so few points today, it puts me right at my 50% mark, so I guess it's not too terrible.   But I just have to resist eating the other half of the bag.  And I will hold out on eating anything else except my "free" jello until I go home for dinner.  

I think I can still eat Indian for dinner and it won't be too bad.


----------



## brinalyn530

Happy Wednesday everyone!

Wednesday QOTD : Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?
The only things I could think of are the fresh fruit and the water. I tried the salads when we were there in May, but the ones I had at QS places consisted of bagged lettuce, mostly iceberg (really bland, with that chemical/metal taste), and processed chicken meat. The one I had at Pinocchios was especially bad  I couldnt even finish it. I was so looking forward to having some good salads because it was too hot for hot food, but I didnt find any at the QS places .

pinkle  I have to agree with Lisa on the protein. Eggs are great and not a lot of calories. I, personally, eat Kashi Go Lean Crunch with 1% milk  it comes to 300 calories for one cup of each, 190 for the cereal and 110 for the milk  but it has a lot of protein and fiber so it keeps me full until lunch even though I work out (usually) in between. And its yummy! It seems like a lot of calories, but the most important thing is that it keeps you full until your next meal (or snack) so you dont get too hungry and get out of control. 

Theres no way I could consistently do 1200 either. I started off that way too and I was so miserable, always starving hungry, lethargic, and headaches every day. It only took me a week or so to figure out that my body needs more than 1200 calories to function properly. I did some research on the numbers side of things and discovered that I could get away with eating more calories and still be on track to lose weight. I suggest Winning by Losing (Jillian Michaels book) and the online calculators like SparkPeople to get a basic range, but there are even more scientific/mathematical ways to get to your ideal calorie range, if youre so inclined. 

Ann  Stan is too cute! I  doxies. Ive only seen a doxie/mix at our shelter one time and he was a mean little guy so I had to pass him up. I would love, love, love to get a pair of doxies (a pair so theyll have each other for company while were at work and school) but I just cant stomach the thought of paying $600 or more per pup! That doesnt even include the neutering, the rest of their shots, or any of the supplies. Its just too much money for me. If I could find a nice little pup (or two!) at the shelter though, Id scoop him up in a heartbeat.  



jennz said:


> That's what I get at Red Robin too, thinking wrap = healthy.  Yikes!  I would never have thought a crossiant was a better choice.  Wow.  Great job eating 1/2!


Have you guys ever heard of the Eat This, Not That books? I think it was the restaurant one that got into how somehow the wrap became thought of as a healthy food but that theyre usually worse than the sandwiches theyre replacing. I was pretty surprised at that bit of info myself. I have all four of the current books - the 2010 edition (which is like an overview), the restaurant one, the supermarket one, and the Cook This, Not That. Im making my way through them, slowly. There is a lot of overlap between the four, some of the stuff in there is common sense, but some of it is pretty eye opening (like the suggestions for what to eat at the different restaurants), and some of it is really helpful (particularly the sections on what brands to choose in the supermarket). I definitely recommend checking one out of the library to take a look (if you can do that sort of thing). If I know that Im going to be eating out, Ill go to the restaurant book and figure out what I should have ahead of time, or at least what I should definitely avoid!

Having a pretty good day, until I walk into the kitchen at work to get a spoon for my yogurt and see that my boss brought in a *whole* box of the Reese's Cup Chips Ahoy cookies! What on earth was he thinking?!? I know exactly what he was thinking, "I better take these to work so I don't eat them all"! Thanks a lot! I figured everything out and since I will only be having a salad for dinner, I may break down and have two cookies for my afternoon snack. Not too bad, except two measly little cookies is 160 calories ! I'll still be well within my range for today, if I can stick with just two... Bad, bad boss, he's getting the what for from me when he gets back from lunch ! Oh well, at least they aren't at my house where I could devour the whole box without any one else seeing me - I do have to maintain a little decorum at work! 

Congrats to all of us for being here and making the effort, especially to all the losers, maintainers, and COW participants last week! Keep up the great work everyone!

Have a great rest of the day!

Bree


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> :Here's is today's QOTD:
> 
> Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?
> 
> CC



Well... you do have to look around, but there is some healthy food to be found.  

I managed to find fruit vendors in many places around the parks... and the fruit was amazingly good.  Even if you think you might want something a bit more "fun", it isn't a bad idea to have a piece of fruit first to fill you up.  

I had the chicken wrap at Pecos Bills on our last trip and it didn't seem terribly "fatty".... It wasn't dry, but it wasn't coated in mayo, like chicken salad would be.... plus I was able to add lettuce and tomato and pickles from their awesome toppings bar.... and I kind of "picked off" the excess wrap and mostly ate the chicken.  You can also get sliced apple instead of chips or fries for a side.  

There are decent salads available all over the place.  And almost any item can be purchased alone.... fries are NOT a required side dish!

I enjoyed a side of couscous salad from the Moroccan restaurant in WS  and it was yummy and didn't feel at all fatty or greasy in my mouth.  Couscous, raisins, chick peas, chopped green pepper... a bit spicy and sweet and very delicious.  

We didn't do any buffets this last trip, but when I have done them in the past, I try very hard to first take a full look at everything that is offered, so I can sort of make a game plan.  Then I try to fill up with something low cal, like a salad or broth based soup.  From there I take a small portion of just the things that look FABULOUS (like prime rib), and then taste them.  If they are truly fabulous and worth the calories, I will eat my entire portion (and maybe even go back for more!), but if they aren't great, I leave them on my plate.   I do the same with desserts.  That way I have enjoyed some truly wonderful and memorable foods, but haven't wasted calories on stuff that is just okay. 

You CAN eat healthy and delicious foods at Disney... it just takes a bit of work.  



sahbushka said:


> You have no idea how much I needed to read this right now!  My weigh ins are on tuesday and last night was flat out awful!  I went out to dinner almost every night last week and then went to wenatchee and went hog wild literally!  I gained.....7.8 lbs in one week.  I hope like anything some of it's water but I honestly don't know.  I am recommitted and even though I had to give up my 105 and my 100 lb clippies, I know that this is a journey and I am willing to keep trying.  I realized I haven't been traking what I have been eating as well as I was originally so I am going to try to better that this week.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the motivation you provide.
> 
> SarahMay



I promise you, one good week on plan and most, if not all, of those pounds will disappear!  I'm sure it is partly bloat and water.  Don't beat yourself up too badly.  Get out your "map" and continue on your journey!  Go back to week one thinking...  back to tracking your foods, eating lots of fruit and veggies, lots of water, and back to that determination that you started with.  You can do it!



N&B'smom said:


> I am getting so discouraged.    I am one of those that can usually lose 7lbs the first week of changing my eating habits.  This just isn't happening this time around.  (thank you hysterectomy for making my body not function like it used to do!)   I just feel like it's never going to happen no matter how hard I try!
> 
> I'm not giving up though, I'm going to keep going until I see results but gosh, right now I just want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well... don't cry yet!  It will happen.... but you're right... things like hormone changes (either surgically induced or as a result of age) certainly throws a monkey wrench into things!  

And this might make you feel better.... I've been on this journey for over two years now... and I am closer than ever to my goal weight... but I hit the high 130's for the first time in March 2009.... and my goal is an even 130 and I haven't reach it YET!!! So I've been working over a year just to lose these last 8-10 pounds.  But I'm almost there and it is totally worth it. It WILL happen for you... but probably not as quickly and easily as it has in the past.  But anything worth having, is worth working for, right?? 



maiziezoe said:


> Hello Losers!
> 
> Last night we adopted a dog from a shelter. His name is Stanley (Lord Stanley Byfuglien)... he is a dachshund/beagle mix... 1 year old and as sweet as can be. He is getting neutered today and we are picking him up tomorrow.
> 
> I am getting ready to go for a run and then the kids and I are going to run out to get some stuff for Stanley.... and a I have a ton of laundry to do.
> 
> Today my oldest son turn 22. I can't believe I have a 22 year old. It is crazy. *How can I have a 22 year old when I am only 29? *





Congrats on the new family member.  I'm sure you will enjoy him.


Happy Wednesday everyone!  Just throwing this out there.... I had a sneak peek at the scale this morning and if I can hold onto this number (or improve on it) until Friday, I will be one VERY HAPPY lady!!  It is certainly making me motivated.  

Well... I don't have much else to share today.  Maybe I'll hop on later tonight.  Enjoy your afternoon!...............P


----------



## lisah0711

*Congrats to all our COW participants and to our COW winners, connie96 and pjlla!* And a big thank you to jenanderson for being our COW keeper!  



sahbushka said:


> You have no idea how much I needed to read this right now!  My weigh ins are on tuesday and last night was flat out awful!  I went out to dinner almost every night last week and then went to wenatchee and went hog wild literally!  I gained.....7.8 lbs in one week.  I hope like anything some of it's water but I honestly don't know.  I am recommitted and even though I had to give up my 105 and my 100 lb clippies, I know that this is a journey and I am willing to keep trying.  I realized I haven't been traking what I have been eating as well as I was originally so I am going to try to better that this week.



 That is a bummer about your clippies, SarahMay.  Sounds like you are already back on track and those pounds will go away quicker than you think!  



N&B'smom said:


> I am getting so discouraged.    I am one of those that can usually lose 7lbs the first week of changing my eating habits.  This just isn't happening this time around.  (thank you hysterectomy for making my body not function like it used to do!)   I just feel like it's never going to happen no matter how hard I try!
> 
> I'm not giving up though, I'm going to keep going until I see results but gosh, right now I just want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 You aren't giving up so you will get to where you want to be sooner or later.  That is important!  I've heard that it is bad to compare your current self with your former self -- it's actually worse than comparing yourself to others.  That' why we are supposed to get rid of those clothes we wore when we were younger and concentrate on appreciating the way we are now.  



jenanderson said:


> I bet it was hard for you to give up your clippies but I am sure that you will get them back in no time.  You have done an incredible job to this point and you know what you have to do to lose those pounds again.  I have realized that while I am tracking, I am not doing a good job of it either and tracking is SO important.  The important part is you recognize how important it is for you to track and you will get back to where you want to be in no time!



Yep, that tracking is a big one!  



Dahly said:


> Goofy says "Garwsh, this thread moves fast!"



Yep this thread has been 



wtpclc said:


> Well, I thought I had things under control yesterday, but I was a bottomles pit all day.  In the pm, I realized it's just a pre-TOM thing.  So, I just let yesterday go.  Not thrilled, but today is a new day, right?  So, besides getting extra motivaiton here, I found soemthing else great.  I got so caught up in reading all posts since yesterday adn replying ot them that I missed my morning snack!    Then again, I'm probably still feeeding off aof yesterday's cals a bit.    Still, I will make it to lunch without needing a snack.  That's huge for me!



Way to put it behind you and move on!  



maiziezoe said:


> Hello Losers!
> 
> Last night we adopted a dog from a shelter. His name is Stanley (Lord Stanley Byfuglien)... he is a dachshund/beagle mix... 1 year old and as sweet as can be. He is getting neutered today and we are picking him up tomorrow.



Ann, your dog is adorable!  Bless his little doggie heart!  



jennz said:


> It's really hard to adjust to changes in your body, at least it is for me.  I keep thinking how it "was" is how it "will be."  I used to lose quickly but now...not so much.   I feel like a big fat failure sometimes but then have to remind myself I am not the same person anymore - mentally or physically.  I now this sounds trite and I don't mean it to, but hang in there!!   And keep on posting.



You are the last person I would describe as a "failure," jennz!  If you wouldn't say it to a friend, then you shouldn't say it to yourself!  



Ltl Mermaid said:


> So I went to Red Robin last night and read through their nutritional guide and was shocked! The BBQ Wrap was over 1100 calories, while the Crossaint Sandwich (with bacon, lettuce, tomato and avocado) was just under 800 calories. I always ordered the wrap thinking it was a better choice than burgers, etc. Boy was I wrong!



Sounds like you did a great job!  



keenercam said:


> I was seriously under on points yesterday (in too much pain to eat more than very light dinner and fell asleep without a snack or dessert).  I think it has caught up with me --I've been voracious all day.  DH sent me a text picture of his cheeseburger onion rings and soda at Hardee's.  That about set me off (he doesn't normally do that).  Unfortunately, I'm not in a position to go pop microwave popcorn and won't impose on anyone to do it for me.  So, what did I do?  I ate 1/2 a bag of frito's corn chips.  UGH!!  They were delicious but I know better.
> 
> I definitely was craving something salty.  Since I'd eaten so few points today, it puts me right at my 50% mark, so I guess it's not too terrible.   But I just have to resist eating the other half of the bag.  And I will hold out on eating anything else except my "free" jello until I go home for dinner.
> 
> I think I can still eat Indian for dinner and it won't be too bad.



Not too terrible, Cam, but maybe you'd better chase that Fritos fairy away next time she shows up?  

Have a great afternoon all!


----------



## Connie96

pjlla said:


> From there I take a small portion of just the things that look FABULOUS (like prime rib), and then taste them.  If they are truly fabulous and worth the calories, I will eat my entire portion (and maybe even go back for more!), but *if they aren't great, I leave them on my plate*.   I do the same with desserts.  That way I have enjoyed some truly wonderful and memorable foods, but haven't wasted calories on stuff that is just okay.



Okay. This one hit me like a slap to the back of the head (you know, Gibbs style on NCIS). I am SUCH a "clean plate" kinda girl. Seriously. It doesn't seem to matter if I really like it or if it's just okay. I mean I don't eat things that I genuinely dislike, but seriously - if it's just *meh* then go get something that's actually worth it! Big fat DUH moment for me there. Thanks, P!


----------



## lisah0711

brinalyn530 said:


> Congrats to all of us for being here and making the effort, especially to all the losers, maintainers, and COW participants last week! Keep up the great work everyone!



Is there something else you could have for a snack besides the cookies?  Maybe a fat free latte?  You are right that we all deserve a pat on the back for sticking this out!  



pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!  Just throwing this out there.... I had a sneak peek at the scale this morning and if I can hold onto this number (or improve on it) until Friday, I will be one VERY HAPPY lady!!  It is certainly making me motivated.



 for your scale numbers, pjlla!  

Better go make sure nothing is going on the DL boards since I checked them an hour or two ago!


----------



## mikamah

Hello.  Thanks for all who shared what you wear at races and for all the well wishes. I'm just spending a little time dis-ing while I wait for time to go to the park for my race.   We're going to head down a little early and meet my sister at the playground  as long as the rain holds off.  I'll be back later to share how I do.  


maiziezoe said:


> Hello Losers!
> 
> Last night we adopted a dog from a shelter. His name is Stanley (Lord Stanley Byfuglien)... he is a dachshund/beagle mix... 1 year old and as sweet as can be. He is getting neutered today and we are picking him up tomorrow.


Congratulations.  He is adorable.  



cclovesdis said:


> :
> Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?


We will often split a counter service meal, and I try to stay away from the fried foods.  Maybe not healthy, but a Dole whip is pretty low calorie, and fat free, I believe, and almost as good as a mickey bar.  The salad bar at all star movies was awesome, if it hasn't changed.  It wasn't a salad bar, but the cm would make your salad for you using whatever you chose, and there were lots of choices.  I'll check it out in august. 



pinkle said:


> So, I'm wondering what everyone eats for breakfast???  I try not to eat more than 1200 calories.  I have been eating 1/2oatmeal with 1Tflax seed and skim milk...it still is around 300 calories (1/4 of what i get)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't feel worth the trade off.
> Anyone got some filling, low cal ideas


Most often I have egg beaters, with salsa and ff cheese, sometimes on a bagel thin to make a sandwich, or instead of salsa I'll put a little  ham in the sandwich.  I too find the higher protein keeps me satisfied longer. 



flipflopmom said:


> After my run, I am now officially back to Friday's weight!!!!!  I get to keep my clippie for one more week! That is wonderful for my ego!   Maybe I should just say mental health! I have 2 days to make GREAT choices, and end up with a loss for the week!  I would  to really knock these two out, to give myself a little wiggle room before leaving.
> 
> 4 lbs to go until I am no longer in the overweight BMI!!!!   Back to my goal weight/what is possible ramblings:  When I started in January, I said I wanted to be at 175 by WDW.  I'll be at least 163!


Whoo hoo!!  Nice job getting back on track, Taryn.



my3princes said:


> DVC is amazing.  DH and I like to end our day in the whirlpool tub in our master bedroom while the kiddos are in their own rooms sleeping soundly.  Alone time is even better at WDW





my3princes said:


> I'm going on DS's 8th grade class trip tomorrow and Thursday.  It is an overnight camping trip (in the rain no less).  I won't be back on until Thursday night.  Keep your chin up ladies.  Just keep swimming.


Now, Dvc sounds heavenly, camping in the rain, not so much.  Just close your eyes when you hear the raindrops coming down and dream of that hot tub.  Have a great time!!  



LuvBaloo said:


> update on me.  frustrated with head cold, and splurged on a piece of cheesecake tonight, but it fits into my plan for the week.  I was down another pound for last week's weigh in, and I am hoping for a 3rd loss in a row this week.  Haven't had any desire for junk food which is great (except for my coke zero which tastes so good with a sore throat).
> 
> Exercise has been abandoned until I can breathe easier, but I'll jump back into the C25K at week 2 and see what happens.  By next week, the cottonwood should be done shedding pollen, which will be excellent.  Its been horrible for a week now, with white fluff everywhere, I'd rather see snow that pollen!


Hope you are feeling better soon, Shannon.  Thank you for all your hard work as weightkeeper. 



tigger813 said:


> Good morning, friends! Congrats to all the losers.
> 
> I did it! I held off weighing myself until this morning and it was a good experience! I am back to what I was on Friday! I'm thrilled since I was WAY UP after the weekend! I really focused on my eating more than the exercise and it helped and I didn't feel as stressed! I'm going to continue what I'm doing for the rest of the week. I will probably walk some more later today if it doesn't rain. I will also be mowing the lawn so as long as I watch my calories and drink my water I will be good. DH and I had some hummus and pita bread last night and that didn't hurt me.


Yay!!!  Good job sticking to your guns and staying off the scale. 



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 2 Superstars!!*
> 
> #10- 1.26% - MushyMushy
> #9- 1.34% - aamomma
> #8- 1.58% - lecach
> #7- 1.80% - redwalker
> #6- 1.83% - TinkernFun
> #5- 2.32% - tiki23
> #4- 2.40% - flipflopmom
> #3- 2.41% - sahbushka
> #2- 2.59% - jennz
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 2 Biggest Loser!!
> 
> #1- 2.72% - A.Mickey


Whoo hoo!!!  Congratulations too all the top 10 losers,  And also to all who took part in the cow!!  

Lisah- I think I'm following you around again, but this isn't our usual time.  Are you on the dis at work????  Nice to be the boss, huh?


----------



## donac

pinkle said:


> So, I'm wondering what everyone eats for breakfast???  I try not to eat more than 1200 calories.  I have been eating 1/2oatmeal with 1Tflax seed and skim milk...it still is around 300 calories (1/4 of what i get)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't feel worth the trade off.
> Anyone got some filling, low cal ideas



I love cereal as long as it is high in fiber.  I do have cheerioes this week with low fat milk.

I also enjoy my take on an mcmuffin.  I buy soy sausage(80 calories each) , heat it up in the microwave for 30 seconds.  Then I split is into 2 thin pieces and finish hheating it in a frying pan.  I then use egg beaters or egg whites and cook that in the same pan.  I put this on top of a 100 calorrie sandwich thins or a 100 calorie english muffin.  This makes a great breakfast. for about 220 calories.  



maiziezoe said:


> Hello Losers!
> 
> Last night we adopted a dog from a shelter. His name is Stanley (Lord Stanley Byfuglien)... he is a dachshund/beagle mix... 1 year old and as sweet as can be. He is getting neutered today and we are picking him up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the losers and a big congrats to Shanan who got the number 1 spot and Jennzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz who is number 2! You ladies are AWESOME! Congrats everyone!
> 
> I am getting ready to go for a run and then the kids and I are going to run out to get some stuff for Stanley.... and a I have a ton of laundry to do.
> 
> Today my oldest son turn 22. I can't believe I have a 22 year old. It is crazy. How can I have a 22 year old when I am only 29?
> 
> *Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?*
> 
> Hmmmmm.... I don't know. LOL



Buster looks cute Good luck with him. 

I know how you feel about a 22 year old.  My oldest turned 25 this year. 

I just remember my grandmother never admitted to being over 29 until some of her grandkids came close.  Then she admitted to 39.

Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?

I enjoyed ordering kids meals last time we were there.  Dh loves the pineapple spears you can get.  I have liked the oatmeal at some of the food courts.

Crazy week since we are getting ready for the end of the school year.  Graduation next Wednesday, exams start on tomorrow for seniors and Friday for underclassmen.  Just trying to get my grades finished and my classrooom cleaned.  I saw the general schedule for next year in guidance this afternoon.  It has me teaching 2 new classes.  It is the best schedule anyone could have.  All honors classes but I really don't want 2 new classes but I will take whatever I get.  

Was supposed to go mow filaw's lawn but dh had a bad day at schooll so we are not going today.  I guess it will get pushed off until Monday.  Tomorrow night I have to go out to an Eagle ceremony for a student.  Friday we are having a lunch after exams to celebrate a friend's retirement.  A lot of friends who have retired are coming so it should be fun.  Sat I am going into the city to see Mary Poppins with ds2 and dsis.  Sunday back up to north jersey for a father's day barbeque at another dsis's house.  then we have to fit in Toy Story 3 on Friday night.  Too much going on.

Kathy good luck on your race today.  Hope it went well. 

Have a nice evening everyone.  I will try to skim the thread but I may not be posting.


----------



## brinalyn530

lisah0711 said:


> Is there something else you could have for a snack besides the cookies?  Maybe a fat free latte?  You are right that we all deserve a pat on the back for sticking this out!



I don't drink coffee, never have, and the hot chocolate in our machine here is 140 calories, so not much of a savings there and not nearly as satisfying as peanut butter cup cookies . We really don't have anything else here to eat. I ran out of apples yesterday, that's my usual afternoon snack, but even if I had one I don't think that could keep me away from the cookies...

Actually I went to the kitchen to get one, tried it and it's not as good as I thought it would be so I'm skipping the second one. I don't care for "crunchy" cookies, I'm a chewy cookie gal , so I only "wasted" 80 calories. Regardless, I'm still well within my range and may even end up under today depending on how things go at the picnic later. One cookie isn't the end of the world. I made the decision to eat one, then I made the decision to stop at one. I'm fine with that and I'm still happy about my day so far. Baby steps...

Connie - I know what you mean about the clean plate club. I used to feel bad for leaving things on my plate, especially at a restaurant where I've paid for the food - I should get my money's worth right! It really is a conscious effort when eating out. If I get distracted by conversation, or if they have TVs I can lose my concentration and eat whatever's in front of me (even if they're showing something I don't like - why is that). But I try to keep thinking about what I'm eating, take breaks, and stop when I feel full, I can always take the rest home for tomorrow's lunch or dinner. It's harder at a buffet (I imagine, I only do breakfast buffets at WDW - because you know, everything's clean at WDW ) but maybe just put little bits on your plate at a time, like a bite or two of the most tempting things, then you have to physically get back up to get more so you can use that time to decide if you really want it? And the all knowing "they" say, never face the buffet, always sit with your back to it so you don't have the food in your face the whole time. Out of sight, out of mind you know...

Well, I better get ready to go to this picnic. Hopefully I'll get all filled up on good, healthy salad. I should probably say... Hopefully there's a good, healthy salad there for me to fill up on, otherwise I'll be starving all evening!

Have a great evening everybody!

Bree


----------



## Connie96

I have created a Excel spreadsheet that includes a place to weigh-in each week of this challenge and uses that to calculate the change in pounds and by percent. If anyone would like a copy of it, PM me your email address and I will send it out.

I'm within 20 pounds of goal, so I'm losing fairly slow (but steady!!). Because of where I am on my journey, the chances of me making it into the top 10 losers is pretty darn small, but after seeing the results posted today I thought I might like to see my percentages as I go. So, I created this spreadsheet.

Let me know if interested and I'll forward it to you.


----------



## keenercam

Bree - GREAT job not just eating the second cookie because it was there.  I have really been working on not eating something if I don't love it.  

Lisa-- The bad thing is the frito's have been in my office snack drawer since the week before my surgery and I've resisted them that long.  I don't think I'll have any problem avoiding them going forward.  Now that I've said it here I feel accountable!

Maizie -- Your new furbaby is so handsome!! I can't wait to hear how much he loves his new home!

Connie -- Thank you so much for offering to share your excel spreadsheet.  Even though you may not see huge percentages of loss compared to your current body weight, every fraction of a pound you lose will be so impressive, since we all know how stubborn those final pounds are.  Maybe you should be comparing what you lose to what you want to lose, instead, to motivate yourself (i.e., 1 pound lost of the final 10 pounds is a 10% significance)  Congratulations, again, on being so close.  

Have a great, on-plan evening, everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> The run is over. It was brutal. It's thunderstorming now. We went at 7:00pm and it was still 92. We went out too fast (we really need to work on that) and I had to walk for a bit at around mile 3. Was able to run again and finished the 4 miles with a time of 46:33. Went 6 total with the warm up and cool down walk included. I am incredibly stiff and sore, some leftover from strength yesterday. Mike said I was running a bit hunched up. The heat just really zaps the life out of you. Anyhow, it's over. I'm glad I went.
> 
> Kind of going along with the discussions that were going on today, I found myself thinking--if I walk I'll never run again, I won't be able to do the long run again, etc. It was quite the eye openeer. I was "catastrophizing" (I don't think this is a word, but use it to describe that type of thinking) the situation and making everything all or nothing and worst case scenario. Same thing I do sometimes with weight. *Anyhow, I learned two things: 1. walking a little bit really is ok, and sometimes if you walk you are then able to finish with a strong run and 2. one hard day is just one hard day. Period. That's all it is. Nothing more.* Oh, and by the end of the run, we realized that almost all the runners were stopping to walk some today. It was just miserable.



Great job on getting out there and running despite the heat!

 to the part in bold!



pjlla said:


> I did sit down to do some scrapbooking and I decided to do a bit of cleaning up and reorganizing.  I got (free on the side of the road) a wooden medicine chest that I want to clean up and paint and hang on the wall to store some of my scrapping supplies, so I decided to get that project started.  I got the cabinet washed up, removed the doors and hardware, and did the first coat of paint (and, of course, ended up cleaning up the paint shelf in the basement as I was trying to find the right can of paint!  ).   Hopefully just two coats of paint will do it and that will mean I can finish it tomorrow.
> 
> Busy day again tomorrow.  Will run in the morning, then get DS off on the bus for the LAST DAY of school!  Then I will shower and run to Concord to drop off some bags at the Goodwill and then drop my car off for a new windshield.  I'll walk back to the Goodwill to shop while the car is being fixed.  Then home to get DD and drive her to school for her final at 1 pm.  Will run the last of the stuff to the dump (couldn't fit it all today) and home to do some housework, paint that cabinet, make dinner, do laundry.  Out again in the evening to take DD to swim and I will drive back to Concord to pick up DS's medicine (it had to be ordered and won't be ready until after 3pm tomorrow).  Then back to pick up DD after swim and home by about 8:45 pm.



That was one busy day yesterday and another busy day today! 



my3princes said:


> I'm living life in the fast lane this week with end of year activities for my kids leading up to 8th grade graduation.  I don't have time to read the 5 pages that were posted today, but I will answer the question of the day.
> 
> DVC is amazing.  DH and I like to end our day in the whirlpool tub in our master bedroom while the kiddos are in their own rooms sleeping soundly.  Alone time is even better at WDW



That also sounds like pure bliss!



my3princes said:


> I'm going on DS's 8th grade class trip tomorrow and Thursday.  It is an overnight camping trip (in the rain no less).  I won't be back on until Thursday night.  Keep your chin up ladies.  Just keep swimming.



Hope you enjoying your trip!



Octoberbride03 said:


> We are heading to Gettysburg for a few days in the first week of Oct.  staying at KOA Kabin.  This will be a first for me.



Enjoy your vacation!



LuvBaloo said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 2 Superstars!!*
> 
> #10- 1.26% - MushyMushy
> #9- 1.34% - aamomma
> #8- 1.58% - lecach
> #7- 1.80% - redwalker
> #6- 1.83% - TinkernFun
> #5- 2.32% - tiki23
> #4- 2.40% - flipflopmom
> #3- 2.41% - sahbushka
> #2- 2.59% - jennz
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 2 Biggest Loser!!
> 
> #1- 2.72% - A.Mickey
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> 
> Congratulations *A.Mickey*!!!



Congratulations to all our losers and maintainers and especially A.Mickey!



I just had a few minutes to catch up with the thread! I'll be back on later!

CC


----------



## Octoberbride03

pinkle said:


> So, I'm wondering what everyone eats for breakfast???  I try not to eat more than 1200 calories.  I have been eating 1/2oatmeal with 1Tflax seed and skim milk...it still is around 300 calories (1/4 of what i get)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't feel worth the trade off.
> Anyone got some filling, low cal ideas



On work days I have 3/4 cups of Kashi Cinnamon Harvest cereal with a cup of V8.  I pour milk in but don't measure it.  Figure somewhere around 300 calories for the whole ball of wax.  

1 of my work friends told me that breakfast should be the highest calorie meal of the day and then we should go lower after that. makes it easier to burn it off.  Love the theory, but doubt I'll ever practice it.  

As for 1200 calories, God Bless You.  Anyone sticks me on 1200 calories a day and I might get charged with murder   Since i don't really measure dinner I think my total daily take is in the neighborhood of 2000 calories.  I just try and go lower as my body demands. 



flipflopmom said:


> After my run, I am now officially back to Friday's weight!!!!!  I get to keep my clippie for one more week! That is wonderful for my ego!   Maybe I should just say mental health! I have 2 days to make GREAT choices, and end up with a loss for the week!  I would  to really knock these two out, to give myself a little wiggle room before leaving.
> 
> 4 lbs to go until I am no longer in the overweight BMI!!!!   Back to my goal weight/what is possible ramblings:  When I started in January, I said I wanted to be at 175 by WDW.  I'll be at least 163!
> 
> Watched Losing It with Jillian last night, and a lady lost 76 in 8 weeks.  At least that's what I think I heard.  I went back and checked the website, and couldn't find the numbers anywhere.  THAT IS HUGE!  It just doesn't sound really healthy to me, either.  ALmost 10 pounds a week?
> 
> Anyway!  Off to pay bills and shower!  Thanks for your support yesterday!  I am determined to make this a good day!



Good job at keeping the clippie 
I don't watch the Jillian show. I actually don't care for her so i tend to stay away, but unless that woman weighs 400lbs i can't see how 76lbs in 8 weeks could possibly be healthy. I wonder if she ate anything.



N&B'smom said:


> I am getting so discouraged.    I am one of those that can usually lose 7lbs the first week of changing my eating habits.  This just isn't happening this time around.  (thank you hysterectomy for making my body not function like it used to do!)   I just feel like it's never going to happen no matter how hard I try!
> 
> I'm not giving up though, I'm going to keep going until I see results but gosh, right now I just want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  You'll get there.  And the weight will come off, maybe not as quick or as easy but keep working and itt'll come off and stay off



wtpclc said:


> My favorite!  DH and I live by it!



Ordered a copy from a bookseller on Amazon this morning Hopefully it'll be here early next week.  The couple of pages i read on the site were just what I was looking for i think.



maiziezoe said:


> Hello Losers!
> 
> Last night we adopted a dog from a shelter. His name is Stanley (Lord Stanley Byfuglien)... he is a dachshund/beagle mix... 1 year old and as sweet as can be. He is getting neutered today and we are picking him up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the losers and a big congrats to Shanan who got the number 1 spot and Jennzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz who is number 2! You ladies are AWESOME! Congrats everyone!
> 
> I am getting ready to go for a run and then the kids and I are going to run out to get some stuff for Stanley.... and a I have a ton of laundry to do.
> 
> Today my oldest son turn 22. I can't believe I have a 22 year old. It is crazy. How can I have a 22 year old when I am only 29?



YAY  FOR SHELTER DOGGIES

Got my Onslow from a shelter last Nov. met him on halloween and brought him home a few days later.  Best decision I've made in years other than going on DCL.  Ordered a new spring collar for him the other day that says adopted too. Can't wait for it to get here.   I hope Stanley works out for you



keenercam said:


> I was seriously under on points yesterday (in too much pain to eat more than very light dinner and fell asleep without a snack or dessert).  I think it has caught up with me --I've been voracious all day.  DH sent me a text picture of his cheeseburger onion rings and soda at Hardee's.  That about set me off (he doesn't normally do that).  Unfortunately, I'm not in a position to go pop microwave popcorn and won't impose on anyone to do it for me.  So, what did I do?  I ate 1/2 a bag of frito's corn chips.  UGH!!  They were delicious but I know better.
> 
> I definitely was craving something salty.  Since I'd eaten so few points today, it puts me right at my 50% mark, so I guess it's not too terrible.   But I just have to resist eating the other half of the bag.  And I will hold out on eating anything else except my "free" jello until I go home for dinner.
> 
> I think I can still eat Indian for dinner and it won't be too bad.




I hear ya on the something salty. AF has been here since monday and she seems to need all the salt on the planet this go round.  


*Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?*

Was I looking for any?


----------



## Connie96

keenercam said:


> Connie -- Thank you so much for offering to share your excel spreadsheet.  Even though you may not see huge percentages of loss compared to your current body weight, every fraction of a pound you lose will be so impressive, since we all know how stubborn those final pounds are.  Maybe you should be comparing what you lose to what you want to lose, instead, to motivate yourself (i.e., 1 pound lost of the final 10 pounds is a 10% significance)  Congratulations, again, on being so close.



Thanks, Cam. Oh, I don't expect big percentages. I just thought it'd be nice to SEE my percentages no matter what they are. My weekly goal is really only to lose about 1/2 a pound. If I do more, that's awesome, and if not, fine. I have just crossed into "healthy" BMI range, so although I do have a set goal (the midpoint of the healthy BMI range), I have not put myself on any kind of aggressive time table to get there. I'm happy just making progress and sticking to my planned training runs and races.


----------



## pjlla

Connie96 said:


> Okay. This one hit me like a slap to the back of the head (you know, Gibbs style on NCIS). I am SUCH a "clean plate" kinda girl. Seriously. It doesn't seem to matter if I really like it or if it's just okay. I mean I don't eat things that I genuinely dislike, but seriously - if it's just *meh* then go get something that's actually worth it! Big fat DUH moment for me there. Thanks, P!



You're welcome!  Believe me, it is something that I truly have to THINK about (leaving food on the plate), but it makes for much less "morning after" regret... and I'm finally at a point where if it isn't yummy/satisfying (especially with high calorie foods) then WHY BOTHER!?  



lisah0711 said:


> for your scale numbers, pjlla!


Thanks!  Keep your fingers crossed for me!



donac said:


> Crazy week since we are getting ready for the end of the school year.  Graduation next Wednesday, exams start on tomorrow for seniors and Friday for underclassmen.  Just trying to get my grades finished and my classrooom cleaned.  I saw the general schedule for next year in guidance this afternoon.  It has me teaching 2 new classes.  It is the best schedule anyone could have.  All honors classes but I really don't want 2 new classes but I will take whatever I get.
> 
> Was supposed to go mow filaw's lawn but dh had a bad day at schooll so we are not going today.  I guess it will get pushed off until Monday.  Tomorrow night I have to go out to an Eagle ceremony for a student.  Friday we are having a lunch after exams to celebrate a friend's retirement.  A lot of friends who have retired are coming so it should be fun.  Sat I am going into the city to see Mary Poppins with ds2 and dsis.  Sunday back up to north jersey for a father's day barbeque at another dsis's house.  then we have to fit in Toy Story 3 on Friday night.  Too much going on.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.  I will try to skim the thread but I may not be posting.



As usual, your schedule makes me.... and   Glad you had a chance to check in with us!  


Evening all!  Change of plans and DD has decided that she CANNOT fit in a swim practice tonight since she has TWO finals tomorrow.  I think she made the right decision, but I'm a bit bummed because I was going to go to Macy's and pick out my birthday present!  I decided I want to start collecting some Fiestaware and DH told me to go pick out six place settings and that would be my b.day present from him!  Now I'm excited.   But it can wait until tomorrow.  


For those of you who eat cold cereal for breakfast (or for anyone, of course), have you ever tried almond milk?  Honestly, on cereal, I'm not sure I can tell the difference from cow's milk.  One cup of the Blue Diamond Almond Breeze, unsweetened vanilla is 40 calories/1 point (I believe the sweetened vanilla is 60 calories) versus 110 calories for a cup of 1% milk.  Big calorie savings there. You might want to give it a try.  

DH decided to head to the driving range to warm up for a work-related golf game tomorrow.  I sent DS along with him and they will grab a hamburger while they are out, so DD and I are just kind of picking here.  DD had some plain whole wheat pasta and fruit.  I had some great soup I had in the freezer... Tabatchnick brand.... from the frozen foods department/healthy foods area.  I bought three kinds a while ago and this was the first time I tried it.  One serving of the Minestrone (they come in individual serving boil in bag pouches) was just one point/100 calories and very yummy.  I usually try not to heat anything up in plastic, but I made an exception tonight due to laziness!  I've been kind of chilly all day, so it was a nice night for a cup of soup.  

I had a GREAT trip to the Goodwill today (two hours while I was waiting for a new windshield for my car)..... that said, I think I am suffering from some body distortion issues.  EVERY SINGLE pair of pants, except for one, that I tried on, was TOO BIG!  I know, nice problem to have, huh?  But it was frustrating to spend so much time fishing through the racks one piece at a time.... plus I had picked out some great stuff.... Gap, Banana Republic, Talbots, American Eagle, Abercrombie and Fitch, Levis.  

I ended up leaving with one pair of Gap jeans.... a bit loose in the waist but great everywhere else.  I figured for $5 I'd deal with it.  I did also manage to find two pairs of warm up pants (I only needed one, but one was on sale for $2.49 so why not), three knit Gap tops for school this fall,  a Mickey Mouse tie for DH (I figure DS can give it to him for Father's Day), and a sleeveless denim Disney shirt for me (embroidered with the fab 5 peeking out of the front button placket.... a bit large but I couldn't pass it up!) and of course, a few assorted odds and ends.  Overall it was two hours well spent!  

I think I'll wash the Disney shirt tonight and wear it for my special day tomorrow (I try to wear a bit of Disney everyday, but most definitely on special days!).  

I was contemplating a nice brisk walk tonight, but it has started raining, so maybe not.  If it clears by 8 I might go anyhow.

Well...'nuf said! TTYL...................P


----------



## jennz

Lisa thank you!    You made my day.  

Maureen I agree - we love our shelter dog!  We love our non-shelter dog too, we've always gotten puppies up for adoptin, but Tara is our first shelter dog and she is just so...I don't know how to explain it.  She was a year when we got her and had been abused...she just dotes on us. She's happy just staring at us.   I've heard that from other people who have rescues.

Pam I'll do your walk for you tonight.    It's actually sunny here right now!  I headed out this morning with my dogs and it rained on us about 1/4 mile out.  At least it was cooler!  DH wants to go for a family walk tonight so.

QOTD:  For my healthy choices at WDW it's the in-room meals..a healthy breakfast or sandwich for lunch usually, some fruit for snacks.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Drive by post:

Crazy day today!! It was awards day at school.

DS13 got 2 bowling trophies and a physical fitness award - 8th grade and DS9 got 1 bowling trophy and physical fitness award - 4th grade!!

Tomorrow - Last day of school and graduation!!!!! I'm going to be a blubbering mess all day!!!!! 

I'm feeling much better, although I get weak and tired quickly but I'm on the right track!

I've been dying for watermelon and that's all I've eaten the last 2 days. But man was it good! That and green and red grapes, yum!


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Drive by post:
> 
> Crazy day today!! It was awards day at school.
> 
> DS13 got 2 bowling trophies and a physical fitness award - 8th grade and DS9 got 1 bowling trophy and physical fitness award - 4th grade!!
> 
> Tomorrow - Last day of school and graduation!!!!! I'm going to be a blubbering mess all day!!!!!
> 
> I'm feeling much better, although I get weak and tired quickly but I'm on the right track!
> 
> I've been dying for watermelon and that's all I've eaten the last 2 days. But man was it good! That and green and red grapes, yum!



Drive by post...love it!  

Congrats on your kiddo's achievements!  That's great!  I'm glad you're feeling better and enjoying your watermelon...your body must have needed something in it.

Get some sleep and wear waterproof mascara tomorrow.


----------



## tigger813

Good evening everyone!

Well, I was really good all day, well, apparently too good. I had a bad headache. We ordered pizza and I had 3 pieces of BBQ pizza and a piece of Hawaiian. I'll be walking in the morning. 

I got a lot done today: mowed the lawn, went shopping, etc. Watching Hotel For Dogs with my parents and the girls. Still got a headache. DH just headed off to guynight. I'll probably head to bed early. DD2 has preschool graduation tomorrow. She has had a great year and was very sad this afternoon. She's going to wear her Easter dress so she'll look very sweet. 

DD1 wants to watch Fantasia so I'll have to help her find it! My head is pounding so I'm going to get off the computer now. Hopefully I'll drop by again later!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

jennz said:


> Drive by post...love it!
> 
> Congrats on your kiddo's achievements!  That's great!  I'm glad you're feeling better and enjoying your watermelon...your body must have needed something in it.
> 
> Get some sleep and wear waterproof mascara tomorrow.



LOL I don't wear makeup so I'm good there. Just need to make sure I bring a whole box of tissues for the blubbering mom section! 

I got a great comment today from one of the other moms too. Her DS was in a lot of trouble this year, like big HUGE trouble and he told his mom that through it all I never gave him a hard time or judged him on his mistakes. I almost lost it right there! He was a kid I didn't think I could reach, but I always acknowledged him and tried to draw him in. 
I told his mom that it takes 30 seconds to do something that alters the course of your life but I wouldn't judge him on those 30 seconds. I judge him on the merits of how he's acted the last 8 years I've known him and he's always been respectful and kind to me and DS13. He's a good kid, he just got a little off course.


----------



## maiziezoe

wtpclc said:


> Stanley is adorable!  lol.  I think if I had gotten a pet after teh WIngs won, I may have vcome up with somethign similar.  Glad you are still basking in teh vicotory!  Ending on such a high makes it hard to go until October without houckey, doesn't it?



The hockey let down has me feeling the same way the day I came home from my last Disney vacation. I keep looking at pictures online so the feeling I have stays until October! 



jennz said:


> More pictures of Stan please.   You had your son when you were 7?  My momma warned me about girls like you!
> 
> I'm waiting for some healthy choices from your new WDW book.



LOL!!  My mom called me and reminded me that I by the time she was my age, she was a grandma to a 2 year old. I told her she shouldn't have had me when she was so young! 

The book says to ask for fruit instead of fries... read all the menu's before you leave for your vacation... etc. It really is a good book. I need to read more of it.






keenercam said:


> I was seriously under on points yesterday (in too much pain to eat more than very light dinner and fell asleep without a snack or dessert).  I think it has caught up with me --I've been voracious all day.  DH sent me a text picture of his cheeseburger onion rings and soda at Hardee's.  That about set me off (he doesn't normally do that).  Unfortunately, I'm not in a position to go pop microwave popcorn and won't impose on anyone to do it for me.  So, what did I do?  I ate 1/2 a bag of frito's corn chips.  UGH!!  They were delicious but I know better.
> 
> I definitely was craving something salty.  Since I'd eaten so few points today, it puts me right at my 50% mark, so I guess it's not too terrible.   But I just have to resist eating the other half of the bag.  And I will hold out on eating anything else except my "free" jello until I go home for dinner.
> 
> I think I can still eat Indian for dinner and it won't be too bad.



I LOVE Indian food! LOVE it!



donac said:


> I also enjoy my take on an mcmuffin.  I buy soy sausage(80 calories each) , heat it up in the microwave for 30 seconds.  Then I split is into 2 thin pieces and finish hheating it in a frying pan.  I then use egg beaters or egg whites and cook that in the same pan.  I put this on top of a 100 calorrie sandwich thins or a 100 calorie english muffin.  This makes a great breakfast. for about 220 calories.



That's what we are having for dinner tonight!


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Well, I was really good all day, well, apparently too good. I had a bad headache. We ordered pizza and I had 3 pieces of BBQ pizza and a piece of Hawaiian. I'll be walking in the morning.
> 
> I got a lot done today: mowed the lawn, went shopping, etc. Watching Hotel For Dogs with my parents and the girls. Still got a headache. DH just headed off to guynight. I'll probably head to bed early. DD2 has preschool graduation tomorrow. She has had a great year and was very sad this afternoon. She's going to wear her Easter dress so she'll look very sweet.
> 
> DD1 wants to watch Fantasia so I'll have to help her find it! My head is pounding so I'm going to get off the computer now. Hopefully I'll drop by again later!



It must be headache night...I've got a doozie brewing on the right side.... probably my post-period headache coming in a few days late.  I'm still sitting here on the computer loading some new music to my phone for my run tomorrow, but if my head still feels like this I might not make it.




BernardandMissBianca said:


> LOL I don't wear makeup so I'm good there. Just need to make sure I bring a whole box of tissues for the blubbering mom section!
> 
> I got a great comment today from one of the other moms too. Her DS was in a lot of trouble this year, like big HUGE trouble and he told his mom that through it all I never gave him a hard time or judged him on his mistakes. I almost lost it right there! He was a kid I didn't think I could reach, but I always acknowledged him and tried to draw him in.
> I told his mom that it takes 30 seconds to do something that alters the course of your life but I wouldn't judge him on those 30 seconds. I judge him on the merits of how he's acted the last 8 years I've known him and he's always been respectful and kind to me and DS13. He's a good kid, he just got a little off course.



You are a good person for being able to see past the current troubles and remember the good stuff from the past.  

DD and I are heading out for a short walk in a minute.  TTY all tomorrow.....P


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz said:


> Definitely do online check-in!  It really speeds up your check in time and you get to use the online check-in line.  It only takes 5 minutes.


I am really thinking about doing it, we are using DH's debit card, so it will have to wait until DH gets home.  I think I have to do it from the DVC member website?



lovedvc said:


> My body reacts to sodium terribly.  I actually take prescription water pills on a daily basis because of it.   I had actually contemplated not going just to avoid the food, but I had all ready backed out of 2 other things this week because of the same reason "The Food".  I don't feel I am strong enough yet to say "NO".  I will get there but right now goal is looking too good.



I would love to have some of those, especially this week!  And congrats on figuring out your meal!



jenanderson said:


> Taryn - Yeah!  It sounds like you are back on track.  I am using everything these past couple of days to help me get back on track as well and I am happy to report that I feel pretty good today as well.  I will be working so hard to have a day where I make ALL healthy choices.  I was happy to read that you were back down to where you started - that clippie will not be going anywhere (until you get an even better one).  I bet if you really focus, you can have the loss you want.  Think about your trip and all the good times there, keep busy with packing and exercising and drink water!  You can do it!



Thanks.  I guess I will ask Shannon for an excused weigh in next week, unless I can get to the scale at the CR Friday am.  I am hoping that the week following my trip, I'll be able to take off any gains I have!



lisah0711 said:


> Do you think those pretzel bites would freeze?    Sounds like you are doing a good job dealing with them.   I believe that you can use the DVC photopass discount code after you return -- we didn't have any good pictures so I skipped it last round.


They won't freeze.  I finally made a deal w/ myself that I could have 1 serving (1/3 c.) as my snack for the day.  Not keep getting in the bag.  When I want more, I just remember the numbers going into spark, and I keep my hands out!  Also, there is no more DVC discount - it's all just the same as the regular, they configured it to accept DVC ressies now.  I love the family pictures, but the family got tired of stopping and posing every time.  I am seriously considering skipping the CD this year, and just getting a couple prints of family pictures that I like. 



sahbushka said:


> You have no idea how much I needed to read this right now!  My weigh ins are on tuesday and last night was flat out awful!  I went out to dinner almost every night last week and then went to wenatchee and went hog wild literally!  I gained.....7.8 lbs in one week.  I hope like anything some of it's water but I honestly don't know.



I am kind of scared that will happen to me at WDW next week, and I am already anticipating it, so I do sort of share your pain!  Glad to know you are mentally getting on track!



N&B'smom said:


> I am getting so discouraged.  I'm not giving up though, I'm going to keep going until I see results but gosh, right now I just want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Go ahead and cry.  I did yesterday and it helped.  Then think about what you are doing, and how you could change it up.  Take measurements, and see if they change, even if the scale doesn't



Connie96 said:


> If you can stick to 1200 on a regular basis, then God bless you! I couldn't do it. When I did, I was starving and miserable all the time. I found that just sticking between 1200 and 1500 gave me enough wiggle room to eat good meals and a snack without starving. Some days I do only have 1200, and some days I have the full 1500, but most days are really in the 1300's. I hope you can find the right balance of daily calories to fit you the way you need.



Thanks for pointing this out.  Some days I still feel hungry on 1200.  Thanks for the reminder that I really do have a "range" to play with.  Although, the weight loss from the decreased calories is typically my biggest motivator. 



Dahly said:


> My eating was way off yesterday, ate breakfast and a little lunch, but no dinner, and I didn't do any exercise at all. Today is a new day!
> Dahly



Glad you are feeling better now!



wtpclc said:


> Crunching sound bad to me.  A good rule of thumb is that if somethign hurts, take 3 days off, try again.  If it still hurts, take a nother 3 days off.  If it still hurts, see a doc.  In your case, you coudl see what it does today.  if it hurts at all, though, I would stop adn not take any risk of really hurting myself before vacation.  JMO.



The strange thing?  It did fine, but this evening my other knee hurts?    I think I'm going to have some aches and pains, just from injuries as a teen gymnast/cheerleader/lunatic , so I usually just ignore.  But vacation is well, important!  Thanks for the advice!



maiziezoe said:


> Hello Losers!
> 
> Last night we adopted a dog from a shelter. His name is Stanley (Lord Stanley Byfuglien)... he is a dachshund/beagle mix... 1 year old and as sweet as can be. He is getting neutered today and we are picking him up tomorrow.
> 
> Today my oldest son turn 22. I can't believe I have a 22 year old. It is crazy. How can I have a 22 year old when I am only 29?



He is adorable.    Happy birthday to DS, and you could go on Oprah with the story of being a 7 year old mom!  Or a less reputable show, anyway!



Leleluvsdis said:


> most places serve veggies or fruit instead of fries so we try to substiute, i normally feel better when eatting veggies vs grease, but it sure is good lol



That's a good thing to keep in mind, always ask for a veggie side.  



Ltl Mermaid said:


> So I went to Red Robin last night and read through their nutritional guide and was shocked! The BBQ Wrap was over 1100 calories, while the Crossaint Sandwich (with bacon, lettuce, tomato and avocado) was just under 800 calories. I always ordered the wrap thinking it was a better choice than burgers, etc. Boy was I wrong!



I've started trying to look up nutrition info for places before we go.  I WISH WDW LISTED THEIR's, but that would be the end of the DDP!



keenercam said:


> I was seriously under on points yesterday (in too much pain to eat more than very light dinner and fell asleep without a snack or dessert).



Sorry you were in pain!!!  Hang in there!



brinalyn530 said:


> Theres no way I could consistently do 1200 either. I started off that way too and I was so miserable, always starving hungry, lethargic, and headaches every day. It only took me a week or so to figure out that my body needs more than 1200 calories to function properly. I did some research on the numbers side of things and discovered that I could get away with eating more calories and still be on track to lose weight. I suggest Winning by Losing (Jillian Michaels book) and the online calculators like SparkPeople to get a basic range, but *there are even more scientific/mathematical ways to get to your ideal calorie range, if youre so inclined. *


I need to pull those back out!  I have been really sleepy in the afternoons for the last couple of weeks, which is unlike me.  Up at 5, asleep at 11, and no problems.  I wonder if increasing my mileage for my run, but hanging close to 1200, has added to that??  I googled some of those earlier in my journey, but need to look at them again.  

At school, whenever they want to reward us -test scores, end of the year, stressful weeks, etc.  they bring in food.  Ice cream, cake, pizzas, chocolate, Teacher Appreciation week:  Monday - biscuits and gravy breakfast.  Tues- cup of candy.  Wed-cup of chocolates Thurs- pizza and homemade desserts, Friday-ice cream and cake.  I passed up each and every one of them, and I didnt' feel very appreciated!  




pjlla said:


> I managed to find fruit vendors in many places around the parks... and the fruit was amazingly good.  Even if you think you might want something a bit more "fun", it isn't a bad idea to have a piece of fruit first to fill you up.
> 
> We didn't do any buffets this last trip, but when I have done them in the past, I try very hard to first take a full look at everything that is offered, so I can sort of make a game plan.  Then I try to fill up with something low cal, like a salad or broth based soup.  From there I take a small portion of just the things that look FABULOUS (like prime rib), and then taste them.  If they are truly fabulous and worth the calories, I will eat my entire portion (and maybe even go back for more!), but if they aren't great, I leave them on my plate.   I do the same with desserts.  That way I have enjoyed some truly wonderful and memorable foods, but haven't wasted calories on stuff that is just okay.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone!  Just throwing this out there.... I had a sneak peek at the scale this morning and if I can hold onto this number (or improve on it) until Friday, I will be one VERY HAPPY lady!!  It is certainly making me motivated.



Go P!!!!!!  And that is EXACTLY the plan I have created for buffets, which we do have a lot of.  Who knew I was thinking of a pjilla plan?  At our TS meals, there is something I am looking forward to at each meal, sometimes an app, sometimes an entree, and even a few desserts, even though they usually aren't my weakness.  I am planning to taste the other things I order, or have a salad if it's not the app I want, and then eat the thing I really want only until I am satisfied!



Connie96 said:


> It doesn't seem to matter if I really like it or if it's just okay. I mean I don't eat things that I genuinely dislike, but seriously - if it's just *meh* then go get something that's actually worth it! Big fat DUH moment for me there. Thanks, P!



Connie, my motto on this journey has been "Is it worth the calories?"  My friends have heard it so much, they know that I will make them try stuff and tell me if it's worth the calories if they have their food first, and that's the strategy I take with each bite that goes in my mouth.  If it's not worth the calories, then it doesn't go in.  Unfortunately, some foods seem REALLY worth the calories at the moment!  



mikamah said:


> Hello.  Thanks for all who shared what you wear at races and for all the well wishes. I'm just spending a little time dis-ing while I wait for time to go to the park for my race.   *We're going to head down a little early and meet my sister at the  but a Dole whip is pretty low calorie, and fat free, I believe, and almost as good as a mickey bar*.



That's good to know.  I never got one last year, and really want to try it this year!  Good luck on your race!



donac said:


> I also enjoy my take on an mcmuffin.  I buy soy sausage(80 calories each) , heat it up in the microwave for 30 seconds.  Then I split is into 2 thin pieces and finish hheating it in a frying pan.  I then use egg beaters or egg whites and cook that in the same pan.  I put this on top of a 100 calorrie sandwich thins or a 100 calorie english muffin.  This makes a great breakfast. for about 220 calories.



That sounds like a great breakfast!!!!!  And hope your DH feels better soon, and enjoy all the running!  Sounds like some great things planned!



Octoberbride03 said:


> 1 of my work friends told me that breakfast should be the highest calorie meal of the day and then we should go lower after that. makes it easier to burn it off.  Love the theory, but doubt I'll ever practice it.



Actually, I feel better if I make lunch my biggest meal, rather than dinner, with better results on the scale.  It rarely happens though!



pjlla said:


> I decided I want to start collecting some Fiestaware and DH told me to go pick out six place settings and that would be my b.day present from him!   For those of you who eat cold cereal for breakfast (or for anyone, of course), have you ever tried almond milk?
> 
> I had a GREAT trip to the Goodwill today (two hours while I was waiting for a new windshield for my car)..... that said, I think I am suffering from some body distortion issues.  EVERY SINGLE pair of pants, except for one, that I tried on, was TOO BIG!



My MIL collects Fiestaware, some of the colors are totally cool!!!  Next, does almond milk have any calcium?  May be a STUPID question, but I have to make sure I get bunches to keep my leg bones fused and strong!  AND!  I had a great trip to Goodwill today, too, that was similar!  Will share below!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> DS13 got 2 bowling trophies and a physical fitness award - 8th grade and DS9 got 1 bowling trophy and physical fitness award - 4th grade!!
> 
> Tomorrow - Last day of school and graduation!!!!! I'm going to be a blubbering mess all day!!!!!
> 
> I've been dying for watermelon and that's all I've eaten the last 2 days. But man was it good! That and green and red grapes, yum!



Congrats to DS and their momma, and good luck tomorrow!  I've been downing some watermelon last week, it was very yummy!!!


Well, I did a bit of shopping myself today.  Got some new running shorts and a tank on sale, tried on a  bunch of stuff, but didn't like something about ALL of it.  My Goodwill trip was successful - I was looking for skorts and sleeveless tops.  I found one skort, and a Mickey tank with the tags still on!  Got DD a $50 leotard that they had hanging with the swimsuits , a skort, and an AE shirt, and DD2 2 Gap dresses and gymboree dress.  I might start going there more often, especially since I basically need a new wardrobe!

Dh brought home Chinese for dinner   I ate 3 steamed dumplings, a bit of wonton soup with 1 wonton, and 2 TB of fried rice.  Still more sodium than I need right now, but I still stayed around 1200 calories, so I am pleased.  I fought the urge, hard fight, to grab a Chick Fil A sandwich while I was out, then an iced coffee, so I was pleased that I could say no, and after dinner, really glad I did!

I literally started this post over an hour and half ago, so I'm going to submit and then catch up some more!
Taryn


----------



## flipflopmom

Tracey and Pamela - feel better!  Sending PPD for those headaches to leave quickly!




BernardandMissBianca said:


> the course of your life but I wouldn't judge him on those 30 seconds. I judge him on the merits of how he's acted the last 8 years I've known him and he's always been respectful and kind to me and DS13. He's a good kid, he just got a little off course.



Good for you!!!  I hope he's pulling it back together!

Miles to go before I sleep!  IT's crunch time!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> Thanks, Maria, I needed this tonight.  I picked up my race packet!!!!  Came with a hot pink t-shirt and I thought of you JenAnderson and your pink toenails and fingernails for your race.  Do people wear the t-shirt for races they're doing, or is it usually a souvenir?  I read online that if your superstitious, it shouldn't be worn til after the race.  What do you think?
> 
> I'm a nervous, but excited.  I know I can do it, and it's all women, so that will be fun, and I'll feel more comfortable.  Supposed to be cooler tomorrow with a chance of showers, but that's better than hot and humid.
> 
> Hope you're all having a nice evening.



good luck kathy!  I never realized wearing the shirt was bad luck.  some races I wore the shirt and others I didnt.  More so it depended on what the shirt looked like and how it fit.  I think either way you are fine.  I cant wait to hear how you did and Im sure you are going to be ready to sign up for your next one right away.  They become addicting!



Rose&Mike said:


> Pamela--
> The run is over. It was brutal. It's thunderstorming now. We went at 7:00pm and it was still 92. We went out too fast (we really need to work on that) and I had to walk for a bit at around mile 3. Was able to run again and finished the 4 miles with a time of 46:33. Went 6 total with the warm up and cool down walk included. I am incredibly stiff and sore, some leftover from strength yesterday. Mike said I was running a bit hunched up. The heat just really zaps the life out of you. Anyhow, it's over. I'm glad I went.
> 
> Kind of going along with the discussions that were going on today, I found myself thinking--if I walk I'll never run again, I won't be able to do the long run again, etc. It was quite the eye openeer. I was "catastrophizing" (I don't think this is a word, but use it to describe that type of thinking) the situation and making everything all or nothing and worst case scenario. Same thing I do sometimes with weight. Anyhow, I learned two things: 1. walking a little bit really is ok, and sometimes if you walk you are then able to finish with a strong run and 2. one hard day is just one hard day. Period. That's all it is. Nothing more. Oh, and by the end of the run, we realized that almost all the runners were stopping to walk some today. It was just miserable.



I had the same problem with walking/running.  I felt like if I walked a little I wasnt being a true "runner".  I know just try to take a few seconds to walk when I really feel sluggish and then I pick right up where I left off in my run.  It definitely helps to allow yourself to run further, I find Im not totally drained by the end.  Running in this heat is hard.....I find myself hunching over a little too.  I actually realized I was doing it because my lower back was getting tight and sore.  



Octoberbride03 said:


> 1 good thing i can say is that i did a little bit searching and I think i'm gonna pick a Marathoning For Mortals and use that as my training program.  Friend of mine sent me info on a 10k that takes place Oct. 30th.  Looks like fun,  still trying to decide whether to actually sign up for it
> 
> I am using MFM too the plans look really good.  A 10K sounds great.  I have not been able to find one in our area so for now its just 5K's and in the fall I have come across some 5 milers.
> 
> And we booked our vacation this week.  We are heading to Gettysburg for a few days in the first week of Oct.  staying at KOA Kabin.  This will be a first for me.QUOTE]
> 
> Years ago a friend of mine and I took a cross country driving trip and we stayed in KOA Kabins along the way.  We did not stop in gettysburg but they all were very nice.  You should really have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> LuvBaloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> update on me.  frustrated with head cold, and splurged on a piece of cheesecake tonight, but it fits into my plan for the week.  I was down another pound for last week's weigh in, and I am hoping for a 3rd loss in a row this week.  Haven't had any desire for junk food which is great (except for my coke zero which tastes so good with a sore throat).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry you are still not feeling well.  I hope you are better soon.  Thanks for getting the numbers done why you still werent feeling up to par!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, friends! Congrats to all the losers.
> 
> I did it! I held off weighing myself until this morning and it was a good experience! I am back to what I was on Friday! I'm thrilled since I was WAY UP after the weekend! I really focused on my eating more than the exercise and it helped and I didn't feel as stressed! I'm going to continue what I'm doing for the rest of the week. I will probably walk some more later today if it doesn't rain. I will also be mowing the lawn so as long as I watch my calories and drink my water I will be good. DH and I had some hummus and pita bread last night and that didn't hurt me.
> 
> I also went ALL DAY yesterday without my M&Ms! Every time I went to grab a handful I got distracted! I, of course, know that doesn't mean I can have 2 handfuls today!
> 
> I'm hoping I can jump start my weight loss with some WATP later if I can't go out walking. Mom and I are going to pick some strawberries this morning for our smoothies. Clean them and freeze them. Gotta stock up on my Greek yogurt too!
> 
> Time to wake up DD1 for school. Only 3 days left of 4th grade!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good job at getting back on track....good luck for the rest of the week!
> You can do it
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> After my run, I am now officially back to Friday's weight!!!!!  I get to keep my clippie for one more week! That is wonderful for my ego!   Maybe I should just say mental health! I have 2 days to make GREAT choices, and end up with a loss for the week!  I would  to really knock these two out, to give myself a little wiggle room before leaving.
> 
> Great job on getting back down!   for keeping the clippie.  You are doing great....keep up the good work.
> 
> 4 lbs to go until I am no longer in the overweight BMI!!!!   Back to my goal weight/what is possible ramblings:  When I started in January, I said I wanted to be at 175 by WDW.  I'll be at least 163!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you are so close!  Getting out of that category will make you feel so good.  You really blew your goal out of the water.  Way to go
> 
> 
> 
> N&B'smom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting so discouraged.    I am one of those that can usually lose 7lbs the first week of changing my eating habits.  This just isn't happening this time around.  (thank you hysterectomy for making my body not function like it used to do!)   I just feel like it's never going to happen no matter how hard I try!
> 
> I'm not giving up though, I'm going to keep going until I see results but gosh, right now I just want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hang in there.  Keep doing what your doing and you will see the results.  Dont get discouraged....YOU can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ltl Mermaid said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:
> So I went to Red Robin last night and read through their nutritional guide and was shocked! The BBQ Wrap was over 1100 calories, while the Crossaint Sandwich (with bacon, lettuce, tomato and avocado) was just under 800 calories. I always ordered the wrap thinking it was a better choice than burgers, etc. Boy was I wrong!
> 
> Too bad I read that after I ordered!
> I just decided to eat only half of it and didn't feel too badly about myslef, plus I subbed out fries for a salad with light ranch and only had one mozzerella stick when my DBF ordered it as an appie! All in all I think I did pretty well, compared to how I normally eat when I dine out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Red Robin has always been my favorite place to eat.  Awhile ago when I was doing WW I went there and figured I would get the grilled chicken breast sandwich, hold the guacomole and mayo.  I also ate the fries since they only give you like 8-10 I thought how much could that be in points.  I went home and looked up the nutritional info and I cant remember of exactly how many calories/fat it was but it was almost a days worth of calories and fat.  My dh asked to go there on saturday night and I was like no way not even going to tempt myself.
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Well, I was really good all day, well, apparently too good. I had a bad headache. We ordered pizza and I had 3 pieces of BBQ pizza and a piece of Hawaiian. I'll be walking in the morning.
> 
> I got a lot done today: mowed the lawn, went shopping, etc. Watching Hotel For Dogs with my parents and the girls. Still got a headache. DH just headed off to guynight. I'll probably head to bed early. DD2 has preschool graduation tomorrow. She has had a great year and was very sad this afternoon. She's going to wear her Easter dress so she'll look very sweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a horrible headache too  Oh preschool graduation I bet that will be so cute.  I was sad that my sons prek did not have a graduation for them.  He starts kindergarten in the fall.  I really thought they would have done something....I was disappointed but I guess it saved me some tears....well alot of tears that I would have shed.
> 
> 
> QOTD- I never paid attention to what was healthy at WDW I just eat what sounds good.  Maybe this time I will look for more healthy options but I am enjoying reading what you all have found.
> 
> This week has been pretty good overall.  I am feeling very exhausted today and I actually slept through my alarm this morning and was 1/2 hour late to a 630am meeting.  I was so embarressed.  Hopefully that never happens again but I guess it tells me I should get to be alot earlier tonight.  I have one more day of work and then Im off for a long weekend.
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, everyone. Headache is gone. I definitely needed food. 

This is the first time this teacher has done a graduation. This was a really great class and they are all so sweet. We went to the park with a few of them this afternoon. If I can figure out how to do it, I will post some photos! 

Heading off to bed soon to do some reading and falling asleep. DH will be home around 10:30ish from guynight. Everyone is in bed but me. Catching up on one of my soaps Y&R that I can speed through boring parts! 

Time to sign off until tomorrow. Going to walk with my mom in the morning so I need to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Rose&Mike

maiziezoe said:


> Hello Losers!
> 
> Last night we adopted a dog from a shelter. His name is Stanley (Lord Stanley Byfuglien)... he is a dachshund/beagle mix... 1 year old and as sweet as can be. He is getting neutered today and we are picking him up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the losers and a big congrats to Shanan who got the number 1 spot and Jennzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz who is number 2! You ladies are AWESOME! Congrats everyone!
> 
> I am getting ready to go for a run and then the kids and I are going to run out to get some stuff for Stanley.... and a I have a ton of laundry to do.
> 
> Today my oldest son turn 22. I can't believe I have a 22 year old. It is crazy. How can I have a 22 year old when I am only 29?
> 
> *Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?*
> 
> Hmmmmm.... I don't know. LOL



OMG--I have a red dachshund/ jack russell mix that we adopted from the shelter who looks very similar. Congratulations! We also have a 13 yo mini doxie.  Dachshunds choose really special families to love. 

And I'm with you on the not believing you have a child that age. I got carded last week, so I can't possible have an almost 19 y.o.


----------



## mikamah

I did it!!!  I ran my first 5K!!!!!!
It was really so amazing.  A friend of mine did it too, and we met a few other women we knew, so when we got to the park it was nice to chat with them.  My sister came with her two kids and watched Michael for me.  This was a womans run for a scholarship fund for this woman Louise Rossetti who's daughter was brutally killed in 1981 at the age of 26.  Louise started running to deal with her loss, so on the way up to the starting line, I met her and said hello, and then I started to cry (for the first time).  Of note, I am a cry-er.  The death of my mom is a year ago the 26th, and I've really tried to focus on the running to help keep me from turning to food, so I got it together, and we laughed because my sister and friend are also cry-ers, and Karen my friend said, oh, you must be irish.  

We went to the back of the starting line, and the race began, and we ran by Michael and gang, and I was going a little faster than I should, and getting very short of breath, so I slowed down, and walked for a bit, and thought, what was I thinking to even attempt this, but I plugged away, walking and jogging, and when I hit one mile there was a man there telling us our times, and I was at 13.30 seconds, which is faster than I usually go, so that really pumped me up to keep at it, and mile 2 I was at 28 something.  My goal was to finish, but I really wanted to finish below 45 minutes since I usually average 15-16 minutes per mile, so when I had one mile left and it was only 28 min gone, I was so excited, and thought I was going to make it in less than 45.

The last 100 yards or so, is down the driveway of the park and to the finish line, and I could hear everyone cheering, and I started to get teary again before I even got down there, but I kept it together, and ran the rest through the crowd, and saw Michael and the others who had finished, but once I went past them, I saw 43 min on the time clock, and was psyched.  I went through and got some water, and composed myself, and went caught up with them.  My time was 43:19 with a pace of 13.57 min/miles.  I came in 357th out of probably 367 runners, but I don't care.  I finished what I set out to do, did better than I thought I could, and am so proud of myself.  I went faster than I have ever gone.  I set my first PR, and am so excited.  

Now, that feeling in the first mile of "what was I thinking?" is now completely gone and replaced with, "when can I do another race?"

I guess I rambled, but want to thank all of you here for all the support, encouragement, and inspiration you have given me.


----------



## redwalker

Well, I am back from a new potential client for photographing their daughters Bar Mitzvah in November.  This will help pay for half of our new puppy that is coming in early September.  I am so excited!  I can't wait to get back to the love of walking again.  I have to say that doing push-ups every night/weights and watching my calorie intake has been doing the trick, even though I haven't been power walking like I use to.  Lots of garden and yard work as well.  I hope everyone is having a good day, and wakes with to a fantastic tomorrow!


----------



## Connie96

mikamah said:


> I did it!!!  I ran my first 5K!!!!!!
> It was really so amazing.  A friend of mine did it too, and we met a few other women we knew, so when we got to the park it was nice to chat with them.  My sister came with her two kids and watched Michael for me.  This was a womans run for a scholarship fund for this woman Louise Rossetti who's daughter was brutally killed in 1981 at the age of 26.  Louise started running to deal with her loss, so on the way up to the starting line, I met her and said hello, and then I started to cry (for the first time).  Of note, I am a cry-er.  The death of my mom is a year ago the 26th, and I've really tried to focus on the running to help keep me from turning to food, so I got it together, and we laughed because my sister and friend are also cry-ers, and Karen my friend said, oh, you must be irish.
> 
> We went to the back of the starting line, and the race began, and we ran by Michael and gang, and I was going a little faster than I should, and getting very short of breath, so I slowed down, and walked for a bit, and thought, what was I thinking to even attempt this, but I plugged away, walking and jogging, and when I hit one mile there was a man there telling us our times, and I was at 13.30 seconds, which is faster than I usually go, so that really pumped me up to keep at it, and mile 2 I was at 28 something.  My goal was to finish, but I really wanted to finish below 45 minutes since I usually average 15-16 minutes per mile, so when I had one mile left and it was only 28 min gone, I was so excited, and thought I was going to make it in less than 45.
> 
> The last 100 yards or so, is down the driveway of the park and to the finish line, and I could hear everyone cheering, and I started to get teary again before I even got down there, but I kept it together, and ran the rest through the crowd, and saw Michael and the others who had finished, but once I went past them, I saw 43 min on the time clock, and was psyched.  I went through and got some water, and composed myself, and went caught up with them.  My time was 43:19 with a pace of 13.57 min/miles.  I came in 357th out of probably 367 runners, but I don't care.  I finished what I set out to do, did better than I thought I could, and am so proud of myself.  I went faster than I have ever gone.  I set my first PR, and am so excited.
> 
> Now, that feeling in the first mile of "what was I thinking?" is now completely gone and replaced with, "when can I do another race?"
> 
> I guess I rambled, but want to thank all of you here for all the support, encouragement, and inspiration you have given me.



OMG!  Congratulations, Kathy! This is just flat-out fantastic!! Way to go, lady!


----------



## jenanderson

mikamah said:


> I did it!!!  I ran my first 5K!!!!!!
> It was really so amazing.  A friend of mine did it too, and we met a few other women we knew, so when we got to the park it was nice to chat with them.  My sister came with her two kids and watched Michael for me.  This was a womans run for a scholarship fund for this woman Louise Rossetti who's daughter was brutally killed in 1981 at the age of 26.  Louise started running to deal with her loss, so on the way up to the starting line, I met her and said hello, and then I started to cry (for the first time).  Of note, I am a cry-er.  The death of my mom is a year ago the 26th, and I've really tried to focus on the running to help keep me from turning to food, so I got it together, and we laughed because my sister and friend are also cry-ers, and Karen my friend said, oh, you must be irish.
> 
> We went to the back of the starting line, and the race began, and we ran by Michael and gang, and I was going a little faster than I should, and getting very short of breath, so I slowed down, and walked for a bit, and thought, what was I thinking to even attempt this, but I plugged away, walking and jogging, and when I hit one mile there was a man there telling us our times, and I was at 13.30 seconds, which is faster than I usually go, so that really pumped me up to keep at it, and mile 2 I was at 28 something.  My goal was to finish, but I really wanted to finish below 45 minutes since I usually average 15-16 minutes per mile, so when I had one mile left and it was only 28 min gone, I was so excited, and thought I was going to make it in less than 45.
> 
> The last 100 yards or so, is down the driveway of the park and to the finish line, and I could hear everyone cheering, and I started to get teary again before I even got down there, but I kept it together, and ran the rest through the crowd, and saw Michael and the others who had finished, but once I went past them, I saw 43 min on the time clock, and was psyched.  I went through and got some water, and composed myself, and went caught up with them.  My time was 43:19 with a pace of 13.57 min/miles.  I came in 357th out of probably 367 runners, but I don't care.  I finished what I set out to do, did better than I thought I could, and am so proud of myself.  I went faster than I have ever gone.  I set my first PR, and am so excited.
> 
> Now, that feeling in the first mile of "what was I thinking?" is now completely gone and replaced with, "when can I do another race?"
> 
> I guess I rambled, but want to thank all of you here for all the support, encouragement, and inspiration you have given me.



*I am so proud of you!!!!  You are amazing and I knew you could do it all along!* 

As I read about it, I just felt so happy for you.  Be sure you write all this down someplace so you can always remember how great it was.  

I have started to do a few things that will help me remember these great moments in my life...here are things I do that you might want to think about....

1.  I write down everything I can remember about the race.
2.  I put all my photos together (be sure to get one with your race shirt and/or medal).
3.  Take after pictures - close up of just the shirt, close up of just the medal, close up of your bib.
4.  Keep your bib.
5.  Print outs of official times and other things about the race that I have on paper.

I am then putting everything together in a memory book.
*
WAY TO GO!!!!*


----------



## cclovesdis

LuvBaloo said:


> update on me.  frustrated with head cold, and splurged on a piece of cheesecake tonight, but it fits into my plan for the week.  I was down another pound for last week's weigh in, and I am hoping for a 3rd loss in a row this week.  Haven't had any desire for junk food which is great (except for my coke zero which tastes so good with a sore throat).
> 
> Exercise has been abandoned until I can breathe easier, but I'll jump back into the C25K at week 2 and see what happens.  By next week, the cottonwood should be done shedding pollen, which will be excellent.  Its been horrible for a week now, with white fluff everywhere, I'd rather see snow that pollen!
> 
> Promised my girls we'd go swimming one night next week.
> and now I'm off to a solid nights sleep.



Hope you are 100% soon!



flipflopmom said:


> I feel like a new woman today.  Weight was down, (still not to last Friday's, but close enough that I think I'll be able to pull at least a maintain out of this miserable week, which is exciting!)   I seem to have a better hold on my emotions, and I actually feel ready to tackle this day.
> 
> I should have clarified w/ my knee that it felt achy at that moment, but it hadn't been bothering me up to that point since my run. I wonder if it was all the trips I made up and down the steps yesterday.    It's not hurting at all this am, so I am at least going to the track to run.  I might walk the hills, especially downhills, and at the first twinge I am going to stop running.  Instead of my planned 4M, only going for 3.
> 
> I'll probably check back in afterwards, but here is the rundown of my day, for my mental health:
> 
> Already had a banana, will eat some lowfat yogurt and raspberries when I get back.  Pay a few bills when I get back, then we have to be out the door by 8:30 for gymnastics.  Make sure I have our lunches/snacks packed. (kashi bar and apple)  Dropping DD2 off at MIL on way, drop DD1 off at the gym, and shop from 9:30-11, looking for shorts, tops, skorts, sundresses, just a few SOMETHINGS that I like to take.  I really want some skorts, but our options for shopping are so limited.  Might hit up Goodwill, too.  11-1 - back at the gym to work on stuff for class.
> 
> Pick up dd2, get in the pool if the heavy rain and storms aren't here yet.  Home by 5 at the latest.  Dinner, (um.... dunno yet.  Grilled chicken or salmon, new potatoes, probably) clean out dog crate, laundry, finalize all the docs for planning I made and transfer to ipod, finish charging electronics, and I will not go to bed until my class work is complete and ready to hand in Friday.
> WHEW!  Gotta run - literally.



Glad you are feeling better! You have a great plan for the day! 



tigger813 said:


> Good morning, friends! Congrats to all the losers.
> 
> *I did it! I held off weighing myself until this morning and it was a good experience!* I am back to what I was on Friday! I'm thrilled since I was WAY UP after the weekend! I really focused on my eating more than the exercise and it helped and I didn't feel as stressed! I'm going to continue what I'm doing for the rest of the week. I will probably walk some more later today if it doesn't rain. I will also be mowing the lawn so as long as I watch my calories and drink my water I will be good. DH and I had some hummus and pita bread last night and that didn't hurt me.
> 
> I also went ALL DAY yesterday without my M&Ms! Every time I went to grab a handful I got distracted! I, of course, know that doesn't mean I can have 2 handfuls today!
> 
> I'm hoping I can jump start my weight loss with some WATP later if I can't go out walking. Mom and I are going to pick some strawberries this morning for our smoothies. Clean them and freeze them. Gotta stock up on my Greek yogurt too!
> 
> Time to wake up DD1 for school. Only 3 days left of 4th grade!






Worfiedoodles said:


> Congratulations to everyone who is working hard this summer -- lose, maintain or gain -- *we can all move forward in this new week!*
> 
> Maria



Definitely!



pjlla said:


> I hit the snooze a few too many times this morning (not like me at all) and finally decided to shorten my run so I could fit it in AFTER DS leaves on the bus.  It felt SO GOOD to snuggle back under the covers after I made that decision!  I'll be doing plenty of moving and walking and lifting and such during the day, so shortening my run by 15 minutes hopefully won't be a huge deal in the grand scheme of things.



I couldnt get up this morning either. I didnt get as much exercise in as I had hoped as well. But, just like you, Im good with my decision!


----------



## N&B'smom

maiziezoe said:


> Last night we adopted a dog from a shelter. His name is Stanley (Lord Stanley Byfuglien)...



  I LOVE IT!!  I'd like to introduce you to our Lord Stanley!


----------



## cclovesdis

pinkle said:


> So, I'm wondering what everyone eats for breakfast???  I try not to eat more than 1200 calories.  I have been eating 1/2oatmeal with 1Tflax seed and skim milk...it still is around 300 calories (1/4 of what i get)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't feel worth the trade off.
> Anyone got some filling, low cal ideas



Sorry, I can't be of much help. I eat the same breakfast almost everyday and it is at least 300 calories.



flipflopmom said:


> After my run, I am now officially back to Friday's weight!!!!!  I get to keep my clippie for one more week! That is wonderful for my ego!   Maybe I should just say mental health! I have 2 days to make GREAT choices, and end up with a loss for the week!  I would  to really knock these two out, to give myself a little wiggle room before leaving.
> 
> 4 lbs to go until I am no longer in the overweight BMI!!!!   Back to my goal weight/what is possible ramblings:  When I started in January, I said I wanted to be at 175 by WDW.  I'll be at least 163!



 You rock!



jennz said:


> I have gotten SO BAD about writing down my food  That is my goal today.



Good luck with your journaling! I find it so helpful! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Congrats to all the losers!
> 
> I'm off to work in a bit, then going to do group strength after work. We are having leftover veggie lasagna for dinner. I love leftovers. So easy. We froze half the lasagna for another time when I don't feel like cooking from scratch. I feel like I am slowly but surely getting back on track with the cooking at home.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Rose, are you willing to post your veggie lasagna recipe? TIA!



flipflopmom said:


> I forgot to add my QOTD:  umm.... water?  That's about all I can think of other than salads and fruits.  I am pretty sure  isn't on the list.  *Can't wait for ideas, though!*
> 
> Have a great day!
> Taryn



Me too!



lovedvc said:


> QOTD:  One of my favorite snacks at WDW is the apple slices with the caramel.  You have the healthiness of the apple with a little sweet on the side.  It's not the best choice but its also not the worst.



That snack sound great! Just like you said, something healthy with a bit of sweet!



jenanderson said:


> *Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?*
> 
> I don't know if I really ate "healthy" while I was at WDW this spring but here are some of the things I did do to watch my weight while I was there:
> 1.  Eat the kids size meals.  For breakfast, I would get the kids scrambled eggs.
> 2.  Split the adult meals.  DH and I would get the burger at the CS restaurant and then split it.  We really loved Cosmic Ray's and Liberty Inn.  When we went there, we would order an extra bun with our burger (it had 2 patties), throw away all the fries and then get enough lettuce at the toppings bar to have a salad with our burger.  At Pizza Planet, we got one adult meal and one extra salad.  That way we both could have 1/2 the pizza and a good salad for our meal.
> 3.  We ALWAYS asked for a LARGE cup of water.  It was rare that we did not have a cup of water in our hands as we were walking around.  Some places would try to give us little cups for a glass of water but I always just asked politely for the large size.
> 4.  Eat the Mickey bar if you want it.  We did not want to feel like we missed out while we were there.  We just decided if we were going to eat it, we were going to help work it off.  This meant that we walked around the loop of whatever park it was one time briskly without riding anything.  We kind of enjoyed our walk and taking in the sites.



Great ideas! Thanks for sharing!



lisah0711 said:


> Honestly the food at DL isn't as good as it is at WDW and there are way fewer choices.  I will do what I did at WDW which was be aware of what I am eating not be afraid to leave food on my plate.  I have a mentality going on right now that I've waited 50 years for this DL trip so I will probably have a tendency to splurge more.    What really does me in on any trip is the water retention from flying and the extra calories for alcohol.  I just make sure I am right back OP when I return and that takes care of any extra pounds I manage to pick up.



I actually think that flying is the worst part for me too. I tend to hungry when I sit for long periods of time like that and eat more than I should, especially since Im just sitting. Good point!



keenercam said:


> Wednesday QOTD:  Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?
> 
> I have found sugar free or no sugar added strawberry bars at some of the ice cream carts and really enjoy that.  Unfortunately, I really LOVE the popcorn, so when I get it I make sure my family is willing to share.



Good to know! I'll be on the lookout for those the next time I am there!



Well, I need to go to bed. I will respond more in the morning. I did not have a good day with regards to food. I did get in 30 minutes of exercise, 2 veggies, and 7-8 glasses of water. My plan for tomorrow is to wake up when the alarm goes off and get in some exercise for at least 40 minutes. Then, if all goes as planned I'll be in the shower and have almost 1 hour to Dis.

Here is tomorrow's QOTD:

In last week's episode of Losing It with Jillian, Jillian mentioned that exercise can be fun and family time. How do you get in exercise that meets either or both?


I like to take a walk with my mom and talk about the day and upcoming plans.


----------



## flipflopmom

Just read back over everything I said I was going to do today that never happened!  DD2 was ILL and required a lot of attention, my brother and SIL came by, class stuff took longer than I thought... You name it!  Actually posting from my iPod touch in the bed! Gonna get up early and get it done!!! Time is running out!  But I couldn't sleep wondering how Kathy's race went!!

*You rocked it girl!!!  So very proud of you!!!!   And I love that you are thinking about another one! *

Now I can sleep!
Taryn


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> I have started to do a few things that will help me remember these great moments in my life...here are things I do that you might want to think about....
> 
> 1.  I write down everything I can remember about the race.
> 2.  I put all my photos together (be sure to get one with your race shirt and/or medal).
> 3.  Take after pictures - close up of just the shirt, close up of just the medal, close up of your bib.
> 4.  Keep your bib.
> 5.  Print outs of official times and other things about the race that I have on paper.
> 
> I am then putting everything together in a memory book.



I just recently decided to do some kind of running scrapbook too. I'm not really a scrapbook person, but I have started collecting a few items - bibs, newspaper clippings and I do plan to buy the official photos too, when available. Speaking of which... here is my finish line photo from the Susan G Komen 5K back in April: http://www.josesphotography.com/box/index.php?module=media&pId=102&id=38362


----------



## Dahly

mikamah said:


> I did it!!!  I ran my first 5K!!!!!!



Congrats on your first 5k! How exciting that you are already ready for a second!


----------



## Connie96

cclovesdis said:


> In last week's episode of Losing It with Jillian, Jillian mentioned that exercise can be fun and family time. How do you get in exercise that meets either or both?



Well, my mom has recently started riding her bike with me during my runs. My neice is determined to run with me on weekends when she can. And, my DD does a little Shred with me. A 3yo with 1lb weights. That is QUITE amusing!

Speaking of Shred... I had every intention of doing level 1 again today, but got a wild hair and did level 2 instead.  OMG! I'm glad i did it, but my muscles were actually shaking when I finished. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna hurt tomorrow...


----------



## maiziezoe

mikamah said:


> I did it!!!  I ran my first 5K!!!!!!
> It was really so amazing.  A friend of mine did it too, and we met a few other women we knew, so when we got to the park it was nice to chat with them.  My sister came with her two kids and watched Michael for me.  This was a womans run for a scholarship fund for this woman Louise Rossetti who's daughter was brutally killed in 1981 at the age of 26.  Louise started running to deal with her loss, so on the way up to the starting line, I met her and said hello, and then I started to cry (for the first time).  Of note, I am a cry-er.  The death of my mom is a year ago the 26th, and I've really tried to focus on the running to help keep me from turning to food, so I got it together, and we laughed because my sister and friend are also cry-ers, and Karen my friend said, oh, you must be irish.
> 
> We went to the back of the starting line, and the race began, and we ran by Michael and gang, and I was going a little faster than I should, and getting very short of breath, so I slowed down, and walked for a bit, and thought, what was I thinking to even attempt this, but I plugged away, walking and jogging, and when I hit one mile there was a man there telling us our times, and I was at 13.30 seconds, which is faster than I usually go, so that really pumped me up to keep at it, and mile 2 I was at 28 something.  My goal was to finish, but I really wanted to finish below 45 minutes since I usually average 15-16 minutes per mile, so when I had one mile left and it was only 28 min gone, I was so excited, and thought I was going to make it in less than 45.
> 
> The last 100 yards or so, is down the driveway of the park and to the finish line, and I could hear everyone cheering, and I started to get teary again before I even got down there, but I kept it together, and ran the rest through the crowd, and saw Michael and the others who had finished, but once I went past them, I saw 43 min on the time clock, and was psyched.  I went through and got some water, and composed myself, and went caught up with them.  My time was 43:19 with a pace of 13.57 min/miles.  I came in 357th out of probably 367 runners, but I don't care.  I finished what I set out to do, did better than I thought I could, and am so proud of myself.  I went faster than I have ever gone.  I set my first PR, and am so excited.
> 
> Now, that feeling in the first mile of "what was I thinking?" is now completely gone and replaced with, "when can I do another race?"
> 
> I guess I rambled, but want to thank all of you here for all the support, encouragement, and inspiration you have given me.



*
I AM SO PROUD OF YOU!!!!! *



jenanderson said:


> *I am so proud of you!!!!  You are amazing and I knew you could do it all along!*
> 
> As I read about it, I just felt so happy for you.  Be sure you write all this down someplace so you can always remember how great it was.
> 
> I have started to do a few things that will help me remember these great moments in my life...here are things I do that you might want to think about....
> 
> 1.  I write down everything I can remember about the race.
> 2.  I put all my photos together (be sure to get one with your race shirt and/or medal).
> 3.  Take after pictures - close up of just the shirt, close up of just the medal, close up of your bib.
> 4.  Keep your bib.
> 5.  Print outs of official times and other things about the race that I have on paper.
> 
> I am then putting everything together in a memory book.
> *
> WAY TO GO!!!!*



These are GREAT ideas!!!



N&B'smom said:


> I LOVE IT!!  I'd like to introduce you to our Lord Stanley!




Awwwwwwwwwwwww!! You have a Lord Stanley too! I love it! How old is your Stanley? 



Connie96 said:


> I just recently decided to do some kind of running scrapbook too. I'm not really a scrapbook person, but I have started collecting a few items - bibs, newspaper clippings and I do plan to buy the official photos too, when available. Speaking of which... here is my finish line photo from the Susan G Komen 5K back in April: http://www.josesphotography.com/box/index.php?module=media&pId=102&id=38362



Great picture!!! You look like a runner!


----------



## flipflopmom

Ann's right, killer quads, Connie! 

Well, it's *4:24.*  I had some sort of Disney dream, can't remember it.  Tried to go back to sleep, couldn't.  So here I am!    I guess I need some extra time in this day.....soooo much to do!

*6am update*.  I'm giggling now.  Forgot to mention that when I got up, I almost stepped on DD1 (10).  She bunkered down beside my bed at some point during the night.  When DH got up at 4:45, DD2 came pitter pattering, and I finally got her back to bed.  DH came downstairs smiling.  HE NEVER DOES this, so not a morning person!  Our chihuahua, that's usually really chill in the mornings, is even acting like he had one tequila shot too many!  Yep, it's almost WDW time!  

30-45 more minutes should see my class work done, provided the pixie dust stops flying!  I've got some stuff printing now, so I had to check in!  Once that's done, my mind can totally focus on getting ready. I'm also one of those obsessive people that HAS to have a clean house when I leave.  I can't stand to come home sad from a trip to a messy house.  I'll be popping in and out all day, just to help me focus!

Taryn


----------



## donac

Congrats Kathy Way to Go


----------



## cclovesdis

jenanderson said:


> *Week 2 COW Results*
> 
> *A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!  *
> 
> Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the COW last week.  I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and new exercising they tried out this week!



Congrats to all our participants!



sahbushka said:


> I think everyone on this thread is making a commitment to better themselves, their lives and showing good examples to those around us. It doesn't matter if you have over 100lbs to loose or 10lbs. The fact is that we are all making the effort...you wouldn't be here if you weren't making the effort! You recognize that a change must happen, and are working toward that change. We all must look to the future, the future of ourselves. Let go of any shame or bad feelings of ourselves. Focus on what is going to come next, how we are going to better ourselves. We are doing this for ourselves-first and foremost. Then for our families and friends..so that we can enjoy life with them as long as we can. You all have no idea how many lives we touch, and becoming a healthy active person is not just good for ourselves, but for everyone around us.
> by Redwalker
> 
> 
> You have no idea how much I needed to read this right now!  My weigh ins are on tuesday and last night was flat out awful!  I went out to dinner almost every night last week and then went to wenatchee and went hog wild literally!  I gained.....7.8 lbs in one week.  I hope like anything some of it's water but I honestly don't know.  I am recommitted and even though I had to give up my 105 and my 100 lb clippies, I know that this is a journey and I am willing to keep trying.  I realized I haven't been traking what I have been eating as well as I was originally so I am going to try to better that this week.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the motivation you provide.
> 
> SarahMay



You'll have your 105 lb clippie back in no time! 



N&B'smom said:


> I am getting so discouraged.    I am one of those that can usually lose 7lbs the first week of changing my eating habits.  This just isn't happening this time around.  (thank you hysterectomy for making my body not function like it used to do!)   I just feel like it's never going to happen no matter how hard I try!
> 
> *I'm not giving up though, I'm going to keep going until I see results but gosh,* right now I just want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 You can and will reach goal! 



Connie96 said:


> Honestly, when I am on vacation I tend to just have whatever catches my eye. I enjoy food more than any sane person should and that is part of what I enjoy on vacation - trying foods I don't normally have access to. One thing that I have done is try to reign in the portion sizes. During one trip to WDW, DH and I had just lost a few pounds (just for vacation) and we tried to keep it in check. Our biggest ally? The HEAT! We couldn't eat too much or we'd be sick in that killer heat.



Portion sizes and control-great points!



Dahly said:


> Goofy says "Garwsh, this thread moves fast!"
> 
> I missed yesterday totally, in all senses of the word...got up with a terrible case of the sneezes, and by midafternoon, felt as if my head was exploring. went to lay down at 5p after work, "for just a little while" and didn't wake up until after 9! when DS asked if I wanted something to eat! Oops.
> 
> Went back to sleep around 11p and got a good nights sleep with the help of some nyquil. Feeling much better this morning! Took a while to go through all of the pages I missed yesterday. Lots of great discussions!
> 
> My eating was way off yesterday, ate breakfast and a little lunch, but no dinner, and I didn't do any exercise at all. Today is a new day!
> 
> Congrats to all of the losers for week 2. Congrats A.Mickey!
> 
> Dahly



Hope you feel better soon!



wtpclc said:


> Ugh.  Don't think I do well with this one at all.   My big WDW trips are post-marathon, so I pretty much let myself eat whatever I want.  However, I sometimes convinmce myself that next year's marahon woul dbe much easier if I was carrying less pounds.  Then, I will try to drink more water and have a slad and lite dressing with grilled chicken avaiable at many CS.



Water is your/our friend!



maiziezoe said:


> Hello Losers!
> 
> Last night we adopted a dog from a shelter. His name is Stanley (Lord Stanley Byfuglien)... he is a dachshund/beagle mix... 1 year old and as sweet as can be. He is getting neutered today and we are picking him up tomorrow.
> 
> Your new dog is absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Leleluvsdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?
> 
> always drink lots and alots of water instead of soft drinks, when we want a pastry or something similar we will get it for breakfast so we can sweat it out during the day and hopefully flush it out with all the water we drink, most places serve veggies or fruit instead of fries so we try to substiute, i normally feel better when eatting veggies vs grease, but it sure is good lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the veggies!
> 
> 
> 
> Ltl Mermaid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I read that after I ordered!
> I just decided to eat only half of it and didn't feel too badly about myslef, plus I subbed out fries for a salad with light ranch and only had one mozzerella stick when my DBF ordered it as an appie! All in all I think I did pretty well, compared to how I normally eat when I dine out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made some great choices!
Click to expand...


----------



## cclovesdis

keenercam said:


> I was seriously under on points yesterday (in too much pain to eat more than very light dinner and fell asleep without a snack or dessert).  I think it has caught up with me --I've been voracious all day.  DH sent me a text picture of his cheeseburger onion rings and soda at Hardee's.  That about set me off (he doesn't normally do that).  Unfortunately, I'm not in a position to go pop microwave popcorn and won't impose on anyone to do it for me.  So, what did I do?  I ate 1/2 a bag of frito's corn chips.  UGH!!  They were delicious but I know better.
> 
> I definitely was craving something salty.  Since I'd eaten so few points today, it puts me right at my 50% mark, so I guess it's not too terrible.   But I just have to resist eating the other half of the bag.  And I will hold out on eating anything else except my "free" jello until I go home for dinner.
> 
> I think I can still eat Indian for dinner and it won't be too bad.



How is Indian food? Is it salty or spicy? I've always avoided it fearing it for those reasons. Do tell!



brinalyn530 said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> Have you guys ever heard of the Eat This, Not That books? I think it was the restaurant one that got into how somehow the wrap became thought of as a healthy food but that theyre usually worse than the sandwiches theyre replacing. I was pretty surprised at that bit of info myself. I have all four of the current books - the 2010 edition (which is like an overview), the restaurant one, the supermarket one, and the Cook This, Not That. Im making my way through them, slowly. There is a lot of overlap between the four, some of the stuff in there is common sense, but some of it is pretty eye opening (like the suggestions for what to eat at the different restaurants), and some of it is really helpful (particularly the sections on what brands to choose in the supermarket). I definitely recommend checking one out of the library to take a look (if you can do that sort of thing). If I know that Im going to be eating out, Ill go to the restaurant book and figure out what I should have ahead of time, or at least what I should definitely avoid!



I'll have to check those books out! They sound great!



pjlla said:


> Well... you do have to look around, but there is some healthy food to be found.
> 
> I managed to find fruit vendors in many places around the parks... and the fruit was amazingly good.  Even if you think you might want something a bit more "fun", it isn't a bad idea to have a piece of fruit first to fill you up.
> 
> I had the chicken wrap at Pecos Bills on our last trip and it didn't seem terribly "fatty".... It wasn't dry, but it wasn't coated in mayo, like chicken salad would be.... plus I was able to add lettuce and tomato and pickles from their awesome toppings bar.... and I kind of "picked off" the excess wrap and mostly ate the chicken.  You can also get sliced apple instead of chips or fries for a side.
> 
> There are decent salads available all over the place.  And almost any item can be purchased alone.... fries are NOT a required side dish!
> 
> I enjoyed a side of couscous salad from the Moroccan restaurant in WS  and it was yummy and didn't feel at all fatty or greasy in my mouth.  Couscous, raisins, chick peas, chopped green pepper... a bit spicy and sweet and very delicious.
> 
> We didn't do any buffets this last trip, but when I have done them in the past, I try very hard to first take a full look at everything that is offered, so I can sort of make a game plan.  Then I try to fill up with something low cal, like a salad or broth based soup.  From there I take a small portion of just the things that look FABULOUS (like prime rib), and then taste them.  If they are truly fabulous and worth the calories, I will eat my entire portion (and maybe even go back for more!), but if they aren't great, I leave them on my plate.   I do the same with desserts.  That way I have enjoyed some truly wonderful and memorable foods, but haven't wasted calories on stuff that is just okay.
> 
> You CAN eat healthy and delicious foods at Disney... it just takes a bit of work.



Thanks pjlla for sharing your plan for Disney!



Connie96 said:


> Okay. This one hit me like a slap to the back of the head (you know, Gibbs style on NCIS). I am SUCH a "clean plate" kinda girl. Seriously. It doesn't seem to matter if I really like it or if it's just okay. I mean I don't eat things that I genuinely dislike, but seriously - if it's just *meh* then go get something that's actually worth it! Big fat DUH moment for me there. Thanks, P!



I was one of those "clean plate" girls too. Now, I'm better about it and not afraid to either order smaller portions or take some home. The only time I won't take some home is when I got to something last night's retirement dinner. It was actually a reasonable portion, but lots of people took food home. 



mikamah said:


> The salad bar at all star movies was awesome, if it hasn't changed.  It wasn't a salad bar, but the cm would make your salad for you using whatever you chose, and there were lots of choices.  I'll check it out in august.



Yes, please do. That sounds great!



donac said:


> I enjoyed ordering kids meals last time we were there.  Dh loves the pineapple spears you can get.  I have liked the oatmeal at some of the food courts.
> 
> Crazy week since we are getting ready for the end of the school year.  Graduation next Wednesday, exams start on tomorrow for seniors and Friday for underclassmen.  Just trying to get my grades finished and my classrooom cleaned.  I saw the general schedule for next year in guidance this afternoon.  It has me teaching 2 new classes.  It is the best schedule anyone could have.  All honors classes but I really don't want 2 new classes but I will take whatever I get.
> 
> Was supposed to go mow filaw's lawn but dh had a bad day at schooll so we are not going today.  I guess it will get pushed off until Monday.  Tomorrow night I have to go out to an Eagle ceremony for a student.  Friday we are having a lunch after exams to celebrate a friend's retirement.  A lot of friends who have retired are coming so it should be fun.  Sat I am going into the city to see Mary Poppins with ds2 and dsis.  Sunday back up to north jersey for a father's day barbeque at another dsis's house.  then we have to fit in Toy Story 3 on Friday night.  Too much going on.



I love the fruit WDW offers. I usually buy at least 1 piece a day. We bring our own cereal and oatmeal, but we love that they offer both.

Enjoy your last few days of school! You sound so busy! 



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, I better get ready to go to this picnic. Hopefully I'll get all filled up on good, healthy salad. I should probably say... Hopefully there's a good, healthy salad there for me to fill up on, otherwise I'll be starving all evening!
> 
> Have a great evening everybody!
> 
> Bree



Hope the picnic went well!



Connie96 said:


> I have created a Excel spreadsheet that includes a place to weigh-in each week of this challenge and uses that to calculate the change in pounds and by percent. If anyone would like a copy of it, PM me your email address and I will send it out.
> 
> I'm within 20 pounds of goal, so I'm losing fairly slow (but steady!!). Because of where I am on my journey, the chances of me making it into the top 10 losers is pretty darn small, but after seeing the results posted today I thought I might like to see my percentages as I go. So, I created this spreadsheet.
> 
> Let me know if interested and I'll forward it to you.



Thanks for offering!



keenercam said:


> Have a great, on-plan evening, everyone!



Hope you had one too!


----------



## gardengirlct

Way to go Kathy on your race!  I know that once I lose some weight I want to try a 5K and I'm seriously thinking about the Princess 1/2.
Well my sore throat is now a full blown cold and I broke a tooth. I have a dentist appt for this am, tooth doesn't hurt but I am going on vacation to Reno on Tuesday and am afraid it would bother me when I am there. It's in the back so at least you can't see it. I hate going to the dentist when I'm feeling fine, never mind when I feel horrible.
My eating has been better but I haven't been walking as I just feel so tired. I have alot to do to get ready for vacation and no energy. I also need to try and post enough today so I can officially weigh in. 
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## cclovesdis

Octoberbride03 said:


> *Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?*
> 
> Was I looking for any?







pjlla said:


> Evening all!  Change of plans and DD has decided that she CANNOT fit in a swim practice tonight since she has TWO finals tomorrow.  I think she made the right decision, but I'm a bit bummed because I was going to go to Macy's and pick out my birthday present!  I decided I want to start collecting some Fiestaware and DH told me to go pick out six place settings and that would be my b.day present from him!  Now I'm excited.   But it can wait until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> For those of you who eat cold cereal for breakfast (or for anyone, of course), have you ever tried almond milk?  Honestly, on cereal, I'm not sure I can tell the difference from cow's milk.  One cup of the Blue Diamond Almond Breeze, unsweetened vanilla is 40 calories/1 point (I believe the sweetened vanilla is 60 calories) versus 110 calories for a cup of 1% milk.  Big calorie savings there. You might want to give it a try.



What a great birthday present! Sorry, no almond milk for me. Not a nut person.




Well, I am off. My hour got cut short due to a computer problem. For some reason my computer shut down improperly last night (strange, because I shut it down like I usually do), so it took a while to start up. Oh well. I promise I will catch up with all of you. I have a party to go again tonight, so it might be late. Last night's was a complete surprse. I was told it would be on Saturday. Oh well to that too.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## tigger813

Back from a 3 mile walk with my mom! Beautiful day today! Love walking by the lake every morning! Just so peaceful!

Congrats Kathy on the 5K! I need to get training for one if I'm going to do a 1/2 with Redwalker in October. 

Feel asleep with the remote in my hand last night. DH got home at 10:30. Hoping to get in another walk this afternoon or tonight. I was up a bit this morning but that was from the pizza last night. That's what you get when you eat 4 pieces! I'll do better today! Hopefully there will be lots of fruit at DD2s preschool graduation.

Tomorrow we're going over to DD1s best friend's house for a cookout after school. They are out at 11:30 so we'll come back here and get stuff together to go over for the cookout. Swimming all afternoon will be great since it will be so hot! DH is off tomorrow so he can join us!


I'll check in again later. After I put DD1 on the bus I will come back and grind up veggies for the meatloaf we are having for supper tonight! YUMMY!


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> LOL I don't wear makeup so I'm good there. Just need to make sure I bring a whole box of tissues for the blubbering mom section!
> 
> I got a great comment today from one of the other moms too. Her DS was in a lot of trouble this year, like big HUGE trouble and he told his mom that through it all I never gave him a hard time or judged him on his mistakes. I almost lost it right there! He was a kid I didn't think I could reach, but I always acknowledged him and tried to draw him in.
> I told his mom that it takes 30 seconds to do something that alters the course of your life but I wouldn't judge him on those 30 seconds. I judge him on the merits of how he's acted the last 8 years I've known him and he's always been respectful and kind to me and DS13. He's a good kid, he just got a little off course.



That's great that his mom shared that with you!  

Wonder how many calories blubbering burns?  




mikamah said:


> I did it!!!  I ran my first 5K!!!!!!
> It was really so amazing.  A friend of mine did it too, and we met a few other women we knew, so when we got to the park it was nice to chat with them.  My sister came with her two kids and watched Michael for me.  This was a womans run for a scholarship fund for this woman Louise Rossetti who's daughter was brutally killed in 1981 at the age of 26.  Louise started running to deal with her loss, so on the way up to the starting line, I met her and said hello, and then I started to cry (for the first time).  Of note, I am a cry-er.  The death of my mom is a year ago the 26th, and I've really tried to focus on the running to help keep me from turning to food, so I got it together, and we laughed because my sister and friend are also cry-ers, and Karen my friend said, oh, you must be irish.
> 
> We went to the back of the starting line, and the race began, and we ran by Michael and gang, and I was going a little faster than I should, and getting very short of breath, so I slowed down, and walked for a bit, and thought, what was I thinking to even attempt this, but I plugged away, walking and jogging, and when I hit one mile there was a man there telling us our times, and I was at 13.30 seconds, which is faster than I usually go, so that really pumped me up to keep at it, and mile 2 I was at 28 something.  My goal was to finish, but I really wanted to finish below 45 minutes since I usually average 15-16 minutes per mile, so when I had one mile left and it was only 28 min gone, I was so excited, and thought I was going to make it in less than 45.
> 
> The last 100 yards or so, is down the driveway of the park and to the finish line, and I could hear everyone cheering, and I started to get teary again before I even got down there, but I kept it together, and ran the rest through the crowd, and saw Michael and the others who had finished, but once I went past them, I saw 43 min on the time clock, and was psyched.  I went through and got some water, and composed myself, and went caught up with them.  My time was 43:19 with a pace of 13.57 min/miles.  I came in 357th out of probably 367 runners, but I don't care.  I finished what I set out to do, did better than I thought I could, and am so proud of myself.  I went faster than I have ever gone.  I set my first PR, and am so excited.
> 
> Now, that feeling in the first mile of "what was I thinking?" is now completely gone and replaced with, "when can I do another race?"
> 
> I guess I rambled, but want to thank all of you here for all the support, encouragement, and inspiration you have given me.



Your are AWESOME!!!!  I felt the same way when I started mine "what was I thinking?!"  What a great accomplishment Kathy!



redwalker said:


> Well, I am back from a new potential client for photographing their daughters Bar Mitzvah in November.  This will help pay for half of our new puppy that is coming in early September.  I am so excited!  I can't wait to get back to the love of walking again.  I have to say that doing push-ups every night/weights and watching my calorie intake has been doing the trick, even though I haven't been power walking like I use to.  Lots of garden and yard work as well.  I hope everyone is having a good day, and wakes with to a fantastic tomorrow!



Hooray getting closer to the new puppy! 



flipflopmom said:


> Ann's right, killer quads, Connie!
> 
> Well, it's *4:24.*  I had some sort of Disney dream, can't remember it.  Tried to go back to sleep, couldn't.  So here I am!    I guess I need some extra time in this day.....soooo much to do!
> 
> *6am update*.  I'm giggling now.  Forgot to mention that when I got up, I almost stepped on DD1 (10).  She bunkered down beside my bed at some point during the night.  When DH got up at 4:45, DD2 came pitter pattering, and I finally got her back to bed.  DH came downstairs smiling.  HE NEVER DOES this, so not a morning person!  Our chihuahua, that's usually really chill in the mornings, is even acting like he had one tequila shot too many!  Yep, it's almost WDW time!
> 
> 30-45 more minutes should see my class work done, provided the pixie dust stops flying!  I've got some stuff printing now, so I had to check in!  Once that's done, my mind can totally focus on getting ready. I'm also one of those obsessive people that HAS to have a clean house when I leave.  I can't stand to come home sad from a trip to a messy house.  I'll be popping in and out all day, just to help me focus!
> 
> Taryn



I have to have a clean house when I get home too.  Very fun that everyone is getting so excited - you definitely need this break!



gardengirlct said:


> Way to go Kathy on your race!  I know that once I lose some weight I want to try a 5K and I'm seriously thinking about the Princess 1/2.
> Well my sore throat is now a full blown cold and I broke a tooth. I have a dentist appt for this am, tooth doesn't hurt but I am going on vacation to Reno on Tuesday and am afraid it would bother me when I am there. It's in the back so at least you can't see it. I hate going to the dentist when I'm feeling fine, never mind when I feel horrible.
> My eating has been better but I haven't been walking as I just feel so tired. I have alot to do to get ready for vacation and no energy. I also need to try and post enough today so I can officially weigh in.
> Hope everyone has a great day.



Yuck the dentist when you have a cold - not fun! Hopefully this cold will pass quickly for you and you'll get your energy back.


----------



## mikamah

Thanks for all the congrats.  I feel like I am still on a high, and very motivated to stick to ww and lose some more weight so I will be able to run faster and longer.  

Jen, I like your ideas to help me remember all the details.  It is amazing how quickly the good feelings can fade from your memory, and I don't want to forget this.  I Love making scrapbooks for Michael so that the pictures and memories stay alive within him.  I think I should start a running scrapbook.  Michael took my camera and took some pictures last night, and I'll have to take one of me in the shirt.  

Taryn- Hope you dd is feeling better soon.  Better this week than next week.

I'm off to work early today.

Have a happy, healthy, active day everyone.  Drink all that water today to flush those pounds away from the scale tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MushyMushy

I've completely fallen off the wagon this week.  Last week, I decided to try to wean myself off of sleeping pills (don't believe anyone who says Ambien is "non habit forming"! it's as addictive as anything else). My sleep is so messed up and I just want to do nothing, I have no motivation, and no ambition. 

Have any of you gone through something like this? It's almost not worth it! Anyway, I'm still here, still want to do weigh ins, but it's going to be difficult for a little while until I get myself straightened out.


----------



## lisah0711

Hope that all of you with headaches, colds and sick kiddos get to feeling better soon!  

A *big* thank you to cclovesdis for being our coach this week and a *big* welcome to maiziezoe our new coach tomorrow.  We couldn't do a challenge without you!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Drive by post



 Waving as you drive by . . . 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I cant wait to hear how you did and Im sure you are going to be ready to sign up for your next one right away.  They become addicting!



There speaks the voice of experience!  



Rose&Mike said:


> And I'm with you on the not believing you have a child that age. I got carded last week, so I can't possible have an almost 19 y.o.



 Neither one of you are old enough to have kids that age!  



mikamah said:


> Now, that feeling in the first mile of "what was I thinking?" is now completely gone and replaced with, "when can I do another race?"
> 
> I guess I rambled, but want to thank all of you here for all the support, encouragement, and inspiration you have given me.



 You did it!  You ran your first 5K and set your first PR!    Sounds like a great time and a great race.  Next stop Princess 2011!    I'm so proud of you!  



redwalker said:


> Well, I am back from a new potential client for photographing their daughters Bar Mitzvah in November.  This will help pay for half of our new puppy that is coming in early September.  I am so excited!  I can't wait to get back to the love of walking again.  I have to say that doing push-ups every night/weights and watching my calorie intake has been doing the trick, even though I haven't been power walking like I use to.  Lots of garden and yard work as well.  I hope everyone is having a good day, and wakes with to a fantastic tomorrow!



, redwalker, I know you miss your four footed family member.  A new puppy will be fun and it will bring back lots of memories of your other dog because I think we kind of forget those puppy days -- sort of like how those toddler days fade.  



jenanderson said:


> *I am so proud of you!!!!  You are amazing and I knew you could do it all along!*
> 
> As I read about it, I just felt so happy for you.  Be sure you write all this down someplace so you can always remember how great it was.
> 
> I have started to do a few things that will help me remember these great moments in my life...here are things I do that you might want to think about....
> 
> 1.  I write down everything I can remember about the race.
> 2.  I put all my photos together (be sure to get one with your race shirt and/or medal).
> 3.  Take after pictures - close up of just the shirt, close up of just the medal, close up of your bib.
> 4.  Keep your bib.
> 5.  Print outs of official times and other things about the race that I have on paper.
> 
> I am then putting everything together in a memory book.
> *
> WAY TO GO!!!!*



This is a great idea, jen, I am going to remember this for my races.  



N&B'smom said:


> I LOVE IT!!  I'd like to introduce you to our Lord Stanley!



Shelby, your Lord Stanley is adorable, too.  I love dogs with gray muzzles -- it makes them distinguished and shows they have humans who care for them even as they age.  



Connie96 said:


> I just recently decided to do some kind of running scrapbook too. I'm not really a scrapbook person, but I have started collecting a few items - bibs, newspaper clippings and I do plan to buy the official photos too, when available. Speaking of which... here is my finish line photo from the Susan G Komen 5K back in April: http://www.josesphotography.com/box/index.php?module=media&pId=102&id=38362



Connie, you look great!  Like an experienced runner and not even looking like it was the end of the race!  



flipflopmom said:


> Ann's right, killer quads, Connie!
> 
> Well, it's *4:24.*  I had some sort of Disney dream, can't remember it.  Tried to go back to sleep, couldn't.  So here I am!    I guess I need some extra time in this day.....soooo much to do!



I've heard that pixie dust makes it hard to sleep, Taryn.    Too bad you guys can't just get in the car and go now!  



gardengirlct said:


> Way to go Kathy on your race!  I know that once I lose some weight I want to try a 5K and I'm seriously thinking about the Princess 1/2.
> Well my sore throat is now a full blown cold and I broke a tooth. I have a dentist appt for this am, tooth doesn't hurt but I am going on vacation to Reno on Tuesday and am afraid it would bother me when I am there. It's in the back so at least you can't see it. I hate going to the dentist when I'm feeling fine, never mind when I feel horrible.
> My eating has been better but I haven't been walking as I just feel so tired. I have alot to do to get ready for vacation and no energy. I also need to try and post enough today so I can officially weigh in.
> Hope everyone has a great day.



Hope that you get to feeling better soon!  



cclovesdis said:


> Well, I am off. My hour got cut short due to a computer problem. For some reason my computer shut down improperly last night (strange, because I shut it down like I usually do), so it took a while to start up. Oh well. I promise I will catch up with all of you. I have a party to go again tonight, so it might be late. Last night's was a complete surprse. I was told it would be on Saturday. Oh well to that too.



Hope the computer gets better soon, CC.   There have been a lot of Windows updates lately.  Ever since we got caught in the McAfee update debacle I cringe when I see those update message.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> I've heard that pixie dust makes it hard to sleep, Taryn.    Too bad you guys can't just get in the car and go now!



Too bad I'm not ready to!!  Hopefully I can be soon!!!! 

Well, I grossely underestimated how long it would take to finish up for class.  45 minutes turned into almost 3 hours   But I think I am DONE!, unless the 2 questions I emailed the professor at 6 get answered in a way I have to change something!!!!!!

It's scary to think I've been up for 5 hours, and it's not even 9:00 yet.

When I said DD was ill, I meant in the Southern terms of "ill as a hornet" cranky, grumpy, angry.  She's not sick, just got overtired and overstimulated, as 3 year olds do best!    Sorry for the incorrect use of the word! 

Mushymushy - we all have those times.  Sounds like you are fighting a withdrawal and getting your body back on it's own patterns.  Even though you are sleepy, try to get some exercise in early in the day to see if it will wake you up.  Make the best choices you can, as you can.  Keep posting, you'll get motivated again.  TRUST ME!  I had a give up day Tuesday, and the support here got me going again.  You can do this!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

Connie96 said:


> Well, my mom has recently started riding her bike with me during my runs. My neice is determined to run with me on weekends when she can. And, my DD does a little Shred with me. A 3yo with 1lb weights. That is QUITE amusing!



My 3 year old tries to do things with my 5lb weights!   She can lift them over her head at the same time, but I am scared to death she'll drop them or hurt herself.  I discourage this as much as possible, I see a torn rotator cuff in that precious little clutz's future!

QOTD:  Well, I'm gonna be mean.  For exercise, I want to be ALONE!  No comments from the peanut gallery, no one stealing my weights.  I have to focus!  Now, for active family time, we play ball, chase, *dance*, games, hopscotch, chase fireflies, take walks, etc.


----------



## Nicole786

What an inspiring 5K story!!!  I can't wait to run my first in October...if my ankle ever heals!!

Its getting better so I thought I would try to run this morning and I couldn't.  It wasn't even the pain in my ankle, it was weird, it was like my right leg (where the sprain is) was limping and I couldn't get it to catch up with the other leg -- very strange.  I'm going to try again tomorrow and see if its any better, because even a slight improvement may mean I just need to work myself back into it!


----------



## pjlla

jennz said:


> Pam I'll do your walk for you tonight.    It's actually sunny here right now!  I headed out this morning with my dogs and it rained on us about 1/4 mile out.  At least it was cooler!  DH wants to go for a family walk tonight so.



We ended up heading out for a walk, but just did one lap around the neighborhood (7/10 mi).  DD was stressed over finals and a bit grumpy, my headache was nasty, and I had to pee!  So we ended early.  oh well, at least we moved a bit. But thanks for the offer!! 



flipflopmom said:


> Go P!!!!!!  And that is EXACTLY the plan I have created for buffets, which we do have a lot of.  Who knew I was thinking of a pjilla plan?  At our TS meals, there is something I am looking forward to at each meal, sometimes an app, sometimes an entree, and even a few desserts, even though they usually aren't my weakness.  I am planning to taste the other things I order, or have a salad if it's not the app I want, and then eat the thing I really want only until I am satisfied!
> 
> 
> Next, does almond milk have any calcium?  May be a STUPID question, but I have to make sure I get bunches to keep my leg bones fused and strong!
> 
> Well, I did a bit of shopping myself today.  Got some new running shorts and a tank on sale, tried on a  bunch of stuff, but didn't like something about ALL of it.  My Goodwill trip was successful - I was looking for skorts and sleeveless tops.  I found one skort, and a Mickey tank with the tags still on!  Got DD a $50 leotard that they had hanging with the swimsuits , a skort, and an AE shirt, and DD2 2 Gap dresses and gymboree dress.  I might start going there more often, especially since I basically need a new wardrobe!
> 
> Taryn



Nice job, having a plan in place to help you deal with buffets in a SMART, HEALTHY way!  

Not sure if the almond milk that I buy has any calcium... but I know that several of them are calcium-enriched.  (Sorry... too lazy to walk downstairs and check the container right now!  )  I get most of my calcium from yogurt, cottage cheese, ice cream, and veggies, so I don't worry too much about the milk... I usually only have two or three servings per week of the almond milk... not a big cereal eater and even though I LOVE real milk, I gave up drinking it with meals a few years ago to save calories.  I'd rather eat my calcium than drink it.

Don't you LOVE the Goodwill??  I would say that 80% of my new wardrobe that I have collected as I have lost weight has come from the Goodwill.  If I can take the time, I can usually find plenty of good name brand stuff in good shape.  As I shrink, the stuff can go back to the Goodwill and I get a tax break.  Then I buy a few new things.  

I'm not really picky about brand names, but I have found that there are a few brands that fit me better than others and that hold up better.  I love Gap pants, but I am too cheap to pay mall prices, so I have been happy to find Gap khakis and jeans at the Goodwill.  I love "accent" pieces (like jackets and scarves) from Coldwater Creek and Chicos and have again been lucky to find a few.  



mikamah said:


> I did it!!!  I ran my first 5K!!!!!!
> It was really so amazing.  Now, that feeling in the first mile of "what was I thinking?" is now completely gone and replaced with, "when can I do another race?"
> I guess I rambled, but want to thank all of you here for all the support, encouragement, and inspiration you have given me.



I am so VERY, VERY proud of you!!  I haven't had the nerve to sign up for a real race, so I am truly impressed!  Glad you were able to share all of the race memories with us... it will help you remember the feelings!  Wish I could give you a REAL hug, but here is a virtual one....  Wear your new race shirt PROUDLY!!



cclovesdis said:


> Here is tomorrow's QOTD:
> 
> In last week's episode of Losing It with Jillian, Jillian mentioned that exercise can be fun and family time. How do you get in exercise that meets either or both?



Well... here is an area where I fail miserably.  My exercise is NOT fun.... I run, but I don't love it.  I do WATP, but I only "tolerate" them.  I do circuit training, but I have to force myself through it.  I have YET to find an exercise that is at all FUN for me.

We will occasionally take a family walk (maybe two or three times a YEAR), but that's about it.  DD gets all the exercise she needs at swim.  DS isn't a high energy kid, but he does play soccer and basketball.   DH is a true couch potato.  He does love golf, but only plays maybe 4-5 times a year.  

I have mentioned taking a family walk/hike type of thing on the occasional weekend, but it is usually met with groans, so it either gets skipped or I do it alone.  DS took tennis lessons this year and liked it, so I mentioned maybe we could play once or twice a week at the town court, but he didn't seem too enthusiastic... but I'm going to pursue it.

It looks like this is a part of my life that needs some work!!



flipflopmom said:


> *6am update*.  I'm giggling now.  Forgot to mention that when I got up, I almost stepped on DD1 (10).  She bunkered down beside my bed at some point during the night.  When DH got up at 4:45, DD2 came pitter pattering, and I finally got her back to bed.  DH came downstairs smiling.  HE NEVER DOES this, so not a morning person!  Our chihuahua, that's usually really chill in the mornings, is even acting like he had one tequila shot too many!  Yep, it's almost WDW time!
> 
> 30-45 more minutes should see my class work done, provided the pixie dust stops flying!  I've got some stuff printing now, so I had to check in!  Once that's done, my mind can totally focus on getting ready. I'm also one of those obsessive people that HAS to have a clean house when I leave.  I can't stand to come home sad from a trip to a messy house.  I'll be popping in and out all day, just to help me focus!
> 
> Taryn



Count me as another person who can't STAND leaving a messy house behind when I go on vacation.  You already come home sad and usually with suitcases full of laundry... why compound the problem and come home to a mess??  DSIL usually has a relative who has a cleaning service come in and clean while she is gone... she leaves a messy house, goes on vacation, and comes home to a clean house.... IDEAL!!!  I gotta see if I can swing a situation like that this year!!



gardengirlct said:


> Way to go Kathy on your race!  I know that once I lose some weight I want to try a 5K and I'm seriously thinking about the Princess 1/2.
> Well my sore throat is now a full blown cold and I broke a tooth. I have a dentist appt for this am, tooth doesn't hurt but I am going on vacation to Reno on Tuesday and am afraid it would bother me when I am there. It's in the back so at least you can't see it. I hate going to the dentist when I'm feeling fine, never mind when I feel horrible.
> My eating has been better but I haven't been walking as I just feel so tired. I have alot to do to get ready for vacation and no energy. I also need to try and post enough today so I can officially weigh in.
> Hope everyone has a great day.



Feel better!  Enjoy Reno!!  



MushyMushy said:


> I've completely fallen off the wagon this week.  Last week, I decided to try to wean myself off of sleeping pills (don't believe anyone who says Ambien is "non habit forming"! it's as addictive as anything else). My sleep is so messed up and I just want to do nothing, I have no motivation, and no ambition.



Insomnia can definitely cause STRESS...which of course, can easily turn into stress eating!  

I can sympathize a bit.  I sleep well, but when I am tired that is when I am MOST VULNERABLE to making bad choices about food and exercise.  I have discovered this over the last two years and it was a bit of an eye-opener.  I can resist almost anything of temptation.... EXCEPT when I am tired!  

Get the sleeping situation under control.  That will make you feel better.  THEN you can work on getting the food and exercise under control.  One step at a time!  Before you know it, your life will feel more in control, you will have more  motivation and ambition, and maybe you will even be sleeping better!  Good job getting off the meds!  



Happy Thursday morning all!   DD is off to her last two finals.  DS is home for his first full day of summer vacation.  I wasn't feeling like a run this morning, so I did a 45 minute WATP video (haven't done that in ages!). I use 5 lb ankle weights, a 2 lb. weight belt, and 1 lb. wrist weights.... I put my all into it and it felt like a GREAT workout!  Plus I used 3 lb. hand weights instead of the 1 lb wapt weighted balls.... I was huffing, puffing, and sweating!  Nice for a change from the running.  

I've had breakfast and my shower and now I am going to treat myself to a few hours at the scrapping table.  Been trying to get there for a few days, but I keep getting side tracked with real life stuff!  But not today.... the basket of laundry will NOT call my name today!  (But I will make my bed. )

Can't wait for TS3 tomorrow!!!  I'm going to look around today and figure out what theater and show time we will head to.  DH has a hard time with 3-D so we need to find a theater showing it "regular".  Plus we figure it will be PACKED and we need to arrive at least an hour ahead, so we need to plan our day.  DH bought Twizzlers and Junior Mints at Target today, so I guess we just need M&Ms and popcorn and we are ready!! 

I'll be back later to chat!................P


----------



## flipflopmom

Almost forgot!  Happy Birthday pjilla!!!


----------



## redwalker

In last week's episode of Losing It with Jillian, Jillian mentioned that exercise can be fun and family time. How do you get in exercise that meets either or both?


We love to kayak, bike and hike/geocache together!  I love doing any or all these activities together, not only are we moving our bodies in a good healthy way, it is FREE!  


I have to make a DVD of the whole year for my kindergarteners class, bake cookies for her end of year party tomorrow(which is dangerous for me, chocolate chip is deadly..but I will be ok), have a play day, go to a end of the year picnic for her tonight, and shop/pack for camping in VT this weekend for the balloon festival.  I don't know how I will do all this..but I will.

Happy Thursday all..stay on track!


----------



## disneymom2one

QUOTD (finally one I have time to answer)

My 14 year old and I walk one of the dogs every morning together.  She usually will talk more on the walks then at other times.  We also walk as a family on weekends.


----------



## maiziezoe

flipflopmom said:


> Ann's right, killer quads, Connie!
> 
> Well, it's *4:24.*  I had some sort of Disney dream, can't remember it.  Tried to go back to sleep, couldn't.  So here I am!    I guess I need some extra time in this day.....soooo much to do!
> 
> *6am update*.  I'm giggling now.  Forgot to mention that when I got up, I almost stepped on DD1 (10).  She bunkered down beside my bed at some point during the night.  When DH got up at 4:45, DD2 came pitter pattering, and I finally got her back to bed.  DH came downstairs smiling.  HE NEVER DOES this, so not a morning person!  Our chihuahua, that's usually really chill in the mornings, is even acting like he had one tequila shot too many!  Yep, it's almost WDW time!
> 
> 30-45 more minutes should see my class work done, provided the pixie dust stops flying!  I've got some stuff printing now, so I had to check in!  Once that's done, my mind can totally focus on getting ready. I'm also one of those obsessive people that HAS to have a clean house when I leave.  I can't stand to come home sad from a trip to a messy house.  I'll be popping in and out all day, just to help me focus!
> 
> Taryn



I had a restless night last night too. I woke up at 2:30 and didn't fall back to sleep until the birds were chirping and the sun was coming up.

I dislike coming home to a messy house too. Even if we are just going to the grocery store, I feel like I need to have the whole house clean before we go. I think it is because my living room is the first room I see when I walk through the front door. It's hard to keep up with though because my 3 and 5 year olds are MESSY!



lisah0711 said:


> Hope that all of you with headaches, colds and sick kiddos get to feeling better soon!
> 
> A *big* thank you to cclovesdis for being our coach this week and a *big* welcome to maiziezoe our new coach tomorrow.  We couldn't do a challenge without you!



Thanks Lisa (when I type your name I say "Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeesaaaaaaaaaaaa" to myself because that's what I call my favorite neighbor. lol)

I am excited to be the coach next week. I have some fun questions... and every day I am going to ask "what's for dinner?" I am hoping it will help others in the group think of new things to eat when the dreaded meal time is approaching.


----------



## maiziezoe

Good morning everyone!

The kids and I were going to hop the train and head to Chicago to have lunch with DS-22 to celebrate his birthday but he took pity on me (I am NOT a city girl and we were just there last Friday for the Blackhawks parade) so he is coming out here and we are going to lunch, picking up Stanley and I am making him his favorite dinner, Chicken taco's. He is going to spend the night here too. I am so excited. My DD-3 ADORES her biggest (and best, she says) brother and her excitement is contagious. I love how much my bookends (oldest kid and youngest kid) love each other.  I have some friends that thought I was crazy having kids so far apart in age (19 years) but they are so very close. I love watching them interact. It warms my black old heart. 


*In last week's episode of Losing It with Jillian, Jillian mentioned that exercise can be fun and family time. How do you get in exercise that meets either or both?*

I am another one who doesn't exercise with my family. It's really the ONLY time I have away from my kids. My DD-13 keeps asking me if she can run with me, and I would love for her to come along, but the selfish side of me wants to be alone with my thoughts. 

However, when the weather is nice, the little kids and I will walk to the park, which is a mile round trip. But I don't really consider that exercise because we walk R-E-A-L-L-Y slow. 

I'm off like a dirty shirt!


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)! *

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

It is summertime and that means it might be time to mix it up a bit with our Challenge of the Week (COW)!   Here is how our new COW will work.

*PART ONE:  *The first part of the COW will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit.  Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.

*NEW and EXCITING:  *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes!  I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:  *The second part of the COW will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread.  Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*COW 4*

*PART ONE*
Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
Journal your food each day (1 point for each day)
Spend 10 minutes on yourself (1 point for each day)


When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX eating 2 veggies
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes
XX days of journaling food
XX days of doing something for yourself

This challenge runs from Friday, June 18, 2010 to Thursday June 24, 2010. On Friday June 25, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*PART TWO*
It seems there are a few of us here who like to paint our nails different colors.  I know that I do it because it makes me feel just a bit more fun!

Part 2 of the COW this week is on one day when you do something special for yourself, try to paint your nails a summery color.  Be sure to post about the color you used and describe it to us all!

Great Job with week 3 of the COW!  

Thanks for sending your information...I hope you are enjoying the COW and enjoying a healthier you!

Keep up the great work!
Jen


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  I posted the COW early because we are off on our way to our cabin.  I am not sure if I will have access to the internet until Monday afternoon.  

Please still send your COW information to me via PM tomorrow (my box is cleared out so there is plenty of room for everyone!)

*Taryn - *HAVE A WONDERFUL TRIP!  I won't chat with you until you are back but I hope you have a magical vacation!!!

*pjilla - *HAVE A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  In case you missed it...you are one of the winners of the COW for last week!!!  If you PM me your address, I will mail you fantastic prize!

*COW Winners - *All other prizes are on their way!  Be on the lookout for an envelope from Minnesota!

That's all because I have to go!  Have a wonderful and healthy weekend!
Jen


----------



## lisah0711

*Happy Birthday, pjlla!*

 I hope that you have a wonderful, wonderful day!


----------



## N&B'smom

lisah0711 said:


> H
> Shelby, your Lord Stanley is adorable, too.  I love dogs with gray muzzles -- it makes them distinguished and shows they have humans who care for them even as they age.



 Awww, thank you!  He's 13 now and I know our time with him is limited.    He brings us so much joy!!!!

So..........................as for my diet and all this week.  I've been doing pretty well but still not seeing any results.  I think I need to kick it up a notch, I have had NO time to exercise at all.  But I see a light at the end of the tunnel and will get some in tonight (if time allows between dropping my DS at baseball then my DD at softball only to go back and get him to go back to her game.  Then when I get home I need to make cupcakes to take into my DD's class tomorrow to celebrate her summer birthday).  So, I don't know if after all of that I will get a chance but if not, by Sunday my schedule will be more open!!  

I'm thinking that maybe after I tuck my DD in that my DS and I will go for a walk.  It'll be cooler then and a nice way to end our day!  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PJILLA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connie96

maiziezoe said:


> Great picture!!! You look like a runner!





flipflopmom said:


> Ann's right, killer quads, Connie!





lisah0711 said:


> Connie, you look great!  Like an experienced runner and not even looking like it was the end of the race!



Yall are so sweet. I'll tell you, though, I FELT like a real runner that day. After thunderstorming all night, the sun came out bright and gorgeous, but still cool out. It was a FANTASTIC day for a race. I set my current 5K PR that day at 27:55 and didn't even come close to placing - EVERYBODY had a great race that day.



flipflopmom said:


> My 3 year old tries to do things with my 5lb weights!   She can lift them over her head at the same time, but I am scared to death she'll drop them or hurt herself.  I discourage this as much as possible, I see a torn rotator cuff in that precious little clutz's future!



Well, thankfully, DD goes for the little ones. She's grabbed up the bigger ones before, but she likes the little ones better. Clutz??  I'm surprised *I* haven't broken parts of me yet. And, DD's little shins are constantly covered with little bruises. I don't know what she bumps into all the time, but it must be a daily occurrence to keep bruises like that! 



jenanderson said:


> *PART ONE*
> Eat 2 vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
> Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
> Journal your food each day (1 point for each day)
> Spend 10 minutes on yourself (1 point for each day)



Well, if we count our DIS time, I think we'll all get our points for "me time" this week!



jenanderson said:


> *PART TWO*
> Part 2 of the COW this week is on one day when you do something special for yourself, try to paint your nails a summery color.  Be sure to post about the color you used and describe it to us all!



I know there are very quiet lurker guys out there participating in our challenge. I think we'd all like to hear from you guys this week! 

I really haven't painted my fingernails in... well, just over 3 years. My two sisters and I got manicures on Mother's Day 2007, two days before DD was born. I generally like my fingernails clean, but I do try to keep my toes polished during sandal season. When it comes to colors, I'm a traditional red, pink, beigy non-color or French kinda girl, but DD has been asking for green, so maybe I'll give it a try. Maybe...

And...  pjlla!!  Have a great one!


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

QOTD- I usually walk with my family. Most often my sister but also my Mom, dogs, and even my niece in her stroller all come along sometimes! But I can go faster if it just my sister and I! 

Fell asleep too early last night and didn't have my healthy evening snack so I only consumed 970 calories! I woke up feeling empty and lethargic this morning....but once I drank my slim fast I felt better almost immediately! I walked 2 miles yesterday so I definitely needed more than what I ate!


----------



## redwalker

lisah0711 said:


> *Happy Birthday, pjlla!*
> 
> I hope that you have a wonderful, wonderful day!



Happy Happy Birthday pjila!!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## flipflopmom

Connie96 said:


> Well, thankfully, DD goes for the little ones. She's grabbed up the bigger ones before, but she likes the little ones better. Clutz??  I'm surprised *I* haven't broken parts of me yet. And, DD's little shins are constantly covered with little bruises. I don't know what she bumps into all the time, but it must be a daily occurrence to keep bruises like that!



When I re read, I could see how that could be taken wrongly.  MY DD IS A CLUTZ!!!!  Not referring to yours!  We call her Kramer, b/c she always makes an entrance by crashing into something! 2 ER visits, very scary ones, due to accidents for her, in 3 years!  

Well, I have to leave for gymnastics in 2 hours, and virtually NOTHING has been accomplished.  Did get the memory card cleared off, after spending a full hour trying to find CD's to transfer it to!!!!  I gave DD a full list, by the half hour, of what she needed to accomplish.  I think she's more on track than I am!  Got some laundry done... Ugh.    Time to "dig a little deeper", b/c I am "almost there"!  (Can you tell we are watching Princess and the Frog?)


----------



## N&B'smom

I was just sitting here at work a little while ago (after I posted above) thinking how I wish I had time to exercise.  So, we have a VERY long hall here at work.  I'm here pretty much alone all the time.  So, I measured it and calculated to see how many times back and forth would equal a mile.  I just got done so at least I have 1 mile under my belt for the day!!!   This is something I can do each day that I'm here!!


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> When I re read, I could see how that could be taken wrongly.  MY DD IS A CLUTZ!!!!  Not referring to yours!  We call her Kramer, b/c she always makes an entrance by crashing into something! 2 ER visits, very scary ones, due to accidents for her, in 3 years!



Oh, I knew what you meant. It was just saying she hasn't quite cornered the market on clutz-y-ness.  Although, I can say that my DD hasn't ended up in the ER so far, so maybe we're doing better than I thought. 



N&B'smom said:


> I was just sitting here at work a little while ago (after I posted above) thinking how I wish I had time to exercise.  So, we have a VERY long hall here at work.  I'm here pretty much alone all the time.  So, I measured it and calculated to see how many times back and forth would equal a mile.  I just got done so at least I have 1 mile under my belt for the day!!!   This is something I can do each day that I'm here!!



Way to go, girl! I like knocking out a little exercise at the office too. Sometimes I walk the parking lot during a break and I try to always take the stairs. You definitely gotta take it where you can get it!!


----------



## brinalyn530

pjlla said:


> For those of you who eat cold cereal for breakfast (or for anyone, of course), have you ever tried almond milk?  Honestly, on cereal, I'm not sure I can tell the difference from cow's milk.  One cup of the Blue Diamond Almond Breeze, unsweetened vanilla is 40 calories/1 point (I believe the sweetened vanilla is 60 calories) versus 110 calories for a cup of 1% milk.  Big calorie savings there. You might want to give it a try.


I tried the almond milk last summer. It was too thin/watery for my liking to have on my cereal, but it tasted pretty good on its own. I cant do skim milk, but if youre used to that consistency the almond milk may work for you in cereal. I havent bought any more than the one or two cartons last summer since I wasnt in love with it. Im not sure about the calcium, most brands are probably fortified, but I guess youd really have to read the packages to know for sure. 

Kathy  Congrats on your race! That is so awesome!

Shelby  Your Stanley is also a cutie! And I love the new profile pic, you look great!

Thursdays QOTD - In last week's episode of Losing It with Jillian, Jillian mentioned that exercise can be fun and family time. How do you get in exercise that meets either or both?
DS and I like to play Wii and play tennis  play because were both pretty horrible at it, but at least we sweat and have fun. We rarely have time for either during school because of all the activities and homework, but I am going to try to make that kind of healthy fun a priority for the summer. 

Connie  Great race picture! You make running look so effortless there. 

I wish I could shop at a Goodwill/Salvation Army. Then Id be able to actually buy myself clothes on a regular basis instead of having to wear too big stuff until I save up enough money for the smaller sizes. Maybe Ill start small by actually going inside one (as opposed to just dropping stuff off outside) and see how I can progress from there. 



pjlla said:


> DSIL usually has a relative who has a cleaning service come in and clean while she is gone... she leaves a messy house, goes on vacation, and comes home to a clean house.... IDEAL!!!  I gotta see if I can swing a situation like that this year!!
> 
> Insomnia can definitely cause STRESS...which of course, can easily turn into stress eating!
> 
> I can sympathize a bit.  I sleep well, but when I am tired that is when I am MOST VULNERABLE to making bad choices about food and exercise.  I have discovered this over the last two years and it was a bit of an eye-opener.  I can resist almost anything of temptation.... EXCEPT when I am tired!
> 
> Get the sleeping situation under control.  That will make you feel better.  THEN you can work on getting the food and exercise under control.  One step at a time!  Before you know it, your life will feel more in control, you will have more motivation and ambition, and maybe you will even be sleeping better!  Good job getting off the meds!


I used to have a cleaning service, but havent been able to afford it since we moved into the townhouse (we were in a condo). I will be paying off my car early next year and have already planned to use that extra money to hire a new service. I cannot wait! Having a clean house makes me happy and not having to clean it myself makes me ecstatic!

I completely agree about being especially vulnerable to making bad choices when Im tired. When I dont get the rest I need, Im grumpy, hungry, and have no motivation to do anything. Getting good rest is my number one health priority because if I cant do that I know its infinitely harder to keep up with my eating and exercise. Good luck to you, MushyMushy, sending you good sleep wishes!

pjilla - Happy Birthday! 

Gotta get some work done, I'll try to check back later.

Happy Thursday everyone!

Bree


----------



## brinalyn530

Oh, I forgot to mention how the picnic went last night...

There was no salad . Her CSA pickup is on Wednesday and she didn't have enough time to get everything washed and prepped before the picnic so she ended up just bringing tomatoes (which were pretty good) and onions (white, store bought, meh). I was getting pretty antsy until I saw that the hostess was grilling and she didn't burn any of the hotdogs (or hamburgers either, but I couldn't have eaten a hamburger since they were "homemade"). So, I had a hotdog with onions, a little ketchup and mustard, and some tomato slices. I also had a smallish piece of cake since I was still hungry. I don't have the calorie count on the cake, but I'm pretty sure I still ended up within range. I was really looking forward to that salad though... oh well. 

I'll definitely have to get to the farmers market this weekend and get some good lettuces. I've been disappointed in the ones I've been getting the past few weeks from the store, even Whole Foods' have been wilty for some reason. 

Anyways... back to work!

Bree


----------



## tigger813

redwalker said:


> In last week's episode of Losing It with Jillian, Jillian mentioned that exercise can be fun and family time. How do you get in exercise that meets either or both?
> 
> 
> We love to kayak, bike and hike/geocache together!  I love doing any or all these activities together, not only are we moving our bodies in a good healthy way, it is FREE!
> 
> 
> I have to make a DVD of the whole year for my kindergarteners class, bake cookies for her end of year party tomorrow(which is dangerous for me, chocolate chip is deadly..but I will be ok), have a play day, go to a end of the year picnic for her tonight, and shop/pack for camping in VT this weekend for the balloon festival.  I don't know how I will do all this..but I will.
> 
> Happy Thursday all..stay on track!



Hey there friend! Glad to see you on here again! Have 1 cookie but eat it slowly! I need to make some too! Maybe I'll do that while Izzie watches Toy Story!

Have a fun weekend! Hope to see you soon!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday pjlla!!!!

Hanging out with DD2 watching TS. She's happily a preschool graduate! She looked so cute with the cap on! She's wearing her Preschool Graduate shirt I made her thanks to the Disigns board.

Been good so far today. I ate fruit at the graduation. I did just have my handful of M&Ms. Fighting another headache. I think it's the weather. It's thinking about raining but nothing so far. DD1 will be home in a bit and we're going to run over to DD to get her a Coollatta and I need to pick up a gift card for DD2s dance teacher. We already bought the gift for the other dance teacher.

I ground up carrots, mushrooms, zucchini, and green beans to put in our meatloaf tonight. I'll also make some low fat crescent rolls to go with it!

Hoping to get in another walk tonight but that depends on the weather. I'm going to have some Crystal Light lemonade now and just relax a bit. I'm kind of tired and we will be up late tonight watching the Celtics game tonight so maybe I should try and catch some zzzz's for a bit.


----------



## Dahly

N&B'smom said:


> I was just sitting here at work a little while ago (after I posted above) thinking how I wish I had time to exercise.  So, we have a VERY long hall here at work.  I'm here pretty much alone all the time.  So, I measured it and calculated to see how many times back and forth would equal a mile.  I just got done so at least I have 1 mile under my belt for the day!!!   This is something I can do each day that I'm here!!



Great thinking to use your work environment to get some exercise in! I work from home, so when I let the dog out to go potty and play for a bit, I use that time to make laps around the fence line. I did the same thing..measured and figured out how many laps I need to make a mile!  Happy walking! 

QOTD - DS and I take the dog to the dog park at least 3x a week, it is nice to let puppy play, and it gives DS and I time to talk. We also have a membership at our local nature center, and there are several 1-2 mile trails that we like to walk on the weekends. DS occassionally does Wii Fit and EA Active with me, but now that it is summer, he would rather be out playing with his friends, so his willingness to work out with me has greatly diminished. 
DH will go on a walk with me around the neighborhood every once in a while. Other than that, I am on my own, which is not necessarily a bad thing!

Happy Thursday and  pjlla!!!!

Dahly


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> Hey there friend! Glad to see you on here again! Have 1 cookie but eat it slowly! I need to make some too! Maybe I'll do that while Izzie watches Toy Story!
> 
> Have a fun weekend! Hope to see you soon!



It is good to be back.  Yes, that is a good idea..I will have one, and really enjoy it!  Did you get your wedding shower tape? I gave it to your hubby last night.


----------



## tigger813

redwalker said:


> It is good to be back.  Yes, that is a good idea..I will have one, and really enjoy it!  Did you get your wedding shower tape? I gave it to your hubby last night.



Yes, though I think I already have abut 8 of them downstairs!

So, when's our next girl night?


----------



## flipflopmom

Can someone please tell me how to finish all that I need to do without getting on Dis every 30 minutes to see if anyone there now has posted anything, review menus again, check out the DVC boards, etc.??????  Walking away again...

Okay, so I couldn't stay away, but this thread caught my eye, and went along with the QOTD about healthy food at WDW

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1061628


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'll go back and catch up momentarily...how did I get so many pages behind?! 

I just have to send a shoutout to *JenAnderson!* I received my COW prize today and it was just what I needed! I could not be happier with it (not sure if we're keeping it a secret!), and I know everyone who is lucky enough to be a winner will be thrilled! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

*COW Part 2 Week 3* --

I wasn't at all surprised by the article. I know that when I write down what I eat I do better, for some reason it is harder to make myself do that than to get up at 4:30 am and run...I think it's the accountability. At some level, I don't really want to be responsible for my poor choices. If I don't write it down, I can forget it or minimize it. I also don't know how many WW pts it really was, so I can convince myself I'm still on track...

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

cclovesdis said:


> Here's is today's QOTD:
> 
> Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?



The obvious answer to this is fruit, but who wants to eat fruit on a vacation?  I like to get the "Make Your Own Pasta" at the POR food court. You can add in all the veggies you want and leave out all the not so good for you stuff. The amount they give you is at least 2 servings, so I like to share mine, and eat only half the breadstick. I call it a "modified treat" meal. 

When I was at WDW for Marathon weekend this year, I met *Corinna* in the POR food court, and she showed me an awesome trick --she ordered a kids pasta with apples and milk. Now, I don't know why I couldn't think of this on my own, but that's why she's a maintainer! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

cclovesdis said:


> Here is tomorrow's QOTD:
> In last week's episode of Losing It with Jillian, Jillian mentioned that exercise can be fun and family time. How do you get in exercise that meets either or both?



I usually only get to do this once a year, but I love to get dh and ds to go for a long walk with me. It's usually on Mother's Day, since this is when they are feeling like they should do something with me. We didn't have time this year, so they owe me a walk around the Charles River on the Esplanade. I am looking forward to it! 

And in catch up mode:

Someone asked what we eat for breakfast -- I have a light yogurt, apple, and vitamuffin, for a total of 4 WW pts. It seems like a lot of food to me, but I need to eat more earlier so I'm less hungry later...

*Kathy* -- I am so proud of you and I knew you could do it! Great RR (Race Report), and you did a fantastic job!  

There are some very cute pets out there -- Congratulations to all our owners and the people who serve them 

*N&B'sMom* -- I love to do laps around my office. Whenever I'm the only one there it definitely doesn't hurt! I usually think about my next upcoming trip while I do it. I actually get irritated when other people show up for work and I have to stop. I know, not really the best "worker bee" attitude, but as in other areas of my life, I'm putting my health (mental and physical) first! It allows me to destress and re-evaluate, which makes me more productive in the end. 

*Pamela* --  Hope it's an awesome one! 

Unfortunately, I am way too tired to stay up for the whole Celtics  game...it may not be such a bad thing because that should help me get up at 4:30 for my run tomorrow. I have 4M on tap, I didn't get any mileage in today because my fruit loop SIL (you know you have one!) was sleeping in my workout area. She took ds and a cousin to FL this morning to visit my awesome SIL for a few days. It's just long enough for dh and I to relax a bit and also miss him, he'll be back Sunday. Anyway, I am so worn from work, I don't have a run in me now. I have been totally flat out since I stayed home with ds Monday and Tuesday, and haven't had any DIS time -- I was only able to listen to the DIS podcast while I ate lunch. For anyone who listens and hasn't caught this week's show yet, Kevin's restaurant review is a classic hoot! 

I'd better see about eating dinner so I can get to sleep 

Maria


----------



## mikamah

Thanks for the Cow reminder part two, Maria and enjoy your weekend alone with your hubby.  


jenanderson said:


> *
> PART TWO*
> 
> Read the information on this page:
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=1143
> 
> Post a comment or two about the article or other information you have found that supports the ideas of how journaling promotes weight loss!


   I definitely lose more weight when I am tracking my food.  Even if I go over my weight watchers points, I can still see a loss, but if I am not writing it down, that small bowl of ice cream may turn into two, a handful of chips for 2-3 points would definitely be more like 8-10 if I'm not tracking.  I know for me, keeping track is key, and having done ww many times, the times I'm faithful with the tracking are the times I lost weight.  



> Here is tomorrow's QOTD:
> In last week's episode of Losing It with Jillian, Jillian mentioned that exercise can be fun and family time. How do you get in exercise that meets either or both?


When I run on the weekends, my son will scooter along with me.  We also go to the park and play tennis sometimes, which pretty good exercise since neither of us is very good, so if noone else is there, we tend to play across all 3 courts.  We ride bikes occassionally, but should do that more.  I just asked Michael what else we do that's fun and exercise, and now he wants to go play tennis, so I will.  He really is a good role model for me. 

Happy Birthday Pamela!!!!!  Hope you're having an awesome day!!!

Have a nice evening.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Boy if I dont check in during the day I really miss alot on these boards.  I dont have a lot of time since I need to get my run in before it storms.

Just want to send a big shout out to Kathy for completing your first race and for loving every minute of it.I knew you would and Im so glad your ready to do another one.

 to all of you celebrating birthdays! Hope you have or have had wonderful days.

Great job to those who are eating well and getting in the workouts. Keep up the good work

For those who are having a difficult week or who are not feeling well, keep your head up!  Tomorrow is a new day and a chance to do better, continue to make great choices and keep moving.

Those of you who are getting ready to head on vacation.  Be safe and enjoy yourselves!

Those of you who shared pics of your  they are so cute.  I have a chocolate lab named donovan (after the eagles quarterback donovan mcnabb...who now plays for the redskins  He is the greatest dog ever!

I think that sums up everything I wanted to say.

I however am having some will power issues.  I got my old breakfast today at mcdonalds  #3 which is a bacon egg and cheese biscuit and hashbrown.  I take off the egg.  It was 11 points.  then I had a 6" turkey sandwich from subway for 6pts for lunch.  Then I was starving when I left work at 430 so I stopped at McD's and got a hamburger and sm fry for 11pts. Then my family wanted tacos so I ate 2 with a small amount of meat for 8pts.  Ok total points for today=36  I mean I went totally out of control.  I have no idea what happened.  So thats 12 flex points.  I am going for my 4 mile run so I get some back but still I am disgusted with myself.  Well I will follow my own advice....Tomorrow's a new day.  

QOTD- I actually enjoy running alone.  It is 1 hour out of the day where I am alone and can just unwind.  I do enjoy other activities with my family....taking walks, playing tag, throwing baseball, swimming, and walking along while the kids ride their bikes.

I am off from work tomorrow and monday so i am really looking forward to getting my house together and just spending time with my kiddo's.


----------



## Connie96

brinalyn530 said:


> Connie  Great race picture! You make running look so effortless there.



Thanks, Bree.  It really was a good day for me. I was high on that run for hours after I finished and that had never happened to me before.

Gotta go change so I can hit the road again. Looks like it's clouding up so maybe it won't be as insanely hot as I was anticipating.


----------



## tigger813

Good evening all!

Not sure if I will have a loss and if I do it will be a small one but I'm ok with that. I've walked everyday this week and feel good! Was good for the most part today. Had the meatloaf for dinner with a few potatoes and 3 low fat crescent rolls. Mom wanted ice cream again so we went to Kimball's and picked up some. I ordered a kiddie choc mint oreo but they were out so I got Kahlua crunch. I am proud to say that I only ate a little bit of it. I have at least 2 more servings to go of it. I'll have more tomorrow unless the Celtics really stress me out tonight! Going to have some more water in a few.

Going to enjoy tomorrow with the family at a friend's house for the last day of school cookout and swim party. Going to be really hot here.

I hope to increase my walking next week since I won't have to get the girls ready for school. Our schedule is getting busier for next week but I'll deal with it. Just need to focus on what I should and shouldn't eat. 

Really tired tonight but I want to watch the Celtics game. Planning on another walk in the morning with my neighbor and my mom though I really don't think Mom can keep up with us. I was having to stop and wait a lot this morning with my mom. Hopefully I can also get some walking in during the weekend but we will just have to see how that goes. I'll have to get up early Saturday since it will be so hot and Sunday is going to be crazy in the morning getting the girls ready for the recital. Hoping I can get time in before I get the girls dressed and made up.

Signing off for the night.

 Anyone else going to Disney during Dec. 1-9? We should try and meet at some point. PM me so I can keep track. I know there were at least 2 people from the last challenge but I didn't write it down.


----------



## gardengirlct

QUOTD

Last year I purchased a season pass to the CT state parks. The family liked to go to a different one whenever we could to hike and explore. We will definitely do that again this summer. 
Feeling a little better tonight, spent a little while doing some gardening, and went for a short walk.  But I ate kinda crappy. I can't seem to eat well and exercise in the same day, but overall doing better this week than I have in a long time. As of this morning I was down 2.5lbs since last Friday.


----------



## pjlla

flipflopmom said:


> Almost forgot!  Happy Birthday pjilla!!!





jenanderson said:


> *pjilla - *HAVE A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  In case you missed it...you are one of the winners of the COW for last week!!!  If you PM me your address, I will mail you fantastic prize!
> 
> Jen





lisah0711 said:


> *Happy Birthday, pjlla!*
> 
> I hope that you have a wonderful, wonderful day!





N&B'smom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PJILLA!!!!!!!!!!





Connie96 said:


> And...  pjlla!!  Have a great one!



Thank you everyone!!



N&B'smom said:


> I was just sitting here at work a little while ago (after I posted above) thinking how I wish I had time to exercise.  So, we have a VERY long hall here at work.  I'm here pretty much alone all the time.  So, I measured it and calculated to see how many times back and forth would equal a mile.  I just got done so at least I have 1 mile under my belt for the day!!!   This is something I can do each day that I'm here!!


 NICE!!!



brinalyn530 said:


> pjilla - Happy Birthday!
> 
> Bree





tigger813 said:


> Happy Birthday pjlla!!!!





Worfiedoodles said:


> *Pamela* --  Hope it's an awesome one!
> 
> Maria





mikamah said:


> Happy Birthday Pamela!!!!!  Hope you're having an awesome day!!!



And more thanks!!!  


THANK YOU to everyone for the great birthday thoughts!!  

Today was just kind of an "average" day....my big birthday celebration will be tomorrow, when we go out to eat and see Toy Story 3!!  

I stayed on plan today, but I splurged just a bit on dinner and had the new Orchard Chicken salad from Subway.  It was just 1 point more than the usual turkey breast I have... and it was delicious.  Very lightly dressed chicken with grapes, apple, and raisins!  

Hopefully yesterday's weight will still be there tomorrow.  I will sure be disappointed if it is not.... I have eaten well on plan since yesterday morning and done at least 30 minutes of exercise every day, so no reason I can see why it wouldn't "stick".  

I headed to Macy's to pick out my Fiestaware colors.  Unfortunately, of the 6 colors I wanted, one doesn't seem to be available any longer.  I wanted lemongrass, turquoise, peacock, tangerine, sunflower, and heather.  But the heather seems to be discontinued and even though they show the color on their website, they don't seem to have it any more.  I might end up with cobalt instead... but I was really trying to stick with lighter colors.  Maybe I'll check craigslist or ebay to find the heather.... or splurge on a retired color.... I really love the sea mist green!

I finally spent about an hour at my scrapping table today. It felt good to get back to it.  Plus DH helped me hang the new cabinet I've been painting.  It looks good and holds plenty of "stuff"!  

I found a delicious new frozen yogurt for those of you who like lemon.  About three years ago Friendly's (New England ice cream/restaurant chain) came out with a lemon meringue pie ice cream.... it was FABULOUS and I think that DD  and I ate it about once a week for most of the summer!!  Anyhow, I bought some lemon frozen yogurt today from Turkey Hill that tastes remarkably similar.... and it has 0 grams of fat!!  Lemon yogurt with bits of shortbread (pie crust-ish) and sort of a marshmallow-y swirl (meringue- like).... it will be hard to resist it tonight.... but I HAD to taste it when I got it home from the store today!!

Well, I'm having a bit of a hot flash here, so time to get into my jammies!  

TTYL...................P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I feel so much better now.  I just completed a 1hr run.  Made it 4.75 miles.  Longest run yet.


----------



## tiki23

I have worked out 10 of the last 12 days and have kept my calories on most days between 1,000 and 1,400.  (My birthday was last week  and food is a big love language in our house!  )

I started out dropping steadily but now, not so much and it's making me crazy.  I think I need to push harder and eat more protein - maybe my metabolism is not liking me?


----------



## pinkle

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I feel so much better now.  I just completed a 1hr run.  Made it 4.75 miles.  Longest run yet.


That's awesome It will just get easier from now on......keep it up!

Tomorrow is weigh in....I was just thinking that while I finished a big bowl of cereal (raisin bran)!  Bad idea.  Let's hope it doesn't stick around.
Still have my staples in my foor, I won't be running for a few weeks and my ponch is growing


----------



## flipflopmom

Crashing.  It's been a loong time since 3:30 when I woke up.  Got a lot done today, but not enough!!!!  Not sure how I can get it all done, but I will.  I might have to "gasp" skip my run tomorrow.  I hope not.  Professor finally emailed me suggestions on how to fix something, and I have to get it done by 4pm.  Having my hair highlighted tomorrow, taking kids to my mom's during that appt, then to MIL & FIL to spend the night, then I HAVE to pack.  My clothes are in a basket, girls' are bagged, DH's are all over the back of the couch.

There is no way that I can think to do anything now, I hope some of that made sense.  OK.  I will run tomorrow.  I have to.  I can't skip it.  If I have to, I can take my laptop and work on my class while my hair is processing.  Or something.

I will be brutally honest.  I grabbed 3 pretzel pieces (dime sized) about 5 times today.  I don't care.  I didn't have the emotional energy to worry about it, with everything else I have on tap.  I should have at least a maintain for this week, my rings are loose again!  Drank lots of water, and literally a gallon of unsweet mint iced tea, and the caffeine buzz is going away.  I am just typing and rambling now.  I think words are coming out. I could make this a game to see how long I can type nonsense.  You know that mode when you are typing but not really sure what you are saying?  Yeah, I think I am there.  Night night.
TAryn


----------



## cclovesdis

Hello Everyone,

I have until 11 PM and then I must go to bed. I really need more than 6 hours of sleep, but I can sleep in on Saturday morning. I am going to catch up as much as I possibly can. Please don't be offended if I do not respond to you.



jennz said:


> QOTD:  For my healthy choices at WDW it's the in-room meals..a healthy breakfast or sandwich for lunch usually, some fruit for snacks.



I love to bring my own food too!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Drive by post:
> 
> Crazy day today!! It was awards day at school.
> 
> DS13 got 2 bowling trophies and a physical fitness award - 8th grade and DS9 got 1 bowling trophy and physical fitness award - 4th grade!!
> 
> Tomorrow - Last day of school and graduation!!!!! I'm going to be a blubbering mess all day!!!!!
> 
> I'm feeling much better, although I get weak and tired quickly but I'm on the right track!
> 
> I've been dying for watermelon and that's all I've eaten the last 2 days. But man was it good! That and green and red grapes, yum!



Congrats to your children!



tigger813 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Well, I was really good all day, well, apparently too good. I had a bad headache. We ordered pizza and I had 3 pieces of BBQ pizza and a piece of Hawaiian. I'll be walking in the morning.
> 
> I got a lot done today: mowed the lawn, went shopping, etc. Watching Hotel For Dogs with my parents and the girls. Still got a headache. DH just headed off to guynight. I'll probably head to bed early. DD2 has preschool graduation tomorrow. She has had a great year and was very sad this afternoon. She's going to wear her Easter dress so she'll look very sweet.
> 
> DD1 wants to watch Fantasia so I'll have to help her find it! My head is pounding so I'm going to get off the computer now. Hopefully I'll drop by again later!



What a busy day you had!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I got a great comment today from one of the other moms too. Her DS was in a lot of trouble this year, like big HUGE trouble and he told his mom that through it all I never gave him a hard time or judged him on his mistakes. I almost lost it right there! He was a kid I didn't think I could reach, but I always acknowledged him and tried to draw him in.
> I told his mom that it takes 30 seconds to do something that alters the course of your life but I wouldn't judge him on those 30 seconds. I judge him on the merits of how he's acted the last 8 years I've known him and he's always been respectful and kind to me and DS13. He's a good kid, he just got a little off course.



What a great compliment!



pjlla said:


> It must be headache night...I've got a doozie brewing on the right side.... probably my post-period headache coming in a few days late.  I'm still sitting here on the computer loading some new music to my phone for my run tomorrow, but if my head still feels like this I might not make it.



How are you feeling?



flipflopmom said:


> Take measurements, and see if they change, even if the scale doesn't



Great idea! Enjoy your trip!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I never paid attention to what was healthy at WDW I just eat what sounds good.  Maybe this time I will look for more healthy options but I am enjoying reading what you all have found.
> 
> This week has been pretty good overall.  I am feeling very exhausted today and I actually slept through my alarm this morning and was 1/2 hour late to a 630am meeting.  I was so embarressed.  Hopefully that never happens again but I guess it tells me I should get to be alot earlier tonight.  I have one more day of work and then Im off for a long weekend.



Hope the QOTD whas helpful for you! Enjoy your long weekend!



tigger813 said:


> Thanks, everyone. Headache is gone. I definitely needed food.



Glad to hear you are feeling better!



mikamah said:


> I did it!!!  I ran my first 5K!!!!!!
> It was really so amazing.  A friend of mine did it too, and we met a few other women we knew, so when we got to the park it was nice to chat with them.  My sister came with her two kids and watched Michael for me.  This was a womans run for a scholarship fund for this woman Louise Rossetti who's daughter was brutally killed in 1981 at the age of 26.  Louise started running to deal with her loss, so on the way up to the starting line, I met her and said hello, and then I started to cry (for the first time).  Of note, I am a cry-er.  The death of my mom is a year ago the 26th, and I've really tried to focus on the running to help keep me from turning to food, so I got it together, and we laughed because my sister and friend are also cry-ers, and Karen my friend said, oh, you must be irish.
> 
> We went to the back of the starting line, and the race began, and we ran by Michael and gang, and I was going a little faster than I should, and getting very short of breath, so I slowed down, and walked for a bit, and thought, what was I thinking to even attempt this, but I plugged away, walking and jogging, and when I hit one mile there was a man there telling us our times, and I was at 13.30 seconds, which is faster than I usually go, so that really pumped me up to keep at it, and mile 2 I was at 28 something.  My goal was to finish, but I really wanted to finish below 45 minutes since I usually average 15-16 minutes per mile, so when I had one mile left and it was only 28 min gone, I was so excited, and thought I was going to make it in less than 45.
> 
> The last 100 yards or so, is down the driveway of the park and to the finish line, and I could hear everyone cheering, and I started to get teary again before I even got down there, but I kept it together, and ran the rest through the crowd, and saw Michael and the others who had finished, but once I went past them, I saw 43 min on the time clock, and was psyched.  I went through and got some water, and composed myself, and went caught up with them.  My time was 43:19 with a pace of 13.57 min/miles.  I came in 357th out of probably 367 runners, but I don't care.  I finished what I set out to do, did better than I thought I could, and am so proud of myself.  I went faster than I have ever gone.  I set my first PR, and am so excited.
> 
> Now, that feeling in the first mile of "what was I thinking?" is now completely gone and replaced with, "when can I do another race?"
> 
> I guess I rambled, but want to thank all of you here for all the support, encouragement, and inspiration you have given me.



*Congratulations! Way to go!*



redwalker said:


> Well, I am back from a new potential client for photographing their daughters Bar Mitzvah in November.  This will help pay for half of our new puppy that is coming in early September.  I am so excited!  I can't wait to get back to the love of walking again.  I have to say that doing push-ups every night/weights and watching my calorie intake has been doing the trick, even though I haven't been power walking like I use to.  Lots of garden and yard work as well.  I hope everyone is having a good day, and wakes with to a fantastic tomorrow!


----------



## cclovesdis

I am so sorry everyone. I am trying to post a reply and the post keeps deleting. I am assuming I am do something to have this problem, but I cannot figure out what it is.

I really enjoyed being your coach for the week! Please believe me when I say I wrote out responses to many of you and just had to copy and paste them into the reply box. I have read through all the posts and want to say a few things:

 to all of us (me included) who are struggling!

 for good numbers on the scale tomorrow!

Taryn, enjoy your trip to WDW! To all those leaving soon for anywhere, enjoy!

Happy Birthday pjlla!

I want to welcome maiziezoe as our new coach and thank her for what I know will be a wonderful job!

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## donac

Just a short post.  

Happy Birthday Pamela

Have a great trup Taryn

Condolences to all Celtic fans

I had no time yesterday to post.  Lots of errands to run before the Eagle Court of HOnor I had to go to.

I just found out my schedule for next year has changed yet again and it is freaking me out.  I found out that someone else from the department may be leaving.  She has been teaching calc with me for the last couple of years.  I am going to miss having someone to bounce ideas off.  With her possibly leaving I am going to be having 2 new preps and teaching 4 different preps.  The other two I have taught before but they are all honor courses so these are courses you really need to be on your toes for.

Have to go.  I have veggies to cut for our math department lunch today.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I feel so much better now.  I just completed a 1hr run.  Made it 4.75 miles.  Longest run yet.


Whoo hoo, nice job on the run!!   And forget about yesterday, today is a new day to start fresh and on track!!!  Glad you're already feeling better.



pinkle said:


> Still have my staples in my foor, I won't be running for a few weeks and my ponch is growing


Hope your food is feeling better.  Are you able to do any other exercise, or are you strictly off the feet.  I tried some comcast on demand exercise videos last week, and there were lots of strength training ones that you're on the floor on a mat for.  I know it won't replace the running, but maybe it would make you feel better to do something else. 



flipflopmom said:


> Crashing.  It's been a loong time since 3:30 when I woke up.  Got a lot done today, but not enough!!!!  Not sure how I can get it all done, but I will.  I might have to "gasp" skip my run tomorrow.  I hope not.  Professor finally emailed me suggestions on how to fix something, and I have to get it done by 4pm.  Having my hair highlighted tomorrow, taking kids to my mom's during that appt, then to MIL & FIL to spend the night, then I HAVE to pack.  My clothes are in a basket, girls' are bagged, DH's are all over the back of the couch.
> 
> There is no way that I can think to do anything now, I hope some of that made sense.  OK.  I will run tomorrow.  I have to.  I can't skip it.  If I have to, I can take my laptop and work on my class while my hair is processing.  Or something.
> 
> I will be brutally honest.  I grabbed 3 pretzel pieces (dime sized) about 5 times today.  I don't care.  I didn't have the emotional energy to worry about it, with everything else I have on tap.  I should have at least a maintain for this week, my rings are loose again!  Drank lots of water, and literally a gallon of unsweet mint iced tea, and the caffeine buzz is going away.  I am just typing and rambling now.  I think words are coming out. I could make this a game to see how long I can type nonsense.  You know that mode when you are typing but not really sure what you are saying?  Yeah, I think I am there.  Night night.
> TAryn


YOu crack me up.  Hope you got a good nights sleep to tackle the rest of all you need to do today.  2 more days and all this will be behind you and you'll be in that wonderful magical place with your loving family making new memories.  



cclovesdis said:


> I really enjoyed being your coach for the week! Please believe me when I say I wrote out responses to many of you and just had to copy and paste them into the reply box. I have read through all the posts and want to say a few things:
> 
> to all of us (me included) who are struggling!
> 
> for good numbers on the scale tomorrow!
> 
> I want to welcome maiziezoe as our new coach and thank her for what I know will be a wonderful job!


Thank you CC for coaching this week.  You really did an awesome job.

Welcome Maiziezoe  as coach this week!!  I know you'll do a great job and we'll probably have lots of laughs!!  Thank you!!



donac said:


> I just found out my schedule for next year has changed yet again and it is freaking me out.  I found out that someone else from the department may be leaving.  She has been teaching calc with me for the last couple of years.  I am going to miss having someone to bounce ideas off.  With her possibly leaving I am going to be having 2 new preps and teaching 4 different preps.  The other two I have taught before but they are all honor courses so these are courses you really need to be on your toes for.


Sorry about your changes at the school.  Hang in there. 

Well, I am happy to be down .6 again this week.  All those little losses will add up.  I am also at a new low for 2010 at 209.2!!  The last challenge, I went up and down from 212-209.8-216, so I"m happy to be at a new low, and in a new decade, with plans not to see the two-teens again!!!  Gotta keep tracking and I'll get to ONE-derland!!!

I'll be back, gotta go fight the boy into the shower now.

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## tigger813

Hoping all of my Minnesota losers are ok! Please post!

Gorgeous day here! Gonna be hot later. Swimming and cookout later today. Walked once this morning and walking again after putting DD1 on the bus. Then I'll do my weigh in!


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> YOu crack me up.  Hope you got a good nights sleep to tackle the rest of all you need to do today.  2 more days and all this will be behind you and you'll be in that wonderful magical place with your loving family making new memories.
> 
> Well, I am happy to be down .6 again this week.  All those little losses will add up.  I am also at a new low for 2010 at 209.2!!  The last challenge, I went up and down from 212-209.8-216, so I"m happy to be at a new low, and in a new decade, with plans not to see the two-teens again!!!  Gotta keep tracking and I'll get to ONE-derland!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Whooo hooo!!!!!  You will be in one-derland very soon, I feel it.  Tracking and 5K's?  You are soooo almost there!!!!  Congrats on a new low for 2010!

I  reading what I posted last night.  I honestly don't remember doing it!  I do have bunches to do today, but thanks to that run that I didn't skip, feel mentally ready for it.  Right now, anyway!



donac said:


> I just found out my schedule for next year has changed yet again and it is freaking me out.  I found out that someone else from the department may be leaving.  She has been teaching calc with me for the last couple of years.  I am going to miss having someone to bounce ideas off.  With her possibly leaving I am going to be having 2 new preps and teaching 4 different preps.  The other two I have taught before but they are all honor courses so these are courses you really need to be on your toes for.



Whew!!!!  I can't imagine!  Math is soooo not my strong suit.  I told a principal one time that I couldn't ever teach over 1st grade, b/c that's the limit of my math skills!  Don't think about it right now, just enjoy the end of school and the summer ahead!



tigger813 said:


> Hoping all of my Minnesota losers are ok! Please post!



When I first read that, I was trying to think of what Minnesota teams were playing last night.  Then I happened to remember a little blip when I was looking up the weather for Orlando.  Isn't JenA from MN?  I know they are at the cabin already.  Who else?  Corinna maybe?  

I AM DOWN 1LB!!!  I am actually thrilled with that, after the week I've had.  Yeah, I would have loved to hit "normal" BMI before WDW, but I'll take not having a gain.  That will be next week's.  Actually, I guess I need to ask for an excused absence next weekend, don't know if I will be able to get to a scale.    I have been putting my weight into spark, and it gives you a little graph if you set a goal.  I  set a goal of 146 by my birthday on Sept. 5. I wasn't going to share that, but the cat's out of the bag now.  Shucks, now SOMEONE's going to hold me accountable. Not really sure why I picked that number??  Anyway.  I am under the goal line by a few pounds, so I have a tiny bit of wiggle room for next week. 

Gotta get busy!  Good luck to everyone on the scale today!


----------



## njcarita

we'll I'm down 5 lbs...... amazing..... diet and exercize really does work....


----------



## Nicole786

I tried running this morning because my ankle was feeling better so now I'm elevating/icing it....I just really want the sprain to heal its really frustrating becuase once again I maintained my weight because I can't excersize.   I seriously just want to give up


----------



## carmiedog

+8.6

*+8.6*



Just thought I'd share my massive gain this week to make everyone who didn't lose or had a slight gain feel better. 

Hi, all. I haven't been around this week. I've been on a road trip and brought part of the road home with me. I left with a plan to exercise without my trusty treadmill. Bought cute new workout clothes, a water bottle holder, made sure my mp3 was charged and full of tunes. But the 100-degree southern heat beat the crap out of me. Spending just an hour outside wiped us out for hours. You can't drive more than a block or two in my Ohio town without seeing walkers and joggers. In Arkansas it was dead. How do you southerners do it?

I also gave up on my diet after 2 days. Grandma kept trying to feed me, and succeeded. By the last leg home yesterday, I was eating Hershey's bars and coconut cream pie. And feeling like crap. Wish I could say it was worth it. Most of it definitely wasn't.

Will have to work like heck this week to get some of it off. Hoping a little will also come off when my stomach relaxes and I get back to a regular, ahem, "routine." 

So there ya go. If you're not happy with your numbers this morning, you can still say "at least I didn't suck as bad as THAT chick."


----------



## carmiedog

njcarita said:


> we'll I'm down 5 lbs...... amazing..... diet and exercize really does work....



awesome! I need some inspiration for this upcoming week.


----------



## flipflopmom

njcarita said:


> we'll I'm down 5 lbs...... amazing..... diet and exercize really does work....






Nicole786 said:


> I tried running this morning because my ankle was feeling better so now I'm elevating/icing it....I just really want the sprain to heal its really frustrating becuase once again I maintained my weight because I can't excersize.   I seriously just want to give up



DO NOT GIVE UP!!!!!!!!!  If you push the running, it won't heal, hon!  Take it easy, and think of things you can do that won't make you use your ankle, crunches, arm work, etc.  You'll tone.  Is swimming an option?  I loved to swim when I had an ankle injury.  Drink lots of water, maybe cut your calories back a bit to make of for the loss of cardio, BUT DO NOT GIVE UP!!!



carmiedog said:


> +8.6
> Just thought I'd share my massive gain this week to make everyone who didn't lose or had a slight gain feel better.
> 
> How do you southerners do it?
> 
> Will have to work like heck this week to get some of it off. Hoping a little will also come off when my stomach relaxes and I get back to a regular, ahem, "routine."
> 
> So there ya go. If you're not happy with your numbers this morning, you can still say "at least I didn't suck as bad as THAT chick."



I am sorry.  But you didn't get to be last the challenge winner by having this as a habit!  It was a blip in the road, and you'll get it off soon!  Lots of water, extra fiber, exercise, you know what to do!  As for southerners, I'm not as southern as Arkansas, but I can tell you, 5:45 am.  That's the only way I get it done!  I may be posting the same thing next week! As for the last part, at least you've still got your sense of humor.


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> Happy Birthday pjlla!





donac said:


> Happy Birthday Pamela



Thank you!!



mikamah said:


> Well, I am happy to be down .6 again this week.  All those little losses will add up.  I am also at a new low for 2010 at 209.2!!  The last challenge, I went up and down from 212-209.8-216, so I"m happy to be at a new low, and in a new decade, with plans not to see the two-teens again!!!  Gotta keep tracking and I'll get to ONE-derland!!!
> 
> I'll be back, gotta go fight the boy into the shower now.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!




WOOHOO!!!   You are doing it!  Congratulations on the NEW LOW!! It must feel wonderful!



njcarita said:


> we'll I'm down 5 lbs...... amazing..... diet and exercize really does work....



Funny how that works, huh?  GREAT JOB! ...............P


----------



## pjlla

carmiedog said:


> +8.6
> 
> *+8.6*
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share my massive gain this week to make everyone who didn't lose or had a slight gain feel better.
> 
> Hi, all. I haven't been around this week. I've been on a road trip and brought part of the road home with me. I left with a plan to exercise without my trusty treadmill. Bought cute new workout clothes, a water bottle holder, made sure my mp3 was charged and full of tunes. But the 100-degree southern heat beat the crap out of me. Spending just an hour outside wiped us out for hours. You can't drive more than a block or two in my Ohio town without seeing walkers and joggers. In Arkansas it was dead. How do you southerners do it?
> 
> I also gave up on my diet after 2 days. Grandma kept trying to feed me, and succeeded. By the last leg home yesterday, I was eating Hershey's bars and coconut cream pie. And feeling like crap. Wish I could say it was worth it. Most of it definitely wasn't.
> 
> Will have to work like heck this week to get some of it off. Hoping a little will also come off when my stomach relaxes and I get back to a regular, ahem, "routine."
> 
> So there ya go. If you're not happy with your numbers this morning, you can still say "at least I didn't suck as bad as THAT chick."



But think about this..... you did several things RIGHT..... first of all, you got on the scale to evaluate the damage.  You didn't keep putting it off until tomorrow (and tomorrow, and tomorrow and tomorrow). 

Second of all, you came back here with us and put on your big girl panties, acknowledged the problem, and talked about how you are going to deal with it.  

You're right.... getting back into the "routine"will definitely help.  I think you might be amazed at how much of that 8.6 will disappear this week if you are DILIGENT about staying on plan... including food tracking, water, and exercise.  

You ALSO have an opportunity to write up a solid plan about how you are going to deal with this situation when it comes up again.  Spend some time today thinking about what you would do if you could go back and have a "re-do" of this week.  Would you bring your own food to Grandma's?  Bring an exercise DVD along so you could exercise inside with the air conditioning?   Bring a cooler full of healthy snacks for eating in the car?  How would you change it? 

Also add how you are feeling TODAY... bloated? guilty? out of control?  Express that feeling of "it wasn't worth it".  

NOW... pull out a pad of paper (or sit at your computer) and WRITE THIS PLAN DOWN.  And next time you are faced with this same situation (or even something similar), pull it out.... and FOLLOW IT!!


Happy Friday morning all! I'm a bit sad that my Wednesday weight didn't stick around..... and I can't imagine why not.  But I'm still down a bit from last week and that is a good thing.  Today will be a big splurge day with dinner and the movie, but I've been planning for it and I'm okay with it.  And I am taking the day off from exercise.  

I have to laugh about my change of attitude about exercise.  I used to have to talk myself INTO exercising.... and it took some work!!  Now I have to talk myself OUT of exercising.  I kept telling myself to get up and get moving this morning, even though I had planned the day off.  I KNOW that I need the occasional day of rest from exercise and that it will help me be stronger in the long run.  But I'm always afraid that I am one step away from going back to that point where I NEVER exercise.  But a planned day off is OKAY!!  I just have to keep reminding myself of that!

I'm off to enjoy my super fun relaxing day of celebration.  I hope everyone has a super weekend.............P


----------



## tigger813

Back from my 2nd walk of the morning. Going to go take a shower and get ready for my day. I'll do my weigh in and post again later. I should be ok. I'm going to keep walking.


----------



## lisah0711

*Happy Birthday, acename!*


Be back in a bit to catch up!


----------



## MushyMushy

I'm up .8 this week. Not as bad as I thought it would be, but still don't want to see a plus there. I hope I can turn things around this weekend.


----------



## JOANNEL

I was shocked when I got on the scale this am!! I am down 5 lbs. I did do a lot of sweating yesterday, between mowing and walking on the beach, so I hope it doesn't come back as soon as I drink water!!

Today is our anniversary 27 years. My romantic husband wants to go to Five Guys burgers & fries!!! There is nothing low cal on that menu!!! It's brand new to our area so I won't argue with him!!


----------



## MushyMushy

JOANNEL said:


> I was shocked when I got on the scale this am!! I am down 5 lbs. I did do a lot of sweating yesterday, between mowing and walking on the beach, so I hope it doesn't come back as soon as I drink water!!
> 
> Today is our anniversary 27 years. My romantic husband wants to go to Five Guys burgers & fries!!! There is nothing low cal on that menu!!! It's brand new to our area so I won't argue with him!!



Happy Anniversary! 

It's our 16th today too. We have no plans tonight, but will go somewhere tomorrow to celebrate.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!

Thank you again, cclovesdis, for being our coach last week and  to our new coach this week, maiziezoe!  You guys rock! 

Please be sure and PM those weight numbers to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to jenanderson today.  

I was up .5 but managed to hang on to my 40 pound clippie.  The big challenge will be hanging on to it through my DLR vacation next week.  I think I need to make a plan.



maiziezoe said:


> Thanks Lisa (when I type your name I say "Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeesaaaaaaaaaaaa" to myself because that's what I call my favorite neighbor. lol)
> 
> I am excited to be the coach next week. I have some fun questions... and every day I am going to ask "what's for dinner?" I am hoping it will help others in the group think of new things to eat when the dreaded meal time is approaching.



 That's a lot nicer than some people call me!  

I'll be looking forward to the dinner answers.  Why is it so hard to figure this out?  Maybe it is the night after night thing?  



N&B'smom said:


> Awww, thank you!  He's 13 now and I know our time with him is limited.    He brings us so much joy!!!!



I thought it was funny that he obviously had dirt on his nose but was looking like "no, not me, haven't been doing anything but sitting in the ivy here."  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> For those who are having a difficult week or who are not feeling well, keep your head up!  Tomorrow is a new day and a chance to do better, continue to make great choices and keep moving.
> 
> I however am having some will power issues.  I got my old breakfast today at mcdonalds  #3 which is a bacon egg and cheese biscuit and hashbrown.  I take off the egg.  It was 11 points.  then I had a 6" turkey sandwich from subway for 6pts for lunch.  Then I was starving when I left work at 430 so I stopped at McD's and got a hamburger and sm fry for 11pts. Then my family wanted tacos so I ate 2 with a small amount of meat for 8pts.  Ok total points for today=36  I mean I went totally out of control.  I have no idea what happened.  So thats 12 flex points.  I am going for my 4 mile run so I get some back but still I am disgusted with myself.  Well I will follow my own advice....Tomorrow's a new day.



  We all have days that are better than others.  You've got the right attitude and idea and will be right back on track!  



gardengirlct said:


> Last year I purchased a season pass to the CT state parks. The family liked to go to a different one whenever we could to hike and explore. We will definitely do that again this summer.
> Feeling a little better tonight, spent a little while doing some gardening, and went for a short walk.  But I ate kinda crappy. I can't seem to eat well and exercise in the same day, but overall doing better this week than I have in a long time. As of this morning I was down 2.5lbs since last Friday.



Baby steps, baby steps!  You will still be moving forward.  Glad that you are feeling better.  



pjlla said:


> I headed to Macy's to pick out my Fiestaware colors.  Unfortunately, of the 6 colors I wanted, one doesn't seem to be available any longer.  I wanted lemongrass, turquoise, peacock, tangerine, sunflower, and heather.  But the heather seems to be discontinued and even though they show the color on their website, they don't seem to have it any more.  I might end up with cobalt instead... but I was really trying to stick with lighter colors.  Maybe I'll check craigslist or ebay to find the heather.... or splurge on a retired color.... I really love the sea mist green!



pjlla, a word of warning about light colors on the Fiestaware.  I have white and it is covered in marks from the utensils.  I wish I would have picked darker colors every time I use them.  They do wear like iron though -- I'll have them forever no doubt!  

Enjoy Toy Story 3 tonight!  



tiki23 said:


> I have worked out 10 of the last 12 days and have kept my calories on most days between 1,000 and 1,400.  (My birthday was last week  and food is a big love language in our house!  )
> 
> I started out dropping steadily but now, not so much and it's making me crazy.  I think I need to push harder and eat more protein - maybe my metabolism is not liking me?



Happy Belated Birthday!  Some weeks you lose and some weeks things adjust.  But if you keep on doing what you should it will move in the right direction again.  

Had to break my reply into two parts so I don't anger the smilie gods!


----------



## lisah0711

JOANNEL said:


> I was shocked when I got on the scale this am!! I am down 5 lbs. I did do a lot of sweating yesterday, between mowing and walking on the beach, so I hope it doesn't come back as soon as I drink water!!
> 
> Today is our anniversary 27 years. My romantic husband wants to go to Five Guys burgers & fries!!! There is nothing low cal on that menu!!! It's brand new to our area so I won't argue with him!!



 5 pounds!    Great loss!  

Happy Anniversary to you!  Some times we have to make sacrifices for true love.  



MushyMushy said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> It's our 16th today too. We have no plans tonight, but will go somewhere tomorrow to celebrate.



Happy Anniversary to you, too, Marcia!



flipflopmom said:


> Crashing.  It's been a loong time since 3:30 when I woke up.  Got a lot done today, but not enough!!!!  Not sure how I can get it all done, but I will.  I might have to "gasp" skip my run tomorrow.  I hope not.  Professor finally emailed me suggestions on how to fix something, and I have to get it done by 4pm.  Having my hair highlighted tomorrow, taking kids to my mom's during that appt, then to MIL & FIL to spend the night, then I HAVE to pack.  My clothes are in a basket, girls' are bagged, DH's are all over the back of the couch.
> 
> There is no way that I can think to do anything now, I hope some of that made sense.  OK.  I will run tomorrow.  I have to.  I can't skip it.  If I have to, I can take my laptop and work on my class while my hair is processing.  Or something.
> 
> I will be brutally honest.  I grabbed 3 pretzel pieces (dime sized) about 5 times today.  I don't care.  I didn't have the emotional energy to worry about it, with everything else I have on tap.  I should have at least a maintain for this week, my rings are loose again!  Drank lots of water, and literally a gallon of unsweet mint iced tea, and the caffeine buzz is going away.  I am just typing and rambling now.  I think words are coming out. I could make this a game to see how long I can type nonsense.  You know that mode when you are typing but not really sure what you are saying?  Yeah, I think I am there.  Night night.
> TAryn



 You are pretty entertaining when you are tired, Taryn.  Don't wear yourself out.  Take some deep breaths, it will some how get done and you will be on your way to BLT before you know it!  



donac said:


> I just found out my schedule for next year has changed yet again and it is freaking me out.  I found out that someone else from the department may be leaving.  She has been teaching calc with me for the last couple of years.  I am going to miss having someone to bounce ideas off.  With her possibly leaving I am going to be having 2 new preps and teaching 4 different preps.  The other two I have taught before but they are all honor courses so these are courses you really need to be on your toes for.



Sorry about the schedule changes for next year.  Are there other AP math teachers in your district that you could bounce things off of?  



mikamah said:


> Well, I am happy to be down .6 again this week.  All those little losses will add up.  I am also at a new low for 2010 at 209.2!!  The last challenge, I went up and down from 212-209.8-216, so I"m happy to be at a new low, and in a new decade, with plans not to see the two-teens again!!!  Gotta keep tracking and I'll get to ONE-derland!!!
> 
> I'll be back, gotta go fight the boy into the shower now.



 You'll be in ONE-derland in no time!  

Good luck on that shower things -- what the heck did we do wrong there?!? 



tigger813 said:


> Hoping all of my Minnesota losers are ok! Please post!



 Hope our Minnesota folks are all okay!  



njcarita said:


> we'll I'm down 5 lbs...... amazing..... diet and exercize really does work....



Woo! Hoo!   



Nicole786 said:


> I tried running this morning because my ankle was feeling better so now I'm elevating/icing it....I just really want the sprain to heal its really frustrating becuase once again I maintained my weight because I can't excersize.   I seriously just want to give up



 Don't give up.  But do give yourself time to heal properly.  I like Taryn's idea of swimming.  



carmiedog said:


> +8.6
> 
> *+8.6*
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share my massive gain this week to make everyone who didn't lose or had a slight gain feel better.



 I know exactly how you feel because I had a similar gain on my last Disney trip.  It's a bummer but those vacation pounds do go away fairly quickly when you get right back on track.  



pjlla said:


> I'm off to enjoy my super fun relaxing day of celebration.  I hope everyone has a super weekend.............P



Enjoy your day, pjlla!  

I am in full on Disney trip mode.  I am so excited and giddy I have no idea how I will manage to hang on until Wednesday!    Guess I will start with some housecleaning and laundry today.  Tomorrow we are going to Star Wars in Concert so that will be a fun distraction.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## JOANNEL

MushyMushy said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> It's our 16th today too. We have no plans tonight, but will go somewhere tomorrow to celebrate.



Thanks and you too, have a happy!!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

JOANNEL said:


> I was shocked when I got on the scale this am!! I am down 5 lbs. I did do a lot of sweating yesterday, between mowing and walking on the beach, so I hope it doesn't come back as soon as I drink water!!
> 
> Today is our anniversary 27 years. My romantic husband wants to go to Five Guys burgers & fries!!! There is nothing low cal on that menu!!! It's brand new to our area so I won't argue with him!!



Yeah!  Congratulations on both fronts!
-Virginia


----------



## keenercam

Happy Belated Birthday to Pamela and tiki23!!!!  I hope you both had wonderful, fun-filled days and that your family and friends spoiled you with love! 

Joanne and MushyMushy -- Happy Anniversary to both of you!!!  Joanne, I LOVE 5Guys but agree there is NOTHING diet-friendly there.  I become compulsive about their peanuts and fries when we go.  Thank God I can usually persuade Howard to take Andrew for a guys' meal and leave me behind. LOL!  Have fun!  

Happy Birthday, acename!  

mikamah -- Congratulations on your first 5k!  WOW! You totally ROCKED the timeclock!  You should be so proud of yourself.  How is the recovery?  

Taryn -- Have fun in Disney!! I can't wait to hear all about your trip!!  Say "hi" to Mickey for me, okay? 

Thank you so much, CC, for coaching. You were awesome!  

Lisa0711 -- The countdown is on!! You must be so excited! I hope you can get some sleep between now and then.  

Kathy -- Congratulations on your new low!!!    Can't wait to see you get to ONEderland.  

donac -- first of all, I am so stinkin' impressed with anyone who is good at math, even more so anyone who can teach calculus (my favorite math subject of all time).    I'm sorry about the schedule changes.  I hope it isn't overwhelming in reality.

carmiedog - I know you'll see those pounds drop away as you get back into your normal routine.  Wouldn't it be so nice if vacation pounds were left behind when we got home?  LOL!  Sending you some  for getting right back on track and watching the scale numbers drop.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I just have to send a shoutout to *JenAnderson!* I received my COW prize today and it was just what I needed! I could not be happier with it (not sure if we're keeping it a secret!), and I know everyone who is lucky enough to be a winner will be thrilled!
> 
> Maria



Thank you so much, JenAnderson!!  I LOVE my prize package!  What fun stuff. Cannot wait to use it all.  Thank you for making the time to do this.  Getting it in the mail that I was reading last night in the car prevented me from blowing the day by asking DH to stop for junk food.


----------



## keenercam

OOPS!! Forgot to share happy news.  Down 2.5 this week.  YAY!!!


----------



## Connie96

All weighed-in, COW-reported and ready for another "losing" week! 

acename!!

Happy Anniversary to JOANNEL and to MushyMushy too!

Congrats!

And, of course, Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## maiziezoe

flipflopmom said:


> Crashing.  It's been a loong time since 3:30 when I woke up.  Got a lot done today, but not enough!!!!  Not sure how I can get it all done, but I will.  I might have to "gasp" skip my run tomorrow.  I hope not.  Professor finally emailed me suggestions on how to fix something, and I have to get it done by 4pm.  Having my hair highlighted tomorrow, taking kids to my mom's during that appt, then to MIL & FIL to spend the night, then I HAVE to pack.  My clothes are in a basket, girls' are bagged, DH's are all over the back of the couch.
> 
> There is no way that I can think to do anything now, I hope some of that made sense.  OK.  I will run tomorrow.  I have to.  I can't skip it.  If I have to, I can take my laptop and work on my class while my hair is processing.  Or something.
> 
> I will be brutally honest.  I grabbed 3 pretzel pieces (dime sized) about 5 times today.  I don't care.  I didn't have the emotional energy to worry about it, with everything else I have on tap.  I should have at least a maintain for this week, my rings are loose again!  Drank lots of water, and literally a gallon of unsweet mint iced tea, and the caffeine buzz is going away.  I am just typing and rambling now.  I think words are coming out. I could make this a game to see how long I can type nonsense.  You know that mode when you are typing but not really sure what you are saying?  Yeah, I think I am there.  Night night.
> TAryn



Reading your ramble reminded me of how my DD-3 talks. I actually giggled out loud when I was reading it. 



flipflopmom said:


> I AM DOWN 1LB!!!  I am actually thrilled with that, after the week I've had.  Yeah, I would have loved to hit "normal" BMI before WDW, but I'll take not having a gain.  That will be next week's.  Actually, I guess I need to ask for an excused absence next weekend, don't know if I will be able to get to a scale.    I have been putting my weight into spark, and it gives you a little graph if you set a goal.  I  set a goal of 146 by my birthday on Sept. 5. I wasn't going to share that, but the cat's out of the bag now.  Shucks, now SOMEONE's going to hold me accountable. Not really sure why I picked that number??  Anyway.  I am under the goal line by a few pounds, so I have a tiny bit of wiggle room for next week.
> 
> Gotta get busy!  Good luck to everyone on the scale today!



Congrats on your 1 pound!! 



njcarita said:


> we'll I'm down 5 lbs...... amazing..... diet and exercize really does work....



Awesome loss this week!!  Way to go!



Nicole786 said:


> I tried running this morning because my ankle was feeling better so now I'm elevating/icing it....I just really want the sprain to heal its really frustrating becuase once again I maintained my weight because I can't excersize.   I seriously just want to give up



Take care of that ankle... rest a little bit longer. You don't want to do permanent damage. It's okay to maintain. 



carmiedog said:


> +8.6
> 
> *+8.6*
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share my massive gain this week to make everyone who didn't lose or had a slight gain feel better.
> 
> Hi, all. I haven't been around this week. I've been on a road trip and brought part of the road home with me. I left with a plan to exercise without my trusty treadmill. Bought cute new workout clothes, a water bottle holder, made sure my mp3 was charged and full of tunes. But the 100-degree southern heat beat the crap out of me. Spending just an hour outside wiped us out for hours. You can't drive more than a block or two in my Ohio town without seeing walkers and joggers. In Arkansas it was dead. How do you southerners do it?
> 
> I also gave up on my diet after 2 days. Grandma kept trying to feed me, and succeeded. By the last leg home yesterday, I was eating Hershey's bars and coconut cream pie. And feeling like crap. Wish I could say it was worth it. Most of it definitely wasn't.
> 
> Will have to work like heck this week to get some of it off. Hoping a little will also come off when my stomach relaxes and I get back to a regular, ahem, "routine."
> 
> So there ya go. If you're not happy with your numbers this morning, you can still say "at least I didn't suck as bad as THAT chick."



One day at a time... one day at a time. Vacations are tough. Especially vacations to grandma's house. 



JOANNEL said:


> I was shocked when I got on the scale this am!! I am down 5 lbs. I did do a lot of sweating yesterday, between mowing and walking on the beach, so I hope it doesn't come back as soon as I drink water!!
> 
> Today is our anniversary 27 years. My romantic husband wants to go to Five Guys burgers & fries!!! There is nothing low cal on that menu!!! It's brand new to our area so I won't argue with him!!



Nice job on your 5 pound loss! Way to go! 

Happy Anniversary! 5 Guys is awesome! Last time I ate at one I had a single burger (no mayo), took the top bun off and didn't eat any fries. Delicious! 



MushyMushy said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> It's our 16th today too. We have no plans tonight, but will go somewhere tomorrow to celebrate.



Happy Anniversary to you too!!

Happy belated Birthday to Pamela!  and a happy birthday to acename!


----------



## maiziezoe

keenercam said:


> OOPS!! Forgot to share happy news.  Down 2.5 this week.  YAY!!!



Whoooooo Hoooooo!


----------



## N&B'smom

Good morning.  Well, nothing exciting to report.  My weight stayed the same.  It's my own fault too since I ate like crap last weekend.  I did really well all week though so I would have thought I would be down at least a little but NOTHING!!

I see a light at the end of the tunnel though.  Softball is over, baseball will be over by tomorrow (my son's team is in the playoffs and has a good shot at winning the championship game tomorrow).  School will be out too!  There will be so much LESS running around and meals eaten at home for a change!  I'm looking forward to a good next week hoping to see a few lbs disappear!!

Although I am a bit worried about myself when we go camping on 6/28 for five days.  I will have to be VERY careful!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Hello!

I'm Ann and I am going to be your coach this week!  

I'm 42 years old (I accidentally typed 102 years old... ouch)... I am married (second marriage) and have 4 kids.... DS-just turned 22 on Wednesday, DD-13, DS-5 and DD-3. I have two cats and just became a mommy to a Dachshund/Beagle mix named Lord Stanley. DS-22 lives in downtown Chicago and I have a step-DD who is 11 is who coming here on Saturday to spend a month with us.  

I was a thin person my entire life until I got pregnant with my DS-5. Between DS-5 and DD-3, I had 4 miscarriages and with each miscarriage I ate the pain away. Each pregnancy I gained and gained. By the time my DD-3 was born, I was up 70 pounds. I also gained 10 pounds while I was nursing DD-3 (go figure... I nurse and gain weight... a normal woman nurses and loses weight  ). I've lost 50 of those 80 annoying pounds (I need to change my clippie!).  Oh, and I came in second place in the last Biggest Loser challenge.

Each day I will be asking two questions... the first question will be... "What's for dinner tonight?" I am hoping this will be helpful for others in the challenge. There are many times when I am just menu drained. 

The second question will be a fun question... something to take your mind off of your day for just a few minutes.


----------



## maiziezoe

*QOTD1-Friday ~

What is for dinner tonight?
*






*QOTD2-Friday ~

Name one thing you miss about being a kid.*


----------



## maiziezoe

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1-Friday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *




We are having leftover chicken taco's. I make my own taco seasoning because the stuff in the package is so full of salt. We use low carb shells and low fat sour cream and no fat beans. Delish and healthful!





maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2-Friday ~
> 
> Name one thing you miss about being a kid.*



Climbing trees. I used to climb every tree I found. I can't imagine getting my big ole behind up a tree now.


----------



## Dahly

Good Friday Morning everyone! 

Happy Anniversary to Joannel and Hubby, and to MushyMushy and her Hubby too!


happy Birthday acename!!

Pjlla - enjoy your celebration today. DS and I are seeing TS3 on Sunday, so I hope you will let us know how you like it! 

To all of the losers - Congrats! I am happy to say I am in that group this week. I am down 2 lbs, (total of 3 for the challenge) after a rough start weeks 1 and 2. I feel I might actually get the hang of this soon! 

To those that didn't have the week they wanted - thank goodness today is  the starting line to a new week. We all have another chance to make the changes that will help us lose one more pound and get closer to goal! 

After the first weigh-in, I had no loss, and I wanted badly to throw in the towel and give up. I mean, if I couldn't even lose one pound in seven days, what good was trying. BUT...I came to the board and PM'd my zero to Shannon, and as I read all of the ideas, suggestions, and supportive comments from this group that day,  I knew I wanted to try again. So thanks to all of you. I know you don't know me, but know that what you say here has really helped get me in the right mindset for my journey! I have only taken baby steps so far, and I know it is a long way to where I want to be, but I will get to my goal. 

Have a happy Friday!

Dahly


----------



## Worfiedoodles

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1-Friday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> Good question! We usually do takeout on Friday nights. It will probably either be a chicken kabob salad for me, or some other salad with protein. It's getting hot here today (finally 80s!), so I'll want something chilled.
> 
> 
> *QOTD2-Friday ~
> 
> Name one thing you miss about being a kid.*



I miss having summers off -- being able to get up when I wanted (my mom was a SAHM, and we weren't on a schedule), reading books all day (this was before kids had summer reading assignments), and just hanging out. My dad worked 2nd shift, so summers were the time I got to see him during week days. I have many happy family memories of just hanging out in the backyard pool, watching planes fly overhead, and not having a care in the world. 

I didn't make it up for my 4M this am, so hopefully I can throw something in after work -- probably not if it's hot. I'll weigh tomorrow am. Anxious and hoping for a loss, the last time I checked I was a maintainer...

Thanks to our outgoing and incoming coaches, you guys make it fun! 

Maria


----------



## Connie96

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1-Friday ~ What is for dinner tonight?
> *


 I'm thinking... veggie omelet... Yeah. That sounds good. 



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2-Friday ~ Name one thing you miss about being a kid.*


Hands down - summer vacation!!!


----------



## njcarita

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1-Friday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> 
> not sure...going to a party.....let u all know later
> 
> 
> 
> *QOTD2-Friday ~
> 
> Name one thing you miss about being a kid.*



Long Summer Vacations!!!!!!!!!!! they go to fast once u grow up


----------



## MushyMushy

*QOTD1-Friday ~

What is for dinner tonight?*


That is a big unknown. A friend is having a dinner party for our high school reunion committee. I assume she'll have good choices there because she's on WW. Let's keep our fingers crossed anyway. 




*QOTD2-Friday ~

Name one thing you miss about being a kid.*

That's a tough one, because I like being an adult so much better. I guess I miss school. I really loved school. Not that I was a straight A student or anything, but I loved being in class, being with my friends, playing in the band, etc. 

Oh, and I miss being thin enough to not worry about my weight and what I ate.


----------



## JOANNEL

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1-Friday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *QOTD2-Friday ~
> 
> Name one thing you miss about being a kid.*




Five guys is on the menu for us tonight!! I will be very good the rest of today to save the calories!!

What do I miss? Just being free all summer!!! Which is what I am right now, but the stress of unemployment is always on my mind!!


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

I apologize in advance because I am going to have to vent- my 85 yr old Grandpa went to the hospital last night...vomiting/diarrea/fever/dangerously low blood pressure and was admitted. they home he can go home today but is checking his blood for bacterial infection first.

Now I just fund out that my 1 month old niece coughed up blood and is at the ER! I am just so worried and upset right now. I hope they are OK. it is soooo hard for me to focus on anything else!


----------



## tea pot

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1-Friday ~
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> *QOTD2-Friday ~
> 
> Name one thing you miss about being a kid.*



Dinner: Grilled Chicken fresh green Beans and Salad

I miss when Summer's lasted forever and Summer Nights. Back in the days of No AC and everyone sat out on their front steps on a hot night and you needed to be home when the street lights came on. The grownups talked,  mom made ice tea, and we played cards and board games. 
I miss the bright sunny days after a really big snow storm and you spent all day outside building snow forts and having snowball wars and sledding till you had no dry mittens left and ending the day with hot cocoa


----------



## N&B'smom

QOTD - Part 1

Hmm...not sure!  I need to go grocery shopping after work so I will have lots to choose from, just not sure what yet!!

Part 2 -  I miss not having a care in the world!!


----------



## tea pot

Ltl Mermaid said:


> I apologize in advance because I am going to have to vent- my 85 yr old Grandpa went to the hospital last night...vomiting/diarrea/fever/dangerously low blood pressure and was admitted. they home he can go home today but is checking his blood for bacterial infection first.
> 
> Now I just fund out that my 1 month old niece coughed up blood and is at the ER! I am just so worried and upset right now. I hope they are OK. it is soooo hard for me to focus on anything else!



What a stressful time, maybe a friend or family member can come and 
be with you.
Lifting up you, your grandpa and baby niece up in prayer.


----------



## lovedvc

I finally made it back into the 140's.  I weighed in this morning with a loss of 1.6 lbs which puts me at 149.8.


----------



## brinalyn530

mikamah said:


> We also go to the park and play tennis sometimes, which pretty good exercise since neither of us is very good, so if noone else is there, we tend to play across all 3 courts.


Thank goodness DS and I aren't the only ones ! I always wonder what passersby think when we're running back and forth across all three courts. At least we have fun, right!

CC - Thanks for being our coach! Hope you got some rest.

Taryn  Have a wonderful trip if I miss you before you leave!

Ann  Welcome to our new coach!

Kathy  Congrats on a new low! 209.0 here, Ill race ya to one-der-land !

Pamela  Have an awesome birthday and enjoy the movie  the critics are saying its the best one yet, and DS and I cannot wait to see it!

acename  Happy Birthday!



JOANNEL said:


> I was shocked when I got on the scale this am!! I am down 5 lbs. I did do a lot of sweating yesterday, between mowing and walking on the beach, so I hope it doesn't come back as soon as I drink water!!
> 
> Today is our anniversary 27 years. My romantic husband wants to go to Five Guys burgers & fries!!! There is nothing low cal on that menu!!! It's brand new to our area so I won't argue with him!!


Congrats on your loss and Happy Anniversary! I love Five Guys - yummy, yummy, yummy! The burgers really arent horrible, calorie wise, especially if you get a little (single as opposed to the regular double) and pile veggies on it. If you can go without the bun, even better. Its the fries you have to be careful of

Marcia  Happy Anniversary to you too!

QOTD1-Friday ~ What is for dinner tonight?
We usually eat dinner with my parents on Fridays. Mom cooks about half the time, the other half we get takeout or pizza. Ill have to call her in a bit to find out what the plan is for this evening.

QOTD2-Friday ~ Name one thing you miss about being a kid.
Thats an easy one - not having to work all friggin summer! I so wish that I could actually enjoy the summer, go to the pool, hang out with DS instead of sending him off to daycare. Unfortunately, being a single mom, if I didnt work wed have no home, insurance, or anything else really, so thats never going to be an option for me. Unless we move to Europe where they get like 6  10 weeks of paid vacation every year  I may have to look into that

Ltl Mermaid  Best wishes to your family. Hang in there. 

Well, I'll try to check back in later so I'm not so far behind on Monday!

Bree


----------



## disneymom2one

QUOTD 1:  Ronzoni Smart Choice macaroni cooked with a big bag of Schwan's vegetables and then tossed with a sauce made with FF cottage cheese and LF cream cheese.



QUOTD 2:  I don't miss much as far as childhood.  Like most people, I loved summers off but I'm a college professor so I'm basically off as well in the summer (teaching one class Mon-Thurs).  My husband is also a college professor and we really enjoy our summers - especially now that the 14 year old is through with school for the year.


----------



## tea pot

Dahly said:


> Good Friday Morning everyone!
> and as I read all of the ideas, suggestions, and supportive comments from this group that day,  I knew I wanted to try again. So thanks to all of you. I know you don't know me, but know that what you say here has really helped get me in the right mindset for my journey! I have only taken baby steps so far, and I know it is a long way to where I want to be, but I will get to my goal.
> Have a happy Friday!
> Dahly




*Dahly *Thanks so much for putting into words what I've been feeling.

Finding the right mindset has been my major goal for this challenge.

I've been in Maine these past two week with no scale 
but it has turned out to be a good thing. I 've been focusing on my daily health habits Walking,  drinking enough Water, and food plan and not the #s so we'll see how works out next Friday


----------



## tiki23

Thanks for the birthday wishes!

I took all "my" teens (you know; mine + the extra ones that are part of the family) to see Toy Story 3 last night at midnight.  Ommigosh...we laughed (a lot!), we cried, we "Awwww'ed" and we laughed some more.  Just an excellent, excellent movie and a perfect ending to the trilogy.  

I was so happy to see it with my kids - they grew up watching TS1 and TS2 -and it was really special to share TS3 with my young adults.  

Lost a little over a pound this week.  I'm on track with my goal but dang, this is hard work!

<-- push ups

<-- jumping jacks

 <-- Zumba!

<-- My trainer....Stephanie!


----------



## keenercam

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1-Friday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> 
> We are doing subs since we will be on our way to the movies.  YAY!  Can't wait to see TS3!!
> *QOTD2-Friday ~
> 
> Name one thing you miss about being a kid.
> 
> Not much.  Truly.  Ugly, unhappy childhood.  Actually, I have a happy memory of my favorite Uncle taking me to Lake George for a week right around my 13th birthday with his two daughters (my cousins).  It was the first time I'd ever been away from home or on any kind of vacation. It was wonderful!
> *



Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jennz

Ltl Mermaid said:


> I apologize in advance because I am going to have to vent- my 85 yr old Grandpa went to the hospital last night...vomiting/diarrea/fever/dangerously low blood pressure and was admitted. they home he can go home today but is checking his blood for bacterial infection first.
> 
> Now I just fund out that my 1 month old niece coughed up blood and is at the ER! I am just so worried and upset right now. I hope they are OK. it is soooo hard for me to focus on anything else!



Oh no!!  Keep us posted!  



lovedvc said:


> I finally made it back into the 140's.  I weighed in this morning with a loss of 1.6 lbs which puts me at 149.8.



Awesome!!! Can 't wait to join you there.  



disneymom2one said:


> QUOTD 1:  Ronzoni Smart Choice macaroni cooked with a big bag of Schwan's vegetables and then tossed with a sauce made with FF cottage cheese and LF cream cheese.



That sounds tasty - how much of each do you use?

Hi Coach Anne!  

QOTD for dinner:  leftover night - pulled beef, chicken, ravioli, rice, broccoli...

QOTD...the feeling of being free, no major worries, stresses or commitments


Well I'm in with a small loss this week, 1/2 pound but I'll take it.    It's been a strange emotional week and I'm glad it's over!

Last night I worked a concert for dd's cheer - Tim McGraw.  Hot and long and loud!  But I had a fantastic burn for the day.  Tomorrow night DH and I are working DMB - that should be interesting.    I'm looking forward to another huge calorie burn too.


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> I really enjoyed being your coach for the week! Please believe me when I say I wrote out responses to many of you and just had to copy and paste them into the reply box. I have read through all the posts and want to say a few things:



Thanks for coaching!!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> *Happy Birthday, acename!*


from me, too!




JOANNEL said:


> I was shocked when I got on the scale this am!! I am down 5 lbs. I did do a lot of sweating yesterday, between mowing and walking on the beach, so I hope it doesn't come back as soon as I drink water!!Today is our anniversary 27 years.



Congrats on both counts!!!!




keenercam said:


> Joanne and MushyMushy -- Happy Anniversary to both of you!!!
> 
> Taryn -- Have fun in Disney!! I can't wait to hear all about your trip!!  Say "hi" to Mickey for me, okay?



I'll even throw in an extra hug!   And Happy Anniversary to Joanne and MushyMushy from me, too!




maiziezoe said:


> Reading your ramble reminded me of how my DD-3 talks. I actually giggled out loud when I was reading it.


I've  everytime I've read it today.  I'm not sure if I should yell "Squirrel" or "P. Sherman Wallaby Ln" or "cut her off!!!"




N&B'smom said:


> Good morning.  Well, nothing exciting to report.  My weight stayed the same.  It's my own fault too since I ate like crap last weekend.  I did really well all week though so I would have thought I would be down at least a little but NOTHING!!



Better than a gain!  




Dahly said:


> To all of the losers - Congrats! I am happy to say I am in that group this week. I am down 2 lbs, (total of 3 for the challenge)






Worfiedoodles said:


> I miss having summers off -- being able to get up when I wanted (my mom was a SAHM, and we weren't on a schedule), reading books all day (this was before kids had summer reading assignments), and just hanging out. My dad worked 2nd shift, so summers were the time I got to see him during week days. I have many happy family memories of just hanging out in the backyard pool, watching planes fly overhead, and not having a care in the world.





tea pot said:


> I miss when Summer's lasted forever and Summer Nights. Back in the days of No AC and everyone sat out on their front steps on a hot night and you needed to be home when the street lights came on. The grownups talked,  mom made ice tea, and we played cards and board games.
> I miss the bright sunny days after a really big snow storm and you spent all day outside building snow forts and having snowball wars and sledding till you had no dry mittens left and ending the day with hot cocoa





N&B'smom said:


> I miss not having a care in the world!!



Great answers!  I do have summer vacations, though this one is busy.  I think the innocence, basic trust in goodness, not worrying about money, or food, or the economy, or health, etc..  I miss crawling in my Daddy's lap, chasing fireflies with him, eating watermelon and making homemade ice cream on the front porch with him, following him around the garden, picking grapes with him, going for rides on his tractor and truck with him, him spraying me with a waterhose, helping him wash the cars, pestering him while he read the newspaper until he put it down and gave me his attention.  

That my friends, is what it's all about!



lovedvc said:


> I finally made it back into the 140's.  I weighed in this morning with a loss of 1.6 lbs which puts me at 149.8.






Ltl Mermaid said:


> I apologize in advance because I am going to have to vent- my 85 yr old Grandpa went to the hospital last night...vomiting/diarrea/fever/dangerously low blood pressure and was admitted. they home he can go home today but is checking his blood for bacterial infection first.
> 
> Now I just fund out that my 1 month old niece coughed up blood and is at the ER! I am just so worried and upset right now. I hope they are OK. it is soooo hard for me to focus on anything else!



Saying prayers for both of them!


Would everyone PLEASE stop talking about gaining weight on vacation!!!!!!  

Ok.  I feel better now.  Hair is done, won't see my girls again until we are in the car, headed for the World.  Sad, but DH can sleep tomorrow while I am in class if they aren't home.  We'll get them at Mom's on our way out of town.

IF we get to go.  Which might not happen if I don't get OFF Dis and get busy!


----------



## jennz

TARYN GET OFF THE COMPUTER!!


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz said:


> TARYN GET OFF THE COMPUTER!!


----------



## jennz

flipflopmom said:


>



  Have a great trip girl!!  Are you going to Universal?  I was reading Aaron (ADP)'s trip report the unplugged board - it is CRAZY there today!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

*QOTD1-Friday ~

What is for dinner tonight?
*
Probubly a salad and some chicken on the grill. I love summer but my allergies don't share the same feeling, so probubly whatever DH feels like fixing is what we have for dinner.
*QOTD2-Friday ~

Name one thing you miss about being a kid.* 
This is a touch and go subject right now as my mom and I are fueding about it's time for me to grow up and at mature. I have a very bubbly personality and always look to the positive side of things. I think life is too short to be pesimistic. So I guess i would say I miss being able to see the good in everything and it being ok, and of course my metabolism lol


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

JOANNEL said:


> I was shocked when I got on the scale this am!! I am down 5 lbs. I did do a lot of sweating yesterday, between mowing and walking on the beach, so I hope it doesn't come back as soon as I drink water!!
> 
> Today is our anniversary 27 years. My romantic husband wants to go to Five Guys burgers & fries!!! There is nothing low cal on that menu!!! It's brand new to our area so I won't argue with him!!



Happy Anniversary and Congrats on the 5lb weight loss.  You Rock We recently got a 5 guys here to and I gotta admit those burgers are good.



MushyMushy said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> It's our 16th today too. We have no plans tonight, but will go somewhere tomorrow to celebrate.



HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, 16 YEARS IS AMAZING!



lisah0711 said:


> I am in full on Disney trip mode.  I am so excited and giddy I have no idea how I will manage to hang on until Wednesday!    Guess I will start with some housecleaning and laundry today.  Tomorrow we are going to Star Wars in Concert so that will be a fun distraction.



Oh Lisa I am so jealous wish I was going with ya.  The days will go fast and it will be here before you know it.  Have fun tonight at the concert. Sounds fun



keenercam said:


> OOPS!! Forgot to share happy news.  Down 2.5 this week.  YAY!!!



Yay Good job



N&B'smom said:


> Good morning.  Well, nothing exciting to report.  My weight stayed the same.  It's my own fault too since I ate like crap last weekend.  I did really well all week though so I would have thought I would be down at least a little but NOTHING!!
> 
> I see a light at the end of the tunnel though.  Softball is over, baseball will be over by tomorrow (my son's team is in the playoffs and has a good shot at winning the championship game tomorrow).  School will be out too!  There will be so much LESS running around and meals eaten at home for a change!  I'm looking forward to a good next week hoping to see a few lbs disappear!!
> 
> Although I am a bit worried about myself when we go camping on 6/28 for five days.  I will have to be VERY careful!!



Way to look at the bright side.  Hopefully now that your schedule has settled down you can focus more on your meals.  It is difficult when you have so much to do at night.  I am also worried about going on vacation.  We leave 7/3 for 9 days.  We are staying in a cabin in TN.  Hopefully I can control myself.  I am trying to already make a plan in my mind now.  Good luck, Im sure you will do fine.



maiziezoe said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm Ann and I am going to be your coach this week!
> 
> I'm 42 years old (I accidentally typed 102 years old... ouch)... I am married (second marriage) and have 4 kids.... DS-just turned 22 on Wednesday, DD-13, DS-5 and DD-3. I have two cats and just became a mommy to a Dachshund/Beagle mix named Lord Stanley. DS-22 lives in downtown Chicago and I have a step-DD who is 11 is who coming here on Saturday to spend a month with us.
> 
> I was a thin person my entire life until I got pregnant with my DS-5. Between DS-5 and DD-3, I had 4 miscarriages and with each miscarriage I ate the pain away. Each pregnancy I gained and gained. By the time my DD-3 was born, I was up 70 pounds. I also gained 10 pounds while I was nursing DD-3 (go figure... I nurse and gain weight... a normal woman nurses and loses weight  ). I've lost 50 of those 80 annoying pounds (I need to change my clippie!).  Oh, and I came in second place in the last Biggest Loser challenge.
> 
> Each day I will be asking two questions... the first question will be... "What's for dinner tonight?" I am hoping this will be helpful for others in the challenge. There are many times when I am just menu drained.
> 
> The second question will be a fun question... something to take your mind off of your day for just a few minutes.



Thanks ann for being our coach and I love your ideas for the questions.  



Ltl Mermaid said:


> I apologize in advance because I am going to have to vent- my 85 yr old Grandpa went to the hospital last night...vomiting/diarrea/fever/dangerously low blood pressure and was admitted. they home he can go home today but is checking his blood for bacterial infection first.
> 
> Now I just fund out that my 1 month old niece coughed up blood and is at the ER! I am just so worried and upset right now. I hope they are OK. it is soooo hard for me to focus on anything else!



Sorry to hear about whats going on.  I hope everything turns out ok, I will say some prayers.



tea pot said:


> Dinner: Grilled Chicken fresh green Beans and Salad
> 
> I miss when Summer's lasted forever and Summer Nights. Back in the days of No AC and everyone sat out on their front steps on a hot night and you needed to be home when the street lights came on. The grownups talked,  mom made ice tea, and we played cards and board games.
> I miss the bright sunny days after a really big snow storm and you spent all day outside building snow forts and having snowball wars and sledding till you had no dry mittens left and ending the day with hot cocoa



Wow I could not have said it any better myself.  Either we grew up in the same area or just have alot in common because this is exactly what I was thinking.



lovedvc said:


> I finally made it back into the 140's.  I weighed in this morning with a loss of 1.6 lbs which puts me at 149.8.



Great job, I bet thats an amazing feeling.  Keep up the good work.




tiki23 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes!
> 
> I took all "my" teens (you know; mine + the extra ones that are part of the family) to see Toy Story 3 last night at midnight.  Ommigosh...we laughed (a lot!), we cried, we "Awwww'ed" and we laughed some more.  Just an excellent, excellent movie and a perfect ending to the trilogy.
> 
> I was so happy to see it with my kids - they grew up watching TS1 and TS2 -and it was really special to share TS3 with my young adults.
> 
> Lost a little over a pound this week.  I'm on track with my goal but dang, this is hard work!
> 
> <-- push ups
> 
> <-- jumping jacks
> 
> <-- Zumba!
> 
> <-- My trainer....Stephanie!



Im so glad to hear the movie is good I cant wait to take my boys to see it.  Glad you got to share it with your kids.  Great job on the loss and hard work you have been doing.



jennz said:


> Last night I worked a concert for dd's cheer - Tim McGraw.  Hot and long and loud!  But I had a fantastic burn for the day.  Tomorrow night DH and I are working DMB - that should be interesting.    I'm looking forward to another huge calorie burn too.



I love Tim McGraw!  I have not seen his concert in a few years but the last one was at our local fairgrounds and I got 3rd row seats.  I kept waving to him like a crazy teenager and finally he waved back during one of his songs and I almost fainted   My friend and I laughed hysterically everytime we think of it.  She said he was probably like "I will just wave at her so she stops cause she looks ridiculous"  It was one of the greatest moments of my life.  Well next to getting married and my kids being born.

QOTD-1  For dinner I am having a subway salad since we will be on the run.

QOTD-2 Just having no worries! Summers off, Snow days off, mom doing your laundry, mom grocery shopping and making dinner, and no bills!!!!!

I am really enjoying my day off.  My boys and I went shopping for fathers day gifts.  Then I took them to MC'Ds for lunch and to play in the playland.  Well my older son (5 1/2) picked up a girl.  I am not kidding, they played together for about 30min then she went to her mom and came over with her phone number on a napkin.  She said "bye ryan, call me"  I almost died laughing.  I hope this isnt a sign of what the future will bring.  I dont know if I can deal with my son being a ladies man.....  Now the kids are resting and we are then going to a small school carnival.  They have give aways and games and a moon bounce.  My dh has a softball game tonight so we will go cheer him on.  Its hot and sunny out and is really just turning out to be a nice day!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

So proud of myself because I came home, changed, and did a slow 4M on the TM! I had all the fans cranked, and I had to slow alot because it is so hot, but I did it! I just know that will pay off tomorrow on the scale!

Oh! And please add my  wishes for *Tiki23* and *acename*! 

Ok, off to shower and have a hummus and veggie snack (no lunch today, I ran instead), and head out for my late afternoon commitments! 

Maria


----------



## bellaphia

no loss this week I know it's better than a gain but this is where I always get stuck!! can't get past this spot it's sooo frustrating...will try and move more something has to budge


----------



## flipflopmom

swimsuits, girls' clothes, my clothes, shoes, toiletries, disney box, are packed!  Class stuff is DONE!!!!!!!!!!  Electronics charged and ready.  Class in 45 minutes.  I am going to do so GREAT on my final exam tomorrow, knowing that as soon as I am done I can leave for WDW!    Making my list of everything I need to do when I get home tonight.  I'll be back after class with another deep thoughts by Taryn rambling!


----------



## LuvBaloo

I hate this cold that wants to hang around, one day of feeling a little better followed by feeling worse again.  Ended up using a vacation day to stay home with sick child yesterday.  Poor thing was spewing from both ends on Wed night, and is still just laying on the couch, but today its DH's turn to deal with here.  He was lucky enough to be out of town and miss the worst of it.

I did my weigh in this morning and had a small gain but I am okay with it, and will be back to a loss next week.

Happy belated birthday to Tiki23, Worfiedoodles and Pjlla!

Happy birthday to acename!

Happy anniversary to Joannel & MushyMushy!

Thanks for coaching last week CC! 

Thanks for coaching this week Ann!



cclovesdis said:


> Here is tomorrow's QOTD:
> 
> In last week's episode of Losing It with Jillian, Jillian mentioned that exercise can be fun and family time. How do you get in exercise that meets either or both?



As a family we like to go kayaking and do geocaching but haven't been able to get out and do that lately.  Sometimes we go to the pool as a family.  I promised the girls we'd go next week, so hopefully everybody will be heathly and we'll be able to do it.



MushyMushy said:


> I've completely fallen off the wagon this week.  Last week, I decided to try to wean myself off of sleeping pills (don't believe anyone who says Ambien is "non habit forming"! it's as addictive as anything else). My sleep is so messed up and I just want to do nothing, I have no motivation, and no ambition.
> 
> Have any of you gone through something like this? It's almost not worth it! Anyway, I'm still here, still want to do weigh ins, but it's going to be difficult for a little while until I get myself straightened out.



 Hang in there!  Take it one step at a time, and if you miss weigh ins, just add them back in when you can!



Nicole786 said:


> I tried running this morning because my ankle was feeling better so now I'm elevating/icing it....I just really want the sprain to heal its really frustrating becuase once again I maintained my weight because I can't excersize.   I seriously just want to give up



 Don't give up!  Like others have said, is there something different you can do for exercise like upper body only, or go in a pool.



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1-Friday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> *QOTD2-Friday ~
> 
> Name one thing you miss about being a kid.*



Dinner is undecided.  I'm currently feeling like subway, but I'm not sure what DH has in mind since he's at home all day. 

Biggest thing I miss about being a kid is real true free time.  Now there is never time with NOTHING to do.  There's times that I do nothing, but there's always something that needs to be done that I could be doing.



Ltl Mermaid said:


> I apologize in advance because I am going to have to vent- my 85 yr old Grandpa went to the hospital last night...vomiting/diarrea/fever/dangerously low blood pressure and was admitted. they home he can go home today but is checking his blood for bacterial infection first.
> 
> Now I just fund out that my 1 month old niece coughed up blood and is at the ER! I am just so worried and upset right now. I hope they are OK. it is soooo hard for me to focus on anything else!



Hope everybody is okay!


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Thanks to all for the kind wishes! My niece is alright, it turns out that my sister in law needs to cut out dairy as she is breastfeeding and the dairy she eats is irritating the baby's stomach. It doesn't make sense to me but I am glad she is OK!! 

Still no news on my Grandpa, they are keeping him in the hospital for observation until his fever goes away and he is feeling better. Thanks again for all of your caring messages!


----------



## brinalyn530

I've seen a couple of people mention geocaching... how do you guys get started with this? I looked it up a while ago, but I wasn't sure if it was something I could do with my GPS that I use in the car (Garmin nuvi) or if there was something special I needed to buy just for this ? I don't have an iphone, yet, but I do have an itouch would that work? Probably not without an internet connection, right? It sounds like something that might be fun to do with DS and I know there's a couple close by our house that we could walk/hike to, but I just don't know where to start... Any advice?

TIA!

Bree


----------



## LuvBaloo

Ltl Mermaid - glad you're niece is okay.

Bree,
I suggest going to the website www.geocaching.com.  There's a good section on getting started at geocaching.
You can join it for free, put in your zip code and get a list of caches that's nearby your place.
As long as your GPS is a handheld, you should be able to enter the locations in it.
I strongly recommend to read the descriptions of the caches so you have an idea of the size you are looking for.  Some are "micro-caches" and are harder to find and only contain a piece of paper.  With kids, the best ones are the ones that have items in them for trade.  My kids love seeing what's inside and picking something to keep, and leaving something behind.

Have fun with it!


----------



## cclovesdis

brinalyn530 said:


> I've seen a couple of people mention geocaching... how do you guys get started with this? I looked it up a while ago, but I wasn't sure if it was something I could do with my GPS that I use in the car (Garmin nuvi) or if there was something special I needed to buy just for this ? I don't have an iphone, yet, but I do have an itouch would that work? Probably not without an internet connection, right? It sounds like something that might be fun to do with DS and I know there's a couple close by our house that we could walk/hike to, but I just don't know where to start... Any advice?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Bree



I was just reading about jeocaching, but honestly, I still don't understand it. I hope someone responds because I'd love to know too!



Happy Anniversary Joannel and MushyMushy! Happy Birthday acename!

Thank you to all who gave me such warm compliments about coaching last week.

Ann, thanks for coaching!

Taryn-Have a great, great trip! Good luck on your final tomorrow!

Well, it was a pretty bad day. I ate a lot and while I wouldn't call it a binge, I ate way more than I should have eaten. I am not planning to eat anymore for the night and tomorrow, I will start fresh. My goal is to drink at least 8 glasses of water and to get lots of exercise. I need to start wearing my pedometer again. It is so motivating to see the number rise throughout the day.

I have to vent, though. I am wearing a not so flattering outfit and my mom commented about how bad I look. I don't care if what I wear to bed is flattering or not. I'm not planning to go to the club tonight or even to the grocery store. I'm in my pajamas already. My mom is usually so supportive.  I think the best thing to do is just let it go.

I am going to weigh myself tomorrow and then PM Shannon. I'll also have to reset my points minimum for the day because I know I went back over 150.   I really need to make it a priority to journal my food/points and to balance my 35 extra points out throughout the week. I do so much better when I do that. I only journaled 2x last week. I know that's better than zero, but far short of my goal of five times.

Question for all of you: Does anyone have a Wii game other than Wii Fit/Fit Plus and EA Sports Active (not sure what exactly it's called) that really gets you burning calories? I've read mixed reviews about Walk it Out. Any other options? TIA!

Have a great night!


----------



## tigger813

WOW! I've been off all day and I just had to read 4 pages to catch up! 

Had a very nice relaxing day at a friend's house. The kids swam for about 5 hours almost nonstop! We had hot dogs, hamburgers and chips and dip. We also had Tastefully Simple Frozen Watermelon Margarita! OMG! SO good! DH, friend and I drank the whole tub! Then she made us Dragonberry Rum with Lemonade! ALso SOOO Good! I'm not hungry for supper so I may be ok tonight. Having a big glass of water now. I did walk about 6 miles this morning so that's good! Never actually swam today just sat and chatted!

Watching the Red Sox game now. Gotta take my dad shopping for my mom's birthday on Sunday. She wants a new pedometer. Also getting Toy Story 3 game for DH for Father's Day. My dad is getting a pedicure from me.

Happy to say I am down .6 for the week. Almost forgot to send my PM to LuvBaloo. I'll do that next. Probably go to bed early!

Need some Pixie dust for DD1s DSi! She dropped it in the pool right before we came home. It fell out of the bag it was in which the bottom had gotten wet. It is in a container of rice hopefully drying out! I don't know why she had brought it with her. This was her Christmas present. It was in a "Nerf" protective case that I'm hoping protected it somewhat. It was only in the water about 5 seconds so we're hoping it will be ok. 

Have a great night and weekend!

Happy Birthday acename!!!!!


----------



## lovedvc

tigger813 said:


> Need some Pixie dust for DD1s DSi! She dropped it in the pool right before we came home. It fell out of the bag it was in which the bottom had gotten wet. It is in a container of rice hopefully drying out! I don't know why she had brought it with her. This was her Christmas present. It was in a "Nerf" protective case that I'm hoping protected it somewhat. It was only in the water about 5 seconds so we're hoping it will be ok.



My son dropped his cellphone in the toilet a few months ago.  It was a lot longer than 5 seconds that it was underwater.  Heaven forbid he stick his hands in the water, he had to come and get me.  We left the phone in rice on the windowsill for 2 days and it works absolutely fine.  Make sure you open it up so the rice can soak up everything.  Good Luck.


----------



## tigger813

lovedvc said:


> My son dropped his cellphone in the toilet a few months ago.  It was a lot longer than 5 seconds that it was underwater.  Heaven forbid he stick his hands in the water, he had to come and get me.  We left the phone in rice on the windowsill for 2 days and it works absolutely fine.  Make sure you open it up so the rice can soak up everything.  Good Luck.



We've got it in a plastic container covered by the rice! 

I really need to go to bed! My eyes are getting heavy.


----------



## cclovesdis

I am about to go to bed. I just wanted to quickly mention that I searched Amazon.com and found a Wii game released in 2008 called Outdoor Adventure that looks very active. The reviews talk about it being a good workout. It's almost $50 as it includes a mat similar to one for DDR. Just wonderfing if anyone has this game or has ever played it, and if, what do you think of it? TIA!

Also, thanks Shannon for the info!

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## lovedvc

Just wondering if anyone has any ideas on how I can lose 7 lbs by July 4th.  I figure that's what it will take for me to win The Lose Before You Cruise Challenge that I am in.  I need to work my tail off the next few weeks.  I'm thinking I can just go crazy in the gym with my cardio.   What do you all think crazy Cardio workouts?  I gotta do this my cousins husband thinks he's got me, he is all ready talking about the money he is gonna win.  I've lost 18.2 and he has lost 33, but he started at 221 and I started at 168.  He is ahead of me by about 4%.


----------



## mikamah

jennz said:


> Last night I worked a concert for dd's cheer - Tim McGraw.  Hot and long and loud!  But I had a fantastic burn for the day.





mommyof2Pirates said:


> I love Tim McGraw!  I have not seen his concert in a few years but the last one was at our local fairgrounds and I got 3rd row seats.  I kept waving to him like a crazy teenager and finally he waved back during one of his songs and I almost fainted   My friend and I laughed hysterically everytime we think of it.  She said he was probably like "I will just wave at her so she stops cause she looks ridiculous"  It was one of the greatest moments of my life.  Well next to getting married and my kids being born.


Oooh Jen, is he still as hot as he was 10 years ago?  Funny, Lindsay, I saw him about 10 years ago in foxboro, ma, and was in the second row.  I remember one of the guys with us kept offering me a napkin for my drool.  It was a big countryfest concert, and he wasn't really one of my favs at the time, but he put on an awesome show and he looked great in his sleeveless t-shirt.  




flipflopmom said:


> Would everyone PLEASE stop talking about gaining weight on vacation!!!!!!
> 
> Ok.  I feel better now.  Hair is done, won't see my girls again until we are in the car, headed for the World.  Sad, but DH can sleep tomorrow while I am in class if they aren't home.  We'll get them at Mom's on our way out of town.


OMG, it's almost trip time!!!!!!  I went to disney once and lost a pound!!!!  (I won't mention the other trips)  My plan is the minute my plane lands in boston I get right back on track and then whatever I have gained will be gone the following week.  You can do it too, Taryn!!  Have a fantastic, magical vacation.




Ltl Mermaid said:


> Thanks to all for the kind wishes! My niece is alright, it turns out that my sister in law needs to cut out dairy as she is breastfeeding and the dairy she eats is irritating the baby's stomach. It doesn't make sense to me but I am glad she is OK!!
> 
> Still no news on my Grandpa, they are keeping him in the hospital for observation until his fever goes away and he is feeling better. Thanks again for all of your caring messages!


Glad to hear you niece is ok, and I hope your Grandpa is feeling better real soon. 



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1-Friday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *




Was going to be chicken on the grill with corn on the cob, but we went to a friends house to swim, and had cheeseburgers on the grill, with a little pasta salad, and green beans.  I skipped the klondike bars with whipped cream on top she served the kids for dessert.  
[/QUOTE]



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2-Friday ~
> 
> Name one thing you miss about being a kid.*


Having no worries, no work, no stress, lots of energy, summer vacations, hanging out with all the neighborhood kids playing hide and seek and tag, and all those fun kids games.  



Dahly said:


> I knew I wanted to try again. So thanks to all of you. I know you don't know me, but know that what you say here has really helped get me in the right mindset for my journey! I have only taken baby steps so far, and I know it is a long way to where I want to be, but I will get to my goal.


This is so nicely said, and so true.  All those baby steps will add up, and as long as we keep on trying, we will all reach our goals. 



tea pot said:


> I miss when Summer's lasted forever and Summer Nights. Back in the days of No AC and everyone sat out on their front steps on a hot night and you needed to be home when the street lights came on. The grownups talked,  mom made ice tea, and we played cards and board games.
> I miss the bright sunny days after a really big snow storm and you spent all day outside building snow forts and having snowball wars and sledding till you had no dry mittens left and ending the day with hot cocoa


Those were the days.



brinalyn530 said:


> Thank goodness DS and I aren't the only ones ! I always wonder what passersby think when we're running back and forth across all three courts. At least we have fun, right!
> 
> Kathy  Congrats on a new low! 209.0 here, Ill race ya to one-der-land !


That's so funny on the tennis. I thought we were the only ones because it seems whenever there are others down the park playing with us, they seem to be able to stay on one court without a problem.  
You're on, Bree.  I would love to race you to ONE-derland!!!  My goal is to be there by the end of this challenge, hopefully with a few pounds to spare for my vacation.  We can do it!!!!!!!



JOANNEL said:


> I was shocked when I got on the scale this am!! I am down 5 lbs. I did do a lot of sweating yesterday, between mowing and walking on the beach, so I hope it doesn't come back as soon as I drink water!!
> 
> Today is our anniversary 27 years. My romantic husband wants to go to Five Guys burgers & fries!!! There is nothing low cal on that menu!!! It's brand new to our area so I won't argue with him!!


Congrats on your loss, and a happy anniversary to you and dh!!



MushyMushy said:


> It's our 16th today too. We have no plans tonight, but will go somewhere tomorrow to celebrate.


Happy anniversary to you and your dh too!!!



lisah0711 said:


> I was up .5 but managed to hang on to my 40 pound clippie.  The big challenge will be hanging on to it through my DLR vacation next week.  I think I need to make a plan.


You can do it Lisa!!!  Even if you're up a little after DL, start right back on track when you return, and it will be gone in no time. 



lisah0711 said:


> :I am in full on Disney trip mode.  I am so excited and giddy I have no idea how I will manage to hang on until Wednesday!    Guess I will start with some housecleaning and laundry today.  Tomorrow we are going to Star Wars in Concert so that will be a fun distraction.


It's such an awesome feeling the few days before your trip.  Now is the time to start planning the next one so you don't have that sadness as your trip comes to a close.  I know princess is your next one, but what about the boys?  Disneyland half next sept?????



keenercam said:


> mikamah -- Congratulations on your first 5k!  WOW! You totally ROCKED the timeclock!  You should be so proud of yourself.  How is the recovery?


Thanks, Cam.  I'm feeling pretty good.  My left hip and right ankle have been sore, but much better today. Usually it's my right hip that bothers me if I run too much, but that's fine.  I didn't run yesterday or today, but am hoping to get out early tomorrow.  I will take it slow.  I know my joints can't take too much pressure, and am very good about listening to them.  Except apparently during the adrenaline rush of a race.  The other thing was I didn't stretch right away, which I always do because I was chatting for a while first, so that definitely didn't help.  Oh well, live and learn.  



njcarita said:


> we'll I'm down 5 lbs...... amazing..... diet and exercize really does work....


  AMAZING!!!  why can't we just do it all the time??  congrats on your awesome loss!!



carmiedog said:


> +8.6
> 
> *+8.6*
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share my massive gain this week to make everyone who didn't lose or had a slight gain feel better.
> 
> Hi, all. I haven't been around this week. I've been on a road trip and brought part of the road home with me. I left with a plan to exercise without my trusty treadmill. Bought cute new workout clothes, a water bottle holder, made sure my mp3 was charged and full of tunes. But the 100-degree southern heat beat the crap out of me. Spending just an hour outside wiped us out for hours. You can't drive more than a block or two in my Ohio town without seeing walkers and joggers. In Arkansas it was dead. How do you southerners do it?
> 
> I also gave up on my diet after 2 days. Grandma kept trying to feed me, and succeeded. By the last leg home yesterday, I was eating Hershey's bars and coconut cream pie. And feeling like crap. Wish I could say it was worth it. Most of it definitely wasn't.
> 
> Will have to work like heck this week to get some of it off. Hoping a little will also come off when my stomach relaxes and I get back to a regular, ahem, "routine."
> 
> So there ya go. If you're not happy with your numbers this morning, you can still say "at least I didn't suck as bad as THAT chick."


  Sorry you had a gain, but I totally agree with what Pjlla said.  Get right back on track, and it will go away quickly.  I had a 7 pound gain after a week like that once when I was going to WW, and the woman who weighed me in was all concerned and told me it's not normal, and something could be up, and I should see my doctor, etc.  Well, it was mostly gone the next week after getting back on track, so you can do it too.

Have a nice night everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz said:


> Have a great trip girl!!  Are you going to Universal?  I was reading Aaron (ADP)'s trip report the unplugged board - it is CRAZY there today!



Universal?  What's that?    Honestly, we're not into a lot of that stuff, so I don't forsee us EVER going there!  




Ltl Mermaid said:


> Thanks to all for the kind wishes! My niece is alright, it turns out that my sister in law needs to cut out dairy as she is breastfeeding and the dairy she eats is irritating the baby's stomach. It doesn't make sense to me but I am glad she is OK!!
> 
> Still no news on my Grandpa, they are keeping him in the hospital for observation until his fever goes away and he is feeling better. Thanks again for all of your caring messages!



Glad baby is okay.  I've heard that before!  As for grandpa, the hospital is the best place for him!  Hang in there!



mikamah said:


> OMG, it's almost trip time!!!!!!  I went to disney once and lost a pound!!!!  (I won't mention the other trips)  My plan is the minute my plane lands in boston I get right back on track and then whatever I have gained will be gone the following week.  You can do it too, Taryn!!  Have a fantastic, magical vacation.



Thanks!

Okay guys!  My last BIG post before leaving.  You know my tendency to ramble, so hang on!

Last load of laundry is in the dryer - not to take, just b/c I can't stand to leave dirty clothes.  Downstairs needs a bit more decluttering, DH will vacuum later.  Going to try to hit the floors with a mop, we'll see.  Car is loaded except for all the last minute stuff.  Gotta finish getting the trash up.  DH went to bed at 4, so he'll sleep most of the day.   After I finish my coffee, I'll run the dishwasher.

I have officially STOPPED worrying about weight loss for the moment.  PMS has me all messed up, I have CRAZY water retention, but I need to take it easy on the water today so we don't have to stop every 5 minutes for me to potty tonight.  I already posted my eating plan for WDW, so I won't go back over that.  I've told DH to help me as we are having meals to keep on track, not so much for the weight loss/gain factor, but I don't want to miserable and sick from throwing stuff in my body that it is not used to anymore. 

I hope I can hit the fitness center at the CR a couple of times, and I definitely want to run to the MK and back twice a couple of times, for a 3 mile run.  I just think that would be the most magical thing, to run towards the castle at daybreak.  Hopefully I can handle the humidity, and WAKE UP to do it, we'll just have to see.  I don't really want to set an alarm and wake everyone up at 5!   BUT, this is Disney, and I don't want to stress over ANYTHING while I am there.  I'll take it as it comes.  That may sound lax, but...

Class was soooo boring last night.  I couldn't get WDW off my mind.   Not sure how I'll make it through today.  Gotta focus on that final, though!

I've been a little teary this morning thinking about Daddy, and Father's Day.  I hate leaving my mom, but one of my brothers lives 2 houses down from her, so he'll be there, and then she's going to spend part of the week with her sister, so that will be nice! I'm going to try not to focus on that tomorrow, but WDW always makes me emotional anyway.

I stayed away from the computer last night so we could get stuff done.  I have written on my last minute list to come say goodbye before we leave tonight, so I hope I make it on for a second this evening.  I hope to check in a few times while we are there.  But if not......

Have a great week everyone!  Hug the special men in your life tomorrow!  Just think, with me gone, you'll have soooo many fewer pages to read this week!!!  Thanks for all the well wishes!
Taryn


----------



## donac

Connie96 said:


> acename!!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to JOANNEL and to MushyMushy too!
> 
> Congrats!



Hope they were happy days for all of you.  



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1-Friday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *QOTD2-Friday ~
> 
> Name one thing you miss about being a kid.*




Dinner last night was popcorn and soda.  we all went to see TS3

I really don't miss too much about summer vacation since I am a school teacher.  I do take a lot of classes during the summer so is different.








Ltl Mermaid said:


> I apologize in advance because I am going to have to vent- my 85 yr old Grandpa went to the hospital last night...vomiting/diarrea/fever/dangerously low blood pressure and was admitted. they home he can go home today but is checking his blood for bacterial infection first.
> 
> Now I just fund out that my 1 month old niece coughed up blood and is at the ER! I am just so worried and upset right now. I hope they are OK. it is soooo hard for me to focus on anything else!



Glad to hear your niece is feeling better.  Hope grandpa is better soon,.



jennz said:


> TARYN GET OFF THE COMPUTER!!



Have a great trip Taryn.  HOpe the final went okay,.


ONLY 4 MORE DAYS UNTIL SUMMER VACATION

Had a great end of the year party.  I spent yesterday printing out notes people had sent me about my friend who is retiring.  I put them into a notebook and he loved it.   I know he will cry when he reads them.  they are all so touching.  

Came home and went to see Toy Story 3.  All you mothers out there are going to cry.  It is a very sweet, though at times dark, movie.  We all had a great time.  Do stay for the credits.  They will cheer you up and give you a chance to stop crying. 


Today into the city to see Mary Poppins.  Ds2 and one of my sisters are coming with me.  Ds2 did a lot of work on the crew in high school so I know he would love to see how the house moves in the show.  My sister has not done too much for herself the last 2 years since I am glad she is coming in with us.  It is also a birthday celebration for all of us.  My birthday was May 29, my sister's was June 9th and ds's is June 30th.

Ds1 left this morning at 2am to go to Kentucky with 3 other friends.  I was not happy that they left at 2 since I didn't find out what time they were leaving until 10 last night.  I wish they had gotten a better night sleep.

Dh went to help scouts get ready for the national jambo this summer.  He will be gone all day today and part of tomorrow.  We have to get his Father's day present today.  

Ds2 and I are going to a Father's day barbeque tomorrow.  Probably won't get to eat there since sister always takes forever to serve real food.  We don't want to stay too late since ds2 has to go back to school.  Dh will come home from the camping weekend and if he feels like it will go down to see his father if not we will go down on Monday

Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## mikamah

> Just think, with me gone, you'll have soooo many fewer pages to read this week!!!


  Good luck on your final and remember once it done you're on your way!!!!!

Dona- Glad you liked toy story3.  Now tell me, will I cry more than I cried at UP????  We are going to see it on our last day of school which is thursday too.  

We are off to baseball practice and game this morning and after I hope to get the lawn cut, and visit my brother for a swim.  Tonight we have a cookout and campout at a local park with the cub scouts. Should be fun but I'm hoping I don't get too cranky in the heat.   I will also miss having a few drinks around the campfire which always helps me sleep when we're camping.  Don't think it would be appropriate to sneak any liquor in. 

Have a happy, healthy weekend everyone!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



keenercam said:


> OOPS!! Forgot to share happy news.  Down 2.5 this week.  YAY!!!



 Woo! Hoo!



Connie96 said:


> All weighed-in, COW-reported and ready for another "losing" week!



 Yay!



N&B'smom said:


> Good morning.  Well, nothing exciting to report.  My weight stayed the same.  It's my own fault too since I ate like crap last weekend.  I did really well all week though so I would have thought I would be down at least a little but NOTHING!!



Maintaining is something to celebrate!    It beats a gain any day in my book.  Now that things are calming down for you, and with your hard work, I know those numbers on the scale will be heading in the right direction in no time.



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1-Friday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> Spaghetti and salad
> 
> 
> *QOTD2-Friday ~
> 
> Name one thing you miss about being a kid.*



Summer vacation, freedom and no responsibility! 



Dahly said:


> To all of the losers - Congrats! I am happy to say I am in that group this week. I am down 2 lbs, (total of 3 for the challenge) after a rough start weeks 1 and 2. I feel I might actually get the hang of this soon!
> 
> To those that didn't have the week they wanted - thank goodness today is  the starting line to a new week. We all have another chance to make the changes that will help us lose one more pound and get closer to goal!
> 
> After the first weigh-in, I had no loss, and I wanted badly to throw in the towel and give up. I mean, if I couldn't even lose one pound in seven days, what good was trying. BUT...I came to the board and PM'd my zero to Shannon, and as I read all of the ideas, suggestions, and supportive comments from this group that day,  I knew I wanted to try again. So thanks to all of you. I know you don't know me, but know that what you say here has really helped get me in the right mindset for my journey! I have only taken baby steps so far, and I know it is a long way to where I want to be, but I will get to my goal.



Great job on the loss!    It does take some time to figure out what will work for you.



JOANNEL said:


> What do I miss? Just being free all summer!!! Which is what I am right now, but the stress of unemployment is always on my mind!!







lovedvc said:


> I finally made it back into the 140's.  I weighed in this morning with a loss of 1.6 lbs which puts me at 149.8.



 Yay!



tea pot said:


> *Dahly *Thanks so much for putting into words what I've been feeling.
> 
> *Finding the right mindset has been my major goal for this challenge*.



That one is a toughie but it will make a big difference in your long term success!  



flipflopmom said:


> Would everyone PLEASE stop talking about gaining weight on vacation!!!!!!



Taryn, have a wonderful, wonderful time on your fabulous WDW vacation!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well my older son (5 1/2) picked up a girl.  I am not kidding, they played together for about 30min then she went to her mom and came over with her phone number on a napkin.  She said "bye ryan, call me"  I almost died laughing.  I hope this isnt a sign of what the future!



Ah, previews of things to come.  DS 11 had a girl follow him around the skate plaza making the "call me" sign in December.  Like the practical man that he is he asked "how can I call her when I don't even know her name?  Or her number? And what would we talk about?"     We should be safe for little while longer!   



Worfiedoodles said:


> So proud of myself because I came home, changed, and did a slow 4M on the TM! I had all the fans cranked, and I had to slow alot because it is so hot, but I did it! I just know that will pay off tomorrow on the scale!



Way to go on a long run after work on a hot day!



bellaphia said:


> no loss this week. I know it's better than a gain but this is where I always get stuck!! can't get past this spot it's sooo frustrating...will try and move more something has to budge



Can you vary your calories and exercise from day to day?  That might fool your body into letting go.  



LuvBaloo said:


> I hate this cold that wants to hang around, one day of feeling a little better followed by feeling worse again.  Ended up using a vacation day to stay home with sick child yesterday.  Poor thing was spewing from both ends on Wed night, and is still just laying on the couch, but today its DH's turn to deal with here.  He was lucky enough to be out of town and miss the worst of it.



Hope that you are all feeling better soon!  



Ltl Mermaid said:


> Thanks to all for the kind wishes! My niece is alright, it turns out that my sister in law needs to cut out dairy as she is breastfeeding and the dairy she eats is irritating the baby's stomach. It doesn't make sense to me but I am glad she is OK!!
> 
> Still no news on my Grandpa, they are keeping him in the hospital for observation until his fever goes away and he is feeling better. Thanks again for all of your caring messages!



Glad to hear that your niece is okay and best wishes for grandpa and a quick recovery for him.  



cclovesdis said:


> I have to vent, though. I am wearing a not so flattering outfit and my mom commented about how bad I look. I don't care if what I wear to bed is flattering or not. I'm not planning to go to the club tonight or even to the grocery store. I'm in my pajamas already. My mom is usually so supportive. I think the best thing to do is just let it go.



Yep, let it go.  She probably didn't realize that it was upsetting you.    Or next time be humorous about it and say something like "well, I'm sure it won't keep me awake or anything."  



lovedvc said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any ideas on how I can lose 7 lbs by July 4th.  I figure that's what it will take for me to win The Lose Before You Cruise Challenge that I am in.  I need to work my tail off the next few weeks.  I'm thinking I can just go crazy in the gym with my cardio.   What do you all think crazy Cardio workouts?  I gotta do this my cousins husband thinks he's got me, he is all ready talking about the money he is gonna win.  I've lost 18.2 and he has lost 33, but he started at 221 and I started at 168.  He is ahead of me by about 4%.



It would have to be Biggest Loser style.  1200 calories and working out for 8 hours a day.  I'm not so sure it wouldn't come back right away either but it might work.  



mikamah said:


> It's such an awesome feeling the few days before your trip.  Now is the time to start planning the next one so you don't have that sadness as your trip comes to a close.  I know princess is your next one, but what about the boys?  Disneyland half next sept?????.



As you know, I always have to have at least two Disney trips in the works at all times.    The next two are the Princess with you and the West Coast Repo Cruise in April.  Then perhaps the half for my Coast to Coast medal . . . hmmm 



donac said:


> ONLY 4 MORE DAYS UNTIL SUMMER VACATION



Woo!  Hoo!  

Time for a little housecleaning and getting ready for Star Wars in Concert.  Have a great day!


----------



## tiki23

Off to boot camp this AM, ugh!  I always feel good aftewards, though.  Well, the next morning is a little rough..... 

Have a great Saturday, everyone!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I am suuuper excited!!! I FINALLY lost 2 pounds. I have had the same weight for the past 2 weeks and finally finally finally I lost 2 POUNDS!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Ltl Mermaid said:


> I apologize in advance because I am going to have to vent- my 85 yr old Grandpa went to the hospital last night...vomiting/diarrea/fever/dangerously low blood pressure and was admitted. they home he can go home today but is checking his blood for bacterial infection first.
> 
> Now I just fund out that my 1 month old niece coughed up blood and is at the ER! I am just so worried and upset right now. I hope they are OK. it is soooo hard for me to focus on anything else!



I am very sorry to hear about the health issues in your family. How are things now? 



tea pot said:


> Dinner: Grilled Chicken fresh green Beans and Salad
> 
> I miss when Summer's lasted forever and Summer Nights. Back in the days of No AC and everyone sat out on their front steps on a hot night and you needed to be home when the street lights came on. The grownups talked,  mom made ice tea, and we played cards and board games.
> I miss the bright sunny days after a really big snow storm and you spent all day outside building snow forts and having snowball wars and sledding till you had no dry mittens left and ending the day with hot cocoa



Our electricity went out yesterday at 3:30 in the afternoon. For the first time since we lived here (6 years) we took the dog for a walk and talked to a bunch of neighbors we didn't know. 



lovedvc said:


> I finally made it back into the 140's.  I weighed in this morning with a loss of 1.6 lbs which puts me at 149.8.



Woooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooo!!! 



disneymom2one said:


> QUOTD 1:  Ronzoni Smart Choice macaroni cooked with a big bag of Schwan's vegetables and then tossed with a sauce made with FF cottage cheese and LF cream cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTD 2:  I don't miss much as far as childhood.  Like most people, I loved summers off but I'm a college professor so I'm basically off as well in the summer (teaching one class Mon-Thurs).  My husband is also a college professor and we really enjoy our summers - especially now that the 14 year old is through with school for the year.



I am a big fan of the Ronzoni Smart Choice pastas.


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> Last night I worked a concert for dd's cheer - Tim McGraw.  Hot and long and loud!  But I had a fantastic burn for the day.  Tomorrow night DH and I are working DMB - that should be interesting.    I'm looking forward to another huge calorie burn too.



Oh my gosh... DMB. Before the little kids were born, I used to see him as many times a year as I could. Love him! How was the Tim McGraw concert? Not a fan but he is good to look at!



Worfiedoodles said:


> So proud of myself because I came home, changed, and did a slow 4M on the TM! I had all the fans cranked, and I had to slow alot because it is so hot, but I did it! I just know that will pay off tomorrow on the scale!
> 
> Oh! And please add my  wishes for *Tiki23* and *acename*!
> 
> 
> Ok, off to shower and have a hummus and veggie snack (no lunch today, I ran instead), and head out for my late afternoon commitments!
> 
> Maria



Nice job on the TM!! I love hummus as a snack!



bellaphia said:


> no loss this week I know it's better than a gain but this is where I always get stuck!! can't get past this spot it's sooo frustrating...will try and move more something has to budge



That's what I tell myself... no gain is better than a gain. 



flipflopmom said:


> swimsuits, girls' clothes, my clothes, shoes, toiletries, disney box, are packed!  Class stuff is DONE!!!!!!!!!!  Electronics charged and ready.  Class in 45 minutes.  I am going to do so GREAT on my final exam tomorrow, knowing that as soon as I am done I can leave for WDW!    Making my list of everything I need to do when I get home tonight.  I'll be back after class with another deep thoughts by Taryn rambling!



I am so excited for you!!!  Good luck on that final today! 



LuvBaloo said:


> I hate this cold that wants to hang around, one day of feeling a little better followed by feeling worse again.  Ended up using a vacation day to stay home with sick child yesterday.  Poor thing was spewing from both ends on Wed night, and is still just laying on the couch, but today its DH's turn to deal with here.  He was lucky enough to be out of town and miss the worst of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner is undecided.  I'm currently feeling like subway, but I'm not sure what DH has in mind since he's at home all day.
> 
> Biggest thing I miss about being a kid is real true free time.  Now there is never time with NOTHING to do.  There's times that I do nothing, but there's always something that needs to be done that I could be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everybody is okay!



I hope your family is feeling better today! We had Subway last night. It was pretty good!



Ltl Mermaid said:


> Thanks to all for the kind wishes! My niece is alright, it turns out that my sister in law needs to cut out dairy as she is breastfeeding and the dairy she eats is irritating the baby's stomach. It doesn't make sense to me but I am glad she is OK!!
> 
> Still no news on my Grandpa, they are keeping him in the hospital for observation until his fever goes away and he is feeling better. Thanks again for all of your caring messages!



I'm glad to hear your niece is doing better. I will continue to keep your grandpa in my thoughts.


----------



## maiziezoe

cclovesdis said:


> I was just reading about jeocaching, but honestly, I still don't understand it. I hope someone responds because I'd love to know too!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary Joannel and MushyMushy! Happy Birthday acename!
> 
> Thank you to all who gave me such warm compliments about coaching last week.
> 
> Ann, thanks for coaching!
> 
> Taryn-Have a great, great trip! Good luck on your final tomorrow!
> 
> Well, it was a pretty bad day. I ate a lot and while I wouldn't call it a binge, I ate way more than I should have eaten. I am not planning to eat anymore for the night and tomorrow, I will start fresh. My goal is to drink at least 8 glasses of water and to get lots of exercise. I need to start wearing my pedometer again. It is so motivating to see the number rise throughout the day.
> 
> I have to vent, though. I am wearing a not so flattering outfit and my mom commented about how bad I look. I don't care if what I wear to bed is flattering or not. I'm not planning to go to the club tonight or even to the grocery store. I'm in my pajamas already. My mom is usually so supportive.  I think the best thing to do is just let it go.
> 
> I am going to weigh myself tomorrow and then PM Shannon. I'll also have to reset my points minimum for the day because I know I went back over 150.   I really need to make it a priority to journal my food/points and to balance my 35 extra points out throughout the week. I do so much better when I do that. I only journaled 2x last week. I know that's better than zero, but far short of my goal of five times.
> 
> Question for all of you: Does anyone have a Wii game other than Wii Fit/Fit Plus and EA Sports Active (not sure what exactly it's called) that really gets you burning calories? I've read mixed reviews about Walk it Out. Any other options? TIA!
> 
> Have a great night!



Keep reminding yourself that today is a new day. A brand new day to make the right choices.

We have Walk it Out... I used it a lot at first but I don't use it anymore. It burns a fair amount of calories. I have the Biggest Loser game too... the daily exercises didn't even make me sweat, but the weekly challenges really worked me. My favorite calorie burner is the Golds Gym boxing game... it is an awesome calorie burner!!



flipflopmom said:


> Okay guys!  My last BIG post before leaving.  You know my tendency to ramble, so hang on!
> 
> Last load of laundry is in the dryer - not to take, just b/c I can't stand to leave dirty clothes.  Downstairs needs a bit more decluttering, DH will vacuum later.  Going to try to hit the floors with a mop, we'll see.  Car is loaded except for all the last minute stuff.  Gotta finish getting the trash up.  DH went to bed at 4, so he'll sleep most of the day.   After I finish my coffee, I'll run the dishwasher.
> 
> I have officially STOPPED worrying about weight loss for the moment.  PMS has me all messed up, I have CRAZY water retention, but I need to take it easy on the water today so we don't have to stop every 5 minutes for me to potty tonight.  I already posted my eating plan for WDW, so I won't go back over that.  I've told DH to help me as we are having meals to keep on track, not so much for the weight loss/gain factor, but I don't want to miserable and sick from throwing stuff in my body that it is not used to anymore.
> 
> I hope I can hit the fitness center at the CR a couple of times, and I definitely want to run to the MK and back twice a couple of times, for a 3 mile run.  I just think that would be the most magical thing, to run towards the castle at daybreak.  Hopefully I can handle the humidity, and WAKE UP to do it, we'll just have to see.  I don't really want to set an alarm and wake everyone up at 5!   BUT, this is Disney, and I don't want to stress over ANYTHING while I am there.  I'll take it as it comes.  That may sound lax, but...
> 
> Class was soooo boring last night.  I couldn't get WDW off my mind.   Not sure how I'll make it through today.  Gotta focus on that final, though!
> 
> I've been a little teary this morning thinking about Daddy, and Father's Day.  I hate leaving my mom, but one of my brothers lives 2 houses down from her, so he'll be there, and then she's going to spend part of the week with her sister, so that will be nice! I'm going to try not to focus on that tomorrow, but WDW always makes me emotional anyway.
> 
> I stayed away from the computer last night so we could get stuff done.  I have written on my last minute list to come say goodbye before we leave tonight, so I hope I make it on for a second this evening.  I hope to check in a few times while we are there.  But if not......
> 
> Have a great week everyone!  Hug the special men in your life tomorrow!  Just think, with me gone, you'll have soooo many fewer pages to read this week!!!  Thanks for all the well wishes!
> Taryn



If we don't see you tonight... *HAVE A WONDERFUL TRIP!!!
*



donac said:


> ONLY 4 MORE DAYS UNTIL SUMMER VACATION
> 
> Had a great end of the year party.  I spent yesterday printing out notes people had sent me about my friend who is retiring.  I put them into a notebook and he loved it.   I know he will cry when he reads them.  they are all so touching.
> 
> Came home and went to see Toy Story 3.  All you mothers out there are going to cry.  It is a very sweet, though at times dark, movie.  We all had a great time.  Do stay for the credits.  They will cheer you up and give you a chance to stop crying.
> 
> 
> Today into the city to see Mary Poppins.  Ds2 and one of my sisters are coming with me.  Ds2 did a lot of work on the crew in high school so I know he would love to see how the house moves in the show.  My sister has not done too much for herself the last 2 years since I am glad she is coming in with us.  It is also a birthday celebration for all of us.  My birthday was May 29, my sister's was June 9th and ds's is June 30th.
> 
> Ds1 left this morning at 2am to go to Kentucky with 3 other friends.  I was not happy that they left at 2 since I didn't find out what time they were leaving until 10 last night.  I wish they had gotten a better night sleep.
> 
> Dh went to help scouts get ready for the national jambo this summer.  He will be gone all day today and part of tomorrow.  We have to get his Father's day present today.
> 
> Ds2 and I are going to a Father's day barbeque tomorrow.  Probably won't get to eat there since sister always takes forever to serve real food.  We don't want to stay too late since ds2 has to go back to school.  Dh will come home from the camping weekend and if he feels like it will go down to see his father if not we will go down on Monday
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone.



I cannot wait to take the kids to see TS3. I think we are going to go next week sometime while my Step-D is here. My DS-5 has been talking about the movie for months and months.

Enjoy Mary Poppins!!!



Leleluvsdis said:


> I am suuuper excited!!! I FINALLY lost 2 pounds. I have had the same weight for the past 2 weeks and finally finally finally I lost 2 POUNDS!!!




Congrats!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

I think I am finally caught up.

We had a massive wicked storm yesterday afternoon and our electricity went out. It went out at 3:30 p.m. and didn't come back on until 4:10 a.m. 12+ hours to try to entertain 3 kids and a dog. It was a LONG day! My iPod touch died around hour 3 and my phone died around hour 5... oh my goodness... what did I do before all this technology? 

I need to PM my weight... couldn't do it yesterday! 

*QOTD1 ~ Saturday ~ 

What is for dinner tonight?
*

*QOTD2 ~ 

Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)*


----------



## maiziezoe

*QOTD1 ~ Saturday ~

What is for dinner tonight?*

I am not sure... we usually go out to dinner on Saturday night (our only night to eat out) but DH is supposed to watch his daughter walk in a parade at 6:30 tonight so that kind of ruins dinner for us.  I am not sure. Maybe the kids and I will have something and DH and his DD can grab something on their way back to our house. 


*QOTD2 ~

Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)*

I love where I live. I have lived in this town since 1974 when my family moved here from Texas. My grandfather was born in this town. When I married my DH I talked him into moving into the same neighborhood I lived in when I was in grade school. My DD-13 goes to the same middle school I went to. I love it here. We're 45 miles from Chicago so if we feel like we need to go to the city it is only a 90 minute train ride... but we are far enough away from the city that we don't need to worry about crime and other city issues (higher prices, population, etc). When I moved here in 1974, there were 2000 people living here... now we have about 26,000. It sure has grown.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD Pt1: Grilled Chicken Salad with a Strawberry Daiquiri on the side

Pt2. I do love my little town, Littleton. There are always the positives and negatives of a small town. I've experienced both but I prefer a small school for the kids. I grew up in a small town and DH grew up in a large one. We are about 30 minutes from Boston which is great for the airport, Red Sox and just Boston! I love that city!

Back from taking Dad shopping for my Mom's b'day presents. I also got DH the Toy Story 3 game for the PS3 for Father's Day. We'll try it later today.

DH is working on the DSi to make sure there is no water inside. The battery is good so that's a positive so far. He's taking it apart piece by piece to check it out. Hoping that I got it out fast enough so no damage was done.

Went for about a 3 mile walk with my mom this morning to Dunkin' Donuts. I had a raspberry iced tea and a sausage egg and cheese wake up wrap. For lunch I had leftover meatloaf on deli thin bread and finished my ice cream from the other night. Going for a walk in the woods with DD2 at 3. It's a kindergarten meet and greet that a parent organizes. Not sure how many kids will be there. It's going to be hot so we will be bringing water and misters to cool ourselves off. I took a peek on the scale and I was up .6 after yesterday and after my drink and breakfast this morning. I never had supper last night just 2 glasses of water. Having my one can of soda now and water until my daiquiri tonight.

Have a great day and weekend! Happy Father's Day to all our guys on here and spouses of those on here as well! Our Father's Day will be spent at our daughters' recital for the 2nd year in a row. It's also my Mom's 69th b'day. Steak for main meal tomorrow!


----------



## lisah0711

Leleluvsdis said:


> I am suuuper excited!!! I FINALLY lost 2 pounds. I have had the same weight for the past 2 weeks and finally finally finally I lost 2 POUNDS!!!



Yay!   Slow and steady wins the race!



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Saturday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> Grazing is for dinner tonight as we are having lunch out -- for me that means pita with some hummus and maybe some olives.  For the guys, it's what they can find!
> 
> *QOTD2 ~
> 
> Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)*



We live in beautiful Coeur d'Alene, Idaho.  It is a great place to raise a family.  We have a wonderful quality of life and live, work and go to school in a 5 mile triangle.  We have a lot of freedom, too, thanks to being self-employed.  The springs are long and wet but most of the time we are happy to be here.  

This is the view from the front of my house:






and a shot of our backyard:






But being a snowbird and spending part of the winter at WDW would be fabulous!  

Off to Star Wars in Concert!

Ann, glad that you came through the thunderstorms okay!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> Oooh Jen, is he still as hot as he was 10 years ago?  Funny, Lindsay, I saw him about 10 years ago in foxboro, ma, and was in the second row.  I remember one of the guys with us kept offering me a napkin for my drool.  It was a big countryfest concert, and he wasn't really one of my favs at the time, but he put on an awesome show and he looked great in his sleeveless t-shirt.



I first saw him at our local fair in 1999.  I was dating a guy at the time that liked country music and his parents employer was looking for volunteers to help seat people at the concert.  I volunteered and I can remember being annoyed ahead of time because I really didnt want to stay at the concert.  Well let me tell ya, a few minutes into it and I was a huge fan.  I think I even ended up rushing the stage with all the other girls too!  He is so hot....except for when he takes his hat off.  



flipflopmom said:


> Have a great week everyone!  Hug the special men in your life tomorrow!  Just think, with me gone, you'll have soooo many fewer pages to read this week!!!  Thanks for all the well wishes!
> Taryn



Taryn have a wonderful trip and leave all your worries behind you.  I cant wait to hear about it when you return.  Hope your trip is safe and magical


Leleluvsdis said:


> I am suuuper excited!!! I FINALLY lost 2 pounds. I have had the same weight for the past 2 weeks and finally finally finally I lost 2 POUNDS!!!



Great job, good work!



lisah0711 said:


> This is the view from the front of my house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a shot of our backyard:



wow lisa your views are gorgeous!  I wish our house looked so beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Happy saturday everyone.  We had a great time today at our kids races.  It is in a local parkway and put together by a local road runners group.  The kids have so much fun and they make us so proud!

We also had lunch at a pizza shop.  Only one slice with me with onions on top.  So far so good today.  I usually buy a huge jug of water every 2 wks and it has run out.  I really need to get to the store today and replenish because I have been struggling to get the water in the past 2 days.  Tap water just isnt as tasty.

Not sure what our plans are for the evening.  We are trying to do something instead of just being at home but are having a hard time coming up with ideas.

QOTD- dinner??? not quite sure, depends on our plans for the night.

We live in a city called bethlehem.  Its been named the "christmas city" its very pretty here during the holidays.  I grew up in a neighboring city (allentown) my whole life but crime is slowly taking it over so we decided to move to bethlehem once we got pregnant with our 2nd son.  It is a very nice city.  We really enjoy living here.  We are only 45 minutes outside of philadelphia and 2 hours from NYC, and 2-3 hours from the jersey shore.  It makes it easy to have day trip vacations.  We also love the 4 seasons.  Our summers get hot our winters get cold and our fall and spring are a little in between.  So its nice!  We also enjoy being huge philly sports fans. GO EAGLES and PHILLIES


----------



## Rose&Mike

I am finally caught up--I was 11 pages behind!

Kathy--I loved reading your race report. Congratulations!

Happy belated b-days to all those celebrating.

CC--I will post the veggie lasagna recipe on the recipe thread. I got it online, and it said no copying, but honestly I changed it so much I think it's probably ok. 

Lisa--wow, what views!

Taryn--have a wonderful trip.

I am down .8 this week. I'm good with that. I think I have some major hormone readjustments going on.

QOTD--dinner is going to be beer and probably a hummus platter after the game. It's going to be way too hot to eat during the baseball game tonight.

I like where we live ok--a major city in KY. We're not from here, but I haven't lived where I'm from (PA) since I was 18. We came here for dh's job after he got out of the Navy and just stayed.  We stayed because our neighbors were like a surrogate family to ds. We both really like our jobs now and we're able to travel a bunch so it makes it worth staying. We have 3 Disney trips for this year and a couple of other things in the works.

We ran 9 miles at a 1:43:34 time! I was really happy. We walked at the beginning and the end for a total of 12.2 miles. I don't think we'll get swept at W&D in October! Tuesday night was such a cruddy run, so I always get a little nervous after an awful run, but today was great. It rained almost the entire time, so we were dodging puddles, but I really enjoyed it. Funny story--we have someone new in front of us at the baseball stadium this year (season tickets) and she is going to run W&D in the fall as well. She is at Universal this weekend with her teenager!

Hope everyone is having a great day.

Lisa--I can't wait to hear about World Of Color. We're still waiting on ROFR on our add-on, but if it doesn't go through I am seriously considering DL for Christmas instead of WDW. We used to live in San Diego and I've always loved DL. WOC just looks amazing!


----------



## Rose&Mike

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37066308#post37066308

Here is the link to the vegetarian lasagna I made last week.

Don't forget that you can post recipes on our thread as you are thinking about what's for dinner this week!


----------



## flipflopmom

Final wasn't that hard, but it was hard to concentrate.  I finally just quit trying and turned it in, I was saying the same things over and over.  I think I did well enough - we turned in 4 things, one a major portfolio and one a final today, and he has to have grades in by Tuesday.  There are 25 of us in class, and he just finished his another class for the semester yesterday, so I don't think he'll be reading too closely. 

I don't feel all that great.    I think it is nerves, stress, and PMS, but my stomach feels all out of whack.  Hoping when I see the castle in the morning, all will suddenly melt away.

DH is asleep, but I can tell he was up for part of the day.  Going to do the stuff I need to before I wake him up, then we'll grab some pizzas, go to mom's and eat with her and the girls, then  for about 12 hours!  

Hope I can check in sometime during the week, but if I don't - have a great week.  Going to shut down the computer now, so I can get stuff done!

BYE!!!!!
TARYN


----------



## cclovesdis

flipflopmom said:


> My last BIG post before leaving.  You know my tendency to ramble, so hang on!
> 
> Last load of laundry is in the dryer - not to take, just b/c I can't stand to leave dirty clothes.  Downstairs needs a bit more decluttering, DH will vacuum later.  Going to try to hit the floors with a mop, we'll see.  Car is loaded except for all the last minute stuff.  Gotta finish getting the trash up.  DH went to bed at 4, so he'll sleep most of the day.   After I finish my coffee, I'll run the dishwasher.
> 
> I have officially STOPPED worrying about weight loss for the moment.  PMS has me all messed up, I have CRAZY water retention, but I need to take it easy on the water today so we don't have to stop every 5 minutes for me to potty tonight.  I already posted my eating plan for WDW, so I won't go back over that.  I've told DH to help me as we are having meals to keep on track, not so much for the weight loss/gain factor, but I don't want to miserable and sick from throwing stuff in my body that it is not used to anymore.
> 
> I hope I can hit the fitness center at the CR a couple of times, and I definitely want to run to the MK and back twice a couple of times, for a 3 mile run.  I just think that would be the most magical thing, to run towards the castle at daybreak.  Hopefully I can handle the humidity, and WAKE UP to do it, we'll just have to see.  I don't really want to set an alarm and wake everyone up at 5!   BUT, this is Disney, and I don't want to stress over ANYTHING while I am there.  I'll take it as it comes.  That may sound lax, but...
> 
> Class was soooo boring last night.  I couldn't get WDW off my mind.   Not sure how I'll make it through today.  Gotta focus on that final, though!
> 
> I've been a little teary this morning thinking about Daddy, and Father's Day.  I hate leaving my mom, but one of my brothers lives 2 houses down from her, so he'll be there, and then she's going to spend part of the week with her sister, so that will be nice! I'm going to try not to focus on that tomorrow, but WDW always makes me emotional anyway.
> 
> I stayed away from the computer last night so we could get stuff done.  I have written on my last minute list to come say goodbye before we leave tonight, so I hope I make it on for a second this evening.  I hope to check in a few times while we are there.  But if not......
> 
> Have a great week everyone!  Hug the special men in your life tomorrow!  Just think, with me gone, you'll have soooo many fewer pages to read this week!!!  Thanks for all the well wishes!
> Taryn



Have a great trip! You have a great plan in place! Hope the weather is wonderful!



donac said:


> ONLY 4 MORE DAYS UNTIL SUMMER VACATION
> 
> Had a great end of the year party.  I spent yesterday printing out notes people had sent me about my friend who is retiring.  I put them into a notebook and he loved it.   I know he will cry when he reads them.  they are all so touching.



 What a sweet idea!



mikamah said:


> We are off to baseball practice and game this morning and after I hope to get the lawn cut, and visit my brother for a swim.  Tonight we have a cookout and campout at a local park with the cub scouts. Should be fun but I'm hoping I don't get too cranky in the heat.   I will also miss having a few drinks around the campfire which always helps me sleep when we're camping.  Don't think it would be appropriate to sneak any liquor in.
> 
> Have a happy, healthy weekend everyone!!



Hope you are able to sleep tonight!



lisah0711 said:


> Yep, let it go.  She probably didn't realize that it was upsetting you.    Or next time be humorous about it and say something like "well, I'm sure it won't keep me awake or anything."



 I love it!



tiki23 said:


> Off to boot camp this AM, ugh!  I always feel good aftewards, though.








Leleluvsdis said:


> I am suuuper excited!!! I FINALLY lost 2 pounds. I have had the same weight for the past 2 weeks and finally finally finally I lost 2 POUNDS!!!







maiziezoe said:


> We have Walk it Out... I used it a lot at first but I don't use it anymore. It burns a fair amount of calories. I have the Biggest Loser game too... the daily exercises didn't even make me sweat, but the weekly challenges really worked me. My favorite calorie burner is the Golds Gym boxing game... it is an awesome calorie burner!!



I'll have to look into the Gold's Gym one. I should have mentioned I have the BL one. I have the same feelings about it. Thanks for the info!



maiziezoe said:


> I think I am finally caught up.
> 
> We had a massive wicked storm yesterday afternoon and our electricity went out. It went out at 3:30 p.m. and didn't come back on until 4:10 a.m. 12+ hours to try to entertain 3 kids and a dog. It was a LONG day! My iPod touch died around hour 3 and my phone died around hour 5... oh my goodness... what did I do before all this technology?
> 
> I need to PM my weight... couldn't do it yesterday!
> 
> *That's a while for kids to be without power! Thank goodness you have it back!*
> 
> *QOTD1 ~ Saturday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> *I have no idea. I actually think we are going to a graduation party. I don't have to go, but I should. My parents are.*
> 
> *QOTD2 ~
> 
> Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)*



I live in a small town in CT. There are a lot of pros to where I live and some cons that are quite noticeable. For one, traffic is pretty bad. But, the schools are great and we have wonderful neighbors. Almost all of the neighbors went to my sister's wedding actually.



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~
> 
> Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)*
> 
> I love where I live. I have lived in this town since 1974 when my family moved here from Texas. My grandfather was born in this town. When I married my DH I talked him into moving into the same neighborhood I lived in when I was in grade school. My DD-13 goes to the same middle school I went to. I love it here. We're 45 miles from Chicago so if we feel like we need to go to the city it is only a 90 minute train ride... but we are far enough away from the city that we don't need to worry about crime and other city issues (higher prices, population, etc). When I moved here in 1974, there were 2000 people living here... now we have about 26,000. It sure has grown.



Sounds perfect!



tigger813 said:


> Have a great day and weekend! Happy Father's Day to all our guys on here and spouses of those on here as well! Our Father's Day will be spent at our daughters' recital for the 2nd year in a row. It's also my Mom's 69th b'day. Steak for main meal tomorrow!



Enjoy your daughter's recital. I also wanted to mention that WW considers lean steak, like sirloin, to be very healthy. I'm guessing you know that, but I figured I'd throw it out there, just in case.



lisah0711 said:


> We live in beautiful Coeur d'Alene, Idaho.  It is a great place to raise a family.  We have a wonderful quality of life and live, work and go to school in a 5 mile triangle.  We have a lot of freedom, too, thanks to being self-employed.  The springs are long and wet but most of the time we are happy to be here.
> 
> This is the view from the front of my house:



What a wonderful view!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We live in a city called bethlehem.  Its been named the "christmas city" its very pretty here during the holidays.  I grew up in a neighboring city (allentown) my whole life but crime is slowly taking it over so we decided to move to bethlehem once we got pregnant with our 2nd son.  It is a very nice city.  We really enjoy living here.  We are only 45 minutes outside of philadelphia and 2 hours from NYC, and 2-3 hours from the jersey shore.  It makes it easy to have day trip vacations.  We also love the 4 seasons.  Our summers get hot our winters get cold and our fall and spring are a little in between.  So its nice!  We also enjoy being huge philly sports fans. GO EAGLES and PHILLIES



I love day trips! I also love Philly! What a great place to live!



Rose&Mike said:


> CC--I will post the veggie lasagna recipe on the recipe thread. I got it online, and it said no copying, but honestly I changed it so much I think it's probably ok.
> 
> _*I'll leave the decision up to you.*_
> 
> *I am down .8 this week.* I'm good with that. I think I have some major hormone readjustments going on.
> 
> *We ran 9 miles at a 1:43:34 time!:*goodvibes I was really happy. We walked at the beginning and the end for a total of 12.2 miles. I don't think we'll get swept at W&D in October!



 to both! Good luck at the W&D!



Well, I just woke up from a nap and realized that I have yet to post today. So far, I am very much on plan. I am hoping to get in some more exercise tonight. I have to go now, but I'll be back later.


----------



## disneymom2one

QUOTD 1:    The teen will have Morningstar riblets which she loves.  My husband and I are having leftovers - chicken and rice for him and a turkey recipe from Hungry Girl for me.  I'll add a side of my favorite side dish - rinsed and drained black beans mixed with salsa.

QUOTD 2:  We live in a gorgeous area within minutes of the beautiful beaches of Destin, FL.  The oil is a huge concern right now for a lot of reasons but I was in Destin today and the tourists were definitely still in town.  We are not from here but have been here since our almost 15 year old was a preschooler.  We like it a lot and are probably here to stay.


----------



## tea pot

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow I could not have said it any better myself.  Either we grew up in the same area or just have alot in common because this is exactly what I was thinking.



Kindred Spirits 



flipflopmom said:


> swimsuits, girls' clothes, my clothes, shoes, toiletries, disney box, are packed!  Class stuff is DONE!!!!!!!!!!  deep thoughts by Taryn rambling!



Slow Down and Have a Magical Trip 



flipflopmom said:


> I just think that would be the most magical thing, to run towards the castle at daybreak.  Taryn



WOW Now that sounds so Wonderful !!


----------



## tea pot

Wow Lisah
What a truly spectacular and peaceful view 





lisah0711 said:


>


----------



## Leleluvsdis

*QOTD1 ~ Saturday ~

What is for dinner tonight?*

We had hebrew national hotdogs and macaroni and cheese. I know a winning combo, but we had "slop night" which is just whatever is left over from the week lol

*QOTD2 ~

Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)*

I do like we live. We are about 45 to 1hour from a major city if we want a get away, and we get all 4 seasons lol. we just recently moved, same town different location, so I may be a little biased, but I figure same town not a lots going to change lol... and just to brag a little, def nothing like PP had, but it's home and that's what's most important




We've redone he landscaping so it looks better, and the yard has a little more grass grown in... hopes are to tearup the yard this fall and redo it, I just hope it's not as wet as this past as we will have a mud pit lol


----------



## donac

mikamah said:


> Good luck on your final and remember once it done you're on your way!!!!!
> 
> Dona- Glad you liked toy story3.  Now tell me, will I cry more than I cried at UP????  We are going to see it on our last day of school which is thursday too.
> 
> We are off to baseball practice and game this morning and after I hope to get the lawn cut, and visit my brother for a swim.  Tonight we have a cookout and campout at a local park with the cub scouts. Should be fun but I'm hoping I don't get too cranky in the heat.   I will also miss having a few drinks around the campfire which always helps me sleep when we're camping.  Don't think it would be appropriate to sneak any liquor in.
> 
> Have a happy, healthy weekend everyone!!




At the end you will cry more at TS3 than at UP

Had a great time at Mary Poppins.  The seats I got were in the orchestra on the right side.  At the very end of the show she flys across the stage and then to the back of the theater over the audience.   She flew right above us.  It was lot of fun.  

Off to bed.  It has been a long day andtomorrow will be just as long.


----------



## Craftydawn

Hi everyone! Hope you all are having a wonderful weekend. 

I haven't had a chance to catch up on the last few pages, but I will soon. I took a little break from the computer to "celebrate" my 15th wedding anniversary, which was on Thursday. We had a nice dinner last night, and while I didn't go completely crazy, I didn't eat as well as I had been the rest of the week. So it was back on track starting this morning. I am happy to say I just got back from my nice, hilly walk. I bought some new walking shoes today. Didn't get the Shape-ups like I thought I was going to (they didn't have them to fit my monster-size feet ), but I did get a Champion brand fitness pair. They felt WONDERFUL! No blisters, which is perfect in my book.

Well, I am off to eat some dinner. Hope you all have a wonderful evening.


----------



## tigger813

Mommyof2pirates: My dad worked in Bethlehem/Allentown for many years. I've only been in the town once staying at the RedRoof on the way to NC. He worked from GMA!

I think I did ok today. I did have some reduced fat chips and garlic Parmesan dip before we had grilled chicken salads for supper. I had 1 1/2 glasses of strawberry daiquiri and 1 large raspberry white Russian. I also had a small dish of rainbow sherbet for dessert. I need a glass of water before bed. 

Will probably have my smoothie for breakfast tomorrow before church with Mom and then we're having Rib Eye steaks and potatoes and onions and salad for dinner. Recital is at noon so eating will be messed up tomorrow for all of us. Mom and I hope to walk before church in the morning but we'll just have to see how the night goes. Girls have to be at the recital site by 11. I'll send bananas and cheese sticks with them and a bottle of water each. Hopefully that will hold them. They can have chips and dip as soon as they get home tomorrow and well make dinner right away. We'll also be having ice cream cake for dessert tomorrow for my mom's 69th b'day. I have to try and wrap her gift in the morning. 

DH and DD1 played the new TS3 game for awhile and seemed to enjoy it! I can't wait until Lego Harry Potter comes out in 9 days.

I think it's time for some water right now so I had better go! Good night all! I probably won't get back on until after the recital tomorrow! I'll also be drinking by that time as I will finally be able to relax a bit!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Ok, I know this is late but this is our Onslow.  I was going to post it earlier, but thursday we had a thunder storm and a power outage, and yesterday was too busy to post.  This pic is from the the first day we brought him home back in Nov.  






This is my work weekend, so I'll have to catch up tomorrow. Gotta go get ready for work in the morning.  Hope everybody is having a great weekend.


----------



## cclovesdis

Urggh. Computer problems again. I had half of my replies done and delete. AHHHHHH! Sorry everyone!

Today was a good day for eating and an okay day for exercise. I have to get more exercise in tomorrow. If I keep up the good eating days, I should have a loss this week, which would be awesome considering I was up a few pounds this week. I'm not going to dwell on that and just get back to work on losing.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## N&B'smom

Hey.  Just popping in to say I don't know how much I will be around.  I will make it a point to PM my weight on Friday but...I am dealing with a lot right now AND have SO much going on this week - so, I won't really be around.  I'll be thinking about you all though and hoping your week goes well!!!


----------



## Connie96

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Saturday ~ What is for dinner tonight?*



We spent the afternoon helping move stuff out of my folks' garage and into storage. They've got their house under contract and will be living with my sister while their new house is being built. After sweating ourselves into a stupor... we just decided to punt and order pizza.



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)*



Well. Yes and no. I moved here in 1994. DH moved here just after we met in 1995. I like it here because it's home. My entire family has since moved here and I really like having them close. On the other hand, I do get pretty sick of this town sometimes. DH and I talk about moving sometimes, but it's just talk really. Anyway... like I said... yes and no.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Despite the 12 miles yesterday, I am up this morning. The salt will do it every time. I had french fries yesterday--which I thoroughly enjoyed--but there's no way I out ate a 1200 calorie deficit. DH ate some and I left a bunch on the plate! Hopefully tomorrow will be better.

Hope everyone has a good day. DH went for another long run today. He runs a lot faster without me, so he takes a long run every other week by himself. We don't have any big plans. Baseball tonight, but it's so hot we might skip it or go late. 

N&BsMom--hope everything is ok with you and that you have a good week.

Dona--I cried through the entire UP movie. I loved it, but goodness. From the time I saw the trailer for TS3, I knew it was going to be a tear jerker. I think I cried during the trailer--since Andy and DS are about the same age. Maybe I'll wait for the dvd, so I can cry in the comfort of my home.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi everyone.  The last couple days of getting lazy with my eating is starting to show.  I am up a little over a pound on my home scale.  I also can feel it too.  Its amazing how that happens.  Well I am really needing to focus better starting today.  I dont want to waste all the hard work I have done.  Hopefully I can get in a run most likely later tonight since its hot as h*** around here today.  

Hope you all enjoy spending fathers day with the men in your life or holding the memories close of the ones who are no longer here.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I got some much needed rest this morning and am looking forward to a good day. I slept in until 7:10. (That's late for me. ). I got out of bed, filled my water bottle, and spent 50 minutes on the Wii Fit. I made my parents breakfast. It was mainly for my father in honor of Father's Day. It was more points than my usual breakfast, but still ok. Dinner is tacos made with ground turkey breast, so very low in points. I am planning out my days from now on the Taryn way. I have been busy doing that this morning and will be working on my schedule for the week throughout the day. I have planned to spend some time today searching for teaching positions. I am going to write in my new planner when the applications, etc. are due. Well, it's time for me to clean out my purse. I have no idea how, but I need to do that weekly.

Be back later. Have a wonderful, on plan Sunday!


----------



## mikamah

N&B'smom said:


> Hey.  Just popping in to say I don't know how much I will be around.  I will make it a point to PM my weight on Friday but...I am dealing with a lot right now AND have SO much going on this week - so, I won't really be around.  I'll be thinking about you all though and hoping your week goes well!!!


Hope everything is ok and that your week goes along smoothly. 



Rose&Mike said:


> -I cried through the entire UP movie. I loved it, but goodness. From the time I saw the trailer for TS3, I knew it was going to be a tear jerker. I think I cried during the trailer--since Andy and DS are about the same age. Maybe I'll wait for the dvd, so I can cry in the comfort of my home.


I too was sobbing during UP. It was such a wonderful love story.  If we were closer I'd meet  you for TS3 so you wouldn't be the only one crying.  My sister might come with us, and she'll be crying too, so I won't be alone. 



Octoberbride03 said:


>


He is so precious.  



tigger813 said:


> I think it's time for some water right now so I had better go! Good night all! I probably won't get back on until after the recital tomorrow! I'll also be drinking by that time as I will finally be able to relax a bit!


Have fun at the recital.  Hope all goes well, and that it's in an air conditioned venue.  



Craftydawn said:


> . I took a little break from the computer to "celebrate" my 15th wedding anniversary, which was on Thursday.


Happy Anniversary!!!



Leleluvsdis said:


> We've redone he landscaping so it looks better, and the yard has a little more grass grown in... hopes are to tearup the yard this fall and redo it, I just hope it's not as wet as this past as we will have a mud pit lol


Your home is lovely.



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Saturday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *


Saturday was hotdog, salad and chips with water to drink. Oh, and 2 bites of michael's cheeseburger.  Tonight I have chicken to grill and corn on the cob, and maybe a salad if I find the motivation in the heat. 


maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~
> 
> Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)*


I love where I live.  I have a small bungalow in Danvers, MA, a town 20 miles north of boston, 5 miles from the beaches, 2 miles from where I grew up. I love having the 4 seasons. My neighborhood is pretty quite, but we have a 2 malls close by and about 1/4 mile to the center of town.  I am blessed with some very nice neighbors, and the school michael goes to has a really nice community, we're 2 blocks to the park where he plays baseball, and starting this weekend we have a big family festival with different activities going up until the fourth of july with an awesome fireworks display on the 3rd at our park.  I feel very lucky to have moved into this neighborhood.  



lisah0711 said:


>


I don't know why Lisa, but i picture you sitting out on your front porch with a pina colada enjoying that gorgeous view.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I first saw him at our local fair in 1999.  I was dating a guy at the time that liked country music and his parents employer was looking for volunteers to help seat people at the concert.  I volunteered and I can remember being annoyed ahead of time because I really didnt want to stay at the concert.  Well let me tell ya, a few minutes into it and I was a huge fan.  I think I even ended up rushing the stage with all the other girls too!  He is so hot....except for when he takes his hat off.


Soooo funny.  He definitely looks better in the hat, which i guess he knows cuz you hardly ever see him without it. 



Rose&Mike said:


> We ran 9 miles at a 1:43:34 time! I was really happy. We walked at the beginning and the end for a total of 12.2 miles. I don't think we'll get swept at W&D in October!


Whoo hoo, that is awesome, and definitely you will not be swept.  In my head I feel like I should be able to do a long run at 12 min miles in order not to be swept at the princess.  You will rock the wine and dine!!!



cclovesdis said:


> Well, I just woke up from a nap and realized that I have yet to post today. So far, I am very much on plan. I am hoping to get in some more exercise tonight. I have to go now, but I'll be back later.


Nice work staying on plan!!!



lisah0711 said:


> DS 11 had a girl follow him around the skate plaza making the "call me" sign in December.  Like the practical man that he is he asked "how can I call her when I don't even know her name?  Or her number? And what would we talk about?"


So funny.  It's nice not to have to worry about girls for a while.  



Leleluvsdis said:


> I am suuuper excited!!! I FINALLY lost 2 pounds. I have had the same weight for the past 2 weeks and finally finally finally I lost 2 POUNDS!!!


Whoo hoo!!!  Congrats!!!

We're back from our campout, and I did pretty good with food, and drank lots of water.  It was so hot packing up this morning, I didn't know if i was smelling the horses or me.  It felt great to hit the shower.  We had fun, Michael has had some issues with a boy in school with some bullying, and they had a little tif last night, and Michael got so upset.  In school, the boys had met with the teacher and social worker together and the outcome was that they do not need to be friends, but they need to be respectful of each other, and school has been going fine, but last night Michael got so frustrated with the other boy, so we are going to meet with the boy and his mom to try and work things out so they can get along.  I hate to see him so upset and frustrated, and I know where they live close by they are going to be together at things, and they need to deal with it without getting upset.  So we're going to go by there and talk to them after lunch.  Wish me luck.


----------



## maiziezoe

lisah0711 said:


> Yay!   Slow and steady wins the race!
> 
> 
> 
> We live in beautiful Coeur d'Alene, Idaho.  It is a great place to raise a family.  We have a wonderful quality of life and live, work and go to school in a 5 mile triangle.  We have a lot of freedom, too, thanks to being self-employed.  The springs are long and wet but most of the time we are happy to be here.
> 
> This is the view from the front of my house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a shot of our backyard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But being a snowbird and spending part of the winter at WDW would be fabulous!
> 
> Off to Star Wars in Concert!
> 
> Ann, glad that you came through the thunderstorms okay!



Lisa... you have a beautiful view AND a beautiful yard!! Just beautiful!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Happy saturday everyone.  We had a great time today at our kids races.  It is in a local parkway and put together by a local road runners group.  The kids have so much fun and they make us so proud!
> 
> We also had lunch at a pizza shop.  Only one slice with me with onions on top.  So far so good today.  I usually buy a huge jug of water every 2 wks and it has run out.  I really need to get to the store today and replenish because I have been struggling to get the water in the past 2 days.  Tap water just isnt as tasty.
> 
> Not sure what our plans are for the evening.  We are trying to do something instead of just being at home but are having a hard time coming up with ideas.
> 
> QOTD- dinner??? not quite sure, depends on our plans for the night.
> 
> We live in a city called bethlehem.  Its been named the "christmas city" its very pretty here during the holidays.  I grew up in a neighboring city (allentown) my whole life but crime is slowly taking it over so we decided to move to bethlehem once we got pregnant with our 2nd son.  It is a very nice city.  We really enjoy living here.  We are only 45 minutes outside of philadelphia and 2 hours from NYC, and 2-3 hours from the jersey shore.  It makes it easy to have day trip vacations.  We also love the 4 seasons.  Our summers get hot our winters get cold and our fall and spring are a little in between.  So its nice!  We also enjoy being huge philly sports fans. GO EAGLES and PHILLIES



That is one of the things I love about being near Chicago... we have the Hawks (Wooo Hooo), the Bears (Ugh!), the Cubbies (Woooo Hoooo) the Sox (yuck!!) and the Bulls (who?).



Rose&Mike said:


> I am finally caught up--I was 11 pages behind!
> 
> Kathy--I loved reading your race report. Congratulations!
> 
> Happy belated b-days to all those celebrating.
> 
> CC--I will post the veggie lasagna recipe on the recipe thread. I got it online, and it said no copying, but honestly I changed it so much I think it's probably ok.
> 
> Lisa--wow, what views!
> 
> Taryn--have a wonderful trip.
> 
> I am down .8 this week. I'm good with that. I think I have some major hormone readjustments going on.
> 
> QOTD--dinner is going to be beer and probably a hummus platter after the game. It's going to be way too hot to eat during the baseball game tonight.
> 
> I like where we live ok--a major city in KY. We're not from here, but I haven't lived where I'm from (PA) since I was 18. We came here for dh's job after he got out of the Navy and just stayed.  We stayed because our neighbors were like a surrogate family to ds. We both really like our jobs now and we're able to travel a bunch so it makes it worth staying. We have 3 Disney trips for this year and a couple of other things in the works.
> 
> We ran 9 miles at a 1:43:34 time! I was really happy. We walked at the beginning and the end for a total of 12.2 miles. I don't think we'll get swept at W&D in October! Tuesday night was such a cruddy run, so I always get a little nervous after an awful run, but today was great. It rained almost the entire time, so we were dodging puddles, but I really enjoyed it. Funny story--we have someone new in front of us at the baseball stadium this year (season tickets) and she is going to run W&D in the fall as well. She is at Universal this weekend with her teenager!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day.
> 
> Lisa--I can't wait to hear about World Of Color. We're still waiting on ROFR on our add-on, but if it doesn't go through I am seriously considering DL for Christmas instead of WDW. We used to live in San Diego and I've always loved DL. WOC just looks amazing!




Congrats on your run!!! 




flipflopmom said:


> Final wasn't that hard, but it was hard to concentrate.  I finally just quit trying and turned it in, I was saying the same things over and over.  I think I did well enough - we turned in 4 things, one a major portfolio and one a final today, and he has to have grades in by Tuesday.  There are 25 of us in class, and he just finished his another class for the semester yesterday, so I don't think he'll be reading too closely.
> 
> I don't feel all that great.    I think it is nerves, stress, and PMS, but my stomach feels all out of whack.  Hoping when I see the castle in the morning, all will suddenly melt away.
> 
> DH is asleep, but I can tell he was up for part of the day.  Going to do the stuff I need to before I wake him up, then we'll grab some pizzas, go to mom's and eat with her and the girls, then  for about 12 hours!
> 
> Hope I can check in sometime during the week, but if I don't - have a great week.  Going to shut down the computer now, so I can get stuff done!
> 
> BYE!!!!!
> TARYN



Have a wonderful trip that is full of magic!



disneymom2one said:


> QUOTD 1:    The teen will have Morningstar riblets which she loves.  My husband and I are having leftovers - chicken and rice for him and a turkey recipe from Hungry Girl for me.  I'll add a side of my favorite side dish - rinsed and drained black beans mixed with salsa.
> 
> QUOTD 2:  We live in a gorgeous area within minutes of the beautiful beaches of Destin, FL.  The oil is a huge concern right now for a lot of reasons but I was in Destin today and the tourists were definitely still in town.  We are not from here but have been here since our almost 15 year old was a preschooler.  We like it a lot and are probably here to stay.



When I think of what the oil is doing to the beaches and the animals... I just want to cry.


----------



## maiziezoe

Leleluvsdis said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Saturday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?*
> 
> We had hebrew national hotdogs and macaroni and cheese. I know a winning combo, but we had "slop night" which is just whatever is left over from the week lol
> 
> *QOTD2 ~
> 
> Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)*
> 
> I do like we live. We are about 45 to 1hour from a major city if we want a get away, and we get all 4 seasons lol. we just recently moved, same town different location, so I may be a little biased, but I figure same town not a lots going to change lol... and just to brag a little, def nothing like PP had, but it's home and that's what's most important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've redone he landscaping so it looks better, and the yard has a little more grass grown in... hopes are to tearup the yard this fall and redo it, I just hope it's not as wet as this past as we will have a mud pit lol



Your house is lovely!!  



Craftydawn said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you all are having a wonderful weekend.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to catch up on the last few pages, but I will soon. I took a little break from the computer to "celebrate" my 15th wedding anniversary, which was on Thursday. We had a nice dinner last night, and while I didn't go completely crazy, I didn't eat as well as I had been the rest of the week. So it was back on track starting this morning. I am happy to say I just got back from my nice, hilly walk. I bought some new walking shoes today. Didn't get the Shape-ups like I thought I was going to (they didn't have them to fit my monster-size feet ), but I did get a Champion brand fitness pair. They felt WONDERFUL! No blisters, which is perfect in my book.
> 
> Well, I am off to eat some dinner. Hope you all have a wonderful evening.



Happy belated Anniversary!!



tigger813 said:


> Mommyof2pirates: My dad worked in Bethlehem/Allentown for many years. I've only been in the town once staying at the RedRoof on the way to NC. He worked from GMA!
> 
> I think I did ok today. I did have some reduced fat chips and garlic Parmesan dip before we had grilled chicken salads for supper. I had 1 1/2 glasses of strawberry daiquiri and 1 large raspberry white Russian. I also had a small dish of rainbow sherbet for dessert. I need a glass of water before bed.
> 
> Will probably have my smoothie for breakfast tomorrow before church with Mom and then we're having Rib Eye steaks and potatoes and onions and salad for dinner. Recital is at noon so eating will be messed up tomorrow for all of us. Mom and I hope to walk before church in the morning but we'll just have to see how the night goes. Girls have to be at the recital site by 11. I'll send bananas and cheese sticks with them and a bottle of water each. Hopefully that will hold them. They can have chips and dip as soon as they get home tomorrow and well make dinner right away. We'll also be having ice cream cake for dessert tomorrow for my mom's 69th b'day. I have to try and wrap her gift in the morning.
> 
> DH and DD1 played the new TS3 game for awhile and seemed to enjoy it! I can't wait until Lego Harry Potter comes out in 9 days.
> 
> I think it's time for some water right now so I had better go! Good night all! I probably won't get back on until after the recital tomorrow! I'll also be drinking by that time as I will finally be able to relax a bit!



Enjoy the recital!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Ok, I know this is late but this is our Onslow.  I was going to post it earlier, but thursday we had a thunder storm and a power outage, and yesterday was too busy to post.  This pic is from the the first day we brought him home back in Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my work weekend, so I'll have to catch up tomorrow. Gotta go get ready for work in the morning.  Hope everybody is having a great weekend.



 Hi Onslow! What a cutie!



N&B'smom said:


> Hey.  Just popping in to say I don't know how much I will be around.  I will make it a point to PM my weight on Friday but...I am dealing with a lot right now AND have SO much going on this week - so, I won't really be around.  I'll be thinking about you all though and hoping your week goes well!!!



I hope everything is okay. I will be thinking about you this week. 



cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I got some much needed rest this morning and am looking forward to a good day. I slept in until 7:10. (That's late for me. ). I got out of bed, filled my water bottle, and spent 50 minutes on the Wii Fit. I made my parents breakfast. It was mainly for my father in honor of Father's Day. It was more points than my usual breakfast, but still ok. Dinner is tacos made with ground turkey breast, so very low in points. I am planning out my days from now on the Taryn way. I have been busy doing that this morning and will be working on my schedule for the week throughout the day. I have planned to spend some time today searching for teaching positions. I am going to write in my new planner when the applications, etc. are due. Well, it's time for me to clean out my purse. I have no idea how, but I need to do that weekly.
> 
> Be back later. Have a wonderful, on plan Sunday!



Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## maiziezoe

*QOTD1 ~ Sunday:

What is for dinner tonight??*



*QOTD2 ~ Sunday:



What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?
*


----------



## maiziezoe

Morning/afternoon Losers!

I am exhausted today. Stanley got me up with the birds... 

*QOTD1 ~ Sunday:

What is for dinner tonight??*

Ha! I told the DH earlier in the week to let me know what he wanted today... since it is what I call "make moms work more day" or as other people call it, Father's Day... he never put in his request so now there is nothing to fix for dinner. I was thinking of making him nothing as punishment for not telling me what he wanted... but that is just mean... so I think that is what I am going to do. 

Actually, he wants to go to a Japanese Steakhouse. 


*QOTD2 ~ Sunday:


What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?*

I once ate the worm from the bottom of the tequila bottle. 

When I was a kid and didn't feel well, my mom would make us a mayo and banana sandwiches on Wonder bread. I have a lot of other crazy things but I will wait to see what everyone else says.


----------



## njcarita

QOTD1 ~ Sunday:

What is for dinner tonight??

not sure... Fathers Day plans changed ( youngest woke up with rash all over body)


QOTD2 ~ Sunday:



What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?

Jelly fish....


----------



## Dahly

DS and I just got back from TS3 of course, I was crying at the end...I am sure it has something to do with the age of my older DS and the fact that he went off to college last year. It was a really sweet story. 


Sat QOTD #2 - I am originally from North Florida, but now We live in a suburb slightly outside of Houston..have been here about 5 years. Most days, I love it here, but right now it is soooo hot! And we have little hurricane scares every onces in a while....  DH grew up just a few miles from where we live, which is why we live in this particular neighborhood.  Elementary and High School are both within walking distance for DS, so that makes it nice for him. DH graduated from the same HS, so that makes him happy.  We won't talk about our sports teams...they typically don't do well, but we still like to cheer them on! 

Sun - What's for Dinner - Fajitas - but I will have mine as a salad, DH and DS will have tortillas to wrap theirs. 

Sun QOTD #2 - I honestly can't think of anything way out there..i tried alligator once, but didn't really care for it. I am not a very adventurous eater. DS on the other hand, will try anything...he ate guinea pig last year when we were in Ecuador.  No thanks! 

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday, and happy Father's Day to all of the guys out there, and the DH's and Father's of everyone. 

Dahly


----------



## lisah0711

Good afternoon all!  Happy Father's Day to all of you, especially our BL father's!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We ran 9 miles at a 1:43:34 time! I was really happy. We walked at the beginning and the end for a total of 12.2 miles. I don't think we'll get swept at W&D in October! Tuesday night was such a cruddy run, so I always get a little nervous after an awful run, but today was great. It rained almost the entire time, so we were dodging puddles, but I really enjoyed it. Funny story--we have someone new in front of us at the baseball stadium this year (season tickets) and she is going to run W&D in the fall as well. She is at Universal this weekend with her teenager!



Great run, Lindsay!  You'll have no problem with the W&D!  You'll even have enough breath to sing It's a Small World with your baseball buddy!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Lisa--I can't wait to hear about World Of Color. We're still waiting on ROFR on our add-on, but if it doesn't go through I am seriously considering DL for Christmas instead of WDW. We used to live in San Diego and I've always loved DL. WOC just looks amazing!



We will be seeing it on Wednesday and I will be sure and give you a full report when I return!   

Have you been to WDW at Christmas?  It is something that you should do at least once but I have to admit Christmas at DL holds a special place in my heart.  



Leleluvsdis said:


> I do like we live. We are about 45 to 1hour from a major city if we want a get away, and we get all 4 seasons lol. we just recently moved, same town different location, so I may be a little biased, but I figure same town not a lots going to change lol... and just to brag a little, def nothing like PP had, but it's home and that's what's most important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've redone he landscaping so it looks better, and the yard has a little more grass grown in... hopes are to tearup the yard this fall and redo it, I just hope it's not as wet as this past as we will have a mud pit lol



Lele, I think your house looks great!    It is very similar in style to our house, but we don't have the pretty shutters that you do -- those house in the pics are my neighbors -- our house is 20 years older and much smaller.  But has great view and we love it!   Our house was a foreclosure and the people who lived there took everything when they left:  light fixtures, window coverigs, even the mirrors from the bathrooms!  

Good luck with your landscaping project!  As we get older we go for shrubs and ornamental grasses -- whatever can easily be maintained!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Ok, I know this is late but this is our Onslow.  I was going to post it earlier, but thursday we had a thunder storm and a power outage, and yesterday was too busy to post.  This pic is from the the first day we brought him home back in Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my work weekend, so I'll have to catch up tomorrow. Gotta go get ready for work in the morning.  Hope everybody is having a great weekend.



That is one cute dog that you have there!  



N&B'smom said:


> Hey.  Just popping in to say I don't know how much I will be around.  I will make it a point to PM my weight on Friday but...I am dealing with a lot right now AND have SO much going on this week - so, I won't really be around.  I'll be thinking about you all though and hoping your week goes well!!!



Shelby, hope that everything is okay!    Come and say "hi" whenever you have a chance!



Connie96 said:


> Well. Yes and no. I moved here in 1994. DH moved here just after we met in 1995. I like it here because it's home. My entire family has since moved here and I really like having them close. On the other hand, I do get pretty sick of this town sometimes. DH and I talk about moving sometimes, but it's just talk really. Anyway... like I said... yes and no.



It's nice to have family close -- most of the time!  



mikamah said:


> We're back from our campout, and I did pretty good with food, and drank lots of water.  It was so hot packing up this morning, I didn't know if i was smelling the horses or me.  It felt great to hit the shower.  We had fun, Michael has had some issues with a boy in school with some bullying, and they had a little tif last night, and Michael got so upset.  In school, the boys had met with the teacher and social worker together and the outcome was that they do not need to be friends, but they need to be respectful of each other, and school has been going fine, but last night Michael got so frustrated with the other boy, so we are going to meet with the boy and his mom to try and work things out so they can get along.  I hate to see him so upset and frustrated, and I know where they live close by they are going to be together at things, and they need to deal with it without getting upset.  So we're going to go by there and talk to them after lunch.  Wish me luck.



  Good luck with that!  



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Sunday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight??*



Tonight is chicken stuffed with red peppers, olives and feta with orzo and salad from Cooking Light.  DH wanted to make it for his Father's Day dinner.  I offered to make it but he wanted to cook -- oh, well, dear, if you insist!  




maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Sunday: What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?
> *



I guess it would have to be escargot -- which I ate to impress a boyfriend.  I'm glad those days are behind me.  



maiziezoe said:


> I once ate the worm from the bottom of the tequila bottle.



So did you have visions?    Maybe that's the worm in mezcal . . . 



njcarita said:


> not sure... Fathers Day plans changed ( youngest woke up with rash all over body)
> 
> What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?[/COLOR]
> 
> Jelly fish....



Hope the chicken pox haven't come for a visit.  Did the jellyfish taste like chicken?  

What about that gator, dahly, did it taste like chicken?  

Star Wars in Concert was good.  It was really fun to hear the live orchestra playing the songs.

Off to finish up packing for DLR -- may the Force be with you!   (sorry don't get to use those smilies too much!)


----------



## njcarita

lisah0711 said:


> Hope the chicken pox haven't come for a visit.  Did the jellyfish taste like chicken?
> 
> (sorry don't get to use those smilies too much!)


 

Took her to the doctor and he thinks its just a virus....
I wish it had tasted like chicken it was more lucky crunchy jello


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Just stopping by to answer today's QOTDs.

Part 1: We are having tacos made with ground turkey breast. I usually take 1 hard taco shell and break it up and then serve mine salad style with fake tortilla trips a la Chili's on it. Lots of veggies too and salsa for dressing!

Part 2: I'm not a very adventurous eater, so anything that contains tofu comes to mind.

I'm off for a bit. Will probably be back later.


----------



## cclovesdis

cclovesdis said:


> Part 2: I'm not a very adventurous eater, so anything that contains tofu comes to mind.



Oh, goodness. I just checked Rose's veggie lasagna recipe and it has tofu in it.  Of course, tofu and cheese sounds a lot better than fried tofu with rice. And, anything is better when my parents or I make it than when my father's mother makes it.


----------



## Rose&Mike

lisah0711 said:


> Great run, Lindsay!  You'll have no problem with the W&D!  You'll even have enough breath to sing It's a Small World with your baseball buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> We will be seeing it on Wednesday and I will be sure and give you a full report when I return!
> 
> Have you been to WDW at Christmas?  It is something that you should do at least once but I have to admit Christmas at DL holds a special place in my heart.


Lisa, this was actually me.
We have been at WDW at Christmas a bunch. Our first trip was in 94 at WL--the year it opened. We've also done NYE--that was fun! You have to be getting excited!



cclovesdis said:


> Oh, goodness. I just checked Rose's veggie lasagna recipe and it has tofu in it.  Of course, tofu and cheese sounds a lot better than fried tofu with rice. And, anything is better when my parents or I make it than when my father's mother makes it.



I really am not a fan of tofu, but really this was not much different than eating ricotta. DH doesn't like tofu either, and he said it was the best lasagna he ever had. 

What's for dinner--an Amy's bowl tonight. Too hot to cook.

Craziest food--liver and onions--yuck. It was gross even when I used to eat meat and my mom used to make us peanut butter and cream cheese sandwiches! Really healthy!

It is soooooo hot here today--mid 90's. We're debating baseball tonight. We drove around and looked at houses today. We think we might look at moving closer to the park we go to run. It's a really nice neighborhood with lots of stuff within walking distance. I'm going to email the realtor and tell her to start watching for something that has a lot big enough to add a pool. DS comes home on Thursday. It will have been about 6 weeks since we saw him, so I'm looking forward to a visit. 

I printed a Borders coupon, so I'm going to go get Marathoning for Mortals. We're both looking forward to reading it. 

Have a nice evening!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Jumping in to answer the QOTD's.

Sat:
dinner was salad and burgers done on the BBQ.
live in the middle of British Columbia and overall I like it.  We're in a small town (6000, or 20,000 when you count the surrounging area) that is well-maintained, where nothing is more than 10minutes away .  I'd like to move back to my hometown which is much larger (80,000) as most of the family is still there and DH is still working there.  Its only about 60miles north so its close enough to go visit when there's family events.

Sun:
dinner may be clean out the fridge left-overs, although I really feel like pizza, so I may talk DH into that as I can fit it into my plan, but who knows what will happen.

craziest thing ever eaten:  Well, I've tried alligator (tastes like chewy chicken), tiny whole octopus deep fried (small crunchy, no flavour).
I think the craziest thing I used to eat regularly was a standard dutch breakfast.  White bread with butter and chocolate sprinkles.  The year I lived in holland was not the most nutricious for food (lots of bread, little vegetables was the norm in the small town of 1000 that I lived in), but I was in the best shape of my life, thanks to biking 15km to school.  I remember during free period at school, I used to find the grocery store and buy myself sweet bell peppers for a treat!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here's the list of people who haven't reported in yet!

50sjayne
acename
BernardandMissBianca
buzz5985
CaptJackSparrowsGirl
CharityLynn
chrissyd1
czkmom
denise5374
DisCanCan
donac
EeyoresButterfly
escape
happysmyly
hmonkeyruns
ibouncetoo
jbm02
jenanderson
jennz
kimara
lisalisalisa
LittlePrincess2010
LMDisneygirl
Lucky'sMom
MinnieMouseMom
my3princes
Nicole786
nunzia
pintamino
pjlla
PRINCESSVIJA
Psychodisney
redwalker
RENThead09
snugglepeas
Tinker'n'Fun
uptown girl44
wdwfan6
wtpclc
Yunchman


----------



## NCRedding

QOTD 1:  Dinner tonight will be at my mother's for Father's Day.  I'll be eating lots of veggies and fruit, since mom's plan is to serve KFC so I'll be avoiding meat tonight.

QOTD 2:  The oddest thing I every ate was on a dare from my cousin who had just moved to NOLA.  We were playing in a creek near our house when he saw a crayfish.  He caught some and boiled them, then dared me to eat them.  We'd always had a little bit of a competition, so of course I had to.  Our parents were none to thrilled when they came home.  I think we were about 10 and 11.


----------



## tigger813

Wow! I had 3 pages to catch up on on a Sunday!

Recital was great but almost 3 hours long! DD1 got a perfect attendance award! Came home and started supper right away as we thought we were going to get a storm! Which leads me to the QOTD:

QOTD: Part 1: Supper was steak, potatoes and onions, salad ( I actually didn't have any). I had some shrimp cocktail before and some chips and dip, but not a lot! For dessert we had Carvel ice cream cake for Mom's b'day. I had a rather large piece but didn't really have much of anything for lunch. Had 2 glasses of Strawberry Daiquiri for a drink. I'll have water the rest of the night. 

QOTD Part 2: I hope I don't gross anyone out but the strangest thing I ever ate was a ...peanut butter and ketchup sandwich! It was my favorite for a while as a kid. I would put ketchup on EVERYTHING! I hate TOMATOES though! I used to love ketchup more than anything in the world! Once I got 2 bottles of ketchup for a birthday present if that tells you anything! 

Watching The Blind Side right now. We are all quite exhausted from today! 

Taking DD1, BFF and my mom to get DD1's ears pierced tomorrow morning!  

Planning on walking with Mom and neighbor in the morning at 5:30! I did pretty well over all this weekend so I will try and do the no weighing myself until Wednesday again and see what happens though I will be PMSing this week! I'm happy and comfortable and that's what counts!

I'll be back on tomorrow!


----------



## pinkle

QOTD.......supper we had homemade organic beef burgers on the BQ with sauteed mushrooms and onions, salad, and icecream with fresh rasp and blue berries.  
I did have some ice cream but managed to skip the bun..
I get my staples out of my foot this week. I've been feeling kind of blah...I haven't walked or run for over a week..............we'll see how Friday goes.

Weirdest food...............I'm a little chicken I have managed to steer clear, although I have had escargot.


----------



## JOANNEL

What'd for dinner??

Father's day dinner with Neighbors- London broil, baked potato, corn on cob, fruit salad and key lime pie!!! I ate lots of fruit a few pieces of meat and 2 ears of corn!!! So I think I did ok today calorie wise!!!

Weirdest food- I am not very adventurous. The blood sausage at Raglan road was probably the grossest!! 

Both boys checked in with their father, one on phone and one via email, so it was nice to hear from them. DS #1 is in Belgium and tomorrow will be in Amsterdam. They are having a ball, but I do miss my boys!!


----------



## Connie96

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Sunday: What is for dinner tonight??*


I picked up Taco Bell on the way home from the store.


maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Sunday: What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?
> *


I can't think of anything really. It's not something we see a lot of around here, but I do love buffalo. I think the best thing I ever ate in my life was buffalo fajitas when I visited Denver several years ago. I had never tried buffalo at the time, so it seemed pretty darn exotic to me.


----------



## tea pot

donac said:


> At the end you will cry more at TS3 than at UP



Oh No I cried in TS2 when Jessie gets dropped off at the donation box. I still can't listen to "When Somebody Loves You" without tearing up. I cried at Wally when Eva was unresponsive and Don't' even ask me about Dumbo's Baby Mine!.... DH and I were a Mess at Up!
OK OK can you tell that I was the Kid that couldn't watch Lassie.


----------



## my3princes

I'm still in the midst of 8th Grade Graduation, parties and dances.  Tomorrow will be the end of that, then I can move on to Hunter's MRI on Thursday.  I must confess that dieting hasn't been happening with all the activities and screwed up schedule.  I've only gained a couple of lbs though so it isn't as bad as it could be.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Saturday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> Yesterday we ate out at a Mexican restaurant. I have cheese enchiladas with beans (skipped the rice), chips and salsa, 2 glasses of white sangria, and fried ice cream. Yep, consider that a confession. That is totally abnormal for me...it didn't even really feel right at the time, but here I am today...
> 
> *QOTD2 ~
> 
> Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)*



I love living in Boston! DH and I chose to move here, we really enjoy it here and particularly in our neighborhood. We have a more private backyard with more space than my scary SIL in Maine, it's kind of like "suburban lite". I can sit on my back deck and see the ocean far off in the distance, and I'm a 5 minute drive from the beach. I'm a 5 minute walk from the subway, but I certainly can't see it from our house since we are up on a hill and much further "in" on the street. I can also see Stop and Shop and Target from my 2nd floor windows, so it's easy to pop over if we need something. The neighbor kids come over and play in our pool or ds goes to their house, and I don't worry about where he is or what he's doing since I know the mom and I know she's watching them like I do. Right now, there are fireworks going off at the beach and I can watch them from my front porch. I like that the seasons change, and I love watching the snow coat the trees in my backyard, it looks like a winter wonderland. I also love that we're a couple of hours from the mountains in NH, we really seem to have the best of both worlds. 



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Sunday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight??*
> 
> We had barbecued chicken, corn on the cob, and salad.
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Sunday: hat is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?
> *



Umm, not real adventurous with the food. I doubt I've eaten anything most of you would call "crazy". I guess calorically I'll go with fetuccine alfredo, that's just crazy stuff and I don't touch it anymore. 

I just logged my weight in WW online and I get one less point a day after this week's weigh in. I know I'm celebrating on one level  but on another  I really do use them all, I guess I'll have to eat an extra snack bag of carrots and back off something else...

The arms of Morpheus are beckoning...sleep well and good health to all!

Maria


----------



## happysmyly

It was the best of times, it was the - um not so best of times...
It feels like forever since I've been here--though I think it's only been 2 or 3 weeks... but the last time I was reading everyday was around page 50ish... not going to try to catch up... though I have read quickly through the last few pages to get the QOTDs for the weekend... 
I'm planning on being back on program--have gained some major weight--but instead of getting down - I got on the scale (we have a Dr type with the movable weight thing) and I put the weight up where it was in January--and that made me feel much better   I know with your help here I'll be back on track with losing sooner than later 

So - here goes - (it's a book--I guess I've missed chatting with you all... sorry)
Sat QOTD - Do I like where we live?  Yes and no... we live about 5 miles outside of a town of about 2000 (that includes all of us in the greater area) so there's a small grocery store, a hardware store and a subway shop that's part of one of the gas stations.  We have 10 acres of sagebrush - so I really like the space - watching our chickens and the other birds around here (there are 3 eagles that live on our 'street').
While I enjoy the isolation--that's also the part that is currently driving me crazy... I LOVE to swim - and the closest indoor pool is about 1 1/4 hours away... there is no track anywhere close - and though I have a few good friends at church - I am here alone most of my time... so DH is on a quest to find a job that will move us to a smaller, easier to take care of, easier to grow things in, closer to a 'real' city... but so far - no luck--so I'm focusing on the good parts of where we are and making the best of it.

Sunday QOTD 1 - Crustless quiche with a bit of turkey sausage, reduced fat sharp cheese and tons of onions and mushrooms--it was really tasty - and I've put some in muffin tins and froze them to see how they do for quick breakfast grab n gos.

Sunday QOTD2 - Well - I was a missionary in Bolivia - so I've had guinea pig (tastes like a mild chicken) and every part of a chicken or cow - but weirdest would have to be - in high school on a dare I ate some chocolate covered ants and grasshoppers--they were crunchy and no real taste other than the chocolate.

Have a great evening!  I look forward to getting lots of kicks in my tail end with lots of ideas and inspiration here  this week...  
 Liz


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> We're back from our campout, and I did pretty good with food, and drank lots of water.  It was so hot packing up this morning, I didn't know if i was smelling the horses or me.  It felt great to hit the shower.  We had fun, Michael has had some issues with a boy in school with some bullying, and they had a little tif last night, and Michael got so upset.  In school, the boys had met with the teacher and social worker together and the outcome was that they do not need to be friends, but they need to be respectful of each other, and school has been going fine, but last night Michael got so frustrated with the other boy, so we are going to meet with the boy and his mom to try and work things out so they can get along.  I hate to see him so upset and frustrated, and I know where they live close by they are going to be together at things, and they need to deal with it without getting upset.  So we're going to go by there and talk to them after lunch.  Wish me luck.



Good luck Kathy, Its a shame that michael has to go through this but hopefully this will make him stronger and be able to deal with people better as he becomes an adult.  Hope all goes well and that they can get over their differences.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Whats for Dinner (sunday)- We had dinner at my nana's again tonight.  It is usually the norm for us to eat there on a sunday.  My whole family comes which consists of my parents, my aunt, my cousin and her 3 kids, my other cousin and her son, and my cousin and her grown daughter(22).  The kids love playing in the backyard together and are totally wiped out at the end of the day.  Oh whats for dinner? sorry I got off topic.

This was what was served: grilled hot wings, bbq ribs, chicken shish kabobs, potatoe salad, creamed cabbage, and broccoli salad.

What I ate: 1 chicken shish kabob, small scoop of potatoe salad (hard to resist my nana makes the best), and a small scoop of broccoli salad (so delicious but even though broccoli is in it its sure not healthy).  Overall I feel like I did good and I skipped dessert too!  

QOTD- I am a very pickey eater so I dont believe I ever had anything too crazy.  Ive tried deer meat once.  I thought it was gross.

I did not get my run in tonight.  I am so exhausted and sun burned.  We had a great day today at the local AAA baseball game.  Go Iron Pigs!  It was 93 degrees and completely sunny.  I lathered up my kids with sunscreen but forgot to put it on myself.  Not smart at all.


----------



## mikamah

tea pot said:


> Oh No I cried in TS2 when Jessie gets dropped off at the donation box. I still can't listen to "When Somebody Loves You" without tearing up. I cried at Wally when Eva was unresponsive and Don't' even ask me about Dumbo's Baby Mine!.... DH and I were a Mess at Up!
> OK OK can you tell that I was the Kid that couldn't watch Lassie.


Ah, Lassie was a tear jerker.  I think of watching Old Yeller as a kid, and I can't imagine my son watcing it ever.



my3princes said:


> I'm still in the midst of 8th Grade Graduation, parties and dances.  Tomorrow will be the end of that, then I can move on to Hunter's MRI on Thursday.  I must confess that dieting hasn't been happening with all the activities and screwed up schedule.  I've only gained a couple of lbs though so it isn't as bad as it could be.


Good luck with everything this week.



happysmyly said:


> I'm planning on being back on program--have gained some major weight--but instead of getting down - I got on the scale (we have a Dr type with the movable weight thing) and I put the weight up where it was in January--and that made me feel much better   I know with your help here I'll be back on track with losing sooner than later
> 
> Sunday QOTD2 - Well - I was a missionary in Bolivia - so I've had guinea pig (tastes like a mild chicken) and every part of a chicken or cow - but weirdest would have to be - in high school on a dare I ate some chocolate covered ants and grasshoppers--they were crunchy and no real taste other than the chocolate.


jWelcome back, and it's great you have an awesome attitude and are looking at how far you have come since january.  That gain will be gone before you know it.  I'm thinking of our little fredward the guinea pig and I would guess he might taste like chicken.  The chocolate covered bugs, ewwwwwww!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good luck Kathy, Its a shame that michael has to go through this but hopefully this will make him stronger and be able to deal with people better as he becomes an adult.  Hope all goes well and that they can get over their differences.


Thanks Lindsay.  It went very well, actually, and they are going to be friends, but not bff's, and we set out step if one does something the other doesn't like, don't retaliate, but talk to each other, and if you can't work it out first, then go to a teacher or parent.  Last summer they were in the same camp for 4 weeks but this year it looks like only one week they will be together, so that is good.  They were really close friends in the beginning of the year, and mid year were too close and being disruptive in class, goofing off, so after a conference with the teacher, Michael tried to get back to behaving in school, and they started having issues.  I'm glad it all worked out before the school year ends, and we know they won't be in the same class next year.  I think you're right, it will make him stronger and more able to deal with stuff like this which as we all know, doesn't end during childhood. 



maiziezoe said:


> Ha! I told the DH earlier in the week to let me know what he wanted today... since it is what I call "make moms work more day" or as other people call it, Father's Day... he never put in his request so now there is nothing to fix for dinner. I was thinking of making him nothing as punishment for not telling me what he wanted... but that is just mean... so I think that is what I am going to do.






lisah0711 said:


> Star Wars in Concert was good.  It was really fun to hear the live orchestra playing the songs.
> 
> Off to finish up packing for DLR -- may the Force be with you!   (sorry don't get to use those smilies too much!)


Funny, was it a star wars anniversary or something this weekend?  My cousin posted pictures of people in all the star wars costumes coming into her blood drive on saturday and I thought of you.  



njcarita said:


> Took her to the doctor and he thinks its just a virus....
> I wish it had tasted like chicken it was more lucky crunchy jello


Hope your dd is feelnig better soon.  Crunchy jello  I was going to ask how it was cooked, but sounds like deep fried.  Yum!



Rose&Mike said:


> I printed a Borders coupon, so I'm going to go get Marathoning for Mortals. We're both looking forward to reading it.


It's a great book, and in the fall I"ll use one of their training plans for the princess.  You'll love it. 



NCRedding said:


> QOTD 2:  The oddest thing I every ate was on a dare from my cousin who had just moved to NOLA.  We were playing in a creek near our house when he saw a crayfish.  He caught some and boiled them, then dared me to eat them.  We'd always had a little bit of a competition, so of course I had to.  Our parents were none to thrilled when they came home.  I think we were about 10 and 11.


I started to read this and all I thought of was the movie, How to eat Fried Worms.   



tigger813 said:


> Planning on walking with Mom and neighbor in the morning at 5:30! I did pretty well over all this weekend so I will try and do the no weighing myself until Wednesday again and see what happens though I will be PMSing this week! I'm happy and comfortable and that's what counts!


Good luck with the no weighing.  I am up 2 today after going a little crazy at a cookout yesterday.

Qotd- yesterdays dinner will be tonights dinner, chicken on the grill with corn on the cob because yesterday after swimming at my brothers, my sister next door invited us to stay for a bbq, so I had a cheeseburger, pasta salad, watermelon, 2 pieces of kielbasa, and a big piece of ice cream cake.  And I didn't write any of it down.  Back on track today, though, and off for a run/walk as soon as michael gets on the bus.  

qotd-strangest food, probably moose.  Didn't really care for it though. Deer would be second, and I didn't like that either.  Though, I wonder if you grew up with venison would you just be used to it.

Have a great day!!


----------



## carmiedog

QOTD1 ~ Sunday: What is for dinner tonight??
I had an Amy's Spinach Feta Sandwich and frozen mixed vegetables with a little Mrs. Dash. I was short on calories for the day, so followed up with a little crunchy peanut butter. Looking at my food diary. I was supposed to have also eaten another serving of baby hummus and carrots to get my calorie intake up, but I forgot. oops! That put Sunday at under 1200.  Trying to stay low this week, but not that low.

QOTD2 ~ Sunday: What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?
ummm...possum soup? Seriously. My great aunt made it. Also grew up on deer, squirrel, rabbit, chicken hearts/livers/gizzards, crawdads. Yeah, I'm from the South.


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  

Dinner tonight will be left over shredded beef on a baked potato w/broccoli.

Saturday:  Do I like where I live?  Nope.  But I'm with dd and dh and our furbabies so it's home.  

Sunday:  Strangest food...I'm not sure...I've had goat in Jamaica, and escargot and alligator tail, snake...do those count?

DMB concert was exhausting!  I was tired all day yesterday after working it!  These folks were constantly in line buying more food - I was wondering why they would miss the show but then I realized most of them have already seen Dave at least 10 times.  That's good - more money to pay for dd's cheer habit!

Today is household calorie burning day!

I see I forgot to send my weekly love note to Shannon - off to pm her.


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa, this was actually me.
> We have been at WDW at Christmas a bunch. Our first trip was in 94 at WL--the year it opened. We've also done NYE--that was fun! You have to be getting excited!



Oops!  Sorry about that, Rose!    I am so excited about my DLR trip that I probably shouldn't be allowed near a keyboard.  I will have to be very, very careful at work the next couple of days.

Wow!  You would have to be excited to go the WDW on NYE!  I will be able to get DH to DL at Christmastime but I doubt it will ever happen again at WDW.  



JOANNEL said:


> Both boys checked in with their father, one on phone and one via email, so it was nice to hear from them. DS #1 is in Belgium and tomorrow will be in Amsterdam. They are having a ball, but I do miss my boys!!







my3princes said:


> I'm still in the midst of 8th Grade Graduation, parties and dances.  Tomorrow will be the end of that, then I can move on to Hunter's MRI on Thursday.  I must confess that dieting hasn't been happening with all the activities and screwed up schedule.  I've only gained a couple of lbs though so it isn't as bad as it could be.



, Deb, hope those busy times passs quickly and  for the MRI.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I love living in Boston! DH and I chose to move here, we really enjoy it here and particularly in our neighborhood. We have a more private backyard with more space than my scary SIL in Maine, it's kind of like "suburban lite". I can sit on my back deck and see the ocean far off in the distance, and I'm a 5 minute drive from the beach. I'm a 5 minute walk from the subway, but I certainly can't see it from our house since we are up on a hill and much further "in" on the street. I can also see Stop and Shop and Target from my 2nd floor windows, so it's easy to pop over if we need something. The neighbor kids come over and play in our pool or ds goes to their house, and I don't worry about where he is or what he's doing since I know the mom and I know she's watching them like I do. Right now, there are fireworks going off at the beach and I can watch them from my front porch. I like that the seasons change, and I love watching the snow coat the trees in my backyard, it looks like a winter wonderland. I also love that we're a couple of hours from the mountains in NH, we really seem to have the best of both worlds.



 Down another milestone for WW.  Great job!  I would love to be able to see the ocean from my house.  That is one of those things I really miss from living in southern California.  



happysmyly said:


> It was the best of times, it was the - um not so best of times...
> It feels like forever since I've been here--though I think it's only been 2 or 3 weeks... but the last time I was reading everyday was around page 50ish... not going to try to catch up... though I have read quickly through the last few pages to get the QOTDs for the weekend...
> I'm planning on being back on program--have gained some major weight--but instead of getting down - I got on the scale (we have a Dr type with the movable weight thing) and I put the weight up where it was in January--and that made me feel much better   I know with your help here I'll be back on track with losing sooner than later



 Hi Liz!  Nice to see you!  You'll be headed back in the right direction in no time!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did not get my run in tonight.  I am so exhausted and sun burned.  We had a great day today at the local AAA baseball game.  Go Iron Pigs!  It was 93 degrees and completely sunny.  I lathered up my kids with sunscreen but forgot to put it on myself.  Not smart at all.



Ouch on the sunburn!  Sounds like a fun day!



mikamah said:


> Thanks Lindsay.  It went very well, actually, and they are going to be friends, but not bff's, and we set out step if one does something the other doesn't like, don't retaliate, but talk to each other, and if you can't work it out first, then go to a teacher or parent.  Last summer they were in the same camp for 4 weeks but this year it looks like only one week they will be together, so that is good.  They were really close friends in the beginning of the year, and mid year were too close and being disruptive in class, goofing off, so after a conference with the teacher, Michael tried to get back to behaving in school, and they started having issues.  I'm glad it all worked out before the school year ends, and we know they won't be in the same class next year.  I think you're right, it will make him stronger and more able to deal with stuff like this which as we all know, doesn't end during childhood.



 Poor Michael, thank goodness school is almost over!  He will be stronger but why do you have to go through all this to be stonger?   



carmiedog said:


> QOTD1 ~ Sunday: What is for dinner tonight??
> I had an Amy's Spinach Feta Sandwich and frozen mixed vegetables with a little Mrs. Dash. I was short on calories for the day, so followed up with a little crunchy peanut butter. Looking at my food diary. I was supposed to have also eaten another serving of baby hummus and carrots to get my calorie intake up, but I forgot. oops! That put Sunday at under 1200.  Trying to stay low this week, but not that low.



Wow!  Maybe get an extra serving of hummus and carrots today to fool your body.

The excitement is building here.  Unfortunately DS has come down with a summer cold so we are carefully nursing him so he will feel better by the time we need to get on the plane.  Last June we were supposed to go to DLR and had to cancel because I had a bad infection in one of my feet.  I'll get him to the doctor today if the fever is still around.  DH and I will take turns staying home with him.  That will make the packing situation a little more relaxed.  

Have a great, OP day all!


----------



## pjlla

Morning all!  I did try to hop on here yesterday, but got side tracked after a few minutes and didn't make it back. I hope everyone had a super weekend and a really nice Father's Day.  It was TOO many pages for me to go back and quote everyone.... sorry.  



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Saturday ~
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?*
> 
> *QOTD2 ~
> 
> Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)*



Dinner on Saturday was at my Mom's house.  We went down to celebrate FD early with them.  We had pork tenderloin on the grill, summer squash and zucchini, green salad, and potato salad. Plus Mom made me a b.day cake. Kind of wish she hadn't, as I didn't want to spend the calories, but it was delicious.

Do I like where I live??? Not sure how to answer that.  I love my house.  We built it in 1994.  Sure, there is plenty I would change about it, but it was our first house and we were on a tight budget, but I think we got a lot of house for the money.  I would move further south if I could.  DH and I are both from MA, but he got transferred to NH 6 months before we got married.  I HATE the winter, so NH isn't exactly ideal.  But it is HOME and it is the only home my kids have ever known.  So we aren't going anywhere anytime soon.  We do enjoy our privacy.  We have a "swimsuit optional" hottub in the back yard... believe me, no one but the moose, deer, and squirrels would ever see you!  Our backyard abutts 600+ acres of town forest.  With the leaves on the trees in summer, we cannot see another house in any direction.  

I do wish we weren't so far out in the boondocks.  We are 35 minutes to the nearest grocery store (Shaw's, Hannaford), 45 minutes to the nearest Target and Walmart.  DD's swim is 30 minutes (25 if I rush) away.  Even the kids schools here in town are 15-20 minutes from home.  There is one pizza place in town and no delivery, one restaurant (although we've never been there.. it is fairly new), one Dunkin Donuts (opened just a few years ago... WOOHOO!), several campgrounds, a lumberyard, bakery, two seasonal ice cream stands, three gas stations, a convenience store or two.  That's about it.  We are  a "small" town, but really spread out.... second largest town (square footage) in NH.



lisah0711 said:


> We live in beautiful Coeur d'Alene, Idaho.  It is a great place to raise a family.  We have a wonderful quality of life and live, work and go to school in a 5 mile triangle.  We have a lot of freedom, too, thanks to being self-employed.  The springs are long and wet but most of the time we are happy to be here.
> 
> This is the view from the front of my house:
> 
> and a shot of our backyard:


You're view is stunning!



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Sunday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight??*
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Sunday:
> 
> 
> What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?
> *



Sunday night's dinner was at Applebee's.  It was DH's choice, since it was Father's day.  We all thought he'd choose Olive Garden, but he was trying to be kind to me (tough to eat at OG and stay on plan), so Applebee's it was.  I was able to have the Cajun lime tilapia.... with double veggies and no rice.  I like it but I think I need to change it up next time.  That has been my "go to" meal at Applebee's for many months now.   House salad to start, two glasses of seltzer with lemon, and I avoided the appetizers.  

Not sure I've ever eaten anything particularly crazy (besides my own cooking ).  I've tried ostrich and calamari.   I actually enjoy liver and onions and used to order them regularly when we went to a little diner around here a few years back.  

Well, I need to go and catch up on things around here. TTYL...........P


----------



## keenercam

*QOTD1 ~ Saturday ~ 

What is for dinner tonight?
*

Saturday dinner was sort of hodgepodge, but I'd had DH pick up a rotisserie chicken from Costco and I had some white meat from that with leftover whole wheat shells mixed with rotel.  Delicious!

*QOTD2 ~ 

Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)*

I love living where we do, except that it is becoming very congested and all of the family farms have disappeared.  But, it's still somewhat small town-ish and my kids seem to know people whereever we go.  I love our neighborhood, too, with its mature trees.  The only thing I'd change is that there are no sidewalks, which I miss.  We are close enough to Philly, Baltimore, and NY to make day trips when we want.  The BEST part of our location is that we are only 20 minutes from the Philly airport and Southwest has direct flights to Orlando.  

Lisa - Your view is GORGEOUS!!! How peaceful it looks. I love the varied terrain and the view over the other houses.  I'm not too sure I'd want to deal with those elevations in snowstorms, but I would be more than willing to try it for a winter or two. Your backyard is beautiful, too!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> ....We live in a city called bethlehem.  Its been named the "christmas city" its very pretty here during the holidays.  I grew up in a neighboring city (allentown) my whole life but crime is slowly taking it over so we decided to move to bethlehem once we got pregnant with our 2nd son.  It is a very nice city.  We really enjoy living here.  We are only 45 minutes outside of philadelphia and 2 hours from NYC, and 2-3 hours from the jersey shore.  It makes it easy to have day trip vacations.  We also love the 4 seasons.  Our summers get hot our winters get cold and our fall and spring are a little in between.  So its nice!  We also enjoy being huge philly sports fans. GO EAGLES and PHILLIES



I went to college in nearby Easton and your area really is lovely.  The perfect mix of country and city with close access to Philly and NY.  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Ok, I know this is late but this is our Onslow.  I was going to post it earlier, but thursday we had a thunder storm and a power outage, and yesterday was too busy to post.  This pic is from the the first day we brought him home back in Nov.



Oh, Maureen, he is precious!!!  How old is he?  He looks sweet as can be and so soft and cuddly!  



N&B'smom said:


> Hey.  Just popping in to say I don't know how much I will be around.  I will make it a point to PM my weight on Friday but...I am dealing with a lot right now AND have SO much going on this week - so, I won't really be around.  I'll be thinking about you all though and hoping your week goes well!!!



Shelby - I'll be thinking of you. I hope everything gets better for you.   Take good care of yourself. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Dona--I cried through the entire UP movie. I loved it, but goodness. From the time I saw the trailer for TS3, I knew it was going to be a tear jerker. I think I cried during the trailer--since Andy and DS are about the same age. Maybe I'll wait for the dvd, so I can cry in the comfort of my home.






mikamah said:


> ...
> I too was sobbing during UP. It was such a wonderful love story.  If we were closer I'd meet  you for TS3 so you wouldn't be the only one crying.  My sister might come with us, and she'll be crying too, so I won't be alone.
> 
> 
> . ..... We had fun, Michael has had some issues with a boy in school with some bullying, and they had a little tif last night, and Michael got so upset.  In school, the boys had met with the teacher and social worker together and the outcome was that they do not need to be friends, but they need to be respectful of each other, and school has been going fine, but last night Michael got so frustrated with the other boy, so we are going to meet with the boy and his mom to try and work things out so they can get along.  I hate to see him so upset and frustrated, and I know where they live close by they are going to be together at things, and they need to deal with it without getting upset.  So we're going to go by there and talk to them after lunch.  Wish me luck.



Rose and Mikamah -- Definitely be prepared to cry during TS3.  Even my DD22 and DS17 cried.  We were so blown away to see the diversity of the crowd leaving the theatre -- old, young, teens on dates, teens in groups, those who are into punk rock with the spiked green mohawks and those dressed totally "Goth" and everyone walking out of the theater talking about how wonderful it was, sharing funny scenes, jumping into each other's conversations.  What a joy!  Of course, since my DS Andrew is heading off to college next year, I was sobbing through several parts of it.

Mikamah -- I am so sorry Michael is dealing with these issues but it sounds like you are being such a great Mom and I know he'll learn so much through the process. It's never easy to see our kids suffer like that, though.

*QOTD1 ~ Sunday:

What is for dinner tonight??*

Dinner last night was some of the pork roast marinated in garlic and onion that I cooked Saturday, with some canned whole kernel corn.  It was delicious and the perfect mix of protein and carbs so that I didn't need anything else to eat the rest of the night.


*QOTD2 ~ Sunday:

What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?
*

Eel.  I'm from a very old-world Italian family and my Dad cooked all kinds of strange "fish" on Christmas Eve and we were required to try everything. I have no recollection what it tasted like. I've wiped it from my memory. 

Oh, and tripe.  I feel a little ill just thinking about it.



Rose&Mike said:


> I printed a Borders coupon, so I'm going to go get Marathoning for Mortals. We're both looking forward to reading it.



Rose - This is one of my favorite books ever.  I used it to train for my very first half-marathon and for every endurance race after that.  John Bingham is one of my personal heroes, and he autographed my book and my stuffed penguin exactly a year after my fourth heart surgery, the day before I did my first 1/2 marathon.  So, I'm a little sentimental about the book.  Enjoy!



LuvBaloo said:


> live in the middle of British Columbia and overall I like it.  We're in a small town (6000, or 20,000 when you count the surrounging area) that is well-maintained, where nothing is more than 10minutes away .  I'd like to move back to my hometown which is much larger (80,000) as most of the family is still there and DH is still working there.  Its only about 60miles north so its close enough to go visit when there's family events.



Shannon -- BC is on the list of dream vacations for my family.  We are hoping to get there sometime in the next couple of years.  I first fell in love with the idea when we saw "Cousins" an old movie with Isabella Rosellini and Ted Danson.  The scenes in that movie were so beautiful!!

JoanneL -- So glad you heard from both DS's yesterday.  

Leleluvsdis -- Your home is so lovely! I'd love to see pix with the landscaping done.  We are about to start a major outdoor improvement project on our house.  (as a matter of fact, the port-o-john for the work crew was delivered this morning right around 7 a.m. -- LOL!)  We are replacing our front walk and having the porch covered in stone and landscaping the front and sides of the property.  Can't wait to see what gets accomplished this week!  

Not much new here.  Did pretty well over the weekend, even with lots of temptations.  This week my only real challenge is DH's birthday on Wednesday.  I may not have a loss this week, but I'll feel good for having been pretty controlled over this past weekend.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

keenercam said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> I went to college in nearby Easton and your area really is lovely.  The perfect mix of country and city with close access to Philly and NY.
> *


*

Did you attend Lafayette?  My kids actually go to daycare right on the campus.  It is so beautiful there.  A great college to have attended.*


----------



## MushyMushy

Another bad weekend. DH and I celebrated our anniversary on Saturday night (sushi, YUM), and then Sunday we had to drive him to the airport for a business trip. Did Joe's Crab Shack -- might not have been too bad except I went nuts on the melted butter and had some fried oysters. 

That evening when I went to see my father, I ended up having to take him to the ER. He'd had a large wound on his leg a while back and had a wound care specialist coming to him home to care for it. Well, this past week it got infected and he didn't tell my sister or me, so by that night it was SCARY infected. Lousy Father's Day for him having to sit in the ER in pain, and then had to be admitted so they could put him on more heavy duty antibiotics. If it doesn't clear up, he might lose his leg, which at his age would be very bad. 

Sooooo, needless to say dieting is very low on my priorities. Plus I have a bad habit of going back to cigarettes when I'm majorly stressed. 

Anyway, sorry for whining. I so wanted this whole BL thing to be a fresh start for me, but I'm just not doing well!


----------



## corinnak

I wrote a big long post a few days ago and then the computer ate it - or I closed the window accidentally or something...so disheartening!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I just logged my weight in WW online and I get one less point a day after this week's weigh in. I know I'm celebrating on one level  but on another  I really do use them all, I guess I'll have to eat an extra snack bag of carrots and back off something else...




Maria - it always feels so unfair, doesn't it?  You work hard, you lose weight and....they take away your points and AP gradually become harder to get.  It works, and you get used to each new level after a week or two, of course, but it still is not a fun part of the program.  

Well, I was just waiting or DH to get home - we are going off to buy bikes this morning, I think.  It's a tough decision.  I test-rode a few on Saturday, and have looked up reviews and am still not sure which one I want.  

Yesterday's QOTD - craziest thing I ever ate was a portion of the Beaches & Cream Kitchen Sink....with DH and one of the DS's - the other was fast asleep in his stroller, and our friends who were going to go with us....bailed out.


----------



## maiziezoe

njcarita said:


> QOTD1 ~ Sunday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight??
> 
> not sure... Fathers Day plans changed ( youngest woke up with rash all over body)
> 
> 
> QOTD2 ~ Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?
> 
> Jelly fish....



I see jellyfish on the conveyor at our favorite sushi place. I have never tried it though. Maybe next time we go, I will dare my DS-22 to try it. If he thinks it is okay, I will give it a go. 

I hope your little one is feeling better today.



Dahly said:


> Sun QOTD #2 - I honestly can't think of anything way out there..i tried alligator once, but didn't really care for it. I am not a very adventurous eater. DS on the other hand, will try anything...he ate guinea pig last year when we were in Ecuador.  No thanks!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Sunday, and happy Father's Day to all of the guys out there, and the DH's and Father's of everyone.
> 
> Dahly



I had alligator a few years ago. I thought it tasted like pork chop. 



lisah0711 said:


> I guess it would have to be escargot -- which I ate to impress a boyfriend.  I'm glad those days are behind me.
> 
> 
> 
> So did you have visions?    Maybe that's the worm in mezcal . . .



Escargot... YUM!

I didn't have visions... well, I had double vision from drinking too much tequila. 





cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just stopping by to answer today's QOTDs.
> 
> Part 1: We are having tacos made with ground turkey breast. I usually take 1 hard taco shell and break it up and then serve mine salad style with fake tortilla trips a la Chili's on it. Lots of veggies too and salsa for dressing!
> 
> Part 2: I'm not a very adventurous eater, so anything that contains tofu comes to mind.
> 
> I'm off for a bit. Will probably be back later.



I am not a fan of tofu. I will try just about anything but tofu isn't something I would eat again.



Rose&Mike said:


> Craziest food--liver and onions--yuck. It was gross even when I used to eat meat and my mom used to make us peanut butter and cream cheese sandwiches! Really healthy!
> 
> I printed a Borders coupon, so I'm going to go get Marathoning for Mortals. We're both looking forward to reading it.
> 
> Have a nice evening!



Liver and onions... yuck! 



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping in to answer the QOTD's.
> 
> Sat:
> dinner was salad and burgers done on the BBQ.
> live in the middle of British Columbia and overall I like it.  We're in a small town (6000, or 20,000 when you count the surrounging area) that is well-maintained, where nothing is more than 10minutes away .  I'd like to move back to my hometown which is much larger (80,000) as most of the family is still there and DH is still working there.  Its only about 60miles north so its close enough to go visit when there's family events.
> 
> Sun:
> dinner may be clean out the fridge left-overs, although I really feel like pizza, so I may talk DH into that as I can fit it into my plan, but who knows what will happen.
> 
> craziest thing ever eaten:  Well, I've tried alligator (tastes like chewy chicken), tiny whole octopus deep fried (small crunchy, no flavour).
> I think the craziest thing I used to eat regularly was a standard dutch breakfast.  White bread with butter and chocolate sprinkles.  The year I lived in holland was not the most nutricious for food (lots of bread, little vegetables was the norm in the small town of 1000 that I lived in), but I was in the best shape of my life, thanks to biking 15km to school.  I remember during free period at school, I used to find the grocery store and buy myself sweet bell peppers for a treat!



My family is Dutch and my dad often talks about the foods my grandma used to feed him. I will have to ask him if he had bread with butter and chocolate sprinkles.



NCRedding said:


> QOTD 1:  Dinner tonight will be at my mother's for Father's Day.  I'll be eating lots of veggies and fruit, since mom's plan is to serve KFC so I'll be avoiding meat tonight.
> 
> QOTD 2:  The oddest thing I every ate was on a dare from my cousin who had just moved to NOLA.  We were playing in a creek near our house when he saw a crayfish.  He caught some and boiled them, then dared me to eat them.  We'd always had a little bit of a competition, so of course I had to.  Our parents were none to thrilled when they came home.  I think we were about 10 and 11.



How funny that you caught and boiled your own crayfish at 10. I am impressed. I am not sure I knew how to make my own peanut butter and jelly sandwiches at 10. 



tigger813 said:


> Wow! I had 3 pages to catch up on on a Sunday!
> 
> Recital was great but almost 3 hours long! DD1 got a perfect attendance award! Came home and started supper right away as we thought we were going to get a storm! Which leads me to the QOTD:
> 
> QOTD: Part 1: Supper was steak, potatoes and onions, salad ( I actually didn't have any). I had some shrimp cocktail before and some chips and dip, but not a lot! For dessert we had Carvel ice cream cake for Mom's b'day. I had a rather large piece but didn't really have much of anything for lunch. Had 2 glasses of Strawberry Daiquiri for a drink. I'll have water the rest of the night.
> 
> QOTD Part 2: I hope I don't gross anyone out but the strangest thing I ever ate was a ...peanut butter and ketchup sandwich! It was my favorite for a while as a kid. I would put ketchup on EVERYTHING! I hate TOMATOES though! I used to love ketchup more than anything in the world! Once I got 2 bottles of ketchup for a birthday present if that tells you anything!
> 
> Watching The Blind Side right now. We are all quite exhausted from today!
> 
> Taking DD1, BFF and my mom to get DD1's ears pierced tomorrow morning!
> 
> Planning on walking with Mom and neighbor in the morning at 5:30! I did pretty well over all this weekend so I will try and do the no weighing myself until Wednesday again and see what happens though I will be PMSing this week! I'm happy and comfortable and that's what counts!
> 
> I'll be back on tomorrow!



Are you still ketchup crazy??



JOANNEL said:


> What'd for dinner??
> 
> Father's day dinner with Neighbors- London broil, baked potato, corn on cob, fruit salad and key lime pie!!! I ate lots of fruit a few pieces of meat and 2 ears of corn!!! So I think I did ok today calorie wise!!!
> 
> Weirdest food- I am not very adventurous. The blood sausage at Raglan road was probably the grossest!!
> 
> Both boys checked in with their father, one on phone and one via email, so it was nice to hear from them. DS #1 is in Belgium and tomorrow will be in Amsterdam. They are having a ball, but I do miss my boys!!



London broil... that sounds delish!! I am trying to put together a grocery list and all I can think about it your London broil.


----------



## keenercam

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Did you attend Lafayette?  My kids actually go to daycare right on the campus.  It is so beautiful there.  A great college to have attended.



Yes. I graduated from Lafayette. When I was there, we referred to it as the Greenhouse on the Hill because it was so insulated and nurturing.  I loved it there and am sad that it's not the right fit for either of my kids.   (then again, with the tuition being what it is, I should be relieved! LOL)



MushyMushy said:


> Another bad weekend. DH and I celebrated our anniversary on Saturday night (sushi, YUM), and then Sunday we had to drive him to the airport for a business trip. Did Joe's Crab Shack -- might not have been too bad except I went nuts on the melted butter and had some fried oysters.
> 
> That evening when I went to see my father, I ended up having to take him to the ER. He'd had a large wound on his leg a while back and had a wound care specialist coming to him home to care for it. Well, this past week it got infected and he didn't tell my sister or me, so by that night it was SCARY infected. Lousy Father's Day for him having to sit in the ER in pain, and then had to be admitted so they could put him on more heavy duty antibiotics. If it doesn't clear up, he might lose his leg, which at his age would be very bad.
> 
> Sooooo, needless to say dieting is very low on my priorities. Plus I have a bad habit of going back to cigarettes when I'm majorly stressed.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for whining. I so wanted this whole BL thing to be a fresh start for me, but I'm just not doing well!



Oh, I am so sorry about your Dad's weekend.  I hope he is doing better and that they can get his infection completely cured and quickly.  That is a lot for your family to be dealing with.


----------



## tiki23

*QOTD Sunday:*

*What's for father's day dinner?*

Marinated grilled pork chops, au gratin potatoes, green beans and chocolate cake, with moose tracks ice cream!  (I only ate a small chop with a lot of green beans, few potatoes, a sliver of cake and no ice cream.)

*Craziest thing you ever ate?*

Well, I grew up on a farm, plus we hunted and fished, so I've probably eaten a few things that most people haven't.  I've eaten deer, elk, moose, bear, rabbit, grouse, pheasant, crawdads plus all those wierd "varietal meats" that my grandparents used to eat that I now won't touch with a 10 foot pole, LOL!

The craziest though is horse meat.  Now, certain countries eat a lot of horse meat - me, I rode horses, loved my horses and would never have willingly ate horse meat.  My grandpa cooked it for us on the sly though, and told me about it years later!   I almost threw up on the spot!


----------



## maiziezoe

Connie96 said:


> I picked up Taco Bell on the way home from the store.
> 
> I can't think of anything really. It's not something we see a lot of around here, but I do love buffalo. I think the best thing I ever ate in my life was buffalo fajitas when I visited Denver several years ago. I had never tried buffalo at the time, so it seemed pretty darn exotic to me.



I had a buffalo burger at Fuddruckers a few months back... it was delicious and much lower in fat than cow burger. Twas good!



my3princes said:


> I'm still in the midst of 8th Grade Graduation, parties and dances.  Tomorrow will be the end of that, then I can move on to Hunter's MRI on Thursday.  I must confess that dieting hasn't been happening with all the activities and screwed up schedule.  I've only gained a couple of lbs though so it isn't as bad as it could be.



 



Worfiedoodles said:


> I love living in Boston! DH and I chose to move here, we really enjoy it here and particularly in our neighborhood. We have a more private backyard with more space than my scary SIL in Maine, it's kind of like "suburban lite". I can sit on my back deck and see the ocean far off in the distance, and I'm a 5 minute drive from the beach. I'm a 5 minute walk from the subway, but I certainly can't see it from our house since we are up on a hill and much further "in" on the street. I can also see Stop and Shop and Target from my 2nd floor windows, so it's easy to pop over if we need something. The neighbor kids come over and play in our pool or ds goes to their house, and I don't worry about where he is or what he's doing since I know the mom and I know she's watching them like I do. Right now, there are fireworks going off at the beach and I can watch them from my front porch. I like that the seasons change, and I love watching the snow coat the trees in my backyard, it looks like a winter wonderland. I also love that we're a couple of hours from the mountains in NH, we really seem to have the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, not real adventurous with the food. I doubt I've eaten anything most of you would call "crazy". I guess calorically I'll go with fetuccine alfredo, that's just crazy stuff and I don't touch it anymore.
> 
> I just logged my weight in WW online and I get one less point a day after this week's weigh in. I know I'm celebrating on one level  but on another  I really do use them all, I guess I'll have to eat an extra snack bag of carrots and back off something else...
> 
> The arms of Morpheus are beckoning...sleep well and good health to all!
> 
> Maria



 for one less point!!! 



happysmyly said:


> It was the best of times, it was the - um not so best of times...
> It feels like forever since I've been here--though I think it's only been 2 or 3 weeks... but the last time I was reading everyday was around page 50ish... not going to try to catch up... though I have read quickly through the last few pages to get the QOTDs for the weekend...
> I'm planning on being back on program--have gained some major weight--but instead of getting down - I got on the scale (we have a Dr type with the movable weight thing) and I put the weight up where it was in January--and that made me feel much better   I know with your help here I'll be back on track with losing sooner than later
> 
> 
> Sunday QOTD2 - Well - I was a missionary in Bolivia - so I've had guinea pig (tastes like a mild chicken) and every part of a chicken or cow - but weirdest would have to be - in high school on a dare I ate some chocolate covered ants and grasshoppers--they were crunchy and no real taste other than the chocolate.
> 
> Have a great evening!  I look forward to getting lots of kicks in my tail end with lots of ideas and inspiration here  this week...
> Liz



I've had chocolate covered ants before... not bad. The chocolate was good quality chocolate.  

This is thread is a wonderful place to find inspiration. 



mikamah said:


> I started to read this and all I thought of was the movie, How to eat Fried Worms.
> 
> qotd-strangest food, probably moose.  Didn't really care for it though. Deer would be second, and I didn't like that either.  Though, I wonder if you grew up with venison would you just be used to it.
> 
> Have a great day!!



I loved that book as a kid. I read it so often, it worried my mom. 



carmiedog said:


> QOTD1 ~ Sunday: What is for dinner tonight??
> I had an Amy's Spinach Feta Sandwich and frozen mixed vegetables with a little Mrs. Dash. I was short on calories for the day, so followed up with a little crunchy peanut butter. Looking at my food diary. I was supposed to have also eaten another serving of baby hummus and carrots to get my calorie intake up, but I forgot. oops! That put Sunday at under 1200.  Trying to stay low this week, but not that low.
> 
> QOTD2 ~ Sunday: What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?
> ummm...possum soup? Seriously. My great aunt made it. Also grew up on deer, squirrel, rabbit, chicken hearts/livers/gizzards, crawdads. Yeah, I'm from the South.



My mom's grandma used to make a lot of these things... but my mom often fiend illness so she wouldn't have to eat it.  



jennz said:


> QOTD:
> 
> Dinner tonight will be left over shredded beef on a baked potato w/broccoli.
> 
> Saturday:  Do I like where I live?  Nope.  But I'm with dd and dh and our furbabies so it's home.
> 
> Sunday:  Strangest food...I'm not sure...I've had goat in Jamaica, and escargot and alligator tail, snake...do those count?
> 
> DMB concert was exhausting!  I was tired all day yesterday after working it!  These folks were constantly in line buying more food - I was wondering why they would miss the show but then I realized most of them have already seen Dave at least 10 times.  That's good - more money to pay for dd's cheer habit!
> 
> Today is household calorie burning day!
> 
> I see I forgot to send my weekly love note to Shannon - off to pm her.



Could you hear Dave? How did he sound? Did he sing Crash? Did you see him? 

(Dave fan)



pjlla said:


> Not sure I've ever eaten anything particularly crazy *(besides my own cooking *).  I've tried ostrich and calamari.   I actually enjoy liver and onions and used to order them regularly when we went to a little diner around here a few years back.
> 
> Well, I need to go and catch up on things around here. TTYL...........P







keenercam said:


> I love living where we do, except that it is becoming very congested and all of the family farms have disappeared.  But, it's still somewhat small town-ish and my kids seem to know people whereever we go.  I love our neighborhood, too, with its mature trees.  The only thing I'd change is that there are no sidewalks, which I miss.  We are close enough to Philly, Baltimore, and NY to make day trips when we want.  The BEST part of our location is that we are only 20 minutes from the Philly airport and Southwest has direct flights to Orlando.
> 
> Rose and Mikamah -- Definitely be prepared to cry during TS3.  Even my DD22 and DS17 cried.  We were so blown away to see the diversity of the crowd leaving the theatre -- old, young, teens on dates, teens in groups, those who are into punk rock with the spiked green mohawks and those dressed totally "Goth" and everyone walking out of the theater talking about how wonderful it was, sharing funny scenes, jumping into each other's conversations.  What a joy!  Of course, since my DS Andrew is heading off to college next year, I was sobbing through several parts of it.



Your town sounds a lot like the town I live in.  

I am taking the kids to see TS3 tomorrow. I will bring extra tissues. When my DS-22 moved to Chicago he left his beloved stuffed dog here (he got it when he was 2). I found it in his dresser when I was changing his room into an office. I sat on the floor and cried and cried.  



MushyMushy said:


> Another bad weekend. DH and I celebrated our anniversary on Saturday night (sushi, YUM), and then Sunday we had to drive him to the airport for a business trip. Did Joe's Crab Shack -- might not have been too bad except I went nuts on the melted butter and had some fried oysters.
> 
> That evening when I went to see my father, I ended up having to take him to the ER. He'd had a large wound on his leg a while back and had a wound care specialist coming to him home to care for it. Well, this past week it got infected and he didn't tell my sister or me, so by that night it was SCARY infected. Lousy Father's Day for him having to sit in the ER in pain, and then had to be admitted so they could put him on more heavy duty antibiotics. If it doesn't clear up, he might lose his leg, which at his age would be very bad.
> 
> Sooooo, needless to say dieting is very low on my priorities. Plus I have a bad habit of going back to cigarettes when I'm majorly stressed.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for whining. I so wanted this whole BL thing to be a fresh start for me, but I'm just not doing well!



I hope your dad is okay! big  to you!


----------



## maiziezoe

Hello Losers!!

I have to make this fast. When I started replying, I needed to go potty but I told myself I would not get up to go until I was done... now I REALLY need to go!!! 

Here are the questions of the day... then I am off to tinkle and have my girls squeezed (mammogram)! 

*QOTD1 ~ Monday:

What is for dinner tonight?
*





*QOTD2 ~ Monday:

If you had a time machine that could take you back to any year (or era), what year would you return to?
*


....and I am off!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

MushyMushy said:


> That evening when I went to see my father, I ended up having to take him to the ER. He'd had a large wound on his leg a while back and had a wound care specialist coming to him home to care for it. Well, this past week it got infected and he didn't tell my sister or me, so by that night it was SCARY infected. Lousy Father's Day for him having to sit in the ER in pain, and then had to be admitted so they could put him on more heavy duty antibiotics. If it doesn't clear up, he might lose his leg, which at his age would be very bad.
> Sooooo, needless to say dieting is very low on my priorities. Plus I have a bad habit of going back to cigarettes when I'm majorly stressed.
> Anyway, sorry for whining. I so wanted this whole BL thing to be a fresh start for me, but I'm just not doing well!



Sorry to hear about your dad.  I hope it all turns out ok.  Hang in there.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD- dinner tonight?

Leftover chicken shish kabobs, broccoli with cheese sauce (boil a bag), and noodles (lipton chicken broccoli flavored).  Not the healthiest sides but Im trying to get rid of everything since vacation is right around the corner.  

Time Machine?  I often think while riding the Carrosel of Progress that I would love to go back to the era where there were no tv's, a/c, not many cars, etc.  Where the man did the hard labor and the women cleaned, cooked, and cared for the kids.  A simple life without all the technology.  dont get me wrong I love all the technology of today but I sometimes get so overwhelmed with life that I wish it could just be more simple!!!!!!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

*QOTD1 ~ Monday:

What is for dinner tonight?
*

Tonight will be chicken on the grill with garden squash and green beans garden tomatoes and cucumbers.


I hope to do well this week, I'm sure I won't get much activity in this week as I've been laid up all weekend on the couch with bronchitus. It's getting better, i just shor tof breath really easy, so hopefully i can push alot of water and that will help keep my weight at least at a maintain. Plus they put me on prednisone, so Im sure that won't help matter either.


----------



## jennz

oh I have to change my answer - the strangest thing I ever ate was haggis!!!

Ann do you need a DMB fix?   No I couldn't see him, yes he sang Crash and he sounded great! He played for 3 hours.  The night before it was a horrible lightning/thunderstorm and he was delayed and couldn't go on until 10:15.  He did his full 3 hour set and paid the fines for playing past 11.

Time machine - that's pretty easy for me.  The only thing in my life I would change is that my mom was at my daughter's birth.


----------



## Connie96

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Monday: What is for dinner tonight?
> *



Turkey sandwich and baby carrots as soon as I get home, so I can go for a run later in the evening. I know. Boring. It's a good sandwich, though. 



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Monday: If you had a time machine that could take you back to any year (or era), what year would you return to?
> *



Oh, goodness. I have no idea. I guess there are lots of historical events that I'd like to witness. Actually, I often wonder - are things really getting worse (crime, politics, general human conduct) or am I just more aware of it than I used to be. I think it'd be interesting to evaluate the question from my own point of view. Or, answer questions like - do computers really make "life" easier?? OMG. I took a perfectly fun question and turned it into a research project. What a geek!!


----------



## LuvBaloo

MushyMushy - hope your dad's wound heals soon.  Hang in there with the stress.  I think its a pjlla phrase to "control what you can when life is out of control".

Leleluvsdis - hope that bronchitis heals soon

QOTD:  dinner today is clean out the left overs in the fridge, so I'll probably end up with pasta and salad.

Time travel:  I love to go back 10years ago, so my kids could spend some time with my grandmother.  She died when my oldest was 1.5, so my kids only know her through my talking and singing.  I'd love to watch the interaction between my girls and her, and she could start my DD on knitting, because I'm sure she'd do a better job than I will this summer.


----------



## jenanderson

Just got back from the cabin...over 10 pages to catch up on so I am only going to quote a few right now.  



Connie96 said:


> I generally like my fingernails clean, but I do try to keep my toes polished during sandal season. When it comes to colors, I'm a traditional red, pink, beigy non-color or French kinda girl, but DD has been asking for green, so maybe I'll give it a try. Maybe...



I saw a BEAUTIFUL green that I almost bought.  I am planning on shopping for a cool color tomorrow!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I just have to send a shoutout to *JenAnderson!* I received my COW prize today and it was just what I needed! I could not be happier with it (not sure if we're keeping it a secret!), and I know everyone who is lucky enough to be a winner will be thrilled!
> 
> Maria



Maria - YEAH!    I am so glad to hear that you got it.  The prizes are not big prizes really...just things to help keep you motivated and inspired.  If you want to talk about what was in it...feel free!  I will probably be ordering different things from time to time and everyone may end up with different prizes.  



tigger813 said:


> Hoping all of my Minnesota losers are ok! Please post!



There were tornadoes and storms all around us but we were fine.  The sirens went off for a short bit which is always scary while at the lake because our place is not really "storm worthy"...but we do have a great storm shelter there so it was all good.  In the end, we had horrible winds and thundering rain for about 2 hours and then it cleared up.



keenercam said:


> Thank you so much, JenAnderson!!  I LOVE my prize package!  What fun stuff. Cannot wait to use it all.  Thank you for making the time to do this.  Getting it in the mail that I was reading last night in the car prevented me from blowing the day by asking DH to stop for junk food.



Again, glad you liked it.  I had so much fun making it and ordering it.  I am so glad that it inspired you to keep on track!  

Be back to answer the QOTD and still need to send in my weight (totally still maintaining).  Have to deal with DD who is having a few issues but will be back. 

Jen


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> Sunday:  Strangest food...I'm not sure...I've had goat in Jamaica, and escargot and alligator tail, snake...do those count?



Well, jennz, those sound like they should count as strange but maybe that's just me.   



keenercam said:


> Lisa - Your view is GORGEOUS!!! How peaceful it looks. I love the varied terrain and the view over the other houses.  I'm not too sure I'd want to deal with those elevations in snowstorms, but I would be more than willing to try it for a winter or two. Your backyard is beautiful, too!



Actually our snow isn't too bad -- about 60 inches a year average.  Thanks to the school bus passing right by our door they do a great job of keeping the roads plowed.  We do just fine with front wheel drive.  

Good job staying on plan this week-end and holding the line.  Sometimes with all the activities going on that is the best that you can do -- not to mention recouperating from your surgery!  



MushyMushy said:


> Another bad weekend. DH and I celebrated our anniversary on Saturday night (sushi, YUM), and then Sunday we had to drive him to the airport for a business trip. Did Joe's Crab Shack -- might not have been too bad except I went nuts on the melted butter and had some fried oysters.
> 
> That evening when I went to see my father, I ended up having to take him to the ER. He'd had a large wound on his leg a while back and had a wound care specialist coming to him home to care for it. Well, this past week it got infected and he didn't tell my sister or me, so by that night it was SCARY infected. Lousy Father's Day for him having to sit in the ER in pain, and then had to be admitted so they could put him on more heavy duty antibiotics. If it doesn't clear up, he might lose his leg, which at his age would be very bad.
> 
> Sooooo, needless to say dieting is very low on my priorities. Plus I have a bad habit of going back to cigarettes when I'm majorly stressed.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for whining. I so wanted this whole BL thing to be a fresh start for me, but I'm just not doing well!



 Sorry to hear about your Dad.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery for him.  Try not to stress too much and remember you can't take care of all those other folks if you don't take care of you!



corinnak said:


> I wrote a big long post a few days ago and then the computer ate it - or I closed the window accidentally or something...so disheartening!



I hate it when that happens  



maiziezoe said:


> I didn't have visions... well, I had double vision from drinking too much tequila.



Yeah, I've had that too!  


maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Monday:  What is for dinner tonight?
> *



Grazing, again.    That's all there is going to be at our house until we come back from DLR.  



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Monday:If you had a time machine that could take you back to any year (or era), what year would you return to?
> *



Hmmm, time machine.  I think I would choose 1999 so I could hold my little baby again.  Maybe I would remember it better because I wouldn't be so tired.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- dinner tonight?
> 
> Leftover chicken shish kabobs, broccoli with cheese sauce (boil a bag), and noodles (lipton chicken broccoli flavored).  Not the healthiest sides but Im trying to get rid of everything since vacation is right around the corner.
> 
> Time Machine?  I often think while riding the Carrosel of Progress that I would love to go back to the era where there were no tv's, a/c, not many cars, etc.  Where the man did the hard labor and the women cleaned, cooked, and cared for the kids.  A simple life without all the technology.  dont get me wrong I love all the technology of today but I sometimes get so overwhelmed with life that I wish it could just be more simple!!!!!!



You are a brave woman, Lindsay, to be willing to do laundry by hand!  



Leleluvsdis said:


> I hope to do well this week, I'm sure I won't get much activity in this week as I've been laid up all weekend on the couch with bronchitus. It's getting better, i just shor tof breath really easy, so hopefully i can push alot of water and that will help keep my weight at least at a maintain. Plus they put me on prednisone, so Im sure that won't help matter either.



Hope that you are feeling better soon!  

*COW 4 PART TWO*
*It seems there are a few of us here who like to paint our nails different colors. I know that I do it because it makes me feel just a bit more fun!

Part 2 of the COW this week is on one day when you do something special for yourself, try to paint your nails a summery color. Be sure to post about the color you used and describe it to us all!*

I got some new bright hot pink nail polish for my toes -- it is a Sally Hansen HD called LCD.  It's not as hot pink as I was hoping for but it is a pretty sparkly shell pink which is really more my style anyway.    I don't paint my fingernails anymore because I have to keep my nails short for playing piano.

I have to say that you guys eat some strange stuff!  Thanks for that interesting question, Ann!


----------



## tigger813

Still love Ketchup but not as much!

Posted earlier or so I thought I had but I think I exited Firefox before I hit the post button! 

DD1 got her ears pierced without any tears! Got CZ stones. Looks very pretty and grown up now. She's off swimming with her BFF now!

Did some shopping at Target and Costco. Need to hit BJs on Wednesday after DD2's hearing test of Kindergarten.

Did my walk with my mom and neighbor this morning. Had an eggbeater omelet for b'fast with mushrooms. Had Chinese from Panda Wok at the mall. Had a small bowl of sherbet for a snack. Time for some water. 

QOTDinner tonight will be pork chops, leftover potatoes and salad.

I would go back to the time of Little Women or Anne of Green Gables. I just love the clothing of that time! Two of my favorite movies/miniseries.

Time for that water. Will have to go pick up DD1 in a little while.


----------



## my3princes

DS(14) is now a graduate of the 8th grade.  That means I have a Freshman   DS(12) got High Honors and is now a 7th grader.  DS (7) progressed well on the spectrum and is now a 2nd grader.  School is Out for the Summer 

We are going to a BBQ for the Graduatating class tonight so it will be hamburgers, hot dogs and other pot luck things for dinner.

I'm not sure if I'd want to go back in time.  I have enjoyed every minute of being a Mommy and wouldn't change any of it.  Maybe I'd go back to our honeymoon in 1992 and purchase DVC instead of waiting over a decade


----------



## Octoberbride03

Just starting back a couple of pages instead of trying to catch up the whole thread.  Battling a heat headache and hoping it goes away soon so i can work out.




keenercam said:


> Oh, Maureen, he is precious!!!  How old is he?  He looks sweet as can be and so soft and cuddly!
> 
> Rose - This is one of my favorite books ever.  I used it to train for my very first half-marathon and for every endurance race after that.  John Bingham is one of my personal heroes, and he autographed my book and my stuffed penguin exactly a year after my fourth heart surgery, the day before I did my first 1/2 marathon.  So, I'm a little sentimental about the book.  Enjoy!
> 
> Not much new here.  Did pretty well over the weekend, even with lots of temptations.  This week my only real challenge is DH's birthday on Wednesday.  I may not have a loss this week, but I'll feel good for having been pretty controlled over this past weekend.



Thank you  Onslow is about 2.5yrs old.  He is very soft and cuddly when he wants to be cuddly.  He is very funny. Every day we are so glad we brought him home.

My Marathoning For Mortals arrived today 
Didn't think it would be here before tomorrow. That's so cool that yours is autographed  Can't wait to get started with it.



MushyMushy said:


> Another bad weekend. DH and I celebrated our anniversary on Saturday night (sushi, YUM), and then Sunday we had to drive him to the airport for a business trip. Did Joe's Crab Shack -- might not have been too bad except I went nuts on the melted butter and had some fried oysters.
> 
> That evening when I went to see my father, I ended up having to take him to the ER. He'd had a large wound on his leg a while back and had a wound care specialist coming to him home to care for it. Well, this past week it got infected and he didn't tell my sister or me, so by that night it was SCARY infected. Lousy Father's Day for him having to sit in the ER in pain, and then had to be admitted so they could put him on more heavy duty antibiotics. If it doesn't clear up, he might lose his leg, which at his age would be very bad.
> 
> Sooooo, needless to say dieting is very low on my priorities. Plus I have a bad habit of going back to cigarettes when I'm majorly stressed.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for whining. I so wanted this whole BL thing to be a fresh start for me, but I'm just not doing well!



I don't see any whining here.  I hope your dad gets better soon and everything gets better for you as well.


----------



## brinalyn530

LuvBaloo said:


> Bree,
> I suggest going to the website www.geocaching.com.  There's a good section on getting started at geocaching.
> You can join it for free, put in your zip code and get a list of caches that's nearby your place.
> As long as your GPS is a handheld, you should be able to enter the locations in it.
> I strongly recommend to read the descriptions of the caches so you have an idea of the size you are looking for.  Some are "micro-caches" and are harder to find and only contain a piece of paper.  With kids, the best ones are the ones that have items in them for trade.  My kids love seeing what's inside and picking something to keep, and leaving something behind.
> 
> Have fun with it!


Thanks so much Shannon, I have the site up in another tab, Ill take a look at it right after I get caught up here.



mikamah said:


> That's so funny on the tennis. I thought we were the only ones because it seems whenever there are others down the park playing with us, they seem to be able to stay on one court without a problem.
> You're on, Bree.  I would love to race you to ONE-derland!!!  My goal is to be there by the end of this challenge, hopefully with a few pounds to spare for my vacation.  We can do it!!!!!!!


Cool, lets go! We can definitely do this!

QOTD1 ~ Saturday ~ 
What is for dinner tonight?
We had people over for a game night so we ordered pizza and had chips/crackers and dips and lots of alcohol. Not on plan by any means but so much fun!

QOTD2 ~ Saturday ~ 
Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)
I like it, the only thing I would change would be my noisy neighbors! My dream house would have a pool, but Id have to be wealthy enough to hire help for the pool and the yard before that could happen.

Lisa  Wow, that view is amazing!

Leleluvsdis  Beautiful house!

Octoberbride03  Cute pup!

Shelby  Hope everything works out OK. Youre in our thoughts

I have never cried so hard in the first 15 minutes of a movie like I did at Up. I did cry during TS3, but I cry at commercials on TV, so dont let that deter you from seeing it in the theater. I didnt sob the way I did during Up though. Were actually going to see TS3 again because my mom wants to see it but wont go by herself, I liked it enough that Im looking forward to seeing it again. 

QOTD1 ~ Sunday:
What is for dinner tonight??
Outback for Fathers Day. Small Victorias Filet, house salad with honey mustard and half a baked potato with butter. Not horrible, but not really great.

QOTD2 ~ Sunday:
What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?
Like many of you, Im not really an adventurous eater. Mine would be the relatively tame ketchup and mayo sandwiches from my elementary school days.

MushMushy  Sorry to hear about your dad, we will keep him in our prayers.

QOTD1 ~ Monday:
What is for dinner tonight?
We are going to my brothers basketball game and well probably go out to eat afterwords so I dont know yet. 

QOTD2 ~ Monday:
If you had a time machine that could take you back to any year (or era), what year would you return to?
Thats a hard one. Maybe the 50s, things seem so carefree back then (according to the movies and TV shows anyways). 

Leleluvsdis  Feel better soon!

Off to the basketball game. See you guys tomorrow. Have a great evening!

Bree


----------



## carmiedog

QOTD1 ~ Monday:
What is for dinner tonight?
turkey sandwich on Arnold's thins with tomato, lettuce, and a little Kraft chipotle mayo (I usually do avocado but feeling a little spicy tonight!). Followed by an evening snack of baby carrots and hummus.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hello!

I couldn't wake up this morning, so no exercise yet for the day. I am hopefully hitting the Wii after dinner. I have been drinking my water, which doesn't always happen on weekdays. Dinner tonight is pasta with homemade sauce. I'll keep the meat (sausage, stew beef, and meatballs) to a minimum though. Hopefully, there isn't too much salt in the sauce. I like it better when the only salt comes from what's in the canned crushed tomatoes and paste.

MushyMushy, I hope everyone works out for your father!

COW Part 2: I didn't paint my toenails myself. I so don't have that kind of ability. My neighbor's cousin did my toenails for me. It was a kind of strange how the idea came up (aka some alcohol was involved), but when she started doing someone else's I thought why not? Well, I can now confidently report that bright pink nail polish with a bright blue shape on it does not come off very well. Oh well. It was worth. She was so happy doing it.

I'm off to work on making dinner. Hopefully, I'll be back later with a good update regarding exercising.


----------



## donac

Leleluvsdis said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Monday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> Tonight will be chicken on the grill with garden squash and green beans garden tomatoes and cucumbers.
> 
> 
> I hope to do well this week, I'm sure I won't get much activity in this week as I've been laid up all weekend on the couch with bronchitus. It's getting better, i just shor tof breath really easy, so hopefully i can push alot of water and that will help keep my weight at least at a maintain. Plus they put me on prednisone, so Im sure that won't help matter either.




my ds2 had that last week.  He was feeling well enough on Sat to go to Ky with some friends.  Get better soon.



my3princes said:


> DS(14) is now a graduate of the 8th grade.  That means I have a Freshman   DS(12) got High Honors and is now a 7th grader.  DS (7) progressed well on the spectrum and is now a 2nd grader.  School is Out for the Summer
> 
> We are going to a BBQ for the Graduatating class tonight so it will be hamburgers, hot dogs and other pot luck things for dinner.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'd want to go back in time.  I have enjoyed every minute of being a Mommy and wouldn't change any of it.  Maybe I'd go back to our honeymoon in 1992 and purchase DVC instead of waiting over a decade



Congrats on having a freshman.  The next 4 years will fly by.  good luck   Glad that the other two finished well.

I agree that I don't think I would change a thing.  Maybe try get dh to buy into DVC (no we have not but I would love to)

Dinner tonight was hamburgers.  I have not gone grocery shopping this week so it was slim pickings for dinner.  

Where I live.  I love where I live.  we have lived in a 2 mile radius for the 32 years we have been married.  We lived in an apartment, moved 7 blocks east to our first house and then 14 blocks west (and a new  town) when our oldest was 2.  we have lived here for 23 years.  We are an established couple since we have been so involved in the schools the boys went to and scouting.  Everyone knows where we live.  We have made some really good friends.  We are close to a conviencce store , grocery and a major  mall with movies.  We are 40 minutes to dh's parents and 65 minutes to my parents.  

I love our house.  We put on addition 12 years ago.  It is a family room with a full bath and a closet.  It is my favorite room in the house.  The only thing I would change in this house is the kitchen.  It is only a small galley.  I love the yard and the patio we put in.  I would stay here for the rest of my life but dh keeps saying we have to move to a ranch with a smaller yard.  Maybe when the time comes I will agree.

Only 3  more days and I am out for the year.  Just trying to get through the paperwork that grows and grows as we get closer to the end of the year.

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## tigger813

carmiedog said:


> QOTD1 ~ Monday:
> What is for dinner tonight?
> turkey sandwich on Arnold's thins with tomato, lettuce, and a little Kraft chipotle mayo (I usually do avocado but feeling a little spicy tonight!). Followed by an evening snack of baby carrots and hummus.



Where did you find chipotle mayo? I can't find it here anywhere! We actually made some several months ago! It turned out really good but it only keeps for a week! We had a honey chipotle bbq suace on our pork chops! I have to try EVERYTHING that has chipotle in it!!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

I got in some exercise for the day. It wasn't as much as I hoped and it wasn't very challenging, but it was something and something is much better than nothing! 

I never answered QOTD2, so I will now. Honestly, there are a few things that come to mind, but actually I'd love to relive a moment maybe 3 years ago when a young girl I love who receives speech therapy pronounced my last name correctly. A lot of people have trouble pronouncing it, so this was huge. I never want to forget that moment. She was so proud of herself. It was just as huge that she knew she said it correctly-she has a profound hearing loss and has a cochlear implant. We actually still talk about it on occasion. 

Have a great and an on plan day tomorrow!


----------



## Rose&Mike

MushyMushy said:


> Another bad weekend. DH and I celebrated our anniversary on Saturday night (sushi, YUM), and then Sunday we had to drive him to the airport for a business trip. Did Joe's Crab Shack -- might not have been too bad except I went nuts on the melted butter and had some fried oysters.
> 
> That evening when I went to see my father, I ended up having to take him to the ER. He'd had a large wound on his leg a while back and had a wound care specialist coming to him home to care for it. Well, this past week it got infected and he didn't tell my sister or me, so by that night it was SCARY infected. Lousy Father's Day for him having to sit in the ER in pain, and then had to be admitted so they could put him on more heavy duty antibiotics. If it doesn't clear up, he might lose his leg, which at his age would be very bad.
> 
> Sooooo, needless to say dieting is very low on my priorities. Plus I have a bad habit of going back to cigarettes when I'm majorly stressed.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for whining. I so wanted this whole BL thing to be a fresh start for me, but I'm just not doing well!


I haven't caught up on everything yet from today, but I just wanted to give you a big old . Just do the best you can. Try to get a walk in if you can, it will help with the stress. The best thing about all this, is you can jump back in whenever you are ready.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> I got in some exercise for the day. It wasn't as much as I hoped and it wasn't very challenging, but it was something and something is much better than nothing!
> 
> I never answered QOTD2, so I will now. Honestly, there are a few things that come to mind, but actually I'd love to relive a moment maybe 3 years ago when a young girl I love who receives speech therapy pronounced my last name correctly. A lot of people have trouble pronouncing it, so this was huge. I never want to forget that moment. She was so proud of herself. It was just as huge that she knew she said it correctly-she has a profound hearing loss and has a cochlear implant. We actually still talk about it on occasion.
> 
> Have a great and an on plan day tomorrow!



sounds like a great moment!  I would want to relieve that one too if I were you.  I work with children as well (pediatricians office).  It is such a rewarding job!  Except when you have to give shots then I feel like a big meany.

I just got done running.  A pushed myself to make my 5K a little faster.  I was aiming for 35min but finished in 36:40.  It was still 90 degrees out and the humidity is so thick.  There was no breeze going at all either.  I was so over heated by the end.  I have to admit I am very proud of myself.  I completed a 5K on 4/25 in 41:57.  So thats a little over a 5 minute improvement in 2 months.  

Hope you all have a great evening.  I am off to get some rest...Its back to work for me tomorrow.  Then Im off again on friday .  My parents and I are taking the boys to dutch wonderland which is a very old amusement park about 1 1/2 away near Hershey, PA.  I went there as a kid often so my parents are really excited to take there grandkids.  My poor dh has to work so he will miss the fun.


----------



## tigger813

My legs were having withdrawal symptoms today! I had been doing 6-10 miles a day and lately it has only been about 3. Tonight after supper I HAD to go take a walk! My legs just wanted to move. So I got out the iPod and the most recent DisUnplugged Podcast and walked for about 20 minutes. I'm drinking my water while watching some Food Network Shows that we had recorded. There's nothing on tv tonight so this is how I like to spend my evening. I think I'll watch some Dr. Who next.

I have 2 clients tomorrow plus my mom to give massages too. DD1 is going to a b'day party in the afternoon that I may join her at or the b'day girl will bring her home! I need to take out some ground turkey for Mexican food for tomorrow's supper of tacos and enchiladas.

Good night all!


----------



## happysmyly

COW part 2
Since I was just catching up last night for the past few pages--and I just looked quickly at the cow to put it into my little spreadsheet--I missed the question for COW 2--but was just reading today's posts and saw it... and just had to share.
This summer I have found THE funnest polish.  A good friend and I went to a mall so she could get some new polish for her daughter--we went to a booth called 'Del Sol'--their products are 1 color in normal light and turn a different color when exposed to sunlight.  It is soooooo cool!  I love it!  Right now they are mostly in malls of cities with lots of tourist and sunshine type places--but they have a website.  We got my friend's 3 yo dd a shirt with a unicorn that is just an outline inside and turns all these fun bright colors in the sun--she wears that shirt all the time.

Anyway - if you're wanting to reward yourself with a fun polish--it's a great choice - I have the pink to purple (which is my favorite), the light white/pink to a bright pink and a peach to pink.  I also got the blue to green--but it doesn't go as green as I thought it would--so that one is not my favorite.  It was really fun - when with my Dniece - I was wearing my mickey crocs and I purposefully held my big toe still in a mickey head hole and then quickly pulled it out--and until the rest of that toe turned colors--there was a mickey head on my toe.  

Enjoy your evening... heading back to my training stuff--and a measured bowl of baked cheetos


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Oh...I have had a rough couple of days eating wise! I feel like a hog! So I am going to catch up on the QOTDs

OTD1 ~ Saturday ~ 
What is for dinner tonight?

Lazy dog Cafe with my sister: Had half a mini pizza and half a tex-mex salad (yummy but SO not healthy)

QOTD2 ~ Saturday ~ 
Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)
I love it! I am with my family who I wouldn't trade the world for...and I am close enough to Dland that I work there!!!


QOTD1 ~ Sunday:
What is for dinner tonight??
Went out to Indian for Father's Day. Had a Samosa (fried) rice, Naan bread, a bit of a Garbanzo bean dish. and 2 PB cookies!  Gah!

QOTD2 ~ Sunday:
What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?
Not very adventerous, though I love Indian and Greek food, so maybe that counts!

QOTD1 ~ Monday:
What is for dinner tonight?
Lean Cuisine Cheese Lasagna and some toasted whole wheat bread.

QOTD2 ~ Monday:
If you had a time machine that could take you back to any year (or era), what year would you return to?
I don't know...I would like to experience the 50s. I love Grease so i think i would have enjoyed being in high school at that time!

So I am trying to be good for the next few days because starting Friday (my bday) all bets are off!


----------



## jenanderson

Octoberbride03 said:


> My Marathoning For Mortals arrived today



Just have to say...another lover of that book here!  I bought it when I fist started running and felt it had a lot of good information in it.  

I am going to push my all time favorite running book though...if you are still a fairly new female runner training for a long run you MUST read  *The Nonrunner's Marathon Guide for Women: Get Off Your Butt and On with Your Training by Dawn Dais *.  I have never laughed so hard while learning about running!



cclovesdis said:


> COW Part 2: I didn't paint my toenails myself. I so don't have that kind of ability. My neighbor's cousin did my toenails for me. It was a kind of strange how the idea came up (aka some alcohol was involved), but when she started doing someone else's I thought why not? Well, I can now confidently report that bright pink nail polish with a bright blue shape on it does not come off very well. Oh well. It was worth. She was so happy doing it.



  This sounds like a fun time even if the polish didn't really work out!



happysmyly said:


> COW part 2
> Since I was just catching up last night for the past few pages--and I just looked quickly at the cow to put it into my little spreadsheet--I missed the question for COW 2--but was just reading today's posts and saw it... and just had to share.
> This summer I have found THE funnest polish.  A good friend and I went to a mall so she could get some new polish for her daughter--we went to a booth called 'Del Sol'--their products are 1 color in normal light and turn a different color when exposed to sunlight.  It is soooooo cool!  I love it!  Right now they are mostly in malls of cities with lots of tourist and sunshine type places--but they have a website.  We got my friend's 3 yo dd a shirt with a unicorn that is just an outline inside and turns all these fun bright colors in the sun--she wears that shirt all the time.
> 
> Anyway - if you're wanting to reward yourself with a fun polish--it's a great choice - I have the pink to purple (which is my favorite), the light white/pink to a bright pink and a peach to pink.  I also got the blue to green--but it doesn't go as green as I thought it would--so that one is not my favorite.  It was really fun - when with my Dniece - I was wearing my mickey crocs and I purposefully held my big toe still in a mickey head hole and then quickly pulled it out--and until the rest of that toe turned colors--there was a mickey head on my toe.
> 
> Enjoy your evening... heading back to my training stuff--and a measured bowl of baked cheetos



Oh boy!  I want some of this polish!  I am going to have to hunt it down and get polishing!!!!  

Alright...time to catch up on the QOTD!

*6/17 Thursday QOTD: In last week's episode of Losing It with Jillian, Jillian mentioned that exercise can be fun and family time. How do you get in exercise that meets either or both?*
We have recently joined the YMCA and this is something that we are doing as a family.  There are times where we do things as a whole group or some times we will spit up into one parent/one child.  As for running, that is simply time for DH and I...no kids allowed!  Most my other working out is done on my own and I like it that way.

*6/18 Friday QOTD: Name one thing you miss about being a kid.*I miss having lots of time to do nothing, or hang out with my friends, or read a book or just do whatever I want without having a care in the world.

*6/19 Saturday QOTD: Do you like living where you live? Why?*I live in Minnesota where it easily gets below zero for at least 1/2 of the year...need I say more!    Seriously though, I don't love it a whole lot.  I live in a beautiful house (but it has lost most its value and costs so much money).  We live in a very desirable suburb (but it is growing so rapidly and has lots of issues as a result of the growth).  We are actually considering a move to Florida!    More on that later I am sure!

*6/20 Sunday QOTD: What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten? *Tentacle pasta!  When I was in Costa Rica, we had this pasta with every squishy thing from the sea imaginable...GROSS!

*6/21 Monday QOTD:  If you had a time machine that could take you back to any year (or era), what year would you return to?*  I have to say I will go along with several others...I would go back to when I first took DH to WDW and I would have us BUY DVC!  We always talk about doing it but now there are always other things that have to be paid for, bought or done.  One day....


----------



## Craftydawn

brinalyn530 said:


> I have never cried so hard in the first 15 minutes of a movie like I did at Up. I did cry during TS3, but I cry at commercials on TV, so dont let that deter you from seeing it in the theater. I didnt sob the way I did during Up though. Were actually going to see TS3 again because my mom wants to see it but wont go by herself, I liked it enough that Im looking forward to seeing it again.



I was exactly the same way with Up. I have watched it probably 4 times and cry just as hard each time. I LOVE the movie though.


Today was a good day food-wise. DH made homemade pizza for dinner and somehow I was able to stick to eating only 1 piece. It was very difficult though. After dinner, Mom and I went for our walk. It's a 3 mile walk with a pretty steep hill at around the half-way point. I was able to power through it with my music blaring from my Ipod tonight. It felt great. I had told myself, if I completed this walk in a reasonable time, then I could eat the piece of cake I brought home from work today. I kept that piece of cake next to me on the couch for about 20 minutes, took 2 bites, then threw the rest away. Actually didn't want it.  Who is this person!? 

Tomorrow will be the same with the walking, but food will be a little easier as we will grill some chicken and veggies. 

Have a great night!


----------



## LuvBaloo

happysmyly said:


> COW part 2
> Since I was just catching up last night for the past few pages--and I just looked quickly at the cow to put it into my little spreadsheet--I missed the question for COW 2--but was just reading today's posts and saw it... and just had to share.
> This summer I have found THE funnest polish.  A good friend and I went to a mall so she could get some new polish for her daughter--we went to a booth called 'Del Sol'--their products are 1 color in normal light and turn a different color when exposed to sunlight.  It is soooooo cool!  I love it!  Right now they are mostly in malls of cities with lots of tourist and sunshine type places--but they have a website.  We got my friend's 3 yo dd a shirt with a unicorn that is just an outline inside and turns all these fun bright colors in the sun--she wears that shirt all the time.
> 
> Anyway - if you're wanting to reward yourself with a fun polish--it's a great choice - I have the pink to purple (which is my favorite), the light white/pink to a bright pink and a peach to pink.  I also got the blue to green--but it doesn't go as green as I thought it would--so that one is not my favorite.  It was really fun - when with my Dniece - I was wearing my mickey crocs and I purposefully held my big toe still in a mickey head hole and then quickly pulled it out--and until the rest of that toe turned colors--there was a mickey head on my toe.
> 
> Enjoy your evening... heading back to my training stuff--and a measured bowl of baked cheetos



I love Del Sol!  I have the nailpolish that goes from pail pink to really red!  The whole family got shirts there the first time we found the store.  We've been getting some sunny weather, so I should pull it out and paint mine and the kids nails for a treat.


----------



## donac

happysmyly said:


> COW part 2
> Since I was just catching up last night for the past few pages--and I just looked quickly at the cow to put it into my little spreadsheet--I missed the question for COW 2--but was just reading today's posts and saw it... and just had to share.
> This summer I have found THE funnest polish.  A good friend and I went to a mall so she could get some new polish for her daughter--we went to a booth called 'Del Sol'--their products are 1 color in normal light and turn a different color when exposed to sunlight.  It is soooooo cool!  I love it!  Right now they are mostly in malls of cities with lots of tourist and sunshine type places--but they have a website.  We got my friend's 3 yo dd a shirt with a unicorn that is just an outline inside and turns all these fun bright colors in the sun--she wears that shirt all the time.
> 
> Anyway - if you're wanting to reward yourself with a fun polish--it's a great choice - I have the pink to purple (which is my favorite), the light white/pink to a bright pink and a peach to pink.  I also got the blue to green--but it doesn't go as green as I thought it would--so that one is not my favorite.  It was really fun - when with my Dniece - I was wearing my mickey crocs and I purposefully held my big toe still in a mickey head hole and then quickly pulled it out--and until the rest of that toe turned colors--there was a mickey head on my toe.
> 
> Enjoy your evening... heading back to my training stuff--and a measured bowl of baked cheetos



My sister had this on when we went out on Sunday.  It went from pink to purple.  I also have barettes that change from white to other colors.  I have to check my mall to see if there is place to buy this.  It is a lot of fun.


----------



## jennz

happysmyly said:


> COW part 2
> Since I was just catching up last night for the past few pages--and I just looked quickly at the cow to put it into my little spreadsheet--I missed the question for COW 2--but was just reading today's posts and saw it... and just had to share.
> This summer I have found THE funnest polish.  A good friend and I went to a mall so she could get some new polish for her daughter--we went to a booth called 'Del Sol'--their products are 1 color in normal light and turn a different color when exposed to sunlight.  It is soooooo cool!  I love it!  Right now they are mostly in malls of cities with lots of tourist and sunshine type places--but they have a website.  We got my friend's 3 yo dd a shirt with a unicorn that is just an outline inside and turns all these fun bright colors in the sun--she wears that shirt all the time.
> 
> Anyway - if you're wanting to reward yourself with a fun polish--it's a great choice - I have the pink to purple (which is my favorite), the light white/pink to a bright pink and a peach to pink.  I also got the blue to green--but it doesn't go as green as I thought it would--so that one is not my favorite.  It was really fun - when with my Dniece - I was wearing my mickey crocs and I purposefully held my big toe still in a mickey head hole and then quickly pulled it out--and until the rest of that toe turned colors--there was a mickey head on my toe.
> 
> Enjoy your evening... heading back to my training stuff--and a measured bowl of baked cheetos



Count me in with the DelSol lovers!  We thought about opening a store here in Indy around 5 years ago but weren't sure how well it would go over.  I guess given the economy the past few years it's a good thing we didn't.  DD has the bear with the paws and ears that change color in the sun.  I have a watch.  Fun stuff!


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> sounds like a great moment!  I would want to relieve that one too if I were you.  I work with children as well (pediatricians office).  It is such a rewarding job!  Except when you have to give shots then I feel like a big meany.
> 
> I just got done running.  A pushed myself to make my 5K a little faster.  I was aiming for 35min but finished in 36:40.  It was still 90 degrees out and the humidity is so thick.  There was no breeze going at all either.  I was so over heated by the end.  I have to admit I am very proud of myself.  I completed a 5K on 4/25 in 41:57.  So thats a little over a 5 minute improvement in 2 months.


Congratulations on your new time record!!!  You have really come far in 2 months, and are really inspiring me to think that I will be able to do it too.  

God bless you for working with kids.  I could never do it.  I worked an internship right after nursing school and did the pedi floor for 3 months, and giving 4 shots to one little infant just did me in.  I couldn't do it then, and once I had Michael, I knew I couldn't do it. 



Craftydawn said:


> Today was a good day food-wise. DH made homemade pizza for dinner and somehow I was able to stick to eating only 1 piece. It was very difficult though. After dinner, Mom and I went for our walk. It's a 3 mile walk with a pretty steep hill at around the half-way point. I was able to power through it with my music blaring from my Ipod tonight. It felt great. I had told myself, if I completed this walk in a reasonable time, then I could eat the piece of cake I brought home from work today. I kept that piece of cake next to me on the couch for about 20 minutes, took 2 bites, then threw the rest away. Actually didn't want it.  Who is this person!?


Nice job on the cake!



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Monday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *


lastnight was what I planned, chicken grilled with salad, and corn on the cob, but after michael went to bed, I turned on the tv and brought a box of mini cheese crackers sandwiches into the living room that was full, and ate the entire box.  21 points. duh.  Determined not to do that again this week.  



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Monday:
> 
> If you had a time machine that could take you back to any year (or era), what year would you return to?
> *


I guess since I've had Michael, I wouldn't want to change anything, because that would change the whole course of my life, and he may never have come to be.  I like to look at all the things in my past, good and bad as learning experiences and what was hard made me stronger.  Now that being said, I was in a relationship for my entire 20s that was not good much of the time, and I went to an old friends wedding along because he wouldn't go with me, and I met a guy there and we really hit it off, so when I got back, I told bf at the time that I wanted to see other people, and he gave me the old all or nothing and if I decided to see other people, he would be gone forever, and I made the choice to stay with him.  Dumb decision, but after we broke up, I wondered what could have been if I hadn't spent so many of my young adult years with him.  



Leleluvsdis said:


> I hope to do well this week, I'm sure I won't get much activity in this week as I've been laid up all weekend on the couch with bronchitus. It's getting better, i just shor tof breath really easy, so hopefully i can push alot of water and that will help keep my weight at least at a maintain. Plus they put me on prednisone, so Im sure that won't help matter either.


 Hope you are feeling better soon. 



jennz said:


> oh I have to change my answer - the strangest thing I ever ate was haggis!!!
> :


What is haggis?  Sounds intriguing.  and was it good?



lisah0711 said:


> I got some new bright hot pink nail polish for my toes -- it is a Sally Hansen HD called LCD.  It's not as hot pink as I was hoping for but it is a pretty sparkly shell pink which is really more my style anyway.    I don't paint my fingernails anymore because I have to keep my nails short for playing piano.


Those nails will look awesome in DL!!!!!  In ONE day!!!!!!!


lisah0711 said:


> Unfortunately DS has come down with a summer cold so we are carefully nursing him so he will feel better by the time we need to get on the plane.  Last June we were supposed to go to DLR and had to cancel because I had a bad infection in one of my feet.  I'll get him to the doctor today if the fever is still around.  DH and I will take turns staying home with him.  That will make the packing situation a little more relaxed.


Hope Robert is feeling better today.    Such a worry when they don't feel well before a big trip.  



keenercam said:


> [Mikamah -- I am so sorry Michael is dealing with these issues but it sounds like you are being such a great Mom and I know he'll learn so much through the process. It's never easy to see our kids suffer like that, though.


Thanks cam. It breaks my heart so see him so upset, and I'm very grateful we seem to have worked it out, and now with school ending, everything will just die down for the summer.  



MushyMushy said:


> That evening when I went to see my father, I ended up having to take him to the ER. He'd had a large wound on his leg a while back and had a wound care specialist coming to him home to care for it. Well, this past week it got infected and he didn't tell my sister or me, so by that night it was SCARY infected. Lousy Father's Day for him having to sit in the ER in pain, and then had to be admitted so they could put him on more heavy duty antibiotics. If it doesn't clear up, he might lose his leg, which at his age would be very bad.
> 
> Sooooo, needless to say dieting is very low on my priorities. Plus I have a bad habit of going back to cigarettes when I'm majorly stressed.


  So sorry about your dad.  I hope things turn around quickly, and his infection can be taken care of in the hospital without any major complications.  It's so hard to see our parents age and have medical issues, and it's hard to balance them and your family too. Hang in there, and take care of yourself too.  We are always here if you need to vent.  Good luck.

I'm working 9-1 today, and am going to run after work.  I don't know why i ate that whole box of cheese crackers last night, especially after having a really good day, but it's done.  Today is a new day.  On track, and I will stay within my points today.  We have baseball tonight so we'll have the leftover salad and chicken before that.  

Cow part 2-- Nail polish-  I only do my toes and my toenails aren't pretty, so I always keep them painted during the summer.  I like a hot pink/fuschi color that has a pearly sheen to it because it helps to cover the irregularity of my toenails. They are bumpy and my big toenails curl up.  It's a family trait, and I noticed my 15 yo nieces do the same.  So anyway, I redid them this morning while I watched the news, and took some time to file them down as good as they get.  

Have a wonderful day everyone!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



jennz said:


> oh I have to change my answer - the strangest thing I ever ate was haggis!!!



Are you going to try it again when you are in Scotland?  



jenanderson said:


> There were tornadoes and storms all around us but we were fine.  The sirens went off for a short bit which is always scary while at the lake because our place is not really "storm worthy"...but we do have a great storm shelter there so it was all good.  In the end, we had horrible winds and thundering rain for about 2 hours and then it cleared up.



Glad that you are all okay.  Those midwest storms can be a doozie!  



carmiedog said:


> QOTD1 ~ Monday:
> What is for dinner tonight?
> turkey sandwich on Arnold's thins with tomato, lettuce, and a little Kraft chipotle mayo (I usually do avocado but feeling a little spicy tonight!). Followed by an evening snack of baby carrots and hummus.



Great dinner and a good example of why you are so successful!  



donac said:


> Only 3  more days and I am out for the year.  Just trying to get through the paperwork that grows and grows as we get closer to the end of the year.



 for the end of school, donac, and to all of you who are finishing up school this week.  



happysmyly said:


> COW part 2
> Since I was just catching up last night for the past few pages--and I just looked quickly at the cow to put it into my little spreadsheet--I missed the question for COW 2--but was just reading today's posts and saw it... and just had to share.
> This summer I have found THE funnest polish.  A good friend and I went to a mall so she could get some new polish for her daughter--we went to a booth called 'Del Sol'--their products are 1 color in normal light and turn a different color when exposed to sunlight.  It is soooooo cool!  I love it!  Right now they are mostly in malls of cities with lots of tourist and sunshine type places--but they have a website.  We got my friend's 3 yo dd a shirt with a unicorn that is just an outline inside and turns all these fun bright colors in the sun--she wears that shirt all the time.
> 
> Anyway - if you're wanting to reward yourself with a fun polish--it's a great choice - I have the pink to purple (which is my favorite), the light white/pink to a bright pink and a peach to pink.  I also got the blue to green--but it doesn't go as green as I thought it would--so that one is not my favorite.  It was really fun - when with my Dniece - I was wearing my mickey crocs and I purposefully held my big toe still in a mickey head hole and then quickly pulled it out--and until the rest of that toe turned colors--there was a mickey head on my toe.



Now that is what I call a Hidden Mickey!  



jenanderson said:


> Just have to say...another lover of that book here!  I bought it when I fist started running and felt it had a lot of good information in it.
> 
> I am going to push my all time favorite running book though...if you are still a fairly new female runner training for a long run you MUST read  *The Nonrunner's Marathon Guide for Women: Get Off Your Butt and On with Your Training by Dawn Dais *.  I have never laughed so hard while learning about running!



Thanks for the recommendation, jen, now I can have something new to read on the plane!  



Craftydawn said:


> Today was a good day food-wise. DH made homemade pizza for dinner and somehow I was able to stick to eating only 1 piece. It was very difficult though. After dinner, Mom and I went for our walk. It's a 3 mile walk with a pretty steep hill at around the half-way point. I was able to power through it with my music blaring from my Ipod tonight. It felt great. I had told myself, if I completed this walk in a reasonable time, then I could eat the piece of cake I brought home from work today. I kept that piece of cake next to me on the couch for about 20 minutes, took 2 bites, then threw the rest away. Actually didn't want it.  Who is this person!?



 Wow, Dawn!  Great willpower!  I would have a hard time resisting the cake.



LuvBaloo said:


> I love Del Sol!  I have the nailpolish that goes from pail pink to really red!  The whole family got shirts there the first time we found the store.  We've been getting some sunny weather, so I should pull it out and paint mine and the kids nails for a treat.





donac said:


> My sister had this on when we went out on Sunday.  It went from pink to purple.  I also have barettes that change from white to other colors.  I have to check my mall to see if there is place to buy this.  It is a lot of fun.





jennz said:


> Count me in with the DelSol lovers!  We thought about opening a store here in Indy around 5 years ago but weren't sure how well it would go over.  I guess given the economy the past few years it's a good thing we didn't.  DD has the bear with the paws and ears that change color in the sun.  I have a watch.  Fun stuff!



I will have to keep my eyes open for Del Sol -- maybe at DTD.



mikamah said:


> lastnight was what I planned, chicken grilled with salad, and corn on the cob, but after michael went to bed, I turned on the tv and brought a box of mini cheese crackers sandwiches into the living room that was full, and ate the entire box.  21 points. duh.  Determined not to do that again this week.



, Kathy, that is a bummer but its done and they are gone now.  With all your great training the damage will be gone in no time!  

DS is gettting over his summer cold so should be all set when we leave for DLR tomorrow.  VGC here we come!   

We will have our laptop so with any luck I will be able to post a picture or two for y'all while we are there!


----------



## tigger813

Off to work in a few minutes to give 3 massages. Got in about 4 miles this morning walking with Mom. Hope to do some WATP of the elliptical later today!

Still haven't weighed myself again! I'm feeling comfortable. Had a snack wrap at Dunkin this morning and iced tea. Time to make my BL Protein water.


----------



## N&B'smom

Hey everyone.  I haven't posted in a few days because we have SO much going on but thought I'd pop in really fast.  Sadly, our hamster Stuart died last night.  He was in really bad shape all day yesterday and we spent every moment cuddling him and trying to keep him comfortable.  It was really hard.    He died around 1am.  So, we have one sad household right now.  Here's my buddy when he was healthy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I've been eating well this week, small portions but honestly, haven't weighed myself or anything like that.  I don't 'feel' any different so I'm pretty sure my weight hasn't changed.  But at least it hasn't gone up either!    I know I haven't been getting enough water either, I usually drink about 100 ounces  day.  I need to get back on that!

Hope everyone is well.  I'm going to TRY to get on here to PM my weight on Friday, it's dance recital weekend and then we are off to go camping for 5 days arriving back NEXT Friday.  Don't forget about me!!!


----------



## MushyMushy

So sorry about your critter, Shelby. He was adorable. 

I'll update about what's going on here in a little while. I stepped on the scale this morning for a little preview, and I'm NOT happy.


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  My DD has master dance classes today about an hour from our house...this means I will be sitting waiting for her for 3 hours this morning (at least I have Internet access)...which means I will be able to keep on posting here all morning long!    I did bring with some things to do but seriously, I am sure I will spend much of my time on the DIS!  DD's dance group competes on Thursday at 10 AM, 1 PM and 7 PM...so we will be back sitting all day then again as well.  



Craftydawn said:


> After dinner, Mom and I went for our walk. It's a 3 mile walk with a pretty steep hill at around the half-way point. I was able to power through it with my music blaring from my Ipod tonight. It felt great. I had told myself, if I completed this walk in a reasonable time, then I could eat the piece of cake I brought home from work today. I kept that piece of cake next to me on the couch for about 20 minutes, took 2 bites, then threw the rest away. Actually didn't want it.  Who is this person!?



Great job on the walk!    Doesn't it feel great when you accomplish what you want?  I am really proud of you with the cake as well.  I am also finding that most foods that I thought I wanted to eat are not worth it.  I do a lot of one or two bites and then throw the rest away.  



LuvBaloo said:


> I love Del Sol!  I have the nailpolish that goes from pail pink to really red!  The whole family got shirts there the first time we found the store.  We've been getting some sunny weather, so I should pull it out and paint mine and the kids nails for a treat.



I had a shirt from there long ago and would love to get one of those as well!  It just seems like a funny little treat to have something that changes color in the sun. 



donac said:


> My sister had this on when we went out on Sunday.  It went from pink to purple.  I also have barettes that change from white to other colors.  I have to check my mall to see if there is place to buy this.  It is a lot of fun.



I found the website to order the polish and can't wait to pick some out this morning as I am sitting around waiting for DD.  



jennz said:


> Count me in with the DelSol lovers!  We thought about opening a store here in Indy around 5 years ago but weren't sure how well it would go over.  I guess given the economy the past few years it's a good thing we didn't.  DD has the bear with the paws and ears that change color in the sun.  I have a watch.  Fun stuff!



  I think I am going to be a DelSol lover as well!  Once I found the website, I found all kinds of things I could order and enjoy!



mikamah said:


> lI'm working 9-1 today, and am going to run after work.  I don't know why i ate that whole box of cheese crackers last night, especially after having a really good day, but it's done.  Today is a new day.  On track, and I will stay within my points today.  We have baseball tonight so we'll have the leftover salad and chicken before that.
> 
> Cow part 2-- Nail polish-  I only do my toes and my toenails aren't pretty, so I always keep them painted during the summer.  I like a hot pink/fuschi color that has a pearly sheen to it because it helps to cover the irregularity of my toenails. They are bumpy and my big toenails curl up.  It's a family trait, and I noticed my 15 yo nieces do the same.  So anyway, I redid them this morning while I watched the news, and took some time to file them down as good as they get.



Kathy -  Sorry about the cracker incident last night but I am happy to see that you are moving on to a new day.  I have really been struggling with that whole thing of having a good day and then making one REALLY BAD choice to take all my hard work away.  I think the best thing has been that I am not letting myself get upset over it all though and I know that overall the choices I am making are so much better for me.  Good luck today...I know you will do great!

I must be related to you...I have bumpy toenails and my big toenails curve up slightly as well!    When I do my toenails, I use tons of polish to try to make them look nicer and smooth.  Right now they are a bright, summery sort of pink.  I am going to re-do them tomorrow though and use my sea-green polish.  



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, jen, now I can have something new to read on the plane!



I hope you can find the book and get it before you go.  It has been the funniest book I have read in ages!  I literally laughed until I was crying and had to quit reading it in public.  I loved it so much that I sent a copy to Jude (jbm02) to read as well since we are going to do the Princess together. 



N&B'smom said:


> Hey everyone.  I haven't posted in a few days because we have SO much going on but thought I'd pop in really fast.  Sadly, our hamster Stuart died last night.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.  I'm going to TRY to get on here to PM my weight on Friday, it's dance recital weekend and then we are off to go camping for 5 days arriving back NEXT Friday.  Don't forget about me!!!



I am so sorry to read that you have had so much going on and then about your hamster.  I hope that you are able to get through these next few days and then enjoy your camping trip!  

Dance recital weekends are always full of fun stuff!  We have national dance competition stuff all week long so we will be full up with dance as well.



MushyMushy said:


> I'll update about what's going on here in a little while. I stepped on the scale this morning for a little preview, and I'm NOT happy.



 Sorry the scale is not making you happy.  

Off to do a bit of work on my resume but my reward is to come back and post again in a bit!    We are sending our teaching resumes to FLORIDA this week and it is a bit crazy to think that we might consider a cross country move.    I am not sure how I feel about teaching in Florida but I would totally love living there and not dealing with our bitter cold winters any more.

Later,
Jen


----------



## pjlla

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Monday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Monday:
> 
> If you had a time machine that could take you back to any year (or era), what year would you return to?
> *



Last night's dinner we ate at noon, since everyone was here and, as usual, DD's schedule was crazy for the evening.  It was supposed to be chicken parmesean made with Boca soy chicken patties, but I've had an impossible time finding the patties, so I had to make a quick change of plans.  We ended up with Manwich on light whole wheat rolls, pasta salad (whole wheat pasta dressed with Paul Newman's light dsg), cucumber spears. I had a large salad with a bit of pasta salad on top and about 2 Tb. of Manwich on the side.  

The time machine question is interesting.  We spend a lot of time in my family talking about this.  I would like to go back in time and meet Laura Ingalls Wilder as a young adult.  I wouldn't necessarily want to LIVE in her times... they were too hard.  But I love to read about her real life, I love her books, and my DD is actually named after her.  

I would also love to go back in time and meet some of my relatives (mostly my Dad's mom) and see the homestead that my Dad grew up in.  It was truly a "homestead" of historical significance, but sadly it was demolished for flood control in the early 1960's and I never got to see it.  They just didn't seem to realize the historical importance of it back then (even though it was over 100 years old and still belonged to the same family), and they (the state) paid my grandfather a token purchase price and it was gone.   

I would also love to meet my parents as teens and young adults.

I NEVER think about traveling forward in time.... wonder what that says about me??



N&B'smom said:


> Hey everyone.  I haven't posted in a few days because we have SO much going on but thought I'd pop in really fast.  Sadly, our hamster Stuart died last night.  He was in really bad shape all day yesterday and we spent every moment cuddling him and trying to keep him comfortable.  It was really hard.    He died around 1am.  So, we have one sad household right now.



So sorry about Stuart.  DD lost her two guinea pigs last fall, exactly one month apart.  It was a shock when both of them passed, especially since the first to go was definitely the healthier and livlier of the two.  It definitely made everyone sad, even though technically they were DD's pigs.  



MushyMushy said:


> I'll update about what's going on here in a little while. I stepped on the scale this morning for a little preview, and I'm NOT happy.



Not much I can say, but 


Happy Tuesday morning all!  

My exercise has definitely been lackluster lately.... feeling totally unmotivated and droopy.... maybe it is the hot weather?  I kicked myself into gear for a 4 mi run this morning.  I did okay and ran the majority of it, but I finked out for about 2 minutes in the middle where it is uphill.  oh well.

I don't know WHAT I was thinking when I planned our meals for this week.  I guess I wasn't realizing how hot it was going to be.  I planned them about a month ago, so I guess hot weather wasn't on my mind.  Fortunately, it is time to make another month's worth of meal plans, so I can take the weather into consideration a bit better.  Tonight is supposed to be a chili bake... sounds like winter food!  Not sure if I will make it or not.  The chili is all made for it, so I could just serve the chili and maybe some salad with it.  

Well, I'm off.  Housework and such are calling my name!..........P


----------



## my3princes

I'm officially back on track this morning.  No more school related activities to derail me.  We only have 27 days until we leave on our trip and I need to be bathingsuit ready by then.  Of course I'm fighting a nasty cold so I can't really taste anything anyway.  Yesterday was the extreme sore throat part which had me eating just to soothe the throat.  Thankfully the throat is no lonnger sore so I should be able to easily control my intake.  I can even fit in a nap today


----------



## DaniB

happysmyly said:


> This summer I have found THE funnest polish.  A good friend and I went to a mall so she could get some new polish for her daughter--we went to a booth called 'Del Sol'--their products are 1 color in normal light and turn a different color when exposed to sunlight.  It is soooooo cool!  I love it!  Right now they are mostly in malls of cities with lots of tourist and sunshine type places--but they have a website.  We got my friend's 3 yo dd a shirt with a unicorn that is just an outline inside and turns all these fun bright colors in the sun--she wears that shirt all the time.
> 
> Anyway - if you're wanting to reward yourself with a fun polish--it's a great choice - I have the pink to purple (which is my favorite), the light white/pink to a bright pink and a peach to pink.  I also got the blue to green--but it doesn't go as green as I thought it would--so that one is not my favorite.  It was really fun - when with my Dniece - I was wearing my mickey crocs and I purposefully held my big toe still in a mickey head hole and then quickly pulled it out--and until the rest of that toe turned colors--there was a mickey head on my toe.



That sounds like a great nailpolish!  I wonder if I can find some out this way.  I would love it.

I have not been on to read this thread in at least 2 weeks... ugh!  I'm sorry.  I'm going to try and keep up with this daily from now on.

BTW, how do you all remember what page you have read last?  I find it hard to figure out where I left off when there's so many new posts quickly!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Thanks everyone for the well wishes I went to work for 4 hours last night and I'm glad I didn't have to do anymore.


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> Part 2 of the COW this week is on one day when you do something special for yourself, try to paint your nails a “summery” color.  Be sure to post about the color you used and describe it to us all!



So, I went shopping for green nail polish since DD has been asking for it. (My niece wore green polish once several weeks ago and DD did not forget it.) Now, DD is only 3 years old, so I am a big proponent of quick-dry nail polish. My fave is the Sally Hansen Insta-Dry line. I know they have green because I've seen it at Target, but we were at Wal-mart and they didn't have the green, so DD and I decided on a color called Blue Streak. It's kind of a pearly, bright turquoise-y kinda blue. So, that is how I have come to break with the traditional pinks and reds and my toenails are now very BLUE. Just like DD's.


----------



## maiziezoe

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- dinner tonight?
> 
> Leftover chicken shish kabobs, broccoli with cheese sauce (boil a bag), and noodles (lipton chicken broccoli flavored).  Not the healthiest sides but Im trying to get rid of everything since vacation is right around the corner.
> 
> Time Machine?  I often think while riding the Carrosel of Progress that I would love to go back to the era where there were no tv's, a/c, not many cars, etc.  Where the man did the hard labor and the women cleaned, cooked, and cared for the kids.  A simple life without all the technology.  dont get me wrong I love all the technology of today but I sometimes get so overwhelmed with life that I wish it could just be more simple!!!!!!



I get annoyed with technology all the time! 



Leleluvsdis said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Monday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> Tonight will be chicken on the grill with garden squash and green beans garden tomatoes and cucumbers.
> 
> 
> I hope to do well this week, I'm sure I won't get much activity in this week as I've been laid up all weekend on the couch with bronchitus. It's getting better, i just shor tof breath really easy, so hopefully i can push alot of water and that will help keep my weight at least at a maintain. Plus they put me on prednisone, so Im sure that won't help matter either.



Feel better soon!  I have to take prednisone often for Lupus flares. It makes me feel very puffy.



jennz said:


> oh I have to change my answer - the strangest thing I ever ate was haggis!!!
> 
> Ann do you need a DMB fix?   No I couldn't see him, yes he sang Crash and he sounded great! He played for 3 hours.  The night before it was a horrible lightning/thunderstorm and he was delayed and couldn't go on until 10:15.  He did his full 3 hour set and paid the fines for playing past 11.
> 
> Time machine - that's pretty easy for me.  The only thing in my life I would change is that my mom was at my daughter's birth.



I do need a DMB fix. It's been years since I have seen him and the last time I saw him, the speakers at the place were terrible and we couldn't hear a word he was singing... and we had seats! 



Connie96 said:


> Turkey sandwich and baby carrots as soon as I get home, so I can go for a run later in the evening. I know. Boring. It's a good sandwich, though.



Your dinner sounds like something I would eat!! Not boring at all!



lisah0711 said:


> Hmmm, time machine.  I think I would choose 1999 so I could hold my little baby again.  Maybe I would remember it better because I wouldn't be so tired.
> 
> *COW 4 PART TWO*
> *It seems there are a few of us here who like to paint our nails different colors. I know that I do it because it makes me feel just a bit more fun!
> 
> Part 2 of the COW this week is on one day when you do something special for yourself, try to paint your nails a summery color. Be sure to post about the color you used and describe it to us all!*
> 
> I got some new bright hot pink nail polish for my toes -- it is a Sally Hansen HD called LCD.  It's not as hot pink as I was hoping for but it is a pretty sparkly shell pink which is really more my style anyway.    I don't paint my fingernails anymore because I have to keep my nails short for playing piano.
> 
> I have to say that you guys eat some strange stuff!  Thanks for that interesting question, Ann!



Isn't that the truth about being so tired and not remembering anything about newborns? 

I love, love, love the Cow for the week!!!  Wooo Hoooo!!!


----------



## keenercam

COW 4 PART TWO
It seems there are a few of us here who like to paint our nails different colors. I know that I do it because it makes me feel just a bit more fun!

Part 2 of the COW this week is on one day when you do something special for yourself, try to paint your nails a “summery” color. Be sure to post about the color you used and describe it to us all!

I love hearing about all the fun colors that everyone is painting their nails.  Sadly, I keep my fingernails a very clean looking, gel-coated French manicure because of work.  They have to look good all the time and polished, so this is my solution.  At the moment, I have a french pedicure as well because I got them done before my surgery.  I was worried that I wouldn't be able to polish them myself during my recovery and needed them to look neat for when I couldn't get a shoe on my left foot and my toes were exposed at work, right there, proppped up on the leg support on the wheelchair.  LOL!  Now, I'll be longing for the day when I can reach my toes (still can't bend my left knee) and paint them a cute color.  

As for the time machine question -- I think it would have been interesting to be a teenager during the 1950s!


----------



## maiziezoe

my3princes said:


> DS(14) is now a graduate of the 8th grade.  That means I have a Freshman   DS(12) got High Honors and is now a 7th grader.  DS (7) progressed well on the spectrum and is now a 2nd grader.  School is Out for the Summer
> 
> We are going to a BBQ for the Graduatating class tonight so it will be hamburgers, hot dogs and other pot luck things for dinner.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'd want to go back in time.  I have enjoyed every minute of being a Mommy and wouldn't change any of it.  Maybe I'd go back to our honeymoon in 1992 and purchase DVC instead of waiting over a decade



Congrats on your graduates!!  Kids grow up too flippen fast!



carmiedog said:


> QOTD1 ~ Monday:
> What is for dinner tonight?
> turkey sandwich on Arnold's thins with tomato, lettuce, and a little Kraft chipotle mayo (I usually do avocado but feeling a little spicy tonight!). Followed by an evening snack of baby carrots and hummus.



I am stealing your dinner and having it tonight!! 



cclovesdis said:


> I got in some exercise for the day. It wasn't as much as I hoped and it wasn't very challenging, but it was something and something is much better than nothing!
> 
> I never answered QOTD2, so I will now. Honestly, there are a few things that come to mind, but actually I'd love to relive a moment maybe 3 years ago when a young girl I love who receives speech therapy pronounced my last name correctly. A lot of people have trouble pronouncing it, so this was huge. I never want to forget that moment. She was so proud of herself. It was just as huge that she knew she said it correctly-she has a profound hearing loss and has a cochlear implant. We actually still talk about it on occasion.
> 
> Have a great and an on plan day tomorrow!



Awwww... that is sweet. Gave me goosbumps.




happysmyly said:


> COW part 2
> Since I was just catching up last night for the past few pages--and I just looked quickly at the cow to put it into my little spreadsheet--I missed the question for COW 2--but was just reading today's posts and saw it... and just had to share.
> This summer I have found THE funnest polish.  A good friend and I went to a mall so she could get some new polish for her daughter--we went to a booth called 'Del Sol'--their products are 1 color in normal light and turn a different color when exposed to sunlight.  It is soooooo cool!  I love it!  Right now they are mostly in malls of cities with lots of tourist and sunshine type places--but they have a website.  We got my friend's 3 yo dd a shirt with a unicorn that is just an outline inside and turns all these fun bright colors in the sun--she wears that shirt all the time.
> 
> Anyway - if you're wanting to reward yourself with a fun polish--it's a great choice - I have the pink to purple (which is my favorite), the light white/pink to a bright pink and a peach to pink.  I also got the blue to green--but it doesn't go as green as I thought it would--so that one is not my favorite.  It was really fun - when with my Dniece - I was wearing my mickey crocs and I purposefully held my big toe still in a mickey head hole and then quickly pulled it out--and until the rest of that toe turned colors--there was a mickey head on my toe.
> 
> Enjoy your evening... heading back to my training stuff--and a measured bowl of baked cheetos



I HAVE to find that polish!!!!  I love love love fun colors.



Ltl Mermaid said:


> Oh...I have had a rough couple of days eating wise! I feel like a hog! So I am going to catch up on the QOTDs
> 
> OTD1 ~ Saturday ~
> What is for dinner tonight?
> 
> Lazy dog Cafe with my sister: Had half a mini pizza and half a tex-mex salad (yummy but SO not healthy)
> 
> QOTD2 ~ Saturday ~
> Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)
> I love it! I am with my family who I wouldn't trade the world for...and I am close enough to Dland that I work there!!!
> 
> 
> QOTD1 ~ Sunday:
> What is for dinner tonight??
> Went out to Indian for Father's Day. Had a Samosa (fried) rice, Naan bread, a bit of a Garbanzo bean dish. and 2 PB cookies!  Gah!
> 
> QOTD2 ~ Sunday:
> What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?
> Not very adventerous, though I love Indian and Greek food, so maybe that counts!
> 
> QOTD1 ~ Monday:
> What is for dinner tonight?
> Lean Cuisine Cheese Lasagna and some toasted whole wheat bread.
> 
> QOTD2 ~ Monday:
> If you had a time machine that could take you back to any year (or era), what year would you return to?
> I don't know...I would like to experience the 50s. I love Grease so i think i would have enjoyed being in high school at that time!
> 
> So I am trying to be good for the next few days because starting Friday (my bday) all bets are off!



I am officially craving Indian food. Thank you!!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

my fingers and toes are hot hot pink right now, but I'm thinking I might want to find some orange?! I got some a couple weeks ago, but it has to much glitter in it. I'm not a glitter in polish fan, so we sill see what we can find.. any suggestions?!


----------



## Connie96

OH! I forgot to post earlier that I received my COW prize yesterday!

Jen, this stuff is so cute! My favorite is the Mickey magnets. I have one on my book shelf in front of my desk right now. 

Thanks for doing all of this, Jen. You're awesome!


----------



## maiziezoe

N&B'smom said:


> Hey everyone.  I haven't posted in a few days because we have SO much going on but thought I'd pop in really fast.  Sadly, our hamster Stuart died last night.  He was in really bad shape all day yesterday and we spent every moment cuddling him and trying to keep him comfortable.  It was really hard.    He died around 1am.  So, we have one sad household right now.  Here's my buddy when he was healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been eating well this week, small portions but honestly, haven't weighed myself or anything like that.  I don't 'feel' any different so I'm pretty sure my weight hasn't changed.  But at least it hasn't gone up either!    I know I haven't been getting enough water either, I usually drink about 100 ounces  day.  I need to get back on that!
> 
> Hope everyone is well.  I'm going to TRY to get on here to PM my weight on Friday, it's dance recital weekend and then we are off to go camping for 5 days arriving back NEXT Friday.  Don't forget about me!!!



Oh Shelby... I am so sorry to hear about Stuart. It's so hard when a family pet dies... 



my3princes said:


> I'm officially back on track this morning.  No more school related activities to derail me.  We only have 27 days until we leave on our trip and I need to be bathingsuit ready by then.  Of course I'm fighting a nasty cold so I can't really taste anything anyway.  Yesterday was the extreme sore throat part which had me eating just to soothe the throat.  Thankfully the throat is no lonnger sore so I should be able to easily control my intake.  I can even fit in a nap today



Glad you are feeling better!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Hello!!

Taking the kids to see Toy Story 3 today. I will have extra tissues with me. 

*QOTD1 ~ Tuesday:

What is for dinner tonight?*



*QOTD2 ~ Tuesday:


Name one thing that not many people know about you.
*


----------



## jennz

Lisa and Kathy - haggis - is sheep organs stuffed inside a sheep stomach, boiled, then sliced and fried and drenched in some kind of white sauce.  And no I am not eating it again!  My relatives say they truly like it but I think it's like when people tell you child birth doesn't hurt - they're lying to get others to go through it! 

Lisa and Jen (and anyone else interested!  )  - there's a Del Sol in the Orlando airport by the food court.    Always a fun stop.

Ann too bad DMB wasn't here in September - you'd make sure you were in Indy!

I'm having a bad day!  Horrible storms all night long from 11:30 - 8 this morning, ants are still waging war with me and found another way in - scads of them in our pantry!  Thankfully only on the floor though.  Callers are rude and nasty today.  Wah wah.  The good things...almost done with work for the day, dd helped me clean yesterday so the house is done...and you guys.


----------



## Connie96

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Tuesday: What is for dinner tonight?*



Well, you know that veggie omelet I said I was gonna make last Friday... It didn't happen, so maybe tonight?



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Tuesday: Name one thing that not many people know about you.
> *



Okay... I have been staring at this reply window for 10 minutes and I got nothin'.  I'll have to try again later...


----------



## LuvBaloo

Sending out some  and  for anybody who isn't feeling well.

Shelby - sorry about your hamster.  The loss of any pet is hard. 



Tuesday - dinner:  it will probably be McDonalds or A&W for the kids, so they can have a picnic while I run.  I must get back on the running horse, or it will never happen, so today is the day that week 2 starts again!  For me, I'm thinking it might just be a sandwich and a virgin strawberry colada because that will taste great after doing errands and running.

Tuesday - what people don't know about me:
#1 - I can NOT snap my fingers, which totally amused my oldest DD when she was 5 and realized she can do it and I can't.


----------



## pjlla

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Tuesday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?*
> 
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Tuesday:
> 
> Name one thing that not many people know about you.
> *



Well, we ate "dinner" at lunch time again since we were all here and DD has swim tonight.  It was grilled marinated chicken thighs, couscous salad (I finally tweaked the recipe and it is similar to the moroccan restaurant in WS!), and purple cauliflower.  

One thing that people might not know about me...

DS was born on the side of the road. I guess I waited around at home a bit too long!  But thankfully everything went fine and all was well in the end.

I'm sitting down to do my menu planning for the next few weeks.  I hate doing it, but I love *not* having that moment every day of "oh crap, what's for dinner?".  

TTYL..................P


----------



## Leleluvsdis

*QOTD1 ~ Tuesday:

What is for dinner tonight?*

chicken on the grill with squash and zucchini and maybe some sweet potatoes... notice a trend, we cook on our grill at least 3 times a week maybe more esp during the summer

*QOTD2 ~ Tuesday:


Name one thing that not many people know about you.
*

... I got nothing, I'm a bad secret keeper lol


----------



## sherry

COW Question: I don't have polish on me, I do home daycare and it would never last, seriously thinking of a pedicure though.

What's for dinner: Omelets and potatoes (Broccolli for me)

Name one thing people may not know about me: I can't think of a thing, I'm pretty much an open book.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

N&B'smom said:


> Hey everyone.  I haven't posted in a few days because we have SO much going on but thought I'd pop in really fast.  Sadly, our hamster Stuart died last night.  He was in really bad shape all day yesterday and we spent every moment cuddling him and trying to keep him comfortable.  It was really hard.    He died around 1am.  So, we have one sad household right now.  Here's my buddy when he was healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been eating well this week, small portions but honestly, haven't weighed myself or anything like that.  I don't 'feel' any different so I'm pretty sure my weight hasn't changed.  But at least it hasn't gone up either!    I know I haven't been getting enough water either, I usually drink about 100 ounces  day.  I need to get back on that!
> 
> Hope everyone is well.  I'm going to TRY to get on here to PM my weight on Friday, it's dance recital weekend and then we are off to go camping for 5 days arriving back NEXT Friday.  Don't forget about me!!!



Sorry to hear about stuart.  I had a hampster when I was in middle school and she was the friendliest hampster ever.  The day she died I was so heart broken I cried for hours.  I hope you and your family are doing ok.  



jenanderson said:


> Off to do a bit of work on my resume but my reward is to come back and post again in a bit!    We are sending our teaching resumes to FLORIDA this week and it is a bit crazy to think that we might consider a cross country move.    I am not sure how I feel about teaching in Florida but I would totally love living there and not dealing with our bitter cold winters any more.
> 
> Later,
> Jen



Wow thats quite a move.  I would love to move if we didnt have our family so close.  Good luck I hope it works out for you.



jennz said:


> Lisa and Kathy - haggis - is sheep organs stuffed inside a sheep stomach, boiled, then sliced and fried and drenched in some kind of white sauce.  And no I am not eating it again!  My relatives say they truly like it but I think it's like when people tell you child birth doesn't hurt - they're lying to get others to go through it!



Ok I think you win....that is the most disgusting thing I have ever heard of.


QOTD-dinner?  Eating at my parents tonight.  Most likely we will throw chicken breasts on the grill and I think I will eat a homegrown sliced tomotoe as a side.

QOTD- My secret????  I have a disorder called trichotrillomania.  Its a form of OCD/anxiety.  As a kid I would pull out my hair for no reason and I had bald spots all over.  They sent me to the school nurse and called my parents.  My mom recently had gone back to work and they thought it was the stress of the change.  My mom told me to stop and I did.  Then last summer shortly before my disney trip I noticed a bald spot forming in the front of my hairline.  I realized I was rubbing at my head all the time when I was thinking or even talking.  I did this so obsessively that I had small bald areas all over my head.  I made a point to stop myself from doing this and now my hair is growing back.  Its a very embarrassing topic so I dont talk about it to many people.  Im sure some people wonder why I have pieces of hair that are different lengths but only a few spots are noticable.  I try to cover it well.  There is no treatment for this so I just try to remind myself to stop when I feel myself going to rub at my head.  Sorry for the long explanation!!!


----------



## tigger813

COW Part 2: I painted my girls' nails yesterday.. Being a massage therapist my nails are quite short and nail polish doesn't last long when I'm doing hot stone massages. DD1 got blue nails and DD2 got light pink.

Dinner tonight is turkey enchiladas.

Something about me you all don't know...Not only am I a Disney fanatic but I am also fascinated by royalty. I remember getting up at 4 in the morning to watch Princess Diana's wedding. I follow royalty around the world everyday on a website I found. This past weekend the future Queen of Sweden got married and I have to say her dress was the most elegant, sophisticated, yet simple dress I've ever seen.

OK, been good today except for having DD for breakfast. I had a wake up wrap with sausage. For lunch I had a WW meal and I also had a Fibre Plus bar today and my BL Protein water.

Looking forward to weighing myself in the morning. I will either do some WATP later or the elliptical. The weather is iffy the rest of the day so not sure if I will be able to walk outside tonight.

Tomorrow is more errands and a hearing test for DD2. Time to make myself my strawberry smoothie for an afternoon snack. Also time for some more water or CL lemonade!

Enjoy your day and stay cool!


----------



## lisah0711

tigger813 said:


> Still haven't weighed myself again! I'm feeling comfortable. Had a snack wrap at Dunkin this morning and iced tea. Time to make my BL Protein water.



Think you will hold out until Friday?  



N&B'smom said:


> Hey everyone.  I haven't posted in a few days because we have SO much going on but thought I'd pop in really fast.  Sadly, our hamster Stuart died last night.  He was in really bad shape all day yesterday and we spent every moment cuddling him and trying to keep him comfortable.  It was really hard.    He died around 1am.  So, we have one sad household right now.



Shelby, I am so sorry for your loss of Stuart.     He was one cute guy.  It is always hard to say good-bye to our four-footed family members.



MushyMushy said:


> I'll update about what's going on here in a little while. I stepped on the scale this morning for a little preview, and I'm NOT happy.



Marsha, sorry about the scale and hope that everything is okay.  



jenanderson said:


> I hope you can find the book and get it before you go.  It has been the funniest book I have read in ages!  I literally laughed until I was crying and had to quit reading it in public.  I loved it so much that I sent a copy to Jude (jbm02) to read as well since we are going to do the Princess together.



mikamah and I are doing the Princess together, too.  We will have to put together a little WISH meet if they don't take care of the planning on the Events side of the board!  



my3princes said:


> I'm officially back on track this morning.  No more school related activities to derail me.  We only have 27 days until we leave on our trip and I need to be bathingsuit ready by then.  Of course I'm fighting a nasty cold so I can't really taste anything anyway.  Yesterday was the extreme sore throat part which had me eating just to soothe the throat.  Thankfully the throat is no lonnger sore so I should be able to easily control my intake.  I can even fit in a nap today



Hope that you are feeling better soon!    It sounds like the same thing DS had and he is much improved today.  



Leleluvsdis said:


> my fingers and toes are hot hot pink right now, but I'm thinking I might want to find some orange?! I got some a couple weeks ago, but it has to much glitter in it. I'm not a glitter in polish fan, so we sill see what we can find.. any suggestions?!



I like the look of glitter but it is hard to remove.  



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Tuesday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?*



Tuesday:  Grazing.
Wednesday:  World of Color dining at Wine Country Trattoria
Thursday:  Napa Rose.  



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Tuesday:  Name one thing that not many people know about you.
> *



I used to get dressed in a locker room in Space Mountain at DLR.  



jennz said:


> I'm having a bad day!  Horrible storms all night long from 11:30 - 8 this morning, ants are still waging war with me and found another way in - scads of them in our pantry!  Thankfully only on the floor though.  Callers are rude and nasty today.  Wah wah.  The good things...almost done with work for the day, dd helped me clean yesterday so the house is done...and you guys.



Sorry for your bad day, jennz.    One of your little six legged friends was just wandering around here at my desk -- apparently I need to eat fewer meals at my desk!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Tuesday - dinner:  it will probably be McDonalds or A&W for the kids, so they can have a picnic while I run.  I must get back on the running horse, or it will never happen, so today is the day that week 2 starts again!  For me, I'm thinking it might just be a sandwich and a virgin strawberry colada because that will taste great after doing errands and running.



 Go, Shannon, go!



pjlla said:


> DS was born on the side of the road. I guess I waited around at home a bit too long!  But thankfully everything went fine and all was well in the end.



Okay, I have to ask . . . was there a plan for that?!?    (I hope that you know I am just teasing you and I'm glad that everything went fine -- it does make for a good story!)


----------



## jenanderson

pjlla said:


> My exercise has definitely been lackluster lately.... feeling totally unmotivated and droopy.... maybe it is the hot weather?  I kicked myself into gear for a 4 mi run this morning.  I did okay and ran the majority of it, but I finked out for about 2 minutes in the middle where it is uphill.  oh well.



Oh no...I am suffering from the same symptoms!    Send a "kick" my way as I need to get myself in gear as well.



my3princes said:


> We only have 27 days until we leave on our trip and I need to be bathingsuit ready by then.



YOU CAN DO IT!!!



DaniB said:


> BTW, how do you all remember what page you have read last?  I find it hard to figure out where I left off when there's so many new posts quickly!



Honestly..I either write it on a scrap of paper or I keep it on an electronic memo.  



Leleluvsdis said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes I went to work for 4 hours last night and I'm glad I didn't have to do anymore.







Connie96 said:


> So, I went shopping for green nail polish since DD has been asking for it. (My niece wore green polish once several weeks ago and DD did not forget it.) Now, DD is only 3 years old, so I am a big proponent of quick-dry nail polish. My fave is the Sally Hansen Insta-Dry line. I know they have green because I've seen it at Target, but we were at Wal-mart and they didn't have the green, so DD and I decided on a color called Blue Streak. It's kind of a pearly, bright turquoise-y kinda blue. So, that is how I have come to break with the traditional pinks and reds and my toenails are now very BLUE. Just like DD's.



LOVE IT!  I think it is great you were able to break with tradition and try something new!



maiziezoe said:


> I love, love, love the Cow for the week!!!  Wooo Hoooo!!!



  Glad you love the COW this week!



keenercam said:


> I love hearing about all the fun colors that everyone is painting their nails.  Sadly, I keep my fingernails a very clean looking, gel-coated French manicure because of work.  They have to look good all the time and polished, so this is my solution.  At the moment, I have a french pedicure as well because I got them done before my surgery.  I was worried that I wouldn't be able to polish them myself during my recovery and needed them to look neat for when I couldn't get a shoe on my left foot and my toes were exposed at work, right there, proppped up on the leg support on the wheelchair.  LOL!  Now, I'll be longing for the day when I can reach my toes (still can't bend my left knee) and paint them a cute color.



I think you should have someone paint your toes a fun color for you!  



Leleluvsdis said:


> my fingers and toes are hot hot pink right now, but I'm thinking I might want to find some orange?! I got some a couple weeks ago, but it has to much glitter in it. I'm not a glitter in polish fan, so we sill see what we can find.. any suggestions?!



I had some great orange color but thought it looked too much like little pumpkins on my nails...no more orange for me!  



Connie96 said:


> OH! I forgot to post earlier that I received my COW prize yesterday!
> 
> Jen, this stuff is so cute! My favorite is the Mickey magnets. I have one on my book shelf in front of my desk right now.
> 
> Thanks for doing all of this, Jen. You're awesome!



Glad you got it and really happy that you like it!  



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Tuesday:  What is for dinner tonight?*



Tonight we are having a low-fat chicken chow mien recipe with brown rice.  It is a bit high in sodium but a great meal.



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Tuesday:  Name one thing that not many people know about you.
> *



I learned how to fillet a fish at age 12 and am the primary "fish cleaner" in the family.



jennz said:


> I'm having a bad day!  Horrible storms all night long from 11:30 - 8 this morning, ants are still waging war with me and found another way in - scads of them in our pantry!  Thankfully only on the floor though.  Callers are rude and nasty today.  Wah wah.  The good things...almost done with work for the day, dd helped me clean yesterday so the house is done...and you guys.



Hope the day gets better for you!  



pjlla said:


> DS was born on the side of the road. I guess I waited around at home a bit too long!  But thankfully everything went fine and all was well in the end.



Oh my!  I hear about this and wonder...how can that happen?!  I mean I know how it can happen but it still surprises me.  I bet it surprised you as well!  



sherry said:


> COW Question: I don't have polish on me, I do home daycare and it would never last, seriously thinking of a pedicure though.



Do the pedicure!  They are great and I love to have my feet looking nice in the summer!



tigger813 said:


> COW Part 2: I painted my girls' nails yesterday.. Being a massage therapist my nails are quite short and nail polish doesn't last long when I'm doing hot stone massages. DD1 got blue nails and DD2 got light pink.



Tracey - I think you should do your toe nails!  I love that you did your girl's nails though!  

I was able to get 2 large applications done.  I will continue to work on some more tonight and throughout the week.  Totally sick of filling out applications but know it must be done.    Another positive thing was that I did not bring any snacks with me so as I was thinking of aimlessly munching on something as I worked...there was nothing so I was good!

Later - 
Jen


----------



## LuvBaloo

tigger813 said:


> OK, been good today except for having DD for breakfast.



 Okay, I first read this as "you ate your daughter for breakfast." 

 I figured that was wrong, but then it took 3 more reads of your post before I figured out you meant Dunkin Donuts.  

In my defense we are Tim Hortons up in BC, no DD.

I guess I should add to my answer for the QOTD, that I am easily confused by acronyms.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

corinnak said:


> Well, I was just waiting or DH to get home - we are going off to buy bikes this morning, I think.  It's a tough decision.  I test-rode a few on Saturday, and have looked up reviews and am still not sure which one I want.
> 
> Yesterday's QOTD - craziest thing I ever ate was a portion of the Beaches & Cream Kitchen Sink....with DH and one of the DS's - the other was fast asleep in his stroller, and our friends who were going to go with us....bailed out.



That's my kind of crazy eating! I think I'm in for the Team O'Hana meet for WDW marathon weekend!  I hope you love your new bike! I know you are really going to enjoy crosstraining with a new toy! 



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Monday:What is for dinner tonight?*
> 
> We had grilled salmon with mushrooms and salad. I ended up having a skinny cow ice cream (individual size) strawberry cheesecake. I wanted to be satisfied with that, but I wasn't. I wanted popcorn, instead I had a chocolate vitamuffin. I went over my pts by .5, but I still consider it a success.
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Monday:If you had a time machine that could take you back to any year (or era), what year would you return to?*



Tough question! Like *Kathy,* I definitely wouldn't want to risk changing any of my history and not winding up exactly where I am, so I'd travel Dr. Who style and observe -- I'm thinking early 1900s Russia, prior to the fall of the Czars. I'd love to see how they lived, experience the court and the pageantry, while keeping my head!  My ds is working on a book report on H.G. Wells The Time Machine right now. I honestly think if I had the choice I would rather go to the future and see how things will be. 



lisah0711 said:


> *COW 4 PART TWO**It seems there are a few of us here who like to paint our nails different colors. I know that I do it because it makes me feel just a bit more fun!
> 
> Part 2 of the COW this week is on one day when you do something special for yourself, try to paint your nails a summery color. Be sure to post about the color you used and describe it to us all!*



I just bought a new color for my toes -- Sally Hansen Insta-Dry in Snappy Sorbet. It's a bright tangerine. Not something I would normally wear, but I figured why not go for it? I'm a rebel, I tell ya! 



N&B'smom said:


> Sadly, our hamster Stuart died last night.



I am so sorry, *Shelby*, nothing hurts like the loss of a beloved pet 



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Tuesday: What is for dinner tonight?*
> 
> I'm having a half portion of cheese lasagna (homemade so lower calorie), and a salad. I'll probably repeat last night's dessert pattern...
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Tuesday: Name one thing that not many people know about you. *



I've said this before, but not many people know I earned all the Junior G. S. badges when I was a kid. Not the zillions they have now, the ones with the green backs. I think there were about 50 or so. I just celebrated my 35th year as a lifetime member of G.S. I have not been active since ds was born, but I do use and draw from the many lessons I learned through scouting, as a girl, adult volunteer, and staff person. 

I ran 6M yesterday (that's why I don't feel bad about going over .5 ww pts), and 10M today. Today was harder since I just ran 10M Saturday, but I still finished in 118 minutes, so I'm pleased. I think I'm going to do ok with one less point -- I just had to wrap my mind around it. I was home with ds yesterday and today, tomorrow it's back to work. We spent most of yesterday outside, it was really beautiful and warm and I just couldn't bear to be in. 

*Pamela* -- Giving birth on the way to the hospital?!  You are a warrior woman! And what a great story to tell! 

*JenAnderson* -- My SIL moved to FL and they don't regret it for a moment, they couldn't be happier. It makes ds and I happy, too, since they moved to Tampa and it makes it easier to drag dh to Orlando! 

*Lisa* -- I hope ds is feeling better. I know you are a dedicated nurse! 

Ok, gotta check on ds and finishing that book report!

Maria


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> DS is gettting over his summer cold so should be all set when we leave for DLR tomorrow.  VGC here we come!
> 
> We will have our laptop so with any luck I will be able to post a picture or two for y'all while we are there!


Whoo hoo!!!!  Have a fun-fabulous trip!!!  



N&B'smom said:


> Hey everyone.  I haven't posted in a few days because we have SO much going on but thought I'd pop in really fast.  Sadly, our hamster Stuart died last night.  He was in really bad shape all day yesterday and we spent every moment cuddling him and trying to keep him comfortable.  It was really hard.    He died around 1am.  So, we have one sad household right now.  Here's my buddy when he was healthy.Hope everyone is well.  I'm going to TRY to get on here to PM my weight on Friday, it's dance recital weekend and then we are off to go camping for 5 days arriving back NEXT Friday.  Don't forget about me!!!


So sorry about Stuart.  He was adorable.  We have a guinea pig and I never would have thought I'd grow to love him as much as I do.  Hugs to you and your family.  Have a fun trip camping. 



MushyMushy said:


> I'll update about what's going on here in a little while. I stepped on the scale this morning for a little preview, and I'm NOT happy.


 Hang in there.  You're having a stressful time, so don't be too hard on yourself.  



jenanderson said:


> I must be related to you...I have bumpy toenails and my big toenails curve up slightly as well!    When I do my toenails, I use tons of polish to try to make them look nicer and smooth.  Right now they are a bright, summery sort of pink.  I am going to re-do them tomorrow though and use my sea-green polish.
> 
> I hope you can find the book and get it before you go.  It has been the funniest book I have read in ages!  I literally laughed until I was crying and had to quit reading it in public.  I loved it so much that I sent a copy to Jude (jbm02) to read as well since we are going to do the Princess together.
> 
> Off to do a bit of work on my resume but my reward is to come back and post again in a bit!    We are sending our teaching resumes to FLORIDA this week and it is a bit crazy to think that we might consider a cross country move.    I am not sure how I feel about teaching in Florida but I would totally love living there and not dealing with our bitter cold winters any more.


Hey, toenail cousin!!  I'm going to get that book too.  It sounds so fun.  That's great you're doing the princess too, and I hope we all will get to meet down there.  Good luck with the job search and resume.  How exciting and scary to be thinking of such a big move, but very adventurous of you.  



pjlla said:


> I would also love to meet my parents as teens and young adults.


This reminds me of the Back to the future movies.  We watched them all last year, and they are so good.  



DaniB said:


> BTW, how do you all remember what page you have read last?  I find it hard to figure out where I left off when there's so many new posts quickly!


I start on the last page and work my way back if I haven't been on in a while, and if I don't get a chance to get all the way back to my last post, I feel like I've caught up on the most recent chatter. 



Connie96 said:


> So, I went shopping for green nail polish since DD has been asking for it. (My niece wore green polish once several weeks ago and DD did not forget it.) Now, DD is only 3 years old, so I am a big proponent of quick-dry nail polish. My fave is the Sally Hansen Insta-Dry line. I know they have green because I've seen it at Target, but we were at Wal-mart and they didn't have the green, so DD and I decided on a color called Blue Streak. It's kind of a pearly, bright turquoise-y kinda blue. So, that is how I have come to break with the traditional pinks and reds and my toenails are now very BLUE. Just like DD's.


Green and blue are fun.  A couple years ago my son wanted his nails painted, so I bought a fun, denim blue color that I wore too.  



maiziezoe said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Taking the kids to see Toy Story 3 today. I will have extra tissues with me.


Have fun! 


maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Tuesday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?*


Leftover chicken and salad.  



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Tuesday:
> 
> 
> Name one thing that not many people know about you.
> *


I don't know how to swim.It's embarrassing, but I get very panicky in water over my head.  I don't know how Michael has become such a fish. He did swimming lessons and at age 2 was jumping off the deck into my brothers pool. I guess that's how he's such a fish, but I've never been comfortable in deep water.  I've talked of taking lessons, but never get around to it.  



jennz said:


> Lisa and Kathy - haggis - is sheep organs stuffed inside a sheep stomach, boiled, then sliced and fried and drenched in some kind of white sauce.  And no I am not eating it again!  My relatives say they truly like it but I think it's like when people tell you child birth doesn't hurt - they're lying to get others to go through it!
> 
> I'm having a bad day!  Horrible storms all night long from 11:30 - 8 this morning, ants are still waging war with me and found another way in - scads of them in our pantry!  Thankfully only on the floor though.  Callers are rude and nasty today.  Wah wah.  The good things...almost done with work for the day, dd helped me clean yesterday so the house is done...and you guys.


Well, thank you jen.  If I go to the kitchen tonight for an unnecessary snack, I will first think of haggis and lose my appetite.  How disgusting.  Good for you for trying it.    hugs on your bad day and the gd ants.  I had a bunch come out of the wall by the radiator in my bathroom on saturday, and freaked out, went crazy and used all the raid up.  I had fresh traps from a few weeks earlier.  I sprayed and more came out, and my brother recommended Terro and killer- it's a little orange box with a liquid that you put on cardboard squares and I haven't seen another ant since I did that saturday.  It was cheap too, 4 bucks.  I hate the ants, and michael started in on me, "ants lives are just as important as our lives", and I had no patience for it, and came back with " well as long as they stay out of my house, I won't touch them."  I hate bugs inside.  



pjlla said:


> DS was born on the side of the road. I guess I waited around at home a bit too long!  But thankfully everything went fine and all was well in the end.


Wow, now that's adventurous.  Thank goodness all went well.  What a great story for him to tell. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- My secret????  I have a disorder called trichotrillomania.  Its a form of OCD/anxiety.  As a kid I would pull out my hair for no reason and I had bald spots all over.  They sent me to the school nurse and called my parents.  My mom recently had gone back to work and they thought it was the stress of the change.  My mom told me to stop and I did.  Then last summer shortly before my disney trip I noticed a bald spot forming in the front of my hairline.  I realized I was rubbing at my head all the time when I was thinking or even talking.  I did this so obsessively that I had small bald areas all over my head.  I made a point to stop myself from doing this and now my hair is growing back.  Its a very embarrassing topic so I dont talk about it to many people.  Im sure some people wonder why I have pieces of hair that are different lengths but only a few spots are noticable.  I try to cover it well.  There is no treatment for this so I just try to remind myself to stop when I feel myself going to rub at my head.  Sorry for the long explanation!!!


That must have been tough to handle as a kid.  Isn't it amazing that you don't even realize you are doing it, and once you set your mind to it, you can stop yourself.  



lisah0711 said:


> Tuesday:  Grazing.
> Wednesday:  World of Color dining at Wine Country Trattoria
> Thursday:  Napa Rose.


Ah, yes, rub it in, Lisa, rub it in.  I'm so jealous.  Wine country Trattoria and Napa Rose sound very elegant, and I'm guessing DL is not alcohol free so you'll be indulging in some fine beverages with your dinners too.  Have fun!! 

Well, I went to the grocery store and bought milano cookies after work, but everything else I bought was good.  I ate 5 of them, and a yogurt for lunch after a crazy morning at work, and went for a 3.1 mile run/walk.  I'm a little premenstrual, I think.  And a little emotional, last week of school, and last year this week we brought my mom home with hospice, so I'm cutting myself a little slack, and going to make it a point to get the exercise in, and write every bite down, no matter how bad.  We're having a mass sunday and a cookout after with family and friends, so that will be nice, and after sunday, I am determined to stay on track the following 8 weeks before my summer vacation in august.  

Off to get supper, and then michael has a baseball game.   Have a nice evening.


----------



## brinalyn530

When I looked back through the thread I realized that I forgot to sprinkle smilies in my last post. It looked so plain ... so I'll put extra in this post !

Shelby  Sorry to hear about your hamster, he was a cutie . 

QOTD1 ~ Tuesday:
What is for dinner tonight?
Spaghetti Chicken (for DS, just chicken with sauce for me) and probably canned peas  I didnt make it to the farmers market this weekend, hopefully I'll get there this weekend. 

QOTD2 ~ Tuesday:
Name one thing that not many people know about you.
There isnt much I dont share sooner or later . I guess most people may not know that I took tae kwon do for about four years  I actually won first place in sparring in a co-ed tournament when I was about 16. And Ive still got the two foot tall trophy to prove it ! I was the only girl and those boys were probably pretty embarrassed, oh well .

Im getting a mani/pedi this weekend  I have my polish picked out, even though its not actually on yet does that count for the COW ? I leave my fingernails natural because I always end up ruining the polish in about five minutes, but Ive got a pretty bright fuscia color for my toes! Im a little excited about it!

Well, time for me to get out of here. Have a great evening everyone!

Bree


----------



## pinkle

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Do you ever have one of those days when you can't stop eating!!!!!!
This is my 3rd one in a row!  Starting tp get into a funk
Weigh in is on Friday and i need to become a little more determined!!


----------



## jenanderson

I have to start by saying how EXCITED I am...went to WW tonight and had lost 2.2 pounds this week and this puts me at goal!  

First, I must say I think my scale is broke or not working right.  Each week I weigh myself as soon as I come home from WW to compare the weights and each week my scale is off by .5 - tonight it is off by 3 pounds!  I wear the same outfit each week and I put my scale in the same spot (lined up on my flooring so I know it is the same).  

Now, I must decided what to do about the scale.  I might wait until morning and see what it says.  

If I go by my WW weigh ins,  I have now lost 40 pounds!!!!  I also got rid of the 160s!  I officially weigh 158 pounds!!!!  

I am pretty sure I still want to try to lose a little bit more but for now I am going to celebrate reaching this point!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I just bought a new color for my toes -- Sally Hansen Insta-Dry in Snappy Sorbet. It's a bright tangerine. Not something I would normally wear, but I figured why not go for it? I'm a rebel, I tell ya!
> 
> *JenAnderson* -- My SIL moved to FL and they don't regret it for a moment, they couldn't be happier. It makes ds and I happy, too, since they moved to Tampa and it makes it easier to drag dh to Orlando! :rotfl2



I LOVE the sound of your polish!  Tangerine sounds so fun!!!

Thank you for sharing about your SIL moving to FL.  It is such a scary idea...moving across country...but exciting.  One of the schools I applied to today was actually a charter school in Tampa.  Part of what scares us is that in Minnesota, we primarily have public schools where teachers get tenure and you can have pretty good job stability once you are there a bit.  In FL, it is a lot of charter schools and I think that means they can let you go at any time for any reason and that is a bit scary.  Still...we are looking!  



mikamah said:


> Hey, toenail cousin!!  I'm going to get that book too.  It sounds so fun.  That's great you're doing the princess too, and I hope we all will get to meet down there.  Good luck with the job search and resume.  How exciting and scary to be thinking of such a big move, but very adventurous of you.
> 
> Well, I went to the grocery store and bought milano cookies after work, but everything else I bought was good.  I ate 5 of them, and a yogurt for lunch after a crazy morning at work, and went for a 3.1 mile run/walk.  I'm a little premenstrual, I think.  And a little emotional, last week of school, and last year this week we brought my mom home with hospice, so I'm cutting myself a little slack, and going to make it a point to get the exercise in, and write every bite down, no matter how bad.  We're having a mass sunday and a cookout after with family and friends, so that will be nice, and after sunday, I am determined to stay on track the following 8 weeks before my summer vacation in august.



Kathy - I think it will be fun to meet up with all the WISH people before the Princess!  Being new to training for a marathon (or 1/2)...you would LOVE the book - it makes you really laugh about the horrible parts of running.  

I think it is great that you are journaling everything...even when it is hard to admit to what you ate at times.  It will help you have a great 8 weeks and be happy with where you are at come vacation time!  



brinalyn530 said:


> Im getting a mani/pedi this weekend  I have my polish picked out, even though its not actually on yet does that count for the COW ? I leave my fingernails natural because I always end up ruining the polish in about five minutes, but Ive got a pretty bright fuscia color for my toes! Im a little excited about it!



Bree - this TOTALLY counts!  I think it is great that you are getting the mani/pedi!  I love having someone else take care of my feet especially and think I should skip doing my own and use one of my spa gift cards to go get one!

Time to finish making supper!  Later - 
Jen


----------



## cclovesdis

Octoberbride03 said:


> Just starting back a couple of pages instead of trying to catch up the whole thread.



We have been moving quite quickly! I am determined to respond to some of the posts tonight so I did the same thing.



my3princes said:


> DS(14) is now a graduate of the 8th grade.  That means I have a Freshman   DS(12) got High Honors and is now a 7th grader.  DS (7) progressed well on the spectrum and is now a 2nd grader.  School is Out for the Summer



Congrats to your children! You must be so proud!



tigger813 said:


> Where did you find chipotle mayo? I can't find it here anywhere! We actually made some several months ago! It turned out really good but it only keeps for a week! We had a honey chipotle bbq suace on our pork chops! I have to try EVERYTHING that has chipotle in it!!!!



Do you have Stop & Shop. My mom and I are going in a few minutes. I will check to see if it is there.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> sounds like a great moment!  I would want to relieve that one too if I were you.  I work with children as well (pediatricians office).  It is such a rewarding job!  Except when you have to give shots then I feel like a big meany.
> 
> I just got done running.  A pushed myself to make my 5K a little faster.  I was aiming for 35min but finished in 36:40.  It was still 90 degrees out and the humidity is so thick.  There was no breeze going at all either.  I was so over heated by the end.  I have to admit I am very proud of myself.  I completed a 5K on 4/25 in 41:57.  So thats a little over a 5 minute improvement in 2 months.



Thanks! I have a teacher of the hearing impaired certification, but no one is hiring. I love working with kids. Believe it or not, I love upper elementary school and middle school level.

Great job with your 5K time! 5 minutes is awesome!



happysmyly said:


> COW part 2
> Since I was just catching up last night for the past few pages--and I just looked quickly at the cow to put it into my little spreadsheet--I missed the question for COW 2--but was just reading today's posts and saw it... and just had to share.
> This summer I have found THE funnest polish.  A good friend and I went to a mall so she could get some new polish for her daughter--we went to a booth called 'Del Sol'--their products are 1 color in normal light and turn a different color when exposed to sunlight.  It is soooooo cool!  I love it!  Right now they are mostly in malls of cities with lots of tourist and sunshine type places--but they have a website.  We got my friend's 3 yo dd a shirt with a unicorn that is just an outline inside and turns all these fun bright colors in the sun--she wears that shirt all the time.
> 
> Anyway - if you're wanting to reward yourself with a fun polish--it's a great choice - I have the pink to purple (which is my favorite), the light white/pink to a bright pink and a peach to pink.  I also got the blue to green--but it doesn't go as green as I thought it would--so that one is not my favorite.  It was really fun - when with my Dniece - I was wearing my mickey crocs and I purposefully held my big toe still in a mickey head hole and then quickly pulled it out--and until the rest of that toe turned colors--there was a mickey head on my toe.
> 
> Enjoy your evening... heading back to my training stuff--and a measured bowl of baked cheetos



I so want to get my sister that nail polish before she leaves on her honeymoon!



jenanderson said:


> I am going to push my all time favorite running book though...if you are still a fairly new female runner training for a long run you MUST read  *The Nonrunner's Marathon Guide for Women: Get Off Your Butt and On with Your Training by Dawn Dais *.  I have never laughed so hard while learning about running!



This book sounds hysterical!



N&B'smom said:


> Hey everyone.  I haven't posted in a few days because we have SO much going on but thought I'd pop in really fast.  Sadly, our hamster Stuart died last night.  He was in really bad shape all day yesterday and we spent every moment cuddling him and trying to keep him comfortable.  It was really hard.    He died around 1am.  So, we have one sad household right now.  Here's my buddy when he was healthy.



I am so sorry. 



my3princes said:


> I'm officially back on track this morning.  No more school related activities to derail me.  We only have 27 days until we leave on our trip and I need to be bathingsuit ready by then.  Of course I'm fighting a nasty cold so I can't really taste anything anyway.  Yesterday was the extreme sore throat part which had me eating just to soothe the throat.  Thankfully the throat is no lonnger sore so I should be able to easily control my intake.  I can even fit in a nap today







maiziezoe said:


> Awwww... that is sweet. Gave me goosbumps.



Thanks! It was a very special moment.



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Tuesday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?*
> 
> *Well, I had no idea until my mom put it on the table, but it was chicken breast tenderloins and salad. I did fit a piece of bread into my points too.*
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Tuesday:
> 
> 
> Name one thing that not many people know about you.
> *



I am horribly afraid of flying objects. I played varsity badminton (and have 2 state championship titles) and I was afraid of the birdie. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- My secret????  I have a disorder called trichotrillomania.  Its a form of OCD/anxiety.  As a kid I would pull out my hair for no reason and I had bald spots all over.  They sent me to the school nurse and called my parents.  My mom recently had gone back to work and they thought it was the stress of the change.  My mom told me to stop and I did.  Then last summer shortly before my disney trip I noticed a bald spot forming in the front of my hairline.  I realized I was rubbing at my head all the time when I was thinking or even talking.  I did this so obsessively that I had small bald areas all over my head.  I made a point to stop myself from doing this and now my hair is growing back.  Its a very embarrassing topic so I dont talk about it to many people.  Im sure some people wonder why I have pieces of hair that are different lengths but only a few spots are noticable.  I try to cover it well.  There is no treatment for this so I just try to remind myself to stop when I feel myself going to rub at my head.  Sorry for the long explanation!!!



I mentioned as an answer to a similar QOTD during the last challenge that I have had multiple episodes of alopecia areta. I can still remember someone in my 6th grade class yelling out, "Christina's bald." It was likely stress then too. It was just after my mom had a hysterectomy. I had it again in 7th grade, at least 1x in high school, and again in college. It was always treated, so I can't completely empathize. 



pinkle said:


> Do you ever have one of those days when you can't stop eating!!!!!!
> This is my 3rd one in a row!  Starting tp get into a funk
> Weigh in is on Friday and i need to become a little more determined!!



Unfortunately, yes. I don't have too many suggestions, but I am a firm believer in sipping water and/or chewing gum. You could always drink Crystal Light. 



jenanderson said:


> I have to start by saying how EXCITED I am...went to WW tonight and had lost 2.2 pounds this week and this puts me at goal!
> 
> If I go by my WW weigh ins,  I have now lost 40 pounds!!!!  I also got rid of the 160s!  I officially weigh 158 pounds!!!!
> 
> I am pretty sure I still want to try to lose a little bit more but for now I am going to celebrate reaching this point!



 Congrats! Way to go!


----------



## cclovesdis

Today has been a great day. I am perfectly OP! I got 40 minutes of exercise in this morning and have had at least 6 glasses of water already.

Tomorrow is a busy day and includes at least 1 party. I have no idea how my social calendar filled up so much lately.

It's time for me to go grocery shopping. Cannot wait...

Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## mikamah

pinkle said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Do you ever have one of those days when you can't stop eating!!!!!!
> This is my 3rd one in a row!  Starting tp get into a funk
> Weigh in is on Friday and i need to become a little more determined!!


We all have those days, and you've had 3 now, so tomorrow you can start fresh, and have 3 days totally the opposite.  Come here and vent before you eat, make a pledge to drink all your water tomorrow, or have one glass of water before you eat anything, and then you won't eat as much.  I'm going to do that too.  Hang in there, sometimes you have to ride the waves. 2 days before weighin, you can get back on.  



jenanderson said:


> I have to start by saying how EXCITED I am...went to WW tonight and had lost 2.2 pounds this week and this puts me at goal!


 congratulations Jen!!!!!   So exciting to make goal!!!!!!   You must feel amazing!!!!  Nice job!!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

keenercam said:


> Now, I'll be longing for the day when I can reach my toes (still can't bend my left knee) and paint them a cute color.



Some of us are still trying to do that and we aren't even recovering from surgery!  



tigger813 said:


> Looking forward to weighing myself in the morning.



Good luck on your weigh in tomorrow!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I just bought a new color for my toes -- Sally Hansen Insta-Dry in Snappy Sorbet. It's a bright tangerine. Not something I would normally wear, but I figured why not go for it? I'm a rebel, I tell ya!



Argh!  



mikamah said:


> And a little emotional, last week of school, and last year this week we brought my mom home with hospice, so I'm cutting myself a little slack, and going to make it a point to get the exercise in, and write every bite down, no matter how bad.  We're having a mass sunday and a cookout after with family and friends, so that will be nice, and after sunday, I am determined to stay on track the following 8 weeks before my summer vacation in august.



I'll be thinking of you and your family this week-end, Kathy.  

I can't believe that you still have to keep your trip a secret for 8 more weeks! 



brinalyn530 said:


> When I looked back through the thread I realized that I forgot to sprinkle smilies in my last post. It looked so plain ... so I'll put extra in this post !



 I miss those smilies in my RL!  



pinkle said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Do you ever have one of those days when you can't stop eating!!!!!!
> This is my 3rd one in a row!  Starting tp get into a funk
> Weigh in is on Friday and i need to become a little more determined!!



Sorry for your tough days.  



jenanderson said:


> I have to start by saying how EXCITED I am...went to WW tonight and had lost 2.2 pounds this week and this puts me at goal!



 Way to go being at goal, jen!  



cclovesdis said:


> Today has been a great day. I am perfectly OP! I got 40 minutes of exercise in this morning and have had at least 6 glasses of water already.



 Hooray for a perfectly OP day!


----------



## DaniB

Since January, I have lost 27 lbs (as of last Thursday).

I thought, really thought, that would be enough to go down a size.

Not according to my swimsuit.  I just tried it on tonight, realizing that if I was lucky enough, I would need a new one for Sunday.

(sigh)... not so lucky...  

And yet I'm sure I lost a size when it comes to wearing my shorts/jeans/pants.  They are all loose.  My jeans, so much that I won't wear them.  I just don't want to purchase another pair until I lose more weight.


----------



## pinkle

thanks for the encouragement!!!  this board is such a help!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkle

how do you reply to all the quotes in one reply?????


----------



## tigger813

Sorry to scare you LuvBaloo! I tend to forget that not everyone has Dunkin DOnuts! I sometimes want to write DH and DD on my FB posts but then remember no one would no what I was talking about!

Well, I wasn't so good tonight! I had 3 turkey enchiladas! I just couldn't stop eating then they tasted so good. I had a bit of FF Sour cream with them too.

I"M SO TIRED tonight! DH and 2 DDs  and I were playing TS3 game and I couldn't keep my eyes opened! I also have a slight sore throat so I hope I'm not getting sick! I need another drink before heading in to the bedroom to fold about 1/3 of our laundry! More is still drying. Dryer is working but not so well. Taking about 2-3 times to dry a full load. At least it's still working!

Found out tonight that DH and I get to go to a Red Sox game next Friday night! DSil can't use the tickets so we get to go! Didn't think I'd make it to a game this year! SO this weekend is a DisMeet to see TS3 and then next weekend is the Red Sox! I'm so excited!!!!

Oh I forgot to mention that DD1s DSi survived its dunk in the pool! There is a bit of water damage in the screen but it actually looks kind of neat! She's a very lucky girl!

Gotta take DD2 to have a hearing screening in the morning and then visit BJs and the Christmas Tree Shops in NH! 

For someone who asks earlier today: I weigh myself and Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays now. I have no idea how tomorrow morning will be or if I will get to workout. It may possible be raining here in the morning so I will just have to wait and see. Gotta leave here by 8:30 for the Drs so it will have to be a quick walk!

Now it's time to stop procrastinating and start folding all that laundry!

Good night, Friends!

I will try and get my toes painted by the end of the week!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  nailpolish.  I'm wearing a sparkley purple right now.  I love purple  it shouts I'm not afraid of color.

I had half a chicken breast (teriyaki) with a small portion of mashed potato, a boiled egg and a bit of cottage cheese.

Most people don't know that I have a degree in Agricultural Resource Economics with a focus in small business management.  I've never actually used my degree, but hope to when I look for a full time job in September.


----------



## sahbushka

Hey all, sorry I have been mia the past week or so...been busy with work, kids, house...you know...life!  I am pleased to say though that it has been a good week health wise!  As you may remember I went to Wenatchee a couple weekends ago and brought 7.8 lbs home with me to my weigh in last tuesday at WW. Well, I am pleased to say that at todays meeting I lost all of that weight plus 1 lb!  Also, I only have 1 day left of the C25K!  It is hard to believe!  When I started it I had no idea I could do so much!  I am so glad I stuck with it!  I feel a lot more confident and even though I haven't lost a bunch of weight since I started it I have been getting tons of compliments from people and have lost a bunch of inches which I am sure I can attribute to the program!

Hope everyone is well and having a great summer so far!

SarahMay

Oh, and my son tied his shoe all by himself for the first time today!  Also, my baby girl is turning 2 tomorrow!  Oh, and my son caught his first fish at a fishing derby last saturday!  Soooooo fun!


----------



## LuvBaloo

jenanderson said:


> I have to start by saying how EXCITED I am...went to WW tonight and had lost 2.2 pounds this week and this puts me at goal!







pinkle said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Do you ever have one of those days when you can't stop eating!!!!!!
> This is my 3rd one in a row!  Starting tp get into a funk
> Weigh in is on Friday and i need to become a little more determined!!



_You can make changes!  Here's some of my favourite quotes about this:
If I go off plan, immediately get myself right back on track and don't worry about what I didn't do, but concentrate on what I can do, each and every day!
By lisah0711

the very next bite is a chance to do it right
by keenercam

I think I can believe in myself today and it will help me continue to meet my goals. In the past I have always given up thinking Im too far gone and cant be helped. I have now realized with every food decision and every choice to run/workout if I just believe that I can really do this it will help me to continue to make the right choices. Even when I slip and make a bad choice, if I still tell myself its ok....the next choice will be better it will help me to keep going on the right path.
by mommyof2Pirates_​


DaniB said:


> Since January, I have lost 27 lbs (as of last Thursday).
> 
> I thought, really thought, that would be enough to go down a size.
> 
> Not according to my swimsuit.  I just tried it on tonight, realizing that if I was lucky enough, I would need a new one for Sunday.
> 
> (sigh)... not so lucky...
> 
> And yet I'm sure I lost a size when it comes to wearing my shorts/jeans/pants.  They are all loose.  My jeans, so much that I won't wear them.  I just don't want to purchase another pair until I lose more weight.



Bathing suits aren't the same as real clothes; you may find that new suits in stores you can try a different size or different style than the one you already have.  Sounds like you have a great attitude remembering the changes in your jeans 



tigger813 said:


> Found out tonight that DH and I get to go to a Red Sox game next Friday night! DSil can't use the tickets so we get to go! Didn't think I'd make it to a game this year! SO this weekend is a DisMeet to see TS3 and then next weekend is the Red Sox! I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention that DD1s DSi survived its dunk in the pool! There is a bit of water damage in the screen but it actually looks kind of neat! She's a very lucky girl!



That's cool about the red sox game!  and I'm amazed the DSi survived.



sahbushka said:


> Hey all, sorry I have been mia the past week or so...been busy with work, kids, house...you know...life!  I am pleased to say though that it has been a good week health wise!  As you may remember I went to Wenatchee a couple weekends ago and brought 7.8 lbs home with me to my weigh in last tuesday at WW. Well, I am pleased to say that at todays meeting I lost all of that weight plus 1 lb!  Also, I only have 1 day left of the C25K!  It is hard to believe!  When I started it I had no idea I could do so much!  I am so glad I stuck with it!  I feel a lot more confident and even though I haven't lost a bunch of weight since I started it I have been getting tons of compliments from people and have lost a bunch of inches which I am sure I can attribute to the program!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having a great summer so far!
> 
> SarahMay
> 
> Oh, and my son tied his shoe all by himself for the first time today!  Also, my baby girl is turning 2 tomorrow!  Oh, and my son caught his first fish at a fishing derby last saturday!  Soooooo fun!



Happy Birthday to your DD tomorrow.  That's great that your son tied his shoe.  My DD starts kindergarten this year, and isn't even trying to tie laces yet.  Of course, she doesn't have any shoes with laces, since not many of the kids shoes seem to have them, and daycares really discourage them.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats PrincessBride6205 & Corrinak)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------94!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 13
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 9
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 6
Excused------------------------- 4
weigh ins----------------------- 63
gains---------------------------- 14
maintains------------------------ 6
losses-------------------------- 43
new members --------------- 0


*Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 2!*
This weeks group loss = 36.1 pounds!
Average percentage of weight lost 0.26 % 
Total group weight loss so far 228.6 pounds!  
Lets see how fast we can reach 500 pounds!
    AWESOME!
*Retention Rate* (compared to the 78 weighins for our start weigh-in on May 28th)
(63+2+4)/ 78 = 83%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 3? This time Ive done a *TOP 11 LIST which includes one tie, so theres 12 names*!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3 Superstars!!* 
#11- TIE at 1.25% - keenercam & DaniB 
#10- 1.36% - aamomma  
#9- 1.43% - pjlla
#8- 1.53% - Piglet18
#7- 1.56% - Worfiedoodles 
#6- 1.67% - mommyarewegoingback  
#5- 2.04% - JOANNEL
#4- 2.08% - MJonesMBA2001  
#3- 2.57% - Craftydawn
#2- 2.72% - njcarita

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 3 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 2.88% - Ltl Mermaid 

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations *Ltl Mermaid *!!! 
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   

We have done 3 out of 13 weeks, so the challenge is 23% complete. 
aamomma	17
acename	10
bellaphia	15
BernardandMissBianca	19
bouldertcr	15
brinalyn530	2
buzz5985	20
carmiedog	-48
cclovesdis	-15
Connie96	44
Dahly	17
DisCanCan	15
disneymom2one	66
flipflopmom	60
Graciesmom77	-23
happysmyly	-8
hmonkeyruns	22
Illini Disney Girl	-13
Illini Disney Guy	14
jbm02	10
jenanderson	8
jennz	25
JOANNEL	58
keenercam	45
kimara	32
Kimkimba	3
Leleluvsdis	8
lisah0711	18
LMDisneygirl	10
lovedvc	57
LuvBaloo	29
maiziezoe	7
MinnieMouseMom	24
mommyof2Pirates	29
N&B'smom	14
NCRedding	3
njcarita	28
nunzia	-5
OctoberBride03	10
Piglet18	11
planaholic	-5
redwalker	29
RENThead09	3
Rose&Mike	26
sahbushka	-13
sherry	16
tigger813	6
Tinker'n'Fun	17
uptown girl44	-6
Worfiedoodles	74
wtpclc	20
Yunchman	0

_ This is not an easy journey that we are on. We are the only ones who can make this dream happen for ourselves. Ask yourself what is really important to you? What will make you and your families happier at the end of the day? Will taking care of yourself and being healthy help you with your goals? What can you do each and every day to get yourself where you want to be?
by Lisah0711 _


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

sahbushka said:


> Hey all, sorry I have been mia the past week or so...been busy with work, kids, house...you know...life!  I am pleased to say though that it has been a good week health wise!  As you may remember I went to Wenatchee a couple weekends ago and brought 7.8 lbs home with me to my weigh in last tuesday at WW. Well, I am pleased to say that at todays meeting I lost all of that weight plus 1 lb!  Also, I only have 1 day left of the C25K!  It is hard to believe!  When I started it I had no idea I could do so much!  I am so glad I stuck with it!  I feel a lot more confident and even though I haven't lost a bunch of weight since I started it I have been getting tons of compliments from people and have lost a bunch of inches which I am sure I can attribute to the program!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having a great summer so far!
> 
> SarahMay
> 
> Oh, and my son tied his shoe all by himself for the first time today!  Also, my baby girl is turning 2 tomorrow!  Oh, and my son caught his first fish at a fishing derby last saturday!  Soooooo fun!



Sounds like you have been having alot of fun lately.  Great job on getting that excess vacation weight off so quickly!  Congrats on just about finishing the C25K program....isnt it amazing what you can do when you put your mind to it....I amaze myself everyday!

Congratulations!  Ltl Mermaid and all the loosers for the week.  Great Job Everyone


----------



## tigger813

Just back from a walk! Became a shower for a few minutes as the skies opened  up on us!

Weigh in was ok, but not super. Up almost 2 lbs but that would probably be due to the 3 enchiladas I downed last night. Skipped breakfast at Dunkin this morning and just had my iced tea!

I will make a smoothie for breakfast after everyone is awake. Gotta head out in an hour and a half for my errands. Hope to be back by noon. Will either walk or do the elliptical or WATP later.

Starting to think about my QOTD for the next week! I have at least the first day's question. Since we have so many newbies this time I may repeat some of my questions from the last challenge.

Time to get moving for the day!


----------



## jennz

pinkle said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Do you ever have one of those days when you can't stop eating!!!!!!
> This is my 3rd one in a row!  Starting tp get into a funk
> Weigh in is on Friday and i need to become a little more determined!!



  You are funny!   Yes I do have those days, most definitely.  Why is that?  It's like I have no control over myself.  How did yesterday end up for you?

*Kathy*  glad the thought of haggis can keep you out of the fridge!   No ants today - yet - small victory!  Sarah says the same type of things about bugs in the house - whatever!  I agree with you - we'll live in peace as long as they stay outside.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, Ltl Mermaid!   

It's fun to see our group goal number going higher.  Will we pass the 500 mark this summer?  

Kudos to Shannon for all her had work as weightkeeper and the jenanderson for all her hard work as COW keeper!  



sahbushka said:


> Hey all, sorry I have been mia the past week or so...been busy with work, kids, house...you know...life!  I am pleased to say though that it has been a good week health wise!  As you may remember I went to Wenatchee a couple weekends ago and brought 7.8 lbs home with me to my weigh in last tuesday at WW. Well, I am pleased to say that at todays meeting I lost all of that weight plus 1 lb!  Also, I only have 1 day left of the C25K!  It is hard to believe!  When I started it I had no idea I could do so much!  I am so glad I stuck with it!  I feel a lot more confident and even though I haven't lost a bunch of weight since I started it I have been getting tons of compliments from people and have lost a bunch of inches which I am sure I can attribute to the program!



Great job getting those vacation pounds gone plus an extra!  



tigger813 said:


> Starting to think about my QOTD for the next week! I have at least the first day's question. Since we have so many newbies this time I may repeat some of my questions from the last challenge.



We definately recycle things on our challenges -- QOTD and clippies!    If you do a search for Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2009 you'll find all the questions from last summer's challenge.  They won't be organized all nice and neat like corinnak's question of the day thread but they are there.

Have a great day all!  It's 4:15 am here -- plane leaves in 3 hours!


----------



## jennz

3 hours -   Are you packed and ready to go?  Have a GREAT trip!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Lisa have a great trip....Hope you have a magical time!!!!! Be Safe.


----------



## JOANNEL

Good morning all,

Conrats to all , not just the losers, we are all giving this a great effort!!

I am going to try to bake cookies this am to send to the boys in Germany. I hope I can keep my hands out of them!!!! This is my biggest downfall.

I think I am having a good week. Missed my sculpt class yesterday, had to take a neighbor to the airport. Did get a walk in on the beach before the skies opened up!!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## jenanderson

cclovesdis said:


> Congrats! Way to go!





mikamah said:


> congratulations Jen!!!!!   So exciting to make goal!!!!!!   You must feel amazing!!!!  Nice job!!!!!





lisah0711 said:


> Way to go being at goal, jen!



Thanks everyone!  It is really exciting since I had basically been maintaining for several weeks.  It felt great to step on the scale and see that I was actually losing again.



DaniB said:


> Since January, I have lost 27 lbs (as of last Thursday).
> 
> I thought, really thought, that would be enough to go down a size.
> 
> Not according to my swimsuit.  I just tried it on tonight, realizing that if I was lucky enough, I would need a new one for Sunday.
> 
> (sigh)... not so lucky...
> 
> And yet I'm sure I lost a size when it comes to wearing my shorts/jeans/pants.  They are all loose.  My jeans, so much that I won't wear them.  I just don't want to purchase another pair until I lose more weight.



Swimsuits are evil and make no sense!    Don't let it make you feel bad.



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  nailpolish.  I'm wearing a sparkley purple right now.  I love purple  it shouts I'm not afraid of color.



I love that your not afraid of color!    Purple is such a great polish color.



sahbushka said:


> Well, I am pleased to say that at todays meeting I lost all of that weight plus 1 lb!  Also, I only have 1 day left of the C25K!  It is hard to believe!  When I started it I had no idea I could do so much!  I am so glad I stuck with it!  I feel a lot more confident and even though I haven't lost a bunch of weight since I started it I have been getting tons of compliments from people and have lost a bunch of inches which I am sure I can attribute to the program!



SarahMay - It is so great to hear about your accomplishments, you are an inspiration!  I am proud of you for coming home right after vacation and getting back on track and losing that weight again so quickly!  It is also great to hear about how you are finishing the C25K program.  I would say that becoming a runner has made me feel totally more confident - glad you feel the same!  



lisah0711 said:


> Have a great day all!  It's 4:15 am here -- plane leaves in 3 hours!



Have a MAGICAL trip!  

Congratulations to Ltl Mermaid for being our BL this week!  

Morning Everyone!  I am up and ready for a good day.  Plans are to get a run done, do some power walking while shopping, go swimming and then after I am sure I have exercised as much as possible today....out for dinner for DH's birthday.  We are going to my favorite Italian place and I know I will go over in points.  To help be sure I don't have a gain from the meal, I will exercise as much as possible, drink water all day and eat extra light all day long.  

Off to print out the names to draw for this week's COW winners!


----------



## jenanderson

*Week 3 COW Results*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

I also feel I need to state that please let me know if I make any mistakes.  I am only human and it is a bunch of data to keep organized.    I try my hardest to be sure I accurately record all the postings and PM messages.  

*Statistics:*
We had  22 people try the COW this week.
20 people reported their points for Part I (water, vegetables & exercising)
17 people reported about journaling in Part II

*Here are the top numbers for the COW*

*26 points*
tigger813
Wofriedoodles

*27 points *
njcarita

*28 points*
connie96
keenercam


*A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!  *

*New to the COW.PRIZES!*
Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about your new exercise).  If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!

*PART 1 WINNER =  mikamah
PART 2 WINNER = sherry*

Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the COW last week.  I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and new nail polishes they tried out this week!

Stay tuned for the COW Week 5 information to be posted tomorrow night!


----------



## N&B'smom

Just wanted to thank you all for your sympathy about our sweet little hamster.  The vet just called to check on him so it brought all the sadness back to me.    But we are trying to move on and boy does this worry me about how I will respond when our 13 year old dog goes!  It's not going to be pretty!!

I have to tell you I painted my nails a seriously bright fuschia/hot pink last night.  Trying to be perky and summery!!!

Oh and even though I don't think I've lost anything, I can notice a difference!  I just put on an outfit I wore last week and my tummy is smaller!  WOO HOO!!


----------



## jennz

N&B'smom said:


> Just wanted to thank you all for your sympathy about our sweet little hamster.  The vet just called to check on him so it brought all the sadness back to me.    But we are trying to move on and boy does this worry me about how I will respond when our 13 year old dog goes!  It's not going to be pretty!!
> 
> I have to tell you I painted my nails a seriously bright fuschia/hot pink last night.  Trying to be perky and summery!!!
> 
> Oh and even though I don't think I've lost anything, I can notice a difference!  I just put on an outfit I wore last week and my tummy is smaller!  WOO HOO!!



Shelby   and congrats on the changes in your body! 

Jen - woo hoo - GOAL!!!


----------



## brinalyn530

jenanderson said:


> I have to start by saying how EXCITED I am...went to WW tonight and had lost 2.2 pounds this week and this puts me at goal!
> 
> Bree - this TOTALLY counts!  I think it is great that you are getting the mani/pedi!  I love having someone else take care of my feet especially and think I should skip doing my own and use one of my spa gift cards to go get one!


Great job Jen ! Congrats and how exciting !

Super, I love mani/pedis, especially pedis! You should totally treat yourself to one as a reward for all your hard work !



lisah0711 said:


> I miss those smilies in my RL!


I actually use some of those smilies IRL - I have a very expressive face ! My Mr. Yuck face is really good .

SarahMay  Great job ! We knew you could do it!

Congrats to everyone this week, especially Ltl Mermaid ! And of course thanks to Shannon and Jen A.!

Lisa  Have an awesome trip!

DaniB  I agree with Jen A.  swimsuits are evil !

I get to go to Ikea later to pick up some things for my mom and me. I love Ikea ! Unfortunately, it kind of screws up our dinner plans. My mom will feed DS while I'm at the store, but I may just end up making myself a sandwich when I get home since it will be late. Maybe egg salad - I love egg salad too - hey, it'll be a night of things I love  !

I hope to check in later before I leave work. Have a great day everyone!

Bree


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Wow! I am so excited  and surpised that I was the BL for the week, though I guess the weight comes off easier the first week of healthy diet/exercise!

 Congrats to everyone else, especially those who have the willpower to stick with it month after month! My willpower isn't the strongest and I hope to try and stick to this as best I can!

I have been doing really good the past few days and am noticing a difference in terms of how clothes are fitting and also how I am feeling! I hope this long vacation weekend doesn't derail all my work! 

I just bought some 3 pound weights to use while walking and also at work. I have a desk job so it is nice to have something productive to do (in terms of my goals) while at work! I know 3 pounds isn't much but I hope to upgrade to 5 pounds soon. Since my arms are so weak I wanted to start small!

Hope everyone is having a great week so far!!!


----------



## keenercam

Shelby -- I am so sorry about your sweet furbaby hamster.  I am sure there is a hole in your family where Stuart is missed.  Sending you a 

jenanderson -- WOW! I can't wait to hear about your job search in Florida, though I am sorry to think of you leaving your beautiful neighborhood.  Woohooo!! I just read you reached your WW goal.  WOohoo!!! SO happy for you!!   

Congratulations to all the WISH BL participants this week!!  Shannon, thank you so much for listing the top "11" spots of losers this week and not just the top 10.  It made me feel so special!     Major, major kudos to Ltl Mermaid!!!  

Thank you again to Shannon for being the weight keeper  and to JenA for keeping track of the COW.  You guys are awesome!  

Dinner tonight will probably be Cheesecake Factory for DH's birthday.  I am pretty sure I'll order my favorite dish and then bring leftovers home and split them between lunch and dinner tomorrow.   I am being a perfect angel until dinner so that I can save my points for the splurge.  

QOTD2 ~ Tuesday: Name one thing that not many people know about you.

I was born blind.


----------



## jenanderson

jennz said:


> Jen - woo hoo - GOAL!!!





brinalyn530 said:


> Great job Jen ! Congrats and how exciting !



Thanks guys!  Even though I do not think I am where I really want to be at in the end, it is exciting to reach my goal for WW.  I am looking forward to staying at or below goal for 6 weeks and then not paying to go to the meetings any more!  



Ltl Mermaid said:


> Congrats to everyone else, especially those who have the willpower to stick with it month after month! My willpower isn't the strongest and I hope to try and stick to this as best I can!
> 
> I have been doing really good the past few days and am noticing a difference in terms of how clothes are fitting and also how I am feeling! I hope this long vacation weekend doesn't derail all my work!



Sounds like you are doing all the right things so congratulations again on your loss this week!  I have found that my will power comes and goes.  There are times that it is great and other times that I still struggle and feel like I am fighting a battle with myself.  The most important thing is to remember all the good parts and that you are doing this to make a lifestyle change.  When I think about that, it makes it easier to get back on track again.

Well, DH and I ran 3.6 miles already.  I am at my SIL's pool - haven't gone in yet because it is COLD!    I have turned the heater on and hope to be swimming laps soon.  We have done a lot of work cleaning the pool and around it all (BIL and SIL are out of town for 4 weeks and said we can use the pool if we help keep it clean).  

Hope everyone has a healthy and happy day!
Jen


----------



## donac

I'll take cold.  We are about to go to our outdoor graduation and it is already 88.  We are in a shaded amphitheater but it is still too darn hot out there.

Talk to you tonight


----------



## my3princes

I was so on track yesterday   Hope to stay that way the rest of this week   I am certainly inspired by all of the losers here.  We leave on vacation 3 weeks from today so I need to really put in the extra effort now.


----------



## maiziezoe

pjlla said:


> Well, we ate "dinner" at lunch time again since we were all here and DD has swim tonight.  It was grilled marinated chicken thighs, couscous salad (I finally tweaked the recipe and it is similar to the moroccan restaurant in WS!), and purple cauliflower.
> 
> One thing that people might not know about me...
> 
> DS was born on the side of the road. I guess I waited around at home a bit too long!  But thankfully everything went fine and all was well in the end.
> 
> I'm sitting down to do my menu planning for the next few weeks.  I hate doing it, but I love *not* having that moment every day of "oh crap, what's for dinner?".
> 
> TTYL..................P



That is exciting!! Did your DH help deliver him?



Leleluvsdis said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Tuesday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?*
> 
> chicken on the grill with squash and zucchini and maybe some sweet potatoes... notice a trend, we cook on our grill at least 3 times a week maybe more esp during the summer
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Tuesday:
> 
> 
> Name one thing that not many people know about you.
> *
> 
> ... I got nothing, I'm a bad secret keeper lol



Yummm... your dinner sounds fantastic!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sorry to hear about stuart.  I had a hampster when I was in middle school and she was the friendliest hampster ever.  The day she died I was so heart broken I cried for hours.  I hope you and your family are doing ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats quite a move.  I would love to move if we didnt have our family so close.  Good luck I hope it works out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I think you win....that is the most disgusting thing I have ever heard of.
> 
> 
> QOTD-dinner?  Eating at my parents tonight.  Most likely we will throw chicken breasts on the grill and I think I will eat a homegrown sliced tomotoe as a side.
> 
> QOTD- My secret????  I have a disorder called trichotrillomania.  Its a form of OCD/anxiety.  As a kid I would pull out my hair for no reason and I had bald spots all over.  They sent me to the school nurse and called my parents.  My mom recently had gone back to work and they thought it was the stress of the change.  My mom told me to stop and I did.  Then last summer shortly before my disney trip I noticed a bald spot forming in the front of my hairline.  I realized I was rubbing at my head all the time when I was thinking or even talking.  I did this so obsessively that I had small bald areas all over my head.  I made a point to stop myself from doing this and now my hair is growing back.  Its a very embarrassing topic so I dont talk about it to many people.  Im sure some people wonder why I have pieces of hair that are different lengths but only a few spots are noticable.  I try to cover it well.  There is no treatment for this so I just try to remind myself to stop when I feel myself going to rub at my head.  Sorry for the long explanation!!!



One of my best friends has trichotrillomania.


----------



## maiziezoe

LuvBaloo said:


> Okay, I first read this as "you ate your daughter for breakfast."
> 
> I figured that was wrong, but then it took 3 more reads of your post before I figured out you meant Dunkin Donuts.



I thought the same thing! 



mikamah said:


> I don't know how to swim.It's embarrassing, but I get very panicky in water over my head.  I don't know how Michael has become such a fish. He did swimming lessons and at age 2 was jumping off the deck into my brothers pool. I guess that's how he's such a fish, but I've never been comfortable in deep water.  I've talked of taking lessons, but never get around to it.



My mom doesn't know how to swim either... and she is terrified of water. She grew up in Florida and went to the beach every weekend with friends and was terrified to go near the water. WHen I was a teenager, my dad bought a boat and my mom refused to go on it.



pinkle said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Do you ever have one of those days when you can't stop eating!!!!!!
> This is my 3rd one in a row!  Starting tp get into a funk
> Weigh in is on Friday and i need to become a little more determined!!



Today is another day!!  



jenanderson said:


> I have to start by saying how EXCITED I am...went to WW tonight and had lost 2.2 pounds this week and this puts me at goal!



Whooo hooo!!!!  That is awesome!!  



cclovesdis said:


> I am horribly afraid of flying objects. I played varsity badminton (and have 2 state championship titles) and I was afraid of the birdie.



This made me giggle. 



DaniB said:


> Since January, I have lost 27 lbs (as of last Thursday).
> 
> I thought, really thought, that would be enough to go down a size.
> 
> Not according to my swimsuit.  I just tried it on tonight, realizing that if I was lucky enough, I would need a new one for Sunday.
> 
> (sigh)... not so lucky...
> 
> And yet I'm sure I lost a size when it comes to wearing my shorts/jeans/pants.  They are all loose.  My jeans, so much that I won't wear them.  I just don't want to purchase another pair until I lose more weight.



Congrats on your 27 pound loss!!  That is amazing!


----------



## maiziezoe

my3princes said:


> I had half a chicken breast (teriyaki) with a small portion of mashed potato, a boiled egg and a bit of cottage cheese.



Yummmmm!!!



sahbushka said:


> Hey all, sorry I have been mia the past week or so...been busy with work, kids, house...you know...life!  I am pleased to say though that it has been a good week health wise!  As you may remember I went to Wenatchee a couple weekends ago and brought 7.8 lbs home with me to my weigh in last tuesday at WW. Well, I am pleased to say that at todays meeting I lost all of that weight plus 1 lb!  Also, I only have 1 day left of the C25K!  It is hard to believe!  When I started it I had no idea I could do so much!  I am so glad I stuck with it!  I feel a lot more confident and even though I haven't lost a bunch of weight since I started it I have been getting tons of compliments from people and have lost a bunch of inches which I am sure I can attribute to the program!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having a great summer so far!
> 
> SarahMay
> 
> Oh, and my son tied his shoe all by himself for the first time today!  Also, my baby girl is turning 2 tomorrow!  Oh, and my son caught his first fish at a fishing derby last saturday!  Soooooo fun!



Congrats on your loss!!  That is really fantastic!!  Happy b-day to you little one tomorrow! 



LuvBaloo said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> [/SIZE][/B]
> #11- TIE at 1.25% - keenercam & DaniB
> #10- 1.36% - aamomma
> #9- 1.43% - pjlla
> #8- 1.53% - Piglet18
> #7- 1.56% - Worfiedoodles
> #6- 1.67% - mommyarewegoingback
> #5- 2.04% - JOANNEL
> #4- 2.08% - MJonesMBA2001
> #3- 2.57% - Craftydawn
> #2- 2.72% - njcarita
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 3 Biggest Loser!!
> 
> #1- 2.88% - Ltl Mermaid



Congrats to ALL our losers!!  



lisah0711 said:


> Have a great day all!  It's 4:15 am here -- plane leaves in 3 hours!



Have a wonderful trip, Lisa! You will be missed!!


----------



## maiziezoe

keenercam said:


> Shelby -- I am so sorry about your sweet furbaby hamster.  I am sure there is a hole in your family where Stuart is missed.  Sending you a
> 
> jenanderson -- WOW! I can't wait to hear about your job search in Florida, though I am sorry to think of you leaving your beautiful neighborhood.  Woohooo!! I just read you reached your WW goal.  WOohoo!!! SO happy for you!!
> 
> Congratulations to all the WISH BL participants this week!!  Shannon, thank you so much for listing the top "11" spots of losers this week and not just the top 10.  It made me feel so special!     Major, major kudos to Ltl Mermaid!!!
> 
> Thank you again to Shannon for being the weight keeper  and to JenA for keeping track of the COW.  You guys are awesome!
> 
> Dinner tonight will probably be Cheesecake Factory for DH's birthday.  I am pretty sure I'll order my favorite dish and then bring leftovers home and split them between lunch and dinner tomorrow.   I am being a perfect angel until dinner so that I can save my points for the splurge.
> 
> QOTD2 ~ Tuesday: Name one thing that not many people know about you.
> 
> I was born blind.



I love Cheesecake Factory.  I haven't eaten there since my "lifestyle change"....


----------



## maiziezoe

Hello!!

I'm running behind today because I had to have an ultrasound this morning and it took longer than I thought.

I have Orange Crush polish on my toes. It's orange-y and shiny! I think it is from Mary Kay.

*QOTD1 ~ Wednesday:

What is for dinner tonight?
*


*QOTD2 ~ Wednesday:


You are making a trip down the green mile... what is your last unhealthy meal? Healthy meal?*


----------



## tigger813

LISA- I NEED TO BE WITH YOU!!!!!! My kids are already driving me crazy and it's only day 3 of vacation! Of course PMSing isnt' helping!

I'm going to break my rule and have a drink tonight! It's so hot and i'm grumpy!

Heading to our library in a few to sign up for the summer reading program and pick up a few books. Dad wants a specific book and want to get some beginner reader books for my 5 year old. DD1 will probably get a couple of books as well. They are both going to bed early tonight as they whined and wouldn't take no for an answer while shopping so that's what happens!

I hope to do the elliptical when I return from the library if I can stand the heat! Had McD's for lunch as we needed something quick while shopping!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Dinner tonight is spaghetti, either a jar sauce or I'll make one with some canned crushed tomatoes that I have!

My last healthy meal would be a big grilled chicken caesar salad from Mara that I would share with my DH as it's huge!

My last unhealthy meal would be fried scallops and clams with a large order of onion rings!


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Wednesday:
> 
> 
> You are making a trip down the green mile... what is your last unhealthy meal? Healthy meal?*



You are warped!  I don't think I have an answer to this...I can honestly say this is one time I wouldn't have an appetite!


----------



## brinalyn530

QOTD1 ~ Wednesday:
What is for dinner tonight?
Probably an egg salad sandwich, but it depends on what time I get back from Ikea  !

QOTD2 ~ Wednesday:
You are making a trip down the green mile... what is your last unhealthy meal? Healthy meal?
Oh, another hard one. If I did something bad enough to be there I wouldnt have an appetite my guilty conscience would have done me in a long time before the justice system would have had a chance! So, if I did end up at that point, it would mean I was really innocent, but apparently had a horrendous lawyer then Id choose Mortons or something super expensive and make the bad lawyer pay for it - at that point it wouldn't matter what the food was, as long as it was the most expensive thing I could find  !

Bree


----------



## Connie96

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Wednesday: What is for dinner tonight?
> *



Running day again, so... sandwich. I'd do something different, but this seems to work pretty well.



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Wednesday: You are making a trip down the green mile... what is your last unhealthy meal? Healthy meal?*



I have to agree with Jennz that this is a little demented, but... If I was going to have a "last meal", I really think it would be BREAKFAST. Bacon, eggs, sausage, homemade biscuits, gravy, hash browns, grits, pancakes. Yes, THE WORKS. I love all kinds of breakfast food. Oh... and chocolate filled donuts from Shipley's. On second thought - I'm enjoying this a bit too much - maybe *I* am the demented one. 

I have an extreme emotional attachment to breakfast. When I was a growing up, my dad worked shift work, so his work and sleep schedule changed every 3 or 4 days. When he worked the "graveyard" shift, he would get home while we were getting ready for school. Occasionally he would get home just a bit earlier and he would make us a big breakfast and we'd all sit down to eat together. To this day, he makes the very best buttermilk biscuits EVER. Those were great mornings. 

And, as for the donuts... when we were kids, my sisters and I would spend a week or so with my grandparents each summer. Of course we had good, cooked breakfasts there too, but what I remember most is that on at least one morning of our week, Papa would go pick up Shipley's chocolate-filled donuts and have them there waiting for us when we woke up. We didn't have Shipley's were we lived so this was a once-a-year treat for us and we LOVED it. 

I just looked over my shoulder and a picture of Granny and Papa caught my eye - our last Christmas with both of them in 2000. I really do miss them so much.


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> You are warped!  I don't think I have an answer to this...I can honestly say this is one time I wouldn't have an appetite!



 You are not the first person to call me warped.


----------



## mikamah

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Wednesday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *


I'm going to have the rest of the salad from yesterday with some ham and cheese in it before we go to a minor league baseball game.  Michael and my nephew will eat at the game.  I will have one treat at the game, either a big ice coffee or a soft serve ice cream.  I will not eat a hotdog, fries or anyother junk I don't need.  then when I get home, for being so good at the game, I will have a small ice cream cone.  I have some light coffee.  



maiziezoe said:


> [
> *QOTD2 ~ Wednesday:
> 
> 
> You are making a trip down the green mile... what is your last unhealthy meal? Healthy meal?*


I'd go with my mom's baked macaroni and cheese with chopped ham in it and buttered ritz crackers on top.  That's if I'm not too anxious to eat.  



tigger813 said:


> LISA- I NEED TO BE WITH YOU!!!!!! My kids are already driving me crazy and it's only day 3 of vacation! Of course PMSing isnt' helping!


  Ah, summer vacation.  Michael goes to camp most of it, but wishes he could stay home, his friends that stay home, wish they could go to camp.  I wish I could stay home and go to camp. Hang in there, tracey. September will be here before you know it.  



sahbushka said:


> Hey all, sorry I have been mia the past week or so...been busy with work, kids, house...you know...life!  I am pleased to say though that it has been a good week health wise!  As you may remember I went to Wenatchee a couple weekends ago and brought 7.8 lbs home with me to my weigh in last tuesday at WW. Well, I am pleased to say that at todays meeting I lost all of that weight plus 1 lb!  Also, I only have 1 day left of the C25K!  It is hard to believe!  When I started it I had no idea I could do so much!  I am so glad I stuck with it!  I feel a lot more confident and even though I haven't lost a bunch of weight since I started it I have been getting tons of compliments from people and have lost a bunch of inches which I am sure I can attribute to the program!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having a great summer so far!
> 
> SarahMay
> 
> Oh, and my son tied his shoe all by himself for the first time today!  Also, my baby girl is turning 2 tomorrow!  Oh, and my son caught his first fish at a fishing derby last saturday!  Soooooo fun!


  Nice job on the c25k and getting back on track and losing that vaca weight!!!  My son learned to tie his shoes last fall, at the beginning of second grade.  We had tried several times earlier without success. Congrats to your ds!!



LuvBaloo said:


> _You can make changes!  Here's some of my favourite quotes about this:
> If I go off plan, immediately get myself right back on track and don't worry about what I didn't do, but concentrate on what I can do, each and every day!
> By lisah0711
> 
> the very next bite is a chance to do it right
> by keenercam
> 
> I think I can believe in myself today and it will help me continue to meet my goals. In the past I have always given up thinking Im too far gone and cant be helped. I have now realized with every food decision and every choice to run/workout if I just believe that I can really do this it will help me to continue to make the right choices. Even when I slip and make a bad choice, if I still tell myself its ok....the next choice will be better it will help me to keep going on the right path.
> by mommyof2Pirates_​


Thanks for these.  I need these today.  I ate two small pieces of chocolate cake at work today, and I know the baseball game will be challenging too, but I'm determined to get back in control.  



jenanderson said:


> *Here are the top numbers for the COW
> 
> 26 points
> tigger813
> Wofriedoodles
> 
> 27 points
> njcarita
> 
> 28 points
> connie96
> keenercam
> 
> 
> A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!
> 
> New to the COW.PRIZES!
> Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about your new exercise).  If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!
> 
> PART 1 WINNER =  mikamah
> PART 2 WINNER = sherry
> *


*Congrats to all who did the cow, and to me and sherry for being the lucky winners of the prizes!!  I'm so excited.  Thank you so much, Jen.  



LuvBaloo said:



The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 3 Superstars!! 
#11- TIE at 1.25% - keenercam & DaniB 
#10- 1.36% - aamomma  
#9- 1.43% - pjlla
#8- 1.53% - Piglet18
#7- 1.56% - Worfiedoodles 
#6- 1.67% - mommyarewegoingback  
#5- 2.04% - JOANNEL
#4- 2.08% - MJonesMBA2001  
#3- 2.57% - Craftydawn
#2- 2.72% - njcarita

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 3 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 2.88% - Ltl Mermaid 

Click to expand...

Whoo hoo!!!  Congratulations ltl mermaid and all the top losers!!  Also a big thank you to Shannon, our fabulous weightkeeper for all your hard work.  



Connie96 said:



			And, as for the donuts... when we were kids, my sisters and I would spend a week or so with my grandparents each summer. Of course we had good, cooked breakfasts there too, but what I remember most is that on at least one morning of our week, Papa would go pick up Shipley's chocolate-filled donuts and have them there waiting for us when we woke up. We didn't have Shipley's were we lived so this was a once-a-year treat for us and we LOVED it. 

I just looked over my shoulder and a picture of Granny and Papa caught my eye - our last Christmas with both of them in 2000. I really do miss them so much. 

Click to expand...

It is so hard to lose our loved ones, but it is so nice to have good memories that bring them back into our thoughts often. 

Well, not great on the food today, but not giving up either.  I have tomorrow off since Michael has a half day and it's his last day of school.  I am planning to go for a run when he gets on the bus and start the day right.  I need to go clean up the kitchen now and throw some laundry in, and may do a little scrapping before the game tonight.  

Have a nice evening.*


----------



## tigger813

Back from the library where the girls and I signed up for the summer reading program. Going to be fun!

Girls got lots of books and DD1 has already started reading to DD2. Doesn't start until Monday officially but at least they are excited about it!

Did anyone feel the Quebec earthquake this afternoon? Didn't feel it here but they felt it at the MoS in Boston.

Guess I should start thinking about starting supper!Seriously thinking about doing the taco salad tonight! It's quick and easy and the house is so hot right now and I get my veggies in when having it!


----------



## Rose&Mike

N&B'smom said:


> Hey everyone.  I haven't posted in a few days because we have SO much going on but thought I'd pop in really fast.  Sadly, our hamster Stuart died last night.  He was in really bad shape all day yesterday and we spent every moment cuddling him and trying to keep him comfortable.  It was really hard.    He died around 1am.  So, we have one sad household right now.  Here's my buddy when he was healthy.


 I'm sorry Shelby.



jenanderson said:


> Off to do a bit of work on my resume but my reward is to come back and post again in a bit!    We are sending our teaching resumes to FLORIDA this week and it is a bit crazy to think that we might consider a cross country move.    I am not sure how I feel about teaching in Florida but I would totally love living there and not dealing with our bitter cold winters any more.
> 
> Later,
> Jen


Good luck with the job hunt. We go back and forth about moving south. If we didn't have our dvc and like our jobs, I think we'd go. At least we have the trips to look forward to.



maiziezoe said:


> What is for dinner tonight?[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]
> 
> 
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Tuesday:
> 
> 
> Name one thing that not many people know about you.
> *



Last night we had hummus, bread, baby carrots and a fresh tomato/basil/fresh mozzarella salad with balsamic vinegar. Yum!

What people don't know--I am a carrier of a rare genetic disorder--recessive x-linked ichthyosis. I didn't know I carried it until DS was born. As far as genetic disorders go, you definitely could do worse. DS's skin doesn't exfolitate on it's own and he didn't sweat until middle school. I also had major labor and delivery complications--but as my ob liked to say only one was life-threatening!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- My secret????  I have a disorder called trichotrillomania.  Its a form of OCD/anxiety.  As a kid I would pull out my hair for no reason and I had bald spots all over.  They sent me to the school nurse and called my parents.  My mom recently had gone back to work and they thought it was the stress of the change.  My mom told me to stop and I did.  Then last summer shortly before my disney trip I noticed a bald spot forming in the front of my hairline.  I realized I was rubbing at my head all the time when I was thinking or even talking.  I did this so obsessively that I had small bald areas all over my head.  I made a point to stop myself from doing this and now my hair is growing back.  Its a very embarrassing topic so I dont talk about it to many people.  Im sure some people wonder why I have pieces of hair that are different lengths but only a few spots are noticable.  I try to cover it well.  There is no treatment for this so I just try to remind myself to stop when I feel myself going to rub at my head.  Sorry for the long explanation!!!






mikamah said:


> Well, I went to the grocery store and bought milano cookies after work, but everything else I bought was good.  I ate 5 of them, and a yogurt for lunch after a crazy morning at work, and went for a 3.1 mile run/walk.  I'm a little premenstrual, I think.  And a little emotional, last week of school, and last year this week we brought my mom home with hospice, so I'm cutting myself a little slack, and going to make it a point to get the exercise in, and write every bite down, no matter how bad.  We're having a mass sunday and a cookout after with family and friends, so that will be nice, and after sunday, I am determined to stay on track the following 8 weeks before my summer vacation in august.
> 
> Off to get supper, and then michael has a baseball game.   Have a nice evening.


 Hang in there Kathy.



jenanderson said:


> I have to start by saying how EXCITED I am...went to WW tonight and had lost 2.2 pounds this week and this puts me at goal!


 Congratulations!

Lisa--Have a great trip!

Congrats to all the losers!

Today starts my week off. I am so looking forward to a regular schedule. They should start interviewing for my position in the next week or so. I'm still nervous about the new job, but also excited!

We found out yesterday that we passed ROFR on our resale contract. Now I have to pay for it--not looking forward to writing that check. We will now have 150 points at SSR and 170 at BWV. That's it. We're done. No more addonitis at our house!

DS comes home tomorrow. We should have a good visit. He's only here until Sunday. I did group strength this morning and tonight we're supposed to go for a run. We're waiting until 8:00 because the temp is supposed to be 95 today. DH and I had a rather ugly discussion last night about the heat and walking some, but I think we resolved it. He handles the heat so much better than I do. My weight seems to have stalled. I don't think I'll meet my goal for this month, but my hormones are still messed up. I actually took a pregnancy test, but thank goodness it was negative. I guess this probably is the beginning of peri-menopause.

Question--didn't someone from the last challenge order a protein shake online that their nutritionist recommended? Thanks!

Hope everyone is doing great! Think of me this evening. I will definitely be sweating!


----------



## DaniB

LuvBaloo said:


> *NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*
> 
> NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
> *How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
> Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
> Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.



I'm a little confused about this.  I'm sure when I joined, a couple weeks before the challenge actually started, that I set a goal.  However my name does not appear on the list this time, or the last time I checked.

And very cool that I actually made one of the weekly top loser lists!


----------



## DaniB

LuvBaloo said:


> Bathing suits aren't the same as real clothes; you may find that new suits in stores you can try a different size or different style than the one you already have.  Sounds like you have a great attitude remembering the changes in your jeans



When I complained to my husband last night about this, he reminded me that I purchased the bathing suit a year, perhaps 2 years ago.  Chances are when I purchased that swim suit, I weighted what I am now then!  (If that made sense).

I think he's right.  I remember feeling all last summer/winter that my swim suit was a lot tighter than it used to be.  So now I'm happy about it.


----------



## tigger813

Changed dinner to taco salad! Quicker and lighter! Not super healthy but it's too hot to really cook!


----------



## DaniB

jenanderson said:


> Swimsuits are evil and make no sense!    Don't let it make you feel bad.
> 
> I love that your not afraid of color!    Purple is such a great polish color.



  Makes me wonder who invented the darn things!

I love purple!



N&B'smom said:


> Oh and even though I don't think I've lost anything, I can notice a difference!  I just put on an outfit I wore last week and my tummy is smaller!  WOO HOO!!



I'm sorry to hear about your hamster as well.  Always hard to lose a pet 

And isn't it amazing about the tummy?!!  I love lying down at night and seeing my tummy has shrunk! 



keenercam said:


> Dinner tonight will probably be Cheesecake Factory for DH's birthday.  I am pretty sure I'll order my favorite dish and then bring leftovers home and split them between lunch and dinner tomorrow.   I am being a perfect angel until dinner so that I can save my points for the splurge.



Funny you mention cheesecake and spurging!  I tried my best to be good yesterday and all of today for tonights dinner.  My parents & brother are coming over for a BBQ.   I spent today baking a Neapolitan Cheesecake, potato salad, crystal light/lemon-line punch, cut up a ton of orange/red/yellow peppers for the grill, and a peanut butter & ginger sauce for the boneless skinless chicken breasts.  Ohh, I'm going to be bloated tonight but feel so good   No weight loss for me this week!



maiziezoe said:


> Congrats on your 27 pound loss!!  That is amazing!



Thanks!  I still have another 23 lbs to lose before our trip to reach my goal (though I'll be happy with just 13).  I probably should not eat tonight but ah well


----------



## DaniB

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Wednesday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> You are making a trip down the green mile... what is your last unhealthy meal? Healthy meal?[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]



Umm... well.. I'm being a bad girl tonight. I know, I know...  Dinner tonight is 

- BBQ boneless skinless chicken tights coated with peanut butter & ginger sauce
- BBQ red, yellow and orange peppers
- potato salad (with hard-boiled eggs, mayo, green onions)
- my dad's favorite bread stick
- a crystal light/lemon-line pop with strawberries punch
- and a neapolitan cheesecake I baked today

Last unhealthy meal?  Well, does tonight count?  Technically the only really bad item is the peanut butter & ginger sauce right?  

Otherwise, hmm...  the weekend!  We had lunch at Dairy Queen (cheese & bacon burger with onion rings)

Healthy meal - 'cept for the sauce, I'd say tonight.   Last night was BBQ pork chops, carrot sticks and more BBQ'd yellow peppers.

Ok... after reading a few responses to the question, I think the reference of "making a trip down the green mile" means something other than I thought and went completely over my head...  Color me red!  LOL


----------



## DaniB

tigger813 said:


> Back from the library where the girls and I signed up for the summer reading program. Going to be fun!
> 
> Girls got lots of books and DD1 has already started reading to DD2. Doesn't start until Monday officially but at least they are excited about it!
> 
> Did anyone feel the Quebec earthquake this afternoon? Didn't feel it here but they felt it at the MoS in Boston.



Yes!!!   I did not feel that house or myself shake, but the floor above me (daughter's room and ceiling in the living room) seemed to be making so much creaking and groaning noises, I thought the floor was going to fall through!  I did not find out until a couple of hours later that it was an earthquake.  I'm just east of Toronto in ONtario, Canada.

I'm signing my kids up for our library's/TD's summer reading but sign-up is not until June 30th for us.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Does the desire to reach for food when you're frustrated/ angry ever go away? I guess it will, since I'm not going for food when I'm sad anymore. But I am really frustrated, and what do I do--I want to eat. I ended up realizing that's what I was doing and I had a Luna bar instead of ice cream. Besides ice cream we have no junk in the house, so that's good at least. And I am hungry, but wasn't planning on eating until after our run. So I don't think it's so terrible that I ate the Luna bar, but I hate that I had that feeling again and that's where my brain went. And now I'm stuck with this feeling of shame for not handling my emotions better. I'm probably making too big a deal out of this. Just knew you all would understand.


----------



## LuvBaloo

N&B'smom said:


> Oh and even though I don't think I've lost anything, I can notice a difference!  I just put on an outfit I wore last week and my tummy is smaller!  WOO HOO!!



 



DaniB said:


> I'm a little confused about this.  I'm sure when I joined, a couple weeks before the challenge actually started, that I set a goal.  However my name does not appear on the list this time, or the last time I checked.
> 
> And very cool that I actually made one of the weekly top loser lists!



If I'm reading your post correctly, you are saying you included a goal in one of your early posts before the official start date.  I don't take anything from the thread as "official" because often those are personal goals, not ones people want publicly tracked.  So the only people on the goals list on those who have PM'd me with their goal.  I'd be happy to add you (or anybody) into the goal tracking at anytime, just PM me your goal to lose in this challenge and that's all it takes 



keenercam said:


> QOTD2 ~ Tuesday: Name one thing that not many people know about you.
> 
> I was born blind.



I've read of people born blind but then regaining some sight.  Are you still completely blind?



maiziezoe said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I'm running behind today because I had to have an ultrasound this morning and it took longer than I thought.
> 
> I have Orange Crush polish on my toes. It's orange-y and shiny! I think it is from Mary Kay.
> 
> *QOTD1 ~ Wednesday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Wednesday:
> 
> 
> You are making a trip down the green mile... what is your last unhealthy meal? Healthy meal?*



Dinner:  some kind of meat (have to look in the freezer when I get home), steamed broccoli and probably rice.

Green mile:  unhealthy meal - gnocci parmigana, followed by turtle cheesecake and Godiva pumpkin truffles.
last healthy meal - ginger beef stirfry with lots of carrots, broccoli & bell peppers 



brinalyn530 said:


> QOTD1 ~ Wednesday:
> What is for dinner tonight?
> Probably an egg salad sandwich, but it depends on what time I get back from Ikea  !
> 
> QOTD2 ~ Wednesday:
> You are making a trip down the green mile... what is your last unhealthy meal? Healthy meal?
> Oh, another hard one. If I did something bad enough to be there I wouldnt have an appetite my guilty conscience would have done me in a long time before the justice system would have had a chance! So, if I did end up at that point, it would mean I was really innocent, but apparently had a horrendous lawyer then Id choose Mortons or something super expensive and make the bad lawyer pay for it - at that point it wouldn't matter what the food was, as long as it was the most expensive thing I could find  !
> 
> Bree



You have the best answer to the green mile question!


----------



## donac

Goode evening everyone.  Graduation was hot with an occasional breeze.  I wish they had just done the walk in the speeches and then walked out.  During the reading of the names the kids kept blowing up beach balls and tossing them around.  ONe kid must have had 6 beach balls in his socks.  We watched him blow up one right in front of us and security stopped him.  

Last day tomorrow  Finished cleaning my room today and grades are all done.  I have some paperwork to finish and signatures to get.  Then the big job is to finsh packing up the math office.  We have to move it.  The place we are moving it to is being used now and the person who has to pack it up is expecting a baby any day now so won't pack it up until maybe Aug if we are lucky.  She is not happy about moving but her stuff is for a club and this is for the math department.  We are about half packed but we need boxes and there are none in the building.  I think we are going to be using recyling buckets and make sure we have large signs on them so they don't get thrown out.  Our coordinator said she would do it but she is not even going to be in our building in Sept.  She starts a new job then.

Painted my toes a nice pink.  Since I never do my nails or toes then the pink is something new for me. 


Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Tonight I had dinner at Nana's again.  It seems in the summer I always end up there.  They have such a nice backyard and the kids love to play outside.  We had thin steaks on the grill mine was only 4oz. Corn on the Cob, sliced tomato, baked potatoe (I had a super small one the size of tennis ball.  Overall I think I did pretty well today.  Hopefully I will see the scale move tomorrow.  I have to weigh in tomorrow since I am off again on friday.  I think if it looks bad I will wait and weigh in monday morning.  Is that illegal? I use my work scale so I want it to be accurate, I cant switch to my home scale now.  

QOTD- A million different meals come to mind for my unhealthy choice but if it was happening right at this moment I would would choose a meat and cheese filled stromboli.  Only because I was watching the food network on monday and saw them making a one and have been craving it ever since.

Healthy Meal-----I definitley would not choose anything healthy...if I am about to kick the bucket I might as well really enjoy a good high calorie fatty meal with no worries.


----------



## DaniB

Rose&Mike said:


> Does the desire to reach for food when you're frustrated/ angry ever go away?



(sigh) I'm afraid it has not for me...  Truth be told, the KIDS make me want to eat!  Seriously...   I am so not looking forward to trying to lose more weight with them home for 9 weeks!!  

The hunger does go away however!  I swear I was hungry for 2 months, even though I knew I was still eating more food than I should have.  I do not eat that much food anymore and find I am not hungry.

I just have to fight the "cravings" when the kids drive me nuts.  Maybe I should take up chewing gum or something...


----------



## DaniB

LuvBaloo said:


> If I'm reading your post correctly, you are saying you included a goal in one of your early posts before the official start date.  I don't take anything from the thread as "official" because often those are personal goals, not ones people want publicly tracked.  So the only people on the goals list on those who have PM'd me with their goal.  I'd be happy to add you (or anybody) into the goal tracking at anytime, just PM me your goal to lose in this challenge and that's all it takes



Ahh ok.  Gotcha!  I'll e-mail tomorrow.


----------



## tigger813

Skipping my walk in the morning as I'm totally exhausted and I have 2 clients tomorrow. Girls are going to a friend's house while I work and I need to get them packed up and ready for that in the morning! Gotta leave the house by 8:40 in the morning so I can get to work by 9 after dropping the kids off!

Need to head to bed now and fold some more laundry! Most loads are taking 2 times through the dryer. Sometimes even 3 times. Need to find my work pants for the morning so I'm not looking everywhere for them.

Hope everyone has a good night's sleep! I hope to sleep until 6:30!


----------



## my3princes

I'm requesting prayer and good thoughts for my 12 year old son tomorrow.  He will be having an MRI which is a follow up for the brain tumor removal that he had 6 months ago.  Best case scenerio they see no signs of the tumor regrowing


----------



## sahbushka

Had a bit of a slip up today but was able to stop it before the end of the day so feel good about that.  Finished the C25K today with a 3.1 mile jog in 34 min 03 seconds.  Granted this was on a treadmill with no incline but that's the next step.

Take care all and don't forget to drink that water!

SarahMay


----------



## donac

my3princes said:


> I'm requesting prayer and good thoughts for my 12 year old son tomorrow.  He will be having an MRI which is a follow up for the brain tumor removal that he had 6 months ago.  Best case scenerio they see no signs of the tumor regrowing





He is in my prayers.  Good luck


----------



## tigger813

Skipped my walk which was a good thing since I was awakened by creatures in my attic at 11:30. DH thought someone was walking around the hallway and then realized that we had visitors. They carried on for about an hour but I was able to get back to sleep. So now I have to get an exterminator here this afternoon. Kids are spending the day at a friends while I give 2 massages and I also really need to go to the transfer station with all of our garbage!

Gotta get moving and get the kids ready for their day as well as myself. Gonna be a scorcher here today! Hazy, hot and humid here! I may want to jump in the pool later this afternoon!


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> I'm requesting prayer and good thoughts for my 12 year old son tomorrow.  He will be having an MRI which is a follow up for the brain tumor removal that he had 6 months ago.  Best case scenerio they see no signs of the tumor regrowing



Sending good thoughts your way. Do you get the results right away? The waiting is so hard.


----------



## mikamah

my3princes said:


> I'm requesting prayer and good thoughts for my 12 year old son tomorrow.  He will be having an MRI which is a follow up for the brain tumor removal that he had 6 months ago.  Best case scenerio they see no signs of the tumor regrowing


Sending prayers and good thoughts for your ds and you.  Hang in there.  I hope you will have the reading very quickly after the MRI.  The waiting can be so hard.



sahbushka said:


> Had a bit of a slip up today but was able to stop it before the end of the day so feel good about that.  Finished the C25K today with a 3.1 mile jog in 34 min 03 seconds.  Granted this was on a treadmill with no incline but that's the next step.


Congrats on finishing the c25k!!!!  That is an awesome speed too!



Rose&Mike said:


> :We found out yesterday that we passed ROFR on our resale contract. Now I have to pay for it--not looking forward to writing that check. We will now have 150 points at SSR and 170 at BWV. That's it. We're done. No more addonitis at our house!
> 
> DS comes home tomorrow. We should have a good visit. He's only here until Sunday. I did group strength this morning and tonight we're supposed to go for a run. We're waiting until 8:00 because the temp is supposed to be 95 today. DH and I had a rather ugly discussion last night about the heat and walking some, but I think we resolved it. He handles the heat so much better than I do. My weight seems to have stalled. I don't think I'll meet my goal for this month, but my hormones are still messed up. I actually took a pregnancy test, but thank goodness it was negative. I guess this probably is the beginning of peri-menopause.


Congrats on your new DVC!!!  And congrats on not being pregnant.  That would have been quite a way to filll up your empty nest.  



DaniB said:


> When I complained to my husband last night about this, he reminded me that I purchased the bathing suit a year, perhaps 2 years ago.  Chances are when I purchased that swim suit, I weighted what I am now then!  (If that made sense).
> 
> I think he's right.  I remember feeling all last summer/winter that my swim suit was a lot tighter than it used to be.  So now I'm happy about it.


Glad you're good with the suit.  I have the same swim suit in 3 different sizes that I've bought over the past 6 years.  I love the suit, the 18 is too big and doesn't hold me in enough, the 14 from a couple years ago is a little tight and hard to pull up, but i still can wear it, and the 16 is just right now.    Kind of like the three bears for swimsuits.  They are a necessary evil.



DaniB said:


> Yes!!!   I did not feel that house or myself shake, but the floor above me (daughter's room and ceiling in the living room) seemed to be making so much creaking and groaning noises, I thought the floor was going to fall through!  I did not find out until a couple of hours later that it was an earthquake.  I'm just east of Toronto in ONtario, Canada.


Glad you are ok up there in canada.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Does the desire to reach for food when you're frustrated/ angry ever go away? I guess it will, since I'm not going for food when I'm sad anymore. But I am really frustrated, and what do I do--I want to eat. I ended up realizing that's what I was doing and I had a Luna bar instead of ice cream. Besides ice cream we have no junk in the house, so that's good at least. And I am hungry, but wasn't planning on eating until after our run. So I don't think it's so terrible that I ate the Luna bar, but I hate that I had that feeling again and that's where my brain went. And now I'm stuck with this feeling of shame for not handling my emotions better. I'm probably making too big a deal out of this. Just knew you all would understand.


  I totally understand. I wish I knew how to stop it.  I have been reaching for food this week with my emotions too.  At least you had the Luna bar. I know the exercise helps me, but it doesn't last the full day.  



donac said:


> Last day tomorrow  Finished cleaning my room today and grades are all done.  I have some paperwork to finish and signatures to get.  Then the big job is to finsh packing up the math office.  We have to move it.  The place we are moving it to is being used now and the person who has to pack it up is expecting a baby any day now so won't pack it up until maybe Aug if we are lucky.  She is not happy about moving but her stuff is for a club and this is for the math department.  We are about half packed but we need boxes and there are none in the building.  I think we are going to be using recyling buckets and make sure we have large signs on them so they don't get thrown out.  Our coordinator said she would do it but she is not even going to be in our building in Sept.  She starts a new job then.


Whoo, last day!!!  The packing up sounds very frustrating, but just think, then you're on vacation!!!  Do you work part of the summer?  I'm sure you keep yourself very busy as always. It must be nice to have summers off as a teacher, but it must be hard too.    I know I spend more money when I'm not working, so I'd have to be very good with a budget to have the summer off.  Enjoy.

I did ok at the game last night.  Had a bite of michael's hotdog, and a box of popcorn, but came home and ate a bowl of ice cream.  I'm up 1 pound this morning, and I hope I can see it gone tomorrow for weighin.  I don't want to go back above 210 again.  

Last day of school, so gotta get the kid in the shower and get dressed.  I'll run as soon as he gets on the bus, and I hope that will give me some motivation to stay healthy for the day. 

Have a great day.


----------



## JOANNEL

my3princes said:


> I'm requesting prayer and good thoughts for my 12 year old son tomorrow.  He will be having an MRI which is a follow up for the brain tumor removal that he had 6 months ago.  Best case scenerio they see no signs of the tumor regrowing


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

my3princes said:


> I'm requesting prayer and good thoughts for my 12 year old son tomorrow.  He will be having an MRI which is a follow up for the brain tumor removal that he had 6 months ago.  Best case scenerio they see no signs of the tumor regrowing



Good luck today hope all goes well.  He will be in my prayers.



sahbushka said:


> Had a bit of a slip up today but was able to stop it before the end of the day so feel good about that.  Finished the C25K today with a 3.1 mile jog in 34 min 03 seconds.  Granted this was on a treadmill with no incline but that's the next step.
> 
> Take care all and don't forget to drink that water!
> 
> SarahMay



Woohoo!  Great Job!


----------



## jennz

Rose&Mike said:


> Does the desire to reach for food when you're frustrated/ angry ever go away? I guess it will, since I'm not going for food when I'm sad anymore. But I am really frustrated, and what do I do--I want to eat. I ended up realizing that's what I was doing and I had a Luna bar instead of ice cream. Besides ice cream we have no junk in the house, so that's good at least. And I am hungry, but wasn't planning on eating until after our run. So I don't think it's so terrible that I ate the Luna bar, but I hate that I had that feeling again and that's where my brain went. And now I'm stuck with this feeling of shame for not handling my emotions better. I'm probably making too big a deal out of this. Just knew you all would understand.



Totally understand!  GREAT JOB recognizing that's why you wanted to eat and making a healthy choice! 



my3princes said:


> I'm requesting prayer and good thoughts for my 12 year old son tomorrow.  He will be having an MRI which is a follow up for the brain tumor removal that he had 6 months ago.  Best case scenerio they see no signs of the tumor regrowing



  Prayers said!  I can't even imagine how hard this must be for you.  Please keep us updated.



tigger813 said:


> Skipped my walk which was a good thing since I was awakened by creatures in my attic at 11:30. DH thought someone was walking around the hallway and then realized that we had visitors. They carried on for about an hour but I was able to get back to sleep. So now I have to get an exterminator here this afternoon. Kids are spending the day at a friends while I give 2 massages and I also really need to go to the transfer station with all of our garbage!
> 
> Gotta get moving and get the kids ready for their day as well as myself. Gonna be a scorcher here today! Hazy, hot and humid here! I may want to jump in the pool later this afternoon!



What the heck was in your attic??!!


----------



## my3princes

Thanks for all the well wishes.  His MRI is at 9:30 and we see the Neurologist for the results at 11.


----------



## corinnak

Woops - wrote most of this last night and failed to post...



jenanderson said:


> If I go by my WW weigh ins,  I have now lost 40 pounds!!!!  I also got rid of the 160s!  I officially weigh 158 pounds!!!!
> 
> I am pretty sure I still want to try to lose a little bit more but for now I am going to celebrate reaching this point!




Woo hoo, Jen!  I'm psyched for you!  It will definitely be exciting when you get to lifetime in 6 weeks and don't have to pay up anymore!




DaniB said:


> Since January, I have lost 27 lbs (as of last Thursday).
> 
> I thought, really thought, that would be enough to go down a size.



Further down, it sounds like maybe you bought this at a time when you were also the size you are now - that sounds like a very good reason for your suit to fit!  Also, I was going to say, it seems like my swim suit acceptably well a lot longer than some other clothes - I think each garment is different.  PLUS - lucky you - you don't have to go swimsuit shopping now!    Enjoy the water and sun!



sahbushka said:


> As you may remember I went to Wenatchee a couple weekends ago and brought 7.8 lbs home with me to my weigh in last tuesday at WW. Well, I am pleased to say that at todays meeting I lost all of that weight plus 1 lb!  Also, I only have 1 day left of the C25K!  It is hard to believe!  When I started it I had no idea I could do so much!  I am so glad I stuck with it!  I feel a lot more confident and even though I haven't lost a bunch of weight since I started it I have been getting tons of compliments from people and have lost a bunch of inches which I am sure I can attribute to the program!
> Oh, and my son tied his shoe all by himself for the first time today!  Also, my baby girl is turning 2 tomorrow!  Oh, and my son caught his first fish at a fishing derby last saturday!  Soooooo fun!




Congratulations on your son's shoe, your daughter's birthdy and your son's success!

And holy wow - finishing up C25K is a HUGE accomplishment - Congratulations to YOU!  It's amazing how quickly our bodies can adapt to what we ask of them, isn't it?   Do you have a race coming up?  Any idea what you want to do next in your life as a runner?



N&B'smom said:


> Just wanted to thank you all for your sympathy about our sweet little hamster.  The vet just called to check on him so it brought all the sadness back to me.    But we are trying to move on and boy does this worry me about how I will respond when our 13 year old dog goes!  It's not going to be pretty!!



So sorry about your hamster- they are such cuties but they don't ever live long enough.  We had a few when I was a teenager and they were such sweet little guys.

I agree it's even harder to lose a dog - you'll get through it when the time comes, but for now, just enjoy every day with your sweet pup.



keenercam said:


> QOTD2 ~ Tuesday: Name one thing that not many people know about you.
> 
> I was born blind.



Wow - I had no idea!  I'd be interested in hearing more about it if you wanted to share - don't mean to pry, though.



It's been wild times here.  Two birthdays in two days - DS yesterday.  He wanted coconut cupcakes.  DH today.  He loves Peanut butter Chocolate Chip cake like his mom used to make for him.  So along with the cinnamon rolls I baked for my older DS on Saturday, it's a regular sugar-fest around here.   And we are going to the nice Italian restaurant tonight as well, for extra challenge. I am, however, hanging in there and tracking well again (seems like I'm finally getting back into a normal routine after the nutzo spring) and my weight seems to be solidly in the middle of the maintenance zone again instead of the tippy top.  Whew. 

I took my new bicycle out for a ride today even though it was a little rainy.  I was amazed that my numbers look a lot like they do on the Spin class computer - my average speed was about the same, my highest speed, also about the same!  I love how far I can go on a bike, and I love the thrill of the speed a little too.    I found a very pretty local bike path that was very fun.  It went through some woods and by some water and was away from traffic for a while, too.

I also had a good swim at the pool yesterday.  .8 miles.  Which sounds pretty wimpy, I know.  But when I say 1500 yards, that sounds farther, right?  Or if I say 60 lengths, that sounds like a lot, doesn't it?

Update:

How can my weight be down this moring after what I ate yesterday?  No clue, but I was careful not to grossly overdo it at the restaurant.

I can't believe it's official weigh in day again tomorrow!


----------



## sherry

Originally Posted by my3princes  
I'm requesting prayer and good thoughts for my 12 year old son tomorrow. He will be having an MRI which is a follow up for the brain tumor removal that he had 6 months ago. Best case scenerio they see no signs of the tumor regrowing 

Thoughts and prayers


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Cow part 2.  I almost forgot to post this.

I painted my toenails last night.  I used a shimmery red.  Mostly because this is the only fun color I had at home.  I really wanted to get out to buy something new but never found the time.  I guess living at home with a dh and 2 sons toenail polish does not sit high on the priority list.  This is where I am realizing how much I have forgotten to spend time on myself over the past 5 years.  Thanks for making me see that Jen.  I am trying not to feel guilty spending sometime on me each day.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Cow Part 2: I had a pedicure and got my acrylics filled last night in a shimmery pink, not very daring but still summery I think! I do work for Disney so I cannot have nails that are too bold.

On my toes I had a cute little design painted, with a heart drawn in white and silver glitter polish around it! I love it!!!

I hope everyone is having a good week. I meant to exercise last night but was just too tired, but at least I exercised Monday and Tuesday and I have been eating good as well!


----------



## keenercam

*QOTD1 ~ Wednesday:

What is for dinner tonight?
*

We had Cheesecake Factory.  I was much better than I'd have been in the past, but not "great."  (more on that later)


*QOTD2 ~ Wednesday:


You are making a trip down the green mile... what is your last unhealthy meal? Healthy meal?*

I had my favorite meal at CF last night, so I am still lusting after that -- it was Thai chicken pasta with extra bean sprouts.  It is the perfect mix of peanut buttery taste and spicy with crunch and linguine and protein from the chicken.  Delicious.

If I were going to eat something healthy, I'd choose a huge salad of romaine lettuce, cucumbers & grape tomatoes with grilled chicken on top with no dressing. I LOVE lettuce & chicken together.  



brinalyn530 said:


> Oh, another hard one. If I did something bad enough to be there I wouldnt have an appetite my guilty conscience would have done me in a long time before the justice system would have had a chance! So, if I did end up at that point, it would mean I was really innocent, but apparently had a horrendous lawyer then Id choose Mortons or something super expensive and make the bad lawyer pay for it - at that point it wouldn't matter what the food was, as long as it was the most expensive thing I could find  !
> 
> Bree



This had me totally   I agree the attorney should have to foot the bill on something outrageously expensive.  LOL!



Rose&Mike said:


> We found out yesterday that we passed ROFR on our resale contract. Now I have to pay for it--not looking forward to writing that check. We will now have 150 points at SSR and 170 at BWV. That's it. We're done. No more addonitis at our house!



Congratulations on passing ROFR!!  Yeah, that's what we said after our first add-on, then we had an opportunity to buy points at HH and I just had to have them.  Then, DD was working at Disney when BLT became available and how could we NOT take advantage of the CM discount? LOL!!  Now, our kids talk about using our points (they are 22 and 17) and I have to wonder if we have enough.  



LuvBaloo said:


> I've read of people born blind but then regaining some sight.  Are you still completely blind?



Nope, not blind at all, though I have no depth perception, physiologically.  Since I grew up with no depth perception, I am actually able to compensate really well. I just don't see things in 3D like other people do.



my3princes said:


> I'm requesting prayer and good thoughts for my 12 year old son tomorrow.  He will be having an MRI which is a follow up for the brain tumor removal that he had 6 months ago.  Best case scenerio they see no signs of the tumor regrowing



Thinking of you today and saying a prayer for DS.  Looking forward to hearing from you after you meet with the doctor at 11.  



sahbushka said:


> Had a bit of a slip up today but was able to stop it before the end of the day so feel good about that.  Finished the C25K today with a 3.1 mile jog in 34 min 03 seconds.  Granted this was on a treadmill with no incline but that's the next step.
> 
> Take care all and don't forget to drink that water!
> 
> SarahMay



Great job, SarahMay!  Both on not going into a slide and also for finishing up C25K.  I think that plan rocks!  



corinnak said:


> Wow - I had no idea!  I'd be interested in hearing more about it if you wanted to share - don't mean to pry, though.



I was born blind and my parents realized it within a couple of weeks.  They took me to Wills Eye Hospital in Philadelphia (we lived in Brooklyn, NY) where I had really innovative surgery.  The problem was that my eye muscles were paralyzed/frozen.  So they replaced them with what was essentially rubber bands, and I was able to see.  They had to be replaced every couple years because they'd deteriorate and after the surgery each time, they'd patch my eyes for a couple weeks and then alternate between patching one and then the other.  I even learned to read Braille when I was about 7 preparing for what all the specialists thought would be inevitable blindness.

The treatment was state of the art back then, but now we know that my eyes learned to work completely independently of each other. The last surgery was when I was about 12, at which point there was too much scar tissue to ever do it again.  The thought was I'd lose vision before I reached 20.  I am in my 40s  and I can still see.  I am truly blessed.  The only problem is that I am severely near-sighted in one and severely far-sighted in the other.  I saw one of the top "muscle" specialists in the country in the autumn of 2008, but attempts to correct my vision have failed because my brain cannot process the information that is sent from corrected vision and I get double vision and severe migraines.  We've resigned ourselves to the fact that I won't be driving much longer and I don't drive at night at all except home from work and errands within a couple miles of our house.

So glad to hear you are enjoying your bike, Corinna!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Rose&Mike said:


> DS comes home tomorrow. We should have a good visit. He's only here until Sunday. I did group strength this morning and tonight we're supposed to go for a run. We're waiting until 8:00 because the temp is supposed to be 95 today. DH and I had a rather ugly discussion last night about the heat and walking some, but I think we resolved it. He handles the heat so much better than I do. My weight seems to have stalled. I don't think I'll meet my goal for this month, but my hormones are still messed up. I actually took a pregnancy test, but thank goodness it was negative. I guess this probably is the beginning of peri-menopause.
> 
> Question--didn't someone from the last challenge order a protein shake online that their nutritionist recommended? Thanks!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great! Think of me this evening. I will definitely be sweating!



Have a great visit with your son!!

My nutritionist gave me a wonderful protein powder that you can buy online. It's really tasty (especially the strawberry flavor and the chocolate mint flavor!). I buy it at the store my nutritionist works at (which is owned by the guy who makes the protein).... you can get it at www.integratedsupplements.com.



DaniB said:


> Umm... well.. I'm being a bad girl tonight. I know, I know...  Dinner tonight is
> 
> - BBQ boneless skinless chicken tights coated with peanut butter & ginger sauce
> - BBQ red, yellow and orange peppers
> - potato salad (with hard-boiled eggs, mayo, green onions)
> - my dad's favorite bread stick
> - a crystal light/lemon-line pop with strawberries punch
> - and a neapolitan cheesecake I baked today



Oh my gosh.... your dinner sounds SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good!!!



donac said:


> Goode evening everyone.  Graduation was hot with an occasional breeze.  I wish they had just done the walk in the speeches and then walked out.  During the reading of the names the kids kept blowing up beach balls and tossing them around.  ONe kid must have had 6 beach balls in his socks.  We watched him blow up one right in front of us and security stopped him.
> 
> Last day tomorrow  Finished cleaning my room today and grades are all done.  I have some paperwork to finish and signatures to get.  Then the big job is to finsh packing up the math office.  We have to move it.  The place we are moving it to is being used now and the person who has to pack it up is expecting a baby any day now so won't pack it up until maybe Aug if we are lucky.  She is not happy about moving but her stuff is for a club and this is for the math department.  We are about half packed but we need boxes and there are none in the building.  I think we are going to be using recyling buckets and make sure we have large signs on them so they don't get thrown out.  Our coordinator said she would do it but she is not even going to be in our building in Sept.  She starts a new job then.
> 
> Painted my toes a nice pink.  Since I never do my nails or toes then the pink is something new for me.
> 
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone.



Happy last day of school!!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Healthy Meal-----I definitley would not choose anything healthy...if I am about to kick the bucket I might as well really enjoy a good high calorie fatty meal with no worries.



I completely agree!!! 



DaniB said:


> I just have to fight the "cravings" when the kids drive me nuts.  Maybe I should take up chewing gum or something...



Gum is great. Munching on ice chips is another idea. Having a protein shake. Drink some water with some Crystal Lite in it.  



my3princes said:


> I'm requesting prayer and good thoughts for my 12 year old son tomorrow.  He will be having an MRI which is a follow up for the brain tumor removal that he had 6 months ago.  Best case scenerio they see no signs of the tumor regrowing



Sending good thoughts your way. Keep us posted! 



sahbushka said:


> Had a bit of a slip up today but was able to stop it before the end of the day so feel good about that.  Finished the C25K today with a 3.1 mile jog in 34 min 03 seconds.  Granted this was on a treadmill with no incline but that's the next step.
> 
> Take care all and don't forget to drink that water!
> 
> SarahMay



Amazing!  Whoooo Hooooo!!!!



tigger813 said:


> Skipped my walk which was a good thing since I was awakened by creatures in my attic at 11:30. DH thought someone was walking around the hallway and then realized that we had visitors. They carried on for about an hour but I was able to get back to sleep. So now I have to get an exterminator here this afternoon. Kids are spending the day at a friends while I give 2 massages and I also really need to go to the transfer station with all of our garbage!



I am afraid to ask what kind of critters. I am not a fan of critters. 



corinnak said:


> It's been wild times here.  Two birthdays in two days - DS yesterday.  He wanted coconut cupcakes.  DH today.  He loves Peanut butter Chocolate Chip cake like his mom used to make for him.  So along with the cinnamon rolls I baked for my older DS on Saturday, it's a regular sugar-fest around here.   And we are going to the nice Italian restaurant tonight as well, for extra challenge. I am, however, hanging in there and tracking well again (seems like I'm finally getting back into a normal routine after the nutzo spring) and my weight seems to be solidly in the middle of the maintenance zone again instead of the tippy top.  Whew.
> 
> I took my new bicycle out for a ride today even though it was a little rainy.  I was amazed that my numbers look a lot like they do on the Spin class computer - my average speed was about the same, my highest speed, also about the same!  I love how far I can go on a bike, and I love the thrill of the speed a little too.    I found a very pretty local bike path that was very fun.  It went through some woods and by some water and was away from traffic for a while, too.
> 
> I also had a good swim at the pool yesterday.  .8 miles.  Which sounds pretty wimpy, I know.  But when I say 1500 yards, that sounds farther, right?  Or if I say 60 lengths, that sounds like a lot, doesn't it?
> 
> Update:
> 
> How can my weight be down this moring after what I ate yesterday?  No clue, but I was careful not to grossly overdo it at the restaurant.
> 
> I can't believe it's official weigh in day again tomorrow!



Happy birthday to your DH and to your son!!  What is it with men and peanut butter cake? My dad, brother and hubby always ask for peanut butter cake for their birthdays? I would never ask for a peanut butter cake! Give me dark chocolate!


----------



## maiziezoe

keenercam said:


> If I were going to eat something healthy, I'd choose a huge salad of romaine lettuce, cucumbers & grape tomatoes with grilled chicken on top with no dressing. I LOVE lettuce & chicken together.
> 
> 
> 
> I was born blind and my parents realized it within a couple of weeks.  They took me to Wills Eye Hospital in Philadelphia (we lived in Brooklyn, NY) where I had really innovative surgery.  The problem was that my eye muscles were paralyzed/frozen.  So they replaced them with what was essentially rubber bands, and I was able to see.  They had to be replaced every couple years because they'd deteriorate and after the surgery each time, they'd patch my eyes for a couple weeks and then alternate between patching one and then the other.  I even learned to read Braille when I was about 7 preparing for what all the specialists thought would be inevitable blindness.
> 
> The treatment was state of the art back then, but now we know that my eyes learned to work completely independently of each other. The last surgery was when I was about 12, at which point there was too much scar tissue to ever do it again.  The thought was I'd lose vision before I reached 20.  I am in my 40s  and I can still see.  I am truly blessed.  The only problem is that I am severely near-sighted in one and severely far-sighted in the other.  I saw one of the top "muscle" specialists in the country in the autumn of 2008, but attempts to correct my vision have failed because my brain cannot process the information that is sent from corrected vision and I get double vision and severe migraines.  We've resigned ourselves to the fact that I won't be driving much longer and I don't drive at night at all except home from work and errands within a couple miles of our house.
> 
> So glad to hear you are enjoying your bike, Corinna!!



I love chicken and lettuce too!!! However, and this is totally weird... I hate lettuce on my chicken sandwiches (or any sandwich). 

What an amazing and fascinating early childhood you had. How scary for you and your family.


----------



## happysmyly

I've been reading your posts this week--as I've been able to squeeze in a few minutes here and there--this post sure moves fast!  Thanks to all of your inspiration and encouragement and positive energy sent out this week--I am finally down on the scale--and hope tomorrow to post a loss for the first time in 3 weeks 

Before I started my next training I just wanted to share with you all the most tasty breakfast that I had by accident this morning.  Since January I eat Oatmeal most mornings--fills me up and keeps me going.  I usually mix in 1/2 oz chopped nuts and also a berry mixture that I make (I boil down the frozen berry mix from Costco til it's about 1/2 volume--so it's like a fruit syrup without the sugar).  Well - I ran out of the berry stuff yesterday and with the busy day - forgot to make more.  So as I am making my oatmeal this morning I looked around the kitchen to find a fruit to add--and all I had was one very ripe banana (almost too hard to cut it into the oatmeal).  I chopped up my walnuts and then enjoyed what can only be described as banana nut warm goodness... it was sooooooo tasty!  I loved every bit and am thinking I'm gonna have to make this a usual thing--looking for those bargain bin bananas which I usually just freeze for smoothies... it was good--enjoy!!

Have a great day!!
 Liz


----------



## Connie96

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Healthy Meal-----I definitley would not choose anything healthy...if I am about to kick the bucket I might as well really enjoy a good high calorie fatty meal with no worries.



Yep.  I also saw no upside to choosing healthy for a last meal.



my3princes said:


> I'm requesting prayer and good thoughts for my 12 year old son tomorrow.  He will be having an MRI which is a follow up for the brain tumor removal that he had 6 months ago.  Best case scenerio they see no signs of the tumor regrowing



Yall are in my prayers. My mom had a pituitary tumor removed back in 1996 and still has MRIs every couple years. We haven't seen any recurrence since and I wish you the same! 



sahbushka said:


> Finished the C25K today with a 3.1 mile jog in 34 min 03 seconds.



Outstanding, Sarah! 



corinnak said:


> How can my weight be down this moring after what I ate yesterday?  No clue, but I was careful not to grossly overdo it at the restaurant.



I'll tell ya... Metabolism is a STRANGE thing. I remember several years ago when I was working to lose a few pounds, I was being so GOOD and just got stuck for about 3 weeks. One day DH decided he wanted to McD's french fries and while we were in the drive-thru I up and decided I wanted a Big Mac and small fries. The next morning... I was down 2 pounds. Crazy, I tell ya!


----------



## maiziezoe

Good morning losers!!  It's a beautiful sunny day in Illinois. We haven't had one in several days. 

I'm a little bummed today. Last night the Blackhawks traded my favorite player... the one I named my dog after. Such a bummer.

I also found out yesterday that I have to have surgery on July 20th (nothing serious... having an endometrial ablation)... but my doctor told me I cannot do any strenuous exercise for 2 weeks and I was supposed to run my first 5k the weekend after the surgery. Now I am not going to be able to run. I was going to run it with my dad and brother and DD-13. Such a disappointment. Oh well... life happens. 

*QOTD1 ~ Thursday:

What is for dinner tonight?*


*QOTD2 ~ Thursday:

Tell us a little about your last trip to Disney... (if you haven't been to Disney yet, tell us what you look forward to the most).*

I think I am going to dust off the old sewing machine and make a dress or two and a blanket for Lord Stanley Byfuglien.


----------



## disneymom2one

QUOTD 1:  Morningstar Veggie Sausages and mini pierogies, plus salad and vegetables.

QUOTD 2:  We were there for a weekend right as spring break  - CBR for three nights and Vero for two nights (loved Vero) started but our last big trip was last Christmas - Old Key West and Wilderness Lodge.  It was a great trip.  Not sure when the next trip is.  Sort of taking a mild break but we'll probably do a few days at Hilton Head over Christmas.  We don't currently have AP's which is a rare, rare thing for us.


----------



## Connie96

maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Thursday: What is for dinner tonight?*



I went to the farmer's market again this morning, so I think I'm gonna make that white bean & veggie saute recipe that I tried a couple weeks ago. I may cruise the recipe websites for something new, but we'll see.



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Thursday: Tell us a little about your last trip to Disney... (if you haven't been to Disney yet, tell us what you look forward to the most).*



My last trip to WDW was Nov-Dec of 2005. DH and I (about 1 1/2 years before DD) arrived the day after Thanksgiving and overlapped a few days with his sister and BIL. Their kids were 16, 11 and 6 at the time so it was fun seeing them try everything for the first time. I had never seen WDW as crowded as that weekend since our previous trips had always been Aug/Sept. Then, come that Monday, I had never seen it as deserted. It was heavenly!  

My only regret is that I didn't "make" my nephew (11yo) ride ToT. He and BIL and I were headed over to ride RnRC and he kept asking "Aunt Connie, you're not gonna make me ride THAT are you?" and I kept telling him, "of course not. But, if you wanna ride it, I'll be happy to go ride with you." DUH!  He SOOOOO wanted me to "make" him ride it. I wasn't a parent yet. I just didn't get it.  He'll be 16 this summer and has no recollection of this discussion.

I also remember holding my youngest nephew's (6yo) hand during all the dark parts of the shows and rides. He was scared of the dark at the time, but as long as he could reach out and hold on to one of us, he was still nervous but never upset. He even rode Space Mountain! I was really so proud of him.

And, my niece (16yo)... aside from whining about missing her boyfriend  she and I had a great time too. She had been to WDW once before, when she was 3yo - she didn't remember anything from before until she got there and then had some memories of things she recognized. She and DN11 and I rode Mission Space together. I remember that she did enjoy it and she was really proud of herself for riding it but she was also certain that she didn't want to do it again. 

DH and I also had a wonderful time on our own after SIL and fam headed back home. We stayed at POFQ and just adored it. I especially enjoyed just sitting back and holding hands during a leisurely boat ride to and from DTD. 

I can't wait to head back there with him again - this time, with DD. OMG! I can hardly wait! 

(I wonder if everyone's responses to this QOTD will be as long as mine... Since Disney is why we're all here in the first place, I predict lots of pages will fill up today. )


----------



## my3princes

There was no sign of tumor regrowth in Hunter's MRI  I didn't realized how stressed out I've been over this, but since we got the results I haven't been able to stop crying.  I am so happy, so relieved.  Thanks for all your prayers.


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> There was no sign of tumor regrowth in Hunter's MRI  I didn't realized how stressed out I've been over this, but since we got the results I haven't been able to stop crying.  I am so happy, so relieved.  Thanks for all your prayers.



Wonderful news, Deb! I'm so happy for yall.


----------



## sherry

Hooray for happy news  Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Afternoon everybody

Been a busy little bee in the house getting stuff cleaned up.  Was supposed to have an appt. for window treatments yesterday but the co. was a no-show.  Have a call in to find out why but it hasn't been returned yet. I hate having the place look all nice and neat for a reason and then not have anybody show 

Tis very very hot today. Good thing my doggie is tired tired tired.  he's snoring away behind me currently Went to Brusters last night for Ice cream and found that don't do doggie ice cream anymore. Very disappointing. My whole day was disappointing yesterday. Still lost a half lb. with the house work though.  Waiting for Sat. for final weigh in though.  So we'll see where the scale lands.  

I should probably go catch up on the QOTDs.  Not sure if I'm going to catch up on everybody's posts though.  Was up at 9am, but having a hard time waking up today.  I am going to take someone's suggestion to start writing down what page I'm on though. then maybe I won't get lost again


----------



## keenercam

my3princes said:


> There was no sign of tumor regrowth in Hunter's MRI  I didn't realized how stressed out I've been over this, but since we got the results I haven't been able to stop crying.  I am so happy, so relieved.  Thanks for all your prayers.





I am so happy for you. I just cannot even imagine what you have been through.  Now, do something nice and relaxing for you.


----------



## tigger813

my3princes said:


> There was no sign of tumor regrowth in Hunter's MRI  I didn't realized how stressed out I've been over this, but since we got the results I haven't been able to stop crying.  I am so happy, so relieved.  Thanks for all your prayers.



What great news! It brought tears to my eyes!

My stress level is increasing by the second! Gotta take my mom to the doctor's this afternoon as her leg is so painful she can hardly walk. Afraid it may be a blood clot! Please send PD!

Don't know what the critters are...waiting to hear back from the exterminator as to when he can come. Of course, I have my next client in ten minutes so I will probably miss his call. I may have to wait until tomorrow for him to come but at least someone will be there all day!

For lunch I had a small loaf of garlic bread as I was stressing so much. I also had a SpecialK Mocha bar. Only 90 calories there. Drinking my water.

QOTDinner tonight will be salad and spaghetti.

Our last trip was April 2009 at AKV/POR! It was an amazing trip! Rode Everest six times and DD2 loved that! Also finally saw Nemo the Musical! Can't wait to see that again in December with my parents. 

Gotta go start preparing myself for my next client as he will be here momentarily!

I'll post again later! Hopefully with some good news!


----------



## jenanderson

Good Afternoon Everyone!  I am sitting at a dance competition today.  DD has her national competition so we are set up for sitting around all day.  



mikamah said:


> Congrats to all who did the cow, and to me and sherry for being the lucky winners of the prizes!!  I'm so excited.  Thank you so much, Jen.



YEAH!    I am so excited that you and Sherry are the winners for the prizes!!!!  I always get so excited when I pull the names and see who won!  I will be going to the post office tomorrow to mail out the prizes for this week.  



Rose&Mike said:


> We found out yesterday that we passed ROFR on our resale contract. Now I have to pay for it--not looking forward to writing that check. We will now have 150 points at SSR and 170 at BWV. That's it. We're done. No more addonitis at our house!



I am excited that your offer went through!  Lots more WDW trips for you!!!  



donac said:


> Last day tomorrow  Finished cleaning my room today and grades are all done.
> 
> Painted my toes a nice pink.  Since I never do my nails or toes then the pink is something new for me.



Dona - Good luck with your last day and moving all your stuff around.  I hate having to move my room so I totally feel for you.  Love that you did your nails!  



sahbushka said:


> Finished the C25K today with a 3.1 mile jog in 34 min 03 seconds.  Granted this was on a treadmill with no incline but that's the next step.



SarahMay -  WAY TO GO!  Great job on finishing the C25K..that is wonderful and I think your time was SUPER!  



corinnak said:


> Woo hoo, Jen!  I'm psyched for you!  It will definitely be exciting when you get to lifetime in 6 weeks and don't have to pay up anymore!
> 
> I also had a good swim at the pool yesterday.  .8 miles.  Which sounds pretty wimpy, I know.  But when I say 1500 yards, that sounds farther, right?  Or if I say 60 lengths, that sounds like a lot, doesn't it?



THANKS!  I really am looking forward to the NOT paying part of WW!

WOW!  60 lengths sounds AMAZING!  That is what you should tell people...it is impressive!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Cow part 2.  I almost forgot to post this.
> 
> I painted my toenails last night.  I used a shimmery red.  Mostly because this is the only fun color I had at home.  I really wanted to get out to buy something new but never found the time.  I guess living at home with a dh and 2 sons toenail polish does not sit high on the priority list.  This is where I am realizing how much I have forgotten to spend time on myself over the past 5 years.  Thanks for making me see that Jen.  I am trying not to feel guilty spending sometime on me each day.



I am so happy that you took the time for yourself and did your nails.  I think as moms, we often forget to take time for ourselves. 



Ltl Mermaid said:


> On my toes I had a cute little design painted, with a heart drawn in white and silver glitter polish around it! I love it!!!



Ohh...I love when there are cute designs!  I usually paint my own nails but when I go in and pay for my nails to be done, I love to get some sort of design on my toes.



happysmyly said:


> Before I started my next training I just wanted to share with you all the most tasty breakfast that I had by accident this morning.  Since January I eat Oatmeal most mornings--fills me up and keeps me going.  I usually mix in 1/2 oz chopped nuts and also a berry mixture that I make (I boil down the frozen berry mix from Costco til it's about 1/2 volume--so it's like a fruit syrup without the sugar).  Well - I ran out of the berry stuff yesterday and with the busy day - forgot to make more.  So as I am making my oatmeal this morning I looked around the kitchen to find a fruit to add--and all I had was one very ripe banana (almost too hard to cut it into the oatmeal).  I chopped up my walnuts and then enjoyed what can only be described as banana nut warm goodness... it was sooooooo tasty!  I loved every bit and am thinking I'm gonna have to make this a usual thing--looking for those bargain bin bananas which I usually just freeze for smoothies... it was good--enjoy!!



Liz - Thanks for sharing.  I also eat oatmeal almost every day.  I don't usually mix anything in but always have bananas in the house...now I am going to be inspired to trying out this recipe!!!



my3princes said:


> There was no sign of tumor regrowth in Hunter's MRI  I didn't realized how stressed out I've been over this, but since we got the results I haven't been able to stop crying.  I am so happy, so relieved.  Thanks for all your prayers.



I am SO HAPPY for you!  I felt so bad for you when I saw your posting this morning...worrying about a child's health is NO fun.  Then when I saw this posting...I was totally relieved for you.  My DS has had major health issues pretty much his whole life so I can relate the the stress things like this can cause.  This is WONDERFUL news!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Quit post to answer the QOTD, but first:

 for my3princes and her son's MRI report!

Now QOTD:
dinner - undecided, depends on the weather, as I am hoping to go running after work, and DH has soccer game, which I can take the kids to watch, so it'll be something quick and easy.   But if the forecast is correct, there'll be thunderstorms and so I won't be going out running or watching soccer, so I'll have time to really cook.

Last Disney trip:
March 2009 we did a spring break trip driving down to DL.  We left at about 7am on a Saturday and drove pretty much straight through.  Ended up stopping in a rest area for about 4 hours that night and go to DL by 3pm Sunday.  We had debated about not telling the kids where we were going, but decided to tell them when we woke them up Sat.  So everything was packed and loaded in the van, and then we woke them up and said "Good morning, if you want to go to Disneyland get dressed quick and we're leaving!"  Our oldest was 7 and did not believe us at first, and rolled over to go back to sleep.  Our youngest at 4 believed us and was up and dressed and ready in 10 minutes.  We figured we needed them to be excited about the trip in order to survive the drive, which they did really great on.
Had lots of fun, other than Ariel's restaurant losing my credit card.  (very annoying - server's attitude was "oops I must have dropped it, leave us a number and we'll call you if it turns up.  Maybe you should cancel it"  By the time I asked to see a manager and was complaining about the whole situation and poor attitude, they had found it.  We had mostly good weather, crowds weren't too bad, had a dismeet with folks from our cruise the year before and had a lot of fun.  

One of the neatest things was the girls were starting to want to be more independent, and on many rides, they wanted to sit together with DH&I sitting in the row behind them.  It was so cute watching them enjoying the rides together and pointing things out to each other.  
Then a slower drive home (actually slept in a hotel instead of the vehicle) with some stops at outlet malls along the way, and it was a great vacation.

Time to get back to work.  Need to paint my nails tonight for the Cow


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes--So glad you had good news.

maizezoe--I'm sorry the surgery is messing with your 5k.

Tracey--hope everything is ok with your Mom.

My DS is home and trying to take a nap on the couch. Our dog keeps licking him and throwing the ball at him, because he wants him to play. Even after 6 weeks the dog is always so happy to see him.

I can't remember if I posted this--but we ended up running and walking some on our run last night. It was still 90 at 8:10 when we started. Note to self--it's really hard to run more than a mile or two if you did an hour long strength class that morning. We still had a reasonable time. I'm taking today off from working out and it's kind of nice. DS has told me two or three times how skinny I look and that I look taller too. I asked him if his Dad told him to say all that, and he said no.

Hope everyone is having a nice afternoon. I'm just going to sit here for a while and listen to my kid snore. It's kind of nice.


----------



## brinalyn530

Its like literally 100 degrees outside and 50% humidity . It looks like its going to pour any minute now, I wish it would so it can cool off before I go home. I dont mind hot, but this is ridiculous! 

QOTD1 ~ Thursday:
What is for dinner tonight?
Leftover chicken (for me) and leftover spaghetti (for DS). Ill put a little salsa and guac on my chicken breast to spice it up a bit, and see whats in the pantry for veggies. 

QOTD2 ~ Thursday:
Tell us a little about your last trip to Disney... (if you haven't been to Disney yet, tell us what you look forward to the most).
Our last trip was last month and it was the first trip with just DS and me. We had lots of fun , got to ride lots of rides , and got to do the scavenger hunt at MK . Unfortunately, we also caught bronchitis , I got horrible painful blisters on our very first day from the stupid Crocs (which I am never, ever wearing again in my whole life !), we both sweated gallons every day because it was so freakin hot! , and I got some sort of allergic rash from the bleach or detergent they wash the sheets in . Needless to say, it was a memorable trip, but not necessarily for the right reasons ! I think this last trip burnt us out a little on WDW, between all the stuff that happened, and also because it just seems like were always rush, rush, rush while were there. The best day we had was the day we hung out in the pool at the resort because we just werent physically able to do anything else. Of course I was thinking to myself, we could so have saved thousands of dollars and hung out at the community pool for all the luck weve had on this trip! We are both super excited about our Dream cruises next May though, cruises are so much more relaxing than the parks IMHO. 

my3princes  Glad to hear the good news about your DS! 

I got everything I wanted at Ikea  last night! I struggled, but finally got it out of the car and upstairs, at least 500 lbs of furniture in three boxes plus the 4 doors and the accessories, whew! I even have the scratches and bruise to prove it! I think Ill count that as my exercise for yesterday since I slept in a little and missed my Shred workout. Now comes the fun part of putting it together I hope to get at least one piece put together tonight, and the rest done on Saturday (fingers crossed).  The guys in our shop at work are replacing my brakes this afternoon , so I may be late getting home, if that happens Ill skip trying to put anything together cause I know if I try to rush to get it done before bedtime, Ill get frustrated with it . 

Weve been super quiet here at work today, so bored . I only have two things left to do, that should take me all of 20 minutes, but I cant leave early because Im covering the front office and I have to wait for my car to be done. Guess Ill finish up and check out MSN or something. 

If I dont check in again before I leave work, have a great rest of the day and stay cool in the heatwave!

Bree (who is very bored today and enjoyed playing with the smilies in this message! )


----------



## DaniB

my3princes said:


> I'm requesting prayer and good thoughts for my 12 year old son tomorrow.  He will be having an MRI which is a follow up for the brain tumor removal that he had 6 months ago.  Best case scenerio they see no signs of the tumor regrowing



I hope only good news was received!!


----------



## JOANNEL

my3princes said:


> There was no sign of tumor regrowth in Hunter's MRI  I didn't realized how stressed out I've been over this, but since we got the results I haven't been able to stop crying.  I am so happy, so relieved.  Thanks for all your prayers.



That is fabulous!!


----------



## DaniB

mikamah said:


> Glad you're good with the suit.  I have the same swim suit in 3 different sizes that I've bought over the past 6 years.  I love the suit, the 18 is too big and doesn't hold me in enough, the 14 from a couple years ago is a little tight and hard to pull up, but i still can wear it, and the 16 is just right now.    Kind of like the three bears for swimsuits.  They are a necessary evil.



I do purchase particular clothing items I love in 2, 3, sometimes 4 different colors, but I never have purchased anything in different sizes!    That was so funny to read, but at the same time it makes perfect sense!!     I just may do that "just-in-case" one day...



corinnak said:


> Further down, it sounds like maybe you bought this at a time when you were also the size you are now - that sounds like a very good reason for your suit to fit!  Also, I was going to say, it seems like my swim suit acceptably well a lot longer than some other clothes - I think each garment is different.  PLUS - lucky you - you don't have to go swimsuit shopping now!    Enjoy the water and sun!
> 
> I can't believe it's official weigh in day again tomorrow!



LOL - so true!  No cramming myself in suit after suit!  Plus I will not have to spend the money, which is good as my son just broke his bike helmet   This weekend I need to purchase a new helmet for both kids, as well as sandles for both kids.  

I REALLY do not want to get weighed tonight!    I know I have gained weight this week.  Sounds like you should be down with swimming and biking!




happysmyly said:


> Before I started my next training I just wanted to share with you all the most tasty breakfast that I had by accident this morning.  Since January I eat Oatmeal most mornings--fills me up and keeps me going.  I usually mix in 1/2 oz chopped nuts and also a berry mixture that I make (I boil down the frozen berry mix from Costco til it's about 1/2 volume--so it's like a fruit syrup without the sugar).  Well - I ran out of the berry stuff yesterday and with the busy day - forgot to make more.  So as I am making my oatmeal this morning I looked around the kitchen to find a fruit to add--and all I had was one very ripe banana (almost too hard to cut it into the oatmeal).  I chopped up my walnuts and then enjoyed what can only be described as banana nut warm goodness... it was sooooooo tasty!  I loved every bit and am thinking I'm gonna have to make this a usual thing--looking for those bargain bin bananas which I usually just freeze for smoothies... it was good--enjoy!!



That sounds good!  I should eat oatmeal more as I hear it helps reduce cholestrol (SP) - of which I need to reduce!



> *QOTD1 ~ Thursday:  What is for dinner tonight?*
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Thursday:  Tell us a little about your last trip to Disney... (if you haven't been to Disney yet, tell us what you look forward to the most).*



It is 4:12pm and I still have not a clue!  I think I'm drinking a V8 but I better figure something out for the rest of the family. 

First trip coming up.  There's just so much I'm looking forward to!  First plane ride, pirates & pals cruise, TSM, CSR's pool - everything!



my3princes said:


> There was no sign of tumor regrowth in Hunter's MRI  I didn't realized how stressed out I've been over this, but since we got the results I haven't been able to stop crying.  I am so happy, so relieved.  Thanks for all your prayers.



Ohh I'm so glad to hear this!  What wonderful news!!!


----------



## Craftydawn

jenanderson said:


> Great job on the walk!    Doesn't it feel great when you accomplish what you want?  I am really proud of you with the cake as well.  I am also finding that most foods that I thought I wanted to eat are not worth it.  I do a lot of one or two bites and then throw the rest away.
> 
> Off to do a bit of work on my resume but my reward is to come back and post again in a bit!    We are sending our teaching resumes to FLORIDA this week and it is a bit crazy to think that we might consider a cross country move.    I am not sure how I feel about teaching in Florida but I would totally love living there and not dealing with our bitter cold winters any more.



Good luck with sending the resumes! DH and I are going to be moving to FL in the next year or so. When I met DH, he was living in Florida while I was in California (long story ). He relocated out here to be with me and now California has just become somewhere we no longer want to live. There are many issues in California as I am sure there are in Florida, but DH and I want to move where he used to live. He has contacts for work (hopefully still around) plus Disney World is much closer than it is to California. What could be better??? 



jenanderson said:


> I have to start by saying how EXCITED I am...went to WW tonight and had lost 2.2 pounds this week and this puts me at goal!
> 
> Thank you for sharing about your SIL moving to FL.  It is such a scary idea...moving across country...but exciting.  One of the schools I applied to today was actually a charter school in Tampa.  Part of what scares us is that in Minnesota, we primarily have public schools where teachers get tenure and you can have pretty good job stability once you are there a bit.  In FL, it is a lot of charter schools and I think that means they can let you go at any time for any reason and that is a bit scary.  Still...we are looking!



Congratulations on reaching goal!! That is awesome!!! 



tigger813 said:


> Found out tonight that DH and I get to go to a Red Sox game next Friday night! DSil can't use the tickets so we get to go! Didn't think I'd make it to a game this year! SO this weekend is a DisMeet to see TS3 and then next weekend is the Red Sox! I'm so excited!!!!



I am so jealous and I don't think I will tell DH or he will want me to find a way to send him out to see a game too!! We don't get to see many Red Sox games in California so...

Have fun!!!


I don't have much time for any other comments as I am at work but I do know I will be walking tonight once it cools down and hopefully eating light for dinner since weigh-in is in the morning. This weekend will have to be inside exercise as it is supposed to 100 degrees on Sunday here!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

maiziezoe said:


> I'm a little bummed today. Last night the Blackhawks traded my favorite player... the one I named my dog after. Such a bummer.



Our dog is named donovan after donovan mcnabb the qauterback that played for the Philadelphia Eagles.  He got traded this year and we were devasted.  Not only because we were big fans but because now our dog is named after the quaterback for the Redskins. 



Connie96 said:


> (I wonder if everyone's responses to this QOTD will be as long as mine... Since Disney is why we're all here in the first place, I predict lots of pages will fill up today. )



Your trip sounded like such great memories.  Im sure my post will be long too.  How can you keep talking about your disney trip short when we are all disney freaks!!!!



my3princes said:


> There was no sign of tumor regrowth in Hunter's MRI  I didn't realized how stressed out I've been over this, but since we got the results I haven't been able to stop crying.  I am so happy, so relieved.  Thanks for all your prayers.



So glad to hear the great news.  Gosh I cannot imagine the anxiety that you must of had.



tigger813 said:


> I'll post again later! Hopefully with some good news!



I hope everything is ok.  Let us know how she is doing



LuvBaloo said:


> Last Disney trip:
> March 2009 we did a spring break trip driving down to DL.  We left at about 7am on a Saturday and drove pretty much straight through.  Ended up stopping in a rest area for about 4 hours that night and go to DL by 3pm Sunday.  We had debated about not telling the kids where we were going, but decided to tell them when we woke them up Sat.  So everything was packed and loaded in the van, and then we woke them up and said "Good morning, if you want to go to Disneyland get dressed quick and we're leaving!"  Our oldest was 7 and did not believe us at first, and rolled over to go back to sleep.  Our youngest at 4 believed us and was up and dressed and ready in 10 minutes.  We figured we needed them to be excited about the trip in order to survive the drive, which they did really great on.
> Had lots of fun, other than Ariel's restaurant losing my credit card.  (very annoying - server's attitude was "oops I must have dropped it, leave us a number and we'll call you if it turns up.  Maybe you should cancel it"  By the time I asked to see a manager and was complaining about the whole situation and poor attitude, they had found it.  We had mostly good weather, crowds weren't too bad, had a dismeet with folks from our cruise the year before and had a lot of fun.
> 
> One of the neatest things was the girls were starting to want to be more independent, and on many rides, they wanted to sit together with DH&I sitting in the row behind them.  It was so cute watching them enjoying the rides together and pointing things out to each other.
> Then a slower drive home (actually slept in a hotel instead of the vehicle) with some stops at outlet malls along the way, and it was a great vacation.



Sounds like a great trip.  Its so cute to watch siblings as they get older and you can really see the bonds form.  What a going on with your card though I would have been upset too.  Glad they found it.


I will be back later to answer the QOTD.  I am at work and need to start a meeting.


----------



## mikamah

DaniB said:


> I do purchase particular clothing items I love in 2, 3, sometimes 4 different colors, but I never have purchased anything in different sizes!    That was so funny to read, but at the same time it makes perfect sense!!     I just may do that "just-in-case" one day...
> 
> First trip coming up.  There's just so much I'm looking forward to!  First plane ride, pirates & pals cruise, TSM, CSR's pool - everything!


Funny, on the swimsuits, I fit in each size when I bought them. I was an 18, had lost 45 pounds, and went to 14, but have put back on 25, and now I need the 16.  But I'm working towards the 14 again, and since I didn't wear it long, it's still in good shape.  They're all different colors too.
So exciting you're taking your first trip.  We are going the week before labor day, I'm surprising my son, and I booked the pirate cruise too.  It looks like so much fun, and the reviews I've read have been awesome.  



brinalyn530 said:


> Our last trip was last month and it was the first trip with just DS and me. We had lots of fun , got to ride lots of rides , and got to do the scavenger hunt at MK . Unfortunately, we also caught bronchitis , I got horrible painful blisters on our very first day from the stupid Crocs (which I am never, ever wearing again in my whole life !), we both sweated gallons every day because it was so freakin hot! , and I got some sort of allergic rash from the bleach or detergent they wash the sheets in . Needless to say, it was a memorable trip, but not necessarily for the right reasons ! I think this last trip burnt us out a little on WDW, between all the stuff that happened, and also because it just seems like were always rush, rush, rush while were there. The best day we had was the day we hung out in the pool at the resort because we just werent physically able to do anything else. Of course I was thinking to myself, we could so have saved thousands of dollars and hung out at the community pool for all the luck weve had on this trip! We are both super excited about our Dream cruises next May though, cruises are so much more relaxing than the parks IMHO.


Ooooh, sounds like you had some tough days on your trip.  The heat makes me nervous about our august trip, but I say I'm going to take it easy and not rush like crazy, but I know once we get there, I want to do everything.  
I've only heard amazing things about the cruises, and am planning to do one for my 50th bday in 2014.



Rose&Mike said:


> My DS is home and trying to take a nap on the couch. Our dog keeps licking him and throwing the ball at him, because he wants him to play. Even after 6 weeks the dog is always so happy to see him.
> 
> I can't remember if I posted this--but we ended up running and walking some on our run last night. It was still 90 at 8:10 when we started. Note to self--it's really hard to run more than a mile or two if you did an hour long strength class that morning. We still had a reasonable time. I'm taking today off from working out and it's kind of nice. DS has told me two or three times how skinny I look and that I look taller too. I asked him if his Dad told him to say all that, and he said no.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice afternoon. I'm just going to sit here for a while and listen to my kid snore. It's kind of nice.


I know you'll be enjoying your time with ds.  How sweet, he noticed how good you look too.  I thought of you today at Toy story 3.  It was soooooo good, and so touching.  You should take ds to see it with you.  I bet he and you would both enjoy it together.   And yes, I did shed a few tears, but tried not to disrupt the others with any sobbing. 



tigger813 said:


> My stress level is increasing by the second! Gotta take my mom to the doctor's this afternoon as her leg is so painful she can hardly walk. Afraid it may be a blood clot! Please send PD!


Sending prayers and good thoughts for your mom.  Hope everything is ok.  



my3princes said:


> There was no sign of tumor regrowth in Hunter's MRI  I didn't realized how stressed out I've been over this, but since we got the results I haven't been able to stop crying.  I am so happy, so relieved.  Thanks for all your prayers.


I'm so happy to hear that.   It must have been so stressful, and hard to keep it all in so as not to upset him as well.  I'm so relieved for you all. 



Connie96 said:


> My only regret is that I didn't "make" my nephew (11yo) ride ToT. He and BIL and I were headed over to ride RnRC and he kept asking "Aunt Connie, you're not gonna make me ride THAT are you?" and I kept telling him, "of course not. But, if you wanna ride it, I'll be happy to go ride with you." DUH!  He SOOOOO wanted me to "make" him ride it. I wasn't a parent yet. I just didn't get it.  He'll be 16 this summer and has no recollection of this discussion.


I love reading everyones disney memories, and this made me laugh.  I paid my son 20 dollars to go on TOT with me last year because we went alone, and its my favorite ride, but let me tell you, he was absolutely terrified, and I didn't enjoy it at all and I felt awful.  He got over it quickly, and was so proud he did it, but I don't know if he'll do it again.  So, funny, I just asked him if he would ever do it again, and he said, " yes, even though I hate it, I will do it for you."  



maiziezoe said:


> Good morning losers!!  It's a beautiful sunny day in Illinois. We haven't had one in several days.
> 
> I'm a little bummed today. Last night the Blackhawks traded my favorite player... the one I named my dog after. Such a bummer.
> 
> I also found out yesterday that I have to have surgery on July 20th (nothing serious... having an endometrial ablation)... but my doctor told me I cannot do any strenuous exercise for 2 weeks and I was supposed to run my first 5k the weekend after the surgery. Now I am not going to be able to run. I was going to run it with my dad and brother and DD-13. Such a disappointment. Oh well... life happens.


So sorry about the blackhawks trading your player, and about the surgery interfering with your race.  I hope you can find another race to take it's place that your family could run with you. 



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Thursday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?*


Went to Acapulco's restaurant after the movie and I had chips and queso, salsa, half a chicken burrito with guacamole, refried beans rice, and a raspberry margarita, and a few bites of fried ice cream.  Can you say totally off program.  And I felt gross.  On the plus side of my day, I ran/walked 3.7 miles this morning in the heat, and am done eating for the day.  



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD2 ~ Thursday:
> 
> Tell us a little about your last trip to Disney... (if you haven't been to Disney yet, tell us what you look forward to the most).*


We went in november with my brother, sil and niece who is the same age as Michael.  We stayed at Pop, and this was our second trip with them, we had so much fun.  The kids got along so well, and we were able to relax and have some adult conversation.  We did the dining plan, and had so much fun at 50s prime time, and in Germany.  The kim possible missions were a big hit in epcot as well, as we drank some frozen margaritas.  We all loved the hoop de doo revue, and after that we took our time getting to the boat, and played on the playground for a while.  We spend an afternoon at the pool and just relaxed a bit too.  I had ordered some tye dye mickey shirts which were a big hit and it was so fun to wear matching shirts and make a bit of a spectacle of ourselves.  

Great question, Ann.  Love reading everyone's disney stories, and they can never be too long for me.  

Have a nice evening everyone.

I think this is your fault since I quoted you Bree, but i had too many images and had to remove some!  I didn't know there was a limit.


----------



## pinkle

myprincess3......what good news  what a load off, you have good reason to cry.  Answered prayer is so awesome 

QOTD.....supper today is mixed greens, topped with cucumber, beets, blueberries and almonds...drizzled with balsamic and olive oil 
Weigh in tomorrow, I had a rough start this week so I hope everything balances out!!!!!


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> Good morning losers!!  It's a beautiful sunny day in Illinois. We haven't had one in several days.
> 
> I'm a little bummed today. Last night the Blackhawks traded my favorite player... the one I named my dog after. Such a bummer.
> 
> I also found out yesterday that I have to have surgery on July 20th (nothing serious... having an endometrial ablation)... but my doctor told me I cannot do any strenuous exercise for 2 weeks and I was supposed to run my first 5k the weekend after the surgery. Now I am not going to be able to run. I was going to run it with my dad and brother and DD-13. Such a disappointment. Oh well... life happens.
> 
> *QOTD1 ~ Thursday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?*
> 
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Thursday:
> 
> Tell us a little about your last trip to Disney... (if you haven't been to Disney yet, tell us what you look forward to the most).*
> 
> I think I am going to dust off the old sewing machine and make a dress or two and a blanket for Lord Stanley Byfuglien.



Oh Ann no dresses for Lord Stanley please - he'll be so humiliated!    Just think, he will always remind your your Hawks glory year so it's okay that your favorite player was traded.



my3princes said:


> There was no sign of tumor regrowth in Hunter's MRI  I didn't realized how stressed out I've been over this, but since we got the results I haven't been able to stop crying.  I am so happy, so relieved.  Thanks for all your prayers.



  That it fantastic!!



tigger813 said:


> What great news! It brought tears to my eyes!
> 
> My stress level is increasing by the second! Gotta take my mom to the doctor's this afternoon as her leg is so painful she can hardly walk. Afraid it may be a blood clot! Please send PD!
> 
> Don't know what the critters are...waiting to hear back from the exterminator as to when he can come. Of course, I have my next client in ten minutes so I will probably miss his call. I may have to wait until tomorrow for him to come but at least someone will be there all day!
> 
> For lunch I had a small loaf of garlic bread as I was stressing so much. I also had a SpecialK Mocha bar. Only 90 calories there. Drinking my water.
> 
> QOTDinner tonight will be salad and spaghetti.
> 
> Our last trip was April 2009 at AKV/POR! It was an amazing trip! Rode Everest six times and DD2 loved that! Also finally saw Nemo the Musical! Can't wait to see that again in December with my parents.
> 
> Gotta go start preparing myself for my next client as he will be here momentarily!
> 
> I'll post again later! Hopefully with some good news!



Pixie dust to you for your mom!!  And getting rid of the critters. 

QOTD:  Dinner - cheer practice and dh bowling = rozini spaghetti 

Last trip to WDW:  hmmm, we went last summer and spent a few nights at WL, AKL, and SSR but didn't go into the parks; it was a lot of fun and very relaxing. DD and I went to DTD for the day while my mom was in hospice last year - we actually went on Earth Day and had so much fun with the activities, it was a fantastic much needed break. 

I think it might have been two years since we've been in the parks - in fact I'm sure of it.  Two years this summer - wow!  We stayed at my parents and went for daytrips.  Last year my mom got sick and I haven't wanted to go back to Orlando since then, although I have been to see my dad.  Sorry, I'm not trying to make a happy question a downer.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD- Dinner?  Tonight I did not get home from work until 745pm   It was a really long day.  My dh was tired so he decided not to make dinner.  The kids had ellios pizza and applesauce and my dh ate hotdogs and mac and cheese.  Because there is a food shortage in my house (need to get to the store) I just at a hot dog.  I probably will have a small snack later like a 100cal snack pack or granola bar after my run.  

QOTD- Disney Trip! Love this question, Thanks ann.

We took our first family trip in sept 09.  My kids first trip but dh and I had been a number of times before including our honeymoon at AKL.
Here are the highlights:
Seeing my kids just really enjoy themselves, spending time at the pool and my 4 year old got brave and began swimming under water, Breakfast at Ohana's  and chef mickey's, lunch at whispering canyon cafe, Dinner at Plaza, Yak and Yeti, and Cape may buffett (my fav.).  Seeing my kids get excited to see the characters...my 4 year old posing with the power rangers.  Watching my kids participate in the ohana parade and WCC hobby horse parade.  Waking up knowing the fun the day would hold.  Seeing the parades.  MNSSHP and making it until midnight with no meltdowns.  Riding the rides at MK that night with no lines and holding on to every moment we had left.  Most of all just spending an uninteruppted week with my husband and kids and really feeling like a family.  These will be memories I hold dear to me forever.  I cant wait to go back again.


----------



## pjlla

maiziezoe said:


> That is exciting!! Did your DH help deliver him?



No... since we were driving through town at a slightly insane speed, DH called the town pd to let them know to PLEASE not stop him.  They asked if we wanted an ambulance and I thought I'd be more comfortable (I was on my hands and knees on the back seat of our Saab 95), so I said yes.  We met the ambulance and crew in the center of town.  They tried to cut off my jumper before they got me on the gurney and I said "HECK NO, I love this maternity outfit!"  Anyhow, they got me loaded and we only made it about 2-3 miles before I KNEW something was happening. They pulled over, checked, me and DS was about to arrive. DH was following the ambulance in our car and he jumped out of the car (after pulling over, of course) and jumped in the ambulance just in time to see DS arrive.  He (DS) was actually born in his bag of water.... that is supposed to be lucky, I've heard.  He was just in a big hurry to get here! 

If we hadn't accepted the ambulance ride, DH DEFINITELY would have been delivering DS on his own!



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Wednesday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?
> *
> 
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Wednesday:
> 
> 
> You are making a trip down the green mile... what is your last unhealthy meal? Healthy meal?*



Well, we made went to Water Country with a group of DD's swim friends and I let DS bring along a friend, so we ended up staying together as a group and having dinner at the mall (not my first choice, but the kids wanted to go there).  I bought myself an expensive lobster roll at D'Angelos... ordered it with extra lettuce and tomato and ate it with a fork and ignored the wrap... so kind of a lobster salad.  Not the best and probably not worth the $10.

My last meal....definitely NOT healthy.  Can't think of any main dish I would be craving.  It would definitely include "fair" food like fried dough and onion rings!  Plus my SIL's cheese pie (kind of like cheese cake).  A huge beer and maybe a giant margarita! And something chocolate.... like a pound of Lindt truffles! And movie popcorn and peanut butter M&Ms!  That would do it!!



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Thursday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?*
> 
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Thursday:
> 
> Tell us a little about your last trip to Disney... (if you haven't been to Disney yet, tell us what you look forward to the most).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's dinner was chili in the crockpot.  I made it a while ago and put it in the freezer.  It was supposed to be dinner on Tuesday, but I ended up rearranging some of this week's menu and it landed on tonight.  Kind of a hot night for chili, but it was defrosted, so it had to be used.  It was yummy, just not real appealing in this heat.  Also green salad and breadsticks.
> 
> Most of you know my last trip to Disney was in early May with DS.  We had a ball.... so different it being just he and I.  We ran ourselves RAGGED, lived on about 4-5 hours of sleep every night and saw EVERYTHING we wanted in just a little under 4 days!  Very memorable. We just got our Photopass CD in the mail last week and it was great to relive the trip a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no sign of tumor regrowth in Hunter's MRI  I didn't realized how stressed out I've been over this, but since we got the results I haven't been able to stop crying.  I am so happy, so relieved.  Thanks for all your prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO thrilled to hear your great news!  That beats anything else I read today!!  Sometimes you don't realize how stressed you really are until that stress is gone!  Take some time to celebrate this great news with your family!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My stress level is increasing by the second! Gotta take my mom to the doctor's this afternoon as her leg is so painful she can hardly walk. Afraid it may be a blood clot! Please send PD!
> 
> Don't know what the critters are...waiting to hear back from the exterminator as to when he can come. Of course, I have my next client in ten minutes so I will probably miss his call. I may have to wait until tomorrow for him to come but at least someone will be there all day!
> 
> For lunch I had a small loaf of garlic bread as I was stressing so much. I also had a SpecialK Mocha bar. Only 90 calories there. Drinking my water.
> 
> I'll post again later! Hopefully with some good news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope everything is fine with you Mom.  Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be brief but I need to share my lousy week.  I ate too much over the weekend, but counted it all and figured I would be okay.  (Popcorn, Twizzlers, M&M at the movies on Friday, b.day cake and ice cream on Saturday.... but Sunday was okay).  Well... I had a sneak peek at the scale on Tuesday and I was up almost 5 pounds!!  I looked like this... when I stepped on the scale!  I was truly shocked.  Of course, it threw me for a loop and I kind of threw in the towel a bit yesterday.
> 
> The kids and I went to Water Country.... I ate well for most of the day (we brought along a cooler full of healthy stuff and water) and even skipped an ice cream at the Dairy Queen at the mall, but returned home  still hungry and tired and gave in to some emotional eating. I shoveled in some couscous salad directly from the tupperware and followed it with a Rice Krispie treat.  I KNOW that doesn't sound terrible, but it made me feel really lousy and out of control.  PLUS I didn't get in a workout, since we were gone for more of the day than I anticipated.
> 
> I have felt really icky about everything today.... so much so that I almost skipped ANOTHER workout!   Plus the heat isn't helping me in the workout end of things.  But I have tried pretty hard to stay on track today and I forced myself into a 30 minute workout... should have been longer, but better than nothing.
> 
> I am truly AFRAID of tomorrow's weigh-in... but I need to keep reminding myself of the broken dish scenario and remember that it is just ONE DISH that is broken... and the rest of the set (the other 85 pounds I've lost ) is still intact and I need to remember how important that is!!
> 
> Plus I've been playing mind games with myself and my goal weight and thinking that 130 just isn't going to be low enough... and I think that by continually lowering my goal, I am setting myself up for failure.... because I will NEVER get to goal if I don't stop changing it!!  I am committing HERE to keep my goal at 130 until at least September.  If, after hitting and maintaining my goal weight for at least 30 days, I STILL want to lower it, then I will give it more consideration.
> 
> Thanks for listening everyone!  Glad to see I hit the BL list for this past week, but unless we have a Biggest Gainers list for next week, I'm afraid you won't see my name up there again soon!..................P
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

Thanks for all the PD for Mom!

Taking her for an Xray in the morning. Not a blood clot! It was inflamed and they took out 25ccs of fluid from her right knee! Very painful for her but it had to be done. They are testing for things such as lyme disease. Xray at the drs office was closed so we have to run over in the morning to check for arthritis. I'll let you know how that turns out.

Exterminator will be here at 8:15 to put traps around the house and in the attic. He believes it is mice since it was at night. We'll see if they decide to party tonight!

A little worried about weigh in tomorrow but I am PMSing and with all the stress I'm not surprised. I actually wasn't up too much this morning and got in no exercise but the 2 massages I gave. I did sweat a lot. Had spaghetti and garlic bread for supper. I'll have salads tomorrow as I should be home working in the yard. I am going for my walk with my neighbor in the morning so I'll accept what I get! I have been drinking my water but also had an alcoholic drink again! I really needed it! It is so blasted hot in my house right now that I'm typing and sweating at the same time.

Too add to my earlier stress my oven started acting up. Dryer is still hanging in there so keep the pixie dust coming for that!

In a separate post I will add my QOTD for tomorrow since my coaching week begins tomorrow! I did really well the week I was coach last time so I'm hoping for similar results this week!

Good night all!


----------



## donac

Deb, Congrats onthe good news.  

QOTD1 ~ Thursday:

What is for dinner tonight?

We celebrated my last day of school with pizza.  Not the best but I didn't overeat.  I also moved boxes for over an hour today to help pack up the math office.


QOTD2 ~ Thursday:

Tell us a little about your last trip to Disney... (if you haven't been to Disney yet, tell us what you look forward to the most).

My last trip was a year ago in Aug.  Dh surprised me July and told me to plan a trip for the end of Aug after my foot had healed from surgery.  I had the hotel and the flight booked within 30 minute of him telling me we were going.  It was just the two of us.  It wasn't long only 4 days but it was a lot of fun.  We took it slow (had to the  last day since the day before my knee went out on me).  We ate in Germany and at the Plaza restaurant (if you haven't been there it is really a pleasant place to eat).  We also ate at Trails End our last day.  I tried Rock N Roller Coaster for the first time.  We saw the new Hall of PResidents.  It was great.

This past week we got an email about a  new Disney special. l could have had the dinning plan(counter), hotel and tickets for $800.  He was this close to saying yes.  I would love to go but I really want to go for th40th anniv in 2011 to 2012 so we will wait.

Last day of school..  Glad I am out. We had 6 people retire and another 10n who either lost their jobs or we transfered from our building.  It was very sad.  A fellow I have been teaching with for 33 years retired today.  I am truly going to miss him.  It also means that I am now the teacher with the most experience in the building.  There is only 1 other guy who started with me and he is planning to retire in a year.

Thanks for the COW I painted my toes and I lloved the way they looked when I had yoga tonight. 

Have a nice evening everyone


----------



## JOANNEL

Dinner today- boneless pork chop and green beans.

Last trip to WDW. We went in April for a long week end to meet up with our DVC/Disney friends from Maine & Kentucky. It was fabulous. They had a room at Baylake and watching the Wishes was amazing form the 16th floor.  We did a few parks, sat by the lake and ended the trip with Chef Mickey's. It was great!!

Went to sculpt class this morning and walked the beach tonight. Only bad thing is our feet are covered in black tar balls!!!! So sad, some of our beaches are closed to swimming.... going to be a long summer!!


----------



## tigger813

Good evening everyone! Thanks to maiziezoe for being our coach this past week!

I'm your new coach for this coming week! I'm Tracey, aka Energizer Bunny though the batteries haven't been functioning well the last few days. But I'll charge them up for the next week! I am a licensed massage therapist and former teacher. I am happily married with 2 beautiful daughters who keep me hopping! This is my 3rd BL challenge and 3rd time being coach!

Thanks for joining us on this journey to good health! I've been trying to think of new questions and have two on my mind so far! I usually post the night before in case the morning gets crazy! Since I have to take my mom to the dr in the morning I'm posting tonight.

This question is about what helps us in our quest for good health.

QOTD: Friday, June 25th 2010: PT 1:What item in your kitchen has helped you the most in  your journey to better health!

Part 2: Name one song that really gets you moving! ( I need some new music for my iPod and would love suggestions)!

Part 1: I love my Magic Bullet! I use is almost every day to make smoothies! I actually started making DH smoothies today too! DD1 even had a blueberry and strawberry smoothie tonight! My smoothie is always honey Greek yogurt with some milk and frozen strawberries!

Part 2: I Like to Move It by Reel to Real from the Dreamworks compilation CD really gets me moving! I have it in the workout section of my iPod and in the Faves section as well! It's a great song to mow the lawn to.

Don't forget to email your weight to LuvBaloo in the morning and your COW results to jenanderson!

Good night and good luck!


----------



## N&B'smom

Hey everyone.     <---- that is how I feel right now   I truly can't get myself on track no matter what I do!  I don't know what my problem is, I'm usually the type of person that decides to do it and just does it.  This time I am just getting NOWHERE!!!  It's SO frustrating but it's MY OWN FAULT!!!  It's all within my control but I'm not doing it!!!  I am so not happy with myself right now and on Monday I leave to go camping.  My goal for next week is to just maintain.  I will try to eat small portions and to be active.

I did get some exercise in last night, my friend and I went on a very speedy walk.    I just can't get my food under control.  I'm not eating horribly, just not well enough to actually LOSE anything!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> No... since we were driving through town at a slightly insane speed, DH called the town pd to let them know to PLEASE not stop him.  They asked if we wanted an ambulance and I thought I'd be more comfortable (I was on my hands and knees on the back seat of our Saab 95), so I said yes.  We met the ambulance and crew in the center of town.  They tried to cut off my jumper before they got me on the gurney and I said "HECK NO, I love this maternity outfit!"  Anyhow, they got me loaded and we only made it about 2-3 miles before I KNEW something was happening. They pulled over, checked, me and DS was about to arrive. DH was following the ambulance in our car and he jumped out of the car (after pulling over, of course) and jumped in the ambulance just in time to see DS arrive.  He (DS) was actually born in his bag of water.... that is supposed to be lucky, I've heard.  He was just in a big hurry to get here!
> 
> If we hadn't accepted the ambulance ride, DH DEFINITELY would have been delivering DS on his own!
> 
> 
> Wow that is quite a story....is he still always in a hurry. Both of my sons were born early 3 weeks for ds1 and 2 weeks for ds2.  With both of them the labors were short and sweet.  A few hours a few pushes and done.  Both without meds.  DS2 I got an epidural but before they even put the med in he was crowning and I pushed twice and out he came.  A thank the lord for answering my prayers  Why Im asking if he is always in a hurry is because my too kids cant wait for anything. We always say that they were like this since birth
> 
> 
> 
> I have felt really icky about everything today.... so much so that I almost skipped ANOTHER workout!   Plus the heat isn't helping me in the workout end of things.  But I have tried pretty hard to stay on track today and I forced myself into a 30 minute workout... should have been longer, but better than nothing.
> 
> I am truly AFRAID of tomorrow's weigh-in... but I need to keep reminding myself of the broken dish scenario and remember that it is just ONE DISH that is broken... and the rest of the set (the other 85 pounds I've lost ) is still intact and I need to remember how important that is!!
> 
> Plus I've been playing mind games with myself and my goal weight and thinking that 130 just isn't going to be low enough... and I think that by continually lowering my goal, I am setting myself up for failure.... because I will NEVER get to goal if I don't stop changing it!!  I am committing HERE to keep my goal at 130 until at least September.  If, after hitting and maintaining my goal weight for at least 30 days, I STILL want to lower it, then I will give it more consideration.
> 
> Thanks for listening everyone!  Glad to see I hit the BL list for this past week, but unless we have a Biggest Gainers list for next week, I'm afraid you won't see my name up there again soon!..................P



Tomorrow is a new day.  I agree you have to stick to your goal and meet it and if after that you want to go further set a new one but celebrate the one you already met.  You are doing great we all have these slip ups every now and then.



tigger813 said:


> Thanks for all the PD for Mom!
> 
> Taking her for an Xray in the morning. Not a blood clot! It was inflamed and they took out 25ccs of fluid from her right knee! Very painful for her but it had to be done. They are testing for things such as lyme disease. Xray at the drs office was closed so we have to run over in the morning to check for arthritis. I'll let you know how that turns out.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your moms knee but glad it wasnt a blood clot.  I hope all turns out well for her and she's feeling better soon.
> 
> Too add to my earlier stress my oven started acting up. Dryer is still hanging in there so keep the pixie dust coming for that!
> 
> Gosh when it rains it pours....if its not one thing its another.  Here's some PD for your appliances.
> 
> In a separate post I will add my QOTD for tomorrow since my coaching week begins tomorrow! I did really well the week I was coach last time so I'm hoping for similar results this week!



Thanks for being our coach this upcoming week.  Looking forward to some new and exciting QOTD!


I just got back from running.  I was only doing a comfortable 2 mile tonight since I am running in a 5K race on sunday.  I decided to take the dog with me.  almost 7yr old choc. lab.  We usually on take him on short walks or he runs around the yard.  I seriously do not know what I was thinking.  By mile 1 he was panting so hard I thought he was going to die.  Poor guy.  Needless to say my easy run turned into a slooooow run because I was afraid something would happen to the poor dog.  At least I still got in the exercise and donovan will sleep good tonight!  

Tomorrow I am heading to dutch wonderland (amusement park) in PA.  My parents and the kids.  Dh couldnt get off of work so unfortunately he's missing out on the fun.  Cant wait it should be a fun day.  I saved up 24 Flex points just in case for my eating tomorrow.  I will be sure to drink alot of water especially because its going to be a hot one.  During my run tonight it was so humid and still 93 degrees.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

N&B'smom said:


> Hey everyone.     <---- that is how I feel right now   I truly can't get myself on track no matter what I do!  I don't know what my problem is, I'm usually the type of person that decides to do it and just does it.  This time I am just getting NOWHERE!!!  It's SO frustrating but it's MY OWN FAULT!!!  It's all within my control but I'm not doing it!!!  I am so not happy with myself right now and on Monday I leave to go camping.  My goal for next week is to just maintain.  I will try to eat small portions and to be active.
> 
> I did get some exercise in last night, my friend and I went on a very speedy walk.    I just can't get my food under control.  I'm not eating horribly, just not well enough to actually LOSE anything!!



Hey shelby, hang in there.  Ive had this problem so many times.  This time I made a goal for myself that really is a motivator....I have to do the work in order to meet the goal and I cant give up because it is a goal I am forced to reach.  I choose to do the princess 1/2 marathon.  It has really helped me to stay focused and not let myself get too out of control.  Im not saying you have to choose running or the same thing but really think what could motivate you and keep you on track.  Make it something that doesnt give you an option to quit.  Im telling you I was in your shoes so many times over the past few years.  I feel more confident than ever I will overcome it this time.  You can do it too!!!!  We are all behind you.


----------



## DaniB

pjlla said:


> No... since we were driving through town at a slightly insane speed, DH called the town pd to let them know to PLEASE not stop him.  They asked if we wanted an ambulance and I thought I'd be more comfortable (I was on my hands and knees on the back seat of our Saab 95), so I said yes.  We met the ambulance and crew in the center of town.  They tried to cut off my jumper before they got me on the gurney and I said "HECK NO, I love this maternity outfit!"  Anyhow, they got me loaded and we only made it about 2-3 miles before I KNEW something was happening. They pulled over, checked, me and DS was about to arrive. DH was following the ambulance in our car and he jumped out of the car (after pulling over, of course) and jumped in the ambulance just in time to see DS arrive.  He (DS) was actually born in his bag of water.... that is supposed to be lucky, I've heard.  He was just in a big hurry to get here!
> 
> If we hadn't accepted the ambulance ride, DH DEFINITELY would have been delivering DS on his own!



Wow, that was amazing!  I would have been totally freaking out!  What a story to tell your son and grandchildren one day   How old is your son now?


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> What great news! It brought tears to my eyes!
> 
> My stress level is increasing by the second! Gotta take my mom to the doctor's this afternoon as her leg is so painful she can hardly walk. Afraid it may be a blood clot! Please send PD!
> 
> Don't know what the critters are...waiting to hear back from the exterminator as to when he can come. Of course, I have my next client in ten minutes so I will probably miss his call. I may have to wait until tomorrow for him to come but at least someone will be there all day!
> 
> For lunch I had a small loaf of garlic bread as I was stressing so much. I also had a SpecialK Mocha bar. Only 90 calories there. Drinking my water.
> 
> QOTDinner tonight will be salad and spaghetti.
> 
> Our last trip was April 2009 at AKV/POR! It was an amazing trip! Rode Everest six times and DD2 loved that! Also finally saw Nemo the Musical! Can't wait to see that again in December with my parents.
> 
> Gotta go start preparing myself for my next client as he will be here momentarily!
> 
> I'll post again later! Hopefully with some good news!



I hope that your Mom is okay.  Health issues are very stressful.  I'm sure the critters can be trapped and taken care of fairly easily.


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)! *

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

It is summertime and that means it might be time to mix it up a bit with our Challenge of the Week (COW)!   Here is how our new COW will work.

*PART ONE:  *The first part of the COW will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit.  Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.

*NEW and EXCITING:  *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes!  I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:  *The second part of the COW will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread.  Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*COW 5*

*PART ONE*
Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
Journal your food each day (1 point for each day)
Spend 10 minutes on yourself (1 point for each day)
Eat 4 vegetables or fruits each day (1 point for each day)


When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days of exercising for 20 minutes
XX days of journaling food
XX days of doing something for yourself
XX days of eating vegetables and fruit

This challenge runs from Friday, June 25, 2010 to Thursday July 1, 2010. On Friday July 2, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*PART TWO*
Today I read a great article in _Runner's World_ about the importance of eating our fruits and vegetables.  It gave some great ideas of how to incorporate more of them into your daily routine.

Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one CREATIVE idea for adding fruits and vegetables to your day.  Share a recipe, a new way to prepare them, how you always are able to get your servings in, etc.  

Great Job with week 4 of the COW!  

Thanks for sending your information...I hope you are enjoying the COW and enjoying a healthier you!

Keep up the great work!
Jen


----------



## my3princes

QOTD 1:  Thursday  I had an Arnold sandwich thin with peanut butter and fluff.

QOTD 2:  We pulled our camper down to WDW for our last trip.  We were at Fort Wilderness for 3 weeks.  My parents were with us part of the time  and my brother and his family stayed at Pop Century, but joined us for some meals and lots of extras.  We did all of the parks, a fireworks cruise, Richard Petty Race Experience, parasailing and so much more.  Lots of fun 


Friday QOTD:  My favorite kitchen item is my breadbox.  I keep my Arnold Sandwich thins in there and I eat at least one everyday. 

Friday QOTD 2:Yellow Polka Dot Bikini   Actually Toes by the Zac Brown band is my favorite.


----------



## my3princes

I had to work tonight so I had to get my emotions in check before I left.  Thankfully we were busy so I didn't tear up too many times.  I am just so blessed to have 3 wonderfully intelligent, perfectly healthy and happy boys.  Now that we are past the MRI all talk is about our upcoming trip  We are going to the NASCAR race in Loudon for the weekend.  DB is bringing his camper so 9 of us will be staying in that.  My Dad is staying home so he will have my oldest with him.  Should be fun.  I'm bringing things with me that are good for me.  Weigh in tomorrow may not be good, but the stess is greatly reduced so next week's weigh in should be phenominal.


----------



## jenanderson

It's late so I am going to try to be short and sweet...

 To everyone who needs them today.  I always feel bad when people are struggling with their healthy journey or other things in life.  Here is hoping for sunnier days ahead.  

To our coaches....maiziezoe - thank you so much for a great week with wonderful questions and constant support!    tigger813 - thanks for coaching this week!  I hope to be inspired by your daily examples of being motivated!  

I have to share....just got home from a national dance competition for DD(14).  Her group did incredible and they got called back to compete against 3 other groups tomorrow for the top honors!  It is a huge deal because there will be only 4 groups competing that were selected from over 100 dances!  We are really excited (even though it means sitting at dance again all day tomorrow)!  

Time for bed so that we can all be ready for another great dance day!  
Later,
Jen


----------



## Connie96

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Friday, June 25th 2010: PT 1:What item in your kitchen has helped you the most in  your journey to better health!


My food scale, I guess. It's not sexy, but it keeps me from overfilling my cereal bowl every morning.



tigger813 said:


> Part 2: Name one song that really gets you moving! ( I need some new music for my iPod and would love suggestions)!


How about.... FOOTLOOSE.  Really. It's hard to sit still for that one.


----------



## disneymom2one

QUOTD 1:  Not sure ... probably an abundance of measuring cups

QUOTD: "A Dream is Your Wish Your Heart Makes" - the treadmill time flies by with that song.


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  I'd have to say my food scale is my biggest helper

Song - Crazy Frog! We Like to Party


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> It's late so I am going to try to be short and sweet...
> 
> To everyone who needs them today.  I always feel bad when people are struggling with their healthy journey or other things in life.  Here is hoping for sunnier days ahead.
> 
> To our coaches....maiziezoe - thank you so much for a great week with wonderful questions and constant support!    tigger813 - thanks for coaching this week!  I hope to be inspired by your daily examples of being motivated!
> 
> I have to share....just got home from a national dance competition for DD(14).  Her group did incredible and they got called back to compete against 3 other groups tomorrow for the top honors!  It is a huge deal because there will be only 4 groups competing that were selected from over 100 dances!  We are really excited (even though it means sitting at dance again all day tomorrow)!
> 
> Time for bed so that we can all be ready for another great dance day!
> Later,
> Jen



 for your daughter.  Thats awesome!!!! Have fun at another long day of dancing girlies.


QOTD#1- My rachel ray garbage bowl....sounds funny but it was 20 some dollars so its my favorite thing to use so I often try to plan things that I have to cut like veggies or fruits so I can throw the peels and stuff in the bowl.  I know Im a little strange but its made me want to eat at home more.

QOTD#2- Eye of the Tiger "from the Rocky movies"


----------



## N&B'smom

So, just weighed myself and it's no surprise...I'm up 1lb.  It's my own fault...I need to REALLY get going but keep messing myself up.  Now this week I will be away camping...we'll see how that goes!  

QOTD 1 - no clue!

QOTD 2 - Pink!  Get The Party Started


----------



## JOANNEL

I have good news, down three this week!!

Thanks all I could not do this alone!!


----------



## JOANNEL

I have bunco tonight and the theme is mexican. Any suggestions as to what I should bring that would be healthy? I am a weird/picky eater, I don;t like onions,tomatoes olives.


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone! Crazy busy today, but wanted to thank maiziezoe for being a great coach.  Looking forward to Tracey's coaching this week, too!

I am thrilled to be down a whole pound with the insanity of the week.  Hoping next week will be even better.  

Have a great weekend, everyone, since I'll be away and not able to check in here.  Hugs to all!


----------



## maiziezoe

my3princes said:


> There was no sign of tumor regrowth in Hunter's MRI  I didn't realized how stressed out I've been over this, but since we got the results I haven't been able to stop crying.  I am so happy, so relieved.  Thanks for all your prayers.



Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Connie96

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD#2- Eye of the Tiger "from the Rocky movies"


This is one of mine too!  



Well, after totally blowing it last weekend (the whole weekend!), I was really just hoping not to gain, but I'm actually down for the week!!! More so than last week even! Woohoo!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Octoberbride03 said:


> Afternoon everybody
> 
> Been a busy little bee in the house getting stuff cleaned up.  Was supposed to have an appt. for window treatments yesterday but the co. was a no-show.  Have a call in to find out why but it hasn't been returned yet. I hate having the place look all nice and neat for a reason and then not have anybody show



One of my biggest pet peeves!!! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Our dog is named donovan after donovan mcnabb the qauterback that played for the Philadelphia Eagles.  He got traded this year and we were devasted.  Not only because we were big fans but because now our dog is named after the quaterback for the Redskins.



Finally, someone who can feel my pain!


----------



## maiziezoe

pjlla said:


> No... since we were driving through town at a slightly insane speed, DH called the town pd to let them know to PLEASE not stop him.  They asked if we wanted an ambulance and I thought I'd be more comfortable (I was on my hands and knees on the back seat of our Saab 95), so I said yes.  We met the ambulance and crew in the center of town.  They tried to cut off my jumper before they got me on the gurney and I said "HECK NO, I love this maternity outfit!"  Anyhow, they got me loaded and we only made it about 2-3 miles before I KNEW something was happening. They pulled over, checked, me and DS was about to arrive. DH was following the ambulance in our car and he jumped out of the car (after pulling over, of course) and jumped in the ambulance just in time to see DS arrive.  He (DS) was actually born in his bag of water.... that is supposed to be lucky, I've heard.  He was just in a big hurry to get here!
> 
> If we hadn't accepted the ambulance ride, DH DEFINITELY would have been delivering DS on his own!



OMG!! What an exciting story to share with your son!! 



my3princes said:


> I had to work tonight so I had to get my emotions in check before I left.  Thankfully we were busy so I didn't tear up too many times.  I am just so blessed to have 3 wonderfully intelligent, perfectly healthy and happy boys.  Now that we are past the MRI all talk is about our upcoming trip  We are going to the NASCAR race in Loudon for the weekend.  DB is bringing his camper so 9 of us will be staying in that.  My Dad is staying home so he will have my oldest with him.  Should be fun.  I'm bringing things with me that are good for me.  Weigh in tomorrow may not be good, but the stess is greatly reduced so next week's weigh in should be phenominal.



Love NASCAR! Have fun!!  



jenanderson said:


> It's late so I am going to try to be short and sweet...
> 
> To everyone who needs them today.  I always feel bad when people are struggling with their healthy journey or other things in life.  Here is hoping for sunnier days ahead.
> 
> To our coaches....maiziezoe - thank you so much for a great week with wonderful questions and constant support!    tigger813 - thanks for coaching this week!  I hope to be inspired by your daily examples of being motivated!
> 
> I have to share....just got home from a national dance competition for DD(14).  Her group did incredible and they got called back to compete against 3 other groups tomorrow for the top honors!  It is a huge deal because there will be only 4 groups competing that were selected from over 100 dances!  We are really excited (even though it means sitting at dance again all day tomorrow)!
> 
> Time for bed so that we can all be ready for another great dance day!
> Later,
> Jen



Wooo Hooo for your DD!!!  Awesome!!


----------



## maiziezoe

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! Crazy busy today, but wanted to thank maiziezoe for being a great coach.  Looking forward to Tracey's coaching this week, too!
> 
> I am thrilled to be down a whole pound with the insanity of the week.  Hoping next week will be even better.
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone, since I'll be away and not able to check in here.  Hugs to all!



Awwwww.... thank you!!

Congrats on your 1 pound!!


----------



## sherry

Thank you Tracey for being this weeks coach.
QOTD 1- I guess it would be my blender right now.  As hot as it is, I'm enjoying smoothies as part of my meal.  I try to have a protein and the smoothie.  My smoothie is banana, frozen fruit, a citrus yogurt, milk, and ice.

QOTD 2-Song that gets me moving, Carry on My Wayward Son by Kansas and anything by Off Kilter.


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> This question is about what helps us in our quest for good health.
> 
> QOTD: Friday, June 25th 2010: PT 1:What item in your kitchen has helped you the most in  your journey to better health!
> 
> Part 2: Name one song that really gets you moving! ( I need some new music for my iPod and would love suggestions)!
> 
> Good night and good luck!



Kitchen item.... number one would be my food scale. I got it for my b.day last year (after making a specific request for it) and I use it EVERY DAY!  It keeps me honest about portion sizes.  Second place would be all of my measuring cups and spoons.  

Song that gets me moving best.... I really like the "Potential Break up Song" by Aly and AJ (Disney girls).  It is a good song and has a super running beat.  Second choice would be Boom Boom Pow or Evacuate the Dance Floor. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tomorrow is a new day.  I agree you have to stick to your goal and meet it and if after that you want to go further set a new one but celebrate the one you already met.  You are doing great we all have these slip ups every now and then.
> 
> [/COLOR]


Thanks for the kind words.  You're right.... I need to take the time to CELEBRATE my accomplishment so far, rather than be depressed about the little bit I have left to lose.



DaniB said:


> Wow, that was amazing!  I would have been totally freaking out!  What a story to tell your son and grandchildren one day   How old is your son now?



He is 12 1/2 and loves "his story".  



jenanderson said:


> *To everyone who needs them today.  I always feel bad when people are struggling with their healthy journey or other things in life.  Here is hoping for sunnier days ahead*.
> 
> I have to share....just got home from a national dance competition for DD(14).  Her group did incredible and they got called back to compete against 3 other groups tomorrow for the top honors!  It is a huge deal because there will be only 4 groups competing that were selected from over 100 dances!  We are really excited (even though it means sitting at dance again all day tomorrow)!
> 
> Time for bed so that we can all be ready for another great dance day!
> Later,
> Jen



Thanks for the kind words (bolded part).  GOOD LUCK to DD.  We will be thinking of you (and her) and sending PD!  Let us know how it goes.



jennz said:


> QOTD:
> Song - Crazy Frog! We Like to Party



I guess that is another version of DD's current favorite song "Vengabus" (AKA the Six Flags theme song).  It is fun to listen to.... but I find it doesn't have a great running beat.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD#1- My rachel ray garbage bowl....sounds funny but it was 20 some dollars so its my favorite thing to use so I often try to plan things that I have to cut like veggies or fruits so I can throw the peels and stuff in the bowl.  I know Im a little strange but its made me want to eat at home more.
> 
> QOTD#2- Eye of the Tiger "from the Rocky movies"



I love the "garbage bowl" concept.  It certainly speeds things up in the kitchen when I don't have to continually stop and walk to the trash or the sink.  When DD had guinea pigs I would prep with three bowls in front of me.... one for the food, one for the garbage, and one for the guinea pigs! However, my garbage bowl isn't quite so fancy... it is usually an empty Cool Whip container!  

Morning all!  My weigh-in was a disaster, as expected.  But I got my lazy a** out of bed and did a 4.1 mi run with a .5 mi warm up walk before breakfast, so I feel BACK ON TRACK!    I am trying to remind myself that part of my gain this week could be hormonal... I mean really, I couldn't possibly have eaten enough over those two or three days to add up to almost 5 pounds. Hopefully I will have a "woosh" this week and it will all be gone (or at least most of it) by next Friday.  

Lots and lots of errands to be run today, so I need to get moving!  Happy Friday to everyone!................P


----------



## maiziezoe

It's Friday! It's Friday! It's Friday! 

I took the dog out this morning and was stung by a bee. Dumb bee. I got the stinger out and put some after bite on it. My hand looks a little swollen so I am going to take some benadryl. 

I'm having a bit of an issue today. My step-daughter is here and she LOVES me... and loves to follow me from room to room. I weigh in on Friday's on the Wii... which is in the living room. I do NOT want to weigh in with her around. I keep trying to find things for her to do so she will leave the room for a few minutes but she comes back into the room before I can even step on the Wii Fit Board. I've already had an entire pot of coffee this morning while waiting for her to leave the area. Oy! I told my DH what was going on and he said, "just weigh in tonight after she goes to bed." WHAT???? He must have hit his head while he was sleeping because that is insane! Anyway, I will have to figure something out quick or it will be too late to weigh in today. I may have to wait until tomorrow morning.

Going to dinner tonight with some friends. I cannot wait to have some adult conversation. We're going to Famous Daves BBQ. One of the other ladies going is on WW too. 

*QOTD: Friday, June 25th 2010: PT 1:What item in your kitchen has helped you the most in your journey to better health!
*

My cutting board and my Santoku knives. I use them every day to cut fruits and veggies. Love them!

*Part 2: Name one song that really gets you moving! ( I need some new music for my iPod and would love suggestions)!*

I always listen to *Imma Be* by the Black Eyed Peas as my power song on my Nike +. It keeps me going to the very end.


----------



## brinalyn530

mikamah said:


> Ooooh, sounds like you had some tough days on your trip.  The heat makes me nervous about our august trip, but I say I'm going to take it easy and not rush like crazy, but I know once we get there, I want to do everything.
> I've only heard amazing things about the cruises, and am planning to do one for my 50th bday in 2014.
> 
> I love reading everyones disney memories, and this made me laugh.  I paid my son 20 dollars to go on TOT with me last year because we went alone, and its my favorite ride, but let me tell you, he was absolutely terrified, and I didn't enjoy it at all and I felt awful.  He got over it quickly, and was so proud he did it, but I don't know if he'll do it again.  So, funny, I just asked him if he would ever do it again, and he said, " yes, even though I hate it, I will do it for you."
> 
> I think this is your fault since I quoted you Bree, but i had too many images and had to remove some!  I didn't know there was a limit.


Yeah, it was a pretty rough trip, but we made the best of it. I was totally unprepared for the heat, it wasnt supposed to be that hot at that time of year. I told myself the same thing about slowing down before we got there, but when youre there in the moment its hard. Although, if anything will slow you down itll be the heat/humidity  you wont really have a choice in the matter! The only advice I can give you is take lots of water breaks in ACd places  ! The cruises are absolutely amazing   the best way to vacation in my book! You should definitely plan for a birthday cruise!

Your DS is so sweet  ! I convinced my son to go on POC and HM with me this year. He ended up really enjoying them both this time (last time he flat out refused to go on POC and I had to drag him into HM, but he rode the whole thing with his head shoved behind my back which was not very comfortable for either of us !). No amount of money in the world would have made him go on TOT again though, last time was the first and last time Ill ever get him on that ride!

Sorry about that! I was actually aiming for the limit, but didnt reach it . Thats why I dont let myself be bored very often!

tigger813  Keeping your mom in our thoughts!

pjilla  Wow on your delivery story! 

Thanks to Ann for being our coach last week and thanks to Tracey for being our coach this week!

QOTD: Friday, June 25th 2010: PT 1: What item in your kitchen has helped you the most in your journey to better health!
Definitely the multiple sets of measuring cups I have! I use at least one every day. 

Part 2: Name one song that really gets you moving! ( I need some new music for my iPod and would love suggestions)!
Pretty much anything that has a good beat that I can sing along with. Black Eyed Peas, P!nk, Lady Gaga, Rihanna, CCR, Train. I dont really have one song or even one genre. I get annoyed listening to the same music over and over again  thats my biggest beef with radio stations. Hello, there are more than 6 songs in the universe radio people! 

Jen A  Congrats to your daughter!

Ann  Thats so cool that your DSD loves you so much! It may be annoying at the moment since youre trying to weigh in, but it really is something rare and special that she wants to spend time with you. 

I was in a rush this morning and forgot it was weigh in day  Ill definitely weigh in tomorrow and try to get online to PM sometime this weekend. 

Well, Im trying to find stuff to do today so I dont fill up the smilie limits again! Have a great day everyone!

Bree


----------



## Rose&Mike

maiziezoe said:


> Have a great visit with your son!!
> 
> My nutritionist gave me a wonderful protein powder that you can buy online. It's really tasty (especially the strawberry flavor and the chocolate mint flavor!). I buy it at the store my nutritionist works at (which is owned by the guy who makes the protein).... you can get it at www.integratedsupplements.com


Thanks!



mikamah said:


> I know you'll be enjoying your time with ds.  How sweet, he noticed how good you look too.  I thought of you today at Toy story 3.  It was soooooo good, and so touching.  You should take ds to see it with you.  I bet he and you would both enjoy it together.   And yes, I did shed a few tears, but tried not to disrupt the others with any sobbing.


I think I'm going to just hold off on the movie for now. I am a little weepy as it is without any added stimulus. I've heard it's wonderful.



pjlla said:


> I want to be brief but I need to share my lousy week.  I ate too much over the weekend, but counted it all and figured I would be okay.  (Popcorn, Twizzlers, M&M at the movies on Friday, b.day cake and ice cream on Saturday.... but Sunday was okay).  Well... I had a sneak peek at the scale on Tuesday and I was up almost 5 pounds!!  I looked like this... when I stepped on the scale!  I was truly shocked.  Of course, it threw me for a loop and I kind of threw in the towel a bit yesterday.
> 
> I have felt really icky about everything today.... so much so that I almost skipped ANOTHER workout!   Plus the heat isn't helping me in the workout end of things.  But I have tried pretty hard to stay on track today and I forced myself into a 30 minute workout... should have been longer, but better than nothing.
> 
> I am truly AFRAID of tomorrow's weigh-in... but I need to keep reminding myself of the broken dish scenario and remember that it is just ONE DISH that is broken... and the rest of the set (the other 85 pounds I've lost ) is still intact and I need to remember how important that is!!
> 
> Plus I've been playing mind games with myself and my goal weight and thinking that 130 just isn't going to be low enough... and I think that by continually lowering my goal, I am setting myself up for failure.... because I will NEVER get to goal if I don't stop changing it!!  I am committing HERE to keep my goal at 130 until at least September.  If, after hitting and maintaining my goal weight for at least 30 days, I STILL want to lower it, then I will give it more consideration.
> 
> Thanks for listening everyone!  Glad to see I hit the BL list for this past week, but unless we have a Biggest Gainers list for next week, I'm afraid you won't see my name up there again soon!..................P



Hang in there, Pamela. This week is just a bump in the road. Thanks for sharing about the mind games. I am starting to do the same thing. I have a goal for this challenge/ my birthday, which is just after the challenge ends. The plan was to make the goal and then maintain until after W&D. Well, I've started talking about lower numbers. I'm 10 pounds from a goal that will be my lowest weight since I was in my early 20s. I think DH is going to get on me about this because I mentioned a lower number today and he said--wait a minute, get to your first goal and then get through the race and then worry about it. I'm glad he said that, because I needed a reality check. 

I know those 5 pounds are going to come off quick.



tigger813 said:


> Thanks for all the PD for Mom!
> 
> Taking her for an Xray in the morning. Not a blood clot! It was inflamed and they took out 25ccs of fluid from her right knee! Very painful for her but it had to be done. They are testing for things such as lyme disease. Xray at the drs office was closed so we have to run over in the morning to check for arthritis. I'll let you know how that turns out.
> 
> Good night all!



 Hope the xray goes well.



N&B'smom said:


> Hey everyone.     <---- that is how I feel right now   I truly can't get myself on track no matter what I do!  I don't know what my problem is, I'm usually the type of person that decides to do it and just does it.  This time I am just getting NOWHERE!!!  It's SO frustrating but it's MY OWN FAULT!!!  It's all within my control but I'm not doing it!!!  I am so not happy with myself right now and on Monday I leave to go camping.  My goal for next week is to just maintain.  I will try to eat small portions and to be active.
> 
> I did get some exercise in last night, my friend and I went on a very speedy walk.    I just can't get my food under control.  I'm not eating horribly, just not well enough to actually LOSE anything!!


 We all have weeks like that, Shelby. Try picking just one thing this week to focus on--like making sure you get enough water or getting x amount of exercise each day. Sometimes small successes really help to jump start things again.


mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tomorrow I am heading to dutch wonderland (amusement park) in PA.  My parents and the kids.  Dh couldnt get off of work so unfortunately he's missing out on the fun.  Cant wait it should be a fun day.  I saved up 24 Flex points just in case for my eating tomorrow.  I will be sure to drink alot of water especially because its going to be a hot one.  During my run tonight it was so humid and still 93 degrees.


I loved Dutch Wonderland when I was a kid.


jenanderson said:


> It's late so I am going to try to be short and sweet...
> 
> 
> I have to share....just got home from a national dance competition for DD(14).  Her group did incredible and they got called back to compete against 3 other groups tomorrow for the top honors!  It is a huge deal because there will be only 4 groups competing that were selected from over 100 dances!  We are really excited (even though it means sitting at dance again all day tomorrow)!
> 
> Time for bed so that we can all be ready for another great dance day!
> Later,
> Jen


 Too exciting!

Good morning everyone! I am down for this week, so that's always exciting! I think only 1.2 lbs, but as I get closer to goal it is coming off very slow, so I am thrilled with a whole pound.


Thanks Anne for being our coach, and welcome Tracey.

QOTD--my knives for cutting up veggies. We got a new set last year and it's been great.
Music--Bulletproof by La Roux, Lose Yourself--Eminem, Under Pressure--David Bowie, Behind the wall of sleep--the Smithereens, Escapade--Janet Jackson, So whatch want--the Beastie Boys. 

I could go on--I love my ipod.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LuvBaloo

For week COW4 - I painted my toenails with "mint sorbet".  
Looks like lime sherbet 

Thanks Maiziezoe for coaching last week! 
Early thanks to Tigger813 for this week's coaching!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Friday, June 25th 2010: PT 1:What item in your kitchen has helped you the most in  your journey to better health!
> 
> Part 2: Name one song that really gets you moving! ( I need some new music for my iPod and would love suggestions)!



Kitchen:  The freezer.  When I have frozen low-cal meals easy to grab for reasonably healthy lunches, I am way less likely to treat myself to A&W.

Song:  Hips Don't Lie by Shakira.  I hear it and I have to move!
I also have to agree with Connie, that Footloose is still good . 



jenanderson said:


> Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one CREATIVE idea for adding fruits and vegetables to your day.  Share a recipe, a new way to prepare them, how you always are able to get your servings in, etc.



Thanks for doing the COW! 

veggie beef stew, is a favourite meal of mine that is loaded with veggies.  I just use a small amount lean beef with:
1 can low sodium beef broth
1 can each of wax beans & green beans (I've been able to find low-sodium ones lately )
1 can diced tomatoes
about a cup of frozen kernel corn
about a cup of frozen peas
about a cup of fresh chopped carrots
about 1/2 cups of potatoes
I brown the meat, add the broth & the liquid from the beans, add the tomatoes, carrots & potatoes, plus some garlic and leave it simmer until potatoes get tender.  Then add the rest and leave it simmer for a while.
about a cup of chopped potato.  Sometimes I have to add a can of water to get enough liquid.  The starch in the potatoes will usually thicken the liquid up.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Happy Birthday LtlMermaid & JOANNEL!


----------



## Connie96

Oh, yeah! BIRTHDAYS!!!

 Ltl Mermaid

and 

 JOANNEL

I hope you each have a very special day!


----------



## JOANNEL

LuvBaloo said:


> Happy Birthday LtlMermaid & JOANNEL!





Connie96 said:


> Oh, yeah! BIRTHDAYS!!!
> 
> Ltl Mermaid
> 
> and
> 
> JOANNEL
> 
> I hope you each have a very special day!



Thanks.


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday to Joannel and Ltl Mermaid

Sorry I haven't been on much today. Been carting kids to get haircuts and playdates and then just worked outside for the last 2 hours pulling weeds and picking up wood, etc.

Still haven't heard back from the doctor about the xray. She's still in a lot of pain so they were supposed to put a rush on it! The tech did see a chip on her right knee so we'll have to see what that means. Of course Mom was being her stubborn self and pulling weeds and cutting branches which of course meant bending her knee! She makes me so angry because now she will be complaining and saying how she shouldn't have done it! DUH! (sorry just frustrating!)

Grilled chicken salad for supper tonight with strawberry shortcake for dessert. Also having some margaritas tonight! Watching some soccer now! It feels so much like Saturday. We are all confused!

I'll check in again later!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Happy Birthday Joannel and Ltl Mermaid!!!!

We are totally being lazy today. DS and I played scrabble earlier and now we're just doing nothing. Which is nice. My house is messy, but I'm ignoring it for now. I'm hungry today. Don't know what's up with that. DS is supposed to go out with friends tonight. I need to come up with something for dinner. Next week it is supposed to be back in the 80s for highs. I am so excited. We've lived here for 16 years, and I think this is the hottest June that I can remember. Sorry for the ramble... Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## wtpclc

Sorry to be MIA.  This week just overwhelmed me.  HOpe everyone is doing well!

Got lucky on teh COW this week!  Painted my nails a very shimmery pink MOnday adn always read vbefore bed, so I got my points without even knowing.    Still, must do better checking in next week.

Thirlled to deat. I am down 2.5 pounds and this week's measurement is 4 weeks, so TOM is the same.  Before I didn't know if my loss was real or not.  SO happy!!

Now, to keep makin gthat scale go down!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I have no idea where the last few days have went. My social life has exploded and I'm not sure I like it. 

I have read through what I missed, but don't have much time to catch up, but I will send out a few shout outs:

my3princes:  for good news about your son!

Happy Birthday to Ltl Mermaid and Joannel! Have a great day!

Thanks to Ann for coaching last week!

Welcome to Tracey as this week's coach!

Some QOTDs:

- For my last meal, which I'm not so sure I want to think about, I'd ask for a burger with cheddar cheese and both fries and o-rings with an ice cream sundae for dessert.

- Dinner on Wednesday was pot luck and nothing was healthy except some not very fresh raw veggies.

- My last trip to WDW was in August of last year. My mom and I were talking one night and she suggested going. I thought about it knowing that my parents would be the ones paying for it and then decided to get some prices. Southwest was offerring a great deal, so I didn't feel too guilty taking a 2nd trip in one year. It was a quick, 4-day/3-night trip that my sister and I loved. It was hot, but we drank a lot and took breaks. For a busy time of the year, we did everything we wanted to and sometimes twice. We even got a walk-up TS meal.

- Dinner last night was not very healthy: sausage and meatballs. I didn't journal my food yesterday, but I did roughly estimate and I think it fit into my plan.

- I don't really listen to music when I'm working out unless it's a C25K podcast. The WATP DVDs and the Wii are set to music, so I'm good to go.

- I'd have to say my measuring cups/spoons. I need to use them. I will never be able to estimate oil.

I took today off from exercising. I think Friday is going to be my usual skip day. I'm just too exhausted at the end of the work week to get up in the morning. I barely made it work on time today. I did, but I also went from in bed to the car in less than 40 minutes. Not bad considering I had to shower, make my oatmeal creation, and do a few other odds and ends before leaving.

Tomorrow is another busy day. My plan is to sleep in until 9 AM. I'd sleep longer but I just can't fit any more sleep in. Does anyone else see a problem with this? I'll weigh-in and then exercise for about 30-40 minutes. Then, I'll shower and eat breakfast. I also have to clean my bedroom. That should take me about as much time as I have before I need to eat something light and leave for a baby shower.

Sorry this was so long. Have a great rest of today! I'll try to check back in tomorrow morning in between checking off agenda items.

CC


----------



## jbm02

I just caught up on NINE pages of posts.  Holy cow.  Somehow only one of my multiposts actually worked so here are my shout outs: (and I know I am going forget a few...)

My3Princes - so so glad that everything turned out well for you and your son.!!

Jen - WAY TO GO, EMILY!!!!!  WOOOHOOO

Happy Birthday to Joannel and Mermaid! 

Songs:  I am going to date myself here.  Does anyone remember "Wild Wild West" by Will Smith (NOT the newer version that's out there...), Sin Wagon (Dixie Chicks), Boom Boom Pow, This Old House (Brian Setzer).  
Actually, I need to make a new playlist for my iPod.  So keep sending the song ideas!!!




N&B'smom said:


> Hey everyone.     <---- that is how I feel right now   I truly can't get myself on track no matter what I do!  I don't know what my problem is, I'm usually the type of person that decides to do it and just does it.  This time I am just getting NOWHERE!!!  It's SO frustrating but it's MY OWN FAULT!!!  It's all within my control but I'm not doing it!!!  I am so not happy with myself right now and on Monday I leave to go camping.  My goal for next week is to just maintain.  I will try to eat small portions and to be active.
> 
> I did get some exercise in last night, my friend and I went on a very speedy walk.    I just can't get my food under control.  I'm not eating horribly, just not well enough to actually LOSE anything!!



Shelby, I'm right there with 'ya.  I KNOW I can do it but I start slipping...and there I go.  I am pretty PO'd at myself for not being stronger.  And, PLEASE, PLEASE DON'T ANYONE TAKE OFFENSE - sometimes its hard to hear how well everyone else is doing while I feel like the loser who can't seem to get the scale to budge.  I think that is why I kind of missed checking in on so many days this week.  I had a HORRIBLE week.  I was up 4 pounds on Tuesday and am back down to my starting weight today.  Which is better than it could have been  but definitely not where I want it to be.  All I can do is take a deep breath and resolve to try harder this week....


----------



## tigger813

Had a not so healthy supper but I'm feeling relaxed so I guess that's what matters! Enjoyed a spicy chicken dip. It had low fat creme cheese, Mexican cheese, Franks' hot sauce and chicken tenderloins. It's quick and easy and that's what I needed tonight! Enjoyed my raspberry margarita!

Tomorrow we will be doing more yard work and taking a lot of stuff to our transfer station. We will also be watching the USA soccer match at 2 pm! I've got my jersey all ready to go! DD1 is having a sleepover with another friend and we will pick her up when we go to the transfer station as it's only a few doors away! 

Sunday is the day I'm looking forward to most as we're meeting a bunch of other Disboard members to see TS3 in IMAX 3D in Natick! We'll be eating at Kelly's Roast Beef after the movie! There are about 24 of us going! It's a great group of people that I'm really enjoying getting to know! Can't wait!

I hope to get a walk in at some point tomorrow and do either WATP or the elliptical at some point tomorrow! I also need to drink my water as I don't think I've had much today! I can't remember as I'm really tired!

Enjoy the rest of the night! I'm confused thinking that it's Saturday since DH was home from work!


----------



## tigger813

jbm02 said:


> Shelby, I'm right there with 'ya.  I KNOW I can do it but I start slipping...and there I go.  I am pretty PO'd at myself for not being stronger.  And, PLEASE, PLEASE DON'T ANYONE TAKE OFFENSE - sometimes its hard to hear how well everyone else is doing while I feel like the loser who can't seem to get the scale to budge.  I think that is why I kind of missed checking in on so many days this week.  I had a HORRIBLE week.  I was up 4 pounds on Tuesday and am back down to my starting weight today.  Which is better than it could have been  but definitely not where I want it to be.  All I can do is take a deep breath and resolve to try harder this week....



We all have weeks like that! I'm up this week but like you I'm resolving to "take a deep breath and resolve to try harder this week....". I'm glad that you see it that way! I feel the same way! I had a horrible week that fell apart at the end. We learn from these speaks and grow because of them. I am going to work really hard and when I want to eat stuff I know I shouldn't I'll remember where I want to be by my 40th birthday in August!!!!! 

Lots of hugs coming your way! We have all been there and we are here to support each other 100%!


----------



## pinkle

hi everyone....weigh in day was a liitle disappointing to say the least..........i've been eating well, but since my foot surgery I haven't been exercising/ That must really make a difference.
I love the QOTD for music, I'm going to go on itunes and add a  few to my running playlist 
QOTD:right now I really love to run to is :Hey, Soul Sister by train


----------



## lovedvc

Down 1.4 lbs this morning, that's puts me at 148.4.  3.4 lbs. from goal for this challenge.  I would actually like to lose 5.4 lbs to get back down to 143.  I'm gonna give it my best shot.


----------



## tigger813

pinkle said:


> hi everyone....weigh in day was a liitle disappointing to say the least..........i've been eating well, but since my foot surgery I haven't been exercising/ That must really make a difference.
> I love the QOTD for music, I'm going to go on itunes and add a  few to my running playlist
> QOTD:right now I really love to run to is :Hey, Soul Sister by train



That song has been going through my head ALL DAY LONG!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

lovedvc said:


> Down 1.4 lbs this morning, that's puts me at 148.4.  3.4 lbs. from goal for this challenge.  I would actually like to lose 5.4 lbs to get back down to 143.  I'm gonna give it my best shot.



That's great! I would love to see the 140s in the next few weeks!


----------



## pinkle

lovedvc said:


> Down 1.4 lbs this morning, that's puts me at 148.4.  3.4 lbs. from goal for this challenge.  I would actually like to lose 5.4 lbs to get back down to 143.  I'm gonna give it my best shot.



Keep it up! You sound like you are doing really well  I am 7 away from my goal and boy it's getting tough.....the less you need to lose the harder.  I haven't seen my real goal in 20 years lol 
All things are possible!!!!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.  Congrats to all who saw losses on the scale yesterday.    I was not one of them, so hugs to all those who need it this week, including me.

Thank you Ann for coaching last week, and welcome Tracey as this weeks coach.   

Belated happy birthday to Ltlmermaid and Joannel!!  Hope you both had a fun filled birthday.  

Kind of a busy weekend ahead.  I need to bake cookies and make fruit salad for michael's cookout after his last baseball game today, and tomorrow we're having my mom's mass and get together with family after.  We'll have some down time tonight, but I want to just chill out with michael, maybe watch a movie and play some games.  

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## MushyMushy

Sorry I haven't been around much this week! My dad is doing better. It ended up he has a nasty case of MRSA on his leg and because of his advanced age and poor health, he needs to be hospitalized for 1-2 weeks. Poor guy, the only people who can visit him  is my family because everyone else has some sort of health issue that won't allow them to be around the MRSA. 

My sister and I have been going over to his house to clean and disinfect. There is over 50 years worth of hoarding in that house, so it's so hard to see how or when we'll ever get done. We have hired a woman to come in and help us -- while we throw things out and organize, she scrubs everything down. My dad is going to be upset when he sees how much we've cleaned out. We're trying to be respectful while at the same time making the house fit to live in. Not an easy task!

My weight is up from all the fast food lunches and dinners. Bleh. But I think once I get back to where I'm eating regularly in my own home, it'll come right back off. 

Anyway, just wanted to let you know I'm still here and in it, but just facing a little bump in the road.


----------



## maiziezoe

Still cannot weight in because my step-daughter won't leave me alone for two seconds. 

I'm going to have to set my alarm for 4:30 in the morning tomorrow just to get 3 minutes alone... and that is ridiculous!


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> Still cannot weight in because my step-daughter won't leave me alone for two seconds.
> 
> I'm going to have to set my alarm for 4:30 in the morning tomorrow just to get 3 minutes alone... and that is ridiculous!



Awwwww she missed you and loves you!    Is she standing there reading this over your shoulder?


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning Everyone!

I had hoped to sleep in until 9, and then I decided 8:30 would be enough sleep, but I was up by about 7:30. I tried to fall back to sleep, but ended up getting out of bed just after 8 AM. I've planned my day out as best as I possibly can considering I am going to a baby shower 45 minutes away for almost the entire afternoon. The drive isn't too bad, it's not knowing exactly when I'll be home that's the problem. I have no idea what is being served as far as food at the shower, so I'm a little nervous. I am determined to journal my food everyday this week. Ok, five out of seven would be great, but it would be quite the accomplishment if I could journal everything I ate on a day when I had a party to attend. Plus, I have another party tomorrow, although I know it's pizza and ice cream.

I got in 45 minutes of exercise on the Wii. It was a good workout, but it takes so long to switch activities that my heart rate goes back down. I need to make it to the gym a few times this week. Ok, vent over.

I'll probably go to the mall after the baby shower. I need some pants to wear to work. I'm so hesitant to buy clothes because my weight fluctuates so much. But, I only have 2 pairs, so I better buy at least one more. Ok, vent number 2 is over.

Have a great day everyone! Off to PM my weight. I completely forgot to mention that I lost 3.5 pounds this week! Hoping to at least maintain that for next week. Also, need to PM my COW points to JenA.

CC


----------



## Dahly

MushyMushy said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much this week! My dad is doing better. It ended up he has a nasty case of MRSA on his leg and because of his advanced age and poor health, he needs to be hospitalized for 1-2 weeks. Poor guy, the only people who can visit him  is my family because everyone else has some sort of health issue that won't allow them to be around the MRSA.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let you know I'm still here and in it, but just facing a little bump in the road.



Sending good thoughts for your dad. I hope he gets better soon!


I have been off the boards for most of the week, as work has been very busy. But busy also means less time to look for food in the fridge and pantry. I have been drinking my water  and i made exercise a priority every day even with work being busy. It paid off....3 pounds gone this week! I am very happy with that number! 

I know I missed Ltl Mermaid and Joannel's birthdays..so hope you guys had great days! 

 I am taking this upcoming week off of work, and painting the walls in the living room, hallway, entry way, dining room and den! Going to be a busy week! We have a few fun things planned, so it won't be all work..but I am looking forward to the fresh coat of paint to liven things up.  And painting counts as exercise, right??!!


Happy Saturday everyone!

Dahly


----------



## tigger813

OMG! Been so busy today I forgot to post my question!!!!

Saturday QOTD: What is your biggest guilty pleasure food item at WDW? (Question comes courtesy of doconeill, my DH!)

Mine would be have to be the Fish N Chips at Yorkshire Fish Shop! I have to get it every trip!

DD1 has one that she wanted to share: chocolate croissant anywhere at WDW!

DH says his guilty pleasure is attempting drinks Around the World!!!!

DD2 says hers is chicken nuggets ANYWHERE in the world! (though DD1 had the ones at Marrakesh and they were DISGUSTING!)

I'M SO SORRY I WAS LATE! We've been doing yard work and running back and forth to the transfer station! Watching the USA soccer game! YIKES!!!!!

I have a list of questions ready but I've been so distracted this morning!


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  Zebra Domes!!  Yummmmmmmmm!


----------



## jenanderson

mommyof2Pirates said:


> for your daughter.  Thats awesome!!!! Have fun at another long day of dancing girlies.



Thanks!  It was so awesome and we had a great time!



N&B'smom said:


> So, just weighed myself and it's no surprise...I'm up 1lb.  It's my own fault...I need to REALLY get going but keep messing myself up.  Now this week I will be away camping...we'll see how that goes!



Hope you have fun with the camping!  



JOANNEL said:


> I have good news, down three this week!!
> 
> Thanks all I could not do this alone!!



  Great job being down three!  



keenercam said:


> I am thrilled to be down a whole pound with the insanity of the week.  Hoping next week will be even better.



  Great job being down when you have a crazy week!  



Connie96 said:


> Well, after totally blowing it last weekend (the whole weekend!), I was really just hoping not to gain, but I'm actually down for the week!!! More so than last week even! Woohoo!!



  Great job with your loss this week!



maiziezoe said:


> Wooo Hooo for your DD!!!  Awesome!!



Thanks!  We did a lot of cheering yesterday!



pjlla said:


> Thanks for the kind words.  You're right.... I need to take the time to CELEBRATE my accomplishment so far, rather than be depressed about the little bit I have left to lose.
> 
> Morning all!  My weigh-in was a disaster, as expected.  But I got my lazy a** out of bed and did a 4.1 mi run with a .5 mi warm up walk before breakfast, so I feel BACK ON TRACK!    I am trying to remind myself that part of my gain this week could be hormonal... I mean really, I couldn't possibly have eaten enough over those two or three days to add up to almost 5 pounds. Hopefully I will have a "woosh" this week and it will all be gone (or at least most of it) by next Friday.
> 
> GOOD LUCK to DD.  We will be thinking of you (and her) and sending PD!  Let us know how it goes.



It is great to read how even with a bad weigh in...you were back on track and doing your best.  I also love how you did not beat yourself up over it.  I really struggle with being hard on myself and not focusing on how much I have done and I love when you guys all remind us that we need to keep moving forward and focus on our successes. 

Thanks for the PD for DD...it was a great day!  



maiziezoe said:


> I always listen to *Imma Be* by the Black Eyed Peas as my power song on my Nike +. It keeps me going to the very end.



I love how this song is so pumping...I need to get it on my running playlist.  

How is your hand from the bee sting?  Have you figured out how to weigh in yet?  



brinalyn530 said:


> Jen A  Congrats to your daughter



Thanks Bree!



LuvBaloo said:


> For week COW4 - I painted my toenails with "mint sorbet".
> Looks like lime sherbet
> 
> Thanks for doing the COW!
> 
> veggie beef stew, is a favourite meal of mine that is loaded with veggies.  I just use a small amount lean beef with:
> 1 can low sodium beef broth
> 1 can each of wax beans & green beans (I've been able to find low-sodium ones lately )
> 1 can diced tomatoes
> about a cup of frozen kernel corn
> about a cup of frozen peas
> about a cup of fresh chopped carrots
> about 1/2 cups of potatoes
> I brown the meat, add the broth & the liquid from the beans, add the tomatoes, carrots & potatoes, plus some garlic and leave it simmer until potatoes get tender.  Then add the rest and leave it simmer for a while.
> about a cup of chopped potato.  Sometimes I have to add a can of water to get enough liquid.  The starch in the potatoes will usually thicken the liquid up.



Great job with both COWs!    Your nail polish sounds great (and now I am craving lime sherbert!  )

Thanks for sharing a veggie idea.  I am struggling with the fruits and veggies this week.  I think that even though it is warm, I am going to make some veggie soup.  



wtpclc said:


> Got lucky on teh COW this week!  Painted my nails a very shimmery pink MOnday adn always read vbefore bed, so I got my points without even knowing.    Still, must do better checking in next week.
> 
> Thirlled to deat. I am down 2.5 pounds and this week's measurement is 4 weeks, so TOM is the same.  Before I didn't know if my loss was real or not.  SO happy!!



Great job with getting the COW done and with your loss this week!  



jbm02 said:


> Jen - WAY TO GO, EMILY!!!!!  WOOOHOOO
> 
> Songs:  I am going to date myself here.  Does anyone remember "Wild Wild West" by Will Smith (NOT the newer version that's out there...), Sin Wagon (Dixie Chicks), Boom Boom Pow, This Old House (Brian Setzer).
> Actually, I need to make a new playlist for my iPod.  So keep sending the song ideas!!!
> 
> 
> Shelby, I'm right there with 'ya.  I KNOW I can do it but I start slipping...and there I go.  I am pretty PO'd at myself for not being stronger.  And, PLEASE, PLEASE DON'T ANYONE TAKE OFFENSE - sometimes its hard to hear how well everyone else is doing while I feel like the loser who can't seem to get the scale to budge.  I think that is why I kind of missed checking in on so many days this week.  I had a HORRIBLE week.  I was up 4 pounds on Tuesday and am back down to my starting weight today.  Which is better than it could have been  but definitely not where I want it to be.  All I can do is take a deep breath and resolve to try harder this week....



Hello Jude!

Love your music choices.  After reading everyone's songs, I know I need to create a new playlist as I am bored with my other one.

I am sorry that you are struggling with losing weight.  I will say that I don't think I could do it at all with your schedule.  I hear you though about how hard it is to read about losses here when you are not experiencing the same success.  I had 5 weeks of being the same weight at WW and it was so discouraging because I felt like I was doing all I could and the weight still was not coming off.  I am glad you are not giving up though...you CAN do this!  



tigger813 said:


> Had a not so healthy supper but I'm feeling relaxed so I guess that's what matters! Enjoyed a spicy chicken dip. It had low fat creme cheese, Mexican cheese, Franks' hot sauce and chicken tenderloins. It's quick and easy and that's what I needed tonight! Enjoyed my raspberry margarita!



This sounds wonderful!  I bet with the low fat creme cheese and some low fat Mexican cheese it might not be all that bad in calories.  I love spicy food and might have to play with this a bit!  

Thanks to everyone for all the wishes for DD's dance competition.  We are not officially done with dance for the season (we get 2 weeks off before we start up again!  )  Her group did not win the national title but came in 2nd place.  We were so proud of them because the group that beat them was a senior line and our girls are still in junior high/middle school.  They went out there and danced their hearts out and it was incredible to watch them.  I am always so surprised by how my DD turns into this totally different person out on the dance floor and how amazing it is to watch them all dance.  She really loved being a part of a national competition and was able to work with some incredible choreographers in the master's dance classes.  Overall....a really long dance week but a great experience.  

Tonight's plans - very quiet.  It was hot here today and we went over to SIL and BIL's pool.  To make a long story short...DS had a bad accident at the pool and bruised his whole neck as he slipped while on the bottom of the slide.  He is going to be fine but it was VERY SCARY when it happened.  We will be trying to keep him feeling better with pain medicine, keep the swelling and bruising down with some ice and just enjoy some quiet family time tonight.  

Hope everyone else is having a wonderful day!
Jen


----------



## tigger813

jenanderson said:


> Tonight's plans - very quiet.  It was hot here today and we went over to SIL and BIL's pool.  To make a long story short...DS had a bad accident at the pool and bruised his whole neck as he slipped while on the bottom of the slide.  He is going to be fine but it was VERY SCARY when it happened.  We will be trying to keep him feeling better with pain medicine, keep the swelling and bruising down with some ice and just enjoy some quiet family time tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a wonderful day!
> Jen



 for your DS! Poor guy! Lots of hugs coming his way!!!!

Watching Bride Wars with DH right now! Girls have both showered/bathed! Can't wait to see TS3 tomorrow at 11! So excited!

about the USA soccer game! But oh well, now we can root for England! I'm still wearing my USA jersey!

Don't forget, if you didn't already know, tomorrow is Mickey Mouse Day so remember to show your love for the MOUSE and wear Mickey stuff all day! I have several shirts to choose from so I'll pick my favorite or one of my favorites!


----------



## mikamah

JenA- so sorry about your son.  It sounds like it must have been very frightening for all of you, but I'm glad he's doing ok.  Poor kid.  Hope he's not too sore and heals quickly.  

Tracey- thanks for the heads up on mickey mouse day. 

Qotd- crystal palace's banana bread pudding with bailey's irish cream sauce.  and Mickey bars!

Jennz- I can't wait to try Zebra Domes at Boma this september.  They sound delectable.  

Mushymushy- Glad your dad is feeling better, and hugs to your and your sister on the clean up of his house.  It's is so difficult when our parents age, and we have to help them and take care of them, without making them feel bad about needing help.    Hang in there.  I hope everything goes smoothly for you all. 

Not so good on the eating this weekend.  Baked cookies and ate them for breakfast.  Not all of them, but a few.  Had a hotdog and fruit salad at the cookout with a beer and water, which was pretty good.  Then we went by my sisters and we got pizza for dinner and I had 3 pieces with a mikes hard lemonade.  I'm home and planning to do some scrapping tonight before bed, and no more eating.  I'm going to run/walk 3 miles in the morning with michael while he scooters before we go to church.  I know eating will not be great tomorrow either, but we ordered food for the gathering after mass, and we got a big salad an a vegie pasta too, so I hope to stick with some healthier foods.  I know getting out to run will help me start the day off right.

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD for Sunday, June 27:Career and health? Does yours help or hinder you? 

Well, I have found that I am in better shape physically and emotionally than when I was a teacher! I have found giving  massages very relaxing for me! I never had time when I was teaching to focus on me and work out as I always felt under stress to prepare for another day or another lesson! I have the utmost respect for teachers and cherish the time I was a teacher as I made a difference in several children's lives! God Bless You ALL!

I thought of this question the other day when I was thinking how much healthier and happier I am in my new career! I would love to earn more money but the most important thing for me is to be able to let my kids enjoy being kids while they are young! I am a perfectionist so I couldn't do all for my family and my career so I made a choice that was best for me at the time!

Posting early as I will be heading to Natick, MA for a DisMeet to see TS3 in the morning! We have to leave here by 9 and I wanted to have time to post my question! I still can't believe I almost forgot to post today's question!

Eating will be a challenge tomorrow as I'll be seeing a movie and eating at Kelly's Roast Beef. I hope to get a walk in tomorrow afternoon when we get home from the movies! I need to do something! I did do some yard work today!

Have a magical night and I will be back tomorrow afternoon with my TS3 review! Knowing me, I will need some tissues!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the wishes for DD's dance competition.  We are not officially done with dance for the season (we get 2 weeks off before we start up again!  )  Her group did not win the national title but came in 2nd place.  We were so proud of them because the group that beat them was a senior line and our girls are still in junior high/middle school.  They went out there and danced their hearts out and it was incredible to watch them.  I am always so surprised by how my DD turns into this totally different person out on the dance floor and how amazing it is to watch them all dance.  She really loved being a part of a national competition and was able to work with some incredible choreographers in the master's dance classes.  Overall....a really long dance week but a great experience.
> 
> Tonight's plans - very quiet.  It was hot here today and we went over to SIL and BIL's pool.  To make a long story short...DS had a bad accident at the pool and bruised his whole neck as he slipped while on the bottom of the slide.  He is going to be fine but it was VERY SCARY when it happened.  We will be trying to keep him feeling better with pain medicine, keep the swelling and bruising down with some ice and just enjoy some quiet family time tonight.



Glad to hear your daughters dance team did well.  You must be so proud  On the other hand Im sorry to hear about your son.  That sounds so scary and I hope he is feeling better by tomorrow.



tigger813 said:


> Posting early as I will be heading to Natick, MA for a DisMeet to see TS3 in the morning! We have to leave here by 9 and I wanted to have time to post my question! I still can't believe I almost forgot to post today's question!
> 
> Eating will be a challenge tomorrow as I'll be seeing a movie and eating at Kelly's Roast Beef. I hope to get a walk in tomorrow afternoon when we get home from the movies! I need to do something! I did do some yard work today!
> 
> Have a magical night and I will be back tomorrow afternoon with my TS3 review! Knowing me, I will need some tissues!



Have a great time tomorrow.  I want to see TS3 so bad as do my boys but I just cant seem to squeeze it in the past 2 weekends.  Cant wait to hear your review.  Have fun!


QOTD-Sat.
I think my guilty pleasure is buffetts.  not a particular food.  I eat way to much at those buffets!!!!

We had a great time at dutch wonderland yesterday and I was so proud that I made great eating choices and drank lots of water.  I stepped on the scale this morning and stayed the same.  then tonight I go to dinner at my MIL and they make baby back ribs and baked potato.  I ate just about 1/2 a rack of ribs and I really dont even like ribs.  I just felt over full and then topped it off with a waffles and vanilla ice cream.  I did cut it in half and shared it with my kids.  I still have not found the trick of saying no thanks when eating out.  I just feel like if they took the time to make it I better eat.  I really have to work on this.  I do feel a little better after coming home and me and my family took a 2 mile walk.

Tomorrow is my 5K.  Its at our local single A baseball field. (the iron pigs)Phillies.  The race begins and ends inside the stadium.  You run most of the race outside and when you return into the stadium they announce your name over the PA system.  I thought this sounded pretty cool.  Im excited although a little nervous.  It has been so hot and humid around here this week and tomorrow is supposed to be the hottest. 90 and humid and a heat index of 100.  The race does not start until 9am.  Hopefully it isnt too bad.  I tried to drink alot of water today to make sure I am good and hydrated.  I will let you know how it goes!
~Lindsay


----------



## Connie96

tigger813 said:


> Saturday QOTD: What is your biggest guilty pleasure food item at WDW?



We once stayed at Boardwalk and we popped in the bakery for a cinnamon roll or something else sweet for breakfast each morning. I knew better, but I just couldn't help myself.  It was just heavenly. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD for Sunday, June 27:Career and health? Does yours help or hinder you?



I sit at a desk all day, so that doesn't do anything for me. I do a pretty good job of getting out right at 5:00 each day, getting DD from daycare and getting home in time to fit in a short workout or run. No, my job doesn't do anything to help my fitness but, with DH's help , I am able to work around it - when I choose to, anyway.


----------



## Connie96

N&B'smom said:


> Hey everyone.     <---- that is how I feel right now   I truly can't get myself on track no matter what I do!  I don't know what my problem is, I'm usually the type of person that decides to do it and just does it.  This time I am just getting NOWHERE!!!  It's SO frustrating but it's MY OWN FAULT!!!  It's all within my control but I'm not doing it!!!  I am so not happy with myself right now and on Monday I leave to go camping.  My goal for next week is to just maintain.  I will try to eat small portions and to be active.
> 
> I did get some exercise in last night, my friend and I went on a very speedy walk.    I just can't get my food under control.  I'm not eating horribly, just not well enough to actually LOSE anything!!



Shelby, I know just what you mean about not getting a handle on the food. I started running again back in February trying to "refocus" on weight loss after gaining for several months. And until the beginning of this challenge, despite running three days a week, I was still gaining weight. I just couldn't make myself stop eating! 



jbm02 said:


> Shelby, I'm right there with 'ya.  I KNOW I can do it but I start slipping...and there I go.  I am pretty PO'd at myself for not being stronger.  And, PLEASE, PLEASE DON'T ANYONE TAKE OFFENSE - sometimes its hard to hear how well everyone else is doing while I feel like the loser who can't seem to get the scale to budge.  I think that is why I kind of missed checking in on so many days this week.  I had a HORRIBLE week.  I was up 4 pounds on Tuesday and am back down to my starting weight today.  Which is better than it could have been  but definitely not where I want it to be.  All I can do is take a deep breath and resolve to try harder this week....



Jude, I do worry about this - that if I share a successful day or week it may actually discourage someone who is having a harder time. Since I joined this group, I have been pretty successful, but I have also been thru those times where "success" was just a fantasy because it was certainly not part of my reality.  And I know there was nothing anyone could say to change anything about it. 

Anyway, ladies, I don't have a silver bullet for you, but I just wanted to say... you're not alone.  I think we've all been *there*. Otherwise, why would we all be *here*?!  I hope you both have a nice evening and that tomorrow morning kicks off a happy and healthy week for all of us.


----------



## princessbride6205

*Saturday QOTD: What is your biggest guilty pleasure food item at WDW?*
A giant caramel apple covered with M&Ms. Though I haven't had that the past few times. Ice cream is my other vice.  

*Sunday QOTD: Work vs. Health*
I find a full time desk job and an hour commute each way challenging. I think I'm pretty good about getting up from my desk every hour and trying to fit in short walks at lunch. Sometimes work gets really busy and is more than full time, which makes it really difficult. I also have the guilt factor with a young DD. I get home at 6 or 6:30pm, we eat dinner, play a little, and start getting ready for bed  at 8. With that limited amount of time together, I don't go exercise until after she's in bed. Sometimes that gets so late that I cancel my work out. I will say that being busy at work has made it easier to turn down lunches out with coworkers and Luna/Clif bars are a great go to food for me. 
That said, I'm at and have maintained my goal weight for several months. So it is doable! 

Travel for work is both good and bad - last year when I was really trying to lose weight, it was so frustrating to keep going out of town - every meal out, long [sitting] meetings, etc. But this past week was great! I got in workouts in the mornings and really watched my portion control. Even with enjoying a few drinks in the evenings with my colleagues, I managed to lose 2 pounds! There is also something good for my sense of self to have times when I can focus on me. Yes, I'm there for work, but in the mornings and evenings there are no dishes, no diapers, no meals to prepare, etc. I actually do my hair and make-up every day!


----------



## tiki23

Connie96 said:


> I was still gaining weight. I just couldn't make myself stop eating!



I'm a newbie at this  but when I tried before to limit my calories to 1,200 to 1,400 I was always starving! Now I find that if I take 2 multi-vitamins everyday that it helps fight off the hunger pangs - especially with the level of exercise I'm at now.  I went from walking to the corner store (at most!) to working out at least 30 mins a day.


----------



## mikamah

Connie96 said:


> Jude, I do worry about this - that if I share a successful day or week it may actually discourage someone who is having a harder time. Since I joined this group, I have been pretty successful, but I have also been thru those times where "success" was just a fantasy because it was certainly not part of my reality.  And I know there was nothing anyone could say to change anything about it.
> 
> Anyway, ladies, I don't have a silver bullet for you, but I just wanted to say... you're not alone.  I think we've all been *there*. Otherwise, why would we all be *here*?!  I hope you both have a nice evening and that tomorrow morning kicks off a happy and healthy week for all of us.


I hadn't looked at it this way before as far as posting our success could be discouraging to someeone having a hard time.  I definitely post more frequently when I am doing well than when I'm not, and maybe that is part of being raised to not say anything if you can't say something good.  I love to read everyone's posts, good and bad, and know that we are all here to support each other, we all have our good and bad times, and we all focusing on the same goal to get healthier.   We can do this!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tomorrow is my 5K.  Its at our local single A baseball field. (the iron pigs)Phillies.  The race begins and ends inside the stadium.  You run most of the race outside and when you return into the stadium they announce your name over the PA system.  I thought this sounded pretty cool.  Im excited although a little nervous.  It has been so hot and humid around here this week and tomorrow is supposed to be the hottest. 90 and humid and a heat index of 100.  The race does not start until 9am.  Hopefully it isnt too bad.  I tried to drink alot of water today to make sure I am good and hydrated.  I will let you know how it goes!
> ~Lindsay


Whoo hoo!!!  Good luck, Lindsay on your race today!!  You are going to do awesome!!  How fun for the race to be in the baseball field, and you'll be able to hear your name announced.  I felt so emotional just running back into the park during my race and hearing people cheering for me, I can't imagine how awesome that is going to be for you. Good luck and have a blast!!!!!


----------



## mikamah

qotd-  As a nurse in a busy endoscopy unit, I would say my work definitely helps most of the time.  I am on my feet almost all day, and if I'm in recovery I'm pretty much walking the whole day.  The challenges are the reps bringing in food, and the lorna doones in recovery, but when I'm doing well and tracking my food faithfully, those things can be worked into my day and week.  When I worked in ICU, it was acually much worse because the break rooms was close to the desk, and there was always junk around and there was actually more down time there.  Now, our boss is a stickler about no food at the desk, and the break room is way off to one end of the unit, so it's helpful.

Have a great day.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD-Sun

My job use to help a little.  I work in a busy pediatricians office and I use to work in the rooms with patients.  It would keep me on my feet and moving around for 8+ hours a day.  Then in march I took a promotion as the office manager.  I was very excited about the change but now I am mostly sitting at my desk or in meetings.  I have to say working in the health field in general and all my education has at least given me the knowledge of how to be healthy and what is truly a healthy food/diet vs. junk.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## jenanderson

tigger813 said:


> Don't forget, if you didn't already know, tomorrow is Mickey Mouse Day so remember to show your love for the MOUSE and wear Mickey stuff all day! I have several shirts to choose from so I'll pick my favorite or one of my favorites!



Thanks for sharing this!  I now need to find Mickey stuff for every one today!



mikamah said:


> I know getting out to run will help me start the day off right.



Hope you had a nice run this morning!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD-Sat.
> I think my guilty pleasure is buffetts.  not a particular food.  I eat way to much at those buffets!!!!
> 
> Tomorrow is my 5K.  Its at our local single A baseball field. (the iron pigs)Phillies.  The race begins and ends inside the stadium.  You run most of the race outside and when you return into the stadium they announce your name over the PA system.



Linday - GOOD LUCK AT YOUR 5K!  You go girl!  Can't wait to hear all about it....I am sure you will do great!

As for buffets...I am so there with you.  I love a good buffet and Disney ones are the worse for me.  



princessbride6205 said:


> Sunday QOTD: Work vs. Health[/B]
> I find a full time desk job and an hour commute each way challenging. I think I'm pretty good about getting up from my desk every hour and trying to fit in short walks at lunch. Sometimes work gets really busy and is more than full time, which makes it really difficult. I also have the guilt factor with a young DD. I get home at 6 or 6:30pm, we eat dinner, play a little, and start getting ready for bed  at 8. With that limited amount of time together, I don't go exercise until after she's in bed. Sometimes that gets so late that I cancel my work out. I will say that being busy at work has made it easier to turn down lunches out with coworkers and Luna/Clif bars are a great go to food for me.
> That said, I'm at and have maintained my goal weight for several months. So it is doable!
> 
> Travel for work is both good and bad - last year when I was really trying to lose weight, it was so frustrating to keep going out of town - every meal out, long [sitting] meetings, etc. But this past week was great! I got in workouts in the mornings and really watched my portion control. Even with enjoying a few drinks in the evenings with my colleagues, I managed to lose 2 pounds! There is also something good for my sense of self to have times when I can focus on me. Yes, I'm there for work, but in the mornings and evenings there are no dishes, no diapers, no meals to prepare, etc. I actually do my hair and make-up every day!



Nicole - I think with your busy life that you are doing great!  I am going to have to be motivated by all of you here who are able to commute long distances, work long hours and still find time for your family and your health.  As I look for a new job, there is nothing by our house (within 45 minutes of us).  I know I am going to have to branch out and start looking at schools or jobs where I will have to commute an hour each way and that scares me a bit.


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Saturday QOTD: What is your biggest guilty pleasure food item at WDW? (Question comes courtesy of doconeill, my DH!)



Mickey ice cream pops... hands down.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD for Sunday, June 27:Career and health? Does yours help or hinder you?
> 
> Eating will be a challenge tomorrow as I'll be seeing a movie and eating at Kelly's Roast Beef. I hope to get a walk in tomorrow afternoon when we get home from the movies! I need to do something! I did do some yard work today!



I don't have a career....I have a job.  I do what I do because it is convenient and flexible. Still don't know what I would want to do for full time work.  Anyhow... sometimes it is more helpful (health-wise) than other times.  When I sub for the gym teacher or the music teacher, I can definitely get up and get moving.  But when I sub for a regular classroom teacher or aide, it is much more sedentary.  But the flexibility of my schedule definitely is the BEST! 

Enjoy Kelly's.... I haven't eaten there in many, many years!!  I should put it on the list of things to do this summer..... Revere Beach and rb sandwich at Kelly's!!

Just a quick hop on to say hello to everyone.  Feeling crappy, fat, sluggish, guilty, remorseful AGAIN!  Went to the movies again yesterday... had a bit more control over the Twizzlers and M&Ms and popcorn, but still left feeling ICK..... WHY, OH WHY, do I do that to myself??!!  I even ate a salad in the car on the way to the movies to curb my appetite and I STILL overate on the JUNK.  I need to find some replacement movie foods that I can bring along to enjoy that aren't quite as BAD as these items!  

Then in the evening, I was feeling rebellious and frustrated and had cereal for dinner... and DIDN'T weigh/measure it!  OOOOh... I'm BAD!!  

But now I face another week without any Flex points left.  Plus I'm feeling lousy and guilty since I overate right before a big food weekend (July 4th) and I really should have been EXTRA GOOD this week.  

Anyhow, onward and downward.  Moving forward................P


----------



## jennz

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tomorrow is my 5K.  Its at our local single A baseball field. (the iron pigs)Phillies.  The race begins and ends inside the stadium.  You run most of the race outside and when you return into the stadium they announce your name over the PA system.  I thought this sounded pretty cool.  Im excited although a little nervous.  It has been so hot and humid around here this week and tomorrow is supposed to be the hottest. 90 and humid and a heat index of 100.  The race does not start until 9am.  Hopefully it isnt too bad.  I tried to drink alot of water today to make sure I am good and hydrated.  I will let you know how it goes!
> ~Lindsay



Good luck!!  Of course you're probably done already. 



tiki23 said:


> I'm a newbie at this  but when I tried before to limit my calories to 1,200 to 1,400 I was always starving! Now I find that if I take 2 multi-vitamins everyday that it helps fight off the hunger pangs - especially with the level of exercise I'm at now.  I went from walking to the corner store (at most!) to working out at least 30 mins a day.



QOTD:  Like Pam I have a job not a career   I'm lucky in that I work from home, but it's sitting in front of my computer for hours.  The only way it helps me w/a healthier lifestyle is it makes me aware that I need to move and sometimes I can read this thread while I'm working.  I've also been volunteering at concerts to help pay for dd's cheer habit  and that REALLY helps - I burn at least an extra 500 calories doing that (slinging beer) and don't eat extra.

Mickey Mouse Day?  I had no idea!  We'll have to get on it!

Jen - how is your son?  That must have been very scary to watch!!

Ann- Immabe - the Zumba instructor plays that and it stays in my head reminding me to go to class next week!  It also makes me want to spin in circles so that wouldn't be so good for me if I was running.  Did you happen to watch the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame concert on HBO?  (free HBO weekend for us   Fergie sang w/Mick and Bono - she was incredible!!


----------



## jennz

pjlla said:


> Just a quick hop on to say hello to everyone.  Feeling crappy, fat, sluggish, guilty, remorseful AGAIN!  Went to the movies again yesterday... had a bit more control over the Twizzlers and M&Ms and popcorn, but still left feeling ICK..... WHY, OH WHY, do I do that to myself??!!  I even ate a salad in the car on the way to the movies to curb my appetite and I STILL overate on the JUNK.  I need to find some replacement movie foods that I can bring along to enjoy that aren't quite as BAD as these items!
> 
> Then in the evening, I was feeling rebellious and frustrated and had cereal for dinner... and DIDN'T weigh/measure it!  OOOOh... I'm BAD!!
> 
> But now I face another week without any Flex points left.  Plus I'm feeling lousy and guilty since I overate right before a big food weekend (July 4th) and I really should have been EXTRA GOOD this week.
> 
> Anyhow, onward and downward.  Moving forward................P



Girl I understand and am with there with you!  What is wrong with me?? Us??  Yesterday I was on track, wasn't hungry at all then had two bowls of Smartfood Popcorn (don't let the name deceive you - NOT a smart choice) and even put olive oil on it! While I was doing I even wondered why I was eating it b/c I wasn't hungry, and thought of this thread, and then said "Whatever I'm eating it b/c I can."   

All I can think to do is realize I did it - my inner brat was running wild and she's in timeout for the next month! and get back on track today.  Walked the dogs this morning, had watermelon for a snack....so far so good.

Pixie dust for you Pam!    Here's to moving forward!


----------



## maiziezoe

jenanderson said:


> How is your hand from the bee sting?  Have you figured out how to weigh in yet?
> 
> 
> Tonight's plans - very quiet.  It was hot here today and we went over to SIL and BIL's pool.  To make a long story short...DS had a bad accident at the pool and bruised his whole neck as he slipped while on the bottom of the slide.  He is going to be fine but it was VERY SCARY when it happened.  We will be trying to keep him feeling better with pain medicine, keep the swelling and bruising down with some ice and just enjoy some quiet family time tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a wonderful day!
> Jen



How scary for you and your DS!!   How is he feeling today?

I did finally weigh in. DH forced step-D to take a shower (she doesn't like to shower. Gross).... anyway, I weighed in, fully dressed with a full pot of coffee in my stomach and the urge to go potty. I was up .2. No big deal. 

Bee sting is okay. Itchy.


----------



## tiki23

QOTD Saturday: Zebra domes and/or schoolbread.  Mmmm.

QOTD Sunday:  My actually duties are not that conducive to health. I sit most of the time, either at my desk or in my car, but my office is on the 2nd floor so at least I get to go up and down the stairs 5-10 times a day.  Plus, when I'm in the field I walk apartment communites with the manager which gets me out for a little movement for 10-15 minutes.

However, two of my coworkers are very health and exercise conscious and we help each other with food choices plus my boss is a real health nut - he paid for my gym membership! - so in that respect I'd have to say my job has been very helpful!



jennz said:


> I've also been volunteering at concerts to help pay for dd's cheer habit  and that REALLY helps - I burn at least an extra 500 calories doing that (slinging beer) and don't eat extra.



I'm doing that too, at pro soccer and football games, to pay for DD's choir trip to WDW next spring! (I have a paid chaperone trip  now just working to pay her trip.)  We work in a mongolian wok stand on the club level and normally I barely have time to sit down for a breather, let alone eat too much LOL!


----------



## tiki23

Jennz - _*"My inner brat was running wild.."*_  What a great description!   I'm going to have to remember the timeout method!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi everyone!  Just got finished with my race.  It was fun although quite difficult.  Extreme hills and alot of them.  Heat was 86 and very very humid.  But I did it.  I posted a review and pics on my journal. There is a link in my sig if anyone is interested in checking it out.  I cut another minute off of my time.  I believe my time was 37:20.  Its not official but its close enough. 

I was also glad to see the scale stay the same again today after my rib indulgence last night.  Now I need to be good today so I hopefully see it start to go down again.  

Have a great sunday all!!!!!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Hi Everyone... i am so frustrated!!! My friend has come to visit early non the less and I want to eat the house and the grocery store... How do y'all combat the I could eat a house feeling? Any suggestions are more than welcome... thanks!!!


----------



## jennz

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi everyone!  Just got finished with my race.  It was fun although quite difficult.  Extreme hills and alot of them.  Heat was 86 and very very humid.  But I did it.  I posted a review and pics on my journal. There is a link in my sig if anyone is interested in checking it out.  I cut another minute off of my time.  I believe my time was 37:20.  Its not official but its close enough.
> 
> I was also glad to see the scale stay the same again today after my rib indulgence last night.  Now I need to be good today so I hopefully see it start to go down again.
> 
> Have a great sunday all!!!!!



Great job!!!  



Leleluvsdis said:


> Hi Everyone... i am so frustrated!!! My friend has come to visit early non the less and I want to eat the house and the grocery store... How do y'all combat the I could eat a house feeling? Any suggestions are more than welcome... thanks!!!



That is so hard!  Distract distract distract - leave the house with no money or cards, go for a walk, play on the computer (but that's a hard one b/c you can eat while you do that!, paint your nails...and also remind yourself that you are in control of your body, even though sometimes it doesn't seem that way.  If there is something you're craving eat a small amount of it.  Someone said after the first 3 bites (Corrina maybe?) your craving is satisfied and you're just eating to eat.  I know people have said drinking, but that doesn't make a difference to me!  Good luck!!  You can do it!!  Oh here's one more...write down what and when you plan to eat for the day, maybe a schedule will help.



tiki23 said:


> Jennz - _*"My inner brat was running wild.."*_  What a great description!   I'm going to have to remember the timeout method!


----------



## pjlla

jennz said:


> Girl I understand and am with there with you!  What is wrong with me?? Us??  Yesterday I was on track, wasn't hungry at all then had two bowls of Smartfood Popcorn (don't let the name deceive you - NOT a smart choice) and even put olive oil on it! While I was doing I even wondered why I was eating it b/c I wasn't hungry, and thought of this thread, and then said "Whatever I'm eating it b/c I can."
> 
> All I can think to do is realize I did it - *my inner brat was running wild and she's in timeout for the next month!* and get back on track today.  Walked the dogs this morning, had watermelon for a snack....so far so good.
> 
> Pixie dust for you Pam!    Here's to moving forward!



Thanks for the empathy.  It is nice to know that I am not the only one feeling this way.  And it is days like this that make me wonder HOW I will do this for the REST of my life!!? But I KNOW I can... as long as I just take it ONE DAY AT A TIME.... ONE MEAL AT A TIME.... ONE BITE AT A TIME!!

So far today has been good, but no workout yet.  I think I will do some upper body and abs circuit training this evening.  I ran several days in a row this week and I think my hamstring needs a day off.

My "inner brat" needs a spanking!  I am banishing her from this house for the rest of the summer!!   

A friend of the family lost her battle with brain cancer this morning.  We knew it was coming but it is still a great loss.  She was TRULY a wonderful person,  a positive, happy smiling person, a good Christian.  I know we all say that about people after they are gone, but in this case it is very true.  

My mother wrote a eulogy, but knows that she will be unable to deliver it through her tears, so she has asked me to do it.  It will be tough, but I'll do it for my Mom.

Well... I'm off to write up a chore list for the kids for the summer.  I'm not going to spend the summer slaving away cooking and cleaning and driving them EVERYWHERE while they sit on their butts and watch tv and spend hours on Facebook every day!  And if it is in WRITING I am more apt to stick with it! (Same as with my eating plan!).................P


----------



## tigger813

Back from Toy Story 3! OMG what an AMAZING movie! I cried at least twice! Will have to take my parents to see it this week! LOVED LOVED LOVED IT!!!!!

Had popcorn and a roast beef sandwich and some not so great onion rings! Not bad! I'll eat something nice and light tonight! I'm holding steady on the weight this weekend!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> A friend of the family lost her battle with brain cancer this morning.  We knew it was coming but it is still a great loss.  She was TRULY a wonderful person,  a positive, happy smiling person, a good Christian.  I know we all say that about people after they are gone, but in this case it is very true.
> 
> My mother wrote a eulogy, but knows that she will be unable to deliver it through her tears, so she has asked me to do it.  It will be tough, but I'll do it for my Mom.
> 
> Well... I'm off to write up a chore list for the kids for the summer.  I'm not going to spend the summer slaving away cooking and cleaning and driving them EVERYWHERE while they sit on their butts and watch tv and spend hours on Facebook every day!  And if it is in WRITING I am more apt to stick with it! (Same as with my eating plan!).................P



Sorry to hear about your friend.  It is very brave of you to offer to read for your mom.  Im sure she and everyone there will appreciate it.

I like your idea of writing a plan.  I will keep that in mind as my kids get older.  Good luck with keeping them busy.


----------



## tigger813

pjlla said:


> A friend of the family lost her battle with brain cancer this morning.  We knew it was coming but it is still a great loss.  She was TRULY a wonderful person,  a positive, happy smiling person, a good Christian.  I know we all say that about people after they are gone, but in this case it is very true.
> 
> My mother wrote a eulogy, but knows that she will be unable to deliver it through her tears, so she has asked me to do it.  It will be tough, but I'll do it for my Mom.
> 
> Well... I'm off to write up a chore list for the kids for the summer.  I'm not going to spend the summer slaving away cooking and cleaning and driving them EVERYWHERE while they sit on their butts and watch tv and spend hours on Facebook every day!  And if it is in WRITING I am more apt to stick with it! (Same as with my eating plan!).................P



So Sorry to hear about your family friend!

I like your chore list idea! I need to make one up for my entire family! Girls start Bible School tomorrow. It's 9-12 M-F this week! Going to make the girls keep their rooms picked up and take the newspapers, cardboard, glass and plastic downstairs. DD1 also is in charge of bringing the tp up to the bathroom. Need to come up with simple things for DD2 to do. She does a really good job of cleaning her room by herself. She takes care of her laundry except for things that need to be hung up! Also planning on giving them yard work to do like picking up branches, etc!

Tired as I've been up pretty much since 4:30. I did get maybe one more hour of sleep but still tired! I'd love to take a nap for awhile. 

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!


----------



## pjlla

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend.  It is very brave of you to offer to read for your mom.  Im sure she and everyone there will appreciate it.
> 
> I like your idea of writing a plan.  I will keep that in mind as my kids get older.  Good luck with keeping them busy.



Actually, my kids stay pretty busy... especially DD.  But I would like a little help during their free time!!  DD will be swimming twice a day most of the summer, DS heads off to Robotics camp for the week tomorrow.  Then we have a short July 4th vacation, our week long family vacation later in the month, the assorted weekend trips, day trips, play time with friends,  swim meets, etc.  But I am sick of being the cleaning/cooking/taxi-ing martyr all summer.  They want friend time, car rides, $$ for stuff?? Then they better be ready to HELP!  

List is written and printed and ready to hang on the fridge.  Hopefully we can talk about it tonight over dinner and they will be onboard (although probably not HAPPILY on board ) and ready to start tomorrow!  

Anyhow... here is what I printed up, if you are interested.  (And I'm not being unfair to DD about the bathroom chore.... but she has her own bathroom and DS shares with us.  Her bathroom can get really icky if she isn't reminded to keep it CLEAN!)

Summer 2010

Daily:

Make bed
Dirty clothes/towels into Mom's hamper
Put away your stuff from basket on stairs
One chore from list  (see below)
Other usual chores (setting table, clearing table, emptying DW, picking up after self), as assigned.
**DD  pick up bathroom messes, keep toilet/sink clean.



Three times per week (hopefully M-W-F):

One extra chore from list.
Reading/school work for 30 minutes.


Once per week, at Mom's discretion:

One large chore, as assigned. (30-60 minutes)


These things are to be done BEFORE play time, pool time, friend time, computer time, chores for cash. Chores and/or school work can be completed at the END of the day on particularly busy days, given parental permission.





Chore list :

Empty all trash (3 bathrooms, office, scrap table) into large bag and put in garage (once per week only).

Bring kitchen trash to garage/reline barrel (when needed).

Start load of wash.

Hang load of wash on clothesline/take off line when dry.

Fold/put away 1-2 loads of clean clothes (when needed).

Vacuum LR/DR/office (once per week only).

Dust downstairs (LR/DR/office/mudroom) (once per week).

Vacuum stairs/mudroom (once per week).

Help with dinner.

Empty dishwasher and empty left side of sink (as needed).

Clean downstairs toilet and clean sink/counter (twice per week only)

Help Mom with dump run (as needed).

Put away groceries on shopping day (as needed).

Sweep/Swiffer kitchen floor (twice per week only).

Help Mom with larger chore (as needed).

Other chores, as assigned daily.

I'm sure that they will grumble and complain, but TOUGH!  .............P


----------



## pjlla

Did anyone keep a list of all of those great quotes that have been on here?  I'm trying to make myself some inspirational signs to hang around the house and I can't come up with much.  This is all I have so far.....

Write it before you bite it!


The next bite is a chance to do it RIGHT!


Nothing tastes as good as thin feels.


Thanks for any ideas!..............P


----------



## jbm02

tigger813 said:


> Saturday QOTD: What is your biggest guilty pleasure food item at WDW? (Question comes courtesy of doconeill, my DH!)
> 
> QUOTE]
> Mine is dinner at any of the buffets - I always overestimate how much walking I did during the day!!
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Thanks to everyone for all the wishes for DD's dance competition.  We are not officially done with dance for the season (we get 2 weeks off before we start up again!  )  Her group did not win the national title but came in 2nd place.  We were so proud of them because the group that beat them was a senior line and our girls are still in junior high/middle school.  They went out there and danced their hearts out and it was incredible to watch them.  I am always so surprised by how my DD turns into this totally different person out on the dance floor and how amazing it is to watch them all dance.  She really loved being a part of a national competition and was able to work with some incredible choreographers in the master's dance classes.  Overall....a really long dance week but a great experience.
> 
> Tonight's plans - very quiet.  It was hot here today and we went over to SIL and BIL's pool.  To make a long story short...DS had a bad accident at the pool and bruised his whole neck as he slipped while on the bottom of the slide.  He is going to be fine but it was VERY SCARY when it happened.  We will be trying to keep him feeling better with pain medicine, keep the swelling and bruising down with some ice and just enjoy some quiet family time tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a wonderful day!
> Jen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about Ben.  Poor kid.  I hope he is feeling better.  Ouch, ouch, ouch.  Terrific news about the dance troupe.  They must be so thrilled and proud of themselves!!
> 
> Pam - I so sorry to hear about your friend. Thinking of you and your mom while you work through this difficult time
> 
> I am back with the program as of today.  Had a good breakfast and didn't go nuts at a graduation party this afternoon.    Also did 65 minutes on the arc trainer and finished it off with a mile run.  Yay - it felt really, really good!!
> 
> I missed the multi-post about work:  I actually do better at work than I do at home because I can control what I eat so much better.  I only take good snacks and usually pack a salad for lunch.  And the water cooler is only a few steps from my office.  Even better, there is a Y in my building so I can usually get at least a 3 mile run in at lunch and have time to shower before returning to work (although NOT enough time for my face to fade from pink to normal!! LOL.  Luckily I can close the door to my office). ..
> 
> And - ta-dah!! - I registered for the Marine Corps Half Marathon today!!  Now I really have to get my rear in gear!!!
> 
> ...off to DD's piano recital tonight.  Have a great night everyone!!
> Jude
Click to expand...


----------



## pjlla

Anyone on here a part of the FaceBook Dis WISH group (other than Keenercam, the only person who I recognized)?  

Not sure if I should bother to join the group, since I'm not much of a runner.  Just wondering........P


----------



## tigger813

pjlla said:


> Anyone on here a part of the FaceBook Dis WISH group (other than Keenercam, the only person who I recognized)?
> 
> Not sure if I should bother to join the group, since I'm not much of a runner.  Just wondering........P



Didn't know about it. Tried a search and couldn't find it either!


----------



## tigger813

Made my kids' chores list:
Ashleighs Chores

Daily-
Make sure all laundry is taken care of in your room.
Make sure all dirty clothes are in the laundry bag.
Make sure toilet paper holder in bathroom is full.
Read for at least 30 minutes
Make sure everything that belongs to you is neatly taken care of in your room, not in the living room!
Make sure glass is put in the correct bin in the garage!
Read with Izzie

3 times per week-
Practice flute for 20-30 minutes
Clean bathroom sink
Sweep bathroom and kitchen floor




Izzies Chores

Daily-
Make sure all laundry is taken care of in your room.
Make sure all dirty clothes are in the laundry bag.
Make sure everything that belongs to you is neatly taken care of in your room, not in the living room!
Make sure newspapers are put downstairs in the bucket in garage
Make sure garbage pails in each room are emptied into kitchen garbage pail
Pick up anything left on floor of bathroom. 
Read with Mommy, Daddy or Ashleigh

Had slight whining but nothing is actually new on the list so they will do it!

Really hot in my house tonight! Got several fans running but not helping much today! Gonna be brutal tomorrow! Dropping kids off at VBS and then coming home to plant my flowers before picking them up at noon. Hoping to find an E-Z up canopy tent to use this summer for my b'day party and then DH will use it in the fall during soccer season. Saw one for $69 but I know I've seen them cheaper. Also hoping to get the HP Lego game on Tuesday. 

Please send PD for my dad! He has to have major dental work done in the next few weeks and will find out on Tuesday when they can start. Has to have several teeth pulled first so I will have to take him and my mom to that.  Only have one client scheduled this week so far!

Planning on walking in the morning with my neighbor and then hopefully my mom will feel up to walking a bit. If not I will have to do some heavy duty WATP or elliptical! Hoping to jump start my weight loss. I have had a few drinks this weekend but mostly with CL lemonade so hopefully that will help me. DH and I each had a lean pocket for supper. Should be ok to get going this week. Tomorrow begins TOM so that may help me as well. Going to drink a bunch of water tonight.

QOTD Monday June 28: What is your favorite old tv series from when you were growing up that you wish was still on or they would revive? (I'm into fun questions for during the week!)

My dad says Newhart! DH isn't sure. We have RetroTV and we love to watch Emergency and Battlestar Gallactica. My favorite show growing up was The Love Boat! They tried reviving that but it was a bust! DDs watch Full House every morning so that's one I wouldn't mid. DD1 and I were watching Hardy Boys and Nancy Drew for awhile! 

So my final answer would probably be Marcus Welby MD! I loved it when James Brolin was in it! I really got into it 10 years ago when I was pregnant with DD1! I watched it every morning at 5am when I couldn't sleep towards the end of my pregnancy! I started watching it again several months ago and I think I saw almost every episode at least once! That was Classic TV!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend! I'll be on and off tomorrow! Remember that tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## tigger813

Well, here is a photo of my two girls and another Diser's daughter (bornteach)






This was at the Toy Story 3 NE Dismeet today!

My two are on the ends. Izzie is 5 1/2 and Ashleigh is 10!


----------



## jenanderson

jennz said:


> Jen - how is your son?  That must have been very scary to watch!!





maiziezoe said:


> How scary for you and your DS!!   How is he feeling today?



Thanks to everyone who asked....DS is doing fine today.  We are feeling very lucky and he got a serious reminder about goofing around at the pool.  He was STANDING on the bottom of the slide (a HUGE NO NO and he knows it) and slipped.  He hit the bottom part of it with his neck/throat and then fell into the pool!  It was totally freaky!    We expected some bruising...which he has.  We expected his neck to be a bit sore but he says he is fine.  He does have a bit of a "raspy" voice today and says his throat is a bit sore.  We did talk with the doctors because DS has had major throat surgery and we just wanted to be sure that we did not need to bring him in.  Doctors said as long as he was breathing, eating and drinking fine it was okay for now.  I have a feeling that DD and DS will not be messing around at the pool for a while.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi everyone!  Just got finished with my race.  It was fun although quite difficult.  Extreme hills and alot of them.  Heat was 86 and very very humid.  But I did it.  I posted a review and pics on my journal. There is a link in my sig if anyone is interested in checking it out.  I cut another minute off of my time.  I believe my time was 37:20.  Its not official but its close enough.



GREAT JOB!    WAY TO GO on your run.  I am impressed...hills and heat are a difficult combination!



Leleluvsdis said:


> Hi Everyone... i am so frustrated!!! My friend has come to visit early non the less and I want to eat the house and the grocery store... How do y'all combat the I could eat a house feeling? Any suggestions are more than welcome... thanks!!!



I try to find something else to focus on.  The honest truth is that sometimes I also just "eat the whole house".  I think that is why so many of us are here.  If we all had great control, we would lose the weight and be on our merry way.  It is a daily struggle for me - some days I am good and others I am not.  Wish I could give a more positive outlook for you.  Advice...do something new, visit this thread, call someone (I find it hard to eat while I am on the phone), take a bath, take a walk, start a project, etc.  



pjlla said:


> A friend of the family lost her battle with brain cancer this morning.  We knew it was coming but it is still a great loss.  She was TRULY a wonderful person,  a positive, happy smiling person, a good Christian.  I know we all say that about people after they are gone, but in this case it is very true.



I am so sorry about your friend. 



pjlla said:


> List is written and printed and ready to hang on the fridge.  Hopefully we can talk about it tonight over dinner and they will be onboard (although probably not HAPPILY on board ) and ready to start tomorrow!
> 
> Anyhow... here is what I printed up, if you are interested.



I was totally interested.  I am so tired of doing all the chores.....and I need to teach my kids to help out a bit more.  They are great kids.  The biggest problem is that they are so busy during the school year that I often don't feel that they really have much time to help out (especially with studying some nights).  However, they have plenty of time in the summer and they need to practice a bit more responsibility.



pjlla said:


> Did anyone keep a list of all of those great quotes that have been on here?  I'm trying to make myself some inspirational signs to hang around the house and I can't come up with much.  This is all I have so far.....
> 
> Write it before you bite it!
> 
> The next bite is a chance to do it RIGHT!
> 
> Nothing tastes as good as thin feels.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any ideas!..............P



I have a whole list of them from the last challenge...these all came from people from the BL9.  Here we go....

Dead Last Finish
is greater than
Did Not Finish
which greatly trumps
Did Not Start

If hunger is not the question, food is not the answer.

Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels.

No one ever got fit from staying cozy and comfy.

Give it your best and forget the rest.

DON'T GIVE UP! DON"T GET FRUSTRATED!

Fall down seven times, get up eight.

Hunger is not an emergency.

Just keep swimmin...just keep swimming

Do I really love this food?

I am strong.

If you feel hungry, your body is telling you something. Eat the right fuel and you will burn and aid in speeding your metabolism.

It's All in The Attitude

Tomorrow is always fresh with no mistakes in it.

I will never regret not running!

I AM WORTH IT

If you break a dish emptying the dishwasher, you don't throw the rest on the floor, so don't let one mistake snowball.

Be good to your body, it's the only place you have to live.

Losing weight is Hard. Maintaining weight is hard. Being overweight is hard. Choose your hard.

There's plenty of time to solve this thing, but you got to stop using your mouth and start using your brain!

You are worth it, and you are strong.

Continuous effort - not strength or intelligence - is the key to unlocking our potential.

I am doing the best I can given what I have today.

The past does not define you, the present does.

Life is a journey, and sometimes there are detours.

Exercise your optimism

Half of crazy is still crazy

Forward is a pace

Slow is the new fast

Believe deep down in your heart that you're destined to do great things.



jbm02 said:


> I am back with the program as of today.  Had a good breakfast and didn't go nuts at a graduation party this afternoon.    Also did 65 minutes on the arc trainer and finished it off with a mile run.  Yay - it felt really, really good!!
> 
> And - ta-dah!! - I registered for the Marine Corps Half Marathon today!!  Now I really have to get my rear in gear!!!



YOU GO GIRL!    You are doing great with your workouts and I am sure you will be totally ready for the 1/2 you registered for.  Wish I could come out there and do it with you!!!!



tigger813 said:


> Please send PD for my dad! He has to have major dental work done in the next few weeks and will find out on Tuesday when they can start. Has to have several teeth pulled first so I will have to take him and my mom to that.  Only have one client scheduled this week so far!



Lots of PD going out to your dad!    I hope that it all goes smoothly and that all the dental work gets done quickly!


----------



## maiziezoe

pjlla said:


> Anyone on here a part of the FaceBook Dis WISH group (other than Keenercam, the only person who I recognized)?
> 
> Not sure if I should bother to join the group, since I'm not much of a runner.  Just wondering........P



I didn't know there was a group! I would love to join!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Cute picture, Tracey!

 to everyone who is having a rough time. And to me (I could use a hug today!)

Took DS to the airport today. We had a nice visit. This might not make sense, but I cried cause I will miss him, but I am happy to have my nice, quiet house back. DH said he loves the "empty nest" and is happy to see him come and happy to see him go. Though, DH did get a little choked up at the airport.

Did ok with the food this weekend. I think someone (maybe Pamela) posted they sometimes wonder how they can do this for the rest of their life. I've been feeling that way a lot lately. Mostly, I'm just seriously contemplating calling it good and being a maintainer. We met some friends Friday night who we hadn't seen in a couple of weeks, and I got a ton of really nice complements.  I'm going to think about it for a couple of days before I make a decision.

We did our long run yesterday. Had a good run, but a very sore foot afterwards. I have about 275 miles on my shoes (running and elliptical), so I went to a running store to see what they thought (different from where I got the last shoes). Anyhow, they said I am totally in the wrong shoe, and that the shoes I bought were 18mos-2 yrs old (2 models ago) when I bought them in April. It was really frustrating, because they weren't cheap and I bought them at a reputable running store. So I'm in new shoes with an insert and hoping that my feet are feeling good enough to run the 10k this weekend. She also rubbed my calf out with the "stick". OMG--excrutiating! She swore it would feel better tomorrow. So fingers crossed that everything is feeling better in the morning. I've been dealing with sore ankles/feet for a several weeks now.

QOTD--I definitely have a job and not a career right now, though I really like it. It's part-time--so I have absolutely no excuse not to exercise. I take my lunch every day so that is helpful. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend and that you all have a super Monday!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Pjilla: Sorry about your friend.  My cousin lost her aunt to Brain cancer just about the time teddy Kennedy was diagnosed.  She too was a wonderful person and i always enjoyed talking with her. 


Jen: Glad your son is feeling better.  I think as kids we all feel invincible, until we do something stupid anyhow.  

DIS WISH Group on FB:  I didn't know there was 1 either   If its active I'll join in. If not then I'll just keep checking in here. 

Now onto my report.

I'm down a half lb. this week.  Not great but considering that I have just not had any real motivation to do anything this weekend I'm happy with it.  I still have to pm that to Shannon though. keep forgetting that 1

I finished my Marathoning For Mortals and I LOVED IT!!  

 It was an easy read, a great overview and it made me realize something.  It made me realize that I don't have any real accomplishments and I haven't in quite some time. At least not tangible that's just for me. Losing weight is losing weight and it gets me new clothes and stronger muscles. But in the end its just weight, and everybody who loves me today loved me before i lost anything. 

I do stuff for the house, for my husband, the dog, the bird, my family etc.  and all my accomplishments are related to one of those.  And while I'm not unhappy with that, I now realize that I need something of my own.  And I didn't know before i read the book.  

So now that I've finished and done the personal inventory in the book I have decided that I'm going to walk a half marathon.  I am currently setting my sights on the Shamrock Half in VA Beach next March.  I have been active long enough that I should be able to handle the training program for it plus I have plenty of time to get into it too.  If anybody from here wants to join me y'all are more than welcome.  My personal goal is to finish it without feeling like I've died

Please don't take this as a whine, cause its really not. I'm pretty happy with my life. Its just missing a little bit is all.


----------



## Connie96

tigger813 said:


> QOTD Monday June 28: What is your favorite old tv series from when you were growing up that you wish was still on or they would revive? (I'm into fun questions for during the week!)



I loved The Cosby Show. These days I'd honestly love to see them bring back ANYTHING that I could, in good conscience, watch with DD. Clean and not obnoxious. Is it really too much to ask?


----------



## tigger813

Been awake since 4 am again! Heading out in a few for a walk with my neighbor! Praying the rain stays away while we're walking! Gonna be a hot one today. Gonna drink lots of water and eat light! Grilled chicken sandwiches and/or salad for supper. My mom picked up the chipotle mayo for me so I plan on having a sandwich and a salad for supper! Hoping I can get my flowers planted while the girls are at VBS. May need a nap later too!

Gonna hold off doing a check in weigh in until Wednesday again. I did weigh myself yesterday morning and I was happy to see I was holding steady. Only bad thing yesterday was the popcorn at the movies and the few onion rings at lunch. Dinner was a lean pocket and some light ice cream with chocolate syrup!

I'll be off and on all day! Gonna be an unsettled week weather wise but Friday's looking great for my Red Sox game with DH and the 4th is also looking good!


----------



## flipflopmom

I'm baaaacckk!!!!

Morning everyone!  I posted at least 2 times Wednesday morning, but my laptop was dying, and it must have before it finished submitting!

I'll do a full TR soon, we got in around midnight, so I'm in unpack mode.  Once I load the pics into the computer and photobucket, I'll post some!  Just to give a few highlights:

*BLT is amazing!  Nothing like being on the monorail, and walking "home" after fireworks!*Summer nighttastic fireworks were absolutely incredible!
*AK at night is gorgeous-EE in the dark is awesome!
*The disney dance party during pm EMH at DHS is sooo cool.  They play songs like Cha Cha Slide, cupid shuffle, etc.  Goofy, Pluto, Mickey, Minnie, Einsteins, Handy Manny are all there, and they just dance.  Can't stop for photo poses, which makes it great!  Pluto accidentally hit DD (10) on the head with a limbo stick, and kissed and snuggled her for about 15 minutes afterwards.  They danced with all the characters, and it was sooo cool!
*At Epcot EMH (pm), there were VERY few kids in Turtle Talk.  Crush talked to both my girls, and picked on DH.  VERY COOL!
*DD2 (age 3) hit 40 inches!!!  She got her first rides on Stitch, Kali, Splash, and BTMRR.  LOVED BTMRR and Splash is her new favorite.  She called it the bunny ride!  Threw her arms up and yelled, sang Zip a dee doo dah all week!
Ended up riding it 3 times during the week.
*DD10 felt very grown up when we surprised her with dinner at Chefs de France.  However, she decided she liked the idea of French food more than actually eating it.
*Had my first Dole Whip float.  Yeah, it's all that!
*We had the best Stitch interaction at Ohana breakfast.  He saw DH's VT hat, and made the Hokie sign, and jumped up and down.  Spent a lot of time with us.  It was great!
*Lunch at the castle was perfect.  Food was great, it was beautiful!!

ANd the lowlights:
*Let's just say that so far, I ate at least 4,000 calories over what I needed each day.  I won't go with today's weight, b/c I know the 12 hr. drive home has me bloated, but it's baaaaaddd!
*It was hot!  But it's hot everywhere, and we managed~
*I never did my runs to the castle.  Or anywhere.  My legs ached, knees and hamstrings hurt sooo bad from pushing my chunk in her stroller up all those ramps, I was afraid I would really do some damage. I hope I can get back into it in the morning.  (I have a hilarious tan line.  Face, arms, and back of my legs are brown.  Front of my legs are still kinda white, b/c they stayed behindd the stroller all week!)  
*I really built my arm muscles, DD wanted to be held after we parked the stroller, and 3 or 4 times she fell asleep while I was holding her on a bus, boat, etc, and I carried her back to the room.  She weighs about 40lbs, so no small feat!
*I felt like a bad mother.  For DD2, everything was magical, she loved meeting Ariel again, her favorite, loved the new rides, had a blast with the characters.  DD1 cried when we got there, she was sooo happy.  But as the week went on, I knew she had a great time, but it seemed like DD2 was just more...excited.  She didn't complain, but she copped an attitude a few times, tried to act like some of the teenagers we saw.  I tried so hard to do things for her, like the chef's dinner, waited in a 40 minute standby line at 11pm at DHS EMH so she could ride RNRc, but it just seemed like we concentrated a bit more on DD2 because she was so into the magic.  I can't put my finger on it, other than she's growing up, which makes me sad.


I made it through Father's Day.  I got a little weepy a few times that day, especially when we were having DH's Father's Day dinner at Ohana, and the "lei lady" kept talking about how special Daddy's are.  If you remember, a month or so ago, my mom gave me $100 from my Daddy since I had lost 50 lbs.  I decided then that I would use the money at WDW to buy a watch.  Daddy had asked me to wear his while he was in the hospital, and I wore it for about a month afterwards.  It seemed like a very symbolic way to remember him, that in time I will see him again, and time goes on.  Well, when we went watch shopping, I had 2 I liked.  One was $100, and the other was a Citizen Eco-Drive watch.  I was ready to go for the $100 one for money's sake, and DH gave me the extra money to get the citizen, since it would last longer.  I had to leave the store while he paid for it, I was crying so hard, but I love it.

Yep, you know I'm back when you see a book!  Have a few more memories to share, but I'll do that later.  A few things I remember from skimming the thread:


my3princes - so glad Hunter's MRI was so fantastic!  I actually shed a few tears!  

pjilla- sorry for the loss of your friend, and a hang in there for you, too!

Tracey-hope your parents are okay!  Sending ppd

Jen-congrats on your WW goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm even further behind you now!!  And thanks for the list of quotes!

sabushka-your story on losing your weight in a week gives me hope!

Shelby-hang in there!  We'll get there!

lovedvc-you are doing great!  GOAL is in sight!

Bree-there was something I was going to say to you, but I forgot.  

For those that ran races- congrats! 

OctoberBride-good job setting a goal for the half!  

Someone mentioned a bit of jealousy when others have big losses- I know what you mean!  Your turn is coming!

Happy Birthday to those I missed!

Taryn


----------



## sherry

I did it! At age 52, I went and got my first pedicure.  I enjoyed it and my feet feel great.  I had my toenails painted "Phillies" red, I love them.  Have a good Monday everyone!


----------



## MushyMushy

Well, I was late but I finally stepped on the scales today to see where I was and it wasn't bad at all! I lost about 2 pounds, but that was after being up the last week.

We got my dad settled back into the hospital after they released him too early on Saturday. I hope we can get enough recovery time for him this time. 



pjlla said:


> A friend of the family lost her battle with brain cancer this morning.  We knew it was coming but it is still a great loss.  She was TRULY a wonderful person,  a positive, happy smiling person, a good Christian.  I know we all say that about people after they are gone, but in this case it is very true.



I'm so sorry about your friend. 



jenanderson said:


> Thanks to everyone who asked....DS is doing fine today.  We are feeling very lucky and he got a serious reminder about goofing around at the pool.  He was STANDING on the bottom of the slide (a HUGE NO NO and he knows it) and slipped.  He hit the bottom part of it with his neck/throat and then fell into the pool!  It was totally freaky!    We expected some bruising...which he has.  We expected his neck to be a bit sore but he says he is fine.  He does have a bit of a "raspy" voice today and says his throat is a bit sore.  We did talk with the doctors because DS has had major throat surgery and we just wanted to be sure that we did not need to bring him in.  Doctors said as long as he was breathing, eating and drinking fine it was okay for now.  I have a feeling that DD and DS will not be messing around at the pool for a while.



Holy cow!!! How old is he? That would have scared me out of my mind. I bet you saw his life flash before your eyes.  I'm so glad it was nothing more serious. Boys sure can scare you to death, can't they?


----------



## jennz

Sherry woo hoo!!  You're first pedicure!!  

Taryn welcome back - I was just thinking about you last night.  It sounds like a fantastic trip!  Don't feel like a bad mom about dd.  She's just enjoying WDW differently.  I almost lost it with your watch story...that's very special.  What does it look like?

Tracey love the pics of your girls!  What cuties you have.  

Rose&Mike  hugs for you!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Quick post before I head to work.  Weekend was busy.  Got the weigh ins entered but nothing else done on the computer.

Here's the reminder for those who haven't reported in yet.  There's still time to get your June 25th weigh-ins reported.  Results post will be done tomorrow evening (west coast time).

acename
alisaheather
BernardandMissBianca
bouldertcr
brinalyn530
chrissyd1
denise5374
DisCanCan
donac
Graciesmom77
hmonkeyruns
Hockeychic
ibouncetoo
Illini Disney Girl
Illini Disney Guy
jimmduck
kimara
Kimkimba
lisalisalisa
LittlePrincess2010
Ltl Mermaid
Lucky'sMom
MinnieMouseMom
mommyarewegoingback
my3princes
Nicole786
OctoberBride03
Piglet18
pintamino
planaholic
PrincessEmilysMommy
PRINCESSVIJA
redwalker
snugglepeas
Tinker'n'Fun
uptown girl44
wdwfan6
Yunchman


Quickly answer the QOTD

Saturday QOTD: What is your biggest guilty pleasure food item at WDW?
at DL I love Bengal BBQ, at WDW nothing in particular stands out.

Sunday, June 27:Career and health? Does yours help or hinder you? 
help a little because I can be active at work.  somedays I'm on the go all the time, walking, lifting, etc and other days stuck in meetings or at my computer.

QOTD Monday June 28: What is your favorite old tv series from when you were growing up that you wish was still on or they would revive? (I'm into fun questions for during the week!)
I really enjoyed Growing Pains, where the parents were actually parenting.  Too many of the "family" sitcoms now have kids acting too grown up.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

sherry said:


> I did it! At age 52, I went and got my first pedicure.  I enjoyed it and my feet feel great.  I had my toenails painted "Phillies" red, I love them.  Have a good Monday everyone!



Good for you wasnt it wonderful.  Great way to spend time on yourself.  and I love the color you picked Go Phils!!!!



flipflopmom said:


> I'm baaaacckk!!!!
> I'll do a full TR soon, we got in around midnight, so I'm in unpack mode.  Once I load the pics into the computer and photobucket, I'll post some!  Just to give a few highlights:
> 
> Cant wait to read it.
> 
> [COLOR="YellowGreen*Summer nighttastic fireworks were absolutely incredible!
> [COLOR="red"]I would love to see this.  My favorite part of summer is watching fireworks![/COLOR]
> 
> *The disney dance party during pm EMH at DHS is sooo cool.  They play songs like Cha Cha Slide, cupid shuffle, etc.  Goofy, Pluto, Mickey, Minnie, Einsteins, Handy Manny are all there, and they just dance.  Can't stop for photo poses, which makes it great!  Pluto accidentally hit DD (10) on the head with a limbo stick, and kissed and snuggled her for about 15 minutes afterwards.  They danced with all the characters, and it was sooo cool!
> 
> This sounds like a blast!!!
> 
> *At Epcot EMH (pm), there were VERY few kids in Turtle Talk.  Crush talked to both my girls, and picked on DH.  VERY COOL!
> *DD2 (age 3) hit 40 inches!!!  She got her first rides on Stitch, Kali, Splash, and BTMRR.  LOVED BTMRR and Splash is her new favorite.  She called it the bunny ride!  Threw her arms up and yelled, sang Zip a dee doo dah all week!
> Ended up riding it 3 times during the week.
> 
> How awesome what a magical trip for your little one
> 
> *DD10 felt very grown up when we surprised her with dinner at Chefs de France.  However, she decided she liked the idea of French food more than actually eating it.
> 
> thats funny!
> *Had my first Dole Whip float.  Yeah, it's all that!
> 
> Im definitely getting one for the first time in feb.  Its on my to do list
> 
> *We had the best Stitch interaction at Ohana breakfast.  He saw DH's VT hat, and made the Hokie sign, and jumped up and down.  Spent a lot of time with us.  It was great!
> 
> How fun! I love Ohana's for breakfast
> 
> 
> ANd the lowlights:
> *Let's just say that so far, I ate at least 4,000 calories over what I needed each day.  I won't go with today's weight, b/c I know the 12 hr. drive home has me bloated, but it's baaaaaddd!
> 
> Its ok you enjoyed yourself just get back on the wagon this week and you will do fine.
> 
> *I felt like a bad mother.  For DD2, everything was magical, she loved meeting Ariel again, her favorite, loved the new rides, had a blast with the characters.  DD1 cried when we got there, she was sooo happy.  But as the week went on, I knew she had a great time, but it seemed like DD2 was just more...excited.  She didn't complain, but she copped an attitude a few times, tried to act like some of the teenagers we saw.  I tried so hard to do things for her, like the chef's dinner, waited in a 40 minute standby line at 11pm at DHS EMH so she could ride RNRc, but it just seemed like we concentrated a bit more on DD2 because she was so into the magic.  I can't put my finger on it, other than she's growing up, which makes me sad.
> 
> Ah its sad to see your kids grow up and get out of the magical years.  I am trying to get back with the kids before DS1 hits 8yrs.  Im sure she enjoyed it just not it the same way. Sometimes no matter what you do to make it special they just dont look at it in that way.  She will appreciate when she older and has kids of her own someday.
> 
> I made it through Father's Day.  I got a little weepy a few times that day, especially when we were having DH's Father's Day dinner at Ohana, and the "lei lady" kept talking about how special Daddy's are.  If you remember, a month or so ago, my mom gave me $100 from my Daddy since I had lost 50 lbs.  I decided then that I would use the money at WDW to buy a watch.  Daddy had asked me to wear his while he was in the hospital, and I wore it for about a month afterwards.  It seemed like a very symbolic way to remember him, that in time I will see him again, and time goes on.  Well, when we went watch shopping, I had 2 I liked.  One was $100, and the other was a Citizen Eco-Drive watch.  I was ready to go for the $100 one for money's sake, and DH gave me the extra money to get the citizen, since it would last longer.  I had to leave the store while he paid for it, I was crying so hard, but I love it.
> 
> Im sure that must of been hard.  Im so happy you have such a great way to keep the memory of your dad close to you.  Im sure he is looking down on you very proud!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD- when I was a kid my cousin and I would watch nick at night.  She stayed at my house alot during the summers.  I loved watching my three sons.  I do miss the cosby show too.  I also loved doogie houser MD.

Hope your all having a great start to the week.  I am back at work but only for 4days.  Friday Im off to pack and then early saturday we leave for our 9day trip to TN.  I cant wait and am having a hard time focusing here at work.


----------



## DaniB

pjlla said:


> Actually, my kids stay pretty busy... especially DD.  But I would like a little help during their free time!!  DD will be swimming twice a day most of the summer, DS heads off to Robotics camp for the week tomorrow.  Then we have a short July 4th vacation, our week long family vacation later in the month, the assorted weekend trips, day trips, play time with friends,  swim meets, etc.  But I am sick of being the cleaning/cooking/taxi-ing martyr all summer.  They want friend time, car rides, $$ for stuff?? Then they better be ready to HELP!
> 
> List is written and printed and ready to hang on the fridge.  Hopefully we can talk about it tonight over dinner and they will be onboard (although probably not HAPPILY on board ) and ready to start tomorrow!
> 
> Anyhow... here is what I printed up, if you are interested.  (And I'm not being unfair to DD about the bathroom chore.... but she has her own bathroom and DS shares with us.  Her bathroom can get really icky if she isn't reminded to keep it CLEAN!)



I liked your list so much I copied & pasted it into a MS Word file. 

If we can, I would like to sign my kids up for swimming lessons - which would be 1/2 hour daily for 6 weeks here.  Walking there & back should be 1/2 hour each way.  I'll call it our daily Disney training walk. 

Plus, both have reading & homework daily in advance of our Sept Disney trip.

I want each of them to do daily chores around the house.

And the rest of the day for playing/relaxing.

So this morning, I told my kids that on Wednesday (first summer vacation day) that we are sitting down and making up a summer calendar & chore list.  Your list will come in handy and I'm sure I'll be copying some items.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I am so very behind on the QOTDs, and other posts -- I owe  to *Joanne and Ltl Mermaid*! And *Pamela* -- I'm so sorry for your loss  Welcome Back to *Taryn!* Thanks to *Maiziezoe and Tracey *for being our coaches! 



maiziezoe said:


> *QOTD1 ~ Thursday:
> 
> What is for dinner tonight?*
> 
> I had barbecued chicken and popcorn. I had intended to have a salad, but the mushrooms went bad and oozed over everything else
> 
> *QOTD2 ~ Thursday:
> 
> Tell us a little about your last trip to Disney... (if you haven't been to Disney yet, tell us what you look forward to the most).*



Our last trip to Disney was for marathon weekend last January. It was unseasonably cold, and it snowed at the start of the Half, so that was a new experience. My favorite part of the trip was that we had relatives running various races, so it was like a family reunion. I also made my usual pilgrimmage to DTD and enjoyed shopping at the World of Disney and Christmas shop. Of course there were trips to Goofy's Candy Co., a trip to DTD isn't complete without made-to-order chocolate covered pretzels! I'm looking forward to going again next January and trying a different resort. I just found out POR will be undergoing rehab, so were going to branch out, I haven't decided where yet. We've also stayed at POFQ, CSR and BC, so maybe somewhere new! 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Friday, June 25th 2010: PT 1:What item in your kitchen has helped you the most in  your journey to better health!
> 
> I'm going to say measuring cups and spoons. My portion estimates are always way off!
> 
> Part 2: Name one song that really gets you moving! ( I need some new music for my iPod and would love suggestions)!



This week, it's two -- "Let's Get it Started" by the B'eyed Peas, and "In the Middle" by Jimmy Eat World. 



tigger813 said:


> Saturday QOTD: What is your biggest guilty pleasure food item at WDW? (Question comes courtesy of doconeill, my DH!)



Probably the carrot cake cookies at Goofy's Candy Co., in DTD. I am a big fan! 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD for Sunday, June 27:Career and health? Does yours help or hinder you?



I actually think having a career helps me -- it forces me to work out early and get it done before my day starts. Otherwise, I know me, and I would drift around and just not get to it. It also forces me to be organized in packing my lunches, so I bring healthy things rather than root through my kitchen. I have to eat a healthy breakfast so I can stay focused in the morning -- and I eat with ds, so we start our day together with oatmeal or eggs in the winter, and a lighter, healthy meal for summer. I often have to go to meetings downtown, which is about 1.5-2M from my office. I walk whenever I can, so that's a little exercise bonus. My employer also offers discounted yoga once a week, I probably would never have tried it without the ease of doing it onsite. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD Monday June 28: What is your favorite old tv series from when you were growing up that you wish was still on or they would revive? (I'm into fun questions for during the week!)



I know it was tried and failed, but I have to say "Bewitched". I was a huge fan of it on Nick at Night, I just loved the first Darren! He was hysterical, and who didn't want to be Samantha?! It really captured my imagination when I was young, and I'd love to have something like that again. 

I ran 10M yesterday and 4M this morning. I need to get out the holiday decorations when I get home tonight. I'm doing really well eating on plan, so that's a blessing. 

My ds has camp during the day and summer reading for next year, so I don't do a separate chore list. He has his regular responsibilities plus his reading, and we will also ask him to skim the pool or pull weeds as needed. He's also taking two classes this summer to prepare him for the intense curriculum at his new school -- Intro to Latin and a Study Skills class. I think that's plenty for a 12 yr. old! He has a week-long orientation for his new school at the end of August -- 5 mornings from 9-12. I want everything done before he starts that, so he's got a reading/report schedule for each day. He made it himself, he's a very organized kid. A few years ago, he created parade and activity schedule for the 4 WDW parks, just for fun. He made floats and marchers with his toys, it was amazing. He is definitely considering a future with Disney! 

Maria


----------



## Connie96

Well, I am registered for my first ever 10K race this coming Saturday. I am SO looking forward to this weekend! 

The race is being held just over 2 hours from where we live, so we (my mom and I) are gonna make a weekend of it! We're both taking off work on Friday and heading out just after I take DD to daycare that morning - she will be staying overnight with my sister. Mom and I have talked so many times about getting out of town, just the two of us, for YEARS but never manage to do it. But now, she has decided to enter any event that I do in order to encourage herself to get and stay active. Due to health reasons she doesn't run, so she'll be walking the 5K while I run the 10K. She has entered the last two 5Ks I did and my DD (3yo) walked with her which basically made them the LAST to cross the finish line. I know she'll enjoy being able to walk at her own pace and NOT finishing dead last this time. 

When we get to Dallas on Friday, we're gonna hit the running store and I'm excited to get fitted for new running shoes. This is another first for me - I've always bought my running shoes online from www.roadrunnersports.com. And, yes, I know - never race in new shoes. I'm not going to. But, I'm still excited about new shoes! 

We plan to spend the evening lazing around the hotel swimming pool and just enjoying. Then we'll be getting up EARLY Saturday morning to get to the race site and pick up our packets and stuff. After the race, we plan to head back to the hotel and hopefully manage to shower, etc, before checkout time. Then we'll go have lunch and do a little shopping at Whole Foods - something else we don't have where we live - before we head back home.

Am I nuts to be this excited about shoe-shopping, race-running and, of all things, grocery-shopping???  I don't care!   I can't wait for Friday!!


----------



## brinalyn530

Happy belated birthday to everyone I missed!

Saturday QOTD: What is your biggest guilty pleasure food item at WDW?
Mines not a food, but I love that I can have a few adult beverages each day since I dont have to drive anywhere. The slushies in France are awesome, theres a banana frozen drink at Planet Hollywood thats really yummy, and of course the margaritas in Mexico! Im only a lush at WDW, really... 

QOTD for Sunday, June 27:Career and health? Does yours help or hinder you?
Ummm, I dont really know. On one hand, Im pretty much sedentary all day. But on the other, I make good money so I dont have to deal with financial stress. I feel like I need to be here until 5:30 even when I dont have much to keep me busy, but my boss is really good about giving me the flexibility I need as far as what time I start and coordinating around DSs activities. I dont think my job really helps or hinders my health, other than the fact that if I didnt have to work I would have more time to get a proper workout in every day. 

Jen A  Congrats to your daughter (again!) and hugs for your DS  I hope he heals quickly!

Mommyof2pirates  Great job on your race! 

Pamela  Sorry to hear about your friend.

QOTD Monday June 28: What is your favorite old tv series from when you were growing up that you wish was still on or they would revive? (I'm into fun questions for during the week!)
I like the Cosby Show, Growing Pains, and Full House, but Ill add a new one  Sabrina the Teenage Witch. It holds a special place in my heart . 

Tracey  What cuties!

Taryn  Welcome back!

Gotta go PM my weigh in and Cow from last week  didnt get a chance to make it here this weekend. Its a week of short days for me  DS has basketball camp which ends at 3 pm each day  that means I get to leave work at 2:30 in order to get him on time. Keep your fingers crossed that the thunderstorms hold off until dark so we get to go to the pool today! Have a great afternoon everyone!

Bree


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> Well, I am registered for my first ever 10K race this coming Saturday. I am SO looking forward to this weekend!
> 
> The race is being held just over 2 hours from where we live, so we (my mom and I) are gonna make a weekend of it! We're both taking off work on Friday and heading out just after I take DD to daycare that morning - she will be staying overnight with my sister. Mom and I have talked so many times about getting out of town, just the two of us, for YEARS but never manage to do it. But now, she has decided to enter any event that I do in order to encourage herself to get and stay active. Due to health reasons she doesn't run, so she'll be walking the 5K while I run the 10K. She has entered the last two 5Ks I did and my DD (3yo) walked with her which basically made them the LAST to cross the finish line. I know she'll enjoy being able to walk at her own pace and NOT finishing dead last this time.
> 
> When we get to Dallas on Friday, we're gonna hit the running store and I'm excited to get fitted for new running shoes. This is another first for me - I've always bought my running shoes online from www.roadrunnersports.com. And, yes, I know - never race in new shoes. I'm not going to. But, I'm still excited about new shoes!
> 
> We plan to spend the evening lazing around the hotel swimming pool and just enjoying. Then we'll be getting up EARLY Saturday morning to get to the race site and pick up our packets and stuff. After the race, we plan to head back to the hotel and hopefully manage to shower, etc, before checkout time. Then we'll go have lunch and do a little shopping at Whole Foods - something else we don't have where we live - before we head back home.
> 
> Am I nuts to be this excited about shoe-shopping, race-running and, of all things, grocery-shopping???  I don't care!   I can't wait for Friday!!



I hope you enjoy being fitted for new shoes. So far I am thrilled with mine. I am running a 10k this weekend in them, but I'll have had them a few more days than you. I asked about wearing them for the 10k and they said the shoes I had were such a poor fit, and that as long as I was having no problems, to go ahead and wear them. I wore them for group strength for an hour this morning and 3 miles on the elliptical afterwards and my feet and ankles feel great! The big test will be on our 4 mile run tomorrow.

I am really excited for you! Have a great race! We are driving an hour (each way) Friday to pick up our race packets and then an hour Saturday morning for the race. I would love to stay over, but between the hotel and the cost of boarding our dogs for two days, we decided to save the money. The weather is supposed to break this week, so I'm hoping for reasonable temps!

Jennz--thanks for the hug. I am feeling like such a bad mom. I love, love, love my son, but goodness 19 year olds can be a big pain in the butt. I try to remind myself of all the developmental stuff that's going on. I feel like it's such a tug of war in my brain. I want to see him and I want him to go back. I guess we are all still adjusting to our new roles. And he will say stuff that is a little hurtful--like he never wants to live in our town again, just visit. I know where it's all coming from, but it's hard sometimes not to take things personally. He is really excited about meeting us when we run the W&D in Oct. DH has convinced me after this weekend, that I need to make the best plans for us for the weekend and not cater to DS. And I think he's right. Sorry for the book.

Taryn--glad your trip went well and you found a watch you love. DS went through a phase from about 11-15 where he was not too fond of WDW, but now he loves it again. That's part of the reason we bought more dvc points. Some for a trip for me and DH and some for a trip with Ds.

QOTD--I loved Welcome Back Kotter, Sanford & Sons, Good Times. All those old 70's shows.


----------



## my3princes

Saturday QOTD: What is your biggest guilty pleasure food item at WDW

Desserts.  I love desserts


Sunday QOTD: Work vs. Health

I have a job, well actually a couple of jobs.  Waitress/Bartender helps as I'm on my feet and appearance totally effects my tips.  Lifeguard helps as I get exercise and have to wear a bathingsuit in public.  Substitute teacher toss up.  I'm on my feet alot, but there are too many opportunities to eat.  In September I want to start my career.  I don't know what I want to do.  My degree is in small business management, but I know that if I take a desk job, my weight will increase, there is not a chance that it won't.  So I guess I need to decide what I want to be when I grow up 

Monday QOTD:  Old Shows

MacGuyver.  loved that show.  I'm quite a MacGuyver myself


----------



## flipflopmom

Me at Disney last summer:






Me at Hilton Head, New Year's Eve this year, about 20 lbs heavier than summer, and 2 weeks before I started my weight loss journey:








Me at Disney this year!  










Hopefully by NYE at Hilton Head this year, I'll have met goal and that midsection will look better!!! 

I just finished uploading pics to photobucket.  I'd rather do that than unpack!


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope you enjoy being fitted for new shoes. So far I am thrilled with mine. I am running a 10k this weekend in them, but I'll have had them a few more days than you. I asked about wearing them for the 10k and they said the shoes I had were such a poor fit, and that as long as I was having no problems, to go ahead and wear them. I wore them for group strength for an hour this morning and 3 miles on the elliptical afterwards and my feet and ankles feel great! The big test will be on our 4 mile run tomorrow.
> 
> I am really excited for you! Have a great race! We are driving an hour (each way) Friday to pick up our race packets and then an hour Saturday morning for the race. I would love to stay over, but between the hotel and the cost of boarding our dogs for two days, we decided to save the money. The weather is supposed to break this week, so I'm hoping for reasonable temps!



Yep, for an hour drive, I would do that the morning of the race. But, 2 hours... I'm just not willing to get up as early as that would require. And, since it's my mom going with me we can split the hotel cost, so it's not so bad. And, like I said, we've been looking for an excuse to get away anyway. 

I wish I could pick up my packet the day before, but they only have them available at the store locations Monday thru Thursday this week and then I guess they're carting them all over to the race site during the day on Friday so they can be picked up Saturday morning. I wish that people would just mail the packets out.  Just charge an extra $5 and stuff it in one of those "if it fits, it ships" boxes. I would totally pay $5 to be able to sleep an hour later on race day. 

Good luck on your 10K too! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> Me at Disney last summer:
> 
> Me at Hilton Head, New Year's Eve this year, about 20 lbs heavier than summer, and 2 weeks before I started my weight loss journey:
> 
> Me at Disney this year!
> 
> Hopefully by NYE at Hilton Head this year, I'll have met goal and that midsection will look better!!!
> 
> I just finished uploading pics to photobucket.  I'd rather do that than unpack!



Taryn! You look fantastic!  (And I bet you FELT better for this trip too!) 

Can't wait to check out the trip report. 

And, I agree... I'd rather do just about anything besides unpack.


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> Me at Disney last summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at Hilton Head, New Year's Eve this year, about 20 lbs heavier than summer, and 2 weeks before I started my weight loss journey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at Disney this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully by NYE at Hilton Head this year, I'll have met goal and that midsection will look better!!!
> 
> I just finished uploading pics to photobucket.  I'd rather do that than unpack!



WOWZA  You look fantastic


----------



## jennz

Taryn you look fabulous!!!  WOW!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## keenercam

Saturday QOTD: What is your biggest guilty pleasure food item at WDW? 
  I think ALL food tastes better at WDW.  I really also enjoy the Fish 'n Chips in EPCOT and the cheddar cheese soup at LeCellier


QOTD for Sunday, June 27:Career and health? Does yours help or hinder you? 

I think my career helps for the most part. Since I am in an office all day and the only food I allow myself is what I bring, I can control my environment and the temptations better than if I were at home or if I were in a job where there is food around.  Unfortunately, this afternoon a vender sent a dozen cupcakes to me as a thank you and now I am obsessing about the cupcakes that are on the kitchen table. I am literally going to have to keep myself from going to the kitchen for any reason whatsoever to avoid them.  Cupcakes are my kryptonite.



pjlla said:


> Anyone on here a part of the FaceBook Dis WISH group (other than Keenercam, the only person who I recognized)?
> 
> Not sure if I should bother to join the group, since I'm not much of a runner.  Just wondering........P



I think that a lot of the long-time WISHers are in that group, many of whom walk or run races at Disney, and it is a really wonderful bunch of people.  I have made more friends in the past 5 years of my life on the WISH boards than I ever dreamed I'd make at this stage of my life.  The support is just amazing.  You should join.  It can't hurt and you may find that you make some new friends.  Even if you never walk or run an event, there is a lot to be said for having FB friends who share your healthy living goals.

Pjilla: I am so sorry for your family's loss.  It is so sweet of you to read the eulogy your Mom wrote.  That is so difficult.

JenA: I almost freaked out when I read about your son.  Oh my God.  I just can't even imagine what you were going through at that moment.  I am so glad he is okay.  Those are the freaky accidents that you read about and think how quickly something fun can become tragic.  Congratulations to your DD's dance troupe! What an awesome accomplishment for those youngsters.  


Maureen -- I am so glad you enjoyed your MfM book.  I felt the same way when I read it.  Undertaking to train for my first 1/2 marathon was the first time I ever decided to do something that I couldn't be sure I'd succeed at.  I never had any doubts about any other goals I set in my life. I just always knew what I was working toward and only the timing was not certain, but not the success.  

Then, I decided to train for a 1/2 marathon.  No one but my WISH teammates and DH KNEW I could do it.  I didn't know I could do it.  But I did know that just deciding to do it would change my life.  It was a goal I had every day from that point on.  I knew I'd have to train and I knew I'd have to be selfish and disciplined. I knew that I had to carve the time out of 5 days every week to work out and to train.  And I knew that I'd get to the start line because of the WISH team's support and that I'd get to the finish line only because of MY determination, MY self-discipline, and MY effort on the course on race day. No one else could carry me to the finish. No one else could have made me work toward the goal and no one else could take the credit for my success.  When I got my first Donald medal, it was the biggest accomplishment of my life to that point -- because I never was certain I would see it through.  (and then I decided to train for the full marathon, but that's another story entirely.   )

Does that make sense?

Taryn -- You look absolutely fabulous!  I hope you are so proud of everything you have accomplished. Just seeing that very objective evidence of your success must be so rewarding.  Congratulations!

I'm sorry for all I've missed. I am so bad at keeping up with everyone.  We had a fun and frienship-filled weekend (spent time with wonderful WISH friends!) but I did not eat well. The only thing I can say is that I was very conscious of what I was eating.  And I had the willpower to never eat everything on my plate.  I figure any bite I didn't eat was that many fewer calories I didn't take in.  Oh, and rum & diet coke can be just as satisfying as a pina colada. And you don't feel as bloated afterwards.  LOL!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> I wish I could pick up my packet the day before, but they only have them available at the store locations Monday thru Thursday this week and then I guess they're carting them all over to the race site during the day on Friday so they can be picked up Saturday morning. I wish that people would just mail the packets out.  Just charge an extra $5 and stuff it in one of those "if it fits, it ships" boxes. I would totally pay $5 to be able to sleep an hour later on race day.
> 
> Good luck on your 10K too! Can't wait to hear all about it!



They mailed the packets, but since we decided late, we missed the date for mailed packets by 1 day! I thought about calling, but it was a weekend, and the registration was through active.com--I think. Oh well, I think we'll probably drive the course Friday night before we come home.

Taryn--Aren't you so pround of yourself!!! Great pictures!

Jen--I ditto everyone's comments about your son. I am so glad it was nothing worse.

I am hosting the exercise challenge this month for Julie. Here's the link in case you're interested. CC is hosting next month.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2497486


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- You look AWESOME!!!!! WOW! Hot Mama!

My3princes- I LOVE MAcGyver! I have had a crush on Richard Dean Anderson for years! Watched almost every episode of Stargate to see him! He's just a neat guy! Miss seeing him!

Had a small hot fudge sundae after my WW meal! Stress eating and TOM has arrived! 

Very muggy here but not as bad as I thought it was going to be. Down to 86 and there is a nice breeze. Got the AC on as it was 82 in my house! Only got in my walk this morning. Off to drink more water shortly! Grilled our chicken for supper when I brought the girls home from VBS! They had a great time!

Two clients for tomorrow so far. Don't know what the rest of the week will bring. My life is up in the air due to dad's upcoming teeth extraction so I don't know what will be happening the rest of the week. My mom needs me to go with her. 

Also planning on going to get the HP game (PS# version)as that will be my relaxation for the rest of the week. DD1 got a gift card for her b'day so we'll use that for the DSi version. 

Ok, so for the past 30 minutes I've been doing 4 things at once! Time for that water or lemonade! 

I'll post tomorrow's question later this evening!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Connie96 said:


> Well, I am registered for my first ever 10K race this coming Saturday. I am SO looking forward to this weekend!
> 
> The race is being held just over 2 hours from where we live, so we (my mom and I) are gonna make a weekend of it! We're both taking off work on Friday and heading out just after I take DD to daycare that morning - she will be staying overnight with my sister. Mom and I have talked so many times about getting out of town, just the two of us, for YEARS but never manage to do it. But now, she has decided to enter any event that I do in order to encourage herself to get and stay active. Due to health reasons she doesn't run, so she'll be walking the 5K while I run the 10K. She has entered the last two 5Ks I did and my DD (3yo) walked with her which basically made them the LAST to cross the finish line. I know she'll enjoy being able to walk at her own pace and NOT finishing dead last this time.
> 
> When we get to Dallas on Friday, we're gonna hit the running store and I'm excited to get fitted for new running shoes. This is another first for me - I've always bought my running shoes online from www.roadrunnersports.com. And, yes, I know - never race in new shoes. I'm not going to. But, I'm still excited about new shoes!
> 
> We plan to spend the evening lazing around the hotel swimming pool and just enjoying. Then we'll be getting up EARLY Saturday morning to get to the race site and pick up our packets and stuff. After the race, we plan to head back to the hotel and hopefully manage to shower, etc, before checkout time. Then we'll go have lunch and do a little shopping at Whole Foods - something else we don't have where we live - before we head back home.
> 
> Am I nuts to be this excited about shoe-shopping, race-running and, of all things, grocery-shopping???  I don't care!   I can't wait for Friday!!




I would be excited too connie!  I hope you have a great time and I know you will do great.  Good luck

TARYN YOU LOOK AMAZING GIRL.  YOU SHOULD BE SO PROUD OF YOURSELF.  YOU ARE AN INSPIRATION!  I HOPE THOSE OF YOU WHO SHARED YOUR BEFORE AND AFTER PICKS REALIZE HOW MUCH HELP YOU HAVE BEEN IN KEEPING NEWCOMERS LIKE ME MOTIVATED.  IT HAS BEEN SO HELPFUL....THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Octoberbride03

keenercam said:


> I think that a lot of the long-time WISHers are in that group, many of whom walk or run races at Disney, and it is a really wonderful bunch of people.  I have made more friends in the past 5 years of my life on the WISH boards than I ever dreamed I'd make at this stage of my life.  The support is just amazing.  You should join.  It can't hurt and you may find that you make some new friends.  Even if you never walk or run an event, there is a lot to be said for having FB friends who share your healthy living goals.
> 
> 
> Maureen -- I am so glad you enjoyed your MfM book.  I felt the same way when I read it.  Undertaking to train for my first 1/2 marathon was the first time I ever decided to do something that I couldn't be sure I'd succeed at.  I never had any doubts about any other goals I set in my life. I just always knew what I was working toward and only the timing was not certain, but not the success.
> 
> Then, I decided to train for a 1/2 marathon.  No one but my WISH teammates and DH KNEW I could do it.  I didn't know I could do it.  But I did know that just deciding to do it would change my life.  It was a goal I had every day from that point on.  I knew I'd have to train and I knew I'd have to be selfish and disciplined. I knew that I had to carve the time out of 5 days every week to work out and to train.  And I knew that I'd get to the start line because of the WISH team's support and that I'd get to the finish line only because of MY determination, MY self-discipline, and MY effort on the course on race day. No one else could carry me to the finish. No one else could have made me work toward the goal and no one else could take the credit for my success.  When I got my first Donald medal, it was the biggest accomplishment of my life to that point -- because I never was certain I would see it through.  (and then I decided to train for the full marathon, but that's another story entirely.   )
> 
> Does that make sense?



It does make sense.  Especially since I Don't Know that I can do it.  I KNOW i can do a 10K.  I've done them before but a half marathon is a daunting prospect and yet i feel like i need that right now.  So I'll do a 10K in Oct.  and then with luck finish a half in March.  To get it finished and have a medal will be amazing. The only trophies i ever got were on the swim team as a kid and everybody got 1 of those.  

Do you have a link to the WISH group on FB?  I tried searching here and on FB and I'm not finding anything close    Or you could friend me on FB and send me a link there.   Anybody here is welcome to friend me.  I'm Maureen Wick and there's a pic of me with my Onslow in the profile pic.  He's a yarn thief

Taryn:  You look absolutely amazing, and your mid-section is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY better than mine.  Seriously better than mine 

Speaking of which I am off to go work that now.  Thank GOD for AC. its 100 degrees outside and no way is the dog going for a walk in that 

OH YEAH.........  MacGyver totally rocks   He was my first love as a girl and its an everlasting thing.  These Twilight groupies have no idea what true love is.  I will follow Richard Dean anywhere. He is awesome


----------



## jennz

Octoberbride03 said:


> It does make sense.  Especially since I Don't Know that I can do it.  I KNOW i can do a 10K.  I've done them before but a half marathon is a daunting prospect and yet i feel like i need that right now.  So I'll do a 10K in Oct.  and then with luck finish a half in March.  To get it finished and have a medal will be amazing. The only trophies i ever got were on the swim team as a kid and everybody got 1 of those.
> 
> Do you have a link to the WISH group on FB?  I tried searching here and on FB and I'm not finding anything close    Or you could friend me on FB and send me a link there.   Anybody here is welcome to friend me.  I'm Maureen Wick and there's a pic of me with my Onslow in the profile pic.  He's a yarn thief
> 
> Taryn:  You look absolutely amazing, and your mid-section is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY better than mine.  Seriously better than mine
> 
> Speaking of which I am off to go work that now.  Thank GOD for AC. its 100 degrees outside and no way is the dog going for a walk in that
> 
> OH YEAH.........  MacGyver totally rocks   He was my first love as a girl and its an everlasting thing.  These Twilight groupies have no idea what true love is.  I will follow Richard Dean anywhere. He is awesome



Woo hoo Maureen, on track for your 1/2!  

My dogs drag themselves through a mile in the upper 80s - I agree, no way for 100!!  Our older one dashes from shady spot to shady spot!

I loved MacGyver too - I am  about your Twilighter comment!!  Too true!  MacGyver could rescue you from the vamps, werewolves and regular old murderers with a paper clip and some dental floss.


----------



## Connie96

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I would be excited too connie!  I hope you have a great time and I know you will do great.  Good luck


 Thanks, Lindsay!! 



Octoberbride03 said:


> It does make sense.  Especially since I Don't Know that I can do it.  I KNOW i can do a 10K.  I've done them before but a half marathon is a daunting prospect and yet i feel like i need that right now.  So I'll do a 10K in Oct.  and then with luck finish a half in March.  To get it finished and have a medal will be amazing. The only trophies i ever got were on the swim team as a kid and everybody got 1 of those.


 Yep, I'm looking forward to getting this 10K under my belt so I can start working toward doing a half. I intend to run my first half in November down in Galveston.  I don't currently have *plans* to run the Princess, but I do have *hopes* to run at WDW someday. SOON! 



Octoberbride03 said:


> Do you have a link to the WISH group on FB?  I tried searching here and on FB and I'm not finding anything close


 I searched and couldn't find it either.


----------



## JOANNEL

my3princes said:


> WOWZA  You look fantastic



Wow you look great!!


----------



## tigger813

jennz said:


> Woo hoo Maureen, on track for your 1/2!
> 
> My dogs drag themselves through a mile in the upper 80s - I agree, no way for 100!!  Our older one dashes from shady spot to shady spot!
> 
> I loved MacGyver too - I am  about your Twilighter comment!!  Too true!  MacGyver could rescue you from the vamps, werewolves and regular old murderers with a paper clip and some dental floss.



Don't forget the Duck Tape!


----------



## tigger813

Hmmmm..QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?

We love Journey in this house! Our wedding song was When You Love A Woman. We've seen them twice in concert. Miss Steve Perry but have enjoyed his replacements. Just watched their Live in Manila concert last week and it was amazing! I'm also a big Duran Duran fan as well as Styx! Josh Groban is a new favorite!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

wow I just got back from my run.  I initially planned on doing 3-4 miles but cut it down to 2.  It was so hot and humid I thought I was going to die.  The run became pure torture.  Ok so I am being a little dramatic but it was.  I feel like this heat is holding me back.  I am so wishing for a cold front to come through.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I have no idea where the last 2 days have gone. The baby shower was good, but also 2+ hours of eating, present opening time, and then more eating. Really not good for my diet. I was up a lot on Sunday morning. I will check my weight again tomorrow morning and see where I am. I went to a party last night and well, you were expected to eat- A LOT- and it was pizza and ice cream. I'm hoping I had enough water today to wash out all the extra salt. I also made it to the gym for the first time in weeks. I walked/ran 1.09 miles in 20 minutes. Talk about depressing. I CAN and WILL improve.

QOTD from yesterday: My job keeps me on my feet almost all day so it is definitely good for my weight loss goals. I walked almost 7500 steps at work alone today.

QOTD for today: Hmm, I'm not really sure. I loved Full House growing up and sometimes find myself watching episodes and trying to guess what the next line is. (I've seen some of the episodes a lot. )

QOTD for tomorrow: No clue. I'm not really a music person.

I've been reading the thread and hope I don't miss anyone I want to say something to 

JenA: I hope your son is feeling better. That sounded very scary.

Taryn: Welcome back! You look great!

Connie: Good luck with your race!

Knowing me, I'll remember something else and will post again later.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD--the Cure, followed closely by Bob Marley, the Smithereens, and Madonna. Can you tell I'm an 80's girl?


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening all!

We had a great time at DLR.  Enjoyed meeting 50sjayne for a little wine and cheese tasting at Wine Country Trattoria and meeting up with our families to see the Pixar Parade.  World of Color is a fantastic show but I definitely recommend using preferred dining.  

Lost my 40 pound clippie which was an accomplishment since the food was not so great except for Napa Rose.    I am sure it will be back this week or the next at the latest.

You folks were busy -- I had 14 pages to catch up on!   to all those who need an extra one.

*Deb,* I'm glad that you had a good report for DS this week!  

*JenA,* I'm so glad that your son is okay!  

Taryn, you look marvelous!   You should be so proud of your accomplishments. 

I'm going to just jump back in with this week's QOTD:  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD Monday June 28: What is your favorite old tv series from when you were growing up that you wish was still on or they would revive? (I'm into fun questions for during the week!)



Alias Smith and Jones.  I loved that show!  It wasn't as good once Peter Duel was gone, though.  I cried for hours when he died.  



tigger813 said:


> Hmmmm..QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?
> 
> We love Journey in this house! Our wedding song was When You Love A Woman. We've seen them twice in concert. Miss Steve Perry but have enjoyed his replacements. Just watched their Live in Manila concert last week and it was amazing! I'm also a big Duran Duran fan as well as Styx! Josh Groban is a new favorite!



Another Journey fan here but I have to confess that it has to be with Steve Perry or it just isn't Journey to me.  My sister and I still argue whether Steve Perry pointed to her or me when we were at a concert -- truth is that he probably couldn't see either one of us!  

I will leave you with a picture of the view from our room at VGC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Have a great evening!


----------



## Connie96

tigger813 said:


> Hmmmm..QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?


 Oh I don't know. It depends on my mood. Today, I'm gonna have to go with Huey Lewis and the News. Heart of Rock and Roll. Power of Love. Hip to be Square.  Lots of fun stuff.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Connie96 said:


> Thanks, Lindsay!!
> 
> Yep, I'm looking forward to getting this 10K under my belt so I can start working toward doing a half. I intend to run my first half in November down in Galveston.  I don't currently have *plans* to run the Princess, but I do have *hopes* to run at WDW someday. SOON!
> 
> I searched and couldn't find it either.



I have no plans currently to run at WDW either. Or walk as it were.  Perhaps I can change that for 2012. We shall see after March.  We shall also see if I can't rope in a walking partner 



tigger813 said:


> Don't forget the Duck Tape!



  That's exactly what i was thinking when I read the post in my email.  



tigger813 said:


> Hmmmm..QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?
> 
> We love Journey in this house! Our wedding song was When You Love A Woman. We've seen them twice in concert. Miss Steve Perry but have enjoyed his replacements. Just watched their Live in Manila concert last week and it was amazing! I'm also a big Duran Duran fan as well as Styx! Josh Groban is a new favorite!




OMG Thank You

I go on Youtube to satisfy old song cravings, and last week or week before I was on an Eagles, Journey, Archies kick and whoever sang Build Me Up Buttercup   I was desperately trying to come with When you Love a Woman, and all I could remember was the tune and not the title. 
So now that's played and I'm happy

I'm past my bedtime so I'll see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## my3princes

Tuesday QOTD:  I used to love Alabama, Journey, Survivor, the hair bands of the 80s.  Right now I love the Zac Brown Band.


----------



## flipflopmom

Well, it's 11:30.  I got everything out of the suitcases, the suitcases put away, and the first 3 loads of laundry done.  My stomach is soooo unhappy with me for my gorging of the last week.  Since I officially asked for an excused weigh in, I'm not taking away my clippies until Friday!   I feel miserable, and coffee seems to help move things along so to speak, sorry, so I drank a pot this evening.  I am wired, and my stomach still hurts.


I started my dining review and trip reports, so after I do a bit more laundry and cleaning I might work on them some more.  If anyone wants to read more of my ramblings and be totally disgusted by how much I ate, here are the links:
dining review
TR

Thanks for all the compliments.  I didn't post the pictures to fish for them, it was a promise kept and a motivator.  I run to Imma Be a lot, and there is a line that says " Imma be takin them pics, lookin all fly and ****."  Whenever I needed a motivator to run, I would listen to that and think about how I wanted to look in my WDW pics this year, and promised that I would post them when I got back, regardless of if I liked them!


_Unfortunately, my body is letting me know it no longer likes lots of food, and I think it shows in my face and tummy, especially.  The pictures are a motivator that I don't want to go back to that place, and I need to get a move on getting this off and them some.  I fear complacency and giving up.  Please don't let me, I was soo bad the week before my trip, and on my trip.  I've got to get my mojo back, but I am scared that I won't.  I feel like a setback has happened that I am not mentally able to get over.  I need to print Jen's quotes and tape them on the fridge!_

I remember some of the stuff I wanted to post earlier:
*
JenA *- your son is very lucky.  I had a cousin do something similar, but he used his arms to break his fall, and broke both arms and collarbones and spent a summer with a half body cast with both arms straight out!  So glad DS is okay. When things like that happen (DD2 the clutz) I replay them over and over in my mind, which makes it worse!  Hope the icing and pain meds help, and sooooo glad he had a happy ending!

*Rose* - Someone once told me that the teen years are God's way of helping us be more accepting of our children leaving.  Even though DD is only 10, she is starting some of the drama and attitude, and I kind of understand already.  I am very scared for our bond to go away, yet sometimes I want HER to go away for a few minutes, so  for you and your conflicting emotions!

*Lisa*-glad you had a good time, and your view is just breath taking!

*Monday's QOTD:*  I loved the Facts of Life, the original 90210 especially the high school years, Different Strokes, Silver Spoons, that show with Alex P. Keaton, Saved by the Bell, those kinds of shows.
*
Tuesday's QOTD*:  That is sooo hard.  I like a few songs by lots of people!  As a tween - Madonna, Cyndi Lauper, the hair bands.  As a teen - Boyz II Men, Sir Mix a Lot, Will Smith, "Old school" rap. College - Jimmy Buffett, Kenny Chesney, Counting Crows, Hootie, Dave Matthews, Nellie, Shaggy, Snoop Dog, REM, Chili Peppers.  And now - Mellow - Michael Buble', Norah Jones, Jack Johnson, Louie Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald, John Mayer.  Dance and run - Black Eyed Peas, Ke$ha, Eminem..  Very eclectic!  I even have a playlist called sentimental when I want to cry, that has the songs I sang to my daughters when they were born, their special songs with DH, and songs that make me think of Daddy!

Yep, Taryn, it's now 2am.  You've had too much coffee.  Stop playing with font colors, and go to bed!


----------



## redwalker

QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?
I love Def Leppard, we got to see them in concert last summer. They were amazing!  I still can't get over the drummer. ONE ARM!  That is perseverance for you. I think if he can play the drums with one arm, I can certainly loose 10 lbs!
Favorite Singer: there are too many.

Getting an early start today, folding laundry and picking up the house. I feel like a cluttered house leads to a cluttered mind..so I am on a cleaning frenzy!  Hope everyone has a Terrific Tuesday!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Good Morning Everyone!

Lisa- glad your back and that you had a great time.  Dont worry you will get the clippie back in no time.

Taryn- We will keep you on track. Dont worry you will be fine.  I had to laugh at your favorite music list.  Mine is pretty similar over the years too.

Teen- Old school Rap, Boyz II Men, New Kids on the block
College- Anything Country
bar hopping days- anything the cover bands would play! Come on Illeen, Sweet Caroline, Jackie and Diane, etc.
Now- Tim Mcgraw, anything top 40.

Its funny how your taste changes over time.

Have a great tuesday!


----------



## tigger813

redwalker said:


> QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?
> I love Def Leppard, we got to see them in concert last summer. They were amazing!  I still can't get over the drummer. ONE ARM!  That is perseverance for you. I think if he can play the drums with one arm, I can certainly loose 10 lbs!
> Favorite Singer: there are too many.
> 
> Getting an early start today, folding laundry and picking up the house. I feel like a cluttered house leads to a cluttered mind..so I am on a cleaning frenzy!  Hope everyone has a Terrific Tuesday!



Hey there, Buddy! Glad to see you here!

Gotta get moving as I have to drop the kids off at Bible School before heading to work. Then it's shopping and a trip to the transfer station. Then fix supper and head back to work for a 6:15 client. 

Don't know if I'll get any workouts in besides my massages today. I want to do WATP. I guess it will depends on when I get back from shopping. Maybe I'll do a 4 or 5 mile walk as soon as I get back.

Time to get a move on!


----------



## flipflopmom

redwalker said:


> . I feel like a cluttered house leads to a cluttered mind..so I am on a cleaning frenzy!  Hope everyone has a Terrific Tuesday!



That's exactly right!  I can't function if my house is a mess!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> New Kids on the block anything top 40.
> Have a great tuesday!



How could I forget NKOTB?  Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa Hangin' Tough.  And I forgot about my little blip in late high school of country.  Being from the South, it's unavoidable, I guess.  Now, I can't really take it AT ALL, unless they mainstream it.  And I do love my top 40.  It's nice b/c DD and I like the same music now!  (She likes some of my old school rap, her friends give her a hard time, and then it shows up as part of a new song, and when she knows the beat, suddenly it's cool!)


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I haven't been on the thread for a while.  


Graduation on Wed was okay but very hot..  Thursday was very sad.  Besides the 6 people retiring we are losing 10 more people to either other schools or being let go.  That is 10% of our staff.  It has been bothering me ever since. 


Friday we did 2 lawns.  Sat I helped at a charity event.  My quilt shop pledged 1000 pillowcases to be sewn and donated to charities such as ConKerr Cancer which gives pillowcases to kids with cancer.  As of Sat's sewin we have 897.

It has been too hot the last couple of days to do much.  we are the weird house becasue we have no air conditioning.  We have a lot of fans.  It is not too bad most days but when it gets over 87 then we kind of die.  I am going to be spending time in the cool basement so I can get my sewing area into some sort of order.  

QOTD   Favorite tv shows would be MASH, Mary TYler Moore, Bob Newhart and CHeers

Favorite singer  I am not into rock.  Never really have been.  I love Mel Torme, Michael Finestein (got tickets to see him in concert from my sons for Mother Day), Dianna Krall.  AS you can tell I love old fashioned music.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## jennz

QOTD:  It's kind of mood dependent but Jimmy Buffett, Tom Petty, and ABBA come to mind.  

Good morning losers!  

My goal for today is "just for today"...just for today I will make healthy choices, walk my dogs, and journal everything.  Yesterday was a good day and I don't want to compare to it and sabotage myself (oh you were on track yesterday you can slip up a little today) so I'm focusing on today only - no forward and no back.  

Lisa LOVE that view!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> *My goal for today is "just for today"...just for today I will make healthy choices, walk my dogs, and journal everything.  Yesterday was a good day and I don't want to compare to it and sabotage myself (oh you were on track yesterday you can slip up a little today) so I'm focusing on today only - no forward and no back.  *
> 
> Lisa LOVE that view!!!



I think this is a really good attitude. Thanks for sharing. I needed to hear that today.

Lisa--love the view. Did you enjoy VGC?

I want to add to my favorite music list--I forgot Counting Crows. I've seen them in concert and it was great! I don't listen to them as much as I used to, because some of the songs make me a little sad. Too much soul searching in some of them.


----------



## jenanderson

Oh boy, I missed a lot by not coming on yesterday.  Spent the day painting DD's bedroom.  We are covering up her wonderful pixie purple and she has declared she does not want a Tinkerbell room any longer....WHAT??!!!  I guess that is what happens when they are getting ready for high school.    At least it will be a light green color and she is going to keep it decorated with a "vacation feel" accented by her favorite Tink accessories.  

I will come on in a bit to do a bunch of responding to people but I have decided I need to run this morning so I am going to try to get going right away and get it done before I get distracted by the laundry, housework and more painting.  

Back in a while!
Jen


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!



Octoberbride03 said:


> I have no plans currently to run at WDW either. Or walk as it were.  Perhaps I can change that for 2012. We shall see after March.  We shall also see if I can't rope in a walking partner



There is a group of marathon walkers over on the Events side of the WISH boards that you might want to check out.  Also, I know that the teams will take people who are walkers, too.  Just a thought for when you are ready for that.  



my3princes said:


> Tuesday QOTD:  I used to love Alabama, Journey, Survivor, the hair bands of the 80s.  Right now I love the Zac Brown Band.



Oh, Survivor, I almost forgot about them.  Now I will have to listen to Zac Brown Band on iTunes to see if I recognize anything.  I tried listening to Justin Bieber a couple of weeks ago to see what all the fuss was about -- all I heard was "oh, baby, baby" -- didn't do too much for me.  



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks for all the compliments.  I didn't post the pictures to fish for them, it was a promise kept and a motivator.  I run to Imma Be a lot, and there is a line that says " Imma be takin them pics, lookin all fly and ****."  Whenever I needed a motivator to run, I would listen to that and think about how I wanted to look in my WDW pics this year, and promised that I would post them when I got back, regardless of if I liked them!
> 
> _Unfortunately, my body is letting me know it no longer likes lots of food, and I think it shows in my face and tummy, especially.  The pictures are a motivator that I don't want to go back to that place, and I need to get a move on getting this off and them some.  I fear complacency and giving up.  Please don't let me, I was soo bad the week before my trip, and on my trip.  I've got to get my mojo back, but I am scared that I won't.  I feel like a setback has happened that I am not mentally able to get over.  I need to print Jen's quotes and tape them on the fridge!_



 Taryn.  It sounds like you are doing a great job getting back on plan.  Don't worry about what has already happened -- there isn't a thing you can do about that.  But you can control what you eat and your exercise now.  Remember what Cam says, "the next bite is the chance to do it right."

Look at those pictures and see the difference!  I am sure that you felt much cooler and more energetic at WDW.  And that you didn't have to worry about fitting into anything.  Not to mention how cute you looked.  Think of those good feelings and you will keep on track.  Don't think about the "should haves," they arent' going to help you get to where you want to be.    You can do it!  



redwalker said:


> QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?
> I love Def Leppard, we got to see them in concert last summer. They were amazing!  I still can't get over the drummer. ONE ARM!  That is perseverance for you. I think if he can play the drums with one arm, I can certainly loose 10 lbs!  Favorite Singer: there are too many.
> 
> Getting an early start today, folding laundry and picking up the house. I feel like a cluttered house leads to a cluttered mind..so I am on a cleaning frenzy!  Hope everyone has a Terrific Tuesday!



Thanks for reminding me about Def Leppard, redwalker.  That is a good point about the arm thing.

I hope that you have a Terrific Tuesday too!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Lisa- glad your back and that you had a great time.  Dont worry you will get the clippie back in no time.
> 
> Taryn- We will keep you on track. Dont worry you will be fine.  I had to laugh at your favorite music list.  Mine is pretty similar over the years too.
> 
> Teen- Old school Rap, Boyz II Men, New Kids on the block
> College- Anything Country
> bar hopping days- anything the cover bands would play! Come on Illeen, Sweet Caroline, Jackie and Diane, etc.
> Now- Tim Mcgraw, anything top 40.
> 
> Its funny how your taste changes over time.
> 
> Have a great tuesday!



I'm not too worried about it.  I've lost clippies before.  I find taking it away is a real motivator to get it back for me.  I think it was my 15 pound clippie that I gained and lost several times before finally setting my mind to it that it was staying and moving on for good.  It's all a mental game with myself.  



donac said:


> Friday we did 2 lawns.  Sat I helped at a charity event.  My quilt shop pledged 1000 pillowcases to be sewn and donated to charities such as ConKerr Cancer which gives pillowcases to kids with cancer.  As of Sat's sewin we have 897.
> 
> It has been too hot the last couple of days to do much.  we are the weird house becasue we have no air conditioning.  We have a lot of fans.  It is not too bad most days but when it gets over 87 then we kind of die.  I am going to be spending time in the cool basement so I can get my sewing area into some sort of order.
> 
> QOTD   Favorite tv shows would be MASH, Mary TYler Moore, Bob Newhart and CHeers
> 
> Favorite singer  I am not into rock.  Never really have been.  I love Mel Torme, Michael Finestein (got tickets to see him in concert from my sons for Mother Day), Dianna Krall.  AS you can tell I love old fashioned music.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Oh, dona, I forgot about your pillowcase projects.  How many pillowcases do you think you made in a year?  It is a lot!  

You are so nice to be the lawn service for all your family members.  



jennz said:


> QOTD:  It's kind of mood dependent but Jimmy Buffett, Tom Petty, and ABBA come to mind.
> 
> Good morning losers!
> 
> My goal for today is "just for today"...just for today I will make healthy choices, walk my dogs, and journal everything.  Yesterday was a good day and I don't want to compare to it and sabotage myself (oh you were on track yesterday you can slip up a little today) so I'm focusing on today only - no forward and no back.
> 
> Lisa LOVE that view!!!



This is a great attitude, jennz!    A few good days will turn into a good week, then a good month and you'll be where you want in no time!  

It was a beautiful view and always something interesting to watch.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa--love the view. Did you enjoy VGC?



We did love VGC.  We've always loved Grand Californian but the Villas are by far the best -- even over concierge or a suite at the GC.  They are so pretty and well laid out.  You walk out and cut through the pool to the DCA entrance where you can go to DCA or use it as a short cut to DL.  It was very nice and I need to start planning another DLR trip as I am suffereing from withdrawal!  



jenanderson said:


> Oh boy, I missed a lot by not coming on yesterday.  Spent the day painting DD's bedroom.  We are covering up her wonderful pixie purple and she has declared she does not want a Tinkerbell room any longer....WHAT??!!!  I guess that is what happens when they are getting ready for high school.    At least it will be a light green color and she is going to keep it decorated with a "vacation feel" accented by her favorite Tink accessories.
> 
> I will come on in a bit to do a bunch of responding to people but I have decided I need to run this morning so I am going to try to get going right away and get it done before I get distracted by the laundry, housework and more painting.
> 
> Back in a while!
> Jen



Good job getting your running in early before it warms up!  

Maybe the green room can morph into a woodsy or meadowy kind of thing.  We remodeled DS' room last summer and it turned into a teen room.  DH saved a tiny bit of Rainbow Fish from his other room and put in in our walk in closet as we were so sad to lose it.  Now, we are under pain of death not to reveal that to anyone!  

I forgot to mention that one day at DLR I wore my pedometer and I walked 13,998 steps.  DLR is a lot closer together that WDW so that was a lot of walking.  I did check to be sure that Indiana Jones and the other rides weren't adding steps when they shouldn't but my Omron did a great job.  It is just a good reminder that no matter how far you walk, you cant just eat whatever you want, period.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Tricia1972

I'm a little late to the party, but signing on for the summer challenge! In May 2009 I weighed 137.  In May of 2010 I weighed 200.  It's time to make a change in my life!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Tricia1972 said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but signing on for the summer challenge! In May 2009 I weighed 137.  In May of 2010 I weighed 200.  It's time to make a change in my life!!!



Welcome!!!!


----------



## Tricia1972

Thanks for the welcome! I realized that I forgot to formally announce that I'd like to be on Team Loser


----------



## pjlla

tigger813 said:


> Please send PD for my dad! He has to have major dental work done in the next few weeks and will find out on Tuesday when they can start. Has to have several teeth pulled first so I will have to take him and my mom to that.  Only have one client scheduled this week so far!
> 
> QOTD Monday June 28: What is your favorite old tv series from when you were growing up that you wish was still on or they would revive? (I'm into fun questions for during the week!)



Prayers for your Dad (and Mom) as he goes through this.

I just have a couple of thoughts on the QOTD....  The theme song for Mary Tyler Moore show reminds me of sleeping over on the couch at my grandparents house.... I tear up when I hear it.  That said, I really don't always love the show, but I will catch it a few times a years here and there. 

The show that comes to mind first is something from my mid-20's called "Home Front".  It was a drama set during WWII about the boys leaving (and coming back) from the war and what their families went through and about their war brides, etc.  It was EXCELLENT, but I think it only lasted one or two seasons.  I've never seen it in re-runs or anything.



jenanderson said:


> Thanks to everyone who asked....DS is doing fine today.  We are feeling very lucky and he got a serious reminder about goofing around at the pool.  He was STANDING on the bottom of the slide (a HUGE NO NO and he knows it) and slipped.  He hit the bottom part of it with his neck/throat and then fell into the pool!  It was totally freaky!    We expected some bruising...which he has.  We expected his neck to be a bit sore but he says he is fine.  He does have a bit of a "raspy" voice today and says his throat is a bit sore.  We did talk with the doctors because DS has had major throat surgery and we just wanted to be sure that we did not need to bring him in.  Doctors said as long as he was breathing, eating and drinking fine it was okay for now.  I have a feeling that DD and DS will not be messing around at the pool for a while.
> 
> I am so sorry about your friend.
> 
> I was totally interested.  I am so tired of doing all the chores.....and I need to teach my kids to help out a bit more.  They are great kids.  The biggest problem is that they are so busy during the school year that I often don't feel that they really have much time to help out (especially with studying some nights).  However, they have plenty of time in the summer and they need to practice a bit more responsibility.
> 
> 
> I have a whole list of them from the last challenge...these all came from people from the BL9.  Here we go....
> 
> Dead Last Finish
> is greater than
> Did Not Finish
> which greatly trumps
> Did Not Start
> 
> If hunger is not the question, food is not the answer.
> 
> Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels.
> 
> No one ever got fit from staying cozy and comfy.
> 
> Give it your best and forget the rest.
> 
> DON'T GIVE UP! DON"T GET FRUSTRATED!
> 
> Fall down seven times, get up eight.
> 
> Hunger is not an emergency.
> 
> Just keep swimmin...just keep swimming
> 
> Do I really love this food?
> 
> I am strong.
> 
> If you feel hungry, your body is telling you something. Eat the right fuel and you will burn and aid in speeding your metabolism.
> 
> It's All in The Attitude
> 
> Tomorrow is always fresh with no mistakes in it.
> 
> I will never regret not running!
> 
> I AM WORTH IT
> 
> If you break a dish emptying the dishwasher, you don't throw the rest on the floor, so don't let one mistake snowball.
> 
> Be good to your body, it's the only place you have to live.
> 
> Losing weight is Hard. Maintaining weight is hard. Being overweight is hard. Choose your hard.
> 
> There's plenty of time to solve this thing, but you got to stop using your mouth and start using your brain!
> 
> You are worth it, and you are strong.
> 
> Continuous effort - not strength or intelligence - is the key to unlocking our potential.
> 
> I am doing the best I can given what I have today.
> 
> The past does not define you, the present does.
> 
> Life is a journey, and sometimes there are detours.
> 
> Exercise your optimism
> 
> Half of crazy is still crazy
> 
> Forward is a pace
> 
> Slow is the new fast
> 
> Believe deep down in your heart that you're destined to do great things.


Thanks for the quotes!!  I can't wait to make myself some motivational signs to hang around the house.

Second... glad to hear that your DS is going to be just fine.  But I'm sure he has added a few grey hairs to his parents for that stunt! 

I agree about the kids being busy during the school year.  I ask VERY LITTLE of my kids during school/sports season because it has been made known from DAY ONE that their main concern/area of concentration is to be their GRADES!!  We tell them.... Daddy's main job is his JOB, which provides EVERYTHING for us!  Mommy's main job is to keep the house running smoothly and organized and making sure everyone gets where they need to go.  Kids main job is to get GOOD GRADES and LEARN LOTS and be GOOD PEOPLE!  Everything else is gravy.

Unfortunately, they have taken me at my word and their rooms are a FRIGHT!  But who can complain when they make the honor roll and get scholastic and sportsmanship awards?!

Thanks for the hug (and from ALL of you who took the time to send your sympathies).  Funeral is tomorrow.  I found a nice basic dress at Target yesterday to wear (and it looks good), so I will feel comfortable standing up in front of all these people.  Mom has FINALLY finished her eulogy so I can practice it today.  Not really looking forward to it, but like I said, I'm doing it for my Mom.



Rose&Mike said:


> Did ok with the food this weekend. I think someone (maybe Pamela) posted they sometimes wonder how they can do this for the rest of their life. I've been feeling that way a lot lately. Mostly, I'm just seriously contemplating calling it good and being a maintainer. We met some friends Friday night who we hadn't seen in a couple of weeks, and I got a ton of really nice complements.  I'm going to think about it for a couple of days before I make a decision.


Yup, it was me.  And the thought creeps up every few weeks, when I am feeling deprived and/or hungry.  I wonder how ONE trip to the movies (and the accompanying treats of course) can cause a 5 pound weight gain??!!  But I guess, just like ALL the other changes I've made in my life, I need to make a BIG change to what I treat myself to at the movies.  Popcorn is hard to change/give up, unless I brought my own.  But honestly, fat free micro popcorn isn't that great a treat   So I'm sticking with the movie popcorn... just watch my portions a bit more.

But I will be searching for a "sweet" replacement to the Twizzlers and M&Ms.  This entire journey is all about making SUSTAINABLE CHANGES.  I guess this is just one last area of my life where I haven't made the right changes yet.



flipflopmom said:


> I'm baaaacckk!!!!
> ANd the lowlights:
> *Let's just say that so far, I ate at least 4,000 calories over what I needed each day.  I won't go with today's weight, b/c I know the 12 hr. drive home has me bloated, but it's baaaaaddd!
> 
> Well, when we went watch shopping, I had 2 I liked.  One was $100, and the other was a Citizen Eco-Drive watch.  I was ready to go for the $100 one for money's sake, and DH gave me the extra money to get the citizen, since it would last longer.  I had to leave the store while he paid for it, I was crying so hard, but I love it.


  We are SO glad you are back.  Sorry you are feeling bloated, but hopefully it will pass soon.

Glad you were able to get yourself a nice keepsake.  Your Dad is surely smiling down on that choice.



DaniB said:


> I liked your list so much I copied & pasted it into a MS Word file.
> 
> So this morning, I told my kids that on Wednesday (first summer vacation day) that we are sitting down and making up a summer calendar & chore list.  Your list will come in handy and I'm sure I'll be copying some items.



Glad it helped.  My kids went   when they saw it... but TOUGH LUCK!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Pamela* -- I'm so sorry for your loss
> 
> My ds has camp during the day and summer reading for next year, so I don't do a separate chore list. He has his regular responsibilities plus his reading, and we will also ask him to skim the pool or pull weeds as needed. He's also taking two classes this summer to prepare him for the intense curriculum at his new school -- Intro to Latin and a Study Skills class. I think that's plenty for a 12 yr. old! He has a week-long orientation for his new school at the end of August -- 5 mornings from 9-12. I want everything done before he starts that, so he's got a reading/report schedule for each day. He made it himself, he's a very organized kid. A few years ago, he created parade and activity schedule for the 4 WDW parks, just for fun. He made floats and marchers with his toys, it was amazing. He is definitely considering a future with Disney!
> 
> Maria



OH MY GOSH.  I wish our boys could meet!  DS has said for YEARS that his career when he grows up will be to run a Disney Park!! (Unless, of course, he opens his OWN theme park.... also a life-long desire of his.)  Every summer he spends time designing his own park on paper... rides, restaurants, themes, etc.  He has built rides from Legos and K'Nex.  

I agree, it sounds like your DS has PLENTY on his plate to keep him busy this summer.  DD also has two summer projects for school which include reading and blogging and such, and that added to 7 swim practices per week plus swim meets, will definitely keep her BUSY.  Hence the chore list is pretty LIGHT  (IMHO).... but I don't want them to forget that this stuff still needs to be done.  I think that they can each spare a few minutes a day to help out.  

Actually DS is at Lego Robotics camp all this week, so the chores have been essentially pushed off for another week... oh well.



Connie96 said:


> Well, I am registered for my first ever 10K race this coming Saturday. I am SO looking forward to this weekend!



Have a GREAT race and have fun with your Mom.  I don't think it is silly to be excited by things like new running shoes and Whole Foods.... it just speaks to me about how important this healthy lifestyle has become to you!!



brinalyn530 said:


> Pamela  Sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> QOTD Monday June 28: What is your favorite old tv series from when you were growing up that you wish was still on or they would revive? (I'm into fun questions for during the week!)
> I like the Cosby Show, Growing Pains, and Full House, but Ill add a new one  *Sabrina the Teenage Witch.* It holds a special place in my heart .
> 
> Bree


Thanks for the sympathy.

Have you ever seen the LAST episode of Sabrina??  I'm not a big fan, but DD was into it a few years ago (it is on CONSTANTLY in reruns) and we watched it a lot.  The last episode is AMAZING and a tear-jerker.  Don't want to say more about it, in case you've never seen it.  



flipflopmom said:


> Me at Disney last summer:
> 
> 
> Me at Hilton Head, New Year's Eve this year, about 20 lbs heavier than summer, and 2 weeks before I started my weight loss journey:
> 
> Me at Disney this year!
> 
> Hopefully by NYE at Hilton Head this year, I'll have met goal and that midsection will look better!!!
> 
> I just finished uploading pics to photobucket.  I'd rather do that than unpack!



You look FABULOUS and AMAZING and SO MUCH YOUNGER!!!  Be PROUD of those pictures... especially the one of you standing in front of the TOL.  You look like a TEEN!  Thanks for sharing.... I know it is tough to put out those BEFORE pictures.  The trip sounds wonderful.  I hope to find the time to read your TR later today.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> TARYN YOU LOOK AMAZING GIRL.  YOU SHOULD BE SO PROUD OF YOURSELF.  YOU ARE AN INSPIRATION!  I HOPE THOSE OF YOU WHO SHARED YOUR BEFORE AND AFTER PICKS REALIZE HOW MUCH HELP YOU HAVE BEEN IN KEEPING NEWCOMERS LIKE ME MOTIVATED.  IT HAS BEEN SO HELPFUL....THANK YOU SO MUCH



I agree.... everyone's before and after pictures are VERY inspirational!!  And I KNOW how tough it is to kind of "put yourself out there" and put up those "before" pictures.



tigger813 said:


> Hmmmm..QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?



No great answer for this.  DH is definitely stuck in the 80's... Joe Jackson, the Romantics.  Nothing I'm fond of.  I like some of the 80's stuff I heard in college, but most of it I am well over.  Count me as another Journey fan though.  I definitely don't have a one favorite of all time though.



flipflopmom said:


> Well, it's 11:30.  I got everything out of the suitcases, the suitcases put away, and the first 3 loads of laundry done.  My stomach is soooo unhappy with me for my gorging of the last week.  Since I officially asked for an excused weigh in, I'm not taking away my clippies until Friday!   I feel miserable, and coffee seems to help move things along so to speak, sorry, so I drank a pot this evening.  I am wired, and my stomach still hurts.
> 
> Yep, Taryn, it's now 2am.  You've had too much coffee.  Stop playing with font colors, and go to bed!





Coffee usually works like that for me too, but not this week and I definitely NEED it!  Any other ideas??




jennz said:


> My goal for today is "just for today"...just for today I will make healthy choices, walk my dogs, and journal everything.  Yesterday was a good day and I don't want to compare to it and sabotage myself (oh you were on track yesterday you can slip up a little today) so I'm focusing on today only - no forward and no back.



LOVE that goal!  And if you are feeling REALLY discouraged, you could change it to... "just for this hour".   Adding that to my book of inspiration!



jenanderson said:


> Oh boy, I missed a lot by not coming on yesterday.  Spent the day painting DD's bedroom.  We are covering up her wonderful pixie purple and she has declared she does not want a Tinkerbell room any longer....WHAT??!!!  I guess that is what happens when they are getting ready for high school.    At least it will be a light green color and she is going to keep it decorated with a "vacation feel" accented by her favorite Tink accessories.
> 
> Back in a while!
> Jen



DD (almost 15) still has the pink Cinderella room we decorated when she was 2 1/2 !  She does talk about changing it, but she doesn't like "change".  Not sure what will ever inspire her to change it..... but it definitely saves me time and money on redecorating!  


Happy Tuesday everyone!

I thought that since I was only 5 pages behind that I would be on and off the DIS in just a few minutes.... well, I've been sitting here for 69 minutes now!  So I'll try to finish up quickly.

I had a great DOUBLE run day yesterday.  I did my 4 mi in the morning (actually, it was about 3 mi of run and .5 mi of warm up and .5 mi of cool down walk), and then I had time in the evening when DD was at Rainbow Girls to do the mountain run/walk that I have been doing on Mondays.... 2.5 mile walk up a steep mountain road and then run down same.  It was hot and humid and I was absolutely soaking/dripping wet when I was done (about 7:30 pm), but I was so pleased with myself for doing it.  

Today was supposed to be a WATP day, but for some reason I couldn't get the DVD player to work right, so I changed it to an arms/abs circuit training day.  I've had a few comments lately on how toned my arms are looking so I am feeling encouraged to continue working on them.

DS is off to Robotics camp and my partner in the car pool is driving today, so I don't have to leave the house until 5pm when I take DD to swim practice, so I need to go make the most of my day!  I have 5 loads of finished laundry waiting to be folded and I might try to RAKE out DS's room while he is gone today.  It depends on how quickly the house heats up.  I refuse to slave in his room while I am dripping wet.  We don't have central air and I haven't installed the kids room window a/c units yet (we used our a/c for the first time this season last night), so I might need to just sit in my room at my scrapping table for the day to keep cool!  

I'm off! TTYL..........P


----------



## maiziezoe

*QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?*

All time... Pearl Jam. Stuff I listen to the most.... Dead Milkmen, Violent Femmes, Dead Kennedy's, Sex Pistols, Circle Jerks.


----------



## Tricia1972

*QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?*

The Eagles


----------



## keenercam

Favorite TV shows from when I was growing up:  Cosby Show, Waltons, Cheers, MASH.  I love that when my kids were young, I didn't have to worry about what they might see or hear.  And, as you can tell, I prefer comedies. Now, I don't watch TV at all except the news/Today Show in the morning and my one hour per week of guilty pleasure -- "GLEE".



Octoberbride03 said:


> Do you have a link to the WISH group on FB?  I tried searching here and on FB and I'm not finding anything close    Or you could friend me on FB and send me a link there.   Anybody here is welcome to friend me.  I'm Maureen Wick and there's a pic of me with my Onslow in the profile pic.  He's a yarn thief



I'm never sure if it's okay to post a link, but here it is:  DIS WISH Team  If it isn't permitted, maybe someone can let me know and I'll PM it to anyone who wants it.

QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?

This one is so hard for me. I am a music freak. I swear if I could listen to different music in each ear and also absorb more through my skin, I would. LOL!  Among my favorite groups: Genesis, Bon Jovi, Styx, U2, Beatles, Survivor, Journey, Rascal Flatts, Lady Antebellum, Zach Brown Band

Among my favorite singers: Bob Marley, Billy Joel, Tim McGraw, Idina Menzel, Taylor Swift, Jon Bon Jovi, Jimmy Buffett, Kenny Chesney

If I had to pick just one? Today, it would be Tim McGraw.  He sings "Live Like You Were Dying" which is my personal anthem.



Tricia1972 said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but signing on for the summer challenge!



Welcome, Tricia!!!!

Lisa -- Your view was amazing!! It must have been so much fun to see all that beautiful color every night!


----------



## Nicole786

I was just talking about this with a friend the other day--it's weird! I don't have a favorite band/singer

When I was younger I was obsessed with Nsyn lol but now my iphone is a little bit country (Carrie underwood and brad paisley), a little bit hip hop (eminem and kid cudi right now) disney jams for those work drives, a million songs from Glee lol and idina menzel.  Its my own favorite lol


----------



## brinalyn530

Taryn  Wow, you look great!

Lisa  Welcome back!

QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?
Jimmy Buffet, Kenny Chesney, John Mayer , the Eagles  its so hard to pick one! I saw JM in February  best concert Ive ever been to, he is a-may-zing! (and also very yummy to look at )  but I get to see Jimmy for the very first time in September, so well see if JM stays at the top of the list.



keenercam said:


> This one is so hard for me. I am a music freak. I swear if I could listen to different music in each ear and also absorb more through my skin, I would. LOL!


ITA! I love music, Ill listen to pretty much anything except that pounding bass/heavy rap stuff that gives me a headache. I have music playing constantly, and if theres no music on I am very easily bored/distracted and have a hard time getting anything done. I absolutely cannot drive without music either, even if its at barely audible levels, the radio has to be on. 

Tricia  Welcome!

Pamela  Im sure that Ive seen it at some point, but I honestly cant remember it now. I havent seen the show in ages so Ive forgotten a lot of the storylines. For years and years, when I introduced myself people would say, oh like the show, Sabrina the teenage witch. So its kind of a love/hate thing, I really liked the show but hated that that was the only reference people could come up with when they met me. That's also most of the reason I prefer to go by Bree nowadays!

Super busy this week due to the short days, so I don't have much time to hang around. I probably won't get to check back in until tomorrow, so have a great rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## jenanderson

Octoberbride03 said:


> I do stuff for the house, for my husband, the dog, the bird, my family etc.  and all my accomplishments are related to one of those.  And while I'm not unhappy with that, I now realize that I need something of my own.  And I didn't know before i read the book.



I think many people feel the same way and reading the book was a big inspiration for me as well.  I have to say that becoming a runner really does fill a lot of needs in my life.



flipflopmom said:


> I'm baaaacckk!!!!



Welcome back Taryn!  I am so glad to hear that you had a great time and I bet all those "bad" feelings about weight/food will pass quickly as you get right back on track.

I was excited to read about your watch!  I had been thinking about that and was pleased that you posted about finding the perfect one.

I so want to hear about your BLT stay.  We are Poly lovers here and have thought about trying BLT but are scared to try it out.  If we did BLT, it would be a studio with a MK view.  My fear is that we would not have the view of the castle and then I would be so sad.  It takes me FOREVER to tutor enough and do other odd jobs to save up for the deluxe resort and I expect a lot.  

Your photos...INCREDIBLE!  It is funny but I was just looking at my before pictures with a friend and was so surprised at how I looked and now to look at the after pictures made me really smile and feel good.  I am not always happy with where I am at and know I have a ways to go but the photos do tell a good story.



sherry said:


> I did it! At age 52, I went and got my first pedicure.  I enjoyed it and my feet feel great.  I had my toenails painted "Phillies" red, I love them.  Have a good Monday everyone!



How fun!  I am so glad that you enjoyed it...bet your toes look great!  



MushyMushy said:


> Holy cow!!! How old is he? That would have scared me out of my mind. I bet you saw his life flash before your eyes.  I'm so glad it was nothing more serious. Boys sure can scare you to death, can't they?



First, how is your dad doing?  I hope he is recovering nicely.

My DS is 10 and does many things that scare me on a regular basis!    He is all boy in many ways and the idea of jumping off of things, getting into things and trying new things is what he loves!  We try not to be too protective of him but there are days where that is a challenge.  I have literally seen his life flash before my eyes many times (sick kid - many surgeries and several times he has coded at the hospital).  I swear the child will continue to scare me to death for years to come!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Friday Im off to pack and then early saturday we leave for our 9day trip to TN.  I cant wait and am having a hard time focusing here at work.



Have a great trip!



Connie96 said:


> Well, I am registered for my first ever 10K race this coming Saturday. I am SO looking forward to this weekend!



Good luck at your race this weekend!  Can't wait to hear all about it!



keenercam said:


> Then, I decided to train for a 1/2 marathon.  No one but my WISH teammates and DH KNEW I could do it.  I didn't know I could do it.  But I did know that just deciding to do it would change my life.  It was a goal I had every day from that point on.  I knew I'd have to train and I knew I'd have to be selfish and disciplined. I knew that I had to carve the time out of 5 days every week to work out and to train.  And I knew that I'd get to the start line because of the WISH team's support and that I'd get to the finish line only because of MY determination, MY self-discipline, and MY effort on the course on race day. No one else could carry me to the finish. No one else could have made me work toward the goal and no one else could take the credit for my success.  When I got my first Donald medal, it was the biggest accomplishment of my life to that point -- because I never was certain I would see it through.  (and then I decided to train for the full marathon, but that's another story entirely.   )
> 
> Does that make sense?



I loved reading this.  I so relate to it.  I could not make it to the start of most things I have tried since January without all the support I have found but I have also worked so hard.  I am so proud of the the weight I have lost, how strong I feel (most days ) and all the races I have finished with a huge smile on my face.  It is such a great feeling to know that I DID IT!  



jennz said:


> My goal for today is "just for today"...just for today I will make healthy choices, walk my dogs, and journal everything.  Yesterday was a good day and I don't want to compare to it and sabotage myself (oh you were on track yesterday you can slip up a little today) so I'm focusing on today only - no forward and no back.



I LOVE this view!  We should all take this view once and a while (or maybe every day).  I am going to add it to my list of inspiring and motivating quotes. 



Tricia1972 said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but signing on for the summer challenge! In May 2009 I weighed 137.  In May of 2010 I weighed 200.  It's time to make a change in my life!!!



Welcome Tricia!  I am in charge of the COW this summer and hope you will give the Challenge of the Week a try!



pjlla said:


> Unfortunately, they have taken me at my word and their rooms are a FRIGHT!  But who can complain when they make the honor roll and get scholastic and sportsmanship awards?!



Oh my...this is why my kids rooms are a FRIGHT as well!  I actually made DD take EVERYTHING out of her room when we started this project...it is going to take us a while to get it all put back together again.  We have already thrown out 3 big black trash bags of garbage!  

Time to answer the QOTDs....I am WAY behind!


----------



## lisah0711

Tricia1972 said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but signing on for the summer challenge! In May 2009 I weighed 137.  In May of 2010 I weighed 200.  It's time to make a change in my life!!!



 Tricia1972!  It's never too late to join a BL challenge!   Please be sure and PM your starting weight to our weightkeeper, LuvBaloo.  In the first few posts of this thread are links to the current COW (challenge of the week) and other important info about our challenge, if you haven't read it already.  This is a great group of folks!


----------



## jennz

What a day!!!!   Like you suggested Pam I changed "just for today" to "just for this hour" and it's been working great...I am soooo stressed right now I'm on hyperspeed - know what I mean?  So I wrote out my list, am kind of sticking to it so I can see some accomplishments, walked the dogs and am moving fast through the house from task to task and checking on my email and facebook every 5 minutes   Keeps moving and out of the kitchen.  That's it...just had to stop in and scream.  Okay one more...


----------



## Worfiedoodles

tigger813 said:


> Hmmmm..QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?



I'm going to say Styx, but like the Journey folk, Styx without Dennis DeYoung isn't Styx to me...I'm also a huge fan of the Leps  *Redwalker!*

For some reason my DISRadio won't play from my computer at work today. My favorite IT guy (the one who hooks me up with the stuff like that I'm not technically supposed to have) is on vacation, so I guess I'll be without Soarin' or Wishes today...

I did yoga at lunch today. No running, which is nice for a change. I want to run before work tomorrow, but I may lose my impetus. I need to get everything ready for my dad to visit tonight (he and ds arrive tomorrow morning), so I definitely will be in motion most of the night. Good thing I did that refreshing yoga! 

I just bought our plane tickets for our vacation at the end of the summer. We're committed now! On the bright side, we are flying in to Tampa for the first time. It will be nice because we plan to start and end our trip with a stay at the Good SIL's, with the Scary SIL left safely back in New England. 

Well, I should take a stab at the paper pile which keeps growing by my desk...

Maria


----------



## jenanderson

I am WAY behind with the QOTD so I will try to be brief...

*6/15 Friday QOTD Part 1: What item in your kitchen has helped you the most in your journey to better health!
Part 2: Name one song that really gets you moving! ( I need some new music for my iPod and would love suggestions)! *

One item in kitchen - Measuring cups (I actually needed more because I measure all the time now)

Song that gets me moving - My power song for running is "My Immortal" by Evanescence.  Totally motivates me and I will put it on the repeat mode when I am running hills.

*Saturday QOTD: What is your biggest guilty pleasure food item at WDW?*
Has to be all these dessert items:  Mickey Bars, any dessert from Beaches & Cream, Creme Brulee, 'Ohana Bread Pudding a la mode with bananas and caramel sauce......

*﻿﻿QOTD for Sunday, June 27:Career and health? Does yours help or hinder you? *
As a teacher, I am on my feet a lot and running here and there.  I would say it doesn't hurt me.  There are other times I would say it is a challenge because of the stress and long hours (especially if I have papers to correct or units to write).

*
QOTD Monday June 28: What is your favorite old tv series from when you were growing up that you wish was still on or they would revive? *
I did not watch a lot of TV growing up.  The one thing I do remember is watching _The Wonderful World of Disney_ each week as a family.

*QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?*
I don't think I have an all time favorite as I have loved and followed so many over time.  Here are some favorites:  Prince, U2, Bob Marley, Neil Diamond, Aerosmith, Matchbox 20, etc.

Feeling better because I am all caught up!

I have had a really busy day.  I did go out and run this morning (7.3 miles), I have cleaned around the house (laundry, bathrooms, dishes), I have painted some more in DD's room and now I am going to jump into the shower to get ready to go to the movies....Toy Story 3!!!!  I AM planning on eating popcorn with butter  so I have eaten VERY light today.  I just can't give that up when we go to the theater (good thing we only go when there is a really good Disney movie released).

COW - Last call for COW numbers for last week!  I got a couple of them that came in late but I can still take them until I draw for names tomorrow!!!!  

Also, don't forget about COW part 2 this week...I would love to hear how you are getting in your fruits and veggies in creative ways.  For example, I have started eating carrots each day as I prepare supper.  It fills me up just a bit and I get one complete serving of veggies in before I even start my meal!  

Hope everyone else is having a great day!
Jen


----------



## Connie96

Just went back to check the COW and make sure I was remembering my daily stuff right and realized that I hadn't commented on "part 2" for this week.



jenanderson said:


> *PART TWO*
> Today I read a great article in _Runner's World_ about the importance of eating our fruits and vegetables.  It gave some great ideas of how to incorporate more of them into your daily routine.
> 
> Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one CREATIVE idea for adding fruits and vegetables to your day.  Share a recipe, a new way to prepare them, how you always are able to get your servings in, etc.



Well, I don't know if it would qualify as creative, but over the past few weeks I have been picking up tomatoes, cucumbers, squash, zucchini, etc., at the Farmer's Market and I have really WANTED to eat my fresh, colorful veggies. I even find myself looking forward to them. 

One thing that I used to struggle with was finding a way to have veggies with breakfast so that they didn't seem too out of place. I really do enjoy having an omelet stuffed with spinach, onions, mushrooms sauteed with a little olive oil and topped with chopped tomato. And, if I'm having scrambled eggs and toast, I have been known to cut up some cucumber and tomatoes and toss them with a little Mrs Dash or even a tiny bit of vinaigrette dressing and have that with my breakfast. It's different, but I enjoy it.

Oh, and fruit doesn't need to be creative. Just fresh. I love all kinds of fruits and could munch them all day. Berries on cereal. A peach with lunch. Banana with a little peanut butter for a snack. A watermelon for dinner, er, wait, I mean, a SERVING of watermelon for dessert AFTER dinner. Or something like that anyway.


----------



## jenanderson

Connie96 said:


> Just went back to check the COW and make sure I was remembering my daily stuff right and realized that I hadn't commented on "part 2" for this week.
> 
> Well, I don't know if it would qualify as creative, but over the past few weeks I have been picking up tomatoes, cucumbers, squash, zucchini, etc., at the Farmer's Market and I have really WANTED to eat my fresh, colorful veggies. I even find myself looking forward to them.
> 
> One thing that I used to struggle with was finding a way to have veggies with breakfast so that they didn't seem too out of place. I really do enjoy having an omelet stuffed with spinach, onions, mushrooms sauteed with a little olive oil and topped with chopped tomato. And, if I'm having scrambled eggs and toast, I have been known to cut up some cucumber and tomatoes and toss them with a little Mrs Dash or even a tiny bit of vinaigrette dressing and have that with my breakfast. It's different, but I enjoy it.
> 
> Oh, and fruit doesn't need to be creative. Just fresh. I love all kinds of fruits and could munch them all day. Berries on cereal. A peach with lunch. Banana with a little peanut butter for a snack. A watermelon for dinner, er, wait, I mean, a SERVING of watermelon for dessert AFTER dinner. Or something like that anyway.



Nice!  Veggies are such a struggle for me.  Now that I am off for the summer, I am going to have to do some eggs and veggies for breakfast.  It would really help me to get some in earlier in the day.  Lately it seems as if most my dinner is veggies!  Not that it is bad but I would just like to get more in earlier.

I think I need to get to the farmer's market too because it would help to have a variety of fresh veggies around the house!

Great work with the COW!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I almost forgot about Cow part 2 this week too.  

I am actually having trouble some days with this.  I have been trying to have fruit with dessert and at least 1 choice of veggie with lunch and dinner.  Nothing really creative other than trying to choose the fruit and veggies that I really love so I am more eager to eating it.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Thanks for the COW Part 2 reminder -- I make sure I get lots of veggies in every day by having them with my hummus lunch -- I always have grape tomatoes, baby carrots, and red, orange and yellow peppers. I also have a fruit snack in the morning (orange and 2 tbsp. of cashews), and another fruit with breakfast (this morning was a peach). This ensure I will get a minimum of 5 a day, and I usually have more with a salad and often another cooked vegetable with dinner. I love most fruits and veggies raw, so I'm fortunate in that!

Maria


----------



## pjlla

jenanderson said:


> *PART TWO*
> Today I read a great article in _Runner's World_ about the importance of eating our fruits and vegetables.  It gave some great ideas of how to incorporate more of them into your daily routine.
> 
> Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one CREATIVE idea for adding fruits and vegetables to your day.  Share a recipe, a new way to prepare them, how you always are able to get your servings in, etc.
> 
> Great Job with week 4 of the COW!
> 
> Thanks for sending your information...I hope you are enjoying the COW and enjoying a healthier you!
> 
> Keep up the great work!
> Jen



I'm not participating in the COW these days.... too much to keep track of. But I did want to talk about creative ideas for fruits and veggies.  

I have gotten in the habit of serving at least TWO servings of fruits and/or veggies at each family meal.  If it is there, we will eat it.  I've also tried lots of newer ways of prepping my veggies.  We are oven roasting almost anything these days (except when it is hot in the house)... cauliflower, asparagus, carrots, onions, leeks, peppers... anything goes!

I grill veggies when I can also... onions, mushroooms, zucchini and summer squash grill really nicely.  

I add veggies to lots of meals and I try to serve at least one vegetarian meal per week... usually a pasta with some veggies and cheese. And if I am following a recipe, I frequently add more veggies than the recipe calls for, just to get in some extra.  I've got a great LIGHT fettucini alfredo recipe that calls for lots of veggies. I made it again a few weeks ago after not making it for a long time.... glad I revived it!

When I make pasta with marinara sauce for my family, I will often make myself plain steamed cauliflower and/or summer squash and serve my sauce over the veggies instead of pasta.... or in addition to the pasta, to bulk up my meal.

We have a friend who is an organic farmer and he brought me four beautiful organic hothouse tomatoes this morning ... I had an entire one for breakfast!  I sliced it and broiled two pieces on the Sandwich thin for my egg sandwich... and then I just ate the rest of the tomato.  I also put baby spinach on my breakfast sandwich.  So I probably had two servings of veggies before 9 am!  

I buy the small bags of prepped veggies to have on hand when things are busy.  I can steam a few serving in the microwave quickly for breakfast or a snack or for an extra veggie with dinner.  Sure, it costs more (and I am notoriously cheap), but I am also WORTH IT!  And so are YOU!

Fruit is not difficult to get in... it is actually harder to keep it from getting eaten TOO QUICKLY!!  ..........P


----------



## Tricia1972

For COW part 2, I sneak fruit in as my breakfast.  I have it on My Fitness Pal as "Fruity Breakfast".  I am a cereal lover, but have been trying to get in more fruit.  This started as a dessert for me, but has switched over to my breakfast.

1 Large Banana - Sliced
3-4 Large Strawberries - Sliced
1 c Skim Milk
1t Splenda

I used to have 1/2 c Honey Nut Cheerios as part of this, but have been skipping that lately.

It feels decadent, but according to Fitness Pal this delicious treat is only 165 calories.  (34 carbs and 9g protein)


----------



## donac

Speaking of fruits and veggies.  I cleaned out the frig and went shopping yesterday,.  Ds1 came home and asked "What is all this fruit and veggies doing here?"  Dh told me I should have said "If you don't like it MOVE"


----------



## keenercam

Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one CREATIVE idea for adding fruits and vegetables to your day. Share a recipe, a new way to prepare them, how you always are able to get your servings in, etc.

I have been opening a can of cut green beans and putting them in a tupperware container for work.  I eat them like finger food like you would eat carrots, before I eat my lunch. They really help me feel satisfied.

Another thing I love to do is to top practically anything with chunky medium salsa.  I love it on top of eggs or veggies, especially.  I plan to get some light cream cheese and mix it with the chunky salsa to dip pretzel crisps in for snacks this weekend.

Light yogurt poured over cut up melon is absolutely decadent.  You can use very little of the yogurt to top the fruit and the natural juices of the fruit will make it seem like there is a lot of yogurt.  Delicious!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jennz said:


> What a day!!!!   Like you suggested Pam I changed "just for today" to "just for this hour" and it's been working great...I am soooo stressed right now I'm on hyperspeed - know what I mean?  So I wrote out my list, am kind of sticking to it so I can see some accomplishments, walked the dogs and am moving fast through the house from task to task and checking on my email and facebook every 5 minutes   Keeps moving and out of the kitchen.  That's it...just had to stop in and scream.  Okay one more...


I kind of did the same thing today--forced myself to be productive for a bit, and then went online. I actually got a lot done! Glad you got a lot done, too!



donac said:


> Speaking of fruits and veggies.  I cleaned out the frig and went shopping yesterday,.  Ds1 came home and asked "What is all this fruit and veggies doing here?"  Dh told me I should have said "If you don't like it MOVE"


My DS was not happy about the food choices at our house this weekend. I got him a few things he likes but did not bring any chips in the house. He sat one afternoon and ate all of our chocolate nuggets with almonds! All of them! That was like two weeks worth of chocolate treats for me!

COW part2--Most days I don't have trouble getting in my fruits and veggies (I'm a vegetarian ), but lately I've been trying to work on quality of my choices. I have been putting baby spinach on everything--pizza, lasagna, with eggs. Tonight we are having a veggie sandwich with spinach, red peppers and artichoke hearts. I'm enjoying reading everyone's responses.


----------



## lisah0711

jennz said:


> What a day!!!!   Like you suggested Pam I changed "just for today" to "just for this hour" and it's been working great...I am soooo stressed right now I'm on hyperspeed - know what I mean?  So I wrote out my list, am kind of sticking to it so I can see some accomplishments, walked the dogs and am moving fast through the house from task to task and checking on my email and facebook every 5 minutes   Keeps moving and out of the kitchen.  That's it...just had to stop in and scream.  Okay one more...



Okay, jennz, stop and take a few deep breaths!    Good work on keeping things in line even when you are at hyperspeed!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm going to say Styx, but like the Journey folk, Styx without Dennis DeYoung isn't Styx to me...I'm also a huge fan of the Leps  *Redwalker!*
> 
> For some reason my DISRadio won't play from my computer at work today. My favorite IT guy (the one who hooks me up with the stuff like that I'm not technically supposed to have) is on vacation, so I guess I'll be without Soarin' or Wishes today...



You might give www.subsonicradio.com a try -- it is all request so you don't hear the same songs at the same time every day.  



jenanderson said:


> Also, don't forget about COW part 2 this week...I would love to hear how you are getting in your fruits and veggies in creative ways.  For example, I have started eating carrots each day as I prepare supper.  It fills me up just a bit and I get one complete serving of veggies in before I even start my meal!



Thanks for the reminder on COW part 2 this week -- I put up the link but didn't answer.  

I like to have baby carrots before dinner, too.  I've also been enjoying fresh berries that are already prepared from my supermarket.  They are a little more expensive but a lot easier and don't spoil as quickly as when I prepare them myself.  I'm getting some great ideas from all of you!  



Connie96 said:


> Well, I don't know if it would qualify as creative, but over the past few weeks I have been picking up tomatoes, cucumbers, squash, zucchini, etc., at the Farmer's Market and I have really WANTED to eat my fresh, colorful veggies. I even find myself looking forward to them.



Thanks for the reminder about the farmer's market.  It's about time to get some huckleberries from our local market.  That will be a good way to start off the long week-end.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I almost forgot about Cow part 2 this week too.
> 
> I am actually having trouble some days with this.  I have been trying to have fruit with dessert and at least 1 choice of veggie with lunch and dinner.  Nothing really creative other than trying to choose the fruit and veggies that I really love so I am more eager to eating it.



It is much nicer if you eat things that you really, really love.  I'm kind of trying to extend that to everything that I eat -- if it isn't super, why bother?  



pjlla said:


> I've got a great LIGHT fettucini alfredo recipe that calls for lots of veggies. I made it again a few weeks ago after not making it for a long time.... glad I revived it!



Sounds like another one to be added to the recipe thread.



Tricia1972 said:


> For COW part 2, I sneak fruit in as my breakfast.  I have it on My Fitness Pal as "Fruity Breakfast".  I am a cereal lover, but have been trying to get in more fruit.  This started as a dessert for me, but has switched over to my breakfast.
> 
> 1 Large Banana - Sliced
> 3-4 Large Strawberries - Sliced
> 1 c Skim Milk
> 1t Splenda
> 
> I used to have 1/2 c Honey Nut Cheerios as part of this, but have been skipping that lately.
> 
> It feels decadent, but according to Fitness Pal this delicious treat is only 165 calories.  (34 carbs and 9g protein)



Sounds yummy -- if you added ice and put it in the blender it would be like a smoothie.  



keenercam said:


> Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one CREATIVE idea for adding fruits and vegetables to your day. Share a recipe, a new way to prepare them, how you always are able to get your servings in, etc.
> 
> I have been opening a can of cut green beans and putting them in a tupperware container for work.  I eat them like finger food like you would eat carrots, before I eat my lunch. They really help me feel satisfied.
> 
> Another thing I love to do is to top practically anything with chunky medium salsa.  I love it on top of eggs or veggies, especially.  I plan to get some light cream cheese and mix it with the chunky salsa to dip pretzel crisps in for snacks this weekend.
> 
> Light yogurt poured over cut up melon is absolutely decadent.  You can use very little of the yogurt to top the fruit and the natural juices of the fruit will make it seem like there is a lot of yogurt.  Delicious!



Sounds good -- I think a little three bean salad will be making an appearance on our 4th of July table.



Rose&Mike said:


> My DS was not happy about the food choices at our house this weekend. I got him a few things he likes but did not bring any chips in the house. He sat one afternoon and ate all of our chocolate nuggets with almonds! All of them! That was like two weeks worth of chocolate treats for me!



Time to hide your stash when you have visitors!


----------



## donac

Cow part 2

I like to make a smoothie some mornings.  1 banana, some berries, yogurt and some milk to thin it down.  It is better if the berries are frozen so you don't need to add ice.

Sometimes if I am making an omelet  I will add some tomatoes, onions and peppers. 

I love to roast veggies.  I will cut up eggplant, zucchini, onion, peppers, spray them and roast.  I cut them small enough so that you can put them in a pita or a wrap.  You eat it cold or heat them up.  If you want some protein put in some string cheese.

I am hoping for cool weather on Thursday.  I plan to go pick my annual supply of blueberries.  I usually put away about 25 pounds into the freezer.  I have a fairly new freezer and I don't think it is as good as the old one so I may only get 15 pounds so I could us them up faster.


----------



## flipflopmom

pjlla said:


> We are SO glad you are back.  Sorry you are feeling bloated, but hopefully it will pass soon.You look FABULOUS and AMAZING and SO MUCH YOUNGER!!!  Be PROUD of those pictures... especially the one of you standing in front of the TOL.  You look like a TEEN!  Thanks for sharing.... I know it is tough to put out those BEFORE pictures.  The trip sounds wonderful.  I hope to find the time to read your TR later today.  Coffee usually works like that for me too, but not this week and I definitely NEED it!  Any other ideas??



Thanks!  I will admit that I am not pleased with they way the "after" pictures look, I think I'll call them "during".    My mom came over today for a bit, and made the comment that the camera really does add weight, b/c I am really smaller than I look in them.  I had to hug her! 

My stomach still feels like someone blew up a balloon and filled it with cement for extra fun.  Mom brought over some corn on the cob and cantaloupe for lunch, it was good, and helped a small bit, but I am about to decide I need to fast just fruit, or something to get back to feeling better.  I am just miserable.  I did lose 1.5 yesterday, but still a looonng way to go to get anywhere to close to where I was when I left.  I have been putting benefiber in my water, coffee, and tea, also.  



jenanderson said:


> Welcome back Taryn!  I am so glad to hear that you had a great time and I bet all those "bad" feelings about weight/food will pass quickly as you get right back on track.
> 
> I was excited to read about your watch!  I had been thinking about that and was pleased that you posted about finding the perfect one.
> 
> I so want to hear about your BLT stay.  We are Poly lovers here and have thought about trying BLT but are scared to try it out.  If we did BLT, it would be a studio with a MK view.  My fear is that we would not have the view of the castle and then I would be so sad.  It takes me FOREVER to tutor enough and do other odd jobs to save up for the deluxe resort and I expect a lot.
> 
> Your photos...INCREDIBLE!  It is funny but I was just looking at my before pictures with a friend and was so surprised at how I looked and now to look at the after pictures made me really smile and feel good.  I am not always happy with where I am at and know I have a ways to go but the photos do tell a good story.
> I have literally seen his life flash before my eyes many times (sick kid - many surgeries and several times he has coded at the hospital).  I swear the child will continue to scare me to death for years to come!
> I could not make it to the start of most things I have tried since January without all the support I have found but I have also worked so hard.  I am so proud of the the weight I have lost, how strong I feel (most days )



I posted some pictures of our view in my TR I am working on.  Basically, we weren't thrilled with the MK view - it was a Grand Floridian view straight on, but a great MK view from the corner of the balcony.  We did decide we would not be using points for MK view again, we're just not in the room enough to chance a less than dead on view.  Plus, there are only about 24 MK view studios, and only 12 of those will be the dead on view.  Don't like the chances!

Your DS - how very, very, very scary!  My heart dropped reading about it him coding????  

7.3 miles?  You rock.  You are so strong, and so inspiring.  I need to get my running shoes back on, I hope in the morning.  The 2am coffee buzz did not leave me with a lot of sleep, and I didn't have time this am.




Rose&Mike said:


> COW part2--Most days I don't have trouble getting in my fruits and veggies (I'm a vegetarian ), but lately I've been trying to work on quality of my choices. I have been putting baby spinach on everything--pizza, lasagna, with eggs. Tonight we are having a veggie sandwich with spinach, red peppers and artichoke hearts. I'm enjoying reading everyone's responses.




That sounds really good!  I need to vary my veggies, instead of the usual baby spinach, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, etc.  That would help a lot, I think.  




keenercam said:


> I have been opening a can of cut green beans and putting them in a tupperware container for work.  I eat them like finger food like you would eat carrots, before I eat my lunch. They really help me feel satisfied.



That sounds interesting.  Hmmm... wonder if I would like that.  Do you heat them or anything?

Having real self-esteem issues today, dealing w/ the weight gain and yuckiness.  I can't even take any satisfaction in the way I look in my pictures.  I'm sure some of it is the post-Disney blues, too.  

Going to make some ground chicken tacos, going to cut up some onion and green pepper to go in the meat.  Definitely not going to partake in the cheese!  But I will drown it in salsa!


----------



## pinkle

flipflopmom said:


> Me at Disney last summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at Hilton Head, New Year's Eve this year, about 20 lbs heavier than summer, and 2 weeks before I started my weight loss journey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at Disney this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully by NYE at Hilton Head this year, I'll have met goal and that midsection will look better!!!
> 
> I just finished uploading pics to photobucket.  I'd rather do that than unpack!



You look great! 
What hard workbut the pay off is worth it all.
I'm spending the week at the cottage (no scale and lots of food).....weigh in won't be 'til I get home......anything can happen!  I am tryinng to eat healthy but it's holidays.
Every morning we (my husband, my two teenage boys and their two friends......isn't sounding much like a vavation anymore. so much testosterone)!go in to the small town for breakfast, I've been having the vegetarian omelette, no homefries and 1 slice of whole wheat toast.......bbq with salad for supper, it's just all the food in between .


----------



## tigger813

Welcome, Tricia! You are among lots of friends who are always here to help and support!

Sorry I've been MIA today. Had a wicked headache all day, even called in sick tonight. It's mostly gone now but I'm really tired too! Worked, went shopping with the kids, went to the transfer station, laid down for a short time. made supper and now looking forward to playing Lego Harry Potter! DD1 loves the DSi version. She's played it most of the afternoon. Had another Bud Light Lime tonight but I deserved it!

COW Part 2: I've been adding yogurt, strawberries, milk into my Magic Bullet. DD1 has been having blueberries in hers which has shocked me! I have it at least 5 times a week.

Hoping to get to bed somewhat early tonight. I plan on watching Jillian and then going to bed. Walking at 5:30 tomorrow and then probably taking another walk with Mom and DD1.

Parents will be here an extra week. Dad has to have 7 teeth pulled plus follow up appointments. Guess DH and I will try to get out a few extra times. Can't wait until Friday night when we get to go to the Red Sox game. May have to work tomorrow if my client I canceled tonight can come. He works in the offices behind the spa.

I'll post tomorrow's QOTD later and also let you know how the Harry Potter game is!


----------



## jennz

Tricia1972 said:


> For COW part 2, I sneak fruit in as my breakfast.  I have it on My Fitness Pal as "Fruity Breakfast".  I am a cereal lover, but have been trying to get in more fruit.  This started as a dessert for me, but has switched over to my breakfast.
> 
> 1 Large Banana - Sliced
> 3-4 Large Strawberries - Sliced
> 1 c Skim Milk
> 1t Splenda
> 
> I used to have 1/2 c Honey Nut Cheerios as part of this, but have been skipping that lately.
> 
> It feels decadent, but according to Fitness Pal this delicious treat is only 165 calories.  (34 carbs and 9g protein)



That sounds really good - I'll have to try it!




donac said:


> Speaking of fruits and veggies.  I cleaned out the frig and went shopping yesterday,.  Ds1 came home and asked "What is all this fruit and veggies doing here?"  Dh told me I should have said "If you don't like it MOVE"





Taryn - all will even out over the next week.  Don't stress over it, just get back on track with your eating and exercising.

Rose glad you got a lot done - I ended up getting most of my list done too. woo hoo!

Thanks Lisa!


----------



## Tricia1972

Taryn - It's the blasted DxDDP and not you.  There is so much sodium hiding in even the 'good' stuff that water weight gets you.  (We also chatted privately about the perceived 'exercise' that youget from the Disney Shuffle )  And quite frankly, even with the water weight gain, you look awesome!!


Feel better tigger813


----------



## jennz

Tricia1972 said:


> Taryn - It's the blasted DxDDP and not you.  There is so much sodium hiding in even the 'good' stuff that water weight gets you.  (We also chatted privately about the perceived 'exercise' that youget from the Disney Shuffle )  And quite frankly, even with the water weight gain, you look awesome!!
> 
> 
> Feel better tigger813



So true about the sodium Tricia!  I didn't even think about that.  And you've been eating healthy so the sodium is really messing with you.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Popping in from Disneyworld, it's hot!! 
I'm sweating, a lot!!! 
Eating a lot of food, NOT!!!!
I ran out of rhymes, that's all I got. 


Just wanted to say hey before heading out to dinner. I've been drinking about 8 - 10 bottles of water a day so I'm getting that in. Eating a lot of light weight vegetarian meals, just can't do meat and starches in this weather.


----------



## jennz

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Popping in from Disneyworld, it's hot!!
> I'm sweating, a lot!!!
> Eating a lot of food, NOT!!!!
> I ran out of rhymes, that's all I got.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say hey before heading out to dinner. I've been drinking about 8 - 10 bottles of water a day so I'm getting that in. Eating a lot of light weight vegetarian meals, just can't do meat and starches in this weather.



  Love it!


----------



## jenanderson

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am actually having trouble some days with this.  I have been trying to have fruit with dessert and at least 1 choice of veggie with lunch and dinner.  Nothing really creative other than trying to choose the fruit and veggies that I really love so I am more eager to eating it.



I have to always be sure I have as many fruits and veggies as possible in my house that I LOVE!  If I run out before my shopping day, I will generally skip it.  It's good to identify the ones you love.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Thanks for the COW Part 2 reminder -- I make sure I get lots of veggies in every day by having them with my hummus lunch -- I always have grape tomatoes, baby carrots, and red, orange and yellow peppers. I also have a fruit snack in the morning (orange and 2 tbsp. of cashews), and another fruit with breakfast (this morning was a peach). This ensure I will get a minimum of 5 a day, and I usually have more with a salad and often another cooked vegetable with dinner. I love most fruits and veggies raw, so I'm fortunate in that!
> 
> Maria



Maria,    Sounds like you do a great job with your fruits and veggies.  Keep it up!  



pjlla said:


> I'm not participating in the COW these days.... too much to keep track of. But I did want to talk about creative ideas for fruits and veggies.
> 
> I have gotten in the habit of serving at least TWO servings of fruits and/or veggies at each family meal.  If it is there, we will eat it.  I've also tried lots of newer ways of prepping my veggies.  We are oven roasting almost anything these days (except when it is hot in the house)... cauliflower, asparagus, carrots, onions, leeks, peppers... anything goes!
> 
> I grill veggies when I can also... onions, mushroooms, zucchini and summer squash grill really nicely.
> 
> I add veggies to lots of meals and I try to serve at least one vegetarian meal per week... usually a pasta with some veggies and cheese. And if I am following a recipe, I frequently add more veggies than the recipe calls for, just to get in some extra.  I've got a great LIGHT fettucini alfredo recipe that calls for lots of veggies. I made it again a few weeks ago after not making it for a long time.... glad I revived it!
> 
> When I make pasta with marinara sauce for my family, I will often make myself plain steamed cauliflower and/or summer squash and serve my sauce over the veggies instead of pasta.... or in addition to the pasta, to bulk up my meal.
> 
> We have a friend who is an organic farmer and he brought me four beautiful organic hothouse tomatoes this morning ... I had an entire one for breakfast!  I sliced it and broiled two pieces on the Sandwich thin for my egg sandwich... and then I just ate the rest of the tomato.  I also put baby spinach on my breakfast sandwich.  So I probably had two servings of veggies before 9 am!
> 
> I buy the small bags of prepped veggies to have on hand when things are busy.  I can steam a few serving in the microwave quickly for breakfast or a snack or for an extra veggie with dinner.  Sure, it costs more (and I am notoriously cheap), but I am also WORTH IT!  And so are YOU!
> 
> Fruit is not difficult to get in... it is actually harder to keep it from getting eaten TOO QUICKLY!!  ..........P



Pamela - I know how the COW can sometimes get to be a lot to keep track of.  I am encouraging people to just keep track of what they want but to at least give part 2 a try...so thanks for sharing on this part!

I love all your ideas and I need to follow your example with several of them.  I think it it would be great if you posted your great LIGHT fettucini alfredo recipe.  



Tricia1972 said:


> For COW part 2, I sneak fruit in as my breakfast.  I have it on My Fitness Pal as "Fruity Breakfast".  I am a cereal lover, but have been trying to get in more fruit.  This started as a dessert for me, but has switched over to my breakfast.
> 
> 1 Large Banana - Sliced
> 3-4 Large Strawberries - Sliced
> 1 c Skim Milk
> 1t Splenda
> 
> I used to have 1/2 c Honey Nut Cheerios as part of this, but have been skipping that lately.
> 
> It feels decadent, but according to Fitness Pal this delicious treat is only 165 calories.  (34 carbs and 9g protein)



This sounds GREAT!  I love the idea of having it with some cereal in the morning.



donac said:


> Speaking of fruits and veggies.  I cleaned out the frig and went shopping yesterday,.  Ds1 came home and asked "What is all this fruit and veggies doing here?"  Dh told me I should have said "If you don't like it MOVE"



  Too funny!  My kids are no longer asking when they see all the healthy foods and are getting used to the meals.



keenercam said:


> I have been opening a can of cut green beans and putting them in a tupperware container for work.  I eat them like finger food like you would eat carrots, before I eat my lunch. They really help me feel satisfied.



LOVE this idea!  



Rose&Mike said:


> COW part2--Most days I don't have trouble getting in my fruits and veggies (I'm a vegetarian ), but lately I've been trying to work on quality of my choices. I have been putting baby spinach on everything--pizza, lasagna, with eggs. Tonight we are having a veggie sandwich with spinach, red peppers and artichoke hearts. I'm enjoying reading everyone's responses.



Your sandwich sounds really good.  I like the idea of adding quality choices.  



donac said:


> Cow part 2 - I like to make a smoothie some mornings.  1 banana, some berries, yogurt and some milk to thin it down.  It is better if the berries are frozen so you don't need to add ice.



I love to make smoothies.  Just got some bananas tonight and plan on making one after my run tomorrow.  It is a great way to get in the fruits!



flipflopmom said:


> My stomach still feels like someone blew up a balloon and filled it with cement for extra fun.  Mom brought over some corn on the cob and cantaloupe for lunch, it was good, and helped a small bit, but I am about to decide I need to fast just fruit, or something to get back to feeling better.  I am just miserable.  I did lose 1.5 yesterday, but still a looonng way to go to get anywhere to close to where I was when I left.  I have been putting benefiber in my water, coffee, and tea, also.
> 
> 7.3 miles?  You rock.  You are so strong, and so inspiring.  I need to get my running shoes back on, I hope in the morning.  The 2am coffee buzz did not leave me with a lot of sleep, and I didn't have time this am.
> 
> Having real self-esteem issues today, dealing w/ the weight gain and yuckiness.  I can't even take any satisfaction in the way I look in my pictures.  I'm sure some of it is the post-Disney blues, too.



Taryn - Sorry that you are still not feeling the best after eating at WDW.  It is so hard when you feel that way.  I think you are going great though since you have already started to lose the weight again.  Just keep drinking the water and I am sure it will go away QUICKLY!

I just want you to know this - you may view me as strong and inspiring but I am constantly still struggling with the self-esteem issues.  I need to come here every day and at least read what people are saying so that I can find my strength from all of you.  We all give each other a nudge in the right direction and there are many days where you have inspired me to keep on going.  You CAN do this!  I know it feels a bit cruddy (and a bit sad because you are home from Disney) but I KNOW you be feeling strong again soon.

BTW - thanks for sharing about BLT and your view.  This is what I had heard which makes me know that we will be staying with the Poly next August.  



pinkle said:


> You look great!
> What hard workbut the pay off is worth it all.
> I'm spending the week at the cottage (no scale and lots of food).....weigh in won't be 'til I get home......anything can happen!  I am tryinng to eat healthy but it's holidays.
> Every morning we (my husband, my two teenage boys and their two friends......isn't sounding much like a vavation anymore. so much testosterone)!go in to the small town for breakfast, I've been having the vegetarian omelette, no homefries and 1 slice of whole wheat toast.......bbq with salad for supper, it's just all the food in between .



I hope you are enjoying your time at the cottage.  Great job on selecting healthy things for breakfast!  



tigger813 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA today. Had a wicked headache all day, even called in sick tonight. It's mostly gone now but I'm really tired too! Worked, went shopping with the kids, went to the transfer station, laid down for a short time. made supper and now looking forward to playing Lego Harry Potter! DD1 loves the DSi version. She's played it most of the afternoon. Had another Bud Light Lime tonight but I deserved it!
> 
> COW Part 2: I've been adding yogurt, strawberries, milk into my Magic Bullet. DD1 has been having blueberries in hers which has shocked me! I have it at least 5 times a week.



Hope you are feeling better!  Have to ask...how do you like the Magic Bullet?  I always wonder about things like that and I hate how huge my blender is when I want to make a smoothie.

Home from Toy Story 3 and I just have to share two things...
1 - LOVED it!  Cried and that is all I will say.  
2 - Had my heart set on popcorn with butter, planned on eating it and then did eat it.  In the end, I felt horrible after eating it.  My stomach actually felt horrible.  I don't know if it was even worth eating it.  I have decided that in the future, I may have a couple of pieces from the kids but I don't think I will eat it any more.  As much as I loved it...I did not love how it made me feel.  

Have a great night everyone!
Jen


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> Taryn - Sorry that you are still not feeling the best after eating at WDW.  It is so hard when you feel that way.  I think you are going great though since you have already started to lose the weight again.  Just keep drinking the water and I am sure it will go away QUICKLY!
> 
> I just want you to know this - you may view me as strong and inspiring but I am constantly still struggling with the self-esteem issues.  I need to come here every day and at least read what people are saying so that I can find my strength from all of you.  We all give each other a nudge in the right direction and there are many days where you have inspired me to keep on going.  You CAN do this!  I know it feels a bit cruddy (and a bit sad because you are home from Disney) but I KNOW you be feeling strong again soon.
> 
> BTW - thanks for sharing about BLT and your view.  This is what I had heard which makes me know that we will be staying with the Poly next August.
> 
> Home from Toy Story 3 and I just have to share two things...
> 1 - LOVED it!  Cried and that is all I will say.
> 2 - Had my heart set on popcorn with butter, planned on eating it and then did eat it.  In the end, I felt horrible after eating it.  My stomach actually felt horrible.  I don't know if it was even worth eating it.  I have decided that in the future, I may have a couple of pieces from the kids but I don't think I will eat it any more.  As much as I loved it...I did not love how it made me feel.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!
> Jen



Thanks for sharing ALL of the above Jen.  

DH is off Friday, and we are taking the girls to see TS3.  I will not eat the popcorn. 

Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## tigger813

jenanderson said:


> Hope you are feeling better!  Have to ask...how do you like the Magic Bullet?  I always wonder about things like that and I hate how huge my blender is when I want to make a smoothie.
> 
> Home from Toy Story 3 and I just have to share two things...
> 1 - LOVED it!  Cried and that is all I will say.
> 2 - Had my heart set on popcorn with butter, planned on eating it and then did eat it.  In the end, I felt horrible after eating it.  My stomach actually felt horrible.  I don't know if it was even worth eating it.  I have decided that in the future, I may have a couple of pieces from the kids but I don't think I will eat it any more.  As much as I loved it...I did not love how it made me feel.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!
> Jen



At this point I couldn't get through the day without my Magic Bullet! I see them now down to like $40! I've had mine a few years and for the past 6 months it has been used daily! My mom is using it everyday as well as DD1. 

Totally agree with you on TS3! I also ate the popcorn but hadn't had much for b'fast! Hoping to get in 2 walks tomorrow: one at 5:30 and another at 6:30!

QOTD: Wednesday: What is your current favorite tv show?

Besides BL, I love Big Bang Theory! DH is a geek and we laugh so hard watching it! We also love the BBC's new Dr. Who! Matt Smith is hysterical! DD2 asks DH every Saturday if it's time to watch it! I'm a Gray's and Private Practice fan as well! We also love most everything on Food Network!

Hope everyone has a good night! Hoping I sleep until 5:15! TTFN!


----------



## princessbride6205

I'm behind in the QOTDs, but just had to jump in.
A huge congrats to Taryn! You look amazing! What a difference, and like others have said, you also look so much younger. It's like we can see how much happier and confident you are in the new photos. 

Creative ways to get in our fruits and veggies...
For fruits - we like to make ice pops. Mostly we eat fresh.
For veggies - homemade pizza loaded with broccoli, tomatoes and peppers. I like just flavoring some raw veg (tomatoes or peppers) with a little olive oil and garlic. 
This is certainly creative, but not exactly the most positive way to think about healthy eating: guilt.  I try to stock us up on fruits and veg. I hate to let my produce go to waste, so if a bell pepper is reaching it's end point, I'll just eat the whole thing in one sitting. Same with fruit. I ate most of a container of strawberries tonight. 

I'm excited to report that DD loves almost any raw/fresh fruit or vegetable. I turned away for a few minutes this weekend, and she'd eaten an entire container of blackberries! Yesterday she wanted to eat the entire nectarine so she could see the pit in the middle. And today, she started whining before dinner that she was too hungry and couldn't wait for her food. So I asked what she wanted, and she asked for a banana. She also eats tomatoes out of hand like they were apples. DH won't eat fruit and barely tolerates vegetables, so it's nice to have someone else in the house to prepare and eat produce with.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Tricia1972 said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but signing on for the summer challenge! In May 2009 I weighed 137.  In May of 2010 I weighed 200.  It's time to make a change in my life!!!







flipflopmom said:


> Thanks!  I will admit that I am not pleased with they way the "after" pictures look, I think I'll call them "during".    My mom came over today for a bit, and made the comment that the camera really does add weight, b/c I am really smaller than I look in them.  I had to hug her!



great pictures! big changes and you look great.  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Wednesday: What is your current favorite tv show?



GLEE!  Love that show!
Also get lots of laughs watching Big Bang Theory with DH.

its been a crazy couple of nights getting set for our mini-vacation.  Thursday is a stat for me (CANADA DAY!), and I added Fri & Mon to make an extra long weekend.  We'll be heading out a road trip through Jasper & Banff National parks, and then over to Alberta to visit the Calgary Zoo, and then up a little north to see DH's grandparents (their 60th anniversary is next week) and take in a CFL football game  It'll be a fun, jam-packed weekend.
Still have to finish packing everything up though


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats PrincessBride6205 & Corrinak)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------90!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 16
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 7
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 9
Excused------------------------- 4
weigh ins----------------------- 54
gains---------------------------- 15
maintains------------------------ 7
losses-------------------------- 31
new members --------------- 2


*Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 4!*
This weeks group loss = 35.5 pounds!
Average percentage of weight lost 0.31 % 
Total group weight loss so far 290.4 pounds!  
Lets see how fast we can reach 500 pounds!
    AWESOME!
*Retention Rate* (compared to the 78 weighins for our start weigh-in on May 28th)
(54+2+4)/ 78 = 72%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 3? This time Ive done a *TOP 11 LIST which includes one tie, so theres 12 names*!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 4 Superstars!!* 
#11- 0.88% - Rose&Mike 
#10- 0.89% - MushyMushy  
#9- 0.93% - lovedvc
#8- TIE at 1.21% - A.Mickey & LMDisneygirl
#7- 1.24% - jenanderson 
#6- 1.29% - Connie96  
#5- 1.35% - Dahly
#4- 1.46% - JOANNEL  
#3- 2.05% - tiki23
#2- 2.15% - disneymom2one

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 4 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 2.33% - cclovesdis

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations *cclovesdis*!!! 
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   

We have done 4 out of 13 weeks, so the challenge is 31% complete. 
aamomma	17
acename	10
bellaphia	15
BernardandMissBianca	19
bouldertcr	15
brinalyn530	1
buzz5985	12
carmiedog	22
cclovesdis	5
Connie96	62
Dahly	33
disneymom2one	64
flipflopmom	60
Graciesmom77	-23
happysmyly	-4
hmonkeyruns	22
Illini Disney Girl	-13
Illini Disney Guy	14
jbm02	10
jenanderson	25
jennz	10
JOANNEL	75
keenercam	50
Kimkimba	3
Leleluvsdis	12
lisah0711	18
LMDisneygirl	25
lovedvc	71
LuvBaloo	11
maiziezoe	6
MinnieMouseMom	24
mommyof2Pirates	34
N&B'smom	10
NCRedding	0
njcarita	32
nunzia	0
OctoberBride03	13
Piglet18	11
planaholic	-5
redwalker	17
RENThead09	-5
Rose&Mike	36
sahbushka	15
sherry	24
tigger813	-8
tiki23	38
Tinker'n'Fun	17
Worfiedoodles	84
wtpclc	25

_ This is not an easy journey that we are on. We are the only ones who can make this dream happen for ourselves. Ask yourself what is really important to you? What will make you and your families happier at the end of the day? Will taking care of yourself and being healthy help you with your goals? What can you do each and every day to get yourself where you want to be?
Shared by Tigger813 who got it from somewhere _


----------



## flipflopmom

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Popping in from Disneyworld, it's hot!!
> I'm sweating, a lot!!!
> Eating a lot of food, NOT!!!!
> I ran out of rhymes, that's all I got.



Good for you!!!  You'll feel better when you get home!  And yeah, 10 water bottles a day is about right, have a great, great, great trip!!!



princessbride6205 said:


> you also look so much younger. It's like we can see how much happier and confident you are in the new photos.
> 
> This is certainly creative, but not exactly the most positive way to think about healthy eating: guilt.  I try to stock us up on fruits and veg. I hate to let my produce go to waste, so if a bell pepper is reaching it's end point, I'll just eat the whole thing in one sitting. Same with fruit. I ate most of a container of strawberries tonight.
> 
> I'm excited to report that DD loves almost any raw/fresh fruit or vegetable. I turned away for a few minutes this weekend, and she'd eaten an entire container of blackberries! Yesterday she wanted to eat the entire nectarine so she could see the pit in the middle. And today, she started whining before dinner that she was too hungry and couldn't wait for her food. So I asked what she wanted, and she asked for a banana. She also eats tomatoes out of hand like they were apples. DH won't eat fruit and barely tolerates vegetables, so it's nice to have someone else in the house to prepare and eat produce with.




Thank you!!!  I am the same way.  The veggies/fruits that I eat that day is the one closest to mold!   And my DD2 ate an entire container of blackberries last week, too!  All the girls, including me, in this house have an aversion to tomatoes, so that one isn't happening here!  I think she ate 3 slices of cantalope yesterday!  DD1 isn't as good, but she loves apples, grapes, and watermelon.



LuvBaloo said:


> great pictures! big changes and you look great.
> 
> its been a crazy couple of nights getting set for our mini-vacation.  Thursday is a stat for me (CANADA DAY!), and I added Fri & Mon to make an extra long weekend.  We'll be heading out a road trip through Jasper & Banff National parks, and then over to Alberta to visit the Calgary Zoo, and then up a little north to see DH's grandparents (their 60th anniversary is next week) and take in a CFL football game  It'll be a fun, jam-packed weekend.
> Still have to finish packing everything up though




Sounds like a very wonderful weekend!  Enjoy!!! And thanks again for being weight keeper.  We really appreciate it!



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 4 Superstars!!*
> #11- 0.88% - Rose&Mike
> #10- 0.89% - MushyMushy
> #9- 0.93% - lovedvc
> #8- TIE at 1.21% - A.Mickey & LMDisneygirl
> #7- 1.24% - jenanderson
> #6- 1.29% - Connie96
> #5- 1.35% - Dahly
> #4- 1.46% - JOANNEL
> #3- 2.05% - tiki23
> #2- 2.15% - disneymom2one
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 4 Biggest Loser!!
> #1- 2.33% - cclovesdis



 to you 12!!!!  Way to go ladies!!!!!!!!!!  Seems as is I remember most all of you mentioning slowing weight loss, etc. at some point.  You ROCKED IT while I was gone!!!!





tigger813 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA today. Had a wicked headache all day, even called in sick tonight. Parents will be here an extra week. Dad has to have 7 teeth pulled plus follow up appointments. Guess DH and I will try to get out a few extra times. Can't wait until Friday night when we get to go to the Red Sox game. May have to work tomorrow if my client I canceled tonight can come. He works in the offices behind the spa.



Hope your headache is better.  Make sure your Dad has good pain meds!  And get some yogurt, pudding, etc. to keep in the house for afterwards, and lots of ice! Keeping ice packs on your face, and staying doped up for a few days makes all the difference in the world.  Hope he does okay.  BTDT!  I wish I could become your client!    I think a massage right now would be just   And I love to hear all of you sports fans talk about your teams.  I am strictly a college football girl!

QOTD:  Right now, we are into Top Chef and the next Food Network Star.  I love losing it with Jillian, but the weight loss these people put up is unreal 40-60 pounds in 2 months.  But watching the workouts motivates me.  DH likes America's Got Talent,too.  

Well, woke up to black skies and thunderstorms forecast.  No running again this am. I'll run in the rain, but not a storm!  I am going to do some Jillian - not sure what.

I am going to put this out there for the first time, which is very, very, very hard for me to do.  When I weighed Monday morning, my weight was up 12 pounds from Friday's weigh in of the previous week.  12.  That's almost 2 pounds a day gain.  2 pounds of that is now gone. I have to do some serious exercise in the next 3 days to even have a remote chance of getting back my 50 pound clippie, which is 4 pounds away.  That's my goal, 2 pounds a day.  


I have a new mindset though.  Instead of someone that had lost 56, gained 12, all that is in the past.  I can't rest on what I have done any longer. I have coasted for the last month, and I am sick and tired of it.  I am making myself clippie-less for a while.   I am now someone that weighs 172 pounds.  Gosh, that's hard to say.   goal is to lose 22 pounds by September 5.  My wii says it will be too hard to do.  I want to prove it wrong.  I am going to get back to journaling THIS MORNING.  I am going to the grocery store, and stocking up on fruits and veggies.  I do not want any salt to enter my body, and I am going to continue to drink a gallon of water a day.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## tigger813

I think the quote was from my massage school's FB page about a month ago! Not sure where he got it from but I liked the message.

Congrats to all the losers and especially to cclovesdis! Hoping to join the losers this week and not be in the hole for the challenge anymore.

Just back from my walk with the neighbor. Hoping to walk to DD1 to Dunkin' but she wouldn't get up so no donuts for her. I just wanted to walk somewhere. Going to run to WalMart with my mother after dropping the girls off and then do some WATP. I really am missing LS! Definitely today! Probably do the 4 mile to boost the weight loss. Going to have burgers on the grill for supper. Some will be turkey burgers made with salsa. Didn't watch Jillian last night though my mom did and said it was really good. Hopefully it will be available on demand and I can do the elliptical and watch it today or tomorrow.

I am trying to catch up on Glee as I plan on watching it next season when John Stamos joins the cast! Always been a big fan of his from when he was on GH and then his short-lived show Dreams with Jack Klugman to Full House and ER! I hope he gets to sing a lot too! Seems like such a nice guy!

Time to get up and get moving again! Enjoy your HUMP day! The weekend is fast approaching!


----------



## mikamah

Hi everyone!!  It's been a busy week here, and I've missed you all.  
Getting adjusted to the camp routine before work has really interfered with my dis time.  We have a busy week with fourth of july coming up.  It's family festival in our town for 2 weeks before with lots of activities.  Tonight is oldies night and they close off the town square and a band plays oldies songs and the kids and some adults dance in the streets.  We invited friend for supper first so I've been trying to get my yard in order.  THe 3rd we have a huge fireworks display at the park near us, so our neighbor hood is crazy and we have a big cookout that night too.  I've been trying to get organized and didn't turn the computer on the last two nights so I'd be more productive.  

I hope to read back later today.  Hope you're all having a good week.


----------



## donac

tigger813 said:


> At this point I couldn't get through the day without my Magic Bullet! I see them now down to like $40! I've had mine a few years and for the past 6 months it has been used daily! My mom is using it everyday as well as DD1.
> 
> Totally agree with you on TS3! I also ate the popcorn but hadn't had much for b'fast! Hoping to get in 2 walks tomorrow: one at 5:30 and another at 6:30!
> 
> QOTD: Wednesday: What is your current favorite tv show?
> 
> Besides BL, I love Big Bang Theory! DH is a geek and we laugh so hard watching it! We also love the BBC's new Dr. Who! Matt Smith is hysterical! DD2 asks DH every Saturday if it's time to watch it! I'm a Gray's and Private Practice fan as well! We also love most everything on Food Network!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night! Hoping I sleep until 5:15! TTFN!




SInce both my dh and I are math teachers and both my boys are into math and science Big Bang Theory is the one to watch in my house.  Dh is probably the least geekiest of all of us.  So that one is big with us.  We also love the Food Network.  I love Top Chef but really enjoy TOp Chef Masters.  THey are all so nice and supportive of each other.




LuvBaloo said:


> GLEE!  Love that show!
> Also get lots of laughs watching Big Bang Theory with DH.
> 
> its been a crazy couple of nights getting set for our mini-vacation.  Thursday is a stat for me (CANADA DAY!), and I added Fri & Mon to make an extra long weekend.  We'll be heading out a road trip through Jasper & Banff National parks, and then over to Alberta to visit the Calgary Zoo, and then up a little north to see DH's grandparents (their 60th anniversary is next week) and take in a CFL football game  It'll be a fun, jam-packed weekend.
> Still have to finish packing everything up though




Enjoy your mini vacation.  Banff is on my list of places to see when we retire.  My friend went there and loved it. I have seen pictures and I could just imagine how great it is.  

My in laws celebrated 60 years last year.  It is quite an accomplishment. 

Have fun 




mikamah said:


> Hi everyone!!  It's been a busy week here, and I've missed you all.
> Getting adjusted to the camp routine before work has really interfered with my dis time.  We have a busy week with fourth of july coming up.  It's family festival in our town for 2 weeks before with lots of activities.  Tonight is oldies night and they close off the town square and a band plays oldies songs and the kids and some adults dance in the streets.  We invited friend for supper first so I've been trying to get my yard in order.  THe 3rd we have a huge fireworks display at the park near us, so our neighbor hood is crazy and we have a big cookout that night too.  I've been trying to get organized and didn't turn the computer on the last two nights so I'd be more productive.
> 
> I hope to read back later today.  Hope you're all having a good week.



Sounds like you have quite a neighborhood.  We don't have anything like that around here.  I can see most of the fireworks from my front porch so for the past 20 years that is where I have watched them.

I know it is 20 years since ds was born 20 years ago today ( I no longer have any teenagers) and came home just in time for the 4th of July.  He slept through the fireworks that night.  

We are going out to his college to take him out to dinner tonight to celebrate his birthday.  He has gotten most of his presents from us so the only thing I will bring him is the meatloafs I made him for his freezer.  He will also get all the cards that have been collecting on the table for him.  That will be enough presents for him.  

It is a beautiful day here in jersey.  Cool and sunny.  It was so nice I slept till 6 am.  I went for some blood work this morning.  I plan on getting some sewing done this morning and maybe some laundry before we leave.  

Tomorrow morning I am thinking about picking blueberries for my freezer.  

Have a great day everyone.  Congrats to all the big winners this week.


----------



## jennz

oooooh John Stamos...I might have to start watching Glee!  Blackie on GH...

Taryn don't stress too much about your weight. Yes it's a lot but it came on in a week and will probably come off in 2.  A few days home, get back into your routine, and you'll lose fast - all that water retention!  Do you feel any of it, are your muscles tender in you legs when you push on them?  I know it's disheartening, but for what it's worth I think you're doing the right thing not saying "lost 56 gained 12."  That can lead to stinkin' thinkin' easily!  When you feel too defeated just channel some Nemo "Just keep swimming..." 

QOTD:  Loved Lost, 24, Private Practice, BL, Survivor...DH and DD love Wipe Out - that's "their show" I don't like watching it.

Sticking with my "just for today" outlook since it worked out great yesterday.  I'm showing a loss for the week  and somehow it seems to disappear, so I'm staying in the moment for the rest of the week.  Somehow, and I swear I don't know how, I have been treating myself and losing the loss - not this time!!


----------



## keenercam

Taryn -- I don't heat the green beans.  I just eat them poured from the can.  LOL! This doesn't work with french cut for me, though. I don't like them that way.  If I am home, I mix them with lemon juice & garlic for my own green bean salad.

Not much new here. I felt like I ate too much yesterday and then realized I was under on my WW points.  Too much processed stuff, though, especially on snacks.  However, I am consistent with the 4 F/V servings per day and my water. YAY!  Oh, and exercise.  PT is a solid 50 minutes of working out in the pool.

Congrats to everyone who stuck with the challenge this past week and most especially, congratulations to all our big losers!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to all of our superstars this week and especially to our biggest loser, cclovesdis!  Great job!  



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks!  I will admit that I am not pleased with they way the "after" pictures look, I think I'll call them "during".    My mom came over today for a bit, and made the comment that the camera really does add weight, b/c I am really smaller than I look in them.  I had to hug her!



 Taryn, look how cute you look in that pink shirt!  Your stomach is not as big as you feel like it is.  That vacation weight will be gone in no time now that you are home and back OP!  



tigger813 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA today. Had a wicked headache all day, even called in sick tonight. It's mostly gone now but I'm really tired too! Worked, went shopping with the kids, went to the transfer station, laid down for a short time. made supper and now looking forward to playing Lego Harry Potter! DD1 loves the DSi version. She's played it most of the afternoon. Had another Bud Light Lime tonight but I deserved it!



 Hope that you are feeling better soon, Tracey, and best wishes to your Dad for a speedy recovery!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Popping in from Disneyworld, it's hot!!
> I'm sweating, a lot!!!
> Eating a lot of food, NOT!!!!
> I ran out of rhymes, that's all I got.
> 
> Just wanted to say hey before heading out to dinner. I've been drinking about 8 - 10 bottles of water a day so I'm getting that in. Eating a lot of light weight vegetarian meals, just can't do meat and starches in this weather.



 Hi Buffy!  Glad that you are having a good time!



jenanderson said:


> I just want you to know this - you may view me as strong and inspiring but I am constantly still struggling with the self-esteem issues.  I need to come here every day and at least read what people are saying so that I can find my strength from all of you.  We all give each other a nudge in the right direction and there are many days where you have inspired me to keep on going.  You CAN do this!  I know it feels a bit cruddy (and a bit sad because you are home from Disney) but I KNOW you be feeling strong again soon.



, jenanderson, sometimes I think it is hard to let go of the old image of ourselves.  You've made so much progress and look great!  You really do!  



princessbride6205 said:


> I'm excited to report that DD loves almost any raw/fresh fruit or vegetable. I turned away for a few minutes this weekend, and she'd eaten an entire container of blackberries! Yesterday she wanted to eat the entire nectarine so she could see the pit in the middle. And today, she started whining before dinner that she was too hungry and couldn't wait for her food. So I asked what she wanted, and she asked for a banana. She also eats tomatoes out of hand like they were apples. DH won't eat fruit and barely tolerates vegetables, so it's nice to have someone else in the house to prepare and eat produce with.



That's a gift of for a healthy lifetime for your DD getting to love all those fruits and veggies!    You're a great Mom!



LuvBaloo said:


> its been a crazy couple of nights getting set for our mini-vacation.



Enjoy your mini-vacation, Shannon!

I think that quote was out there in the last challenge from a sparkpeople article -- it was in a results post in the spring.  Maybe we should be putting all these good quotes in a thread or a separate post so we can refer back to them easily.



mikamah said:


> Hi everyone!!  It's been a busy week here, and I've missed you all.
> Getting adjusted to the camp routine before work has really interfered with my dis time.  We have a busy week with fourth of july coming up.  It's family festival in our town for 2 weeks before with lots of activities.  Tonight is oldies night and they close off the town square and a band plays oldies songs and the kids and some adults dance in the streets.  We invited friend for supper first so I've been trying to get my yard in order.  THe 3rd we have a huge fireworks display at the park near us, so our neighbor hood is crazy and we have a big cookout that night too.  I've been trying to get organized and didn't turn the computer on the last two nights so I'd be more productive.
> 
> I hope to read back later today.  Hope you're all having a good week.



Enjoy all your 4th of July activities, Kathy!




jennz said:


> Sticking with my "just for today" outlook since it worked out great yesterday.  I'm showing a loss for the week  and somehow it seems to disappear, so I'm staying in the moment for the rest of the week.  Somehow, and I swear I don't know how, I have been treating myself and losing the loss - not this time!!



Go, jennz, go!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Tricia1972

Little Victory!!

We went out to Culver's last night.  I knew ahead of time, so hopped online to check nutritional information.  (For anyone who eats at Culver's their site rocks, you can click and un-click components of a menu item to get a good calorie and nutrition count)

I had a complete meal, sandwich, side and drink for 448 calories.  Grilled chicken sandwich, bun, lettuce, tomato, mustard, mashed potatoes and gravy.

SO nice to go out and not feel like a stuffed little pig when I left.


----------



## Tricia1972

LuvBaloo said:


> _This is not an easy journey that we are on. We are the only ones who can make this dream happen for ourselves. Ask yourself what is really important to you? What will make you and your families happier at the end of the day? Will taking care of yourself and being healthy help you with your goals? What can you do each and every day to get yourself where you want to be?
> Shared by Tigger813 who got it from somewhere _



Thanks for the inspirational quote, and thanks for putting this together for us. 



flipflopmom said:


> I have a new mindset though.  Instead of someone that had lost 56, gained 12, all that is in the past.  I can't rest on what I have done any longer. I have coasted for the last month, and I am sick and tired of it.  I am making myself clippie-less for a while.   I am now someone that weighs 172 pounds.  Gosh, that's hard to say.   goal is to lose 22 pounds by September 5.  My wii says it will be too hard to do.  I want to prove it wrong.  I am going to get back to journaling THIS MORNING.  I am going to the grocery store, and stocking up on fruits and veggies.  I do not want any salt to enter my body, and I am going to continue to drink a gallon of water a day.
> 
> Have a great day all!



If you set your mind to it, I am sure that you *can* do it!!  Even if you set your mind to it, and miss it, you'll be fine because you're working your hardest to get to that goal.



tigger813 said:


> II am trying to catch up on Glee as I plan on watching it next season when John Stamos joins the cast! Always been a big fan of his from when he was on GH and then his short-lived show Dreams with Jack Klugman to Full House and ER! I hope he gets to sing a lot too! Seems like such a nice guy!
> 
> Time to get up and get moving again! Enjoy your HUMP day! The weekend is fast approaching!



Have a great day! Good for you getting out on a walk already. 



mikamah said:


> Hi everyone!!  It's been a busy week here, and I've missed you all.
> Getting adjusted to the camp routine before work has really interfered with my dis time.  We have a busy week with fourth of july coming up.  It's family festival in our town for 2 weeks before with lots of activities.  Tonight is oldies night and they close off the town square and a band plays oldies songs and the kids and some adults dance in the streets.  We invited friend for supper first so I've been trying to get my yard in order.  THe 3rd we have a huge fireworks display at the park near us, so our neighbor hood is crazy and we have a big cookout that night too.  I've been trying to get organized and didn't turn the computer on the last two nights so I'd be more productive.
> 
> I hope to read back later today.  Hope you're all having a good week.



The festival sounds like fun! Have a great time!!



donac said:


> I know it is 20 years since ds was born 20 years ago today ( I no longer have any teenagers) and came home just in time for the 4th of July.  He slept through the fireworks that night.
> 
> We are going out to his college to take him out to dinner tonight to celebrate his birthday.  He has gotten most of his presents from us so the only thing I will bring him is the meatloafs I made him for his freezer.  He will also get all the cards that have been collecting on the table for him.  That will be enough presents for him.
> 
> It is a beautiful day here in jersey.  Cool and sunny.  It was so nice I slept till 6 am.  I went for some blood work this morning.  I plan on getting some sewing done this morning and maybe some laundry before we leave.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I am thinking about picking blueberries for my freezer.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  Congrats to all the big winners this week.



Enjoy your time with DS for his birthday!!



jennz said:


> Sticking with my "just for today" outlook since it worked out great yesterday.  I'm showing a loss for the week  and somehow it seems to disappear, so I'm staying in the moment for the rest of the week.  Somehow, and I swear I don't know how, I have been treating myself and losing the loss - not this time!!



That is a great attitude!  Good job on the loss for the week. 



keenercam said:


> Not much new here. I felt like I ate too much yesterday and then realized I was under on my WW points.  Too much processed stuff, though, especially on snacks.  However, I am consistent with the 4 F/V servings per day and my water. YAY!  Oh, and exercise.  PT is a solid 50 minutes of working out in the pool.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who stuck with the challenge this past week and most especially, congratulations to all our big losers!!!



How awesome to feel completely full and have points left over!!


Other than my little victory, not a lot new here.  We have quite a few errands to run this morning, so I should find some motivation somewhere.

*QOTD Wednesday

Current Favorite TV Show is Grey's Anatomy!*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Wednesday: What is your current favorite tv show?



Of those being broadcast right now, I think I'd pick "Dr. Who", followed closely by "PBS Mystery!" I've really been enjoying the Agatha Christie movies. Next week "Eureka" and "Warehouse 13" premiere, so one of those may shoot to the top of the list. As far as the prime-time lineup goes, I think "Grey's" is my favorite of those left for the Fall. 

I'm a little annoyed I didn't get up and do the 10M I had planned for today. But, I'm having some trouble with my eyes, and I need to go to the doctor today to get that taken care of. Milky discharge, itching some burning, but no sensitivity to light so I don't think it's pink eye. I have an appt. at noon, so hopefully I'll be able to get some medicine, get my contacts back in my eyes, and get moving soon! 

On the bright side, my eating is definitely right on track. I just have to hope that will be enough to see me to a loss this week. As long as I don't have a big gain, I won't beat myself up too much. 

Maria


----------



## Connie96

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Wednesday: What is your current favorite tv show?



I'd have to say In Plain Sight is probably my favorite right now. Most of my favorites are on the USA network these days, although we just started watching Leverage on TNT and we're really enjoying that one too. 

I saw that a few of you mentioned Big Bang Theory. I love those geeks!  Actually, I like that whole Monday night line up - How I Met Your Mother and Rules of Engagement (but NOT Two and a Half Men - Ugh!)



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 4 Superstars!!*
> #11- 0.88% - Rose&Mike
> #10- 0.89% - MushyMushy
> #9- 0.93% - lovedvc
> #8- TIE at 1.21% - A.Mickey & LMDisneygirl
> #7- 1.24% - jenanderson
> #6- 1.29% - Connie96
> #5- 1.35% - Dahly
> #4- 1.46% - JOANNEL
> #3- 2.05% - tiki23
> #2- 2.15% - disneymom2one
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 4 Biggest Loser!!
> 
> #1- 2.33% - cclovesdis



OMG!! I can't believe I made the top 12 list!  Congrats to all this week's losers! And lots of luck and pixie dust to everyone for successful losing this week. 


Well, I'm staying home from work today. DD was complaining about a tummy ache when I picked her up yesterday and wouldn't eat anything at all. Later in the evening and during the night she vomited several times. She seems a little better this morning, but we're still home for the day and, so far, have watched Tinkerbell The Lost Treasure and now we're about 20 minutes into Sleeping Beauty. I think we're all gonna be fine. 

I always have a much harder time staying on-plan when I'm at home rather than at the office. Maybe I'll just take a really long nap! After all, I can't munch if I'm asleep!


----------



## my3princes

Wednesday QOTD:  I love the Amazing Race  hands down my favorite.  Someday I might even apply to be on it with DH.


Congrats to all the losers out there.  I hope to be a big losers this week.  So far so good even with TOM


----------



## my3princes

We leave (start our drive to Florida) 2 weeks from today   I guess I'd better start preparing.


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> oooooh John Stamos...I might have to start watching Glee!  Blackie on GH...
> 
> Taryn don't stress too much about your weight. Yes it's a lot but it came on in a week and will probably come off in 2.  A few days home, get back into your routine, and you'll lose fast - all that water retention!  Do you feel any of it, are your muscles tender in you legs when you push on them?  I know it's disheartening, but for what it's worth I think you're doing the right thing not saying "lost 56 gained 12."  That can lead to stinkin' thinkin' easily!  When you feel too defeated just channel some Nemo "Just keep swimming..."
> 
> QOTD:  Loved Lost, 24, Private Practice, BL, Survivor...DH and DD love Wipe Out - that's "their show" I don't like watching it.
> 
> Sticking with my "just for today" outlook since it worked out great yesterday.  I'm showing a loss for the week  and somehow it seems to disappear, so I'm staying in the moment for the rest of the week.  Somehow, and I swear I don't know how, I have been treating myself and losing the loss - not this time!!



Yummm... Blackie. 

I don't watch Wipe Out either.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Congrats to CC and all the top losers this week!  and great job to everyone else too!!!

QOTD- I am an MTV junkie ( i hate to admit this since I am now in my 30's) I love the hills and the city.  We also love to watch cops, ace of cakes, cake boss, diners driveins and dives, man vs. food, american idol, dancing with the stars.  



flipflopmom said:


> I am going to put this out there for the first time, which is very, very, very hard for me to do.  When I weighed Monday morning, my weight was up 12 pounds from Friday's weigh in of the previous week.  12.  That's almost 2 pounds a day gain.  2 pounds of that is now gone. I have to do some serious exercise in the next 3 days to even have a remote chance of getting back my 50 pound clippie, which is 4 pounds away.  That's my goal, 2 pounds a day.
> 
> 
> I have a new mindset though.  Instead of someone that had lost 56, gained 12, all that is in the past.  I can't rest on what I have done any longer. I have coasted for the last month, and I am sick and tired of it.  I am making myself clippie-less for a while.   I am now someone that weighs 172 pounds.  Gosh, that's hard to say.   goal is to lose 22 pounds by September 5.  My wii says it will be too hard to do.  I want to prove it wrong.  I am going to get back to journaling THIS MORNING.  I am going to the grocery store, and stocking up on fruits and veggies.  I do not want any salt to enter my body, and I am going to continue to drink a gallon of water a day.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Good for you taryn!  What a great attitude to have.  I am glad you went and enjoyed yourself at disney.  Nothing wrong with that.  The 12lbs will come off fast dont worry.



mikamah said:


> Hi everyone!!  It's been a busy week here, and I've missed you all.
> Getting adjusted to the camp routine before work has really interfered with my dis time.  We have a busy week with fourth of july coming up.  It's family festival in our town for 2 weeks before with lots of activities.  Tonight is oldies night and they close off the town square and a band plays oldies songs and the kids and some adults dance in the streets.  We invited friend for supper first so I've been trying to get my yard in order.  THe 3rd we have a huge fireworks display at the park near us, so our neighbor hood is crazy and we have a big cookout that night too.  I've been trying to get organized and didn't turn the computer on the last two nights so I'd be more productive.
> 
> I hope to read back later today.  Hope you're all having a good week.



I missed you too! your neighborhood festivities sound like so much fun.  We always have a big fourth of july picnic and then meet up with my BF and her family at the firehouse her husband,dad, and brother work at.  the kids climb all of the fire trucks and play while we wait and the fireworks come directly overhead.  This year we are going to be away which we still will enjoy but Im kinda sad we are not getting to do our usual tradition.  Have a great time!


----------



## jennz

Tricia1972 said:


> Little Victory!!
> 
> We went out to Culver's last night.  I knew ahead of time, so hopped online to check nutritional information.  (For anyone who eats at Culver's their site rocks, you can click and un-click components of a menu item to get a good calorie and nutrition count)
> 
> I had a complete meal, sandwich, side and drink for 448 calories.  Grilled chicken sandwich, bun, lettuce, tomato, mustard, mashed potatoes and gravy.
> 
> SO nice to go out and not feel like a stuffed little pig when I left.



Great job!!  That's good to know, I love Culver's but haven't been in a while.  It's good to eat out and still fell in control.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Of those being broadcast right now, I think I'd pick "Dr. Who", followed closely by "PBS Mystery!" I've really been enjoying the Agatha Christie movies. Next week "Eureka" and "Warehouse 13" premiere, so one of those may shoot to the top of the list. As far as the prime-time lineup goes, I think "Grey's" is my favorite of those left for the Fall.
> 
> I'm a little annoyed I didn't get up and do the 10M I had planned for today. But, I'm having some trouble with my eyes, and I need to go to the doctor today to get that taken care of. Milky discharge, itching some burning, but no sensitivity to light so I don't think it's pink eye. I have an appt. at noon, so hopefully I'll be able to get some medicine, get my contacts back in my eyes, and get moving soon!
> 
> On the bright side, my eating is definitely right on track. I just have to hope that will be enough to see me to a loss this week. As long as I don't have a big gain, I won't beat myself up too much.
> 
> Maria



Two votes for Dr. Who...I'll have to check it out.    Maria I had that w/my eyes, started with allergies and turned into an infection.  He gave me some awesome (but expensive) eye drops and my eyes were better over night.  I used those and he also told me to use blink rewetting drops every 2 - 4 hours.  I'm hoping it's that easy for you too!

Lisa I am going!


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> Hi everyone!!  It's been a busy week here, and I've missed you all.



Missed you too!!!  




Tricia1972 said:


> If you set your mind to it, I am sure that you *can* do it!!  Even if you set your mind to it, and miss it, you'll be fine because you're working your hardest to get to that goal.



Thanks!  I wonder if since my goal is farther away now, I'll work harder to get there.  I had kinda gotten complacent, with all the "you don't need to lose anymore" comments I had been getting.



Connie96 said:


> Well, I'm staying home from work today. DD was complaining about a tummy ache when I picked her up yesterday and wouldn't eat anything at all. Later in the evening and during the night she vomited several times. She seems a little better this morning, but we're still home for the day and, so far, have watched Tinkerbell The Lost Treasure and now we're about 20 minutes into Sleeping Beauty. I think we're all gonna be fine. I always have a much harder time staying on-plan when I'm at home rather than at the office. Maybe I'll just take a really long nap! After all, I can't munch if I'm asleep!



I am seriously considering a nap myself, or just curling up in the bed with a book, if the girls will behave.  Dreary days always make me sleepy! Hope DD is feeling better!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm a little annoyed I didn't get up and do the 10M I had planned for today. But, I'm having some trouble with my eyes, and I need to go to the doctor today to get that taken care of. Milky discharge, itching some burning, but no sensitivity to light so I don't think it's pink eye. I have an appt. at noon, so hopefully I'll be able to get some medicine, get my contacts back in my eyes, and get moving soon!



Hope the dr. can get you straightened out quickly!  I hate it when I can't wear my contacts!

I ended up doing the Banish Fat Boost Metabolism DVD.  Don't know how much fat I banished, but holy cow that's a hard cardio workout!  About 55 minutes.  At one point, I had to stop doing the plyo jumps and just jog around the house, and went up and down my hilly driveway for a minute.  I feel better mentally, I just  endorphins!

Have a great day. I'll be jumping on a lot for motivation!


----------



## maiziezoe

Congrats to CC!!  Awesome job!!

Went and saw the midnight showing of Eclipse last night. Stayed *away* from the popcorn and the snacks and had ice water (with extra ice, thank you). Great movie... great time spent with my amazing 13 year old daughter.

*QOTD: Wednesday: What is your current favorite tv show?*

I love reality TV. My favorite show starts in 8 days... Big Brother. I am beyond excited. I do not watch America's Got Talent.  Love Survivor, Amazing Race, anything on BRAVO. Any cooking show. The only non-reality shows I like are Glee, The Middle, Modern Family and Cougar Town.


----------



## sherry

QOTD: Right now I am looking forward to "The Closer" starting.


----------



## tigger813

Worfiedoodles said:


> Of those being broadcast right now, I think I'd pick "Dr. Who", followed closely by "PBS Mystery!" I've really been enjoying the Agatha Christie movies. Next week "Eureka" and "Warehouse 13" premiere, so one of those may shoot to the top of the list. As far as the prime-time lineup goes, I think "Grey's" is my favorite of those left for the Fall.
> 
> I'm a little annoyed I didn't get up and do the 10M I had planned for today. But, I'm having some trouble with my eyes, and I need to go to the doctor today to get that taken care of. Milky discharge, itching some burning, but no sensitivity to light so I don't think it's pink eye. I have an appt. at noon, so hopefully I'll be able to get some medicine, get my contacts back in my eyes, and get moving soon!
> 
> On the bright side, my eating is definitely right on track. I just have to hope that will be enough to see me to a loss this week. As long as I don't have a big gain, I won't beat myself up too much.
> 
> Maria



DH recorded Warehouse 13 last night. We love Eureka! I've missed it! Can't wait until it starts! DH is a sci-fi geek and even has his own sci-fi website! Girls like Dr. Who a lot, especially the 5 year old. SHe reminds him that we need to watch it on Saturdays! Too funny!


----------



## keenercam

Tricia1972 said:


> Little Victory!!
> 
> We went out to Culver's last night.  I knew ahead of time, so hopped online to check nutritional information.  (For anyone who eats at Culver's their site rocks, you can click and un-click components of a menu item to get a good calorie and nutrition count)
> 
> I had a complete meal, sandwich, side and drink for 448 calories.  Grilled chicken sandwich, bun, lettuce, tomato, mustard, mashed potatoes and gravy.
> 
> SO nice to go out and not feel like a stuffed little pig when I left.



Congratulations, Tricia!! You should be so proud of yourself.  And, you gotta LOVE restaurants that make that information available and make their sites so user-friendly.  

QOTD Wednesday-- favorite current TV show?  I don't watch TV at all most of the time (though I watched way too much Hallmark Channel during my two weeks stuck in my bedroom).  We put the Today Show on in the morning while we are getting ready.  My favorite show is GLEE!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Thanks to everyone for all the concerned replies and encouragement! 

I just got back from the doctor, and I have medicine to put in my eyes three times a day for 7 days. The good news is it's just an irritation, the bad news is it's about to get a lot more irritating -- no contacts for 7 days, and I have to throw out my eye makeup and start over. Wait -- that could be fun! I'm looking for a silver lining since my running is officially on hold. On the bright side, now I will be extremely rested when I start again next Thursday. I'm not working that day, so I'm already definitely planning to do 10M. That should make me feel like I'm back! Now I have to be extremely careful with my food. I will be watching those points like a hawk, and hopefully I will at least not have a big gain this week and next week...

I can't run with my glasses, but I think I *could* ride the exercise bike, so maybe I'll plan to do some of that to hopefully keep the cardio going somewhat. 

Maria


----------



## keenercam

Maria -- I am so glad it was so easily diagnosed and that the treatment sounds pretty straightforward.  Please remember that if you can't run for a week, doing 6.2 might be a bit much for the first time out after your forced hiatus.  Glad you can bike or do other stuff to keep you from going stir-crazy (like me -- LOL!)  Take care. Oh, and have fun shopping for all new eye makeup.


----------



## lovedvc

So I have come to the conclusion that it is absolulely impossible for me to lose enough weight by this Sunday to beat my cousin's husband in our weight loss contest.  He lost another 1.8 lbs at ww today which makes it even tougher for me to catch up.  I hate the fact that men can lose so much easier.  I gave it my all though and so far I am down a little over 20 lbs.  I'm gonna take that and be very happy about it.

Hey I just noticed I came in 9th this week that's another thing for me to be happy about


----------



## Octoberbride03

Afternoon everybody, or evening now geeze where does the time go.  

I was just thinking of how envious I am of everybody who writing chore lists for their kids last week.  I have no kids, so I have nobody but my DH to pawn off chores to 

Had a preliminary weigh-in this morning.  Not good. UP 3lbs   I know we went out for supper the other night because I didn't have anything ready for the slow-cooker and it was WAY too hot to cook, but I didn't think it would be that bad.  

But I stuck to my plan today, more or less since I believe that staying on your planned routine for the is the best way to combat an unexpected gain.  Don't know if its true, but its a theory. 

So here's what i got done today

*Onslow got walked and we went to the nearby grocery store to get rid of a mountain of plastic bags. Dummy dog wanted to stay and people watch so i got to carry him most of the way back home

*DH's birthday gift ordered. He requested a wallet and I picked 1 and ordered from ebags.com this morning.  Should be here by the big day

*Freezer cleaned out of all the crap that has been in there for years. And I am talking years. Some of it back to 2005  Now everything in there is decent and on track not to expire.( ok the broccoli and cheese sauce is a month past but i figure on cooking it tonight and it should be fine. Hopefully as tasty too, or maybe I'll just run them by DH)

*Bed quilt laundered and back on the bed. Got it decently cleaned considering its a white quilt and Onslow sleeps on top of it. He doesn't shed much but his body oil tends to be dark so I was glad that came out nice.  

*Meatloaf made for tomorrow's supper. Need to have it ready cause its a busy day. Got work, a hair appt. that will run long and obedience class for the stubborn doggie  There needs to be a meal in there somewhere. 

*Got a 30 minute workout in on a completely empty stomach. Wasn't in the plan to be completely emptied just happened that way, but it wound up being a little harder to finish so we won't be trying that again. 

* Last but not least got the kitchen cleaned of all the stuff that needs to be done. So i won't have to clean it again tomorrow

So if anybody wants to loan me their children so i can pawn off work to them please pm me so we can work something out


----------



## Octoberbride03

Forgot to add my Favorite Current tv show:   Burn Notice on USA.  Everything and i do mean EVERYTHING stops on Thurs nights for Michael Weston  I got sucked in because Bruce Campbell is my hero and I just love it


----------



## Connie96

Octoberbride03 said:


> Forgot to add my Favorite Current tv show:   Burn Notice on USA.  Everything and i do mean EVERYTHING stops on Thurs nights for Michael Weston  I got sucked in because Bruce Campbell is my hero and I just love it



Yep. Burn Notice is DH's fave. In Plain Sight narrowly beats it for me, but we really enjoy both shows together. We also watch Psych, White Collar, Royal Pains and we're looking forward to the premier of Covert Affairs. Yep, if it's on USA these days, chances are we'll enjoy it.


----------



## flipflopmom

Well, after Jillian kicked my butt, I curled up with a book and read for 2 hours.  It was blissful.  My next class doesn't start until next weekend, DD has this week and next off from gymnastics, and we are just being bums!

I did get to the grocery store - I am armed and ready for battle!  Lots of fruits and veggies.  DH didn't get home until 8, so it was sandwich night!  Arnold's thins, with hummus, spinach, turkey, and cucumber, and an orange for dessert!!!!

Working on my dining review, seeing all the food, and all the oil shining on the plates, no wonder I gained so much weight!  Oh well, just gotta pay the piper.


FIl and MIl stopped by to see the girls, and told them to come to their house swimming tomorrow, so I guess that's on the agenda now.

I started this post 2 hours ago before they came in, so now I'll go back and catch up with everyone!


----------



## flipflopmom

Octoberbride03 said:


> *Freezer cleaned out of all the crap that has been in there for years. And I am talking years. Some of it back to 2005  Now everything in there is decent and on track not to expire.( ok the broccoli and cheese sauce is a month past but i figure on cooking it tonight and it should be fine. Hopefully as tasty too, or maybe I'll just run them by DH)
> 
> So if anybody wants to loan me their children so i can pawn off work to them please pm me so we can work something out



What a busy day!  My freezer desperately needs cleaning out!  The plan starts tomorrow for my girls.  Actually now, I've get them picking up now.  




Octoberbride03 said:


> Forgot to add my Favorite Current tv show:   Burn Notice on USA.  Everything and i do mean EVERYTHING stops on Thurs nights for Michael Weston  I got sucked in because Bruce Campbell is my hero and I just love it





Connie96 said:


> Yep. Burn Notice is DH's fave. In Plain Sight narrowly beats it for me, but we really enjoy both shows together. We also watch Psych, White Collar, Royal Pains and we're looking forward to the premier of Covert Affairs. Yep, if it's on USA these days, chances are we'll enjoy it.



We never watch USA.  We stick to Bravo, Food Network, etc.  We need to branch out!

Maria - sorry the prognosis wasn't quicker.  I can't imagine running in my glasses, either!

Taryn


----------



## Tricia1972

Quick Question - Are Jillian's workout DVDs the best out there, and what makes them better than the others?

Any that you'd suggest over others?  (I see her mentioned a lot here and was wondering)


----------



## tigger813

I'm all about the treats when I've done a good job!

QOTD: What is your favorite reward treat?

For those that know me from the previous challenges it is my daily handful of M&Ms and my weekend Raspberry White Russians! If I can get through the week without it being a total disaster I feel I deserve a treat!

Of course I've been rewarding myself due to my headaches the past two days. Had a KitKat bar and some M&Ms. I did get in another mile walking tonight. I never got to do WATP today. I'm hoping I can do it tomorrow. No clients scheduled but I will go over to work to get a few things done that I've been neglecting. The client that I canceled yesterday wanted to come Friday at 5. Normally I would go back but I'm going to a Red Sox game so couldn't do it this week.

Back to playing Lego HP with DH since the kids have gone to bed. Later we'll listen to the podcast and fold some laundry! DH has me hooked!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I figured I would answer the QOTD tonight since tomorrow I really need to focus at work and wont be home until later.  Its my last day of work before vacation.  Friday is a day of packing and saturday we are off on our way

My special reward:  If I am good all week I allow myself a glass of ice tea at my nana's on a sunday, I also allow myself to have a little bit of everything I like during sunday dinner.  I dont have one food in particular and I am happy to report I have not had chocolate in almost 10 weeks.   Im just afraid that once I start I wont stop.  I even passed up reese's peanut butter cups the other day.  It was hard but I did it.  

Does anyone else get extreme anxiety before going on vacation.  I have felt panicy all day.  I think Im just worried Im going to forget something but I have to go to the bank tomorrow and take out our money to go and I just cant get over this feeling that I am going to get there and something is going to be wrong with my direct deposit or something and I wont have any money for vacation.  I know its ridiculous but I cant get it out of my head.   Just wondered if there is anyone else on here that might be as nutty as me so it makes me not feel so silly.

Have a great night!


----------



## cclovesdis

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Does anyone else get extreme anxiety before going on vacation.  I have felt panicy all day.  I think Im just worried Im going to forget something but I have to go to the bank tomorrow and take out our money to go and I just cant get over this feeling that I am going to get there and something is going to be wrong with my direct deposit or something and I wont have any money for vacation.  I know its ridiculous but I cant get it out of my head.   Just wondered if there is anyone else on here that might be as nutty as me so it makes me not feel so silly.
> 
> Have a great night!



You are not nutty. I get like that too. I actually vomitted before a trip to WDW last January. Probably TMI, but that's how nervous I was. I don't know what it was exactly. Packing and not knowing a lot about the weather, being nervous about flying in/out of New England in snow season, something...Sending good vibes that everything goes smoothly at the bank. And, most importantly, *Have a great trip!*





Well, I popped on earlier and read through a few pages and was shocked to read that I was the #1 loser this past week. It really made my very rough day. I knew I had a good week, but I didn't realize it was that good. Unfortunately, I'm expecting a huge gain this week. I really stayed on plan, until today. I was pretty sick this morning and my doctor's suggestion was to increase my salt intake. I was just about to reply earlier when my mom decided that was a good time to leave for the grocery store and Wal-Mart. I needed a few things at Wal-Mart and actually had to go to grocery store on a quest to find higher salt, but low point foods. I didn't have much luck nor am I looking forward to the huge gain that'll be all water weight. My doctor did say to drink lots of water, but I can only spend so much time running back and forth between my desk and the bathroom rotfl before I start to feel guilty about not doing my job.

QOTD: I don't watch a lot of TV. I am enjoying Losing It With Jillian, although I do watch that on Fancast.

Tomorrow's QOTD: Just about anything that falls in the dessert category. 1 point fudge bars are great! There's something really rewarding about having a well-planned day that includes a dessert whether it's 1 point or 10.

Thanks for all the compliments on my great week last week. Let's finish this week strong. I know I'll be doing my best even if it means lots more salt than I usually feed my body. Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC


----------



## Craftydawn

tigger813 said:


> Hmmmm..QOTD for Tuesday: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?
> 
> We love Journey in this house! Our wedding song was When You Love A Woman. We've seen them twice in concert. Miss Steve Perry but have enjoyed his replacements. Just watched their Live in Manila concert last week and it was amazing! I'm also a big Duran Duran fan as well as Styx! Josh Groban is a new favorite!



LOVE Josh Groban. Saw him in concert a couple of years ago. Incredible voice. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Teen- Old school Rap, Boyz II Men, New Kids on the block
> 
> Its funny how your taste changes over time.
> 
> Have a great tuesday!





flipflopmom said:


> That's exactly right!  I can't function if my house is a mess!
> 
> 
> 
> How could I forget NKOTB?  Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa Hangin' Tough.  And I forgot about my little blip in late high school of country.  Being from the South, it's unavoidable, I guess.  Now, I can't really take it AT ALL, unless they mainstream it.  And I do love my top 40.  It's nice b/c DD and I like the same music now!  (She likes some of my old school rap, her friends give her a hard time, and then it shows up as part of a new song, and when she knows the beat, suddenly it's cool!)



My tastes don't seem to have changed much. I LOVE New Kids still and I am 35. My BFF and I drove over 10 hours from Cali to Utah to see them in concert after seeing them here at home. We drove over the morning of the show then drove home the next morning. Ummm...this was a year and a half ago!!! They are still my faves and DH gives me a hard time. However, he is the one he encouraged me to go.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Yea CC!!!! Congrats on being the BL!



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks!  I will admit that I am not pleased with they way the "after" pictures look, I think I'll call them "during".    My mom came over today for a bit, and made the comment that the camera really does add weight, b/c I am really smaller than I look in them.  I had to hug her!
> 
> My stomach still feels like someone blew up a balloon and filled it with cement for extra fun.  Mom brought over some corn on the cob and cantaloupe for lunch, it was good, and helped a small bit, but I am about to decide I need to fast just fruit, or something to get back to feeling better.  I am just miserable.  I did lose 1.5 yesterday, but still a looonng way to go to get anywhere to close to where I was when I left.  I have been putting benefiber in my water, coffee, and tea, also.


Hang in there Taryn. FWIW--I see my pictures from my trip and feel the same way. I keep thinking... if only I didn't have this flab, etc. You know how much healthier you are than you were in January and you know you can do this! I think you look great in the pictures!



tigger813 said:


> Parents will be here an extra week. Dad has to have 7 teeth pulled plus follow up appointments. Guess DH and I will try to get out a few extra times. Can't wait until Friday night when we get to go to the Red Sox game. May have to work tomorrow if my client I canceled tonight can come. He works in the offices behind the spa.
> 
> I'll post tomorrow's QOTD later and also let you know how the Harry Potter game is!


Tracey--Ice, Ice Ice for your Dad. My DS and his BFF got their wisdom teeth removed at the same time. We iced, they didn't. DS had a really easy recovery, best friend didn't. Might not have been the ice, but I don't think it hurt.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Popping in from Disneyworld, it's hot!!
> I'm sweating, a lot!!!
> Eating a lot of food, NOT!!!!
> I ran out of rhymes, that's all I got.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say hey before heading out to dinner. I've been drinking about 8 - 10 bottles of water a day so I'm getting that in. Eating a lot of light weight vegetarian meals, just can't do meat and starches in this weather.


Have a great time!!!



jenanderson said:


> 2 - Had my heart set on popcorn with butter, planned on eating it and then did eat it.  In the end, I felt horrible after eating it.  My stomach actually felt horrible.  I don't know if it was even worth eating it.  I have decided that in the future, I may have a couple of pieces from the kids but I don't think I will eat it any more.  As much as I loved it...I did not love how it made me feel.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!
> Jen


Try it without butter. I get a small and share with DH without butter and it solves my salty/crunchy craving.



LuvBaloo said:


> its been a crazy couple of nights getting set for our mini-vacation.  Thursday is a stat for me (CANADA DAY!), and I added Fri & Mon to make an extra long weekend.  We'll be heading out a road trip through Jasper & Banff National parks, and then over to Alberta to visit the Calgary Zoo, and then up a little north to see DH's grandparents (their 60th anniversary is next week) and take in a CFL football game  It'll be a fun, jam-packed weekend.
> Still have to finish packing everything up though


Have a great time!





donac said:


> I know it is 20 years since ds was born 20 years ago today ( I no longer have any teenagers) and came home just in time for the 4th of July.  He slept through the fireworks that night.
> 
> We are going out to his college to take him out to dinner tonight to celebrate his birthday.  He has gotten most of his presents from us so the only thing I will bring him is the meatloafs I made him for his freezer.  He will also get all the cards that have been collecting on the table for him.  That will be enough presents for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  Congrats to all the big winners this week.


Dona-- 



Tricia1972 said:


> Little Victory!!
> 
> We went out to Culver's last night.  I knew ahead of time, so hopped online to check nutritional information.  (For anyone who eats at Culver's their site rocks, you can click and un-click components of a menu item to get a good calorie and nutrition count)
> 
> I had a complete meal, sandwich, side and drink for 448 calories.  Grilled chicken sandwich, bun, lettuce, tomato, mustard, mashed potatoes and gravy.
> 
> SO nice to go out and not feel like a stuffed little pig when I left.


Congrats!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm a little annoyed I didn't get up and do the 10M I had planned for today. But, I'm having some trouble with my eyes, and I need to go to the doctor today to get that taken care of. Milky discharge, itching some burning, but no sensitivity to light so I don't think it's pink eye. I have an appt. at noon, so hopefully I'll be able to get some medicine, get my contacts back in my eyes, and get moving soon!
> 
> On the bright side, my eating is definitely right on track. I just have to hope that will be enough to see me to a loss this week. As long as I don't have a big gain, I won't beat myself up too much.
> 
> Maria


Maria--I saw your later post.  I would go crazy without my contacts. Glad it's something that's not too hard to treat.



Connie96 said:


> Well, I'm staying home from work today. DD was complaining about a tummy ache when I picked her up yesterday and wouldn't eat anything at all. Later in the evening and during the night she vomited several times. She seems a little better this morning, but we're still home for the day and, so far, have watched Tinkerbell The Lost Treasure and now we're about 20 minutes into Sleeping Beauty. I think we're all gonna be fine.
> 
> I always have a much harder time staying on-plan when I'm at home rather than at the office. Maybe I'll just take a really long nap! After all, I can't munch if I'm asleep!


Hope your DD is feeling better!



sherry said:


> QOTD: Right now I am looking forward to "The Closer" starting.


I love the Closer. I would say it's my favorite show, that and Rescue Me. We don't have cable, so we watch everything on Netflix, after the fact.


mommyof2Pirates said:


> Does anyone else get extreme anxiety before going on vacation.  I have felt panicy all day.  I think Im just worried Im going to forget something but I have to go to the bank tomorrow and take out our money to go and I just cant get over this feeling that I am going to get there and something is going to be wrong with my direct deposit or something and I wont have any money for vacation.  I know its ridiculous but I cant get it out of my head.   Just wondered if there is anyone else on here that might be as nutty as me so it makes me not feel so silly.
> 
> Have a great night!



I get really stressed out. I have little mini-anxiety attacks usually right before we leave. Hope you have a great trip!

Good evening everyone! We lost power last night from 8-12 so between that and being at work today, I was 5 pages behind. Things are going well here. Did my last workout after work before our 10k on Saturday. I missed my goal for June by .4, but at least I was down for the month.

Hope everyone has a nice evening!


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I figured I would answer the QOTD tonight since tomorrow I really need to focus at work and wont be home until later.  Its my last day of work before vacation.  Friday is a day of packing and saturday we are off on our way
> 
> My special reward:  If I am good all week I allow myself a glass of ice tea at my nana's on a sunday, I also allow myself to have a little bit of everything I like during sunday dinner.  I dont have one food in particular and I am happy to report I have not had chocolate in almost 10 weeks.   Im just afraid that once I start I wont stop.  I even passed up reese's peanut butter cups the other day.  It was hard but I did it.
> 
> Does anyone else get extreme anxiety before going on vacation.  I have felt panicy all day.  I think Im just worried Im going to forget something but I have to go to the bank tomorrow and take out our money to go and I just cant get over this feeling that I am going to get there and something is going to be wrong with my direct deposit or something and I wont have any money for vacation.  I know its ridiculous but I cant get it out of my head.   Just wondered if there is anyone else on here that might be as nutty as me so it makes me not feel so silly.
> 
> Have a great night!



We leave for our trip 2 weeks from today and I've already started to panic.  Trying to pack for WDW, US, Seaworld and a western caribbean cruise is tough in and of itself, but the fact that we are driving (7 of us) in the van means that each person can only have one bag.  As it is we are fully using the roof rack and hitch rack.  I was in Walmart today thinking that I needed to pull out rain gear and many other things and wondering where I am going to pack them   I'm sure it will all come together, but I certainly feel the panic.



Thursday QOTD:  I allow myself to eat a bit of everything, it's all about portion control and counting points.  My big reward is our vacations.  I can stick to a plan as long as I have something to look forward to.


----------



## Connie96

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite reward treat?



Well, lately, I have been enjoying a single serve Horizon chocolate milk a little while after I get back from running. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Hope your DD is feeling better!



Thanks. She's doing fine. It's one of those goofy things that kids get. Puking with no apparent cause and no other symptoms for several hours and then, it's like it never happened. So, back to normal and back to work in the morning.


----------



## flipflopmom

Just stopping in for a quick second. Working on my TR, and came across a picture for you.  I hate to put this picture up, b/c I look a mess, didn't do anything to my hair, and it is NOT flattering, but it is for you guys.

When we went to Ohana breakfast, I told Mickey that I had a hug to give him from some great Disney lovin' friends, especially one named Cam.

Here you go:


----------



## tigger813

Thanks for the wishes for Mom and Dad! Dad has the highest tolerance for pain of anyone I know. He's had an absess (sp?) for a while and hasn't complained about it once. I'm going with my mom when he has the surgery. Dentist is being very careful and is going to take his time due to Dad's Parkinson's.

Gotta get moving. Back from my walk with Mom. Walked to Dunkin' and had a small iced tea and a wake up wrap! So, that was breakfast! Dropping the kids off at VBS and then heading over to work for awhile. Then picking up the kids and my mom and heading to pick up an EZ up tent at Sears. They were on sale plus got 10% off and then got another almost $10 off for using my rewards card! Not bad for something that would have been $70 at Kmart!

Time for a shower and to get dressed!

Have a great day!  Pork or swordfish, potatoes and veggies for supper tonight! One more day until DH and I go to the Red Sox game! Just hope they play better than last night!


----------



## jennz

flipflopmom said:


> Just stopping in for a quick second. Working on my TR, and came across a picture for you.  I hate to put this picture up, b/c I look a mess, didn't do anything to my hair, and it is NOT flattering, but it is for you guys.
> 
> When we went to Ohana breakfast, I told Mickey that I had a hug to give him from some great Disney lovin' friends, especially one named Cam.
> 
> Here you go:



That's great that you did that!!    Do you know what I see in that picture?  A skinny lady striking a pose!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.  Well, I got up at 6, did wiifit for 30 min, got showered, got everything ready for camp, lunches for us, got the boy up and fed him breakfast, thinking I'm going to have lots of time to come on and dis, and I have 10 minutes til we need to leave.   Where does the time go to in the morning.  I do miss my dis time when he gets on the bus for school.  

Maybe I'll have a quiet day at work and will be able to sneak on and catch up on the thread. 

Taryn-  LOve the picture!!  You look fabulous!!!  You must be so proud of yourself.  I gotta go back and read about your trip.  I hope it was magical. 

Lindsay- I do get panicky a little before a vacation and when I find myself doing that, I try to take a deep breath, and relax, and remember where we are going there is usually stores nearby and we can get anything we need.  Now, when we went to mexico, I was a nut.  I think I brought 6 epipens and 4 boxes of benadryl, just in case.  Take a deep breath, and think "i'm almost on vacation!!!!  Yay!!!!"

Congrats to this weeks biggest losers!!!!  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

A big thank you to tigger813 for being our coach this week and an early welcome to my3princes our incoming coach starting tomorrow.  Thank you for all you do for us!  

Please be sure and PM those weights to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to jenanderson tomorrow!  



Tricia1972 said:


> We went out to Culver's last night.  I knew ahead of time, so hopped online to check nutritional information.  (For anyone who eats at Culver's their site rocks, you can click and un-click components of a menu item to get a good calorie and nutrition count)
> 
> I had a complete meal, sandwich, side and drink for 448 calories.  Grilled chicken sandwich, bun, lettuce, tomato, mustard, mashed potatoes and gravy.
> 
> SO nice to go out and not feel like a stuffed little pig when I left.



And it's so nice to be able to figure out what you ate and now wonder what the damage was!  



my3princes said:


> We leave (start our drive to Florida) 2 weeks from today   I guess I'd better start preparing.



It won't be long now!  Isn't your vacation for three week!  Fabulous!  



maiziezoe said:


> Went and saw the midnight showing of Eclipse last night. Stayed *away* from the popcorn and the snacks and had ice water (with extra ice, thank you). Great movie... great time spent with my amazing 13 year old daughter.



Aren't you a cool Mom going to the midnight show?  

*QOTD: Wednesday: What is your current favorite tv show?*

Forgot to answer this one yesterday because I really do not watch tv.  I catch bits of Dr Who as DS is watching it and do watch BL when it is on.  I'm not even keeping up with Jillian's new show this summer.  I would rather read than watch tv.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the concerned replies and encouragement!
> 
> I just got back from the doctor, and I have medicine to put in my eyes three times a day for 7 days. The good news is it's just an irritation, the bad news is it's about to get a lot more irritating -- no contacts for 7 days, and I have to throw out my eye makeup and start over. Wait -- that could be fun! I'm looking for a silver lining since my running is officially on hold. On the bright side, now I will be extremely rested when I start again next Thursday. I'm not working that day, so I'm already definitely planning to do 10M. That should make me feel like I'm back! Now I have to be extremely careful with my food. I will be watching those points like a hawk, and hopefully I will at least not have a big gain this week and next week...
> 
> I can't run with my glasses, but I think I *could* ride the exercise bike, so maybe I'll plan to do some of that to hopefully keep the cardio going somewhat.
> 
> Maria



Glad that you got some medicine for your eyes.  Do you think that you could walk on the TM a little with your glasses or even without?  I can't wear contacts so run and walk in my glasses all the time but maybe I don't work out hard enough to make them a problem.  Any place to swim around you?  It's a bummer but you are doing great, a little bump in the road won't put you off course!  



lovedvc said:


> So I have come to the conclusion that it is absolulely impossible for me to lose enough weight by this Sunday to beat my cousin's husband in our weight loss contest.  He lost another 1.8 lbs at ww today which makes it even tougher for me to catch up.  I hate the fact that men can lose so much easier.  I gave it my all though and so far I am down a little over 20 lbs.  I'm gonna take that and be very happy about it.
> 
> Hey I just noticed I came in 9th this week that's another thing for me to be happy about



Down over 20 lbs is reason to celebrate!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Afternoon everybody, or evening now geeze where does the time go.
> 
> I was just thinking of how envious I am of everybody who writing chore lists for their kids last week.  I have no kids, so I have nobody but my DH to pawn off chores to
> 
> Had a preliminary weigh-in this morning.  Not good. UP 3lbs   I know we went out for supper the other night because I didn't have anything ready for the slow-cooker and it was WAY too hot to cook, but I didn't think it would be that bad.
> 
> But I stuck to my plan today, more or less since I believe that staying on your planned routine for the is the best way to combat an unexpected gain.  Don't know if its true, but its a theory.



Good job sticking to plan even when the scale isn't cooperating.  It is funny how your body weight can really fluctuate.  



Tricia1972 said:


> Quick Question - Are Jillian's workout DVDs the best out there, and what makes them better than the others?
> 
> Any that you'd suggest over others?  (I see her mentioned a lot here and was wondering)



I've tried Jillian's DVDs as well as Leslie Sansone and a couple of the Biggest Loser DVDs.  I think Jillian's and the Biggest Loser DVDs are the most intense.  But maybe it is just because I am doing moves that I haven't in a long time.  There are some folks on our thread doing P90X and some others so hopefully they will chime in soon.  



tigger813 said:


> I'm all about the treats when I've done a good job!
> 
> QOTD: What is your favorite reward treat?
> 
> For those that know me from the previous challenges it is my daily handful of M&Ms and my weekend Raspberry White Russians! If I can get through the week without it being a total disaster I feel I deserve a treat!
> 
> Of course I've been rewarding myself due to my headaches the past two days. Had a KitKat bar and some M&Ms. I did get in another mile walking tonight. I never got to do WATP today. I'm hoping I can do it tomorrow. No clients scheduled but I will go over to work to get a few things done that I've been neglecting. The client that I canceled yesterday wanted to come Friday at 5. Normally I would go back but I'm going to a Red Sox game so couldn't do it this week.
> 
> Back to playing Lego HP with DH since the kids have gone to bed. Later we'll listen to the podcast and fold some laundry! DH has me hooked!



Sorry for your headaches and busy week.    Thank you for being our coach this week through thick and thin!  

My favorite reward treat lately is an iced, nonfat hazelnut latte from Starbucks.  I use it as a little break for work sometimes.  I also went through a little Drumsticks phase there but it was getting to be too much so I stopped buying them.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I figured I would answer the QOTD tonight since tomorrow I really need to focus at work and wont be home until later.  Its my last day of work before vacation.  Friday is a day of packing and saturday we are off on our way
> 
> My special reward:  If I am good all week I allow myself a glass of ice tea at my nana's on a sunday, I also allow myself to have a little bit of everything I like during sunday dinner.  I dont have one food in particular and I am happy to report I have not had chocolate in almost 10 weeks.   Im just afraid that once I start I wont stop.  I even passed up reese's peanut butter cups the other day.  It was hard but I did it.



Have a great time on your vacation and enjoy!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Good evening everyone! We lost power last night from 8-12 so between that and being at work today, I was 5 pages behind. Things are going well here. Did my last workout after work before our 10k on Saturday. I missed my goal for June by .4, but at least I was down for the month.



Great job being down for the month and you were really close to your goal!  



Connie96 said:


> Thanks. She's doing fine. It's one of those goofy things that kids get. Puking with no apparent cause and no other symptoms for several hours and then, it's like it never happened. So, back to normal and back to work in the morning.



Glad that your DD is feeling better!  

I thought that you might enjoy this calendar I received from Sparkpeople called 31 Days to Less Stress.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/calendar_2007-07.pdf
I think we can all use a little extra help in this area -- some days more than others!

Have a great day all!


----------



## flipflopmom

lovedvc said:


> I gave it my all though and so far I am down a little over 20 lbs.  I'm gonna take that and be very happy about it.
> Hey I just noticed I came in 9th this week that's another thing for me to be happy about



You are doing so great!!!!!  Be proud!



Tricia1972 said:


> Quick Question - Are Jillian's workout DVDs the best out there, and what makes them better than the others?
> 
> Any that you'd suggest over others?  (I see her mentioned a lot here and was wondering)



Okay, I'lll address this, since I bring her up most often.  I have 3 of her DVD's and I'll review them quickly (yeah, right.)

30 Day Shred - approx. 25-30 minutes of circuit.  Cardio, abs, strength.  Great for when you are short of time, but intense during that time.  

No More Trouble Zones - I  this DVD. All strength, you need handweights. I can tell such a difference in my arms when I do it.  It's about 45 minutes, but broken into to circuits that you can decide which ones to do.  I've only done it through once, each segment, except one for core, does upper and lower body.  Lifting with the arms while doing squats, etc.  TOUGH AS NAILS!!!  I usually do chest, biceps, triceps, and the core, which gives me about 30 minutes.  My whole body feels it.  Chest flys and crunches at the same time?  

Banish Fat, Boost Metabolism:  Did this one for the first time yesterday.  It's 50 minutes of kick your butt cardio. Kickboxing, Plyo, some aerobic movements, nothing dancy, walking planks, you name it.  I am feeling it today.  It, too, is broken into segments, so you could tailor to your time and energy.

I love these, as the gym is not an option for me with the girls. I feel I get GREAT workouts at home, on MY schedule.  And they are intense!

Hope this helps.  They were all fairly inexpensive, I think I paid less than $30 for the set from amazon.






mommyof2Pirates said:


> Does anyone else get extreme anxiety before going on vacation.  I have felt panicy all day.  I think Im just worried Im going to forget something but I have to go to the bank tomorrow and take out our money to go and I just cant get over this feeling that I am going to get there and something is going to be wrong with my direct deposit or something and I wont have any money for vacation.  I know its ridiculous but I cant get it out of my head.   Just wondered if there is anyone else on here that might be as nutty as me so it makes me not feel so silly.



YES!!!!!! That was me!  I was worried the money wouldn't be there, some freak thing would happen and they would block the debit and credit cards thinking they were stolen, you name it.  Just take deeeeppp breaths, and enjoy!



cclovesdis said:


> Well, I popped on earlier and read through a few pages and was shocked to read that I was the #1 loser this past week. It really made my very rough day. I knew I had a good week, but I didn't realize it was that good. Unfortunately, I'm expecting a huge gain this week. I really stayed on plan, until today. I was pretty sick this morning and my doctor's suggestion was to increase my salt intake. I was just about to reply earlier when my mom decided that was a good time to leave for the grocery store and Wal-Mart. I needed a few things at Wal-Mart and actually had to go to grocery store on a quest to find higher salt, but low point foods. I didn't have much luck nor am I looking forward to the huge gain that'll be all water weight. My doctor did say to drink lots of water, but I can only spend so much time running back and forth between my desk and the bathroom rotfl before I start to feel guilty about not doing my job.



Are you dehydrated???  Drink lots of water!!!!  You have a lot to be proud of, head up high girl!!





Craftydawn said:


> My tastes don't seem to have changed much. I LOVE New Kids still and I am 35. My BFF and I drove over 10 hours from Cali to Utah to see them in concert after seeing them here at home. We drove over the morning of the show then drove home the next morning. Ummm...this was a year and a half ago!!! They are still my faves and DH gives me a hard time. However, he is the one he encouraged me to go.



  you go girl!!!




Rose&Mike said:


> Hang in there Taryn. FWIW--I see my pictures from my trip and feel the same way. I keep thinking... if only I didn't have this flab, etc. You know how much healthier you are than you were in January and you know you can do this! I think you look great in the pictures!
> 
> Good evening everyone! We lost power last night from 8-12 so between that and being at work today, I was 5 pages behind. Things are going well here. Did my last workout after work before our 10k on Saturday. I missed my goal for June by .4, but at least I was down for the month.



Thanks!  Did you have bad storms?  I hate the power being out!  I can't wait to hear about your 10K!!!



my3princes said:


> We leave for our trip 2 weeks from today and I've already started to panic.  Trying to pack for WDW, US, Seaworld and a western caribbean cruise is tough in and of itself, but the fact that we are driving (7 of us) in the van means that each person can only have one bag.  As it is we are fully using the roof rack and hitch rack.  I was in Walmart today thinking that I needed to pull out rain gear and many other things and wondering where I am going to pack them   I'm sure it will all come together, but I certainly feel the panic.



WOW!!!!!  You have such an incredible trip planned, but I cannot imagine trying to pack for it, with that amount of space.  No advice, just good luck!!!  Says the queen of overpackers!



jennz said:


> That's great that you did that!!    Do you know what I see in that picture?  A skinny lady striking a pose!



I was actually talking to him about you guys and on my way for the hug!  But thanks!  




mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.  Well, I got up at 6, did wiifit for 30 min, got showered, got everything ready for camp, lunches for us, got the boy up and fed him breakfast, thinking I'm going to have lots of time to come on and dis, and I have 10 minutes til we need to leave.   Where does the time go to in the morning.  I do miss my dis time when he gets on the bus for school.



And if you are like me, I think - plenty of time, and then I'm late!    Have a great day!

QOTD:  I don't do well with food rewards.  I have no control, so I just try to stay away, and from that kind of thinking at all, honestly.  It can't stop!  I guess Dis time, as that is my guilty indulgence!


----------



## jennz

Just a note of thanks to everyone...thanks to you all we watched Swiss Family Robinson last night - loved it again and dd loves it for the first time!, my family is doing c25k, I found a favorite meal w/the General Tso's seasoning to make my favorite chinese dinner at home, I am able to stay focused!, my nails are painted a pretty color, I have great people to vent to so I don't scare dh away!, we have a new show to watch (or a few new shows)...that's off the top of my head.  

Thanks for being such great friends!


----------



## maiziezoe

Busy day today! I am taking the girls for a day of shopping. Tomorrow we are getting the kids' pictures taken. My poor Piper (3) has never had her picture professionally taken. My 5 year old son hasn't had his pictures done since he turned 2... it's not a coincidence that Piper was born 2 months after Logan turned 2... not a professional picture of the two of them any where in the house. So, today the girls and I are going shopping for something cute for everyone to wear... and we are going to lunch and to see my nutritionist because I haven't seen him in a month. 

I spent the day yesterday at the hospital visiting my grandma. She is going to be 94 in September and just had a stroke. It was such a hard day. She didn't know where she was and when my dad called to check on her she told him she was at my house, sitting in my living room, talking. So sad. She used to be able to tell us what the weather was like the day we were born... she is just a shell of what she was 6 months ago. 

*QOTD: What is your favorite reward treat?*

I don't reward myself with food... I reward myself with nail polish for my toes!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

keenercam said:


> Maria -- I am so glad it was so easily diagnosed and that the treatment sounds pretty straightforward.  Please remember that if you can't run for a week, doing 6.2 might be a bit much for the first time out after your forced hiatus.  Glad you can bike or do other stuff to keep you from going stir-crazy (like me -- LOL!)  Take care. Oh, and have fun shopping for all new eye makeup.



Hey *Cam!* I actually run 10 miles rather than 10K, which makes your point even more valid. After a week off I shouldn't start with almost 2 hours of cardio! I'm off next Thursday and Friday, so I'll do 4 or so on Thursday to get me warmed up, and then 10 on Friday. That's a plan I can live with! And I feel pretty petty complaining about my weeklong blip considering what you are dealing with. You are doing so well, and you have limited opportunities. I need to look at that half full glass of water and drink up! 



lisah0711 said:


> Glad that you got some medicine for your eyes.  Do you think that you could walk on the TM a little with your glasses or even without?  I can't wear contacts so run and walk in my glasses all the time but maybe I don't work out hard enough to make them a problem.  Any place to swim around you?  It's a bummer but you are doing great, a little bump in the road won't put you off course!



I am fairly sightless without my glasses, my vision is nothing to write home about. I definitely can't swim, I think walking is possible, but I find my depth perception is a little off -- I guess as I get used to wearing the glasses every day that may improve. I'll just have to be careful. I also realized I can do more yoga, weights -- stuff I should get to but never seem to. This is a great crosstraining opportunity, and I'm going to embrace it. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: What is your favorite reward treat?



My favorite is definitely a trip, but since those tend to be few and far between, I usually end up with something new to wear -- clothing, nail polish, etc. I do not reward myself with food, as that seems counterproductive and does not work well for me. I definitely plan around special treats for special occasions, I just don't write down a food reward for a corresponding weight loss. My next 5lbs = a new outfit, so I'm going to hang in for that, even though it's going to take me longer without the running!

I'm trying to cut what I can from my points to offset the lack of cardio today. Not going too low, but trying to be a couple below target. I'm going to vary them this week so my body doesn't know exactly what's coming each day. I also think that may help. I skipped my breakfast fruit (I have a snack and dinner fruit later, plus 5 servings of veggies planned), and I subsituted sugar-free jello for sugar-free jello pudding. Between the two, that's 2 fewer points, so I think that's good for today. 

I was able to do laps around my office this morning for 45 minutes of brisk walking before anyone else showed up. That should help, too. It definitely felt good to move. 

*jennz* -- Everything is great and life feels good, there's no better way to start a day! 

*Taryn* -- I spend way more time on the DIS than I should. I have four threads where I post regularly, and that seems to be my limit. When we get close to a trip though, all bets are off!  I love, love, love the O'Hana Breakfast. I think it's the best character meal on property! 

*Kathy* -- I hope you do have a quiet day at work. I'm striving for one today. I just want to relax -- I'm hoping I'll be able to listen to this week's DIS podcast while I eat lunch, I'm not sure if it's up yet or not, but I'm hopeful! 

*Tracey* -- I hope the Sox do well, with you cheering them on, how can they not?! 

*Connie* -- Chocolate milk is a great recovery food! I really enjoy it, so I only have it after a really long run. Otherwise I would keep too much around and it would be gone before you know it! :drink:

*my3princes* -- What a wonderful trip you are packing for! Don't panic, you will get it all in one way or another. I have faith in your packing abilities! 

*Rose* -- That .4 could just be a daily fluctuation -- you might be there, and if you aren't you are darn close! You should definitely celebrate the hard work that got you there! 

*Maiziezoe* -- I'm so sorry about your Grandma.  I'm glad you were able to visit her and be with her. I'm sure that meant so much to her, even if she couldn't really express it. 

*Crafydawn* - My Josh Groban Christmas cd is defiinitely one of my favorites. He has such a rich voice, it just seems perfect for holiday music 

*cclovesdis* -- Congratulations on being the Biggest Loser! That is a fantastic accomplishment! 

*mommyof2pirates* -- Have a wonderful trip! You are going to have everything you need and more, relax and enjoy anticipating your fantastic vacation! 

*Tricia* -- I like Jillian, but I'm a Bob girl. I like the BL dvds. I like that they modify so if you are in progress you can do something if not the exact thing he's doing. But I bet Jillian is way more intense! 

Maria


----------



## Connie96

Tricia1972 said:


> Quick Question - Are Jillian's workout DVDs the best out there, and what makes them better than the others?
> 
> Any that you'd suggest over others?  (I see her mentioned a lot here and was wondering)



I have been doing 30 Day Shred lately because it does hit the major muscle groups in 20 minutes. But, that's the only Jillian I have. I have a bunch of videos from The Firm and they are also a mix of strength and cardio and I really enjoy them when I have an hour. I've shared before that my all-time fave is Buns of Steel 3 with Tamilee Webb - no cheerleading, just proper form and technique - but that video is 20 years old!!! (I've had my VHS copy for at least 18 years!!!)

Anyway, if you want to research workout videos, go to *www.collagevideo.com*. Workout videos is all they do. The have staffers that do the workouts, review them, and breakdown what each workout really includes. 

One video that I'm interested in trying (and actually NOT available from Collage for some reason) is Yoga for Runners with Christine Felstead. I decided to Google for something like this the other day while I was stretching after a run and I found www.yogaforrunners.com. Yoga would be new for me and the idea that it focuses on the poses most beneficial to runners is interesting to me. If I do buy it and try it, I'll let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## keenercam

QOTD: What is your favorite reward treat?

Isn't it funny that I can't think of anything dessert-ish?  My immediate thought is a Primo's sub.



flipflopmom said:


> Just stopping in for a quick second. Working on my TR, and came across a picture for you.  I hate to put this picture up, b/c I look a mess, didn't do anything to my hair, and it is NOT flattering, but it is for you guys.
> 
> When we went to Ohana breakfast, I told Mickey that I had a hug to give him from some great Disney lovin' friends, especially one named Cam.
> 
> Here you go:



OMG! Taryn, you made me all teary-eyed.  Thank you so much.  I LOVE Mickey!  I love that picture of you and Mickey together!    BTW, don't you just love when someone takes a picture while you are talking? LOL!

Maria - So glad you have a plan.  Great idea to do 4 miles the first day you can, rather than jumping right in on the 10.  

Not much new here.  I've been so busy at work or in court that I've been eating too few points early in the day and then going nuts at night.  I have to start taking control of that situation.  My scale was up 3.5 pounds on Monday after our weekend away (I knew a lot of that was due to bloating, heat, and too much salt, besides not eating the right foods).  Today I am 2.3 pounds up from where I was last Friday, so it isn't realistic to think I'll have a loss this week, but I am still trying to take control of my eating and my eating schedule and definitely to do some damage control for the week so that my gain isn't as significant.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Craftydawn said:


> My tastes don't seem to have changed much. I LOVE New Kids still and I am 35. My BFF and I drove over 10 hours from Cali to Utah to see them in concert after seeing them here at home. We drove over the morning of the show then drove home the next morning. Ummm...this was a year and a half ago!!! They are still my faves and DH gives me a hard time. However, he is the one he encouraged me to go.



 I think thats great  I can say if boyz II Men or someone from years ago came close I would go too.  Not sure if I would drive that far but good for you to follow your heart.




maiziezoe said:


> Busy day today! I am taking the girls for a day of shopping. Tomorrow we are getting the kids' pictures taken. My poor Piper (3) has never had her picture professionally taken. My 5 year old son hasn't had his pictures done since he turned 2... it's not a coincidence that Piper was born 2 months after Logan turned 2... not a professional picture of the two of them any where in the house. So, today the girls and I are going shopping for something cute for everyone to wear... and we are going to lunch and to see my nutritionist because I haven't seen him in a month.
> 
> I was so good with my first son getting pics every couple of months until he turned a yr and then every birthday and at christmas.  My second son got 3 mths and 1 yr.  Now we havent had proff pics taken since DS1 was 4yr and DS2 didnt have one alone since his 1st bday.  Life just gets too busy sometimes as goes so fast I cant keep up with it.
> 
> I spent the day yesterday at the hospital visiting my grandma. She is going to be 94 in September and just had a stroke. It was such a hard day. She didn't know where she was and when my dad called to check on her she told him she was at my house, sitting in my living room, talking. So sad. She used to be able to tell us what the weather was like the day we were born... she is just a shell of what she was 6 months ago.



ahh Im so sorry to hear that.  I hope this at least improve with her memory.  That is sad to go through.  My grammy is 97 and is starting to loose her memory. 


today is my weigh in day since im off tomorrow from work.  I lost 2lbs this week.    My goal when I started on 4/26 was to loose 20lbs by vacation.  I am at 19.4lbs lost. almost made it and I bet if I would weigh myself tomorrow theres a good chance I could be down to 195.  My goal now is to not gain any back on vacation.  Wish me luck


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> Time for a shower and to get dressed!
> 
> Have a great day!  Pork or swordfish, potatoes and veggies for supper tonight! One more day until DH and I go to the Red Sox game! Just hope they play better than last night!


I  love baseball! Have a great time at the game!



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks!  Did you have bad storms?  I hate the power being out!  I can't wait to hear about your 10K!!!


No storms. It was a gorgeous night. The power just went out, not sure why. We could open our windows, but the neighbors kids were so loud I gave up and shut them so I could get some sleep. Normally they wouldn't have had the kids out so late, but they were having a sleepover with 3 extra kids and no power.



maiziezoe said:


> I spent the day yesterday at the hospital visiting my grandma. She is going to be 94 in September and just had a stroke. It was such a hard day. She didn't know where she was and when my dad called to check on her she told him she was at my house, sitting in my living room, talking. So sad. She used to be able to tell us what the weather was like the day we were born... she is just a shell of what she was 6 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't reward myself with food... I reward myself with nail polish for my toes!


I'm really sorry about your grandma.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hey *Cam!* I actually run 10 miles rather than 10K, which makes your point even more valid. After a week off I shouldn't start with almost 2 hours of cardio! I'm off next Thursday and Friday, so I'll do 4 or so on Thursday to get me warmed up, and then 10 on Friday. That's a plan I can live with! And I feel pretty petty complaining about my weeklong blip considering what you are dealing with. You are doing so well, and you have limited opportunities. I need to look at that half full glass of water and drink up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rose* -- That .4 could just be a daily fluctuation -- you might be there, and if you aren't you are darn close! You should definitely celebrate the hard work that got you there!


Maria--Look at this week as tapering for a run! I know you'll be back at it soon.

Thanks! I was actually down the .4 + .4 more today, so hoping for a good weigh in tomorrow. Good way to start off the month!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> today is my weigh in day since im off tomorrow from work.  I lost 2lbs this week.    My goal when I started on 4/26 was to loose 20lbs by vacation.  I am at 19.4lbs lost. almost made it and I bet if I would weigh myself tomorrow theres a good chance I could be down to 195.  My goal now is to not gain any back on vacation.  Wish me luck


 Great loss!

Hi everyone! I actually have a whole evening with nothing planned--no baseball and no exercising. I never take two days off in a row, so not working out today and tomorrow will be interesting. My boss makes bracelets and she is going to see if she can make me a dlf>dnf>dns bracelet for Satuday. 

Our resale closed today, so hopefully we'll be in the system soon. We want to add another day to our stay in October and I ran out of points on my other contract. We also need to figure out what we are doing at Christmas, and I have a friend that I'm trying to talk into doing the Princess!

Oh and I forgot QOTD--I have ice cream occasionally, don't really look at it as a treat. I try to plan for it. I eat a tiny bit in a custard cup and try to make it last as long as possible. We also often have small pieces of chocolate in the house, but I don't have them everyday. Today we had cake at work, and I had a really tiny piece. It wasn't as good as I remember cake to be, and the sugar was kind of overwhelming.


----------



## tigger813

I think I'm going to go take a quick walk! Once again didn't get to do my WATP since my parents didn't take their bed down! I have to try and squeeze it in tomorrow before heading to Boston!

Thanks for all of your QOTD answers! I enjoyed being your coach! Welcome to our new coach!


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> today is my weigh in day since im off tomorrow from work.  I lost 2lbs this week.    My goal when I started on 4/26 was to loose 20lbs by vacation.  I am at 19.4lbs lost. almost made it and I bet if I would weigh myself tomorrow theres a good chance I could be down to 195.  My goal now is to not gain any back on vacation.  Wish me luck



Very good luck!!!  I am so proud of you!  



Rose&Mike said:


> No storms. It was a gorgeous night. The power just went out, not sure why. We could open our windows, but the neighbors kids were so loud I gave up and shut them so I could get some sleep. Normally they wouldn't have had the kids out so late, but they were having a sleepover with 3 extra kids and no power.
> 
> Thanks! I was actually down the .4 + .4 more today, so hoping for a good weigh in tomorrow. Good way to start off the month!
> 
> 
> Our resale closed today, so hopefully we'll be in the system soon. We want to add another day to our stay in October and I ran out of points on my other contract. We also need to figure out what we are doing at Christmas, and I have a friend that I'm trying to talk into doing the Princess!



 on both accounts!  My neighbors kids would be the same way, with no sleepover.  



tigger813 said:


> I think I'm going to go take a quick walk! Once again didn't get to do my WATP since my parents didn't take their bed down! I have to try and squeeze it in tomorrow before heading to Boston!
> 
> Thanks for all of your QOTD answers! I enjoyed being your coach! Welcome to our new coach!



Thanks for coaching!

Well, I am officially on a downward spiral, spinning out of control. I just can't say no anymore.  Went to MIL and FIL, they decided at the last minute to cook us dinner - hamburgers, hot dogs, and chips.  Yes, I had some of each.  What in the world is wrong with me!!!!!!!!!

I did No More Trouble Zones this morning, and was still really sore from the video I did yesterday. Now, my left hamstring, that has been bothering since before our trip, hurts when I walk on it.  Worse than ever.  Don't know what is up with THAT!

Well, I definitely won't be eating any more tonight.    Yes, tomorrow is a new day, but I've been hanging on to that thought for about 3 weeks now, and I seem to blow it somewhere along the way at the Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow.  We have 2 cookouts this weekend, and I know there is going to be way too much tempting stuff at both.  UGH!!!!  I am tired of being tired of this!  I'm also tired of complaining about it to you guys all the time.  Sorry.

Taryn


----------



## my3princes

Tracey thanks for coaching this week.

I'm the BL coach for the next week.  DH and I have been brainstorming QOTDs since we have a trip approaching and we're hoping to use all of you to make our trip even better.  So...Friday's QOTD:  How do you plan to stay on track over this holiday weekend.  Now is the time to think about it and for all of us to come up with a plan today that we can stick to this weekend.

Our plan is to not eat much at the pot luck that we are going to on Sunday.  We don't have special plans for Saturday so that one is easy and DH works on Monday.  We are also bringing all of our snorkel gear with us to the lake on Sunday so we'll get in a swimming workout while testing out the snorkel gear.  I thik that is a solid plan for us.  So what will you do?

Deb


----------



## Rose&Mike

flipflopmom said:


> Well, I am officially on a downward spiral, spinning out of control. I just can't say no anymore.  Went to MIL and FIL, they decided at the last minute to cook us dinner - hamburgers, hot dogs, and chips.  Yes, I had some of each.  What in the world is wrong with me!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I did No More Trouble Zones this morning, and was still really sore from the video I did yesterday. Now, my left hamstring, that has been bothering since before our trip, hurts when I walk on it.  Worse than ever.  Don't know what is up with THAT!
> 
> Well, I definitely won't be eating any more tonight.    Yes, tomorrow is a new day, but I've been hanging on to that thought for about 3 weeks now, and I seem to blow it somewhere along the way at the Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow.  We have 2 cookouts this weekend, and I know there is going to be way too much tempting stuff at both.  UGH!!!!  I am tired of being tired of this!  I'm also tired of complaining about it to you guys all the time.  Sorry.
> 
> Taryn


 I know you have to be feeling really cruddy right now, but I'm going to tell you the same things you'd tell someone else:
1. You can do this. Repeat after me, I can do this.
2. You might feel like you've broken a plate lately, but there are still a lot of dishes left in the cupboard.
3. Make a plan for the weekend. Let yourself have a bit of the "forbidden" foods you want, and plan for the rest that you will eat.
4. Sometimes we just need a small success to kick start us again. Just pick one thing for tomorrow that you KNOW you can be successful at. I bet you can come up with a bunch of things!
5. Last, drink your water. Picnic food has a lot of sodium in it, and you will feel better if you spend the weekend hydrated.
 I am really sorry it's so hard right now.


my3princes said:


> Tracey thanks for coaching this week.
> 
> I'm the BL coach for the next week.  DH and I have been brainstorming QOTDs since we have a trip approaching and we're hoping to use all of you to make our trip even better.  So...Friday's QOTD:  How do you plan to stay on track over this holiday weekend.  Now is the time to think about it and for all of us to come up with a plan today that we can stick to this weekend.
> 
> Our plan is to not eat much at the pot luck that we are going to on Sunday.  We don't have special plans for Saturday so that one is easy and DH works on Monday.  We are also bringing all of our snorkel gear with us to the lake on Sunday so we'll get in a swimming workout while testing out the snorkel gear.  I thik that is a solid plan for us.  So what will you do?
> 
> Deb



I plan to stay on track everyday except Saturday. I am not worrying about things on Saturday. We run in the morning and that evening there is baseball, fireworks and $2 Landsharks! I have been looking forward to it all week. 

Have a great evening!


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> I know you have to be feeling really cruddy right now, but I'm going to tell you the same things you'd tell someone else:
> 1. You can do this. Repeat after me, I can do this.
> 2. You might feel like you've broken a plate lately, but there are still a lot of dishes left in the cupboard.
> 3. Make a plan for the weekend. Let yourself have a bit of the "forbidden" foods you want, and plan for the rest that you will eat.
> 4. Sometimes we just need a small success to kick start us again. Just pick one thing for tomorrow that you KNOW you can be successful at. I bet you can come up with a bunch of things!
> 5. Last, drink your water. Picnic food has a lot of sodium in it, and you will feel better if you spend the weekend hydrated.
> I am really sorry it's so hard right now.
> 
> 
> I plan to stay on track everyday except Saturday. I am not worrying about things on Saturday. We run in the morning and that evening there is baseball, fireworks and $2 Landsharks! I have been looking forward to it all week.
> 
> Have a great evening!



Great advice and a solid plan.  Good luck with your run


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Since I will be on vacation this weekend I plan to not over induldge but to allow myself a small portion of the not so good choices and a larger portion of the good stuff.  I will try to not eat the desserts unless they are really tempting and then maybe a bite to satisfy the craving.  I am so hoping I can stick to my plan.  I have worked too hard to get the first 19.4lbs off I dont want to go backwards.  The only problem is PMS has begun again and is due on sat.  I am really going to try to ignore it!  Hopefully thats possible.

Thank you all who commented about my vacation anxiety.  It feels better knowing that others feel the same since my husband seems not to have a care in the world right now.  

All is going well except I didnt realize how bad my husbands tires on his car are.  I have to try to get 2 front tires put on tomorrow before we leave.  This should be fun.  Not to mention Im already cutting into our vacation budget by 300$.  I am not going to stress over it, I will just get it done.  I will be so happy when we are finally on the road.....no even better once we arrive at our destination, which is 10+ hours away.

I will get on here tomorrow for a quick goodbye before we leave.  I really need to focus on packing and cleaning up the house tomorrow!


----------



## jenanderson

Evening everyone!  I have had a really rough 2 days and haven't even been on here at all.  I feel so far behind and I know that I am going to be gone tomorrow afternoon until Monday night...so I will be even further behind.

I have been working hard on applying for new jobs these past 2 weeks.  I ended up getting a lead on a job close to my house...quickly put my portfolio together...ran everything to the school and did everything I could to try to get a jump on other applicants.  Then, I found out that the principal already has someone he wants to hire and that it just needed to be posted.  I don't know why it set me off...but it did.  I just got so totally discouraged and stressed and freaked out over not having a job and ATE!  

I have spent the past 2 days in a personally bad place - totally cranky with the world, angry that I have to diet and exercise and eating food.  

I have not eaten bad food - like today when I was all stressed, I ate a HUGE amount of baby carrots (until I actually felt icky).  I have still exercised.  So I know that I am not doing all bad.  I just have stayed away because I was not ready to talk about how I am feeling about the no job situation.  

I am looking forward to going to the cabin this weekend and hope the time away will help refresh me a bit and help me deal with all of this again.  

Done with the pity party.  Time to post all the COW information for everyone...love the COW...that makes me happy!


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Since I will be on vacation this weekend I plan to not over induldge but to allow myself a small portion of the not so good choices and a larger portion of the good stuff.  I will try to not eat the desserts unless they are really tempting and then maybe a bite to satisfy the craving.  I am so hoping I can stick to my plan.  I have worked too hard to get the first 19.4lbs off I dont want to go backwards.  The only problem is PMS has begun again and is due on sat.  I am really going to try to ignore it!  Hopefully thats possible.
> 
> Thank you all who commented about my vacation anxiety.  It feels better knowing that others feel the same since my husband seems not to have a care in the world right now.
> 
> All is going well except I didnt realize how bad my husbands tires on his car are.  I have to try to get 2 front tires put on tomorrow before we leave.  This should be fun.  Not to mention Im already cutting into our vacation budget by 300$.  I am not going to stress over it, I will just get it done.  I will be so happy when we are finally on the road.....no even better once we arrive at our destination, which is 10+ hours away.
> 
> I will get on here tomorrow for a quick goodbye before we leave.  I really need to focus on packing and cleaning up the house tomorrow!



Have a fabulous vacation



jenanderson said:


> Evening everyone!  I have had a really rough 2 days and haven't even been on here at all.  I feel so far behind and I know that I am going to be gone tomorrow afternoon until Monday night...so I will be even further behind.
> 
> I have been working hard on applying for new jobs these past 2 weeks.  I ended up getting a lead on a job close to my house...quickly put my portfolio together...ran everything to the school and did everything I could to try to get a jump on other applicants.  Then, I found out that the principal already has someone he wants to hire and that it just needed to be posted.  I don't know why it set me off...but it did.  I just got so totally discouraged and stressed and freaked out over not having a job and ATE!
> 
> I have spent the past 2 days in a personally bad place - totally cranky with the world, angry that I have to diet and exercise and eating food.
> 
> I have not eaten bad food - like today when I was all stressed, I ate a HUGE amount of baby carrots (until I actually felt icky).  I have still exercised.  So I know that I am not doing all bad.  I just have stayed away because I was not ready to talk about how I am feeling about the no job situation.
> 
> I am looking forward to going to the cabin this weekend and hope the time away will help refresh me a bit and help me deal with all of this again.
> 
> Done with the pity party.  Time to post all the COW information for everyone...love the COW...that makes me happy!



I understand the stress eating.  I need to find a full time job in September and the thought of looking already gives me stress.  You've confronted the problem, tomorrow is a new day.  You can do it and do it well.  Have a great weekend at the cabin.


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> Friday's QOTD:  How do you plan to stay on track over this holiday weekend.



Well, I am heading up to Dallas first thing in the morning and I know exactly where I'm going to eat and what I'm going to order tomorrow - which is all within reason. Saturday, after my 10K race, I know where I'm going to eat lunch, but I don't know what I'm going to order - but it will be an indulgence. As far as Sunday and Monday, I'm really not sure what our plans are. Probably go see Toy Story at some point, so I will probably just have to hand the popcorn to DH and let him run interference for me.


----------



## tigger813

Hugs, Jen! Try and enjoy yourself and relax this weekend!

Just back from a 3 mile walk! Stepped on the scale quickly earlier and was pleasantly surprised with what it showed but will weigh myself again in a bit! I'll be getting in a few more miles tonight walking from the train the Fenway Park and back . I have to drop the girls off at VBS and then go over to work for awhile to watch the desk. Then I have to pick the girls up and come home and help my mom make blueberry jam. Sometime today I also need to get to a grocery store! 

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend! Long weekend here so we'll have an extra day to relax! Talking Disney with my parents. Don't know if we'll be doing the meal plan as I don't know if they can afford it!

Gotta post my COW results!


----------



## donac

jenanderson said:


> Evening everyone!  I have had a really rough 2 days and haven't even been on here at all.  I feel so far behind and I know that I am going to be gone tomorrow afternoon until Monday night...so I will be even further behind.
> 
> I have been working hard on applying for new jobs these past 2 weeks.  I ended up getting a lead on a job close to my house...quickly put my portfolio together...ran everything to the school and did everything I could to try to get a jump on other applicants.  Then, I found out that the principal already has someone he wants to hire and that it just needed to be posted.  I don't know why it set me off...but it did.  I just got so totally discouraged and stressed and freaked out over not having a job and ATE!
> 
> I have spent the past 2 days in a personally bad place - totally cranky with the world, angry that I have to diet and exercise and eating food.
> 
> I have not eaten bad food - like today when I was all stressed, I ate a HUGE amount of baby carrots (until I actually felt icky).  I have still exercised.  So I know that I am not doing all bad.  I just have stayed away because I was not ready to talk about how I am feeling about the no job situation.
> 
> I am looking forward to going to the cabin this weekend and hope the time away will help refresh me a bit and help me deal with all of this again.
> 
> Done with the pity party.  Time to post all the COW information for everyone...love the COW...that makes me happy!



I know how discouraged you can get when you here that someone else has the job and they are just going through the motions.  

Last summer I got out of school on a Wednesday and I had foot surgery scheduled for Friday.  I was at my house trying to get some things done when I got a call from one of the vp's at my school.  She was asking me about a candidate who had just done a demo lesson.  I knew her from my son's school and she had been fired from there and was appllying for a job at my school.  She did such a great job on the demo that she was hired.  I later found out that there was another candidate who was almost promised the job because had been subbing the school for over 2 years including a long time sub job.  

Don't get discouraged.  If you get an interview just wow them.  You can do it.  I have seen it happen.  Good luck.


Pretty quiet here.  Got some sewing done yesterday and did a little cleaning.  ALso planned out the summer.  Who is going where when.  I have to call the vet today to set up boarding for the dog during the first week in Aug.  I am taking a class and I don't think she will last all day without going out.  No one in the neighborhood that I trust to come in and let her out.  Ds1 is going to DW with gf.  Ds2 will be working.  Dh will be at the boy scout jambo until Thursday so I think the dog will go to the vets for a few days.  

Dh will be gone for almost 2 and 1/2 weeks.  I was going to go and visit but dh doesn't want me driving all that way by myself and no one wants to come with me.  I think he feels sorry for me.  I am looking forward to it.  for a week and a half I will not be in classes so I can do and eat what I want to.  Ds1 will be here but he is working so all day will be by myself.  I think I am going to plan some lunches with some friends who I don't get to see often.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Tracey--so excited for you!!

Connie96--Have a great race and have fun in Dallas!

mommyof2pirates--good luck with the tires. I need tires, soon and I am not looking forward to it. Have a fun and safe trip!

Jen-- Hope you have a wonderful time at the cabin.

I'm down this morning. It always amazes me how much easier it comes off when I EAT AT HOME!!!! When will I learn this lesson? It's not rocket science. My biggest issue is planning. I had a plan this week, wrote it down, and it worked great. And the funny thing is DH and I both like home cooking better. If we have a plan, we enjoy cooking together, if we don't we go out or get take out. I've started writing what our meals are in a journal I kept in 2008 when we were on a strict budget. Then on days when I am having trouble planning, I can pull it out and find a quick and easy recipe. It will help because I don't have as many tried and true vegetarian recipes yet. (I've been a vegetarian for one year at the end of this month. Except for bacon--I still had bacon occasionally until October.)

Hope everyone has a great day! I may not be on again until tomorrow or Sunday. Work today, then this evening we go to pick up our race packets. It's an hour drive each way. We're having lasagna from the freezer for dinner. Tomorrow is our race--so another drive at 5:15 tomorrow morning (not looking forward to that part) and then tomorrow night is baseball. We're planning to meet some friends for beer before the game. 

For all those traveling have a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## jenanderson

*Week 4 COW Results*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

I also feel I need to state that please let me know if I make any mistakes.  I am only human and it is a bunch of data to keep organized.    I try my hardest to be sure I accurately record all the postings and PM messages.  

*Statistics:*
We had 24 people try the COW this week.
17 people reported their points for Part I
19 people reported about journaling in Part II

*Here are the top numbers for the COW*

*25 points*
tigger813
jenanderson


*26 points *
connie96
Wofriedoodles

*28 points*
keenercam


*A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!  *

*New to the COW.PRIZES!*
Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about your new exercise).  If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!

*PART 1 WINNER =  brinalyn530
PART 2 WINNER = cclovesdis*

Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the COW last week.  I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and new nail polishes they tried out this week!

Stay tuned for the COW Week 6 information to be posted next!


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)! *

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

It is summertime and that means it might be time to mix it up a bit with our Challenge of the Week (COW)!   Here is how our new COW will work.

*PART ONE:  *The first part of the COW will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit.  Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.

*NEW and EXCITING:  *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes!  I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:  *The second part of the COW will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread.  Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*COW 6*

*PART ONE*
Journal your food each day (1 point for each day)
Spend 10 minutes on yourself (1 point for each day)
Eat 4 vegetables or fruits each day (1 point for each day)
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)


When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days of journaling food
XX days of doing something for yourself
XX days of eating vegetables and fruit
XX days of drinking water

This challenge runs from Friday, July 2, 2010 to Thursday July 8, 2010. On Friday July 9, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*PART TWO*
Drinking water is back on our list this week because it is such an important habit to develop to help with healthy living and weight loss.  As a special prize for our COW this week, I have some GREAT Nike water bottles to add to our regular prizes (donated by RENThead09 - Thanks!).  Some times it takes an extra bit of motivation to get us going again.

Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one thing that motivates you to keep going or to get going again.  It can be a quote/saying, something you do, a photo you keep posted, etc.  Hopefully all these ideas will help people come up with new ways to motivate themselves when they need it!

Great Job with week 5 of the COW!  

Thanks for sending your information...I hope you are enjoying the COW and enjoying a healthier you!

Keep up the great work!
Jen


----------



## jenanderson

my3princes said:


> I understand the stress eating.  I need to find a full time job in September and the thought of looking already gives me stress.  You've confronted the problem, tomorrow is a new day.  You can do it and do it well.  Have a great weekend at the cabin.



Thanks.  I am just happy that my stress eating situation is finally one where I pick the least damaging foods to eat.  I wish you luck in your job search too...it is really a bad economy to be looking for jobs but hopefully you and I will both find something!



Connie96 said:


> Well, I am heading up to Dallas first thing in the morning and I know exactly where I'm going to eat and what I'm going to order tomorrow - which is all within reason. Saturday, after my 10K race, I know where I'm going to eat lunch, but I don't know what I'm going to order - but it will be an indulgence. As far as Sunday and Monday, I'm really not sure what our plans are. Probably go see Toy Story at some point, so I will probably just have to hand the popcorn to DH and let him run interference for me.



Connie - YOU GO GIRL!  Good luck at your race on Saturday.  Enjoy the experience and have a great weekend!



tigger813 said:


> Hugs, Jen! Try and enjoy yourself and relax this weekend!



Thanks for the hugs.  I am going to do everything I can to relax this weekend.  For the first time in a long time, I am not excited about going to the cabin but I know once I get there, I will enjoy myself.  I am planning on a nice long walk along the lake today and some fishing at sunset.  Just some peace and enjoying nature should help a lot!  



donac said:


> I know how discouraged you can get when you here that someone else has the job and they are just going through the motions.
> 
> Last summer I got out of school on a Wednesday and I had foot surgery scheduled for Friday.  I was at my house trying to get some things done when I got a call from one of the vp's at my school.  She was asking me about a candidate who had just done a demo lesson.  I knew her from my son's school and she had been fired from there and was appllying for a job at my school.  She did such a great job on the demo that she was hired.  I later found out that there was another candidate who was almost promised the job because had been subbing the school for over 2 years including a long time sub job.
> 
> Don't get discouraged.  If you get an interview just wow them.  You can do it.  I have seen it happen.  Good luck.



Thanks Dona.  It does get discouraging to work so hard on applications and then not even hear back from schools.  I am trying to keep a positive outlook on things and do well most of the time...just once and a while I get in a weird funky sort of place.  I think I was most discouraged this week because I know that now principals will be off for most of July and I will just have to wait until August.  I need to learn patience.



Rose&Mike said:


> Jen-- Hope you have a wonderful time at the cabin.
> 
> I'm down this morning. It always amazes me how much easier it comes off when I EAT AT HOME!!!! When will I learn this lesson? It's not rocket science. My biggest issue is planning. I had a plan this week, wrote it down, and it worked great. And the funny thing is DH and I both like home cooking better. If we have a plan, we enjoy cooking together, if we don't we go out or get take out. I've started writing what our meals are in a journal I kept in 2008 when we were on a strict budget. Then on days when I am having trouble planning, I can pull it out and find a quick and easy recipe. It will help because I don't have as many tried and true vegetarian recipes yet. (I've been a vegetarian for one year at the end of this month. Except for bacon--I still had bacon occasionally until October.)



Thanks for the hugs!  All the support from you guys is wonderful.

I agree about EATING AT HOME!  It is a hard lesson to learn.  This summer we are trying to eat at home to save money.  I love that you journal your meals and then use that to help when you need to plan out meals.  

I think I forgot that you have a race this weekend too!  GOOD LUCK!  Enjoy it and come back and tell us how great you did!!!!


----------



## JOANNEL

jenanderson said:


> Evening everyone!  I have had a really rough 2 days and haven't even been on here at all.  I feel so far behind and I know that I am going to be gone tomorrow afternoon until Monday night...so I will be even further behind.
> 
> I have been working hard on applying for new jobs these past 2 weeks.  I ended up getting a lead on a job close to my house...quickly put my portfolio together...ran everything to the school and did everything I could to try to get a jump on other applicants.  Then, I found out that the principal already has someone he wants to hire and that it just needed to be posted.  I don't know why it set me off...but it did.  I just got so totally discouraged and stressed and freaked out over not having a job and ATE!
> 
> I have spent the past 2 days in a personally bad place - totally cranky with the world, angry that I have to diet and exercise and eating food.
> 
> I have not eaten bad food - like today when I was all stressed, I ate a HUGE amount of baby carrots (until I actually felt icky).  I have still exercised.  So I know that I am not doing all bad.  I just have stayed away because I was not ready to talk about how I am feeling about the no job situation.
> 
> I am looking forward to going to the cabin this weekend and hope the time away will help refresh me a bit and help me deal with all of this again.
> 
> Done with the pity party.  Time to post all the COW information for everyone...love the COW...that makes me happy!



I know how you feel. I have been applying to everything I can. It's awful to be told you are overqualified. I tell them I don;t need to be in charge any more. I just need a job I can enjoy and get a paycheck. The kids are out of college so we don't need the big bucks!! Being 50 something and starting all over stinks!!


One nice thing is I go to the gym every day and the house is clean!!

Try to have a nice week end and enjoy the cabin.


----------



## JOANNEL

I was so worried about this weigh in. I was happily surprised to be down 2.5. I will take it. After a week end of too much birthday cake I was happy to see a loss.


Good luck all!!


----------



## tigger813

WOOHOO!!!! I'm so excited! I'm down 3.4 for the week! 

Trying to be positive but if I had only gotten in my WATP yesterday I could've had a new low! Well, I'll just really have to work hard for next Friday! I hope to get my 50 pound clippie for next Friday! Only 6 weeks until my 40th b'day! I would love to be 145 or 140 by then! The walking everyday is helping me and then controlling my cravings is working well. I had my handful of M&Ms yesterday and some crackers that probably weren't very healthy so that's not bad! Really going to try hard to get in WATP this afternoon before "Shipping off to Boston! for the game tonight! We'll probably stop for sausages outside the park and have a hot dog inside a beer or two!

Gotta clean up the kitchen before I head into work and drop the kids off!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Jen- I hope you feel better soon.  I have had those days too.  It will turn around and the right job will come along.  Its just frustrating to wait and not know the future.  Hang in there.

Cow Part 2= My biggest motivation is to run the disney princess half in feb 2011.  This is what has got me going.  I dont have a picture or anything I keep but just the thought of it in my mind is enough.  As I run and I hit distance goals I will look at the map of the race and think oh I just made it to the contemporary....my next goal is cinderellas castle.  I think about this while running too.  When I have moments where I want to pig out I think about how I dont want to look while Im in disney and getting ready to race.  This has been the best motivator to date!


----------



## jenanderson

JOANNEL said:


> I was so worried about this weigh in. I was happily surprised to be down 2.5. I will take it. After a week end of too much birthday cake I was happy to see a loss.



  That is great!  Way to go on seeing a big loss...especially after the birthday cake!



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! I'm so excited! I'm down 3.4 for the week!



  Tracey - You are INCREDIBLE!  Way to go on your loss.  So often you are my motivation to get going again because you are always so motivated!  

Have a great trip to Boston!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Jen- I hope you feel better soon.  I have had those days too.  It will turn around and the right job will come along.  Its just frustrating to wait and not know the future.  Hang in there.
> 
> Cow Part 2= My biggest motivation is to run the disney princess half in feb 2011.  This is what has got me going.  I dont have a picture or anything I keep but just the thought of it in my mind is enough.  As I run and I hit distance goals I will look at the map of the race and think oh I just made it to the contemporary....my next goal is cinderellas castle.  I think about this while running too.  When I have moments where I want to pig out I think about how I dont want to look while Im in disney and getting ready to race.  This has been the best motivator to date!



Thanks...I am feeling a bit better today.  I just need to be patient and that is not exactly one of my strong traits!  

The Princess is a huge motivating factor!  Some days when I run, I listen to Disney music to remind me of how running is going to get me to that race!  I also like to listen to the soundtrack of Wishes and imagine myself watching the fireworks later after running the race and how incredible that is going to feel!  Thanks for sharing!

Well, I am starting to pack up a bit for going up north.  We never need to pack huge amounts because we leave most things up there.  I do need to get to the grocery store to finish picking up food, to Target because we have lost yet another pair of ear phones (have to have the Skull Candy ones for running and we will do at least one long run at the cabin) and I want to try on a new swim suite .  I already have laundry going and we hope to leave by 2:30 PM.

*Friday's QOTD: How do you plan to stay on track over this holiday weekend. Now is the time to think about it and for all of us to come up with a plan today that we can stick to this weekend.*

I have given this a lot of though...here we go:
Today - Eating 1/2 my oatmeal breakfast, eating Culver's for lunch (will get a kid's meal but it will still be high), chef salad for dinner, fruit for any snacks.  Exercise:  walk by the lake.
Saturday - Banana and toast (pre-run), banana and oatmeal breakfast (post run), fruit smoothie with ham sandwich for lunch, grilled steak and veggies for dinner.  Exercise:  11 mile run and swimming in the lake.
Sunday - Oatmeal and banana breakfast, ham sandwich for lunch, fish fry pot luck with friends for dinner (I am bringing a fruit bowl and veggie tray).  Exercise:  walk by the lake and playing softball.
Monday - Left overs from weekend for food.  Exercise:  7 mile run before we leave (this might turn into a 3 mile run...depends on how late we stay up on Sunday night).  

Thanks for the question because it really helped me plan it all out and see where I might miss things.  We will be having tons of fruit with for snacking and lots of veggies for grilling or salads.  I hope everyone has a successful and fun 4th of July!
Jen


----------



## tigger813

QOTD:I plan on walking and getting in workouts whenever I can! Won;t be early walks but still going to walk at some point before it gets too hot! No real plans for tomorrow so I can be good for the most part. Sunday we will be at a huge cookout. All sorts of good and bad food. Girls and I are going to bake chocolate chip cookies tomorrow to take with us. I'll drink Bud Light Lime that day and soda and water and lemonade.


COW Part 2- My motivation is to get into the dress I wore for our rehearsal dinner 12 1/2 years ago. I also want to feel great on our next trip to Disney in December! 

Got another slight headache today but I think it's a lack of caffeine. I had a good sleep last night and went to sleep early too! I'm having my Earl Grey Green Tea right now and I have a soda ready if that doesn't help. I also have my BL Protein water ready. Going to eat light for lunch since I know I will not eat well at the Sox game! 

Have a great day everyone! I'll be back tomorrow!


----------



## sherry

Part two COW-Right now my motivation is my health and rollercoasters.  I was on blood pressure medicine for a very short time, I did not like being on that medication.  Now, I have been diagnosed with arthritis in my hip, so I want to keep as strong as possible to hold off surgery.

My other obsession is I love rollercoasters.  I spent a couple of summers when I couldn't fit in most of them.  Now I have no problems and no one looks at me funny if you know what I mean.  I really like that feeling.

Eating wise I have not done well this week, I don't handle stress well, but will push on and hope to make better decisions.

Have a wonderful holiday everyone


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!

Thank you to our new coach, my3princes, and to last week's coach, tigger813!  

Please be sure and PM those COW numbers to jenanderson and weights to LuvBaloo today.

I was up three pounds so my 40 pound clippie will be staying gone for now.  It may be gone for another week between 4th of July, my Mom and sister visiting and two birthday celebrations.  I am going to make sure that I am walking and running as much as I can to keep the damage to a minimum.



maiziezoe said:


> I spent the day yesterday at the hospital visiting my grandma. She is going to be 94 in September and just had a stroke. It was such a hard day. She didn't know where she was and when my dad called to check on her she told him she was at my house, sitting in my living room, talking. So sad. She used to be able to tell us what the weather was like the day we were born... she is just a shell of what she was 6 months ago.



 I am so sorry about your Grandma, Ann.  I still miss mine and they've been gone for 15 years.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> , I think walking is possible, but I find my depth perception is a little off -- I guess as I get used to wearing the glasses every day that may improve. I'll just have to be careful. I also realized I can do more yoga, weights -- stuff I should get to but never seem to. This is a great crosstraining opportunity, and I'm going to embrace it.



Great attitude on the new exercise opportunities, Maria!  

*Connie96* and *Rose&Mike* good luck on your races this week-end!  

Enjoy your vacation, *mommyof2Pirates*!



jenanderson said:


> I am looking forward to going to the cabin this weekend and hope the time away will help refresh me a bit and help me deal with all of this again.
> 
> Done with the pity party.  Time to post all the COW information for everyone...love the COW...that makes me happy!



, Jen.  I hope that you have a wonderful time at your cabin this week-end!  The COW makes me happy too!  



donac said:


> Dh will be gone for almost 2 and 1/2 weeks.  I was going to go and visit but dh doesn't want me driving all that way by myself and no one wants to come with me.  I think he feels sorry for me.  I am looking forward to it.  for a week and a half I will not be in classes so I can do and eat what I want to.  Ds1 will be here but he is working so all day will be by myself.  I think I am going to plan some lunches with some friends who I don't get to see often.



I think a week at home alone sounds like heaven, donac!  

*Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one thing that motivates you to keep going or to get going again.  **It can be a quote/saying, something you do, a photo you keep posted, etc.  Hopefully all these ideas will help people come up with new ways to motivate themselves when they need it!*

Right now, the Princess in 2011 is a big, big motivator for me.  I know that I need to lose as much weight as I can before that race if I am going to make it and not be swept.  But just as much of a motivator is the knowledge that I just cannot go back to my old, unhealthy life, ever again.



JOANNEL said:


> I know how you feel. I have been applying to everything I can. It's awful to be told you are overqualified. I tell them I don;t need to be in charge any more. I just need a job I can enjoy and get a paycheck. The kids are out of college so we don't need the big bucks!! Being 50 something and starting all over stinks!!



, JOANNEL.  I know the right job is out there for you!



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! I'm so excited! I'm down 3.4 for the week!



 50 pound clippie in your sights!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Jen- I hope you feel better soon.  I have had those days too.  It will turn around and the right job will come along.  Its just frustrating to wait and not know the future.  Hang in there.
> 
> Cow Part 2= My biggest motivation is to run the disney princess half in feb 2011.  This is what has got me going.  I dont have a picture or anything I keep but just the thought of it in my mind is enough.  As I run and I hit distance goals I will look at the map of the race and think oh I just made it to the contemporary....my next goal is cinderellas castle.  I think about this while running too.  When I have moments where I want to pig out I think about how I dont want to look while Im in disney and getting ready to race.  This has been the best motivator to date!



This is a great idea about the Princess map!  I am going to start doing this as my distance increases later this summer!  

It is cool and rainy here today but luckily this is the only day.  I think we will go see Toy Story 3 this afternoon.  There is a some grocery shopping and housecleaning in my future this morning.

Everyone have a safe and happy 4th of July!


----------



## JOANNEL

What keeps me motivated:-- We have a cruise planned in October and I want to be a little smaller. We also are going to Germany in December to see our youngest and want to ski!!     I just hope I can keep it up!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> I know you have to be feeling really cruddy right now, but I'm going to tell you the same things you'd tell someone else:
> 1. You can do this. Repeat after me, I can do this.
> 2. You might feel like you've broken a plate lately, but there are still a lot of dishes left in the cupboard.
> 3. Make a plan for the weekend. Let yourself have a bit of the "forbidden" foods you want, and plan for the rest that you will eat.
> 4. Sometimes we just need a small success to kick start us again. Just pick one thing for tomorrow that you KNOW you can be successful at. I bet you can come up with a bunch of things!
> 5. Last, drink your water. Picnic food has a lot of sodium in it, and you will feel better if you spend the weekend hydrated.
> I am really sorry it's so hard right now.



Thanks!  Good luck on your race!!!!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> All is going well except I didnt realize how bad my husbands tires on his car are.  I have to try to get 2 front tires put on tomorrow before we leave.  This should be fun.  Not to mention Im already cutting into our vacation budget by 300$.  I am not going to stress over it, I will just get it done.  I will be so happy when we are finally on the road.....no even better once we arrive at our destination, which is 10+ hours away.



Don't you love those unexpected bumps in the road?  You've got the right attitude.  Just do it and don't worry about it!



jenanderson said:


> I have not eaten bad food - like today when I was all stressed, I ate a HUGE amount of baby carrots (until I actually felt icky).  I have still exercised.  So I know that I am not doing all bad.  I just have stayed away because I was not ready to talk about how I am feeling about the no job situation.



So proud of how you handled the situation!  It's okay not to want to talk about it!  We are here when you do, and have a wonderful weekend!



Connie96 said:


> Well, I am heading up to Dallas first thing in the morning and I know exactly where I'm going to eat and what I'm going to order tomorrow - which is all within reason. Saturday, after my 10K race, I know where I'm going to eat lunch, but I don't know what I'm going to order - but it will be an indulgence. As far as Sunday and Monday, I'm really not sure what our plans are. Probably go see Toy Story at some point, so I will probably just have to hand the popcorn to DH and let him run interference for me.



Good luck in the race, and have a great time with your mother!!!



tigger813 said:


> Just back from a 3 mile walk! Stepped on the scale quickly earlier and was pleasantly surprised with what it showed but will weigh myself again in a bit! I'll be getting in a few more miles tonight walking from the train the Fenway Park and back



Way to go on that loss!!!!!!!!!!



donac said:


> Dh will be gone for almost 2 and 1/2 weeks.  I was going to go and visit but dh doesn't want me driving all that way by myself and no one wants to come with me.  I think he feels sorry for me.  I am looking forward to it.  for a week and a half I will not be in classes so I can do and eat what I want to.  Ds1 will be here but he is working so all day will be by myself.  I think I am going to plan some lunches with some friends who I don't get to see often.  Have a great day everyone.



Sounds like a great time!!!  I think it's funny that DH feels sorry for you, and you are looking forward to it!



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm down this morning. It always amazes me how much easier it comes off when I EAT AT HOME!!!! When will I learn this lesson? It's not rocket science. My biggest issue is planning. I had a plan this week, wrote it down, and it worked great. And the funny thing is DH and I both like home cooking better. If we have a plan, we enjoy cooking together, if we don't we go out or get take out. I've started writing what our meals are in a journal I kept in 2008 when we were on a strict budget. Then on days when I am having trouble planning, I can pull it out and find a quick and easy recipe. It will help because I don't have as many tried and true vegetarian recipes yet. (I've been a vegetarian for one year at the end of this month. Except for bacon--I still had bacon occasionally until October.)



Good luck on your race, too!  That loss should make it easier!!!



tigger813 said:


> Trying to be positive but if I had only gotten in my WATP yesterday I could've had a new low! Well, I'll just really have to work hard for next Friday! I hope to get my 50 pound clippie for next Friday! Only 6 weeks until my 40th b'day! I would love to be 145 or 140 by then! The walking everyday is helping me and then controlling my cravings is working well.



Great goal, and I know the bunny can do it!



jenanderson said:


> I have given this a lot of though...here we go:
> Today - Eating 1/2 my oatmeal breakfast, eating Culver's for lunch (will get a kid's meal but it will still be high), chef salad for dinner, fruit for any snacks.  Exercise:  walk by the lake.
> Saturday - Banana and toast (pre-run), banana and oatmeal breakfast (post run), fruit smoothie with ham sandwich for lunch, grilled steak and veggies for dinner.  Exercise:  11 mile run and swimming in the lake.
> Sunday - Oatmeal and banana breakfast, ham sandwich for lunch, fish fry pot luck with friends for dinner (I am bringing a fruit bowl and veggie tray).  Exercise:  walk by the lake and playing softball.
> Monday - Left overs from weekend for food.  Exercise:  7 mile run before we leave (this might turn into a 3 mile run...depends on how late we stay up on Sunday night).
> Jen



Great plan!!!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> Right now, the Princess in 2011 is a big, big motivator for me.  I know that I need to lose as much weight as I can before that race if I am going to make it and not be swept.  But just as much of a motivator is the knowledge that I just cannot go back to my old, unhealthy life, ever again.



Sounds like a great motivator!  I would like to try for the Princess in 2012, and combine it with a trip to celebrate DD2's 5th birthday which is Jan. 13.  It's usually somewhere around that time, isn't it?


Well, I am *happy* to report that I did lose 3 pounds this week, despite all the over indulgences.  Now, if only I hadn't gained soo m....never mind.  Not going there.  New beginning. What I did up until this point is irrelevant, it's where I am going from here.

Also happy to report that I tied on those running shoes after a two week break finally today.  I walked to the park instead of my usual drive, since DH was home with the girls.  I took a route that is very uphill, to try to stretch out that hamstring that is bothering me before I ran.  I only ran 2 miles, but I thought I'd better take it easier, and then walked uphill home.  It was 3.3 all together, with a 13 min pace, so I am pleased.

I have 2 things to be proud of, so I am starting with that new attitude!

Friday's QOTD:  My plan for the weekend
Friday - run/walk 3 miles.  Breakfast - Kashi bar.  Fruit for a snack.  Lunch- protein shake.  Fruit if I need it later.  Dinner- were are having a cookout for my brother, SIL, and mom.  Not sure what we'll have, I'm thinking steak and salad, and maybe a fruit salad for dessert.  My brother just found out that he has type  II diabetes at 47, so no carbs or sugar.  Shouldn't be too bad.

Saturday - no more trouble zones dvd, walk to the fireworks.  Breakfast- kashi bar.  Lunch - either a turkey sandwich or protein shake. Dinner - salad and ..... maybe chicken and red peppers on the grill.

Sunday- Kashi bar for breakfast, and then the big annual 4th cookout, with wayy too much food.  Tastes of my favs, pick one dessert,and taste it, not the huge portions MIL and her family serve.

Monday&Tues - DH will be home, so we'll hit TS3 at some point.  NO popcorn!  Run Monday, strength and maybe a walk Tuesday.  


*Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one thing that motivates you to keep going or to get going again.  **It can be a quote/saying, something you do, a photo you keep posted, etc.  Hopefully all these ideas will help people come up with new ways to motivate themselves when they need it!*
Immediate -get back to where I was.  Don't want to start my next Master's class heavier.  Longer term - my motivator is my birthday - Sept. 5.  I hit 35, so I have to have a new driver's license.  I want to like what it says for my weight, and my picture!


----------



## my3princes

Tracey have fun at the game.  Be careful of all those Fenway Fats and Calories.  Ballparks are not know for good food or beverages 

Connie good luck with your 10K

Donac have fun with your summer plans.  Don't go too crazy eating out while DH's gone, you've worked so hard to get where you are.

Loannel congrats on your loss.  Enjoy being home now and hopefully the right job will open really soon.

Sherry you can get a handle on your eating.  Today is a new day with new choices to be made.  Before long you'll fit into all the roller coasters out there 


Lisa I bet you get your clippie back really soon.  Have fun at the movie.


----------



## my3princes

We've got a couple of acres of lawn to mow today and I need to get a new dump sticker and coupons.  I want to make a detailed list of what I've packed in each kid's bag as I keep wondering did I...  This house could use some work too and speaking of work, I need to be there at 5 PM.

Have a Great Day and Make each choice your best choice ever


----------



## my3princes

JenAnderson and Flipflopmom.  You both have great plans for this weekend.  I bet you can stick to them and be sucessfull


----------



## flipflopmom

Pamela - I remember you having a hamstring injury a while back.  What did you do?  I'm not sure if I have pulled mine, or if it's just really tight and needs a lot of stretching?
Thanks!
Taryn

Everyone else - hope you are feeling as OP as I am today!    Jennz - I meant to send you one back the other day, what you said was so sweet, and right on!


----------



## donac

my3princes said:


> Donac have fun with your summer plans.  Don't go too crazy eating out while DH's gone, you've worked so hard to get where you are.
> 
> .



The nice thing about dh being gone is I can eat all the veggies, fruit and fish that I want.  If I want fish 3 nights in a row I can do that.  I am looking forward to making it almost spa meals every night.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi all.  Well I am just stopping by the computer quickly to say "see ya real soon"  We head out tomorrow morning at 330am for our TN vacation.  Lounging in the smokies....relaxing.  A few days at dollywood, some mini golf, horseback riding, a day at the aquarium.  Thats an overview of the plans.  I honestly would be more excited if we were going to disney but my dh says we have to let our children realize there are other parts to the country

My anxiety is getting better.  I have everything together now just have to pack the car.  I got 2 new tires, vacuumed and wash our car.  Dh is on his way home from work and will mow the grass.  I cant forget picking the kids up at daycare Later my parents are stopping over to say bye to the kids.  My dad is going to check the oil in the car and we will fill up the gas tank.  I would love to get a run in tonight but I have to get everything else done first.  Hopefully all is covered and the night will end uneventful with no more bumps in the rode.  

I will miss you guys and hope to report good results when I return!
~Lindsay


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all.  Well I am just stopping by the computer quickly to say "see ya real soon"  We head out tomorrow morning at 330am for our TN vacation.  Lounging in the smokies....relaxing.  A few days at dollywood, some mini golf, horseback riding, a day at the aquarium.  Thats an overview of the plans.  *I honestly would be more excited if we were going to disney but my dh says we have to let our children realize there are other parts to the country:rotfl2*:I will miss you guys and hope to report good results when I return!
> ~Lindsay



We've never taken the kids to TN, other than a ride through Gatlinburg after a gymanstics meet.  Our 7th graders actually take a 2 night trip to Dollywood, so I'll let the school take care of that!

Enjoy your trip, and I hope you have a wonderful time.  You'll definitely be cooler than you would be in WDW.    Glad you got the car taken car of, your anxiety is lessening!  One word of advice, on our run through we stopped at something like the Great American Steakhouse or something, a huge buffet.  It was EXPENSIVE and NASTY!!!!!!  If you see it, stay far, far, far away!
Taryn


----------



## jenanderson

tigger813 said:


> COW Part 2- My motivation is to get into the dress I wore for our rehearsal dinner 12 1/2 years ago. I also want to feel great on our next trip to Disney in December!



You will have to post a photo of you in that dress!  I will say that trips to Disney motivate me...I cannot believe how much more "fun" I had this past trip.  I felt good, I had extra energy and I loved being in the photos!  



sherry said:


> Part two COW-Right now my motivation is my health and rollercoasters.  I was on blood pressure medicine for a very short time, I did not like being on that medication.  Now, I have been diagnosed with arthritis in my hip, so I want to keep as strong as possible to hold off surgery.
> 
> My other obsession is I love rollercoasters.  I spent a couple of summers when I couldn't fit in most of them.  Now I have no problems and no one looks at me funny if you know what I mean.  I really like that feeling.
> 
> Eating wise I have not done well this week, I don't handle stress well, but will push on and hope to make better decisions.
> 
> Have a wonderful holiday everyone



Health is a HUGE motivator for me.  I have to take insulin when my weight goes up but I have been fine without it now for several months and that is a WONDERFUL thing.  I think it is great you have better health now!

I am so happy you can ride rollercoasters now and feel good too!  FUN! 



lisah0711 said:


> , Jen.  I hope that you have a wonderful time at your cabin this week-end!  The COW makes me happy too!
> 
> Right now, the Princess in 2011 is a big, big motivator for me.  I know that I need to lose as much weight as I can before that race if I am going to make it and not be swept.  But just as much of a motivator is the knowledge that I just cannot go back to my old, unhealthy life, ever again.



Thanks Lisa!  I just got back from the grocery store and have done a lot of grocery prep.  We got tons of stuff for a great salad all weekend long - I even boiled some eggs!  I also bought tons of fruit and am going to carve a bowl out of the watermelon.  It made me feel happy to know that up at the cabin I can snack away and be healthy!

Keep on training for that Princess...YOU CAN DO IT!  I am excited at the thought of all of us who will be there and run it!



JOANNEL said:


> What keeps me motivated:-- We have a cruise planned in October and I want to be a little smaller. We also are going to Germany in December to see our youngest and want to ski!!     I just hope I can keep it up!



Traveling is always a huge motivator!  I think you will be in a great place by October and then will have done great keeping it off for December!


----------



## lovedvc

Finally, Finally, Finally I've made goal.  I had a big loss this morning of 3.6 lbs which puts me at 144.8 lbs.  Now I have to hold onto it.


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> Well, I am *happy* to report that I did lose 3 pounds this week, despite all the over indulgences.  Now, if only I hadn't gained soo m....never mind.  Not going there.  New beginning. What I did up until this point is irrelevant, it's where I am going from here.
> 
> Also happy to report that I tied on those running shoes after a two week break finally today.  I walked to the park instead of my usual drive, since DH was home with the girls.  I took a route that is very uphill, to try to stretch out that hamstring that is bothering me before I ran.  I only ran 2 miles, but I thought I'd better take it easier, and then walked uphill home.  It was 3.3 all together, with a 13 min pace, so I am pleased.
> 
> I have 2 things to be proud of, so I am starting with that new attitude!
> 
> Immediate -get back to where I was.  Don't want to start my next Master's class heavier.  Longer term - my motivator is my birthday - Sept. 5.  I hit 35, so I have to have a new driver's license.  I want to like what it says for my weight, and my picture!  [/COLOR]



Taryn - 
Great job on losing 3 pounds this week!  I love your attitude and think it was great that you got out and did your 3 miles as well!    I think you should be proud of how you came back, faced the problem and really worked on getting back on track.  I think you are doing an incredible job!

As for your driver's license.......too funny!  I let mine expire by 6 months before I went in and got my new one because I hated how I was looking.  It was loads of fun to go in and get the new one and not be embarrassed to write down the weight...and I actually like my photo!  



my3princes said:


> We've got a couple of acres of lawn to mow today and I need to get a new dump sticker and coupons.  I want to make a detailed list of what I've packed in each kid's bag as I keep wondering did I...  This house could use some work too and speaking of work, I need to be there at 5 PM.
> 
> Have a Great Day and Make each choice your best choice ever



Sounds like you have a busy day planned!  Enjoy your weekend!



flipflopmom said:


> Pamela - I remember you having a hamstring injury a while back.  What did you do?  I'm not sure if I have pulled mine, or if it's just really tight and needs a lot of stretching?
> Thanks!
> Taryn



It might have been Pamela who posted but I thought I would share about my experience.  The other day I went out and ran 7.3 miles and when I got home, my hamstring was SUPER tight!  I just iced it several times later in the day and took it easy.  The next morning, I did some stretching and it was fine.  Good luck with yours!



donac said:


> The nice thing about dh being gone is I can eat all the veggies, fruit and fish that I want.  If I want fish 3 nights in a row I can do that.  I am looking forward to making it almost spa meals every night.



I LOVE that about being home alone.  There are times where I know I would eat different if I was alone but with the kids I always feel like I have to cook a whole big meal.  Enjoy your time!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all.  Well I am just stopping by the computer quickly to say "see ya real soon"  We head out tomorrow morning at 330am for our TN vacation.  Lounging in the smokies....relaxing.  A few days at dollywood, some mini golf, horseback riding, a day at the aquarium.  Thats an overview of the plans.  I honestly would be more excited if we were going to disney but my dh says we have to let our children realize there are other parts to the country:rotfl2



Lindsay - HAVE A GREAT TRIP!  Enjoy the scenery and all your plans (and tell DH that next trip is Disney!  )



lovedvc said:


> Finally, Finally, Finally I've made goal.  I had a big loss this morning of 3.6 lbs which puts me at 144.8 lbs.  Now I have to hold onto it.



  WAY TO GO!  

Alright, I am done posting.  Time to get in the shower.  I have prepped more veggies and fruit then one family could possibly eat in a weekend.  We have almost finished the laundry and packing.  Once I shower, I should be able to load the van and we hope to be on the road by 2:30 PM today.  I hope everyone has a safe and happy 4th of July.

Don't forget to send your COW numbers!  I have to PM my weight for the day...down .5!  

Later!
Jen


----------



## my3princes

I hope everyone has a safe and happy 4th of July.  It sounds like a lot of travelling.  Hopefully the traffic and construction won't be too bad for all of you.

Deb


----------



## brinalyn530

QOTD: Wednesday: What is your current favorite tv show?
I dont really get to watch TV much, but when I do, I catch up on CSI and CSI NY  so I guess those are my favs.

Congrats to all the losers, especially CC!

QOTD: What is your favorite reward treat?
I dont have one, but I really need to set small rewards for goals like a new pair of shoes for ten pounds or something like that. I think that would help my motivation. 

Ann, so sorry to hear about your grandma.

Tracey  Thanks for being our coach last week!

Deb - Thanks for being our coach this week!

Friday's QOTD: How do you plan to stay on track over this holiday weekend?
Saturday day should be easy since were painting my moms bathroom. Painting fumes and being in a bathroom all day will probably mean I wont have much of an appetite . Saturday evening will be hard though as were going to a friends house for a party. Im not as concerned about the food since its an outdoor party (yeah, weve discussed that ), but they make the most yummy mixed drinks. I may have to drive myself instead of riding with my parents just so I can restrain myself to one or two.  Sunday is cleaning day  I cant really eat while Im cleaning house. So, all in all I should have a pretty OK weekend as long as I dont drink too much!

Mommyof2pirates  Have a great trip!

Jen A  I hope you have a wonderful, stress free weekend. 

Connie and Rose  Good luck with your races this weekend! 

Wow! I won a COW prize!  ! Thanks so much Jen!

Lovedvc  Congrats on reaching goal! 

Taryn  way to get back on track! I still havent really gotten back on track from our vaca in May so trust me, you are doing great!

This week has been crazy  sorry if I missed anything this week guys. My schedule will be back to normal next week, so hopefully Ill have more time to reply properly. Have a wonderful, fun, safe, and OP weekend everyone!

Bree


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one thing that motivates you to keep going or to get going again.



Right now, I just keep one race on the calendar at all times. It keeps me running.

Just checked into the hotel near the race site. We've had a great day so far. Got my new running shoes. My feet are so happy! Ate exactly what I intended to. (Kept leftovers for dinner later.) I was really looking forward to hanging out in the pool, but the rain keeps coming and going so I'm not sure. There's no lightening or thunder so I don't suppose the rain would hurt if I were already wet! 

But, speaking of rain - my race will probably be wet and maybe even muddy tomorrow. Oh well. Like I said before - running in the rain makes me seem a lot more hard-core than I really am. I can live with that.

Thanks for all the good wishes. Can't wait to tell you all about the race. Have a good evening yall!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Hope everyone is having a great, OP day! I cannot say I am. I feel like I've eaten enough for 3 people. I know having more salt in my diet is necessary, but I have to find healthy foods that are higher in sodium. Any ideas? TIA!

I still have to exercise today. I will do that after I finish making a fruit salad. Thanks to JenA for the inspiration to do make one tonight!

Thanks Tracey for coaching this past week!



Rose&Mike said:


> Yea CC!!!! Congrats on being the BL!



Thanks!



flipflopmom said:


> Okay, I'lll address this, since I bring her up most often.  I have 3 of her DVD's and I'll review them quickly (yeah, right.)
> 
> 30 Day Shred - approx. 25-30 minutes of circuit.  Cardio, abs, strength.  Great for when you are short of time, but intense during that time.
> 
> No More Trouble Zones - I  this DVD. All strength, you need handweights. I can tell such a difference in my arms when I do it.  It's about 45 minutes, but broken into to circuits that you can decide which ones to do.  I've only done it through once, each segment, except one for core, does upper and lower body.  Lifting with the arms while doing squats, etc.  TOUGH AS NAILS!!!  I usually do chest, biceps, triceps, and the core, which gives me about 30 minutes.  My whole body feels it.  Chest flys and crunches at the same time?
> 
> Banish Fat, Boost Metabolism:  Did this one for the first time yesterday.  It's 50 minutes of kick your butt cardio. Kickboxing, Plyo, some aerobic movements, nothing dancy, walking planks, you name it.  I am feeling it today.  It, too, is broken into segments, so you could tailor to your time and energy.
> 
> I love these, as the gym is not an option for me with the girls. I feel I get GREAT workouts at home, on MY schedule.  And they are intense!
> 
> Hope this helps.  They were all fairly inexpensive, I think I paid less than $30 for the set from amazon.
> 
> *Thanks for sharing this with us. I may have to place an amazon.com order.*
> 
> Are you dehydrated???  Drink lots of water!!!!  You have a lot to be proud of, head up high girl!!



My doctor actually isn't positive why I wasn't feeling well. She does, however, believe that water and salt are what my body needs. Thanks for the encouragement! That was just what I needed!



maiziezoe said:


> I spent the day yesterday at the hospital visiting my grandma. She is going to be 94 in September and just had a stroke. It was such a hard day. She didn't know where she was and when my dad called to check on her she told him she was at my house, sitting in my living room, talking. So sad. She used to be able to tell us what the weather was like the day we were born... she is just a shell of what she was 6 months ago.



Sending hugs. I am going with a similar thing with my grandmother. I know it is hard and I admire you for being able to visit her. I cannot say that I handle visiting mine well at all.



Worfiedoodles said:


> *cclovesdis* -- Congratulations on being the Biggest Loser! That is a fantastic accomplishment!



Thanks Maria!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> today is my weigh in day since im off tomorrow from work.  I lost 2lbs this week.    My goal when I started on 4/26 was to loose 20lbs by vacation.  I am at 19.4lbs lost. almost made it and I bet if I would weigh myself tomorrow theres a good chance I could be down to 195.  My goal now is to not gain any back on vacation.  Wish me luck



You CAN and WILL do it! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks! I was actually down the .4 + .4 more today, so hoping for a good weigh in tomorrow.







my3princes said:


> I'm the BL coach for the next week.  DH and I have been brainstorming QOTDs since we have a trip approaching and we're hoping to use all of you to make our trip even better.  So...Friday's QOTD:  How do you plan to stay on track over this holiday weekend.  Now is the time to think about it and for all of us to come up with a plan today that we can stick to this weekend.



Thanks for coaching Deb!

QOTD: I got inspiration from JenA and made a big salad with more veggies than usual in it and I will make a fruit salad after I finish here. My dad is working on it now actually. I will always be "daddy's little girl" when it comes to cutting up a watermelon.  Having both available throughout the weekend will really help. I'll also exercise tonight, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. I'm hoping for at least 30 minutes each day.



Rose&Mike said:


> I know you have to be feeling really cruddy right now, but I'm going to tell you the same things you'd tell someone else:
> 1. You can do this. Repeat after me, I can do this.
> 2. You might feel like you've broken a plate lately, but there are still a lot of dishes left in the cupboard.
> 3. Make a plan for the weekend. Let yourself have a bit of the "forbidden" foods you want, and plan for the rest that you will eat.
> 4. Sometimes we just need a small success to kick start us again. Just pick one thing for tomorrow that you KNOW you can be successful at. I bet you can come up with a bunch of things!
> 5. Last, drink your water. Picnic food has a lot of sodium in it, and you will feel better if you spend the weekend hydrated.
> I am really sorry it's so hard right now.



Perfectly said!



jenanderson said:


> Evening everyone!  I have had a really rough 2 days and haven't even been on here at all.  I feel so far behind and I know that I am going to be gone tomorrow afternoon until Monday night...so I will be even further behind.
> 
> I have been working hard on applying for new jobs these past 2 weeks.  I ended up getting a lead on a job close to my house...quickly put my portfolio together...ran everything to the school and did everything I could to try to get a jump on other applicants.  Then, I found out that the principal already has someone he wants to hire and that it just needed to be posted.  I don't know why it set me off...but it did.  I just got so totally discouraged and stressed and freaked out over not having a job and ATE!
> 
> I have spent the past 2 days in a personally bad place - totally cranky with the world, angry that I have to diet and exercise and eating food.
> 
> I have not eaten bad food - like today when I was all stressed, I ate a HUGE amount of baby carrots (until I actually felt icky).  I have still exercised.  So I know that I am not doing all bad.  I just have stayed away because I was not ready to talk about how I am feeling about the no job situation.
> 
> I am looking forward to going to the cabin this weekend and hope the time away will help refresh me a bit and help me deal with all of this again.
> 
> Done with the pity party.  Time to post all the COW information for everyone...love the COW...that makes me happy!



 I too am looking for a teaching job. You are a great teacher. I'm sure you'll find something.

Have a great time at the cabin!



Connie96 said:


> Well, I am heading up to Dallas first thing in the morning and I know exactly where I'm going to eat and what I'm going to order tomorrow - which is all within reason. Saturday, after my 10K race, I know where I'm going to eat lunch, but I don't know what I'm going to order - but it will be an indulgence. As far as Sunday and Monday, I'm really not sure what our plans are. Probably go see Toy Story at some point, so I will probably just have to hand the popcorn to DH and let him run interference for me.



Good luck with your race!



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm down this morning. It always amazes me how much easier it comes off when I EAT AT HOME!!!! When will I learn this lesson? It's not rocket science. My biggest issue is planning. I had a plan this week, wrote it down, and it worked great. And the funny thing is DH and I both like home cooking better. If we have a plan, we enjoy cooking together, if we don't we go out or get take out. I've started writing what our meals are in a journal I kept in 2008 when we were on a strict budget. Then on days when I am having trouble planning, I can pull it out and find a quick and easy recipe. It will help because I don't have as many tried and true vegetarian recipes yet. (I've been a vegetarian for one year at the end of this month. Except for bacon--I still had bacon occasionally until October.)



I love the journal idea! Way to go on the loss!



jenanderson said:


> *Week 4 COW Results*
> 
> Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.
> 
> I also feel I need to state that please let me know if I make any mistakes.  I am only human and it is a bunch of data to keep organized.    I try my hardest to be sure I accurately record all the postings and PM messages.
> 
> *Statistics:*
> We had 24 people try the COW this week.
> 17 people reported their points for Part I
> 19 people reported about journaling in Part II
> 
> *Here are the top numbers for the COW*
> 
> *25 points*
> tigger813
> jenanderson
> 
> 
> *26 points *
> connie96
> Wofriedoodles
> 
> *28 points*
> keenercam
> 
> 
> *A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!  *
> 
> *New to the COW.PRIZES!*
> Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about your new exercise).  If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!
> 
> *PART 1 WINNER =  brinalyn530
> PART 2 WINNER = cclovesdis*
> 
> Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the COW last week.  I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and new nail polishes they tried out this week!
> 
> Stay tuned for the COW Week 6 information to be posted next!



Yay to all the COW participants! I know COWs are really helping me. Even focusing on 1-2 of the 4 is making a difference. I can't believe I'm a winner this week. I'll send you a PM soon.



JOANNEL said:


> I was so worried about this weigh in. I was happily surprised to be down 2.5. I will take it. After a week end of too much birthday cake I was happy to see a loss.



Sweet! (No pun intended!)



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! I'm so excited! I'm down 3.4 for the week!



That's awesome!



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I am *happy* to report that I did lose 3 pounds this week, despite all the over indulgences.  Now, if only I hadn't gained soo m....never mind.  Not going there.  New beginning. What I did up until this point is irrelevant, it's where I am going from here.
> 
> Also happy to report that I tied on those running shoes after a two week break finally today.  I walked to the park instead of my usual drive, since DH was home with the girls.  I took a route that is very uphill, to try to stretch out that hamstring that is bothering me before I ran.  I only ran 2 miles, but I thought I'd better take it easier, and then walked uphill home.  It was 3.3 all together, with a 13 min pace, so I am pleased.
> 
> I have 2 things to be proud of, so I am starting with that new attitude!



Great attitude! Way to go on the loss and the run!



donac said:


> The nice thing about dh being gone is I can eat all the veggies, fruit and fish that I want.  If I want fish 3 nights in a row I can do that.  I am looking forward to making it almost spa meals every night.



Sounds delicious!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all.  Well I am just stopping by the computer quickly to say "see ya real soon"  We head out tomorrow morning at 330am for our TN vacation.  Lounging in the smokies....relaxing.  A few days at dollywood, some mini golf, horseback riding, a day at the aquarium.  Thats an overview of the plans.  I honestly would be more excited if we were going to disney but my dh says we have to let our children realize there are other parts to the country
> 
> My anxiety is getting better.  I have everything together now just have to pack the car.  I got 2 new tires, vacuumed and wash our car.  Dh is on his way home from work and will mow the grass.  I cant forget picking the kids up at daycare Later my parents are stopping over to say bye to the kids.  My dad is going to check the oil in the car and we will fill up the gas tank.  I would love to get a run in tonight but I have to get everything else done first.  Hopefully all is covered and the night will end uneventful with no more bumps in the rode.
> 
> I will miss you guys and hope to report good results when I return!
> ~Lindsay



Have a great trip Lindsay! Glad to hear that you are feeling better. 



jenanderson said:


> Health is a HUGE motivator for me.  I have to take insulin when my weight goes up but I have been fine without it now for several months and that is a WONDERFUL thing.  I think it is great you have better health now!



Yes, ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL!




lovedvc said:


> Finally, Finally, Finally I've made goal.  I had a big loss this morning of 3.6 lbs which puts me at 144.8 lbs.  Now I have to hold onto it.







brinalyn530 said:


> Congrats to all the losers, especially CC!



Thanks Bree!


----------



## tigger813

Back from a great night with DH at Fenway Park. I had 2 beers, a sausage on the way in and then a steak and onion sub in the 4th inning. I also had a Coke Zero. Walked about 2 miles getting to and from the train to the park. Sox won 3-2 thanks to 2 HRs by JD Drew! 

Need to go to bed as I have a reflexology client at 10 in the morning and I need to help my mom make her blueberry jam in the morning.

Night all!


----------



## my3princes

CC do you drink diet soda?  Read the labels, but I'm sure some varieties have sodium.  You have a good plan in place for the weekend.  Good luck.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD Saturday:  What place do you dream of visiting someday.  This can be anywhere in the World.

I would love to spend time in Hawaii.  We went years ago everything in my memory is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

my3princes said:


> QOTD Saturday:  What place do you dream of visiting someday.  This can be anywhere in the World.
> 
> Scotland!  I've never been and it sounds so beautiful.  And, I'd like to go to England and Italy again.
> 
> Hi everyone!    I haven't posted at all this challenge, but I do pop in now and then to see what y'all are up to.  I've been great about my excercise since I'm training for the Disneyland Half, but I've been absolutely horrid about my eating!!!  And, I've gone back to my worst habit of hoarding and hiding treats.  I need to get back on here since even typing that out right now feels like a load off my shoulders and makes me feel a little more accountable.   I gained back a few pounds, but not much.  I'm feeling more and more in shape, but I really need to take some of the excess weight off still.  It would really help me increase my miles per minute when I run.
> 
> Is there a "smilie" for knocking my head against the wall?  That's about how I'm feeling.  "Thunk.  Thunk.  Thunk."


----------



## my3princes

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD Saturday:  What place do you dream of visiting someday.  This can be anywhere in the World.
> 
> Scotland!  I've never been and it sounds so beautiful.  And, I'd like to go to England and Italy again.
> 
> Hi everyone!    I haven't posted at all this challenge, but I do pop in now and then to see what y'all are up to.  I've been great about my excercise since I'm training for the Disneyland Half, but I've been absolutely horrid about my eating!!!  And, I've gone back to my worst habit of hoarding and hiding treats.  I need to get back on here since even typing that out right now feels like a load off my shoulders and makes me feel a little more accountable.   I gained back a few pounds, but not much.  I'm feeling more and more in shape, but I really need to take some of the excess weight off still.  It would really help me increase my miles per minute when I run.
> 
> Is there a "smilie" for knocking my head against the wall?  That's about how I'm feeling.  "Thunk.  Thunk.  Thunk."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Stephanie.  Sounds like you are making the right steps.  You've got the excercise component and you know that it's time to eat right.  You can do it, we all know that it isn't easy, but it sounds like you're ready so do it.  Get rid of the treats that you've been hoarding and stop by here.
Click to expand...


----------



## 50sjayne

my3princes said:


> QOTD Saturday:  What place do you dream of visiting someday.  This can be anywhere in the World.
> 
> I would love to spend time in Hawaii.  We went years ago everything in my memory is absolutely breathtaking.



Germany. I would love to tour the concentration camps and have some amazing sausages and beer!

Well I'm pretty much back from Disneyland. I say pretty much because I'm just now starting to feel home lol. I did have 2 days off but I haven't even started switching purses yet or unpacked the bathroom bag.... I took Commando to a new level this time. I don't think I'll ever again do the busy season. It was nice to do once--with the relatives, but never again. 
Saw LisaH. That was so amazing to meet her. I wish I'd had more time...thought of her when I was using the binocs to watch the Mickey fun wheel....(from HOJO--she had excellent view from GVC)
Gained 4 pounds lol, but I was 5#'s under goal weight when we went. Was happy with my pictures this time even though there weren't many...funny hah-- best I've looked there for 10+ years and we hardly took any pics...guess I'll have to maintain for 2 years at least for the next trip.





[/IMG]

Thank you Wish board challenge ladies. I owe you big for no pain the whole time, and for not being camera shy and having confidence this trip. This board has been everything to me. Ladies--it's worth it...


**I'm almost finished with my trip report--you can click on the link in my sig if you're curious. I know most of you ladies go to the 'World' though. Highlights include many kitties (of course--it's me) meeting world famous Maynard and seeing the president of Disneyland. Also the new World of Color show twice although I was really more blown away by the 'new to me' Fantasmic dragon. She is truly 'frigging amazing... 
OK the Pommes Frites at Cafe Orleans and Shakey's pizza were stupidly good too....


----------



## flipflopmom

lovedvc said:


> Finally, Finally, Finally I've made goal.  I had a big loss this morning of 3.6 lbs which puts me at 144.8 lbs.  Now I have to hold onto it.



  CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THE MAINTAINER TEAM!!!



brinalyn530 said:


> Taryn – way to get back on track! I still haven’t really gotten back on track from our vaca in May so trust me, you are doing great!


Thanks, I am trying!  I decided yesterday that I had gotten really complacent, so the gain on vaca gave me a boost to get going... well,  it took me a few days, but I am feeling it now!



Connie96 said:


> Just checked into the hotel near the race site. We've had a great day so far. Got my new running shoes. My feet are so happy! Ate exactly what I intended to. (Kept leftovers for dinner later.) I was really looking forward to hanging out in the pool, but the rain keeps coming and going so I'm not sure. There's no lightening or thunder so I don't suppose the rain would hurt if I were already wet!
> 
> But, speaking of rain - my race will probably be wet and maybe even muddy tomorrow. Oh well. Like I said before - running in the rain makes me seem a lot more hard-core than I really am. I can live with that.



I love it, it does the same for me!  HAVE A WONDERUL RACE!!!!!!  Be careful in the mud!



cclovesdis said:


> Hope everyone is having a great, OP day! I cannot say I am. I feel like I've eaten enough for 3 people. I know having more salt in my diet is necessary, but I have to find healthy foods that are higher in sodium. Any ideas? TIA!



CC- I am not a person that has to have salt on things, I rarely salt foods.  My body hoards it like nobody's business.  BUT I come from a family that likes salt.  They especially like to salt fruit and veggies.  Corn on the cob, spray butter that's not really butter, and salt.  Watermelon - gets salt.  Cucumbers, they salt them.  Apples (Granny Smith) they salt them, too.  Tomatoes, cantaloupe.  Maybe since you made a fruit salad, you could just add some salt to some of the fruit?  I know a lot of soups are high in sodium, if you could find a reduced fat/calorie one, that might not be too bad.  Soy sauce has a TON of sodium, so you could add that to chicken dishes.  Maybe water with lime and tequila salt? This is so counterintuitive for me, as I try to avoid it at all costs.  We have switched here from iodized salt to sea salt, which I like the taste of a lot better.

I found this article for you, if you read down in the comments, there are suggestions and information.

http://blog.nutritiondata.com/ndblog/2010/03/too-little-salt-can-be-a-problem-too.html



tigger813 said:


> Back from a great night with DH at Fenway Park. I had 2 beers, a sausage on the way in and then a steak and onion sub in the 4th inning. I also had a Coke Zero. Walked about 2 miles getting to and from the train to the park. Sox won 3-2 thanks to 2 HRs by JD Drew!



Tracey- sounds like a lot of fun.  DH and I are terrible about getting out and doing things by ourselves.  We always feel like with our crazy schedules, we don't spend enough time together as a family, so we always plan family outings.  Your post makes me want to have a date night soon!  Since dd2 will be four next year, we did talk about having them go to the Neverland club for a while at the Poly, and doing a date night then.  But I even feel guilty about that!  We did let them go to their age respective new year's eve parties at HHI, but VT was playing in the bowl game, so all we did was hang out in the Den and watch the game with a bunch of teenagers.





my3princes said:


> QOTD Saturday:  What place do you dream of visiting someday.  This can be anywhere in the World.



My list is long, and will never be filled. DH HATES flying, so we are stuck to driving. I do want to rent our DVC points and cruise sometime, which would get me to the caribbean! In order of desire:  Ireland, Spain, Hawaii, England, Italy, France, Japan, Canada,Switzerland, Germany, Costa Rica.... yeah, I want to travel.  Epcot will have to do, I guess!!    And sadly enough, I want to get to New Orleans, NYC, Jersey Shore, Cali, Montana, Colorado,  Seattle, the list goes on and on and on.  My parents pretty much stuck to TN, NC, and SC for trips growing up.  I went to Chicago for a week with 4-H in high school, and Houston, Galveston, with DH to visit his aunt and uncle, but that's about all outside of DC, and WDW of course.  Travel would definitely be on a bucket list for me!



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD Saturday:
> 
> Hi everyone!    I haven't posted at all this challenge, but I do pop in now and then to see what y'all are up to.  I've been great about my excercise since I'm training for the Disneyland Half, but I've been absolutely horrid about my eating!!!  And, I've gone back to my worst habit of hoarding and hiding treats.  I need to get back on here since even typing that out right now feels like a load off my shoulders and makes me feel a little more accountable.   I gained back a few pounds, but not much.  I'm feeling more and more in shape, but I really need to take some of the excess weight off still.  It would really help me increase my miles per minute when I run.
> 
> Is there a "smilie" for knocking my head against the wall?  That's about how I'm feeling.  "Thunk.  Thunk.  Thunk."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear there used to be, but I can't find it now!  Sometimes, just admitting what we are doing is sooo hard, but load lifting at the same time.  I had a hard time admitting my weight gain on vacation, but once I did, it seemed to help me turn the corner.  What is it - admittance is the first stage in treatment or something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 50sjayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gained 4 pounds lol, but I was 5#'s under goal weight when we went. Was happy with my pictures this time even though there weren't many...funny hah-- best I've looked there for 10+ years and we hardly took any pics...guess I'll have to maintain for 2 years at least for the next trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look AMAZING..  Seriously and totally!!!!!  Glad you had a great trip!!!
> 
> 
> Well, dinner last night...  Lots of veggies, salad, and DH bought steaks that were big enough for 2!  Of course I had to eat the stupid thing.  For dessert, we have a tradition that when my SIL comes for dinner, we have chocolate fondue.  I made sure to have strawberries and pineapple, and NOT the cake DH got, and tried to only put a little on, but when you are dipping in dark chocolate, heavy cream, and kahlua, a little goes a long way on the scale!  But it was sooooo good, and something we only have 1 or 2 times a year.
> 
> Tricia, you will find this comment funny! (Everyone else, there is a long thread about "sweet tea" that Tricia and I were on.  Like 4 pages talking about tea. )  But I made another pitcher of unsweetened mint tea to drink with dinner.  I probably drank 3 glasses of it, and had to get up during the night to potty.  I wonder if tea is a mega diuretic, because the last time I made a pitcher, and drank the whole thing, I had a big loss.
> 
> No real plans for the day.  After cleaning all day yesterday for company, I've got to finish cleaning the kitchen AFTER company.  Fireworks tonight, but prime seating is within walking distance of the house.  I would like for us to do something active as a family, like find a hiking trail somewhere on our nearby mountain and a picnic, but I bet DH will just want to stay in and do nothing!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  Good luck to Rose and Connie on your races!
> Taryn
Click to expand...


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Hope that everyone is having a safe and happy 4th of July week-end!  



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I am *happy* to report that I did lose 3 pounds this week, despite all the over indulgences.  Now, if only I hadn't gained soo m....never mind.  Not going there.  New beginning. What I did up until this point is irrelevant, it's where I am going from here.
> 
> Also happy to report that I tied on those running shoes after a two week break finally today.  I walked to the park instead of my usual drive, since DH was home with the girls.  I took a route that is very uphill, to try to stretch out that hamstring that is bothering me before I ran.  I only ran 2 miles, but I thought I'd better take it easier, and then walked uphill home.  It was 3.3 all together, with a 13 min pace, so I am pleased.
> 
> I have 2 things to be proud of, so I am starting with that new attitude!



Great loss, Taryn!  Those vacation pounds are melting away!  

*Lindsay,* have a wonderful time on your vacation!  



lovedvc said:


> Finally, Finally, Finally I've made goal.  I had a big loss this morning of 3.6 lbs which puts me at 144.8 lbs.  Now I have to hold onto it.



  Great job on making your goal!    Are you ready for me to move you to the maintainer team?  

*Bree,* hope that you have a great week-end!

*Connie* and *Rose* good luck on your races today!  



cclovesdis said:


> My doctor actually isn't positive why I wasn't feeling well. She does, however, believe that water and salt are what my body needs. Thanks for the encouragement! That was just what I needed!



Isn't that interesting?  Well, you shouldn't have too much trouble finding sodium in things -- it seems to be everywhere!



my3princes said:


> QOTD Saturday:  What place do you dream of visiting someday.  This can be anywhere in the World.



There are lots of places that I would like to visit.  Hawaii, London, Paris, every Disney park.  So many places to go . . . so little time and money!  



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> QOTD Saturday: What place do you dream of visiting someday.  This can be anywhere in the World.
> 
> Scotland!  I've never been and it sounds so beautiful.  And, I'd like to go to England and Italy again.
> 
> Hi everyone!    I haven't posted at all this challenge, but I do pop in now and then to see what y'all are up to.  I've been great about my excercise since I'm training for the Disneyland Half, but I've been absolutely horrid about my eating!!!  And, I've gone back to my worst habit of hoarding and hiding treats.  I need to get back on here since even typing that out right now feels like a load off my shoulders and makes me feel a little more accountable.   I gained back a few pounds, but not much.  I'm feeling more and more in shape, but I really need to take some of the excess weight off still.  It would really help me increase my miles per minute when I run.
> 
> Is there a "smilie" for knocking my head against the wall?  That's about how I'm feeling.  "Thunk.  Thunk.  Thunk."



 Hi Stephanie!  Good job on the training.  The eating thing takes some work -- these lifestyle changes are not made quickly.  



50sjayne said:


> Germany. I would love to tour the concentration camps and have some amazing sausages and beer!
> 
> Well I'm pretty much back from Disneyland. I say pretty much because I'm just now starting to feel home lol. I did have 2 days off but I haven't even started switching purses yet or unpacked the bathroom bag.... I took Commando to a new level this time. I don't think I'll ever again do the busy season. It was nice to do once--with the relatives, but never again.
> Saw LisaH. That was so amazing to meet her. I wish I'd had more time...thought of her when I was using the binocs to watch the Mickey fun wheel....(from HOJO--she had excellent view from GVC)
> Gained 4 pounds lol, but I was 5#'s under goal weight when we went. Was happy with my pictures this time even though there weren't many...funny hah-- best I've looked there for 10+ years and we hardly took any pics...guess I'll have to maintain for 2 years at least for the next trip.
> 
> Thank you Wish board challenge ladies. I owe you big for no pain the whole time, and for not being camera shy and having confidence this trip. This board has been everything to me. Ladies--it's worth it...
> 
> 
> **I'm almost finished with my trip report--you can click on the link in my sig if you're curious. I know most of you ladies go to the 'World' though. Highlights include many kitties (of course--it's me) meeting world famous Maynard and seeing the president of Disneyland. Also the new World of Color show twice although I was really more blown away by the 'new to me' Fantasmic dragon. She is truly 'frigging amazing...
> OK the Pommes Frites at Cafe Orleans and Shakey's pizza were stupidly good too....



It was a lot of fun meeting you last week, Susan!  It was nice to meet your family, too.  I had a little port and blue cheese last night and thought of our wine tasting.    We saw you guys dashing out of WOC on Wednesday night beating the crowd -- you were ponchoed up so you must have been in the front row.  I absolutely loved that show! 

I love your picture -- you look wonderful and so happy!  All your hard work has really paid off.  I know that you will be able to maintain for the rest of your life because you have truly made that lifestyle change!  

Toy Story 3 was a wonderful movie.  There were so many places where we just laughed out loud.  We had lunch right before the movie and actually watched a whole movie without a single thing to eat and survived.  

Today is a little cleaning to get ready for our company next week and working in the yard -- hoping that the weather will start warming up for good now.  Had to run the heater in July yesterday -- that is just wrong!  

Have a great week-end all!


----------



## my3princes

50sjayne said:


> Germany. I would love to tour the concentration camps and have some amazing sausages and beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Great picture.  You look fabulous.  I'm so proud and envious of the way you got below goal before your trip and only had a small gain keeping you at goal.  Great Job 



flipflopmom said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THE MAINTAINER TEAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My list is long, and will never be filled. DH HATES flying, so we are stuck to driving. I do want to rent our DVC points and cruise sometime, which would get me to the caribbean! In order of desire:  Ireland, Spain, Hawaii, England, Italy, France, Japan, Canada,Switzerland, Germany, Costa Rica.... yeah, I want to travel.  Epcot will have to do, I guess!!    And sadly enough, I want to get to New Orleans, NYC, Jersey Shore, Cali, Montana, Colorado,  Seattle, the list goes on and on and on.  My parents pretty much stuck to TN, NC, and SC for trips growing up.  I went to Chicago for a week with 4-H in high school, and Houston, Galveston, with DH to visit his aunt and uncle, but that's about all outside of DC, and WDW of course.  Travel would definitely be on a bucket list for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 3TinksAndAnEeyore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you see much of your list someday.  I find travel addicting and so does DH which is good   At least those places in the states are doable by car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of places that I would like to visit.  Hawaii, London, Paris, every Disney park.  So many places to go . . . so little time and money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great week-end all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Someday...someday maybe we'll all be able to travel to our dream destinations.  It's fun to dream though.
Click to expand...


----------



## redwalker

tigger813 said:


> Back from a great night with DH at Fenway Park. I had 2 beers, a sausage on the way in and then a steak and onion sub in the 4th inning. I also had a Coke Zero. Walked about 2 miles getting to and from the train to the park. Sox won 3-2 thanks to 2 HRs by JD Drew!
> 
> Need to go to bed as I have a reflexology client at 10 in the morning and I need to help my mom make her blueberry jam in the morning.
> 
> Night all!



Sounds like a great day! Happy 4th!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning Everyone!

I actually slept-in this morning! I definitely needed the sleep. I really want to thank all of you for your help with my new "diet." I will exercise and weigh-in in a bit. Today looks to be a very on plan day.

Have a great day and weekend everyone!



my3princes said:


> CC do you drink diet soda?  Read the labels, but I'm sure some varieties have sodium.  You have a good plan in place for the weekend.  Good luck.



That is a great idea! I will definitely check the ones we have in the house and if not, I see a trip to the grocery store in my future. I love diet root beer. I wonder? 



my3princes said:


> QOTD Saturday:  What place do you dream of visiting someday.  This can be anywhere in the World.



Like Taryn, I have so many places I want to go. My high school trip to France was cancelled after the tragic events on 9/11. I definitely want to go there. I would also love to Italy. Now that I think about it, I'd love to tour Europe for a summer.



3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> Hi everyone!    I haven't posted at all this challenge, but I do pop in now and then to see what y'all are up to.  I've been great about my excercise since I'm training for the Disneyland Half, but I've been absolutely horrid about my eating!!!  And, I've gone back to my worst habit of hoarding and hiding treats.  I need to get back on here since even typing that out right now feels like a load off my shoulders and makes me feel a little more accountable.   I gained back a few pounds, but not much.  I'm feeling more and more in shape, but I really need to take some of the excess weight off still.  It would really help me increase my miles per minute when I run.
> 
> Is there a "smilie" for knocking my head against the wall?  That's about how I'm feeling.  "Thunk.  Thunk.  Thunk."



Deb said it and I'm going to say it too, post! I am a binge eater and the best thing for me is to come here and post. I have also been able to curb binges by finding something else to do, especially exercise. Drinking a glass of water helps as well.



my3princes said:


> Hello Stephanie.  Sounds like you are making the right steps.  You've got the excercise component and you know that it's time to eat right.  You can do it, we all know that it isn't easy, but it sounds like you're ready so do it.  Get rid of the treats that you've been hoarding and stop by here.



So, so true Deb!



50sjayne said:


> Well I'm pretty much back from Disneyland. I say pretty much because I'm just now starting to feel home lol. I did have 2 days off but I haven't even started switching purses yet or unpacked the bathroom bag.... I took Commando to a new level this time. I don't think I'll ever again do the busy season. It was nice to do once--with the relatives, but never again.
> Saw LisaH. That was so amazing to meet her. I wish I'd had more time...thought of her when I was using the binocs to watch the Mickey fun wheel....(from HOJO--she had excellent view from GVC)
> Gained 4 pounds lol, but I was 5#'s under goal weight when we went. Was happy with my pictures this time even though there weren't many...funny hah-- best I've looked there for 10+ years and we hardly took any pics...guess I'll have to maintain for 2 years at least for the next trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Thank you Wish board challenge ladies. I owe you big for no pain the whole time, and for not being camera shy and having confidence this trip. This board has been everything to me. Ladies--it's worth it...
> 
> 
> **I'm almost finished with my trip report--you can click on the link in my sig if you're curious. I know most of you ladies go to the 'World' though. Highlights include many kitties (of course--it's me) meeting world famous Maynard and seeing the president of Disneyland. Also the new World of Color show twice although I was really more blown away by the 'new to me' Fantasmic dragon. She is truly 'frigging amazing...
> OK the Pommes Frites at Cafe Orleans and Shakey's pizza were stupidly good too....



You look great! I can't wait to visit DL some day. It's too bad I live in CT. The plane ride alone would wear me out before I got there. I'd have to plan in rest days. Goodness, did I just suggest such a thing. Really, you look great! Congrats!



flipflopmom said:


> CC- I am not a person that has to have salt on things, I rarely salt foods.  My body hoards it like nobody's business.  BUT I come from a family that likes salt.  They especially like to salt fruit and veggies.  Corn on the cob, spray butter that's not really butter, and salt.  Watermelon - gets salt.  Cucumbers, they salt them.  Apples (Granny Smith) they salt them, too.  Tomatoes, cantaloupe.  Maybe since you made a fruit salad, you could just add some salt to some of the fruit?  I know a lot of soups are high in sodium, if you could find a reduced fat/calorie one, that might not be too bad.  Soy sauce has a TON of sodium, so you could add that to chicken dishes.  Maybe water with lime and tequila salt? This is so counterintuitive for me, as I try to avoid it at all costs.  We have switched here from iodized salt to sea salt, which I like the taste of a lot better.
> 
> I found this article for you, if you read down in the comments, there are suggestions and information.
> 
> But I made another pitcher of unsweetened mint tea to drink with dinner.  I probably drank 3 glasses of it, and had to get up during the night to potty.  I wonder if tea is a mega diuretic, because the last time I made a pitcher, and drank the whole thing, I had a big loss.
> 
> Taryn



Thanks for the article! The comment about salt vs. sodium was particularly helpful.

I love your idea to add salt to fruit. That would prevent me from eating processed foods, which I've been doing. I could also add salt to my morning oatmeal. Right now, the only sodium I have in the morning is from what naturally occurs in 1/2 cup of milk.

I was going to comment about possibly adding some tea to my diet, but after reading the article, I'm thinking right now, I need to retain some of the nutrients I've been eating. I'll continue drinking about lots of water though.



lisah0711 said:


> Isn't that interesting?  Well, you shouldn't have too much trouble finding sodium in things -- it seems to be everywhere!



It definitely seems to be everywhere. Unfortunately, not necessarily in healthy places. I've been struggling to find some low-point foods with salt in them. My WISH Dis friends came through again though with some great ideas!


----------



## Rose&Mike

CC--I think I missed something--why do you need more salt/ sodium? Hope everything is ok.

50sJayne--You look GREAT!!!!!

We are back from our race. I am going to type up a little race report later but just wanted to say: 1:06:08! We were really pleased and we ran the entire way! We should get a starting corral at the W&D. My left foot is a little sore, but not as much as week, so hopefully things will continue to improve.

I have never posted before and after--and I know I'm still 8.6 pounds from goal, but today has been quite the emotional rollercoaster for me. So I thought I'd share how far I've come since January. I apologize for the big pictures. Photobucket was not cooperating today, so i had trouble resizing.

December of 2009





This morning at 5:00am!





About 20 minutes before the start.





Me and Mike--10-15 minutes after the race. We don't look too sweaty.





Thank you all for all your kind words and for sharing all your stories. It really means the world to me.


----------



## mikamah

Happy Fourth of July weekend!!!
Looked for a fireworks smilie, but couldn't find one.  We have had a busy, fun week, and tonight is our big pre-fireworks cookout and party night. Our yard is all set, the coolers are full and I just took a shower.  My brother and family should be here soon from western mass and then we'll head down to the park.  They have some carnival rides and games set up there so we do that early and then come home for the cookout and go back for the fireworks.  They estimate up to 40,000 people come out for the fireworks when the night is good, and we love walking 2 streets over  afterwards and watching the hoards of people going by while we sit and relax on the porch with another pina colada.  Wish you all could come by and join us.  It's a fun and crazy weekend, but it all winds down tomorrow after a little horribles parade.  I'm happy to have monday off this year too.  I'm really looking forward to a little relaxing time, and to catch up on everyone here.  I do miss you all when I don't have time to read  every day.  I am holding my own which make me happy.  Up .2 this week which is basicly a maintain.    I ran this morning too, which starts my day off right.  Might not counteract all I eat and drink today, but it won't hurt.  

Tracey- Thank you for coaching last week, and I wish I was around more.  Glad you had fun at the Red Sox and they won!!!  Michael so wants to go to a game this year, but it's so expensive.  I'm going to try and work on in.  Next weekend is the futures of fenway, so we may go to that.  If you've never been it's a double header minor league game at fenway.  We went last year and it was great.  

My3princes-  thanks for coaching this week.  I'll be back to catch up on the qotds.

Taryn- I did read your post about your trip, and I'm so glad you had a fun trip, and that you were able to find a watch to remember your daddy by.  I can imagine it was very emotional, but what a nice token for you, every time you look at it you'll think of him and the love you both shared. 

Susan-  YOu look awesome in that DL pic!!   SOunds like an awesome trip and how fun to meet up with Lisa.

Lovesdvc- COngrats on becoming a maintainer!!!!!

Rose- Congrats on your race!!  YOu look fabulous and so happy!!  Awesome time, too!!!

Connie- Hope your race goes well today too!!

Lisa-  Enjoy your fireworks tonight, but be careful.  I'll have an extra pina colade for you. 

Pamela- So sorry about your friend.  What a wonderful thing for you to read the eulogy for your mom.  It amazes me when people get up and do that, and it means so much to the family to remember that person with personal stories and love.  I hope everything went well for you and your family.

Everyone else, I hope you all have a wonderful, safe and fun holiday weekend!!!

Well, I'm off to fill some water balloons.  The neighborhood is starting to rev up.  Happy fourth!!


----------



## Tricia1972

I forgot to check in yesterday, but am thrilled to report that I am *down 8.0* for the week!! 

This weekend is going to be a struggle to stay on the straight and narrow, but I've not blown it so far yesterday or today.  I am hopeful that I can keep it up.


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> CC--I think I missed something--why do you need more salt/ sodium? Hope everything is ok.
> 
> We are back from our race. I am going to type up a little race report later but just wanted to say: 1:06:08! We were really pleased and we ran the entire way! We should get a starting corral at the W&D. My left foot is a little sore, but not as much as week, so hopefully things will continue to improve.



Great time, and you look fantastic!!!  What a wonderful way to celebrate Independence day!!!



mikamah said:


> Well, I'm off to fill some water balloons.  The neighborhood is starting to rev up.  Happy fourth!!



Sounds like a wonderful, All American Day!!  Good job getting that run in early!  Have fun - I HATE filling water balloons!



Tricia1972 said:


> I forgot to check in yesterday, but am thrilled to report that I am *down 8.0* for the week!!



THAT'S AMAZING!!!!!!!!!  You have to share, because that's what I need to lose this week!


Just finished 30 minutes of yoga, and 10 minutes of ab work.  I'm hoping to do a little zumba from you tube, or something cardio, for just about 15-20 minutes later today, and arm work.  I am thinking that my cross training days, I am hoping for 2 a days, as DH calls them from high school football, to really rev up my metabolism.  Had a great salad for lunch, with 1oz of steak left from last night just for a little extra flavor.  Kashi bar for breakfast, pineapple for snack.  I'm feeling it, meaning the plan!

Have a great day everyone!

****Looks like I am the only one at home today!  Had a major "snack" binge, chips and salsa, string cheese, and a bite of angel food cake.  THAT IS IT!  I told DH no dinner for me, if I want something later I'll grab some fruit and veggies if necessary.  I am full, so no need to eat!

I did do zumba for about 30 minutes, I like the girls from Hickory NC.  Maybe I burned off a little of the snack, and got the metabolism and post workout burn going.

We'll walk to the fireworks tonight, but only around .5 mile each way.  Since we are carrying chairs, I know I won't get Dh to add more to the walk!


----------



## N&B'smom

Hi fellow losers!!    I was away for 6 days camping with my family in WV.  We just got back late last night.  I have NO intention of weighing myself until NEXT Friday.    It wasn't bad food-wise but I didn't have a ton of choices.   I really hope I can get myself on track I have so many things I want to lose weight for in the next few months!!!


----------



## tigger813

FLipflopmom- You definitely need to have a night out at Disney by yourself! We did it last April. The girls went to Simba's at AKL! They loved it and we enjoyed our night out! The people who run the clubs are incredible! Our girls didn't want to leave!

Redwalker- I miss you!

Mikamah- It was a great night out! DSil couldn't use the tickets so that's how we ended up going to the game! We are going out with another couple next weekend for Mexican. My parents are still here so there's our free baby-sitting!

I think my eating has been under control but I have enjoyed a few drink today!! We're about to play some Wii! Starting to gear up for a very hot week ahead! Got extra fuses for our fuse box as the AC will be in over drive this week! Glad the kids don't have soccer camp until next week!

DD1 and I walked to the library this afternoon! I told her we were not driving and if she wanted to pick up the book she had on reserve that we would walk there. I did an hour of reflexology this morning and then picked up our beer for tomorrow! Gotta run to the grocery store in the morning to pick up more steak tips for when my family comes in two weeks! Everyone will be here. First time ever that we will all be together!

Hoping to walk in the morning! I'm still not finding time to do WATP though I will do it no matter what during the week! I hope to get in my walking during the week! I'm so close to 50 pounds that I really just need to step up my workouts  to get over my plateau!

Time for some family Wii time! It's hot so I think it's time for the AC now!

Enjoy the 4th everyone who celebrates it! Enjoy a great weekend everyone else! I think I need a big glass of water to offset the alcohol that I've had this afternoon! But I earned it!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I had a 2 lb gain this week... I am soooo swollen... does anyone have a suggestion for getting rid of fluid, I drink a lot of water, but apparently not as much as I have been drinking the week before. Hopeing for a loss this week


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I hope you had a great, OP day. Today was a mixed day. I ate more than I should have, but I did get in some exercise. I am hoping for a better day tomorrow.



Rose&Mike said:


> CC--I think I missed something--why do you need more salt/ sodium? Hope everything is ok.
> 
> We are back from our race. I am going to type up a little race report later but just wanted to say: 1:06:08! We were really pleased and we ran the entire way! We should get a starting corral at the W&D. My left foot is a little sore, but not as much as week, so hopefully things will continue to improve.
> 
> I have never posted before and after--and I know I'm still 8.6 pounds from goal, but today has been quite the emotional rollercoaster for me. So I thought I'd share how far I've come since January. I apologize for the big pictures. Photobucket was not cooperating today, so i had trouble resizing.



You look amazing! You also had a great race time! I would love to finish with that kind of time. 

As for needing more salt/sodium in my diet, I got really sick on Wednesday. My doctor isn't exactly sure what happened, but I may have blacked out. She recommended more salt and lots of water. I am considering being excused this week because I know the huge gain I had is due to all the extra salt I have been eating. I'm still debating. I will make a decision by tomorrow morning and PM Shannon accordingly. I am hoping the extra water I've been drinking will help as well. On the positive side, I am feeling better. Thanks for asking! The support here is so wonderful!



mikamah said:


> Happy Fourth of July weekend!!!
> Looked for a fireworks smilie, but couldn't find one.  We have had a busy, fun week, and tonight is our big pre-fireworks cookout and party night. Our yard is all set, the coolers are full and I just took a shower.  My brother and family should be here soon from western mass and then we'll head down to the park.  They have some carnival rides and games set up there so we do that early and then come home for the cookout and go back for the fireworks.  They estimate up to 40,000 people come out for the fireworks when the night is good, and we love walking 2 streets over  afterwards and watching the hoards of people going by while we sit and relax on the porch with another pina colada.  Wish you all could come by and join us.  It's a fun and crazy weekend, but it all winds down tomorrow after a little horribles parade.  I'm happy to have monday off this year too.  I'm really looking forward to a little relaxing time, and to catch up on everyone here.  I do miss you all when I don't have time to read  every day.  I am holding my own which make me happy.  Up .2 this week which is basicly a maintain.    I ran this morning too, which starts my day off right.  Might not counteract all I eat and drink today, but it won't hurt.



Hope you had a great night!



Tricia1972 said:


> I forgot to check in yesterday, but am thrilled to report that I am *down 8.0* for the week!!



Congrats!



flipflopmom said:


> Just finished 30 minutes of yoga, and 10 minutes of ab work.  I'm hoping to do a little zumba from you tube, or something cardio, for just about 15-20 minutes later today, and arm work.  I am thinking that my cross training days, I am hoping for 2 a days, as DH calls them from high school football, to really rev up my metabolism.  Had a great salad for lunch, with 1oz of steak left from last night just for a little extra flavor.  Kashi bar for breakfast, pineapple for snack.  I'm feeling it, meaning the plan!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> ****Looks like I am the only one at home today!  Had a major "snack" binge, chips and salsa, string cheese, and a bite of angel food cake.  THAT IS IT!  I told DH no dinner for me, if I want something later I'll grab some fruit and veggies if necessary.  I am full, so no need to eat!
> 
> I did do zumba for about 30 minutes, I like the girls from Hickory NC.  Maybe I burned off a little of the snack, and got the metabolism and post workout burn going.
> 
> We'll walk to the fireworks tonight, but only around .5 mile each way.  Since we are carrying chairs, I know I won't get Dh to add more to the walk!



Sounds like a great day!



N&B'smom said:


> Hi fellow losers!!    I was away for 6 days camping with my family in WV.  We just got back late last night.  I have NO intention of weighing myself until NEXT Friday.    It wasn't bad food-wise but I didn't have a ton of choices.   I really hope I can get myself on track I have so many things I want to lose weight for in the next few months!!!



Welcome home!



tigger813 said:


> DD1 and I walked to the library this afternoon! I told her we were not driving and if she wanted to pick up the book she had on reserve that we would walk there.


----------



## DaniB

Hello everyone.  I have not been here to read or post in about a week.  I hope everyone is doing well!

The past 2 weeks have NOT been good weight-wise.  I gained 1.4 lbs this past week, and I gained last week as well.  Guess that cancels out my 3+ weight lost from 3 weeks ago! 

So yesterday was a new start for my husband & I (as he had gained weight as well).  I'm sure the past 2 days he's sweated off weight while putting up the pool. 

And today, I think, I have been re-motivated!  I went clothes shopping!!!!  

I have not purchased a single clothing item since January, and it turns out I did lose a size!  My shirts are a 1X now, and my waist is 20 (1X).  

I just was not planning on purchasing as much as I did... I really truly only went for at least 1 pair of shorts and capris.  Came home with 2 shorts, 1 capri, 1 pant/capri, and 3 shirts.  Not sure I'm going to keep them all...

There was this REALLY nice dressy shirt I wanted but I need to lose more weight for it to look as good as it should/will.  Hopefully by then it will be on sale/clearance as well.


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> CC--I think I missed something--why do you need more salt/ sodium? Hope everything is ok.
> 
> 50sJayne--You look GREAT!!!!!
> 
> We are back from our race. I am going to type up a little race report later but just wanted to say: 1:06:08! We were really pleased and we ran the entire way! We should get a starting corral at the W&D. My left foot is a little sore, but not as much as week, so hopefully things will continue to improve.
> 
> I have never posted before and after--and I know I'm still 8.6 pounds from goal, but today has been quite the emotional rollercoaster for me. So I thought I'd share how far I've come since January. I apologize for the big pictures. Photobucket was not cooperating today, so i had trouble resizing.
> 
> December of 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning at 5:00am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 20 minutes before the start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Mike--10-15 minutes after the race. We don't look too sweaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for all your kind words and for sharing all your stories. It really means the world to me.



Congratulations on your race.  You did fabulous.  You look fabulous too 



Tricia1972 said:


> I forgot to check in yesterday, but am thrilled to report that I am *down 8.0* for the week!!
> 
> This weekend is going to be a struggle to stay on the straight and narrow, but I've not blown it so far yesterday or today.  I am hopeful that I can keep it up.



8 Lbs   That is amaziing.  Good work.  Keep it up.



N&B'smom said:


> Hi fellow losers!!    I was away for 6 days camping with my family in WV.  We just got back late last night.  I have NO intention of weighing myself until NEXT Friday.    It wasn't bad food-wise but I didn't have a ton of choices.   I really hope I can get myself on track I have so many things I want to lose weight for in the next few months!!!



Jump right back on track and hopefully your next weigh in won't be bad at all.



Leleluvsdis said:


> I had a 2 lb gain this week... I am soooo swollen... does anyone have a suggestion for getting rid of fluid, I drink a lot of water, but apparently not as much as I have been drinking the week before. Hopeing for a loss this week



I use midol and I think it helps a bit.



DaniB said:


> Hello everyone.  I have not been here to read or post in about a week.  I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> The past 2 weeks have NOT been good weight-wise.  I gained 1.4 lbs this past week, and I gained last week as well.  Guess that cancels out my 3+ weight lost from 3 weeks ago!
> 
> So yesterday was a new start for my husband & I (as he had gained weight as well).  I'm sure the past 2 days he's sweated off weight while putting up the pool.
> 
> And today, I think, I have been re-motivated!  I went clothes shopping!!!!
> 
> I have not purchased a single clothing item since January, and it turns out I did lose a size!  My shirts are a 1X now, and my waist is 20 (1X).
> 
> I just was not planning on purchasing as much as I did... I really truly only went for at least 1 pair of shorts and capris.  Came home with 2 shorts, 1 capri, 1 pant/capri, and 3 shirts.  Not sure I'm going to keep them all...
> 
> There was this REALLY nice dressy shirt I wanted but I need to lose more weight for it to look as good as it should/will.  Hopefully by then it will be on sale/clearance as well.




I'm sorry that you've gained back a couple of lbs, but dropping a size is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## my3princes

We've had a busy day.  I spent 4 1/2 hours totally cleaning my van inside and out, DH rotated the tires and changed the oil.  The van is ready for our trip.  This evening was the fireworks festival in town and since I run the Lacrosse program I had to do the Lacrosse fundraiser.  We were at the field from 5 PM until nearly 11 PM.  We raised about $150 selling light up yoyo squishy things and glow in the dark tattoos.  I'm glad to have that behind me.  The fireworks were fantastic.  We had forgotten to bring our chairs for the festival so we took the bench seat out of the van and the 5 of us snuggled during the fireworks.  The boys were very talkative.  I don't think we'll have many more perfect nights like this.  The oldest is 14 so I'm sure he won't want to hang with the parents much longer.  


QOTD for Sunday:  What is your favorite summer activity to do with your family?


We love to go camping.  It's time spent outdoors with family and lots of activity.  Obviously we love vacations too and that usually is in the summer.  I guess anything with family rates right up there.


----------



## flipflopmom

Leleluvsdis said:


> I had a 2 lb gain this week... I am soooo swollen... does anyone have a suggestion for getting rid of fluid, I drink a lot of water, but apparently not as much as I have been drinking the week before. Hopeing for a loss this week



Make sure you avoid salt at all costs!  I have been drinking a lot of coffee and unsweetened tea in addition to my water, and I think that helps.  I like this list of foods to eat for diuretic properties

http://www.targetwoman.com/articles/natural-diuretic.html



cclovesdis said:


> As for needing more salt/sodium in my diet, I got really sick on Wednesday. My doctor isn't exactly sure what happened, but I may have blacked out. She recommended more salt and lots of water. I am considering being excused this week because I know the huge gain I had is due to all the extra salt I have been eating. I'm still debating. I will make a decision by tomorrow morning and PM Shannon accordingly. I am hoping the extra water I've been drinking will help as well. On the positive side, I am feeling better. Thanks for asking! The support here is so wonderful!



CC - sounds like she thinks you may have been dehydrated.  Were you drinking lots of water before you got sick?  Do you have a follow up appointment?  How long does she want you to add the salt?



DaniB said:


> So yesterday was a new start for my husband & I (as he had gained weight as well).  I'm sure the past 2 days he's sweated off weight while putting up the pool. And today, I think, I have been re-motivated!  I went clothes shopping!!!!
> 
> I have not purchased a single clothing item since January, and it turns out I did lose a size!  My shirts are a 1X now, and my waist is 20 (1X).
> 
> I just was not planning on purchasing as much as I did... I really truly only went for at least 1 pair of shorts and capris.  Came home with 2 shorts, 1 capri, 1 pant/capri, and 3 shirts.  Not sure I'm going to keep them all...



Glad you got back OP quickly!  Won't be long before all those clothes you bought don't fit because they are too big!  Keep posting, the motivation and focus gained here REALLY help!



my3princes said:


> We've had a busy day.  I spent 4 1/2 hours totally cleaning my van inside and out, DH rotated the tires and changed the oil.  The van is ready for our trip.



Sounds like a great night!  I am watching our almost 11 year old slowly start the retreat to her room faze.  I know what you mean!  Sounds like a good workout getting the van ready!

QOTD for Sunday:  What is your favorite summer activity to do with your family?

Well, the rest of the family loves to swim in my MIL's pool.  I don't know why, but for some strange reason, I've gotten to where I don't like to be touched when I am wet.  I love the pool, love to swim, but the girls hanging on me irritates me after a while!    I love eating on our patio, playing in the backyard at dusk, catching fireflies, walking around the neighborhood, cooking smores in our firepit.  I also love to go on top of the mountain nearby and picnic.  


Well, I am glad to say the scale keeps sliding down, bit by bit.  I am super worried about this picnic at MIL and FIL's today. It is with MIL's family, and all 3 of her sisters and her watch what you put on your plate, and make it into a mini competition -"Did you try my.....?"  "I made this because you liked it so much last year, and brought another bowl for you to take home with you."  "Now you know you have to try some of my...."  Ugh.  The problem is, they are all really good cooks.  FIL is barbecueing chicken, which is enough without the 3 tables of salads, casseroles, desserts.   I am going to TRY to be as strong as possible without hurting feelings!  Maybe if they are all standing guard over the table, they won't see what makes it to the trash can!  

Happy 4th Everyone!  The fireworks in our little town were good last night.  It is such a wonderful feeling to walk to the area, see people on their porches on the way, see people there, walk home.  Just makes me like small town life a little more!  

Have a great day!


----------



## Tricia1972

flipflopmom said:


> THAT'S AMAZING!!!!!!!!!  You have to share, because that's what I need to lose this week!



No secret other than this is my first big loss since I started, and initially weight seems to come off easily for me (between water, and initial fat).

The next 60 lbs are going to be a bear.


----------



## lisah0711

Happy 4th of July to all!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I have never posted before and after--and I know I'm still 8.6 pounds from goal, but today has been quite the emotional rollercoaster for me. So I thought I'd share how far I've come since January. I apologize for the big pictures. Photobucket was not cooperating today, so i had trouble resizing.  Thank you all for all your kind words and for sharing all your stories. It really means the world to me.



Wow, Rose!  You look great!  I have to say that I wouldn't think that you are the parents of a college aged kid just by looking at your pics.  You look so happy and fit.  Great time on your race.  Remember you are the one who did all the hard work -- we were just here to help you along the way!  



mikamah said:


> Looked for a fireworks smilie, but couldn't find one.  Lisa-  Enjoy your fireworks tonight, but be careful.  I'll have an extra pina colade for you.



I was thinking that we need a fireworks and an American flag smilie, too.  Thanks for saving me a pina colada!  



Tricia1972 said:


> I forgot to check in yesterday, but am thrilled to report that I am *down 8.0* for the week!!



Wow!  8 pounds is great!  Good job!   



flipflopmom said:


> Looks like I am the only one at home today!  Had a major "snack" binge, chips and salsa, string cheese, and a bite of angel food cake.  THAT IS IT!  I told DH no dinner for me, if I want something later I'll grab some fruit and veggies if necessary.  I am full, so no need to eat!



Well, bummer about the snacking but hope that you had a great time at the fireworks!    And enjoyed your peaceful afternoon.  You'll do fine at the barbeque today, just take enough to be polite and save your calories for the really good stuff!  



N&B'smom said:


> Hi fellow losers!!    I was away for 6 days camping with my family in WV.  We just got back late last night.  I have NO intention of weighing myself until NEXT Friday.    It wasn't bad food-wise but I didn't have a ton of choices.   I really hope I can get myself on track I have so many things I want to lose weight for in the next few months!!!



Welcome back, Shelby!  Glad that you had a good time!



tigger813 said:


> Enjoy the 4th everyone who celebrates it! Enjoy a great weekend everyone else! I think I need a big glass of water to offset the alcohol that I've had this afternoon! But I earned it!



Enjoy your 4th of July and stay cool!  



Leleluvsdis said:


> I had a 2 lb gain this week... I am soooo swollen... does anyone have a suggestion for getting rid of fluid, I drink a lot of water, but apparently not as much as I have been drinking the week before. Hopeing for a loss this week



  Sorry about the gain.  Try some water with a slice of lemon in it -- it will help you feel refreshed!  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone, I hope you had a great, OP day. Today was a mixed day. I ate more than I should have, but I did get in some exercise. I am hoping for a better day tomorrow.



Hope that you have a great, OP day, too, CC!  



DaniB said:


> Hello everyone.  I have not been here to read or post in about a week.  I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> The past 2 weeks have NOT been good weight-wise.  I gained 1.4 lbs this past week, and I gained last week as well.  Guess that cancels out my 3+ weight lost from 3 weeks ago!
> 
> So yesterday was a new start for my husband & I (as he had gained weight as well).  I'm sure the past 2 days he's sweated off weight while putting up the pool.
> 
> And today, I think, I have been re-motivated!  I went clothes shopping!!!!
> 
> I have not purchased a single clothing item since January, and it turns out I did lose a size!  My shirts are a 1X now, and my waist is 20 (1X).
> 
> I just was not planning on purchasing as much as I did... I really truly only went for at least 1 pair of shorts and capris.  Came home with 2 shorts, 1 capri, 1 pant/capri, and 3 shirts.  Not sure I'm going to keep them all...
> 
> There was this REALLY nice dressy shirt I wanted but I need to lose more weight for it to look as good as it should/will.  Hopefully by then it will be on sale/clearance as well.



Great job on the new size, DaniB!    I think that it takes some time to get out of our old mindsets.  I know when I was trying on clothes a couple of weeks ago, I kept wanting to go back to my old sizes.  Things definately redistributes, even when the scale is not moving.  



my3princes said:


> We raised about $150 selling light up yoyo squishy things and glow in the dark tattoos.  I'm glad to have that behind me.  The fireworks were fantastic.  We had forgotten to bring our chairs for the festival so we took the bench seat out of the van and the 5 of us snuggled during the fireworks.  The boys were very talkative.  I don't think we'll have many more perfect nights like this.  The oldest is 14 so I'm sure he won't want to hang with the parents much longer.
> 
> QOTD for Sunday:  What is your favorite summer activity to do with your family?



So were you sporting a glow in the dark tattoo too, Deb?  

Our favorite family activity for summer is our annual trek to the family cottage at Lake Okoboji in Iowa -- a week of hanging out by the lake.  It's been in DH's family for 117 years so it is nice to carry on the tradition with our little family.   

Going to a neighbors to have dinner and watch fireworks tonight.  The kids will play together and do our own fireworks before the big ones on the lake.  It's nice to watch but be able to stay home.  

This is a big celebratory week at our house.  The 4th of July and two birthdays, company coming, if I can just hold the line I will be happy.  

Have a safe and happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## maiziezoe

Rose&Mike said:


> CC--I think I missed something--why do you need more salt/ sodium? Hope everything is ok.
> 
> 50sJayne--You look GREAT!!!!!
> 
> We are back from our race. I am going to type up a little race report later but just wanted to say: 1:06:08! We were really pleased and we ran the entire way! We should get a starting corral at the W&D. My left foot is a little sore, but not as much as week, so hopefully things will continue to improve.
> 
> I have never posted before and after--and I know I'm still 8.6 pounds from goal, but today has been quite the emotional rollercoaster for me. So I thought I'd share how far I've come since January. I apologize for the big pictures. Photobucket was not cooperating today, so i had trouble resizing.
> 
> December of 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning at 5:00am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 20 minutes before the start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Mike--10-15 minutes after the race. We don't look too sweaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for all your kind words and for sharing all your stories. It really means the world to me.



You look great! You're adorable! Congrats on your run!


----------



## jbm02

lovedvc said:


> Finally, Finally, Finally I've made goal.  I had a big loss this morning of 3.6 lbs which puts me at 144.8 lbs.  Now I have to hold onto it.






Tricia1972 said:


> I forgot to check in yesterday, but am thrilled to report that I am *down 8.0* for the week!!
> This weekend is going to be a struggle to stay on the straight and narrow, but I've not blown it so far yesterday or today.  I am hopeful that I can keep it up.


Holy cow!!!  WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!  What a great start to this week!!! 



my3princes said:


> QOTD Saturday:  What place do you dream of visiting someday.  This can be anywhere in the World.


My first choice is Hawaii too.  We'd love to go as a family  can you imagine a Disney cruise to Hawaii ??  We'd be sooo there!!!   I'd also like to take a family trip to the Grand Canyon, or maybe Montana.  There are so many beautiul places in the US that I've never seen.  I was lucky enough to go to school in Switzerland so I've spent alot of time visiting the cities in Europe.  My favorite city of all time is Salzburg, Austria.  And Brugge was amazing.  For US cities, I love Charleston, SC.  At some point, I wish I could take Sean and the kids to Fribourg, Switzerland (where I went to school) or to Gussing, Austria or Compobasso, Italy (where my grandparents are from and where I still have lots of cousins...).




flipflopmom said:


> Make sure you avoid salt at all costs!  I have been drinking a lot of coffee and unsweetened tea in addition to my water, and I think that helps.  I like this list of foods to eat for diuretic properties
> 
> http://www.targetwoman.com/articles/natural-diuretic.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD for Sunday:  What is your favorite summer activity to do with your family?
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks for the ideas about sodium.  I was happy to stop being a carb-holic but now realize that I am also a salt-holic.  When I think about it, I do well.  But when I don't, it's a disaster.  And I've been loading up on sodium lately (LOVE pretzels), which makes me realize why I'm having such a tough time with the scale.  
Favorite summer activity: a stay-cation in our backyard, hanging out in the pool with DH and kids.  I really don't think there is anything better!!

Rose - wow, wow, wow.  Thanks so much for the inspiration.  Those are terrific pictures.  We have roughly the same goal but I'm not as close are you are yet.  It really helps to see someone getting that much closer...!!

We are going to my parents house for a picnic today, then to the local AAA baseball game and fireworks after the game.  Have a wonderful 4th of July weekend everyone!!!! ... and for the DISers in other countries, hope its a fun weekend for you!
Jude


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning






Sounds like lots of fabulous  plans for today   Please come back here tonight and report in.  That should help keep all of us on track 

I'm enjoying all of your summer favorites.  I hope to incorporate some of your ideas into our summer plans.

We've got a busy day ahead of us, so I'd better get showered.


----------



## sahbushka

Hi all.  It has been a tough summer so far.  I have been losing and gaining the same bit though I think I am down a hint overall.  So far July has been ok.  I am trying to think of it as a fresh start (again) but I know it will be hard with my birthday coming up next week.  Hope you all have a safe and healthy 4th.  I am thinking of stopping by subway on the way to the party to get me a healthy filling option.

SarahMay


----------



## my3princes

sahbushka said:


> Hi all.  It has been a tough summer so far.  I have been losing and gaining the same bit though I think I am down a hint overall.  So far July has been ok.  I am trying to think of it as a fresh start (again) but I know it will be hard with my birthday coming up next week.  Hope you all have a safe and healthy 4th.  I am thinking of stopping by subway on the way to the party to get me a healthy filling option.
> 
> SarahMay



Good to see you again.  Hang in there.  Tomorrow is always a new day.  Have a super Happy Birthday knowing that you'e lost some weight an thinking about how much more you'll lose before your next birthday


----------



## Tricia1972

sahbushka said:


> Hi all.  It has been a tough summer so far.  I have been losing and gaining the same bit though I think I am down a hint overall.  So far July has been ok.  I am trying to think of it as a fresh start (again) but I know it will be hard with my birthday coming up next week.  Hope you all have a safe and healthy 4th.  I am thinking of stopping by subway on the way to the party to get me a healthy filling option.
> 
> SarahMay



This has always been one of my favorite quotes from the time I was a child.  I thought that it may help you. 

"Marilla, isn't it nice to think that tomorrow is a new day with no  mistakes in it yet?"  From Anne of Green Gables 



I am logging on to share my fear that I am doomed for failure today.  

We're going to go to see Toy Story 3 tonight with the five of us, my mom, sister, sister's friend, and my dad.  The group wants to eat supper at the theater.  

My question for everyone is, is it possible to eat a junk food supper at the theater and stay on track?  What are my best options?  I was thinking that maybe a pretzel with cheese sauce, but if I go that route I can't eat anything more.

Eating only popcorn will give me a sore tummy. 

Ugh!! What to do, what to do?


----------



## sahbushka

I love that movie and I do use that quote on some mornings after pig outs!  Thanks for reminding me of it!

SarahMay


----------



## Rose&Mike

Tricia1972 said:


> This has always been one of my favorite quotes from the time I was a child.  I thought that it may help you.
> 
> "Marilla, isn't it nice to think that tomorrow is a new day with no  mistakes in it yet?"  From Anne of Green Gables
> 
> 
> 
> I am logging on to share my fear that I am doomed for failure today.
> 
> We're going to go to see Toy Story 3 tonight with the five of us, my mom, sister, sister's friend, and my dad.  The group wants to eat supper at the theater.
> 
> My question for everyone is, is it possible to eat a junk food supper at the theater and stay on track?  What are my best options?  I was thinking that maybe a pretzel with cheese sauce, but if I go that route I can't eat anything more.
> 
> Eating only popcorn will give me a sore tummy.
> 
> Ugh!! What to do, what to do?



Here's the way I look at it. One meal/afternoon is not a failure. So last night when I went to the ballpark and had beer, french fries with ailoi mayo sauce for dipping and hummus, I did not fail. I chose it. Was it healthy--nope, ok the hummus was ok, but the rest--no nutritional value. Am I up a bit today. Yep. But I did not fail. I don't do this everyday anymore and that's what makes the difference. If I ate and drank like that everyday I would be back where I was in January. So you have to choose what it is you're going to do tonight. There is not a bad choice. You could get a pb and j or a salad at home before you go and say no to the theatre food or you can make reasonable choices there, enjoy them and get back with the healthy choices tomorrow. The lesson in all this is to not beat yourself up no matter what you choose.

Have a great time!


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> QOTD Saturday:  What place do you dream of visiting someday.



We are constantly altering our list of places. Hawaii, NYC, Italy, Greece... everywhere... 



Rose&Mike said:


> We are back from our race. I am going to type up a little race report later but just wanted to say: 1:06:08! We were really pleased and we ran the entire way! We should get a starting corral at the W&D. My left foot is a little sore, but not as much as week, so hopefully things will continue to improve.



You did so great Rose!! What a great accomplishment! And, you look simply fantastic!



my3princes said:


> QOTD for Sunday:  What is your favorite summer activity to do with your family?



Oh, I don't know. At the moment, I'm really looking forward to taking DD out to see the fireworks tonight. Can't wait!


Oh my goodness. This is the first time I've had a chance to catch up around here since Friday. My mom and I got up about 5:30 Saturday morning and headed out to the race site at 6:30. The parking was about a half mile from the packet pick-up and starting line, so we were warmed up long before starting time. It was still sprinkling a bit when we arrived, and it was MUDDY! Sticky muddy. But, it stopped raining pretty quick and held off the rest of the morning. The cloud cover remained, so the temperature was nice although it was really very humid. Anyway... I finished my first ever 10K in 1:08:38. Other than walking long enough to drink a cup of water at each of the two aid stations, I ran the entire length of the race. I couldn't believe that i ran the whole time. I was kinda thinking that I'd have an even better time since I did run the whole way, but I still came in about where I thought I would. All in all, I thought it was a very successful event. Thank you so much for all the good wishes. You guys are great!


----------



## pinkle

Hi  everyone!!! 
I am back from my first summer vavation....i didn't weigh in until this morning....I'm up 2lbs.  I'm not too impressed, I have really need to get it together.  I haven't got caught up on my thread yet, I'm still doing laundry ......I will maybe hop ontonight.  I just needed to confess my weight gain, confession is good for the soul.
talk to everyone soon.  Stay focused


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> We are constantly altering our list of places. Hawaii, NYC, Italy, Greece... everywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> You did so great Rose!! What a great accomplishment! And, you look simply fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't know. At the moment, I'm really looking forward to taking DD out to see the fireworks tonight. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. This is the first time I've had a chance to catch up around here since Friday. My mom and I got up about 5:30 Saturday morning and headed out to the race site at 6:30. The parking was about a half mile from the packet pick-up and starting line, so we were warmed up long before starting time. It was still sprinkling a bit when we arrived, and it was MUDDY! Sticky muddy. But, it stopped raining pretty quick and held off the rest of the morning. The cloud cover remained, so the temperature was nice although it was really very humid. Anyway... I finished my first ever 10K in 1:08:38. Other than walking long enough to drink a cup of water at each of the two aid stations, I ran the entire length of the race. I couldn't believe that i ran the whole time. I was kinda thinking that I'd have an even better time since I did run the whole way, but I still came in about where I thought I would. All in all, I thought it was a very successful event. Thank you so much for all the good wishes. You guys are great!



Thanks! That's a great time! And mud--yuck. I don't mind rain, but do not like mud. Was the whole course muddy? Aren't you glad you didn't have your new shoes on?! (I'm assuming here.) Conrats on running the whole way. Isn't is a great feeling? I'm still smiling!

We're off to drive around and look at houses in a neighborhood we're thinking about moving to and then I think we're going to see Toy Story tonight. 

Jennz and Anne--we're thinking about running the Morse Mini and coming to the DisMeet on the same day. Are you all still planning on being there?

I still have to right up a little race report. I typed up a word document but I'm still processing a few feelings. Thank you all so much for the wonderful thoughts and complements. I hadn't looked at the pictures from the December trip in a while and when I posted them side by side like that it was kind of a shock. You all are so sweet!

Have a great evening! Might be on later to tell you how much I cried during Toy Story!


----------



## jennz

Hi Rose!  I didn't realize there was a Morse mini   If you and/or Ann go to the Dis Meet I'll definitely be there!  We only live 1 1/2 miles away.  Aaron (ADP) does a great job organizing it. He has a silent auction with proceeds going to Give Kids the World - I got a great DVC watch last year! He also has giveaways every hour. He gets stuff from WDW and also picks up some donations from our local Disney Store.


----------



## tigger813

Saturday QOTD: I dream of visiting London and someday Sydney! Paris would be nice too!

Sunday QOTD: We try to take a trip up to the White Mtns in NH. When it's hot we like to play video games together and watch movies. 

Had a great day at the party. Not as many people this year as usual. Ate way too much. Not really going to eat supper tonight, just snacky stuff and have a nice drink or two!

We're watching UP now. It's my Dad's favorite! It just happened to be on when we got home. Everyone is resting up so we can watch the Boston POPS Concert and the fireworks over Boston Harbor. We do this every year.

On my 2nd large glass of water since coming home. Outside kind of in the sun dehydrated me a bit. Girls had fun swimming and playing games. They came home with a bag full of prizes and a few pieces of candy.

Enjoy the rest of your 4th or the rest of your weekend. We're all off tomorrow so we'll play games and hang out outside if it's not too hot.


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks! That's a great time! And mud--yuck. I don't mind rain, but do not like mud. Was the whole course muddy? Aren't you glad you didn't have your new shoes on?! (I'm assuming here.) Conrats on running the whole way. Isn't is a great feeling? I'm still smiling!



No, the whole course wasn't muddy. The worst of it was in the park before we got started. All of the 5K course was paved, but most of the 10K course was on a crushed gravel running path. There were some puddles but it wasn't too bad. And, would you believe that, yes, I totally DID wear my new running shoes.  They just felt TOO good not to. (And the girl at the store assured me that this shoe really did wear well out of the box with no break-in period.) They ran great! I can hardly wait to run in them again. I washed them this morning and they are fine. But I did sound like such a girlie girl complaining about getting my new shoes muddy.


----------



## Connie96

tigger813 said:


> We're watching UP now. It's my Dad's favorite! It just happened to be on when we got home.



Ha! We were just watching that on STARZ. But it's going off now and I'm sending the girls (DD and my nieces) for one more potty stop before we head out to the park for the city celebration and fireworks.

Yall have a great holiday! Happy 4th!!


----------



## my3princes

Connie96 said:


> We are constantly altering our list of places. Hawaii, NYC, Italy, Greece... everywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> You did so great Rose!! What a great accomplishment! And, you look simply fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't know. At the moment, I'm really looking forward to taking DD out to see the fireworks tonight. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. This is the first time I've had a chance to catch up around here since Friday. My mom and I got up about 5:30 Saturday morning and headed out to the race site at 6:30. The parking was about a half mile from the packet pick-up and starting line, so we were warmed up long before starting time. It was still sprinkling a bit when we arrived, and it was MUDDY! Sticky muddy. But, it stopped raining pretty quick and held off the rest of the morning. The cloud cover remained, so the temperature was nice although it was really very humid. Anyway... I finished my first ever 10K in 1:08:38. Other than walking long enough to drink a cup of water at each of the two aid stations, I ran the entire length of the race. I couldn't believe that i ran the whole time. I was kinda thinking that I'd have an even better time since I did run the whole way, but I still came in about where I thought I would. All in all, I thought it was a very successful event. Thank you so much for all the good wishes. You guys are great!



Great job 



pinkle said:


> Hi  everyone!!!
> I am back from my first summer vavation....i didn't weigh in until this morning....I'm up 2lbs.  I'm not too impressed, I have really need to get it together.  I haven't got caught up on my thread yet, I'm still doing laundry ......I will maybe hop ontonight.  I just needed to confess my weight gain, confession is good for the soul.
> talk to everyone soon.  Stay focused



2 lbs is nothing.  Your body will hold onto weight just from being off schedule.  I'm sure it will be gone by next weigh in


----------



## my3princes

We're going to watch the Macy's fireworks on NBC.  The ship that we will be cruising on in a couple of weeks is the host for the fireworks tonight.  I can't wait to get glympses of the Norwegian Epic 

We went to a big family gathering today.  I did really well with eating, lots of fruit, no bun on the hamburger and only a small amount of homemade mac and cheese.  I did try a few small desserts, but not nearly what I would have consumed.  We also took the peddleboat out.  That was a workout and I snorkeled several hundred yards so I feel like I got a workout in


----------



## mikamah

my3princes said:


> QOTD for Sunday:  What is your favorite summer activity to do with your family?


I'd say the beach.  We camp at old orchard beach for a long weekend every year, and spend time at sebago lake too.  I definitely like the ocean better, and we try to get to a nice beach for a day or two in gloucester over the summer usually.  



Tricia1972 said:


> I forgot to check in yesterday, but am thrilled to report that I am *down 8.0* for the week!!


Whoo hoo!! That is awesome!!



my3princes said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a busy day ahead of us, so I'd better get showered.


Love that cool sparkly star.  Hope you had a fun day.



DaniB said:


> And today, I think, I have been re-motivated!  I went clothes shopping!!!!
> 
> I have not purchased a single clothing item since January, and it turns out I did lose a size!  My shirts are a 1X now, and my waist is 20 (1X).


Awesome!!  Congrats on the new size!!!!!



cclovesdis said:


> As for needing more salt/sodium in my diet, I got really sick on Wednesday. My doctor isn't exactly sure what happened, but I may have blacked out. She recommended more salt and lots of water. I am considering being excused this week because I know the huge gain I had is due to all the extra salt I have been eating. I'm still debating. I will make a decision by tomorrow morning and PM Shannon accordingly. I am hoping the extra water I've been drinking will help as well. On the positive side, I am feeling better.


Glad you are feeling better.  





lisah0711 said:


> This is a big celebratory week at our house.  The 4th of July and two birthdays, company coming, if I can just hold the line I will be happy.


Holding the line is the thing to do on those busy weeks with lots of celebrations.  Hope you had a fun holiday.



jbm02 said:


> Have a wonderful 4th of July weekend everyone!!!! ... and for the DISers in other countries, hope its a fun weekend for you!
> Jude


Happy fourth!!  I forget there are many from other countries here too.  Hope you all have a fun weekend.  My friend had her brother and family visiting here from ireland last night, and in the next yard over a bunch of teenagers were yelling " USA, USA"  and the 10 yo from ireland was trying to out do them with "IRELAND".  It was too funny.  



Tricia1972 said:


> "Marilla, isn't it nice to think that tomorrow is a new day with no  mistakes in it yet?"  From Anne of Green Gables
> 
> We're going to go to see Toy Story 3 tonight with the five of us, my mom, sister, sister's friend, and my dad.  The group wants to eat supper at the theater.


Love that quote from Anne fo Green Gables, and the advice below from Rose is right on.  One meal will not break you, even if you go completely overboard and eat everything in sight.  Enjoy your family time at the movies. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Here's the way I look at it. One meal/afternoon is not a failure. So last night when I went to the ballpark and had beer, french fries with ailoi mayo sauce for dipping and hummus, I did not fail. I chose it. Was it healthy--nope, ok the hummus was ok, but the rest--no nutritional value. Am I up a bit today. Yep. But I did not fail. I don't do this everyday anymore and that's what makes the difference. If I ate and drank like that everyday I would be back where I was in January. So you have to choose what it is you're going to do tonight. There is not a bad choice. You could get a pb and j or a salad at home before you go and say no to the theatre food or you can make reasonable choices there, enjoy them and get back with the healthy choices tomorrow. The lesson in all this is to not beat yourself up no matter what you choose.
> 
> Have a great time!


Perfect advice.  



Connie96 said:


> My mom and I got up about 5:30 Saturday morning and headed out to the race site at 6:30. The parking was about a half mile from the packet pick-up and starting line, so we were warmed up long before starting time. It was still sprinkling a bit when we arrived, and it was MUDDY! Sticky muddy. But, it stopped raining pretty quick and held off the rest of the morning. The cloud cover remained, so the temperature was nice although it was really very humid. Anyway... I finished my first ever 10K in 1:08:38. Other than walking long enough to drink a cup of water at each of the two aid stations, I ran the entire length of the race. I couldn't believe that i ran the whole time. I was kinda thinking that I'd have an even better time since I did run the whole way, but I still came in about where I thought I would. All in all, I thought it was a very successful event. Thank you so much for all the good wishes. You guys are great!


Whoo hoo!!!  Congratulations!!   That is fantastic!!!  





pinkle said:


> Hi  everyone!!!
> I am back from my first summer vavation....i didn't weigh in until this morning....I'm up 2lbs.  I'm not too impressed, I have really need to get it together.  I haven't got caught up on my thread yet, I'm still doing laundry ......I will maybe hop ontonight.  I just needed to confess my weight gain, confession is good for the soul.
> talk to everyone soon.  Stay focused


2 pounds is pretty good for vacation weeks!!  Like someone else said, just the change in routine and fluid retention can do that.  



my3princes said:


> We're going to watch the Macy's fireworks on NBC.  The ship that we will be cruising on in a couple of weeks is the host for the fireworks tonight.  I can't wait to get glympses of the Norwegian Epic
> 
> We went to a big family gathering today.  I did really well with eating, lots of fruit, no bun on the hamburger and only a small amount of homemade mac and cheese.  I did try a few small desserts, but not nearly what I would have consumed.  We also took the peddleboat out.  That was a workout and I snorkeled several hundred yards so I feel like I got a workout in


Great job on the eating and exercise too.  How fun to see the ship you're going to be on for vacation.  

I actually ate fairly well last night, but consumed a few pina coladas, so any calories saved on the food was counteracted with the drinks.  We had a really fun night, and were exhausted today.  We just relaxed at my brothers and swam in his pool this afternoon, and when we came home around 6, I took a 2 hour nap on the couch while michael watched a movie.  That kid doesn't sleep.  He was up til after midnight, and up at 6:30 this morning, and just went to bed at 9.  I snacked today away, chicken wings, leftover shrimp dip, blueberry cake, congo bars, a little vegie dip for good measure, and a couple mikes hard lemonades.  Not an on program day, that's for sure.  We are going to start tomorrow off with a run/walk and then clean the house.  We have a cookout in the afternoon, but I'm driving, so I won't be drinking, and I'm going to get back on track tomorrow.  I have 7 weeks til my vacation, and I want to get to onederland, which is 11 pounds away.  I know I can do it if I buckle down.  

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.  Have a nice night.


----------



## my3princes

mikamah said:


> I'd say the beach.  We camp at old orchard beach for a long weekend every year, and spend time at sebago lake too.  I definitely like the ocean better, and we try to get to a nice beach for a day or two in gloucester over the summer usually.
> 
> Whoo hoo!! That is awesome!!
> 
> Love that cool sparkly star.  Hope you had a fun day.
> 
> Awesome!!  Congrats on the new size!!!!!
> 
> Glad you are feeling better.  Holding the line is the thing to do on those busy weeks with lots of celebrations.  Hope you had a fun holiday.
> 
> Happy fourth!!  I forget there are many from other countries here too.  Hope you all have a fun weekend.  My friend had her brother and family visiting here from ireland last night, and in the next yard over a bunch of teenagers were yelling " USA, USA"  and the 10 yo from ireland was trying to out do them with "IRELAND".  It was too funny.
> 
> Love that quote from Anne fo Green Gables, and the advice below from Rose is right on.  One meal will not break you, even if you go completely overboard and eat everything in sight.  Enjoy your family time at the movies.
> 
> Perfect advice.
> 
> Whoo hoo!!!  Congratulations!!   That is fantastic!!!  2 pounds is pretty good for vacation weeks!!  Like someone else said, just the change in routine and fluid retention can do that.
> 
> Great job on the eating and exercise too.  How fun to see the ship you're going to be on for vacation.
> 
> I actually ate fairly well last night, but consumed a few pina coladas, so any calories saved on the food was counteracted with the drinks.  We had a really fun night, and were exhausted today.  We just relaxed at my brothers and swam in his pool this afternoon, and when we came home around 6, I took a 2 hour nap on the couch while michael watched a movie.  That kid doesn't sleep.  He was up til after midnight, and up at 6:30 this morning, and just went to bed at 9.  I snacked today away, chicken wings, leftover shrimp dip, blueberry cake, congo bars, a little vegie dip for good measure, and a couple mikes hard lemonades.  Not an on program day, that's for sure.  We are going to start tomorrow off with a run/walk and then clean the house.  We have a cookout in the afternoon, but I'm driving, so I won't be drinking, and I'm going to get back on track tomorrow.  I have 7 weeks til my vacation, and I want to get to onederland, which is 11 pounds away.  I know I can do it if I buckle down.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.  Have a nice night.




11 lbs in six weeks is definitely within your reach.  Maybe even a few extra lbs to give you wiggle room on vacation.


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Here's the way I look at it. One meal/afternoon is not a failure. So last night when I went to the ballpark and had beer, french fries with ailoi mayo sauce for dipping and hummus, I did not fail. I chose it. Was it healthy--nope, ok the hummus was ok, but the rest--no nutritional value. Am I up a bit today. Yep. But I did not fail. I don't do this everyday anymore and that's what makes the difference. If I ate and drank like that everyday I would be back where I was in January. So you have to choose what it is you're going to do tonight. There is not a bad choice. You could get a pb and j or a salad at home before you go and say no to the theatre food or you can make reasonable choices there, enjoy them and get back with the healthy choices tomorrow. The lesson in all this is to not beat yourself up no matter what you choose.



That is great advice.  I was reading an article that talked about the "diet vs. lifestyle" mindset the other day, and how people with a "diet" mindset statistically almost always put it back on. If this is the way we are going to life for the rest of our lives, it is unrealistic to think we are not going to have meals/days/ that aren't the healthiest.  Choose to do it then, then choose the lifestyle again the next meal.  



Connie96 said:


> We are constantly altering our list of places. Hawaii, NYC, Italy, Greece... everywhere...
> 
> Oh my goodness. This is the first time I've had a chance to catch up around here since Friday. My mom and I got up about 5:30 Saturday morning and headed out to the race site at 6:30. The parking was about a half mile from the packet pick-up and starting line, so we were warmed up long before starting time. It was still sprinkling a bit when we arrived, and it was MUDDY! Sticky muddy. But, it stopped raining pretty quick and held off the rest of the morning. The cloud cover remained, so the temperature was nice although it was really very humid. Anyway... I finished my first ever 10K in 1:08:38. Other than walking long enough to drink a cup of water at each of the two aid stations, I ran the entire length of the race. I couldn't believe that i ran the whole time. I was kinda thinking that I'd have an even better time since I did run the whole way, but I still came in about where I thought I would. All in all, I thought it was a very successful event. Thank you so much for all the good wishes. You guys are great!



Sounds like a fun time.  Bet you felt hardcore slogging through the mud!  Good time, too!  You all motivate me to try to find a race somewhere, I still haven't done an official one yet.  Maybe one on the horizon would be a motivator!  Great job Connie!



pinkle said:


> Hi  everyone!!!
> I am back from my first summer vavation....i didn't weigh in until this morning....I'm up 2lbs.  I'm not too impressed, I have really need to get it together.  I haven't got caught up on my thread yet, I'm still doing laundry ......I will maybe hop ontonight.  I just needed to confess my weight gain, confession is good for the soul.
> talk to everyone soon.  Stay focused



2 lbs.  Wow.  I'd love to have only 2 lbs to get off from vacation!!  You'll get it  off quickly!  



tigger813 said:


> Saturday QOTD: I dream of visiting London and someday Sydney! Paris would be nice too!
> Everyone is resting up so we can watch the Boston POPS Concert and the fireworks over Boston Harbor. We do this every year.



That sounds so... American.  And very cool!!!!  



my3princes said:


> We're going to watch the Macy's fireworks on NBC.  The ship that we will be cruising on in a couple of weeks is the host for the fireworks tonight.  I can't wait to get glympses of the Norwegian Epic  We went to a big family gathering today.  I did really well with eating, lots of fruit, no bun on the hamburger and only a small amount of homemade mac and cheese.  I did try a few small desserts, but not nearly what I would have consumed.  We also took the peddleboat out.  That was a workout and I snorkeled several hundred yards so I feel like I got a workout in



Good job on the food! Snorkeling sounds like fun!



mikamah said:


> I'd say the beach.  We camp at old orchard beach for a long weekend every year, and spend time at sebago lake too.  I definitely like the ocean better, and we try to get to a nice beach for a day or two in gloucester over the summer usually.
> 
> 
> I actually ate fairly well last night, but consumed a few pina coladas, so any calories saved on the food was counteracted with the drinks.  We had a really fun night, and were exhausted today.  We just relaxed at my brothers and swam in his pool this afternoon, and when we came home around 6, I took a 2 hour nap on the couch while michael watched a movie.  That kid doesn't sleep.  He was up til after midnight, and up at 6:30 this morning, and just went to bed at 9.  I snacked today away, chicken wings, leftover shrimp dip, blueberry cake, congo bars, a little vegie dip for good measure, and a couple mikes hard lemonades.  Not an on program day, that's for sure.  We are going to start tomorrow off with a run/walk and then clean the house.  We have a cookout in the afternoon, but I'm driving, so I won't be drinking, and I'm going to get back on track tomorrow.  I have 7 weeks til my vacation, and I want to get to onederland, which is 11 pounds away.  I know I can do it if I buckle down.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.  Have a nice night.



Your kid sounds like mine.  I wish I had their energy!!!  And good for you on recognizing those liquid calories counted up!


Well, the cookout was a blimp on my journey!  I ate half of a chicken breast, some corn on the cob, green peppers, green beans, and one of DH's aunt makes this salad that we call Dorito salad.  It literally has 2 inches of doritos on the bottom, and some on the top.  But the middle is really good, with pinto beans, corn kernels, onions, and green peppers.  Maybe ranch dressing, or something like it.  I ate a LOT of this salad, but none of the Doritos mushed in with it.  I felt good about my food choices, until I hit the desserts.  MIL made a parfait with red and blue jello, strawberries, blueberries and cool whip.  It was good, and probably not too terribly bad.  Only drank lots of water.  UNTIL I got to these bars she makes, similar to rice crispie treats, but they have peanut butter, butterscotch, and topped with chocolate.  I ate several of these during the day, but in 1 inch squares at a time.  Spent a lot of time playing in the pool.  I haven't weighed yet, but it can't be good.  Hoping all the corn, beans, and other veggies will help things to move away soon!


Hoping to get to TS3 today.  DH is off today and tomorrow, and everyone is beat from yesterday, so a calm afternoon at the movies sounds good.  Maybe more swimming tomorrow?  Starting tomorrow with a run, I'll do some strength and zumba today.  

On a side note:  I've noticed that my weight is at it's lowest around noon.  Anyone else have this?  My first thing in the morning weight is usually up, but after coffee and moving around a bit, it's lower.  I always thought first thing in the morning weight was your lowest.  

Have a great day, everyone!  Going to work on my TR and dining review until the family wakes up!


----------



## tigger813

I'm up waiting for my mom to go take our walk to Dunkin' Donuts! Neighbor and I are going to walk Tuesday, Thursday and Friday this week due to the "holiday" for businesses. Today we will play games in and outside. Set up our canopy for the week so if we want to be outside we can be under some shade though the backyard is shaded in the afternoon. It can get really hot out there in the morning. I think I need to take out some ground turkey to use for food today. I've bought like 6 packages in the past week. We'll probably play some Wii today and tonight and maybe watch a movie or two. I have to work tomorrow, Thursday and Friday. Wednesday I think we have a playdate with DD2s friend at the lake near us. It's going to be in the 90s all week. I would love if it was as nice as yesterday!

Time to finish getting ready for our walk. Wanna go before it gets too hot!


----------



## pinkle

Thanks everyone for the encouragement!  I felt horrible being up 2lbs!  It's going to be hot today, I'm from Canada so with the humidity it's going to feel like 43C (109 f) .  That makes it very hard to exercise.  Those of you who get out to exercise early are soooo wise!  Unfortunatley I had to drive my son to summerschool at 6:35 this am 
Stay cool!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning Everyone,

I have the day off and I've been up since before 5 AM. 

I tried to fall back to sleep, but no luck. So, I exercised!  I did 35 minutes on the Wii Fit+ and burned over 150 calories. I did some Free Run and the Island Lap. This time, the Wii actually registered my movements and I had a good "Burn Rate." 

My weight is down slightly since Friday.  I am hoping to be back to at least my starting weight for this challenge by Friday. I think with more exercise than usual and lots of water I should be able to make it. I've already had my 6 8 oz. glasses for the day. I'll continue to drink water throughout the day. I'm hoping for at least 6 more.

Thanks for all the concern re: my health. I am definitely feeling better with more salt and more water in my diet. Yesterday, I had at least 6 8oz. glasses of water, plus 12 oz. of diet soda, and at least 16 oz. of Crystal Light. Taryn, my doctor kind of implied, but never used the word, dehydration. She did use some other long word that started with /v/. She mentioned it as possibility. She doesn't want to make any type of diagnosis without consulting with my neurotologist. (Since I had no idea that there was such a specialist, I'll go ahead and explain that title. There are ENTs, who specialize in the obvious. Then, there are otologists who specialize in the ear. Neurotologists specialize in the inner ear/cochlea.) Taryn, you also asked another great question: follow-up appt. I already had an appointment for about a month from now scheduled, although I thought about pushing it up before I got sick, so I will call tomorrow and try to schedule it for late July. That would probably be better for my work schedule anyway. I'd call today, but I should check with my boss first. Oh, and her office is probably closed for the day.

I should probably go get some things done. The basement is filled with teaching supplies that I am not using as I'm not teaching, but for some reason it's one messy pile.  I want to tackle that today as well as the bookshelf in my bedroom. Those are my goals for today. Now, to see if I actually achieve them. 

Have a great, on plan day everyone!

CC


----------



## Nicole786

Haven't lost weight in a month so I can't get out of the 190s which is really frustrating!!  I'm changing up my excersize this week, going from just running to alternating running and weights/circuit.  Hope this helps!! 

Does anyone have any good running music?  I recently downloaded "It's your life" by Francesca Battestelli (the song they play on the BL all the time) its funny when it comes on because I pretend i'm on the show lol


----------



## flipflopmom

Nicole786 said:


> Haven't lost weight in a month so I can't get out of the 190s which is really frustrating!!  I'm changing up my excersize this week, going from just running to alternating running and weights/circuit.  Hope this helps!!
> 
> Does anyone have any good running music?  I recently downloaded "It's your life" by Francesca Battestelli (the song they play on the BL all the time) its funny when it comes on because I pretend i'm on the show lol



That's a food idea to keep your body guessing!   My running music - I love I Run for Life by Melissa Etheridge, and Till I collapse by Eminem.  There are some language issues, but it is really motivating!  I also love everything by the Black Eyed Peas to run to, Say Hey, I Love you, Carryout by Justin Timberlake, Ke$ha, (blah blah blah is great to tell my mind it's all blah blah blah when I feel tired).


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!

Sounds like everyone had a safe and enjoyable 4th of July!  



my3princes said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like lots of fabulous  plans for today   Please come back here tonight and report in.  That should help keep all of us on track
> 
> I'm enjoying all of your summer favorites.  I hope to incorporate some of your ideas into our summer plans.



I love your sparkly 4th of July clippie!  



sahbushka said:


> Hi all.  It has been a tough summer so far.  I have been losing and gaining the same bit though I think I am down a hint overall.  So far July has been ok.  I am trying to think of it as a fresh start (again) but I know it will be hard with my birthday coming up next week.  Hope you all have a safe and healthy 4th.  I am thinking of stopping by subway on the way to the party to get me a healthy filling option.
> SarahMay



When is your birthday this week, SarahMay?  I don't have you on the birthday wishes list.  Both my son and I have birthdays this week, too.  Sometimes these are good weeks to tread water.  



Tricia1972 said:


> This has always been one of my favorite quotes from the time I was a child.  I thought that it may help you.
> 
> "Marilla, isn't it nice to think that tomorrow is a new day with no  mistakes in it yet?"  From Anne of Green Gables
> 
> I am logging on to share my fear that I am doomed for failure today.
> 
> We're going to go to see Toy Story 3 tonight with the five of us, my mom, sister, sister's friend, and my dad.  The group wants to eat supper at the theater.
> 
> My question for everyone is, is it possible to eat a junk food supper at the theater and stay on track?  What are my best options?  I was thinking that maybe a pretzel with cheese sauce, but if I go that route I can't eat anything more.
> 
> Eating only popcorn will give me a sore tummy.
> 
> Ugh!! What to do, what to do?



Hmm, dinner at the theater -- that is a tough one.  Pretzel without the cheese sauce and maybe an ice cream?  



Rose&Mike said:


> Here's the way I look at it. One meal/afternoon is not a failure. So last night when I went to the ballpark and had beer, french fries with ailoi mayo sauce for dipping and hummus, I did not fail. I chose it. Was it healthy--nope, ok the hummus was ok, but the rest--no nutritional value. Am I up a bit today. Yep. But I did not fail. I don't do this everyday anymore and that's what makes the difference. If I ate and drank like that everyday I would be back where I was in January. So you have to choose what it is you're going to do tonight. There is not a bad choice. You could get a pb and j or a salad at home before you go and say no to the theatre food or you can make reasonable choices there, enjoy them and get back with the healthy choices tomorrow. The lesson in all this is to not beat yourself up no matter what you choose.
> 
> Have a great time!



This is great advice, Rose!  



Connie96 said:


> It was still sprinkling a bit when we arrived, and it was MUDDY! Sticky muddy. But, it stopped raining pretty quick and held off the rest of the morning. The cloud cover remained, so the temperature was nice although it was really very humid. Anyway... I finished my first ever 10K in 1:08:38. Other than walking long enough to drink a cup of water at each of the two aid stations, I ran the entire length of the race. I couldn't believe that i ran the whole time. I was kinda thinking that I'd have an even better time since I did run the whole way, but I still came in about where I thought I would. All in all, I thought it was a very successful event. Thank you so much for all the good wishes. You guys are great!



Sounds like a great race, Connie!  



pinkle said:


> Hi  everyone!!!
> I am back from my first summer vavation....i didn't weigh in until this morning....I'm up 2lbs.  I'm not too impressed, I have really need to get it together.  I haven't got caught up on my thread yet, I'm still doing laundry ......I will maybe hop ontonight.  I just needed to confess my weight gain, confession is good for the soul.
> talk to everyone soon.  Stay focused



Those two pounds will be gone before you know it, pinkle!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Jennz and Anne--we're thinking about running the Morse Mini and coming to the DisMeet on the same day. Are you all still planning on being there?
> 
> I still have to right up a little race report. I typed up a word document but I'm still processing a few feelings. Thank you all so much for the wonderful thoughts and complements. I hadn't looked at the pictures from the December trip in a while and when I posted them side by side like that it was kind of a shock. You all are so sweet!
> 
> Have a great evening! Might be on later to tell you how much I cried during Toy Story!



A little race and a DIS meet -- sounds like fun!  



my3princes said:


> We're going to watch the Macy's fireworks on NBC.  The ship that we will be cruising on in a couple of weeks is the host for the fireworks tonight.  I can't wait to get glympses of the Norwegian Epic
> 
> We went to a big family gathering today.  I did really well with eating, lots of fruit, no bun on the hamburger and only a small amount of homemade mac and cheese.  I did try a few small desserts, but not nearly what I would have consumed.  We also took the peddleboat out.  That was a workout and I snorkeled several hundred yards so I feel like I got a workout in



How fun to look at those fireworks and see your ship!  



mikamah said:


> I actually ate fairly well last night, but consumed a few pina coladas, so any calories saved on the food was counteracted with the drinks.  We had a really fun night, and were exhausted today.  We just relaxed at my brothers and swam in his pool this afternoon, and when we came home around 6, I took a 2 hour nap on the couch while michael watched a movie.  That kid doesn't sleep.  He was up til after midnight, and up at 6:30 this morning, and just went to bed at 9.  I snacked today away, chicken wings, leftover shrimp dip, blueberry cake, congo bars, a little vegie dip for good measure, and a couple mikes hard lemonades.  Not an on program day, that's for sure.  We are going to start tomorrow off with a run/walk and then clean the house.  We have a cookout in the afternoon, but I'm driving, so I won't be drinking, and I'm going to get back on track tomorrow.  I have 7 weeks til my vacation, and I want to get to onederland, which is 11 pounds away.  I know I can do it if I buckle down.



Now that you've got this holiday week-end behind you, I bet you can get into ONE-derland before vacation!    But the pressure is going to start building here keeping that trip a secret from Michael until the last minute!  



flipflopmom said:


> That is great advice.  I was reading an article that talked about the "diet vs. lifestyle" mindset the other day, and how people with a "diet" mindset statistically almost always put it back on. If this is the way we are going to life for the rest of our lives, it is unrealistic to think we are not going to have meals/days/ that aren't the healthiest.  Choose to do it then, then choose the lifestyle again the next meal.



More words of wisdom -- and an attitude that is so much easier to live with every day!  



tigger813 said:


> I'm up waiting for my mom to go take our walk to Dunkin' Donuts! Neighbor and I are going to walk Tuesday, Thursday and Friday this week due to the "holiday" for businesses. Today we will play games in and outside. Set up our canopy for the week so if we want to be outside we can be under some shade though the backyard is shaded in the afternoon. It can get really hot out there in the morning. I think I need to take out some ground turkey to use for food today. I've bought like 6 packages in the past week. We'll probably play some Wii today and tonight and maybe watch a movie or two. I have to work tomorrow, Thursday and Friday. Wednesday I think we have a playdate with DD2s friend at the lake near us. It's going to be in the 90s all week. I would love if it was as nice as yesterday!
> 
> Time to finish getting ready for our walk. Wanna go before it gets too hot!



Enjoy your day, Tracey!



Nicole786 said:


> Haven't lost weight in a month so I can't get out of the 190s which is really frustrating!!  I'm changing up my excersize this week, going from just running to alternating running and weights/circuit.  Hope this helps!!
> 
> Does anyone have any good running music?  I recently downloaded "It's your life" by Francesca Battestelli (the song they play on the BL all the time) its funny when it comes on because I pretend i'm on the show lol



, Nicole, it's hard when you get stuck but sometimes I think your body needs to adjust.  Adding some cross training will definitely help your running.  I think that there is a list of running songs on a thread on the Events board.  One that I just recently added and like is Fabulous from Phineas and Ferb -- it's too short so I have to use it for a warm up.  There are lots of lists of songs on iTunes, too.  

A little more cleaning to get ready for company and a little resting from our late night watching fireworks is on deck for us today.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Tricia1972

I was up until 1:30 am babysitting the aquarium.  Literally.  I happened to get up for a few minutes around 11:30 and checked on our very pregnant fish who'd been freaking out before I went to bed.  

She was in labor, and with babies already in the breeder box, it was nearly impossible to get her in.

Enter Tricia with her amazing rescue net.  

Our OTHER pregnant fish ate a lot of the babies    but I managed to save 11 of the new babies.

Anyone need some Tropical Fish?  We have lots now! (I shouldn't have checked on the stupid tank and then most of the fish would be gone through natural selection.  However I am a bleeding heart and as soon as I saw babies, I had to save them  )

Today, I am sure, it will be hard to keep motivated.  When I am tired, I treat food like fuel and I like sugary fuel!!

Do most people have off today?  My husband had to go into work (He manages a lube center in town), but will be coming home early if it's slow.


----------



## DaniB

Tricia1972 said:


> This has always been one of my favorite quotes from the time I was a child.  I thought that it may help you.
> 
> "Marilla, isn't it nice to think that tomorrow is a new day with no  mistakes in it yet?"  From Anne of Green Gables
> 
> My question for everyone is, is it possible to eat a junk food supper at the theater and stay on track?  What are my best options?  I was thinking that maybe a pretzel with cheese sauce, but if I go that route I can't eat anything more.



I love that quote - it's so true!!   My favorite thing for the New Year is a fresh brand new calendar.  I love writing on it for the first time.

And yes, I do think you can eat a junk food supper and stay on track.  If you plan for it and keep it in mind for the rest of the day.  I knew we would be eating at Swiss Chalet one evening with my parents.  Luckily their website shows the nutrition breakdowns.  I was able to plan my meal for the night, and make sure my morning & afternoon calories did not exceed my planned evening calories for the day.  And my dinner was all high-fat/calories - so satisfying.. 



flipflopmom said:


> On a side note:  I've noticed that my weight is at it's lowest around noon.  Anyone else have this?  My first thing in the morning weight is usually up, but after coffee and moving around a bit, it's lower.  I always thought first thing in the morning weight was your lowest.



I always find my weight is the lowest in the morning.  I'm not sure about mid-afternoon... I don't think I have weighed myself much then.  I know by evening it's up anywhere 2-3 lbs.  I like morning weigh-ins better!    But for my weekly weigh-in reports I weigh-in around 7pm.



pinkle said:


> It's going to be hot today, I'm from Canada so with the humidity it's going to feel like 43C (109 f) .  That makes it very hard to exercise.  Those of you who get out to exercise early are soooo wise!  Unfortunatley I had to drive my son to summerschool at 6:35 this am
> Stay cool!



Why so early for summer school?!  BTW, where-abouts in Canada are you?  I'm just east of Toronto.  It's going to be that hot out here today.  

My kids are so bummed (me too!).  Hubby had a 4-day weekend and worked at putting up the pool.  Today was suppose to be the first day for the kids to use the pool.  Only he phoned this morning (from work) and said NO!    Two of the supporting posts "sunk" into the dirt enough that the level went down further on one side.  He and my dad will fix it this evening.  Lovely... I had to break that news this morning.  They're kids - they don't "really" understand why they can't use it.


----------



## tiki23

Tricia - congrats on the babies!   (No, I don't need any, lol!)

Good work to those of you staying on track - I've been trying!  

I've found that even though I am eating some things that I probably shouldn't, I am able to eat smaller portions without a twinge of regret or wanting to go back for more.  I can even say _no_ to many things that just aren't "calorie worthy" which is a huge step for me.  

I even took my teens to our fave burger place for DS#2's b-day and only ate half of a burger and only took a bite or two of the humongous fab dessert they serve for birthdays.

Congrats to cclovesdis - this week's winner of the BLC!


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

OMG things have been crazy and I have been missing my Disboards fix. Some family stuff came up and I was out of town until just yesterday! I have missed the weigh in the past 2 weeks but will be participating again this week, though I am not looking forward to stepping on the scale. 

I have been eating horribly, stress eating due to all of the family drama, which is NOT an excuse and I am NOT happy with myself right now. I feel bloated but I can't seem to stop eating junk!

I hope to get back on track soon, wish me luck and I will check in later today or tomorrow!

Hope everyone had a good 4th!


----------



## tigger813

Hugs to you LtlMermaid!

Just had to fix a "bad" drink as I was getting aggravated at everything! Oven won't ignite so I couldn't make anything decent for lunch. Repair place is closed for the holiday so along with working I have to have them come and hopefully just replace the igniter on the oven! Ended up making some pasta, some sauce and some chicken teriyaki meatballs! Sweating like crazy as it's about 97 outside! I think I'll have water and ground turkey and pasta salad the rest of the day! After my next drink! 

Bought some material so my mom can make me some tube tops. Also got some material so mom can make DD2 some dresses for the fall!

OK, enough venting from me for the day! Time for the last of my drinks for the day! Still technically the holiday weekend! With what the scale said this morning, I doubt I'll reach 50 this week! I am going to step up my workouts this week though! Walking twice in the morning and then some WATP or EA Sports Active!


----------



## flipflopmom

Back from TS3.  Yes, DH and I BOTH cried.  We rarely go to the movies, in fact, this was DD2 - age 3.5 first trip to the theatres.  Now I remember why.  I know it was a 3-D movie, which is more expensive.  But just to get the four of us in was $40.  How does that compare to the rest of the country?

Then the popcorn and drinks.  I KNEW I shouldn't have left DH to get them.  2 HUGE, refillable even, bags 2 HUGE refillable sodas (I haven't had a soda since January! ) and 2 small drinks for the girls.

We spend $70 at the movies at noon.

DH was disappointed in the movie, he didn't think it was as good as the first two.  But he had laughed at me when I commented that from what I'd read from the losers, I'd better grab some tissues.  Then, I could tell he was weapy eyed when we left!   

Oh well.  Took a curvy backroad home so DD would fall asleep and nap, came home, and promptly got sick - curves, butter, and soda do NOT mix!  Thinking about taking a nap while she does!

Have a great afternoon.  
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> I do miss you all when I don't have time to read  every day.  I am holding my own which make me happy.  Up .2 this week which is basicly a maintain.    I ran this morning too, which starts my day off right.  Might not counteract all I eat and drink today, but it won't hurt.
> 
> Rose- Congrats on your race!!  YOu look fabulous and so happy!!  Awesome time, too!!!
> 
> Well, I'm off to fill some water balloons.  The neighborhood is starting to rev up.  Happy fourth!!


Thanks Kathy! We miss you, too!



flipflopmom said:


> Great time, and you look fantastic!!!  What a wonderful way to celebrate Independence day!!!
> 
> Just finished 30 minutes of yoga, and 10 minutes of ab work.  I'm hoping to do a little zumba from you tube, or something cardio, for just about 15-20 minutes later today, and arm work.  I am thinking that my cross training days, I am hoping for 2 a days, as DH calls them from high school football, to really rev up my metabolism.  Had a great salad for lunch, with 1oz of steak left from last night just for a little extra flavor.  Kashi bar for breakfast, pineapple for snack.  I'm feeling it, meaning the plan!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> I did do zumba for about 30 minutes, I like the girls from Hickory NC.  Maybe I burned off a little of the snack, and got the metabolism and post workout burn going.
> 
> We'll walk to the fireworks tonight, but only around .5 mile each way.  Since we are carrying chairs, I know I won't get Dh to add more to the walk!


Thanks! Are you doing the zumba from you tube? I'm thinking about trying it at home before trying it at the Y. I really don't want to emabarrass myself too much!



N&B'smom said:


> Hi fellow losers!!  I was away for 6 days camping with my family in WV.  We just got back late last night.  I have NO intention of weighing myself until NEXT Friday.    It wasn't bad food-wise but I didn't have a ton of choices.   I really hope I can get myself on track I have so many things I want to lose weight for in the next few months!!!


Welcome Back!


cclovesdis said:


> You look amazing! You also had a great race time! I would love to finish with that kind of time.
> 
> As for needing more salt/sodium in my diet, I got really sick on Wednesday. My doctor isn't exactly sure what happened, but I may have blacked out. She recommended more salt and lots of water. I am considering being excused this week because I know the huge gain I had is due to all the extra salt I have been eating. I'm still debating. I will make a decision by tomorrow morning and PM Shannon accordingly. I am hoping the extra water I've been drinking will help as well. On the positive side, I am feeling better. Thanks for asking! The support here is so wonderful!


Thanks CC. Hope you continue to feel better!



DaniB said:


> Hello everyone.  I have not been here to read or post in about a week.  I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> And today, I think, I have been re-motivated!  I went clothes shopping!!!!
> 
> I have not purchased a single clothing item since January, and it turns out I did lose a size!  My shirts are a 1X now, and my waist is 20 (1X).
> 
> I just was not planning on purchasing as much as I did... I really truly only went for at least 1 pair of shorts and capris.  Came home with 2 shorts, 1 capri, 1 pant/capri, and 3 shirts.  Not sure I'm going to keep them all...
> 
> There was this REALLY nice dressy shirt I wanted but I need to lose more weight for it to look as good as it should/will.  Hopefully by then it will be on sale/clearance as well.


Yea for smaller clothes!!!!


my3princes said:


> Congratulations on your race.  You did fabulous.  You look fabulous too


Thank you so much!



lisah0711 said:


> Wow, Rose!  You look great!  I have to say that I wouldn't think that you are the parents of a college aged kid just by looking at your pics.  You look so happy and fit.  Great time on your race.  Remember you are the one who did all the hard work -- we were just here to help you along the way!
> 
> Going to a neighbors to have dinner and watch fireworks tonight.  The kids will play together and do our own fireworks before the big ones on the lake.  It's nice to watch but be able to stay home.
> 
> This is a big celebratory week at our house.  The 4th of July and two birthdays, company coming, if I can just hold the line I will be happy.
> 
> Have a safe and happy 4th of July everyone!


Thanks Lisa! That sounds like a great way to spend the 4th of July!



maiziezoe said:


> You look great! You're adorable! Congrats on your run!


 Thanks!



jbm02 said:


> Rose - wow, wow, wow.  Thanks so much for the inspiration.  Those are terrific pictures.  We have roughly the same goal but I'm not as close are you are yet.  It really helps to see someone getting that much closer...!!


Thanks Jude, but really you all inspire me. I really feel like right now at this point in my life, I have absolutely no excuses. I have no kids at home, only work part time, and have the financial resources to do what I need to do. I am humbled to hear how you all manage your busy schedules.



sahbushka said:


> Hi all.  It has been a tough summer so far.  I have been losing and gaining the same bit though I think I am down a hint overall.  So far July has been ok.  I am trying to think of it as a fresh start (again) but I know it will be hard with my birthday coming up next week.  Hope you all have a safe and healthy 4th.  I am thinking of stopping by subway on the way to the party to get me a healthy filling option.
> 
> SarahMay


Hang in there SarahMay!



jennz said:


> Hi Rose!  I didn't realize there was a Morse mini   If you and/or Ann go to the Dis Meet I'll definitely be there!  We only live 1 1/2 miles away.  Aaron (ADP) does a great job organizing it. He has a silent auction with proceeds going to Give Kids the World - I got a great DVC watch last year! He also has giveaways every hour. He gets stuff from WDW and also picks up some donations from our local Disney Store.


We are seriously considering it and treating it like a training run. For anyone who doesn't know, a mini is actually a half marathon. For some reason they call it a mini in this part of the country. My b-day is the 4th and I thought what a great present to myself--run 13 miles and then go to a Dis Meet! I'll let you know what we decide. Do you think there will be other people there without kids?



tigger813 said:


> Had a great day at the party. Not as many people this year as usual. Ate way too much. Not really going to eat supper tonight, just snacky stuff and have a nice drink or two!
> 
> We're watching UP now. It's my Dad's favorite! It just happened to be on when we got home. Everyone is resting up so we can watch the Boston POPS Concert and the fireworks over Boston Harbor. We do this every year.
> 
> .


I love UP!


Connie96 said:


> No, the whole course wasn't muddy. The worst of it was in the park before we got started. All of the 5K course was paved, but most of the 10K course was on a crushed gravel running path. There were some puddles but it wasn't too bad. And, would you believe that, yes, I totally DID wear my new running shoes.  They just felt TOO good not to. (And the girl at the store assured me that this shoe really did wear well out of the box with no break-in period.) They ran great! I can hardly wait to run in them again. I washed them this morning and they are fine. But I did sound like such a girlie girl complaining about getting my new shoes muddy.


I would have been freaking about the mud in my new shoes! I have a spot from who knows what and it's driving me crazy! Glad everything came out in the wash. How was running on gravel?


mikamah said:


> I actually ate fairly well last night, but consumed a few pina coladas, so any calories saved on the food was counteracted with the drinks.  We had a really fun night, and were exhausted today.  We just relaxed at my brothers and swam in his pool this afternoon, and when we came home around 6, I took a 2 hour nap on the couch while michael watched a movie.  That kid doesn't sleep.  He was up til after midnight, and up at 6:30 this morning, and just went to bed at 9.  I snacked today away, chicken wings, leftover shrimp dip, blueberry cake, congo bars, a little vegie dip for good measure, and a couple mikes hard lemonades.  Not an on program day, that's for sure.  We are going to start tomorrow off with a run/walk and then clean the house.  We have a cookout in the afternoon, but I'm driving, so I won't be drinking, and I'm going to get back on track tomorrow.  I have 7 weeks til my vacation, and I want to get to onederland, which is 11 pounds away.  I know I can do it if I buckle down.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.  Have a nice night.


You can do it, Kathy!!!



flipflopmom said:


> That is great advice.  I was reading an article that talked about the "diet vs. lifestyle" mindset the other day, and how people with a "diet" mindset statistically almost always put it back on. If this is the way we are going to life for the rest of our lives, it is unrealistic to think we are not going to have meals/days/ that aren't the healthiest.  Choose to do it then, then choose the lifestyle again the next meal.
> 
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!  Going to work on my TR and dining review until the family wakes up!


I really try to look at it this way, so I don't beat myself up all the time. I'm sure there are people out there who can never eat another french fry as long as they live, but I am not one of them. I have found I am much pickier about the empty calories I consume. If I am going to have junk, then it's going to be junk that I REALLY want.





Nicole786 said:


> Haven't lost weight in a month so I can't get out of the 190s which is really frustrating!!  I'm changing up my excersize this week, going from just running to alternating running and weights/circuit.  Hope this helps!!
> 
> Does anyone have any good running music?  I recently downloaded "It's your life" by Francesca Battestelli (the song they play on the BL all the time) its funny when it comes on because I pretend i'm on the show lol


Here is part of my playlist:
Bulletproof--LaRoux
I'll be you--the Replacements
Lose Yourself-eminem
escapade--janet jackson
into the groove--madonna
boom boom pow
heartbreak beat-pychidelic furs
save it for later--english beat
behind the wall of sleep-smithereens (LOVE  this song!)
stronger--kanye west
under pressure--david bowie
imma be
1985--bowling for soup
cuts you up--peter murphy
so whatcha want--beastie boys
c'mon c'mon--von blondies
runaway--bon jovi
hey soul sister--train

I love my music!!!!


Well, we saw Toy Story last night. I must say I picked the worst night to go--the Reds have finally returned from there verrrrrrry lonnnnnnng road trip. I am glad, because it saved me a doctors visit, but goodness, I cried through almost the entire movie. The part where Andy's room was empty--OMG! I won't say anything else, because I know people haven't seen it yet. Let's just say if that would have come out last year when DS was getting ready to go to college, I would have had to get up and leave the theatre. I thought it was a wonderful movie, very well done.  

Then today I bagged up stuff for good will that has been accumulating in our spare BR and found a ton of stuff that DS had put in there. More waterworks! The good news is Mike took a pickup truck full of stuff to good will. We are slowly getting organized. We had a very emotional discussion last night, but I think we are definitely going to buy a new house. We stayed here for DS, we wanted him to have some consistency growing up, but we have outgrown the neighborhood. Mike pointed out we didn't even put out a flag yesterday, which is so unlike us. We just don't want to be here anymore. So, time to get serious about getting the house ready to sell, and finding a new one. I feel like I am in a good place with food right now, so hopefully the stress of moving won't be too much. 

I am up 2 pounds from Friday, but I am sure it's a girl thing. Hoping to be down by Friday.

Hope everyone is great!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks! Are you doing the zumba from you tube? I'm thinking about trying it at home before trying it at the Y. I really don't want to emabarrass myself too much!
> 
> Well, we saw Toy Story last night. I must say I picked the worst night to go--the Reds have finally returned from there verrrrrrry lonnnnnnng road trip. I am glad, because it saved me a doctors visit, but goodness, I cried through almost the entire movie.
> 
> Then today I bagged up stuff for good will that has been accumulating in our spare BR and found a ton of stuff that DS had put in there. More waterworks! The good news is Mike took a pickup truck full of stuff to good will. We are slowly getting organized. We had a very emotional discussion last night, but I think we are definitely going to buy a new house. We stayed here for DS, we wanted him to have some consistency growing up, but we have outgrown the neighborhood. Mike pointed out we didn't even put out a flag yesterday, which is so unlike us. We just don't want to be here anymore. So, time to get serious about getting the house ready to sell, and finding a new one. I feel like I am in a good place with food right now, so hopefully the stress of moving won't be too much.
> 
> I am up 2 pounds from Friday, but I am sure it's a girl thing. Hoping to be down by Friday.
> 
> Hope everyone is great!




Wow Rose!  I'll take my comments in order:
1.  I love the zumba on you tube, especially the girls from Hickory, NC.  They are really good!  I made a whole playlist of stuff they do to songs I like.  
2.  I actually thought about you watching Toy Story today!
3.  I remarked to DH - well, I'd planned on going through some of the girls toys today.  That won't be happening now.  Can't imagine how you did it!
4.  Selling your house?  Major move!  Are you going to try to stay in the same area, just a different neighborhood?  If you don't like the place, and want to move, do it!  Sounds like a great change, we moved to our house about 8 months after DD2 was born.  I loved it then, and certain things I like, like being 1 block from school, .5 miles from the park, and in the middle of our little "town".  But somedays I wish we had a lot of land in the middle of nowhere!!!!

Hope you can hang in there through this week!
Taryn


----------



## brinalyn530

QOTD Saturday: What place do you dream of visiting someday. This can be anywhere in the World.
I Love  to travel  there are so many places we want to go, we are planning Italy and Greece for 2012, and maybe Hawaii in 2013. I would also love to go to France, Germany, Egypt, and Australia. Id like to see the Grand Canyon, but since Im afraid of heights, Ive always been too chicken to plan a trip there  its super cool to fly over though ! Of course, Id love to go to Disneyland and Disneyland Paris. Im going to try to plan a side trip to Disneyland on our way to Hawaii when we go. Im definitely going to be a traveling retiree  I may just sell the house and travel non-stop for a few years when Im older! Ill be the oldest backpacker in Europe  !

50sjayne  Great pic!

Rose  You look great too! Congrats on a great race!

Tricia1972  Wow, great loss!

Shelby  Welcome back.

QOTD for Sunday: What is your favorite summer activity to do with your family?
DS and I like to go to the pool, but since we dont have a neighborhood pool anymore we have to pay to go to the county pool.  Its a nice pool, but its kind of far away, its inconvenient (no loungers  really, its a freaking pool with no loungers!) and its usually crowded. So thats not really our favorite summer activity anymore. We do enjoy watching movies and playing video games together, even though we can do that all year; it seems to be more fun during the summer. Im not a very outdoorsy person and I dislike being sweaty and hot, so there arent many things I like to do during the summer that dont involve air conditioning !

Connie - Congrats on your great race too!

Tayrn  Yikes on the getting sick part! I have pretty bad motion sickness, so I totally understand how you felt  yuck . I hope you are feeling better.

Well, today was another busy day. Between oversleeping and helping with our company cookout I did not get much accomplished today at work. I will try to check in tomorrow, but Ill be pretty busy catching up with work so I may not get to talk to you guys again until Wednesday. Have a great rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## tigger813

flipflopmom said:


> Wow Rose!  I'll take my comments in order:
> 1.  I love the zumba on you tube, especially the girls from Hickory, NC.  They are really good!  I made a whole playlist of stuff they do to songs I like.



OMG! I grew up in Hickory, NC! Moved to MA when I was 9, 31 years ago! THe winner of the last, Last Comic Standing was from there! I'll have to look that up! I would love to get into Zumba!


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> Great job





mikamah said:


> Whoo hoo!! That is awesome!!





lisah0711 said:


> Sounds like a great race, Connie!





brinalyn530 said:


> Connie - Congrats on your great race too!



Thank you so much, ladies! 



flipflopmom said:


> Sounds like a fun time.  Bet you felt hardcore slogging through the mud!  Good time, too!  You all motivate me to try to find a race somewhere, I still haven't done an official one yet.  Maybe one on the horizon would be a motivator!  Great job Connie!



You should do it! Having my next race on the calendar really helps me stick to my training plan. Otherwise, I'd get way too lazy and not get any exercise to speak of. Go for it!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I would have been freaking about the mud in my new shoes! I have a spot from who knows what and it's driving me crazy! Glad everything came out in the wash. How was running on gravel?



The gravel was fine. The route was posted online last Thursday and it was marked on a satellite photo like from google earth or something. I could tell it wasn't on a paved road, but I could see some kind of path. I wasn't sure what to expect, but it turned out to be a jogging path. It made for a really pretty run down by the lake. (I don't know that anyone would want to look, but here is the course map: http://www.ci.the-colony.tx.us/lbl/documents/Liberty10KRoute.pdf)


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> OMG! I grew up in Hickory, NC! Moved to MA when I was 9, 31 years ago! THe winner of the last, Last Comic Standing was from there! I'll have to look that up! I would love to get into Zumba!



He used to be in a Dodge commercial.  I can hear him now saying Hickry!  When we went by a sign for Hickory off 77 on our way to WDW, with both said "Hickry"  Too funny!


----------



## Connie96

Boy, it has been a busy weekend! After spending Friday and Saturday in Dallas for my race, my nieces spent Saturday night and all day Sunday with us. DH, DD, my sister, nieces and I all went out to dinner and to the park for the fireworks. We got home about 11:00 last night. And, since DD fell asleep in the car, she wound up going straight to bed still in her clothes. We all slept late this morning and then decided at the last minute to join my sister, her girls and my other sister's two kids at the zoo this morning followed by a late lunch. Once again, DD went straight from the car to her bed to finish her nap. 

So, here it is, 6:30 in the evening and nothing remotely productive has occurred during my 4-day weekend. Oh well. It's been a ton of fun! Back to real life. First thing in the morning...


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> Well, we saw Toy Story last night. I must say I picked the worst night to go--the Reds have finally returned from there verrrrrrry lonnnnnnng road trip. I am glad, because it saved me a doctors visit, but goodness, I cried through almost the entire movie. The part where Andy's room was empty--OMG! I won't say anything else, because I know people haven't seen it yet. Let's just say if that would have come out last year when DS was getting ready to go to college, I would have had to get up and leave the theatre. I thought it was a wonderful movie, very well done.
> 
> Then today I bagged up stuff for good will that has been accumulating in our spare BR and found a ton of stuff that DS had put in there. More waterworks! The good news is Mike took a pickup truck full of stuff to good will. We are slowly getting organized. We had a very emotional discussion last night, but I think we are definitely going to buy a new house. We stayed here for DS, we wanted him to have some consistency growing up, but we have outgrown the neighborhood. Mike pointed out we didn't even put out a flag yesterday, which is so unlike us. We just don't want to be here anymore. So, time to get serious about getting the house ready to sell, and finding a new one. I feel like I am in a good place with food right now, so hopefully the stress of moving won't be too much.


  I'm sure it will be emotional packing up and moving with all the memories you've had there, but it sounds like it's the right thing for you and your husband.  So good that you know it.  Good luck with the house shopping and getting your house ready to put on the market.  



brinalyn530 said:


> Im not a very outdoorsy person and I dislike being sweaty and hot, so there arent many things I like to do during the summer that dont involve air conditioning !


I am enjoying my new air conditioner right now.  I only had one in the bedroom and it broke 2 summers ago, so we went without last year, pretty cool summer here, but so far this year it's been so hot so today we went to home depot and bought a new one, and I am so excited to sleep tonight.  I was a bit cranky yesterday with the heat, and I know I wouldn't make the rest of the week with temps in the 90s without killing someone.   Luckily, my computer is in the bedroom, so I'll be checking in here more often. 



flipflopmom said:


> Your kid sounds like mine.  I wish I had their energy!!!  And good for you on recognizing those liquid calories counted up!
> 
> 
> Well, the cookout was a blimp on my journey!  I ate half of a chicken breast, some corn on the cob, green peppers, green beans, and one of DH's aunt makes this salad that we call Dorito salad.  It literally has 2 inches of doritos on the bottom, and some on the top.  But the middle is really good, with pinto beans, corn kernels, onions, and green peppers.  Maybe ranch dressing, or something like it.  I ate a LOT of this salad, but none of the Doritos mushed in with it.  I felt good about my food choices, until I hit the desserts.  MIL made a parfait with red and blue jello, strawberries, blueberries and cool whip.  It was good, and probably not too terribly bad.  Only drank lots of water.  UNTIL I got to these bars she makes, similar to rice crispie treats, but they have peanut butter, butterscotch, and topped with chocolate.  I ate several of these during the day, but in 1 inch squares at a time.  Spent a lot of time playing in the pool.  I haven't weighed yet, but it can't be good.  Hoping all the corn, beans, and other veggies will help things to move away soon!
> 
> On a side note:  I've noticed that my weight is at it's lowest around noon.  Anyone else have this?  My first thing in the morning weight is usually up, but after coffee and moving around a bit, it's lower.  I always thought first thing in the morning weight was your lowest.


Unfortunately the fun summer frozen drinks are wicked high in points.  Also, mikes hard lemonades- 5 points each.    Today, I went back light beer, 2 points.  Gotta get serious again.  
Sounds like you did great at the cookout.  It's all about making choice, and making this a lifestyle.  Those bars sound awesome, and by eating small pieces at a time, I'm sure you kept it in check.  I like to think about how I used to eat until I was stuffed, without out any thought of how many calories I was consuming, and know how much better I am doing, even on those challenging days when I do indulge a bit much. 



cclovesdis said:


> I tried to fall back to sleep, but no luck. So, I exercised!  I did 35 minutes on the Wii Fit+ and burned over 150 calories. I did some Free Run and the Island Lap. This time, the Wii actually registered my movements and I had a good "Burn Rate."


Awesome job on getting up and exercising rather than tossing and turning for an hour.  



Nicole786 said:


> Haven't lost weight in a month so I can't get out of the 190s which is really frustrating!!  I'm changing up my excersize this week, going from just running to alternating running and weights/circuit.  Hope this helps!!


Sounds like a good plan to mix things up a little. Hang in there on the scale not moving, at least it's not going up.  Maintaining is highly underrated, though it can be frustrating.  Hope you see a change on the scale this week.  



lisah0711 said:


> Now that you've got this holiday week-end behind you, I bet you can get into ONE-derland before vacation!    But the pressure is going to start building here keeping that trip a secret from Michael until the last minute!


Thanks, Lisa.  I know I can do it if I can just set my mind to it.  I have 7 weeks.  I know what to do.  I'm already planning where I'll do my runs when we're away in maine.  So funny, I was talking to a patient the other day who runs marathons, and his daughter is 17, and wants to run a race with him, so I was telling him about the disney princess, and what a wonderful memory that would be if he took her to run that for her first big race.  He was so nice, but probably thought i was such a disney freak.  Doing the princess is really such a big motivator too.  



Tricia1972 said:


> I was up until 1:30 am babysitting the aquarium.  Literally.  I happened to get up for a few minutes around 11:30 and checked on our very pregnant fish who'd been freaking out before I went to bed.
> 
> She was in labor, and with babies already in the breeder box, it was nearly impossible to get her in.
> 
> Enter Tricia with her amazing rescue net.
> 
> Our OTHER pregnant fish ate a lot of the babies    but I managed to save 11 of the new babies.


congrats on the new fish.  Jeez, I always thought having fish would be a low maintenance pet, but I guess not.  Glad we went with the guinea pig.  



Ltl Mermaid said:


> I have been eating horribly, stress eating due to all of the family drama, which is NOT an excuse and I am NOT happy with myself right now. I feel bloated but I can't seem to stop eating junk!
> 
> I hope to get back on track soon, wish me luck and I will check in later today or tomorrow!


 Hugs to you and I hope things settle down soon.  Hang in there. 



flipflopmom said:


> I know it was a 3-D movie, which is more expensive.  But just to get the four of us in was $40.  How does that compare to the rest of the country?
> 
> Then the popcorn and drinks.  I KNEW I shouldn't have left DH to get them.  2 HUGE, refillable even, bags 2 HUGE refillable sodas (I haven't had a soda since January! ) and 2 small drinks for the girls.
> 
> We spend $70 at the movies at noon.


We saw it in an Imax 3d theater and it was 12$ each.  I am one to sneak in drinks and candy though, and just buy the popcorn.  It's crazy the prices these days.  Glad you enjoyed the movie.  

We went to our last bbq of the weekend, and as I planned to get on track, I did only have 2 light beers, and stayed away from the chips.  I didn't journal my food today, so I probably did nibble more than I wanted to.  Tomorrow is back to work, which is easier for me to get into a healthier routine.  I went out this morning for a run/walk with michael, but instead of scootering, he wanted to run/walk with me.  I likes to sprint for a minute then stop and take a break, so I ended up running ahead and turning back and circling around him, so I was moving the whole time.  It worked out much better rather than getting frustrated with him.  We were out for 40 minutes, before it got too hot.  

Have a nice evening. Stay cool. We're going to watch a movie on the computer in my bedroom tonight and enjoy my new air conditioner.


----------



## N&B'smom

Hey gang.  I have to confess, with my follow up at the Oncologist (I have to go every 6 months) looming tomorrow, my head has not been in the game.  Not to mention I feel SUPER bloated and have no idea why.  Anyway...I'm ready though...my appt is tomorrow and we always go to PF Changs afterward.  We go to the Dr, go shopping and go there for an early dinner.  I already know that is happening tomorrow.  

I just ordered myself a Jillian Michael's DVD - 30 Day Shred.....anyone else doing it or have done it?????  Exercise will play a key roll in this for me and I need something like that because my schedule just doesn't allow for much more.  I'm curious if anyone else has had success with it???????

On a happy note ...my DD6 donated her hair to Locks of Love for the second time.  (first time was when she was 3)  She donated 12 inches of hair!!!  I'm so proud of her!!!  She had hair down to her butt and now she has a sassy little bob! 

Anyway...I haven't been around much lately as we're having some internet issues at home (plus I was away).  I'm at work now so I figured I'd check in while I could!!!


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> On a side note:  I've noticed that my weight is at it's lowest around noon.  Anyone else have this?  My first thing in the morning weight is usually up, but after coffee and moving around a bit, it's lower.  I always thought first thing in the morning weight was your lowest.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!  Going to work on my TR and dining review until the family wakes up!



I'm definitely lighter late morning or early afternoon.  It is often as much as 2 lbs.



N&B'smom said:


> Hey gang.  I have to confess, with my follow up at the Oncologist (I have to go every 6 months) looming tomorrow, my head has not been in the game.  Not to mention I feel SUPER bloated and have no idea why.  Anyway...I'm ready though...my appt is tomorrow and we always go to PF Changs afterward.  We go to the Dr, go shopping and go there for an early dinner.  I already know that is happening tomorrow.
> 
> I just ordered myself a Jillian Michael's DVD - 30 Day Shred.....anyone else doing it or have done it?????  Exercise will play a key roll in this for me and I need something like that because my schedule just doesn't allow for much more.  I'm curious if anyone else has had success with it???????
> 
> On a happy note ...my DD6 donated her hair to Locks of Love for the second time.  (first time was when she was 3)  She donated 12 inches of hair!!!  I'm so proud of her!!!  She had hair down to her butt and now she has a sassy little bob!
> 
> Anyway...I haven't been around much lately as we're having some internet issues at home (plus I was away).  I'm at work now so I figured I'd check in while I could!!!



Good luck at the Oncologist


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening Everyone!

I had a very good day today! I spent 75 minutes in the pool, plus my morning Wii workout. I am hoping to do something similar tomorrow.

I have a few minutes now so I am going to finally reply to some of you. I really have no idea where my times goes over the weekend. I did manage to clean out more of my bookshelf than I had hoped. I never touched the basement, but I did do another project that took precedent as it needs to be ready for tomorrow afternoon.

I ended up drinking at least 10 8 oz. glasses of water plus 1 can of diet soda today. I was hoping for more, but I think that's plenty. I will aim for at least 10 glasses of water tomorrow as well. I need to get better about spreading them out throughout the day. I'm sure you all know why.

Have a great day tomorrow!



DaniB said:


> So yesterday was a new start for my husband & I (as he had gained weight as well).  I'm sure the past 2 days he's sweated off weight while putting up the pool.
> 
> And today, I think, I have been re-motivated!  I went clothes shopping!!!!
> 
> I have not purchased a single clothing item since January, and it turns out I did lose a size!  My shirts are a 1X now, and my waist is 20 (1X).



Way to go on dropping a size! Good luck recommitting on this journey to a healthy lifestyle. You CAN and WILL do this! 



my3princes said:


> QOTD for Sunday:  What is your favorite summer activity to do with your family?



Definitely swimming in our pool or the neighbor's pool!



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I am glad to say the scale keeps sliding down, bit by bit.  I am super worried about this picnic at MIL and FIL's today. It is with MIL's family, and all 3 of her sisters and her watch what you put on your plate, and make it into a mini competition -"Did you try my.....?"  "I made this because you liked it so much last year, and brought another bowl for you to take home with you."  "Now you know you have to try some of my...."  Ugh.  The problem is, they are all really good cooks.  FIL is barbecueing chicken, which is enough without the 3 tables of salads, casseroles, desserts.   I am going to TRY to be as strong as possible without hurting feelings!  Maybe if they are all standing guard over the table, they won't see what makes it to the trash can!



You are doing great getting back down to your pre-WDW weight! Your determination is such an inspiration.

I've been reading, but haven't had time to reply until now. You did great at the party!



Tricia1972 said:


> No secret other than this is my first big loss since I started, and initially weight seems to come off easily for me (between water, and initial fat).
> 
> The next 60 lbs are going to be a bear.



My favorite thing to say: You CAN and WILL do this!



lisah0711 said:


> Hope that you have a great, OP day, too, CC!



Thanks! Hope you had a great day yesterday!



jbm02 said:


> Favorite summer activity: a stay-cation in our backyard, hanging out in the pool with DH and kids.  I really don't think there is anything better!!



 I could spend hours in the pool just chilling.



sahbushka said:


> Hi all.  It has been a tough summer so far.  I have been losing and gaining the same bit though I think I am down a hint overall.  So far July has been ok.  I am trying to think of it as a fresh start (again) but I know it will be hard with my birthday coming up next week.  Hope you all have a safe and healthy 4th.  I am thinking of stopping by subway on the way to the party to get me a healthy filling option.
> 
> SarahMay



I love Subway! You are doing great! Sorry to hear that you are struggling. Happy Birthday!



Tricia1972 said:


> This has always been one of my favorite quotes from the time I was a child.  I thought that it may help you.
> 
> "Marilla, isn't it nice to think that tomorrow is a new day with no  mistakes in it yet?"  From Anne of Green Gables



What a great quote! I definitely need to remember that one!



Rose&Mike said:


> Here's the way I look at it. One meal/afternoon is not a failure. So last night when I went to the ballpark and had beer, french fries with ailoi mayo sauce for dipping and hummus, I did not fail. I chose it. Was it healthy--nope, ok the hummus was ok, but the rest--no nutritional value. Am I up a bit today. Yep. But I did not fail. I don't do this everyday anymore and that's what makes the difference. If I ate and drank like that everyday I would be back where I was in January. So you have to choose what it is you're going to do tonight. There is not a bad choice. You could get a pb and j or a salad at home before you go and say no to the theatre food or you can make reasonable choices there, enjoy them and get back with the healthy choices tomorrow. The lesson in all this is to not beat yourself up no matter what you choose.



WONDERFUL REPLY! THANK YOU!!!!



Connie96 said:


> Oh my goodness. This is the first time I've had a chance to catch up around here since Friday. My mom and I got up about 5:30 Saturday morning and headed out to the race site at 6:30. The parking was about a half mile from the packet pick-up and starting line, so we were warmed up long before starting time. It was still sprinkling a bit when we arrived, and it was MUDDY! Sticky muddy. But, it stopped raining pretty quick and held off the rest of the morning. The cloud cover remained, so the temperature was nice although it was really very humid. Anyway... I finished my first ever 10K in 1:08:38. Other than walking long enough to drink a cup of water at each of the two aid stations, I ran the entire length of the race. I couldn't believe that i ran the whole time. I was kinda thinking that I'd have an even better time since I did run the whole way, but I still came in about where I thought I would. All in all, I thought it was a very successful event. Thank you so much for all the good wishes. You guys are great!



Great time! Congrats!



pinkle said:


> Hi  everyone!!!
> I am back from my first summer vavation....i didn't weigh in until this morning....I'm up 2lbs.  I'm not too impressed, I have really need to get it together.  I haven't got caught up on my thread yet, I'm still doing laundry ......I will maybe hop ontonight.  I just needed to confess my weight gain, confession is good for the soul.
> talk to everyone soon.  Stay focused



Like Lisah said, you'll lose 2 lbs very quickly. I think lots of us would agree with the value of water.



my3princes said:


> We went to a big family gathering today.  I did really well with eating, lots of fruit, no bun on the hamburger and only a small amount of homemade mac and cheese.  I did try a few small desserts, but not nearly what I would have consumed.  We also took the peddleboat out.  That was a workout and I snorkeled several hundred yards so I feel like I got a workout in



You did do REALLY well! I think there's a lot of benefit in realizing how far we've come. Yes, I may have went over my points for the day, but by 5, not 50. 



mikamah said:


> I actually ate fairly well last night, but consumed a few pina coladas, so any calories saved on the food was counteracted with the drinks.  We had a really fun night, and were exhausted today.  We just relaxed at my brothers and swam in his pool this afternoon, and when we came home around 6, I took a 2 hour nap on the couch while michael watched a movie.  That kid doesn't sleep.  He was up til after midnight, and up at 6:30 this morning, and just went to bed at 9.  I snacked today away, chicken wings, leftover shrimp dip, blueberry cake, congo bars, a little vegie dip for good measure, and a couple mikes hard lemonades.  Not an on program day, that's for sure.  We are going to start tomorrow off with a run/walk and then clean the house.  We have a cookout in the afternoon, but I'm driving, so I won't be drinking, and I'm going to get back on track tomorrow.  I have 7 weeks til my vacation, and I want to get to onederland, which is 11 pounds away.  I know I can do it if I buckle down.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.  Have a nice night.



You'll reach your goal. I know it!



flipflopmom said:


> That is great advice.  I was reading an article that talked about the "diet vs. lifestyle" mindset the other day, and how people with a "diet" mindset statistically almost always put it back on. If this is the way we are going to life for the rest of our lives, it is unrealistic to think we are not going to have meals/days/ that aren't the healthiest.  Choose to do it then, then choose the lifestyle again the next meal.
> 
> Going to work on my TR and dining review until the family wakes up!



Would you be willing to post a link to the article or note where you read it? I'd love to read it. Also, I read your dining review. Thanks for sharing! I've been trying to keep up with your TR too. I have no idea where the time goes. Your TR is great too!



Nicole786 said:


> Haven't lost weight in a month so I can't get out of the 190s which is really frustrating!!  I'm changing up my excersize this week, going from just running to alternating running and weights/circuit.  Hope this helps!!



Sounds like a good plan!



Tricia1972 said:


> I was up until 1:30 am babysitting the aquarium.  Literally.  I happened to get up for a few minutes around 11:30 and checked on our very pregnant fish who'd been freaking out before I went to bed.
> 
> She was in labor, and with babies already in the breeder box, it was nearly impossible to get her in.
> 
> Enter Tricia with her amazing rescue net.
> 
> Our OTHER pregnant fish ate a lot of the babies    but I managed to save 11 of the new babies.
> 
> Anyone need some Tropical Fish?  We have lots now! (I shouldn't have checked on the stupid tank and then most of the fish would be gone through natural selection.  However I am a bleeding heart and as soon as I saw babies, I had to save them  )
> 
> Today, I am sure, it will be hard to keep motivated.  When I am tired, I treat food like fuel and I like sugary fuel!!
> 
> Do most people have off today?  My husband had to go into work (He manages a lube center in town), but will be coming home early if it's slow.



Sorry, my parents have a no fish rule.  You had one busy, but rewarding night!



DaniB said:


> My kids are so bummed (me too!).  Hubby had a 4-day weekend and worked at putting up the pool.  Today was suppose to be the first day for the kids to use the pool.  Only he phoned this morning (from work) and said NO!    Two of the supporting posts "sunk" into the dirt enough that the level went down further on one side.  He and my dad will fix it this evening.  Lovely... I had to break that news this morning.  They're kids - they don't "really" understand why they can't use it.



How disappointing! I hope they are successful tonight!



tiki23 said:


> Congrats to cclovesdis - this week's winner of the BLC!



Thanks!



Ltl Mermaid said:


> OMG things have been crazy and I have been missing my Disboards fix. Some family stuff came up and I was out of town until just yesterday! I have missed the weigh in the past 2 weeks but will be participating again this week, though I am not looking forward to stepping on the scale.
> 
> I have been eating horribly, stress eating due to all of the family drama, which is NOT an excuse and I am NOT happy with myself right now. I feel bloated but I can't seem to stop eating junk!
> 
> I hope to get back on track soon, wish me luck and I will check in later today or tomorrow!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good 4th!



Glad to hear from you! I have a feeling you will get a few recommendations for water. You CAN and WILL do this!



tigger813 said:


> Just had to fix a "bad" drink as I was getting aggravated at everything! Oven won't ignite so I couldn't make anything decent for lunch. Repair place is closed for the holiday so along with working I have to have them come and hopefully just replace the igniter on the oven! Ended up making some pasta, some sauce and some chicken teriyaki meatballs! Sweating like crazy as it's about 97 outside! I think I'll have water and ground turkey and pasta salad the rest of the day! After my next drink!



Stay cool! Hope all worked out with your oven!



flipflopmom said:


> Back from TS3.  Yes, DH and I BOTH cried.  We rarely go to the movies, in fact, this was DD2 - age 3.5 first trip to the theatres.  Now I remember why.  I know it was a 3-D movie, which is more expensive.  But just to get the four of us in was $40.  How does that compare to the rest of the country?
> 
> Then the popcorn and drinks.  I KNEW I shouldn't have left DH to get them.  2 HUGE, refillable even, bags 2 HUGE refillable sodas (I haven't had a soda since January! ) and 2 small drinks for the girls.
> 
> We spend $70 at the movies at noon.
> 
> DH was disappointed in the movie, he didn't think it was as good as the first two.  But he had laughed at me when I commented that from what I'd read from the losers, I'd better grab some tissues.  Then, I could tell he was weapy eyed when we left!
> 
> Oh well.  Took a curvy backroad home so DD would fall asleep and nap, came home, and promptly got sick - curves, butter, and soda do NOT mix!  Thinking about taking a nap while she does!
> 
> Have a great afternoon.
> Taryn



Hope you are feeling better!



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks CC. Hope you continue to feel better!
> 
> Here is part of my playlist:
> Bulletproof--LaRoux
> I'll be you--the Replacements
> Lose Yourself-eminem
> escapade--janet jackson
> into the groove--madonna
> boom boom pow
> heartbreak beat-pychidelic furs
> save it for later--english beat
> behind the wall of sleep-smithereens (LOVE  this song!)
> stronger--kanye west
> under pressure--david bowie
> imma be
> 1985--bowling for soup
> cuts you up--peter murphy
> so whatcha want--beastie boys
> c'mon c'mon--von blondies
> runaway--bon jovi
> hey soul sister--train
> 
> I love my music!!!!



Thanks! And, thanks for sharing your music list! I got an MP3 player for Christmas and the only things I've downloaded are the C25K podcasts. Inspiration is greatly appreciated.



brinalyn530 said:


> QOTD Saturday: What place do you dream of visiting someday. This can be anywhere in the World.
> I Love  to travel  there are so many places we want to go, we are planning Italy and Greece for 2012, and maybe Hawaii in 2013. I would also love to go to France, Germany, Egypt, and Australia. Id like to see the Grand Canyon, but since Im afraid of heights, Ive always been too chicken to plan a trip there  its super cool to fly over though ! Of course, Id love to go to Disneyland and Disneyland Paris. Im going to try to plan a side trip to Disneyland on our way to Hawaii when we go. Im definitely going to be a traveling retiree  I may just sell the house and travel non-stop for a few years when Im older! Ill be the oldest backpacker in Europe  !



The Grand Canyon is so beautiful. I am afraid of heights. As in, I don't like stepstools. I did fine there as long as I stayed about five feet from the canyon wall. I think you can do it!



tigger813 said:


> OMG! I grew up in Hickory, NC! Moved to MA when I was 9, 31 years ago! THe winner of the last, Last Comic Standing was from there! I'll have to look that up! I would love to get into Zumba!



Zumba is such a good workout! There is a place near my house that offers 10 classes for $50. I think that's a good deal considering the cost of a gym membership around here that offers classes. Of course, youtube sounds like a great idea, especially to help me learn the moves. It's a nice challenge for me as far as workout difficulties go, but very rewarding.



Connie96 said:


> Boy, it has been a busy weekend! After spending Friday and Saturday in Dallas for my race, my nieces spent Saturday night and all day Sunday with us. DH, DD, my sister, nieces and I all went out to dinner and to the park for the fireworks. We got home about 11:00 last night. And, since DD fell asleep in the car, she wound up going straight to bed still in her clothes. We all slept late this morning and then decided at the last minute to join my sister, her girls and my other sister's two kids at the zoo this morning followed by a late lunch. Once again, DD went straight from the car to her bed to finish her nap.



I wish we had a zoo nearby. I was just reading that some zoos let people walk around in the morning, like a mall does.



mikamah said:


> I like to think about how I used to eat until I was stuffed, without out any thought of how many calories I was consuming, and know how much better I am doing, even on those challenging days when I do indulge a bit much.
> 
> Awesome job on getting up and exercising rather than tossing and turning for an hour.



Thanks! I am planning a morning workout for tomorrow too!

I was just replying to Deb about how important it is for us to know how we have changed on this journey.


----------



## my3princes

It was very hot here today, it is supposed to stay that way all week   We ended up putting air conditioners in the bedroom windows.  We hadn't needed them thus far.  I did a bit of carpentry today too, that added to the heat.    We ended up bringing dinner to my parents house and cooking there.  It was a nice evening around the pool.  My brother's family was there too.  I have a feeling it won't be our only trip to grandma's this week.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD Tuesday:  Since there has been much discussion about Toy Story 3 (which we have yet to see )...What is your favorite Disney Movie of all time?  Part 2:  What is your favorite Disney television program?


Favorite Movie:  Pirate's of the Caribbean
Favorite TV program:  The Wonderful World of Disney (yep, from my childhood)


----------



## flipflopmom

CC - I think it was this month's issue of Allure!    I looked online, and the articles aren't available yet.  There was an article about how long you have to lose weight, and how much you can realistically lose in that time frame.  I am pretty sure the statement was in there.



my3princes said:


> QOTD Tuesday:  Since there has been much discussion about Toy Story 3 (which we have yet to see )...What is your favorite Disney Movie of all time?  Part 2:  What is your favorite Disney television program?



I CAN'T DO THIS!! 
*Cinderella*, for the obvious. 
I've always loved *Snow White*, love the Dwarfs!
* Mary Poppins* holds lots of fond memories of watching it one day at school, cutting up with my friends, singing the songs, and my girls love it!
*Little Mermaid* - LOVE IT, and so does DD2, 
*Lady and the Tramp*, because of the friendship, and DH gave me the VHS one night on a date when we first starting dating and he found out my love for disney, and we ate spaghetti and meatballs that night.   
*UP* because it reminds me of my parents and their love for each other, 
the *Toy Stories*, because my girls love it, and it gives warm fuzzies. 
*Lilo and Stitch*, first movie we took DD1 to see.   
*Nemo * because Dory is so funny, and a dear friend of ours had an issue with memory loss after a serious horse riding accident, and sounded just like her! 
*Beauty and the Beast* - I love the food scenes!  
*Lion King* because it reminds me of FOTLK.  
And finally, the *Hannah Montana* movie, because DD1 and I went to see it, and we really needed some non-little sister bonding time, it was a day I'll cherish forever.

See, that's why I am a Disney freak.  I could go on, but I'll stop for now. 

Disney television show?  I loved Wonderful World of Disney as a child.  But I tend to think of Disney channel, which is always on at my house.  In fact, Phineas and Ferb are on now!  I like them, and pretty much all the Disney channel lineup! 

Just finished my ZUMBA for the night.  My abs will be feeling it in the morning, those girls believe in body rolls! 

Night everyone!


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> QOTD Tuesday:  Since there has been much discussion about Toy Story 3 (which we have yet to see )...What is your favorite Disney Movie of all time?  Part 2:  What is your favorite Disney television program?



Favorite Disney movie??? Yeah, that's just unanswerable. POTC is fantastic. I love Meet the Robinsons. There are so many "favorites" in my head right now, I can't possibly pick.
I'm not sure what MY favorite Disney TV show is, but the fave in our house right now is Mickey Mouse Clubhouse. DD watches it every morning.

(Was there a QOTD for Monday? Maybe I skimmed too fast, but I just didn't see one.)


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning Everyone!

I have a few minutes so I thought I'd pop in this morning. I am happy to report that I am down a bit more. Drinking water is definitely helping. I've already had 5.5 8 oz. glasses this morning. I needed 3 just during my workout. I am so proud of myself. I did 2 10 min. "Free Runs" on the Wii Fit+ this morning, plus other exercises so in 45 minutes I burned 200+ calories. It was a great morning!

Have a wonderful day!



N&B'smom said:


> Hey gang.  I have to confess, with my follow up at the Oncologist (I have to go every 6 months) looming tomorrow, my head has not been in the game.  Not to mention I feel SUPER bloated and have no idea why.  Anyway...I'm ready though...my appt is tomorrow and we always go to PF Changs afterward.  We go to the Dr, go shopping and go there for an early dinner.  I already know that is happening tomorrow.
> 
> I just ordered myself a Jillian Michael's DVD - 30 Day Shred.....anyone else doing it or have done it?????  Exercise will play a key roll in this for me and I need something like that because my schedule just doesn't allow for much more.  I'm curious if anyone else has had success with it???????
> 
> On a happy note ...my DD6 donated her hair to Locks of Love for the second time.  (first time was when she was 3)  She donated 12 inches of hair!!!  I'm so proud of her!!!  She had hair down to her butt and now she has a sassy little bob!
> 
> Anyway...I haven't been around much lately as we're having some internet issues at home (plus I was away).  I'm at work now so I figured I'd check in while I could!!!



 for your appointment today! DD6 sounds like such a sweetie. I've donated my hair too, but I think it's so much more special when a little one does. There's just something about a 3 year old helping someone like that.



my3princes said:


> It was very hot here today, it is supposed to stay that way all week   We ended up putting air conditioners in the bedroom windows.  We hadn't needed them thus far.  I did a bit of carpentry today too, that added to the heat.    We ended up bringing dinner to my parents house and cooking there.  It was a nice evening around the pool.  My brother's family was there too.  I have a feeling it won't be our only trip to grandma's this week.



Stay cool!



my3princes said:


> QOTD Tuesday:  Since there has been much discussion about Toy Story 3 (which we have yet to see )...What is your favorite Disney Movie of all time?  Part 2:  What is your favorite Disney television program?



I don't think I've watched a Disney movie I didn't love! TV show: I loved watching the Mickey Mouse Club when I was younger. My dad would have me watch it when I woke up way before I was supposed to and he was trying to get ready for work.



flipflopmom said:


> CC - I think it was this month's issue of Allure!    I looked online, and the articles aren't available yet.  There was an article about how long you have to lose weight, and how much you can realistically lose in that time frame.  I am pretty sure the statement was in there.



Thanks! Your story about _Lady and the Tramp_, how sweet!




Off to get ready for work!


----------



## sherry

QOTD- I like many Disney movies for many different reasons, love little references in the animated movies, I love hearing them and thinking "I don't remember that line".  Of course it isn't because I haven't heard it before, it's just that I forgot it!  Have a good day everyone.


----------



## mikamah

N&B'smom said:


> Hey gang.  I have to confess, with my follow up at the Oncologist (I have to go every 6 months) looming tomorrow, my head has not been in the game.  Not to mention I feel SUPER bloated and have no idea why.  Anyway...I'm ready though...my appt is tomorrow and we always go to PF Changs afterward.  We go to the Dr, go shopping and go there for an early dinner.  I already know that is happening tomorrow.
> 
> I just ordered myself a Jillian Michael's DVD - 30 Day Shred.....anyone else doing it or have done it?????  Exercise will play a key roll in this for me and I need something like that because my schedule just doesn't allow for much more.  I'm curious if anyone else has had success with it???????


I have the 30 day shred, and haven't done it in a while, but it's a fabulous workout.  I couldn't do all the exercises completely, like pushups, but I did the best I could, and I was covered in sweat after.  Good luck today at the Oncologists. 



my3princes said:


> It was very hot here today, it is supposed to stay that way all week   We ended up putting air conditioners in the bedroom windows.  We hadn't needed them thus far.  I did a bit of carpentry today too, that added to the heat.    We ended up bringing dinner to my parents house and cooking there.  It was a nice evening around the pool.  My brother's family was there too.  I have a feeling it won't be our only trip to grandma's this week.


Isn't it nice to have family with a pool.     We stop by my brothers a lot during these hot days.  Michael's going there all week instead of camp, so it's a perfect week for that.  



my3princes said:


> QOTD Tuesday:  Since there has been much discussion about Toy Story 3 (which we have yet to see )...What is your favorite Disney Movie of all time?  Part 2:  What is your favorite Disney television program?
> 
> 
> Favorite Movie:  Pirate's of the Caribbean
> Favorite TV program:  The Wonderful World of Disney (yep, from my childhood)


Great question.  I used to love the wonderful world of disney.  
For movies, It's hard to pick one- Finding Nemo, Toy Story movies, and Up.
Shows- Love the suite life of zack and cody.  



flipflopmom said:


> I CAN'T DO THIS!!
> *Cinderella*, for the obvious.
> I've always loved *Snow White*, love the Dwarfs!
> * Mary Poppins* holds lots of fond memories of watching it one day at school, cutting up with my friends, singing the songs, and my girls love it!
> *Little Mermaid* - LOVE IT, and so does DD2,
> *Lady and the Tramp*, because of the friendship, and DH gave me the VHS one night on a date when we first starting dating and he found out my love for disney, and we ate spaghetti and meatballs that night.
> *UP* because it reminds me of my parents and their love for each other,
> the *Toy Stories*, because my girls love it, and it gives warm fuzzies.
> *Lilo and Stitch*, first movie we took DD1 to see.
> *Nemo * because Dory is so funny, and a dear friend of ours had an issue with memory loss after a serious horse riding accident, and sounded just like her!
> *Beauty and the Beast* - I love the food scenes!
> *Lion King* because it reminds me of FOTLK.
> And finally, the *Hannah Montana* movie, because DD1 and I went to see it, and we really needed some non-little sister bonding time, it was a day I'll cherish forever.
> 
> See, that's why I am a Disney freak.  I could go on, but I'll stop for now.
> 
> Disney television show?  I loved Wonderful World of Disney as a child.  But I tend to think of Disney channel, which is always on at my house.  In fact, Phineas and Ferb are on now!  I like them, and pretty much all the Disney channel lineup!


Love your list!!  So sweet, the Hannah Montana movie and special time with your oldest.  



cclovesdis said:


> I have a few minutes so I thought I'd pop in this morning. I am happy to report that I am down a bit more. Drinking water is definitely helping. I've already had 5.5 8 oz. glasses this morning. I needed 3 just during my workout. I am so proud of myself. I did 2 10 min. "Free Runs" on the Wii Fit+ this morning, plus other exercises so in 45 minutes I burned 200+ calories. It was a great morning!


Nice work.  I thought of you this morning as i hit the snooze alarm for the 3rd time, and got out of bed and did 30 min free step while i watched the news.  But I just wanted to lay in bed.

I stepped on the scale last night, and was up 7 pounds from friday, but this morning I'm only up 3 pounds.  Just to show what fluid and salt can do to ya.  3 days on plan could see those 3 pounds gone. Gotta drink plenty of water.  My feet and ankles felt so tight last night too.  I'm off to work now.  Have a great day.  Try to stay cool if it's a hot one where you are too.


----------



## N&B'smom

mikamah said:


> I have the 30 day shred, and haven't done it in a while, but it's a fabulous workout.  I couldn't do all the exercises completely, like pushups, but I did the best I could, and I was covered in sweat after.  Good luck today at the Oncologists.



Thanks for your well wishes and the info on 30 Day Shred.  I actually googled something last night and was able to watch the whole DVD online.    Kind of weird but, I wanted an idea of what to expect.   I won't be able to do pushups either....I had surgery on both wrists due to tears so I can't risk that happening again.  But the variation that's lower impact works fine too!   I can't WAIT to get the DVD, it will be arriving on Thursday with a set of hand weights.     SOOOOOOOO excited!!!


----------



## my3princes

Everyone has great responses to the QOTD.  We also found it so hard to narrow down our favorites.  I don't think there has ever been a Disney movie or show that we didn't like   It's fun reading about everyone's favorites

Another hot day here.  I'm sure we'll stay in the air conditioning most of the day and hopefully we'll get most of our packing done.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I feel like I am so far behind, I'm basically going to just answer the QOTD and start fresh!



my3princes said:


> Friday's QOTD:  How do you plan to stay on track over this holiday weekend.  Now is the time to think about it and for all of us to come up with a plan today that we can stick to this weekend.



Well, I didn't make one, per se. I knew I wanted to bring my own food to the family cookout Saturday (which I did), and Sunday I just let everything go. Yesterday I was mostly back on track, but did have a stray cookie or Babybel here and there. In retrospect, a more concrete plan would have been better. And I could have made one just for me. When I kept trying to get dh and my dad to commit to a menu, it was fruitless. No one had any idea what they wanted to eat. I should have planned to stick to my weekday food and just be done with it, because "on the fly" does not work well for me and weight loss. 



jenanderson said:


> *Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)! *
> 
> *PART TWO*
> Drinking water is back on our list this week because it is such an important habit to develop to help with healthy living and weight loss.  As a special prize for our COW this week, I have some GREAT Nike water bottles to add to our regular prizes (donated by RENThead09 - Thanks!).  Some times it takes an extra bit of motivation to get us going again.
> 
> Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one thing that motivates you to keep going or to get going again.  It can be a quote/saying, something you do, a photo you keep posted, etc.  Hopefully all these ideas will help people come up with new ways to motivate themselves when they need it!



Right now, it's my end of summer vacation. I really want to be smaller getting on the plane, seeing my SIL, and getting into the ride seats! My quote is from Stargate Atlantis, "There's still time to solve this thing. But you have to stop talking and start doing." I can plan anything within an inch of it's life -- it's the follow through that get's me. 



my3princes said:


> QOTD Saturday:  What place do you dream of visiting someday.  This can be anywhere in the World.



I dream of visiting Alexandria, the Greek Isles, Italy, and Spain. Sounds like I should start hinting to dh that a Mediterranean cruise would be a good way to celebrate something big, maybe 20 years of marriage?! 



my3princes said:


> QOTD for Sunday:  What is your favorite summer activity to do with your family?



We love to just be outside in our backyard. We set up an awning over our deck, and it really functions like having a room outdoors. We spend the weekends out there, grilling, talking, in the pool, playing games in the yard, we even bring the laptop out since our WiFi works there. We also like to walk on the beach, we don't do that nearly as often as we should. 



Nicole786 said:


> Haven't lost weight in a month so I can't get out of the 190s which is really frustrating!!  I'm changing up my excersize this week, going from just running to alternating running and weights/circuit.  Hope this helps!!
> 
> Does anyone have any good running music?  I recently downloaded "It's your life" by Francesca Battestelli (the song they play on the BL all the time) its funny when it comes on because I pretend i'm on the show lol



I have been where you are -- it took me forever to leave the 190s! I think sometimes it just takes awhile for your head and body to make the move. It will come. The songs motivating me right now (subject to change daily!) are:

The Middle -- Jimmy Eat World
I'm Still Standing -- Elton John
Keep the Fire Burnin' -- REO Speedwagon
That's All -- Phil Collins
Gotta Be Somebody -- Nickelback
Let's Get it Started -- B'eyed Peas



my3princes said:


> QOTD Tuesday:  Since there has been much discussion about Toy Story 3 (which we have yet to see )...What is your favorite Disney Movie of all time?  Part 2:  What is your favorite Disney television program?



Favorite Movie:  Beauty and the Beast
Favorite TV program:  This is harder, I tend to prefer Nickleodeon for kids shows...I guess I'll say "That's So Raven"

I hope everyone is off to a good start this week. Recovering from holidays can be hard. You just have to say "the past is the past", and work on the present with an eye to the future! 

I did laps around my office for about an hour this morning. Yoga was just cancelled for the whole month, so there goes my Tuesday workouts. I'll have to improvise some more...

I was going to eat really well today, but my colleague just convinced me to go to the Cheesecake Factory for lunch...I'll keep it to a dull roar. I'm definitely having trouble focusing enough to eat well lately. I can't wait until Thursday when I can run again. My eyes are better -- I don't think they're fully healed which has me a bit nervous, but I'm going to hope everything is well when it should be. I really don't want to have to go back and see an opthamologist...

Maria


----------



## keenercam

QOTD Saturday: What place do you dream of visiting someday. This can be anywhere in the World.

There are so many places I want to see and right now we are having a hard time coming up with a plan for the kids’ graduation trip next summer.   I’d love to see Greece and Ireland and Scotland.  And someday I’d really love to go to Australia.  I also want to see Tuscany and Paris.

QOTD for Sunday: What is your favorite summer activity to do with your family?

None of us particularly enjoys being out in the heat, but we also don’t love being housebound, so we’ll often do a mid-afternoon movie and then go home and have food on the grill.  Our schedule has been so “off” this summer because of DD’s full-time job and 2 graduate-level classes and DS’s commitments, too.  

QOTD Tuesday:.What is your favorite Disney Movie of all time? 

EEK!! It’s a toss-up between Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast and Toy Story.  

Part 2: What is your favorite Disney television program? 
I don’t usually watch TV, so I’m not sure I’ve seen any Disney TV shows.  

Great job on the new size, DaniB!! It is wonderful that you were able to find so many nice new clothing pieces.  How fun!

Connie – Congratulations on your race and the awesome finish time!!    How did your Mom do? Was she pleased with doing it at her own pace?

Nicole - -I think in the stickies at the top of the WISH forum, there is a sticky that has a link to a thread with lots of great running music.  Lately, whenever I hear “I’ve Got a Feeling” it really makes me miss running.  Others that are on my running mix include:
The Champion in Me by 3 Doors Down 
Ever, Ever After from Enchanted 
Gotta Be Somebody by Nickelback 
Live Like You Were Dying by Tim McGraw 
Holding Out for a Hero by Bonnie Tyler 
Bring Me to Life by Evanescence 
Stay With You by GooGoo Dolls 
Living In Fast Forward by Kenny Chesney 
Feel that Fire by Dierks Bentley.

Shelby – Your DD is a hero! What a sweetie to do that.  

Lovedvc - -Congratulations on making your goal!! That is just absolutely awesome and inspiring!! 

50sjayne – You look fabulous!!  How exciting it must be to see the results of all your hard work!

OMG! ROSE!!! You look absolutely wonderful!!  I can’t believe you think you have more to lose. Do you have fat toes?   Congratulations!!  And what an awesome finish time for your race.  

Tricia – Congratulations on your huge loss last week! Keep up the great effort!

I am so sorry for everyone I missed. I really WISH I’d gotten on this thread over the weekend instead of constantly eating.  I didn’t even step on the scale this morning because I knew it would be demoralizing.  Getting back on track and hoping to recoup some of my lost progress this week. 

My motivator to be good this week is that Howard and I are going to the Tim McGraw/Lady Antebellum concert Friday night  and I want to look my best in case Tim looks my way.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

I am determined to try and get healthy again as I am now at the heaviest I have ever been in my life.    Is it too late to join this challenge?

- Bill


----------



## maiziezoe

flipflopmom said:


> He used to be in a Dodge commercial.  I can hear him now saying Hickry!  When we went by a sign for Hickory off 77 on our way to WDW, with both said "Hickry"  Too funny!



That's so funny... last time we drove to Florida, we stopped to visit family in NC and drove through Hickory... we started saying "HICKRY" too! 

*QOTD Saturday: What place do you dream of visiting someday. This can be anywhere in the World.*

I lived in Germany when I was younger... I would love to go back there as an adult. I also want to go to the Netherlands and visit the town that is named after my family. And Maine. I want to go to Maine in the fall. 

*QOTD for Sunday: What is your favorite summer activity to do with your family?*

Shop? We do not really have a favorite activity. 
*
QOTD Tuesday:.What is your favorite Disney Movie of all time?*

Mary Poppins and Pete's Dragon

*Part 2: What is your favorite Disney television program?*

I like the kids shows... Handy Manny, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, etc. There is a new show called "Good Luck, Charlie" that is really cute. I won't allow my kids to watch Hannah Montana. Yuck.


----------



## lisah0711

DisneyTaylors said:


> I am determined to try and get healthy again as I am now at the heaviest I have ever been in my life.    Is it too late to join this challenge?
> 
> - Bill



 Bill!  Nope, it's never too late to join a BL challenge!    In the first few posts of this thread is the information about how our challenge works and feel free to let us know if you have any questions.  All you need to do is PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo.  You might also want to check out the COW (challenge of the week) in progress.

Good luck!


----------



## tigger813

Shelby- Best wishes!

Happy to say that it cost less than $300 to fix both the oven and the dryer! What a relief! I was terrified it would cost a lot!

Our thermometer is going back and forth between 100 and 103 degrees! It's just awful out there! I'm home from work. Kids are reading. Dad is sleeping.  Mom is reading. I'm catching up on stuff. I could really use a nap! Neighbor and I walked this morning. We are talking about possibly doing a 5 and/or 10K this fall. I need to read the info she sent me! 

Doing nothing else today! It's just too hot and humid! I need to grill our chicken to have with the pasta salad later!

Favorite Disney movie: Princess Diaries 1 and 2!

Favorite Disney show: Wonderful World of Disney (DH and I watched it every night when we were first married when we got in bed! I so wish they would bring it back or show it! We have bought some of the Disney Treasures DVDs that contains some of the things from the show!


----------



## Connie96

keenercam said:


> Connie  Congratulations on your race and the awesome finish time!!    How did your Mom do? Was she pleased with doing it at her own pace?



Well, aren't you sweet to ask! She did great. She walked the 5K in 51:37. And, yes, she did mention that, although she loves when DD walks with her, she really did enjoy walking on her own this time. I was really glad that she enjoyed herself. 

I've mentioned before that my mom can't run anymore due to health issues. She has spondolysis, a degeneration of the disc spaces between the vertebrae. Several years ago, she had surgery to fuse cadaver bone into a couple of spaces to keep them open, so that the nerves in between aren't crushed. At the time, there was an early experimental procedure that can correct the problem more permanently, but it wasn't available to her. We were reading during our trip about another woman who is running again after having had some kind of implant procedure. We are both really excited about doing further research to find out if Mom might now be a candidate for this procedure and if, once again, she may have running in her future.


----------



## brinalyn530

cclovesdis said:


> As in, I don't like stepstools. I did fine there as long as I stayed about five feet from the canyon wall. I think you can do it!


Thanks CC. I have trouble changing light bulbs, so I know exactly what you mean  ! Its on my bucket list, so Im sure Ill see it someday, but I think Ill wait until DS is older so I dont completely freak out every time he tries to look over  !

QOTD Tuesday: What is your favorite Disney Movie of all time? Part 2: What is your favorite Disney television program?
Movie is hard probably Snow White, but there are many others in a close tie for second place!
Show definitely Phineas and Ferb  so funny!

COW Part 2  I may be seeing a bunch of people I went to high school with either around Christmas or next spring. That has been my motivation for the past few days! But I really want to dig out some old pics of me and post them so I can see what I *should* look like, I think that will be pretty motivating too.

Shelby  I love Shred, I hope you like it too. Good luck at your appointment (today?) and hugs to your daughter for being so kind!

Today has been the day from hell from the minute I opened my eyes this morning - I cannot wait to get in bed tonight so this day will be done. Oddly enough, I've been really good with eating so far - that's the single highlight. Hopefully I can keep it up when I get home. Tomorrow won't be much fun either since I have to go to the bank and get a money issue straightened out, then go to another bank to open new accounts, then back to the first bank to promptly close my accounts there . I hate banks with a passion  .

Well, I have two things to finish up, then I'm going to try to get out of here. I need an adult beverage!

Have a great rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## keenercam

Connie -- Congrats to your Mom!!  That is wonderful. I hope you find that there is an option for further repair for her so that she can run again if she wants to.


----------



## JOANNEL

Happy Tuesday all!!!

I was so bad this week end. If it was there I ate it or drank it. I am so mad at myself. But today is another day and back on track I need to be!!

I went to the gym this am. It has been raining for two days so we didin;t get any walking on the beach in. Hopefully the weather will get better soon.


----------



## lisah0711

Good afternoon all!  

Seems like I am getting a late start on the DISboards today.  The dog was sick when I got up this morning and taking care of that took up all my DIS time.  She seems to be doing fine now that she got things out of her system.   Poor doggy!



Tricia1972 said:


> I was up until 1:30 am babysitting the aquarium.  Literally.  I happened to get up for a few minutes around 11:30 and checked on our very pregnant fish who'd been freaking out before I went to bed.
> 
> She was in labor, and with babies already in the breeder box, it was nearly impossible to get her in.
> 
> Enter Tricia with her amazing rescue net.
> 
> Our OTHER pregnant fish ate a lot of the babies but I managed to save 11 of the new babies.
> 
> Anyone need some Tropical Fish?  We have lots now! (I shouldn't have checked on the stupid tank and then most of the fish would be gone through natural selection.  However I am a bleeding heart and as soon as I saw babies, I had to save them)
> 
> Today, I am sure, it will be hard to keep motivated.  When I am tired, I treat food like fuel and I like sugary fuel!!
> 
> Do most people have off today?  My husband had to go into work (He manages a lube center in town), but will be coming home early if it's slow.



Good job on the fish rescue, Tricia!    We've always had an aquarium.  We are down to one very large sucker fish.  I am hardening my heart and making him live alone for the duration of his fish life.  I always feel sorry for the lone fish and get a couple more but not this time.  When this fish goes it will be the first time in 17 years that we haven't had an aquarium. 



DaniB said:


> Today was suppose to be the first day for the kids to use the pool.  Only he phoned this morning (from work) and said NO!    Two of the supporting posts "sunk" into the dirt enough that the level went down further on one side.  He and my dad will fix it this evening.  Lovely... I had to break that news this morning.  They're kids - they don't "really" understand why they can't use it.



Too bad about your pool -- hope it gets fixed soon!  



tiki23 said:


> Good work to those of you staying on track - I've been trying!
> 
> I've found that even though I am eating some things that I probably shouldn't, I am able to eat smaller portions without a twinge of regret or wanting to go back for more.  I can even say _no_ to many things that just aren't "calorie worthy" which is a huge step for me



Good job on the good choices!    That's when you know that you are making that all important lifestyle change!



Ltl Mermaid said:


> OMG things have been crazy and I have been missing my Disboards fix. Some family stuff came up and I was out of town until just yesterday! I have missed the weigh in the past 2 weeks but will be participating again this week, though I am not looking forward to stepping on the scale.
> 
> I have been eating horribly, stress eating due to all of the family drama, which is NOT an excuse and I am NOT happy with myself right now. I feel bloated but I can't seem to stop eating junk!
> 
> I hope to get back on track soon, wish me luck and I will check in later today or tomorrow!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good 4th!



Sorry about the family drama.    Hope things get better soon!  



tigger813 said:


> Bought some material so my mom can make me some tube tops. Also got some material so mom can make DD2 some dresses for the fall!



You are brave for wearing a tube top, Tracey, I was always afraid something is going to end up where it shouldn't!  



flipflopmom said:


> Oh well.  Took a curvy backroad home so DD would fall asleep and nap, came home, and promptly got sick - curves, butter, and soda do NOT mix!  Thinking about taking a nap while she does!



Hope that your DD feels better now!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Then today I bagged up stuff for good will that has been accumulating in our spare BR and found a ton of stuff that DS had put in there. More waterworks! The good news is Mike took a pickup truck full of stuff to good will. We are slowly getting organized. We had a very emotional discussion last night, but I think we are definitely going to buy a new house. We stayed here for DS, we wanted him to have some consistency growing up, but we have outgrown the neighborhood. Mike pointed out we didn't even put out a flag yesterday, which is so unlike us. We just don't want to be here anymore. So, time to get serious about getting the house ready to sell, and finding a new one. I feel like I am in a good place with food right now, so hopefully the stress of moving won't be too much.



It will be a big job to move but it sounds like you and Mike are both ready! 



Connie96 said:


> So, here it is, 6:30 in the evening and nothing remotely productive has occurred during my 4-day weekend. Oh well. It's been a ton of fun! Back to real life. First thing in the morning...



That's what holiday week-ends are for!   (Oh, BTW, I think running a 5K was very productive!)



mikamah said:


> I am enjoying my new air conditioner right now.  I only had one in the bedroom and it broke 2 summers ago, so we went without last year, pretty cool summer here, but so far this year it's been so hot so today we went to home depot and bought a new one, and I am so excited to sleep tonight.  I was a bit cranky yesterday with the heat, and I know I wouldn't make the rest of the week with temps in the 90s without killing someone.   Luckily, my computer is in the bedroom, so I'll be checking in here more often..



Sounds like you got your a/c in the nick of time!  



N&B'smom said:


> Hey gang.  I have to confess, with my follow up at the Oncologist (I have to go every 6 months) looming tomorrow, my head has not been in the game.  Not to mention I feel SUPER bloated and have no idea why.  Anyway...I'm ready though...my appt is tomorrow and we always go to PF Changs afterward.  We go to the Dr, go shopping and go there for an early dinner.  I already know that is happening tomorrow.



Best wishes for a good report from the oncologist, Shelby!  



my3princes said:


> QOTD Tuesday:  Since there has been much discussion about Toy Story 3 (which we have yet to see)...What is your favorite Disney Movie of all time?  Part 2:  What is your favorite Disney television program?



Okay, you do know, Deb, that we find it hard to pick one favorite of anything!  

Favorite Disney movie is a tough one.  I would have to go with Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl but there are really so many.  

Favorite Disney television program would be the old Wonderful World of Color that I watched every Sunday night growing up.  



cclovesdis said:


> I have a few minutes so I thought I'd pop in this morning. I am happy to report that I am down a bit more. Drinking water is definitely helping. I've already had 5.5 8 oz. glasses this morning. I needed 3 just during my workout. I am so proud of myself. I did 2 10 min. "Free Runs" on the Wii Fit+ this morning, plus other exercises so in 45 minutes I burned 200+ calories. It was a great morning!



 Hooray for a good start to your day!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I hope everyone is off to a good start this week. Recovering from holidays can be hard. *You just have to say "the past is the past", and work on the present with an eye to the future*!



So true!    Glad that your eyes are getting better.  



keenercam said:


> My motivator to be good this week is that Howard and I are going to the Tim McGraw/Lady Antebellum concert Friday night  and I want to look my best in case Tim looks my way.







tigger813 said:


> Doing nothing else today! It's just too hot and humid! I need to grill our chicken to have with the pasta salad later!



Try to stay cool, Tracey!  



brinalyn530 said:


> Today has been the day from hell from the minute I opened my eyes this morning - I cannot wait to get in bed tonight so this day will be done. Oddly enough, I've been really good with eating so far - that's the single highlight. Hopefully I can keep it up when I get home.



 Sorry for your bad day, Bree.  



JOANNEL said:


> I was so bad this week end. If it was there I ate it or drank it. I am so mad at myself. But today is another day and back on track I need to be!!



Today is another day and time for a new start!  

I've had a good OP day so far today.  Going to work hard to turn that into an OP week although that will be a little more challenging with guests and two birthdays this week.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## pinkle

Hey guys!  I still can't figure how to 'multi-quote'....I'm  a little slow catching on. 
Shelby....You've been on my mind today...hoping for some good news


----------



## Connie96

keenercam said:


> Connie -- Congrats to your Mom!!  That is wonderful. I hope you find that there is an option for further repair for her so that she can run again if she wants to.



Girl! You are too sweet! 



lisah0711 said:


> That's what holiday week-ends are for!   (Oh, BTW, I think running a 5K was very productive!)


Well, if the race was productive, it was in the just-for-me category. You should have seen me when I finally got home that evening - sacked out on the couch right in the middle of DD and 2 nieces watching movies and having a grand ole time.  And, there are actually a few things still in my bag laying on the chest at the foot of my bed. I simply HATE unpacking. It's on my list of things to do when I get home today...


----------



## N&B'smom

pinkle said:


> Hey guys!  I still can't figure how to 'multi-quote'....I'm  a little slow catching on.
> Shelby....You've been on my mind today...hoping for some good news



Thanks for thinking of me.  My appt went well, I will still need to call in 2 weeks to get the results of my PAP.  I'm used to it by now though, I'm ALMOST at the 4 year mark.    I'm just glad the appt is over and I won't tell you all what I had at PF Changs.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

lisah0711 said:


> Bill!  Nope, it's never too late to join a BL challenge!    In the first few posts of this thread is the information about how our challenge works and feel free to let us know if you have any questions.  All you need to do is PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo.  You might also want to check out the COW (challenge of the week) in progress.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you!    I am officially joined!  

- Bill


----------



## tigger813

DH and I just got back from the transfer station! Man, I feel sorry for anyone who lives down wind of that place! Man, worst smell!

Enjoyed my supper. Probably a bit too fattening with the dressing but it was cool and that's all that mattered today!

Did a mile on Walk It Out and then did 5-6 dances on Just Dance with the girls! 

Walking at 5:30 and again at 7 tomorrow morning! Gotta do it then as it will be 95 again tomorrow. Meeting DD2s friend at the lake at 1:15 tomorrow. Going to be stifling and we will be walking there as I don't have a parking pass and there probably won't be any place to park anyways by that time! Going to bake some coffee cake after my walks before it gets too hot!

Time for more water! Hope everyone is keeping hydrated!


----------



## my3princes

It has been sweltering hot here today.  The air conditioning can barely keep the house cool.  I spent the day packing the kids bags for the trip.  I also pulled out a bunch of misc stuff to throw in a bag.  I even took my middle son shopping as he had to have summer pjs.  He is the only kid that has to wear pjs everynight   I feel like I'm accomplishing something positive in this heat.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening!

I had another great day today! I can't wait to see if three's a charm tomorrow. It is supposed to be another hot day tomorrow so I will probably get in some more pool time. I "only" swam for 25 minutes today. Of course, I'm typing this outside and beginning to feel the heat and am debating whether or not to hit the water again. With tonight's swim, I got 70 minutes of exercise in for the day! I am hoping to do another 45 minutes on the Wii/balance board tomorrow morning as well. Thanks for thinking of me mikamah!

I have to remember my pedometer tomorrow. I know I walked a lot today, but it would have been so much better if I knew how much "a lot" was. Tomorrow will be a busy day at work and I'm likely to really rack up the steps.

I am hoping for a good weigh-in this week. I am on track so I'm optimistic. I decided to ask to be excused in light of my new diet. With Taryn's inspiration, I am going to share that I gained 5.5 pounds in about 2 days. I have lost some of it, but not all of it. I will be happy with being back to my starting weight for this challenge. 

Have a great day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## my3princes

I feel like I haven't responded much today.  I've been busy and truthfully am not feeling great this evening.  Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow. Of course we set a record high today so that isn't helping.  In any event I'm going to post tomorrow's QOTD

Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney song?  You know the one that plays and you can't help but think of your last Disney vacation. 

For me it's acuma matada (sorry about the spelling )  It brings me back to Animal Kingdom and the Lion King show


----------



## Octoberbride03

Hi everybody

Checking in after a few days away from the thread.  Work weekends are always nuts and draining.  

Official weigh in this week will be on Thurs.  last week found me back at my starting weight for this challenge.  I'm not sure I've lost any actual weight since then but my work pants are wanting my belt to go in another notch.  meanwhile my tummy says "not so fast buster" 

We've had a good week of incorporating more veggies into our dinners though so we've been somewhat successful.  


On the heat side here, it is wicked hot.  Got up to at least 101 at my house maybe a bit higher.  Forecast is for 102 tomorrow   And I've decided to use the heat to pick up a Gatorade habit.  Not only is my body rebelling against so much water, I'm not performing my best during my workouts.  I had 1 on Sun. and found myself working out much better.  Today I finished my ration of water and then worked out.  Used the gatorade to recover from that.  

Tomorrow I'm off and don't work again till next Sun.  So I may have the gatorade before working out and seeing how that works for me on an off day.


----------



## Octoberbride03

my3princes said:


> I feel like I haven't responded much today.  I've been busy and truthfully am not feeling great this evening.  Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow. Of course we set a record high today so that isn't helping.  In any event I'm going to post tomorrow's QOTD
> 
> Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney song?  You know the one that plays and you can't help but think of your last Disney vacation.
> 
> For me it's acuma matada (sorry about the spelling )  It brings me back to Animal Kingdom and the Lion King show




HAKUNA MATATA !!!


----------



## flipflopmom

N&B'smom said:


> Thanks for thinking of me.  My appt went well, I will still need to call in 2 weeks to get the results of my PAP.  I'm used to it by now though, I'm ALMOST at the 4 year mark.    I'm just glad the appt is over and I won't tell you all what I had at PF Changs.



Had you on my mind today!  Will be thinking of you over the next 2 weeks.  How often do you have to get it checked?



DisneyTaylors said:


> Thank you!    I am officially joined!
> 
> - Bill



Welcome!!!!!!



tigger813 said:


> Time for more water! Hope everyone is keeping hydrated!



I've had about a gallon today.  Whew!  You would think after a week at Disney I would be used to it, but it was too hot to run EARLY this morning!!



my3princes said:


> It has been sweltering hot here today.  The air conditioning can barely keep the house cool.  I spent the day packing the kids bags for the trip.  I also pulled out a bunch of misc stuff to throw in a bag.  I even took my middle son shopping as he had to have summer pjs.  He is the only kid that has to wear pjs everynight   I feel like I'm accomplishing something positive in this heat.



There must be a brutal heat wave across a large portion of the country.  It's miserable!



cclovesdis said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> I had another great day today! I am hoping for a good weigh-in this week. I am on track so I'm optimistic. I decided to ask to be excused in light of my new diet. With Taryn's inspiration, I am going to share that I gained 5.5 pounds in about 2 days. I have lost some of it, but not all of it. I will be happy with being back to my starting weight for this challenge.
> 
> CC



With all the salt you have had to add, I'm sure that's why.  Hopefully you can get a follow up appt. soon, and all will be well!!!

Well, I've had an exciting day - I became a GREAT AUNT!!!  My nephew is only 5 years younger than me, my brothers are a lot older than I am.  My nephew's wife gave birth at 9am to my first great-nephew!  He weighed 6lbs, 7 oz.... he was  few weeks early. We just got back from the hospital, he is sooo friggin cute!!!!  I just had to cuddle and smell him!!!!!

Went to dinner afterwards, had a huge salad with not a lot of dressing, but too many rolls, so that cancelled that out!

DH is back to work tomorrow, kids are at their grandparents.  Hoping to clean the carpets and maybe clean out their rooms before I retrieve them!


Wednesday QOTD:  I guess my favorite song would be the Wishes soundtrack!  Although, since our trip last week, DD2 has had me singing Zip A Dee Do Dah, since she since discovered Splash Mountain!  And I LOVE the welcome song from Main St, and Almost There from Princess and the Frog.  YEP!  They're all tied up in WDW memories!  

Have a great night everyone!
Taryn


----------



## Dahly

Hi All,  I was mostly a lurker in the last week, but wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone. Seems like there have been some ups and downs in terms of weight..and I was in the up category last Friday unfortunately. My eating was baaaad last week, as I took the week off from work and hung around the house with DS...which led to eating out 6 times  . I think I was pretty bloated Friday morning with the fast food. Drank lots of water and got in a decent amount of exercise over the weekend, and my midweek weigh-in this morning had me down what I was up last week, plus a bit more! So, big lesson to myself, stay away from the fast food, regardless of how much DS wants it.  Back to work today, which I never thought I would think was a good thing...but it means I am back on a regular eating schedule, with no time to run to one of the many eating places out there, so I am backing to planning meals ahead of time. That should get me back on track. 

Have a great evening everyone!
Dahly


----------



## lovedvc

I just wanted to see if anyone else gains weight during ovulation.  And if you do how much?  My weight since I weighed in on Friday has been off the wall and for absolutely no reason other than ovulation time.  It could also be the hot weather but I really don't feel swollen.  I just wanted to see who else feels crappy around this time.  I think my weight is up by like 3 - 4 lbs and I did not go overboard with my eating at all this weekend.


----------



## N&B'smom

flipflopmom said:


> Had you on my mind today!  Will be thinking of you over the next 2 weeks.  How often do you have to get it checked?



At first I had to go every 3 months.  Once I hit 3 years it was changed to every 6 months.  When I hit the 5 year mark it'll be once a year...I can't wait for that!!  Thanks for thinking of me and asking!!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Okay, I'm just squeaking in to get this posted on Tuesday (at least its still Tuesday where I am  ).  Haven't read anything except the PM's, and I'm impressed with how many people are sticking it out and reporting in over a holiday weekend!
Its a little late, but Happy Canada Day & Happy Independence Day to all those who were celebrating 

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  3
 (congrats PrincessBride6205 & Corrinak & 50sjayne!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------82!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 16
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 12
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 7
Excused------------------------- 2
weigh ins----------------------- 45
gains---------------------------- 14
maintains------------------------ 5
losses-------------------------- 25
new members --------------- 1 (the more the merrier!)


*Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 5!*
This weeks group loss = 31.3 pounds!
Average percentage of weight lost 0.39 % 
Total group weight loss so far 324.0 pounds!  
Lets see how fast we can reach 500 pounds!
    AWESOME!
*Retention Rate* (compared to the 78 weighins for our start weigh-in on May 28th)
(45+3+2)/ 78 = 60%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 5? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST which is also everybody over 1% *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 5 Superstars!!* 
#10- 1.01% - mommyof2Pirates  
#9- 1.06% - JOANNEL
#8- 1.18% - MJonesMBA2001
#7- 1.22% - A.Mickey 
#6- 1.38% - aamomma 
#5- 1.62% - jennz
#4- 2.19% - tigger813  
#3- 2.43% - lovedvc
#2- 2.50% - my3princes

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 4 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 4.24% - Tricia1972

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations *Tricia1972*!!! 
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   

We have done 5 out of 13 weeks, so the challenge is 46% complete. 
aamomma	25
bellaphia	15
bouldertcr	-30
brinalyn530	1
buzz5985	12
carmiedog	31
cclovesdis	9
Connie96	70
Dahly	31
disneymom2one	63
flipflopmom	60
Graciesmom77	-23
happysmyly	2
Illini Disney Girl	-13
Illini Disney Guy	14
jbm02	10
jenanderson	29
jennz	24
JOANNEL	88
keenercam	48
Kimkimba	3
Leleluvsdis	4
lisah0711	5
LMDisneygirl	28
lovedvc	107
LuvBaloo	9
maiziezoe	6
MinnieMouseMom	24
mommyof2Pirates	44
N&B'smom	10
NCRedding	-5
njcarita	32
nunzia	8
OctoberBride03	-5
Piglet18	21
planaholic	11
redwalker	17
RENThead09	-5
Rose&Mike	43
sahbushka	10
sherry	4
tigger813	27
tiki23	43
Tinker'n'Fun	24
Tricia1972	54
Worfiedoodles	84
wtpclc	25

_ 
Great job to all of you who lost this week. Some have lost a little some others alot. Even those of you who gained this week. I feel we are all winners today whatevere the circumstances are because we are choosing to try to make our health better. Even if you didnt get the results you were striving for at least you tried and its better than not trying at all. Continue to make good choices and get your body moving and you will do it.
by mommyof2Pirates
_


----------



## mikamah

LuvBaloo said:


> *Great job to all of you who lost this week. Some have lost a little some others alot. Even those of you who gained this week. I feel we are all winners today whatevere the circumstances are because we are choosing to try to make our health better. Even if you didnt get the results you were striving for at least you tried and its better than not trying at all. Continue to make good choices and get your body moving and you will do it.
> by mommyof2Pirates
> [/I]*


*This is so true.  I love the quotes you put after your weekly weighin posts.  They really are inspiring. 

Congrats to all our biggest losers!!!!



DisneyTaylors said:



			I am determined to try and get healthy again as I am now at the heaviest I have ever been in my life.    Is it too late to join this challenge?

- Bill
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard!!  



my3princes said:



			I feel like I haven't responded much today.  I've been busy and truthfully am not feeling great this evening.  Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow. Of course we set a record high today so that isn't helping.  In any event I'm going to post tomorrow's QOTD

Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney song?  You know the one that plays and you can't help but think of your last Disney vacation. 

Click to expand...

Hope you're feeling better soon, deb.  
I love Kiss the Girl from little mermaid.  I have a cd in my car called Country sings the best of Disney and it's on that.  Close second is  Some day my Prince will come.  (still waiting for him)

Did some wii fit this morning, and am now only 1.4 pounds above fridays weight. With the heat, it's so tempting to skip any exercise, but I'm really trying to focus and get back on track.  If I don't go in work early tomorrow we will get out and run/walk in the am.   I'm working 9-1 this morning and will pick up pizza for the kids on my way home, and I'm going to get a chicken kabob salad, half for lunch and half for supper.  

Have a great day everyone!!*


----------



## flipflopmom

lovedvc said:


> I just wanted to see if anyone else gains weight during ovulation.  And if you do how much?  .



I think someone did mention that one time, maybe pjilla?  Hoping all returns to normal for you soon!



N&B'smom said:


> At first I had to go every 3 months.  Once I hit 3 years it was changed to every 6 months.  When I hit the 5 year mark it'll be once a year...I can't wait for that!!  Thanks for thinking of me and asking!!



That's great!  I know 5 years will be a huge milestone for you, and I'm sure those bi-yearly checks are stressful, but at the same time relieving,too.  



Dahly said:


> Drank lots of water and got in a decent amount of exercise over the weekend, and my midweek weigh-in this morning had me down what I was up last week, plus a bit more! So, big lesson to myself, stay away from the fast food, regardless of how much DS wants it.  Dahly



That's AWESOME that you got it off, plus some, so quickly! 



mikamah said:


> Close second is  Some day my Prince will come.  (still waiting for him)



He's out there, just hang in there.  Maybe a new pair of shoes would be lifechanging for you, too.  

Morning everyone!  No girls at home, sure is quiet!  Just finished paying bills.   I hate that!  I have lots of money, for about 2 days until the bills are paid.  But I am THANKFUL that I am able to pay them!  

Thrilled that I am 1 pound from regaining... I mean getting (new start, Taryn) my 50lb clippie!  With all the housework I plan to do today, and DH back at work, it should be easier.  I swear that man adds so much weight to me!  I eat a lot less when he's not around!  I love him, though.   

Off with a trash bag to DD1's room while she is gone.  UGH.  I dread it.  If you don't hear back from me by lunchtime, someone call EMS!  Or Ghostbusters!

Have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## sherry

86 degrees at 6 am today!!  Decided to stay in and do wii fit, I have been walking in the mornings, but not today!

QOTD-I have some disney music from the rides, splash mountain, and haunted mansion take me immediately to those rides.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

my3princes said:


> Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney song?  You know the one that plays and you can't help but think of your last Disney vacation.



This is going to sound weird because I don't even like Splash Mountain, but it's "Zippity Doo Dah". I think it's because I listen to DISradio most of the day, so I hear it over and over...the other one that just makes me happy is the theme to "Soarin", and of course "Beauty and the Beast". 

I got in over an hour of brisk "office walking" before anyone else showed up today. Pesky co-workers! The guy who used to come in at 9:30 started showing up an hour early, which means the 1.5 hrs I had planned turned into 69 minutes. But, I am happy I got that in! I left my house before 7 so I would hopefully have time to move. Even with eating at the Cheesecake Factory yesterday I was down this morning, which made me happy. I did pretty well, I had unsweetened green iced tea, Vietnamese summer rolls (I only ate 2), a couple pieces of bread, and then...then I didn't do so well...I had a piece of raspberry lemon cheesecake.  It was yummy, and I swear I sweated most of it off on the 1.5M walk back to the office in the middle of the 97 degree day...  I had a salad with grilled chicken breast for my dinner, followed by angel food cake with strawberries. I was sound asleep by 9:30, I think the heat wore me out. 

I have my usual menu today (plus one leftover summer roll), and we're having stir-fry grilled veggies and chicken for dinner, followed by more angel food cake and strawberries. I am hopeful for another loss tomorrow, particularly since tomorrow I can put in my contacts and run again! 

Congrats to all our losers, maintainers and yes, especially the gainers! It's much harder to report a gain and keep going, summer heat is making everyone cranky and miserable -- just keep swimming , and remember to smile -- you will feel better! 

I have to watch a  2-hr webinar now, so no time for individual replies -- everyone have a great Wednesday!

Maria


----------



## DaniB

The pool is a big success with the kids of course!  Had 4 of them splashing around yesterday for 3 1/2 hours!!  Man, I was dripping sitting in the shade keeping an eye on the kids.  They had a blast though!

My daughter went for a sleep-over at Nanna's last night, so my son had a friend sleep over.  I would have thought between all the walking & swimming yesterday he would be exhausted, but no - 10pm at night he's lying in bed, playing his NDS while his friend sleeps.     Then they both woke up at 6am!!!!

The boys just finished watching some more Donald Duck short-clips and asked if they can go back in the pool.  I told them in another hour.



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I've had an exciting day - I became a GREAT AUNT!!!  My nephew is only 5 years younger than me, my brothers are a lot older than I am.  My nephew's wife gave birth at 9am to my first great-nephew!  He weighed 6lbs, 7 oz.... he was  few weeks early. We just got back from the hospital, he is sooo friggin cute!!!!  I just had to cuddle and smell him!!!!!



Congrats!!!   Every time I see a baby I wish my kids were that size again.



LuvBaloo said:


> We have done 5 out of 13 weeks, so the challenge is 46% complete.



Five weeks already?  Wow, time moves fast!  Any chance of finding out what my starting weight was?  I forgot to write it down.   I know I have not lost much, but I'm curious what the difference is.


----------



## DaniB

pinkle said:


> Hey guys!  I still can't figure how to 'multi-quote'....I'm  a little slow catching on.



This might have already been answered, but just in case - here you go.

At the bottom of a post, on the right hand side, there should be a button with the world "quote".  Right beside that is another button with the symbols "+ on it.

If you are wanting to make multiple quotes - click on that "+ each time to "mark" a post as one that you want to quote.  When you are ready to post your own message, just click the POST REPLY button at the end of the page and all the quotes will fill in.  Then you sort of "clean" them up a bit and add your own text.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thoughts of cool air for all you folks in places where it is hot.  

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, Tricia1972!    And congratulation to all of us who are sticking with this challenge even as the weather gets wicked hot and holidays roll around!  We are all winners for sticking it out and working on our health goals!  

Will we make it to 500 pound lost by the end of the challenge?    We still have quite a few weeks left but we are going to have to work hard to make that happen.



pinkle said:


> Hey guys!  I still can't figure how to 'multi-quote'....I'm  a little slow catching on.



At the bottom right hand corner of each post are a couple of boxes, one is Quote and another has a " and + on it.  Click on the button with the " + on it for each post you want to quote, then hit reply.  You have to be logged in to see the " + button.  Each quote will show in the reply box -- make sure it starts with 





USERNAME said:


> and ends with [ / QUOTE ] (not spread out like this) or your quotes will look funny.
> 
> Hope that helps -- give it a try!
> 
> 
> 
> Connie96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if the race was productive, it was in the just-for-me category. You should have seen me when I finally got home that evening - sacked out on the couch right in the middle of DD and 2 nieces watching movies and having a grand ole time.  And, there are actually a few things still in my bag laying on the chest at the foot of my bed. I simply HATE unpacking. It's on my list of things to do when I get home today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely think things just for you are in the productive category -- who else can take care of all those people?  If it makes you feel any better I still have three suitcases from our DL trip 10 days ago to finish unpacking -- I tell myself I am saving time since we need them in less than three weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> N&B'smom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me.  My appt went well, I will still need to call in 2 weeks to get the results of my PAP.  I'm used to it by now though, I'm ALMOST at the 4 year mark.  I'm just glad the appt is over and I won't tell you all what I had at PF Changs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> , Shelby.  Sending good thoughts your way.
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyTaylors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I am officially joined!
> 
> - Bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!   Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I just got back from the transfer station! Man, I feel sorry for anyone who lives down wind of that place! Man, worst smell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My DH and I have romantic dates at the transfer station too.
> 
> 
> 
> my3princes said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been sweltering hot here today.  The air conditioning can barely keep the house cool.  I spent the day packing the kids bags for the trip.  I also pulled out a bunch of misc stuff to throw in a bag.  I even took my middle son shopping as he had to have summer pjs.  He is the only kid that has to wear pjs everynight I feel like I'm accomplishing something positive in this heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope things cool down soon!
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had another great day today! I can't wait to see if three's a charm tomorrow. It is supposed to be another hot day tomorrow so I will probably get in some more pool time. I "only" swam for 25 minutes today. Of course, I'm typing this outside and beginning to feel the heat and am debating whether or not to hit the water again. With tonight's swim, I got 70 minutes of exercise in for the day! I am hoping to do another 45 minutes on the Wii/balance board tomorrow morning as well. Thanks for thinking of me mikamah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go, CC, go!
> 
> 
> 
> Octoberbride03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Official weigh in this week will be on Thurs.  last week found me back at my starting weight for this challenge.  I'm not sure I've lost any actual weight since then but my work pants are wanting my belt to go in another notch.  meanwhile my tummy says "not so fast buster"
> 
> We've had a good week of incorporating more veggies into our dinners though so we've been somewhat successful.
> 
> On the heat side here, it is wicked hot.  Got up to at least 101 at my house maybe a bit higher.  Forecast is for 102 tomorrow.   And I've decided to use the heat to pick up a Gatorade habit.  Not only is my body rebelling against so much water, I'm not performing my best during my workouts.  I had 1 on Sun. and found myself working out much better.  Today I finished my ration of water and then worked out.  Used the gatorade to recover from that.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm off and don't work again till next Sun.  So I may have the gatorade before working out and seeing how that works for me on an off day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep cool and if you are at starting weight again, it means you haven't gained this summer.  That is always a plus!
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've had an exciting day - I became a GREAT AUNT!!!  My nephew is only 5 years younger than me, my brothers are a lot older than I am.  My nephew's wife gave birth at 9am to my first great-nephew!  He weighed 6lbs, 7 oz.... he was  few weeks early. We just got back from the hospital, he is sooo friggin cute!!!!  I just had to cuddle and smell him!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, that new baby smell!    Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Dahly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,  I was mostly a lurker in the last week, but wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone. Seems like there have been some ups and downs in terms of weight..and I was in the up category last Friday unfortunately. My eating was baaaad last week, as I took the week off from work and hung around the house with DS...which led to eating out 6 times  . I think I was pretty bloated Friday morning with the fast food. Drank lots of water and got in a decent amount of exercise over the weekend, and my midweek weigh-in this morning had me down what I was up last week, plus a bit more! So, big lesson to myself, stay away from the fast food, regardless of how much DS wants it.  Back to work today, which I never thought I would think was a good thing...but it means I am back on a regular eating schedule, with no time to run to one of the many eating places out there, so I am backing to planning meals ahead of time. That should get me back on track.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!
> Dahly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to pick yourself up and get headed back in the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> lovedvc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to see if anyone else gains weight during ovulation.  And if you do how much?  My weight since I weighed in on Friday has been off the wall and for absolutely no reason other than ovulation time.  It could also be the hot weather but I really don't feel swollen.  I just wanted to see who else feels crappy around this time.  I think my weight is up by like 3 - 4 lbs and I did not go overboard with my eating at all this weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have anything to offer but a .
> 
> 
> 
> LuvBaloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Great job to all of you who lost this week. Some have lost a little some others alot. Even those of you who gained this week. I feel we are all winners today whatevere the circumstances are because we are choosing to try to make our health better. Even if you didnt get the results you were striving for at least you tried and its better than not trying at all. Continue to make good choices and get your body moving and you will do it.
> by mommyof2Pirates
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this quote -- too bad that Lindsay is on vacation this week.
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close second is  Some day my Prince will come.  (still waiting for him)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, you just need a nice guy!    I figure a Prince isn't going to replace the roll on the toilet paper or take the trash out for you.   You need a regular, nice guy for that sort of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 86 degrees at 6 am today!!  Decided to stay in and do wii fit, I have been walking in the mornings, but not today!
> 
> QOTD-I have some disney music from the rides, splash mountain, and haunted mansion take me immediately to those rides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never get tired of listening to Disney music.
> 
> 
> 
> Worfiedoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to sound weird because I don't even like Splash Mountain, but it's "Zippity Doo Dah". I think it's because I listen to DISradio most of the day, so I hear it over and over...the other one that just makes me happy is the theme to "Soarin", and of course "Beauty and the Beast".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call DisRadio the Splash channel sometimes -- they play it over and over.  On Subsonic Radio they have a whole channel devoted to Soarin' as well as an instrumental station for those times it's not too good to have "Yo ho, yo ho" coming out of your speakers.
> 
> Going to pick up my Mom and sister at the airport this afternoon for a little visit.  DS is so excited he can hardly stand it and he just saw them both in December at WDW.
> 
> Have a great day all and stay cool!
Click to expand...


----------



## my3princes

Congrats Tricia.  Great Job.  That is a huge % weight loss for one week 



mikamah said:


> This is so true.  I love the quotes you put after your weekly weighin posts.  They really are inspiring.
> 
> Congrats to all our biggest losers!!!!
> 
> Welcome aboard!!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon, deb.
> I love Kiss the Girl from little mermaid.  I have a cd in my car called Country sings the best of Disney and it's on that.  Close second is  Some day my Prince will come.  (still waiting for him)
> 
> Did some wii fit this morning, and am now only 1.4 pounds above fridays weight. With the heat, it's so tempting to skip any exercise, but I'm really trying to focus and get back on track.  If I don't go in work early tomorrow we will get out and run/walk in the am.   I'm working 9-1 this morning and will pick up pizza for the kids on my way home, and I'm going to get a chicken kabob salad, half for lunch and half for supper.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



You're doing great.  Stick with the exercise and food plan, you can do it 



flipflopmom said:


> I think someone did mention that one time, maybe pjilla?  Hoping all returns to normal for you soon!
> 
> 
> 
> That's great!  I know 5 years will be a huge milestone for you, and I'm sure those bi-yearly checks are stressful, but at the same time relieving,too.
> 
> 
> 
> That's AWESOME that you got it off, plus some, so quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> He's out there, just hang in there.  Maybe a new pair of shoes would be lifechanging for you, too.
> 
> Morning everyone!  No girls at home, sure is quiet!  Just finished paying bills.   I hate that!  I have lots of money, for about 2 days until the bills are paid.  But I am THANKFUL that I am able to pay them!
> 
> Thrilled that I am 1 pound from regaining... I mean getting (new start, Taryn) my 50lb clippie!  With all the housework I plan to do today, and DH back at work, it should be easier.  I swear that man adds so much weight to me!  I eat a lot less when he's not around!  I love him, though.
> 
> Off with a trash bag to DD1's room while she is gone.  UGH.  I dread it.  If you don't hear back from me by lunchtime, someone call EMS!  Or Ghostbusters!
> 
> Have a great day!
> Taryn



Housework is excellent exercise.  You'll have that 50 lbs clippie again in no time.  I'm hoping to get my 60 lb clippie back soon.



Worfiedoodles said:


> This is going to sound weird because I don't even like Splash Mountain, but it's "Zippity Doo Dah". I think it's because I listen to DISradio most of the day, so I hear it over and over...the other one that just makes me happy is the theme to "Soarin", and of course "Beauty and the Beast".
> 
> I got in over an hour of brisk "office walking" before anyone else showed up today. Pesky co-workers! The guy who used to come in at 9:30 started showing up an hour early, which means the 1.5 hrs I had planned turned into 69 minutes. But, I am happy I got that in! I left my house before 7 so I would hopefully have time to move. Even with eating at the Cheesecake Factory yesterday I was down this morning, which made me happy. I did pretty well, I had unsweetened green iced tea, Vietnamese summer rolls (I only ate 2), a couple pieces of bread, and then...then I didn't do so well...I had a piece of raspberry lemon cheesecake.  It was yummy, and I swear I sweated most of it off on the 1.5M walk back to the office in the middle of the 97 degree day...  I had a salad with grilled chicken breast for my dinner, followed by angel food cake with strawberries. I was sound asleep by 9:30, I think the heat wore me out.
> 
> I have my usual menu today (plus one leftover summer roll), and we're having stir-fry grilled veggies and chicken for dinner, followed by more angel food cake and strawberries. I am hopeful for another loss tomorrow, particularly since tomorrow I can put in my contacts and run again!
> 
> Congrats to all our losers, maintainers and yes, especially the gainers! It's much harder to report a gain and keep going, summer heat is making everyone cranky and miserable -- just keep swimming , and remember to smile -- you will feel better!
> 
> I have to watch a  2-hr webinar now, so no time for individual replies -- everyone have a great Wednesday!
> 
> Maria



Isn't it awful how coworkers or work in general can impeded our exercise   Good for you for getting some in


----------



## my3princes

Another hot day here, probably a record breaker.  We have a couple of errands to run then we'll hit the pool for awhile.  I have to work tonight, but at least there is air conditioning.


----------



## tigger813

Congrats to all the losers! Glad I finished 4th though i probably won't make it at all this week as I gained quite a bit on sunday and monday

Walked 5 miles so far today including almost a 1/2 mile jogging before it got too hot! Going to be walking another mile to the lake in 90 minutes for a playdate. My deck says 97 degrees and the weather station locally says 91. I'm grumpy and the kids are being impatient! It will be a quick trip to the lake if this keeps up.

Trying to think of ways to cool the house even more using curtains/blankets in the hallway/stairway. I'll have to run to the hardware store later to find one.

Time to make myself some lunch, probably just a smoothy and make the girls something. ALso want to make my coffee cake!

Stay cool and hydrated!


----------



## Piglet18

mikamah said:


> I love Kiss the Girl from little mermaid.  I have a cd in my car called Country sings the best of Disney and it's on that.  Close second is  Some day my Prince will come.  (still waiting for him)



Oh, I love that CD! All those versions of the song are great! I used to have it, but then I lent it to someone and I can't remember who... suffice it to say that it was a long time ago. I think it is gone. Thanks for reminding me... I think I will have to find it somewhere again - maybe time to order it on amazon!


----------



## tigger813

Forgot the QOTD: I love In the Big Blue World from Nemo the Musical! We saw the show on our last trip and I bought the soundtrack on the way out!

Just had a strawberry yogurt smoothie and need a little something else before we start our walk to the lake!


----------



## lisah0711

tigger813 said:


> Trying to think of ways to cool the house even more using curtains/blankets in the hallway/stairway. I'll have to run to the hardware store later to find one.



Tracey, try a tension rod and a twin sheet.  I just open the side of the seam at the top of the sheet and slide it on -- no sewing!


----------



## tigger813

lisah0711 said:


> Tracey, try a tension rod and a twin sheet.  I just open the side of the seam at the top of the sheet and slide it on -- no sewing!



That's what we are thinking! Time to pack up the towels and get the sunscreen on and get the water ready to take with us!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Shelby--sending good thoughts your way for good test results. The waiting is so hard, I can only imagine.

Lisa--thanks for suggesting subsonic. I have it on now.  I wish I could do it at work, but we have a pretty strict internet policy. Hope the doggie is doing better.




Worfiedoodles said:


> I was going to eat really well today, but my colleague just convinced me to go to the Cheesecake Factory for lunch...I'll keep it to a dull roar. I'm definitely having trouble focusing enough to eat well lately. I can't wait until Thursday when I can run again. My eyes are better -- I don't think they're fully healed which has me a bit nervous, but I'm going to hope everything is well when it should be. I really don't want to have to go back and see an opthamologist...
> 
> Maria


Yea for Thursday, Maria! Hope your run is great!


keenercam said:


> OMG! ROSE!!! You look absolutely wonderful!!  I cant believe you think you have more to lose. Do you have fat toes?   Congratulations!!  And what an awesome finish time for your race.
> 
> I am so sorry for everyone I missed. I really WISH Id gotten on this thread over the weekend instead of constantly eating.  I didnt even step on the scale this morning because I knew it would be demoralizing.  Getting back on track and hoping to recoup some of my lost progress this week.
> 
> My motivator to be good this week is that Howard and I are going to the Tim McGraw/Lady Antebellum concert Friday night  and I want to look my best in case Tim looks my way.


Thanks Cam! That was the perfect thing to say. I have been flirting with lower and lower numbers in my head, which is not a good thing. I am going to stick with the goal I set for now. I had a small aha moment about all this yesterday, which I'll save for another time. 

Hope you have a great time at the concert!



DisneyTaylors said:


> I am determined to try and get healthy again as I am now at the heaviest I have ever been in my life.    Is it too late to join this challenge?
> 
> - Bill


Welcome Bill! I have found the more I post, the more I stay on track. Hang in there, you can do it!



tigger813 said:


> !
> 
> Happy to say that it cost less than $300 to fix both the oven and the dryer! What a relief! I was terrified it would cost a lot!
> 
> Our thermometer is going back and forth between 100 and 103 degrees! It's just awful out there! I'm home from work. Kids are reading. Dad is sleeping.  Mom is reading. I'm catching up on stuff. I could really use a nap! Neighbor and I walked this morning. We are talking about possibly doing a 5 and/or 10K this fall. I need to read the info she sent me!


Glad everything is fixed Tracey! Try to stay cool.



brinalyn530 said:


> Today has been the day from hell from the minute I opened my eyes this morning - I cannot wait to get in bed tonight so this day will be done. Oddly enough, I've been really good with eating so far - that's the single highlight. Hopefully I can keep it up when I get home. Tomorrow won't be much fun either since I have to go to the bank and get a money issue straightened out, then go to another bank to open new accounts, then back to the first bank to promptly close my accounts there . I hate banks with a passion  .
> 
> Well, I have two things to finish up, then I'm going to try to get out of here. I need an adult beverage!
> 
> Have a great rest of the day everyone!
> 
> Bree


Hope today is better.



JOANNEL said:


> Happy Tuesday all!!!
> 
> I was so bad this week end. If it was there I ate it or drank it. I am so mad at myself. But today is another day and back on track I need to be!!
> 
> I went to the gym this am. It has been raining for two days so we didin;t get any walking on the beach in. Hopefully the weather will get better soon.


Today is a new day. Hope you are able to get back on track!



Connie96 said:


> Girl! You are too sweet!
> 
> 
> Well, if the race was productive, it was in the just-for-me category. You should have seen me when I finally got home that evening - sacked out on the couch right in the middle of DD and 2 nieces watching movies and having a grand ole time.  And, there are actually a few things still in my bag laying on the chest at the foot of my bed. I simply HATE unpacking. It's on my list of things to do when I get home today...


We are terrible about unpacking. It's not unusual for it to take several weeks for everything to get back to it's place when we get home.


my3princes said:


> It has been sweltering hot here today.  The air conditioning can barely keep the house cool.  I spent the day packing the kids bags for the trip.  I also pulled out a bunch of misc stuff to throw in a bag.  I even took my middle son shopping as he had to have summer pjs.  He is the only kid that has to wear pjs everynight   I feel like I'm accomplishing something positive in this heat.


My ds wore jammies until high school. Now he just sleeps in his boxers. Stay cool!



cclovesdis said:


> I am hoping for a good weigh-in this week. I am on track so I'm optimistic. I decided to ask to be excused in light of my new diet. With Taryn's inspiration, I am going to share that I gained 5.5 pounds in about 2 days. I have lost some of it, but not all of it. I will be happy with being back to my starting weight for this challenge.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow!
> 
> CC



Here's to good weigh ins this week!



Dahly said:


> Hi All,  I was mostly a lurker in the last week, but wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone. Seems like there have been some ups and downs in terms of weight..and I was in the up category last Friday unfortunately. My eating was baaaad last week, as I took the week off from work and hung around the house with DS...which led to eating out 6 times  . I think I was pretty bloated Friday morning with the fast food. Drank lots of water and got in a decent amount of exercise over the weekend, and my midweek weigh-in this morning had me down what I was up last week, plus a bit more! So, big lesson to myself, stay away from the fast food, regardless of how much DS wants it.  Back to work today, which I never thought I would think was a good thing...but it means I am back on a regular eating schedule, with no time to run to one of the many eating places out there, so I am backing to planning meals ahead of time. That should get me back on track.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!
> Dahly


Eating out kills my weight loss. Even if I'm making reasonable choices, the salt is awful. Hope this week is better, but it sounds like you had fun with your DS!



flipflopmom said:


> Thrilled that I am 1 pound from regaining... I mean getting (new start, Taryn) my 50lb clippie!  With all the housework I plan to do today, and DH back at work, it should be easier.  I swear that man adds so much weight to me!  I eat a lot less when he's not around!  I love him, though.
> 
> Off with a trash bag to DD1's room while she is gone.  UGH.  I dread it.  If you don't hear back from me by lunchtime, someone call EMS!  Or Ghostbusters!
> 
> Have a great day!
> Taryn


Fingers crossed for "new" clippies!

Congrats to all the Losers--especially Tricia!

I start my off week today. They started interviewing to fill my position yesterday, so hoping to be in my new job and regular schedule in a couple of weeks! Mike and I ran after work yesterday--the temp at 6:15 was 95. We went slow--the slowest run since we've been running together, but I am happy to say we ran the entire 4 miles!!!! Felt like this was a break through, because we're training for the Wine and Dine, and there is a good possibility it will be HOT! We walked at the beginning and end for a total of 6 miles. Today I did strength and 3.2 on the elliptical. 

QOTD--I love the music from Spectromagic--it's my favorite parade!

Hope everyone has a great day. I'll check back in later!


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney song?  You know the one that plays and you can't help but think of your last Disney vacation.



I listen to Mouse World Radio all the time. And, it's not a song but the one thing that instantly transports me back to WDW (complete with goosebumps) is:

Please stand clear of the doors. Por favor manténganse alejado de las puertas. 

Oh, and also, the WDW Today music - we always listen to that on the TV while we're getting ready to hit the parks, so when I hear it on MWR, I can feel the anticipation of a great day.


----------



## brinalyn530

Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite Disney song? You know the one that plays and you can't help but think of your last Disney vacation.
Again, its hard to pick a favorite but I guess mine would probably be Beauty and the Beast. Its my favorite show at WDW and we sang that song when I was in chorus in middle school, so its kind of special to me. But I love all the Little Mermaid and Aladdin songs too. 

Congrats to all the biggest losers this week, especially Tricia  !

Kathy  Im still waiting for mine, too! Maybe we should go shoe shopping  ! 

Rose  Thanks! I'm going to make my DS give me a big hug later cause I really could use one IRL!

I am so ready for this week to be over. I got the bank situation dealt with yesterday afternoon because I was just fuming and couldnt wait until today. Now I get to do all the fun stuff like unlinking accounts, canceling automatic payments, setting up payments on the new accounts, changing my direct deposits. Did I mention that I hate banks? 

To top it off my boss has been overly dramatic about his cell phone acting up and then insulted me about the spare I gave him (which happened to be my old phone with a back up of my contact list in it (which he erased), which is also in perfect condition despite having been in constant use for almost 7 years, thankyouverymuch). One of the things people *should* consider when looking to get a new cell phone is the past performance of the model (this is the second time hes had exactly the same issue with his phone and he keeps getting the same damn one!) as well as the compatibility with current systems (I cannot retrieve his contacts and have no back up of them because his phone is not compatible with our current back-up system  yet he still picked it after the first issue, and picked it again after this second issue!). Grrrr.  Dont get me wrong, normally I love my boss (and really everyone I work with), but he can be particularly self involved and frequently blurts stuff out before he considers whether or not it may be hurtful. With everything else going on this week, he just seriously rubbed me the wrong way. And really, its not life or death  its a freakin cell phone! (OK, vent is over  we will now resume our pleasant, on topic discussion )

Ive been pretty good with my eating this week, but havent been able to drag myself out of bed to exercise. I really hope I can get caught up on sleep this weekend so I can get back to my routine next week. Has anybody tried any of the gadgets that will monitor your sleep patterns and wake you up at the optimal time? Im really thinking that I am just trying to get myself up during a deep sleep phase and I literally cannot function at that particular time. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Talk to you guys later  have a great rest of the day! 

Bree


----------



## maiziezoe

Connie96 said:


> I listen to Mouse World Radio all the time. And, it's not a song but the one thing that instantly transports me back to WDW (complete with goosebumps) is:
> 
> Please stand clear of the doors. Por favor manténganse alejado de las puertas.
> 
> Oh, and also, the WDW Today music - we always listen to that on the TV while we're getting ready to hit the parks, so when I hear it on MWR, I can feel the anticipation of a great day.



That is the ring tone I have on my phone when someone sends me a text message... I get about 100+ text messages a day. Every time I hear it I smile.

I also have a shirt that says it (well, the shirt doesn't actually talk... the words are written on the shirt).


----------



## brinalyn530

I have to modify my response to part 2 of the COW this week. I just finished chatting on Facebook with my first "grown-up" boyfriend. Turns out he lives about an hour from Port Canaveral. We made tentative plans to get together to catch up the day before my cruise next year. Ummm, the last time he saw me I was 20 years old and weighed between 150 and 160. That's 50 to 60 pounds lighter than right now! Talk about motivation... 

But he did cheer me up immensely, and I'm glad for that. 

Now, I just have to remember our chat every morning when my alarm goes off at 6 am! I think that's just what I needed to get my butt outta bed!

"Talk" to you guys tomorrow!

Bree


----------



## jbm02

I missed this week's COW.  Help!!!! 

Disney song: the music to Spectromagic.  Instantly transported to MK, if only in my mind!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jbm02 said:


> I missed this week's COW.  Help!!!!
> 
> Disney song: the music to Spectromagic.  Instantly transported to MK, if only in my mind!!!!



Glad I'm not the only one who loves that music! I get teary eyed just thinking about it. We plan our whole trip around seeing Spectromagic!


----------



## jenanderson

Hello Everyone!  I feel SO FAR behind!    We left on Friday and did not get home until late Monday.  I spent Tuesday working on a million things I needed to get done and did not get on here.  So now it is Wednesday and HERE I AM!    I am not even going to try to go backwards with all the posts, I am just going to start fresh.  

I have GAINED weight and am not real happy.  I tried hard with prepping all the fruits and veggies for the weekend and felt that for the most part I did a good job.  I did not expect to gain the 4 pounds that I did.  I know that it is going to take a better dedicated plan and I just haven't done that yet.  My exercising is really suffering and I need to get on it again.  I did not even do the COW at all this week and I am the one in charge of that...what was I thinking?    So, I am going to do some journaling tonight and get a new plan in place to motivate myself AGAIN.  Do we all see a pattern here???  I feel like I am traveling in circles but at least I keep traveling and I am not giving up yet.

I need to finish getting all the COW records updated so if you did not reply for last week (COW 5), please send those numbers in.  This was our LOWEST participation week with the COW so I am going to really encourage you all to take a new look at the COW when I post tomorrow.  

It is good to be back and be our thread again because I am obviously going to need some support (and a good old kick in the behind) from all of you as I recover from the long holiday weekend!  

Later - 
Jen


----------



## keenercam

Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney song?  You know the one that plays and you can't help but think of your last Disney vacation. 

I also love the monorail warning, but "I Just Can't Wait to Be King" reminds me of Mickey's Philharmagic, which I LOVE!

Congratulations to all the losers this week, and especially to Tricia!  

I do want to say (and not just because I didn't lose this week  )  Congratulations for everyone who is here/still here.  Everyone is a winner just for making the commitment to this journey.

Shelby -- I'm sorry you have to wait for test results.  Sending you lots of  and 

Taryn - Congratulations on the new baby!!!  There is nothing as wonderful in this world than a new little bundle!  

Me? I'm hanging in.  Nothing new. Saw the orthopedic specialist today and I'm still on crutches and in the brace, though the brace can now be set for 0--90 degree range of motion.  I can also start PT on "land" instead of only in the pool.  My formerly very pronounced and strong quad isn't "firing" right, so my running days are further off than I'd like to think.    But, I am going to start trying to do more and see where that gets me.  I'm not supposed to push it so much that my knee swells up but I am allowed to try to do whatever I can stand, pain-wise.  I am dying for the chance to do some cardio and may even try to ride a recumbent bike tomorrow at the gym if I can make that work with the brace before I do my upper body workout with a friend (my first at the gym since my surgery 6+ weeks ago!)  

Maybe if I shake up my routine a bit my body will give up a pound or two.


----------



## tigger813

Good evening all!

Survived the heat wave, though there may be another 2-3 days but not as hot! Had 2 light Ball Park Franks. Quite tasty. Now I'm drinking some CL Lemonade. I may try and take another walk in awhile if it cools off. It's finally down to 88 on my deck! 

Listening to the podcast from today! So excited since it's about holidays at Disney. Getting me really excited! They're talking about Osborne Lights right now which is one of my favorite things! I intend to be there one of the days when they light the lights! And videotape the whole thing! 

I bought some more material today. Mom is going to make me a sundress that I will wear for my birthday party! I really need to start planning since it's only about 6 weeks away! DH and I need to sit down and talk about food. May have the guests bring apps and desserts and we'll do the main food. I need to get my e-vite out this week! I did send a save the date out awhile ago!

I'll probably check back in later!

Welcome back Jen!


----------



## pinkle

danib said:


> this might have already been answered, but just in case - here you go.
> 
> At the bottom of a post, on the right hand side, there should be a button with the world "quote".  Right beside that is another button with the symbols "+ on it.
> 
> If you are wanting to make multiple quotes - click on that "+ each time to "mark" a post as one that you want to quote.  When you are ready to post your own message, just click the post reply button at the end of the page and all the quotes will fill in.  Then you sort of "clean" them up a bit and add your own text.
> 
> Hope this helps!



thank you...i will give it a try!


----------



## pinkle

QOTD:  You'll be in my heart....Tarzan.
Quite a few years ago we went to Disney with my parents and watched the Tarzan show....my mom is no longer with us but I always have such good memories of great times!!!

DaniB.......we live south of Hamilton, not too far from you.  It's been HOT.  My pool is 90, no solar blanket or heater


----------



## jenanderson

keenercam said:


> I do want to say (and not just because I didn't lose this week  )  Congratulations for everyone who is here/still here.  Everyone is a winner just for making the commitment to this journey.



This is totally the truth.  I always think that just by being here, I am in a better place now then when I started.  



tigger813 said:


> Welcome back Jen!



Thanks Tracey!  It is good to be back.  I had a really relaxing time but obviously relaxed way too much as I gained weight.  Time to come up with a new plan of attack that will hopefully get me back to feeling inspired to go again.  

*Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney song?  You know the one that plays and you can't help but think of your last Disney vacation. *

I don't know if I can pick just one...I think it is Wishes.  But it could be the soundtrack for Splash Mountain or the TTA or Fantasmic or the Pirates ride through or the soundtrack for the monorail resort loop or the Polynesian resort songs...I could go on and on!  We listen to them all the time and it makes us want to be there.


----------



## tigger813

jenanderson said:


> Thanks Tracey!  It is good to be back.  I had a really relaxing time but obviously relaxed way too much as I gained weight.  Time to come up with a new plan of attack that will hopefully get me back to feeling inspired to go again.



I know the feeling! I was doing well the first part of the weekend and then really blew it on Monday when my oven wouldn't work! Oh well! I walked about 7 miles today and ate pretty well. I had two light hot dogs for supper and a piece of my coffee cake. I have also been drinking my water and Crystal Light. I actually forgot to drink my protein water this morning. I will hold it together tomorrow. I will probably walk around the neighborhood in the morning to get my day started. I have one client scheduled in the morning and then I'll come home and do some Wii or WATP! I keep saying I'm going to do WATP but it's been so hot and my house so crowded that I haven't been able to get it in. 

We have the sheet hanging in the hallway entrance and it's helping a little bit in the living room. We have the bedroom acs on and blowing a fan into DD1s bedroom and it feels nice down there. It's 80 in the house and 82 outside. Only supposed to be around 90 tomorrow.

DH has to do some work at 10 tonight so I'll probably stay up with him and maybe get some reading done tonight. I'll have to head into work at 8:45 as we have a new receptionist who hasn't opened the spa before so I will be training her. Not a big deal but I also have to get ready for my 9:45 client. 

Time for some more water! Have a good night all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

I feel so behind on the thread. I have read through, but that's the best I can do. The heat is wearing me out. I didn't sleep well last night because I kept waking up feeling really hot and now I'm exhausted. I even napped earlier today for over an hour!

Today was an okay day. I got up later than usual, but still with enough time to workout for 45 minutes on the Wii. I did 2 more 10 minute Free Runs this morning. I'm not sure if I'll do the same tomorrow. I may decide to sleep in and take the day off. Plus, I'll probably go to Zumba class tomorrow night. That or swim for at least 30 minutes, like I did this evening. I am determined to have a good loss this week. Thanks for all the cheering!

Eating today wasn't great. By falling asleep until my parents woke me up for dinner, I didn't get to make any requests. They were really sweet though and cut the fat off my piece of steak before they put it on my plate. Not sure why they served me, but I did appreciate it. I'm hoping all the exercise I did today plus all the water I've been drinking will help balance things out for the day. I really, really want to at least stay at the weight I was this morning for Friday's weigh-in. I should probably go drink a bit more water. I've already had 9 glasses for the day, but with this heat, another 1 or 2 shouldn't hurt.

Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## cclovesdis

Back again!

I want to remind everyone that there's still plenty of time to join the July Exercise Thread. Rose is doing a fantastic job hosting this month and I'll be hosting next month. Here is the thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2497486

The first post explains everything. I just posted there about how between this thread and the exercise thread, I am bound to lose weight. Yes, WW gave me tools and taught me which foods were better to eat than others, but it is the motivation that is helping me drop pounds. Thanks to everyone!

Have a great night!


----------



## N&B'smom

Hi everyone.    Thanks SO much for the support regarding my followup at the Oncologist.  It means a lot.  Now that it's behind me I can TRULY get myself on track!   

I am so excited, my 30 Day Shred arrived today so tomorrow morning, if you hear someone whimpering...that'll be me.    I am SO excited to get started!!  When I exercise regularly I don't eat bad things because I feel like it undermines all the hard work!

Got my DVD and my hand weights...I am READY!!!!!!!!


----------



## N&B'smom

I forgot to tell you all....I took BEFORE pics today.  Since I've put on weight I have not allowed many pictures to be taken of myself.  So, today before heading to the pool I had my DD6 take some pictures.  SCARY!!  But I know it'll be changing soon and I'll hopefully be able to post some BEFORE and AFTER pics at some point!!


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> Congrats to all the losers! Glad I finished 4th though i probably won't make it at all this week as I gained quite a bit on sunday and monday
> 
> Walked 5 miles so far today including almost a 1/2 mile jogging before it got too hot! Going to be walking another mile to the lake in 90 minutes for a playdate. My deck says 97 degrees and the weather station locally says 91. I'm grumpy and the kids are being impatient! It will be a quick trip to the lake if this keeps up.
> 
> Trying to think of ways to cool the house even more using curtains/blankets in the hallway/stairway. I'll have to run to the hardware store later to find one.
> 
> Time to make myself some lunch, probably just a smoothy and make the girls something. ALso want to make my coffee cake!
> 
> Stay cool and hydrated!



Great job getting your exercise in 



Rose&Mike said:


> Shelby--sending good thoughts your way for good test results. The waiting is so hard, I can only imagine.
> 
> Lisa--thanks for suggesting subsonic. I have it on now.  I wish I could do it at work, but we have a pretty strict internet policy. Hope the doggie is doing better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea for Thursday, Maria! Hope your run is great!
> 
> Thanks Cam! That was the perfect thing to say. I have been flirting with lower and lower numbers in my head, which is not a good thing. I am going to stick with the goal I set for now. I had a small aha moment about all this yesterday, which I'll save for another time.
> 
> Hope you have a great time at the concert!
> 
> 
> Welcome Bill! I have found the more I post, the more I stay on track. Hang in there, you can do it!
> 
> 
> Glad everything is fixed Tracey! Try to stay cool.
> 
> 
> Hope today is better.
> 
> 
> Today is a new day. Hope you are able to get back on track!
> 
> 
> We are terrible about unpacking. It's not unusual for it to take several weeks for everything to get back to it's place when we get home.
> 
> My ds wore jammies until high school. Now he just sleeps in his boxers. Stay cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to good weigh ins this week!
> 
> 
> Eating out kills my weight loss. Even if I'm making reasonable choices, the salt is awful. Hope this week is better, but it sounds like you had fun with your DS!
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for "new" clippies!
> 
> Congrats to all the Losers--especially Tricia!
> 
> I start my off week today. They started interviewing to fill my position yesterday, so hoping to be in my new job and regular schedule in a couple of weeks! Mike and I ran after work yesterday--the temp at 6:15 was 95. We went slow--the slowest run since we've been running together, but I am happy to say we ran the entire 4 miles!!!! Felt like this was a break through, because we're training for the Wine and Dine, and there is a good possibility it will be HOT! We walked at the beginning and end for a total of 6 miles. Today I did strength and 3.2 on the elliptical.
> 
> QOTD--I love the music from Spectromagic--it's my favorite parade!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day. I'll check back in later!



Great job with your run.



jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  I feel SO FAR behind!    We left on Friday and did not get home until late Monday.  I spent Tuesday working on a million things I needed to get done and did not get on here.  So now it is Wednesday and HERE I AM!    I am not even going to try to go backwards with all the posts, I am just going to start fresh.
> 
> I have GAINED weight and am not real happy.  I tried hard with prepping all the fruits and veggies for the weekend and felt that for the most part I did a good job.  I did not expect to gain the 4 pounds that I did.  I know that it is going to take a better dedicated plan and I just haven't done that yet.  My exercising is really suffering and I need to get on it again.  I did not even do the COW at all this week and I am the one in charge of that...what was I thinking?    So, I am going to do some journaling tonight and get a new plan in place to motivate myself AGAIN.  Do we all see a pattern here???  I feel like I am traveling in circles but at least I keep traveling and I am not giving up yet.
> 
> I need to finish getting all the COW records updated so if you did not reply for last week (COW 5), please send those numbers in.  This was our LOWEST participation week with the COW so I am going to really encourage you all to take a new look at the COW when I post tomorrow.
> 
> It is good to be back and be our thread again because I am obviously going to need some support (and a good old kick in the behind) from all of you as I recover from the long holiday weekend!
> 
> Later -
> Jen



Thanks for organizing the COW.  I'm sure that you will lose that small gain very quickly.



keenercam said:


> Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney song?  You know the one that plays and you can't help but think of your last Disney vacation.
> 
> I also love the monorail warning, but "I Just Can't Wait to Be King" reminds me of Mickey's Philharmagic, which I LOVE!
> 
> Congratulations to all the losers this week, and especially to Tricia!
> 
> I do want to say (and not just because I didn't lose this week  )  Congratulations for everyone who is here/still here.  Everyone is a winner just for making the commitment to this journey.
> 
> Shelby -- I'm sorry you have to wait for test results.  Sending you lots of  and
> 
> Taryn - Congratulations on the new baby!!!  There is nothing as wonderful in this world than a new little bundle!
> 
> Me? I'm hanging in.  Nothing new. Saw the orthopedic specialist today and I'm still on crutches and in the brace, though the brace can now be set for 0--90 degree range of motion.  I can also start PT on "land" instead of only in the pool.  My formerly very pronounced and strong quad isn't "firing" right, so my running days are further off than I'd like to think.    But, I am going to start trying to do more and see where that gets me.  I'm not supposed to push it so much that my knee swells up but I am allowed to try to do whatever I can stand, pain-wise.  I am dying for the chance to do some cardio and may even try to ride a recumbent bike tomorrow at the gym if I can make that work with the brace before I do my upper body workout with a friend (my first at the gym since my surgery 6+ weeks ago!)
> 
> Maybe if I shake up my routine a bit my body will give up a pound or two.



Good luck with changing up your routine, but don't injure your self further by over doing it.



cclovesdis said:


> Evening Everyone!
> 
> I feel so behind on the thread. I have read through, but that's the best I can do. The heat is wearing me out. I didn't sleep well last night because I kept waking up feeling really hot and now I'm exhausted. I even napped earlier today for over an hour!
> 
> Today was an okay day. I got up later than usual, but still with enough time to workout for 45 minutes on the Wii. I did 2 more 10 minute Free Runs this morning. I'm not sure if I'll do the same tomorrow. I may decide to sleep in and take the day off. Plus, I'll probably go to Zumba class tomorrow night. That or swim for at least 30 minutes, like I did this evening. I am determined to have a good loss this week. Thanks for all the cheering!
> 
> Eating today wasn't great. By falling asleep until my parents woke me up for dinner, I didn't get to make any requests. They were really sweet though and cut the fat off my piece of steak before they put it on my plate. Not sure why they served me, but I did appreciate it. I'm hoping all the exercise I did today plus all the water I've been drinking will help balance things out for the day. I really, really want to at least stay at the weight I was this morning for Friday's weigh-in. I should probably go drink a bit more water. I've already had 9 glasses for the day, but with this heat, another 1 or 2 shouldn't hurt.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow!



Your doing great.  Keep your chin up


----------



## my3princes

Thursday's QOTD:  What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed?  I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Maragritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up?


----------



## flipflopmom

*CC *- you are doing great with your exercise!  So proud of you, girl!

*Jen* - welcome back, hope you can get back to your happy place soon!

*Bree*- oh la la, a little rendevous on the calendar,eh?  Sounds like a 
great motivator, sorry you had so much trouble with the bank stuff.  

*Shelby* - the good thing about Shred is that it's over quick!  Hope you enjoyed it!

*Pinkle* - "You'll be in my heart" makes me cry every time I hear it!

*Cam* - congrats on the new range of motion!  Be careful, don't push too hard!  AND we  Mickey's Philharmagic.  I know we watched it 3 times on our trip, maybe 4.  I daresay it's my favorite attraction in all of WDW!  

Where can I get a "por favor" ringtone?  DH got the new hat with the saying on it, we  that spiel!  (When we were looking into DVC, being on the monorail was a huge part of the draw to BLT.  In fact, DH would have NEVER agreed to buy in if that property wasn't there.)

I LOVED READING YESTERDAY'S QOTD!

Today's QOTD:  Lapu Lapu (fruity drink served in a pineapple) in Ohana.  I'm sure you can walk up to the bar and get one.  OH my goodness yum and strong!!  (Dh likes them, b/c I drink it and get chill, and he can eat for hours without me bugging him! )

Morning everyone!  I worked in DD1's room from 9-3 yesterday.     I do this about every 3 months,   Anyway, I got a lawn trash bag of trash out,  cleaned EVERY drawer and her closet, reorganized her shelves and bulletin board, her hair accessories.... shampooed the carpet.  OMG.  I didn't do any other exercise, with all the running up and down the steps, and the 45minutes of pushing the shampooer...  my arms are achy this am!

I need to vent a bit, feel free to skip, but I am on the edge of losing it.  

I shared last challenge that my Dh will have to go to 3rd shift for 3 months.  Well, it starts Sunday.  He came home and talked about it yesterday, and honestly, I lost it.  I am VERY thankful he has a job, and they regard his expertise enough that they want him to do the training for the new 3rd shift they are starting.  I am VERY thankful that it is only 90 days.  I am VERY thankful that it is starting now, so at least a bit of it will be before I go back to work.  (I start back on August 3, the kids come back August 11).  I just need to keep telling myself the things to be thankful for, as I started the stress eating last night. 

I am just feeling the stress that all of you single moms go through on a daily basis, but I honestly don't know how I will handle being totally responsible for getting DD2 to his parents before work(45 minute drive round trip, he usually takes her on their days as it is on his way to work), staying for 9 hours a week at gymnastics with the 1.5 hr. round trip drive, getting any housework done.  I could do it, no problems, except for my Master's classes and the work I need to do!  The mornings are my class work time, as is the time DD1 is in gymnastics, plus a night of classes.  Hopefully my fall semester won't start until after Labor day, so it would only be one month of dealing with that.


Basically, he is trying to problem solve, but it depends a LOT on relying on other people, some of them I don't know!  My mom can't do it, she can't drive at night, and my in-laws pretty much won't, they hate staying at gymnastics.  My Daddy would have.  He did a lot of pinch gymnastics driving for me.  I miss him sooo much.

DH totally blew up at me, said he would look for a new job.  I guess he overreacted as much as I did.  He totally didn't get why I was stressed, then he just shut down and got all quiet and moody in a remorseful way, and refused to talk.  It's not his fault, he didn't volunteer.  But that didn't make it any easier.  I hope he doesn't go to work and do something stupid today!  

And in the really selfish back of my mind, I wonder how all this will effect my stress level, exercise, and posting time, which are all crucial to my weight loss.  

Sorry for the book, I just need to vent, and you were a "captive" audience! 

Too hot to run already!  Sweat is pouring off me just sitting here!  I don't know what we'll do today, it's our last "off day".  My class starts tomorrow evening, DD goes back to gymnastics next week, I have a few extra workdays for curriculum development next week, DH will be on 3rd...  Oh yay.

Have a great OP day everyone, stay out of the heat, and drink your water!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

my3princes said:


> Thursday's QOTD:  What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed?  I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Maragritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up?



Welsh Dragon at Rose N Crown! It's a strange green drink but so good and refreshing! It's OJ, pineapple juice, melon liquer,  and a splash of creme de menthe! It's a strange green color! We figured out the recipe and make them at home now! I think I'll have one this weekend! Thanks for bringing it up!

Walked 2 1/2 miles and ran a half mile! Felt good and it was all me time! Not getting the extra walk in this morning but will do WATP this afternoon!

Walking paid off 2 fold as one of my neighbors wants a massage today so she's coming later this morning!

Time to shower and get ready for work!


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> I need to vent a bit, feel free to skip, but I am on the edge of losing it.
> 
> I am just feeling the stress that all of you single moms go through on a daily basis, but I honestly don't know how I will handle being totally responsible for getting DD2 to his parents before work(45 minute drive round trip, he usually takes her on their days as it is on his way to work), staying for 9 hours a week at gymnastics with the 1.5 hr. round trip drive, getting any housework done.  I could do it, no problems, except for my Master's classes and the work I need to do!  The mornings are my class work time, as is the time DD1 is in gymnastics, plus a night of classes.  Hopefully my fall semester won't start until after Labor day, so it would only be one month of dealing with that.
> 
> And in the really selfish back of my mind, I wonder how all this will effect my stress level, exercise, and posting time, which are all crucial to my weight loss.



Taryn -   I am so sorry for you.  

First of all...like you all tell me...feel free to vent away here.  We are all here to support one another.  It sounds like this is going to be a very stressful time for you and it is way better for you to get it all out instead of letting the stress build.  

Second, I am sorry that you and DH overreacted.  It is so hard when you feel like you have no control over a situation.  You have no control over all you are going to be responsible for and he has no control over the fact that he will be on 3rd shift.  I hope that the two of you can talk it out again soon.  My DH and I have been struggling with this overreacting based on the stress of a situation and it is no fun.  I am learning that he is as stressed as I am and we have to really work to have productive talks with one another.

Finally, it sounds like it is all very overwhelming for you with the schedule, your schooling and everything you will have to do.  My situation of being without a job is different but still very overwhelming.  I sat down and made a list of all my concerns, brainstormed at ideas and left room for DH to do the same.  I also made up a schedule of what my days will look like once school starts - substitute teaching in the day, tutoring and a part time job in the evenings, getting my kids places, etc.  I also shared this with DH.  We talked about how long the days are going to be for both of us if I end up working a part-time job to make up for having to substitute and how the whole family is going to have to adjust their expectations a bit.  Writing it all out really helped us both and while it is still totally overwhelming, I feel like I am taking steps to regain some control over things again.

Since yours is a bit short term, I would also suggest you set some rewards for yourself as well.  Maybe make a countdown chain too so that you can see how close you are getting to the end.  

Finally, it is not selfish at all to be thinking about all you have done to get healthy and lose weight.  You have worked hard and deserve to be able to keep going with it.  Try to be creative...I run at my kid's dance studio - will it work for you to exercise while DD is at gymnastics?  Try to build something EVERY DAY into your schedule because it is important and the exercising will help the stress.  

Again, I am sorry you have to go through this.    You can do it though Taryn...you are a STRONG person who has accomplished so much here.  It will not be easy but that is why we are all here for you!

Jen


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> He's out there, just hang in there.  Maybe a new pair of shoes would be lifechanging for you, too.


I'm thinking running shoes though, not glass slippers.



lisah0711 said:


> Meh, you just need a nice guy!    I figure a Prince isn't going to replace the roll on the toilet paper or take the trash out for you.   You need a regular, nice guy for that sort of stuff.


 that is so true, and honestly what I would love to meet, but they all seem to be changing the toilet paper rolls for some other women already.  



Piglet18 said:


> Oh, I love that CD! All those versions of the song are great! I used to have it, but then I lent it to someone and I can't remember who... suffice it to say that it was a long time ago. I think it is gone. Thanks for reminding me... I think I will have to find it somewhere again - maybe time to order it on amazon!


I had it on tape, and found it at the library and made an illegal cd copy on my computer.  It is a great cd.



Rose&Mike said:


> Mike and I ran after work yesterday--the temp at 6:15 was 95. We went slow--the slowest run since we've been running together, but I am happy to say we ran the entire 4 miles!!!! Felt like this was a break through, because we're training for the Wine and Dine, and there is a good possibility it will be HOT! We walked at the beginning and end for a total of 6 miles. Today I did strength and 3.2 on the elliptical.


 Nice job!!  I'm sure it's a relief to know you can do it since you never know how hot it will for the w&d.  I will think of you when I feel like I can't run any further this morning.  It's only 80 here so far and we'll head out in a few minutes.  



brinalyn530 said:


> I have to modify my response to part 2 of the COW this week. I just finished chatting on Facebook with my first "grown-up" boyfriend. Turns out he lives about an hour from Port Canaveral. We made tentative plans to get together to catch up the day before my cruise next year. Ummm, the last time he saw me I was 20 years old and weighed between 150 and 160. That's 50 to 60 pounds lighter than right now! Talk about motivation...
> 
> But he did cheer me up immensely, and I'm glad for that.
> 
> Now, I just have to remember our chat every morning when my alarm goes off at 6 am! I think that's just what I needed to get my butt outta bed!
> 
> "Talk" to you guys tomorrow!
> 
> Bree


Whoo hoo!!  Maybe you should buy some new shoes before your vacation.  That is definitely a great motivator.  Is he single too? 



jenanderson said:


> I have GAINED weight and am not real happy.  I tried hard with prepping all the fruits and veggies for the weekend and felt that for the most part I did a good job.  I did not expect to gain the 4 pounds that I did.  I know that it is going to take a better dedicated plan and I just haven't done that yet.  My exercising is really suffering and I need to get on it again.  I did not even do the COW at all this week and I am the one in charge of that...what was I thinking?    So, I am going to do some journaling tonight and get a new plan in place to motivate myself AGAIN.  Do we all see a pattern here???  I feel like I am traveling in circles but at least I keep traveling and I am not giving up yet.
> 
> I need to finish getting all the COW records updated so if you did not reply for last week (COW 5), please send those numbers in.  This was our LOWEST participation week with the COW so I am going to really encourage you all to take a new look at the COW when I post tomorrow.
> 
> It is good to be back and be our thread again because I am obviously going to need some support (and a good old kick in the behind) from all of you as I recover from the long holiday weekend!
> 
> Later -
> Jen


Welcome back!!  It is so hard not to fall off the wagon during all the fun events of summer.  I know you can get back on track, and you will lose those pounds before you know it.  The cow is such a great motivator too, and I'm determined to stick with it from here on out too.  We can do this!!!



N&B'smom said:


> I am so excited, my 30 Day Shred arrived today so tomorrow morning, if you hear someone whimpering...that'll be me.    I am SO excited to get started!!  When I exercise regularly I don't eat bad things because I feel like it undermines all the hard work!
> 
> Got my DVD and my hand weights...I am READY!!!!!!!!


Whoo hoo!!  Have fun!!



my3princes said:


> Thursday's QOTD:  What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed?  I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Maragritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up?


Definitely the margaritas at the stand in mexico, I think the strawberrry one is my fav.  I had an awesome raspberry-rum frozen drink at Coral Reef that was delicious.  I'll be taking notes on everyone else's drinks since august will be so hot, I'll need some relief. 



flipflopmom said:


> [I need to vent a bit, feel free to skip, but I am on the edge of losing it.
> 
> I shared last challenge that my Dh will have to go to 3rd shift for 3 months.  Well, it starts Sunday.  He came home and talked about it yesterday, and honestly, I lost it.  I am VERY thankful he has a job, and they regard his expertise enough that they want him to do the training for the new 3rd shift they are starting.  I am VERY thankful that it is only 90 days.  I am VERY thankful that it is starting now, so at least a bit of it will be before I go back to work.  (I start back on August 3, the kids come back August 11).  I just need to keep telling myself the things to be thankful for, as I started the stress eating last night.
> 
> I am just feeling the stress that all of you single moms go through on a daily basis, but I honestly don't know how I will handle being totally responsible for getting DD2 to his parents before work(45 minute drive round trip, he usually takes her on their days as it is on his way to work), staying for 9 hours a week at gymnastics with the 1.5 hr. round trip drive, getting any housework done.  I could do it, no problems, except for my Master's classes and the work I need to do!  The mornings are my class work time, as is the time DD1 is in gymnastics, plus a night of classes.  Hopefully my fall semester won't start until after Labor day, so it would only be one month of dealing with that.
> 
> 
> Basically, he is trying to problem solve, but it depends a LOT on relying on other people, some of them I don't know!  My mom can't do it, she can't drive at night, and my in-laws pretty much won't, they hate staying at gymnastics.  My Daddy would have.  He did a lot of pinch gymnastics driving for me.  I miss him sooo much.
> 
> DH totally blew up at me, said he would look for a new job.  I guess he overreacted as much as I did.  He totally didn't get why I was stressed, then he just shut down and got all quiet and moody in a remorseful way, and refused to talk.  It's not his fault, he didn't volunteer.  But that didn't make it any easier.  I hope he doesn't go to work and do something stupid today!
> 
> And in the really selfish back of my mind, I wonder how all this will effect my stress level, exercise, and posting time, which are all crucial to my weight loss.
> 
> Sorry for the book, I just need to vent, and you were a "captive" audience!


  I'm so sorry you are facing all this stress.  It will be tough, but you will get through it.  I'm sure you've thought of it all, but are there any other gymnastics parents you could maybe have take your dd one or 2 times a week?  I'm also thinking, you should let the housework go.  It will be for a short time, and if that is something you can handle, don't worry about the house.  It's easier said than done sometimes.  Hang in there, Taryn.  We are always here to listen, so vent away.  I'm sure you husband is upset too about having to put you through this, and not being able to help.  Those men just want to fix everything, and make it all right, and he can't, so i'm sure he's just frustrated too.  Hang in there.  We are here for you. An extra hug on your daddy, and knowing he would be able to help if he could. It's so hard.  

I'm off to run/walk before michael turns on another tv show.   Have a great day!!


----------



## donac

Taryn   I can't imagine what you are going through.  I have onlyl had to do the single mom type living for a week during the summer when life is easier.  Could you find someone who can help with driving your daughter to gymnastics besides grandparents.  Maybe someone from the class.  I have never had to depend on grandparents since we are a distance from both.  Good luck. 

Haven't been on in a while.  I will  be on a lot starting tomorrow since I am coaching this up coming week.  

It has been too hot here.  We are a strange household.  We have no air conditioners any where in the house.  we do get by with a lot of fans.  I think we would blow all electrical circuits if we put some in.   We are also home all summer and we go in and out of the house all the time.  It is just easier not to have them except for weeks like this. 

Yesterday was a real trip for me.  I took my parents to Stroudsburg Pa.  Since my grandmother died my mother and her sister have gotten together for lunch once a month.  It has expanded to include my father's sister and a cousin of my mother and then spouses or friends.  Some times it includes my aunt's kids and grandkids.  

My youngest sister was taking my parents for the year and  a half she was unemployed.  When she got a job last Aug a concern of a few of us was who was going to take my parents to this monthly meeting.  One of my sisters owns her own business and she has been doing this for the past year.  Since I am off during the summer I was going to volunteer to due Aug but I am taking a course.  So I was aksed to do thismonth and my sister will take next month.  

The restaurant they picked was undergoing renovations.  they sent us to another one next door.  That place told us that they couldn't fit 9 people so go next door which was really attached.  They would not set up a table for us since the entire party was not there.  When the rest of the party go there they wanted us to sit at bar stools.  Picture 80 year olds trying to get up on bar stools, one of them weighs over 300 pounds.  The waitresses were so unhelpful we decided to go to another restaurant across the street.  I went ahead and talked to the waitress/hotess.  She was so helpful.  She asked a couple of guys who hadn't gotten their food to move so we could have too tables with a bench.  She was great.  My mother paid the bill and I wanted to give her a little extra.  Let's just say I made her day because I gave her much more than I thought I was going to give her.

But just picture herding around 8 80 year olds.  One with a walker and one with a cane who is slower than molasses in january.

Had yoga last night and it was a little different than I have been doing.  Really worked some muscles last night but I forgot to take some advil before I went to bed.  

Will be back later.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> that is so true, and honestly what I would love to meet, but they all seem to be changing the toilet paper rolls for some other women already.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you are facing all this stress.  It will be tough, but you will get through it.  I'm sure you've thought of it all, but are there any other gymnastics parents you could maybe have take your dd one or 2 times a week?  I'm also thinking, you should let the housework go.  It will be for a short time, and if that is something you can handle, don't worry about the house.  It's easier said than done sometimes.  Hang in there, Taryn.  We are always here to listen, so vent away.  I'm sure you husband is upset too about having to put you through this, and not being able to help.  Those men just want to fix everything, and make it all right, and he can't, so i'm sure he's just frustrated too.  Hang in there.  We are here for you. An extra hug on your daddy, and knowing he would be able to help if he could. It's so hard.



Hey Kathy - I would love it if my DH would replace the toilet paper.  The thing only seems to work for me around here!  I wish there were other gymnastics parents, but we are the only ones in our area, the others live close to the gym, or on the other side.  If I can keep up with laundry and dishes, I will feel successful!  Thanks for actually reading that diatribe!  I guess I have a tendency to blow things out of proportion, maybe it won't be as bad as I think.  If I can convince DH to go to bed as soon as he gets home, maybe one night a week he can get up and stay with DD2, and I can take DD1 to the gym, go to a track and run, and work on class stuff without trying to occupy the little one.  I'd be back before he had to leave....  We'll have to get in a groove, somehow.  



donac said:


> Taryn   I can't imagine what you are going through.  I have onlyl had to do the single mom type living for a week during the summer when life is easier.  Could you find someone who can help with driving your daughter to gymnastics besides grandparents.  Maybe someone from the class.  I have never had to depend on grandparents since we are a distance from both.  Good luck.
> 
> It has been too hot here.  We are a strange household.  We have no air conditioners any where in the house.  we do get by with a lot of fans.  I think we would blow all electrical circuits if we put some in.   We are also home all summer and we go in and out of the house all the time.  It is just easier not to have them except for weeks like this.
> 
> But just picture herding around 8 80 year olds.  One with a walker and one with a cane who is slower than molasses in january.



  I needed that visual image for a laugh today!!!!!  And I can NOT imagine no A/C right now, although our central air is only upstairs.  Our downstairs stays fairly cool with fans, as long as I don't cook or do laundry!  Great excuse!  Thanks for the encouragement.  Somehow, just putting it out there helped me not to stress as much!


----------



## pinkle

QOTD.......frozen margarita ..........I haven't tried a lapu lapu....I am looking forward to one is Sept. (can't even imagine the calories! )
It's going to be another hot one in Ontario.  I am working 12hours today in the a/c.....I would much prefer pool floating.


----------



## keenercam

Thursday's QOTD:  What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed?  I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Maragritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up?

OMG!  A LapuLapu. Definitely.  I'd go to the Poly JUST to get one.  Unfortunately, many times by dinner time they are out of pineapples.  But if you can get one, it is fabulous!!!    Often, I'll only take a sip or two and DH drinks the rest and then I eat the alcohol-infused pineapple.  Oh, happy times!!!  

Taryn -- I'm sorry you are so stressed.  I'm glad, at least, that you have a couple of weeks to adjust and to hopefully figure out some of the logistics.  I WISH I lived closer so I could at least offer to help once in a while.  

Shelby -- Cannot wait to see your before and after pictures!  I'll bet your "after" pics will be taken a lot sooner than you think.  

I'm swamped at work, but since I do so much better when I've checked in here, I wanted to at least say "hi" and WISH you all a lovely day.  I also wanted to report that despite the ridiculously complicated planning it required and the logistical nightmare of getting there and in the building and then through the shower, etc. afterwards, I did, in fact, go to the gym today to do a 20-30 minute uppper body workout.  Tonight is water PT, so that will be the most exercise I've had in more than 6 1/2 weeks.  

Have a great on-plan day, everyone!


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> *CC *- you are doing great with your exercise!  So proud of you, girl!
> 
> *Jen* - welcome back, hope you can get back to your happy place soon!
> 
> *Bree*- oh la la, a little rendevous on the calendar,eh?  Sounds like a
> great motivator, sorry you had so much trouble with the bank stuff.
> 
> *Shelby* - the good thing about Shred is that it's over quick!  Hope you enjoyed it!
> 
> *Pinkle* - "You'll be in my heart" makes me cry every time I hear it!
> 
> *Cam* - congrats on the new range of motion!  Be careful, don't push too hard!  AND we  Mickey's Philharmagic.  I know we watched it 3 times on our trip, maybe 4.  I daresay it's my favorite attraction in all of WDW!
> 
> Where can I get a "por favor" ringtone?  DH got the new hat with the saying on it, we  that spiel!  (When we were looking into DVC, being on the monorail was a huge part of the draw to BLT.  In fact, DH would have NEVER agreed to buy in if that property wasn't there.)
> 
> I LOVED READING YESTERDAY'S QOTD!
> 
> Today's QOTD:  Lapu Lapu (fruity drink served in a pineapple) in Ohana.  I'm sure you can walk up to the bar and get one.  OH my goodness yum and strong!!  (Dh likes them, b/c I drink it and get chill, and he can eat for hours without me bugging him! )
> 
> Morning everyone!  I worked in DD1's room from 9-3 yesterday.     I do this about every 3 months,   Anyway, I got a lawn trash bag of trash out,  cleaned EVERY drawer and her closet, reorganized her shelves and bulletin board, her hair accessories.... shampooed the carpet.  OMG.  I didn't do any other exercise, with all the running up and down the steps, and the 45minutes of pushing the shampooer...  my arms are achy this am!
> 
> I need to vent a bit, feel free to skip, but I am on the edge of losing it.
> 
> I shared last challenge that my Dh will have to go to 3rd shift for 3 months.  Well, it starts Sunday.  He came home and talked about it yesterday, and honestly, I lost it.  I am VERY thankful he has a job, and they regard his expertise enough that they want him to do the training for the new 3rd shift they are starting.  I am VERY thankful that it is only 90 days.  I am VERY thankful that it is starting now, so at least a bit of it will be before I go back to work.  (I start back on August 3, the kids come back August 11).  I just need to keep telling myself the things to be thankful for, as I started the stress eating last night.
> 
> I am just feeling the stress that all of you single moms go through on a daily basis, but I honestly don't know how I will handle being totally responsible for getting DD2 to his parents before work(45 minute drive round trip, he usually takes her on their days as it is on his way to work), staying for 9 hours a week at gymnastics with the 1.5 hr. round trip drive, getting any housework done.  I could do it, no problems, except for my Master's classes and the work I need to do!  The mornings are my class work time, as is the time DD1 is in gymnastics, plus a night of classes.  Hopefully my fall semester won't start until after Labor day, so it would only be one month of dealing with that.
> 
> 
> Basically, he is trying to problem solve, but it depends a LOT on relying on other people, some of them I don't know!  My mom can't do it, she can't drive at night, and my in-laws pretty much won't, they hate staying at gymnastics.  My Daddy would have.  He did a lot of pinch gymnastics driving for me.  I miss him sooo much.
> 
> DH totally blew up at me, said he would look for a new job.  I guess he overreacted as much as I did.  He totally didn't get why I was stressed, then he just shut down and got all quiet and moody in a remorseful way, and refused to talk.  It's not his fault, he didn't volunteer.  But that didn't make it any easier.  I hope he doesn't go to work and do something stupid today!
> 
> And in the really selfish back of my mind, I wonder how all this will effect my stress level, exercise, and posting time, which are all crucial to my weight loss.
> 
> Sorry for the book, I just need to vent, and you were a "captive" audience!
> 
> Too hot to run already!  Sweat is pouring off me just sitting here!  I don't know what we'll do today, it's our last "off day".  My class starts tomorrow evening, DD goes back to gymnastics next week, I have a few extra workdays for curriculum development next week, DH will be on 3rd...  Oh yay.
> 
> Have a great OP day everyone, stay out of the heat, and drink your water!
> Taryn



3 shift is hard for everyone involved.  Thankfully it is only 3 weeks.  Try to cut back as much as possible on extra activities and multitask.  That's all you can do.  I'm sure it will be difficult for DH to sleep during the day, especially if anyone is home.  We've been there and done that 



donac said:


> Taryn   I can't imagine what you are going through.  I have onlyl had to do the single mom type living for a week during the summer when life is easier.  Could you find someone who can help with driving your daughter to gymnastics besides grandparents.  Maybe someone from the class.  I have never had to depend on grandparents since we are a distance from both.  Good luck.
> 
> Haven't been on in a while.  I will  be on a lot starting tomorrow since I am coaching this up coming week.
> 
> It has been too hot here.  We are a strange household.  We have no air conditioners any where in the house.  we do get by with a lot of fans.  I think we would blow all electrical circuits if we put some in.   We are also home all summer and we go in and out of the house all the time.  It is just easier not to have them except for weeks like this.
> 
> Yesterday was a real trip for me.  I took my parents to Stroudsburg Pa.  Since my grandmother died my mother and her sister have gotten together for lunch once a month.  It has expanded to include my father's sister and a cousin of my mother and then spouses or friends.  Some times it includes my aunt's kids and grandkids.
> 
> My youngest sister was taking my parents for the year and  a half she was unemployed.  When she got a job last Aug a concern of a few of us was who was going to take my parents to this monthly meeting.  One of my sisters owns her own business and she has been doing this for the past year.  Since I am off during the summer I was going to volunteer to due Aug but I am taking a course.  So I was aksed to do thismonth and my sister will take next month.
> 
> The restaurant they picked was undergoing renovations.  they sent us to another one next door.  That place told us that they couldn't fit 9 people so go next door which was really attached.  They would not set up a table for us since the entire party was not there.  When the rest of the party go there they wanted us to sit at bar stools.  Picture 80 year olds trying to get up on bar stools, one of them weighs over 300 pounds.  The waitresses were so unhelpful we decided to go to another restaurant across the street.  I went ahead and talked to the waitress/hotess.  She was so helpful.  She asked a couple of guys who hadn't gotten their food to move so we could have too tables with a bench.  She was great.  My mother paid the bill and I wanted to give her a little extra.  Let's just say I made her day because I gave her much more than I thought I was going to give her.
> 
> But just picture herding around 8 80 year olds.  One with a walker and one with a cane who is slower than molasses in january.
> 
> Had yoga last night and it was a little different than I have been doing.  Really worked some muscles last night but I forgot to take some advil before I went to bed.
> 
> Will be back later.  Have a great day everyone.



Good to see you again.  I'm sure your parent's greatly appreciate all the effort that you and your siblings put into getting them to their monthly visits.  



I am making a list of all the yummy beverages.  We leave in 6 days for our trip, I need to know where to refuel


----------



## lovedvc

Well I think I am finally packed.  Tomorrow we fly to Orlando to board the 7 night Carnival Dream.  We will be stopping at Cozumel, Costa Maya, Belize and Isla Roatan.  After the cruise we will be visiting Disney and staying at Old Key West for 7 nights.  It's a long trip and I hope it goes real slow.  I do not want time to fly.


----------



## N&B'smom

my3princes said:


> Thursday's QOTD:  What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed?  I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Maragritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up?



Mmmmm....I have had a frozen margarita in Mexico when we had dinner there last Sept.  It was booze free though because I don't drink.  (don't like the taste of alcohol!)  It was SOOOOOOOOO good!!!



flipflopmom said:


> *Shelby* - the good thing about Shred is that it's over quick!  Hope you enjoyed it!



I'm going to do it in a few minutes.  Wish me luck!  LOL  I'm sorry you're so stressed.  I hope everything works out okay!!!



pinkle said:


> It's going to be another hot one in Ontario.  I am working 12hours today in the a/c.....I would much prefer pool floating.



Ontario, huh?  My hubby and I were just discussing taking the kids there.  He used to go there every Aug to go fishing with his friend and his friend's dad.  They had been doing that since they were like 10!  I took the kids camping and he said he wouldn't want to go where we went because of the big spiders we saw.  So, last night when he mentioned Ontario we googled spiders that are in the area of Ontario and holy moly... they were HUGE!!  Do you guys get a lot of big spiders????  (I know, silly question) 



keenercam said:


> Shelby -- Cannot wait to see your before and after pictures!  I'll bet your "after" pics will be taken a lot sooner than you think.



I hope you're right because those pictures were down right SCARY!!!  I still can't believe I had them take pics of me in my bathing suit!   It's something no one needs to see...trust me!!!

So....I'll be doing my 30 Day Shred in a bit.  I'm waiting for DH to leave for work otherwise I know he'll come walking in right in the middle and interrupt me.  

I'm also headed to the pool to swim for a bit today and then off to the eye Dr.  I have something going on in the inner corner of my eye, sure hoping it's not a stye developing.  I've never had one before so I don't know what the heck it is!!  I could either get an appt today or the week of the 19th.  Figured I better nip it in the bud because on 7/21 my friend and I are going to Manhattan to see Harry Connick Jr!  

I'll check in later after Jillian has kicked my butt.    Hope you all have a great day!!!


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> Thursday's QOTD:  What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed?  I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Maragritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up?



Ya know, I really got nothin'. I've had the rainbow margarita from the margarita stand at the Mexico pavilion at Epcot but, honestly I didn't much care for any of the flavors except for the normal lime layer. I enjoyed the beer sampler once at that micro-brewery place over at Boardwalk. Other than that, I think I've pretty much survived my WDW trips on water and diet coke. 

*Taryn*: I know that 3rd shift can be tough on everybody. My dad worked swing shift when I was growing up, so my mom was pretty much on her own most of the time for parenting responsibilities. She did great on her own, but when she needed to she was able to swap responsibilities with a close friend of hers - my "other" mom. Of course, as a kid, this was my "normal" so I never knew to be stressed about it since I didn't have anything different to compare it to. 

In my adult life, DH worked on-air at a radio station for several years, so we did go thru more than a year of him working the 7-midnite shift (while I worked the usual 8-5). We weren't parents at the time, but it was still pretty hard on us since we only saw each other when I went home on my lunch hour and for about 30-45 minutes in the evening.

The point is, it's all survivable. Being particularly averse to change in my own life, my way of dealing is to try to accept the change as my "new normal". (This is how I adjusted to becoming a first-time parent in my 30's, but that's a different story altogether.) Even if this is a temporary change, you will make yourself nuts if you only concentrate on how much longer you have to deal with it. But, if you are able to find the "normal" in it, I think you'll do just fine. And, when your DH's schedule goes to days again, you'll find that you'll appreciate your new, new normal even more.


----------



## maiziezoe

Yesterday I ran to the grocery store with the kids... it was 100 degrees out and my DS-5 was shivering. When we got into the store, I grabbed a thermometer and took his temp. It was 103. He felt bad all day so I took him to the immediate care after dinner... he has strep. I have to try to keep the little kids separated today because DD-3 has a history of febrile seizures when she gets sick. 

I haven't been running in almost three weeks. I couldn't run when my step-daughter was here because her mom accused me of using my step-daughter as a babysitter so I could run. So, I skipped running to keep peace between my husband, his ex-wife and their daughter. She is finally gone and I can start running again. I have 10 days before my surgery to run because I won't be able to run after my surgery for several weeks. I hope the weather cools down because this chick doesn't run if it is over 90 degrees. 

My all time favorite show starts tonight. Big Brother 12. I cannot wait.     

Taryn ~   Big ole hugs for you.

*Thursday's QOTD: What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed? I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Maragritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up? *

That's a tough one. I don't drink alcohol (6 years, 8 months and 20 days) and I don't drink pop/soda/soft drinks... the iced tea at Disney is crap and the water isn't great either.


----------



## jenanderson

lovedvc said:


> Well I think I am finally packed.  Tomorrow we fly to Orlando to board the 7 night Carnival Dream.  We will be stopping at Cozumel, Costa Maya, Belize and Isla Roatan.  After the cruise we will be visiting Disney and staying at Old Key West for 7 nights.  It's a long trip and I hope it goes real slow.  I do not want time to fly.



Have a fabulous trip!!!  Can't wait to hear all about it!



maiziezoe said:


> Yesterday I ran to the grocery store with the kids... it was 100 degrees out and my DS-5 was shivering. When we got into the store, I grabbed a thermometer and took his temp. It was 103. He felt bad all day so I took him to the immediate care after dinner... he has strep. I have to try to keep the little kids separated today because DD-3 has a history of febrile seizures when she gets sick.



Hope your DS feels better soon!  That sounds miserable.  I also hope you are able to get out and enjoy a few runs.

I have had a good start to the day.  I went out running this morning (only 2.85 miles but it was a start and I didn't have time for more because I had to tutor), had oatmeal for breakfast (haven't been eating my breakfast) and am on my 2nd big jug of water.  We are planning on going to the Mall of America this afternoon so I know I will get a bunch of walking in today as well.  We are planning on eating dinner there and I will have to pick carefully because I need to be back on track.

Hope everyone has a great day!
Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

Jennz--are you doing ok? I haven't seen your name in a while. Hope everything is good.

jenanderson--welcome back and have fun at Mall of America!

Shelby--wow, pictures in a bathing suit. Good for you. You will like having those pictures down the road as a reminder of how hard you have worked. I don't even recognize the person from December.



my3princes said:


> Thursday's QOTD:  What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed?  I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Maragritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up?


Don't remember what it was called--but at the France kiosk, I think it was a cosmo slushie. Oh my goodness. Very yummy.

Taryn-- I agree with Kathy, men like to fix things and that's probably where your dh's frustration is coming from. Mike gets like that. As for the whole situation--I was supposed to go to grad school when my ds was a baby and then back to work. I had a really sick kid and a husband who works all the time. (Yesterday he was at work at 6:45am, home at 5:30, had a conference call at 8:00pm when we were at the ballpark and another one at 9:00 which he skipped--not everyday is like this, but we will have months at a time where he is very busy.) When ds was in preschool/early elementary DH worked 2pm to 2am M-F. We had no help except for friends who gave me a break sometimes. Anyhow, the point of all this is, you can't do everything. I couldn't do everything. I just couldn't. Your kids are only little for a short period of time and your health is too important, so those should be a priority. Can you take a break from grad school until things get back to normal? Can you hire a house cleaner to even come in every other week for a few months? Can you push your younger daughter in a stroller during gymnastics? maybe borrow a jogging stroller. At the end of the day, all you can do is the best that you can do. Hang in there.



tigger813 said:


> Welsh Dragon at Rose N Crown! It's a strange green drink but so good and refreshing! It's OJ, pineapple juice, melon liquer,  and a splash of creme de menthe! It's a strange green color! We figured out the recipe and make them at home now! I think I'll have one this weekend! Thanks for bringing it up!
> 
> Walked 2 1/2 miles and ran a half mile! Felt good and it was all me time! Not getting the extra walk in this morning but will do WATP this afternoon!
> 
> Walking paid off 2 fold as one of my neighbors wants a massage today so she's coming later this morning!
> 
> Time to shower and get ready for work!


Tracey--that drink sounds pretty good!



mikamah said:


> I'm thinking running shoes though, not glass slippers.
> 
> Nice job!!  I'm sure it's a relief to know you can do it since you never know how hot it will for the w&d.  I will think of you when I feel like I can't run any further this morning.  It's only 80 here so far and we'll head out in a few minutes.


 You go girl--I would rather have running shoes and a good man who appreciates good running shoes! 

It was a relief to know we can run in the heat. It was brutal, but I felt ok afterwards. Last year in October when we were at WDW they had record breaking temps everyday. I am hoping for the best, but expecting the worst. Someone on the W&D thread said earlier that they think they might not start it, if it's too hot, but I don't know what that means.

Dona--loved that story! What a memory you will have of that afternoon!

Cam--Yea for going to the gym!!! I'm so excited for you.



lovedvc said:


> Well I think I am finally packed.  Tomorrow we fly to Orlando to board the 7 night Carnival Dream.  We will be stopping at Cozumel, Costa Maya, Belize and Isla Roatan.  After the cruise we will be visiting Disney and staying at Old Key West for 7 nights.  It's a long trip and I hope it goes real slow.  I do not want time to fly.



Hope you have an amazing trip!!!!

Anne-- I hope you get in a run soon. I know how scary those high temps are. DS routinely ran 104-105 temps up until middle school. It had to do with his genetic disorder. He nerver had seizures, but he would start vomitting, and so could get no medicine down. People did not understand why we were so cautious about having him around anyone who might be sick. Hope everyone is healthy soon.


Good afternoon everyone. Today was supposed to be an off day, but I went to the Y and did the bike.  Does anyone else have trouble taking vitamins? I have to have a completely full stomach or I feel like I'm going to heave. I try to take a multi-vitamin a couple times a week, in case I'm missing anything from being a vegetarian, but I'll tell you this morning I thought I had eaten enough, and still got so sick to my stomach. Yuck! It's supposed to rain tonight, so hoping for a couple of cooler days coming up.

Have a great day!


----------



## N&B'smom

maiziezoe said:


> Yesterday I ran to the grocery store with the kids... it was 100 degrees out and my DS-5 was shivering. When we got into the store, I grabbed a thermometer and took his temp. It was 103. He felt bad all day so I took him to the immediate care after dinner... he has strep. I have to try to keep the little kids separated today because DD-3 has a history of febrile seizures when she gets sick.



Oh no!!  Hope he is feeling better and that your DD doesn't get it!!! 

I just did the Shred.  Oh my gosh, I'm sweating profusely but I feel GREAT!!  Now I'm off to get more exercise in the POOL!!!


----------



## pinkle

maiziezoe said:


> Yesterday I ran to the grocery store with the kids... it was 100 degrees out and my DS-5 was shivering. When we got into the store, I grabbed a thermometer and took his temp. It was 103. He felt bad all day so I took him to the immediate care after dinner... he has strep. I have to try to keep the little kids separated today because DD-3 has a history of febrile seizures when she gets sick.
> 
> I haven't been running in almost three weeks. I couldn't run when my step-daughter was here because her mom accused me of using my step-daughter as a babysitter so I could run. So, I skipped running to keep peace between my husband, his ex-wife and their daughter. She is finally gone and I can start running again. I have 10 days before my surgery to run because I won't be able to run after my surgery for several weeks. I hope the weather cools down because this chick doesn't run if it is over 90 degrees.
> 
> My all time favorite show starts tonight. Big Brother 12. I cannot wait.
> 
> Taryn ~   Big ole hugs for you.
> 
> *Thursday's QOTD: What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed? I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Maragritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up? *
> 
> I hope DS is okay....not exercising after surgery is fristrating.  Hang in there and watch what you eat!
> 
> That's a tough one. I don't drink alcohol (6 years, 8 months and 20 days) and I don't drink pop/soda/soft drinks... the iced tea at Disney is crap and the water isn't great either.





N&B'smom said:


> Oh no!!  Hope he is feeling better and that your DD doesn't get it!!!
> 
> I just did the Shred.  Oh my gosh, I'm sweating profusely but I feel GREAT!!  Now I'm off to get more exercise in the POOL!!!


Good for you!  I'm eating lunch (salad) before I have to get back to work.  Exercising in the pool sounds like a better idea


----------



## Worfiedoodles

my3princes said:


> Thursday's QOTD:  What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed?  I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Maragritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up?



Gosh, I don't have one...I guess I need to work on that! The one thing I drink at WDW I don't drink anywhere else is chocolate milk. I have it after the Half. I figure it's a great recovery drink, and I've earned it! The thing that I just can't pass up tends to be water -- it's hot and I'm thirsty -- plus I'm not fond of Coke products. They used to offer Gold Peak Iced Tea (a serious yum!), but now they've switched to Nestea, and that not the same  I am just shy of a teatotaller, and I don't drink before or right after a race, so that's when I tend to be at Disney. 

I ran 4M today and it felt great! It was way too hot, but I wasn't about to bag it as long as I've waited! I'm going to get up earlier tomorrow for 10M, so it will be cooler. The scale seems to be in line. I've been just treading water. I'll either be the same, have a little gain, or a little loss this week. I think that's to be expected, but I'm already hoping to go down a lb or 2 next week. I don't have to go back to work until Tuesday, so I'm hoping for at least one more run over the weekend. We're going to visit dh's cousin and family at their camp Saturday, so that may be a bust. 

*Taryn* -- I can't offer any better advice than you have already received.  Just vent all you want -- someone will always be here with a 

Well, I took off today to spend with my dad, so I'd better get back to him!

Maria


----------



## jennz

Hi Rose   I'm lurking, I don't have anything positive to contribute so I'm just reading.    I did mean to tell you that there have always been more adults than kids at the Dis meets here so no worries.  

DD has been sick for a week now, her fever was up to 102 and today it's almost been normal.  She's just got the plain old flu...moving on to the congestion/cough/runny nose part.  I had to work a concert all day Tuesday and cried leaving her at home alone at 9:30.    Fortunately dh came home at 2:30, and a friend of dd's came over before that and they watched the Tink movies.


----------



## brinalyn530

Thursday's QOTD:  What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed?  I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Maragritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up?
I love the slushies at the France pavilion  I think I had one of each last time we were there (because it was really hot ). Theres a lemon one (Citron I believe?) and a Grand Marnier one, yummy!

Jen  Welcome back. Today is a brand new day  !

Taryn   Thank you! And it worked too, I was up this morning at 6:30 ready to go, despite the fact the I had only gotten to sleep about 4 and a half hours before I should have set this up a while ago! Sorry to hear about your DHs work situation. You helped me tremendously when I was freaking out a few weeks ago and I wish there was some way to return the favor. All I can say is that I have confidence that you will overcome this challenge. Make a plan, do the best you can, and remember to breathe. I like Jens idea about setting some rewards for yourself too. 



mikamah said:


> I'm thinking running shoes though, not glass slippers.
> 
> that is so true, and honestly what I would love to meet, but they all seem to be changing the toilet paper rolls for some other women already.
> 
> Whoo hoo!!  Maybe you should buy some new shoes before your vacation.  That is definitely a great motivator.  Is he single too?


Definitely new running shoes for the both of us! 
All the good ones are taken, it seems or 
Divorced, actually, close enough though right? 

lovedvc  Have a wonderful trip!

Shelby  Ohhh, I like Harry Connick Jr. Hes a cutie  ! Hope everythings OK with your eye. Glad you liked Shred and have fun in the pool!

Connie  I love your new normal outlook. Its also a very good way of looking at our weight loss journey. 

Ann  Get well soon wishes to your DS!

Ive always wanted to go to Mall of America. No one else understands why I would be willing to fly to another state to go to a mall. I always say, its not just a mall  they have a roller coaster inside  !



Rose&Mike said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Today was supposed to be an off day, but I went to the Y and did the bike.  Does anyone else have trouble taking vitamins? I have to have a completely full stomach or I feel like I'm going to heave. I try to take a multi-vitamin a couple times a week, in case I'm missing anything from being a vegetarian, but I'll tell you this morning I thought I had eaten enough, and still got so sick to my stomach. Yuck!


I have to take my vitamins in the middle of a meal  usually breakfast  if they are in my empty stomach for more than a minute my body is rejecting them and its even worse if I take them after I eat  . I even had issues with the prenatal vitamins they gave me  I ended up having to take Flintstones chewables for the duration of my pregnancy because they were the only kind I could keep down.  It took me years to get my process down as far as the vitamins go  the middle of a meal trick was kind of an accidental discovery.  Probably more than you needed to know, but I hope I helped a little. 

Ive been in a much better mood since yesterday afternoon. I feel like Im really back on track now. I even have a plan to get the rower Ive been salivating over and I hope to have it in the next 3 to 4 weeks. I gave up on the elliptical because I couldnt find one with a comfortable stride, and I was scared to spend all that money on a treadmill when Im not sure Ill even really like it. I remembered that I liked the rowing machines at the gym my family used to go to and my friend at work just raves about what a good workout they are, so I found a really good model on Amazon, got discouraged by the price and forgot about it until I had my bank situation earlier this week. I ended up having more in savings than I had thought, so once all the direct deposit stuff is settled, Im going to order it. So excited!!!  It looks like all that headache was worth it after all! 

I feel like a teenager after having caught up with my old friend  and then his mom friended me too and said how much they had missed me. It made me feel really special that I had made an impact in someones life like that. It also made me realize that we really should share our feelings with the ones we care about more often, cause you just never know.  So thank you to all my WISH friends  even though weve never met, the support and encouragement you all share is really special and means a lot to me! 

Have a great rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## my3princes

lovedvc said:


> Well I think I am finally packed.  Tomorrow we fly to Orlando to board the 7 night Carnival Dream.  We will be stopping at Cozumel, Costa Maya, Belize and Isla Roatan.  After the cruise we will be visiting Disney and staying at Old Key West for 7 nights.  It's a long trip and I hope it goes real slow.  I do not want time to fly.



We leave next Wednesday for a week at Disney followed by a 7 night cruise on the Norwegian Epic to Cozumel, Costa Maya and Roatan   We're doing a week in Orlando after the cruise too   I'm hoping our trip goes extra slow too



maiziezoe said:


> Yesterday I ran to the grocery store with the kids... it was 100 degrees out and my DS-5 was shivering. When we got into the store, I grabbed a thermometer and took his temp. It was 103. He felt bad all day so I took him to the immediate care after dinner... he has strep. I have to try to keep the little kids separated today because DD-3 has a history of febrile seizures when she gets sick.
> 
> I haven't been running in almost three weeks. I couldn't run when my step-daughter was here because her mom accused me of using my step-daughter as a babysitter so I could run. So, I skipped running to keep peace between my husband, his ex-wife and their daughter. She is finally gone and I can start running again. I have 10 days before my surgery to run because I won't be able to run after my surgery for several weeks. I hope the weather cools down because this chick doesn't run if it is over 90 degrees.
> 
> My all time favorite show starts tonight. Big Brother 12. I cannot wait.
> 
> Taryn ~   Big ole hugs for you.
> 
> *Thursday's QOTD: What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed? I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Maragritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up? *
> 
> That's a tough one. I don't drink alcohol (6 years, 8 months and 20 days) and I don't drink pop/soda/soft drinks... the iced tea at Disney is crap and the water isn't great either.



We carry crystal light and add it to the Disney water, it makes it much easier to drink


----------



## pjlla

Hello everyone!

Sorry I have been AWOL for many days now.  We went to the Cape for the 4th holiday and it was a bit busy before we left and I don't think I got on at all on Friday, so this is my first day back on in a week!  I'm going to say sorry about any big news I missed, but I am NOT going back all those pages to catch up on the thread.  

I had a pretty decent loss last week and was back within a pound of my recent all-time adult low, so at least I went into the weekend feeling good.  

The Bad News.....Despite some pretty decent effort on my part, I did have a big gain over the weekend (actually it was about a 5 day holiday for us).  

The Good News.... I managed to keep up my exercise while I was gone and did a new "longest run" despite the heat and humidity.  Sunday morning I did a full 5 mile run.  It was a great feeling when I was done, but honestly, even at 7:00 am it was at least in the mid-80's and very humid. I did 4 miles on Saturday, 5 miles on Sunday, and an "almost" 4 miles on Monday (probably closer to 3.5).  I didn't run Tuesday because of the heat, but I was able to do some walking on the beach... I walked in about knee-deep water at low tide for some resistance.  

I'm back now and back on track, both with eating and exercise.  I did a 4 mile run this morning.  It was going to be 5 miles, but the heat and humidity won.  At about 3.5 miles I started wondering how long it would be for someone to find me when I passed out... so I figured it was time to be done!!  

I also tentatively agreed to run in my first race!  A marathon relay in October.  I told them I would do either a 3 mi, or 5 mi leg... but not the 6 mi.  Just not feeling ready for THAT! It's not official yet, but I probably will do it.  

Glad to be back and glad to be back on track.  TTYL.........P


----------



## corinnak

Hi everyone,
It's the same old story here: I wrote a reply last night and then...my browser froze so here I go, starting again.

I've been MIA a LOT this challenge, but I have finally caught the QOTD archive back up to date...again.  Some good questions!  I moved the questions from the first month of the challenge down into the regular archives below the first message and we are into JULY!!!  I can't believe it.

I haven't been completely MIA - at least I've continued to send my weight to Shannon and am hanging around in that nebulous, boring but pleasant "maintain zone."  It's so silly, I know, but I do still miss the "thrill of losing" even after 6 months  of maintaining.    Maintaining is great, but there's not as much excitement, that is for sure.

I am almost done with my YMCA "Lazyman" Triathlon now.  I did the last swimming this morning and only have 15 more bike miles to accomplish before July 15.  Which should be completely doable, even for me and even given everything I need to do in the next week.


A few QOTD:

7/7 Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite Disney song? You know the one that plays and you can't help but think of your last Disney vacation.

That music that they play in Future World in Epcot that sounds like....the future!  

I am also a huge, Huge, HUGE fan of "Grim Grinning Ghosts."  It always makes me think of the time we took my grandmother to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party - super warm but seriously we had the best time. 


7/8 Thursday QOTD: What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed? I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Margaritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up?

At home and at Disney, I try not to drink too many of my calories - water is always my beverage of choice, but I have tried some good drinks at WDW over the years (especially before I buckled down about losing).  Here is what I've found:

Oh, they have some good beverages.  My all-time favorite is probably the Tangerine Slush you can get at the back of the Tangerine Cafe.  You can get it with or without spirits as you prefer - it is wonderful either way!!! 

I also loved the Peach Snapi at the Joy of Tea stand in China.  That one is adults only, however.  

I don't actually LOVE the flavor of the drink itself, but I am the one who has the tradition of getting a Welsh Dragon after a long WDW race - it revived my legs after the very last Minnie Marathon (15K) - I had done the 5K the day before and 15K was the farthest I'd ever gone at that point, so my legs were talking to me!

I really should not say this on a weight loss thread, but the adult milkshakes at the Sci Fi Dine-In are....outstanding.  I shared one with DH last time we were there and it was very decadent.



Pamela - I just saw that you are signing on for your first race!  Very exciting!  You could definitely do the 6 mile by October if you are running 5 already, but I can appreciate that you would want a shorter distance as well.  Who else are you running with?


And that reminds me - just have to say something about working out in all this heat and humidity - it's dangerous out there in many parts of the country right now, so even if it is stating the obvious, I want to urge everyone to be careful in your outdoor workouts!! This is not the time to push the envelope. Make sure you have enough hydration and electrolytes to see you through, and if you start to feel bad, dizzy, tunnel vision etc., slow down, stop, find some shade or call someone to pick you up.  Be smart out there and take good care.


----------



## pjlla

corinnak said:


> Hi everyone,
> It's the same old story here: I wrote a reply last night and then...my browser froze so here I go, starting again.
> 
> I've been MIA a LOT this challenge, but I have finally caught the QOTD archive back up to date...again.  Some good questions!  I moved the questions from the first month of the challenge down into the regular archives below the first message and we are into JULY!!!  I can't believe it.
> 
> I haven't been completely MIA - at least I've continued to send my weight to Shannon and am hanging around in that nebulous, boring but pleasant "maintain zone."  It's so silly, I know, but I do still miss the "thrill of losing" even after 6 months  of maintaining.    Maintaining is great, but there's not as much excitement, that is for sure.
> 
> I am almost done with my YMCA "Lazyman" Triathlon now.  I did the last swimming this morning and only have 15 more bike miles to accomplish before July 15.  Which should be completely doable, even for me and even given everything I need to do in the next week.
> 
> 
> Pamela - I just saw that you are signing on for your first race!  Very exciting!  You could definitely do the 6 mile by October if you are running 5 already, but I can appreciate that you would want a shorter distance as well.  Who else are you running with?
> 
> 
> And that reminds me - just have to say something about working out in all this heat and humidity - it's dangerous out there in many parts of the country right now, so even if it is stating the obvious, I want to urge everyone to be careful in your outdoor workouts!! This is not the time to push the envelope. Make sure you have enough hydration and electrolytes to see you through, and if you start to feel bad, dizzy, tunnel vision etc., slow down, stop, find some shade or call someone to pick you up.  Be smart out there and take good care.



Glad you are back on!!

I know I could, technically, run the 6 mi leg... but I didn't want that big a responsibility during a "team" event... especially for my first event ever!  The race is in Falmouth, MA and I would be running with my niece, her husband and probably a few of her friends... not totally sure yet.

Thanks for the reminder about taking it easy during this crazy hot streak.... I love the weather but it doesn't love me when it comes to exercise time.  TTYL...........P


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> But just picture herding around 8 80 year olds.  One with a walker and one with a cane who is slower than molasses in january.
> 
> Had yoga last night and it was a little different than I have been doing.  Really worked some muscles last night but I forgot to take some advil before I went to bed.


Oh, dona, what a day you had.  Funny, if anyone can  handle 8 80 year olds, it would be you.  I'm sure the yoga felt great after your day.  



flipflopmom said:


> Hey Kathy - I would love it if my DH would replace the toilet paper.


So funny.  We were at a friends house this afternoon, and her husband did something goofy, so she said, "do you want him?", so I said, only if he changes the toilet paper on the roller, and she said, oh, god no.  



keenercam said:


> I'm swamped at work, but since I do so much better when I've checked in here, I wanted to at least say "hi" and WISH you all a lovely day.  I also wanted to report that despite the ridiculously complicated planning it required and the logistical nightmare of getting there and in the building and then through the shower, etc. afterwards, I did, in fact, go to the gym today to do a 20-30 minute uppper body workout.  Tonight is water PT, so that will be the most exercise I've had in more than 6 1/2 weeks.


Nice work, cam on getting to the gym.  You are such an inspiration.  How easy it would be to give up and not attempt it with all the planning it requires, and you got out there and did it.  You are doing awesome!!



my3princes said:


> I am making a list of all the yummy beverages.  We leave in 6 days for our trip, I need to know where to refuel


6 days, you must be getting soooo excited.  We leave in 7 weeks, and I'm already starting to get excited.  



lovedvc said:


> Well I think I am finally packed.  Tomorrow we fly to Orlando to board the 7 night Carnival Dream.  We will be stopping at Cozumel, Costa Maya, Belize and Isla Roatan.  After the cruise we will be visiting Disney and staying at Old Key West for 7 nights.  It's a long trip and I hope it goes real slow.  I do not want time to fly.


Have a wonderful, magical vacation!!



maiziezoe said:


> Yesterday I ran to the grocery store with the kids... it was 100 degrees out and my DS-5 was shivering. When we got into the store, I grabbed a thermometer and took his temp. It was 103. He felt bad all day so I took him to the immediate care after dinner... he has strep. I have to try to keep the little kids separated today because DD-3 has a history of febrile seizures when she gets sick.


So sorry your little guy is sick.  I hope he's feeling better real soon.



jenanderson said:


> I have had a good start to the day.  I went out running this morning (only 2.85 miles but it was a start and I didn't have time for more because I had to tutor), had oatmeal for breakfast (haven't been eating my breakfast) and am on my 2nd big jug of water.  We are planning on going to the Mall of America this afternoon so I know I will get a bunch of walking in today as well.  We are planning on eating dinner there and I will have to pick carefully because I need to be back on track.


Nice work, getting back on track after vacation.  I just got my cow prize, and want to thank you sooooo much for it.  It is awesome!!  I put a magnet and a dead last finish sign on my fridge, and a sticker on my computer monitor.  It is so sweet of you to do that, and it totally made my day.  I had just picked up michael at my brothers and almost ate a twinkie, but thought better of it, and when I got home, I thought I"m so glad I didn't eat that, and saw your envelope with "have a magical day" and was so excited.  Thank you so much.  


Rose&Mike said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Today was supposed to be an off day, but I went to the Y and did the bike.  Does anyone else have trouble taking vitamins? I have to have a completely full stomach or I feel like I'm going to heave. I try to take a multi-vitamin a couple times a week, in case I'm missing anything from being a vegetarian, but I'll tell you this morning I thought I had eaten enough, and still got so sick to my stomach. Yuck!


They do upset my stomach too if I haven't eaten a big meal, and then I'm burping them up for hours.  I tend to buy them and will take them for a few weeks, and then forget.  I do need to pick up some more, and give it another go.  Thanks for the reminder.



N&B'smom said:


> I just did the Shred.  Oh my gosh, I'm sweating profusely but I feel GREAT!!  Now I'm off to get more exercise in the POOL!!!


Whoo hoo!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I ran 4M today and it felt great! It was way too hot, but I wasn't about to bag it as long as I've waited! I'm going to get up earlier tomorrow for 10M, so it will be cooler. The scale seems to be in line. I've been just treading water. I'll either be the same, have a little gain, or a little loss this week. I think that's to be expected, but I'm already hoping to go down a lb or 2 next week. I don't have to go back to work until Tuesday, so I'm hoping for at least one more run over the weekend. We're going to visit dh's cousin and family at their camp Saturday, so that may be a bust.


Nice job on the 4 miles.  It does seem to be cooling off a bit here tonight.  



jennz said:


> DD has been sick for a week now, her fever was up to 102 and today it's almost been normal.  She's just got the plain old flu...moving on to the congestion/cough/runny nose part.  I had to work a concert all day Tuesday and cried leaving her at home alone at 9:30.    Fortunately dh came home at 2:30, and a friend of dd's came over before that and they watched the Tink movies.


  So sorry your dd is sick, and it's so hard to have to leave them when they are sick, no matter how old they get.  We've missed you around here.  I hope she's feeling better soon and that you're doing ok.  



brinalyn530 said:


> It also made me realize that we really should share our feelings with the ones we care about more often, cause you just never know.  So thank you to all my WISH friends  even though weve never met, the support and encouragement you all share is really special and means a lot to me!


This is so very true.  I honestly don't know what I would do without the support of this group.  You guys all are so awesome. 



pjlla said:


> I also tentatively agreed to run in my first race!  A marathon relay in October.  I told them I would do either a 3 mi, or 5 mi leg... but not the 6 mi.  Just not feeling ready for THAT! It's not official yet, but I probably will do it.


Welcome back, and a big congratulations on scheduling your first race!!!!  It is an awesome feeling, though scary at first. YOu can do it, and will do amazing.



corinnak said:


> I haven't been completely MIA - at least I've continued to send my weight to Shannon and am hanging around in that nebulous, boring but pleasant "maintain zone."  It's so silly, I know, but I do still miss the "thrill of losing" even after 6 months  of maintaining.    Maintaining is great, but there's not as much excitement, that is for sure.


Maintaining is great, and you should be proud of how far you have come.  I can understand that it's not as exciting when you are losing, but man I wish I was there with you.

Well, I just signed up for my second 5k this sunday!  I had been thinking I wanted to find one for the end of summer, and my friend today asked if I'd be interested in doing one this weekend that she wanted to do.  I was initially, like no, I can't do that, it's not enough time to psych myself up for it, but then I said why not?  I did say I needed to look at last years results, to know I wouldn't be the last one 15 minutes behind everyone else.  So we registered, and I'm doing it.   My first one was all women, so this will be different, and about twice as many runners as my other race.  

Now as for part 2 of the cow- the disney princess is definintely my big motivator right now.  I really want to train and run that, and if I'm going to invest the money into it, I want to be ready for it.   In order to be ready, I need to be able to run longer and faster than I am now, and I know that losing this weight is going to make that easier, so that is my big motivator.  I'll have to recheck the cow post, because that might have been last weeks cow part 2.  

Have a great night.


----------



## lovedvc

my3princes said:


> We leave next Wednesday for a week at Disney followed by a 7 night cruise on the Norwegian Epic to Cozumel, Costa Maya and Roatan   We're doing a week in Orlando after the cruise too   I'm hoping our trip goes extra slow too



The Norwegian Epic was here in New York last week, it looks absolutely amazing.  I love the ice bar.  Have a blast!!!!!

It's the night before vacation and I feel like a swollen tick right now.  I know I've gained a few pounds this week probably due to my cycle, but this is ridiculous.  I'm sitting here right now feeling like I've gained it all back and it's just gonna keep adding up over a 2 week vacation.  I know it's not as bad as I'm thinking, but I have to try to get myself out of this funk.


----------



## flipflopmom

Spent 20 minutes deleting, responding, and I had too many images and lost it all!!!!!!! There's an image for you!  And another.



keenercam said:


> OMG!  A LapuLapu. Definitely.
> Taryn -- I'm sorry you are so stressed.  I'm glad, at least, that you have a couple of weeks to adjust and to hopefully figure out some of the logistics.  I WISH I lived closer so I could at least offer to help once in a while.   I also wanted to report that despite the ridiculously complicated planning it required and the logistical nightmare of getting there and in the building and then through the shower, etc. afterwards, I did, in fact, go to the gym today to do a 20-30 minute uppper body workout.



Thanks so much, I wish you lived closer, too!  I also wish we could meet for a lapu lapu sometime!  So excited you got to work out, and it humbles me what you have to go through to exercise, and yet you are so dedicated.  



lovedvc said:


> Well I think I am finally packed.  Tomorrow we fly to Orlando to board the 7 night Carnival Dream.  We will be stopping at Cozumel, Costa Maya, Belize and Isla Roatan.  After the cruise we will be visiting Disney and staying at Old Key West for 7 nights.  It's a long trip and I hope it goes real slow.  I do not want time to fly.



Here's to loongg days!  Enjoy each and every moment!  Sunscreen and water!



Connie96 said:


> The point is, it's all survivable. Being particularly averse to change in my own life, my way of dealing is to try to accept the change as my "new normal".



Survivable is a good word! I did chunk this a bit, and realized I can ease into it with workdays, then actual school, then only 1 day a week for gymnastics for a few weeks since we go back so much earlier and everyone else is still on morning workouts, then class starts, so only 1 month of the whole shebang!  



maiziezoe said:


> He felt bad all day so I took him to the immediate care after dinner... he has strep. I hope the weather cools down because this chick doesn't run if it is over 90 degrees. :
> 
> That's a tough one. I don't drink alcohol (6 years, 8 months and 20 days) and I don't drink pop/soda/soft drinks... the iced tea at Disney is crap and the water isn't great either.



Lots to comment on here: 1.  Have you mentioned what kind of surgery you are having?  If so, I missed it.  If not, and you don't plan to, tell me to shut up!
2.  Hope DS gets well soon, and DD doesn't get sick!
3.  I don't run when it's over 90, and have a hard time over 80! 
4.  By the way you commented on alcohol, just had to send a  and a 



jenanderson said:


> Jen


Just wanted to say hi to you!  Congrats on gettin back on track!



Rose&Mike said:


> . Can you take a break from grad school until things get back to normal? Can you hire a house cleaner to even come in every other week for a few months? Can you push your younger daughter in a stroller during gymnastics?
> 
> It was a relief to know we can run in the heat. It was brutal, but I felt ok afterwards. Last year in October when we were at WDW they had record breaking temps everyday.Have a great day!



Please be careful in the heat.  And I wish I could take a break, but the school system is paying for it, so I have to take the classes as they are offered.  If DD2's preschool she'll be starting for 2 mornings a week isn't too expensive, I might hire someone just for August and September.  Dh will get a raise for the time he's on 3rd, I think I know how to spend it! HA!HA!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> They used to offer Gold Peak Iced Tea (a serious yum!), but now they've switched to Nestea, and that not the same  I am just shy of a teatotaller, and I don't drink before or right after a race, so that's when I tend to be at Disney.
> 
> *Taryn* -- I can't offer any better advice than you have already received.



Sometimes the hugs and listening are better!  Thanks for letting me vent.  And I wanted to share that they had Gold Peak in 4 flavors the CR mug refill station, and at Pop last summer.    I don't drink much either, but, I have to have at least 1 lapu lapu and 1 glass of wine there, which is more than I have in the 3 months prior!



jennz said:


> I'm lurking, I don't have anything positive to contribute so I'm just reading.



Just your presence is positive, I can always count on you!  Hope DD feels better soon!



brinalyn530 said:


> Taryn Thank you! And it worked too, I was up this morning at 6:30 ready to go, despite the fact the I had only gotten to sleep about 4 and a half hours before I should have set this up a while ago! Sorry to hear about your DHs work situation. You helped me tremendously when I was freaking out a few weeks ago and I wish there was some way to return the favor. All I can say is that I have confidence that you will overcome this challenge. Make a plan, do the best you can, and remember to breathe. I like Jens idea about setting some rewards for yourself too.
> 
> Ive been in a much better mood since yesterday afternoon. I feel like Im really back on track now. I even have a plan to get the rower Ive been salivating over and I hope to have it in the next 3 to 4 weeks.
> 
> Bree



Wow girl - Man, memories, motivation, and money! I wanna dip my hand in your M&M bag! 



pjlla said:


> I'm back now and back on track, both with eating and exercise.  I did a 4 mile run this morning.  It was going to be 5 miles, but the heat and humidity won.  At about 3.5 miles I started wondering how long it would be for someone to find me when I passed out... so I figured it was time to be done!!
> 
> I also tentatively agreed to run in my first race!  A marathon relay in October.  I told them I would do either a 3 mi, or 5 mi leg... but not the 6 mi.  Just not feeling ready for THAT! It's not official yet, but I probably will do it.


Be careful in the heat!  And congrats on settling on a race!



corinnak said:


> And that reminds me - just have to say something about working out in all this heat and humidity - it's dangerous out there in many parts of the country right now, so even if it is stating the obvious, I want to urge everyone to be careful in your outdoor workouts!! This is not the time to push the envelope. Make sure you have enough hydration and electrolytes to see you through, and if you start to feel bad, dizzy, tunnel vision etc., slow down, stop, find some shade or call someone to pick you up.  Be smart out there and take good care.



Requoting, as this is important!  Thanks for the reminder, it's been 100 here, and where DH works there is no A/C.  They had 3 people pass out yesterday! He didn't drink enough water today, and felt really, really bad when he got home.  BE CAREFUL and DRINK YOUR WATER!  No run or walk is worth it!

OK, I've got Big Brother on now.  Haven't watched it in 9 years, I got sucked in when DD1 was 1, didn't like the cast the next year, so Ihaven't watched it since!

Let's hope this one goes through.  HAve a good night everyone!
Taryn


----------



## donac

COW Part 2 

I feel like I have lost my motivation this last few weeks.  The summer is almost all planned out and there is no going away for me.  Dh is going to the Boy Scout Jambo and Ds1 is going to DW with his gf.  Ds2 is not going any where but I think he is planning to go away during winter break.  No place for me to go.  I know pity party but I am trying to get out of it.  

I think by coaching this week should help with getting my motivation back.

HAve a nice evening anyone.  My question will be up early tomorrow morning.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hello Everyone!

I am having a hard time posting tonight. I guess my posts like to go poof.  to myself that this attempt will be successful.

Today was a good day. I started the morning off with 45 minutes on the Wii Fit+ and balance board. It was a really great workout. I drank 10 glasses of water today. I have a feeling I'm going to wake up a few times during the night. I needed the water, so it's worth it. Eating was also good for the day. I am doing better journaling, but I need to be even better about it.

I went to the library today and checked out some health/exercise magazines and books. I am hoping for a few good ideas for recipes and workout routines. I would love to continue to lose at my current rate.

Good luck with weigh-in tomorrow and  to all those struggling! Also, have a great day tomorrow! 

CC


----------



## tigger813

Good evening friends!

Been a pretty good day. I ate pretty well today. I made some teriyaki chicken thighs for supper with some potatoes and veggies. I had a bowl of ice cream after lunch and had my handful of Ms! I walked 2 1/2 miles and jogged 1/2 mile this morning. This afternoon after I ate badly I did the 5 mile WATP! The only thing I missed was that in this one she doesn't use hand weights. I'll have to try and incorporate them somehow. I felt good afterwards! 

Tomorrow I will be getting up and walking 3 miles with my neighbor and then walking another 2-3 with my mom. I have to go and cover the desk at work from 9-1 and then I can come home and get in another workout. Temperature is supposed to be a bit lower tomorrow but still humid. My abs are sore from my workout as I was really trying to tighten them. I need to take some Motrin before I go to bed! Drinking the last of my water for the day. 

Unfortunately I'm almost positive that I will have a gain for the week unless I can lose 3 pounds over night. I plan on doing more WATP next week. I will probably alternate between a 3, 4, and 5 mile workout to boost my weight loss since I've not been doing as much. I need to get back to using the hand weights as well.

Think I'll get into bed and read for a bit. DD1 and I are reading/listening to Chasing Vermeer by Blue Balliett. It's on her summer reading list for school and I had it so I picked up the audiobook too. It's quite captivating. 

Enjoy the rest of your night!

Did I miss the COW results from this week?


----------



## A.Mickey

maiziezoe said:


> Yesterday I ran to the grocery store with the kids... it was 100 degrees out and my DS-5 was shivering. When we got into the store, I grabbed a thermometer and took his temp. It was 103. He felt bad all day so I took him to the immediate care after dinner... he has strep. I have to try to keep the little kids separated today because DD-3 has a history of febrile seizures when she gets sick.
> 
> I haven't been running in almost three weeks. I couldn't run when my step-daughter was here because her mom accused me of using my step-daughter as a babysitter so I could run. So, I skipped running to keep peace between my husband, his ex-wife and their daughter. She is finally gone and I can start running again. I have 10 days before my surgery to run because I won't be able to run after my surgery for several weeks. I hope the weather cools down because this chick doesn't run if it is over 90 degrees.
> 
> My all time favorite show starts tonight. Big Brother 12. I cannot wait.
> 
> Taryn ~   Big ole hugs for you.
> 
> *Thursday's QOTD: What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed? I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Maragritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up? *
> 
> That's a tough one. I don't drink alcohol (6 years, 8 months and 20 days) and I don't drink pop/soda/soft drinks... the iced tea at Disney is crap and the water isn't great either.



I hope Lowie is feeling better today and Pi doesn't catch it!  OOohhh..what about bottomless milkshake at Whispering Canyon Cafe....while it isn't very good for you, it sure tastes good!  

My personal preference is the Mangogingerita (at china pavilion) and the Tea cart during food and wine festival in England is awesome!  I wish it was there year round.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Worfiedoodles said:


> I ran 4M today and it felt great! It was way too hot, but I wasn't about to bag it as long as I've waited! I'm going to get up earlier tomorrow for 10M, so it will be cooler. The scale seems to be in line. I've been just treading water. I'll either be the same, have a little gain, or a little loss this week. I think that's to be expected, but I'm already hoping to go down a lb or 2 next week. I don't have to go back to work until Tuesday, so I'm hoping for at least one more run over the weekend. We're going to visit dh's cousin and family at their camp Saturday, so that may be a bust.


Glad you got a run in Maria.



jennz said:


> Hi Rose   I'm lurking, I don't have anything positive to contribute so I'm just reading.    I did mean to tell you that there have always been more adults than kids at the Dis meets here so no worries.
> 
> DD has been sick for a week now, her fever was up to 102 and today it's almost been normal.  She's just got the plain old flu...moving on to the congestion/cough/runny nose part.  I had to work a concert all day Tuesday and cried leaving her at home alone at 9:30.    Fortunately dh came home at 2:30, and a friend of dd's came over before that and they watched the Tink movies.


Glad you're ok, and hope dd is feeling better soon!

Bree and Kathy--thanks for sharing about the vitamins. It's nice to know I'm not the only one.

Kathy--good luck on Saturday!

Pamela--welcome back! That's exciting about the relay. I think you will love it!



lovedvc said:


> The Norwegian Epic was here in New York last week, it looks absolutely amazing.  I love the ice bar.  Have a blast!!!!!
> 
> It's the night before vacation and I feel like a swollen tick right now.  I know I've gained a few pounds this week probably due to my cycle, but this is ridiculous.  I'm sitting here right now feeling like I've gained it all back and it's just gonna keep adding up over a 2 week vacation.  I know it's not as bad as I'm thinking, but I have to try to get myself out of this funk.



 I know you're going to have a great trip!



flipflopmom said:


> Please be careful in the heat.  And I wish I could take a break, but the school system is paying for it, so I have to take the classes as they are offered.  If DD2's preschool she'll be starting for 2 mornings a week isn't too expensive, I might hire someone just for August and September.  Dh will get a raise for the time he's on 3rd, I think I know how to spend it! HA!HA!


That sounds like a good plan! I hope you are feeling better about things. I'm sorry if I came across as preachy. I spent so many years feeling like I needed to be the perfect everything, and mostly feeling guilty when I wasn't. Hang in there.

And we are very careful in the heat. I definitely wouldn't even try this if we hadn't been doing it all spring. I hydrate really well on the days we run and take endurolytes before and after. We were over a minute per mile slower this week and that really helped I think. I felt in better shape at the end than on the days we run/walk. Our weather is supposed to break for few days so we should have a good weekend run.

Dona-- I just thought you needed a hug.

I am kind of glad today is over. Nothing really bad, but nothing really went right either. Traffic was terrible--50 minutes to go about 3 miles this afternoon, I had a rotten experience at Kohl's and I feel really cranky/out of whack. The only good thing is I cooked dinner rather than eat out, so I feel good about that.

And if anyone like classic rock/ southern rock, at strength class yesterday she played a cd with these kind of songs redone in a slightly hyped up away. I downloaded a couple and can't wait to run to them. From i-tunes type in flex 70s and it should come up. 

Have a nice evening!
Rose


----------



## my3princes

It's been fun coaching this week.  I hope you all have amazing weigh ins tomorrow


----------



## LuvBaloo

Life has been crazy for a week, and the scale will be ugly tomorrow.

I left town last Wed and got back home about 11:30 Monday night.  Had a great trip with lots of activity (walking/hiking ).  But we were so busy, there was too many fast food meals.  I'm excited that I got a new pair of running shoes, but haven't made/found time to test them out yet.  That will definitely happen soon, but not tomorrow.

Its ladies movie night tomorrow, as a group of ladies are going out for dinner and then to see the latest Twilight movie.  Spent some time tonight tidying up, and still haven't finished unpacking.  I've got a new babysitter coming to stay with my girls so I can leave before DH gets home, and hate to have a sitter in when the house is a pigsty, so getting my exercise doing housework.

I haven't been able to get on here and actually get caught up, but hopefully I can at least stay active moving forward.


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> Today was a good day. I started the morning off with 45 minutes on the Wii Fit+ and balance board. It was a really great workout. I drank 10 glasses of water today. I have a feeling I'm going to wake up a few times during the night. I needed the water, so it's worth it. Eating was also good for the day. I am doing better journaling, but I need to be even better about it.
> CC



I am so proud of you CC!  You've come so far this challenge, your positive attitude is just shining out!  Good job girl!  



tigger813 said:


> Tomorrow I will be getting up and walking 3 miles with my neighbor and then walking another 2-3 with my mom. I have to go and cover the desk at work from 9-1 and then I can come home and get in another workout. Temperature is supposed to be a bit lower tomorrow but still humid. My abs are sore from my workout as I was really trying to tighten them. I need to take some Motrin before I go to bed! Drinking the last of my water for the day.
> 
> Think I'll get into bed and read for a bit. DD1 and I are reading/listening to Chasing Vermeer by Blue Balliett.



Just checked out the info on that book.  DD doesn't love reading, and I'm always on the lookout for new material that might interest her.  Sounds interesting! Does it get scary?  She's a real scaredy cat, and doesn't really like anything that gets remotely on edge!

How does the WATP work abs?  Might be something different to add in to my regime.  



Rose&Mike said:


> That sounds like a good plan! I hope you are feeling better about things. I'm sorry if I came across as preachy. And we are very careful in the heat.And if anyone like classic rock/ southern rock, at strength class yesterday she played a cd with these kind of songs redone in a slightly hyped up away.



You didn't sound preachy at all, hon!  In fact, I need the reminder that I can't be and do everything.  I do feel guilty about it often!  Hope *I *wasn't too preachy about the heat, DH had just been telling me about all the people at work passing out, one narrowly missing hitting her head on a machine, and I was in preachy mode myself!  I listened to some of the songs, slighty hyped up?  It sounds like instead of smoking pot, they took speed.   WHEW!  Especially Sweet Home Alabama!



my3princes said:


> It's been fun coaching this week.  I hope you all have amazing weigh ins tomorrow



Thanks for coaching!  I've loved all the Disney stuff!  Enjoy your trip!



LuvBaloo said:


> Its ladies movie night tomorrow, as a group of ladies are going out for dinner and then to see the latest Twilight movie.
> 
> I haven't been able to get on here and actually get caught up, but hopefully I can at least stay active moving forward.



Glad you are back, and have a great time with your ladies night!

Another novel ahead!

Morning all!  I get a 50 lb clippie, down 4 this week!    I am one pound from where I was on the last day of school, I've lost 7 of the WDW lbs.  I have to average 2.5 loss a week to meet my goal for my birthday, so I am on track! If I sneak in an extra .5 somewhere in there, I'll end this challenge in the normal BMI category.  (Anyone else do crazy numbers stuff like this?)

Even without extreme exercise in the hour range this week, I've figured somethings out, I'll share to see if they help anyone else.  Unsweetened ice tea, lots of fruit, lots of water, and I've been consuming most of my calories between noon and 4.  For some reason, I have been starving, and eating everything in sight in that time frame.  I haven't been hungry at dinner, so just a bite with the family.  I'm going to try to keep that up.  

More drama in our house.  DD's mouth has gotten out of control, sassy stuff.  We've been on her so hard, and last night she really lost control.  It was a nasty night.  We took away her ipod touch, and I started looking through it.  She's done some internet things we don't like, like getting a Twitter acct to keep up with Justin Biber,  talking to people she doesn't know, and then befriending them.  SHE EVEN SENT ONE A PICTURE!  We really lost it.  I found some internet scary stories to share with her today.  I've preached this so much, but she just didn't get it.  "Mom, I know she's a girl.  She talks like one."  She blew up over us looking through her messages "that's my private life"  Uh. honey.  You don't have a private life.  Not anymore.  Ipod is gone for a while, internet use will be restricted to the computer in the den and monitored, and her tv is gone.  How am I going to make it through the teen years????????  Any BTDT advice?

My second summer grad class starts tonight, and the professor hasn't been in contact.  Since this cohort is a little different, we've been relying on the professors to contact us w/ meeting times, place (local high school), and putting everything on the web.  NOTHING!  She won't respond to emails, so we all just decided where we are going to meet, sent it to her, and hope she shows.  I've got a bad feeling about this!  

Off to pm my weight, and get my clippie!  Hope everyone has successes on the scale, and a happy TGIF!

Taryn!


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning Everyone!

Taryn-thank you, thank you, thank you! I am not a mother, but I can tell you that I did a few things my parents would have not been happy with. Actually, it's a good thing they found out about 1 of them when I was in college. Part of it is growing up, but you are so right. DD1 does not get that much privacy yet. When I was her age, we didn't have Twitter, etc. I don't even think I had an e-mail address yet. Things are so different now. I couldn't imagine being a mom to a tween right now. 

Now, for some more positive. Taryn started the morning off and congrats to you! I am going to add to her. I woke up this morning 7+ pounds lighter than yesterday. I am down 16.5 pounds for the week. I thought it was outrageous, too. I checked the Wii again and got a similar result the second time. My goal last week was not to be the biggest gainer followed by the biggest loser so I asked to be excused. I have a feeling I didn't achieve my goal. I am still down almost 10 pounds from my last reported weigh-in 2 weeks ago. As bizarre as this may sound, I think I wasn't eating enough salt. It's as if my body actually needs it to lose.

I actually need to go. I had hoped to write more, but I must eat breakfast and head off to work.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jenanderson

tigger813 said:


> Did I miss the COW results from this week?



Nope...you did not miss it...I did!    Went to the Mall of America yesterday and stayed late and then came home and talked with my sister and a friend forever.  Thought I was going to post all the COW stuff and then FELL ASLEEP!  

So sorry everyone...it will be posted in just a minute.  I had already tallied everything yesterday and drew our winners so I just have to type a few things up...


----------



## jenanderson

*Week 5 COW Results*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

I also feel I need to state that please let me know if I make any mistakes.  I am only human and it is a bunch of data to keep organized.    I try my hardest to be sure I accurately record all the postings and PM messages.  

*Statistics:*
We had 18 people try the COW this week.
12 people reported their points for Part I
12 people reported about fruits & veggies in Part II

*Here are the top numbers for the COW*

*25 points*
jbm02



*26 points *
connie96
keenercam
sherry
tigger813


*27 points*
Wofriedoodles


*A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!  *

*New to the COW.PRIZES!*
Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about your new exercise).  If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!

*PART 1 WINNER =  jbm02
PART 2 WINNER = tigger813*

Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the COW last week.  I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and new nail polishes they tried out this week!

Stay tuned for the COW Week 7 information to be posted next!


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  Sorry I am late I slept a little later than I had planned to. 

I am your coach for this week.  Thank you my3princes for coaching last week. 

My name is Dona.  Yes one "n" because I am a twin and my sister's name is Dena.  I am anAdvanced Placement Calculus teacher.  I have been teaching for 33 years.  I am married to my college sweetheart for 32 years.  He is one of my best friends.  We can talk about almost anything and since he also teaches we can bounce ideas off of each other.  He teaches 7th grade math so we have different ends of the spectrum in terms of students.  We have two sons ds1 is 25 and ds2 is 20.   Ds1 still  lives with us ever since he graduated college 2 years ago.  He just got an official big boy job" in April.  He doesn't like it because of the commute.  When we told him he could get an apartment.  His response was "I'd miss you guys"    Ds2 is at college.  He loves it and is even living on campus this summer to work in the engineering department.  

Question of the Day 

This question comes from my husband.  Several years ago we were in Epcot waiting for the boat to go to the far side of World Showcase.  His question was put the parks in order of favorite.  From favorite to least favorite

For me it was 

MK
Epcot
DS
AK 

HAve a nice day everyone.


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)! *

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

It is summertime and that means it might be time to mix it up a bit with our Challenge of the Week (COW)!   Here is how our new COW will work.

*PART ONE:  *The first part of the COW will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit.  Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.

*NEW and EXCITING:  *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes!  I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:  *The second part of the COW will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread.  Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*COW 7*

*PART ONE*
Spend 10 minutes on yourself (1 point for each day)
Eat 4 vegetables or fruits each day (1 point for each day)
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Write 5 positive things about the day each night (1 point for each day)

**Thanks to cclovesdis for the great new COW idea for this week!  

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days of doing something for yourself
XX days of eating vegetables and fruit
XX days of drinking water
XX days of writing 5 positive things about the day

This challenge runs from Friday, July 9, 2010 to Thursday July 15, 2010. On Friday July 16, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*PART TWO*
We are often looking at what we have left to do in our weight loss journey or how much more we want to accomplish.  It is really hard to sometimes stop and appreciate how far we have come or how we have accomplished something we never thought we would be able to do.  This week is all about being positive! As a special prize for our COW this week, I have some GREAT Nike bags to add to our regular prizes (donated by RENThead09 - Thanks!).  Lets keep it going with some extra motivation this week!

Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one thing you have accomplished on this journey.  It could be the number on the scale, maybe it is the inches you have lost, how about sharing something you never thought you would be able to do or maybe it has to do with an improvement in your health.  Feel free to share more then one thing...like I said, this week is all about positive feelings for what we are doing!  

Great Job with week 6 of the COW!  

Thanks for sending your information...I hope you are enjoying the COW and enjoying a healthier you!

Keep up the great work!
Jen


----------



## tigger813

Woohoo! I won a prize!!!!!

Bad week for me! I'm up 3.8 Just got to work harder and not drink so much. I think some of it us muscle as I've been doing some extra work. Oh well, life goes on! One of these days I'll reach 50 pounds! I've still got 5 weeks until my birthday! 10 pounds is 5 weeks is doable especially if I step things up!!!!

Gotta go make my mom an egg!

Be back on later today!


----------



## pinkle

LuvBaloo said:


> Life has been crazy for a week, and the scale will be ugly tomorrow.
> 
> I left town last Wed and got back home about 11:30 Monday night.  Had a great trip with lots of activity (walking/hiking ).  But we were so busy, there was too many fast food meals.  I'm excited that I got a new pair of running shoes, but haven't made/found time to test them out yet.  That will definitely happen soon, but not tomorrow.
> 
> Its ladies movie night tomorrow, as a group of ladies are going out for dinner and then to see the latest Twilight movie.  Spent some time tonight tidying up, and still haven't finished unpacking.  I've got a new babysitter coming to stay with my girls so I can leave before DH gets home, and hate to have a sitter in when the house is a pigsty, so getting my exercise doing housework.
> 
> I haven't been able to get on here and actually get caught up, but hopefully I can at least stay active moving forward.


Good for you,   It's so hard when your busy to eat properly!  I wish I had a miagic fairy that kept my fridge full of ready to eat, fresh, yummy salads 



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  Sorry I am late I slept a little later than I had planned to.
> 
> I am your coach for this week.  Thank you my3princes for coaching last week.
> 
> My name is Dona.  Yes one "n" because I am a twin and my sister's name is Dena.  I am anAdvanced Placement Calculus teacher.  I have been teaching for 33 years.  I am married to my college sweetheart for 32 years.  He is one of my best friends.  We can talk about almost anything and since he also teaches we can bounce ideas off of each other.  He teaches 7th grade math so we have different ends of the spectrum in terms of students.  We have two sons ds1 is 25 and ds2 is 20.   Ds1 still  lives with us ever since he graduated college 2 years ago.  He just got an official big boy job" in April.  He doesn't like it because of the commute.  When we told him he could get an apartment.  His response was "I'd miss you guys"    Ds2 is at college.  He loves it and is even living on campus this summer to work in the engineering department.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> This question comes from my husband.  Several years ago we were in Epcot waiting for the boat to go to the far side of World Showcase.  His question was put the parks in order of favorite.  From favorite to least favorite
> 
> For me it was
> 
> MK
> Epcot
> DS
> AK
> 
> HAve a nice day everyone.



For me:
Hollywood
Epcot
MK
AK
 I can't wait to go back~



tigger813 said:


> Woohoo! I won a prize!!!!!
> 
> Bad week for me! I'm up 3.8 Just got to work harder and not drink so much. I think some of it us muscle as I've been doing some extra work. Oh well, life goes on! One of these days I'll reach 50 pounds! I've still got 5 weeks until my birthday! 10 pounds is 5 weeks is doable especially if I step things up!!!!
> 
> Gotta go make my mom an egg!
> 
> Be back on later today!



I can't get the scale to budge either....not down anyway,  10 pounds in 5 weeks sounds doable, but it will be work!  You can do it.  I hope to do it with you!


----------



## JOANNEL

Good morning all,

I am only down .5 but I will take it. Too many picnics last weekend- a choir pot luck Wednesday and Mexican with the girls last night. SO I am happy just not to have gained any.

Good luck all!!


----------



## jenanderson

Rose&Mike said:


> jenanderson--welcome back and have fun at Mall of America!
> 
> Does anyone else have trouble taking vitamins?



Hi Rose!  Thanks...had lots of fun at the MOA!  I ended up getting a bunch of new clothes which was great. It was so fun to shop at some of the "trendy" stores and I ended up with 3 pair of jeans from Abercrombie and 2 sundresses from Gilly Hicks!  

As for your vitamins...have you tried a different brand?  I know that I used to have some problems but I switched the brand (now just the cheap generic ones from Sam's Club) and I am fine.  Just a thought.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I ran 4M today and it felt great! It was way too hot, but I wasn't about to bag it as long as I've waited! I'm going to get up earlier tomorrow for 10M, so it will be cooler.



Great job on your run yesterday!  Hope today's was cooler for you.  I know I have to get out soon!



jennz said:


> DD has been sick for a week now, her fever was up to 102 and today it's almost been normal.  She's just got the plain old flu...moving on to the congestion/cough/runny nose part.  I had to work a concert all day Tuesday and cried leaving her at home alone at 9:30.    Fortunately dh came home at 2:30, and a friend of dd's came over before that and they watched the Tink movies.



Hope DD is feeling better soon!



brinalyn530 said:


> Ive always wanted to go to Mall of America. No one else understands why I would be willing to fly to another state to go to a mall. I always say, its not just a mall  they have a roller coaster inside  !



The MOA is actually pretty close to where I live and we go all the time.  We always laugh at people who come here just to go to the mall...especially if we see them taking photos in the mall!  It is a pretty nice mall though and the amusement park portion of it is loads of fun.  



pjlla said:


> The Bad News.....Despite some pretty decent effort on my part, I did have a big gain over the weekend (actually it was about a 5 day holiday for us).
> 
> The Good News.... I managed to keep up my exercise while I was gone and did a new "longest run" despite the heat and humidity.
> 
> I'm back now and back on track, both with eating and exercise.
> 
> I also tentatively agreed to run in my first race!  A marathon relay in October.  I told them I would do either a 3 mi, or 5 mi leg... but not the 6 mi.  Just not feeling ready for THAT! It's not official yet, but I probably will do it.



Your long weekend sounded like mine...a weight gain from the week and yet still exercising.  Glad to see that you are back on track now as well!  

A first race...HOW EXCITING!  I totally get you not wanting to do the longer leg of the race yet but I bet you are going to do great no matter what leg you end up with!  



corinnak said:


> Hi everyone,
> I haven't been completely MIA - at least I've continued to send my weight to Shannon and am hanging around in that nebulous, boring but pleasant "maintain zone."  It's so silly, I know, but I do still miss the "thrill of losing" even after 6 months  of maintaining.    Maintaining is great, but there's not as much excitement, that is for sure.
> 
> And that reminds me - just have to say something about working out in all this heat and humidity - it's dangerous out there in many parts of the country right now, so even if it is stating the obvious, I want to urge everyone to be careful in your outdoor workouts!! This is not the time to push the envelope. Make sure you have enough hydration and electrolytes to see you through, and if you start to feel bad, dizzy, tunnel vision etc., slow down, stop, find some shade or call someone to pick you up.  Be smart out there and take good care.



I think it is great that you are so successful with maintaining...it is not an easy thing to do.  I think the fact that it is not as exciting would make it harder to stay motivated and not gain the weight back.  I am hoping when I reach the maintain point that I do as good as you do.

Thanks for the reminder about the heat and humidity.  While it has not been real "hot" in MN, I have felt the humidity get to me a few times and have slowed some of my runs.  I hate to slow down but I would rather be safe.



mikamah said:


> I just got my cow prize, and want to thank you sooooo much for it.  It is awesome!!  I put a magnet and a dead last finish sign on my fridge, and a sticker on my computer monitor.  It is so sweet of you to do that, and it totally made my day.  I had just picked up michael at my brothers and almost ate a twinkie, but thought better of it, and when I got home, I thought I"m so glad I didn't eat that, and saw your envelope with "have a magical day" and was so excited.  Thank you so much.
> 
> Well, I just signed up for my second 5k this sunday!
> 
> Now as for part 2 of the cow- the disney princess is definintely my big motivator right now.



I am so excited that you liked your COW prizes!  I have hoped that they would be just little bits of happiness for people and possibly help stop moments of twinkie weakness!   

I am also excited to see that you signed up for another race!  WAY TO GO!  You will be so ready for the Princess!!!



lovedvc said:


> It's the night before vacation and I feel like a swollen tick right now.  I know I've gained a few pounds this week probably due to my cycle, but this is ridiculous.  I'm sitting here right now feeling like I've gained it all back and it's just gonna keep adding up over a 2 week vacation.  I know it's not as bad as I'm thinking, but I have to try to get myself out of this funk.



I hope you have a great vacation!  Focus on making the best choices you can while you are gone but also enjoy yourself!  



flipflopmom said:


> Just wanted to say hi to you!  Congrats on gettin back on track!



Hi!  



donac said:


> COW Part 2
> I feel like I have lost my motivation this last few weeks.  The summer is almost all planned out and there is no going away for me.  Dh is going to the Boy Scout Jambo and Ds1 is going to DW with his gf.  Ds2 is not going any where but I think he is planning to go away during winter break.  No place for me to go.  I know pity party but I am trying to get out of it.



I think as teachers, we look forward to our summer so much and that it can be easy to lose motivation when we are not getting away.  I think you should find some FUN activities to put on the calendar and that might help you as well.  I told DH I want to put some date nights on the calendar.  We have decided that we are going to try to do some new things together...like golfing on night, going to the state park to hike (30 minutes from our house), etc.  We are planning cheap, active and new things.  



my3princes said:


> It's been fun coaching this week.  I hope you all have amazing weigh ins tomorrow



Thanks for coaching this past week!  I loved all your Disney questions!



LuvBaloo said:


> Life has been crazy for a week, and the scale will be ugly tomorrow.



Hope the scale was not too ugly.   



flipflopmom said:


> Morning all!  I get a 50 lb clippie, down 4 this week!
> 
> More drama in our house.  DD's mouth has gotten out of control, sassy stuff.  We've been on her so hard, and last night she really lost control.  It was a nasty night.  We took away her ipod touch, and I started looking through it.  She's done some internet things we don't like, like getting a Twitter acct to keep up with Justin Biber,  talking to people she doesn't know, and then befriending them.  SHE EVEN SENT ONE A PICTURE!  We really lost it.  I found some internet scary stories to share with her today.  I've preached this so much, but she just didn't get it.  "Mom, I know she's a girl.  She talks like one."  She blew up over us looking through her messages "that's my private life"  Uh. honey.  You don't have a private life.  Not anymore.  Ipod is gone for a while, internet use will be restricted to the computer in the den and monitored, and her tv is gone.  How am I going to make it through the teen years????????  Any BTDT advice?



YEAH!  Great job on getting the 50 POUND clippie!  You are always motivating me to do better!

As for your DD...more ...the teen years are so hard.  I don't have much advice, just the comment that we all need to work through it and it is so hard with all they have access to.  I will say that my DD (now 14) is finally getting to the point where I really am liking her again!    All of the testing the water and trying things out is so scary to me.  We did have a big talk with DD at the start of the summer and I am really learning that "talks" not yelling is what works with mine.  We sit down and really explain why we are upset, plus we give her a chance to talk...but she can only talk if she is not disrespectful.  If the situation gets to the point where it is not a totally respectful and calm discussion, we stop.  After many sessions like this, we are finally to the point where conflicts actually go smoothly and I feel like we are getting to the point where DD feels like talking with us works for her as well.  It is not always perfect but it does help.  Good Luck!  



cclovesdis said:


> Now, for some more positive. Taryn started the morning off and congrats to you! I am going to add to her. I woke up this morning 7+ pounds lighter than yesterday. I am down 16.5 pounds for the week. I thought it was outrageous, too. I checked the Wii again and got a similar result the second time. My goal last week was not to be the biggest gainer followed by the biggest loser so I asked to be excused. I have a feeling I didn't achieve my goal. I am still down almost 10 pounds from my last reported weigh-in 2 weeks ago. As bizarre as this may sound, I think I wasn't eating enough salt. It's as if my body actually needs it to lose.



WOW!  Great job with your weight loss!  I am really proud of how hard you must be working!


----------



## jbm02

tigger813 said:


> Woohoo! I won a prize!!!!!
> 
> 
> Be back on later today!



Me too!!!  ...and I never win ANYTHING!!  LOLOL

Gosh, it's hard to put the parks in order.  Here goes:

Studios
MK
AK
Epcot

..heat wave is supposed to kick here today.  I hope so!!  Have a great day everyone!!
Jude


----------



## Tricia1972

Good Morning!

I had a rough week losing weight, but ended *-3.6* for the week.  It felt like it should be more, but lots of 4th of July festivities made losing more of a challenge. (Plus I did know that last week was a 'gift' week with all of that water weight)


Question of the Day 
Put the parks in order of favorite.  From favorite to least  favorite:

Magic Kingdom
Epcot
Disney's Hollywood Studios
Animal Kingdom


----------



## jenanderson

donac said:


> I am your coach for this week.  Thank you my3princes for coaching last week.



Thanks so much for coaching this week Dona!



tigger813 said:


> Woohoo! I won a prize!!!!!
> 
> Bad week for me! I'm up 3.8 Just got to work harder and not drink so much. I think some of it us muscle as I've been doing some extra work. Oh well, life goes on! One of these days I'll reach 50 pounds! I've still got 5 weeks until my birthday! 10 pounds is 5 weeks is doable especially if I step things up!!!!



 For being a COW prize winner!  

Sorry you are up this week (I am as well).  We will both just have to step things up and get going!  



pinkle said:


> I can't get the scale to budge either....not down anyway,  10 pounds in 5 weeks sounds doable, but it will be work!  You can do it.  I hope to do it with you!



I hope to do it with both of you as well!  We CAN do it...10 pounds in 5 weeks WILL happen!  



JOANNEL said:


> I am only down .5 but I will take it. Too many picnics last weekend- a choir pot luck Wednesday and Mexican with the girls last night. SO I am happy just not to have gained any.



Great job with your loss!  Even though it is small...it is a loss and that is GREAT!

*Question of the Day 
This question comes from my husband.  Several years ago we were in Epcot waiting for the boat to go to the far side of World Showcase.  His question was put the parks in order of favorite.  From favorite to least favorite.*

MK
Studios
Epcot
AK

Alright, it is time to get my exercising done and report my weight for the week.  It is going to be a gain but I am back on track so I am fine with that.  All week I have been working to get totally back on track and yesterday was a 100% day for me...exercising, journaling, eating everything right, water, etc.  I am feeling good!

Happy Friday everyone!
Jen


----------



## N&B'smom

I'm down 1lb!   It's my own fault though, I keep eating stuff I shouldn't.  (banana spring rolls at PF Changs)    (so good but so bad!!)

My goal is to lose 5lbs this week so I am going to be working my butt off!!  (literally and figuratively) 

QOTD:  MK
           Epcot
           BB/TL
           HS
           AK

The last two are actually a tie, we spend very little time at those.  We spend more time at the water parks than HS or AK.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD:
EPCOT: Love to try the different foods and drinks
MK: Just seeing the castle brings tears to my eyes! It' only 4 months and 23 days away now!!!!!
AK: Love Everest and Nemo the Musical
HS: Not really a least favorite. Love ToT and RnRC and TSM. Especially love Osborne Lights at Christmas!

Hanging at work watching the desk. Got a slight headache this morning. Guess I'll have my soda now and some more Motrin.


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> (Anyone else do crazy numbers stuff like this?)



Oh, heavens yes! Excel is my friend. Or my enemy if you consider how much of my time it eats up when I'm "planning". And then, I just sit here and look at my plan as though it'll make the time go by faster and it'll help the end of the week, end of the month, end of the year get here faster and I'll miraculously be at my planned goal for that date. It's a sickness, really. 



donac said:


> My name is Dona.  Yes one "n" because I am a twin and my sister's name is Dena.



And I know a "Dena" that's spelled "Denna". I'm guessing you had to correct everyone who ever read your name in print... 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> This question comes from my husband.  Several years ago we were in Epcot waiting for the boat to go to the far side of World Showcase.  His question was put the parks in order of favorite.  From favorite to least favorite.



Oh, great! Another impossible question. 

Hmmm.... MK, Epcot, DHS, AK. But, that's only because you had a gun to my head.  I hate to put any of them at the end of the list. 



jenanderson said:


> Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one thing you have accomplished on this journey.  It could be the number on the scale, maybe it is the inches you have lost, how about sharing something you never thought you would be able to do or maybe it has to do with an improvement in your health.  Feel free to share more then one thing...like I said, this week is all about positive feelings for what we are doing!



Well, I did a 10K and ran the whole way. That is something that never even entered my mind before this year and to have started running again this year and to have stuck with it for 21 weeks now... That is one heck of a serious accomplishment for me because the longest I ever stuck with it before was about 12 weeks. And, I'm looking at attempting my first half-marathon this November. With the exception of a few months here and there over my life, I do believe I could hold the title for least athletic person on the planet - it feels so good to have left that person behind. 

Although, I still struggle with not considering myself to be a "real" runner. Like, the hard-core runners are still crazy, and I'm still, I don't know, "just visiting", I guess? Maybe that's my next goal - to change my mind about how "real" my running is to me. I wonder if that could come with losing the next 10 pounds - like, maybe, seeing a more athletic body in the mirror will push me over the hump? (Maybe being able to buy "medium" running clothes instead of "large" would make it more real??) 

Anyway, I guess I'm just working thru the mind games now. I am deeply proud of my running accomplishments. Thanks for asking!


----------



## jennz

Congrats to all the losers!  I didn't weigh yet although I'm pretty sure I'm down.

Thanks for the well wishes for dd.    It's tough to be sick and miss a week of summer break!  Especially since it seems to be getting shorter and shorter.  Last night was an emotional one...dd (12) and I talked for 1 1/2 hours about "stuff" - puberty, school, friends, being afraid that when she grows up she won't be our "baby" anymore...a great but exhausting talk!  Then she wanted to go to bed (avoidance anyone? ) but I made her cuddle and watch Chicken Little with me, which was our original plan.  DD told me that talking to me always helps her feel better - I felt fantastic after she said that!  She told me that again today.  

Taryn do you want some suggestions on books for your dd?  If so, what does she like?  Action, fantasy?  DD's all time favorite is the Maximum Ride series.  And congrats on your 50 pounds!!!


----------



## Connie96

Three weeks ago, I pigged out all weekend  and then was practically angelic  during the week and had my best loss yet - even made the top 10 list that week. And... a pattern was born. Two weeks ago, I lost, but less than half of what I lost the week before. And this week... after gaining 4.4 between Friday and Monday, I have managed to eek out a -0.2 loss. Yes, it's still a loss, but I definitely could have done better than that. It's time to break this particularly crappy pattern of stuffing my face all weekend. I will admit that I do have one planned splurge for this weekend - my niece's birthday is Sunday and, I have every intention of enjoying a piece of cake and some ice cream. But, I will be keeping the rest of the weekend in check, so even if I do have a gain by Monday morning, it should be minimal and easily reversible.


----------



## sherry

QOTD-
Magic Kingdom
EPCOT
Studios
Animal Kingdom

COW Part 2-This challenge has made me get more exercise, I get out almost every day in the morning (except the day it was 86 degrees at 6am!), but I did do the WII fit that day.  I feel a lot better and it is so much easier getting up hills.  My dh and I are planning to join the Y so I can use it in the winter when it is dark when I start my day and dark when my work day is ended.


----------



## maiziezoe

flipflopmom said:


> Lots to comment on here: 1.  Have you mentioned what kind of surgery you are having?  If so, I missed it.  If not, and you don't plan to, tell me to shut up!
> 2.  Hope DS gets well soon, and DD doesn't get sick!
> 3.  I don't run when it's over 90, and have a hard time over 80!
> 4.  By the way you commented on alcohol, just had to send a  and a
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I've got Big Brother on now.  Haven't watched it in 9 years, I got sucked in when DD1 was 1, didn't like the cast the next year, so Ihaven't watched it since!
> 
> Let's hope this one goes through.  HAve a good night everyone!
> Taryn



1- I'm having an endometrial ablasion. It usually takes anywhere from 2 days to 2 weeks to recover from but I am very anemic so my doctor said to plan on 4 weeks recovery. I'm giving myself two weeks. 

4- I don't drink because I have liver problems due to Lupus. Believe me, there are days when I wish I could toss back a Rolling Rock or two!! I count the years, weeks and days because I miss it. 



A.Mickey said:


> I hope Lowie is feeling better today and Pi doesn't catch it!  OOohhh..what about bottomless milkshake at Whispering Canyon Cafe....while it isn't very good for you, it sure tastes good!
> 
> My personal preference is the Mangogingerita (at china pavilion) and the Tea cart during food and wine festival in England is awesome!  I wish it was there year round.



I haven't had a milkshake from WCC. I was going to put WCC on our list of places to eat when we go in December but it didn't make the cut. 



flipflopmom said:


> Morning all!  I get a 50 lb clippie, down 4 this week!    I am one pound from where I was on the last day of school, I've lost 7 of the WDW lbs.  I have to average 2.5 loss a week to meet my goal for my birthday, so I am on track! If I sneak in an extra .5 somewhere in there, I'll end this challenge in the normal BMI category.  (Anyone else do crazy numbers stuff like this?)
> 
> 
> More drama in our house.  DD's mouth has gotten out of control, sassy stuff.  We've been on her so hard, and last night she really lost control.  It was a nasty night.  We took away her ipod touch, and I started looking through it.  She's done some internet things we don't like, like getting a Twitter acct to keep up with Justin Biber,  talking to people she doesn't know, and then befriending them.  SHE EVEN SENT ONE A PICTURE!  We really lost it.  I found some internet scary stories to share with her today.  I've preached this so much, but she just didn't get it.  "Mom, I know she's a girl.  She talks like one."  She blew up over us looking through her messages "that's my private life"  Uh. honey.  You don't have a private life.  Not anymore.  Ipod is gone for a while, internet use will be restricted to the computer in the den and monitored, and her tv is gone.  How am I going to make it through the teen years????????  Any BTDT advice?
> 
> 
> 
> Off to pm my weight, and get my clippie!  Hope everyone has successes on the scale, and a happy TGIF!
> 
> Taryn!



Congrats on your clippie!!  Fantastic!!!  

You did all the right things with your daughter. Especially sharing scary internet stories with her.  Taking away her currency (the things she loves... iPod, tv, anything she loves) is what I do with all of my kids when they misbehave. You have to be strong and stand your ground. When my 13 year old daughter wanted a Facebook last year, I laid down the rules. She had to ask me before she became friends with ANYONE, she had to ask before posting pictures of herself, her pictures have to be private (friends only) and she had to give me her password. One day I noticed she became friends with someone without asking. It was her cousin. She knew it was really her cousin and I knew it was really her cousin but she added her without asking. So I logged into her FB and changed her password... for two weeks. She learned her lesson. 

Be strong and always stand your ground. That's what I do and so far, the tween and teen years have been pretty painless.

 It's tough and it is only going to get tougher.


----------



## tigger813

Flipflopmom- No scary stuff so far. Of course, I'm only chapter 7. Hope to read or listen to more of it later today! DD1 is enjoying it. She listens to it for a few minutes every night before she goes to sleep and it hasn't complained about it scary!


----------



## maiziezoe

jennz said:


> Congrats to all the losers!  I didn't weigh yet although I'm pretty sure I'm down.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes for dd.    It's tough to be sick and miss a week of summer break!  Especially since it seems to be getting shorter and shorter.  Last night was an emotional one...dd (12) and I talked for 1 1/2 hours about "stuff" - puberty, school, friends, being afraid that when she grows up she won't be our "baby" anymore...a great but exhausting talk!  Then she wanted to go to bed (avoidance anyone? ) but I made her cuddle and watch Chicken Little with me, which was our original plan.  DD told me that talking to me always helps her feel better - I felt fantastic after she said that!  She told me that again today.
> 
> Taryn do you want some suggestions on books for your dd?  If so, what does she like?  Action, fantasy?  DD's all time favorite is the Maximum Ride series.  And congrats on your 50 pounds!!!



 for you and  for your DD.  <--- and an extra one just 'cuz.


----------



## maiziezoe

Down 1.8 this week. Not bad for getting almost no extra exercise in. I think that means I have learned how to eat the right way which will be good for the weeks after my surgery when I cannot work out. All is good!

Funny story... this morning I was weighing in and my 3 year old daughter was watching... after I weighed in I said, "Whooo, down 1.8 pounds, Piper!" and she said, "that's why daddy calls you smokin' hot!" I lol'd!

*Question of the Day 

This question comes from my husband. Several years ago we were in Epcot waiting for the boat to go to the far side of World Showcase. His question was put the parks in order of favorite. From favorite to least favorite
*

MK
DHS and Epcot are a tie. I love them both the same.
AK (never been there... no plans on going anytime soon)

*PART TWO
We are often looking at what we have left to do in our weight loss journey or how much more we want to accomplish. It is really hard to sometimes stop and appreciate how far we have come or how we have accomplished something we never thought we would be able to do. This week is all about being positive! As a special prize for our COW this week, I have some GREAT Nike bags to add to our regular prizes (donated by RENThead09 - Thanks!). Lets keep it going with some extra motivation this week!*

I learned something in the past 3 weeks while my step-daughter was here. When she isn't here, we eat ultra-healthy. Lots of fish, hardly anything processed, lots of fruits and veggies, we only eat out once a week and we make healthy choices... however, my step-daughter doesn't eat like that. She eats TONS of processed foods... her favorite foods are hot dogs and chicken nuggets. She hates fish (we eat fish 2 or 3 nights a week).. to keep the peace in my house while my step-daughter was here (again... I feel like I work overtime keeping the peace), we ate a lot of things she likes to eat. I tried to keep our meals somewhat healthful, but it was difficult. I'm not a short order cook and refuse to make a healthy meal for my family and make something unhealthy and overly processed that she will eat... or make something she will eat and something healthy for myself. Not going to happen. Too many dishes to pre-wash before sticking them in the dishwasher (my least favorite household chore).

Back to the thing I learned... I learned to eat properly... I made good choices when the choices were sometimes not so good. I watched my portions. I made sure I ate well during the day and had smaller portions of the bad stuff at dinner time. I must have done something right, I was down 1.8 for the week.


----------



## princessbride6205

*Question of the Day
Put the parks in order of favorite. From favorite to least favorite:*

Magic Kingdom/Epcot - TIE
Disney's Hollywood Studios
Animal Kingdom 
Dead last: water parks LOL

We spend a lot of our time at Epcot, and during Food & Wine it takes the top favorite slot. The rest of the time, it's a tie. You can't beat the magic of the MK - Main Street, Jungle Cruise and fireworks are personal faves. 

*COW Part 2: Accomplishment*
I finally feel great about maintaining. Even with 2 family parties and multiple dinners out this past week, I maintained. One of my recent trips to LA (complete with dining out every meal and wine every evening), I actually lost a pound. Portion control and exercise have been key. To keep a little of the excitement in maintaining, I've shifted my goals. While I'm not trying to lose weight anymore, I am trying to tone more. So I'm still working on a goal of "improving" my body somewhat. I also focus on exercise. Some of my success is due to it being summer - I have a much easier time exercising and feeling positive in nice weather.


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> We sit down and really explain why we are upset, plus we give her a chance to talk...but she can only talk if she is not disrespectful.  If the situation gets to the point where it is not a totally respectful and calm discussion, we stop.  After many sessions like this, we are finally to the point where conflicts actually go smoothly and I feel like we are getting to the point where DD feels like talking with us works for her as well.  It is not always perfect but it does help.  Good Luck!



Unfortuntely the "discussion" is not respectful until AFTERWARDS when everyone has calmed down.  She is so impulsive, so she screams instantly.   Part of the ADHD out of control.  Once she is calm, she is remorseful, understanding, and respectful.  Yelling does nothing in our house but escalate everyone.  

Question of the Day 

MK- it is WDW to me!
AK - FOTLK and EE, the safari, we love it!
Epcot - this will probably move up later, once the girls are older!
DHS - and only for RNRC and VOTLM




Connie96 said:


> And then, I just sit here and look at my plan as though it'll make the time go by faster and it'll help the end of the week, end of the month, end of the year get here faster and I'll miraculously be at my planned goal for that date. It's a sickness, really.
> 
> Although, I still struggle with not considering myself to be a "real" runner.



I did an excel sheet this am with my goal weight broken down into weeks.  Thinking about posting that lofty goal sheet on my fridge, cabinets, etc. for motivation!   And I know what you mean about being a runner.  The heat and vacation have kinda zapped me a bit, but I hope since next week we're back on grad school/gymnastics schedule, and I HOPE it will cool down, I can get back to it.  I think the first time I ran 6 miles, I felt like a runner.  Briefly. 



jennz said:


> Taryn do you want some suggestions on books for your dd?  If so, what does she like?  Action, fantasy?  DD's all time favorite is the Maximum Ride series.  And congrats on your 50 pounds!!!



She is into girlie, social,current, totally without a lot of literary punch books.  She's into the Candy Apple books, and had a great time reading the Mother Daughter book club.  Don't know how I raised a kid that avoids reading, I love it!  It broke my heart when she didn't enjoy the Little House series and Beverly Cleary books I couldn't wait to share with her.  She wants to see the new Beezus and Ramona Selena Gomez movie, but I am going to tell her she has to read the book first.  She wants to read Twilight, a lot of her friends have, but she's only almost 11.  Not real sure about that.  She always wants to read the Kingdom Keepers series, but it's not in our library.  Worth buying?



Connie96 said:


> But, I will be keeping the rest of the weekend in check, so even if I do have a gain by Monday morning, it should be minimal and easily reversible.



It's a lot easier to be good at work.  I am fighting the snack urge since I am home for the summer!  



maiziezoe said:


> *You did all the right things with your daughter.* Especially sharing scary internet stories with her.  Taking away her currency (the things she loves... iPod, tv, anything she loves) is what I do with all of my kids when they misbehave. Be strong and always stand your ground. That's what I do and so far, the tween and teen years have been pretty painless. It's tough and it is only going to get tougher.



That statement means so much. It's tricky ground to tread.  We haven't set a return date for her yet, I think it will be attitude based, but at least a week!
Thanks for the advice, and for sharing, sorry if I was being too intrusive!

*Cow Part 2:  What am I proud of?:  Well, of course losing 50 pounds.  Running for the first time in years.  Weighing less than I did when I graduated high school.  Feeling like I have the knowledge and ability to create change.  Making wonderful new friends!  , Eliminating soft drinks and most sugar from my diet.    *

I did eat again.  It's 11:31, and my morning munchies have resulted in 657 calories consumed.  That's okay, because I am stuffed, and I chose healthy foods!  Class tonight from 4-9, so I might have an apple or a salad right before I go.

Have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> for you and  for your DD.  <--- and an extra one just 'cuz.


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> It broke my heart when she didn't enjoy the Little House series and Beverly Cleary books I couldn't wait to share with her.



My DD is 3yo. We inherited a bunch of books from my sister's girls (10yo and 8yo) several months ago and there were three Beverly Cleary books in there. I remember that I read The Mouse and the Motorcycle when I was a kid and I remember really liking it, but I couldn't actually remember the story, so I was just dying to read it to her. But, she couldn't grasp the concept of chapters at that point. (I used to read chapter books to her before she was old enough to have an opinion about it, though. ) But then, her daddy got a motorcycle. So, all of a sudden, the book's title had her attention. We read one or two chapters a day for about 10 days. I loved it all over again.

DD is in the habit of taking a book from me after I finish it and "reading" it herself by repeating the parts she remembers. She tried that with TMatM, but I guess there was just too much to remember because, after flipping thru several pages and starting to speak, but not saying anything, she just gave it back to me and said "I can't remember that one".  (More pictures probably would have helped her remember better.) 

I'm looking forward to more chapter books - especially ones that I haven't ever read or haven't read recently. I always enjoy story time even more that way.


----------



## jennz

flipflopmom said:


> Unfortuntely the "discussion" is not respectful until AFTERWARDS when everyone has calmed down.  She is so impulsive, so she screams instantly.   Part of the ADHD out of control.  Once she is calm, she is remorseful, understanding, and respectful.  Yelling does nothing in our house but escalate everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> MK- it is WDW to me!
> AK - FOTLK and EE, the safari, we love it!
> Epcot - this will probably move up later, once the girls are older!
> DHS - and only for RNRC and VOTLM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did an excel sheet this am with my goal weight broken down into weeks.  Thinking about posting that lofty goal sheet on my fridge, cabinets, etc. for motivation!   And I know what you mean about being a runner.  The heat and vacation have kinda zapped me a bit, but I hope since next week we're back on grad school/gymnastics schedule, and I HOPE it will cool down, I can get back to it.  I think the first time I ran 6 miles, I felt like a runner.  Briefly.
> 
> 
> 
> She is into girlie, social,current, totally without a lot of literary punch books.  She's into the Candy Apple books, and had a great time reading the Mother Daughter book club.  Don't know how I raised a kid that avoids reading, I love it!  It broke my heart when she didn't enjoy the Little House series and Beverly Cleary books I couldn't wait to share with her.  She wants to see the new Beezus and Ramona Selena Gomez movie, but I am going to tell her she has to read the book first.  She wants to read Twilight, a lot of her friends have, but she's only almost 11.  Not real sure about that.  She always wants to read the Kingdom Keepers series, but it's not in our library.  Worth buying?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot easier to be good at work.  I am fighting the snack urge since I am home for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> That statement means so much. It's tricky ground to tread.  We haven't set a return date for her yet, I think it will be attitude based, but at least a week!
> Thanks for the advice, and for sharing, sorry if I was being too intrusive!
> 
> *Cow Part 2:  What am I proud of?:  Well, of course losing 50 pounds.  Running for the first time in years.  Weighing less than I did when I graduated high school.  Feeling like I have the knowledge and ability to create change.  Making wonderful new friends!  , Eliminating soft drinks and most sugar from my diet.    *
> 
> I did eat again.  It's 11:31, and my morning munchies have resulted in 657 calories consumed.  That's okay, because I am stuffed, and I chose healthy foods!  Class tonight from 4-9, so I might have an apple or a salad right before I go.
> 
> Have a great day!
> Taryn



okay girlie books...dd just read Phillipa Fisher pretty quick, something about fairies.  DD thinks your dd might like that one.  The Tail of Emily Windsnap is another one.  Kingdom Keepers...you can always get them used through Amazon.  DD is a little freaked out by the Small World dolls turning evil but she likes the story.    She hasn't read the 2nd or 3rd ones yet.  An excellent one is Running Out of Time...it's more action/adventure but she might like it - it seems like all the kids do.  Twilight...I've read the series and loved it and hated it at the same time...I think the message is horrible - you can't live without a man (your true love).  I know that's not the main message but that's what struck me.  I told dd about it and what I thought, and that she would probably like it even if she wants to slap Bella  and she has no desire to read it.  So for what it's worth...


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> It's been fun coaching this week.  I hope you all have amazing weigh ins tomorrow


Thanks for coaching!



flipflopmom said:


> You didn't sound preachy at all, hon!  In fact, I need the reminder that I can't be and do everything.  I do feel guilty about it often!  Hope *I *wasn't too preachy about the heat, DH had just been telling me about all the people at work passing out, one narrowly missing hitting her head on a machine, and I was in preachy mode myself!  I listened to some of the songs, slighty hyped up?  It sounds like instead of smoking pot, they took speed.   WHEW!  Especially Sweet Home Alabama!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all!  I get a 50 lb clippie, down 4 this week!    I am one pound from where I was on the last day of school, I've lost 7 of the WDW lbs.  I have to average 2.5 loss a week to meet my goal for my birthday, so I am on track! If I sneak in an extra .5 somewhere in there, I'll end this challenge in the normal BMI category.  (Anyone else do crazy numbers stuff like this?)
> 
> More drama in our house.  DD's mouth has gotten out of control, sassy stuff.  We've been on her so hard, and last night she really lost control.  It was a nasty night.  We took away her ipod touch, and I started looking through it.  She's done some internet things we don't like, like getting a Twitter acct to keep up with Justin Biber,  talking to people she doesn't know, and then befriending them.  SHE EVEN SENT ONE A PICTURE!  We really lost it.  I found some internet scary stories to share with her today.  I've preached this so much, but she just didn't get it.  "Mom, I know she's a girl.  She talks like one."  She blew up over us looking through her messages "that's my private life"  Uh. honey.  You don't have a private life.  Not anymore.  Ipod is gone for a while, internet use will be restricted to the computer in the den and monitored, and her tv is gone.  How am I going to make it through the teen years????????  Any BTDT advice?
> 
> 
> Taryn!


That's a good way to describe it. I feel hyped up listening to it. I'll let you know how it works out with running tomorrow.

We were considered the mean parents when DS was growing up, despite the fact that he and his friends were at our house EVERY weekend. We were pretty strict and had high expectations for behavior. Since he has gone to college, DS has thanked us multiple times. I don't think we were too strict, but DSs job was to go to school, get good grades and have an activity to be involved in (he was in band). We expected him to be respectful, and we wanted to know where he was going and what he was doing. DS did not have a computer in his room until right before he went to college. I feel like we built a solid foundation for him. He did lose the computer a couple of times for looking at "things boys like to look at" and not erasing the browser history. Mike said--c'mon this is your mom's home. At least be smart enough to erase the history, or get a magazine for your room. Hang in there--I really think you did the right thing. Oh, and DS was a drama king. We always eventually ended up having a calm discussion, but he ususally had to throw a fit first. 



cclovesdis said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> Taryn-thank you, thank you, thank you! I am not a mother, but I can tell you that I did a few things my parents would have not been happy with. Actually, it's a good thing they found out about 1 of them when I was in college. Part of it is growing up, but you are so right. DD1 does not get that much privacy yet. When I was her age, we didn't have Twitter, etc. I don't even think I had an e-mail address yet. Things are so different now. I couldn't imagine being a mom to a tween right now.
> 
> Now, for some more positive. Taryn started the morning off and congrats to you! I am going to add to her. I woke up this morning 7+ pounds lighter than yesterday. I am down 16.5 pounds for the week. I thought it was outrageous, too. I checked the Wii again and got a similar result the second time. My goal last week was not to be the biggest gainer followed by the biggest loser so I asked to be excused. I have a feeling I didn't achieve my goal. I am still down almost 10 pounds from my last reported weigh-in 2 weeks ago. As bizarre as this may sound, I think I wasn't eating enough salt. It's as if my body actually needs it to lose.
> 
> I actually need to go. I had hoped to write more, but I must eat breakfast and head off to work.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Wow, CC! What a loss!



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  Sorry I am late I slept a little later than I had planned to.
> 
> I am your coach for this week.  Thank you my3princes for coaching last week.
> 
> My name is Dona.  Yes one "n" because I am a twin and my sister's name is Dena.  I am anAdvanced Placement Calculus teacher.  I have been teaching for 33 years.  I am married to my college sweetheart for 32 years.  He is one of my best friends.  We can talk about almost anything and since he also teaches we can bounce ideas off of each other.  He teaches 7th grade math so we have different ends of the spectrum in terms of students.  We have two sons ds1 is 25 and ds2 is 20.   Ds1 still  lives with us ever since he graduated college 2 years ago.  He just got an official big boy job" in April.  He doesn't like it because of the commute.  When we told him he could get an apartment.  His response was "I'd miss you guys"    Ds2 is at college.  He loves it and is even living on campus this summer to work in the engineering department.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> This question comes from my husband.  Several years ago we were in Epcot waiting for the boat to go to the far side of World Showcase.  His question was put the parks in order of favorite.  From favorite to least favorite
> 
> For me it was
> 
> MK
> Epcot
> DS
> AK
> 
> HAve a nice day everyone.


Thanks for coaching Dona!
MK
DHS/Epcot tied
AK


jenanderson said:


> *
> Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one thing you have accomplished on this journey.  It could be the number on the scale, maybe it is the inches you have lost, how about sharing something you never thought you would be able to do or maybe it has to do with an improvement in your health.  Feel free to share more then one thing...like I said, this week is all about positive feelings for what we are doing!
> 
> Great Job with week 6 of the COW!
> 
> Thanks for sending your information...I hope you are enjoying the COW and enjoying a healthier you!
> 
> Keep up the great work!
> Jen*


*
I am now a "runner". Though I still feel like a poser sometimes. But I'm running races, planning other workouts around running, and even planning whether or not to have a beer at the ballpark around running, so I guess that makes me at least a little bit a runner. I feel amazingly fit and really strong from strength class--I have never, in my life, had muscles like this. I am a normal BMI! I eat much healthier. I really look at food as fuel now, except for my occasional ff/onion ring splurge. Since the heart thing this spring, I really appreciate being healthy a lot more, and I never want to jeopardize my health with my poor choices again.

Good question! Thanks!



tigger813 said:



			Woohoo! I won a prize!!!!!

Bad week for me! I'm up 3.8 Just got to work harder and not drink so much. I think some of it us muscle as I've been doing some extra work. Oh well, life goes on! One of these days I'll reach 50 pounds! I've still got 5 weeks until my birthday! 10 pounds is 5 weeks is doable especially if I step things up!!!!

Gotta go make my mom an egg!

Be back on later today!
		
Click to expand...


You can do it Tracey!!!



jenanderson said:



			Hi Rose!  Thanks...had lots of fun at the MOA!  I ended up getting a bunch of new clothes which was great. It was so fun to shop at some of the "trendy" stores and I ended up with 3 pair of jeans from Abercrombie and 2 sundresses from Gilly Hicks!  

As for your vitamins...have you tried a different brand?  I know that I used to have some problems but I switched the brand (now just the cheap generic ones from Sam's Club) and I am fine.  Just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a fun trip! Yesterday I went clothes shopping--didn't end up buying anything--that was my not fun trip to Kohl's (rude employees)-- but I'm going to venture out again today. It seems to be any vitamin. I might try the chewables.

The date nights sound fun! We did not do enough of that. Luckily, we still liked each other when DS went to college.



Connie96 said:



			Oh, heavens yes! Excel is my friend. Or my enemy if you consider how much of my time it eats up when I'm "planning". And then, I just sit here and look at my plan as though it'll make the time go by faster and it'll help the end of the week, end of the month, end of the year get here faster and I'll miraculously be at my planned goal for that date. It's a sickness, really. 



Well, I did a 10K and ran the whole way. That is something that never even entered my mind before this year and to have started running again this year and to have stuck with it for 21 weeks now... That is one heck of a serious accomplishment for me because the longest I ever stuck with it before was about 12 weeks. And, I'm looking at attempting my first half-marathon this November. With the exception of a few months here and there over my life, I do believe I could hold the title for least athletic person on the planet - it feels so good to have left that person behind. 

Although, I still struggle with not considering myself to be a "real" runner. Like, the hard-core runners are still crazy, and I'm still, I don't know, "just visiting", I guess? Maybe that's my next goal - to change my mind about how "real" my running is to me. I wonder if that could come with losing the next 10 pounds - like, maybe, seeing a more athletic body in the mirror will push me over the hump? (Maybe being able to buy "medium" running clothes instead of "large" would make it more real??) 

Anyway, I guess I'm just working thru the mind games now. I am deeply proud of my running accomplishments. Thanks for asking! 

Click to expand...

I love excel. I have my workout log, a graph for this month, a graph for the whole year, a running log to calculate times, a page for the exercise challenge I'm hosting this month. I use it for planning our disney trips. I use it at work. DH wrote me a macro for something I do at work. If I can put it on excel, I will!

I identified with your thoughts about running. I really do feel like a poser sometimes. It didn't help it when that running store this spring sold me 2year old shoes. And, I am in mediums, so you can't be too far behind!



sherry said:



			QOTD-
Magic Kingdom
EPCOT
Studios
Animal Kingdom

COW Part 2-This challenge has made me get more exercise, I get out almost every day in the morning (except the day it was 86 degrees at 6am!), but I did do the WII fit that day.  I feel a lot better and it is so much easier getting up hills.  My dh and I are planning to join the Y so I can use it in the winter when it is dark when I start my day and dark when my work day is ended.
		
Click to expand...

I love the Y!



maiziezoe said:



			Funny story... this morning I was weighing in and my 3 year old daughter was watching... after I weighed in I said, "Whooo, down 1.8 pounds, Piper!" and she said, "that's why daddy calls you smokin' hot!" I lol'd!
		
Click to expand...

Too cute!

Good afternoon! I am down .6 this week. It's hard not to be frustrated when I see all these big losses, but I think that's just what's happening as I get closer to goal. Congrats to everyone who is seeing the scale move. I did the elliptical today for 2.5 miles and strength class. I probably shouldn't be doing strength before our long run tomorrow, but I cut back on the weights I used for legs, so we'll see how it goes. $1 beer night is tonight at the stadium, which is kind of a big social thing with some of our friends. I just need to be good and only have 1 or 2. We are planning on getting up tomorrow at 5:30 to go 9.5 miles. We're adding a half mile each week from now on. This weekend we will need to make a decision about running the 1/2 in Sept before the Dis meet. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!*


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> This question comes from my husband.  Several years ago we were in Epcot waiting for the boat to go to the far side of World Showcase.  His question was put the parks in order of favorite.  From favorite to least favorite
> 
> For me it was
> 
> MK
> Epcot
> DS
> AK
> 
> HAve a nice day everyone.



For me it is:
MK
AK
DS
Epcot

I really love them all and must do them all each trip, but you made me pick an order 



I am in organizational/cleaning/packing mode today.  I've loaded all the addresses into the GPS so that is ready to roll, now I'm cleaning my way through rooms, packing as I go.  I hope to have my house spotless and all but last minute essentials packed by the end of the weekend.  Working the last few nights (and tonight) has really put a damper on my progress


----------



## jenanderson

Connie96 said:


> Well, I did a 10K and ran the whole way. That is something that never even entered my mind before this year and to have started running again this year and to have stuck with it for 21 weeks now... That is one heck of a serious accomplishment for me because the longest I ever stuck with it before was about 12 weeks. And, I'm looking at attempting my first half-marathon this November. With the exception of a few months here and there over my life, I do believe I could hold the title for least athletic person on the planet - it feels so good to have left that person behind.
> 
> Although, I still struggle with not considering myself to be a "real" runner. Like, the hard-core runners are still crazy, and I'm still, I don't know, "just visiting", I guess? Maybe that's my next goal - to change my mind about how "real" my running is to me. I wonder if that could come with losing the next 10 pounds - like, maybe, seeing a more athletic body in the mirror will push me over the hump? (Maybe being able to buy "medium" running clothes instead of "large" would make it more real??)
> 
> Anyway, I guess I'm just working thru the mind games now. I am deeply proud of my running accomplishments. Thanks for asking!



YOU ARE A RUNNER!  You should be so proud of all of this.  It is hard to get past the point where you think you out running to the fact that you say you are a runner.  Just start saying it all the time and remind yourself of how hard you work to get out and run all the time.  WAY TO GO!  Thanks for sharing!



sherry said:


> COW Part 2-This challenge has made me get more exercise, I get out almost every day in the morning (except the day it was 86 degrees at 6am!), but I did do the WII fit that day.  I feel a lot better and it is so much easier getting up hills.  My dh and I are planning to join the Y so I can use it in the winter when it is dark when I start my day and dark when my work day is ended.



Sherry - YEAH!  Way to go with all the exercising!  I am so glad that you are feeling positive about this important change in your life!  It is great that you are already planning ahead to the winter months...that means you have really developed a great habit!  Thanks for sharing!



maiziezoe said:


> Funny story... this morning I was weighing in and my 3 year old daughter was watching... after I weighed in I said, "Whooo, down 1.8 pounds, Piper!" and she said, "that's why daddy calls you smokin' hot!" I lol'd!
> 
> *PART TWO
> We are often looking at what we have left to do in our weight loss journey or how much more we want to accomplish. It is really hard to sometimes stop and appreciate how far we have come or how we have accomplished something we never thought we would be able to do. This week is all about being positive! As a special prize for our COW this week, I have some GREAT Nike bags to add to our regular prizes (donated by RENThead09 - Thanks!). Lets keep it going with some extra motivation this week!*
> 
> I learned something in the past 3 weeks while my step-daughter was here. When she isn't here, we eat ultra-healthy. Lots of fish, hardly anything processed, lots of fruits and veggies, we only eat out once a week and we make healthy choices... however, my step-daughter doesn't eat like that. She eats TONS of processed foods... her favorite foods are hot dogs and chicken nuggets. She hates fish (we eat fish 2 or 3 nights a week).. to keep the peace in my house while my step-daughter was here (again... I feel like I work overtime keeping the peace), we ate a lot of things she likes to eat. I tried to keep our meals somewhat healthful, but it was difficult. I'm not a short order cook and refuse to make a healthy meal for my family and make something unhealthy and overly processed that she will eat... or make something she will eat and something healthy for myself. Not going to happen. Too many dishes to pre-wash before sticking them in the dishwasher (my least favorite household chore).
> 
> Back to the thing I learned... I learned to eat properly... I made good choices when the choices were sometimes not so good. I watched my portions. I made sure I ate well during the day and had smaller portions of the bad stuff at dinner time. I must have done something right, I was down 1.8 for the week.



  I LOVE your DD!  How cute!  And how fabulous that your hubby calls you smokin' hot!  LOVE IT!

Thanks for sharing for the COW as well.  I forget about how positive it is to be eating better.  I really think it is a huge and IMPORTANT part of the journey.  Eating properly will make us all so much healthier!  KEEP IT UP!



princessbride6205 said:


> *COW Part 2: Accomplishment*
> I finally feel great about maintaining. Even with 2 family parties and multiple dinners out this past week, I maintained. One of my recent trips to LA (complete with dining out every meal and wine every evening), I actually lost a pound. Portion control and exercise have been key. To keep a little of the excitement in maintaining, I've shifted my goals. While I'm not trying to lose weight anymore, I am trying to tone more. So I'm still working on a goal of "improving" my body somewhat. I also focus on exercise. Some of my success is due to it being summer - I have a much easier time exercising and feeling positive in nice weather.



WOW!  Great job on maintaining...even with all the special things.  I think you have really learned how to live a healthy life long term!  I love that you have shifted your focus to new goals of a healthy body...I will have to remember that as I often wonder what will be my goal once I reach my weight goal.  Thanks for sharing!



flipflopmom said:


> She is into girlie, social,current, totally without a lot of literary punch books.  She's into the Candy Apple books, and had a great time reading the Mother Daughter book club.  Don't know how I raised a kid that avoids reading, I love it!  It broke my heart when she didn't enjoy the Little House series and Beverly Cleary books I couldn't wait to share with her.  She wants to see the new Beezus and Ramona Selena Gomez movie, but I am going to tell her she has to read the book first.  She wants to read Twilight, a lot of her friends have, but she's only almost 11.  Not real sure about that.  She always wants to read the Kingdom Keepers series, but it's not in our library.  Worth buying?
> 
> *Cow Part 2:  What am I proud of?:  Well, of course losing 50 pounds.  Running for the first time in years.  Weighing less than I did when I graduated high school.  Feeling like I have the knowledge and ability to create change.  Making wonderful new friends!  , Eliminating soft drinks and most sugar from my diet.    *



If you are looking for book suggestions for DD, let me know and I can send you a PM.  My specialty is children's literature and it is almost the only thing I read.  I would hold off on Twilight and I have only read the first Kingdom Keepers but it is worth buying.

WOW!  I LOVE all the POSITIVE things you shared that you now see in your life because of all your hard work!  It is amazing how hard you have worked and I hope you take time to remember all that you CAN DO now and how FAR you have come!  WAY TO GO!  Thanks for sharing!



Rose&Mike said:


> I am now a "runner". Though I still feel like a poser sometimes. But I'm running races, planning other workouts around running, and even planning whether or not to have a beer at the ballpark around running, so I guess that makes me at least a little bit a runner. I feel amazingly fit and really strong from strength class--I have never, in my life, had muscles like this. I am a normal BMI! I eat much healthier. I really look at food as fuel now, except for my occasional ff/onion ring splurge. Since the heart thing this spring, I really appreciate being healthy a lot more, and I never want to jeopardize my health with my poor choices again.



Rose - What a GREAT list of positive things!  I love it!  Sounds like many of us need to just accept that WE ARE RUNNERS!  I love when I get to tell people that I am a runner - makes me feel so strong.  I forget about remembering the normal BMI...that is GREAT!  I remember how great it felt the day I fell into that range and how proud I was of myself.  WAY TO GO!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Congrats to all those who had a loss this past week. I have decided to use yesterday's weigh-in as my BL weigh-in. I am still down a lot for one week, about 9 pounds, but this weight makes much more sense. I have decided that it is too impossible to lose 16.5 pounds in a week. I know I lost a lot, but that just doesn't sound right at all. I haven't stopped thinking about how illogical it sounds all day even though I weighed myself twice.

I did want to share that I made a few changes this week that I think led to my good loss. In no particular order....
1. I drank a lot more water each day. Like 9-10 instead of 6-7
2. Mid-week, I forgot to add the oil to my oatmeal creation and found that I was just as satisfied and stayed full just as long as with it. So, I purposely skipped the oil for the rest of the week.
3. I upped my salt intake. I honestly think this helped as strange as it sounds. I probably wasn't getting in enough of salt.
4. I increased my exercise- A LOT. I was doing about 30-40 minutes a day. Most days this week I did at least 45. One day I did about 2 hours.

So anyway, I am excited about yesterday's weigh-in and am happy with that weight. I am hoping that next week will be successful as well, but just not that successful. I have to lose the weight safely.

Thanks for letting me process all of this "out loud." Have a great weekend!

CC


----------



## brinalyn530

Have to check in really quick. DS has bronchitis  . I took off work today to get him to the doctors and I'm trying to check in with work stuff and check in here, but my home computer stinks and runs super slow with two windows open, so I'm going to reply to a couple things real quick and then get back to work. 

Thanks to our awesome coaches, my3princes and Dona!

CC  Wow! Great job!

QOTD - put the parks in order of favorite. From favorite to least favorite 
Epcot and MK are a tie, really.
HS
AK

Taryn Congrats on your clippie! Sorry to hear about your issues with DD. Unfortunately I dont have any advice for you on this one either. But good luck! 



jennz said:


> Twilight...I've read the series and loved it and hated it at the same time...I think the message is horrible - you can't live without a man (your true love).  I know that's not the main message but that's what struck me.  I told dd about it and what I thought, and that she would probably like it even if she wants to slap Bella  and she has no desire to read it.  So for what it's worth...


I felt exactly the same way about the Twilight series. I enjoyed reading it but was annoyed the whole time  !

Sorry if I missed anyone or anything. Have a great weekend everyone!

Bree


----------



## tigger813

COW Part 2: I am most proud of all the time I have put it to this journey. I love that I am wearing size 8s which I never thought I'd fit into again! I am proud of all the compliments that I receive from clients and friends! I had a client compliment me today and it just felt tremendous! Of course I will feel even prouder when I reach 50 pounds in the next few weeks as I know that I will do it eventually! I am also proud to be turning 40 in 5 weeks! I feel better than I have in my entire adult life!

As you can tell, I'm feeling much better tonight! My Friday night splurge is helping tremendously! We had some wonderful and different pizzas tonight! Looking forward to Mexican food and drinks tomorrow night with good friends!

Mom wants to walk in the morning but I'm not getting up too early! DD1 and maybe Mom and I will walk to the library at some point tomorrow afternoon to pass in our reading logs and get some more audiobooks! 

Have a great night! We are watching Chitty Chitty Bang Bang right now! It's a special movie for DH and me! We watched it exactly one year to the day before we got married with our best man and his wife and he mentioned it in his speech! I need to get this on DVD soon!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> This question comes from my husband.  Several years ago we were in Epcot waiting for the boat to go to the far side of World Showcase.  His question was put the parks in order of favorite.  From favorite to least favorite



EP
MK
AK
HS

I did my 10M this morning, but it wasn't pretty...too warm even before 6AM. I really struggled with the last half mile. I'm glad I finished, but I would be equally glad if I don't need to do it in the heat again. Keep in mind I was on my TM, I had water and clif bloks, and 2 fans on me. I would not have tried it under other conditions, and I knew if I really had to bag it, I would. Plus, I also slowed down...*Corinna* is absolutely right -- be mindful of running in the heat and keep yourself hydrated. If you start to feel funny, that means stop! 

And yes, if you run -- You are a Runner! It is that simple. Here's an even scarier concept -- you are also an athlete! I'm still trying to wrap my mind around that one 

Everyone have a fabulous weekend!

Maria


----------



## mikamah

My3princes- THank you for coaching last week, and have a great week getting ready for your trip!!!  How exciting!!

Dona- Welcome as this weeks coach!!  I have always found that the weeks I coach I am definitely more motivated to stay on track.  Thanks for coaching this week.

Congrats to all who have lost this week, and hugs to all who need them.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> This question comes from my husband.  Several years ago we were in Epcot waiting for the boat to go to the far side of World Showcase.  His question was put the parks in order of favorite.  From favorite to least favorite.


MK
DHS
EPCOT
AK




jenanderson said:


> *Here are the top numbers for the COW
> 
> 25 points
> jbm02
> 
> 
> 
> 26 points
> connie96
> keenercam
> sherry
> tigger813
> 
> 
> 27 points
> Wofriedoodles
> 
> 
> A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!
> 
> New to the COW….PRIZES!
> Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about your new exercise).  If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!
> 
> PART 1 WINNER =  jbm02
> PART 2 WINNER = tigger813*


*Congrats to all the cow participants, and the prize winnners!!  You're going to love your prizes!  

Thank you Jen, for keeping up the cow this challenge.  It is going to keep me focused this time!!



jennz said:



			Last night was an emotional one...dd (12) and I talked for 1 1/2 hours about "stuff" - puberty, school, friends, being afraid that when she grows up she won't be our "baby" anymore...a great but exhausting talk!  Then she wanted to go to bed (avoidance anyone? ) but I made her cuddle and watch Chicken Little with me, which was our original plan.  DD told me that talking to me always helps her feel better - I felt fantastic after she said that!  She told me that again today.  

Click to expand...

How sweet.  You are an awesome mom!!  So nice that dd knows that and can appreciate you.  



maiziezoe said:



			Funny story... this morning I was weighing in and my 3 year old daughter was watching... after I weighed in I said, "Whooo, down 1.8 pounds, Piper!" and she said, "that's why daddy calls you smokin' hot!" I lol'd!
		
Click to expand...

So cute, you smokin' hot mama.  

COW part 2- I am proud of the fact that I started running in february, and though I'm walking and running in intervals, I have kept it up, and am motivated to get out there and do it every week.  It's mid july, and it was 80 degrees and humid, but I went out for a walk/run.  I am not making excuses.  I actually believe I will be able to do the princess next year.   I have set that as a goal, and am working toward it.  I am also proud that I made it from september through the end of june and the one year anniversary of losing my mom and pretty much maintained my weight.  It was an emotional year for me, and after a really low period, I started the c25k in february, and the exercise helped me so much.  It gave me a focus, and the motivation not to eat through my emotions, but to feel them and deal with them.  I think the running has given me strength, physically and emotionally.  

Taryn- hugs to your and your dd.  I wish we could keep them little forever some days.  The real world is so scary, and though michael's only 8, he does seem to think he knows everything already.  Hang in there.  

cc- wow!!  that is some impressive numbers.  It sounds like with your sodium being low, you may have been really fluid overloaded.  Congrats on the loss. 

bree- hope ds is feeling better soon. 

Rose and Connie- You are both RUNNERS!!!  I am so inspired by you and so many here who have taken up running.  Jen, corinna, taryn, maria!  It is so nice to know that you were once where I am now, and with dedication and determination, I too can be a runner like you all are one day.  

Lisa- we are gong to rock that Princess2011!!  Heck, we won't have a worry of being swept by then.  

Have a nice evening all.*


----------



## jenanderson

Worfiedoodles said:


> I did my 10M this morning, but it wasn't pretty...too warm even before 6AM. I really struggled with the last half mile. I'm glad I finished, but I would be equally glad if I don't need to do it in the heat again. Keep in mind I was on my TM, I had water and clif bloks, and 2 fans on me. I would not have tried it under other conditions, and I knew if I really had to bag it, I would. Plus, I also slowed down...*Corinna* is absolutely right -- be mindful of running in the heat and keep yourself hydrated. If you start to feel funny, that means stop!
> 
> And yes, if you run -- You are a Runner! It is that simple. Here's an even scarier concept -- you are also an athlete! I'm still trying to wrap my mind around that one
> 
> Everyone have a fabulous weekend!
> 
> Maria



Great job with your run Maria!  I think we all need to keep in mind our conditions and say it over and over again.  I ran 5 miles outside this morning and even though I did not want to, I had to stop and drink SEVERAL times and I slowed down a bit and I walked the 2 biggest hills because I was just way too hot!  Tomorrow is a long run day and I am going to try to get up earlier.  

Oh my...I have been able to say I AM A RUNNER.  I do not know if I can comprehend I am an athlete!  I might have to think about that one a bit more.  You are right though and I should be more confident about the whole thing.



mikamah said:


> Congrats to all the cow participants, and the prize winnners!!  You're going to love your prizes!
> 
> Thank you Jen, for keeping up the cow this challenge.  It is going to keep me focused this time!!
> 
> COW part 2- I am proud of the fact that I started running in february, and though I'm walking and running in intervals, I have kept it up, and am motivated to get out there and do it every week.  It's mid july, and it was 80 degrees and humid, but I went out for a walk/run.  I am not making excuses.  I actually believe I will be able to do the princess next year.   I have set that as a goal, and am working toward it.  I am also proud that I made it from september through the end of june and the one year anniversary of losing my mom and pretty much maintained my weight.  It was an emotional year for me, and after a really low period, I started the c25k in february, and the exercise helped me so much.  It gave me a focus, and the motivation not to eat through my emotions, but to feel them and deal with them.  I think the running has given me strength, physically and emotionally.



You will TOTALLY ROCK the Princess!  You can do it.  I am so proud of all you have accomplished with your walking and running.  I will can't wait to have a picture taken with you before the race starts!    You have so much to feel positive about...thanks for sharing!  

Also...you are so sweet about the COW prizes.  I am thrilled you liked yours and get excited each time I send out a package.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I am up early so that we can go and mow a lawn early while it is still kinda cool.  It is still up in the air since the rain is coming we have not had any rain in 3 almost 4 weeks.  Our lawn is brown and it would be nice to see it green.

Question of the Day

What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier?  Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?

For me I think it was taking up yoga.  It does something to your brain.  Since I have been taking yoga I want to eat healthier.  Since I have been eating healthier I have had a lot less stomach problems.  I have not had to buy Tums in months.


HAve a nice day everyone.  Will check in later.


----------



## tigger813

Worfiedoodles said:


> EP
> MK
> AK
> HS
> 
> I did my 10M this morning, but it wasn't pretty...too warm even before 6AM. I really struggled with the last half mile. I'm glad I finished, but I would be equally glad if I don't need to do it in the heat again. Keep in mind I was on my TM, I had water and clif bloks, and 2 fans on me. I would not have tried it under other conditions, and I knew if I really had to bag it, I would. Plus, I also slowed down...*Corinna* is absolutely right -- be mindful of running in the heat and keep yourself hydrated. If you start to feel funny, that means stop!
> 
> And yes, if you run -- You are a Runner! It is that simple. Here's an even scarier concept -- you are also an athlete! I'm still trying to wrap my mind around that one
> 
> Everyone have a fabulous weekend!
> 
> Maria



It's 75 here and my mom and I are headed out on our morning walk. I need to sleep in at least once a week! Slept until 6:45 which is late for me.

Enjoy your day! I'll be back later. Also going to walk to the library later with the girls. Walking is becoming my new hobby! Also saves on gas!


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> Congrats to all those who had a loss this past week. I have decided to use yesterday's weigh-in as my BL weigh-in. I am still down a lot for one week, about 9 pounds, but this weight makes much more sense. I have decided that it is too impossible to lose 16.5 pounds in a week. I know I lost a lot, but that just doesn't sound right at all. I haven't stopped thinking about how illogical it sounds all day even though I weighed myself twice.
> 
> -40 minutes a day. Most days this week I did at least 45. One day I did about 2 hours.
> CC


That's a serious increase in exercise-you were blasting some calories!  It will be interesting to see what your scale does today!  I understand how that huge number would throw you for a loop!



brinalyn530 said:


> Have to check in really quick. DS has bronchitis  . I took off work today to get him to the doctors and I'm trying to check in with work stuff and check in here, but my home computer stinks and runs super slow with two windows open, so I'm going to reply to a couple things real quick and then get back to work.
> Bree


Sp, I know about your no internet on the weekend ruling, so you won't even read this, but hope DS is better soon!



tigger813 said:


> COW Part 2: I am most proud of all the time I have put it to this journey. I love that I am wearing size 8s which I never thought I'd fit into again! I am proud of all the compliments that I receive from clients and friends! I had a client compliment me today and it just felt tremendous! Of course I will feel even prouder when I reach 50 pounds in the next few weeks as I know that I will do it eventually! I am also proud to be turning 40 in 5 weeks! I feel better than I have in my entire adult life!
> 
> As you can tell, I'm feeling much better tonight! My Friday night splurge is helping tremendously! We had some wonderful and different pizzas tonight! Looking forward to Mexican food and drinks tomorrow night with good friends!
> 
> Have a great night! We are watching Chitty Chitty Bang Bang right now! It's a special movie for DH and me! We watched it exactly one year to the day before we got married with our best man and his wife and he mentioned it in his speech! I need to get this on DVD soon!


You are such an inspiration on always moving!  And what a great list of positives!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I did my 10M this morning, but it wasn't pretty...too warm even before 6AM. I really struggled with the last half mile. I'm glad I finished, but I would be equally glad if I don't need to do it in the heat again. Keep in mind I was on my TM, I had water and clif bloks, and 2 fans on me. I would not have tried it under other conditions, and I knew if I really had to bag it, I would. Plus, I also slowed down...*Corinna* is absolutely right -- be mindful of running in the heat and keep yourself hydrated. If you start to feel funny, that means stop!
> 
> And yes, if you run -- You are a Runner! It is that simple. Here's an even scarier concept -- you are also an athlete! I'm still trying to wrap my mind around that one



Wow, that's a scary kinda thought there, Maria!  Glad you took it slow, even indoors.  It is waayyy too hot in my house to even think about exercising too much, even with the A/C upstairs.  I'm breaking it into 10 minute bursts throughout the day!  Doesn't sound too much like an athlete to me.



mikamah said:


> COW part 2- I am proud of the fact that I started running in february, and though I'm walking and running in intervals, I have kept it up, and am motivated to get out there and do it every week.  It's mid july, and it was 80 degrees and humid, but I went out for a walk/run.  I am not making excuses.  I actually believe I will be able to do the princess next year.   I have set that as a goal, and am working toward it.  I am also proud that I made it from september through the end of june and the one year anniversary of losing my mom and pretty much maintained my weight.  It was an emotional year for me, and after a really low period, I started the c25k in february, and the exercise helped me so much.  It gave me a focus, and the motivation not to eat through my emotions, but to feel them and deal with them.  I think the running has given me strength, physically and emotionally.
> 
> Rose and Connie- You are both RUNNERS!!!  I am so inspired by you and so many here who have taken up running.  Jen, corinna, taryn, maria!  It is so nice to know that you were once where I am now, and with dedication and determination, I too can be a runner like you all are one day.



Um.... You've done an official 5K.  I haven't been able to work one in my schedule.  So, you are more of a runner than I am.  Neeener neener neeener.  YOU ARE A RUNNER!  I've put it on hold the last 2 weeks with this heat wave, I honestly think I would "fall out" as DH puts it!



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  I am up early so that we can go and mow a lawn early while it is still kinda cool.  It is still up in the air since the rain is coming we have not had any rain in 3 almost 4 weeks.  Our lawn is brown and it would be nice to see it green.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier?  Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?



Be careful out there!  We finally got some rain night before last, but it just upped the humidity!   It's miserable!  It's only supposed to be in the upper 80's today here, vs. the 99-100 we've had the last 2 weeks.  Hopefully it will cool down enough I might could go for a run this afternoon.

I guess my MAIN ONE would be keeping track of my calories on sparkpeople.  Knowing how much the unhealthy stuff is, and watching that number shoot up when I enter something bad, is a BIG motivator.  Plus, I feel all tingly and good when I see things that I know are good for my family!

Well, class last night.  #1.  My professor is Roz from Monsters, Inc.  Seriously.  The look, the voice, the attitude.  It can be entertaining.  She, unfortunately, wanted to take a dinner break, which we didn't do in our last weekend class on Friday nights.  Which meant we didn't leave until 8.  YUK!  There are these busts in the high school library where we are meeting, MLK, George Washington, Einstein.  At one point, I swear they were singing Grim Grinning Ghosts.   It was so funny, I had totally zoned, and suddenly I was back in Haunted Mansion.  Yeah, I was really focused! 

Got up at 5 to run this am, since it's supposed to be cooler.  I hadn't been downstairs to get ready for 2 minutes before DD2 starting crying and wanted me to lie down with her.  She was saying something about Halloween?  Who knows?  I ended up falling back asleep, and didn't wake up until 7.  Barely enough time for my coffee and Dis before getting ready for class.  Hope it's cool enough and I have a bit of energy this evening.  Don't know what DH and the girls will do today.  

Have a great good choices day today everyone.  DON'T OVER DO IT, remember how you'll feel Monday on the scale.  Hope I can follow my own advice here, being in class all day will help!
Taryn


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  I am sitting here a little bit bummed this morning.  DH is my running partner and he is NOT getting up.  Well, now it is starting to get to be too late for us to go out for a long run.  I am probably going to end up skipping running today and run tomorrow.    I swear if he does not get up early tomorrow, I will go without him.  It really is fine though because I ran 3 miles on Thursday, 5 miles on Friday and I really could use a day of something else.  

Since I am up...you will all be my captive audience!   Seriously, I keep thinking of all these little things I am going to share with you guys and then I respond to others and don't share, so here we go!

First, I have to share about the race I signed up for and I am terrified!    It is called The Mud Run.  The race is a 10K with a military obstacle course covered in mud!  What was I thinking?  Not only that, it is a team event so 4 other people are going to be depending on me to complete the obstacles.  I should not be upset about not running today, I should be using it as a day to lift weights because I MUST start lifting weights.  The race is on September 11th so I have a bit of time but I really need to create a training schedule for myself. SCARY!

Also, I did not share....I signed up for the Princess Half Marathon!    I had been planning it all along but it was so exciting when the registration opened up this week and I could actual register and it feels so much more real.  Jude (jbm02) and I have already reserved our hotel rooms and I am ready to let the planning begin!

We are planning another short notice vacation!  On Wednesday night, DH and I went out for a walk and were talking how we never take the kids camping any more now that we have our lake place.  We decided that we had one week where it would work with everyone's summer schedule to go and so we will be driving to the Badlands and the Black Hills in South Dakota.  Last night the whole family sat down with a white board and planned it all out.  We will be leaving on Wednesday, July 21st and come home a week later.  We have DH's parents pop up tent trailer for sleeping in and we will be seeing historical sites as well as doing tons of hiking.  The kids are REALLY excited and I know it will be a trip where it is easy to be healthy.  We are planning only a meal or two of eating out and the rest will be simple and healthy meals made at our campsite.  Our agenda includes 3 days where the only plan is to be out hiking the whole day so I know we will also be getting plenty of exercise.  

Knowing I am going to be gone a week DOES impact the COW just a bit.  I already thought it out though and will be sure it runs as smoothly as possible.  

Plans for today...cleaning out the pop up tent trailer (it has not been used in several years), painting in DD's room, painting in DS's room, swimming at SIL's house tonight and I guess I should find time to lift weights!  

Almost forgot...*Question of the Day:  What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier? Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier*?
I think for me, it is seeing the number on the scale go down.  I have come to realize that I am still a total food person...and I don't mean healthy food but I am motivated to avoid much of what I love and pick healthy foods when I see my weight go down.  This is a bit troublesome for me because I am not that far from reaching goal and I wonder if I will still be as motivated.  I am learning to try and find healthier substitutes for things I love because I know that eating healthy has to be the new normal in my life and that it is going to be for a lifetime.  

Have a great day everyone!
Jen


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier?  Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?



One day I looked in the mirror and realized that I was a terribly obese woman that could barely keep up with her 3 kids.  That was all I needed.  Dh and I started Atkins that day and once we got down to a reasonable weight (I lost 50 lbs in 4 months) we switched to Weight Watchers to make sure we didn't gain any back


----------



## jennz

brinalyn530 said:


> Have to check in really quick. DS has bronchitis  . I took off work today to get him to the doctors and I'm trying to check in with work stuff and check in here, but my home computer stinks and runs super slow with two windows open, so I'm going to reply to a couple things real quick and then get back to work.
> 
> Thanks to our awesome coaches, my3princes and Dona!
> 
> CC  Wow! Great job!
> 
> QOTD - put the parks in order of favorite. From favorite to least favorite
> Epcot and MK are a tie, really.
> HS
> AK
> 
> Taryn Congrats on your clippie! Sorry to hear about your issues with DD. Unfortunately I dont have any advice for you on this one either. But good luck!
> 
> 
> I felt exactly the same way about the Twilight series. I enjoyed reading it but was annoyed the whole time  !
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone or anything. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Bree



Bronchitis...poor guy!!  You'll have some tough nights.    I'm glad you felt like that about Twilight...I was thinking I was being an uber-feminist or something.  We've always tried to teach dd you create your own happiness, don't depend on anyone else for it blah blah and now here's this series! 



mikamah said:


> How sweet.  You are an awesome mom!!  So nice that dd knows that and can appreciate you.
> 
> Lisa- we are gong to rock that Princess2011!!  Heck, we won't have a worry of being swept by then.
> 
> Have a nice evening all.



Thanks!    You know how it is with kids...problems problems then an honest out of the blue sweet thing like that  and you know you're doing a good job 

And yes you WILL rock the Princess!



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  I am up early so that we can go and mow a lawn early while it is still kinda cool.  It is still up in the air since the rain is coming we have not had any rain in 3 almost 4 weeks.  Our lawn is brown and it would be nice to see it green.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier?  Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?
> 
> For me I think it was taking up yoga.  It does something to your brain.  Since I have been taking yoga I want to eat healthier.  Since I have been eating healthier I have had a lot less stomach problems.  I have not had to buy Tums in months.
> 
> 
> HAve a nice day everyone.  Will check in later.



I really like your experience with yoga - I have this yoga conditioning for weight loss dvd staring at me while I work...I think I'll actually use it.  



flipflopmom said:


> Well, class last night.  #1.  My professor is Roz from Monsters, Inc.  Seriously.  The look, the voice, the attitude.  It can be entertaining.  She, unfortunately, wanted to take a dinner break, which we didn't do in our last weekend class on Friday nights.  Which meant we didn't leave until 8.  YUK!  There are these busts in the high school library where we are meeting, MLK, George Washington, Einstein.  At one point, I swear they were singing Grim Grinning Ghosts.   It was so funny, I had totally zoned, and suddenly I was back in Haunted Mansion.  Yeah, I was really focused!
> 
> Have a great good choices day today everyone.  DON'T OVER DO IT, remember how you'll feel Monday on the scale.  Hope I can follow my own advice here, being in class all day will help!
> Taryn



  Roz:  "paperwork..."  I would be giggling to myself!



jenanderson said:


> First, I have to share about the race I signed up for and I am terrified!    It is called The Mud Run.  The race is a 10K with a military obstacle course covered in mud!  What was I thinking?  Not only that, it is a team event so 4 other people are going to be depending on me to complete the obstacles.  I should not be upset about not running today, I should be using it as a day to lift weights because I MUST start lifting weights.  The race is on September 11th so I have a bit of time but I really need to create a training schedule for myself. SCARY!
> 
> Also, I did not share....I signed up for the Princess Half Marathon!    I had been planning it all along but it was so exciting when the registration opened up this week and I could actual register and it feels so much more real.  Jude (jbm02) and I have already reserved our hotel rooms and I am ready to let the planning begin!
> 
> We are planning another short notice vacation!  On Wednesday night, DH and I went out for a walk and were talking how we never take the kids camping any more now that we have our lake place.  We decided that we had one week where it would work with everyone's summer schedule to go and so we will be driving to the Badlands and the Black Hills in South Dakota.  Last night the whole family sat down with a white board and planned it all out.  We will be leaving on Wednesday, July 21st and come home a week later.  We have DH's parents pop up tent trailer for sleeping in and we will be seeing historical sites as well as doing tons of hiking.  The kids are REALLY excited and I know it will be a trip where it is easy to be healthy.  We are planning only a meal or two of eating out and the rest will be simple and healthy meals made at our campsite.  Our agenda includes 3 days where the only plan is to be out hiking the whole day so I know we will also be getting plenty of exercise.
> 
> Jen



okay I have to yes scary but very cool on the race, cool on the Princess!!  I want to do this...and cool on the camping!!  We have never camped but DH is dying to get dd out...my big thing is restrooms, that's why I haven't gone.  



my3princes said:


> One day I looked in the mirror and realized that I was a terribly obese woman that could barely keep up with her 3 kids.  That was all I needed.  Dh and I started Atkins that day and once we got down to a reasonable weight (I lost 50 lbs in 4 months) we switched to Weight Watchers to make sure we didn't gain any back



Thank you for posting this!  I needed to read this today....very motivational.  Congrats to you on your huge accomplishment!!

Ann you smokin' hot mama!!!  I missed your post but keep reading quotes about it.    Does your dh call you that or only say that your kiddos?  

I have hurt my back again...this time serving my kid.    She was sick on the couch and I was squatting down to put some food on the table in front of her and ouch!  Now it's moved down to my tailbone and it's killing me sitting here.    That was Thursday, hoping it gets better soon!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I think once I started with my workouts it then led me to eating healthier. I started getting into stir fry after a DisMeet in Boston. Recently it's been my smoothies that have kept me on track.

Back from the library with Mom and the girls. We got lots of books and audiobooks. Need to start downloading them in a minute. Excited as I really enjoy driving and listening to a book. I'm trying to keep the tv off as much during the day as possible when the girls are home. DD1 is reading right now while eating. I got some of the books for me to listen to as well. There is a series by Margaret Peterson Haddix that I just love and they had the first book on CD at the library and DD1 is interested in it. There are 7 books in the series so we'll see how the first one goes. It can get very intense but fascinating!

Had some leftover pizza for lunch. Only going to drink water and my soda from now until we go out to supper at 6:15. It was raining when we came home from the library and I think that's how the rest of the day will be.

Time to get DD2s lunch out of the oven!


----------



## maiziezoe

jenanderson said:


> Morning Everyone!  I am sitting here a little bit bummed this morning.  DH is my running partner and he is NOT getting up.  Well, now it is starting to get to be too late for us to go out for a long run.  I am probably going to end up skipping running today and run tomorrow.    I swear if he does not get up early tomorrow, I will go without him.  It really is fine though because I ran 3 miles on Thursday, 5 miles on Friday and I really could use a day of something else.
> 
> Since I am up...you will all be my captive audience!   Seriously, I keep thinking of all these little things I am going to share with you guys and then I respond to others and don't share, so here we go!
> 
> First, I have to share about the race I signed up for and I am terrified!    It is called The Mud Run.  The race is a 10K with a military obstacle course covered in mud!  What was I thinking?  Not only that, it is a team event so 4 other people are going to be depending on me to complete the obstacles.  I should not be upset about not running today, I should be using it as a day to lift weights because I MUST start lifting weights.  The race is on September 11th so I have a bit of time but I really need to create a training schedule for myself. SCARY!
> 
> Also, I did not share....I signed up for the Princess Half Marathon!    I had been planning it all along but it was so exciting when the registration opened up this week and I could actual register and it feels so much more real.  Jude (jbm02) and I have already reserved our hotel rooms and I am ready to let the planning begin!
> 
> We are planning another short notice vacation!  On Wednesday night, DH and I went out for a walk and were talking how we never take the kids camping any more now that we have our lake place.  We decided that we had one week where it would work with everyone's summer schedule to go and so we will be driving to the Badlands and the Black Hills in South Dakota.  Last night the whole family sat down with a white board and planned it all out.  We will be leaving on Wednesday, July 21st and come home a week later.  We have DH's parents pop up tent trailer for sleeping in and we will be seeing historical sites as well as doing tons of hiking.  The kids are REALLY excited and I know it will be a trip where it is easy to be healthy.  We are planning only a meal or two of eating out and the rest will be simple and healthy meals made at our campsite.  Our agenda includes 3 days where the only plan is to be out hiking the whole day so I know we will also be getting plenty of exercise.
> 
> Knowing I am going to be gone a week DOES impact the COW just a bit.  I already thought it out though and will be sure it runs as smoothly as possible.
> 
> Plans for today...cleaning out the pop up tent trailer (it has not been used in several years), painting in DD's room, painting in DS's room, swimming at SIL's house tonight and I guess I should find time to lift weights!
> 
> Almost forgot...*Question of the Day:  What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier? Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier*?
> I think for me, it is seeing the number on the scale go down.  I have come to realize that I am still a total food person...and I don't mean healthy food but I am motivated to avoid much of what I love and pick healthy foods when I see my weight go down.  This is a bit troublesome for me because I am not that far from reaching goal and I wonder if I will still be as motivated.  I am learning to try and find healthier substitutes for things I love because I know that eating healthy has to be the new normal in my life and that it is going to be for a lifetime.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> Jen



I am giving serious thought to doing the Princess Half. We are going to be at Disney in December so I am not sure if I can take a trip again so soon (DH is not a Disney fan and cringes when I mention even going to the big D alone). It's still in the back of my mind tho. 



jennz said:


> Ann you smokin' hot mama!!!  I missed your post but keep reading quotes about it.    Does your dh call you that or only say that your kiddos?
> 
> I have hurt my back again...this time serving my kid.    She was sick on the couch and I was squatting down to put some food on the table in front of her and ouch!  Now it's moved down to my tailbone and it's killing me sitting here.    That was Thursday, hoping it gets better soon!



DH calls me a lot of sweet things... including Smokin' Hot Mama. lol 

I hope your back feels better very soon!!


----------



## maiziezoe

Morning! 

I woke up this morning with a sore throat and a terrible headache. Thanks kids! 

*Question of the Day

What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier? Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?*

My nutritionist.


----------



## N&B'smom

tigger813 said:


> Recently it's been my smoothies that have kept me on track.



What sort of smoothies?  Recipes????

jenanderson - The Mud Run, seriously???  Has anyone checked to see if you have a fever???  The words 'mud' and 'run' shouldn't even be in the same sentence!!    I'm pretty sure you are completely insane for signing up but even more sure you'll LOVE the experience.  Good for you on that and the other one you've signed up for, you GO girl!!! 

So, the other day I took BEFORE pics, today I took measurements.    That was very disturbing.  I remember my measurements from when I got married and they had to take in the size 2 wedding dress to fit me.  Needless to say, I've added quite a few inches to my frame.   

I've started a journal where I keep track of my food/water intake.  I wrote my measurements down on today's section so the next time I measure I can do a comparison.  Sometimes the scale doesn't move but the inches seem to go.  We shall see.  

QOTD - I think it was looking at myself and feeling like I wasn't even looking at me.  I was hidden under there somewhere, under layers of fat.   I just don't feel like myself at all and look forward to the day where I can look in the mirror and actually like what I see.  Right now, I avoid mirrors as much as possible.


----------



## jennz

maiziezoe said:


> Morning!
> 
> I woke up this morning with a sore throat and a terrible headache. Thanks kids!
> 
> *Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier? Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?*
> 
> My nutritionist.



Girl I hope that strep hasn't found you!!   It's just allergies, it's just allergies...



N&B'smom said:


> What sort of smoothies?  Recipes????
> 
> jenanderson - The Mud Run, seriously???  Has anyone checked to see if you have a fever???  The words 'mud' and 'run' shouldn't even be in the same sentence!!    I'm pretty sure you are completely insane for signing up but even more sure you'll LOVE the experience.  Good for you on that and the other one you've signed up for, you GO girl!!!
> 
> So, the other day I took BEFORE pics, today I took measurements.    That was very disturbing.  I remember my measurements from when I got married and they had to take in the size 2 wedding dress to fit me.  Needless to say, I've added quite a few inches to my frame.
> 
> I've started a journal where I keep track of my food/water intake.  I wrote my measurements down on today's section so the next time I measure I can do a comparison.  Sometimes the scale doesn't move but the inches seem to go.  We shall see.
> 
> QOTD - I think it was looking at myself and feeling like I wasn't even looking at me.  I was hidden under there somewhere, under layers of fat.   I just don't feel like myself at all and look forward to the day where I can look in the mirror and actually like what I see.  Right now, I avoid mirrors as much as possible.



Shelby   Great job on the journal and keeping the measurements in there.  I know I can focus too much on the scale and miss the inches, which is really what I'm after.


----------



## N&B'smom

By the way, just got a postcard in the mail regarding my follow up at the Onc and my PAP came back fine!!  

So, just wanted to share another thing that I'm doing.  I've been letting my hair grow and it's driving me crazy!!  But I'm not going to get it cut into a new style until after I lose the weight.  I will get it trimmed but when I lose the weight then I will feel like I've had a complete makeover!!   The fact that my hair is annoying me is a definite motivation!!


----------



## tigger813

Great news, Shelby!

The smoothie is Greek yogurt (sometimes plain and sometimes honey, though right now I'm actually using Dannon light and fit Vanilla yogurt), frozen strawberries and sometimes frozen blueberries, and 1% milk. I put this all in my Magic Bullet! It's quite filling as well. My mom adds peaches to hers as well.

Gotta take Mom back to the doctor's on Monday as her leg is really killing her. She's taking 6 Alleve a day and icing her leg. Her vein on that leg looked strange today so we called the doctor. We'll be calling at 8am.

I got stressed and had a dark chocolate Klondike bar. It was pouring and the rain was coming in the garage and pouring out of the top of the gutters making a mess. DH got totally soaked!

Just finished putting some more audiobooks on the iPod for DD1 and myself (Among the Hidden, The Whipping Boy, Maniac Magee). 3 of my favorite young adult books. DD1 is playing HP on her DSi and we are watching the new Disney Unwrapped that was on a few weeks ago though there was an inaccuracy in it. Not sure when it was filmed but the candy lady in Japan is not allowed to give out her creations anymore for some reason. I soooo want a Mickey bar about now! Now they're showing us Goofy's Candy Co! Now I want a Goofy glacier! This isn't good for me to watch!!!

Enjoy the rest of your Saturday! Can't wait to go out with DH and friends tonight!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Anne--feel better!
Bree--hope your son is doing better.
Shelby--Yea for good news!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> EP
> MK
> AK
> HS
> 
> I did my 10M this morning, but it wasn't pretty...too warm even before 6AM. I really struggled with the last half mile. I'm glad I finished, but I would be equally glad if I don't need to do it in the heat again. Keep in mind I was on my TM, I had water and clif bloks, and 2 fans on me. I would not have tried it under other conditions, and I knew if I really had to bag it, I would. Plus, I also slowed down...*Corinna* is absolutely right -- be mindful of running in the heat and keep yourself hydrated. If you start to feel funny, that means stop!
> 
> And yes, if you run -- You are a Runner! It is that simple. Here's an even scarier concept -- you are also an athlete! I'm still trying to wrap my mind around that one
> 
> Everyone have a fabulous weekend!
> 
> Maria


I occasionally have a minute here or there where I feel like an athlete. It's very fleeting though.



mikamah said:


> Rose and Connie- You are both RUNNERS!!!  I am so inspired by you and so many here who have taken up running.  Jen, corinna, taryn, maria!  It is so nice to know that you were once where I am now, and with dedication and determination, I too can be a runner like you all are one day.
> 
> Lisa- we are gong to rock that Princess2011!!  Heck, we won't have a worry of being swept by then.
> 
> Have a nice evening all.


Kathy--you are so sweet! And I know you're going to be totally ready for the Princess! I floated the idea of going past my sisters, kind of a girls weekend. Still thinking about it...



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.  I am up early so that we can go and mow a lawn early while it is still kinda cool.  It is still up in the air since the rain is coming we have not had any rain in 3 almost 4 weeks.  Our lawn is brown and it would be nice to see it green.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier?  Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?
> 
> For me I think it was taking up yoga.  It does something to your brain.  Since I have been taking yoga I want to eat healthier.  Since I have been eating healthier I have had a lot less stomach problems.  I have not had to buy Tums in months.
> 
> 
> HAve a nice day everyone.  Will check in later.



QOTD--For me it's been a progression, but it started with becoming a vegetarian last year. Then in January I gave up diet soda, and finally in April caffeine. I think the more I exercise, the better I eat.

Taryn--Roz--too funny. And don't you just love those singing busts in the HM? They are my favorite part of the ride!

jenanderson--can't wait to hear about the mud run. I am too girly. I don't like mud. Yuck. Sounds like you are going to have fun! Hope DH gets up tomorrow. We went to the badlands, wyoming, the snake river, etc. back in the 80s and had a blast. So beautiful out there.

jennz--hope your back feels better soon!

Well we did our long run today. Let me just say, I hope I learned some valuable lessons, that I will remember next time I am thinking I can do everything. We went 9.25 which is the good news. But it was awful. Like a fool I did strength class for an hour yesterday and 2.5 miles on the elliptical. I thought if I took it easy on the legs in strength I would be fine. Then we did go to the stadium for $1 beer. What was I thinking?!!! I had 3 (they are small,so not sure how it equates to a regular beer) and drank a ton on water the rest of the night. We decided to sleep in until 6, which then became 6:30, and we didn't get to the park until 7:10. It was already 71. We should have bagged it when we slept in. The plan was to go 9.6-10, but I was done. My stomach was upset, me legs were shot at about mile 6, it was warming up and I was exhausted. I eeked out the extra 3.25, but it was not pretty.

I don't think I overheated, I was still sweating and talking, not dizzy, etc. My stomach felt yucky, but that was probably from my great choices the night before! I was just completely worn out. I came home got a shower, drank some more water, ate a bagel and took an hour nap. I hadn't had a day off since last Sunday, so I think I just wore myself out. I think with these long runs, I need to force myself to take two days off during the week. Especially since a lot of days I'm doing double workouts--strength and cardio. Anyhow, feeling better, but still tired. I might even have 1/2 a coke, just for a teeny bit of caffeine.

I think I have learned my lesson. Hope everyone has a good evening!

Oh and if anyone shops at Dick's sporting goods, they clearanced a bunch of the moving comfort jog bras. (That's what I wear.) She's not sure if they are getting them back in. I got one for $14.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Shelby-CONGRATULATIONS! That is such wonderful news!

Taryn-The scale said I was up 12.8 pounds this morning. I checked again a bit later and I was up about 2 pounds. I don't know what to think anymore. I am considering purchasing a WW or BL scale and using that instead of the Wii Balance Board. I do think that Thursday's weight is as close to accurate as I'm going to get, so I will be using that weight.

Also, I was thinking about books for your DD. There is a series about a boy named Hank Zipzer. He has a learning disability and I believe the author does too. It's fiction, but Hank frequently learns a way to compensate for having a learning disability. He also explains a bit about how he feels about having one and other things that go along with having one, like accommodations. You may want to read the first 3-4 (they are quick reads) first as I'm not sure what you want your DD to know, but as you mentioned ADHD, I thought this might appeal to her and/or you.

Thanks for all the concerns regarding my health and the numbers I've been seeing on the scale the last few days. The next thing I am going to do is search amazon.com for a good-quality, not too expensive scale.

Have a great day today!

CC


----------



## Dahly

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Shelby-CONGRATULATIONS! That is such wonderful news!
> 
> Taryn-The scale said I was up 12.8 pounds this morning. I checked again a bit later and I was up about 2 pounds. I don't know what to think anymore. I am considering purchasing a WW or BL scale and using that instead of the Wii Balance Board. I do think that Thursday's weight is as close to accurate as I'm going to get, so I will be using that weight.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the concerns regarding my health and the numbers I've been seeing on the scale the last few days. The next thing I am going to do is search amazon.com for a good-quality, not too expensive scale.
> 
> Have a great day today!
> 
> CC



I have had similar, but not to the extreme fluctuations you are seeing using my Wii board.  I am sure you have checked, but are the feet all on correctly? that was my problem at least twice.  Good luck on finding a new scale!

Dahly


----------



## pinkle

N&B'smom said:


> By the way, just got a postcard in the mail regarding my follow up at the Onc and my PAP came back fine!!
> 
> So, just wanted to share another thing that I'm doing.  I've been letting my hair grow and it's driving me crazy!!  But I'm not going to get it cut into a new style until after I lose the weight.  I will get it trimmed but when I lose the weight then I will feel like I've had a complete makeover!!   The fact that my hair is annoying me is a definite motivation!!



Congratualtions Shelby.   that's great news
hair............I'm curious what style you are thinking about.  I've been a hairstylist for a 'few' years now and love what  I do.  Please let me know what you decide to do


----------



## N&B'smom

tigger813 said:


> Great news, Shelby!
> 
> The smoothie is Greek yogurt (sometimes plain and sometimes honey, though right now I'm actually using Dannon light and fit Vanilla yogurt), frozen strawberries and sometimes frozen blueberries, and 1% milk. I put this all in my Magic Bullet! It's quite filling as well. My mom adds peaches to hers as well.



So do you just have a smoothie as one of your meals??  That would work GREAT for me!!!  I must make these!!!  THANKS!!



pinkle said:


> Congratualtions Shelby.   that's great news
> hair............I'm curious what style you are thinking about.  I've been a hairstylist for a 'few' years now and love what  I do.  Please let me know what you decide to do



I don't know what I'll do.  I had the bob with the shorter hair in the back, longer in the front BEFORE Posh had it.  Once she got it cut that way, I started seeing my hair EVERYWHERE.   I don't know what I will get next.  This is the longest my hair has been in a very long time.  

We got a new addition to our family.  You may remember our dear hamster, Stuart died a few weeks ago.  It broke all of our hearts!  Well, today my DD6 and I went out and got another one!  My DS11 will be VERY surprised when he gets home and sees he has a new roommate.    We haven't named him yet but I think it will be Gus after the little guy in Cinderella!!


----------



## pinkle

N&B'smom said:


> So do you just have a smoothie as one of your meals??  That would work GREAT for me!!!  I must make these!!!  THANKS!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I'll do.  I had the bob with the shorter hair in the back, longer in the front BEFORE Posh had it.  Once she got it cut that way, I started seeing my hair EVERYWHERE.   I don't know what I will get next.  This is the longest my hair has been in a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was a haircut but it just won't go away!!!!  It's really overdone.  If your hair is getting longer maybe just some layers and soft waves.  body is back!
> Everytime I cut my hair short I feel like my body looks bigger!!!!
> I've tried smoothies for breakfast and then I was trying oatmeal, now I'm on to 5 almonds and 2 prunes....I think what gets me is the eating just before AND after dinner.  It's all about self-control, which has left me at the moment!


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> Morning Everyone!
> First, I have to share about the race I signed up for and I am terrified!    It is called The Mud Run.   I am not that far from reaching goal and I wonder if I will still be as motivated.  I am learning to try and find healthier substitutes for things I love because I know that eating healthy has to be the new normal in my life and that it is going to be for a lifetime.
> Jen



Jen, you are NUTS!  That sounds like torture!  I've heard of those.  Congrats on getting in another vacation, DH and I were trying to come up with a long weekend for HHI, but it's not panning out too well.  I am being nosy, what did you finally set as goal?  I know we threw a bunch of numbers around.  And I know what you mean, I had kinda gotten complacent as it got closer, I got more compliments, and I liked the way I looked, mostly!  Good luck with your training, and congrats on the Princess Half!  

I know I can't get there this year, but I am hoping maybe by 2012 we'll have saved up enough for me to fly down.




my3princes said:


> One day I looked in the mirror and realized that I was a terribly obese woman that could barely keep up with her 3 kids.  That was all I needed.  Dh and I started Atkins that day and once we got down to a reasonable weight (I lost 50 lbs in 4 months) we switched to Weight Watchers to make sure we didn't gain any back



That's a really truthful statement, and one that is very motivating!



jennz said:


> Roz:  "paperwork..."  I would be giggling to myself!
> 
> I have hurt my back again...this time serving my kid.    She was sick on the couch and I was squatting down to put some food on the table in front of her and ouch!  Now it's moved down to my tailbone and it's killing me sitting here.    That was Thursday, hoping it gets better soon!



Hoping your back gets better soon!    I shared my theory with some of the people in class, and they all agreed, looks, sounds, acts, talks, JUST LIKE HER!  One mouthed Ha Ha Ha during class, and I almost lost it!



maiziezoe said:


> I woke up this morning with a sore throat and a terrible headache. Thanks kids!



OH NO!!!!!! Hope it's not strep!  Get well soon!




N&B'smom said:


> So, the other day I took BEFORE pics, today I took measurements.    That was very disturbing.  I remember my measurements from when I got married and they had to take in the size 2 wedding dress to fit me.  Needless to say, I've added quite a few inches to my frame.
> 
> I've started a journal where I keep track of my food/water intake.  I wrote my measurements down on today's section so the next time I measure I can do a comparison.  Sometimes the scale doesn't move but the inches seem to go.  We shall see.



You are converting fat to muscle.  Same weight, just healthier and takes up less room!  And a size 2 - girl!!!  



N&B'smom said:


> By the way, just got a postcard in the mail regarding my follow up at the Onc and my PAP came back fine!!








Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--Roz--too funny. And don't you just love those singing busts in the HM? They are my favorite part of the ride!
> 
> I don't think I overheated, I was still sweating and talking, not dizzy, etc. My stomach felt yucky, but that was probably from my great choices the night before! I was just completely worn out. I came home got a shower, drank some more water, ate a bagel and took an hour nap. I hadn't had a day off since last Sunday, so I think I just wore myself out. I think with these long runs, I need to force myself to take two days off during the week. Especially since a lot of days I'm doing double workouts--strength and cardio. Anyhow, feeling better, but still tired. I might even have 1/2 a coke, just for a teeny bit of caffeine.



Wow hun.  Sorry you had such a bad run.  I can't believe you finished it!  Hang in there, hope you are feeling better now!  You definitely need a day or two for your body to heal and recover.  Thanks for the heads up about the bra, I'd been wanting to try one of those!




cclovesdis said:


> Taryn-The scale said I was up 12.8 pounds this morning. I checked again a bit later and I was up about 2 pounds. I don't know what to think anymore. I am considering purchasing a WW or BL scale and using that instead of the Wii Balance Board. I do think that Thursday's weight is as close to accurate as I'm going to get, so I will be using that weight.
> 
> Also, I was thinking about books for your DD. There is a series about a boy named Hank Zipzer. He has a learning disability and I believe the author does too. It's fiction, but Hank frequently learns a way to compensate for having a learning disability. He also explains a bit about how he feels about having one and other things that go along with having one, like accommodations. You may want to read the first 3-4 (they are quick reads) first as I'm not sure what you want your DD to know, but as you mentioned ADHD, I thought this might appeal to her and/or you.



Thanks for the suggestion.  I'll mention it to her, and see if it sounds like something she would want to read!  And one time my Wii gave me crazy numbers, and there was a polly pockets under it, so make sure it is level and steady!  



N&B'smom said:


> We got a new addition to our family.  You may remember our dear hamster, Stuart died a few weeks ago.  It broke all of our hearts!  Well, today my DD6 and I went out and got another one!  My DS11 will be VERY surprised when he gets home and sees he has a new roommate.    We haven't named him yet but I think it will be Gus after the little guy in Cinderella!!



I love Gus Gus!! Congrats on the new family member!  I like hamsters, but I hate the whole nocturnal, making noise while I sleep thing.  




pinkle said:


> Yes, that was a haircut but it just won't go away!!!!  It's really overdone.  If your hair is getting longer maybe just some layers and soft waves.  body is back!
> Everytime I cut my hair short I feel like my body looks bigger!!!!
> I've tried smoothies for breakfast and then I was trying oatmeal, now I'm on to 5 almonds and 2 prunes....I think what gets me is the eating just before AND after dinner.  It's all about self-control, which has left me at the moment!



I think I look bigger with shorter hair, too.  My hair is naturally wavy/curly, and I also think my face looks bigger when I leave it natural vs. when I straighten it!  And your breakfast?  Hon, I think I would vomit.  Not being judgemental, good for you, sounds really healthy!  But I think I would die.  Just had to share!


Well, I am FINALLY Home!  Roz was even more Rozish today.  I'll never watch Monsters, Inc. the same way.  As I walked in the door, DH called and said he was coming to pick me up, he and the girls were at the grocery store, and we were going to his parents to swim and eat dinner.  I REALLY wanted a nap after my Roz day, but I walked back out the door.  It was fine, I ate 3 ears of corn and a ton of watermelon and cantaloupe, so that should help to cancel out the brownie and 1/2 hamburger steak I ate.  I ate a salad, too, with lots of veggies from their garden!  It was sooo yummy!

I hope you all had a great day, I am SERIOUSLY considering going to bed, and trying for a run in the am.  Supposed to be cooler.  Ended up running a few laps around the school during our bathroom breaks today just to wake up and stretch out!  Running in flip flops is not easy, but hey, I'm flipflopmom, right?  

Nighty night!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

I sometimes have the smoothie for breakfast and then my BL Protein water. Sometime during the morning I also have a fiber plus bar or special K bar. I did have the smoothie for supper one day after having a big lunch.

Had a great time out with our friends. I had some buffalo chicken, a few nachos, and some ribs and enchiladas. I also had two margaritas! I never felt full. We laughed so hard I probably burned off calories that way! They're going to take us out in 4 weeks to celebrate my 40th birthday since they will be away the day of my party! We got home early so I can also get a good night's sleep and hopefully DD2 and I will go to church in the morning. Gotta plan my party tomorrow so I can send out an email to everyone! 

Funniest part of the night was when the fire dept showed up and we all cheered them! The fajitas they kept bringing out of the kitchen kept setting off an alarm. They were a bit confused when the alarm in the dining room didn't go off! It made for an exciting evening!


----------



## LuvBaloo

flipflopmom said:


> Morning all!  I get a 50 lb clippie, down 4 this week!    I am one pound from where I was on the last day of school, I've lost 7 of the WDW lbs.  I have to average 2.5 loss a week to meet my goal for my birthday, so I am on track! If I sneak in an extra .5 somewhere in there, I'll end this challenge in the normal BMI category.  (Anyone else do crazy numbers stuff like this?)



congratulations on your clippie!
and that computer stuff is scary, but it sounds like you handled it great.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> This question comes from my husband.  Several years ago we were in Epcot waiting for the boat to go to the far side of World Showcase.  His question was put the parks in order of favorite.  From favorite to least favorite



For me:
DL (partly because it was the first that I went to, and I love being able to walk to the hotel, and its the original   )
MK (where DH proposed )
Epcot
HS
AK




mikamah said:


> COW part 2- I am proud of the fact that I started running in february, and though I'm walking and running in intervals, I have kept it up, and am motivated to get out there and do it every week.  It's mid july, and it was 80 degrees and humid, but I went out for a walk/run.  I am not making excuses.  I actually believe I will be able to do the princess next year.   I have set that as a goal, and am working toward it.  I am also proud that I made it from september through the end of june and the one year anniversary of losing my mom and pretty much maintained my weight.  It was an emotional year for me, and after a really low period, I started the c25k in february, and the exercise helped me so much.  It gave me a focus, and the motivation not to eat through my emotions, but to feel them and deal with them.  I think the running has given me strength, physically and emotionally.



Great list!  You have shown a lot of the emotional strength over the last year and a half, and I'm so impressed at how well you have coped 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier?  Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?



My aunt dying in her 50's without seeing her sons get married and have kids.  She very much looked forward to becoming a grandmother eventually and never got the chance.  I realized I wanted to be able to keep up with my girls, and enjoy doing things with them, and eventually be able to do things with grandchildren.



jennz said:


> Bronchitis...poor guy!!  You'll have some tough nights.    I'm glad you felt like that about Twilight...I was thinking I was being an uber-feminist or something.  We've always tried to teach dd you create your own happiness, don't depend on anyone else for it blah blah and now here's this series!



Hope your back feels better soon!  And I have mixed feelings on Twilight.  Enjoyed the books a lot, but they are just light fun for me.  When my girls are older I'll let them read them if they want, but there will be some major discussions happening about how unrealistic Bella & Edward are.



N&B'smom said:


> By the way, just got a postcard in the mail regarding my follow up at the Onc and my PAP came back fine!!
> 
> So, just wanted to share another thing that I'm doing.  I've been letting my hair grow and it's driving me crazy!!  But I'm not going to get it cut into a new style until after I lose the weight.  I will get it trimmed but when I lose the weight then I will feel like I've had a complete makeover!!   The fact that my hair is annoying me is a definite motivation!!



 Neat idea to save up for a hair makeover to go with the body changes 

COW PART TWO:
This challenge has got me to try running, I'm still in the early part of the C25K and am so surprised to be enjoying it.  I don't love running, but I love seeing my own improvement.  The first time going out and running 1 minute at a time was so hard, and now I'm up to 3min, and its not easy, but its definitely easier.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I am up early this morning.  I couldn't sleep so it was better just to get out of bed. 

It is supposed to be hot but not as humid today.  we did get some rain yesterday but we also got a lawn mowed.  Our lawn has grown so little that dh mowed the parts that were sticking up with his weedwacker.

 to all those who are sick or who have sick children.  It is so hard to be sick when it is summer.  It is supposed to be a fun time. 

shelby congrats on a good report.  I know what a relief that is.

Question of the Day

There have been reports that when we help others we feel better about ourselves.  Do you have a favorite charity that you like to help out with?

For many years I have helped to support Project Linus.  It gives blankets to children much like Linus had his blanket in Peanuts (The name was approved by Charles Schultz before he died).  It is a great way to use my skills to knit or crochet something when I have extra yarn.  I have given over 50 blankets to them over the years.

I have been working with my girlfriend making pillowcases for ConKerr Cancer.  These pillowcases got to kids with life changing illnesses.  My girlfriend who got me involved with this project is an inspiration.  She is working so hard on this project all the while dealing with Multiple Scorosis.  Her hands shake and she has some trouble walking but for her as long as kids have cancer she can do something to help them.

HAving lunch with some friends and our sons today.  The husband of the couple had a stroke last year.  We are very nervous about lunch.  The husband has been llistening to the nj radio station that loves to bash schooll teachers.  He has started yelling at my dh when they have been on the phone a couple of times.  The husband has lost so much weight that I think he looks sickly.  They picked the restaurant.  It is a very high scaled italian restaurant.  I know for me that it will count as lunch and dinner but I need to watch the sauces.  If they are too heavy it may upset my stomach and that is something I don't want in this heat.

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

LuvBaloo said:


> Hope your back feels better soon!  And I have mixed feelings on Twilight.  Enjoyed the books a lot, but they are just light fun for me.  When my girls are older I'll let them read them if they want, but there will be some major discussions happening about how unrealistic Bella & Edward are.
> 
> COW PART TWO:
> This challenge has got me to try running, I'm still in the early part of the C25K and am so surprised to be enjoying it.  I don't love running, but I love seeing my own improvement.  The first time going out and running 1 minute at a time was so hard, and now I'm up to 3min, and its not easy, but its definitely easier.



Shannon-I remember a conversation with a friend of mine whose daughter is late teens.  She had just read the Twilight series, and said that no guy would ever compare.  Her daughter was turning down fun "social" no committments dates because she was waiting for "HER Edward."  In some ways, it's ruined a generation to understand that relationships are hard work, and Edward, mostly, doesn't exist.  Maybe if men lived 300+ years, they would be that way.    Additionally, once the girl did find a boy she liked and proclaimed him her Edward, she was making wrong choices not to stand up for herself and followed him around like a love sick puppy.  

AND - congrats that you are up to the 30 minute runs on C25K.  I think that is a great program to get you there, as you can see measurable progress.  You are doing great!



donac said:


> It is supposed to be hot but not as humid today.  we did get some rain yesterday but we also got a lawn mowed.  Our lawn has grown so little that dh mowed the parts that were sticking up with his weedwacker.
> 
> For many years I have helped to support Project Linus.  It gives blankets to children much like Linus had his blanket in Peanuts (The name was approved by Charles Schultz before he died).  It is a great way to use my skills to knit or crochet something when I have extra yarn.  I have given over 50 blankets to them over the years.
> 
> I have been working with my girlfriend making pillowcases for ConKerr Cancer.  These pillowcases got to kids with life changing illnesses.  My girlfriend who got me involved with this project is an inspiration.  She is working so hard on this project all the while dealing with Multiple Scorosis.  Her hands shake and she has some trouble walking but for her as long as kids have cancer she can do something to help them.
> 
> He has started yelling at my dh when they have been on the phone a couple of times.



first -  on the weed whacker part.  Sounds like what we need to do!  Secondly, Congrats on your charity work, that is really wonderful!!!!  Thirdly,   "enjoy" your lunch????  Doesn't sound like a lot of fun!  Hope the man can keep his emotions in check!

*There have been reports that when we help others we feel better about ourselves.  Do you have a favorite charity that you like to help out with?*
At our school, we do a community service project each month.  We have "dress down Fridays" and the teachers pay to wear jeans, and the money goes for a cause.  A lot of times, it is in conjunction with a school-wide project - food drives, care boxes for soldiers, Relay for Life, raising money for Ronald McDonald House, a program that flies families to the hospital where their wounded soldier has been taken, Make a Wish, etc.  I love all these projects.  We also as a family do an Operation Shoebox every year to send to a needy family, and my Daddy was a Gideon, so we contribute to that as well. I lost a Kindergarten student to cancer 2 years ago, and we just found out that a child that just graduated our school has been diagnosed.  Cancer, especially childhood, is probably the one that gets me the most.  I HATE to see anyone suffering, especially children.

Hope everyone has a great day today!  DH starts 3rd shift, so it begins!  Church, lunch @Mom's, the girls and I will stay there, DH will come home to sleep, and we'll come home to go to bed and tell him goodbye!  When he gets home in the morning, we'll be heading out the door to gymnastics, so I hope he'll sleep while we are gone so he can see us a bit before he leaves tomorrow night!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: We donate a lot of things to BB/BS each year. I also participated in a fundraiser last year for a shelter called Hope House. Several vendors and I sold our wares and donated  a portion of our sales. It was fun!

DH walked with me this morning. We walked about 2 miles. Now he's making breakfast for him and my dad. Mom is making deviled eggs for later. We're going to have hamburgers and sausages on the grill later. I'm having my BL protein water now and I'll make a smoothie in a few minutes.

Going to go to church with DD2 and then do some errands. Also looking forward to watching the World Cup Finals! Yesterday's game was great!

Later, friends!


----------



## jbm02

Good morning, everyone!
Yesterday was a neighborhood day of parties - a high school graduation party next door and a 5 year old birthday party across the street (whole neighborhood invited to both).  I was concerned -  - that it would be a disaster food-wise but I think I was okay.  Yes, I had a burger and a non-whole wheat/multigran roll but managed to snack on carrots, a few tortilla chips and - WOOHOOOO - totally avoided the cupcake table (which I really didn't want but you know how that goes sometimes....).  And the huge plate of chocolate chip cookies I made was given totally to the party so there ano "extras" left in our house ...  Plus I started the day off with a 5 mile run and a spin class so all in all, I am pretty happy ...

I am making more of an effort to read through everything on the board, although I don't always have time to post.  Thank you so much to everyone who is so encouraging.  This session has been especially frustrating to me because I am doing what I did last time to lose weight but my body is steadfastly sticking steady.  Which means I need to change up my diet.  I know, I know it - I need to work harder on my diet.  I'm going to just keep plugging along and trying....

There have been reports that when we help others we feel better about ourselves. Do you have a favorite charity that you like to help out with?

I used to be lot more involved in charities before my National Guard commitments began to take over alot of my free time.  Before my Iraq deployment, I was a mentor to young girls placed in a residential facility as a result of juvenile court involvement and was an advisor for a Youth Court program and (juvenile) Fire-starter prevention.  Since coming home, most of my volunteer work has been school-centered, except for coordinating a yearly  prom gown collection (the girls at the residential facility have their own prom but typically don't have access to gowns.  By collecting old prom gowns or bridesmaids dresses and giving them to the girls they have the opportunity to re-design them to be a little more contemporary and make them "their" dresses...) and serving on the Board for our county Sexual Abuse Trauma and Treatment Center (for kids who are not only victims of domestic/sexual traumaua - but also witness it).  As the kids get older I'll probably expand  a little more but right now I am just so happy to be home with my family every night that I am mindful of any time spend away from them.  I know that sounds a little selfish but ...well 

Today I am off to Lake George in the Adirondacks to bring my DD10 (who thinks she is DD16!) to sleepover camp for a week.  She is so excited.  It's an adventure camp, with ropes courses, zip lines and kayaking on the lake.  Two of her best friends are going - so I pity the poor counselors once these chatty cathys get together!  ... my DH is away at school in Massachusetts til July 22 (obtaining his education administration certificate to become a school principal) so that means it will be just me and DS15 at home together this week....

Have  a great day !!!
Jude


----------



## N&B'smom

QOTD - I volunteer my time with the American Cancer Society.  We always do their Relay For Life and a couple of years ago, I was the Event Chair.  

I have to work today from 12-6.  Ugh!  I do NOT feel like it.  I'm grumpy.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Been MIA a few days due to Mom and sister visiting to help celebrate our July birthdays.  DS definitely looks like a tween now that he is 11, 5 feet 3 inches tall, wears size 10 mens shoes and has armpit hair!  

A belated thank you to my3princes for being our coach last week and thank you donac for being our coach this week!  You guys are the best!  

I managed a maintain for this week and I am happy with that.  I'll try for the same this week as we have another round of visitors coming next week-end too.  

It will take me a couple of posts to catch up but I will!  



jbm02 said:


> I missed this week's COW.  Help!!!!



I always post a link to the COWs in the beginning of the thread.  The results are there, too.  The nice thing about the COW is that you can do parts, pick it up in the middle, and just do whatever works for you!  

Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite Disney song?  You know the one that plays and you can't help but think of your last Disney vacation. 

My new favorite for this category is "The Wonderful World of Color" when I hear it I am magically transported back to my balcony at VGC.  

*Cam,*  I'm glad the doctor is giving you a better range of motion.  I think that you are making remarkable progress this summer!  

*Taryn,*  about the work schedule change.  Thank goodness it is temporary!  I loved jenanderson's suggestions about rewards.   



mikamah said:


> I'm thinking running shoes though, not glass slippers.



  That is more like you!  



donac said:


> Yesterday was a real trip for me.  I took my parents to Stroudsburg Pa.  Since my grandmother died my mother and her sister have gotten together for lunch once a month.  It has expanded to include my father's sister and a cousin of my mother and then spouses or friends.  Some times it includes my aunt's kids and grandkids.



dona, you are such a good daughter/sister/niece!  I bet you get to hear some interesting family stories at these lunches!  



lovedvc said:


> Well I think I am finally packed.  Tomorrow we fly to Orlando to board the 7 night Carnival Dream.  We will be stopping at Cozumel, Costa Maya, Belize and Isla Roatan.  After the cruise we will be visiting Disney and staying at Old Key West for 7 nights.  It's a long trip and I hope it goes real slow.  I do not want time to fly.



Have a wonderful time on your vacation, Vicki!



Connie96 said:


> The point is, it's all survivable. Being particularly averse to change in my own life, my way of dealing is to try to accept the change as my "new normal". (*This is how I adjusted to becoming a first-time parent in my 30's, but that's a different story altogether*.)



As someone who became a Mom for the first time 3 days before their 39th birthday, I can totally identify with this, Connie!   

*Thursday QOTD:  Favorite Disney drink.*  I will have to say a Pina Colava at the pool bar on the way back to the room for a nap in the afternoon.  I'm also very fond of the Bellinis and Peronis in Epcot at Italy.

Will right back to finish catching up!


----------



## mikamah

Happy Birthday LISA!!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Continuing to catch up in spite of the computer deleting my post when I was almost finished . . .   It seems like its the Disboards logging me out automatically.  

*jennz,* hope your DD is feeling better now and  for you. 

*bree,* how fun to reconnect with old friends!   





pjlla said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> *maiziezoe,* hope that your DS is feeling better and isn't sharing his bug with anyone else.
> 
> Hi, pjlla!   Hi, corinnak!  Nice to see you ladies!
> 
> *mikamah,* good luck on your race today!
> 
> *lovedvc,* have a wonderful time on your vacation!
> 
> *cc,* great loss!  That Biggest Loser style exercise marathon seems to be working great for you!
> 
> *Taryn,*  Great job on the 50 lb clippie and  for all the other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question of the Day This question comes from my husband.  Several years ago we were in Epcot waiting for the boat to go to the far side of World Showcase.  His question was put the parks in order of favorite.  From favorite to least favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> MK
> AK
> HS
> 
> Thanks again for coaching this week, dona!
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PART TWO*
> We are often looking at what we have left to do in our weight loss journey or how much more we want to accomplish.  It is really hard to sometimes stop and appreciate how far we have come or how we have accomplished something we never thought we would be able to do.  This week is all about being positive! As a special prize for our COW this week, I have some GREAT Nike bags to add to our regular prizes (donated by RENThead09 - Thanks!).  Lets keep it going with some extra motivation this week!
> 
> Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one thing you have accomplished on this journey.  It could be the number on the scale, maybe it is the inches you have lost, how about sharing something you never thought you would be able to do or maybe it has to do with an improvement in your health.  Feel free to share more then one thing...like I said, this week is all about positive feelings for what we are doing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jen, I love the positive reflective COW theme this week.  Goes perfectly for my week.
> 
> One of the biggest things I've accomplished on this journey is simply making progress in the right direction consistently for over a year and a half.  I consistently eat better, exercise more, weigh less and wear smaller clothes.  After years and years of consistently gaining and having to buy bigger clothes, it is so nice to be headed in the right direction and know that I am never, never going back!
> 
> 
> 
> JOANNEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all,
> 
> I am only down .5 but I will take it. Too many picnics last weekend- a choir pot luck Wednesday and Mexican with the girls last night. SO I am happy just not to have gained any.
> 
> Good luck all!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A loss is a loss, my friend!
> 
> *Tricia1972,* another great loss!
> 
> *jennz,* glad to hear there is someone else who got tired of Bella.  I thought maybe it was because it had been so long since I was a teenage girl!
> 
> *Rose,* of course you are a runner and not a poser!  And hooray for another "mean Mom!"
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question of the DayWhat is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier?  Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deciding to become a registered dietician for my encore career!
> 
> *jennz,* hope that your back is feeling better. I think that you and *maiziezoe* should both do the Princess too!
> 
> for the good results from the doctor, *Shelby!*
> 
> *Shannon,* congrats on working your way through the C25K!
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question of the DayThere have been reports that when we help others we feel better about ourselves.  Do you have a favorite charity that you like to help out with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the past five years I've really enjoyed working at my son's school every week.  I really looked forward to those Fridays.  Now that he is advancing to middle school I am not sure whether I will be able to continue to do that or if I will have to find something else.
> 
> Whew!  I think I am caught up for now.  Today I am going to do nothing, nada, zip!    I am going to hang out reading magazines or my book and take a nap even.  DH is fixing dinner tonight.  Tomorrow all the birthday celebrations will be behind us and it will be back to plan!  Have a great day all!
Click to expand...


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> Happy Birthday LISA!!!!!



Thanks, Kathy!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Happy Birthday Lisa!!!

I'm glad I'm not the only one having trouble with their posts being deleted. I can't figure out which button I'm pushing that's doing it!

QOTD--For years I volunteered a bunch for DS's schools. Now I work for a non-profit, which I love. I end up donating extra time there and taking some stuff home to work on. We also donate to several charities locally. I would like to get involved with Habitat for Humanity, so this question was a nice reminder. When my new schedule gets set, I might look into that!

Hope everyone is having a great day. I need to buy DS his airline ticket for the end of the month. We talked to him about driving (500 miles) to save some money, but he said he doesn't feel comfortable doing it alone through the mountains. I thought that was a pretty responsible response. He's having some minor roomate issues, which hopefully will resolve, because he is supposed to be living with this kid this fall, along with 2 other guys. He said the roomate is talking about not living with them, so I don't know if they'll get stuck with someone they don't know or what. Mike and I are going to a couple of open houses this afternoon. 

A little vent--our new dvc points are still not in the system! TSS and our guide are going to trouble shoot it Monday to see what happened. We are planning a trip at Christmas, and I know we're going to have to waitlist, so I'd like to get moving. We also need to add a night for our W&D trip and we're waiting on those points. You do save a ton onf money resale (we paid 68 for BWV and I think Disney was selling it for 112 or so),  but it can be a slight hassle. Hopefully it will be resoved Monday or Tuesday.

Have a great day!


----------



## jennz

Rose WOW!  You got a great price on your dvc.  Hopefully your points will be in there soon!

Happy birthday Lisa!!   May all your wishes come true.


----------



## jenanderson

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA!   

I have started the morning out with 9 miles (running and some walking - DH's knee was hurting) so I am feeling happy with myself.  Had a great fruit smoothie for breakfast.  Stepped on the scale and have lost all that I gained over the 4th so I am feeling good.  I am going to reward myself with switching out my clippie...40 pounds are now gone!

I am going to hopefully come close to finishing the painting in DD's room today and work on a bunch of laundry!  YUCK!  I might also just take it easy today and leave all the work for Monday.  

We finished cleaning out the tent trailer yesterday for our trip and it is now ready to be filled with all the fun stuff for camping!     I need to say a BIG SPECIAL THANK YOU to donac!  She is going to cover the COW for me with a special week while I am gone.  



N&B'smom said:


> jenanderson - The Mud Run, seriously???  Has anyone checked to see if you have a fever???  The words 'mud' and 'run' shouldn't even be in the same sentence!!    I'm pretty sure you are completely insane for signing up but even more sure you'll LOVE the experience.  Good for you on that and the other one you've signed up for, you GO girl!!!



I am seriously wondering about what causes me to sign up for such silly races.  However, as scared as I am...I am truly excited and I think it is going to be so much fun!  I think a race through the mud is going to be so much fun and I can't wait to plan my outfit (those of you who read about my races know that it is all about the outfit!  )



tigger813 said:


> The smoothie is Greek yogurt (sometimes plain and sometimes honey, though right now I'm actually using Dannon light and fit Vanilla yogurt), frozen strawberries and sometimes frozen blueberries, and 1% milk. I put this all in my Magic Bullet! It's quite filling as well. My mom adds peaches to hers as well.



Tracey - Tell me about Greek yogurt...does it taste about the same as non-fat yogurt?  Is it as low in fat and calories?  I have been making smoothies with nonfat vanilla flavored yogurt and love it.  However, one of my friends told me I should try the Greek yogurt because of all the protein found in it.  I would love to hear your thought about it.



Rose&Mike said:


> jenanderson--can't wait to hear about the mud run. I am too girly. I don't like mud. Yuck. Sounds like you are going to have fun! Hope DH gets up tomorrow. We went to the badlands, wyoming, the snake river, etc. back in the 80s and had a blast. So beautiful out there.



I am normally pretty girly but don't mind the chance at all to show how strong I am...and if that means getting muddy, I am there!  I will have to post a bunch of photos after that one!

Sounds like you learned about about yourself while out running.  I do try to take it a bit easier the day before I do a long run.  I am also very careful with what I eat.  I have found by keeping a running journal that I have gotten to the point where I understand the trends of my own body and can run so much smarter (not faster...just smarter!  )

Also, thanks for sharing about the clearance at Dick's.  I need to do some shopping today so I might stop in and see what they have going.



N&B'smom said:


> I don't know what I'll do.  I had the bob with the shorter hair in the back, longer in the front BEFORE Posh had it.  Once she got it cut that way, I started seeing my hair EVERYWHERE.   I don't know what I will get next.  This is the longest my hair has been in a very long time.



I had this haircut too - and LOVED it!  I would like to do it again but I am concerned about getting my hair up and dealing with it when I run.  I plan on doing something with my hair soon but I just don't know what.



flipflopmom said:


> Jen, you are NUTS!  That sounds like torture!  I've heard of those.  Congrats on getting in another vacation, DH and I were trying to come up with a long weekend for HHI, but it's not panning out too well.  I am being nosy, what did you finally set as goal?  I know we threw a bunch of numbers around.  And I know what you mean, I had kinda gotten complacent as it got closer, I got more compliments, and I liked the way I looked, mostly!  Good luck with your training, and congrats on the Princess Half!
> 
> Well, I am FINALLY Home!  Roz was even more Rozish today.  I'll never watch Monsters, Inc. the same way.



Taryn, I AM NUTS!  I have watched the video and the Mud Runs do look like torture!  Again, I seriously don't know what made me tell my friends that I would do it with them.    I am strong though and I can totally do it!  

As for my goal...I am still struggling with it.  I waited until today to weigh in for this week because I had gained so bad over the 4th that I wanted to give myself a few days to do the right thing.  I weigh 158.0 as of this morning.  This means I have lost exactly 40 pounds since starting in January.  Originally I had said I wanted to lose 50 pounds and I think am back to thinking that I do want to reach that point.  

Roz......makes me want to watch that movie today.  If I were you, I would start laughing in class.  I am not real good about self control with things like that!  



LuvBaloo said:


> COW PART TWO:
> This challenge has got me to try running, I'm still in the early part of the C25K and am so surprised to be enjoying it.  I don't love running, but I love seeing my own improvement.  The first time going out and running 1 minute at a time was so hard, and now I'm up to 3min, and its not easy, but its definitely easier.



YOU GO GIRL!  This is something to be proud of!  It takes so much strength to be able to become a runner and I am impressed with all of us.  Thanks for sharing!



jbm02 said:


> Yesterday was a neighborhood day of parties - a high school graduation party next door and a 5 year old birthday party across the street (whole neighborhood invited to both).  I was concerned -  - that it would be a disaster food-wise but I think I was okay.  Yes, I had a burger and a non-whole wheat/multigran roll but managed to snack on carrots, a few tortilla chips and - WOOHOOOO - totally avoided the cupcake table (which I really didn't want but you know how that goes sometimes....).  And the huge plate of chocolate chip cookies I made was given totally to the party so there ano "extras" left in our house ...  Plus I started the day off with a 5 mile run and a spin class so all in all, I am pretty happy ...



Great job yesterday Jude!  You did fabulous with all that food around.  I am also impressed that you were able to get your run and spin class in!   I hope that you are able to keep it all going strong with DH gone.

I really changed up my diet this week.  I focused hard on the fruit and veggies.  I also made sure I wrote EVERYTHING down before I ate it.  Yesterday was my day where I normally would not record but I still did even though it was really not all that pretty.  I think the journaling is a huge help even though I hate it.  Good luck in changing yours up this week.


----------



## N&B'smom

Rose&Mike said:


> A little vent--our new dvc points are still not in the system! TSS and our guide are going to trouble shoot it Monday to see what happened. We are planning a trip at Christmas, and I know we're going to have to waitlist, so I'd like to get moving. We also need to add a night for our W&D trip and we're waiting on those points. You do save a ton of money resale (we paid 68 for BWV and I think Disney was selling it for 112 or so),  but it can be a slight hassle.



That's what we paid for ours for VWL.  LOVED doing the resale but remember being so afraid that Disney would exercise their ROFR!   They snatched up every other VWL at that time BUT ours!!  (according to the guy we used, he said he was super worried for us!) I agree, you save a TON of money!!  One of my friends is looking into it now and I told her to try resale because the difference in price was CRAZY!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenanderson said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA!
> 
> 
> Tracey - Tell me about Greek yogurt...does it taste about the same as non-fat yogurt?  Is it as low in fat and calories?  I have been making smoothies with nonfat vanilla flavored yogurt and love it.  However, one of my friends told me I should try the Greek yogurt because of all the protein found in it.  I would love to hear your thought about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am normally pretty girly but don't mind the chance at all to show how strong I am...and if that means getting muddy, I am there!  I will have to post a bunch of photos after that one!
> 
> Sounds like you learned about about yourself while out running.  I do try to take it a bit easier the day before I do a long run.  I am also very careful with what I eat.  I have found by keeping a running journal that I have gotten to the point where I understand the trends of my own body and can run so much smarter (not faster...just smarter!  )
> 
> Also, thanks for sharing about the clearance at Dick's.  I need to do some shopping today so I might stop in and see what they have going.
> 
> 
> 
> IAs for my goal...I am still struggling with it.  I waited until today to weigh in for this week because I had gained so bad over the 4th that I wanted to give myself a few days to do the right thing.  I weigh 158.0 as of this morning.  This means I have lost exactly 40 pounds since starting in January.  Originally I had said I wanted to lose 50 pounds and I think am back to thinking that I do want to reach that point.



We are going to all end up with the same goal. Mine is 147. If I don't reach it by my b-day (Sept.4) I'm going to maintain until after the fall races. 8 pounds to go! I really did learn something yesterday. It was quite the wakeup call for me. I do eat really well 90 percent of the time, but Friday I just messed up. Too much exercise plus food choices=not good. You are definitely strong enough to do the mud run! Can't wait to see the pictures.

I only eat Greek yogurt now. I have FAGE brand in the fridge now. 90 cal, fat free, plain, 15 grams protein. It kind of tastes like sour cream. It's really thick. I mix Kashi go lean and a banana with it for breakfast. I have had the chocolate--can't remember which brand and liked it, but more as a treat. Some brands have gelatin added which I avoid--the whole veggie thing.

Shelby--We have 2 contracts plus an addon. The addon was through our guide, the contracts were through TSS. I'm sure it will get straightened out soon. We really wanted BWV points--toured BLT and weren't big fans. So, the money saved was beyond worth the hassle. Our other contract is SSR. Someone at the TSS mentioned an issue with a "full mailbox" at DVC where the stuff is processed, so they are going to follow up Monday. I think for less than 50 point add ons I would still go with Disney, but bigger than that, I am a big fan of resale. Good luck to your friend.

Mike is ready to go, so we're off to look at houses. Have a good afternoon!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Happy Birthday LISA!!!!!
(thanks Mikamah for posting this!)



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> There have been reports that when we help others we feel better about ourselves.  Do you have a favorite charity that you like to help out with?



I am not very active with charities.  Old clothes go to the local women's shelter.  Other than that, we do the easy ones, of food into the local food bank bins, and a toy to the kids in need bin at Christmas.  And when the stores have childrens hospital fundraisers where you donate a little and then write your name on a card to post on the wall, I have the girls do it.  I like to think that in the future I'll be more active that way, but for now, I'll stick to doing a little bit without feeling guilty.

Its another hot day here.  I clearly remember talking to DH last Monday on the drive home about going kayaking on Sunday, but he doesn't remember it at all, and had planned to watch the FIFA final game today followed by football game, so it won't be happening.  I'm curious to watch the game too.  I lived in Holland for a year as an exchange student, so my heart still cheers for them!  *Hup Holland!  Go Oranje!*

I went shopping yesterday with my young DSisIL to get shoes for being bridesmaids in my other DSisIL's wedding.  Being a bridesmaid had gotten very stressful for getting dresses, but was greatly simplified when DFIL said he'd pay for them.    I wasn't excited about paying $350 for a dress I didn't like, and the bride wanted everybody to be excited and happy about the dresses, and people weren't.  In the end, the bride changed from emerald green to forest green which looks better on some of us and we all got different dresses, just similar length and same material, so it will end up looking nice.  And I'll probably end up taking the dress on the cruise next year since we are going with DFIL & he'd probably like to see his money get more than one use.

I'm so impressed with how active you all are!


----------



## my3princes

Sunday QOTD:  I am very active in local non profits.  I've helped 100s of hours with school activities and fundraisers.  I also did 20+ hours on an Extreme Makeover Home Edition house last fall.  I do what I can with the little free time that I have.  We even stayed after the fireworks and picked up trash from the field.  Not an easy task using headlights and flashlights, but it was still good for my kids to learn about being part of a community.


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday, Lisa! Hope you are having a relaxing day! My cousin turns 40 today so it's a great day!

Really muggy here! We're watching the World Cup Finals. DD1 is out with her BFF shopping. Not eating very well today but it's too darn hot to go crazy eating. I am enjoying a pineapple juice and coconut rum!

Thanks for answering the question about the Greek yogurt. I haven't really eaten it plain just in the smoothies. I know redwalker uses it in place of sour cream. I like the honey Chobani one as it has just a little extra sweetness.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Today was an okay day. I ate well for a Sunday, but after only eating breakfast yesterday, I was pretty hungry today. About yesterday, I woke up so late that breakfast was more like lunch, drove an hour and half home from where I spent Friday night, got in a few minutes of exercise, showered, and pretty much went straight to bed until 6 AM this morning. I have no idea why I was so tired. My mom and I went to Wal-Mart and Kohl's today and with all the walking around we did in both places I've gotten in over 5500 steps for the day. Again, for a Sunday, that's great! No exercise today because of yesterday's eating. I didn't want to overdo it.

I missed a few QOTDs, so I'll catch up now.

QOTD: My big charity of choice is JDRF: The Juvenille Diabetes Research Foundation. I baby-sit for a young girl who was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes at about 18 months. I cannot wait for a cure. It is so hard to watch her grow up and think diabetes, then something else. She is a very happy tween so that makes me happy. She is the only person I still baby-sit for and I know that it will be a long time before her parents let her stay by herself for more than a few minutes.

QOTD for yesterday: I'm not really sure what got me so motivated, but WW definitely helped. My mom nagging about my weight sent a message too. I am doing this for myself now, but at first, it was more to appease her. I think this goes along with a COW Part 2, but my big motivator is to defy some odds. I am on 2 different medications that may cause weight gain and so far, I am losing weight. I want to be healthy on so many levels, which means tackling the challenge of losing weight while taking meds that I really need.

QOTD for Friday:
MK, Epcot, AK, DHS

Happy Birthday Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a great week everyone!

CC


----------



## mikamah

Good evening everyone.  We've had a busy weekend, with not much time for the dis, but I want to try and catch up. 



LuvBaloo said:


> [ In the end, the bride changed from emerald green to forest green which looks better on some of us and we all got different dresses, just similar length and same material, so it will end up looking nice.  And I'll probably end up taking the dress on the cruise next year since we are going with DFIL & he'd probably like to see his money get more than one use.


My sister was in a wedding and they all wore a dark blue in different styles and it was beautiful because each dress flattered each bridesmaid, and they all felt comfortable in their dresses.  Nice that your fil will help with the price.  Weddings are so expensive.  



N&B'smom said:


> Well, today my DD6 and I went out and got another one!  My DS11 will be VERY surprised when he gets home and sees he has a new roommate.    We haven't named him yet but I think it will be Gus after the little guy in Cinderella!!


Congrats on your new additions.  And great news on the doctor's visit.



flipflopmom said:


> Ended up running a few laps around the school during our bathroom breaks today just to wake up and stretch out!  Running in flip flops is not easy, but hey, I'm flipflopmom, right?


Now I know why you're flipflopmom!!  You rock!!



LuvBaloo said:


> Great list!  You have shown a lot of the emotional strength over the last year and a half, and I'm so impressed at how well you have coped
> 
> COW PART TWO:
> This challenge has got me to try running, I'm still in the early part of the C25K and am so surprised to be enjoying it.  I don't love running, but I love seeing my own improvement.  The first time going out and running 1 minute at a time was so hard, and now I'm up to 3min, and its not easy, but its definitely easier.


Thanks Shannon.  I'm so glad you are enjoying the C25K.  I too, was amazed how much I enjoyed it, and not that I enjoy all the actual running, but the feeling of accomplishment after I pushed myself and succeeded.  It really is a fantastic program.  



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> There have been reports that when we help others we feel better about ourselves.  Do you have a favorite charity that you like to help out with?


I volunteer at school and cubscouts, and donate to the local food bank.  We were helped so much by hospice and we did their benefit walk last year and will make that a tradition.  I do wish I had more time to do more, but it's tough to fit everything in. 





flipflopmom said:


> Um.... You've done an official 5K.  I haven't been able to work one in my schedule.  So, you are more of a runner than I am.  Neeener neener neeener.  YOU ARE A RUNNER!  I've put it on hold the last 2 weeks with this heat wave, I honestly think I would "fall out" as DH puts it!


Thanks Taryn.  I am excited to say, now I have 2- 5ks under my belt!!!  But I do walk some of them, so neener, neener, neener, you're a runner too!!!



jenanderson said:


> First, I have to share about the race I signed up for and I am terrified!    It is called The Mud Run.  The race is a 10K with a military obstacle course covered in mud!  What was I thinking?  Not only that, it is a team event so 4 other people are going to be depending on me to complete the obstacles.  I should not be upset about not running today, I should be using it as a day to lift weights because I MUST start lifting weights.  The race is on September 11th so I have a bit of time but I really need to create a training schedule for myself. SCARY!
> 
> Also, I did not share....I signed up for the Princess Half Marathon!    I had been planning it all along but it was so exciting when the registration opened up this week and I could actual register and it feels so much more real.  Jude (jbm02) and I have already reserved our hotel rooms and I am ready to let the planning begin!
> 
> We are planning another short notice vacation!  On Wednesday night, DH and I went out for a walk and were talking how we never take the kids camping any more now that we have our lake place.  We decided that we had one week where it would work with everyone's summer schedule to go and so we will be driving to the Badlands and the Black Hills in South Dakota.  Last night the whole family sat down with a white board and planned it all out.  We will be leaving on Wednesday, July 21st and come home a week later.  We have DH's parents pop up tent trailer for sleeping in and we will be seeing historical sites as well as doing tons of hiking.  The kids are REALLY excited and I know it will be a trip where it is easy to be healthy.  We are planning only a meal or two of eating out and the rest will be simple and healthy meals made at our campsite.  Our agenda includes 3 days where the only plan is to be out hiking the whole day so I know we will also be getting plenty of exercise.


Whoo hoo!!  The mud run!!  You are amazing.    Congrats on the princess too!!  I'm pretty sure I'll be there too.  I was checking some flight prices on expedia just the other day. Your vacation sounds awesome too.  Camping is so fun, and the kids will have an absolute blast. 



jennz said:


> I have hurt my back again...this time serving my kid.    She was sick on the couch and I was squatting down to put some food on the table in front of her and ouch!  Now it's moved down to my tailbone and it's killing me sitting here.    That was Thursday, hoping it gets better soon!


I hope your back is better soon, Jen.  I think you should think about the princess too!!  It would be so amazing to meet everyone in real life that I have come to know so well here.  I'm pretty sure I'll be there, even if I can't run it for some reason, it is our school vacation week, so I'll be there to cheer everyone on.  




jenanderson said:


> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier?  Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?
> 
> 
> 
> 5 years ago, when my mom had some pretty severe medical issues, many lifestyle related, and I was headedin the same direction, I said I would get my eating under control, and become more active, so I could hopefully not find myself in the same situation some day.  It's been up and down, and slow when it's going down, but to this day, I haven't gone back to that original weight of 229.  It's a lifestyle, and there are many ups and down, but i will not ever give up.
> 
> Well, I am proud to say I did my second 5k today.  It was hot and muggy, and I was a little slower than my first one, but still under 45 minutes!!  It was really fun too.  My friend Karen finished 15 minutes before me, but as I was heading toward the finishline, I hear 2 guys calling out my name and cheering me on, and I'm thinking the lady in front of me must be named Kathy too, but the kept cheering after she passed, and then I saw Karen.  It was so funny, but kind of exciting for some guys to be calling my name.  Of course they were a couple to boot.
> 
> MY eating this weekend hasn't been the best. We went to fenway park for a minor league game yesterday, and I could have done better, but I could have done worse.  Tomorrow, it's back to work, and back on track.  Our game got rained out toward the end of the first game, and it took forever to drive home after the rains because many underpasses were flooded out.  I did better today, but had burgers and chips with my brother tonight.  I seem to be in the over do it on the weekend and see a gain, then work hard til friday to lose it cycle lately.  I'm on call next weekend, so I hope to break that cycle since we'll just hang out at home.
> 
> Congrats to all who saw losses this week, and those who are out and running in the heat.  Hugs to anyone who need them.
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

In need of PD this week! 

My house is a mess! Gotta take Mom back to the doctor tomorrow as her knee is still bothering her a lot. Girls have soccer camp so they are pretty well taken care of this week. My entire immediate family will be here and I have a ton of things to do around the house and I desperately need a haircut! Hoping to get that in on Tuesday or Thursday. Should head into our bedroom and get some laundry folded and stuff taken care of in there. Girls bedrooms are disasters! Maybe I'll take care of those while girls are at camp while waiting to take Mom to the doctor.

I bought myself some new running sneakers at Payless today. I was excited to see that they have the walkfit ones for men. I told DH that he should check them out for himself to see if they help with his blisters when we are at Disney.

Really bad today. 2 drinks, chips, drummies, dip, hot Italian sausage, hamburger! Not getting on the scale until Wednesday this week. Neighbor and I are walking in the morning so I can get a jump on the week. Hoping to squeeze in some extra workouts as well throughout the week!


----------



## flipflopmom

jbm02 said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> Before my Iraq deployment, I was a mentor to young girls placed in a residential facility as a result of juvenile court involvement and was an advisor for a Youth Court program and (juvenile) Fire-starter prevention.  Since coming home, most of my volunteer work has been school-centered, except for coordinating a yearly  prom gown collection (the girls at the residential facility have their own prom but typically don't have access to gowns.  By collecting old prom gowns or bridesmaids dresses and giving them to the girls they have the opportunity to re-design them to be a little more contemporary and make them "their" dresses...) and serving on the Board for our county Sexual Abuse Trauma and Treatment Center (for kids who are not only victims of domestic/sexual traumaua - but also witness it).  As the kids get older I'll probably expand  a little more but right now I am just so happy to be home with my family every night that I am mindful of any time spend away from them.  I know that sounds a little selfish but ...well



Jude that sounds really, really rewarding.  And another Thank You for the sacrifice you and your family make.  I don't think you are at ALL selfish, I think you are thankful!



lisah0711 said:


> DS definitely looks like a tween now that he is 11, 5 feet 3 inches tall, wears size 10 mens shoes and has armpit hair!



Wow, our kids are close in age.  DD will be 11 Sept. 27.  She is just a bit over 4 feet, and a little bit of nothing!!  

AND.....


mikamah said:


> Happy Birthday LISA!!!!!


from me, too!



jenanderson said:


> As for my goal...I am still struggling with it.  I waited until today to weigh in for this week because I had gained so bad over the 4th that I wanted to give myself a few days to do the right thing.  I weigh 158.0 as of this morning.  This means I have lost exactly 40 pounds since starting in January.  Originally I had said I wanted to lose 50 pounds and I think am back to thinking that I do want to reach that point.



Okay, so I started EXACTLY 20 pounds heavier, and as of this am, I am 9 pounds heavier.  Thanks Walt.    That's funny, as I set 148 as my goal, too.  You getting there will make me want it more!!!!  And I am SO PROUD of you for getting rid of the weight so quickly!

You are so gonna rock that Mud Run!  I can't wait to see your outfit!




Rose&Mike said:


> We are going to all end up with the same goal. Mine is 147. If I don't reach it by my b-day (Sept.4) I'm going to maintain until after the fall races. 8 pounds to go! Mike is ready to go, so we're off to look at houses. Have a good afternoon!



I watched House Hunters today!  That's a cool show.  I hope you saw some nice ones!  My goal is one pound more, and my birthday is the day after yours!  I don't know if I can drop 19 pounds in the next 8 weeks.  If I focus and work my **** off, literally and figuratively, it's doable.  BUT I HAVE TO FOCUS!!!

Shannon - sounds like a great plan for the dresses, glad you ended up with a flattering one!



my3princes said:


> I also did 20+ hours on an Extreme Makeover Home Edition house last fall.  I do what I can with the little free time that I have.  We even stayed after the fireworks and picked up trash from the field.  Not an easy task using headlights and flashlights, but it was still good for my kids to learn about being part of a community.



Sounds like a great experience!




cclovesdis said:


> Today was an okay day. I ate well for a Sunday, but after only eating breakfast yesterday, I was pretty hungry today. About yesterday, I woke up so late that breakfast was more like lunch, drove an hour and half home from where I spent Friday night, got in a few minutes of exercise, showered, and pretty much went straight to bed until 6 AM this morning. I have no idea why I was so tired. My mom and I went to Wal-Mart and Kohl's today and with all the walking around we did in both places I've gotten in over 5500 steps for the day. Again, for a Sunday, that's great! No exercise today because of yesterday's eating. I didn't want to overdo it.



Sounds like a great day!  It also sounds like your body needed the rest.  Glad you did!  

Sunday at Momma's!  You know what that means.  Too many snacks!  I prepared by getting some Weight Watchers frozen latte' pops, it was pretty good, so that was my "dessert".  My mom has a serious addiction to peanut M&M's, so I did have a handful of those, plus more cantaloupe, watermelon, cucumbers, etc.  I feel like I ate waayyy too much, as I am over ful, but the choices weren't all that bad!  I need to load up on water before I go to bed.

Well, it has begun.  DH is on his way to work.  DD2 begged him not to go, which made it hard on him.  Had a couple of older men at church tell me to take their phone numbers with me to bed... that sounds really funny... but so I could call them if I got scared and they would come over.  They were all close friends of Daddy's, and they have all tried to help step in his role!  

Gonna do a bit of cleaning, send the girls to the shower and then bed.  The BEST side effect of being a mean mom?  DD is READING half the night instead of playing on her ipod.  She's read 3 books in 4 days!  I am so excited!  She might not ever get that back!

Hope everyone had a good day!  See you early in the am!
Taryn


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> Now I know why you're flipflopmom!!  You rock!!
> I am excited to say, now I have 2- 5ks under my belt!!!  But I do walk some of them, *so neener, neener, neener, you're a runner too*!!!Well, I am proud to say I did my second 5k today.  It was so funny, but kind of exciting for some guys to be calling my name. * Of course they were a couple to boot. *



 I was getting all excited that your toilet roll changer may have been attendance!!!!  



tigger813 said:


> In need of PD this week!



  for you.  Do we need to take bets on your weigh in again?  Hope you get it all done, with little stress!


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> Had a couple of older men at church tell me to take their phone numbers with me to bed...


Some girls have all the luck.



flipflopmom said:


> I was getting all excited that your toilet roll changer may have been attendance!!!!


Me too!!  Oh well, I bet they both change the roll and put the seat down!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi Everyone! Im Back!!! So glad to be home.  We had a great trip to tenessee.  Awesome weather very hot and sunny.  We did lots of fun stuff.  I made great eating choices until wed. and then it was all down hill from there.  I am not going to sulk about it Im just going to start fresh tomorrow.  I honestly can say I feel horrible.  Bloated, headaches, tired (although this could be the vacation too), and nausea.  I now realize what all the extra calories can do to your body.  Its a gross feeling.  Im not sure what my weight shows.  I will step on the scale tomorrow morning for the verdict.

I was happy to see last week I made the top 10 list of losers and I cant believe I wasnt here to enjoy it.  I will just have to work hard to get there again.

I still need to catch up on the past weeks worth of posts but I thought I would pick up with the QOTD.

I try to choose races or walks that benefit organizations/charitys that I feel strongly about.  One in particular is the Cystic Fibrosis foundation.  We participate in a walk yearly to raise money to find a cure for cystic fibrosis.  My husbands sister passed away at age 5 of CF, he was only 7.  My friends son was born with FOP which is a condition that turns your muscle into bone and eventually will cause you to become a human statue.  He is turning 4 this month and already has trouble turning, bending, and lifting his arms, he has profound hearing loss and wears hearing aids in both ears.  I try to participate in the fundraisers that his family does throughout the year.  It is really sad to see him go through this.  There are only 400 some people in the world with his condition.  For as horrible the issues are it does make me feel like I am doing something to help when I participate or donate to their charitys.


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I now realize what all the extra calories can do to your body.  Its a gross feeling.  Im not sure what my weight shows.  I will step on the scale tomorrow morning for the verdict.
> 
> My husbands sister passed away at age 5 of CF, he was only 7.  My friends son was born with FOP which is a condition that turns your muscle into bone and eventually will cause you to become a human statue.  He is turning 4 this month and already has trouble turning, bending, and lifting his arms, he has profound hearing loss and wears hearing aids in both ears.



Welcome back Lindsay!  Glad you had fun.  As for the post vacation nasties, BTDT.  Just jump back in tomorrow, not the next day, with lots of water, fruit, veggies, and exercises.  I'm still trying to get my WDW weight off!!  I haven't hit my running as hard as I need to.

That is so sad about your DH's sister and your friend's child.  Thanks for sharing, those of us with healthy children really are blessed.  I found out I am a CF carrier, but DH is not, but until we got his test results back, I was scared to death!  

Kathy - you are too funny!

I really am going to bed this time!  Laundry, cleaned den, vaccuumed.  I HATE getting up to a messy house!  Night again!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Kathy - Congrats on getting you second 5k done!





tigger813 said:


> In need of PD this week!



sending  pixie dust your way 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Everyone! Im Back!!!



Welcome back!
that illness of your friends child sounds horribly scary.


----------



## LuvBaloo

This week, I'm actually getting the reminder post out, its just a little late.

Okay, here's the list of people who haven't reported in for July 9th yet.  You still have time to report in before the results come out on Tuesday 

alisaheather
bellaphia
brinalyn530
buzz5985
CaptJackSparrowsGirl
carmiedog
cativa
Craftydawn
crzy4pooh
dizcrazy
donac
Graciesmom77
happysmyly
Hockeychic
Illini Disney Girl
Illini Disney Guy
jimmduck
keenercam
Kimkimba
lecach
Leleluvsdis
lisah0711
LittlePrincess2010
LMDisneygirl
LMO429
Ltl Mermaid
MinnieMouseMom
mommyarewegoingback
MushyMushy
My2Pixies
NCRedding
njcarita
nunzia
Piglet18
pintamino
pjlla
planaholic
PrincessEmilysMommy
redwalker
RENThead09
sahbushka
tea pot
Tinker'n'Fun
Worfiedoodles
wtpclc


----------



## tigger813

Good morning ALL!

Back from my walk with my neighbor! It's quite humid here and going to be all week!

Having my strawberry/blueberry smoothie! SOOOO GOOOD and thick this morning. If I eat early then I won't weigh myself so as long as I do this everyday I will not weigh myself until Wednesday.

One kid is bathed and fed. As soon as DH showers then I can get the other kid ready for her day at camp too! Going to pack a cooler for the girls with their drinks for soccer camp. DD1 will also have a bottle of Powerade Zero. Temps are looking better for the week and the weekend.

Hoping to do some errands before or after I take mom to the doctor today. DD2 is having a playdate after camp with her BFF!

Time to start the bread so we can have paninis for supper tonight.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone 

Lunch went well.  My friend's husband started in about a website which shows all the teacher's salaries and just as he was going to start in the waiter came over.  He started in about the state towards the end of the meal.  we decided that we should just park him the Hall of President without his wheelchair all day long and then move him over to the Carousel of Progress.

Eating wasn't so bad.  I had mussels marinara.  I had all the mussels and some of the pasta and I will have some more of it for lunch today.  We did have dessert but it was a sampler so I had a small taste of two of them.

Have lots to do this week.  My sister is having a graduation party for herself this weekend.  It only took her 10 1/2 years to get her Bachelor Degree.  She and my mom are doing the cooking so I volunteered to help.  I am doing desserts here at the house early in the mornings when it is cool.  I am making cookies and brownies and a couple of pies.  We can't buy too much since my nephew is allergic to dairy.  So much has dairy in.  MY sister was looking at frozen meatballs and they all have dairy in.  I can bake because Fleishman unsalted margarine has no dairy.  It is mostly soy so I can use it for baking. 

Dh is packing this week since he leaves next Wednesday for the boy scout jambo.  He will  be gone for 2 weeks.  He has stuff all over the family room so I will be glad when he finishes packing.  

I have a bp check up this morning.  I will probably be yelled at since I have not been there since October.  Hopefully everything is okay and she won't yell too much.  


Question of the Day

Have you ever done a special tour at Disney World?  If so, what was it and what was it like?

I did a Behind the scenes tour of the greenhouse at the Land.  It was wonderful to hear about the gardening going on and how it is used in many of the restaurants.  

I also did a Segway tour a few years ago.  My family,and my sister's family made up the entire tour.  I had a good time except that my dh felt uncomfortable and gave up the tour before we went outside.  We had a 7:30 tour so it was fun to see Epcot empty.  I got a shot of dh and ds's in front of SE but no one offered to take dh and I.  We got off the tour right around 9:30 so other people got to see us riding in the park.  Dh watched us in World Showcase and met us as we were coming out and getting ready to take the Segways back. 

Have a great day out there.


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> We decided that we should just park him the Hall of President without his wheelchair all day long and then move him over to the Carousel of Progress.



  Hope your bp is looking good! 

Question of the Day

Have you ever done a special tour at Disney World?  If so, what was it and what was it like?

Not yet. Girls are too young.  One day!  I'd love to do the segway tour, sounds cool Dona!

Well, I have 3 happy things to report this am!
1.  I didn't freak out last night, and slept well.  (I have had an abnormal fear of someone breaking in my house during the night since I was a child, and a rash of breakins in my neighborhood early last summer didn't help.  I kept a sleeping bag under my parents' bed, and even used it on college breaks once or twice.)  

2.  I laced up my running shoes again, and did 4 miles this am!  Heat wasn't too bad, but it was really humid, made it hard to get clear breaths.  The last  .5 mile was rough, but that was because of my lack of running lately, not the humidity!

3.  For the first time in a looonnngg time, I weigh less on Monday AM than I did on Friday AM!   YAY for filling watermelon and cantaloupe! Of course, that was after my run, but still...  I am very pleased that I can go all downward this week, instead of working until Wed to undo what I did on Sat. and Sun!

Off to get the trash out, shower, and take DD to gymnastics.  Mom is coming with us, and we are going to see my new great-nephew - they just live a few miles from gymnastics.  The girls haven't gotten to see him yet, they are sooo excited!

Have a great day everyone!!!!
Taryn


----------



## carmiedog

I've fallen off the internet! Really, I thought I would have more time to keep up here with it being summer and I have off work (school job), but I've been so busy. We have 3 garden plots (1 at home, 2 at a community garden), I'm completing redoing the kids' rooms (painting again today then ripping out carpet), we just returned from a wedding in Pittsburgh...and on and on. 

I easily lost my mega vacation gain from a few weeks ago (mostly bloating, etc) and I'm back on track, but I MISS IT HERE! 

Hope everyone is inching away and enjoying their summer!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

So I got on the scale this morning and its as bad as I thought I am up 4lbs on my home scale.  I will do my official weigh in tomorrow morning at work but I figured it was going to be 3-4lbs.  I am really going to need to step it up this week.

Plan is to go running in a few, plan meals for the week, head to the grocery store to buy the food, and drink tons of water.

QOTD- I have never done a tour but would love to try one.  I am interested in seeing what you all have to say about the ones you've done.  The segway tour sounds really neat.


----------



## pinkle

Good Morning Everyone.  I hope to start this week off right and get my act together.  Summer has proven to be more difficult than I had predicted.  I start work in 10 minutes and have already driven my son to summer school, done a load of laundry and cleaned the kitchen....I should have gone for a run, but I wasn't sure I would have time.....my hair is soooo thick and takes forever to make it look presentable and I have a looong day.  So hopefully I will get my butt in gear tonight (after my sons soccer match!) 
I hope everyone can stay on track amd stay ahead of the humidity. 
Have a great day
(the other Tracey aka Pinkles)


----------



## MushyMushy

I'm here and hopefully back for good! I haven't read the thread in over a week and I really miss the support and inspiration from all you guys. 

I think (hope) all the craziness has settled down in my life so I can focus on my health again. My dad is settled into an assisted living home, so that takes a real load off our minds from all the worry we had with him. My 25th reunion has come and gone (eating, drinking and more drinking ). My daughter is home from a two week trip to a friend's house. My son is now temporarily living at home again (some drama there, as he and his gf broke up unhappily). 

I'm so ready to get back on track. The crappy food I'm eating is making me feel horrible. I'm popping Prilosec and gas pills like crazy. 

So back to day 1 all over again for me!  

BTW, I promised my dad I'd take him to Olive Garden for lunch today. Any tips or guidance as to what would be good to eat there? I really want to make this work.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Well, I have 3 happy things to report this am!
> 1.  I didn't freak out last night, and slept well.  (I have had an abnormal fear of someone breaking in my house during the night since I was a child, and a rash of breakins in my neighborhood early last summer didn't help.  I kept a sleeping bag under my parents' bed, and even used it on college breaks once or twice.)
> 
> I always had this same issue.  My room was the first at the top of the hallway and I always thought someone would come in and get me and my parents wouldnt realize it for hours.  It is getting better as I get older and we have a big dog too.  Glad you were able to sleep good last night.
> 
> 2.  I laced up my running shoes again, and did 4 miles this am!  Heat wasn't too bad, but it was really humid, made it hard to get clear breaths.  The last  .5 mile was rough, but that was because of my lack of running lately, not the humidity!
> Good for you, I am about to get my but in gear shortly before the weather gets to hot.
> 
> 3.  For the first time in a looonnngg time, I weigh less on Monday AM than I did on Friday AM!   YAY for filling watermelon and cantaloupe! Of course, that was after my run, but still...  I am very pleased that I can go all downward this week, instead of working until Wed to undo what I did on Sat. and Sun!
> 
> Great Job! Its a good feeling to not have to catch up and just work on moving ahead.
> 
> Off to get the trash out, shower, and take DD to gymnastics.  Mom is coming with us, and we are going to see my new great-nephew - they just live a few miles from gymnastics.  The girls haven't gotten to see him yet, they are sooo excited!
> Congratulations, new babies are so fun......when you can cuddle them and then go home.



I really need to get moving with my day here.  I have missed my computer so much since I was away for 9 days I am going to have to pry myself off.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.

Dona- glad dinner went pretty well for you with your friend.  That will help with your bp this morning.  Good luck at the doctors today.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Have you ever done a special tour at Disney World?  If so, what was it and what was it like?


I have not, but would like to try the segway as well.  They had some at a park in nh last year, but the line was long  so we didn't wait.  It's not a tour, but I've booked the pirate and princess fireworks cruise for michael's surprise trip, and I"m so excited about it.  It looks really fun.  



carmiedog said:


> I've fallen off the internet! Really, I thought I would have more time to keep up here with it being summer and I have off work (school job), but I've been so busy. We have 3 garden plots (1 at home, 2 at a community garden), I'm completing redoing the kids' rooms (painting again today then ripping out carpet), we just returned from a wedding in Pittsburgh...and on and on.
> 
> I easily lost my mega vacation gain from a few weeks ago (mostly bloating, etc) and I'm back on track, but I MISS IT HERE!
> 
> Hope everyone is inching away and enjoying their summer!


Hello!!  Summer is so busy and it seems like there's never enough dis time.  Gardening must be your passion, and I wish i liket it a little more.  I do have 3 green tomatoes on my patio tomato plant, so if I remember to keep watering it, maybe they'll turn red.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> So I got on the scale this morning and its as bad as I thought I am up 4lbs on my home scale.  I will do my official weigh in tomorrow morning at work but I figured it was going to be 3-4lbs.  I am really going to need to step it up this week.
> 
> Plan is to go running in a few, plan meals for the week, head to the grocery store to buy the food, and drink tons of water.


Welcome back!! 4 pounds isn't too bad for a fun week of vacation.  You have the perfect plan, and you will get back on and lose that weight in no time!! 4 days til weighin is a long time. You can do it, Lindsay!!! 



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I have 3 happy things to report this am!
> 1.  I didn't freak out last night, and slept well.  (I have had an abnormal fear of someone breaking in my house during the night since I was a child, and a rash of breakins in my neighborhood early last summer didn't help.  I kept a sleeping bag under my parents' bed, and even used it on college breaks once or twice.)
> 
> 2.  I laced up my running shoes again, and did 4 miles this am!  Heat wasn't too bad, but it was really humid, made it hard to get clear breaths.  The last  .5 mile was rough, but that was because of my lack of running lately, not the humidity!
> 
> 3.  For the first time in a looonnngg time, I weigh less on Monday AM than I did on Friday AM!   YAY for filling watermelon and cantaloupe! Of course, that was after my run, but still...  I am very pleased that I can go all downward this week, instead of working until Wed to undo what I did on Sat. and Sun!


Awesome!!!  What a great start to the week.  Oh, and congrats on being a great aunt!!  That is so exciting.  Enjoy that precious little baby today. 

I was going to drop michael at camp and then have an hour to go have a coffee at panera, but they called me in to work early, which is better overall, cause I won't have a bagel with the coffee, and if I get to leave earlier another day, my paycheck won't suffer.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## jenanderson

Good Morning Everyone!  I will come back later to comment on some posts but it is going to be a busy morning.

Workout for the day is complete!  Here is what it looked like:
6 sets of 10 on core work (I need to get rid of the pooch)
3 miles running (Time:  30:47 / Pace:  10:10)
5 sets of 10 lifting weights

Housework has been started and the laundry is going.

I have now showered and will go eat my oatmeal for breakfast.  I need to run a resume over to a school so I will be out for a bit.

When I return, I need to do more housework and laundry, write to some principals and work on a few projects around the house.  I will reward myself with time on the WISH as I complete tasks so I will be back on later.

Have a happy and healthy Monday everyone!
Jen


----------



## corinnak

MushyMushy said:


> BTW, I promised my dad I'd take him to Olive Garden for lunch today. Any tips or guidance as to what would be good to eat there? I really want to make this work.



So glad things have settled down for you at last!

I like the Olive Garden a lot - I usually get the minestrone soup and salad with dressing on the side, since they usually drench the poor thing.  It works easily into my plan.

Here is a list of nutritional info - it has the WW points, but also includes calories etc.

http://www.dwlz.com/Restaurants/olivegarden.html


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!    They made turning the big 
5-0 a little extra magical.

I have to share with you what happened with my birthday cake.  DS has a birthday three days before mine so I don't ususally get a cake because I always feel like I don't "need more cake," even though I absolutely love birthday cake.  DH thought I deserved my own cake this year because of the milestone birthday so got me my traditional cake from when I was little girl with blue roses.  

Unfortunately, the checker was having a bad day and kind of slammed the box into the cart.  DH said it was okay when he was transferring it to the cake stand but then part of the top started to slide off . . . 

I was talking to someone on the phone and DS ran upstairs yelling I had to come down _right now_ that it was an emergency and this is what I saw:   






So they quickly sang Happy Birthday to me and we each had a piece of cake.  Later on the top with the blue roses fell off the stand and by the end of the evening we were left with this:






I think part of it was the raspberry filling that let things slide all over.  And I took it to be a sign that I didn't really need any more cake.   It was a very tasty cake but the issues made sure that I only had one piece and frankly that was enough for me.  

We got a big laugh out of it and said that we will always remember my 50th birthday cake!


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes!    They made turning the big
> 5-0 a little extra magical.
> 
> I have to share with you what happened with my birthday cake.  DS has a birthday three days before mine so I don't ususally get a cake because I always feel like I don't "need more cake," even though I absolutely love birthday cake.  DH thought I deserved my own cake this year because of the milestone birthday so got me my traditional cake from when I was little girl with blue roses.
> 
> Unfortunately, the checker was having a bad day and kind of slammed the box into the cart.  DH said it was okay when he was transferring it to the cake stand but then part of the top started to slide off . . .
> 
> I was talking to someone on the phone and DS ran upstairs yelling I had to come down _right now_ that it was an emergency and this is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they quickly sang Happy Birthday to me and we each had a piece of cake.  Later on the top with the blue roses fell off the stand and by the end of the evening we were left with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think part of it was the raspberry filling that let things slide all over.  And I took it to be a sign that I didn't really need any more cake.   It was a very tasty cake but the issues made sure that I only had one piece and frankly that was enough for me.
> 
> We got a big laugh out of it and said that we will always remember my 50th birthday cake!



That is a sign from above  Way too funny.


----------



## my3princes

DH called earlier this morning to tell me that his boss gave him an extra day off.  That means we leave tomorrow instead of Wednesday night   It also means that I have a lot to do before I go to work tonight.



QOTD:  Disney Tours and Experiences

We've done quite a few

MK:  Family Magic Tour (this was fun for all ages)
       Bippity Boppity Boutique
       Boys are doing Pirate League this trip
Misc:  Pirates and Pals Fireworks Voyage
         Parasailing
         Richard Petty Driving Experience
         Horseback riding at Fort Wilderness
         Hoop Dee Doo Review
         Fort Wilderness Segway tour
         Kids pirate Adventure cruise

Hmmm I think that's it, but those are the ones off the top of my head.

We've done a couple of private photo sessions, one at the Poly and one at SSR.

ETA:  The kids and DH have had their hair cut several times at the Main Street Barber Shop.  They like to get the colored gel and get it all spikey.  They get lots of comments all day.  Our youngest had his first haircut their and he got his first mouseears and first haircut certificate


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  I will come back later to comment on some posts but it is going to be a busy morning.
> 
> Workout for the day is complete!  Here is what it looked like:
> 6 sets of 10 on core work (I need to get rid of the pooch)
> 3 miles running (Time:  30:47 / Pace:  10:10)
> 5 sets of 10 lifting weights
> 
> Housework has been started and the laundry is going.
> 
> I have now showered and will go eat my oatmeal for breakfast.  I need to run a resume over to a school so I will be out for a bit.
> 
> When I return, I need to do more housework and laundry, write to some principals and work on a few projects around the house.  I will reward myself with time on the WISH as I complete tasks so I will be back on later.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy Monday everyone!
> Jen



Jen you sound like a women on a mission today! Good for you, your plans sound great.  Hope you get it all done and some of that reward time on the WISH



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes!    They made turning the big
> 5-0 a little extra magical.
> 
> I have to share with you what happened with my birthday cake.  DS has a birthday three days before mine so I don't ususally get a cake because I always feel like I don't "need more cake," even though I absolutely love birthday cake.  DH thought I deserved my own cake this year because of the milestone birthday so got me my traditional cake from when I was little girl with blue roses.
> 
> Unfortunately, the checker was having a bad day and kind of slammed the box into the cart.  DH said it was okay when he was transferring it to the cake stand but then part of the top started to slide off . . .
> 
> I was talking to someone on the phone and DS ran upstairs yelling I had to come down _right now_ that it was an emergency and this is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they quickly sang Happy Birthday to me and we each had a piece of cake.  Later on the top with the blue roses fell off the stand and by the end of the evening we were left with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think part of it was the raspberry filling that let things slide all over.  And I took it to be a sign that I didn't really need any more cake.   It was a very tasty cake but the issues made sure that I only had one piece and frankly that was enough for me.
> 
> We got a big laugh out of it and said that we will always remember my 50th birthday cake!



Sorry Lisa with being away I forgot to wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  I got such a good laugh out of your cake.  It is an omen that you didnt really need more cake.  What a funny memory you will now have.

I only ran 2.5miles and it took me 32min.  My legs felt like jello, breathing was easy.  I think my body is still so over tired from vacation.  I figured I would work my way back into running this week and getting my rest.  Then next week I will start my 10K training.  My next race I have scheduled is a 5mile october.  

Plans for the princess have unfortunately been up in the air.  Right before I left on vacation my mom was saying she does not know if financially she wants to go.  We are planning on going as a family in a few years and she is not sure if she wants to spend money on going just the 2 of us.  I think she is more so feeling guilty about my dad staying behind.  Im not sure what the outcome will be.  I was really sad about it for a few days.  My mom was going to pay my way as a christmas/birthday gift and otherwise I really dont have extra money to go either.  Maybe we should just can the idea.  I really really want to do it this year as my first 1/2 marathon accomplishment but I will not give up if it doesnt work out.  There are always other years to do this too.  I still will do a half closer to home next spring either way.  I will keep you posted on the final decision. 

Sorry for the book I guess I needed to get these thoughts off my brain.  Thanks once again for listening.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Dona--hope the bp check is good.

We did the family tour when DS was little and the Keys to the Kingdom Tour a couple of years ago. It was really fun! I would do it again, just to hear different stories from a different guide. We also have gone up in the hot air balloon--very fun!

Taryn--sounds like this week is off to a good start. I don't sleep as well when DH is traveling. I usually leave a hall light on, have the cordless and my cell phone by my bed. Don't you hate the humidity. It's really sticky here as well. The runs this week are going to be hard.

my3princes--have a great time!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> So I got on the scale this morning and its as bad as I thought I am up 4lbs on my home scale.  I will do my official weigh in tomorrow morning at work but I figured it was going to be 3-4lbs.  I am really going to need to step it up this week.
> 
> Plan is to go running in a few, plan meals for the week, head to the grocery store to buy the food, and drink tons of water.
> 
> QOTD- I have never done a tour but would love to try one.  I am interested in seeing what you all have to say about the ones you've done.  The segway tour sounds really neat.



4 pounds isn't too bad. I bet it comes off quick! Hope you had a great vacation!



MushyMushy said:


> I'm here and hopefully back for good! I haven't read the thread in over a week and I really miss the support and inspiration from all you guys.
> 
> I think (hope) all the craziness has settled down in my life so I can focus on my health again. My dad is settled into an assisted living home, so that takes a real load off our minds from all the worry we had with him. My 25th reunion has come and gone (eating, drinking and more drinking ). My daughter is home from a two week trip to a friend's house. My son is now temporarily living at home again (some drama there, as he and his gf broke up unhappily).
> 
> I'm so ready to get back on track. The crappy food I'm eating is making me feel horrible. I'm popping Prilosec and gas pills like crazy.
> 
> So back to day 1 all over again for me!
> 
> BTW, I promised my dad I'd take him to Olive Garden for lunch today. Any tips or guidance as to what would be good to eat there? I really want to make this work.


Welcome back! Hope things settle down.

Lisa--that was a great story! Sounds like a nice birthday!

Back from the Y. I need to get the house in order, because it's back to work Wednesday. We weeded out some more houses we didn't like yesterday, and have three we're going to ask our agent to show us. I am really nervous about all this, but really think it's a good thing. It's just a little scary. I don't do change well, and it's been a year of big changes, but I really do think it's time.

I did group strength for an hour and the elliptical for half an hour. I've been struggling in my head for the last week or so with childhood issues. I think because I realized last week, that unless I weigh 100 pounds, my mom (remember--she puts the fun in dysfunctional) will still think I'm 'big.' What I can't figure out, is why I care so much still. I rarely even talk to her. I guess at the end of the day we still want our parents to love us and accept us. The point of all this is, I'm pretty sure this struggle in my head is why I continue to keep putting the weight back on again and again.  Thanks for letting me share. I'm hoping by not keeping it in, I can continue to work through it. 

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Connie96

Wow, I haven't been on here since last Friday. I had a great plan to be so productive this weekend, but then I stayed up too late Friday night and was just too tired to be anything but lazy and hungry. It wasn't a total loss, but my intentions had been so good that I was just ticked off that I didn't do more.



donac said:


> Question of the DayWhat is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier?  Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?


 I'm inspired to eat in such a way that running comes a little easier. And I've got a closet full of clothes that I bought last summer (clothes that FIT last summer) that I'm trying to get back into. About 8-10 pounds oughta get me there. 



donac said:


> Question of the DayThere have been reports that when we help others we feel better about ourselves.  Do you have a favorite charity that you like to help out with?


 If they put on a race, I'll sign up. I also donate blood regularly - blood drive at my office is this coming Wednesday.



donac said:


> Question of the DayHave you ever done a special tour at Disney World?  If so, what was it and what was it like?


 We've talked about doing tours, but we've never done one. And now that we have a little one, we probably won't for a while yet.



Have a great week everyone!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> I did group strength for an hour and the elliptical for half an hour. I've been struggling in my head for the last week or so with childhood issues. I think because I realized last week, that unless I weigh 100 pounds, my mom (remember--she puts the fun in dysfunctional) will still think I'm 'big.' What I can't figure out, is why I care so much still. I rarely even talk to her. I guess at the end of the day we still want our parents to love us and accept us. The point of all this is, I'm pretty sure this struggle in my head is why I continue to keep putting the weight back on again and again.  Thanks for letting me share. I'm hoping by not keeping it in, I can continue to work through it.



I know the feeling.  I have a great relationship with my parents but even though they never say anything directly negative about my weight, I just know what they are thinking.  It is such a feeling of disappointment, like I have let them down.  I hate that feeling and never thought I would care so much what my parents thought of me as I grew older.  I guess its that constant feeling of wanting them to be proud of who you are and what you look like.  I think you have to just realize that you need to be proud of you and not worry about what anyone else says (even if it is your mom).  As long as you feel good about yourself nothing else should matter., and from your pics that you posted I think you look awesome.  You should feel very proud of yourself!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: We have yet to do any tours! I would love to do the Segway with DH sometime. My parents did the Undiscovered Future World Tour and the Holiday Magic one in Dec. 07. They enjoyed them a lot. They loved the backstage pass for Soarin' which is now my mom's favorite ride.

Just finished DD2s bedroom. I bought each of them a "Cube Grid" at BB&B. The fabric bins are just full of junk but at least the junk is off the floor. Going to hold off starting on DD1s room since I have to go pick her up in about 40 minutes from soccer camp.

Taking Mom to Drs tomorrow at 8am. DD2s BFF's mom is picking them up for soccer camp in the morning and my mom will pick them up since I have to go to work after her appt. 

FOr lunch I had some pretzel sticks from Auntie Anne's and then came home and had some ice cream. It's excruciatingly hot and humid here again. I hope DD1 is doing ok at soccer camp. She has some friends there so that may have helped her. 

Been listening to Tarzan and Illuminations most of the day. Also listened to Wicked this morning for awhile. I love soundtracks! I think I would consider myself a collector of them as I like a variety of music.

Time to get a move on!


----------



## brinalyn530

Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one thing you have accomplished on this journey. It could be the number on the scale, maybe it is the inches you have lost, how about sharing something you never thought you would be able to do or maybe it has to do with an improvement in your health. Feel free to share more then one thing...like I said, this week is all about positive feelings for what we are doing!
My accomplishment is that Ive learned that Im worth focusing on. Im more than a mom, an employee, etc. I am valuable and deserve to be healthy and happy. I deserve to take the time to work out, even if it means DS has to get himself out of bed with the alarm clock in the morning. That doesnt make me a bad mom  in fact, Im teaching him valuable life skills while making myself a better person. I also learned that I was lying to myself when I used to say I was OK with being fat  I wasnt and Im not. Now I need to translate these mental accomplishments into physical accomplishments.  

Question of the Day Saturday - What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier? Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?
I eat better when I workout. I am more conscious of my eating and the food I am choosing when I put in the effort to get up early and workout. Unfortunately, I havent been too consistent with that which is a big reason why the scale hasnt moved much since the challenge started. Thanks to my new motivation though, I did Banish Fat, Boost Metabolism on Saturday, No More Trouble Zones on Sunday and re-started Shred this morning. I am on a roll now! 

Thanks for the well wishes for DS. Hes still a little under the weather, still had a slight fever this morning and the cough sounds horrible. But at least hes in better spirits today so I think hes turned the corner so to speak. He stayed with my dad today since the daycare was going to the pool and hes not up to that yet. 

Taryn, too funny about your class! I had a male professor in college that had that dry, monotonous tone like Ben Stein  kind of in the same vein as Roz. He used to bore me to tears ! Good luck. 



jennz said:


> Bronchitis...poor guy!!  You'll have some tough nights.    I'm glad you felt like that about Twilight...I was thinking I was being an uber-feminist or something.  We've always tried to teach dd you create your own happiness, don't depend on anyone else for it blah blah and now here's this series!
> 
> I have hurt my back again...this time serving my kid.    She was sick on the couch and I was squatting down to put some food on the table in front of her and ouch!  Now it's moved down to my tailbone and it's killing me sitting here.    That was Thursday, hoping it gets better soon!



Definitely not uber-feminist, just a strong, smart woman and a good mom! Its funny because while Im fiercely independent and I learned early on that I dont need a man to be able to live my life, I still appreciate a good love story every now and then . 

Now Im struggling through the movies  I just got to watch New Moon on Saturday evening. I dislike Bella even more when I have to watch Kristen Stewart play her. Um, complete sentences anyone? Whats with all the pauses and gasps? And its a love story for gosh sakes, how about a little eye contact with all these hot guys that youre in love with! The absolute worst part about it is she actually talks the same way IRL, worse even. Its disgraceful that this girl is now a role model for young girls when she cant even string together a logical response in an interview. OK, sorry, off the soapbox

I hope your back feels better real soon Jenn.

Feel better soon too, Ann.

Congrats on the good results, Shelby!

Question of the Day Sunday - There have been reports that when we help others we feel better about ourselves. Do you have a favorite charity that you like to help out with?
We donate to Make A Wish regularly. Special Olympics, Unicef, cancer research, and most recently World Wildlife Fund (Ds's choice) are also pretty regular recipients. My annual holiday gift to my coworkers is a donation on their behalf to Prevent Cancer.  



flipflopmom said:


> Shannon-I remember a conversation with a friend of mine whose daughter is late teens.  She had just read the Twilight series, and said that no guy would ever compare.  Her daughter was turning down fun "social" no committments dates because she was waiting for "HER Edward."  In some ways, it's ruined a generation to understand that relationships are hard work, and Edward, mostly, doesn't exist.  Maybe if men lived 300+ years, they would be that way.    Additionally, once the girl did find a boy she liked and proclaimed him her Edward, she was making wrong choices not to stand up for herself and followed him around like a love sick puppy.
> 
> I lost a Kindergarten student to cancer 2 years ago, and we just found out that a child that just graduated our school has been diagnosed.  Cancer, especially childhood, is probably the one that gets me the most.  I HATE to see anyone suffering, especially children.



Thats another thing  if there isnt anyone around for the girls (and boys I guess?) to talk to about how unhealthy/unrealistic the relationships in these books are, it could be really damaging. Its one thing for us as adult women to read the series for enjoyment, and quite another for adolescents to be reading it for relationship advice! Maybe there should be a warning label - "Edward does not exist, neither does Jacob, and really it's a good thing, you'll understand when you're older" . I also agree that it would take 300+ years for a guy to be that in tune with women!  

How heartbreaking to hear about your students. Most of the charities we contribute to are childrens charities as well, it tears me up to know that children are suffering, whether from disease or abuse or whatever other reason. 

Jude  God bless you for serving and for being so involved with your community.

Happy belated birthday Lisa!

Congrats on your race Kathy!

Question of the Day  Monday Have you ever done a special tour at Disney World? If so, what was it and what was it like?
We just did the Family Magic Tour in May. It was a scavenger hunt through Magic Kingdom and it was a lot of fun! Our guide was a trip! There were three adults (me and two other ladies), my DS, and one little girl, so it was a small group which made it even more fun, even though we had to do some embarrassing things and drew quite a few odd looks. If you ever see anyone skipping or hopping around MK, they are probably on this tour. I think DS wouldve enjoyed it more a few years ago, the younger girl was much more involved in the magic so to speak, but it did help that he could read the clues since she couldnt read as well. He helped her with some of hers which was really cute. When DS is older we both want to do the Segway tour too.

Oh your poor cake Lisa! It will be a memory that you guys talk about for a long time Im sure.

Well, I was super productive this weekend since we were stuck inside and DS was too sick to want to do anything fun. I got tons of stuff done including two really good workouts, cleaning, laundry, balancing my checkbook, I was actually even bored for a few short minutes! Unfortunately I did not get to go to the farmers market or even to the grocery store since DS still had a fever. So Im kind of bummed that Ill have to go grocery shopping tonight. Hopefully I can get in and out quickly and not be too wiped to wash and prep all the fruits and veggies when I get home. Im also hoping that my mom will drop DS off at my house later so I dont have to go across town to pick him up after work. Im really tired today and Im sure its because I stayed up later than normal and then slept in both days this weekend, not to mention my body is trying to recover from the workouts. My plan is to be in bed early tonight so I can stay on track with my workout tomorrow morning, even if it means DS goes without a shower cause hes a slow poke. One night without a bath wont kill him, regardless of what my mother says 

Well, I should finish my novel and get back to work! Talk to you guys tomorrow.

Bree


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I know the feeling.  I have a great relationship with my parents but even though they never say anything directly negative about my weight, I just know what they are thinking.  It is such a feeling of disappointment, like I have let them down.  I hate that feeling and never thought I would care so much what my parents thought of me as I grew older.  I guess its that constant feeling of wanting them to be proud of who you are and what you look like.  I think you have to just realize that you need to be proud of you and not worry about what anyone else says (even if it is your mom).  As long as you feel good about yourself nothing else should matter., and from your pics that you posted I think you look awesome.  You should feel very proud of yourself!


Thanks and thanks for sharing. Nice to know I'm not the only one.
I just hope I don't say things that make my ds feel this way. (Not weight but in general.)


----------



## lisah0711

Hello again, all!



Rose&Mike said:


> A little vent--our new dvc points are still not in the system! TSS and our guide are going to trouble shoot it Monday to see what happened. We are planning a trip at Christmas, and I know we're going to have to waitlist, so I'd like to get moving. We also need to add a night for our W&D trip and we're waiting on those points. You do save a ton onf money resale (we paid 68 for BWV and I think Disney was selling it for 112 or so),  but it can be a slight hassle. Hopefully it will be resoved Monday or Tuesday.



Hope they got your points straightened out, Rose.  You got such a great deal on your points!  



jennz said:


> Happy birthday Lisa!!   May all your wishes come true.



Thanks, jennz, you can never have too much !  

*LuvBaloo,* glad that you found a dress that you liked.  I'll look forward to seeing it on the cruise!  Sorry for the weigh in. !  



tigger813 said:


> In need of PD this week!



 for you Tracey! 



mikamah said:


> Me too!!  Oh well, I bet they both change the roll and put the seat down!!



You're looking for someone who will do both?!?  That had better be some pair of shoes that you find!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Everyone! Im Back!!! So glad to be home.



Welcome back, Lindsay!  Glad that you had a good time and hope those vacation pounds go away quickly.  Hope that things will work out for the Princess next year.  



donac said:


> Question of the DayHave you ever done a special tour at Disney World?  If so, what was it and what was it like?



Hope your doctor's appointment went well, dona!  

We did the Behind the Seeds Tour in 2008.  It was a lot of fun and very interesting.  I would like to do the Sunrise Safari or one of the other animal tours at Animal Kingdom Lodge sometime.



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I have 3 happy things to report this am!
> 1.  I didn't freak out last night, and slept well.  (I have had an abnormal fear of someone breaking in my house during the night since I was a child, and a rash of breakins in my neighborhood early last summer didn't help.  I kept a sleeping bag under my parents' bed, and even used it on college breaks once or twice.)
> 
> 2.  I laced up my running shoes again, and did 4 miles this am!  Heat wasn't too bad, but it was really humid, made it hard to get clear breaths.  The last  .5 mile was rough, but that was because of my lack of running lately, not the humidity!
> 
> 3.  For the first time in a looonnngg time, I weigh less on Monday AM than I did on Friday AM!   YAY for filling watermelon and cantaloupe! Of course, that was after my run, but still...  I am very pleased that I can go all downward this week, instead of working until Wed to undo what I did on Sat. and Sun!



Woo! Hoo! 



carmiedog said:


> I've fallen off the internet! Really, I thought I would have more time to keep up here with it being summer and I have off work (school job), but I've been so busy. We have 3 garden plots (1 at home, 2 at a community garden), I'm completing redoing the kids' rooms (painting again today then ripping out carpet), we just returned from a wedding in Pittsburgh...and on and on.
> 
> I easily lost my mega vacation gain from a few weeks ago (mostly bloating, etc) and I'm back on track, but I MISS IT HERE!
> 
> Hope everyone is inching away and enjoying their summer!



Sorry for your busy times!    Check in when you can.



pinkle said:


> Good Morning Everyone.  I hope to start this week off right and get my act together.  Summer has proven to be more difficult than I had predicted.  I start work in 10 minutes and have already driven my son to summer school, done a load of laundry and cleaned the kitchen....I should have gone for a run, but I wasn't sure I would have time.....my hair is soooo thick and takes forever to make it look presentable and I have a looong day.  So hopefully I will get my butt in gear tonight (after my sons soccer match!)  I hope everyone can stay on track amd stay ahead of the humidity.



Good luck getting your run in later.  Be careful of the heat!  



MushyMushy said:


> I'm here and hopefully back for good! I haven't read the thread in over a week and I really miss the support and inspiration from all you guys.
> 
> I think (hope) all the craziness has settled down in my life so I can focus on my health again. My dad is settled into an assisted living home, so that takes a real load off our minds from all the worry we had with him. My 25th reunion has come and gone (eating, drinking and more drinking ). My daughter is home from a two week trip to a friend's house. My son is now temporarily living at home again (some drama there, as he and his gf broke up unhappily).



 Glad that things are starting to settle down for you and everyone is doing okay.



jenanderson said:


> Good Morning Everyone!  I will come back later to comment on some posts but it is going to be a busy morning.
> 
> Workout for the day is complete!  Here is what it looked like:
> 6 sets of 10 on core work (I need to get rid of the pooch)
> 3 miles running (Time:  30:47 / Pace:  10:10)
> 5 sets of 10 lifting weights
> 
> Housework has been started and the laundry is going.
> 
> I have now showered and will go eat my oatmeal for breakfast.  I need to run a resume over to a school so I will be out for a bit.
> 
> When I return, I need to do more housework and laundry, write to some principals and work on a few projects around the house.  I will reward myself with time on the WISH as I complete tasks so I will be back on later.



Go, jen, go!  



my3princes said:


> DH called earlier this morning to tell me that his boss gave him an extra day off.  That means we leave tomorrow instead of Wednesday night   It also means that I have a lot to do before I go to work tonight.



Woo!  Hoo!  An extra day of vacation.    Have a great time!

Pirates of the Caribbean is on subsonic radio right now.  I think it's the DL version.  In about an hour will be World of Color that I requested.  It will be a nice end to my work day.  

Have a great day and OP day!


----------



## Octoberbride03

ok, I'm back.....

Been gone for a few days. Long story short, I should have stayed home.  

I'm overdue on posting and I'll be overdue for a little longer.  But somebody has to tell me about these radio stations y'all listen to.  Are they internet stations or ipod stuff    If it doesn't involve an ipod I'm very interested.


----------



## mikamah

my3princes said:


> DH called earlier this morning to tell me that his boss gave him an extra day off.  That means we leave tomorrow instead of Wednesday night   It also means that I have a lot to do before I go to work tonight.


Yay!!  Early vacation!!  Hope everything got done before work, and have a wonderful vacation!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Plans for the princess have unfortunately been up in the air.  Right before I left on vacation my mom was saying she does not know if financially she wants to go.  We are planning on going as a family in a few years and she is not sure if she wants to spend money on going just the 2 of us.  I think she is more so feeling guilty about my dad staying behind.  Im not sure what the outcome will be.  I was really sad about it for a few days.  My mom was going to pay my way as a christmas/birthday gift and otherwise I really dont have extra money to go either.  Maybe we should just can the idea.  I really really want to do it this year as my first 1/2 marathon accomplishment but I will not give up if it doesnt work out.  There are always other years to do this too.  I still will do a half closer to home next spring either way.  I will keep you posted on the final decision.


  I hope it all works out.  There is a part of me that says to put a little guilt on your mom, how much you were looking forward to spending that time with just her, but I guess that's the immature part of me, or the part that wishes my mom was still around, or the disappointed dis-ser looking forward to meeting you.  Either way, I'm a little crazy, but I hope you and your mom will be able to work it all out.  Good luck. 


Rose&Mike said:


> I did group strength for an hour and the elliptical for half an hour. I've been struggling in my head for the last week or so with childhood issues. I think because I realized last week, that unless I weigh 100 pounds, my mom (remember--she puts the fun in dysfunctional) will still think I'm 'big.' What I can't figure out, is why I care so much still. I rarely even talk to her. I guess at the end of the day we still want our parents to love us and accept us. The point of all this is, I'm pretty sure this struggle in my head is why I continue to keep putting the weight back on again and again.  Thanks for letting me share. I'm hoping by not keeping it in, I can continue to work through it.


  We all want our parents to love us and accept us for what we are.  I remember when I had lost 40 pounds, and I waited for my mom to compliment me, and she finally did when my sil prompted her, and I know she was proud of me, but we didn't always share our thoughts as well as we could have.  It's tough.  Mom's are tough.  I try so hard to keep the communication open with my son too.  So, no advice, just some hugs for you.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I think you have to just realize that you need to be proud of you and not worry about what anyone else says (even if it is your mom).  As long as you feel good about yourself nothing else should matter.


Good advice for all of us here.  Thanks Lindsay.



tigger813 said:


> Taking Mom to Drs tomorrow at 8am. DD2s BFF's mom is picking them up for soccer camp in the morning and my mom will pick them up since I have to go to work after her appt.


Good luck with your mom at the doctors.  



brinalyn530 said:


> Maybe there should be a warning label - "Edward does not exist, neither does Jacob, and really it's a good thing, you'll understand when you're older" . I also agree that it would take 300+ years for a guy to be that in tune with women!


  Bree, you are too funny.  


lisah0711 said:


> IWe got a big laugh out of it and said that we will always remember my 50th birthday cake!


Ah, it was a sign from above, though if that mess of a cake was in front of me right now, I think I'd pull out a fork and dig in.  I don't know why, but I've been searching the house for something to eat and nothing seems to satisfy me.  I'm going to go cook supper soon and make a salad.  You will always remember your 50th b-day cake and chuckle.  I bet Robert thought it was hilarious.


----------



## lisah0711

Octoberbride03 said:


> ok, I'm back.....
> 
> Been gone for a few days. Long story short, I should have stayed home.
> 
> I'm overdue on posting and I'll be overdue for a little longer.  But somebody has to tell me about these radio stations y'all listen to.  Are they internet stations or ipod stuff    If it doesn't involve an ipod I'm very interested.



The one that I was talking about it is internet radio -- no ipod needed.  The address is www.subsonicradio.com  Give it a try!    Sorry about your trip


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Once again I am way behind...trying to catch up a little...



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier?  Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?



WW definitely helps (I love checking off those boxes!), but frankly, it's my dh. He cuts up the raw veggies and fruit for the week and puts them in snack size bags. All I have to do is reach into the fridge, and I'm good to go. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> There have been reports that when we help others we feel better about ourselves.  Do you have a favorite charity that you like to help out with?



Well, my full-time job is working with the homeless, and it takes alot out of me. I feel like I need to use my free time to recharge. Prior to working with the homeless I was involved with Girl Scouts, and now my volunteer time centers around our church. I am on the Staff/Parish relations committee, and I usually teach Sunday School for one quarter of the year. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Have you ever done a special tour at Disney World?  If so, what was it and what was it like?



I have never done a special tour. For those that have, they all sound like fun! 



corinnak said:


> I like the Olive Garden a lot - I usually get the minestrone soup and salad with dressing on the side, since they usually drench the poor thing.  It works easily into my plan.
> 
> Here is a list of nutritional info - it has the WW points, but also includes calories etc.
> 
> http://www.dwlz.com/Restaurants/olivegarden.html



Thanks, *Corinna!* -- We have a gift card to the Olive Garden burning a hole in our pockets, and now I can feel more confident using it!  

I did 4M on Saturday, I haven't run since then. Just had a bad weekend body image wise, I think I'm starting to recover. I have come to the conclusion that dh's family is detrimental to my weight loss. Even when they are trying to be nice, they find some way to dig at me. I don't think it's even conscious, I think they just don't like me for various reasons. They also like to imply that our life is inferior because we live in Boston. Um, my street with city cops, Staties and jail guards is safer than your meth-infested woods  No one is about to commit a crime on my street, they know better...My FIL actually asked me if the homeless services agency I work for, the largest in New England is "One big scam"...Yes, it is, and I am the biggest scammer of them all  Ok, I sound like I belong on an IL vent thread. Every once in awhile it all seeps out...I've almost decided to book us at the Wilderness Lodge in January, sort of as a happy thought to keep me sane, since I know I will have to see them more this month, and then when we host the family holiday party. I've spent the last 2 weekends with dh's family, and it looks like this one will be the same. I just have to make it to the 18th, and then my life can go back to normal and I can lose some weight...Tracking doesn't do alot of good when you eat as much as I have...and barely exercise...

I wanted to do a 10M today, but then dh asked me to take him to work and take ds to the orthodontist to get his braces on, which meant no early morning workout for me. DS did great, and I had an hour or so to read which was nice, but it didn't help the body image at all.

It didn't help that my dad kept talking about all the weight my stepsisters (my dad's been married 5 years, since my mom passed, so I don't actually know these people since they live 1500 miles away) had lost and regained. He mentioned it more than once. I finally turned to him this afternoon and said, "Did you even notice I lost 20 lbs (I exaggerated a bit) since you last saw me in January?" He said he didn't like to comment on weight because he didn't want to get it wrong. I understand, but if he noticed they lost, you'd think he would notice the child he raised was a bit slimmer...

Ok, this has turned into therapy...I'd better stop before you call a hotline for me! 

And before I forget again -- *Shelby* -- Congrats on the very good news! 

And a belated  to *Lisa!*

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

brinalyn530 said:


> My accomplishment is that Ive learned that Im worth focusing on. Im more than a mom, an employee, etc. I am valuable and deserve to be healthy and happy. I deserve to take the time to work out, even if it means DS has to get himself out of bed with the alarm clock in the morning. That doesnt make me a bad mom  in fact, Im teaching him valuable life skills while making myself a better person. I also learned that I was lying to myself when I used to say I was OK with being fat  I wasnt and Im not. Now I need to translate these mental accomplishments into physical accomplishments.
> 
> I hope your back feels better real soon Jenn.
> 
> 
> Well, I was super productive this weekend since we were stuck inside and DS was too sick to want to do anything fun. I got tons of stuff done including two really good workouts, cleaning, laundry, balancing my checkbook, I was actually even bored for a few short minutes! Unfortunately I did not get to go to the farmers market or even to the grocery store since DS still had a fever. So Im kind of bummed that Ill have to go grocery shopping tonight. Hopefully I can get in and out quickly and not be too wiped to wash and prep all the fruits and veggies when I get home. Im also hoping that my mom will drop DS off at my house later so I dont have to go across town to pick him up after work. Im really tired today and Im sure its because I stayed up later than normal and then slept in both days this weekend, not to mention my body is trying to recover from the workouts. My plan is to be in bed early tonight so I can stay on track with my workout tomorrow morning, even if it means DS goes without a shower cause hes a slow poke. One night without a bath wont kill him, regardless of what my mother says
> 
> Well, I should finish my novel and get back to work! Talk to you guys tomorrow.
> 
> Bree


Bree--teaching your son to be independant does not make you a bad mom at all. It means you are raising a young man who can take care of himself. And one night without a bath definitely won't kill him.



Octoberbride03 said:


> ok, I'm back.....
> 
> Been gone for a few days. Long story short, I should have stayed home.
> 
> I'm overdue on posting and I'll be overdue for a little longer.  But somebody has to tell me about these radio stations y'all listen to.  Are they internet stations or ipod stuff    If it doesn't involve an ipod I'm very interested.


Welcome back!


mikamah said:


> Yay!!  Early vacation!!  Hope everything got done before work, and have a wonderful vacation!!
> 
> We all want our parents to love us and accept us for what we are.  I remember when I had lost 40 pounds, and I waited for my mom to compliment me, and she finally did when my sil prompted her, and I know she was proud of me, but we didn't always share our thoughts as well as we could have.  It's tough.  Mom's are tough.  I try so hard to keep the communication open with my son too.  So, no advice, just some hugs for you.
> 
> Bree, you are too funny.
> Ah, it was a sign from above, though if that mess of a cake was in front of me right now, I think I'd pull out a fork and dig in.  I don't know why, but I've been searching the house for something to eat and nothing seems to satisfy me.  I'm going to go cook supper soon and make a salad.  You will always remember your 50th b-day cake and chuckle.  I bet Robert thought it was hilarious.


Thanks Kathy. I have had one of those days with food as well. I wanted potato chips desparately, but ended up buying pistachio crisps instead. They are pretty good. We are having Moe's for dinner, but I usually don't do bad with Moe's--no meat, no cheese, and I get the junior. They have spinach right now, so I'm having them add spinach to mine!

Maria-- It must be the day for needing a little online therapy. Hope you are feeling better. 

Well after having a very sad day, I am happy to say I'm feeling much better. I watched Oprah (which I never do anymore) and it was about food and compulsive eating and the thoughts/feelings we are trying to squelch by overeating. Perfect timing for me today! Then I just checked my email and found out they hired someone to fill my position!!!

I can't wait to be on a more regular schedule--though I still am not sure what it's going to be. We have a staff retreat Thursday and I start training her on Monday. I'm a little nervous about training her because she was an administrative assistant for a Senator and I have a degree in social work and have been faking it as an administrative assistant. This is what happens when you stay home with your kid--you start at the bottom again. Anyhow, I'm really looking forward to my new job. And our dvc points are in the system. We booked a room at SSR for the first night of our trip in October. We're waitlisted at BWV. Hopefully, since it's just for one night it will come through.

Ok, enough about me. Hope everyone has a good evening!


----------



## tigger813

Been a loooonnnngggg day! I'm exhausted!

DD1 survived soccer camp but has a sunburn on her face and neck. She said there were a couple times that she just wanted to come home but she stuck it out! Won't be as hot tomorrow so she should do just fine. I bought her some watermelon and cut it up and froze it so she could take with her. She'll also bring her water and Powerade Zero.

Made girls French toast for supper and the adults had Paninis with homemade bread and chipotle mayo! YUMMY! I need to drink some more water/lemonade as I feel really thirsty. Girls are watching Planet 51 on our bed. Hoping they will both go to sleep early. DD1 is wiped so I'm not making her clean her room tonight. I'll help her tomorrow.  Just hoping DD2 keeps her room clean.

It's nice and cool in the house tonight. I hope to get in bed and do some reading and listen to music. I'm just not in a tv mood today. I enjoyed listening to some music today while cleaning. We're watching Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy with my dad though he's napping at the moment.

Tomorrow is another busy day. Taking Mom to the dr at 7:30, friend is picking up girls and taking them to soccer for me. I have a client at 10 tomorrow. Then I will come home and clean again. Hoping to also get my haircut sometime this week.

DOn't know if I'll get a walk in tomorrow morning. I may try and do my solo walk/run so I can try out my new sneakers. I wore them shopping today and really liked them.

I'm done babbling as I really just want to go to sleep!


----------



## cclovesdis

I just have a few minutes to post and it looks like I missed a lot of good discussion today. Lindsay, you hit nail on the head: we have to think about what we think, not what others think. 

I had another okay day today. I got in some exercise, but had hoped for more. I think it's the humid-it's bad even in my basement! Eating wasn't so great, but it could have been much, much, much worse. I definitely know that. Another lead in to a COW part 2...My accomplishment is realizing that I my worst days now would have been my best days when I gained 50 pounds in about 10 months. It puts such a perspective on things. I could easily have eaten 50-100 points a meal, now 50 points over 3 meals/snacks is a bad day. No, I won't lose weight if I eat 50 points in a da, but I know how far I've came and that's the important part.

Have a great day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## MushyMushy

Happy birthday, Lisa! 

Did okay today! Had the soup & salad at Olive Garden and my dad was SO thrilled to get out of town for a while. 

Tomorrow -- the goal is to catch up on the COW and get back into the groove of answering the QOTD.


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> I laced up my running shoes again, and did 4 miles this am!  Heat wasn't too bad, but it was really humid, made it hard to get clear breaths.  The last  .5 mile was rough, but that was because of my lack of running lately, not the humidity!
> 
> For the first time in a looonnngg time, I weigh less on Monday AM than I did on Friday AM!   YAY for filling watermelon and cantaloupe! Of course, that was after my run, but still...  I am very pleased that I can go all downward this week, instead of working until Wed to undo what I did on Sat. and Sun!



  Great job on both the run and the weight!  I bet you feel so great about yourself as a result!  WAY TO GO!  



MushyMushy said:


> So back to day 1 all over again for me!



Welcome back!    The best thing is that every day is the opportunity to start over again!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I really really want to do it this year as my first 1/2 marathon accomplishment but I will not give up if it doesnt work out.  There are always other years to do this too.  I still will do a half closer to home next spring either way.  I will keep you posted on the final decision.



Sorry that you might not be able to do the Princess in 2011   BUT...I am so happy to read you type that you will not give up if you can't do the princess.  There are so many other 1/2 marathons around, I am sure you can find a good one near home to try out.  I hope that things work out for the best and ONE DAY you WILL run the princess!  



brinalyn530 said:


> Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one thing you have accomplished on this journey. It could be the number on the scale, maybe it is the inches you have lost, how about sharing something you never thought you would be able to do or maybe it has to do with an improvement in your health. Feel free to share more then one thing...like I said, this week is all about positive feelings for what we are doing!
> My accomplishment is that Ive learned that Im worth focusing on. Im more than a mom, an employee, etc. I am valuable and deserve to be healthy and happy. I deserve to take the time to work out, even if it means DS has to get himself out of bed with the alarm clock in the morning. That doesnt make me a bad mom  in fact, Im teaching him valuable life skills while making myself a better person. I also learned that I was lying to myself when I used to say I was OK with being fat  I wasnt and Im not. Now I need to translate these mental accomplishments into physical accomplishments.



Bree - This is a VERY positive thing.  I think it is so important that we all recognize our self worth and know that we DO deserve to be a healthy and happy person!  Thank you so much for sharing.

BTW...I loved your whole "novel"...you had great things to say!   



Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, this has turned into therapy...I'd better stop before you call a hotline for me!



Maria - This board is my therapy!    Sounds like you have had a lot to deal with and I hope that you can find time for yourself to run tomorrow!  



cclovesdis said:


> Another lead in to a COW part 2...My accomplishment is realizing that I my worst days now would have been my best days when I gained 50 pounds in about 10 months. It puts such a perspective on things. I could easily have eaten 50-100 points a meal, now 50 points over 3 meals/snacks is a bad day. No, I won't lose weight if I eat 50 points in a day, but I know how far I've came and that's the important part.



CC - I think it is GREAT that you recognize how far you have come...it is a TOTAL accomplishment and so important to your future health and happiness.  Thanks for sharing your positive accomplishment!

*Lisa - *Oh my...your cake made me laugh so hard.  You showed great will power because I would have eaten that whole cake!  I am glad you had a happy birthday. 

For all of you out there feeling like you are way busier then you thought you would be this summer...I am right there with you.  I thought that today I would have time to get everything I wanted done and still have time for a nap.  Didn't finish my list and did not get my nap in.  Still, it was a fairly productive day.

Today I am feeling very happy with myself as I logged EVERYTHING all week this week.  I had been so sloppy about journaling lately and it felt really good to look in my journal and see how hard I have worked.  It is nice to reflect on all my running, cross training and food choices.  I did not make good choices all week but I logged it all and so I feel a lot of control as a result.  

Time to go get DD from dance!  Have a great night everyone!
Jen


----------



## tigger813

Oh yea, forgot to mention that I bought new bras today for the first time in 2-3 years. The cool thing is that I went down from a 42C to a 38B. I ordered 7 more on Hanes and bought one in Penney's. 

DH picked vacation days for the summer so we are looking into going up to Storyland and the White Mountains for 2 days. Trying not to take time off from work this summer so we're planning it around that and before my birthday.

OK, I really need to go to bed now!


----------



## flipflopmom

MushyMushy said:


> I'm here and hopefully back for good! I haven't read the thread in over a week and I really miss the support and inspiration from all you guys.



Glad you are back.  It's amazing the difference staying in touch makes!



mikamah said:


> but they called me in to work early, which is better overall, cause I won't have a bagel with the coffee, and if I get to leave earlier another day, my paycheck won't suffer.



Love that spin on things!



jenanderson said:


> 6 sets of 10 on core work (I need to get rid of the pooch)
> 3 miles running (Time:  30:47 / Pace:  10:10)
> 5 sets of 10 lifting weights
> 
> Housework has been started and the laundry is going.
> Jen



Sounds like a great workout!  I hope to be productive tomorrow.  Tuesdays are the only days on the calendar without plans!

At what point did you start running every day, or most every day?  I have come to the conclusion that cardio is the only thing that really helps me, yes, I love the muscles in my arms now, and feel muscles under all the belly flab, but until I reach goal, I need daily cardio.  I have several other options, but I'd rather be running!

All other runners can answer, too!  



lisah0711 said:


> We got a big laugh out of it and said that we will always remember my 50th birthday cake!



What a memory!!!  Love it!  And so glad you could laugh and not be upset.  I was thinking "What if this was dd2's cake?  She would melt down!!!!"  Glad you had a good day!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I only ran 2.5miles and it took me 32min.  My legs felt like jello, breathing was easy.  I think my body is still so over tired from vacation. Then next week I will start my 10K training.    I really really want to do it this year as my first 1/2 marathon accomplishment but I will not give up if it doesnt work out.  There are always other years to do this too.  I still will do a half closer to home next spring either way.  I will keep you posted on the final decision.



So sorry Lindsay.  I know you were really looking forward to the Princess.  I hope something works out for you!!!!  It took a while for my body to recoup from vacation,too.  But the important thing is that you did it!  BE PROUD!



Rose&Mike said:


> Don't you hate the humidity. It's really sticky here as well. The runs this week are going to be hard.
> I think because I realized last week, that unless I weigh 100 pounds, my mom (remember--she puts the fun in dysfunctional) will still think I'm 'big.'



I think at the end of the day, we formed our first bonds with our parents, for good or bad.  I can't relate, as I have a wonderful relationship with my Mom, and you all know how I feel about Daddy, but I just want to remind you that WHAT YOU THINK is what matters.  Are you healthy?  Uh. Yeah.  Big time.  So hang on to that, as the health aspect is what SHOULD be underlying all of our decisions.  That being said, I know how hard emotions are to deal with, and THANK YOU for sharing with us!!




Connie96 said:


> I'm inspired to eat in such a way that running comes a little easier. And I've got a closet full of clothes that I bought last summer (clothes that FIT last summer) that I'm trying to get back into. About 8-10 pounds oughta get me there.


That's great!!!!  You're almost there!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> It is such a feeling of disappointment, like I have let them down.  I hate that feeling and never thought I would care so much what my parents thought of me as I grew older.



Lindsay, just wanted to give you a hug, too.  



brinalyn530 said:


> That doesnt make me a bad mom  in fact, Im teaching him valuable life skills while making myself a better person. I also learned that I was lying to myself when I used to say I was OK with being fat  I wasnt and Im not. Now I need to translate these mental accomplishments into physical accomplishments.


Bree, oh dear Bree!    First, glad Jillian is kicking your butt and you are living to tell about it!  Those DVDs are TOUGH!  You'll see results SOON if you stick with it, my arms have muscles from NMTZ for the first time in a long time!  Second, I haven't watched any of the movies.  I have a hard time watching movies from books I love, they never live up!  Next, your tour sounds like a lot of fun, and possibly one we could do in a few years.  And so sorry you got bored for a few minutes!  Glad you are on a roll, lady!   AND not only are you teaching your son life skills like getting up, but you are also teaching him the importance of exercise!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Been gone for a few days. Long story short, I should have stayed home.


Sorry hon.    Welcome home!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I did 4M on Saturday, I haven't run since then. Just had a bad weekend body image wise, I think I'm starting to recover. I have come to the conclusion that dh's family is detrimental to my weight loss.



Sorry Maria! Lots of us seem to struggle with how our families affect us.  My in laws eat too much, have too much for us to eat, and it's all unhealthy!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> And our dvc points are in the system. We booked a room at SSR for the first night of our trip in October. We're waitlisted at BWV. Hopefully, since it's just for one night it will come through.



  YAY!!!!!



tigger813 said:


> DD1 survived soccer camp but has a sunburn on her face and neck. She said there were a couple times that she just wanted to come home but she stuck it out! Won't be as hot tomorrow so she should do just fine. I bought her some watermelon and cut it up and froze it so she could take with her. She'll also bring her water and Powerade Zero.



Hope she enjoys tomorrow!!!!  



cclovesdis said:


> I had another okay day today. I got in some exercise, but had hoped for more. I think it's the humid-it's bad even in my basement!


It's hard!  Hang in there!




jenanderson said:


> Today I am feeling very happy with myself as I logged EVERYTHING all week this week.  I had been so sloppy about journaling lately and it felt really good to look in my journal and see how hard I have worked.  It is nice to reflect on all my running, cross training and food choices.  I did not make good choices all week but I logged it all and so I feel a lot of control as a result.



Good for you!!!




tigger813 said:


> Oh yea, forgot to mention that I bought new bras today for the first time in 2-3 years. The cool thing is that I went down from a 42C to a 38B. I ordered 7 more on Hanes and bought one in Penney's.



That's great.  I did that a few months ago, but I am wearing the same undies I did 50 lbs ago.  They are....slightly baggy.  Add that to my to-do list!


Well, best laid plans.  DD2 woke up with a slight fever and stuffy nose.  Mom woke up feeling really badly and didn't go with us.  (she has fibromyalgia, some days are better than others) No snuggling the baby for me today!  She slept the whole way to gymnastics, and about an hour after we got there.  I took her to a new playground nearby, she ran right for the rock climbing wall, and scaled it in no time flat.  She's never even seen one before!!!!!  We had a lot of fun, until it starting raining, but we needed the rain.  Went and watched DD workout for a while.


DH had a hard time getting a schedule today.  He came home and slept from 10-2, stayed up, and at 4pm wanted dinner. He went and got pizza and we had an early dinner, then he went back to bed from 5-8.  So all that enthusiasm I had just couldn't hold up to pepperoni pizza, I had really planned to do a very low cal day today, and a little higher tomorrow.  Trying to keep the body guessing.  Oh well, I guess tomorrow will be low cal and lots of water, I can already feel the fingers swelling!


It's definitely going to be interesting being home tomorrow trying to keep the quiet so DH can sleep.  HOWEVER, leaving the house is NOT an option, b/c Tuesdays are the ONLY blank days on my calendar, and I HAVE to do a power point to turn in to class Friday on Family Literacy, plus start on a few other things.  

Going to set my alarm for 5am so I can exercise and try to get some things done before the sleeping beauties arise!  Going to try to get some sleep!  I am sweating sitting here, it's humid even after a mostly rainy, damp day!

Good night!
Taryn


----------



## LuvBaloo

OKay, this evening did not go as planned, but was still good.
DH went to his soccer game, and then phoned to ask me to come play as they needed another woman to play or they forfeit.  So I grabbed some munchies for the girls and off we went.  The kids had fun feeling grown up sitting on the sidelines without me being with them.  DH's team knew I had no experience playing and were just happy to have another body out there, so I stayed back on defense and got some fresh air, and did a couple good moves and although I felt very self-conscious about being a poor player, I did okay for a first timer who was just a fill-in.

QOTD - no tours yet for us, but maybe one day.

tigger - hope your mom's leg is improving

dona - hope your check up went well.

Mushy - your life sounds crazy busy!

my3princes - early start to a vacation sounds great!  have a great time!

Rose - I think you are right, and sharing your thoughts about dealing with your mom is part of the process of working through it and changing the patterns you've always followed.

I'm beat and its time to get some sleep.


----------



## tiki23

LuvBaloo said:


> I did okay for a first timer who was just a fill-in.



Good for you!


----------



## tigger813

Skipped my walk/run this morning. I've been awake off and on since 3 am worried that I'd oversleep and with weird dreams.

Not sure how today will go. Leaving here at 7:30 to take Mom to the doctor. Then she is dropping me off at work and will pick me up at noon. She's also picking DD2 up at soccer camp at 10:30. I'm hoping to get in some WATP this afternoon and also start to clean DD1s room this afternoon. Not sure what I'll be eating today either. Haven't planned supper yet for tonight. 

I need to go shower so I can then get the kids going this morning so they will be all ready by the time I leave with Mom. 

I feel like I could fall right back to sleep so I had better stand up before that happens.


----------



## donac

Good morning I will post some comments later.  

WE are going out today to check out a camper.  WE are not going to buy the one we want we have never been in.  We think we should check it out so we have to go to Pa to do it.  

Question of the Day

How many brothers and sisters do you have?

In every family there is a responsible one and the one where everyone says "That's just so and so".  Which are you?


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD- I am an only child.  My dh is an only child so I dont even have a SIL or BIL either.  No nieces or nephews.  Just lots of cousins.  I grew up with 3 older female cousins who have been like sisters to me.  I guess that was better than nothing.  

Its back to work for me today.  Im really not looking forward to it.  I guess once I get there I will get back into the swing of things.  
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mikamah

cclovesdis said:


> My accomplishment is realizing that I my worst days now would have been my best days when I gained 50 pounds in about 10 months. It puts such a perspective on things. I could easily have eaten 50-100 points a meal, now 50 points over 3 meals/snacks is a bad day. No, I won't lose weight if I eat 50 points in a da, but I know how far I've came and that's the important part.


I try to remember this as well, especially when I'm not losing, and usually when I'm really bad, like you say 50 points a day, it's so much better than those days in the past.  Awesome attitude, cc. 

Quick morning hello.  Michael's back to camp this week, and my mornings seem to be too short to get everything done and ready.  Have a great day!!


----------



## pinkle

LuvBaloo said:


> OKay, this evening did not go as planned, but was still good.
> DH went to his soccer game, and then phoned to ask me to come play as they needed another woman to play or they forfeit.  So I grabbed some munchies for the girls and off we went.  The kids had fun feeling grown up sitting on the sidelines without me being with them.  DH's team knew I had no experience playing and were just happy to have another body out there, so I stayed back on defense and got some fresh air, and did a couple good moves and although I felt very self-conscious about being a poor player, I did okay for a first timer who was just a fill-in.
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!  Free exercise....it's so much easier that way.
> 
> 
> 
> This 'maintainer' buisness is driving me nuts!  I weighed myself again this morning!  Once again I have managed to maintain my weight....too bad I'm supposed to be losing.  I Really need to execercise...time has been tight.  Hopefully tonight after work.
> Hang in there everyone!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!

Here we are in the dog days of summer -- hope that everyone stays cool today!  



Connie96 said:


> Wow, I haven't been on here since last Friday. I had a great plan to be so productive this weekend, but then I stayed up too late Friday night and was just too tired to be anything but lazy and hungry. It wasn't a total loss, but my intentions had been so good that I was just ticked off that I didn't do more.



 Hi Connie!  Sounds like you needed a quiet, restful week-end.



brinalyn530 said:


> My accomplishment is that I’ve learned that I’m worth focusing on. I’m more than a mom, an employee, etc. I am valuable and deserve to be healthy and happy. I deserve to take the time to work out, even if it means DS has to get himself out of bed with the alarm clock in the morning. That doesn’t make me a bad mom – in fact, I’m teaching him valuable life skills while making myself a better person. I also learned that I was lying to myself when I used to say I was OK with being fat – I wasn’t and I’m not. Now I need to translate these mental accomplishments into physical accomplishments.



Of course you are worth focusing on more!    Glad that DS is feeling better.



mikamah said:


> Ah, it was a sign from above, though if that mess of a cake was in front of me right now, I think I'd pull out a fork and dig in.  I don't know why, but I've been searching the house for something to eat and nothing seems to satisfy me.  I'm going to go cook supper soon and make a salad.  You will always remember your 50th b-day cake and chuckle.  I bet Robert thought it was hilarious.



Robert was freaked out about it at first because cake is a big deal at our house.  When he saw we were laughing about it, he relaxed and laughed, too.  He might have been more philosophical about it because he would not have had any since he doesn't like raspberry filling.  

I wonder if you were extra hungry after your race Sunday?

*Maria,*   I think you should plan some really good rewards for yourself anytime that you have to spend time with the IL.  I am sure that some of it is their family dynamic and they think nothing of the comments that they make to you, even though they should just keep their mouths shut.  You have the opposite thing going with your Dad -- he chooses not to say anything to be safe -- but at least he is considerate.  Don't you kind of wonder what he is saying about you to the steps?    I think it all goes with what we were talking about yesterday.  You have to only worry about what you think and feel and do what it takes to make you and your little family happy.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I can't wait to be on a more regular schedule--though I still am not sure what it's going to be. We have a staff retreat Thursday and I start training her on Monday. I'm a little nervous about training her because she was an administrative assistant for a Senator and I have a degree in social work and have been faking it as an administrative assistant. This is what happens when you stay home with your kid--you start at the bottom again. Anyhow, I'm really looking forward to my new job. And our dvc points are in the system. We booked a room at SSR for the first night of our trip in October. We're waitlisted at BWV. Hopefully, since it's just for one night it will come through.



Hooray for a regular schedule!    Don't worry about your replacement, she may have been faking it all along, too.    I'm sure that you are much more capable and qualified than you give yourself credit for.  



cclovesdis said:


> Another lead in to a COW part 2...My accomplishment is realizing that I my worst days now would have been my best days when I gained 50 pounds in about 10 months. It puts such a perspective on things. I could easily have eaten 50-100 points a meal, now 50 points over 3 meals/snacks is a bad day. No, I won't lose weight if I eat 50 points in a da, but I know how far I've came and that's the important part.







MushyMushy said:


> Happy birthday, Lisa!
> 
> Did okay today! Had the soup & salad at Olive Garden and my dad was SO thrilled to get out of town for a while.
> 
> Tomorrow -- the goal is to catch up on the COW and get back into the groove of answering the QOTD.



Glad that you had a good time today, Marcia!



jenanderson said:


> Today I am feeling very happy with myself as I logged EVERYTHING all week this week.  I had been so sloppy about journaling lately and it felt really good to look in my journal and see how hard I have worked.  It is nice to reflect on all my running, cross training and food choices.  I did not make good choices all week but I logged it all and so I feel a lot of control as a result.



Glad that you are having a good week.  It is important to keep that journal up -- it is so easy to underestimate your intake and overestimate the calories burned otherwise.  



flipflopmom said:


> I think at the end of the day, we formed our first bonds with our parents, for good or bad.  I can't relate, as I have a wonderful relationship with my Mom, and you all know how I feel about Daddy, but I just want to remind you that WHAT YOU THINK is what matters.  Are you healthy?  Uh. Yeah.  Big time.  So hang on to that, as the health aspect is what SHOULD be underlying all of our decisions.  That being said, I know how hard emotions are to deal with, and THANK YOU for sharing with us!!



Well said, Taryn!  



LuvBaloo said:


> OKay, this evening did not go as planned, but was still good. DH went to his soccer game, and then phoned to ask me to come play as they needed another woman to play or they forfeit.  So I grabbed some munchies for the girls and off we went.  The kids had fun feeling grown up sitting on the sidelines without me being with them.  DH's team knew I had no experience playing and were just happy to have another body out there, so I stayed back on defense and got some fresh air, and did a couple good moves and although I felt very self-conscious about being a poor player, I did okay for a first timer who was just a fill-in.



Nice job being the fill in!  



donac said:


> Good morning I will post some comments later.
> 
> WE are going out today to check out a camper.  WE are not going to buy the one we want we have never been in.  We think we should check it out so we have to go to Pa to do it.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> How many brothers and sisters do you have?
> 
> In every family there is a responsible one and the one where everyone says "That's just so and so".  Which are you?



Good luck with your camper shopping, dona.

I have one sister who is younger than me.  I am the responsible one.  She is the one where everyone says that is just her.  She is single and has never worked full time.  There is more to the story but it is a sore spot with me so I will skip it.    I'm the lucky one because I have my wonderful family.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I am an only child.  My dh is an only child so I dont even have a SIL or BIL either.  No nieces or nephews.  Just lots of cousins.  I grew up with 3 older female cousins who have been like sisters to me.  I guess that was better than nothing.
> 
> Its back to work for me today.  Im really not looking forward to it.  I guess once I get there I will get back into the swing of things.
> Have a great day everyone!



My parents were both only children, too, Lindsay.  They would say "you can pick your friends but you can't pick your relatives."  Hope that you have a good day at work!  



pinkle said:


> This 'maintainer' buisness is driving me nuts!  I weighed myself again this morning!  Once again I have managed to maintain my weight....too bad I'm supposed to be losing.  I Really need to execercise...time has been tight.  Hopefully tonight after work.
> Hang in there everyone!!!



, pinkle, I know exactly how you feel.  I maintained a whole challenge last year.  That exercise is key to moving on down the line -- you can do it!  

We have another round of guests coming this week-end then a week to get ready for our vacation to Iowa.  This summer is zooming by!

Have a great day!


----------



## sherry

QOTD- Tour-My husband and I did the Segway tour.  He loved it, I fell during practice which made me skittish for the rest of the tour.  I wish I had stopped before we went around EPCOT.  My dh has done many segway tours in different places, I don't have any desire to do it again!

QOTD- I am the oldest of 4. I have 2 sisters and a "baby" brother.  He will retire AirForce next year after 30 years of service.  I am known as the "goodie" of the group, I guess that comes from being the oldest.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thanks Taryn and Shannon. I feel funny posting it all sometimes, because everyone seems to be so close to their parents. But it is what it is. I'm feeling much better today, I think because I let myself deal with it rather than ignore it.

Shannon--very cool about playing soccer. I would not have had the nerve to do that. I am still way too self conscious.

Taryn--good luck keeping the kids quiet. And as for the running everyday--I have tried through the years to run everyday. And ended up with an injury everytime. I run 2 days a week. I do cardio 5-6 days a week, but the other days are crosstraining, mostly elliptical, some biking, occasionally step aerobics. I know that will be really hard for you, but just be careful if you try running everyday. Lots of bodies handle it no problem, but mine just didn't. I wish I could run everyday--such a feeling of calm when I finish a run. I can handle the daily exercise, just not the pounding from running everyday. Maybe try adding one day a week and see how it goes. What about step aerobics--I think they have dvds for that. I hope if you decide to try the running it works well. 

Tracey--good luck with your busy day.

QOTD--I have 4 sisters. I am the oldest, and was always expected to be the responsible one. They all live on the east coast so I don't see them very often. We do not have a lot in common, but we try to keep in touch. I think it's harder when you don't have parents/ family gatherings to bring everyone together,especially when you don't live anywhere near each other. We're throwing around the idea of a girls trip to WDW next year. 

Saw this Spark today and thought it was interesting.
http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?...t_tells_us_what_really_works_with_weight_loss

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

LuvBaloo said:


> DH's team knew I had no experience playing and were just happy to have another body out there, so I stayed back on defense and got some fresh air, and did a couple good moves and although I felt very self-conscious about being a poor player, I did okay for a first timer who was just a fill-in.



Good for you!!!  That actually sounds like fun!



tigger813 said:


> Skipped my walk/run this morning. I've been awake off and on since 3 am worried that I'd oversleep and with weird dreams.



Must be something with the moon, we were all up and down all night, too!



donac said:


> Question of the DayHow many brothers and sisters do you have?In every family there is a responsible one and the one where everyone says "That's just so and so".  Which are you?



Morning Dona!  I have 2 older brothers.  They were 14 and 17 when I was born, I was the OOOPS! Of the family.  Of course, I am the baby, the princess of the family.    TBS, my oldest brother is....distant.  He only lives an hour away, yet only comes "home" every 3 or 4 months.  Doesn't always call on holidays.  We blame it on my SIL, who rules him.  Yet, he is very loving when he is here, and makes sweet comments on my facebook page.  He has 4 unruly sons.  My youngest older brother became a dad at 16, and a grandpa at 47 last week.  He's great, lives a couple houses below mom, has a great marriage, very trustworthy and responsible.  A true "success story" of young parents.  As the only girl and baby, my parents "parent" me daily.  That's how I got to be such a Daddy's girl.  There was some jealousy from oldest brother and SIL as I did well in school, only one to get a college degree, it started again when I started grad school, only one to have girls, they all have boys.  Kind of a princess monopoly going on with me.... Whew, that was long.  Sorry.



pinkle said:


> This 'maintainer' buisness is driving me nuts!  I weighed myself again this morning!  Once again I have managed to maintain my weight....too bad I'm supposed to be losing.  I Really need to execercise...time has been tight.  Hopefully tonight after work.
> Hang in there everyone!!!



You, too.  Cardio truly is my secret to weight loss, it makes all the difference!



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks Taryn and Shannon. I feel funny posting it all sometimes, because everyone seems to be so close to their parents. But it is what it is. I'm feeling much better today, I think because I let myself deal with it rather than ignore it.
> 
> Taryn--good luck keeping the kids quiet. And as for the running everyday--I have tried through the years to run everyday. And ended up with an injury everytime. I run 2 days a week. I do cardio 5-6 days a week, but the other days are crosstraining, mostly elliptical, some biking, occasionally step aerobics. I know that will be really hard for you, but just be careful if you try running everyday. Lots of bodies handle it no problem, but mine just didn't. I can handle the daily exercise, just not the pounding from running everyday. What about step aerobics--I think they have dvds for that. I hope if you decide to try the running it works well.



Thanks Rose.  Don't feel funny about posting your issues. They are yours, they make up who you are, and affect this journey we are all on together.  I feel special that you share.  And thanks for the running advice.  My knees took a lot of hits as a teen, as well as my ankle.  I have to really watch anything that torques them, as there is not a lot of cartilage left.  Running does okay for the most part, except for sloped surfaces.  I enjoyed zumba, but my knee started cruching after doing it a couple of times.  It's all about modifying!!!!!

Morning everyone!  We were all up and down all night, nightmares, pottying, don't know what was up.  Got up and tried to work on my project, but couldn't focus enough.  Just did level 2 of 30 day shred to get my mind cleared and HR up. I have to do a lot of modifying of the cardio, so I ended up jogging and sprinting through the house.    I hope I can get in another workout this evening, maybe my abs video and the arms part of NMTZ.  DH is home, and snoring in the recliner.  I may end up calling mom to see if the girlies can hang out there so I can get my project done later, my mind's just not on it now!!!

Have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## jenanderson

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO jbm02!  I hope you have a great day Jude!!!   

Well, I was another person who was up EARLY.  I felt horrible.  I finally got up and took some motrin for my head, went back to sleep and now I feel so much better.  I am annoyed though that I lost so much time this morning but there was no way I could have done things with how I felt.  

My running goal this morning was 5 miles...then I thought maybe 9...then my head hurt so bad I went back to bed and now I am thinking a simple, relaxing run is all I am going to manage this morning.  It is already hot out so I don't want to push it.  I think I am going to run up to the store with the bakery and get my kids these incredible morning bun pastries they love and surprise them with a treat today. 



tigger813 said:


> DH picked vacation days for the summer so we are looking into going up to Storyland and the White Mountains for 2 days. Trying not to take time off from work this summer so we're planning it around that and before my birthday.



This sounds like it will be a fun little vacation for you guys!



flipflopmom said:


> At what point did you start running every day, or most every day?  I have come to the conclusion that cardio is the only thing that really helps me, yes, I love the muscles in my arms now, and feel muscles under all the belly flab, but until I reach goal, I need daily cardio.  I have several other options, but I'd rather be running!



From the time I started the C25K, I was out at least 3 days a week.  On the weeks that challenged me, I did 4-5 days a week.  Once we finished the C25K, DH and I were easily running 3-5 days a week.  So much of it depends on our schedule and there have been weeks where because of different circumstances we did not get our runs in.  The 6 weeks before our 1/2 marathon, we ran at least 4 days a week and tried to run 5-6.  Then we all know that after the 1/2, I totally struggled to get back into it.  Last week was the first week where I got 4 days in again and I should be good for 4 days this week as well.  My overall running goal is the 4-5 days a week.  There are times I feel the urge to run every day but I also know that I need to let my body rest.  



LuvBaloo said:


> DH went to his soccer game, and then phoned to ask me to come play as they needed another woman to play or they forfeit.  So I grabbed some munchies for the girls and off we went.  The kids had fun feeling grown up sitting on the sidelines without me being with them.  DH's team knew I had no experience playing and were just happy to have another body out there, so I stayed back on defense and got some fresh air, and did a couple good moves and although I felt very self-conscious about being a poor player, I did okay for a first timer who was just a fill-in.



This sounds like it was a fun night for the whole family!



tigger813 said:


> I feel like I could fall right back to sleep so I had better stand up before that happens.



This is TOTALLY how I felt this morning!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> How many brothers and sisters do you have?
> 
> In every family there is a responsible one and the one where everyone says "That's just so and so".  Which are you?



I have 1 younger sister and no brothers.  I am the serious, responsible, rule follower, slightly obsessive one of the family!  



pinkle said:


> This 'maintainer' buisness is driving me nuts!  I weighed myself again this morning!  Once again I have managed to maintain my weight....too bad I'm supposed to be losing.  I Really need to execercise...time has been tight.  Hopefully tonight after work.
> Hang in there everyone!!!



Ooh...I am sorry for you.  I was doing that for SO long.  I am finally losing again but only a 1/2 pound a week and even that is a bit discouraging.  Hang in there because at least you are not gaining and that is a positive thing.



lisah0711 said:


> We have another round of guests coming this week-end then a week to get ready for our vacation to Iowa.  This summer is zooming by!



This summer is ZOOMING by!  I wish it would slow down a little.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Saw this Spark today and thought it was interesting.
> http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?...t_tells_us_what_really_works_with_weight_loss



Thanks for sharing the article Rose.  I scanned it and thought it sounded interesting.  I will have to go back and read it carefully later today.



flipflopmom said:


> I may end up calling mom to see if the girlies can hang out there so I can get my project done later, my mind's just not on it now!!!



Taryn - I hope you can figure out how to have some quiet time to finish that project.  

Alright, it is now 9 AM where I live and I still need to get out and run.  Another day where there is so much to do and just so little time to get it all done.  At least I am feeling better then when I got up today!  

Have a good one everyone!
Jen


----------



## Connie96

Good morning, all!



donac said:


> Question of the Day How many brothers and sisters do you have?
> 
> In every family there is a responsible one and the one where everyone says "That's just so and so".  Which are you?



I have two younger sisters. We are fairly close in age (currently 36, 34 and 31). I won't even get into what's wrong with each of us - nobody really wants to read pages and pages of psychobabble. But, I can say that if I NEEDED anything, either of them would step up. (Although, at least with the youngest, reciprocation would be "expected".) Oh, I should also mention that the three of us and our parents all live within a 1 mile radius. Which is probably why I'm so familiar with exactly what's wrong with each of us.


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good morning I will post some comments later.
> 
> WE are going out today to check out a camper.  WE are not going to buy the one we want we have never been in.  We think we should check it out so we have to go to Pa to do it.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> How many brothers and sisters do you have?
> 
> In every family there is a responsible one and the one where everyone says "That's just so and so".  Which are you?



I have one brother and he is 4 years younger than me.  We are equally responsible.  Went to the same college with the same major, live next door to each other, take care of each other's kids, you get the idea.


----------



## pinkle

Thanks everyone for the encouragement! 
This board is great!!!!

QOTD:  I am an only child, DH is the youngest of 3.
My mother died when I was in my early 30's, it was very hard because no really knew what it was like...no siblings to talk about the good 'ole days with.  My father and I are very close.  He is an excellent grampa to my 2 teenage boys.
Being any 'only' does have its perks....I was really spoiled and loved!!!!


----------



## MushyMushy

*Question of the Day*

*How many brothers and sisters do you have?*

I have to make this one complicated.  I grew up with one sister, 3 years younger than me. She and I were adopted.

I also have 8 biological brothers and sisters.  Four sisters and four brothers (one of the sisters is a half sister and one of the brothers is a half brother). My bio mom had four kids with her husband, then had one in an affair, then went back to him and had me but gave me up for adoption, then had another child in another affair, then went back to her husband and had two more. 

Ay yi yi. I'm so glad I didn't grow up in that mess. My life was bad enough!

*In every family there is a responsible one and the one where everyone says "That's just so and so". Which are you?*

A little of both. When we were younger, I was the black sheep and then as an adult I'm more of the responsible one.

But compared to my bio siblings, I've always been the responsible one.


----------



## lisah0711

jbm02!  

Thanks jenanderson for "spilling the beans" and not letting Jude have a stealth birthday!  

I show our next birthday is 8/13 for tigger813's big 4-0 -- anyone else having a birthday between now and then?  You can tell us . . .


----------



## corinnak

Happy Tuesday everyone!

I think I will catch up on a couple of QOTD - my summer is completely all over the place.


7/11 Sunday QOTD: What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier? Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?

I was a few months into my loss when I went to Massachusetts and spent some time with my friend Jess - she was into the Eat-Clean stuff and got me thinking along the lines of choosing foods that will build my body instead of choosing foods because they are a moment of fun.

7/12 Monday QOTD: Have you ever done a special tour at Disney World? If so, what was it and what was it like?

I haven't, but I've always wanted to.

7/13 Tuesday QOTD: How many brothers and sisters do you have? In every family there is a responsible one and the one where everyone says, "That's just so and so." Which are you?

I'm complicated as well.  Short answer:  I am the oldest, I have a sister who is 2 years younger and lives in Las Vegas and a brother who is 6 years younger and lives in New Hampshire.  We get along great now!

Additionally...I have two step-sisters from my dad's third (and current) marriage.  They think we don't need the "step" but we did not grow up together and I have a sister, so I do feel the "step" is valid.  It's awkward when my step-mom introduces me as her daughter.  I met a woman this spring who referred to her children's "bonus" dad, and I think I may adopt that terminology.  It does sound more pleasant than "step!"


----------



## Rose&Mike

Happy Birthday Jude!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday, Jude!

QOTD: I have one older sister and one older brother. I'm the goody two shoes, baby sister. I don't like conflict so I keep my mouth shut.

Took Mom to the doctor and for an ultrasound and everything looked normal. She's off to get a knee brace. Supposed to take the alleve for at least a week and do it consistently.

Not doing well today. I had to get something from the Italian place next door for lunch after work and then I just ate a small bag of potato chips and a handful of M&Ms. I haven't worked out yet today either. Still feeling tired and I really need to get some work done around here today but just not motivated.

Supposed to have bad weather later today and into tomorrow morning so I probably won't get my walk in tomorrow morning.

Off to get DD1 at soccer in about an hour and also visit the transfer station.

Time to look up more info for our weekend get away next month. Also need to get planning for my b'day [arty.


----------



## brinalyn530

Question of the Day Tuesday - How many brothers and sisters do you have? In every family there is a responsible one and the one where everyone says "That's just so and so". Which are you?
I have one brother who is ten and a half years younger than me. I call him the accident ! Anyways, I bet you all can guess that Im the more responsible one, although he is very financially savvy which I admire.

Shannon  Im definitely impressed that you filled in at soccer! Soccer is one sport I was never any good at, apparently I have very poor foot-eye coordination ! 



flipflopmom said:


> Bree, oh dear Bree!    First, glad Jillian is kicking your butt and you are living to tell about it!  Those DVDs are TOUGH!  You'll see results SOON if you stick with it, my arms have muscles from NMTZ for the first time in a long time!  Second, I haven't watched any of the movies.  I have a hard time watching movies from books I love, they never live up!  Next, your tour sounds like a lot of fun, and possibly one we could do in a few years.  And so sorry you got bored for a few minutes!  Glad you are on a roll, lady!   AND not only are you teaching your son life skills like getting up, but you are also teaching him the importance of exercise! Taryn


 Thank you! Yes, shes continuing to torture me  I was so sore yesterday it hurt to breathe! Its a little better today, but not much. Im consistently disappointed in movies made from books Ive read, I dont know why I keep torturing myself by watching them! The best I think have been the Harry Potters, they are enjoyable and close enough to the books that things dont immediately jump out at me (usually), but the absolute worst so far has been the Percy Jackson movie  they changed the whole friggin plot ! The ones I have managed to stay away from completely are the John Grisham ones (there were a few but I cant remember any of them right now) and the DaVinci Code (which reminds me that I still havent read Angels and Demons, I better write that down before I forget again!). I definitely think your family will enjoy that tour  at least as long as your guide is as engaging as ours was, he really made sure each of us was involved and that the kids had a great time. I hope someday DS will appreciate all this stuff Im teaching him  ! 



flipflopmom said:


> Kind of a princess monopoly going on with me....
> Taryn


This made me giggle ! 

Jude  Happy Birthday!



jenanderson said:


> I am the serious, responsible, rule follower, slightly obsessive one of the family!   Jen


That sounds really familiar  ! 



pinkle said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouragement!
> This board is great!!!!
> 
> Being any 'only' does have its perks....I was really spoiled and loved!!!!


ITA with the first part, thank you all! And let me just say that it didnt take long for me to wish I was still an only once my brother came along (although we do get along well now that were both grown ups)!



corinnak said:


> I met a woman this spring who referred to her children's "bonus" dad, and I think I may adopt that terminology.  It does sound more pleasant than "step!"


I like that idea Im going to file that one for future reference.

I've been pretty good since Saturday, even though it was a Burger King night last night since I had to drive all over the county. I stuck with the Whopper Jr. and some fries - not too bad on the calories for the day since I had only had my Kashi cereal for breakfast and a turkey sandwich for lunch because we were completely out of food at my house! I got the shopping done last night and stocked up on the fruits and veggies, but then my friend texted me and I was distracted with him for a while and didn't get to wash and prep anything - oh well. My plan for this evening is to pick up DS from my mom's house (again - kid still has a fever, that can't be normal, he's been on antibiotics for four days now  but the doc says just to keep an eye on him until Friday and then bring him back if he still has a fever, anyways...) then come home and have soup for dinner, empty the dishwasher, wash and prep the produce, then get the heck to bed on time! As much as I loved catching up with my friend, I need my sleep! Especially since Jillian is beating me to death every morning  ! 

My boss is off this week so it's been especially boring here. But, I should at least try to find something productive to do... I might be back if I can't find anything .

Have a great rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

LuvBaloo said:


> OKay, this evening did not go as planned, but was still good.
> DH went to his soccer game, and then phoned to ask me to come play as they needed another woman to play or they forfeit.  So I grabbed some munchies for the girls and off we went.  The kids had fun feeling grown up sitting on the sidelines without me being with them.  DH's team knew I had no experience playing and were just happy to have another body out there, so I stayed back on defense and got some fresh air, and did a couple good moves and although I felt very self-conscious about being a poor player, I did okay for a first timer who was just a fill-in.



Good for you.  What a great wife you are to fill in at a sport you never even played before.  Im sure your dh really appreciated you doing that!



pinkle said:


> QOTD:  I am an only child, DH is the youngest of 3.
> My mother died when I was in my early 30's, it was very hard because no really knew what it was like...no siblings to talk about the good 'ole days with.  My father and I are very close.  He is an excellent grampa to my 2 teenage boys.
> Being any 'only' does have its perks....I was really spoiled and loved!!!!



Im so sorry that you lost your mom.  I would be so devestated.  Being an only child I feel like she is the only one I can truly open up to and who knows always what to say or do to help me.  Im sure it was so hard for you not having anyone to talk to.  Im glad your dad and you are close and that he can be there for your kiddos.  I did/do enjoy being spoiled too.  My parents still spoil me every now and then. although my kids get most of it now which is ok with me!




Connie96 said:


> Good morning, all!
> 
> I have two younger sisters. We are fairly close in age (currently 36, 34 and 31). I won't even get into what's wrong with each of us - nobody really wants to read pages and pages of psychobabble. But, I can say that if I NEEDED anything, either of them would step up. (Although, at least with the youngest, reciprocation would be "expected".) Oh, I should also mention that the three of us and our parents all live within a 1 mile radius. Which is probably why I'm so familiar with exactly what's wrong with each of us.



My cousins who are like my sisters all live within 10miles of me.  We gather every sunday with our kids at my nana's house.  Its fun to have family close but it also can get on your nerves too.  I think out of all of them I am the least dysfunctional but Im sure they have stuff to say about me too.  I guess thats what happens when your so close.



my3princes said:


> I have one brother and he is 4 years younger than me.  We are equally responsible.  Went to the same college with the same major, live next door to each other, take care of each other's kids, you get the idea.



Thats so nice that you have a close relationship with your brother.  Your story is the stuff I feel I missed out on being an only child, although you are never gauranteed this kind of relationship with your sibiling its what I really envy about having a brother or sister.



mikamah said:


> I hope it all works out.  There is a part of me that says to put a little guilt on your mom, how much you were looking forward to spending that time with just her, but I guess that's the immature part of me, or the part that wishes my mom was still around, or the disappointed dis-ser looking forward to meeting you.  Either way, I'm a little crazy, but I hope you and your mom will be able to work it all out.  Good luck.
> We all want our parents to love us and accept us for what we are.  I remember when I had lost 40 pounds, and I waited for my mom to compliment me, and she finally did when my sil prompted her, and I know she was proud of me, but we didn't always share our thoughts as well as we could have.  It's tough.  Mom's are tough.  I try so hard to keep the communication open with my son too.  So, no advice, just some hugs for you.
> 
> Good advice for all of us here.  Thanks Lindsay.



Yes kathy the "spoiled brat" only child syndrome does want to peek out and throw a tantrum but I figured since Im 31 it might look a little ridiculous  I know if my mom can do it we will, she wants to go as much as I do.  She does this alot with vacations, I think she gets scared of spending money on trips.  My parents have helped me out alot over the past few years when my husband changed jobs and took a pay cut and then the cost of daycare went sky high.  They are always there for me and I dont want to make her feel bad if she truly does not want to do it.  We will see what happens.  Im going to talk to her about it in the next few weeks, since we originally planned to book once the 2011 prices come out.  I am still hoping she will agree to go but if not its ok.  I will be sad to miss getting to meet all of you princess's that will be there.  If god would just answer my prayers of winning the lottery it would be all good.


GOOD NEWS!!!! I weighed in today at work and I am only up .8lb from before I went on vacation.  Not as bad as I thought.  My home scale even went down today too. It must of been alot of water weight.  I am hoping to get rid of the .8 by the end of the week and continue on my journey of being a loser!


----------



## jenanderson

Hello Everyone!  I thought I would check in quickly before I head off to WW...

I had a great morning but it was not as planned.  I was going to run to the store to surprise the kids with some pastries this morning but they got up before I could leave so we decided to bike to get pastries (I did not have one) and then bike to Target to do our weekly shopping (great plan because only so much can fit on my bike - this limited any "extras" from ending up in our cart).  We had a great time together and the 6 miles of biking was a nice change of pace.

I have decided that I am going to run to my WW meeting though.  I think it will be about 3 miles there and then 3 miles home.



Connie96 said:


> Oh, I should also mention that the three of us and our parents all live within a 1 mile radius. Which is probably why I'm so familiar with exactly what's wrong with each of us.





my3princes said:


> I have one brother and he is 4 years younger than me.  We are equally responsible.  Went to the same college with the same major, live next door to each other, take care of each other's kids, you get the idea.



I am always amazed when families end up living so close to one another when the kids grow up.  I bet in some ways it is really great and I would imagine others...not so much!    I would love to be a bit closer to both my mom (a bit over an hour away) and my sister (5 1/2 hours away).



pinkle said:


> My mother died when I was in my early 30's, it was very hard because no really knew what it was like...no siblings to talk about the good 'ole days with.  My father and I are very close.  He is an excellent grampa to my 2 teenage boys.
> Being any 'only' does have its perks....I was really spoiled and loved!!!!



 I am sorry about your mom.  That must have been hard for you.  It is nice that your dad and you are close.



tigger813 said:


> Took Mom to the doctor and for an ultrasound and everything looked normal. She's off to get a knee brace. Supposed to take the alleve for at least a week and do it consistently.



Great news about your mom!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!! I weighed in today at work and I am only up .8lb from before I went on vacation.  Not as bad as I thought.  My home scale even went down today too. It must of been alot of water weight.  I am hoping to get rid of the .8 by the end of the week and continue on my journey of being a loser!



  This is super!  You have obviously worked very hard this week to get back on track.  Great work!


----------



## pinkle

Happy Birthday Jude!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> My overall running goal is the 4-5 days a week.  There are times I feel the urge to run every day but I also know that I need to let my body rest.
> *This summer is ZOOMING by!  I wish it would slow down a little. *
> Taryn - I hope you can figure out how to have some quiet time to finish that project.


Until WDW, I did 3 days a week, without fail other than my dental stuff, since Feb. 8 when I started c25K.  I think I could live with 4, if I can figure out how to do the mileage.  I am aiming for 4-5-6, for a few weeks then up each run .5, but I could probably throw in a 3 mile on another day.  I never did get quiet, the girls and I all feel like caged animals being cooped up in the den together, but that's the way it has to be.  I am working despite it.  



Connie96 said:


> Oh, I should also mention that the three of us and our parents all live within a 1 mile radius.





my3princes said:


> I have one brother and he is 4 years younger than me.  live next door to each other, take care of each other's kids, you get the idea.



You know,  I forgot to mention that I live 7 miles from my mom, and my youngest older lives 2 doors down.  We are together at least once a week, but sometimes more.   We have such an age split, but we are "close" in an odd way, he doesn't like to talk about anything, but I know I could count on him for anything.  When Daddy died, he, Mom, and I were in the room with him, and I think Daddy had it that way.  My oldest older has just not been there enough.  Before or after.  



pinkle said:


> QOTD:  I am an only child, DH is the youngest of 3.
> My mother died when I was in my early 30's, it was very hard because no really knew what it was like...no siblings to talk about the good 'ole days with.



I kinda had both worlds, my oldest brother graduated high school when I was 3, and the next 3 years later, so I had them all to myself.  And even though I have them, they are men that don't discuss anything, so I've had to depend on others!  I am sorry about your mom, I know how very hard it is to lose a parent you are close to and lean on! 



MushyMushy said:


> I have to make this one complicated.



Woah.  That's some serious history there.  Thanks for sharing!



lisah0711 said:


> jbm02!  QUOTE]
> 
> Happy Birthday Jude!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> corinnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a few months into my loss when I went to Massachusetts and spent some time with my friend Jess - she was into the Eat-Clean stuff and got me thinking along the lines of choosing foods that will build my body instead of choosing foods because they are a moment of fun.
> They think we don't need the "step" but we did not grow up together and I have a sister, so I do feel the "step" is valid.  It's awkward when my step-mom introduces me as her daughter.  I met a woman this spring who referred to her children's "bonus" dad, and I think I may adopt that terminology.  It does sound more pleasant than "step!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, is there anything specific to Eating Clean?  I hear that all the time thrown around, and always figured it meant letting go of processed stuff, but it there more to it?  And secondly, I love the bonus dad, and I think you are perfect understandable in feeling step is valid!
> 
> 
> 
> brinalyn530 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I call him “the accident” *
> _but then my friend texted me and I was distracted with him for a while_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now when we tease each other, at least one of my brothers will say "Yeah, but at least Momma and Daddy wanted us.  You just happened."  And you really thought you could throw that second little tidbit in a long paragraph and I wouldn't catch it?????
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!!! I weighed in today at work and I am only up .8lb from before I went on vacation.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick jump in to keep me on track before dinner. I am getting hungry, and checking in always keeps me under control.  I've had a pretty good day so far....
> 
> Funny story - DD2 was hugging her sister hard from behind, and DD1 was squealing that she was choking her.  Of course, DD2 laughed hard, and did it again.  I told her to stop reacting, and she would stop.  DD2 does it again, DD1 squeals again, and DD2 says "You're still yakking.  Mommy, she's still yakking."  Yeah, they've yakked all day.  They are rebelling against the "be quiet" rule!
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

I give for the week! I think the heat has gotten to me! I had two "adult" drinks tonight! We had TJ's Mandarin Orange Chicken! Yummy, but I ate too much!

Time for family Wii bowling before we watch the ALL STAR game! GO American League and GO BIG PAPI!

Probably won't get in my walk in the morning as we're expecting bad weather tonight through tomorrow afternoon. Weigh in will not be good as I've done nothing but give one massage today. Excited that I have 3 massages scheduled for next Wednesday, 2 hot stone and a deep tissue. Changed my schedule for next week due to dad's oral surgery.

Back later!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Mixed day again today. I got in 50 minutes of exercise on the Wii this morning and felt really good about it. I was tired most of the day, though, so I'm thinking I might have pushed myself too much. Eating was great through lunch and mid-afternoon. Dinner wouldn't have put me too over if it wasn't for having ice cream just before it. I rarely eat ice cream, but the gelato (which at this ice cream shop is 1/2 the fat of their ice cream) looked like soup and the frozen yogurt wasn't labeled healthy and is filled with real chocolate chips. The ice cream seemed equally as healthy unless I wanted a milk-like soup. If I go with my 10-year-old neighbor again, and I likely will by the end of the summer, I'll either get gelato or nothing. Oh well. With any luck, I'll maintain for the week. There's still tomorrow and Thursday too. 

QOTD: I have a younger sister. We are almost 2 years apart. Growing up, I was always the more responsible one. Then, she got to high school and did a complete 180 and started acting like me. Now, we're about the same, although she does go with the flow better than I do. I'm one of those planner types. She can leave the planning to me and not worry in the slightest. I think? that's an honor? 

Happy Birthday Jude!

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC


----------



## cclovesdis

jenanderson said:


> CC - I think it is GREAT that you recognize how far you have come...it is a TOTAL accomplishment and so important to your future health and happiness.  Thanks for sharing your positive accomplishment!
> 
> Today I am feeling very happy with myself as I logged EVERYTHING all week this week.  I had been so sloppy about journaling lately and it felt really good to look in my journal and see how hard I have worked.  It is nice to reflect on all my running, cross training and food choices.  I did not make good choices all week but I logged it all and so I feel a lot of control as a result.
> 
> Time to go get DD from dance!  Have a great night everyone!
> Jen



Thanks!

Way to go on the journaling! I know it helps me so much. Now, if only I actually did it.



tigger813 said:


> Oh yea, forgot to mention that I bought new bras today for the first time in 2-3 years. The cool thing is that I went down from a 42C to a 38B. I ordered 7 more on Hanes and bought one in Penney's.



That's awesome! I'm so looking forward to getting a smaller bra size.



flipflopmom said:


> It's hard!  Hang in there!



Thanks for the encouragement Taryn! I had a great workout this morning. 50 minutes!



LuvBaloo said:


> OKay, this evening did not go as planned, but was still good.
> DH went to his soccer game, and then phoned to ask me to come play as they needed another woman to play or they forfeit.  So I grabbed some munchies for the girls and off we went.  The kids had fun feeling grown up sitting on the sidelines without me being with them.  DH's team knew I had no experience playing and were just happy to have another body out there, so I stayed back on defense and got some fresh air, and did a couple good moves and although I felt very self-conscious about being a poor player, I did okay for a first timer who was just a fill-in.
> !  have a great time!



 That is wonderful and best of all, IMO, you enjoyed yourself!



mikamah said:


> I try to remember this as well, especially when I'm not losing, and usually when I'm really bad, like you say 50 points a day, it's so much better than those days in the past.  Awesome attitude, cc.



Thanks! Thank you so much. I love checking in and finding so much support and empathy. 



pinkle said:


> 'maintainer' buisness is driving me nuts!  I weighed myself again this morning!  Once again I have managed to maintain my weight....too bad I'm supposed to be losing.  I Really need to execercise...time has been tight.  Hopefully tonight after work.
> Hang in there everyone!!!



 You CAN and WILL do this!



flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone!  We were all up and down all night, nightmares, pottying, don't know what was up.  Got up and tried to work on my project, but couldn't focus enough.  Just did level 2 of 30 day shred to get my mind cleared and HR up. I have to do a lot of modifying of the cardio, so I ended up jogging and sprinting through the house.    I hope I can get in another workout this evening, maybe my abs video and the arms part of NMTZ.  DH is home, and snoring in the recliner.  I may end up calling mom to see if the girlies can hang out there so I can get my project done later, my mind's just not on it now!!!
> 
> Have a great day!
> Taryn



How is your project coming? When I was in grad school and trying to lose weight (some weeks were better than others), I found it so important to stay on top of assignments, etc. I can only imagine how complex things must be with your DH's schedule and gymnastics, etc.  and 



jenanderson said:


> From the time I started the C25K, I was out at least 3 days a week.  On the weeks that challenged me, I did 4-5 days a week.  Once we finished the C25K, DH and I were easily running 3-5 days a week.  So much of it depends on our schedule and there have been weeks where because of different circumstances we did not get our runs in.  The 6 weeks before our 1/2 marathon, we ran at least 4 days a week and tried to run 5-6.  Then we all know that after the 1/2, I totally struggled to get back into it.  Last week was the first week where I got 4 days in again and I should be good for 4 days this week as well.  My overall running goal is the 4-5 days a week.  There are times I feel the urge to run every day but I also know that I need to let my body rest.



Thanks for sharing Jen! I know you were answering for Taryn, but I really appreciated you sharing. I am really trying to increase my running skills and am struggling with C25K. I am ok on the treadmill, but really struggle with even walking outside. I haven't even attempted a C25K run outside yet. Maybe soon.



brinalyn530 said:


> Especially since Jillian is beating me to death every morning



Ahh, Jillian. What more is there to say? I do like the Shred. Again, if only I actually did it.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!! I weighed in today at work and I am only up .8lb from before I went on vacation.  Not as bad as I thought.  My home scale even went down today too. It must of been alot of water weight.  I am hoping to get rid of the .8 by the end of the week and continue on my journey of being a loser!



Great news! You'll have that gain gone in no time. I probably wouldn't even call that a gain. 



jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  I thought I would check in quickly before I head off to WW...
> 
> I had a great morning but it was not as planned.  I was going to run to the store to surprise the kids with some pastries this morning but they got up before I could leave so we decided to bike to get pastries (I did not have one) and then bike to Target to do our weekly shopping (great plan because only so much can fit on my bike - this limited any "extras" from ending up in our cart).  We had a great time together and the 6 miles of biking was a nice hange of pace.
> 
> I have decided that I am going to run to my WW meeting though.  I think it will be about 3 miles there and then 3 miles home.



You are about to have one exercise-filled day! 

pinkle:  Sorry about the loss of your mom at such a young age.

I really enjoyed reading the responses to today's QOTD. I was particularly intrigued by the number of only children we have and your respones especially interested me. I once did this project in preparation for a student leadership role in undergard about birth order and birthdate/astrological signs and your responses seemed to really make sense with what I learned that day. Ok, I'm done being overly analytical now.

Have a great night!


----------



## Rose&Mike

You know I think you're great Tracey--but I just have one thing to say--GO NATIONAL LEAGUE!!!! IT'S YOUR TURN!!! YOU ARE DUE!!!!! I love Albert Pujols, but can't wait until Joey Votto replaces him at first base!!!

Mike is on a conference call--can you tell what I'm doing, besides checking in here of course.

Pinkle-- I'm sorry.

Had a good day. Not very productive and I struggled with food--I did ok, but I wanted to buy a ton of junk at Kroger. I resisted, but it was hard. I did however get in two workouts--44 min on the bike at the Y this morning and a 4 mile run and 2 miles of walking this evening. We are having a coldspell--it was only 88 when we started. I was not sure how the run would go after working out this morning. It was hard--but I ran the entire 4 miles, so I was happy. On our cool down lap we ran into Mike's boss' boss--does that make sense? He started talking work. After a minute or two, I said ok, gotta go so Mike can get home and do his conference call! I do not like mixing work and my workouts!

Have a nice evening! Back to work tomorrow. Gotta get organized for the new person!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Had a good day. Not very productive and I struggled with food--I did ok, but I wanted to buy a ton of junk at Kroger. I resisted, but it was hard. I did however get in two workouts--44 min on the bike at the Y this morning and a 4 mile run and 2 miles of walking this evening. We are having a coldspell--it was only 88 when we started. I was not sure how the run would go after working out this morning. It was hard--but I ran the entire 4 miles, so I was happy



Not very productive?  2 workouts?  NOT buying the junk at Kroger?  Very productive in my book, lady!  

Dh has gone to work, the 4 walls of our den closed in on the girls and I today.  Rainy and stormy all day, couldn't send them outside, we did run to the grocery store between downpours, but I was trying to focus on this project, which didn't make it any easier.  The girls were snippy, DD2 wanted everything DD1 had.  Just talking, b/c I've not talked to an adult other than my mom for a few minutes all day.  

Too bad DIS doesn't have chat. I WOULD HUNT YOU DOWN!!!!!!

Hope everyone has a good night!  I hope we can sleep well, despite the strong storms that are supposed to come through!  Also hope they are gone in time for me to run before taking DD to gymnastics in the am!


----------



## Rose&Mike

flipflopmom said:


> Not very productive?  2 workouts?  NOT buying the junk at Kroger?  Very productive in my book, lady!
> 
> Dh has gone to work, the 4 walls of our den closed in on the girls and I today.  Rainy and stormy all day, couldn't send them outside, we did run to the grocery store between downpours, but I was trying to focus on this project, which didn't make it any easier.  The girls were snippy, DD2 wanted everything DD1 had.  Just talking, b/c I've not talked to an adult other than my mom for a few minutes all day.
> 
> Too bad DIS doesn't have chat. I WOULD HUNT YOU DOWN!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night!  I hope we can sleep well, despite the strong storms that are supposed to come through!  Also hope they are gone in time for me to run before taking DD to gymnastics in the am!


That's pretty much all I did today. I need a regular schedule. I really am a schedule person. 

Mike is still on a conference call--he took it outside, hoping the bugs aren't getting him.

Hope the storms aren't too bad, Taryn. We got tons of rain this morning, but that was it.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Funny story - DD2 was hugging her sister hard from behind, and DD1 was squealing that she was choking her.  Of course, DD2 laughed hard, and did it again.  I told her to stop reacting, and she would stop.  DD2 does it again, DD1 squeals again, and DD2 says "You're still yakking.  Mommy, she's still yakking."  Yeah, they've yakked all day.  They are rebelling against the "be quiet" rule!



 thats funny.  Tonight I came back from running and my dh asked how it was.  I said "well Im not getting any faster" my 5 year old says "what you need mom is new shoes, they always make me run faster". Gotta love it! 



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks for sharing Jen! I know you were answering for Taryn, but I really appreciated you sharing. I am really trying to increase my running skills and am struggling with C25K. I am ok on the treadmill, but really struggle with even walking outside. I haven't even attempted a C25K run outside yet. Maybe soon.



You know when I first started really seriously running back in april I did so well on the treadmill, then I would go outside and I could barely run 1/4mile without wanting to stop and cry.  After a week or two of forcing myself to run/walk outside it became so much easier and now I never want to run on the treadmill again.  It is a hard transistion but if you really stick to it you will see that it will get easier and easier.  Your doing great!  Be proud of yourself!


I got a 3 mile run in tonight and it was so humid outside I could barely breathe.  I actually felt so gross when I finished.  It took me 38min which is not my greatest but at least I did it.  I am hoping to get 1 or 2 more runs in this week and then start my 10K training on monday.  I really hope this humidity breaks but then again its summer I should just come to terms with it.  I am looking forward to running in the fall.

My mom asked me tonight about the host resorts for the princess.  I told her CBR was one of them and thats where she really wanted to stay.  I said "I thought you didnt really want to go now", she said well we can look into the prices.  So I guess its not a total nix yet.  I am hoping she comes around and realizes this would be a great trip for both of us.  My mom is a heavy smoker and i always worry about her getting cancer and dying young.  I know this is a sick thought but its moments like this that I think what if we dont do this and then I will always regret not going and getting to share this with her.  I dont want to live with regrets.  I hope she pulls through and gives me a yes.  Gosh I feel like a teenager again waiting on my parents decision.

Have a great night everyone Im off to catch up on my ZZZZZZZ's.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Jumping on to do a quick post and then get the results up.

Busy day today.  I decided to be brave and just join the soccer team.  DH had told me to go buy the shoes/shin guards/socks so I'd be ready if they need again Wed.  I decided if I'm going to be called on to fill in, I'd rather just join and make it part of my routine.  So hopefully it'll be fun doing soccer twice a week for the rest of the summer.  So after work, it was: get the kids, get changed into running clothes, go buy the soccer gear, get to the post office, stop at subway, go running and then finally get home in time to get the kids to bed.

QOTD: Siblings:
I have one sister that's 14 months younger than me.  As kids we were the same size (within 1/2") from the time I was 3 to 14.  People used to always ask my mom if we were twins, and if she said no, they'd always point to my sis and say "she must be the oldest".  It drove me crazy.  If Mom was not in the mood for a big discussion with a stranger, she used to just say yes, they're twins.  I was so shocked the first time I heard her LIE! In many ways it was like having a twin, as we did all extra activities together (dance, guides, etc).  I used to joke that I never got to do anything first except drive and start school, and for school, mom was a helper parent and brought sis with her, so even that wasn't really mine.   Oh well, my sis was originally planning to be an exchange student and brought home the application, but decided to put it off for a year, so I ended up using her application form and went off to Holland!
anyhow, time to finish answering the QOTD, she's the outgoing one, and I'm the quiet one.  She's always late, and I'm mostly on time.

Time post some results!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats PrincessBride6205 & Corrinak!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------75!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 12
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 11
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 12
Excused------------------------- 1
weigh ins----------------------- 39
gains---------------------------- 9
maintains------------------------ 6
losses-------------------------- 24
new members --------------- 0


*Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 6!*
This weeks group loss = 23.3 pounds!
Average percentage of weight lost 0.29 % 
Total group weight loss so far 337.1 pounds!  
Lets see how fast we can reach 500 pounds!
    AWESOME!
*Retention Rate* (compared to the 78 weighins for our start weigh-in on May 28th)
(39+2+1)/ 78 = 53%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 6? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST  *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 6 Superstars!!* 
#10- 0.82% - cclovesdis 
#9- 0.83% - A.Mickey  
#8- 0.98% - maiziezoe
#7- 1.09% - OctoberBride03
#6- TIE at 1.14% - sherry & Dahly 
#5- 1.34% - carmiedog
#4- 1.41% - DisneyTaylors 
#3- 1.47% - DaniB
#2- 2.16% - Tricia1972 

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 6 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 2.33% - flipflopmom

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations * flipflopmom *!!! 
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 6 out of 13 weeks, so the challenge is 46% complete. 

aamomma	25
bellaphia	15
bouldertcr	0
brinalyn530	2
buzz5985	12
carmiedog	46
cclovesdis	33
Connie96	72
Dahly	44
disneymom2one	70
flipflopmom	0
happysmyly	2
jbm02	13
jenanderson	33
jennz	25
JOANNEL	90
keenercam	45
Leleluvsdis	4
lisah0711	5
LMDisneygirl	28
lovedvc	107
LuvBaloo	11
maiziezoe	14
mommyof2Pirates	40
N&B'smom	14
NCRedding	-5
njcarita	32
nunzia	10
OctoberBride03	8
Piglet18	21
pinkle	25
planaholic	11
redwalker	17
RENThead09	-5
Rose&Mike	47
sahbushka	5
sherry	15
tigger813	-13
tiki23	42
Tinker'n'Fun	24
Tricia1972	68
Worfiedoodles	58
wtpclc	25


_ 
I hope everyone had a great week. I hope the scale showed happy numbers this morning for everyone! If it didn't, think back to your week and try some self-analysis. Did you take a few too many BLTNs (bites, licks, tastes, nibbles) that you didn't count? Did you accurately weigh/measure your foods (especially the more calorie-dense things like nuts, peanut butter, oils, salad dressings)? Were you brutally honest in your food journaling? Did you honestly get in as much exercise as you planned? Just some things to think about.
by pjlla

_


----------



## tigger813

Congrats Flipflopmom and all the other losers! One of these weeks I'll join you again!

Canceled my walk due to the unsettled weather and hoping that I could sleep in but it's 5:21 and I'm wide awake. Going to try and go back to sleep in a few. I went to bed early for a change, asleep by 9:30! 

Cleaning, cleaning and more cleaning today. DH is going to pick DD1 up at soccer camp at 4 today so I won't have to leave the house again after picking DD2 up at 10:30. I may come home and shampoo the living room carpet at 9 as that won't take me too long to do. Hoping the podcast will be up this morning so I have something to listen to while cleaning. 

Not expecting a good weigh in today at all. We're not used to this much heat in NE so I'm struggling. I'm also letting the stress of life get to me and I need to stop that! Tummy is complaining about the bad stuff this morning too!

Time to try and go back to sleep for awhile. I'm sitting here sweating!


----------



## pinkle

Congratulations Flipflopmom 
New day! Let's try again.  I'm up early to drive to summer school...then hopefully I quick walk....way toooo humid to run.
catch up later


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> How is your project coming? When I was in grad school and trying to lose weight (some weeks were better than others), I found it so important to stay on top of assignments, etc. I can only imagine how complex things must be with your DH's schedule and gymnastics, etc.  and I haven't even attempted a C25K run outside yet. Maybe soon.



CC- I hope to have the family literacy powerpoint project completed by today.  I also need to answer 2 of my 6 question for the final, 1pg. each w/research, and read 2 articles.  ALL BY FRIDAY!  



Rose&Mike said:


> That's pretty much all I did today. I need a regular schedule. I really am a schedule person. Hope the storms aren't too bad, Taryn.



I am much more motivated when I have no time!!!!  I know what you mean by a schedule!  We had some thunder right when I went to bed, but the bad stuff thankfully stayed south!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My mom asked me tonight about the host resorts for the princess.  I told her CBR was one of them and thats where she really wanted to stay.  I said "I thought you didnt really want to go now", she said well we can look into the prices.  So I guess its not a total nix yet.    Gosh I feel like a teenager again waiting on my parents decision.



LOL!  Sending  and  your way!



LuvBaloo said:


> Oh well, my sis was originally planning to be an exchange student and brought home the application, but decided to put it off for a year, so I ended up using her application form and went off to Holland!



Reminds me of the parent swap movies!  



LuvBaloo said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 6 Biggest Loser!!#1- 2.33% - flipflopmom





LuvBaloo said:


> *NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*
> flipflopmom	0




'Nuff said!  I was halfway there before WDW, Friday I was back to where I started!



tigger813 said:


> One of these weeks I'll join you again!
> Not expecting a good weigh in today at all. We're not used to this much heat in NE so I'm struggling. I'm also letting the stress of life get to me and I need to stop that! Tummy is complaining about the bad stuff this morning too!



Hoping you can get back on track soon Tracey!  The humidity and heat is really atrocious!  Someone said the power companies are really controlling the weather, first all the snow and cold this winter,now the heat and humidity this summer!  Try to have one Dead On Plan, knock out, killer day.  It will get your motivation going again, I promise.  BTDT.




pinkle said:


> Congratulations Flipflopmom
> New day! Let's try again.  I'm up early to drive to summer school...then hopefully I quick walk....way toooo humid to run.
> catch up later



Thanks!  Be careful out there!

Okay, I learned a few lessons this am.  
#1.  Running on only 4.5 hours sleep is NOT fun.  My crazy dog saw something outside our door right before we went to bed.  Scared me half to death, never did see what, but he wouldn't calm down.  Now, we've been known to have deer out there, groundhogs, or it could have been most anything.  Whatever it was, he didn't like it and I never saw it.  This adrenaline rush kept me up until at least 12:30, got up at 5!
#2.  When running on little sleep, drink more than 1 cup of coffee first.  I had read that caffeine blocks the pain receptors for a bit, and I needed that this am.  Felt like I was running into a brick wall for most of the 4 miles!
#3.  Somehow the thrill of being the weekly biggest loser was greatly dimished at the zero by my goal.  Oh well, back on track now!
#4.  One really good OP day can make all the difference in the world.  I was very pleased with the scale this am, however, I somehow woke up feeling very light, and thought I should have lost at least 10 pounds yesterday.
One day OP does not equate to a 10lb loss!

Oh well, I am geared up for another really good OP day, I would love to have  big loss this week!  Gotta hit the shower.  Going to drop DD2 at MIL and FIL on our way to gymnastics, and then I can work on my class stuff for 3.5 hours while she works out.  Thank goodness for laptops and wi fi hotspots!  That is actually why I bought the laptop!  

Have a great OP day everyone!
Taryn


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I was going to get on yesterday afternoon but my internet shut down.  Then I never got back on.

Happy Belated Birthdays Lisa and Jude

Congrats Taryn on being our biggest loser for this week. 



Yesterday we decided to take a drive out to see a new camper we have been thinking about for several years.  It was supposed to be a 2 hour drive.  With rain, traffic and construction it took 4 hours to get there.  I took over driving after the first hour thinking we were almost there.  Little did we know that the last hour would last 3.  We got to see 5 different models and we loved them.  We were very responsible and didn't buy.  We could have.  They had one that we liked and it was last year's model. At least the ride home wasn't too bad and only took 2 hours. 

Here is the website of the camper we were looking at. 

http://www.aliner.com/design/homepage5.php

I loved all the answers from yesterday's question of the day.  

I have 4 sisters and a brother and dh has 4 sisters and a brother.  

I am the oldest but not really because my twin sister is 55 minutes older than I am.  I am one of the more responsible ones in my family.   About 4 of us are pretty helpful with my parents.  My brother is the non responsible one.  He was putting a new railing up for my parents.  He started over a year ago and he has not finished and he has been unemployed for the last year.  One of my sisters is really not responsible.  She doesn't know how to get anywhere on time and never RSVP's to anything.  I know she has some health problems (RA) but she could be more helpful.  He husband is a real trip.  He will come to a party and NEVER eat anything.  Will drink beer but not eat.  My sister was upset that I didn't have beer at a party but I told her wait for brother since he is bringing it.  I didn't even know that sister was coming to that party. 

Dh is the responsible one for his family.  He has a couple of responsible sisters and his brother is no help since he lives in Kansas.  But he is the only one his parents call if they need something worked on for them or his sister. 




Question of the Day

If you are not going to DW or DL this year what is the one thing you will miss?

I wish I was going this year to see the Main Street Electrical Light Parade.  we saw it on our honeymoon in DL and at least once at DW.  Ds is going down in Aug and he is taking the small video camera I won to tape the parade. 

Well off to get somethings done.  I have been up and down since midnight with stomach problems. I made up some chococlate chip cookie dough last night and I ate too much and it really got to me.  It taught me a lesson.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## jenanderson

Congratulations to all the losers!  A big and special WAY TO GO to Taryn for being the biggest loser this week!  

 To everyone who did not see the number on the scale they wanted or who are struggling with weight this week.  

This morning I sat and thought about how I feel about things and I have decided that I am feeling frustrated but positive.  I will break it down a bit...

Frustration = 
1.  I am only losing .5 each week and that is so slow.  If I continue at this rate, it will take me 20 weeks to reach my goal of 10 pounds...that is 5 months!
2.  I have added even more exercising to each day.  I have started doing exercises that help my core, lifting weights and biking.  I upped my running mileage this week as well.  For example, yesterday I did 15 minutes of core, 6 miles on my bike and 5.4 miles of running.  It takes so much time to exercise that much and I still am only losing .5 a week.
3.  There are days where even though I journal all my food, I do not figure out all the points and I know that I should.  I am frustrated with myself for working so hard in some ways and then throwing it all away with choices I make.

Positive:
1.  I AM LOSING.  Well, it is slow and steady but a loss is a loss and if it does take me 5 months...I will reach my goal.
2.  For the most part, I like what I see when I look in the mirror.  It takes a lot for me to say that because I am very critical of how I look.  I look in the mirror now and can think that while there is room for improvement...I still look good.
3.  I don't mind the good habits.  This week I left my journal out on the table and it was easy to write everything down, I put my large water bottle out and drank water all the time.  I didn't mind getting up early to exercise.  I actually feel really positive and in control when I take the time to do the things I know I should.
4.  I am more then just a number on the scale...I wear jeans in size 6 or 8 (not 14 or 16 anymore), I wear tops in size small or medium (not extra large anymore), my blood sugars are back in control (no more insulin for me), I am in the normal BMI and I have run a half marathon!  

I typed all of this out mainly for me this morning.  I AM working hard and I AM feeling strong and positive about things.  I also still get frustrated and I still make some bad choices.  However, this is the new me and this is for the long haul so I need to focus more on the positives and less on the negatives.  

Now that I completed my own self therapy for the day, it is time to get moving.  I need to fill out an application for a job has been posted, go grocery shopping, finish the housework, get in my exercising, print off some plans for our camping trip and I am sure there will be many more things that come up in my day!  

Have a good one!
Jen


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I am going this year but I will miss Star Tours since it will be closed for its update! 

Well, just as expected! Up another 2 lbs. Will try to work it off by cleaning today and hopefully find an hour for a WATP workout! Will also drink a lot of water and Crystal Light today (without the added rum!). 

Raining a little this morning! Humidity is an absolute killer this week! I'm soaked just sitting here! Heading up to Target with my mom to return something and pick up a few things.

Gotta finish getting the girls ready for soccer!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, flipflopmom!  

*Rose,* thanks for posting that Sparkpeople article.  I thought it was very interesting and emphasizes the need to make a lifestyle change.  

I wouldn't want to mix work and a workout either.  I run into people all the time while I'm not at work who want to talk about their cases -- they shut up pretty fast when I tell them that I am happy to talk to them but I do charge double with a 2 hour minimum on the week-ends!  



jenanderson said:


> I have 1 younger sister and no brothers.  I am the serious, responsible, rule follower, slightly obsessive one of the family!



I can so totally relate!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!! I weighed in today at work and I am only up .8lb from before I went on vacation.  Not as bad as I thought.  My home scale even went down today too. It must of been alot of water weight.  I am hoping to get rid of the .8 by the end of the week and continue on my journey of being a loser!



 Isn't it nice to see how quickly you can overcome that vacation and get right back to where you want to be?  

*jenanderson,* I am so impressed by all your biking and running!  I know it must be hot and humid in MSP.



flipflopmom said:


> I never did get quiet, the girls and I all feel like caged animals being cooped up in the den together, but that's the way it has to be.  I am working despite it.



, Taryn.  Can you go hide out at your Mom's every once in awhile to let the caged animals out?  Also maybe add some foam insulation to the windows to cut down on the noise and have a fan or some other white noise going so DH can sleep with a little more background noise?  It will get easier once school starts I hope.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My mom asked me tonight about the host resorts for the princess.  I told her CBR was one of them and thats where she really wanted to stay.  I said "I thought you didnt really want to go now", she said well we can look into the prices.  So I guess its not a total nix yet.  I am hoping she comes around and realizes this would be a great trip for both of us.  My mom is a heavy smoker and i always worry about her getting cancer and dying young.  I know this is a sick thought but its moments like this that I think what if we dont do this and then I will always regret not going and getting to share this with her.  I dont want to live with regrets.  I hope she pulls through and gives me a yes.  Gosh I feel like a teenager again waiting on my parents decision.



I'm glad that it sounds like you might be there after all.    I don't think there is anything wrong with telling your mom that you don't want to have something happen to either one of you and wish that you had done a mother/daughter trip -- she may not know that is how you feel.  



LuvBaloo said:


> Busy day today.  I decided to be brave and just join the soccer team.  DH had told me to go buy the shoes/shin guards/socks so I'd be ready if they need again Wed.  I decided if I'm going to be called on to fill in, I'd rather just join and make it part of my routine.  So hopefully it'll be fun doing soccer twice a week for the rest of the summer.  So after work, it was: get the kids, get changed into running clothes, go buy the soccer gear, get to the post office, stop at subway, go running and then finally get home in time to get the kids to bed.



Wow! Great job on taking up another sport, Shannon!    It's probably not too romantic running around the soccer field together but still nice to do something with DH that the whole family can be a part of!  



flipflopmom said:


> CC- I hope to have the family literacy powerpoint project completed by today.  I also need to answer 2 of my 6 question for the final, 1pg. each w/research, and read 2 articles.  ALL BY FRIDAY!



I am so impressed with your being able to work while you are cooped up inside making everyone be quiet!    I have quiet and still can't get my assignments in regularly for my two classes -- luckily they give me a year to finish them.  This going back to school thing is a lot harder than it looks!  



flipflopmom said:


> Okay, I learned a few lessons this am.
> #1.  Running on only 4.5 hours sleep is NOT fun.  My crazy dog saw something outside our door right before we went to bed.  Scared me half to death, never did see what, but he wouldn't calm down.  Now, we've been known to have deer out there, groundhogs, or it could have been most anything.  Whatever it was, he didn't like it and I never saw it.  This adrenaline rush kept me up until at least 12:30, got up at 5!
> #2.  When running on little sleep, drink more than 1 cup of coffee first.  I had read that caffeine blocks the pain receptors for a bit, and I needed that this am.  Felt like I was running into a brick wall for most of the 4 miles!
> #3.  Somehow the thrill of being the weekly biggest loser was greatly dimished at the zero by my goal.  Oh well, back on track now!
> #4.  One really good OP day can make all the difference in the world.  I was very pleased with the scale this am, however, I somehow woke up feeling very light, and thought I should have lost at least 10 pounds yesterday.
> One day OP does not equate to a 10lb loss!



I think that you should still bask in the glory of being the Biggest Loser for a few days -- that goal number will go back up soon!  



donac said:


> Question of the DayIf you are not going to DW or DL this year what is the one thing you will miss?



Hope that your stomach feels better soon, dona!  

I have to say that I miss Illuminations.  We missed it in December so it's been a couple of years since I we've seen it.  I don't think I've ever actually seen it with the flaming barges working so I would probably be quite impressed.  I love the music!  

I may be able to snag my 40 pound clippie again this week in spite of having another round of guests.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## carmiedog

jenanderson said:


> 4.  I am more then just a number on the scale...I wear jeans in size 6 or 8 (not 14 or 16 anymore), I wear tops in size small or medium (not extra large anymore)



woohoo! Thanks, that is motivational for me this morning. I'm still losing weight, but I can't "see" it like I did when I dropped from a huge size. I want to see it in the mirror! I think I should run to the store and hit the dressing room with some XL and 1X's to see how big they are on me now. 

We're 46% through this challenge and I weighed in at 46% towards my goal. That kind of tickled me!

It's only July but I'm already starting to obsess about Thanksgiving/Christmas. This will be the first time in years that I won't be obese or at least severely overweight. I don't want to be focused on food during the holidays, but I'm worried about what will happen if I don't - weight gain, depression, more weight gain... Am I at the point yet where I can handle it? (My confidence is low this morning!)


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> Jen at the times of your frustrations just get out and read your positive list.  You have made amazing accomplishments for yourself and if you continue working hard the results you want will come even if it takes you 5months to get them.  This is a life change for you so there is no need to rush to your goal.  You have done set a great job, keep positive and be proud of yourself.
> 
> 
> Great Job Taryn! and congrats to all the losers this week.
> 
> QOTD- I will not get to DW in 2010, I am hoping for a quick trip in 2/2011 but what I would really like to see is the summer nightastic fireworks, I wish I could leave right now to see it!  If I do not get to go in feb, I will miss the princess half marathon  and I was also looking forward to ohana's for dinner (never been for dinner only breakfast), I also looked forward to spending a whole day at WS-Epcot exploring and just taking our time.  Ok so basically I would miss everything....its hard to pick one thing.
> 
> Have a great hump day!


----------



## Connie96

donac said:


> Question of the Day If you are not going to DW or DL this year what is the one thing you will miss?



We are still hoping to pull together a trip to WDW this fall, but nothing definite yet. It has been 4 1/2 years since my last trip and I miss EVERYTHING!!! 


We had a blood drive at my office this morning and, once again, my hemoglobin tested too low to donate. I hate that. I need to stop letting these blood drives sneak up on me so I can make sure and plan my meals to get that hemoglobin up!


----------



## jennz

Hello everyone!  Good news today, I feel better!    dd shared her flu with me and I finally got out of bed last night after two days of sleeping (and other things that I won't mention).  Of course now I'm ready to go, got up,washed the car, threw the sheets in and went to work.  I need to be careful not to over-do it and crash - I'm sure you all know what I mean!  Still feeling a little queasy.  After work at 2 I need to go to Wal-Mart so I do need to be saving my energy for that outing!    My back is not as sore, so that is on the mend too.  I hope that's better before our Scotland trip, that will make a long flight even longer!

Rose did I ever answer you about the Dis Meet?  There are many more adults than kids who go.  I don't think you'd feel out of place at all.   I hope that helps!  DH and I were looking at the Morse mini info the other day.  We didn't know anything about it!

Ann how's the throat??


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> How many brothers and sisters do you have?
> 
> In every family there is a responsible one and the one where everyone says "That's just so and so".  Which are you?



I am an only child, and also the mother of an only. It works out great because we both understand we need our "alone time". I have worked very hard to not be so "Type A". My mom came from the "if it's not done right, don't do it" school of housework, and I've adopted the "housework done incorrectly still blesses my family" philosophy (Thanks, FlyLady!). My mom was so stressed over the littlest thing, and nothing was ever perfect enough for her. I have finally become ok with "good enough", and I spend less time worrying about things and more being with people. 

I guess I technically have 3 bonus sisters -- I've met them once in the 5 years my dad has been married to their mom, so not so much. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you are not going to DW or DL this year what is the one thing you will miss?



Well, we were at WDW in January this year -- and I miss the carrot cake cookies! I know that probably isn't the best answer for this thread, but it's the sad truth....

As far as rides go, I'm looking forwarded to visiting the MK so I can do the updated Hall of Presidents and Space Mountain. Yep, I don't get into the parks very often! 

a belated  to Jude!

I had Margherita Grilled Chicken at Chili's last night and one (count it!) chip with salsa! I was extremely pleased with my restraint.  I'm having my healthy breakfast, lunch and snacks, and grilled chicken and veggie stirfry for dinner. I was also able to get in 45 minutes of office laps this morning. Every little bit will help at this point...

Maria


----------



## brinalyn530

flipflopmom said:


> Now when we tease each other, at least one of my brothers will say "Yeah, but at least Momma and Daddy wanted us.  You just happened."  And you really thought you could throw that second little tidbit in a long paragraph and I wouldn't catch it?????
> 
> Funny story - DD2 was hugging her sister hard from behind, and DD1 was squealing that she was choking her.  Of course, DD2 laughed hard, and did it again.  I told her to stop reacting, and she would stop.  DD2 does it again, DD1 squeals again, and DD2 says "You're still yakking.  Mommy, she's still yakking."  Yeah, they've yakked all day.  They are rebelling against the "be quiet" rule!


Its funny the things brothers and sisters say to each other. My brother started saying when he was younger (like 6) that I was adopted because Mom and Dad felt bad for me when they saw me at the orphanage (I have no idea where that came from unless he watched Annie a couple too many times? ), but the thing is we look just alike, so I would turn it back and say no, youre the one whos adopted and the only reason they chose you was cause you looked like me! Its all in good fun now, of course.

I tried, and evidently failed  ! So, I have developed a new hobby unwittingly. My friends schedule is opposite for a few months at a time, so we cant really talk on the phone since hes at work when Im off and vice versa, so weve been texting in the evenings. Its nice to catch up, but without my smilies its near impossible to convey humor/emotion/etc via text  which is frustrating. He seems to get me without smily help, but I have a hard time reading him sometimes, so maybe it's just my problem after all... Anyways...

Your girls sound too cute. I think its adorable when kids misuse words. DS has been saying that he hopes he has his growth sprout soon. Every time he says it I just laugh and laugh and he looks at me like Im an idiot  .

Shannon  Way to go on the soccer  ! How brave, not to mention it can be a great workout.

Whoo hoo Taryn ! Congrats to all the losers this week, and to everyone whos still hanging in there!

Question of the Day Wednesday - If you are not going to DW or DL this year what is the one thing you will miss? 
Well, we were just there in May, but I didnt get to watch Illuminations so Ill pick that. Ive only seen it once, I really liked it and was excited to see it again this year, but DS was just too tired and my feet were so sore we just didnt make it. I tried to work it in later in the week too, but it didnt happen. Thats really the only thing I was disappointed to miss this time around. We probably wont be back to WDW until 2013 or even 2014, I guess I need to find it on Youtube somewhere to tide me over! 

Connie  I have a really stupid question how do you get your hemoglobin levels high/low by eating? Its been a long time since Ive donated. They used to have ads in the paper, flyers up all over the place, and all that, but I havent heard about any around here in a long time, which now seems weird to me?

Well, I missed Shred this morning, just too tired. I think I'm trying to fight off DS's germs , my chest has been a little tight the past few days and I've been more tired than usual, although I was hoping that was from the awesome workouts I did this weekend. I've been loading up on the vitamin C and upped the water hoping to flush away the germs - I don't know that that is a real "remedy" or whatever, but I figure more water can't hurt even if it doesn't help. I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that I dodge the bullet with this illness, it always takes me a long time to get over respiratory stuff because I'm so limited on the medications I can take and God knows I don't want to be on prednisone (sp?) again! Hopefully, we'll get to bed on time again tonight, I'll be well rested in the morning and feeling great so Jillian can make me feel not so great after breakfast! I have been eating well, though, and I am so hoping to have a significant loss (ie more than .2 lbs) this week, again, keeping my fingers crossed. 

Have a great rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## brinalyn530

Glad you're feeling better JennZ!

Bree


----------



## Connie96

brinalyn530 said:


> Connie  I have a really stupid question how do you get your hemoglobin levels high/low by eating? Its been a long time since Ive donated. They used to have ads in the paper, flyers up all over the place, and all that, but I havent heard about any around here in a long time, which now seems weird to me?



It's an iron thing. This page shows some foods rich in iron and describes some of the food combinations that can block iron absorption. http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_foods_or_drinks_are_good_to_raise_hemoglobin


----------



## brinalyn530

Connie, thank you! The whole iron thing didn't occur to me. You learn something new everyday  !

Bree


----------



## tigger813

DD1s room is finished! Listened to the entire podcast plus the soundtrack for You've Got Mail while doing it.

Thinking about lying down and taking a nap as I have a slight headache. Woke up early again. Hoping I'm not getting sick! I'm just totally wiped physically and mentally. I had chips and dip while I cleaned her room. It's too early to be PMS!

Hopefully I can get refocused tomorrow when I take my walk with my neighbor.

Time to rest!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Popping on during my lunch break to say  HI!
Looking forward to a day off work tomorrow.  I'm taking a vacation day to go interview for a temp accounting job with a pulp mill.  I've interviewed there twice in the past for quality control jobs (like I do now) and both times the jobs went to somebody internal.  I'm not expecting to get this one either, but maybe it will happen.  No matter what, they pay the mileage to drive there for the interview, and I'll take my girls with me so they can have a visit with their grampa while I do the interview and then its our local festival in town starting tomorrow, so I'll probably take the girls to the park when we get home as its cheap day for the rides.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you are not going to DW or DL this year what is the one thing you will miss?



I miss the excitement on the kids faces.  There's a special excitement for Disney that doesn't come out for other things.


JenA - I notice you had 4 positives and 3 negatives, so good job thinking more positively 

carmie - You can handle the holidays!   There's still lots of time for your new lifestyle to become more natural, so that the old holiday celebrations with over-eating will just feel wrong.  Maybe there's some new holiday treats you can start thinking off that will be special.  For example, last year, I tried adding a new vegetable dish to Thanksgiving:  steamed carrots with a bit of butter and dill.  The whole family loved it and had second helpings, so I made it again at Christmas.  It was not normal dish, so felt special, and way better for me to have extra servings of that instead of extra dinner bun.  

jennz, tigger813, maizie, brinalyn, dona and anybody else who's feeling a little (or a lot) under the weather:  feel better soon!

Bree - that so funny about teasing each other about being adopted.  Its funny how different family's have different teasing jokes.

For my mom's side, the joke is which kid is the favourite.  If I ever complained that sis got something and I didn't, Mom's standard response was "well, she's my favourite!" and same thing if sis was the one complaining.  We knew it wasn't true, and was a joke that had started with my grandma when Mom & Aunts were kids.  Soon I'll start doing it to my girls too.   Last year I got my sis a birthday card that said something like:  "Happy Birthday from someone who's smart, pretty, funny and Mom's favourite"  It was perfect!


----------



## keenercam

lisah0711 said:


> jbm02!
> 
> Thanks jenanderson for "spilling the beans" and not letting Jude have a stealth birthday!
> 
> I show our next birthday is 8/13 for tigger813's big 4-0 -- anyone else having a birthday between now and then?  You can tell us . . .



Happy belated birthday, Jude!!!  

I may be next for a birthday, though I guess I never had it added to the list -- I am August 3.


7/11 Sunday QOTD: What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier? Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?

WW really helped me to lose the large number of pounds I started losing in January 2005 but then being part of the WISH racing team helped me stay on track.  Since I haven't been able to run (and barely able to walk) since my injury on 7/14/09, I haven't been as good about staying on track.  But I have always felt accountable because of my WISH family.

7/12 Monday QOTD: Have you ever done a special tour at Disney World? If so, what was it and what was it like?

We've done Keys to the Kingdom, the one about Mickey and the 7 hour tour that goes through MK, EPCOT and DHS.  My favorite was the 7 hour tour, mostly because we got to go below the American Adventure stage to see how all the platforms worked.  While we were there we saw the cosmetologists working to fix the hair and complexions on the animatronic figures. It was awesome.  We also got to see the parade floats backstage.

7/13 Tuesday QOTD: How many brothers and sisters do you have? In every family there is a responsible one and the one where everyone says, "That's just so and so." Which are you?

I had 3 brothers; my youngest brother died on November 2, 2009.  I've always been the "responsible" one, the only one that went to college, the only one not on welfare or disability, didn't abuse drugs or alcohol, etc.

Congratulations to all the LOSERS last week and especially to Taryn!!!     And again, congratulations to everyone who is still here, plugging along and doing their best (or at least their best under their current circumstances.  )

I did lousy last week and not much better so far this week.  I was about to say that I am "stressed" but what I really am is overworked and also worried about DS's college search, which I am taking much more seriously than he is.    I am also exhausted all the time because I am not sleeping well due to pain in my knee (and I refuse to take pain meds).  Of course, if hunger isn't the problem, then food is NOT the solution.  However, for me it is more easily known than lived at the moment.

DS's 17th birthday celebration was Saturday.  I had too much of the good subs we bought and the cake and ice cream and further indulged in leftovers on Sunday.  Tonight we are going to Melting Pot for his family dinner so I'll endeavor to make the best choices available.

Keep up the great work, everyone!


----------



## jennz

brinalyn530 said:


> Glad you're feeling better JennZ!
> 
> Bree



and LuvBaloo thanks!!   I think it's early to bed but I DID survive Wal-Mart and still have energy to make dinner - it's a good day.


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> Congratulations to all the losers!  A big and special WAY TO GO to Taryn for being the biggest loser this week!
> 1.  I am only losing .5 each week and that is so slow.  If I continue at this rate, it will take me 20 weeks to reach my goal of 10 pounds...that is 5 months!
> 2.  I have added even more exercising to each day.  I have started doing exercises that help my core, lifting weights and biking.  I upped my running mileage this week as well.  For example, yesterday I did 15 minutes of core, 6 miles on my bike and 5.4 miles of running.  It takes so much time to exercise that much and I still am only losing .5 a week.
> 
> Positive:
> 1.  I AM LOSING.  Well, it is slow and steady but a loss is a loss and if it does take me 5 months...I will reach my goal.
> 4.  I am more then just a number on the scale...I wear jeans in size 6 or 8 (not 14 or 16 anymore), I wear tops in size small or medium (not extra large anymore), my blood sugars are back in control (no more insulin for me), I am in the normal BMI and I have run a half marathon!



OKay Jen.  First, thanks!  Second - measure yourself!  TODAY!  When I started adding in strength, my weight slowed A LOT!  I was losing inches, but the weight was staying near the same because I was replacing fat with muscle.  Remember that nasty picture?  Yeah.  You are doing it!  And you have so many positives!  Run a half?  Size 6, 8? No insulin???  Normal BMI!!!!  Girl, you are rocking it.  The smaller you are, the fewer calories your body needs to sustain itself.  Do a search for determining your caloric intake needs, and your BMR, and you will find that it is much less than 30 pounds ago!  



tigger813 said:


> Well, just as expected! Up another 2 lbs.



 You will get back on track soon!



lisah0711 said:


> Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, flipflopmom!   Can you go hide out at your Mom's every once in awhile to let the caged animals out?  It will get easier once school starts I hope. I am so impressed with your being able to work while you are cooped up inside making everyone be quiet!
> 
> I may be able to snag my 40 pound clippie again this week in spite of having another round of guests.



First, Thanks again, Lisa, for hosting BL.  I don't say it enough, but I know I would not have accomplished all that I have without these challenges.  PLEASE don't ever stop! I love your positivity!  You are going to be a great nutritionist!  Second, I would love to go to mom's but no internet, so that's a bust.  I have to send the kids there, maybe Friday am so I can get everything done!!!!  Don't be too impressed, I haven't finished anything I need to for Friday!  It some ways it will be easier once school starts, but I will be sooo much more stressed, so I 'm not sure...  Make tomorrow  count, and the clippie will be yours!




carmiedog said:


> We're 46% through this challenge and I weighed in at 46% towards my goal. That kind of tickled me!



GIRL!!  You are doing great.  Don't borrow trouble from the holidays, they aren't close to here yet.  Think about how MARVELOUSLY you handled the vacation weight gain.  YOU ARE STRONG ENOUGH!!!!  I AM SO PROUD OF YOU!



Connie96 said:


> We had a blood drive at my office this morning and, once again, my hemoglobin tested too low to donate. I hate that. I need to stop letting these blood drives sneak up on me so I can make sure and plan my meals to get that hemoglobin up!



The one time I did give blood, my levels were borderline, and they let me decide.  Well, I was 17, it was at school, and I wanted OUT of chemistry.  Of course I did.  Well, BIG MISTAKE.  I passed out 3 times before mom finally came and got me.  NEVER AGAIN!!!



jennz said:


> Hello everyone!  Good news today, I feel better!    dd shared her flu with me and I finally got out of bed last night after two days of sleeping (and other things that I won't mention).


Jenn, that's awful!  We've missed you!  Glad you are feeling better!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am an only child, and also the mother of an only. It works out great because we both understand we need our "alone time". I have worked very hard to not be so "Type A". My mom came from the "if it's not done right, don't do it" school of housework, and I've adopted the "housework done incorrectly still blesses my family" philosophy (Thanks, FlyLady!). My mom was so stressed over the littlest thing, and nothing was ever perfect enough for her. I have finally become ok with "good enough", and I spend less time worrying about things and more being with people.



Great job on the restraint Maria!  I am very Type A, and I needed to hear this.  I can be really stressed over perfection!  A friend whose children are older than me told me when DD1 was born that she never regretted having dirty dishes, but she did regret not spending more time with her children!



brinalyn530 said:


> I tried, and evidently failed  ! So, I have developed a new hobby unwittingly. My friends schedule is opposite for a few months at a time, so we cant really talk on the phone since hes at work when Im off and vice versa, so weve been texting in the evenings. Its nice to catch up, but without my smilies its near impossible to convey humor/emotion/etc via text  which is frustrating. He seems to get me without smily help, but I have a hard time reading him sometimes, so maybe it's just my problem after all... Anyways...
> Bree



  If your hands are busy texting, they can't put food in your mouth!  I'm sure if he's known you for a while, he gets your humor!  If you don't know how to read him, ask....coyly of course. 



LuvBaloo said:


> I'm taking a vacation day to go interview for a temp accounting job with a pulp mill. No matter what, they pay the mileage to drive there for the interview, and I'll take my girls with me so they can have a visit with their grampa while I do the interview and then its our local festival in town starting tomorrow, so I'll probably take the girls to the park when we get home as its cheap day for the rides.



Sounds like a great day!!!  And I am DEFINITELY the favorite! 



keenercam said:


> I had 3 brothers; my youngest brother died on November 2, 2009.  I am also exhausted all the time because I am not sleeping well due to pain in my knee (and I refuse to take pain meds).  *Of course, if hunger isn't the problem, then food is NOT the solution. * Tonight we are going to Melting Pot for his family dinner so I'll endeavor to make the best choices available.



First,  and I am so sorry for the pain that must cause.  Secondly, take the pain meds, at least once, to get a good night's sleep.  You will feel like a new person with a good night's sleep.  Great statement!  AND, I would love to go to the melting pot, I've always wanted to - I LOVE FONDUE! 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you are not going to DW or DL this year what is the one thing you will miss?



Well, since I just got back.... I MISS IT ALL!  Mostly seeing the castle, watching the girls smile, just.... everything.....



jennz said:


> and LuvBaloo thanks!!   I think it's early to bed but I DID survive Wal-Mart and still have energy to make dinner - it's a good day.



Good Job Jenn!  Don't push too hard!!!

Wow, I feel like an amateur psychologist right now. 

Well, the ups of the day?  WENT SHOPPING!  I have a few tops and 2, yes 2 pairs of capris, maybe a skirt, so I had to get some clothes for school.  I was brave and took size 8s in, thinking that I want to lose more before school starts.  One dress, wouldn't zip in the back at my bra.  Hum...  But one pair of capris in a 8 was almost too big.  I AM SOOO PSYCHED!  I graduated high school in a 13.....  I ended up with a medium dress, 3 medium tops, size 8 capris and skirt, SIZE SMALL SKIRT!  I was thrilled, they were all superbly on sale!!!  2 of the kids on AK's gymnastics team didn't know who I was today.

Downs?  Didn't drink enough water, sat by in law's pool and felt bad.  Not enough sleep catching up with me.  Don't have a clue what to fix for dinner.  SCHOOLWORK NOT DONE!  Closer, but not complete!

Gotta go work on something for dinner, hoping to get everyone to bed earlier tonight after a late night last night and an active day, but I'll check in after DH leaves for work.  He is blissfully snoozing upstairs!
Taryn


----------



## jennz

Taryn I have to ask...are you chatty in real life or is just online?    I'm seriously curious!  And I hope you're not offended, I love your posts. and big woot  for the SMALL skirt!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz said:


> Taryn I have to ask...are you chatty in real life or is just online?    I'm seriously curious!


----------



## jennz

flipflopmom said:


>


----------



## jenanderson

lisah0711 said:


> *jenanderson,* I am so impressed by all your biking and running!  I know it must be hot and humid in MSP.
> 
> I may be able to snag my 40 pound clippie again this week in spite of having another round of guests.



It is HOT and HUMID here!  Today with our heat index it felt like 103°!  I love it though.

Funniest thing, I told DS that we should bike to get groceries today and it was cloudy and humid when we left.  He kept asking if we should go because it was suppose to storm.  I said that we would be fine.  Needless to say, I we encountered winds, rain and lots of thunder.  Still...I got my 6 miles of biking in.

YOU GO GIRL on that 40 pound clippie!  You have worked SO hard!



carmiedog said:


> woohoo! Thanks, that is motivational for me this morning. I'm still losing weight, but I can't "see" it like I did when I dropped from a huge size. I want to see it in the mirror! I think I should run to the store and hit the dressing room with some XL and 1X's to see how big they are on me now.
> 
> We're 46% through this challenge and I weighed in at 46% towards my goal. That kind of tickled me!
> 
> It's only July but I'm already starting to obsess about Thanksgiving/Christmas. This will be the first time in years that I won't be obese or at least severely overweight. I don't want to be focused on food during the holidays, but I'm worried about what will happen if I don't - weight gain, depression, more weight gain... Am I at the point yet where I can handle it? (My confidence is low this morning!)



Try on some "big" things again.  Today I did as I cleaned out a bit more of my closet and it is amazing to literally SEE how far I have come.  

You are doing GREAT with working towards your goal!  I am only 1/2 way to the point where I should be so I am really impressed!

You still have 4 months to figure this one out and I would not obsess over it yet.  I love the suggestion of starting to think about some of the dishes you could work on though.  I know that I need to figure out how to create some low calorie options and might start working on playing with some of my favorite recipes to see if I can make them healthier.  Every little thing I can do to make it a better meal makes it better for me.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Jen at the times of your frustrations just get out and read your positive list.  You have made amazing accomplishments for yourself and if you continue working hard the results you want will come even if it takes you 5months to get them.  This is a life change for you so there is no need to rush to your goal.  You have done set a great job, keep positive and be proud of yourself.



I made the positive list today for many reasons.  I put part of it on here as I was thinking about it this morning and I made a longer list for my journal.  The biggest reason is because I knew there would be some bad choices made today.  I am feeling frustrated with my weight loss (being slow that is) but totally frustrated with my job situation.  I know that the loss of control over the job causes me to just want to throw it all in (I WOULD NOT really do it though).  I do have to focus really hard on the positives right now.



Connie96 said:


> We are still hoping to pull together a trip to WDW this fall, but nothing definite yet. It has been 4 1/2 years since my last trip and I miss EVERYTHING!!!



Good luck with getting that trip in!  Fall is a wonderful time to visit WDW!



jennz said:


> Hello everyone!  Good news today, I feel better!    dd shared her flu with me and I finally got out of bed last night after two days of sleeping.



Hey Jenn - Glad you are feeling better.  I hope you continue to get well and feel like yourself again soon!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I had Margherita Grilled Chicken at Chili's last night and one (count it!) chip with salsa! I was extremely pleased with my restraint.  I'm having my healthy breakfast, lunch and snacks, and grilled chicken and veggie stirfry for dinner. I was also able to get in 45 minutes of office laps this morning. Every little bit will help at this point...
> 
> Maria



WAY TO GO Maria!  There is absolutely NO way that I could only have one chip at Chili's.  My friends made me a sign that said "DO NOT FEED ME" to wear one day when we all went to Chili's.  We all laughed so hard!  



brinalyn530 said:


> I tried, and evidently failed  ! So, I have developed a new hobby unwittingly. My friends schedule is opposite for a few months at a time, so we cant really talk on the phone since hes at work when Im off and vice versa, so weve been texting in the evenings. Its nice to catch up, but without my smilies its near impossible to convey humor/emotion/etc via text  which is frustrating. He seems to get me without smily help, but I have a hard time reading him sometimes, so maybe it's just my problem after all... Anyways...



I can totally relate to this.  I do not use smilies on here too much but when I am texting, I totally miss them and feel like it is hard to really know the "tone" of the text.



LuvBaloo said:


> Looking forward to a day off work tomorrow.  I'm taking a vacation day to go interview for a temp accounting job with a pulp mill.  I've interviewed there twice in the past for quality control jobs (like I do now) and both times the jobs went to somebody internal.  I'm not expecting to get this one either, but maybe it will happen.  No matter what, they pay the mileage to drive there for the interview, and I'll take my girls with me so they can have a visit with their grampa while I do the interview and then its our local festival in town starting tomorrow, so I'll probably take the girls to the park when we get home as its cheap day for the rides.



Good Luck with the interview!!!!  

Also...just wanted to let you know that I LOVE that you are going to play soccer with DH.  I think that is so cool!



keenercam said:


> I did lousy last week and not much better so far this week.  I was about to say that I am "stressed" but what I really am is overworked and also worried about DS's college search, which I am taking much more seriously than he is.    I am also exhausted all the time because I am not sleeping well due to pain in my knee (and I refuse to take pain meds).  Of course, if hunger isn't the problem, then food is NOT the solution.  However, for me it is more easily known than lived at the moment.



I think so much of this is knowing that we know why we make the choices we do.  I am actually doing better with knowing I am going to have a bad week because of things that are happening in my life.  I also think it is great that you are identifying causes instead of just putting it under "stressed".  Even though we know that food is NOT the solution, it is difficult to change those habits.  



flipflopmom said:


> OKay Jen.  First, thanks!  Second - measure yourself!  TODAY!  When I started adding in strength, my weight slowed A LOT!  I was losing inches, but the weight was staying near the same because I was replacing fat with muscle.  Remember that nasty picture?  Yeah.  You are doing it!  And you have so many positives!  Run a half?  Size 6, 8? No insulin???  Normal BMI!!!!  Girl, you are rocking it.  The smaller you are, the fewer calories your body needs to sustain itself.  Do a search for determining your caloric intake needs, and your BMR, and you will find that it is much less than 30 pounds ago!
> 
> Well, the ups of the day?  WENT SHOPPING!  I have a few tops and 2, yes 2 pairs of capris, maybe a skirt, so I had to get some clothes for school.  I was brave and took size 8s in, thinking that I want to lose more before school starts.  One dress, wouldn't zip in the back at my bra.  Hum...  But one pair of capris in a 8 was almost too big.  I AM SOOO PSYCHED!  I graduated high school in a 13.....  I ended up with a medium dress, 3 medium tops, size 8 capris and skirt, SIZE SMALL SKIRT!  I was thrilled, they were all superbly on sale!!!  2 of the kids on AK's gymnastics team didn't know who I was today.



Taryn - WOW!  I love all that you were able to get today and I bet you feel great with the new SMALL clothes!!!!  Way to go!  You need to keep making positive lists too so that you can recognize what a great accomplishment the small clothing is.  

We must think alike...I DID measure myself today.  I have lost so many inches that it is incredible.  It does make me feel good.  I know that I can continue to make other positive changes that are not dependent on the scale and I need to celebrate them all.

I am having a day...major self pity as 2 jobs I applied for went internally and I am feeling sad for myself.  As a result, I ate a bunch of chocolate that I should not have.  I know that PMS is a factor as well so that does not help...add PMS to self pity and you can eat a lot of chocolate!  I am writing it all in my journal though and if I say a gain, I will accept that I made the choice to eat it.  I am going to allow myself to sit in self pity tonight but tomorrow is another day and I will not allow it to control my life.

Hope everyone is having a good night!
Jen


----------



## mikamah

Good evening everyone!!  I got on last night and started to respond and quote, and then Michael wanted to watch a movie in here with the AC, so I never got back here.  I am feeling a little emotional today.   I went to an open house for a friend and was talking to some other old friends and we were talking about my mom, and also about my running, and when I started running, I was at an emotional low, and it has helped me so much.  I did run/walk 3 milies before I went to the party.  Michael stayed at after camp care, and I just made it to pick him up by 6, so I feel a little guilty about that.  So anyway, I just had a beer and a few chips and guacamole at the party, but came home and ate pizza with michael for dinner, and 3 cookies, which I bought for michael to have at camp.   So, I"ve put the rest of the cookies in individual bags for camp lunches, and am here to come clean, and get back on track.  I'm almost back down to last fridays weight, and I know I can get there.  

Taryn- You had me laughing out loud several times reading back the past 2 days.  Congrats on your size SMALL skirt!!!!!  That is awesome!!  And hugs  on having to be quiet and keep the little one's quiet too.  I hope the weather clears and you can get outside tomorrow.  Oh, and congrats on being the biggest loser this week!!!!!!!!  

Pinkle- So sorry about your mom.  It's so hard to lose our parents.  I'm sure it's so hard being an only child during those times.  

Cam- So sorry about your brother.  It is so sad to lose a loved one, especially so young. 

Shannon- Congrats on being a soccer player!!  Good luck on the job interview.  Thanks for all your weightkeeping.  I love the quotes at the end of the goal page.

Pjlla- I saw  your quote on the goals page, and we've missed you here.  Hope your off having fun in the sun. 

JenA- I loved reading your lists, both the frustrations and the positives.  You are such a positive person, and I know you will concentrate on those positives and over come all those frustrations, and reach your goal.  You are an inspiration.  Sorry about the jobs.  You have a good plan to journal it all, and start fresh tomorrow.  

Jennz- glad you're feeling better. 

Lisa- You can get that clippie this week, I know it!!   All that damaged cake karma will not go to waste.  

Bree, Tracey, and anyone else under the weather,  I hope you're all feeling better soon.

Lindsay- Glad to hear your february trip is still a possibility.  I'll cross my fingers you win the lottery, and I do too, and we'll see you at the Poly!!

Dona- Thanks for coaching this week.  I think I'm up on friday, so I gotta try and get myself more organized to have ample dis time.

QOTD- siblings-  I am the middle child of 5.  I have an older brother and sister and a younger brother and sister.  We are all pretty responsible, and we all have our quirks.  I'm a planner and peacekeeper.  I do not like confrontation, and try to make sure everyone gets along.  4 of us live within 5 miles of each other, and the other one lived 2 hours away, and last summer after my mom died, my dad died 15 years ago, we all struggled with our relationships a bit, since mom was the center of our family, and we all gathered together with her.  I was getting stressed and trying to make sure everyone had a good relationship with each other, especially reaching out to my brother who lives 2 hours away, and my local brother was going out to springfield, and wasn't going to see my other brother whos 15 minutes from there, and I finally decided it's not my place to worry about their relationships, but to concentrate on my relationship with each sibling. 

QOTD-  I am going to disney but am going to miss the halloween party. I've never been, but was planning to go labor day weekend since that is when it usually starts, but it's starting later this year, so I'll miss that.  

It feels good to catch up with everyone.  Hope you all have a nice night.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi all! Just wanted to pop on quick and say hello. I have to bake tonight for work retreat tomorrow. I'm making pumpkin bars. Yum!

Taryn--congrats on being the BL and the new clothes! Oh, and I did a parent leadership project a couple of years ago at a 1300 student inner city middle school that dealt with family literacy. I don't know if I can be of any help, but it was pretty successful and they continued the project after I left.

Jennz--glad you're feeling better

Bree--hope you aren't getting sick

Shannon--very cool on joining the soccer team.

Connie--as someone who has had an emergency blood transfusion, thank you so much for donating when you can. 

Jenanderson--thanks for sharing your list. I'm only seeing about a 1/2 pound a week as well, and it's really hard sometimes. 

Lisa--I like your response about charging double! 

Tracey--feel better.

I had a busy day today at work. The person I jobshare with had her last day yesterday, and let's just say, I'm sure she did something during the five days she worked, but I'm really not sure what. So I spent a lot of today trying to sort things out. I start training the new full-time person on Monday. Can't wait! I have been so hungry this week. I'm thinking I might need to track on Spark people for a few days and make sure I am getting enough calories/ not too many calories. I did strength after work, and tomorrow I'm going to try to do the elliptical. Friday I'm taking off!

Have a nice evening everyone and stay cool.


----------



## pinkle

Hello everyone.....had a good day...did a 3km jog this am and just finished a 5km walk.....and no junk food 

I have a DIS question...................is there anyway to bookmark where I last read so i don't have to go back and reread or miss pages?


----------



## flipflopmom

jennz said:


>


  I've spent the last few hours thinking about this.  (Imagine that.) But since you asked,  I used to be this chatty IRL.  Gymnastics has isolated me, my IRL friends are all together w/ their kids at dance, ball, Zumba, etc. While we're at gym in the summer, they are at parks, playgrounds, etc. together. I don't talk to anyone other than my mom and DH other than you guys during a normal day.   When Daddy died last September, I literally shut down and cut out all relationships.  When we were at HHI for NYE, I smiled at something, and DH cried.  He said he hadn't seen me smile in 3.5 months.  I am working my way back. 

But, I am a cheerleader at heart.  I know how hard it is to put stuff out here, and I want to make sure that I respond.  You guys will never know how much a comment has meant to me over the months, and I want to be sure I am giving back.  Hope I'm not overmonopolizing, and I'll try to be less wordy!  



jenanderson said:


> We must think alike...I DID measure myself today.  I have lost so many inches that it is incredible.  It does make me feel good.  I know that I can continue to make other positive changes that are not dependent on the scale and I need to celebrate them all.I know that PMS is a factor as well so that does not help...add PMS to self pity and you can eat a lot of chocolate!  I am writing it all in my journal though and if I say a gain, I will accept that I made the choice to eat it.  I am going to allow myself to sit in self pity tonight but tomorrow is another day and I will not allow it to control my life.


Great attitude!  I need to start a journal to spare you all!  I hope something perfect comes your way job wise soon!  



mikamah said:


> Taryn- You had me laughing out loud several times reading back the past 2 days.


Glad I could provide some comic relief.  Sorry you had an emotional day.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I had a busy day today at work. The person I jobshare with had her last day yesterday, and let's just say, I'm sure she did something during the five days she worked, but I'm really not sure what.


Thanks for the offer of help!  I might send my powerpoint to you if I get it done it time for feedback!



pinkle said:


> I have a DIS question...................is there anyway to bookmark where I last read so i don't have to go back and reread or miss pages?



Congrats on a GREAT DAY!!!  Do you used the subscribed threads option?  Under Quick Links?  It will show if something new has been posted since you were last on, and you can just click on the last page each time you log on.  If I've been on, you might need to go back 2 pages.  Other than that, I don't know how to bookmark.

Night!
Taryn


----------



## LuvBaloo

JenA -  sorry about the job search struggles.  

Kathy -  for the rough evening.  Great job bagging up the cookies for Michael to make them less tempting. 

Taryn -  Add me to the list of people that enjoy your posts.  Keep being you!  Don't change, we like you how you are 

Rose - pumpkin bars sound yummy.  I can't imagine baking when its warm out. 

Pinkle - If just subscribing doesn't work for you to bookmark where you are, then I suggest saving the page to "favorites" in your web browser, and then you can come back to the page you called a favorite.  You do have to save it as a new favourite every time you want to update where you've left off.


I'm  that I joined DH's soccer team.  I had fun tonight and it was definitely better with cleats and shin guards.  Our DD's are happy to see me playing soccer after they did it all spring.

Hope everybody has a great Thursday!


----------



## tigger813

Back from my walk with the neighbor. Now, it's time to get cleaning. I also have to shampoo my carpets. Going to be a long day. No clients so I won't be going into work unless I get called. Had trouble getting up this morning. Of course, I had to change DD2s sheets at 4 when she wet the bed yet again! I had trouble getting back to sleep as my mind started racing and when I finally did it was time to get up.

Guess I'll listen to the Disboards podcast while I get to my cleaning! I seem to stay focused listening to that! Just hope I don't get interrupted a million times!


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> I've spent the last few hours thinking about this.  (Imagine that.) But since you asked,  I used to be this chatty IRL.  Gymnastics has isolated me, my IRL friends are all together w/ their kids at dance, ball, Zumba, etc. While we're at gym in the summer, they are at parks, playgrounds, etc. together. I don't talk to anyone other than my mom and DH other than you guys during a normal day.   When Daddy died last September, I literally shut down and cut out all relationships.  When we were at HHI for NYE, I smiled at something, and DH cried.  He said he hadn't seen me smile in 3.5 months.  I am working my way back.
> 
> But, I am a cheerleader at heart.  I know how hard it is to put stuff out here, and I want to make sure that I respond.  You guys will never know how much a comment has meant to me over the months, and I want to be sure I am giving back.  Hope I'm not overmonopolizing, and I'll try to be less wordy!


 I am glad you are working your way back too.  That first year is so tough, going through every milestone without him. You are never overmonopolizing.  I love reading your posts too, and it's so nice to know we are all in this together, and we all have our struggles with weight loss and other things and you have been such a great support to us all.  Don't you dare try to be less wordy!! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I had a busy day today at work. The person I jobshare with had her last day yesterday, and let's just say, I'm sure she did something during the five days she worked, but I'm really not sure what. So I spent a lot of today trying to sort things out. I start training the new full-time person on Monday. Can't wait! I have been so hungry this week. I'm thinking I might need to track on Spark people for a few days and make sure I am getting enough calories/ not too many calories. I did strength after work, and tomorrow I'm going to try to do the elliptical. Friday I'm taking off!


Oooh, I don't think I would like to job share.  It's so hard when someone doesn't pull their weight.  I think I would try to go the extra mile to make sure I did my share plus, but not everyone would, obviously.  Good luck with the training.



pinkle said:


> Hello everyone.....had a good day...did a 3km jog this am and just finished a 5km walk.....and no junk food


Nice!!



LuvBaloo said:


> I'm  that I joined DH's soccer team.  I had fun tonight and it was definitely better with cleats and shin guards.  Our DD's are happy to see me playing soccer after they did it all spring.


Whoo hoo!!  World Cup, here you come!!!

Have a happy, healthy thursday!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Shannon--glad you are having fun with the soccer! As for the baking, it actually made it cooler on our second floor, because the air conditioner kicked on more often, so it was cool when we went to bed! I'm not a fan of the mid to upper 90s, but I keep reminding myself of how miserable I was this winter. It makes it easier to be positive about the heat!

I woke up way too early this morning (5:30). Today will be interesting. We have our staff retreat. This is my first one, but they have a bake off, so lots of temptations, I'm guessing. For a few months now, I haven't really wanted sweets, except icecream, but the past week, I've been craving sugar. I don't know what's up with that.

I decided to invite 3 of my 4 sisters (one doesn't talk to me because of all the stuff with my parents) to Disney for the Princess. I really expected a no, but after a lot of email discussion this week, they are all in. It will probably be a short trip, but we haven't all been together without kids, husbands, etc for years. Can't even remember the last time. I'm going to look at making a reservation or waitlist at BWV this weekend. Since we're still inside the home resort priority timeframe, hoping for some good luck. I'm a little nervous about the whole thing, but excited. Like a lot of people, WDW is my "happy" place, and I don't know that they will be as enamored with everything as I am. I am planning on either going a day early or staying a day late so that I can have a few hours at the parks by myself. I've never done that before, so that's exciting!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## donac

Good morning.   I realize that I am a little late this morning.  A number of people have already been on this morning.  I slept till 6:30 which is fairly late for me.  But Tuesday night I had a rotten night sleep so I guess that makes up for it.  

Nothing much planned for today.  I have some phone calls to make and a couple of emails to send but that should be it.  

Rose a few years ago I went to Dw with my twin sister.  We are on opposite sides of the spectrum in terms of temperments.  She is bossy while I am the peacemaker.  People were taking bets as to see who would come back alive.  We had a great time.  Except for some travel problems (planes leaving late and getting to DW and NJ at 1 in the morning) we had a great time. WE did one girly thing since I only have boys in my family.   We had tea at the GF.  It was a great time.

Question of the Day 

There has been a lot of talk the last couple of days of what we are doing wrong.  For today I want each of us to say one thing that we have done right.

I have continued my yoga class even though it is summer. 

HAve a great day everyone.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> There has been a lot of talk the last couple of days of what we are doing wrong.  For today I want each of us to say one thing that we have done right.



I am still not drinking my calories, or more than 1 diet soda a week. I've done a good job of sticking to iced tea or water whenever I eat out, and citrus water and diet iced tea at home. 

Today we are taking my dad to L. L. Bean's flagship store in Maine. We will be able to shop the outlets a bit and have a treat at Ben & Jerry's. It should be a pleasant drive and day. 

*Dona* -- I really think yoga helps! My yoga class was discontinued for July, and I am missing it so much, it will be a relief when it comes back in August! 

*Rose* -- The trip with your sisters sounds lovely! I would really enjoy that, if I could leave the crazy DSIL at home (since I don't have sisters, it would have to be my 3 SILs). I know you will all have an incredible time! 

*jenanderson* -- I should wear a "Don't Feed Me" sign on a regular basis! 

I'm with *Kathy, Shannon* and others -- *Taryn* I don't think you can write too much! I love reading long posts! I love writing them too, things have just been so crazy with company and work I haven't been able to. Don't worry, I promise I will post an epistle one night and you won't feel like the only one with alot to say! 

DH is kicking me off the computer to get L.L. Bean directions...

Everyone have a fabulous day!
Maria


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

keenercam said:


> DS's 17th birthday celebration was Saturday.  I had too much of the good subs we bought and the cake and ice cream and further indulged in leftovers on Sunday.  Tonight we are going to Melting Pot for his family dinner so I'll endeavor to make the best choices available.



We just got a melting pot here.  We had our xmas work get together there in dec.  I loved it and probably had a weeks worth of points that evening.  I am hoping you were able to do well but also enjoy yourself.  Its delicious.



flipflopmom said:


> Well, the ups of the day?  WENT SHOPPING!  I have a few tops and 2, yes 2 pairs of capris, maybe a skirt, so I had to get some clothes for school.  I was brave and took size 8s in, thinking that I want to lose more before school starts.  One dress, wouldn't zip in the back at my bra.  Hum...  But one pair of capris in a 8 was almost too big.  I AM SOOO PSYCHED!  I graduated high school in a 13.....  I ended up with a medium dress, 3 medium tops, size 8 capris and skirt, SIZE SMALL SKIRT!  I was thrilled, they were all superbly on sale!!!  2 of the kids on AK's gymnastics team didn't know who I was today.
> 
> Downs?  Didn't drink enough water, sat by in law's pool and felt bad.  Not enough sleep catching up with me.  Don't have a clue what to fix for dinner.  SCHOOLWORK NOT DONE!  Closer, but not complete!
> 
> Gotta go work on something for dinner, hoping to get everyone to bed earlier tonight after a late night last night and an active day, but I'll check in after DH leaves for work.  He is blissfully snoozing upstairs!
> Taryn



Great job on the sizes.  I bet that felt wonderful.  Good luck on getting the school work done, It always gets done in the end!  Dont stress too much!



flipflopmom said:


> I've spent the last few hours thinking about this.  (Imagine that.) But since you asked,  I used to be this chatty IRL.  Gymnastics has isolated me, my IRL friends are all together w/ their kids at dance, ball, Zumba, etc. While we're at gym in the summer, they are at parks, playgrounds, etc. together. I don't talk to anyone other than my mom and DH other than you guys during a normal day.   When Daddy died last September, I literally shut down and cut out all relationships.  When we were at HHI for NYE, I smiled at something, and DH cried.  He said he hadn't seen me smile in 3.5 months.  I am working my way back.
> 
> But, I am a cheerleader at heart.  I know how hard it is to put stuff out here, and I want to make sure that I respond.  You guys will never know how much a comment has meant to me over the months, and I want to be sure I am giving back.  Hope I'm not overmonopolizing, and I'll try to be less wordy!



I am glad you are slowly getting back to yourself.  I too love your posts and dont think you have to shorten them at all.  Im sure everyone else feels that way too.  I tend to be long winded "chatty" too.  Both in real life and on here.  Its who we are 



Rose&Mike said:


> I decided to invite 3 of my 4 sisters (one doesn't talk to me because of all the stuff with my parents) to Disney for the Princess. I really expected a no, but after a lot of email discussion this week, they are all in. It will probably be a short trip, but we haven't all been together without kids, husbands, etc for years. Can't even remember the last time. I'm going to look at making a reservation or waitlist at BWV this weekend. Since we're still inside the home resort priority timeframe, hoping for some good luck. I'm a little nervous about the whole thing, but excited. Like a lot of people, WDW is my "happy" place, and I don't know that they will be as enamored with everything as I am. I am planning on either going a day early or staying a day late so that I can have a few hours at the parks by myself. I've never done that before, so that's exciting!



for doing this with your sisters.  Im sure all will work out for you.  I think its a good idea to have some alone time especially if they are not as disney excited as you are.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> *jenanderson* -- I should wear a "Don't Feed Me" sign on a regular basis!



We joke at work all the time about this.  There are a handful of us who need to loose weight.  I am the only one seriously doing it!  Everyone is always bringing in brownies or junk.  I always say we should post a "Please dont feed the workers" sign.  I run a pediatric office so patients are always bringing treats to show there appreciation. 

QOTD- I am sticking to weight watchers and even if I have a bad day or week I just pick right up where I left off.  I also have been running at least 3 times a week and I try to get a few more nights in of other activity.


----------



## flipflopmom

LuvBaloo said:


> I'm  that I joined DH's soccer team.  I had fun tonight and it was definitely better with cleats and shin guards.  Our DD's are happy to see me playing soccer after they did it all spring.



What a cool Mom you are!  Glad you are having fun!



mikamah said:


> I am glad you are working your way back too.  That first year is so tough, going through every milestone without him.


Thanks.

Rose - I can't imagine a WDW trip with anyone other than the 4 of us.  You are so great to do this.  I hope you get your alone time.  Good luck avoiding the sugar today!



donac said:


> Question of the Day There has been a lot of talk the last couple of days of what we are doing wrong.  For today I want each of us to say one thing that we have done right.


I have exercised 4 days this week.  I have stuck to my 1200 calories.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm with *Kathy, Shannon* and others -- *Taryn* I don't think you can write too much! I love reading long posts! I love writing them too, things have just been so crazy with company and work I haven't been able to. Don't worry, I promise I will post an epistle one night and you won't feel like the only one with alot to say!



  Your day sounds wonderful!! Have fun!  I would love to see the LL Bean store!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I always say we should post a "Please dont feed the workers" sign.  I run a pediatric office so patients are always bringing treats to show there appreciation.
> 
> QOTD- I am sticking to weight watchers and even if I have a bad day or week I just pick right up where I left off.  I also have been running at least 3 times a week and I try to get a few more nights in of other activity.



Too funny!  I need one of those!  And great job on not letting bad days get you down!

Morning!  Got up at 5, worked on school, did level 2 of shred, off to do more school work.  Gymnastics from 3-7:30 tonight.  Woo hoo!  

Tomorrow's weigh in!  Make today count!
Taryn


----------



## jennz

flipflopmom said:


> I've spent the last few hours thinking about this.  (Imagine that.) But since you asked,  I used to be this chatty IRL.  Gymnastics has isolated me, my IRL friends are all together w/ their kids at dance, ball, Zumba, etc. While we're at gym in the summer, they are at parks, playgrounds, etc. together. I don't talk to anyone other than my mom and DH other than you guys during a normal day.   When Daddy died last September, I literally shut down and cut out all relationships.  When we were at HHI for NYE, I smiled at something, and DH cried.  He said he hadn't seen me smile in 3.5 months.  I am working my way back.
> 
> But, I am a cheerleader at heart.  I know how hard it is to put stuff out here, and I want to make sure that I respond.  You guys will never know how much a comment has meant to me over the months, and I want to be sure I am giving back.  Hope I'm not overmonopolizing, and I'll try to be less wordy!



You are so NOT monopolizing!  Don't even worry about it.  I completely understand about the shutting down, I did the same thing when my mom passed away last year.  I was basically a hermit for 9 months or so except for the BL challenge.  I still go through withdrawal periods (like the last week).  Post away girl!    Don't change your wordiness either - it's you and we all love it!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Good morning everyone!! I am sure I have missed a ton. We went to the beach last thursday and came back sunday then I've worked every day since then, so needless to say I missed weighin, but hopeing to get back on track this week!!1 Have a great day !!


----------



## Connie96

donac said:


> Question of the Day There has been a lot of talk the last couple of days of what we are doing wrong.  For today I want each of us to say one thing that we have done right.



Wow. This one is actually hard because I'm having kind of a crappy week. *I DID do 30 Day Shred last night.* When exercise disappeared from the COW, I pretty much just dropped everything but running. And I've cut back from running 3 days a week to just 2 because my house needs a lot of attention since I've been, more or less, ignoring it for months. But, I did notice that my runs got easier when I was including the strength training and I've definitely noticed that running has gotten harder since I stopped. So, I "shredded" last night. I just did level one and I'm a tiny bit sore from the push-ups, but I think I need to do level 2 next time. I never have done level 3.

Anyway, the way this week is going, I'm probably gonna be a gainer this week. It'll be my first non-losing week and that sux. I haven't been "bad" (during the workweek, anyway), but I haven't been as strict as I have been previously. Like, I ate at LJS and ordered one of the 350 cal meals and water. But then I ate DH's coleslaw and two hushpuppies. And yesterday, I ate at KFC. I ordered the two-piece grilled meal with green beans and corn. I passed on the biscuit, but still had a couple bites of my mom's original recipe (even though I thought the grilled actually tasted better). I really don't know what my problem is, but I'm in a mood that wants to be fed. 

Well, I took that positive QOTD and took it all the way negative. I've really been trying not to gripe, but I guess I just needed to finally vent.

I also want to apologize for not being as sociable as I had previously been. I've been more of a lurker lately because I just haven't had much time. Hopefully, I'll find more time soon.

Anyway... now I have to go to a department meeting and drink my tea while every one else eats donuts and other yummy snacks. (Wow, I'm in a rotten mood. Somebody slap me and snap me out of it!!!)


----------



## Dahly

Morning everyone. I haven't had hardly anytime in the week or so to be on here, work has been rough, but I did some catching up last night and this morning. Congrats to the losers for last week!  I really want to do a better job of keeping up, I love the camaraderie of this group and I need to take more advantage of the support here! 

DS is going to day camp each day this week, so it has forced me to get up earlier each day and get him going..which means I can get some chores done before work while he is getting ready. It has made the evenings a bit easier, especially with the long work days. 

I have missed so many QOTD, but I will start with today's - I would like to think I have done two things right since the beginning of this challenge - cut out sweet tea (I was drinking 4-6 glass a day!) except for one meal on the weekend. That, for me, is a big thing! I haven't drank soda in about 5 years, so I am basically drinking only water. I get at least 96 oz of water daily, and sometimes more.  And my second thing is exercise consistently. This is the first time, in I don't know how long, I have stayed with some type of routine. Since the beginning of the challenge, I have worked out in some form at least 4 times a week, and a couple of weeks,  5 or 6 times. I am up to an 5 mile walk using my WATP DVDs once a day, 4-5 times a week, along with 30 minutes or so on the Wi every other day or so.  I am almost at the point, if I don't exercise, I feel yucky. I think that is a good thing! 

Tomorrow night is a cook-out at the day camp, and they are having s'mores...yum, gotta work that into the plan somehow!  We are going canoeing on the bayou, so hopefully I can row off some of those calories, because I know I going to have one!

I wanted to share this will you guys, because it made me happy. 
I went shopping this past weekend for some new shorts, and I was able to buy one size smaller than last year! My size has pretty consistently gone up (and up) each year for a number of years, so it was very statisfying to put the old size back on the shelf and reach for the next size down. That was a great small victory for me!  I stil have a long way to go, but that one small thing was tangible proof that I am making progress! And that is really thanks to this group. I can't count the number of times in the past 5 or more years I would tell myself, this is the last straw, I am going to make some changes, blah, blah, blah, but it never stuck, and I would gain even more weight. Until now. I know that my mind change has so much to do with being part of this group. It helps knowing there are others out there dealing with so many of the same things I am, and having a place to talk about those issues is so helfpul. So thanks everyone. I am really starting to think I can actually make this happen!  I know I am not on here much, but just knowing I can come here and spill my guts if I need to really helps. 

Have a great Thursday!

Dahly


----------



## flipflopmom

Life lesson of the morning: if your printer makes a funny noise when it tries to print.  Open it!  You could find a screwdriver, hairbow, WDW receipt, or all three!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Walking as much as possible! I have learned to love walking first thing in the morning. 

Finally finished cleaning living room and dining room except for vacuuming the two rooms. Tonight I will shampoo the carpets when everyone is headed to bed so they can dry over night.

Turkey gorditas for supper tonight and more than likely I will have a drink. I think I've just needed to take a bit of a break for a week or two! I will not let it continue past the middle of next week after my siblings leave.

Busy day tomorrow getting the house cleaning done after working and going to Costco and Market Basket. I think we should do pizza tomorrow night. It's easier and I will not want to cook after running around all day!

Time to see if the meat is defrosted for supper!


----------



## tigger813

FYI: Biggest Loser Season Premiere is September 21!!!!!


----------



## brinalyn530

Shannon  Good luck on your interview!



flipflopmom said:


> If your hands are busy texting, they can't put food in your mouth!  I'm sure if he's known you for a while, he gets your humor!  If you don't know how to read him, ask....coyly of course.
> 
> Well, the ups of the day?  WENT SHOPPING!  I have a few tops and 2, yes 2 pairs of capris, maybe a skirt, so I had to get some clothes for school.  I was brave and took size 8s in, thinking that I want to lose more before school starts.  One dress, wouldn't zip in the back at my bra.  Hum...  But one pair of capris in a 8 was almost too big.  I AM SOOO PSYCHED!  I graduated high school in a 13.....  I ended up with a medium dress, 3 medium tops, size 8 capris and skirt, SIZE SMALL SKIRT!  I was thrilled, they were all superbly on sale!!!  2 of the kids on AK's gymnastics team didn't know who I was today.
> 
> Taryn


Very good point! Maybe I should start texting everyone I know! I ask, reluctantly, and I feel like hes rolling his eyes thinking, did this chick lose all her brains over the past 14 years! But Im sure thats just me being my paranoid self. Luckily its only been a couple times so far and one time was about his police stuff which is like a whole other language so I didnt feel too bad about that one.  

Congrats on your tiny sized new clothes !

Thanks for the well wishes everyone, they seem to be working! I was asleep before my head hit the pillow last night and I slept like a rock. I even had fewer than usual issues dragging myself out of bed this morning, and I got my Shred done. DSs fever finally broke but his cough is still really bad so he decided he wanted to go to my parents house again today and this time hes spending the night so I dont have to drive back and forth and back and forth again tomorrow. That means Im kid free this evening, and if its not storming I may go out for a walk/jog. All you runners are really inspiring me  ! Plus I got something in the mail the other day from the Leukemia and Lymphoma Societys Team in Training program, is anyone familiar with this?  It sounds interesting.



flipflopmom said:


> I've spent the last few hours thinking about this.  (Imagine that.) But since you asked,  I used to be this chatty IRL.  Gymnastics has isolated me, my IRL friends are all together w/ their kids at dance, ball, Zumba, etc. While we're at gym in the summer, they are at parks, playgrounds, etc. together. I don't talk to anyone other than my mom and DH other than you guys during a normal day.   When Daddy died last September, I literally shut down and cut out all relationships.  When we were at HHI for NYE, I smiled at something, and DH cried.  He said he hadn't seen me smile in 3.5 months.  I am working my way back.
> 
> But, I am a cheerleader at heart.  I know how hard it is to put stuff out here, and I want to make sure that I respond.  You guys will never know how much a comment has meant to me over the months, and I want to be sure I am giving back.  Hope I'm not overmonopolizing, and I'll try to be less wordy!
> 
> Taryn


I lost touch with most of my girlfriends once DS was born so I can completely understand the isolation feeling. I was the first of my friends to have a kid so they were still going out dancing and drinking while I was home with the baby. We never did end up hanging out again even once they got married and some had kids; just fell out of touch I guess. I absolutely cannot imagine the depression I am sure to go through when I lose either of my parents as I am very close to both of them, I am so sorry for your loss. 

See how much we all love you! Please dont stop being a Chatty Cathy !  And no one asked me, but yes, I am this chatty IRL 



Rose&Mike said:


> I am planning on either going a day early or staying a day late so that I can have a few hours at the parks by myself. I've never done that before, so that's exciting!


That does sound exciting. Ive always wanted to stroll around WS by myself!

Question of the Day - There has been a lot of talk the last couple of days of what we are doing wrong. For today I want each of us to say one thing that we have done right.
Ive changed my attitude about food. Ive been more aware of what Im putting in my body. Ive added a ton more fruits and veggies to my diet (which wasnt hard as I started from zero!), and Ive cut out a considerable amount of processed foods, including soda. I know that I feel better when I eat better and that knowledge helps keep me from overeating (but not necessarily from eating the wrong things - yet).



flipflopmom said:


> Life lesson of the morning: if your printer makes a funny noise when it tries to print.  Open it!  You could find a screwdriver, hairbow, WDW receipt, or all three!






tigger813 said:


> FYI: Biggest Loser Season Premiere is September 21!!!!!


 Thank you! 

Well, I didn't get much accomplished at work today - the one day all week that I actually had stuff to accomplish. Go figure... So I'm going to get out of here and come in early tomorrow, completely rested and refreshed, with my workout done, hell, I may even do my hair instead of throw it in a pony tail like I usually do! OK, don't count on that last part... too much work !

Have a great evening everyone!

Bree


----------



## lisah0711

Good afternoon all!  

 Flyby post here.  Second round of company arrives tonight.  Spent the last two days having a root canal twice -- once at the dentist and once at the endodontist.  I now have a "souvenir" file in my root forever.  I feel like I am sort of half here and spend a lot of time vacantly looking out the window . . .   Not drafting any important legal documents today!  

Please be sure to PM those weights to LuvBaloo tomorrow and COW numbers to jenanderson.

Thank you donac for being our coach this week!  And another thank you to our incoming coach tomorrow, mikamah.  You guys totally !

I'll try and come back later to answer the QOTD.



tigger813 said:


> FYI: Biggest Loser Season Premiere is September 21!!!!!



Thanks for letting us know the date, Tracey.  Any hint about the ending date?  I'm thinking maybe the finale would be 12/14 if it went 13 weeks.  I wish they weren't so secretive about the dates -- it would be easier to plan the fall challenge!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Dahly

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for letting us know the date, Tracey.  Any hint about the ending date?  I'm thinking maybe the finale would be 12/14 if it went 13 weeks.  I wish they weren't so secretive about the dates -- it would be easier to plan the fall challenge!
> 
> Have a great day all!



I am new to the challenges...does the start date of the fall season change the end date of the summer challenge, or is there a gap between this one and the fall start date?

thanks!

Dahly


----------



## lisah0711

Dahly said:


> I am new to the challenges...does the start date of the fall season change the end date of the summer challenge, or is there a gap between this one and the fall start date?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Dahly



We try to end one challenge one week and start the next the following Friday.  Sometimes there have been weeks where there was no challenge but that was when the folks running the challenges really stuck to the BL schedule.  For the past few challenges we like to ask what the participants want and go by that -- usually everyone wants to keep going.  
So I guess the short answer is I don't know but if we are floating the idea of extending the challenge or the dates for the fall challenge we will ask for input before deciding anything.


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> Life lesson of the morning: if your printer makes a funny noise when it tries to print.  Open it!  You could find a screwdriver, hairbow, WDW receipt, or all three!






Rose&Mike said:


> I decided to invite 3 of my 4 sisters (one doesn't talk to me because of all the stuff with my parents) to Disney for the Princess. I really expected a no, but after a lot of email discussion this week, they are all in. It will probably be a short trip, but we haven't all been together without kids, husbands, etc for years. Can't even remember the last time. I'm going to look at making a reservation or waitlist at BWV this weekend. Since we're still inside the home resort priority timeframe, hoping for some good luck. I'm a little nervous about the whole thing, but excited. Like a lot of people, WDW is my "happy" place, and I don't know that they will be as enamored with everything as I am. I am planning on either going a day early or staying a day late so that I can have a few hours at the parks by myself. I've never done that before, so that's exciting!


This sounds wonderful, Rose, and I'm sure you will have a blast.  A day alone will be awesome too.  I went to a conference in orlando 10 or so years ago alone, and I had one free afternoon-evening, and I spent it in Epcot walking around WS.  I saw the Tapestry of Nations parade they had back then, and loved it.  I'm excited for you and your sisters. 



donac said:


> Rose a few years ago I went to Dw with my twin sister.  We are on opposite sides of the spectrum in terms of temperments.  She is bossy while I am the peacemaker.  People were taking bets as to see who would come back alive.  We had a great time.  Except for some travel problems (planes leaving late and getting to DW and NJ at 1 in the morning) we had a great time. WE did one girly thing since I only have boys in my family.   We had tea at the GF.  It was a great time.


That is so funny.  Isn't wdw wonderful for that reason, you can find something for everyone to enjoy.  


donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> There has been a lot of talk the last couple of days of what we are doing wrong.  For today I want each of us to say one thing that we have done right.


I have consistently exercised 3-5 days a week.  This week, I ran/walked twice, and biked twice.  



Connie96 said:


> Wow. This one is actually hard because I'm having kind of a crappy week.
> (Wow, I'm in a rotten mood. Somebody slap me and snap me out of it!!!)


   Come back here and vent away, get up and dance! Have a good stiff drink.    I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.  Hang in there.



tigger813 said:


> FYI: Biggest Loser Season Premiere is September 21!!!!!


Thanks Tracey.  



brinalyn530 said:


> DSs fever finally broke but his cough is still really bad so he decided he wanted to go to my parents house again today and this time hes spending the night so I dont have to drive back and forth and back and forth again tomorrow. That means Im kid free this evening, and if its not storming I may go out for a walk/jog. All you runners are really inspiring me  ! Plus I got something in the mail the other day from the Leukemia and Lymphoma Societys Team in Training program, is anyone familiar with this?  It sounds interesting.


Glad you're feeling better.  Enjoy your child free night.  They go by too fast.  



lisah0711 said:


> Flyby post here.  Second round of company arrives tonight.  Spent the last two days having a root canal twice -- once at the dentist and once at the endodontist.  I now have a "souvenir" file in my root forever.  I feel like I am sort of half here and spend a lot of time vacantly looking out the window . . .   Not drafting any important legal documents today!


 hugs to you on the tooth.  I so hate the dentist.  Enjoy your visit with your company!!

We came home from work and camp, and all I wanted to do was lay on the couch and take a nap, but Michael wanted to go for a bike ride, so I did, and I feel so much better.  I think I will go to bed early tonight.  I must start thinking of some qotds.  Thank you for coaching this week Dona!!  Love today's questions especially.  We really all are doing so many positive things in our lives, yet it is easy to dwell on the not so perfect things.  Let's all keep it positive!!  Off to drink a few extra glasses of water, to maybe wash a few of the extra pounds I managed to keep around from the weekend.  

Have a wonderful evening all.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I'm quite behind and only have a few minutes. I started the morning off with 45 minutes of exercise and a good breakfast and then pretty much went downhill from there. But, to answer the QOTD: I almost always eat a very healthy, satisfying breakfast. Also, I am good about getting in exercise 5-6 days a week, and even 7 sometimes.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> You know when I first started really seriously running back in april I did so well on the treadmill, then I would go outside and I could barely run 1/4mile without wanting to stop and cry.  After a week or two of forcing myself to run/walk outside it became so much easier and now I never want to run on the treadmill again.  It is a hard transistion but if you really stick to it you will see that it will get easier and easier.  Your doing great!  Be proud of yourself!



Thanks! And, thanks for sharing. I hear you on the weather. I don't think it's a good idea for me to do my first outdoor C25K in this humidity, but I definitely try when it cools down a bit. Thanks again! 



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 6 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.82% - cclovesdis
> #9- 0.83% - A.Mickey
> #8- 0.98% - maiziezoe
> #7- 1.09% - OctoberBride03
> #6- TIE at 1.14% - sherry & Dahly
> #5- 1.34% - carmiedog
> #4- 1.41% - DisneyTaylors
> #3- 1.47% - DaniB
> #2- 2.16% - Tricia1972
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 6 Biggest Loser!!
> 
> #1- 2.33% - flipflopmom



Way to go everyone, and especially Taryn!



carmiedog said:


> It's only July but I'm already starting to obsess about Thanksgiving/Christmas. This will be the first time in years that I won't be obese or at least severely overweight. I don't want to be focused on food during the holidays, but I'm worried about what will happen if I don't - weight gain, depression, more weight gain... Am I at the point yet where I can handle it? (My confidence is low this morning!)



Here is my take, FWIW. I follow WW and pay for online-no meetings. I put our traditional dinner into the Recipe Builder online. I realized that about twice what I needed to eat at Christmas Eve dinner fit into my points for the day, if I ate reasonably the rest of the day. It's actually for me, at least, things like bread/rolls and pasta that do more damage. We eat fried stuffed calamari and pasta. If I have 1 cup of pasta with homeade sauce and 4 of the stuffed calamari, I can still eat breakfast and lunch and then some. Plus, grandma puts out a huge shrimp platter and I have no problem skipping cocktail sauce. It's a good, low-point app that helps to fill me up before we eat pasta and fried calamari. I learned in WW, when I was going to meetings, that you can have things like rolls whenever so use your points for special things. We have fried stuffed calamari for Christmas Eve dinner-1x a year, that is special. Desserts never end up being anything special, which means that I don't eat much of them, so I can't help there. We used to make a yule log, but compared to most desserts, I'd call it relatively healthy. I've managed to lose over the holidays following this strategy.



flipflopmom said:


> Well, the ups of the day?  WENT SHOPPING!  I have a few tops and 2, yes 2 pairs of capris, maybe a skirt, so I had to get some clothes for school.  I was brave and took size 8s in, thinking that I want to lose more before school starts.  One dress, wouldn't zip in the back at my bra.  Hum...  But one pair of capris in a 8 was almost too big.  I AM SOOO PSYCHED!  I graduated high school in a 13.....  I ended up with a medium dress, 3 medium tops, size 8 capris and skirt, SIZE SMALL SKIRT!  I was thrilled, they were all superbly on sale!!!  2 of the kids on AK's gymnastics team didn't know who I was today.
> 
> Downs?  Didn't drink enough water, sat by in law's pool and felt bad.  Not enough sleep catching up with me.  Don't have a clue what to fix for dinner.  SCHOOLWORK NOT DONE!  Closer, but not complete!
> 
> Gotta go work on something for dinner, hoping to get everyone to bed earlier tonight after a late night last night and an active day, but I'll check in after DH leaves for work.  He is blissfully snoozing upstairs!
> Taryn



Yeah for new clothes in smaller sizes! Good luck finishing up all your work! YOU CAN AND WILL DO IT!



flipflopmom said:


> I've spent the last few hours thinking about this.  (Imagine that.) But since you asked,  I used to be this chatty IRL.  Gymnastics has isolated me, my IRL friends are all together w/ their kids at dance, ball, Zumba, etc. While we're at gym in the summer, they are at parks, playgrounds, etc. together. I don't talk to anyone other than my mom and DH other than you guys during a normal day.   When Daddy died last September, I literally shut down and cut out all relationships.  When we were at HHI for NYE, I smiled at something, and DH cried.  He said he hadn't seen me smile in 3.5 months.  I am working my way back.
> 
> But, I am a cheerleader at heart.  I know how hard it is to put stuff out here, and I want to make sure that I respond.  You guys will never know how much a comment has meant to me over the months, and I want to be sure I am giving back.  Hope I'm not overmonopolizing, and I'll try to be less wordy!
> 
> 
> Great attitude!  I need to start a journal to spare you all!



Umm, I'm going to be blunt. I think I can be that way with you. You will not stop chatting away with your BL friends. I love your long posts, how you share your progress and stressors, and how you reply to us. This challenge wouldn't be the same without you and your chattiness.

I found your journal, btw. I'll be following it. Hope you don't mind. And, I'm more than willing to review anything as well. I'm OCD about APA style. 



flipflopmom said:


> Life lesson of the morning: if your printer makes a funny noise when it tries to print.  Open it!  You could find a screwdriver, hairbow, WDW receipt, or all three!







tigger813 said:


> FYI: Biggest Loser Season Premiere is September 21!!!!!



Sweet!



lisah0711 said:


> We try to end one challenge one week and start the next the following Friday.  Sometimes there have been weeks where there was no challenge but that was when the folks running the challenges really stuck to the BL schedule.  For the past few challenges we like to ask what the participants want and go by that -- usually everyone wants to keep going.
> So I guess the short answer is I don't know but if we are floating the idea of extending the challenge or the dates for the fall challenge we will ask for input before deciding anything.



If we decide to extend it, I'm more than willing to coach again. Please keep us updated Lisa! TIA!

Good luck with weigh-in tomorrow everyone!


----------



## tigger813

I feel like I'm slowly getting out of my funk. I did have a raspberry white Russian with DH tonight. Just finished vacuuming and now it's time to bring out the carpet cleaner and get out the extra dirt.

Helped DD1 make a flag of Spain for World Cup Day at soccer camp tomorrow. They both have really enjoyed it.

I'm working and then heading to NH for last minute supplies for for the weekend. I have to get some Corona for my DSis and DBil. Also need to get my nephew his graduation gift. He just wants a Visa gift card to get some new sneakers. He's so easy to buy for! I was going to make some cookies tonight but it's getting too late so I will make them tomorrow night. Girls and I will visit the library on Saturday morning to log in our reading time. We also need to mow at some point.

Enough whining and back to work for me! Walking with my neighbor in the morning and then again with Mom around the neighborhood. I may try and do a lap or so of jogging when I'm out with her. I need to get back on track sooner than later!

Good luck with weigh ins tomorrow. I will have a gain again for the first time back to back in any of the three challenges I've done so far. That should get me to get back with the program!


----------



## flipflopmom

Dahly said:


> . Until now. I know that my mind change has so much to do with being part of this group. It helps knowing there are others out there dealing with so many of the same things I am, and having a place to talk about those issues is so helfpul. So thanks everyone. I am really starting to think I can actually make this happen!  I know I am not on here much, but just knowing I can come here and spill my guts if I need to really helps.


It's amazing how support of those with you in the trenches really does help!  We're here (some of us more than others  meaning me) to watch those guts spill, help you pick up the slop, and start over with a clean slate.  Glad you are making a committment, and WTG on the smaller size!





brinalyn530 said:


> Luckily it’s only been a couple times so far and one time was about his police stuff which is like a whole other language so I didn’t feel too bad about that one.  Please don’t stop being a Chatty Cathy !  And no one asked me, but yes, I am this chatty IRL… OK, don't count on that last part... too much work



Sounds like you need to watch a little CSI or something??  Thanks for sharing about the isolation.  It's been tough, and I never really took time to think about it until Jennz asked.  There was once a shirt that said "I can't, I have gymnastics" in a catalog.  Thought about ordering one for DD AND ME!   My hair has loved the summer, shower, ponytail, no straightener or blow dryer except on rare occasions, so I emphathize!  Sounds like you are on a roll, lady!



lisah0711 said:


> Spent the last two days having a root canal twice -- once at the dentist and once at the endodontist.  I now have a "souvenir" file in my root forever.



You are officially on my list of World's Toughest Woman.  I have had 1 root canal in my life, cried, hyperventilated, and literaly shredded my hands with my fingernails until they bled.  Profusely.  AND THEN THE DURN THING BROKE!  I hate the teeth I inherited.  Glad you handled it with such style and grace!



lisah0711 said:


> Sometimes there have been weeks where there was no challenge but that was when the folks running the challenges really stuck to the BL schedule.  For the past few challenges we like to ask what the participants want and go by that -- usually everyone wants to keep going.



NO TIME BETWEEN CHALLENGES!!!! please.   I did a google, and the release dates for NBC for fall were just out today, no end dates posted.



mikamah said:


> We really all are doing so many positive things in our lives, yet it is easy to dwell on the not so perfect things.



I've enjoyed that part of the COW this week, too.  It's nice to think about the good things!



cclovesdis said:


> *You will not stop chatting away with your BL friends.* I love your long posts, how you share your progress and stressors, and how you reply to us. This challenge wouldn't be the same without you and your chattiness.I'm OCD about APA style.



You're right.  I tried not to comment, but I couldn't help it!  I'm just going to start sending you all my crap, and let you do the reference page.  I HATE IT!
And thanks!  YOU ARE DOING A FANTASTIC JOB with your exercise!  You've come a long way, baby!



tigger813 said:


> Enough whining and back to work for me! Walking with my neighbor in the morning and then again with Mom around the neighborhood. I may try and do a lap or so of jogging when I'm out with her. I need to get back on track sooner than later!



*Tracey,* I had the lack of willpower the week before WDW, at WDW, and for about a week afterwards.  I promise you that if you have a couple of GREAT days with food and exercise, you'll get going again!!!  Hang in there!

*Connie* - I somehow forgot to hit quote when I read your post.  Sorry it's tough for you this week.  I won't slap, but I'll send a  your way.  It doesn't sound like you have been all that bad, maybe guilt over less exercise or yuckies from harder runs?  The little stuff can be big, so good job catching it now!  It's hard to have a gain - be thankful it's not 15 pounds like I managed in 10 days!  Soak in a hot bath tonight with a good book, get some rest, and have a better day tomorrow!  Just 'cuz!


*Ready for the epistle?* _*After I typed, I was going to delete it, b/c I felt better just getting it out.  But someone bored might get a laugh.  I've highlighted it 3 times to delete it, but I just can't.  I  reading it._


TODAY STUNK..  DH got home, I told him how much school stuff I had to accomplish in the next 30 hrs, and he wanted me to come and sit with him on the coach...  YOU KIDDING?  THEN! he accused me of not using my time wisely this week.  HELLO???? WHAT??? WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT FROM ME???  I even cut his stupid chicken I cooked him for supper last night so he could sit in the recliner and eat it.

I am getting MUCH less sleep than he is.  "You don't have to get up at 5 every morning"  HELLO??  You are exactly right.  It's going to be 4am before long!!!  THEN he plopped in the recliner, the girls got up, wanted breakfast, I was working on school stuff, did he offer to get up? NO! I left my project, made their breakfast. 

FINALLY sorta finished my powerpoint, and wanted to print to proof, the printer SQUEALED.  Opened it, found a screwdriver.  IT SQUEALED AGAIN!  Fished out a ponytail holder.  Printed 3 pages, SQUEALED AGAIN!  A WDW receipt.  30 minutes later, got everything printed I needed to, showered, and we left for gym.  

At gym, the coach was talking about DD having to miss since we go back earlier, and I explained that she would also probably have to miss when I go back for workdays b/c NO ONE WILL TAKE HER.  Mom can't, DH has to sleep, his parent's WON'T.  THEN I BUSTED OUT CRYING B/C MY DADDY WOULD HAVE!  Got that over with.  Wasn't as much about Daddy as everything else.

Get home at 7:15 , cooked DD1 a mini pizza, cook the rest of the family meatballs.  DH gets out of bed at 7:30, meanders downstairs, and said "what did you cook? I'm hungry."

SO HELP ME, IF OUR MARRIAGE SURVIVES THE NEXT 85 DAYS, it will be a miracle. 

He has Sunday night off, and said "what do you want to do this weekend?"  Well. Dear. Since you asked.  I want to sleep, take a hot bath, have a massage, facial, mani, and pedi.  BUT I WILL BE IN CLASS ALL WEEKEND!!!!!!!

There.  Whew!  I feel better now!  We did talk about it, so I'm not keeping it in, and we agreed to try to empathize with each other, not place blame, and work together. So I am fine now, we're fine, but I was ready to throw things.  Lots of them!  Starting with his screwdriver!

If you skipped the diatribe, and I DON'T BLAME YOU! please read this, I have a question!]

I think I have FINALLY gotten my stomach shrinking again after the binge.  The last two days I haven't been hungry.  At least not much.  After adding up my calories today, every bite, it came to exactly 800 calories.  I am really full.  I might can force down half of DD2's orange as part of her nighttime snack, but I really don't think I can eat much.  What should I do?  I know under 1200 isn't good, and yesterday was in the 800's also???  Do I eat just for the sake of eating?

Thanks for being here!  Off to use my  time more wisely!
Nighty night!
Taryn


----------



## jenanderson

mikamah said:


> So, I"ve put the rest of the cookies in individual bags for camp lunches, and am here to come clean, and get back on track.  I'm almost back down to last fridays weight, and I know I can get there.



I am so proud of you for doing that.  If it were me, I would have just eaten the rest of the cookies (lack of self-control this week).  I think you are doing great!



flipflopmom said:


> While we're at gym in the summer, they are at parks, playgrounds, etc. together. I don't talk to anyone other than my mom and DH other than you guys during a normal day.



Taryn - This is my life in many ways except instead of at the gym, we are at the dance studio.  It seems like I am always driving to dance, driving home from dance, on the way to dance, etc.  It is hard at times.



LuvBaloo said:


> JenA -  sorry about the job search struggles.
> 
> I'm  that I joined DH's soccer team.  I had fun tonight and it was definitely better with cleats and shin guards.  Our DD's are happy to see me playing soccer after they did it all spring.



Thanks for the .  I really am trying to work through the struggles.  Yesterday was self pity and today was hating the system!   

Hey - I am so happy for you about the soccer!  Just had to say it again because I think it is so cool!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> There has been a lot of talk the last couple of days of what we are doing wrong.  For today I want each of us to say one thing that we have done right.



Even though I made some bad choices today...I did do one thing right.  I started my day with a 5 miles run at 7 AM today.  I love that I am a runner.  I feel like I sometimes have a love/hate relationship with running but in the end, it makes me feel incredible about who I have become.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> *jenanderson* -- I should wear a "Don't Feed Me" sign on a regular basis!



I have SEVERAL of them!  I need to take a picture of my favorite and post it here because you would LOVE it!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We joke at work all the time about this.  There are a handful of us who need to loose weight.  I am the only one seriously doing it!  Everyone is always bringing in brownies or junk.  I always say we should post a *"Please dont feed the workers"* sign.  I run a pediatric office so patients are always bringing treats to show there appreciation.



Too funny!  



flipflopmom said:


> Morning!  Got up at 5, worked on school, did level 2 of shred, off to do more school work.  Gymnastics from 3-7:30 tonight.  Woo hoo!
> 
> Tomorrow's weigh in!  Make today count!
> Taryn



WOW!  You did great today!  I should have read the "Make today count" earlier...it is NOT going to be pretty tomorrow.  



Leleluvsdis said:


> Good morning everyone!! I am sure I have missed a ton. We went to the beach last thursday and came back sunday then I've worked every day since then, so needless to say I missed weighin, but hopeing to get back on track this week!!1 Have a great day !!



Welcome back!  



Connie96 said:


> Wow. This one is actually hard because I'm having kind of a crappy week.
> 
> When exercise disappeared from the COW, I pretty much just dropped everything but running.



Connie  - Here is hoping for a better week.  I am right there with you.  Going to have a gain.  Not because of totally bad choices...just a bunch of little things that I let go.  I had been doing incredibly well but then the week just caught up with me.  I know that next week will be better for both of us.

When I post the COW later tonight...be sure to check it out because I have something JUST FOR YOU!  



Dahly said:


> Since the beginning of the challenge, I have worked out in some form at least 4 times a week, and a couple of weeks,  5 or 6 times. I am up to an 5 mile walk using my WATP DVDs once a day, 4-5 times a week, along with 30 minutes or so on the Wi every other day or so.  I am almost at the point, if I don't exercise, I feel yucky. I think that is a good thing!



Dahly - Good for you!  Getting the exercise to become a habit is great.  You will be so much healthier for it!  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Walking as much as possible! I have learned to love walking first thing in the morning.



Tracey - You are so great with your walking.  I have started to try and get my running in as soon as possible and it is really nice to start my day that way.  I have been inspired by you and it is great!  



mikamah said:


> I have consistently exercised 3-5 days a week.  This week, I ran/walked twice, and biked twice.



This is great Kathy!  I am sure all that exercising is really paying off!  



cclovesdis said:


> I started the morning off with 45 minutes of exercise and a good breakfast and then pretty much went downhill from there.



CC - The positive thing is that you started the day right.  Just keep going because you have been doing the right things and you know how to have GREAT days!  



tigger813 said:


> Good luck with weigh ins tomorrow. I will have a gain again for the first time back to back in any of the three challenges I've done so far. That should get me to get back with the program!



Even if you have a gain tomorrow...I am totally impressed with your record.  That is a positive thing to be very proud of!  



flipflopmom said:


> There was once a shirt that said "I can't, I have gymnastics" in a catalog.  Thought about ordering one for DD AND ME!
> 
> I've enjoyed that part of the COW this week, too.  It's nice to think about the good things!
> 
> TODAY STUNK..  DH got home, I told him how much school stuff I had to accomplish in the next 30 hrs, and he wanted me to come and sit with him on the coach...  YOU KIDDING?  THEN! he accused me of not using my time wisely this week.  HELLO???? WHAT??? WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT FROM ME???  I even cut his stupid chicken I cooked him for supper last night so he could sit in the recliner and eat it.
> 
> I am getting MUCH less sleep than he is.  "You don't have to get up at 5 every morning"  HELLO??  You are exactly right.  It's going to be 4am before long!!!  THEN he plopped in the recliner, the girls got up, wanted breakfast, I was working on school stuff, did he offer to get up? NO! I left my project, made their breakfast.
> 
> FINALLY sorta finished my powerpoint, and wanted to print to proof, the printer SQUEALED.  Opened it, found a screwdriver.  IT SQUEALED AGAIN!  Fished out a ponytail holder.  Printed 3 pages, SQUEALED AGAIN!  A WDW receipt.  30 minutes later, got everything printed I needed to, showered, and we left for gym.
> 
> At gym, the coach was talking about DD having to miss since we go back earlier, and I explained that she would also probably have to miss when I go back for workdays b/c NO ONE WILL TAKE HER.  Mom can't, DH has to sleep, his parent's WON'T.  THEN I BUSTED OUT CRYING B/C MY DADDY WOULD HAVE!  Got that over with.  Wasn't as much about Daddy as everything else.
> 
> Get home at 7:15 , cooked DD1 a mini pizza, cook the rest of the family meatballs.  DH gets out of bed at 7:30, meanders downstairs, and said "what did you cook? I'm hungry."
> 
> SO HELP ME, IF OUR MARRIAGE SURVIVES THE NEXT 85 DAYS, it will be a miracle.
> 
> He has Sunday night off, and said "what do you want to do this weekend?"  Well. Dear. Since you asked.  I want to sleep, take a hot bath, have a massage, facial, mani, and pedi.  BUT I WILL BE IN CLASS ALL WEEKEND!!!!!!!
> 
> There.  Whew!  I feel better now!  We did talk about it, so I'm not keeping it in, and we agreed to try to empathize with each other, not place blame, and work together. So I am fine now, we're fine, but I was ready to throw things.  Lots of them!  Starting with his screwdriver!
> 
> If you skipped the diatribe, and I DON'T BLAME YOU! please read this, I have a question![/SIZE]
> 
> I think I have FINALLY gotten my stomach shrinking again after the binge.  The last two days I haven't been hungry.  At least not much.  After adding up my calories today, every bite, it came to exactly 800 calories.  I am really full.  I might can force down half of DD2's orange as part of her nighttime snack, but I really don't think I can eat much.  What should I do?  I know under 1200 isn't good, and yesterday was in the 800's also???  Do I eat just for the sake of eating?
> 
> Thanks for being here!  Off to use my  time more wisely!
> Nighty night!
> Taryn




First, sometimes I think you and I lead very similar lives!  We have seen the shirt "I can't, I have dance" and swear we need to order them!  

As for your day.......I am not laughing at you...I am laughing because this is so how many of my days go and how almost all the conversations with my DH go.  OMG...he means well but it is exactly like this.  My days are so crazy while he is off working summer school - cleaning, running the kids places, filling out applications and delivering resumes, cooking, laundry and did I mention cleaning?  Then DH comes home and says the house looks good but why haven't I showered yet?  Seriously???  It is just so nice to know that my DH is not the only one who behaves this way at times and that I am not the only crazed mom.  

Tomorrow morning I am locking the bathroom door and taking time for a bath early so that when DH comes home I am clean!


----------



## jenanderson

*Week 6 COW Results*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

I also feel I need to state that please let me know if I make any mistakes.  I am only human and it is a bunch of data to keep organized.    I try my hardest to be sure I accurately record all the postings and PM messages.  

*Statistics:*
We had 22 people try the COW this week.
15 people reported their points for Part I
16 people shared an accomplishment

*Here are the top numbers for the COW*

*26 points*
keenercam

*27 points *
connie96
donac
flipflopmom


*28 points*
Wofriedoodles


*A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!  *

*New to the COW.PRIZES!*
Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about your new exercise).  If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!

*PART 1 WINNER =  flipflopmom
PART 2 WINNER = donac*

Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the COW last week.  I hope to have as many participants report in with both points and new nail polishes they tried out this week!

Stay tuned for the COW Week 8 information to be posted next!


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)! *

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

It is summertime and that means it might be time to mix it up a bit with our Challenge of the Week (COW)!   Here is how our new COW will work.

*PART ONE:  *The first part of the COW will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit.  Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.

*NEW and EXCITING:  *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes!  I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:  *The second part of the COW will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread.  Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*COW 8*

*PART ONE*
Eat 4 vegetables or fruits each day (1 point for each day)
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Write 5 positive things about the day each night (1 point for each day)
Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days of eating vegetables and fruit
XX days of drinking water
XX days of writing 5 positive things about the day
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes

This challenge runs from Friday, July 16, 2010 to Thursday July 22, 2010. On Friday July 23, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*PART TWO*
Yep, the exercise has returned this week.  I know I could add new things but I have read many remarks about how it is hard to get exercising in some days and read so many articles about how important this is.  I want to be sure that we return to the basics to be sure we have the best habits ever![/COLOR]

Since it is summer and we should enjoy the great outdoors, Part 2 of the COW this week is to see if you can do at least SOME of your exercising OUTSIDE this week.  I know it is hard when the weather doesn't cooperate...but give it a try.  Come back and report on how you enjoyed the great outdoors while working on being healthy!  

Great Job with week 7 of the COW!  

Thanks for sending your information...I hope you are enjoying the COW and enjoying a healthier you!

Keep up the great work!
Jen


----------



## Connie96

mikamah said:


> Come back here and vent away, get up and dance! Have a good stiff drink.    I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.  Hang in there.



I spent the whole day thinking that the only possible cure was a giant margarita and a heaping plate of nachos. If it weren't for this challenge and tomorrow's weigh-in, I would totally have done it, but I didn't. I did fantasize about it all afternoon, though. 



flipflopmom said:


> *Connie* - I somehow forgot to hit quote when I read your post.  Sorry it's tough for you this week.  I won't slap, but I'll send a  your way.  It doesn't sound like you have been all that bad, maybe guilt over less exercise or yuckies from harder runs?  The little stuff can be big, so good job catching it now!  It's hard to have a gain - be thankful it's not 15 pounds like I managed in 10 days!  Soak in a hot bath tonight with a good book, get some rest, and have a better day tomorrow!  Just 'cuz!



I think I'm just hormonal. I was completely ticked off all day long for no particular reason. Although, if I had seen the idiot at the grocery store who parked so close to my car that I had to push my car door against their truck and squeeze myself thru the CRACK to get in, I'm pretty sure I would have beaten them senseless.  Seriously, it was so close that if I had been pregnant - even just a little - I wouldn't have been able to do anything but stand there and cry until they came out and moved their stupid truck. (Yes, I know that climbing over the console from other side is an option, but it wouldn't have been any prettier.) 

Well, I'm not in a BAD mood anymore. I rode 20 minutes on the bike and I've pretty much been a bum since then. I'm much more relaxed and no longer feel like taking someone's head off. 

I controlled the eating today, even though I didn't feel like it. I don't know how the weigh-in will go tomorrow, but I'm not feeling a loss right now. Maybe I'll get lucky?? (Hey, there's an idea! THAT burns calories, right?! )



flipflopmom said:


> I think I have FINALLY gotten my stomach shrinking again after the binge.  The last two days I haven't been hungry.  At least not much.  After adding up my calories today, every bite, it came to exactly 800 calories.  I am really full.  I might can force down half of DD2's orange as part of her nighttime snack, but I really don't think I can eat much.  What should I do?  I know under 1200 isn't good, and yesterday was in the 800's also???  Do I eat just for the sake of eating?



I'm no expert, but I wouldn't shovel in extra calories in the evening. If you think tomorrow may go the same way, maybe try adding calorie-dense options to lunch or afternoon snack so that you get more healthy calories before you're too full. But, that's only a suggestion.

I'm off to bed. Yall have a good night. Oh, and good luck to everyone on the weigh-in tomorrow!


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> Connie  - Here is hoping for a better week.  I am right there with you.  Going to have a gain.  Not because of totally bad choices...just a bunch of little things that I let go.  I had been doing incredibly well but then the week just caught up with me.  I know that next week will be better for both of us.
> 
> When I post the COW later tonight...be sure to check it out because I have something JUST FOR YOU!





jenanderson said:


> *COW 8**PART ONE*
> Eat 4 vegetables or fruits each day (1 point for each day)
> Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
> Write 5 positive things about the day each night (1 point for each day)
> Exercise 20 minutes each day (1 point for each day)



 Yeah, I kinda asked for that one. 



jenanderson said:


> *PART TWO*
> Since it is summer and we should enjoy the great outdoors, Part 2 of the COW this week is to see if you can do at least SOME of your exercising OUTSIDE this week.  I know it is hard when the weather doesn't cooperate...but give it a try.  Come back and report on how you enjoyed the great outdoors while working on being healthy!



Well, at least I can knock out part two. I always do my running outside, so I've got that one covered.

Thanks for all you do for us, Jen.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Today as we got home from work DH and I got reminded that somebody always has it worse off than you do.  

Pulled onto our street this afternoon to see a patrol car pulling off, but no big deal. Travel down a little ways concentrating on the big fat cone in the middle  so nobody ruins their car in the manhole the city has yet to fix though they marked it and have known about it for months.  See lots more cars parked than is normal and lots of people on a neighbor's lawn. Some of them obviously breaking down.  Quick scan after pulling into the drive showed 1 marked car and 2 more unmarked.  And a forensics unit came shortly after.  We know someone in the house died badly. We don't know yet who it was, but we think it was a suicide. Deduction based on no reporters showing up in the neighborhood.  We've seen that circus before.

We don't socialize with these neighbors so we did not go over to find out details. We would have looked more like nosy nellies than concerned neighbors. So we stuck to habit and kept to ourselves. So I hope to find out tomorrow more.   

But if for tonight you could keep their family in your thoughts and prayers they could use them.  

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tigger813

Prayers for your neighbors, Maureen!

Back from my solo walk and walk with my mom! I walked a 1/2 mile, ran 1 mile, and walked another mile! Felt good jogging though at first my knee we grumpy! It went away though.

Heading in to do my weigh in shortly. WOn't be pretty especially since DH and I had some Doritos at 9:30 last night! We were both just really hungry last night.

Busy day! Working the desk at the spa from 9-1. Mom's coming in for a manicure and pedicure at 11:30. Then we will come home and drop off a car and head to Nashua to get the stuff for the family reunion this weekend. Made my list and I hope I can stick to it as much as possible. Girls will be at soccer. Mom will pick up DD2 and DH will head over early to DD1's soccer camp and hopefully get to play a bit with the kids and coaches.

Got the living room rug shampooed last night. I'll vacuum the dining room tonight and maybe do a quick shampoo in there as well. Still need to mop the kitchen floor tomorrow and clean the bathroom. Our room will have to wait or I will work on it before going to bed tonight.

Time to get moving. Going to be another scorcher here today and probably stormy tonight.


----------



## mikamah

Octoberbride03 said:


> But if for tonight you could keep their family in your thoughts and prayers they could use them.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


So sorry about your neighbor, even if you're not close with them, it is very close to you and your home.  I will keep them in my prayers.  My sil just told me her coworker who was 26 dies in a car accident saturday.  So sad, and a reminder that life is short, and we all need to live each day to the fulllest.  



jenanderson said:


> As for your day.......I am not laughing at you...I am laughing because this is so how many of my days go and how almost all the conversations with my DH go.  OMG...he means well but it is exactly like this.  My days are so crazy while he is off working summer school - cleaning, running the kids places, filling out applications and delivering resumes, cooking, laundry and did I mention cleaning?  Then DH comes home and says the house looks good but why haven't I showered yet?  Seriously???  It is just so nice to know that my DH is not the only one who behaves this way at times and that I am not the only crazed mom.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I am locking the bathroom door and taking time for a bath early so that when DH comes home I am clean!


I have a hypothetical list of pros and cons of being single.  Someone at work will say something good or bad about their hubby and I'll joke I'm adding it to my list.  One is that noone notices if I didn't take a shower.  Enjoy your bath today, Jen.  



flipflopmom said:


> SO HELP ME, IF OUR MARRIAGE SURVIVES THE NEXT 85 DAYS, it will be a miracle.
> 
> He has Sunday night off, and said "what do you want to do this weekend?"  Well. Dear. Since you asked.  I want to sleep, take a hot bath, have a massage, facial, mani, and pedi.  BUT I WILL BE IN CLASS ALL WEEKEND!!!!!!!
> 
> There.  Whew!  I feel better now!  We did talk about it, so I'm not keeping it in, and we agreed to try to empathize with each other, not place blame, and work together. So I am fine now, we're fine, but I was ready to throw things.  Lots of them!  Starting with his screwdriver!
> 
> I think I have FINALLY gotten my stomach shrinking again after the binge.  The last two days I haven't been hungry.  At least not much.  After adding up my calories today, every bite, it came to exactly 800 calories.  I am really full.  I might can force down half of DD2's orange as part of her nighttime snack, but I really don't think I can eat much.  What should I do?  I know under 1200 isn't good, and yesterday was in the 800's also???  Do I eat just for the sake of eating?


Drop the screwdriver right now!! hugs to you and your new schedule, and  on your comment about your sweet husband on your trip report.  I think if he's driving you crazy, you must go re-read your trip reports, and transport yourself back to disney in your mind so you don't kill him.  I'm sure it's a huge adjustment for boty of you, and it's so nice you're working together to make it easier.  



tigger813 said:


> I feel like I'm slowly getting out of my funk. I did have a raspberry white Russian with DH tonight. Just finished vacuuming and now it's time to bring out the carpet cleaner and get out the extra dirt.
> 
> 
> Enough whining and back to work for me! Walking with my neighbor in the morning and then again with Mom around the neighborhood. I may try and do a lap or so of jogging when I'm out with her. I need to get back on track sooner than later!
> 
> Good luck with weigh ins tomorrow. I will have a gain again for the first time back to back in any of the three challenges I've done so far. That should get me to get back with the program!


Summer time is tough to stick with the program, isn't it?  Especially with your parents visiting.  How long are they there with you?  It must be so nice to have them visit for such a long time, and I'm sure they are loving spoiling their Granddaughters, but it's tough not to have your alone time and routine either.  Good luck gettting back on track.



cclovesdis said:


> I'm quite behind and only have a few minutes. I started the morning off with 45 minutes of exercise and a good breakfast and then pretty much went downhill from there. But, to answer the QOTD: I almost always eat a very healthy, satisfying breakfast. Also, I am good about getting in exercise 5-6 days a week, and even 7 sometimes.


Good job on the exercise, and don't worry, you're in great company on that downhill slide this week.  Breakfast is so important, and I've not been making the time for that lately.  Gotta pull out those egg beaters this week.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!!  I'm Mikamah, aka Kathy and will be your coach this week.  For those that don't know me, I'm a nurse, single mom to one sweet 8yo boy, and hooked on disney.  I'm also new to running, and am planning on running the princess half in 2011, but definitely need to lose some weight before that.  I've done many bl challenges here, and I'm actually about 15 pounds above where I was on the very first challenge I did about 2 years ago.  Not a loser, but since that 15 pound emotional gain last summer, I have pretty much maintained.  I'm supposed to be back on the losing train this summer, but after todays weighin, I'm only down .4 for the challenge. I don't like to say only, because a loss is a loss, but a few weeks ago I was down 4.2, so I'm not happy with myself.   I have 5 weeks til my summer vacation, and I am definitely in need of some motivation to get back on track.  Being coach this week is going to help, for sure.  I love the support and inspiration I get here from everyone, and I have lost the weight before, and know I can lose it again, and this time it will be for good.  

Friday qotd- It seems that many of us are struggling this week, and after reading yesterdays' responses to the qotd, we're all doing many positive things.  Whether you're happy with your weighin, or not, what is one thing you can commit to this week to either keep you on track, or help you get back on track? 

I am going to commit to journalling every single bite I put in my mouth this week.  I know that can make a huge difference, and I know I wouldn't have gained 2.8 pounds this week if I had written every thing down, because I wouldn't have gone back for more cookies if I had already written 2 down.  Well, I might have gone back for 2 more, but not 9.  On the cookies that I so nicely put in individual packages, there were 15 cookies total- mint chocolate grahams- and I ate 9, michael ate 2, and there's 4 left.  I'll put 2 in his lunch, and am going to tell him the other 2 are there, and that way I won't eat them.  I know I shouldn't have bought them, but there is a big part of my struggle.  I almost bought the chocolate covered pinwheels too, but showed a little self restraint, so there's a positive in my cookie saga. 

Everything little thing we can do to keep our selves positive helps.  We will all have our bumps in the road, but as long as we keep on the road toward healthy living, we will make progress, even if if is slower than we'd like.  

Don't forget to send your weights to LUvbaloo and Cow points to Jenanderson.  

Thank you Dona for coaching last week. 

Thank you Lisa for hosting this challenge.  I don't even know where I would be without the support from you and everyone here.

Have a wonderful day!!  We can do this!!!


----------



## tigger813

Surprisingly only up a pound this week!

QOTD: I will commit to drinking water and having no alcohol during the week (starting Wednesday as I will have company until then and DH and I are going out to dinner on Tuesday night ALONE)! I will also walk and or run everyday and really try to either do some Wii or WATP!

Mikamah-It's nice having them here but difficult at the same time. I feel like Mom's watching everything I do and at some points driving me crazy! They are here for a total of 7 weeks this trip! An extra week due to Dad's oral surgery next Thursday! My routine has been completely thrown off and I have gained again because I can't do my WATP everyday like I usually do. I am walking but I need the extra boost from Leslie and miss my handweights!

Gotta get the kids ready for camp and feed them! Need to leave here in an hour!

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> Ihave a love/hate relationship with running but in the end, it makes me feel incredible about who I have become.
> It is just so nice to know that my DH is not the only one who behaves this way at times and that I am not the only crazed mom.


I was thinking last night that for me, running is a little like childbirth.  While you are doing it, it's the worst thing in the world (for me anyway) and then immediately afterwards I am "that wasn't so bad, why didn't I go longer, I feel great!"  I think men just truly don't get it sometimes!  And I also think they never will, so I gave up trying!  

AND YAY!  I won something!  I never win anything!  



Connie96 said:


> I spent the whole day thinking that the only possible cure was a giant margarita and a heaping plate of nachos. If it weren't for this challenge and tomorrow's weigh-in, I would totally have done it, but I didn't. I did fantasize about it all afternoon, though. I think I'm just hormonal. I was completely ticked off all day long for no particular reason.



You totally have me craving Mexican right now!    I know all about hormonal hon.  Good job on exercising and making good food choices.  Maybe all the mental energy you used fantasizing about nachos and margaritas burned some calories.  And thanks for the suggestion.  I did drink a small glass of skim milk this am to add a few more calories to my day.



Octoberbride03 said:


> Today as we got home from work DH and I got reminded that somebody always has it worse off than you do.


So scary and sad.  We do all have a lot to be thankful for!  Thanks for the reminder.



mikamah said:


> I'm sure it's a huge adjustment for boty of you, and it's so nice you're working together to make it easier.


Well, at least we're not against each other right now. Not sure we're together, yet.    I'm sure I'll have more things to add to your list before it's all said and done!




mikamah said:


> Whether you're happy with your weighin, or not, what is one thing you can commit to this week to either keep you on track, or help you get back on track?


I had a great week, as far as this goes.  I journaled every morsel, and exercised 6 out of 7 days.  I am committing to keeping that up!



 I'm down 6 pounds this week, and finally back to pre-WDW weight.  It all just clicked this week.  I think 6 is a little extreme in some ways, and those two 800ish calorie days probably contributed also, but getting moving again was the catalyst!

Ran this am, a little later than usual.  It wasn't pretty.  What was supposed to be my long run turned into my shortest, only did 3 miles instead of the 5-6 I was planning.  Humid, got a little dizzy, possibly from not eating enough yesterday, head started hurting, so I decided to play it safe and stop.  Now I want to go back and do 2 more.  But I won't!  Going to work on school stuff while it's quiet!  Class tonight, yaa hoooo.

Have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## jenanderson

Good Morning Everyone!  It is so NOT a good morning for me really and I knew it was coming...just did not want to really face. it.  Stepped on the scale and have to face it though.  I have been progressively gaining weight this week and it is not pretty.  I will say that while I am disappointed with myself, I know that I should not let weeks like this get to me.  Here it is...I GAINED 4 POUNDS this week!    I know that a bit of it is due to PMS but I also know that most of it is due to things I ate.  The part that is the hardest for me to deal with is that I did run, I did cross training, I logged all I ate....meaning I spent a lot of TIME focused on doing the right thing.  It is amazing how all that positive work can be completely worthless when you eat the wrong things.
*
This takes me to today's QOTD:  Friday qotd- It seems that many of us are struggling this week, and after reading yesterdays' responses to the qotd, we're all doing many positive things. Whether you're happy with your weighin, or not, what is one thing you can commit to this week to either keep you on track, or help you get back on track? *

I commit to not going over in my WW points at all this week.  I will only use my daily allotted points and my flex points.  I will NOT use my exercise points.  I will stick to the plan and quit giving excuses as to why I think it is okay to eat too many points in one day.  Thinking about this commitment, I know that I need to go to the grocery store today and get some food that will help me do this.  Right now there is a lot of junk in the house and that does not help me.

*Connie - *Hope the COW helps you get back on track with the exercising this week.  I had already planned on putting it back in and then when you wrote about it, I knew it was the right thing to do!  

*Maureen - *That is sad about having something so serious happening in your neighborhood.  We will be thinking of them.

*Dona - *Thanks so much for coaching last week.  I really enjoyed your questions.  

*Kathy - *Thanks for volunteering to coach this week!   

*Lisa - *I hope that you are having a nice time with your guests.  

It will be a busy day around here.  I have a huge list of housework to do with the kids, we need to pack for the cabin and I need to get my bath taken!    I will be on and off most of the day until we leave later tonight.  

Stay Committed to Your Goals!
Jen


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> Friday qotd- It seems that many of us are struggling this week, and after reading yesterdays' responses to the qotd, we're all doing many positive things.  Whether you're happy with your weighin, or not, what is one thing you can commit to this week to either keep you on track, or help you get back on track?



I can commit to getting back on track with my eating and exercise (not eating more than my PTs and running at least 32 miles this week. 



tigger813 said:


> Time to get moving. Going to be another scorcher here today and probably stormy tonight.



My family didn't wake me up and I'm getting a late start. We are going to Patriot Place today in Foxborough, so I'm up for a new adventure! We've never been, even though we are huge Patriots fans.  Sounds like it's a good day to be in the air conditioning!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Today as we got home from work DH and I got reminded that somebody always has it worse off than you do.
> Thanks for letting me share.



Oh my, I am so sorry you came home to that  Even when it doesn't directly affect you, something like that is so sad...and helps us be grateful for what we have. Thank you for reminding me I have so much to be thankful for! 



Connie96 said:


> I controlled the eating today, even though I didn't feel like it. I don't know how the weigh-in will go tomorrow, but I'm not feeling a loss right now. Maybe I'll get lucky?? (Hey, there's an idea! THAT burns calories, right?! )



 omg, your entire post had me laughing out loud. I have so had those days!  Sometimes there's nothing you can do but ride it out, and a little movement can really help, so I'm glad you were able to have some bike time. I have learned that sometimes I just need to end the day and go to bed. Tomorrow will almost always look better when I wake up. 



jenanderson said:


> *Welcome to our Challenge of the Week (COW)! **PART TWO*
> Yep, the exercise has returned this week.  I know I could add new things but I have read many remarks about how it is hard to get exercising in some days and read so many articles about how important this is.  I want to be sure that we return to the basics to be sure we have the best habits ever![/COLOR]
> 
> Since it is summer and we should enjoy the great outdoors, Part 2 of the COW this week is to see if you can do at least SOME of your exercising OUTSIDE this week.  I know it is hard when the weather doesn't cooperate...but give it a try.  Come back and report on how you enjoyed the great outdoors while working on being healthy!



Well, I think this is aimed at me -- sporadic exercise at best, and definitely nothing outside...I will get outside for a few walks after dinner this week, and I know that will also help improve my outlook! 



jenanderson said:


> *Week 6 COW Results*
> 
> *28 points*
> Wofriedoodles



I can't believe it! I am not really having the best weeks, but somehow I'm doing the COW! I think it's proof that even when you can't do what you want to do, you can still practice some great habits to keep things moving in the right direction. 



jenanderson said:


> I have SEVERAL of them!  I need to take a picture of my favorite and post it here because you would LOVE it!



Looking forward to it! 



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm quite behind and only have a few minutes. I started the morning off with 45 minutes of exercise and a good breakfast and then pretty much went downhill from there. But, to answer the QOTD: I almost always eat a very healthy, satisfying breakfast. Also, I am good about getting in exercise 5-6 days a week, and even 7 sometimes.



Um, that sounds like you are doing more than 1 thing right to me...moving every day is key to joint health and feeling good longer, and you already have that down! 


Ok, as I told *Tracey*, we are off to Patriot Place -- it's a complex with shopping, dining, the Patriots Hall of Fame, etc., even a cranberry bog trail. I'm looking forward to checking it out. Not getting much done at home, but I will make time for that 20 minutes of exercise later, even if I have to bribe dh to walk with me after everyone else is settled. 

I don't know what I'll have for lunch -- yesterday at L. L. Bean we went to a restaurant and I had a hummus appetizer as my lunch. It came with pitas, tomatoes and cucumbers, and I was pleasantly full. I probably ruined it later with a chicken salad sub, but I was proud I did well for that meal. I'd better finish getting ready so we can leave -- I think we have about an hour to drive. 

Maria


----------



## Connie96

I just wanted to say "thanks!" for your support yesterday, ladies. I was really feeling pretty nuts, but I seem to be back at my normal level of crazy today. And, yes, I did have a 1 pound gain for this week. I'm disappointed, but maybe it's just setting me up to have a great loss next week! 



mikamah said:


> Friday qotd- It seems that many of us are struggling this week, and after reading yesterdays' responses to the qotd, we're all doing many positive things.  Whether you're happy with your weighin, or not, what is one thing you can commit to this week to either keep you on track, or help you get back on track?



I am committing to exercising more regularly (6 or 7 days). And... I'm gonna pull a Babe Ruth and call my shot. *I AM GOING TO MAKE AN APPEARANCE IN THE NEXT WEEK'S TOP TEN BIGGEST LOSERS.*  And, I challenge you all to fight me for it!! 

The tough part for me is that I have to start right now. I have been taking the weekends "off" but, obviously, that is coming back to bite me. So, I'm putting it here for all the world to see - THIS is going to be a GOOD week.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> I I'm down 6 pounds this week, and finally back to pre-WDW weight.  It all just clicked this week.  I think 6 is a little extreme in some ways, and those two 800ish calorie days probably contributed also, but getting moving again was the catalyst!
> 
> Ran this am, a little later than usual.  It wasn't pretty.  What was supposed to be my long run turned into my shortest, only did 3 miles instead of the 5-6 I was planning.  Humid, got a little dizzy, possibly from not eating enough yesterday, head started hurting, so I decided to play it safe and stop.  Now I want to go back and do 2 more.  But I won't!  Going to work on school stuff while it's quiet!  Class tonight, yaa hoooo.
> 
> Have a great day!
> Taryn



Wow Taryn great job!  Keep up the good work!



Connie96 said:


> I am committing to exercising more regularly (6 or 7 days). And... I'm gonna pull a Babe Ruth and call my shot. *I AM GOING TO MAKE AN APPEARANCE IN THE NEXT WEEK'S TOP TEN BIGGEST LOSERS.*  And, I challenge you all to fight me for it!!



Game on, sista! 

QOTD- I did fairly well this week and got right back on the wagon after vacation which I dont think I have ever done before.  Vacation or "goal time lines" once reached is usually where I stop and head back to chubby land.  This time I didnt let it happen which I was proud of.  I will commit to continuing to run 3-4 times this week and do cross training (zumba) the other 2-3.  I need to focus on drinking my water again.  this week I did ok but I am probably borderline for getting in the right amount.  I also commit to following the ww plan and journaling my eating.

I will weigh in officially right before lunch.  I am obsessive when it comes to weigh ins, it always has to be the same time of day.

TGIF!


----------



## JOANNEL

Good morning all,

I am down 1.5. I wish it was more. I was really good with the eating and exercising, so I don't know what's up. I am really worried about the next two weeks since I will be traveling. We are going to Quebec from the 22-27th to see my DH's mother, then I am going to San Antonio is see my youngest from the 29th-2nd. He is back from Germany for a two month school. I couldn't stand it that he was so close and I wasn't going to see him until Labor Day!!

Good luck today all, I am doing laundry and then off to the gym!!! I have bunco tonight so I hope there are some healthy snacks!!


----------



## tigger813

Maria- Love Patriot Place! Only been down there once to see A Christmas Carol with other Disboards folks! Loved walking around and had my first 5 Guys burger. DH and DD1 went to a NE Revolution game there a few months ago and had a blast.

Was good until I just went to the Italian place next door and had a small pepperoni and mushroom pizza. Ate the whole thing. Running this morning brought that hunger on. Going to have a grilled chicken salad for supper.

Leaving work in a half hour to head out shopping! 

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Great news I am down 2 lbs this week.  It is actually down from tuesday since I weighed in late due to my vacation.   I officially lost 20.6lbs.  I got to get my new clippie up!


----------



## brinalyn530

Thanks to Dona for being our coach this week and to Kathy for being our next coach! And thanks to Lisa for hosting and Jen for the COW – you all are awesome!



flipflopmom said:


> Sounds like you need to watch a little CSI or something??
> 
> My hair has loved the summer, shower, ponytail, no straightener or blow dryer except on rare occasions, so I emphathize!  Sounds like you are on a roll, lady!
> 
> You are officially on my list of World's Toughest Woman.  I have had 1 root canal in my life, cried, hyperventilated, and literaly shredded my hands with my fingernails until they bled.  Profusely.  AND THEN THE DURN THING BROKE!  I hate the teeth I inherited.  Glad you handled it with such style and grace!
> 
> So I am fine now, we're fine, but I was ready to throw things.  Lots of them!  Starting with his screwdriver!
> 
> Taryn


That’s actually my favorite show! But he is SWAT so it’s a bit different. If he broke out into “swabbing for DNA and GSR” then I would so know exactly what he was talking about !

My hair is just a PITA. It’s super thick and wavy, and soooo heavy. But it’s not pretty wavy, it’s stuck my finger in a socket wavy. Which means when it’s humid (ie half the year here) it frizzes. So there’s no reason to spend the hour or more that it takes to blow dry it straight if it’s just going to frizz up as soon as I walk out the door. Unfortunately, I don’t bother to do anything with it in the winter usually either out of pure laziness , so it’s in a ponytail pretty much every day of the year unless I’m going out or have an event or something. To make things even more difficult (because that’s just the way I am!) the tattoo I designed that I’m getting in September includes a piece that goes on the back of my neck, so I can’t get my hair cut short because I have to keep my tattoos “not immediately visible” at work. Not for any company policy or anything, just so my boss doesn’t talk about it every day –he gets a bit obsessive over silly things like that. 

I also inherited very bad teeth and as a result have had three root canals. The first two weren’t bad, more annoying than painful, but the last one I thought I was going to die! The dentist evidently didn’t get the whole root the first time so when the novocain wore off my entire jaw was like on fire! I had to go back and get antibiotics and make an appointment with the endodontist. Well, she started talking about how some guy in a wheelchair was out with his dog and the dog wasn’t on a leash and the guy in the wheelchair was so bad for not having his dog on a leash, blah, blah, blah… Well I piped up before she started on my mouth – because I’m an idiot – that my dad is in a wheelchair and he can’t take his dog out on a leash because if the leash got caught around the wheelchair, the dog could get strangled and die because my dad wouldn’t be able to help her and that was probably the reason that the guy she saw in a wheelchair didn’t have his dog on a leash. I will always believe that woman tortured me on purpose because I said that in front of her assistant and the dentist and made her look like a fool. Childbirth was a walk in the park compared to the pain that lady put me through . It’s a memory that won’t fade!

I do love your posts, Taryn! My coworkers probably think I’m nuts when I read your posts because something always makes me LOL – that time it was the screwdriver! 

Way to go on the 6 pounds lost! Awesome job!


Maureen – That’s awful. We’re sending out prayers for your neighbors as well.




mikamah said:


> I have a hypothetical list of pros and cons of being single.  Someone at work will say something good or bad about their hubby and I'll joke I'm adding it to my list.  One is that noone notices if I didn't take a shower.


I do exactly the same thing. I can tell you I’ve got about four things on the “cons” list and about forty on the “pros” list! 


Friday qotd- It seems that many of us are struggling this week, and after reading yesterdays' responses to the qotd, we're all doing many positive things. Whether you're happy with your weighin, or not, what is one thing you can commit to this week to either keep you on track, or help you get back on track?
I am committing to continuing Shred so I can finish it again. I’ve only done the whole thing through once, but I’ve started it like six times, so I am determined to finish it again this time. 


Cow Part 2 – I WILL go to the pool this weekend! I am determined – even if I have to go alone. I will swim at each of the adult swim breaks, and more if the kids aren’t too crazy while we’re there. I hope to get at least 60 minutes total of swimming, which will be four adult swim breaks, which means I’ll also get 180 minutes of sun time! Please don’t rain, please don’t rain!


I actually had a pretty good week, lost 1 pound which isn’t a lot, but it's my lowest weight this challenge so I’m pretty happy with it. I also bit the bullet and measured myself this morning for the first time. It wasn’t pretty, I’m actually embarrassed and ashamed that I let myself get so out of control – that hit me even more with the measuring than the scale did when I was at my heaviest. But the good news is that it was extremely motivating in an “I don’t ever want to see those numbers again” way. 


No one’s mentioned our earthquake yet so I’ll be the first. This morning at around 5 am, there was a 3.7 earthquake centered in the town my mom lives in, which is about nine miles from my house. It woke me up, but it was so mild I honestly thought it was the neighbor falling out of bed! I just rolled right over and went back to sleep, then I checked facebook when I got up and that’s all everybody was talking about – so funny! 




Connie96 said:


> I am committing to exercising more regularly (6 or 7 days). And... I'm gonna pull a Babe Ruth and call my shot. *I AM GOING TO MAKE AN APPEARANCE IN THE NEXT WEEK'S TOP TEN BIGGEST LOSERS.*  And, I challenge you all to fight me for it!!


Whoo hoo – let’s go !


Mommyof2Pirates – Great job on getting right back on the wagon and on your new clippie!


I know someone is leaving for vacation, but I can’t remember who right now so…. Whoever’s going away for the weekend or on vacation, have a wonderful time! 


I still have a bunch of work to do so I better go get it done. I will try to check back in before I leave, but in case I don’t – Have a wonderful, on plan weekend everyone!

Bree


----------



## jenanderson

Worfiedoodles said:


> I can commit to getting back on track with my eating and exercise (not eating more than my PTs and running at least 32 miles this week.
> 
> I can't believe it! I am not really having the best weeks, but somehow I'm doing the COW! I think it's proof that even when you can't do what you want to do, you can still practice some great habits to keep things moving in the right direction.



Maria - 32 miles...WOW!  I am totally impressed.  I need to up my miles a bit I think.  You are also doing great with the COW.  I am impressed how week after week you end up on the list!



Connie96 said:


> I am committing to exercising more regularly (6 or 7 days). And... I'm gonna pull a Babe Ruth and call my shot. *I AM GOING TO MAKE AN APPEARANCE IN THE NEXT WEEK'S TOP TEN BIGGEST LOSERS.*  And, I challenge you all to fight me for it!!



Game on girl!  I bet you will be there with that type of commitment!



JOANNEL said:


> I am down 1.5.



Whoo Hoo!  1.5 pounds is GREAT!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Great news I am down 2 lbs this week.  It is actually down from tuesday since I weighed in late due to my vacation.   I officially lost 20.6lbs.  I got to get my new clippie up!



Great job on your 2 pounds!  Congratulations on the new clippie!  



brinalyn530 said:


> Cow Part 2  I WILL go to the pool this weekend! I am determined  even if I have to go alone. I will swim at each of the adult swim breaks, and more if the kids arent too crazy while were there. I hope to get at least 60 minutes total of swimming, which will be four adult swim breaks, which means Ill also get 180 minutes of sun time! Please dont rain, please dont rain!



Bree - I so hope the weather cooperates with you!  All the swimming sounds wonderful and who doesn't love some time in the sun?!    Great job on your weight loss this week!

Well everyone, I have decided that my scale is evil and there is something wrong with it (again).  I did not run or work out this morning but I did do a bunch of house cleaning.  I also ate breakfast and a low fat brownie (wrote it down).  Weighed myself right before my bath...oh yeah folks...I will be clean when hubby comes home today - and now here is the important part...the scale shows that since this morning I have lost 3 pounds!  I hate that scale!  So, since I normally go by my later weigh in (based on the fact that I weigh in late at WW), I am going to report my weight as only a 1 pound gain for the week (this also seems more like what it should be).  Seriously, I have got to do something about my stupid scale.

It is now time to pack to for the cabin so I will be heading off until Sunday night.  I hope everyone has a happy, healthy weekend.  I am planning on swimming in the lake a whole lot because it is suppose to be in the 90s tomorrow!  

Later,
Jen


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> Surprisingly only up a pound this week!



Not as bad as you thought!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I can commit to getting back on track with my eating and exercise (not eating more than my PTs and running at least 32 miles this week.



Your running always amazes me!!!!  You are sooo good!



Connie96 said:


> And, yes, I did have a 1 pound gain for this week. I'm disappointed, but maybe it's just setting me up to have a great loss next week! :thumbsup And, I challenge you all to fight me for it!!



 You got it girl.  You've got a fight on your hands!



JOANNEL said:


> I am down 1.5. I wish it was more. I was really good with the eating and exercising, so I don't know what's up.



Remember, a loss is a loss, no matter how small!  And that's not small!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Great news I am down 2 lbs this week.  It is actually down from tuesday since I weighed in late due to my vacation.  I officially lost 20.6lbs.  I got to get my new clippie up!


You go girl!!!!! 



brinalyn530 said:


> To make things even more difficult (because that’s just the way I am!) the tattoo I designed that I’m getting in September includes a piece that goes on the back of my neck, I also bit the bullet and measured myself this morning for the first time.No one’s mentioned our earthquake yet so I’ll be the first.



Do you get many earthquakes in Maryland??????  Good for you measuring, I wish I had early on, I didn't start measuring until my weight loss slowed, and it would have been cool to have some big numbers to see.  And on the tattoo, all I can say is OUCH!!!  I'm a wuss, and that just sounds painful.  I am sure it will be beautiful, and you will wear it with style.  A ponytail style, maybe, but style. 




jenanderson said:


> Well everyone, I have decided that my scale is evil and there is something wrong with it (again).   Weighed myself right before my bath...oh yeah folks...I will be clean when hubby comes home today - and now here is the important part...the scale shows that since this morning I have lost 3 pounds! Jen



My weight can be down at least a pound by midday, especially with some exercise and water.  Sounds like the moving may have gotten rid of some salt???  Anyway, glad you can head to the cabin with a better outlook, and that you were finally able to have a bath!

Well, I feel like I have been in an alternate universe all day.  I think those 2 low calorie days combined with my run did bad things to me.  I was like a machine, eating everything in sight, then I had to take a nap.  Feeling a little fuzzy, but I have 1 hour to finish editing my ppt, shower and get out the door.  

I told DH to get fruit on the way home.  He must be scared of the screwdriver, because he came home with pineapple, watermelon, cantaloupe, strawberries, nectarines, oranges, and kiwis.   At least when I was eating everything in sight, it was fruit!

Have a great evening all!
Taryn


----------



## pjlla

Happy Friday friends!!  I have missed you all!!!!!

I KNOW I have been totally MIA around here lately and I'm sorry about that.  With summer swim practice/meets, plus the usual summer activities, things have been straight out crazy for me. And then, when I got a day at home, I totally crashed.  I'm feeling badly for "abandoning" you all here, but I am trying not to stress about finding computer time.  

The heat has really zapped me... I'm not even really keeping up around the house.  I feel like all I've done for a week is drive DD to swim, do laundry, eat, run, and drive DD to swim again!!  She had a 3 day meet at MIT last weekend (Fri, Sat, Sun)... combine that with a half day trip to the Boston Museum of Science on Saturday and a half day trip to Canobie Lake Park on Sunday, and I will just tell you I was an exhausted mess by Sunday night!!

I'm not even going to TRY and catch up on the many pages and QOTD that I have missed.  Please don't feel like I don't care about you all.... I truly do!!  But I'm just trying to keep my head above water right now and I feel like I don't have the time today to read back many pages.  

My weight loss has stalled and my exercise has been totally lackluster lately due to the extreme heat and humidity... that said, I haven't totally bailed on it.  I ran 4 mi and walked 1 mi yesterday in the morning humidity, did 30 minutes of arms/abs work on Wed, and ran 2 mi on Tuesday (would have been more, but the humidity just did me in!!).  I lost about half of my July 4th holiday weight gain, but am struggling to hit 130-131 again.  I have two more weigh-ins before our family lake vacation (where I notoriously gain lots of weight) and I am going to strive to hit 131 before we go... I can't go into that week being behind the 8 ball!!

Add a bit of real-life drama/complications to my busy life lately and it is no wonder I am feeling a bit dragged out.  We (DD and I) found a tiny flea-covered kitten in the road about 7 pm Monday night.  We took it home, fed it, and kept it in a box for the night.  I was planning to take it to my regular vet Tuesday morning.  Well, it wasn't looking good/healthy Tuesday when I got up, so rather than wait for my vet to open, I took it to the emergency clinic in Manchester at 7 am.  Well... $124.00 of exams and blood work later it was decided he wasn't healthy enough to treat any further (severe flea-induced anemia was the main problem) and I made the decision to euthanize the poor little kitty.  How is it that a cat we owned for only 12 hours can cost me $146!!??  I KNOW my normal vet would have cut me some slack on the cost, but this was the emergency vet clinic, so no mercy financially.  I think I took it harder than the kids.  Rather than pay over $100 for body disposal, I opted to take him home and bury him here... hot, sweaty day for digging a tiny grave.  

I felt bad burying him without really making him an official family member.  DD had chosen a name, but I had told her NOT to name him, in case of something like this happening.  But in the long run I was glad she gave him a name and he wasn't buried nameless... silly I suppose, but it made me feel better.  His name was Sox (he had four little white paws).

On top of that we have had three visits from the furnace man since Friday for hot water issues (really cold showers aren't any fun, even in the summer!).  No bill yet, but hopefully we don't end up paying for THREE emergency calls!!  And I ended up taking DD to the pediatrician's office this morning for sore throat.  Normally I'd let it go another day or two, but she has a swim meet tomorrow and I wanted to make sure she wasn't carrying strep... don't want to infect others at the meet!  No strep... she took an Advil, some Alavert, and a Benadryl and had a nap and feels better now.  

Sorry to drop here and rant a bit.  I have truly missed my friends here.  I think of all of you often. I hope your summers are going well and are drama-free (although I'm sure they are not!).  I'll try to make time over the weekend to do some catching up with you all here.     to my friends.........P


----------



## tigger813

pjlla said:


> Happy Friday friends!!  I have missed you all!!!!!
> 
> I KNOW I have been totally MIA around here lately and I'm sorry about that.  With summer swim practice/meets, plus the usual summer activities, things have been straight out crazy for me. And then, when I got a day at home, I totally crashed.  I'm feeling badly for "abandoning" you all here, but I am trying not to stress about finding computer time.
> 
> The heat has really zapped me... I'm not even really keeping up around the house.  I feel like all I've done for a week is drive DD to swim, do laundry, eat, run, and drive DD to swim again!!  She had a 3 day meet at MIT last weekend (Fri, Sat, Sun)... combine that with a half day trip to the Boston Museum of Science on Saturday and a half day trip to Canobie Lake Park on Sunday, and I will just tell you I was an exhausted mess by Sunday night!!
> 
> I'm not even going to TRY and catch up on the many pages and QOTD that I have missed.  Please don't feel like I don't care about you all.... I truly do!!  But I'm just trying to keep my head above water right now and I feel like I don't have the time today to read back many pages.
> 
> My weight loss has stalled and my exercise has been totally lackluster lately due to the extreme heat and humidity... that said, I haven't totally bailed on it.  I ran 4 mi and walked 1 mi yesterday in the morning humidity, did 30 minutes of arms/abs work on Wed, and ran 2 mi on Tuesday (would have been more, but the humidity just did me in!!).  I lost about half of my July 4th holiday weight gain, but am struggling to hit 130-131 again.  I have two more weigh-ins before our family lake vacation (where I notoriously gain lots of weight) and I am going to strive to hit 131 before we go... I can't go into that week being behind the 8 ball!!
> 
> Add a bit of real-life drama/complications to my busy life lately and it is no wonder I am feeling a bit dragged out.  We (DD and I) found a tiny flea-covered kitten in the road about 7 pm Monday night.  We took it home, fed it, and kept it in a box for the night.  I was planning to take it to my regular vet Tuesday morning.  Well, it wasn't looking good/healthy Tuesday when I got up, so rather than wait for my vet to open, I took it to the emergency clinic in Manchester at 7 am.  Well... $124.00 of exams and blood work later it was decided he wasn't healthy enough to treat any further (severe flea-induced anemia was the main problem) and I made the decision to euthanize the poor little kitty.  How is it that a cat we owned for only 12 hours can cost me $146!!??  I KNOW my normal vet would have cut me some slack on the cost, but this was the emergency vet clinic, so no mercy financially.  I think I took it harder than the kids.  Rather than pay over $100 for body disposal, I opted to take him home and bury him here... hot, sweaty day for digging a tiny grave.
> 
> I felt bad burying him without really making him an official family member.  DD had chosen a name, but I had told her NOT to name him, in case of something like this happening.  But in the long run I was glad she gave him a name and he wasn't buried nameless... silly I suppose, but it made me feel better.  His name was Sox (he had four little white paws).
> 
> On top of that we have had three visits from the furnace man since Friday for hot water issues (really cold showers aren't any fun, even in the summer!).  No bill yet, but hopefully we don't end up paying for THREE emergency calls!!  And I ended up taking DD to the pediatrician's office this morning for sore throat.  Normally I'd let it go another day or two, but she has a swim meet tomorrow and I wanted to make sure she wasn't carrying strep... don't want to infect others at the meet!  No strep... she took an Advil, some Alavert, and a Benadryl and had a nap and feels better now.
> 
> Sorry to drop here and rant a bit.  I have truly missed my friends here.  I think of all of you often. I hope your summers are going well and are drama-free (although I'm sure they are not!).  I'll try to make time over the weekend to do some catching up with you all here.     to my friends.........P



I knew there was a friend missing! Glad you checked in!

Ended up ordering pizza and subs for supper! Too hot to grill chicken. I'll be doing it in the morning before the heat hits! Brother, sister and their families are arriving around noon tomorrow. Gotta do some more shopping in the morning and take the girls to the library. Time for another drink! (I know, I'm really bad!)


----------



## LuvBaloo

First off - thanks Dona for coaching last week!
Thanks to Kathy for coaching this week!

I had a good day yesterday.  Interview seemed to go okay, and I should hear next week.  Its our summer festival in my town this weekend, and yesterday was wristband day for rides, so I took the girls down in the afternoon and we spent 4 hours going on a few rides which was mostly fun, except the Octopus left me so yucky feeling I came home and laid down, which made me feel old 

Jen - thanks for keeping the COW going.  Congrats to the winners and WORFIEDOODLES!

Rose - the sister trip sounds neat.  I think its cool that you are going to add a day to have one all by yourself.

Connie - glad to hear Friday is going better than Thurs

Dahly - congrats on the size change in your shorts!

Lisa - yuck! root canal twice just sounds horrible.

Taryn - you had me  reading about your DH!  Sometimes I get frustrated like that too.

Bree - enjoy your kid-free night!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> There has been a lot of talk the last couple of days of what we are doing wrong.  For today I want each of us to say one thing that we have done right.



I have got myself back to going to sleep at night instead of lying in bed thinking about all I have to do.
I have not quit the C25K.  (I haven't managed to do it all the time, but some is better than none )
I have joined soccer.
Overall there's lots to be positive about 




Connie96 said:


> I controlled the eating today, even though I didn't feel like it. I don't know how the weigh-in will go tomorrow, but I'm not feeling a loss right now. Maybe I'll get lucky?? (Hey, there's an idea! THAT burns calories, right?! )



 excellent plan for weightloss  



mikamah said:


> Friday qotd- It seems that many of us are struggling this week, and after reading yesterdays' responses to the qotd, we're all doing many positive things.  Whether you're happy with your weighin, or not, what is one thing you can commit to this week to either keep you on track, or help you get back on track?



I'm not thrilled with my weigh-in.  Another small gain.  Some is TOM, some is too many cookies.
This week I committ to getting more fresh fruit & veggies in the house, so that the healthy options for snacks are available and then I will eat them responsibly.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi all!
Connie and Pamela 

Lisa--hope the tooth is feeling ok. I am not a fan of the dentist.

Taryn--congrats on the loss.

Sorry for the short replies to everyone, it took me a while to catch up on reading all the posts, since I haven't been on since yesterday morning.

QOTD--Commit next week to more veggies. And QOTD--I am proud of a lot of stuff, but mostly how fit I am becoming.

Tomorrow is our long run--going for 10 miles. We're getting up at 5:30 to try to avoid some of the heat, so no adult beverages tonight. I really wanted one after work, but I knew I'd pay for it tomorrow.

I am soooooo glad my replacement starts Monday. I am exhausted from dealing with all the crud that I had to deal with this week. I am going on record as saying--I will NOT jobshare again. I train the new person Monday and Tuesday and Thursday start my new job. I'm probably going to be working Monday, Tuesday and Thursday. 

Yesterday was our staff retreat and I wanted to share a quote from the facilitator:
"Our assumptions about what we can and cannot do, hold us back more than anything else."
This really resonated with me.

As for the sister trip, thanks for all the comments. The drama is coming, though I think. It got brought up that maybe we should invite the 5th sister--the one who doesn't talk to me. There is such a long story there, but suffice it to say, it involves my nasty mom and a whole bunch of drama. Anyhow, when I saw the email about inviting her, I thought I was going to have a panic attack. I sat down and calmly wrote that, I was ok with it as long as it did not involve mom and that I was only going to be able to provide one room, so we'd have to come up with a way to get another room.  All day, I have been near tears and trying not to regret starting this whole thing. I also pointed out that Disney is my happy place, and I was not going to do drama there. I read the whole thing to Mike, and he said I was way more gracious than he thought I would  or should be. I miss my sisters and would love to see them, but we all have so much baggage from how horribly we were treated. The four of us (minus the one who doesn't talk to me) have great lives, but it seems like when we are together there is a lot of tension. Maybe most of that is normal sibling stuff. I know it's really terrible, but I keep thinking what if they change their minds about coming, then I can just invite some of my WISH friends to stay with me at BWV. Ok, sorry for the long post. It's been brewing all day, and I think I really just did need to cry a little about the whole thing. I guess I just get so sad, because I tried so hard to be good to my youngest sister, yet she still won't talk to me.  Ok sorry, for the book.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

It was a really busy day and I feel so far behind with the chit-chat. I want to reply to everyone, but I just don't have enough time. I had a very busy day at work and I am ready for bed. I will, however, summarize.

To all those reporting a loss this week and  to those struggling. I am a big gainer. I am up 7.5 pounds. I'm not sure how accurate that is, though. I know I gained, but that seems so illogical. Granted, I supposedly lost 7.5+ pounds overnight a few weeks ago, so I don't know. I use my Wii Fit+/balance board as a scale. I spent a lot of time trying to find a new scale this past week and I got so overwhelmed reading reviews. They were so mixed and I couldn't find a scale at Wal-Mart, so again, I just don't know. I am beginning to sound like a 2-year-old. I'll keep looking. Maybe Kohl's or Target?

Thanks to Donac for coaching this past week and to mikamah for coaching this week!

QOTD: I am going to commit to starting the morning off with some exercise and a healthy breakfast. I am also going to commit to drinking more water throughout the day instead of drinking lots of it at once.

COW part 2: We have a pool at our house. I swam for about 45 minutes tonight. I would have stayed in longer, but the sun was going down and it started to thunder.

Have a great weekend!

CC


----------



## Rose&Mike

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It was a really busy day and I feel so far behind with the chit-chat. I want to reply to everyone, but I just don't have enough time. I had a very busy day at work and I am ready for bed. I will, however, summarize.
> 
> To all those reporting a loss this week and  to those struggling. I am a big gainer. I am up 7.5 pounds. I'm not sure how accurate that is, though. I know I gained, but that seems so illogical. Granted, I supposedly lost 7.5+ pounds overnight a few weeks ago, so I don't know. I use my Wii Fit+/balance board as a scale. I spent a lot of time trying to find a new scale this past week and I got so overwhelmed reading reviews. They were so mixed and I couldn't find a scale at Wal-Mart, so again, I just don't know. I am beginning to sound like a 2-year-old. I'll keep looking. Maybe Kohl's or Target?
> 
> Thanks to Donac for coaching this past week and to mikamah for coaching this week!
> 
> QOTD: I am going to commit to starting the morning off with some exercise and a healthy breakfast. I am also going to commit to drinking more water throughout the day instead of drinking lots of it at once.
> 
> COW part 2: We have a pool at our house. I swam for about 45 minutes tonight. I would have stayed in longer, but the sun was going down and it started to thunder.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> CC



CC--I have a glass Taylor scale from target that seems pretty consistent. It was a little weird this morning, but I think it might need new batteries. It was within a pound or two of my doctor's scale. I will say, be prepared for whatever number you see on a new scale. I got a new scale during the last challenge and had to add either 6 or 8 (can't remember) pounds back into my weight, that's how off my old scale was. HTH.

Thanks to Dona and Kathy

Taryn--FWIW, I think the occasional low cal day is ok, but I try to avoid doing it more than a day in a row. I also try to avoid it on the day before a run or hard exercise. I don't want dinner tonight, but I'm going to eat, because I want to have a good run in the morning. I have found that too few calories stalls my weight loss, and I feel cruddy. Most of the time when I start tracking cause I feel like something is off, I find I'm not getting enough calories. It sounds like you have already figured all this out, but just thought I'd let you know I had the same experience. I have found that what I eat/ drink the day before really effects my exercise the next day.
Rose


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Ok, as I told *Tracey*, we are off to Patriot Place -- it's a complex with shopping, dining, the Patriots Hall of Fame, etc., even a cranberry bog trail. I'm looking forward to checking it out. Not getting much done at home, but I will make time for that 20 minutes of exercise later, even if I have to bribe dh to walk with me after everyone else is settled.
> 
> I don't know what I'll have for lunch -- yesterday at L. L. Bean we went to a restaurant and I had a hummus appetizer as my lunch. It came with pitas, tomatoes and cucumbers, and I was pleasantly full. I probably ruined it later with a chicken salad sub, but I was proud I did well for that meal. I'd better finish getting ready so we can leave -- I think we have about an hour to drive.


Patriot place sounds cool. I didn't realize there was a patriots hall of fame, i just thought it was a big mall/movie place.  Nice job on the lunch in freeport, every smart meal choice does make a difference.  Hope you had fun today.



Connie96 said:


> I am committing to exercising more regularly (6 or 7 days). And... I'm gonna pull a Babe Ruth and call my shot. *I AM GOING TO MAKE AN APPEARANCE IN THE NEXT WEEK'S TOP TEN BIGGEST LOSERS.*  And, I challenge you all to fight me for it!!
> THIS is going to be a GOOD week.


Love it!!  YOu are going to be a biggest loser, I can tell, but I'm going to try and join you in the top 10!! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did fairly well this week and got right back on the wagon after vacation which I dont think I have ever done before.  Vacation or "goal time lines" once reached is usually where I stop and head back to chubby land.  This time I didnt let it happen which I was proud of.


Nice job getting right back on after vacation.  I've found that makes a huge difference. 



JOANNEL said:


> I am down 1.5. I wish it was more. I was really good with the eating and exercising, so I don't know what's up. I am really worried about the next two weeks since I will be traveling. We are going to Quebec from the 22-27th to see my DH's mother, then I am going to San Antonio is see my youngest from the 29th-2nd. He is back from Germany for a two month school. I couldn't stand it that he was so close and I wasn't going to see him until Labor Day!!


Congats on your loss!!  From a relative maintainer lately, 1.5 looks really good to me.  I think it's so helpful to make a healthy plan for vacations and even if you sway from it and don't do all the healthy things you want to, you have it in your mind, and will make some healthy choices while away.  It will be so nice to visit with your son.  How long has he been in germany? 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Great news I am down 2 lbs this week.  It is actually down from tuesday since I weighed in late due to my vacation.   I officially lost 20.6lbs.  I got to get my new clippie up!


WHoo hooooo!!!!!  That clippie looks marvelous on you!!  YOu are so inspiring me.  When we started this challenge, I thought I'm not too far behind you, and we were in a similar, but you have sailed into onederland and I need to start kicking my butt and follow you.  Nice work, Lindsay. 



brinalyn530 said:


> I actually had a pretty good week, lost 1 pound which isn’t a lot, but it's my lowest weight this challenge so I’m pretty happy with it. I also bit the bullet and measured myself this morning for the first time. It wasn’t pretty, I’m actually embarrassed and ashamed that I let myself get so out of control – that hit me even more with the measuring than the scale did when I was at my heaviest. But the good news is that it was extremely motivating in an “I don’t ever want to see those numbers again” way.
> 
> No one’s mentioned our earthquake yet so I’ll be the first. This morning at around 5 am, there was a 3.7 earthquake centered in the town my mom lives in, which is about nine miles from my house. It woke me up, but it was so mild I honestly thought it was the neighbor falling out of bed! I just rolled right over and went back to sleep, then I checked facebook when I got up and that’s all everybody was talking about – so funny!


Congrats on your loss!!  A pound gone is a pound gone, and congrats on your new low!!! 
How interesting about the earthquake.  We had one once that I felt when michael was a baby.  I was feeding him and I saw our reflections move back and forth in the tv screen, and the curtains move, and thought something was happening in the building, until I saw on the news that it was a mild earthquake.  Weird feeling.



jenanderson said:


> Well everyone, I have decided that my scale is evil and there is something wrong with it (again).  I did not run or work out this morning but I did do a bunch of house cleaning.  I also ate breakfast and a low fat brownie (wrote it down).  Weighed myself right before my bath...oh yeah folks...I will be clean when hubby comes home today - and now here is the important part...the scale shows that since this morning I have lost 3 pounds!  I hate that scale!  So, since I normally go by my later weigh in (based on the fact that I weigh in late at WW), I am going to report my weight as only a 1 pound gain for the week (this also seems more like what it should be).  Seriously, I have got to do something about my stupid scale.
> 
> It is now time to pack to for the cabin so I will be heading off until Sunday night.  I hope everyone has a happy, healthy weekend.  I am planning on swimming in the lake a whole lot because it is suppose to be in the 90s tomorrow!
> 
> Later,
> Jen


Glad to see that scale smartened up.  I hate the head games the scales play with us, or we with them.  I did my weight, and then spent some time in the bathroom this morning, thinking I'll be lighter, and it was exactly the same.  I felt ripped off.  Enjoy your weekend, it's going to be another hot one here too.



flipflopmom said:


> I told DH to get fruit on the way home.  He must be scared of the screwdriver, because he came home with pineapple, watermelon, cantaloupe, strawberries, nectarines, oranges, and kiwis.   At least when I was eating everything in sight, it was fruit!






pjlla said:


> I'm not even going to TRY and catch up on the many pages and QOTD that I have missed.  Please don't feel like I don't care about you all.... I truly do!!  But I'm just trying to keep my head above water right now and I feel like I don't have the time today to read back many pages.
> 
> Add a bit of real-life drama/complications to my busy life lately and it is no wonder I am feeling a bit dragged out.  We (DD and I) found a tiny flea-covered kitten in the road about 7 pm Monday night.  We took it home, fed it, and kept it in a box for the night.  I was planning to take it to my regular vet Tuesday morning.  Well, it wasn't looking good/healthy Tuesday when I got up, so rather than wait for my vet to open, I took it to the emergency clinic in Manchester at 7 am.  Well... $124.00 of exams and blood work later it was decided he wasn't healthy enough to treat any further (severe flea-induced anemia was the main problem) and I made the decision to euthanize the poor little kitty.  How is it that a cat we owned for only 12 hours can cost me $146!!??  I KNOW my normal vet would have cut me some slack on the cost, but this was the emergency vet clinic, so no mercy financially.  I think I took it harder than the kids.  Rather than pay over $100 for body disposal, I opted to take him home and bury him here... hot, sweaty day for digging a tiny grave.
> 
> I felt bad burying him without really making him an official family member.  DD had chosen a name, but I had told her NOT to name him, in case of something like this happening.  But in the long run I was glad she gave him a name and he wasn't buried nameless... silly I suppose, but it made me feel better.  His name was Sox (he had four little white paws).


Hi Pamela.  We have missed you.  I hope the craziness get better soon.  How sad about the kitty.    We all seem to be having those weeks and days without enough time to come here and catch up, but we're always welcomed back whenever there time to pop on.  We are so lucky to have such a great group here. 



LuvBaloo said:


> I had a good day yesterday.  Interview seemed to go okay, and I should hear next week.  Its our summer festival in my town this weekend, and yesterday was wristband day for rides, so I took the girls down in the afternoon and we spent 4 hours going on a few rides which was mostly fun, except the Octopus left me so yucky feeling I came home and laid down, which made me feel old
> 
> I have got myself back to going to sleep at night instead of lying in bed thinking about all I have to do.
> I have not quit the C25K.  (I haven't managed to do it all the time, but some is better than none )
> I have joined soccer.
> Overall there's lots to be positive about
> 
> 
> I'm not thrilled with my weigh-in.  Another small gain.  Some is TOM, some is too many cookies.
> This week I committ to getting more fresh fruit & veggies in the house, so that the healthy options for snacks are available and then I will eat them responsibly.


Glad the interview went well.  That is a very positive and active list you have there, and I love your goal for this week.  We've done the gain and lose thing together before, so lets commit to a loss next week.    



jenanderson said:


> *Here are the top numbers for the COW
> 
> 26 points
> keenercam
> 
> 27 points
> connie96
> donac
> flipflopmom
> 
> 
> 28 points
> Wofriedoodles
> 
> 
> A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!
> 
> New to the COW….PRIZES!
> Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about your new exercise).  If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!
> 
> PART 1 WINNER =  flipflopmom
> PART 2 WINNER = donac
> *


*Congrats to all you top cow participants, and Taryn and Dona, you'll  love your prizes!!!



tigger813 said:



			Mikamah-It's nice having them here but difficult at the same time. I feel like Mom's watching everything I do and at some points driving me crazy! They are here for a total of 7 weeks this trip! An extra week due to Dad's oral surgery next Thursday! My routine has been completely thrown off and I have gained again because I can't do my WATP everyday like I usually do. I am walking but I need the extra boost from Leslie and miss my handweights!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that is a long time, and I can imagine it could be very stressful at times.  You are doing a great job, keeping you and them all busy and active.  I think you're doing awesome, and I know if my mom had stayed with me for that long, I probably would have been drinking a lot more. Loved her to pieces, but it would have been hard to live together.  I bet the exercise really helps.  That is a great goal. 



flipflopmom said:



			I was thinking last night that for me, running is a little like childbirth.  While you are doing it, it's the worst thing in the world (for me anyway) and then immediately afterwards I am "that wasn't so bad, why didn't I go longer, I feel great!"
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean.  I feel like I must look like I am dying and am surprized that noone calls 911 for me, but as I head back toward my house, I feel so good and proud that I was out there.  I wouldn't say I like to run, but I like how it makes me feel after.


flipflopmom said:



 I'm down 6 pounds this week, and finally back to pre-WDW weight.  It all just clicked this week.  I think 6 is a little extreme in some ways, and those two 800ish calorie days probably contributed also, but getting moving again was the catalyst!
		
Click to expand...

Whoo hoo!!!!!  that is awesome!!!!!!



jenanderson said:



			It will be a busy day around here.  I have a huge list of housework to do with the kids, we need to pack for the cabin and I need to get my bath taken!    I will be on and off most of the day until we leave later tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you got your bath in.



Rose&Mike said:



			As for the sister trip, thanks for all the comments. The drama is coming, though I think. It got brought up that maybe we should invite the 5th sister--the one who doesn't talk to me. There is such a long story there, but suffice it to say, it involves my nasty mom and a whole bunch of drama. Anyhow, when I saw the email about inviting her, I thought I was going to have a panic attack. I sat down and calmly wrote that, I was ok with it as long as it did not involve mom and that I was only going to be able to provide one room, so we'd have to come up with a way to get another room.  All day, I have been near tears and trying not to regret starting this whole thing. I also pointed out that Disney is my happy place, and I was not going to do drama there. I read the whole thing to Mike, and he said I was way more gracious than he thought I would  or should be. I miss my sisters and would love to see them, but we all have so much baggage from how horribly we were treated. The four of us (minus the one who doesn't talk to me) have great lives, but it seems like when we are together there is a lot of tension. Maybe most of that is normal sibling stuff. I know it's really terrible, but I keep thinking what if they change their minds about coming, then I can just invite some of my WISH friends to stay with me at BWV. Ok, sorry for the long post. It's been brewing all day, and I think I really just did need to cry a little about the whole thing. I guess I just get so sad, because I tried so hard to be good to my youngest sister, yet she still won't talk to me.  Ok sorry, for the book.
		
Click to expand...

  So sorry about the drama.  It must be so difficult, but you have come so far with your running, and should be able to celebrate with whoever you want to. I hope things all work out for your trip.


cclovesdis said:



			I am up 7.5 pounds. I'm not sure how accurate that is, though. I know I gained, but that seems so illogical. Granted, I supposedly lost 7.5+ pounds overnight a few weeks ago, so I don't know. I use my Wii Fit+/balance board as a scale. I spent a lot of time trying to find a new scale this past week and I got so overwhelmed reading reviews. They were so mixed and I couldn't find a scale at Wal-Mart, so again, I just don't know. I am beginning to sound like a 2-year-old. I'll keep looking. Maybe Kohl's or Target?
		
Click to expand...

wow, that sounds crazy and untrue.  You've been doing a great job, and I hope you can get a new scale that will work for you.  Plus, with the sodium issues you were having, maybe some of it has to do with that, though I think you'd be able to feel if you had gained 7.5 pounds of fluid.  I got my scale at target, and it's a taylor.  Other than the fact I'm not losing, I like it, and that's my own fault.

Have a nice evening everyone.*


----------



## tigger813

DH and I just finished rubbing the ribs for tomorrow! Also having steak tips and potato salad and a lot of other unhealthy but yummy stuff! 

Hoping to sleep in a bit in the morning but also get in a walk at some point.


Good night friends! I need to go clean up my bedroom and also try on my new bras that arrived today! I think I'm still waiting on one more to arrive! It'll be good to get rid of all the old ones that fit funny!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> As for the sister trip, thanks for all the comments. The drama is coming, though I think. It got brought up that maybe we should invite the 5th sister--the one who doesn't talk to me. There is such a long story there, but suffice it to say, it involves my nasty mom and a whole bunch of drama. Anyhow, when I saw the email about inviting her, I thought I was going to have a panic attack. I sat down and calmly wrote that, I was ok with it as long as it did not involve mom and that I was only going to be able to provide one room, so we'd have to come up with a way to get another room.  All day, I have been near tears and trying not to regret starting this whole thing. I also pointed out that Disney is my happy place, and I was not going to do drama there. I read the whole thing to Mike, and he said I was way more gracious than he thought I would  or should be. I miss my sisters and would love to see them, but we all have so much baggage from how horribly we were treated. The four of us (minus the one who doesn't talk to me) have great lives, but it seems like when we are together there is a lot of tension. Maybe most of that is normal sibling stuff. I know it's really terrible, but I keep thinking what if they change their minds about coming, then I can just invite some of my WISH friends to stay with me at BWV. Ok, sorry for the long post. It's been brewing all day, and I think I really just did need to cry a little about the whole thing. I guess I just get so sad, because I tried so hard to be good to my youngest sister, yet she still won't talk to me.  Ok sorry, for the book.
> 
> Have a nice evening.



I know you must be having a rough time dealing with this stress.  I really hope it all pulls through for you and your sister and that you can some how mend your relationship.  Maybe disney would be the answer.


I did so good this week.  I ran a few nights, drank water, did not go over daily ww points, and then tonight I ate a cheese steak and onion rings.  What was I thinking.  I guess its good I had my 35 extra flex points.  I feel pretty gross after eating it but at the time it sure tasted good.  well back on track in the a.m.


----------



## pinkle

I just don't get it!!!!! My weight once again did not budge.  This week i have not had more than 1100 calories a day and i have ran 3km 3 times  and walked 4 km 3 times, I drink water..........what gives??????


----------



## flipflopmom

pjlla said:


> Sorry to drop here and rant a bit.  I have truly missed my friends here.  I think of all of you often. I hope your summers are going well and are drama-free (although I'm sure they are not!).  I'll try to make time over the weekend to do some catching up with you all here.



Pamela - I've thought of you often this week!  I miss you when you are not around, but I understand completely.  So sorry about the cat.  What a wonderful person you are for caring, though.  Hope the furnace is back in working condition, and DD is completely mended.  Understand about the humidity, it got me yesterday and turned a 5M run into 3 miles in a hurry!  Sounds like you are doing well exercising, though.  Good luck at getting to where you want to be before the big lake vacation!  I had to  at the drama free.  I had a page epistle on drama the other day.  But it's all good!  Stop in when you can!  



LuvBaloo said:


> I had a good day yesterday.  Interview seemed to go okay, and I should hear next week.


You really did have a lot of positives for the week.  Lots to be happy about. Good plan on getting the good stuff in the house!  Have I said thanks lately for being weight keeper?  It's amazing what you do, and we couldn't do it without you.  One of your positives should be that you are an integral part of these challenges, thereby helping lots of people towards a healthier life!



Rose&Mike said:


> Tomorrow is our long run--going for 10 miles. We're getting up at 5:30 to try to avoid some of the heat, so no adult beverages tonight. "Our assumptions about what we can and cannot do, hold us back more than anything else."
> 
> I also pointed out that Disney is my happy place, and I was not going to do drama there. I read the whole thing to Mike, and he said I was way more gracious than he thought I would  or should be. I miss my sisters and would love to see them, but we all have so much baggage from how horribly we were treated.  I guess I just get so sad, because I tried so hard to be good to my youngest sister, yet she still won't talk to me.



Not sure what time zone you are in, but it's almost 6 here, so you might be running.  Good luck, it's already close to 80 here with 95% humidity.   Sounds like you prepared physically, just take it slow.  Thanks for the quote.  I remember about 4 months ago telling a friend that my ideal weight is in the 145-150 range, and I just didn't think I could get there.  Well, I'm not yet, but only 12 lbs from 150.  I'm going to assume that I can!

As for the sister stuff - you have all had sooo much to deal with.  There is no wonder there is tension there.  As a baby of the family, I know there are a lot of characteristics of immaturity and selfishnes that I have to fight.  Maybe one day she will come around, but ultimately, that is her decision.  I think you were dead on with saying that if she comes, THEY will need to figure out another room and split the cost, maybe that will be the "drama" room, and you can be in your happy place.  In the end, you have to make your decisions that GIVE YOU PEACE, and let the chips fall where they fall.  You are so strong now, don't let this get you to an unhappy place.  And finally, , as I  know how hard this has to be for you.  And remember what Eleanor Roosevelt said, "No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."  Don't give her, your mom, or your other sister's permission to beat you down.




cclovesdis said:


> I am up 7.5 pounds.  Granted, I supposedly lost 7.5+ pounds overnight a few weeks ago, so I don't know.  I am also going to commit to drinking more water throughout the day instead of drinking lots of it at once.


 hon.  I think the sodium increase may be catching up?  Or definitely the scale. Especially since it is telling you weird things a couple of weeks in a row.  Do you weigh daily?  Is the jump all at once?   I think drinking water throughout the day would also help!  Whatever the reason, stick to making the best choices you can, regardless of what the scale says, and you will have rewards, I promise!



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--FWIW, I think the occasional low cal day is ok, but I try to avoid doing it more than a day in a row. I also try to avoid it on the day before a run or hard exercise. I don't want dinner tonight, but I'm going to eat, because I want to have a good run in the morning. I have found that too few calories stalls my weight loss, and I feel cruddy.


Thanks for taking the time to answer.  Spark has been giving me a message about my exercise being more and to edit it, that too big of calorie deficit will hurt my weight loss goals, and I have read about the "starvation mode" thing, but the weirdest thing is that when I am in my 1200-1500 calorie range, I seem to either not lose or gain, but if I stick to 1000-1100, I lose.  I'm not sure what my body thinks anymore.  But thanks for the BTDT, I think I need to remember that running is something that your body has to be prepared for, with fuel and sleep, and if I want to be successful with it, I have to fuel it.



tigger813 said:


> Good night friends! I need to go clean up my bedroom and also try on my new bras that arrived today! I think I'm still waiting on one more to arrive! It'll be good to get rid of all the old ones that fit funny!


Isn't it amazing that as our bodies change, we need all sorts of new stuff! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> tonight I ate a cheese steak and onion rings.:


Know what you mean girl, know what you mean.



pinkle said:


> I just don't get it!!!!! My weight once again did not budge.  This week i have not had more than 1100 calories a day and i have ran 3km 3 times  and walked 4 km 3 times, I drink water..........what gives?????



Just throwing this out there.  Have you tried actually upping your calories?  Rose and I were just talking about this, but maybe 1100 is too little for your body, and it's holding on to everything for fear it won't get enough?  Can you tell a difference in your clothes?  Maybe it's a change from fat to muscle, which won't show on the scale?


Morning everyone.  Class last night was a waste of time.  We presented our powerpoints, it took 3 hours!  Hello? We didn't really learn much.  She should have had us do these in groups so the presentations wouldn't take as long.  How many different ways can you say "families need to be involved, read to your kids, etc.??"

Well, the trend of eating all day continued.  Granted, I had made GREAT choices, and was sitting at 1000 calories when I got home.  I think I ate half a watermelon yesterday.   BUT I mentioned to DH that I was hungry and that some buffalo wings sounded good.  I was in the mood for spicy!  It was 9pm, so I was just talking. Called mom to chat, and he disappeared. 15 minutes later he comes in the door with cheesy bread, buffalo wings, and fried wontons??????????  *Where's that screwdriver*?  I ended up eating 4 buffalo wings, 2 small pieces of cheesy bread, and a wonton.  Not terribly bad, and would have been fine, actually, about 5 hours before and I had planned for it!........  NOT AT 9:30 at night!

I am really going to have to watch myself this week.  Can you tell I have PMS??   My REALISTIC goal for the week is actually only a 1 lb loss, after a big one last week and TOM arriving. Of course, I would love a 3lb loss  If I don't watch, I'll have a gain.  

Off to work on my class stuff, do a little 30 days Shred, shower, and class.  

Have a great day everyone.  Remember that feeling on Monday am when you've overdone the weekend before you eat.  Yesterday's success and not so great choices are done, regardless, make today count.  Is the food worth it?  An overindulged child turns into a brat, an overindulged body turns into fat!

Taryn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Have a great day everyone.  Remember that feeling on Monday am when you've overdone the weekend before you eat.  Yesterday's success and not so great choices are done, regardless, make today count.  Is the food worth it?  An overindulged child turns into a brat, an overindulged body turns into fat!
> 
> Taryn



Love the quote taryn....so true!  Enjoy your saturday and I hope your screwdriver use stays at a minimum.....


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did so good this week.  I ran a few nights, drank water, did not go over daily ww points, and then tonight I ate a cheese steak and onion rings.  What was I thinking.  I guess its good I had my 35 extra flex points.  I feel pretty gross after eating it but at the time it sure tasted good.  well back on track in the a.m.


That's what those flex points are there for.  I just wish that gross feeling after I've overdone it would stay fresh in my mind before the next time I do it and stop me from doing it again and again. 


tigger813 said:


> DH and I just finished rubbing the ribs for tomorrow!


Now Tracey, this sounds like it could have been a fun time.



pinkle said:


> I just don't get it!!!!! My weight once again did not budge.  This week i have not had more than 1100 calories a day and i have ran 3km 3 times  and walked 4 km 3 times, I drink water..........what gives??????


I agree with Taryn, and wonder if you need more calories, especially on the day's you're getting in all that exercise.  I've also heard that mixing up your calorie amounts daily, having a higher calorie day and then lower calorie day can help keep the metabolism up.


flipflopmom said:


> Have I said thanks lately for being weight keeper?  It's amazing what you do, and we couldn't do it without you.  One of your positives should be that you are an integral part of these challenges, thereby helping lots of people towards a healthier life!


I totally agree on this.  I sometimes have trouble finding the time to get here and read and post, and every week you so generously take care of all that you do. We are so lucky to have you, Shannon.



flipflopmom said:


> BUT I mentioned to DH that I was hungry and that some buffalo wings sounded good.  I was in the mood for spicy!  It was 9pm, so I was just talking. Called mom to chat, and he disappeared. 15 minutes later he comes in the door with cheesy bread, buffalo wings, and fried wontons??????????  *Where's that screwdriver*?  I ended up eating 4 buffalo wings, 2 small pieces of cheesy bread, and a wonton.  Not terribly bad, and would have been fine, actually, about 5 hours before and I had planned for it!........  NOT AT 9:30 at night!
> 
> I am really going to have to watch myself this week.  Can you tell I have PMS??   My REALISTIC goal for the week is actually only a 1 lb loss, after a big one last week and TOM arriving. Of course, I would love a 3lb loss  If I don't watch, I'll have a gain.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  Remember that feeling on Monday am when you've overdone the weekend before you eat.  Yesterday's success and not so great choices are done, regardless, make today count.  Is the food worth it?  An overindulged child turns into a brat, an overindulged body turns into fat!
> 
> Taryn


Ah, that wondeful husband that so sweetly brought home 8 different kinds of fruit earlier this week, is so trying to make his woman happy.   Remember the fruit before you jab him too hard with that screwdriver.  Great quote!

I was going to run/walk with michael while he scootered this morning, but he was a little whiney and wanted to ride his bike instead, so since I really wanted to get my 3rd run/walk in this week, we rode to the park with the walking track, and then he rode around while I ran/walked 2 miles, and then we rode some more, so all in all we were out moving for 95 minutes.  The exercise is so good for my head, and the whines seem to have him left too.  I'm tracking every bite too, so am on track to have a successful week.   I'm on call today and tomorrow from 7a-7p, but the doc on is one who will call you several hours ahead of when he wants to do a procedure, so I feel like I have a lot of freedom today.  I'm going to do some cleaning, and organziing for a yard sale next weekend, weather permitting.


----------



## mikamah

Saturday qotd- What is your favorite, healthy summer meal ?

I like to make a big salad, and add grilled steak or chicken to it, or I'll grill meat with zuchinni and red potatoe that I'll par-cook in the microwave, slice in half and brush with a little olive oil and salt/pepper and brown them on the grill.


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> Saturday qotd- What is your favorite, healthy summer meal ?
> 
> I like to make a big salad, and add grilled steak or chicken to it, or I'll grill meat with zuchinni and red potatoe that I'll par-cook in the microwave, slice in half and brush with a little olive oil and salt/pepper and brown them on the grill.



That sounds tasty!  I definitely like the grill too...some chicken or swordfish or shark or shrimp.  

We leave a week from Monday for vacation so I'm definitely sticking to calories this week so I don't puff up and my wedding ring doesn't fit!  Walked 2 miles this morning 

Had the strangest dream about my mom last night...I have been feeling guilty about her death recently, for the past few months, thinking if I had done this or insisted she do that she'd still be alive.  Well in my dream my mom was there and then I got this strong almost painful warm feeling in my chest and I couldn't think of anything...when I would try to focus I'd lose my thoughts, so I said "Mom?  Are you trying to tell me something?"  And she said "blame." And then "don't" so I said "it's not my fault?" and then the pain went away and it was just this fabulous warmth and happiness.  I just wanted to share.


----------



## tigger813

Checking in for first and last time for the day! Siblings should be arriving shortly. I've been running around like a crazy woman all morning. Been to Kohl's, Market Basket, transfer station, library. Grilling chicken for our spicy chicken dip we like to eat and put up our two canopy tents. Ate a Special K bar for breakfast as well as half a cookies and cream pop tart. Drinking a Cherry Zero for the energy.

Back to work. Stayed up late last night so slept in kind of this morning. And of course, a Saturday I'm not available someone wants a massage. Can't do it when I have 13 people at my house!

Enjoy your weekend! I'll either check in late tonight or tomorrow morning before we sit outside and watch the triathlon that runs by our house!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> Saturday qotd- What is your favorite, healthy summer meal ?



*Kathy* -- I am with you, something off the grill and a great salad -- for me it's salmon with a bit of olive oil and some salmon spice. It is amazing -- delicious, filling, and so yummy! I like to finish my meal with fresh berries and angel food cake. Very light on those hot summer nights!

Patriots Place was good -- definitely not a huge mall, but enough for a day trip. We spent some time in the Bass Pro Shop and I'm proud to say I got outdoor exercise (I believe that's *Cow Part 2)* on the cranberry bog trail. We ate lunch at Red Robin. This was the first time I"ve eaten in one, but I had seen the commercials. Not bad, and very family friendly. 

Today is my dad's last day here. My dh took him over to the local flea market (not my idea of a good time, but ), and then I'm not sure what we'll do other than hang out in the back yard today. We might go out for dinner, or we might just use the grill. It's really hot, and getting dressed to go out seems like a lot of work...I'm in my swimsuit and I will probably stay that way. Tomorrow I plan to hit my workout and eating plan with a veangance. 

I think I forgot to thank *Dona* for coaching last week, and thank *Kathy* for this week! 

Everyone have an awesome Saturday! 

Maria


----------



## mikamah

jennz said:


> Had the strangest dream about my mom last night...I have been feeling guilty about her death recently, for the past few months, thinking if I had done this or insisted she do that she'd still be alive.  Well in my dream my mom was there and then I got this strong almost painful warm feeling in my chest and I couldn't think of anything...when I would try to focus I'd lose my thoughts, so I said "Mom?  Are you trying to tell me something?"  And she said "blame." And then "don't" so I said "it's not my fault?" and then the pain went away and it was just this fabulous warmth and happiness.  I just wanted to share.


Wow, what an amazing dream and message from your mom. It give me hope that she is sending you a sign, and one day you will be with her again.  
Thank you for sharing, and for the cry. (it's a good one)


----------



## Worfiedoodles

jennz said:


> Had the strangest dream about my mom last night...I have been feeling guilty about her death recently, for the past few months, thinking if I had done this or insisted she do that she'd still be alive.  Well in my dream my mom was there and then I got this strong almost painful warm feeling in my chest and I couldn't think of anything...when I would try to focus I'd lose my thoughts, so I said "Mom?  Are you trying to tell me something?"  And she said "blame." And then "don't" so I said "it's not my fault?" and then the pain went away and it was just this fabulous warmth and happiness.  I just wanted to share.



Oh wow, I know the feeling you have. I felt like I should have been there when my mom took a turn for the worse, when she could have hopefully understood when I said goodbye.  The guilt and remorse we feel as daughters is rarely founded in anything logical or right, it's just we feel we should have been able to "fix" somehow -- and unfortunately, there are some things we cannot. I hope you keep that warmth and happiness in your heart. Your mom wants you to know she only feels unbelieveable love for you -- just like you do! 

Maria


----------



## jennz

Thanks Kathy and Maria   After I wrote this I  almost deleted it since it was so personal, but I hit post and exited quickly instead.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jennz said:


> Had the strangest dream about my mom last night...I have been feeling guilty about her death recently, for the past few months, thinking if I had done this or insisted she do that she'd still be alive.  Well in my dream my mom was there and then I got this strong almost painful warm feeling in my chest and I couldn't think of anything...when I would try to focus I'd lose my thoughts, so I said "Mom?  Are you trying to tell me something?"  And she said "blame." And then "don't" so I said "it's not my fault?" and then the pain went away and it was just this fabulous warmth and happiness.  I just wanted to share.



thanks for sharing its weird how dreams like these happen.  I hope it gives you some closure to know that your mom still loves you and Im sure she does not hold you accountable for anything.  



tigger813 said:


> Checking in for first and last time for the day! Siblings should be arriving shortly. I've been running around like a crazy woman all morning. Been to Kohl's, Market Basket, transfer station, library. Grilling chicken for our spicy chicken dip we like to eat and put up our two canopy tents. Ate a Special K bar for breakfast as well as half a cookies and cream pop tart. Drinking a Cherry Zero for the energy.
> 
> Back to work. Stayed up late last night so slept in kind of this morning. And of course, a Saturday I'm not available someone wants a massage. Can't do it when I have 13 people at my house!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend! I'll either check in late tonight or tomorrow morning before we sit outside and watch the triathlon that runs by our house!



Sounds like a fun day.  It pays to do all the work in the morning, now hopefully you can sit relax and enjoy your family the rest of the day.  Watching the triatholon sounds like fun too!

I am having a pretty boring saturday.  My dh was at a conference yesterday and got home around lunch time today.  This morning my 3 yr old woke up complaining of his belly hurting.  He vomited 3x and was just laying around whining.  Then after a few hours he got up and has been playing ever since like nothing happened.  Its a little strange.  I am taking it easy on what he drinks and trying not to let him eat to much.  Hopefully it was just a quick bug.  

I on the other hand cant get full today.  I keep picking and picking at stuff.  I am going to try not to eat anything except dinner tonight.  I am making a chicken broccoli cheese braid.  Its reduced fat crescent rolls spread out, with a mixture of chopped chicken breast, onion, ff cheddar cheese, garlic, salt and pepper mixed with a small amt of ff mayo in the middle.  Then you cut the crescent rolls into strips and lay it over the mixture one side after the other which makes it look like a braid.  You bake and eat. Yummy!  

My 5yr old is at the movies w my parents seeing dispecable me.  So its quiet around here right now.  I hope everyone else is enjoying there weekend.  I really want to run later but I dont know if I can take the heat.  Its in the mid to high 90's and very humid today.  

QOTD- I love to make anything on the grill.  Usually we do chicken breasts.  I will sometimes just do a salad or corn on the cob with a small amt of butter.  I dont get too fancy in the summer anymore since we have to cook quickly for the boys.


----------



## Rose&Mike

flipflopmom said:


> Not sure what time zone you are in, but it's almost 6 here, so you might be running.  Good luck, it's already close to 80 here with 95% humidity.   Sounds like you prepared physically, just take it slow.  Thanks for the quote.  I remember about 4 months ago telling a friend that my ideal weight is in the 145-150 range, and I just didn't think I could get there.  Well, I'm not yet, but only 12 lbs from 150.  I'm going to assume that I can!
> 
> As for the sister stuff - you have all had sooo much to deal with.  There is no wonder there is tension there.  As a baby of the family, I know there are a lot of characteristics of immaturity and selfishnes that I have to fight.  Maybe one day she will come around, but ultimately, that is her decision.  I think you were dead on with saying that if she comes, THEY will need to figure out another room and split the cost, maybe that will be the "drama" room, and you can be in your happy place.  In the end, you have to make your decisions that GIVE YOU PEACE, and let the chips fall where they fall.  You are so strong now, don't let this get you to an unhappy place.  And finally, , as I  know how hard this has to be for you.  And remember what Eleanor Roosevelt said, "No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."  Don't give her, your mom, or your other sister's permission to beat you down.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer.  Spark has been giving me a message about my exercise being more and to edit it, that too big of calorie deficit will hurt my weight loss goals, and I have read about the "starvation mode" thing, but the weirdest thing is that when I am in my 1200-1500 calorie range, I seem to either not lose or gain, but if I stick to 1000-1100, I lose.  I'm not sure what my body thinks anymore.  But thanks for the BTDT, I think I need to remember that running is something that your body has to be prepared for, with fuel and sleep, and if I want to be successful with it, I have to fuel it.
> 
> 
> Well, the trend of eating all day continued.  Granted, I had made GREAT choices, and was sitting at 1000 calories when I got home.  I think I ate half a watermelon yesterday.   BUT I mentioned to DH that I was hungry and that some buffalo wings sounded good.  I was in the mood for spicy!  It was 9pm, so I was just talking. Called mom to chat, and he disappeared. 15 minutes later he comes in the door with cheesy bread, buffalo wings, and fried wontons??????????  *Where's that screwdriver*?  I ended up eating 4 buffalo wings, 2 small pieces of cheesy bread, and a wonton.  Not terribly bad, and would have been fine, actually, about 5 hours before and I had planned for it!........  NOT AT 9:30 at night!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  Remember that feeling on Monday am when you've overdone the weekend before you eat.  Yesterday's success and not so great choices are done, regardless, make today count.  Is the food worth it?  An overindulged child turns into a brat, an overindulged body turns into fat!
> 
> Taryn



Love the "brat" quote. I'm glad you liked the one from the conference. It really hit home with me. And thank you so much for the comments about my family. It's so hard to put it out there, because sometimes people just don't understand why you would choose to not have someone in your life. I think your advice was dead on correct. It is her decision. I'm not doing the drama. If the rest of them want to deal with it, they can. I will be as pleasant as pie if she makes the effort, but that's what I have to give. The good news is that, one of my sisters has a lot of starwood points, and said she has stayed at the Swan before, so she said that she would be happy to book a room there if we need it. I was so afraid they were going to push for off property, and for such a short trip, I did not want to deal with it. She said she loved the area and it's a perfect place for a weekend. So I'm feeling much better about everything. 

I need to work on not making drama in my head when I don't need to. Mike did tell me last night how proud he was of me. He said last fall I would have had a bag of chips, dip and several beers after yesterday, and that in the spring I would have at least had the several beers. Yesterday, I ate dinner and drank water! I've come a long way!

 Aren't husbands funny in the ways that they show they love us. I think I would go with spark and up the calories for a week or so and see how it goes. Really work on the lean protein and veggies. I really believe eating too little is not good for you at all.



mikamah said:


> I was going to run/walk with michael while he scootered this morning, but he was a little whiney and wanted to ride his bike instead, so since I really wanted to get my 3rd run/walk in this week, we rode to the park with the walking track, and then he rode around while I ran/walked 2 miles, and then we rode some more, so all in all we were out moving for 95 minutes.  The exercise is so good for my head, and the whines seem to have him left too.  I'm tracking every bite too, so am on track to have a successful week.   I'm on call today and tomorrow from 7a-7p, but the doc on is one who will call you several hours ahead of when he wants to do a procedure, so I feel like I have a lot of freedom today.  I'm going to do some cleaning, and organziing for a yard sale next weekend, weather permitting.



Kathy--sounds like a fun day at the park.



mikamah said:


> Saturday qotd- What is your favorite, healthy summer meal ?
> 
> I like to make a big salad, and add grilled steak or chicken to it, or I'll grill meat with zuchinni and red potatoe that I'll par-cook in the microwave, slice in half and brush with a little olive oil and salt/pepper and brown them on the grill.



Since we've stopped eating meat (Mike only eats meat when we go out), we don't really have a favorite summer meal. But we are loving all the fresh, local fruits and veggies.



jennz said:


> That sounds tasty!  I definitely like the grill too...some chicken or swordfish or shark or shrimp.
> 
> We leave a week from Monday for vacation so I'm definitely sticking to calories this week so I don't puff up and my wedding ring doesn't fit!  Walked 2 miles this morning
> 
> Had the strangest dream about my mom last night...I have been feeling guilty about her death recently, for the past few months, thinking if I had done this or insisted she do that she'd still be alive.  Well in my dream my mom was there and then I got this strong almost painful warm feeling in my chest and I couldn't think of anything...when I would try to focus I'd lose my thoughts, so I said "Mom?  Are you trying to tell me something?"  And she said "blame." And then "don't" so I said "it's not my fault?" and then the pain went away and it was just this fabulous warmth and happiness.  I just wanted to share.


 Thanks for sharing. That was a lovely story.



tigger813 said:


> Checking in for first and last time for the day! Siblings should be arriving shortly. I've been running around like a crazy woman all morning. Been to Kohl's, Market Basket, transfer station, library. Grilling chicken for our spicy chicken dip we like to eat and put up our two canopy tents. Ate a Special K bar for breakfast as well as half a cookies and cream pop tart. Drinking a Cherry Zero for the energy.
> 
> Back to work. Stayed up late last night so slept in kind of this morning. And of course, a Saturday I'm not available someone wants a massage. Can't do it when I have 13 people at my house!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend! I'll either check in late tonight or tomorrow morning before we sit outside and watch the triathlon that runs by our house!



Have a great time Tracey!



Worfiedoodles said:


> *Kathy* -- I am with you, something off the grill and a great salad -- for me it's salmon with a bit of olive oil and some salmon spice. It is amazing -- delicious, filling, and so yummy! I like to finish my meal with fresh berries and angel food cake. Very light on those hot summer nights!
> 
> Patriots Place was good -- definitely not a huge mall, but enough for a day trip. We spent some time in the Bass Pro Shop and I'm proud to say I got outdoor exercise (I believe that's *Cow Part 2)* on the cranberry bog trail. We ate lunch at Red Robin. This was the first time I"ve eaten in one, but I had seen the commercials. Not bad, and very family friendly.
> 
> Today is my dad's last day here. My dh took him over to the local flea market (not my idea of a good time, but ), and then I'm not sure what we'll do other than hang out in the back yard today. We might go out for dinner, or we might just use the grill. It's really hot, and getting dressed to go out seems like a lot of work...I'm in my swimsuit and I will probably stay that way. Tomorrow I plan to hit my workout and eating plan with a veangance.
> 
> Everyone have an awesome Saturday!
> 
> Maria



Hi Maria! Enjoy your last day with your Dad!

Hope everyone is having a great day. I weighed in this morning, since I didn't feel great yesterday. I'm happy to say that I have now lost 35 pounds since January 1. I thought there was a 35 lb. clippie, so I was excited, but it looks like I have to wait for 40. 

We got up at 5:30 to drive to the park. We got there around 6:30. I slept terrible last night, because there were a lot of loud thunderstorms, so I was a little nervous. It was very humid, but not too terribly hot. Have you all done Ellen at Epcot? It is one of my favorite attractions. I'm not a big fan of the word stupid, but I love the whole stupid Judy thing. Anyhow, we run at a park that is known for it's hills. A lot of the hills are even named. We had been running this very flat loop and some out in the neighborhood, but last week we started venturing out into the park. I kept telling Mike (he plans the runs), no big hills. I had an achilles injury last year, so I'm still a little paranoid.

 Last night he went online to recheck our route for today one more time. I did not nag last night, he told me about the plan, assured me there were only tiny hills, etc. Mike runs in this park regularly, but everytime he comes home he has to reroute his run, because he always gets lost. So, I said nothing. I nodded and smiled, the whole time thinking, it's not going to be good. About 6 miles into the run he looked at me and said--not sure how we got on Barret Hill Road. It was all uphill from there. Oh my goodness! All I could think over and over was stupid Mike, stupid Mike, in Ellen's tone of voice. It was the only thing that kept me from killing him! 

I am happy to say that:
1. I ran the entire thing--though slow is definitely the new fast in this case.
2. I ran the longest I have ever run in my entire life--10.7 miles!
3. I did not have to go to the emergency room because my heart exploded.
4. Not drinking beer the night before a long run really does make it easier.
5. And I did not kill my husband.

My achilles are a little sore, but other than being really tired, I feel great! I am planning on having my french fries and hummus at the ballpark tonight. Mike is already planning the route for next week, and he assures me it will not contain any named hills!

Have a great day everyone!

ETA: There is a 35 lb. clippie!!! I missed it the first time!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose- you had me laughing at your story   Im glad you stuck to it and didnt leave your husband in the woods somewhere.  Great job on the 10.7 miles that is awesome.  I bet in the end you really feel good about yourself and now you can have a french fries tonight at the park guilt-free.

Have a great time!


----------



## pinkle

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Rose- you had me laughing at your story   Im glad you stuck to it and didnt leave your husband in the woods somewhere.  Great job on the 10.7 miles that is awesome.  I bet in the end you really feel good about yourself and now you can have a french fries tonight at the park guilt-free.
> 
> Have a great time!





I ditto that 
10.7 M is very impressive, way to go

Thanks for the advice everyone!!!! I decdied to up my calories and had a large slice of  red velvet cake  for lunch (BAD CHOICE!...No self-control!) 
Enjoy the weekend


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I hope you had a great, OP day. Mine started off with a stomachache and then went uphill. Stomachache and all, I can't complain, even though it prompted me to skip my morning Wii Fit+ time. I did swim today, so all is good. I also didn't go over my points for the day. I don't remember when that happened last.

Thanks for the information about a potential new scale. It looks like a trip to Target is definitely in order. I may go tomorrow. I was looking at the Taylor scales at amazon.com, and was interested in them. I'm glad to hear from my BL friends that that's the way to go.

I am looking forward to a good day again tomorrow! Hoping the same for all of you!

CC


----------



## tigger813

Checking in to thank everyone for the good wishes today! It was fun and HOT! I'm totally wiped out! I drank more alcohol than I ever have in one day! I really need some water now! Trying to get DD2 to bed. DNiece is staying with us as well. She's reading a book to DD2 right now! Spent most of the day under the tents out in the back yard! It was really hot but we had fun. DH's ribs came out incredible! DSil said that he is now the official family rib maker! We have plenty of leftovers for lunch tomorrow. Tomorrow DH is smoking pork butts so we will have food for tomorrow night and Monday. 

I'm totally exhausted! Time to help DH brine the pork for tomorrow!

Good night all! Going to run in the morning with my niece! Looking forward to it!


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Love the quote taryn....so true!  Enjoy your saturday and I hope your screwdriver use stays at a minimum.....


Didn't get it out all day!



mikamah said:


> all in all we were out moving for 95 minutes.  The exercise is so good for my head, and the whines seem to have him left too.  I'm tracking every bite too, so am on track to have a successful week.



Yay for coach setting a good example.  No pressure, or anything! 



mikamah said:


> Saturday qotd- What is your favorite, healthy summer meal ?


Corn on the cob (sorta healthy?), big salad with fresh veggies and greens, grilled veggies, grilled steak, and watermelon for dessert!!!!!!! Or crab legs, I like DH to cook those on the stove top part of the grill so the house doesn't stink!  



jennz said:


> and then the pain went away and it was just this fabulous warmth and happiness.  I just wanted to share.



Jenn, that was beautiful.  Thank you so much sharing, as you know I struggle with guilt that I begged Daddy to have the surgery....   for you, and just by sharing I got a warm feeling too.  



tigger813 said:


> Checking in for first and last time for the day! Siblings should be arriving shortly. I've been running around like a crazy woman all morning. Been to Kohl's, Market Basket, transfer station, library. Grilling chicken for our spicy chicken dip we like to eat and put up our two canopy tents.


Good grieg, that it a busy morning, even for the Energizer Bunny!  Hope you enjoy your visit!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Cow Part 2)[/B] on the cranberry bog trail.



That sounds really cool Maria!  Hope you enjoyed your last dinner with your Dad!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I on the other hand cant get full today.  I keep picking and picking at stuff.  I am going to try not to eat anything except dinner tonight.  I am making a chicken broccoli cheese braid.



Sounds like a Pampered Chef Recipe?  I have had that bottomless pit feeling for 2 days now, so I empathize.  The reds came to play about 3 days early, at least I know why.  And I am over the need for a screwdriver!


*ROSE - *  Wanted to quote your entire post.  I am glad you have acquired such a healthy outlook on your sibling/mom drama.  I am so proud of the way you are handling it.  Cut and paste your post into a word document, and read it often in the coming months if things crop up again.  You felt like this today, handled yourself, and you can again!  CONGRATS on the 35 pound clippie.  You should be really close to goal now, right?  Way to go lady, you are such an inspiration to me!  10.7????  Girl you rocked it, hills, heat, hubby, and all!!!!  You conquered the 3 H's!!!! Hallelujah!  That was so funny to read, although I am sure it wasn't fun to experience.  You are my Hero!  




pinkle said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone!!!! I decdied to up my calories and had a large slice of  red velvet cake  for lunch (BAD CHOICE!...No self-control!)



Okay, first.  Maybe we should have qualified how to up your calories.    And second, when you quote someone, the wording for the smilie comes up in it's place.  This is what I read after I quoted you:  had a large slice of  red velvet cake popcorn ::  RED VELVET CAKE POPCORN?    Sorry, I laughed.  Thought I'd share.  



cclovesdis said:


> I did swim today, so all is good. I also didn't go over my points for the day. I don't remember when that happened last.


Glad you are feeling better, and way to go on your points!  Awesome lady!!!



tigger813 said:


> I drank more alcohol than I ever have in one day! I really need some water now! Going to run in the morning with my niece! Looking forward to it!



Okay, based on what Rose said about running after drinking, take it easy in the AM lady!  Hope you got lots of water!


EVENING ALL!!!  Roz cannot answer a question.  I asked 4, and still don't know the answers.    I got 10/10 points for my powerpoint!  She made us have a working lunch  but let us out a bit early.  DH and the girls were at his parents, so I started work on my final.  IT IS DONE - except for editing.    Have another huge project to do as well, it was nice to get something out of the way!

Well, as I told Lindsay, reds decided to make an early visit, so I guess the good news it that hopefully I'll be on track by Friday. 

In 35 minutes this am, I showered, got ready, put away a week's worth of laundry, ran a load of laundry and the dishwasher, got the girls and DH off, and packed my lunch.  I was literally running and sprinting through the house.  It was so funny, but I was so glad I was fit enough to do it!  Also did Level 2 of 30 Day Shred earlier.  Stayed in my calorie range, but closer to 1400.  Spark says 1220-1570, so I don't feel too badly.. Especially since 500 was from 8CUPS of CANTALOUPE!!!!!!  I just couldn't get full today!

I hope everyone had a wonderful Saturday, and enjoy your day tomorrow.  I'm really into quotes for motivation lately.  I hope you don't mind if I share them!  

"All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them."
Walt Disney 

Tomorrow, pursue your dream of a healthier you!
Taryn


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone.  

Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days.  Spent Friday helping sister cook for her graduation party today.  

I spent yesterday with dh.  He wasn't feeling well while mowing the lawn on Friday and I finally convinced him to see his doctor on Monday morning.  He has an appointment at 8.  He leaves on Wed so I want to make sure that he is okay.  But he still mowed the lawn yesterday but very late in the afternoon while there was a slight breeze blowing here.  

Today is the party and it is supposed to be hot.  At least she has a couple of canopies and the pool will be open.  It may be a little crazy in there but it will feel good.  Friday after we cooked we went into the pool and I moved for about about a half an hour.


Saturday QOTD  Favorite summer meal would have to be salad, corn on the cob and either steak or chicken.  

Last night we had the chicken meal.  I went to the farm market to get some fruits and veggies.  Next to it is a place that sells roasted chicken and salads.  I didn't get any salad but a chicken so I didn't have to cook. 

Yesterday I found a skort on sale.  I haven't had one of those since I was a kid.  I tried it on in one size and it was too big.  Got the next size down.  It still might be a litle big but they didn't have the size below that.  I can also take it in if I need to. 

Stay cool everyone.  I am hoping that it will cool down on the east coast starting this up coming week.  The National Boy Scout  Jamboree starts this week and I hope that it is cooler for them 

Have a great day.


----------



## mikamah

Happy Sunday fellow losers!!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> [Today is my dad's last day here. My dh took him over to the local flea market (not my idea of a good time, but ), and then I'm not sure what we'll do other than hang out in the back yard today. We might go out for dinner, or we might just use the grill. It's really hot, and getting dressed to go out seems like a lot of work...I'm in my swimsuit and I will probably stay that way. Tomorrow I plan to hit my workout and eating plan with a veangance.


Sounds like you had a fun and busy week with your dad.  I'm sure you both treasure his visits, and it must be sad to see him go.  Great plan to get back to working out and healthy plan with a vengeance today!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Oh wow, I know the feeling you have. I felt like I should have been there when my mom took a turn for the worse, when she could have hopefully understood when I said goodbye.  The guilt and remorse we feel as daughters is rarely founded in anything logical or right, it's just we feel we should have been able to "fix" somehow -- and unfortunately, there are some things we cannot.


Maria, thanks for sharing this, and the reminder that our remorse and guilt is not logical.  I often go over so many things I could have done differently with my mom, and I know deep down, we did all we could to make her last weeks what she wanted, but I still wonder and feel guilty.  It is so hard. 



jennz said:


> Thanks Kathy and Maria   After I wrote this I  almost deleted it since it was so personal, but I hit post and exited quickly instead.


I'm glad you didn't delete.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am having a pretty boring saturday.  My dh was at a conference yesterday and got home around lunch time today.  This morning my 3 yr old woke up complaining of his belly hurting.  He vomited 3x and was just laying around whining.  Then after a few hours he got up and has been playing ever since like nothing happened.  Its a little strange.  I am taking it easy on what he drinks and trying not to let him eat to much.  Hopefully it was just a quick bug.
> 
> I on the other hand cant get full today.  I keep picking and picking at stuff.  I am going to try not to eat anything except dinner tonight.  I am making a chicken broccoli cheese braid.  Its reduced fat crescent rolls spread out, with a mixture of chopped chicken breast, onion, ff cheddar cheese, garlic, salt and pepper mixed with a small amt of ff mayo in the middle.  Then you cut the crescent rolls into strips and lay it over the mixture one side after the other which makes it look like a braid.  You bake and eat. Yummy!
> 
> My 5yr old is at the movies w my parents seeing dispecable me.  So its quiet around here right now.  I hope everyone else is enjoying there weekend.  I really want to run later but I dont know if I can take the heat.  Its in the mid to high 90's and very humid today.


I hope your little one is feeling better.  I find as the day goes on and gets hotter and more humid, it's so much harder to get out there.  I've not run in the 90s, the 80s is tough enough.   Your dinner sounds delish.  Hope you enjoyed it. 


Rose&Mike said:


> Hope everyone is having a great day. I weighed in this morning, since I didn't feel great yesterday. I'm happy to say that I have now lost 35 pounds since January 1. I thought there was a 35 lb. clippie, so I was excited, but it looks like I have to wait for 40.
> 
> I am happy to say that:
> 1. I ran the entire thing--though slow is definitely the new fast in this case.
> 2. I ran the longest I have ever run in my entire life--10.7 miles!
> 3. I did not have to go to the emergency room because my heart exploded.
> 4. Not drinking beer the night before a long run really does make it easier.
> 5. And I did not kill my husband.


Whoo hoo!!  Congats to you on so many things!!  I'm glad things seem to be working out with your sisters, and that 35 pound clippie looks awesome on you!!!  
You run story, omg, soooo funny, and that is amazing you didn't kill him!!  10.7 miles is sooooo fabulous!!  You are going to rock that wine and dine!!!  



pinkle said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone!!!! I decdied to up my calories and had a large slice of  red velvet cake  for lunch (BAD CHOICE!...No self-control!)
> Enjoy the weekend


 That's one way to do it.   One piece of cake isn't so bad, eating the whole cake, that's another story. 



cclovesdis said:


> I hope you had a great, OP day. Mine started off with a stomachache and then went uphill. Stomachache and all, I can't complain, even though it prompted me to skip my morning Wii Fit+ time. I did swim today, so all is good. I also didn't go over my points for the day. I don't remember when that happened last.


Glad your stomach is better, and nice job on sticking within your points!!  I don't know the last time I said that.  



tigger813 said:


> Checking in to thank everyone for the good wishes today! It was fun and HOT! I'm totally wiped out! I drank more alcohol than I ever have in one day! I really need some water now! Trying to get DD2 to bed. DNiece is staying with us as well. She's reading a book to DD2 right now! Spent most of the day under the tents out in the back yard! It was really hot but we had fun. DH's ribs came out incredible! DSil said that he is now the official family rib maker! We have plenty of leftovers for lunch tomorrow. Tomorrow DH is smoking pork butts so we will have food for tomorrow night and Monday.


sounds like you had a very nice day, and hope you drank some extra water before bed so your head doesn't hurt this morning.  Have fun running with your niece. 



flipflopmom said:


> EVENING ALL!!!  Roz cannot answer a question.  I asked 4, and still don't know the answers.    I got 10/10 points for my powerpoint!  She made us have a working lunch  but let us out a bit early.  DH and the girls were at his parents, so I started work on my final.  IT IS DONE - except for editing.    Have another huge project to do as well, it was nice to get something out of the way!
> 
> Well, as I told Lindsay, reds decided to make an early visit, so I guess the good news it that hopefully I'll be on track by Friday.
> 
> In 35 minutes this am, I showered, got ready, put away a week's worth of laundry, ran a load of laundry and the dishwasher, got the girls and DH off, and packed my lunch.  I was literally running and sprinting through the house.  It was so funny, but I was so glad I was fit enough to do it!  Also did Level 2 of 30 Day Shred earlier.  Stayed in my calorie range, but closer to 1400.  Spark says 1220-1570, so I don't feel too badly.. Especially since 500 was from 8CUPS of CANTALOUPE!!!!!!  I just couldn't get full today!
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful Saturday, and enjoy your day tomorrow.  I'm really into quotes for motivation lately.  I hope you don't mind if I share them!
> 
> "All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them."
> Walt Disney
> 
> Tomorrow, pursue your dream of a healthier you!
> Taryn


Wow, Roz would drive me crazy.  Congrats on your powerpoint score and getting your final done.  I think you're right up there with tracey as an energizer bunny, you just don't stop.  If I could do half of what you did yesterday I'd be happy.  I must say, 8 cups of cantaloupe is a huge amount, and you should be proud to have stuck with all your healthy choices when you were hungry.  I find when I'm feeling hungry or craving something bad, the fruit doesn't fill me up, and I will sway toward something not good.  Guess that's why you're so successful, and I"m maintianing.  I am determined to get my eating back on track this week.  
 Love the quotes, especially the walt disney one. 



donac said:


> I spent yesterday with dh.  He wasn't feeling well while mowing the lawn on Friday and I finally convinced him to see his doctor on Monday morning.  He has an appointment at 8.  He leaves on Wed so I want to make sure that he is okay.  But he still mowed the lawn yesterday but very late in the afternoon while there was a slight breeze blowing here.
> 
> Today is the party and it is supposed to be hot.  At least she has a couple of canopies and the pool will be open.  It may be a little crazy in there but it will feel good.  Friday after we cooked we went into the pool and I moved for about about a half an hour.
> 
> Yesterday I found a skort on sale.  I haven't had one of those since I was a kid.  I tried it on in one size and it was too big.  Got the next size down.  It still might be a litle big but they didn't have the size below that.  I can also take it in if I need to.
> 
> Stay cool everyone.  I am hoping that it will cool down on the east coast starting this up coming week.  The National Boy Scout  Jamboree starts this week and I hope that it is cooler for them
> 
> Have a great day.


Congrats on the skort being too big!!  I hope your hubby is feeling better and am happy he's getting things checked out.  Have a fun time at the party today.  


Well, yesterday started good, with lots of exercise, and a salad with steak for lunch, but then I had a bowl of ice cream and it went downward from there.  We went to panera for dinner, and instead of my usual soup, had the you pick two, chicken salad sand and aisan chicken salad for 13 points, reese pieces at the movies for 5 points, then came home and ate a bag of doritos and 2 packs of pringles for 10 points.  Needless to say, I only have 4 flex points left til thursday.  I did write it all down.  

Today I will not go above my daily points range.  I have tons of fruit in the fridge, and am going to go wash it and have it prepared at the ready.  Like Taryn, I will eat that when I am hungry, and I will not eat any junk.  (luckily the pringles and coffee ice cream are gone)  So as a coach, I start out as a good example but as the day goes on, not so muich.


----------



## tigger813

Yes, I drank water before bed. It helped as I had a headache when I went to bed. 

We walked 2 miles and ran 1/2. It was beautiful this morning. DD1 and DD2 did some walking with us too! Perfect day out!

DH just put the pork on the smoker! Triathlon should be coming by in about 45 minutes so we'll head out there to watch it! Need some more water now. I had chocolate chip coffee cake for breakfast!


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> Yesterday I found a skort on sale.  I haven't had one of those since I was a kid.  I tried it on in one size and it was too big.  Got the next size down.  It still might be a litle big!


 for smaller sizes!  And sending ppd for your DH.  I know you've worried about him a few times mowing this summer!  Glad he got an appt.!  I forgot to thank you for coaching last week, but I do certainly appreciate it.  Have fun at the party and stay cool!



mikamah said:


> I think you're right up there with tracey as an energizer bunny, you just don't stop.  If I could do half of what you did yesterday I'd be happy.  I must say, 8 cups of cantaloupe is a huge amount.   but then I had a bowl of ice cream and it went downward from there.



Kinda bites to write it down, huh?  I didn't mean to eat that much! I had taken 2 cups to class with my lunch, and then got the 6c. bowl and sat it at the computer with me while I was working.  Theory was, good food here will keep me out of the kitchen.  So I grabbed a chunk every little bit, looked and the durn bowl was empty!  Glad it wasn't a family size bag of Doritos - my favorite junk food!!!!! At least I wasn't hungry when I finished!

The ONLY way I can not eat the junk is to not have it in the house.  The kids would eat it constantly, too, and they don't need it either since it is such a temptation for them and they go overboard.  I just don't buy it.  No money left in the grocery budget after all the fruits and  veggies, anyway.  

Hope you have a good day Kathy!  Thanks for coaching this week!



tigger813 said:


> We walked 2 miles and ran 1/2. It was beautiful this morning. DD1 and DD2 did some walking with us too! Perfect day out!



Your weekend sounds wonderful Tracey!  Glad you enjoyed your walk/run!  

Woke up at 4 w/ cramps and blahs..  Man, I feel like a woman today, and I don't like it!    Got on the coach, slept until 7 for the first time in FOREVER!!!!  Off to shower, church, then Mom's.  Gotta control myself there today....  Might do some yoga this evening to see if it helps with the cramps, gotta get my 20 minutes in!

Have a wonderful Sunday!
Taryn


----------



## mikamah

.
Sunday QOTD- What is your favorite non-disney vacation spot?


 We go to Sebago Lake and Old Orchard Beach in Maine each year, and I love them both.  We camp for a long weekend each year with my friend and her family at old orchard, and it's a definite favorite for everyone, and my sister has a trailer on Sebago, so last year my brother's fam and I rented a cabin across the street from them,  for 4 nights, and we pretty much hung out at the beach, went out in bil's boat, and had a fun, relaxing time.  We're renting the same cabin this year too.


----------



## mikamah

tigger813 said:


> Yes, I drank water before bed. It helped as I had a headache when I went to bed.
> 
> We walked 2 miles and ran 1/2. It was beautiful this morning. DD1 and DD2 did some walking with us too! Perfect day out!


Nive work on the walk/run!!  It is beautiful here, and we are going to head out soon. 



flipflopmom said:


> The ONLY way I can not eat the junk is to not have it in the house.  The kids would eat it constantly, too, and they don't need it either since it is such a temptation for them and they go overboard.  I just don't buy it.  No money left in the grocery budget after all the fruits and  veggies, anyway.


You are very smart not to buy it.  I buy it now for summer camp, makes it a little easier to make lunch in the morning, and of course I have the mommy guilt that he spends so many weeks in summer camp, that I want to treat him and let him choose the snacks.  But if I'm eating most of them, it ain't helping.   
Michael will do that with fruit too, eat an entire bowl.  I made a big fruit salad on the 4th, and left half home, and when we came home later that night, he took the bowl out and ate almost the whole thing while he watched tv.   
Hope your feeling better soon.

I ate my banana and yogurt and we're off for a bike ride now.  Have a healthy, happy day!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I hope you had a great, OP day. Mine started off with a stomachache and then went uphill. Stomachache and all, I can't complain, even though it prompted me to skip my morning Wii Fit+ time. I did swim today, so all is good. I also didn't go over my points for the day. I don't remember when that happened last.
> 
> Thanks for the information about a potential new scale. It looks like a trip to Target is definitely in order. I may go tomorrow. I was looking at the Taylor scales at amazon.com, and was interested in them. I'm glad to hear from my BL friends that that's the way to go.
> 
> I am looking forward to a good day again tomorrow! Hoping the same for all of you!
> 
> CC



Great job CC



tigger813 said:


> Checking in to thank everyone for the good wishes today! It was fun and HOT! I'm totally wiped out! I drank more alcohol than I ever have in one day! I really need some water now! Trying to get DD2 to bed. DNiece is staying with us as well. She's reading a book to DD2 right now! Spent most of the day under the tents out in the back yard! It was really hot but we had fun. DH's ribs came out incredible! DSil said that he is now the official family rib maker! We have plenty of leftovers for lunch tomorrow. Tomorrow DH is smoking pork butts so we will have food for tomorrow night and Monday.
> 
> I'm totally exhausted! Time to help DH brine the pork for tomorrow!
> 
> Good night all! Going to run in the morning with my niece! Looking forward to it!



Glad you had a great day.  Enjoy today just as much. 



flipflopmom said:


> Sounds like a Pampered Chef Recipe?  I have had that bottomless pit feeling for 2 days now, so I empathize.  The reds came to play about 3 days early, at least I know why.  And I am over the need for a screwdriver!
> 
> You are right it is a pampered Chef recipe.  I got it years ago and had not made it in ages.  I lightened it up a bit with using red. fat or ff stuff.  It was very tasty and even my ds2 loved it.
> "All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them."
> Walt Disney
> 
> Tomorrow, pursue your dream of a healthier you!
> Taryn



I love this quote taryn, thanks for sharing.


My DS1 ended up sleeping over at my parents.  DS2 didnt vomit anymore after yesterday morning but spiked a fever of 101 after his nap, I gave him motrin and in 30 min he was bouncing of the walls again.  I think a virus must just be going through him.  He seems good so far today.  I actually slept until 9am today which is un heard of.  I dont think Ive slept this long in years.  I was planning on running early today to beat the heat but that fell through.  At least I feel refreshed.

We are going over to my nana's to spend the day with my family.  The kids play in the kiddie pools and sprinklers outside and we cook out.  It should be fun and I am feeling confident that I can make healthy choices.  My family seems to have really picked up on my healthier eating and makes sure to include good choices.

QOTD- I think my next favorite vacation would be to the beach.  We usually try to take a day trip once a summer to seaside heights, NJ. (its where MTV filmed jersey shore), we never see obnoxious people like the jersey shore cast while we are there but maybe because we leave by 10pm.  We also had taken a few trips to Ocean City, MD which we love too.  Otherwise I am a disney girl at heart.


----------



## pjlla

pinkle said:


> I just don't get it!!!!! My weight once again did not budge.  This week i have not had more than 1100 calories a day and i have ran 3km 3 times  and walked 4 km 3 times, I drink water..........what gives??????



I know someone else mentioned this, but I want to second their idea... perhaps you need to increase your calories.  With just 1100 calories and all that exercise, you are probably not getting enough and your body is going into starvation mode.  I had that happen a few months into this new journey and it wasn't fun.  It was a very aggravating feeling to be eating less and less and exercising more, but the scale wasn't moving!  I started eating my full daily points plus a few of my flex points and things started moving again.  Perhaps if you made an appointment with a nutritionist they could help you pinpoint where you need to be, calorie wise.  



flipflopmom said:


> Pamela - I've thought of you often this week!  I miss you when you are not around, but I understand completely.  So sorry about the cat.  What a wonderful person you are for caring, though.  Hope the furnace is back in working condition, and DD is completely mended.  Understand about the humidity, it got me yesterday and turned a 5M run into 3 miles in a hurry!  Sounds like you are doing well exercising, though.  Good luck at getting to where you want to be before the big lake vacation!  I had to  at the drama free.  I had a page epistle on drama the other day.  But it's all good!  Stop in when you can!
> 
> Taryn


Thanks for the kind words.  I am going to try to spend some time today catching up with my friends here.



jennz said:


> Had the strangest dream about my mom last night...I have been feeling guilty about her death recently, for the past few months, thinking if I had done this or insisted she do that she'd still be alive.  Well in my dream my mom was there and then I got this strong almost painful warm feeling in my chest and I couldn't think of anything...when I would try to focus I'd lose my thoughts, so I said "Mom?  Are you trying to tell me something?"  And she said "blame." And then "don't" so I said "it's not my fault?" and then the pain went away and it was just this fabulous warmth and happiness.  I just wanted to share.



Your mom is DEFINITELY trying to give you some peace.  Accept it and appreciate it.  Thanks for feeling like you could share that with us!



Rose&Mike said:


> We got up at 5:30 to drive to the park. We got there around 6:30. I slept terrible last night, because there were a lot of loud thunderstorms, so I was a little nervous. It was very humid, but not too terribly hot. Have you all done Ellen at Epcot? It is one of my favorite attractions. I'm not a big fan of the word stupid, but I love the whole stupid Judy thing. Anyhow, we run at a park that is known for it's hills. A lot of the hills are even named. We had been running this very flat loop and some out in the neighborhood, but last week we started venturing out into the park. I kept telling Mike (he plans the runs), no big hills. I had an achilles injury last year, so I'm still a little paranoid.
> 
> Last night he went online to recheck our route for today one more time. I did not nag last night, he told me about the plan, assured me there were only tiny hills, etc. Mike runs in this park regularly, but everytime he comes home he has to reroute his run, because he always gets lost. So, I said nothing. I nodded and smiled, the whole time thinking, it's not going to be good. About 6 miles into the run he looked at me and said--not sure how we got on Barret Hill Road. It was all uphill from there. Oh my goodness! All I could think over and over was stupid Mike, stupid Mike, in Ellen's tone of voice. It was the only thing that kept me from killing him!
> 
> I am happy to say that:
> 1. I ran the entire thing--though slow is definitely the new fast in this case.
> 2. I ran the longest I have ever run in my entire life--10.7 miles!
> 3. I did not have to go to the emergency room because my heart exploded.
> 4. Not drinking beer the night before a long run really does make it easier.
> 5. And I did not kill my husband.
> 
> My achilles are a little sore, but other than being really tired, I feel great! I am planning on having my french fries and hummus at the ballpark tonight. Mike is already planning the route for next week, and he assures me it will not contain any named hills!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> ETA: There is a 35 lb. clippie!!! I missed it the first time!



OMG!  I would DIE on those hills!  I am super impressed, both with your distance and with the hills.  And YES, I would want to kill the person who planned that route!  But the feeling of accomplishment you had when you were finished must have been tremendous.  



mikamah said:


> Happy Sunday fellow losers!!!
> 
> 
> Well, yesterday started good, with lots of exercise, and a salad with steak for lunch, but then I had a bowl of ice cream and it went downward from there.  We went to panera for dinner, and instead of my usual soup, had the you pick two, chicken salad sand and aisan chicken salad for 13 points, reese pieces at the movies for 5 points, then came home and ate a bag of doritos and 2 packs of pringles for 10 points.  Needless to say, I only have 4 flex points left til thursday.  I did write it all down.
> 
> Today I will not go above my daily points range.  I have tons of fruit in the fridge, and am going to go wash it and have it prepared at the ready.  Like Taryn, I will eat that when I am hungry, and I will not eat any junk.  (luckily the pringles and coffee ice cream are gone)  So as a coach, I start out as a good example but as the day goes on, not so muich.



No matter what, we LOVE having you for a coach.  You are doing a GREAT job!  And you know what... WW is all about NO RESTRICTIONS on what you can eat.... you ate it, enjoyed it (presumably), and COUNTED it, and JOURNALED it!!  So you did everything right!!  

If you are afraid of only having those 4 flex points left for the remainder of the week, why don't you pull out some WW recipes and plan some really low point meals for later this week.  Plan some meals with lots of veggies, like salads  and stir-fries and such.  You can DEFINITELY make it through the week with just your daily points, if you PLAN!  Keep the fridge stocked with fruit and water and you will make it!



mikamah said:


> .
> Sunday QOTD- What is your favorite non-disney vacation spot?
> 
> 
> We go to Sebago Lake and Old Orchard Beach in Maine each year, and I love them both.  We camp for a long weekend each year with my friend and her family at old orchard, and it's a definite favorite for everyone, and my sister has a trailer on Sebago, so last year my brother's fam and I rented a cabin across the street from them,  for 4 nights, and we pretty much hung out at the beach, went out in bil's boat, and had a fun, relaxing time.  We're renting the same cabin this year too.



We talked last year about OOB when I was planning a trip with my DS.  He LOVED it there!  He wants to go again this summer, but I had to remind him that we just had our Mother/Son time at WDW!  (But I might try to take him up for a day trip later this summer... ssshh!)

Anyhow, my favorite non-Disney vacation is coming up in 2 weeks!  It is our family vacation with my side of the family.  

It's official name is "Newcation"..... the name came about when my nephew was just about 2 years old and he confused the words "vacation" and "New Hampshire" (he is from PA).  Since that it has officially been known as NEWCATION!  It has morphed over the years as we have had to change camps a few times, but we are able to return to our original Newcation spot this year for the first time since 2007 and we are all very excited!!  It isn't so much about the "SPOT" as it is about the "people".  

We (DH, myself, and my two kids... DD almost 15 and DS 12 1/2) rent a cottage with my parents and my DB and his wife and three boys (ages 17, 15, almost 10).  Then my aunt and uncle rent the cottage next door with their two girls (my double first cousins), their husbands and they each have two girls ages 17, 15, 14, 10).  Combined there are 21 of us.  We eat most of our meals at our own separate cottages, but we share the big beach in front of our cottage and do everything else together.  It isn't a "fancy" vacation by any means.  We don't eat out (except usually there is  take-out pizza and lobster one night), we don't go anywhere (except the men usually play one round of golf). We just hang together, talk, play games, do a few crafts, swim, fish, swim some more, fish some more, talk some more...you get the idea!  Most years we have a day or two of planned activities.... we had a Spa day in 2007, a "Survivor" week for the kids in 2006.  When the kids were littler we would have "cousins day"... sort of like an unbirthday party where they got to celebrate just being cousins!  Mostly it is just unplanned fun though.

It is truly the highlight of every summer.  It just continues to amaze me, as I hear more about other people's family drama, that we all get along SO WELL!  We have even had a few years where we have all stayed together in one big place (2009, 2008, 2000)... sure, things can get a bit tense with 21 people of varying ages and interests in one house, but we make it work.  

Just to clarify on the "double first cousins" comment, for those of you not familiar with the term.  My mother and her sister married my Dad and his brother... hence my cousins are double first cousins!  I'm not sure if we made up the term when we were kids or if we heard it somewhere.  

Well... I have certainly rambled on about that long enough!


Well happy Sunday morning everyone! I'm going to try to play catch up on this thread a bit today.  I feel like I have been missing a daily phone call with my best friend!  I don't have a lot of RL friends and I count on all of you to keep me sane.  Plus I love to share what is going on in your lives, both good and bad.  I'm going to give myself a goal to hit this thread at least once a day, every day this week.  

I've had my run this morning... 4mi run and 2.3 mi walk (and I did some pretty significant hills without stopping.... but nothing like what Rose's hills sounded like!  ).  Then I stripped down and took a quick skinny dip in the pool to cool off  !  It felt fabulous.... best swim I've had in ages.  Temperature was just right.  Then I came in and threw on this light cotton dress (kind of like a nightgown, but it was sold as a dress) and threw my wet hair up in a bun.  I did my stretches and made breakfast for everyone and now I will have the whole day ahead of me to RELAX!!  DD is still feeling lousy and still has a low temp, so it will definitely be a low key day, although I may venture out to return some Redbox movies (hour round trip... maybe I'll wait).

Anyhow, glad to be back here.  TTYL....................P


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> My DS1 ended up sleeping over at my parents.  DS2 didnt vomit anymore after yesterday morning but spiked a fever of 101 after his nap, I gave him motrin and in 30 min he was bouncing of the walls again.  I think a virus must just be going through him.  He seems good so far today.  I actually slept until 9am today which is un heard of.  I dont think Ive slept this long in years.  I was planning on running early today to beat the heat but that fell through.  At least I feel refreshed.
> 
> We are going over to my nana's to spend the day with my family.  The kids play in the kiddie pools and sprinklers outside and we cook out.  It should be fun and I am feeling confident that I can make healthy choices.  My family seems to have really picked up on my healthier eating and makes sure to include good choices.
> 
> QOTD- I think my next favorite vacation would be to the beach.  We usually try to take a day trip once a summer to seaside heights, NJ. (its where MTV filmed jersey shore), we never see obnoxious people like the jersey shore cast while we are there but maybe because we leave by 10pm.  We also had taken a few trips to Ocean City, MD which we love too.  Otherwise I am a disney girl at heart.


Glad your little one seems ok today.  Sometimes once they get that temp, it's a quick recovery.  
So nice that your family is supportive of your healthy eating and help to make good choices available.  
Lol on the jersey shore.  I definitely wouldn't be awake long enough to see the craziness.  My sil was talking of renting a house on the outer banks of North Carolina one year, and a friend of mine just did that and it looks absolutely beautiful.  On the east coast, I've only been to the new england beaches.  I bet the water is so much warmer down your way.  



pjlla said:


> No matter what, we LOVE having you for a coach.  You are doing a GREAT job!  And you know what... WW is all about NO RESTRICTIONS on what you can eat.... you ate it, enjoyed it (presumably), and COUNTED it, and JOURNALED it!!  So you did everything right!!
> 
> If you are afraid of only having those 4 flex points left for the remainder of the week, why don't you pull out some WW recipes and plan some really low point meals for later this week.  Plan some meals with lots of veggies, like salads  and stir-fries and such.  You can DEFINITELY make it through the week with just your daily points, if you PLAN!  Keep the fridge stocked with fruit and water and you will make it!


Thanks Pamela.  You are so right about making it through the week.  I just need to make a pjlla plan and stick to it.  I am going to grill chicken and vegies today, and have lots of activity planned so I can earn some extra points along the way.  I really want to keep myself in line this week.  I know the exercise is helping me to maintain, but I need to lose.  




pjlla said:


> We talked last year about OOB when I was planning a trip with my DS.  He LOVED it there!  He wants to go again this summer, but I had to remind him that we just had our Mother/Son time at WDW!  (But I might try to take him up for a day trip later this summer... ssshh!)
> 
> Anyhow, my favorite non-Disney vacation is coming up in 2 weeks!  It is our family vacation with my side of the family.
> 
> It's official name is "Newcation"..... the name came about when my nephew was just about 2 years old and he confused the words "vacation" and "New Hampshire" (he is from PA).  Since that it has officially been known as NEWCATION!  It has morphed over the years as we have had to change camps a few times, but we are able to return to our original Newcation spot this year for the first time since 2007 and we are all very excited!!  It isn't so much about the "SPOT" as it is about the "people".
> 
> We (DH, myself, and my two kids... DD almost 15 and DS 12 1/2) rent a cottage with my parents and my DB and his wife and three boys (ages 17, 15, almost 10).  Then my aunt and uncle rent the cottage next door with their two girls (my double first cousins), their husbands and they each have two girls ages 17, 15, 14, 10).  Combined there are 21 of us.  We eat most of our meals at our own separate cottages, but we share the big beach in front of our cottage and do everything else together.  It isn't a "fancy" vacation by any means.  We don't eat out (except usually there is  take-out pizza and lobster one night), we don't go anywhere (except the men usually play one round of golf). We just hang together, talk, play games, do a few crafts, swim, fish, swim some more, fish some more, talk some more...you get the idea!  Most years we have a day or two of planned activities.... we had a Spa day in 2007, a "Survivor" week for the kids in 2006.  When the kids were littler we would have "cousins day"... sort of like an unbirthday party where they got to celebrate just being cousins!  Mostly it is just unplanned fun though.
> 
> It is truly the highlight of every summer.  It just continues to amaze me, as I hear more about other people's family drama, that we all get along SO WELL!  We have even had a few years where we have all stayed together in one big place (2009, 2008, 2000)... sure, things can get a bit tense with 21 people of varying ages and interests in one house, but we make it work.
> 
> Just to clarify on the "double first cousins" comment, for those of you not familiar with the term.  My mother and her sister married my Dad and his brother... hence my cousins are double first cousins!  I'm not sure if we made up the term when we were kids or if we heard it somewhere.
> 
> Well... I have certainly rambled on about that long enough!


Your newcation sounds fabulous. How cool to have double first cousins.   We are excited to rent the same cabin again this year in august, and think the kids will love coming back to "their vacation camp" again.  We definitely hope to make it an annual trip.  My bil grew up with his grandparents having a trailer in the park they are in now, and his whole family comes and goes throughout the summer.  They got their trailer  and spot last summer after a 7 year waitlist, so they are thrilled.  I put my name on the list for a spot, but have decided that I wouldn't take it at this point. It's a beautiful campsite, right on the beach, but I like going to other places, especially disney and it is a huge commitment financially, so they pretty much spend most weekends there, and two summer weeks, and that's the vacation budget.  I think I put my name on the list before Michael's first disney trip, because once I got that bug, I figured the camp wouldn't work for me. 


pjlla said:


> Well happy Sunday morning everyone! I'm going to try to play catch up on this thread a bit today.  I feel like I have been missing a daily phone call with my best friend!  I don't have a lot of RL friends and I count on all of you to keep me sane.  Plus I love to share what is going on in your lives, both good and bad.  I'm going to give myself a goal to hit this thread at least once a day, every day this week.
> 
> I've had my run this morning... 4mi run and 2.3 mi walk (and I did some pretty significant hills without stopping.... but nothing like what Rose's hills sounded like!  ).  Then I stripped down and took a quick skinny dip in the pool to cool off  !  It felt fabulous.... best swim I've had in ages.  Temperature was just right.  Then I came in and threw on this light cotton dress (kind of like a nightgown, but it was sold as a dress) and threw my wet hair up in a bun.  I did my stretches and made breakfast for everyone and now I will have the whole day ahead of me to RELAX!!  DD is still feeling lousy and still has a low temp, so it will definitely be a low key day, although I may venture out to return some Redbox movies (hour round trip... maybe I'll wait).
> 
> Anyhow, glad to be back here.  TTYL....................P


It's great to see you back, and I've missed you too. Nice job on the run and walk this morning.  It is hot out there.  We got out for a bike ride later today and it was too hot.  

I'm off to shower and then get a good healthy lunch cooked.  I am going to stay within my points this week.  I can do it!!  We all can do this!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> As for the sister trip, thanks for all the comments. The drama is coming, though I think. It got brought up that maybe we should invite the 5th sister--the one who doesn't talk to me. There is such a long story there, but suffice it to say, it involves my nasty mom and a whole bunch of drama. Anyhow, when I saw the email about inviting her, I thought I was going to have a panic attack. I sat down and calmly wrote that, I was ok with it as long as it did not involve mom and that I was only going to be able to provide one room, so we'd have to come up with a way to get another room.  All day, I have been near tears and trying not to regret starting this whole thing. I also pointed out that Disney is my happy place, and I was not going to do drama there. I read the whole thing to Mike, and he said I was way more gracious than he thought I would  or should be. I miss my sisters and would love to see them, but we all have so much baggage from how horribly we were treated. The four of us (minus the one who doesn't talk to me) have great lives, but it seems like when we are together there is a lot of tension. Maybe most of that is normal sibling stuff. I know it's really terrible, but I keep thinking what if they change their minds about coming, then I can just invite some of my WISH friends to stay with me at BWV. Ok, sorry for the long post. It's been brewing all day, and I think I really just did need to cry a little about the whole thing. I guess I just get so sad, because I tried so hard to be good to my youngest sister, yet she still won't talk to me.  Ok sorry, for the book.



 *Rose* -- It occurs to me that four adult women (or 5) who are used to things their own way might be much happier in 2 rooms anyway. I know it would be more expensive, but it might make it a lot more pleasant if you are sharing a bathroom with just 1 other person, and you have your own bed...Just throwing it out there. I don't have siblings, but I find it hard enough to share a room with dh and ds 

Oh, and I think not killing dh is a major accomplishment, after those hills! 



mikamah said:


> .
> Sunday QOTD- What is your favorite non-disney vacation spot?



Our favorite is Bermuda. We love to cruise, and it's our favorite destination. The pink sand beaches, the friendly people, the stores where no one is begging you to buy and will let you out the door (we are not overly fond of the Bahamas or the Caribbean for that reason), it all just adds up to a wonderful trip. We like that the ship docks once and then we use it as a floating hotel, it's nice not to have to be back on board early every day. 


I ran 10M this morning (22 more to go this week!), and it felt great to move again at first -- then I realized how hot it is. I was on the TM with fans, water (I drank 2 bottles, a first!), and clif blocks, but the last half mile kicked my bum, and I had to slow down more than I wanted to. I am so glad I made myself get moving again, even with the heat. It's easier to take the next steps after the first one 

The menus are made for the week, and dh is grocery shopping right now. I am all set to stay in my pts target. I plan to hit everything really hard for the next 6 weeks so I can leave on my vacation lighter, healthier, and most importantly, feeling great! 

I need to get going with the Tivo -- since my dad has been here ds has been missing his favorites. I promised him a "Whobilation" today -- I have 3 episodes of Dr. Who tivo'd, so we're having a marathon! 

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning!
I'm feeling pretty good this morning. Only up .2 from my Saturday french fry splurge. And nothing hurts from yesterday, so that's a good thing. Glad everyone enjoyed the run story. We are able to laugh about it today, especially since nothing hurts! I'm going to double check Mike's plan for next week--just in case. 

Maria--Yea for the 10 miles. You are definitely right about the room, and I'm really hoping that even if it's just 4 someone will decide to spring for another room. It's a short trip, so I think I can deal with it for a few days. One of the sisters does not have a lot of money, so this was my way of trying to help out. I feel like I've done my part--so we'll see what they come up with. It's so early, I'm still waiting to see if they all actually register. We've tried to meet up before and it's fallen apart, so I am definitely in a wait and see attitude. Mike said he would be more than happy to come for the weekend to keep me company if he needs to. That it would be hard with all those princesses, but he'd do if he had to.

Pamela--nice to hear from you!

QOTD--our trips lately have consisted of disney and SC to see DS. At Easter we picked him up and went to HHI for a few days. We love the beach, and may take a day trip to the beach when we're at WDW in December.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## jennz

Thank you so much everyone for the comments on my mom, my guilt,and my dream.  I keep thinking I'm moving on but I guess you really don't move on, just learn to live without the person.


QOTD:  Scotland!!  Leaving in 8 days...I'm so excited!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> Maria--Yea for the 10 miles. You are definitely right about the room, and I'm really hoping that even if it's just 4 someone will decide to spring for another room. It's a short trip, so I think I can deal with it for a few days. One of the sisters does not have a lot of money, so this was my way of trying to help out. I feel like I've done my part--so we'll see what they come up with. It's so early, I'm still waiting to see if they all actually register. We've tried to meet up before and it's fallen apart, so I am definitely in a wait and see attitude. Mike said he would be more than happy to come for the weekend to keep me company if he needs to. That it would be hard with all those princesses, but he'd do if he had to.



Oh, I think you are doing plenty -- I was thinking one of the others should step up...and men do run the princess -- there aren't a ton, but he wouldn't be the only one if he decided to do it! 

I hope it works out and they do register -- I think that would make a great event even more fun for you! 

Maria


----------



## pinkle

QOTD....last year we went on a royal car cruise....it was wonderful, i loved visiting a new island everyday  .  i would def do it again, soon.  I think that is why i love WDW because there is so many places to visit (resorts for restaurants, parks!).

weighed myself this morning to see if eating that redvelvet cake tricked my body to lose weight....what do you know, it decided to hold on to an extra pound for old times sake. 
that's okay,I'm back on track today......


----------



## Rose&Mike

I'm supposed to be paying bills, right now, but had to share. I was looking at our cc statement online and saw a charge to runningskirts.com. I asked Mike, and he said--I can never surprise you! Turns out it was in the mailbox--we forgot to get the mail yesterday. He even ordered the right size. He bought it for me for finishing my first race, and cause I like to be girly--pink with white polka dots.


----------



## tigger813

Doing much better food and drink wise I think. DBil took his kids and mine to see Despicable Me! DB and DSil left late this morning. Mom, Dad and DSis are at the grocery store. DH and I are watching the Red Sox and I'm downloading some audiobooks for DD1 and myself. It's quiet and I'm loving it!

Had a small piece of coffee cake for breakfast and my protein water. Watched the triathlon which was fun as always. Had a small bit of ribs and some steak tips and onion on salad for lunch and  few chips and spicy dip. Drinking a bottle of water now. DH's pulled pork is almost done.

Parents and sister are back from the grocery store so I think I'll head back outside and sit. It's 92 here but breezy. Probably have more salad with supper later. If I drink it will only be one raspberry white Russian. Hoping to run and walk tomorrow morning so I have to really hydrate myself today.

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Thanks for all the congrats for my great day yesterday. I am happy to share that I had another great day today. I still have 1.5 points left for the day, so I'll probably have some pudding like I did last night. I need some more dairy for the day anyway, so that works out perfectly.

Taryn-I have a doctor's appointment scheduled for tomorrow. I pushed it up to next week and then started feeling a little off again so she recommended that I push it up to tomorrow or Tuesday (based on her schedule). I was very appreciative of the fact that she had openings on such short notice. (I e-mailed her with my concerns on Thursday mid-day.) And, to top it off, she had 3 openings that were at times that I didn't even need to miss work! I feel much better just knowing that I have the appointment tomorrow. The salt/sodium continues to worry me. I feel like I intake enough, but I'm just not sure. I really want to leave the appointment tomorrow with lots of information so I know exactly how much I need and how exercise may or may not impact things as well as how I can continue to lose weight instead of yo-yoing up and down so much. I still think the scale is part of the problem, though. It's tricky, because some days I lose a little bit and some days I lose a lot. The same is true for gaining. Like today, I was down 1.5. Tomorrow, I could be down 5.5. It's too inconsistent. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!

I started the morning off with eating some watermelon. I got in all my servings of fruits/veggies for the day, plus my water. My exercise for the day was Level 1 of the 30-Day Shred. I am hoping to make doing that more of a regular thing.

Time to go find a fan. It is so hot here. I can't imagine what it must be like further south.

Have a great week everyone!

CC


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> The menus are made for the week, and dh is grocery shopping right now. I am all set to stay in my pts target. I plan to hit everything really hard for the next 6 weeks so I can leave on my vacation lighter, healthier, and most importantly, feeling great!
> 
> Maria



You are well on your way to that lighter, healthier you!  

BTW, wasn't it your son who was interested in designing theme park rides?  Did you know about the movie at the Omni Theater at the Museum of Science called "The Science of the Thrill Ride"?  I noticed it last week when I took DD to the MOS for the whale exhibit.  I can't wait to take DS to see the thrill ride movie!  And of course, I thought of you and your DS.



jennz said:


> QOTD:  Scotland!!  Leaving in 8 days...I'm so excited!



SUPER jealous!  Be sure to write a great trip report so I can live vicariously through you!



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm supposed to be paying bills, right now, but had to share. I was looking at our cc statement online and saw a charge to runningskirts.com. I asked Mike, and he said--I can never surprise you! Turns out it was in the mailbox--we forgot to get the mail yesterday. He even ordered the right size. He bought it for me for finishing my first race, and cause I like to be girly--pink with white polka dots.



Lucky girl!  I need to look into those skirts.  I'm sick of running in rejects... cheap knit shorts and t-shirts too stained to wear in public is my standard running attire! Class, huh?  

Okay..... it took some effort and I had to practically wrestle the mouse and keyboard away from DD (she was playing on FB), but I made it on this thread twice today!  Thankfully it moved slowly today and I didn't have too much to catch up with!  

Off to grab a healthy dessert and watch a movie with DD....................P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> I'm supposed to be paying bills, right now, but had to share. I was looking at our cc statement online and saw a charge to runningskirts.com. I asked Mike, and he said--I can never surprise you! Turns out it was in the mailbox--we forgot to get the mail yesterday. He even ordered the right size. He bought it for me for finishing my first race, and cause I like to be girly--pink with white polka dots.



ahhh what a nice guy.  the skirt sounds cute.  My goal is to loose enough weight so that I can wear skirts to run.  Not that I couldnt now but I just dont think they would be flattering. 

I just got done running a 5K around my home. 37:13 I am exhausted from being in the heat all day and then running.  I need to get the kiddos to bed and prepare for tomorrow.  Im not sure if I will get a day of work in or not.  My ds2 spiked a fever again and is drooling and talking funny, I looked in his throat and think it might be strep.  I will take him to work with me in the morning since I work at the peds office.  If its strep I will come back home but if hes doing ok and the strep is neg.  Im going to give him some motrin and take him to school.  I know horrible, right.  We will see how the day unfolds.


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> We are going over to my nana's to spend the day with my family.  The kids play in the kiddie pools and sprinklers outside and we cook out.  It should be fun and I am feeling confident that I can make healthy choices.  My family seems to have really picked up on my healthier eating and makes sure to include good choices.



Sounds like a wonderful day!!!!! I love family days!!!



pjlla said:


> I feel like I have been missing a daily phone call with my best friend!  I don't have a lot of RL friends and I count on all of you to keep me sane.  Plus I love to share what is going on in your lives, both good and bad.


Well said!!!!  And your Newcation sounds so very nice!! Glad you are back!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I ran 10M this morning (22 more to go this week!), and it felt great to move again at first -- then I realized how hot it is. I was on the TM with fans, water (I drank 2 bottles, a first!), and clif blocks, but the last half mile kicked my bum, and I had to slow down more than I wanted to. I am so glad I made myself get moving again, even with the heat. It's easier to take the next steps after the first one



Maria - can I just  every time you post????  What is a clif block?



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning!
> I'm feeling pretty good this morning. Only up .2 from my Saturday french fry splurge. And nothing hurts from yesterday, so that's a good thing.:thumbsup I'm going to double check Mike's plan for next week--just in case.



Glad you are feeling good!    And your DH is sooo very sweet!



jennz said:


> QOTD:  Scotland!!  Leaving in 8 days...I'm so excited!



That is so awesome!  You gotta take and post pictures - on a dream list for me someday.    So glad you are getting to go!!!



pinkle said:


> what do you know, it decided to hold on to an extra pound for old times sake.


  Glad you are back on track!




cclovesdis said:


> I started the morning off with eating some watermelon. I got in all my servings of fruits/veggies for the day, plus my water. My exercise for the day was Level 1 of the 30-Day Shred. I am hoping to make doing that more of a regular thing.


CC - good luck tomorrow, keep us posted!  And good for you on the shred!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> I will take him to work with me in the morning since I work at the peds office.  If its strep I will come back home but if hes doing ok and the strep is neg.  Im going to give him some motrin and take him to school.  I know horrible, right.  We will see how the day unfolds.


Hope he is better soon!

QOTD:  A small beach.  Used to go to Myrtle in SC, got too crowded.  I like my beach trips calm!   We've done Oak Island, NC, Cherry Grove SC, OBX.. Loved Disney's resort Hilton Head at New Year's Eve, one day we'll skip WDW and do a week there in summer.

Well, I did eat more today than usual, feel bloated regardless, came home and put it all in spark, and still in my daily calories?????  Did have some pintos, so I feel a bit MORE bloated! Hoping I can make it through my run tomorrow!  Just crampy and blah all day.  Not a lot to say tonight. Benjamin Franklin - "A full belly makes a dull brain."  Got the kitchen really clean tonight for the first time this week.  Yay.

Night


----------



## LuvBaloo

Just jumping on to post the reminder list.  Haven't read any posts since Friday, but I'll get caught up tomorrow.

Here's the list of names who haven't reported in yet for July 16th.  There's still time to be counted in the results!

50sjayne
A.Mickey
bellaphia
CaptJackSparrowsGirl
cativa
Craftydawn
crzy4pooh
DisneyTaylors
dizcrazy
donac
happysmyly
jbm02
jennz
keenercam
lecach
lisah0711
LMDisneygirl
LMO429
MJonesMBA2001
MushyMushy
My2Pixies
my3princes
N&B'smom
NCRedding
Piglet18
pinkle
planaholic
redwalker
RENThead09
sherry
Tinker'n'Fun
wtpclc


----------



## Connie96

mikamah said:


> Saturday qotd- What is your favorite, healthy summer meal ?



Hmmm... I can't think of a favorite. Grilled anything. Meat or veggies. Fresh summer fruit of any kind. 



mikamah said:


> .
> Sunday QOTD- What is your favorite non-disney vacation spot?



We love Las Vegas. While WDW and Vegas are at opposite ends of the spectrum, they are both about as far from "real life" as you can get and isn't that what vacation is for?!


----------



## tigger813

Sat QOTD: A salad with grilled chicken on top.

Sun QOTD: Haven't done much non-Disney vacations in a few years. DH and I spent a night in Boston in December which was nice. We're planning on heading to Storyland with the girls for a few days in August and camping at a friend's cabin the end of August. I need to get new sleeping bags today when I go out with my mom and sister.

Neighbor didn't show up this morning which doesn't surprise me since she went camping all weekend. Waiting for niece to wake up so we can go for a run this morning. Had a few charlie horse's last night from not stretching enough yesterday after my run/walk. Will also walk with Mom and DD1.

Fell asleep watching Dinner Impossible with DH last night. I'll need to take a nap this afternoon so I can stay awake tonight. I had trouble getting up this morning but I did it. We'll see how the running goes today! 

Leftovers today mostly on salads: steak tips, ribs and pulled pork. DH did a great job on the meat as usual. It was all a big hit!

Time for some water before I head out on my run, but niece isn't awake yet!


----------



## mikamah

pinkle said:


> weighed myself this morning to see if eating that redvelvet cake tricked my body to lose weight....what do you know, it decided to hold on to an extra pound for old times sake.
> that's okay,I'm back on track today......


  Glad your back on track, and I love your positive attitude.  That will bring you success for sure.



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm supposed to be paying bills, right now, but had to share. I was looking at our cc statement online and saw a charge to runningskirts.com. I asked Mike, and he said--I can never surprise you! Turns out it was in the mailbox--we forgot to get the mail yesterday. He even ordered the right size. He bought it for me for finishing my first race, and cause I like to be girly--pink with white polka dots.


Aw, that is so sweet.  And he ordered it before he tortured you with the hills to arrive after the torture.  Pretty good timing on his part.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Our favorite is Bermuda. We love to cruise, and it's our favorite destination. The pink sand beaches, the friendly people, the stores where no one is begging you to buy and will let you out the door (we are not overly fond of the Bahamas or the Caribbean for that reason), it all just adds up to a wonderful trip. We like that the ship docks once and then we use it as a floating hotel, it's nice not to have to be back on board early every day.
> 
> 
> I ran 10M this morning (22 more to go this week!), and it felt great to move again at first -- then I realized how hot it is. I was on the TM with fans, water (I drank 2 bottles, a first!), and clif blocks, but the last half mile kicked my bum, and I had to slow down more than I wanted to. I am so glad I made myself get moving again, even with the heat. It's easier to take the next steps after the first one
> 
> The menus are made for the week, and dh is grocery shopping right now. I am all set to stay in my pts target. I plan to hit everything really hard for the next 6 weeks so I can leave on my vacation lighter, healthier, and most importantly, feeling great!


Nice work on the run and the menus.  Have you done the boston to bermuda cruise?  I've heard it's rougher than caribbean cruises, but it would be so convenient.  I haven't cruised, but am planning one for my 50th in 3.5 yrs, always thought disney cruise, but am looking into all the options too.  



cclovesdis said:


> I have a doctor's appointment scheduled for tomorrow. I pushed it up to next week and then started feeling a little off again so she recommended that I push it up to tomorrow or Tuesday (based on her schedule). I was very appreciative of the fact that she had openings on such short notice. (I e-mailed her with my concerns on Thursday mid-day.) And, to top it off, she had 3 openings that were at times that I didn't even need to miss work! I feel much better just knowing that I have the appointment tomorrow. The salt/sodium continues to worry me. I feel like I intake enough, but I'm just not sure. I really want to leave the appointment tomorrow with lots of information so I know exactly how much I need and how exercise may or may not impact things as well as how I can continue to lose weight instead of yo-yoing up and down so much. I still think the scale is part of the problem, though. It's tricky, because some days I lose a little bit and some days I lose a lot. The same is true for gaining. Like today, I was down 1.5. Tomorrow, I could be down 5.5. It's too inconsistent. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!


Good luck at the doctors' today.



pjlla said:


> I'm sick of running in rejects... cheap knit shorts and t-shirts too stained to wear in public is my standard running attire! Class, huh?
> P


My outfits are similar, maybe it's new england!  But my shoes do look nice.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Im not sure if I will get a day of work in or not.  My ds2 spiked a fever again and is drooling and talking funny, I looked in his throat and think it might be strep.  I will take him to work with me in the morning since I work at the peds office.  If its strep I will come back home but if hes doing ok and the strep is neg.  Im going to give him some motrin and take him to school.  I know horrible, right.  We will see how the day unfolds.


 That's handy you can bring him right in and know, and it is not horrible to send him to school.  It's so hard when they are sick, and you need to work, and you worry if you send him, but if you don't he's going to be perfectly fine all day.  Good luck.  When michael's been sick and on the fence of going to school, I"ll usually send him, and then worry all day, but he most often perfectly fine.  That motrin does work wonders. 



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I did eat more today than usual, feel bloated regardless, came home and put it all in spark, and still in my daily calories?????  Did have some pintos, so I feel a bit MORE bloated! Hoping I can make it through my run tomorrow!  Just crampy and blah all day.  Not a lot to say tonight. Benjamin Franklin - "A full belly makes a dull brain."  Got the kitchen really clean tonight for the first time this week.  Yay.
> 
> Night


That's great you're still in your calories after thinking you ate so much more.  I hope those dang cramps leave you alone soon, and you feel better soon.  Love the quote. A full belly pretty much can dull the whole body too. 



LuvBaloo said:


> Just jumping on to post the reminder list.  Haven't read any posts since Friday, but I'll get caught up tomorrow.
> 
> Here's the list of names who haven't reported in yet for July 16th.  There's still time to be counted in the results!


Thanks so much for the reminders, Shannon.  



Connie96 said:


> We love Las Vegas. While WDW and Vegas are at opposite ends of the spectrum, they are both about as far from "real life" as you can get and isn't that what vacation is for?!


I've heard Las Vegas it like a disney world for grown ups.  



tigger813 said:


> We're planning on heading to Storyland with the girls for a few days in August and camping at a friend's cabin the end of August. I need to get new sleeping bags today when I go out with my mom and sister.


I love storyland.  Last year was the first year we didn't make it up there.  I'd like to go when we're in maine with my little nieces and nephews if they havent' been yet.  Have a fun run.  



jennz said:


> QOTD:  Scotland!!  Leaving in 8 days...I'm so excited!


Whoo hoo!!!!!!  7 days now!!!   Wicked excited for you!!!

Yesterday was the first day in many weeks that I actually counted points and stayed within my daily points.  So I'm going to make this week count.  This is the first monday in ages that I weigh less than I weighed on friday too, so that is big motivation for me. 

Love hearing about all the vacations.  I figured out several years ago, how important vacation is, and that I pretty much work to pay the bills, and have enough left over to take a vacation.  I think I came to that realization while I planned our first disney trip in 2006.  I was quite obsessed with the planning, and it was such an amazing and fun trip.  

I'll have to make a disney question for today.


----------



## mikamah

Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney?   

We love the animation class in DHS animation studio.  It's 30 minutes long and they teach you to draw a character and your drawing is a souvenir.  We did it 5 times on our last trip, and I think in the august heat, we may beat that.  

Have a wonderful monday everyone!!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> My outfits are similar, maybe it's new england!  But my shoes do look nice.



Or more likely the "do everything for our child(ren) and spend no time or effort on ourselves" type of thing!  I concur on the shoes.... I might look ratty, but my shoes are top-notch!



mikamah said:


> I've heard Las Vegas it like a disney world for grown ups.



But isn't *DISNEY* the Disney World for grown ups???  



mikamah said:


> *Wicked* excited for you!!!



Umm.... you're giving yourself away as a true New Englander using that word!!




mikamah said:


> Yesterday was the first day in many weeks that I actually counted points and stayed within my daily points.  So I'm going to make this week count.  This is the first monday in ages that I weigh less than I weighed on friday too, so that is big motivation for me.



That is HUGE!  I often go into Monday a bit frantic feeling the need to make up for my weekend splurge(s). But on the occasions when I do it right and keep control over the weekends, I go into Monday with tremendous motivation to keep going on the right track.  You are set up for a great week!



mikamah said:


> Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney?



Meet characters!  I SWEAR I could spend days at Disney without riding (well... without riding MUCH) and just search out characters.  Sadlly, as the kids get older they are definitely LESS into meeting characters, so I have to kind of force the issue.  But I met Jiminy Cricket for the first time on my trip to WDW in May with DS and I was THRILLED!!  I had bought a Verizon Disney app for my phone that gave character meet and greet schedules.  Jiminy was schedule to be at the Conservation Station at AK at 1pm... we took the Planet Watch train out there just for that!  Met him, took pictures, and took the train right back.  Overall it probably took over 30 minutes, but well worth it in my book.... Here's a picture!!






Happy Monday everyone!  The weather looks a bit iffy around here today, but maybe that means that this two week heat wave will be letting up.  I don't mind the hot weather, but my electric bill this month is going to be out of control from having to run the AC every night.  Usually I run it very sparingly, just when desperately needed... but the nights have been too hot and my house doesn't ventilate well and it just doesn't cool off enough.  To save money I've been letting the kids sleep on the floor in our room so we only have to run one AC unit instead of 3... but enough of that!!  Plus we shut off the hot tub for this month.... too hot to sit in it for now!

I made one of my favorite low cal meals for dinner last night.  Curried chicken.... the recipe is over on the BL recipe thread if anyone is interested.  It reminded me again last night how much I love it!! Not a great choice for a hot night, but since I plan my menues in advance, I really didn't know how hot it would be.  But it was still delicious.  I'm glad I made a double batch!  

Hopefully DD's sore throat is better today.  She really felt crummy the last few days. Both strep cultures were negative, so we have been sticking with Motrin every 4 hours, lots of drinks and soft foods and REST.  Most of this was caused from being overtired, I'm sure.  But back to routine today hopefully!

Well... today's exercise is scheduled to be 20 minutes of arms and abs work and 20 minutes of cardio (other than running).  Guess I had better get that underway!  TTYL..............P


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> Yesterday was the first day in many weeks that I actually counted points and stayed within my daily points.  So I'm going to make this week count.  This is the first monday in ages that I weigh less than I weighed on friday too, so that is big motivation for me.



Kathy, that is awesome!  You are really on track for a great week.  Last week was the first Monday that I wasn't up from Friday in a vverryy long time, and had a great week!  I bet you are going to give Connie a run for her money!



mikamah said:


> Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney?



Well, We  Mickey's Philharmagic, we saw it either 3 or 4 times last month.  Also love FOTLK.  Neither are "rides"... but I also love love love Wishes, and missed it, even though the summer nightastic fireworks were incredible.

Just back from my first 5M run in a month!  Breathing and effort were easier, got into a rhythm early, started planning my class project, and it went by pretty quickly..  I was feeling so good I started to go for 6, but my knees and calves were yelling, so I decided to listen to them.  They might know what they are talking about!

I am at Friday's weight, which is amazing with TOM.  I hope I can have a good week despite it!  Hoping the cramps go away, sometimes a good run helps.

Off to shower, gymnastics, trying for round 2 of taking Mom to see my new great nephew, hope she's feeling up to it today.  DD will be in gym from 9:30-1, and then we'll have to go back over so she can meet her new cousin.  Gonna be a long day!

Have a great Monday!
Taryn


----------



## Worfiedoodles

pjlla said:


> BTW, wasn't it your son who was interested in designing theme park rides?  Did you know about the movie at the Omni Theater at the Museum of Science called "The Science of the Thrill Ride"?  I noticed it last week when I took DD to the MOS for the whale exhibit.  I can't wait to take DS to see the thrill ride movie!  And of course, I thought of you and your DS.



Yep, that's me. Since we are MOS members, you'd think I'd know about it...I guess I should actually read the newsletter they send out  Thanks for the tip! 



flipflopmom said:


> What is a clif block?



I think I spelled it wrong. It is a little energy supplement to take while you run, like Gu but more solid -- Kind of like a gummy, but with electrolytes and caffeine in my version. You don't need them unless you are doing a really long run -- it's different for every person, but for me I need them for anything over 7 miles. I love the black cherry flavor. I usually chew two every 3 miles or so. They help me keep moving! 



mikamah said:


> Nice work on the run and the menus.  Have you done the boston to bermuda cruise?  I've heard it's rougher than caribbean cruises, but it would be so convenient.  I haven't cruised, but am planning one for my 50th in 3.5 yrs, always thought disney cruise, but am looking into all the options too.



We love the Boston to Bermuda cruise! I did have an issue with sea sickness one day, but I got over it. Everyone is different and prefers different things, that's why there are so many cruise options! We did a Disney cruise a few years ago, we had to pry ds out of the kids club. They definitely have the best kids program I've seen at sea, and as you can imagine, the best entertainment. 



mikamah said:


> Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney?



My obvious answer is the WDW Half Marathon, but since that is a limited time opportunity, I will add DTD. I really enjoy shopping, wandering around, and taking it all in. I am perfectly happy to spend an afternoon there. 

I ran another 4M this morning. It was so nice to be up early and have it done for the day. Now I have to eat a quick breakfast at work, and head out to a workshop which will take all morning. I'm going to ignore the food and grab a bottle of water. 

Then I have my nice, healthy lunch which I will eat while I listen to the DIS Podcast. I am over a week behind, so it will be nice to start to catch up. Then I guess I'll have to get back to that pesky work...

Maria


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  I am back fro the cabin and need to catch up with all the posts here.  

Our weekend did not really go as planned.  We wanted to do a long run on Saturday but the horse flies were SO BAD that we had to quit at 4 miles.    We had wanted to swim and hang out in the lake since it was suppose to be 90° and sunny but it RAINED (actually stormed) from 1:00 PM through the rest of the day on Saturday.  Sunday morning it was humid and misty so we decided to work on some projects around our place and then come home.  While it really was not what I expected, it was still a nice weekend.  We played cards and games as a family, I read a whole book and we just kind of took it easy for a change. 

I also slept in a bit this morning so I am feeling a bit behind.  I need to get laundry going and work on packing up for our vacation to South Dakota.  I also plan on going to Walgreens this morning as they had some great coupon deals.  I am hoping to get a run in tonight with DH while the kids are at dance.  

I feel pretty good about my weight this morning.  Lately the cabin has meant a gain in weight and today when I weighed in, I was the same as Friday.    I did not track over the weekend but will hit it hard again today.

*Saturday qotd- What is your favorite, healthy summer meal?*
I love to make grilled chicken and grilled veggies.  We grill as much as possible in the summer time and it helps me plan lighter meals then the "meat and potato" meals we eat during winter.

*Sunday QOTD- What is your favorite non-disney vacation spot?*
Costa Rica!  OMG the jungle is beautiful!  It is impossible to describe it really but it was the most amazing vacation I have ever gone on.  I stayed at a tent village deep in the heart of the jungle on the Caribbean side (way south...practically in Panama).  I would LOVE to go back!

*Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney? *
Oh, how to pick my favorite!  I think it is Wishes, or maybe Fantasmic.  It could be hanging out at the Poly.  Then there is always shopping in the stores.  You can't forget Mickey's Philharmagic since we watch that at least 5 times a trip.  I could go on and on!  

Have a great day everyone!  I will check back in later as I will be around today and tomorrow and then gone for a whole week!
Jen


----------



## jennz

mikamah said:


> Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney?
> 
> We love the animation class in DHS animation studio.  It's 30 minutes long and they teach you to draw a character and your drawing is a souvenir.  We did it 5 times on our last trip, and I think in the august heat, we may beat that.
> 
> Have a wonderful monday everyone!!



DH and DD love this too - they would be right there next to you and Michael!


----------



## N&B'smom

*Sunday QOTD- What is your favorite non-disney vacation spot?* Our favorite has to be Turks and Caicos.  We've been there 7 times and it's just the most beautiful place.  The water practically GLOWS turquoise...it's amazing!!  My DS10 got certified to scuba dive while we were just there in April, he did the course at home and did the dives there.  My DH is a diver and said the diving there is AMAZING!!


*Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney? * I think my favorite thing to do is to just wander aimlessly along Main Street going in all the shops.  I love Main Street so much!!

Okay, so I haven't been around we have been very busy and frankly I find this thread to be overwhelming at times.  SOOOO many posts I can't catch up.  But I wanted to tell you guys that my diet wasn't going so well, as a matter of fact last Monday I started the South Beach Diet.  I just couldn't lose anything at all watching what I ate on my own, I needed to get rid of the cravings and have a more rigid plan.  So, I weighed myself Monday morning and my weight was up a bit.  (several pounds)    But I started the diet that day and I lost 5lbs this week.  Not only that but I also took my measurements then and now,  I lost 1" from my waist and 2" from my lower belly.  (pooch)  Next week I'll measure my hips/chest/etc.   So, I'm VERY happy with how my first week went!!!


----------



## Connie96

mikamah said:


> Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney?



I think I'd have to go with Wishes. It just makes me feel all full of magic.



mikamah said:


> I've heard Las Vegas it like a disney world for grown ups.





pjlla said:


> But isn't *DISNEY* the Disney World for grown ups???



I've gotta go with Pamela on this one. We have only ever been to WDW before our DD came along so, even as a grown up, Disney is my only Disney. But, I do understand why people say that about Vegas. Just like Disney, it is so far removed from anything that would resemble "real life". While the experience is very different, the feeling of escapism is the same with one exception - I could stay at WDW indefinitely but I can only handle about 4 days of Vegas before I really have to get out. It's a lot of fun, but only in small doses.


----------



## JOANNEL

mikamah said:


> Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney?
> )



Christmas lights!!!


----------



## JOANNEL

It's a bad eating week already, DS #1 came home from Europe. He brought us Belgium chocolates and white german chocolate.!!!!! It was declicious

Today is the neighbor's 15 th birthday, this is the first year his mom has worked. So I am taking him to lunch and then the birthday dinner is at Olive Garden!!!! Ugh!! Then Thursday we arfe off to canada!!!


----------



## brinalyn530

Another weird week for me since DS has football camp. Im only at work until 2:30 so I dont have a lot of down time like I usually do. Not to mention Im a nervous wreck about DS still having that cough and being outside the better part of the day  I really hope the coach keeps a good eye on him liked I asked! I read everyones posts since Friday and there were a lot that I wanted to comment on, but I kept getting interrupted so Ill just answer the QOTDs and make comments on the things I had highlighted, then Ive gotta get to work!

Saturday qotd- What is your favorite, healthy summer meal ?
I love having salad anytime of the year, but it tastes so much better in the summer when I can get fresh produce at the farmers market. I usually have to add some chicken or a hard boiled egg for the protein  especially at dinner time.



tigger813 said:


> Tomorrow DH is smoking pork butts


  OK, so Im apparently still 12, but this struck me as incredibly funny! 

Sunday QOTD- What is your favorite non-disney vacation spot?
We love to cruise  anywhere where the water is clear blue is fine with me! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We also had taken a few trips to Ocean City, MD which we love too.


My family used to go there every year when I was growing up. I thought it was the best place ever until I saw what the ocean is *supposed* to look like! Now I cant bring myself to go back 

Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney?
We enjoy Philharmagic, the shows at AK (which we saw for the first time this year), and all the fireworks shows, but we also love to shop, so Id probably say our favorite non-ride thing is DTD, even though I always spend way too much money there !

Get well wishes to all of the DDs and DSs who are feeling under the weather. 

Well, off to get some work done. Have a wonderful day everyone!

Bree


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I ended up bringing ds2 back home after his doctors appointment today.  Its what I thought....Strep Throat.  Luckily he seems to be acting pretty good and not really complaining.  I wouldnt even know he had strep without my knowledge of what the throat typically looks like with strep.  Hopefully no one else gets it.  Im using this day to clean up and get some laundry done.

QOTD-We loved seeing all the parades and fireworks during our last trip.  The kids loved them!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Besides Osborne Lights, Nemo the Musical!

Back from shopping. Got a few more bras, 3 sleeping bags, M&Ms, juice pouches, some chocolate, and DD2 and I split some Auntie Anne's pretzels. DD1, DH and Niece had fun playing mini golf. Just had a steak salad. Kids are having nachos. The older girls also had ice cream after mini golfing.

Time for a soda! Have a great day!


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Monday everyone!  

I'm back after being off the boards for a few days due to company.  This was the last round of company until October and we are all happy to have our house back!  

Thanks again, Kathy, for being our coach this week!  



mikamah said:


> Friday qotd- It seems that many of us are struggling this week, and after reading yesterdays' responses to the qotd, we're all doing many positive things.  Whether you're happy with your weighin, or not, what is one thing you can commit to this week to either keep you on track, or help you get back on track?



I'm going to commit to making sure my head is in the game.  I was getting a little sloppy and holding the line but I am supposed to be a loser and I think that will help.

Kudos to everyone who is sticking with this challenge -- a summer challenge is hard!

*pjlla,* sorry to hear about Sox.  Bless his little kitty heart!    He was lucky to have nice, caring people to help him at the end of his short life.  

*Rose,*  for the family drama.  I think that you will have a wonderful time at the Princess no matter what! 



mikamah said:


> Saturday qotd- What is your favorite, healthy summer meal ?



Hmmm, this is a tough one.  I would say anything that can be cooked on the grill.  We've been trying hard to just have some meat with salad on these warm nights and it works out pretty well since we are probably getting some extra carbohydrates from drinking beer before dinner!  



mikamah said:


> Sunday QOTD- What is your favorite non-disney vacation spot?



You mean there are other places to vacation besides Disney?!?   Just kidding!  

Our favorite non-Disney vacation spot is Lake Okoboji in Iowa.  DH's family has a place there that has been in the family since 1893 (not a typo -- 117 years).  We go for a week or so and hang out with all of DH's family and swim and boat and just take it easy.  We will be leaving in a week!  



mikamah said:


> Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney?



I have to go with my new favorite show, World of Color at DL, for this one.  

Good job on the loss with South Beach, *Shelby,* don't worry about catching up and just post when you can!  

I'm going to work really hard to make sure that I make some progress this week instead of just letting this week before vacation turn into another maintain before I go.  I've already figured out how to make sure I keep up with my C25K while I am gone by getting a day pass at the Y and running on the treadmill.  This will be a change for me since I always run outdoors.  Those Iowa bugs can be nasty and I don't want to have any excuses for not getting my behind out there and keeping up my exercise.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

Connie96 said:


> I've gotta go with Pamela on this one. We have only ever been to WDW before our DD came along so, even as a grown up, Disney is my only Disney. But, I do understand why people say that about Vegas. Just like Disney, it is so far removed from anything that would resemble "real life". While the experience is very different, the feeling of escapism is the same with one exception - I could stay at WDW indefinitely but I can only handle about 4 days of Vegas before I really have to get out. It's a lot of fun, but only in small doses.



ITA with you on this one, Connie!  



JOANNEL said:


> It's a bad eating week already, DS #1 came home from Europe. He brought us Belgium chocolates and white german chocolate.!!!!! It was declicious
> 
> Today is the neighbor's 15 th birthday, this is the first year his mom has worked. So I am taking him to lunch and then the birthday dinner is at Olive Garden!!!! Ugh!! Then Thursday we arfe off to canada!!!



Enjoy your trip, Joanne!



brinalyn530 said:


> Another weird week for me since DS has football camp. Im only at work until 2:30 so I dont have a lot of down time like I usually do. Not to mention Im a nervous wreck about DS still having that cough and being outside the better part of the day  I really hope the coach keeps a good eye on him liked I asked! I read everyones posts since Friday and there were a lot that I wanted to comment on, but I kept getting interrupted so Ill just answer the QOTDs and make comments on the things I had highlighted, then Ive gotta get to work!
> 
> Saturday qotd- What is your favorite, healthy summer meal ?
> I love having salad anytime of the year, but it tastes so much better in the summer when I can get fresh produce at the farmers market. I usually have to add some chicken or a hard boiled egg for the protein  especially at dinner time.



Hope that your DS is back at the top of his game soon, Bree!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I ended up bringing ds2 back home after his doctors appointment today.  Its what I thought....Strep Throat.  Luckily he seems to be acting pretty good and not really complaining.  I wouldnt even know he had strep without my knowledge of what the throat typically looks like with strep.  Hopefully no one else gets it.  Im using this day to clean up and get some laundry done.
> 
> QOTD-We loved seeing all the parades and fireworks during our last trip.  The kids loved them!



You, too, Lindsay!


----------



## N&B'smom

lisah0711 said:


> Good job on the loss with South Beach, *Shelby,* don't worry about catching up and just post when you can!



Thanks!!!  I feel SO much better after just one week and to know the scale is decreasing as well as the inches REALLY helps!!  

This week I will have one day that throws a monkey wrench into my diet but I'm going to try to stick with it, the best way I can.   My friend and I are leaving early on Wednesday morning and taking the train into NYC.  We have tickets to see Harry Connick Jr that night.   Then we're spending the night and coming home the next day.  So, we'll be eating 3 meals out: brunch, an early dinner and then lunch the next day (at PF Changs) on the way home.  Soooooooo....when I get back I will need to TOTALLY get back on track but I plan to enjoy that day in NYC!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Not a good day eating-wise at all. I thought birth control was supposed to help PMS, but I'm highly doubting that right now between my out of control eating and being in quite the mood. It's like having a two-year-old. 

I did start the morning off right. I'm good at that. Today it was 46 minutes on the Wii. I did 4 runs totaling about 20 minutes plus some stepping. I was down about half a pound this morning. Another positive for the day. Positive #3: Did well at breakfast and lunch. Dinner was good too. It was the in between that was the horrible part. Ok, vent over. Or not. I am so upset with myself. JenA-You are so right. I do know how to have a good day. I WISH today was one of them.

On to positive #4: My doctor's appointment went very well. I do not need to worry about salt/sodium intake as long as I am feeling okay. Sounds good to me! My doctor was great. She had all these suggestions and we worked out a great game plan. And, best of all (although I'm pretty happy about not needing so much salt), she lowered one of my meds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is HUGE for me!!!!!!!!!! I feel like a little kid with a sticker chart. I'm going to give myself my own smilies!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So, I guess I'd actually call this a good day. Eating was awful, but in reality, it was just one aspect of an otherwise EXCELLENT day!

Thanks for letting me process with you yet again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney?
> 
> 
> We love the animation class in DHS animation studio.  It's 30 minutes long and they teach you to draw a character and your drawing is a souvenir.  We did it 5 times on our last trip, and I think in the august heat, we may beat that.
> 
> Have a wonderful monday everyone!!


Spectromagic and MNSSHP. 
We plan our trip around Spectromagic--I just love it! 

Pamela--very cute picture with Jiminy Cricket.

Taryn-- Congrats on the 5 mile run! And I love Mickey's Philharmagic as well!



N&B'smom said:


> Okay, so I haven't been around we have been very busy and frankly I find this thread to be overwhelming at times.  SOOOO many posts I can't catch up.  But I wanted to tell you guys that my diet wasn't going so well, as a matter of fact last Monday I started the South Beach Diet.  I just couldn't lose anything at all watching what I ate on my own, I needed to get rid of the cravings and have a more rigid plan.  So, I weighed myself Monday morning and my weight was up a bit.  (several pounds)    But I started the diet that day and I lost 5lbs this week.  Not only that but I also took my measurements then and now,  I lost 1" from my waist and 2" from my lower belly.  (pooch)  Next week I'll measure my hips/chest/etc.   So, I'm VERY happy with how my first week went!!!


Congrats on the loss with South Beach and have a great time at the concert! I did South Beach before and lost a bunch. I made a mistake though, and stayed on phase 1 more than the two weeks. In my case I think that was a big mistake. I have had a few issues with depression and I think getting so few carbohydrates for the month or so I stayed on Phase 1 really messed with my serotonin levels. The point being--if I did it again I would definitely stick with the guidelines and switch to phase 2 on schedule. I definitely ate very healthy on it. Good luck!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I ended up bringing ds2 back home after his doctors appointment today.  Its what I thought....Strep Throat.  Luckily he seems to be acting pretty good and not really complaining.  I wouldnt even know he had strep without my knowledge of what the throat typically looks like with strep.  Hopefully no one else gets it.  Im using this day to clean up and get some laundry done.
> 
> QOTD-We loved seeing all the parades and fireworks during our last trip.  The kids loved them!


 Hope your son is feeling better soon.

Lisa--thanks! I'm feeling much better about things! I'm very proud of how I have handled it all so far. Great plan on going to the Y to run to avoid the bugs. Yuck, I am not a bug fan.

CC--so glad the appointment went well. Tomorrow's a new day for new choices!

Anne (maizezoe)--where are you? I hope everything is ok.

Jennz--we sent our registration for the Morse mini today. I hope to see you at the Dis meet. We haven't signed up yet--I told Mike he could handle that, since he has his own username now.

I had a good day. Strength after work. I started training my replacement and I think she is going to do a good job. Mike is on a conference call right now, and I think I'm going to chill for a bit and go to be early. I'm really tired. Have a nice evening!


----------



## tigger813

Crazy weather night here! Tornado warnings and thunderstorm warnings. Lightning that is practically constant! Saw one of my FB friends online where the tornado warning was. So I asked are you guys ok? He had no idea that they were under a tornado warning. They were watching Vacation and having a bad thunderstorm! He was shocked! Seems to be quieting down now.

I'm exhausted from having all this company and cooking and cleaning. It's been great having everyone together but I'm EXHAUSTED!

After we got home from shopping I took my girls and my niece to the library so we could get some more audio books. Then we came home and my mom suggested that I take the kids down to the lake. It was fun and the kids liked it. Then I came home and cut up the leftover steak and onions and fried them up. I then heated up some French bread and the leftover pulled pork. The only thing left from the weekend food wise is the pulled pork. DH will finish that tomorrow for lunch.

We're all going out to a restaurant called Not Your Average Joe's tomorrow when DH gets home from work. It's really good. I love the foccaccia with the dipping oil! Not sure what I'll eat yet as the menu keeps changing. My sister and her family will head to CT tomorrow after supper to visit DBil's sister and her family for a few days before heading back to NC.

Dad's surgery is approaching on Thursday. Can't wait until that is over! Tomorrow is DD1s 10 year check up. Not sure if she will get any shots but she will deal with it if it has to happen!

The scale will be up again this week but I intend to make it the last gain in this challenge! I want to reach my goal or at least 150 by my birthday in 4 1/2 weeks! I'll be able to get back to WATP next week after my parents leave.

I need to head to bed before I fall over! Going to sleep in tomorrow, or at least try to sleep in. Need to do my laundry and try and get organized again! 

Have a good night and I hope you all get a good night's sleep!


----------



## flipflopmom

pjlla said:


> I made one of my favorite low cal meals for dinner last night.  Curried chicken.... the recipe is over on the BL recipe thread if anyone is interested.  It reminded me again last night how much I love it!! .  But it was still delicious.  I'm glad I made a double batch!


You look fantastic!!  I need to check out that recipe, DH bought a bunch of chicken on sale last week, and I was looking for something new to do with it!!  Hoping DD gets back on her feet soon.  For some unknown reason, when I am stressed and DONE, not enough rest, etc, it goes straight to my throat?  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I think I spelled it wrong. It is a little energy supplement to take while you run, like Gu but more solid -- Kind of like a gummy, but with electrolytes and caffeine in my version. You don't need them unless you are doing a really long run -- it's different for every person, but for me I need them for anything over 7 miles. I love the black cherry flavor. I usually chew two every 3 miles or so. They help me keep moving!



Thanks!  Sounds like somthing I need to look for, since I really, really want to increase my mileage.



jenanderson said:


> While it really was not what I expected, it was still a nice weekend.  We played cards and games as a family, I read a whole book and we just kind of took it easy for a change.


Jen, that reallys sounds heavenly!   Sorry the weather didn't cooperate for you.  Your vacation sounded wonderful too.  I bet your week in SD will be just as fantastic!!  



N&B'smom said:


> But I wanted to tell you guys that my diet wasn't going so well, as a matter of fact last Monday I started the South Beach Diet.  I just couldn't lose anything at all watching what I ate on my own, I needed to get rid of the cravings and have a more rigid plan.



Shelby, that's great for you!  Glad you have something that's working for you.  I did Atkins years several years ago, and my pooch was smaller then, even though I weigh 13 pounds less now.  I thought about trying it out, but I am afraid it will be just too low carb to fuel my running.  One of my good friends just got back yesterday from T&C, and her pictures are unreal!



JOANNEL said:


> Today is the neighbor's 15 th birthday, this is the first year his mom has worked. So I am taking him to lunch and then the birthday dinner is at Olive Garden!!!! Ugh!! Then Thursday we arfe off to canada!!!



That is so sweet of you to take care of him like that!!!  I hope you have a wonderful time in Canada!



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, off to get some work done. Have a wonderful day everyone!


Bree, I hope DS made it through camp okay!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I wouldnt even know he had strep without my knowledge of what the throat typically looks like with strep.  Hopefully no one else gets it.  Im using this day to clean up and get some laundry done.


Hope he is better soon!!   Lots of sick little ones this week!




lisah0711 said:


> I'm going to commit to making sure my head is in the game.  I was getting a little sloppy and holding the line but I am supposed to be a loser and I think that will help.
> 
> Those Iowa bugs can be nasty and I don't want to have any excuses for not getting my behind out there and keeping up my exercise.


Welcome back Lisa!  These Virginia bugs are pretty nasty, too.  The park I run in has a creek, and the mosquitos were out in full force this am.  Big ones.  I squished as many as I could.   Congrats on getting your focus back!




cclovesdis said:


> I thought birth control was supposed to help PMS, but I'm highly doubting that right now between my out of control eating and being in quite the mood. It's like having a two-year-old. So, I guess I'd actually call this a good day. Eating was awful, but in reality, it was just one aspect of an otherwise EXCELLENT day.


CC-  so happy for that great news from your dr.  And honey, as a mom of a 3 year old, the terrible twos got NOTHING on the 3's, and I am a 3 year old today.  We're rocking the same boat!



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--Congrats on the 5 mile run!  Strength after work. I started training my replacement and I think she is going to do a good job.


YAY!!!!  And thanks!  It felt great to get back to a 5M, still far behind you all and the big guns!  Glad the replacement training went well.



tigger813 said:


> Crazy weather night here! Tornado warnings and thunderstorm warnings.


Be careful Tracey!!!!  Life will settle in for you soon, and you have a great goal!

Lots to say tonight, b/c I need to.  Sorry.  Gonna do a list, b/c it's easier to read.
#1.  I have to check in here before and maybe during dinner.  Learned the hard way tonight.

#2.  Girls & Mom wanted pizza for lunch.  Was proud only had 1.5 teeny slices, planned on eating lots of fruit for dinner.  

#3. Ate the orange and watermelon, and a cheese stick, and  half a hershey's dark chocolate bar, and 3 hot wings, and .5 cup of potato chip crumbs.  Yes, that was all that was in the bag, and I was desperate!  I did have a bit of sanity and measured the crumbs before I ate them.  Despite all the noshing, I am in my calorie range, but on the upper end of it.  

#4. I hate TOM!  I never crave chips and chocolate.  I had such a weak few hours!

#5. Kids are at Mom's for the night, DH is at work, I am working on class project.  Paranoia is setting in, I hear every sound.

#6.  Will Marathoning for Mortals transform my life?  Heard some of you talk about it, not in library so I'll have to order it.  Trying to decide if it's worth it?

#7.  My DH's name is Brad.  DD1, almost 11 is Anna Kathryn.  DD2, 3.5 is Sophie.  I am sharing because called Brad DH tonight, and mentally referred to both girls at one point in the day as either DD1 or DD2.

#8.  Totally ticked at myself tonight, just want to cry for sabotaging my 5M run, great 2 last weeks.  So tonight's nugget of wisdom:
_Laugh and the world laughs with you. 
Cry and you cry with your girlfriends. _
-Laurie Kuslansky- 

Thanks girlfriends!
Night!
Taryn


----------



## pinkle

JOANNEL said:


> It's a bad eating week already, DS #1 came home from Europe. He brought us Belgium chocolates and white german chocolate.!!!!! It was declicious
> 
> Today is the neighbor's 15 th birthday, this is the first year his mom has worked. So I am taking him to lunch and then the birthday dinner is at Olive Garden!!!! Ugh!! Then Thursday we arfe off to canada!!!



Where abouts in Canada...I live in southern Ontario!!!!!!!!!!! It's a beautiful country 

I managed to run 6km and did pretty good  with my eating habits.  My weight loss hasn't been going well, I think it's because I am down to my last 7-9lbs and it is really tough!!!!!!  But I am NOT giving up.  I just imagine the day when I stand on the scale and I've made it!  I haven't really expected myself to do it because I could stop now BUT to actually reach your goal weight...Sweet Victory


----------



## corinnak

Hi Losers!

I am back from my cousin's wedding in South Dakota - it was on Friday night and was just beautiful.  The food was challenging - it is so hard when the choices are so outside your control.  The only things I really regret are the jalepeno popper I ate at the rehearsal dinner because everyone was raving about them.  It was so not worth 4 points.  I should've stuck with my "don't eat fried food" guideline.  The other regret was the wedding mints at the morning-after brunch.  Man, those are like memories in the form of sugar.  A staple at midwest weddings, but I did get carried away a bit.  As for activity, I climbed 3 floors worth of stairs at the indoor water park multiple times with innertubes for multiple kids.    And I did a shortish run/hike/walk around Sylvan Lake one warm morning.  Better than nothing but not as much as usual, that's for sure.

Next I'll go and catch up the QOTD a bit.  BIG thanks to Jen Anderson for collecting a few of them in her post  :

Saturday qotd- What is your favorite, healthy summer meal?
Corn on the Cob and Veggie Burgers or the Yves veggie dogs on the grill (now that Morningstar Farms is out of the Dog business)

Sunday QOTD- What is your favorite non-disney vacation spot?  Tough call.  We love Northern Michigan & Mackinac Island.

Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney?  It used to be The Adventurer's Club.  Now: I love the live music.  The perfect thing would be spending the afternoon bouncing from show to show in the World Showcase followed by a night at Jellyrolls.


----------



## corinnak

I've caught up the QOTD archive!


----------



## tigger813

Slept pretty well. I should wake my niece up for our run but I don't know if I'm up for it this morning. I'll get in some kind of workout later.

I'm changing my clippie back to 40 pounds. This will inspire me to get back my 45 and hopefully get my 50. I will get back on track next week for sure though it will be TOM. Sometimes that actually helps me even though I hate it! I'm sitting here sweating so definitely not a day for a run. Maybe we will walk a bit later. Everyone is doing errands and stuff today and then we're all going out to dinner together before sister and her family leave.

Got two bags of laundry to fold and another load in the wash right now with another 2 loads to go. 

Enjoy your day I'll be back later!


----------



## mikamah

N&B'smom said:


> This week I will have one day that throws a monkey wrench into my diet but I'm going to try to stick with it, the best way I can.   My friend and I are leaving early on Wednesday morning and taking the train into NYC.  We have tickets to see Harry Connick Jr that night.   Then we're spending the night and coming home the next day.  So, we'll be eating 3 meals out: brunch, an early dinner and then lunch the next day (at PF Changs) on the way home.  Soooooooo....when I get back I will need to TOTALLY get back on track but I plan to enjoy that day in NYC!!!


Sounds like a wonderful time.  Harry Connick Jr is so handsome too.  You won't want to eat too much so you'll look hot for him, cuz he'll be checking you out!!



cclovesdis said:


> On to positive #4: My doctor's appointment went very well. I do not need to worry about salt/sodium intake as long as I am feeling okay. Sounds good to me! My doctor was great. She had all these suggestions and we worked out a great game plan. And, best of all (although I'm pretty happy about not needing so much salt), she lowered one of my meds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is HUGE for me!!!!!!!!!! I feel like a little kid with a sticker chart. I'm going to give myself my own smilies!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :Thanks for letting me process with you yet again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great news from the doctor.  Glad to hear it.  Isn't it nice to be able to come here and write it all down, and then what you thought was so bad, is just a small thing, and there are so many more positive aspects from your day.  You're doing great, CC. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I told Mike he could handle that, since he has his own username now.
> 
> I had a good day. Strength after work. I started training my replacement and I think she is going to do a good job. Mike is on a conference call right now, and I think I'm going to chill for a bit and go to be early. I'm really tired. Have a nice evening!


Glad your day was good.  Just wondering if Mike's username is Mike&Rose?



tigger813 said:


> Crazy weather night here! Tornado warnings and thunderstorm warnings. Lightning that is practically constant! Saw one of my FB friends online where the tornado warning was. So I asked are you guys ok? He had no idea that they were under a tornado warning. They were watching Vacation and having a bad thunderstorm! He was shocked! Seems to be quieting down now.


I thought of you last night when I watched the news, and thought Littleton was near those big storms.  We just had one, but it wasn't bad.  Hope everyone is ok. 



flipflopmom said:


> #1.  I have to check in here before and maybe during dinner.  Learned the hard way tonight.
> 
> #2.  Girls & Mom wanted pizza for lunch.  Was proud only had 1.5 teeny slices, planned on eating lots of fruit for dinner.
> 
> #3. Ate the orange and watermelon, and a cheese stick, and  half a hershey's dark chocolate bar, and 3 hot wings, and .5 cup of potato chip crumbs.  Yes, that was all that was in the bag, and I was desperate!  I did have a bit of sanity and measured the crumbs before I ate them.  Despite all the noshing, I am in my calorie range, but on the upper end of it.
> 
> #4. I hate TOM!  I never crave chips and chocolate.  I had such a weak few hours!
> 
> #5. Kids are at Mom's for the night, DH is at work, I am working on class project.  Paranoia is setting in, I hear every sound.
> 
> #6.  Will Marathoning for Mortals transform my life?  Heard some of you talk about it, not in library so I'll have to order it.  Trying to decide if it's worth it?
> 
> #7.  My DH's name is Brad.  DD1, almost 11 is Anna Kathryn.  DD2, 3.5 is Sophie.  I am sharing because called Brad DH tonight, and mentally referred to both girls at one point in the day as either DD1 or DD2.
> 
> #8.  Totally ticked at myself tonight, just want to cry for sabotaging my 5M run, great 2 last weeks.  So tonight's nugget of wisdom:
> _Laugh and the world laughs with you.
> Cry and you cry with your girlfriends. _


1. I am so much better when I check in here too.  I did check in briefly but only read and didn't have time to post last night.
2. One and half pieces is nothing.  Good job!
3. Yay on the orange and watermelon, and the near empty bag of chips.  We all have those days, and just need to get up and start fresh tomorrow, or today since it is today now. 
4.  It stinks.  Hysterectomy or Menopause are our only other options, and I don't think they're much better.  Hang in there. 
5. I hope you were able to sleep.  It's strange to have the house to yourself, isn't it?  I hope that gets easier as  you hubby works more nights.  When he's back to days, you probably won't like sharing your bed again.
6.  I bought it back in march when I first started c25k, and read it through thinking it's something to work toward.  I recently picked it up again and am reading it again, and now that I've been run/walkng for a while I'm finding it more helpful.  Just read about your maximum heart rate, and how the lactic acid build up as you approach it and that tires your muscles.  I like the training plans too, especiallly because it's 3 days of running, one progressively longer day, and 2 days of cross training, so as I start training for the princess, I can bike as the cross training with michael.  So, I think it is worth it.  It was about 15$ I think on amazon.  
7.Hi to brad, Anna Kathryn, and sophie.
8.  We are always here to laugh and cry with you.  



pinkle said:


> I managed to run 6km and did pretty good  with my eating habits.  My weight loss hasn't been going well, I think it's because I am down to my last 7-9lbs and it is really tough!!!!!!  But I am NOT giving up.  I just imagine the day when I stand on the scale and I've made it!  I haven't really expected myself to do it because I could stop now BUT to actually reach your goal weight...Sweet Victory


Those last few pounds are always the hardest, but you are right, once you reach your hard earned goal, you will celebrate big time.!!



corinnak said:


> I am back from my cousin's wedding in South Dakota - it was on Friday night and was just beautiful.  The food was challenging - it is so hard when the choices are so outside your control.  The only things I really regret are the jalepeno popper I ate at the rehearsal dinner because everyone was raving about them.  It was so not worth 4 points.  I should've stuck with my "don't eat fried food" guideline.  The other regret was the wedding mints at the morning-after brunch.  Man, those are like memories in the form of sugar.  A staple at midwest weddings, but I did get carried away a bit.  As for activity, I climbed 3 floors worth of stairs at the indoor water park multiple times with innertubes for multiple kids.    And I did a shortish run/hike/walk around Sylvan Lake one warm morning.  Better than nothing but not as much as usual, that's for sure.


Welcome back.  Sounds like a beautiful wedding, and if you were still counting your points, you did awesome!!  Stair climbing is a very good form of exercise, and those lucky kids who didn't have to carry their tubes. 



corinnak said:


> I've caught up the QOTD archive!


Thanks Corinna.  That came in very handy for my coaching week. 



pjlla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  The weather looks a bit iffy around here today, but maybe that means that this two week heat wave will be letting up.  I don't mind the hot weather, but my electric bill this month is going to be out of control from having to run the AC every night.  Usually I run it very sparingly, just when desperately needed... but the nights have been too hot and my house doesn't ventilate well and it just doesn't cool off enough.  To save money I've been letting the kids sleep on the floor in our room so we only have to run one AC unit instead of 3... but enough of that!!  Plus we shut off the hot tub for this month.... too hot to sit in it for now!
> 
> Hopefully DD's sore throat is better today.  She really felt crummy the last few days. Both strep cultures were negative, so we have been sticking with Motrin every 4 hours, lots of drinks and soft foods and REST.  Most of this was caused from being overtired, I'm sure.  But back to routine today hopefully!
> 
> Well... today's exercise is scheduled to be 20 minutes of arms and abs work and 20 minutes of cardio (other than running).  Guess I had better get that underway!  TTYL..............P


I am so glad that I bought an air conditioner this year, but I too am not looking forward to the electric bill.  Hope your dd is feeling better soon.   Lots of sick kiddos this summer.   



flipflopmom said:


> I am at Friday's weight, which is amazing with TOM.  I hope I can have a good week despite it!  Hoping the cramps go away, sometimes a good run helps.
> 
> Off to shower, gymnastics, trying for round 2 of taking Mom to see my new great nephew, hope she's feeling up to it today.  DD will be in gym from 9:30-1, and then we'll have to go back over so she can meet her new cousin.  Gonna be a long day!


Nice job on the weekend.  Hope you got to see your little baby.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I ran another 4M this morning. It was so nice to be up early and have it done for the day. Now I have to eat a quick breakfast at work, and head out to a workshop which will take all morning. I'm going to ignore the food and grab a bottle of water.
> 
> Then I have my nice, healthy lunch which I will eat while I listen to the DIS Podcast. I am over a week behind, so it will be nice to start to catch up. Then I guess I'll have to get back to that pesky work...
> 
> Maria


Nice work on the run.  I didn't get out til after work, and it was cloudy for the first half which saved me.  Don't you hate how work interferes with the rest of our lives? 



jenanderson said:


> Our weekend did not really go as planned.  We wanted to do a long run on Saturday but the horse flies were SO BAD that we had to quit at 4 miles.    We had wanted to swim and hang out in the lake since it was suppose to be 90° and sunny but it RAINED (actually stormed) from 1:00 PM through the rest of the day on Saturday.  Sunday morning it was humid and misty so we decided to work on some projects around our place and then come home.  While it really was not what I expected, it was still a nice weekend.  We played cards and games as a family, I read a whole book and we just kind of took it easy for a change.
> 
> I also slept in a bit this morning so I am feeling a bit behind.  I need to get laundry going and work on packing up for our vacation to South Dakota.  I also plan on going to Walgreens this morning as they had some great coupon deals.  I am hoping to get a run in tonight with DH while the kids are at dance.
> 
> I feel pretty good about my weight this morning.  Lately the cabin has meant a gain in weight and today when I weighed in, I was the same as Friday.    I did not track over the weekend but will hit it hard again today.


You weekend sounds really nice and relaxing.  Nice work on the scale too!!  Happy packing today, and if I don't get back later, have a wonderful vacation!!



jennz said:


> DH and DD love this too - they would be right there next to you and Michael!


Maybe some day we'll all be there together!!  Maybe 2/27/2011 for the princess!!!  There's plenty of time til then!!!!



Connie96 said:


> I've gotta go with Pamela on this one. We have only ever been to WDW before our DD came along so, even as a grown up, Disney is my only Disney. But, I do understand why people say that about Vegas. Just like Disney, it is so far removed from anything that would resemble "real life". While the experience is very different, the feeling of escapism is the same with one exception - I could stay at WDW indefinitely but I can only handle about 4 days of Vegas before I really have to get out. It's a lot of fun, but only in small doses.


Gret description of vegas.  I've never been there, but disney is definitely my disney.
How you doing this week?  Will we both be in the top ten?!?!?



JOANNEL said:


> It's a bad eating week already, DS #1 came home from Europe. He brought us Belgium chocolates and white german chocolate.!!!!! It was declicious
> 
> Today is the neighbor's 15 th birthday, this is the first year his mom has worked. So I am taking him to lunch and then the birthday dinner is at Olive Garden!!!! Ugh!! Then Thursday we arfe off to canada!!!


  Hang in there.  The chocolate sounds marvelous, and luckily it's not something you can go out and buy, so once it's gone, it's gone.  Savor it.   Have a wonderful trip to Canada!!



brinalyn530 said:


> Another weird week for me since DS has football camp. Im only at work until 2:30 so I dont have a lot of down time like I usually do. Not to mention Im a nervous wreck about DS still having that cough and being outside the better part of the day  I really hope the coach keeps a good eye on him liked I asked! I read everyones posts since Friday and there were a lot that I wanted to comment on, but I kept getting interrupted so Ill just answer the QOTDs and make comments on the things I had highlighted, then Ive gotta get to work!


I hope you son did ok at camp yesterday.  Mid week here is looking cooler, so hopefully that's true for you too.  I'm always reminding my son to drink at camp, and he brings a 32 oz bottle with him, so yesterday he said he filled it 3 times!  Guess it sunk in. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I ended up bringing ds2 back home after his doctors appointment today.  Its what I thought....Strep Throat.  Luckily he seems to be acting pretty good and not really complaining.  I wouldnt even know he had strep without my knowledge of what the throat typically looks like with strep.  Hopefully no one else gets it.  Im using this day to clean up and get some laundry done.


  I hope he's feeling better and noone else gets it too.  Hope you had a little down time with your boys too.



lisah0711 said:


> I'm back after being off the boards for a few days due to company.  This was the last round of company until October and we are all happy to have our house back!
> 
> We've been trying hard to just have some meat with salad on these warm nights and it works out pretty well since we are probably getting some extra carbohydrates from drinking beer before dinner!
> 
> I have to go with my new favorite show, World of Color at DL, for this one.
> 
> I'm going to work really hard to make sure that I make some progress this week instead of just letting this week before vacation turn into another maintain before I go.  I've already figured out how to make sure I keep up with my C25K while I am gone by getting a day pass at the Y and running on the treadmill.  This will be a change for me since I always run outdoors.  Those Iowa bugs can be nasty and I don't want to have any excuses for not getting my behind out there and keeping up my exercise.


We've missed you, Lisa.  I nice cold beer is always good before a healthy dinner.
The other day at work, I had looked up the galaxy roller coaster because we were talking about it, and the started playing and found a great photo review of world of color.  It looked amazing.  Is it a new thing that will be at DL indefinitely or is it limited time for the summer?
Good plan not to take the week off, and to run at the Y without the bugs. 
Lots of you are going away next week.  

I am still within my weekly points!!  Very happy about that.  I also got some great motivation for the running/training for the princess.  I talked to my sil last night and I had talked about the princess, but one of my big worries was I needed to have someone come with us so they can watch michael while I run, and I hate to put people out, so think I could pay for the room, and they pay for their tickets and flights etc, and my sil wants to come with me.  She and my niece since my brother works for an accountant and can't get away, he is encouraging her to come and cheer me on.  They are the 2 most supportive of my running.  They seem to appreciate how hard I am working and I am so excited!!  We are very close to them, and my niece is the same age as michael, so it will be easy for her to take the kids when I rest for the race, and perhaps go to a dis meet.  Another motivator was from Veronica on the incredibles thread- she said for every 5 pounds you lose, you can increase your speed by 15-25 seconds,  I could lose 30 pounds, and up my speed by almost 3 minutes, so I'm going to do it!!!

On that note, I ran/walked 4 miles, and am planning to add 1/3-1/2 mile a week and hope to be at 7 miles by oct 1 and then we will book our trip!!!  Of course if I hear the princess is filling to capacity, I would book that sooner, but from what I've read, they don't seem to fill up til after the wine and dine in oct.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## mikamah

Tuesday QOTD?  What are your meal plans for the day?

Bkfst- egg beaters with salse and cheese, banana
Lunch- leftover grilled chicken, potato and zuchini, yogurt and apple
Dinner-Michael gets a dominos pizza tonight, which I don't like, so I'll probably have a salad and either grill some more chicken or have some turkey and ham in it.  Actually, as I think about it, I think I"ll hard boil some eggs now to have in the salad.  

Have a wondeful, healthy day!!!


----------



## donac

Good mornng everyone.  

Busy couple of days.  Friday went to dmom's to help dsis cook for her graduation party.  Went back up early on Sunday to help set up.  She and my mom were upset with each other.  (It was at mom's house and she was still cleaning when I got there at 11:30 and the party was at 1:30).  Dh, ds's and I pitched in where we could and it got things done along with another sister and her family.  It was difficult trying to keep head cool (YES I am a major peacemaker in my family)

Yesterday dh went to doctor for check up.  His EKG has not changed in the last year so that is good and this afternoon he is doing a stress test to rule that out.  

He is getting ready to pack right now.  He is packing up his truck with a friend tonight and they are leaving for the jambo tomorrow morning at 6:30.  He will not be back until Aug 5th

we went yesteday to mow a lawn.  Had horrible weather on the drive down.  Started mowing and it started to rain.  Dh was weedwacking under a tree and didn't notice for a while.  we did finish the lawn but were not only hot and sweaty but wet and damp.  We were a little chilly by the time we got home. 

Sunday QOTD- What is your favorite non-disney vacation spot? I think it would have to be Washington DC.  Love to visit the museums.  


Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at disney?  Main Street Electrical Parade.  we saw it on our honeymoon in DL and a couple of times in DW.  Ds is going to SW in a couple of weeks.  I am asking him to video tape it for me.

Tuesday QOTD? What are your meal plans for the day?  I really don't have a plan for today.  With dh leaving tomorrow I have to play today by ear.  There is cantalope in the frig that I will be cutting into and may do yogurt and fruit for lunch.  we are going out for dinner because it will be one of his last good meals before getting jambo food. 

We also have to take the dog to the vets this morning.

Busy day.  It will be very quiet here starting tomorrow morning so I think I will be on more then.  

HAve a great day everyone.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Kathy--DH is MikeofRose&Mike--we were both very original with our user names.

Have a good day everyone. I'm training my new person again today. We still have a lot to cover, so it's going to be a tiring day again. Mike and I have our 4m run tonight and he has a conference call again. It's not until 9 and I bet I'm asleep before he's done. I've been really tired lately.

Food today:
Kashi go lean, banana skim milk, benefiber with one scoop of protein mix

hard boiled egg, string cheese, mini whole wheat bagel, grapes and small serving of almonds

pizza with thin crust (can't remember the brand) and whatever veggies I buy on the way home to put on it. I buy the crust at Kroger and it's a prebaked crust that's really good. We've started having it a lot on the night we run afterwork, because we've been having to go so late with the heat. Now that Mike has his conference call, it really needs to be something quick and easy.

I will probably also have a luna bar before we run.

OT--is anyone else sick to death of hearing about Lyndsey Lohan? Enough already!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## JOANNEL

pinkle said:


> Where abouts in Canada...I live in southern Ontario!!!!!!!!!!! It's a beautiful country
> 
> I



Southern Quebec, Sherbrooke. We haven't been in ages so I am looking forward to it. They make me crazy though, We asked weeks ago before we made our reservations if they had any plans, the answer was no. Well now they tell us they have plans and have to leave on Sunday. So we are spending all the $$ to be by ourselves for two of the four days!!!! UGH and they wonder why we don;t visit much.


----------



## corinnak

Good morning!  I know there were a few people here talking about getting a WISH t-shirt - this is probably the only order of the Raceready WISH shirts   before the Princess, so I thought I'd put it out over here.  I have been amazed by how much fun wearing a WISH shirt makes these races.  The scream-team (team members or family members of teammates) cheers for you on the course, and it is easy to see you from far away.  Other WISH teammates find you on the course and say hello....it makes the events at Disney go from being awesome to being really incredibly awesome!  If you're interested:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2501379


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> Tuesday QOTD?  What are your meal plans for the day?



Bkfst- light yogurt, grapes, vitamuffin
Morning Snack -- orange, 2 tbsp. raw cashews
Lunch-hummus, red, orange and yellow peppers, grape tomatoes, baby carrots, Jello Sugar-Free cinnamon roll pudding
Aft. Snack -- two wedges of light laughing cow cheese on two light & crisp Wasa bread wafers
Dinner-grilled salmon, salad, brown rice, Skinny Cow strawberry cheesecake single serve light ice cream

I planned to get up and run today, but I just couldn't get out of bed until 6:30, and I was asleep before 9 last night. I think it's the heat, it seems to take alot out of me. I will get up and run 6M tomorrow morning -- I'm afraid it may be my last for awhile. My eyes are still giving me trouble -- still sore and with a lot of discharge. I wear my contacts all day and by the end they are killing me. I have an appt. with the opthamologist tomorrow, so I'm pretty sure he's going to tell me to keep them out for another week while I take some other medication -- at least I hope it's not longer than another week. Sigh. I was just getting back into it and enjoying myself...but I faced up to the fact that this is not going to go away on its own, and I need to take care of my eyes. Discomfort and not being able to run for a week is a small price to pay to get my eyes functioning properly again. I need to look at the long term rather than what I want to do this week. 

*Pamela* -- I meant to tell you the photo with JC looks great! You look great! And very, very happy! 

*Dona* -- Enjoy your week alone! I'm sure you will get alot done and be excited when dh returns! 

*Corinna* -- Welcome Back!  I always miss your wise and practical approach. 

*Taryn* -- TOM is going to kick my bum this week, too...but I'm fighting back. It is possible to not gain this week for me, it just takes vigilance and singular determination. 

Everyone have a great day!

Maria


----------



## jenanderson

N&B'smom said:


> Okay, so I haven't been around we have been very busy and frankly I find this thread to be overwhelming at times.  SOOOO many posts I can't catch up.



Sounds like the new diet is going great...nice job!  

I agree that the thread is overwhelming at times.  I have found the best thing to do is to post when I can, respond when there is time and if I don't have time...at least check in.  Despite how big it can be and how fast it can move, it is what keeps me going and inspires me to keep on working towards my goal.  I have finally learned that it is okay not to totally keep up with the thread and that makes it easier as well.



brinalyn530 said:


> Im a nervous wreck about DS still having that cough and being outside the better part of the day  I really hope the coach keeps a good eye on him liked I asked!



Bree - How is DS?  I hope he is feeling better!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I ended up bringing ds2 back home after his doctors appointment today.  Its what I thought....Strep Throat.



Looks like we have a few sick kids around here lately.  I hope your DS feels better real soon!



lisah0711 said:


> Kudos to everyone who is sticking with this challenge -- a summer challenge is hard!



I had thought the summer challenge would be so much easier since I would be home.  I have found that it is so much harder though.  My days slip away from me and I don't find time to get back on the computer, I can snack the day away because the fridge is right there, it is hard to run because it is hot and I could go on and on with excuses.  I will say that I am looking forward to the fall challenge though!



cclovesdis said:


> Not a good day eating-wise at all. I thought birth control was supposed to help PMS, but I'm highly doubting that right now between my out of control eating and being in quite the mood. It's like having a two-year-old.



CC - Looks like it was a pretty positive day.  I am sorry about the whole PMS deal but I am also figuring out how to deal with my inner "two-year-old"!  It is one of those struggles that I could do without as well!



flipflopmom said:


> #4. I hate TOM!  I never crave chips and chocolate.  I had such a weak few hours!
> 
> #6.  Will Marathoning for Mortals transform my life?  Heard some of you talk about it, not in library so I'll have to order it.  Trying to decide if it's worth it?
> 
> #8.  Totally ticked at myself tonight, just want to cry for sabotaging my 5M run, great 2 last weeks.  So tonight's nugget of wisdom:
> _Laugh and the world laughs with you.
> Cry and you cry with your girlfriends. _
> -Laurie Kuslansky-



#4 - Oh boy, the cravings are so hard to deal with.  Last night I had Hersey kisses before bed.  I must be stronger today.

#6 - I enjoyed the book but I would not say it transformed my life.  I have enjoyed other running books a lot more than that one.

#8 - Great job on the run.  Even if something else went wrong in the day, your run is still incredible!  

I LOVE the quote...so true!



pinkle said:


> I managed to run 6km and did pretty good  with my eating habits.  My weight loss hasn't been going well, I think it's because I am down to my last 7-9lbs and it is really tough!!!!!!  But I am NOT giving up.  I just imagine the day when I stand on the scale and I've made it!  I haven't really expected myself to do it because I could stop now BUT to actually reach your goal weight...Sweet Victory



Way to go on your run!!!  We must be in about the same spot....very tough to lose and only 9 pounds to go!  I am also dreaming of the day I step on the scale and see my goal!  You CAN do it and even if it takes a long time, you will have that sweet victory!



corinnak said:


> I've caught up the QOTD archive!



Thank you!



mikamah said:


> I am still within my weekly points!!
> 
> On that note, I ran/walked 4 miles, and am planning to add 1/3-1/2 mile a week and hope to be at 7 miles by oct 1 and then we will book our trip!!!



You are doing great!  Way to go on your 4 miles - it sounds like you have a great plan in place for increasing your mileage.  I am so happy that you have people who are supportive of your running, it is so helpful to have someone cheering you on...YOU GO GIRL!



corinnak said:


> Good morning!  I know there were a few people here talking about getting a WISH t-shirt - this is probably the only order of the Raceready WISH shirts   before the Princess, so I thought I'd put it out over here.  I have been amazed by how much fun wearing a WISH shirt makes these races.  The scream-team (team members or family members of teammates) cheers for you on the course, and it is easy to see you from far away.  Other WISH teammates find you on the course and say hello....it makes the events at Disney go from being awesome to being really incredibly awesome!  If you're interested:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2501379



Thanks for posting this!  I MUST get a WISH shirt.  I loved when we were at the Minneapolis half together and I could spot all the other WISH people so easily.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I planned to get up and run today, but I just couldn't get out of bed until 6:30, and I was asleep before 9 last night. I think it's the heat, it seems to take alot out of me.



Maria - I am suffering from the same problem.  I can't get out of bed in time to run many days.  I am looking forward to coming back after vacation and running with DH again because it is easier for me to go out and run with a partner.

Morning Everyone!  I only have a moment before I have to get going for the day.  So much to do and so little time to get it all done.  We leave for our South Dakota vacation tomorrow morning by 6 AM.    I am really excited but I am totally not ready yet.  

The COW while I am gone - Still send me your points!  I have cleaned out my PM box and want to be sure you send me information from last week (little reminder for several of you ) and then please send me this week's information on Friday.  I will tally it all and post results when I come home.  Dona will be taking care of the COW for me while I am gone...a HUGE THANK YOU to her for taking it on!  

I will check in later tonight before we leave.  Have a fabulous day everyone!
Jen


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I think I forgot to do *COW Part2* for last week:

_Part 2 of the COW this week is to share at least one thing you have accomplished on this journey. It could be the number on the scale, maybe it is the inches you have lost, how about sharing something you never thought you would be able to do or maybe it has to do with an improvement in your health. Feel free to share more then one thing...like I said, this week is all about positive feelings for what we are doing!_

I have a hard time thinking of accomplishments -- I think because I always think I could have done so much better or more -- but I will say that I have vastly changed what I put in my body. I have multiple fruits and vegetables every day. I only drink diet soda once a week, I rely heavily on citrus water and iced tea. I'm starting to just eat red meat once a week, and having much more fish and seafood. Oh! And my long runs are now 10 miles! I never thought that would happen. 10M used to be something I did once a year, now it's once a week -- that is a huge accomplishment for me! 

Maria


----------



## Connie96

mikamah said:


> Gret description of vegas.  I've never been there, but disney is definitely my disney.
> How you doing this week?  Will we both be in the top ten?!?!?



Well, I can say I didn't quite live up to the bravado over the weekend - I have gotten in such a bad habit of eating stupid on the weekends. But I had a good day yesterday. 

Actually, I did REALLY good last night. Apparently I didn't open the fridge even once last night after dinner. You know how I know??? When I opened it this morning, I found DD's ice cream bar melted all over the shelf.  She was snacking while I was working out last night and when she said she was done (after about 3 bites), I just hollered over my shoulder for her to put it in the freezer for later. I heard the door open and close and I never thought to check, but apparently she got the fridge and freezer confused.  



mikamah said:


> Tuesday QOTD?  What are your meal plans for the day?



B: Kashi Heart to Heart instant oatmeal
L: Bean & Veggie saute over brown rice (leftovers from last night), peach
S: Kashi Cherry Dark Chocolate granola bar (and avoid the Italian cream cake that is sitting on the department secretary's desk...)
D: ...probably pick something up while I'm out. Planning to visit a friend this evening and will try to eat beforehand. (Maybe a salad from Chickfila or McDonald's or something.)


----------



## brinalyn530

Thanks everyone for asking about DS - he seemed to have a good day yesterday and hardly any coughs at home all yesterday evening/night. So relieved hes finally getting better instead of worse! 

Shelby  Enjoy the show!

CC  Congrats on less meds! Im one of those people who hate taking medicine so I completely understand how nice that feels. 

Mommyof2Pirates  -  Hope your DS is feeling better real soon. I had strep lots of times growing up  its the worst.

Taryn  Sorry you had a rough day . Doesnt it just suck to be a woman sometimes? Hope you had a good rest of the night.



mikamah said:


> Sounds like a wonderful time.  Harry Connick Jr is so handsome too.  You won't want to eat too much so you'll look hot for him, cuz he'll be checking you out!!


 I had the same thought pattern when I saw John Mayer in concert earlier this year! Unfortunately, the gorgeous teenage girls in front of me probably got all the attention Oh well, next time Ill look even hotter and he wont be able to help noticing me !

Jen A  I cant remember when you are leaving, but have a wonderful vacation!

Joanne  Have a wonderful trip, too!

Tuesday QOTD? What are your meal plans for the day?
I have the same breakfast everyday so thats easy  Kashi GoLean cereal with 1% milk plus my vitamins
Lunch  Egg salad sandwich (I pack my lunch 90% of the time, today I had eggs that needed to be eaten and DS didnt want them for breakfast, so he decided my lunch for me!)
Dinner  Leftover taco salad for me, leftover pizza for DS

I need to ask all you moms out there a silly question This morning when I dropped DS off at football camp, there were a couple of other boys getting dropped off at the same time, so instead of walking him down to the lower field (and getting my work clothes all sweaty  yuck) I let him go with the group. I refrained from our usual send off  Bye Love You!  - since there were some older boys around and I didnt want to embarrass him. But Ive never left him in his whole life without saying Love You and my stomach has been in knots all morning. Is this normal? 

Anyways, another busy day for me today. I love short days like this! I hustle to get all my work done and dont have any time to be bored, plus I have the evening to relax, do some chores, or hit the pool. I wish I could have this schedule everyday

Have a wonderful (on plan) rest of the day everyone! 

Bree


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> Yep, that's me. Since we are MOS members, you'd think I'd know about it...I guess I should actually read the newsletter they send out  Thanks for the tip!
> Maria



If you make a plan to go sometime, let me know and maybe we could meet up??



mikamah said:


> Tuesday QOTD?  What are your meal plans for the day?



Breakfast:  1/2 C fat free Stoneyfield farms yogurt, 1/2 serving of Fiberone Cereal, my morning hot drink (sort of a cocoa/coffee/latte combo of my own creation).... eaten after my run at the park, while waiting for DD to finish outdoor swim practice.  Would have added fruit when I got home, but ended up eating a big bite of DS's muffin and decided that would have to be it for the morning!

Lunch:  Not sure yet... probably salad since I have some in the house.  We finished up most of the leftovers at lunch yesterday, so probably sandwiches for everyone else.

Dinner:  Baked potato bar with broccoli, cheese sauce, salsa, sour cream.  I will skip the cheese sauce and sour cream on mine... maybe use some light shredded cheese, salsa, and broccoli on my potato. 




Worfiedoodles said:


> I planned to get up and run today, but I just couldn't get out of bed until 6:30, and I was asleep before 9 last night.
> 
> *Pamela* -- I meant to tell you the photo with JC looks great! You look great! And very, very happy!
> 
> Maria



If I didn't have to get up to take DD to practice, I definitely wouldn't have seen the sunrise this morning, so I know how you feel.  But once I am up and moving, I am glad to be up.  I am more of a morning person for sure.

Thanks for the compliment.  It was a VERY happy moment... with DS for some special time, in my favorite place on the planet, meeting a special character.... what's not to love?~!


Good morning all!

I had a big post already started, but hit something wrong on the keyboard and POOF it was gone!  So this will be shorter!!

I am planning to spend the majority of my day at the scrapping table, getting some projects ready to take on vacation in a few weeks.  The laundry is mostly caught up (I have two loads waiting to be folded), the dishes are caught up (thanks to DH for unloading the DW this morning).  I am going to ask DS to vacuume downstairs and I will clean a few toilets and call it good for now!  DD is still feeling really lousy, so I'll cut her a break today on the housework.  

Well.... I ran at 6:30 am, waited for DD to finish swim practice, got home about 9:10 am, talked to my Mom, checked email and the DIS and here it is after 11 am and I am STILL not showered.... ICK!!  I am heading there directly right now!!  TTYL....................P


----------



## tigger813

QOTD:
Breakfast: Strawberry, blueberry and yogurt smoothie, SPecial K MOcha bar
Snack:1/2 TJ's dark chocolate ber
Lunch: Salad or something else
Dinner: Still checking out the menu at Not You Average Joe's. It will include foccaccia dipped in olive oil.

Home from DD1s check up. She did well and no shots. Hanging with the girls again. Need to do some cleaning now.

Back later.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

brinalyn530 said:


> I need to ask all you moms out there a silly question This morning when I dropped DS off at football camp, there were a couple of other boys getting dropped off at the same time, so instead of walking him down to the lower field (and getting my work clothes all sweaty  yuck) I let him go with the group. I refrained from our usual send off  Bye Love You!  - since there were some older boys around and I didnt want to embarrass him. But Ive never left him in his whole life without saying Love You and my stomach has been in knots all morning. Is this normal?



Oh *Bree,* I feel your pain! My ds is 12, and he wants to walk to camp check-in by himself. He doesn't want us saying a word to him out of the car. Here's something we learned from "The Little Couple" -- if you mouth "elephant shoes" from across the room, it looks like "I Love You", and no one will probably notice. I do know what you mean, it is hard to leave them without telling them how you feel -- I do make it a point to tell him in the car, and I'm also careful not to call him "Bunny" in front of his friends. My ds is named Benjamin, and The Tale of Benjamin Bunny was a special book for us when he was little. He still likes to hear my call him that, as long as no one else is around!  It is hard to let them grow up! At least he will still be seen in public with us most places...and he's still willing to let us pay for everything he wants 



pjlla said:


> If you make a plan to go sometime, let me know and maybe we could meet up??



I would love that! We don't get over there as often as we should -- it was cheaper to get the membership than pay for one day  So we did! 

Just getting to my lunch now. My boss left for the day, so other than getting my intern started on a new project, it should be pretty quiet. But not too quiet -- I am so tired I could easily nap! 

Maria


----------



## brinalyn530

Worfiedoodles said:


> Oh *Bree,* I feel your pain! My ds is 12, and he wants to walk to camp check-in by himself. He doesn't want us saying a word to him out of the car. Here's something we learned from "The Little Couple" -- if you mouth "elephant shoes" from across the room, it looks like "I Love You", and no one will probably notice. I do know what you mean, it is hard to leave them without telling them how you feel -- I do make it a point to tell him in the car, and I'm also careful not to call him "Bunny" in front of his friends. My ds is named Benjamin, and The Tale of Benjamin Bunny was a special book for us when he was little. He still likes to hear my call him that, as long as no one else is around!  It is hard to let them grow up! At least he will still be seen in public with us most places...and he's still willing to let us pay for everything he wants


Thank you Maria! It was kind of unplanned this morning that the older boys were there at the same time. Tomorrow I will tell him before we get out of the car so I don't feel like I'm going to be sick all day ! Sometimes I call DS Munch - for Munchkin - but Munch sounds more like a big boy/tough guy nickname, so I don't think he minds that one too much - I'm sure that I'll hear about it when he does mind it !

Back to work for me!

Bree


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> I am still within my weekly points!!  Very happy about that.  I also got some great motivation for the running/training for the princess.  I talked to my sil last night and I had talked about the princess, but one of my big worries was I needed to have someone come with us so they can watch michael while I run, and I hate to put people out, so think I could pay for the room, and they pay for their tickets and flights etc, and my sil wants to come with me.  She and my niece since my brother works for an accountant and can't get away, he is encouraging her to come and cheer me on.  They are the 2 most supportive of my running.  They seem to appreciate how hard I am working and I am so excited!!  We are very close to them, and my niece is the same age as michael, so it will be easy for her to take the kids when I rest for the race, and perhaps go to a dis meet.  Another motivator was from Veronica on the incredibles thread- she said for every 5 pounds you lose, you can increase your speed by 15-25 seconds,  I could lose 30 pounds, and up my speed by almost 3 minutes, so I'm going to do it!!!
> 
> On that note, I ran/walked 4 miles, and am planning to add 1/3-1/2 mile a week and hope to be at 7 miles by oct 1 and then we will book our trip!!!  Of course if I hear the princess is filling to capacity, I would book that sooner, but from what I've read, they don't seem to fill up til after the wine and dine in oct.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Great job on staying on plan Kathy.  It is so inspiring to hear that loosing weight does make you eventually get faster.  You will be well above the 16min pace by the princess.  Awesome work on the 4mile walk/run you have come so far already.  You should be very proud.  How awesome is it that your SIL and niece are hopefully joining you.  That will make your trip even more fun.  I am still hoping mine pulls through.  I am anxiously awaiting the new pricing to come out in august for 2011 so I can give my mom the exact quote of the cost.  If it works out I will probably register in early october.  I work a little extra with my uncle over labor day at an italian festival stand he has.  They serve bruschetta and fresh mozzerella with roasted red peppers.  Healthy and yummy stuff.  Keep up the good work!



donac said:


> Yesterday dh went to doctor for check up.  His EKG has not changed in the last year so that is good and this afternoon he is doing a stress test to rule that out.


Glad to hear dh is ok.  I hope you enjoy the evening together before his trip.

I am having a great day today.

Positives:
#1- was able to get out of the house on my own today and actually was not rushing to be on time for work.  My dh stayed home with the kids since ds2 has strep 

#2- Before this challenged started I always weighed myself on a monday or tuesday if monday I was not at work.  So my official weigh in today showed a total weight loss of 21.8lbs since 4/26/10.  I feel so good about that.  It was a 3.2lb loss from last tuesday.  

#3- I met my first goal of loosing 10% of my body weight

I am sure by the end of today I will think of 2 other positives to add to my list.

I am working until 8pm tonight we have a shot clinic going on for 4 year olds to get the updated version of the prevnar vaccine. It will atleast help me to get a bunch of work done.  Have a great day.


----------



## flipflopmom

pinkle said:


> I managed to run 6km and did pretty good  with my eating habits.  My weight loss hasn't been going well, I think it's because I am down to my last 7-9lbs and it is really tough!!!!!!



That is so very awesome.  I do think it gets harder the closer you get to goal.  You are doing great!



corinnak said:


> As for activity, I climbed 3 floors worth of stairs at the indoor water park multiple times with innertubes for multiple kids.    And I did a shortish run/hike/walk around Sylvan Lake one warm morning.  Better than nothing but not as much as usual, that's for sure.


When I have times like that, with no scheduled exercise, I think about how much ahppier I am that I am fit enough to do the things now like climb 3 sets of stairs multiple times!  Welcome back!



tigger813 said:


> I'm changing my clippie back to 40 pounds. This will inspire me to get back my 45 and hopefully get my 50.


I know how hard it is to take off those clippies.  And you have to share, how exactly does TOM help you?  Inquiring minds want to know!



mikamah said:


> 7.Hi to brad, Anna Kathryn, and sophie.
> 8.  We are always here to laugh and cry with you.
> On that note, I ran/walked 4 miles, and am planning to add 1/3-1/2 mile a week and hope to be at 7 miles by oct 1 and then we will book our trip!!!


Kathy - you are having killer week!!!    Can't believe you responded to each item on my list.    And  for the princess.  I so wish I could swing a trip.  Oh well, maybe 2012.



donac said:


> Yesterday dh went to doctor for check up.  His EKG has not changed in the last year so that is good and this afternoon he is doing a stress test to rule that out.


So far, so good, so glad! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Kathy--DH is MikeofRose&Mike--we were both very original with our user names.


I started to ask if he was Mike&Rose.   



corinnak said:


> Good morning!  I know there were a few people here talking about getting a WISH t-shirt - this is probably the only order of
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2501379



Corinna - Even those I won't get to a Disney run for a year, anyway, are there rules to wearing them outside of the official Disney runs?  I'd love to have one for my races, which I can hopefully enter this fall?



Worfiedoodles said:


> I planned to get up and run today, but I just couldn't get out of bed until 6:30, and I was asleep before 9 last night. I think it's the heat, it seems to take alot out of me. *Taryn* -- TOM is going to kick my bum this week, too...but I'm fighting back. It is possible to not gain this week for me, it just takes vigilance and singular determination.


Heat is knocking me today,too.  ARGH matie - let's kick it.  2 more full days until weigh in, I gotta do something!  My body is holding water like a SPONGE!!
Hope your eyes get better really soon, and you are right, you gotta take care of them for the long run, no pun intended.  



jenanderson said:


> I had thought the summer challenge would be so much easier since I would be home.  I have found that it is so much harder though.  My days slip away from me and I don't find time to get back on the computer, I can snack the day away because the fridge is right there, it is hard to run because it is hot and I could go on and on with excuses.  I will say that I am looking forward to the fall challenge though! *only 9 pounds to go!*  I am also dreaming of the day I step on the scale and see my goal!


Jen - you are so close.  I know you must be so excited!!!  When you have time, you'll have to share your favorite running book with me.  Don't worry about it now - HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!!!  Summer weight loss for teachers is not an easy task, ITA!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Oh! And my long runs are now 10 miles! I never thought that would happen. 10M used to be something I did once a year, now it's once a week -- that is a huge accomplishment for me!



That's a huge accomplishment for anyone!!!! 



Connie96 said:


> Well, I can say I didn't quite live up to the bravado over the weekend - I have gotten in such a bad habit of eating stupid on the weekends. But I had a good day yesterday.


 on your DD story.  Totally sounds like something that would happen at my house!



brinalyn530 said:


> Taryn  Sorry you had a rough day . Doesnt it just suck to be a woman sometimes? Hope you had a good rest of the night. I refrained from our usual send off  Bye Love You!  - since there were some older boys around and I didnt want to embarrass him. But Ive never left him in his whole life without saying Love You and my stomach has been in knots all morning. Is this normal?



One morning, Anna Kat and I were both having a bad one, and we argued all morning.  She is at my school, and she left my room without my hug and I love you.  I was so out of sorts, I couldn't teach until I sent a child to her class with a note that I needed to see her, got her in my arms and hugged her.  You are not alone!  We came up with a signal so that if she couldn't say it, we could do it.  We blink 3 times, or do the I love you hand language sign.  It's a little easier w/ girls, b/c I've known her 3BFF's since birth, so if I hug her and tell her I love her, I just do them, too.  They love it, Anna Kat, not so much!



pjlla said:


> The laundry is mostly caught up (I have two loads waiting to be folded), the dishes are caught up (thanks to DH for unloading the DW this morning).  I am going to ask DS to vacuume downstairs and I will clean a few toilets and call it good for now!  DD is still feeling really lousy, so I'll cut her a break today on the housework


I love it when I can get stuff done and realize it's good enough!  Hope you got that shower in!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> #2- Before this challenged started I always weighed myself on a monday or tuesday if monday I was not at work.  So my official weigh in today showed a total weight loss of 21.8lbs since 4/26/10.  I feel so good about that.  It was a 3.2lb loss from last tuesday.


  YAY LINDSAY!!!

Okay, I need motivation.  Stayed up til 1 wokring on school stuff, got up again at 5 and worked for 3 hours.  Ran upstairs, scrubbed tub, toilets, mirrors, changed sheets and duvet covers, cleaned Sophie's room and shampooed the carpets.  Project mostly done, waiting for an answer from Roz via email.  Yeah, I still won't know what to do, but at least I will have asked. 

Sky is really dark, must be a storm brewing.  I want to do some yoga, it's too hot now for cardio.

Food plan, a little late:
Breakfast - Kashi trail mix bar, 1c. pineapple
Morning snack - Orange
Lunch - 2 slices turkey, 4 slices roast beef, horseradish, onions, garlic, and teaspoon cheese on an Arnold sandwich thin.  Really craving big flavor this week! and some baby carrots.
Dinner - baked asparagus, cold shrimp w/ a bit of cocktail sauce, salad.  Brad asked for some chicken with it, so I might just throw some on the george foreman and slice it onto his salad.  

Hopefully I can do shred later this evening. Girls didn't want to leave Mom's so they are still there.  
Be back later tonight!
Taryn


----------



## donac

Dh just got back from his stress test and it went well.  The doctor was even impressed that his heart rate recovered very quickly.  Everything looks well.

He leaves in 14 hours.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I almost forgot the QOTD- I had no plan today and probably did not have good choices and actually Im very hungry so its not a good food day for me.  I am well within points though.

Breakfast- a croissant sand with bacon and cheese no egg (BK)= 5pts
Lunch- Sandwich- 2 pieces of bread and 3 thin slices of salami= 5pts
          Granola bar- 2pts
Dinner- 2 slices of Veggie Pizza- 10pts (our dr is ordering for the office since were running the clinic tonight) cant complain...its free

Total points= 22 (still have 4 to use)

Told ya not great choices. 

I was glad to see everyone elses plans they all looked great.  Its inspired me to start my weekly menu again so I can plan ahead.


----------



## lisah0711

Good afternoon all!

Piano practice cut into my computer time this morning and then I actually had to work at work -- how inconvenient  -- so I am late posting today.

*Shelby,*hope that you are having fun in NYC!

*CC,* glad to hear about the good report from the doctor!  

*Tracey,* best wishes to your Dad for a speedy recovery from his surgery on Thursday!  



flipflopmom said:


> Welcome back Lisa!  These Virginia bugs are pretty nasty, too.  The park I run in has a creek, and the mosquitos were out in full force this am.  Big ones.  I squished as many as I could.



I haven't swallowed a bug yet on a run but I figure it is just a matter of time!   



pinkle said:


> My weight loss hasn't been going well, I think it's because I am down to my last 7-9lbs and it is really tough!!!!!!  But I am NOT giving up.  I just imagine the day when I stand on the scale and I've made it!  I haven't really expected myself to do it because I could stop now BUT to actually reach your goal weight...Sweet Victory



Pinkle, someday soon we will all celebrate with you when you make your goal!  



corinnak said:


> I've caught up the QOTD archive!



Thanks so much, corinna, for doing that thread for us!    It really is a big help and I know a lot of people refer to it.  



mikamah said:


> nice cold beer is always good before a healthy dinner.
> 
> The other day at work, I had looked up the galaxy roller coaster because we were talking about it, and the started playing and found a great photo review of world of color.  It looked amazing.  Is it a new thing that will be at DL indefinitely or is it limited time for the summer?



Yep, it's hard not to enjoy a cold beer when the weather is so warm -- this is a lifestyle change I choose not to miss out on that!  

World of Color will be around for a long time at DCA as far as I know -- it was part of the billion dollars that they are putting in California Adventure -- I think it was $75 million to construct.  I really enjoyed it and I've heard that they will update it for holidays, etc. which is nice.  Someday when you take Michael to DL you will get to see it in person!  



mikamah said:


> Tuesday QOTD?  What are your meal plans for the day?



breakfast:  small blueberry bagel, 1 T cream cheese
lunch: tuna sandwich
dinner:  chicken with angel hair pasta and tomatoes and maybe a beer 

*dona,* glad to hear your DH had a good report from the doctor.  I know that you will miss him but enjoy your time alone this week!  



jenanderson said:


> The COW while I am gone - Still send me your points!  I have cleaned out my PM box and want to be sure you send me information from last week (little reminder for several of you ) and then please send me this week's information on Friday.  I will tally it all and post results when I come home.  Dona will be taking care of the COW for me while I am gone...a HUGE THANK YOU to her for taking it on!



Have a great time, jen!  And thank you, donac for filling in as COW coach!  



brinalyn530 said:


> I need to ask all you moms out there a silly question This morning when I dropped DS off at football camp, there were a couple of other boys getting dropped off at the same time, so instead of walking him down to the lower field (and getting my work clothes all sweaty  yuck) I let him go with the group. I refrained from our usual send off  Bye Love You!  - since there were some older boys around and I didnt want to embarrass him. But Ive never left him in his whole life without saying Love You and my stomach has been in knots all morning. Is this normal?



, Bree, it is hard when our boys are growing up on us!

*pjlla,* hope that you got a lot of scrapping done today!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> #2- Before this challenged started I always weighed myself on a monday or tuesday if monday I was not at work.  So my official weigh in today showed a total weight loss of 21.8lbs since 4/26/10.  I feel so good about that.  It was a 3.2lb loss from last tuesday.
> 
> #3- I met my first goal of loosing 10% of my body weight



 for your 10% and big loss this week, Lindsay!  



flipflopmom said:


> Okay, I need motivation.  Stayed up til 1 wokring on school stuff, got up again at 5 and worked for 3 hours.  Ran upstairs, scrubbed tub, toilets, mirrors, changed sheets and duvet covers, cleaned Sophie's room and shampooed the carpets.  Project mostly done, waiting for an answer from Roz via email.  Yeah, I still won't know what to do, but at least I will have asked.



You don't need motivation, Taryn, you need a nap!    Get some rest, girl!

Scale shows a 3 pound loss today.  Hope it is still around by Friday.   40 pound clippie you will be mine again!  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## corinnak

flipflopmom said:


> Corinna - Even those I won't get to a Disney run for a year, anyway, are there rules to wearing them outside of the official Disney runs?  I'd love to have one for my races, which I can hopefully enter this fall?



As far as I know, there are no restrictions about when you can wear the team colors.  I've worn them to lots of local races, especially those I'd be meeting other WISHers, but also others where there were no WISHers at all.  If you have family or friends looking for you, the WISH shirt is always easy to spot!  Well, almost always.  That hot lime color has become more popular over the past few years.  

I also love your perspective on being able to do things like climb to the top of the water slides multiple times.  I marveled at it at the time - I was not even a little winded?  Crazy and great.  Sometimes it really can be about enjoying the benefits of fitness, not just generating the fitness.




brinalyn530 said:


> I need to ask all you moms out there a silly question This morning when I dropped DS off at football camp, there were a couple of other boys getting dropped off at the same time, so instead of walking him down to the lower field (and getting my work clothes all sweaty  yuck) I let him go with the group. I refrained from our usual send off  Bye Love You!  - since there were some older boys around and I didnt want to embarrass him. But Ive never left him in his whole life without saying Love You and my stomach has been in knots all morning. Is this normal?



Bree - I have an 11 year old, and I'm lucky that he still hasn't gotten to the point of not wanting hugs from me in public.  That being said, I do try not to call him "Sweetie" in front of kids his own age.  My DH has a story about his father calling him that in a basketball practice around this age.  

I'm sure that if you've told him you love him at every previous parting, he knows it very well by now and if it occasionally goes unspoken, it's still understood.  I know some people come up with an alternative phrase or gesture around this age - It's something I should probably ask my DS about and offer to do in the future. 

JenAnderson - I had forgotten you were going on a trip to the Black Hills!  I just got back from there, so if you have any questions, comments or would like to see a couple of photos, just holler!


----------



## pinkle

donac said:


> Dh just got back from his stress test and it went well.  The doctor was even impressed that his heart rate recovered very quickly.  Everything looks well.
> 
> He leaves in 14 hours.



I'm glad the stress test went well....that in itself is very stressful....i'm sure I missed something because there is sooo much info on this thread...where is he leaving to???
Hang in there 


I did pretty good today
QOTD....no meal plan laid out by I am now done eating
Breakfast- 1/2 C oatmeal w/ 1T chia seeds an 1/2t cinnamon
snack-1 C watermelon
lunch-1C leftover pasta dish (homemade...organic beef...not too bad!)
supper -huge spinach salad, 1/2 grilled zucchini, 1 chicken breast
snack-1C watermelon
also ran 5Km


----------



## cclovesdis

Today was an okay day. I am not proud of my eating for the day, but I also know that it could have been much, much, much worse.

I WILL stay OP tomorrow!

I just have a few minutes before I hit the sack. I wasn't nearly as tired today as I sometimes am, but I am still ready for bed already. I'll call the former a huge improvement, because it really is!!!!

It seems like I missed a pretty busy day on our thread today. I would love to be able to reply to all of you, but I am exhausted and my messages keep going "poof." I do want to take the time to thank everyone for their support as I started needing more salt, and then prepared for my appt yesterday, and then post-appt!



Rose&Mike said:


> CC--so glad the appointment went well. Tomorrow's a new day for new choices!



Thanks! Today was an okay day. I know tomorrow will be better. I also know today could have been much worse.



flipflopmom said:


> CC-  so happy for that great news from your dr.  And honey, as a mom of a 3 year old, the terrible twos got NOTHING on the 3's, and I am a 3 year old today.  We're rocking the same boat!



First, thanks! And, thank you for making me laugh! 



mikamah said:


> Great news from the doctor.  Glad to hear it.  Isn't it nice to be able to come here and write it all down, and then what you thought was so bad, is just a small thing, and there are so many more positive aspects from your day.  You're doing great, CC.



Thanks! Processing here is so helpful! Even though my weight is up since the start of the last challenge, I am doing better in so many other ways. I know that posting is one of the reasons for that. Thanks again!



jenanderson said:


> CC - Looks like it was a pretty positive day.  I am sorry about the whole PMS deal but I am also figuring out how to deal with my inner "two-year-old"!  It is one of those struggles that I could do without as well!



Thanks! Not as much PMS today. I did resist the urge to eat a bag of cookies.



brinalyn530 said:


> CC  Congrats on less meds! Im one of those people who hate taking medicine so I completely understand how nice that feels.



Thanks Bree! I have to say that I feel so much more confident being on a lower dose. There was just something so inspiring about knowing that I don't need as much and I'll continue to be just as healthy.


Today's QOTD: Breakfast was my usual oatmeal w/ apples, lunch was a sandwich an a small amount of salad, and dinner was beef sirloin with carrots and too much bread.


----------



## cclovesdis

lisah0711 said:


> *CC,* glad to hear about the good report from the doctor!



Thanks! It was exactly the news I needed and hopefully, I'll go back to losing.

(Not sure why, but I had trouble multi-quoting you.)




Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone! Hoping to stay on top of the thread tomorrow and to be alert enough to respond to more of you! It means so much to me that so many of you reply to me and I want to reciprocate.


----------



## tigger813

Hoping to get somewhat back on track tomorrow. I got no exercise in today. Had a nice family dinner after some drama this afternoon! My dad broke another tooth today so we don't know what's going to be happening with THursday exactly.

I ate wayyyy too much bread at supper and DH and I split a pitcher of margaritas. Had a nice burger. 

I have 3 clients tomorrow so that will be a good workout as well. Hoping that neighbor and I will make it out to walk in the morning. We're planning on it! If time I'll also try and walk tomorrow night as well or get in some Wii or WATP.

Time to fold 4 loads of laundry so I can get to bed by 10 so I can get up and walk!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Jen--have a great trip!

Tracey--hope your dad is ok!

Dona-- Mike was traveling a lot last fall, and while it was nice to have some time to myself, the house was so quiet. So I understand how you feel.

Bree--we never stopped telling DS that we loved him, but in middle school we turned it down a little and tried not to do it in front of his friends. By high school he was saying it again first in front of whoever, he didn't seem to care. Now we don't end a conversation without it. Sometimes he says it first, sometimes, I do. I think kids today hear it more than we did maybe. Kind of let him be the guide. And I call everyone darlin, so while I called him that, I probably called his friends that and Mike, etc. 

Lisa--I haven't swallowed a bug, but I have had one go up my nose while running. Yuck!

Maria--I'm so sorry you are having trouble with your eyes again. I hope it gets straightened out this time.

I had a very long day at work, not feeling great and I got a little emotional about it being my last day on this job. We did do our run, but it was 90+ when we started, and we had to go at 6:30 since Mike had another conference call tonight. Anyhow, didn't end up running the entire 4 miles, had to walk a bit, but went 6 total. I have been really run down this week, so I'm going to leave the alarm off and if I don't make it to strength, I've decided the world won't end. My new work schedule is M, T, Th every week. We'll see how it goes. Tomorrow evening Mike and I are going back to look at a house for the second time. 

Oh, and my dinner plans fell apart. I ended up leaving work late, so we had Amy's bowls for dinner it was either that or Moe's and I decided this was a little healthier--I hope! I'm going to have a tiny bit of ice cream in a bit and then go to bed.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> I haven't swallowed a bug yet on a run but I figure it is just a matter of time!    You don't need motivation, Taryn, you need a nap!    Get some rest, girl!  Scale shows a 3 pound loss today.  Hope it is still around by Friday.   40 pound clippie you will be mine again!



I am scared about that whole bug swallowing stuff!!  I will be going to bed early tonight.  Gotta run in the am!  Congrats on showing a great loss so far this week.  I see a clippie in your future.... 



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! Processing here is so helpful! Even though my weight is up since the start of the last challenge, I am doing better in so many other ways. I know that posting is one of the reasons for that. Thanks again!



CC, It takes a lot guts to throw it all out there, you should be very proud of yourself!!!



tigger813 said:


> Hoping to get somewhat back on track tomorrow. I got no exercise in today. Had a nice family dinner after some drama this afternoon! My dad broke another tooth today so we don't know what's going to be happening with THursday exactly!


So sorry he broke another tooth.  That's awful.  Hope everything goes well Thurs.

What your mommas told you is right - too much watermelon gives you a tummyache!  Hopefully I can sleep it off, and be ready to run in the am.  Stuck to the plan for dinner, so I feel good about my choices today. I am craving something sweet right now, I had been substituting watermelon all day, thus the tummyache.  
Night!
Taryn


----------



## Dahly

Hi All, I really need to get myself on here more often. Horrible eating day on Saturday, got in back in control Sunday through today. Walked 5 miles yesterday and again today, using my WATP DVD.  Also did some wii active.

 DS found an ornate box turtle in the back yard today, and added it to his collection. He has 1 baby red eared slider (one found on the sidewalk that runs by the bayou near our house) and 1 painted turtle (found in the road) and one three toed tortoise, also found in the back yard. I call him the turtle whisperer..they just seem to find him.  Told him he needs to find homes for at least two of them..four is just too many.  Sometimes I think we live too close to nature . We live very close to a nature center, so I need to find out if we can take any of them there. 

Bree - my DS is 12, and at home, I can get all kinds of hugs and I love yous...once out in public, his is more reserved, but we do have a special handshake and a couple of "coded" phrases that we use in front of his friends. My oldest is now 20, and we went through the same thing with him, but interestingly, once he hit 18 or so, the public i love yous and hugs came back, like they never were gone. I am hoping the same things happens for the little DS. 


Have a great evening everyone!

Dahly


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats PrincessBride6205 & Corrinak!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------64!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 8
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 9
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 7
Excused------------------------- 2
weigh ins----------------------- 38
gains---------------------------- 12
maintains------------------------ 2
losses-------------------------- 24
new or returning members -------- 1


*Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 7!*
This weeks group loss = 27.6 pounds!
Average percentage of weight lost 0.30 % 
Total group weight loss so far 362.9 pounds!  
Lets see how fast we can reach 500 pounds!
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 78 weighins for our start weigh-in on May 28th)
(38+2+2)/ 78 = 54%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 7? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST  * which happens to be everybody over 1%!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 7 Superstars!!* 
#10- 1.02% - mommyof2Pirates 
#9- 1.03% - Rose&Mike 
#8- 1.05% - tea pot 
#7- 1.07% - JOANNEL 
#6- 1.23% - NancyIL 
#5- 1.43% - DisneyTaylors 
#4- 1.56% - disneymom2one 
#3- 1.77% - Tricia1972 
#2- 2.80% - aamomma 

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 7 Biggest Loser!!

#1- 3.57% - flipflopmom 

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day! 

Congratulations * flipflopmom *!!! 2 weeks in a row! 
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 7 out of 13 weeks, so the challenge is 53% complete. 

aamomma	42
bouldertcr	0
brinalyn530	7
buzz5985	34
carmiedog	56
Connie96	62
Dahly	56
disneymom2one	89
flipflopmom	60
happysmyly	2
jbm02	13
jenanderson	25
jennz	25
JOANNEL	103
keenercam	42
Leleluvsdis	0
lisah0711	7
LMDisneygirl	28
lovedvc	107
LuvBaloo	3
maiziezoe	19
mommyof2Pirates	50
N&B'smom	18
NCRedding	-5
njcarita	28
nunzia	18
OctoberBride03	13
Piglet18	21
pinkle	25
planaholic	11
redwalker	17
Rose&Mike	58
sahbushka	-6
sherry	15
tigger813	-23
tiki23	48
Tinker'n'Fun	16
Tricia1972	79
Worfiedoodles	38

_ 
My goal for today is "just for today"...just for today I will make healthy choices, walk my dogs, and journal everything. Yesterday was a good day and I don't want to compare to it and sabotage myself (oh you were on track yesterday you can slip up a little today) so I'm focusing on today only - no forward and no back.
by jennz
_


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone. Congrats Taryn for winning this week and to all our winners





pinkle said:


> I'm glad the stress test went well....that in itself is very stressful....i'm sure I missed something because there is sooo much info on this thread...where is he leaving to???
> Hang in there
> 
> 
> I did pretty good today
> QOTD....no meal plan laid out by I am now done eating
> Breakfast- 1/2 C oatmeal w/ 1T chia seeds an 1/2t cinnamon
> snack-1 C watermelon
> lunch-1C leftover pasta dish (homemade...organic beef...not too bad!)
> supper -huge spinach salad, 1/2 grilled zucchini, 1 chicken breast
> snack-1C watermelon
> also ran 5Km



Dh just left for the National Boy Scout Jamboree.  He will not be back until Aug 5 (our 32nd anniversary)  It is going to be a quiet 2 weeks.  

Have a long list of things to do today to keep me busy.  I am sitting here planning out my meals. We laughed yesterday.  we took the dog to the vet and she needs to lose 15 pounds, and dh hopes that the hot weather at the jambo will melt off some pounds so I guess we are all watching what we eat.

Off to get some things done.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mikamah

LuvBaloo said:


> *Retention Rate* (compared to the 78 weighins for our start weigh-in on May 28th)
> (38+2+2)/ 78 = 54%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)
> 
> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 7 Superstars!!*
> #10- 1.02% - mommyof2Pirates
> #9- 1.03% - Rose&Mike
> #8- 1.05% - tea pot
> #7- 1.07% - JOANNEL
> #6- 1.23% - NancyIL
> #5- 1.43% - DisneyTaylors
> #4- 1.56% - disneymom2one
> #3- 1.77% - Tricia1972
> #2- 2.80% - aamomma
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 7 Biggest Loser!!
> 
> #1- 3.57% - flipflopmom


Whoo hoo!!!  congrats to all our biggest losers, especially Taryn, biggest loser 2 weeks in a row!!!  That is awesome!!!!!


LuvBaloo said:


> [ _
> My goal for today is "just for today"...just for today I will make healthy choices, walk my dogs, and journal everything. Yesterday was a good day and I don't want to compare to it and sabotage myself (oh you were on track yesterday you can slip up a little today) so I'm focusing on today only - no forward and no back.
> by jennz
> _


Great quote, thanks Jennz.  I'm going to think if that today.  I've been good all week til last night when I ate 15 points worth of cheddar goldfish.  Could have been worse, I didn't eat the entire bag.  But it is so easy to slip up a little after being really good.  We are going out in a few minutes for a run/walk/scooter.  I don't work til 10 today, so I gave michael the choice of going to early camp care or scooting with me, and that was his choice.  I always feel good when I start the day off with exercise.  

The thread was hopping yesterday and I hope to find the time later to respond to many things.  I've been trying to organize and pull things up from the basement for yard sale on saturday.  I have so much stuff and after I'll pack it alll up and have Big sister pick it up.  I am determined not to fill the basement up with crap again. 

Thank you, Shannon for all your time and work as weightkeeper.

54% retention rate is pretty awesome for the busy summer months, don't you think?  It is so nice to see the thread so busy still too.  We are making so many healthy choices and changes in our lives, we are all successes and deserve to give ourselves a big pat on the back.  Congratulations to all of us here, all the losers, gainers, and maintainers!!  This group totally rocks!!!


----------



## mikamah

Wednesday QOTD- what is your favorite season?  What seasons do you find to be the best or easiest for weight loss and healthy living, and which are the more challenging?


----------



## pinkle

WAY TO GO FLIPFLOPMOM 

How Inspiring!


----------



## tigger813

Way to go Taryn! I'm so looking forward to being on the losing side of the scale again! Been a rough few weeks!

Just back from about a 3-4 mile walk with my neighbor and then my mom. Saw some kittens at the vets we walk by! 6 adorable little faces! Wish we could have one or two of them!

Time to go shower and get ready for work so I can get the girls ready for their day with their grandparents. DD2 is up!

Congrats to all the losers!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> Wednesday QOTD- what is your favorite season?  What seasons do you find to be the best or easiest for weight loss and healthy living, and which are the more challenging?



My favorite season is Summer -- I like the warmth, the relaxation from correcting homework, the longer days, and we usually vacation. I find Fall to be the easiest for weight loss. It's cooling off so more comfortable to work out, it's a time of new beginnings with school, and it's easy to start a Challenge with alot of enthusiasm. Winter is most challenging for me to lose -- I'm training and fueling for the WDW Half, then I do it, then I'm recovering. None of these things are conducive to weight loss. By the time I feel like I'm moving again, it's almost Spring. 

When I got home yesterday I didn't feel tired and it wasn't too hot -- so I got on the TM and ran 4M! I was really proud of me, as exercise after work is a real challenge. This morning I got up and ran 6M. Partly because I wanted to, and partly because I'm afraid I'm about to have another week w/out running. I'll let you know the results after my appt. this afternoon. Oddly enough, my eyes feel better today...but I'm still keeping the appt., I'm pretty sure I at least need a medical opinion if not intervention. 

I have a training all morning, so I won't get to respond but I will be reading everyone's posts while I sit there -- post alot and post often, this promises to be a long morning...

I'm off to have breakfast...

Maria


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> Whoo hoo!!!  congrats to all our biggest losers, especially Taryn, biggest loser 2 weeks in a row!!!  That is awesome!!!!!


Thanks Kathy - You are right, sometimes that feeling of "I've been good" shoots us in the foot.  Glad you got to start the day off with exercise!



mikamah said:


> Wednesday QOTD- what is your favorite season?  What seasons do you find to be the best or easiest for weight loss and healthy living, and which are the more challenging?


Summer is my favorite - no school.  Except this one.  Which stinks.  And next one.  Stinks more.  But only 1 more summer, and 2 more school years, and I'll be done.  HAH!  Fall is easier to exercise more, it's cooling off.  We're big college football fans - GO HOKIES!  So the tailgating can be challenging for food, as can the festivals, etc.  But I still love it.  Actually, I love all the seasons, and I am so glad I live in VA where we actually have 4!




pinkle said:


> WAY TO GO FLIPFLOPMOM How Inspiring!


Yeah, well, you inspire me because you are so close to goal.  Those 2 weeks were just getting off what I put on at WDW!  



tigger813 said:


> Way to go Taryn! I'm so looking forward to being on the losing side of the scale again! Been a rough few weeks!


hang in there girl.  You'll get your mojo back, it's hard when the routine is off!



Worfiedoodles said:


> When I got home yesterday I didn't feel tired and it wasn't too hot -- so I got on the TM and ran 4M! I was really proud of me, as exercise after work is a real challenge. This morning I got up and ran 6M. Partly because I wanted to, and partly because I'm afraid I'm about to have another week w/out running. I'll let you know the results after my appt. this afternoon. Oddly enough, my eyes feel better today...but I'm still keeping the appt., I'm pretty sure I at least need a medical opinion if not intervention.



I hope it all goes well for you today hon!  I'll try to keep you occupied!

Well, what a way to start the day!  BL again, AND FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE I HAVE HAD 2 5M runs in one week.  I know the only way this water weight is going away is to sweat it out, and it's definitely hot, so I went for 5! 

I ate every food I could on the lists of "natural diuretics" yesterday, and only dropped .5 pounds.  UGH!  Thankfully, the run took off another lb.  Hopefully if I stay away from sodium, keep up the diuretic foods and water, eat well, and exercise hard Thurs and Fri before weigh in, I'll manage to squeak out a pound loss for the week.  

Off to shower, drop Sophie at MIL, take DD to gymnastics, and work on school stuff from there.  THANK GOD this will be my last weekend of class for a month.

Have a great day - AND CONGRATS TO ALL THE LOSERS, MAINTAINERS, and all those that are still in the trenches.  We're all in this together, and we will get there!!!!!  
Taryn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Congrats Taryn....2 weeks in a row Great Job on the loss and the running.  I admire you for going to school throught he summer weekends, I know that must be a tough thing to do especially with the kiddos.

Congrats to all the maintainers,losers, and even gainers.  Yes the gainers to! At least you are on here taking the first step to loosing weight and continuing to report your weigh ins.  Everyone keep up the good work.  

QOTD- I think fall is the easiest for weight loss and exercise.  It is so much nicer to be outside and enjoying the weather while exercising.  I find it easier to eat better too.  Winter is usually the hardest for me.  I get lazy!  Hopefully this year with training for the half will help to keep me OP.  

Enjoy the day everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

A big congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our Biggest Loser, Taryn!  Winner two weeks in a row!   Great job!  I think it's been quite awhile since someone was in the top spot two weeks in a row!  

It's the folks like all you losers that keep those of us who are not losing as much as we'd hoped going!  It will be interesting to see if we can lose 500 pounds as a group before the end of our challenge -- our group loss seems to be holding steady.  I think it's wonderful to have more than 50% of our group here still!  

That was a great quote by jennz and Shannon thank you so much for all your hard work as weightkeeper!    We couldn't do a challenge without you! 

Bree, Maria, Corinna, and all of you who had good advice on the saying good-bye to your kid without causing undue embarrassment -- thanks!  DS and I came up with a signal to use for I love you so hopefully we can have embarrassment free partings.  I will have to think of other ways to embarrass him, which I will do, no doubt, even without trying!    Thank goodness for folks like Rose and Dona, who have older kids, and can let us know that all times will pass!

*Rose,* it's a big transition wrapping up one job and starting another.  I know you are going to like this new one once you are used to it -- no job sharing!  



flipflopmom said:


> I am scared about that whole bug swallowing stuff!!  I will be going to bed early tonight.  Gotta run in the am!  Congrats on showing a great loss so far this week.  I see a clippie in your future....



You guys all made me feel better about the swallowing a bug thing -- I was under the impression that it happens all the time to everyone!  

Hope the watermelon tummy went away.  



Dahly said:


> DS found an ornate box turtle in the back yard today, and added it to his collection. He has 1 baby red eared slider (one found on the sidewalk that runs by the bayou near our house) and 1 painted turtle (found in the road) and one three toed tortoise, also found in the back yard. I call him the turtle whisperer..they just seem to find him.  Told him he needs to find homes for at least two of them..four is just too many.  Sometimes I think we live too close to nature . We live very close to a nature center, so I need to find out if we can take any of them there.



Dahly, I love this story -- the turtle whisperer!    I wonder if people are dumping their turtles in the nature center and they are wandering into your yard.  Our red earred slider has some personality and, best of all, I've never, ever seen turtle poop.  I don't know what happens to it but if I don't have to deal with it, it's a big plus in my book!  



mikamah said:


> Thank you, Shannon for all your time and work as weightkeeper.
> 
> 54% retention rate is pretty awesome for the busy summer months, don't you think?  It is so nice to see the thread so busy still too.  *We are making so many healthy choices and changes in our lives, we are all successes and deserve to give ourselves a big pat on the back.  Congratulations to all of us here, all the losers, gainers, and maintainers!!  This group totally rocks!!!:rockband*:



You said it, Coach!  



mikamah said:


> Wednesday QOTD- what is your favorite season?  What seasons do you find to be the best or easiest for weight loss and healthy living, and which are the more challenging?



I love the summer.  The weather is nicer.  I can spend more time out in my yard and the pace is more relaxed without school and all those activities.  I really love the fall, too, so I never mind (too much) when summer is over.  I think it is easier for me to lose weight in the fall, too, like Maria.  Too many temptations like beer and ice cream in the summer.  It will be interesting to see how this all works out this fall with my training for the Princess.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> When I got home yesterday I didn't feel tired and it wasn't too hot -- so I got on the TM and ran 4M! I was really proud of me, as exercise after work is a real challenge. This morning I got up and ran 6M. Partly because I wanted to, and partly because I'm afraid I'm about to have another week w/out running. I'll let you know the results after my appt. this afternoon. Oddly enough, my eyes feel better today...but I'm still keeping the appt., I'm pretty sure I at least need a medical opinion if not intervention.



 about your eye problems.  I'm glad that you are going to the opthalmologist today no matter what.  It warrants another look.  If nothing else, maybe he can give you a prescription to keep on hand so if you had trouble you could start the drops right away and not wait even a night.  

Enjoy your training!  



flipflopmom said:


> Well, what a way to start the day!  BL again, AND FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE I HAVE HAD 2 5M runs in one week.  I know the only way this water weight is going away is to sweat it out, and it's definitely hot, so I went for 5!



What a great start to your day, Taryn!  Congratulations!  All your hard work paid off!  And  on no school for a month!  

It's the pre-vacation crunch for me for the rest of the week.  All the things that I think need to get done plus the things that will come up that just have to be done before I go that I don't even know about yet.  

Have a great day, OP day all!


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> When I got home yesterday I didn't feel tired and it wasn't too hot -- so I got on the TM and ran 4M! I was really proud of me, as exercise after work is a real challenge. This morning I got up and ran 6M. Partly because I wanted to, and partly because I'm afraid I'm about to have another week w/out running. I'll let you know the results after my appt. this afternoon. Oddly enough, my eyes feel better today...but I'm still keeping the appt., I'm pretty sure I at least need a medical opinion if not intervention.
> 
> I have a training all morning, so I won't get to respond but I will be reading everyone's posts while I sit there -- post alot and post often, this promises to be a long morning...


Nice work on the run.  I hope they can do something to help your eyes.  That must be so frustrating.  Good luck today.



flipflopmom said:


> Well, what a way to start the day!  BL again, AND FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE I HAVE HAD 2 5M runs in one week.  I know the only way this water weight is going away is to sweat it out, and it's definitely hot, so I went for 5!
> 
> I ate every food I could on the lists of "natural diuretics" yesterday, and only dropped .5 pounds.  UGH!  Thankfully, the run took off another lb.  Hopefully if I stay away from sodium, keep up the diuretic foods and water, eat well, and exercise hard Thurs and Fri before weigh in, I'll manage to squeak out a pound loss for the week.
> 
> Off to shower, drop Sophie at MIL, take DD to gymnastics, and work on school stuff from there.  THANK GOD this will be my last weekend of class for a month


A big kudos to you too for taking classes in the summer.  It must be so tough to be studying when the weather is so good and the kids are antsy.  You are doing great, and half a pound is half a pound!!  Whoo hoo!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I think fall is the easiest for weight loss and exercise.  It is so much nicer to be outside and enjoying the weather while exercising.  I find it easier to eat better too.  Winter is usually the hardest for me.  I get lazy!  Hopefully this year with training for the half will help to keep me OP.


I am thinking training for the half is a huge part of why I haven't stopped exercising this summer.  Hope your little one is feeling better.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Bree--we never stopped telling DS that we loved him, but in middle school we turned it down a little and tried not to do it in front of his friends. By high school he was saying it again first in front of whoever, he didn't seem to care. Now we don't end a conversation without it. Sometimes he says it first, sometimes, I do. I think kids today hear it more than we did maybe. Kind of let him be the guide. And I call everyone darlin, so while I called him that, I probably called his friends that and Mike, etc.
> 
> Lisa--I haven't swallowed a bug, but I have had one go up my nose while running. Yuck!
> 
> I had a very long day at work, not feeling great and I got a little emotional about it being my last day on this job. We did do our run, but it was 90+ when we started, and we had to go at 6:30 since Mike had another conference call tonight. Anyhow, didn't end up running the entire 4 miles, had to walk a bit, but went 6 total. I have been really run down this week, so I'm going to leave the alarm off and if I don't make it to strength, I've decided the world won't end. My new work schedule is M, T, Th every week. We'll see how it goes. Tomorrow evening Mike and I are going back to look at a house for the second time.


 It's tough to leave a job, isn't it.  I hope you got to sleep in late today.   I do love to hear how your son started saying I love you again in high school.  I do not look forward to the day Michael is embarrassed for me to give him a hug or kiss.  He occassionally will pull away now, but I'll usually make a joke of it, and tease him to get the hug out of him, but I know those days are ahead.  It would be nice to keep them little a little longer.  I totally agree on the kids today hearing I love you more than we ever did.  My parents did not say "i love you" at all growing up, so I think I say it more than ever because I never heard it.  



Dahly said:


> Hi All, I really need to get myself on here more often. Horrible eating day on Saturday, got in back in control Sunday through today. Walked 5 miles yesterday and again today, using my WATP DVD.  Also did some wii active.
> 
> DS found an ornate box turtle in the back yard today, and added it to his collection. He has 1 baby red eared slider (one found on the sidewalk that runs by the bayou near our house) and 1 painted turtle (found in the road) and one three toed tortoise, also found in the back yard. I call him the turtle whisperer..they just seem to find him.  Told him he needs to find homes for at least two of them..four is just too many.  Sometimes I think we live too close to nature . We live very close to a nature center, so I need to find out if we can take any of them there.


Nice job getting back on track after a rough day.  It is hard to stop the down ward cycle some weeks, but you did it!!  Congrats on your new turtles.  Don't they live forever too?  



donac said:


> Dh just left for the National Boy Scout Jamboree.  He will not be back until Aug 5 (our 32nd anniversary)  It is going to be a quiet 2 weeks.
> 
> Have a long list of things to do today to keep me busy.  I am sitting here planning out my meals. We laughed yesterday.  we took the dog to the vet and she needs to lose 15 pounds, and dh hopes that the hot weather at the jambo will melt off some pounds so I guess we are all watching what we eat.


Dona, I hope these two weeks pass quickly for you.  I think it is so sweet and says so much about the strong and loving relationship you and your husband have that you are going to miss him so.  You seem to have the relationship that most people strive for, and I am so happy for you.  Will you plan a special anniversary celebration when he gets back?  

Bree-   Hugs to you on your day yesterday after dropping ds off.  I think someone else said, he knows how much you love him, even if you didn't say it yesterday, but it does tug at those heartstrings.  Hope you got to give him a big hug and kiss today at drop off.  

Lisa- Nice job on the loss this week, after company and everything!!  You'll have that 40 pound clippie back just in time for vacation!!  Great motivation to keep on track.  

QOTD- I love fall the best, and find that to be the easiest season to stay on track, or I should say get back on track.  Summer is the hardest for me, as I tend to drop the exercise as it gets hotter and we get busier.  Two summers ago,  I stopped exercising and gained 15 pounds, last summer same thing 10 pounds.  This summer I am not gaining, and am hopefully for the first summer in 3 years going to go into fall lighter than spring!!  I, too like living where we have all four seasons, and do enjoy a nice snow storm as much as sitting on the beach in the sun.  

Have a great day all.  It's amazing how quickly a free 45 minutes goes by.


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> It will be interesting to see how this all works out this fall with my training for the Princess.
> 
> It's the pre-vacation crunch for me for the rest of the week.  All the things that I think need to get done plus the things that will come up that just have to be done before I go that I don't even know about yet.


It is going to work out just awesomely for the princess training!!  We are going to rock the training and the princess!!!  I'm so excited, knowing my sil will come and really feeling that I will be able to do it!!  Funny, I know you will be able to do it, but I don't seem to have the confidence in myself too.  
Good luck with the pre-vac crunch.  Whatever doesn't get done, doesn't need to be done, all will be fine!  Hakuna Matata!!!!


----------



## disneymom2one

QUOTD:

My favorite season by a long mile is fall.  Fall in Northwest Florida is absolutely stunning.  The tourist crowds are gone, the weather is cool but not at all uncomfortable.  It marks a new academic year for all of us as both my husband and I teach college math and our daughter is an upcoming (next week!) high school freshman.  We also take our "big" trip of the year every Christmas.  It's usually two full weeks long and 90% of the time, we go right to WDW.  This year, we're veering way off our path and going to DC.  I spend the entire fall planning the trip.  Add in the Saints season starting and it makes for a great, busy semester.

MB (who usually lurks but has found this thread to be completely inspiring all summer)


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Wednesday QOTD- what is your favorite season?  What seasons do you find to be the best or easiest for weight loss and healthy living, and which are the more challenging?



Without a doubt, my favorite season is SUMMER..... always has been.  I am more than willing to deal with the heat and humidity.  I HATE being cold and since I have lost weight, I am cold ALL THE TIME, it seems!  So while this heat wave has been difficult with the running and outdoor activities, I am NOT complaining! 

Every season has its own challenges.  In summer it is harder to exercise and there is so much yummy picnic and bbq food around!  Not to mention all of that vacation  and carnival eating!!  Fall means Halloween and Thanksgiving, winter has the Christmas holiday eating, Christmas cookies, Hannaukah foods, Valentine's candy, plus that feeling of eating to stay warm and cozy!!  Spring has Easter dinner and Easter candy and sporatic weather for outdoor exercise.  

For myself, I guess I would say that the FALL is my easiest time for weight loss (not including T.giving weekend).  Kids are back to school, I am back to work and we are all in our "routine" again.  No big eating holidays until November. Apples are fresh and yummy and plentiful.    But January always gives me that feeling of "renewal" and "fresh starts", so I am usually highly motivated in the early part of the year.  




Worfiedoodles said:


> When I got home yesterday I didn't feel tired and it wasn't too hot -- so I got on the TM and ran 4M! I was really proud of me, as exercise after work is a real challenge. This morning I got up and ran 6M. Partly because I wanted to, and partly because I'm afraid I'm about to have another week w/out running. I'll let you know the results after my appt. this afternoon. Oddly enough, my eyes feel better today...but I'm still keeping the appt., I'm pretty sure I at least need a medical opinion if not intervention.
> 
> I have a training all morning, so I won't get to respond but I will be reading everyone's posts while I sit there -- post alot and post often, this promises to be a long morning...
> 
> I'm off to have breakfast...
> 
> Maria



I'll be thinking of you today.  Hope the news from the opthalmologist is good.  Glad you are keeping the appointment.  It is important to find out exactly what is going on and whether or not it needs further evaluation and/or treatment.  If you are not happy with this doctor's treatment, FIND ANOTHER DOCTOR.   


Good Wednesday morning everyone!  I did my 20 minutes of arms/legs/abs this morning, but haven't gotten in my 20 minutes of cardio.  I might take a walk outside while DD is in physical therapy, since it is not so steamy hot today.  

Anyone else do this??.... I had ONE POINT left for dessert yesterday and for the life of me I couldn't figure out what to eat.  I remembered I had bought some fresh cherries and thought "YUM".... but then, of course, I scooped two giant handfuls into a bowl without measuring them.  Somehow, because it was fruit, I figured I could get away with it.  I measured the bowl this morning and sure enough, I had double the amount I should have had.  If it had been ice cream or cereal or anything else, I probably would have weighed/measured it BEFORE eating it.  But somehow, with fruit, I played it loose.  WHY?? My body is still absorbing those calories.  Sure, it is MUCH healthier calories than if I had had 1 point worth of crackers or light ice cream.... I got vitamins and fiber and antioxidants.... but it was still CALORIES!  And you know what...??... I did the same with watermelon in the afternoon?? I intended to eat just 1 cup... but I neglected to measure it and in looking back I'm SURE that I went well over the 1 cup mark because I used the same bowl I put the cherries in!!!   Why do I try to convince myself that just because it is fruit it is okay to overindulge??  

Sure, I know it wasn't watermelon or cherries that made me 90 pounds overweight, but still!!  

I got in a bit of extra exercise last night while watching "Losing It with Jillian Michaels".  I carried my hand weights up to the room where I was watching the show and did some arm work and some leg work during the commercials.  I love it when I can squeeze in a little extra workout like that! I feel so strong and in control and empowered!!  And hopefully that feeling can carry over into the rest of the week!

Well, I'm going to get moving.  I want to spend some time today doing something with DS... not sure what yet.  DD has had SO MUCH of my attention lately, what with swim practices and swim meets and her sore throat and all.  I feel like DS needs some attention.  Not sure what he wants to do today, but of course, DD's schedule is going to interfere with it, as she has PT at 3pm and swim practice at 5:30 pm.... oh well.

TTYL........P


----------



## JOANNEL

My boys are 21 & 24. I never leave them without a hug and an I Love you. Years ago the shootings in Colorado really freaked me out. So I never want my last words to them to be angry ones even when there were times they could have.

It does get better, I do think middle school years were the hardest, Once they got to HS and then college they were ok with mom kissing them good bye.


----------



## Connie96

mikamah said:


> Wednesday QOTD- what is your favorite season?  What seasons do you find to be the best or easiest for weight loss and healthy living, and which are the more challenging?





pjlla said:


> *Without a doubt, my favorite season is SUMMER..... always has been.  I am more than willing to deal with the heat and humidity.  I HATE being cold* and since I have lost weight, I am cold ALL THE TIME, it seems!  *So while this heat wave has been difficult with the running and outdoor activities, I am NOT complaining!
> *



Total DITTO!! As hot as a Texas summer can be, I LOVE the sunshine!

For me, the hardest season for weight loss/maintenance is the "holiday season". Thanksgiving, Christmas and even New Year's Eve. It wouldn't be so bad if they were spread out thru the year, but right on top of each other, there's no time to "recover" from one before the next. 

The best time of year for me to lose weight is starting with the new year. At that point, I'm usually so overindulged from the holidays that I'm ready to put it behind me and move forward into the new year. And, with Texas winter being typically mild, running out in the "cold" is actually pretty nice.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congrats to all the losers and maintainers!

I got up this morning and went to strength and did 2.65 on the elliptical. I did sleep unitl 8:00. I am going to break down today and go buy a heart monitor. The stupid irregular heart beat is driving me crazy. I can't even check it on any of the machines (which I know are unreliable at best) because my weird heart beat makes it even worse. Normally I only check on the elliptical to make sure it's coming down at then end of a workout. So I had a reading of 126, 30 sec later 136, 30 sec later 209! I took it by hand (after almost having a panic attack on the spot) and it was in the 90's! It's possible that if I'm having a lot of PAC's a good monitor will still be off, but it has to be better than this. Can you tell this frustrated me a little this morning? I know I am in the best shape of my life, and I am sick of the stupid irregular heart beat. But I really am grateful that I can still work out and that I am healthy. Just needed to vent a little. The 209 scared me.

disneymom2one--welcome!

QOTD--any season but winter. Everyone in our town is complaining, complaining, complaining about the heat, and I just keep thinking--thank goodness it's not cold. Last winter was not fun. I fight SAD, so I love the sun. I will take hot over cold anyday. I look at the exercising in the heat as a humbling experience. It teaches me that I have little control over outside forces--in this case heat and humidity--and that I have to learn to listen to my body and be respectful of mother nature. That's my positive spin on it. I get rashes from the cold and cough when the air is too cold, so it's a lot harder to adapt in the winter. And did I mention I love the sun.



Have a great day everyone.


----------



## brinalyn530

Thank you all for reassuring me about my issue yesterday . I told DS when I picked him up about how bad I felt all day, he just smiled and shook his head. I think he missed it too, really. This morning we were driving to camp and he said Dont forget to say ByeLoveYou today! I asked him Even if the older boys are around? and he said no. So I just told him in the car before we got out to check in. I honestly dont know how Im going to deal when he gets to the point where hes embarrassed to even be seen with me  I will be one sad, sad lady !

Dona  Try to enjoy your time alone, hell be back before you know it!



Rose&Mike said:


> JBree--we never stopped telling DS that we loved him, but in middle school we turned it down a little and tried not to do it in front of his friends. By high school he was saying it again first in front of whoever, he didn't seem to care. Now we don't end a conversation without it. Sometimes he says it first, sometimes, I do. I think kids today hear it more than we did maybe. Kind of let him be the guide. And I call everyone darlin, so while I called him that, I probably called his friends that and Mike, etc.


Rose, you just jogged my memory about how that started in the first place Before my dads accident my mom would always tell everyone she loved them before she hung up the phone/left the house/whatever, but none of the rest of us did unless we were talking to her. I cant remember if I ever said it to my brother growing up except maybe on holidays! Since the accident, ByeLoveYou is the last thing out of our mouths to pretty much everybody  my mom, my dad, even my brother, and now DS  we all say it every time. I guess its our way of making up for lost time and making sure we all know it. I will not let that go even if it means I have to tell him before we leave the house to save him some embarrassment ! 

Taryn  Hope your tummy is better today! And way to go Biggest Loser (again)!  

Congrats to the rest of the biggest losers too! I will be on that list one day

Wednesday QOTD- what is your favorite season? What seasons do you find to be the best or easiest for weight loss and healthy living, and which are the more challenging?
This one is difficult Winter is hard for me for everything for various reasons. I love the colors of autumn so Im usually pretty happy in the fall, but that doesnt necessarily translate to health or weight loss, just overall mood. Last year I would have said summer is the easiest because thats when most of the weight I had lost came off, but it seems harder this summer so I dont really know. But spring/summer is definitely better for healthy eating because the farmers market is open and I can get fresh local produce. So theres my non-answer to the QOTD, sorry.

Maria  Good luck at the eye dr today!



lisah0711 said:


> Our red earred slider has some personality and, best of all, I've never, ever seen turtle poop.  I don't know what happens to it but if I don't have to deal with it, it's a big plus in my book!


Well, now Im curious do turtles poop  ? If they do (Im sure they must, right?) I would be super grossed out by that turtle ! But youre right, as long as you dont have to clean it up, its a good thing! 

Im in a bit of a yucky mood today. Ive been great all week - food and exercise, even water and journaling and fruits and veggies, but I cant shake this feeling that its just not coming off fast enough. I guess Im just so tired of putting in so much thought and effort for so little result. I *have* to lose *at least* 20 pounds before the middle of September  my friend may try to visit between September and Christmas. I dont want to be disgusting when I see him  I want to be confident and feel good about myself. Twenty pounds would be a big improvement, but Im sure Ill still feel too big. It really all started when I asked DS to take some pics of me last night to send to my friend and they all turned out horrible  I mean really scary . Why is it that what I see in the mirror and in my head doesnt match what comes out of a camera ? And then of course I obsessed about it all night and didnt get enough rest and now Im just blah . I have to shake this off, it does me no good. Im putting it out here so I can let it go and move on. I cant afford to sabotage the little forward progress Ive made to something as silly as some pictures. And I know that this whole journey is bigger than how I look to an old boyfriend, but right now thats my motivation, short term anyways. 

OK, I feel a little better now, hopefully Ill get a good nights rest tonight and Ill be back to my happy self tomorrow. 

Thanks everyone for just being here, it helps so much to have a place to put stuff when you cant keep it inside your head!

Have a wonderful rest of the day everyone!

Bree


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I like each season for different reasons. I love the winter when we have our first snowfall! I love spring when the crocuses start popping up through the ground. I love the amazing colors of fall in NE! We get some unbelievable colors! I love the summer when I can be outside walking and swimming.

Not really a favorite!

1 client down, 2 to go! I had a chicken parmesan sub and fries for lunch. Going to have omelets for supper so that will be my small meal for the day.

90minutes later: 2 clients down and 1 to go!

Later!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

mikamah said:


> Tuesday QOTD?  What are your meal plans for the day?
> 
> Have a wondeful, healthy day!!!


Yesterday was
Breakfast: honey nut cherrios 
snack: 100cal popcorn
Lunch: pnut butter and jelly on wheat, applesauce, cheeze its
dinner: turkey salad sandwich


mikamah said:


> Wednesday QOTD- what is your favorite season?  What seasons do you find to be the best or easiest for weight loss and healthy living, and which are the more challenging?


My favorite season would be a toss up between spring and fall. i love the holidays and activities that you can do in spring and fall when it's not to hot and not to cold. These are also failry easy to exercise and eat healthiest in because you can get outside and walk or garden (which is my fav thing to do) It's also the best time to get fresh veggies along with summer.. but it's so dag on hot in the summer lol


----------



## mikamah

disneymom2one said:


> QUOTD:
> 
> My favorite season by a long mile is fall.  Fall in Northwest Florida is absolutely stunning.  The tourist crowds are gone, the weather is cool but not at all uncomfortable.  It marks a new academic year for all of us as both my husband and I teach college math and our daughter is an upcoming (next week!) high school freshman.  We also take our "big" trip of the year every Christmas.  It's usually two full weeks long and 90% of the time, we go right to WDW.  This year, we're veering way off our path and going to DC.  I spend the entire fall planning the trip.  Add in the Saints season starting and it makes for a great, busy semester.
> 
> MB (who usually lurks but has found this thread to be completely inspiring all summer)


Hello MB!!  It's great to see you.  A two week vacation sounds wonderful.  I've only done that once.  DC looks so beautiful over Christmas too.  



pjlla said:


> Anyone else do this??.... I had ONE POINT left for dessert yesterday and for the life of me I couldn't figure out what to eat.  I remembered I had bought some fresh cherries and thought "YUM".... but then, of course, I scooped two giant handfuls into a bowl without measuring them.  Somehow, because it was fruit, I figured I could get away with it.  I measured the bowl this morning and sure enough, I had double the amount I should have had.  If it had been ice cream or cereal or anything else, I probably would have weighed/measured it BEFORE eating it.  But somehow, with fruit, I played it loose.  WHY?? My body is still absorbing those calories.  Sure, it is MUCH healthier calories than if I had had 1 point worth of crackers or light ice cream.... I got vitamins and fiber and antioxidants.... but it was still CALORIES!  And you know what...??... I did the same with watermelon in the afternoon?? I intended to eat just 1 cup... but I neglected to measure it and in looking back I'm SURE that I went well over the 1 cup mark because I used the same bowl I put the cherries in!!!   Why do I try to convince myself that just because it is fruit it is okay to overindulge??
> 
> Sure, I know it wasn't watermelon or cherries that made me 90 pounds overweight, but still!!


I totally do this when I am on track.  I say on track because usually I'm way worse, but when I'm really good about pointing, I'll take more fruit for one point, or even an extra serving of chicken but not count the points and totally say it wasn't fruit or chicken that got me here,  which is true, but if I do it too much, it will make a difference in the amount of weight I'll lose.  Isn't it amazing the head games we can play with ourselves.  At my weight now, if I stay in my ww points, or even go over by a little, I will see a loss, and I know as I go down, it will get harder, and for you, so close to goal, an extra point or two is going to affect your harder than someone like me with 60 pounds to go.  
I also meant to say, I loved the picture of you and Jiminy Cricket.  You look so fabulous, Pamela, and should be so proud of how far you've come, and you have made this a lifestyle, which is so evident in your posts.  



JOANNEL said:


> My boys are 21 & 24. I never leave them without a hug and an I Love you. Years ago the shootings in Colorado really freaked me out. So I never want my last words to them to be angry ones even when there were times they could have.
> 
> It does get better, I do think middle school years were the hardest, Once they got to HS and then college they were ok with mom kissing them good bye.


I feel the same way.  Only once, michael got on the bus angry with me, but i still said Bye, I love you, but wondered during the day, "what if something happened to me, and his last words to me were angry?"  I would hate for him to have that.  My Dad died of a sudden cardiac arrest while out with my brother, and before he left my mom had yelled at him for eating all the grasshopper cookies, so those were her last words to him, and she felt so guilty for so long about it.  I don't wish that on anyone.  ( but on the cookies, this over eating is a hereditary trait.)



Connie96 said:


> Total DITTO!! As hot as a Texas summer can be, I LOVE the sunshine!
> 
> For me, the hardest season for weight loss/maintenance is the "holiday season". Thanksgiving, Christmas and even New Year's Eve. It wouldn't be so bad if they were spread out thru the year, but right on top of each other, there's no time to "recover" from one before the next.
> 
> The best time of year for me to lose weight is starting with the new year. At that point, I'm usually so overindulged from the holidays that I'm ready to put it behind me and move forward into the new year. And, with Texas winter being typically mild, running out in the "cold" is actually pretty nice.


If i hadn't bought an air conditioner this year, I'd be hating this heat, but just to come in the bedroom to cool off makes me sane. The new year is always so busy at ww too. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I got up this morning and went to strength and did 2.65 on the elliptical. I did sleep unitl 8:00. I am going to break down today and go buy a heart monitor. The stupid irregular heart beat is driving me crazy. I can't even check it on any of the machines (which I know are unreliable at best) because my weird heart beat makes it even worse. Normally I only check on the elliptical to make sure it's coming down at then end of a workout. So I had a reading of 126, 30 sec later 136, 30 sec later 209! I took it by hand (after almost having a panic attack on the spot) and it was in the 90's! It's possible that if I'm having a lot of PAC's a good monitor will still be off, but it has to be better than this. Can you tell this frustrated me a little this morning? I know I am in the best shape of my life, and I am sick of the stupid irregular heart beat. But I really am grateful that I can still work out and that I am healthy. Just needed to vent a little. The 209 scared me.


  How frustrating with the monitors.  I would think you could find a good monitor that will handle the pac's and still be accurate.  I've only used my sister's eliptical occasionally, but I don't think the bars you grab to measure heart rate are very accurate.  209 is scary, but I'm glad it wasn't really up there. 



brinalyn530 said:


> Rose, you just jogged my memory about how that started in the first place Before my dads accident my mom would always tell everyone she loved them before she hung up the phone/left the house/whatever, but none of the rest of us did unless we were talking to her. I cant remember if I ever said it to my brother growing up except maybe on holidays! Since the accident, ByeLoveYou is the last thing out of our mouths to pretty much everybody  my mom, my dad, even my brother, and now DS  we all say it every time. I guess its our way of making up for lost time and making sure we all know it. I will not let that go even if it means I have to tell him before we leave the house to save him some embarrassment !
> 
> Im in a bit of a yucky mood today. Ive been great all week - food and exercise, even water and journaling and fruits and veggies, but I cant shake this feeling that its just not coming off fast enough. I guess Im just so tired of putting in so much thought and effort for so little result. I *have* to lose *at least* 20 pounds before the middle of September  my friend may try to visit between September and Christmas. I dont want to be disgusting when I see him  I want to be confident and feel good about myself. Twenty pounds would be a big improvement, but Im sure Ill still feel too big. It really all started when I asked DS to take some pics of me last night to send to my friend and they all turned out horrible  I mean really scary . Why is it that what I see in the mirror and in my head doesnt match what comes out of a camera ? And then of course I obsessed about it all night and didnt get enough rest and now Im just blah . I have to shake this off, it does me no good. Im putting it out here so I can let it go and move on. I cant afford to sabotage the little forward progress Ive made to something as silly as some pictures. And I know that this whole journey is bigger than how I look to an old boyfriend, but right now thats my motivation, short term anyways.
> 
> OK, I feel a little better now, hopefully Ill get a good nights rest tonight and Ill be back to my happy self tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks everyone for just being here, it helps so much to have a place to put stuff when you cant keep it inside your head!
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of the day everyone!
> 
> Bree


That is so sweet  you all say byeloveyou now.  Since my mom passed I've said it a couple times to each sibling, and we've talked a lot about how we never heard it from our parents, but it is not a habit we've gotten into.  Though we all do say it to our kids pretty regularly.

It's tough when our efforts do not give us the reward we desire on the scale, but you are doing a fabulous job, and I'm sure your friend will be thrilled to see you again and your shining personality will win him over.  Remember he has aged too, and is not the same as he was back then either.  I think we look better in person than in a picture too.  Hang in there. 



tigger813 said:


> 1 client down, 2 to go! I had a chicken parmesan sub and fries for lunch. Going to have omelets for supper so that will be my small meal for the day.
> 
> 90minutes later: 2 clients down and 1 to go!
> 
> Later!


Whoo hoo, work day is almost done!!

I'm home from work and off to get michael at camp.  We're going to swim at a friends house, and I just ate lunch, so I will not have any snacks by the pool.  Have a nice afternoon!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Thank you so much for all the well wishes about my eyes! I have a verdict -- I have two issues going on. One is I have some bacteria on my eyelashes. Not an infection, but I have to use a special wash for the eyelids until all my discharge clears up. The second is my eyes are really dry because my contacts are antiquated. 

The good news is I have advice about how to work on the bacteria and the dryness, and it's ok to insert my contacts for my runs every day! I am so relieved! 

Last year dh and I both needed glasses, so he found this opthamologist where we could have a free exam and our insurance pays for a years worth of contacts, or a new pair of glasses. He got both, we just paid for the contacts. I was trying to be frugal, and just ordered my contacts from the 1-800 folks. Turns out the version I'm wearing has been replaced by something that lets more oxygen in the eye. So, now I need a new contacts fitting, and my year isn't up until October -- so I could either suck it up and only wear my contacts when I work out and put drops in 4 times a day, or we can pay for the exam. I think I'm just going to pay for it, and enough contacts to get me through until I can do the free year re-order. Wearing glasses all day is not practical for me, and I've learned my lesson about being frugal -- not with my eyes! 

I'm also supposed to lay down for 10 minutes morning and night with a warm compress on my eyes. Really? That sounds like a reward rather than a treatment! I was psyched and will probably continue that longer than I need to, just 'cause it sounds so darn relaxing! 

I am going to be very happy to finally have my eye issues end -- and I'm so glad I finally went back and saw an opthamologist instead of the family care practitioner. This wasn't going to "fix itself" without help, and I don't want to spend the next 3 months miserable!

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

Popping on to say hi. I'm supposed to be cleaning up my house a bit. Instead I took a nap. It was wonderful.

Maria--thanks for sharing the eye story. Glad everything looks like it's going to be ok. I wear 1 month contacts, that I tend to stretch a little too long--ok a lot, I don't remember the last time I changed them. Thanks for the reminder about why it's so important.

Kathy--someone on another thread explained why the handheld heart things are so bad on the machines,something to do with moisture and corrosion--yuck, essentially accumlating sweat, gross!  So I don't really look at them as being accurate, but I like to see it trending down at the end of my workout. The 209 scared the crud out of me and I had a huge palpitation and thought I was going into an instant panic attack. After we look at the house tonight, I'm going to drag Mike to look at heart rate monitors.

Bree--hugs to you. The picture things has had us all a little sad, upset, frustrated at one point or another. Hang in there. 

Ok, off to clean up for a bit. This has been a very lazy day off.


----------



## Octoberbride03

I'm long overdue in posting here.  Haven't even really been following the thread sad to say.  Glancing in here and there but for the most part just sticking in the community board.  Need some happiness.   

Dealing with fallout from last week. My poor doggie was sick last weekend with diarrhea and while that has cleared up he isn't himself.  We have figured out that he heard the shots from across the street and they were loud enough to make him afraid of going outside even for a couple of minutes  We are having to carry him outside now and giving him treats to get him to walk after the heat of the day is done.  I miss his joy and his smile.  I don't know long it will be before it comes back.  

As for me its been a rough week at work and I have been exercising but mostly just 20 mins. after work.  Took the whole day off today from working out.  Just needed the rest.  Will get back into it tomorrow, and hopefully get a 30 min. workout done sometime this week.  

Eating out tonight, cause its too hot to cook.  Don't know about the rest of the week. 3 digit highs forecast straight through Sun.  I like summer but this is ridiculous. And we'd better not go straight from summer to winter here.


----------



## lisah0711

Good afternoon all!  Hope that everyone is having a wonderful, OP day!  



mikamah said:


> It is going to work out just awesomely for the princess training!!  We are going to rock the training and the princess!!!  I'm so excited, knowing my sil will come and really feeling that I will be able to do it!!  Funny, I know you will be able to do it, but I don't seem to have the confidence in myself too.
> Good luck with the pre-vac crunch.  Whatever doesn't get done, doesn't need to be done, all will be fine!  Hakuna Matata!!!!



That's funny -- I think that you will have no problem doing it and it's me that I am worried about!  I guess we'll both be just fine!    In fact, I am so confident that I made my DVC reservations for a savannah view room at AKV Jambo today.  



disneymom2one said:


> QUOTD:My favorite season by a long mile is fall.  Fall in Northwest Florida is absolutely stunning.  The tourist crowds are gone, the weather is cool but not at all uncomfortable.  It marks a new academic year for all of us as both my husband and I teach college math and our daughter is an upcoming (next week!) high school freshman.  We also take our "big" trip of the year every Christmas.  It's usually two full weeks long and 90% of the time, we go right to WDW.  This year, we're veering way off our path and going to DC.  I spend the entire fall planning the trip.  Add in the Saints season starting and it makes for a great, busy semester.
> 
> MB (who usually lurks but has found this thread to be completely inspiring all summer)



 Hi MB!  You made the top ten list this week so you are obviously putting that inspiration to work!  

*pjlla,* hope that you enjoyed your day with DS.  Did you ever get your family an ice cream scoop?  I was thinking about that the other day when someone asked me to scoop a bowl and I told them to get it themselves!  



JOANNEL said:


> My boys are 21 & 24. I never leave them without a hug and an I Love you. Years ago the shootings in Colorado really freaked me out. So I never want my last words to them to be angry ones even when there were times they could have.
> 
> It does get better, I do think middle school years were the hardest, Once they got to HS and then college they were ok with mom kissing them good bye.



Thanks, JOANNEL, it is nice to hear from the voice of experience!  



brinalyn530 said:


> Im in a bit of a yucky mood today. Ive been great all week - food and exercise, even water and journaling and fruits and veggies, but I cant shake this feeling that its just not coming off fast enough. I guess Im just so tired of putting in so much thought and effort for so little result. I *have* to lose *at least* 20 pounds before the middle of September  my friend may try to visit between September and Christmas. I dont want to be disgusting when I see him  I want to be confident and feel good about myself. Twenty pounds would be a big improvement, but Im sure Ill still feel too big. It really all started when I asked DS to take some pics of me last night to send to my friend and they all turned out horrible  I mean really scary . Why is it that what I see in the mirror and in my head doesnt match what comes out of a camera ? And then of course I obsessed about it all night and didnt get enough rest and now Im just blah . I have to shake this off, it does me no good. Im putting it out here so I can let it go and move on. I cant afford to sabotage the little forward progress Ive made to something as silly as some pictures. And I know that this whole journey is bigger than how I look to an old boyfriend, but right now thats my motivation, short term anyways.



, Bree.  You know your friend isn't going to look like he did before either.  When I heard from one of my old boyfriends I thought he looked like his Dad!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm also supposed to lay down for 10 minutes morning and night with a warm compress on my eyes. Really? That sounds like a reward rather than a treatment! I was psyched and will probably continue that longer than I need to, just 'cause it sounds so darn relaxing!



I'm glad to hear that they can get you fixed up, Maria.  You are so right that you can't fool around with your eyes.  You are right, I think that lying down twice a day sounds very relaxing -- we all should give it a try!  

I went through all my cases today and have a stack about four inches high of things that need to be done before I leave.  I think I can get it all done by the end of the week if I really put my mind to it.    Now I'm off to have dinner with several of our neighbors -- we can't manage to see each other at home we are going to a restaurant so I will have to be careful not to blow my 3 pound loss and my clippie's return.  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## lisah0711

Octoberbride03 said:


> I'm long overdue in posting here.  Haven't even really been following the thread sad to say.  Glancing in here and there but for the most part just sticking in the community board.  Need some happiness.
> 
> Dealing with fallout from last week. My poor doggie was sick last weekend with diarrhea and while that has cleared up he isn't himself.  We have figured out that he heard the shots from across the street and they were loud enough to make him afraid of going outside even for a couple of minutes  We are having to carry him outside now and giving him treats to get him to walk after the heat of the day is done.  I miss his joy and his smile.  I don't know long it will be before it comes back.
> 
> As for me its been a rough week at work and I have been exercising but mostly just 20 mins. after work.  Took the whole day off today from working out.  Just needed the rest.  Will get back into it tomorrow, and hopefully get a 30 min. workout done sometime this week.
> 
> Eating out tonight, cause its too hot to cook.  Don't know about the rest of the week. 3 digit highs forecast straight through Sun.  I like summer but this is ridiculous. And we'd better not go straight from summer to winter here.



, Maureen, hope that things cool off there soon.  Bless your poor doggie's heart -- he probably doesn't like the heat either.  Hope that you both are feeling better soon.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Worfiedoodles said:


> Thank you so much for all the well wishes about my eyes! I have a verdict -- I have two issues going on. One is I have some bacteria on my eyelashes. Not an infection, but I have to use a special wash for the eyelids until all my discharge clears up. The second is my eyes are really dry because my contacts are antiquated.
> 
> The good news is I have advice about how to work on the bacteria and the dryness, and it's ok to insert my contacts for my runs every day! I am so relieved!
> 
> Last year dh and I both needed glasses, so he found this opthamologist where we could have a free exam and our insurance pays for a years worth of contacts, or a new pair of glasses. He got both, we just paid for the contacts. I was trying to be frugal, and just ordered my contacts from the 1-800 folks. Turns out the version I'm wearing has been replaced by something that lets more oxygen in the eye. So, now I need a new contacts fitting, and my year isn't up until October -- so I could either suck it up and only wear my contacts when I work out and put drops in 4 times a day, or we can pay for the exam. I think I'm just going to pay for it, and enough contacts to get me through until I can do the free year re-order. Wearing glasses all day is not practical for me, and I've learned my lesson about being frugal -- not with my eyes!
> 
> I'm also supposed to lay down for 10 minutes morning and night with a warm compress on my eyes. Really? That sounds like a reward rather than a treatment! I was psyched and will probably continue that longer than I need to, just 'cause it sounds so darn relaxing!
> 
> I am going to be very happy to finally have my eye issues end -- and I'm so glad I finally went back and saw an opthamologist instead of the family care practitioner. This wasn't going to "fix itself" without help, and I don't want to spend the next 3 months miserable!
> 
> Maria



So glad you know what it is and now can fix it.  Any problems with your eyes are so frustrating.  I too can not stand to wear my glasses all day.  I always wear contacts too.  I know what you mean about being frugal, the cost of contacts and glasses are outrageous but its worth it to know your taking good care of your eyes.



lisah0711 said:


> As for me its been a rough week at work and I have been exercising but mostly just 20 mins. after work.  Took the whole day off today from working out.  Just needed the rest.  Will get back into it tomorrow, and hopefully get a 30 min. workout done sometime this week.
> 
> Eating out tonight, cause its too hot to cook.  Don't know about the rest of the week. 3 digit highs forecast straight through Sun.  I like summer but this is ridiculous. And we'd better not go straight from summer to winter here.



At least you are still getting a little bit of working out in most days even if it is 20 min.  It is really hard to keep up with this heat.  I am tired of it too.  So not ready for the winter weather.  I hope we do have a nice fall this year.  Have a great dinner out.


I am debating whether or not to run tonight it is so hot and humid and there has been thunder in the distance.  My parents are on their way to pick up the boys to go for icecream.  If they offer to bring some home I think I might take them up on it since I have most of my flex points left this week.  I could use a treat.   I will check back in later.  TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Asking for major PD tomorrow for my dad! We leave at 7:30 tomorrow morning so I won't have time to post in the morning. He'll have the tooth he lost yesterday fixed next Tuesday.

Not eaten well today as I'm stressed and PMSing! Did give 3 massages today so I'm also tired tonight. Won't get in any exercising tomorrow at least in the morning. DH and I are planning on going out for supper tomorrow night using our gift certificate we got from out soccer team.

Just made our reservations to go to Storyland in NH early next month. Looking forward to that! We've never been so the girls will love it! Sure it will seem tame compared to WDW! Staying at a place that breakfast is included both mornings plus we get a box lunch for the park and cordials and wine and cheese and tickets. Decent price for all of that. 

I'm rambling as I'm totally exhausted. Going to try and go to bed soon. Hope to listen to the podcast in the car tomorrow and finish at least one book and listen to another or start another. I'm several months behind on my massage magazines as well. Want to read up on some modalities and decide what PD to do next. 

I'll post tomorrow afternoon after everything is over and we are home!

Good night friends!


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Congrats Taryn....2 weeks in a row Great Job on the loss and the running.  I admire you for going to school throught he summer weekends, I know that must be a tough thing to do especially with the kiddos.


It is.  I hope it is worth it in the end.  I am like Rose, I do better with a schedule.  I guess I work better, or at least more efficiently under pressure.    Sure does feel stressful!  



lisah0711 said:


> A big congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our Biggest Loser, Taryn!  Winner two weeks in a row!   Great job!  I think it's been quite awhile since someone was in the top spot two weeks in a row!  You guys all made me feel better about the swallowing a bug thing -- I was under the impression that it happens all the time to everyone!



Thanks Lisa!  I needed it this week, it was a good motivator!  And you just had to go talking about bugs.  I didn't swallow one, but one tiny little monster flew in my nose this am! I am glad about no grad school, however, I go back to the real world and actual school 2 weeks from yesterday.  

And Dahly - I  the turtle whisperer story! 



mikamah said:


> QOTD-This summer I am not gaining, and am hopefully for the first summer in 3 years going to go into fall lighter than spring!!







disneymom2one said:


> MB (who usually lurks but has found this thread to be completely inspiring all summer)


Congrats on making the loser list!!!!!  Glad you came out of lurkdome!



pjlla said:


> Sure, it is MUCH healthier calories than if I had had 1 point worth of crackers or light ice cream.... I got vitamins and fiber and antioxidants.... but it was still CALORIES! Why do I try to convince myself that just because it is fruit it is okay to overindulge??  I love it when I can squeeze in a little extra workout like that! I feel so strong and in control and empowered!!


Uh. Yeah.  I had 6 cups of cantaloupe the other day.  Totally know what you mean!!  And I am glad I'm not the only one to sneak in workouts!  I do oblique twists while doing laundry, if I have to go upstairs, I run up, down, up.  I try to beat the clock putting away dishes.  Etc.  Stand on one leg while cooking dinner, pick Sophie up twice and "curl" her to pick her up..... 



Connie96 said:


> Total DITTO!! As hot as a Texas summer can be, I LOVE the sunshine!


I do love sunshine.  And warm, but hot, I don't do.  It makes me feel bad!  I've been to Texas in summer.  It was not pretty.  Kudos to you!



Rose&Mike said:


> Can you tell this frustrated me a little this morning? I know I am in the best shape of my life, and I am sick of the stupid irregular heart beat. But I really am grateful that I can still work out and that I am healthy. Just needed to vent a little.The 209 scared me.
> QOTD-- I fight SAD, so I love the sun.


Thanks for sharing that, Rose.  I fight SAD, too, and spring can actually be rough because we get so many rainy days!  And I hope you can get a good HR monitor that will set you mind at ease!  I'm sure the 209 didn't do much for your HR going back down.  You are such an inspiration, you work so hard!



brinalyn530 said:


> Since the accident, ByeLoveYou is the last thing out of our mouths to pretty much everybody  my mom, my dad, even my brother, and now DS  we all say it every time.  It really all started when I asked DS to take some pics of me last night to send to my friend and they all turned out horrible  I mean really scary



That's been my rule since I was a child.  Nothing triggered it, but the last words out of my mouth before I go to bed, before I hang up the phone, anytime.....I always say I Love You.  It took Brad a while to get used to it, but I told him I wanted to be sure those were my last words to the people I love.  And those were the last words I did say to Daddy before he had to be intubated and sedated, and his last words to me.  I hold on to that forever!

As for the pictures, after I'd lost 30 pounds, I thought I looked good.  We had a girls' night out, and someone put the pictures up on faceback.  I HATED the way I looked.  Got really discouraged.  Lost 55 pounds before WDW, still think I look preggo in the pictures!  I don't think we will ever be satisfied.  Don't let it get to you.  You are doing GREAT!!!  Think about how far you've come since the beginning of the summer.  BE PROUD!!!

Lele - I just realized you are from Rustburg.  I had to look it up on google, but we're not all that far - I live an hour west of Danville.



Worfiedoodles said:


> The good news is I have advice about how to work on the bacteria and the dryness, and it's ok to insert my contacts for my runs every day! I am so relieved! I'm also supposed to lay down for 10 minutes morning and night with a warm compress on my eyes. Really? That sounds like a reward rather than a treatment!



Thanks for what equalled to a PSA. I have the 30 day lenses, and don't change them often enough, nor do I take them out every night.  My friend's DH is an opthamologist, and he told her to change them each time TOM comes around, easy way for her to remember.  So glad you got it all straightened out, and  for relaxing treatments!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Dealing with fallout from last week. My poor doggie was sick last weekend with diarrhea and while that has cleared up he isn't himself.  We have figured out that he heard the shots from across the street and they were loud enough to make him afraid of going outside even for a couple of minutes.



That's awful!  Hoping he calms down soon!  Do you all head to VA beach often to cool off??  We've been to Chesapeake often for gymnastics, usually in the Greenbrier area.



lisah0711 said:


> That's funny -- I think that you will have no problem doing it and it's me that I am worried about!  I guess we'll both be just fine!    In fact, I am so confident that I made my DVC reservations for a savannah view room at AKV Jambo today.



I think you will both do a FABULOUS job, I'll be living vicarously through you!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am debating whether or not to run tonight it is so hot and humid and there has been thunder in the distance.



I started running with snow and 5 below wind chills.  I hated it, it hurt my lungs. I'm not sure this isn't worse???  The humidity killed me this am!

I was STARVING this am after my run.  Anyone else battle this?  I just can't get full for a few hours.  I literally ate 2 Kashi bars, an orange, a cup of watermelon, and string cheese all within 3 hours.  It was breakfast and lunch, and I ate a small dinner, so no real harm done, but I was like a beast!

After gymnastics, we swam at MIL's for a couple of hours, Sophie konked out on the way home, Anna Kat went to her room to rest and read, and I curled up in the recliner and took a 2 HOUR NAP!!!  I guess my body just needed it!
Wide awake now, as is everyone else, so I guess it'll be a late night here!
Nighty night!
Taryn


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

pjlla sent you a PM, I'm sorry it took me so long to get back to you, I didn't notice I had PM's. I miss the pop up window! 


I have fallen off the wagon and I got run over by it. I've had a pretty nonexistent summer so far which has put me in a foul mood. Daycare for DD while the boys were at camp fell through so there is no one to watch DD so I can walk/run. 
And it's been so darn hot! When we went to FL it was cooler there then it is here! 

FL was good though. I didn't gain, I actually lost 2 pounds. Of course it was hot so I didn't eat much and we drank tons of water.


----------



## my3princes

We're still on vacation though our Disney portion is quickly coming to an end   I have not read anything since the 13th so hopefully their isn't anything big going on.  

I have tried to behave though I've eaten more sweets than I would have at home.  We have done a ton of walking and I've pushed a wheelchair the entire time so that must be even better for calorie burning.  No scale around so I have no idea how I'm doing.  We will be getting on our cruise on Saturday morning.  I am so excited to finally be onboard the Epic.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Thank you lisah for the invitation.  I've been put off even looking in this thread because I don't watch the shows(not anymore anyway) and don't have any of the workout vids.  

I'm ready to jump in the summer challenge.  I know its getting close to the end but its start and I am excited to start the next one too. 

I just pm my weight and join in or is there someone else to pm but the weights??


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> Kathy--someone on another thread explained why the handheld heart things are so bad on the machines,something to do with moisture and corrosion--yuck, essentially accumlating sweat, gross!  So I don't really look at them as being accurate, but I like to see it trending down at the end of my workout. The 209 scared the crud out of me and I had a huge palpitation and thought I was going into an instant panic attack. After we look at the house tonight, I'm going to drag Mike to look at heart rate monitors.


Ewww that sounds so gross about the hand monitors.  I guess I'm glad I don't go to the gym.  How did the house tour go?  A second look is always promising.  Good luck with all the home shopping.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Thank you so much for all the well wishes about my eyes! I have a verdict -- I have two issues going on. One is I have some bacteria on my eyelashes. Not an infection, but I have to use a special wash for the eyelids until all my discharge clears up. The second is my eyes are really dry because my contacts are antiquated.
> 
> The good news is I have advice about how to work on the bacteria and the dryness, and it's ok to insert my contacts for my runs every day! I am so relieved!
> 
> Last year dh and I both needed glasses, so he found this opthamologist where we could have a free exam and our insurance pays for a years worth of contacts, or a new pair of glasses. He got both, we just paid for the contacts. I was trying to be frugal, and just ordered my contacts from the 1-800 folks. Turns out the version I'm wearing has been replaced by something that lets more oxygen in the eye. So, now I need a new contacts fitting, and my year isn't up until October -- so I could either suck it up and only wear my contacts when I work out and put drops in 4 times a day, or we can pay for the exam. I think I'm just going to pay for it, and enough contacts to get me through until I can do the free year re-order. Wearing glasses all day is not practical for me, and I've learned my lesson about being frugal -- not with my eyes!
> 
> I'm also supposed to lay down for 10 minutes morning and night with a warm compress on my eyes. Really? That sounds like a reward rather than a treatment! I was psyched and will probably continue that longer than I need to, just 'cause it sounds so darn relaxing!
> 
> I am going to be very happy to finally have my eye issues end -- and I'm so glad I finally went back and saw an opthamologist instead of the family care practitioner. This wasn't going to "fix itself" without help, and I don't want to spend the next 3 months miserable!
> 
> Maria


I'm so glad all is working out and you don't have to stop running!!!  I hate the insurance game you have to play, but on the other hand it's tough to pay for something that in 3 months would be free.  I am in need of dental work, but am afraid once they start the crown it will need a root canal, and really want to wait til january when insurance kicks in, but hope I don't regret it.  


Octoberbride03 said:


> Dealing with fallout from last week. My poor doggie was sick last weekend with diarrhea and while that has cleared up he isn't himself.  We have figured out that he heard the shots from across the street and they were loud enough to make him afraid of going outside even for a couple of minutes  We are having to carry him outside now and giving him treats to get him to walk after the heat of the day is done.  I miss his joy and his smile.  I don't know long it will be before it comes back.


I'm so sorry about your poor doggie being so upset.  I hadn't heard it the neighbor incident was a gunshot, and I am so sorry.  That is so tragic, and I'm sure it's been tough on you all. 



lisah0711 said:


> That's funny -- I think that you will have no problem doing it and it's me that I am worried about!  I guess we'll both be just fine!    In fact, I am so confident that I made my DVC reservations for a savannah view room at AKV Jambo today.
> !


Ok then, if you think I can do it, I can do it!!  We will do awesome!!  Congrats on making your dvc ressies!!!  Very exciting!!  We'll have to have a Boma dinner one night.  We're going to Boma in august and I can't wait to see the AKL.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am debating whether or not to run tonight it is so hot and humid and there has been thunder in the distance.  My parents are on their way to pick up the boys to go for icecream.  If they offer to bring some home I think I might take them up on it since I have most of my flex points left this week.  I could use a treat.   I will check back in later.  TTFN


This heat has been insane here too, and every morning I watch the news about the scary storm damage all over.  I feel very lucky my house and tree are still standing.  If you got that ice cream, I hope you enjoyed every bite.  



tigger813 said:


> Asking for major PD tomorrow for my dad! We leave at 7:30 tomorrow morning so I won't have time to post in the morning. He'll have the tooth he lost yesterday fixed next Tuesday.


  Thinking of you and Dad today.  Hope all goes smoothly. 



flipflopmom said:


> And those were the last words I did say to Daddy before he had to be intubated and sedated, and his last words to me.  I hold on to that forever!


This made me cry.  Such a comfort for you.  


flipflopmom said:


> I started running with snow and 5 below wind chills.  I hated it, it hurt my lungs. I'm not sure this isn't worse???  The humidity killed me this am!
> 
> I was STARVING this am after my run.  Anyone else battle this?  I just can't get full for a few hours.  I literally ate 2 Kashi bars, an orange, a cup of watermelon, and string cheese all within 3 hours.  It was breakfast and lunch, and I ate a small dinner, so no real harm done, but I was like a beast!
> 
> After gymnastics, we swam at MIL's for a couple of hours, Sophie konked out on the way home, Anna Kat went to her room to rest and read, and I curled up in the recliner and took a 2 HOUR NAP!!!  I guess my body just needed it!
> Wide awake now, as is everyone else, so I guess it'll be a late night here!
> Nighty night!
> Taryn


You are amazing- 5 below wind chills!  I felt like I was tough when I went out at 20 degrees.  I'm thinking if I'm doing my 15 min miles in this heat, that once it cools down I might get faster.
I don't find myself starving after a run, but always have a greek yogurt and banana before I go out.  I bet your nap was heavenly.  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I have fallen off the wagon and I got run over by it. I've had a pretty nonexistent summer so far which has put me in a foul mood. Daycare for DD while the boys were at camp fell through so there is no one to watch DD so I can walk/run.
> And it's been so darn hot! When we went to FL it was cooler there then it is here!
> 
> FL was good though. I didn't gain, I actually lost 2 pounds. Of course it was hot so I didn't eat much and we drank tons of water.


So sorry about dds day care.  That is so frustrating and the heat has been brutal.  Nice work not gaining in florida!!  That's a plus!!  Hang in there.  



my3princes said:


> We're still on vacation though our Disney portion is quickly coming to an end   I have not read anything since the 13th so hopefully their isn't anything big going on.
> 
> I have tried to behave though I've eaten more sweets than I would have at home.  We have done a ton of walking and I've pushed a wheelchair the entire time so that must be even better for calorie burning.  No scale around so I have no idea how I'm doing.  We will be getting on our cruise on Saturday morning.  I am so excited to finally be onboard the Epic.


Thanks for posting from the most wonderful place in the world!!  Continue to have a fabulous time!!



Zoesmama03 said:


> Thank you lisah for the invitation.  I've been put off even looking in this thread because I don't watch the shows(not anymore anyway) and don't have any of the workout vids.
> 
> I'm ready to jump in the summer challenge.  I know its getting close to the end but its start and I am excited to start the next one too.
> 
> I just pm my weight and join in or is there someone else to pm but the weights??


Welcome to the biggest loser challenge!! It's always fun to meet new dis-ers!! Your daughter is so beautiful.  
You can PM your starting weight to LuvBaloo who is Shannon our weightkeeper.  On the first page Lisa explained how the challenge works, and has links to the cow and qotds.
The cow or challenge of the week is a fun way to add some healthy habits to our lives.  A new challenge will start friday and Donac is covering for Jenanderson this week for the cow.  

I have been cleaning the basement and have so much stuff to put out in the yard sale, and am determined not to be such a clutter bug.  I think of that show Hoarders, and think, is that me?  Well, I'm not that bad, but I'm not that good.  I did come across some old cross stitches that I had done as well as some friends that I never unpacked when I moved here 6 years ago.  I don't really care if any of it sells, but will be happy to have it gone.  I'll pack it all up and donate it after the yard sale.  

Have a happy, healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

Thursday QOTD- If money and time were no objects, what disney resort would you stay at and how long would you stay there?


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just popping on quick to say hi before work. I'll try to comment this evening.

Kathy and Lisa--You will both kick some major booty at the Princess. I know you can do it! And Kathy--do you keep track of your workouts in excel? I keep track of temp, time of day, how far we went, miles per minute, etc. You will really start to see some patterns--especially that heat and humidity make a big difference. You will definitely be faster when it cools off. Keeping track of these things, helps me mentally when I feel like I've had a bad workout. I can compare it and say, well of course this should have happened, it was hotter, or whatever. And I agree, the moisture (aka sweat) in the machines is pretty gross. I try not to think about it!

Yesterday afternoon I started cleaning out our extra bedroom and found some of Tom's school stuff. It was very emotional, especially since the Reds have returned early from their road trip. I am just a hormonal mess! We went to look at the house again. I must say I really like the house, but am not thrilled about the street it's on. It's .1mile from the park we go to, but a very busy street. We're going to call a remodeler and have them meet us there and tell us what we are getting ourselves into if we buy it. Last night I was pretty emotional and ready to bag the whole thing--and so was Mike--but we're going to at least talk to the remodeler before we make a decision. We went out and I had french fries during the week--just needed a little bit of comfort food. I'm only up .2 from yesterday, so I guess all those workouts paid off.

Time to get ready for my new job! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!   

Thank you, mikamah, for being our coach this week.  You had interesting questions and the thread was very active this week.  And another big thank you to our incoming coach, Worfiedoodles!  We couldn't do a challenge without folks like you!  

Please be sure and PM those weights to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to jenanderson tomorrow.  What can you do today to make sure those numbers that show up tomorrow are ones that you can be happy about?

*Lindsay,* hope you enjoyed the ice cream -- that's what those flex points are for!  



tigger813 said:


> Asking for major PD tomorrow for my dad! We leave at 7:30 tomorrow morning so I won't have time to post in the morning. He'll have the tooth he lost yesterday fixed next Tuesday.



 for your Dad, Tracey, and a  for you.  Is there someone there who would give you a massage for a trade?  I think you could use one.



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks Lisa!  I needed it this week, it was a good motivator!  And you just had to go talking about bugs.  I didn't swallow one, but one tiny little monster flew in my nose this am! I am glad about no grad school, however, I go back to the real world and actual school 2 weeks from yesterday.



You deserve the kudos, Taryn, BL two weeks in a row is quite an accomplishment!

You're in good company with the bugs up the nose -- Rose was mentioning that too.  Okay, noboby start talking about all the snakes or wild animals they've seen walking or running . . . 

It's a bummer to go back to the real world but I always love how the beginning of a new school year seems like a chance for a new beginning for a lot of other things, too.  And just think of those kids waiting for you to becoe their favorite teacher ever!  



BernardandMissBianca said:


> I have fallen off the wagon and I got run over by it. I've had a pretty nonexistent summer so far which has put me in a foul mood. Daycare for DD while the boys were at camp fell through so there is no one to watch DD so I can walk/run.
> And it's been so darn hot! When we went to FL it was cooler there then it is here!
> 
> FL was good though. I didn't gain, I actually lost 2 pounds. Of course it was hot so I didn't eat much and we drank tons of water.



 Hi Buffy!  Glad that you had a great time on vacation and lose weight -- that is quite a feat!  

We have lots of room in the wagon here, so let us pull you back in.   



my3princes said:


> We're still on vacation though our Disney portion is quickly coming to an end   I have not read anything since the 13th so hopefully their isn't anything big going on.
> 
> I have tried to behave though I've eaten more sweets than I would have at home.  We have done a ton of walking and I've pushed a wheelchair the entire time so that must be even better for calorie burning.  No scale around so I have no idea how I'm doing.  We will be getting on our cruise on Saturday morning.  I am so excited to finally be onboard the Epic.



 Hi Deb!  Glad that you are having a great time and enjoy that cruise.  



Zoesmama03 said:


> Thank you lisah for the invitation.  I've been put off even looking in this thread because I don't watch the shows(not anymore anyway) and don't have any of the workout vids.
> 
> I'm ready to jump in the summer challenge.  I know its getting close to the end but its start and I am excited to start the next one too.
> 
> I just pm my weight and join in or is there someone else to pm but the weights??



 Zoesmama03!  Thanks for joining our challenge!    Like mikamah said, all you need to do is PM your starting weight to our weightkeeper, LuvBaloo.  Weigh ins are on Fridays.  I'm glad that you decided to join now as you will have head start working toward your goals before the summer challenge.  You will find that that this is a very friendly and welcoming group so jump right in!

You might also want to check out the COW (Challenge of the Week).  A new one will be starting tomorrow.  It is a way for you to build healthy habits and win prizes.

Many of our participants don't watch the show.  We actually start a separate thread for show discussions most of the time and use the show schedule for starting and ending dates for the different challenges.  The only aspect of the show that I think we really stick to is the way the percentages and weight loss is calculated.  

I lived in Mesa for 13 years and my mom still lives there -- I know it is very warm right now so any exercise that you can manage to get in is an accomplishment!  



mikamah said:


> I have been cleaning the basement and have so much stuff to put out in the yard sale, and am determined not to be such a clutter bug.  I think of that show Hoarders, and think, is that me?  Well, I'm not that bad, but I'm not that good.  I did come across some old cross stitches that I had done as well as some friends that I never unpacked when I moved here 6 years ago.  I don't really care if any of it sells, but will be happy to have it gone.  I'll pack it all up and donate it after the yard sale.



Good luck with the garage sale on Saturday!  Nice to shed that stuff you don't need!  



mikamah said:


> Thursday QOTD- If money and time were no objects, what disney resort would you stay at and how long would you stay there?



I would stay for a month in a grand villa at Bay Lake Towers at the Contemporary or maybe a split stay with a grand villa at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  I would need a bit of time at the Grand Californian, too.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> Just popping on quick to say hi before work. I'll try to comment this evening.
> 
> Kathy and Lisa--You will both kick some major booty at the Princess. I know you can do it! And Kathy--do you keep track of your workouts in excel? I keep track of temp, time of day, how far we went, miles per minute, etc. You will really start to see some patterns--especially that heat and humidity make a big difference. You will definitely be faster when it cools off. Keeping track of these things, helps me mentally when I feel like I've had a bad workout. I can compare it and say, well of course this should have happened, it was hotter, or whatever. And I agree, the moisture (aka sweat) in the machines is pretty gross. I try not to think about it!
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I started cleaning out our extra bedroom and found some of Tom's school stuff. It was very emotional, especially since the Reds have returned early from their road trip. I am just a hormonal mess! We went to look at the house again. I must say I really like the house, but am not thrilled about the street it's on. It's .1mile from the park we go to, but a very busy street. We're going to call a remodeler and have them meet us there and tell us what we are getting ourselves into if we buy it. Last night I was pretty emotional and ready to bag the whole thing--and so was Mike--but we're going to at least talk to the remodeler before we make a decision. We went out and I had french fries during the week--just needed a little bit of comfort food. I'm only up .2 from yesterday, so I guess all those workouts paid off.
> 
> Time to get ready for my new job! Have a great day everyone!



Have a great day, Rose, at your new job!  I know that you will do great!  

 for the PVC issue.  Maybe you should contact your doctor again if it is really bothering you or makes you uncomfortable.

I don't know about where you live but here there are plenty of houses to choose from if you are interested in buying.  We've been through and had deals fall through several times during our marriage -- it is not fun at the time but it always works out for the best so take your time.  

On, I totally agree about the yucky machines -- I would rather swallow a dozen bugs that deal with them!  

Be sure and come back and tell us how your day went!


----------



## flipflopmom

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I have fallen off the wagon and I got run over by it. I've had a pretty nonexistent summer so far which has put me in a foul mood.


Well, hon, you did better than me, I fell off the wagon and got run over by the monorail at WDW.. Hang in there, and jump back on!



my3princes said:


> We're still on vacation though our Disney portion is quickly coming to an end


  Sounds marvelous!  Hope you have a wonderful cruise!



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'm ready to jump in the summer challenge.  I know its getting close to the end but its start and I am excited to start the next one too.



Welcome!!!



mikamah said:


> You are amazing- 5 below wind chills!  I felt like I was tough when I went out at 20 degrees.  I'm thinking if I'm doing my 15 min miles in this heat, that once it cools down I might get faster.


I seriously need to have a yard sale.  Maybe labor day weekend, although I hate to give that one up!  I was faster in the spring when it was cooler, a friend told me 50ish is the ideal temp for running...?



mikamah said:


> Thursday QOTD- If money and time were no objects, what disney resort would you stay at and how long would you stay there?


FOREVER!!!!  Every other month at BLT, with a month at AKL, Beach Club, WL, Boardwalk, a Treehouse, and the Boardwalk!



Rose&Mike said:


> We're going to call a remodeler and have them meet us there and tell us what we are getting ourselves into if we buy it.  We went out and I had french fries during the week--just needed a little bit of comfort food. I'm only up .2 from yesterday, so I guess all those workouts paid off.


You really have a lot going on - so proud of you for staying healthy through it all!



lisah0711 said:


> You're in good company with the bugs up the nose -- Rose was mentioning that too.  Okay, noboby start talking about all the snakes or wild animals they've seen walking or running . . .
> And just think of those kids waiting for you to becoe their favorite teacher ever!


NO WILD ANIMALS!!!!!!!!!!!  And I hope I have enough sanity for them to like me a little!!!

Got up early, ROZ STILL HAS NOT EMAILED ME!!!!  Found out our class for the fall is on Mondays this semester, 6:30-9:30.  HMMM..  Anna Kathryn's gymnastics is 45 min. away from 6-8:30.  Wondering how I'm gonna pull that one off.....  It is online, and I could possibly do it there is MIL will watch Sophie, but only until 8:30.  UGH!

Got the Shred done for the day, spent a long time researching some lovely topics as waist to hip ratio, etc.  Trying to decide what I can do to get my waist smaller - pilates maybe?  I already do ab work...  Just not sure.  Anyway, my head is reeling, so off I go!  Girls are in a foul mood this am, gotta change that in a hurry!

have a great day, last one before weigh in, make it count!
Taryn


----------



## maiziezoe

Hey Losers. 

Sorry I have been MIA the past couple weeks. I've been reading but haven't had a lot of time to post.  

I had surgery on Tuesday and the recovery is a lot more difficult than I thought. I am in a ton of pain but if I take the pain pills, I am dizzy and loopy and totally out of it. 


Congrats to all our biggest losers this week!


----------



## Connie96

mikamah said:


> Thursday QOTD- If money and time were no objects, what disney resort would you stay at and how long would you stay there?



We stayed at AKL once and unexpectedly got a "deluxe savannah view" room. That is my favorite of the places we've stayed. I'd like to stay at the Polynesian once. I'm looking forward to when we can buy DVC and I'll definitely want AKV as my "home" resort.


----------



## brinalyn530

Thursday QOTD- If money and time were no objects, what disney resort would you stay at and how long would you stay there? 
Id probably do a rotation of the Deluxes indefinitely  ! 

Ill try to check back in later, but its another short, busy day for me today so I might not be back on until tomorrow. Either way, have a great day everyone!

Bree


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> Thursday QOTD- If money and time were no objects, what disney resort would you stay at and how long would you stay there?



I am going to say the Beach Club for 2 weeks -- easy access to Epcot and DHS, and we love Stormalong Bay! Any longer than that and I would be too homesick!  

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Thanks for the wishes! Things went well and we are home now. Just fixed Dad some butternut squash soup and it's cooling a bit. Waiting for his gums to stop bleeding too. Mom went to get his antibiotic and some ensure to drink. Hoping he can just take alleve for the pain so he won't need the codeine! I've got to take Dad to see the other dentist tomorrow at 12:30 so I will leave work early tomorrow.

Yes, I could use a massage and just may look into one really soon! And getting back into my workout routine should help me too!

DD2 has a playdate scheduled at 1 today so I'll go drop her off. 

Time to make some lunch for everyone! Looking forward to the night out with DH tonight and maybe a movie.


----------



## tigger813

WOOHOO!!!!! I just received my COW prize in the mail! I love the other things added to the package too! DD2 wanted them! This will definitely help motivate me to get back on track!

Anyone seen Sorcerer's apprentice yet? DH and I are trying to decide between seeing that or Despicable Me! 

Anyone recommend one over the other?

Have a magical day!!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: That's a tough one! I've narrowed it down to 3 resorts for 2 week trips: AKV, BCV or POLY! If I had to choose one it would probably have to be...OH I Can't decide!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> Thursday QOTD- If money and time were no objects, what disney resort would you stay at and how long would you stay there?



I would go for 2wks at a time. At least 3x/year.  I would start with the boardwalk, then poly, then beachclub, then CR, a 10 yr anniv trip with just me and dh would be nice at the GF. We already stayed at AKL but my kiddos would love it so we would have to make a stop there too.  




flipflopmom said:


> Got up early, ROZ STILL HAS NOT EMAILED ME!!!!  Found out our class for the fall is on Mondays this semester, 6:30-9:30.  HMMM..  Anna Kathryn's gymnastics is 45 min. away from 6-8:30.  Wondering how I'm gonna pull that one off.....  It is online, and I could possibly do it there is MIL will watch Sophie, but only until 8:30.  UGH!
> 
> Got the Shred done for the day, spent a long time researching some lovely topics as waist to hip ratio, etc.  Trying to decide what I can do to get my waist smaller - pilates maybe?  I already do ab work...  Just not sure.  Anyway, my head is reeling, so off I go!  Girls are in a foul mood this am, gotta change that in a hurry!
> 
> have a great day, last one before weigh in, make it count!
> Taryn



That just stinks when the times dont work out with the kids schedules/babysitters etc.  It is such a juggling act sometimes.  I hope it works out for you.  Pilates definitely may help alot with shrinking your waist size.  I never tried it but a few girls I used to work with did that and they really lost inches all over.  I hope the girls are in a better mood now...if not that could make for a long day.



maiziezoe said:


> Hey Losers.
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA the past couple weeks. I've been reading but haven't had a lot of time to post.
> 
> I had surgery on Tuesday and the recovery is a lot more difficult than I thought. I am in a ton of pain but if I take the pain pills, I am dizzy and loopy and totally out of it.
> 
> 
> Congrats to all our biggest losers this week!



Sorry to hear about your troubles ann.  I hope you feel better soon.



tigger813 said:


> Thanks for the wishes! Things went well and we are home now. Just fixed Dad some butternut squash soup and it's cooling a bit. Waiting for his gums to stop bleeding too. Mom went to get his antibiotic and some ensure to drink. Hoping he can just take alleve for the pain so he won't need the codeine! I've got to take Dad to see the other dentist tomorrow at 12:30 so I will leave work early tomorrow.
> 
> Yes, I could use a massage and just may look into one really soon! And getting back into my workout routine should help me too!
> 
> DD2 has a playdate scheduled at 1 today so I'll go drop her off.
> 
> Time to make some lunch for everyone! Looking forward to the night out with DH tonight and maybe a movie.



Glad to hear your dad is doing ok.  Have a great night out tonight.


I did go out running last night even with some thunder in the distance but a few minutes into it the clouds rolled in and a few flashes of lightening scared me back home.  I only did .75 of a mile.   At least I tried. 2min after I got home it down poured.  I did eat a small oreo blizzard from dairy queen.  Although it tasted yummy I really had a belly ache the rest of the night.  My belly just isnt used to the treats anymore.

Dh and I had a small spat last night.  I have been staying up late and not being able to get out of bed on time in the morning so I decided to go up to bed at 9 last night.  I got into watching Youve got mail.  He came in around 945 and wanted to turn on the phillies game.  He got mad when I told him I was watching the movie and said what does it matter I saw the movie a million times already.  It is approaching my TOM so I threw the remote at him, got up stormed out of the room and went down on the sofa.   I was so irritated!  I ended up falling asleep shortly after I laid down.  I woke up at 1am and went up to bed.  Tossed and turned until 245am.  Went back down and fell asleep around 3. DS1 wakes me up wanting me to tuck him back in after using the bathroom.  I fall back to sleep around 4 and my dh comes down at 6 wakes me up wondering why Im still on the couch.  

Oh what a night!


----------



## donac

tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! I just received my COW prize in the mail! I love the other things added to the package too! DD2 wanted them! This will definitely help motivate me to get back on track!
> 
> Anyone seen Sorcerer's apprentice yet? DH and I are trying to decide between seeing that or Despicable Me!
> 
> Anyone recommend one over the other?
> 
> Have a magical day!!!!!!





We saw Sorcerer's Apprentice last week.  It was a pretty good movie.  I really enjoyed it and dh said is was okay.  The special effects are amazing and they keep coming at you without much of a break.  

we decided not to see Descpicable Me because we couldn't stand the commercials.  

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Thanks for the warm welcome.  Yep I forwarded my starting weight.

I've been around DIS for years and even on WISH off and on but excited to get back into a group thread to keep up my motivation.  And really excited to join the exercise thread too.  I found it very motivating in the past. 

AOTD: I think I'd really love to stay at The Animal Kingdom Lodge because I love animals.  The Grand Floridan is beautiful.  I had the pleasure of a cast tour during orientation when I worked at the All Stars resorts in 98.  It was very interesting and of course free entry any day was awesome but then again my dad had already bought me a season pass but he kept bugging me to apply so when I saw a job fair with on site interviews at the casting center I went right over and got a job.


----------



## Zoesmama03

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did go out running last night even with some thunder in the distance but a few minutes into it the clouds rolled in and a few flashes of lightening scared me back home.  I only did .75 of a mile.   At least I tried. 2min after I got home it down poured.  I did eat a small oreo blizzard from dairy queen.  Although it tasted yummy I really had a belly ache the rest of the night.  My belly just isnt used to the treats anymore.



Way to go running with thunder and lightning.  That is a true runner.  I want to get back into running as I get in shape a bit more.  I had a struggle making it to the 2nd mile in my walk away the pounds dvd today but then got a second wind and kept through the end. 

I love those blizzards I get small sizes now too because of the tummy ache.  I dunno why I torture myself with ice cream the lactose always gets me. LOL  I have found some yummy Almond Dream ice cream bites I love.  Its almond milk based ice cream bits covered in chocolate.  Heavenly and no tummy ache.


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> Well, hon, you did better than me, I fell off the wagon and got run over by the monorail at WDW.. Hang in there, and jump back on!



Well, I saw your vacation pics and you looked pretty good for someone who was run over by the monorail!  



maiziezoe said:


> Hey Losers.
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA the past couple weeks. I've been reading but haven't had a lot of time to post.
> 
> I had surgery on Tuesday and the recovery is a lot more difficult than I thought. I am in a ton of pain but if I take the pain pills, I am dizzy and loopy and totally out of it.



, Ann, best wishes for a speedy recovery.  



Connie96 said:


> We stayed at AKL once and unexpectedly got a "deluxe savannah view" room. That is my favorite of the places we've stayed. I'd like to stay at the Polynesian once. I'm looking forward to when we can buy DVC and I'll definitely want AKV as my "home" resort.



It's so hard to choose isn't it?  



brinalyn530 said:


> Ill try to check back in later, but its another short, busy day for me today so I might not be back on until tomorrow. Either way, have a great day everyone!



The nice thing about busy days is that they go by quickly!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am going to say the Beach Club for 2 weeks -- easy access to Epcot and DHS, and we love Stormalong Bay! Any longer than that and I would be too homesick!



Not to mention that Worf would miss you!  



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! I just received my COW prize in the mail! I love the other things added to the package too! DD2 wanted them! This will definitely help motivate me to get back on track!
> 
> Anyone seen Sorcerer's apprentice yet? DH and I are trying to decide between seeing that or Despicable Me!



So what did you decide?  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Dh and I had a small spat last night.  I have been staying up late and not being able to get out of bed on time in the morning so I decided to go up to bed at 9 last night.  I got into watching Youve got mail.  He came in around 945 and wanted to turn on the phillies game.  He got mad when I told him I was watching the movie and said what does it matter I saw the movie a million times already.  It is approaching my TOM so I threw the remote at him, got up stormed out of the room and went down on the sofa.   I was so irritated!  I ended up falling asleep shortly after I laid down.  I woke up at 1am and went up to bed.  Tossed and turned until 245am.  Went back down and fell asleep around 3. DS1 wakes me up wanting me to tuck him back in after using the bathroom.  I fall back to sleep around 4 and my dh comes down at 6 wakes me up wondering why Im still on the couch. Oh what a night!



Lindsay, you were totally right and he was totally right, of course!  



Zoesmama03 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.  Yep I forwarded my starting weight.
> 
> I've been around DIS for years and even on WISH off and on but excited to get back into a group thread to keep up my motivation.  And really excited to join the exercise thread too.  I found it very motivating in the past.
> 
> AOTD: I think I'd really love to stay at The Animal Kingdom Lodge because I love animals.  The Grand Floridan is beautiful.  I had the pleasure of a cast tour during orientation when I worked at the All Stars resorts in 98.  It was very interesting and of course free entry any day was awesome but then again my dad had already bought me a season pass but he kept bugging me to apply so when I saw a job fair with on site interviews at the casting center I went right over and got a job.



There is one more thing, if you have a birthday coming up between now and around the 1st of September we would like to add your name to the list so we can wish you a happy birthday.


----------



## Rose&Mike

flipflopmom said:


> Got the Shred done for the day, spent a long time researching some lovely topics as waist to hip ratio, etc.  Trying to decide what I can do to get my waist smaller - pilates maybe?  I already do ab work...  Just not sure.  Anyway, my head is reeling, so off I go!  Girls are in a foul mood this am, gotta change that in a hurry!
> 
> have a great day, last one before weigh in, make it count!
> Taryn



Taryn--FWIW, you and I seem to be very similar in this journey--so I thought I'd share. The waist/tummy stuff really bothered me, because it wasn't budging. Seemed like I was losing everywhere but there, then all of a sudden in the last few weeks, I lost a couple of inches. I really think there is a science to how your body gets rid of fat stores, and unless you want to do south beach or atkins, you just have to be a little patient. I do ab work twice a week and I definitely have muscle there. I can tell on my long runs, because I've been paying attention to my core more. Is my waist as small as I'd like, nope, but I am definitiely seeing some progress. Hang in there.

Anne--feel better! I've missed seeing you around here.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, back from my long day. I was only supposed to work a few hours today, but ended up being there from 10:15-4:00. Then I went and did 4.5 on the elliptical. Still not sure what we're doing for dinner. 

Mike set up something with the remodeler for tomorrow. 

The job is going to be good I think. Not rocket science, but lots of new things to learn. I'm a bit overwhelmed right now, and of course made mistakes on 5 things I needed to mail out today, but my boss caught it, so that was good. The person who I trained bought me a thank you gift, which I thought was sweet. On Tuesday, I don't think she realized how much of the jobshare I was carrying, and she said something that hurt my feelings a little. Anyhow, our boss explained it to her and so that's why she bought a little gift. Which was very nice. I am pooped. I can't even imagine what I was like when I drank caffeine all the time, because I still think I go at a 100mph all the time. 

I think I will like the new job once I get settled in. Lots of people from our office walked by my new desk today and said hi, so that was nice.

Lisa--the pac's aren't really bothering--just the stupid machine that is really bad at measuring heart rate!

Taryn--thanks for saying we have a lot on our plate right now. I see you all with your kids and your schedules, and think I need to just get over it, that everyone else is managing things so well. But we do have/had a lot of changes in our lives over the last year, so maybe I should cut myself a little bit of slack. I will say the workouts are keeping me sane. I felt much better after, I got off the elliptical, thought I am still contemplating a beer tonight.

I'll try to check back in later.


----------



## lisah0711

Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa--the pac's aren't really bothering--just the stupid machine that is really bad at measuring heart rate!



I'm glad to hear they aren't bothering you, Rose!    I think you should have a beer tonight -- I think I'm going to!


----------



## flipflopmom

maiziezoe said:


> I had surgery on Tuesday and the recovery is a lot more difficult than I thought. I am in a ton of pain but if I take the pain pills, I am dizzy and loopy and totally out of it.


  Hope you feel better soon!  If the pain pills will knock you out enough to sleep, I'd take one just to rest and let your body recover a bit... Thanks for the update!



tigger813 said:


> Just fixed Dad some butternut squash soup and it's cooling a bit. Waiting for his gums to stop bleeding too.


Make sure to ice those cheeks, it makes all the difference!  Hope he's feeling okay!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> That just stinks when the times dont work out with the kids schedules/babysitters etc.  It is such a juggling act sometimes.  I hope it works out for you.  Pilates definitely may help alot with shrinking your waist size.  I never tried it but a few girls I used to work with did that and they really lost inches all over.  I hope the girls are in a better mood now...if not that could make for a long day.
> Oh what a night!



First - their mood improved, mine got worse.  Mad all day.  No real reason.  
And i've been singing "Late December, back in63...." since I read your post.  Need to borrow a screwdriver??? 



lisah0711 said:


> Well, I saw your vacation pics and you looked pretty good for someone who was run over by the monorail!


Thank you!  I managed to hide it well, somehow!



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--FWIW, you and I seem to be very similar in this journey--so I thought I'd share. The waist/tummy stuff really bothered me, because it wasn't budging. Seemed like I was losing everywhere but there, then all of a sudden in the last few weeks, I lost a couple of inches. I really think there is a science to how your body gets rid of fat stores, and unless you want to do south beach or atkins, you just have to be a little patient. I do ab work twice a week and I definitely have muscle there. I can tell on my long runs, because I've been paying attention to my core more. Is my waist as small as I'd like, nope, but I am definitiely seeing some progress. Hang in there.



Thanks Rose.  I am a little discouraged. I did do Atkins before Sophie was born, and my tummy was flatter then, but I weighed 12 lbs more.  I thought about hitting it now, but the low carb would not do for my running.  Thanks for sharing.  It gives me hope!  I do some ab work 3 days a week, maybe I need to make it longer sessions.



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--thanks for saying we have a lot on our plate right now. I see you all with your kids and your schedules, and think I need to just get over it, that everyone else is managing things so well. But we do have/had a lot of changes in our lives over the last year, so maybe I should cut myself a little bit of slack...


A lot of slack!!!  Lots and lots and lots!!!  I am really proud of you!



lisah0711 said:


> I'm glad to hear they aren't bothering you, Rose!    I think you should have a beer tonight -- I think I'm going to!


Wish I liked beer, I could use one.

I have been MAD all day.  No particular reason.  Brad asked if he had done something, no, not really. I think it's partly because I only have a little over a week left until school starts again, and I've spent this whole blasted summer in grad school without any trips with my friends and their kids, they do fun stuff together 2 or 3 times a week.  Get up early, work on class, workout, work on class, go to gymnastics, work on class, clean enough that I have clean underwear, running clothes, leos, and dishes, work on class repeat. 

I'm just done, I think.  Plus I did a waist to hip calculator measurement today, and it still says I am at risk.  Still not in normal BMI - 3 pounds away.  Wondering if my goal of 148 will be small enough.  How much longer will it take?  Still overweight. How will I maintain a goal weight. And I decided today that if someone saw me, and didn't know me, they would say I need to lose a lot of weight, versus the compliments that I get from people that saw me heavy.  

Just an all around mad at the world day, and I need to vent NOW because I am heading in the kitchen.  Gotta get some dinner for everyone, because, guess what?  We just got home from GYMNASTICS and I have to work on SCHOOL and do LAUNDRY.

I will be back later, as I can tell I am about to sabotage my weigh in this week!


----------



## mikamah

Rose&Mike said:


> Kathy and Lisa--You will both kick some major booty at the Princess. I know you can do it! And Kathy--do you keep track of your workouts in excel? I keep track of temp, time of day, how far we went, miles per minute, etc. You will really start to see some patterns--especially that heat and humidity make a big difference. You will definitely be faster when it cools off. Keeping track of these things, helps me mentally when I feel like I've had a bad workout. I can compare it and say, well of course this should have happened, it was hotter, or whatever. And I agree, the moisture (aka sweat) in the machines is pretty gross. I try not to think about it!
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I started cleaning out our extra bedroom and found some of Tom's school stuff. It was very emotional, especially since the Reds have returned early from their road trip. I am just a hormonal mess! We went to look at the house again. I must say I really like the house, but am not thrilled about the street it's on. It's .1mile from the park we go to, but a very busy street. We're going to call a remodeler and have them meet us there and tell us what we are getting ourselves into if we buy it. Last night I was pretty emotional and ready to bag the whole thing--and so was Mike--but we're going to at least talk to the remodeler before we make a decision. We went out and I had french fries during the week--just needed a little bit of comfort food. I'm only up .2 from yesterday, so I guess all those workouts paid off.
> 
> Time to get ready for my new job! Have a great day everyone!


Thanks Rose.  I was thinking I would start an exercise journal, and did write about my first race in it, but haven't done it since.  I am not very computer literate, and don't know if I even have excel, and deinitely don't use it.  I hear talk of the disney planning spread sheets and I actually make a graph on a sheet of paper with the parks across the opt, and the days down the side, and fill in the park/fireworks/ parade times.  I really should take a class and learn more on the computer, but just don't get to it.   Hugs to you on missing your son and the emotions.  I honestly can't imagine what a mess I will be once Michael grows up and moves out.  You do have a lot going on, so be good to yourself.  I hope things all work out with the house. 



lisah0711 said:


> I would stay for a month in a grand villa at Bay Lake Towers at the Contemporary or maybe a split stay with a grand villa at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  I would need a bit of time at the Grand Californian, too.


A month would be lovely now wouldn't it.  



flipflopmom said:


> Got up early, ROZ STILL HAS NOT EMAILED ME!!!!  Found out our class for the fall is on Mondays this semester, 6:30-9:30.  HMMM..  Anna Kathryn's gymnastics is 45 min. away from 6-8:30.  Wondering how I'm gonna pull that one off.....  It is online, and I could possibly do it there is MIL will watch Sophie, but only until 8:30.  UGH!
> 
> Got the Shred done for the day, spent a long time researching some lovely topics as waist to hip ratio, etc.  Trying to decide what I can do to get my waist smaller - pilates maybe?  I already do ab work...  Just not sure.  Anyway, my head is reeling, so off I go!  Girls are in a foul mood this am, gotta change that in a hurry!


Hope those girls cheered up for you, and the class will work out.  Again, I feel so computer dumb, but for an online class is it like a chat room, and the teacher runs it and you are there listening and can ask questions?  I would think there would be some way to record  it too.  I'm so glad I'm not in school.  I've been meaning to have my niece help me with map my run.com because I have a hard time with making too many little triangles and lines, and they don't go where I want them to.    Hang in there Taryn.



maiziezoe said:


> Hey Losers.
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA the past couple weeks. I've been reading but haven't had a lot of time to post.
> 
> I had surgery on Tuesday and the recovery is a lot more difficult than I thought. I am in a ton of pain but if I take the pain pills, I am dizzy and loopy and totally out of it.


Sorry you're feeling so poorly, Ann.  I hope you are feeling better soon and have a speedy recovery.



Connie96 said:


> We stayed at AKL once and unexpectedly got a "deluxe savannah view" room. That is my favorite of the places we've stayed. I'd like to stay at the Polynesian once. I'm looking forward to when we can buy DVC and I'll definitely want AKV as my "home" resort.


AKL looks so beautiful.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I am going to say the Beach Club for 2 weeks -- easy access to Epcot and DHS, and we love Stormalong Bay! Any longer than that and I would be too homesick!
> 
> Maria


Oh, I forgot the beach club is so beautiful. I think 2 weeks would be plenty too. 



brinalyn530 said:


> Thursday QOTD- If money and time were no objects, what disney resort would you stay at and how long would you stay there?
> Id probably do a rotation of the Deluxes indefinitely  !


Now that would be a vacation.



tigger813 said:


> Thanks for the wishes! Things went well and we are home now. Just fixed Dad some butternut squash soup and it's cooling a bit. Waiting for his gums to stop bleeding too. Mom went to get his antibiotic and some ensure to drink. Hoping he can just take alleve for the pain so he won't need the codeine! I've got to take Dad to see the other dentist tomorrow at 12:30 so I will leave work early tomorrow.


Glad dad is doing ok, and hope he recovers quickly. 



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! I just received my COW prize in the mail! I love the other things added to the package too! DD2 wanted them! This will definitely help motivate me to get back on track!


Whoo hoo!!  I loved my prize the week I won too.  So fun.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I would go for 2wks at a time. At least 3x/year.  I would start with the boardwalk, then poly, then beachclub, then CR, a 10 yr anniv trip with just me and dh would be nice at the GF. We already stayed at AKL but my kiddos would love it so we would have to make a stop there too.
> 
> I did go out running last night even with some thunder in the distance but a few minutes into it the clouds rolled in and a few flashes of lightening scared me back home.  I only did .75 of a mile.   At least I tried. 2min after I got home it down poured.  I did eat a small oreo blizzard from dairy queen.  Although it tasted yummy I really had a belly ache the rest of the night.  My belly just isnt used to the treats anymore.
> 
> Dh and I had a small spat last night.  I have been staying up late and not being able to get out of bed on time in the morning so I decided to go up to bed at 9 last night.  I got into watching Youve got mail.  He came in around 945 and wanted to turn on the phillies game.  He got mad when I told him I was watching the movie and said what does it matter I saw the movie a million times already.  It is approaching my TOM so I threw the remote at him, got up stormed out of the room and went down on the sofa.   I was so irritated!  I ended up falling asleep shortly after I laid down.  I woke up at 1am and went up to bed.  Tossed and turned until 245am.  Went back down and fell asleep around 3. DS1 wakes me up wanting me to tuck him back in after using the bathroom.  I fall back to sleep around 4 and my dh comes down at 6 wakes me up wondering why Im still on the couch.
> 
> Oh what a night!


hugs to you on your rained out run and the ice cream tummy, and the husband and messed up sleep.  Hope tonight is better.  Maybe you should take after Taryn and have a screwdriver handy for the next time he tries to interrupt your movie.  



Zoesmama03 said:


> AOTD: I think I'd really love to stay at The Animal Kingdom Lodge because I love animals.  The Grand Floridan is beautiful.  I had the pleasure of a cast tour during orientation when I worked at the All Stars resorts in 98.  It was very interesting and of course free entry any day was awesome but then again my dad had already bought me a season pass but he kept bugging me to apply so when I saw a job fair with on site interviews at the casting center I went right over and got a job.


I envy all of you who have worked for disney.  A friend of mine from work did the college program 20 years ago, and loved it.  I bet it was such an wonderful experience for you.  



Rose&Mike said:


> The job is going to be good I think. Not rocket science, but lots of new things to learn. I'm a bit overwhelmed right now, and of course made mistakes on 5 things I needed to mail out today, but my boss caught it, so that was good. The person who I trained bought me a thank you gift, which I thought was sweet. On Tuesday, I don't think she realized how much of the jobshare I was carrying, and she said something that hurt my feelings a little. Anyhow, our boss explained it to her and so that's why she bought a little gift. Which was very nice. I am pooped. I can't even imagine what I was like when I drank caffeine all the time, because I still think I go at a 100mph all the time.
> 
> I think I will like the new job once I get settled in. Lots of people from our office walked by my new desk today and said hi, so that was nice.


Glad the job went well for you and it will get easier every day.  That was nice to get a gift from the person you had trained to help you feel appreciated.  It's tough to train a new employee.  In ICU I trained many new nurses, and if they were new graduates they'd be on orientation up to 6 months which could be very draining.  It was nice when they started giving us a preceptor differential so at least it made it a little less painful. 

Well, I must tell you all here that my magic express packet came today!!!!!  I usually dance around the house like a nut but I can't spoil the surprise.  The other day I wrote some clues and am going to do a scavenger hunt through the house on the morning of our trip.  I am so excited!!   

Have a great evening everyone.  It's been great being coach this week, and I want to thank everyone for the support and encouragement here.  I will see a loss tomorrow, and I know I have all of you to thank for it.  

qotd- I would stay 2 weeks, one at the Grand Floridian and one at the contemporary.  But I like lindsay's idea to go back several time a year so I think I'll copy that and hit the beach club and AKL the other 2 trips.


----------



## mikamah

Almost forgot, Lisa and Rose, I might join you on the beer after I cut the lawn which I haven't done since before July 4th!  It's pretty brown in most spots so it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Since everyone else is having one.... Mike is actually at Kroger buying Amy's bowls and bud select 55. It's not the best beer, but at least it's low cal!

Kathy--if you have excel or access to it, I'll be happy to email you my log. It's easy to use, you just have to play around with it a bit. I use it at work a lot, and I actually need to get Mike to show me how to do something new this weekend for next week. 

Taryn--really I could have written your post about the waist, and bmi, etc. Up until probably about a month ago I was still at 34-35 inch waist, even with being at a healthy bmi. It just finally started going down. Mike said last weekend--check your waist measurement--and voila! Finally going down. I think if I did that hip/waist ratio, I might still be high/at risk as well. So I'm going to ignore it and keep doing what I'm doing! I know it's hard, and I debate the goal number all the time. I do know that I need to stop worrying about the weight in a couple of weeks and start worrying about the races we have coming up!  Is there anyway to schedule something special for you and the girls next week? What about having that housecleaner come in? I can totally understand why you are so frustrated/sad/drained/mad. Here's an extra couple hugs.

Mike is back with my Amy's and my beer!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> :
> First - their mood improved, mine got worse.  Mad all day.  No real reason.
> And i've been singing "Late December, back in63...." since I read your post.  Need to borrow a screwdriver???
> 
> I know me too.  I think throwing the remote at him was enough, I will hold off on the screwdriver for now. Thanks for the offer.
> 
> I have been MAD all day.  No particular reason.  Brad asked if he had done something, no, not really. I think it's partly because I only have a little over a week left until school starts again, and I've spent this whole blasted summer in grad school without any trips with my friends and their kids, they do fun stuff together 2 or 3 times a week.  Get up early, work on class, workout, work on class, go to gymnastics, work on class, clean enough that I have clean underwear, running clothes, leos, and dishes, work on class repeat.
> 
> I'm just done, I think.  Plus I did a waist to hip calculator measurement today, and it still says I am at risk.  Still not in normal BMI - 3 pounds away.  Wondering if my goal of 148 will be small enough.  How much longer will it take?  Still overweight. How will I maintain a goal weight. And I decided today that if someone saw me, and didn't know me, they would say I need to lose a lot of weight, versus the compliments that I get from people that saw me heavy.
> 
> Just an all around mad at the world day, and I need to vent NOW because I am heading in the kitchen.  Gotta get some dinner for everyone, because, guess what?  We just got home from GYMNASTICS and I have to work on SCHOOL and do LAUNDRY.
> 
> I will be back later, as I can tell I am about to sabotage my weigh in this week!



"My mama said we'll have days like this, we'll have days like this my mama said"

Hope tomorrows better.  I know the feeling.  Its approaching TOM for me and I feel miserable.  Not to mention I have eaten a little out of control the past 2 days.  I hate feeling like this.  Hang in there, tomorrows a new day.....of laundry, school work, and gymnastics.  Im just cracking myself up here.


----------



## Octoberbride03

flipflopmom said:


> That's awful!  Hoping he calms down soon!  Do you all head to VA beach often to cool off??  We've been to Chesapeake often for gymnastics, usually in the Greenbrier area.
> Taryn



He is calming down, and getting better about going outside.  I work in the Greenbrier Target so I'm in the area 5 days a week most times.  But we never get to VA beach.  Its not really our kind of place plus parking is not cheap.   So cooling off means central AC in the house.  Thank goodness for it too.  


Zoesmama03 said:


> Thank you lisah for the invitation.  I've been put off even looking in this thread because I don't watch the shows(not anymore anyway) and don't have any of the workout vids.
> 
> I'm ready to jump in the summer challenge.  I know its getting close to the end but its start and I am excited to start the next one too.





Don't worry about the shows cause I never watch it either.  Only if I'm beyond desperate do i turn it on   But we've got a great group here. I'm really glad I've joined in and you will be too



mikamah said:


> Thursday QOTD- If money and time were no objects, what disney resort would you stay at and how long would you stay there?



First things first.  With the way my year has gone I'D NEVER LEAVE!!   Although, I might switch it out for a DCL cruise every so often to recover from the pace of the parks.  And I might do an overnight at a deluxe, but mostly I think we'd stick with CSR. We honeymooned there and it was just fabulous.  And no I wouldn't get homesick either. 


Today's plans shot to h*e*l*l  of course   Doggie school was cancelled for tonight because the hall's AC is broke and its too hot to exercise the dogs outside.  Workout didn't happen, because I was WAAAYYY  Too hungry to get through 1 without supper.  Dunno why that is but it was either cook supper or eat everything else in sight.  Not gonna beat myself up about it. Just gonna move on from here.  

I want to thank everyone for the kind wishes for Onslow.  Its a process but he's starting to return to his normal self.  I will be glad to have my happy little boy back because he makes the house worth coming home to.  

So I've caught up on the thread and now I'm not allowed to fall behind for 2 weeks   Getting this novel done before Burn Notice starts.   Wishing i had ice cream in the house but we'll take care of that tomorrow


----------



## jbm02

Hi everyone!
I've had some internet issues and haven't been able to get on.   And when I did, I realized I was back at page 163 ...I just read through all the pages, did a bunch of multi-posts and voila! they all disappeared.  LOL.  So I'm content with just saying I'm back. I'm still having a tough time.  I've hit the plateu that won't budge but I'm trying to find ways to move it. But I am so happy for everyone whose scale is moving in the "right" direction!!! 
Is anyone else doing the Hudson Mohawk Marathon or Half Marathon in Albany NY in October?  It will be my first one.  
Have a great night!!
Jude


----------



## tigger813

Back from my date with DH! Dinner was delicious and we got to the theater just in time for the 6:40 showing of Despicable Me. I thought it was pretty good. DH really liked it! I have to admit that I had trouble keeping my eyes open. Been a long day but at least I was relaxed and out of the house for something fun!

Dad is doing good. Bleeding finally stopped and he's up making the coffee for tomorrow morning. He had more soup tonight for supper and some Ensure. He's got a good sense of humor. He has been icing his mouth. He's got a big bruise on the right side of his face just under the lip. 

Working in the morning and then DD1 has a playdate coming over. I have 1 client on Saturday morning for a 30 minute massage so that's not a big deal. Going to take it easy otherwise this weekend. 

Walking at 5:30 with my neighbor so I should head to bed soon! Can't wait to use my new water bottle tomorrow! Gotta get my clothes out in the hallway so I don't wake DH up at 5:15. Time to also carry the dog downstairs. At least I get weight lifting in that way!

Good night friends! I'll check in tomorrow when I can. Going to be another horrible weigh in but I'll just have to really step it up next weight to have an amazing loss next week!

POSITIVE THINKING!


----------



## donac

QOTD  This has been a topic of discussion in our house in the last 6 months.  We are planning our retirement which will probably take place in the next 5 years.  Dh wants to spend 2 weeks at DW.  I told him that we would probably need annual passports since there are so many things that we can't do since we are teachers.  We want to be there for Halloween (dh's birthday), Christmas, Food and Wine, Garden and Star Wars.  

I have already told Dh that I want at least 2 nights in BLT with MK view.  We have stayed at AKL.  We were there for our 30th anniversary.  My sister and her husband gave us one night and arranged for a Savannah view.  This is what we saw when we opened our curtains. (This was before the DVC opened)


----------



## pinkle

jbm02 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've had some internet issues and haven't been able to get on.   And when I did, I realized I was back at page 163 ...I just read through all the pages, did a bunch of multi-posts and voila! they all disappeared.  LOL.  So I'm content with just saying I'm back. I'm still having a tough time.  I've hit the plateu that won't budge but I'm trying to find ways to move it. But I am so happy for everyone whose scale is moving in the "right" direction!!!
> Is anyone else doing the Hudson Mohawk Marathon or Half Marathon in Albany NY in October?  It will be my first one.
> Have a great night!!
> Jude


Souds familiar....I am not a techno! I'm with you...this week I've been on track running and eating fairly good...I checked the scales this morning for a 'sneak peek' and........................nothing...not one thing.  How can that be? 



tigger813 said:


> Good night friends! I'll check in tomorrow when I can. Going to be another horrible weigh in but I'll just have to really step it up next weight to have an amazing loss next week!
> 
> POSITIVE THINKING!



Stick with it!  It's worth the work.  It's hard when you're so busy but it can be done. 
"I can't is another way of saying I won't"


----------



## tigger813

Holding off on weigh in until tomorrow morning. I had a big bottle of water while walking with my neighbor this morning! I love my COW prize. I finally have a water bottle with a handle so I can take it with me when I walk!

Beautiful day here! Work, work out, nap, playdate for DD1, walk and just relax!


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone. 

Jenanderson is away for the week so this is our Pampering week.  

There will be no COW points for this week.  I will be giving you something each day to do to pamper yourself.  Don't forget to pm your COW to jen so that she can keep track of them.  

 THis is inspired by Maria (woofiedoodle)

Take 5 minutes today, put a cool compress on your eyes and lay down for 5 minutes. 

Have a great pampering day.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning, BL Contestants! My name is Maria and I will be your coach this week! I am an "experienced" coach, so some of you will definitely recognize a few questions -- but I have some new ones to keep it fresh, too! A little about me, I've celebrated my 40th birthday a few times, I've been happily married for 17 years, I have one ds12, and I work full-time as a grants professional at a large non-profit homeless services agency. I am totally psyched to be coaching this week! Coaching usually equals losing for me, so let's get to it!  And please remember to send your COW numbers to *jenanderson*, and a special thanks to *donac* aka Dona for filling in for her with this week's COW, and pm your weight to *LuvBaloo* aka Shannon (Thanks for all you do!) 

Oh! and a Huge _THANK YOU _to *Kathy* for a fabulous job of coaching last week! 

*Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or Dopey?*

Today I'm feeling Happy! The sun is shining, the birds are singing, I guess I'm actually having more of an Aurora day than Snow White!  Even though I have to get everyone up and off to work and camp in a bit, and then when I get home I have to clean up because ds is having a sleepover (which pushes my long run workout and weigh-in from Saturday to Sunday), I feel great about the day! Let's get off to an awesome start for the weekend!

Maria


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I'm Sleepy right now, aiming for Happy probably mixed with a bit of Grumpy here and there!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!!  Thank you Maria for coaching this week, and as last weeks coach, it definintely helps keep me on track too.  I am down 2.2 which for me is huge!!  I ran/walked 2 miles this morning with michael on his bike.  We were going for three, but he had a little trouble with his boxers and getting off the bike so he had a little meltdown and was. " I told you boxers aren't good for biking!!!!" So of course it was all my fault.  I chuckled to myself and we took short way home. I am pumped to keep on tracking my points and see another loss next week.

Rose- Thanks  anyway for the offer for your tracking method.  I don't I have excel, so I don't think it would work.  (as far as I can tell on my computer).

Dona-thanks for doing the cow this week, and pic of AKL is just beautiful. I can't wait to see AKL this year.  

Have a great friday everyone!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> "My mama said we'll have days like this, we'll have days like this my mama said"
> Hang in there, tomorrows a new day.....of laundry, school work, and gymnastics.  Im just cracking myself up here.


Gee thanks Lindsay.    You forgot to add class!  No gymnastics today, thank goodness. But she has team camp next week, so I'll be driving her down to be there at 8:30, and driving back to pick her up at 5..  YAY for my last week off before back to school.




Octoberbride03 said:


> He is calming down, and getting better about going outside.  I work in the Greenbrier Target so I'm in the area 5 days a week most times.


We usually stay on Greenbirer PKwy, that's some beltway you have out there!
Glad the doggie is regaining his confidence!



jbm02 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm still having a tough time.  I've hit the plateu that won't budge but I'm trying to find ways to move it. But I am so happy for everyone whose scale is moving in the "right" direction!!!


Hey jude!  We've missed you!  Hope that plateau budges for you soon!



tigger813 said:


> Holding off on weigh in until tomorrow morning. I had a big bottle of water while walking with my neighbor this morning! I love my COW prize. I finally have a water bottle with a handle so I can take it with me when I walk!


Hoping my COW prize comes in the mail today!  That's so sweet of Jen to do this!  Glad your Dad has a sense of humor and seems to be doing well!



donac said:


> Take 5 minutes today, put a cool compress on your eyes and lay down for 5 minutes.


Thanks for taking over this week!  Love this!   Will be a great stress reducer, and stress makes you hold on to belly fat, thanks to cortisol.  I need to get rid of belly fat, so THANK YOU!!!  I'll do this tonight after class.  Another session with Roz ought to leave me in need of pampering.  Ha.Ha.Ha.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or Dopey?[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]


I think I have s plit personality complex this am!  Grumpy, a little Doc, and a lotta Dopey.  We saw this great shirt at WDW last month - I'm Grumpy because you're Dopey!



mikamah said:


> I am down 2.2 which for me is huge!!


  YAY Kathy!!!!  Thank you so much for coaching last week!!!!  Glad you got some benefits, too.  

Thanks Shannon, Lisa, and Jen for all you do, also!

Well, I'm down 1.  I am grumpy about it, yet happy that I managed a loss with TOM this week.  I am now only 2 pounds from normal BMI..  So guess what my goal for next week is?  

I think I have runner's knee.  It's crunchy and achy.  Did some reading, did a fairly slow 3 miles this am, and tried to focus on my form to see what I am doing.  Of course, whenever I focus on a run instead of letting my mind go, it's a lot harder.  Add the knee pain, and YUK! I think it's time for new shoes.

Off to do classwork and housework.  I'll try to check in periodically today, and every day this week, as I need to have a killer week.  I've got that mental image of walking back into the school building confident and looking okay, so I've got to knock it out of the ballpark!

Have a great Friday everyone!  Hope the scale shows your hard work!  A couple of thoughts to leave you with -

Lee Iacocca
"You've got to say, I think that if I keep working at this and want it badly enough I can have it. It's called perseverance."

"You don't drown by falling in the water. You drown by staying there" unknown.

And for Rose, since she's been hearing Ellen in her head this week, and anyone needing a laugh today:

Ellen Degeneres
"You have to stay in shape. My grandmother, she started walking five miles a day when she was 60. She's 97 today and we don't know where the h*ll she is."
Taryn


----------



## carmiedog

Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or Dopey?

Unfortunately, I'm Sneezy today with a cold. I always get one this time of year right before heading back to work, and it usually develops into a bad sinus infection warranting a trip to the doctor. I used to refuse OTC meds to make me feel better and didn't think I needed a doctor, until I developed pneumonia from it a couple years ago. So yes, I'll be taking care of myself!

Just checking in to read the last few days' posts and see how everyone is doing. You ladies (do we have any men here?) rock! Wish I had more time to read and post.

Just returned from a few days trip to Kings Island. Had a fabulous time. I packed a lot of my snacks/food, and I behaved when we ate at nice restaurants by ordering grilled chicken and steamed broccoli no butter off the kids' menus. It was hard, but worth it coming home having LOST weight.

Oh, after having to pull all my previously too small shorts out of storage since I shrunk over the winter, I've now outgrown them, too, and constantly have to pull them up. It's kinda convenient going to the bathroom, though...I don't have to fuss with zipper and buttons...just pull them straight down!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Octoberbride03 said:


> He is calming down, and getting better about going outside.  I work in the Greenbrier Target so I'm in the area 5 days a week most times.  But we never get to VA beach.  Its not really our kind of place plus parking is not cheap.   So cooling off means central AC in the house.  Thank goodness for it too.


Glad your puppy is doing better. 



jbm02 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've had some internet issues and haven't been able to get on.   And when I did, I realized I was back at page 163 ...I just read through all the pages, did a bunch of multi-posts and voila! they all disappeared.  LOL.  So I'm content with just saying I'm back. I'm still having a tough time.  I've hit the plateu that won't budge but I'm trying to find ways to move it. But I am so happy for everyone whose scale is moving in the "right" direction!!!
> Is anyone else doing the Hudson Mohawk Marathon or Half Marathon in Albany NY in October?  It will be my first one.
> Have a great night!!
> Jude


Hi Jude! Are you doing the half or whole? Too exciting!



donac said:


> QOTD  This has been a topic of discussion in our house in the last 6 months.  We are planning our retirement which will probably take place in the next 5 years.  Dh wants to spend 2 weeks at DW.  I told him that we would probably need annual passports since there are so many things that we can't do since we are teachers.  We want to be there for Halloween (dh's birthday), Christmas, Food and Wine, Garden and Star Wars.


Great picture Dona! You will love Halloween. We went in October for the first time last year and I LOVED the theming. MNSSHP is soooooo fun. Mike and I dressed as Woody and Jessie--I made the costumes and people stopped us to take our pictures and cast members stopped us to tell us how great we looked. It was so fun! I only wish I was skinnier, cause I can't say I love the pictures. I guess we just need to do it again!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, BL Contestants! My name is Maria and I will be your coach this week! I am an "experienced" coach, so some of you will definitely recognize a few questions -- but I have some new ones to keep it fresh, too! A little about me, I've celebrated my 40th birthday a few times, I've been happily married for 17 years, I have one ds12, and I work full-time as a grants professional at a large non-profit homeless services agency. I am totally psyched to be coaching this week! Coaching usually equals losing for me, so let's get to it!  And please remember to send your COW numbers to *jenanderson*, and a special thanks to *donac* aka Dona for filling in for her with this week's COW, and pm your weight to *LuvBaloo* aka Shannon (Thanks for all you do!)
> 
> Oh! and a Huge _THANK YOU _to *Kathy* for a fabulous job of coaching last week!
> 
> *Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or Dopey?*
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm feeling Happy! The sun is shining, the birds are singing, I guess I'm actually having more of an Aurora day than Snow White!  Even though I have to get everyone up and off to work and camp in a bit, and then when I get home I have to clean up because ds is having a sleepover (which pushes my long run workout and weigh-in from Saturday to Sunday), I feel great about the day! Let's get off to an awesome start for the weekend!
> 
> Maria


Thanks for coaching Maria. I am still a little Sleepy this morning--I've developed this awful habit this week of waking up in the middle of the night for a couple of hours. Hoping for Happy once I am awake! Have a great sleepover!



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!  Thank you Maria for coaching this week, and as last weeks coach, it definintely helps keep me on track too.  I am down 2.2 which for me is huge!!  I ran/walked 2 miles this morning with michael on his bike.  We were going for three, but he had a little trouble with his boxers and getting off the bike so he had a little meltdown and was. " I told you boxers aren't good for biking!!!!" So of course it was all my fault.  I chuckled to myself and we took short way home. I am pumped to keep on tracking my points and see another loss next week.



 Poor Michael, Poor you! I do not miss being told everything is my fault! Not one bit! 
Thanks for coaching! And congrats on the loss!!!!

Taryn--I love Ellen! Hopefully there will not be stupid Judy thoughts on our run tomorrow!

We're meeting with the remodeler/renovator this afternoon. I also brought some work home that I'm going to look at, and do some more cleaning up around here. We have nothing going on tonight, so looking forward to some time with Mike tonight. I told him last night, that I feel like I hardly saw him this week. He looked at me funny, and then we realized Monday and Tuesday he had conference calls and last night he cut the grass. So I didn't see him much!

Have a great "Happy" day everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

A big welcome to our new coach, Worfiedoodles, and thanks again, mikamah for coaching this past week.  

In spite of my efforts I was up 2.5 this week.  I'm not really sure why but it is what it is.  I'm going to try and hold the line while I am on vacation next week.  If I can avoid a vacation gain that would be a big accomplishment.  Then time to lose for August!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Mike is back with my Amy's and my beer!



Hope you had a nice, quiet evening together.  Now that Mike has his own username I see his posts on the events board.  He always says nice things about his DW -- you can tell he really loves you a lot!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> "My mama said we'll have days like this, we'll have days like this my mama said"



You're mama is one smart lady!  

*Octoberbride03,* hope things cool off in your neck of the woods soon!  

 Hi Jude!  Nice to see you!

*tigger813,* glad that your Dad is on the mend!  



pinkle said:


> Stick with it!  It's worth the work.  It's hard when you're so busy but it can be done.
> "I can't is another way of saying I won't"



This is a great quote, pinkle!  



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Jenanderson is away for the week so this is our Pampering week.
> 
> There will be no COW points for this week.  I will be giving you something each day to do to pamper yourself.  Don't forget to pm your COW to jen so that she can keep track of them.
> 
> THis is inspired by Maria (woofiedoodle)
> 
> Take 5 minutes today, put a cool compress on your eyes and lay down for 5 minutes.
> 
> Have a great pampering day.



Thanks, donac, for doing the pampering week -- I really need each and every task this week!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, BL Contestants! My name is Maria and I will be your coach this week! I am an "experienced" coach, so some of you will definitely recognize a few questions -- but I have some new ones to keep it fresh, too! A little about me, I've celebrated my 40th birthday a few times, I've been happily married for 17 years, I have one ds12, and I work full-time as a grants professional at a large non-profit homeless services agency. I am totally psyched to be coaching this week! Coaching usually equals losing for me, so let's get to it!  And please remember to send your COW numbers to *jenanderson*, and a special thanks to *donac* aka Dona for filling in for her with this week's COW, and pm your weight to *LuvBaloo* aka Shannon (Thanks for all you do!)
> 
> Oh! and a Huge _THANK YOU _to *Kathy* for a fabulous job of coaching last week!
> 
> *Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or Dopey?*
> 
> Today I'm feeling Happy! The sun is shining, the birds are singing, I guess I'm actually having more of an Aurora day than Snow White!  Even though I have to get everyone up and off to work and camp in a bit, and then when I get home I have to clean up because ds is having a sleepover (which pushes my long run workout and weigh-in from Saturday to Sunday), I feel great about the day! Let's get off to an awesome start for the weekend!



Do you think those 12 year old boys are going to notice if you picked up the house or not?  I think an extra few minutes with the compresses are needed as you won't be getting much sleep tonight!  

I have to say I am a combination of Grumpey and Sleepy this morning.  I think that I am seeing a connection here . . . 



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!  Thank you Maria for coaching this week, and as last weeks coach, it definintely helps keep me on track too.  I am down 2.2 which for me is huge!!  I ran/walked 2 miles this morning with michael on his bike.  We were going for three, but he had a little trouble with his boxers and getting off the bike so he had a little meltdown and was. " I told you boxers aren't good for biking!!!!" So of course it was all my fault.  I chuckled to myself and we took short way home. I am pumped to keep on tracking my points and see another loss next week.



 Great loss!  Glad that the boxer incident wasn't worse than it was!  



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I'm down 1.  I am grumpy about it, yet happy that I managed a loss with TOM this week.  I am now only 2 pounds from normal BMI..  So guess what my goal for next week is?



Sounds like you are doing great, Taryn!    Take it easy on the knee and that normal BMI will be yours soon!  

*carmiedog,* hope that you are feeling better soon!  

Have a great day!


----------



## tigger813

Came home from work with a bad headache. Going to make some cookies. That always makes me feel better. 

Time to start thinking about lunch for everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I tried painting my toes peach schnapps (I think that's the name of the color) but you can still see my purple runners toe beneath the nailpolish. I guess purple and black are my new favorite nail colors!

Well, I'm getting ready to go meet Mike at the house to talk to the renovator. I can't decide what I want him to say--if it's going to be a bigger project than we think, it will make the decison easy. It's scary and a little sad, because we have lived here since Tom was 3 and he turns 19 tomorrow. I feel like by moving I'm losing something--but I don't even know if it's something I want to keep. And I have been really hungry today--what is that about? My body must know I'm going to torture it tomorrow on a long run, so it's storing up.

I'll check back in later. Stay cool!


----------



## brinalyn530

Ann  Hope you feel better soon!

Kathy  Thanks for being our coach last week!

Maria  Thanks for being our coach this week!

Dona  Thanks for filling in for the COW! After the week Ive had, Ill really need this pampering  !

Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or Dopey?
Ive had a really rough week emotionally so unfortunately right now I would be Grumpy. But I am looking forward to seeing Despicable Me with DMom and DS this evening and relaxing at the pool this weekend, so hopefully sometime around 2:30 Ill get back to Happy !



flipflopmom said:


> We saw this great shirt at WDW last month - I'm Grumpy because you're Dopey!
> Taryn


I loved that shirt  I almost bought it three times while we were there in May, but I thought better of it since Id want to wear it every day!

Tracey - Hope your headache goes away soon!

Well, I ended up with my biggest loss of the challenge (so far) this week  ! Im pretty happy even though I am frightened by the amount of weight I still have to lose . I still feel like it should be coming off faster, but I know, realistically, thats just me being impatient.  I hope to order my rowing machine this weekend so Ill have a new toy to play with soon, hopefully the addition of serious cardio will help speed things up a little. Im also getting bored with my Jillian DVDs and Im pretty sure thats hindering the process  Im not excited to do them like I was the first few times through, plus my bodys pretty used to the routine by now, even though jumping jacks still kick my a@@ for some reason  ! 

Well, Ive still got a couple things left to finish up here and I only have about 45 minutes before I leave, so I better get back to it.

Have a wonderful, on plan weekend everyone!

Bree


----------



## Zoesmama03

Weighed in down 3 lbs. Woohoo 

I'm waiting on my laundry for some workout shorts then I'll be getting in my 2 or 3 mile walk away the pounds. 

Lisa,
It happens.  Enjoy your vacation I'm sure you can maintain easy enough.  The important thing is we keep on going through gains.  It could be lean muscle gain and will balance out.

Next time I'll give the multi quote way a try so I don't leave everyone out.


----------



## jbm02

Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or DopeyDefinitely Dopey today!!  LOL

Rose, I'm doing the half.  Or, at least, I'm signed up for it!!!

Today was the "100s" class at our AM boot camp class:  100 jumping jacks, 100 mountain climbers, 100 squat thrusts, 100 push ups, 100 sit ups, 100 sec sprints.  Then we did a few sets of suicides.  It's a great class but I was a puddle afterwards!!

...off to drop DS at football practice, DD to a friends for a sleepover, DH is at DFILs - I have 2 whole hours to me!!!  ...off to the Y (with no guilty feelings!!)

I'll pop in when I get back!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jbm02 said:


> Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or DopeyDefinitely Dopey today!!  LOL
> 
> Rose, I'm doing the half.  Or, at least, I'm signed up for it!!!
> 
> Today was the "100s" class at our AM boot camp class:  100 jumping jacks, 100 mountain climbers, 100 squat thrusts, 100 push ups, 100 sit ups, 100 sec sprints.  Then we did a few sets of suicides.  It's a great class but I was a puddle afterwards!!
> 
> ...off to drop DS at football practice, DD to a friends for a sleepover, DH is at DFILs - I have 2 whole hours to me!!!  ...off to the Y (with no guilty feelings!!)
> 
> I'll pop in when I get back!!!



Wow, boot camp and the Y in the same day! Very impressive!

I have been cleaning out the closet in the extra bedroom. I'm doing a lot of moving stuff from room to room, but I am throwing stuff out. Still keep finding more of stuff from when Tom was little. The boards from his elementary school science project, all his halloween costumes that I made. Trying really hard to not emotional eat. So far I've had a Luna bar and a few pistachhio crackers. I also got a parking ticket bill in the mail today from SC! A reminder that DS is not a little boy anymore.

I'm processing here--feel free to skip! I really liked the contractor we met with. Haven't had a chance to talk to Mike yet, cause he had to go back to work. The contractor was really open to us doing some of the work ourselves to save money, and had some really good ideas to complement our thoughts. So we're going to "ponder" for a few days and see how we feel. Another house across the street and off the main road just went up for sale this week, and I think it needs gutted as well. Not sure if we will look at it or not, but it's in a more exclusive neighborhood, and is similar square footage and priced lower. I think the house we're looking at is still a little high, but our agent thinks otherwise. Sorry to be processing here. 

So what does all this have to do with weight loss---I have not felt this strong a need to emotional eat in months. And I don't like it. 

Ok, time to go clean out some more closets. If nothing else, my house will be very organized when this is all said and done! Trying to see the bright side!


----------



## Zoesmama03

Just completed 2 of the 3 mile WATP.  I feel good to have done something so I'm not bothered about not going all the way. My muscles were still a little sore from yesterday which dragged me down a bit but I pushed through changed to walking if it got rough.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, guys! Headache went away! Baking chocolate cookies always does the trick! Made turkey/hamburgers for supper. Been drinking more water today now that I have my new water bottle. I have to work in the morning and do a few errands and then we're going to watch movies, play games, etc. Hoping to get a walk in at 7 in the morning before working and then I'll do my weigh in.

I can't wait to get back to doing WATP every morning. I plan on doing 6-10 miles a day next week starting Wednesday plus my morning walks. I need to start training for my 5k in September and possible 1/2 marathon in October with Redwalker! I need to get up the nerve to commit to that.  ALso during the week I'm going to be really good calorie wise and water wise. Hoping to have a big loss next week. I doubt I'll be able to reach my goal before my b'day since we'll be going away the weekend before.

Have a great night!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I'm Sleepy right now, aiming for Happy probably mixed with a bit of Grumpy here and there!



Great answer -- I hope you achieved Happy! 



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!  Thank you Maria for coaching this week, and as last weeks coach, it definintely helps keep me on track too.  I am down 2.2 which for me is huge!!  I ran/walked 2 miles this morning with michael on his bike.  We were going for three, but he had a little trouble with his boxers and getting off the bike so he had a little meltdown and was. " I told you boxers aren't good for biking!!!!" So of course it was all my fault.  I chuckled to myself and we took short way home. I am pumped to keep on tracking my points and see another loss next week.



Congrats on the great loss! And oh my, the boxers...ds wears them, too, but I think his added height must help...so glad you are pumped! 



flipflopmom said:


> I think I have runner's knee.  It's crunchy and achy.  Did some reading, did a fairly slow 3 miles this am, and tried to focus on my form to see what I am doing.  Of course, whenever I focus on a run instead of letting my mind go, it's a lot harder.  Add the knee pain, and YUK! I think it's time for new shoes.



Knee pain is a bear! Be sure and seek treatment if it doesn't feel better. My dh ran 2 Halfs on a torn meniscus, and it was totally unnecessary...



carmiedog said:


> Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or Dopey?
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm Sneezy today with a cold. I always get one this time of year right before heading back to work, and it usually develops into a bad sinus infection warranting a trip to the doctor. I used to refuse OTC meds to make me feel better and didn't think I needed a doctor, until I developed pneumonia from it a couple years ago. So yes, I'll be taking care of myself!



Please do take good care of yourself!  Summer colds are not fun...



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks for coaching Maria. I am still a little Sleepy this morning--I've developed this awful habit this week of waking up in the middle of the night for a couple of hours. Hoping for Happy once I am awake! Have a great sleepover!



That is not a great habit, I hope it goes away! The sleepover is in full swing. Lucky for me dh took the boys to laser tag, so I have the house to myself for a few hours. I'm going to quickly do replies and watch "The Da Vinci Code". I've read the book but never seen the movie. 



lisah0711 said:


> Do you think those 12 year old boys are going to notice if you picked up the house or not?  I think an extra few minutes with the compresses are needed as you won't be getting much sleep tonight!
> 
> I have to say I am a combination of Grumpey and Sleepy this morning.  I think that I am seeing a connection here . . .



You are so right, and I'll just have to clean again after they leave... Yep, Sleepy mornings equal Grumpy for me, too! 



tigger813 said:


> Came home from work with a bad headache. Going to make some cookies. That always makes me feel better.



Better living through baking -- cookies can cure alot! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I tried painting my toes peach schnapps (I think that's the name of the color) but you can still see my purple runners toe beneath the nailpolish. I guess purple and black are my new favorite nail colors!



I love that name! I hope it went well with the renovator and you are able to feel confident about your decision! 



brinalyn530 said:


> Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or Dopey?
> Ive had a really rough week emotionally so unfortunately right now I would be Grumpy. But I am looking forward to seeing Despicable Me with DMom and DS this evening and relaxing at the pool this weekend, so hopefully sometime around 2:30 Ill get back to Happy !



Congrats on your PR loss! I'm so sorry for the rough week, next week is bound to be better! 



Zoesmama03 said:


> Weighed in down 3 lbs. Woohoo



Awesome loss! 



jbm02 said:


> Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or DopeyDefinitely Dopey today!!  LOL



I'd be Dopey after that 100s class, too! You are a machine! 



Rose&Mike said:


> So what does all this have to do with weight loss---I have not felt this strong a need to emotional eat in months. And I don't like it.
> 
> Ok, time to go clean out some more closets. If nothing else, my house will be very organized when this is all said and done! Trying to see the bright side!



It's hard to eat with Pledge in one hand and a cleaning cloth in the other -- I tell myself this as a motivator...it sounds like you are doing a good job coping with the memories -- even good ones can make things hard 



Zoesmama03 said:


> Just completed 2 of the 3 mile WATP.  I feel good to have done something so I'm not bothered about not going all the way. My muscles were still a little sore from yesterday which dragged me down a bit but I pushed through changed to walking if it got rough.



Great job! Sometimes it's better to do less one day so you can still move the next one! 

Everybody have an awesome night! I'll try to get the QOTD up before it's too late tomorrow -- who knows, maybe it'll be really early depending on how noisy the boys are! 

Maria


----------



## mikamah

A quick hello, and then we need to run to target and get a few last minutes things for the yard sale- thumb tacks for the signs, and cups for the lemonade stand.  

qotd- I was pretty Happy today, and still am.  I know if I sit too long, Sleepy it will be.   I love this question Maria.  I was a little bit of Doc at work today for a patient having a hard time after his procedure but other than that work was pretty quiet.  

Hope everyone had a good weighin today, and hugs to those struggling.   Don't give up, don't ever give up.  Persistance will get you to your goals.  

Hope to check back in and read the day's posts after target.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Worfiedoodles said:


> *Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or Dopey?*



Hi Maria and thank you for being our coach for this week.  A great big thanks to Kathy for being our coach last week.  Great Job Kathy!

I love this question by the way.  I started my day out sleepy, then I went to a managers meeting where I was given more work to add onto my already drowning desk so I became grumpy.  Then I had to deal with a few of my staff's problems and this required me sitting and listening while they teared up and cried, I feel like this made me become Doc (you know the Dr Phil kind), then I went to a picnic with my dh, it was a bunch of guys from his softball team and their families.  It didnt know anyone so I became bashful, I limited myself to a small portion of not so good food so It made me happy, now In sleepy again.  I have come to the conclusion that I might be bipolar dwarf.   




mikamah said:


> I am down 2.2 which for me is huge!!  I ran/walked 2 miles this morning with michael on his bike.  We were going for three, but he had a little trouble with his boxers and getting off the bike so he had a little meltdown and was. " I told you boxers aren't good for biking!!!!" So of course it was all my fault.  I chuckled to myself and we took short way home. I am pumped to keep on tracking my points and see another loss next week.



Great job kathy!  Sorry to hear about michaels mishap today.  Yes I would guess that boxers and bike riding dont mix.  Poor guy.  



flipflopmom said:


> Gee thanks Lindsay.    You forgot to add class!  No gymnastics today, thank goodness. But she has team camp next week, so I'll be driving her down to be there at 8:30, and driving back to pick her up at 5..  YAY for my last week off before back to school.
> 
> *A womens job is never done!*
> 
> Well, I'm down 1.  I am grumpy about it, yet happy that I managed a loss with TOM this week.  I am now only 2 pounds from normal BMI..  So guess what my goal for next week is?
> 
> *At least its a loss.  Good luck on hitting your goal next week.  I know you can do it*
> 
> I think I have runner's knee.  It's crunchy and achy.  Did some reading, did a fairly slow 3 miles this am, and tried to focus on my form to see what I am doing.  Of course, whenever I focus on a run instead of letting my mind go, it's a lot harder.  Add the knee pain, and YUK! I think it's time for new shoes.
> 
> *I agree its so much easier if you forget about the fact that your actually running and just let your mind day dream.  I hope your knee feels better soon.*
> 
> Lee Iacocca
> "You've got to say, I think that if I keep working at this and want it badly enough I can have it. It's called perseverance."
> 
> "You don't drown by falling in the water. You drown by staying there" unknown.




So let me just tell ya that Lee Iacocca was born in my home town of allentown, PA and worked and went to college in the city I live in now, Bethlehem,PA.  His uncle actually is the founder of Yocco's Hotdog which is our area's famous hotdogs.  They are delicious!  Just some dumb facts I thought I would share.



Rose&Mike said:


> Great picture Dona! You will love Halloween. We went in October for the first time last year and I LOVED the theming. MNSSHP is soooooo fun. Mike and I dressed as Woody and Jessie--I made the costumes and people stopped us to take our pictures and cast members stopped us to tell us how great we looked. It was so fun! I only wish I was skinnier, cause I can't say I love the pictures. I guess we just need to do it again!



MNSSHP was awesome we loved it last sept.  My kids took buzz lightyear and woody costumes but ended up not wearing them because it was 95 degrees everyday.  The original plan was for me to be jessie and my dh to be sid.  I couldnt come up with ideas on how to make the costumes without spending a ton of money.  I would love to see your pics if your willing to share.



lisah0711 said:


> In spite of my efforts I was up 2.5 this week.  I'm not really sure why but it is what it is.  I'm going to try and hold the line while I am on vacation next week.  If I can avoid a vacation gain that would be a big accomplishment.  Then time to lose for August!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're mama is one smart lady!




I had a rough couple of days.  Unable to run due to thunderstorms or plans getting in the way.  Not to mention the heat and humidity is worse than ever.  I have had some issues with eating more than the points I have left too.  I am PMS'ing and feel the need to eat.  I also feel extremely fluid filled and bloated.  I was so busy at work today I forgot to weigh in so I will do that on monday.  We went to a picnic tonight and I would have to say I could have done worse especially with how I am feeling.  I ate a few pasta salad bites, a few olives, a tbsp size of taco salad, a couple of bites of tortilla chips with a cheddar cheese dip, and one alabama slammer shooter.  Can you tell Im craving salt.   We sat outside and basically just sweated sitting there.  It was horrible.  The dew point is in the 70's today it is gross.  Tomorrow the weather channel just says HOT in red and black lettering.  We have the kids run in the morning and then I am staying in the A/C for the remainder of the day.  

Ok I realized I am writing a short novel so I will stop now. Have a great night!


----------



## Connie96

Worfiedoodles said:


> *Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or Dopey?*



What a day! I'm gonna go with HAPPY.  DH and I took DD to Six Flags for the first time today. She loves rides of all kinds and she had a blast. And, it wasn't just us. My sister and her two girls and our other sister's daughter were with us, so we had a whole crew. It was great!

I had a 2 pound loss this week -- my best loss yet for this challenge! I got more exercise this week than I did that past couple weeks, so I'm sure that had a lot to do with it. (Thanks to Jen for adding it in the COW - it does help!)

Oh my goodness. I am now quite SLEEPY. DD is only 3yo, so we really only intended to spend 4, maybe 5 hours at Six Flags, but we ended up staying ALL DAY. (About 10:30a to 9:30p plus a 2 hour drive each way.) We waited out a thunderstorm in the afternoon and when it ended, the temps were amazing and the crowd had really thinned. Everything was basically a walk-on. I don't know how DD made it without a nap and without a meltdown, but we had such a blast!

I hope everyone has a great weekend.

Good. Night.


----------



## flipflopmom

jbm02 said:


> Today was the "100s" class at our AM boot camp class:  100 jumping jacks, 100 mountain climbers, 100 squat thrusts, 100 push ups, 100 sit ups, 100 sec sprints.  Then we did a few sets of suicides.  It's a great class but I was a puddle afterwards!!



WOah.    That is amazing!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Not sure if we will look at it or not, but it's in a more exclusive neighborhood, and is similar square footage and priced lower. I think the house we're looking at is still a little high, but our agent thinks otherwise. Sorry to be processing here.



Wow Rose.  That really is a lot to think about.  Gutted?  Huge project.  Is that something you and Mike enjoy?  I can't personally imagine taking it on.  But asking me to add a trip to the mailbox somedays seems like too much.    BUT, with just the 2 of you at home now, it might be a fun project, and you would definitely feel proud of the results.  I know what you mean about the emotional eating, though.  It seems like I just keep sabotaging myself with it the last couple of days.

You mentioned one time before about Mike researching Chi running.  I had read about that, and I've heard great things.  Are there any specific books, etc. he recommends?  And a  for you, just cuz I think you need and deserve it!



tigger813 said:


> I can't wait to get back to doing WATP every morning. I plan on doing 6-10 miles a day next week starting Wednesday plus my morning walks.  I need to get up the nerve to commit to that.  ALso during the week I'm going to be really good calorie wise and water wise.


Sounds like a great plan!!!  You'll be back on track very soon!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I might be bipolar dwarf.   I am PMS'ing and feel the need to eat.  I also feel extremely fluid filled and bloated.


AMEN! to all of the above.  I actually thought this am - maybe I should do some yoga and ab twisting stuff, if my body is going to be a sponge maybe I can wring it out!  It's very very hot here, too.  Lovely.  I don't really have any great advice, b/c I'm in the boat.  Let's just grab a lifejacket.



Connie96 said:


> I had a 2 pound loss this week -- my best loss yet for this challenge!  DD is only 3yo, so we really only intended to spend 4, maybe 5 hours at Six Flags, but we ended up staying ALL DAY. (About 10:30a to 9:30p plus a 2 hour drive each way.)


  That's awesome Connie!  What a great week!  So glad DD had a wonderful day, and the whole family!  

Lisa - Sorry about your gain.  You had a great midweek check, I'll be some sodium was involved somewhere?  

Zoesmama - AMAZING loss!  Great job!

Bree - Way to GO girl!!!!!  Nice biggest loss in challenge thus far!

Sounds like some great weeks out there last week.  

Well, I blew it yesterday.  Did okay during the day, got home from class, DH had gotten pizza.  I emotionally ate.  Roz wore me out.  I had a headache. Pizza is my comfort food. After I gorged, I promptly fell asleep on the couch, slept for an hour, then went to bed.  That's after I had a 30 minute nap earlier in the day.   Ended up about 600 calories over my daily range.  Only burned 350 in my run.  Not gonna hit normal that way.

Oh. well.  Today is a new day. Hoping to channel Happy today, cuz I'm rather grumpy. Why is my emotional well being so tied to my successes and failures on this weight loss journey?  I'm beginning to feel like a yo-yo dieter, good days, bad day, up and down.  I know that realistically, for the rest of my life, there will be days of more food.  I have to accept this.  Looked back at my sparkpeople food counts to find out what I ate on lower calorie days, hoping to get a good meal plan for the day.

I just can't get rid of this water retention.  TOM decided he loved me so much, he wanted to stay around for 8 days this time.  My rings have yet to get as loose as they were pre-WDW, even though I'm a smidge lower.  My face looks a bit puffier,too.  Wonder if the heat has anything to do with it.  Or all the sitting doing school work?  Whatever the reason, I am done with it.  I don't usually do this, but my mom has some OTC diuretics, she battles ankle swelling.  I think I'm gonna take one tomorrow, and see if that helps.  I've eaten every diuretic food, drinking a gallon of water/iced tea, cardio, it's just not going anywhere.

Sorry for the book.  I'm down and out this am.  GOOD news - today is the last Roz session!!!  Going to do a final editing on all my stuff, and submit it before class.  Off to research how to lose water weight.

Have a great day.  Needed something to get me going, here it is:

Nothing can stop the man with the right mental attitude from achieving his goal; nothing on earth can help the man with the wrong mental attitude. 
Thomas Jefferson
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

I'm up! Was going to do a run/walk but it's raining out a bit. ALso very foggy. Maybe I'll just go back to bed for a bit. I have to work at 9 and then go to Staples and the liquor store to return some cans and bottles. 

Not good last night. DH and I had two drinks and then we got in bed and ate a bag of chips, my favorite honey bbq! It was a small bag! I had trouble staying awake too! I'll have to watch the end of Eureka again later today.

Mom wants to watch movies today which I'm all for. I should be home by noon. Weather is iffy all day so that works for me. Probably make our spicy chicken dip to have at some time today. It's easy and everyone loves it. I don't think Dad will be able to eat it but he can have more butternut squash soup and Coffee Ensure. At least he has foods he likes.

Enjoy your Saturday. I'll check back in again later.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Saturday QOTD: When you eat throughout the day, do you try to combine protein and carbs (or carbs and dairy, etc.) at specific meals and snacks, do you try to eat well-rounded as the day goes by but eat what you want when you want it, or do you just eat what you want when you want it and see what happens?

Until recently I was just trying to eat certain things (5 veggies, 2 dairy, etc.) over the course of the day. I recently started trying to add protein to each meal and snack, and I think it helps with hunger. But I tend to just eat as we go over the weekend -- something I need to work on, anyway! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mikamah said:


> qotd- I was pretty Happy today, and still am.  I know if I sit too long, Sleepy it will be.   I love this question Maria.  I was a little bit of Doc at work today for a patient having a hard time after his procedure but other than that work was pretty quiet.



I hope the yard sale goes well -- at least the rain has stopped! It's good to be Happy! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I love this question by the way.  I started my day out sleepy, then I went to a managers meeting where I was given more work to add onto my already drowning desk so I became grumpy.  Then I had to deal with a few of my staff's problems and this required me sitting and listening while they teared up and cried, I feel like this made me become Doc (you know the Dr Phil kind), then I went to a picnic with my dh, it was a bunch of guys from his softball team and their families.  It didnt know anyone so I became bashful, I limited myself to a small portion of not so good food so It made me happy, now In sleepy again.  I have come to the conclusion that I might be bipolar dwarf.
> 
> Ok I realized I am writing a short novel so I will stop now. Have a great night!



Novels are good, I like long posts!  You are clearly a dwarf of many personalities, which makes you either well-rounded or skitzophrenic, you choose! 



Connie96 said:


> What a day! I'm gonna go with HAPPY.  DH and I took DD to Six Flags for the first time today. She loves rides of all kinds and she had a blast. And, it wasn't just us. My sister and her two girls and our other sister's daughter were with us, so we had a whole crew. It was great!
> 
> I had a 2 pound loss this week -- my best loss yet for this challenge! I got more exercise this week than I did that past couple weeks, so I'm sure that had a lot to do with it. (Thanks to Jen for adding it in the COW - it does help!)
> 
> Oh my goodness. I am now quite SLEEPY. DD is only 3yo, so we really only intended to spend 4, maybe 5 hours at Six Flags, but we ended up staying ALL DAY. (About 10:30a to 9:30p plus a 2 hour drive each way.) We waited out a thunderstorm in the afternoon and when it ended, the temps were amazing and the crowd had really thinned. Everything was basically a walk-on. I don't know how DD made it without a nap and without a meltdown, but we had such a blast!



Wow! It sounds like you had a great day and are off to a spectacular start to the weekend!  for a fabulous family time! 



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I blew it yesterday.  Did okay during the day, got home from class, DH had gotten pizza.  I emotionally ate.  Roz wore me out.  I had a headache. Pizza is my comfort food. After I gorged, I promptly fell asleep on the couch, slept for an hour, then went to bed.  That's after I had a 30 minute nap earlier in the day.   Ended up about 600 calories over my daily range.  Only burned 350 in my run.  Not gonna hit normal that way.
> 
> Oh. well.  Today is a new day. Hoping to channel Happy today, cuz I'm rather grumpy. Why is my emotional well being so tied to my successes and failures on this weight loss journey?  I'm beginning to feel like a yo-yo dieter, good days, bad day, up and down.  I know that realistically, for the rest of my life, there will be days of more food.  I have to accept this.  Looked back at my sparkpeople food counts to find out what I ate on lower calorie days, hoping to get a good meal plan for the day.
> 
> I just can't get rid of this water retention.  TOM decided he loved me so much, he wanted to stay around for 8 days this time.  My rings have yet to get as loose as they were pre-WDW, even though I'm a smidge lower.  My face looks a bit puffier,too.  Wonder if the heat has anything to do with it.  Or all the sitting doing school work?  Whatever the reason, I am done with it.  I don't usually do this, but my mom has some OTC diuretics, she battles ankle swelling.  I think I'm gonna take one tomorrow, and see if that helps.  I've eaten every diuretic food, drinking a gallon of water/iced tea, cardio, it's just not going anywhere.
> 
> Sorry for the book.  I'm down and out this am.  GOOD news - today is the last Roz session!!!  Going to do a final editing on all my stuff, and submit it before class.  Off to research how to lose water weight.
> 
> Have a great day.  Needed something to get me going, here it is:
> 
> Nothing can stop the man with the right mental attitude from achieving his goal; nothing on earth can help the man with the wrong mental attitude.
> Thomas Jefferson
> Taryn



Lots going on with you -- I think you have to look at the big picture -- you have been the BL two weeks in a row, and that's a lot to deal with both mentally and physically. You might not exactly have the best week after two great losses and with TOM, I'm just sayin'... Your body might be a bit confused and not quite know what to do this week.  We have obscure facts we make ds memorize every summer. Last summer it was who wrote the VA constitution? Who wrote the MA constitution? Who wrote the U.S. Constitution? Bonus points for anyone who just knows all three without looking it up! 



tigger813 said:


> Mom wants to watch movies today which I'm all for. I should be home by noon. Weather is iffy all day so that works for me. Probably make our spicy chicken dip to have at some time today. It's easy and everyone loves it. I don't think Dad will be able to eat it but he can have more butternut squash soup and Coffee Ensure. At least he has foods he likes.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday. I'll check back in again later.



So glad to hear your dad is doing ok, and you have a plan for this weird weather. Keep an eye to the sky! 

The kids are already up and eating everything they can find in the kitchen. We'll make them some eggs in a bit. I'm giong to finish my eye treatments and then think about getting dressed. Worf would also like to be fed, apparently ds is so busy feeding himself and his guests, he hasn't noticed the cat wandering the house and meowing  

Maria


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  

Hope you enjoyed just sitting there with cold compresses on your eyes.  I did it last night in my gf's hot tub which hasn't been hot in months.  It felt great.  

It is hot here today.  I am thinking of dh who is in Va for the BS jambo where it is over 100 again today.  I hope it gets cooler there soon.  The scouts arrive tomorrow so it needs to cool off to make it more enjoyable for them.  I know dh wasn't working yesterday so he and a friend went to Kings Dominion to go to their waterpark.  I hope he bought a couple day pass because I think he is going to need it. I think he is going to spend more money than he thought but he does need to keep cool.

Pampering Day  Find a book you have been reading or a magazine and sit and read for 5 minutes. 

Not planning to do much today.  I cleaned the entrance way yesterday but a lot of it ended up in the kitchen waiting to be brought down to the basement to be sorted and put away.

Stay cool everyone.  Maybe I will drive up to my mom's house to swim in her pool.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Connie96 said:


> What a day! I'm gonna go with HAPPY.  DH and I took DD to Six Flags for the first time today. She loves rides of all kinds and she had a blast. And, it wasn't just us. My sister and her two girls and our other sister's daughter were with us, so we had a whole crew. It was great!
> 
> I had a 2 pound loss this week -- my best loss yet for this challenge! I got more exercise this week than I did that past couple weeks, so I'm sure that had a lot to do with it. (Thanks to Jen for adding it in the COW - it does help!)
> 
> Oh my goodness. I am now quite SLEEPY. DD is only 3yo, so we really only intended to spend 4, maybe 5 hours at Six Flags, but we ended up staying ALL DAY. (About 10:30a to 9:30p plus a 2 hour drive each way.) We waited out a thunderstorm in the afternoon and when it ended, the temps were amazing and the crowd had really thinned. Everything was basically a walk-on. I don't know how DD made it without a nap and without a meltdown, but we had such a blast!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> Good. Night.



That sounds like a fun day connie!  Great job on the weight loss too



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I blew it yesterday.  Did okay during the day, got home from class, DH had gotten pizza.  I emotionally ate.  Roz wore me out.  I had a headache. Pizza is my comfort food. After I gorged, I promptly fell asleep on the couch, slept for an hour, then went to bed.  That's after I had a 30 minute nap earlier in the day.   Ended up about 600 calories over my daily range.  Only burned 350 in my run.  Not gonna hit normal that way.
> 
> Oh. well.  Today is a new day. Hoping to channel Happy today, cuz I'm rather grumpy. Why is my emotional well being so tied to my successes and failures on this weight loss journey?  I'm beginning to feel like a yo-yo dieter, good days, bad day, up and down.  I know that realistically, for the rest of my life, there will be days of more food.  I have to accept this.  Looked back at my sparkpeople food counts to find out what I ate on lower calorie days, hoping to get a good meal plan for the day.
> 
> *I am also trying to make myself realize its a lifestyle change instead of a diet so everyday will be different and there will be days or even weeks that are worse than others.  You are still doing great because you are keeping yourself aware of what you are doing and not letting your eating just spiral totally out of control.  *
> 
> I just can't get rid of this water retention.  TOM decided he loved me so much, he wanted to stay around for 8 days this time.  My rings have yet to get as loose as they were pre-WDW, even though I'm a smidge lower.  My face looks a bit puffier,too.  Wonder if the heat has anything to do with it.  Or all the sitting doing school work?  Whatever the reason, I am done with it.  I don't usually do this, but my mom has some OTC diuretics, she battles ankle swelling.  I think I'm gonna take one tomorrow, and see if that helps.  I've eaten every diuretic food, drinking a gallon of water/iced tea, cardio, it's just not going anywhere.
> 
> *I know it always takes me a few days after my cycles finished to feel less bloated and full of water.  Right now I feel like the marshmellow puff man.  The heat and humidity also plays a part in it too.*
> 
> Sorry for the book.  I'm down and out this am.  GOOD news - today is the last Roz session!!!  Going to do a final editing on all my stuff, and submit it before class.  Off to research how to lose water weight.
> 
> *Thats Great News*




QOTD- lately I have not been paying attention to the actual food Im eating just how many pts they are.  I think it has to do with the fact that life has been a little busy lately.  I have not been planning out meals or really doing a big grocery store run.  I really need to get back into it.  

I will shortly be off to the kids run races.  Then my MIL and FIL are coming over for lunch.  Nothing else really planned for the day except to stay in the A/C.  I really wished we had a pool right about now.

Enjoy your saturday everyone!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Hope that everyone is having a fun filled, OP Saturday.



Zoesmama03 said:


> Weighed in down 3 lbs. Woohoo



 Woo! Hoo! You are off to a great start!  



jbm02 said:


> Today was the "100s" class at our AM boot camp class:  100 jumping jacks, 100 mountain climbers, 100 squat thrusts, 100 push ups, 100 sit ups, 100 sec sprints.  Then we did a few sets of suicides.  It's a great class but I was a puddle afterwards!!



Wow!  You totally, ! I am so impressed, Jude!   



Rose&Mike said:


> So what does all this have to do with weight loss---I have not felt this strong a need to emotional eat in months. And I don't like it.



, Rose, moving, or even contemplating moving is a big stressor.  Although I heard you saying that you want to emotionally eat, you should pat yourself on the back because you knew that is what you wanted to do but you didn't! 

*mikamah,* good luck on your yard sale today! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I ate a few pasta salad bites, a few olives, a tbsp size of taco salad, a couple of bites of tortilla chips with a cheddar cheese dip, and one alabama slammer shooter.  Can you tell Im craving salt.



Okay, I have to ask, what is an Alabama slammer shooter, Lindsay?  



Connie96 said:


> What a day! I'm gonna go with HAPPY.  DH and I took DD to Six Flags for the first time today. She loves rides of all kinds and she had a blast. And, it wasn't just us. My sister and her two girls and our other sister's daughter were with us, so we had a whole crew. It was great!



Great loss, Connie!    I'm glad that you had a great time at Six Flags.



flipflopmom said:


> Lisa - Sorry about your gain.  You had a great midweek check, I'll be some sodium was involved somewhere?
> 
> Well, I blew it yesterday.  Did okay during the day, got home from class, DH had gotten pizza.  I emotionally ate.  Roz wore me out.  I had a headache. Pizza is my comfort food. After I gorged, I promptly fell asleep on the couch, slept for an hour, then went to bed.  That's after I had a 30 minute nap earlier in the day.   Ended up about 600 calories over my daily range.  Only burned 350 in my run.  Not gonna hit normal that way.



I'm loving all your quotes, Taryn.  

Sorry about the tough eating days.  The heat may be playing a factor in the water retention.  It sounds like you definitely needed some rest yesterday!    In yoga class they say "honor your body."  You honored your body by giving it the rest it needed.  

I'm not sure what happened with my weight this week.  My stomach and hips are smaller (just by pants fit) so it might be an inches for pounds thing or it could be stress not letting my body let the weight go.  I am just so mentally and physically tired I almost feel like I just can't worry about my health now, which is pretty stupid now that I just typed it out.   I think I will download some meditation podcasts for my trip.  Maybe I am just cranky because I have to go to work today.  



tigger813 said:


> I'm up! Was going to do a run/walk but it's raining out a bit. ALso very foggy. Maybe I'll just go back to bed for a bit.
> Enjoy your Saturday. I'll check back in again later.



Sounds like you need some extra rest, too, Tracey!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD: When you eat throughout the day, do you try to combine protein and carbs (or carbs and dairy, etc.) at specific meals and snacks, do you try to eat well-rounded as the day goes by but eat what you want when you want it, or do you just eat what you want when you want it and see what happens?



I have been trying to add more protein to what I am eating.  I think it helps you to feel full longer and your body does need it. I never, ever have any problems getting all of my starch exchanges.  I try to eat well-rounded and hit all the exchanges -- last week's COW helped with that one.

Maria, I am glad that you survived the sleepover!  

Dona, thanks for the pampering COW today.  I will look forward to looking through one of my August magazines when I get home today.

I'm off to work this morning.  I am going to work very hard to get everything done so I can tie up lose ends on Monday mornning.  Tomorrow will be packing.  Shouldn't be too bad as we are only taking carryons even though we will be gone 8 nights.  I refuse to pay $150 to take bags back and forth!

Have a great day all!


----------



## my3princes

We're waiting to board the ship.  I am pleased to report that I didn't gain while at disney.  My hopes for the cruise is more realistic


----------



## Connie96

Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD: When you eat throughout the day, do you try to combine protein and carbs (or carbs and dairy, etc.) at specific meals and snacks, do you try to eat well-rounded as the day goes by but eat what you want when you want it, or do you just eat what you want when you want it and see what happens?



After reading "Master Your Metabolism" a few months ago, I did start paying more attention to the make up of each meal and snack. I think it does help to balance each meal rather than over the day. I don't always do it that way, but I think I do feel better when I do.

After spending all day yesterday in the sun, walking all over Six Flags and eating junk food, I swear, I feel hungover this morning.  I think a nap will be on my agenda for this afternoon.

Have a great Saturday, yall.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lisah0711 said:


> Okay, I have to ask, what is an Alabama slammer shooter, Lindsay?




Alabama Slammer is a mixed drink.  The shooter is a shot but in a glass that looks like a test tube.


----------



## lisah0711

my3princes said:


> We're waiting to board the ship.  I am pleased to report that I didn't gain while at disney.  My hopes for the cruise is more realistic



Have a great time, Deb!  



Connie96 said:


> After reading "Master Your Metabolism" a few months ago, I did start paying more attention to the make up of each meal and snack. I think it does help to balance each meal rather than over the day. I don't always do it that way, but I think I do feel better when I do.
> 
> After spending all day yesterday in the sun, walking all over Six Flags and eating junk food, I swear, I feel hungover this morning.  I think a nap will be on my agenda for this afternoon.
> 
> Have a great Saturday, yall.



I think we all need a few more naps!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Alabama Slammer is a mixed drink.  The shooter is a shot but in a glass that looks like a test tube.



Thanks -- sounds interesting!


----------



## Zoesmama03

mommyof2Pirates said:


> MNSSHP was awesome we loved it last sept.  My kids took buzz lightyear and woody costumes but ended up not wearing them because it was 95 degrees everyday.  The original plan was for me to be jessie and my dh to be sid.  I couldnt come up with ideas on how to make the costumes without spending a ton of money.  I would love to see your pics if your willing to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a rough couple of days.  Unable to run due to thunderstorms or plans getting in the way.  Not to mention the heat and humidity is worse than ever.  I have had some issues with eating more than the points I have left too.  I am PMS'ing and feel the need to eat.  I also feel extremely fluid filled and bloated.  I was so busy at work today I forgot to weigh in so I will do that on monday.  We went to a picnic tonight and I would have to say I could have done worse especially with how I am feeling.  I ate a few pasta salad bites, a few olives, a tbsp size of taco salad, a couple of bites of tortilla chips with a cheddar cheese dip, and one alabama slammer shooter.  Can you tell Im craving salt.   We sat outside and basically just sweated sitting there.  It was horrible.  The dew point is in the 70's today it is gross.  Tomorrow the weather channel just says HOT in red and black lettering.  We have the kids run in the morning and then I am staying in the A/C for the remainder of the day.
> 
> Ok I realized I am writing a short novel so I will stop now. Have a great night!


Cute story of dwarfs.  I'm weird and prefer humid if its gonna be hot. Dry seems nice until you try to cool off in shade and its an oven too.



Connie96 said:


> I had a 2 pound loss this week -- my best loss yet for this challenge! I got more exercise this week than I did that past couple weeks, so I'm sure that had a lot to do with it. (Thanks to Jen for adding it in the COW - it does help!)
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> Good. Night.


How fun.  DD got the free kids ticket off her cereal and wants to go. She loves rides too.   Way to go on the 2 lbs. 



flipflopmom said:


> Zoesmama - AMAZING loss!  Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't get rid of this water retention.  TOM decided he loved me so much, he wanted to stay around for 8 days this time.  My rings have yet to get as loose as they were pre-WDW, even though I'm a smidge lower.  My face looks a bit puffier,too.  Wonder if the heat has anything to do with it.  Or all the sitting doing school work?  Whatever the reason, I am done with it.  I don't usually do this, but my mom has some OTC diuretics, she battles ankle swelling.  I think I'm gonna take one tomorrow, and see if that helps.  I've eaten every diuretic food, drinking a gallon of water/iced tea, cardio, it's just not going anywhere.


My 3 lbs may be a gift of losing some water retention but I'm already on a daily water pill of 12.5 mg a combo with my bp med.  I still swell in my feet so not sure if that is the answer but guess its may be worth a try. 



tigger813 said:


> I'm up! Was going to do a run/walk but it's raining out a bit. ALso very foggy. Maybe I'll just go back to bed for a bit. I have to work at 9 and then go to Staples and the liquor store to return some cans and bottles.
> 
> Not good last night. DH and I had two drinks and then we got in bed and ate a bag of chips, my favorite honey bbq! It was a small bag! I had trouble staying awake too! I'll have to watch the end of Eureka again later today.
> 
> Mom wants to watch movies today which I'm all for. I should be home by noon. Weather is iffy all day so that works for me. Probably make our spicy chicken dip to have at some time today. It's easy and everyone loves it. I don't think Dad will be able to eat it but he can have more butternut squash soup and Coffee Ensure. At least he has foods he likes.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday. I'll check back in again later.


Have fun with movie night.  I started watching Erueka but for some reason stopped.  I should watch those instead of re watching ER and Grey's Anatomy.  DD loves it because there is another Zoe.  




donac said:


> Stay cool everyone.  Maybe I will drive up to my mom's house to swim in her pool.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



A swim sounds good.  I was just thinking that I'd lay off heavy cardio and have a fun swim day with dd.  She will be surprised and so happy.  Just hope the pool is open. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> That sounds like a fun day connie!  Great job on the weight loss too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD- lately I have not been paying attention to the actual food Im eating just how many pts they are.  I think it has to do with the fact that life has been a little busy lately.  I have not been planning out meals or really doing a big grocery store run.  I really need to get back into it.
> 
> I will shortly be off to the kids run races.  Then my MIL and FIL are coming over for lunch.  Nothing else really planned for the day except to stay in the A/C.  I really wished we had a pool right about now.
> 
> Enjoy your saturday everyone!!!!


I'm getting into menu planning to try to keep the budget low so I can afford to eat all the fresh fruit and veggies we love.  I always find I end up swapping days but I guess the key point is you buy only groceries you need this way and if planned right should all be healthy right? 




my3princes said:


> We're waiting to board the ship.  I am pleased to report that I didn't gain while at disney.  My hopes for the cruise is more realistic


Jealous here.    Have a great cruise.



Connie96 said:


> After reading "Master Your Metabolism" a few months ago, I did start paying more attention to the make up of each meal and snack. I think it does help to balance each meal rather than over the day. I don't always do it that way, but I think I do feel better when I do.
> 
> After spending all day yesterday in the sun, walking all over Six Flags and eating junk food, I swear, I feel hungover this morning.  I think a nap will be on my agenda for this afternoon.
> 
> Have a great Saturday, yall.


I just requested it at my library.  The smaller branches have it but I have to get in line for my turn. 

lisa,
That bag charging is getting crazy.  When my best friends and her family flew down to Florida last year when I was living there she sent me a box and that was cheaper than the bag being checked.


----------



## tigger813

Zoesmama03 said:


> Have fun with movie night.  I started watching Erueka but for some reason stopped.  I should watch those instead of re watching ER and Grey's Anatomy.  DD loves it because there is another Zoe.



It just started last week and they show repeats all the time. It's an interesting story line right now. The Zoe character is away at college so unsure if she'll be in the show at all this season.

DH is a big SciFi geek! We watch a lot of shows like that such as Dr. Who, which we are watching right now. The girls really love it too! Eureka is intense and funny at the same time.

Enjoying an afternoon cocktail of coconut rum and pineapple juice. We're going to have watermelon margaritas tonight with spicy chicken dip for supper! Time to recline on the couch and have cuddle time with my girls and hubby!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Mommyof2Pirates--loved your take on the dwarves. I'll see if I have any pictures I can live with posting of us in the costumes. I really don't like how I looked last year. I will tell you a couple of things I did--I bought cheap straw hats and painted them with high gloss craft paint so they would look like plastic. I also bought some trim at the fabric store for the bands and threaded lacing throught the rims. For Woody's shirt we took a yellow t-shirt and drew the red lined pattern on it. I found some cow print fabric and made a vest for DH, and whatever those things are that Jessie wheres on her pants. I wore a white shirt and made a collar to pin on it and some cuffs. Pretty simple. I used coupons for all the fabric and it ended up being much cheaper than buying a costume and I thought we looked pretty good! I also painted a wooden star and painted buttons which we glued backings to and pinned on. I felt like we got more attention because our costumes were "handmade".

Connie--sounds like a good day and a good week!

Taryn--thanks for the hug. Chi running by Danny Dreyer. Mike swears by it. He used to have to ice his knee after every run. Now, I think his feet bother him a little bit and he isn't having any knee problems. It's probably time for him to get new shoes. I usually lose the excess weight from tom about a week after it starts. Hang in there. Every day is a new chance.

Maria--sounds like the sleepover went well.

QOTD--I try to have protein at every meal as well as after strength training. I also try to have a "healthy" fat at lunch and dinner. I also try to make sure I am getting foods with potassium and magnesium in them each day. I think since becoming a vegetarian, I have had to make the decision to think a little bit more about my choices to make sure I am getting enough protein.

Lisa--hope your day at work went fast! 




my3princes said:


> We're waiting to board the ship.  I am pleased to report that I didn't gain while at disney.  My hopes for the cruise is more realistic


Yea for not gaining!!!! Have a great cruise!



tigger813 said:


> Enjoying an afternoon cocktail of coconut rum and pineapple juice. We're going to have watermelon margaritas tonight with spicy chicken dip for supper! Time to recline on the couch and have cuddle time with my girls and hubby!


Those drinks sound yummy, Tracey!

Good afternoon! Today is my DS's 19th birthday. I am missing him a bit today, but he will be here on Wednesday for 2.5 weeks. 

Today I hit a milestone, I FINALLY weigh less than Mike. Yes, I just said I finally weigh less than my 6'3" husband. FWIW, I have a bigger wrist than him. Yes, he is small framed and I am large framed. He also does not have any girl parts and he is very thin, which I am grateful for, because he fights high cholesterol/ high bp, and as long as he stays within 5-10 pounds of his current weight, he is able to stay off medication. Mike was more excited than I was this morning, I think because it was 5:30, I was still exhausted and I didn't want to get up. He said, I thought you'd be so happy to finally be below me, and I said I will be, in a few hours.

We did our long run today, and I must say it was a miserable experience. At one point I was crying and just wanted to sit on the side of the road and wait for him to come get me. It was 76 at 6:15 when we started and 86 at 9:15 when we finished. Who knows what the humidity was. We ran about 8.5 miles and I just hit the wall. We ended up walk/running the next few and finished the run part at 11.2 miles. With the walking and running at the end we went 13.6. We both drank a bottle of water and shared a bottle of gatorade and were both still down 2 pounds each when we got home. It is time for the heat to break. I'm not complaining, but enough already. Mike has been outside doing yard work, I on the other hand have been inside doing nothing! I think he's crazy, but he likes the heat.

I think we have decided to pass on this house. I'm going to send the agent a gift card because she has been so patient. It's not the right house--though in our heads we tried hard to make it be, and I'm not even sure it's the right time. Now Mike is looking into a running cruise with all the money we will save from not moving. Not sure how I feel about that.

Hope everyone is having a great, not too hot day!

Oh, and he did almost get us lost again, but I figured it out after .1 this time. Thank goodness!


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- lately I have not been paying attention to the actual food Im eating just how many pts they are.  I think it has to do with the fact that life has been a little busy lately.  I have not been planning out meals or really doing a big grocery store run.  I really need to get back into it.


I need to plan meals before I head to the store, too!


lisah0711 said:


> I'm loving all your quotes, Taryn.
> In yoga class they say "honor your body."  You honored your body by giving it the rest it needed.


Thanks!  Sometimes I feel like I only punish my body. It's not it's fault I put junk in it for 30+ years!



my3princes said:


> We're waiting to board the ship.  I am pleased to report that I didn't gain while at disney.  My hopes for the cruise is more realistic


  Have fun!



Connie96 said:


> After reading "Master Your Metabolism" a few months ago, I did start paying more attention to the make up of each meal and snack.



Sounds like an interesting book.  Worth a read?



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'm getting into menu planning to try to keep the budget low so I can afford to eat all the fresh fruit and veggies we love.  I always find I end up swapping days but I guess the key point is you buy only groceries you need this way and if planned right should all be healthy right?


Right there with ya'Wish healthy foods weren't so expensive, but like I told DH, it's cheaper than huge medical bills!




tigger813 said:


> Enjoying an afternoon cocktail of coconut rum and pineapple juice. We're going to have watermelon margaritas tonight with spicy chicken dip for supper!


Sounds sooooo yummy!  


Well, I AM DONE!!! Everything submitted, last class done!!!    DH just called, and wants me to join him and the girls at MIL's pool.    Really want a nap more than anything!  I guess I'll be good and go!  So far, so good on food.  Hope I can keep it that way!

Happy Saturday!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

oh, i better not forget to email my weigh in tonight! i have been really bad today. i hope to get in a walk tomorrow and then kicking it into high gear all week! hoping i can shed the extra 8 pounds i've gained quickly and painlessly!

dh ordered my parents and our girls' park tickets today. we have the GAD certificates so we will get our upon our arrival on dec 1! only 129 days to go! 

i need to send out my evite for my 40th b'day tonight! i tried earlier and the site froze!

going to take a walk with my mom now!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I have been reading, but every time I try to reply, my message goes "poof."  It just happened, so I am going to reply to the QOTD and call it a night with Dis.

QOTD: It's funny that you asked that question because in the last few days I have been adding more protein to my diet so that I have a serving at all 3 meals. I love my oatmeal in the morning, but I think I'm going to start alternating oatmeal with an egg white sandwich. Now, I just need to buy egg whites. I've been using a whole egg, but would rather just use the whites.

Have a great night everyone!

CC


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> Good Morning, BL Contestants! My name is Maria and I will be your coach this week! I am an "experienced" coach, so some of you will definitely recognize a few questions -- but I have some new ones to keep it fresh, too! A little about me, I've celebrated my 40th birthday a few times, I've been happily married for 17 years, I have one ds12, and I work full-time as a grants professional at a large non-profit homeless services agency. I am totally psyched to be coaching this week! Coaching usually equals losing for me, so let's get to it!
> Maria



And we are SO happy to have you as our coach!  



jbm02 said:


> Today was the "100s" class at our AM boot camp class:  100 jumping jacks, 100 mountain climbers, 100 squat thrusts, 100 push ups, 100 sit ups, 100 sec sprints.  Then we did a few sets of suicides.  It's a great class but I was a puddle afterwards!!



That sounds.... TERRIBLE   but effective!  Do you do them in sets or what?  I'd love to incorporate something like that in my home workouts for the remainder of the summer. 



flipflopmom said:


> Nothing can stop the man with the right mental attitude from achieving his goal; nothing on earth can help the man with the wrong mental attitude.
> Thomas Jefferson
> Taryn



LOVE this!   It could apply to many aspects of our life... but it definitely fits with that mental game we play with ourselves about the scale results.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD: When you eat throughout the day, do you try to combine protein and carbs (or carbs and dairy, etc.) at specific meals and snacks, do you try to eat well-rounded as the day goes by but eat what you want when you want it, or do you just eat what you want when you want it and see what happens?
> 
> Maria



I've tried hard for about the past year or so to be eating what I consider "well rounded" meals... protein, veggies and maybe some complex carbs (sweet potato, brown rice, whole wheat pasta) and some lowfat dairy.  I don't usually have much protein for snacks however. 

You know what... you can find all kinds of health/diet books that talk about what you should and should be eating together.  I believe that "Zone" diet that was popular a few years ago was big on food combining.  And DH is currently reading "The pH Miracle" (all about how your body needs to stay at a certain alkalinity and most of us are way too acid) and that talks a LOT about combining (and not combining) certain food categories.  

I try to stick with the basics of what I consider "normal" healthy eating and I try to review my food journal every few days to be sure I am getting enough of the essentials (4-5 veggie servings, 2-3 fruit servings, low fat dairy for the calcium, lean protein).  If I see I have been lacking somewhere (usually dairy or fruit) I try to bump it up a bit and incorporate some new "normals" into my day.  

GREAT question!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Lots going on with you -- I think you have to look at the big picture -- you have been the BL two weeks in a row, and that's a lot to deal with both mentally and physically. You might not exactly have the best week after two great losses and with TOM, I'm just sayin'... Your body might be a bit confused and not quite know what to do this week.  We have obscure facts we make ds memorize every summer. Last summer it was who wrote the VA constitution? Who wrote the MA constitution? Who wrote the U.S. Constitution? Bonus points for anyone who just knows all three without looking it up!
> 
> 
> The kids are already up and eating everything they can find in the kitchen. We'll make them some eggs in a bit. I'm giong to finish my eye treatments and then think about getting dressed. Worf would also like to be fed, apparently ds is so busy feeding himself and his guests, he hasn't noticed the cat wandering the house and meowing
> 
> Maria



I think I know the answer to your questions (at least two of them), but I am not brave enough to risk looking stupid here.  I am going to Google it and I promise to be honest and let you know if I was right.



my3princes said:


> We're waiting to board the ship.  I am pleased to report that I didn't gain while at disney.  My hopes for the cruise is more realistic



Hope you are having fun!



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> QOTD: It's funny that you asked that question because in the last few days I have been adding more protein to my diet so that I have a serving at all 3 meals. I love my oatmeal in the morning, but I think I'm going to start alternating oatmeal with an egg white sandwich. Now, I just need to buy egg whites. I've been using a whole egg, but would rather just use the whites.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!
> 
> CC



FWIW, after some trial and error I have discovered I would rather eat real egg whites and toss the yolks than eat Egg Beaters.  But I haven't yet tried those "Simply Whites" that they sell.  Let me know if they are any good.

*Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or Dopey?*

Today.... a bit Dopey.  I have a case of the "dropsies" and I have dropped an entire bowl of fruit salad and almost dropped a bowl of cauliflower (lost about half of it).  I had to look at a package 3 times to remember how long to cook something.  

But also Happy.  I skipped my run this morning due to a bit of knee pain, foggy weather (poor excuse in my book), and sheer laziness!  But I pulled through and hit the treadmill at about 2pm for a full hour of speed intervals!  I am very proud of myself... it was hot too!  Even with the AC on in my bedroom, I was DRIPPING when I was done... but a quick dip in the very cool pool took care of that!  I am primarily an AM exerciser, so I was proud that I had the motivation, even on a hot day, to pull through for an afternoon workout.


Happy Saturday all!  First of all, you probably won't hear from me tomorrow.  It is DH's birthday and we have a full day planned.  And we are planning a CHOCOLATE themed day!!  It will be hard, but I can get through it without going hog-wild I hope!

Breakfast is chocolate brioche (homemade by DD), chocolate-covered strawberries (also homemade by DD), cocoa, and coffee.

Lunch will be out at a local buffet place... it is one of those "mixed" buffet places with plenty for everyone to choose from... Italian, Chinese, American, salads, fruit, etc, etc.  I've eaten there before and I know I can be reasonably good.

Movie in the afternoon.... mmmmm popcorn!!  Hardest part of the day to resist.

I am not planning a formal "dinner" because after lunch buffet and movie popcorn, we probably won't be too hungry.

Birthday cake is a chocolate dump cake made with chocolate cake, chocolate pudding, Cool Whip, and chopped-up candy bars (in this case Peppermint patties, 3 Musketeer, peanut butter cups, and Carmel bars)!!  I made this for DH MANY, MANY years ago (about 1987) and he loved it and I had forgotten about it until now.  But I am making a very small one this time.... just enough for us each to have a serving tomorrow and maybe one serving leftover for DH for Monday.  I WILL NOT have that leftover sitting and calling my name all week!!

Gotta run and put his gift basket together!  Lots and lots of chocolates plus a gift card for Sunglasses Hut (his favorites recently broke).  


See you all on Monday!.............P


----------



## mikamah

Happy saturday all.  I'm back to sleepy, and didn't do my compresses last night, but am going to do them right after I post and hit the sack.  My yard sale was sooooo much more successful than I ever thought it would be.  I had a ton of stuff in the basement, but by the time people started coming 50 min before start time, I didn't even have it all out yet, so I continued to set up and people shopped.  It was the joke that it was the dollar store because when people asked I mostly said a dollar.  We made 190 dollars!!  I was thrilled.  I would have been happy to be near 100.  It was a busy day, and a lot of work and now it's all packed up on the porch waiting for big brother/big sister to pick up.  My basement hasn't looked this empty in the 6 years I've been here.  I still have many bags and boxes of mostly clothes to sort out, and will do that over the fall, and want to organize and buy shelving to go around the basement for all the junk, and eventually have a little play area in the center, which has always stayed dry, even the mothers day we got 12 inches of rain.   I had baked cookies to sell with lemonade, so did have a few today, and we got pizza after the sale with some friends who came and sold some stuff too.  The michael and his friend played while I cleand up and we went to his friends house for a swim.  And tonight we saw Despicable me, and I ate more of his popcorn than I planned.  So a very busy day, but good day.  Tomorrow should be a relaxing day.  We may go to Lexington and ride the bike trail they have there.  I've never been to it, but have heard it's nice.  

Maria- Glad you all survived the sleepover.  I bet your son will crash early tonight. 

Lindsay- laughed out loud at the bipolar dwarf image.  Hang in there.  The heat has been brutal.  It might cool off here for a couple days, so hopefully it will in PA too. 

Taryn- Whoo hoo!! No more Roz!!!  Hang in there girlfriend.  Hope you had a nice, relaxing swim with the kiddos. 

Pamela- Your husbands chocolate birthday sounds fabulous.  I love the dump cake idea, it's like a trifle we make, but have only made it with heath bars, not so many different candy bars.  Yummy.  You are so smart to make just enough to not over do it.  Another reason you are so successful.

Rose-Happy birthday to your son, and to you on the day you became a mom.  You do have lots going on, and are doing so well not giving in to those emotoins and eating through them.  Sorry the house did not work out, but it sounds like you're good with it.  A running cruise?  What is that exactly?  
A huge congratulations on your run today, though it was not fun, you did more than a half marathon, even though you walked at the end, but that is proof you can do it, and will rock the wine and dine!!  The heat is not easy, and you are doing so well with the running.  Awesome!!!

Zoesmama- Congrats on your great loss this week!!!

Lisa-Hugs on your gain, but like taryn said, sounds like some fluid on board.  Hope work was quick and painless and you're relaxing at home by now.  Just 2 more days til vacation!!!  Whoo hoo!!

I know I"m forgetting people, but I am ready for my cool eye compresses now.  

Sweet dreams to all.


----------



## jbm02

pjlla said:


> And we are SO happy to have you as our coach!
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds.... TERRIBLE   but effective!  Do you do them in sets or what?  I'd love to incorporate something like that in my home workouts for the remainder of the summer.
> 
> See you all on Monday!.............P



Pam, it's kind of terrible when I'm doing it but a great feeling when it's done!!  We do it in segments of 20: 20 jumping jacks, 20 mountain climbers, 20 squat thrusts (the hardest one for me) 20 push ups, 20 (full) sit ups and a 100 second sprint.  Five times through.  Then we did 2 sets of short suicides (half the parking lot)  and 2 sets of long ones (full parking lot).  

I am back up .5   I may spend the entire session losing and gaining back the same .5!!  But if I figure out a way to break this plateau and start consistently losing again (next session?? I hope!!) it will be worth it!!  But it's frustrating right now.

..off for my morning run.  It's already pretty humid here today so I think I am going to just stay at the Y.  Have a great day everyone!
Jude


----------



## Worfiedoodles

QOTD: 7/25 It's Christmas in July! What are you looking forward to for Christmas/Winter Holidays 2010?

I'm looking forward to seeing my dad again, and feeling the strongest I ever have going into a holiday season. I will be at my lowest weight in years (heck, I already am but expect to me so much lower by December), and I will be so used to 10M runs, the one I do on Christmas Eve will be easy (yep, I've already moved my LR that week because I know I'm not going to get up and run 10M on Christmas Day!) 

I overate yesterday and I feel blah. I wish I could stay home tomorrow, I just feel like I need a day to recover and I'm not going to get it with the scary in-laws coming. I'm going to apologize right now -- I'm going to get to the replies from yesterday and today as I can, but it will probably be tomorrow before I catch up. I know there are some awesome posters who will be chatting with everyone, you won't even miss me! 

Hang in there everyone, we can make it through the weekend!

Maria


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Chi running by Danny Dreyer. Mike swears by it.
> Good afternoon! Today is my DS's 19th birthday. I am missing him a bit today, but he will be here on Wednesday for 2.5 weeks.
> 
> Today I hit a milestone, I FINALLY weigh less than Mike. Yes, I just said I finally weigh less than my 6'3" husband. We did our long run today, and I must say it was a miserable experience. At one point I was crying and just wanted to sit on the side of the road and wait for him to come get me.


Thanks, I need to check that out. I just run.  You know?  Don't know anything about mechanics.  If I want to amp up my mileage, I need to know.  Congrats on weighing less than Mike!  That is really something to be proud of, and I'm sure it was a huge milestone.  And sorry about the run.  Be proud you finished, glad it's over, and know that cooler days will eventually be on the way!  Glad you came to a decision on the house, and I hope you have peace about it all.  Happy late BD to DS!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Saturday QOTD: When you eat throughout the day, do you try to combine protein and carbs (or carbs and dairy, etc.) at specific meals and snacks, do you try to eat well-rounded as the day goes by but eat what you want when you want it, or do you just eat what you want when you want it and see what happens?


Timely question.  I have been thinking about food combinations for weight loss, etc.  I came across an article on how important it is to have protein with every meal.  I need to start thinking about it.  Honestly, I have been trying just make sure I get in 4 fruits and veggies, a little dairy, easy on the carbs, and 1200 calories.  That's about it.  



cclovesdis said:


> I have been reading, but every time I try to reply, my message goes "poof."  It just happened, so I am going to reply to the QOTD and call it a night with Dis.


Wondered where you had been, hon!  Thanks for stopping in!  I was getting worried!



pjlla said:


> I believe that "Zone" diet that was popular a few years ago was big on food combining.  And DH is currently reading "The pH Miracle" (all about how your body needs to stay at a certain alkalinity and most of us are way too acid) and that talks a LOT about combining (and not combining) certain food categories.



Happy Birthday to DH!  I love the chocolate themed day!  I know you will have a wonderful day, and I love that your kids were involved!  Those reads sound interesting!  AND GREAT JOB ON THE HOT WORKOUT GIRL!



mikamah said:


> We made 190 dollars!!  I was thrilled.  I would have been happy to be near 100. Hang in there girlfriend.  Hope you had a nice, relaxing swim with the kiddos.



  That'll buy a lot of Dole Whips!    no, wait, make that fruit cups!  

Well, about that swim.......

So after I posted, I felt really, really tired. Called DH, told him I was going to rest for 15 minutes then come on.  Crawled into the recliner, and felt really, really dizzy and hot.  Slept for 45 min. until dog barked at something.  Got up, and really thought I was going to pass out.  Sweating, lightheaded.  STUPIDLY, I got into the car, drove to MIL and FIL's house, thinking the whole time about pulling over because I was so light headed.   They had cooked burgers, they were very thin, I ate one pattie, some cantaloupe and lettuce and onions.  Started to feel a bit better.  Drank 2 glasses of water.  Then, like Dopey, I ate 2 brownies.  They were very small, maybe1.5 inches square?  They were so good, I ate 1 more and drank some milk.  Went to their couch, still feeling odd.  Kids were taking a break from the pool playing with Nana, so I konked out again.  Slept on the couch from 7ish until 10:15.  They woke me up, they'd been back in the pool, had watermelon, all kinds of stuff.  I came home, piddled for an hour, went to sleep at midnight and got up at 6:30.  

I was so scared over the way I was feeling.  A couple of possibilities:  I had taken 2 doses of Midol over the course of the day to help with water weight, even though TOM was pretty much finally gone.  Maybe my body doesn't like diuretics?  I had only had about 500 calories, mostly watermelon, up to this point of the day?  Temp was 99 at 6pm yesterday, heat index of 106.  I wasn't outside that much, but we had to go outside to get to a bathroom during class (construction in the school and waxing floors), took the dog out, so in and out a lot?  Also, running on 4-5 hours sleep for the last 3 weeks.  I wonder if all that just combined.  

I feel much better this morning, not at all Dopey, so maybe the crash was what I needed. I am worried, because the first of August is **** for me, getting my room ready, starting school with a new batch of kiddos, etc.  Hopefully a schedule and packed meals will help me plan good food combos, I just worry about adequate rest and stress levels.  I need to remember that my goal should be health, not a fast track to looking like the girl on the Runner's World cover.

During the hour I was piddling, I looked up effects of not sleeping, sleep and weight loss, etc.  I was scared over how much I have needed sleep this weekend.  Found this interesting article, thought I would share.

http://www.glamour.com/magazine/2009/02/lose-weight-while-you-sleep


Another hot day.  Temps around 100, heat index 110.  Most of the week is supposed to be blazing! Trying to figure out the least amount of clothes to wear without being indecent!   Here's one alternative:
_"Heat, ma'am! it was so dreadful here, that I found there was nothing left for it but to take off my flesh and sit in my bones."_  ~Sydney Smith, Lady Holland's Memoir


Sorry for the novel.  I needed to put all this out there, because it holds me accountable.  And as a reminder to everyone to take care of yourselves!

Have a good one!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: We're going to WDW from Dec. 1-9 in celebration of my 40th b'day in 4 weeks! I will be in the best shape of my life and plan on enjoying every minute of the trip. We're still waiting on our waitlist for BCV or BWV which will be the best gift of all! 

Time to shower and get ready for church and get DD1 up to shower too! Going to be another hot one here today! AC will be cranking again later!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- lately I have not been paying attention to the actual food Im eating just how many pts they are.  I think it has to do with the fact that life has been a little busy lately.  I have not been planning out meals or really doing a big grocery store run.  I really need to get back into it.



Some days, it's all I can do to count the points, but life is a lot easier with planning meals and one big grocery trip a week, at least for us. It does take time to plan, though. I hope your life settles down soon so you can do the planning and enjoy it!



lisah0711 said:


> I'm not sure what happened with my weight this week.  My stomach and hips are smaller (just by pants fit) so it might be an inches for pounds thing or it could be stress not letting my body let the weight go.  I am just so mentally and physically tired I almost feel like I just can't worry about my health now, which is pretty stupid now that I just typed it out.   I think I will download some meditation podcasts for my trip.  Maybe I am just cranky because I have to go to work today.
> 
> I have been trying to add more protein to what I am eating.  I think it helps you to feel full longer and your body does need it. I never, ever have any problems getting all of my starch exchanges.  I try to eat well-rounded and hit all the exchanges -- last week's COW helped with that one.
> 
> Maria, I am glad that you survived the sleepover!



I hope you enjoy the packing, I actually find that fun, because the next step is leaving!  I think you are just very ready for a vacation, and you are exhausted from getting ready to go and trying to get all the work wrapped up. You have a lot on your mind, and you are tired. I do know the "I don't have time to worry about my health feeling", I get it once a year with a big crunch at work -- just ride it out and it will pass, do what you can when you can, and eventually you will be able to get back to what you want to do. I am like you -- I have to make a conscious effort to eat enough protein, the rest comes far too easily  The sleepover finally ended and we were all sort of whipped. We watched Tivo and ate junk the rest of the night. Yep, that's about 6 hours of nothing good can come from this...now I just have to get the house ready for the "out" laws, my 10M is not going to happen this week. I should be really eager to do 4 when I get up tomorrow...



my3princes said:


> We're waiting to board the ship.  I am pleased to report that I didn't gain while at disney.  My hopes for the cruise is more realistic



Fantastic job getting through Disney without a gain! I hope your cruise is incredible, I can't wait to hear all about it! 



Connie96 said:


> After reading "Master Your Metabolism" a few months ago, I did start paying more attention to the make up of each meal and snack. I think it does help to balance each meal rather than over the day. I don't always do it that way, but I think I do feel better when I do.



Yep, I read the same book and that's what got me started with the protein awareness! 



Zoesmama03 said:


> I'm getting into menu planning to try to keep the budget low so I can afford to eat all the fresh fruit and veggies we love.  I always find I end up swapping days but I guess the key point is you buy only groceries you need this way and if planned right should all be healthy right?



Yes, if you only buy what you intend to eat, I don't think it matters which day of the week you eat it! 



tigger813 said:


> It just started last week and they show repeats all the time. It's an interesting story line right now. The Zoe character is away at college so unsure if she'll be in the show at all this season.
> 
> DH is a big SciFi geek! We watch a lot of shows like that such as Dr. Who, which we are watching right now. The girls really love it too! Eureka is intense and funny at the same time.



We're catching up on our Tivo'd Eureka, we should get to Friday's episode this afternoon. At least, I hope so. I am psyched they added James Callis to the cast, I loved him in BSG! Guess I'm a big sci fi geek, too! 



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--I try to have protein at every meal as well as after strength training. I also try to have a "healthy" fat at lunch and dinner. I also try to make sure I am getting foods with potassium and magnesium in them each day. I think since becoming a vegetarian, I have had to make the decision to think a little bit more about my choices to make sure I am getting enough protein.
> 
> Good afternoon! Today is my DS's 19th birthday. I am missing him a bit today, but he will be here on Wednesday for 2.5 weeks.
> 
> Today I hit a milestone, I FINALLY weigh less than Mike. Yes, I just said I finally weigh less than my 6'3" husband.



It sounds like your meals are extremely well-rounded and you put a lot of thought into your nutrition!  Happy Belated Birthday to ds, I know it was hard to have it without him  I am still working on weighing less than my dh. I will be out of my mind with joy on that day  Sounds like this was not the house for you. I'm sure you will think about it and decide if you want to look again. I only have one thought about how you are feeling during the long runs -- are you sure you are getting enough energy while you are running? And by that I mean are you using enough Gu or Bloks or whatever it is you use to fuel as you go? It makes a tremendous difference to me in how I feel if I eat too few bloks -- and my husband uses a lot more than I do -- another trick he uses, he has a Gu before he starts. That might help you start with a burst you can just keep going...just a thought 



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I AM DONE!!! Everything submitted, last class done!!!



Congratulations! When I was in grad school between years, I took a class in the Civil War. We had to watch the Ken Burns documentary and then write papers on it. This is my least favorite period in American history, and it was the only thing dragging my summer down. I am so glad you are finished, and now you can relax for a minute and be happy you did it! 



tigger813 said:


> i hope to get in a walk tomorrow and then kicking it into high gear all week! hoping i can shed the extra 8 pounds i've gained quickly and painlessly!
> 
> dh ordered my parents and our girls' park tickets today.



I hope you are able to walk and if you find a way to shed 8 lbs quickly and painlessly -- we will all listen with rapt attention! Sounds great!  You have a fantastic attitude -- and those park tickets are just going to make you even more motivated! 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: It's funny that you asked that question because in the last few days I have been adding more protein to my diet so that I have a serving at all 3 meals. I love my oatmeal in the morning, but I think I'm going to start alternating oatmeal with an egg white sandwich. Now, I just need to buy egg whites. I've been using a whole egg, but would rather just use the whites.



Is the protein helping you feel more full? It also helps with building muscle, so tons of benefits! 



pjlla said:


> And we are SO happy to have you as our coach!
> 
> I've tried hard for about the past year or so to be eating what I consider "well rounded" meals... protein, veggies and maybe some complex carbs (sweet potato, brown rice, whole wheat pasta) and some lowfat dairy.  I don't usually have much protein for snacks however.
> 
> You know what... you can find all kinds of health/diet books that talk about what you should and should be eating together.  I believe that "Zone" diet that was popular a few years ago was big on food combining.  And DH is currently reading "The pH Miracle" (all about how your body needs to stay at a certain alkalinity and most of us are way too acid) and that talks a LOT about combining (and not combining) certain food categories.
> 
> I try to stick with the basics of what I consider "normal" healthy eating and I try to review my food journal every few days to be sure I am getting enough of the essentials (4-5 veggie servings, 2-3 fruit servings, low fat dairy for the calcium, lean protein).  If I see I have been lacking somewhere (usually dairy or fruit) I try to bump it up a bit and incorporate some new "normals" into my day.
> 
> GREAT question!
> 
> I think I know the answer to your questions (at least two of them), but I am not brave enough to risk looking stupid here.  I am going to Google it and I promise to be honest and let you know if I was right.
> 
> *Friday QOTD: Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to lose weight we go! Which dwarf are you feeling like today -- Happy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Doc, Bashful, Grumpy, or Dopey?*
> 
> Today.... a bit Dopey.  I have a case of the "dropsies" and I have dropped an entire bowl of fruit salad and almost dropped a bowl of cauliflower (lost about half of it).  I had to look at a package 3 times to remember how long to cook something.
> 
> But also Happy.  I skipped my run this morning due to a bit of knee pain, foggy weather (poor excuse in my book), and sheer laziness!  But I pulled through and hit the treadmill at about 2pm for a full hour of speed intervals!  I am very proud of myself... it was hot too!  Even with the AC on in my bedroom, I was DRIPPING when I was done... but a quick dip in the very cool pool took care of that!  I am primarily an AM exerciser, so I was proud that I had the motivation, even on a hot day, to pull through for an afternoon workout.



Chocolate-themed day? What a lucky spouse you have!  Glad to be coaching, after today it will be much easier when I'm done dealing with dh's pesky relatives. I threw out the other Constitution questions just to see what people would say. They are related...but I know it's a bit obscure if you don't study Revolutionary History. I don't think you need to worry about looking stupid, it's not like every school child is taught all three! Great job with the speed intervals! Afternoon workouts are a major accomplishment for me as well, I know how hard it is when you are not used to it! 



mikamah said:


> My yard sale was sooooo much more successful than I ever thought it would be. So a very busy day, but good day.  Tomorrow should be a relaxing day.  We may go to Lexington and ride the bike trail they have there.  I've never been to it, but have heard it's nice.



Wow! You had such a positive day! And now you can relax and enjoy the beautiful weather with a bike ride...Have a wonderful time! 



jbm02 said:


> I am back up .5   I may spend the entire session losing and gaining back the same .5!!  But if I figure out a way to break this plateau and start consistently losing again (next session?? I hope!!) it will be worth it!!  But it's frustrating right now.



I have had BL's like that (heck, I'm losing and gaining the same weight this one, too...), but you will have a breakthrough. You might want to shake up your calories -- more some days fewer others -- and your exercise, and see what happens. Sometimes that will cause a "jolt". 

Ok, dh is taking over the computer to do church finances. He's the Finance Secretary and every weekend he's writing paychecks and paying their bills...

Maria


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> Mommyof2Pirates--loved your take on the dwarves. I'll see if I have any pictures I can live with posting of us in the costumes. I really don't like how I looked last year. I will tell you a couple of things I did--I bought cheap straw hats and painted them with high gloss craft paint so they would look like plastic. I also bought some trim at the fabric store for the bands and threaded lacing throught the rims. For Woody's shirt we took a yellow t-shirt and drew the red lined pattern on it. I found some cow print fabric and made a vest for DH, and whatever those things are that Jessie wheres on her pants. I wore a white shirt and made a collar to pin on it and some cuffs. Pretty simple. I used coupons for all the fabric and it ended up being much cheaper than buying a costume and I thought we looked pretty good! I also painted a wooden star and painted buttons which we glued backings to and pinned on. I felt like we got more attention because our costumes were "handmade".
> *Wow rose that sounds great.  I would have never thought of some of those ideas.  If you dont want to share the pic dont worry about it I understand. Thanks for giving me the details*
> 
> Today I hit a milestone, I FINALLY weigh less than Mike. Yes, I just said I finally weigh less than my 6'3" husband. FWIW, I have a bigger wrist than him. Yes, he is small framed and I am large framed. He also does not have any girl parts and he is very thin, which I am grateful for, because he fights high cholesterol/ high bp, and as long as he stays within 5-10 pounds of his current weight, he is able to stay off medication. Mike was more excited than I was this morning, I think because it was 5:30, I was still exhausted and I didn't want to get up. He said, I thought you'd be so happy to finally be below me, and I said I will be, in a few hours.
> 
> *Great Job, Thats exciting*
> 
> We did our long run today, and I must say it was a miserable experience. At one point I was crying and just wanted to sit on the side of the road and wait for him to come get me. It was 76 at 6:15 when we started and 86 at 9:15 when we finished. Who knows what the humidity was. We ran about 8.5 miles and I just hit the wall. We ended up walk/running the next few and finished the run part at 11.2 miles. With the walking and running at the end we went 13.6. We both drank a bottle of water and shared a bottle of gatorade and were both still down 2 pounds each when we got home. It is time for the heat to break. I'm not complaining, but enough already. Mike has been outside doing yard work, I on the other hand have been inside doing nothing! I think he's crazy, but he likes the heat.
> 
> *Sorry the run felt so horrible, at least you finished and its done.  Great job on not quiting.*
> 
> I think we have decided to pass on this house. I'm going to send the agent a gift card because she has been so patient. It's not the right house--though in our heads we tried hard to make it be, and I'm not even sure it's the right time. Now Mike is looking into a running cruise with all the money we will save from not moving. Not sure how I feel about that.



I always say that if you have to convince yourself that its the right thing to do its probably not.  Good job taking your time with the decision and really doing whats right for you guys.  I never heard of a running cruise before.  Sounds interesting although I think if I ever do a cruise I would choose the relaxing one. 



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I AM DONE!!! Everything submitted, last class done!!!    DH just called, and wants me to join him and the girls at MIL's pool.    Really want a nap more than anything!  I guess I'll be good and go!  So far, so good on food.  Hope I can keep it that way!



For the class being done and you can enjoy one more week before heading back to school.




mikamah said:


> Happy saturday all.  I'm back to sleepy, and didn't do my compresses last night, but am going to do them right after I post and hit the sack.  My yard sale was sooooo much more successful than I ever thought it would be.  I had a ton of stuff in the basement, but by the time people started coming 50 min before start time, I didn't even have it all out yet, so I continued to set up and people shopped.  It was the joke that it was the dollar store because when people asked I mostly said a dollar.  We made 190 dollars!!  I was thrilled.  I would have been happy to be near 100.  It was a busy day, and a lot of work and now it's all packed up on the porch waiting for big brother/big sister to pick up.  My basement hasn't looked this empty in the 6 years I've been here.  I still have many bags and boxes of mostly clothes to sort out, and will do that over the fall, and want to organize and buy shelving to go around the basement for all the junk, and eventually have a little play area in the center, which has always stayed dry, even the mothers day we got 12 inches of rain.   I had baked cookies to sell with lemonade, so did have a few today, and we got pizza after the sale with some friends who came and sold some stuff too.  The michael and his friend played while I cleand up and we went to his friends house for a swim.  And tonight we saw Despicable me, and I ate more of his popcorn than I planned.  So a very busy day, but good day.  Tomorrow should be a relaxing day.  We may go to Lexington and ride the bike trail they have there.  I've never been to it, but have heard it's nice.



Wow awesome job at the yard sale.  We had one in the spring and kept laughing because everyone would ask the price and we would say a dollar, a dollar, etc.  We said we should post a big sign...everything $1.  We just wanted to get rid of stuff.  Hope you have a great ride to day if thats what you decide to do.




flipflopmom said:


> So after I posted, I felt really, really tired. Called DH, told him I was going to rest for 15 minutes then come on.  Crawled into the recliner, and felt really, really dizzy and hot.  Slept for 45 min. until dog barked at something.  Got up, and really thought I was going to pass out.  Sweating, lightheaded.  STUPIDLY, I got into the car, drove to MIL and FIL's house, thinking the whole time about pulling over because I was so light headed.   They had cooked burgers, they were very thin, I ate one pattie, some cantaloupe and lettuce and onions.  Started to feel a bit better.  Drank 2 glasses of water.  Then, like Dopey, I ate 2 brownies.  They were very small, maybe1.5 inches square?  They were so good, I ate 1 more and drank some milk.  Went to their couch, still feeling odd.  Kids were taking a break from the pool playing with Nana, so I konked out again.  Slept on the couch from 7ish until 10:15.  They woke me up, they'd been back in the pool, had watermelon, all kinds of stuff.  I came home, piddled for an hour, went to sleep at midnight and got up at 6:30.
> 
> I was so scared over the way I was feeling.  A couple of possibilities:  I had taken 2 doses of Midol over the course of the day to help with water weight, even though TOM was pretty much finally gone.  Maybe my body doesn't like diuretics?  I had only had about 500 calories, mostly watermelon, up to this point of the day?  Temp was 99 at 6pm yesterday, heat index of 106.  I wasn't outside that much, but we had to go outside to get to a bathroom during class (construction in the school and waxing floors), took the dog out, so in and out a lot?  Also, running on 4-5 hours sleep for the last 3 weeks.  I wonder if all that just combined.
> 
> I feel much better this morning, not at all Dopey, so maybe the crash was what I needed. I am worried, because the first of August is **** for me, getting my room ready, starting school with a new batch of kiddos, etc.  Hopefully a schedule and packed meals will help me plan good food combos, I just worry about adequate rest and stress levels.  I need to remember that my goal should be health, not a fast track to looking like the girl on the Runner's World cover.



Taryn is sounds like you could have been getting hypoglycemic too.  Make sure with those low calories you are eating that you have small snacks in between meals.  If you go to long with out eating your sugar may be dropping which makes you dizzy, shaky, lightheaded, nauseous, etc.
Just a suggestion.  Glad your feeling better today.


QOTD- I look forward to watching my kids the most.  They just have such a great time during the holiday season.  We have so many traditions and its great now doing them with my own family.  We also like in the city of bethlehem so its a big christmas city during the holiday.  Lots of fun stuff to do.

Yesterday my in laws cancelled on us so after the kids race we went swimming at my cousins pool.  We swam for 3 hours straight.  It was a great way to exercise without dying in this heat.  Then we went with my parents to a place called rascals.  Its a resturant and play center.  They have all kinds of games and ball pits, bumper cars, rock climbing wall.  We had a great time.  The kids loved it.  We had dinner there too which I have to admit I did not do a great job with the choices.  

Today we are off to a friends bday party.  I am hoping to be able to control my eating but with PMS here its been tough.  Either way tomorrows a new day.

Have a great sunday!!!!!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> My yard sale was sooooo much more successful than I ever thought it would be.   We made 190 dollars!!
> 
> 
> Pamela- Your husbands chocolate birthday sounds fabulous.  I love the dump cake idea, it's like a trifle we make, but have only made it with heath bars, not so many different candy bars.  Yummy.  You are so smart to make just enough to not over do it.  Another reason you are so successful.
> 
> I know I"m forgetting people, but I am ready for my cool eye compresses now.
> 
> Sweet dreams to all.



Glad you had yard sale success.  I wish we lived in a better yardsale area, but we are so far out in the boondocks that people won't drive that far.  

Thanks for your kind words.  I hope he enjoys his chocolate day!  Last year is was a pizza themed day.  Anyhow, I plan on skipping the chocolate brioche for breakfast.  I already had scrambled egg whites with broccoli and about a half liter of water.  I will have one of my homemade "breakfast cookies" and my morning hot drink with the family when they are having the chocolate brioche and such (although I do plan to have one chocolate covered strawberry!).

The lunch buffet will be a bit challenging, but do-able.... just need to skip the fried stuff and things like crab rangoon and pizza and stick to the stir fries (they do them up fresh for you), and salads.

Movie popcorn will be my biggest splurge of the day.  I think I will bring along a small paper lunch sack, fill it half way, and when it is gone, I am done.  Otherwise my hand just keeps going back to the bucket (and back and back and back)....

I am taking the day off from exercise (planned), but hopefully will get in a walk at the mall or something like that.  



jbm02 said:


> Pam, it's kind of terrible when I'm doing it but a great feeling when it's done!!  We do it in segments of 20: 20 jumping jacks, 20 mountain climbers, 20 squat thrusts (the hardest one for me) 20 push ups, 20 (full) sit ups and a 100 second sprint.  Five times through.  Then we did 2 sets of short suicides (half the parking lot)  and 2 sets of long ones (full parking lot).
> 
> I am back up .5   I may spend the entire session losing and gaining back the same .5!!  But if I figure out a way to break this plateau and start consistently losing again (next session?? I hope!!) it will be worth it!!  But it's frustrating right now.
> 
> ..off for my morning run.  It's already pretty humid here today so I think I am going to just stay at the Y.  Have a great day everyone!
> Jude



Don't forget you are building lots of muscle with those intense workouts, so that might be a reason for lack of weight loss on the scale.

The sets of 20 are exactly what I was thinking.  I am going to write up a plan for a workout like this for my vacation in a few weeks.  It will be a lot easier than taking along my handweights and such, like I did last year.  I will alternate between run days (Sun, Tues, Thurs) and boot camp type workout (Mon, Wed, Fri).  Saturday I will skip, because it will be "pack up and move out" day.  Anyhow, that way I can plan some great workouts without having to bring along a lot of "stuff".... just shorts, t-shirts, and my running shoes!

Thanks for the inspiration.



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: 7/25 It's Christmas in July! What are you looking forward to for Christmas/Winter Holidays 2010?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing my dad again, and feeling the strongest I ever have going into a holiday season. I will be at my lowest weight in years (heck, I already am but expect to me so much lower by December), and I will be so used to 10M runs, the one I do on Christmas Eve will be easy (yep, I've already moved my LR that week because I know I'm not going to get up and run 10M on Christmas Day!)
> 
> Maria



You are already planning your exercise for December??? WOW... I am barely able to process what I am doing this week and next!  

Anyhow, to answer the QOTD..... I plan to be FIRMLY at my goal weight at Christmas time and that will be my inspiration to not gain the usual 5 pounds of holiday eating weight!!  Other than that I just look forward to the usual Christmas stuff.... time with family, a bit of time off from the "routine"... things like that.


Well... DD has the brioche underway in the kitchen and it sounds like DS has already begun a Lego building project.  We will bring DH breakfast in bed about 9 am.  

The day is getting warmer and more humid quickly... already everything I touch feels damp and sticky.... ICK.  Time to shut the windows and turn on the AC .... I can't even IMAGINE what this month's electric bill is going to look like... I am truly thinking we are heading for a record high bill for us   Wish we could afford to go solar.

I hope everyone has a super summer Sunday!  Enjoy the sun, enjoy your activities for the day, whatever you have planned.  Eat well and healthy.  See you all tomorrow..................P


----------



## donac

Good SUnday morning everyone.  I had a long post done this morning and my internet cut off on me.  

Been to church and I am off to do some errands.  Going to a farm market nearby, then Bath and Body works for their soap sale and then home.  it is supposed to be cooler (low 90's vs high 90's) so maybe I can get somethings done today. 

Pampering 

Everyone seems to be running around.  We need to take time to breath.  Today sit for 5 minutes.  Slowly breath in and slowly breath out.  Try to make in the same length as out.  Concentrate and slowly say "Breath in  Breath out"

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Hope that everyone gets to enjoy a nice, relaxing Sunday!  

*Rose,* glad to hear that you decided to give up on the house thing.  We've had more real estate deals go south on us that I can count -- one thing that we have learned is that it always works out for the best.  If you aren't excited now at the beginning, when you are supposed to be really excited, you sure wouldn't be excited once you were in there and dealing with all the day to day stuff.  It will all work out for you and Mike one way or another!  



flipflopmom said:


> Well, I AM DONE!!! Everything submitted, last class done!!!    DH just called, and wants me to join him and the girls at MIL's pool.    Really want a nap more than anything!  I guess I'll be good and go!  So far, so good on food.  Hope I can keep it that way!



 Woo! Hoo!  No more class!   



cclovesdis said:


> I have been reading, but every time I try to reply, my message goes "poof."  It just happened, so I am going to reply to the QOTD and call it a night with Dis.



I think the Dis logs you out faster than it used to so while you are answering long quotes you get logged out.  I've been copying my mega reply before submitting and then I can just paste if it gets "lost."  

*pjlla,* enjoy your birthday celebrations for your DH!  

*mikamah,* glad that your yard sale was a huge success!  



jbm02 said:


> I am back up .5   I may spend the entire session losing and gaining back the same .5!!  But if I figure out a way to break this plateau and start consistently losing again (next session?? I hope!!) it will be worth it!!  But it's frustrating right now.



Maybe I don't want to know the answer to this, but what is a suicide? 

Jude, I spent one whole challenge being a maintainer last spring.  But every year I end it smaller than when I started.  After years and years of gaining, I feel that is an accomplishment!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: 7/25 It's Christmas in July! What are you looking forward to for Christmas/Winter Holidays 2010?



Yay!  Christmas in July!    I am looking forward to having our Christmas tree up with all of our ornaments.  We didn't put up a tree last year since we were gone at Christmas.  It will be nice to just have a quiet Christmas at home.  

And for those of you who want to add to that Christmas in July feeling, subsonicradio turned on the Disney Christmas music station for the month of July in case you want to hear some Disney Christmas music.  

Enjoy your day, Maria!    I am so impressed that you already have your training planned out through the end of the year.  

*Taryn,* love your quote about the heat!  

Today is packing day.  I decided to just wash what we need and leave the rest of the laundry for when we get back.  Maybe the laundry fairies will come and take care of it while we are gone.  

Everything else is going to wait until we return.  I have a little bit to do at work tomorrow and then I am going to take my little family and park their behinds on the beach until everyone is rested and ready for a new school year.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> *pjlla,* enjoy your birthday celebrations for your DH!
> 
> 
> Today is packing day.  I decided to just wash what we need and leave the rest of the laundry for when we get back. * Maybe the laundry fairies will come and take care of it while we are gone.*
> 
> Have a great day all!



Wish I could be your laundry fairy!!  That is one household chore I don't mind too much (it sure beats washing floors and cleaning toilets!).

So far so good with the chocolate.  I had a cup of coffee instead of my usual morning hot beverage, so one point saved there for later.  I had four small chocolate covered strawberries.... they were unbelievably good.  DD certainly didn't get her cooking talents from me!  Counting them for one points, plus my egg whites (1 pt), broccoli (0 pt), and two breakfast cookies (2 pt)... so just 4 points for breakfast... pretty close to my normal.  Plenty of points left for lunch, popcorn, and dump cake later.  Plus I've still got about 30 of my 35 flex points for this week coming... so even if I use them all today, it's still good!

Gotta to make the cake and then hit the shower.  We leave for lunch at noon. I'll keep you all in mind while eyeing the buffet later.... be sure to be sending me HEALTHY vibes!..................P


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> Sounds like an interesting book.  Worth a read?



I thought so. She talks a lot about choosing natural and organic foods, staying away from artificial sweeteners, preservatives and such. She also talks about the importance of meal timing and getting plenty of sleep. It's all about how our foods and behaviors affect the function of our hormones and how those hormones balance to make up our metabolism.



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: 7/25 It's Christmas in July! What are you looking forward to for Christmas/Winter Holidays 2010?



Well, if all goes according to plan, my folks should be moving into their new house about then, so it'll be nice to have our Christmas get-together in the new house. And, of course, DD should have a pretty good grasp of Santa Claus and even have a pretty good idea of what she really wants for Christmas. So, it'll be fun to see how this Christmas is different than last year.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Jumping in to say hi to everybody.
Last week was very tense, as the job from the previous week had originally said they'd narrow down to their top choice and do reference checks then the job offer.  Well, Tuesday afternoon I got the message they wanted my references, so Wed I emailed them, and now I'm just waiting to hear.  
I'm happy to say that I still did my planned running on Tuesday and soccer Wed and did NOT go to McDonalds for a stress meal.
Ended up with a 1.1lb loss this week 

Thanks Kathy for coaching last week.  Great questions, sorry I was just too distracted to answer anything.
Thanks Maria for coaching this week!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Kathy--sounds like you had a great day yesterday. So glad the yard sale went so well!

I just glanced at the running cruise stuff he had pulled up and I think it's a cruise where you have runs/short races at each port of call. He read about it on the events board I think. I am not very good at sitting still--which is part of the reason we have never gone on a cruise. 

Jude--I am always up after a big workout. I think my body holds onto fluids and fuel. It was frustrating at first, but now I expect it. I've debated boot camp, but I don't think I'm tough enough! I'm very impressed that you did that and a run on the same day last week!

QOTD--Looking forward to having DS for a month. Looking forward to what has become our annual family vacation at Disney--though we only have a 3 day reservation right now and a waitlist for the rest. I'll be glad when that is straightened out! At least we have the 23, 24, and 25 at BWV.

Maria--I thought I was a planner when I scheduled my workouts two to three weeks in advance. Very impressive to realize you have to get a run in on Christmas Eve! And you will definitely be used to the 10m by then.

Thanks for the suggestions about more fuel during the long run! Mike said I was being very stubborn and cranky yesterday--waited too long to take the Gu, because I was hot and tired, didn't want to take the second endurolyte, waited too long to start drinking the gatorade--I was starting to get a few cramps. Anyhow, I eat a banana before we run, so the new plan is a banana and endurolyte at home, gu every 45 min, endurolyes every hour and gatorade during out cool down. I did feel better for a little bit after the Gu (even as nasty as it tastes--I like chocolate, and we only had a lemon at home) so maybe more fuel will help. It is definitely worth a try. I checked the forecast for next weekend and fingers crossed, I think its' going to be a little better!!

Taryn--hope you are feeling better. Make sure you are getting enough to eat.

Hi Dona! Hope you are enjoying your quiet house and are doing ok.

Lisa--Have a great vacation! Thanks for the comments about the house. We were really working hard to talk ourselves into this--not really the best way to make a decision about spending that much money!

Pamela--sounds like you have a very good plan for today! Hope your DH has a great birthday! Would you mind sharing the version of the small cake? I need to make DS a cake this week and it sounds like something he would love!

Hope everyone is having a great day! My sisters are getting excited about the Princess. We are all pretty competitive so that is really motivating everyone. I am actually starting to look forward to it. Right after I brought it up, all I could thinks was--oh no, what have I done. Who would have thought that 13 miles and a mouse would bring us all back together.

I am having a pretty lazy day. Need to do some laundry and go to the grocery. It's really hot--again--so we are enjoying the air conditioner. The temp in our pool yesterday was 90--I asked Mike how much ice it would take to cool it off and he just looked at me funny and said a lot. Guess that wasn't one of my better ideas.

Have a great afternoon.

Dona--I didn't see your post. Yea for no stress eating! I hope things work out with the job and I hope you hear soon! Waiting is soooo hard.


----------



## tigger813

OK, so now time to state my goal for the next week (several weeks)!

I will only drink alcohol on Friday nights until my birthday weekend (in just under 4 weeks)! I will walk 6-10 miles a day M-F including or plus my morning walk! I will drink 90-120 oz of water a day, 1 can of soda a day and count my calories. I will also have my protein water daily!

My parents leave Wednesday morning though since I will be home tomorrow all day I will get in 4-6 miles then. Tuesday morning I will walk and then give a massage and then come home and get in my workouts. I will also try and do at least 1-2 miles on the elliptical each day and start training for my 5K and 1/2 marathons in the fall!

There I have said it so therefore I feel bound to it!

I feel so fortunate to have found this group! I couldn't go a day without checking in here and reading the messages from all the amazing people we have here! Thanks for sharing your journey with me! I feel a new found sense of dedication now that I have had some significant gains over the past 3 weeks! 8 pounds gained is something I never thought I would see again! I know that I can get that weight off again since I lost 40 to begin with! 



TIGGER IS BACK!


----------



## jenanderson

Hello Everyone!  We are still on vacation in South Dakota but we are having a lazy afternoon and I have an internet signal so I thought I would check in.

Diet:  Not going so great.  We are eating things I normally do not eat.  I am trying to limit some of it but have actually had ice cream, hamburgers and other treats that are not good.  We had ice cream on a super hot day after hiking miles though the desert like conditions so I am not going to think twice about it.  

Exercise:  Getting a lot of it.  Have hiked miles and miles through the state parks.  Yesterday we hiked to the top of a mountain...over 7 miles of hiking to a peak over 7300+ feet high.  It was amazing.

Scenery:  The Badlands and the Black Hills are beautiful.  If you ever get the chance to camp in the area, I would highly recommend it.

Here is the family when we reached the Badlands:





Hope everyone is doing great!  Thanks to Dona for keeping the COW running while I am gone and I will be back on Wednesday!

Jen


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Today we had a big Sunday dinner in honor of my sister's birthday this week. We just finished dinner and we ate A LOT. I made good choices, so I am okay with how I did. We still have dessert, though. Hopefully, I'll keep that to a minimum.

I'm going to try to reply to some of you. Hoping everything works!



pjlla said:


> FWIW, after some trial and error I have discovered I would rather eat real egg whites and toss the yolks than eat Egg Beaters.  But I haven't yet tried those "Simply Whites" that they sell.  Let me know if they are any good.



I don't really mind the Simply Whites, but I do prefer your approach. I just hesitate to only use the egg whites because I feel like it's wasting food.

I read an update about today's chocolate-themed day. Can't wait to hear more!



jbm02 said:


> Pam, it's kind of terrible when I'm doing it but a great feeling when it's done!!  We do it in segments of 20: 20 jumping jacks, 20 mountain climbers, 20 squat thrusts (the hardest one for me) 20 push ups, 20 (full) sit ups and a 100 second sprint.  Five times through.  Then we did 2 sets of short suicides (half the parking lot)  and 2 sets of long ones (full parking lot).



Woah. That's all I have to say. Of course, it's probably very, very effective. I might try doing one set on my own. Thanks for sharing!



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: 7/25 It's Christmas in July! What are you looking forward to for Christmas/Winter Holidays 2010?



We eat fried, stuffed squid (calamari tubes) for Christmas Eve dinner. It is a once a year meal and it is so good. We look forward to it every year. We were actually just talking about how much work it is to make. I honestly think that's part of what makes it so special. There's definitely a lot of love in the meal.



flipflopmom said:


> Wondered where you had been, hon!  Thanks for stopping in!  I was getting worried!



Ahh, thanks! Now, for you. I'm worried about you. How are you feeling today? Mommyof2pirates thought hypoglycemia as a possibility. Can't say I blame her. You had mentioned keeping an eye on the amount of carbs you are eating. I try to keep in mind the gyclemic index when I chose carbs. Also, I was on a prescription diuretic for a while. I had to go in for blood pressure checks because I was taking it. Another thought? Hope you felt great today!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Is the protein helping you feel more full? It also helps with building muscle, so tons of benefits!



You know, I really think it is the protein that's helping. Yesterday, I had 3 points for breakfast and it lasted for until lunch.

You reminded me to take measurements. I think I'm beginning to turn some fat into muscle. Definitely need to take measurements.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I always say that if you have to convince yourself that its the right thing to do its probably not.



What a great mentality! I really need to remember that. 



lisah0711 said:


> I think the Dis logs you out faster than it used to so while you are answering long quotes you get logged out.  I've been copying my mega reply before submitting and then I can just paste if it gets "lost."



Interestingly, I wasn’t even multi-quoting when my messages went “poof.” I did take your idea when I wrote up this message.



LuvBaloo said:


> Ended up with a 1.1lb loss this week



Way to go!



tigger813 said:


> OK, so now time to state my goal for the next week (several weeks)!
> 
> I will only drink alcohol on Friday nights until my birthday weekend (in just under 4 weeks)! I will walk 6-10 miles a day M-F including or plus my morning walk! I will drink 90-120 oz of water a day, 1 can of soda a day and count my calories. I will also have my protein water daily!
> 
> My parents leave Wednesday morning though since I will be home tomorrow all day I will get in 4-6 miles then. Tuesday morning I will walk and then give a massage and then come home and get in my workouts. I will also try and do at least 1-2 miles on the elliptical each day and start training for my 5K and 1/2 marathons in the fall!
> 
> There I have said it so therefore I feel bound to it!
> 
> I feel so fortunate to have found this group! I couldn't go a day without checking in here and reading the messages from all the amazing people we have here! Thanks for sharing your journey with me! I feel a new found sense of dedication now that I have had some significant gains over the past 3 weeks! 8 pounds gained is something I never thought I would see again! I know that I can get that weight off again since I lost 40 to begin with!
> 
> 
> 
> TIGGER IS BACK!



You CAN and WILL do this! You have a great plan in place and I know putting it writing will help. 



Well, no "poofing." Lisa, great idea! Thanks!

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping in to say hi to everybody.
> Last week was very tense, as the job from the previous week had originally said they'd narrow down to their top choice and do reference checks then the job offer.  Well, Tuesday afternoon I got the message they wanted my references, so Wed I emailed them, and now I'm just waiting to hear.
> I'm happy to say that I still did my planned running on Tuesday and soccer Wed and did NOT go to McDonalds for a stress meal.
> Ended up with a 1.1lb loss this week
> 
> Thanks Kathy for coaching last week.  Great questions, sorry I was just too distracted to answer anything.
> Thanks Maria for coaching this week!



Shannon great job on keeping up with the plan even through all the stress.  I hope you get the job.  

Jen- That is a beautiful family picture!  You look awesome.  I hope you enjoy the rest of your time.


----------



## flipflopmom

Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: 7/25 It's Christmas in July! What are you looking forward to for Christmas/Winter Holidays 2010?



Our New Year's Eve trip to HHI!  We went last year, and had a fabulous time. Can't wait to go back for 4 days of rest!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Taryn is sounds like you could have been getting hypoglycemic too.


I thought about that.  I usually try to eat something every 3 hours, but Roz made it hard to do that yesterday, so I hadn't eaten since noon, and I ate watermelon and string cheese for lunch....



lisah0711 said:


> Everything else is going to wait until we return.  I have a little bit to do at work tomorrow and then I am going to take my little family and park their behinds on the beach until everyone is rested and ready for a new school year.


Sounds wonderful!!! Have a great trip!



Connie96 said:


> I thought so. She talks a lot about choosing natural and organic foods, staying away from artificial sweeteners, preservatives and such. She also talks about the importance of meal timing and getting plenty of sleep. It's all about how our foods and behaviors affect the function of our hormones and how those hormones balance to make up our metabolism.


Definitely sounds worth a read, thanks!



LuvBaloo said:


> Well, Tuesday afternoon I got the message they wanted my references, so Wed I emailed them, and now I'm just waiting to hear.Ended up with a 1.1lb loss this week


  Great job Shannon!  Good luck on the job!



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--Looking forward to having DS for a month. Looking forward to what has become our annual family vacation at Disney--though we only have a 3 day reservation right now and a waitlist for the rest. I'll be glad when that is straightened out! At least we have the 23, 24, and 25 at BWV.
> Who would have thought that 13 miles and a mouse would bring us all back together.


Love the last part!   And Christmas at Disney sounds GREAT!!!  I'd love to do it sometime!  We were there for our honeymoon beginning on the 29th of December, but I would love to just head to WDW when the kids are older. Of course, our parents would never forgive us. 



tigger813 said:


> I will only drink alcohol on Friday nights until my birthday weekend (in just under 4 weeks)! I will walk 6-10 miles a day M-F including or plus my morning walk! I will drink 90-120 oz of water a day, 1 can of soda a day and count my calories. I will also have my protein water daily!
> TIGGER IS BACK!



YAY!!!  I need to have some great weeks, and you always motivate me!  Sounds like a great plan, and I know you have the motivation!



jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  We are still on vacation in South Dakota but we are having a lazy afternoon and I have an internet signal so I thought I would check in.


Great picture!  Glad you are having a great time, and I bet you are walking lots of those "treats" off!  



cclovesdis said:


> Today we had a big Sunday dinner in honor of my sister's birthday this week. We just finished dinner and we ate A LOT. I made good choices, so I am okay with how I did. We still have dessert, though. Hopefully, I'll keep that to a minimum.



Glad  you are happy about your choices, that makes a big difference!  And thanks for the kind words.

Well, I felt pretty good until lunchtime, and then got slightly woozy.  Mom had stuff for subs, so I ate one, broccoli, and carrots.  I've felt fine since then.  Had my weekly gorge, though.  I had .5 cup of ice cream, but it was less than 100 calories.  Some "diet" kind mom had.  Also had a little chex mix and some M&Ms.  Haven't added it all up on Spark yet.  Probably went over a bit, but hopefully not too badly.  I am done eating for the day!

Thanks for the concern, I am going to keep a close eye on everything!

BUSY week, kinda.  Anna Kathryn has gymnastics camp, which means leave the house at 7:30 to have her there on time, back home by 9:30, and then leave at 4ish to pick her up.  I'll be spending about 3 hours a day on the road, but that's better than 1.5 hours on the road and 8 killing time with nothing to do. Since it's camp, we can't watch, too hot to go to the park, I'd rather ride!

So, my runs will probably all be 3-4 miles this week, I HAVE to run early or  it's just too hot for me!   Until I get new shoes, that's probably a good idea anyway.  

Have a great night!
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

Jen--you look fabulous! What a beautiful family!

We bought a garmin forerunner 305 this afternoon. It has a heartrate monitor and does some of the navigation stuff which Mike is trying to figure out. We tested the heartrate monitor on a walk and it doesn't seem to mind the skips. The best part is I can wear the monitor and Mike can wear the watch! Then he can mess with all the screens and buttons etc. We got a decent price on it, cause I think they have introduced the newer model.

Hope everyone has a good evening and a great day tomorrow.


----------



## pinkle

LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping in to say hi to everybody.
> Last week was very tense, as the job from the previous week had originally said they'd narrow down to their top choice and do reference checks then the job offer.  Well, Tuesday afternoon I got the message they wanted my references, so Wed I emailed them, and now I'm just waiting to hear.
> I'm happy to say that I still did my planned running on Tuesday and soccer Wed and did NOT go to McDonalds for a stress meal.
> Ended up with a 1.1lb loss this week
> 
> Good for you!!!!  I hope you hear something soon.  It sounds like you are doing really well with your weight loss....keep it up and stay away from Mcdonalds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so now time to state my goal for the next week (several weeks)!
> 
> I will only drink alcohol on Friday nights until my birthday weekend (in just under 4 weeks)! I will walk 6-10 miles a day M-F including or plus my morning walk! I will drink 90-120 oz of water a day, 1 can of soda a day and count my calories. I will also have my protein water daily!
> 
> That's great...what a lot of miles...that's what I should be doing.  I am doing about 5 a day and barely fitting it into my scedule.  I can't wait to hear how your weigh in will be next week!
> 
> 
> I have managed to maintain once again (at least it's not going up)...I am struggling with being rigid with myself!  I need to cut some carbs but running leaves me so hungry...fruit and veggies only do so much and I don't like a lot of meat (once a day is plenty)...my husband laughs at me, he thinks I should be a vegetarian because I get squimsh sometimes when we eat meat, it's all a state of mind.  I really do enjoy chicken and the odd hamburger
Click to expand...


----------



## pinkle

I totally screwed those quotes up........help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

pinkle said:


> I totally screwed those quotes up........help!!!!!!!!!!



It looks like you deleted the end quote bracket.  It needs to be at the end of the section you quoted, it's a bracket, / and then QUOTE with an end bracket.

I need to get rigid, too, pinkle.  I am going for all out this week.  Anyone want to join me, other than Tracey?  I need some serious motivation, last week before school starts!

Night everyone!  Did all I can, gotta get some sleep!
Taryn


----------



## mikamah

Good evening everyone.  We ended up having a fun summer day.  We went to the Museum of science this morning and decided to see if there was any space on a Duck tour and there was so we did that.  It was so fun and Michael got to drive when it was a boat in the water.  It's something we've talked about for the past 2 years but never plan ahead, and when we check they're booked, so we were happy.  We stopped at the mall for a while and then came home and I took a nap.  Tonight we went to Salem Willows which is an old fashioned park on the beach with the arcades and some kiddie rides.  We had dinner there and then walked around, spent some yard sale profit in the arcade and then sat on the stone wall overlooking the beach and ate ice cream.  Food wasn't so good.  Taco bell for lunch, and a vegie burger with chips for dinner.  Plus the ice cream.  I'm back to tracking, so that is a plus.  New camp tomorrow for michael and he gets on the bus 8 so I'll have a little time to myself.  I am planning to run/walk tomorrow and wed, my short work days.  

sat qotd- on the meal planning, I definitely plan my meals around protein now, and try to minimize the breads/pastas and add more vegies.  For breakfast if I have egg beaters I'm definintley full longer than cereal, so I tend to do that or peanut butter on toast, but that's more point heavy, so when I'm tracking i don't do that as much.  It's all a game in my crazy little head, which is why I'm again, going up and down with the same few pounds for another bl challenge.  Never give up, never give up.

sun qotd- 5 months from to day is Christmas!!!  I am looking forward to october when I hope to be able to run/walk 7 miles, and use my christmas club money to book my wdw trip for the princess in feb.  So for christmas, I do love getting together with family, and last year was tough, being the first year without my mom, so I guess I'm looking forward to it being easier.  I have Christmas eve, and love doing it.  

Maria- I love that you are already planning your runs into december.  You are so inspiring to me.  

Taryn- I can't believe school starts so early for you.  I'd love to join you and Tracey and kick some serious butt this week.  WE CAN DO IT!!!!  I'm glad you're feeling better.  It sounds like it was probably a low sugar, and a little dehydration with the heat.  Definitely be careful with the running this week. 

Rose- Congrats on the Garmin.  I asked at the running store what it was, just to take a look at it.  It sounds pretty technical, and definitely not for me, but I've only heard great things about it.  Have fun with your new toy.

Shannon- good luck on the job.  So stressful to be waiting.  Nice job on the loss this week and not stress eating.  

Lisa- Happy packing tonight!!  Have an absolutely wonderful vacation!!  

Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## LuvBaloo

tigger813 said:


> TIGGER IS BACK!



 back ! 



jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  We are still on vacation in South Dakota but we are having a lazy afternoon and I have an internet signal so I thought I would check in.



Great picture! 



pinkle said:


> I have managed to maintain once again (at least it's not going up)...I am struggling with being rigid with myself!  I need to cut some carbs but running leaves me so hungry...fruit and veggies only do so much and I don't like a lot of meat (once a day is plenty)...my husband laughs at me, he thinks I should be a vegetarian because I get squimsh sometimes when we eat meat, it's all a state of mind.  I really do enjoy chicken and the odd hamburger



I really like some kinds of meat, and others are just creepy  (lamb just sounds nasty!)



mikamah said:


> Good evening everyone.  We ended up having a fun summer day.  We went to the Museum of science this morning and decided to see if there was any space on a Duck tour and there was so we did that.



sounds like a wonderful day! 


Good day, because DH & I both got active in the yard.  We started a list of what we have to do if the job comes through.  We did okay with food for breakfast and lunch, but we ate dinner at the circus (popcorn and snowcones) and then had ice cream when we got home as we were so hot.  Overall the activity should balance out the dinner.

Now to get busy and enter those weigh-ins


----------



## LuvBaloo

Okay its time for the friendly reminder.  If you're on the list, I haven't got your July 23 weight yet.


A.Mickey
buzz5985
cativa
Craftydawn
dizcrazy
donac
flipflopmom
happysmyly
keenercam
Leleluvsdis
LMDisneygirl
LMO429
maiziezoe
mikamah
MJonesMBA2001
mommyof2Pirates
MushyMushy
N&B'smom
NCRedding
Nicole786
njcarita
nunzia
Piglet18
planaholic
redwalker
sahbushka
sherry
tea pot
Tinker'n'Fun
Tricia1972
Worfiedoodles


----------



## tigger813

Just finished 3 solo miles walking/jogging the neighborhood! I plan on doing more later such as 5-6 miles of WATP and if time 1-2 miles on the elliptical if I can get to it! My dad has stuffed piled on it and beside it!

For breakfast I will have a strawberry smoothie and my BL protein water. For lunch I will have a WW meal. For supper we are making pasta with ground Italian turkey on top. I will have my handful or M&Ms later and probably a small dish of lite ice cream. TOM arrives today so I hope I can keep it together. Some months I have done well during "this" week! Hoping that will be true this week. Need to do well this week so I can afford to have Chinese food on Friday night. I will also be drinking at least 100 oz of water today.

There's today's story now to getting to that plan!

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Monday QOTD: What is your birthstone? Do you have any jewelry with it?

My birthstone is the pearl, and I have earrings, a necklace, and a treasured ring which my parents gave me on my wedding day. 

Replies coming later, after I get to work!

Maria


----------



## flipflopmom

Three mile run done.  5 seconds from a PR on 4K  Thought I had it.  

Off to shower and get ready to take Anna Kat to gymnastics camp.  Be back later, gotta stay on track this week!

Have a good one!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Peridot. I have a pair of earrings and my grandmother's grammy ring that has it in it. I used to have a ring.


----------



## donac

QOTD my birthstone is emerald and I just have a pin my mom gave me for my 40th birthday.  It has my birthstone, dh's and ds's.  What is funny about that pin is that my mom had one done for my twin sister and her dh has the same birthmonth as my dh so the only way to tell the pins apart is to look at the bottom two stones. 

My dh is lucky I am really not into jewlery.


----------



## mikamah

qotd- I'm amethyst and i have a ring with 3 stones I bought as a mothers ring for myself from sears.  The center is an oval blue topaz which is michael's birthstone, and there's two amethyst hearts on each side for me, and I love it.  It was from sears and it was all three the same stones, but they sent it out to switch the center stone for me.  
I think I still have an old broken amethyst ring in my jewelry box too.  

I'm enjoying my coffee/computer time this morning.  I'm working 9-2 and don't get michael at the bus til 4:30 this week, so I'm going to run/walk and grocery shop after work.  I want to go to the farm stand too. I hear the corn on the cob is in and fabulous.  

Have a happy, losing monday!!!!


----------



## donac

For today make dinner a little special.  Put out a placemat to eat dinnner at.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!    Happy Monday to everyone.  



pjlla said:


> Wish I could be your laundry fairy!!  That is one household chore I don't mind too much (it sure beats washing floors and cleaning toilets!)



Thanks, pjlla!    Actually it wasn't too bad, maybe two loads for when we come home.  



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping in to say hi to everybody.
> Last week was very tense, as the job from the previous week had originally said they'd narrow down to their top choice and do reference checks then the job offer.  Well, Tuesday afternoon I got the message they wanted my references, so Wed I emailed them, and now I'm just waiting to hear.
> I'm happy to say that I still did my planned running on Tuesday and soccer Wed and did NOT go to McDonalds for a stress meal.
> Ended up with a 1.1lb loss this week



 Best wishes for a less stressful week, Shannon!



Rose&Mike said:


> I just glanced at the running cruise stuff he had pulled up and I think it's a cruise where you have runs/short races at each port of call. He read about it on the events board I think. I am not very good at sitting still--which is part of the reason we have never gone on a cruise.



Sounds interesting and you wouldn't have to worry about getting lost on a run.  



tigger813 said:


> OK, so now time to state my goal for the next week (several weeks)!
> 
> I will only drink alcohol on Friday nights until my birthday weekend (in just under 4 weeks)! I will walk 6-10 miles a day M-F including or plus my morning walk! I will drink 90-120 oz of water a day, 1 can of soda a day and count my calories. I will also have my protein water daily!
> 
> My parents leave Wednesday morning though since I will be home tomorrow all day I will get in 4-6 miles then. Tuesday morning I will walk and then give a massage and then come home and get in my workouts. I will also try and do at least 1-2 miles on the elliptical each day and start training for my 5K and 1/2 marathons in the fall!
> 
> There I have said it so therefore I feel bound to it!
> 
> I feel so fortunate to have found this group! I couldn't go a day without checking in here and reading the messages from all the amazing people we have here! Thanks for sharing your journey with me! I feel a new found sense of dedication now that I have had some significant gains over the past 3 weeks! 8 pounds gained is something I never thought I would see again! I know that I can get that weight off again since I lost 40 to begin with!
> 
> 
> 
> TIGGER IS BACK!



Go, Tracey, go!  



jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  We are still on vacation in South Dakota but we are having a lazy afternoon and I have an internet signal so I thought I would check in.



Sounds like a great time, Jen, and you look marvelous! 



cclovesdis said:


> Well, no "poofing." Lisa, great idea! Thanks!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



 no poofing!

*Taryn,* glad that you are feeling better.  Take care of yourself and enjoy your last week of summer!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your birthstone? Do you have any jewelry with it?



My birthstone is ruby.  I have a ring somewhere with a ruby in it.  I'm not much of a jewelry person but I do have to wear my Mickey Mouse earrings every day!  

I am off for vacation and will be back on 8/4.  I will be hanging out here drinking margaritas if you need me:




*Have you ever wanted to coach our thread?  I have one opening for coaching for 8/5-8/12.  If you are interested please PM me.*

Thanks, pjlla for taking the other week!  

Have a great week all!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

flipflopmom said:


> Timely question.  I have been thinking about food combinations for weight loss, etc.  I came across an article on how important it is to have protein with every meal.  I need to start thinking about it.  Honestly, I have been trying just make sure I get in 4 fruits and veggies, a little dairy, easy on the carbs, and 1200 calories.  That's about it.
> 
> I was so scared over the way I was feeling.  A couple of possibilities:  I had taken 2 doses of Midol over the course of the day to help with water weight, even though TOM was pretty much finally gone.  Maybe my body doesn't like diuretics?  I had only had about 500 calories, mostly watermelon, up to this point of the day?  Temp was 99 at 6pm yesterday, heat index of 106.  I wasn't outside that much, but we had to go outside to get to a bathroom during class (construction in the school and waxing floors), took the dog out, so in and out a lot?  Also, running on 4-5 hours sleep for the last 3 weeks.  I wonder if all that just combined.
> 
> I need to remember that my goal should be health, not a fast track to looking like the girl on the Runner's World cover.



I hope you are able to add more protein into your diet, it can't hurt! Here's a , I understand being scared after feeling like that! I think more sleep and paying attention to how you feel and getting enough calories is a great idea  Not everyone can look like a magazine cover, but you can look your personal best! 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: We're going to WDW from Dec. 1-9 in celebration of my 40th b'day in 4 weeks! I will be in the best shape of my life and plan on enjoying every minute of the trip. We're still waiting on our waitlist for BCV or BWV which will be the best gift of all!



What a wonderful way to celebrate! I hope you get off the waitlist and get to enjoy Stormalong Bay! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I look forward to watching my kids the most.  They just have such a great time during the holiday season.  We have so many traditions and its great now doing them with my own family.  We also like in the city of bethlehem so its a big christmas city during the holiday.  Lots of fun stuff to do.



Traditions are wonderful, and a great way to bring the family together for fun and memories 



pjlla said:


> You are already planning your exercise for December??? WOW...I am barely able to process what I am doing this week and next!
> 
> Anyhow, to answer the QOTD..... I plan to be FIRMLY at my goal weight at Christmas time and that will be my inspiration to not gain the usual 5 pounds of holiday eating weight!!  Other than that I just look forward to the usual Christmas stuff.... time with family, a bit of time off from the "routine"... things like that.



The only reason I know what I'm doing that week is I've gone to 10M for all my long runs, so I know I'll have to get it in. I noticed Christmas is on a Saturday, my normal LR day, so I either have to move it before or after. I like before, because it gives me something to do to burn off the excess energy I'll have for the holiday. Maintaining over the holidays is a great goal and will be a huge accomplishment! 



donac said:


> Everyone seems to be running around.  We need to take time to breath.  Today sit for 5 minutes.  Slowly breath in and slowly breath out.  Try to make in the same length as out.  Concentrate and slowly say "Breath in  Breath out"
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Great pampering exercise! You can totally change your outlook by changing your breathing, we should all take more time with this every day!



lisah0711 said:


> Yay!  Christmas in July!  I am looking forward to having our Christmas tree up with all of our ornaments.  We didn't put up a tree last year since we were gone at Christmas.  It will be nice to just have a quiet Christmas at home.
> 
> And for those of you who want to add to that Christmas in July feeling, subsonicradio turned on the Disney Christmas music station for the month of July in case you want to hear some Disney Christmas music.
> 
> Enjoy your day, Maria!  I am so impressed that you already have your training planned out through the end of the year.



I love the sight of the tree up, it kind of makes it the official start of the season for us. Our tree usually goes up right after Thanksgiving. Thanks for the subsonicradio plug, I forget it's there but it's awesome! 

I really don't have my whole year planned out yet -- I just plan to keep my LRs at 10M, and Christmas falls on my LR day. I usually plan out 2 months ahead. I'm just finishing up my July plan, and I'll be constructing my August/September one this weekend. 



pjlla said:


> Wish I could be your laundry fairy!!  That is one household chore I don't mind too much



I'm with you, I actually enjoy  I think it's because I feel like I accomplished something since there's something to put away! 



Connie96 said:


> Well, if all goes according to plan, my folks should be moving into their new house about then, so it'll be nice to have our Christmas get-together in the new house. And, of course, DD should have a pretty good grasp of Santa Claus and even have a pretty good idea of what she really wants for Christmas. So, it'll be fun to see how this Christmas is different than last year.



Wow, it sounds like it will be a big celebration all around! You'll still have that "new house" smell, and dd will be ready for Mr. Claus! 



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping in to say hi to everybody.
> Last week was very tense, as the job from the previous week had originally said they'd narrow down to their top choice and do reference checks then the job offer.  Well, Tuesday afternoon I got the message they wanted my references, so Wed I emailed them, and now I'm just waiting to hear.



*Shannon* this is fabulous news! I know you are really hoping to make a change, I'm crossing fingers and toes! 



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--Looking forward to having DS for a month. Looking forward to what has become our annual family vacation at Disney--though we only have a 3 day reservation right now and a waitlist for the rest. I'll be glad when that is straightened out! At least we have the 23, 24, and 25 at BWV.
> 
> Maria--I thought I was a planner when I scheduled my workouts two to three weeks in advance. Very impressive to realize you have to get a run in on Christmas Eve! And you will definitely be used to the 10m by then.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions about more fuel during the long run! Mike said I was being very stubborn and cranky yesterday--waited too long to take the Gu, because I was hot and tired, didn't want to take the second endurolyte, waited too long to start drinking the gatorade--I was starting to get a few cramps. Anyhow, I eat a banana before we run, so the new plan is a banana and endurolyte at home, gu every 45 min, endurolyes every hour and gatorade during out cool down. I did feel better for a little bit after the Gu (even as nasty as it tastes--I like chocolate, and we only had a lemon at home) so maybe more fuel will help. It is definitely worth a try. I checked the forecast for next weekend and fingers crossed, I think its' going to be a little better!!



I know you will love the nice, long break with ds! And it sounds like you have a fabulous plan to deal with the long runs. Sometimes it takes experimenting to get it exactly right, but it will be so worth it when you find the exact formula you need! 



tigger813 said:


> OK, so now time to state my goal for the next week (several weeks)!
> 
> I will only drink alcohol on Friday nights until my birthday weekend (in just under 4 weeks)! I will walk 6-10 miles a day M-F including or plus my morning walk! I will drink 90-120 oz of water a day, 1 can of soda a day and count my calories. I will also have my protein water daily!
> 
> There I have said it so therefore I feel bound to it!
> 
> TIGGER IS BACK!



*Tracey* you sound very motivated, and you have a plan for success! I know you will do well and be ecstatic with the results! 



jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  We are still on vacation in South Dakota but we are having a lazy afternoon and I have an internet signal so I thought I would check in.
> 
> Diet:  Not going so great.  We are eating things I normally do not eat.  I am trying to limit some of it but have actually had ice cream, hamburgers and other treats that are not good.  We had ice cream on a super hot day after hiking miles though the desert like conditions so I am not going to think twice about it.
> 
> Exercise:  Getting a lot of it.  Have hiked miles and miles through the state parks.  Yesterday we hiked to the top of a mountain...over 7 miles of hiking to a peak over 7300+ feet high.  It was amazing.



*Jen* -- The family photo is awesome, and I think all that amazing exercise is definitely helping with the diet, and I agree, I wouldn't think twice about it. I suspect when you've been home a week you'll see it all evened out. 



cclovesdis said:


> We eat fried, stuffed squid (calamari tubes) for Christmas Eve dinner. It is a once a year meal and it is so good. We look forward to it every year. We were actually just talking about how much work it is to make. I honestly think that's part of what makes it so special. There's definitely a lot of love in the meal.



Once a year meals, especially ones that are complex, are really special  It's so nice that your family works together to make them. That is a fabulous tradition! 



flipflopmom said:


> Our New Year's Eve trip to HHI!  We went last year, and had a fabulous time. Can't wait to go back for 4 days of rest!



That sounds heavenly  I'm sure you will enjoy every minute!



Rose&Mike said:


> We bought a garmin forerunner 305 this afternoon. It has a heartrate monitor and does some of the navigation stuff which Mike is trying to figure out. We tested the heartrate monitor on a walk and it doesn't seem to mind the skips. The best part is I can wear the monitor and Mike can wear the watch! Then he can mess with all the screens and buttons etc. We got a decent price on it, cause I think they have introduced the newer model.



Lots of people swear by their Garmins, I'm sure you will come to love it! 



pinkle said:


> I have managed to maintain once again (at least it's not going up)...I am struggling with being rigid with myself!  I need to cut some carbs but running leaves me so hungry...fruit and veggies only do so much and I don't like a lot of meat (once a day is plenty)...my husband laughs at me, he thinks I should be a vegetarian because I get squimsh sometimes when we eat meat, it's all a state of mind.  I really do enjoy chicken and the odd hamburger



I suggest you find some non-meat protein sources to add to your diet. I am not a vegetarian, but I know that it is a fine balance between fueling enough when you are running regularly and not eating too much to lose, and I often get it wrong.  Just look on it as a learning experience, and keep trying to find the balance that will allow you to both lose and run. 



flipflopmom said:


> I need to get rigid, too, pinkle.  I am going for all out this week.  Anyone want to join me, other than Tracey?  I need some serious motivation, last week before school starts!



Count me in the "rigid" group -- I went crazy this weekend with stress eating from the outlaw visit, and now I need a big recovery. The scale this morning was  and I know it's from the gorging on junk and not eating without any scruples. I also missed my run this morning, I just couldn't get out of bed. Tonight it's early to bed and I am going to eat reasonably today. I have to have lunch out, but after that I have no commitments this week that will take me from my course! 



mikamah said:


> sat qotd- on the meal planning, I definitely plan my meals around protein now, and try to minimize the breads/pastas and add more vegies.  For breakfast if I have egg beaters I'm definintley full longer than cereal, so I tend to do that or peanut butter on toast, but that's more point heavy, so when I'm tracking i don't do that as much.  It's all a game in my crazy little head, which is why I'm again, going up and down with the same few pounds for another bl challenge.  Never give up, never give up.
> 
> sun qotd- 5 months from to day is Christmas!!!  I am looking forward to october when I hope to be able to run/walk 7 miles, and use my christmas club money to book my wdw trip for the princess in feb.  So for christmas, I do love getting together with family, and last year was tough, being the first year without my mom, so I guess I'm looking forward to it being easier.  I have Christmas eve, and love doing it.
> 
> Maria- I love that you are already planning your runs into december.  You are so inspiring to me.



Never give up is right! Sometimes it takes awhile to find a formula that works, and then of course it will stop working and you will need a new one. That's ok, just learn from it and keep moving forward! 

The first holidays without a loved one are really hard, and you did a great job  I do think this year will be a little easier, and you will have more happy moments. 

What I should be doing is planning my food in December, that is my real downfall! 



LuvBaloo said:


> Good day, because DH & I both got active in the yard.  We started a list of what we have to do if the job comes through.  We did okay with food for breakfast and lunch, but we ate dinner at the circus (popcorn and snowcones) and then had ice cream when we got home as we were so hot.  Overall the activity should balance out the dinner.
> 
> Now to get busy and enter those weigh-ins



*Shannon* -- You are so busy and you still manage to be our weightkeeper  Thank you for giving us all a little nudge when we need it, never being judgemental, and always having a positive thought to share! 



tigger813 said:


> Just finished 3 solo miles walking/jogging the neighborhood! I plan on doing more later such as 5-6 miles of WATP and if time 1-2 miles on the elliptical if I can get to it! My dad has stuffed piled on it and beside it!
> 
> For breakfast I will have a strawberry smoothie and my BL protein water. For lunch I will have a WW meal. For supper we are making pasta with ground Italian turkey on top. I will have my handful or M&Ms later and probably a small dish of lite ice cream. TOM arrives today so I hope I can keep it together. Some months I have done well during "this" week! Hoping that will be true this week. Need to do well this week so I can afford to have Chinese food on Friday night. I will also be drinking at least 100 oz of water today.
> 
> There's today's story now to getting to that plan!



That's a big plan -- it's good to have a lot of details so you know exactly what you intend to do -- makes it easier to follow through when you have detailed steps! 



flipflopmom said:


> Three mile run done.  5 seconds from a PR on 4K  Thought I had it.



Great job getting that run in early! Sorry about the PR, but you'll get it! 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Peridot. I have a pair of earrings and my grandmother's grammy ring that has it in it. I used to have a ring.



I have a pin with peridot, it was my mother's birthstone and is very special to me  I know having your grandmother's ring must mean so much!



donac said:


> QOTD my birthstone is emerald and I just have a pin my mom gave me for my 40th birthday.  It has my birthstone, dh's and ds's.  What is funny about that pin is that my mom had one done for my twin sister and her dh has the same birthmonth as my dh so the only way to tell the pins apart is to look at the bottom two stones.



How thoughtful of your mom to give you and your twin the pins, I think that was an inspired gift! 



mikamah said:


> qotd- I'm amethyst and i have a ring with 3 stones I bought as a mothers ring for myself from sears.  The center is an oval blue topaz which is michael's birthstone, and there's two amethyst hearts on each side for me, and I love it.  It was from sears and it was all three the same stones, but they sent it out to switch the center stone for me.
> I think I still have an old broken amethyst ring in my jewelry box too.



Your ring sounds beautiful! What a wonderful way to keep him close to you all the time. 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Breakfast changed as DD1 didn't want both waffles i fixed her. I had one waffle with a small amount of lite country crock and lite syrup on top. I also just had a Special K chocolate pretzel bar (90 calories) I have also had 24 oz of water so far! Time to refill the bottle.

Scale said 159.4 this morning after my walk. 

Think I'm going to go start the dinner I'm making. I'm making my own sauce to go on the chop suey so I can control the salt and fat content. I have a couple of cans of crushed tomatoes that I need to add spices to. After I start that I'll do a WATP. Nothing on the agenda today so I can give some time to myself that I haven't been doing lately. That would explain the almost 10 pound gain since mid June!


----------



## pjlla

LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping in to say hi to everybody.
> Last week was very tense, as the job from the previous week had originally said they'd narrow down to their top choice and do reference checks then the job offer.  Well, Tuesday afternoon I got the message they wanted my references, so Wed I emailed them, and now I'm just waiting to hear.
> I'm happy to say that I still did my planned running on Tuesday and soccer Wed and did NOT go to McDonalds for a stress meal.
> Ended up with a 1.1lb loss this week
> 
> Thanks Kathy for coaching last week.  Great questions, sorry I was just too distracted to answer anything.
> Thanks Maria for coaching this week!



Keeping my fingers crossed for you about the job. Keep up the great job.... drive right on by that stupid McDonalds and shout... "I don't need you!"  Make sure you let out a smug snicker too!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I just glanced at the running cruise stuff he had pulled up and I think it's a cruise where you have runs/short races at each port of call. He read about it on the events board I think. I am not very good at sitting still--which is part of the reason we have never gone on a cruise.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions about more fuel during the long run! Mike said I was being very stubborn and cranky yesterday--waited too long to take the Gu, because I was hot and tired, didn't want to take the second endurolyte, waited too long to start drinking the gatorade--I was starting to get a few cramps. Anyhow, I eat a banana before we run, so the new plan is a banana and endurolyte at home, gu every 45 min, endurolyes every hour and gatorade during out cool down. I did feel better for a little bit after the Gu (even as nasty as it tastes--I like chocolate, and we only had a lemon at home) so maybe more fuel will help. It is definitely worth a try. I checked the forecast for next weekend and fingers crossed, I think its' going to be a little better!!
> 
> Pamela--sounds like you have a very good plan for today! Hope your DH has a great birthday! Would you mind sharing the version of the small cake? I need to make DS a cake this week and it sounds like something he would love!



I'm not a very good "sitter" either, but many people have told me that most cruise lines now have plenty of activities available for more active people, but there are still plenty of spots for "pool side napping" and such for those who prefer a more relaxed approach.  An "ACTIVE" vacation sounds great though!  What a great way to combine vacation and healthy living.  

I'm following your "saga" about eating before/during/after your runs carefully because as my runs start to get a bit longer, I am finding that some days I am really running out of energy.  My "usual" plan is that I run in the morning... pretty early and before I eat or drink anything.  Most of the time that works out alright for me.... most of my runs have been in the 3-4 mile range.... but as it has been hotter and my runs have been getting just a bit longer (4-5 mi range), I am finding it more and more difficult.  In fact, I had to stop after 3 miles last Friday because I KNEW my body was out of fuel. Sure, it was a bit hot and humid, but not as hot as it had been the previous week... but I had stayed well under my points the day before and my belly was REALLY empty.  I was absolutely struggling just to lift my feet and I ended up stopping at the 3 mi mark because I was feeling lightheaded and weak.  I walked another mile and then stopped for my breakfast (which was in the car in a cooler) of cottage cheese and blueberries.  After I ate and had a bit of water I walked another 2 miles and felt fine.   I think my new plan will have to be to have a bit of something (not sure what would be the best choice yet) before the run.  But I do have to be careful about not drinking much because my aging bladder is getting weak and I can't run with anything in my bladder. Even in this hot weather I have been just having a mouthful or two of water about every mile.  Anyhow, I'm learning by your trials and errors!  Thanks.

Well... the cake was not as big a hit as I thought it would be.  Maybe we were all just too full from the lunch buffet and movie treats... and we were definitely on chocolate overload!  

I ended up making the cake using about 2/3 of a full 13 x 9 cake, about 3/4 of a batch of chocolate instant pudding, and an entire small Cool Whip (plus the candy bars).  I froze the remainder of the cake and threw out the remainder of the pudding.

The cake was very good, but next time I wouldn't include the Peppermint Patties... they kind of threw the taste off.  I also included caramel bars (3/4 of a large bar) and peanut butter cups (2) and a 3 Musketeers bar, all chopped up.  

I definitely could have made the cake smaller, but I didn't have a smaller glass bowl to use and I didn't want it to look skimpy.  I layered it with cake, then pudding, then Cool Whip, then candy and repeated...then ended with cake topped with Cool Whip and some rainbow sprinkles to dress it up.  SUPER easy and yummy and easy to customize with your favorite flavors.  I have a feeling that the remainder of the cake will end up in the trash though.  I will NOT eat anymore... DS didn't really like it, DD thought it was too rich, and DH is leaving on a business trip until at least Tuesday night.  Maybe I'll put a serving in the back of the fridge for him to enjoy later this week and then toss the rest.

Other than that his "chocolate" day went well.  He enjoyed the buffet we took him to and he got to try some new foods (like sushi).  





jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  We are still on vacation in South Dakota but we are having a lazy afternoon and I have an internet signal so I thought I would check in.
> 
> Diet:  Not going so great.  We are eating things I normally do not eat.  I am trying to limit some of it but have actually had ice cream, hamburgers and other treats that are not good.  We had ice cream on a super hot day after hiking miles though the desert like conditions so I am not going to think twice about it.
> 
> Exercise:  Getting a lot of it.  Have hiked miles and miles through the state parks.  Yesterday we hiked to the top of a mountain...over 7 miles of hiking to a peak over 7300+ feet high.  It was amazing.
> 
> Scenery:  The Badlands and the Black Hills are beautiful.  If you ever get the chance to camp in the area, I would highly recommend it.
> 
> Jen



I LOVE the picture.  We try to take a picture like that whenever we visit a National Park.  I've always wanted to visit SD and the Badlands, so I would love to see more pictures when you get back!  And 7 miles of hiking sounds like it would definitely work off any diet deficits!! Enjoy the rest of your trip!



cclovesdis said:


> I don't really mind the Simply Whites, but I do prefer your approach. I just hesitate to only use the egg whites because I feel like it's wasting food.
> 
> I read an update about today's chocolate-themed day. Can't wait to hear more!
> 
> Well, no "poofing." Lisa, great idea! Thanks!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



I figure a few wasted egg yolks is less important than my healthy eating.  If you have a dog or cat that would eat them, you could save them for them.  

As I mentioned above, chocolate day went well.  I think it was fun to have a "theme" and it makes the day a bit more special.  I want him to know (and the kids to learn) that we appreciate him and that we take the time to PLAN something for his day, rather than just do that "okay it's your birthday... what do you want to do?"  And he really enjoyed the movie we say (not my usual type, but I knew he'd like it... "Grown-Ups"... PG-13).  




Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your birthstone? Do you have any jewelry with it?
> 
> My birthstone is the pearl, and I have earrings, a necklace, and a treasured ring which my parents gave me on my wedding day.
> 
> Replies coming later, after I get to work!
> 
> Maria



Well, you are a June birthday, like me.  And for years I was told that I had two birthstones.... one is the pearl, but there is also a pink stone called Alexandrite that is associated with June birthdays.  I do have an Alexandrite pendant given to me many, many years ago by an aunt and uncle.  I probably haven't worn it in 20 years, but I still have it.  And I have a pair of very pretty pearl and diamond earrings that DH gave me many years ago when I was pregnant with DD.  But unfortunately I went many years without wearing earrings when the kids were babies (you know... the usual... too busy to care for myself and I NEVER dressed up), so one of my earring holes closed up.  I "reopened" it a few times about 5 years ago, but it doesn't stay open, so I've given up on it and now I have these beautiful earrings just gathering dust in my jewelry box.  



donac said:


> For today make dinner a little special.  Put out a placemat to eat dinnner at.



Can't do that.... gave all of my placemats to the Goodwill a few years ago.  I was sick of storing them and felt like they were a bit too "fussy" for my lifestyle.  I'll dig around the linen closet and see if I kept any special ones.



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks, pjlla!    Actually it wasn't too bad, maybe two loads for when we come home.
> 
> I am off for vacation and will be back on 8/4.  I will be hanging out here drinking margaritas if you need me:
> 
> *Have you ever wanted to coach our thread?  I have two openings for coaching one for 8/5-8/12 and another for 8/13-8/19.  If you are interested please PM me.*
> 
> Have a great week all!



That reminds me to add margarita supplies to my vacation packing list!!!

Anyhow, I'll send you a PM about coaching.  I wasn't going to do it this summer, but I think I'll have the time.  


Happy Monday morning all!

I have tons to do around the house to get ready for a busy week and then vacation next week and I've already been on the DIS for over an hour, so not much chatting time left!

Yesterday didn't go as well as I had planned at the buffet.  I felt like I ate fairly well, but when I got home and started guesstimating my points, I was HORRIFIED!!  And honestly, I didn't stuff myself at all.  And I started with a big salad with beans and oil and vinegar and I had some broiled salmon and some small sushi rolls.  But I did indulge in just a few "splurge" foods and they really added up.  One onion ring (yup, just one), 2 crab rangoon (and they were really small), one steamed dumpling, one pan-fried dumpling, and a small scoop of flan were my biggest downfalls.  

On the good side, like I said, I started with salad with beans, lightly dressed with vinegar and a bit of oil, I had a small portion of broiled salmon, a large serving of green beans, seaweed salad, and 4 small sushi rolls (and not the super fattening kind with cream cheese).  I drank 2 glasses of water.  And I wasn't even a smidge beyond comfortably full when I left.  Not even sure I would say "full"... just comfortable.  So that was good anyhow.

Well... today is a new day... a new chance to get it right!  Breakfast was healthy and light, I started trying that "100 boot camp" that was mentioned... but even doing sets I can't do 100 push ups or 100 tricep dips.  I managed 55 push ups (and only the first 25 were "real"... the rest were girl push ups...) and tricep dips I only managed 25 in four different sets... pathetic!!  

100 crunches, 100 jumping jacks, 100 calf raises, 100 high knees, 100 squats were all pretty easy (done in 5 sets)... so next time I need to throw in tougher stuff... any suggestions??  I think I'll add front and side lunges next time.  And I will keep attempting the push ups and tri dips. 

Well... I'm off to clean and do laundry and all of that pre-vacation stuff that is so much fun... . TTYL............P


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> I need to get rigid, too, pinkle.  I am going for all out this week.  Anyone want to join me, other than Tracey?  I need some serious motivation, last week before school starts!



I'll join you! I need the motivation too.

I am just getting sick of myself. Y'all ever feel that way? I do totally fine - exceptional, even - during the week, but the weekends are atrocious... Do I sound like a broken record??  

It's not even that I am tempted by something wonderful and I indulge... I actually go looking for "bad" choices. It's ridiculous. The truth is that I have lost this weight before and then I put it back on and I struggle all the time with "knowing" that I won't keep the weight off and I just get stuck in "what's the point?" mode and make a pig of myself. I'm so sorry to whine about it. I KNOW how to lose this weight. I KNOW how to take care of myself. But WHY do I get so self-destructive?? 

Let's talk numbers. I know that we are all at different places in our journeys and we tend to keep our numbers to ourselves. But, maybe I just need to lay it out there.

My current status: I am 5'3". I started this challenge at 143.4 and weighed-in last Friday (7/23) at 135.2. (I am pleased with this loss, but frustrated that I have sabotaged myself out of greater success.) I weighed-in this morning at 138.4. For the past 5 or 6 weeks, I have done this every weekend - gained about 3 pounds (I know it's not all fat - most of it is probably water retention, etc) and had to work most of the week to take that back off and basically just HOPE to show a loss for Friday weigh-in. This is not creating a healthy lifestyle and this is not taking control of my life. 

My loss goal: I have used the BMI charts to determine (for my height) that the mid-point of the "normal" or "healthy" range equates to 122.5 pounds. This is my official goal weight, but I'm okay with a range near that.

My maintenance goal: I want get into the 120's and stay there permanently. I think anything in the 120's would be a healthy and attractive size for a person of my height and build.

I don't know if y'all care to know any of that or not. I'm just struggling so much and wondered if it would help to see it in print. I really am so very tired of the self-sabotage. 

So, here's to a new day and a new week. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your birthstone? Do you have any jewelry with it?



I'm an August baby, so mine is Peridot. I don't have any jewelry that includes my birthstone. The only jewelry I ever wear, really, is my wedding/engagement rings, diamond stud earrings and a very lovely and inconspicuous Mickey Mouse watch that we got at WDW on our 6th anniversary. (DH has the men's version of the same watch and, after almost 8 years, we both still love them.)


----------



## flipflopmom

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your birthstone? Do you have any jewelry with it?


Sapphire.  I have two rings.  One was a college grad present from my parents.  The other is an engagement ring guard with sapphires and diamonds.  Diamonds are Brad's birthstone.  Unfortunately, I knocked one of the sapphires out of this one chasing a seriously psycho five year old who was trying to jump from a 10 ft. piece of playground equipment.  We won't go there.  Wonder if he's in juvie yet??


donac said:


> For today make dinner a little special.  Put out a placemat to eat dinnner at.



I bought 4 new Mickey placemats this summer!!!  I've had them out ever since, but I will light the candle in the Mickey lantern on the table to make it extra special!



pjlla said:


> Well... today is a new day... a new chance to get it right!  Breakfast was healthy and light, I started trying that "100 boot camp" that was mentioned... but even doing sets I can't do 100 push ups or 100 tricep dips.  I managed 55 push ups (and only the first 25 were "real"... the rest were girl push ups...) and tricep dips I only managed 25 in four different sets... pathetic!!


I may have to try that out!  I doubt I could do 25 real push ups or 25 tricep dips.  I'm really working on my arms, though, because most of my back to school clothes are sleeveless!

What about adding some plyometrics?  Wide squat, point toes out, jump up and tap feet together and land in wide squat?  Jumping lunges?  Lunge, then jump to switch legs?  Jillian does some of that, and it kills me!!!



Connie96 said:


> I am just getting sick of myself. Y'all ever feel that way? I do totally fine - exceptional, even - during the week, but the weekends are atrocious... Do I sound like a broken record??



I was thinking the same thing Connie.  I feel like a whine all the time, and I don't like it AT ALL!!!!!  It's hard putting numbers out there.    I CAN tell you that you are not alone in the weekend sabotage.  I read this morning to allow a very small treat a couple of times a week, and NONE on the weekends to break the habit.  I think for me, DH and I are together more, he wants "fun food", or we'll go out... etc.  

I just had a duh moment, thanks to mom.  (Where's the smacking yourself in the head smilie?)  Mom asked me if I had been taking my multis lately, or an iron supplement.  DUH TARYN!  I have fought borderline menstrual anemia all my life.  I can usually keep it under control by eating really high iron foods during that time, and religiously taking my high iron multi.  Well, with all the stress lately, I only took it once or twice in the last couple of weeks, and forget my big iron meals. (I eat chicken livers once a month. Nasty, I know). I BET that's what was going on with me over the weekend, all the naps and sleep I wanted, the depression.... !!!  I also read that tea can inhibit the absorption of iron, and I've been drinking a lot of unsweetened tea!  So, spinach is on the menu every day this week, took my multi!

So the rigidness got a little flexible, already, but I can fix it.  I had to run by Walmart on the way home from gym, and picked up a bucket of chicken for Dh and DD2 for lunch.  I ate some.  The plan was a protein shake for lunch, and then dinner.  This might actually work out better.  I'll have my big calorie meal at lunch, then the protein shake for dinner! 

Okay we've got a group - let's blow this week OUT!!!!!!!

Have a great afternoon, I'll be on later!
Taryn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> qotd- I'm amethyst and i have a ring with 3 stones I bought as a mothers ring for myself from sears.  The center is an oval blue topaz which is michael's birthstone, and there's two amethyst hearts on each side for me, and I love it.  It was from sears and it was all three the same stones, but they sent it out to switch the center stone for me.
> I think I still have an old broken amethyst ring in my jewelry box too.



That sounds like a beautiful ring. 



donac said:


> For today make dinner a little special.  Put out a placemat to eat dinnner at.



Dona, I was  so hard about the placemats.  I just realized I dont even have any.  I guess this is what life with two young boys has come to.  I dont even have place mats to pamper myself with.   Instead I will actually use our real dishes tonight and not paper plates. 

QOTD- My birthstone is garnet.  I did have a ring and a necklace my parents bought me when I was younger.  It is yellow gold which I dont wear anymore so it doesnt match my rings or earrings.  So it just sits in my jewerly box.  I am not a big jewerly girl.  I wear my wedding/engagement rings and white gold hoop earrings with diamonds in them that my parents got for me on my wedding day.  I have worn them every day since and its been almost 7years.

I weighed in today and am down 2.6lbs.  I am thrilled.  I am only have 2 more lbs until im out of the obese BMI category.  I can wait to hit that goal!!!!  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your birthstone? Do you have any jewelry with it?



Birthstone is sapphire.  I have a family ring that I got after we had our second DD, but nothing else with my birthstone.  DH does have a nice ring with a sapphire stone.  It would be romantic to say he got it because of me, but he forgot it was my stone, and picked it because of the colour. 



donac said:


> For today make dinner a little special.  Put out a placemat to eat dinnner at.



no placemat at dinner tonight, it'll be eaten too quickly on the way to soccer, but I'll think of you when I use my placemat at lunch in my office 



pjlla said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you about the job. Keep up the great job.... drive right on by that stupid McDonalds and shout... "I don't need you!"  Make sure you let out a smug snicker too!
> 
> I'm not a very good "sitter" either, but many people have told me that most cruise lines now have plenty of activities available for more active people, but there are still plenty of spots for "pool side napping" and such for those who prefer a more relaxed approach.  An "ACTIVE" vacation sounds great though!  What a great way to combine vacation and healthy living.



Excellent suggestion to shout it out loud!
Disney has a jogging track around deck 4, plus a gym surrounded by windows, so you can exercise  while looking out at the ocean.
We did Carnival this spring and they had a running track on the top deck, plus a gym.
Most cruises offer active some active excursions.  We did a kayaking excursion last cruise.  I was going to try out an exercise class on the ship to try something new, but then never wanted to get up early enough. 



Connie96 said:


> I don't know if y'all care to know any of that or not. I'm just struggling so much and wondered if it would help to see it in print. I really am so very tired of the self-sabotage.
> 
> So, here's to a new day and a new week.



 for the frustration.  Many of us struggle with the weekend.
Is there anything different you can try going into the weekends.
For example:  
Make sure the bad food options aren't in the house.
Plan your meals ahead of time.
Plan your responses ahead of time:  write down, if I want to go find a bad snack, I will go do 15 minutes of stepping, or I will go read a book with my child.
Sometimes for me, McDonalds is an easy meal/treat on weekends, so telling DH and the kids I don't want to have it for a specific weekend helps, because they all like being part of saying NO.


----------



## brinalyn530

Saturday QOTD: When you eat throughout the day, do you try to combine protein and carbs (or carbs and dairy, etc.) at specific meals and snacks, do you try to eat well-rounded as the day goes by but eat what you want when you want it, or do you just eat what you want when you want it and see what happens?
I have protein at each meal (its the only thing that keeps me feeling full enough to get to the next meal) and Ive cut out a lot of carbs because those seem to do the most damage to my weight. Other than that, and trying to get in more servings of fruits and veggies, I dont really have any specific ratio goals as far as protein/carbs/fats go. 

Taryn  Congrats on being done with Roz  ! I really liked Master your Metabolism, but as with any other book, it may not be for everyone? Hope youre feeling better today.

My3princes  Enjoy your cruise  I wish I could join you!

QOTD: 7/25 It's Christmas in July! What are you looking forward to for Christmas/Winter Holidays 2010? 
Mostly Im looking forward to not hating at least some pics that may be taken of me! Secondly, I may try to sneek away to Florida for a weekend in early December if Im feeling confident enough, and if the finances are cooperating. I love Christmas so I dont need much prodding to be happy about it, but I know this Christmas Im going to look and feel much better than I have in a long time so itll be even more awesome!



donac said:


> Pampering
> Everyone seems to be running around.  We need to take time to breath.  Today sit for 5 minutes.  Slowly breath in and slowly breath out.  Try to make in the same length as out.  Concentrate and slowly say "Breath in  Breath out"


I dont get to check in on the weekends, so I missed this one yesterday, but I just wanted to say thanks for this. I really need to make this part of my evening routine, lots of emotional stuff and stress going on with me in the past few weeks, and while it hasnt affected my weight negatively, I have been having tummy troubles and the stress is coming out all over my face ! I obviously need to just breathe more often!

Kathy  Congrats on the yard sale! They are lots of work, but (usually) worth it in the end. And what a great day you had with Michael  I would love to do more stuff like that with my DS, but time always just gets away from me  . 

Shannon  Keeping fingers crossed for you!

Jen A  Great pic! And way to go with all the hiking  impressive  !

Lisa  Have a great trip!

Taryn, Tracey, Kathy, and Connie  Ill join you guys  lets kick some a@@  !

Monday QOTD: What is your birthstone? Do you have any jewelry with it?
My birthstone is emerald. I used to hate having yucky green as my birthstone, but its grown on me so I have a few pieces with simulated emeralds and a charm with a very small real emerald (because theyre so expensive!). I dont wear jewelry too often though, so it doesnt get out much  ! My mom and my son are both August babies, so their birthstone is peridot  I would love to have a ring with an emerald in the center and a peridot on either side, but Ive never seen one and probably wouldnt be able to afford it if I did!

Back to my regular work schedule this week. Ive got to keep myself busy and happy here at work going forward because my boss had a talk with me last week about my attitude.  There are only three girls in my office, and Im the youngest and most friendly. The men here like happy and accommodating women. Its usually no problem, thats generally my personality after all, but between being bored 80% of the time, DS being so ill, and then having to work around the short schedule last week I guess I was a little grumpy. Anyways, it turned into a huge deal and now Im seriously contemplating some big changes. I have a lot of processing, categorizing, and planning coming up in the next few weeks, but Im confident that since the only thing I can control at the moment is my eating and exercising, that will be my silver lining.  

Well, off to do my hours worth of work and smile while sitting here doing nothing the rest of the day sigh  . 

Have a great day everyone!

Bree


----------



## tigger813

5 miles down and 48 oz of water drank...picking up DD1 in a few minutes and taking her friend home from theater camp. Hoping to get in another workout after that. Enjoying some time to myself today. DD2 had a slight fever this morning so she's been lying on my bed most of the day. Parents are out doing errands so I need to take her with me to pick up DD1.

Hope everyone's having a productive day!


----------



## flipflopmom

brinalyn530 said:


> Taryn, Tracey, Kathy, and Connie  Ill join you guys  lets kick some a@@  !
> 
> Back to my regular work schedule this week. Ive got to keep myself busy and happy here at work going forward because my boss had a talk with me last week about my attitude.  Anyways, it turned into a huge deal and now Im seriously contemplating some big changes. I have a lot of processing, categorizing, and planning coming up in the next few weeks, but Im confident that since the only thing I can control at the moment is my eating and exercising, that will be my silver lining.
> Bree



Okay, at first, I have to admit, I snickered.  I am soooo sorry Bree, but your sarcasm came through loud and clear on those quotes!    So sorry this is tough for you right now, I hope you can come to a resolution that gives you peace.  

AS IF I NEEDED MOTIVATION BEYOND THE SCALE AND MIRROR, I called the school today to ask the principal a question  Here's how she started out the conversation "Were your ears burning?  We were just talking about you. We CAN'T wait to see how you look after your summer of running."   I told her I'd lost and gained and lost again, and in reality I'm only about 6 lbs less than I was on the last day of school.  I really gotta kick it this week now!!! 
Taryn


----------



## donac

I am so frustrated right now.  I am supposed to take a class that starts next Monday.  We haven't heard anything about the class until today.  We were just told that the class is not going to run from Mon to Frid but Mon to Thurs.  Instead of being from 8:30 to 4:30 it will run from 8:30 to 6:30.  This doesn't count the hour commute we will be making to get there.  I am ready to call it quits.  Why am I doing this?

Sorry I had to vent since no one is here to talk to.  I called my friend who is also taking the class but she is not home.

It is so lovely here today.  Comfortable humidity and not too hot and there is a nice breeze.  I had lunch with a friend but it is too quiet here.  My big thing that I did today was go to Bath and Body works and pick up soaps and sanitizers that were on sale.  I am not getting anything done so I guess I better get moving.

Haven't heard from my dh by phone since last week but did get a card and a note from him today.

Thanks for listening.  Have a nice day


----------



## brinalyn530

flipflopmom said:


> Okay, at first, I have to admit, I snickered.  I am soooo sorry Bree, but your sarcasm came through loud and clear on those quotes!    So sorry this is tough for you right now, I hope you can come to a resolution that gives you peace.
> 
> AS IF I NEEDED MOTIVATION BEYOND THE SCALE AND MIRROR, I called the school today to ask the principal a question  Here's how she started out the conversation "Were your ears burning?  We were just talking about you. We CAN'T wait to see how you look after your summer of running."   I told her I'd lost and gained and lost again, and in reality I'm only about 6 lbs less than I was on the last day of school.  I really gotta kick it this week now!!!
> Taryn



Well, if I didn't laugh I'd go insane (to paraphrase Jimmy Buffet ). The whole thing is absolutely ridiculous, but since he's so completely dead serious about it, it really upsetting. I mean, how can I be myself and do my job well when I'm nervous about not smiling at the right time or not laughing enough at their jokes - and yes, that's what it comes down to. It's so outrageously Stepford, I'm just flabbergasted by the whole thing. 

But then I'm looking around at jobs and there isn't any position open making half of what I'm making here in this area, so if I leave this job - goodbye house! So, the way I see it I have two options... stay where I'm at and be a nervous wreck for 8 hours a day, or move out of state and destroy my mother. Talk about a rock and a hard place. This one's going to take a while to figure out. Good thing I've got beer in the house, and wine coolers, and liquor - I might need them all before I make a decision!

Only 17 minutes left until I can go drink - um, I mean, until I can go home . 

Bree


----------



## jbm02

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your birthstone? Do you have any jewelry with it?
> 
> 
> Maria



Mine is a ruby.  I have a ring that my grandmother gave me in 8th grade, and earrings that my DBIL brought home for me from Thailand.  I have reddish hair so I don't wear alot of red jewelry, though!  LOL

Shannon, I hope that this is a much better week for you!..and like you, the morning exercise glasses on DCL were too late for me.  I generally ran the deck (The treadmills were great but I lost my balance if I stared out at the water too much!!! )

Taryn, sorry - I had to grin, but in a sympathetic way.  I'm right there with ya!!

Pam - good luck!!

Jen - I can't wait to see the rest of your pictures.  I'll post some from Niagara Falls when we go in August...

Today was a pretty good day.  I'm trying to re-energize my diet and so far, so good.  Except for the Twizzler I snagged passing my secretary's desk .. 
Off to Barnes & Noble for my daughter's assigned book for summer reading project - she received the assignment in the mail last week.  The days of no summer assignments are now over for her! LOL
Have a great night everyone!!
Jude


----------



## LuvBaloo

Bree - you crack me up with your boss and his Stepford expectations.  But seriously, I sympathize with how frustrating it must be to stuck in the middle of that crap.  Hopefully it will seem a little better as your son starts feeling better.  
And for a ring that you want, you could try looking at daughter's rings, because you could put your emerald in the middle (as the daughter) and your Mom & son's peridots on the outside (as the parent stones).  If you went with artificial it might not be too bad.  I was looking at daughter's rings recently and there was ones with real stones for $250 and artificial stones were $150-200.  That's in Canada, you can probably do better in US.

Dona - that's horrible that they changed your class from 5-8hr days, to 4 -10hr days.

Hi everybody!  

I'm happy to say its another day over with no stress lunch and I spent my cash at the circus, so there was no coins to buy a pop for lunch today.  Lots of veggies/fruit eaten today, and dinner will not be the greatest as it'll be a small bowl of kraft dinner before heading out to soccer.  Hopefully after soccer, I can eat fresh pineapple for a snack.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Worfiedoodles said:


> Monday QOTD: What is your birthstone? Do you have any jewelry with it?
> 
> Maria


I think mine is saphire--not a big jewelery wearer, occasionally I wear my wedding rings, and occasionally I wear earrings.



lisah0711 said:


> Sounds interesting and you wouldn't have to worry about getting lost on a run.
> 
> 
> Have a great week all!



 We both laughed about this, Lisa. Have a great vacation!

Maria--glad you survived the 'outlaw' visit.

Pamela--do you eat bananas? I usually have a banana before all my runs, even the 4 mile (6 total with the warmup and cooldown) during the week. We do the short runs after work and I run out of steam quick if I don't have one. Sometimes I'll have a luna bar instead about an hour before the run. I try to hydrate really well the day before and that morning because I hate having a sloshy stomach. I think it's harder to drink fluids during the short run (even though it's warmer out) because my stomach just feels sloshy really fast. For Saturday this week, we bought Clif shots I think--like gu, vanilla flavored. The ingredients looked more "real" than the gu. I think it's going to be a bit cooler this Saturday, so I am excited!

So is a dump cake where you layer the ingredients in a big bowl or serving dish? It sounds good, and I think Ds will like it. Thanks!

I am so impressed with everyone that can do full pushups.

Connie== Sounds like you have a great goal! I have found that I really have to find a way to work foods I like into my week, and then I don't go crazy on the weekend. For instance, if I want icecream, I plan for it and have a custard cup (tiny scoop) of good icecream, instead of waiting for the weekend, splurging and having a big old sundae. If I want fries, I have them, but not with a burger, with something healthy. My favorite eat out meal is fries and hummus--ok so I'm a little weird. If I want pizza, we make it at home with a ready made thin crust and as many healthy veggies as possible. Despite all this, I am usually up on most Mondays--but usually only about a pound. You just have to hang in there. You will find what works best for you and a way to manage things. The important thing is that you are still trying.

Taryn--glad you are feeling better!

Shannon--yea to no McD's!!!  And yea to no pop!!

Bree--enjoying your posts. Sorry work is driving you a little crazy right now!

Tracey--hope DD is feeling better.

Dona--sorry the class schedule got changed. That's a really long day!

Hi all! Had my second day on the new job. I brought home some stuff to look at again. I still feel like I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing, but everyone has been really nice.

I went to the Y after work and did 2.5 on the elliptical and strength class. I really, really, really wanted to skip strength class. I was tired and my shoulder (which has been sore on and off for a couple of weeks now) was acting up. But I went. By the time I left I could barely turn my neck and I was so cranky. The person in front of me bathed in perfume before class, so that was making me sick as well. I came home and took some advil and Mike rubbed it out and it's feeling better. I think I aggravated an injury from about 15 years ago. I'm skipping strength Wednesday and hoping it recovers. I don't want anything to keep me from running.

I guess I'll go find Mike (not sure where he is) and get him to help me with the work I brought home. Have a great evening. I might try to check in later.


----------



## lovedvc

Hi All, I'm back from my 16 day vacation.  We had a wonderful time.  We went on a cruise for a week and then off to Disney for a week.  After all the non stop eating for those 2 weeks my weight gain was a whopping 8 lbs.  I was a little stunned when I got on the scale I knew I had gained but didn't think it was that much.  For years I have had a problem with sodium and water retention, by the third day I was so swollen from the knees down I couldn't even wear my heals to dinner.  I'm not upset with the weight gain I just know I have some work ahead of me.  I got home on Saturday and have all ready returned to my daily regimen today.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Rose! She has been fine most of the day! Knock on wood she hasn't been sick all summer.

I AM BACK! I've done over 8 miles today and was good over all with my food. I did have 1 1/2 plates of chop suey but I hadn't really eaten much earlier today. I also had 1 piece of bread.

Mom and I just walked over 3 miles. We walked to the center of town and to the library and back. I've also had over 120 oz of water today. I'll probably have my protein drink in a few minutes.

DH is helping my dad. Dad's computer pretty much died this morning so DH had to back it up and transfer stuff over to Mom's laptop. Now he is sitting patiently with him and making sure he knows how everything works! 

Gotta run and give DD2 a quick bath. Walking with my neighbor at 5:30.


----------



## pinkle

lovedvc said:


> Hi All, I'm back from my 16 day vacation.  We had a wonderful time.  We went on a cruise for a week and then off to Disney for a week.  After all the non stop eating for those 2 weeks my weight gain was a whopping 8 lbs.  I was a little stunned when I got on the scale I knew I had gained but didn't think it was that much.  For years I have had a problem with sodium and water retention, by the third day I was so swollen from the knees down I couldn't even wear my heals to dinner.  I'm not upset with the weight gain I just know I have some work ahead of me.  I got home on Saturday and have all ready returned to my daily regimen today.



Good for you getting back on track  I find after eating so much it's hard for my body to adjust because it thinks it should have more food.  I tell myself food is fuel so unless I am burning a lot of fuel I really don't need all that extra.  I wish I had told myself that today before i had a bedtime snack (toast and pb)  I had enough fuel to make it to bed. lol


----------



## LuvBaloo

Rose&Mike said:


> I went to the Y after work and did 2.5 on the elliptical and strength class. I really, really, really wanted to skip strength class. I was tired and my shoulder (which has been sore on and off for a couple of weeks now) was acting up. But I went. By the time I left I could barely turn my neck and I was so cranky. The person in front of me bathed in perfume before class, so that was making me sick as well. I came home and took some advil and Mike rubbed it out and it's feeling better. I think I aggravated an injury from about 15 years ago. I'm skipping strength Wednesday and hoping it recovers. I don't want anything to keep me from running.



Hope your shoulder feels better in the morning.



lovedvc said:


> Hi All, I'm back from my 16 day vacation.  We had a wonderful time.  We went on a cruise for a week and then off to Disney for a week.



 back!  Great job getting back on track!



tigger813 said:


> Mom and I just walked over 3 miles. We walked to the center of town and to the library and back. I've also had over 120 oz of water today. I'll probably have my protein drink in a few minutes.



You are go-go-go all the time!  Hope your DD feels better in the morning.



pinkle said:


> Good for you getting back on track  I find after eating so much it's hard for my body to adjust because it thinks it should have more food.  I tell myself food is fuel so unless I am burning a lot of fuel I really don't need all that extra.  I wish I had told myself that today before i had a bedtime snack (toast and pb)  I had enough fuel to make it to bed. lol



food is fuel is something I need to continue to work on.

I must confess, tonight ended up being moderately bad.  It was hot today, so didn't want to eat much before soccer, and DH wanted to celebrate a new contract he got with McD after the game.  The good news, I had smaller portions, and did enough activity balanced with good food in the day so it balanced out.  Tomorrow back to no pop and no junk again.  I can do this!

I did something to my calf muscle at soccer so I'm sitting back this evening with a cold/hot patch on it.  On a positive note, I'm getting braver on the soccer field and am definitely working hard


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> We were just told that the class is not going to run from Mon to Frid but Mon to Thurs.  Instead of being from 8:30 to 4:30 it will run from 8:30 to 6:30. Haven't heard from my dh by phone since last week but did get a card and a note from him today.



Dona, that does sound awful!  I ask myself frequently why I decided to start grad school.  Everyone tells me in the end, I'll be glad I did.  Maybe you will be, too.  So sweet of your DH to send you a card. 



brinalyn530 said:


> But then I'm looking around at jobs and there isn't any position open making half of what I'm making here in this area, so if I leave this job - goodbye house!  Good thing I've got beer in the house, and wine coolers, and liquor - I might need them all before I make a decision!



DH would love to look for a new job, too, but I won't let him.  The economy is so scary right now.  I tell him the evil he knows is better than the one he doesn't.  Don't make any split decisions.  Take some time, let things cool off.  And don't let all the ummm  influence your decision either.  Maybe after a few days, he'll cool off.  Just imagine him in his underwear, then you can laugh at the jokes! Sorry hon!



jbm02 said:


> Taryn, sorry - I had to grin, but in a sympathetic way.  I'm right there with ya!!  I'm trying to re-energize my diet and so far, so good.  Except for the Twizzler I snagged passing my secretary's desk



If you come up with anything good, let me know.  I could stand some re-energized diet myself.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I still feel like I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing, but everyone has been really nice.I was tired and my shoulder (which has been sore on and off for a couple of weeks now) was acting up. But I went. By the time I left I could barely turn my neck and I was so cranky. The person in front of me bathed in perfume before class, so that was making me sick as well.



It is sapphire lady, and it's lovely!  When I was about 7 and found out that was the name of my birthstone, I decided on the spot my daughter's name would be Victoria Sapphire.    I think Anna Kathryn and Sophie are glad I changed my mind.  I hate it when people bathe in perfume, especially really strong ones.  It's as off-putting to me as BO.  At least BO is natural!   Take care of that shoulder!  I would definitely skip the strength, keep icing it.  Mine crunches occasionally doing strength at home, and that's not a fun feeling! I swear, if I keep this up, I'll sound like a bowl of Rice Krispies just walking around soon.  Snap. Crackle. Pop.



lovedvc said:


> After all the non stop eating for those 2 weeks my weight gain was a whopping 8 lbs.  I was a little stunned when I got on the scale I knew I had gained but didn't think it was that much.


Welcome back!!!  I hope you had an amazing time!  You did so well just before you left, I know you'll have that off in no time!  



tigger813 said:


> I AM BACK! I've done over 8 miles today and was good over all with my food.


  YAY!  



pinkle said:


> I tell myself food is fuel so unless I am burning a lot of fuel I really don't need all that extra.  I had enough fuel to make it to bed.


 I LOVE THIS!! As someone notorious for waiting as long as possible to stop at the gas pump, I need to think this way for my body.  I always look at the gas gauge and say - I can make it to gym, or I can make it home, or until tomorrow, etc.  I need to assess my body the same way. I have found I do better losing wise if I get some fuel every 3 hours, but I need to put in $2 worth instead of $5 if I'm going to try that!  THANK YOU for sharing a new mindset.



LuvBaloo said:


> The good news, I had smaller portions, and did enough activity balanced with good food in the day so it balanced out.
> 
> I did something to my calf muscle at soccer so I'm sitting back this evening with a cold/hot patch on it.  On a positive note, I'm getting braver on the soccer field and am definitely working hard



Shannon - sometimes those pesky DH's just sabotage us!  My DH will decide to be nice and "get dinner on the way home" or something.  Last week, I got home from class at 8 at he had pizza and the biggest grin on his face - "I took care of dinner."  No, you took care of 2 pounds!  Good job on the portions. I'm sure working on a hot soccer field made you hungry!  You may in the next world cup, or something! 

Another very busy day here.  Gymnastics camp, renew driver's license, OBGYN check up.  Lovely day.

Ended up not having the protein shake for dinner, but a HUGE bowl of spinach with an oz. of walnuts and 2 tbsp of light vinagrette instead.  Very filling, and hopefully iron boosting!

Saw on facebook that Jennz left for Scotland yesterday.. how lovely!
Just had this interesting article in my email about exercise and food, thought I'd share:

http://fitness.mercola.com/sites/fi...-more-intense-strength-training-workouts.aspx
Have a great day everyone!
Taryn


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Tuesday QOTD: What are you going to do to have fun today? Studies have shown that people lose more weight when they are happy and satisfied in other areas of their lives. Are you going to do something active? Whatever it is (and plan something now if you didn't already have "fun" pencilled into your day!), be sure it makes you smile!

Maria


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Well, I just got back from a 4 mile solo walk while listening to Billy Joel's Greatest Hits. I have a client at 10 this morning and then I hope to do a bit more working out. I may do some Walk It Out on the Wii and definitely some more WATP! DD1 has day 2 of theater camp. Mom and Dad are taking DD2 with them to the dentist and other errands. They leave here tomorrow morning. 

Either today or tomorrow I have to go shopping for a baby gift for a shower the girls and I will be going to on Saturday evening. I also hope to get some school supplies. I hate when they start the sales in July! I broke my rule and bought both of the girls backpacks on Sunday but couldn't pass up the deal at Staples.

Gotta get DD1 up and fed now and change DD2s sheets again as she wet the bed again! UGH!


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD--going for a run afterwork! Hoping for a little cooler temps (or at least clouds) than last week.

Thanks Shannon and Taryn! It's still really sore, but I can turn my neck. No strength tomorrow--no matter how it feels. (I have a tendency to overdo it, so I have to tell myself even it it doesn't hurt at all, I have to skip it.) Calf injuries stink. I have to roll my left calf out a lot with the "stick" or I end up with feet problems. Taryn--that was an interesting article. We eat carbs after runs. Maybe that's why I still have so much belly fat. Mike read an article once about why you shouldn't fuel during long runs. After Saturday, I know that's not an option for me. The science behind it all is interesting.

Have a good day everyone! I'm off to get ready for work. I must say, I'm enjoying my new schedule. My DS comes home tomorrow. We have to drive about 90 min. to pick him up. It's a pain, because we have an airport in our city, but I saved $200. For that much money, I'll drive. 

I'll probably check back in after work.


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: What are you going to do to have fun today? Studies have shown that people lose more weight when they are happy and satisfied in other areas of their lives. Are you going to do something active? Whatever it is (and plan something now if you didn't already have "fun" pencilled into your day!), be sure it makes you smile!
> 
> Maria


My sister is coming into work today for her first colonoscopy and I'm going to be her nurse!!  Now that will be fun!!   Just kidding, I promise I won't torture her too much.
Hmmmm, after work, I have leftovers for dinner, so I don't have to cook= fun. If michael has the energy after camp, we will either go play tennis or take a bike ride.  If not, I'll make him play a game with me.  It's too easy to come home and let him veg in front of the tv, but tonight I won't let him.  

Great question, Maria. 

Hugs to those in need of them this morning. 

I did 3 miles yesterday and my weekend gain is gone today, which is good.  Usually it takes til friday.   Now if I can just stay in control til friday I might see 2 losses in a row.  

Have a happy, healthy day!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> My birthstone is ruby.  I have a ring somewhere with a ruby in it.  I'm not much of a jewelry person but I do have to wear my Mickey Mouse earrings every day!
> 
> I am off for vacation and will be back on 8/4.



Ah, the Mickey earrings! I have a few pairs in gold and silver and different styles. I tend to wear a pair every Friday, it's my little segue into the weekend! 



tigger813 said:


> Nothing on the agenda today so I can give some time to myself that I haven't been doing lately. That would explain the almost 10 pound gain since mid June!



Taking time for ourselves is so important! I'm glad you are making you a priority, I know you will see the results you are seeking! 



pjlla said:


> Well, you are a June birthday, like me.  And for years I was told that I had two birthstones.... one is the pearl, but there is also a pink stone called Alexandrite that is associated with June birthdays.  I do have an Alexandrite pendant given to me many, many years ago by an aunt and uncle.  I probably haven't worn it in 20 years, but I still have it.  And I have a pair of very pretty pearl and diamond earrings that DH gave me many years ago when I was pregnant with DD.  But unfortunately I went many years without wearing earrings when the kids were babies (you know... the usual... too busy to care for myself and I NEVER dressed up), so one of my earring holes closed up.  I "reopened" it a few times about 5 years ago, but it doesn't stay open, so I've given up on it and now I have these beautiful earrings just gathering dust in my jewelry box.



I used to have some alexandrite earrings, but I sort of gave up on them. I decided I really like the pearls and would go with that. I'm sorry your earrings are gathering dust, that's just wrong! Hopefully you will have a special occasion where you want to wear them and it will be worth the effort to make it possible. I'm really glad my ears haven't closed, because I don't want to go through the piercing again...I am a total wimp! 



Connie96 said:


> I am just getting sick of myself. Y'all ever feel that way? I do totally fine - exceptional, even - during the week, but the weekends are atrocious... Do I sound like a broken record??
> 
> It's not even that I am tempted by something wonderful and I indulge... I actually go looking for "bad" choices. It's ridiculous. The truth is that I have lost this weight before and then I put it back on and I struggle all the time with "knowing" that I won't keep the weight off and I just get stuck in "what's the point?" mode and make a pig of myself. I'm so sorry to whine about it. I KNOW how to lose this weight. I KNOW how to take care of myself. But WHY do I get so self-destructive??
> 
> I'm an August baby, so mine is Peridot. I don't have any jewelry that includes my birthstone. The only jewelry I ever wear, really, is my wedding/engagement rings, diamond stud earrings and a very lovely and inconspicuous Mickey Mouse watch that we got at WDW on our 6th anniversary. (DH has the men's version of the same watch and, after almost 8 years, we both still love them.)



Yes, I frequently just get sick of myself and my inability to move things along...but my only choices are to keep going or give up -- and giving up is only going to make me larger and more miserable, so I just have to keep going and know that even as a turtle, I will get there eventually. I  that you ahve matching watches, I think that is so romantic and special! 



flipflopmom said:


> Sapphire.  I have two rings.  One was a college grad present from my parents.  The other is an engagement ring guard with sapphires and diamonds.  Diamonds are Brad's birthstone.  Unfortunately, I knocked one of the sapphires out of this one chasing a seriously psycho five year old who was trying to jump from a 10 ft. piece of playground equipment.  We won't go there.  Wonder if he's in juvie yet??
> 
> I bought 4 new Mickey placemats this summer!!!  I've had them out ever since, but I will light the candle in the Mickey lantern on the table to make it extra special!



The rings sound beautiful, but that kid... bet you were glad when that year ended! I love using placemats (Great pamper activity, *Dona!*), and yours sound so cute! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- My birthstone is garnet.  I did have a ring and a necklace my parents bought me when I was younger.  It is yellow gold which I dont wear anymore so it doesnt match my rings or earrings.  So it just sits in my jewerly box.  I am not a big jewerly girl.  I wear my wedding/engagement rings and white gold hoop earrings with diamonds in them that my parents got for me on my wedding day.  I have worn them every day since and its been almost 7years.



I have a garnet mother's ring -- I think it is a beautiful stone. It sounds like not many of us are big jewelry people -- guess I'm the exception, although not much of what I wear is "real"! 

Maria


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I was all set to post this morning but my internet shut down.   

Thanks for all the great thoughts about my course.  I have been thinking about taking this course for a while now.  I am 5 years from retirement.  I have a Masters and then 45 credits and I really don't need to do this.  My friend said to me "Dona you are taking this since you love technology and you love to learn."  So I am going to take it but I am leaving early on Wednesday to make sure that I get to yoga.  I am not going to give that up. 

Taryn I have to renew my dl this week too.  I spent a half an hour yesterday looking for our wedding lisc.  It was where it was supposed to be but I didn't see it at first.  

Our friend who went with dh to the jambo sent me some pictures.  Here's one of my dh riding a BMX bike on the course they set up.






I have to go and send him another card.  I am thinking about sending him one from the dog.  She really is missing him.  She has been mopping around the house.  She won't even chase the ball when I throw it because she knows that I am the one that yells her when they do that.  

QOTD I will have fun watching Hell's Kitchen and then there is new show that comes on after that I have been looking forward to. 

KAthy be nice to your sister.  I was very nervous about my first colonoscopy.  When it was done I couldn't believe how easy it was.


Pampering Day  Maria already gave you a great assignment.  Do something fun.  (Thanks Maria)

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## brinalyn530

LuvBaloo said:


> Bree - you crack me up with your boss and his Stepford expectations.  But seriously, I sympathize with how frustrating it must be to stuck in the middle of that crap.  Hopefully it will seem a little better as your son starts feeling better.
> And for a ring that you want, you could try looking at daughter's rings, because you could put your emerald in the middle (as the daughter) and your Mom & son's peridots on the outside (as the parent stones).  If you went with artificial it might not be too bad.  I was looking at daughter's rings recently and there was ones with real stones for $250 and artificial stones were $150-200.  That's in Canada, you can probably do better in US.


Thank you Shannon. And thank you for your suggestion on the ring - Ive never heard of a daughters ring, but Im going to research it this afternoon once my work is done.

Rose  Hope your shoulder is feeling better. Can I just say that I am in awe of your running! 

Taryn  Thanks. I completely agree about the evil we know being better. Im sure once the shock has subsided Ill be able to just deal with it day to day, but I know it will always linger in the back of my mind. I have always been a very practical and rational person so whatever I end up deciding it will have been due to careful consideration and meticulous planning  not alcohol, I can assure you  ! Although it has been nice to have a drink in the evening instead of sweet treats  less calories, less guilt, more happy !

Tuesday QOTD: What are you going to do to have fun today? Studies have shown that people lose more weight when they are happy and satisfied in other areas of their lives. Are you going to do something active? Whatever it is (and plan something now if you didn't already have "fun" pencilled into your day!), be sure it makes you smile!
Well, since I have to go to the grocery store after work and DS has an hours worth of school work to do, its going to have to be Wii or nothing today. Although Ive been feeling pretty tired and crappy after work the past few days (I wonder why  !), I think if I can get a little Punch Out in, I may feel better! Thanks for the suggestion!

So Ive been considering using my lunch break at work to go for a walk/jog once the front office person gets back from his paternity leave. Then, I passed a sign this morning for a 5k in my town on 9/11. I think it may be fate  I have the sign up site saved  now I just have to get the guts to start the c25k and sign up Come on guts! Ill keep you guys posted.

Have a wonderful day everyone!

Bree


----------



## Worfiedoodles

LuvBaloo said:


> Birthstone is sapphire.  I have a family ring that I got after we had our second DD, but nothing else with my birthstone.  DH does have a nice ring with a sapphire stone.  It would be romantic to say he got it because of me, but he forgot it was my stone, and picked it because of the colour.



I think the family ring sounds lovely! Maybe dh's subconscious led him to your stone! 



brinalyn530 said:


> Saturday QOTD: When you eat throughout the day, do you try to combine protein and carbs (or carbs and dairy, etc.) at specific meals and snacks, do you try to eat well-rounded as the day goes by but eat what you want when you want it, or do you just eat what you want when you want it and see what happens?
> I have protein at each meal (its the only thing that keeps me feeling full enough to get to the next meal) and Ive cut out a lot of carbs because those seem to do the most damage to my weight. Other than that, and trying to get in more servings of fruits and veggies, I dont really have any specific ratio goals as far as protein/carbs/fats go.
> 
> QOTD: 7/25 It's Christmas in July! What are you looking forward to for Christmas/Winter Holidays 2010?
> Mostly Im looking forward to not hating at least some pics that may be taken of me! Secondly, I may try to sneek away to Florida for a weekend in early December if Im feeling confident enough, and if the finances are cooperating. I love Christmas so I dont need much prodding to be happy about it, but I know this Christmas Im going to look and feel much better than I have in a long time so itll be even more awesome!
> 
> Monday QOTD: What is your birthstone? Do you have any jewelry with it?
> My birthstone is emerald. I used to hate having yucky green as my birthstone, but its grown on me so I have a few pieces with simulated emeralds and a charm with a very small real emerald (because theyre so expensive!). I dont wear jewelry too often though, so it doesnt get out much! My mom and my son are both August babies, so their birthstone is peridot  I would love to have a ring with an emerald in the center and a peridot on either side, but Ive never seen one and probably wouldnt be able to afford it if I did!
> 
> Back to my regular work schedule this week. Ive got to keep myself busy and happy here at work going forward because my boss had a talk with me last week about my attitude.  There are only three girls in my office, and Im the youngest and most friendly. The men here like happy and accommodating women. Its usually no problem, thats generally my personality after all, but between being bored 80% of the time, DS being so ill, and then having to work around the short schedule last week I guess I was a little grumpy. Anyways, it turned into a huge deal and now Im seriously contemplating some big changes. I have a lot of processing, categorizing, and planning coming up in the next few weeks, but Im confident that since the only thing I can control at the moment is my eating and exercising, that will be my silver lining.



Carbs definitely do me in, too! A solo trip in December sounds like a wonderful way to refresh and get ready to celebrate! I think a peridot/emerald combination ring would be really beautiful. Oh my, you did not have a good work week -- I think you have a good attitude about it, though -- everyone can't be cheerful all the time -- those are the people who come in one day and take all the toilet paper because they just have to make everyone else as uncomfortable as they are...



tigger813 said:


> Enjoying some time to myself today. Hope everyone's having a productive day!



Glad you had a day to reflect and get do the things you enjoy! 



flipflopmom said:


> AS IF I NEEDED MOTIVATION BEYOND THE SCALE AND MIRROR, I called the school today to ask the principal a question  Here's how she started out the conversation "Were your ears burning?  We were just talking about you. We CAN'T wait to see how you look after your summer of running." I told her I'd lost and gained and lost again, and in reality I'm only about 6 lbs less than I was on the last day of school.  I really gotta kick it this week now!!!



For some reason, I suspect that you have rearranged a few things with muscle and fat even with losing and gaining the same lbs, and you will actually look fantastic! 



donac said:


> I am so frustrated right now.  I am supposed to take a class that starts next Monday.  We haven't heard anything about the class until today.  We were just told that the class is not going to run from Mon to Frid but Mon to Thurs.  Instead of being from 8:30 to 4:30 it will run from 8:30 to 6:30:.This doesn't count the hour commute we will be making to get there.  I am ready to call it quits.  Why am I doing this?



Oh, *Dona*, that is crazy and unfair. You signed up based on one set of parameters, and to change it like that...there are people who couldn't accommodate that, due to day care or other issues. I really think that is unfair. 



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, if I didn't laugh I'd go insane (to paraphrase Jimmy Buffet ). The whole thing is absolutely ridiculous, but since he's so completely dead serious about it, it really upsetting. I mean, how can I be myself and do my job well when I'm nervous about not smiling at the right time or not laughing enough at their jokes - and yes, that's what it comes down to. It's so outrageously Stepford, I'm just flabbergasted by the whole thing.



That reminds me of a few more Jimmy Buffett quotes, "Changes in Latitudes...Changes in Attitudes" -- maybe they should send you on a vacation! And if that fails, "It's 5 O'Clock Somewhere... 



jbm02 said:


> Mine is a ruby.  I have a ring that my grandmother gave me in 8th grade, and earrings that my DBIL brought home for me from Thailand.  I have reddish hair so I don't wear alot of red jewelry, though!  LOL



How exotic! I think I'd wear them anyway, just because they came from so far away! 



LuvBaloo said:


> Bree - you crack me up with your boss and his Stepford expectations.  But seriously, I sympathize with how frustrating it must be to stuck in the middle of that crap.  Hopefully it will seem a little better as your son starts feeling better.
> And for a ring that you want, you could try looking at daughter's rings, because you could put your emerald in the middle (as the daughter) and your Mom & son's peridots on the outside (as the parent stones).  If you went with artificial it might not be too bad.  I was looking at daughter's rings recently and there was ones with real stones for $250 and artificial stones were $150-200.  That's in Canada, you can probably do better in US.



I've never heard of a daughter's ring! I'm going to have to look into this..



Rose&Mike said:


> I think mine is saphire--not a big jewelery wearer, occasionally I wear my wedding rings, and occasionally I wear earrings.
> 
> Maria--glad you survived the 'outlaw' visit.



I can't leave my house without my wedding rings! Even on race days, I wear at least my gold band. I know my hands will swell up, but I just can't run without it  I should probably get over that!  I survived, but I am definitely booking WL as a comfort. I have to deal with them all again for the holiday party we host, and I am going to deserve pampering after that nightmare...



lovedvc said:


> Hi All, I'm back from my 16 day vacation.  We had a wonderful time.  We went on a cruise for a week and then off to Disney for a week.  After all the non stop eating for those 2 weeks my weight gain was a whopping 8 lbs.  I was a little stunned when I got on the scale I knew I had gained but didn't think it was that much.  For years I have had a problem with sodium and water retention, by the third day I was so swollen from the knees down I couldn't even wear my heals to dinner.  I'm not upset with the weight gain I just know I have some work ahead of me.  I got home on Saturday and have all ready returned to my daily regimen today.



 Back! and Congratulations on already getting back on track, that is the hardest part! 



tigger813 said:


> I AM BACK! I've done over 8 miles today and was good over all with my food. I did have 1 1/2 plates of chop suey but I hadn't really eaten much earlier today. I also had 1 piece of bread.



Great job! 



pinkle said:


> Good for you getting back on track  I find after eating so much it's hard for my body to adjust because it thinks it should have more food.  I tell myself food is fuel so unless I am burning a lot of fuel I really don't need all that extra.  I wish I had told myself that today before i had a bedtime snack (toast and pb)  I had enough fuel to make it to bed. lol



Well, it's important to have the energy to crawl into bed! A good night's rest is highly underrated! 



LuvBaloo said:


> I must confess, tonight ended up being moderately bad.  It was hot today, so didn't want to eat much before soccer, and DH wanted to celebrate a new contract he got with McD after the game.  The good news, I had smaller portions, and did enough activity balanced with good food in the day so it balanced out.  Tomorrow back to no pop and no junk again.  I can do this!
> 
> I did something to my calf muscle at soccer so I'm sitting back this evening with a cold/hot patch on it.  On a positive note, I'm getting braver on the soccer field and am definitely working hard



I am so impressed you are playing soccer!  And smaller portions and all that activity are definitely something to celebrate!



flipflopmom said:


> It is sapphire lady, and it's lovely!  When I was about 7 and found out that was the name of my birthstone, I decided on the spot my daughter's name would be Victoria Sapphire.    I think Anna Kathryn and Sophie are glad I changed my mind.



 You made me smile. When I was little I saw a map and decided I wanted to name a daughter Arabia. Good thing I have a boy -- but then again, dh wouldn't even let me name him Jordan, because he thought everyone would think we named him after Michael Jordan. Really? I guess I just wasn't that tuned into sports...



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: What are you going to do to have fun today? Studies have shown that people lose more weight when they are happy and satisfied in other areas of their lives. Are you going to do something active? Whatever it is (and plan something now if you didn't already have "fun" pencilled into your day!), be sure it makes you smile!



My fun today is not active per se, I am going to go for a "gab walk" at lunch with my co-worker, where we can chat at will but still move. That will make me smile, because she always has something funny to share. I'm also planning to watch a tivo'd "Wipeout" (no new episode tonight) with ds later. He laughs so much, I can't help but laugh, too! 

Maria


----------



## Connie96

Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: What are you going to do to have fun today? Studies have shown that people lose more weight when they are happy and satisfied in other areas of their lives. Are you going to do something active? Whatever it is (and plan something now if you didn't already have "fun" pencilled into your day!), be sure it makes you smile!



Well, it's Tuesday, so I'm meeting my mom for lunch, so that's fun. And, I'm gonna run after work. The weather does have a lot to do with whether or not a run can be fun, so we'll have to wait and see. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Yes, I frequently just get sick of myself and my inability to move things along...but my only choices are to keep going or give up -- and giving up is only going to make me larger and more miserable, so I just have to keep going and know that even as a turtle, I will get there eventually. I  that you ahve matching watches, I think that is so romantic and special!



Ya know, it did actually give me a little perspective when I assaulted y'all with my whining yesterday. I mean, after all, I have lost 8.2 pounds in 8 weeks. I'm not breaking any records, but that's a perfectly good one-pound-per-week losing pace, so I'm really doing fine. I guess my frustration comes from knowing that if I stayed on plan a little better thru each weekend, I could have lost 10 or 12 by now. But, I had lost sight of the overall loss when I was focusing only on the weekly weigh-ins and it's good to have the overall back in sight again.

Oh, and I love that DH and I wear matching watches too.  The entire watch is gold-toned with a mat-finish gold-colored face, a diamond where each of the numbers would be, and a small gold Mickey Mouse on the face to the left of center. No one knows its a Mickey watch unless I show it to them, so it just looks like a really nice piece of jewelry. But anytime I look at it, I see my Mickey and remember the great times that I've spent at WDW with my fella. I really do love this watch. And my fella, too.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Well, I just got back from a 4 mile solo walk while listening to Billy Joel's Greatest Hits. I have a client at 10 this morning and then I hope to do a bit more working out. I may do some Walk It Out on the Wii and definitely some more WATP! DD1 has day 2 of theater camp. Mom and Dad are taking DD2 with them to the dentist and other errands. They leave here tomorrow morning.



I love that cd! I think Billy has some great songs to walk to! 



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--going for a run afterwork! Hoping for a little cooler temps (or at least clouds) than last week.



I love that a run is fun for you!  It definitely should put a smile on your face, with all the miles you put in! 



mikamah said:


> My sister is coming into work today for her first colonoscopy and I'm going to be her nurse!!  Now that will be fun!!   Just kidding, I promise I won't torture her too much.
> Hmmmm, after work, I have leftovers for dinner, so I don't have to cook= fun. If michael has the energy after camp, we will either go play tennis or take a bike ride.  If not, I'll make him play a game with me.  It's too easy to come home and let him veg in front of the tv, but tonight I won't let him.



 omg, *Kathy*, you gave me my laugh of the day! That was hysterical! I hope all goes well for dsis, and you are able to get out with Michael after camp and have some fun! 



donac said:


> Thanks for all the great thoughts about my course.  I have been thinking about taking this course for a while now.  I am 5 years from retirement.  I have a Masters and then 45 credits and I really don't need to do this.  My friend said to me "Dona you are taking this since you love technology and you love to learn."  So I am going to take it but I am leaving early on Wednesday to make sure that I get to yoga.  I am not going to give that up.
> 
> QOTD I will have fun watching Hell's Kitchen and then there is new show that comes on after that I have been looking forward to.
> 
> Pampering Day  Maria already gave you a great assignment.  Do something fun.  (Thanks Maria)



I agree, you should never stop learning -- that's what keeps life interesting and fun! I've seen a few episodes of a Gordon Ramsey show where he fixes a restaurant in trouble. He seems tough but he also makes a lot of sense! I do hope everyone does something fun today -- I think sometimes we forget that we need to enjoy ourselves! 



brinalyn530 said:


> And thank you for your suggestion on the ring - Ive never heard of a daughters ring, but Im going to research it this afternoon once my work is done.
> 
> Tuesday QOTD: What are you going to do to have fun today? Studies have shown that people lose more weight when they are happy and satisfied in other areas of their lives. Are you going to do something active? Whatever it is (and plan something now if you didn't already have "fun" pencilled into your day!), be sure it makes you smile!
> Well, since I have to go to the grocery store after work and DS has an hours worth of school work to do, its going to have to be Wii or nothing today. Although Ive been feeling pretty tired and crappy after work the past few days (I wonder why  !), I think if I can get a little Punch Out in, I may feel better! Thanks for the suggestion!



Nothing wrong with having fun on the Wii, and it sounds like that might be a particularly effective way for you to get out some aggression! 

Maria


----------



## brinalyn530

Worfiedoodles said:


> Carbs definitely do me in, too! A solo trip in December sounds like a wonderful way to refresh and get ready to celebrate! I think a peridot/emerald combination ring would be really beautiful. Oh my, you did not have a good work week -- I think you have a good attitude about it, though -- everyone can't be cheerful all the time -- those are the people who come in one day and take all the toilet paper because they just have to make everyone else as uncomfortable as they are...
> 
> That reminds me of a few more Jimmy Buffett quotes, "Changes in Latitudes...Changes in Attitudes" -- maybe they should send you on a vacation! And if that fails, "It's 5 O'Clock Somewhere...
> 
> Maria



Thanks Maria! If we ever run out of TP at work I'll know exactly who did it  ! 

See that's why I love Jimmy Buffet so much - great quotes! I can't wait to see him live in September !

Bree


----------



## Connie96

brinalyn530 said:


> So Ive been considering using my lunch break at work to go for a walk/jog once the front office person gets back from his paternity leave. Then, I passed a sign this morning for a 5k in my town on 9/11. I think it may be fate  I have the sign up site saved  now I just have to get the guts to start the c25k and sign up Come on guts! Ill keep you guys posted.



I haven't signed up yet, but I've got a 10K on my radar for 9/11. Let's do it!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I can't leave my house without my wedding rings! Even on race days, I wear at least my gold band. I know my hands will swell up, but I just can't run without it  I should probably get over that!



I don't wear any jewelry when I train or workout, but I do wear my wedding rings when I race. Running my neighborhood is one thing, but a race is "public". I always wear my rings in public.


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> http://fitness.mercola.com/sites/fi...-more-intense-strength-training-workouts.aspx



Clicking thru from this article to another, it appears that this information is based on a book "Ready, Set, Go - Synergy Fitness for Time-Crunched Adults" by Phil Campbell. Has anyone read it??


----------



## LuvBaloo

Happy Tuesday everybody!
It's going to feel like a long day for me today.  My leg is sore, and I'm hobbling around at work.  Luckily I can sit for periods of time and put my foot up.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: What are you going to do to have fun today? Studies have shown that people lose more weight when they are happy and satisfied in other areas of their lives. Are you going to do something active? Whatever it is (and plan something now if you didn't already have "fun" pencilled into your day!), be sure it makes you smile!
> 
> Maria



Fun for today:  I will be making a strawberry pina colada (without the rum) and sitting back with my feet up watching a movie this evening.


----------



## pinkle

QOTD....my birthstone is a garnet and I don't believe I own anything (i did have a pair of earrings many moons ago!)  I don't where much jewelery unless it's chucky and fun!
I had a strange call today that my dad wasn't feeling too well.  He has had a triple bypass many years ago and never fully recovered so when I got done work (from home) I was planning to go right over there, only to remember my son has taken my car to the movie theatre.  I will have to wait for hubby to get home.  He is such a stubborn man and he has NO idea that his wife has called me.  He definetly will not go see a doctor (what do they know)!?!? I think she is hoping I  can talk some sense into him (doubt it!)  We do believe pray works, so I am praying that he will do that right thing....sorry to go on....this seems like a place you can do that.
I might go for a run later tonight (great stress reliever) when it cools down.
Thanks, Tracey.


----------



## tigger813

Haven't been as good today but I'm still drinking my water!

Had a quick bite at McD's doing errands with DD2 this afternoon. Had turkey gorditas for supper. I'm hoping to go on another 2-3 mile walk in a bit. Still kind of warm though.

Tomorrow will be more me time than today. Though I do have to mow the lawn after dropping DD1 off at theater camp. Going to get lots of workout time in tomorrow. Only errand I need to do is to run to Kmart to get more school supplies. I did get a few at Target earlier today when I got the baby gift I needed!

Time to help my mom with her computer!


----------



## LuvBaloo

pinkle said:


> QOTD....my birthstone is a garnet and I don't believe I own anything (i did have a pair of earrings many moons ago!)  I don't where much jewelery unless it's chucky and fun!
> I had a strange call today that my dad wasn't feeling too well.  He has had a triple bypass many years ago and never fully recovered so when I got done work (from home) I was planning to go right over there, only to remember my son has taken my car to the movie theatre.  I will have to wait for hubby to get home.  He is such a stubborn man and he has NO idea that his wife has called me.  He definetly will not go see a doctor (what do they know)!?!? I think she is hoping I  can talk some sense into him (doubt it!)  We do believe pray works, so I am praying that he will do that right thing....sorry to go on....this seems like a place you can do that.
> I might go for a run later tonight (great stress reliever) when it cools down.
> Thanks, Tracey.



hope all is okay with your dad 



tigger813 said:


> Haven't been as good today but I'm still drinking my water!
> 
> Had a quick bite at McD's doing errands with DD2 this afternoon. Had turkey gorditas for supper. I'm hoping to go on another 2-3 mile walk in a bit. Still kind of warm though.
> 
> Tomorrow will be more me time than today. Though I do have to mow the lawn after dropping DD1 off at theater camp. Going to get lots of workout time in tomorrow. Only errand I need to do is to run to Kmart to get more school supplies. I did get a few at Target earlier today when I got the baby gift I needed!
> 
> Time to help my mom with her computer!



 school supply shopping already!  I don't want to think about that yet.


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> KAthy be nice to your sister.  I was very nervous about my first colonoscopy.  When it was done I couldn't believe how easy it was.


Don't worry Dona, I was very nice to her.  She was soooo nervous before too, and was shocked it was over and that it was so easy too.  It's amazing how most patients feel that way.  She has a great sense of humor, so we were joking before the procedure which helped her anxiety.  I took a class on Humor in Healthcare a few years ago, and it was pretty interesting and humor is something I've used during my nursing career quite a bit.  So many people can be made to feel more at ease with a little joke and  laughter.  Some, not so much, but the class was on reading cues from patients, and that's pretty easy to do usually.  Love the pic of your husband. And that really stinkd they switched your class.  Not very fair, and if it was me, I wouldn't be able to stay the extra 2 hrs because of camp hours too.  You should take that friday you'll be off and pamper yourself all day. 



brinalyn530 said:


> So Ive been considering using my lunch break at work to go for a walk/jog once the front office person gets back from his paternity leave. Then, I passed a sign this morning for a 5k in my town on 9/11. I think it may be fate  I have the sign up site saved  now I just have to get the guts to start the c25k and sign up Come on guts! Ill keep you guys posted.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!
> 
> Bree


It's a sign!!  The couch to 5k is calling your name, and you can do it!!!!  You definitely have the guts, and if I can actually run, anybody can.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm also planning to watch a tivo'd "Wipeout" (no new episode tonight) with ds later. He laughs so much, I can't help but laugh, too!
> 
> Maria


that show  looks hilarious.  We've only seen the shorts on Disney xd, but I should find out when it's on and watch a whole show.  



Connie96 said:


> Ya know, it did actually give me a little perspective when I assaulted y'all with my whining yesterday. I mean, after all, I have lost 8.2 pounds in 8 weeks. I'm not breaking any records, but that's a perfectly good one-pound-per-week losing pace, so I'm really doing fine. I guess my frustration comes from knowing that if I stayed on plan a little better thru each weekend, I could have lost 10 or 12 by now. But, I had lost sight of the overall loss when I was focusing only on the weekly weigh-ins and it's good to have the overall back in sight again.
> 
> Oh, and I love that DH and I wear matching watches too.  The entire watch is gold-toned with a mat-finish gold-colored face, a diamond where each of the numbers would be, and a small gold Mickey Mouse on the face to the left of center. No one knows its a Mickey watch unless I show it to them, so it just looks like a really nice piece of jewelry. But anytime I look at it, I see my Mickey and remember the great times that I've spent at WDW with my fella. I really do love this watch. And my fella, too.


8 pounds in 8 weeks is pretty awesome.  Your watches sound so nice and it's very sweet you both match.  I had an 15 yr old mickey watch with the gold face with mickey in gold and the tan band that I loved from my first trip, and it just broke last year.  I looked on our last trip, but haven't seen one that I liked again.  



LuvBaloo said:


> Happy Tuesday everybody!
> It's going to feel like a long day for me today.  My leg is sore, and I'm hobbling around at work.  Luckily I can sit for periods of time and put my foot up.
> 
> Fun for today:  I will be making a strawberry pina colada (without the rum) and sitting back with my feet up watching a movie this evening.


Hope your leg is feeling better soon.  A strawberry pina colada sounds lovely, but I'll take a little rum in mine.  



pinkle said:


> QOTD....my birthstone is a garnet and I don't believe I own anything (i did have a pair of earrings many moons ago!)  I don't where much jewelery unless it's chucky and fun!
> I had a strange call today that my dad wasn't feeling too well.  He has had a triple bypass many years ago and never fully recovered so when I got done work (from home) I was planning to go right over there, only to remember my son has taken my car to the movie theatre.  I will have to wait for hubby to get home.  He is such a stubborn man and he has NO idea that his wife has called me.  He definetly will not go see a doctor (what do they know)!?!? I think she is hoping I  can talk some sense into him (doubt it!)  We do believe pray works, so I am praying that he will do that right thing....sorry to go on....this seems like a place you can do that.
> I might go for a run later tonight (great stress reliever) when it cools down.
> Thanks, Tracey.


Hope your dad is ok.



tigger813 said:


> Haven't been as good today but I'm still drinking my water!
> 
> Had a quick bite at McD's doing errands with DD2 this afternoon. Had turkey gorditas for supper. I'm hoping to go on another 2-3 mile walk in a bit. Still kind of warm though.
> 
> Tomorrow will be more me time than today. Though I do have to mow the lawn after dropping DD1 off at theater camp. Going to get lots of workout time in tomorrow. Only errand I need to do is to run to Kmart to get more school supplies. I did get a few at Target earlier today when I got the baby gift I needed!
> 
> Time to help my mom with her computer!


Enjoy your me time tomorrow.  



LuvBaloo said:


> school supply shopping already!  I don't want to think about that yet.


I totally agree with this.  It seems like we're the latest and don't go back til the wed after labor day.  

Works is quiet this week, so I got cancelled tomorrow for the day.  I'm going to send michael to camp anyway for half the day and get a long run/walk in, and do some housework.  I neglect that pretty badly in the summer especially since summer is so short, and i want to do fun things with michael on our days off.  We may go to the beach in the afternoon.  We're going to go have our fun now and play a game.  My pick.  Hmmmmm don't know yet, maybe disney scrabble.   

Have a nice night.


----------



## tigger813

Just back from a walk with DD1 to the library. We also walked to the center of town to see the kitten's in the window at the vets and then to the ATM and home again. I really needed this walk since Mom surprised me with a cake for my b'day. She won't be here for my b'day so we had one tonight. I had a small piece and some like French Silk ice cream. Need to track my walk on sparkpeople, at least 2 miles. Having my last bottle of water now.

Hoping to walk in the morning either by myself or with my neighbor. DD2 and I are going to visit the Omaha Steak store and also go to the cheesecake factory to pick up a few pieces for Friday night's dessert. I also need to mow the lawn before it gets too hot! I also plan on getting several more miles of WATP in at some point.

Have a good night!

PS we walked an add'l 2.27 miles tonight so I got in over 6 for the day plus I gave a 75 minute massage!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Hoping this attempt works. Just lost a message to the "poof" fairy.

I'll start with the QOTD: My idea of fun is probably a little distorted, but here is what I did. I took a nap after work.

It's been a horrible last 2 days. I binged both days. I'm hoping to avoid that tomorrow. I bought some salad ingredients today and am actually considering trying Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet. I am hoping doing that might help reduce my "junk" food cravings. I love WW, but I also know that changing things up a bit can help.

Well, BL friends, as some of you always say "Tomorrow is a new day" and I'm hoping to make it one of the best ones ever!

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Rose&Mike

brinalyn530 said:


> So I’ve been considering using my lunch break at work to go for a walk/jog once the front office person gets back from his paternity leave. Then, I passed a sign this morning for a 5k in my town on 9/11. I think it may be fate…  I have the sign up site saved – now I just have to get the guts to start the c25k and sign up… Come on guts! I’ll keep you guys posted.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!
> 
> Bree


That's really exciting! Can't wait to hear all about the c25k and the 5k in September.



Worfiedoodles said:


> I can't leave my house without my wedding rings! Even on race days, I wear at least my gold band. I know my hands will swell up, but I just can't run without it  I should probably get over that!  I survived, but I am definitely booking WL as a comfort. I have to deal with them all again for the holiday party we host, and I am going to deserve pampering after that nightmare...
> 
> 
> Maria



I used to wear my rings all the time--never took them off. Two years ago DH's wedding band wore through and mine were beat up, so we got a new band for him and a new set for me. It's really lovely with lots of tiny diamonds around my original diamond and on the wedding band. It gets sooooooo dirty and when I workout my fingers sometimes get like sausages. So since I workout after work a lot, I don't put them on most days, because I don't want to leave them in the locker at the Y and I definitely don't want to try to run. I've kind of gotten used to not wearing them. Sometimes I just wish I had a plain gold band to wear.

Did you book a solo trip to WL? When are you going to be there?

Pinkle--hope your Dad is ok.

CC-- Sorry you are having a hard time.

Anne--if you are reading posts, I hope things are going better and you are feeling better.

Good evening. Mike is doing his stupid Tuesday night conference call. The dog is whining because he wants to be with Mike--who is upstairs. 

We had a really good run this evening. It was cloudy/light rain. Horrible humidity but only 80.  So we did our 4 miles at an 11:08 pace.  Six miles total with warm up and cool down. The last .4 of the run I ran as hard as I could (though Mike says he thinks I could have gone harder because I could still say--I can't run any harder) so that we could see what my heart rate did. It was nice to have the garmin because we could check our pace and watch the heart rate monitor. A couple times it stopped measuring heart beats, but we don't know if that was because of transmission issues or skips. Anyhow, it was pretty comforting to know that even when I was really tired, my heart was going strong at an acceptable level. Looking forward to having it for the long run.

Saturday we are going to run a 4 mile race. Very last minute, but the group that is sponsoring the race decided this week that they want to have our non-profit receive the proceeds. My boss said today--you run don't you? What are you doing Saturday? It should be a pretty easy morning run, though the race doesn't start until 8 so I'm hoping it's not too hot. I guess we'll do our long run Sunday. I never run 2 days in a row (trying to avoid injury) but we decided if we don't go as far Sunday that's ok. 

Hope everyone has a nice evening. My shoulder is still sore, but not quite as bad as yesterday. So no strength tomorrow. I guess I'll do 4 or 5 on the elliptical. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## flipflopmom

I don't have time to reply, but I do need to vent.

Terrible, horrible, no good day.  

1. Ate great yesterday.  3 M run, and the scale was UP 3 pounds this am?????  No swollen hands,etc....
2 - Took AK to gymnastics, came home hoping for a walk after DH got home.  My appt. was at 3:30 this pm.  Well, he decided to take himself out for breakfast, didn't get home until 10:30.  In the meantime, the dr. called and asked if I could come at 1 instead.  Jumped in the shower, took Sophie to Mom's, got there just in time.  NO WORKOUT! 
3- Got to dr.'s office, and weight was about 5 lbs higher than at home. 
4 - Got in their lovely swaddling clothes, and WAITED FOR 50 minutes in a tablecloth for the dr. 
5- Went to DMV to renew my driver's license.  WAITED FOR 1HR and 40 MIN!
6 - Girls argued, Brad pouted this evening.
7.  Didn't get to make or drink my tea, so no caffeine during the day, major headache.
8.Going to take the little s to bed.  1HOUR LATER THAN they should at their latest, due to a phone call that the person didn't take the hint!
9.  Quick email check, we had registration today and the kids found out who their teachers are.  I ALREADY HAVE A FRIEND REQUEST ON FACEBOOK FROM A PARENT!!!!  I didn't even get to register my OWN child.  I have strict no parents on my FB rule, hate to start a relationship with this person in that way.  I might just never get back on!!!!
10.  Good night.  
Taryn


----------



## Connie96

Okay, I answered the QOTD this morning with my two "fun" things: lunch with mom and after work run. WELL! I got neither. First, my mom was without a car today because my sister had it while hers was in the shop, so... we rescheduled for Thursday. And, thunderstorms this evening, so no running. Instead I pedalled the exercise bike for 45 minutes while I watched thru a new exercise video that I plan to do later this week. It was fine, but I'd rather run.

Oh well... tomorrow is another day. Y'all have a good evening.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats PrincessBride6205 & Corrinak!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------58!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 12
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 5
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 9
Excused------------------------- 4
weigh ins----------------------- 28
gains---------------------------- 8
maintains------------------------ 2
losses-------------------------- 18
new or returning members -------- 1


*Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8!*
This weeks group loss = 18.0 pounds!
Average percentage of weight lost 0.33 % 
Total group weight loss so far 380.9 pounds!  
Will we get to 400 lbs next week?
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 78 weighins for our start weigh-in on May 28th)
(28+2+4)/ 78 = 41%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 8? This time Ive done a *TOP 9 LIST  * which happens to be everybody over 0.7% and includes 1 tie!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8 Superstars!!* 

#9- 0.73% - bouldertcr  
#8- 0.74% - pjlla
#7- 0.78% - Rose&Mike 
#6- 0.96% - carmiedog 
#5- TIE AT 1.03% - mikamah & our newest member Zoesmama03 
#4- 1.34% - mommyof2pirates 
#3- 1.35% - brinalyn530 
#2- 1.40% - Dahly 

and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8 Biggest Loser is the lady who said:
*I AM GOING TO MAKE AN APPEARANCE IN THE NEXT WEEK'S TOP TEN BIGGEST LOSERS. *

#1- 1.46% - Connie96 

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * Connie96 *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   

We have done 8 out of 13 weeks, so the challenge is 62% complete. 

aamomma	38
bouldertcr	45
brinalyn530	21
buzz5985	34
carmiedog	67
Connie96	82
Dahly	72
disneymom2one	94
flipflopmom	70
jbm02	10
jenanderson	25
JOANNEL	103
keenercam	42
Leleluvsdis	0
lisah0711	4
lovedvc	107
LuvBaloo	14
maiziezoe	19
mommyof2Pirates	63
N&B'smom	18
njcarita	28
nunzia	18
OctoberBride03	20
pinkle	25
redwalker	14
Rose&Mike	66
sahbushka	-6
sherry	15
tigger813	-54
tiki23	50
Tinker'n'Fun	16
Tricia1972	79
Worfiedoodles	42
Zoesmama03	30
_ 
I think I can believe in myself today and it will help me continue to meet my goals. In the past I have always given up thinking Im too far gone and cant be helped. I have now realized with every food decision and every choice to run/workout if I just believe that I can really do this it will help me to continue to make the right choices. Even when I slip and make a bad choice, if I still tell myself its ok....the next choice will be better it will help me to keep going on the right path.
by mommyof2Pirates
_


----------



## flipflopmom

Congratulations Connie!!  AND ALL THE TOP LoSeRs = great looking list!!!! 



brinalyn530 said:


> I have always been a very practical and rational person so whatever I end up deciding it will have been due to careful consideration and meticulous planning,  now I just have to get the guts to start the c25k and sign up Come on guts! Ill keep you guys posted.


Glad to find another meticulous planner out there.   I think C25K might JUST be the ticket!  Didn't you say the other day how you need something different, well, it just fell into your lap!   Start it ASAP, it's supposed to be an 8ish week program, but I bet you can go faster.  Once you get started, I'll give you more info if you want, but it's broken into weeks, and I just did every other day, without taking a "weekend break". Hope you gave the air a beating tonight!  A jog break at lunch would really help you with the stress there.   



LuvBaloo said:


> It's going to feel like a long day for me today.  My leg is sore, and I'm hobbling around at work.  Luckily I can sit for periods of time and put my foot up.



Are you icing and taking ibuprofen?  Rest it girl, rest it!!!!  Hope it's better soon!



pinkle said:


> I had a strange call today that my dad wasn't feeling too well.  He has had a triple bypass many years ago and never fully recovered so when I got done work (from home)


I said a prayer for him last night before bed.  Hope he's okay.



mikamah said:


> Don't worry Dona, I was very nice to her.  She was soooo nervous before too, and was shocked it was over and that it was so easy too.   I'm going to send michael to camp anyway for half the day and get a long run/walk in, and do some housework.  I neglect that pretty badly in the summer especially since summer is so short, and i want to do fun things with michael on our days off.  We may go to the beach in the afternoon.



You are such a great mom!!!!    Humor does help, as does a little caring.  After 10 days with Daddy in a hospital, seeing all kinds of drs and nurses, I was amazed at the different bedside manners.  There were things, both good and bad, done that I will never forget.  I'd bet you are a great nurse, too! 



tigger813 said:


> PS we walked an add'l 2.27 miles tonight so I got in over 6 for the day plus I gave a 75 minute massage!



So after I did all my waiting yesterday, I had another hour to wait for AK to finish gym camp.  I thought "what can I do?  What would Tracey do?"  It was rainy, so I went to the "mall" and walked for 45 minutes.  At least I was moving.  It bothered mu ankles and knees a bit, b/c I was in flip flops, as usual, but you definitely motivated me from afar!



cclovesdis said:


> It's been a horrible last 2 days. I binged both days. I'm hoping to avoid that tomorrow. I bought some salad ingredients today and am actually considering trying Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet. I am hoping doing that might help reduce my "junk" food cravings. I love WW, but I also know that changing things up a bit can help.



Hang in there girlie - AND GET ON HERE AS MUCH AS possible!  I know your messages go poof, but at least you are making the effort.  I know I binge less when I do.  Change is good, I hope South Beach does well for you. I've contemplated it, myself.  You can do this!



Rose&Mike said:


> The last .4 of the run I ran as hard as I could (though Mike says he thinks I could have gone harder because I could still say--I can't run any harder) so that we could see what my heart rate did. It was nice to have the garmin because we could check our pace and watch the heart rate monitor.  Anyhow, it was pretty comforting to know that even when I was really tired, my heart was going strong at an acceptable level.



YAY for strong hearts!!!!!!  Glad the shoulder is better, and good decision to keep resting it.  Also  for being picked to run Saturday, what a great feeling to know that you can be asked at the last minute and be physically ready for it!  I love Mike's comment!    Have a safe trip to get DS today!  How long will he be home?  Enjoy!



Connie96 said:


> I got neither. It was fine, but I'd rather run.



Congrats to you, lady!!!!  I know what you mean, when it comes right down to it, running is my cardio of choice.  Hoping you get a run and lunch soon!!


----------



## tigger813

Congrats Connie!!!!!

Getting a late start on my walk. Neighbor had a migraine so she was skipping this morning. So, I slept late. I'm going to head out and do 2-3 miles this morning. Knees bothering me a bit so I'll take it easy. I'm going to do more WATP later once my house is mine again. We'll drop DD1 off at theater and head to the Omaha Steak place and pick up a few pieces of cheesecake for Friday's dessert. THen I'll come back and mow the lawn. Hasn't grown much but needs a trim in certain places.

Time to get my workout clothes on form my walk!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Wednesday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney villain? Sometimes the heros and heroines need a villain in their lives to be a catalyst to personal discovery and finding happiness. Has there been a villain in your weight loss journey?

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Flipflopmom- Thanks for the boost I needed to go out and walk 3 miles this morning! I'm glad I inspired you to walk the mall. It took me a long time to feel that if I was just sitting around I was wasting my time! I plan on hitting 10 miles today which with mowing the lawn should be easy!

QOTD: My favorite villain is Maleficent! I really came to "know" her reading the Kingdom Keepers books! She is nasty! Somedays I feel that way: LOL!

Parents are leaving when I leave this morning so I had better get moving!

I'll check in with my progress and eating later! I also want to share my walking playlist with you! Some of it is amusing (or at least I think so!)!


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> Pamela--do you eat bananas? I usually have a banana before all my runs, even the 4 mile (6 total with the warmup and cooldown) during the week. We do the short runs after work and I run out of steam quick if I don't have one. Sometimes I'll have a luna bar instead about an hour before the run. I try to hydrate really well the day before and that morning because I hate having a sloshy stomach. I think it's harder to drink fluids during the short run (even though it's warmer out) because my stomach just feels sloshy really fast. For Saturday this week, we bought Clif shots I think--like gu, vanilla flavored. The ingredients looked more "real" than the gu. I think it's going to be a bit cooler this Saturday, so I am excited!
> 
> So is a dump cake where you layer the ingredients in a big bowl or serving dish? It sounds good, and I think Ds will like it. Thanks!


I meant to buy bananas, but I forgot.  I had one of my homemade breakfast cookies and a big spoonful of fat free yogurt before my run yesterday and I think it helped.  The cookie is whole wheat with some sugar and fruit, so probably a good choice.  I did my planned 4 miles and was still feeling good, so I did another full mile.  At the end of the 5th mile I was contemplating doing another .5 or so, but my left ankle/leg were feeling wobbly and weak.  Since this is a nature trail I run on, there are a lot of rocks/roots to avoid.  I didn't want to trip or fall, so I walked the final mile.  I was very hungry when I was done, but not that "sick/weak" feeling I had last week.

You are right about the dump cake (fancy folks call it a "trifle" ).  You could conceivably make it with any sorts of favorite flavor/ingredients.  The original recipe I had was made with yellow cake, vanilla pudding, Cool Whip, and fruit.  And I've seen a low fat/low cal version done with angel food cake, ff/sf pudding, Cool Whip Free, and fruit.  Just be sure to put it in a pretty glass dish so you can see the layers.



lovedvc said:


> Hi All, I'm back from my 16 day vacation.  We had a wonderful time.  We went on a cruise for a week and then off to Disney for a week.  After all the non stop eating for those 2 weeks my weight gain was a whopping 8 lbs.  I was a little stunned when I got on the scale I knew I had gained but didn't think it was that much.  For years I have had a problem with sodium and water retention, by the third day I was so swollen from the knees down I couldn't even wear my heals to dinner.  I'm not upset with the weight gain I just know I have some work ahead of me.  I got home on Saturday and have all ready returned to my daily regimen today.



You know that 2-3 pounds of that is probably water and will be gone in no time.  You got RIGHT BACK ON TRACK when you returned and that is truly the KEY TO SUCCESS!  Nice job!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Tuesday QOTD: What are you going to do to have fun today? Studies have shown that people lose more weight when they are happy and satisfied in other areas of their lives. Are you going to do something active? Whatever it is (and plan something now if you didn't already have "fun" pencilled into your day!), be sure it makes you smile!
> 
> Maria



Well... it was a busy day, but I did have fun.  After morning swim practice and my run (and of course my shower ), I drove half way to my Mom's house and met up with her to drop off DS (he is spending the week with my parents). Then DD and I spent the rest of the afternoon doing some shopping (some fun shopping and some necessity shopping) and out to lunch.  That was fun... especially since DD seemed to be an in exceptionally good mood!  (Hey, she's a teenager.... you learn to relish those moments!  )  I didn't get any of my planned stuff done (so that all gets crammed into today), but that's life.



Worfiedoodles said:


> My fun today is not active per se, I am going to go for a "gab walk" at lunch with my co-worker, where we can chat at will but still move. That will make me smile, because she always has something funny to share. I'm also planning to watch a tivo'd "Wipeout" (no new episode tonight) with ds later. He laughs so much, I can't help but laugh, too!
> 
> Maria



My DS loves this show too.  I never intend to watch it, but I get kind of sucked into it when he has it on.  It is amazing to me what people are willing to put themselves through for a cash prize!!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Happy Tuesday everybody!
> It's going to feel like a long day for me today.  My leg is sore, and I'm hobbling around at work.  Luckily I can sit for periods of time and put my foot up.



I didn't hear what you did to your leg, but I hope you are taking care of it! 



pinkle said:


> QOTD....my birthstone is a garnet and I don't believe I own anything (i did have a pair of earrings many moons ago!)  I don't where much jewelery unless it's chucky and fun!
> I had a strange call today that my dad wasn't feeling too well.  He has had a triple bypass many years ago and never fully recovered so when I got done work (from home) I was planning to go right over there, only to remember my son has taken my car to the movie theatre.  I will have to wait for hubby to get home.  He is such a stubborn man and he has NO idea that his wife has called me.  He definetly will not go see a doctor (what do they know)!?!? I think she is hoping I  can talk some sense into him (doubt it!)  We do believe pray works, so I am praying that he will do that right thing....sorry to go on....this seems like a place you can do that.
> I might go for a run later tonight (great stress reliever) when it cools down.
> Thanks, Tracey.



Sending prayers for you and your DDad.



flipflopmom said:


> I don't have time to reply, but I do need to vent.
> 
> Terrible, horrible, no good day.
> 
> 1. Ate great yesterday.  3 M run, and the scale was UP 3 pounds this am?????  No swollen hands,etc....
> 2 - Took AK to gymnastics, came home hoping for a walk after DH got home.  My appt. was at 3:30 this pm.  Well, he decided to take himself out for breakfast, didn't get home until 10:30.  In the meantime, the dr. called and asked if I could come at 1 instead.  Jumped in the shower, took Sophie to Mom's, got there just in time.  NO WORKOUT!
> 3- Got to dr.'s office, and weight was about 5 lbs higher than at home.
> 4 - Got in their lovely swaddling clothes, and WAITED FOR 50 minutes in a tablecloth for the dr.
> 5- Went to DMV to renew my driver's license.  WAITED FOR 1HR and 40 MIN!
> 6 - Girls argued, Brad pouted this evening.
> 7.  Didn't get to make or drink my tea, so no caffeine during the day, major headache.
> 8.Going to take the little s to bed.  1HOUR LATER THAN they should at their latest, due to a phone call that the person didn't take the hint!
> 9.  Quick email check, we had registration today and the kids found out who their teachers are.  I ALREADY HAVE A FRIEND REQUEST ON FACEBOOK FROM A PARENT!!!!  I didn't even get to register my OWN child.  I have strict no parents on my FB rule, hate to start a relationship with this person in that way.  I might just never get back on!!!!
> 10.  Good night.
> Taryn



 Hope today is better.



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8 Superstars!!*
> 
> #9- 0.73% - bouldertcr
> #8- 0.74% - pjlla
> #7- 0.78% - Rose&Mike
> #6- 0.96% - carmiedog
> #5- TIE AT 1.03% - mikamah & our newest member Zoesmama03
> #4- 1.34% - mommyof2pirates
> #3- 1.35% - brinalyn530
> #2- 1.40% - Dahly
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8 Biggest Loser is the lady who said:
> *I AM GOING TO MAKE AN APPEARANCE IN THE NEXT WEEK'S TOP TEN BIGGEST LOSERS. *
> 
> #1- 1.46% - Connie96



See Connie... you made a plan and it WORKED!!  That is what I am always talking about!!  Way to go!  (and woohoo to me... I can't believe I made the list!)



Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney villain? Sometimes the heros and heroines need a villain in their lives to be a catalyst to personal discovery and finding happiness. Has there been a villain in your weight loss journey?
> 
> Maria



My quick answer is Queen of Hearts.  

My biggest Villain along my weight loss journey has been myself.... and I have also been my own greatest Hero... sometimes both in the same day!!

As much as we might like to blame our downfall on this journey on others, let's face it, ultimately it is ALL UP TO US!  (I had a much more eloquent response written, but I had a "poof" moment here and I don't have time to re-write it all!)


Happy Wednesday!  Like I mentioned, I had a response already written and I was about 20 characters away from hitting "submit" and it all went poof  and I just don't have the time to keep chatting and repeating myself.  

Suffice to say, I have a busy day here.... housecleaning, packing, workout, projects, etc.  I will try to hop on again later......................P


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone

Just ran to DMV to get my dl renewed and unlike Taryn it was only 20 minutes from the time I left my house to the time I got back.  I never even had a chance to sit down.  They also used my picture from last time which I really loved.  SO I am happy.

I  have some emails to do today and then nothing planned until tonight.


QOTD  I love the villians even more than any other characters.  I have a poster of all the villians in my classroom.  The kids love it.  One class told me that "They never thought I had such a dark side"  If there is one I have to pick it would have to be Cruella.  Even though Chip and Dale are not really villians what they do to Donald could classify.  They are also 2 of my favorites since I met them at the 1964 World's Fair in NY.

Pampering Day Reach out to a friend.  Call or meet a friend today.  

I got invited to go out tonight with some moms that I have worked with on the musicals at the local high school.  I am thinking about skipping yoga to meet with them.  I can't believe how quiet it has been here at the house and I think I need some conversation more than yoga. 


 It is nice to be here by myself but it can get too quiet.  It is great for a weekend but dh has been gone for a week now and still has a week and a day till he gets back.  Ds2 asked if I want to meet for lunch this weekend so I think I am going to see him on Sat.  My friend whose husband went with my dh is leaving town for a week so I can't call her.  Ds1 is home sometimes but more times than not he is out or visiting his gf.  And then he is leaving on Sun morning for DW. So you can see why visiting friends are on my listof things I need to do for myself.

Well I have paperwork to do so I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## flipflopmom

Quick good morning.  Did my 3M run, got AK to gym.  Whatever weird weight I had yesterday is gone, whew!  Feeling MUCH happier!!!!!

pamela - great job on run yesterday
Dona - have fun with your friends!!!!  Glad your trip to DMV was happier!
Tracey - get it girl!

QOTD:  My biggest villains are myself and DH.  He, unfortunately, enjoys lots of unhealthy foods and doesn't always understand my lack of willpower.  My favorite villain?  Maybe the voodoo guy in Princess and the frog?  I like the music!  

Just read a great article about protein I wanted to share, since we were talking about it the other day.
http://www.wellnessresources.com/tips/articles/how_protein_helps_weight_loss/
Taryn


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> You are such a great mom!!!!    Humor does help, as does a little caring.  After 10 days with Daddy in a hospital, seeing all kinds of drs and nurses, I was amazed at the different bedside manners.  There were things, both good and bad, done that I will never forget.  I'd bet you are a great nurse, too!


Thank you taryn.  As a nurse there is absolutely no reason to treat patients or their families rudely and there are some nurses out there who should not be in that profession.  I know what you mean about the good and the bad as I went through that all with my mom too.  One doctor, who I also see occas at work said something to me that really upset me and made me feel so awful, and I its all I can think about when I see him.  I think I should say something to him some day, and he probably doesn't even remember saying it, but I do. I don't see him very often, but one of these day's I might not let it go.  

Big hugs to you, Taryn on your nightmarish day yesterday.  I hope today is 200% better.  

Pamela- when I run in the morning, I just have one glass of water, a chobani yogurt and a banana.  I've tried other fruits, but I seem to burp anything other than a banana up the whole time I'm running.  I have a hard time in the afternoons knowing what to eat.  If I've had a light lunch, I'll have a banana just before.  I don't know why the bananas go so good with exercise.  Years ago whenever I'd do a long bike ride, I'd stop in a store and grab a banana for a snack.  I've heard the potassium helps nourish your muscles.

Rose- I'm glad the garmin worked out well for you.  Funny on the talking while running, so you could have run faster.  You ds should be coming today,  i think, so have a wonderful visit.  That's a nice long time he'll be with you too. 

Dona- I vote for going out with the girls tonight.  It's always good for a few laughs, and is probably as good a stress reliever as yoga.  

congrats Connie!!!! and the rest of us!!  The first time this challenge for me to be in the top ten. Connie, I love that you made number ONE afte setting your mind to it last friday and also pumping many of us up to join you.  Great work everyone!!

SHannon- thank you for all your time as weighkeeper.  I so appreciate all you do.  I hardly find the time to come and post some days, and every week you have faithfully posted the losers list after all the calculation.  Thank you.

I ran/walked 5 miles today!!!!  It took me 81 min, so just over 16 min/mile average.   Slow and steady.  That's my motto.  Now I'm am going to dust, vacuum, and wash the kitchen floor before we go to the beach.  It's looking like a perfect beach day.  

Have a happy, losing, healthy day.


----------



## jenanderson

I AM BACK!  Oh it feels good to be home.  We had an incredible trip and I would not trade it for the world but...I was so tired of dirty campground bathrooms and sleeping in a small little camper-sized double bed with DH (DH is 6'4" and takes a lot of room).  

We got home late last night and before I went to bed, I stepped on the scale to see the damage.  I am happy to say that I am exactly where I was when I left.  This is amazing because I ate ice cream, smores, Culvers burger and fries (driving out there and driving home), and many other things that I normally know that I should not put anywhere near my mouth.  I am sure I was able to maintain because of the amount of hiking we did.

Since I have had a week off of running, I am going to be starting up slow again.  I have to start getting a training plan in place since I have only 6 weeks until my next race.    My goal today is to write up a plan and then get a nice 3 mile run in later tonight.

It is time to get going again though.  I am going to make a statement that as of TODAY, I am going to stay focused and dedicated to getting rid of the last 10 pounds.  Maintaining is good but it would be better to maintain if I were at my final goal.

I have kind of skimmed though some of the postings from when I was gone but know there is no way that I can catch up with it all!  I will try to respond to some more of it later today after I have unpacked a bit and put away some of our camping gear.

Dona - THANK YOU!  The week of pampering looks great!  I so appreciate you stepping in to keep things going with the COW!  

Connie - WOW!  You did it and I am so proud of you for being the biggest loser this week!

Pamela - I think it was you who was commenting that you would like to go to the Black Hills and Badlands...if you ever get the chance, DO IT!  It was so beautiful.  If you want to see my photos and you have a FB account, let me know...I have most of our photos uploaded to FB already.

Alright, time to have some breakfast!  Haven't had my oatmeal in a while so I am actually looking forward to it.
Later - 
Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney villain? Sometimes the heros and heroines need a villain in their lives to be a catalyst to personal discovery and finding happiness. Has there been a villain in your weight loss journey?
> 
> Maria


I don't know who my favorite villain is--maybe Cruella. I did like the teddy bear in TS3. I felt really sad for him. My villain in this journey has been me, and the messages I still keep hearing from when I was a kid. It would be easy to say it was my Mom's fault, but I'm a grownup now. It did really help to talk to my sisters about it and realize she did it to all of us--we all hear those messages. I'm sorry they have to deal with it, but it helps knowing she wasn't just singling (sp?) me out--she had "issues." 
Good question, Maria!

Dona--I say go out with the girls! Mike was traveling a lot last fall, and it got old. DS had just left for college and I hated being alone. Now I don't think I'd mind a few days here or there, but two weeks is a long time. Have fun tonight!



mikamah said:


> Pamela- when I run in the morning, I just have one glass of water, a chobani yogurt and a banana.  I've tried other fruits, but I seem to burp anything other than a banana up the whole time I'm running.  I have a hard time in the afternoons knowing what to eat.  If I've had a light lunch, I'll have a banana just before.  I don't know why the bananas go so good with exercise.  Years ago whenever I'd do a long bike ride, I'd stop in a store and grab a banana for a snack.  I've heard the potassium helps nourish your muscles.
> 
> congrats Connie!!!! and the rest of us!!  The first time this challenge for me to be in the top ten. Connie, I love that you made number ONE afte setting your mind to it last friday and also pumping many of us up to join you.  Great work everyone!!
> 
> I ran/walked 5 miles today!!!!  It took me 81 min, so just over 16 min/mile average.   Slow and steady.  That's my motto.  Now I'm am going to dust, vacuum, and wash the kitchen floor before we go to the beach.  It's looking like a perfect beach day.
> 
> Have a happy, losing, healthy day.



Kathy--congrats on making the list and the exercise this morning! I think it is the potassium and I think bananas metabolize quickly into sugars. If you like bananas, I think they are a great prerun food.

Pamela--good idea about the angel food cake. That sounds good with strawberries. I don't use sugar free anything, but pudding with lowfat milk is still pretty good and I think sometimes our Kroger has chocolate angel food cake! Sounds like you had a good run!

Taryn--hope you have a better day today.

Congrats to all the losers, especially Connie! I am excited to make the list, because my weight is coming off verrrrry slowly this summer.

I'm meeting a friend I haven't seen in a while for lunch, then back to clean up the house and get ready for DS. I am cautiously optimistic that we are going to have a better visit this time. I did 6.2 miles on the elliptical this morning. I contemplated strength, because my shoulder isn't feeling too bad this morning, but decided that would be a really poor choice. Hope everyone has a great day. I'll try to check back in later.

Jen--just saw your post. Welcome back!


----------



## brinalyn530

Whoohoo Connie! 

Congrats to everyone on the list this week, and to everyone not on the list who is still here participating!



flipflopmom said:


> Glad to find another meticulous planner out there.   I think C25K might JUST be the ticket!  Didn't you say the other day how you need something different, well, it just fell into your lap!   Start it ASAP, it's supposed to be an 8ish week program, but I bet you can go faster.  Once you get started, I'll give you more info if you want, but it's broken into weeks, and I just did every other day, without taking a "weekend break". Hope you gave the air a beating tonight!  A jog break at lunch would really help you with the stress there.



Thanks Taryn! I do think it will help with the stress, and the boredom! Missed Punch Out last night, DS had lots of work to do for school so by the time he was done he was grouchy. He also wanted a Klondike bar  which he cannot for the life of him pronounce correctly - so he got really mad at me when I laughed at him (I know, I know, mean mommy ). I think if he doesnt feel like playing tonight, Ill just play by myself! Hope you have a better day today than yesterday. Thats the one thing I hate about Facebook  Im not quite sure what to do about the people that want to be friends that I dont really want to be friends with but I dont want to hurt their feelings and ignore them? I usually just chicken out and leave them there in que, one girls been there for over a year .

It seems that lots of us have had difficulties this week, I think we need a group hug  ! Sending PD and get well wishes to everyone who needs them !

We have some doctor and nurse horror stories from the eight months my dad spent in different hospitals after his accident. But you know, I remember every good nurse my dad had, if not by name, by face  they made such a big difference in my fathers recovery and in my familys stress levels and the process of accepting his injuries  you can easily tell which nurses love their job (they laugh and joke with the patient and the family  like you, Kathy!) and which ones were just there for the paycheck. The absolute worst though was the surgeon who told my mom to stop crying and get over it after he told her that my dad would never walk again and would be totally dependent on her for the rest of his life. I still hate that guy . 

Wednesday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney villain? Sometimes the heros and heroines need a villain in their lives to be a catalyst to personal discovery and finding happiness. Has there been a villain in your weight loss journey?
My favorite Disney villain is Hades, hes so funny! I would have to say that I am definitely my own worst enemy as far as my weight loss goes, I dont know if Id call myself a villain though! 

Welcome back Jen A!

OK, Im going to be researching the C25K to fill up my day today. If it doesnt look too torturous, I may go ahead and sign up for the race today too  so I have something to be accountable to. Ill try to get back on before I leave here today to give yall an update!

Have a wonderful, on plan day everyone!

Bree


----------



## Connie96

LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8 Superstars!!*
> 
> #9- 0.73% - bouldertcr
> #8- 0.74% - pjlla
> #7- 0.78% - Rose&Mike
> #6- 0.96% - carmiedog
> #5- TIE AT 1.03% - mikamah & our newest member Zoesmama03
> #4- 1.34% - mommyof2pirates
> #3- 1.35% - brinalyn530
> #2- 1.40% - Dahly
> 
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 8 Biggest Loser is the lady who said:
> *I AM GOING TO MAKE AN APPEARANCE IN THE NEXT WEEK'S TOP TEN BIGGEST LOSERS. *
> 
> #1- 1.46% - Connie96



SERIOUSLY??! Plan or no plan, and all bravado aside, I am FLOORED! 

Of those who said that you'd join me in the fight for top ten, a special congrats to Lindsay, Bree and Kathy!! 

And, to everyone else on the list, y'all are totally ROCKIN' it! 



flipflopmom said:


> Congratulations Connie!!  AND ALL THE TOP LoSeRs = great looking list!!!!
> 
> Congrats to you, lady!!!!  I know what you mean, when it comes right down to it, running is my cardio of choice.  Hoping you get a run and lunch soon!!





tigger813 said:


> Congrats Connie!!!!!





mikamah said:


> congrats Connie!!!! and the rest of us!!  The first time this challenge for me to be in the top ten. Connie, I love that you made number ONE afte setting your mind to it last friday and also pumping many of us up to join you.  Great work everyone!!



Y'all, this is just nuts. I'm hardly believing it. Thank you everybody! 



pjlla said:


> See Connie... you made a plan and it WORKED!!  That is what I am always talking about!!  Way to go!  (and woohoo to me... I can't believe I made the list!)



Way to go, Pamela! 



jenanderson said:


> Connie - WOW!  You did it and I am so proud of you for being the biggest loser this week!



Welcome back, Jen! Can you believe it!? (BTW, I'm sticking to my workouts this week - even without accumulating COW points. )



Rose&Mike said:


> Congrats to all the losers, especially Connie! I am excited to make the list, because my weight is coming off verrrrry slowly this summer.



Awesome job, Rose!! 



brinalyn530 said:


> Whoohoo Connie!



I see you on that list too, girl! WooHoo to you too!! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney villain? Sometimes the heros and heroines need a villain in their lives to be a catalyst to personal discovery and finding happiness. Has there been a villain in your weight loss journey?



Favorite Disney villain... I'm gonna go with Ursula. I've loved The Little Mermaid for, what, 20 years now? And, I've never laughed so hard as when I heard my 7yo niece sing "booooddddyyyyy language, heh!!" - complete with the shoulder shake. 

Villain in weight loss... myself, I suppose. And Blue Bell ice cream. And Mexican food. And french fries. Yes, I have issues. But, I guess the lesson of the week is that you can have issues and STILL be a weekly Biggest Loser. 

Anybody wanna go for the Top Ten two weeks in a row??


----------



## brinalyn530

Connie96 said:


> I see you on that list too, girl! WooHoo to you too!!
> 
> Anybody wanna go for the Top Ten two weeks in a row??



Thank you  ! I'm there - let's do this thing !

Bree


----------



## flipflopmom

Okay - Brain SPARK.  Just decided I want to use Disney decor in my classroom this year.  I have about a week to pull this together.  No die cut machines. Wish I had a cricut and use the Mickey head... May beg paint sample Mickey Heads from Home Depot.   Any wonderful ideas?

I've got some boxes from the Mickey's Surprise I had from the WDW florist last year, I could use those.  Black, red, yellow.  Thanks to 2 years of Deluxe dining, I have 8 Mickey Mugs, could use one or two for pencils.  Black, red, yellow in the room.  

Focusing on building vocabulary, so I am going to do a Magical Words wall, use a picture of the castle, and maybe Tink and wand to decorate that....

Gotta go dig through all the stuff I never throw away from trips.  Gotta be something I could use.

Thought about a sign on the door that says "The Most Magical Place at SES".  Could write their names on stars....

WOAH>  Got really OT there.  SORRY!!!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My weight loss villain are the weekends when I lighten up the workouts and drink alcohol and eat what I want.

Just had a very productive morning with DD2. I mowed the lawn and then we went and did several errands. I exchanged my smelly sneakers at Payless. Found other pairs that also smelled bad but the girl had a stuffy nose and couldn't smell it. Then DD2 and I drove to Burlington and went to Justice. They had shorts on sale so I picked up several for each of the girls and the woman gave me 40% off even though I didn't have my coupon. Then we went and had lunch at a place called the Ginger Pad. I had mandarin orange chicken with lo mein. Wasn't what I planned but didn't see anything else in the area that DD2 would eat. Next DD2 and I went to the Omaha Steak store and got 2 of their current deals on burgers, steaks, chicken, hot dogs and potatoes. I also bought the au gratin potatoes that we really like. Having steak and stuffed baked potatoes for supper. Our last stop was to The Cheesecake Factory for cheesecake for Friday night's dessert though it will be hard to wait until then. I can see us getting into them tonight.

Parents left around 9 this morning. My house is quiet and the downstairs is empty. I will go down later this afternoon and do some WATP.  Gotta pick up DD1 at 2:30. Catching up on my soap from today. Way behind on my water intake so I had better get going with that. I also need to get going straightening up my house. Stuff is piled everywhere! But now is break time for me for a few minutes.

Enjoy your Wednesday!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Connie96 said:


> I haven't signed up yet, but I've got a 10K on my radar for 9/11. Let's do it!!
> 
> I don't wear any jewelry when I train or workout, but I do wear my wedding rings when I race. Running my neighborhood is one thing, but a race is "public". I always wear my rings in public.



10K sounds great! Maybe that's it...I just feel naked without it! 



Connie96 said:


> Clicking thru from this article to another, it appears that this information is based on a book "Ready, Set, Go - Synergy Fitness for Time-Crunched Adults" by Phil Campbell. Has anyone read it??



No, but I'll give it a look! 



LuvBaloo said:


> Happy Tuesday everybody!
> It's going to feel like a long day for me today.  My leg is sore, and I'm hobbling around at work.  Luckily I can sit for periods of time and put my foot up.
> 
> Fun for today:  I will be making a strawberry pina colada (without the rum) and sitting back with my feet up watching a movie this evening.



Hope your leg is feeling better. That does sound like fun...I like pina coladas, and getting caught in the rain... 



pinkle said:


> QOTD....my birthstone is a garnet and I don't believe I own anything (i did have a pair of earrings many moons ago!)  I don't where much jewelery unless it's chucky and fun!
> I had a strange call today that my dad wasn't feeling too well.  He has had a triple bypass many years ago and never fully recovered so when I got done work (from home) I was planning to go right over there, only to remember my son has taken my car to the movie theatre.  I will have to wait for hubby to get home.  He is such a stubborn man and he has NO idea that his wife has called me.  He definetly will not go see a doctor (what do they know)!?!? I think she is hoping I  can talk some sense into him (doubt it!)  We do believe pray works, so I am praying that he will do that right thing....sorry to go on....this seems like a place you can do that.
> I might go for a run later tonight (great stress reliever) when it cools down.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sending  for your dad, I hope things are going well...
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been as good today but I'm still drinking my water!
> 
> Had a quick bite at McD's doing errands with DD2 this afternoon. Had turkey gorditas for supper. I'm hoping to go on another 2-3 mile walk in a bit. Still kind of warm though.
> 
> Tomorrow will be more me time than today. Though I do have to mow the lawn after dropping DD1 off at theater camp. Going to get lots of workout time in tomorrow. Only errand I need to do is to run to Kmart to get more school supplies. I did get a few at Target earlier today when I got the baby gift I needed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound like a bad day to me -- and I am impressed you are already picking up school supplies!
> 
> 
> 
> LuvBaloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> school supply shopping already!  I don't want to think about that yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with you, I'm going to put it off as long as possible
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a class on Humor in Healthcare a few years ago, and it was pretty interesting and humor is something I've used during my nursing career quite a bit.  So many people can be made to feel more at ease with a little joke and  laughter.  Some, not so much, but the class was on reading cues from patients, and that's pretty easy to do usually.  Love the pic of your husband. And that really stinkd they switched your class.  Not very fair, and if it was me, I wouldn't be able to stay the extra 2 hrs because of camp hours too.  You should take that friday you'll be off and pamper yourself all day.
> 
> that show  looks hilarious.  We've only seen the shorts on Disney xd, but I should find out when it's on and watch a whole show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Humor goes a long way in scary situations. I'm glad you employ it when possible. Wipeout is funny, and great because you don't need to watch it every week, or even every minute  It's perfect for the mom trying to get something done while placating her ds with some time spent together...
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from a walk with DD1 to the library. We also walked to the center of town to see the kitten's in the window at the vets and then to the ATM and home again. I really needed this walk since Mom surprised me with a cake for my b'day. She won't be here for my b'day so we had one tonight. I had a small piece and some like French Silk ice cream. Need to track my walk on sparkpeople, at least 2 miles. Having my last bottle of water now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was so thoughtful, I hope you enjoyed your
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start with the QOTD: My idea of fun is probably a little distorted, but here is what I did. I took a nap after work.
> 
> It's been a horrible last 2 days. I binged both days. I'm hoping to avoid that tomorrow. I bought some salad ingredients today and am actually considering trying Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet. I am hoping doing that might help reduce my "junk" food cravings. I love WW, but I also know that changing things up a bit can help.
> 
> Well, BL friends, as some of you always say "Tomorrow is a new day" and I'm hoping to make it one of the best ones ever!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nap sounds like a guaranteed fun time to me  I hope you are feeling better today and changing things up works well for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to wear my rings all the time--never took them off. Two years ago DH's wedding band wore through and mine were beat up, so we got a new band for him and a new set for me. It's really lovely with lots of tiny diamonds around my original diamond and on the wedding band. It gets sooooooo dirty and when I workout my fingers sometimes get like sausages. So since I workout after work a lot, I don't put them on most days, because I don't want to leave them in the locker at the Y and I definitely don't want to try to run. I've kind of gotten used to not wearing them. Sometimes I just wish I had a plain gold band to wear.
> 
> Did you book a solo trip to WL? When are you going to be there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your rings sound lovely! I can see why you would never leave them in a locker at the Y!  I have three separate rings -- engagement, band and eternity band -- so it's easy to leave the sparkly ones at home and just go with the gold!
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible, horrible, no good day.
> 
> 1. Ate great yesterday.  3 M run, and the scale was UP 3 pounds this am?????  No swollen hands,etc....
> 2 - Took AK to gymnastics, came home hoping for a walk after DH got home.  My appt. was at 3:30 this pm.  Well, he decided to take himself out for breakfast, didn't get home until 10:30.  In the meantime, the dr. called and asked if I could come at 1 instead.  Jumped in the shower, took Sophie to Mom's, got there just in time.  NO WORKOUT!
> 3- Got to dr.'s office, and weight was about 5 lbs higher than at home.
> 4 - Got in their lovely swaddling clothes, and WAITED FOR 50 minutes in a tablecloth for the dr.
> 5- Went to DMV to renew my driver's license.  WAITED FOR 1HR and 40 MIN!
> 6 - Girls argued, Brad pouted this evening.
> 7.  Didn't get to make or drink my tea, so no caffeine during the day, major headache.
> 8.Going to take the little s to bed.  1HOUR LATER THAN they should at their latest, due to a phone call that the person didn't take the hint!
> 9.  Quick email check, we had registration today and the kids found out who their teachers are.  I ALREADY HAVE A FRIEND REQUEST ON FACEBOOK FROM A PARENT!!!!  I didn't even get to register my OWN child.  I have strict no parents on my FB rule, hate to start a relationship with this person in that way.  I might just never get back on!!!!
> 10.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was quite a day... I really hope today is better!
> 
> 
> 
> Connie96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I answered the QOTD this morning with my two "fun" things: lunch with mom and after work run. WELL! I got neither. First, my mom was without a car today because my sister had it while hers was in the shop, so... we rescheduled for Thursday. And, thunderstorms this evening, so no running. Instead I pedalled the exercise bike for 45 minutes while I watched thru a new exercise video that I plan to do later this week. It was fine, but I'd rather run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry about missing out on the original fun plan, I hope today you can do something you really enjoy!
> 
> Maria
Click to expand...


----------



## Worfiedoodles

tigger813 said:


> Getting a late start on my walk. Neighbor had a migraine so she was skipping this morning. So, I slept late. I'm going to head out and do 2-3 miles this morning. Knees bothering me a bit so I'll take it easy. I'm going to do more WATP later once my house is mine again. We'll drop DD1 off at theater and head to the Omaha Steak place and pick up a few pieces of cheesecake for Friday's dessert. THen I'll come back and mow the lawn. Hasn't grown much but needs a trim in certain places.



Sounds like a very active start to your day! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Wednesday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney villain? Sometimes the heros and heroines need a villain in their lives to be a catalyst to personal discovery and finding happiness. Has there been a villain in your weight loss journey?



My favorite villain is Gaston -- He is roughly the size of a barge, and can't fathom why any girl wouldn't feel lucky to have him. I find that to be quite humorous  

When I wrote this question I was thinking people would choose food or inanimate objects as the villain -- *no one is a villian in their own story! *We make mistakes, we pick ourselves up, we go on. Sometimes there's a little self-sabotage, but no true villainy! My villain is evening snacking, and eating extra snacks at work. I'm not saying I'm not personally responsible -- no one pours the Hershey nuggets down my throat -- but it was meant as a "what is your downfall kind of way" -- like the bed is so comfy I cannot get up 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: My favorite villain is Maleficent! I really came to "know" her reading the Kingdom Keepers books! She is nasty! Somedays I feel that way: LOL!
> 
> Parents are leaving when I leave this morning so I had better get moving!
> 
> I'll check in with my progress and eating later! I also want to share my walking playlist with you! Some of it is amusing (or at least I think so!)!



She is a good one! I love how she changes into a dragon! I know you will miss your parents, but enjoy getting back to your routine. I'm eager to see your playlist, I'm sure there are some fun songs for us! 



pjlla said:


> Then DD and I spent the rest of the afternoon doing some shopping (some fun shopping and some necessity shopping) and out to lunch.  That was fun... especially since DD seemed to be an in exceptionally good mood!  (Hey, she's a teenager.... you learn to relish those moments!)  I didn't get any of my planned stuff done (so that all gets crammed into today), but that's life.
> 
> My DS loves this show too.  I never intend to watch it, but I get kind of sucked into it when he has it on.  It is amazing to me what people are willing to put themselves through for a cash prize!!
> 
> My quick answer is Queen of Hearts.
> 
> My biggest Villain along my weight loss journey has been myself.... and I have also been my own greatest Hero... sometimes both in the same day!!
> 
> As much as we might like to blame our downfall on this journey on others, let's face it, ultimately it is ALL UP TO US!  (I had a much more eloquent response written, but I had a "poof" moment here and I don't have time to re-write it all!)



Shopping definitely sounds like fun! I agree about Wipeout, there is no way I would do that for money. I would definitely break something I might need later! 

The Queen of Hearts is a freaky one, isn't she?! You are absolutely right, success or failure is all up to us -- I just meant it as a fun question -- and I definitely know about being my own villain and hero in the same day. That humanity is a killer, isn't it?! 



donac said:


> QOTD  I love the villians even more than any other characters.  I have a poster of all the villians in my classroom.  The kids love it.  One class told me that "They never thought I had such a dark side"  If there is one I have to pick it would have to be Cruella.  Even though Chip and Dale are not really villians what they do to Donald could classify.  They are also 2 of my favorites since I met them at the 1964 World's Fair in NY.
> 
> Pampering Day Reach out to a friend.  Call or meet a friend today.
> 
> I got invited to go out tonight with some moms that I have worked with on the musicals at the local high school.  I am thinking about skipping yoga to meet with them.  I can't believe how quiet it has been here at the house and I think I need some conversation more than yoga.



Ah, a villains lover! I know there has been a lot of talk about a villains resort, how fun it would be for the adults! I hope you go out with the moms and have a ball, it definitely sounds like you are ready to cut loose and be with people! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

flipflopmom said:


> Quick good morning.  Did my 3M run, got AK to gym.  Whatever weird weight I had yesterday is gone, whew!  Feeling MUCH happier!!!!!
> 
> QOTD:  My biggest villains are myself and DH.  He, unfortunately, enjoys lots of unhealthy foods and doesn't always understand my lack of willpower.  My favorite villain?  Maybe the voodoo guy in Princess and the frog?  I like the music!



Glad you are feeling better! The voodoo guy does have some great music, I really enjoyed that movie! 



mikamah said:


> I ran/walked 5 miles today!!!!  It took me 81 min, so just over 16 min/mile average.   Slow and steady.  That's my motto.  Now I'm am going to dust, vacuum, and wash the kitchen floor before we go to the beach.  It's looking like a perfect beach day.



You are doing great, and I hope you enjoyed your day at the beach! 



jenanderson said:


> I AM BACK!  Oh it feels good to be home.  We had an incredible trip and I would not trade it for the world but...I was so tired of dirty campground bathrooms and sleeping in a small little camper-sized double bed with DH (DH is 6'4" and takes a lot of room).
> 
> We got home late last night and before I went to bed, I stepped on the scale to see the damage.  I am happy to say that I am exactly where I was when I left.  This is amazing because I ate ice cream, smores, Culvers burger and fries (driving out there and driving home), and many other things that I normally know that I should not put anywhere near my mouth.  I am sure I was able to maintain because of the amount of hiking we did.
> 
> Since I have had a week off of running, I am going to be starting up slow again.  I have to start getting a training plan in place since I have only 6 weeks until my next race.    My goal today is to write up a plan and then get a nice 3 mile run in later tonight.
> 
> It is time to get going again though.  I am going to make a statement that as of TODAY, I am going to stay focused and dedicated to getting rid of the last 10 pounds.  Maintaining is good but it would be better to maintain if I were at my final goal.



I'm glad all the activity paid off -- I knew it would! Making a plan is the first step, and one of the fun parts of running for me. I love having a plan to follow, I feel like the path is there and I just have to do it! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I don't know who my favorite villain is--maybe Cruella. I did like the teddy bear in TS3. I felt really sad for him. My villain in this journey has been me, and the messages I still keep hearing from when I was a kid. It would be easy to say it was my Mom's fault, but I'm a grownup now. It did really help to talk to my sisters about it and realize she did it to all of us--we all hear those messages. I'm sorry they have to deal with it, but it helps knowing she wasn't just singling (sp?) me out--she had "issues."



 I hear things from when I was a kid, too, but I think they are not as hurtful as yours. I hear my mom saying "If you're not going to do it right, then don't bother at all" -- and I apply that to exercise and eating healthy. She meant dusting the furniture, but I internalize that and I have to make a conscious effort to accept good enough, or something is better than nothing. I'm so glad you realize that her issues were not about you, they were hers -- you have your own (we all do!), and that's all you have to work on. 



brinalyn530 said:


> Missed Punch Out last night, DS had lots of work to do for school so by the time he was done he was grouchy. He also wanted a Klondike bar  which he cannot for the life of him pronounce correctly - so he got really mad at me when I laughed at him (I know, I know, mean mommy ). I think if he doesnt feel like playing tonight, Ill just play by myself! Hope you have a better day today than yesterday.
> 
> It seems that lots of us have had difficulties this week, I think we need a group hug  ! Sending PD and get well wishes to everyone who needs them !
> 
> The absolute worst though was the surgeon who told my mom to stop crying and get over it after he told her that my dad would never walk again and would be totally dependent on her for the rest of his life. I still hate that guy .
> 
> Wednesday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney villain? Sometimes the heros and heroines need a villain in their lives to be a catalyst to personal discovery and finding happiness. Has there been a villain in your weight loss journey?
> My favorite Disney villain is Hades, hes so funny! I would have to say that I am definitely my own worst enemy as far as my weight loss goes, I dont know if Id call myself a villain though!



It is a great idea to play by yourself -- we don't need a partner or kid to do something fun! Yep, we all need a big  And that surgeon -- I don't have the words, but I am so sorry that happened to your family! You can make a situation worse or you can make it better, and he definitely chose worse  Would you believe I've never seen Hercules? Sounds like I need to make an effort! 



Connie96 said:


> Favorite Disney villain... I'm gonna go with Ursula. I've loved The Little Mermaid for, what, 20 years now? And, I've never laughed so hard as when I heard my 7yo niece sing "booooddddyyyyy language, heh!!" - complete with the shoulder shake.
> 
> Villain in weight loss... myself, I suppose. And Blue Bell ice cream. And Mexican food. And french fries. Yes, I have issues. But, I guess the lesson of the week is that you can have issues and STILL be a weekly Biggest Loser.
> 
> Anybody wanna go for the Top Ten two weeks in a row??



Congratulations to our BL! I love Ursula, too, she cracks me up! Yes, that is a great lesson -- you don't have to be perfect to succeed! 



flipflopmom said:


> Okay - Brain SPARK.  Just decided I want to use Disney decor in my classroom this year.  I have about a week to pull this together.  No die cut machines.  May beg paint sample Mickey Heads from Home Depot.  Thought about giving a character to each kid.  Any wonderful ideas?



I so admire anyone who can ! Those kids are lucky to have you, and I think it makes perfect sense to not friend the families on FaceBook -- that's just creepy! 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: My weight loss villain are the weekends when I lighten up the workouts and drink alcohol and eat what I want.



Yep, the weekends kill me, too. I guess I need to impose the same structure I have during the week, but it's definitely a challenge...

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

Back from lunch with my friend. I had the Greek salad at Panera, only ate half and had one small thing of dressing on the side. I should be straightening my house, but I'm contemplating a nap. DS made it through security and is waiting on his first flight. We're having t-storms today, so I hope he doesn't get stuck somewhere or that Mike and I don't end up in traffic. The drive takes about 90 min so we'll leave when Mike gets home. 

Eating wise, the next two weeks will be a challenge. I know we'll have stuff in the house that we don't normally have and I know we'll eat out more. I am just going to do the best I can, and enjoy this visit. We were going to fly DS back, but we might just eat the ticket and drive him. Mike and I could use a day or two out of town, and I'm a little sad that I never saw the apartment that DS lived in this summer. I know I'll see his new apartment later this fall, but I am wanting to do the Mom thing and help him move in. Hopefully he will cooperate. 

What a differnence a year makes. I was pretty close to a basket case this time last year--before he went away to college. Here's what has changed in a year:
1. Went from SAHM to working girl. 
2. Went from couch potato to a runner
3. Went from junk food eating caffeine a holic, terrible eater to full vegetarian, no soda, no artificial sweeteners, pretty healthy over all eater
4. Lost 36.8 pounds and went from hating to have my picture taken to really not minding too much.
5. Went from the biggest worrier on the planet, to just worry a little too much on occasion. And I must say not worrying so much is kind of nice. I credit this to the exercise and the no caffeine.
6. Made a bunch of really nice new friends along the way.

I'm a little weepy. I'm always like this before we see DS. I don't know why. I think I just realize how much I miss him and get excited about seeing him again. 

Ok, enought reflection on my part. If I don't get back on today, have a great evening.


----------



## donac

Rose&Mike said:


> I'm a little weepy. I'm always like this before we see DS. I don't know why. I think I just realize how much I miss him and get excited about seeing him again.
> 
> Ok, enought reflection on my part. If I don't get back on today, have a great evening.



I know how you feel.  We get to see ds2 more often than you see your son but everytime I see him and he leaves I get a little weepy too.  I'm even weepy today because he suggested we get together for lunch this weekend.  We are meeting Sat afternoon halfway between school and home.


----------



## brinalyn530

Well, I told you guys I'd give you an update so here I am. The C25K doesn't look too terribly bad (unless I'm delusional about my physical capabilities?)... I'm going to get a few apps this evening to play with and start it on Monday, or maybe sooner if I get a chance, I'm pretty excited! I decided to hold off on signing up for the race until I find out whether I collapse after the first workout though !

Have a great night everyone!

Bree


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all the support! Taryn, I was actually thinking yesterday about posting everytime I feel the need/urge to binge. I feel guilty doing that, but I also don't expect anyone to respond. I think stopping to take the time to post will divert my thinking to something more appropriate than bingeing.

Today was not a good day. I went on 2, maybe 3 binges. I've probabaly had 300% of my daily max of saturated fat already. I haven't eaten dinner yet and I'm eating with some friends tonight. I couldn't wake up this morning, so no exercise this morning.

I'm like 99.999999999999% sure I'll be starting Phase 1 on the South Beach Diet on Saturday. I need to get reading about it first though. I'd love to start on Friday, but I have a party on Friday night. Plus, I have a feeling I need to go grocery shopping as well.

Thanks again for all the support! I'd reply to more of you, but I've already lost 1 message to the "poof" fairy, and I have to meet my friends very soon, so I guess it's time for me to go.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> What a differnence a year makes. I was pretty close to a basket case this time last year--before he went away to college. Here's what has changed in a year:
> 1. Went from SAHM to working girl.
> 2. Went from couch potato to a runner
> 3. Went from junk food eating caffeine a holic, terrible eater to full vegetarian, no soda, no artificial sweeteners, pretty healthy over all eater
> 4. Lost 36.8 pounds and went from hating to have my picture taken to really not minding too much.
> 5. Went from the biggest worrier on the planet, to just worry a little too much on occasion. And I must say not worrying so much is kind of nice. I credit this to the exercise and the no caffeine.
> 6. Made a bunch of really nice new friends along the way.



You have had one heck of a successful year!! Your accomplishments are truly amazing!



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm a little weepy. I'm always like this before we see DS. I don't know why. I think I just realize how much I miss him and get excited about seeing him again.



Okay. My DD is only 3yo, so I refuse to let my mind go "there" just yet. 



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, I told you guys I'd give you an update so here I am. The C25K doesn't look too terribly bad (unless I'm delusional about my physical capabilities?)... I'm going to get a few apps this evening to play with and start it on Monday, or maybe sooner if I get a chance, I'm pretty excited! I decided to hold off on signing up for the race until I find out whether I collapse after the first workout though !



If you can walk for 30-45 straight minutes then you are probably ready to start C25K. If you need to stick at a level for longer than prescribed, then do it. If you think you'll do that, then I understand not wanting to enter the race. But remember, you can always walk during the race when you need to (I do!), so even if you do go ahead and enter the race now (to keep yourself motivated) it'll still be a great accomplishment even if you don't run the full distance.

I'm not sure which program you're looking at, so I'm not sure of the specifics. I can email you the program I used, if you're interested in taking a look at it. My program is run/walk interval training and it stays that way all the way thru - it never prescribes more than 4 consecutive minutes of running. So, if you think that might work for you, I'll be happy to pass it on.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all the support! Taryn, I was actually thinking yesterday about posting everytime I feel the need/urge to binge. I feel guilty doing that, but I also don't expect anyone to respond. I think stopping to take the time to post will divert my thinking to something more appropriate than bingeing.
> 
> Today was not a good day. I went on 2, maybe 3 binges. I've probabaly had 300% of my daily max of saturated fat already. I haven't eaten dinner yet and I'm eating with some friends tonight. I couldn't wake up this morning, so no exercise this morning.
> 
> I'm like 99.999999999999% sure I'll be starting Phase 1 on the South Beach Diet on Saturday. I need to get reading about it first though. I'd love to start on Friday, but I have a party on Friday night. Plus, I have a feeling I need to go grocery shopping as well.



I know what you mean about feeling guilty about posting repetitive "bad" behavior too often. I feel the same way. And sometimes I really do put it out there just for me - and there are times I actually hope that no one will comment.  But, whether anyone comments or not, it really can be cathartic just to get it out there. And the distraction alone is sometimes all you really need to get your head in a new place. I wish you lots of success with whichever approach you choose to pursue, CC.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Ok time for me to vent.  Thanks for anyone who wants to listen.  

I have had a horrible few days of eating.  Im not sleeping great at night.  My last two runs sunday and tonight have been slow and torturous.  I think I am still contributing it to the hot and humid weather.  Although the temp and humidity is dropping its still hot as heck.  I feel the steam just pouring off of me as I run.  Im sure not eating great and not sleeping well is contributing too.  I am getting discouraged and feel like I never will make it further than 5 miles.  Im sure all of the above has to do with TOM starting today and the PMS for the past week leading up to it.   Ok Im done.  I got it off my chest and now I am moving on.

Shannon thanks for using my quote this week, I really needed to read that again!  

Congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week.  A special great big shot out to connie!  Way to go girl!

QOTD- I dont really have a favorite villian I only like the good guys.   I did get excited to see captain hook on our last disney trip if that counts.  As far as a villian in my weight loss success I can only blame fast food chains.  If they werent there I wouldnt eat it right?


----------



## Zoesmama03

Back on track after taking an extra day of celebration for dd's birthday.  I missed 2 days of exercise the first one was just in excitement of her birthday then I woke up the next day was just about to put my shoes on and get to working out when SHE reminded me that we had to go to her 7th well check.  I freaked out a minute thinking I missed it but had 15 minutes to throw us together and get going. Sad thing is I had remembered on her birthday but just woke up didn't really think about it. My short term memory is flaky lately. 

I got in 3 miles today though and happy to be back on track. I was soooo sleepy today even though I got 9 hours of sleep. I did wake up a few times.  I was taking a melatonin to try to get back on a normal sleep cycle and it gives me strange "Heroes" or more like "Villains" dreams(a common side effect I hear) and they woke me up about 4 times.  Oddly enough I was still on the same themes when I got back to sleep yet I know at least one of those I was up enough to walk to the bathroom one of them.


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> I feel guilty doing that, but I also don't expect anyone to respond. I think stopping to take the time to post will divert my thinking to something more appropriate than bingeing.


We love those "back away from the pizza" soap operas!  Posting will help you, even if no one reads it.  Tomorrow is a new day, girlie!



Connie96 said:


> I know what you mean about feeling guilty about posting repetitive "bad" behavior too often. I feel the same way.


Sometimes I post and think "Sheez, I'm a whiny brat on here."  But in the end, we all help each other!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have had a horrible few days of eating.  Im not sleeping great at night.  My last two runs sunday and tonight have been slow and torturous.  I think I am still contributing it to the hot and humid weather.  Although the temp and humidity is dropping its still hot as heck.  I feel the steam just pouring off of me as I run.  Im sure not eating great and not sleeping well is contributing too.  I am getting discouraged and feel like I never will make it further than 5 miles.  Im sure all of the above has to do with TOM starting today and the PMS for the past week leading up to it.   Ok Im done.  I got it off my chest and now I am moving on.



What I eat and how much I sleep definitely play a HUGE role in how my runs go!!  I read that 7-8 hrs. for good runs. I feel lucky if I get 6.  The TOM issues don't help either.  You'll get there, I promise. It will be fall....eventually!



Zoesmama03 said:


> I got in 3 miles today though and happy to be back on track. I was soooo sleepy today even though I got 9 hours of sleep. I did wake up a few times.  I was taking a melatonin to try to get back on a normal sleep cycle and it gives me strange "Heroes" or more like "Villains" dreams(a common side effect I hear) and they woke me up about 4 times.  Oddly enough I was still on the same themes when I got back to sleep yet I know at least one of those I was up enough to walk to the bathroom one of them.



That just sounds tortorous.  I have nightmares often, and they are recurring, so I empathize.  Glad you got in your miles today!  



jenanderson said:


> I AM BACK!  Oh it feels good to be home.  We had an incredible trip and I would not trade it for the world but...I was so tired of dirty campground bathrooms and sleeping in a small little camper-sized double bed with DH (DH is 6'4" and takes a lot of room).
> I am happy to say that I am exactly where I was when I left.  It is time to get going again though.  I am going to make a statement that as of TODAY, I am going to stay focused and dedicated to getting rid of the last 10 pounds.  Maintaining is good but it would be better to maintain if I were at my final goal.


Way to go on maintaining on vacation!! That's awesome, welcome back.  We missed you!  AND THANK YOU FOR MY COW PRIZE!  TOTALLY ROCKED! 



Rose&Mike said:


> What a differnence a year makes.



You have so totally rocked it, girl.  That is a TREMENDOUS list to be proud of!



brinalyn530 said:


> I decided to hold off on signing up for the race until I find out whether I collapse after the first workout though Bree



Bree, I was a total couch potato with NO physical activity when I started.  I cried when the first day was over.  I will be honest with you, I loved it when it was over, and felt so proud of myself, but a lot of the days were hard.  Don't let that discourage you.

Just had a semi bad dinner, but I'm okay on calories.  Good think I had been good all day.  The kids went to a movie - Sorcerer's Apprentice - at the end of gym camp and were late getting back, so I was late getting home, and STARVING!

One of the gymnastics moms requested prayer for a man in their church. His wife died this morning during a c-section delivering their baby girl.  Send them PPD - it broke my heart!

Off to visit w/ Brad for a minute, might be back on later!
Taryn


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks Taryn and Connie! I'm quite sick to my stomach.  If that doesn't prevent me froom bingeing, I don't know what will. I'm ready for bed now.

Congrats Connie on being the Biggest Loser!  You are proof of the power of putting things in writing. Congrats to all the other biggest losers this past week as well!

QOTD: You know, I've never really thought about who my favorite villian is. But, since you asked, I'm going to go with Cruella. I don't know if I've ever made it through 101 Dalamations because she bugs me so much. Now, IRL, my biggest villian is a tie between my mother (didn't I say that she is my biggest support not too long ago ) and myself (and my binge eating). Lately, my mom has been nagging on me about how "fat" I am and how horribly I look in general, and in such and such outfit. There are days where she doesn't want to go out in public with me because I don't look good enough in her opinion. Ok, I'm going to try to stop venting now.

I'm hoping that I'll sleep well tonight and will feel like exercising in the morning. My goal is 30 minutes. I'm going to spend the next 30 minutes or so reading about the South Beach Diet and then I'm off to bed.

Thanks again everyone! The support here is amazing!

Have a great night and a wonderful, OP day tomorrow! 

CC


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> One of the gymnastics moms requested prayer for a man in their church. His wife died this morning during a c-section delivering their baby girl.  Send them PPD - it broke my heart!



Oh thats horrible. My prayers are with them.  That is so devastating.


----------



## Zoesmama03

flipflopmom said:


> That just sounds tortorous.  I have nightmares often, and they are recurring, so I empathize.  Glad you got in your miles today!



Oh trust me it was only tortorous in the start, it turned much much better.    So sad Taryn about that man's wife. 


Oh and my weight loss villain is Doritos.  I just can't buy them often because I will eat way to many.   Obviously my favorite fictional villain is "Sylar" on Heroes. Enough so I dreamed of him. Funny thing is I haven't even watched an episode in weeks just out of no where.  I'm mourning the loss of Heroes if you can't tell.


----------



## pinkle

flipflopmom said:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the gymnastics moms requested prayer for a man in their church. His wife died this morning during a c-section delivering their baby girl.  Send them PPD - it broke my heart!!
> Taryn




that poor family!  I can't even imagine......what a horrible thing when it's supposed to be the beginning of a new wonderful chapter of life.  My heart goes out to them.  [/I]


----------



## pinkle

QOTD....Fav villan has to be the wicked queen from Snow White!  I loved her when I saw her at DisneyWorld.  My husband was chatting with her and trying to get her to break character but she was as cold as ice.....it was great!
My dad isn't too great, we believe he had a small stroke, his words are coming out jumbled.  It's hard because he is a guy who always has a lot to say and can do anything and everything.  If you pray I ask that you will pray for a quick and easy recovery from this.  Thanks so much.
I did get a run in both today and yesterday.  This week has been a better week for eating and exercise I hope Friday will prove that a little  more persistance makes a difference.  I will let you know.  It sooo hard when the scale stops budging!
Have a great night everyone.


----------



## tigger813

Fell off the wagon a bit tonight. Was having dinner when I got an IM from another Diser about going to a cinema/pub to see TS3 with her and her kids. I had a molten chocolate cake with some mint chip ice cream and a few handfuls of popcorn. We also discovered that we had worked in the same town at the same time and know some of the same people outside of the DisWorld!! I actually remembered her when she started working in the town! It really is a small world!!!!

I'll be getting lots of workout time in tomorrow morning and during the day if I don't have any clients (so far, none). I'm also planning on cleaning up DD2s bedroom in the morning. DD1 will straighten up hers when she gets up in the morning before camp. If she wants to go to a pool party after camp tomorrow then she has to do it in the morning. Of course, she's complaining about a tummy ache, probably from the sundae and root beer float she had at the movies. Hoping she doesn't get sick!

The movie got me at the same point this time! I had to hold back my sobs. I don't think they could've done anything better with this movie! It was perfect in my eyes!

Will probably try and sleep in a bit tomorrow and do all of my walking inside. I will also drink all of my water. I didn't get it all in today. I even had to stop on the way to the movies to use the restroom since I had chugged 2 big jugs of water before we left! It was a great night so I'm not disappointed at all! It was relaxing which was what I needed tonight!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

QOTD: What is your most treasured Disney souvenir? Do you have plans to acquire something else the next time you go?

Maria


----------



## tigger813

QOTD:  My most cherished souvenirs are my photos that we take and the photopass photographers take. Having to fly we don't want anything breakable. We also buy a bunch of pins.

We are all planning on getting Mickey Ears on this  next trip! I also want some more earrings and maybe a ring. My mom gave me money for my b'day and I'm trying to decide whether to buy something at Disney or something prior to the trip.

Kind of slept in. DD1 woke me up at 3:30 when she couldn't sleep so she came out and watched tv the rest of the night. DD2 came in at 6:50 as she wet the bed again.

Time to head downstairs and get on my workouts. Knees feeling ok this morning so I'll still take it easy!


----------



## Rose&Mike

donac said:


> I know how you feel.  We get to see ds2 more often than you see your son but everytime I see him and he leaves I get a little weepy too.  I'm even weepy today because he suggested we get together for lunch this weekend.  We are meeting Sat afternoon halfway between school and home.


Hope you have a fabulous visit.


mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok time for me to vent.  Thanks for anyone who wants to listen.
> 
> I have had a horrible few days of eating.  Im not sleeping great at night.  My last two runs sunday and tonight have been slow and torturous.  I think I am still contributing it to the hot and humid weather.  Although the temp and humidity is dropping its still hot as heck.  I feel the steam just pouring off of me as I run.  Im sure not eating great and not sleeping well is contributing too.  I am getting discouraged and feel like I never will make it further than 5 miles.  Im sure all of the above has to do with TOM starting today and the PMS for the past week leading up to it.   Ok Im done.  I got it off my chest and now I am moving on.


  I feel your pain. Running in this heat is just not fun. Think about how fast you're going to be when it finally cools off.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: You know, I've never really thought about who my favorite villian is. But, since you asked, I'm going to go with Cruella. I don't know if I've ever made it through 101 Dalamations because she bugs me so much. Now, IRL, my biggest villian is a tie between my mother (didn't I say that she is my biggest support not too long ago ) and myself (and my binge eating). Lately, my mom has been nagging on me about how "fat" I am and how horribly I look in general, and in such and such outfit. There are days where she doesn't want to go out in public with me because I don't look good enough in her opinion. Ok, I'm going to try to stop venting now.
> 
> I'm hoping that I'll sleep well tonight and will feel like exercising in the morning. My goal is 30 minutes. I'm going to spend the next 30 minutes or so reading about the South Beach Diet and then I'm off to bed.
> 
> Thanks again everyone! The support here is amazing!
> 
> Have a great night and a wonderful, OP day tomorrow!
> 
> CC


 I'm sorry CC. I'm kind of going through something with DS right now where I feel like I'm saying the wrong things all the time. Moms should not make us feel so sad, and I don't want to be a Mom who makes my kid feel bad about himself. Thanks for sharing.



pinkle said:


> QOTD....Fav villan has to be the wicked queen from Snow White!  I loved her when I saw her at DisneyWorld.  My husband was chatting with her and trying to get her to break character but she was as cold as ice.....it was great!
> My dad isn't too great, we believe he had a small stroke, his words are coming out jumbled.  It's hard because he is a guy who always has a lot to say and can do anything and everything.  If you pray I ask that you will pray for a quick and easy recovery from this.  Thanks so much.
> I did get a run in both today and yesterday.  This week has been a better week for eating and exercise I hope Friday will prove that a little  more persistance makes a difference.  I will let you know.  It sooo hard when the scale stops budging!
> Have a great night everyone.


Hope your Dad has a quick recovery.


tigger813 said:


> The movie got me at the same point this time! I had to hold back my sobs. I don't think they could've done anything better with this movie! It was perfect in my eyes!
> 
> Will probably try and sleep in a bit tomorrow and do all of my walking inside. I will also drink all of my water. I didn't get it all in today. I even had to stop on the way to the movies to use the restroom since I had chugged 2 big jugs of water before we left! It was a great night so I'm not disappointed at all! It was relaxing which was what I needed tonight!


I agree. I loved that movie, even thought I cried through almost the whole thing.



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: What is your most treasured Disney souvenir? Do you have plans to acquire something else the next time you go?
> 
> Maria



Probably the pictures we drew at Disney Quest. They are framed and hanging in our finished basement.

Big whine ahead--feel free to skip.

Well, I did 5.28 on the elliptical this morning and I'm getting ready to leave for work in a few. I'm glad I posted the list about all the positive changes over the past year, because last night blew chunks and I need to remind myself of good things! We drove through 3 major t-storms going to get Ds. His plane was late. Then he got off the plane and we didn't recognize him. He completely shaved his head (his hair is about an 1/8 of an inch long and grew a beard, and got a lot of amusement out of the fact that we didn't recognize him when he got off the plane. I hate surprises, and for some reason it just pushed me over the edge yesterday. I know it's his hair, and really I don't care, but I just feel like we are so extraneous, and unneccesary. And I guess we are. Oh, and I can't start crying again or I won't be able to go to work. So the drive home was not fun. He told us he really doesn't want or need us to come for move-in and then he told us he left his car full of stuff parked at their apartment. Crammed full. We asked him over and over not to do this. If it gets broken into and all his stuff stolen I am not replacing stuff. This is going to be one life lesson I'm making him learn the hard way. I really do realize that all of this is really trivial, but for the life of me I cannot figure out why it's upsetting me so much. I just feel used and put out to pasture. Unneeded. 

Then to top it off, I ate horribly--doritos and ice cream for dinner and a beer. Despite all that, I think I probably did not get enough calories yesterday. It's going to be a very long two weeks. The good news is tonight is $beer night at the stadium and I am really looking forward to it! Ok off to work. Have a good day!


----------



## jenanderson

Good Morning Everyone!  It is only 8:00 here and it is already hot and sticky.  I missed getting up early to go out and run and now I am just sitting here feeling yucky.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have had a horrible few days of eating.  Im not sleeping great at night.  My last two runs sunday and tonight have been slow and torturous.  I think I am still contributing it to the hot and humid weather.



Hopefully it will start cooling down so that we can all get out there and run again without feeling so horrible.  I hope that you have a great run again soon.  



flipflopmom said:


> Way to go on maintaining on vacation!! That's awesome, welcome back.  We missed you!  AND THANK YOU FOR MY COW PRIZE!  TOTALLY ROCKED!
> 
> Bree, I was a total couch potato with NO physical activity when I started.  I cried when the first day was over.  I will be honest with you, I loved it when it was over, and felt so proud of myself, but a lot of the days were hard.  Don't let that discourage you.



*Taryn - *Glad that you got your COW prize.    I just ordered a bunch of new things and can't wait to get them so we have prizes for the end of the challenge.  

*Bree - *If you had read my posts from the winter/spring challenge, you would have read how hard it was for me to get going with the C25K.  I loved everything about it and was dedicated to it but...it was so hard!  I would cry while I was trying to run and I would cry when my iPod beeped because it was time to run and I swore I just could not do it.  It was so challenging for me but I just kept doing and like everyone else...I loved it when I finished each and every day!  I felt so amazed with myself and what I could do.  I am still amazed that in January the thought of running a mile was enough to bring me to tears and now in July, I love when I can get out and run 9 miles in one day!



cclovesdis said:


> Now, IRL, my biggest villian is a tie between my mother (didn't I say that she is my biggest support not too long ago ) and myself (and my binge eating). Lately, my mom has been nagging on me about how "fat" I am and how horribly I look in general, and in such and such outfit. There are days where she doesn't want to go out in public with me because I don't look good enough in her opinion. Ok, I'm going to try to stop venting now.



CC - I am so sorry to hear your mom has been giving you a hard time.    I hope that she is able to turn it around and be your support again real soon.  Just remember that you are working so hard and you are doing so great here.  You can do this even if you have to deal with the occasional "villain". 



pinkle said:


> My dad isn't too great, we believe he had a small stroke, his words are coming out jumbled.  It's hard because he is a guy who always has a lot to say and can do anything and everything.  If you pray I ask that you will pray for a quick and easy recovery from this.



 Hugs to you.  We will be thinking and praying for your dad.  



tigger813 said:


> It was a great night so I'm not disappointed at all! It was relaxing which was what I needed tonight!



Glad you had such a relaxing evening.  You are always on the go and doing what you need to with your healthy living and I bet it was night to take a night off.



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: What is your most treasured Disney souvenir? Do you have plans to acquire something else the next time you go?



I think my most treasured souvenir is my Disney charm necklace.  I wear it all the time - especially when I run.  Everyone teases me about it (because it is so big and heavy looking) but it makes me feel like I can do anything I dream of.

We usually go for a lot of the cheaper and smaller souvenirs - I love the resort pens, antennae toppers, magnets for the car, coffee mugs, earrings, mickey head shaped pens, etc.  

When I go back the next time, I want to get some more earrings and a 2nd charm necklace.



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I did 5.28 on the elliptical this morning and I'm getting ready to leave for work in a few. I'm glad I posted the list about all the positive changes over the past year, because last night blew chunks and I need to remind myself of good things! We drove through 3 major t-storms going to get Ds. His plane was late. Then he got off the plane and we didn't recognize him. He completely shaved his head (his hair is about an 1/8 of an inch long and grew a beard, and got a lot of amusement out of the fact that we didn't recognize him when he got off the plane. I hate surprises, and for some reason it just pushed me over the edge yesterday. I know it's his hair, and really I don't care, but I just feel like we are so extraneous, and unneccesary. And I guess we are. Oh, and I can't start crying again or I won't be able to go to work. So the drive home was not fun. He told us he really doesn't want or need us to come for move-in and then he told us he left his car full of stuff parked at their apartment. Crammed full. We asked him over and over not to do this. If it gets broken into and all his stuff stolen I am not replacing stuff. This is going to be one life lesson I'm making him learn the hard way. I really do realize that all of this is really trivial, but for the life of me I cannot figure out why it's upsetting me so much. I just feel used and put out to pasture. Unneeded.
> 
> Then to top it off, I ate horribly--doritos and ice cream for dinner and a beer. Despite all that, I think I probably did not get enough calories yesterday. It's going to be a very long two weeks. The good news is tonight is $beer night at the stadium and I am really looking forward to it! Ok off to work. Have a good day!



Rose -  Hugs to you too!  Sounds like DS is not making it easy for you right now with the choices he is making as he learns to spread his wings.  I think that it must be so hard for parents to watch when their children make decisions that they know are not the best choices.  I am hoping that his visit goes better for you and that you can enjoy your time together.  He totally needs you...he just might not really get that right now.

Well, I had a HORRIBLE day yesterday!  I did a bunch of unpacking from the trip and ate a lot of the junky left overs.  I did not exercise at all.  I continue to be the biggest obstacle to overcome for myself.    I really don't understand how I can want to to lose 10 pounds so badly yet not follow through on what I know needs to be done.  

I have to get running...literally so I best sign off for now.  It is already so hot outside and I want to get 3 miles done.  I know it is going to be a challenge with the heat but no excuses this morning.

Later,
Jen


----------



## JOANNEL

Good morning all, a quick fly by. we are home from our trip to canada. It was very nice and the ride up from Boston was beautiful. Not so good on the exercise or eating front. I am off today to San Antonio to see my youngest. So next week I will be back on track!!!


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  I had a post already but my internet stopped again.  

It is raining here this morning  I love having a rainy day during the summer.  You can't do any yard work.  I wish dh was home because I would suggest that we go to a water park.  There is nothing better than a water park in the rain.  It keeps the crowds down. 

pinkle Hope your dad is better soon.  My dad had a mini stroke 20 years ago and has been doing great even at 85

Taryn That is awful about that family.  What a horrible thing to happen. 

Rose  We have ds1 still living at home.  He complains about his job and his commute and it really bothers me.  I know I shouldn't but it does.  Stay strong.  

QOTD really hit home this morning.  I noticed that it is 1 week until my 32nd anniv.  Dh is due home that day.  My favorite souvenir are the Christmas ornaments we buy.  The first one we got was on our honeymoon in DL.  We usuallly get one on each trip.  We didn't last year but we have gotten a number of them over the years. 

I had a great time last night.  Met up with some women and we sat on the beach and talked for over 3 hours.   We had pizza and brownies.   I only had 1 brownie and the pizza was dinner last night.  I did skip my usual soda with pizza and didn't have any beer or wine the other moms offered.  It was fun to gossip about the current events of the local high school's theater group.  All our kids have been involved and we have all  worked on costumes together.  The big discussion was about the director not coming back next year.  Most of us are happy about that but we are worried about the guy we worked with.  we would really like to see him come back.

Pampering Day   Today is the last day of pampering.  The COW starts back tomorrow.  Write a note to yourself telling you how far you have come on this journey.  Rose did a great job with this the other day.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Connie96

mommyof2Pirates said:


> My last two runs sunday and tonight have been slow and torturous.  I think I am still contributing it to the hot and humid weather.  Although the temp and humidity is dropping its still hot as heck.  I feel the steam just pouring off of me as I run.  Im sure not eating great and not sleeping well is contributing too.



I have had those runs that are pure torture as well. At one point, I skipped two weeks of runs because I had one run that was so bad that I just wouldn't walk out the door. I was angry at myself the whole time. I think this was the point where DH offered me a reward for reaching my goal weight and that was what finally got me back on the road. This is also the time that I adjusted my schedule so that the heat wouldn't kill me.

Slow down if you need to, but don't let anything stop you. If you can adjust your schedule to run at a cooler time of day, it might help get you thru the summer. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week.  A special great big shot out to connie!  Way to go girl!



Thanks, Lindsay. Seeing my name in the #1 slot was quite a trip.



flipflopmom said:


> One of the gymnastics moms requested prayer for a man in their church. His wife died this morning during a c-section delivering their baby girl.



This is just heartbreaking. I can't even try to imagine such a loss. This family is certainly in my prayers.



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks Taryn and Connie! I'm quite sick to my stomach.  If that doesn't prevent me froom bingeing, I don't know what will. I'm ready for bed now.
> 
> Congrats Connie on being the Biggest Loser!  You are proof of the power of putting things in writing. Congrats to all the other biggest losers this past week as well!



Thanks, CC!! I hope you're feeling better this morning. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: What is your most treasured Disney souvenir? Do you have plans to acquire something else the next time you go?



Well, I'm sure it's no surprise to anyone that my fave WDW souvenir is my Mickey watch.  I'm not sure what I might get next time, but I'm guessing that my new favorite will be the photos and memories of DD's first WDW visit.



Rose&Mike said:


> We drove through 3 major t-storms going to get Ds. His plane was late. Then he got off the plane and we didn't recognize him. He completely shaved his head (his hair is about an 1/8 of an inch long and grew a beard, and got a lot of amusement out of the fact that we didn't recognize him when he got off the plane. I hate surprises, and for some reason it just pushed me over the edge yesterday. I know it's his hair, and really I don't care, but I just feel like we are so extraneous, and unneccesary. And I guess we are. Oh, and I can't start crying again or I won't be able to go to work. So the drive home was not fun. He told us he really doesn't want or need us to come for move-in and then he told us he left his car full of stuff parked at their apartment. Crammed full. We asked him over and over not to do this. If it gets broken into and all his stuff stolen I am not replacing stuff. This is going to be one life lesson I'm making him learn the hard way. I really do realize that all of this is really trivial, but for the life of me I cannot figure out why it's upsetting me so much. I just feel used and put out to pasture. Unneeded.



 Rose, that sounds like one rough evening. I'm sure your DS is just testing the waters of independence. He's not the only one to make nutty decisions just to prove that he can. I remember being young and... reason-impairedrolleyes1) for a while at that age.  I haven't been thru this stage of parenthood yet, but I remember living this stage of young adulthood. Try not to take it too personally - I'm sure he's just taking the well-traveled, though illogical, path to becoming the independent young man that you wanted him to be. I hope that you and Mike and DS enjoy the visit very much.


I also wanted to tell y'all that I attempted the 3rd level of 30-Day Shred last night. I kinda limped thru it just getting my bearings, but I did it. I really need to work on pushing myself, though. It's almost like I'm afraid to work too hard and rest too frequently when I really should push it to get the best benefit. 

My planned workout schedule is this:
Friday = Shred Level 1
Saturday = Yoga for Runners video (haven't tried it yet, but previewed it the other night while pedaling the bike)
Sunday = Run (run 4 mins, walk 1 min, 12 times)
Monday = Shred Level 2
Tuesday = Run (run 4 mins, walk 1 min, 12 times)
Wednesday = Shred Level 3
Thursday = Run (run 4 mins, walk 1 min, 9 times + speed work)

I'm going to try to stick to that for the next two or three weeks while I'm reading "Ready, Set, Go - Synergy Fitness for Time-Crunched Adults". I ordered it on Amazon yesterday and should have it the first part of next week. Once I've read that, I'll decide if I want to incorporate anything new into my workout schedule.

Oh, I'm also considering doing a 5K race on Saturday, 8/7, but I haven't signed up yet. Gotta run it by DH to make sure it won't conflict with any other plans.

Have a great day, ladies!! (And gentlemen, if you're lurking there.) :


----------



## tigger813

Relief! I didn't ruin my loss last night! I've done 6 miles of WATP so far today and planning on 4 more! I've lost 3.8 so far this week! Yeah I'm a loser again and if today stays on track I may get my 45 pound clippie back tomorrow!

I've had my strawberry smoothie so far and about to have a WW meal. I also have my bottle of CL Lemonade ready to drink. Just finished cleaning DD2s room and getting my house back in shape. I need to work on the dining room after I eat and then I'll get in my other 4 miles! DD2 and I have to run to KMart for more school supplies that are on sale this week. Then we are going to go to DD1s BFF's house and go swimming as long as it doesn't rain anymore today.

Not sure what we'll have for supper tonight. We have a variety of things in the freezer and fridge we can eat. All I do know is that tomorrow is Chinese food and cheesecake!

Time to eat!


----------



## jbm02

Yesterday was pretty crazy around our house so I'm just catching up now on all the posts...

Welcome back, Jen!!  I loved following your pictures.  You all look like you were having a blast.  The kids will remember this trip forever! ...and, I have to tell you - there was a picture that I pointed out to Kevin and said "boy, Emily is getting tall" and Kevin looked at it, then looked at me and said "um, Mom, I think that is actually Mrs. Anderson!!!".  You look fantastic!! 

Pinkle, I hope that your dad is progressing better.  Thinking of you...

Connie, Congrats on being the biggest loser and to everyone who made the list.  Someday, I swear, I'm gonna join you there!!  

Taryn, I was so sorry to read the post about the family from your church.  What a tragic loss.  I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers.

As for villains....



flipflopmom said:


> QOTD:  My biggest villains are myself and DH.  He, unfortunately, enjoys lots of unhealthy foods and doesn't always understand my lack of willpower.
> 
> Taryn





cclovesdis said:


> CQOTD:  Now, IRL, my biggest villian is a tie between my mother (didn't I say that she is my biggest support not too long ago ) and myself (and my binge eating). Lately, my mom has been nagging on me about how "fat" I am and how horribly I look in general, and in such and such outfit. There are days where she doesn't want to go out in public with me because I don't look good enough in her opinion. Ok, I'm going to try to stop venting now.
> 
> CC


Unfortunately, my DH is similar.  He loves wings, pizza, ice cream, etc etc - and the concept of portion control has never entered his mind.  While I love him desperately, he just doesn't "get it" with how hard I struggle in making good choices food-wise.  (and, to be fair, he has totally given up smoking and drinking so, in his view, food is the only old comfort thing he has left to really enjoy...) I continue to try and buy healthy foods for the house and hope that it will eventually worm its way into his "likes"...

CC, our moms might be related.  ' nuff said.
and Yup, I am my worst enemy.  It's a work in progress.



pinkle said:


> QOTD....Fav villan has to be the wicked queen from Snow White!  I loved her when I saw her at DisneyWorld.  My husband was chatting with her and trying to get her to break character but she was as cold as ice.....it was great!



Mine is Randall from Monsters Inc.  Mainly because my favorite trainer/instructor at the Y reminds me of him!!  She is small and dark and kind of slinks around silently til just at the moment when you decide to cheat in a class on a push up or burpie - she is suddenly right beside you hissing "what do you think you are doing??!!"  



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: What is your most treasured Disney souvenir? Do you have plans to acquire something else the next time you go?
> 
> Maria



We bring an ornament home from every trip to WDW or DCL.  I always make sure to date them too.  While memories can fade over time, just looking at the ornament brings them rushing back!! 

 I'm getting a little freaked out about the half marathon I am scheduled to run in October.  I've been really struggling with my long runs (just up to 6 miles so far) and if I am having so much trouble now, what will I be like when I hit 13??!  I was trying to follow a plan but it got de-railed a little when a friend asked me to run with her for stress relief after the sudden and unexpected loss of her brother.  Of course I said yes but it threw my schedule out of whack since she does not run as fast or as long as I had been doing.  Now my pace is much slower and I am not advancing as quickly as I think I need to.  She is visiting family in Italy for a month so I am trying to catch up on what I lost.  But my dream of a sub 2:20 half is quickly fading...

I have to get back to work rolleyes1).  Have a great afternoon everyone!!


----------



## tigger813

10 miles for the day now complete! Need to drink some more water, get cleaned up and head out with DD2 to do some errands before going swimming this afternoon! I may actually go in the water today!

Hope everyone is having a super day!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Rose&Mike said:


> Eating wise, the next two weeks will be a challenge. I know we'll have stuff in the house that we don't normally have and I know we'll eat out more. I am just going to do the best I can, and enjoy this visit.
> What a differnence a year makes. I was pretty close to a basket case this time last year--before he went away to college. Here's what has changed in a year:
> 1. Went from SAHM to working girl.
> 2. Went from couch potato to a runner
> 3. Went from junk food eating caffeine a holic, terrible eater to full vegetarian, no soda, no artificial sweeteners, pretty healthy over all eater
> 4. Lost 36.8 pounds and went from hating to have my picture taken to really not minding too much.
> 5. Went from the biggest worrier on the planet, to just worry a little too much on occasion. And I must say not worrying so much is kind of nice. I credit this to the exercise and the no caffeine.
> 6. Made a bunch of really nice new friends along the way.



*Rose*, that is quite a list of accomplishments! You should be so proud! 



donac said:


> I know how you feel.  We get to see ds2 more often than you see your son but everytime I see him and he leaves I get a little weepy too.  I'm even weepy today because he suggested we get together for lunch this weekend.  We are meeting Sat afternoon halfway between school and home.



Ok, you guys are making me remember how sad it was to leave my own parents when I was in college during the Stone Age -- it is wrenching to make that break, I hope you both find comfort in the fact that you have done a good job, and independent children are the result! But you're still allowed to miss them 



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, I told you guys I'd give you an update so here I am. The C25K doesn't look too terribly bad (unless I'm delusional about my physical capabilities?)... I'm going to get a few apps this evening to play with and start it on Monday, or maybe sooner if I get a chance, I'm pretty excited! I decided to hold off on signing up for the race until I find out whether I collapse after the first workout though !



I'm so glad you are excited! I didn't do C25K, only because I didn't know it existed when I started moving. It seems to be very popular and people really love it! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

cclovesdis said:


> I was actually thinking yesterday about posting everytime I feel the need/urge to binge. I feel guilty doing that, but I also don't expect anyone to respond. I think stopping to take the time to post will divert my thinking to something more appropriate than bingeing.



I personally find posting instead of eating to be a great strategy  I use it all the time. I read threads I would never normally see, I seek out info I don't really need yet -- the point is if I'm at the computer it's really hard to be eating, too! 



Connie96 said:


> I know what you mean about feeling guilty about posting repetitive "bad" behavior too often. I feel the same way. And sometimes I really do put it out there just for me - and there are times I actually hope that no one will comment.  But, whether anyone comments or not, it really can be cathartic just to get it out there. And the distraction alone is sometimes all you really need to get your head in a new place. I wish you lots of success with whichever approach you choose to pursue



Yep, sometimes just seeing it in writing is enough to get you going the way you want to. I think this is a "safe place" to post about something going wrong -- but please don't ever put yourself down. I have a real problem with people doing that -- at the end of a hard day, you are still a wonderful, valuable person doing the best you can, and I really hope everyone realizes that 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok time for me to vent.  Thanks for anyone who wants to listen.
> 
> I have had a horrible few days of eating.  Im not sleeping great at night.  My last two runs sunday and tonight have been slow and torturous.  I think I am still contributing it to the hot and humid weather.  Although the temp and humidity is dropping its still hot as heck.  I feel the steam just pouring off of me as I run.  Im sure not eating great and not sleeping well is contributing too.  I am getting discouraged and feel like I never will make it further than 5 miles.  Im sure all of the above has to do with TOM starting today and the PMS for the past week leading up to it.   Ok Im done.  I got it off my chest and now I am moving on.
> 
> QOTD- I dont really have a favorite villian I only like the good guys.   I did get excited to see captain hook on our last disney trip if that counts.  As far as a villian in my weight loss success I can only blame fast food chains.  If they werent there I wouldnt eat it right?



It is so hard to run in the heat...that's why I haven't been  Sometimes a vent is definitely the way to go. Ah, you are a glass half full person! Fast food chains are insidious, aren't they? Everything looks and smells so good, and it's so quick, easy and cheap... 



Zoesmama03 said:


> I got in 3 miles today though and happy to be back on track. I was soooo sleepy today even though I got 9 hours of sleep. I did wake up a few times.  I was taking a melatonin to try to get back on a normal sleep cycle and it gives me strange "Heroes" or more like "Villains" dreams(a common side effect I hear) and they woke me up about 4 times.  Oddly enough I was still on the same themes when I got back to sleep yet I know at least one of those I was up enough to walk to the bathroom one of them.



Interesting dreams! I hope you were able to vanquish the villains! 



flipflopmom said:


> Just had a semi bad dinner, but I'm okay on calories.  Good think I had been good all day.  The kids went to a movie - Sorcerer's Apprentice - at the end of gym camp and were late getting back, so I was late getting home, and STARVING!
> 
> One of the gymnastics moms requested prayer for a man in their church. His wife died this morning during a c-section delivering their baby girl.  Send them PPD - it broke my heart!



Getting too hungry is one of my downfalls. That's why I plan morning and afternoon snacks -- I don't always get to eat them when I intend to, but having them helps me know I'm going to be able to eat eventually. 

I am so sorry about that poor family.  That is something no family should ever have to face. 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: You know, I've never really thought about who my favorite villian is. But, since you asked, I'm going to go with Cruella. I don't know if I've ever made it through 101 Dalamations because she bugs me so much. Now, IRL, my biggest villian is a tie between my mother (didn't I say that she is my biggest support not too long ago ) and myself (and my binge eating). Lately, my mom has been nagging on me about how "fat" I am and how horribly I look in general, and in such and such outfit. There are days where she doesn't want to go out in public with me because I don't look good enough in her opinion. Ok, I'm going to try to stop venting now.



Now I'm singing that "Cruella De Ville" song in my head...  I don't know what to say to you about your mom, I really hope she will start to be supportive again 



Zoesmama03 said:


> Oh and my weight loss villain is Doritos.  I just can't buy them often because I will eat way to many.   Obviously my favorite fictional villain is "Sylar" on Heroes. Enough so I dreamed of him. Funny thing is I haven't even watched an episode in weeks just out of no where.  I'm mourning the loss of Heroes if you can't tell.



No more weekly Zachary Quinto is indeed a tragedy  I too try to stay away from the Doritos -- although for me it's more Cheetos...so glad ds now has braces and we no longer buy the crunchy kind! 



pinkle said:


> QOTD....Fav villan has to be the wicked queen from Snow White!  I loved her when I saw her at DisneyWorld.  My husband was chatting with her and trying to get her to break character but she was as cold as ice.....it was great!



She scared the bejeezus out of ds when he was 4, because she was so cold  Now that's a cool villain! 



tigger813 said:


> Fell off the wagon a bit tonight. Was having dinner when I got an IM from another Diser about going to a cinema/pub to see TS3 with her and her kids. I had a molten chocolate cake with some mint chip ice cream and a few handfuls of popcorn. We also discovered that we had worked in the same town at the same time and know some of the same people outside of the DisWorld!! I actually remembered her when she started working in the town! It really is a small world!!!!



Well, that sounds like fun! 



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: What is your most treasured Disney souvenir? Do you have plans to acquire something else the next time you go?



Like many of you, I collect Disney Christmas ornaments. My favorite princess is Belle, so I always get a new one of her. My favorite right now is last year's, which was a molded Belle from the waist up on a transparent gold bell.  I'm sure there will be a new one the next time we visit!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD:  My most cherished souvenirs are my photos that we take and the photopass photographers take. Having to fly we don't want anything breakable. We also buy a bunch of pins.
> 
> We are all planning on getting Mickey Ears on this  next trip! I also want some more earrings and maybe a ring. My mom gave me money for my b'day and I'm trying to decide whether to buy something at Disney or something prior to the trip.



If I would ever print our photos, I could probably say that  It sounds like you do alot with them and use them to remember your trips. I love the family Mickey Ears, that will be a special memory for all of you! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm kind of going through something with DS right now where I feel like I'm saying the wrong things all the time. Moms should not make us feel so sad, and I don't want to be a Mom who makes my kid feel bad about himself.



Being a mom is tough, and unfortunately it's not easier as the move into adulthood, just different. Try to think of it in phases. You are moving into a new one now, where you'll draw on different skills to parent. It's not easier than following a 2 yr. old around, but it is different!  He does still need you, he's just trying to find his way and establish a separate identity for himself. He will come back, and he will be so grateful for the mom you have been. I know that may seem a long way off right now, but it is coming...or at least that's what my friends who have been through this tell me. You will find your way into a new relationship together, but it may take time, and there may be some false starts. And unfortunately, he may have to learn some tough lessons (I would also have gone a little nuts at the packed car!). But you will be there for him with support as he does, and that safety net (which he may not want to acknowledge, but he knows is there), is what allows him to feel like he can try to be more independent. He knows he can count on you to catch him if he falls. You've got his back, and that is invaluable. You are a great mom! 



jenanderson said:


> I think my most treasured souvenir is my Disney charm necklace.  I wear it all the time - especially when I run.  Everyone teases me about it (because it is so big and heavy looking) but _it makes me feel like I can do anything I dream of._
> 
> We usually go for a lot of the cheaper and smaller souvenirs - I love the resort pens, antennae toppers, magnets for the car, coffee mugs, earrings, mickey head shaped pens, etc.
> 
> When I go back the next time, I want to get some more earrings and a 2nd charm necklace.



Well, then your charm necklace is doing it's job!  I like to have the magnets and postcards around my office. Helps keep the magic going when I'm so far away. I'm wearing gold Mickey filligree head earrings right now, and I had my morning tea in a WDW Donald Half marathon mug! 

Maria


----------



## Worfiedoodles

JOANNEL said:


> Good morning all, a quick fly by. we are home from our trip to canada. It was very nice and the ride up from Boston was beautiful. Not so good on the exercise or eating front. I am off today to San Antonio to see my youngest. So next week I will be back on track!!!



Wow, you are quite the traveller! I hope you are enjoying all your trips and you will come back next week well-rested and feeling great! 



donac said:


> It is raining here this morning  I love having a rainy day during the summer.  You can't do any yard work.  I wish dh was home because I would suggest that we go to a water park.  There is nothing better than a water park in the rain.  It keeps the crowds down.
> 
> QOTD really hit home this morning.  I noticed that it is 1 week until my 32nd anniv.  Dh is due home that day.  My favorite souvenir are the Christmas ornaments we buy.  The first one we got was on our honeymoon in DL.  We usuallly get one on each trip.  We didn't last year but we have gotten a number of them over the years.



A water park sounds great, and I love going in the rain -- you're already wet, so why not go for it?! Collecting ornaments since your honeymoon? Wow, *Dona*, you must have a fabulous collection! 



Connie96 said:


> Well, I'm sure it's no surprise to anyone that my fave WDW souvenir is my Mickey watch.  I'm not sure what I might get next time, but I'm guessing that my new favorite will be the photos and memories of DD's first WDW visit.



The first visit is priceless! You are going to love every minute with dd! 



tigger813 said:


> Relief! I didn't ruin my loss last night! I've done 6 miles of WATP so far today and planning on 4 more! I've lost 3.8 so far this week! Yeah I'm a loser again and if today stays on track I may get my 45 pound clippie back tomorrow!



You are doing great! Fantastic loss! 



jbm02 said:


> As for villains....Unfortunately, my DH is similar.  He loves wings, pizza, ice cream, etc etc - and the concept of portion control has never entered his mind.  While I love him desperately, he just doesn't "get it" with how hard I struggle in making good choices food-wise.  (and, to be fair, he has totally given up smoking and drinking so, in his view, food is the only old comfort thing he has left to really enjoy...) I continue to try and buy healthy foods for the house and hope that it will eventually worm its way into his "likes"...
> 
> Mine is Randall from Monsters Inc.  Mainly because my favorite trainer/instructor at the Y reminds me of him!!  She is small and dark and kind of slinks around silently til just at the moment when you decide to cheat in a class on a push up or burpie - she is suddenly right beside you hissing "what do you think you are doing??!!"
> 
> We bring an ornament home from every trip to WDW or DCL.  I always make sure to date them too.  While memories can fade over time, just looking at the ornament brings them rushing back!!



My dh wouldn't know portion control if it bit him in the bum  I love your villain, that is hysterical!  It's a great idea to date the ornaments...now you always know what you purchased when! 



tigger813 said:


> 10 miles for the day now complete! Need to drink some more water, get cleaned up and head out with DD2 to do some errands before going swimming this afternoon! I may actually go in the water today!



Sounds like you are all set and already had a great day! 

Maria


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> Okay - Brain SPARK.  Just decided I want to use Disney decor in my classroom this year.  I have about a week to pull this together.  No die cut machines. Wish I had a cricut and use the Mickey head... May beg paint sample Mickey Heads from Home Depot.   Any wonderful ideas?
> 
> I've got some boxes from the Mickey's Surprise I had from the WDW florist last year, I could use those.  Black, red, yellow.  Thanks to 2 years of Deluxe dining, I have 8 Mickey Mugs, could use one or two for pencils.  Black, red, yellow in the room.
> 
> Focusing on building vocabulary, so I am going to do a Magical Words wall, use a picture of the castle, and maybe Tink and wand to decorate that....
> 
> Gotta go dig through all the stuff I never throw away from trips.  Gotta be something I could use.
> 
> Thought about a sign on the door that says "The Most Magical Place at SES".  Could write their names on stars....
> 
> WOAH>  Got really OT there.  SORRY!!!



Almost forgot to respond to this....LOVE IT!    I always decorate my classroom with WDW stuff and my students always know how crazy I am about Disney.  This year it was great because several of my students went to WDW during the year and brought me back "treats" for the classroom.  Having my classroom decorated with Disney makes me happy to go to work EVERY day!  



Connie96 said:


> I'm going to try to stick to that for the next two or three weeks while I'm reading "Ready, Set, Go - Synergy Fitness for Time-Crunched Adults". I ordered it on Amazon yesterday and should have it the first part of next week. Once I've read that, I'll decide if I want to incorporate anything new into my workout schedule.



The book sounds interesting.  You will have to share what you learned as you are reading.  



tigger813 said:


> Relief! I didn't ruin my loss last night! I've done 6 miles of WATP so far today and planning on 4 more! I've lost 3.8 so far this week! Yeah I'm a loser again and if today stays on track I may get my 45 pound clippie back tomorrow!



Great job with the loss this week!  



jbm02 said:


> Welcome back, Jen!!  I loved following your pictures.  You all look like you were having a blast.  The kids will remember this trip forever! ...and, I have to tell you - there was a picture that I pointed out to Kevin and said "boy, Emily is getting tall" and Kevin looked at it, then looked at me and said "um, Mom, I think that is actually Mrs. Anderson!!!".  You look fantastic!!
> 
> We bring an ornament home from every trip to WDW or DCL.  I always make sure to date them too.  While memories can fade over time, just looking at the ornament brings them rushing back!!
> 
> I'm getting a little freaked out about the half marathon I am scheduled to run in October.  I've been really struggling with my long runs (just up to 6 miles so far) and if I am having so much trouble now, what will I be like when I hit 13??!



  Thanks for the compliment Jude but I can't believe you mixed me up with Emily!    She is the one who always looks tall and lean...I am the one who if I stand right and suck in am starting to look lean!  

I forgot about ornaments!  We always get 3.  We get one for the whole family and I also get one for DS and DD.  I don't put theirs on the tree though.  Their ornaments are packed away so that when they leave the house for a place of their own, they will have all the wonderful Disney ornaments.  Both kids do take them out and look at them at the holidays though and talk about each trip.

Finally, you will be more then ready for your 1/2 marathon.  You will do GREAT!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Well, then your charm necklace is doing it's job!  I like to have the magnets and postcards around my office. Helps keep the magic going when I'm so far away. I'm wearing gold Mickey filligree head earrings right now, and I had my morning tea in a WDW Donald Half marathon mug!



Ahh, another person who gets the happiness of being surrounded by Disney things.  I ONLY drink out of WDW mugs if I can help it!  

I am having a pretty good day.  Went running with DH this morning.  We only did 3 miles but it was so sunny and so hot.  Then we came home and immediately did yard work.  I did the mowing and he did all the trim work.  I had to go weigh in at WW (missed my meeting while I was on vacation) and I have lost 4.6 pounds since last Tuesday's meeting!    I have a bunch of errands that I need to get done this afternoon so I had best sign off.  I will be back on later to post our COW!


----------



## brinalyn530

QOTD: What is your most treasured Disney souvenir? Do you have plans to acquire something else the next time you go?
Like a lot of you, I get a Christmas ornament each time we go to Disney (actually each time we go on vacation) so those are probably my favorites. Each time I put up the tree I can remember our trips and it makes me happy . I also got my pick a pearl charm this past trip which I adore. There really isnt anything that I can think of for next time right now, but its going to be a few years before we get back, so Im sure something will come up between now and then!

I could walk forever if I didnt get so bored! If I have something to listen to or a purpose (like going from store to store in WS at Epcot !) then its not so bad. I think thats why the C25K doesnt look too terrible (that is, it doesnt look so terrible right now before Ive started !). I really need a program that I can do on my ipod with audio cues of some kind because the area where Ill be starting has a lot of traffic so I will need to keep my eyes on the cars  but thanks Connie for offering to share yours  !

How horrible for that poor family  I will definitely say a prayer for them today.

I had a bunch of other things to reply to, but our internet went down in the storm and now Ive forgotten everything and I dont have time to re-read the thread right now, so I apologize if I missed anyone. 

Have a wonderful evening everyone!

Bree


----------



## Connie96

brinalyn530 said:


> I really need a program that I can do on my ipod with audio cues of some kind because the area where Ill be starting has a lot of traffic so I will need to keep my eyes on the cars  but thanks Connie for offering to share yours



I have a Garmin Forerunner 305 that I set on interval training for run time/rest time. It beeps at me when it's time to switch from one to the other. I do my best not to look at it at all during my run and just keep moving. (Most sports watches will do that, but I like that the Garmin also tracks my distance, speed, etc.)

I can't wait to hear what you think of your program as you get into it. Keep in mind that even those of us to enjoy running mostly base that off of how good it felt to finish the last run. The actual running can be tough, but finishing the time or the distance you set out to finish will make you so proud you'll be looking forward to doing it again. Good luck!!


----------



## flipflopmom

pinkle said:


> My dad isn't too great, we believe he had a small stroke, his words are coming out jumbled.  It's hard because he is a guy who always has a lot to say and can do anything and everything.



Still praying!    That must be so terribly hard!



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: What is your most treasured Disney souvenir? Do you have plans to acquire something else the next time you go?



I CAN'T PICK JUST ONE!!!  My first WDW souvenir was a castle snowglobe DH bought me on our honeymoon.  It was my first trip to WDW and it was the terrible pink cake.  I cried and cried, and he got me the snowglobe to make up for it.  My pictures.  My watch "from" Daddy, which I love, love, love, love, and my coffee mugs. I now have one for almost every day. I get something with the castle and a mug on each trip.  I love souvenir shopping at WDW.  I could go on and on and on and on......



Rose&Mike said:


> . Oh, and I can't start crying again or I won't be able to go to work. I really do realize that all of this is really trivial, but for the life of me I cannot figure out why it's upsetting me so much. I just feel used and put out to pasture. Unneeded.
> Then to top it off, I ate horribly--doritos and ice cream for dinner and a beer. Despite all that, I think I probably did not get enough calories yesterday. It's going to be a very long two weeks. The good news is tonight is $beer night at the stadium and I am really looking forward to it!



  And I love your dinner last night.  Talk about comfort food.  I can see why you are upset, you've invested your life in this boy, now a man, and you are at ends.  He needs you, he just doesn't want to just yet.  Testing his wings.  He'll fly back.  Promise.  Enjoy your time together.



jenanderson said:


> I would cry while I was trying to run and I would cry when my iPod beeped because it was time to run and I swore I just could not do it.  It was so challenging for me but I just kept doing and like everyone else...I loved it when I finished each and every day!  I
> Well, I had a HORRIBLE day yesterday!  I did a bunch of unpacking from the trip and ate a lot of the junky left overs.  I did not exercise at all.  I continue to be the biggest obstacle to overcome for myself.    I really don't understand how I can want to to lose 10 pounds so badly yet not follow through on what I know needs to be done.
> Jen



I totally agree with each word!!  We can do this!  I promise.    I think we're at a place where the weight is slower to come off, which isn't as motivating, we're more comfortable with how we look, and maybe even a little burned out on the whole process???  



JOANNEL said:


> Good morning all, a quick fly by.


Thanks for stopping in!  Have fun with your youngest!



donac said:


> QOTD really hit home this morning.  I noticed that it is 1 week until my 32nd anniv.  Dh is due home that day.  My favorite souvenir are the Christmas ornaments we buy.


What a wonderful anniversary present. I forgot to tell you yesterday how much I enjoyed your picture of him!  Glad you had fun last night!  He'll be home soon!



Connie96 said:


> I'm going to try to stick to that for the next two or three weeks while I'm reading "Ready, Set, Go - Synergy Fitness for Time-Crunched Adults". I ordered it on Amazon yesterday and should have it the first part of next week.


Was that the one from part of the article from yesterday?  Please let me know if you like it once you've read it!



jbm02 said:


> I'm getting a little freaked out about the half marathon I am scheduled to run in October.  I've been really struggling with my long runs (just up to 6 miles so far) and if I am having so much trouble now, what will I be like when I hit 13??!


Jude, thanks for posting this.  I want to start a half training program, even though I don't have one on the radar, and I, too, have only had 6 as my longest.  Well, my torch run was 9, but in segments.  I hope to get my new shoes this weekend, and see if that helps!



tigger813 said:


> 10 miles for the day now complete! Need to drink some more water, get cleaned up and head out with DD2 to do some errands before going swimming this afternoon! I may actually go in the water today!



You are rocking this week!



jenanderson said:


> Almost forgot to respond to this....LOVE IT!    I always decorate my classroom with WDW stuff and my students always know how crazy I am about Disney.  This year it was great because several of my students went to WDW during the year and brought me back "treats" for the classroom.  Having my classroom decorated with Disney makes me happy to go to work EVERY day!  .  I had to go weigh in at WW (missed my meeting while I was on vacation) and I have lost 4.6 pounds since last Tuesday's meeting!    I have a bunch of errands that I need to get done this afternoon so I had best sign off.  I will be back on later to post our COW!



You are so totally rocking girl!  I think it will be great to see Mickey's on my clasrsroom door every day.  Everybody's got a happy place!  



brinalyn530 said:


> I could walk forever if I didnt get so bored! If I have something to listen to or a purpose (like going from store to store in WS at Epcot !) then its not so bad. I think thats why the C25K doesnt look too terrible (that is, it doesnt look so terrible right now before Ive started !). I really need a program that I can do on my ipod with audio cues of some kind  !


I did an app for my itouch, but I know there are podcasts you can download with the time clues.  You can so do this!

Again, another day of good eating, low sodium, and a 3 lb. gain in the am. I have ABSOLUTELY no idea what is going on with my body!!!!!!  When it did this earlier in the week, it was gone plus some the next morning.  I HOPE it will again!!!  At this point, I have NO idea how weigh in is going to go.  It's so frustrating, because I have been working sooooo hard this week.  

I had a wonderful day, despite the blasted scale.  Went to a nearby lake, sandy beach, kids water toys in the area.  AK's gymnastics camp went, rented paddle boats, canoes, etc.  Sophie and I went, and I was very blessed that my IRL BFFs that I teach with had planned to go there today.  It was the first time I had seen them since school was out.  It was great to catch up and girl talk.  Sophie had a blast with all my girls' kids.  One of them, very, very close friend, looked at me 3 times after being told the area I was in, and still didn't see me.  They described my suit, she looked and said "I see someone in that kind of suit, but it's not Taryn."  They said "YES, it is" and she ran and hugged me.  It felt great, since I didn't think I looked that different and feeling down about lack of real progress. 

Ate a very healthful dinner.  That scale better be good in the am.  

Might check back in later after DH goes to work!
Taryn


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Thank you everyone for a wonderful week! I've enjoyed being your coach, and I hope everyone had a good week, and we are all looking forward to a relaxing weekend! 

I made a *Pamela*-inspired dessert tonight. I used a 1/2 c. dessert dish, and layered chocolate vitamuffin (cut in two, lengthwise), then sugar-free chocolate pudding, and repeated. I wish I would have had a strawberry layer, I'll try it that way this weekend. It's a mini trifle, and with a points value of 2, a bargain for WW! 

Maria


----------



## mikamah

brinalyn530 said:


> The absolute worst though was the surgeon who told my mom to stop crying and get over it after he told her that my dad would never walk again and would be totally dependent on her for the rest of his life. I still hate that guy .


What a big, fat, idiot he is.   Your poor mom.  Some people should not be in the medical profession.  


Connie96 said:


> Of those who said that you'd join me in the fight for top ten, a special congrats to Lindsay, Bree and Kathy!!
> 
> Anybody wanna go for the Top Ten two weeks in a row??


I was shocked to see my name up there too.  Since it's thursday night, and I don't think I'll make top ten, I'll fight y'all for it next week.  



flipflopmom said:


> Okay - Brain SPARK.  Just decided I want to use Disney decor in my classroom this year.  I have about a week to pull this together.  No die cut machines. Wish I had a cricut and use the Mickey head... May beg paint sample Mickey Heads from Home Depot.   Any wonderful ideas?
> 
> I've got some boxes from the Mickey's Surprise I had from the WDW florist last year, I could use those.  Black, red, yellow.  Thanks to 2 years of Deluxe dining, I have 8 Mickey Mugs, could use one or two for pencils.  Black, red, yellow in the room.
> 
> Focusing on building vocabulary, so I am going to do a Magical Words wall, use a picture of the castle, and maybe Tink and wand to decorate that....
> 
> Gotta go dig through all the stuff I never throw away from trips.  Gotta be something I could use.
> 
> Thought about a sign on the door that says "The Most Magical Place at SES".  Could write their names on stars....
> 
> WOAH>  Got really OT there.  SORRY!!!


This sounds so awesome.  I love it and I bet the kids will too!!  Michael's after school care provider was going to disney world and so excited so she had a mickey mouse drawing contest and hung a bunch of the kids mickey drawings up in the school cafeteria.  It was so cute.  Also, at the end of year they do superlatives, and Michael got "the kid most likely to be thinking about disney" award.  Very funny.  


Worfiedoodles said:


> Wipeout is funny, and great because you don't need to watch it every week, or even every minute  It's perfect for the mom trying to get something done while placating her ds with some time spent together...


Thanks for the tip.  So funny when we're watching tv together, if I pick up a book or magazine too, he pulls it away and wants me to totally pay attention to the tv so I don't miss anything.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> My favorite villain is Gaston -- He is roughly the size of a barge, and can't fathom why any girl wouldn't feel lucky to have him. I find that to be quite humorous


Ah, Gaston.  I dated a guy I nicknamed Gaston for a little while.  Guess why it didn't work out.  What a big baffoon.  Him and Gaston.



Rose&Mike said:


> What a differnence a year makes. I was pretty close to a basket case this time last year--before he went away to college. Here's what has changed in a year:
> 1. Went from SAHM to working girl.
> 2. Went from couch potato to a runner
> 3. Went from junk food eating caffeine a holic, terrible eater to full vegetarian, no soda, no artificial sweeteners, pretty healthy over all eater
> 4. Lost 36.8 pounds and went from hating to have my picture taken to really not minding too much.
> 5. Went from the biggest worrier on the planet, to just worry a little too much on occasion. And I must say not worrying so much is kind of nice. I credit this to the exercise and the no caffeine.
> 6. Made a bunch of really nice new friends along the way.


This is quite a list.  You have done so well Rose.  Your list is so inspiring.



brinalyn530 said:


> Well, I told you guys I'd give you an update so here I am. The C25K doesn't look too terribly bad (unless I'm delusional about my physical capabilities?)... I'm going to get a few apps this evening to play with and start it on Monday, or maybe sooner if I get a chance, I'm pretty excited! I decided to hold off on signing up for the race until I find out whether I collapse after the first workout though !


You can definintely do this.  I totally amazed myself with what I could do, and I loved having the plan to get out for just 30 minutes 3 days a week, and I did it.  I remember the first day, I didn't make the full minute a couple times, but I didn't give up, and at the end of each session, I felt soooo great and proud of what I'd accomplished.  I did run 2.5 miles straight once, but then had some hip issues, and have settled into the run/walk routine.  I hope to lose some more weight and be able to run longer intervals.  The program is awesome, and totally do-able.  Good luck, Bree!!





mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have had a horrible few days of eating.  Im not sleeping great at night.  My last two runs sunday and tonight have been slow and torturous.  I think I am still contributing it to the hot and humid weather.  Although the temp and humidity is dropping its still hot as heck.  I feel the steam just pouring off of me as I run.  Im sure not eating great and not sleeping well is contributing too.  I am getting discouraged and feel like I never will make it further than 5 miles.  Im sure all of the above has to do with TOM starting today and the PMS for the past week leading up to it.   Ok Im done.  I got it off my chest and now I am moving on.
> 
> As far as a villian in my weight loss success I can only blame fast food chains.  If they werent there I wouldnt eat it right?


 Hang in there, Lindsay.  This heat is so draining, and it doesn't seem to be ending. Get it all out here, and not in the kitchen.  You will be able to do more than 5 miles, don't worry.  Look how far you have come.  You are doing awesome.



flipflopmom said:


> One of the gymnastics moms requested prayer for a man in their church. His wife died this morning during a c-section delivering their baby girl.  Send them PPD - it broke my heart!


oh, how sad.  sending prayers their way. 



pinkle said:


> My dad isn't too great, we believe he had a small stroke, his words are coming out jumbled.  It's hard because he is a guy who always has a lot to say and can do anything and everything.  If you pray I ask that you will pray for a quick and easy recovery from this.  Thanks so much.
> I did get a run in both today and yesterday.  This week has been a better week for eating and exercise I hope Friday will prove that a little  more persistance makes a difference.  I will let you know.  It sooo hard when the scale stops budging!


So sorry about your dad.  I hope he's improving soon.  Good for you for getting out and getting a run in.  It's so stressful to see our parents have medical issues, and those runs will be a good help with the stress.  Hang in there.



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: What is your most treasured Disney souvenir? Do you have plans to acquire something else the next time you go?


Definitely pictures. I buy a little 5x7 scrapbook each trip that comes with the pages and stickers and do that right when we get home.  On our first trip I printed all the pics and did 2 big books too, second trip, have the big scrapbook in progress, and last 2 trips, did just the small ones.  I think that's pretty much what I'll end up with, but we love looking at them.  Also when we get home each trip, I go to the photopass website and buy a coffee mug for me with a picture of michael and a character.  I have him and mickey, and him and donald, and the two of us holding tink.  I love them the best because i use it every morning for my coffee.   





Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I did 5.28 on the elliptical this morning and I'm getting ready to leave for work in a few. I'm glad I posted the list about all the positive changes over the past year, because last night blew chunks and I need to remind myself of good things! We drove through 3 major t-storms going to get Ds. His plane was late. Then he got off the plane and we didn't recognize him. He completely shaved his head (his hair is about an 1/8 of an inch long and grew a beard, and got a lot of amusement out of the fact that we didn't recognize him when he got off the plane. I hate surprises, and for some reason it just pushed me over the edge yesterday. I know it's his hair, and really I don't care, but I just feel like we are so extraneous, and unneccesary. And I guess we are. Oh, and I can't start crying again or I won't be able to go to work. So the drive home was not fun. He told us he really doesn't want or need us to come for move-in and then he told us he left his car full of stuff parked at their apartment. Crammed full. We asked him over and over not to do this. If it gets broken into and all his stuff stolen I am not replacing stuff. This is going to be one life lesson I'm making him learn the hard way. I really do realize that all of this is really trivial, but for the life of me I cannot figure out why it's upsetting me so much. I just feel used and put out to pasture. Unneeded.
> 
> Then to top it off, I ate horribly--doritos and ice cream for dinner and a beer. Despite all that, I think I probably did not get enough calories yesterday. It's going to be a very long two weeks. The good news is tonight is $beer night at the stadium and I am really looking forward to it! Ok off to work. Have a good day!


  Just big hugs to you, Rose.  I can only imagine how hard it is.  Hope you spent a few dollars on the beer tonight and Mike was the designated driver.  Hang in there. 



jenanderson said:


> Well, I had a HORRIBLE day yesterday!  I did a bunch of unpacking from the trip and ate a lot of the junky left overs.  I did not exercise at all.  I continue to be the biggest obstacle to overcome for myself.    I really don't understand how I can want to to lose 10 pounds so badly yet not follow through on what I know needs to be done.
> 
> I have to get running...literally so I best sign off for now.  It is already so hot outside and I want to get 3 miles done.  I know it is going to be a challenge with the heat but no excuses this morning.
> 
> Later,
> Jen


Welcome back Jen.  I loved the pic you posted the other day.  You look amazing and your family looks so happy.  What a fun trip that they will always remember.  Enjoy your nice cozy bathroom. 



JOANNEL said:


> Good morning all, a quick fly by. we are home from our trip to canada. It was very nice and the ride up from Boston was beautiful. Not so good on the exercise or eating front. I am off today to San Antonio to see my youngest. So next week I will be back on track!!!


Welcome home!!  



donac said:


> I had a great time last night.  Met up with some women and we sat on the beach and talked for over 3 hours.   We had pizza and brownies.   I only had 1 brownie and the pizza was dinner last night.  I did skip my usual soda with pizza and didn't have any beer or wine the other moms offered.  It was fun to gossip about the current events of the local high school's theater group.  All our kids have been involved and we have all  worked on costumes together.  The big discussion was about the director not coming back next year.  Most of us are happy about that but we are worried about the guy we worked with.  we would really like to see him come back.
> 
> Pampering Day   Today is the last day of pampering.  The COW starts back tomorrow.  Write a note to yourself telling you how far you have come on this journey.  Rose did a great job with this the other day.


Sounds like a nice night for you.  Thanks for doing the Cow this week.  The pampering is always such a nice treat.  



Connie96 said:


> My planned workout schedule is this:
> Friday = Shred Level 1
> Saturday = Yoga for Runners video (haven't tried it yet, but previewed it the other night while pedaling the bike)
> Sunday = Run (run 4 mins, walk 1 min, 12 times)
> Monday = Shred Level 2
> Tuesday = Run (run 4 mins, walk 1 min, 12 times)
> Wednesday = Shred Level 3
> Thursday = Run (run 4 mins, walk 1 min, 9 times + speed work)


that looks like a fabulous plan.  



tigger813 said:


> Relief! I didn't ruin my loss last night! I've done 6 miles of WATP so far today and planning on 4 more! I've lost 3.8 so far this week! Yeah I'm a loser again and if today stays on track I may get my 45 pound clippie back tomorrow!


Nice job, Tracey!!



jbm02 said:


> I'm getting a little freaked out about the half marathon I am scheduled to run in October.  I've been really struggling with my long runs (just up to 6 miles so far) and if I am having so much trouble now, what will I be like when I hit 13??!  I was trying to follow a plan but it got de-railed a little when a friend asked me to run with her for stress relief after the sudden and unexpected loss of her brother.  Of course I said yes but it threw my schedule out of whack since she does not run as fast or as long as I had been doing.  Now my pace is much slower and I am not advancing as quickly as I think I need to.  She is visiting family in Italy for a month so I am trying to catch up on what I lost.  But my dream of a sub 2:20 half is quickly fading...


So sorry about your friends brother.  I bet it meant so much to her to be able to spend time with you and help her deal with her loss.  You have over 2 months to train, I'm sure you can make big progress in that time.  



jenanderson said:


> forgot about ornaments!  We always get 3.  We get one for the whole family and I also get one for DS and DD.  I don't put theirs on the tree though.  Their ornaments are packed away so that when they leave the house for a place of their own, they will have all the wonderful Disney ornaments.  Both kids do take them out and look at them at the holidays though and talk about each trip.


I love this idea of saving the ornaments for your kids.  I may have to copy that.  For christmas I bought myself and my siblings ornaments with my mom's pic on them, and I got an extra one to put away for Michael.  That's a great idea to buy them on our trips to save too.  I love the memories all my ornaments bring up.



flipflopmom said:


> Again, another day of good eating, low sodium, and a 3 lb. gain in the am. I have ABSOLUTELY no idea what is going on with my body!!!!!!  When it did this earlier in the week, it was gone plus some the next morning.  I HOPE it will again!!!  At this point, I have NO idea how weigh in is going to go.  It's so frustrating, because I have been working sooooo hard this week.
> 
> I had a wonderful day, despite the blasted scale.  Went to a nearby lake, sandy beach, kids water toys in the area.  AK's gymnastics camp went, rented paddle boats, canoes, etc.  Sophie and I went, and I was very blessed that my IRL BFFs that I teach with had planned to go there today.  It was the first time I had seen them since school was out.  It was great to catch up and girl talk.  Sophie had a blast with all my girls' kids.  One of them, very, very close friend, looked at me 3 times after being told the area I was in, and still didn't see me.  They described my suit, she looked and said "I see someone in that kind of suit, but it's not Taryn."  They said "YES, it is" and she ran and hugged me.  It felt great, since I didn't think I looked that different and feeling down about lack of real progress.
> 
> Ate a very healthful dinner.  That scale better be good in the am.


Your dang scale is playing games with you. YOu did the right things, and had some healthy days.  I hope the scale shows it tomorrow, but if not, you know you did the right things.  Sounds like a fun day at the beach and such a great compliment from your friend. 

We had family night at michael's camp tonight with a campfire, swimming in the lake, tetherball and paddleboats.  I'm doing ok with food this week, and tomorrow after work we're heading to my brothers for the weekend.  We're going to go to Six Flags and figured we'd go friday so we can get to the park at "rope drop and see the opening ceremony."  I know it's not disney, but I like to dream.  We hope to at least miss some of the crowds.  

Have a nice night and good luck to all for weighin tomorrow!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pinkle said:


> My dad isn't too great, we believe he had a small stroke, his words are coming out jumbled.  It's hard because he is a guy who always has a lot to say and can do anything and everything.  If you pray I ask that you will pray for a quick and easy recovery from this.  Thanks so much.



sorry to hear about your dad, my prayers are with him for a speedy and easy recovery. 



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: What is your most treasured Disney souvenir? Do you have plans to acquire something else the next time you go?



I also collect disney ornaments.  I try to get one yearly at the disney store that has the year written on it.  So if we happen to get to disney I just buy one for that year.  Then when we get out our ornaments and are decorating the tree I will announce the year I am hanging and we all have to come up with a great memory from that year.  My dh initially thought I was being weird/cheesy but now I think he enjoys doing it too. 



donac said:


> I had a great time last night.  Met up with some women and we sat on the beach and talked for over 3 hours.   We had pizza and brownies.   I only had 1 brownie and the pizza was dinner last night.  I did skip my usual soda with pizza and didn't have any beer or wine the other moms offered.  It was fun to gossip about the current events of the local high school's theater group.  All our kids have been involved and we have all  worked on costumes together.  The big discussion was about the director not coming back next year.  Most of us are happy about that but we are worried about the guy we worked with.  we would really like to see him come back.
> 
> Pampering Day   Today is the last day of pampering.  The COW starts back tomorrow.  Write a note to yourself telling you how far you have come on this journey.  Rose did a great job with this the other day.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Sounds like a night well spent, dona.  Thanks for doing our COW this week.  It was alot of fun and really helped me remember to take a few moments for myself each day. 



tigger813 said:


> Relief! I didn't ruin my loss last night! I've done 6 miles of WATP so far today and planning on 4 more! I've lost 3.8 so far this week! Yeah I'm a loser again and if today stays on track I may get my 45 pound clippie back tomorrow!



Great job!!!!  Wow you are really doing awesome this week!



jenanderson said:


> I am having a pretty good day.  Went running with DH this morning.  We only did 3 miles but it was so sunny and so hot.  Then we came home and immediately did yard work.  I did the mowing and he did all the trim work.  I had to go weigh in at WW (missed my meeting while I was on vacation) and I have lost 4.6 pounds since last Tuesday's meeting!    I have a bunch of errands that I need to get done this afternoon so I had best sign off.  I will be back on later to post our COW!



Wow jen 4.6lbs thats wonderful!  Great Job



Connie96 said:


> I have a Garmin Forerunner 305 that I set on interval training for run time/rest time. It beeps at me when it's time to switch from one to the other. I do my best not to look at it at all during my run and just keep moving. (Most sports watches will do that, but I like that the Garmin also tracks my distance, speed, etc.)



Ok I had to pop in and just give you a chuckle.  I have been doing this whole running thing on a tight...very very tight budget.  So instead of a garmin I wanted to share with you my version of the garmin.  I go on mapmyrun.com and map out how far I want to go.  Then I write the directions on my hand in pen telling me where to go.  I also mark where the mile markers are too.  I carry my cell phone in my opposite hand and use the stop watch tool on it to track my time.    I feel like I am in the stone age.  It gets the job done but a garmin would be so much nicer



flipflopmom said:


> Again, another day of good eating, low sodium, and a 3 lb. gain in the am. I have ABSOLUTELY no idea what is going on with my body!!!!!!  When it did this earlier in the week, it was gone plus some the next morning.  I HOPE it will again!!!  At this point, I have NO idea how weigh in is going to go.  It's so frustrating, because I have been working sooooo hard this week.
> 
> Ate a very healthful dinner.  That scale better be good in the am.
> 
> Might check back in later after DH goes to work!
> Taryn



Taryn dont worry about the weight you are doing the right things and making the right choices.  I have these days too where Im like what the heck why is it going up...then all of a sudden one day I get on and its a few down.  Hang in there and keep up the good work.

I had a crazy day today at work, very hectic.  I got a 5K run in tonight again and it felt much better.  It was less humid today and I ran after the sun was down.  It was enjoyable.  Now I just have to focus on my eating a little better.  I plan to make a 2wk eating plan and get to the grocery store tomorrow.  I am hoping to see some big results in the next two weeks.  

Good night!


----------



## mikamah

Worfiedoodles said:


> Thank you everyone for a wonderful week! I've enjoyed being your coach, and I hope everyone had a good week, and we are all looking forward to a relaxing weekend!
> 
> I made a *Pamela*-inspired dessert tonight. I used a 1/2 c. dessert dish, and layered chocolate vitamuffin (cut in two, lengthwise), then sugar-free chocolate pudding, and repeated. I wish I would have had a strawberry layer, I'll try it that way this weekend. It's a mini trifle, and with a points value of 2, a bargain for WW!
> 
> Maria


Thank you Maria for coaching this week.  You did a wonderful job, and had so many fun questions.  Here's to a relaxing weekend.


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok I had to pop in and just give you a chuckle.  I have been doing this whole running thing on a tight...very very tight budget.  So instead of a garmin I wanted to share with you my version of the garmin.  I go on mapmyrun.com and map out how far I want to go.  Then I write the directions on my hand in pen telling me where to go.  I also mark where the mile markers are too.  I carry my cell phone in my opposite hand and use the stop watch tool on it to track my time.    I feel like I am in the stone age.  It gets the job done but a garmin would be so much nicer


I love it, Lindsay!!  I'm in the stone age too.  My watch has 2 hands and I drive my route in the car to measure it.  I several routes I've measured out.  I definintely need to figure map my run out, and get a better watch for more accurate times.  Love the directions on your hand, but don't you sweat them off?


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> I love it, Lindsay!!  I'm in the stone age too.  My watch has 2 hands and I drive my route in the car to measure it.  I several routes I've measured out.  I definintely need to figure map my run out, and get a better watch for more accurate times.  Love the directions on your hand, but don't you sweat them off?



Oh you have to check out mapmyrun.  Its so easy.  Just remember to check the box "follow road" in the settings tab.  I used to drive around too.  I only sweat it off at the bottom of my hand towards my thumb because it must rub slightly on my shirt.  So I just learned to not write down too far.  I dont have to write down every run just the new route's until I get used to them.  Hey we make it work right!


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Oh you have to check out mapmyrun.  Its so easy.  Just remember to check the box "follow road" in the settings tab.  I used to drive around too.  I only sweat it off at the bottom of my hand towards my thumb because it must rub slightly on my shirt.  So I just learned to not write down too far.  I dont have to write down every run just the new route's until I get used to them.  Hey we make it work right!


oh my god, thank you.  I feel so dumb.  I never saw the follow roads part, and I just did it and it was sooo easy.  I think I'll go do some more routes!!


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> My first WDW souvenir was a castle snowglobe DH bought me on our honeymoon.  It was my first trip to WDW and it was the terrible pink cake.



Oh my gosh! When we were on our honeymoon - first week of September 1996 and our first ever trip to WDW too, the pink cake atrocity was in progress. It was awful! What's really bad is that I have seen pics of the finished cake and it was even uglier than the crane and scaffolding around the half done cake.



flipflopmom said:


> Was that the one from part of the article from yesterday?  Please let me know if you like it once you've read it!



Yes, that's the one. I'll let yall know what comes of it.



flipflopmom said:


> I did an app for my itouch, but I know there are podcasts you can download with the time clues.



I have the gymboss app on my iphone. It did the job when i forgot to charge my garmin a couple times.



mikamah said:


> I was shocked to see my name up there too.  Since it's thursday night, and I don't think I'll make top ten, I'll fight y'all for it next week.



Yeah, the odds are against me for two weeks in a row, but I'm trying to do all I can. We'll see how it goes... 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok I had to pop in and just give you a chuckle.  I have been doing this whole running thing on a tight...very very tight budget.  So instead of a garmin I wanted to share with you my version of the garmin.  I go on mapmyrun.com and map out how far I want to go.  Then I write the directions on my hand in pen telling me where to go.  I also mark where the mile markers are too.  I carry my cell phone in my opposite hand and use the stop watch tool on it to track my time.    I feel like I am in the stone age.  It gets the job done but a garmin would be so much nicer



I love mapmyrun. I also have imapmyrun on my iphone (that I recently replaced) and on my new HTC EVO. It will actually record your route as you go. It's very cool.


Good luck to everyone with your weigh in tomorrow! Have a great night!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Good evening everybody.  Well it was till I got home from doggie school.  The we turned on the tv to find out USA  lost its signal and I have missed Burn Notice.  I was so bummed out over missing my show that after supper i cleaned the bathroom and tried to force the dog out for a walk since he hadn't gotten 2 earlier because of storms here.  NO luck on the dog and I'm really hoping he doesn't go number 2 in the house while we sleep


Anyhow, I don't know why I opened with all that 

What I really should say is HI I'll be your coach for coming week and since I'm so new at this coaching thing I have no idea what I'm doing. But hopefully we'll have a good time anyway

That being said, it seems I picked a work weekend to do my coaching so i'll be checking in after work each day to see how y'all are doing.  Also QOTDs will be posted the evening before as well at least until I finish work on Tues.  I'm a little behind on other QOTDs cause its been that kind of life lately. But I'll try not to repeat anybody. 


So for Friday's QOTD:What is your go-to stress reliever when you've had a bad day?

Mine is typically reading a good book or if I'm really crazed a specific book. Three Fates by Nora Roberts never EVER fails to relieve my stress.  I've read it several hundred times by now and I expect I'll read it several hundred more.  For some reason it holds a key to my sanity.  

So here's hoping everybody has a great friday and good weigh-ins for the morning.  And I'll see y'all tomorrow afternoon


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Well, if anyone checks the time of the posts, you will guess correctly that I cannot sleep. I slept through the night, which is a huge improvement over earlier in the week, but once I woke up (I love you bladder), I was up. Oh well, more time to Dis. I tried to read yesterday, but I had lots on my plate. I am hoping that the "poof" fairy I am beginning to see frequently has something better to do because I owe lots of thank yous for all the support yesterday.

Yesterday was a much better day. I slept well Wed. night and was able to wake up yesterday and exercise. I achieved my goal of 30 minutes. It was tough, I have to say. I felt better, but I wasn't ready to run in place. I only did two Basic Runs (Short) on the Wii Fit+. I can't complain too much as I did burn over 100 calories.

I am hoping for a great day today. I will weigh-in in about an hour, when I usually weigh-in. I am not expecting a loss, although I am hoping to have went down slightly from yesterday. If I end this challenge where I started, I will be very, very happy.

It looks like I'll be starting Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet on Saturday. I am still considering modifying slightly. I know I do better when I have dairy, so I might have a glass of milk every morning after I exercise. My theory is that I burn enough calories to burn off the milk, but I'm still thinking about it.

Have a great day today everyone!

Taryn-My thoughts are with the family you mentioned. That is heart-breaking.



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: What is your most treasured Disney souvenir? Do you have plans to acquire something else the next time you go?
> 
> Maria



I bought a $2 postcard the last time I went. I keep it somewhere visible and it reminds me of the "magic."



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm sorry CC. I'm kind of going through something with DS right now where I feel like I'm saying the wrong things all the time. Moms should not make us feel so sad, and I don't want to be a Mom who makes my kid feel bad about himself. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you for sharing too. My mom is always saying how she's perfect and all mothers are. I never wanted to believe her, but deep down, I did.  to you too.



jenanderson said:


> CC - I am so sorry to hear your mom has been giving you a hard time.    I hope that she is able to turn it around and be your support again real soon.  Just remember that you are working so hard and you are doing so great here.  You can do this even if you have to deal with the occasional "villain".



Thanks for the support. I am hoping that my mom "turns it around" too. I am struggling with losing the weight for her vs. losing it for myself. Sometimes, I'm not sure who I am doing it for-if I lose weight, than she compliments me and it's like I'm losing weight to get her attention, but at the same point, the more weight I lose, the happier I am. But, am I happier because she's happier with me? It's a horrible cycle. I think in the end, I'm losing weight for myself, but it just doesn't always seem like that. I do need to remember that I'm doing this for myself. My BL friends are awesome and I couldn't do this without all of you!



Connie96 said:


> Thanks, CC!! I hope you're feeling better this morning.



Thanks! I am feeling much better this morning and yesterday, better, but not 100%. I worked out, but not as intensely as I would have liked. Like I said, 100 calories burned is 100 calories burned.



jbm02 said:


> CC, our moms might be related.  ' nuff said.
> and Yup, I am my worst enemy.  It's a work in progress.



Thanks for the support!



Worfiedoodles said:


> I personally find posting instead of eating to be a great strategy  I use it all the time. I read threads I would never normally see, I seek out info I don't really need yet -- the point is if I'm at the computer it's really hard to be eating, too!
> 
> Now I'm singing that "Cruella De Ville" song in my head...  I don't know what to say to you about your mom, I really hope she will start to be supportive again



Thanks Maria! Reading this thread is definitely helping. I have a laptop and I usually use it in bed. I never eat in bed. Great point! As for mom, well she is my mom. I hope things clear up between us. Regardless, I have my BL friends.



Octoberbride03 said:


> What I really should say is HI I'll be your coach for coming week and since I'm so new at this coaching thing I have no idea what I'm doing. But hopefully we'll have a good time anyway



Hi! Thanks for coaching this week! Thanks to Maria for coaching last week! Thanks to Dona for running the COW this past week. I love pamper weeks!

QOTD: Unfortunately, a lot of the time, it is eating. I am working on changing that. I will be posting more, for one. I'll also be reading books/magazines more and doing active things, like going to the gym.



Hope everyone has a great day and a good weigh-in. Dare I say it? The "poof" fairy is MIA. Too bad! 

CC


----------



## tigger813

Oh well, at least I have a loss. Not as big as I hoped but dinner was a splurge and I may have also put on muscle doing 10 miles yesterday. I had a 2 pound loss for the week. SO no 45 pound clippie yet. 

Tonight is our big splurge night of Chinese and cheesecake and a drink. Going to a baby shower tomorrow night so I will have to be good during the day to save up on my calories. And Sunday, we welcome our new minister to our church with a reception so I will have to try and eat healthy then as well. I'm planning on getting in several workouts. I already did 5 miles of WATP this morning and hope to get in more later. I have to work and then go see DD1 in her theater camp performance and then come home before getting Chinese food. That will be when I do some more miles. Hoping to get in a pedicure while at work this morning.

Time to make some chocolate chip muffins for the girls for breakfast and a smoothie for me. Unsure about lunch since I will probably still be at work.

Happy Friday!


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to the Challenge of the Week  COW 10*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

It is summertime and that means it might be time to mix it up a bit with our Challenge of the Week (COW)! Here is how our new COW will work.
*
PART ONE: *The first part of the COW will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit. Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.
*
NEW and EXCITING: *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes! I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:* The second part of the COW will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread. Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*COW 10*
*
PART ONE*
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Eat 3 servings of fruits & vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
Exercise 25 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
Journal your food each day (1 point for each day)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water
XX eating 2 veggies
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes
XX days of journaling food

This challenge runs from Friday, July 30, 2010 to Thursday August 5, 2010. On Friday August 6, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*
PART TWO*
The COW seems to be a helpful motivator for some people and others find it overwhelming.  As we begin to look forward to future challenges, please share your thoughts on the COW.  I have included some ideas for you to comment about below, but you are welcome to write whatever you want about the COW.  Feel free to post your thoughts here or send me a PM.

Tell me what you like or what you don't like.  If you could change one thing about the COW what would it be?  Have you participated?  Why or why not?  What motivates you to do the COW?  Have the prizes been helpful or do they not matter?  What is the best part of the COW?  What part of the COW do you wish would go away?  Do you find it easy to understand what is expected each week?  What do you feel is most important to have as part of the COW?


----------



## mikamah

Octoberbride03 said:


> What I really should say is HI I'll be your coach for coming week and since I'm so new at this coaching thing I have no idea what I'm doing. But hopefully we'll have a good time anyway
> 
> That being said, it seems I picked a work weekend to do my coaching so i'll be checking in after work each day to see how y'all are doing.  Also QOTDs will be posted the evening before as well at least until I finish work on Tues.  I'm a little behind on other QOTDs cause its been that kind of life lately. But I'll try not to repeat anybody.
> 
> 
> So for Friday's QOTD:What is your go-to stress reliever when you've had a bad day?


Welcome Octoberbride and thank you for coaching this week. You will do just fine as coach, and it's always a good time around here. 

 If I remember correctly, last years summer challenge had really slowed down and it's so nice to see so many people not giving in to the crazy summer schedules and sticking this challenge out.  I myself gained 13 pounds over last summer, so even though it's small, I've lost 3 pounds so far, so I'm happy. I'm down .6 so two losses in a row is good for me.  Going to go for three.  We're heading to my brothers tonight after work, and we usually eat pretty healthy there, thought six flags will be a challenge.  The other good thing is 2 night away from home means 2 night with no late night snacking which is my downfall.  
My stress reliever is coming here to dis, and if it's been a bad day at work and i have time before I get my son I will go for a run/walk and that defininitely can bring the day from bad to good.  

Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## jenanderson

flipflopmom said:


> I had a wonderful day, despite the blasted scale.  Went to a nearby lake, sandy beach, kids water toys in the area.  AK's gymnastics camp went, rented paddle boats, canoes, etc.  Sophie and I went, and I was very blessed that my IRL BFFs that I teach with had planned to go there today.  It was the first time I had seen them since school was out.  It was great to catch up and girl talk.  Sophie had a blast with all my girls' kids.  One of them, very, very close friend, looked at me 3 times after being told the area I was in, and still didn't see me.  They described my suit, she looked and said "I see someone in that kind of suit, but it's not Taryn."  They said "YES, it is" and she ran and hugged me.  It felt great, since I didn't think I looked that different and feeling down about lack of real progress.



The scale might not have been showing you the number you wanted but what a great feeling it must have been to have your friend not recognize you!  You should feel so great about that.  I try to remember when the scale does not have the number I want that the way I look is what I want and that is just as important.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Thank you everyone for a wonderful week! I've enjoyed being your coach, and I hope everyone had a good week, and we are all looking forward to a relaxing weekend!



Thanks for coaching Maria!  



mikamah said:


> Also when we get home each trip, I go to the photopass website and buy a coffee mug for me with a picture of michael and a character.  I have him and mickey, and him and donald, and the two of us holding tink.  I love them the best because i use it every morning for my coffee.
> 
> I'm doing ok with food this week, and tomorrow after work we're heading to my brothers for the weekend.  We're going to go to Six Flags and figured we'd go friday so we can get to the park at "rope drop and see the opening ceremony."  I know it's not disney, but I like to dream.  We hope to at least miss some of the crowds.



I LOVE the printed photo mugs idea!  I always seem to buy a WDW mug (sometimes it is just the resort refillable soda mug).  I think it would be cool to have photo mugs where I can watch the change in the kids as they "grow up" at Disney!

Have a great weekend....it sounds like a fun time!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok I had to pop in and just give you a chuckle.  I have been doing this whole running thing on a tight...very very tight budget.  So instead of a garmin I wanted to share with you my version of the garmin.  I go on mapmyrun.com and map out how far I want to go.  Then I write the directions on my hand in pen telling me where to go.  I also mark where the mile markers are too.  I carry my cell phone in my opposite hand and use the stop watch tool on it to track my time.    I feel like I am in the stone age.  It gets the job done but a garmin would be so much nicer



  This is great!  It is what I had to do before I saved enough for my Garmin!  You are right, it does get the job done and it is a great place to start.  I think I could still be doing just as good using the map method because I know I don't use 1/2 of the things my Garmin can really do.




Octoberbride03 said:


> What I really should say is HI I'll be your coach for coming week and since I'm so new at this coaching thing I have no idea what I'm doing. But hopefully we'll have a good time anyway



Thanks for coaching this week!  As for being new to coaching...you will do fine!  I felt the same thing the first time I coached but was surprised at how easy it was - time consuming in some ways but still easy.  I always appreciate all the coaches out there for taking time out of their busy lives to help us through a week!



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks for the support. I am hoping that my mom "turns it around" too. I am struggling with losing the weight for her vs. losing it for myself. Sometimes, I'm not sure who I am doing it for-if I lose weight, than she compliments me and it's like I'm losing weight to get her attention, but at the same point, the more weight I lose, the happier I am. But, am I happier because she's happier with me? It's a horrible cycle. I think in the end, I'm losing weight for myself, but it just doesn't always seem like that. I do need to remember that I'm doing this for myself. My BL friends are awesome and I couldn't do this without all of you!



CC - I get you about wondering who you are trying to lose the weight for.  I know that I working hard for me and that it is me who will benefit by being healthier.  Still...in some ways I am also losing the weight for my DH.  It is so important to me that he likes the way I look and is proud to have me by his side.  I know that when I was heavier he did not say anything about it but I know he likes the way I look so much better now.  I don't mean to say things that make DH sound like a shallow sort of guy - he is not but things are different now that I am in better shape and skinnier.  That motivates me to keep on losing the weight because I want him to think I am a "hot momma"!     So what I am trying to really say here is that I am sure you are losing the weight for yourself but I am also sure that there is a big emotional pay off to you with your mom when you lose the weight as well.  It is a hard cycle - as long as you know that it is for you in the long run you are all good.  



tigger813 said:


> Oh well, at least I have a loss. Not as big as I hoped but dinner was a splurge and I may have also put on muscle doing 10 miles yesterday. I had a 2 pound loss for the week. SO no 45 pound clippie yet.



Great job on the 2 pounds Tracey!  I know you wanted to get to 45 pounds but I am so impressed with how great you do each week!

Alright folks...time to go weigh in.  DH is now up and I can get into my bathroom without disturbing anyone.  

Back in a bit - Jen


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Lately when I'm stressed I try and go out and take a walk with my Ipod on! I have also been consistently listening to the podcast for the last month which helps me. I think about my upcoming trip and think about my happy place. Another strange thing I do is clean the kitchen and listen to an audiobook. I'm currently listening to Anne of Avonlea though I have several others I have downloaded lately also ready to listen to.

DD2 and I are at the spa. DD2 is standing at the door watching a parade of geese walk by! We have a ton of them here and sometimes they block the sidewalk. I had to come in one morning walking between them. Good thing they weren't in attack mode!

Getting a pedicure when my co-worker gets here. I'm way over due for one! Then it's off to watch DD1s theater performance!

I'm so excited for my Chinese food, cheesecake and drink tonight. I'm eating lite all day today. I just had a special k bar and my BL Protein water. Having a WW meal for lunch and I'll probably have another special k bar later. I'm going to try and not eat much at the little party after the theater performance. Really saving up for tonight! I've also got my water and CL packets!


----------



## Rose&Mike

JOANNEL said:


> Good morning all, a quick fly by. we are home from our trip to canada. It was very nice and the ride up from Boston was beautiful. Not so good on the exercise or eating front. I am off today to San Antonio to see my youngest. So next week I will be back on track!!!



Have a great trip!

Dona--I am so glad you had fun with your friends! Sounds like a great evening!


Connie96 said:


> :My planned workout schedule is this:
> Friday = Shred Level 1
> Saturday = Yoga for Runners video (haven't tried it yet, but previewed it the other night while pedaling the bike)
> Sunday = Run (run 4 mins, walk 1 min, 12 times)
> Monday = Shred Level 2
> Tuesday = Run (run 4 mins, walk 1 min, 12 times)
> Wednesday = Shred Level 3
> Thursday = Run (run 4 mins, walk 1 min, 9 times + speed work)
> 
> I'm going to try to stick to that for the next two or three weeks while I'm reading "Ready, Set, Go - Synergy Fitness for Time-Crunched Adults". I ordered it on Amazon yesterday and should have it the first part of next week. Once I've read that, I'll decide if I want to incorporate anything new into my workout schedule.
> :


Connie--that is a great schedule/workout plan!



tigger813 said:


> Relief! I didn't ruin my loss last night! I've done 6 miles of WATP so far today and planning on 4 more! I've lost 3.8 so far this week! Yeah I'm a loser again and if today stays on track I may get my 45 pound clippie back tomorrow!
> 
> I've had my strawberry smoothie so far and about to have a WW meal. I also have my bottle of CL Lemonade ready to drink. Just finished cleaning DD2s room and getting my house back in shape. I need to work on the dining room after I eat and then I'll get in my other 4 miles! DD2 and I have to run to KMart for more school supplies that are on sale this week. Then we are going to go to DD1s BFF's house and go swimming as long as it doesn't rain anymore today.
> 
> Not sure what we'll have for supper tonight. We have a variety of things in the freezer and fridge we can eat. All I do know is that tomorrow is Chinese food and cheesecake!
> 
> Time to eat!


Tracey I've been meaning to ask you all week, is something special going on today/Friday that you all are having cheesecake? I love cheesecake!



jbm02 said:


> I'm getting a little freaked out about the half marathon I am scheduled to run in October.  I've been really struggling with my long runs (just up to 6 miles so far) and if I am having so much trouble now, what will I be like when I hit 13??!  I was trying to follow a plan but it got de-railed a little when a friend asked me to run with her for stress relief after the sudden and unexpected loss of her brother.  Of course I said yes but it threw my schedule out of whack since she does not run as fast or as long as I had been doing.  Now my pace is much slower and I am not advancing as quickly as I think I need to.  She is visiting family in Italy for a month so I am trying to catch up on what I lost.  But my dream of a sub 2:20 half is quickly fading...
> 
> I have to get back to work rolleyes1).  Have a great afternoon everyone!!


You can do it Jude! I know you can. And 2:20 is a really great time to aim for!





jenanderson said:


> I am having a pretty good day.  Went running with DH this morning.  We only did 3 miles but it was so sunny and so hot.  Then we came home and immediately did yard work.  I did the mowing and he did all the trim work.  I had to go weigh in at WW (missed my meeting while I was on vacation) and I have lost 4.6 pounds since last Tuesday's meeting!    I have a bunch of errands that I need to get done this afternoon so I had best sign off.  I will be back on later to post our COW!


Congrats on the weigh-in!



Connie96 said:


> I have a Garmin Forerunner 305 that I set on interval training for run time/rest time. It beeps at me when it's time to switch from one to the other. I do my best not to look at it at all during my run and just keep moving. (Most sports watches will do that, but I like that the Garmin also tracks my distance, speed, etc.)
> 
> I can't wait to hear what you think of your program as you get into it. *Keep in mind that even those of us to enjoy running mostly base that off of how good it felt to finish the last run. The actual running can be tough, but finishing the time or the distance you set out to finish will make you so proud you'll be looking forward to doing it again.* Good luck!!


I totally agree with the bolded part. Perfectly said. There have been many days when I have thought what the..... am I doing?!? (Insert your favorite word, cause I have probably thought them all.) But the calm that I get from the long runs is something I have not ever had before and it really carries over to my week. Priceless.



flipflopmom said:


> I had a wonderful day, despite the blasted scale.  Went to a nearby lake, sandy beach, kids water toys in the area.  AK's gymnastics camp went, rented paddle boats, canoes, etc.  Sophie and I went, and I was very blessed that my IRL BFFs that I teach with had planned to go there today.  It was the first time I had seen them since school was out.  It was great to catch up and girl talk.  Sophie had a blast with all my girls' kids.  One of them, very, very close friend, looked at me 3 times after being told the area I was in, and still didn't see me.  They described my suit, she looked and said "I see someone in that kind of suit, but it's not Taryn."  They said "YES, it is" and she ran and hugged me.  It felt great, since I didn't think I looked that different and feeling down about lack of real progress.
> 
> Ate a very healthful dinner.  That scale better be good in the am.
> 
> Might check back in later after DH goes to work!
> Taryn


Sounds like a great day Taryn!

Kathy--you are probably already there, but I home your weekend is amazing!


----------



## Connie96

Octoberbride03 said:


> So for Friday's QOTD:What is your go-to stress reliever when you've had a bad day?



I still struggle with stress eating, but if I still have my wits about me, walking or running does a great job of relieving stress. The best of the best is if I can get DD (or DH, for that matter) to sit still long enough just to cuddle with me on the couch. It's AMAZING what a really good hug can do to make the stress just evaporate.



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks for the support. I am hoping that my mom "turns it around" too. I am struggling with losing the weight for her vs. losing it for myself. Sometimes, I'm not sure who I am doing it for-if I lose weight, than she compliments me and it's like I'm losing weight to get her attention, but at the same point, the more weight I lose, the happier I am. But, am I happier because she's happier with me? It's a horrible cycle. I think in the end, I'm losing weight for myself, but it just doesn't always seem like that. I do need to remember that I'm doing this for myself. My BL friends are awesome and I couldn't do this without all of you!



I think the trick to this is to take the motivation you can from wherever you can get it BUT, not let it stop us if/when our external motivators (like moms or DHs or whoever) fail to encourage us when we think they should.



jenanderson said:


> *
> PART TWO*
> The COW seems to be a helpful motivator for some people and others find it overwhelming.  As we begin to look forward to future challenges, please share your thoughts on the COW.  I have included some ideas for you to comment about below, but you are welcome to write whatever you want about the COW.  Feel free to post your thoughts here or send me a PM.
> 
> Tell me what you like or what you don't like.  If you could change one thing about the COW what would it be?  Have you participated?  Why or why not?  What motivates you to do the COW?  Have the prizes been helpful or do they not matter?  What is the best part of the COW?  What part of the COW do you wish would go away?  Do you find it easy to understand what is expected each week?  What do you feel is most important to have as part of the COW?



Jen, you are doing such an amazing job with the COW and, it has definitely helped me. I am now much more aware of whether or not I'm getting my fruits and veggies. I always liked them and eat them when they're on my plate, but I didn't realize how often I just didn't bother putting them on the table. I have also, finally, incorporated cross-training along with running. I was perfectly content just running three days each week and blowing off workouts the other 4 days. For me, the exercise challenge has definitely been the most beneficial aspect of the COW.

I think the COW is helpful for me because I'm a pretty great instruction-follower and with the points offered, it made it feel a bit more like a game, but a game that I'm playing against myself - the more points I get, the bigger I win, regardless of how anyone else does and that's pretty great. Kinda like weight loss, in general, right? You can't "lose" as long as you keep "losing"! Pretty good deal, don't ya think?

I admit, I preferred the food/water and exercise parts of the COW more than the "feel good" challenges like "do something for yourself" and "write positive things" - I did them to some extent, but I didn't find them terribly motivating. That doesn't mean there's anything wrong with those, I just don't personally find those as "necessary" as the more physical endeavors. (I wasn't much into Pampering Week either but, again, that's just me. I know several ladies really seemed to enjoy that a lot and I think that's great.)

Oh, and yes, I did really enjoy my prize. I thought it was great!

Thanks so much for doing all of this Jen!  You've done a fantastic job and I look forward to future COWs. 



mikamah said:


> I'm down .6 so two losses in a row is good for me.  Going to go for three.  We're heading to my brothers tonight after work, and we usually eat pretty healthy there, thought six flags will be a challenge.  The other good thing is 2 night away from home means 2 night with no late night snacking which is my downfall.



Woohoo for losses two weeks in a row!! 
Eating at six flags... I ate total junk (and plenty of it) when we went last week. I would recommend trying to gather information about what is available and where it is located before you go. Everyone in my group was fine with burgers, chicken strips and pizza and, once we got hungry, we just grabbed the closest thing. I will definitely do my research before going back.



jenanderson said:


> This is great!  It is what I had to do before I saved enough for my Garmin!  You are right, it does get the job done and it is a great place to start.  I think I could still be doing just as good using the map method because I know I don't use 1/2 of the things my Garmin can really do.



Yeah, I'll have to break out the manual at some point and learn how to use mine too. I pretty much just use the interval timer and I could have got a $20 watch to do that. The truth is that DH is a gadget guy. He bought me the Forerunner 101 as a surprise when I was running a few years ago. Then I told him I wanted the 305 for my bday last year since it had the HR monitor - which I almost never use.  But, I tell you, DH is a pretty great gift giver  - especially if you enjoy electronics! 



jenanderson said:


> Still...in some ways I am also losing the weight for my DH.  It is so important to me that he likes the way I look and is proud to have me by his side.  I know that when I was heavier he did not say anything about it but I know he likes the way I look so much better now.  I don't mean to say things that make DH sound like a shallow sort of guy - he is not but things are different now that I am in better shape and skinnier.  That motivates me to keep on losing the weight because I want him to think I am a "hot momma"!



I am certain that I am losing weight for me. But, I the encouragement I get from DH is great. Him being proud of me (for my success and for him getting to "show me off") is a very nice motivator.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thanks for coaching last week Maria, and thanks for coaching this week Octoberbride.

QOTD--exercise and coming on here. Yesterday after my workout the Y attendant told me I looked very intense. By the end I fell a little better. I used to binge a lot and still sometimes do a little comfort food eating, but I try to make it replace a meal. Hence the ice cream and doritos for dinner the other night.

CC--I totally get the who am I doing this for feeling. I feel like that sometimes. Have you ever heard of the book The Four Agreements? It really helps me to deal with the Mom stuff. One of the agreements, and the hardest for me, is don't take anything personally. Hang in there.

I wanted to thank everyone for all the positive thoughts and hugs yesterday. I read everything after work, but didn't have time to post before we left for $beer and baseball. When I came home from work DS and I went to Target and had a nice talk. When we came back he shaved the beard off, and said maybe if it grows in slow I'll get used to it a little better. I told him I think he looks cute with the short hair, and I think that went a long way. We are still pretty unhappy about the car, but what can you do? He also told us last night he is ok with us coming for move in and wanted to know if we wanted to go out to dinner with a friend and her parents--who we know. I could really tell last night that he was making an effort, and not just purposely pushing our buttons. He went out after we got home, and for the first time ever, I just went to bed and didn't worry about it. That could have been because I was sleepy from the beer! I have read the stuff in my psych/social work books about this developmental stage and I get what's going on, but I just really don't like it! He's happy and healthy and doing well, and at the end of the day, that's all any parent can ask for.

I am happy to say I am down 1lb this week. I feel like the tortoise sometimes, slow and steady, but it's still coming off, so that's good. I did 10 miles on the bike today. We have the 4 mile event tomorrow, and then Sunday we're going to do our long run. Lots of exercising this weekend. 

I have a silly question, but how exactly do you maintain? I don't do WW so, I don't have points that I know I need to consume each day. I think I'm going to have to start tracking calories more regularly. And how many calories does it take to maintain. And how do I figure this out? I'm starting to get a little stressed about this as I get closer to goal. I have the losing part down, but the maintaining part is making me nervous.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> I have a silly question, but how exactly do you maintain? I don't do WW so, I don't have points that I know I need to consume each day. I think I'm going to have to start tracking calories more regularly. And how many calories does it take to maintain. And how do I figure this out? I'm starting to get a little stressed about this as I get closer to goal. I have the losing part down, but the maintaining part is making me nervous.



There are lots of websites that will calculate this for you. www.myfitnesspal.com, www.livestrong.com, www.sparkpeople.com, www.ahealthyme.com. Just change the goal from "lose 1 pound per week" (or whatever) to "maintain" and it'll crank out a number of calories for you. Now, all of these will likely give you a different number, so you'll have to make a judgment call and there may be some trial and error involved, but it should get you started.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> There are lots of websites that will calculate this for you. www.myfitnesspal.com, www.livestrong.com, www.sparkpeople.com, www.ahealthyme.com. Just change the goal from "lose 1 pound per week" (or whatever) to "maintain" and it'll crank out a number of calories for you. Now, all of these will likely give you a different number, so you'll have to make a judgment call and there may be some trial and error involved, but it should get you started.


Thanks! I should have thought of sparkpeople. At least I will have a place to start from!


----------



## carmiedog

Wednesday QOTD: What is your most treasured Disney souvenir? Do you have plans to acquire something else the next time you go?

Easy. My children's first Mickey ears. Otherwise, we're not souvenir people.

Friday QOTD: What is your go-to stress reliever when you've had a bad day?

Usually the internet. Not very creative, but it's my "chill time." It USED to be food and internet.  (When I do read, it's usually Nora Roberts, too. But I'm impatient and after getting halfway through, I just skim through to the end.)


----------



## tigger813

Rose- It's national Cheesecake Day! DD1 loves cheesecake! If you have a cheesecake factory near you you can get cheesecake for 1/2 price today. We have 3 different kinds in the fridge downstairs. Can't wait to eat it!


----------



## brinalyn530

Thanks to Maria and Maureen for being our coaches! And thanks to Dona for letting us pamper ourselves last week!

Friday's QOTD:What is your go-to stress reliever when you've had a bad day?
Well, from now on its going to be Punch Out on the Wii  my arms and obliques are still sore from Wednesday! And it was so much fun I didnt even notice that I had been playing for over 40 minutes! 

A group of us from work went bowling last night so I was out way past my bedtime, overslept this morning and forgot all about weigh in! But I had more fun last night than Ive had in a while, so it was worth it. I also had three beers, which was two too many, and I could probably use the extra 24 hours to get those out of my system! Ill be sure to weigh in first thing tomorrow morning.

Thanks to everyone for their input on the C25K programs and running in general. Im going to try to start tomorrow; the only question is whether DS will scooter with me, or if I have to drop him off with my parents so I can go by myself. Im going to try to check out the fitness center in town tomorrow too  I noticed the other day that they have a martial arts program as well as a childrens program, but there werent many details on the signs in the windows, so I have to go in to see what its about. I was thisclose to buying my rowing machine last weekend, but with everything that happened at work last week and so many things coming up in the next few months (DMoms birthday, DMom and DDads anniversary, DSs birthday, back to school clothes, tattoo, possible weekend getaway to FL , and then Christmas! ), I decided against it. Im going to keep that money in savings for a while and maybe revisit the rowing machine after Christmas if everything goes well. So, if the gym is reasonable and has stuff to keep DS occupied, I may be taking some classes there to shake up my routine. That, the Punch Out, Jillian, and the C25K should whip me into shape pretty efficiently I imagine . I also started reading Eat Clean Diet Recharged by Tosca Reno a few days ago. Im only a couple pages in, but I think a lot of it is going to be stuff I already know. The thing is, even if I already know it, if Im reading about it consistently Im more likely to do it. I guess its like the reverse of out of sight, out of mind ?

CC    Hugs to you for everything with your mom. I can totally understand not being sure who youre doing this for, and Connie hit it right on the head when she said to take the motivation where you can get it, but also be aware if the external motivators start dragging you down.  

Well, I better get some things done here today. Ill try to check in again before I leave work, but if not  have a great weekend everyone!

Bree


----------



## Zoesmama03

Oh yahy! Weighed in down another pound. I didn't workout yesterday.  Well not in the planned traditional sense but I did get a good workout completely cleaning my bedroom, a good spring clean.  Its all organized.  I'm getting into feng shui a little bit so trying to get "streamlined" as its called. It was tough work and took me about 5 hours with short breaks here and there.  I even did the closet.   I got some work left in the closet but its cosmetic(color ordering my clothing) in most senses but for feng shui it can be important. 

So anyway that is why I didn't stop in yesterday.  I was hardly on the computer between reading and then overhauling my bedroom and reading some more.  Its an interesting book(The Feng Shui of Abundance by Suzan Hilton) and I figure something new couldn't hurt the same old things aren't getting me anywhere.   I got plans for my desk and the bathroom next.  Well doing what I can with what I have and can do as far as tiding it up and throwing out stuff I don't love or use.  There are so many things I'd like to do but they will have to come in time. 

My most treasured souvenirs are tough.  I don't buy a lot when I got but probably my "treasured" are my cast member watches.  I have a Jiminy Cricket one and a Mickey Minnie Christmas one.  And dd has her Mickey ears one was her first hair cut ones but those got missplaced in moving a long while back.  SAD!   She still has her ears with her name that her papa bought.  I had an antenna ball I really loved but it disappeared or something.  I took it off for Christmas and put up another one and it hasn't been in my glove box.  I think dd played with it and I haven't seen it in awhile.  It wasn't special just I had it for a long time.  It was easy to spot my car in parking lots because it was unique.  I do have some things I plan to get on my next trip to WDW(at Epcot and Animal Kingdom). I want to find something special for dd and I want to get 2-3 ornaments for our Christmas tree.  As well as a wooden giraffe and something in China though I'm not quite sure yet.  Whatever catches my eye I suppose. 

AS for the stress question. I'm not sure.  I suppose it varies.  Sometimes I turn to food but I try to go to music and exercise.  When I am angry I clean, always have and sometimes it comes out in stress so sometimes I clean to destress. 

Joannel,  FWB stands for fort walton beach?? I've been there beautiful area.  Lots of traveling there lately. Have a safe trip.  I know how crazy traffic is in San Antonio(well all of Texas really LOL).

Dona,
I love the ornaments.  I haven't really ever bought anything though.  I have always had this mentality that I'll be back so I can wait but it leaves out little memory building.

Connie,
Great workout plan. 

Tracey,
WOW that is a lot of miles in with WATP.  Way to go!  2 lbs gone is your reward.

Maria,
Yeah vanquish, befriend same difference.   Yes it is a tragedy but at least we have Star Trek on Blu Ray and most of the Heroes seasons.   I think he will have no trouble find great gigs in the near future.    Cheetos are good around me unless they are flaming hot.  DD can have a bag of cheeto puffs or plane crunchy ones even and I won't touch em.  

Taryn,
Sorry about the 3 lbs.  It will even out just keep doing what you are doing and try to squeeze in some extras here and there.  

Pinkle,
Sorry about your dad.  Praying for a easy recovery. 

Cclovesdis,
Its the bladder that wakes me up too.  Especially since I've been on crazy sporadaic sleep patterns that mess with my daily bp med(with water pill ingredient) and that can have me up in the night with a full bladder.  The water pill is new for me.  I was on the same med for years without it finally my new Dr. got active and decided to mix it up and finally it was down in good range but that darn water pill ingredient is annoying. 

Rose,

I'm in the 1 lb club this week.  Its okay by me.  Any shedding is good to me. 1 lb is in the perfect range thats how we make it permanent 1-2 lbs at a time. 

Bree,
You reminded me of my other stress reliever.  DRUMS I love to pound them on Band Hero on my brothers PS3.  Its fun and I usually feel energized after yet somehow worn out.  Weird how it works like that.  An active distress activities help keep us away from food.   I'm waiting on that book from my library.  I'm also trying to get to vegan with a good portion of day being as raw as possible which will fall in line with eating clean I think. 

Okay hope I don't lose this post.  I'll copy it just in case. hehe  I can't get used to the multi quote way as I get lost in what was said by the person or a "quote" they used.  This way works too, with just opening the reply in a new window and replying as I read then copying to protect my post.


----------



## tigger813

Didn't do any extra WATP! Calves are very sore tonight! Half way through my second drink and I REALLY enjoyed my Chinese food! Cheesecake is coming up soon!

Time for some Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets in Blu-Ray!! Came with our Lego HP game! 

Tomorrow I'll take DD2 to a kindergarten get together at the school playground in the morning and then we have a baby shower in the evening! Sunday is the meeting with our new minister at church. I have to make brownies in the morning for that.

Have a great night!


----------



## mikamah

Just a quick hello.  Michael's in the shower washing off all the dirt from a wonderful day at camp, and then we'll hit the road.  I'm hoping we miss most of the traffic if we leave around 6:30.  I didn't get out of work early enough to run so I'll run in the morning, maybe with my brother.  I am going to watch what i eat at six flags.  My brother is a vegetarian, so we may actually pack a picnic and bring it with us.  Plus, the exciting news, I got my packet from Disney for our trip!!!!!  So excited, but can't let it show and ruin the surprise.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Thanks everybody for the warm welcome.  I just need 1 day to go right from start to finish and then I can be back to my usual self.  Unfortunately, today is not that day

Went for my morning break at work and opened my lunch cooler to find my water bottle had dumped out every last bit of water. All 24oz into the cooler.   And I STILL have no idea how it did it. no obvious cracks, holes, etc. Go figure.  
After work called Dh per usual and asked what time he was getting done.  He was at the dealer's getting the brakes fixed. Told me he was going to do it tomorrow, nope. Did it today.  Thought we needed new brake pads or whatever,  we now have brand spanking new front brakes and the back brakes have been cleaned and adjusted etc.  He got there just before 10am and we got the car back at 4:30 this afternoon. Works beautifully now. I didn't want to wait at Target while he was there so since it was just down the road i got a co-worker to drop me off after her shift was done. 

Other than work no exercise for me today so far.  May or may not get an abs workout in before bed.  We shall see.






cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, if anyone checks the time of the posts, you will guess correctly that I cannot sleep. I slept through the night, which is a huge improvement over earlier in the week, but once I woke up (I love you bladder), I was up. Oh well, more time to Dis. I tried to read yesterday, but I had lots on my plate. I am hoping that the "poof" fairy I am beginning to see frequently has something better to do because I owe lots of thank yous for all the support yesterday.
> 
> Yesterday was a much better day. I slept well Wed. night and was able to wake up yesterday and exercise. I achieved my goal of 30 minutes. It was tough, I have to say. I felt better, but I wasn't ready to run in place. I only did two Basic Runs (Short) on the Wii Fit+. I can't complain too much as I did burn over 100 calories.
> 
> I am hoping for a great day today. I will weigh-in in about an hour, when I usually weigh-in. I am not expecting a loss, although I am hoping to have went down slightly from yesterday. If I end this challenge where I started, I will be very, very happy.
> 
> It looks like I'll be starting Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet on Saturday. I am still considering modifying slightly. I know I do better when I have dairy, so I might have a glass of milk every morning after I exercise. My theory is that I burn enough calories to burn off the milk, but I'm still thinking about it.
> 
> Have a great day today everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support. I am hoping that my mom "turns it around" too. I am struggling with losing the weight for her vs. losing it for myself. Sometimes, I'm not sure who I am doing it for-if I lose weight, than she compliments me and it's like I'm losing weight to get her attention, but at the same point, the more weight I lose, the happier I am. But, am I happier because she's happier with me? It's a horrible cycle. I think in the end, I'm losing weight for myself, but it just doesn't always seem like that. I do need to remember that I'm doing this for myself. My BL friends are awesome and I couldn't do this without all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am feeling much better this morning and yesterday, better, but not 100%. I worked out, but not as intensely as I would have liked. Like I said, 100 calories burned is 100 calories burned.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Maria! Reading this thread is definitely helping. I have a laptop and I usually use it in bed. I never eat in bed. Great point! As for mom, well she is my mom. I hope things clear up between us. Regardless, I have my BL friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Thanks for coaching this week! Thanks to Maria for coaching last week! Thanks to Dona for running the COW this past week. I love pamper weeks!
> 
> QOTD: Unfortunately, a lot of the time, it is eating. I am working on changing that. I will be posting more, for one. I'll also be reading books/magazines more and doing active things, like going to the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day and a good weigh-in. Dare I say it? The "poof" fairy is MIA. Too bad!
> 
> CC




Oh man, I hate it when the bladder wakes me up and then I can't get back to sleep.  That's usually just during A.F.  but every now and again its not. 

Good job on getting back into working out.  Just making the effort to get back on routine is an accomplishment itself

As for the eating I can relate to that.  Sometimes I still need comfort foods during a really stressful time. Just remember that this is a process, and once you find the thing that clicks for you in replacing the stress eating you'll do A LOT less of it. 


mikamah said:


> Welcome Octoberbride and thank you for coaching this week. You will do just fine as coach, and it's always a good time around here.
> 
> If I remember correctly, last years summer challenge had really slowed down and it's so nice to see so many people not giving in to the crazy summer schedules and sticking this challenge out.  I myself gained 13 pounds over last summer, so even though it's small, I've lost 3 pounds so far, so I'm happy. I'm down .6 so two losses in a row is good for me.  Going to go for three.  We're heading to my brothers tonight after work, and we usually eat pretty healthy there, thought six flags will be a challenge.  The other good thing is 2 night away from home means 2 night with no late night snacking which is my downfall.
> My stress reliever is coming here to dis, and if it's been a bad day at work and i have time before I get my son I will go for a run/walk and that defininitely can bring the day from bad to good.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!!



I'd love to call the DIS my stress reliever, it doesn't always work that way though  I'm really glad so many of us are sticking through this challenge. Its been a great place for me to come and know there are a lot of us with the same goals



jenanderson said:


> The scale might not have been showing you the number you wanted but what a great feeling it must have been to have your friend not recognize you!  You should feel so great about that.  I try to remember when the scale does not have the number I want that the way I look is what I want and that is just as important.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coaching Maria!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the printed photo mugs idea!  I always seem to buy a WDW mug (sometimes it is just the resort refillable soda mug).  I think it would be cool to have photo mugs where I can watch the change in the kids as they "grow up" at Disney!
> 
> Have a great weekend....it sounds like a fun time!
> 
> 
> 
> This is great!  It is what I had to do before I saved enough for my Garmin!  You are right, it does get the job done and it is a great place to start.  I think I could still be doing just as good using the map method because I know I don't use 1/2 of the things my Garmin can really do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week!  As for being new to coaching...you will do fine!  I felt the same thing the first time I coached but was surprised at how easy it was - time consuming in some ways but still easy.  I always appreciate all the coaches out there for taking time out of their busy lives to help us through a week!
> 
> 
> 
> CC - I get you about wondering who you are trying to lose the weight for.  I know that I working hard for me and that it is me who will benefit by being healthier.  Still...in some ways I am also losing the weight for my DH.  It is so important to me that he likes the way I look and is proud to have me by his side.  I know that when I was heavier he did not say anything about it but I know he likes the way I look so much better now.  I don't mean to say things that make DH sound like a shallow sort of guy - he is not but things are different now that I am in better shape and skinnier.  That motivates me to keep on losing the weight because I want him to think I am a "hot momma"!     So what I am trying to really say here is that I am sure you are losing the weight for yourself but I am also sure that there is a big emotional pay off to you with your mom when you lose the weight as well.  It is a hard cycle - as long as you know that it is for you in the long run you are all good.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the 2 pounds Tracey!  I know you wanted to get to 45 pounds but I am so impressed with how great you do each week!
> 
> Alright folks...time to go weigh in.  DH is now up and I can get into my bathroom without disturbing anyone.
> 
> Back in a bit - Jen



Thanks Jen

It really doesn't seem hard at all coaching like this. I think my biggest challenge will be how not to turn every post into a novel. Course I have that challenge already



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Lately when I'm stressed I try and go out and take a walk with my Ipod on! I have also been consistently listening to the podcast for the last month which helps me. I think about my upcoming trip and think about my happy place. Another strange thing I do is clean the kitchen and listen to an audiobook. I'm currently listening to Anne of Avonlea though I have several others I have downloaded lately also ready to listen to.
> 
> DD2 and I are at the spa. DD2 is standing at the door watching a parade of geese walk by! We have a ton of them here and sometimes they block the sidewalk. I had to come in one morning walking between them. Good thing they weren't in attack mode!
> 
> Getting a pedicure when my co-worker gets here. I'm way over due for one! Then it's off to watch DD1s theater performance!
> 
> I'm so excited for my Chinese food, cheesecake and drink tonight. I'm eating lite all day today. I just had a special k bar and my BL Protein water. Having a WW meal for lunch and I'll probably have another special k bar later. I'm going to try and not eat much at the little party after the theater performance. Really saving up for tonight! I've also got my water and CL packets!



Boy cheesecake  Everybody's putting me in the mood for some I hear you on the walking.  Ever since we got Onslow, its reminded me just much I missed it before he got here.  I take him for walks and talk about EVERYTHING.  Its a nice way to relax. 

And I love the story about the geese.  We have geese crossing the roads all the time here. Its hysterical.



brinalyn530 said:


> Thanks to Maria and Maureen for being our coaches! And thanks to Dona for letting us pamper ourselves last week!
> 
> Friday's QOTD:What is your go-to stress reliever when you've had a bad day?
> Well, from now on its going to be Punch Out on the Wii  my arms and obliques are still sore from Wednesday! And it was so much fun I didnt even notice that I had been playing for over 40 minutes!
> 
> A group of us from work went bowling last night so I was out way past my bedtime, overslept this morning and forgot all about weigh in! But I had more fun last night than Ive had in a while, so it was worth it. I also had three beers, which was two too many, and I could probably use the extra 24 hours to get those out of my system! Ill be sure to weigh in first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their input on the C25K programs and running in general. Im going to try to start tomorrow; the only question is whether DS will scooter with me, or if I have to drop him off with my parents so I can go by myself. Im going to try to check out the fitness center in town tomorrow too  I noticed the other day that they have a martial arts program as well as a childrens program, but there werent many details on the signs in the windows, so I have to go in to see what its about. I was thisclose to buying my rowing machine last weekend, but with everything that happened at work last week and so many things coming up in the next few months (DMoms birthday, DMom and DDads anniversary, DSs birthday, back to school clothes, tattoo, possible weekend getaway to FL , and then Christmas! ), I decided against it. Im going to keep that money in savings for a while and maybe revisit the rowing machine after Christmas if everything goes well. So, if the gym is reasonable and has stuff to keep DS occupied, I may be taking some classes there to shake up my routine. That, the Punch Out, Jillian, and the C25K should whip me into shape pretty efficiently I imagine . I also started reading Eat Clean Diet Recharged by Tosca Reno a few days ago. Im only a couple pages in, but I think a lot of it is going to be stuff I already know. The thing is, even if I already know it, if Im reading about it consistently Im more likely to do it. I guess its like the reverse of out of sight, out of mind ?
> 
> CC    Hugs to you for everything with your mom. I can totally understand not being sure who youre doing this for, and Connie hit it right on the head when she said to take the motivation where you can get it, but also be aware if the external motivators start dragging you down.
> 
> Well, I better get some things done here today. Ill try to check in again before I leave work, but if not  have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Bree



I think the best stress relievers are the ones where we're having fun and don't even realize just how long we're going with them.  And  on the bowling. I used to be in 2 leagues but haven't done any since I got married and moved down here.  Sometimes I really miss it.  I kept my balls and shoes if I ever do get back into it. Maybe someday.

Good luck with starting the C25k program. I don't do that 1 but seems like everyone else does



Zoesmama03 said:


> Oh yahy! Weighed in down another pound. I didn't workout yesterday.  Well not in the planned traditional sense but I did get a good workout completely cleaning my bedroom, a good spring clean.  Its all organized.  I'm getting into feng shui a little bit so trying to get "streamlined" as its called. It was tough work and took me about 5 hours with short breaks here and there.  I even did the closet.   I got some work left in the closet but its cosmetic(color ordering my clothing) in most senses but for feng shui it can be important.
> 
> So anyway that is why I didn't stop in yesterday.  I was hardly on the computer between reading and then overhauling my bedroom and reading some more.  Its an interesting book(The Feng Shui of Abundance by Suzan Hilton) and I figure something new couldn't hurt the same old things aren't getting me anywhere.   I got plans for my desk and the bathroom next.  Well doing what I can with what I have and can do as far as tiding it up and throwing out stuff I don't love or use.  There are so many things I'd like to do but they will have to come in time.
> 
> My most treasured souvenirs are tough.  I don't buy a lot when I got but probably my "treasured" are my cast member watches.  I have a Jiminy Cricket one and a Mickey Minnie Christmas one.  And dd has her Mickey ears one was her first hair cut ones but those got missplaced in moving a long while back.  SAD!   She still has her ears with her name that her papa bought.  I had an antenna ball I really loved but it disappeared or something.  I took it off for Christmas and put up another one and it hasn't been in my glove box.  I think dd played with it and I haven't seen it in awhile.  It wasn't special just I had it for a long time.  It was easy to spot my car in parking lots because it was unique.  I do have some things I plan to get on my next trip to WDW(at Epcot and Animal Kingdom). I want to find something special for dd and I want to get 2-3 ornaments for our Christmas tree.  As well as a wooden giraffe and something in China though I'm not quite sure yet.  Whatever catches my eye I suppose.
> 
> AS for the stress question. I'm not sure.  I suppose it varies.  Sometimes I turn to food but I try to go to music and exercise.  When I am angry I clean, always have and sometimes it comes out in stress so sometimes I clean to destress.
> 
> I'm in the 1 lb club this week.  Its okay by me.  Any shedding is good to me. 1 lb is in the perfect range thats how we make it permanent 1-2 lbs at a time.
> 
> Bree,
> You reminded me of my other stress reliever.  DRUMS I love to pound them on Band Hero on my brothers PS3.  Its fun and I usually feel energized after yet somehow worn out.  Weird how it works like that.  An active distress activities help keep us away from food.   I'm waiting on that book from my library.  I'm also trying to get to vegan with a good portion of day being as raw as possible which will fall in line with eating clean I think.
> 
> Okay hope I don't lose this post.  I'll copy it just in case. hehe  I can't get used to the multi quote way as I get lost in what was said by the person or a "quote" they used.  This way works too, with just opening the reply in a new window and replying as I read then copying to protect my post.



I love it when I get in a cleaning mode and can really work it to getting most of what I need done done!  I think its a great way to burn calories and use some different muscles than what we do in our usual workouts. 

I'm almost always in the 1lb. club.  Just seems harder to lose more than that these days in a week.  Of course that makes it easier to have that lb. creep back up on me too.  Well i know after it comes back once or twice it'll stay gone. At least until Flo drops in for her visit

OK, Off to supper now. BBL with the QOTD for tomorrow.

Have fun everybody


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Octoberbride03 said:


> So for Friday's QOTD:What is your go-to stress reliever when you've had a bad day?




Now I'm going to shock you all. When I've had a bad day I come home, crawl into bed, turn on the tv, and lose myself in "General Hospital". No matter how bad my day has been, no one has stolen my baby, tried to shoot me, paid someone to sleep with my dh to get back at me, the list goes on and on...I can yell at the characters when they do something stupid, cheer when they get what's coming to them, or just laugh at the  If GH doesn't do it, I segue into "The Daily Show/Colbert Report". A good laugh also does wonders! 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Worfiedoodles said:


> Now I'm going to shock you all. When I've had a bad day I come home, crawl into bed, turn on the tv, and lose myself in "General Hospital". No matter how bad my day has been, no one has stolen my baby, tried to shoot me, paid someone to sleep with my dh to get back at me, the list goes on and on...I can yell at the characters when they do something stupid, cheer when they get what's coming to them, or just laugh at the  If GH doesn't do it, I segue into "The Daily Show/Colbert Report". A good laugh also does wonders!
> 
> Maria



You should try Big Bang Theory! That's hilarious too! DH and I are trying to catch up on Glee before John Stamos joins the cast! I LOVE HIM! I remember him when he was Blackie on GH! I watch Y&R now! I record it and FF through the parts I don't care about!


----------



## pinkle

QOTD...what do you do to relieve stress???
I would normally say eat, but I am trying to change my ways now I try to go for a walk or just surf the net to keep my mind busy! 
I am finally down 2 pounds...it took a few weeks for the scale to start budging,  I hope this will keep up.
7lbs to meet goal!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD- Stress Reliever for me has been running.  I run without any music and just let my mind roam.  By the time I am finished I feel so much better.  I also use the disboards as my break from reality.

I am now taking a vow!!!!!

I will wake up tomorrow and be back on plan.  Journaling, counting points, not eating more that the points that I have, running 3-4x/week, exercising for 25 min on non-run days, and drinking 6-8 glasses of water.

There I said it so now I know you all will hold me to it.  I have slacked off big time this week. First week in awhile that I totally lost focus.  I need to make it my last for awhile.  I have come to far to let it all come back.

Thanks for listening.  You all have been such a great support for me

Jen- I love the COW and have slacked off for a few weeks with reporting.  I think I forget to write down my points and then I dont remember what I did each day.  I dont think you need to change anything.  I love both parts.  The prizes are very motivating and are so nice for you to put that together.  You do an amazing job.  I know for me they help to keep me focused.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Worfie:  You don't shock me at all. But I love it.  If I had a tv in my bedroom I'd go to bed with Burn Notice playing every night.  Its always nice to know they have it worse than we do

YAY pinkle for the 2lb loss   Your goal is within easy reach.  

OK everybody!!!!  

We have been assigned homework from mommyof2pirates.  We have to keep on her about the journaling, and the exercise plan.  If she goes off plan please feel free to invade her house.  We will keep you on track, we promise

Jen:  I told myself i was going to do the COW every week, and of course I have yet to actually do it.  I don't think there is 1 thing you should change about it. I just have to sit myself down and keep track of myself, which I've been letting fly out the window.  So i resolve this week as coach to keep track and participate in the COW all the way around

Oh this was good. I followed somebody's suggestion about replying in a new window, this worked out nicely.  I think I'll keep doing this all week.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Time for the QOTD for tomorrow:

I'm in a fantasy mood, so we'll be daydreaming for this 1.If you could wear anything at all(DIS friendly of course what would it be?  Describe your dream outfit in as much detail as possible. It doesn't need to fit you in real life, only in your head. And if your outfit serves a specific purpose what is it? 

I'm still playing with my particular outfit so I will answer tomorrow afternoon. i can't wait to see what you all come up with.  

Have a great night and don't forget to report in weights to LuvBaloo and COW points to jenanderson.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Octoberbride03 said:


> Time for the QOTD for tomorrow:
> 
> I'm in a fantasy mood, so we'll be daydreaming for this 1.If you could wear anything at all(DIS friendly of course what would it be?  Describe your dream outfit in as much detail as possible. It doesn't need to fit you in real life, only in your head. And if your outfit serves a specific purpose what is it?
> 
> I'm still playing with my particular outfit so I will answer tomorrow afternoon. i can't wait to see what you all come up with.
> 
> Have a great night and don't forget to report in weights to LuvBaloo and COW points to jenanderson.



Oh, I like this question. If I could wear anything at all, I would want to be able to fit back into this purple shiny semi-formal dress from college, from when I "thought I was fat." Honestly I don't know why I moved it from state to state over the years, because I know I'll never wear it again, but I loved that dress and it was so 80's tacky--shiny, flared skirt, real tight everywhere else. I wore it to a semi-formal at the Naval Academy with DH, and honestly, I think we had more fun that night than we did at our wedding. I've tried it on a couple of times, but I think my ribs have gotten bigger. Can your ribs get bigger? 

Mommyof2pirates--You can do it!

Maria--love how you stress relieve!

I really should probably go to bed, but DS has a friend over and we're not used to noise in our house anymore. We have the 4 mile race in the morning. I'm a little nervous, not of the run, but because it's associated with work. My stomach is not feeling great, so hoping that goes away overnight. I played with some of the calculators to see how many calories you need to maintain, and I am going to have to track for a while I think. I'm glad I have decided to maintain starting September 4th (my b-day and our first 1/2 this fall) because I have started playing games in my head about maybe going or a little lower, or losing a few more, etc. I think if nothing else, I need a month or so to get used to living in this body. I still have a very distorted body image. 

Hope everyoned has a great evening. I think it's time to call it a night.


----------



## Connie96

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am now taking a vow!!!!!
> 
> I will wake up tomorrow and be back on plan.  Journaling, counting points, not eating more that the points that I have, running 3-4x/week, exercising for 25 min on non-run days, and drinking 6-8 glasses of water.
> 
> There I said it so now I know you all will hold me to it.



Alright, Lindsay! Sounds like you've got a great week ahead of you. 



Octoberbride03 said:


> Jen:  I told myself i was going to do the COW every week, and of course I have yet to actually do it.  I don't think there is 1 thing you should change about it. I just have to sit myself down and keep track of myself, which I've been letting fly out the window.  So i resolve this week as coach to keep track and participate in the COW all the way around



This may seem a little nuts, but I actually start myself with 28 points and only count the points I lose. For the most part, I've only lost 2 or 3 a week. It's easier to remember 3 points rather than 25. That might not work for anyone else, but it works for me.



Octoberbride03 said:


> I'm in a fantasy mood, so we'll be daydreaming for this 1.If you could wear anything at all(DIS friendly of course what would it be?  Describe your dream outfit in as much detail as possible. It doesn't need to fit you in real life, only in your head. And if your outfit serves a specific purpose what is it?



I can't really think of anything in particular. I guess I'm just looking forward to being fit enough to have a wider range of styles and colors that I'm willing to be seen in. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I really should probably go to bed, but DS has a friend over and we're not used to noise in our house anymore. We have the 4 mile race in the morning. I'm a little nervous, not of the run, but because it's associated with work. My stomach is not feeling great, so hoping that goes away overnight. I played with some of the calculators to see how many calories you need to maintain, and I am going to have to track for a while I think. I'm glad I have decided to maintain starting September 4th (my b-day and our first 1/2 this fall) because I have started playing games in my head about maybe going or a little lower, or losing a few more, etc. I think if nothing else, I need a month or so to get used to living in this body. I still have a very distorted body image.



I still have about 12 pounds to go before I hit my goal weight, but I've wondered how I will move into maintenance. I think my plan will be to transition slowly by doing 3 maintenance days and 4 losing days each week. I may even begin this process when I still have a couple pounds to go. I'm just really afraid of losing control when the pressure of reaching a goal is gone. I haven't been at my goal weight since college. I don't even know what that looks like anymore - but I am anxious to find out. 

Y'all have a great evening!


----------



## pjlla

Good morning friends!  Just a quick fly-by for me.... we are leaving for our special family "Newcation" very shortly.

Sorry I haven't had time to chat much this week. Between vacation prep and two swim meets for DD, it has been crazy.  Plus, of course, Murphy's Law came into full effect.... as soon as you are busy, things start going wrong.  Broken toilets, blown circuits for no apparent reason, washing machine issues, busted garage door springs..... NUTS!

But we are packed and mostly loaded and ready to go!  

I am happy to report that I am starting this vacation just 1.3 pounds up from my late June all-time low... so I am feeling good! Finally most of that stupid July 4th weight is gone!  I can't believe it took all month!  But it is GREAT motivation to eat better this week and not have to spend August losing this vacation's gain!!

I did find out that we will have wireless at the cottage (a new addition from previous years), so I will have the opportunity to hop on and say hi!  I am not bringing my laptop, but the other three members of my household are...., so I can "borrow" as needed.

I might have a few more minutes this morning before it is time to go (I am up and dressed and ready to roll, but DD and DH are moving much slower), so I will try to play catch up with the QOTD if I can.

Have a super week!................P


----------



## pjlla

Octoberbride03 said:


> Time for the QOTD for tomorrow:
> 
> I'm in a fantasy mood, so we'll be daydreaming for this 1.If you could wear anything at all(DIS friendly of course what would it be?  Describe your dream outfit in as much detail as possible. It doesn't need to fit you in real life, only in your head. And if your outfit serves a specific purpose what is it?



Well... a "younger" swimsuit would be nice. I like the skirted suit I buy from Land's End, but something a bit "sexier" would be nice.  But short of a tummy tuck, this belly will NEVER be suitable to be seen in public again!



jenanderson said:


> Pamela - I think it was you who was commenting that you would like to go to the Black Hills and Badlands...if you ever get the chance, DO IT!  It was so beautiful.  If you want to see my photos and you have a FB account, let me know...I have most of our photos uploaded to FB already.
> 
> Alright, time to have some breakfast!  Haven't had my oatmeal in a while so I am actually looking forward to it.
> Later -
> Jen



Yup, it was me....I try to PM you later this week and we can exchange FB names.



flipflopmom said:


> Okay - Brain SPARK.  Just decided I want to use Disney decor in my classroom this year.  I have about a week to pull this together.  No die cut machines. Wish I had a cricut and use the Mickey head... May beg paint sample Mickey Heads from Home Depot.   Any wonderful ideas?
> 
> I've got some boxes from the Mickey's Surprise I had from the WDW florist last year, I could use those.  Black, red, yellow.  Thanks to 2 years of Deluxe dining, I have 8 Mickey Mugs, could use one or two for pencils.  Black, red, yellow in the room.
> 
> Focusing on building vocabulary, so I am going to do a Magical Words wall, use a picture of the castle, and maybe Tink and wand to decorate that....
> 
> Gotta go dig through all the stuff I never throw away from trips.  Gotta be something I could use.
> 
> Thought about a sign on the door that says "The Most Magical Place at SES".  Could write their names on stars....
> 
> WOAH>  Got really OT there.  SORRY!!!



I have a Cricut and the Mickey font cartridge.  I would be happy to cut some stuff for you!!  Let me know what you want and I will do it when I get back from vacation.



Rose&Mike said:


> Back from lunch with my friend. I had the Greek salad at Panera, only ate half and had one small thing of dressing on the side. I should be straightening my house, but I'm contemplating a nap. DS made it through security and is waiting on his first flight. We're having t-storms today, so I hope he doesn't get stuck somewhere or that Mike and I don't end up in traffic. The drive takes about 90 min so we'll leave when Mike gets home.
> 
> Eating wise, the next two weeks will be a challenge. I know we'll have stuff in the house that we don't normally have and I know we'll eat out more. I am just going to do the best I can, and enjoy this visit. We were going to fly DS back, but we might just eat the ticket and drive him. Mike and I could use a day or two out of town, and I'm a little sad that I never saw the apartment that DS lived in this summer. I know I'll see his new apartment later this fall, but I am wanting to do the Mom thing and help him move in. Hopefully he will cooperate.
> 
> What a differnence a year makes. I was pretty close to a basket case this time last year--before he went away to college. Here's what has changed in a year:
> 1. Went from SAHM to working girl.
> 2. Went from couch potato to a runner
> 3. Went from junk food eating caffeine a holic, terrible eater to full vegetarian, no soda, no artificial sweeteners, pretty healthy over all eater
> 4. Lost 36.8 pounds and went from hating to have my picture taken to really not minding too much.
> 5. Went from the biggest worrier on the planet, to just worry a little too much on occasion. And I must say not worrying so much is kind of nice. I credit this to the exercise and the no caffeine.
> 6. Made a bunch of really nice new friends along the way.
> 
> I'm a little weepy. I'm always like this before we see DS. I don't know why. I think I just realize how much I miss him and get excited about seeing him again.
> 
> Ok, enought reflection on my part. If I don't get back on today, have a great evening.



You have made AMAZING changes in just a year!  I didn't realize you made such strides in so short a time!  I'm amazed!



Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: What is your most treasured Disney souvenir? Do you have plans to acquire something else the next time you go?
> 
> Maria



My photos and the scrapbooks I create with them are by FAR my favorite souvenirs.



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I did 5.28 on the elliptical this morning and I'm getting ready to leave for work in a few. I'm glad I posted the list about all the positive changes over the past year, because last night blew chunks and I need to remind myself of good things! We drove through 3 major t-storms going to get Ds. His plane was late. Then he got off the plane and we didn't recognize him. He completely shaved his head (his hair is about an 1/8 of an inch long and grew a beard, and got a lot of amusement out of the fact that we didn't recognize him when he got off the plane. I hate surprises, and for some reason it just pushed me over the edge yesterday. I know it's his hair, and really I don't care, but I just feel like we are so extraneous, and unneccesary. And I guess we are. Oh, and I can't start crying again or I won't be able to go to work. So the drive home was not fun. He told us he really doesn't want or need us to come for move-in and then he told us he left his car full of stuff parked at their apartment. Crammed full. We asked him over and over not to do this. If it gets broken into and all his stuff stolen I am not replacing stuff. This is going to be one life lesson I'm making him learn the hard way. I really do realize that all of this is really trivial, but for the life of me I cannot figure out why it's upsetting me so much. I just feel used and put out to pasture. Unneeded.
> 
> Then to top it off, I ate horribly--doritos and ice cream for dinner and a beer. Despite all that, I think I probably did not get enough calories yesterday. It's going to be a very long two weeks. The good news is tonight is $beer night at the stadium and I am really looking forward to it! Ok off to work. Have a good day!



It is just hard for us to see our kids change... whether it is just normal "growing up" or big physical changes that we don't expect, like a new haircut.  And, of course, we want them to always want them to make the "right" decisions and the "smart" choices and when they don't we feel like we failed in our teaching.  But it is just another life lesson for them... no matter how it turns out.  And another lesson for us... we did our very best for our baby birds and now they need to fly on their own.  Glad you were able to talk about and hopefully you are feeling better now.  Have a $ for me!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Thank you everyone for a wonderful week! I've enjoyed being your coach, and I hope everyone had a good week, and we are all looking forward to a relaxing weekend!
> 
> I made a *Pamela*-inspired dessert tonight. I used a 1/2 c. dessert dish, and layered chocolate vitamuffin (cut in two, lengthwise), then sugar-free chocolate pudding, and repeated. I wish I would have had a strawberry layer, I'll try it that way this weekend. It's a mini trifle, and with a points value of 2, a bargain for WW!
> 
> Maria



Great minds think alike!  I almost made myself a mini Vitamuffin trifle when we had DH's birthday cake... but I decided instead to splurge on the real thing.  But I wrote the idea down in my food journal to keep handy for another day.  Glad it worked out!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> So for Friday's QOTD:What is your go-to stress reliever when you've had a bad day?
> 
> So here's hoping everybody has a great friday and good weigh-ins for the morning.  And I'll see y'all tomorrow afternoon



Well... if it is "anger" stress, I usually clean.  Frustration and anger make me a cleaning nut!  But just normal stress... a cup of hot drink (my own latte/cocoa/coffee creation), snuggle up in bed with a book (and maybe full control of the remote for a change!),  and I'm feeling better.





tigger813 said:


> Rose- It's national Cheesecake Day! DD1 loves cheesecake! If you have a cheesecake factory near you you can get cheesecake for 1/2 price today. We have 3 different kinds in the fridge downstairs. Can't wait to eat it!



Wow.... am I glad I didn't see this until today!  Glad National Cheesecake day has passed me by... that is by FAR one of my favorite foods on the planet.  Guess I'll have to wait until next year!....



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I will wake up tomorrow and be back on plan.  Journaling, counting points, not eating more that the points that I have, running 3-4x/week, exercising for 25 min on non-run days, and drinking 6-8 glasses of water.
> 
> There I said it so now I know you all will hold me to it.  I have slacked off big time this week. First week in awhile that I totally lost focus.  I need to make it my last for awhile.  I have come to far to let it all come back.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  You all have been such a great support for me
> 
> Jen- I love the COW and have slacked off for a few weeks with reporting.  I think I forget to write down my points and then I dont remember what I did each day.  I dont think you need to change anything.  I love both parts.  The prizes are very motivating and are so nice for you to put that together.  You do an amazing job.  I know for me they help to keep me focused.



Let us know how it is going with the "plan"!  

Well... I feel a bit "caught up" now!  I didn't read every single thing, but I skimmed every page.  

DD is ready to go... not sure about DH, but I think we will be out of here shortly!.............P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Octoberbride03 said:


> We have been assigned homework from mommyof2pirates.  We have to keep on her about the journaling, and the exercise plan.  If she goes off plan please feel free to invade her house.  We will keep you on track, we promise



Thanks I do really need this to keep on track!  You guys are so great.  Even reading this today has reminded me to stay focused. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I really should probably go to bed, but DS has a friend over and we're not used to noise in our house anymore. We have the 4 mile race in the morning. I'm a little nervous, not of the run, but because it's associated with work. My stomach is not feeling great, so hoping that goes away overnight. I played with some of the calculators to see how many calories you need to maintain, and I am going to have to track for a while I think. I'm glad I have decided to maintain starting September 4th (my b-day and our first 1/2 this fall) because I have started playing games in my head about maybe going or a little lower, or losing a few more, etc. I think if nothing else, I need a month or so to get used to living in this body. I still have a very distorted body image.
> 
> Hope everyoned has a great evening. I think it's time to call it a night.



I hope your race goes great! Cant wait to hear about it.

QOTD- I think I would have to say wearing a bikini again.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Thanks for all the support! I know I wouldn't be doing as well without my BL friends. I may be gaining weight, but I feel better about myself, and right now, that is the most important thing. I am having a good day with mom. She met my friends from work last night and only commented on my bushy eyebrows this morning and how my friends have nice, thin ones. No comments about my weight. I am impressed with her! And, appreciative for sure!

I spent the morning cleaning and I actually feel like I accomplished something. My bedroom looks better and I threw a few things out! Well, recycled, but they are no longer lying around my bedroom floor! I also found a food journal that I barely touched so I will start using that again today. It looks perfect for my attempt at Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet. I had planned to start today, but I need to go grocery shopping first, so I'll start tomorrow. Hoping, so hoping, it helps!

Lindsay-I see you just posted. Keep it up! I know that I need to come here and post more often. It really does help. Also, what is your exercise plan for today?

QOTD: I would love to prove everyone wrong and be able to fit into my sister's wedding dress. I have a way to go, but I really think I can do it!

Have a great day everyone!

Also, I apologize for not responding to everyone. Not that this is a great excuse, but I am having computer difficulties. I type a few sentences and then drop down menus appear, etc. It's been happening a lot lately. Usually I can ignore it, but today, I can barely make it through a sentence. Oh well.


CC


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I spent the morning cleaning and I actually feel like I accomplished something. My bedroom looks better and I threw a few things out! Well, recycled, but they are no longer lying around my bedroom floor! I also found a food journal that I barely touched so I will start using that again today. It looks perfect for my attempt at Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet. I had planned to start today, but I need to go grocery shopping first, so I'll start tomorrow. Hoping, so hoping, it helps!
> 
> Lindsay-I see you just posted. Keep it up! I know that I need to come here and post more often. It really does help. Also, what is your exercise plan for today?



Hi CC, it must be a great day for cleaning because I have been doing the same.  It is an accomplished feeling when you really go through things and get rid of unwanted stuff.

Good luck on starting your SBD! Grocery shopping always helps.  I have to do the same thing today or possibly tomorrow a.m.  The food journal is a great idea.

My exercise plan today is to run 5-6miles tonight.  The longest I have done so far has been 5.1 so I would be happy to even make it to 5.5.  The weather is great here today so I am looking forward to running once the sun goes down.

Thanks for the support.  I hope you have a great day!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Not sure what I'd wear. Just glad to be fitting into size 8s again. Not expecting to go any lower size wise. Maybe a strapless top so I wouldn't have tan lines!

Gotta get cleaning for company in a bit. Took DD1 and DD2 to the playground this morning. DD2 fell off the monkey bars and landed on her back and head. We rushed home as she thought she was going to be sick. No concussion. She's been complaining about her tummy though she and DH are playing TS3 on the PS3 right now and she seems ok again. Scared the crap out of me though! 

Present is all packaged for the baby shower. DD1 knitted a little piece of yarn for the baby that they can take to the hospital and then bring home for the dog to smell. I baked brownies for church in the morning. I'll make muffins either tonight or in the morning. We'll want to get to church early in the morning as I think it will be crowded welcoming the new minister.

OK, enough procrastinating! Time to clean!


----------



## Connie96

I don't really have much to say, but it just seems weird that no one has posted in over 7 hours. 

I'm actually doing okay today. I did my yoga video and I haven't gone off on a crazy weekend binge, so... aside from my washing machine clogging up, it's been a fairly successful day. Yoga is new to me. Parts of it were kinda hard, but it felt pretty great.

I wasn't sure what I wanted for lunch today and I almost made myself a PB&J - which doesn't have to be a bad thing, but I opted for an Amy's meal instead because PB is SUCH a trigger food for me. I was kinda proud of myself for thinking clearly and making a sane choice.

But enough about me... 
*LINDSAY*: Just checking on you since you asked us to crack the whip.  Did you get that grocery shopping done today so you can start South Beach tomorrow? How about your running for today? I hope you're having a really great, "vow-keeping" kind of day.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Lindsay-Can't wait for an update! The weather is great here too. I decided tonight would be the perfect night to start C25K outside. My mom agreed to do it with me. (Do I see some support? ) Well, we made it about half-way through the warm-up walk when my bladder spoke to me. Needless to say, we had to turn around. So much for my exercise today. It probably didn't matter too much anyway as my shins were starting to hurt about 2 minutes into the brisk walk. It looks like I'm going to need to start walking outside and then work my way up to C25K. I'm hoping 2-3 weeks of walking will be enough. Hoping the weather tomorrow is just like today's. Definitely perfect for a brisk walk.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lonnnnnng day today. I woke up at 5:30 to rain, so glad today wasn't our long run. I had a tiny bit of caffeine last night (a couple sips of soda) and I was up on and off all night. So at 5:30 I just threw in the towel and got up. It stopped raining in time for the race. It went fine. I wish I wouldn't have ridden the bike for 10miles on Friday, because I think I could have been sub 10, but ended up at 40:49 for 4 miles. I sometimes feel bad because I know Mike could have been a lot of faster, but he runs with me. He insists he wants to run with me, but I still feel bad. There was a picture of us during the run on the race website, but I must say I am not thrilled with it, so I'm going to pretend I didn't see it and not share it. I have been tired all day, even after a nap, so not sure how tomorrow will go. The plan is 11+. We'll see. 

DS is out with friends and Mike and I are going to watch a movie. Have a nice evening.

Pamela--have an amazing trip!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Connie96 said:


> I don't really have much to say, but it just seems weird that no one has posted in over 7 hours.
> 
> *I was thinking the same thing.  Its awfully quiet on here today.  It must be the nice weather*
> 
> I'm actually doing okay today. I did my yoga video and I haven't gone off on a crazy weekend binge, so... aside from my washing machine clogging up, it's been a fairly successful day. Yoga is new to me. Parts of it were kinda hard, but it felt pretty great.
> 
> I wasn't sure what I wanted for lunch today and I almost made myself a PB&J - which doesn't have to be a bad thing, but I opted for an Amy's meal instead because PB is SUCH a trigger food for me. I was kinda proud of myself for thinking clearly and making a sane choice.
> 
> *Great choices Connie!  Yoga was never a fav of mine but its amazing what it does to your body!*
> 
> But enough about me...
> *LINDSAY*: Just checking on you since you asked us to crack the whip.  Did you get that grocery shopping done today so you can start South Beach tomorrow? How about your running for today? I hope you're having a really great, "vow-keeping" kind of day.



Ok I will admit I did not get to the store today and up until dinner I did good with my eating, then we went to a ice cream drive in place and i had a cheese steak   I know, I know not good   I then came home and ran 4 miles.  So at least I got my run in.  I wanted to go longer but started out kinda late and it was getting really dark.  Im afraid of the dark so I stopped at 4.  Im not sure what I am going to do come fall and winter since I dont get home from work until 530-600.  I will have to over come my fear and just run.

My plan is to get to the store tomorrow and stock up on good stuff.  I actually do WW not south beach (thats CC).  This was the first week (except vacation) in 3 months that I gave up on counting the points 1/2 way through the week.  I am attributing it to PMS this week but its no excuse.  Thanks for keeping an eye on me.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Lindsay-Can't wait for an update! The weather is great here too. I decided tonight would be the perfect night to start C25K outside. My mom agreed to do it with me. (Do I see some support? ) Well, we made it about half-way through the warm-up walk when my bladder spoke to me. Needless to say, we had to turn around. So much for my exercise today. It probably didn't matter too much anyway as my shins were starting to hurt about 2 minutes into the brisk walk. It looks like I'm going to need to start walking outside and then work my way up to C25K. I'm hoping 2-3 weeks of walking will be enough. Hoping the weather tomorrow is just like today's. Definitely perfect for a brisk walk.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!



Hey CC.  See the quote above.  Thanks for asking.  I am hoping to give an even better update tomorrow.  Glad you at least made the attempt tonight.  I hate when you get started and then realize you have to go potty.  That stinks.



Rose&Mike said:


> Lonnnnnng day today. I woke up at 5:30 to rain, so glad today wasn't our long run. I had a tiny bit of caffeine last night (a couple sips of soda) and I was up on and off all night. So at 5:30 I just threw in the towel and got up. It stopped raining in time for the race. It went fine. I wish I wouldn't have ridden the bike for 10miles on Friday, because I think I could have been sub 10, but ended up at 40:49 for 4 miles. I sometimes feel bad because I know Mike could have been a lot of faster, but he runs with me. He insists he wants to run with me, but I still feel bad. There was a picture of us during the run on the race website, but I must say I am not thrilled with it, so I'm going to pretend I didn't see it and not share it. I have been tired all day, even after a nap, so not sure how tomorrow will go. The plan is 11+. We'll see.



Hey Rose Great job on the run tonight.  I ran 4 tonight in 48 min so you fly right by me.  Thats so nice that your husband runs with you.  That is a true life partner to have someone who runs by your side.  Good luck on tomorrows long run.  Hope you get some energy until then.

Tomorrow we are getting up early and heading to the Philadelphia Eagles training camp.  I am so excited to take the boys.  Then its off to nana's for a visit with the family.  Then the grocery store and a long run.  I might not get on here until late tomorrow.  I hope everyone enjoys their sunday!!!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Rose&Mike:  I love that answer.  In fact you helped me pick mine  Mine is also from college.  Sad to say I'm not sure if would be too big on me now or I'd fit back into it.  Wasn't small then either, but wasn't scale hopping at all so i may well have weighed more.

Mine is a green velvet dress with a V front and tied around the back.  Real nice and shimmery with a broach in the front and came just down to my knees.  I kept it till just recently when i finally purged the closets of all the outdated clothes,  I think that was my favorite dress ever after graduating high school. To this day i haven't found anything I like even half as much.

How did your 4 mile race go? It reminded me to pay for my 10k before the rates went up tomorrow.  Now all I have to do is find $80.00 for my half marathon fee that i want to do in March

Connie: I love your idea with the points.  I don't even think I get anywhere close to 28 though   And I know what you mean about not knowing what your goal weight looks like.  I'm very close to the halfway point for my goal and I have absolutely no idea what that looks like either.  We'll find out when we get there

Pjilla:  Have a great vacation. Enjoy and relax.  I'm a bit jealous of everybody going on vacation. I'm not going on 1 till October.  Oh that's going to be a busy month  Good job at finally conquering the leftover weight.  

I love the swimsuit idea,  and i hear you on the tummy.  Mine isn't fit for public either.  I am just really hoping that my current bathing suit still fits me suitable for my Disney magic cruise that is now 62 weeks away.  I know that's hoping too much  I wonder if i can have it taken in

Lindsey:  i promise to keep on you every day of my coaching week.  I wish lots of luck. 

CC:  I'm glad your day went well and that your mom was not so critical.  I almost wish i had that problem but I know she's too busy with my sister to be critical of me right now.  That'll change eventually i'm sure.  

Your sister's wedding dress is fascinating.  i don't suppose you have a picture of it somewhere?   I'd say mine but then I fit into it about 80lbs ago so no worries there

Rose:  Glad the weather cleared up for your race.  And you plan on 11+ miles tomorrow?  Oh boy,  that sounds challenging.  I wonder if it'll wind up like that for me during my half marathon training.

Ok I'm off for a shower and to think of a question for tomorrow.  I actually planned to be in bed by now.  Boy that worked out TG it was a slow day on this thread.


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> I wish I wouldn't have ridden the bike for 10miles on Friday, because I think I could have been sub 10, but ended up at 40:49 for 4 miles. I have been tired all day, even after a nap, so not sure how tomorrow will go. The plan is 11+. We'll see.
> 
> DS is out with friends and Mike and I are going to watch a movie. Have a nice evening.



 Woman, you are a machine!! 40:49 is a great time for 4 miles! Have a fun movie night!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I actually do WW not south beach (thats CC).



 And I thought I was paying attention so well.  



cclovesdis said:


> It looks perfect for my attempt at Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet. I had planned to start today, but I need to go grocery shopping first, so I'll start tomorrow. Hoping, so hoping, it helps!



Well, CC did that SBD shopping get done today? (I hate grocery shopping so much. I always put it off as long as humanly possible!!)


----------



## Octoberbride03

Ok my best thinking is done in the shower sometimes.  I had hoped to have kind of a theme going with my questions this week, but we're all over the map.  I'm just going with where my head is leading me and hopefully my questions will be good and enjoyable.  

So for Saturday's question:
Do you have a best friend other than your spouse or a sibling? If you do then what is their name and what's the story behind it? 

My best friend is Dawn. She and I met at a bowling league we both used to do and we really started clicking along when I got thrown on her team while she was engaged to her husband. All 3 of use really clicked.  I found out we were best friends when we were working on centerpieces for my wedding (the 2 of us did them all by hand) and she called me her best friend while answering the phone.  
Now she is still up in PA where we're both from and I'm down here in VA. We get together several times a year at my parents' house in DE. She is always a phone call or FB message away and i am desperately trying to arrange a vacation we can go on together. She owns DVC, but I am trying to get her on DCL with me  I will see her again in a few weeks and I plan on bringing up the Princess half marathon for 2012. This, of course assumes that i survive and actually like the Shamrock half marathon i plan on doing in 2011


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

had some time before we are leaving to go to the training camp.  Thought Id answer the QOTD- I have 2 best friends- We have been BF's since high school.  We played sports together in high school and that has made us true teammates for life.  Their names are Amy and Emily.  Amy lives close to me and Emily lives 45 minutes away.  We get together often.  We all are married and have kids around the same age.  Its so great to have 2 people I know will always be there for me.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I have my walking buddy, Redwalker, also known as Charlotte! We were roommates freshman year of college. She and her husband introduced me to my DH! We stayed in touch after she left the college we were both at. We have been through a lot together and I know I can talk to her openly and honestly. Our walks are great at the mall as we discuss healthy eating and our girls! She left on vacation this morning! But we have already made our plans for walking in the fall since I have Monday and Wednesdays mornings off.

Didn't get any exercise in yesterday. Took DD1 and 2 to the playground and DD2 fell and hit her back on head. No concussion but she scared the crap out of me. Had friends over and then went to a baby shower. Had a little bit of everything and then DH and friend called us to join them at Kimballs for ice cream. They had played mini golf and had supper there.

Making breakfast now. Made muffins for the church reception and put the brownies I made yesterday on a plate. As soon as breakfast is ready I'll take a shower and start getting everyone up. I love having mornings to myself some days. I guess this will be my me time. I'll try and get some workouts in this afternoon and we'll probably play some games today once we are home from church. 

I think we'll have some burgers for our main meal today along with hot dogs for DD2. It's a gorgeous day here and low humidity again! Not supposed to have any days in the 90s for at least a week. We need that break!

Have a great and magical Sunday!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I slept in this morning. It felt great! Of course, now I'm behind for the day. I'm going to have breakfast in a few. I didn't make it to the grocery store yesterday, but I'm prepared to start SBD this morning-barely. I will need to go before lunch though. I hear my parents debating what to eat, so I better go. Will catch up later.

CC


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tomorrow we are getting up early and heading to the Philadelphia Eagles training camp.  I am so excited to take the boys.  Then its off to nana's for a visit with the family.  Then the grocery store and a long run.  I might not get on here until late tomorrow.  I hope everyone enjoys their sunday!!!



The training camp sounds like fun!

Tracey--hope your DD is doing ok. Falls like that are very scary.

Hi Connie! Just thought I'd say hi.

We ran 12 this morning very slowly. Our time was 2:30:22. It was 71 when we started at 6:20 and 75 when we finished, so other than being a little humid, very pleasant. It still amazes me how much easier it is when it's not so stinking hot! Mike is planning out our long runs for the next two weeks, because he thinks we (I) might be overtraining a bit. He's probably right. The last day I took off was last Sunday. Having DS here has made me want to work out everyday, just to alleviate a little bit of the stress. So I told him he needs to plan it out in details, otherwise I know I will cheat--meaning do too much. I have been tired after the long runs, but I still think that's because we get up at 5:30!!! The heart rate monitor really helped today, because we kept our pace nice and slow in order to keep my heart rate at a good level. 

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday!


----------



## jenanderson

Connie96 said:


> This may seem a little nuts, but I actually start myself with 28 points and only count the points I lose. For the most part, I've only lost 2 or 3 a week. It's easier to remember 3 points rather than 25. That might not work for anyone else, but it works for me.



I love this suggestion!  I know that trying to add up all the points all the time seemed like so much work to me at times...it would have been way easier to do it the way you do.  



pjlla said:


> But we are packed and mostly loaded and ready to go!



Have a great vacation!



Rose&Mike said:


> I wish I wouldn't have ridden the bike for 10miles on Friday, because I think I could have been sub 10, but ended up at 40:49 for 4 miles. I sometimes feel bad because I know Mike could have been a lot of faster, but he runs with me. He insists he wants to run with me, but I still feel bad.



Rose -   I am so impressed with the time you had for our run!  WOW!  That is great timing for 4 miles.  I know what you mean about running with DH and knowing how they could be faster.  My DH runs with me and he runs my pace (much slower then his).  I told him that I would like to run a 5K some time and have him run HIS race.  We will see.

Well, I am back from the cabin and will be home for the week again.  I swear, I feel like I am just barely checking in here some weeks due to all the time I am away from Internet access.  We had another great weekend up north - beautiful weather and we were able to enjoy the cabin.  DH and I also got a 4 mile run completed, I took a 3.5 mile walk and we helped shovel and move sand down to the beach area.  I know I ate a bit too much again but I am sure that all the exercise will make up for it again.  

My goal for this week is to exercise more and not miss any of my scheduled runs.  I want to run at least 4 days this week and be sure I do some other exercising on the off days.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thanks everyone so much for all the nice replies about the time for the 4 mile race. I am not doing a good job lately at celebrating my victories, and I'm spending too much time doing the woulda, coulda, shoulda. I needed the reminder to celebrate the good, and stop doing the what if thing.

Jen--sounds like a nice weekend at your cabin.


----------



## mikamah

Good sunday afternoon everyone.  I am home from my brothers and ready to join all of you back on the right track.  I did not do well at six flags, and I thought of you Connie after I sat down with my cheesburger and fries for lunch yesterday.  I did only eat half the bun and probably a third of the fries, but still, just like you said we were all running and hungry and it was easy.  We ended up having a great day and stayed the entire day, but that also meant we had nachos for a snack, and for dinner, I split a chicken strip dinner with michael, which was better than having my own, and had soft serve ice cream around 8:30pm.  Plus I bought a refillable mug -free refills all day, and had a couple diet cokes, and regular ice teas.  All in all, not good, but at least I started the day with a 2 mile run/walk with my brother and raisin bran for bkfst.  

Today we got up and my sil made pancakes, so I had 4 of them, small ones, and we went for a walk to the park while the kids rode their bikes, about 30 min walk total.   For lunch I had pretzels on the drive home, an ice coffee, and when we got home, I had a yogurt.  Papa ginos at the rest stop was tempting, but I did not give in.  I'm doing some laundry, and will make a shopping list and head to market basket to shop for the week.   I have chicken and steak to cook tonight, and think I'll get some potatoes and zucchini to grill too.  

Octoberbride- Love the questions and everyone's answers.  You're doing a great job as coach.

qotd- the outfit-  I have a liz claiborne silk dress I bought for a couple weddings probably 15 years ago- it was ivory floral with a simple short sleeve and neckline, but it was two layers with a simple ruffle at the knee and the top layer had a really nice flow to it, and I loved that dress.  I looked and felt great in it, and I wore it many times.  I remember it cost 120$ which was way more than I would have spent normally, but I loved it, and I had 2 functions to wear it to, so that's how i justified it, but i definintely got my moneys' worth out of it.  It was probably a 12, and it's still in the back of my closet, and I was probably 40-50 pounds lighter.  Lots of fun memories in that dress too.  The flowers had a black outline so I wore it with some chunky heeled black sandals that don't fit since I was pregnant and my feet spread.  It was also a fun and happy time in my life when i wasn't in a relationship and was really enjoying myself. 

qotd- I have 2 best friends- Jane- we met in nursing school in 1988 and her son was an infant, and I've watche him grow up.  She also has a daughter who is 16 now, and we worked together briefly. Funny, when her son graduated high school, I was very emotional as he was the first kid I had known as an infant to graduate.  She was my coach when I had Michael, and one of those friends who though me may go a couple months without speaking because life is crazy, we can pick up the phone at anytime and we'll always be there for each other. Before I had michael, I used to take my niece and nephew a lot and we'd get together as they're close in age to her kids.  Anne- is my other best friend.  We met working in icu in 1991 and became very good friends and used to travel a lot together.  She's from ireland and I went for her wedding, and now she lived in the same town and her kids are 13 and 11 yo twins.  She says I'm her american family and she is like a sister to me.  I've been through many good and bad times with both of them, and I honestly don't know what I would have done without them.  We go camping with her every august, and like Jane even though we're busy and don't get together as often as we'd like, we will always be there and one day when those kids are all grown, I do think our friendship will remain.  

Lindsay- Hope you're having a fantastic, on program day!!  You can do it!!! 

Rose- Congrats on the race, and your run today!! 12 miles is amazing.  I'm glad you're enjoying your garmin.  You husband sounds very sweet and I'm sure he loves running with you at your pace.  Hope things are settling down with ds and you'll be able to have some fun with him too.  Sounded like you had a nice chat with him the other day.  

Jen- I think you've done an awesome job, and I love the cow.  It's definitely a motivator to pick up some healthy habits, and the prizes are so fun.  It's so nice of you to do it all for us, especially with the normal, crazy schedule of summer.  Funny, on friday when I read it, I thought this week, I have a chance of a perfect score, but unless frenchfries really are vegetables, I blew that yesterday.

cc- hugs to you on your mom.  I'm glad she is interested in doing the c25k with you, and I hope it goes better the next time  you're able to get out with her.  Mother-daughter relationships are tough at times.  I hope she continues to be more a support for you.  I was talking to my sil today about how our kids drive us crazy sometimes, and we don't always have the patience we need, and we both hope and pray that all the good we usually do will far undo the negative things we might say and do.  As I think back on my relationship with my mom, I do remember both good and bad, but try to be positive and do think the good times outnumbered the bad.  

Tracey- Glad your little one is ok. It's so scary when they have a fall like that. 

Connie- thanks for the six flags advice, and though I pretty much did what you recommended not to, I did not do it with total abandon.

Off to the grocery store.


----------



## tigger813

Been totally off today! Actually took a nap after church. I've eaten too much and had an adult drink.

Tomorrow will be better. Walking with my neighbor and then doing some WATP. Then I have a client at 10 and then taking the girls shopping. Going to try and stick with low cal meals and a treat of a soft pretzel at the mall. Taking the girls school clothes shopping and hoping to get to the Christmas Tree Shop.

Back to watching Top Chef from last week and then the kids want to play more video games. Next week we will be in NH for two nights and going to Storyland one day while we're there. I will get to have my fried clam strips that I really love! Going to take each day one at a time and really try to stay focused during the week as much as possible. Lots of water and fruits and yogurt. And some veggies thrown in for good measure.

Tracey


----------



## donac

Good evening everyone.  Sorry I haven't been recently.   I have been having a little pity party since Thursday. 

I was supposed to go to Virginia to see my dh but no one would go with me and dh didn't want me to drive that far by myself.  We talked on Thursday and that was great.

Then Friday ds1 sprung something on me.  I hate not having dh around to talk to him about it.  It would be good for ds to have this happen but it would need a lot of pd for it to happen.  ANyone who has any extra please pass it along to ds1

Yesterday we had to take dog to the vet for boarding and then I went and had lunch with ds2.  We picked a spot about half way between us to meet and have lunch.  we went to a Cracker Barrel.  If we are driving in the south we always stop at least once so we met at one here in jersey.  

I should have come on here last night.  I was watching the Jamboree stage show.  It was on line for 4 hours.  I stopped watching after the candle ceremony. Picture a field with 45000 scouts each holding a lit candle.  You can see the light moving across the field.  Very beautiful.  I didn't stay up to watch the fire works which are always spectacular.

This morning I was up at 4 and out the door by 4:15 with ds1 and his gf to take them to the airport.  They are going to DW to celebrate her graduation.  Then I had church, breakfast, gave communion at the nursing home and went grocery shopping.  Yes it was crazy.  I pretty much did nothing else all day.

Well I am off to wash dishes and get my breakfast, lunch and dinner ready to pack for my marathon class tomorrow.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Thanks Kathy! Mom was mixed today. I needed to go to the grocery store to buy a few things as I start the South Beach Diet. She insisted on coming along to supervise me. The most unusual thing I picked out, for my family at least was Spanish olives. I cant complain too much as she pays for all the groceries, but she could have been a bit more polite about it.

Day 1 of Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet went well. I am proud of myself. I feel good about the day and am looking forward to peeking at the scale tomorrow morning.

QOTD: I met my best friend in college. We had a wonderful relationship and it was actually her and her mother who got me hooked on Weight Watchers.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC


----------



## jbm02

It's been a busy weekend! Finished 6.25 miles in about 64 minutes on Saturday.  The first 4 were great and then #5 was a disaster.  I caught back up to a better time by #6.  Tomorrow is boot camp in the AM and then a 4 mile run at lunch - hope the humidity stays away again!!

We took DS15 and DD10.75 (as she points out! ) to overnight camp today.  3 hours up to Aldersgate, 3 hours home.  So today was my "off" day - I'm still a little cramped from the ride.  And DH didn't want to rely on my directions but thought his Tom-tom would do better...can I just say =>   The tom-tom directions had us on umpaved lgging roads for almost 5 miles!!!  We were a huge travelling dust cloud.  Th  camp is great - there is a huge water trampoline in the middle of the lake and the schedule is full of things like a challenge course, ropes course, kayaking, archery, campfires and a "military day" with a trip to Ft Drum.  I'm gonna miss them like mad but I know they will have a great time.  And since this is probably DS's last time to go away to camp, I really hope he just relaxes and enjoys his summer as still-a-kid!!

Now, trying to catch up....



Worfiedoodles said:


> Now I'm going to shock you all. When I've had a bad day I come home, crawl into bed, turn on the tv, and lose myself in "General Hospital". No matter how bad my day has been, no one has stolen my baby, tried to shoot me, paid someone to sleep with my dh to get back at me, the list goes on and on...I can yell at the characters when they do something stupid, cheer when they get what's coming to them, or just laugh at the
> Maria





tigger813 said:


> You should try Big Bang Theory! That's hilarious too! DH and I are trying to catch up on Glee before John Stamos joins the cast! I LOVE HIM! I remember him when he was Blackie on GH! I watch Y&R now! I record it and FF through the parts I don't care about!



Some of my favorite shows!! We don't miss The Big Bang Theory and laugh out loud! ...Although I haven't watched GH in sooo many years! As for Blackie, do you remember who he killed - was it LouLou?  Or when Demi Moore was on it?  or - boy, dating myself here - when Jessie went to jail for killing her husband (I think it was still black and white then!)?  Loved Joe Kelly..okay, have to stop or I'll relive all those old episodes....



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ditto, ditto, ditto on the COW.  I participate EVERY time - but don't alwys remember to send my numbers in.  I think there are probably more like me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Octoberbride03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for the QOTD for tomorrow:
> 
> I'm in a fantasy mood, so we'll be daydreaming for this 1.If you could wear anything at all(DIS friendly of course what would it be?  Describe your dream outfit in as much detail as possible. It doesn't need to fit you in real life, only in your head. And if your outfit serves a specific purpose what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm..still have a size 8 pair of shorts that i wore on my honeymoon in 1991.  They are hung up on a skirt hanger in my closet so I look at them at least once a day for inspiration!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> had some time before we are leaving to go to the training camp.  Thought Id answer the QOTD- I have 2 best friends- We have been BF's since high school.  We played sports together in high school and that has made us true teammates for life.  Their names are Amy and Emily.  Amy lives close to me and Emily lives 45 minutes away.  We get together often.  We all are married and have kids around the same age.  Its so great to have 2 people I know will always be there for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...heading to Giants training camp next week when DS gets home!!  (Although I wish the Bills had their training camp here instead!!!)
> 
> As for friends, I have several that I will always be able to count on.  Each has come into my life during different times and have never left.  I could never choose between any of them:
> Robin - friend since 1977, has known me through the awkward years, college, marriage, kids.  Someone who knows everything about me.
> Kelly - friends since - OMG - 1972.  Cheerleaders together through Pop Warner, CYO, and high school.  We lost touch for several years and reconnected while planning a cheerleader reunion!!
> Sue - college roommate.  Who has more empathy and understanding than anyone I have ever met.  She's the one I can call up even if we haven't spoken in months and its as if we've never been apart
> Jen - my newest best friend.  Her definitions include inspiration, motivating, fun loving, thoughtful and the most incredible cache of pixie dust.
> 
> ..laundry is pinging.  Have to run.  Have a great night everyone!!!
> Jude
Click to expand...


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey everyone.  Odd weekend here.

Friday - AK had gym camp, picked her up, and made the 1.5hr. trip to the running store!  I told Brad as I walked in, "I feel like such a poser", and was actually nervous!   It was a cool experience, enjoyed the fitting process, got some new shoes, socks, and bras.    As I was being fitted, saw a sign that said "A pair of shoes can change your life, Cinderella".  It was meant for me to be there.

Saturday- did my first 6 mile run!  Enjoyed it!  Finished just before the rain started.  Rained all day.  Crashed on the couch with a book after a long bath for most of the day.

Today - Sophie has had a stomach bug.  Vomited once, diarhhea twice.  Seems a little better now. Then today at church someone told my mom I looked bad, and to make me stop losing weight.  OK, so I know I definitely need the mascara and lipstick!


Body still going weird things.  Way up, then down, then way up, then down.  Not changing anything, same calorie and food category ranges.  Don't have a clue what's up.  Can't change it.  Can't lose.  Ended up with a maintain, and I was lucky to get that!  

Got very, very down, and needed to take a break from the thread for a few days.  I just feel.....hopeless, maybe? Seems like all my efforts are for nothing at this point.   I am still 2 pounds from normal BMI.  I am 13 pounds from my goal.  I just don't know what to do.....

I'll try to catch up with everything tomorrow.  
Night!
Taryn


----------



## Octoberbride03

It is really nice to read about everyone's friends.  I think even if you don't have many you need to treasure the ones you do have.  I know for myself, I am always surprised when people actually like me.  An odd thing i know, but its just always been that way.  Not that I'm not nice, but I've always been a shy person and making friends does not come easy to me.  To this day college completely baffles me because I was actually popular, yet in grade school and high school I didn't even come close.   Still don't know how that happened. I always think that's for bubbly type people, which i definitely am not, unless I'm riding a sugar high

You will all have to forgive me as coach this evening, but it was such a tiring day at work and I have not fully recovered. So I need to reserve comments for tomorrow. i just have no coherent thoughts going at all.  It'll be better because I'll have help then.  

I do have a QOTD though:
What is the best show or concert you've been to?

Mine was Garth Brooks. the man puts on amazing show and the crowd was just electric. Saw him in Philly with club box seats  Swear we could almost touch him we were that close.  Got talked into going by my sister and I am sooo glad she did.


----------



## Connie96

Octoberbride03 said:


> Saturday's question:
> Do you have a best friend other than your spouse or a sibling? If you do then what is their name and what's the story behind it?



Honestly... not really. My closest friends are DH and my mom. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Connie! Just thought I'd say hi.



Well, hello to you too! 



mikamah said:


> Connie- thanks for the six flags advice, and though I pretty much did what you recommended not to, I did not do it with total abandon.



Nature of the amusement park beast, huh? Good for you reigning in where you can.



Octoberbride03 said:


> I do have a QOTD though:
> What is the best show or concert you've been to?



DH used to be in the radio business and we got to meet Charlie Daniels before we saw his concert back in 1996. He was so awesome - in person and in concert. Positively awesome. 

*~*~*~*~*
Well, the weekend is coming to an end. After I did really great all day with my eating, I did splurge last night and ate a pint of Dutch Chocolate Blue Bell. I didn't feel out of control or anything. I chose it and I'm alright with it.

Today, (after a 5 mile run early this morning and oatmeal for breakfast) I chose a cheeseburger, fries and ice cream cone for lunch. Not brilliant, but I spent the rest of the day on my feet cleaning and doing laundry and stuff, and I chose Greek yogurt and fruit for dinner. So, even though I had 1,000 calories at lunch, I only ended up at 1,600 for the whole day. Overall, I kept it in check a lot better this weekend that I have in the previous 5 weekends. So, this weekend included two big splurges, I don't think I "blew it" the way have have been lately. I'm okay with that. 

And... here comes Monday...


----------



## flipflopmom

Octoberbride03 said:


> Friday's QOTD:What is your go-to stress reliever when you've had a bad day?



Sometimes Dis, sometimes a book, or a long bath.  Normally DIS, as I can get on while the kids are playing.  And believe it or not, cleaning.  If things are a mess, it adds to the stress!



tigger813 said:


> Oh well, at least I have a loss. Not as big as I hoped but dinner was a splurge and I may have also put on muscle doing 10 miles yesterday. I had a 2 pound loss for the week. SO no 45 pound clippie yet.


Glad to see you back on the losing side of things!



jenanderson said:


> Tell me what you like or what you don't like.  If you could change one thing about the COW what would it be?  Have you participated?  Why or why not?  What motivates you to do the COW?  Have the prizes been helpful or do they not matter?  What is the best part of the COW?  What part of the COW do you wish would go away?  Do you find it easy to understand what is expected each week?  What do you feel is most important to have as part of the COW?



Hey Jen!  Sounds like another great weekend at the cabin!  I love the COW.  The motivation for me to do it, reporting definitely, the prizes are GREAT!  You are such an  to get these together. But I hate for you to be spending money, so don't feel like you have to continue them!   I don't say thank you enough!  I've been much more focused on my fruits and veggies thanks to COW, as I can neglect the veggies especially.  Having the exercise on there is great, I can be like Connie and neglect it on my non-running days!




mikamah said:


> I myself gained 13 pounds over last summer, so even though it's small, I've lost 3 pounds so far, so I'm happy.






Rose&Mike said:


> I am happy to say I am down 1lb this week. I feel like the tortoise sometimes, slow and steady, but it's still coming off, so that's good.





brinalyn530 said:


> So, if the gym is reasonable and has stuff to keep DS occupied, I may be taking some classes there to shake up my routine. That, the Punch Out, Jillian, and the C25K should whip me into shape pretty efficiently I imagine


I think it will definitely do the trick.



pinkle said:


> I am finally down 2 pounds...it took a few weeks for the scale to start budging,  I hope this will keep up.
> 7lbs to meet goal!!!!






mommyof2Pirates said:


> I will wake up tomorrow and be back on plan.  Journaling, counting points, not eating more that the points that I have, running 3-4x/week, exercising for 25 min on non-run days, and drinking 6-8 glasses of water.


You've got a good plan, that you KNOW how to do!  It's all mental from here!



Octoberbride03 said:


> I'm in a fantasy mood, so we'll be daydreaming for this 1.If you could wear anything at all(DIS friendly of course what would it be?  Describe your dream outfit in as much detail as possible. It doesn't need to fit you in real life, only in your head. And if your outfit serves a specific purpose what is it?


Umm.. I'd love to get in a bikini again.  I'm smaller now than I've been as an adult, so no outfits from the past for me!  Maybe my cheerleading outfit from 7th grade?



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm glad I have decided to maintain starting September 4th (my b-day and our first 1/2 this fall) because I have started playing games in my head about maybe going or a little lower, or losing a few more, etc. I think if nothing else, I need a month or so to get used to living in this body. I still have a very distorted body image.


Amen to that!  I'm always asking Dh - am I bigger or smaller than her?  If you saw me on the street, would you think I was overweight. Yeah, like he's going to answer any of that!  I am playing the game of "I look GREAT in comparison to how I looked in January, but I want to look GREAT period."



Connie96 said:


> I don't really have much to say, but it just seems weird that no one has posted in over 7 hours.


That's what happens when I step away.



Octoberbride03 said:


> Do you have a best friend other than your spouse or a sibling? If you do then what is their name and what's the story behind it?


I have 2.  One since the first day of Kindergarten.  Our daughters are BFF's, too.  She lives .5 miles from my mom, and 5 from me.  We don't talk often, I don't talk to anyone often!  But we go to the same church, FB each other, and I don't hesitate to call her when I need something.  Anna Kat's birthday was 2 weeks after Daddy died, I didn't have the heart to do anything, and she took her and "the crew" of 4 BFF's out, got her a gymnastics cake, movies, and dinner.  Her name is Angie.
Monica is a colleague, both teach K.  We're on the same wavelength.  We talk every day at work, but only 4 times all summer.  It's odd.  She was there the day Daddy died, took over for me at work for 2 weeks, and would totally do anything for me.  I took over her family when she got pneumonia at 8 months pregnant.  She's like me, analyzes everything, so we have serious "change the world, why are things this way" sessions!



tigger813 said:


> Been totally off today! Actually took a nap after church. I've eaten too much and had an adult drink.


Tracey - Hope DD is okay!  You probably needed to blow off some steam after yesterday!  

Dona - sending PPD your DS1's way!  Hope he has a great time in WDW.  Sorry you didn't get to see DH!   He'll be home soon!  Enjoy your class.  hee hee.

CC- Glad South Beach went well for you yesterday. Sorry your mom is being so..... well.... the way she is.  You are doing great!!!



jbm02 said:


> It's been a busy weekend! Finished 6.25 miles in about 64 minutes on Saturday.


You kicked my butt.  I did 6.2 in 71 minutes Saturday!  Your kids' camp sounds MARVELOUS!!!  

Think I'm all caught up now.
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

2.5 miles of walking with my neighbor done. "4 Fast Miles" of WATP done. Time to feed the girls and myself and get ready to go give a massage and then go shopping with my girls! Chicken parmesan for supper maybe as a sandwich!

Happy Monday!


----------



## mikamah

Octoberbride03 said:


> I do have a QOTD though:
> What is the best show or concert you've been to?
> 
> Mine was Garth Brooks. the man puts on amazing show and the crowd was just electric. Saw him in Philly with club box seats  Swear we could almost touch him we were that close.  Got talked into going by my sister and I am sooo glad she did.


He puts on an amazing show.  He got me started on country concerts and I met some other new friends who country danced and got totally hooked on that too.
My favorite would be the Garth Brooks concert we went to in central park.  It was a beautiful night, and thought we couldn't see the actual stage we were sitting very close to the huge tv screen and watched it there.  On the way out of the concert as we left the park one of the bands tour buses was driving right by us, and it was so exciting, I went a little crazy.  I'd say Garth was to me what the twilight boys are to the young ladies.  I saw him 3 other times too, and I am so jealous of anyone who gets to see him now in Las Vegas.  I'd love for him to tour again.  

Fun question, octoberbride.  Just took a little trip down memory lane.  

Off to work.  Have a great day!!


----------



## jenanderson

Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks everyone so much for all the nice replies about the time for the 4 mile race. I am not doing a good job lately at celebrating my victories, and I'm spending too much time doing the woulda, coulda, shoulda. I needed the reminder to celebrate the good, and stop doing the what if thing.



I find celebrating victories to be hard as well.  I am finally getting better at accepting compliments about how I look as well.  With running though, I am always looking at my times and wondering how I could have run faster or even further.  I am now working on looking at my Garmin and saying something positive to myself about what I did do.  Last week I was not feeling great about my running and so I ran on the route that I used a lot when I was first starting out and thought about how I couldn't even run 1 block at the time.  The fact that you ran a 4 mile race is great but your time was INSPIRATIONAL!   



mikamah said:


> qotd- the outfit-  I have a liz claiborne silk dress I bought for a couple weddings probably 15 years ago- it was ivory floral with a simple short sleeve and neckline, but it was two layers with a simple ruffle at the knee and the top layer had a really nice flow to it, and I loved that dress.  I looked and felt great in it, and I wore it many times.  I remember it cost 120$ which was way more than I would have spent normally, but I loved it, and I had 2 functions to wear it to, so that's how i justified it, but i definintely got my moneys' worth out of it.  It was probably a 12, and it's still in the back of my closet, and I was probably 40-50 pounds lighter.  Lots of fun memories in that dress too.  The flowers had a black outline so I wore it with some chunky heeled black sandals that don't fit since I was pregnant and my feet spread.  It was also a fun and happy time in my life when i wasn't in a relationship and was really enjoying myself.



Kathy - Your dress sounds beautiful and like you just loved being in it!  I bet one day soon you will be able to put it back on and I hope you feel the same happiness as you did when you first wore it!  

Even though you might now have a perfect COW score, still send it in!  I think that is what causes many people to not keep up with the COW is worrying about the score or the number.  I think it is great when someone sends me ANY number and just shows they tried to do well on even one thing.   



donac said:


> Good evening everyone.  Sorry I haven't been recently.   I have been having a little pity party since Thursday.
> 
> I was supposed to go to Virginia to see my dh but no one would go with me and dh didn't want me to drive that far by myself.  We talked on Thursday and that was great.
> 
> Then Friday ds1 sprung something on me.  I hate not having dh around to talk to him about it.  It would be good for ds to have this happen but it would need a lot of pd for it to happen.  ANyone who has any extra please pass it along to ds1



Dona - I am so sorry you did not get to go see your DH...hopefully that will happen soon!  Also, here is some pixie dust for your DS.    Here is to hoping that whatever it is, happens for him!  



cclovesdis said:


> Day 1 of Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet went well. I am proud of myself. I feel good about the day and am looking forward to peeking at the scale tomorrow morning.



I am proud of you CC!    Great job starting your South Beach diet and feeling good about it!  It is too bad that the grocery shopping was a little stressed with your mom but it sounds like you handled it well and did not let it impact what you wanted to have happen.  



jbm02 said:


> It's been a busy weekend! Finished 6.25 miles in about 64 minutes on Saturday.  The first 4 were great and then #5 was a disaster.  I caught back up to a better time by #6.  Tomorrow is boot camp in the AM and then a 4 mile run at lunch - hope the humidity stays away again!!
> 
> Jen - my newest best friend.  Her definitions include inspiration, motivating, fun loving, thoughtful and the most incredible cache of pixie dust.



Jude -   Your run time was amazing!  I am going to have to work on SPEED to be able to run with you at the Princess!  I am such a "slow and steady" sort of gal but you are going to make me have to get serious about improving my time.

You are so sweet about the friend comments - you defined me in such a nice way!    It is a good thing we don't live closer or you would probably define me with some other words as well...totally crazy, easily distracted, etc!  



flipflopmom said:


> As I was being fitted, saw a sign that said "A pair of shoes can change your life, Cinderella".  It was meant for me to be there.
> 
> Today - Sophie has had a stomach bug.  Vomited once, diarhhea twice.  Seems a little better now.
> 
> I just feel.....hopeless, maybe? Seems like all my efforts are for nothing at this point.   I am still 2 pounds from normal BMI.  I am 13 pounds from my goal.  I just don't know what to do.....



LOVED the quote about the shoes!  It is totally true and I hope you feel great in all your new running gear.  Sounds like you had a nice run though - 6 miles is impressive...way to go!  

How is Sophie today?  I hope she is feeling better.  It is no fun for the little ones to not feel good in the summer.

Taryn - I am sorry that you are feeling down about how the weight loss is going right now.  I know it is difficult to work so hard and only have a maintain - or to be so close to your goal and yet have it all come so slowly.  I am right there with you.  I hope that if you feel like you really need a break that you take it but then come back here and get the support from all of us.  I have really had to work on not feeling hopeless this summer.  I know part of my maintaining problem is the choices I make but I am also still working very hard.  I think sometimes we expect a lot from ourselves and expect that we can drive ourselves hard week after week.  I am learning to accept that I am OKAY with not being where I want to be.  I know I am still working towards my goal and the weeks of maintaining or losing .5-1.0 pounds is better then gaining weight (which is what I normally would be doing at this point).  You are doing so great with your efforts and your running is impressive as well.  I hope that you can see all the positive changes you have made and work through this.  



Connie96 said:


> Overall, I kept it in check a lot better this weekend that I have in the previous 5 weekends. So, this weekend included two big splurges, I don't think I "blew it" the way have have been lately. I'm okay with that.



Connie - Sounds like you are learning how to deal with the weekend!  Good for you!  This is a difficult lesson and I am glad you feel okay with how yours went!  



flipflopmom said:


> Hey Jen!  Sounds like another great weekend at the cabin!  I love the COW.  The motivation for me to do it, reporting definitely, the prizes are GREAT!  You are such an  to get these together. But I hate for you to be spending money, so don't feel like you have to continue them!   I don't say thank you enough!  I've been much more focused on my fruits and veggies thanks to COW, as I can neglect the veggies especially.  Having the exercise on there is great, I can be like Connie and neglect it on my non-running days!



It was another great weekend at the cabin.  The only problem with the cabin is that so often, there are reasons not to make great food choices up there.  I am getting better at not making horrible choices, but I know I do so much better when we are not at the cabin.  

It is great to read the comments about the COW.  I know that it really helped me the first challenge I did and I still work on it this challenge as well.  I just want to make improvements so that people don't feel like it is loads of work or that they can't do it.  I am thinking I might try to at least recognize everyone who is trying the COW next time around.  I am still playing with ideas of how to make people feel like they don't need to be perfect to report their number - or how not to make the keeping track of it all to be so much work for everyone.  Hmmm...I still have some time and ideas to work out before the next one.  

Morning Everyone!  I am up and moving because DD starts school today!    Actually, it is an optional 1 credit class that runs in the mornings for 2 weeks.  It is a class for how to be successful in high school when you are taking all AP classes.  I asked DD to take it because I want her to not be too stressed out as she starts high school with such a heavy class load.  I am hoping they teach the kids some study skills, what to expect with AP classes and maybe even how to relax and not get stressed out.  

DH and I are also going to do a morning "school" for DS.  He is going to a new school for 5th grade and we want to do some refresher type of of work with him and get him prepared as well.

I will check back in to answer the QOTD as soon as both the kids are doing what they need to! 

Happy Monday!
Jen


----------



## Worfiedoodles

jenanderson said:


> *Welcome to the Challenge of the Week  COW 10*
> 
> *
> PART TWO*
> The COW seems to be a helpful motivator for some people and others find it overwhelming.  As we begin to look forward to future challenges, please share your thoughts on the COW.  I have included some ideas for you to comment about below, but you are welcome to write whatever you want about the COW.  Feel free to post your thoughts here or send me a PM.
> 
> Tell me what you like or what you don't like.  If you could change one thing about the COW what would it be?  Have you participated?  Why or why not?  What motivates you to do the COW?  Have the prizes been helpful or do they not matter?  What is the best part of the COW?  What part of the COW do you wish would go away?  Do you find it easy to understand what is expected each week?  What do you feel is most important to have as part of the COW?



I have a history of not doing the COW, but I've been doing it this Challenge and enjoying it. I do think it's helpful, and of course it's fun to have prizes! I think both *Dona* and *Jen* have done a great job with it, and I really appreciate all the hard work you have both put into it! 



tigger813 said:


> You should try Big Bang Theory! That's hilarious too! DH and I are trying to catch up on Glee before John Stamos joins the cast! I LOVE HIM! I remember him when he was Blackie on GH! I watch Y&R now! I record it and FF through the parts I don't care about!



I am serial soap watcher -- I tend to circulate through them as one grabs my attention and another loses it, but just one at a time. Right now I'm on GH, I was with Y&R before. I left when Adam got weird, so that was awhile ago. I absolutely FF the parts I don't like. Right now I'm enjoying GH, I think the next one I might try is B&B, but I get tired of that quickly because everyone sleeps with people who they are almost or barely related to (and were raised with!), and that just creeps my out.  I'm also going to try to catch up on Glee, I didn't watch it so I'm waiting for my first disc from Netflix! 



Octoberbride03 said:


> Time for the QOTD for tomorrow:
> 
> I'm in a fantasy mood, so we'll be daydreaming for this 1.If you could wear anything at all(DIS friendly of course what would it be?  Describe your dream outfit in as much detail as possible. It doesn't need to fit you in real life, only in your head. And if your outfit serves a specific purpose what is it?



I've never thought about this! I guess my dream outfit would be an amazing dress which would make me look well, amazing! My favorite color is purple, so I would want it to be in shades of purple from lilac to eggplant, with a sweetheart neckline, nipped in waist, and flowing skirt. Probably starting with lilac at the shoulders and ending in the eggplant, and made from silk or chiffon, just a light, floating dress that would make me look and feel like a princess! 



Octoberbride03 said:


> So for Saturday's question:
> Do you have a best friend other than your spouse or a sibling? If you do then what is their name and what's the story behind it?



My best friend is definitely my dh, but I do have good friends I've made at different stages in my life. Probably the BF I have right now is my co-worker, Verna. We had a co-worker for 2 years who made us both crazy, and we grew very close. We even e-mail each other on weekends, we've always got something to share! 



jbm02 said:


> Some of my favorite shows!! We don't miss The Big Bang Theory and laugh out loud! ...Although I haven't watched GH in sooo many years! As for Blackie, do you remember who he killed - was it LouLou?  Or when Demi Moore was on it?  or - boy, dating myself here - when Jessie went to jail for killing her husband (I think it was still black and white then!)?  Loved Joe Kelly..okay, have to stop or I'll relive all those old episodes....



I vaguely remember some of which you speak -- I was an avid watcher when Luke and Laura got married...I was also around for the Rick Springfield years, Lucy and Scott, and Lucky and Liz (vol. 1). I think I totally missed a few Luckys...I missed Jason before the brain damage, and Robin getting HIV. I also wasn't around for Sonny/Brenda/Jax, but it looks like I'll be able to relive it in a few days...



Octoberbride03 said:


> I do have a QOTD though:
> What is the best show or concert you've been to?



Styx! Styx was my favorite band growing up, and I saw them with both Dennis De Young and Tommy Shaw. Definitely the best I've ever seen. Of course, I think I've been to a grand total of 4 or 5 concerts in my life, and 2 of them were Styx! The best Broadway show I've seen was "Jekyll and Hyde". That's the only one I've actually seen on Broadway, so that could have something to do with it! Of the touring ones, the best I've seen was "Fiddler on the Roof", with Topol. Yep, he comes in ahead of Sir Andrew Lloyd Webber for me, although I love the music from his shows, too! 

Maria


----------



## brinalyn530

Time for the QOTD for 7/30: I'm in a fantasy mood, so we'll be daydreaming for this 1.If you could wear anything at all(DIS friendly of course  what would it be? Describe your dream outfit in as much detail as possible. It doesn't need to fit you in real life, only in your head. And if your outfit serves a specific purpose what is it?
I picture myself in a really summery, flowery, short sundress  one with those little spaghetti straps! I have issues with my arms at the moment and the only sleeveless article of clothing I own is my swimsuit! I know eventually I will have kick a@@ arms and I will be proud to show them off in that sundress  ! 

Pamela  Have a great trip!

So for Saturday's question: Do you have a best friend other than your spouse or a sibling? If you do then what is their name and what's the story behind it?
I have a lot of good friends, but I really dont have a best friend anymore (long story ). I guess right now, the closest thing I have to a best friend is my friend in Florida  weve talked every day now for about a month, the ONLY other person I talk to EVERY day is my son, so that is really saying something! 

Taryn  So sorry to hear about your rough days  . 

QOTD 8/1 : What is the best show or concert you've been to? 
My brother and I went to see John Mayer in February. He was amazing, I love him ! I am a complete sucker for a guy who can play guitar, and man can he play guitar! 

I had a great weekend! Friday night I went to dinner with my mom and our friend, had a Cesar salad with a crab cake  yummy , mom and I went for a drink after dinner, DS spent the night with my mom and dad so I went home and had a long conversation with my friend that kept me up super late. Slept in Saturday, ran some errands, then did workout 1 of the C25K in the evening. I ran around the lake near my parents house and it was amazing! I was a little nervous to start but I ended up really enjoying it, no pain, no crying, I was pretty impressed with myself! Im going to do workout 2 this evening between work and picking DS up. Since I only have about 6 weeks before my race and I wasnt dying during the first one, Im going to do the first two workouts of each week then go to the next week until I get to weeks eight and nine of the program. The plan is to run every other day and do Shred on the no run days, NMTZ on the off weekend day, and try to squeeze in Punch Out when I can if Im not too beat. DS finally made a decision on fall baseball so I signed him up this weekend. I dont know what the schedule is going to be yet, but I do know that between school and baseball we will not have time for the gym so I didnt even bother going in to get their pricing. I think Ill still have plenty of activity going on without the gym at least until baseballs over ! 

Well, Ive got some things to get done here at work today, so have a wonderful on-plan day everyone!

Bree


----------



## donac

Just a short note.  I have been at school since 7:45 and we have not learned anything yet.  I am so bored.

QOTD   I love Barry Manilow.  He puts on a great show.  I also loved Bob Newhart  and I like Michael Finestein  Getting to see him Nov 7th.  Ds's gave me the tickets for Mother's Day.


----------



## carmiedog

QOTD 8/1 : What is the best show or concert you've been to? 

So You Think You Can Dance tour - all of them! Fun. Energetic. Amazing. 


First day back to work today after having the summer off. I lost a lot of weight lost school year, but I was still wearing baggy clothes. I lost more over the summer, went clothes shopping (size 16 to size 8!), got a haircut (was long and scraggly), put in my contacts instead of glasses, and even put on a little make-up. I'm feeling like a celebrity with all the compliments!


----------



## carmiedog

jenanderson said:


> Even though you might now have a perfect COW score, still send it in!  I think that is what causes many people to not keep up with the COW is worrying about the score or the number.  I think it is great when someone sends me ANY number and just shows they tried to do well on even one thing.



amen! Although I haven't done COW this time around, it was SO helpful the last challenge in helping me develop good habits. Even if I sent in embarrassingly low scores, it kept me MINDFUL. Same thing for weigh-ins. Even if you have weeks with gains, even if you don't lose the entire challenge, it keeps you conscious of where you're at.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Probably Journey, Styx and REO Speedwagon  several years ago with DH! 

Home from work and shopping with the girls. I need to go down and do 3 more miles in a bit. Ate a mini sausage pizza from Target and 2 breadsticks and then we had pretzel stix form Auntie Anne's. I had only had my BL protein water, a strawberry smoothie and a Special K chocolatey pretzel bar so I caught up on my calories. LOL! Gonna have water and lemonade the rest of the day. 

I bought myself a pair of shorts and a pair of jeans. I also got a tank top and another shirt I liked at Macy's. 4 things only cost me $40. I also got the girls some clearance rack clothes at Target and I also got DD1 a new bathing suit for our weekend away coming up. DH should be home shortly. I just want to catch up on my soap and chill out the rest of the day. Making chicken parmesan subs on Ciabatta rolls for supper. 

Hoping to do some Disney stuff today since my trip is less than 4 months away! 

Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## carmiedog

Rose&Mike said:


> I'm glad I have decided to maintain starting September 4th (my b-day and our first 1/2 this fall) because I have started playing games in my head about maybe going or a little lower, or losing a few more, etc. I think if nothing else, I need a month or so to get used to living in this body. I still have a very distorted body image.



I so understand that. On one hand, I've gone from a 16 to an 8. Logically, I know I look fantastic compared to before. Not perfect, but pretty darn good. Emotionally, though, I still see my fat thighs and stomach rolls from 3 pregnancies. I'm having trouble coming to terms with the reality that I won't ever have my 20 year old body back (even though I'm getting close on the scale, it just don't look the same!).


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Well, I'm disappointed to report that the South Beach Diet is not going to work for me. I'm just too lethargic without carbs. I lost some weight and hopefully, I'll be able to maintain the loss. Counting points should help. I will focus on eating as few carbs as possible and choosing the healthiest ones. I will probably continue to have a large salad with no-sugar added deli meat in it. Today's lunch was very filling. I have to put it in my points tracker still, but I'm pretty sure it was 7 points. I may stick to having that for lunch and a South Beach Diet-friendly breakfast, maybe with an apple or banana. I just won't be so strict with dinner. Plus, my parents were already suspicious of me not eating pasta last night with them, so it's probably for the best. My mom seems to be in a good and supportive mood today and we are going to try the C25K outside again tonight.

Thanks for all the good wishes! Yesterday was a really good day eating wise and I was very proud of myself. I also need to be able to walk around at work and not feel sick, so I know that I am making the right decision regarding how I will lose weight.

Hope everyone had a great day!

CC


----------



## Rose&Mike

donac said:


> Just a short note.  I have been at school since 7:45 and we have not learned anything yet.  I am so bored.
> 
> QOTD   I love Barry Manilow.  He puts on a great show.  I also loved Bob Newhart  and I like Michael Finestein  Getting to see him Nov 7th.  Ds's gave me the tickets for Mother's Day.


Dona--hope the class gets better!



carmiedog said:


> QOTD 8/1 : What is the best show or concert you've been to?
> 
> So You Think You Can Dance tour - all of them! Fun. Energetic. Amazing.
> 
> 
> First day back to work today after having the summer off. I lost a lot of weight lost school year, but I was still wearing baggy clothes. I lost more over the summer, went clothes shopping (size 16 to size 8!), got a haircut (was long and scraggly), put in my contacts instead of glasses, and even put on a little make-up. I'm feeling like a celebrity with all the compliments!


Sounds like a great day!

Jen--I agree, getting close to goal can be very hard. I have wanted to throw in the towel a bunch this summer. It can be really hard to feel like you've done everything right and have the scale barely move. Thanks for sharing. It's always nice to know I'm not the only one feeling this way.

You know when you start a new job and sometimes you have days where you feel great about things, and sometimes you have days where you just fell like you have absolutely no idea what you are doing? I had the latter today. It's so tiring. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. Someone on the W&D thread posted that they printed the course map and hung it up in their cubicle, so I'm going to do that, and tomorrow I will at least have something that makes me smile to look at when my brain is exploding!

Hope everyone has a nice evening. I'll try to check back in later.

Qotd--Counting Crows at our baseball stadium. We were on the field and got really close.


----------



## tigger813

carmiedog said:


> I so understand that. On one hand, I've gone from a 16 to an 8. Logically, I know I look fantastic compared to before. Not perfect, but pretty darn good. Emotionally, though, I still see my fat thighs and stomach rolls from 3 pregnancies. I'm having trouble coming to terms with the reality that I won't ever have my 20 year old body back (even though I'm getting close on the scale, it just don't look the same!).



I'm with you! I have also gone from a 16 to an 8, depending on the pants. I can now buy small or medium tops. I went from a 42c to a 38B bra size though I may still need a C cup. I am stuck in the 150s and went crazy over the weekend. I got in 6 1/2 miles this morning and hope to do more tonight. I need to get drinking my water and CL. I still see my stomach rolls from 2 pregnancies though they are smaller. I would also love to have my 20 year old body back but I'm coming to terms with why it's so hard to lost the last 10-15! I just want to say I've lost 50 pounds! I'll get there maybe after the kids go back to school but as long as I can maintain to a point I'll be happy for the summer! All I know is I do feel better than I did 10 years ago when I reached 30! Of course I had just had my first child and wasn't sleeping well. 

I'm so grateful to all of you for your support and just plain "awesomeness"! 

Enjoy the rest of your Monday!


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> I'm with you! I have also gone from a 16 to an 8, depending on the pants. I can now buy small or medium tops. I went from a 42c to a 38B bra size though I may still need a C cup. I am stuck in the 150s and went crazy over the weekend. I got in 6 1/2 miles this morning and hope to do more tonight. I need to get drinking my water and CL. I still see my stomach rolls from 2 pregnancies though they are smaller. I would also love to have my 20 year old body back but I'm coming to terms with why it's so hard to lost the last 10-15! I just want to say I've lost 50 pounds! I'll get there maybe after the kids go back to school but as long as I can maintain to a point I'll be happy for the summer! All I know is I do feel better than I did 10 years ago when I reached 30! Of course I had just had my first child and wasn't sleeping well.
> 
> I'm so grateful to all of you for your support and just plain "awesomeness"!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your Monday!



Thanks for sharing. I think we all need to make a list of how far we've come and hang it up for when we're wishing for those 20 year old bodies. And really, I don't want the 20 year old body permanently, maybe just for an hour or two so I can appreciate it! I am in the best phyiscal shape of my life. I wouldn't trade that for anything. Not so bad for a 40something.

I agree with Tracey--you all are awesome! Thanks for sharing your journey with me.


----------



## tigger813

As promised, here is my solo walking playlist: I won't be walking that much by myself for awhile as I get back to walking with my neighbor and my WATP!

I Gotta Feeling-Black Eyed Peas
Hot N COld- Katy Perry
I Like to Move It Move It- Reel to Reel
Waterloo-ABBA
Can't Fight the Moonlight-LeAnn Rimes
Nobody's Perfect- Hannah Montana
All Star-Smash Mouth
Pumpin' Up the Party- Hannah Montana
Sunrise- Duran Duran
Hole Hearted- Extreme
Don't Stop Believin'- Journey
Tessie-Dropkick Murphys
7 Things- Miley Cyrus
I'm Shipping Up to Boston- Dropkick Murphys
Time Warp- Rocky Horror Picture Show
Girls Just Wanna Have Fun-Miley Cyrus

Going to add-
Cowboy Cassanova-Carrie Underwood
A Kind of Magic- Queen
We Will Rock You- Queen
Somebody to Love- Queen
Push It to the Limit- Corbin Bleu
Defying Gravity- Glee
Gotta Getcha Head in the Game- HSM3
LoveBug- Jonas Bros
So What-Pink
Hey, Soul Sister- Train
Crazy Little Thing Called Love- Queen


Any other suggestions? I like stuff that will really keep me walking and fast!

Enjoy your Night!


----------



## flipflopmom

Tracey - I've so got to add pumpin up the party.  It totally reminds me of WDW parades!!!!!!

I've got some of the same, Pink, Katy Perry, BEP. You might like:
Imma Be and Boom Boom Pow by the black Eyed Peas,
California Girls by Katy Perry, 
I  Almost There from the Princess and the Frog soundtrack - at first I added it when we were going to WDW, and now it reminds me of being almost to my goal.  
Hey Ya by Outkast

I have a lot of rap stuff, too, doesn't look like that's your style though.  

carmiedog and Tracey - add me to the "16 to 8" and not entirely thrilled and believing it crew!  

Rose and Jen - Thanks for the support.  I'm not as close to goal as you two amazing ladies are, but close enough to get frustrated!  

CC - sorry the SB didn't go as great as you hoped.  I remember a bit of lethargy when I first started Atkins years ago, it got better.  I couldn't keep up the lifestyle, though.  I think we ALL need to carefully chose our carbs, make sure they are healthy and necessary.  Instead of an appetizer, I've started looking at breads as dessert (meaning, I only eat it at the end if I'm still hungry)  and "fillers" like pasta and rice as just that, fillers that aren't necessary most of the time.  Carbs hold water in the body.  I am trying to make sure my carbs are coming from good sources, not enriched flour with no nutritional value.  

Dona - is your professor Roz??????  Hang in there.    Hope it gets better!!!

Rose- great idea on hanging up something for W&D.  Totally the reason I wanted to do my classroom in Mickey, Disney.  I need the escape during the day!  Hope tomorrow is better!!


So, Sophie was still....bubbly this morning.  So we didn't go to gymnastics, didn't want to clean THAT up in the car!  Good thing, she had potty problems a few more times this morning.  I spent the day researching foods.  (Can you tell?)    I think I am going to order a yogurt starter and make my own yogurt.  I would like to switch the family over to more organic foods, but the cost can be prohibitive.  Trying to find out which things are most important, I try to get my produce organic if it's available in the store.  I could so be a .  Trying to find out the most cost effective ways to clean up my family's foods.  I REALLY think there is a link to the junk in processed and other foods that is leading to so much out there.

Okay, off my soapbox!

Tomorrow is my first day back to work.    I am not at all excited, I need a summer do over!  But, it's a necessity.  I'll probably be back later tonight!
Taryn


----------



## jbm02

Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks for sharing. I think we all need to make a list of how far we've come and hang it up for when we're wishing for those 20 year old bodies. And really, I don't want the 20 year old body permanently, maybe just for an hour or two so I can appreciate it! I am in the best phyiscal shape of my life. I wouldn't trade that for anything. Not so bad for a 40something.
> 
> I agree with Tracey--you all are awesome! Thanks for sharing your journey with me.



AARGH!!  I just spent 20 minutes writing a post and - poof!- it totally disappared!!!  Luckily, Rose's quote mysteriously remained!! 

Rose, thanks for putting into words what is so true for me too.  While I was much smaller in high school and college, I'm in the best shape I've ever been right now (strength wise anyway).  Although I wish I had appreciated my size back then and not constantly viewed myself as the "fat friend".  Truthfully though, I still have "mirror" issues - ie, I don't really see myself as I probably am.  I see myself as I think I am.  Does that sound crazy??

As for my favorite concert: 18 May 2005: Toby Keith in Tikrit, Iraq.  It was my first half day off in about 10 months.  He performed with one other member of his band in front of about 50 soldiers at FOB Danger (don't even get me started on the genius who named our forward operating base!! yup, I had to write home and tell my DH that I was living in "Danger" 24/7!!!)  I was in the second row - although the last row was only about 2 more rows back!! LOL.  He and his band buddy Scotty then spent a lot of time talking and taking pictures with the soldiers.  While many entertainers travelled to Iraq, very few were willing to travel to the forward operating bases for those of us out there.  His recognition for those of us in the forward bases - and determination to reach out to us - meant so much.  

2d favorite: Genesis at the Montreaux Rock Fest in Montreaux, Switzerland in 1986 when I was studying for a Junior year Abroad in Fribourg, Switzerland.   Can you get any more different than the one above???!!

Taryn, here's my addition to your list:
Walking On Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves.  It always makes me pick up my pace!
Sin Wagon - Dixie Chicks


Tomorrow is my AM spin class and my afternoon run is my tempo run that usually kicks my rear.  Hopefully it will be a good day!


----------



## tigger813

I don't think I have Walkin' On Sunshine anywhere! I'll have to download it! I always walk to it doing Walk It Out! It is a favorite of mine!


----------



## tigger813

tigger813 said:


> I don't think I have Walkin' On Sunshine anywhere! I'll have to download it! I always walk to it doing Walk It Out! It is a favorite of mine!



Didn't realize I still had a balance on itunes! Downloading as we speak!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Mike's on a conference call and DS is going out with friends. I am avoiding doing anything productive. The dog, of course has been whining the entire time Mike has been upstairs on the call.

Jude--I love Sin Wagon! Great song! So do your mirror images involve seeing yourself as bigger or smaller. Last fall I saw myself as smaller than what I was. I hate looking at the pictures from last fall and winter. Now, I am stuck on bigger. I consistently take clothes into the dressing room that are too big. I loved reading about the Toby Keith concert. Thanks for sharing.

Taryn--I downloaded Hey Ya for tomorrow. I was playing it and DS said I just downloaded that song last week. Too funny. 

Last week I added Lady Marmalade, Closer to Fine and Twilight Zone (golden earring) to my run playlist. 

Ok, I think Mike is done. Nope, false alarm, he just needed his phone charger! These conference calls are getting old. He said he's giving the one tomorrow night to someone who works for him. 

I never answered the QOTD about best friends. I had two BFs in college. One I still talk to occasionally, and when we do talk, it's like no time has passed. The other one I lost touch with several years ago. It makes me sad still. We moved here when DS was 3, and had a hard time fitting in at first. Even though it's a real city, it has a small town feeling. When people ask where you went to school, they don't care about college, they mean high school. So I know lots of people, and very rarely go places where we don't see someone we know, but I would not say I have a BF other than Mike. That makes me a little sad, too. I keep thinking it's a deficiency in my personality. The other thing that factors into it, is when DS was between 3 and 6 we had two failed adoptions, and a miscarriage. It was rough, and I think when you spend a lot of time being sad, it turns people off. We were also dealing with DSs genetic disorder/health issues. Anyhow, I think after that whole experiece I became a little more reserved than I was before. We had "friends" and relatives who told us we needed to get over the whole thing so I started holding back a little. Anyhow, that's where I'm at. 

Guess I need to find something to do. Contemplating a beer and finding a book to read. Have a nice evening.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

carmiedog said:


> First day back to work today after having the summer off. I lost a lot of weight lost school year, but I was still wearing baggy clothes. I lost more over the summer, went clothes shopping (size 16 to size 8!), got a haircut (was long and scraggly), put in my contacts instead of glasses, and even put on a little make-up. I'm feeling like a celebrity with all the compliments!



Wow amazing accomplishments!!!  Celebrate how far you have come



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, I'm disappointed to report that the South Beach Diet is not going to work for me. I'm just too lethargic without carbs. I lost some weight and hopefully, I'll be able to maintain the loss. Counting points should help. I will focus on eating as few carbs as possible and choosing the healthiest ones. I will probably continue to have a large salad with no-sugar added deli meat in it. Today's lunch was very filling. I have to put it in my points tracker still, but I'm pretty sure it was 7 points. I may stick to having that for lunch and a South Beach Diet-friendly breakfast, maybe with an apple or banana. I just won't be so strict with dinner. Plus, my parents were already suspicious of me not eating pasta last night with them, so it's probably for the best. My mom seems to be in a good and supportive mood today and we are going to try the C25K outside again tonight.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes! Yesterday was a really good day eating wise and I was very proud of myself. I also need to be able to walk around at work and not feel sick, so I know that I am making the right decision regarding how I will lose weight.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day!
> 
> CC



Hey CC hang in there.  WW is such a good program.  Stick to the points and you will see the changes.  Be patient.  1-2lbs per week is a healthy loss.



tigger813 said:


> I'm with you! I have also gone from a 16 to an 8, depending on the pants. I can now buy small or medium tops. I went from a 42c to a 38B bra size though I may still need a C cup. I am stuck in the 150s and went crazy over the weekend. I got in 6 1/2 miles this morning and hope to do more tonight. I need to get drinking my water and CL. I still see my stomach rolls from 2 pregnancies though they are smaller. I would also love to have my 20 year old body back but I'm coming to terms with why it's so hard to lost the last 10-15! I just want to say I've lost 50 pounds! I'll get there maybe after the kids go back to school but as long as I can maintain to a point I'll be happy for the summer! All I know is I do feel better than I did 10 years ago when I reached 30! Of course I had just had my first child and wasn't sleeping well.
> 
> I'm so grateful to all of you for your support and just plain "awesomeness"!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your Monday!



Wow I would say I would be ecstatic to feel that good when I turn 40.  I think 40 is the new 30 right?  I think so far 30 is my worst year health wise yet.  I was at my heaviest and so not active.  I am now 31 and 1/2 and things are looking up.



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks for sharing. I think we all need to make a list of how far we've come and hang it up for when we're wishing for those 20 year old bodies. And really, I don't want the 20 year old body permanently, maybe just for an hour or two so I can appreciate it! I am in the best phyiscal shape of my life. I wouldn't trade that for anything. Not so bad for a 40something.
> 
> I agree with Tracey--you all are awesome! Thanks for sharing your journey with me.



You are all awesome and have made such great accomplishments.  It is so inspiring



flipflopmom said:


> So, Sophie was still....bubbly this morning.  So we didn't go to gymnastics, didn't want to clean THAT up in the car!  Good thing, she had potty problems a few more times this morning.  I spent the day researching foods.  (Can you tell?)    I think I am going to order a yogurt starter and make my own yogurt.  I would like to switch the family over to more organic foods, but the cost can be prohibitive.  Trying to find out which things are most important, I try to get my produce organic if it's available in the store.  I could so be a .  Trying to find out the most cost effective ways to clean up my family's foods.  I REALLY think there is a link to the junk in processed and other foods that is leading to so much out there.
> 
> Okay, off my soapbox!
> 
> Tomorrow is my first day back to work.    I am not at all excited, I need a summer do over!  But, it's a necessity.  I'll probably be back later tonight!
> Taryn



Id love to be more organic but with a full time job and 2 kids there is just not enough time in the day.  If you figure out some tricks let me know.  I agree that processed food and fast food is a huge factor in many health issues.  I cant believe you are back to work tomorrow.  I remember you just getting done telling us your off for the summer.  Gosh where does the time go



jbm02 said:


> As for my favorite concert: 18 May 2005: Toby Keith in Tikrit, Iraq.  It was my first half day off in about 10 months.  He performed with one other member of his band in front of about 50 soldiers at FOB Danger (don't even get me started on the genius who named our forward operating base!! yup, I had to write home and tell my DH that I was living in "Danger" 24/7!!!)  I was in the second row - although the last row was only about 2 more rows back!! LOL.  He and his band buddy Scotty then spent a lot of time talking and taking pictures with the soldiers.  While many entertainers travelled to Iraq, very few were willing to travel to the forward operating bases for those of us out there.  His recognition for those of us in the forward bases - and determination to reach out to us - meant so much.



That concert sounds great!  Thank you for fighting for our country  At least it seems like you have got to see some great places over seas.



Rose&Mike said:


> I never answered the QOTD about best friends. I had two BFs in college. One I still talk to occasionally, and when we do talk, it's like no time has passed. The other one I lost touch with several years ago. It makes me sad still. We moved here when DS was 3, and had a hard time fitting in at first. Even though it's a real city, it has a small town feeling. When people ask where you went to school, they don't care about college, they mean high school. So I know lots of people, and very rarely go places where we don't see someone we know, but I would not say I have a BF other than Mike. That makes me a little sad, too. I keep thinking it's a deficiency in my personality. The other thing that factors into it, is when DS was between 3 and 6 we had two failed adoptions, and a miscarriage. It was rough, and I think when you spend a lot of time being sad, it turns people off. We were also dealing with DSs genetic disorder/health issues. Anyhow, I think after that whole experiece I became a little more reserved than I was before. We had "friends" and relatives who told us we needed to get over the whole thing so I started holding back a little. Anyhow, that's where I'm at.
> 
> Guess I need to find something to do. Contemplating a beer and finding a book to read. Have a nice evening.



sending hugs for you and all you had to go through.  At least you and your dh are best friends.  Alot of marriages fail during such times of stress.  It is wonderful that you still have him to confide in.  You have all of us too.  We always will listen whether you are happy or sad.


QOTD-8/1
I have seen tim mcgraw 4 times one with his wife faith hill.  All were amazing but my favorite was the last one I went to.  I was 6th row center stage.  I waved to him through a bunch of songs and during one of them he waved back.  I thought I was going to faint.  Everyone around me was like oh my god he waved at you.  We were all screaming.  I actually crack up now thinking about it.  It was a blast.

I am back on track.  Had a great day of eating.  I am down .2lbs from last mon.  Some wound frown but I smile.  After all I ate this week it could have been worse.  Running 4X last week Im sure has helped.  I did a 5.8mile run last night.  Now today I cant extend my left leg right when Im walking.  I think I strained the ligament that connects my hamstring to my calf.  I am going to rest it for a few nights and hopefully it will feel better.  Its not extremely painful just tight and sore.

Have a great evening! Thanks for staying on me this weekend.  I feel like I am back in control.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Evening everybody.  

I have 1 more day of work before getting 2 days off.  I am soooo ready for them.  Work has been nuts and tiring lately. I promise to make up for my one shot posts starting tomorrow night.  

Connie:  I would love to see Charlie Daniels. I am a huge fiddle fan but I've never had the opportunity to see him. And I think you managed your splurges very well.  Sometimes after a workout I am really jonesing for something specific. And my rule of thumb is that if I have it in the house then i go for it.  I just try keeping the portions in check.  And I think you did a great job of that before and after your post run meal. 

Taryn:  You mentioned a bikini to fit into as did a few others.  So this brings up a question as I haven't worn 1 since i was about 7 or 8.  Am i the only one here who doesn't care if I never fit into a bikini   I will admit to loving 2 piece suits. just makes it that much easier to get on and off especially in a hurry.  But a bikini i could do without.

And as for the 7hrs without posts happening when you step away, I say that's what happens when i take over coaching for the week

Tracey: Great job on the walking  I take issue with the "Happy Monday" though.  It was all I could do to get out of bed this morning.  I expect tomorrow won't be much better.

Kathy:  He got me started on country concerts too. I hadn't even listened to him much before being talked into going.  I still have flashbacks to Wachovia center whenever I hear Unanswered Prayers.  And I would absolutely love to see him in Vegas, though i doubt that'll happen. 

Jen:  I think you are on the right track with your running and how you're using your Garmin.  I think its tough because we always keep on ourselves about how improve what we're doing whether its me using my resistance band for exercise or you running.    And its not always easy to keep from obsessing about little missteps that we make.   

And your problem with the cabin is becoming my problem at my parents' house.  Its so easy to go to the beach and hit our favorite restaurant and order a nice big breakfast like always, and yet twice now my body has told me i shouldn't be doing that anymore, as breakfast wound up filling me all the way to bedtime  I'm going up again in a few weeks, and i have got to sit down with myself and talk myself out ordering that way again.  

Good luck with the schooling

CC:  I'm sorry SBD didn't work out for you.  I hope sticking with WW will help you make the choices you need.  I'm guilty of too many carbs myself.  Its something we're trying to break out of here, but it goes in fits and starts so to speak.



> Thanks for sharing. I think we all need to make a list of how far we've come and hang it up for when we're wishing for those 20 year old bodies.  And really, I don't want the 20 year old body permanently, maybe just for an hour or two so I can appreciate it! I am in the best phyiscal shape of my life. I wouldn't trade that for anything. Not so bad for a 40something.



Sounds like a good plan to me Rose.  Although I'm really not wishing for my 20yo old body at all, making a list and hanging it up/posting it here  can really be an eye opener.   So everybody who'd like to make a list and post it here fire away.  Or alternately, post it somewhere you'll see it all the time and use it to congratulate yourself on your new you

OK I need to get to bed so on to out QOTD for tomorrow

Since it seems that a few of us are needing changes in our weightloss journeys.  So how do you know when its time for a change?  And how do you know which change you need to go farther down the road to your goal?

I'll answer this 1 tomorrow after work, because if i answer now I may well be here till midnight and I'd hoped to be off by 10:30

Everybody have a great Tuesday


----------



## Zoesmama03

Exhausted so just a quick Hi.  Did 7 hours of walking this morning through Old Navy, Target, Office Max and Walmart to get dinner and the ONE sole school supply left on the list.  Glad that is done minus her polos we have to get from the school with logos.  I could actually find uniform shorts it was amazing.  I was gonna break down and buy Old Navy pants for $10/pair but returned them when I found shorts at Target for $10. Old Navy only had one pair of uniform shorts and they were a 6 but snug.  I hope they have pants for sell in a few months when it started getting cold enough for pants. For a hot state it was tougher than I expected.  At least she has a blue skirt that is too big and a tan one(getting snug) left from Kinder that still fits and looks practically new so she has 3-4 days worth which will be fine for now. Only got money for 2 shirts though, so gonna see if her dad can spare another shirt or two worth.  Its all I get from him, when I email and ask for help.


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> Trying to find out which things are most important, I try to get my produce organic if it's available in the store.  I could so be a .



To save money on produce, you can buy the "dirty dozen" organic (or grow them yourself, of course) and just stick to traditionally grown for other produce. Check out http://www.foodnews.org/walletguide.php


----------



## 50sjayne

Hey! Just was feeling guilty about board abandonment but it seems everyone is doing really well, looking back a few pages so I won't let guilt keep me away. Besides I'm back to my actual maintaining weight and I don't want to gain so tada! I'm officially dropped from the challenge but I'd like to check in until the next starts. 
It's just been kinda nuts for me, we went to Disney.  For us it's a big deal, last year was our first in 10 years and this year will be our last for a few years, till 2012 anyway. (So I have to maintain 'till then ugh) Then when I got back the day after I was back to work I took on a Mama kitty and 2 of her kittens. This was a challenge even for me...My boss's mom was sick before I left for my trip, then when I got back my boss got an ear infection that kept her home for a week. Then her mom got worse and died. Sooo--I've been working A lot. During all this one of the kittens got really sick and I ended up taking him to the emergency room. After testing they couldn't figure it out and sent him home with clavamox which he responded very well to and he's ok. Now little brother is sick too. At least I still have a lot of antibiotic- they gave me enough for both I think--but I'm very worried about him as he was the runt. Mom just got spayed too although she seems good and healing well. My days off the last few weeks were fun but hectic--a trip to the coast with my stepdad because my mom's visiting her family in Illinos. He's on vacation too lol and I didn't want him hiking a mountain alone with a new knee lol. Then my husband's boss surprised him with a concert in Portland last week so we did that. This week my daughter's visiting from Albuquerque (sp?). 
At least the kitten's doing ok although I wish they could have figured out what was wrong-- I guess this stuff will just have to work through their system...Figaro is 100% now anyway. Noticed myself eating a lot worrying about them and stopped it...
'M doing everything in my power to help Wally--the clamavox, tuna juice, pedialite mixed with good canned food, forcing liquid when I feel he is dehydrated. I'm sure he's getting tired of me pinching his skin poor thing. I've also intermittently been giving him and his very well brother echinacea and goldenseal tincture. I bought a feliway refill, and have been putting the bach's rescue remedy on his ears. You see-- he looks exactly like my old cat Bob that I accidentally ran over last July. Bob was old and had cancer and he was sleeping under my wheel. That was the second worst thing that ever happened to me. The first was watching my daughter struggle with her asthma one night after they (doctors) couldn't figure out she had asthma. Sidenote--That night she was actually talking about Bobby in her sleep. He was a young kitty then. 
I'm asking for your thought support I guess--here is a recent pic of Wally. It's really hurting me that he's sick...I picked this one because he is surrounded in white and red-- healing colors. 






[/IMG]


----------



## flipflopmom

jbm02 said:


> While many entertainers travelled to Iraq, very few were willing to travel to the forward operating bases for those of us out there.  His recognition for those of us in the forward bases - and determination to reach out to us - meant so much.


That's awesome.  I'm not a big Toby Keith fan, but that raised him a bit in my eyes!!!  I am always humbled when you speak of your service!  You've had an adventurous life!  What exactly is a tempo run?  I've read about in Runner's World.  Is it where you basically try to stay at the fastest pace you can maintain for 3 miles?  



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--I downloaded Hey Ya for tomorrow. I was playing it and DS said I just downloaded that song last week. Too funny.
> 
> The other thing that factors into it, is when DS was between 3 and 6 we had two failed adoptions, and a miscarriage. It was rough, and I think when you spend a lot of time being sad, it turns people off.



Glad I suggested it to you! I like the tempo.  And  to you on what you and Mike went through. We spend 2 years trying to get pregnant with Anna Kat, and were on the last dose of fertility meds when I did.  At that time, a lot of my friends, including my bff, got pregnant.  I was majorly depressed and jealous, she got angry, and honestly, we haven't been quite the same since then!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> After all I ate this week it could have been worse.  Running 4X last week Im sure has helped.  I did a 5.8mile run last night.  Now today I cant extend my left leg right when Im walking.  I think I strained the ligament that connects my hamstring to my calf.  I am going to rest it for a few nights and hopefully it will feel better.  Its not extremely painful just tight and sore.


Ice it.  Lots.  and definitely rest it!  Hope it's better soon, and glad you are back in a happy place!



Octoberbride03 said:


> Taryn:  You mentioned a bikini to fit into as did a few others.  So this brings up a question as I haven't worn 1 since i was about 7 or 8.  Am i the only one here who doesn't care if I never fit into a bikini   I will admit to loving 2 piece suits. just makes it that much easier to get on and off especially in a hurry.  But a bikini i could do without.  And as for the 7hrs without posts happening when you step away, I say that's what happens when i take over coaching for the week
> 
> Since it seems that a few of us are needing changes in our weightloss journeys.  So how do you know when its time for a change?  And how do you know which change you need to go farther down the road to your goal?



You are doing great!!!!  Just a busy Saturday!  As for the bikini - I've never worn one.  Too big even in high school.  So I think it's just repression! 

QOTD:  As I am nearing goal - not that close, but a lot closer than ever, my body has adjusted to the regime I've given it. I'm am VERY slowly losing, gaining crazy amounts in one day, then losing it.   I'm try to up my running mileage, changing up my diet a bit. More calories burned, better calories in. I think when our bodies stop responding, we need to change it up just a bit.



Zoesmama03 said:


> Exhausted so just a quick Hi.


Ugh.  Sometimes shopping is painful! 



Connie96 said:


> To save money on produce, you can buy the "dirty dozen" organic (or grow them yourself, of course) and just stick to traditionally grown for other produce. Check out http://www.foodnews.org/walletguide.php



Thanks Connie- I actually read that list last night.   We have a small garden, and I try to buy local as much as possible.  Unfortunately, our local grocery doesn't have a large selection of organic in the dirty dozen, and I would have to travel an hour to a health foods store for the rest.  Thinking about joining a CSA or something next year.





50sjayne said:


> Hey! Just was feeling guilty about board abandonment but it seems everyone is doing really well, looking back a few pages so I won't let guilt keep me away.



WOW!  You've had a lot going on!  Thanks for checking in!    Hope the kitties get better!

Well, heigh-heigh ho.  Wonder what the day will bring!  They are doing construction in all our schools, and we were implicity told not to come into the building until today.  Then we were told to wear comfy clothes to help move things into rooms.  The superintendent had the headline in the local paper that "SCHOOLS WILL OPEN ON TIME"..  Several of my friends won't be allowed in their rooms until Monday at least, and school starts Wed???    I have a feeling it's going to be a disaster!

Off to shower and get ready.  YAY ME.

Have a great day everyone!!!!!!!
Taryn


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  

Just a short note.  I want to get some things done before I head to class.

The professor wasn;t as amusing as Roz.  I wish.  At least I could have laughed.  He was so unprepared it wasn't funny.  It seemed to me he just winged it.  He handed us some paper with some problems on it and told us "Try these" and he did that a could of times.  The good thing is we got out early.  

Thanks for all the PD for ds.  The next big hurdle for him is an interview next Monday.  Please keep it coming.  

He caled me yesterday from DW.  He taped the Electric Light Parade on Sunday night for me.  He said there are 2 dark places.  One where it was starting and one where he wanted to surprise me with the float that was coming.  I told him it had to be Elliot (from Pete's dragon).  I was right.  

He loved the restaurant in Canada.  We have never eaten there but I was able to get him a reservation last March.

My plan of attack for the day is to get some work done on a workshop that I will be giving in Nov.  We are in a brand new building so they are expecting us to have our laptops on our desks.  Each desk has a built in outlet for 2 laptops and the building is wifi.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tigger813

Maureen- Hope your Tuesday is better! I didn't get up for a workout this morning. I just wanted to sleep so I did!

Taryn- Good luck! When I got my first teaching job I got hired on Thursday but couldn't get in my classroom until Monday and school started in Tuesday! They were putting carpeting in the room. I also had meetings and had to find daycare for DD1 who was 3 months old. A friend of mine who is a teacher helped me get my room together. I got hired on my birthday so we went out to dinner at a mall that had a teacher's store in it and I spent about $250 that night! Somehow it all came together but it was insane! I was a wreck but as things go I survived!

Slept in this morning! Just wanted to sleep! I'm giving a massage this morning and then I have to drive to Salem, NH to pick up our taxes as we are refinancing again and we forgot to pick them up. Girls are going to DD1s BFF's house while I work and then I will pick up DD2 to go with me. I also have to return a shirt DD1 got yesterday and hopefully get a bigger size!

Time to get moving as we have to leave in just over an hour! Have a nice day!


----------



## mikamah

Just a quick hello this morning again.  I did get out of work a little early yesterday, and was tempted to catch up here, but went for a 3 mile run/walk instead, and was very glad I did.  It definintely helped keep me on track the rest of the day.  We have my nieces sweet 16 b-day tonight which will be pizza and cake.  Plan to drink lots of water, and have only one piece of pizza and sliver of cake, and then if it's hot I'll get in the pool and away from the food.  

50sjayne-hugs and pixie dust to you and your little kitties.  You are such a good person to take all those needy little fellas in and nurse them back to health.  Glad to hear you are still maintaining.  Great job.

Carmiedog-congrats on the new size!!

Taryn- hugs to you going back to work.  I can't believe school starts so early for you.  I hope this week goes smoothly and your classroom is all ready next week.  Good luck.

Lindsay- Nice job staying on track this week.  And again thank  you for the tips on Mapmyrun.  I've been using it so easily, and the distance is a little higher than when I've driven my car, so that means my speeds are a little faster, closer to 14 min miles, which makes me very happy.  

JenA- Thanks for the encouragement on the cow.  I definitely am more aware when I have written it down on my little postit and see it every time I sit at my desk.  Good luck to your kiddos heading back to school.  

Dona- hang in there with that class.  Sounds very long, painful and boring, but I know you'll be happy to have friday off.  Glad you ds loved le cellier.  We got a ressie for sept, and i can't wait. 

Rose-hugs to you and all you went through when ds was little.  I hope you are enjoying your visit with ds. 

Kudos to all who are hanging in there.   Make every day matter.  

Jennz and Lisah- hope you're enjoying your vacations.  I'm thinking you'll both be back soon.  

Off to work now!  Have a great day!!


----------



## jenanderson

Worfiedoodles said:


> I have a history of not doing the COW, but I've been doing it this Challenge and enjoying it. I do think it's helpful, and of course it's fun to have prizes! I think both *Dona* and *Jen* have done a great job with it, and I really appreciate all the hard work you have both put into it!
> 
> I've never thought about this! I guess my dream outfit would be an amazing dress which would make me look well, amazing! My favorite color is purple, so I would want it to be in shades of purple from lilac to eggplant, with a sweetheart neckline, nipped in waist, and flowing skirt. Probably starting with lilac at the shoulders and ending in the eggplant, and made from silk or chiffon, just a light, floating dress that would make me look and feel like a princess!



Maria - I am so glad that you are doing the challenge of the week this time around.  I enjoy doing it and think it is a great way to develop some really healthy habits.  I plan on making a few more changes to it for our next session...so stay tuned!

Your dream dress sounds beautiful and I bet you would make an amazing princess!  



brinalyn530 said:


> ...did workout 1 of the C25K in the evening. I ran around the lake near my parents house and it was amazing! I was a little nervous to start but I ended up really enjoying it, no pain, no crying, I was pretty impressed with myself! Im going to do workout 2 this evening between work and picking DS up. Since I only have about 6 weeks before my race and I wasnt dying during the first one, Im going to do the first two workouts of each week then go to the next week until I get to weeks eight and nine of the program. The plan is to run every other day and do Shred on the no run days, NMTZ on the off weekend day, and try to squeeze in Punch Out when I can if Im not too beat.



Bree - YOU GO GIRL!  I am so happy that you did day 1 of the C25K with ease.  I think it would have been so much easier for me if I had already been doing some form of exercise BEFORE I started - so hopefully with how in shape you already are it will continue to be a nice program for you!  



carmiedog said:


> QOTD 8/1 : What is the best show or concert you've been to?
> 
> So You Think You Can Dance tour - all of them! Fun. Energetic. Amazing.



My family would LOVE to go see the So You Think You Can Dance tour - it is one of our favorite shows!

BTW...I bet you look so great with all the changes you have made and I am glad you are getting the compliments you deserve.



carmiedog said:


> amen! Although I haven't done COW this time around, it was SO helpful the last challenge in helping me develop good habits. Even if I sent in embarrassingly low scores, it kept me MINDFUL. Same thing for weigh-ins. Even if you have weeks with gains, even if you don't lose the entire challenge, it keeps you conscious of where you're at.



I think being accountable is really helpful.  There is no such thing as an embarrassingly low score...if you try and have any points, you have done great!  I get really excited when I see someone send in a couple points and talk about what they tried - at least I know we are giving people something healthy and new to try out!  



carmiedog said:


> I so understand that. On one hand, I've gone from a 16 to an 8. Logically, I know I look fantastic compared to before. Not perfect, but pretty darn good. Emotionally, though, I still see my fat thighs and stomach rolls from 3 pregnancies. I'm having trouble coming to terms with the reality that I won't ever have my 20 year old body back (even though I'm getting close on the scale, it just don't look the same!).



I have also gone from a 16 to an 8 (and even sometimes a 6).  I do wear a bikini now (even in front of other people ).  I also wear shorts...something I haven't done probably about 5 years!  I also know that I look great but no where near perfect yet.  Reading your post (and a few others), I realized that I am still seeking my 20 year old body!    You are right about it though...I might have to come to terms that it is not going to happen.  At age 20 I was only 115 pounds and wore a size 2 or 4.  If I stop and think about it I know that it is not going to happen but for some reason when I look in the mirror, that is what I am looking for.  I must work on this a little.



cclovesdis said:


> Well, I'm disappointed to report that the South Beach Diet is not going to work for me.



CC - The important thing is that you find something that WILL work for you.  It is good to try out the different plans out there as there are so many of them.  I think that you are smart to recognize that South Beach is not a plan you can live with and move on.



tigger813 said:


> I just want to say I've lost 50 pounds! I'll get there maybe after the kids go back to school but as long as I can maintain to a point I'll be happy for the summer! All I know is I do feel better than I did 10 years ago when I reached 30! Of course I had just had my first child and wasn't sleeping well.



Tracey - You have come a long ways and I bet you feel so great now!  I am beginning to realize that much of the success of losing the weight is in how I feel when I try to do things - I can do so much more now and have so much more confidence.  Way to go with losing 50 pounds!  INCREDIBLE!



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks for sharing. I think we all need to make a list of how far we've come and hang it up for when we're wishing for those 20 year old bodies. And really, I don't want the 20 year old body permanently, maybe just for an hour or two so I can appreciate it! I am in the best phyiscal shape of my life. I wouldn't trade that for anything. Not so bad for a 40something.



Rose - You said it so well!  I know that I am in as good of shape as I was when I was younger...and if I keep it up, I am sure it will improve past that.  Thank you for reminding me that being 40 and where I am at is a good thing!


----------



## jenanderson

tigger813 said:


> Any other suggestions? I like stuff that will really keep me walking and fast!



A new must have for me is Hush Hush (I Will Survive) by the Pussycat Dolls



flipflopmom said:


> I think I am going to order a yogurt starter and make my own yogurt.  I would like to switch the family over to more organic foods, but the cost can be prohibitive.  Trying to find out which things are most important, I try to get my produce organic if it's available in the store.  I could so be a .  Trying to find out the most cost effective ways to clean up my family's foods.  I REALLY think there is a link to the junk in processed and other foods that is leading to so much out there.



I think it is so much healthier to eat the more organic but I am with some others...it just seems like it would take so much more money or time.  I need to do some more research on this as well because I would like to eat less processed food.



Rose&Mike said:


> The other thing that factors into it, is when DS was between 3 and 6 we had two failed adoptions, and a miscarriage. It was rough, and I think when you spend a lot of time being sad, it turns people off. We were also dealing with DSs genetic disorder/health issues. Anyhow, I think after that whole experiece I became a little more reserved than I was before. We had "friends" and relatives who told us we needed to get over the whole thing so I started holding back a little. Anyhow, that's where I'm at.



 Hugs to you Rose.  DH and I have the same thing - tons of issues with having the kids and then DS has many health issues that we still deal with.  It is not easy for others to understand what you go through with all of that and it is not easy to forget what people say (I heard the whole "get over it" MANY times).  I lost so many friends during the worse of what we were going through.  I am much more cautious about making friends and I am so much more reserved about things.  It is hard.  I am so glad that you and your DH remain to be best friends...I feel that DH is mine.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did a 5.8mile run last night.  Now today I cant extend my left leg right when Im walking.  I think I strained the ligament that connects my hamstring to my calf.  I am going to rest it for a few nights and hopefully it will feel better.  Its not extremely painful just tight and sore.



Great job on the run!  Sounds like you might need to listen to your body and rest that leg for a day or so.  As long as it doesn't hurt and is just tight, you might want to stretch it out a bit to see if that helps.



50sjayne said:


> I'm asking for your thought support I guess--here is a recent pic of Wally. It's really hurting me that he's sick...I picked this one because he is surrounded in white and red-- healing colors.



Your kitty is so cute!  I hope that he heals quickly! 



flipflopmom said:


> Well, heigh-heigh ho.  Wonder what the day will bring!  They are doing construction in all our schools, and we were implicity told not to come into the building until today.  Then we were told to wear comfy clothes to help move things into rooms.  The superintendent had the headline in the local paper that "SCHOOLS WILL OPEN ON TIME"..  Several of my friends won't be allowed in their rooms until Monday at least, and school starts Wed???    I have a feeling it's going to be a disaster!



Oh my!  School starting already!  Good luck and enjoy your 1st day back today!!!



donac said:


> He caled me yesterday from DW.  He taped the Electric Light Parade on Sunday night for me.  He said there are 2 dark places.  One where it was starting and one where he wanted to surprise me with the float that was coming.  I told him it had to be Elliot (from Pete's dragon).  I was right.



I would LOVE to see that parade!  I LOVE Elliot!



mikamah said:


> Just a quick hello this morning again.  I did get out of work a little early yesterday, and was tempted to catch up here, but went for a 3 mile run/walk instead, and was very glad I did.



Kathy - Nice job getting your walk/run in!  

Alright folks...time to go to tutor!  I will be back in a bit!
Jen


----------



## tigger813

Home with the girls. We stopped at KFC for lunch and Shaw's to pick out my birthday cake. It's got Mickey and Minnie on it with surfboards since I'm doing a Hawaiian theme! Only one I really liked! It had to have Mickey on it! For lunch I had a mashed potato bowl without corn and a biscuit. I also had some extra popcorn chicken. On my second bottle of CL lemonade. I'll have water next. Gotta go back to work again later for a 6pm client. May have another client on Wednesday night or Thursday night as well. It would be great to have 5 clients this week. I have one scheduled for next week so far but I'm only working on Wednesday and Thursday anyways.

I really could use a nap but I also really need to get in a workout since I skipped this morning. Planning on eating lightly for supper. I prefer my big meal at lunch and do so when I can. I think I'll go down at 2:45 and get in either a 3 or 4 mile workout depending on how I feel. I always feel better after I work out so I plan on doing it today. I also promised the kids we'd play some games this afternoon. Maybe I'll just head down now.

Tomorrow I will walk with my neighbor and then do the BL Last Chance workout. I'm going to try and do that 2-3 times a week starting tomorrow. I'm also going to do either a 3, 4, or 5 mile WATP workout each day. Maybe I can also squeeze in some EA Sports Active a few times a week. 

Time to get off my butt and go workout! I want my 45 pound clippie back!


----------



## Connie96

Okay. All set for a 5K race on Saturday. The check is written and the envelope will be dropped in the mail on my way home today.


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am back on track.  Had a great day of eating.  I am down .2lbs from last mon.  Some wound frown but I smile.  After all I ate this week it could have been worse.  Running 4X last week Im sure has helped.  I did a 5.8mile run last night.  Now today I cant extend my left leg right when Im walking.  I think I strained the ligament that connects my hamstring to my calf.  I am going to rest it for a few nights and hopefully it will feel better.  Its not extremely painful just tight and sore.
> 
> Have a great evening! Thanks for staying on me this weekend.  I feel like I am back in control.


Congrats on the run. Be careful with that leg. I heard once if you need to take advil you shouldn't run on it, that you should wait until you are off pain meds for at least 24 hours. I have had an overuse injury before and it stinks. An extra day off is worth it in the long run. Hope you feel better.

50sjayne--welcome back! Hope the kitty is doing well today!

Taryn--hope you had a good first day!



mikamah said:


> Just a quick hello this morning again.  I did get out of work a little early yesterday, and was tempted to catch up here, but went for a 3 mile run/walk instead, and was very glad I did.  It definintely helped keep me on track the rest of the day.  We have my nieces sweet 16 b-day tonight which will be pizza and cake.  Plan to drink lots of water, and have only one piece of pizza and sliver of cake, and then if it's hot I'll get in the pool and away from the food.
> 
> Off to work now!  Have a great day!!


Kathy--good job with running and that sounds like a great plan for tonight!



jenanderson said:


> Hugs to you Rose.  DH and I have the same thing - tons of issues with having the kids and then DS has many health issues that we still deal with.  It is not easy for others to understand what you go through with all of that and it is not easy to forget what people say (I heard the whole "get over it" MANY times).  I lost so many friends during the worse of what we were going through.  I am much more cautious about making friends and I am so much more reserved about things.  It is hard.  I am so glad that you and your DH remain to be best friends...I feel that DH is mine.


 Thanks (and thanks everyone else who commented) and thanks for sharing. We lost a lot of friends too, and we have several of Mike's relatives that we only speak to on a limited basis now. I consider myself very fortunate, though, because I have a great kid who is very healthy. Can't ask for anything else. I hope things improve for your DS. It is so hard to deal with chronic issues. Our DS will have to live with his genetic disorder for his entire life, but it's manageable.



Connie96 said:


> Okay. All set for a 5K race on Saturday. The check is written and the envelope will be dropped in the mail on my way home today.


Too exciting! Can't wait to hear about it.

Tracey--are you getting excited about your birthday coming up? Your cake sounds great!

Hope everyone is having a good day. I am feeling a little stressed today, not sure why, but hoping I am good with the food tonight. Mike and I are supposed to run today, but it's in the upper 90s so we might just go run on the treadmills at the Y. I really want to go to the park, but it might not be smart. I liked reading the comments about the 20 something bodies. I must say, I hated turning 40, but I love being in my 40s. Took about a year to get used to it, but now I am perfectly happy to say my age.

Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## LuvBaloo

I'm excited to post that I've a new job!

At the end of the month, I'll be leaving my current job (after 14.5 years) to move to a new town and new job.  The new town is 120km away (75miles), and is where my DH works and where the majority of our relatives live.  It'll be a crazy few weeks getting the house packed and ready to sell but it will be worth it.

I just found out last Thursday, and got so busy getting started on fixing things in the house, I never got on the computer to post that I was heading out of town for an annual family camping trip.  It was my parents, aunt, sister & her DH +kids all together for a 3 days weekend.  It was fun, and I have to share my kayaking story.

DH & I were off kayaking, and got hot, so we pulled the kayak's up to shore in an inlet and were standing in the water cooling off.  We could see a dark spot moving way out in the water, and I said it must be a duck.  After a bit, DH noticed it was coming straight towards us and asked if I was sure it was a duck.  I said, it looks odd, but what else could it be.  When it was about 80 feet away, DH says "get in your boat NOW, its not a duck, its a bear".  What an adrenaline rush realizing a bear is swimming straight towards you.  All we could see was the head sticking out of the water.  As soon as we made a bunch of noise turnign the kayaks around, the bear switched directions and moved towards the shore on the opposite side of the inlet.  As we were paddling away, we saw the bear climb out of the water and head into the woods.  It turned out to be a relatively small black bear, but it was still freaky.

Off to get caught up on all I've missed.  No reminder post this week, as I haven't opened any weigh-ins yet, but the results will come out tonight.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

LuvBaloo said:


> I'm excited to post that I've a new job!
> 
> At the end of the month, I'll be leaving my current job (after 14.5 years) to move to a new town and new job.  The new town is 120km away (75miles), and is where my DH works and where the majority of our relatives live.  It'll be a crazy few weeks getting the house packed and ready to sell but it will be worth it.
> 
> I just found out last Thursday, and got so busy getting started on fixing things in the house, I never got on the computer to post that I was heading out of town for an annual family camping trip.  It was my parents, aunt, sister & her DH +kids all together for a 3 days weekend.  It was fun, and I have to share my kayaking story.
> 
> DH & I were off kayaking, and got hot, so we pulled the kayak's up to shore in an inlet and were standing in the water cooling off.  We could see a dark spot moving way out in the water, and I said it must be a duck.  After a bit, DH noticed it was coming straight towards us and asked if I was sure it was a duck.  I said, it looks odd, but what else could it be.  When it was about 80 feet away, DH says "get in your boat NOW, its not a duck, its a bear".  What an adrenaline rush realizing a bear is swimming straight towards you.  All we could see was the head sticking out of the water.  As soon as we made a bunch of noise turnign the kayaks around, the bear switched directions and moved towards the shore on the opposite side of the inlet.  As we were paddling away, we saw the bear climb out of the water and head into the woods.  It turned out to be a relatively small black bear, but it was still freaky.
> 
> Off to get caught up on all I've missed.  No reminder post this week, as I haven't opened any weigh-ins yet, but the results will come out tonight.



Im so happy for you.  It sounds like you really wanted this and to be closer to family and your dh's work sounds perfect.  Im sure its a little scary too but you will do great.  Great Job.

Oh my I cant believe that bear story.  Thats insane!  I would have freaked out.  Who would have ever thought you would see that swimming near you in a lake.  I was anticipating you were going to say a huge snapping turtle or something like that.   Glad you made it out of there ok.


Thanks for all the concern for my leg.  It feels 95% better today.  I think I just overworked it and it was a little sore/tight.  I have not had to take any pain meds since its really not painful.  My dh has stuff going on tonight and tomorrow night at work so I wont have the opportunity to run until thursday.  I think that should give me enough time to recuperate.  My eating has been stable although I did use 10 of my flex points today.  I really am hoping for a big loss this week to motivate me.


----------



## donac

Shannon Congrats on the new job.  BOth of you being close to the same town and close to relatives should make life a little less stressful.  But first you have to survive the stress of moving.  Good luck


----------



## tigger813

Congrats Shannon! That's such good news to hear! So thrilled for you!

I haven't reached 50 pounds but I'm hoping to get there before December 1! Well, hopefully by the end of August! With going away this weekend and my birthday the next it will be hard to lose but I will keep pushing on until I get there. Going to heat up my workouts with BL Last Chance workout and hopefully the elliptical again! Lots of water and giving 2 massages today should help me as well!

I am getting excited about my birthday! My client tonight asked how I felt about turning 40! I don't have any regrets and am proud of what I have accomplished and where I am in my life!

We're watching Unwrapped before the kids go to bed. Canceled the playdate tomorrow as both kids were so whiny! We will go do some errands and I may have a client tomorrow night or Thursday night. Walking in the morning with my neighbor and then I'll do some other workouts!

Enjoy the rest of your night!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congrats Shannon!!!! I am so excited for you. And the bear story, wow, I would have been freaking!

mommyof2pirates--glad the leg is feeling better!

We did our run. We ran about 2 and ran/walked the last 2, 6 total with warm up and cool down. It was a balmy 96 when we started and cooled off to 92 at the end. I actually ran in my jog bra because it was so awful. So glad to have the heart rate monitor, because it really made us slow down and be careful. If it's this hot next week, we're going to run the first mile and run/walk the rest. This heat is just crazy! Mike is getting take out pizza--thin crust--for dinner. Since I don't eat meat anymore, I don't feel as guilty about pizza because my part will have onions, tomatoes, and cheese.

Talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## flipflopmom

jenanderson said:


> I think it is so much healthier to eat the more organic but I am with some others...it just seems like it would take so much more money or time.  I need to do some more research on this as well because I would like to eat less processed food.



I was really into organics a few years ago.  I made all of Sophie's baby food using the Super Baby food book, everything organic, pureed veggies, porridge with oats, flaxseed, etc.  Once she got on real people food, I've slowly moved away.  I need to get back.  I think I am going to order starter to make my own yogurt using Organic milk.  We go through a lot of yogurt, and the organic is expensive.  Baby steps...



tigger813 said:


> It's got Mickey and Minnie on it with surfboards since I'm doing a Hawaiian theme! Only one I really liked! It had to have Mickey on it!  I want my 45 pound clippie back!



Sounds like a great cake!! You are on your way to that clippie back!



Connie96 said:


> Okay. All set for a 5K race on Saturday. The check is written and the envelope will be dropped in the mail on my way home today.


  Good for you!



Rose&Mike said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day. I am feeling a little stressed today, not sure why, but hoping I am good with the food tonight. Mike and I are supposed to run today, but it's in the upper 90s so we might just go run on the treadmills at the Y. I really want to go to the park, but it might not be smart. I liked reading the comments about the 20 something bodies. I must say, I hated turning 40, but I love being in my 40s. Took about a year to get used to it, but now I am perfectly happy to say my age.


30 hit me hard, Can't imagine what 40 will do! You are setting a marvelous example! You know, I have never run on a treadmill!  I think I'd crash!!!  Hope you are feeling less stressed soon!!!



LuvBaloo said:


> I'm excited to post that I've a new job!



So exciting - new house, new town, new job!  Very cool, and I'm sure your Dh is thrilled!  And the beaR???  OMG..  Sounds like a fun trip though!  Thanks for coming in even with all the stress!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> :Thanks for all the concern for my leg.  It feels 95% better today.  I think I just overworked it and it was a little sore/tight.


So glad it's better today Lindsay!!  Glad you are resting it until Thursday, just to be sure.  I bet you'll pull out a big one!!

OKay - I have news to share.  
1.  First day back, in a construction zone, was crazy!!  Water in the water fountains was as chalky white as the floors, walls, etc.  NASTY!!  

2.  Got a "few" compliments, and I mostly accepted them graciously.

3.  Principal asked me to run a 10 mile race with her at the end of September! Running gurus - my longest run thus far is 6.2.  *Do I have enough time to get ready?* I had planned on 2 weeks at 6, 2 at 7, etc..  working up to 13 for some future half that I don't know about yet.  I think I would have to add a half mile each week, with only one 10M run before the race, if that.   Wanted your opinion before I answered her.


4.This was the biggest one yet:

We have various committees, boards, etc. we have to serve on. I am already the K chairperson.  Well, I am looking through the supervision list, and 

I WAS NAMED THE PHYSICAL EDUCATION CHAIRPERSON for K-3!!!  I almost cried.  It's not an honor, don't get me wrong.  But it hit me all at once that on Jan. 18 I weighed 218 pounds, was a 16/18, and now I am a size 8, fit runner that the administration thinks is worthy of making sure our children are fit.  I KNOW you all will understand what this means to me!!!

5.  Got home, and DH had bought one of those Xpress Ready Set go thingies from the infomercials at KMart.  (Red grill thing).  I really think I'll like it, b/c it was a good way to get rid of leftovers. Made omelets for DH to take to work with eggs, low fat cheese, mushrooms, onions, parsley and pepper. I had a bite, it was really good!  I also made pizzas (they are really small) with some pizza crust I had in the fridge, the meat off some chicken wings, 1 TSP of ranch dressing, which DH and Sophie ate, and another with spinach, goat cheese, a drizzle of olive oil, and garlic.  I felt good about these.  They are only 6 inch pizzas, and I ate .5 of one.  This only pertains to BL b/c I've found another way to cook quickly and control the ingredients, plus the portion sizes are small in comparison.  I see a lot of opportunity to hide veggies in foods for the girls, too!

Okay, there's my book.  Thanks for reading!  I am making tomorrow's to do list.  I hope Sophie actually stays asleep in the am so I can run, the last 2 mornings she's been up and down from 6-8.  I might try to go early and just do a quick 3 miles.  

NIGHTY NIGHT!
Taryn


----------



## pinkle

I haven't been on in awhile.  It sounds like everyone is doing pretty good!  It's been a bit hectic with my dad, it looks like he's had a stroke so we are working with him.  
Luvbaloo........Congrats 
I'll  check in tomorrow!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> 2.  Got a "few" compliments, and I mostly accepted them graciously.
> 
> 3.  Principal asked me to run a 10 mile race with her at the end of September! Running gurus - my longest run thus far is 6.2.  *Do I have enough time to get ready?* I had planned on 2 weeks at 6, 2 at 7, etc..  working up to 13 for some future half that I don't know about yet.  I think I would have to add a half mile each week, with only one 10M run before the race, if that.   Wanted your opinion before I answered her.
> 
> 
> 4.This was the biggest one yet:
> 
> We have various committees, boards, etc. we have to serve on. I am already the K chairperson.  Well, I am looking through the supervision list, and
> 
> I WAS NAMED THE PHYSICAL EDUCATION CHAIRPERSON for K-3!!!  I almost cried.  It's not an honor, don't get me wrong.  But it hit me all at once that on Jan. 18 I weighed 218 pounds, was a 16/18, and now I am a size 8, fit runner that the administration thinks is worthy of making sure our children are fit.  I KNOW you all will understand what this means to me!!!
> Taryn



Taryn it sounds like you had an awesome and rewarding day.  I would say the being named the PE chair is definitely an honor after the hard work you have done to make yourself healthy.  You will be a great role model for the children.

I am not a running guru by far.  What I can say is that you are suppose to only increase 10% per week. That is about atleast a 1/2 mile per week.  So If you get started this week you should be good.  Most plans will only take you to your longest run once about a week prior to your race.  I think you should be ok but again I am so not a guru of running.    I honestly think even if you cant run the entire thing you will be able to walk far enough to complete it. Good luck 

Good Night
~Lindsay


----------



## Octoberbride03

And I'm off till Friday 

This has been one of my hardest work weeks in awhile.  I only have 32hrs this week, but at the rate I've been going the past 5 I'm not complaining.  In fact if they call me the answer is no

No exercise outside of work for me today,  I was done as far as stamina went and even 20 minutes would have been too much.  Hopefully I'll be rested tonight and can get a nice workout in tomorrow.  Mostly it'll be a rest day though. 

Melissa: great job with the shopping/walking.  Want my job?  I'm on my feet for about that long other than breaks at Target every day so you know the store  Sounds like you had some great finds for the BTS shopping. And I wish you luck with her dad.

50sjayne: Welcome back   I think you can rejoin the challenge at anytime and we still have a few weeks left. Lisa is on vacation but if you pm LuvBaloo she can tell you for certain.   Good luck with the maintaining.  
  Your kitty is just adorable  I hope he keeps doing well on the medication.  

Taryn: I know exactly what you mean by your body adjusting and gaining the crazy amounts.  There are days when I'll stay nice and steady, and then day 3 gain 6-7lbs but not have done anything different.  Or at least not off plan anyhow.  I've posted losses 3 weeks in a row now, which is a record, but still i can feel that my body is needing a change in some aspects.  So i need to decide just what kind of change would be better.  Not at all easy to decide. I am nearly halfway to my ultimate original goal, though not neccessarily my BL goal.

As for the bikini my mother refused to let me wear one once I grew out of the little girl's section.  She said i was too old   Good luck with school.  Can't believe its coming around so quick, 

Tracey:  My Tuesday was worse   It was all i could do to drag myself out of bed.  I nearly needed a tractor to get get me out and DH had to work harder than usual to get me awake.   Once I got there, i got the least amount of work done than I have in the past 5.  i mean nothing, and to boot I overextended my knee or it got wobbly for some reason and when I got home that was it.  I now have 2 days off and I NEED them.

Kathy: Hope you had fun at the party. I can never have just 1 slice of pizza. 


Rose and JenA: Its never nice to hear when couples have fertility problems, but there is a solidarity that comes with hearing it. I hope I'm saying this right.  But Dh and I also struggle with the same same issue, and have looked into adoption.  Unlike the 2 of you though, I never shared with many people that we were looking and you make me glad that I didn't.  I'm not one to share personal things with a lot of people anyway, but when I do I'm not looking for people to tell me to get on with it. I don't expect everybody to understand, but I don't think its asking a lot to be supportive.  We're nearly 7 years married and I'm mostly coming to terms with the fact that I'm not going to be anybody's mommy. 

Shannon:  OMG that's quite an adventure for kayaking And defnitely a must tell story.  I wish i had stories that half as interesting. Glad your camping trip was fun and congrats on your new job


Connie: have fun at the race. Be sure to fill us in after on how it goes.

Taryn:  Congrats on being the Phys Ed chair    Just goes to show you're hard work is paying off. Possibly by bringing you MORE hard work, but I do believe you've been paid a very nice compliment. 

As to the running question, I'm going to take a stab even though I haven't actually run, just read about it   Anyhow, going by the training guide in Marathoning For Mortals, I'd said you will definitely be ready. In the training schedules listed when you train, you never actually run the full length you're training for beforehand. You run a little less than the full distance and only do the race distance on race day. Make sense?   
I have to find the book its around here somewhere and I'll let you know the full distance for the half you are thinking about. 

And there is my coaching novel for this evening.  If there are any publishers in the audience I could use some extra money   And here I thought I got smart about replying.  NOPE took even longer just reading all the posts once

Sleep well everybody QOTD  will be posted in the morning ta da


----------



## sahbushka

Hi all!  It's been awhile.  I have had a really rough summer weight loss wise and I think I have been avoiding the boards a bit because of that and just because of how busy I have been.  I am hoping I am back on track now.  I have had a good 8 days and my first 5k is coming up this saturday.  I am a bit nervous as I seem to have got my sons chest cold but there's not much I can do about that.  Any tips about how to spend the few days before the race to be in the best shape for it?

Hope you all are doing well!

SarahMay


----------



## LuvBaloo

Just read through all the posts through the last few days.  Lots of busy people on here!

I ended up with a gain again, but I'm okay with it, as I've decided there's too many other things to stress about right now beside the scale.  My plan is to stay focuses on eating mostly reasonable and getting some decent sleep and staying healthy as we deal with selling the house.

cclovesdis - happy to hear that you recognized that south beach wasn't right for you and have a plan to move forward.

pinkle - hope your dad recovers soon 

And now I'm getting sleepy and I meant to comment on lots more but instead I'll just say I'm so impressed with everybody who is sticking with this


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats PrincessBride6205 & Corrinak!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------49!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 4
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 10
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 4
Excused------------------------- 3
weigh ins----------------------- 28
gains---------------------------- 8
maintains------------------------ 3
losses-------------------------- 17
new or returning members -------- 0


*Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 9!*
This weeks group loss = 6.6 pounds!
Average percentage of weight lost 0.17 % 
Total group weight loss so far 387.5 pounds!  
Will we get to 400 lbs next week?
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 78 weighins for our start weigh-in on May 28th)
(28+2+3)/ 78 = 42%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 9? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST  *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 9 Superstars!!* 
#10- 0.49% - brinalyn530  
#9- 0.62% - NancyIL
#8- 0.66% - Rose&Mike 
#7- 0.87% - DisneyTaylors 
#6- 0.97% - carmiedog 
#5- 1.18% - Connie96
#4- 1.25% - tigger813 
#3- 1.27% - pjlla 
#2- 1.59% - pinkle 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 9 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 1.96% - tiki23 

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * tiki23 *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 8 out of 13 weeks, so the challenge is 69% complete. 

aamomma	29
bouldertcr	25
brinalyn530	26
buzz5985	34
carmiedog	78
Connie96	82
Dahly	61
disneymom2one	100
flipflopmom	70
jbm02	10
jenanderson	38
JOANNEL	90
keenercam	42
Leleluvsdis	0
lisah0711	4
lovedvc	107
LuvBaloo	-10
maiziezoe	19
mommyof2Pirates	64
N&B'smom	18
njcarita	28
nunzia	13
OctoberBride03	25
pinkle	41.67
redwalker	14
Rose&Mike	72
sahbushka	-14
tigger813	-33
tiki23	64
Tinker'n'Fun	16
Tricia1972	79
Worfiedoodles	50
Zoesmama03	40


_ 
My accomplishment is that Ive learned that Im worth focusing on. Im more than a mom, an employee, etc. I am valuable and deserve to be healthy and happy. I deserve to take the time to work out, even if it means DS has to get himself out of bed with the alarm clock in the morning. That doesnt make me a bad mom  in fact, Im teaching him valuable life skills while making myself a better person. I also learned that I was lying to myself when I used to say I was OK with being fat  I wasnt and Im not. Now I need to translate these mental accomplishments into physical accomplishments.
by brinalyn530
_


----------



## LuvBaloo

Octoberbride you are correct:
Anybody can join or rejoin at any time!


and anybody is welcome to participate on the thread without weighing in, if that works best for them.

Now I'm off to bed


----------



## 50sjayne

LuvBaloo said:


> I'm excited to post that I've a new job!
> 
> At the end of the month, I'll be leaving my current job (after 14.5 years) to move to a new town and new job.  The new town is 120km away (75miles), and is where my DH works and where the majority of our relatives live.  It'll be a crazy few weeks getting the house packed and ready to sell but it will be worth it.
> 
> I just found out last Thursday, and got so busy getting started on fixing things in the house, I never got on the computer to post that I was heading out of town for an annual family camping trip.  It was my parents, aunt, sister & her DH +kids all together for a 3 days weekend.  It was fun, and I have to share my kayaking story.
> 
> DH & I were off kayaking, and got hot, so we pulled the kayak's up to shore in an inlet and were standing in the water cooling off.  We could see a dark spot moving way out in the water, and I said it must be a duck.  After a bit, DH noticed it was coming straight towards us and asked if I was sure it was a duck.  I said, it looks odd, but what else could it be.  When it was about 80 feet away, DH says "get in your boat NOW, its not a duck, its a bear".  What an adrenaline rush realizing a bear is swimming straight towards you.  All we could see was the head sticking out of the water.  As soon as we made a bunch of noise turnign the kayaks around, the bear switched directions and moved towards the shore on the opposite side of the inlet.  As we were paddling away, we saw the bear climb out of the water and head into the woods.  It turned out to be a relatively small black bear, but it was still freaky.
> 
> Off to get caught up on all I've missed.  No reminder post this week, as I haven't opened any weigh-ins yet, but the results will come out tonight.



Wow that's really cool! and it sounds like you did what you were supposed to do-make noise. 

Well, itty bitty's doin' better. Was worried he was dehydrated until I set him down in the litterbox right before I went to bed and he laid about a tennis ball of #1 in the clumping litter lol. Now mama's stitches seem to be a little odd with the healing...I really hope they don't test FIV positive, Figaro got a snap test and was negative for panleukopenia, not sure what else they were testing for-- snap tests are different. Guess I'll find out soon, I'm gonna take Mom in for some drontal and to check the stitches-- may as well get the test too. My cats have all had recent immunizations but still-- FIV positive cats are harder to maintain in a multiple cat household. Even if they do I don't think they will be a problem. Cleo is one of the most mellow laid back kitty's I've had so far :





[/IMG]
And the kittens play rough but only with each other. I'll just have to be very vigilant with immunizations. 

It just makes me so mad the idiot who had such a gorgeous sweet little woman couldn't spay her or do basic care like immunizations. Maybe we'll luck out again-- I've been very lucky so far. 

Thanks so much for the healing thoughts for the baby. He is definitely around the bend. 
This is a picture of Bob- my kitty who died, the one I talked about...
with his Woody hat on :





[/IMG]

He looks a lot like Wally. 






[/IMG]

Good luck with the move ;-)


----------



## donac

Taryn Congrats on the new position.  It is quite an honor and a testiment to your hard work this year.  I agree with everyone else about your being able to do the 10 mi.  when my son was doing the half in April he was told h e should get to 10 miles a couple of weeks before the race and the excitement of the day will get you to the 13 miles. 

Don't have a lot of time today.  Class is extremely boring.  The only thing salvaging the day is the fact that I can have my laptop on the desk and we found a lot of great websites yesterday that we can use in our classroom. 

Off to get some cleaning done.  Yoga tonight.  Dh will be home tomorrow sometime so I want the house to be in order before he walks in the door. 

Have a great day


----------



## mikamah

A big congrats to our top losers, and Tiki23 as number one!!!!! 

A huge thank you, Shannon for all your hard work as our weightkeeper.  



LuvBaloo said:


> _
> My accomplishment is that Ive learned that Im worth focusing on. Im more than a mom, an employee, etc. I am valuable and deserve to be healthy and happy. I deserve to take the time to work out, even if it means DS has to get himself out of bed with the alarm clock in the morning. That doesnt make me a bad mom  in fact, Im teaching him valuable life skills while making myself a better person. I also learned that I was lying to myself when I used to say I was OK with being fat  I wasnt and Im not. Now I need to translate these mental accomplishments into physical accomplishments.
> by brinalyn530
> _


I love this, Bree, and I so need to remember the same thing.  I've been pretty good this summer getting my exercise in without feeling like I'm torturing michael, but some days that guilt is so hard.  We do deserve to take care of ourselves, and I am definitely a better mom on the days I've gotten my exercise and eaten well.  



donac said:


> Dh will be home tomorrow


Whoo hoo!!  I know for you it probably didn't fly by, but it seems like just the other day you said he'd be gone for 2 weeks.  Have fun with DH tomorrow!!



jenanderson said:


> I have also gone from a 16 to an 8 (and even sometimes a 6).  I do wear a bikini now (even in front of other people ).  I also wear shorts...something I haven't done probably about 5 years!  I also know that I look great but no where near perfect yet.  Reading your post (and a few others), I realized that I am still seeking my 20 year old body!    You are right about it though...I might have to come to terms that it is not going to happen.  At age 20 I was only 115 pounds and wore a size 2 or 4.  If I stop and think about it I know that it is not going to happen but for some reason when I look in the mirror, that is what I am looking for.  I must work on this a little.


It's not that I would ever want to be 20 again, and god knows I won't ever look that good again, but i just wish I could go back for a day and feel like I was as thin as I actually was, and enjoy it and be satisfied with my body.  I actually think about 3 years ago when I got down to 182 that I was happier with my body than I was when I was 20 and weighed 135.  I remember joining Gloria Stevens salon to lose weight at 135.



Connie96 said:


> Okay. All set for a 5K race on Saturday. The check is written and the envelope will be dropped in the mail on my way home today.


Whoo hoo!!  Go Connie!!!



LuvBaloo said:


> I'm excited to post that I've a new job!
> 
> At the end of the month, I'll be leaving my current job (after 14.5 years) to move to a new town and new job.  The new town is 120km away (75miles), and is where my DH works and where the majority of our relatives live.  It'll be a crazy few weeks getting the house packed and ready to sell but it will be worth it.
> 
> I just found out last Thursday, and got so busy getting started on fixing things in the house, I never got on the computer to post that I was heading out of town for an annual family camping trip.  It was my parents, aunt, sister & her DH +kids all together for a 3 days weekend.  It was fun, and I have to share my kayaking story.
> 
> DH & I were off kayaking, and got hot, so we pulled the kayak's up to shore in an inlet and were standing in the water cooling off.  We could see a dark spot moving way out in the water, and I said it must be a duck.  After a bit, DH noticed it was coming straight towards us and asked if I was sure it was a duck.  I said, it looks odd, but what else could it be.  When it was about 80 feet away, DH says "get in your boat NOW, its not a duck, its a bear".  What an adrenaline rush realizing a bear is swimming straight towards you.  All we could see was the head sticking out of the water.  As soon as we made a bunch of noise turnign the kayaks around, the bear switched directions and moved towards the shore on the opposite side of the inlet.  As we were paddling away, we saw the bear climb out of the water and head into the woods.  It turned out to be a relatively small black bear, but it was still freaky.
> 
> Off to get caught up on all I've missed.  No reminder post this week, as I haven't opened any weigh-ins yet, but the results will come out tonight.


Congrats on your new job, Shannon!!  That is so exciting for you.  I think that's a great plan not to stress about the scale right now, and make healthy choices where you can with all that will be happening.  OMG on the bear!!    I would have totally freaked out.  I guess that why I don't go too far into nature when we camp.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thanks for all the concern for my leg.  It feels 95% better today.  I think I just overworked it and it was a little sore/tight.  I have not had to take any pain meds since its really not painful.  My dh has stuff going on tonight and tomorrow night at work so I wont have the opportunity to run until thursday.  I think that should give me enough time to recuperate.  My eating has been stable although I did use 10 of my flex points today.  I really am hoping for a big loss this week to motivate me.


Glad your leg is feeling better, and nice job on the eating this week!! 



Rose&Mike said:


> We did our run. We ran about 2 and ran/walked the last 2, 6 total with warm up and cool down. It was a balmy 96 when we started and cooled off to 92 at the end. I actually ran in my jog bra because it was so awful. So glad to have the heart rate monitor, because it really made us slow down and be careful. If it's this hot next week, we're going to run the first mile and run/walk the rest. This heat is just crazy! Mike is getting take out pizza--thin crust--for dinner. Since I don't eat meat anymore, I don't feel as guilty about pizza because my part will have onions, tomatoes, and cheese.


wow, great job on the run, Rose, in that disgusting heat.  It has been relentless this summer.  Hope you enjoyed your pizza.  I did stick with one slice last night, but that was after I had a little too much buffalo chicken dip.  



flipflopmom said:


> I WAS NAMED THE PHYSICAL EDUCATION CHAIRPERSON for K-3!!!  I almost cried.  It's not an honor, don't get me wrong.  But it hit me all at once that on Jan. 18 I weighed 218 pounds, was a 16/18, and now I am a size 8, fit runner that the administration thinks is worthy of making sure our children are fit.  I KNOW you all will understand what this means to me!!!


Taryn, congratulations to you.  That is an honor and you really have come so far in these 7 months, and it's so nice to have that recognized and be asked to help raise all the little ones in a healthy and fit lifestyle too.  



pinkle said:


> I haven't been on in awhile.  It sounds like everyone is doing pretty good!  It's been a bit hectic with my dad, it looks like he's had a stroke so we are working with him.
> Luvbaloo........Congrats
> I'll  check in tomorrow!


  Hugs to you and prayers for you dad that he may have an easy and speedy recovery.  Hang in there. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am not a running guru by far.  What I can say is that you are suppose to only increase 10% per week. That is about atleast a 1/2 mile per week.  So If you get started this week you should be good.  Most plans will only take you to your longest run once about a week prior to your race.  I think you should be ok but again I am so not a guru of running.    I honestly think even if you cant run the entire thing you will be able to walk far enough to complete it. Good luck


I totally agree with this, and as another totally running non-guru, I think you can definintely be ready for a 10 miler, Taryn.



Octoberbride03 said:


> Kathy: Hope you had fun at the party. I can never have just 1 slice of pizza.


Thanks, it was fun, but and the only reason I stuck to one slice of pizza was cuz I had 2 slices worth of dip before the pizza.  Oh well, when I look at the big pizza, in the past I would have not even thought about how much dip I was eating, and still had 3 pieces of pizza, so I'm really doing ok, living life and trying to make it a lifestyle I can live with.  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Rose and JenA: Its never nice to hear when couples have fertility problems, but there is a solidarity that comes with hearing it. I hope I'm saying this right.  But Dh and I also struggle with the same same issue, and have looked into adoption.  Unlike the 2 of you though, I never shared with many people that we were looking and you make me glad that I didn't.  I'm not one to share personal things with a lot of people anyway, but when I do I'm not looking for people to tell me to get on with it. I don't expect everybody to understand, but I don't think its asking a lot to be supportive.  We're nearly 7 years married and I'm mostly coming to terms with the fact that I'm not going to be anybody's mommy.


  Just a big hug for you.  I've not been through it, but have had friends with fertility issues, and I've seen how difficult and stressful it can be on them.  



sahbushka said:


> Hi all!  It's been awhile.  I have had a really rough summer weight loss wise and I think I have been avoiding the boards a bit because of that and just because of how busy I have been.  I am hoping I am back on track now.  I have had a good 8 days and my first 5k is coming up this saturday.  I am a bit nervous as I seem to have got my sons chest cold but there's not much I can do about that.  Any tips about how to spend the few days before the race to be in the best shape for it?
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!
> 
> SarahMay


Nice to see you SarahMay!  Good luck on your race saturday!!  That is very exciting.  Having done 2 races, I'm no pro, but I did not run the day before the race, and I definitely find when I eat a good healthy dinner the night before I run, I seem to have more stamina than when I eat junk, and also running the day after drinking alcohol definitely slows me down.  You will do great on saturday!!  

Off to work again.  This work thing really does interfere with my dis-time.  I'm scheduled for some extra time this week, and after last week when it was so quiet and many of us got cancelled, I was planning on a cancel day, but it's not happening.  I'll be happy when I get paid next week.  

Have a happy, healthy wednesday.


----------



## tigger813

Congrats tiki23! Glad to see I joined the top ten again! Now to see if I can have a loss again this week.

5.5 miles so far today. Gotta run some errands this morning and then just relax the rest of the day. Hope to be home by noon.

Still need to clean my house a bit so I should get moving!


----------



## Connie96

Good morning, ladies. I've read all your posts, but I'm sorry that can't take time to comment right now. (I shouldn't even be reading right now!!)

Hey BREE! We did it just like we said. We made the Top Ten 2 weeks in a row girl!! Can you believe that!? 

Congrats to all the Biggest Losers this week and to everyone who is still here and working to accomplish their individual goals. 

Have a great Wednesday, folks!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Taryn--I'm sure it's more work, but what a complement to be named the physical fitness chairperson! As for the run, I am not an expert, I feel like I muddle through on most days, but I will give you a few observations. Be careful about overtraining. Look at one of the plans--galloway or higdon--to get an idea of what is too much or too little. I am of the school of thought that I would rather go the entire (or almost the entire) distance before the race, so we have been looking at the galloway plans. Make sure you taper/rest before the race. I can't stress this enough. If you are at all competitive it will kick in, no matter what you tell yourself before hand. How do I know this, read my post from Saturday! If you are feeling at all iffy about the distance on race day, make sure you stick to the time you trained at and try as hard as possible to run negative splits. It makes such a huge difference on the longer runs. And last listen to your body. It is not worth a long term injury to jump into something you are not ready for. Other than that, I say go for it. Sounds like fun! One more thing--does she want to actually run together? How fast does she run? That might be another consideration.




pinkle said:


> I haven't been on in awhile.  It sounds like everyone is doing pretty good!  It's been a bit hectic with my dad, it looks like he's had a stroke so we are working with him.
> Luvbaloo........Congrats
> I'll  check in tomorrow!


Sending good thoughts for your Dad's recovery.



Octoberbride03 said:


> Rose and JenA: Its never nice to hear when couples have fertility problems, but there is a solidarity that comes with hearing it. I hope I'm saying this right.  But Dh and I also struggle with the same same issue, and have looked into adoption.  Unlike the 2 of you though, I never shared with many people that we were looking and you make me glad that I didn't.  I'm not one to share personal things with a lot of people anyway, but when I do I'm not looking for people to tell me to get on with it. I don't expect everybody to understand, but I don't think its asking a lot to be supportive.  We're nearly 7 years married and I'm mostly coming to terms with the fact that I'm not going to be anybody's mommy.


 It really can be hard. I hate to see anyone go through it.




sahbushka said:


> Hi all!  It's been awhile.  I have had a really rough summer weight loss wise and I think I have been avoiding the boards a bit because of that and just because of how busy I have been.  I am hoping I am back on track now.  I have had a good 8 days and my first 5k is coming up this saturday.  I am a bit nervous as I seem to have got my sons chest cold but there's not much I can do about that.  Any tips about how to spend the few days before the race to be in the best shape for it?
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!
> 
> SarahMay



Hi SarahMay! Good luck with the race!

Dona--have fun with your DH tomorrow!

CC--I keep meaning to ask you--have you thought about just starting at Phase 2 of south beach? I really think it's a good plan and really helps you to kick the sweet habit. I had trouble with phase 1 because I flirt with depression a lot and I think the no carbs almost did me in. The book I read that I really liked is "the french don't diet plan". It really helped with portions and helped me to realize food is meant to be enjoyed not to be shoveled until you want to heave. 

Congrats to all the losers especially tiki23!

Good morning all. I'm going to strength tonight and I'll probably do a couple miles on the elliptical. My shoulder has been feeling great, so I'm hoping it makes it through strength class with no problems! I'm also going to go look for some shorts before there aren't any left to buy. DS is at the dentist, so I'm hoping he doesn't come home really cranky. And just wanted to say I am loving my new schedule! I love having the same days off every week! Have a great day!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Good morning everybody

I have slept in and gotten some much needed rest even though my body tried to dump me out of bed at 8am after a mere 8hrs of sleep.  I told it we were going back to bed and that was that.  It paid me back with an odd dream but at least i got to sleep.

Welcome back SarahMay  everybody has been busy this summer. Me mostly with work. We're glad to see everybody checking in when they can and good luck with race on Sat. I'll let the resident runners advise you on pre-race strategy

Shannon: Thanks for posting the results and I'm glad you're ok with your gain.  Keeping it all in perspective is the right track, cause you have a lot on your plate with the move and new job.  Hope to hear more from you when things slow down a little. And I'm always impressed with the people who are sticking it out this summer. Not been an easy 1 that's for sure.

Jayne: your kitties are just adorable. i'm glad they are all doing better and fingers crossed for negative FIV tests

Dona: how long does your class last?  If I had a laptop on my desk during a really boring 1 it'd be way too tempting for me to come DIS or hop on FB.  Have fun at Yoga tonight. So glad your DH will be home tomorrow. Safe travels for him.

kathy: Thanks for the hugs, sometimes i need them when i talk about it. What I really need is for next year at Mother's day is someone to remind me to duck out of church right after communion so I don't turn into a mess when they bless the moms  Completely lost it this year. 

Glad that your shoulder is feeling better. Hope it does well with the strength class tonight.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Congrats to all our top ten this week!! 

You did an amazing job on yourselves. 


And awesome job to our BL of the week tiki23


I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk, or just pm your weight and check results on tuesdays you have made a commitment to yourself.  And that is the biggest inspiration of all


----------



## Octoberbride03

Yes, i am shamelessly fooling with post counts

Now its almost halfway through the day but its time for our QOTD:

How hard is it for you to take a rest day from your exercise routine?  

One thing I know my body tells me is when its had enough exercise, like during work yesterday. I just made it to the end of the day and didn't tack on a workout before bed.  Mon. though I did my Core fusion dvd which is abs and some stretching. I made it through the workout, but not as well as I usually do. I couldn't power through the moves that needed it, but did it because I knew the stretching would make me feel better.  And today I'm on the fence because I am off from work. But just how tired am I? 

Its important to stay on routine, but I keep reading on how important it is to rest too, because your body repairs itself and gets stronger during rest days.   But easier said that done right


----------



## jenanderson

Connie96 said:


> Okay. All set for a 5K race on Saturday. The check is written and the envelope will be dropped in the mail on my way home today.



  Good Luck Connie!  



LuvBaloo said:


> I'm excited to post that I've a new job!



  Whoo Hoo!  This is such great news for you!  I am really happy that it all worked out and that you will be closer to family.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thanks for all the concern for my leg.  It feels 95% better today.



I am happy to hear that your leg is feeling better.  Be sure to continue to listen to your body just to be sure and then away you go again!  



flipflopmom said:


> 3.  Principal asked me to run a 10 mile race with her at the end of September! Running gurus - my longest run thus far is 6.2.  *Do I have enough time to get ready?*
> 
> 4.This was the biggest one yet:
> 
> I WAS NAMED THE PHYSICAL EDUCATION CHAIRPERSON for K-3!!!  I almost cried.  It's not an honor, don't get me wrong.  But it hit me all at once that on Jan. 18 I weighed 218 pounds, was a 16/18, and now I am a size 8, fit runner that the administration thinks is worthy of making sure our children are fit.  I KNOW you all will understand what this means to me!!!



First of all - Yep, you can totally be ready to run that race.  Just be sure you get a training schedule written down and follow it.  You can find lots of them online to help you out.  You also don't need to actually get all the way to 10 miles before the race.  When I ran my first half, the furthest I had gotten was 11 miles and the 13 miles of the race went great.  It does work.

Next....  I am so proud of you!  It is great that you were recognized to be the Physical Education Chairperson...you totally deserve it!  Way to go!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Rose and JenA: Its never nice to hear when couples have fertility problems, but there is a solidarity that comes with hearing it. I hope I'm saying this right.  But Dh and I also struggle with the same same issue, and have looked into adoption.  Unlike the 2 of you though, I never shared with many people that we were looking and you make me glad that I didn't.  I'm not one to share personal things with a lot of people anyway, but when I do I'm not looking for people to tell me to get on with it. I don't expect everybody to understand, but I don't think its asking a lot to be supportive.  We're nearly 7 years married and I'm mostly coming to terms with the fact that I'm not going to be anybody's mommy.



 Hugs to you too.  I think I discovered a lot about myself, others and the whole world going through all that we have.  There is a lot to be said for people who offer their quiet support and there is much more to be said about finding peace in your own life.  



sahbushka said:


> my first 5k is coming up this saturday.  I am a bit nervous as I seem to have got my sons chest cold but there's not much I can do about that.  Any tips about how to spend the few days before the race to be in the best shape for it?



Welcome Back SarahMay!  Glad to see you again...I think summer has been tough for a lot of us.    Good Luck with your 5K!  You will do great!    I say that since you feel like you have a bit of a chest cold, I would really take it easy the rest of this week.  Maybe go out for a brisk walk but really focus on getting some extra rest and getting better.



Rose&Mike said:


> And just wanted to say I am loving my new schedule! I love having the same days off every week! Have a great day!



I am so glad to hear that you are enjoying your new schedule!  Enjoy those days off!

Well, I meant to type a bunch more but it too me too long to catch up with everyone.  We are off to the Mall of America in a short bit to try to find some more good deals on school clothes.  We will be back this evening so hopefully I will get a chance to hop back on.

Quick notes:
1.  I had a gain at WW last night and was not happy.    I am still within the range of maintaining though so if I can not gain this week, I will reach lifetime status and be able to quit paying for WW.  I still want to lose 7 pounds but I chose this WW goal because I knew it was a weight I could live with and the sooner I quit paying them the better.  I know I have to keep on going but at least I don't have to keep on paying!  
2.  I did run to WW and home from WW so at least I got in my 5.5 miles but it was too hot to be out running so I was very hot when I got home.  
3.  I am looking forward to summer being over.  While I thought that I would do so great during the summer I am realizing I was able to do so much better during the school year.  

Time to go shopping!  Have a great day!
Jen


----------



## Octoberbride03

OK, last post for now. Good thing I'm the coach this week

I have asked before and then just pushed it away, but honestly in the realm of listening to my body somebody needs to tell me about any Yoga dvd's you do.  Note i cannot watch it on my computer and do it that way. My office is just too small for a workout area. 

I want something challenging, but makes me feel good at the end. I had been thinking of an exercise stretch dvd, but I would like something that burns more calories than that, and not much, if any of the oohm stuff.  My core fusion has some modified yoga in it and it makes me feel fantastic at the end, but I thinking I'm looking for something more than that.  

So titles and descriptions and results are what I need to hear about

Oh and if anybody uses resistnace bands, can you tell me what hte next step up from purple is?  I think its time for me to move my resistance level up on some of my dvds.  

Thanks all

Enjoy your day


----------



## LuvBaloo

Taryn - that is so cool that you are now the fitness chair for the young kids




Octoberbride03 said:


> Now its almost halfway through the day but its time for our QOTD:
> 
> How hard is it for you to take a rest day from your exercise routine?



Unfortunately its much easier for me to take rest days from scheduled exercise than it is to do scheduled exercise.  I continue to struggle with fitting exercise in.  I was enjoying my running, but had to cut back on it after starting soccer.  For the next month, I'm going to continue going to soccer.  If weather cooperates, I'm hoping to get out and go running once a week, but its really going to depend on time.  I'm so impressed with all of you that have got the commitment to exercise.


----------



## donac

Just got a call from dh.  He is in Maryland

Doesn't know what time he will be home since they have to stop and get lunch and I don't know the route they are taking to get home.

we are getting ready to go outside and do an experiement. I don't know how long I am going to last since I have a headache.


----------



## pjlla

LuvBaloo said:


> I'm excited to post that I've a new job!
> 
> At the end of the month, I'll be leaving my current job (after 14.5 years) to move to a new town and new job.  The new town is 120km away (75miles), and is where my DH works and where the majority of our relatives live.  It'll be a crazy few weeks getting the house packed and ready to sell but it will be worth it.
> 
> I just found out last Thursday, and got so busy getting started on fixing things in the house, I never got on the computer to post that I was heading out of town for an annual family camping trip.  It was my parents, aunt, sister & her DH +kids all together for a 3 days weekend.  It was fun, and I have to share my kayaking story.
> 
> DH & I were off kayaking, and got hot, so we pulled the kayak's up to shore in an inlet and were standing in the water cooling off.  We could see a dark spot moving way out in the water, and I said it must be a duck.  After a bit, DH noticed it was coming straight towards us and asked if I was sure it was a duck.  I said, it looks odd, but what else could it be.  When it was about 80 feet away, DH says "get in your boat NOW, its not a duck, its a bear".  What an adrenaline rush realizing a bear is swimming straight towards you.  All we could see was the head sticking out of the water.  As soon as we made a bunch of noise turnign the kayaks around, the bear switched directions and moved towards the shore on the opposite side of the inlet.  As we were paddling away, we saw the bear climb out of the water and head into the woods.  It turned out to be a relatively small black bear, but it was still freaky.
> 
> Off to get caught up on all I've missed.  No reminder post this week, as I haven't opened any weigh-ins yet, but the results will come out tonight.



First of all, CONGRATS on the new job!  I was hoping to hear good news.  The moving and packing will be stressful, but it sounds like a good positive move for you and your family.

Second.... cool bear story!!



pinkle said:


> I haven't been on in awhile.  It sounds like everyone is doing pretty good!  It's been a bit hectic with my dad, it looks like he's had a stroke so we are working with him.
> Luvbaloo........Congrats
> I'll  check in tomorrow!



Prayers said for your Dad and your family.


Hello friends!  Just a few minutes for a quick drive-by.  I am enjoying our family vacation and managed to keep the eating under control until yesterday.  Yesterday kind of got blown out of the water (stupid cookie dough and margaritas).  But back on track today.  I ran Sunday and Tuesday and did my 100's boot camp Monday, but I am definitely paying for the 100 front lunges and 100 squats.... very, very sore quads and hamstring area.  I didn't do the 100's as planned today... just a bit of stretching and yoga.  Will plan to run on schedule tomorrow, but have the option open to skip it if I am still this sore. 

I read an excellent book about a woman's weight loss journey and got lots of great ideas to talk about when I am coaching in a few weeks.  

Sorry I can't hang around more... the sun is shining and the kids are swimming, so I'm gonna run...............P


----------



## Connie96

Octoberbride03 said:


> How hard is it for you to take a rest day from your exercise routine?



Well, I was totally fine with rest days. About 4 rest days in between 3 running days every week. Then, along came Jen and her COW.  When I need a rest day, but don't want to break routine, I will just do 30-40 minutes of stretching. It's restful and I can still say I did some kind of physical activity.



Octoberbride03 said:


> I have asked before and then just pushed it away, but honestly in the realm of listening to my body somebody needs to tell me about any Yoga dvd's you do.



I just got "Christine Felstead's Yoga for Runners: The Essentials" and have been thru it once. I'm not really a yoga person so I can't tell you whether it's any good by comparison to anything else. The video itself is not what I'd call entertaining, but I know that I was sore from doing the poses and that I was extremely relaxed when I finished. It's available on Amazon.

Also, if you check out www.collagevideo.com, they have staffers that do each video and review it, so you might be able to choose something that appeals to you.


----------



## Octoberbride03

JenA:  Thanks for the hugs.  And you are right about the self discovery and discovery about others. And its almost never what we think it will be it seems.  I think part of looking for the peace in my life is this weight loss journey. I have basically been discovering a whole new me, and when I'm finished I'm going to enjoy it. Don't know how long that take though, but I am well on the road to getting there.
Sorry about the gain, and I hope you have a better week.  And lots of pixie dust for your lifetime membership. I think that's 1 of the reasons i don't do it. I am planning my money for other things that need it more.  But it'll be great for you to be done with the dues.

Shannon:  I used to be like that, more rest days than not. I think its half about finding the time and half about finding the exercise that works the best for you, and then you have to solve the time problem    But have fun with your soccer and hopefully you will get the running in too
I know for me that without exercise I'll never get to where i want to be. So its a must do.

Dona:  Hope your Dh has made it home by now.  Enjoy him

pjilla:  OMG on the hundreds bootcamp  I don't think i'd even want to try that.  Seems more like punishment then exercise    Have a great time on the rest of your vacation and pop in when you can.

Connie:  LOL to your QOTD answer.  In my house we call that cross training  Still doing something but not the running every day.  
And I have been on collage, bought a few videos from there. Its an awesome site.  Been looking around at Yoga every now and again too. I think I'm looking for host that doesn't put me to sleep   I don't run, but since i am on my feet all day at work i will check your video and see what it looks like.


Time to make supper.  Back later


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I used to have a hard time but with my parents visit I got into the habit of skipping it! I have worked out almost everyday since they left. Walking is my new hobby!

The BL Yoga DVD with Bob is really good!

Totally fell off the wagon again today and I have no excuse as to why it happened! I had a small sub and onion rings at lunch. Came home and I was DYING for a hot fudge sundae so I had one! Then we just had frozen pizza for supper in which I ate half. I don't know what is going on! I'm feeling kind of blah today. I did get in 5.5 miles this morning. Hoping I can get up and do 5-7 before going to work. I really need to focus tomorrow. I will workout tomorrow and Friday and Saturday. We go away on Sunday until Tuesday so no real working out then except for walking at Storyland!

Just checking into rental cars for our December trip! Prices have dropped and we can use coupon codes for Costco and BJs! Hoping for a good rate!

We're watching Avatar as I really wanted to watch it.

Got all the paper goods for my birthday party. I also had a Disigns thread person make me a Hawaiian Minnie disign so I can make myself a shirt for my birthday. Hoping my mom makes my dress for my party but otherwise I'll just wear the shirt I make. I do have to pick up some t-shirts!

Time for some more water and time to recline the seat I am in! I could really fall asleep right about now! Hope I'm not getting sick!

Afraid of being on the upside of the scale again. I guess I should just relax and let nature take its course. Between now and my birthday it's going to be crazy so I should probably just go with what happens!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I only have a few minutes and I apologize if I forget anyone!

Pinkle- 

Taryn- Congrats on your new position! That is so wonderful!  Hope the first day of school went well! 

Donac-I can't believe it's been 2 weeks already. I know you must be so excited that he'll be home soon. 

JenA-Sending  for a maintain next week at WW. I know you'll make Lifetime!

Congrats tiki23! 

Glad you checked in Jayne and SarahMay! Hope the kitties are doing better! 

Shannon-Yay for the new job and living closer to your family and your husband's job! 

Thanks for all the support with the South Beach Diet. Rose-I may try Phase 2. I need to come up with something to reduce the sugar cravings. Almost everyday after work, I need something to eat and it only remotely interests me if it is "pure" sugar. Cookies, ice cream (frozen yogurt doesn't even work), cinnamon buns, etc. Today, I stopped at Dunkin' Donuts. I never stop there. I ate a bunch of donut holes, a cinnamon bun, and 4+ donuts.  I'd drop so much weight if I could stop the bingeing on unhealthy stuff. If it wasn't so hot out, I'd leave grapes in the car and binge on them when I'm driving home. Of course, ideally, I'll stop bingeing. I can't eat at my desk, so it's not like I can snack throughout the day on carrot sticks or grapes or some other veggie. Ok, I'm just thinking out loud here. Thanks for all the support.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

Congrats to tiki and the rest! 



mikamah said:


> A big congrats to our top losers, and Tiki23 as number one!!!!!
> 
> It's not that I would ever want to be 20 again, and god knows I won't ever look that good again, but i just wish I could go back for a day and feel like I was as thin as I actually was, and enjoy it and be satisfied with my body.


Jumping in on the 20's talk, I am actually smaller now by at least 15 lbs than I was in my 20's.  AND, early 20's were depresssion and infertility, so no, I don't wanna go back, NOR do I want my 20 year old body back!

 on work cutting into Dis time.  AMEN!  I don't like it!



Connie96 said:


> Hey BREE! We did it just like we said. We made the Top Ten 2 weeks in a row girl!! Can you believe that!?


 to you both!



Rose&Mike said:


> Make sure you taper/rest before the race. I can't stress this enough. If you are at all competitive it will kick in, no matter what you tell yourself before hand. How do I know this, read my post from Saturday! If you are feeling at all iffy about the distance on race day, make sure you stick to the time you trained at and try as hard as possible to run negative splits.


What are negative splits?????  I had thought about looking into a plan to get ready for a half, should one pop up I want to do!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> How hard is it for you to take a rest day from your exercise routine?



Like Connie, thanks to Jen......  I do try to get something in.  I need to get back on my arms and abs.  Sometimes I'll do souped up housecleaning for 30 minutes on non running days.  That's where you act like a tazmanian devil, every time you have to do upstairs, go up, down, up, and vice versa, never stop moving.  March in place while folding clothes, twist waist putting clothes away, etc.  



jenanderson said:


> Yep, you can totally be ready to run that race.  Just be sure you get a training schedule written down and follow it.  You can find lots of them online to help you out.  You also don't need to actually get all the way to 10 miles before the race.  When I ran my first half, the furthest I had gotten was 11 miles and the 13 miles of the race went great.  It does work.



Good to know.    Sorry about the gain, hope it comes off by next week!  I know you want to be lifetime!!  You mentioned doing better when school starts, are you planning on subbing if nothing else comes open?



donac said:


> Just got a call from dh.  He is in Maryland


  I know you are excited.  Wait, does this mean today is your anniversary???  It seems like you mentioned it was the day he came home?  



pjlla said:


> Sorry I can't hang around more... the sun is shining and the kids are swimming, so I'm gonna run...............P



Sounds wonderful!!!!!!!  Glad your newcation is going well!!




Octoberbride03 said:


> JenA:  Thanks for the hugs.  And you are right about the self discovery and discovery about others. And its almost never what we think it will be it seems.  I think part of looking for the peace in my life is this weight loss journey.





tigger813 said:


> Totally fell off the wagon again today and I have no excuse as to why it happened! I had a small sub and onion rings at lunch. Came home and I was DYING for a hot fudge sundae so I had one! Then we just had frozen pizza for supper in which I ate half.



Sorry.    your metabolism may be back in overdrive after a few weeks off!  Probably ravenous!  Your shirt sounds fabulous!



cclovesdis said:


> Today, I stopped at Dunkin' Donuts. I never stop there. I ate a bunch of donut holes, a cinnamon bun, and 4+ donuts.



That's hard to put out there.  I found for me, a Hershey's kiss ALWAYS cures the sweet tooth.  I get one, let it melt in my mouth, never chewing, and the desire is taken care of after one!  Hang in there.  And it wasn't the first day of school, just workdays.

Hey everyone! I am absolutely WIPED OUT! Sophie did NOT sleep well last night, cried on and off all night.AND working is for the birds.  Rearranged my classroom, moved furniture, put my Mickeys on the door, wrote names on Mickeys to label cubbies and bookbag hanger, made some plans, rearranged my room again, started digging through mess and setting up centers.    

I started thinking about a fitness challenge at school.  We do them for food drives, box tops, money raised for PTO, etc.  I am thinking about giving each child a paper to record minutes exercised outside of school (sports counts).  The teacher would get one, too.  The homeroom with the most total teachers and student minutes would win.... maybe a dance?  obstacle course set up in gym?  Want it to be something active.  I had thought about allowing it to be the number of minutes a family exercises, but that would be a disadvantage to small families.  

Ran 3M this am. It had just finished raining, and was honestly the most humid run of the summer.  I could not breathe!!!  Dripped sweat for an hour, even with a shower.  An older gentleman that walks 5 -10 miles every morning commented on how much faster I was getting, (not true) and asked how much I had lost.  I told him 57, and he said "Taryn, you weren't that big to begin with."  I just smiled.  The truth?  I didn't run at the park until I was down probably 20 pounds!    But I felt horrible all day.  The water at school is funky, I didn't take enough, so I think I got a bit dehydrated.  Got a smart water, 33 oz, at lunch and felt better.

Had some coffee left in the pot from this am.  Put it in the magic bullet with ice and a few splashes of skim milk.  Not bad, but totally not my coffee shop iced coffee with whipped cream, chocolate sauce, and Lord only knows what else!

I am NOT running the 10miler.  I found out this am that it is the weekend of Anna Kat's birthday.  We had decided to try for HHI that weekend.  Oh well, there will be another.

Going to try for a 20 minute power nap while Sophie is napping on the couch.  Gonna be a late night.  
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

Taryn--here's an article on negative splits.
http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-238-244--12106-0,00.html


----------



## Rose&Mike

Octoberbride03 said:


> How hard is it for you to take a rest day from your exercise routine?


Some weeks it's really hard for me to take a day off and then I usually end up feeling cruddy and exhausted. I use exercise as a stress reliever, and I have found it takes a minimum of 45 min to get that calm feeling. So, if I'm really feeling stressed it's not unusual for me to go a week+ with 60 min+ workouts everyday. That's not always a good thing, especially since our long runs are really long now. Lately I've been doing really well with taking the day off after a long run. Which is good. I know that days off are important, but so is my sanity. The other problem I have is that I will schedule a short exercise and then go for an hour+. For instance Friday I have a 30 min. workout scheduled. Really I should take it off since we're doing a long run Saturday. But I thought just a short one wouldn't hurt. We'll see if I stick to 30 minutes. I really kind of sound like a junky--I need my exercise fix! Mike has been throwing around the words "over training".  Good question! Definitely something I need to address!

Jen--sending good thoughts your way. I know you can make lifetime status!



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks for all the support with the South Beach Diet. Rose-I may try Phase 2. I need to come up with something to reduce the sugar cravings. Almost everyday after work, I need something to eat and it only remotely interests me if it is "pure" sugar. Cookies, ice cream (frozen yogurt doesn't even work), cinnamon buns, etc. Today, I stopped at Dunkin' Donuts. I never stop there. I ate a bunch of donut holes, a cinnamon bun, and 4+ donuts.  I'd drop so much weight if I could stop the bingeing on unhealthy stuff. If it wasn't so hot out, I'd leave grapes in the car and binge on them when I'm driving home. Of course, ideally, I'll stop bingeing. I can't eat at my desk, so it's not like I can snack throughout the day on carrot sticks or grapes or some other veggie. Ok, I'm just thinking out loud here. Thanks for all the support.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!
> 
> CC


CC-- I agree with Taryn about the chocolate and one piece being enough to fill a craving. I buy the Ghiradelli squares and eat them really slow. Usually does the trick. Do you drink soda or diet soda? I know I've said it before, but cutting out soda has gone a long way towards killing my sugar cravings. Just a thought. Hang in there.

Dona--If it is your anniversary, happy anniversary!

Cam--if you are reading--Happy belated birthday!

Good evening!
I did 41 min on the elliptical and strength was 45 min tonight. I was so sweaty and hot! I found shorts on clearance, so that was good. I got a pair of capris and shorts in 8 and two pairs of shorts in---OMG---size 6. The 6s are a little snug right now, but I'm hoping they last through the fall. It's been expensive replacing clothes so often. I tried them on for Mike and he thought they looked good, so I guess not too small. I am still always surprised when I go shopping and don't come home with 12s or 14s or bigger.

Hope everyone has a nice evening!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--here's an article on negative splits.
> http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-238-244--12106-0,00.html


Thanks!  I do tend to go faster at the beginning.  I need to focus on that!



Rose&Mike said:


> Some weeks it's really hard for me to take a day off and then I usually end up feeling cruddy and exhausted. I use exercise as a stress reliever, and I have found it takes a minimum of 45 min to get that calm feeling. So, if I'm really feeling stressed it's not unusual for me to go a week+ with 60 min+ workouts everyday. That's not always a good thing, especially since our long runs are really long now.  I got a pair of capris and shorts in 8 and two pairs of shorts in---OMG---size 6. The 6s are a little snug right now, but I'm hoping they last through the fall. It's been expensive replacing clothes so often.



You little gym rat!   But seriously, take care of yourself.  Have you tried yoga?  That might help you de-stress, but be a little easier on your body.   Yeah for the 6's!!!

Hoping I can actually accomplish things at school today.  I jumped from one thing to the other all day yesterday, and never really finished anything!  I've got soooo much to do before the kiddos come!  

Workdays present their own challenges.  The "girls" all go out for lunch - pizza Tuesday, Mexican yesterday.  I always say "I'm going home" and do.  It's isolating, again.  But I am sticking with it, because first of all I'd spend $70 going out every day of workdays and I don't need to waste that much money, and I am focused.  I had a friend comment on appreciating my willpower.  So at least they know why.

I found out yesterday that I got a 100 in my class from July.. 

Have a great day today.   We have gymnastics this evening.  Gonna be a long, hot one!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Good morning friends,

I was asleep by 9:30 last night with a bad stomach ache. Guess I'll skip that pizza from now on. And then I slept in this morning. Not going to get a workout in. I'm just wiped out! I am giving a massage this morning and then hanging out at our friends' pool this afternoon.

I've decided to skip this week's and next week's weigh ins. With going away this weekend and my birthday next week I don't want to get myself down since I know eating will be a real issue. And with feeling run down I'm going to let my body recover before going crazy with workouts again. I will still do my walking and do some WATP but only gently. I've got to get some control back in my life after having my parents here for 7 weeks. I think a lot of my exhaustion is emotional. I will still be here on the boards everyday. 

I don't want to go back to my old self of being lazy but I think taking a few weeks for me is what I need to do! It's time to relax.

Going to go grocery shopping tomorrow and start stocking up on good healthy foods again. We'll get back to more salads and pork chops.

Well, gotta get moving since we have to leave here at 8:30.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning! Just a quick reply before work.

Tracey-- 

Taryn--I have tried yoga, but honestly I am too hyper to move that slowly! I hate to think what I was like when I consumed caffeine! I need to get back to doing the 8 minute meditations. 

I did 4.44 on the treadmill this morning. I am slowly trying out running 3 days a week to see if my legs can handle it. Tomorrow I'll do the elliptical for 30 minutes--that's it, no more. I'm making a pledge. Saturday is our long run and after 102 degrees yesterday, Saturday morning is supposed to be 67!!! I can't wait! Tonight is $beer. I am going to be good, but looking forward to it and looking forward to seeing our baseball friends.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  Just a short note before class starts.

Dh got home last night.  When he went to bed he was so tired he collapsed on the bed and left me no room to sleep.  I had to sleep in my ds's room.  

Yes today is my 32nd anniversary.  Thanks for all the good wishes.

Off to class   Who knows what today will bring. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## sahbushka

Hi all.  Just wanted you all to know I appreciate your support!  Does anyone know what a good breakfast would be the morning of the race and how much time I should allow between b-fast and the race?  I hear pasta is good the night before...is that true?

Thanks!
SarahMay


----------



## Connie96

sahbushka said:


> Hi all.  Just wanted you all to know I appreciate your support!  Does anyone know what a good breakfast would be the morning of the race and how much time I should allow between b-fast and the race?  I hear pasta is good the night before...is that true?



Everybody is different and this is one of those things that you'll really just have to experiment with to see what works for you. 

Personally, I like to have spaghetti the night before. I don't know if it really improves my performance or not, but it's a great excuse to enjoy pasta - but only a normal size serving. If you overdo it, you'll feel rotten  and possibly see that pasta again on the race course. 

For breakfast on race day, I usually have a bowl of cereal or oatmeal or maybe a granola bar (or 2) if I'm eating in transit - so, mostly carbs. I like to have a banana with breakfast too. As for timing - Even if I eat just before I leave the house, once I factor in the drive, packet pick-up, and just waiting around I think breakfast tends to fall 2 hours or more before actual gun time. Although, on my training days, I usually eat a light breakfast about a 1/2 hour before running without any trouble.

All that said, you already know when/what you eat on your non-race days and you know how your body has reacted. You don't want to jump into the unknown on race day. If you usually have a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast, 1 hour before you run, there's no reason to switch to a PowerBar, 30 minutes before gun time. Stick with what you know and experiment on training days rather than race day.

I hope you have a great first race, SarahMay! I'm running a 5K Saturday, too. I'll be cheering for you while I run.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Happy Anniversary Dona!

CC - have you tried hard candies for the sweet cravings?  Something you have to suck on, so you can't eat too many too quickly.

Taryn - congrats on getting 100%


----------



## Octoberbride03

Good morning everybody

I have been hanging out on the budget board this morning.  I go there ocassionally but have been there more often since losing actual weight has led me to decide to a bunch of debt weight.  So I decided to see what kind of flavor the Dave Ramsey Kool aid is.  So far it tastes good.  Hopefully once I finish the book and actually start on the plan it will taste even better. 

So I am here to tell you that  REST DAYS WORK 

I have lost weight since yesterday, and I did no actual workout yesterday. Cleaned the kitchen, walked the dog and had a lazy day. Lost half a pound. But every half counts

Tracey: Walking is a great hobby, and I love having a dog to give me an excuse to do it. I don't really count it as part of my exercise 
Have LOTS of fun with your birthday and I think its a great excuse to relax and just enjoy, because we all need breaks. Your birthday sounds like its going to be fantastic. i honestly never thought of doing all that for myself for a birthday.  I wonder why?

CC:  That is odd with the the sugar cravings. I've never had that happen before, a general sweets craving but so specific on the sugar   This is just a thought, but maybe you should consider a blood test to see what's going on.   If you try phase 2 of SBD i hope that it helps, I really don't know much about it.  Good luck

Taryn: Souped up housecleaning, been there done that  usually that's when i let the housework slide for so long, I'll pop in a good cd and go to town.  Revving music is required
Too bad about the 10 miler. But you will have a great time for Anna Kat's birthday and definitely will be others  As for the water, i don't like water out of the fountains at work, never cool enough or 1 just tastes dinky, so i always bring my own and just refill it out of the soda fountain water lever.  I thought of that several months ago but i don't know why I didn't think of it years ago 
And great job with the bullet. I'm not a coffee person so i never drink anything remotely close to it, but not only did you calories you saved money  Spend some time experimenting and I'm sure you'll find a combo that works almost as well.

Rose:  WOW  with the exercise.  I might have to go with Mike on the over training part.  I know i have using workouts to help with my stress and they definitely do help with that, but I think you might need a quiet hobby too. As i mentioned I like to read and lately i have been getting back into doing Plastic Canvas ornaments, that I plan to do for Christmas.  Nice, quiet one out time. DH loves it too. I follow patterns and he makes up his own. I used to do cross stitch which I LOVE, but the prep time was so consuming, plastic canvas takes way less prep time.
And great job on the shopping  I can't imagine ever getting down to a 6 and 8 in anything.  And clearance is a great way to find them.  Another thought is to take some pieces you really love and have them tailored to your current size. That will also save money.  I am currently deciding on pieces that will be tailored once i reach my initial goal weight, cause I tend to buy things that I plan on wearing for the next 5yrs or so and are classic pieces that will still be fashionable.  

Dona:  Happy 32nd Anniversary 
Hope you a great time with Dh in celebrating

Ok this has stretched into the afternoon. so time to get this posted


----------



## Octoberbride03

And for my last QOTD:

What is your favorite way to enjoy a nice summer day outside of any outdoor workouts?  

I love sitting out front with a good book and watching Onslow relax on the front lawn. Just a time chiller. I bring some water and the camera to snap any pics of him that i want and just enjoy.  I just wish it were a little cooler so we could do that again


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--here's an article on negative splits.
> http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-238-244--12106-0,00.html



I think I need to use this advice too.  I dont run fast on purpose when I start out I guess in general I just go faster.  My first mile is usually closer to 11min then I always notice the miles after that getting slower.  I actually thought thats what your suppose to do   Im such a novice.  How do I fix this because sometimes when i run the last mile or two I really think I am going faster and then I look at the time I am really not.  



flipflopmom said:


> Workdays present their own challenges.  The "girls" all go out for lunch - pizza Tuesday, Mexican yesterday.  I always say "I'm going home" and do.  It's isolating, again.  But I am sticking with it, because first of all I'd spend $70 going out every day of workdays and I don't need to waste that much money, and I am focused.  I had a friend comment on appreciating my willpower.  So at least they know why.
> 
> I found out yesterday that I got a 100 in my class from July..
> Taryn



I have this same issue.  Before I became the manager (march 2010) I use to go out to lunch everyday with the girls in my office.  I wasted so much cash and gained so much weight too.  Now I have seperated myself except on occasion from lunching since they are all now my direct reports.  I guess I got out of it the easy way.  It definitely has helped to bring lunch.
Great job on your class!



Octoberbride03 said:


> And for my last QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite way to enjoy a nice summer day outside of any outdoor workouts?
> 
> Although we only go to do it twice this summer I had the most fun taking my kids to the water parks at Dutch Wonderland and then on vacation at Dollywood's splash country.  I really thought the kids were still a little young for the park but we really had such a blast.  It was a great way to spend a hot summer day.
> 
> I have been eating great since monday.  Ran a slow 2 mile run last night partly because I didnt want to overdo it with my leg and partly because it was so stinkin hot and humid out.   I stepped on the scale for a quick peek today and I am only down .2lb.  Im irritated.  I think I need to be patient but its just discouraging.  The weight I am at now was the weight I got down to this time last year and then I couldnt get it to go any further and I gave up and gained all I lost back and then some.  I think this is hanging over my head but its making me nervous that the scale isnt moving quicker.  Sorry I just needed to vent.
> 
> I am hoping to get another short run in tonight since its still hot and humid out.  I am so done with this hot and humid weather.  I cant wait until it cools down.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie--I thought that was a really good answer about what to eat before a race. I usually eat a banana before a long run, and lately I'ved added a Gu every 45 min. I can't stand to have a full stomach. I don't eat before I workout on the elliptical either (if it's in the morning). When we ran the 4 mile race on Saturday, I had a banana before the race and that was it. Interestingly, last weekend I forgot to have the banana before our 12 mile run, and I remembered when I had the Gu at 45 min. I felt really good, so I might start saving the banana for after the run. I agree with stick with what you know for race day.



Octoberbride03 said:


> And for my last QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite way to enjoy a nice summer day outside of any outdoor workouts?


baseball and $beer!
Oh, and I probably do need a quiet hobby. I used to knit and paint a lot, but i think this past year I just needed to not think about things and I needed things to not be quiet. Dealing with DS going away to college and starting a new job was all that I could handle. Does that make sense? When DS goes back to school, I might think about painting again. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I think I need to use this advice too.  I dont run fast on purpose when I start out I guess in general I just go faster.  My first mile is usually closer to 11min then I always notice the miles after that getting slower.  I actually thought thats what your suppose to do   Im such a novice.  How do I fix this because sometimes when i run the last mile or two I really think I am going faster and then I look at the time I am really not.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been eating great since monday.  Ran a slow 2 mile run last night partly because I didnt want to overdo it with my leg and partly because it was so stinkin hot and humid out.   I stepped on the scale for a quick peek today and I am only down .2lb.  Im irritated.  I think I need to be patient but its just discouraging.  The weight I am at now was the weight I got down to this time last year and then I couldnt get it to go any further and I gave up and gained all I lost back and then some.  I think this is hanging over my head but its making me nervous that the scale isnt moving quicker.  Sorry I just needed to vent.
> 
> I am hoping to get another short run in tonight since its still hot and humid out.  I am so done with this hot and humid weather.  I cant wait until it cools down.



Glad the leg is doing ok!  I am really a novice at all this, but I think the only way to really run negative splits is to time it. We have been working really hard on this the last couple of weeks. Sometimes it is so hard to start off at a slower pace because I just want to go! The Garmin is really helping with this, because I think I can estimate my pace and I often find I'm way off. It's a lot more fun to finish a run running hard than to stagger through the last mile or so. If you are using a watch you can look at your run on mapmyrun and figure out where the mile or half mile marks are and then estimate your time in your head. I am not a math person, but luckily before we got the garmin I had Mike who was more than happy to do some math while running! And there might be a school of thought that doesn't see this as beneficial, I don't know. I know it seems to work for us. Good luck!

As for the weight loss, I got down to the weight I was at a couple of years ago (my lowest in about 10 years) in May. I really struggled for a couple of weeks, because I was convinced I couldn't go any lower. Hang in there. If you stick it out and keep up your good, healthy habits, it will come off. I do understand the frustration!



sahbushka said:


> Hi all.  Just wanted you all to know I appreciate your support!  Does anyone know what a good breakfast would be the morning of the race and how much time I should allow between b-fast and the race?  I hear pasta is good the night before...is that true?
> 
> Thanks!
> SarahMay



SarahMay--have a great race!

I had a good day at work today. My new boss seems to be happy with the way things are going, so I'm glad about that. We are going to the game tonight with Ds. It's not as hot, so looking forward to that. Next week it's supposed to get back to 100. What a summer!

Hope everyone has a nice evening!


----------



## lisah0711

Good afternoon all!  

Thank you, Maria, for being our coach this week and another thank you to Octoberbride03 for being our coach this week.  You guys are the best!  

Congratulations to all our superstars the past couple of weeks as well as to Connie96 for being the BL last week and tiki23 for being the BL this week.  Good job!  

I am back from vacation in Iowa where it was very hot and humid and the bugs were out in record numbers.  It is hot in Idaho today but thank goodness no humidity.   

Unfortunately, I think that I will be reporting a gain tomorrow in spite of going to the local Y and running three times while I was gone.  Time to knuckle down and make some serious progress as we approach the end of our challenge.  

I have the links caught up for the results and the current COW.

 for everyone who needs them and kudos to all of us who are sticking with this through thick and thin!   

You all were busy while I was gone so I am just going to jump in here.  

*Shannon,* congrats on the new job!    It will be an adventure moving but how exciting to be working in the same town as DH and near your family.  I bet your girls will love it!  That was an exciting bear story -- glad it wasn't a grizzly bear!  

*pjlla,* enjoy your vacation!   

*keenercam,* a belated Happy Birthday to you!  

*donac,* Happy Anniversary to you!  32 years is an accomplishment!  

*pinkle,*   Best wishes to your Dad for a speedy recovery.

*cc,* glad to hear that you aren't afraid to keep trying to figure out what will work for you.  It may take awhile and may change over time.  The only time that you will fail is if you give up, which I know that you would never do!  

*Taryn,* congrats on the 100% and your new being in charge of fitness for the kiddos.  You will do a great job!  

*JenAnderson,* sending  for WW lifetime next week!  

*Rose,* you are a workout fiend, girl!   How about some swimming or bicycling for an alternate exercise?

*50sjayne,* nice to see you!    Glad that your kitty is feeling better.

*SarahMay,* nice to see you, too.  
Good luck to you and *Connie96* for your races on Saturday. 



Octoberbride03 said:


> And for my last QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite way to enjoy a nice summer day outside of any outdoor workouts?



I like to hang out in the gazebo with DH with a beer and admire the garden.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I think I need to be patient but its just discouraging.  The weight I am at now was the weight I got down to this time last year and then I couldnt get it to go any further and I gave up and gained all I lost back and then some.  I think this is hanging over my head but its making me nervous that the scale isnt moving quicker.  Sorry I just needed to vent.



, Lindsay.  You can do this!  One day at a time, one bite at a time!  

Hang in there everyone and stay cool!


----------



## tiki23

Oh My Goodness!

I didn't realize I was this weeks biggest loser...I just checked.  Woo-hoo! 

I know we are all working hard at making better choices, being more fit and exercising more but I don't think I'd be doing so well without the W.I.S.H. board.  Thanks to everyone here.


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> (stupid cookie dough and margaritas)


 I just saw this combination and was surprised it did not appeal to me.   Maybe the next time I bake cookies I'll have a margarita and stay out of the cookid dough.  I'm guessing you didn't enjoy them together, but I chuckled when I read it.  Glad you're enjoying your vacation, Pamela. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Some weeks it's really hard for me to take a day off and then I usually end up feeling cruddy and exhausted. I use exercise as a stress reliever, and I have found it takes a minimum of 45 min to get that calm feeling. So, if I'm really feeling stressed it's not unusual for me to go a week+ with 60 min+ workouts everyday. That's not always a good thing, especially since our long runs are really long now. Lately I've been doing really well with taking the day off after a long run. Which is good. I know that days off are important, but so is my sanity. The other problem I have is that I will schedule a short exercise and then go for an hour+. For instance Friday I have a 30 min. workout scheduled. Really I should take it off since we're doing a long run Saturday. But I thought just a short one wouldn't hurt. We'll see if I stick to 30 minutes. I really kind of sound like a junky--I need my exercise fix! Mike has been throwing around the words "over training".  Good question! Definitely something I need to address!


Wow, I'm tired just reading about all you do.  It is amazing though, how much exercise can help to relieve stress.  There are so many unhealthy ways to deal with stress and life, I think you are doing amazing.  





Rose&Mike said:


> I was so sweaty and hot! I found shorts on clearance, so that was good. I got a pair of capris and shorts in 8 and two pairs of shorts in---OMG---size 6. The 6s are a little snug right now, but I'm hoping they last through the fall. It's been expensive replacing clothes so often. I tried them on for Mike and he thought they looked good, so I guess not too small. I am still always surprised when I go shopping and don't come home with 12s or 14s or bigger.


Whoo hoo!!  Congrats Rose on a size 6!!!!!!  That is fabulous!!!



tigger813 said:


> I've decided to skip this week's and next week's weigh ins. With going away this weekend and my birthday next week I don't want to get myself down since I know eating will be a real issue. And with feeling run down I'm going to let my body recover before going crazy with workouts again. I will still do my walking and do some WATP but only gently. I've got to get some control back in my life after having my parents here for 7 weeks. I think a lot of my exhaustion is emotional. I will still be here on the boards everyday.
> 
> I don't want to go back to my old self of being lazy but I think taking a few weeks for me is what I need to do! It's time to relax.


 I think you have a wonderful plan to take some time for yourself.  7 weeks with your folks, though I'm sure was fun, I can imagine you were going all out taking care of everybody.You deserve some me time, and I love your birthday plans to celebrate.  A friend of mine threw herself a roller skating party for her 40th, and it was so fun.  





Octoberbride03 said:


> How hard is it for you to take a rest day from your exercise routine?


Way, way too easy for me.  Actually, this is the first summer in several that I didn't stop exercising completely.  I know the goal of princess half marathon is why.  I'm getting my 3 run/walk days in, and trying to get 2 other days of either biking or wii fit in, but the past 2 weeks have mostly just run/walked.  Michael's camp has been exhausting him, and he's not good for anything most evenings, but I'm hoping next week will be better.  



jenanderson said:


> 1.  I had a gain at WW last night and was not happy.    I am still within the range of maintaining though so if I can not gain this week, I will reach lifetime status and be able to quit paying for WW.  I still want to lose 7 pounds but I chose this WW goal because I knew it was a weight I could live with and the sooner I quit paying them the better.  I know I have to keep on going but at least I don't have to keep on paying!
> 2.  I did run to WW and home from WW so at least I got in my 5.5 miles but it was too hot to be out running so I was very hot when I got home.
> 3.  I am looking forward to summer being over.  While I thought that I would do so great during the summer I am realizing I was able to do so much better during the school year.
> 
> Time to go shopping!  Have a great day!
> Jen


That is so exciting to almost be lifetime!!  I know that you can do it next week, and we'll all be here to celebrate with you!!  When I did ww in my 20s, I was so close to goal when I stopped going, and I so wish I had continued to lifetime.  What an fabulous accomplishment, and great motivation to keep you at goal and save that money too.  You can do it Jen!!!



Octoberbride03 said:


> And for my last QOTD:
> 
> What is your favorite way to enjoy a nice summer day outside of any outdoor workouts?


Sit on my brothers deck with a mikes hard berry lemonade and watch michael swim with his cousins.  I also like to play mini-golf and have ice cream afterwards.  Geez, always food or drink involved. 



lisah0711 said:


> Unfortunately, I think that I will be reporting a gain tomorrow in spite of going to the local Y and running three times while I was gone.  Time to knuckle down and make some serious progress as we approach the end of our challenge.


Ah, well, vacations are for fun and relaxing.  Great job getting to the Y a few times.  We have almost a full month to make some progress.  We can do it!!

Lindsay- Hang in there.  You have been doing so well, and promise yourself that no matter how slow the weight may come off, you will not give up.  You have lost over 20 pounds in what, 6 months which is awesome.  We all have those periods when the weight doesn't move, and it stinks and is so frustrating, but you know what you did wrong last year, and this year can be different, and you can keep up all those healthy habits and the running, and the weight will come off.  I sometimes think that if it comes off more slowly, it is more likely to be permanent weight loss, and the harder you have to work for it, the more motivated you are to keep it off.  We are here for you and you have done everything right this week, and you know that, even if the scale doesn't show you.   

Taryn- Wow, 100% from Roz!!! So nice to see your hard work pays off.  It was a busy, crazy time for you too, you should be so proud. 

CC- Hugs to you on the binges.  It's a tough thing to control sometimes, and I know just where you're at and have done the same things.  Hang in there, take it one day at a time.  

Cam- Happy belated Birthday!!

Dona- Happy anniversary to you and DH!!  

Octoberbride- Thanks for coaching this week.  You've done a fabulous job, with lots of fun questions.  

I did 3 miles in the heat and humidity after work and it wasn't all that bad.  It looked like a thunder storm was going to start, but it sprinkled just a few drops to make it more like a steamy humidity, and that was it.  I did journal my food all week, but went over my flex points, and that's not counting six flags, so I'll be happy with a maintain tomorrow.  I've only got 2 weeks til vacation, but I'm feeling like this year I'll be more in control and I plan to eat healthier, and get my runs in.   

Have a nice evening.  Good luck with weighin tomorrow!!  Get that extra glass of water in tonight to help flush those extra ounces out tomorrow.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks everyone! What would I do without all of you!!!!!!

Had some time to myself in the car today running errands for work. I got to listen to the podcast which I love! Had open faced steak sandwiches for supper. Going to have some ice cream in a bit. Just trying to unwind a bit as I've been wound up quite tightly lately! Still tired but taking it easy as much as I can. Hoping to have some QT with DH for a change! We're getting all of our stuff together for our refinance so as soon as that's done we can chill! Hoping to watch Glee as it's on! Also we are going to check out our route to Storyland and see where to stop along the way for fun and/or shopping and food! Really looking forward to this weekend trip! 

Tomorrow night we will grill some burgers and play some Rock Band which we haven't done in a while. Need to download some new songs maybe!

Enjoy the rest of your night! I hope to get bed early so I can get up and walk with my neighbor! Not sure if I'll do any working out after that. We'll have to see how I feel!


----------



## cclovesdis

Ahhh, my message went poof. I will try again. This time, in Word with my trust friends "Cut" and "Paste." 

Thank you so much for all the support. I want to give some shout outs. Again, I hope I don’t forget anyone.

Tracey-Enjoy Storyland! I loved going there when we used to live in NH. We went pretty frequently actually. I can still remember hanging out in the Old Lady’s shoe.

Rose-I can’t believe you exercise so much. I guess I should have realized from the exercise challenge, but I hadn’t. I hope you stuck to your plan for the day. A rest day often doesn’t hurt, at least for me. I will take your suggestion and cut out soda. Thanks!

Mikamah-Thanks for the empathy!

Lindsay-Sounds like you had a great week!

Lisah-Thank you for your kind words. You are right. I WILL NOT fail.

SarahMay and Connie-Good luck with your races!

Octoberbride-Thanks for coaching this week! I had been thinking about getting blood work actually. I am worried my cholesterol has went up and thinking that might scare me into eating healthier. But, for your point, I have a fairly decent blood glucose monitor. I am going to test myself throughout the day tomorrow and see if I notice anything.

Taryn-Ahh, the days of arranging and rearranging a classroom. In two years of teaching I can’t tell you the number of times I rearranged. Way to go on eating at home! That’s some admirable control. Congrats on your perfect grade! Thanks for the idea to quench my sugar craving. Unfortunately, eating chocolate tends to eating lots of chocolate and lots of stuff with sugar in it. I did really well when my doctor put me on a chocolate-free diet. Hmm...maybe I should try that again? LOL.

Shannon-I am definitely going to try the hard candy idea. TIA!!!!

Have a great day tomorrow! Good luck with weigh-in! 

CC


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> Lindsay- Hang in there.  You have been doing so well, and promise yourself that no matter how slow the weight may come off, you will not give up.  You have lost over 20 pounds in what, 6 months which is awesome.  We all have those periods when the weight doesn't move, and it stinks and is so frustrating, but you know what you did wrong last year, and this year can be different, and you can keep up all those healthy habits and the running, and the weight will come off.  I sometimes think that if it comes off more slowly, it is more likely to be permanent weight loss, and the harder you have to work for it, the more motivated you are to keep it off.  We are here for you and you have done everything right this week, and you know that, even if the scale doesn't show you.



Thank you so much kathy, I promise myself and all of my new friends on here that I wont give up this time.  I know this because I have you all here to keep me going.  I can not thank everyone enough.  Kathy you are so awesome you always know what to say to make me feel better. 

I did get a 2 1/2 mile run in tonight.  It's so humid out that I have decided to just keep the runs short.  It took me 30 minutes so I guess its still a good amt. of exercise.  My leg kinda got tight again in the last few minutes of the run.  I really think I need new sneakers.  The problem is that I also need to get my son back to school supplies and clothes.  My younger son also starts sunday school this year so he needs dress clothes and shoes.  I am shrinking out of my work clothes and barely have any shirts left that fit me well so I need to get some new tops and probably soon some new pants.  With all of that......How the heck am I going to afford sneakers.  My husband and I both should be getting bonuses this year but not until october. I dont think I can wait until then.  I guess I have to go outside and shake the money tree.

Here's some extra  for everyone weighing in tomorrow. I hope the scale is good to you.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Short and sweet post here.  

Don't have time to comment on everybody tonight unfortunately.  Just back from obedience class with Onslow and have the oven heating for supper. Freschetta pizza tonight. I swear its like a drug for us

Thanks everybody who was here with me for my coaching week. I had a lot of fun and learned a lot about everybody.   And I know whoever is next will have lots of fun too.  

Have great nights and an even better weekend


----------



## pinkle

Ugh! bad day...........no exercise besides 12hours ofdoing hair, and I just ate 2 large bowls of Just Right cereal, and now I have a stomach ache.....weigh in, in the morning...YIKES


----------



## lisah0711

Oops!  Almost forgot to answer Part 2 of this week's COW.  



jenanderson said:


> *
> PART TWO*
> The COW seems to be a helpful motivator for some people and others find it overwhelming.  As we begin to look forward to future challenges, please share your thoughts on the COW.  I have included some ideas for you to comment about below, but you are welcome to write whatever you want about the COW.  Feel free to post your thoughts here or send me a PM.
> 
> Tell me what you like or what you don't like.  If you could change one thing about the COW what would it be?  Have you participated?  Why or why not?  What motivates you to do the COW?  Have the prizes been helpful or do they not matter?  What is the best part of the COW?  What part of the COW do you wish would go away?  Do you find it easy to understand what is expected each week?  What do you feel is most important to have as part of the COW?



I love the COW.  It has helped me build a lot of good habits into my daily life.  Thanks to the COW I took up piano at age 49.  Even though I was on vacation and didn't see what the COW was until today, I still have quite a few points because many of the items are things that I do every day.  I try to participate in the COW every week.  

When I first started doing these challenges I think the COW was like a partridge in a pear tree and you added one item every week.  After three or four items were on the list it seemed like it was too overwhelming and people gave it up.  I like the format that we use now with fewer items.  I think that more people participate because there aren't so many items and they rotate.  I like the new part 2 of the COW because it is another opportunity for people to participate, even if they don't want to do part 1.  I don't think a lot of people realize that you don't have to do all of the items of the COW but can pick and choose.  

I think the prizes are a nice touch but I have to admit that they make me feel guilty because I worry that our coach is bearing all the expense.  I think that we should come up with a way to be able to voluntarily pitch in for the prizes or the postage or something that doesn't go against the Disboards rules about that stuff.  

I also like the pampering weeks.  They are a nice change some really fun ideas have come about during those times.

Last, but not least, I want to say a big thank you to JenAnderson for being our COW coach and to donac for helping out.    I think the COW is an important part of the BL challenges and one that we couldn't do without folks like you to run them.  

Have a great evening all!  I will be your coach this week -- I'm a left coaster so don't worry if the QOTD comes up a little late for you east coasters.


----------



## flipflopmom

*Bree*- Are you okay?  Miss you!  Hoping everything is all happy smiley at work!

*Ann, Cam, Shelby, Dahly, and the rest I haven't heard from in a while!* - miss you guys too!  Hope you are all okay, and just too busy to check in!!

*Lindsay* - accidentally the quote part of the post I wanted to send to you.  I know what you mean.  I go out strong, then I'm struggling at the end. I'm going to work on a negative split for my long run in the morning.  Hope it will help.  Unfortuntely, my pace varies between 10.5 and 11.5, so I'm not sure how to do it exactly.  I also get closer to 12 the last couple of miles of my long run. I might start at 12 for 2 miles, then 11.5 for 2 miles, then 11 for two miles, and just see what mile 7 brings.  First time trying that distance, so I'm guessing mile 7 will bring back to 12!

As for the hanging weight, I did that for a few weeks.  It was my lowest weight EVER, and I don't know how much was mental, and how much was stress.  Try not to think about it, and it will happen.  You weren't training for a half last time, so you know you've got this!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--I have tried yoga, but honestly I am too hyper to move that slowly! I hate to think what I was like when I consumed caffeine! I need to get back to doing the 8 minute meditations.


Yoga is good for me in the mornings to stretch, especially after a hard run.  I don't see a lot of mental benefits other than that, so I know what you mean!  I'm pretty hyper myself.    ONLY 30 MINUTES TODAY, remember!



donac said:


> Dh got home last night.  When he went to bed he was so tired he collapsed on the bed and left me no room to sleep.  I had to sleep in my ds's room.


Hope you had a chance to celebrate your anniversary after class, and so glad DH made it home safe!



sahbushka said:


> Hi all.  Just wanted you all to know I appreciate your support!


Glad you are back!  I must say that seeing your clippie always motivates me and makes me smile, so I love it when you post!  Good luck with your race!  Hope you are feeling better.  



Octoberbride03 said:


> What is your favorite way to enjoy a nice summer day outside of any outdoor workouts?


WDW of course!  But just normal everyday?  Dunno.  I love to read a book by the pool, watch my kids splash around!  Thanks for coaching this week!  Great to connect to another member of the Commonwealth! 




Rose&Mike said:


> Oh, and I probably do need a quiet hobby. I used to knit and paint a lot, but i think this past year I just needed to not think about things and I needed things to not be quiet. Dealing with DS going away to college and starting a new job was all that I could handle. Does that make sense? When DS goes back to school, I might think about painting again.
> 
> I had a good day at work today. My new boss seems to be happy with the way things are going, so I'm glad about that.



I started learning to knit last spring, and it was going to be my winter activity.  After Daddy died, I couldn't do it.  I sat and cried, so no more knitting.   I might have to pick it up again this winter.  I know exactly what you mean.  So glad work is going well.  You mentioned being a schedule person, so I'm sure the new work schedule will help you balance!



lisah0711 said:


> I am back from vacation in Iowa where it was very hot and humid and the bugs were out in record numbers.  It is hot in Idaho today but thank goodness no humidity.
> 
> I like to hang out in the gazebo with DH with a beer and admire the garden.


Welcome back!  Now that your vacas are behind you, you'll definitely get it in gear, I have no fear.  After Shannon's bear story, I thought your post said to hang out in the gazebo with DH and a bear.....  After the picture you posted of your yard, I want to come hang out with you guys.  Just gorgeous!



tiki23 said:


> I didn't realize I was this weeks biggest loser...I just checked.  Woo-hoo!






mikamah said:


> I did 3 miles in the heat and humidity after work and it wasn't all that bad.  It looked like a thunder storm was going to start, but it sprinkled just a few drops to make it more like a steamy humidity, and that was it.


Give me your secret, b/c I had a run this week with steamy humidity, and it was like trying to run in the middle of the ocean with my lungs full of salt water. 



tigger813 said:


> Just trying to unwind a bit as I've been wound up quite tightly lately!



making sure you get rest and unwinding is very important.  Cortisol, released during stress, makes you hold onto fat.  So even if you think you are NOT doing something, you are!  Take care of yourself!  Enjoy your weekend!



cclovesdis said:


> But, for your point, I have a fairly decent blood glucose monitor. I am going to test myself throughout the day tomorrow and see if I notice anything.


Good idea!  Hard candy should help too!  Stay close on here, think about us when you get ready to binge.  Maybe memorize some quotes or mottos and repeat them to yourself.  Once you have beaten the urge a time or two, you'll feel stronger and more in control.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> With all of that......How the heck am I going to afford sneakers.  My husband and I both should be getting bonuses this year but not until october. I dont think I can wait until then.  I guess I have to go outside and shake the money tree.


Lindsay - a piece of advice - I did some shopping at goodwill.  I don't usually do that, but when I needed new clothes, and knew I WOULD be getting smaller, I didn't want to waste money on stuff I would hopefully not be wearing long.  I know what you mean about school supplies,etc.  I've got to do that this weekend.   



pinkle said:


> Ugh! bad day...........no exercise besides 12hours ofdoing hair, and I just ate 2 large bowls of Just Right cereal, and now I have a stomach ache.....weigh in, in the morning...YIKES



12 hours of doing hair sounds like a lot!  



lisah0711 said:


> I think the prizes are a nice touch but I have to admit that they make me feel guilty because I worry that our coach is bearing all the expense.  I think that we should come up with a way to be able to voluntarily pitch in for the prizes or the postage or something that doesn't go against the Disboards rules about that stuff.



ITA!!  I was thinking that to make sure we don't violate any rules, the people that want to help could just pick up somethings, and mail them ourselves.  Jen could let us know who to send it to?

I've replied now, and I'm going to do a post all about my day in OZ!


----------



## flipflopmom

First -   I AM NO LONGER OVERWEIGHT!!!!  I HIT NORMAL BMI THIS AM!!!!!!

Well, I still have more to lose, and my mii is still chubby (thanks wii) but I am finally there!!!!!!!!!  3 pound loss this week!!! 60 lb clippie is MINE!!!
*
Now, on to my day in OZ:*

Told you about construction going on.  We got the all clear to move stuff back into some rooms late yesterday afternoon, principal asked us all to help.  There were 4 classrooms of stuff to move, and it took about 30 of us 1hr and 45 minutes to do it.  We had to go up and down stairs, heavy boxes and furniture.  STRENGTH WORKOUT ANYONE?  My quads and biceps are aching.

So about 30 minutes in, a storm rolls in.  I am pretty sure it was a tornado, or very close.  Rain starts pouring into the building.  New classrooms are pouring in water around windows.  Hallways start filling with water.  Leaks.  Water rolling under doors.  The wind picked up, howling like a mad dog, and TARPS STARTED FLYING OFF THE ROOF!  Principal made us stop, we got in a room, checked the weather, no tornado warning, just severe storm, so we got back to it.  A huge piece of metal crashed into a glass door in the front of the building.  No one was allowed to walk outside to leave (no one really wanted to) until it was over because of all the flying construction debris.  When we did finally leave, the road was covered in tree branches, a tree in my back yard had the top taken out of it, same for another down the street.  

I skipped gymnastics, the storm moved toward the gym VERY SLOWLY, so I wasnt' driving in it!!!  Checked on Mom and the girls, they were fine.

Girls decided to stay w/ mom for the night.  Another BAD storm rolls in.  I call Mom, probably 15 times every 30 minutes, no answer.  Called my brother, who lives 2 houses down, no answer.  By this time, it's 9pm, storms are gone, and DH is going to work, and we are both antsy about not getting in touch with mom. He leaves for work, I head to mom's.  Debris all in the roads, but everyone has power.  I get to mom's, and there are no lights on.  At 9:20.  My girls, nor my mom, are ever in the bed this early.  I park, peak in the windows, see the microwave numbers, there is a light.  Call again, no answer.  No nightlights on.

Drive to my brother's, his phone is okay. He goes back with me.  We take a flashlight, look it.  No signs of anyone.  At this point, we've decided that they are in the bed, but worry that something could be wrong with mom for her to be in the bed this early.  And if her phone is not working, could she have tried to call for help?  After we've shined the light in, and talked outside, we both knew that we had to go in, b/c if they had heard us, the police would be on the way.  

Got my key, went in, and go into mom's room.  AK is crying hysterically.  "There's someone in the house Granny, there's someone in the house."  I TOLD YOU I HEARD SOMETHING.  Mom's not moving or answering.  I say "MOMMA" and AK screams "MOMMY!!!!!""""  Got mom to answer me.  Turns out, she was just trying to get the girls to go to sleep, so that's why she wasn't talking. (Pretend to be asleep so they will?)  Of course, my girls get up, and want to go home.  Brother and I try to figure out what's going on with the phone, it lights up that someone is calling, but no ringer.  It wasn't muted.  NO idea, probably storm related.  It had been lighting up while they were in the bed every time I called, and AK noticed and was freaked out!

So, I finally bring the girls home at 11, satisfied that mom could call us if she needed to.  Sophie had just wanted to go to bed early..  I felt bad for inciting the drama, but there was no way I could have slept until I knew they were all okay!

So definitely a wild day, with wayyy too much drama and adrenaline.

Hoping for a calmer day today!  Have a great weighin and Friday everyone!
Taryn


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> Give me your secret, b/c I had a run this week with steamy humidity, and it was like trying to run in the middle of the ocean with my lungs full of salt water.


  I have so felt that feeling too.  My secret is slow, slow, slow.  15-16 min miles, but yesterday I was also on a bit of high of having 2 hours to myself before michael's bus got home from camp.



flipflopmom said:


> First -   I AM NO LONGER OVERWEIGHT!!!!  I HIT NORMAL BMI THIS AM!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I still have more to lose, and my mii is still chubby (thanks wii) but I am finally there!!!!!!!!!  3 pound loss this week!!! 60 lb clippie is MINE!!!


Whoo hoo!!!!!  Congratulations on being NORMAL, in weight anyways.  that is awesome, Taryn, and you should be so proud.  I'm just working on getting back to overweight.  I think those mii's are aiming for the low normal range, and I don't like it one bit.  
What a scary storm you had.  Glad everything was ok with everyone. 



tigger813 said:


> Also we are going to check out our route to Storyland and see where to stop along the way for fun and/or shopping and food! Really looking forward to this weekend trip!!


Have you been through the outlets of North Conway before?  There's a big mall, settlers green on the right as you head up toward storyland and we always had good luck at the gap, old navy and place outlets, especially if you're in need of back to school.  I also think there's usually way more cute girl's clothes in all those places, so that would be good for you.  On the left is a big mcdonalds with a big play structure and my friend and I have been known to leave our kids with her husband at mcd's and hit a few stores alone.  Have fun.



cclovesdis said:


> Tracey-Enjoy Storyland! I loved going there when we used to live in NH. We went pretty frequently actually. I can still remember hanging out in the Old Ladys shoe.


Michael loved the shoe, too, and trying to collect as many stickers from the old lady as she'll give him.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thank you so much kathy, I promise myself and all of my new friends on here that I wont give up this time.  I know this because I have you all here to keep me going.  I can not thank everyone enough.  Kathy you are so awesome you always know what to say to make me feel better.
> 
> I did get a 2 1/2 mile run in tonight.  It's so humid out that I have decided to just keep the runs short.  It took me 30 minutes so I guess its still a good amt. of exercise.  My leg kinda got tight again in the last few minutes of the run.  I really think I need new sneakers.  The problem is that I also need to get my son back to school supplies and clothes.  My younger son also starts sunday school this year so he needs dress clothes and shoes.  I am shrinking out of my work clothes and barely have any shirts left that fit me well so I need to get some new tops and probably soon some new pants.  With all of that......How the heck am I going to afford sneakers.  My husband and I both should be getting bonuses this year but not until october. I dont think I can wait until then.  I guess I have to go outside and shake the money tree.


Thank you, Lindsay.  It's so frustrating some days, but we can never give up.    hugs on the money.  I second Taryn's idea for second hand clothes, and maybe even for your ds too.  I know there's some great consignment shops around here.  If you find that money tree, send me some seeds so I can plant one too.  I know it's hard to spend money on yourself, but the shoes are an investment in your healthy and whole family's happiness. If mama ain't happy, noone's happy.  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Freschetta pizza tonight. I swear its like a drug for us


Have you tried Palermo's pizza?  Yummy, thin crust, and low cal for pizza.  I'll throw some extra vegies and chick on too.  



pinkle said:


> Ugh! bad day...........no exercise besides 12hours ofdoing hair, and I just ate 2 large bowls of Just Right cereal, and now I have a stomach ache.....weigh in, in the morning...YIKES






lisah0711 said:


> I think the prizes are a nice touch but I have to admit that they make me feel guilty because I worry that our coach is bearing all the expense.  I think that we should come up with a way to be able to voluntarily pitch in for the prizes or the postage or something that doesn't go against the Disboards rules about that stuff.
> 
> I also like the pampering weeks.  They are a nice change some really fun ideas have come about during those times.
> 
> Last, but not least, I want to say a big thank you to JenAnderson for being our COW coach and to donac for helping out.    I think the COW is an important part of the BL challenges and one that we couldn't do without folks like you to run them.
> 
> Have a great evening all!  I will be your coach this week -- I'm a left coaster so don't worry if the QOTD comes up a little late for you east coasters.


I think that's a great idea for whoever wants to help pitch in for the prizes.  I too, am very grateful for all that Jen, Shannon, Dona, and you, Lisa do for these challenges to keep them going and so much fun and support.  You all are the best.  

Thanks for coaching this week, Lisa. 

Well, I'm down .6 this week, and once again back to 209.6.  Gosh darn it, I am going to stay in this decade once and for all.  

Have a great friday!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thanks, Maureen, for being our coach last week!    I will be your coach this week.

Please be sure and PM those weigh in numbers to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to JenAnderson today.  

As expected, I had a gain this week but it was only two pounds not the four that showed in the scale yesterday.  I think I can knock those two pounds down pretty quickly since I am back on track right away from vacation.  Those two pounds cost me my 35 lb clippie so I am just going to remove it for now.  It is good incentive to get it back as well as my 40 lb clippie.  I think I am finally at the point where I don't want to keep losing these few pounds and MOVE ON!  



tiki23 said:


> Oh My Goodness!
> 
> I didn't realize I was this weeks biggest loser...I just checked.  Woo-hoo!
> 
> I know we are all working hard at making better choices, being more fit and exercising more but I don't think I'd be doing so well without the W.I.S.H. board.  Thanks to everyone here.



Congratulations!  That BL clippie looks great on you!  



mikamah said:


> I did 3 miles in the heat and humidity after work and it wasn't all that bad.  It looked like a thunder storm was going to start, but it sprinkled just a few drops to make it more like a steamy humidity, and that was it.  I did journal my food all week, but went over my flex points, and that's not counting six flags, so I'll be happy with a maintain tomorrow.  I've only got 2 weeks til vacation, but I'm feeling like this year I'll be more in control and I plan to eat healthier, and get my runs in.



You are doing wonderfully with your exercise this summer, Kathy!  And look at you planning to run on vacation!   



tigger813 said:


> Also we are going to check out our route to Storyland and see where to stop along the way for fun and/or shopping and food! Really looking forward to this weekend trip!



Enjoy your week-end getaway, Tracey!   Storyland makes me think of Storybook Land at Disneyland.  



cclovesdis said:


> Ahhh, my message went poof. I will try again. This time, in Word with my trust friends "Cut" and "Paste."



Darn that old poof fairy anyway!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thank you so much kathy, I promise myself and all of my new friends on here that I wont give up this time.  I know this because I have you all here to keep me going.  I can not thank everyone enough.



Go, Lindsay, go!  



pinkle said:


> Ugh! bad day...........no exercise besides 12hours ofdoing hair, and I just ate 2 large bowls of Just Right cereal, and now I have a stomach ache.....weigh in, in the morning...YIKES



 Sorry for your bad day.  You've had a rough couple of weeks.  Remember to be sure and take care of yourself, too.  



flipflopmom said:


> First -   I AM NO LONGER OVERWEIGHT!!!!  I HIT NORMAL BMI THIS AM!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I still have more to lose, and my mii is still chubby (thanks wii) but I am finally there!!!!!!!!!  3 pound loss this week!!! 60 lb clippie is MINE!!!


*

 Normal BMI!   Love your new clippie, too!  And don't worry about that silly old mii -- it will get with the program soon!

 for all the drama with the storm.  I totally don't blame you for going over to check on things.  We have an old fashioned plug in phone for just those times when the electronic phones go out -- they are about $10 at Target and work even without electricity.  I'm glad everyone is okay!  

BRB with the QOTD.*


----------



## lisah0711

I'm kind of feeling like I need to review the basics and reflect a little about where I am and where I want to be going on this journey.  Those of you who have participated in these challenges before may remember this article from Sparkpeople.com but I think it is a good reminder for all of us, especially in the dog days of summer. 

*Do You Suffer from Diet Rage?
Rules of the Road to Help You Reach Your Destination*-- By Mike Kramer, Staff Writer

After slowing down to an unexplained stop for the 147th time in the space of 2 miles, I decided that I hated the world. Surrounding me were an ocean of maddening brake lights, rain pelting the windshield and thousands of tons of steel and fiberglass flung around by a clueless pack of selfish morons who obviously didnt know the first thing about driving!!

It was in serious danger of ruining my whole day.

Is there anything more frustrating than being bogged down in traffic? Most all of us have been there before. That discouraged, fed up feeling that just makes us want to throw up our hands in surrender or lay them on the horn.

Thankfully, I stopped muttering helplessly and started thinking instead. And I realized that I often witness another type of "road rage"  the frustration that builds on the road to weight loss: Diet Rage.

Think about your dieting history. Does it give you the same feeling as an exasperating traffic jam? You never quite get where you want to go as fast as you want to get there. You get aggravated, yell (usually at yourself), and see people in other lanes going faster than you (how do they DO that?!), and it usually ends up ruining your day.

*Heres the lesson: Getting frustrated with your diet does no more good than getting frustrated in traffic. It just makes you unhappy, unsuccessful and tense.*

By the time I got to work (it was a long commute), I noticed a lot of things that we, as weight loss veterans, can learn from traffic jams. Next time you start to feel frustrated with your weight loss progress, keep these "lessons of the road" in mind:

Pay less attention to how much further you have to travel. Stop asking yourself "are we there yet?" Youll get there when you get there. Instead, look at the scenery, think about life, carry on a conversation, sing along with the radio, or simply be thankful for how far youve come. 

The journey is always more fun with a passenger. Have you asked anyone along for the ride? 

You know the route you need to take to reach your weight loss goals. Its already mapped out. As long as you stay pointed in the right direction, youll get there. Even in the worst traffic jams, you still get to your destination at some point. Its the same way with dieting  just a matter of time. It may take longer than you first expected, but you will get there. 

There will always be periods of stopping and starting. Its something that you should just anticipate and allow for. No use getting upset or stressed about not making progress. Its a normal part of the journey. 

Sometimes, youve just gotta go with the flow of whats going on around you. Life can present some situations that you really cant do anything about. When that happens, staying straight and steady  doing the best that you can  will keep you on track and sane. In traffic, impatient people stop, change lanes, weave in and out of other cars, driving themselves and everyone else crazy  and in the end, usually dont get any farther along than you do by staying put and going with the flow. 

Shortcuts never work. 

*Driving too fast is dangerous. Thats why they call it "crash" dieting. Slow down, take what life gives you, and make sure you arrive at your destination in good health. *

I finally did get to my destination after all. Hands were pried away from the steering wheel, teeth were unclenched, and a few aspirin were popped. Of course, people in the cars around me probably had a good laugh at my arm-waving and soundless yelling. Funny how we can lose our senses when faced with something that frustrates us, whether its traffic or our diets.

Thanks to these insights, my story had a happy ending. Hopefully, remembering these rules will help you reach your destination sooner  and more content  than you expected. 

Here is the link to the article.  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=346

QOTD for Friday, 8/6:  So tell us how would you rate your "diet rage"? Your choices are:

Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way! 

Moderate- Everyone's moving except me 

High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me! 

All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way 

I'm going with all over the board.  It's stop and go now but I think that traffic is breaking up and I will be moving again!  

Good luck with those weigh ins!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I would have to say that right now it's stop and go all the way!

At work this morning. Kids are watching Mary Poppins. Not sure how long I'll be here, probably until at least noon! Hoping the kids will cooperate. I'll give them a nice treat later if they're good! 

Gotta run!


----------



## JOANNEL

Good morning all,

Well again no loss, but no gain either so I will take it. I am stuck in a funk. Ds # 1 is moving today. I visited DS # 2 last week end in San Antionio wile he is there from Germany for 2 months. It was fun, but I do miss him.

 I have been on a few job interviews and it really stinks. They think since the economy is so bad they can pay crap for some one with a degree and 20+ years of experience. It's amazing.

Hopefully Monday I will get back in the exercise and eating better mode.

Good luck today all.


----------



## donac

Good morning 

No Class today  Just sitting around the house not doing too much.  Dh went to run some errands.  We have the next couple of days by ourselves since ds1 is still in DW.

We are going out for our anniversary today.  I got  home from class yesterday and we headed out.  We were going to get something to eat and then pick up the dog.  Well dh forgot to stop to get something to eat and went straight to the kennel.  ANd he didn't want her in the house alone so we went to Wendy's.  I had a salad and dh had chili.  Not the greatest of anniversary dinners but it will do.  

Off to get somethings done around here even though I don't feel like it.  

Will be on more this weekend and make some comments.

HAve a great day


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie and SarahMay--Hope you have great races this weekend!




mikamah said:


> I did 3 miles in the heat and humidity after work and it wasn't all that bad.  It looked like a thunder storm was going to start, but it sprinkled just a few drops to make it more like a steamy humidity, and that was it.  I did journal my food all week, but went over my flex points, and that's not counting six flags, so I'll be happy with a maintain tomorrow.  I've only got 2 weeks til vacation, but I'm feeling like this year I'll be more in control and I plan to eat healthier, and get my runs in.
> 
> Have a nice evening.  Good luck with weighin tomorrow!!  Get that extra glass of water in tonight to help flush those extra ounces out tomorrow.


Yea for exercising despite this nasty weather! It's so hard sometimes. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did get a 2 1/2 mile run in tonight.  It's so humid out that I have decided to just keep the runs short.  It took me 30 minutes so I guess its still a good amt. of exercise.  My leg kinda got tight again in the last few minutes of the run.  I really think I need new sneakers.  The problem is that I also need to get my son back to school supplies and clothes.  My younger son also starts sunday school this year so he needs dress clothes and shoes.  I am shrinking out of my work clothes and barely have any shirts left that fit me well so I need to get some new tops and probably soon some new pants.  With all of that......How the heck am I going to afford sneakers.  My husband and I both should be getting bonuses this year but not until october. I dont think I can wait until then.  I guess I have to go outside and shake the money tree.
> 
> Here's some extra  for everyone weighing in tomorrow. I hope the scale is good to you.


We're lucky right now in that the money tree is being kind to us. It does get expensive to keep replacing clothes. I just realized the other day that I have no pants for fall that will fit, maybe a couple of pairs of jeans, nothing for work. If you can swing the running shoes, I say do it. It makes such a difference. I was having so much ankle and foot soreness before my new shoes. You definitely don't want to derail all of your hard work with an injury.



pinkle said:


> Ugh! bad day...........no exercise besides 12hours ofdoing hair, and I just ate 2 large bowls of Just Right cereal, and now I have a stomach ache.....weigh in, in the morning...YIKES


 Hope you are feeling better.



flipflopmom said:


> I started learning to knit last spring, and it was going to be my winter activity.  After Daddy died, I couldn't do it.  I sat and cried, so no more knitting.   I might have to pick it up again this winter.  I know exactly what you mean.  So glad work is going well.  You mentioned being a schedule person, so I'm sure the new work schedule will help you balance!


Thanks for sharing this. Congrats on the normal BMI! Isn't it an awesome feeling! Storms scare me to death, so  for your very long night.



mikamah said:


> :Well, I'm down .6 this week, and once again back to 209.6.  Gosh darn it, I am going to stay in this decade once and for all.
> 
> Have a great friday!!


You can do it Kathy!!

Lisa--I know you will get your clippies back soon!

Well, I stuck to my 30 minutes this morning--35 with a cooldown. I am taking my weight after my workout, which I don't normally do, but I was .4 before the workout from my 40lb. clippie! I am happy to say I now have my 40 pound clippie! Hopefully I can hold onto it this week, because I have no wiggle room! And I am now in the 140s--barely. I have not seen the 140s since my early 20s. I am having a little bit of heel soreness today, but I'm hoping it's from wearing really flat (though cute) flipflops yesterday and not a sign of something bad to come. I am really paranoid about injuries. 

DS is cutting the grass--which I really thought I would have to nag him to do, so I'm happy about that. I think we'll go out to lunch this afternoon. We still haven't decided if we're going to drive him back to school next weekend or just stick him on the plane. This visit has gone pretty well (after the drama at the beginning), but I know it's time for him to go back and I'm good with that. He misses his friends, and I miss my time with Mike.

Have a great day everyone! I'm off to change my clippie!


----------



## jbm02

Octoberbride03 said:


> Short and sweet post here.
> 
> Thanks everybody who was here with me for my coaching week. I had a lot of fun and learned a lot about everybody.   And I know whoever is next will have lots of fun too.
> 
> Have great nights and an even better weekend



Maureen
I wasn't able to post very often but I had a great time following you!!  Thanks so much for coaching last week!!



flipflopmom said:


> First -   I AM NO LONGER OVERWEIGHT!!!!  I HIT NORMAL BMI THIS AM!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I still have more to lose, and my mii is still chubby (thanks wii) but I am finally there!!!!!!!!!  3 pound loss this week!!! 60 lb clippie is MINE!!!


*
WOOOHOOO Taryn, WAY TO GO!!!!!!!   I'm still not there yet but working on it...and my mii looks like an M&M with eyes!!!  



mikamah said:



			Have you tried Palermo's pizza?  Yummy, thin crust, and low cal for pizza.  I'll throw some extra vegies and chick on too.  



I think that's a great idea for whoever wants to help pitch in for the prizes.  I too, am very grateful for all that Jen, Shannon, Dona, and you, Lisa do for these challenges to keep them going and so much fun and support.  You all are the best.  

Thanks for coaching this week, Lisa. 

Well, I'm down .6 this week, and once again back to 209.6.  Gosh darn it, I am going to stay in this decade once and for all.  

Have a great friday!!
		
Click to expand...


..writing down Palermo's pizza - is that in the frozen or organic aisle???

Ditto on the shout out to Shannon, Jen, Dona, Lisa and all of the great coaches we have on this site.  I am not sure all of you realize what an impact you have on those of us who need the support.  We can't thank you enough!! 



lisah0711 said:



			I'm kind of feeling like I need to review the basics and reflect a little about where I am and where I want to be going on this journey.  Those of you who have participated in these challenges before may remember this article from Sparkpeople.com but I think it is a good reminder for all of us, especially in the dog days of summer. 

Do You Suffer from Diet Rage?

QOTD for Friday, 8/6:  So tell us how would you rate your "diet rage"? Your choices are:

Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way! 

Moderate- Everyone's moving except me 

High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me! 

All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way 

I'm going with all over the board.  It's stop and go now but I think that traffic is breaking up and I will be moving again!  

Good luck with those weigh ins!

Click to expand...



Unfortunately, I'm probably at "high".  I have been losing and gaining back the same .5 pounds this session and it is making me crazy.  I've changed my diet (tried to eat more mini meals, then tried to change my caloric intake, then tried to change the times of my meals, etc etc), changed my exercise (running more, only 1 rest day now, etc) but I am still stuck in a rut that is very frustrating.  I know that eventually I'll find my way out of it - because I am NOT supposed to be 150 pounds when I am only 5'2" feet tall!! - but the journey there is, in the symbolism if the article, like a huge parking jam and I'm wedged inthe middle of everyone with no where to go.  AARGH.  ...okay, vent done.  LOL.

Today's boot camp class was really great.  The first 30 minutes were 3 min intervals of cardio  and 3 min intervals of weight work.  Then we headed outside for a 5K run.  Because today is my 4 mi run day (per my training program for my half marathon in October...), I asked how to add extra on the run and managed to have 4.25 miles in all before 6:15AM.  yay, me.  LOL And even better, I now have a new running route!   

..we're off to pick the kids up from camp today at 1PM.  It's a 3 hour drive. We'll probably stop somewhere along the way home for dinner.  DH and I went out the other night to his favorite place.  For me, it was kind of a disaster.  There was absolutely nothing low-cal or healthy on the menu.  Even the chicken sandwiches were listed as positively dripping in cheese.  They had no low cal dressing for salads.  I ended up with a bowl of soup.  Even that wasn't a great choice but it was the best I could do.  On the positive side, I can say that I didn't want any of the fried food or cheese and/or bacon laden sandwiches.  So it wasn't a matter of feeling deprived.  Just kind of PO'd that this menu almost forces me to choose between a night out with my DH versus a night of healthy eating.  ...okay, second vent done. 

I have drill this weekend so I'll be popping in and out (but won't be able to post).  Have a great weekend everyone!
Jude*


----------



## Rose&Mike

JOANNEL said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Well again no loss, but no gain either so I will take it. I am stuck in a funk. Ds # 1 is moving today. I visited DS # 2 last week end in San Antionio wile he is there from Germany for 2 months. It was fun, but I do miss him.
> 
> I have been on a few job interviews and it really stinks. They think since the economy is so bad they can pay crap for some one with a degree and 20+ years of experience. It's amazing.
> 
> Hopefully Monday I will get back in the exercise and eating better mode.
> 
> Good luck today all.






donac said:


> Good morning
> 
> No Class today  Just sitting around the house not doing too much.  Dh went to run some errands.  We have the next couple of days by ourselves since ds1 is still in DW.
> 
> We are going out for our anniversary today.  I got  home from class yesterday and we headed out.  We were going to get something to eat and then pick up the dog.  Well dh forgot to stop to get something to eat and went straight to the kennel.  ANd he didn't want her in the house alone so we went to Wendy's.  I had a salad and dh had chili.  Not the greatest of anniversary dinners but it will do.
> 
> Off to get somethings done around here even though I don't feel like it.
> 
> Will be on more this weekend and make some comments.
> 
> HAve a great day


Dona--Have fun tonight!

Hi Jude! I am so impressed with the whole boot camp thing! I can barely get out 2 sets of girl pushups during strength! Isn't it great to get your exercise for the day done so early.

QOTD--On paper I would say I am Low--my loss has been pretty slow and steady. 40 pounds in 31 weeks=~1.3 pounds per week. In my head I would say it's all over the board. I feel like I don't have a handle on things, and that any minute I could gain it all back--ridiculous I know, especially since I have you all to guide my back on track! I think it's kind of scary to get closer to goal. Good question!


----------



## Connie96

Good morning, all! Happy weigh-in day! (For everyone, I hope!)

I am very happy to say that as of this weigh-in I have lost 10.6 pounds in 10 weeks. It's so funny that a few weeks ago I had gotten so obsessed with how much I was (or wasn't) losing each week that I was forgetting to look at the big picture. I am very pleased with how I have progressed during this challenge and I just want to thank all of you who have encouraged me and lent me an ear when I needed to chat about all things weight-loss. (Especially when my IRL friends/family are kinda sick of hearing it. )

I have another 10.3 pounds to lose to hit my final goal. It is my mission to reach this goal by the end of the year. Of course, I can't help hoping that I lose it in another 10 weeks (which would land on, let's see... October 15). But, the truth of it is that the actual weight goals we set for ourselves are just numbers. They are indicators of health, but don't precisely measure our health. A person can be 105 pounds and be very unhealthy or 150 pounds and be fantastically healthy. Whether I find myself to be fit and healthy 5 pounds above my goal or 5 pounds below it - fit and healthy should be our true goals and the number on the scale is just an indicator we can use to get there.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Just gonna post really quick because I need to get to my workout but I was shocked to weigh in this morning down another 2 lbs.  I weighed last night as I left the bathroom after brushing teeth and washing my face and was up 2 lbs but in the night I dropped 4 lbs.  I must have been retaining water or something. I did take my bp(water pill combo) late yesterday so maybe that is why but I was feeling guilty last night about missing workouts this week.  What a shock to step on the scale and be down.   Hoping it stays.  

I'll be back later to catch up a bit.  I just really need to get in my 3 mile walk away the pounds this morning.  Probably will go swim for an hour or so as well since dd wanted to so bad last night.


----------



## jenanderson

Okay - I am here!  I have been having MAJOR computer problems!  

I spent yesterday trying to re-install some things and get it all running good as new.  The good news is...I can post the the DIS again (couldn't yesterday)!  The bad news is...I am not getting e-mail notifications for any of my threads or PM messages.  I am still having a bunch of problems with other websites as well but am planning on wiping my computer clean this weekend and reinstalling EVERYTHING!    

While it is working though...I want to do some posting so that you don't think that I have forgotten about you all!  

Here comes the COW!


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to the Challenge of the Week – COW 11*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

It is summertime and that means it might be time to mix it up a bit with our Challenge of the Week (COW)! Here is how our new COW will work.
*
PART ONE: *The first part of the COW will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit. Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.
*
NEW and EXCITING: *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes! I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:* The second part of the COW will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread. Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*COW 11*
*
PART ONE*
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Eat 3 servings of fruits & vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
Exercise 25 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
Take 10 minutes to relax each day (1 point for each day)

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water
XX eating 2 veggies
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes
XX days of relaxing for 10 minutes

This challenge runs from Friday, August 6, 2010 to Thursday August 12, 2010. On Friday August 13, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*
PART TWO*
Learning new things helps keep you young and your brain active!  This week, I challenge you to learn something new about food, healthy eating, dieting, exercising, healthy living or any other topic that is related to our efforts here on this thread.

Be sure you come back and post here what you learned about from reading something new!  It is always great to get new ideas, learn something that will help on our journey or just be amazed by some interesting fact!


----------



## jenanderson

I think I am going to start to try to type in Word all my responses as I read and then when I am done...I will copy it all here.  I am really tired of typing and having it all go away and not posting.  This is going to be an abbreviated post of what I really wanted to say.

First...Good Luck to all of you running races this weekend.  In fact, good luck to all of us who are running at all this weekend.  We are becoming stronger every day and it is amazing!  

YEAH to everyone who lost weight this week.  To all of the people who are just maintaining or gaining...stick with it.  Slow and steady wins the race.  I am really having mixed results...this week it is a maintain.  I am not frustrated though because I am remembering that I have lost over 40 pounds since January and I will celebrate that success!  

To our coaches:  YOU GUYS ROCK!  Even when I don't get here to respond all the time like I would want to, I read all the posts.  I think about all your creative questions and reflect on my journey.  You guys are great to give so much of yourselves!  



tiki23 said:


> Oh My Goodness!
> 
> I didn't realize I was this weeks biggest loser...I just checked.  Woo-hoo!



Great job on being our BL!   



lisah0711 said:


> Oops!  Almost forgot to answer Part 2 of this week's COW.
> 
> I love the COW.  It has helped me build a lot of good habits into my daily life.  Thanks to the COW I took up piano at age 49.  Even though I was on vacation and didn't see what the COW was until today, I still have quite a few points because many of the items are things that I do every day.  I try to participate in the COW every week.
> 
> When I first started doing these challenges I think the COW was like a partridge in a pear tree and you added one item every week.  After three or four items were on the list it seemed like it was too overwhelming and people gave it up.  I like the format that we use now with fewer items.  I think that more people participate because there aren't so many items and they rotate.  I like the new part 2 of the COW because it is another opportunity for people to participate, even if they don't want to do part 1.  I don't think a lot of people realize that you don't have to do all of the items of the COW but can pick and choose.
> 
> I think the prizes are a nice touch but I have to admit that they make me feel guilty because I worry that our coach is bearing all the expense.  I think that we should come up with a way to be able to voluntarily pitch in for the prizes or the postage or something that doesn't go against the Disboards rules about that stuff.
> 
> I also like the pampering weeks.  They are a nice change some really fun ideas have come about during those times.
> 
> Last, but not least, I want to say a big thank you to JenAnderson for being our COW coach and to donac for helping out.    I think the COW is an important part of the BL challenges and one that we couldn't do without folks like you to run them.
> 
> Have a great evening all!  I will be your coach this week -- I'm a left coaster so don't worry if the QOTD comes up a little late for you east coasters.



I am glad you love the COW Lisa!  I feel the same way.  I will admit that even though I am helping with the COW this session, I don't always do all the parts.  I do the parts I want to and I feel it really helps me stay on track and work on my healthy habits.

I really appreciate EVERYONE's feedback on the COW (and if you haven't shared your thoughts...please feel free to still do so).  I read a lot of them that were posted here and a lot that were PM to me.  I think that for our next BL Challenge, we will continue to change and refine the COW to keep on adding people who want to be successful with these healthy habits.

Finally...you do not need to worry about the cost of the prizes.  I would say that one thing that is expensive is the mailings.  I don't know if there is anything that we can really do about that but if there was a way to share "postage" that would be cool.  If not...it is still not a big deal and I think I will still continue because I like it.  



flipflopmom said:


> First -   I AM NO LONGER OVERWEIGHT!!!!  I HIT NORMAL BMI THIS AM!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I still have more to lose, and my mii is still chubby (thanks wii) but I am finally there!!!!!!!!!  3 pound loss this week!!! 60 lb clippie is MINE!!



Taryn - I am SO PROUD OF YOU!!!!  You have continued to be inspiring with your weight loss and so dedicated.  I can't tell you how great I feel for you.  WAY TO GO!  

Alright, I need to try to post this before I lose it again!  Hope everyone is having a healthy and happy Friday!

Jen


----------



## Connie96

jenanderson said:


> *
> PART TWO*
> Learning new things helps keep you young and your brain active!  This week, I challenge you to learn something new about food, healthy eating, dieting, exercising, healthy living or any other topic that is related to our efforts here on this thread.



I got a new fitness book this past Tuesday and I am about halfway thru it. I'm reading some and skimming some because parts of it seem rather repetitive. I hope to finish this weekend and have some info to share next week. I do plan to implement some of the techniques and I look forward to posting about my results - but that may be during the Fall challenge since we've only got three weeks left in the Summer challenge.


Question for *LISA*:  Speaking of the current challenge coming to an end... Did anyone have any further thoughts on extending the end date of the Summer Challenge to fall closer to the beginning of the Fall Challenge (BL season premier, Sept 21)??? Didn't you say that y'all have typically only had 1-2 weeks between the end of one challenge and the beginning of another? Just to throw in my 2 cents, I'd like to stick with as little in-between time as possible, so I'm good with extending the end date or starting the new challenge a week or two prior to the premier. Of course, that's only my very humble opinion and I'll be back for the Fall challenge regardless of when we leave off and pick up again.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Connie96 said:


> Question for *LISA*:  Speaking of the current challenge coming to an end... Did anyone have any further thoughts on extending the end date of the Summer Challenge to fall closer to the beginning of the Fall Challenge (BL season premier, Sept 21)??? Didn't you say that y'all have typically only had 1-2 weeks between the end of one challenge and the beginning of another? Just to throw in my 2 cents, I'd like to stick with as little in-between time as possible, so I'm good with extending the end date or starting the new challenge a week or two prior to the premier. Of course, that's only my very humble opinion and I'll be back for the Fall challenge regardless of when we leave off and pick up again.



I second this motion.  The less amount of time the better.  But either way I will be there.


----------



## pinkle

FlipflopMom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's great, what a wonderful weight loss...keep it up!


----------



## brinalyn530

Sorry everyone  I was a little busier than usual at work this week (all good stuff) and for some reason my email notifications werent coming through to remind me to check in here during the day. Also, I had my last wisdom tooth pulled on Tuesday so I missed a half a day  it wasnt as bad as I thought it would be, I even did C25K on Wednesday no trouble! Anyways, Ive got that all fixed and Im back! Ill catch up as much as I can before its time to head over to my parents house for dinner and then C25K again. 

Tuesday QOTD : Since it seems that a few of us are needing changes in our weightloss journeys. So how do you know when its time for a change? And how do you know which change you need to go farther down the road to your goal?
I know when its time for a change when things stop moving. Me, the scale, the inches (now that I take measurements). The hard part is knowing what to do to get things moving again, or more specifically, getting the energy to get myself moving again.

Still going strong with C25K, workout 2-2 is this evening, its my fourth one. Ive found its much easier on my legs to walk/run on the asphalt path around the lake at my parents house than on the concrete sidewalks at work. All you runner gals are probably thinking duh, but I really didnt think it would be such a big difference in impact/feel. I will be looking for a nice big parking lot to run around in on my next work day run so I can avoid the sidewalks. I actually really enjoy it  and you guys were all right about liking it so much more once youve finished !

I measured again this morning and Ive lost over 6 inches in the past three weeks so Im feeling pretty good ! Unfortunately, I forgot to weigh in this morning before breakfast so Ill have to remember tomorrow. 

For those of you who have been talking about organic foods I have a suggestion - start by cutting out as much of the processed stuff as you can, that will free up some money in your food budget for better quality organic produce. I find that I spend less when I split my shopping between Whole Foods and Safeway even though it takes a little more time to go to both stores. I get what I really want/need at Whole Foods and pick up things they dont have (mostly stuff for DS) at Safeway. The only thing that I notice is really more expensive is the organic/no antibiotics or steroids milk  its almost $6 a gallon at Safeway, a little less than that at Whole Foods. Everything else is really pretty comparable price wise. I started doing this last summer, slacked off a bit earlier this summer (laziness) but Im back on track now. Also, if you can get to a farmers market its even less expensive (generally) and even though most local farms arent certified organic, they generally use organic processes anyways. I think Taryn mentioned a CSA  I have been trying to get in on one of those too. My problem is I dont need a full share since its just the two of us, but Im having trouble finding a farm that offers half shares or someone to split a full share with. Anyone live in MD and want to split a CSA share?

Shannon  Congrats on the new job! And OMG about the bear ! Thank goodness you guys scared him away. Thank you for quoting me  it brought tears to my eyes to re-read it. This whole thing really is a journey, weve all discovered a lot about ourselves in the process which is as important as seeing the numbers on the scale change if you think about it!

Taryn  Congrats on the PE Chair  ! How awesome is that! And way to go on your class  ! AND  for normal BMI  ! Sorry for all the drama with the storms, I would have definitely went in and checked on everything too. 

SarahMay  Good luck on your race tomorrow!

Connie  Yes we did  ! Lets do it again! And good luck on your race tomorrow!

Wednesday QOTD : How hard is it for you to take a rest day from your exercise routine?
Actually its way too easy! Ive missed Shred Tuesday and Thursday this week because Ive just been too tired to get out of bed. Im really hoping Im so tired because my body is adjusting to the running. Hopefully next week will be easier!

CC  Sorry to hear your having some trouble. Hang in there. 

Thursday QOTD : What is your favorite way to enjoy a nice summer day outside of any outdoor workouts?
Laying in the sun with a good book!

OctoberBride (Maureen)  Thanks for coaching us last week!

Lisa  Thanks for coaching us this week!

QOTD for Friday, 8/6: So tell us how would you rate your "diet rage"? Your choices are: Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way!, Moderate- Everyone's moving except me, High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me!, All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way
Mostly its low to moderate. Of course Id like to see the number on the scale drop faster, but since Ive been measuring and started the C25K thing, I can really see how my body changes every day, and thats good enough for me right now.

Pinkle  Get well soon wishes to your dad!

Cam  Happy belated birthday!

Im sorry if I forgotten anyone, you guys have been really busy this week! Ill catch up again Monday afternoon  DS has a dentist appointment in the morning. 

Have a wonderful, on plan, weekend everyone!

Bree


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I am using Word to help me out. I hope this turns out right. 

Today was an okay day. I started the morning off with a 55 minute workout on the Wii. I was very proud of myself. It was my longest workout ever! 

I ate a great breakfast that really sustained me. Lunch was supposed to be a fancy, but healthy salad, but the person who was supposed to bring it to work today forgot. Pizza was also on the menu, unbeknownst to me, so at least I didnt have to buy something. I had 3 small slices. It was thin crust and light on the cheese. And best of all, it wasnt covered in greasiness. I also had some salad (your basic side salad type) with light dressing. For a pizza meal, I really cant complain. We also had dessert and I held it together very well. No bingeing! Again, I was very proud of myself. I did fine driving home-no stops, nothing. Dinner is hamburgers. I may skip the bun because I dont have any 1-point ones. Overall, the day is a winner in my book!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I really think I need new sneakers.  The problem is that I also need to get my son back to school supplies and clothes.



 Sent you a PM.



pinkle said:


> Ugh! bad day...........no exercise besides 12hours ofdoing hair, and I just ate 2 large bowls of Just Right cereal, and now I have a stomach ache.....weigh in, in the morning...YIKES



Hope you are feeling better!



lisah0711 said:


> Have a great evening all!  I will be your coach this week -- I'm a left coaster so don't worry if the QOTD comes up a little late for you east coasters.



Thanks for coaching this week!



flipflopmom said:


> Good idea!  Hard candy should help too!  Stay close on here, think about us when you get ready to binge.  Maybe memorize some quotes or mottos and repeat them to yourself.  Once you have beaten the urge a time or two, you'll feel stronger and more in control.



I feel so guilty posting from work. I check as frequently as I can though and that is definitely helping. I even reread posts, especially if no one has posted. My BL friends are always on my mind. I love a quote by Les Browning: Shoot for the moon, even if you miss, youll land among the stars. I keep that in the back of my mind too.



flipflopmom said:


> First -   I AM NO LONGER OVERWEIGHT!!!!  I HIT NORMAL BMI THIS AM!!!!!![/B]



Congrats! 

That was quite a few scary moments for one day! How was today? Calmer, I hope!



mikamah said:


> Well, I'm down .6 this week, and once again back to 209.6.  Gosh darn it, I am going to stay in this decade once and for all.
> 
> Have a great friday!!



Nice loss!



lisah0711 said:


> QOTD for Friday, 8/6:  So tell us how would you rate your "diet rage"? Your choices are:
> 
> Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way!
> 
> Moderate- Everyone's moving except me
> 
> High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me!
> 
> All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way



I loved reading that article. I actually started tearing up when I read todays QOTD. It really got me thinking, in a good way. I am definitely in All Over the Board. I have a feeling, though; this week is going to be a great week. I owe a lot to all of my BL friends for that. The suggestions here have been endless and everything is worth a try.



JOANNEL said:


> I have been on a few job interviews and it really stinks. They think since the economy is so bad they can pay crap for some one with a degree and 20+ years of experience. It's amazing.



Good to hear from you! I feel you on the job market. 



donac said:


> We are going out for our anniversary today.  I got  home from class yesterday and we headed out.  We were going to get something to eat and then pick up the dog.  Well dh forgot to stop to get something to eat and went straight to the kennel.  ANd he didn't want her in the house alone so we went to Wendy's.  I had a salad and dh had chili.  Not the greatest of anniversary dinners but it will do.



Have a great time with DH tonight!



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I stuck to my 30 minutes this morning--35 with a cooldown. I am taking my weight after my workout, which I don't normally do, but I was .4 before the workout from my 40lb. clippie! I am happy to say I now have my 40 pound clippie! Hopefully I can hold onto it this week, because I have no wiggle room! And I am now in the 140s--barely. I have not seen the 140s since my early 20s



Love the new clippie on you! Congrats!



jbm02 said:


> Today's boot camp class was really great.  The first 30 minutes were 3 min intervals of cardio  and 3 min intervals of weight work.  Then we headed outside for a 5K run.  Because today is my 4 mi run day (per my training program for my half marathon in October...), I asked how to add extra on the run and managed to have 4.25 miles in all before 6:15AM.  yay, me.  LOL And even better, I now have a new running route!



And I thought I get up early? All that by then! Way to go!



Connie96 said:


> But, the truth of it is that the actual weight goals we set for ourselves are just numbers. They are indicators of health, but don't precisely measure our health. A person can be 105 pounds and be very unhealthy or 150 pounds and be fantastically healthy. Whether I find myself to be fit and healthy 5 pounds above my goal or 5 pounds below it - fit and healthy should be our true goals and the number on the scale is just an indicator we can use to get there.



Very well said!



Zoesmama03 said:


> Just gonna post really quick because I need to get to my workout but I was shocked to weigh in this morning down another 2 lbs.



Awesome!



jenanderson said:


> Okay - I am here!  I have been having MAJOR computer problems!



I feel you. The poof fairy has been visiting way too often lately. I just had my Internet spontaneously close on me twice and I was composing a PM during each time.



jenanderson said:


> I think I am going to start to try to type in Word all my responses as I read and then when I am done...I will copy it all here.  I am really tired of typing and having it all go away and not posting.  This is going to be an abbreviated post of what I really wanted to say.
> 
> I really appreciate EVERYONE's feedback on the COW (and if you haven't shared your thoughts...please feel free to still do so).  I read a lot of them that were posted here and a lot that were PM to me.  I think that for our next BL Challenge, we will continue to change and refine the COW to keep on adding people who want to be successful with these healthy habits.
> 
> Finally...you do not need to worry about the cost of the prizes.  I would say that one thing that is expensive is the mailings.  I don't know if there is anything that we can really do about that but if there was a way to share "postage" that would be cool.  If not...it is still not a big deal and I think I will still continue because I like it.



I do enjoy the prizes. I dont think Ive said this yet. I apologize. Thank you so much for the prize. I know have a gym bag again. Not sure where my last one went. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I second this motion.  The less amount of time the better.  But either way I will be there.



Same here!



brinalyn530 said:


> Sorry everyone  I was a little busier than usual at work this week (all good stuff)



Good to see you again! Glad things are going well. Good luck with weigh-in tomorrow!

I should try running somewhere else. I never thought of it until you mentioned it. Outside hasn't been working at all for me. I am doing better. Had an okay day so far. I was thinking about going to the gym tonight, but it looks like we'll be having a late dinner and it's not open that late, so I may take your idea and try the C25K outside somewhere else tonight.



Well, everyone. Quoting, cutting, and pasting seemed to work this time. Hoping for the best for next time.

Have a great weekend!

CC


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> *Lindsay* - accidentally the quote part of the post I wanted to send to you.  I know what you mean.  I go out strong, then I'm struggling at the end. I'm going to work on a negative split for my long run in the morning.  Hope it will help.  Unfortuntely, my pace varies between 10.5 and 11.5, so I'm not sure how to do it exactly.  I also get closer to 12 the last couple of miles of my long run. I might start at 12 for 2 miles, then 11.5 for 2 miles, then 11 for two miles, and just see what mile 7 brings.  First time trying that distance, so I'm guessing mile 7 will bring back to 12!
> 
> As for the hanging weight, I did that for a few weeks.  It was my lowest weight EVER, and I don't know how much was mental, and how much was stress.  Try not to think about it, and it will happen.  You weren't training for a half last time, so you know you've got this!!
> 
> Lindsay - a piece of advice - I did some shopping at goodwill.  I don't usually do that, but when I needed new clothes, and knew I WOULD be getting smaller, I didn't want to waste money on stuff I would hopefully not be wearing long.  I know what you mean about school supplies,etc.  I've got to do that this weekend.



Thanks Taryn for all the advice.  I was also thinking of trying out a local 2nd hand store to see what they have.  I have never shopped in one (not because of any reason) I think I just never had to worry about spending money on clothes that I would only wear for a short while.  



flipflopmom said:


> First -   I AM NO LONGER OVERWEIGHT!!!!  I HIT NORMAL BMI THIS AM!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I still have more to lose, and my mii is still chubby (thanks wii) but I am finally there!!!!!!!!!  3 pound loss this week!!! 60 lb clippie is MINE!!!
> *
> Now, on to my day in OZ:*
> 
> Taryn



Great Job Taryn   You are doing so awesome.  That must be such a great feeling.  Just think of all the health risks that you lowered for yourself from loosing all the weight.  You are so inspiring.  The clippie looks great.



lisah0711 said:


> I'm kind of feeling like I need to review the basics and reflect a little about where I am and where I want to be going on this journey.  Those of you who have participated in these challenges before may remember this article from Sparkpeople.com but I think it is a good reminder for all of us, especially in the dog days of summer.
> 
> *Do You Suffer from Diet Rage?
> *


*

What an excellent article Lisa.  Thanks for sharing.  I would say I am all over the board.  My weight loss has been steady going.  23.2lbs in 12 weeks so far, but even with that I am always focused on how much more I have to go.  I get so frustrated if I dont see the scale go down each day.  This article has really reminded me to just be patient.



Rose&Mike said:



			Well, I stuck to my 30 minutes this morning--35 with a cooldown. I am taking my weight after my workout, which I don't normally do, but I was .4 before the workout from my 40lb. clippie! I am happy to say I now have my 40 pound clippie! Hopefully I can hold onto it this week, because I have no wiggle room! And I am now in the 140s--barely. I have not seen the 140s since my early 20s. I am having a little bit of heel soreness today, but I'm hoping it's from wearing really flat (though cute) flipflops yesterday and not a sign of something bad to come. I am really paranoid about injuries.
		
Click to expand...


Great job Rose!  The 40lb clippie looks great!



Connie96 said:



			Good morning, all! Happy weigh-in day! (For everyone, I hope!)

I am very happy to say that as of this weigh-in I have lost 10.6 pounds in 10 weeks. It's so funny that a few weeks ago I had gotten so obsessed with how much I was (or wasn't) losing each week that I was forgetting to look at the big picture. I am very pleased with how I have progressed during this challenge and I just want to thank all of you who have encouraged me and lent me an ear when I needed to chat about all things weight-loss. (Especially when my IRL friends/family are kinda sick of hearing it. )

I have another 10.3 pounds to lose to hit my final goal. It is my mission to reach this goal by the end of the year. Of course, I can't help hoping that I lose it in another 10 weeks (which would land on, let's see... October 15). But, the truth of it is that the actual weight goals we set for ourselves are just numbers. They are indicators of health, but don't precisely measure our health. A person can be 105 pounds and be very unhealthy or 150 pounds and be fantastically healthy. Whether I find myself to be fit and healthy 5 pounds above my goal or 5 pounds below it - fit and healthy should be our true goals and the number on the scale is just an indicator we can use to get there.
		
Click to expand...


Awesome job on the weight loss connie and the great attitude you have.  You are so right sometimes its not only about the numbers but just about how healthy we are also becoming.  I think sometimes we only think about how we look on the outside and forget to celebrate what great things we are also accomplishing for our insides as well.



brinalyn530 said:



			I measured again this morning and Ive lost over 6 inches in the past three weeks so Im feeling pretty good ! Unfortunately, I forgot to weigh in this morning before breakfast so Ill have to remember tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...


Wow Bree 6 inches....that is amazing. Keep up the good work.

Good luck to those of you who are doing races in the morning.

We are heading to my boys last kids run tomorrow morning.  I am actually sad.  These sat. morning runs are one of the favorite parts of the summer for me.  The kids have such a great time and we see a bunch of friends there with their kids too.  The weather was so beautiful out tonight.  I decided not to run and just enjoyed it with my kiddos playing in the back yard.  We played football, baseball, and then they played on the swing set.  I am realizing life with boys will is going to be hard on me. (anxiety wise) Instead of sliding down the sliding board they jump off from the top (its only 4 feet) and then they play a game on the see saw to see if they can shake each other off.  Is this typical.  I just feel like I am always holding my breath with these two.  I will be highly surprised if we make it until college with no broken bones.

I hope you all enjoy the upcoming weekend.*


----------



## 50sjayne

> QOTD for Friday, 8/6: So tell us how would you rate your "diet rage"? Your choices are:
> 
> Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way!
> 
> Moderate- Everyone's moving except me
> 
> High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me!
> 
> All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way
> 
> I'm going with all over the board. It's stop and go now but I think that traffic is breaking up and I will be moving again!




Well, you've been on vacation...

I would say Moderate simply because I'm just maintaining. I feel I'm losing ground a little just because I haven't been doing my physical therapy stuff for my back, I've just had so much going on and I'm the kind of person who, once I start losing ground-- give up.  
I am at my goal weight I just really want to stay here and I'm seeing the signs of slipping back into old habits lately. I was good this week and went for a walk with the kid 3 nights. It's so much nicer in the summer....


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> Congratulations on being NORMAL, in weight anyways.  that is awesome, Taryn, and you should be so proud. Well, I'm down .6 this week, and once again back to 209.6.  Gosh darn it, I am going to stay in this decade once and for all.


HA.HA.  I was very proud, and rather excited, as if you couldn't tell!   You should be proud, too.  If you keep up the c25K, you'll be in onederland before you know it!!!!  I know your WDW trip is coming up soon, hope you are infinitely more successful than I was! 



lisah0711 said:


> As expected, I had a gain this week but it was only two pounds not the four that showed in the scale yesterday.  I think I can knock those two pounds down pretty quickly since I am back on track right away from vacation.
> 
> for all the drama with the storm.  I totally don't blame you for going over to check on things.  We have an old fashioned plug in phone for just those times when the electronic phones go out -- they are about $10 at Target and work even without electricity.  I'm glad everyone is okay!



Thanks for the hug.  I felt pretty silly, but I knew I couldn't sleep at all if I didn't KNOW.  She has one of those phones, but it wasn't ringing either.  Thankfully, the phone company was able to fix the problem over the phone yesterday, so she's getting her calls again!    I bet those 2 pounds will be gone by the end of the week!   Thanks for taking on coaching, I'm sure you are swamped at home and work after being gone.   



lisah0711 said:


> QOTD for Friday, 8/6:  So tell us how would you rate your "diet rage"? Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way! Moderate- Everyone's moving except me High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me! All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way
> Can I say all of the above for the summer?    I've been through them all! Did low until WDW, then HIGH after WDW, then moderate.  Lately, it's been all over the board, 2 weeks of maintaining, with crazy ups and downs, then a three pound loss this week?  Hopefully, I will now move into low for good!





tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I would have to say that right now it's stop and go all the way!


Have a great trip!!!!



JOANNEL said:


> Well again no loss, but no gain either so I will take it. I am stuck in a funk. Ds # 1 is moving today. I visited DS # 2 last week end in San Antionio wile he is there from Germany for 2 months. It was fun, but I do miss him.


You really have a lot going on right now.    Hopefully once it settles down, you can get back in the groove. And lots of ppd for your job search!



donac said:


> No Class today  Just sitting around the house not doing too much.  Dh went to run some errands.  We have the next couple of days by ourselves since ds1 is still in DW.


ENJOY!



Rose&Mike said:


> Connie and SarahMay--Hope you have great races this weekend!We're lucky right now in that the money tree is being kind to us.. I just realized the other day that I have no pants for fall that will fit, maybe a couple of pairs of jeans, nothing for work. Well, I stuck to my 30 minutes this morning--35 with a cooldown. I am happy to say I now have my 40 pound clippie! Hopefully I can hold onto it this week, because I have no wiggle room! And I am now in the 140s--barely. I have not seen the 140s since my early 20s.


YAY for new clippie,140s, and for sticking to your 30 minutes!  I will have to buy pants, fall and winter stuff, too.  Mail me some seeds from your money tree, please!    I'm right there with you on the no wiggle room.  I haven't seen the 150's in a long time, and 158 is not that far under my normal BMI, so I've gotta keep it up!


jbm02 said:


> WOOOHOOO Taryn, WAY TO GO!!!!!!! I'm still not there yet but working on it...and my mii looks like an M&M with eyes!!!
> Unfortunately, I'm probably at "high".  I have been losing and gaining back the same .5 pounds this session and it is making me crazy.  I've changed my diet (tried to eat more mini meals, then tried to change my caloric intake, then tried to change the times of my meals, etc etc), changed my exercise (running more, only 1 rest day now, etc) but I am still stuck in a rut that is very frustrating.  Jude


So sorry Jude for your frustration.  I'm sure with all the boot camp, etc. you are replacing fat with muscle, which weighs the same, but takes up less space.  Are you measuring?  That might help your mental happiness?  You are really doing everything right!  I've BTDT with the not budging more than I'd like this summer.  Honestly, this week I haven't had my "snacks" between meals because I haven't had it together enough to pack them yet.  That may have made the difference.  I read the other day if you don't eat for 2 hours post work out, your body burns existing fat for that time frame. I've been trying that, too, and it helped.  I just tried to drink tons of water to stay full for that time frame.  


Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--On paper I would say I am Low--my loss has been pretty slow and steady. 40 pounds in 31 weeks=~1.3 pounds per week. In my head I would say it's all over the board. I feel like I don't have a handle on things, and that any minute I could gain it all back--ridiculous I know, especially since I have you all to guide my back on track! I think it's kind of scary to get closer to goal. Good question!



I know EXACTLY what you mean.  I'm even more scared, because I've lost 60 pounds in 6.5 months.  Sometimes I wonder if that's too fast.  But I know that when you go from couch potato eating everything in sight, with lots and lots of regular sodas, to working out 5-6 days a week and eating healthy, it's just going to happen.  I worry myself SICK that it will all come back.  But you know what's weird?  Now that I've hit (Barely) normal BMI, I'm not as stressed over the next 10 pounds to hit what I think will be goal.  I had really wanted it by Sept. 5, my birthday, but now I just want it off, however long it takes!  Maybe that's a good thing, and I won't stress so it will be slow and steady.  You are doing GREAT!!!!


Connie96 said:


> I am very happy to say that as of this weigh-in I have lost 10.6 pounds in 10 weeks. But, the truth of it is that the actual weight goals we set for ourselves are just numbers. They are indicators of health, but don't precisely measure our health. A person can be 105 pounds and be very unhealthy or 150 pounds and be fantastically healthy. Whether I find myself to be fit and healthy 5 pounds above my goal or 5 pounds below it - fit and healthy should be our true goals and the number on the scale is just an indicator we can use to get there.



GREAT SENTIMENT!  We have a secretary at school that is Miss Emily Post, and I go to her whenever I have an etiquette question.  In fact, when my girls are a bit older I'm sending them to her for etiquette lessons, she just doesn't know it yet. So it ABSOLUTELY floored me this week when she asked me how much I weigh now.  I told her to guess, and she said 135.  When I told her close to 160, she spit out her coffee.  She was really amazed that my weight was that high.  I think different bodies, with various muscle amounts, carry weight differently.  We need to think about our fitness and health, not the number.  Of course, I can see where the 10 pounds of fat is that I want gone, even if no one else does! 



Zoesmama03 said:


> Just gonna post really quick because I need to get to my workout but I was shocked to weigh in this morning down another 2 lbs.



You are doing great! 



jenanderson said:


> Okay - I am here!  I have been having MAJOR computer problems!  I spent yesterday trying to re-install some things and get it all running good as new.  The good news is...I can post the the DIS again (couldn't yesterday)!  The bad news is...I am not getting e-mail notifications for any of my threads or PM messages.


So sorry. COmputer are WONDERFUL when they work, and the most frustrating thing ever when they don't!




jenanderson said:


> First...Good Luck to all of you running races this weekend.  In fact, good luck to all of us who are running at all this weekend.  We are becoming stronger every day and it is amazing! YEAH to everyone who lost weight this week.  To all of the people who are just maintaining or gaining...stick with it.  Slow and steady wins the race.   I would say that one thing that is expensive is the mailings.  I don't know if there is anything that we can really do about that but if there was a way to share "postage" that would be cool. Taryn - I am SO PROUD OF YOU!!!!  You have continued to be inspiring with your weight loss and so dedicated.  I can't tell you how great I feel for you.
> Jen



SO TRUE!!!  Thanks hon!  I wonder if we should contact someone, maybe a mod, to find out what we can do that doesn't break DIS rules about the postage?  You are really doing well, you motivate me, and I am so happy that you are celebrating your successes!  About that deal we made to get to a weight by Sept 5?  I don't think it's gonna happen on my end. Maybe we need to set a new one. 



Connie96 said:


> Just to throw in my 2 cents, I'd like to stick with as little in-between time as possible, so I'm good with extending the end date or starting the new challenge a week or two prior to the premier.


ME, TOO!!!  Lisa, if we add, I'd be happy to coach a week.  



pinkle said:


> FlipflopMom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's great, what a wonderful weight loss...keep it up!


 Thank you!  Hope your Dad is doing better!



brinalyn530 said:


> Still going strong with C25K, workout 2-2 is this evening, its my fourth one.  I measured again this morning and Ive lost over 6 inches in the past three weeks so Im feeling pretty good !
> Bree


Way to go!  Glad your dental work was relatively easy to bounce back from!  You are doing great!  I know what you mean about getting groceries from a couple of places, I need to do that.



cclovesdis said:


> Today was an okay day. I started the morning off with a 55 minute workout on the Wii. I was very proud of myself. It was my longest workout ever!  No bingeing!


You are doing great!!!  Keep it up, and you'll have a knockout week!!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thanks Taryn for all the advice.  I was also thinking of trying out a local 2nd hand store to see what they have.  I have never shopped in one (not because of any reason) I think I just never had to worry about spending money on clothes that I would only wear for a short while.



Hang in there Lindsay!  I hadn't either, other than for maternity clothes.  I kind of had to get over a bit of a stigma, but I look at it as being environmentally friendly now, so no big deal.  I'll be hitting it up when I shop for fall clothes.  I have no trouble with my girls wearing hand me downs, or buying yard sale stuff that's in great condition, why should this bother me.  Thanks for your kind words!



50sjayne said:


> I am at my goal weight I just really want to stay here and I'm seeing the signs of slipping back into old habits lately. I was good this week and went for a walk with the kid 3 nights. It's so much nicer in the summer....



YAY for maintaining, and recognizing the signs of slipping!

WHew!  I had a lot to catch up on! Yesterday was better, but we did a lot of planning so mentally exhausting. Crashed on the coach and slept for a few hours, then went to bed! Gearing up to try my first 7 mile run in a bit.  Hoping I'll succeed.  Going school supply shopping later!

HAve a good one!
Taryn


----------



## mikamah

Just a quidk hello after catching up on the thread.  I told Michael we're going to run/walk as soon as we get up today, but I just sent him to watch tv while I read through yesterday's posts.  I'll be back later to respond more since I'm on call today and don't have any plans, but it is so beautiful outside right now.  It must only be 60 degrees and I think the whole weekend is looking nice too.



> Originally Posted by lisah0711
> QOTD for Friday, 8/6: So tell us how would you rate your "diet rage"? Your choices are:
> 
> Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way!
> 
> Moderate- Everyone's moving except me
> 
> High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me!
> 
> All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way


I loved reading that article Lisa, and it was such a good reminder to continue to be patient.  I would say my diet rage is pretty low, and mentally I'm am pretty happy and content where I am right now.  I'm moving very, very slowly, but am on my way.  I haven't lost much, but in the past year, I haven't gained either, but I have started run/walking faithfully 3 days a week, my body has changed, and I am definitely more fit than I was last summer, I'm making healthier eating choices, not all the time, but definintely have it reigned in a little tighter than I have in the past.  I think looking at myself as a whole person, body, mind and spirit, sure, I'd love to get these 50 pounds off, but I'm doing pretty good not losing total control when I have those emotional days, and have even found myself getting a run in when I'm feeling down, and not running to the kitchen.  Last weekend when we got to my brothers' he offered me a drink, and I declined thinking ahead to the next morning when I wanted to get up and run/walk before we hit six flags, and i wanted to feel good.  All those little things do add up.  Overall, I am in a pretty good place right now.  A huge part of that is in thanks to all of you here.  It's so helpful to come here and vent, and know I am not alone, and you are here to support and encourage me, and share your struggles and triumphs. Thank you, friends. 

Now, off the computer and out to the fresh air.

Happy saturday everyone!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I just woke up like 10 minutes ago. Sleeping in felt so good. Now, I have to find a time to get in some exercise. It is nice and cool weather-wise here right now so I am thinking of taking advantage of that and going for a walk.

Yesterday ended on a very high note. I was really upset with my mom (long story) so I had to leave the house. Usually, when I go out like that, in such an emotional state, I eat-A LOT. I didn't eat a thing!!!!!!!!!!! I was home about an hour later feeling calmer and finally hungry enough for dinner. Dinner was another NSV. I had some salad, with maybe 1 point of dressing, and a burger-no bun. It was 95% lean beef. All I put on it was mustard.

I didn't notice much when I tested my blood sugar multiple times yesterday. I was a little worried when it was so high (for me) yesterday morning when I woke up. But, I calmed down a lot when it was back to my usual normal a few hours after eating 3 slices of pizza.

Ok, off for the day. Time to see if I can make it 2 days in a row of no bingeing! 

Have a great day!

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

Thanks for the advice in negative splits.  I made a concentrated effort to start out slower, and it only took me 6 minutes more to run 7 miles than it did 6 last weekend!  Of course, the weather helped.  It was cool and breezy this morning!  I am excited, my longest run yet!
Great job on making good choices Kathy and CC! 

Happy Saturday!
Taryn


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Hope that everyone is having a great Saturday! 

Today's QOTD is inspired by Maureen's question last week about exercising.  I have to confess that I never have any problem finding an excuse not to exercise and that is the one area on my journey to good health that I always feel I need some improvement in.

So I am going to share another article from Sparkpeople about exercise excuses and how to avoid them.  Here is the link to the entire article:  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=1021

Which brings me to the QOTD today.  What exercise excuse do you use most often? 


 1.  I don't have time 
 2.  I'm too tired 
 3.  It's too difficult for me 
 4.  It's boring 
 5.  I don't want people to see me 
 6.  I don't know what I'm doing 
 7.  I don't make any of these excuses 

I have to admit that I use the I'm too tired or I don't have time excuses the most.  Having that ticker counting off the days until the Princess half marathon is a daily reminder to me that I need to be sure and not let the excuses derail me from my goal.

I'll BRB to do some replies.


----------



## jenanderson

*Connie  *I cant wait to hear about your fitness book.  You might not be able to share your results with us in the summer challenge but you should tell about what you are going to try out.  I need to find a new fitness book to read because I always feel really motivated when I am reading them.

*Bree  *My e-mail notifications are not working either.  I wish I could figure it out.  You will have to let me know if yours starts working again.

I am so happy to hear that the C25K workout is working for you  AND  your losing 6 INCHES in 3 WEEKS is AMAZING!  That is so great!

*CC  *Great job on your Wii workout!  55 minutes is really good!  Sounds like the food was a success for the day as well.  You are doing great recognizing what you need to do and thinking about how to do the best you can each day.  Keep it up!

Also  way to go for not eating when you had the stress going on with your mom!  That is a really positive step.  

*Lindsay  *I am a huge fan of our thrift store.  We visit the one that is just outside of a fairly well to do suburb and it is amazing what I can find there.  I also felt that the clothes I am getting are not going to be real long term so why not go there and get things to tide me over.  

Enjoy your boys last runs today!

*Jayne  *Maintaining presents challenges.  I worry about slipping into old habits once I totally reach goal but I know that for me, I will just have to stay active, keep going to weight watchers and keep visiting the boards.  If I let any of it slip, I know it is easy to go back to old habits without all of those support pieces in place.  

*Taryn * I just have to say that I felt just like you didonce I hit that normal BMI, I felt so much better and did not feel like I was wanting to rush the whole weight loss thing.  I still want to lose it and I stay pretty dedicated to the cause but I am so much more about what is realistic for life in the long-term and just take it slow.  So, you are rightwe are probably not going to make the goal as of Sept. 5th.  Howeverwe can say that we are incredibly strong and healthy woman as of that date!

*Kathy  *I love how you reflected about your diet race being slow.  You really said a lot of good things.  I think you were really able to see some of the important things besides just the weight lossyou are so much healthier and in much better shape.  I love how you said you were looking at you as a WHOLE person  I think that is something all of us need to do.  I know that I say it constantly this summer  I am not losing much BUTI keep looking at the list of all the things I have accomplished since January and the fact isI am AMAZING!  You are too!

Well, we are up at the lake and I am getting the slightest signal from down the road so I thought it would be good to check in.  DH and I ran our 6 miles by the lake today and it was beautiful.  I was impressed because we ran 6 miles in 57 minutes!  That is like a record for us.  I am now letting my oatmeal settle and I will be off to run and swim in the lake for some extra training for my mud run race.  I got a letter from the organization giving suggestions for training and OMG I might die in this race!  I am going to try to take the training VERY serious and do exactly as they say so that I am ready!

Have a great Saturday everyone!
Jen


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning again!  Although I guess for some of you it is almost noon!  

Please be sure and PM those weights and COW numbers if you haven't already done that.  



mikamah said:


> Well, I'm down .6 this week, and once again back to 209.6.  Gosh darn it, I am going to stay in this decade once and for all.



 for being in a new decade, Kathy!  I bet that you will stay there even with your vacations coming up.

*Tracey,* enjoy your week-end getaway!  

*donac,* hope that you enjoyed your anniversary celebration!  

, Rose, for your new clippie!



jbm02 said:


> I have drill this weekend so I'll be popping in and out (but won't be able to post).  Have a great weekend everyone!
> Jude



Enjoy your drill this week-end, Jude.  Thanks for serving!  

Good luck to *Connie96* and *SarahMay* on your races today.  

Great loss, *Zoesmama03!* 



jenanderson said:


> Okay - I am here!  I have been having MAJOR computer problems!



 for your computer woes, jen.



Connie96 said:


> Question for *LISA*:  Speaking of the current challenge coming to an end... Did anyone have any further thoughts on extending the end date of the Summer Challenge to fall closer to the beginning of the Fall Challenge (BL season premier, Sept 21)??? Didn't you say that y'all have typically only had 1-2 weeks between the end of one challenge and the beginning of another? Just to throw in my 2 cents, I'd like to stick with as little in-between time as possible, so I'm good with extending the end date or starting the new challenge a week or two prior to the premier. Of course, that's only my very humble opinion and I'll be back for the Fall challenge regardless of when we leave off and pick up again.





mommyof2Pirates said:


> I second this motion.  The less amount of time the better.  But either way I will be there.



Thanks for asking about the Fall Challenge.  This is what I know so far.  Shannon will be returning as our weightkeeper and jenanderson will be continuing as COW keeper.  donac and I will be co-hostessing.  I am leaning toward starting the new challenge on September 7th and continuing until the middle of December -- a 15 week challenge.  The last weigh in for this challenge is 8/31 so we would just move from one challenge to another.  From your comments I think it is more important to move right into another challenge that worry too much about keeping with the BL schedule.  

Then we might think about trying a BL alumni thread for those last two weeks of December and then the spring challenge would start at the first of the year.  The BL alumni thread is a good way to keep the support during the holidays without the formality of an official challenge.  In the spring we will probably try two threads merging into one because of the sheer numbers we get.  We haven't done that for awhile.  

If you have any thoughts on what you like or don't like, please let us know by posting or PM.  

*Bree,* glad to hear that everying is okay!  Enjoy your week-end!  
Have a wonderful, on plan, weekend everyone!

Bree[/QUOTE]



cclovesdis said:


> Today was an okay day. I started the morning off with a 55 minute workout on the Wii. I was very proud of myself. It was my longest workout ever!



Great job on the long workout, CC!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> What an excellent article Lisa.  Thanks for sharing.  I would say I am all over the board.  My weight loss has been steady going.  23.2lbs in 12 weeks so far, but even with that I am always focused on how much more I have to go.  I get so frustrated if I dont see the scale go down each day.  This article has really reminded me to just be patient.



Lindsay, that is a great loss for the summer -- almost 2 pounds a week!    Don't forget to celebrate those accomplishments as you keep your eye on the prize!  



50sjayne said:


> I would say Moderate simply because I'm just maintaining. I feel I'm losing ground a little just because I haven't been doing my physical therapy stuff for my back, I've just had so much going on and I'm the kind of person who, once I start losing ground-- give up.
> I am at my goal weight I just really want to stay here and I'm seeing the signs of slipping back into old habits lately. I was good this week and went for a walk with the kid 3 nights. It's so much nicer in the summer....



, Susan.  You're doing a great job maintaining.  I know that you will get back on track with your back physical therapy.  As I recall getting your back to feel better was your original motivation when you started this journey.  



flipflopmom said:


> I know EXACTLY what you mean.  I'm even more scared, because I've lost 60 pounds in 6.5 months.  Sometimes I wonder if that's too fast.  But I know that when you go from couch potato eating everything in sight, with lots and lots of regular sodas, to working out 5-6 days a week and eating healthy, it's just going to happen.  I worry myself SICK that it will all come back.  But you know what's weird?  Now that I've hit (Barely) normal BMI, I'm not as stressed over the next 10 pounds to hit what I think will be goal.  I had really wanted it by Sept. 5, my birthday, but now I just want it off, however long it takes!  Maybe that's a good thing, and I won't stress so it will be slow and steady.



 You're doing so great, Taryn!  You should take a little time to just congratulate yourself and enjoy all that you have accomplished so far!

I did PM our mods about the rules on helping jen with the postage, etc. and should get an answer back this week-end I hope.

Off to do a little grocery shopping and a few other errands.  We got our school supply shopping done yesterday.  All we need are some pants and we will be all set.  DS have to wear a uniform this year and it is making the whole clothes thing so much easier!

Have a great day all!


----------



## jennz

hello everyone!  Just a quick hello - prompted by Taryn on facebook.    We're back from our vacation, it was fabulous.  I'm finally sleeping at night now - strange how that started after we spread my mom's ashes.   

Our memorial was great...the sun was actually out in St. Andrews, we went to the family grave site and dd and her cousins had brought some sweet peas from my Uncle's garden and placed them in the shape of a heart, then we all took turns scattering some ashes.  When we finished it started misting and you could hear the strains of a piper playing "Amazing Grace," which was my mom's favorite.  It was extraordinary.  

I actually LOST 3 pounds while I was gone...I'd say due to being able to walk everywhere!

We're almost over our jetlag.  Went for a walk in the park today with the doggies. 

I haven't read the thread...but will try to get caught up.  Maybe.


----------



## tigger813

Hi everyone,

All my bags are packed, I'm ready to go... We're not leaving on a jet plane just DH's blue Matrix!

Been a busy day! Took DD2 to the playground this morning for a kindergarten get together! One of the mom's stepped off a piece of playground equipment and may have broken her ankle so we had the police and an ambulance show up. Then we went and bought DD1 a "surfer" bathing suit, the kind that is a shirt and shorts with SPF50 protection. Then I went to work and got some waxing done. Came home and I packed and then took DD1 to Joann's to get some stuff for the girls to do in the car tomorrow. We came home and cleaned out both cars and vacuumed. After that I got DD2s clothes together and DD1 got hers together. She's very challenging when it comes to packing these days and loves to argue with me. DH and I also cleaned the kitchen and I gave it a Swiffer mopping. I also got to listen to the latest podcast.
We just all had hot fudge sundaes. We'll have snacky stuff for supper. We ate our big meal at lunch and I'm hoping I won't be hungry tonight. 

Ok, after all that, I'm ready for a nap! I think I've earned one. No time for any exercise this morning as I slept in. I'll get back to it next week plus we'll be walking a lot over the next few days.

I need some water after having my sundae and then I'll try and nap!

Go Red Sox!!!!!


----------



## Dahly

Hi Everyone, I have been MIA for a while....life has been a bit crazy at home and work, but I have tried to jump on here and there and at least keep up up a bit but it hasn't been happening very much. I know I have missed lots, and I am going to try to skim back over the last week or so.  My weight loss has been a bit up and down, i gained back 2 pounds 2 weeks ago, and then lost one with yesterday's weigh in. I am down 12 pounds for the summer challenge. Not quite where I wanted to be the first week of August, but I know where I am struggling (eating stuff I shouldn't be ) so I just need to step back and start over. I have been tracking my food but I don't think I am doing a good job of it, and I am seriously considering doing the online WW program, just to have a little more structure and to try to hold myself more accountable. I have been pretty good on the exercise, but I need to step that up as well. I don't know that I will hit the goal that I set for myself for this challenge, but I am okay with that. The 12 pounds I have lost would still be sitting on my hips if I hadn't found this group. 

I did my 5 mile WATP dvd this morning, and we are taking the dog to the park later, once it cools down a bit, so I will get a bit more walking in then. 

For those of you that had races this morning, hope it went well and wasn't too hot. 

Tracey - have fun on your vacation with your family! Be Safe!

Taryn - thanks for asking about those of us who haven't been around. Life gets in my way sometimes! 

CC - way to go on the (not) eating..I struggle with eating when I shouldn't as well, and I have been trying to find other ways to keep my self busy when I am faced with emotional issues, or when I am just flat out bored. 

For the QOTD - my #1 excuse is I am too tired..it is so much easier to sit down in front of the tv after work, than put on my sneakers and go for a walk. I need to take a tip from Rose and plan out my workouts in advance. If something is written down, I am usually pretty good about completing the task. For most things in my life, I like to have a list and I feel good when I can check things off when I am done, so I need to do the same for my exercise. 

That's it for me. Have a great Saturday evening. 

Dahly


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I've definitely been using I'm too tired lately but that has been true! I try never to use the excuse that I don't have time. I can easily squeeze in 30 minutes here and there to get in a 2 mile workout. My mom uses the excuse that she doesn't have time which really frustrates me as she would feel so much better with all the stress she is under if she took the time to exercise. I have purposely given her my easier WATP DVDs so she and Dad can do them but she always has an excuse. That may sound mean but if you knew my mother you'd understand. She hurt her knee which has been a valid excuse.

I'll be back on track with my exercising over the next two weeks. And especially once the girls are back in school but that's still over a month away! UGH! I will reach 50 pounds before I go to Disney in early December! There are no excuses for not getting there as I've made it this far I can make it farther!

We're all playing Lego Harry Potter right now. We had chips and dip/ nachos for supper. We're going to get up and get going in the morning on the way to North Conway. We'll stop and get b'fast at McD's and then make some other stops on the way. I'm hoping to go shopping at the outlets when we get up there and see if we can get more school clothes and some other things we need. Looking forward to swimming tomorrow evening and then spending the day at Storyland on Monday.

I need to sign up for my local 5K with my neighbor and then really make a decision on the half with Redwalker! 

Need to put the ac on as I'm sweating like crazy! 

I will have WiFi access but don't know when I'll check in! Probably won't be until last each night so I'll hold off on answering the questions until I get back!

Love to you all!


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> Which brings me to the QOTD today.  What exercise excuse do you use most often?



I have 2.  I GET my runs in on their scheduled days. No problems there so far, but that may change a bit now that I have to take DD2 to DH's parents in the am's before work.  My morning times are greatly reduced.  I guess 5am won't be early enough anymore.....  But on other days, I get busy doing stuff in the am, so it's "I don't have time, I'll get to it this afternoon."  Then at night "I'm too tired"......



jenanderson said:


> [*Taryn * I just have to say that I felt just like you didonce I hit that normal BMI, I felt so much better and did not feel like I was wanting to rush the whole weight loss thing.  I still want to lose it and I stay pretty dedicated to the cause but I am so much more about what is realistic for life in the long-term and just take it slow.  So, you are rightwe are probably not going to make the goal as of Sept. 5th.  Howeverwe can say that we are incredibly strong and healthy woman as of that date!  DH and I ran our 6 miles by the lake today and it was beautiful.  I was impressed because we ran 6 miles in 57 minutes!  That is like a record for us.   I got a letter from the organization giving suggestions for training and OMG I might die in this race!  I am going to try to take the training VERY serious and do exactly as they say so that I am ready!


You are exactly right.  We will be strong and healthy. I'm actually wanting to focus on the strength stuff more now, to tone what I have left.  I don't plan on slacking off, but I don't think I'll get as frustrated with it all now!  AWESOME time on your run, and best of luck with the mud run training!



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for asking about the Fall Challenge.  This is what I know so far.  Shannon will be returning as our weightkeeper and jenanderson will be continuing as COW keeper.  donac and I will be co-hostessing.  I am leaning toward starting the new challenge on September 7th and continuing until the middle of December -- a 15 week challenge.  The last weigh in for this challenge is 8/31 so we would just move from one challenge to another. Then we might think about trying a BL alumni thread for those last two weeks of December and then the spring challenge would start at the first of the year.  The BL alumni thread is a good way to keep the support during the holidays without the formality of an official challenge.  In the spring we will probably try two threads merging into one because of the sheer numbers we get.  We haven't done that for awhile.



That sounds great!  Thanks to you, Dona, Shannon, and Jen for committing again! I like the alumni thread for the holidays.  How do 2 threads work,  I must admit that I am selfish and want to be on a thread with all the wonderful people I've become close to this year.  



jennz said:


> hello everyone!  Just a quick hello - prompted by Taryn on facebook.    We're back from our vacation, it was fabulous.  I'm finally sleeping at night now - strange how that started after we spread my mom's ashes.



Jennifer, that was so beautiful it brought tears to my eyes.  So glad you had such a memorable time.  Glad you are sleeping now, and thanks for checking in.   Don't worry about catching up, just don't be a stranger! 



tigger813 said:


> Ok, after all that, I'm ready for a nap!



I'm ready for a nap just reading it! 



Dahly said:


> Not quite where I wanted to be the first week of August, but I know where I am struggling (eating stuff I shouldn't be ) so I just need to step back and start over. I have been tracking my food but I don't think I am doing a good job of it, and I am seriously considering doing the online WW program, just to have a little more structure and to try to hold myself more accountable. I have been pretty good on the exercise, but I need to step that up as well. Taryn - thanks for asking about those of us who haven't been around. Life gets in my way sometimes!



Glad you took the time to say hello!  I worry about people we haven't heard from in a while!  Sounds like you have a plan, and you know what to do.  12 pounds this challenge is AWESOME girl!  Remind yourself of that!!!



tigger813 said:


> I will have WiFi access but don't know when I'll check in! Probably won't be until last each night so I'll hold off on answering the questions until I get back!



HAve a blast!

Well, we got most of the school supply shopping done.  I still have a few things I need for my classroom, but I'll grab that locally.  We stopped at a health/whole/local foods store on the way up. I LOVE THAT STORE!!!!  I need to get up there more often.  The organic apples were actually cheaper that what I pay for regular apples here.  Local watermelon cheaper than Wal Mart. Got a few things we needed, organic stuff we use.  Got some almond butter, can't wait to try it.  I know it won't be what I am used to, but I hope it's healthier than regular peanut butter.  They have snack mix we love, and I think I overdid it on that as my lunch.  Then we went out for dinner, and I don't think I ate tooo tooo much....  I was still full from snack mix!  I got a salad, steak and baked potato.  The potato wasn't good, so I only ate a spoonful.  I did eat my steak, and one roll.  I ate a bit of my salad and Anna Kat wanted it.  

Got everything else at Target.  Spent WAYY tooo much money.  I splurged on a French press for coffee.  I've been wanting one since I got a press pot at Kona!  That will be a nice weekend indulgence!

Hope everyone had a great day!  Connie and SarahMay, hope your races were great!  
Taryn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> Ok, off for the day. Time to see if I can make it 2 days in a row of no bingeing!



You are doing great.  Keep up the good work. You can do it. One day at a time



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks for the advice in negative splits.  I made a concentrated effort to start out slower, and it only took me 6 minutes more to run 7 miles than it did 6 last weekend!  Of course, the weather helped.  It was cool and breezy this morning!  I am excited, my longest run yet!
> Great job on making good choices Kathy and CC!
> 
> Happy Saturday!
> Taryn



Wow great job Taryn.  I will need to give the negative splits a try too.  I am planning on my long run tomorrow= 6 miles.



jennz said:


> Our memorial was great...the sun was actually out in St. Andrews, we went to the family grave site and dd and her cousins had brought some sweet peas from my Uncle's garden and placed them in the shape of a heart, then we all took turns scattering some ashes.  When we finished it started misting and you could hear the strains of a piper playing "Amazing Grace," which was my mom's favorite.  It was extraordinary.
> 
> I actually LOST 3 pounds while I was gone...I'd say due to being able to walk everywhere!



That sounds like a beautiful memorial. Great job on the loss too!



tigger813 said:


> We're going to get up and get going in the morning on the way to North Conway. We'll stop and get b'fast at McD's and then make some other stops on the way. I'm hoping to go shopping at the outlets when we get up there and see if we can get more school clothes and some other things we need. Looking forward to swimming tomorrow evening and then spending the day at Storyland on Monday.



Have a great time and really enjoy yourself.

Lisa- The ideas for the BL challenges sound great! and thanks for the ongoing encouragement.

QOTD- I am tired and have no time are my two biggest excuses.  Not only for exercise but also for cleaning, laundry, etc.   Ive improved alot with running.....I cant make excuses because I know a half marathon lays ahead of me.  I am still working on the house work though

I had a wonderful day.  My older son made me so proud today.  He finished his 1/4 mile in 1:29 his fastest time yet.  He pushed himself so hard and even had to hurdle over a kid that fell in front of him.  My little guy still needed me to hold his hand to run with him.  I guess I should just cherish it and not push him too fast because soon they both wont even want to hold my hand anywhere in public.  We had an early lunch at a local diner with my parents and I talked them into going to washington,DC with us so I can run the Marine Corps Marathon 10K.  My best friend and her dad are doing the marathon so I thought it would be a nice over night get away.  We most likely will book the trip tomorrow. We are just doing so research of hotel locations and rates.  Im and very excited to go.  Its October 31!  Anyone else near DC that would like to join me?


----------



## lovedvc

I have been completely MIA from this website for 4 weeks now.  I came back from vacation with a big weight gain, but didn't let it shake me, I got right back on the horse.  Then daily reality set in.  Reality really sucks.  I would so rather be on vacation for the rest of my life.  My eating has not been horrible, but its also not exactly where it should be I have actually maintained the vacation weight and not gained anymore than that.  I also came back to all the new changes at my gym and absolutely hated them.  No classes, they moved the whole cardio deck upstairs.  It's awful I don't even want to be there.  I have only been there twice in the last 2 weeks that's how much I hate the change.  When they switched names 2 months ago they told me to just continue my membership on a month to month basis and see how I liked the changes to give it a try.  So I figured why not I'll give it a chance and if I don't like it I can leave.  Well this week I called to get out of my membership and they told me the month to month wasn't so and I had to stay till next June.  WHAT!!!  No way was a I staying I called the manager and after a little back and forth I got out.  He basically called me a liar in a roundabout way and told me his people would never tell me I could go month to month.  Then why would I continue my $34 membership if the new fee is $19.99 a month am I just paying more to be nice.  Don't think so!!!  This Tuesday I am also going for an MRI with dye on my shoulder.  I really think I tore the rotator cuff.  After I get the radiologist report I will then decide what my next gym move will be.  I have a new gym in mind, but it may have to wait a bit.  Well that's enough rambling from me.  I promise to not be so MIA anymore.


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Happy Sunday to everyone.   

Some days we get caught up in all the things that we have to do and are trying to accomplish or are just so darn tired that we forget to enjoy ourselves along the way.  

Here is a little article that I found (where else?) on sparkpeople.com that reminds us how important it is to find joy in your every day life.

*Finding and celebrating the joy in life.* Each day is a new chance to find joy and to dance. If you let it pass or think it useless, the chance is gone and you'll never get it back. When was the last time you played? Or just did something for the sheer fun of it? Joy is not found in the world around you, it's within yourself. You can make your own joy, especially during those dark times when you need to really feel alive again. Fun and play are healthy antidotes to taking life--and ourselves--too seriously. They're proven boosters of immune systems and mental health and make life worth the trouble. So do the twist. Sing in the shower. Learn a magic trick. Watch a cartoon. Challenge some kids to a game. Don't let a single day go to waste. 

*QOTD Sunday 8/8:  Name one thing that you can do today to create some joy in yourself? *

I'm going to hang out in the hammock on the upstairs deck this afternoon and watch the sky and listen to the birds.  

BRB with some replies.


----------



## 50sjayne

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> Some days we get caught up in all the things that we have to do and are trying to accomplish or are just so darn tired that we forget to enjoy ourselves along the way.
> 
> Here is a little article that I found (where else?) on sparkpeople.com that reminds us how important it is to find joy in your every day life.
> 
> *Finding and celebrating the joy in life.* Each day is a new chance to find joy and to dance. If you let it pass or think it useless, the chance is gone and you'll never get it back. When was the last time you played? Or just did something for the sheer fun of it? Joy is not found in the world around you, it's within yourself. You can make your own joy, especially during those dark times when you need to really feel alive again. Fun and play are healthy antidotes to taking life--and ourselves--too seriously. They're proven boosters of immune systems and mental health and make life worth the trouble. So do the twist. Sing in the shower. Learn a magic trick. Watch a cartoon. Challenge some kids to a game. Don't let a single day go to waste.
> 
> *QOTD Sunday 8/8:  Name one thing that you can do today to create some joy in yourself? *
> 
> I'm going to hang out in the hammock on the upstairs deck this afternoon and watch the sky and listen to the birds.
> 
> BRB with some replies.



Gonna work on the kitten and being held. Lol. Really though he needs work with this-- you do it by picking him up and giving him bits of sandwich meat while holding him. 

Kittens are great now--100%, mom is healing fine. Someone at work told me that one of the courtesy clerks had been feeding them so I talked to her and she said they'd been out there longer than the dairy guy knew. I thanked her for socializing the kittens as much as she had and will show her some pics I recently got developed. They said she was pretty upset when she found out they were gone, but she_ couldn't_ take them. There were more than a few kids at work out there handling them and they kept them quiet for a long time lol.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Life is busy!  Started going through the house seriously yesterday to pull out the stuff that we are NOT moving.  We're doing a garage sale next weekend, and whatever doesn't sell is going to be given away.

Thanks to Octoberbride & Lisah for coaching last week and this week.
Thanks to JenA for taking on the COW.  This challenge I've been reading the cow and thinking about it, but seldom tracking or reporting.
I like the format of a max of 4 items.  I prefer the concrete items (drink water, eat veggies, etc) over the more emotional ones (write down positives, etc)  but I do think the emotional ones are good, and its nice to see the mental health be included.



Octoberbride03 said:


> And for my last QOTD:
> What is your favorite way to enjoy a nice summer day outside of any outdoor workouts?



Kayaking is our favourite summer activity, but that may be considered a workout.



flipflopmom said:


> First -   I AM NO LONGER OVERWEIGHT!!!!  I HIT NORMAL BMI THIS AM!!!!!!







lisah0711 said:


> QOTD for Friday, 8/6:  So tell us how would you rate your "diet rage"? Your choices are:
> 
> Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way!
> 
> Moderate- Everyone's moving except me
> 
> High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me!
> 
> All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way



Right now, I'm feeling LOW.  Very calm about the weightloss.  Not doing well, but I'm happy to maintain at overweight for the next while.  I know I'm much better than when the journey started and I'll kick it up a gear when I'm mentally ready to do more.



lisah0711 said:


> What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> 
> 1.  I don't have time
> 2.  I'm too tired
> 3.  It's too difficult for me
> 4.  It's boring
> 5.  I don't want people to see me
> 6.  I don't know what I'm doing
> 7.  I don't make any of these excuses



Definitely I don't have time or I'm too tired.
I use the "I don't want people to see me" from joining exercise classes, and in fact I was nervous about seeing people I work with when I joined soccer, because I didn't want people to see how bad I am.  But when I filled in for the one game, I had fun.  There was 20'ish lady from work on the other team, and she was way better than I, plus her dad who I also work with was there, and I was embarrassed to know people were seeing me, but then the next day at work I saw the lady, and she said "are you joining that team now?  you should, its a lot of fun" and so I did and I'm enjoying it.



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for asking about the Fall Challenge.  This is what I know so far.  Shannon will be returning as our weightkeeper and jenanderson will be continuing as COW keeper.  donac and I will be co-hostessing.  I am leaning toward starting the new challenge on September 7th and continuing until the middle of December -- a 15 week challenge.  The last weigh in for this challenge is 8/31 so we would just move from one challenge to another.  From your comments I think it is more important to move right into another challenge that worry too much about keeping with the BL schedule.



Last weigh-in for this challenge is actually Aug 27th (Friday)  with final results coming out Aug 31st.
Sept 7th is a Tuesday, so I think you wanted the first weigh in on Friday Sept 4th. 




lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday 8/8:  Name one thing that you can do today to create some joy in yourself? *



get more packing done!  The feeling of accomplishment will be great.

Time to get busy as its already 9:30.  I won't be opening any weigh-ins until tomorrow, so I'll try to get the reminder post out tomorrow afternoon.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## mikamah

lisah0711 said:


> Which brings me to the QOTD today.  What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> 
> 
> 1.  I don't have time
> 2.  I'm too tired
> 3.  It's too difficult for me
> 4.  It's boring
> 5.  I don't want people to see me
> 6.  I don't know what I'm doing
> 7.  I don't make any of these excuses


I'm in with the I"m too tired and I don't have enough time crowd.  the princess is definintely a huge motivator for me too, Lisa, and I know if I didn't have my eye on the prize, I would not be out in the heat we've had this year.  It would be the perfect year to quit exercising, but some how I'm not.  I could do more and as fall hits, I'm going to be more faithful about my 2 days of cross training.  



jennz said:


> hello everyone!  Just a quick hello - prompted by Taryn on facebook.    We're back from our vacation, it was fabulous.  I'm finally sleeping at night now - strange how that started after we spread my mom's ashes.
> 
> Our memorial was great...the sun was actually out in St. Andrews, we went to the family grave site and dd and her cousins had brought some sweet peas from my Uncle's garden and placed them in the shape of a heart, then we all took turns scattering some ashes.  When we finished it started misting and you could hear the strains of a piper playing "Amazing Grace," which was my mom's favorite.  It was extraordinary.
> 
> I actually LOST 3 pounds while I was gone...I'd say due to being able to walk everywhere!


welcome back, Jen.  It sounds like a beautiful tribute to your mom, and I'm sure she would have loved it.  I'm so glad that things went so well for you, and a huge congrats on 3 pounds gone on vaca!!!  That is awesome. 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday 8/8:  Name one thing that you can do today to create some joy in yourself? *


I am going to put on my bathing suit and get in the pool and play with Michael and his cousins today.  I often just sit on the deck and enjoy them but it's fun to play too.  

Great question, Lisa.  I envision a margarita in your hand as you relax in the hammock.  Though, you may be taking a break from them after vacation.

I ran/walked 5.5 miles yesterday morning, and then we took a walk with my sister and my brother's dog.  She's dogsitting this week, so we met at the park and walked about an hour through the woods.  The dog loved it, seeing all the chipmunks and squirrels.  Did some back to school shopping, and rented movies last night.  This morning we biked 5.5 miles. Michael's record, and I thought he'd need to walk up some of the hills with his single speed bike, but he did awesome.  I'm so happy he likes biking, and really looking forward to getting back into it with him.  I used to ride all the time before I had him.  We saw the Pan Mass challenge on the news yesterday, and we were talking about doing a benefit ride one day in the future.  My brother is away for the week, so we're heading over there to hang with my sisters and swim.  

Shannon- good luck with the cleaning out.  It felt so good to clean out our basement a couple weeks ago, and actually make a little money in the yard sale.  Good luck with yours, and the key is not to bring anything back in the house after the garage sale.  I only brought a few things back in. 

Lindsay- Congrats to your son on his race.  How exciting for him to do so well, and your little one, so sweet he wants to hold your hand.  We're getting to the stage of no more public displays of affection, but he's still very snuggly when we're alone, so it's ok.  Earlier this year we were walking down the street and he held my hand for no reason, and it was so sweet, but I know those days are numbered.  On the daredevil crazy little boys antics that make you anxious, no advice but look away.  Just kidding, I know just what you mean, but it makes me anxious too.  The other day he was riding ahead of me, and it looked like he fell off his bike, but he had actually jumped off while riding, to fall into the grass.    I don't get it, but I'm not an 8 yo boy.  I just try to teach him to be careful and safe, and pray he develops a lot of common sense. 

CC- Great job on not stress eating after your issues with your mom.  

JenA and Taryn- I love to hear your positive attitudes about reaching a healthy bmi, and not stressing about getting to the final goal, but enjoying how far you've come and realizing what a huge accomplishment it is.  I'm so proud and happy for you. 

Lovedvc- good work getting right back on track after vacation.  Summer is so busy, and there not always enough time for all we want to do.  I hope all works out with your shoulder. 

Dahly- great to see you again, and 12 pounds over the summer, is a pretty good loss in my book.  It's so hard with all that is going on to stick with a plan.   I've not done ww on line, but have heard good things about it.  Sparkpeople is supposed to have a good plan and it's free. 

Hello to everyone!!  Hope you're having a nice weekend.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Jennifer--welcome back! Sounds like a lovely trip!
Tracey--Have fun!

Yesterday's QOTD was interesting for me, because I haven't had a day that I've wanted to skip a workout in a while. If anything I want to skip the off days. Which may be starting to be a small issue. Friday I had a meltdown because instead of celebrating meeting my initial goal of 150 (which I was actually under) I spent a lot of the day thinking about how much more I could go and what I needed to eat, etc. It was not pretty. I know everybody has days like this, but I think it's starting to become a problem. Anyhow after a long talk with Mike, I have a plan for running, exercising and weight loss that I am feeling good about. I am going to maintain when I hit 147 or on my birthday whichever comes first. I'm going to stick to my exercise plan and we are using a running plan to avoid overtraining. Like a lot of people, my weight is very tied to emotional stuff. I'm hoping with a more concrete plan, I get a little bit of my confidence back and feel better about things in general.

Hope everyone is having a great day. Mike and I are doing baseball tonight and DS is having friends over to play poker. I told thim they have to be gone by 11:30, because some of us have to work tomorrow! Tomorrow a friend of his from school is coming and staying overnight so we've been cleaning today. She's a vegan--so still not sure what we're going to feed her.

Have a nice evening!


----------



## flipflopmom

I'll be back later, but this was in my inbox.  I immediately thought of my BL friends.  Please take time to watch - YOU MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN MY LIFE!

http://www.acknowledgmentmovie.com/

Taryn


----------



## donac

Good evening everyone.  

I didn't feel like being on the computer yesterday.  I was on all week and I neded a day off.

Today was busy.  Went to church and ended up being a Eucharistic Minister becasue there were a lot of no shows.  Then off to a farmer's market and grocery shopping.  I still have to do dishes, order books for ds2 and pay his tuition.  

Please continue the PD for ds1.  His interview was pushed up to 8am tomorrow morning and he doesn't land in Newark until 11:30.  He just texted me that they are on the ME to the airport.  Ds texted me this morning and asked me to ask his DAD to iron his shirt  Dh not only washed it but ironed it.  There is so much positive about this situation that I am praying works out.  

Can't stay on much longer.  I have lots to do and I have class again this week

Have a great week.  I will try to check in a couple times this week.


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I had a wonderful day.  My older son made me so proud today.  He finished his 1/4 mile in 1:29 his fastest time yet.  He pushed himself so hard and even had to hurdle over a kid that fell in front of him.  We had an early lunch at a local diner with my parents and I talked them into going to washington,DC with us so I can run the Marine Corps Marathon 10K.


HOW very cool on all accounts!!!  That sounds like a blast!  Hope you got a good deal!



lovedvc said:


> I have actually maintained the vacation weight and not gained anymore than that.  I also came back to all the new changes at my gym and absolutely hated them.   This Tuesday I am also going for an MRI with dye on my shoulder.


 for all of it!  I hope you can get some results with your shoulder and a good plan in place for rehabbing it, whatever it is.  I'm so sorry you hate the gym, and had to go through the crazy money stuff!  Sending PPD your way for a better shoulder, a great new gym, and the desire to get the vacation weight off.  It took me about 3 weeks to get mine off, so hang in there!!!



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday 8/8:  Name one thing that you can do today to create some joy in yourself? *


Probably not what you were thinking, but I cleaned for 5.5 hours last night.  I feel soo much better now that it is done!  I also cuddled two sweet little girls and chatted with my mom!



50sjayne said:


> Gonna work on the kitten and being held. Lol. Really though he needs work with this-- you do it by picking him up and giving him bits of sandwich meat while holding him.


Good luck!  You are so great to those little guys!



LuvBaloo said:


> Life is busy!  Started going through the house seriously yesterday to pull out the stuff that we are NOT moving.  We're doing a garage sale next weekend, and whatever doesn't sell is going to be given away.  But when I filled in for the one game, I had fun.


Moving is not for the faint of heart!  to you!!  And I   your attitude about soccer!  



mikamah said:


> I ran/walked 5.5 miles yesterday morning, and then we took a walk with my sister and my brother's dog.  She's dogsitting this week, so we met at the park and walked about an hour through the woods.  JenA and Taryn- I love to hear your positive attitudes about reaching a healthy bmi, and not stressing about getting to the final goal, but enjoying how far you've come and realizing what a huge accomplishment it is.  I'm so proud and happy for you.



Sounds like a lovely morning!!!  I am beginning to wonder if my final goal is low enough, but somehow, not really worried about WHEN I'll get there.  I think knowing that I'll have my 35th birthday in a little less than a month, and I won't be overweight, is sitting rather nicely on me right now.



Rose&Mike said:


> Friday I had a meltdown because instead of celebrating meeting my initial goal of 150 (which I was actually under) I spent a lot of the day thinking about how much more I could go and what I needed to eat, etc.



I know those feelings.  It's almost a mental game of "How low can I go".  I do that sometimes, and it does feel a little.... scary and anorexic.  Even though I don't look it, sometimes I can catch myself with a "how little food can I eat and get by today".  I try to catch that pretty quickly, but it's odd how obsessed I can become.  It seems like with each milestone, I think, well, 10 more won't make me look the way I want to, so I'm forever thinking 15 more, regardless of what my weight is.  Glad Mike was there to help you out!



donac said:


> Please continue the PD for ds1.  His interview was pushed up to 8am tomorrow morning and he doesn't land in Newark until 11:30.  He just texted me that they are on the ME to the airport.  Ds texted me this morning and asked me to ask his DAD to iron his shirt  Dh not only washed it but ironed it.  There is so much positive about this situation that I am praying works out.



Sending PPD his way!!!!

Morning everyone!  Last night was WILD!
Girls spent the night with MIL and FIL, they are finally home.  DH dropped them off on his way to work.  I immediately started "cleaning", which mostly consisted of putting things where they belong, changing sheets, cleaning out toy boxes and toy closet, doing laundry, etc.  I started at 7:30.  Finally, AT 1AM, I konked out in the bed, but my mind was still thinking about everything I NEED to do.  Didn't go to sleep until close to 2.  Then at 3, the battery started beeping in the smoke detector to tell me it's dying.  I forgot we have 2 upstairs, jerked them out of the one by my room, and it's still beeping.  Called DH, he told me to check the other one.  I'm sure getting a call from me at 3am scared him senseless!   WHen I finally found the other one, and got back to sleep, it was 3:30ish.  Alarm went off at 5.  Going on about 3 hours sleep.  Trying to decide if I have a 3M run in me this am.  I want to, but like Rose, I am injury scared!  I have to leave in 10 if I'm going....  Workdays are a little more slack about arrival times. 

We have back to school night tonight. I might come home for lunch and try a 30 min. power nap to make it through it all.  Lots to do at school.  

Not a bad weekend, about the same weight as Friday, so I'm feeling positive.  

Have a Happy Monday!
Taryn


----------



## pinkle

Good morning everyone!  I am still  having a hard time with this quote thing (like quoating someone, who has lots of quotes) and where to delete too......That is why I have 2 teenage boys who are techie they help there "duh mom" out.
I Hope everyone has a great day.  I'm gettting ready to go for a run but it's sooooo humid already!
I'll be checking in later


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  



jenanderson said:


> I got a letter from the organization giving suggestions for training and OMG I might die in this race!  I am going to try to take the training VERY serious and do exactly as they say so that I am ready!



Great job with the training, jen!    So what kinds of things are they suggesting you do for training?  Sounds like an interesting race!



jennz said:


> hello everyone!  Just a quick hello - prompted by Taryn on facebook.    We're back from our vacation, it was fabulous.  I'm finally sleeping at night now - strange how that started after we spread my mom's ashes.



 Hi jennz!  Nice to have you back!   for your service and trip to honor your Mom.  It sounds amazing!  

*tigger813,* how was Storyland?



Dahly said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been MIA for a while....life has been a bit crazy at home and work, but I have tried to jump on here and there and at least keep up up a bit but it hasn't been happening very much. I know I have missed lots, and I am going to try to skim back over the last week or so.  My weight loss has been a bit up and down, i gained back 2 pounds 2 weeks ago, and then lost one with yesterday's weigh in. I am down 12 pounds for the summer challenge. Not quite where I wanted to be the first week of August, but I know where I am struggling (eating stuff I shouldn't be ) so I just need to step back and start over.



 Hi Dahly!  Nice to see you again!  A 12 pound loss is more than a pound a week.  I think that you are doing great!  



flipflopmom said:


> I like the alumni thread for the holidays.  How do 2 threads work,  I must admit that I am selfish and want to be on a thread with all the wonderful people I've become close to this year.



I'm not really sure how the 2 thread thing will work.  In the past we had two teams when we had two threads and each was coached separately.  Eventually both teams got pretty darn quiet -- which is hard to believe, I know  -- and we've done single threads by majority vote ever since.  The mega-threads overwhelm a lot of people, especially when we have a lot of participants, so we were thinking two threads merging might be the best of both worlds.   

We do listen to what the participants want and do our best to accommodate the majority when we put these challenges together so don't be shy about sharing your thoughts with us.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I am tired and have no time are my two biggest excuses.  Not only for exercise but also for cleaning, laundry, etc. Ive improved alot with running.....I cant make excuses because I know a half marathon lays ahead of me.  I am still working on the house work though



I'm always working on my house, too, Lindsay.  I think it was Maria who shared the Flylady philosophy that housework that is speedily done still blesses your family!   



lovedvc said:


> I have been completely MIA from this website for 4 weeks now.  I came back from vacation with a big weight gain, but didn't let it shake me, I got right back on the horse.  Then daily reality set in.  Reality really sucks.  I would so rather be on vacation for the rest of my life.



That is a bummer about the gym.  Sounds like you did well on vacation and are right back on track -- that is an accomplishment!    ITA about how hard it is to come back from vacation.  



50sjayne said:


> Gonna work on the kitten and being held. Lol. Really though he needs work with this-- you do it by picking him up and giving him bits of sandwich meat while holding him.



I'm so glad that the kitties are feeling better.  You can't help but feel joyful when you have a little kitty in your lap!  



LuvBaloo said:


> Last weigh-in for this challenge is actually Aug 27th (Friday)  with final results coming out Aug 31st.
> Sept 7th is a Tuesday, so I think you wanted the first weigh in on Friday Sept 4th.



Thanks!  I need to try and remember not to post dates without looking at a calendar!  

*donac,*  for your DS!

*Connie96* and *SarahMay* how were your races?



mikamah said:


> I'm in with the I"m too tired and I don't have enough time crowd.  the princess is definintely a huge motivator for me too, Lisa, and I know if I didn't have my eye on the prize, I would not be out in the heat we've had this year.  It would be the perfect year to quit exercising, but some how I'm not.  I could do more and as fall hits, I'm going to be more faithful about my 2 days of cross training.



You are doing great with the exercise this summer, Kathy, and it shows how far you've come in making this lifestyle change that we need!   

, *Rose,* one thing I have learned from our challenges is that it is a big adjustment switching to maintaining -- in some ways even harder than losing.  You can do it, I know that you can!  

*Taryn,* I hope that you can get some rest today.   



pinkle said:


> Good morning everyone!  I am still  having a hard time with this quote thing (like quoating someone, who has lots of quotes) and where to delete too......That is why I have 2 teenage boys who are techie they help there "duh mom" out.
> I Hope everyone has a great day.  I'm gettting ready to go for a run but it's sooooo humid already!I'll be checking in later



Good luck with your run today!    The quotes begin with the QUOTE, the username and a number, and end with /QUOTE -- you need the brackets, too, but if I type them now, it would make a quote.  

BRB with QOTD.


----------



## lisah0711

Today's QOTD is inspired by the video that Taryn shared with us.  If you haven't seen it yet, take a few minutes to look at it -- it is a good reminder of how important each of us are and how we make a difference in so many people's lives.  

*So take a few minutes today to tell someone who has made a difference in your life how much you appreciate them and tell us who it is and why they make a difference to you.*

I am going to say that all of you have made a big difference in my life.  If it wasn't for all of you and your sharing your struggles and encouragement, I would still be stuck instead of moving right along on this journey to good health!  

Have a great Monday!


----------



## my3princes

lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday 8/8:  Name one thing that you can do today to create some joy in yourself? *
> 
> BRB with some replies.



I hope to make time to sort through vacation photos 



We got back from our 3 1/2 week vacation on Saturday afternoon.  We had a fabulous trip, but my weight paid dearly.  Cruises are not diet friendly.  Of course we didn't have proper food in the house until I went shopping yesterday afternoon so my weight gain continued yesterday.  Today I am 100% back on track.  I had a gain of about 14 lbs.  I'm really hoping that I can shed those lbs quickly.  I feel huge.  I did go for a walk Saturday night, but no exercise per se yesterday.  The 25 hour drive was tough on us and we really need recovery time after that.  Laundry is caught up, but I do have a ton of things to put away.  That is the plan for today.  I also need to be at work at 5 PM.

I brought 4 disposable cameras to Walgreen's yesterday.  Somehow they managed to ruin 2 entire rolls of film   This was the underwater pictures from snorkeling in Honduras and Paradise Beach Cozumel.  I cannot begin to tell you how angry and upset we are.  I need to deal with that issue today.


----------



## Connie96

Hey there. I've been on a couple times over the weekend, but have you ever been so tired that you're just feeling very anti-social? I mean, I enjoyed checking in, but I just didn't have it in me to post anything. I'm still kinda feeling that way, but I figured I oughta at least say hello since I've got a race to report on and a book to review for you guys.



lisah0711 said:


> *Connie96* and *SarahMay* how were your races?



My race was... okay. I woke up at 4:30am, got myself dressed and fed and woke up DD at 4:55. I got her dressed and gave her breakfast in the car as we left at 5:00. We picked up my mom, sister and 2 nieces and we were leaving town by 5:10. Arrived at the race site at 6:00 and picked up our stuff. (Mom and I were the only ones registered, but we all participated.) After standing around for an hour, the race began at 7:00. I finished with 30:56.40. I ran the full distance and this was my slowest time this year, so I was a little disappointed. I think I'm gonna start racing with walk breaks. Although Jeff Galloway has been telling everyone for years that walk breaks can improve overall finish time, it's just so hard to try it because it seems so counter-intuitive. But, my best 5K time this year was my first race in 8 years and it was the race where I took the most walk breaks. I think I'm just gonna have to get serious about this method.

I've gotta get back to work, but I did finish reading my new fitness book and I'll be back later to give y'all a synopsis.


----------



## brinalyn530

Just a quick skim through this afternoon  sorry in advance if I missed anyone. I was late to work today because DS had his 6 month dental appointment so I have to get some stuff done quicker than usual today! 

CC- Good job on keeping the emotional eating in check! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow Bree 6 inches....that is amazing. Keep up the good work.
> We are heading to my boys last kids run tomorrow morning.  I am actually sad.  These sat. morning runs are one of the favorite parts of the summer for me.  The kids have such a great time and we see a bunch of friends there with their kids too.  The weather was so beautiful out tonight.  I decided not to run and just enjoyed it with my kiddos playing in the back yard.  We played football, baseball, and then they played on the swing set.  I am realizing life with boys will is going to be hard on me. (anxiety wise) Instead of sliding down the sliding board they jump off from the top (its only 4 feet) and then they play a game on the see saw to see if they can shake each other off.  Is this typical.  I just feel like I am always holding my breath with these two.  I will be highly surprised if we make it until college with no broken bones.


Thanks   ! Boys are challenging thats for sure! I wouldnt hold out hope for no broken bones between the two of them, unfortunately! I anticipate a phone call from the school nurse or the daycare ladies every day  I figure the way my DS goes its a miracle hes still intact at almost 10  ! If I could convince him to wear a helmet at all times, I would feel much better. 

Saturday QOTD : What exercise excuse do you use most often? 
Most definitely Im too tired! I think I need to go back to exercising in the evenings, the running after work and in the evenings on the weekends seems to be so much easier than prying myself out of bed in the mornings to do Shred. Maybe Ill just start doing Shred in the evenings on my no-run days and getting a few extra minutes of sleep in the morning? 

Tracey  Have a great trip!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its October 31!  Anyone else near DC that would like to join me?


How hard would it be to go from a 5k on 9/11 to a 10k on 10/31? If you guys think its do-able, Id be willing to give it a shot! Lindsay, can you let me know the details/website?

QOTD Sunday 8/8: Name one thing that you can do today to create some joy in yourself?
There are two things that would make me happy today, if I can get to do one of them Ill consider it a win! The first is to play with my DS, probably a Wii game. Hes been really sucked into watching baseball on TV lately and I feel like we really havent done much together in the past few weeks. The second thing would be to actually talk to my friend on the phone, I cant help but smile when I hear him laugh, cutest laugh ever! 

QOTD Monday : So take a few minutes today to tell someone who has made a difference in your life how much you appreciate them and tell us who it is and why they make a difference to you.
This is definitely going to be my DS. It seems like we just get through every day, we dont do a lot of fun stuff together anymore. He has sports and video games and the computer to keep him occupied instead of me - hes growing up so fast. I just want to tell him how much I love him and that hes the best thing in my life, even though he aggravates me to no end at times!

OK, now between that video and the QOTD, I need to go find some tissues!

Ill try to check in again later as long as you guys promise not to make me cry anymore!

Bree


----------



## lovedvc

my3princes said:


> I hope to make time to sort through vacation photos
> 
> 
> 
> We got back from our 3 1/2 week vacation on Saturday afternoon.  We had a fabulous trip, but my weight paid dearly.  Cruises are not diet friendly.  Of course we didn't have proper food in the house until I went shopping yesterday afternoon so my weight gain continued yesterday.  Today I am 100% back on track.  I had a gain of about 14 lbs.  I'm really hoping that I can shed those lbs quickly.  I feel huge.  I did go for a walk Saturday night, but no exercise per se yesterday.  The 25 hour drive was tough on us and we really need recovery time after that.  Laundry is caught up, but I do have a ton of things to put away.  That is the plan for today.  I also need to be at work at 5 PM.
> 
> I brought 4 disposable cameras to Walgreen's yesterday.  Somehow they managed to ruin 2 entire rolls of film   This was the underwater pictures from snorkeling in Honduras and Paradise Beach Cozumel.  I cannot begin to tell you how angry and upset we are.  I need to deal with that issue today.



We were just on a cruise that also took us to Honduras and Cozumel.  What cruise like did you go on?  Wasn't Paradise Beach great, we had an awesome time there.


----------



## my3princes

lovedvc said:


> We were just on a cruise that also took us to Honduras and Cozumel.  What cruise like did you go on?  Wasn't Paradise Beach great, we had an awesome time there.





We were on the Norwegian Epic.  It is an amazing ship!!!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  My 12 year old son has made a huge impact on my life.  He is such a fighter.  He handled the fact that he had a brain tumor way better than I would have, he is wise beyond his years, he is stong, smart and he made me see the things that are truly important in life, and makes all the other things seem miniscule.


----------



## jenanderson

Happy Monday Everyone!  We are back from the cabin and it is HOT here today.  The cabin was a great time and a horrible time all at the same time.  It was great because the weather was nice and I got a lot of exercising done.  It was horrible because I ate way too much all weekend long and came home with another gain from the cabin.  I hate how I lose during the week only to gain it all back when we go up north.  I know it is totally due to choices I make and I have to think about this a bit.

This morning I did get out and run 3 miles as the sun was coming up.  It was already very warm and humid so I didn't even feel like running more.  



jennz said:


> Our memorial was great...the sun was actually out in St. Andrews, we went to the family grave site and dd and her cousins had brought some sweet peas from my Uncle's garden and placed them in the shape of a heart, then we all took turns scattering some ashes.  When we finished it started misting and you could hear the strains of a piper playing "Amazing Grace," which was my mom's favorite.  It was extraordinary.



Jenn - The memorial sounds lovely.  So glad it turned out to be extraordinary.



Dahly said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been MIA for a while....life has been a bit crazy at home and work, but I have tried to jump on here and there and at least keep up up a bit but it hasn't been happening very much.



Dahly - I think it has been crazy for many of us.  I keep thinking of how easy I thought it would be to be really on top of this challenge and it seems like total craziness takes over.  Hopefully we will all find calmer days soon!  



tigger813 said:


> I will reach 50 pounds before I go to Disney in early December! There are no excuses for not getting there as I've made it this far I can make it farther!



You can do it!  You have a long time until December and you are always keeping on track and focusing...I know you will meet your goal!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I had a wonderful day.  My older son made me so proud today.  He finished his 1/4 mile in 1:29 his fastest time yet.  He pushed himself so hard and even had to hurdle over a kid that fell in front of him.



Congrats to your son!  That is so great that his run went so well!  



50sjayne said:


> Kittens are great now--100%, mom is healing fine.



So glad to hear that the kittens are doing great!  



LuvBaloo said:


> This challenge I've been reading the cow and thinking about it, but seldom tracking or reporting.
> I like the format of a max of 4 items.  I prefer the concrete items (drink water, eat veggies, etc) over the more emotional ones (write down positives, etc)  but I do think the emotional ones are good, and its nice to see the mental health be included.



Shannon - I like how even though you may not do the tracking of the COW you often reply to Part 2 and that is great!  At least you are reading and thinking about it and that is a 1st step.  I am continuing to plan for our next challenge based on all the great suggestions people sent me to improve the COW.



Rose&Mike said:


> Friday I had a meltdown because instead of celebrating meeting my initial goal of 150 (which I was actually under) I spent a lot of the day thinking about how much more I could go and what I needed to eat, etc. It was not pretty. I know everybody has days like this, but I think it's starting to become a problem. Anyhow after a long talk with Mike, I have a plan for running, exercising and weight loss that I am feeling good about. I am going to maintain when I hit 147 or on my birthday whichever comes first. I'm going to stick to my exercise plan and we are using a running plan to avoid overtraining. Like a lot of people, my weight is very tied to emotional stuff. I'm hoping with a more concrete plan, I get a little bit of my confidence back and feel better about things in general.



I like your plan!  I think it is great that you recognize that it could become a problem and then decided how to deal with it.  



donac said:


> Please continue the PD for ds1.  His interview was pushed up to 8am tomorrow morning and he doesn't land in Newark until 11:30.  He just texted me that they are on the ME to the airport.  Ds texted me this morning and asked me to ask his DAD to iron his shirt  Dh not only washed it but ironed it.  There is so much positive about this situation that I am praying works out.



I will be thinking about your DS!  



lisah0711 said:


> Great job with the training, jen!    So what kinds of things are they suggesting you do for training?  Sounds like an interesting race!



Lisa - Here are some of the "suggested" trainings:  running with a weighted pack on, running in mud, running in water, running hills, running with weights on ankle, running with weights in hands, lifting weights, heavy core workouts, swimming in clothing and so many more fun ideas!    This weekend I actually did run 2 miles in the lake since we were at our cabin.  It is so much harder to run in the water!  



my3princes said:


> II brought 4 disposable cameras to Walgreen's yesterday.  Somehow they managed to ruin 2 entire rolls of film   This was the underwater pictures from snorkeling in Honduras and Paradise Beach Cozumel.  I cannot begin to tell you how angry and upset we are.  I need to deal with that issue today.



I am so sorry to hear this!  I would take everything they could give you back from the 2 rolls of film and try to bring it to a photo specialty place.  This happened to my DH when he went to Australia.  Although we never got good prints from the bad film, a specialty place was able to at least make some of the photos viewable.  



Connie96 said:


> Hey there. I've been on a couple times over the weekend, but have you ever been so tired that you're just feeling very anti-social? I mean, I enjoyed checking in, but I just didn't have it in me to post anything. I'm still kinda feeling that way, but I figured I oughta at least say hello since I've got a race to report on and a book to review for you guys.



Connie - Yep...been there with the tired and anti-social deal.  I think that is a lot of my problem this summer.  I am so crazy busy that when I do get a few moments...I just want peace and quiet.  Hope you start feeling a bit better and rested soon!



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  My 12 year old son has made a huge impact on my life.  He is such a fighter.  He handled the fact that he had a brain tumor way better than I would have, he is wise beyond his years, he is stong, smart and he made me see the things that are truly important in life, and makes all the other things seem miniscule.



  I LOVE this!  Hugs to your son.  My son has huge medical problems that will impact the rest of his life and it is so amazing how kids deal with these things.  They are amazing and so resilient!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Yesterday was a very busy and very OP day. I went 3 days without bingeing! Today, not so much, but it could have been much worse. I have to remember that. I am definitely getting better about not bingeing. I do think I need to drink more water throughout the day. Also, I need to leave mints in my purse so I can suck on them as soon as I leave the "no-food" zone at work. I didn't sleep well last night-multiple nightmares-and woke up quite upset. Between being upset and exhausted from waking up so many times throughout the night, I didn't feel like exercising. I had plans for after dinner so I expected today to be a no exercise day. Well, my parents decided to go swimming around 7:30 so I joined them for 30 minutes. I saw this piece of exercise equipment in fitness magazine where you lie down and exercise your arms. I did something similar using a tube, but added in my legs. It kind of looked like I was doing the breast stroke but not going underwater. It was one workout. My arms felt it and my legs I have a hunch will be feeling it tomorrow still. I definitely need to repeat this workout again soon.

Overall, today could have been much worse. I am hoping for a better day tomorrow. I'd love to start it off with a good 200+ calorie-burning workout on the Wii. If it is warm enough, I'll go swimming tomorrow night as well. Hoping eating will be better and no binges.

QOTD: In addition to all of you, I have a doctor that is absolutely wonderful. I can call her and/or e-mail her at any time. She has an awesome secretary as well. I sent her an e-mail about my night last night and thanked her for her never-ending support.

Thanks for all the support and congrats! You are so great to me and I know I wouldn't be doing as well as I am without your support! 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Hi all,

Just checking in from our room at the Dana Place Inn in Jackson, NH. We had a great day at Storyland and the rain held off until the end! Perfect timing! We ended our day on a ride like Kali River Rapids and then had a deep fried Oreo! YUMMY!!!!! We then went to a nice restaurant called the Red Fox Bar and Grille! Really excellent food and service! DH and I are enjoying nice martinis while the girls watch Phineas and Ferb before heading to sleep!

Yesterday we stopped at the North Conway Outlets and I bought some more school clothes for the girls and DH and I each got some socks! Lucky us! We then checked in our hotel and decided to drive up the Auto Road up to the top of Mt. Washington! Very stressful drive for DH. It was 52 degrees at the top with 35-45 mile an hour gusts! But, man it was beautiful! Great experience for us and the girls! Then we decided to go to KFC! Worst KFC I've ever been to! Poor service and no ketchup and I had to ask for napkins! We came back and took the girls swimming and spend some time in the jacuzzi! We went swimming again tonight and had the pool to ourselves!

Tomorrow we're going to take a walk and/or bike ride on the path outside our back patio after our free breakfast. This morning we had french toast and pancakes! Everything was delicious! Then we're going to head to the Winnipasaukee area and Laconia before heading home.

Haven't really been watching my eating though today we had a free box lunch from the b&b which was just enough!

Time to go for now! Want to get some more reading in tonight and finish my drink! Hoping to sleep better than last night. Girls were talking and yelling in their sleeps. DH and I both are planning on taking some Tylenol PM tonight! Person staying upstairs from us was walking around at odd hours during the night!

Thanks for all the good wishes and I 'll tell you more about it on Wednesday. I have 2 clients scheduled so far and then get my house ready for my party!

QOTD: My appreciation goes out to Redwalker! I'll explain more next time about how fabulous she is!!!!


----------



## mikamah

flipflopmom said:


> I'll be back later, but this was in my inbox.  I immediately thought of my BL friends.  Please take time to watch - YOU MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN MY LIFE!
> 
> http://www.acknowledgmentmovie.com/
> 
> Taryn


That was beautiful, Taryn.  Thanks for sharing with us. I totally agree, you all here have made such a big difference in my life.  



lisah0711 said:


> *So take a few minutes today to tell someone who has made a difference in your life how much you appreciate them and tell us who it is and why they make a difference to you.*


My son, Michael is such a positive and upbeat kid, and as he's getting older, he's been so encouraging to me with my running, and last year when I lost my mom, he was always there for me, trying to make me laugh.  I honestly don't know what I'd do without him.  Sure, we have our moments, but on the whole, I am so wonderfully blessed.  

Gonna go snuggle with him for a bit.  Thanks for the great question, Lisa.  

I'm in with the tired crowd tonight.  Hung with my sisters yest and had a few margaritas, and still recuperating a bit.  Have a great evening all.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> My race was... okay. I woke up at 4:30am, got myself dressed and fed and woke up DD at 4:55. I got her dressed and gave her breakfast in the car as we left at 5:00. We picked up my mom, sister and 2 nieces and we were leaving town by 5:10. Arrived at the race site at 6:00 and picked up our stuff. (Mom and I were the only ones registered, but we all participated.) After standing around for an hour, the race began at 7:00. I finished with 30:56.40. I ran the full distance and this was my slowest time this year, so I was a little disappointed. I think I'm gonna start racing with walk breaks. Although Jeff Galloway has been telling everyone for years that walk breaks can improve overall finish time, it's just so hard to try it because it seems so counter-intuitive. But, my best 5K time this year was my first race in 8 years and it was the race where I took the most walk breaks. I think I'm just gonna have to get serious about this method.
> 
> I've gotta get back to work, but I did finish reading my new fitness book and I'll be back later to give y'all a synopsis.



We're looking at the Galloway plans as well. We're going to try it for a couple of short runs. I am really worried that it's going to be horribly hot for W&D and we're going to need to do something different. We've noticed that when we take walk breaks during the really hot days, we do better if we do it sooner rather than later. It does seem counter-intuitive. Mike said he'd like to keep taking long runs without walking because we go in the morning when it's cooler and then maybe race with the walk breaks and do short runs to get used to it. I'd love to hear how it goes for you.

Taryn and Lisa and Jen--thanks. It's been more stressful than I'd thought it would be. I thought being close to maintenance would be easy, but it's dredging up all kinds of things.

Mommyof2pirates--as for the boys--you learn to just look the other way. My DS is 19 and he skateboards all over his very hilly college campus, and you can't make them wear a helmet at this age. When he was 11 or so he came in with his finger tip hanging because he got it run over playing rollerblade basketball. Yes, basketball on rollerblades. From the moment he could walk he was climbing and jumping. While it was stressful, I wouldn't change a thing. Hang in there.

Have a nice evening!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

brinalyn530 said:


> How hard would it be to go from a 5k on 9/11 to a 10k on 10/31? If you guys think its do-able, Id be willing to give it a shot! Lindsay, can you let me know the details/website?



Bree the time between the races are plenty.  I am doing a 5 mile race 2 weeks prior to the 10K.  Will you be able to work your way running to 6 miles prior to 10-31 if the answer is yes than I would say go for it.  Either way you can walk once you have had enough running.  The time limit is 2hr and 10 minutes.  The results from last year had lots of people finishing in the 2 hour range.  (Im not sure how fast you are but if you are worried about not being able to do the length the moral is you have plenty of time if you have to walk some).  The website is marinemarathon.com and then under weekend events click MCM10K.  Im not sure where we are staying yet.  Alot of the hotels near the finish are booked up already.  Im not completely familar with the area either.  I see your from MD so if you have any suggestions I could use any advice.  It would be great to try to meet up with you there so let me know what you think.



I have not gotten on here too much in the past 2 days.  Quick check in:  Saturday night the kids slept at my parents, sunday morning I slept in until 9am (havent done this in ages) and then since the kids werent home I had this great idea to get a long run in. 6.2 miles was the goal.  I didnt look at the weather channel before leaving.  I mapped out a run to go 3.1 miles out and back.  The first 3.1 went well even with a huge hill right at the end of mile 3.  Then heading back it was getting so hot and humid I felt like I was going to boil.  I had taken a small water bottle with me but already drank all the water.  I got a short burst of energy when I ran past a festival going on and this good looking police officer held up traffic for me while I ran across the street  (nobody tell my husband) Ive always had the hots for a man in uniform   anyway shortly after that into mile 4 I contemplated finding a shady spot and sitting there until someone came looking for me.  It was so hot and humid I couldnt even stand it.  Plus I didnt eat anything before I ran either. (stupid I know).  So I kept going mostly walking with a little spurt of running here and there.  I did this through mile 5.  Then I started to feel shaky.  I decided to just walk the rest of the way.  I got 2 blocks from my house and my wonderful knight and shining armour (not in uniform) pulled up next to me....it was dh on his way home from philadelphia eagles camp.  I think he could tell I was dragging.  I hopped in and rode the rest of the way home.  I did make it the 6 miles!  I honestly felt like I was walking in the sahara desert with no water in site.  Wow not a great experience.  The rest of the day I was wiped out.  I over ate slightly at dinner.  All healthy stuff...chicken breast, tomatoes, cucumbers, ok and a big portion of macaroni salad.  Today I get on the scale and I was up 2lbs from friday.  Not sure whats going on with me.  

Tonight we took the kids to the Iron pigs game (phillies AAA team) it was a blast.  I am now off to bed.  

Sorry for the book, I just thought you would like to hear about my near death experience.  I guess I am really being dramatic....sorry


----------



## LuvBaloo

Life is busy, I'm behind on reading the thread, but did get all the PM's opened.
Hope everybody is doing great!


Here's the last chance reminder to report in for Aug 6th.  If you're name is on this list I haven't got your Aug 6th weight.

A.Mickey
buzz5985
DaniB
donac
jbm02
jenanderson
Leleluvsdis
LittlePrincess2010
maiziezoe
mommyof2Pirates
N&B'smom
Nicole786
njcarita
nunzia
OctoberBride03
pjlla
princessbride6205
redwalker
tea pot
tigger813
Tricia1972


----------



## flipflopmom

pinkle said:


> I Hope everyone has a great day.  I'm gettting ready to go for a run but it's sooooo humid already!



Hope your run went okay.  Humidity and heat when running ALMOST make it easier for me to go back to work.  AT least it makes me ready for cooler weather!  Be careful!



lisah0711 said:


> I'm not really sure how the 2 thread thing will work.  IThe mega-threads overwhelm a lot of people, especially when we have a lot of participants, so we were thinking two threads merging might be the best of both worlds. *Taryn,* I hope that you can get some rest today.



That is for the spring challenge, right?   Not fall?  I'll worry about that later!    I just had a momentary bout of panic at being separated from my sources of inspiration.    Talk about dramatic.



lisah0711 said:


> *So take a few minutes today to tell someone who has made a difference in your life how much you appreciate them and tell us who it is and why they make a difference to you.*


I kinda did this when I shared.  But other than you all it would be my Mom.  She is so willing to do whatever it takes to help me, despite her fibromyalgia that really bothers her.  But like a lot of you, it made me want to grab Anna Kat and just tell her how special she is.  I expect a lot of her, and I know she feels bad sometimes.  Her ADHD can be hard to deal with at times, and I don't feel like I spend enough time telling her how much she really means to me.  I'm thinking about writing her a letter to read in the morning before her first day of school, to tell her just how much she means to me.  It might be the start of a new tradition!  I get so caught up in expecting her to watch Sophie and keep her occupied while I work on school stuff,  I couldn't do it without her.



my3princes said:


> We got back from our 3 1/2 week vacation on Saturday afternoon.  We had a fabulous trip, but my weight paid dearly.   I had a gain of about 14 lbs.  I'm really hoping that I can shed those lbs quickly.  I feel huge.  I did go for a walk Saturday night, but no exercise per se yesterday.  The 25 hour drive was tough on us and we really need recovery time after that.


Glad you had such an amazing time!  You'll get it off.  I've found being in the car makes me hold water weight, so a bit will come of really, really quickly!  It takes a while to recover - a vacation from your vacation?  



Connie96 said:


> Hey there. I've been on a couple times over the weekend, but have you ever been so tired that you're just feeling very anti-social?  My race was... okay. I woke up at 4:30am, got myself dressed and fed and woke up DD at 4:55. I got her dressed and gave her breakfast in the car as we left at 5:00. We picked up my mom, sister and 2 nieces and we were leaving town by 5:10. Arrived at the race site at 6:00 and picked up our stuff. 30:56.40. I ran the full distance and this was my slowest time this year, so I was a little disappointed. I think I'm gonna start racing with walk breaks.



That's still a good time.  I avg. 33-34 minutes when I run the 5K distance during the week.  I agree with the counterintuitive part of it.  I also worry that if I walk, it will be harder to start running?  Kind of a momemtum thing?  I have been too tired to post at night many days this week.  I know what you mean.  Thanks for the update, your whole family ran?  That's really cool.  Even DD?  



brinalyn530 said:


> The second thing would be to actually talk to my friend on the phone,* I cant help but smile when I hear him laugh, *cutest laugh ever! Ill try to check in again later as long as you guys promise not to make me cry anymore!


  Sorry I made you cry.  



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  My 12 year old son has made a huge impact on my life.  He is such a fighter.  He handled the fact that he had a brain tumor way better than I would have, he is wise beyond his years, he is stong, smart and he made me see the things that are truly important in life, and makes all the other things seem miniscule.



 for you and your DS.  I am so sorry you have to go through this, but your DS sounds like a truly magnificent young man!



jenanderson said:


> I hate how I lose during the week only to gain it all back when we go up north. Lisa - Here are some of the "suggested" trainings:  running with a weighted pack on, running in mud, running in water, running hills, running with weights on ankle, running with weights in hands, lifting weights, heavy core workouts, swimming in clothing and so many more fun ideas!    This weekend I actually did run 2 miles in the lake since we were at our cabin.  It is so much harder to run in the water!  My son has huge medical problems that will impact the rest of his life and it is so amazing how kids deal with these things.  They are amazing and so resilient!



But think about how a less healthy Jen would not have done all that exercise at the lake.  You have come a long way baby! You'll have it off quickly, you always do!   That mud run training sounds fabulous!    A friend of mine from H.S. just posted on FB about doing one.  He said it was a lot of fun, once it was over.  That's kinda how I feel about all my runs!  He said everyone should do it once.  I have no idea how one would actually run in a lake.   to you and your DS, too.  



cclovesdis said:


> I went 3 days without bingeing!  I definitely need to repeat this workout again soon.



YAY for the bingeing control and that workout sounds killer!!! Glad you are feeling in control again!



tigger813 said:


> DH and I each got some socks! Thanks for all the good wishes and I 'll tell you more about it on Wednesday. I have 2 clients scheduled so far and then get my house ready for my party!
> QOTD: My appreciation goes out to Redwalker! I'll explain more next time about how fabulous she is!!


 about the socks.  Sounds like you are really having a great time!!!!



mikamah said:


> Gonna go snuggle with him for a bit.  Thanks for the great question, Lisa.


It did kinda make you want to snuggle, didn't it.  We are blessed!



Rose&Mike said:


> We've noticed that when we take walk breaks during the really hot days, we do better if we do it sooner rather than later. It does seem counter-intuitive. Mike said he'd like to keep taking long runs without walking because we go in the morning when it's cooler and then maybe race with the walk breaks and do short runs to get used to it. Taryn and Lisa and Jen--thanks. It's been more stressful than I'd thought it would be. I thought being close to maintenance would be easy, but it's dredging up all kinds of things.


Just a  for you, too.  It's weird, b/c reaching a goal should make us happy.  I wonder if when we set it, we have these expectations of how we will "look" at that weight, and then when we see it, we wonder if that's really how we want to be?  I think a lot of it is also accepting a better, fitter body with the issues of how we think we look, too.  I've gotten into a bad habit of looking very critically at my reflection every time I see it.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> when I ran past a festival going on and this good looking police officer held up traffic for me while I ran across the street  (nobody tell my husband) Ive always had the hots for a man in uniform   anyway shortly after that into mile 4 I contemplated finding a shady spot and sitting there until someone came looking for me.  It was so hot and humid I couldnt even stand it.  Today I get on the scale and I was up 2lbs from friday.  Not sure whats going on with me.   I just thought you would like to hear about my near death experience.  I guess I am really being dramatic....sorry


  at the near death experience part!  That sounds miserable!  If you get really dehydrated on that run, your body could be holding water thinking you'll do that to it again and will be out in the Sahara for a while.  Try drinking tons of water, and see if that doesn't help!  I love that you stopped traffic! 



LuvBaloo said:


> Life is busy, I'm behind on reading the thread,



Shannon, when I saw your post, I was thinking about how in the world you are even getting to this with your big move.  THANK YOU!!!!!

Well, yesterday was pretty wild.  I made it okay until about 11am, then I started sinking.  Did some work on the computer and left for lunch a little after noon.  I had told my principal about my night, and that I was going home to nap.  She said "Take a few hours if you need them, I need you perky for back to school night."  Barely made it the 2 blocks home.   Got on the couch, set the timer for an hour, and crashed.  Got back to school around 1:30, and was met by the asst. principal "We just met without you."  Totally forgot I had a kindergarten meeting at 1.  Told her what the principal said and apologized, but felt SOOO bad about it.  Then my friend colleague met me at my door pointing to her watch.  She was mad.  Oh well.  I can't be all to all.

Back to school night went well.  Lots to tell them.  Got home around 8:45 after getting the girls, and we were in the bed by 9:30!

I am trying to gear up for a run in a minute.  I've got to go NOW.  Never went yesterday.  I can't tomorrow, gotta be there early for the first day.  Dont' want to count on an evening run.  BUT it's still dark out.  I hate running in the dark!  

Gotta get going!  I can't believe the kids come back tomorrow!!!!  

Have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## cclovesdis

I just have a moment before I have to leave for work, but I just had to post my exciting news.

I did a 62 minute workout this morning using the Wii Fit+!!!!!!!!!!

Lindsay-That run yesterday, goodness. It sounded brutal, but yah for 6 miles!

Taryn-Sounds like you really needed some sleep! Glad last night went well. Have a great day today and good luck tomorrow! I love the idea of writing AK a letter!

I will get caught up more later.

CC


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2pirates--that must have been scary. Do you have some gatorade at home. We keep it just for after runs in this heat. I've been reading up on hyponatremia.  We freeze gator ade and water for our runs in the heat. They melt really fast. Be really careful.

Jen--goodness, that training for the mud run sounds like it would kick my bootie!

We've been busy here. Sunday night there were kids here for cards until late. Yesterday I had work and then went to the Y after work. I pretty much stuck with my plan, so that was good. Last night DS had a friend visiting who's on her way back to school in SC. We went to cheesecake factory. I had a small beet salad and small fried zuchini. It was yummy and I left some zuchini on the plate. Skipped the cheesecake cause we were all full. We were awake until late and up again at 6. Mike and I are supposed to run after work, but it's supposed to be 98. Might skip it or run on the treadmill at the Y. I am really tired. We only have three more nights with DS at home, so I'm wanting to spend as much time with him as possible. We'll see him this fall, but he won't be back here until Thanksgiving.

Hope everyone has a great day. I am really going to be missing caffeine today. I am already tired and the day is just starting!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

I always look forward to starting my day with you guys!  



my3princes said:


> We got back from our 3 1/2 week vacation on Saturday afternoon.  We had a fabulous trip, but my weight paid dearly.  Cruises are not diet friendly.  Of course we didn't have proper food in the house until I went shopping yesterday afternoon so my weight gain continued yesterday.  Today I am 100% back on track.  I had a gain of about 14 lbs.  I'm really hoping that I can shed those lbs quickly.  I feel huge.  I did go for a walk Saturday night, but no exercise per se yesterday.  The 25 hour drive was tough on us and we really need recovery time after that.  Laundry is caught up, but I do have a ton of things to put away.  That is the plan for today.  I also need to be at work at 5 PM.
> 
> I brought 4 disposable cameras to Walgreen's yesterday.  Somehow they managed to ruin 2 entire rolls of film   This was the underwater pictures from snorkeling in Honduras and Paradise Beach Cozumel.  I cannot begin to tell you how angry and upset we are.  I need to deal with that issue today.



 Nice to see you back from vacation.   about the picture debacle.  I agree with jenanderson, take them to an expert and hope for the best.  



Connie96 said:


> Hey there. I've been on a couple times over the weekend, but have you ever been so tired that you're just feeling very anti-social? I mean, I enjoyed checking in, but I just didn't have it in me to post anything. I'm still kinda feeling that way, but I figured I oughta at least say hello since I've got a race to report on and a book to review for you guys.
> 
> My race was... okay. I woke up at 4:30am, got myself dressed and fed and woke up DD at 4:55. I got her dressed and gave her breakfast in the car as we left at 5:00. We picked up my mom, sister and 2 nieces and we were leaving town by 5:10. Arrived at the race site at 6:00 and picked up our stuff. (Mom and I were the only ones registered, but we all participated.) After standing around for an hour, the race began at 7:00. I finished with 30:56.40. I ran the full distance and this was my slowest time this year, so I was a little disappointed. I think I'm gonna start racing with walk breaks. Although Jeff Galloway has been telling everyone for years that walk breaks can improve overall finish time, it's just so hard to try it because it seems so counter-intuitive. But, my best 5K time this year was my first race in 8 years and it was the race where I took the most walk breaks. I think I'm just gonna have to get serious about this method.
> 
> I've gotta get back to work, but I did finish reading my new fitness book and I'll be back later to give y'all a synopsis.



Sounds like it was a good race.  I think an okay race beats a stinker every time!  I can't run any other way than the Galloway way -- if I had to run and run I would just collapse at some point.  I really admire you for getting out there and running in the Texas heat and humidity, Connie.  



brinalyn530 said:


> Thanks   ! Boys are challenging thats for sure! I wouldnt hold out hope for no broken bones between the two of them, unfortunately! I anticipate a phone call from the school nurse or the daycare ladies every day  I figure the way my DS goes its a miracle hes still intact at almost 10  ! If I could convince him to wear a helmet at all times, I would feel much better. This is definitely going to be my DS. It seems like we just get through every day, we dont do a lot of fun stuff together anymore. He has sports and video games and the computer to keep him occupied instead of me - hes growing up so fast. I just want to tell him how much I love him and that hes the best thing in my life, even though he aggravates me to no end at times!



, Bree.  Sorry I didn't mean to make you cry.  Your DS sounds like a great guy!  



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  My 12 year old son has made a huge impact on my life.  He is such a fighter.  He handled the fact that he had a brain tumor way better than I would have, he is wise beyond his years, he is stong, smart and he made me see the things that are truly important in life, and makes all the other things seem miniscule.



, Deb.  It was a tough way to learn the lesson about what is important in this life.  I'm so glad he is doing well.  



jenanderson said:


> Lisa - Here are some of the "suggested" trainings:  running with a weighted pack on, running in mud, running in water, running hills, running with weights on ankle, running with weights in hands, lifting weights, heavy core workouts, swimming in clothing and so many more fun ideas!  This weekend I actually did run 2 miles in the lake since we were at our cabin.  It is so much harder to run in the water!



  Sounds horrible!  I do know that running in the lake is good for you and it is supposed to be good cross training.  It will be interesting to hear how the race goes for you!  

Glad that you had a good day, *CC!* 



tigger813 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes and I 'll tell you more about it on Wednesday. I have 2 clients scheduled so far and then get my house ready for my party!
> 
> QOTD: My appreciation goes out to Redwalker! I'll explain more next time about how fabulous she is!!!!



Glad that you are having a good time, Tracey.  Tell Redwalker that her WISH friends miss her!



mikamah said:


> That was beautiful, Taryn.  Thanks for sharing with us. I totally agree, you all here have made such a big difference in my life.
> 
> My son, Michael is such a positive and upbeat kid, and as he's getting older, he's been so encouraging to me with my running, and last year when I lost my mom, he was always there for me, trying to make me laugh.  I honestly don't know what I'd do without him.  Sure, we have our moments, but on the whole, I am so wonderfully blessed.
> 
> Gonna go snuggle with him for a bit.  Thanks for the great question, Lisa.
> 
> I'm in with the tired crowd tonight.  Hung with my sisters yest and had a few margaritas, and still recuperating a bit.  Have a great evening all.



That Micheal is a great guy and he is going to be so happy when he finds out that he is going on a surprise trip to WDW!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn and Lisa and Jen--thanks. It's been more stressful than I'd thought it would be. I thought being close to maintenance would be easy, but it's dredging up all kinds of things.



, Rose.  Just remember you've come so far, all those things that you worry could happen won't happen because you are a different person now and you have to trust yourself that you are firmly planted on the road to good health.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Bree the time between the races are plenty.  I am doing a 5 mile race 2 weeks prior to the 10K.  Will you be able to work your way running to 6 miles prior to 10-31 if the answer is yes than I would say go for it.  Either way you can walk once you have had enough running.  The time limit is 2hr and 10 minutes.  The results from last year had lots of people finishing in the 2 hour range.  (Im not sure how fast you are but if you are worried about not being able to do the length the moral is you have plenty of time if you have to walk some).  The website is marinemarathon.com and then under weekend events click MCM10K.  Im not sure where we are staying yet.  Alot of the hotels near the finish are booked up already.  Im not completely familar with the area either.  I see your from MD so if you have any suggestions I could use any advice.  It would be great to try to meet up with you there so let me know what you think.



Lindsay, glad you're okay after your run.    It's no fun to be too hot and dehydrated.  

I think a 5K in September and a 10K in October is doable.  I'm thinking about doing a 10K in Spokane on 10/10/10.  It would be a good confidence booster as I work my way up mileage wise for the Princess.  

  Thank you, Shannon, for all your hard work as weightkeeper!



flipflopmom said:


> That is for the spring challenge, right?   Not fall?  I'll worry about that later!    I just had a momentary bout of panic at being separated from my sources of inspiration.    Talk about dramatic.



Yep, single thread for the fall challenge so you don't have to worry.  

 about the meeting issues yesterday.  It's not like you won't be having any more meetings this year, right?  

BRB with the QOTD.


----------



## lisah0711

Back again with the question of the day.  I'm switching gears today and asking a Disney question because I think we all need to spend a few minutes today thinking about the happiest place on earth!  

If you were at WDW or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?

If I was a WDW right now, I would be at Epcot riding Spaceship Earth, because I never get tired of that ride, and getting ready for my ADR at Via Napoli for lunch.

If I was at DL right now, I would be grabbing a quick breakfast in my villa before heading off to DL.  Today I would start with Tomorrowland side with a little Space Mountain and then Buzz.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Connie96

flipflopmom said:


> That's still a good time.  I avg. 33-34 minutes when I run the 5K distance during the week.  I agree with the counterintuitive part of it.  I also worry that if I walk, it will be harder to start running?  Kind of a momemtum thing?  I have been too tired to post at night many days this week.  I know what you mean.  Thanks for the update, your whole family ran?  That's really cool.  Even DD?



My 5K time is probably about the same as yours during the week, but something about race day speeds me up a little. When I run during the week, I always do run/walk intervals with my Garmin to time them (run 4 mins/walk 1 min). So, I know that I don't have any trouble starting and stopping, but I just keep thinking that if I walk during a race, my overall time will suck. I'm just gonna have to do it during a race and prove it to myself one way or the other. I think if you just wanted to take walk breaks during a run without an interval timer, just pick a mailbox or a power pole or something down the block and when you get there - start running again.

The whole family mostly walked. I split from them at the starting line, so I could run. I think they mostly stayed together. My sister and nieces have just started doing training runs in the past couple weeks so the girls jogged ahead and walked when they needed a break. They said DD was running right along with them as much as she could, but wanted to ride on my sis's back during walk breaks.  And she totally got away with it too. (SUCKER!!!) Sis and DD didn't do the final lap around the park before the finish line (the last half mile), but mom and sis's girls finished. This is the first 5K that sis and her girls have done with me. Mom has done 4 5Ks this year (one of those was when I did a 10K at the same event) and DD has done 3 of the same 5Ks. Yes, she's only 3. But, she loves it. Just a couple weeks ago she told me "Momma, you go run. I wanna walk with Maw."  You got it kiddo!




lisah0711 said:


> Sounds like it was a good race.  I think an okay race beats a stinker every time!  I can't run any other way than the Galloway way -- if I had to run and run I would just collapse at some point.  I really admire you for getting out there and running in the Texas heat and humidity, Connie.



Even with the heat, I had a really great run Sunday morning. I did the 5K race on Saturday, but I still wanted to get a long run in. Still recuperating from getting up so stinking early on Sat, I stayed in bed until about 7:15 (not enough, but...) and hit the road at 8:00. I should start before sun-up to beat the heat, but I just couldn't that day. I did 4/1 intervals 14 times to cover 6.1 miles (plus about a mile's worth of warm-up and cool-down walking). It was really hot, but I guess the humidity wasn't too terrible because I did survive it. I tried to pay close attention to my form this time and I think it made a really big difference. Every time I noticed myself kinda plodding along, I'd pull up my sagging shoulders, relax my neck and hold my head up - and every time, I could feel my pace quicken just a tad and even in the heat, I felt great when I was done. I hope to have as good an experience when I do my first ever 7-mile run next weekend - starting at 6:30 instead of 8:00, I hope!



lisah0711 said:


> If you were at WDW or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?



Okay, maybe the heat did do me in. All I can think of right now is going from one air-conditioned show to the next. Let's say... OH! OH! Carousel of Progress!! Yep. That's my pick.


----------



## my3princes

If we were at WDW right now we would by on one of the Mountains.  We love roller coasters


----------



## brinalyn530

Quick check in, busy today!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Bree the time between the races are plenty.  I am doing a 5 mile race 2 weeks prior to the 10K.  Will you be able to work your way running to 6 miles prior to 10-31 if the answer is yes than I would say go for it.  Either way you can walk once you have had enough running.  The time limit is 2hr and 10 minutes.  The results from last year had lots of people finishing in the 2 hour range.  (Im not sure how fast you are but if you are worried about not being able to do the length the moral is you have plenty of time if you have to walk some).  The website is marinemarathon.com and then under weekend events click MCM10K.  Im not sure where we are staying yet.  Alot of the hotels near the finish are booked up already.  Im not completely familar with the area either.  I see your from MD so if you have any suggestions I could use any advice.  It would be great to try to meet up with you there so let me know what you think.


I am on the website now. Im thinking about it. Honestly I looked at the route map and my stomach felt a little funny  it looks so long  ! But part of me is like, just go for it  whats the worst that could happen? Anyways, give me a few days to think about it, I will definitely let you know what I decide. I think it would be awesome to try to meet up if I do decide to try it  ! Honestly, I wouldnt stay in DC, unless you want the experience of it  its expensive and hard to park, drive around, etc. I would stay outside the city and Metro in on race morning  the start is near the Smithsonian station and the end is near another station, so that would work well. Thats definitely what I will do if I decide to go for it. Our Metro is super easy and pretty inexpensive. If you want, I can try to look up some nicer places near Metro stops for you  but I havent ever actually stayed in a hotel in the area for obvious reasons, so I would only be able to give you an opinion of the area, not the hotel. Let me know.

Tuesday QOTD : If you were at WDW or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?
I would love to be eating lunch in the new restaurant in Italy! Or doing anything in Epcot really!

Im a little nervous about my run this evening  its super hot outside, like 100 degrees! But the humidity feels better right now than it did this morning, so Im hoping that part continues through my run. Ill have lots of water with me and my banana at the ready for afterwards! Wish me luck!

Talk to you guys later,

Bree


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi everyone-

I am just having one of those days....eating is good but lets just say otherwise I feel like this   and mostly just want to do this  My weight is coming back down quickly and I think whoever said that my body might be holding onto the water is right.  I feel very bloated.  I am finally recovered from my run.  I have a meeting tonight and my dh has a meeting tomorrow.  I have a shot clinic at work thursday night so it looks like my next run will be friday or saturday.  

Bree- We are looking at staying at Embassy suites at chevy chase.  Its right on top of the friendship heights red train metro station.  Is it easy enough to switch trains because the smithsonian is a blue/orange.  I have no idea how the metro works.  We still did not finalize the plans and I need to register before it sells out.  Im not sure how close it is to capacity.  Just out of curiosity how fast of a runner are you.  Just wondering if we are around the same pace to run together?  I am currenly around 11:30-12:00 per mile on a cooler day.  I am hoping to get closer to 11 by race day.


----------



## brinalyn530

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> I am just having one of those days....eating is good but lets just say otherwise I feel like this   and mostly just want to do this  My weight is coming back down quickly and I think whoever said that my body might be holding onto the water is right.  I feel very bloated.  I am finally recovered from my run.  I have a meeting tonight and my dh has a meeting tomorrow.  I have a shot clinic at work thursday night so it looks like my next run will be friday or saturday.
> 
> Bree- We are looking at staying at Embassy suites at chevy chase.  Its right on top of the friendship heights red train metro station.  Is it easy enough to switch trains because the smithsonian is a blue/orange.  I have no idea how the metro works.  We still did not finalize the plans and I need to register before it sells out.  Im not sure how close it is to capacity.  Just out of curiosity how fast of a runner are you.  Just wondering if we are around the same pace to run together?  I am currenly around 11:30-12:00 per mile on a cooler day.  I am hoping to get closer to 11 by race day.



Chevy Chase is a pretty nice area, you should have no trouble getting around there. Changing trains at Metro Center is really easy, just go downstairs and follow the sign posts - no worries. Umm, I'm not fast at all! I just started the C25K - I'm not even half way through yet! Honestly, I told my friend the other day that I'm not concerned about my time in the 5k, I'll just be happy to finish - he laughed 'cause he thought I was kidding !

Everyone's been pretty quiet today. it must just be one of those days for all of us!

Bree


----------



## JOANNEL

Hi all,

I am trying to get back on track. I too have felt down the last few days. This empty nest stuff takes some getting used to. So yesterday I ate well, went to step class and walked the beach. We saw some forestry people digging up a seaturtle nest to move, due to the oil. It was pretty interesting. Met a friend for  lunch today after a sculpt class and had a salad. So two days doing well. I am going to take one day at a time. We also saw dolphins very close to the beach at lunch!!!! Still amazes me no matter how many times I see them!!

Thanks again for all the support, you guys are great!


----------



## tigger813

We're home! I'm exhausted! Two nights of little sleep makes Tigger a grumpy cat! I swear the person in the room above us paced the floor all night long which kept waking me up! Early bed for me!

I will tell Redwalker to come back soon! She just got home from her vacation in Atlantis. I will see her on Saturday but I'm sure I'll talk to her before then!

I will try and post more tomorrow! I'm so tired that I'm just not in the mood to type right now! I have 2 clients tomorrow so it probably won't be until later in the day or between clients if I can get on the computer!


----------



## mikamah

Just a quick hello before we hit the pool.  Michael invited a few friends over my brother's house to swim, but it looks like only one might make it a little later.  I figured I'd get in the pool and play with him for a while before the thunderstorms might hit.  

I've been snacking too much this week, and think I must be pms-ing.  But on the positive side, I shouldn't be pms on vacation in 2 weeks.  Did get out for 3 miles this morning with michael on his scooter.  Figured if I start the day off right, that might rein in the eating, and I have been better today.  

Lindsay- glad you have recovered from your run.  It sounded scary.  As I'm trying to increase my distance, I've been making some routes that add a mile on at the end so if I'm having a hard time, I can come home early, which is good in the heat, but I also feel that might be too easy to cut it short if I'm just feeling lazy.  It's a bit of a head game.  Now that your run is over, a big WHOO HOO on hitting 6 miles!!  Even if it almost killed ya, you did it!!!!

Welcome back my3princes!!  Sounds like a fabulous time, and getting right back on track will definitely see that vacation weight gone soon.  Sorry about the pictures, that is so awful, but I definitely agree with others who say a professional may be able to salvage some. 

Rose- enjoy those last few nights with ds.  

Joannel-Hugs to your on your empty nest.  I'm sure it's a big adjustment.

Bree- 100 degrees  be very careful!!  I think you can do a 5k on 9/11 and a 10k 10/31.  I'm slowly increasing my distance, and in the past 6 weeks, I went from 3 to 5.5 miles as my longest.  I'm trying to add half a mile every 1-2 weeks.  I am pretty good about stretching after every run/walk, and it makes all the difference.   I usually feel pretty good.  On the c25k, I did finish the 9 weeks, by the time, but only did 2.5 miles straight running, and the next week, my body paid for it.  I've found at my weight and age, I'm better with the run/walk intervals, and seem to have settled mostly at running 5 min, and walking 2 min.  Some days I'll run longer, and some shorter.  I don't use a stopwatch, Ipod, or anything, but I actually count my breaths as I'm running, and it helps me to slow down and concentrate on my breathing, and keep track.  I tend to breath 25 breaths/min.  It might sound bizarre, but it seems to work for me.  Good luck with your run tonight.

Taryn- Glad you got some sleep tonight.  Good luck with the first day of school today!!  Hope you got your run in. 

Lisa- love the idea of a 10K on 10/10/10!!  How fun.  I was thinking I'd look for a 10k this fall too.  Maybe there'll be one here on 10/10 too.  That would be too cool.  

Connie- congrats on your race.  It sounded like so much fun, all of you doing it together.  You daughter sounds adorable, and how awesome she's already getting into it.  So cute. 

Qotd- If I was in disney right now, which I will be soon, I think we'd have freshly showered after a morning at blizzard beach, and are eating dinner at crystal palace before we head over the the contemporary for our pirates and pals fireworks cruise!!  I can't wait.  I've been trying to get chef mickey's instead of cp, but it's booked solid.  I'll keep trying. 

Michael's ready to swim.  Have a nice evening all!!


----------



## carmiedog

I need to quit my job to maintain my weight loss and keep losing.  I did great all summer. Then last week I started back to work, and there is always food around. Cheesy Panera bagels with hazelnut cream cheese. Kirkland cashew clusters. Muffins. I was bad last week and paid for it. So far this week I've withheld temptation.

edit: I went back to the office tonight, and...crap! Thought I'd grab a little snack to take to my son, and I ended up eating it. Then after I cheated, I said what the heck and completely gorged. ugh.

I'm tired of low-cal even though it's worked great for me. Next week I'm thinking of switching to atkins induction for a few weeks, then heading to maintenance until the start of next year. I need a break. That and I can't afford to keep having to buy new clothes!


----------



## carmiedog

Tuesday QOTD : If you were at WDW or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?

I've got a hankerin' to take a ride on Jungle Cruise. It's corny, but one of my all time favorites.

That or eating and relaxing upstairs at Columbia Harbour House.


QOTD Sunday 8/8: Name one thing that you can do today to create some joy in yourself? 

Put my feet up and relax after a hard day of work (what I'm doing right now)! Really, the start of the school year is too stressful to even think about "joy." And I have funerals for 3 people I know this week, plus a staff member's sister died. How about we start next week?  I can say, if I could get caught up on housework, that would help me relax and bring a little more joy, I guess.


----------



## Connie96

mikamah said:


> As I'm trying to increase my distance, I've been making some routes that add a mile on at the end so if I'm having a hard time, I can come home early, which is good in the heat, but I also feel that might be too easy to cut it short if I'm just feeling lazy.  It's a bit of a head game.



Isn't all of this just a head game??  I learned years ago that, even though the loop around my neighborhood is (from my house back around to my house) exactly 1.6 miles, making a fairly perfect 2-lap 5K route, I absolutely cannot pass by my own house during the course of my run because I simply do not have the will to keep going when I could just go on in the house. I have dissected my neighborhood so that I only see my house when I walk out the door and not again until I have completed my total distance for the workout. (mapmyrun.com is getting a workout as I begin to increase my distance...)



mikamah said:


> Connie- congrats on your race.  It sounded like so much fun, all of you doing it together.  You daughter sounds adorable, and how awesome she's already getting into it.  So cute.



Thanks! I'll admit, it was my mom's idea to let DD walk the first time because she didn't wanna push a stroller.  DD gets pretty pooped, but she really does seem to enjoy it!


----------



## jenanderson

Hello Everyone!  It has been a super busy day here but the good news is...I AM NOW A LIFETIME MEMBER AT WEIGHT WATCHERS!   Yep...I have to shout it I am so excited!    I know that I will have to keep going or I will possibly gain weight back but it is so nice not to pay any more and to know that I am at a very healthy weight.

Today I did get up and run at 6AM...it was already 77° outside so we ran a bit slow.  The humidity is the killer here right now.  I ran yesterday and today so tomorrow will be a day off.  

The rest of the day was spent cleaning for the most part.  I am having a group of girlfriends over tomorrow and my house was a mess!  Normally our group goes out to eat but I thought it would be fun to try to make something healthier here at my house for everyone to enjoy.  



cclovesdis said:


> I went 3 days without bingeing! Today, not so much, but it could have been much worse. I have to remember that. I am definitely getting better about not binging.



CC - Great job on going 3 days without binging.  It is all about the little steps and learning from each step you take.  Keep it up!  



tigger813 said:


> Just checking in from our room at the Dana Place Inn in Jackson, NH.



Sounds like you had a nice time on your vacation!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn and Lisa and Jen--thanks. It's been more stressful than I'd thought it would be. I thought being close to maintenance would be easy, but it's dredging up all kinds of things.



Rose - I think maintaining is so much harder then losing in ways.  I struggle with the feelings of each little up and each little down feeling like I am about to lose control at any point.  I know that I am not and that I am in control but I tend to have a lot of weird thoughts at this weight.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I had this great idea to get a long run in. 6.2 miles was the goal.  I didnt look at the weather channel before leaving.  I mapped out a run to go 3.1 miles out and back.  The first 3.1 went well even with a huge hill right at the end of mile 3.  Then heading back it was getting so hot and humid I felt like I was going to boil.  I had taken a small water bottle with me but already drank all the water.  I got a short burst of energy when I ran past a festival going on and this good looking police officer held up traffic for me while I ran across the street  (nobody tell my husband) Ive always had the hots for a man in uniform   anyway shortly after that into mile 4 I contemplated finding a shady spot and sitting there until someone came looking for me.  It was so hot and humid I couldnt even stand it.  Plus I didnt eat anything before I ran either. (stupid I know).  So I kept going mostly walking with a little spurt of running here and there.  I did this through mile 5.  Then I started to feel shaky.  I decided to just walk the rest of the way.  I got 2 blocks from my house and my wonderful knight and shining armour (not in uniform) pulled up next to me....it was dh on his way home from philadelphia eagles camp.



I am so glad that your knight in shining armor came to your rescue!   Sounds like a tough run and we all need to be reminded of being extra careful in this heat.  



flipflopmom said:


> But think about how a less healthy Jen would not have done all that exercise at the lake.  You have come a long way baby! You'll have it off quickly, you always do!   That mud run training sounds fabulous!    A friend of mine from H.S. just posted on FB about doing one.  He said it was a lot of fun, once it was over.  That's kinda how I feel about all my runs!  He said everyone should do it once.  I have no idea how one would actually run in a lake.
> 
> Well, yesterday was pretty wild.  I made it okay until about 11am, then I started sinking.  Did some work on the computer and left for lunch a little after noon.  I had told my principal about my night, and that I was going home to nap.  She said "Take a few hours if you need them, I need you perky for back to school night."



Taryn  - I ran in the lake in running clothes and really old tennis shoes.  As for the depth, I tried to stay with the water up to my knees.  It is incredibly harder to run in the water then it is on land...especially when your shoes are soggy and heavy.    I am hoping that your friend is right and that I will think the Mud Run is fun...when it is done!  

  I hope you are getting the rest you need.  The start of the school year is SO tiring and takes so much out of the teachers.  Good luck with it all!  



cclovesdis said:


> I did a 62 minute workout this morning using the Wii Fit+!!!!!!!!!!







Rose&Mike said:


> Do you have some gatorade at home. We keep it just for after runs in this heat. I've been reading up on hyponatremia.  We freeze gator ade and water for our runs in the heat. They melt really fast. Be really careful.



I LOVE this idea Rose!  I would have never thought of it but I am going to freeze my gatorade for my long run this weekend and water for all my other runs!  



brinalyn530 said:


> Im a little nervous about my run this evening  its super hot outside, like 100 degrees! But the humidity feels better right now than it did this morning, so Im hoping that part continues through my run. Ill have lots of water with me and my banana at the ready for afterwards! Wish me luck!



Good Luck with your run Bree!  I just want to tell you to listen to your body with this heat, take your water and run a route where you can refill the water if needed.  Please be careful in this heat!  

*Lisa - *I have been very negligent in answering the QOTD lately but you have had GREAT questions so I am going to write a book tonight and answer them!  

*Tuesday QOTD : If you were at WDW or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?*I would be drinking sangria by the pool at the Poly and soaking up all the Disney magic!  

*8/9 QOTD: So take a few minutes today to tell someone who has made a difference in your life how much you appreciate them and tell us who it is and why they make a difference to you.*
Everyone here - THANK YOU!  I would not have made it this far without all of you listening to me, giving me ideas, supporting me when times are hard, making me laugh and so much more!
My DH - I am always crazy and going a million miles a minute with tons of ideas of things I want to try out and he puts up with it all.  I am stubborn beyond belief, show my emotions to easily and have a million flaw but he still loves me.
Jude - I appreciate everything about you!    Before we even really knew each other, you were the caring and giving.  You went out of your way for me in so many ways and when we did finally meet at WDW...I knew we would stay in touch.  You still continue to make me feel better then I really am and you are an incredible person.  I feel so fortunate to have met you and be able to call you my friend.  

*8/8 QOTD Sunday 8/8: Name one thing that you can do today to create some joy in yourself?* Work on my surprise video to the family.  We are having a party on Sunday to celebrate being at the 1 year countdown point to our Disney Cruise!  I am making a DVD with music and pictures from our last DCL trip!

*8/7 QOTD What exercise excuse do you use most?*I am too busy or too tired.  

Alright...I could keep going back because there have been many great questions lately.  I am going to make a real effort to take the time to answer the QOTDs instead of just posting.  I really appreciate the thought it takes from the coaches to be able to post these every day.  

Night Everyone!
Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congrats Jen!!!!!



Connie96 said:


> My 5K time is probably about the same as yours during the week, but something about race day speeds me up a little. When I run during the week, I always do run/walk intervals with my Garmin to time them (run 4 mins/walk 1 min). So, I know that I don't have any trouble starting and stopping, but I just keep thinking that if I walk during a race, my overall time will suck. I'm just gonna have to do it during a race and prove it to myself one way or the other. I think if you just wanted to take walk breaks during a run without an interval timer, just pick a mailbox or a power pole or something down the block and when you get there - start running again.
> 
> The whole family mostly walked. I split from them at the starting line, so I could run. I think they mostly stayed together. My sister and nieces have just started doing training runs in the past couple weeks so the girls jogged ahead and walked when they needed a break. They said DD was running right along with them as much as she could, but wanted to ride on my sis's back during walk breaks.  And she totally got away with it too. (SUCKER!!!) Sis and DD didn't do the final lap around the park before the finish line (the last half mile), but mom and sis's girls finished. This is the first 5K that sis and her girls have done with me. Mom has done 4 5Ks this year (one of those was when I did a 10K at the same event) and DD has done 3 of the same 5Ks. Yes, she's only 3. But, she loves it. Just a couple weeks ago she told me "Momma, you go run. I wanna walk with Maw."  You got it kiddo!


Your 5k with your family sounds like fun, and you're Mom sounds like a wonderful grandmother. Good luck with the 7 mile run! Why did you pick 4:1 intervals? We have been looking at the Galloway plans and I think for our pace it's suggesting shorter intervals, but I'm not sure I want to walk that often. I think the interval is 2:1. 



JOANNEL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to get back on track. I too have felt down the last few days. This empty nest stuff takes some getting used to. So yesterday I ate well, went to step class and walked the beach. We saw some forestry people digging up a seaturtle nest to move, due to the oil. It was pretty interesting. Met a friend for  lunch today after a sculpt class and had a salad. So two days doing well. I am going to take one day at a time. We also saw dolphins very close to the beach at lunch!!!! Still amazes me no matter how many times I see them!!
> 
> Thanks again for all the support, you guys are great!




Tracey--hope you catch up on your sleep!



mikamah said:


> Rose- enjoy those last few nights with ds.


Thanks Kathy. I'm starting to get a little weepy again. He's really excited about going back, so I'm really happy for him!

Lisa--We have a reservation at Via Napoli for the day after the W&D 1/2. I'm really looking forward to it!

QOTD--hanging out at the Boardwalk, maybe heading to ESPN to watch some baseball!

I ran on the treadmill today, it was just too hot to go outside. Looking forward to my day off tomorrow. Hope everyone has a nice evening!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Today again could have been much worse eating wise. It was great exercise wise. In addition to my morning workout, I also swam for 30+ minutes a little while ago. I am hoping my eating is more under control tomorrow. I am struggling to find a carb/protein/calorie (point) balance. It is helping to think of each day as a step in the right direction even if it is learning what doesn't work.

Now, to catch up a bit.

my3princes: Sorry to hear about your film. I agree-JenA had a great suggestion. Sounds like you had a great trip! Also, it sounds like you have an awesome son! 

Connie: Great job on the race! I love how you make it a family affair. You are teaching your DD such wonderful healthy habits for life!

Bree and Lindsay-It would be awesome if you two could race together!

JenA: That mud run...oh my goodness. Good luck!

Tracey: Glad you enjoyed Storyland! You are bringing back so many great memories for me. 

Kathy: You too have a great son!  Hope you had a great time swimming this evening!

Shannon: Thanks for all you do for these challenges, especially at such a busy time in your life! 

Rose: Stay cool and enjoy your time with your son! 

Thanks Lisah! I really am doing so much better.

QOTD: Well, my sister and I are the commando types. We would be where there are EMH for the evening. So,

AK: Watching Festival of the Lion King
MK: Somewhere in Fantasyland (we love "it's a small world")
DHS: Toy Story Midway Mania for sure
Epcot: probably Spaceship Earth or eating dessert in World Showcase

I love Disney questions!

Bree-Good luck with your run tonight! Please, please stay cool and drink lots of water!

Lindsay-

Joanne-Good to hear from you! Keep up the great work!

carmiedog-I love the Jungle Cruise too!

JenA-Thanks! and  to you on making Lifetime! That is a huge accomplishment. Ok, I have to ask: Have you thought about becoming a WW Leader? I think you'd make an excellent one myself! 




Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I'd be enjoying a casual stroll around World Showcase having a few drinks! I can't wait to go in 3 1/2 months! 

DH and DD1 are playing Lego HP! I'll play as soon as she goes to bed. Had to send DD2 to bed early as she threw the PS remote! I don't know what it is with her and throwing things lately!

Need to make a list for DH and the girls to do while I'm at work tomorrow. I may come home between clients. It's only 5 minutes away so that's not a problem. I think we have almost everything for my party. Need to pick up some beer and maybe a few more decorations for my party either tomorrow night or Thursday. I don't have any clients Thursday that I know of so I won't go into work unless I get somebody! I think I have about 20 adults and 18 kids coming. Probably have movies for the kids or they can play games. Weather is supposed to be 81 and mostly sunny! Hope it stays that way. I've made a tentative list of food to order from my favorite Chinese place. 

I'm really excited to try a new restaurant the next town over on Friday for my b'day lunch! British Beer Company here I come! I am so excited that it will be open! It actually opens on Thursday. Then we have a new Italian place opening around the corner from us in about 2 weeks. 

DH and I had some mint Irish Creme tonight. We had Twisted Cheetos for supper! I know, really bad but I just didn't want to cook. I had to run out and get some fresh milk and DD1 requested that so I bought some and the 4 of us ate the whole bag! I hope to get in a workout besides giving 2 massages tomorrow. If not, I will definitely get back on track on Sunday!

Good night all!


----------



## Octoberbride03

I think i fell behind.  Not my fault though.  Also missed a weigh in, also not my fault.  Dealing with viruses on the computer right now, and Dh has it cleaned to the point where its at least getting Firefox to open up and get me on the DIS.  We had notices last week from webroot and I was constantly trying to keep them quarantined, but apparently that didn't work.   

I can DIS if I don't mind pop-ups  and after not being able to use it at all the past couple of days I don't mind.  DH says I won't damage anything, so why not right

Hopefully I'll be able to catch up with at least the QOTDs and COW which I also missed reporting in for.  Oh boy.  Gotta get back on track.  

As for working out and being a good girl otherwise, that's out the window this week.  Aunt Flo arrived in a VERY nasty mood yesterday   Worst visit I've had in months. When she leaves I will get back on track with everything.  Just hope she doesn't leave much of a parting gift.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi guys just a quick fly by.  I need to get clothes together for work tomorrow so I have only a few minutes.  Just wanted to share my exciting evening with you all.  I think I mentioned how my husband and I are huge EAGLES football fans and that they have their training camp in our area right?

Well tonight I had dinner with the dr I work for.  She treated me to a "fancier" dinner at Pacifico a resturant a minute from our office in a wealthier area.  As I am getting ready to order the waitress asks if we like football.  Im like yeah why?  She said do you know any eagles? Im like yeah.  She says well a bunch of them are at the bar.  I was like no way.  I cant believe it. OMG my husband would die.  I dont think she was really expecting my reaction.  I got up and acted like I had to go to the bathroom.  I walked past the bar and there they were.  All starting players.  I will spare the names since most of you probably dont follow the game but just so you know how cool this was I will say that the starting quarterback Kevin Kolb was there.  I called my husband and he wanted me to get their autographs but I figured with it being an upscale resturaunt it wouldnt be classy.  So I just walked by.  Then after 1/2 hour of so as Im eating my chicken tortilla soup they all came walking over and sat at the table directly next to us. About 3-4 steps away.  I almost died.  I secretly took a pic from my cell phone but it was really blurry and if you didnt believe me that it was really them it just looks like ordinary guys having dinner.  We finished up just as they were and I actually walked out directly behind the quarterback.  I so wanted to say "hey kevin, have a great season" but my voice just wouldnt go.  My dh was so mad that I chickened out.   Anyway it was a fun night and cool to say we sat right there and dined together even if they paid no attention to me. 

I will get caught up tomorrow.  Have a great evening.


----------



## donac

Good evening This is the first me time I have had all day.  I have been going since 6 this morning.   Went to class all day, came home for 2 minutes so I could change my shirt and dh got me some grapes and then off to a dinner meeting.  I got home about 9:45.  I still have 2 people to call but they will have to wait until tomorrow.  

Class was pretty good yesterday but was awful today.  I have a lesson plan to write for Thursday.  The template was supposed to be up on a website tonight and it is not.  I wanted to get some of that done tonight but I guess not.  

Thanks for the pd for ds.  He said the interview went well.  I really hope things work out for him.  I don't know when he will hear.

I need some sleep so I will go now. 

Sorry I haven't been around this week.  My computer is on my desk at work but I am too much of a "Try to be a good" student to pull you guys up much.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## Connie96

Rose&Mike said:


> Your 5k with your family sounds like fun, and you're Mom sounds like a wonderful grandmother. Good luck with the 7 mile run! Why did you pick 4:1 intervals? We have been looking at the Galloway plans and I think for our pace it's suggesting shorter intervals, but I'm not sure I want to walk that often. I think the interval is 2:1.



Why 4:1? I have been using a running plan that has taken me from not running back in February to running a 5K in April, a 10K in July and a planned half-marathon this November (with a few more races in between).  4:1 is just the interval this particular plan prescribes at this level. No special reason that I know of. If you want to see more of the plan I've been running, I'll be happy to email you my spreadsheet; just PM me your email address if you're interested. (Offer is good for anyone - just PM me.)



cclovesdis said:


> Connie: Great job on the race! I love how you make it a family affair. You are teaching your DD such wonderful healthy habits for life!



Well, I guess it all started about 15 years ago. My company sponsors the annual American Heart Association Heart Walk, so I started participating - it just seemed like inviting the family was the thing to do. And, after DD was born, it was a fun way to let my coworkers oooh and aaah over her.  It's also nice to have someone to drive with to races and someone to cheer for you - even if you don't see them until you're ready to get back in the car. 

Yall have a great night!


----------



## Dahly

jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  It has been a super busy day here but the good news is...I AM NOW A LIFETIME MEMBER AT WEIGHT WATCHERS!   Yep...I have to shout it I am so excited!    I know that I will have to keep going or I will possibly gain weight back but it is so nice not to pay any more and to know that I am at a very healthy weight.
> 
> *8/8 QOTD Sunday 8/8: Name one thing that you can do today to create some joy in yourself?* Work on my surprise video to the family.  We are having a party on Sunday to celebrate being at the 1 year countdown point to our Disney Cruise!  I am making a DVD with music and pictures from our last DCL trip!
> 
> 
> Night Everyone!
> Jen



Jen - congrats on your lifetime. That is great news! I just joined WW online htis week, have been using spark, but it just didn't seem to be working for me...i have high hopes for WW, as I know lots of people have had great success. 

We are also counting down to 8/16/11...we are on the four day prior to the five day, so one year from tomorrow we will be driving to Florida to meet my family who are going on the 4 day with us. Can't wait. I am looking forward to meeting you and your family! 

Tuesday QOTD : If you were at WDW or Disneyland right now what would you be doing? I have a fondness for space mountain..my first ride was when I was about eight years old, and it was my first "thrill ride" so I always try to ride it multiple times. 

8/9 QOTD: So take a few minutes today to tell someone who has made a difference in your life how much you appreciate them and tell us who it is and why they make a difference to you.
First - you guys! If I had not found this challenge, I would be sitting here still thinking about how next Monday I would start eating better and exercising. Thanks to this group, I am down 12 pounds, and feel like I have made some friends along the way. 
Second - my DS12 - he is such a sweet and loving kid..during the day he will come into my office for a "hug break"...i am really hoping that lasts for a long time..although he has his typical tween moments, he puts a smile on my face and a laugh in my heart like no one else can. 


I ate a hershey's kiss today...just one, first chocolate I have had in weeks, and it was oh so good, just need that small taste, and then I was good to go. 

have a great evening (what's left of it) and a happy Wednesday. 

Dahly


----------



## sahbushka

Hi all, just wanted to check in and let you know that I am back on track.  I ran my first 5k this past weekend with a friend and we were able to jog the whole thing...didn't walk one single step!  I probably could have gone a bit faster but my friend had never run a full 5k even in practice so she was a bit nervous and hadn't done quite the training that I had...either way I have pictures and the t-shirt and as soon as my husband uploads the pictures I will post them!

Also, my weigh ins with WW are on tuesdays so I just got back from my second week in a row loss!  Also, I finally seem to be making progress this summer and am at an all time low this go round PLUS...I am....OVERWEIGHT!!!!! Yup, you read that right folks, I am no longer obese!  Woo Hoo!

Hope everyone is well!

SarahMay


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
 (congrats 50sjayne & Corrinak!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------45!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 4
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 3
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 8
Excused------------------------- 2
weigh ins----------------------- 28
gains---------------------------- 7
maintains------------------------ 5
losses-------------------------- 16
new or returning members -------- 0


*Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 10!*
This weeks group loss = 6.4 pounds!  
Average percentage of weight lost 0.42 % 
Total group weight loss so far 390.2 pounds!  
We are getting closer to 400lbs 
    AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 78 weighins for our start weigh-in on May 28th)
(28+2+2)/ 78 = 41%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 10? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST  *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 10 Superstars!!* 
#10- 0.49% - brinalyn530    (2 weeks in a row, same % loss, both at #10 in the list!)
#9- 0.60% - Connie96
#8- 0.69% -Zoesmama03 
#7- 0.70% -cclovesdis  
#6- 0.75% - disneymom2one 
#5- 0.88% - DisneyTaylors 
#4- 1.24% - LuvBaloo 
#3- 1.46% - Rose&Mike 
#2- 1.86% - flipflopmom 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 10 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 2.08% - A.Mickey 

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * A.Mickey *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 10 out of 13 weeks, so the challenge is 77% complete. 

aamomma	29
bouldertcr	20
brinalyn530	31
carmiedog	74
Connie96	88
Dahly	67
disneymom2one	109
flipflopmom	100
jbm02	10
jenanderson	42
JOANNEL	90
keenercam	35
lisah0711	-4
lovedvc	-10
LuvBaloo	14
mommyof2Pirates	68
nunzia	13
OctoberBride03	25
pinkle	41.67
redwalker	14
Rose&Mike	87
sahbushka	13
tigger813	-33
tiki23	67
Tinker'n'Fun	3
Worfiedoodles	34
Zoesmama03	60


_ 
I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves.  Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself.  And that is the biggest inspiration of all!
   BY Octoberbride03  
_


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> I did a 62 minute workout this morning using the Wii Fit+


Work it girl!!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I've been reading up on hyponatremia.
> We only have three more nights with DS at home, so I'm wanting to spend as much time with him as possible. We'll see him this fall, but he won't be back here until Thanksgiving.


Glad you are getting time with DS!  What is hypoantremia?  Sounds like something I want to avoid.    Do you just hold your gatorade when you run?



lisah0711 said:


> I always look forward to starting my day with you guys!  It's not like you won't be having any more meetings this year, right?


Me, too, Lisa!  It's a great way to start the day!  Oh, there will be plenty more meetings.  I just hate feeling like a slacker!



lisah0711 said:


> If you were at WDW or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?


I would be on my balcony at BLT, watching the castle change colors, disney music from my ipod, coffee in hand from a WDW mug.....  AHHHH....



Connie96 said:


> My 5K time is probably about the same as yours during the week, but something about race day speeds me up a little.  Just a couple weeks ago she told me "Momma, you go run. I wanna walk with Maw."  You got it kiddo!Every time I noticed myself kinda plodding along, I'd pull up my sagging shoulders, relax my neck and hold my head up - and every time, I could feel my pace quicken just a tad and even in the heat, I felt great when I was done.



That's so cool!  Especially since you got her up at 5am!!  I try to shake out my shoulders when I am plodding, too.  But my head is another story. I tend to look down, holding my head up high just seems like too much effort!  Great job in that Texas heat!  I did my first 7 mile last week, hoping I can pop it up to 8 this Saturday.  I've found that on my long runs, I have to have a lot to think about.  If I think about my running, it feels harder and longer.  If I can plan things, made to do list, compose letters, whatever, the time goes by quicker.  It's amazing how much is mental!



brinalyn530 said:


> But part of me is like, just go for it  whats the worst that could happen? Anyways, give me a few days to think about it, I will definitely let you know what I decide. Im a little nervous about my run this evening  its super hot outside, like 100 degrees! Ill have lots of water with me and my banana at the ready for afterwards! Wish me luck!


Go for it!  You'll have a goal in mind!  This heat is super scary, hope you made it okay!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am just having one of those days....eating is good but lets just say otherwise I feel like this   and mostly just want to do this


Know the feeling girl, know the feeling! 



JOANNEL said:


> We saw some forestry people digging up a seaturtle nest to move, due to the oil. It was pretty interesting. Met a friend for  lunch today after a sculpt class and had a salad. So two days doing well. I am going to take one day at a time. We also saw dolphins very close to the beach at lunch!!!! Still amazes me no matter how many times I see them!!


Can I come live with you for a while???  That  just sounds soo wonderful.  A constant vacation!  I used to really want to move to a beach somewhere, I love the ocean.  And the oil stuff, SCARY!!!



tigger813 said:


> We're home! I'm exhausted! Two nights of little sleep makes Tigger a grumpy cat! I swear the person in the room above us paced the floor all night long which kept waking me up!


UGH!  So sorry about the sleep!  Hopefully you're back to bouncing soon!



mikamah said:


> I've been snacking too much this week, and think I must be pms-ing.  But on the positive side, I shouldn't be pms on vacation in 2 weeks.   I am pretty good about stretching after every run/walk, and it makes all the difference.


The snacking got to me yesterday, too.  Don't know what was up with that.  I have GOT to start stretching after my runs.  Do you have a plan you follow?  Your answer to yesterday's QOTD actually made my heart race with excitement!  I can't wait to hear all about it, and how Michael reacts!  



carmiedog said:


> Then last week I started back to work, and there is always food around. Cheesy Panera bagels with hazelnut cream cheese. Kirkland cashew clusters. I'm tired of low-cal even though it's worked great for me. Next week I'm thinking of switching to atkins induction for a few weeks, then heading to maintenance until the start of next year. I need a break. That and I can't afford to keep having to buy new clothes!



What is it with schools and wanting to "reward" us by eating?  On our first day back faculty meeting, they had sausage biscuits, a fruit plate, and a cake?  Then yesterday, our principal said she had wanted to reward us with ice cream sundaes????  Hoping you can avoid temptation!  I know what you mean by tired of low-cal.  I need to find some really good recipes.  I've been eating basically the same stuff for almost 7 months, and I need something different.  I've been craving FLAVOR, so I've been picking at a spicy snack mix of nuts.



carmiedog said:


> Put my feet up and relax after a hard day of work (what I'm doing right now)! Really, the start of the school year is too stressful to even think about "joy." And I have funerals for 3 people I know this week, plus a staff member's sister died. How about we start next week?  I can say, if I could get caught up on housework, that would help me relax and bring a little more joy, I guess.


  And I'm glad I'm not the only one that a clean house brings joy to!




jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  It has been a super busy day here but the good news is...I AM NOW A LIFETIME MEMBER AT WEIGHT WATCHERS!   Normally our group goes out to eat but I thought it would be fun to try to make something healthier here at my house for everyone to enjoy.  I know that I am not and that I am in control but I tend to have a lot of weird thoughts at this weight.     It is incredibly harder to run in the water then it is on land...especially when your shoes are soggy and heavy. I would be drinking sangria by the pool at the Poly and soaking up all the Disney magic!  We are having a party on Sunday to celebrate being at the 1 year countdown point to our Disney Cruise!  I am making a DVD with music and pictures from our last DCL trip!


First - CONGRATS!  What a major accomplishment!  I still can't imagine running in the lake.  You are so strong!  YAY for healthy girls day lunches!  Love the idea of a sangria by the Poly pool!  AND I can't wait to hear about your 1 year party.  That DVD sounds soooo fun!!! Finally, weird thoughts abound on this end of the computer, too!



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks Kathy. I'm starting to get a little weepy again. He's really excited about going back, so I'm really happy for him!I ran on the treadmill today, it was just too hot to go outside. Looking forward to my day off tomorrow. Hope everyone has a nice evening!



Glad you kept it inside!   for the weepiness, and enjoy your day off!  Hope you can spend some time with DS!



cclovesdis said:


> Today again could have been much worse eating wise. It was great exercise wise. In addition to my morning workout, I also swam for 30+ minutes a little while ago. I am hoping my eating is more under control tomorrow. I am struggling to find a carb/protein/calorie (point) balance. It is helping to think of each day as a step in the right direction even if it is learning what doesn't work.


That's exactly right. It truly is amazing at how scientific it all is, and finding our body's balance of what it needs.  I could spend DAYS researching it all....
And great job on the workouts today!



tigger813 said:


> Need to make a list for DH and the girls to do while I'm at work tomorrow. I may come home between clients. It's only 5 minutes away so that's not a problem. I think we have almost everything for my party. Need to pick up some beer and maybe a few more decorations for my party either tomorrow night or Thursday. I don't have any clients Thursday that I know of so I won't go into work unless I get somebody! I think I have about 20 adults and 18 kids coming.


Sounds like wonderful celebrations all around!!!  Enjoy!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> Dealing with viruses on the computer right now, and Dh has it cleaned to the point where its at least getting Firefox to open up and get me on the DIS.  We had notices last week from webroot and I was constantly trying to keep them quarantined, but apparently that didn't work.   As for working out and being a good girl otherwise, that's out the window this week.  Aunt Flo arrived in a VERY nasty mood yesterday   Worst visit I've had in months.


 to you.  I've found that ibuprofen, lots of water, and believe it or not a bit of exercise really help. Even if it's a short, slow stroll, even when I REALLY don't feel like it, can really, really help!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I got up and acted like I had to go to the bathroom.  I walked past the bar and there they were.  All starting players.  I will spare the names since most of you probably dont follow the game but just so you know how cool this was I will say that the starting quarterback Kevin Kolb was there.  Then after 1/2 hour of so as Im eating my chicken tortilla soup they all came walking over and sat at the table directly next to us. About 3-4 steps away.


So very cool!  Guess that helped those crazy feelings from yesterday!  I don't know how I would have reacted either.  Dining with football celebs, moving up in the world.... 



donac said:


> Good evening This is the first me time I have had all day.  I have been going since 6 this morning.   Went to class all day, came home for 2 minutes so I could change my shirt and dh got me some grapes and then off to a dinner meeting.


Sounds like a crazy day!  Your class should be over soon, right?  Hang in there!



Dahly said:


> Jen - congrats on your lifetime. That is great news! I just joined WW online htis week, have been using spark, but it just didn't seem to be working for me...i have high hopes for WW, as I know lots of people have had great success. First - you guys! If I had not found this challenge, I would be sitting here still thinking about how next Monday I would start eating better and exercising. Thanks to this group, I am down 12 pounds, and feel like I have made some friends along the way.



You have done GREAT this challenge!  Good luck with WW, and ITA about this group.  It's amazing!



sahbushka said:


> Hi all, just wanted to check in and let you know that I am back on track.  I ran my first 5k this past weekend with a friend and we were able to jog the whole thing...didn't walk one single step!   Also, I finally seem to be making progress this summer and am at an all time low this go round PLUS...I am....OVERWEIGHT!!!!!



Awesome on both accounts!!!!



LuvBaloo said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> losses-------------------------- 16
> Total group weight loss so far 390.2 pounds!
> #10- 0.49% - brinalyn530    (2 weeks in a row, same % loss, both at #10 in the list!)
> #9- 0.60% - Connie96
> #8- 0.69% -Zoesmama03
> #7- 0.70% -cclovesdis
> #6- 0.75% - disneymom2one
> #5- 0.88% - DisneyTaylors
> #4- 1.24% - LuvBaloo
> #3- 1.46% - Rose&Mike
> #2- 1.86% - flipflopmom
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.08% - A.Mickey



Check out this list!  I quoted it just to see it again.  16 losses.  Almost 400 pounds gone in a less than 3 months.  Connie and Bree - 3 weeks in a row?  Killing it girls!  A. Mickey - CONGRATS!!!!  Zoesmama, disneymom2one, DisneyTaylors - ROCKING!  CC, Rose - Look at that!  And there's little ole' me.    Great job everyone!!!!!

Run yesterday was killer.  Decided to try for a 5K PR time.  Started out too hard, couldn't maintain it.  I am still trying for this tempo run stuff.  :confused
But I got it in, anyway.  Wondering how I am going to get in tomorrow's run.  It would have to be at 5 to get it in, not sure if I can get up at 4 - I need coffee and time to wake up before I run!  I could possibly do it tomorrow night, if the heat holds up!

Well, today is the kiddos first day.  Which translates to a hard time falling asleep for me, crazy dreams, and waking up with a tummyache.  Happens every year!  I have high hopes for this day!  Sophie spent the night with Nana and Papa so I don't have the extra 40 minutes of driving time this am.  Brad's off Friday, so she can stay here.  I'm still stressing over how I'm going to do it all (gym all three nights, driving Sophie 3 mornings) until he gets back on 1st shift, but I can't worry about that today!

I ate all day yesterday, but never had a meal?  I need to make sure I am eating meals, not just snacking all day.  Packing lunch will help.  Going to make AK blueberry muffins, her fav, for first day back breakfast!  

Goals for today - feed them, make sure no one passes out from the heat on the playground, no crying, and get them on the right bus home.  

Have a great day - SEND PPD MY WAY!
Taryn!


----------



## pinkle

CONGRATS TO ALL THE LOSERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is my first challenge and it looks like everyone is doing so well, how encouraging is that!!!
QOTD......HmmmmmThis time of the morning at Disney I would say I would be doing the Mugrun because my husband is not nearly as anxious as I to get my first cup of caffeine goodness (although Disney coffee....not so good)  I really love walking down Main Street USA first thing when it opens and marvel, yet again of how magical it all is!!!!!!  I LOVE WDW!!!
QUESTION FOR EVERYONE..a couple of years ago i tore the meniscus in my knee, had surgery, after surgery my knee would no longer bend (I grow enormous amounts of scar tissue in a hurry). I had a second surgery to rip the scar tissue so my knee could bend.  I now run with a knee brace (faithfully) but lately my knee absolutely aches when I'm sleeping.  It's pretty good all day but after about an hour in bed it really hurts.  I quite often need to get upp and take some advil (i rarely take meds) and put some muscle cream on, this does take off the edge.  Does anyone else get this?????  It seems so weird because when I run it's pretty good???


----------



## mikamah

Connie96 said:


> Isn't all of this just a head game??  I learned years ago that, even though the loop around my neighborhood is (from my house back around to my house) exactly 1.6 miles, making a fairly perfect 2-lap 5K route, I absolutely cannot pass by my own house during the course of my run because I simply do not have the will to keep going when I could just go on in the house. I have dissected my neighborhood so that I only see my house when I walk out the door and not again until I have completed my total distance for the workout. (mapmyrun.com is getting a workout as I begin to increase my distance...)


Yup, it's all a head game, and we just have to figure out how to win it.   So funny, you do that.  I don't know that I would be able to do a route past my house either.  I am loving Mapmyrun.  I just looked up some routes for my trips to maine in a couple weeks, and will do it again at work so I can print them out. It they're printed, I will do them. 





jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  It has been a super busy day here but the good news is...I AM NOW A LIFETIME MEMBER AT WEIGHT WATCHERS!  Yep...I have to shout it I am so excited!    I know that I will have to keep going or I will possibly gain weight back but it is so nice not to pay any more and to know that I am at a very healthy weight.


Whoo hoo!!!!  Congratulations Jen!!! You must be soooo excited!  I am so happy for you.  



cclovesdis said:


> Today again could have been much worse eating wise. It was great exercise wise. In addition to my morning workout, I also swam for 30+ minutes a little while ago. I am hoping my eating is more under control tomorrow. I am struggling to find a carb/protein/calorie (point) balance. It is helping to think of each day as a step in the right direction even if it is learning what doesn't work.
> 
> AK: Watching Festival of the Lion King


CC-love the positivity in your post.  Not all days will be perfect, but even on the day's we're not, we need to celebrate what we have done right.  I can't wait to see festival of the Lion king on our trip. It's the one thing we never seem to get to, but this year, it's high on the list. 



Octoberbride03 said:


> I think i fell behind.  Not my fault though.  Also missed a weigh in, also not my fault.  Dealing with viruses on the computer right now, and Dh has it cleaned to the point where its at least getting Firefox to open up and get me on the DIS.  We had notices last week from webroot and I was constantly trying to keep them quarantined, but apparently that didn't work.
> 
> IAs for working out and being a good girl otherwise, that's out the window this week.  Aunt Flo arrived in a VERY nasty mood yesterday   Worst visit I've had in months. When she leaves I will get back on track with everything.  Just hope she doesn't leave much of a parting gift.


  I hate computer viruses, and I'm not very fond of aunt flo, and I know they do not go well together.  Hope things get straightened out soon.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well tonight I had dinner with the dr I work for.  She treated me to a "fancier" dinner at Pacifico a resturant a minute from our office in a wealthier area.  As I am getting ready to order the waitress asks if we like football.  Im like yeah why?  She said do you know any eagles? Im like yeah.  She says well a bunch of them are at the bar.  I was like no way.  I cant believe it. OMG my husband would die.  I dont think she was really expecting my reaction.  I got up and acted like I had to go to the bathroom.  I walked past the bar and there they were.  All starting players.  I will spare the names since most of you probably dont follow the game but just so you know how cool this was I will say that the starting quarterback Kevin Kolb was there.  I called my husband and he wanted me to get their autographs but I figured with it being an upscale resturaunt it wouldnt be classy.  So I just walked by.  Then after 1/2 hour of so as Im eating my chicken tortilla soup they all came walking over and sat at the table directly next to us. About 3-4 steps away.  I almost died.  I secretly took a pic from my cell phone but it was really blurry and if you didnt believe me that it was really them it just looks like ordinary guys having dinner.  We finished up just as they were and I actually walked out directly behind the quarterback.  I so wanted to say "hey kevin, have a great season" but my voice just wouldnt go.  My dh was so mad that I chickened out.   Anyway it was a fun night and cool to say we sat right there and dined together even if they paid no attention to me.


How awesome for you to see them, and to know who they were.  I"m the opposite and probably would not know any of them, though I would know our patriots quarterback now, but that's about it.   Years ago when I was a new nurse, a patient introduced me to two of the Patriots- Steve Grogan, who was the quarterback, and someone else, but I didn't show any recognition.  I had heard the name, but wasn't sure who he was.  My dad never stopped teasing me about meeting steve grogan and not knowing who he was.  I'm definitely not the sports fan the rest of my family is, but I'm getting there. 


Dahly said:


> Second - my DS12 - he is such a sweet and loving kid..during the day he will come into my office for a "hug break"...i am really hoping that lasts for a long time..although he has his typical tween moments, he puts a smile on my face and a laugh in my heart like no one else can.
> 
> 
> I ate a hershey's kiss today...just one, first chocolate I have had in weeks, and it was oh so good, just need that small taste, and then I was good to go.
> 
> have a great evening (what's left of it) and a happy Wednesday.
> 
> Dahly


You son sounds so sweet.  Maybe he will never out grow those hug breaks.  Way to go on the one hershey's kiss.  NOt an easy thing to do, but you did it!!



sahbushka said:


> Hi all, just wanted to check in and let you know that I am back on track.  I ran my first 5k this past weekend with a friend and we were able to jog the whole thing...didn't walk one single step!  I probably could have gone a bit faster but my friend had never run a full 5k even in practice so she was a bit nervous and hadn't done quite the training that I had...either way I have pictures and the t-shirt and as soon as my husband uploads the pictures I will post them!
> 
> Also, my weigh ins with WW are on tuesdays so I just got back from my second week in a row loss!  Also, I finally seem to be making progress this summer and am at an all time low this go round PLUS...I am....OVERWEIGHT!!!!! Yup, you read that right folks, I am no longer obese!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> SarahMay


Whoo hoo!!  congrats on being overweight!!!  I'm so looking forward to that day too, and am so happy for you.  Congrats on your first 5k!!!



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 10 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.49% - brinalyn530    (2 weeks in a row, same % loss, both at #10 in the list!)
> #9- 0.60% - Connie96
> #8- 0.69% -Zoesmama03
> #7- 0.70% -cclovesdis
> #6- 0.75% - disneymom2one
> #5- 0.88% - DisneyTaylors
> #4- 1.24% - LuvBaloo
> #3- 1.46% - Rose&Mike
> #2- 1.86% - flipflopmom
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.08% - A.Mickey


 Whoo hoo!!!  Weigh to go, top ten losers!!  and A.Mickey, our biggest loser!!!!



flipflopmom said:


> The snacking got to me yesterday, too.  Don't know what was up with that.  I have GOT to start stretching after my runs.  Do you have a plan you follow?  Your answer to yesterday's QOTD actually made my heart race with excitement!  I can't wait to hear all about it, and how Michael reacts!


 I do the same thing most days, but it's just stretches I used to do when I biked a lot.  I'll explain them, and they might have names, but I don't know them. 1. On flat ground, one knee bent in front and stretch the other leg out behind.  2.The on the stairs put one let on the 2nd or 3rd stair, and stretch top forward to stretch the back of thigh. 3. Stand with heel one heel hanging over  a step and stretch the calf or put top of foot against the post and stretch it that ways.  4. Bend knee and pull foot up behind with hand, stretching front of thigh. (which when I started I could not do at all) 5. Squat with knees spread apart and push elbows into legs to stretch inner thigh. 6. Then toe touches with legs straight to stretch lower back and legs.  And I can actually touch my toes now too.  It's pretty quick, usually 5 minutes or so doing them all on both sides, obviously, and I think it makes all the difference.  After my first 5k race, where I pushed so hard, I was so excited and did not stretch at all, and boy, was i sore for days.  I did make the time to stretch after my second race, and even though i pushed as hard, I felt pretty good the next day.  




flipflopmom said:


> Run yesterday was killer.  Decided to try for a 5K PR time.  Started out too hard, couldn't maintain it.  I am still trying for this tempo run stuff.  :confused
> But I got it in, anyway.  Wondering how I am going to get in tomorrow's run.  It would have to be at 5 to get it in, not sure if I can get up at 4 - I need coffee and time to wake up before I run!  I could possibly do it tomorrow night, if the heat holds up!
> 
> Well, today is the kiddos first day.  Which translates to a hard time falling asleep for me, crazy dreams, and waking up with a tummyache.  Happens every year!  I have high hopes for this day!  Sophie spent the night with Nana and Papa so I don't have the extra 40 minutes of driving time this am.  Brad's off Friday, so she can stay here.  I'm still stressing over how I'm going to do it all (gym all three nights, driving Sophie 3 mornings) until he gets back on 1st shift, but I can't worry about that today!
> 
> I ate all day yesterday, but never had a meal?  I need to make sure I am eating meals, not just snacking all day.  Packing lunch will help.  Going to make AK blueberry muffins, her fav, for first day back breakfast!
> 
> Goals for today - feed them, make sure no one passes out from the heat on the playground, no crying, and get them on the right bus home.
> 
> Have a great day - SEND PPD MY WAY!
> Taryn!


  Hope your day goes well, and your hubby is back to days before you know it.  



pinkle said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL THE LOSERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This is my first challenge and it looks like everyone is doing so well, how encouraging is that!!!
> QOTD......HmmmmmThis time of the morning at Disney I would say I would be doing the Mugrun because my husband is not nearly as anxious as I to get my first cup of caffeine goodness (although Disney coffee....not so good)  I really love walking down Main Street USA first thing when it opens and marvel, yet again of how magical it all is!!!!!!  I LOVE WDW!!!
> QUESTION FOR EVERYONE..a couple of years ago i tore the meniscus in my knee, had surgery, after surgery my knee would no longer bend (I grow enormous amounts of scar tissue in a hurry). I had a second surgery to rip the scar tissue so my knee could bend.  I now run with a knee brace (faithfully) but lately my knee absolutely aches when I'm sleeping.  It's pretty good all day but after about an hour in bed it really hurts.  I quite often need to get upp and take some advil (i rarely take meds) and put some muscle cream on, this does take off the edge.  Does anyone else get this?????  It seems so weird because when I run it's pretty good???


I don't get that, but wonder if you iced it after your runs, even if it doesn't bother you if that might help to decrease some swelling from the run and maybe help decrease the aching later on.  That advil helps, I'm sure, but make sure you take it with some food or milk so it doesn't upset your stomach.  It can be so hard on your stomach.

 I did have 2 mikes hard lemonades last night and a cheese steak sub which was quite good.  I'm back up over 210 today, but only by .6, so I know I can get back on track and see it gone on friday.  Off to make lunches now.  

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  I am up early and have a million things to do before my girlfriends come over for lunch.  I am happy to say that today is not a running day - not that my running has been going bad but it is just really hot.  I am going to try to do some sort of work out later tonight though.  I really should start going to the YMCA every day and doing the BodyPump class to help me train.  I might have to look at the schedule.



cclovesdis said:


> JenA-Thanks! and  to you on making Lifetime! That is a huge accomplishment. Ok, I have to ask: Have you thought about becoming a WW Leader? I think you'd make an excellent one myself!



CC - Too funny you should ask about the WW leader thing...someone in my WW group asked me that yesterday as well.  I don't think I am really ready for that at this point but it is always something to think about for the future after I have really learned how to maintain and be truly happy with where I am at.  You would think I would look in the mirror at this point and be happy with all the changes.  I am in many ways but I am also a bit obsessive about how could I work out more or do something different to look even better.  



Octoberbride03 said:


> I think i fell behind.  Not my fault though.  Also missed a weigh in, also not my fault.  Dealing with viruses on the computer right now, and Dh has it cleaned to the point where its at least getting Firefox to open up and get me on the DIS.  We had notices last week from webroot and I was constantly trying to keep them quarantined, but apparently that didn't work.



Ugh!  Computer problems have been all around.  Good luck getting yours all straightened out so that you can be back here with us!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I think I mentioned how my husband and I are huge EAGLES football fans and that they have their training camp in our area right?
> 
> Anyway it was a fun night and cool to say we sat right there and dined together even if they paid no attention to me.



Sounds like a fun evening out for you and how cool to be able to see the players up close!  



Dahly said:


> Jen - congrats on your lifetime. That is great news! I just joined WW online htis week, have been using spark, but it just didn't seem to be working for me...i have high hopes for WW, as I know lots of people have had great success.
> 
> We are also counting down to 8/16/11...we are on the four day prior to the five day, so one year from tomorrow we will be driving to Florida to meet my family who are going on the 4 day with us. Can't wait. I am looking forward to meeting you and your family!



I really love WW and think it is a program that works because it is so flexible and I really need to have that flexibility.  I know when I started WW this time around, I tried to use just my points and not all of my flex points.  I now am not so good with my tracking on paper but I do track in my head...I am using my points, most or all of my flex points and my exercise points.  It has slowed down my weight loss at this point but I am okay with that.  

OMG!  I did not put your screen name together with my cruise group!!! I bet you are excited to be doing back to back cruises...it will be so much fun to meet you when we get on the ship on the 16th!  Are you guys doing anything special to celebrate the 1 year count down point?  



sahbushka said:


> Hi all, just wanted to check in and let you know that I am back on track.  I ran my first 5k this past weekend with a friend and we were able to jog the whole thing.Also, my weigh ins with WW are on tuesdays so I just got back from my second week in a row loss!  Also, I finally seem to be making progress this summer and am at an all time low this go round PLUS...I am....OVERWEIGHT!!!!! Yup, you read that right folks, I am no longer obese!  Woo Hoo!



SarahMay -   I am so proud of you for so many reasons!  First...jogging the whole race is amazing.  Second...another week of weight loss.  And then the big one....YEAH for being OVERWEIGHT!!!    Before you know it, you won't even be overweight!  WAY TO GO!  



flipflopmom said:


> Well, today is the kiddos first day.  Which translates to a hard time falling asleep for me, crazy dreams, and waking up with a tummyache.  Happens every year!  I have high hopes for this day!  Sophie spent the night with Nana and Papa so I don't have the extra 40 minutes of driving time this am.  Brad's off Friday, so she can stay here.  I'm still stressing over how I'm going to do it all (gym all three nights, driving Sophie 3 mornings) until he gets back on 1st shift, but I can't worry about that today!



Taryn - Enjoy your first day with the kiddos!  I love the first day of school as a teacher (I have a feeling that without a job this year, the first day will be a bit hard for me).   PD for you today that all goes GREAT!  

I know you have a lot of stress with all the other things going on in your life as well so   PD for that as well.  Just remember how you have worked hard and that you are strong physically AND mentally.  It might be challenging to do it all until DH is back on 1st shift but I know you can do it.  Plus remember, we are hear for you when you need to talk about how hard it is.  



pinkle said:


> QUESTION FOR EVERYONE..a couple of years ago i tore the meniscus in my knee, had surgery, after surgery my knee would no longer bend (I grow enormous amounts of scar tissue in a hurry). I had a second surgery to rip the scar tissue so my knee could bend.  I now run with a knee brace (faithfully) but lately my knee absolutely aches when I'm sleeping.  It's pretty good all day but after about an hour in bed it really hurts.  I quite often need to get upp and take some advil (i rarely take meds) and put some muscle cream on, this does take off the edge.  Does anyone else get this?????  It seems so weird because when I run it's pretty good???



Being that you have had trouble with your knee and have had knee surgery...I would talk with a doctor about it and get some professional advice.  You wouldn't want to hurt it again.  I also think that icing it is a good idea.


----------



## Connie96

sahbushka said:


> Hi all, just wanted to check in and let you know that I am back on track.  I ran my first 5k this past weekend with a friend and we were able to jog the whole thing...didn't walk one single step!  I probably could have gone a bit faster but my friend had never run a full 5k even in practice so she was a bit nervous and hadn't done quite the training that I had...either way I have pictures and the t-shirt and as soon as my husband uploads the pictures I will post them!
> 
> Also, my weigh ins with WW are on tuesdays so I just got back from my second week in a row loss!  Also, I finally seem to be making progress this summer and am at an all time low this go round PLUS...I am....OVERWEIGHT!!!!! Yup, you read that right folks, I am no longer obese!  Woo Hoo!



SarahMay!! These are both such wonderful accomplishments!! I'm so happy that you enjoyed your first 5K. Do you have another one on your radar yet? 
And  for being out of the obese range. From the photos you posted earlier in this challenge, I never would have thought you were still in the obese range, so  for your improved health and  for looking fantastic!!



LuvBaloo said:


> MAINTAINERS:
> (congrats 50sjayne & Corrinak!)
> 
> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 10 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.49% - brinalyn530    (2 weeks in a row, same % loss, both at #10 in the list!)
> #9- 0.60% - Connie96
> #8- 0.69% -Zoesmama03
> #7- 0.70% -cclovesdis
> #6- 0.75% - disneymom2one
> #5- 0.88% - DisneyTaylors
> #4- 1.24% - LuvBaloo
> #3- 1.46% - Rose&Mike
> #2- 1.86% - flipflopmom
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.08% - A.Mickey



Look at all of us still going strong! Each of you is an inspiration to me each and every week. Way to go Biggest Loser *A.Mickey*!!

*Bree*! We are at the bottom of this list (or the top depending on how you look at it), but WE ARE ON THE LIST!! For the THIRD week in a row. Who'd a thunk it?? 



flipflopmom said:


> That's so cool!  Especially since you got her up at 5am!!  I try to shake out my shoulders when I am plodding, too.  But my head is another story. I tend to look down, holding my head up high just seems like too much effort!  Great job in that Texas heat!  I did my first 7 mile last week, hoping I can pop it up to 8 this Saturday.  I've found that on my long runs, I have to have a lot to think about.  If I think about my running, it feels harder and longer.  If I can plan things, made to do list, compose letters, whatever, the time goes by quicker.  It's amazing how much is mental!



Would you believe that I can actually feel just a tiny bit of soreness in my upper back and neck from holding my shoulders and head up?? I guess that goes to show you how I've never done that before. But, that's just me getting stronger, so it's all good. I was thinking last night while I was working to hold up my shoulders and head... Keeping good form actually makes me feel more like a runner and less like a poser. I like that! 

I agree, though, thinking too much about the running does kinda drag it out. I try not to think too hard about any one thing because it distracts from the running to the point that I don't get the workout that I want. But I do really enjoy letting my mind wander. Or letting my mind do nothing at all! That's actually my favorite thing to do. 



flipflopmom said:


> Connie and Bree - 3 weeks in a row?  Killing it girls!



Crazy stuff, huh?! 


 I am so amazed by how this group keeps me going. Whether it's the competitor in me or if it's just the fact that I have to disclose my weight to another person every week (thank you, SHANNON, for all you do for us!!), if I wasn't reporting in to yall each week I know that I would not be losing as successfully as I am now. This is such a fantastic arena for me to get my loss on and I am SO very happy and grateful to have found you guys when I did. And I am very much looking forward to sticking with yall thru loss and maintenance in future challenges.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> QOTD for Friday, 8/6:  So tell us how would you rate your "diet rage"? Your choices are:
> 
> Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way!
> 
> Moderate- Everyone's moving except me
> 
> High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me!
> 
> All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way



Right now, I'm going to say High. I'm really irritated with myself. Through some circumstances beyond my control and some self-sabotage, I am moving in the wrong direction, and losing ground. It's like GroundHog Day...



lisah0711 said:


> What exercise excuse do you use most often?
> 
> 
> 1.  I don't have time
> 2.  I'm too tired
> 3.  It's too difficult for me
> 4.  It's boring
> 5.  I don't want people to see me
> 6.  I don't know what I'm doing
> 7.  I don't make any of these excuses



I am the Queen of "I don't have time" and "I'm too tired". Lately I've also been using, "It's too hot", which I guess is a variation of "It's too difficult for me". Clearly this way of thinking is not helpful. 



lisah0711 said:


> *QOTD Sunday 8/8:  Name one thing that you can do today to create some joy in yourself? *



Today I'm making sure I get to bed when I need to, early, with a book, so I can relax before I go to sleep. This will bring me joy! 



lisah0711 said:


> *So take a few minutes today to tell someone who has made a difference in your life how much you appreciate them and tell us who it is and why they make a difference to you.*



Today I am appreciating my dh, who goes out of his way to help me on my weight loss journey. He prepares all the fresh produce for eating (actually he prepares all our meals!), he encourages me, and tomorrow, he's staying home in the morning so the TM repair guy can come -- and I am the only one using the TM! 



lisah0711 said:


> If you were at WDW or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?



If I were at WDW right now, I would be...well, I'm listening to DisRadio, and the Festival of the Lion King just came on, so I'm thinking I'd be at AK going to the show! Oh, I just can't wait to be King!  

And in other news...after some family wrangling, I am back in for Princess! I'm not sure how I'm going to do with basically a month between Halfs, but I'm definitely going for the experience. This will be my first solo trip to WDW, and I'm looking forward to it!  So, all the more reason to accomplish whatever I can before our vacation, and then go full tilt for the next Challenge -- I want to finish this one strong, and then have my best ever for the Fall! 

Maria


----------



## sahbushka

Thank you so much everyone for your supportive comments!  They really have made my morning!  And if I were in DL right now I would be....SMILING!!!!  Grinning!!!!!  Laughing with Joy!!!!

Have a great day all!
SarahMay


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars, and especially to A.Mickey, our Biggest Loser!  

We are all superstars this week as we approach the last two weeks of our summer challenge and have stuck it out through thick and thin all summer long! 

I hope that we can break through the 400 pound mark as a group before the challenge is over.  Anyone else want to commit to helping us make that goal? 

I have to admit my good heath mojo seems to be lacking a bit since I returned from vacation.  Coaching this week has been a big help and I've spent a lot of time taking inventory of where I am, where I hoped to be and what is going on in my life.

So I looked in my folder of diet and running quotes and ideas and came across this that I thought was fitting:

*Something we were withholding made us weak, until we found it was ourselves.

- Robert Frost* 


*Who is standing in your way?*

Imagine someone regularly tying small weights around your ankles as you try to climb a mountain. Doesn't sound fair, does it? But that's exactly what you can do to yourself, a little bit at a time, if you don't watch out. When you think of who and what is standing in the way of your dreams, it's easy to forget your own responsibility. Even the best of us can be guilty of unknowingly hurting our own progress. Procrastination, lateness, being disorganized, pessimism, not being honest with yourself, severe self-criticism, downplaying achievements, focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths, keeping goals a secret, demanding perfection, giving up after a small setback--these are all ways you can make it tough to be (and do) your best.* Smart systems, the right attitude, and a promise to keep going no matter what will make a world of difference. *

Which leads me to our QOTD:  Who is standing in your way?  And more importantly, what are you going to do about it?

 Yep, that would be *me* standing in my way.  Procrastination, disorganization, pessimism, self-criticism, demanding perfection -- guilty on all counts.    So is it any wonder that I didn't make the progress I had hoped this challenge.    I'm taking a page from Maria's book.  I am going to finish this challenge strong and will be raring to go the rest of the year as I get ready to run my first half marathon!  

BRB with some replies!


----------



## brinalyn530

Jen A  Congrats! So Im going to be the crazy one that says - I think the mud run sounds really fun (although challenging for sure)  I think youll end up enjoying it. Some friends of mine from high school did one last year and posted pics on facebook  it really looked like they had a blast!

The run yesterday actually wasnt too bad! I was drenched from head to toe and had to refill the water bottle before I went to pick up DS, but other than that it wasnt any harder than usual. It also wasnt as humid as they said it was going to be  I think that made all the difference really. This is a weird week for me  a lot of things going on in the evenings - so I had to rearrange my runs. I was supposed to do Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday, but I have to do Tuesday, Wednesday, Saturday instead  Im hoping this doesnt screw me up too bad.  My friend is really encouraging my running  he thinks Im amazing for even considering the 10k, which makes me *really* want to run it  but I also need to be realistic about what my body can handle! Im still on the fence about that 

Lindsay  Im not an Eagles fan by any means, but that is really cool! If that had happened with me and my Skins I wouldnt have been able to speak either, and my father and brother would promptly kill me for not getting autographs when I told them the story  ! Dont worry; I think we can still be friends even though youre an Eagles fan  !

Congrats to all of the losers this week  and everyone who is still hanging in there! And infinite thanks to Shannon, Jen, and all of our coaches!

Ive been really good about my eating lately with the exception of Applebees on Saturday (which I paid dearly for all night !), last night I mustve been really hungry because it took five pieces of pizza (from the prepared foods section at Whole Foods  sooo yummy!) to satisfy me at dinner! And I didnt even feel stuffed full after that, just comfortably satisfied. Well, this morning I was a little nervous to get on the scale but I felt like I needed to know where I was at after all that - I was still down .5 a pound from my last weigh in (Saturday)! I think all this running stuff is just what I needed to get everything heading in the right direction!

Taryn  I hope youre having a wonderful first day with the kiddos!

Kathy  We saw FotLK for the first time this year  I thoroughly enjoyed it and DS did too! Definitely make time to see it  !

Connie  Way to go girl  ! You know that means we have to throw it down again this week right  ! 

SarahMay  Congrats on everything! You are truly an inspiration!

Ill try to check back in later  have a wonderful day everyone!

Bree


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congrats to all the losers--especially A.Mickey and congrats to everyone who is still here!



flipflopmom said:


> Glad you are getting time with DS!  What is hypoantremia?  Sounds like something I want to avoid.    Do you just hold your gatorade when you run?
> 
> Taryn!


Hope you had a great first day of school! I will admit Mike carries the drinks. I carry the ipod (it has a little speaker so we both can hear it). I think it's a good tradeoff! We're looking at fueling belts for our upcoming halves, because I won't drink powerade, only gatorade.

Here's a definition of hyponatremia:
http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=3859
Interestingly, you can drink a lot of water and still have an issue with this. It has to do with the levels of sodium.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well tonight I had dinner with the dr I work for.  She treated me to a "fancier" dinner at Pacifico a resturant a minute from our office in a wealthier area.  As I am getting ready to order the waitress asks if we like football.  Im like yeah why?  She said do you know any eagles? Im like yeah.  She says well a bunch of them are at the bar.  I was like no way.  I cant believe it. OMG my husband would die.  I dont think she was really expecting my reaction.  I got up and acted like I had to go to the bathroom.  I walked past the bar and there they were.  All starting players.  I will spare the names since most of you probably dont follow the game but just so you know how cool this was I will say that the starting quarterback Kevin Kolb was there.  I called my husband and he wanted me to get their autographs but I figured with it being an upscale resturaunt it wouldnt be classy.  So I just walked by.  Then after 1/2 hour of so as Im eating my chicken tortilla soup they all came walking over and sat at the table directly next to us. About 3-4 steps away.  I almost died.  I secretly took a pic from my cell phone but it was really blurry and if you didnt believe me that it was really them it just looks like ordinary guys having dinner.  We finished up just as they were and I actually walked out directly behind the quarterback.  I so wanted to say "hey kevin, have a great season" but my voice just wouldnt go.  My dh was so mad that I chickened out.   Anyway it was a fun night and cool to say we sat right there and dined together even if they paid no attention to me.
> 
> I will get caught up tomorrow.  Have a great evening.


That sounds like so much fun! I get like that around baseball players. I  a man in tight pants.



sahbushka said:


> Hi all, just wanted to check in and let you know that I am back on track.  I ran my first 5k this past weekend with a friend and we were able to jog the whole thing...didn't walk one single step!  I probably could have gone a bit faster but my friend had never run a full 5k even in practice so she was a bit nervous and hadn't done quite the training that I had...either way I have pictures and the t-shirt and as soon as my husband uploads the pictures I will post them!
> 
> Also, my weigh ins with WW are on tuesdays so I just got back from my second week in a row loss!  Also, I finally seem to be making progress this summer and am at an all time low this go round PLUS...I am....OVERWEIGHT!!!!! Yup, you read that right folks, I am no longer obese!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> SarahMay


SarahMay--Congrats on the race and WOOHOO for being in the overweight category. I still love it when you post, because seeing your clippie makes me smile every time!!!

Maria--so glad you can run Princess!

Good morning! Went to the Y and did an hour on the elliptical. I made the effort to talk to some people afterwards that I see regularly. After that discussion about the miscarriages, etc I realized I missed that part of me. The part that was more outgoing. We'll see how it goes.

I'm going to see if DS wants to get up and go to lunch or do something else. We still don't know what we are doing this weekend. One minute, I think I'm going to just put him on the plane and the next minute I'm weepy and want to drag it out as long as possible. The thing is if we go this weekend, between now and the beginning of October we will be gone 4 out of 8 weekends. I hate it when I get like this and can't make a decision!

Have a great day!


----------



## Connie96

brinalyn530 said:


> Connie  Way to go girl  ! You know that means we have to throw it down again this week right  !



Bring it! 



lisah0711 said:


> Who is standing in your way?  And more importantly, what are you going to do about it?



I saw your reference to "lateness". I am BAD about this. I mean, if I'm meeting a person or if I have social plans, no problem, but I am chronically late for work. I know how to fix this (enough with the snooze button, Connie!!!!) but, I don't.

And, my other problem is that I seem to only be able to focus on one goal at a time. Right now, that one goal is fitness (weight loss and running), but I'm focused on that when I should be focused on work! So, I guess I oughta shut up and get something accomplished... Quick.


I'm taking off work at lunch today. Gonna go home and get my workout done and then pick up DD from daycare at 2:30 so DH and I can FINALLY take her to see Toy Story 3. I don't know how we managed to put it off this long. It's gonna be a fun afternoon.


----------



## lisah0711

brinalyn530 said:


> Im a little nervous about my run this evening  its super hot outside, like 100 degrees! But the humidity feels better right now than it did this morning, so Im hoping that part continues through my run. Ill have lots of water with me and my banana at the ready for afterwards! Wish me luck!



Be careful running in the heat, Bree!    That goes for all of us!



JOANNEL said:


> Hi all, I am trying to get back on track. I too have felt down the last few days. This empty nest stuff takes some getting used to. So yesterday I ate well, went to step class and walked the beach. We saw some forestry people digging up a seaturtle nest to move, due to the oil. It was pretty interesting. Met a friend for  lunch today after a sculpt class and had a salad. So two days doing well. I am going to take one day at a time. We also saw dolphins very close to the beach at lunch!!!! Still amazes me no matter how many times I see them!!



It is hard to keep yourself on track day after day, Joanne!    One day at a time works great!  How fun to see dolphins -- I would love to see them just once in the wild.  



tigger813 said:


> We're home! I'm exhausted! Two nights of little sleep makes Tigger a grumpy cat! I swear the person in the room above us paced the floor all night long which kept waking me up! Early bed for me!
> 
> I will tell Redwalker to come back soon! She just got home from her vacation in Atlantis. I will see her on Saturday but I'm sure I'll talk to her before then!
> 
> I will try and post more tomorrow! I'm so tired that I'm just not in the mood to type right now! I have 2 clients tomorrow so it probably won't be until later in the day or between clients if I can get on the computer!



Glad that you had a great time!



mikamah said:


> I've been snacking too much this week, and think I must be pms-ing.  But on the positive side, I shouldn't be pms on vacation in 2 weeks.  Did get out for 3 miles this morning with michael on his scooter.  Figured if I start the day off right, that might rein in the eating, and I have been better today.



Sounds like a great way to start your day, Kathy!



carmiedog said:


> I'm tired of low-cal even though it's worked great for me. Next week I'm thinking of switching to atkins induction for a few weeks, then heading to maintenance until the start of next year. I need a break. That and I can't afford to keep having to buy new clothes!



I wonder if you alternate low cal with something else, like a high protein or mediterranean or something like that to get a little more variety, or even change from week to week.  It is hard to keep doing the same thing over and over.  We all need a little variety in this life!  



jenanderson said:


> Hello Everyone!  It has been a super busy day here but the good news is...I AM NOW A LIFETIME MEMBER AT WEIGHT WATCHERS!   Yep...I have to shout it I am so excited!  I know that I will have to keep going or I will possibly gain weight back but it is so nice not to pay any more and to know that I am at a very healthy weight.



Yay, jenanderson! Congratulation on making lifetime at WW!    Give yourself a big pat on the back -- all your hard work paid off!   



Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa--We have a reservation at Via Napoli for the day after the W&D 1/2. I'm really looking forward to it!



I will be interested to hear how you like it, Rose.  Enjoy your day off! 



cclovesdis said:


> Today again could have been much worse eating wise. It was great exercise wise. In addition to my morning workout, I also swam for 30+ minutes a little while ago. I am hoping my eating is more under control tomorrow. I am struggling to find a carb/protein/calorie (point) balance. It is helping to think of each day as a step in the right direction even if it is learning what doesn't work.



 Another great day, CC!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> I think i fell behind.  Not my fault though.  Also missed a weigh in, also not my fault.  Dealing with viruses on the computer right now, and Dh has it cleaned to the point where its at least getting Firefox to open up and get me on the DIS.  We had notices last week from webroot and I was constantly trying to keep them quarantined, but apparently that didn't work.



Nice to see you, Maureen!   Hope your computer troubles go away soon.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well tonight I had dinner with the dr I work for.  She treated me to a "fancier" dinner at Pacifico a resturant a minute from our office in a wealthier area.  As I am getting ready to order the waitress asks if we like football.  Im like yeah why?  She said do you know any eagles? Im like yeah.  She says well a bunch of them are at the bar.  I was like no way.  I cant believe it. OMG my husband would die.  I dont think she was really expecting my reaction.  I got up and acted like I had to go to the bathroom.  I walked past the bar and there they were.  All starting players.  I will spare the names since most of you probably dont follow the game but just so you know how cool this was I will say that the starting quarterback Kevin Kolb was there.  I called my husband and he wanted me to get their autographs but I figured with it being an upscale resturaunt it wouldnt be classy.  So I just walked by.  Then after 1/2 hour of so as Im eating my chicken tortilla soup they all came walking over and sat at the table directly next to us. About 3-4 steps away.  I almost died.  I secretly took a pic from my cell phone but it was really blurry and if you didnt believe me that it was really them it just looks like ordinary guys having dinner.  We finished up just as they were and I actually walked out directly behind the quarterback.  I so wanted to say "hey kevin, have a great season" but my voice just wouldnt go.  My dh was so mad that I chickened out.   Anyway it was a fun night and cool to say we sat right there and dined together even if they paid no attention to me.
> 
> I will get caught up tomorrow.  Have a great evening.



Sounds like a fun night, Lindsay!  



donac said:


> Class was pretty good yesterday but was awful today.  I have a lesson plan to write for Thursday.  The template was supposed to be up on a website tonight and it is not.  I wanted to get some of that done tonight but I guess not.



How much longer will your class be going on, dona?  It won't be too long before your the one standing in front of the class again.  

*Taryn,* how was the first day of school?  ixiedust: for you that your goals are all met!  



Dahly said:


> Jen - congrats on your lifetime. That is great news! I just joined WW online htis week, have been using spark, but it just didn't seem to be working for me...i have high hopes for WW, as I know lots of people have had great success.



Dahly, it takes awhile to figure out what works for you.  I started with WW and switched to spark.  It may change as time goes on.  The important thing is to find what works for you. 



sahbushka said:


> Also, my weigh ins with WW are on tuesdays so I just got back from my second week in a row loss!  Also, I finally seem to be making progress this summer and am at an all time low this go round PLUS...I am....OVERWEIGHT!!!!! Yup, you read that right folks, I am no longer obese!



 for no longer being obese, SarahMay!  I love watching your clippie as it goes higher and higher! 



pinkle said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL THE LOSERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is my first challenge and it looks like everyone is doing so well, how encouraging is that!!!
> QOTD......HmmmmmThis time of the morning at Disney I would say I would be doing the Mugrun because my husband is not nearly as anxious as I to get my first cup of caffeine goodness (although Disney coffee....not so good)  I really love walking down Main Street USA first thing when it opens and marvel, yet again of how magical it all is!!!!!!  I LOVE WDW!!!
> QUESTION FOR EVERYONE..a couple of years ago i tore the meniscus in my knee, had surgery, after surgery my knee would no longer bend (I grow enormous amounts of scar tissue in a hurry). I had a second surgery to rip the scar tissue so my knee could bend.  I now run with a knee brace (faithfully) but lately my knee absolutely aches when I'm sleeping.  It's pretty good all day but after about an hour in bed it really hurts.  I quite often need to get upp and take some advil (i rarely take meds) and put some muscle cream on, this does take off the edge.  Does anyone else get this?????  It seems so weird because when I run it's pretty good???



Pinkle, I would definately talk to my doctor about the knee issue.  Maybe even get a referral to a physical therapist.  They can help you do what you want without hurting yourself further.  



Connie96 said:


> Would you believe that I can actually feel just a tiny bit of soreness in my upper back and neck from holding my shoulders and head up?? I guess that goes to show you how I've never done that before. But, that's just me getting stronger, so it's all good. I was thinking last night while I was working to hold up my shoulders and head... Keeping good form actually makes me feel more like a runner and less like a poser. I like that!



Connie, you are a runner!  Thanks for the reminder to think about form and relaxing your body.  It is something good to do all day long, not just while you are running.  



Worfiedoodles said:


> And in other news...after some family wrangling, I am back in for Princess! I'm not sure how I'm going to do with basically a month between Halfs, but I'm definitely going for the experience. This will be my first solo trip to WDW, and I'm looking forward to it!  So, all the more reason to accomplish whatever I can before our vacation, and then go full tilt for the next Challenge -- I want to finish this one strong, and then have my best ever for the Fall!



I'm so happy to hear that you are going to be at the Princess!    You are an experienced runner so I am confident that you will be able to do both -- and admire you for being able to do so! It will be my first solo trip to WDW, too.    



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm going to see if DS wants to get up and go to lunch or do something else. We still don't know what we are doing this weekend. One minute, I think I'm going to just put him on the plane and the next minute I'm weepy and want to drag it out as long as possible. The thing is if we go this weekend, between now and the beginning of October we will be gone 4 out of 8 weekends. I hate it when I get like this and can't make a decision!



, Rose.  Enjoy the last of your visit with your DS.  Whatever you decide will the right thing for all of you.  

Today DS gets his molds in anticipation of his braces being put on Friday.    He is very excited -- my bank account, not so much.  But you can't put a price on a great smile.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

Connie96 said:


> I'm taking off work at lunch today. Gonna go home and get my workout done and then pick up DD from daycare at 2:30 so DH and I can FINALLY take her to see Toy Story 3. I don't know how we managed to put it off this long. It's gonna be a fun afternoon.



Enjoy your afternoon, Connie!  You will love Toy Story 3 and I bet your daughter will, too.


----------



## Dahly

lisah0711 said:


> Today DS gets his molds in anticipation of his braces being put on Friday.    He is very excited -- my bank account, not so much.  But you can't put a price on a great smile.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Good Luck to your DS at the ortho! Both my son's had/have braces..the 12 year old had 4 baby teeth pulled two years ago, and has had brackets on the top four teeth since August '08! Last week we had to have two PERMANENT teeth pulled, because his mouth is too small for all of them to fit properly. He finally will have the remaining brackets put on the rest of his teeth on Aug 25th. A minimum of 2 more years in braces! Poor kid, but he has been a trooper!
Hope you DS's journey is less eventful! 




sahbushka said:


> Also, my weigh ins with WW are on tuesdays so I just got back from my second week in a row loss!  Also, I finally seem to be making progress this summer and am at an all time low this go round PLUS...I am....OVERWEIGHT!!!!! Yup, you read that right folks, I am no longer obese!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> SarahMay



Way to go.. I keep watching that dividing line between obese and overweight on my wii fit, and it seems so far away, but I know i am making steps to get there. You are a great inspiration! 

Dahly


----------



## Dahly

QOTD:  Who is standing in your way?  And more importantly, what are you going to do about it?



Your QOTD is oh so timely for me - I stand in my own way. ..I have been thinking (for oh about a month now) of starting C25k soon, but I am procrastinating, mostly because of the weather, but also because I am scared of failing. 
I even downloaded a podcast to guide me through the intervals. I found some running shoes that support my ankle (had issues years ago) way better than anything I have had before. So the intent is there, just not the action! 
I have been walking most days 5 miles inside with a WATP dvd, and between two and three miles outside at night with the dog, so I think I am ready. I ran track in high school but that was oh so long ago! I know I can run, I just need to make it happen. For all of you that run..i envy you.  .
So to answer what am I going to do about it..I am just going to do it. We have a 1.4 mile walking/running trail in our neighborhood, that is .4 miles from my house. So I have no excuse! I love reading about the runs you guys take, and hearing about your successes! I AM going to get there too!




Connie96 said:


> Bring it!
> 
> 
> I'm taking off work at lunch today. Gonna go home and get my workout done and then pick up DD from daycare at 2:30 so DH and I can FINALLY take her to see Toy Story 3. I don't know how we managed to put it off this long. It's gonna be a fun afternoon.



Have a great time at the movie...we saw it earlier this summer, and I am ready to see it again! (take a tissue just in case!)

Dahly


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I'm standing in my own way and I'm going to kick my butt back into shape next week!!!!!

Thought all my Dis friends would like to hear about a drink I found at the Red Fox Bar and Grille in Jackson, NH this weekend. I'm going to make it for the kids at my party this weekend and maybe add stuff to make it an adult drink as well!

It's called: Tigger's Pouncin' Punch! It's made with Hawaiian Punch, Sierra Mist and Pink Lemonade.

I bought lite HP, Diet SM, and CL pl. DD1 can't wait to try it! I'll let you know how it is! I just need to figure out the measurements! I think I'll email the restaurant to ask for those. I make make a big punch with it!

Had pork chops and waffle fries for dinner. I'm also making brownies for dessert! 

DD1 went shopping with me for the rest of the stuff for the party. We took our time and she enjoyed the one on one time. Making my shirt to wear on Friday tonight. I just dried the t-shirt and printed out the transfer so I'll do it later. 

I really need to get cleaning!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

brinalyn530 said:


> Lindsay  Im not an Eagles fan by any means, but that is really cool! If that had happened with me and my Skins I wouldnt have been able to speak either, and my father and brother would promptly kill me for not getting autographs when I told them the story  ! Dont worry; I think we can still be friends even though youre an Eagles fan  !



OK since you have our sloppy seconds (mcnabb) this year I guess I will cut you slack for being a skins fan.  Im totally just kidding.  Donovan was my favorite player (our choc labs name is donovan).  I will secretly be cheering for him this season except for the games that he plays the eagles.  Although tonight my dh said he hopes they beat the eagles this year just to show them a lesson.  He was not at all happy with the trade.  Ok well thats enough manly talking for now.  Back to our regurlary scheduled program.......  Are you still thinking about the 10K race?  



Rose&Mike said:


> Here's a definition of hyponatremia:
> http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=3859
> Interestingly, you can drink a lot of water and still have an issue with this. It has to do with the levels of sodium.
> 
> 
> That sounds like so much fun! I get like that around baseball players. I  a man in tight pants.



Ok rose now that I read the definition of hyponatremia Im probably going to think I have this all the time now. I swear Im a hypochondriac.  I really need to get some gatorade to drink at least before and after long runs if not to take with me.  

Oh and I totally here you about a man in tight pants....well tight baseball pants anyway....I dont dig a guy in skinny jeans.


----------



## cclovesdis

Very quick update...wish I had more time to thank all of you for the compliments and support individually.

Today was a pretty bad day. I know I could have eaten a lot more, but I still binged. It seems like whatever I eat for breakfast is fine, but finding something for lunch that sustains me has been difficult. I'm still looking for something that keeps me satisfied until dinner. I keep thinking about adding an afternoon snack, but nothing seems to appeal to me. No exercise today either because my foot hurt this morning. I should be fine to exercise tomorrow morning. I'm hoping. 

Congrats to all our losers and maintainers, especially A.Mickey and also to all of those participating!

Have a great day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## A.Mickey

Thanks all!  I know I rarely post on here, but I just want to say keep pushing everyone!!  

I was stuck at a plateau for 4 weeks at least and finally 5 lbs just magically shed off my body when I didn't look at the scale for a week! 

Hang in there everyone!  Keep Pushing!


----------



## carmiedog

I don't know if anyone here can answer this...

Is dieting easier after menopause? or a hysterectomy? 

I only struggle once a month, but when I do...holy twinkie!


----------



## flipflopmom

pinkle said:


> QUESTION FOR EVERYONE..a couple of years ago i tore the meniscus in my knee, had surgery, after surgery my knee would no longer bend (I grow enormous amounts of scar tissue in a hurry).


I agree w/ Jen, you should get medical advice.  There might some some simple PT stretches, etc. to alleviate this.  Hope it gets better soon!



mikamah said:


> I do the same thing most days, but it's just stretches I used to do when I biked a lot.


Thanks!  I am usually just in such a rush to get ready, I neglect this.  But being injury free is worth 5 minutes!



jenanderson said:


> Just remember how you have worked hard and that you are strong physically AND mentally.  It might be challenging to do it all until DH is back on 1st shift but I know you can do it.  Plus remember, we are hear for you when you need to talk about how hard it is.



Thanks Jen.  A lot of people have been asking me if I feel better since I've lost weight. I had to honestly stop and think about it. I've been so stressed with Master's Brad's work change, etc, that I haven't really felt GREAT, even with 60 pounds (just a little less than my almost 11 year old!!!!) gone!  I finally decided that my answer is - I would hate to see what I would feel like if I hadn't lost weight!



Connie96 said:


> From the photos you posted earlier in this challenge, I never would have thought you were still in the obese range,
> Keeping good form actually makes me feel more like a runner and less like a poser. I like that! I agree, though, thinking too much about the running does kinda drag it out. Or letting my mind do nothing at all! That's actually my favorite thing to do. *This is such a fantastic arena for me to get my loss on and I am SO very happy and grateful to have found you guys when I did.* And I am very much looking forward to sticking with yall thru loss and maintenance in future challenges.


ITA with your commment about Sarah May - I had to read it twice to make sure I was reading right!  You look fantastic girl!  I wish my mind would do nothing at all, AND I love the "arena to get my weight loss on" comment!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Right now, I'm going to say High. I'm really irritated with myself. Through some circumstances beyond my control and some self-sabotage, I am moving in the wrong direction, and losing ground. It's like GroundHog Day...


Thought about you yesterday, Maria, hoping you can get rid of Groundhog day soon!    I have no doubts!



lisah0711 said:


> We are all superstars this week as we approach the last two weeks of our summer challenge and have stuck it out through thick and thin all summer long! I hope that we can break through the 400 pound mark as a group before the challenge is over.  Anyone else want to commit to helping us make that goal? *Who is standing in your way?*
> 
> *Procrastination, lateness, being disorganized, pessimism, not being honest with yourself, severe self-criticism, downplaying achievements, focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths,*


I hope I can help!  I'm pretty much stuck this week boucinging around in teh same pound, I don't really have the mental energy to focus on loss, just health and keeping a modicum of control.  All of the above apply to me.  I stand in my way, definitely, because I do all of the above.  



brinalyn530 said:


> The run yesterday actually wasnt too bad! I was drenched from head to toe and had to refill the water bottle before I went to pick up DS, but other than that it wasnt any harder than usual. My friend is really encouraging my running  he thinks Im amazing for even considering the 10k, which makes me *really* want to run it  but I also need to be realistic about what my body can handle! Im still on the fence about that


Love that you've found your motivation!  I say go for it!  The worst that can happen?  You walk a lot.  You'll still finish.  Remember the WISH mantra?  Dead Last Finish trumps Did Not Finish which trumps Did not Start?  HIt it girl!
Glad your run went well!



Rose&Mike said:


> Hope you had a great first day of school! I will admit Mike carries the drinks. I carry the ipod (it has a little speaker so we both can hear it). I think it's a good tradeoff! We're looking at fueling belts for our upcoming halves, because I won't drink powerade, only gatorade.Here's a definition of hyponatremia:
> http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=3859



Thanks for the info.  I hate gatorade.  I do buy smart water for the elctrolytes sometimes, but it doesn't have any sodium.  Although, I think I usually have enough of that.  After my long run last Saturday, my chest was grainy.  I am pretty sure it was salt that had been excreted through my skin and dried.  YUK!  Hoping you can make a decision about DS that gives you peace!



Dahly said:


> Dahly said:
> 
> 
> 
> just need to make it happen. For all of you that run..i envy you.  .So to answer what am I going to do about it..I am just going to do it. We have a 1.4 mile walking/running trail in our neighborhood, that is .4 miles from my house. So I have no excuse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go for it!  If you start now, once it cools off and your runs are longer, you'll be glad you did, and feel so proud!  I know you can do this!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called: Tigger's Pouncin' Punch! It's made with Hawaiian Punch, Sierra Mist and Pink Lemonade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A drink made for you!!!  Enjoy!  I hope your birthday goes great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for something that keeps me satisfied until dinner. I keep thinking about adding an afternoon snack, but nothing seems to appeal to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just start taking something, even if in the morning it doesn't appeal.  If you are truly hungry, you'll go for it!  You'll eventually find something!
> 
> 
> 
> A.Mickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was stuck at a plateau for 4 weeks at least and finally 5 lbs just magically shed off my body when I didn't look at the scale for a week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great job!
> 
> First day went well.  No criers, got everyone home, everyone fed.  Ranks well in my book!  Looks like they are mostly sweet kiddos, we'll see when the fear wears off.  They're going to be talkers, so we are working on that starting TODAY before it gets out of control!
> 
> Did well my food yesterday, until I decided to make brownies for a treat for DD for the first day, which she enjoyed, too.  I made teeny weeny ones.  That does not mean I could eat more, but I did.  Honestly, I don't really have the mental energy to stress over that right now.  I did turn down the mega cookies that were on the table from our school board, had healthy meals, so I'm not going to beat myself up.
> 
> With my new crazy mornings, I've got to start my runs in the dark during the week.  I hate that, so I am a bit nervous.  I am also stressing a bit over being done in time to get ready well enough.  We'll see how it goes.
> 
> A friend just HAd to share a link to flylady with me.  So, of course, I stayed up later trying to be productive.  I hope I can keep up with everything.  I have a pretty decent morning and bed routine in place already with prep for the next day, and picking up a bit, but I don't do enough "cleaning".  Hoping I can get back in the groove of doing a 15 minute job or two each day, but there are only so many hours!  Running has taken the place of the cleaning I used to do!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  Last one before weigh in, make it count!
> Taryn
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

Back from a walk with my neighbor. Not sure if this will be the last one or not depends on how dark it is on Monday morning. I tried to go back to sleep to no luck. Tried to print out some gift certificates for work with no luck. I think I'll try and read some of the book I've been reading and maybe that will make me tired and make me go back to sleep for awhile.

Going to spend the day cleaning and watching The Big Bang Theory season 2 with DH. I have to run out later and get more soda and also pick up my radio from work that I put my ipod in. 

Going to try and eat healthy today as much as possible so I feel good for tomorrow and Saturday. I may even try and get some type of workout in later if I need a break. Maybe when we take a break we'll do some Wii as well. Sometime over the next 3 days I'm going to a Build A Bear store and get myself a stuffed animal for my b'day. I got a postcard for a free one in the mail up to $12. The one I want is a scruffy dog that is actually $18. That'll be my present to myself!

Time to read!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Hope that everyone is doing well and having a great OP day today getting ready for tomorrow's weigh in.

For my last day of coaching this week, I thought I would share one last article from sparkpeople.com.  

*25 Ways to Get Back on Track Today 
Don't Give Up on Your Goals!   *

Not long ago, you were energetic and determined to start your healthy lifestyle. Starting with enthusiasm and hope, you watched your food intake diligently, exercised like it was going out of style, and even avoided the temptation that seemed to lurk around every corner. You were confident that you were going to reach your goals once and for all! 

Then certain tragedy struck! You ate an extra piece of birthday cake. Realizing you had "blown" your diet, you ate another and another and couldn't get it together the next day either. Or worse, you missed one workout, and that turned into a whole week away from the gym. After that, your momentum to start over again was gone, and your gym bag hasn't left the closet since. 

Every time you misstep on your healthy journey, you have two choices: to keep walking backwards, which will surely take you even further away from your goals; or to accept your lack of perfection as normal and forgivable, and take not one, but two positive steps down the path that brings your closer to the future you want... 

1. *Try a short workout*. Even five minutes is better than nothing. For ideas browse our video library or workout generator. 

2. *Try a new recipe*. Cooking healthy foods can be fun and it never has to be bland. 

3. *Eat a healthy breakfast*. Your morning meal sets the stage for the rest of your day, so start if off right! Get lots of breakfast ideas here. 

4. *Drink your water*. Try to aim for 8 cups each day and youll feel the difference! 

5. *Look at motivational pages*. Seeing how others overcome similar struggles and obstacles can be a great source of motivation. 

6. *Track your food today*. No matter how it adds up, youll learn from it. 

7. Update your SparkPage. Its a visual way to track your ups and downs, but also your progress. 

8. *Share your goals*. Whether you post them on the Message Boards or share them with a friend, youll be more accountable. 

9. *Exercise for 10 minutes*. Jump rope, march in place, or do some crunches. Small amounts do add up to something big! 

10. *Find a buddy*. Get support from friends, whether you need someone to listen or a mentor to give you ideas and encouragement. 

11. *Take a walk*. Dont worry about how long or far you gojust get out there! 

12. *Create a motivational collage*. Include pictures of your goal and reasons why you want to get there. 

13. *Go shopping for some healthy foods*. Use this shopping list for ideas. 

14. *Check the nutrition facts before you go out to eat*. That way, you can make an informed choice. 

15. *Ride your bike*. Even a leisurely ride has benefits for your body and mind. 

16. *Work in the yard*. Gardening and yard work is a great way to add activity to your day. 

17. *Take the stairs*. Even if this is the only thing you do all day, youll feel stronger for it. 

18. Rack up those SparkPoints! You earn them for every healthy task you do on the sitetalk about motivating! Aim for a certain milestone, such as 100 points, and then reward yourself with a SparkGoodie! 

19. *Listen to an inspirational song*. Better yet, make a playlist of them so you can turn to it whenever you need a boost. 

20. *Re-start your *SparkPeople *program*. Sometimes its easier to get back on track when you have a clean slate. 

21. *Measure your portions*. Its a simple way to learn how much youre eating. 

22. *Eat a piece of fruit*. Even if 5-9 servings of fruit and vegetables sounds impossible to you, one is doable. 

23. *Slow down during meals*. Youll be less likely to overeat and more likely to enjoy your meal. 

24. *Play!* What kids call play, we often call exercise. Play a sport, a game, or use the playground equipment to bring the fun back into fitness. 

25. *Learn something new*. Sometimes simply taking a quiz or reading an article about nutrition, fitness, or health can change your mindset and get you back on track. 

Here is a link to the whole article, if you are interested:
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=1062

Which brings me to today's QOTD:  What is one thing that you can do today to motivate yourself?  It can be from the list or something that you've thought of for yourself.  Tell us what it is and then do it! 

I am going to take some time today and sit down and make sure that I am really tracking everything the way it should be, that includes food and exercise.  I need to be sure that my plan is in place, I have what I need to follow it, and see that I do actually follow it, instead of hoping that it will happen.  A half-hearted effort isn't going to do what needs to be done!

BRB with some replies.


----------



## lisah0711

Dahly said:


> Good Luck to your DS at the ortho! Both my son's had/have braces..the 12 year old had 4 baby teeth pulled two years ago, and has had brackets on the top four teeth since August '08! Last week we had to have two PERMANENT teeth pulled, because his mouth is too small for all of them to fit properly. He finally will have the remaining brackets put on the rest of his teeth on Aug 25th. A minimum of 2 more years in braces! Poor kid, but he has been a trooper!



Thanks, Dahly!  He is actually pretty excited about it right now, even after getting the impressions yesterday.  He had two baby teeth that hopefully will fall out once the braces go on and they get some space in there for them to fall out.  We all did braces in high school -- I think it is a lot better to get them over with in middle school, if you can.  



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I'm standing in my own way and I'm going to kick my butt back into shape next week!!!!!



New decade, new plan, new you!    But you should take a bit of time to congratulate yourself on how far you've come so far!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Oh and I totally here you about a man in tight pants....well tight baseball pants anyway....I dont dig a guy in skinny jeans.



Yeah, it's no fun if they don't have any muscles!  



cclovesdis said:


> Today was a pretty bad day. I know I could have eaten a lot more, but I still binged. It seems like whatever I eat for breakfast is fine, but finding something for lunch that sustains me has been difficult. I'm still looking for something that keeps me satisfied until dinner. I keep thinking about adding an afternoon snack, but nothing seems to appeal to me. No exercise today either because my foot hurt this morning. I should be fine to exercise tomorrow morning. I'm hoping.



CC, do you have protein for lunch?  I've been adding protein to my breakfast and it really makes a difference for me.  Maybe a protein and fat like some healthy nuts?  It's a journey, girl, one step back, two steps forward!  



A.Mickey said:


> Thanks all!  I know I rarely post on here, but I just want to say keep pushing everyone!!
> 
> I was stuck at a plateau for 4 weeks at least and finally 5 lbs just magically shed off my body when I didn't look at the scale for a week!
> 
> Hang in there everyone!  Keep Pushing!



Congratulations on being the BL this week!  



carmiedog said:


> I don't know if anyone here can answer this...
> 
> Is dieting easier after menopause? or a hysterectomy?
> 
> I only struggle once a month, but when I do...holy twinkie!



I thought that a lot of my diet problems would be solved when I had my hysterectomy, then when I got my thyroid issues addressed, sorry, but for me, no difference.  There are always going to be good days and bad days.  My doctor told me that you ususally have to be really, really sick for things like that to really make any difference in weight loss.    You've done very well these challenges, in spite of your monthly struggles!  



flipflopmom said:


> First day went well.  No criers, got everyone home, everyone fed.  Ranks well in my book!  Looks like they are mostly sweet kiddos, we'll see when the fear wears off.  They're going to be talkers, so we are working on that starting TODAY before it gets out of control!



Glad that you had a good first day, Taryn!   No crying!  

Remember Flylady's mantra is baby steps, baby steps.  You have a lot going on in your life already without adding a bunch of homekeeping tasks!  

Good luck with tomorrow's weigh in!  I will be back later to check in!


----------



## tigger813

I read until 7:30 and then went back to sleep until 9! I guess I really needed that extra sleep!

Just had my protein water and a hash brown. Now it's time to get cleaning! I don't even know where to start!!!!


----------



## brinalyn530

Thanks Taryn! Youre absolutely right, what do I have to lose? I think Im going to go for it! Glad you had a good first day (no crying = good day in my book)! Sending calming vibes to you until things settle down  . 

QOTD Thursday - What is one thing that you can do today to motivate yourself? It can be from the list or something that you've thought of for yourself. Tell us what it is and then do it!
Well, Im motivated to not die during the 10k race that Im going to register for  ! Does that count?

CC  I had the same thought as Lisa, protein (and fiber). I try to make sure I have some of both at each meal  it really helps keep me satisfied until the next meal. And a handful of almonds or walnuts or even a piece of fruit are great afternoon snacks that dont have a great deal of calories if you still need something between lunch and dinner. I also agree with Taryn to make sure you have something healthy with you in case you get too hungry, even if you may not feel like eating it when you pack it. Hang in there, things are bound to fall into place if you keep moving forward  !

Lindsay  OK, lets talk about meeting up at the 10k! I will register this weekend. I have a flutter in my tummy writing that, I hope its excitement  ! About football, Im just so disappointed in Dan Snyder for what hes done to our team  the Skins used to be an institution around here, I mean like religion! But after JKC died and Snyder took over, its just bad decision after bad decision  . We all have high hopes for Shanahan and McNabb, but I am reserving my opinion until midseason! 

And speaking of tight pants  whats up with all the MLB players wearing those ugly baggy pants lately? Dont they know they are negatively affecting the female viewers  !

Tracey  Im not sure when your birthday is, but I hope you have a great party and birthday day!

Did my first back to back C25K days, stuck with 3-2 and 3-3 instead of going from 3-2 to 4-1 just in case. It wasnt terrible but my legs were not very happy with me last night let me tell ya! They feel ok this morning so far, just a little twinge every now and then, more like sore muscles than actual pain though so not too bad. I have a break until Saturday so I hope they feel good by then for 4-1  for some reason 4 looks a lot harder than 3  ? 

OK, Ive got a couple of things to do today at work. Ill check back in this afternoon.

Have a great day everyone!

Bree


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Bree! It's tomorrow and my party is on Saturday! After that it's back on to losing weight and working my butt off !!!!!

Cleaning is coming along nicely and we're on episode 4 of season 2 of Big Bang Theory!


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> Which brings me to today's QOTD:  What is one thing that you can do today to motivate yourself?  It can be from the list or something that you've thought of for yourself.  Tell us what it is and then do it!



At this point, I am staying fairly motivated. Seeing my name on the Top Ten list makes me wanna challenge myself to stay there. Even though I have been pretty much on-plan this week, I really don't know if the scale has the same goals as I do for tomorrow morning. So, to stay motivated today, I think I just need to keep on keepin' on.


~~~ On a different topic, what the heck is a FlyLady??


----------



## brinalyn530

CC  This was in my email this afternoon, thought of you when I read it! 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/weigh...id=nl_EverydayHealthDietandNutrition_20100812

and then right behind that one was this one : 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/healt...id=nl_EverydayHealthDietandNutrition_20100812

Hope those are helpful

It's awfully quiet here today!

Talk to you guys later,

Bree


----------



## pjlla

Good afternoon all!  Sorry I have been so out of touch.  I've had a hard time getting back into a regular schedule now that I am home from vacation.  I've been back since Sunday night and haven't even LOOKED at my email yet!  I've done my vacation laundry, but that is about it.  

I am looking forward to coaching this upcoming week!  I'm hoping that it will help put me in a better place, motivation wise.  

I'll save my gabbing for my coaching week... just want to say that I am glad to be back with you all..................P


----------



## lisah0711

Connie96 said:


> At this point, I am staying fairly motivated. Seeing my name on the Top Ten list makes me wanna challenge myself to stay there. Even though I have been pretty much on-plan this week, I really don't know if the scale has the same goals as I do for tomorrow morning. So, to stay motivated today, I think I just need to keep on keepin' on.
> 
> 
> ~~~ On a different topic, what the heck is a FlyLady??



I think being on the top ten list three weeks in a row would be really good motivation!  Great job!  

Flylady is someone who has developed a system of cleaning your home, as well as other things.  The website is www.flylady.com  I tried "flying," as they call it, for awhile but it was too much for me.  I use something now called Daily Hotel Clean http://www.womansday.com/Articles/Shelter/Organizing-Cleaning/Countdown-to-Clean.html
It seems to work better for me.  But I think the whole keeping a home issue is like the journey to good health -- it is a matter of finding what works for you and your family.



brinalyn530 said:


> CC  This was in my email this afternoon, thought of you when I read it!
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/weigh...id=nl_EverydayHealthDietandNutrition_20100812
> 
> and then right behind that one was this one :
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/healt...id=nl_EverydayHealthDietandNutrition_20100812
> 
> Hope those are helpful
> 
> It's awfully quiet here today!
> 
> Talk to you guys later,
> 
> Bree



Those were interesting articles, Bree.  Thanks for sharing!  



pjlla said:


> Good afternoon all!  Sorry I have been so out of touch.  I've had a hard time getting back into a regular schedule now that I am home from vacation.  I've been back since Sunday night and haven't even LOOKED at my email yet!  I've done my vacation laundry, but that is about it.
> 
> I am looking forward to coaching this upcoming week!  I'm hoping that it will help put me in a better place, motivation wise.
> 
> I'll save my gabbing for my coaching week... just want to say that I am glad to be back with you all..................P



 Hi pjlla!  Welcome back!  And thanks for coaching next week!    Coaching definitely helped me feel like I was getting back to where I needed to be so I hope it does the same for you!


----------



## Connie96

lisah0711 said:


> Flylady is someone who has developed a system of cleaning your home, as well as other things.  The website is www.flylady.com  I tried "flying," as they call it, for awhile but it was too much for me.  I use something now called Daily Hotel Clean http://www.womansday.com/Articles/Shelter/Organizing-Cleaning/Countdown-to-Clean.html
> It seems to work better for me.  But I think the whole keeping a home issue is like the journey to good health -- it is a matter of finding what works for you and your family.



I totally suck at housekeeping so I've googled many times for "methods" or some kind of bare bones checklist/schedule type thing, but never found anything that I liked. I will check out both of these. The mere thought of implementing a system should put DH over the moon! Score points for me!!!


----------



## 50sjayne

Connie96 said:


> I totally suck at housekeeping so I've googled many times for "methods" or some kind of bare bones checklist/schedule type thing, but never found anything that I liked. I will check out both of these. The mere thought of implementing a system should put DH over the moon! Score points for me!!!



I really like flylady's method. Mostly because I just get so bored cleaning. I used to listen to talk radio when our town had some good shows and I'd clean--it was interesting to listen to plus I'd call in sometimes. Now we have nothing and no good radio stations. Well I have 2 that I listen to-- the classical channel and an oldies channel that's on am- neither come in in every room. So the 15 minute timer thing in every area really works for me, keeps me from mindblowing boredom. For cleaning the kitchen and cooking at the same time-- that sort of thing I'll listen to live 365 radio on the computer-- it has an amazing array of channels. I really like the fast pass station--it has a lot of the music from Disneyland's rides and shows. I also like the new age stuff- I'm a sucker for a thunder storm in the background of classical-- that sort of thing lol. Theres some awesome shag and bluegrass channels too.


----------



## 50sjayne

> Which brings me to today's QOTD: What is one thing that you can do today to motivate yourself? It can be from the list or something that you've thought of for yourself. Tell us what it is and then do it



Well I was going to organize pictures in my photobucket today and seeing pictures of myself heavy and where I am now motivate me ;-)


----------



## Worfiedoodles

lisah0711 said:


> Who is standing in your way?  And more importantly, what are you going to do about it?



Yep,  I am totally standing in my own way! I'm on track so far today, now I just have to get through this evening without eating too much. What am I going to do about it? Well, I guess I'm going to try to plan my evenings better, because that's where the downfall comes. I need to eat smaller amounts in the evening, and get back to getting to bed early so I can get up early to do my workouts! As for this week...the arrival of TOM helped me realize why I've been so hungry... I did end up with 2.5 hrs of brisk walking today between going places, etc., so I may consider that my exercise and let myself go to bed early, with the condition I don't go back to the kitchen after dinner! 



lisah0711 said:


> What is one thing that you can do today to motivate yourself?  It can be from the list or something that you've thought of for yourself.  Tell us what it is and then do it!



Well, with all the talk of FlyLady, I'm going back to my FlyBaby roots and starting at the beginning, well, near the beginning...for me, that's the before bed routine and going to bed at a decent hour. *Taryn* (ok, I think it was Taryn, forgive me if I'm wrong) -- you can't stay up late cleaning for FlyLady! She is vehemently opposed to that! Going to bed at a decent hour is one of her ten basic rules. Set yourself up for success the next day, then go to sleep! Shine your sink, lay out your clothes for tomorrow, brush your teeth and crawl in bed.  Tomorrow you will be able to clean a little more. Do what you can today, do another 15 minutes tomorrow. The system builds habits on top of others, you aren't supposed to do the entire thing in one day!  You will be amazed what you can accomplish with just hitting a hot spot for 2 minutes, or a 5-minute room rescue! Maybe I'll read Sink Reflections again (that's FlyLady's book). It really helps me focus and that's something I seem to be lacking in general lately. I've also gotten away from following the daily e-mails, and it shows in my house...I don't get all the testimonials anymore, just the reminders. They're easy to delete from e-mail, and they're all I really need...

I know I've missed some big things this week -- Congratulations to *JenAnderson!* Lifetime at WW is a ginormous accomplishment! 

This is so late, but Happy Anniversay, *Dona!*

 Back *Pamela!* Looking forward to a great week of your coaching -- I need a good kick in the pants! 

 *Lisa* for a fabulous week of coaching! We really appreciate you stepping in to fill the breach! 

*CC* -- My afternoon snack is either two wasa crackers with two wedges of light laughing cow cheese, or an orange with 2 tbsp. of raw cashews. Just a few options that might work for you -- I've also enjoyed a Babybel and an apple before, or even a Kashi Bar. You really can be creative, don't be tied down by what is a traditional "snack"!  Some people have a small bowl of cereal...

*Connie* -- The beauty of the Flylady system is you only do one thing for awhile, then you build. It's good because it doesn't have to be overwhelming. And it does become rote after awhile. I don't even think about my morning routine anymore, I just do it. I end up reallocating a ton of time to things I'd rather do. 

*Bree* -- I too am ready for some Football -- but I like mine Patriots style!  Looking forward to Sunday afternoons and yes, this year -- Thanksgiving Day! 

*Tracey* -- Let me add my early wishes for a wonderful ! I know it will be a fantastic celebration, and you have put a lot of effort and planning into it. 

*Rose* --  However you spend the weekend, I hope you feel good about yourself and the wonderful young man you raised. That is a true accomplishment! 

Maria


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Maria!

We just played Sorry Sliders and the girls are off to bed so DH and I can figure out the Chinese food we will be ordering on Saturday! Some final cleaning tomorrow. Not sure if we will go to Build A Bear tomorrow or Sunday. 

Bacon and egg biscuits for breakfast! I didn't want anything too heavy since I'm going to eat a big lunch at the British Beer Co! SO excited about that!

Time to tuck DD2 in!

Please let me sleep in the morning!!!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Thanks for all the great suggestions! I am going to start small and make my goal for the week to pack something for snack. It's so hard to accept and admit, but with me, I have to start small. I made my own behavior charts my senior year of high school. I may have to go back to do that to help me on my journal to a much, much healthier lifestyle.

Bree-Those articles were/are a huge help! Thanks so so so much.

Maria-I definitely need to incorporate more nuts in my diet. I work in a nut-free building, so I'll have to eat more of them over the weekend and maybe with dessert. I wonder if walnuts in chocolate pudding would resemble a brownie enough for me. Hmm...

I am good about having fiber, carbs, and protein at most meals. I would say about 90% of them, especially lately. I need to be better about eating all 3 at all meals.

QOTD for yesterday: It is definitely me standing in the way. I am constantly saying, "I can't." "Tomorrow." "Maybe" "If I do this..." etc. I am hoping to end this challenge below 150. That is between realistic and optimistic.

QOTD today: Well, I'll commit to something for tomorrow. I will eat 3 planned meals that have protein, fiber, and carbs in them.

COW Part 2: I am reading a book based on the "Potatoes Not Prozac" diet. It is designed to help decrease sugar cravings (I wonder why this book appealed to me ) and improve one's mood. So far, the biggest tip I picked up is that milk is not protein, at least not on this diet. Another good thing about this plan is that you start small. Again, . I am working on the "have protein with breakfast" step. I'm not particularly thrilled with the idea of having a potato every night before bed, but rest of the plan really jives with me and I see it having high potential for really helping me. 

Taryn-Glad the first day went well!

Have a great day tomorrow everyone! Hoping for great weigh-ins for everyone!

CC


----------



## mikamah

Good evening everyone!!  It's funny, I haven't been on here much this week, and i have't been eating very well.  Such a big correlation between the two.  I got called in to work early this am because we had some sick calls, so we didn't get our run/walk in til after work.  Michael was a little tired and we ran through a cemetary where he got off his scooter to jump over some streams and fell and hurt his leg, not bad, but overtired bad.  Then on the way back he fell off the scooter accidently, onto his elbow, but luckily there was no blood, so he was fine.  I mapmyrun-ed and we actually did just over 3 miles, which was pretty good with the drama.  When we got back, I lit the grill and made a big salad with grilled chicken and sat out while the chicken cooked and read an article I printed out in february on motivation by Jeff Galloway. 
I hadn't seen todays qotd yet, but it goes right along with it.  I tried to find a link because it was a good article, but I think I had to subscribe to his newsletter, which I did, and it was emailed to me. 
http://www.jeffgalloway.com/resources/index.html This is the link to that if anyone is interested.  The article was very positive, and made some good points.  One I liked is the difference between a dream and a vision and one thing you should do to keep motivated is to have a goal or a vision that is realistic and we should write it on our calendars.  The princess half is a dream for me, and I am making that my vision.  

My goal is to finish this next week strong.  I am going to journal every single day, and get out on my bike twice, run/walk 3 times, and head into my vacation on the right foot.  I've been slacking this week, and almost getting into the old vacation eating mode, but this year, I'm not going to go completely off track.  

Lisa- thanks for coaching this week. You always do such a great job, and I love the articles you post for us.  I love today's list for getting motivated.  The princess is a huge motivator for me too.  I almost feel like I need to register for it to make it more definite.  I don't know if I can wait til my original date of october first.  

So, for today's qotd- I read that article, ran/walked, and made a healthy dinner, and I've got my food journal out and ready for tomorrow. 

Yesterdays qotd- I am definintely the one standing in my way.  I am the one who falls into old habits when I'm in situations where there are temptations.  My family may have the unhealthy foods and blender drinks around this summer, but I am the one who makes the decision to eat and drink them. I know what to do to make healthier choices.  I do not need to gain 5-10 pounds on my 2 week vacation, and I am determined not to.  I need to make a plan and stick to it. 

Ah, a pjlla plan is just what I need.  Thanks for coaching this upcoming week, Pamela.  

I'd love for the flylady to stop by my house and just do a quick overhaul.   I invited a few friends from work over next wednesday, and that's my good motivation to really clean this weekend, and then I'll start vacation with a clean house.  I definitely am putting the running ahead of housework this summer.  

Have a super evening everyone!!  Good luck with the scale tomorrow, and remember, it's just a number, with many factors that can affect it, so remember that if you're not happy with your number.  You are here and giving it your all, and you are awesome!!!!


----------



## my3princes

I wrote my resume today and applied for 2 jobs.  That's a good start for me.  Hopefully I'll feel less stress now that I'm getting things done.


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> What is one thing that you can do today to motivate yourself?  It can be from the list or something that you've thought of for yourself.  Tell us what it is and then do it!



I'm slightly scared this week.  I am exhausted from the stress of being back at school, and I know this will only get worse as gymnastics ramps back up, a new class starts, and we are approaching the 1 year anniversary of Daddy's death.  I've had some bad habits sneaking back in.  A few brownies last night.  No journaling at all this week.  Too tired to worry about a dinner, so mindless tv eating.  Tonight, it was a turkey breast.  Not terribly unhealthy, I know, but the sheer quantity of turkey I ate scares me.  

I know I feel less stressed to lose, and that's not all bad.  I am pretty sure I'll have a maintain this week.  Since I met my goal for the challenge, I would love to hit it really hard next week and eek out a pound or two more.  

Recognizing that I am backsliding, knowing why, should help. If I can get a meal plan for the rest of the week, and see what I can do at night to get it going would help.  If it were cooler, I'd do more crockpot dinners.  But all my crockpot meals are what I consider to be "cool weather meals".  

Sorry for the book, but I have been a little introspective and thoughtful this week.  I feel like I lost the momemtum this week.  




lisah0711 said:


> Remember Flylady's mantra is baby steps, baby steps.  You have a lot going on in your life already without adding a bunch of homekeeping tasks!



I know.  But I am one of those weirdos that just functions better in a relatively tidy house.  



brinalyn530 said:


> Did my first back to back C25K days, stuck with 3-2 and 3-3 instead of going from 3-2 to 4-1 just in case. It wasnt terrible but my legs were not very happy with me last night let me tell ya! They feel ok this morning so far, just a little twinge every now and then, more like sore muscles than actual pain though so not too bad. I have a break until Saturday so I hope they feel good by then for 4-1  for some reason 4 looks a lot harder than 3  ?


It's all mental.  You can totally do this!



Connie96 said:


> At this point, I am staying fairly motivated. Seeing my name on the Top Ten list makes me wanna challenge myself to stay there.



You are totally doing great.  I wish I had that same motivation this week.  Like you, I seem to only be able to focus on one thing at a time, and this week it has been school. 



pjlla said:


> I'll save my gabbing for my coaching week... just want to say that I am glad to be back with you all..................P



Glad you made it home safely!



Connie96 said:


> The mere thought of implementing a system should put DH over the moon! Score points for me!!!



Until I started running, I had a great schedule.  I'm struggling a bit to catch up now.  I love systems!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Well, with all the talk of FlyLady, I'm going back to my FlyBaby roots and starting at the beginning, well, near the beginning...for me, that's the before bed routine and going to bed at a decent hour. *Taryn* (ok, I think it was Taryn, forgive me if I'm wrong) -- you can't stay up late cleaning for FlyLady! She is vehemently opposed to that!  Maybe I'll read Sink Reflections again (that's FlyLady's book). It really helps me focus and that's something I seem to be lacking in general lately.


Wondered if that book was worth a read... might have to check into it.  Thanks!  The bad thing is, I don't think flylady has an hour nap every afternoon in her plans, and I've been crashing for an hour for the last few days.  That  offsets the staying up late, a bit.  



mikamah said:


> Good evening everyone!!  It's funny, I haven't been on here much this week, and i have't been eating very well.
> Good luck with the scale tomorrow, and remember, it's just a number, with many factors that can affect it, so remember that if you're not happy with your number.  You are here and giving it your all, and you are awesome!!!!



I agree Kathy.  I've been skipping my evening BL check in, and just doing it in the am.  It's showing in my habits.  I am making it a point to get back on in the afternoons/early evenings starting today.  


My run this am was soooo humid.  I am kind of upset, b/c now that my mornings are shortened, I've had to keep my 2 during week runs to 3 miles, just for time.  I would like for at least 1 of them to be a 4 miler.  Maybe as I settle into a routine I can get up a bit earlier.  I did run in the dark, but there were older people there that walk every morning, so I felt safe.  If left 15 minutes earlier, I could do it.  Just 15 minutes.  I can do this. 

Have a great night.  Thank GOODNESS tomorrow is Friday!
Taryn


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  

Finally finished the course.  I am glad that that is done for now.  Have somethings to do for the fall and spring but I don't have to think about those now.  

Don't have much time this morning.  Dh is insisting that we do something together.  He wants to drive to the Cape May zoo.  I love the place because it is small and easy to see the animals but I really don't want to do the drive.  I have been in a car or sitting for the last 2 weeks but we are going and I know I will have a good time once we get there.

Just wanted to check in and say hello.  

Ds has not heard about the job yet so please send as much PD as possible.  It would be great for him. 

Have a great day.


----------



## pjlla

My name is Pamela and I am your coach for the next 7 days!  Most of you know me, but I'll give you newbies a brief bio....

I am a married,mid-40's mostly SAHM to two kids (DD 15 and DS 12).  I love to scrapbook and read about Disney (and of course, visit Disney).  I struggled with my weight most of my teen and adult life.  I first tried Weight Watchers in about 1978 or so (in high school) and lost about 20-30 pounds.  I kept that weight off through high school and most of college.  But then the real struggle began.

I remember feeling really fat when I met my DH in 1986 (in college)... I probably weighed in the 150's.  And it went up from there.  The pressure of wearing a wedding dress in 1992 got me back in line and I got married at a pleasant, if not super thin, 139-ish.  And I ballooned after that.  By our first anniversary I was about 180.  

I struggled for years with the weight at that point.  And two pregnancies, nursing, and staying at home certainly didn't help.

From about 1993 through 2008 I lost and regained significant amounts of weight over and over (mostly on Weight Watchers, once on Jenny Craig, and a few of those crazy things like the cabbage soup diet! )  I finally ended up at about 219 pounds in early 2003.  At that point we were planning a return trip to WDW in 2004 and I didn't want to hate the pictures again, like I did in 2002.  I spent most of 2003 on WW and lost 40 pounds.  I did return to WDW slimmer than my previous trip, but not at my goal (I was at about 173).  Sadly, after the trip I lost my momentum and slowly regained more than 20 of those lost pounds to end up at an even 200 pounds as of January 2008.  With yet another WDW trip on the horizon, I VOWED I would not return to Disney fatter than the previous trip.  I hit the gym, renewed my pledge to WW (but did it on my own this time.... no meetings, no $$) and managed to hit about 165 for our trip in April!  And you know what.... I made a *PLAN* and kept going after the trip!!  I didn't lose all of my momentum!  

Anyhow, here I am, more than two years later, still at it!  Now, I will say, that since I keep changing my goal weight, I haven't "officially" hit my goal yet!    But I'm trying hard not to worry too much about it.  As long as I stay in the low 130's, I am pretty happy with myself.

Well... that wasn't so brief, was it?!  I just want you all to know that no matter WHERE you are in your weight loss journey (or maintenance journey), I've probably been there!!  


I recently read a pretty good book about someone's weight loss journey.  The book is called "The Incredible Shrinking Critic...  My excellent adventure in weight loss.  75 Pounds and counting..."  by Jami Bernard (she is a film critic). While most of the book was pretty standard, as far as weight loss stories go, it did have some great insights.  Here is one of them....

*"Now a word about 'willpower'.  Remove it from your vocabulary. Losing serious weight has nothing to do with that all-purpose buzzword that implies you're fat because you're a degenerate good-for-nothing.  People hurl that word like a gauntlet....

It doesn't mean you are absolved of complicity in your weight gain. You opened your mouth, you chewed, you swallowed.  But medical research and consensus of experts refutes the 'willpower' theory:  Lasting weight loss is about strategy, not willpower.*"

So today's QOTD is...

We all read about strategies to use at big holiday meals and events... but those usually only happen a few times a year.... 

What *STRATEGY* have you come up with to use on a *DAILY* basis to help keep you from diving into the chips/ice cream/cookies that we all encounter?  

I'll answer the question later and I'll tell you what the book said about it later.  Just want to hear your answers first. 

Well... I'm off to do a bit of exercise and go back to school shopping with DD.  Have a super day!  Don't forget to weigh in and send the numbers to Shannon!................P


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  I need a few minutes to get caught up and then I need to post the COW.  I meant to be on yesterday but we kept losing the power at our house.    We had some extreme heat in Minnesota yesterday so I am thinking that the power loss was due to all the power being used to keep cool.  Anyways...we have power again this morning so I am happy and I will now get caught up.


----------



## jenanderson

*Week 10 COW Results*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

I also feel I need to state that please let me know if I make any mistakes.  I am only human and it is a bunch of data to keep organized.    I try my hardest to be sure I accurately record all the postings and PM messages.  

*Statistics:*
We had  11 people try the COW this week.
6 people reported their points for Part I (water, vegetables & exercising)
10 people reported about their ideas for the COW in Part II

*Here are the top numbers for the COW*

*23 points*
flipflopmom

*25 points *
jenanderson

*28 points*
connie96


*A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!  *

*New to the COW.PRIZES!*
Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about your new exercise).  If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!

*PART 1 WINNER =  lisah0711
PART 2 WINNER = wofriedoodles*

Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the COW last week.  I hope to see some of you give the COW a chance again this upcoming week.  Remember...you don't have to do all of it or participate every week to try it out this week.  

Stay tuned for the COW Week 12 to be posted!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thanks for all your nice comments about my coaching this week!    I felt like I had kind of lost my mojo since I came back from vacation and coaching helped to get me back on track.  I lost 3 pounds too!   Hoping for a new decade before this challenge ends.

A big, BL happy birthday to Tracey (tigger813) today!  

And a big welcome to our new coach this week, pjlla!  

Please PM those weight to LuvBaloo and COW numbers to jenanderson today.



Connie96 said:


> I totally suck at housekeeping so I've googled many times for "methods" or some kind of bare bones checklist/schedule type thing, but never found anything that I liked. I will check out both of these. The mere thought of implementing a system should put DH over the moon! Score points for me!!!



It is going to get easier, Connie, as your daughter gets a little older!   I did way too much myself when DS was younger because it was "easier" and "faster" -- I should have done a better job teaching him how to reliably pick up after himself so now I just shut the door!  



50sjayne said:


> Well I was going to organize pictures in my photobucket today and seeing pictures of myself heavy and where I am now motivate me ;-)



I think that you might have accidentally deleted your signature photos!    You look marvelous -- you should feel motivated everytime you see yourself in the mirror!  



Worfiedoodles said:


> Yep,  I am totally standing in my own way! I'm on track so far today, now I just have to get through this evening without eating too much. What am I going to do about it? Well, I guess I'm going to try to plan my evenings better, because that's where the downfall comes. I need to eat smaller amounts in the evening, and get back to getting to bed early so I can get up early to do my workouts! As for this week...the arrival of TOM helped me realize why I've been so hungry... I did end up with 2.5 hrs of brisk walking today between going places, etc., so I may consider that my exercise and let myself go to bed early, with the condition I don't go back to the kitchen after dinner!



After work is my downfall, too, so I will be interested to hear what works for you, Maria!  



mikamah said:


> Good evening everyone!!  It's funny, I haven't been on here much this week, and i have't been eating very well.  Such a big correlation between the two.  I got called in to work early this am because we had some sick calls, so we didn't get our run/walk in til after work.  Michael was a little tired and we ran through a cemetary where he got off his scooter to jump over some streams and fell and hurt his leg, not bad, but overtired bad.  Then on the way back he fell off the scooter accidently, onto his elbow, but luckily there was no blood, so he was fine.  I mapmyrun-ed and we actually did just over 3 miles, which was pretty good with the drama.  When we got back, I lit the grill and made a big salad with grilled chicken and sat out while the chicken cooked and read an article I printed out in february on motivation by Jeff Galloway.
> I hadn't seen todays qotd yet, but it goes right along with it.  I tried to find a link because it was a good article, but I think I had to subscribe to his newsletter, which I did, and it was emailed to me.
> http://www.jeffgalloway.com/resources/index.html This is the link to that if anyone is interested.  The article was very positive, and made some good points.  One I liked is the difference between a dream and a vision and one thing you should do to keep motivated is to have a goal or a vision that is realistic and we should write it on our calendars.  The princess half is a dream for me, and I am making that my vision.
> 
> My goal is to finish this next week strong.  I am going to journal every single day, and get out on my bike twice, run/walk 3 times, and head into my vacation on the right foot.  I've been slacking this week, and almost getting into the old vacation eating mode, but this year, I'm not going to go completely off track.



I'm so proud of you with your getting right back on track, not getting too far into vacation mode, and your training!    I think that we should have confidence in ourselves and register for the Princess -- we can do this!    Thanks for the link to the Galloway stuff!



my3princes said:


> I wrote my resume today and applied for 2 jobs.  That's a good start for me.  Hopefully I'll feel less stress now that I'm getting things done.



Good luck in your job search!  



flipflopmom said:


> I'm slightly scared this week.  I am exhausted from the stress of being back at school, and I know this will only get worse as gymnastics ramps back up, a new class starts, and we are approaching the 1 year anniversary of Daddy's death.  I've had some bad habits sneaking back in.  A few brownies last night.  No journaling at all this week.  Too tired to worry about a dinner, so mindless tv eating.  Tonight, it was a turkey breast.  Not terribly unhealthy, I know, but the sheer quantity of turkey I ate scares me.
> 
> I know I feel less stressed to lose, and that's not all bad.  I am pretty sure I'll have a maintain this week.  Since I met my goal for the challenge, I would love to hit it really hard next week and eek out a pound or two more.
> 
> Recognizing that I am backsliding, knowing why, should help. If I can get a meal plan for the rest of the week, and see what I can do at night to get it going would help.  If it were cooler, I'd do more crockpot dinners.  But all my crockpot meals are what I consider to be "cool weather meals".
> 
> Sorry for the book, but I have been a little introspective and thoughtful this week.  I feel like I lost the momemtum this week.



, Taryn, back to school is already a stressful time of year, then you add that you are teacher, DH's schedule and coming up on the first anniversary of when you lost your Daddy -- it's more than the triple whammy.  Be kind to yourself and take care of yourself during this stressful time.  



donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Finally finished the course.  I am glad that that is done for now.  Have somethings to do for the fall and spring but I don't have to think about those now.
> 
> Don't have much time this morning.  Dh is insisting that we do something together.  He wants to drive to the Cape May zoo.  I love the place because it is small and easy to see the animals but I really don't want to do the drive.  I have been in a car or sitting for the last 2 weeks but we are going and I know I will have a good time once we get there.
> 
> Just wanted to check in and say hello.
> 
> Ds has not heard about the job yet so please send as much PD as possible.  It would be great for him.
> 
> Have a great day.



 for your son, donac!  Enjoy your day with your DH!

Almost forgot to do my COW part 2 this week.  Just yesterday I received this email from sparkpeople.com.  Here is a little excerpt:

*The Key to Weight Loss Success
It's Write In Front of You*-- By Rebecca Pratt, SparkPeople Contributor

*Finally-- here it is. You have been waiting to hear these words for years...or at least as long the zipper on your skinny jeans hasn't budged. The key to weight loss success! It's not a shake, a supplement, or an exercise gizmo. You have it already, right at your finger tips. *

"I feel the most important action one can take when trying to lose weight is to keep a food diary," says SparkPeople dietitian Becky Hand. "Yes, it takes time to write down everything consumed during the day, but this in itself can curtail overeating and be vital for self-assessment and monitoring.  

Here's the link to the whole article:  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=394

I know that when I am faithfully journalling that I do so much better than when I just track things in my head.  So I am going to cart my spiral notebook with me everywhere I go and really put things on paper and see how I do.

Have a great day all!


----------



## jenanderson

*Welcome to the Challenge of the Week  COW 12*

Please know that you do not have to participate but the COW is here to help you build good habits and have fun as you focus on your health and fitness for the challenge.

It is summertime and that means it might be time to mix it up a bit with our Challenge of the Week (COW)! Here is how our new COW will work.
*
PART ONE: *The first part of the COW will be based off the wonderful work of Donac who taught me that if I do something for 30 days, it will become a habit. Each week I will post two to four habit suggestions for you and at the end of the week, you report your points to me.
*
NEW and EXCITING: *If you report your points, you will be eligible for wonderful prizes! I will randomly select one person each week to win a fabulous prize (maybe not fabulous but it will at least be a bit fun)!

*PART TWO:* The second part of the COW will be a fun task for you to complete during the week and then post about your experience here on our thread. Again, there will be FUN and FABULOUS prizes (for one randomly selected poster each week).

*COW 12*
*
PART ONE*
Drink 6-8 oz of water each day (1 point for each day) ( 1 cup of coffee or tea counts)
Eat 3 servings of fruits & vegetables each day (1 point for each day)
Exercise 25 minutes each day (1 point for each day)
Brush and floss your teeth each day (1 point for each day) - a healthy mouth is key to a healthy body!

When you send me your points please post your total in your RE and then in the main part of the pm list your points as follows:

XX days drinking water
XX eating 2 veggies
XX days of exercising for 20 minutes
XX days of brushing and flossing

This challenge runs from Friday, August 13, 2010 to Thursday August 19, 2010. On Friday August 20, 2010 PM me your points for the week. The COW results will be posted the same day the weekly totals are posted. 

*
PART TWO*
Since we have had a drop in people participating in the COW...I am going to try to inspire you to give it a try again with at least the 2nd part!    I recently came across this quote:  	

*Hard things take time to do. Impossible things take a little longer. *

For part 2 of the COW this week, share with us something that you thought would be impossible to do but is now a reality.  It can be about your weight, body size, exercise, something new you do now that you never thought you could do...whatever!


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks again, Pamela, for coaching this week!  



pjlla said:


> So today's QOTD is...
> 
> We all read about strategies to use at big holiday meals and events... but those usually only happen a few times a year....
> 
> What *STRATEGY* have you come up with to use on a *DAILY* basis to help keep you from diving into the chips/ice cream/cookies that we all encounter?



I really love this QOTD because it goes hand in glove with what I figured out that I needed to do to get my mojo back and get back on track.  

My STRATEGY to use on a DAILY basis to keep me on track is:
-- don't bring the bad stuff into the house
-- just say no to other people in the house who brought in bad stuff and want me to serve it, even though I am not going to eat it
-- cart my journal around everywhere and faithfully write down every single thing that goes in my mouth
-- use that dangerous time after work to review my journal and take care of any action item, ie, exercise that hasn't been done yet
-- do this day after day no matter how hard it is, how boring it is or how busy I am

This week-end I am going to map out my exercising and eating plan for the week as well as my training plan for the Princess.  I can't just WISH my way to success here -- it's up to me to make sure it happens. ('cause I can't let myself stand in my way! )

Great question, Pamela!    Can't wait to see what else you guys come up with so I can add to my list!  



jenanderson said:


> *Here are the top numbers for the COW*
> 
> *23 points*
> flipflopmom
> 
> *25 points *
> jenanderson
> 
> *28 points*
> connie96
> 
> 
> *A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!  *
> 
> *New to the COW….PRIZES!*
> Now, I printed out all the names of those who participated and drew one name from Part 1 (reporting your points) and one name from Part 2 (chatting about your new exercise).  If your name is selected as the winner for one of our prizes, please send me a PM with your address information so I can send your prize!
> 
> *PART 1 WINNER =  lisah0711
> PART 2 WINNER = wofriedoodles*
> 
> Again, congratulations to everyone who participated in the COW last week.  I hope to see some of you give the COW a chance again this upcoming week.  Remember...you don't have to do all of it or participate every week to try it out this week.
> 
> Stay tuned for the COW Week 12 to be posted!



  I'm a winner!  Congrats to all our winners and thank you, jenanderson, for all that you do for us as COW keeper!  

Have a great Friday!


----------



## jenanderson

Missed my run this morning because we are still having some interesting weather.  Major thunderstorms this morning, then it cleared up again and now it is really dark again.  I did run 5 miles yesterday so today might need to be a day off.  

I will be working on painting again today.  Yesterday we finished all the touch-up painting in DD's room, painted a dresser for her and painted DS's room.  We still need to paint his shelf units and 2 dressers for him.  I am so tired of remodeling their bedrooms but it was time and they are looking nice.

The good thing about painting yesterday was that I was really busy all day so I did not have a chance to eat too much or snack.  Then, when we lost power, I didn't day open the fridge much and I couldn't really cook anything.  This kept me on track as well!  



lisah0711 said:


> Flylady is someone who has developed a system of cleaning your home, as well as other things.  The website is www.flylady.com  I tried "flying," as they call it, for awhile but it was too much for me.  I use something now called Daily Hotel Clean http://www.womansday.com/Articles/Shelter/Organizing-Cleaning/Countdown-to-Clean.html
> It seems to work better for me.  But I think the whole keeping a home issue is like the journey to good health -- it is a matter of finding what works for you and your family.



Thanks for sharing these!  Cleaning is a major issue in my house.  We clean the house and then it becomes a disaster again.  Then we clean again and then it looks like a bomb went off!  We just keep repeating the cycles.  I need to have a system to help me get better at maintaining my house.



Connie96 said:


> I totally suck at housekeeping so I've googled many times for "methods" or some kind of bare bones checklist/schedule type thing, but never found anything that I liked. I will check out both of these. The mere thought of implementing a system should put DH over the moon! Score points for me!!!



  We might be related!  



50sjayne said:


> Well I was going to organize pictures in my photobucket today and seeing pictures of myself heavy and where I am now motivate me ;-)



I bet that is motivating!    I have been surprised when I look at photos of myself now and compare them to when I was heavy. 



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Thanks for all the great suggestions! I am going to start small and make my goal for the week to pack something for snack. It's so hard to accept and admit, but with me, I have to start small. I made my own behavior charts my senior year of high school. I may have to go back to do that to help me on my journal to a much, much healthier lifestyle.
> 
> COW Part 2: I am reading a book based on the "Potatoes Not Prozac" diet. It is designed to help decrease sugar cravings (I wonder why this book appealed to me ) and improve one's mood. So far, the biggest tip I picked up is that milk is not protein, at least not on this diet. Another good thing about this plan is that you start small. Again, . I am working on the "have protein with breakfast" step. I'm not particularly thrilled with the idea of having a potato every night before bed, but rest of the plan really jives with me and I see it having high potential for really helping me.



CC - There is nothing wrong with having small goals and I love the idea of a behavior checklist.  I know there are weeks where I could really use that idea to help me out!  

Thanks for sharing your book.  It sounds really interesting.  I have huge sugar cravings and know that I should work at cutting some sugar out of my diet.  



mikamah said:


> Good evening everyone!!  It's funny, I haven't been on here much this week, and i have't been eating very well.  Such a big correlation between the two.
> 
> When we got back, I lit the grill and made a big salad with grilled chicken and sat out while the chicken cooked and read an article I printed out in february on motivation by Jeff Galloway.
> I hadn't seen todays qotd yet, but it goes right along with it.  I tried to find a link because it was a good article, but I think I had to subscribe to his newsletter, which I did, and it was emailed to me.
> http://www.jeffgalloway.com/resources/index.html This is the link to that if anyone is interested.  The article was very positive, and made some good points.  One I liked is the difference between a dream and a vision and one thing you should do to keep motivated is to have a goal or a vision that is realistic and we should write it on our calendars.  The princess half is a dream for me, and I am making that my vision.



The relationship between success for me and visiting this thread is huge.  I think it has so much to do with keeping my mind on the task at hand.

I really like what you shared from your article!    I am going to read it because I think that it is so important to learn how to turn your dreams into visions that happen.  I used to be better about writing things on my calendar and I need to get back at it.  Thanks for sharing!



my3princes said:


> I wrote my resume today and applied for 2 jobs.  That's a good start for me.  Hopefully I'll feel less stress now that I'm getting things done.



GOOD LUCK!    I keep working on applying for jobs and I know how much work it takes to apply.  



flipflopmom said:


> I'm slightly scared this week.  I am exhausted from the stress of being back at school, and I know this will only get worse as gymnastics ramps back up, a new class starts, and we are approaching the 1 year anniversary of Daddy's death.  I've had some bad habits sneaking back in.  A few brownies last night.  No journaling at all this week.  Too tired to worry about a dinner, so mindless tv eating.  Tonight, it was a turkey breast.  Not terribly unhealthy, I know, but the sheer quantity of turkey I ate scares me.



Taryn - We all know the stress and energy of the first week of school.  I hope that you give yourself a bit of a break before you get too worried about how things are going.    As I have told you....you are STRONG and you can do this.  It is not going to be easy but take a deep breath and think of all you have been doing that may have seemed impossible when you started this healthy journey.  Now you are faced with a new set of "impossibles".  I think it is going to take time for you to figure it all out but you can do it!  



donac said:


> Finally finished the course.  I am glad that that is done for now.  Have somethings to do for the fall and spring but I don't have to think about those now.



Dona - Glad your class is done!  Enjoy the rest of the summer before you have to start back to school!



pjlla said:


> I recently read a pretty good book about someone's weight loss journey.  The book is called "The Incredible Shrinking Critic...  My excellent adventure in weight loss.  75 Pounds and counting..."  by Jami Bernard (she is a film critic). While most of the book was pretty standard, as far as weight loss stories go, it did have some great insights.  Here is one of them....
> 
> *"Now a word about 'willpower'.  Remove it from your vocabulary. Losing serious weight has nothing to do with that all-purpose buzzword that implies you're fat because you're a degenerate good-for-nothing.  People hurl that word like a gauntlet....
> 
> It doesn't mean you are absolved of complicity in your weight gain. You opened your mouth, you chewed, you swallowed.  But medical research and consensus of experts refutes the 'willpower' theory:  Lasting weight loss is about strategy, not willpower.*"



Thanks for sharing this book with us.  I know you chose it for the QOTD..but I am going to record it for the COW part 2 as well!  It is a really interesting idea because I think willpower a lot but having strategies is really the answer when I stop and think about things.  

*Bree  *How is your running going?  It sounds like you have been doing really well lately and I bet your race will go great when the day comes!

*Tigger813 *- Happy Birthday Tracey!


----------



## Connie96

Well, I've got a little loss this week and I'm glad of that. I was hoping for better because I was REALLY good this week. Even when I didn't wanna be. I do not, in any way, expect to see my name in the Top 10 list this week. And, while I think it was really sweet of some of you to hang back so I can get all encouraged by being on the list, it's time to turn it up a notch - you have what it takes to knock me off that list permanently if you so choose.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, guys!

Woke up at 5:17 this morning! Couldn't go back to sleep! Should've just gone on my walk! Ended up watching some tv and then got back in bed and started watching The Bucket List with DH! Then the girls came in! We had bacon and egg biscuits for breakfast and will have lunch a little bit later than usual and try out the new British Beer Co. that opened yesterday in the next town. Can't wait! Everything sounds yummy so not sure what I'll have! We also have to go to the Chinese restaurant later and give our order for tomorrow. I also hope to go and get my Build A Bear gift. DH and I are getting a new camera/camcorder for each other so we have it for our December trip. I told him I wanted iTunes gift cards from the girls! 

Waiting for the appraiser to come to finish up everything for the refinancing we are doing right now. I think we're pretty organized for the party. Just have to put some beer in the fridge and we'll have to get the ice, cake and Chinese food right before the party!


----------



## my3princes

Happy Birthday Tracey


----------



## tigger813

my3princes said:


> Happy Birthday Tracey



How sweet!!!! I love it! I will have to print that out and look at it when I need a happy boost to my day!!!!!


----------



## brinalyn530

Happy Birthday Tracey! 

CC  Always glad to help!



mikamah said:


> I definitely am putting the running ahead of housework this summer.


Youre not the only one, Kathy! Im declaring Sunday no cell phone day (no facebook, no texting, no calls unless someone is bleeding!) so I can top to bottom clean. I was so on track last month, but this month Ive been seriously slacking on the cleaning !

Thank you Lisa and Pamela for being our coaches and to Shannon and Jen too for everything you guys do !

Fridays QOTD : What STRATEGY have you come up with to use on a DAILY basis to help keep you from diving into the chips/ice cream/cookies that we all encounter?
I try to keep them out of the house and I try to keep myself busy. I realize that if they are there and I let myself get bored I will eat them. However, if I can concentrate on something else between dinner and bedtime, then Im less likely to go back to the kitchen even if the snacks are there. Also, since I started the C25K I havent really thought about having a snack in the evening  I think Im just so beat I dont have the energy to think about eating, or more accurately, I dont have the energy to walk back into the kitchen to get anything else to eat!



lisah0711 said:


> , Taryn, back to school is already a stressful time of year, then you add that you are teacher, DH's schedule and coming up on the first anniversary of when you lost your Daddy -- it's more than the triple whammy.  Be kind to yourself and take care of yourself during this stressful time.


Taryn  ITA with everything Lisa said, and thought it deserved to be repeated  !

Jen  The C25K is going great! Im really excited for the 5k and getting kind of excited for the MCM10k (thank you Lindsay!). I need to play with mapmyrun though since I have no idea how far Im going when doing the C25K  it would probably be helpful to know that right  ? 

My parents anniversary is today and my DMoms birthday was Wednesday, so tonight we are having Outback for dinner and birthday cake afterwards . My tummy already hurts thinking about it  they put so much salt on everything! I think Im going to stick with a salad and my all time favorite drink, the Wallaby Darned  . Ill have a small piece of cake and hope that my stomach doesnt keep me up all night like it did last week with Applebees! Then its C25K 4-1 and the minor league baseball game tomorrow which Im pretty excited about! Then cleaning on Sunday  which I am not at all excited about, but it needs to be done. 

I hope to be able to check back in here this afternoon before I leave since I know I wont be on again until Monday. 

Have a wonderful day everyone!

Bree


----------



## Connie96

pjlla said:


> What *STRATEGY* have you come up with to use on a *DAILY* basis to help keep you from diving into the chips/ice cream/cookies that we all encounter?



I have found that I have to make a conscious choice before I am presented with the temptation. If I'm feeling wishy washy about my choice, having a bottle of water in my hand or a piece of gum in my mouth keeps me from doing any unintentional damage. The gum strategy really saved me at the movie theater on Wednesday. If I hadn't kept that piece of gum in my mouth from the time I got out of the car to the time I got back into the car, I would have eaten tons of popcorn - possibly without even knowing it. Another good at-home strategy is to only eat while seated at the table, even if I'm sitting there alone - no grazing while walking around the kitchen or munching in front of the TV. I do break this one occasionally, but I do believe that it is a good and helpful strategy.


~~~ This is my first challenge, so I'm curious... Is it always this dead nearing the end of the challenge?? It's weigh-in day, for Pete's sake, and exactly 9 people have posted in this thread today. I'm pretty sure I can hear crickets chirping in here... 

Dona, Lisa, Pamela, Deb, Tracey, Bree, Jen and Taryn - I consider myself privileged to still be here and hangin' in with you guys today. I know there are others who will be here later and some faithfuls are out of pocket, but I was so surprised that we didn't hear from more folks this morning that I wanted to send y'all a special shout-out.

And, speaking of special shout-outs... Tracey! Hope it's a great one.

(I feel bad that I haven't wished each of our birthday girls a Happy Bday. Some days I guess I just wasn't paying close enough attention, so I belatedly and very sincerely wish them each happiness for their special day.)


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I don't have a strategy to avoid diving in! I just try and limit myself to a certain amount.

That being said, I haven't been using this strategy over the last 2 weeks but plan on getting back to it next week after my celebrations this weekend.

Had a wonderful lunch with DH and the girls at a new restaurant. I had fish and chips and onion rings. They brought me a small cake. We also had some chicken fingers for an appetizer. 

Having a great day! We are watching Project Runway right now and then we are planning on playing some Lego HP and Wii Sports Resort and hopefully watching a movie later.  We ordered our Chinese food for tomorrow. We'll have to pick that up at 1 and also pick up ice and the cake in the morning. DD1 insisted that I have a Carvel ice cream cake tonight so that will be supper!


----------



## brinalyn530

Connie - Thanks for the shout out  ! I was kind of wondering the same thing about it dying down near the end. Oh well, we'll keep each other company I guess! 

I'm about to leave work so I wanted to wish everyone a happy, healthy weekend! 

See you guys Monday!

Bree


----------



## mikamah

brinalyn530 said:


> I'm about to leave work so I wanted to wish everyone a happy, healthy weekend!
> 
> See you guys Monday!
> 
> Bree


Have a wonderful weekend!!



Connie96 said:


> The gum strategy really saved me at the movie theater on Wednesday. If I hadn't kept that piece of gum in my mouth from the time I got out of the car to the time I got back into the car, I would have eaten tons of popcorn - possibly without even knowing it. Another good at-home strategy is to only eat while seated at the table, even if I'm sitting there alone - no grazing while walking around the kitchen or munching in front of the TV. I do break this one occasionally, but I do believe that it is a good and helpful strategy.
> 
> 
> ~~~ This is my first challenge, so I'm curious... Is it always this dead nearing the end of the challenge?? It's weigh-in day, for Pete's sake, and exactly 9 people have posted in this thread today. I'm pretty sure I can hear crickets chirping in here...
> 
> Dona, Lisa, Pamela, Deb, Tracey, Bree, Jen and Taryn - I consider myself privileged to still be here and hangin' in with you guys today. I know there are others who will be here later and some faithfuls are out of pocket, but I was so surprised that we didn't hear from more folks this morning that I wanted to send y'all a special shout-out.


Nice job on the gum at the movies.  That is a big accomplishment in my book.  I try to sneak in a low fat bag of microwave popcorn for me.  
on the crickets.  I think in most of the challenges, it does quiet down gradually, but the summer seems moreso, just with vacations and the crazy busy lives of so many of us.  And some of us can't post from work, and are very jealous of those who can.



brinalyn530 said:


> Youre not the only one, Kathy! Im declaring Sunday no cell phone day (no facebook, no texting, no calls unless someone is bleeding!) so I can top to bottom clean. I was so on track last month, but this month Ive been seriously slacking on the cleaning !
> 
> The C25K is going great! Im really excited for the 5k and getting kind of excited for the MCM10k (thank you Lindsay!). I need to play with mapmyrun though since I have no idea how far Im going when doing the C25K  it would probably be helpful to know that right  ?


Happy cleaning sunday!!  I'm so happy you are enjoying the couch to 5K.  I found it to be such a great program, and workable.  Funny, I didn't really think about how far I was going until the longer runs toward the last few weeks.  I just stuck with the times of the program, so officially never got to the full 5k, but did the 30 min, more like 2miles.  



my3princes said:


> Happy Birthday Tracey


This is so fun!!

Happy 40th Tracey!!!Have a fabulous night and party tomorrow!!!



Connie96 said:


> Well, I've got a little loss this week and I'm glad of that. I was hoping for better because I was REALLY good this week. Even when I didn't wanna be. I do not, in any way, expect to see my name in the Top 10 list this week. And, while I think it was really sweet of some of you to hang back so I can get all encouraged by being on the list, it's time to turn it up a notch - you have what it takes to knock me off that list permanently if you so choose.


Nice job on the loss, what is this 4 weeks in a row now?  Maybe it's time for me to beat you next week!!  Keep up the great work, Connie. 



jenanderson said:


> Missed my run this morning because we are still having some interesting weather.  Major thunderstorms this morning, then it cleared up again and now it is really dark again.  I did run 5 miles yesterday so today might need to be a day off.
> 
> I will be working on painting again today.  Yesterday we finished all the touch-up painting in DD's room, painted a dresser for her and painted DS's room.  We still need to paint his shelf units and 2 dressers for him.  I am so tired of remodeling their bedrooms but it was time and they are looking nice.
> 
> The good thing about painting yesterday was that I was really busy all day so I did not have a chance to eat too much or snack.  Then, when we lost power, I didn't day open the fridge much and I couldn't really cook anything.  This kept me on track as well!


I thought of you and Jennz when I saw there were tornados in minnesota.  How scary.  Hope the storms are all behind you now.  Nice job on the 5 miles, and not opening the fridge.  You are always so positive, and I love the positive attitude about the loss of power being good to keeping you on track.  



lisah0711 said:


> My STRATEGY to use on a DAILY basis to keep me on track is:
> -- don't bring the bad stuff into the house
> -- just say no to other people in the house who brought in bad stuff and want me to serve it, even though I am not going to eat it
> -- cart my journal around everywhere and faithfully write down every single thing that goes in my mouth
> -- use that dangerous time after work to review my journal and take care of any action item, ie, exercise that hasn't been done yet
> -- do this day after day no matter how hard it is, how boring it is or how busy I am
> 
> This week-end I am going to map out my exercising and eating plan for the week as well as my training plan for the Princess.  I can't just WISH my way to success here -- it's up to me to make sure it happens. ('cause I can't let myself stand in my way! )


Love your list.  You are right, we can't just wish our way's there, it does take hard work and dedication, but it will be so rewarding when we reach our goals.  I think about showing off that princess medal  next february.



my3princes said:


> I wrote my resume today and applied for 2 jobs.  That's a good start for me.  Hopefully I'll feel less stress now that I'm getting things done.


Good luck.



flipflopmom said:


> I'm slightly scared this week.  I am exhausted from the stress of being back at school, and I know this will only get worse as gymnastics ramps back up, a new class starts, and we are approaching the 1 year anniversary of Daddy's death.  I've had some bad habits sneaking back in.  A few brownies last night.  No journaling at all this week.  Too tired to worry about a dinner, so mindless tv eating.  Tonight, it was a turkey breast.  Not terribly unhealthy, I know, but the sheer quantity of turkey I ate scares me.
> 
> I know I feel less stressed to lose, and that's not all bad.  I am pretty sure I'll have a maintain this week.  Since I met my goal for the challenge, I would love to hit it really hard next week and eek out a pound or two more.
> 
> Recognizing that I am backsliding, knowing why, should help. If I can get a meal plan for the rest of the week, and see what I can do at night to get it going would help.  If it were cooler, I'd do more crockpot dinners.  But all my crockpot meals are what I consider to be "cool weather meals".
> 
> Sorry for the book, but I have been a little introspective and thoughtful this week.  I feel like I lost the momemtum this week.


  Hang in there, Taryn.  You have so much going on, and aknowledging that and knowing why you might be having a hard time is so important.  I know as my mom's anniversary approached, I did cut myself some slack, and made it a point to get my exercise in which definintely help with the emotions some days, but other days the memories of the year before would just bubble up from nowhere, and I'd find myself crying but other days, I could talk about the good times we shared.  I hope the good memories of you daddy will bring you some laughter as his anniversary approaches. 



donac said:


> Finally finished the course.  I am glad that that is done for now.  Have somethings to do for the fall and spring but I don't have to think about those now.


Yay!!  Glad your course is done!!!



pjlla said:


> *"Now a word about 'willpower'.  Remove it from your vocabulary. Losing serious weight has nothing to do with that all-purpose buzzword that implies you're fat because you're a degenerate good-for-nothing.  People hurl that word like a gauntlet....
> 
> It doesn't mean you are absolved of complicity in your weight gain. You opened your mouth, you chewed, you swallowed.  But medical research and consensus of experts refutes the 'willpower' theory:  Lasting weight loss is about strategy, not willpower.*"
> 
> 
> What *STRATEGY* have you come up with to use on a *DAILY* basis to help keep you from diving into the chips/ice cream/cookies that we all encounter?


Journalling my food is the biggest strategy I've used to keep me on track, and reign me in as I start to snowball.  I know I eat way healthier when I write it faithfully.  I don't do it faithfully, but it is definitely my best strategy.  



jenanderson said:


> *23 points*
> flipflopmom
> 
> *25 points *
> jenanderson
> 
> *28 points*
> connie96
> 
> 
> *A big congratulations to everyone on the list and thanks to everyone who sent in their numbers!  *
> 
> *PART 1 WINNER =  lisah0711
> PART 2 WINNER = wofriedoodles*!


Congrats all to all the cow particiapnts and the prize winners!!!! 



lisah0711 said:


> I lost 3 pounds too!   Hoping for a new decade before this challenge ends.
> 
> AI'm so proud of you with your getting right back on track, not getting too far into vacation mode, and your training!    I think that we should have confidence in ourselves and register for the Princess -- we can do this!    Thanks for the link to the Galloway stuff!
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the whole article:  http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=394
> 
> I know that when I am faithfully journalling that I do so much better than when I just track things in my head.  So I am going to cart my spiral notebook with me everywhere I go and really put things on paper and see how I do!


Whoo hoo on the 3 pounds gone!!!!  Nice way to get back in the wagon!!  Thanks for the journalling article.  It's something I know really helps me to be successful, yet I don't do it.  This week I am on it for sure.  Maybe we'll be in the top 10 next week!
I like the idea of registering for the princess, and making it real.  We definitely can do this.  



jenanderson said:


> [Since we have had a drop in people participating in the COW...I am going to try to inspire you to give it a try again with at least the 2nd part!    I recently came across this quote:
> 
> *Hard things take time to do. Impossible things take a little longer. *
> 
> For part 2 of the COW this week, share with us something that you thought would be impossible to do but is now a reality.  It can be about your weight, body size, exercise, something new you do now that you never thought you could do...whatever!


For me, it's running.  I have never liked to run, and as an adult, never ran until this past february.  People here started talking about he c25k, and I knew how regular exercise could help boost the mind and help with depression, and I had been feeling pretty down after the holidays, so I started the c25k and actually am running still.  It was hard, I felt like I was going to die many days, the first day, I couldn't run a full minute, but I perservered and am still doing it, and when I think I am actually planning to run/walk a half marathon, it still amazes me.  I've taken is slow, and still am, but have a plan to slowly add a mile each month to my longer runs, and I will be able to do 13.1 in feb.  I guess I should thank whoever here on the dis recommended the Enell running bra.  I would not be running today without it.  Best 60 bucks ever spent.

I"ve tracked my food all day, and am off to make dinner, and then we'll take a bike ride tonight.  I've been good about getting my 3 runs a week in, but the past few weeks, I haven't done much else, so I want to change that.  I was up .6 today, back to 210.2, and almost was going to reweigh tomorrow, but I accepted it, realized it could have been worse, and will see 209 next week, hopefully 208.  

Enjoy your friday evening everyone.


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey everyone!  I just finished my nap!  

Happy birthday Tracey!!!  I hope this weekend is AWESOME for you!!!!


Posting from my iPod touch on the couch, NO WAY I'm going to attempt quoting and smilies, so I'm just going to check in and reply later!

Woke up at 4:30this am.  Couldn't sleep!  Started cleaning our cabinets in the kitchen.  I got 9 done before I had to get ready!   We have a lot of cabinets, so I am still less than halfway there!  By the time I thought about weigning, I'd had half a pot of coffee!!  I'm going to wait until tomorrow.

Stayed at work until 5 everyday this week, or later, and I have been there by 7:45!!!  I'll be glad when things settle in!


----------



## Dahly

Happy 40th Tracey!!!Have a great birthday weekend! 

What a long Friday...work was brutal today, but it is over and it the weekend! 


QOTD - i try to keep my temptation foods out of the house, namely vanilla ice cream, but DS and DH both want it, so I do get it for them. I have found some good WW ice cream bars, 1 and 2 points worth, that I like, so I have one of those while they enjoy the full fat stuff. I am not too much of sweets eater, other than a good piece of chocolate every once in a while.  Chips can be a problem, my fav is ruffles and sour cream/onion dip, so I don't even go down the snack aisle at the store..i make DS or DH go get what they need. 

Going to the Nature Center for a hike in the morning, hopefully it won't be too hot. No other plans for the weekend, but like many of you..I need to clean house!! That should be on the agenda for Sunday afternoon. 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

No idea where to start with this post. I guess I'll attempt to answer the QOTD. Well, I've tried the keeping it out of the house strategy, but I'm not the only person who shops so that isn't so helpful. Plus, I'm notorious for actually going out specifically to buy something sugary and fat-filled. I really need to stop that. Anyone want to guess what I just did? 

Ok, so what does work? Journaling, when I do it. Also, eating more slowly and talking through meals. You can't eat and talk at the same time. 

Today was a mixed day. I started off really well and did great through dinner. I fell apart post-dinner. I am determined to make tomorrow a better day. I know I will spend a good amount of time in the pool tomorrow so that will help. We're having visitors for dinner tomorrow night and I have no idea what's on the menu except for corn on the cob. Tomorrow seems like a good day to take it one minute at a time, maybe even one bite at a time.

JenA-I think I'm going to make a chart for the next challenge. I am not usually one so motivated by extrinsic things, but ended BL 9 up about 10 pounds and it's looking like I'm going to end the summer challenge up close to 10 again. I need to take control of the situation and this might just be what I need. I know what to do; I just need to do it/them.

My big goal, in addition to losing weight, is to do the C25K outside and not just on the treadmill. I need to start walking outside and work my way up to Week 1 of the C25K.

Sorry for the vent.

Good news for the day: I maintained for the week. I will take it considering dinner last night was at the Cheesecake Factory. I love the food, but my weight loss efforts don't.

Happy Birthday Tracey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## pinkle

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRACEY!

I maintained again this week.  I am 7lbs off my goal and it is soooo hard.  I run 3 to 5 km , 5 days a week and very careful what I put in my mouth...no fried foods, rarely dessert and only good carbs!!!  It's a journey that's for sure.
It looks like a will have to join the fall challenge as a loser not a maintainer!!!!


----------



## jenanderson

Evening Everyone!  It has been a busy day here but to be honest, I am not even sure where all the times went.  I did have to go in and have some work done on my vehicle today and that was kind of a bummer since I had to sit there for 2 hours.  I am glad it is done though.  

DH and I ordered dinner from one of our favorite restaurants tonight - we got it to go (so we wouldn't have to pay for drinks or a tip) and I had a super coupon so that made it even better.  It was Italian food and I am pleased that I did not eat more then I needed as I would have normally done.  DH and I also added broccoli to the pasta to stretch out the serving and get some extra needed veggies in our diet today.

I also did some thinking about my body image today because I ran into a friend of mine who was talking about how great I look.  I was slow to respond to her and she asked me if I didn't think I looked great.  It was interesting because I had just been thinking about what I think about how I look.  I have noticed lately that every time I walk by a mirror I observe and critique where I still have "rolls" or need to firm up or am just not pleased with the overall look yet.  The thing is, today I was wearing my daughter's size small pants and a small little t-shirt.  There are no "rolls" showing and if I were looking at someone else I would think they look great too.  I have to work more at not being so critical of myself and still need to work on responding with confidence when I get compliments.



brinalyn530 said:


> Youre not the only one, Kathy! Im declaring Sunday no cell phone day (no facebook, no texting, no calls unless someone is bleeding!) so I can top to bottom clean. I was so on track last month, but this month Ive been seriously slacking on the cleaning !
> 
> Also, since I started the C25K I havent really thought about having a snack in the evening  I think Im just so beat I dont have the energy to think about eating, or more accurately, I dont have the energy to walk back into the kitchen to get anything else to eat!



Bree - I love that you are doing a "no cell phone day"!  I bet you will be able to focus on things so much better without it.

 I think it is so true about the snacking when you run!  Sometimes I am hungry but I am just not willing to even get out of bed to go find something.  It is great that you are doing so well with the C25K!  I think it is a wonderful program to help people get started and still feel so grateful I gave it a try.



Connie96 said:


> I~~~ This is my first challenge, so I'm curious... Is it always this dead nearing the end of the challenge?? It's weigh-in day, for Pete's sake, and exactly 9 people have posted in this thread today. I'm pretty sure I can hear crickets chirping in here...
> 
> Dona, Lisa, Pamela, Deb, Tracey, Bree, Jen and Taryn - I consider myself privileged to still be here and hangin' in with you guys today. I know there are others who will be here later and some faithfuls are out of pocket, but I was so surprised that we didn't hear from more folks this morning that I wanted to send y'all a special shout-out.



Hello Connie!    Yep...it does get a bit quiet at the end.  I also think that because it is summer, it is even worse.  People seem to be so busy and then there are all the vacations and time away from home making it hard to get on the computer.  I still get surprised when I see that there are hours between posts though.  I know that I stuck through the last challenge to the bitter end and will stick through this one as well...I know my success is directly related to sticking it out.



tigger813 said:


> Had a wonderful lunch with DH and the girls at a new restaurant. I had fish and chips and onion rings. They brought me a small cake. We also had some chicken fingers for an appetizer.
> 
> Having a great day! We are watching Project Runway right now and then we are planning on playing some Lego HP and Wii Sports Resort and hopefully watching a movie later.  We ordered our Chinese food for tomorrow. We'll have to pick that up at 1 and also pick up ice and the cake in the morning. DD1 insisted that I have a Carvel ice cream cake tonight so that will be supper!



Sounds like you had a great day Tracey!  So glad that you are enjoying your birthday!  



mikamah said:


> You are always so positive, and I love the positive attitude about the loss of power being good to keeping you on track.
> 
> For me, it's running.  I have never liked to run, and as an adult, never ran until this past february.  People here started talking about he c25k, and I knew how regular exercise could help boost the mind and help with depression, and I had been feeling pretty down after the holidays, so I started the c25k and actually am running still.  It was hard, I felt like I was going to die many days, the first day, I couldn't run a full minute, but I perservered and am still doing it, and when I think I am actually planning to run/walk a half marathon, it still amazes me.  I've taken is slow, and still am, but have a plan to slowly add a mile each month to my longer runs, and I will be able to do 13.1 in feb.  I guess I should thank whoever here on the dis recommended the Enell running bra.  I would not be running today without it.  Best 60 bucks ever spent.



Kathy - I am so glad you think I am positive...I often think that I am negative about things lately but I do try really hard to see the positive things.  It was good to read this today because as you can tell by what I wrote above...I am struggling with how I look and I need to be more positive about that.  

I love that your "impossible" thing to do was running.  It does take time to build up to the 1/2 marathon but when you run that 13.1 in February...you will feel so amazing and know that there will never be anything in your life that you cannot accomplish!  Thanks for sharing!  



flipflopmom said:


> Stayed at work until 5 everyday this week, or later, and I have been there by 7:45!!!  I'll be glad when things settle in!



You survived your first week of school!    Way to go!  One down and several to go but YOU CAN DO IT!   



Dahly said:


> Going to the Nature Center for a hike in the morning, hopefully it won't be too hot.



Enjoy your hike!  I think it is a great way to spend a Saturday morning!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks for all the love today! I had a really enjoyable day! DH just realized an hour ago that we skipped supper. I reminded him that we had ice cream cake. We just now had some chipotle laughing cow cheese on Ritz with our mint Irish Creme on ice. 

Already spent $20 of my iTunes gift cards. Got some Disney music as well as songs from Glee. I love iTunes!

Watching the Red Sox. Wild game tonight!

Need to head to bed soon so I can get up and get the yard set up for the party. Will pick up cake, ice, etc at 10. I've made my list. Got tables that need to be set up. So glad the weather is cooperating! Actually quite comfy tonight. We hope we can see the meteor shower tonight!

Probably won't get on tomorrow until at least night time! On Monday it's back to work. I'm not going to weigh myself until next Friday. I'm actually frightened to weigh myself! I will start my day tomorrow with lots of water and my smoothie and protein water.

Thanks again for making me feel so loved! I'm actually looking forward to working out again next week. Hopefully this break will help my break through to finally reach 150! Going to not only do WATP but also 30 Day Shred and Last Chance workout. Going to try and change it up weekly and boost my loss.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I have been up for a while. I slept the perfect amount of time today. A little later than during M-F, but not late enough that it will totally mess with my sleep patterns. 

I don't know why, but I'm actually hungry this morning. It seems like less I eat, especially if it's healthy food, the less hungry I am. Hmm, doesn't that send you a message Christina? 

I am determined to make today a better day. I know I will eat more at dinner because I always eat more when I am with people other than my parents or sister. I will go downstairs and exercise in a bit for at least 30 minutes. I thought today was supposed to be one filled with swimming, but it is so cold this morning, I don't know anymore. 

Tracey, I am going to follow in your footsteps and not weigh myself until Friday. I have no idea if that will help or not, but anything is worth trying.

Off to go exercise. I WILL NOT do a Wii "Body Test." I WILL NOT.

Have a great day everyone!

CC


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Happy Saturday Everyone!

I have been in a little funk lately both emotionally and with dieting/weight loss.  Not sure what the issue is....I think sometimes for me life just gets overwhelming.  All the stuff that Im responsible for at my job and all the stuff that comes with motherhood and a child starting school, the bills, the house cleaning, the laundry, eating good, counting points, getting groceries, getting runs in, and so forth and so on......Im sure everyone knows what I am talking about.

I really need to figure a way to balance all this and still keep motivated.  I have been going up a lb down a lb for the past few weeks.  I really need to refocus.  

Any suggestions on what to do when your feeling overwhelmed like this.  I think this is always where I turn south during my weight loss.  I dont want that to happen again.

OK sorry for the venting...onto a brighter note.

I did take my ds shopping yesterday and got his backpack, lunch bag, and clothes.  We had a good time.  I also spent some time at my nana's.  My older cousin is visiting from texas and my younger cousin is joining her tonight.  

Most of today I will spend cleaning.  My house has really suffered this summer, like others I also have put running first.  We may take my cousin to musikfest tonight which is a local huge festival spread out all over my downtown area.  They have lots of different music tents, food, and beer.  

I am heading out shortly to get a long run in.  I am going to attempt another 6 miles and hopefully have it be more fun than last weekend.


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> Finally finished the course.  I am glad that that is done for now.  Have somethings to do for the fall and spring but I don't have to think about those now.



YAY for finished course!!  Whatever you do , have fun!



pjlla said:


> What *STRATEGY* have you come up with to use on a *DAILY* basis to help keep you from diving into the chips/ice cream/cookies that we all encounter?


I don't buy them.  DH does occasionally.  But he buys off brand.  As long as he doesn't buy Doritos, I'm all good!  When I am presented with them at school, it's an ego thing. I've gotten so many compliments lately, I would feel guilty and hypocritical if I did.    We had a HUGE platter of cookies brought in on the  first day, and when I declined them, more compliments.  I like compliments!

But if I go in to get something else, I go straight for my Brita pitcher instead.  Fill my 16 oz. camelback, and drink it as quickly as possible instead.



jenanderson said:


> *Welcome to the Challenge of the Week  COW 12*
> 
> For part 2 of the COW this week, share with us something that you thought would be impossible to do but is now a reality.  It can be about your weight, body size, exercise, something new you do now that you never thought you could do...whatever!


I am so glad you have this Jen!  I'm going to do this right now, b/c I need it!
1.  I am in the 150's, graduated H.S. at 172.  Smaller than I was at 17.  You betcha' I thought that was impossible.
2.  I am wearing a size 8.  Heck YA impossible.  I remember as a teenager being excited to buy 13's.  
3. I run 3 days a week, and not just to the mailbox or toilet.  
4.  I ran 7 miles without stopping last Saturday.  HOLY COW IMPOSSIBLE!
5.  My short runs are 3 miles.  WHO IN THE HECK DECIDED RUNNING 3 MILES AT 6AM was a "short run"  For the majority of the world, that's an impossible.  
6. I have muscle "cut" lines in my arms.
7.  I actually have a hollow in my armpits.  Makes shaving a little harder. 
8. My Kindergarteners are wrapping their arms completely around my waist this year for hugs.  Totally impossible.
9.  I can sit and hug my knees, and put my chin on them!!!  
10.  I can wrap my arm around my back, and hold my waist on the other side.  
11.  I can sit criss cross in my desk chair, and my legs fit under the desk! 

I could go on, but I'll stop.  The last few things about body positioning were all things I used to watch others do, and wish I could.  



Connie96 said:


> And, while I think it was really sweet of some of you to hang back so I can get all encouraged by being on the list, it's time to turn it up a notch - you have what it takes to knock me off that list permanently if you so choose.


BYe Bye Connie!  Glad you were encouraged.  You beat me this week, but watch out for the next!



brinalyn530 said:


> Youre not the only one, Kathy! Im declaring Sunday no cell phone day (no facebook, no texting, no calls unless someone is bleeding!) so I can top to bottom clean. I was so on track last month, but this month Ive been seriously slacking on the cleaning !
> 
> Taryn  ITA with everything Lisa said, and thought it deserved to be repeated


So, I hope a certain police officer doesn't have a run in while shaving and nick himself this weekend!  I'm sure a little call from him would help, since he's so motivating?   Don't know why, and I hope you understand and don't mind, but I am getting the biggest kick out of teasing you, in a totally loving way, I promise.  If it's disturbing you, please tell me to knock it off.  And thanks.  My cleaning list is a mile long today, too!
And the wallaby darned is my ALL TIME FAVORITE ONE, too.  DH took me to Outback for my 21st b'day ( 4 months before we got married) and I had 3 or 4of them. My first alcoholic purchase! I remember (sorta)that evening fondly, and it's been my favorite ever since.  



Connie96 said:


> I do break this one occasionally, but I do believe that it is a good and helpful strategy.
> 
> Dona, Lisa, Pamela, Deb, Tracey, Bree, Jen and Taryn - I consider myself privileged to still be here and hangin' in with you guys today.



Connie and Bree - so glad you two (and Dahly and Pinkle and Joannel and Lindsay) jumped in this challenge with both feet this time.  I have really enjoyed getting to "know" you ladies. 



Dahly said:


> . No other plans for the weekend, but like many of you..I need to clean house!! That should be on the agenda for Sunday afternoon.


We're all going to have shiny houses come Monday morning!!!



pinkle said:


> I maintained again this week.  I am 7lbs off my goal and it is soooo hard.  I run 3 to 5 km , 5 days a week and very careful what I put in my mouth...no fried foods, rarely dessert and only good carbs!!!  It's a journey that's for sure.


I found as I plateaued, I had to ramp up my running a bit to see the same results.  I try to pick one run to be a "hard run" and go at it trying to break my record for that distance.  Haven't quite done it yet.  I also pick one run (weekend) and have been adding a mile to it each week.  I think my body had adapted to the schedule I had been on for several months, and was totally in maintenance mode.  I know with your knee, you need to be careful, but I thought I throw that out there.  I also had to play around with food combos, timing, etc.  (Not that I am perfect, I am 10 lbs. from my goal, and have only lost 1 pound in the last 2 weeks, maintained this week.  But the week before when I was careful and changed things up, I lost 3.)



jenanderson said:


> I have noticed lately that every time I walk by a mirror I observe and critique where I still have "rolls" or need to firm up or am just not pleased with the overall look yet.  The thing is, today I was wearing my daughter's size small pants and a small little t-shirt.  There are no "rolls" showing and if I were looking at someone else I would think they look great too.  I have to work more at not being so critical of myself and still need to work on responding with confidence when I get compliments./QUOTE]
> We're in the same boat baby.  I still say "10 more to go" everytime someone says something.  BUT - small clothes and no rolls.  GIRL.  AND - you gotta share with me.  I know you are about 10 lbs lighter, and have mentioned the pooch, etc. before.  When did it leave, and how did you make it go?  I can't get rid of it.  Was there a weight that it was just gone at?
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been up for a while. I slept the perfect amount of time today. It seems like less I eat, especially if it's healthy food, the less hungry I am.
> 
> 
> 
> I am the same way, CC.  If I am eating less, really OP, some days I'll put it in spark to track calories and find out that I am only at 800 or something crazy scary like that.
> 
> 
> Writing my morning book this am!
> 
> 1.  I am proud to say that I have taken everything out of 30 out of 44 cabinets in my kitchen (told you I have a lot!), thrown away 3 bags of trash, and re-organized.  I count each door as a cabinet, this is top and bottom.    Stayed up until midnight.
> 2.  for the week is washed, just gotta put the last 2 loads away, but they are folded.
> 3.  Woke up at 5.  It rained HARD last night, was ready to put on my running shoes, still raining.  Went back to sleep on the couch until 7.  Still raining.  Flash flood watch.  It's still raining!  My 8 mile run... postponed a bit.  I'll do 3 miles in the rain, but not going for a long run in this deluge.  Hoping it clears off in a bit.
> 4.  HUGE to do list.  I want my kitchen DONE by lunch.  I am getting in all the nooks and crannies.  The fridge is full, so not cleaning the inside of it, but everything else - WATCH OUT!  IF I can get this ONE room done, plus my weekly vacuuming, dusting, glass cleaning, bathrooms, mopping, etc.  I will feel SOOO much better about my week!
> 5.  Anyone have any tips for getting rid of these zones?
> a - a little "hangover" above my bra strap under my armpit?
> b - inner thighs, just a little pinch, nastly cellulite, is standing in the way of my thighs not touching, which is a goal.
> c.  DANG STOMACH!
> 
> I know you can't spot reduce, I am hoping these last 10 will suck away from those zones!
> 
> *Tracey* -  HAVE A SUPER DAY!!
> *Rose *-   I know DS is going back..  Sounds like you've had a great time.  Hope you have peace when he leaves.
> *Jen* Thanks for doing COW
> *Lisa* AWESOME COACHING LAST WEEK!  Congrats on the 3 lbs.
> *Shannon* - thanks for weightkeeping.  Hoping the move prep is going well.
> *Pamela* Thanks for coaching this week!
> 
> Can you guys tell I missed you this week????  HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pjlla

flipflopmom said:


> I'm slightly scared this week.  I am exhausted from the stress of being back at school, and I know this will only get worse as gymnastics ramps back up, a new class starts, and we are approaching the 1 year anniversary of Daddy's death.  I've had some bad habits sneaking back in.  A few brownies last night.  No journaling at all this week.  Too tired to worry about a dinner, so mindless tv eating.  Tonight, it was a turkey breast.  Not terribly unhealthy, I know, but the sheer quantity of turkey I ate scares me.
> 
> I know I feel less stressed to lose, and that's not all bad.  I am pretty sure I'll have a maintain this week.  Since I met my goal for the challenge, I would love to hit it really hard next week and eek out a pound or two more.
> 
> Recognizing that I am backsliding, knowing why, should help. If I can get a meal *plan* for the rest of the week, and see what I can do at night to get it going would help.  If it were cooler, I'd do more crockpot dinners.  But all my crockpot meals are what I consider to be "cool weather meals".
> 
> Sorry for the book, but I have been a little introspective and thoughtful this week.  I feel like I lost the momemtum this week.
> Have a great night.  Thank GOODNESS tomorrow is Friday!
> Taryn



I totally understand what you are feeling.  I've had that feeling a time or two over the last few years... sort of a "here we go..." and "it's all over now" kind of feeling. I start telling myself that I am on the slippery slope to 200 pounds if things keep going the way they are.  But somehow, I usually find a way to pull it together.  But you had a key word in your post that will help you through this... *PLAN*.  

Write up a solid food/exercise plan for the next several days (or weeks, if you feel so inclined). Post that plan where ever you will see it the most (on the fridge, on the inside of the front door, on the bathroom mirror) and use it as a checklist for your days.  I did this the last two weeks before we went away on vacation.  I wanted to get back to a certain weight and I knew that being crazy busy was going to feel like I had an excuse to slack off... but I wrote up a solid two week plan complete with exercise (type/minute/miles) and total points per day (I stopped short of planning specific meals, but I wouldn't hesitate if I thought it was needed).  For the most part I stuck solidly with my plan... and I hit the BL top 10 list both weeks!!  And I hit my original goal of being at a certain weight before vacation.  

You can do this!!



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks again, Pamela, for coaching this week!
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this QOTD because it goes hand in glove with what I figured out that I needed to do to get my mojo back and get back on track.
> 
> My STRATEGY to use on a DAILY basis to keep me on track is:
> -- don't bring the bad stuff into the house
> -- just say no to other people in the house who brought in bad stuff and want me to serve it, even though I am not going to eat it
> -- cart my journal around everywhere and faithfully write down every single thing that goes in my mouth
> -- use that dangerous time after work to review my journal and take care of any action item, ie, exercise that hasn't been done yet
> -- do this day after day no matter how hard it is, how boring it is or how busy I am
> 
> This week-end I am going to map out my exercising and eating plan for the week as well as my training plan for the Princess.  I can't just WISH my way to success here -- it's up to me to make sure it happens. ('cause I can't let myself stand in my way! )
> 
> Great question, Pamela!    Can't wait to see what else you guys come up with so I can add to my list!
> 
> I'm a winner!  Congrats to all our winners and thank you, jenanderson, for all that you do for us as COW keeper!
> 
> Have a great Friday!



Life feels so much more in control when I faithfully journal all of my food intake and exercise.  And I DO cart my journal around with me plenty of places!  WRITE it before you BITE it!



Connie96 said:


> I have found that I have to make a conscious choice before I am presented with the temptation. If I'm feeling wishy washy about my choice, having a bottle of water in my hand or a piece of gum in my mouth keeps me from doing any unintentional damage. The gum strategy really saved me at the movie theater on Wednesday. If I hadn't kept that piece of gum in my mouth from the time I got out of the car to the time I got back into the car, I would have eaten tons of popcorn - possibly without even knowing it. Another good at-home strategy is to only eat while seated at the table, even if I'm sitting there alone - no grazing while walking around the kitchen or munching in front of the TV. I do break this one occasionally, but I do believe that it is a good and helpful strategy.
> 
> 
> ~~~ This is my first challenge, so I'm curious... Is it always this dead nearing the end of the challenge?? It's weigh-in day, for Pete's sake, and exactly 9 people have posted in this thread today. I'm pretty sure I can hear crickets chirping in here...
> 
> Dona, Lisa, Pamela, Deb, Tracey, Bree, Jen and Taryn - I consider myself privileged to still be here and hangin' in with you guys today. I know there are others who will be here later and some faithfuls are out of pocket, but I was so surprised that we didn't hear from more folks this morning that I wanted to send y'all a special shout-out.
> 
> And, speaking of special shout-outs... Tracey! Hope it's a great one.
> 
> (I feel bad that I haven't wished each of our birthday girls a Happy Bday. Some days I guess I just wasn't paying close enough attention, so I belatedly and very sincerely wish them each happiness for their special day.)



I'm bad with remembering birthdays too!  Happy belated birthday to Tracey!  I hope your party is super today!!  

Yup, things do tend to quiet down on the BL challenges as we approach the end. People get busy (especially as summer is winding down) and people who haven't done as well as they would like start dropping away.  I wish they wouldn't!  Even if they aren't losing, they are still learning things about adopting a healthier lifestyle and that certainly can't hurt!  But I think they all know they would be welcomed back with open arms at any point in time!

WTG on with the gum at the movies!  Unfortunately, I have the opinion of "no popcorn?? why bother?"  The best thing about going to the movies is the POPCORN!!   But it has certainly gotten me in trouble a few times!



jenanderson said:


> Evening Everyone!  It has been a busy day here but to be honest, I am not even sure where all the times went.  I did have to go in and have some work done on my vehicle today and that was kind of a bummer since I had to sit there for 2 hours.  I am glad it is done though.
> 
> DH and I ordered dinner from one of our favorite restaurants tonight - we got it to go (so we wouldn't have to pay for drinks or a tip) and I had a super coupon so that made it even better.  It was Italian food and I am pleased that I did not eat more then I needed as I would have normally done.  DH and I also added broccoli to the pasta to stretch out the serving and get some extra needed veggies in our diet today.
> 
> I also did some thinking about my body image today because I ran into a friend of mine who was talking about how great I look.  I was slow to respond to her and she asked me if I didn't think I looked great.  It was interesting because I had just been thinking about what I think about how I look.  I have noticed lately that every time I walk by a mirror I observe and critique where I still have "rolls" or need to firm up or am just not pleased with the overall look yet.  The thing is, today I was wearing my daughter's size small pants and a small little t-shirt.  There are no "rolls" showing and if I were looking at someone else I would think they look great too.  I have to work more at not being so critical of myself and still need to work on responding with confidence when I get compliments.



It's called "body distortion" and I think we all suffer from it at some degree... especially those of us who have lost significant amounts of weight.  Wish I could figure out a great way to coach us all out of it... but I can't.  Just keep reminding yourself that you look GREAT!!



tigger813 said:


> Thanks for all the love today! I had a really enjoyable day! DH just realized an hour ago that we skipped supper. I reminded him that we had ice cream cake. We just now had some chipotle laughing cow cheese on Ritz with our mint Irish Creme on ice.
> 
> Already spent $20 of my iTunes gift cards. Got some Disney music as well as songs from Glee. I love iTunes!
> 
> Watching the Red Sox. Wild game tonight!
> 
> Need to head to bed soon so I can get up and get the yard set up for the party. Will pick up cake, ice, etc at 10. I've made my list. Got tables that need to be set up. So glad the weather is cooperating! Actually quite comfy tonight. We hope we can see the meteor shower tonight!
> 
> Probably won't get on tomorrow until at least night time! On Monday it's back to work. I'm not going to weigh myself until next Friday. I'm actually frightened to weigh myself! I will start my day tomorrow with lots of water and my smoothie and protein water.
> 
> Thanks again for making me feel so loved! I'm actually looking forward to working out again next week. Hopefully this break will help my break through to finally reach 150! Going to not only do WATP but also 30 Day Shred and Last Chance workout. Going to try and change it up weekly and boost my loss.



Like I said, I hope your party is terrific!  The weather looks good, so you should be all set!!  Enjoy your special day!



flipflopmom said:


> I don't buy them.  DH does occasionally.  But he buys off brand.  As long as he doesn't buy Doritos, I'm all good!  When I am presented with them at school, it's an ego thing. I've gotten so many compliments lately, I would feel guilty and hypocritical if I did.    We had a HUGE platter of cookies brought in on the  first day, and when I declined them, more compliments.  I like compliments!
> 
> But if I go in to get something else, I go straight for my Brita pitcher instead.  Fill my 16 oz. camelback, and drink it as quickly as possible instead.
> 
> 
> I am so glad you have this Jen!  I'm going to do this right now, b/c I need it!
> 1.  I am in the 150's, graduated H.S. at 172.  Smaller than I was at 17.  You betcha' I thought that was impossible.
> 2.  I am wearing a size 8.  Heck YA impossible.  I remember as a teenager being excited to buy 13's.
> 3. I run 3 days a week, and not just to the mailbox or toilet.
> 4.  I ran 7 miles without stopping last Saturday.  HOLY COW IMPOSSIBLE!
> 5.  My short runs are 3 miles.  WHO IN THE HECK DECIDED RUNNING 3 MILES AT 6AM was a "short run"  For the majority of the world, that's an impossible.
> 6. I have muscle "cut" lines in my arms.
> 7.  I actually have a hollow in my armpits.  Makes shaving a little harder.
> 8. My Kindergarteners are wrapping their arms completely around my waist this year for hugs.  Totally impossible.
> 9.  I can sit and hug my knees, and put my chin on them!!!
> 10.  I can wrap my arm around my back, and hold my waist on the other side.
> 11.  I can sit criss cross in my desk chair, and my legs fit under the desk!
> 
> I could go on, but I'll stop.  The last few things about body positioning were all things I used to watch others do, and wish I could.
> 
> 
> 5.  Anyone have any tips for getting rid of these zones?
> a - a little "hangover" above my bra strap under my armpit?
> b - inner thighs, just a little pinch, nastly cellulite, is standing in the way of my thighs not touching, which is a goal.
> c.  DANG STOMACH!
> 
> I know you can't spot reduce, I am hoping these last 10 will suck away from those zones!
> 
> *Pamela* Thanks for coaching this week!
> 
> Can you guys tell I missed you this week????  HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!!



I love what you said about avoiding the cookies at school.  I agree... I kind of feel like I have "set an example" at school with my weight loss and I certainly don't want to be seen indulging in cookies.  I find it fairly easy to resist things like that because of the example I am trying to CONTINUE to set.  I have one coworker who is talking about gastric bypass because she is so frustrated and I am trying hard to show her that it CAN be done the old-fashioned way... through exercise and healthy eating and portion control.  So avoiding the cookies (or maybe just having a half a cookie or eating fruit instead of the cookie) is, I feel,  a lesson taught.

Boy, if you come up with a way of spot reducing other than liposuction, let me know!  I have some of the same problem spots that you do... but I am thinking that most of mine are excess skin/flesh, rather than fat... so short of surgery, I think I am going to have to  learn to camoflage them!  And I LOVE your list of things you can do now!!  I remember the first time I "double-crossed" my legs (crossed and then wrapped the foot/ankle of the top leg under the other calf)... something I always thought of as a "skinny people trick"!  I shrieked out loud when I realized what I had done!!  DH didn't really get it, but I was so excited!!


Well, happy SATURDAY morning everyone!  Our next to last Saturday before school starts up for us.    Where did the summer go??

I never answered my own QOTD yesterday.... DD and I didn't get home from shopping until almost 9:30 pm!!  We spent too much, but I think almost all of the back to school shopping is DONE!!  One more trip to Staples and we will be finished for good.

Anyhow to answer yesterday's question....  I'm on board with many of you with keeping the "junk" out of the house.  But I also have a DH who loves his cookies and ice cream, and of course two kids who like an occasional treat.  So I try hard to keep my kind of treats on hand (WW ice cream sandwiches, Vitamuffins) for when I just need something sweet.  But most of the time I just remind myself that it is NOT worth it... the fat and guilt I will have ALL DAY tomorrow (and longer) isn't worth the 5 minutes of mouth pleasure.  And if it is something I am really craving, I remind myself that I can have it (in moderation) during the weekend.  And often by the time the weekend rolls around, I've forgotten about it.  And I journal EVERYTHING I eat... and who wants to try to figure out the points in all that junk!??


Here is what the book continued to say about willpower....

*"Fat people aren't weak-willed - they are willing to starve themselves!  But the garden-variety dieter doesn't know the difference between smart planning and running at a brick wall.....

Your indomitable will is no substitute for years of training and practice....

Any time you feel that internal struggle where willpower dukes it out with a lovely ramekin of molten chocolate cake, it is almost certainly because of a failure to plan ahead for contingencies."*


There it is again, that word I like so much  *PLAN*.  And this paragraph brings me around to one of my favorite Weight Watchers sayings...
"If you fail to plan, you plan to fail."


Well, on to today's thoughts...."Unwise, better, best".  These are the choices you make when coping with a "high-risk situation" (like an unexpected cupcake buffet).  Here is what is said in the previously mentioned book about this....

*"Nevertheless, 'unwise, better, best' is a winner.  In dangerous eating climes - when traveling or under stress for example - the goal is not to be perfect but to make choices along a spectrum of unwise, better, best....

There is no judgement attached to unwise, better, best. It's about making reasonable effort under difficult circumstances."*

For today's QOTD, please share with me/us, a time or two when you made a "better" or "best" choice when faced with a high-risk eating situation.  (Okay, so it really isn't a question... cut me some slack!  )

I'll share first.....

last week on vacation is was a bit of an eating nightmare... but I tried hard most of the time to make "better" choices. The night we had spaghetti and meatballs I steamed a pot of cauliflower and had my spaghetti sauce and one small meatball over the cauliflower instead of the white pasta that was served. I skipped all but the tiniest corner of garlic bread, and filled up on the salad, which I specifically asked to be served BEFORE it was dressed.  I made better, almost best choices in that situation.  (But don't ask about the cream cheese brownies from Friday night....)


DD and I are volunteering our time at the Senior Games at our Y today (they asked the older swim team kids and parents to help out), so I am planning to hit the Y a few hours early, get in a run on the treadmill, maybe some weight training, shower up and be ready to volunteer by 12:45p! At least that is about 5 hours away from food! 

TTYL....................P


----------



## pjlla

Helloooooo.... anybody out there?  Maybe you are all out for a good long Saturday morning run/walk??  ............P


----------



## flipflopmom

Yep, P, just finished 8 miles with a 11.5 pace!  

QOTD:  last night, we went for Mexican, my favorite!  Really wanted a dish smothered with cheese, but stuck w/ fajitas w/ o sour cream and only ate half instead!

Time for a shower, then back to the kitchen to clean!


----------



## jenanderson

cclovesdis said:


> I am determined to make today a better day. I know I will eat more at dinner because I always eat more when I am with people other than my parents or sister. I will go downstairs and exercise in a bit for at least 30 minutes. I thought today was supposed to be one filled with swimming, but it is so cold this morning, I don't know anymore. :sad2



Morning CC!  Here is to wishing you a GREAT day!   



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I really need to figure a way to balance all this and still keep motivated.  I have been going up a lb down a lb for the past few weeks.  I really need to refocus.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do when your feeling overwhelmed like this.  I think this is always where I turn south during my weight loss.  I dont want that to happen again.



How was your run this morning?  I hope you had a good one!  

As for being in a funk or feeling overwhelmed, I can totally help you with this.  I did the up and down a pound for many weeks.  In fact, the summer challenge has been no where near what I started out looking for.  I thought I would stay focused and lose the last pounds quickly.  Instead, I am learning to accept that there are going to be periods where I have to be accepting of the ups and downs.  I am really learning that up and down is not an excuse to quit or change what I am doing (as in giving up).  It was always where I would just stop and then gain everything back.  Now, I just keep to my healthy living despite the ups and downs and then I am so much happier with myself.  I would say it is so much about acceptance and making good choices.  On a positive note, after so many weeks of ups and downs and little losses of only .5 pounds...I lost 2 pounds this week.  I didn't really even do anything different.  As I said, I am in this for the long haul and am learn to accept each big or little change as long as I know I have done the right things.



flipflopmom said:


> I am so glad you have this Jen!  I'm going to do this right now, b/c I need it!
> 1.  I am in the 150's, graduated H.S. at 172.  Smaller than I was at 17.  You betcha' I thought that was impossible.
> 2.  I am wearing a size 8.  Heck YA impossible.  I remember as a teenager being excited to buy 13's.
> 3. I run 3 days a week, and not just to the mailbox or toilet.
> 4.  I ran 7 miles without stopping last Saturday.  HOLY COW IMPOSSIBLE!
> 5.  My short runs are 3 miles.  WHO IN THE HECK DECIDED RUNNING 3 MILES AT 6AM was a "short run"  For the majority of the world, that's an impossible.
> 6. I have muscle "cut" lines in my arms.
> 7.  I actually have a hollow in my armpits.  Makes shaving a little harder.
> 8. My Kindergarteners are wrapping their arms completely around my waist this year for hugs.  Totally impossible.
> 9.  I can sit and hug my knees, and put my chin on them!!!
> 10.  I can wrap my arm around my back, and hold my waist on the other side.
> 11.  I can sit criss cross in my desk chair, and my legs fit under the desk!
> 
> I could go on, but I'll stop.  The last few things about body positioning were all things I used to watch others do, and wish I could.



What a great list Taryn!  Thanks for sharing it.  I could tell how happy you were with everything as you listed it...I love that we have all done the impossible!  Your list inspires me this morning!



pjlla said:


> It's called "body distortion" and I think we all suffer from it at some degree... especially those of us who have lost significant amounts of weight.  Wish I could figure out a great way to coach us all out of it... but I can't.  Just keep reminding yourself that you look GREAT!!
> 
> *For today's QOTD, please share with me/us, a time or two when you made a "better" or "best" choice when faced with a high-risk eating situation.  (Okay, so it really isn't a question... cut me some slack!  )*



I am beginning to see more and more signs of "body distortion".  I think in the beginning I did not look in the mirror very often because I did not like what I see at all.  Now I like what I see but I have to work on not being so critical of what is left to do.  

As for the QOTD:  Going to WDW is a high-risk eating situation.  I did okay this past trip and am hoping on my next trip it will go good again.  One of the ways I made a "better" choice was to eat kids meals.  I continue to do this at many places where we eat out because honestly...a kid meal is enough food.  The other thing that I did was to split meals.  Again, I am continuing to do this.  When DH and I go out and there is something special that we want...we tend to split it.  It gives us enough of a taste of what we are looking for but not so much that we regret eating it.  I will say that I don't feel like I always make the "best" choices but I am not making the "unwise" choices very often any more.

Well, this morning DH and I did get up and run.  I was able to get 7 miles in.  We now have a lot of work to get done today as I am going to have a garage sale with one of my girlfriends this week and I have tons of stuff to sort and price.  Food plans for the day include all good choices so I am feeling pretty good about that as well.  

Have a fabulous day everyone!
Jen


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

This is such a nice place to start the week-end!   



Connie96 said:


> Well, I've got a little loss this week and I'm glad of that. I was hoping for better because I was REALLY good this week. Even when I didn't wanna be. I do not, in any way, expect to see my name in the Top 10 list this week. And, while I think it was really sweet of some of you to hang back so I can get all encouraged by being on the list, it's time to turn it up a notch - you have what it takes to knock me off that list permanently if you so choose.



You might be surprised and find yourself on the list again this week, Connie!



brinalyn530 said:


> Youre not the only one, Kathy! Im declaring Sunday no cell phone day (no facebook, no texting, no calls unless someone is bleeding!) so I can top to bottom clean. I was so on track last month, but this month Ive been seriously slacking on the cleaning !



Bree, a cell free day coupled with no computer on the week-ends sounds heavenly!  



Connie96 said:


> This is my first challenge, so I'm curious... Is it always this dead nearing the end of the challenge?? It's weigh-in day, for Pete's sake, and exactly 9 people have posted in this thread today. I'm pretty sure I can hear crickets chirping in here...
> 
> Dona, Lisa, Pamela, Deb, Tracey, Bree, Jen and Taryn - I consider myself privileged to still be here and hangin' in with you guys today. I know there are others who will be here later and some faithfuls are out of pocket, but I was so surprised that we didn't hear from more folks this morning that I wanted to send y'all a special shout-out.



It does quiet down as we reach the end of a challenge, especially a summer challenge.  People who haven't done as well as they had hoped or who have real life get in the way of their goals feel discouraged or guilty and stop posting.  Like pjlla says, I wish that they would just jump back on and chime in, even if they don't want to do the weigh in part, because there is a lot of great information and support here, even in the dog days of summer.  There are folks who are lurking out there because a couple of you sent me PMs recently.  

*So if you are one of those folks who keep reading but aren't actively participating for any reason, please chime in and let us know how you are doing.  We are totally nonjudgmental and will  welcome you back with open arms, support and encouragement!  There is still time to make progress in your summer goals! *

We will see lots of old and new faces when the fall challenge starts.  But I don't start posting about the new challenge until this one is almost over.  I don't like to take away from existing challenges.  

I'm glad that each and every one of you are still here working towards your goals!  



mikamah said:


> Whoo hoo on the 3 pounds gone!!!!  Nice way to get back in the wagon!!  Thanks for the journalling article.  It's something I know really helps me to be successful, yet I don't do it.  This week I am on it for sure.  Maybe we'll be in the top 10 next week!
> I like the idea of registering for the princess, and making it real.  We definitely can do this.



Okay, let's make a pact to make it in the top ten at least once more this challenge! 



Dahly said:


> Going to the Nature Center for a hike in the morning, hopefully it won't be too hot. No other plans for the weekend, but like many of you..I need to clean house!! That should be on the agenda for Sunday afternoon.



A nice walk in the nature center sounds like a good way to unwind from a busy week, Dahly.  Watch out for turtles!  



cclovesdis said:


> Today was a mixed day. I started off really well and did great through dinner. I fell apart post-dinner. I am determined to make tomorrow a better day. I know I will spend a good amount of time in the pool tomorrow so that will help. We're having visitors for dinner tomorrow night and I have no idea what's on the menu except for corn on the cob. Tomorrow seems like a good day to take it one minute at a time, maybe even one bite at a time.



Sounds like a good plan, CC, for your company tonight.  Some days are just one minute at a time!  



pinkle said:


> I maintained again this week.  I am 7lbs off my goal and it is soooo hard.  I run 3 to 5 km , 5 days a week and very careful what I put in my mouth...no fried foods, rarely dessert and only good carbs!!!  It's a journey that's for sure.  It looks like a will have to join the fall challenge as a loser not a maintainer!!!!



Some of that weight may release itself soon with all that hard work!  If you do start the fall as a loser, it won't be long until you are maintainance mode!  



jenanderson said:


> I also did some thinking about my body image today because I ran into a friend of mine who was talking about how great I look.  I was slow to respond to her and she asked me if I didn't think I looked great.  It was interesting because I had just been thinking about what I think about how I look.  I have noticed lately that every time I walk by a mirror I observe and critique where I still have "rolls" or need to firm up or am just not pleased with the overall look yet.  The thing is, today I was wearing my daughter's size small pants and a small little t-shirt.  There are no "rolls" showing and if I were looking at someone else I would think they look great too.  I have to work more at not being so critical of myself and still need to work on responding with confidence when I get compliments.



, jen, like mikamah says, you are such a positive person, it is hard to believe that you think of yourself critically.  

When I catch myself doing that, I try to ask myself "how is that helpful?" or "would you say that to your DH? Then why would you say that to yourself?"  Somedays it works and others, not so much.  I blame it on my midwestern heritage -- a lifetime of critical comments that were meant to be "helpful" and "for your own good" is a hard thing to put behind you.  



tigger813 said:


> Thanks for all the love today! I had a really enjoyable day! DH just realized an hour ago that we skipped supper. I reminded him that we had ice cream cake. We just now had some chipotle laughing cow cheese on Ritz with our mint Irish Creme on ice.



Glad that you had a great birthday, Tracey!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have been in a little funk lately both emotionally and with dieting/weight loss.  Not sure what the issue is....I think sometimes for me life just gets overwhelming.  All the stuff that Im responsible for at my job and all the stuff that comes with motherhood and a child starting school, the bills, the house cleaning, the laundry, eating good, counting points, getting groceries, getting runs in, and so forth and so on......Im sure everyone knows what I am talking about.
> 
> I really need to figure a way to balance all this and still keep motivated.  I have been going up a lb down a lb for the past few weeks.  I really need to refocus.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do when your feeling overwhelmed like this.  I think this is always where I turn south during my weight loss.  I dont want that to happen again.



, Lindsay, life gets overwhelming for all of us sometimes.  Somedays you think that you will go crazy if you think about all the stuff that needs to be done.  And we all have days when you just do the best you can and hope for the best.  But you get to choose how you react to it and you get to choose whether you will make the choice that is best for you, and for your family, or whether you let the situation get the best of you.  This might be a good time to look back at your WISH journal and reflect how far you've come on your journey and well you have done reviewing what worked for you and what didn't, and doing a little reflecting.  Or it may just be a good day to hang out and rest!    You've made great progress.  I know you can make your goals. 



flipflopmom said:


> I could go on, but I'll stop.  The last few things about body positioning were all things I used to watch others do, and wish I could. 4.  HUGE to do list.  I want my kitchen DONE by lunch.  I am getting in all the nooks and crannies.  The fridge is full, so not cleaning the inside of it, but everything else - WATCH OUT!  IF I can get this ONE room done, plus my weekly vacuuming, dusting, glass cleaning, bathrooms, mopping, etc.  I will feel SOOO much better about my week!



Hey, Taryn, you forgot to add that you can probably now comfortably sit in those little chairs in your classroom to your list of accomplishments!  

I have a couple of tips for your zones.  The daily swish and swipe for the baths really does work.  You might not hit everything every day but as you do something day after day you will eventually hit everything.  Plus the biggies, like the mirror and counter shine every day so you don't care about the other stuff as much.  Also, I use daily shower spray in my shower.  I also have a Mr. Clean magic eraser I swipe around while I wait for my conditioner to set.  I don't ever do a big scrub my shower/the shower tub except on rare occassions.  I also have one bathroom I don't clean at all -- that is the boys bathroom.  They are on their own and rise to the occassion.



pjlla said:


> Well, on to today's thoughts...."Unwise, better, best".  These are the choices you make when coping with a "high-risk situation" (like an unexpected cupcake buffet).  Here is what is said in the previously mentioned book about this....
> 
> *"Nevertheless, 'unwise, better, best' is a winner.  In dangerous eating climes - when traveling or under stress for example - the goal is not to be perfect but to make choices along a spectrum of unwise, better, best....
> 
> There is no judgement attached to unwise, better, best. It's about making reasonable effort under difficult circumstances."*
> 
> For today's QOTD, please share with me/us, a time or two when you made a "better" or "best" choice when faced with a high-risk eating situation.  (Okay, so it really isn't a question... cut me some slack!  )



Your book sounds very interesting, pjlla.  I think I may be making a little trip to Borders after the Farmer's Market this morning.

I think not making judgments of ourselves in these situations is a hard thing to learn but if we could, it would be so much better for ourselves.

Travelling is one of those areas where I come across this choice a lot.  Another is the witching hour between when I come home from work and dinner time.  I try to have healthy snacks on hand to munch on but if it's been a bad day or approaching shopping time, Plan A may or may not be available.  I'm trying to think of a time where I tried to make a better or best choice in this situations but, honestly, I think I've made the unwise choice a lot lately!  

Can't wait to see what others say so I can remind myself there are other choices!

Have a great Saturday all!


----------



## cclovesdis

I have a few minutes before lunch so what better to do than catch up on the thread? You are so motivating-reading the thread was just what I needed. Our visitors are joining us for lunch today as well. They are due any minute.

QOTD: The only thing that comes to mind is ordering a salad at Subway instead of a sandwich. Of course, I definitely haven't done that in a while. The last two times I had a sandwich. I do say no to food occasionally. This is one area I have to work on because right now it's a downfall. Yes, I need work on being less critical of myself too. Okay, time to end this vent. Sorry.

COW Part 2: Two things come to mind.
1) I actually use my gym membership.
2) My average workout time using the Wii/Wii Fit+ is about 45 minutes. I used to find exercising for a few minutes difficult. This morning I went for 48 minutes and would have went longer if I didn't have a busy day ahead of me. I guess that makes #3)I actually want to exercise and need to have time for it at least 6 days a week.

Have a great day everyone! I will try to stop by later if I can get a few minutes by myself.


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> IThere is no judgement attached to unwise, better, best. It's about making reasonable effort under difficult circumstances."[/U][/B]
> 
> For today's QOTD, please share with me/us, a time or two when you made a "better" or "best" choice when faced with a high-risk eating situation.  (Okay, so it really isn't a question... cut me some slack!  )


I like this, unwise, better, best rule of thumb, and am going to keep that in thr front of my mind over my vacation. 
Your question, or non question, made me think of a couple years ago we were having a lobster feed at my mom's with some out of town family and it was just 2 weeks after I had joined ww again.  I was pumped to stay focused and on plan, so I hadn't used any flex points and on the day, I figured out what I was going to eat, and wrote it all down, and kept that available to me during the day.  I counted the butter, the beer, and I thoroughly enjoyed myself and I followed my plan, and because I was enjoying most everything we had there in small amounts, and skipping seconds, noone thought I was "being good" and tried to sabotage me.  I kept it to myself, and made the best choice.  For me, family gatherings are a huge challenge, and I so easily fall into old, bad habits, before I even think about it.  I need to stay aware, and have a plan before I get together with them.  We are going to swim at my brothers and then pick them up at the airport this afternoon, so that means I won't have a drink, and we'll bring some watermelon to eat by the pool, and I will not have any other junk that will be there.  
Thanks for this qotd, it's definitely got me thinking and planning ahead, and I know I can make a good plan for my vacation, and follow through with it, and come back without a gain.



pjlla said:


> Helloooooo.... anybody out there?  Maybe you are all out for a good long Saturday morning run/walk??  ............P


We got out for 4.3 miles.  I was hoping for more, but michael wasn't too happy at the park, and I was feeling tired, so we cut it short.  Funny, I left my watch at home, and I felt like I was running much slower than usual without having that to look at, but knew when we left and when I got home, I was at my average speed of 15m/miles.  In the beginning, I thought it was good not to have the watch, but as I got more tired, I missed it, and it might have pumped me to push a little longer.  Then I cleaned the kitchen while michael made a huge fort with all the blankets and chairs we own running from the playroom to his bedroom.  (that's my excuse for not cleaning anymore, I'll let him enjoy it til tomorrow.)



flipflopmom said:


> Yep, P, just finished 8 miles with a 11.5 pace!
> 
> QOTD:  last night, we went for Mexican, my favorite!  Really wanted a dish smothered with cheese, but stuck w/ fajitas w/ o sour cream and only ate half instead!
> 
> Time for a shower, then back to the kitchen to clean!


Whoo hoo!!  8 miles is awesome, and after mexican last night too!  That could have been an issue.  I loved  your list of all you have done that is or was impossible.  You must be so proud.  And I am very envious of the hollow you have in your armpit.  I would love to be comfortable going sleeveless.  


lisah0711 said:


> Okay, let's make a pact to make it in the top ten at least once more this challenge!


Ok, lets do it!!  I'm pushing for this week though, since campfires and smores are on the agenda for the next one.  

Lindsay-  A big hug for you.  Life can be so overwhelming and your ds starting school is a huge stressor too.  Love the advice from JenA and Lisa, and I would just say, don't ever give up.  Keep up with the healthy habits you've developed and even if you maintain for a while, that's ok, and in time, when life quiets down a little, you will be able to get back and focus on losing again.  Look at how far you have come, and celebrate the positive changes.  You are a runner!!!!  Training for a half marathon!!  You are awesome, and patience and persistance will get you to your goals, though you will have a few detours along the way, as long as you keep coming back to the healthy path, you will get there.    Hope the run was better than last weeks.


Off to the pool with my food journal in hand.  Have a great day.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> 1.  I am in the 150's, graduated H.S. at 172.  Smaller than I was at 17.  You betcha' I thought that was impossible.
> 2.  I am wearing a size 8.  Heck YA impossible.  I remember as a teenager being excited to buy 13's.
> 3. I run 3 days a week, and not just to the mailbox or toilet.
> 4.  I ran 7 miles without stopping last Saturday.  HOLY COW IMPOSSIBLE!
> 5.  My short runs are 3 miles.  WHO IN THE HECK DECIDED RUNNING 3 MILES AT 6AM was a "short run"  For the majority of the world, that's an impossible.
> 6. I have muscle "cut" lines in my arms.
> 7.  I actually have a hollow in my armpits.  Makes shaving a little harder.
> 8. My Kindergarteners are wrapping their arms completely around my waist this year for hugs.  Totally impossible.
> 9.  I can sit and hug my knees, and put my chin on them!!!
> 10.  I can wrap my arm around my back, and hold my waist on the other side.
> 11.  I can sit criss cross in my desk chair, and my legs fit under the desk!
> Connie and Bree - so glad you two (and Dahly and Pinkle and Joannel and Lindsay) jumped in this challenge with both feet this time.  I have really enjoyed getting to "know" you ladies.



Wow taryn you have so many wonderful accomplishments to feel proud of.  You are such an inspiration!  I almost forgot that I use to have hollowed armpits. I had to check mine after reading your post and now realized I even gained weight in my armpits over the years. Never really thought about that area.  

Thank you for making me feel loved  Its been awesome getting to know everyone on here.  I have to admit that when I first started I felt a little nervous to chime in since it seemed like a bunch of you knew each other.  I am so glad I did.  You and everyone else on here have been such an inspiration and such a great support system.  I would not have gotten this far without having you all to talk to.  I look forward to the rest of this challenge and to the next one that follows.




pjlla said:


> Helloooooo.... anybody out there?  Maybe you are all out for a good long Saturday morning run/walk??  ............P



Hi pam, it seems lately the weekends are slow on here.  Everyone is out having too much fun. 

I did get a very enjoyable 6.2 mile run in today. It took me 1hr and 21min. about a 13min/mile pace.  The weather is great here today. Overcast and low 80's. Not too much humidity.  It felt wonderful.  So much better than my near death experience with a 6 mile run last sunday!



flipflopmom said:


> Yep, P, just finished 8 miles with a 11.5 pace!
> 
> QOTD:  last night, we went for Mexican, my favorite!  Really wanted a dish smothered with cheese, but stuck w/ fajitas w/ o sour cream and only ate half instead!



Awesome job taryn!  Oh fajitas sound so good, I would have shared the other half.



jenanderson said:


> How was your run this morning?  I hope you had a good one!
> 
> As for being in a funk or feeling overwhelmed, I can totally help you with this.  I did the up and down a pound for many weeks.  In fact, the summer challenge has been no where near what I started out looking for.  I thought I would stay focused and lose the last pounds quickly.  Instead, I am learning to accept that there are going to be periods where I have to be accepting of the ups and downs.  I am really learning that up and down is not an excuse to quit or change what I am doing (as in giving up).  It was always where I would just stop and then gain everything back.  Now, I just keep to my healthy living despite the ups and downs and then I am so much happier with myself.  I would say it is so much about acceptance and making good choices.  On a positive note, after so many weeks of ups and downs and little losses of only .5 pounds...I lost 2 pounds this week.  I didn't really even do anything different.  As I said, I am in this for the long haul and am learn to accept each big or little change as long as I know I have done the right things.



Jen the run was great as I just described above.  Thanks for asking.  Thank you so much for the advice.  It helps to know others have gotten in the same spot I am and to see what you look like now is so inspiring.  I know I can get through this, and meet my goals.  Thank you



lisah0711 said:


> Okay, let's make a pact to make it in the top ten at least once more this challenge!
> 
> , Lindsay, life gets overwhelming for all of us sometimes.  Somedays you think that you will go crazy if you think about all the stuff that needs to be done.  And we all have days when you just do the best you can and hope for the best.  But you get to choose how you react to it and you get to choose whether you will make the choice that is best for you, and for your family, or whether you let the situation get the best of you.  This might be a good time to look back at your WISH journal and reflect how far you've come on your journey and well you have done reviewing what worked for you and what didn't, and doing a little reflecting.  Or it may just be a good day to hang out and rest!    You've made great progress.  I know you can make your goals.



Can I join the pact with you and connie?  Its my goal for next week too

Thanks for the great advice Lisa.  I realized I have neglected my journal so I did post on there today.  I am going to read it again and just remember that I have come so far already.  I think it will help me to continue to keep going.  Like everyone said this is a lifestyle change more than a diet.  



mikamah said:


> We got out for 4.3 miles.  I was hoping for more, but michael wasn't too happy at the park, and I was feeling tired, so we cut it short.  Funny, I left my watch at home, and I felt like I was running much slower than usual without having that to look at, but knew when we left and when I got home, I was at my average speed of 15m/miles.  In the beginning, I thought it was good not to have the watch, but as I got more tired, I missed it, and it might have pumped me to push a little longer.  Then I cleaned the kitchen while michael made a huge fort with all the blankets and chairs we own running from the playroom to his bedroom.  (that's my excuse for not cleaning anymore, I'll let him enjoy it til tomorrow.)
> 
> Lindsay-  A big hug for you.  Life can be so overwhelming and your ds starting school is a huge stressor too.  Love the advice from JenA and Lisa, and I would just say, don't ever give up.  Keep up with the healthy habits you've developed and even if you maintain for a while, that's ok, and in time, when life quiets down a little, you will be able to get back and focus on losing again.  Look at how far you have come, and celebrate the positive changes.  You are a runner!!!!  Training for a half marathon!!  You are awesome, and patience and persistance will get you to your goals, though you will have a few detours along the way, as long as you keep coming back to the healthy path, you will get there.    Hope the run was better than last weeks.



Hey kathy, Great job keeping up the pace today even without a watch.  I feel lost if I cant keep my time.  I agree that family get togethers are the hardest time to stay OP.  Maybe that has been my problem the last few weeks.  We have been eating with my parents or family alot lately.  I fell back into the well there making it I should just eat it syndrome.  Good luck today at your brothers.  My family has but together a carnival day for the kids tomorrow.  They will be having hamburger, hotdogs, potatoe salad, macaroni salad, and buffalo chicken dip.  I just cant get away from it so I will have to make a plan and stick to it.  Thanks for giving me the pep talk.  The run was so much better today and the good news is that I think I have my mom 95% convinced to go to the princess with me.  I will let you know once we are booked but I think its looking good.  I am so excited to hopefully meet you in person.  You have helped me so much along this journey so far and it would be great to meet you and maybe even start the race together. 


QOTD- I would say I made a better choice just last night.  My family was making dinner and they were going to bake the chicken.  My families version of baked chicken is to put it in a pan and smother it with butter and onions.  I snuck a piece out before they put it in the pan and I put it on the grill for myself.  I also just cut up a tomato and cucumber and had some salad.


----------



## flipflopmom

My third, fourth post of the day?  Not sure.  Just taking a break from the cleaning.  Upstairs is vacuumed, dusted, bathroom cleaned, got more big clothes out of the closet, glass cleaned, laundry put away, rooms straight.  Kids are having a snack in the kitchen, so I'm out of there for a bit. 1 more cabinet, 6 drawers, china hutch,  3 hot spots to clean out, and then mega deep cleaning.  

Ate too much lunch (turkey and cheese wrap) and a fat free berry smoothie.  Really full, we ate late, so I am thinking I won't join the family on the pizza making tonight.  I'll just make them all, and then eat some fruit or something while they eat.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi all!

Tracey--Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday!!!! Sorry I didn't post yesterday, but I was thinking about you. Hope you have a wonderful party!

Jen--I have a major case of body distortion going on. I really think my brain is just taking a little longer to catch up. That and I am still having to squish down the negative mom voices in my head. It might sound weird but just going to the store and trying on clothes even if I don't buy anything that day really helps me. I still have a physical reaction when I walk past Lane Bryant, like I should be buying all of my clothes there. I figure when that feeling goes away I will have conquered the body distortion!

Well, I must say the last two days were a little hard. I was so emotional--well now I know why since TOM came yesterday. I never know when it's coming, such a pain. My eating has been really bad, but I decided Thursday night, I was going to let it go for a few days and not worry--I was so hungry Thursday and Friday--which later made sense. In the past two days I have had chips twice, french fries twice, pizza, and dessert! On the good side--I had a veggie 6" yesterday instead of a stromboli yesterday, skipped the ice cream yesterday afternoon and only had 2 beers last night. 

Friday morning we got up and our air conditioner had frozen. It was 100 on Friday and when we got home Friday evening the house was in the upper 80s. Luckily the ac seems to be cooperating today. We took DS to the airport yesterday and went to the outlet malls. We were going to go to a baseball game last night in Cincy, but it was too hot and Mike and I were both cranky. So we came home, got the air going and went out for a beer and food. It was not pretty, eating wise but that was ok. I am so happy for DS and he is so happy to be back at school, but yesterday was rough. Not as bad as last year, but still sad.

Today we went for a 7.1 mile run using 4/1 walk with rest breaks and I really enjoyed it. My stomach was a disaster because of the cruddy eating, but the run was great. It was fun to go fast and then walk. Still not sure what we are going to do for the upcoming 1/2s but I feel like it's a tool in the toolbox if we need it. 

My DS just called me for two minutes, so that was nice. He's in an apartment with two of his friends and their fourth is from Ireland. He said he's a really nice guy. 

I guess that's it for now. I am going to weigh again tomorrow and take the lowest over the last three days, since Friday and Saturday I was up at 5:30 both days. Hoping to sleep in tomorrow and have a reasonable weigh in. Thought about skipping this week, but in the big scheme of things it's only one week. Right now I'm at a gain, but hoping tomorrow to be closer to a maintain. 

Have a nice afternoon.


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> Your book sounds very interesting, pjlla.  I think I may be making a little trip to Borders after the Farmer's Market this morning.


Actually, if you are interested in it you might be better off trying a used book source.  I actually bought this book for $1.99 at Building #19 (east coast surplus chain).  Author is Jami Bernard.



mikamah said:


> We got out for 4.3 miles.  I was hoping for more, but michael wasn't too happy at the park, and I was feeling tired, so we cut it short.  Funny, I left my watch at home, and I felt like I was running much slower than usual without having that to look at, but knew when we left and when I got home, I was at my average speed of 15m/miles.  In the beginning, I thought it was good not to have the watch, but as I got more tired, I missed it, and it might have pumped me to push a little longer.  Then I cleaned the kitchen while michael made a huge fort with all the blankets and chairs we own running from the playroom to his bedroom.  (that's my excuse for not cleaning anymore, I'll let him enjoy it til tomorrow.)
> 
> Off to the pool with my food journal in hand.  Have a great day.



Nice job on the 4.3  I usually try NOT to look at my watch while running, but lately I've been trying to get an idea of my timing, so I've been checking it a bit more.  Sometimes it is helpful, sometimes it is detrimental.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi pam, it seems lately the weekends are slow on here.  Everyone is out having too much fun.
> 
> I did get a very enjoyable 6.2 mile run in today. It took me 1hr and 21min. about a 13min/mile pace.  The weather is great here today. Overcast and low 80's. Not too much humidity.  It felt wonderful.  So much better than my near death experience with a 6 mile run last sunday!



I hope everyone is out having fun... I'd hate to think that they dropped away for other reasons.  Nice job on the run!  The change in the weather has been a definite PLUS lately!

Evening everyone!  

I had a great run on the TM at the Y today (I wanted to encourage DD to exercise with me today, so I skipped my outside run and hit the Y... DD came along and hit the elliptical... if I ran outside at 7 am she wouldn't have joined me).  Anyhow, I did 3 mi in 30:40 yesterday and was rather pleased (although I KNEW I could have done better).  DD threw out a challenge for me to attempt a 30:20.... but I knew I could do better.  I did my 3 mi in 29:48 and my 5K in 30:45.  I definitely increased my speed for the last mile to make those times, but I'm happy with it.  Today was going to be a 5 mi run, but I was running late and ran out of time.  oh well.

I'm feeling full of enthusiasm for organizing/cleaning... hope that feeling holds until tomorrow so I can channel it to get this house in order! I plan to be up and cleaning by 7 am.  I should get a few hours done before the rest of the family starts driving me crazy.

TTY all tomorrow morning!..............P


----------



## cclovesdis

Today ended up being a good day. I ate the right amount of food at dinner today and we didn't end up having dessert (which was supposed to be fruit anyway). I had lots of veggies with dinner and drank plenty of water. I did attempt to go swimming, but it was just too cold. I actually wore a sweatshirt today. I think the key to my success at dinner was really thinking about whether I was still hungry and what would be a good choice. Stopping and taking the time to think gave me time for my food to digest a bit. The "eat slowly" trick really does help, IMO.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## jenanderson

lisah0711 said:


> Okay, let's make a pact to make it in the top ten at least once more this challenge!
> 
> When I catch myself doing that, I try to ask myself "how is that helpful?" or "would you say that to your DH? Then why would you say that to yourself?"  Somedays it works and others, not so much.  I blame it on my midwestern heritage -- a lifetime of critical comments that were meant to be "helpful" and "for your own good" is a hard thing to put behind you.



Lisa - I want in on the pact!    I have only made it in the top ten once during this challenge.  I would love to see it one more time.

OMG!  I have to laugh about the Mid-Western heritage!  It is so true about the "helpful" comments.  I think that might be part of it.  My mom had some weight issues and was also trying to "help" my sister and I with how we looked "for our own good"!  



cclovesdis said:


> COW Part 2: Two things come to mind.
> 1) I actually use my gym membership.
> 2) My average workout time using the Wii/Wii Fit+ is about 45 minutes. I used to find exercising for a few minutes difficult. This morning I went for 48 minutes and would have went longer if I didn't have a busy day ahead of me. I guess that makes #3)I actually want to exercise and need to have time for it at least 6 days a week.



CC - Thanks for sharing what you do now that you once thought was impossible!  I love to read the list of things people are now doing or seeing in themselves - WAY TO GO! 



mikamah said:


> For me, family gatherings are a huge challenge, and I so easily fall into old, bad habits, before I even think about it.  Thanks for this qotd, it's definitely got me thinking and planning ahead, and I know I can make a good plan for my vacation, and follow through with it, and come back without a gain.  We got out for 4.3 miles.



Ooh...I hate family gatherings just because I know that I will have an inner struggle regarding all the food.  I love that you plan ahead for these situations...this is going to help you be so successful on your vacation!  Great job on the 4.3 this morning!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I did get a very enjoyable 6.2 mile run in today. It took me 1hr and 21min. about a 13min/mile pace.  The weather is great here today. Overcast and low 80's. Not too much humidity.  It felt wonderful.  So much better than my near death experience with a 6 mile run last sunday!
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice.  It helps to know others have gotten in the same spot I am and to see what you look like now is so inspiring.  I know I can get through this, and meet my goals.  Thank you



Sounds like you had a great run.  You are doing great with your mileage and your pace.  The Princess is going to be a breeze for you in February!  I hope we get a chance to meet up so that I can wish you a great race in person!  

You are welcome for the advice....thank you so much for the compliment about how I look inspires you - that means a lot to me.    You can get through this and you will meet your goals...it just may take time.



flipflopmom said:


> My third, fourth post of the day?  Not sure.  Just taking a break from the cleaning.  Upstairs is vacuumed, dusted, bathroom cleaned, got more big clothes out of the closet, glass cleaned, laundry put away, rooms straight.  Kids are having a snack in the kitchen, so I'm out of there for a bit. 1 more cabinet, 6 drawers, china hutch,  3 hot spots to clean out, and then mega deep cleaning.



Oh my!  Your house is going to be so clean!  What happened to relaxing a bit after a long week at work?  



Rose&Mike said:


> Jen--I have a major case of body distortion going on. I really think my brain is just taking a little longer to catch up. That and I am still having to squish down the negative mom voices in my head. It might sound weird but just going to the store and trying on clothes even if I don't buy anything that day really helps me. I still have a physical reaction when I walk past Lane Bryant, like I should be buying all of my clothes there. I figure when that feeling goes away I will have conquered the body distortion!
> Today we went for a 7.1 mile run using 4/1 walk with rest breaks and I really enjoyed it. My stomach was a disaster because of the cruddy eating, but the run was great. It was fun to go fast and then walk. Still not sure what we are going to do for the upcoming 1/2s but I feel like it's a tool in the toolbox if we need it.



Someone at my WW meeting was talking about how they go try clothes on once a week just to help them feel good about their body image and I think it is a great idea.  

Your running is going great!  I have never tried a run/walk workout but need to give it a try some time just for a change of pace.  I think it is a great idea for you to have some different things ready to use at the 1/2...you will be so prepared!  



pjlla said:


> I'm feeling full of enthusiasm for organizing/cleaning... hope that feeling holds until tomorrow so I can channel it to get this house in order! I plan to be up and cleaning by 7 am.  I should get a few hours done before the rest of the family starts driving me crazy.



Sounds like we are going to have a lot of clean houses by the end of the weekend!  

Today the whole family worked on our house.  We pulled out things from the back of the closets, in drawers we haven't been in for ages and tons of boxes that were in storage.  As quick as we could, we sorted and priced for the garage sale.  We are going to keep working on this "overhaul" of the house until the garage sale on Thursday.  It feels so good to get rid of so much stuff.

Here is a winner....I got rid of EVERY piece of clothing that is bigger then a size 10.  This means I only have a few things left in my closet but honestly...I am NOT going back to that size (at least not until I am old and gray ).  I kept holding clothes up and seeing how big some of them were and then felt great as I packed it all up!  

Tomorrow will be a fun day because we are having our DCL party!  We booked the cruise LAST August and are so excited that we will be finally at the one year point - this means the family is going to be having a Disney day!!    I don't think I will be checking in real often as I have promised to enjoy a family day!  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
Jen


----------



## tigger813

Hello friends!!!!

Had a SUPER party! I'm exhausted but happy! The last guests just left a few minutes ago! 9 hours not bad!!!! I ate a decent amount but not too much. Had one good sized piece of cake and some mint choc chip ice cream with it. Had a lot to drink but it was my day! Ended it with water! Got lots of Chinese and cake left but we'll eat that tomorrow and then I'll be back on track on Monday or Tuesday at the latest!

Redwalker says HI! She says she'll be back with us more next challenge and will try to stop in soon! She misses you all too but is doing some major house stuff and preparing for her new puppy which she gets in a few weeks! She's very excited about her new addition. I've seen her photo and she is PRECIOUS!!!! I can't wait to meet her!

OK, last bad food discussion from me but if you haven't tried the Doritos Late Night Cheeseburger flavor, you definitely need to! It takes EXACTLY like a McD's cheeseburger right down to the mustard and pickle! Freaky but SOOOO GOOD! I got a free bag at the grocery store!

Hoping to sleep in and at some point go get my Build A Bear puppy! ALso we want to watch some British Premier League Soccer. I think I really need to head to bed NOW before I fall off the chair!

Hope everyone had a great weekend and thanks for all the great wishes! Love to all my friends out there!


----------



## Connie96

Had a fun day today. A couple days ago, DD said something to me about how she hasn't ever gotten to run with me before. So, since today was NOT a running day, DD and I went for a run. We did the 1.5 mile loop around our neighborhood. We walked and ran whenever she wanted to and I followed her pace. It was really fun - although we walked the entire second half of our distance because DD was done running at that point. 

And that was the most "on plan" thing I did today. I had some crazy munchies today. And we went out to dinner with friends and the margaritas were totally calling my name. After the way I ate (and drank) today, I have no idea how I'll get thru my long run tomorrow morning, but that's how my day is gonna start - whether it hurts or not.

Even with the crazy eating, it was still really good day. Lots of fun.


----------



## Dahly

For today's QOTD, please share with me/us, a time or two when you made a "better" or "best" choice when faced with a high-risk eating situation.  (Okay, so it really isn't a question... cut me some slack!  )


For me, my afternoon snacking is usually my downfall...i try not to keep stuff in the house that can get my in trouble, but I DH and DS like chips and such, so there is typically stuff in the pantry I shouldn't eat. So anyway, the other day I wanted something around 3pm and poked around the pantry for a while and came up with a bag of fritos. Walked half way to my office, and stopped, and thought, what the heck am I doing?? back to the kitchen, fritos back in the pantry, and grabbed a peach instead.  3 months ago I would have downed half the bag of chips without a second thought. 
 Dinner out is usually a challenge also, but I try to stick to smaller portions when possible, or share an entree with DS. I also try to get steams veggies instead of a loaded baked potato, or a side salad instead of fries. 

I am hoping with time, picking the right thing to eat becomes second nature, but I know it will be an ongoing struggle.


----------



## Dahly

I have something that I want to share!  

(drum roll, please.....) tonight DS and I did week 1, day 1 of c2k5. I didn't fall over, I didn't pass out, and I didn't die! We briskly walked .4 miles to the paved trail that goes around the little bayou that runs through our neighborhood, and went for it. With the run/walks intervals, and the 5 minute cool down, we made it almost around the 1.4 mile track. We walked the rest of the way home, for a total of 2.2 miles. My legs were screaming,and my shirt was drenched, but DS was beside me the whole way, giving me the encouragement I needed. When, at the 7th interval, I said I didn't think I could do the last one, he said I needed to think that I was that little train guy..i took that to mean the little engine that could!  On the walk home, we decided that Saturdays, Tuesdays and Thursdays will be our run days, although we may have to adjust depending on his homework load once school starts (in a week!). I think he is looking forward to building up his own endurance as well...he is going to be playing football this year so the extra exercise should serve him well.  

So I took the first step, and I feel really good about it. I know it will be challenge to move through the weeks, but, in a weird way, I am looking forward to it!

Saturday is over, and we are into Sunday morning...so I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone.  

Spent yesterday at ds's college.  He has been down there all summer and he had to move out of his dorm even though he still has a week left of work.  Luckily his new room (in a new dorm) was ready and he could move in.  It was great to move in without a lot of other people.  Since it is a new building there is still construction going on.  I can't imagine moving him in on move in day.  It is going to be crazy and we get to miss it. 

His new dorm is apartment style for 4 guys.  A full kitchen and living room.  Each guy will have his own room with a keypad lock on it.  I was surprised to find 2 bathrooms for the 4 guys.  He was spending this weekend trying to figure out where to put everything.  We left the handtruck with him so he can help his friends move in.  


He comes home this Thursday.  We thought he would be home until the 30th but he told us yesterday that he would have to go back on the 28th.  He has been asked to help move the freshman Honor students in on the 29th.  I am glad because he wanted to do that last year but was not picked.  The program has been good for him so it is nice he is giving back to it.  But it does mean a couple of days less with him being home.  We have missed him this summer. 

Will be back more this week since class is done.  I have been driving up to my class for the last two weeks.  Friday we drove all day and yesterday we drove down to see ds.  I  told dh that we were not going anywhere today.  I am tired of being in the car.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> Today ended up being a good day. I ate the right amount of food at dinner today and we didn't end up having dessert (which was supposed to be fruit anyway). I had lots of veggies with dinner and drank plenty of water. I did attempt to go swimming, but it was just too cold. I actually wore a sweatshirt today. I think the key to my success at dinner was really thinking about whether I was still hungry and what would be a good choice. Stopping and taking the time to think gave me time for my food to digest a bit. The "eat slowly" trick really does help, IMO.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!



Glad you had a good food day... wish I could say I did...  Yup, sweatshirt weather has arrived...



jenanderson said:


> Lisa - I want in on the pact!    I have only made it in the top ten once during this challenge.  I would love to see it one more time.
> 
> Today the whole family worked on our house.  We pulled out things from the back of the closets, in drawers we haven't been in for ages and tons of boxes that were in storage.  As quick as we could, we sorted and priced for the garage sale.  We are going to keep working on this "overhaul" of the house until the garage sale on Thursday.  It feels so good to get rid of so much stuff.
> 
> Here is a winner....I got rid of EVERY piece of clothing that is bigger then a size 10.  This means I only have a few things left in my closet but honestly...I am NOT going back to that size (at least not until I am old and gray ).  I kept holding clothes up and seeing how big some of them were and then felt great as I packed it all up!
> 
> Tomorrow will be a fun day because we are having our DCL party!  We booked the cruise LAST August and are so excited that we will be finally at the one year point - this means the family is going to be having a Disney day!!    I don't think I will be checking in real often as I have promised to enjoy a family day!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> Jen



Have a SUPER day at your DCL party!  I'm so envious!

I'm also envious that you actually get HELP with cleaning!  When I mention things like cleaning the garage or the basement, I SWEAR DH intentionally picks a fight with me so he has an excuse not to help.... or he suddenly finds  a project that he MUST finish (even if it is something that hasn't been touched for MONTHS!).  He just has a HUGE aversion to cleaning of any kind.  Same with the kids, but at least I can threaten them into helping!  I've gotten used to doing it on my own.  

Get rid of those bigger clothes!  No excuses to gain the weight back now!  (But you can keep one pair of "fat" pants for proof!)



tigger813 said:


> Hello friends!!!!
> 
> Had a SUPER party! I'm exhausted but happy! The last guests just left a few minutes ago! 9 hours not bad!!!! I ate a decent amount but not too much. Had one good sized piece of cake and some mint choc chip ice cream with it. Had a lot to drink but it was my day! Ended it with water! Got lots of Chinese and cake left but we'll eat that tomorrow and then I'll be back on track on Monday or Tuesday at the latest!
> 
> Redwalker says HI! She says she'll be back with us more next challenge and will try to stop in soon! She misses you all too but is doing some major house stuff and preparing for her new puppy which she gets in a few weeks! She's very excited about her new addition. I've seen her photo and she is PRECIOUS!!!! I can't wait to meet her!
> 
> OK, last bad food discussion from me but if you haven't tried the Doritos Late Night Cheeseburger flavor, you definitely need to! It takes EXACTLY like a McD's cheeseburger right down to the mustard and pickle! Freaky but SOOOO GOOD! I got a free bag at the grocery store!
> 
> Hoping to sleep in and at some point go get my Build A Bear puppy! ALso we want to watch some British Premier League Soccer. I think I really need to head to bed NOW before I fall off the chair!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend and thanks for all the great wishes! Love to all my friends out there!



Party sounds like so much fun...but 9 hours... you must be exhausted!



Connie96 said:


> Had a fun day today. A couple days ago, DD said something to me about how she hasn't ever gotten to run with me before. So, since today was NOT a running day, DD and I went for a run. We did the 1.5 mile loop around our neighborhood. We walked and ran whenever she wanted to and I followed her pace. It was really fun - although we walked the entire second half of our distance because DD was done running at that point.
> 
> And that was the most "on plan" thing I did today. I had some crazy munchies today. And we went out to dinner with friends and the margaritas were totally calling my name. After the way I ate (and drank) today, I have no idea how I'll get thru my long run tomorrow morning, but that's how my day is gonna start - whether it hurts or not.
> 
> Even with the crazy eating, it was still really good day. Lots of fun.



Nice job getting DD included in the running!  As parents so much of this healthy lifestyle is about SETTING A GOOD EXAMPLE (at least, for me it is).  As much as I love my "routine", I am more than willing to change things up to get my kids involved... like I mentioned yesterday about changing my run.  

I'm with you on the "crazy munchies" feeling.  And just another example of FAILING TO PLAN!!  I didn't have a dinner plan in place for yesterday (unusual for me), I fell victim to pressure from DD for take-out pizza (I was hungry and tired.... a bad combination for me!) and, of course, I overate... But today is another day.  




Dahly said:


> For today's QOTD, please share with me/us, a time or two when you made a "better" or "best" choice when faced with a high-risk eating situation.  (Okay, so it really isn't a question... cut me some slack!  )
> 
> 
> For me, my afternoon snacking is usually my downfall...i try not to keep stuff in the house that can get my in trouble, but I DH and DS like chips and such, so there is typically stuff in the pantry I shouldn't eat. So anyway, the other day I wanted something around 3pm and poked around the pantry for a while and came up with a bag of fritos. Walked half way to my office, and stopped, and thought, what the heck am I doing?? back to the kitchen, fritos back in the pantry, and grabbed a peach instead.  3 months ago I would have downed half the bag of chips without a second thought.
> Dinner out is usually a challenge also, but I try to stick to smaller portions when possible, or share an entree with DS. I also try to get steams veggies instead of a loaded baked potato, or a side salad instead of fries.
> 
> I am hoping with time, picking the right thing to eat becomes second nature, but I know it will be an ongoing struggle.



NICE JOB!  I love it when I can catch myself making a bad choice and have a "do-over" before things get crazy!   Most of the time, good choices ARE a second nature for me now after  2 1/2 solid years on WW... but occasionally being overtired and over-hungry gets the better of me (as I mentioned above)... but I live and learn!



Dahly said:


> I have something that I want to share!
> 
> (drum roll, please.....) tonight DS and I did week 1, day 1 of c2k5. I didn't fall over, I didn't pass out, and I didn't die! We briskly walked .4 miles to the paved trail that goes around the little bayou that runs through our neighborhood, and went for it. With the run/walks intervals, and the 5 minute cool down, we made it almost around the 1.4 mile track. We walked the rest of the way home, for a total of 2.2 miles. My legs were screaming,and my shirt was drenched, but DS was beside me the whole way, giving me the encouragement I needed. When, at the 7th interval, I said I didn't think I could do the last one, he said I needed to think that I was that little train guy..i took that to mean the little engine that could!  On the walk home, we decided that Saturdays, Tuesdays and Thursdays will be our run days, although we may have to adjust depending on his homework load once school starts (in a week!). I think he is looking forward to building up his own endurance as well...he is going to be playing football this year so the extra exercise should serve him well.
> 
> So I took the first step, and I feel really good about it. I know it will be challenge to move through the weeks, but, in a weird way, I am looking forward to it!
> 
> Saturday is over, and we are into Sunday morning...so I hope everyone has a great day!



I think that the first step is the BIGGEST ONE!  Yeah you!  I am very very impressed and happy for you.    Try hard to remember that feeling of accomplishment you had when you were finished.  It will go a long way in getting you out the door next time!  And another parent setting a GREAT example by getting their child involved in the healthy lifestyle!!  WTG!




donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone.
> 
> Spent yesterday at ds's college.  He has been down there all summer and he had to move out of his dorm even though he still has a week left of work.  Luckily his new room (in a new dorm) was ready and he could move in.  It was great to move in without a lot of other people.  Since it is a new building there is still construction going on.  I can't imagine moving him in on move in day.  It is going to be crazy and we get to miss it.
> 
> His new dorm is apartment style for 4 guys.  A full kitchen and living room.  Each guy will have his own room with a keypad lock on it.  I was surprised to find 2 bathrooms for the 4 guys.  He was spending this weekend trying to figure out where to put everything.  We left the handtruck with him so he can help his friends move in.
> 
> 
> He comes home this Thursday.  We thought he would be home until the 30th but he told us yesterday that he would have to go back on the 28th.  He has been asked to help move the freshman Honor students in on the 29th.  I am glad because he wanted to do that last year but was not picked.  The program has been good for him so it is nice he is giving back to it.  But it does mean a couple of days less with him being home.  We have missed him this summer.
> 
> Will be back more this week since class is done.  I have been driving up to my class for the last two weeks.  Friday we drove all day and yesterday we drove down to see ds.  I  told dh that we were not going anywhere today.  I am tired of being in the car.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



It sounds like your DS has a nice set up for this year.  I can't imagine the day that I drop off DD at her dorm for the first time (she is a sophomore this year)... I know it will be here in no time... I get so.. when I think about it.  Glad to hear about your DS's good experiences.

I know what you mean about being in the car.... today was supposed to be a "NO CAR" day for us, but DD wants to try out a new church. Our church attendance has been less than stellar lately and it is bothering DD.  We no longer have a "home church" and so I told DD we could try a few new places.  The church we are trying today is a bit more of a drive than I would like, but it is a worthwhile cause I suppose.  


Anyhow, I've got one minute left to say HAPPY SUNDAY everyone!  I need to get myself moving and dressed for church, so I won't chat much more for now.  Just wanted to post the QOTD....

Today's QOTD is somewhat unrelated to weight loss/healthy living... just a question that might bring some introspection.

*What do you think is your WORST personality trait?  What do you think is your BEST personality trait?  *You don't have to go into detail if you don't want to... just something to get you thinking.


For myself... my worst trait is hard to put into words... I can be a bit impatient and "blaming" at times... not about things like my weight (I know that is all my own), but I jump to conclusions and blame others (DH and kids usually) for things I shouldn't.

Best trait... generosity (both time and resources) and ORGANIZING!  In my next life I'm going to be a professional organizer to the Stars! 

Have a great day!  TTYL...............P


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> I had a great run on the TM at the Y today (I wanted to encourage DD to exercise with me today, so I skipped my outside run and hit the Y... DD came along and hit the elliptical... if I ran outside at 7 am she wouldn't have joined me).  Anyhow, I did 3 mi in 30:40 yesterday and was rather pleased (although I KNEW I could have done better).  DD threw out a challenge for me to attempt a 30:20.... but I knew I could do better.  I did my 3 mi in 29:48 and my 5K in 30:45.  I definitely increased my speed for the last mile to make those times, but I'm happy with it.  Today was going to be a 5 mi run, but I was running late and ran out of time.  oh well.


Congrats on your run and awesome speed!  


cclovesdis said:


> Today ended up being a good day. I ate the right amount of food at dinner today and we didn't end up having dessert (which was supposed to be fruit anyway). I had lots of veggies with dinner and drank plenty of water. I did attempt to go swimming, but it was just too cold. I actually wore a sweatshirt today. I think the key to my success at dinner was really thinking about whether I was still hungry and what would be a good choice. Stopping and taking the time to think gave me time for my food to digest a bit. The "eat slowly" trick really does help, IMO.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


Nice job on the dinner, CC.  I don't know why it so so hard sometimes to stop and think abut our hunger, and only eat when we are hungry.  I need to try and pull the emotions out of eating, and just make it about hunger,  and I'd be all set.



jenanderson said:


> Today the whole family worked on our house.  We pulled out things from the back of the closets, in drawers we haven't been in for ages and tons of boxes that were in storage.  As quick as we could, we sorted and priced for the garage sale.  We are going to keep working on this "overhaul" of the house until the garage sale on Thursday.  It feels so good to get rid of so much stuff.
> 
> Here is a winner....I got rid of EVERY piece of clothing that is bigger then a size 10.  This means I only have a few things left in my closet but honestly...I am NOT going back to that size (at least not until I am old and gray ).  I kept holding clothes up and seeing how big some of them were and then felt great as I packed it all up!
> 
> Tomorrow will be a fun day because we are having our DCL party!  We booked the cruise LAST August and are so excited that we will be finally at the one year point - this means the family is going to be having a Disney day!!    I don't think I will be checking in real often as I have promised to enjoy a family day!


That is awesome you're cleaning out your house, and getting rid of all the clothes above a 10.  I'm going to guess when you are old and gray, you won't even be above a 10 then either.  
Have a fun family cruise party.  Have you cruised before?  I picked up my brother and fam at the airport from a cruise and his kids are 13 and 16 and they had an absolutely amazing time.  They made so many new friends and were on the go the entire time.  My sil said they'd see them around the deck, and had to make them come to dinner on several nights.  It sounds like so much fun, especially the disney cruises.  



tigger813 said:


> OK, last bad food discussion from me but if you haven't tried the Doritos Late Night Cheeseburger flavor, you definitely need to! It takes EXACTLY like a McD's cheeseburger right down to the mustard and pickle! Freaky but SOOOO GOOD! I got a free bag at the grocery store!


Glad your party was fun, Tracey and you enjoyed yourself.  The doritos sound delicious but I for one don't need the snacks to remind me to do some late night snacking by their name.  



Connie96 said:


> Had a fun day today. A couple days ago, DD said something to me about how she hasn't ever gotten to run with me before. So, since today was NOT a running day, DD and I went for a run. We did the 1.5 mile loop around our neighborhood. We walked and ran whenever she wanted to and I followed her pace. It was really fun - although we walked the entire second half of our distance because DD was done running at that point.
> 
> And that was the most "on plan" thing I did today. I had some crazy munchies today. And we went out to dinner with friends and the margaritas were totally calling my name. After the way I ate (and drank) today, I have no idea how I'll get thru my long run tomorrow morning, but that's how my day is gonna start - whether it hurts or not.
> 
> Even with the crazy eating, it was still really good day. Lots of fun.


I love that you're running with your dd.  So cute and she is going to grow up with exercise as a part of life.   Glad you enjoyed the margaritas and the fun day.  today is a new day.



Dahly said:


> I have something that I want to share!
> 
> (drum roll, please.....) tonight DS and I did week 1, day 1 of c2k5. I didn't fall over, I didn't pass out, and I didn't die! We briskly walked .4 miles to the paved trail that goes around the little bayou that runs through our neighborhood, and went for it. With the run/walks intervals, and the 5 minute cool down, we made it almost around the 1.4 mile track. We walked the rest of the way home, for a total of 2.2 miles. My legs were screaming,and my shirt was drenched, but DS was beside me the whole way, giving me the encouragement I needed. When, at the 7th interval, I said I didn't think I could do the last one, he said I needed to think that I was that little train guy..i took that to mean the little engine that could!  On the walk home, we decided that Saturdays, Tuesdays and Thursdays will be our run days, although we may have to adjust depending on his homework load once school starts (in a week!). I think he is looking forward to building up his own endurance as well...he is going to be playing football this year so the extra exercise should serve him well.
> 
> So I took the first step, and I feel really good about it. I know it will be challenge to move through the weeks, but, in a weird way, I am looking forward to it!


Congratulations!!!!  It is such a great, workable program, and I also did like working my way through the weeks.  I found because it was limited to 3 days a week for the 9 weeks, it never felt overwhelming, and in the early weeks, I remember looking forward the the next week, though the run time was longer, there were fewer total runs.  Nice work!!


donac said:


> He comes home this Thursday.  We thought he would be home until the 30th but he told us yesterday that he would have to go back on the 28th.  He has been asked to help move the freshman Honor students in on the 29th.  I am glad because he wanted to do that last year but was not picked.  The program has been good for him so it is nice he is giving back to it.  But it does mean a couple of days less with him being home.  We have missed him this summer.
> 
> Will be back more this week since class is done.  I have been driving up to my class for the last two weeks.  Friday we drove all day and yesterday we drove down to see ds.  I  told dh that we were not going anywhere today.  I am tired of being in the car.


Your son sounds like a really great kid, so nice to go back early and help the freshmen.  Enjoy your time with him while he's home. 


mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am so excited to hopefully meet you in person.  You have helped me so much along this journey so far and it would be great to meet you and maybe even start the race together.


Thanks Lindsay.  It would be great to meet you, too.  Lisa and I are planning on run/walking the race together, and it would be awesome if you started with us too.  I'm just hoping to really enjoy the atmosphere, and hope to be comfortably ahead of the sweep van.  I still can't believe I am going to do it, and am keeping my fingers crossed it all works out.  I read a blog from a woman who did the race last year, and she was all out to set a PR and was talking about how the walkers were in her way, and how running through the castle was cool, but it went by so fast, and I thought, I don't wan't it just to be about just the race and speed, I can do a half nearer home for that, I want it to be about my first half marathon being in disney and enjoying all that disney has to offer.  And since it will be my first, it will be a PR for me!  I'm so glad your mom is just about ready to go with you.  



flipflopmom said:


> My third, fourth post of the day?  Not sure.  Just taking a break from the cleaning.  Upstairs is vacuumed, dusted, bathroom cleaned, got more big clothes out of the closet, glass cleaned, laundry put away, rooms straight.  Kids are having a snack in the kitchen, so I'm out of there for a bit. 1 more cabinet, 6 drawers, china hutch,  3 hot spots to clean out, and then mega deep cleaning.


All right, you win, I give up.  Your house ie wayyyyy cleaner than mine. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Friday morning we got up and our air conditioner had frozen. It was 100 on Friday and when we got home Friday evening the house was in the upper 80s. Luckily the ac seems to be cooperating today. We took DS to the airport yesterday and went to the outlet malls. We were going to go to a baseball game last night in Cincy, but it was too hot and Mike and I were both cranky. So we came home, got the air going and went out for a beer and food. It was not pretty, eating wise but that was ok. I am so happy for DS and he is so happy to be back at school, but yesterday was rough. Not as bad as last year, but still sad.
> 
> Today we went for a 7.1 mile run using 4/1 walk with rest breaks and I really enjoyed it. My stomach was a disaster because of the cruddy eating, but the run was great. It was fun to go fast and then walk. Still not sure what we are going to do for the upcoming 1/2s but I feel like it's a tool in the toolbox if we need it.
> 
> My DS just called me for two minutes, so that was nice. He's in an apartment with two of his friends and their fourth is from Ireland. He said he's a really nice guy.
> 
> I guess that's it for now. I am going to weigh again tomorrow and take the lowest over the last three days, since Friday and Saturday I was up at 5:30 both days. Hoping to sleep in tomorrow and have a reasonable weigh in. Thought about skipping this week, but in the big scheme of things it's only one week. Right now I'm at a gain, but hoping tomorrow to be closer to a maintain.
> 
> Have a nice afternoon.


Glad ds got back to school safely and you've heard from him.   I know how tough it is for you, so be good to yourself this week.    Glad you enjoyed the 4/1 running.  It will be nice like you say to have that in your toolbox if you need it, especially with the whole weather factor.   Enjoy the rest of your weekend, and don't worry if you see a gain, you will get it off next week.  

I did ok with the eatig yesterday, but not great.  Used up 20 flex points, but that's what they're there for, so that's ok.  Michael wants to go out and do something fun this morning, either play tennis of take a bike ride.  We babysat for my sister last night so he's a little over tired since he was up til 10:30, and slept til his usual 6:30.  I think it's going to be a cranky day, so I'll try my best to act like a grownup. 

Have a nice sunday.


----------



## flipflopmom

Ever have the times when you just don't have it in you to quote?  I'm there.

Sounds like everyone had fun and productive days yesterday.

Connie - great job running with DD.  My 3 year old makes it about....5 feet then walks!

Kathy - HI!  I am working on the cleaning.  It's something that makes me happy, to come home to a sparkly house.  It is almost as much of a stress reliever as running!  If I do a deep clean, like I am working on in the kitchen, I tend to be better about keeping it that way! Good job on your run yesterday.  Sometimes, I feel like I am flying, and I am slower than usual.  Other times I feel slower, and I'm faster.  Our brains and bodies are crazy!Hope you have a grown up sort of day!

CC - Great job yesterday lady!  

Jen - Isn't is liberating, and a bit scary to get rid of the clothes?  I did the same thing yesterday. Goodbye Crutches!  Have a great time at your party today.  I will relax, sometime.  I feel like once my house is clean, I'll be able to really relax, instead of sitting down thinking about all I should be doing!  

P - Hope my cleaning buzz hits you today! I wrote out what I can think of for dinners this week.  I have 2 days blank, maybe I'll get inspired at some point.  Breakfast, lunch, and snacks are pretty standard, so no issue there.  Thanks for the reminder! And dang girl, you are fast.  

lisa - Thanks for the advice with cleaning!  I'm trying!

Rose - Hope your tummy is happy today, and your scale!

DAHLY-   WAY TO GO in getting rid of the excuses and starting C25K!!!!!!!!  I think I told you, I cried when I did the last run interval for a few weeks.  But strangely enough, the sense of accomplishment when it was over, and challenge, was and still is such a rush!  So proud of you!

Well....  My kitchen is ALMOST clean.  I swear I've spent soooo much time in there this weekend.  All I've got left to do is wash the walls, outlets, light switches and baseboards, windex the appliances, and murphy's oil soap the cabinets .  This will be done tonight.  NO MATTER WHAT.  I want that thing clean!  Cleaned my oven yesterday, scrubbed the inside of my dishwasher, crazy OCD stuff!  

Still have to do some stuff to a few other rooms, but I am on my way to happiness with accomplishments this weekend!

RUNNING 8 MILES DID CRAZY STUFF TO MY BODY!!!  I did take a 30 minute recharge nap yesterday, but other than that, I was on my feet and moving, outside of running for an hour and a half, for 12 hours.  Did okay with my eating, closer to 1500 than 1200, but that's okay.  This morning, I was up 3pounds???  Did some reading, something about glycogen and water retention due to muscle tears.  (Is that spelled right?  Looks like crying tears instead of a tear in the muscle.  Same word?  My muscles are crying, too, so maybe it is...)  Then,  TOM CAME 4 DAYS EARLY????  Which would also add to the scale jump,.  SHEEZ.. I thought exercise was supposed to result in weight loss, not gain.

Hope you all have a great day.  It's rainy AGAIN here, rain in forecast all week.  Anna Kat's stomach was hurting last night, woke up with diarrhea.  She's back asleep on the couch.  I may stay home from church with her if she stays asleep.  

Church, mom's, I'll try not to give in to the Sunday snacks, then home to clean.  May see if Sophie can stay with MIL and FIL so I don't have to drive her in the am.  

I'll answer QOTD when I check in tonight!
Taryn


----------



## carmiedog

someone please explain to me that AFTER I've decided to take it easier and just maintain for a bit, my scale suddenly starts zooming down again!  I'm glad to see it, but now I don't know what to do.

For today's QOTD, please share with me/us, a time or two when you made a "better" or "best" choice when faced with a high-risk eating situation. (Okay, so it really isn't a question... cut me some slack! )

not a particular time, but in general, I've made it a habit of taking baggies of food with me. i.e. earlier this week I snuck sliced apples into the movie theatre. Apples are my go to snack anytime I'm going shopping or something and might get hungry. Last night we had an informal get together and I took bagges of grilled zuchinni and orange slices. Everyone else had pizza.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Dahly said:


> I have something that I want to share!
> 
> (drum roll, please.....) tonight DS and I did week 1, day 1 of c2k5. I didn't fall over, I didn't pass out, and I didn't die! We briskly walked .4 miles to the paved trail that goes around the little bayou that runs through our neighborhood, and went for it. With the run/walks intervals, and the 5 minute cool down, we made it almost around the 1.4 mile track. We walked the rest of the way home, for a total of 2.2 miles. My legs were screaming,and my shirt was drenched, but DS was beside me the whole way, giving me the encouragement I needed. When, at the 7th interval, I said I didn't think I could do the last one, he said I needed to think that I was that little train guy..i took that to mean the little engine that could!  On the walk home, we decided that Saturdays, Tuesdays and Thursdays will be our run days, although we may have to adjust depending on his homework load once school starts (in a week!). I think he is looking forward to building up his own endurance as well...he is going to be playing football this year so the extra exercise should serve him well.
> 
> So I took the first step, and I feel really good about it. I know it will be challenge to move through the weeks, but, in a weird way, I am looking forward to it!
> 
> Saturday is over, and we are into Sunday morning...so I hope everyone has a great day!



Great job.  Once you get started it you wont be able to stop.  I was surprised by myself once I started to actually look forward to running.  Its a great feeling.  Keep up the good work



mikamah said:


> Thanks Lindsay.  It would be great to meet you, too.  Lisa and I are planning on run/walking the race together, and it would be awesome if you started with us too.  I'm just hoping to really enjoy the atmosphere, and hope to be comfortably ahead of the sweep van.  I still can't believe I am going to do it, and am keeping my fingers crossed it all works out.  I read a blog from a woman who did the race last year, and she was all out to set a PR and was talking about how the walkers were in her way, and how running through the castle was cool, but it went by so fast, and I thought, I don't wan't it just to be about just the race and speed, I can do a half nearer home for that, I want it to be about my first half marathon being in disney and enjoying all that disney has to offer.  And since it will be my first, it will be a PR for me!  I'm so glad your mom is just about ready to go with you.



Yes I agree lisa.  I am looking at this more as an experience/accomplishment than a real race.  I am looking forward to all the things I see along the way, and people or characters that I might meet.  Im sure the first few miles I will want to keep up the speed with the fear of the sweepers.  Once I get closer to the MK I will make some stops if I see some cool things.  I would love to get a pic with my favorite princess....cinderella Im actually thinking about wearing a cindy blue running skirt and hopefully finding a cute cindy top, and a tiara of course.  I think its funny that I am planning my outfit and still not 100% sure if Im going. 

QOTD- I feel like Im in an interview These are two questions I always ask my candidates when interviewing them for a position.

My best- I am usually a postitive person.  Always seeing the good side of something.  When someone is down I try to bring them up.

My worst- I am such a planner that if the plans arent going right I can get a bit irritated.  Like if we plan to leave at a certain time and the other people were going with are not ready, they hear about it.  This does not mix well with others who just fly by the seat of their pants.

Great question Pam!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Hope that everyone gets to do something fun and relaxing today as our summer winds down.  

Lots of us in on the pact to be in the top ten at least one more time!    Actually that is one of the rewards for sticking it out until the bitter end -- you can get on the list with a smaller loss!    We can do it and finish this challenge strong!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thanks for giving me the pep talk.  The run was so much better today and the good news is that I think I have my mom 95% convinced to go to the princess with me.  I will let you know once we are booked but I think its looking good.  I am so excited to hopefully meet you in person.  You have helped me so much along this journey so far and it would be great to meet you and maybe even start the race together.



It would be great if you could run/walk the Princess with us, Lindsay!    We want to finish, not be swept, and most importantly, have a wonderful time!    We may have to plan a little meet of our BL folks doing the Princess.  



flipflopmom said:


> My third, fourth post of the day?  Not sure.  Just taking a break from the cleaning.  Upstairs is vacuumed, dusted, bathroom cleaned, got more big clothes out of the closet, glass cleaned, laundry put away, rooms straight.  Kids are having a snack in the kitchen, so I'm out of there for a bit. 1 more cabinet, 6 drawers, china hutch,  3 hot spots to clean out, and then mega deep cleaning.



Your house is going to look so nice when you are done, Taryn!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I guess that's it for now. I am going to weigh again tomorrow and take the lowest over the last three days, since Friday and Saturday I was up at 5:30 both days. Hoping to sleep in tomorrow and have a reasonable weigh in. Thought about skipping this week, but in the big scheme of things it's only one week. Right now I'm at a gain, but hoping tomorrow to be closer to a maintain.



Glad that you are having a good week-end, Rose.    A maintain with all the emotional stuff and TOM would be a good thing!  



jenanderson said:


> Lisa - I want in on the pact!  I have only made it in the top ten once during this challenge.  I would love to see it one more time.
> 
> OMG!  I have to laugh about the Mid-Western heritage!  It is so true about the "helpful" comments.  I think that might be part of it.  My mom had some weight issues and was also trying to "help" my sister and I with how we looked "for our own good"!



 ITA, jen.  Some of those "helpful" comments could be real zingers and, of course, another midwestern trait is that you don't ever talk about things that are bothering you, so you just had to take it and say "thanks."    Even DS, who has lived in Idaho all his life, will chime in at times and say "let's not talk about that now!"  

Lots of room for all of us wanting to be in the top ten again before the end of the challenge!  

Enjoy your DCL party.  You will be on the Dream before you know it! 



tigger813 said:


> Hello friends!!!!
> 
> Had a SUPER party! I'm exhausted but happy! The last guests just left a few minutes ago! 9 hours not bad!!!! I ate a decent amount but not too much. Had one good sized piece of cake and some mint choc chip ice cream with it. Had a lot to drink but it was my day! Ended it with water! Got lots of Chinese and cake left but we'll eat that tomorrow and then I'll be back on track on Monday or Tuesday at the latest!
> 
> Redwalker says HI! She says she'll be back with us more next challenge and will try to stop in soon! She misses you all too but is doing some major house stuff and preparing for her new puppy which she gets in a few weeks! She's very excited about her new addition. I've seen her photo and she is PRECIOUS!!!! I can't wait to meet her!



Tracey, glad that you had a good birthday.  Tell Redwalker we will be happy to see her and a picture of her new puppy anytime!  



Connie96 said:


> Had a fun day today. A couple days ago, DD said something to me about how she hasn't ever gotten to run with me before. So, since today was NOT a running day, DD and I went for a run. We did the 1.5 mile loop around our neighborhood. We walked and ran whenever she wanted to and I followed her pace. It was really fun - although we walked the entire second half of our distance because DD was done running at that point.



Glad it was a good day, Connie, and that you didn't have to carry your running partner home part of the way.    What a wonderful gift for your daughter to teach her how to be activie and take care of herself.  How did you like Toy Story 3?  Wasn't Ken a scream?



Dahly said:


> I have something that I want to share!(drum roll, please.....) tonight DS and I did week 1, day 1 of c2k5. I didn't fall over, I didn't pass out, and I didn't die! We briskly walked .4 miles to the paved trail that goes around the little bayou that runs through our neighborhood, and went for it. With the run/walks intervals, and the 5 minute cool down, we made it almost around the 1.4 mile track. We walked the rest of the way home, for a total of 2.2 miles. My legs were screaming,and my shirt was drenched, but DS was beside me the whole way, giving me the encouragement I needed. When, at the 7th interval, I said I didn't think I could do the last one, he said I needed to think that I was that little train guy..i took that to mean the little engine that could!  On the walk home, we decided that Saturdays, Tuesdays and Thursdays will be our run days, although we may have to adjust depending on his homework load once school starts (in a week!). I think he is looking forward to building up his own endurance as well...he is going to be playing football this year so the extra exercise should serve him well.
> 
> So I took the first step, and I feel really good about it. I know it will be challenge to move through the weeks, but, in a weird way, I am looking forward to it!
> 
> Saturday is over, and we are into Sunday morning...so I hope everyone has a great day!



 For starting the C25K, Dahly!    And how nice to be able to do it with your DS.  



donac said:


> Will be back more this week since class is done.  I have been driving up to my class for the last two weeks.  Friday we drove all day and yesterday we drove down to see ds.  I  told dh that we were not going anywhere today.  I am tired of being in the car.  Have a great day everyone.



Enjoy your car free day, dona!  



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD is somewhat unrelated to weight loss/healthy living... just a question that might bring some introspection.
> 
> *What do you think is your WORST personality trait?  What do you think is your BEST personality trait?  *You don't have to go into detail if you don't want to... just something to get you thinking.



I think my worst personality trait is procrastinating.  I am really working on this one and have come to realize alot of my frustration and issues come with putting things off that should just be done.  I think that my best personality trait is that I am friendly and can make people laugh and feel at ease.  Interesting questions, pjlla!  



mikamah said:


> I think it's going to be a cranky day, so I'll try my best to act like a grownup.



 Good luck with that cranky day, thing.  Put him in the fort and let him hang out there all day!  



carmiedog said:


> someone please explain to me that AFTER I've decided to take it easier and just maintain for a bit, my scale suddenly starts zooming down again! I'm glad to see it, but now I don't know what to do.
> 
> For today's QOTD, please share with me/us, a time or two when you made a "better" or "best" choice when faced with a high-risk eating situation. (Okay, so it really isn't a question... cut me some slack! )
> 
> not a particular time, but in general, I've made it a habit of taking baggies of food with me. i.e. earlier this week I snuck sliced apples into the movie theatre. Apples are my go to snack anytime I'm going shopping or something and might get hungry. Last night we had an informal get together and I took bagges of grilled zuchinni and orange slices. Everyone else had pizza.



Ah, the mysteries of life but so nice when it does happen.  I wonder if your body needed some extra calories to release some weight?    Taking snacks when everyone else is eating pizza sounds pretty OP to me!  

Have a great Sunday all!  I'm so glad that you are all here!


----------



## lisah0711

We are almost up to 215 pages on our summer challenge thread.  We will probably go beyond the 250 page we are allowed on a single thread before the end of the challenge and have to start another thread.  Last time we had to do that I was a little surprised and we did the switch in a big hurry and without any warning.  So I am wondering, 

Do you want to just switch threads when we get to 250 or do you want to "pick a moving buddy" (thanks for the idea, pjlla ) and pick a moving day, regardless of how many pages we have?

I'm leaning toward switching on Friday, 8/20, regardless of how close we are to 250 pages so we have a couple of weeks on the new thread.  

Please let me know what you think by commenting on the thread or sending me a PM.


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

Thanks Taryn, P, Kathy, and JenA!

Lisah: I think your plan to start a new thread on 8/20 is great! I'm the planning type. 

QOTD: P, I'm like you. My worst trait is hard to describe. I guess the best way to describe it is that I set high expectations for myself, and sometimes they are unrealistic, but in addition to that, I expect the same from others. My best trait is that I am persistent. No, weight loss hasn't gone well, but I am still working at it.

Yesterday really did end up being a great day and today is starting off as one as well. I have no idea what is on the menu for today. I plan to make healthy choices and do my best all week. I didn't attempt to journal yesterday, although I probably should have and probably could have, but I will at least try today. I need to make journaling my food a habit. The book I'm reading about reducing sugar cravings suggests using a format that focuses more on what I actually ate and whether or not it was enough food. I sense that doing it that way is to help you consciously or possibly subconsciously see that veggies fill you up more than a chocolate chip cookie.

Breakfast today went really well. I was a little worried because the kids visiting like carbs and waffles and pancakes are not so good for me. They were great and wanted cereal. My dad made a huge fruit salad. They picked at that, but the adults loved it. I've already had 2 fruit servings for the day. Will probably have some salad later. I also had 1 tablespoon of peanut butter on one of those 1 point thin rolls. I didn't have any milk, so I will have some with lunch.

Today will probably be a no exercise day. Not sure yet though.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congratulations Dahly on your first day of C25K!

Taryn--I am always up after a long run--ok well not today, but I skipped dinner last night. My legs always look huge for a day or so as well, I think cause they are holding water. I wonder if running intervals yesterday with walk breaks helped with all this, because I didn't feel as worn out and bloated as I usually do. Anyhow, I think a gain is pretty normal. It usually goes away in a day or so.

Last night we went to see Sister Hazel. We've seen them before at WDW. It was really fun and we ended up talking to another couple for a while. They are in their 20s, and the guy has the same heart thing I do. It was fun (in a weird way) to compare stories. 

There is a Sister Hazel song that I have hear many times before that really hit home with me last night. It's called Change Your Mind. Here is the chorus:
[Pre-chorus]
Yeah yeah
I bet you haven't heard 
A word I've said
Yeah yeah
If you've had enough 
Of all your tryin'
Just give up
The state of mind you're in: 

[Chorus]
If you want to be somebody else,
If you're tired of fighting battles with yourself
If you want to be somebody else
Change your mind...

Have a great day everyone!

And I just wanted to say that everyone wearing sweatshirts--I am so jealous! It was close to a 100 again yesterday. By the time we finished our run yesterday at 8:30 it was already 85 and 80% humidity! I don't want cold, but a few days of normal would be nice!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> Yesterday really did end up being a great day and today is starting off as one as well. I have no idea what is on the menu for today. I plan to make healthy choices and do my best all week. I didn't attempt to journal yesterday, although I probably should have and probably could have, but I will at least try today. I need to make journaling my food a habit. The book I'm reading about reducing sugar cravings suggests using a format that focuses more on what I actually ate and whether or not it was enough food. I sense that doing it that way is to help you consciously or possibly subconsciously see that veggies fill you up more than a chocolate chip cookie.
> 
> Breakfast today went really well. I was a little worried because the kids visiting like carbs and waffles and pancakes are not so good for me. They were great and wanted cereal. My dad made a huge fruit salad. They picked at that, but the adults loved it. I've already had 2 fruit servings for the day. Will probably have some salad later. I also had 1 tablespoon of peanut butter on one of those 1 point thin rolls. I didn't have any milk, so I will have some with lunch.
> 
> Today will probably be a no exercise day. Not sure yet though.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



You are doing so great CC.  Keep up the good choices.



Rose&Mike said:


> Last night we went to see Sister Hazel. We've seen them before at WDW. It was really fun and we ended up talking to another couple for a while. They are in their 20s, and the guy has the same heart thing I do. It was fun (in a weird way) to compare stories.
> 
> There is a Sister Hazel song that I have hear many times before that really hit home with me last night. It's called Change Your Mind. Here is the chorus:
> [Pre-chorus]
> Yeah yeah
> I bet you haven't heard
> A word I've said
> Yeah yeah
> If you've had enough
> Of all your tryin'
> Just give up
> The state of mind you're in:
> 
> [Chorus]
> If you want to be somebody else,
> If you're tired of fighting battles with yourself
> If you want to be somebody else
> Change your mind...
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> And I just wanted to say that everyone wearing sweatshirts--I am so jealous! It was close to a 100 again yesterday. By the time we finished our run yesterday at 8:30 it was already 85 and 80% humidity! I don't want cold, but a few days of normal would be nice!



I like that song.  Ive never heard of them.  Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

pjlla said:


> So today's QOTD is...What *STRATEGY* have you come up with to use on a *DAILY* basis to help keep you from diving into the chips/ice cream/cookies that we all encounter?



My problems really start after work. I usually have a "destress" time when I get home. Now I include a healthy snack. Then I eat a filling dinner including a planned dessert, and go to bed at 9:30. When I follow through on all the steps, it works. Doing it every day is the challenge! 



jenanderson said:


> *Week 10 COW Results*
> 
> *PART 1 WINNER =  lisah0711
> PART 2 WINNER = wofriedoodles*



 A huge boost to be a prize winner! Thanks, *Jen!*



jenanderson said:


> *Welcome to the Challenge of the Week  COW 12*
> 
> *PART TWO*
> Since we have had a drop in people participating in the COW...I am going to try to inspire you to give it a try again with at least the 2nd part!    I recently came across this quote:
> 
> *Hard things take time to do. Impossible things take a little longer. *
> 
> For part 2 of the COW this week, share with us something that you thought would be impossible to do but is now a reality.  It can be about your weight, body size, exercise, something new you do now that you never thought you could do...whatever!



Having a long run of 10 miles each week seemed like something I could never do. That was for real athletes! And now, I'm doing it! And even better, I don't feel like I have to collapse and take a nap after I do. I get cleaned up, eat brunch, and then get on with my day. *Lisa* called me an experienced runner last week, and it made my day! I never thought I would be considered experienced, but I guess after three years of running, I made it! 



pjlla said:


> For today's QOTD, please share with me/us, a time or two when you made a "better" or "best" choice when faced with a high-risk eating situation.  (Okay, so it really isn't a question... cut me some slack!  )



I try to do this all the time, sometimes are better than others. Last night we were deciding on dinner (we always do takeout on Saturday night). I said I wanted Chinese food, then ds said he wanted our local seafood place. I changed to seafood, and got a baked haddock sandwich. This was better. My ds put a dab of ketchup on his sandwich and had it with rice pilaf. That would have been best -- but I had mine with tartar sauce and onion rings. I have been eating popcorn most nights this week(followed by chocolate), last night I didn't have it and ate a half cup of M&Ms as my dessert. 

I now take baby carrots and grapes to the movies. It really helps to have something to chew on and just stay out of the  altogether. Now I just have to make myself stay out of it at home! 



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD is somewhat unrelated to weight loss/healthy living... just a question that might bring some introspection.
> 
> *What do you think is your WORST personality trait?  What do you think is your BEST personality trait?  *You don't have to go into detail if you don't want to... just something to get you thinking.



I think my worst trait is I like to be right, and I have a hard time not being obnoxious about it if I'm not monitoring myself. Particularly with my dh, I have to make sure I'm not sounding condescending. 

My best trait is I am organized and I like to follow a system. If I set up tasks and have a checklist, I will almost always compete them because I love marking them off that list! 

Yesterday I was indeed running while *Pamela* was posting! I ran 8M on the TM, and then I realized something was really wrong -- I kept "catching" on the tread. I realized when it was repaired he didn't get it on tight enough, and it had slipped over to the other edge and was even over the lip.  I had to stop before I really hurt myself and wrecked the TM. But I really, really wanted 10M yesterday -- dh got up and we went to a local path and I ran another 2.5. It wasn't continuous, but I did get in 10.5 miles!  I am really proud I persevered to make it happen. I'm taking today off from running, and I guess tomorrow, too. But Tuesday AM I'm going to get up and run at the beach, then I'll wait for the TM repair person. Hopefully this time it will be fixed to stay, I really want to get back into a normal running schedule! 

We're all stocked up with a good menu and plenty of produce for the week. I'm looking forward to getting outside now to enjoy the beautiful day. 

Maria


----------



## 50sjayne

> Originally Posted by pjlla
> For today's QOTD, please share with me/us, a time or two when you made a "better" or "best" choice when faced with a high-risk eating situation. (Okay, so it really isn't a question... cut me some slack!



Well, at a union event the yesterday I ate a second bag of doritos instead of having another hamburger. I never get doritos anymore and they were my favorite for years. I also had 2 big pieces of watermelon. I really wanted another hamburger--they were pretty good. After I ate the doritos though I felt too full so good decision on my part.

Jen-- good for you, this is what I was doing last summer. It is so nice getting rid of stuff. My favorite thing out of all that though is having all the lids for my tupperware in one drawer and every container has a match. It has been so nice for food storage. 

*I'm from the midwest .


----------



## Rose&Mike

COW part 2--I've been thinking about this one. I decided on lifting weights in a group strength class--and now I have muscles! I have never in my life had muscles like this. I was terrified to go to the class the first time, but except for one or two bad instructors, I have loved it. I really never felt good enough or I guess competent enough to take a class before. This fall I'm thinking about a personal trainer for a couple of hours, because I'd like to have a written plan for lifting on the days I don't go to strength and I'm thinking about swim lessons!


----------



## pjlla

Evening all!  

Well, I didn't get nearly as much done today as I planned.... oh well.  But I bought some new bins and stuff and got our trash/recycling area in the garage neatened up, so that feels good.  

Other than that it was just basic "around the house" stuff that got done... nothing special.  

Glad to see so many answers to today's qotd.  I also share a few bad and good traits with some of you... I feel a huge urge to always be RIGHT  and I am generally a very positive person.  I rarely worry about ANYTHING, so that is a good thing.

Wish we had a fun movie to watch tonight... local video store closed and nearest Redbox is about 20 miles away.  I've been thinking more and more about signing up for Netflix.

Guess I need to figure out what is for dinner... cooked a hot lunch, so I'm not too worried about it though... but they still need to eat!

TTYL..................P


----------



## Dahly

Thank you all for your kind comments regarding my first c25k day. I was afraid I would be in pain today, but other than one twinge when I first got out of bed, I am feeling fine! 

It is hot as heck here today. I went out to do the grocery shopping, and came home dripping with sweat. Yuck.  I am thinking a sandwich and salad for dinner, as I don't want to heat up the kitchen cooking.

I am also in favor of moving to a new thread on 8/20..thanks Lisa!


----------



## my3princes

I weighed in this morning 7 lbs lighter than I was on Sunday of last week   My BL results won't show that as I got heavier after my last weigh in   At least I'm on the right track.


----------



## tigger813

Hi All!

I'm still recovering from yesterday and my lack of sleep last night. I even took at least a 90 minute nap on the couch! DH and I just took the tents down and brought the chairs in as it looks like it may rain.

Girls and I went to the mall so I could make myself a Build A Bear Puppy! Never made one for myself. She's a shaggy puppy I named Muddles! Don't know why, name just came to me! Also went to Lego store to get a present for a b'day party next weekend and DD2 left the bag at Build A Bear so we have to go back tomorrow to pick it up. So much for not leaving the house all day! Had leftover Chinese food for lunch and finished one pitcher of drinks. Still need to finish the pitcher of margaritas! We had cake and ice cream for supper. DD1 actually had mac and cheese as they were giving out free packages at the mall and they gave us 6. It's a new Kraft Homestyle and it's actually pretty tasty! Probably have it this week with some hot dogs.  

Watching Wall-E right now. Girls wanted to watch a movie and they've both disappeared into the bedroom so DH and I are watching. 

We also need to go to the library tomorrow to return books and audiobooks. 

I also will start a new routine with working out. I'll probably start the day with the BL Jump Start workout and 3 miles of WATP. Later in the day I will hop on the elliptical as well. I know I've put on at least 10 pounds since my lowest and maybe a few more but hoping to Jump Start that tomorrow. Going to keep track of my calories and drink extra water as I've had a lot of alcohol this weekend. 

Back to the movie! Probably head to bed early in the morning. Need to check with my neighbor on walking in the morning too. I'm usually awake so as long as it's not too dark we will try to walk.

I'll also get back to the COW and QOTD this week. I've skipped several recently. I love my water bottle I won from the COW!


----------



## sahbushka

Ok so here are the pictures from the 5K I did!





 - This is us starting the race...





 - This is us about to cross the finish line...





 -This is my frined Paula, my son Ryder and myself right after Paula and I finished the race.

I'm the one in the green hat.

Thanks for all your support,
SarahMay


----------



## tigger813

Looking good, SarahMay!!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

carmiedog said:


> someone please explain to me that AFTER I've decided to take it easier and just maintain for a bit, my scale suddenly starts zooming down again!  I'm glad to see it, but now I don't know what to do.


IF you figure it out, let me know.  I need some zooming down!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Im actually thinking about wearing a cindy blue running skirt and hopefully finding a cute cindy top, and a tiara of course.  I think its funny that I am planning my outfit and still not 100% sure if Im going.


Love it!  You'll be gorgeous!



lisah0711 said:


> Do you want to just switch threads when we get to 250 or do you want to "pick a moving buddy" (thanks for the idea, pjlla ) and pick a moving day, regardless of how many pages we have?


8/20 works for me, as long as I know the plan.



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--I am always up after a long run--ok well not today, but I skipped dinner last night. My legs always look huge for a day or so as well, I think cause they are holding water. I wonder if running intervals yesterday with walk breaks helped with all this, because I didn't feel as worn out and bloated as I usually do. Anyhow, I think a gain is pretty normal. It usually goes away in a day or so.


Thanks!  Glad you had fun last night!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Having a long run of 10 miles each week seemed like something I could never do. That was for real athletes! And now, I'm doing it! Hopefully this time it will be fixed to stay, I really want to get back into a normal running schedule!


Scary times with the TM.  Hope they can get it fixed quickly!  And totally not meaning to steal your thunder, but your comment about running 10 miles was for real athletes, and remembering all the times I  your running, made me gasp.  I ran 8 Saturday, and I'm almost there.  You are definitely an athlete and an experienced runner.  I am constantly in awe of you!



my3princes said:


> I weighed in this morning 7 lbs lighter than I was on Sunday of last week   My BL results won't show that as I got heavier after my last weigh in At least I'm on the right track.




Tracey - Love the doggie name!  Keep on enjoying - you only have this milestone once!

Sarah May - you look great - and so happy!!!!!  Thanks for sharing with us!
What do you think is your WORST personality trait? What do you think is your BEST personality trait?
Worst - I have many.  I can be impulsive, which is has led to credit card debt that I am scared about.  I also have a hard time not letting myself get down.

Best - I love to be organized and organize.  I love lists, plans, schedules.  I thrive on them.  
Well, everyone, I am ALMOST finished cleaning for the weekend, but I am pretty much ready to call it a night, and finish up tomorrow.  I am feeling very accomplished about my weekend, and that's good!

My stomach has really been bothering me, cramps and stomachache, may have a touch of what Anna Kat had this am.  She's on the couch crying now with an earache - she'll be 11 next month, and this is only her second one.  She's quite the baby.  

I am thinking about not weighing this week until Wednesday.  I have never done that, other than WDW, and we all know how badly that turned out.   But with the weight gain from the run, and TOM, I don't want to get even more depressed.  I was hoping to have a knockout week, but since TOM came early, I would love to not have a gain.

We have some crazy big system coming this way, and hanging slowly, so running will be a challenge, I'll get it in somehow, b/c it always helps with cramps and mood.  I'll deal with the rain, just not the thunderstorms that may accompany.

Have a great day everyone.    Have I told you lately that I love you?
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Too dark to walk outside so I guess it's back to Leslie and BL workouts full time! Now where are those darn sneakers of mine? Taken too much time off!!!!!

Back to work!


----------



## tigger813

tigger813 said:


> Too dark to walk outside so I guess it's back to Leslie and BL workouts full time! Now where are those darn sneakers of mine? Taken too much time off!!!!!
> 
> Back to work!



Gotta wait until later! I've brought out 3 different shoes so far and if I go back in one more time into the bedroom looking for a shoe my husband will have my head! I brought out 2 for the same foot and went back in and brought out a 3rd non-matching shoe! Guess I'm supposed to skip the early morning workout today. Guess I'll read for awhile!

Glad to like the name of my stuffed puppy! She is cute! She's in a fancy pantsuit that the girls picked out. Seriously thinking of having the girls make their dad a Star Wars one for his birthday next week since we have to go over there today anyways! They'll like picking it out. Just need to decide on the Jedi or Darth Vader costume! It would've been funny if we had brought that home yesterday as DH was watching Star Wars when we got home!!!!

Back to reading and maybe I'll just go back to sleep for awhile!


----------



## flipflopmom

3M run done.  Gotta get ready, running late.

Have a great day! 
Taryn


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.  

Didn't work out this morning.  Woke up at 2am to dh snoring and then my mind started running and I couldn't fall back to sleep.  I did get back to sleep about 315 and then slept to 5.  

We may mow lawns today before it rains.  We got a new mower yesterday.  DH says it will move pretty fast.  I have not tried it but will see.

If we don't mow then I will go out for a walk today.  I have a lot to do this week before ds2 comes home for a week.  We are planning to hit a water park while he is home. 

I have a great deal to do before I got back on the 1st.  I would love to get my basement and bedroom closet organized before then.  It really does depend on how hot and humid it is.  

Have a great day everyone.  Will be back later.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning everyone!

Thought I'd check in before I head to work. Yesterday I planned our meals for the week and Mike and I went to whole foods. It was crazy at whole foods--there was a child who was screaming for at least 5 minutes. I need to find a quieter time to shop. I am trying to only buy vegetarian cheese (without rennet) so that took a while, to make sure I was getting the right stuff. The plan is to go to whole foods once a week and to pick up stuff during the week at our local Kroger and a fruit stand near our house.

Today I have the Y after work. Last week I didn't work out Thursday, Friday or yesterday, so I'm looking forward to a hard work out today!

Have a great day!

SarahMay--loved the pictures!


----------



## lisah0711

Another fast post here on a busy Monday morning.    I'm off to University of Idaho in Moscow -- about 90 miles away -- to scare the shiny new law school students about legal ethics -- I mean have a discussion with them about professionalism.   It's a nice day for a drive and they have a wonderful food co-op where I can get some delicious baked bread and dinner for the family tonight.

Have a great day all!  May not be back on until tomorrow!


----------



## pjlla

sahbushka said:


> Ok so here are the pictures from the 5K I did!
> - This is us starting the race...
> - This is us about to cross the finish line...
> -This is my frined Paula, my son Ryder and myself right after Paula and I finished the race.
> 
> I'm the one in the green hat.
> 
> Thanks for all your support,
> SarahMay



Thanks for sharing the pictures!!  Your run looked rainy..... was it?  Nice job finishing your race!



tigger813 said:


> Gotta wait until later! I've brought out 3 different shoes so far and if I go back in one more time into the bedroom looking for a shoe my husband will have my head! I brought out 2 for the same foot and went back in and brought out a 3rd non-matching shoe! Guess I'm supposed to skip the early morning workout today. Guess I'll read for awhile!
> 
> Glad to like the name of my stuffed puppy! She is cute! She's in a fancy pantsuit that the girls picked out. Seriously thinking of having the girls make their dad a Star Wars one for his birthday next week since we have to go over there today anyways! They'll like picking it out. Just need to decide on the Jedi or Darth Vader costume! It would've been funny if we had brought that home yesterday as DH was watching Star Wars when we got home!!!!
> 
> Back to reading and maybe I'll just go back to sleep for awhile!



Actually, I've done the WATP barefoot many times.. maybe you could try that next time.  

I have a build-a-bear that DD made for me a few years ago... she is  cute brown bear wearing a scrapbooking apron and holding a camera, album, scissors, etc.  She is my scrapping mascot... but I've never named her.. but I think DD when she bought her... I'll have to look for the certificate.



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Thought I'd check in before I head to work. Yesterday I planned our meals for the week and Mike and I went to whole foods. It was crazy at whole foods--there was a child who was screaming for at least 5 minutes. I need to find a quieter time to shop. I am trying to only buy vegetarian cheese (without rennet) so that took a while, to make sure I was getting the right stuff. The plan is to go to whole foods once a week and to pick up stuff during the week at our local Kroger and a fruit stand near our house.
> 
> Today I have the Y after work. Last week I didn't work out Thursday, Friday or yesterday, so I'm looking forward to a hard work out today!
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> SarahMay--loved the pictures!



I never thought about the rennet in cheese.  I'm fairly well educated and I know how cheese is made, but I wasn't thinking about the non-vegetarian component.  Lots of think about if I were to decide to go vegetarian.  (Just a thought I've been throwing around lately.)  No Whole Foods or Trader Joe's around here for MILES, but there is a natural foods store in Manchester, about 30 miles away.  

Enjoy your hard workout.  I need one today, but I am procrastinating!!



lisah0711 said:


> Another fast post here on a busy Monday morning.    I'm off to University of Idaho in Moscow -- about 90 miles away -- to scare the shiny new law school students about legal ethics -- I mean have a discussion with them about professionalism.   It's a nice day for a drive and they have a wonderful food co-op where I can get some delicious baked bread and dinner for the family tonight.
> 
> Have a great day all!  May not be back on until tomorrow!



Enjoy your day... drive carefully.  


Well Marvelous Monday everyone!  I hope you all have your weights PM'ed into Shannon (something I need to do today!).  Ready for a good week?  I am!  But already my plans for the week are being shaken up!  DD and I were going to head to the Titanic exhibit at Foxwoods Casino in CT tomorrow, but DH isn't going to be home to stay with DS (who isn't interested in the exhibit), so I'm not sure if we will go.  And DD has an urgent dentist appointment on Wed. that we can't miss (some strange discolorations happening on two teeth).  And Thursday will be a "clean all day" day because my FLL Robotics team will be having our first meeting of the new school year here on Friday.  

Today I am off after lunch to get DS a haircut (YEAH!) and hit Kohl's with DD.  We thought we were done with all of the back to school shopping, but she "reviewed" her purchases from Friday last night and discovered she only bought three t-shirts.... everything else was jeans and tank tops.  Hopefully we can find a coupon to use and get some deals at Kohl's.  

I'm also going to get my menu planning for the rest of August and all of September done today.  I'm in "empty the freezer and pantry" mode right now.  You won't BELIEVE what I served for dinner last night!!!  Lean Cuisines and Smart Ones!!  I have never, ever, ever in 18+ years with DH served him a frozen dinner like that (other than the occasional frozen pizza).  But I must have bought these on a whim, I rarely eat them, and they needed to get used up. So I put the selection on the counter and let everyone pick one or two!  DS rebelled and I let him have the last boiled egg and the last of the frozen french fries.  DH has a LC panini and some WW roasted potatoes with cheddar and broccoli.  DD had WW lasagna bake and the rest of the potatoes.  I had a LC veggie eggroll with rice.  Just four or five of those stupid frozen meals left to use up and then those will be gone.    Next up I have a HUGE ham in the freezer... must have gotten it on sale after Easter?? We aren't a big ham family, but I will pull it out later today to start defrosting and plan it in for next weekend.  

Any great quick healthy recipes that anyone would like to share??  If so, post them on our BL recipe thread and either post a link here or just give us a heads up!  Busy school and sports seasons is on its way, so I know that everyone will be looking for new meal ideas.

While I'm talking about recipes, here is today's QOTD:

Oh no... it is 5pm and you have nothing planned.  You have one hour to prep and cook and serve this meal... everyone is heading out to sports at 6pm.  From your pantry/fridge/freezer basics, *what are you serving?? *It must be reasonably healthy and low-cal (no frozen pizza).  It must have family-wide appeal. 


For myself it would be something like... scrambled eggs or egg sandwiches (made with egg whites for myself), with some sort of fruit on the side... even if it was just canned pears or raisins.  I would also try to serve some sort of veggie like broccoli on the side... strange combo, I know, but I try to serve a veggie with every dinner and lunch.  

A second thing that comes to mind is chili.  Even a frozen hunk of hamburg/ground beef can be cooked fairly quickly.  I also drain it and rinse it to remove extra fat.  I often add TVP (soy protein chunks) to ground beef meals.  I did it years ago and got away from it when DS had his soy allergies, but he is past those so I am back to using it.  I also add extra beans to stretch it further and make it healthier. 

Homemade soup can be quick too, if you have the right stuff on hand.  I often make homemade broth/stock  and put it in the freezer (mostly chicken or veggie broth).  Drop a hunk of that in a big stock pot, throw in whatever you have in the fridge/freezer for veggies (potatoes, broccoli, carrots, celery, onions, corn) and maybe some leftover meat (meatballs, meatloaf hunks, chicken, roast)  and/or beans for protein (I often put black beans in my soups).   Quick, healthy, easy with some great variety!  If you need starch and aren't using potatoes in the soup, try whole wheat pasta, orzo, quinoa, or barley.


Well..... I need to finish a few things and then hit the TM!  TTYL...........P


----------



## Connie96

pjlla said:


> I'm with you on the "crazy munchies" feeling.  And just another example of FAILING TO PLAN!!  I didn't have a dinner plan in place for yesterday (unusual for me), I fell victim to pressure from DD for take-out pizza (I was hungry and tired.... a bad combination for me!) and, of course, I overate... But today is another day.



This weekend marks my worst and longest-running binge since the beginning of this challenge. I ate basically non-stop from Friday evening until dinner last night. It wasn't even fun. I'm fine now. Something about Monday straightens me right out, but this weekend was SICK. I ended up with two sugar-coma naps yesterday and I am up 6.6 pounds this morning since my Friday weigh-in. I'm not gonna make excuses or rationalize it. It was just one seemingly un-controllable "unwise" decision after another. Actually "unwise" would have been an improvement; it was more like, "What can I eat that is the polar opposite of what I should should eat?". Self-inflicted abuse-by-food. I finally did get my energy focused about 7:00 last night - cleaned my kitchen, did all the laundry, put clean sheets on the beds, etc. I stayed up later than I meant to because I didn't want to leave anything half-done - I really needed to accomplish something before starting this week. Anyway... I just needed to confess all of that and get it out there. I'll psycho-analyze later and see what I can learn from this.




lisah0711 said:


> Glad it was a good day, Connie, and that you didn't have to carry your running partner home part of the way.    What a wonderful gift for your daughter to teach her how to be activie and take care of herself.  How did you like Toy Story 3?  Wasn't Ken a scream?



DD wanted me to carry her at one point, but I wouldn't do it. We did sit down on the curb in the shade and take a 5-minute break before finishing the last 1/4 mile or so. 

Honestly, I thought TS3 was... okay. The ending was really quite beautiful, but thru most of the movie, I just really wasn't that into it. I adore the original and neither of the sequels have really done much for me. It was a really fun afternoon though. I very much enjoyed spending that time with DH and DD.  



lisah0711 said:


> Do you want to just switch threads when we get to 250 or do you want to "pick a moving buddy" (thanks for the idea, pjlla ) and pick a moving day, regardless of how many pages we have?



I'm not picky. Just let me know when and where. 

I better get back to work now. Y'all have a great day!!


----------



## brinalyn530

flipflopmom said:


> So, I hope a certain police officer doesn't have a run in while shaving and nick himself this weekend!  I'm sure a little call from him would help, since he's so motivating?   Don't know why, and I hope you understand and don't mind, but I am getting the biggest kick out of teasing you, in a totally loving way, I promise.  If it's disturbing you, please tell me to knock it off.  And thanks.  My cleaning list is a mile long today, too!
> And the wallaby darned is my ALL TIME FAVORITE ONE, too.  DH took me to Outback for my 21st b'day ( 4 months before we got married) and I had 3 or 4of them. My first alcoholic purchase! I remember (sorta)that evening fondly, and it's been my favorite ever since.
> 
> Connie and Bree - so glad you two (and Dahly and Pinkle and Joannel and Lindsay) jumped in this challenge with both feet this time.  I have really enjoyed getting to "know" you ladies.



Well, Sunday wasnt as productive as I was hoping. We were up late late Friday and Saturday nights, I crashed until almost noon yesterday, I guess my body just needed the rest. We straightened up/organized some things, and I did the laundry, but thats it. I pushed everything else until next Sunday and it has to be done next Sunday cause were having DSs friends over the following weekend for his birthday. And I did make an exception for my police officer   he has been my rock lately, after all  and hes the only reason the laundry got done yesterday (if I didnt have him to talk to I would have just vegged out on the couch watching TV instead)! I totally dont mind the teasing at all, Taryn  its fun!

Its also a good thing I got so much rest yesterday because the crazy neighbors had some sort of domestic violence situation until nearly 3 am this morning  yelling, screaming, throwing things (which all seemed to hit right above my head on their side of the wall), running up and down the stairs, I dont know whats wrong with those people . The police ended up coming sometime around 2:30 or 3  I dont know what happened after that, as soon as it was quiet for a minute I was fast asleep. My life would be damn near perfect if those people would just move away and sell the house to a quiet elderly lady !

Oh, I have a new favorite drink after Friday  a black cherry peach mojito  ! Ive never had a mojito before because Im not crazy about mint, but this was amazing! Cruzan Black Cherry Rum, Peach Schnapps, lime juice, Sprite, and crushed mint (which I would skip if I made them myself  it didnt really add to the flavor, it just kept getting stuck in my straw!).  The Wallaby Darned is now my second favorite drink! That is a cute story, Taryn, glad you can remember it !

This challenge really has been a blast  thanks you guys for being so welcoming and supportive and fun! It has been great getting to know you all  !

Saturday QOTD, please share with me/us, a time or two when you made a "better" or "best" choice when faced with a high-risk eating situation.
I have to do this every time we eat out. There really isnt a best option when youre out to eat, its usually choosing the lesser of two evils. I do put a lot more thought into it and choose a lot better now than I have in the past. 

Dahl y  Great job on starting the C25K  ! It really does feel awesome, doesnt it!

DS went with me on Saturdays C25K run  he took his scooter but it was more trouble than it was worth because of the hills. He kept saying how much fun he was having and that he wants to do this again, but next time hell just run/walk with me so he doesnt have to wear all the pads and drag his scooter around. He was so funny! I was really surprised he kept up as well as he did, especially dragging that scooter along! It mustve been family weekend   it looks like a lot of us had company during our workouts!

Sunday QOTD : What do you think is your WORST personality trait? What do you think is your BEST personality trait?



cclovesdis said:


> I guess the best way to describe it is that I set high expectations for myself, and sometimes they are unrealistic, but in addition to that, I expect the same from others.


Worst : CC hit the nail on the head for me! I have very high expectations of myself and everyone else. I have to make a conscious effort to be OK with other peoples efforts even though they sometimes dont live up to my expectations. 

Best : This is hard I think that Im a pretty generous person. I like to help people in general, whatever I can do to help, you know. 

Jen A  I really need to do some cleaning out like that. It feels so freeing to get rid of stuff! My DS is a packrat and getting him to get rid of anything is like cutting off a limb  it drives me insane! Have fun with your cruise party  we go on the Dream in May, I cant wait  !

Hard things take time to do. Impossible things take a little longer. For part 2 of the COW this week, share with us something that you thought would be impossible to do but is now a reality. It can be about your weight, body size, exercise, something new you do now that you never thought you could do...whatever!
Well, even though I just started  running again would probably be my number one impossibility! Followed very closely by signing up to do a 5k and then a 10k  (I still get a fleeting moment of panic when I say that out loud!). 

SarahMay  You look great! Way to go! 

Mondays QOTD : Oh no... it is 5pm and you have nothing planned. You have one hour to prep and cook and serve this meal... everyone is heading out to sports at 6pm. From your pantry/fridge/freezer basics, what are you serving?? It must be reasonably healthy and low-cal (no frozen pizza). It must have family-wide appeal.
Since DS is underweight I try to make dinners pretty substantial calorie wise and just eat a smaller portion of whatever it is were having and/or skip the side dish. We always have stuff for sandwiches on hand, so I guess for this situation Id have to go with turkey or chicken breast sandwich, soup in addition for DS, and either a salad or canned veggies. Quick, relatively healthy, and filling. 

Well, I know I missed a few things I wanted to say, but I really should get some work done today so Im going to cut myself off! Hope everyone is having a great Monday!

Bree


----------



## tigger813

Didn't get any workouts in but did lots of cleaning! I had leftover veggie lo mein and most of an eggroll for lunch and then a dish of lite mint chip ice cream. Dinner is chicken tenderloins with leftover Sweet and Sour sauce on top of pork fried rice and then that's it for Chinese food! Then DH, DD1 and I are splitting a piece of Oreo Cheesecake.

I'll get up and workout in the morning and get back on trap. PMS is kicking in so I needed to get on the ball tomorrow! I'll do the BL Jump Start and the 3 mile Pilates WATP. I have a massage to give at 10 and another one tomorrow night at 6. DD1's BFF is spending the night tomorrow night as they are going away for 2 weeks and this will also give the girls something to do during the day on Wednesday while I clean my bedroom!

Time to check on supper. Girls want to play games tonight. 

Made a Jedi Bear for DH at Build A Bear for his birthday  next Monday and they told us there will be special bears coming out the end of next month for Star Wars 35th anniversary, Princess Leia Bear, C3PO bear, Han Solo bear and a special anniversary bear. DSIL's Christmas gift from the girls is going to be all set!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

No Y today. Mike emailed me at work and asked if I wanted to run tonight since there is baseball the rest of the week. So in a bit we're going to go for a 4 mile or so run. This will be good because it will keep me off the dreadmill later this week. And it's a cold snap--only 90 today!

Pamela--you took my QOTD for next week! If I were going to make a quick meal it would be veggie fajitas. Beans and whatever we have on hand, with the veggies sauteed in olive oil. I found some healthy tortillas that are made with olive oil that aren't too bad. 

As for the contemplating going vegetarian--for me personally, it was one of the best things I ever did. I have stopped eating meat periodically for years, but last May after my Dad died, I lost my taste again. So I stopped for a couple of months, then in July I had chicken at a restaurant--it was raw in the middle. That was it for me. It did take me until October to give up bacon. Not that I would have pieces of bacon, but if it was on something I wouldn't pick it off. I haven't had bacon since October. I've known all along that all cheese is not vegetarian, but only recently have I started paying attention to it. I see the whole thing as a process. It's still hard, because I run out of ideas to cook and when our DS is home we end up eating out a lot. When he's home in December I am going to have a better plan in place, because eating out so much gets old. I just feel a lot healthier as a vegetarian. I pay a lot more attention to what I eat. I still have days where I eat garbage, but I know I need to get some protein in and watch what vitamins I am getting, so when I have junk now, it's combined with other stuff.

Mike is home, so I guess we'll get ready to run. I'll check in later!


----------



## jenanderson

Happy Monday everyone!  I have been so busy these past 2 days so I will have to catch up on reading what you all were sharing while I was off.

Sunday we had our DCL party.  It was a great day.  We listened to Disney music all day and had tons of fun.  It is so exciting to be one year from our cruise date (we have already waited one year).    Here is a photo of DH and I:






Today has been cray!  I got up and did my 20 minute pilates DVD.  Haven't done it in ages so it was a good workout.  Then, I ran 3 miles in 28 minutes.  I went and tutored and then went to the Y.  I did the BodyPump class with my friend and finally came home to do some more cleaning.  Didn't even get to the cleaning because there were computer things to do...a new teaching job was listed so I spent time working on a cover letter and sending all my application stuff to the principal.  Finally, WDW released discounts for next year so I had to look at that some so that I could discuss it with DH when he got home.  I have now come to the conclusion that the day is almost over and I have no clue where all the time went!  

As for food and diet...I ate horrible yesterday with our Disney party.  I knew I was going to and I am fine with it.  I ate great today and know that it is fine.  The scale did not change today after a bad day yesterday so I am not going to stress about the bad eating, I am only going to focus on the fact that I know what I need to do and do it when I have to.  I was really happy to have lost 2 pounds last week and am fine with a very small loss or a maintain this week.  

Chat with you all later - Jen


----------



## flipflopmom

donac said:


> Didn't work out this morning.  Woke up at 2am to dh snoring and then my mind started running and I couldn't fall back to sleep.  I did get back to sleep about 315 and then slept to 5.


Ugh.  I hate nights like that!  Hope you were able to knock things off your to do list today.  



lisah0711 said:


> I'm off to University of Idaho in Moscow -- about 90 miles away -- to scare the shiny new law school students about legal ethics -- I mean have a discussion with them about professionalism.


Hopefully you'll remember Dona and I posting our memories of class and not be a ROZ!  The co op sounds cool!



pjlla said:


> Oh no... it is 5pm and you have nothing planned.  You have one hour to prep and cook and serve this meal... everyone is heading out to sports at 6pm.  From your pantry/fridge/freezer basics, *what are you serving?? *It must be reasonably healthy and low-cal (no frozen pizza).  It must have family-wide appeal.


This happens about once a week at our house, and I will admit it's not usually reasonably healthy or exciting.  We usually go for cereal or bacon, eggs, and toast, sandwiches, or whatever leftovers can be pulled from the fridge!

P- MENU PLANNING FOR THE next month and a half????  Girl you gotta share that.  I can't come up with ideas for this week!  Any good websites you use to help you with this? Hope you can get the tooth discolorations thing solved. Anna Kat has white spots on her teeth that I wondered if they were from over flouridation in water, turns out they were caused by a really bad flu she had on her 4th birthday when her fever was 103-104 for 3 days.



Connie96 said:


> This weekend marks my worst and longest-running binge since the beginning of this challenge. I ate basically non-stop from Friday evening until dinner last night. I finally did get my energy focused about 7:00 last night - cleaned my kitchen, did all the laundry, put clean sheets on the beds, etc. I stayed up later than I meant to because I didn't want to leave anything half-done - I really needed to accomplish something before starting this week. Anyway... I just needed to confess all of that and get it out there. I'll psycho-analyze later and see what I can learn from this.



Connie - .  I'll let you form your own conclusions as to why, I've done it as rebellion for a meal, or the snowball, one bad thing leads to another - "What else haven't I had that I could eat RIGHT NOW."  Glad you are back on track, were able to reign it in and get some things accomplished last night.  Hoping for a good week for you!



brinalyn530 said:


> And I did make an exception for my police officer   he has been my rock lately, after all  and hes the only reason the laundry got done yesterday


And here I thought we were your rock.  sheez.  So glad you signed up for the 10K.  



tigger813 said:


> Didn't get any workouts in but did lots of cleaning! I had leftover veggie lo mein and most of an eggroll for lunch and then a dish of lite mint chip ice cream. Dinner is chicken tenderloins with leftover Sweet and Sour sauce on top of pork fried rice and then that's it for Chinese food! Then DH, DD1 and I are splitting a piece of Oreo Cheesecake.



Love the meal stretching!  Have fun tonight!



Rose&Mike said:


> As for the contemplating going vegetarian--for me personally, it was one of the best things I ever did.


I've thought about it.... in passing.  I was raised on my Daddy's garden, and what we had canned. Veggies, veggies, veggies.  Unfortunately, most of them were swimming in butter.   Meat was for Sundays, and an occasional chicken or ground beef dish during the week.  DH insists on meat at every meal, and I've sort of just gone into that mode as a result.  Anna Kat won't touch red meat, so we don't have it often b/c I hate to cook 2 meals.  Bears further consideration, although I don't think I would be hard core about it.



jenanderson said:


> Sunday we had our DCL party.  It was a great day.  We listened to Disney music all day and had tons of fun.  It is so exciting to be one year from our cruise date (we have already waited one year).    Here is a photo of DH and I:  *Then, I ran 3 miles in 28 minutes.*  I went and tutored and then went to the Y.  I did the BodyPump class with my friend and finally came home to do some more cleaning.



GIRL!!!!! 28 MINUTES???  YOU ARE THE BOMB!!!     Sending PPD for the new job.  Glad you had fun yesterday, you look GREAT!

I've got water boiling for corn on the cob, chicken tenderloins defrosting for barbeque chicken.  I couldnt' keep away from the chocolate kisses today, so I hope to only have a SMALL piece of chicken, some corn, and maybe some watermelon for the sweet tooth!  TOM is killer right now, but my run this am did help with the horrible cramps, not as bad as yesterday.  I need to remember my iron, and try to gets lots of iron rich food this week so I don't hit the anemia levels....

I'll probably check in before bed.  Had a 30 minute nap when I got home, so I can do the rest of my upstairs cleaning after DH goes to work.  It's hard not being able to get in there until 9pm!  But he is leaving early tonight, so I can get a few things done!

Taryn


----------



## LuvBaloo

Dropping on to say I'm still around, just really busy.  Once again no reminder post will be going out this week, but the results will be put out tomorrow.  (If I get a chance tonight, I may do a reminder post, but probably won't happen).

Life is really busy trying to get the house packed up and fixed up for sale.  I've decided to give myself an excused on weigh in last week, as I just didn't get it done, and probably won't weigh in again this week.

My last day at current job is this Friday and then its one week at home with DH to get the house ready for sale.  Hopefully we can get everything done.  I've got a realtor coming to look at the place next Monday morning.

Tomorrow night DH will be going to look at a few new houses, and we'll be going together on Saturday to look at more.  We are giving the girls to my parents next Saturday and they'll stay up there for a week, before I head there.  We decided it would be easiest for the girls to not be here in the last crazy week as we redo the bathroom and some flooring and painting.

Hope everybody is doing great.  Sorry I haven't been on much, I'm sure the fall challenge will be smoother for me


----------



## cclovesdis

Can I skip posting tonight? I ate so much today.  I can't imagine not getting sick from eating so much.  I ate lots of cookies, some ice cream, Sun Chips, regular BBQ chips, a 12-inch sub from Subway, and my usual breakfast and lunch. The worst part of all of this: I'm still hungry. I feel like I could eat a cow.

Tomorrow, I am going to start the day on the right foot, literally. I really think I do much better when I start the day with exercise.

Taryn-Hope things are going well at work/school! 

SarahMay-You look great! Way to go on your 5K! 

Good to hear from you Shannon. Hope the realtor brings good news! 

Connie-I feel you. I hope you have a great week! 

Way to go to everyone that's exercising with the fam! 

Bree-Hope it's a peaceful night! 

JenA-Great pic of you! Nice time on your run! 

Hope I didn't forget anyone!

QOTD: Does Subway count?  Ok, really. Tacos are a great go-to for us especially during the summer months because we have a CSA (Crop Share Agreement) and a garden so we are next to guaranteed to have veggies in the fridge. We also love chicken cacciatore. I will add lots and lots of veggies, but my parents prefer just peppers, onion, and mushrooms. I eat it with pasta or rice. My parents eat it over pasta or rice. 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone! 

CC


----------



## tigger813

OK, I was bad and weighed myself! YIKES!!!! I've gained 13 pounds since my lowest weight! OMG! But I'm not frustrated and will get back in action tomorrow!
Today is the last day of the Chinese food and leftover margaritas! Some of my clothes are still fine and some are snug again! I've lost the weight before so I know I can do it again! 

I was so stuck on the miles I was doing that I don't feel I was mixing up my work outs as well as I should have. I will mix in the elliptical, the Wii, WATP and Jillian Michaels workouts: Jump Start, 30 Day Shred and Lat Chance Workout. I'll probably save the Wii for weekends!

I will drink a lot of water tomorrow and get back to my smoothies and protein water. And count calories! Also giving 2 massages will help me a big deal!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

pjlla said:


> Oh no... it is 5pm and you have nothing planned.  You have one hour to prep and cook and serve this meal... everyone is heading out to sports at 6pm.  From your pantry/fridge/freezer basics, *what are you serving?? *It must be reasonably healthy and low-cal (no frozen pizza).  It must have family-wide appeal.



Ok, I'm going to take a guess because I am not the cook in our family. Forgive me if I pick something that could not happen, just basing it on what we always have on hand...we would have chicken breast to throw on the grill, and I always have bags of frozen veggies, so we'd put some in a little olive oil on the grill. Add some fresh fruit, and I'd call that a meal. 

Not exactly off to the stellar start I'd hoped this week. Derailed by too much time at home alone tonight and I just felt like I couldn't eat enough...tomorrow should be better. TM repair guy is coming, and I plan to get a run in!

There are some real super stars here -- running 3M in 28 minutes, 6 weeks of meal planning -- you guys totally rock! 

Maria


----------



## pjlla

Connie96 said:


> This weekend marks my worst and longest-running binge since the beginning of this challenge. I ate basically non-stop from Friday evening until dinner last night. It wasn't even fun. I'm fine now. Something about Monday straightens me right out, but this weekend was SICK. I ended up with two sugar-coma naps yesterday and I am up 6.6 pounds this morning since my Friday weigh-in. I'm not gonna make excuses or rationalize it. It was just one seemingly un-controllable "unwise" decision after another. Actually "unwise" would have been an improvement; it was more like, "What can I eat that is the polar opposite of what I should should eat?". Self-inflicted abuse-by-food. I finally did get my energy focused about 7:00 last night - cleaned my kitchen, did all the laundry, put clean sheets on the beds, etc. I stayed up later than I meant to because I didn't want to leave anything half-done - I really needed to accomplish something before starting this week. Anyway... I just needed to confess all of that and get it out there. I'll psycho-analyze later and see what I can learn from this.



Thanks for sharing that with us. That sort of thing happens to all of us at some point in time.  You started fresh and that is what counts!



brinalyn530 said:


> DS went with me on Saturdays C25K run  he took his scooter but it was more trouble than it was worth because of the hills. He kept saying how much fun he was having and that he wants to do this again, but next time hell just run/walk with me so he doesnt have to wear all the pads and drag his scooter around. He was so funny! I was really surprised he kept up as well as he did, especially dragging that scooter along! It mustve been family weekend   it looks like a lot of us had company during our workouts!
> 
> Sunday QOTD : What do you think is your WORST personality trait? What do you think is your BEST personality trait?
> 
> 
> Worst : CC hit the nail on the head for me! I have very high expectations of myself and everyone else. I have to make a conscious effort to be OK with other peoples efforts even though they sometimes dont live up to my expectations.
> 
> Best : This is hard I think that Im a pretty generous person. I like to help people in general, whatever I can do to help, you know.
> 
> Jen A  I really need to do some cleaning out like that. It feels so freeing to get rid of stuff! My DS is a packrat and getting him to get rid of anything is like cutting off a limb  it drives me insane! Have fun with your cruise party  we go on the Dream in May, I cant wait  !
> 
> Mondays QOTD : Oh no... it is 5pm and you have nothing planned. You have one hour to prep and cook and serve this meal... everyone is heading out to sports at 6pm. From your pantry/fridge/freezer basics, what are you serving?? It must be reasonably healthy and low-cal (no frozen pizza). It must have family-wide appeal.
> Since DS is underweight I try to make dinners pretty substantial calorie wise and just eat a smaller portion of whatever it is were having and/or skip the side dish. We always have stuff for sandwiches on hand, so I guess for this situation Id have to go with turkey or chicken breast sandwich, soup in addition for DS, and either a salad or canned veggies. Quick, relatively healthy, and filling.
> 
> Well, I know I missed a few things I wanted to say, but I really should get some work done today so Im going to cut myself off! Hope everyone is having a great Monday!
> 
> Bree


 How fun that DS came with you on his scooter.  That is how my DS usually wants to come along, but I'd rather have him walk (he doesn't come on runs... just walks).  

We don't keep much sandwich stuff on hand... I don't like the preservatives or nitrites or nitrates in most lunch meat.. plus it is so unbelievably expensive!  But I do love the occasional Subway night!!



tigger813 said:


> Didn't get any workouts in but did lots of cleaning! I had leftover veggie lo mein and most of an eggroll for lunch and then a dish of lite mint chip ice cream. Dinner is chicken tenderloins with leftover Sweet and Sour sauce on top of pork fried rice and then that's it for Chinese food! Then DH, DD1 and I are splitting a piece of Oreo Cheesecake.
> 
> I'll get up and workout in the morning and get back on trap. PMS is kicking in so I needed to get on the ball tomorrow! I'll do the BL Jump Start and the 3 mile Pilates WATP. I have a massage to give at 10 and another one tomorrow night at 6. DD1's BFF is spending the night tomorrow night as they are going away for 2 weeks and this will also give the girls something to do during the day on Wednesday while I clean my bedroom!


 Enjoy the last piece of cheesecake!  YUM!  Enjoy your BL Jumpstart!



Rose&Mike said:


> No Y today. Mike emailed me at work and asked if I wanted to run tonight since there is baseball the rest of the week. So in a bit we're going to go for a 4 mile or so run. This will be good because it will keep me off the *dreadmill* later this week. And it's a cold snap--only 90 today!
> 
> Pamela--you took my QOTD for next week! If I were going to make a quick meal it would be veggie fajitas. Beans and whatever we have on hand, with the veggies sauteed in olive oil. I found some healthy tortillas that are made with olive oil that aren't too bad.
> 
> As for the contemplating going vegetarian--for me personally, it was one of the best things I ever did. I have stopped eating meat periodically for years, but last May after my Dad died, I lost my taste again. So I stopped for a couple of months, then in July I had chicken at a restaurant--it was raw in the middle. That was it for me. It did take me until October to give up bacon. Not that I would have pieces of bacon, but if it was on something I wouldn't pick it off. I haven't had bacon since October. I've known all along that all cheese is not vegetarian, but only recently have I started paying attention to it. I see the whole thing as a process. It's still hard, because I run out of ideas to cook and when our DS is home we end up eating out a lot. When he's home in December I am going to have a better plan in place, because eating out so much gets old. I just feel a lot healthier as a vegetarian. I pay a lot more attention to what I eat. I still have days where I eat garbage, but I know I need to get some protein in and watch what vitamins I am getting, so when I have junk now, it's combined with other stuff.
> 
> Mike is home, so I guess we'll get ready to run. I'll check in later!



Hope the run was good.  Did you mean to call it the "dreadmill"?    But I don't dread it nearly as much as I used to.  

MMMM... I LOVE fajitas!  I'm doing my meal planning for the next many weeks and I am definitely putting fajitas on the menu!!

Do you eat tofu?  I read a good sounding tofu recipe recently and I am ready to try it... maybe later this week.



jenanderson said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  I have been so busy these past 2 days so I will have to catch up on reading what you all were sharing while I was off.
> 
> Sunday we had our DCL party.  It was a great day.  We listened to Disney music all day and had tons of fun.  It is so exciting to be one year from our cruise date (we have already waited one year).    Here is a photo of DH and I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today has been cray!  I got up and did my 20 minute pilates DVD.  Haven't done it in ages so it was a good workout.  Then, I ran 3 miles in 28 minutes.  I went and tutored and then went to the Y.  I did the BodyPump class with my friend and finally came home to do some more cleaning.  Didn't even get to the cleaning because there were computer things to do...a new teaching job was listed so I spent time working on a cover letter and sending all my application stuff to the principal.  Finally, WDW released discounts for next year so I had to look at that some so that I could discuss it with DH when he got home.  I have now come to the conclusion that the day is almost over and I have no clue where all the time went!
> 
> As for food and diet...I ate horrible yesterday with our Disney party.  I knew I was going to and I am fine with it.  I ate great today and know that it is fine.  The scale did not change today after a bad day yesterday so I am not going to stress about the bad eating, I am only going to focus on the fact that I know what I need to do and do it when I have to.  I was really happy to have lost 2 pounds last week and am fine with a very small loss or a maintain this week.
> 
> Chat with you all later - Jen



I love the idea of the party!  It looks like you had fun.   And the run time was impressive!



flipflopmom said:


> P- MENU PLANNING FOR THE next month and a half????  Girl you gotta share that.  I can't come up with ideas for this week!  Any good websites you use to help you with this? Hope you can get the tooth discolorations thing solved. Anna Kat has white spots on her teeth that I wondered if they were from over flouridation in water, turns out they were caused by a really bad flu she had on her 4th birthday when her fever was 103-104 for 3 days.
> 
> Taryn



Not as tough as it seems, especially when school/sports are back in gear and I know pretty much when/where we will be each night.  

I print out a blank weekly calendar from PrintMaster and then I just fill it in with the evening meal (main dish, side dish and starch).  I also add notes as to what I could/should do to be prepared for later in the week (for example, I might put a note on Monday to remind myself to take Wednesday's meat from the freezer... or remind myself to dice extra onions for another night's meal).  

I don't use any website, unless I am trying to plan something specific, like for a special occasion.  

Lately I've been trying to use all of the recipes in my recipe box.  It seemed like I had lots of stuff I had saved but never used/tried.  So I've been trying to make the recipes.  If it is good, it goes back in the box. Lousy... in the trash.  

Plus I fill in around the edges with easy, quick stuff that I don't really need a recipe for.

I leave one night open about every 7 to 10 days to use up leftovers and just in case something comes up.  And that way, if I have something prepped but plans change, at least I have a night to move it to.

I do a big shop about once every two weeks, using the menus to make the shopping lists.  Then I stop by the market once or twice a week to pick up fresh produce and milk and anything else I missed.

Anyhow... it's not that tough.  I'd be happy to share more about it if you are interested.... but it's pretty basic.



LuvBaloo said:


> Dropping on to say I'm still around, just really busy.  Once again no reminder post will be going out this week, but the results will be put out tomorrow.  (If I get a chance tonight, I may do a reminder post, but probably won't happen).
> 
> Life is really busy trying to get the house packed up and fixed up for sale.  I've decided to give myself an excused on weigh in last week, as I just didn't get it done, and probably won't weigh in again this week.
> 
> My last day at current job is this Friday and then its one week at home with DH to get the house ready for sale.  Hopefully we can get everything done.  I've got a realtor coming to look at the place next Monday morning.
> 
> Tomorrow night DH will be going to look at a few new houses, and we'll be going together on Saturday to look at more.  We are giving the girls to my parents next Saturday and they'll stay up there for a week, before I head there.  We decided it would be easiest for the girls to not be here in the last crazy week as we redo the bathroom and some flooring and painting.
> 
> Hope everybody is doing great.  Sorry I haven't been on much, I'm sure the fall challenge will be smoother for me



Life is CRAZY busy for you right now!  I don't know how you have the time to even attempt to keep up with us!  I sincerely hope that everything goes smoothly with the move and the new job.  Are the girls excited about a new house???


Good evening friends!  Sounds like we have all been busy lately! 

I got my 5 miles done on the TM at the Y tonight while DD was swimming.  I might have gone longer, but my darn weak bladder was causing issues... anyone else have this issue??

Anyhow, my run time wasn't spectacular, but this is only the 3rd time I've done a full 5 miles, so right now I am concentrating on completing the 5 mi rather than go for a record.  But I did 55:54, which I think is respectable.  I'm going to plan to attempt 5.5 mi on Friday... or should I try for 6??

Dinner was a healthy homemade meatloaf.. precooked and pulled from the freezer and dropped in the crockpot for a few hours to defrost and heat through.  Side dishes... veggie stir-fry to use up some stuff (summer squash, onions, peppers, mushrooms, garlic), natural applesauce, and mashed potatoes for everyone else.  Yummy and easy and filling... can't ask for more than that!

I'm going to get moving!  I'm trying to not eat after 9 pm and I have a chocolate Vitamuffin waiting for me in the kitchen! 

See you all tomorrow...............P


----------



## flipflopmom

OKay, So I really want to open the bottle of wine that's in the fridge.  I would probably drink the whole thing, which would NOT be good for my body, my mind, my weight, or my children since I'm home alone with them.  

I am so tired and crampy and BLAH! Still have to mop upstairs, but I'll wait until the girls are in the bed, and mop myself to bed.  Getting ready to put them in the tub.is done and put away, kitchen cleaned.  Really want some more watermelon, but I think I'll stop.  I've been grabbing a chunk each time I go throw the kitchen.  Going to throw some spinach in a bowl with a dab of dressing and some string cheese and call it lunch tomorrow.  

P- your plan sounds wonderful!  I just looked at the calendar for the rest of August, and .  I think I'll take a quick inventory of freezer goods, we really need to defrost it, and it would be a lot easier to do if there was less in it!  We're working on it, but maybe if I made a list of everything I have, I can plan around it!  That might make tomorrow's to do list!

CC - Hang in there!  If I run in the am, and come across a snack, I'll think "All that work I did to make sure I got a run in, not gonna cancel that out with those calories."  Works sometimes. 

Lindsay - Haven't heard from you today, hope you are okay!

Night all!
Taryn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Lindsay - Haven't heard from you today, hope you are okay!




Hi guys, Im here.  I had quite a day again.  I feel like a black cloud maybe hanging over my head lately.  It just seems like nothing is going right for me.  Im trying to stay positive and realize that there are worse things that can be going on in.  I will just continue to deal with life and what it throws at me.  Im sure it will get better soon.

We had a fun day yesterday at our family carnival.  The kids got a kick out of all the games and prizes that my mom and aunt put together for them.  We even had sack races.  My ds1 won the race and got a little trophy.  He is such a star  My cousin and I decided we would join in the fun and we raced.  I had a huge lead on her but then totally wiped out.  It at least made for a funny picture.  Eating went ok.  I did indulge a little too much in the buffalo chicken dip but otherwise kept to small proportions.  I need to weigh in late tomorrow since I was off on friday and monday from work and that is where my official weigh in scale is.  

I hope you all are having a great start to your work week.  Sorry I dont have time to comment to everyone.

Taryn.....thanks for looking for me!  I feel so loved.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Thanks for the support Taryn!

I'm off to exercise now. I'm hoping to get in 45 minutes.

I'll try to update before I leave for work. 

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi guys, Im here.  I had quite a day again.  I feel like a black cloud maybe hanging over my head lately.  It just seems like nothing is going right for me.  Im trying to stay positive and realize that there are worse things that can be going on in.  I will just continue to deal with life and what it throws at me.  Im sure it will get better soon.


So sorry.    We all have those black cloud moments, days, weeks, months.  If you can get a run it, it will help clear your head.  Try to stay busy, and just deal with one thing at a time.   Focus on what needs to happen right now, and let the rest stay away while you are dealing with the moment.  I try to put things in mental boxes, and not pull out a box until the other has been cleared and put away.  If I can visualize that, it helps.  It's hard, though, and I can't always manage it.  Is your name Lindsey or Lindsay?  I forget! 



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm off to exercise now. I'm hoping to get in 45 minutes.


Way to start the day off right!

Just did 25 minutes of arm strength and abs for the first time in a few weeks.  I feel like rubber!  Gonna feel it tomorrow!  Off to shower!

Have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## cclovesdis

flipflopmom said:


> Way to start the day off right!
> 
> Just did 25 minutes of arm strength and abs for the first time in a few weeks.  I feel like rubber!  Gonna feel it tomorrow!  Off to shower!
> 
> Have a great day!
> Taryn




Thanks Taryn! The first 18 minutes seemed to go on forever. I didn't think I'd make it to 30. I must have gotten some kind of 2nd wind or something, because I exercised for 66 minutes including warm-up and cool-down!

I think I'm going to feel it tomorrow too, Taryn!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning.  I miss getting on the computer every day, and catching up with everyone here. Summer has been fun, and it's nice to have Michael home with me later in the morning and drop him at camp on my way to work, and he's been staying up late most nights which he loves, but I miss my morning dis time, and my evening alone time.  That's about the only reason I will be happy when school starts, that, and no more camp bills.  I will not be happy when school starts because that will mean my vacation will be over, but it hasn't even started, so I'm still getting pumped for it.  

I'm sticking with my plan and having a pretty good week eating wise.  We were going to take  walk/run this morning, but michael just woke up, so we'll go after work, and then I need to cut the lawn, and vacuum tonight.  We're having some work friends over tomorrow night for a bbq, and then we'll walk to the library, about half a mile to watch a guy from works band play on the lawn.  It's oldies music.  When I told michael he was in the band, he asked if he was as famous as Shakira! 

Qotd sunday- my best personality trait is that I am a positive person.  I always try to see the good side of things and the good in everybody.  
worst- I'm a bit scatterbrained at times, and my mind tends to wander from the tasks at hand.  (which is why I never finished cleaning sunday) Also, sometimes when I'm listening to someone, I can zone out, and not really hear them, which is so bad, and I try not to let that happen.  It is so aggravating to michael when I do it to him.  

qotd monday- It would probably be grilled cheese and a can of soup.  Or I might have a breakfast-dinner, scrambled eggs, fruit and yogurt.  

Lindsay-  I hope you're having a better day today.  It's so hard to remain positive, but good to look at all the positives in our lives.  Hang in there. 

Connie- Glad you are off to a fresh start.  I was talking at work yesterday about my neighbor who is thin as a rail, and she was simply saying, "I only eat when I am hungry, it's that easy"  and I thought it is sooooo not that easy for me and so many others.  You are not alone, and I hope yesterday was a good day, and the rest of the week follows.

CC- whoo hoo!!!  66 minutes is awesome!!

Taryn- Is that wine still unopened?  One glass wouldn't hurt ya.    Hope you're feeling better.

Sarahmay- YOu look fabulous in your pictures, and so happy and fit.  THanks for sharing.

JenA- I love the picture!!  Looks like you had such a fun day, and you look just amazing.  Did you make your mickey tyedyes and the pirate hats?  Very cute.  I bought mickey tyedyes for us and we love wearing them in disney.

Lisa- hope you had fun torturing the law students, I mean teaching them.  I'm sure some of them need a little scaring. 

Shannon- Thank you for all you do for us as weightkeeper.  Good luck with getting the house ready. I'm sure you will be able to get so much more done with the kids at your mom's. 

Pjlla- I do have the bladder issue, and often make my route swing by the police station or library for a pit stop.  It's way worse in the evening, after drinking water all day, in the morning, I can make the 3-5 miles ok, but at night, I can't even make 2 sometimes.   Good luck at the dentist with dd.

Rose- Nice work taking some days off from exercise.  I know that is hard for you and I hope you enjoyed them.   I like hearing your thoughts about being vegetarian too.  It is such a healthy lifestyle.

Maria- Did you say you're doing the princess too?  It would be so great to get a bl dis meet together when we're down there.  

Well, off to get ready for work.  Only 4 more days til vacation!!!!  Have a great day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie, Lindsey and anyone else who needs one--. I'm sorry you are having not so great days. I think the big thing I have learned is to hang in there, wait it out and jump right back in. Hang in there!

Shannon--good luck with all the house stuff!

Jen--looks like your party was fun! What a great run, and good luck with the job! 

Pamela--yep, meant to call it the dreadmill. I would much rather run outside. My feet bother me on the treadmill. I think I may have to go back to the shoe store and find out if I'm running different on the treadmill. We eat some tofu. We are using silken tofu more. I actually am supposed to make a pasta dish tonight with silken tofu. I think tofu really needs to be seasoned well or it's kind of yucky. I'm not a big fan of all the substitute meat products, because I think they tend to be a little overprocessed, but I am trying to cook something with tofu once a week. And the bladder thing, I am starting to have the sudden urge issue. Usually I can still ignore it mostly when running, but it's hard sometimes. And that was a good time for 5 miles!

Taryn--hope you are making it through your crazy week.

CC--good job on the exercise!

Well we went for our run last night. It was a balmy 88. I started out too fast--I think the run/walk stuff spoiled me on Saturday, because when I run/walk I run a lot faster than when I just run. Anyhow we ended up at 45:15 for 4.05, 6 miles total with warmup and cool down. Not too bad in the heat. During our long cool down we messed around and sprinted a couple of times, not really a great cool down. I feel fine today, but last night I was exhausted. It just hit me when we got home, and I was so hungry I felt sick. I have to do better at having dinner ready on run nights so we don't end up eating so late. We had beet and carrot pancakes last night with dill yogurt sauce. First time I made them and they were really good.

Time to get ready for work. I'm going to go to the Y afterwork, but maybe for only 40 minutes. I'm becoming such a slacker!

Have a great day!


----------



## tigger813

Rats! Foiled again! DD2 had me up during the night changing sheets and then my stomach was bothering me so I couldn't get back to sleep! Needless to say I slept in this morning so no Jump Start. Getting ready for work now. Taking kids with me and then we have to come back, go to the transfer station, pick up DD1 BFF for a sleepover, go get some lunch and then come home. I plan on working out then. I'll have the kids play upstairs. I have to go back to work at 5 so dinner will have to be early for me.

Back to getting ready. I am starting the day with my strawberry smoothie. I'll take my protein water with me and my water bottle.

I will not post again until after I have completed the Jump Start and 3 mile WATP!


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> Thanks Taryn! The first 18 minutes seemed to go on forever. I didn't think I'd make it to 30. I must have gotten some kind of 2nd wind or something, because I exercised for 66 minutes including warm-up and cool-down!
> 
> I think I'm going to feel it tomorrow too, Taryn!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


WOOHOO!




Rose&Mike said:


> Pamela--yep, meant to call it the dreadmill. I would much rather run outside. My feet bother me on the treadmill. I think I may have to go back to the shoe store and find out if I'm running different on the treadmill. We eat some tofu. We are using silken tofu more. I actually am supposed to make a pasta dish tonight with silken tofu. I think tofu really needs to be seasoned well or it's kind of yucky. I'm not a big fan of all the substitute meat products, because I think they tend to be a little overprocessed, but I am trying to cook something with tofu once a week. And the bladder thing, I am starting to have the sudden urge issue. Usually I can still ignore it mostly when running, but it's hard sometimes. And that was a good time for 5 miles!
> 
> I have to do better at having dinner ready on run nights so we don't end up eating so late. We had beet and carrot pancakes last night with dill yogurt sauce. First time I made them and they were really good.


Can you post the recipe for those beet/carrot pancakes?  I think I would like something like that.  I assume they are savory pancakes and not sweet.  Not sure about the dill sauce... not a dill fan.

I think I definitely run differently on the TM than I do on a track or the road.

Well... Happy Tuesday everyone! I have just one minute to post today's QOTD and then DD and I are off for a long drive to the Foxwood's Casino in CT to see the Titanic Exhibit.

Tuesday's QOTD:  What would your perfect day look like? 

I'll try to catch up tonight!................P


----------



## pinkle

Good Morning!
I am having a 'hungry' day.  Ran 3km, then came home and had my 1/2 C oatmeal, stll hungry so had 1C watermelon, still hungry so had 1/3C trail mix....now trying to stay out of the kitchen!  Sometimes that''s hard because I work from home. My first client should be here in 15minutes. Thank goodness
What do you guys do on those day when you just aren't satisfied?
Last night after soccer, same thing.   I was starving so I had a salad, didn't work...so more trail mix, didnt work so finally a slice of toast with PB.....ugh!  I need to zip my mouth!!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

*SarahMay,* you look great in your running pictures and so happy and proud!  

*Rose,* sounds like a great plan for your meals and shopping.  That is a big help when you are working full time again!  I like to shop early in the morning.  I can get in and out and fewer people.  The only drawback is if the store hasn't had a chance to restock.



pjlla said:


> While I'm talking about recipes, here is today's QOTD:
> 
> Oh no... it is 5pm and you have nothing planned.  You have one hour to prep and cook and serve this meal... everyone is heading out to sports at 6pm.  From your pantry/fridge/freezer basics, *what are you serving?? *It must be reasonably healthy and low-cal (no frozen pizza).  It must have family-wide appeal.



I'm going to go with Maria's plan, some frozen meat on the grill, a bag of frozen vegetables and probably a salad.  I usually have all that on hand.  Or I might do a little pasta salad, with pasta, veggies boiled in the water for the last couple of minutes, run under cold water, and serve with mozzarella cheese and hard salami, together with fat free italian dressing.  If you don't dress the pasta, it keeps better and just dress as you go.  



Connie96 said:


> This weekend marks my worst and longest-running binge since the beginning of this challenge. I ate basically non-stop from Friday evening until dinner last night. It wasn't even fun. I'm fine now. Something about Monday straightens me right out, but this weekend was SICK. I ended up with two sugar-coma naps yesterday and I am up 6.6 pounds this morning since my Friday weigh-in. I'm not gonna make excuses or rationalize it. It was just one seemingly un-controllable "unwise" decision after another. Actually "unwise" would have been an improvement; it was more like, "What can I eat that is the polar opposite of what I should should eat?". Self-inflicted abuse-by-food. I finally did get my energy focused about 7:00 last night - cleaned my kitchen, did all the laundry, put clean sheets on the beds, etc. I stayed up later than I meant to because I didn't want to leave anything half-done - I really needed to accomplish something before starting this week. Anyway... I just needed to confess all of that and get it out there. I'll psycho-analyze later and see what I can learn from this.



, Connie.  Some week-ends are like that.  Glad that you got to enjoy an afternoon with your family.    That will make you feel better no matter what.  

*Bree,* sounds like you got your batteries recharged this week-end.   Sorry about the noisy neighbors.  I was going to suggest a fan for white noise but that doesn't do much for people throwing things at the wall.  



jenanderson said:


> Sunday we had our DCL party.  It was a great day.  We listened to Disney music all day and had tons of fun.  It is so exciting to be one year from our cruise date (we have already waited one year).



jenanderson, loved your picture!  How fun to think that you will be on the Dream this time next year!  You look like a skinny minnie, even though I see it is a Daisy shirt!  



flipflopmom said:


> Hopefully you'll remember Dona and I posting our memories of class and not be a ROZ!  The co op sounds cool!



I tried not to be a ROZ.  I was teamed up with a justice of the supreme court so I can't say for sure.    It was a fun day and a very pretty drive with acres and acres of wheat waiting to be harvested, rolling hills and pine trees.



LuvBaloo said:


> Dropping on to say I'm still around, just really busy.  Once again no reminder post will be going out this week, but the results will be put out tomorrow.  (If I get a chance tonight, I may do a reminder post, but probably won't happen).
> 
> Life is really busy trying to get the house packed up and fixed up for sale.  I've decided to give myself an excused on weigh in last week, as I just didn't get it done, and probably won't weigh in again this week.
> 
> My last day at current job is this Friday and then its one week at home with DH to get the house ready for sale.  Hopefully we can get everything done.  I've got a realtor coming to look at the place next Monday morning.
> 
> Tomorrow night DH will be going to look at a few new houses, and we'll be going together on Saturday to look at more.  We are giving the girls to my parents next Saturday and they'll stay up there for a week, before I head there.  We decided it would be easiest for the girls to not be here in the last crazy week as we redo the bathroom and some flooring and painting.
> 
> Hope everybody is doing great.  Sorry I haven't been on much, I'm sure the fall challenge will be smoother for me



, Shannon, a move or a new job alone would be stressful -- both at the same time!    Let us know if you need any help with anything.  We all appreciate all that you do for us!  



cclovesdis said:


> Can I skip posting tonight? I ate so much today.  I can't imagine not getting sick from eating so much.  I ate lots of cookies, some ice cream, Sun Chips, regular BBQ chips, a 12-inch sub from Subway, and my usual breakfast and lunch. The worst part of all of this: I'm still hungry. I feel like I could eat a cow.



, no skipping if you have a bad day.  Those are the days that you need support more than ever!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi guys, Im here.  I had quite a day again.  I feel like a black cloud maybe hanging over my head lately.  It just seems like nothing is going right for me.  Im trying to stay positive and realize that there are worse things that can be going on in.  I will just continue to deal with life and what it throws at me.  Im sure it will get better soon.



, Lindsay.  Hope that things get better for you soon!  



mikamah said:


> Well, off to get ready for work.  Only 4 more days til vacation!!!!  Have a great day.



 only 4 more days left until vacation!  



pjlla said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  What would your perfect day look like?



Have fun at the Titanic exhibit, pjlla!  

My perfect day would be getting up early, after a good night's sleep, and hitting early EMH at Epcot.  We would ride as many rides as we could and have lunch in Italy.  Then we would go back to our room at BCV, do a little swimming at Stormalong Bay, and take a little Illuminations cruise with champagne to finish it off.  Actually any Disney day would work!  

Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

*NOW HEAR THIS!  A NEW THREAD FOR THIS CHALLENGE WILL BE STARTED LATE THURSDAY SO IT IS ALL READY FOR ROSE TO START HER COACHING GIG ON FRIDAY, 8/20.  THE NEW THREAD WILL BE OUR HOME FOR THE REST OF THE CHALLENGE TO MAKE SURE THAT WE DON'T RUN OUT OF SPACE AND HAVE TO CHANGE THREADS AT THE LAST MINUTE! :*goodvibes:

DON'T WORRY WE WILL GIVE YOU MORE WARNINGS AND WILL COME FIND YOU IF YOU GET LOST!


----------



## Connie96

Hey ladies. I just wanted to thank you for your support yesterday after my weekend meltdown. I'm back on track and feeling much better.

Planning to have some fun tomorrow. I have some vacation days that I have to use or lose by Sept 1, so I'm taking a day off each week thru the end of the month including my bday and my anniversary. I'll be off tomorrow and, if everything works out, I'm planning to take DD to our local water park. They don't open until noon, so there's really no avoiding the excruciating heat. We haven't been swimming at all this summer, so I'm really looking forward to it.

I'm also looking forward to lunch today. I am just loving the salads at different restaurants this summer. Had the Apple Pecan Chicken Salad from Wendy's yesterday (no dressing). Meeting my mom for lunch today at a locally owned restaurant and I'm gonna have a spinach strawberry salad with grilled shrimp (also with little or no dressing). I also like the Fuji Apple Chicken Salad at Panera Bread and Sweet Chipotle Chicken Salad at McAlister's. Each of these (with little or no dressing) is in the 400-500 calorie range, so that fits pretty well into my plan for each day. And, they're just SO yummy!


----------



## brinalyn530

Jen A  Great pic! 



flipflopmom said:


> And here I thought we were your rock.  sheez.  So glad you signed up for the 10K.  Taryn


Different rocks for different situations   forgive me ? I'm glad too, it's definitely motivating to have on the horizon, let me tell you!

Shannon  Good luck with the house stuff! 

Pamela  Organic chicken and turkey breast sliced from Whole Foods  no preservatives. I cant complain about the cost  I work full time and am the only adult in the house so saving time by buying pre-sliced lunch meat is completely worth it to me. And its still cheaper and healthier than going out to eat  . 

CC  Great job with the exercising  !

Lisa  Thanks! I actually think the guy may have been arrested; he hasnt been back to the house from what I could tell as of this morning. The girl had left the house sometime last night or this morning, but last night when we got home all the cars were still in the same places from Sunday, no lights and not a peep all night last night. So I dont know if they were both arrested and she was released first or if the police took her somewhere else Sunday night and she just made her way back to the house sometime last night to get her car? If shes smart shes moving all her stuff out today But I already know shes not very smart so what can you do  ? I just hope jail - or the threat of it - is enough to keep them quiet for awhile for my sanity's sake!

Connie  Those salads sound yummy  I love salads! Enjoy your days off! 

Just a quick check in today, hope everyone has a great day!

Bree


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> So sorry.    We all have those black cloud moments, days, weeks, months.  If you can get a run it, it will help clear your head.  Try to stay busy, and just deal with one thing at a time.   Focus on what needs to happen right now, and let the rest stay away while you are dealing with the moment.  I try to put things in mental boxes, and not pull out a box until the other has been cleared and put away.  If I can visualize that, it helps.  It's hard, though, and I can't always manage it.  Is your name Lindsey or Lindsay?  I forget!



I would love to say my day today is better..... I will tell everyone the story once I comment to you guys.  You got it right my name is Lindsay.



mikamah said:


> Good morning.  I miss getting on the computer every day, and catching up with everyone here. Summer has been fun, and it's nice to have Michael home with me later in the morning and drop him at camp on my way to work, and he's been staying up late most nights which he loves, but I miss my morning dis time, and my evening alone time.  That's about the only reason I will be happy when school starts, that, and no more camp bills.  I will not be happy when school starts because that will mean my vacation will be over, but it hasn't even started, so I'm still getting pumped for it.
> 
> I'm sticking with my plan and having a pretty good week eating wise.  We were going to take  walk/run this morning, but michael just woke up, so we'll go after work, and then I need to cut the lawn, and vacuum tonight.  We're having some work friends over tomorrow night for a bbq, and then we'll walk to the library, about half a mile to watch a guy from works band play on the lawn.  It's oldies music.  When I told michael he was in the band, he asked if he was as famous as Shakira!



I feel the same way its been so relaxed and non regimented around my house this summer.  I really need to get the boys back into a good bedtime since Ryan starts kindergarten in less than 2 weeks 

I was  about shakira.  Thats great.  Have a fun time tomorrow.  



Connie96 said:


> Planning to have some fun tomorrow. I have some vacation days that I have to use or lose by Sept 1, so I'm taking a day off each week thru the end of the month including my bday and my anniversary. I'll be off tomorrow and, if everything works out, I'm planning to take DD to our local water park. They don't open until noon, so there's really no avoiding the excruciating heat. We haven't been swimming at all this summer, so I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to lunch today. I am just loving the salads at different restaurants this summer. Had the Apple Pecan Chicken Salad from Wendy's yesterday (no dressing). Meeting my mom for lunch today at a locally owned restaurant and I'm gonna have a spinach strawberry salad with grilled shrimp (also with little or no dressing). I also like the Fuji Apple Chicken Salad at Panera Bread and Sweet Chipotle Chicken Salad at McAlister's. Each of these (with little or no dressing) is in the 400-500 calorie range, so that fits pretty well into my plan for each day. And, they're just SO yummy!



Sounds like great plans, lots of fun!  You are back OP and doing great keep up the good work.

Ok so this is how my day starts today at 6am:

dh "Lindsay, Lindsay"
me 1/2 asleep "where are you"
dh "down in the basement"

So I go down stairs and here he slipped down the stairs and over turned his ankle.  His whole ankle is immediately swelling.  I told him to just ice it and elevate and give it a few days since he probably just sprained it.  No he cant take my advice.  I had to take him to the doctor and then for an xray to find out he just sprained it.  I missed the morning at work.  

Then he just called me to tell me he vomited and thinks he has a stomach bug. 

Im sure all of you know how men get when there sick and my dh is the worst.  I dont know what I did to deserve this.

So thats my day so far.  Lets hope the rest of it goes ok.
I will check in with you later.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I am so excited to share with you that I made it home from work today without stopping for food and bingeing! I am so proud of myself. Hoping to make it 2 in a row tomorrow!

I have no idea what we are having for dinner tonight. I should probably start talking to my mom about that. 

But, first it's catch up time.



mikamah said:


> I will not be happy when school starts because that will mean my vacation will be over, but it hasn't even started, so I'm still getting pumped for it.
> 
> CC- whoo hoo!!!  66 minutes is awesome!!
> 
> Only 4 more days til vacation!!!!  Have a great day.



Thanks Kathy! Enjoy your trip! I can't believe it's down to 4 days. I'm sure you and Michael with have a great time! 



Rose&Mike said:


> CC--good job on the exercise!
> 
> Well we went for our run last night. It was a balmy 88. I started out too fast--I think the run/walk stuff spoiled me on Saturday, because when I run/walk I run a lot faster than when I just run. Anyhow we ended up at 45:15 for 4.05, 6 miles total with warmup and cool down. Not too bad in the heat.
> 
> Time to get ready for work. I'm going to go to the Y afterwork, but maybe for only 40 minutes. I'm becoming such a slacker!
> 
> Have a great day!



Thanks Rose! Nice job on the run. You have me thinking about adding tofu to my diet. And, I'm beginning to think about 2 workouts in a day. 



tigger813 said:


> Rats! Foiled again! DD2 had me up during the night changing sheets and then my stomach was bothering me so I couldn't get back to sleep! Needless to say I slept in this morning so no Jump Start. Getting ready for work now. Taking kids with me and then we have to come back, go to the transfer station, pick up DD1 BFF for a sleepover, go get some lunch and then come home. I plan on working out then. I'll have the kids play upstairs. I have to go back to work at 5 so dinner will have to be early for me.
> 
> Back to getting ready. I am starting the day with my strawberry smoothie. I'll take my protein water with me and my water bottle.
> 
> I will not post again until after I have completed the Jump Start and 3 mile WATP!



Tracey-How did you day turn out? I love the BL Jump Start workout. I've only made it through the cardio ones and boy do I feel them. 



pjlla said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> Well... Happy Tuesday everyone! I have just one minute to post today's QOTD and then DD and I are off for a long drive to the Foxwood's Casino in CT to see the Titanic Exhibit.
> 
> Tuesday's QOTD:  What would your perfect day look like?
> 
> I'll try to catch up tonight!................P



Thanks! Hope you enjoyed your trip to the Titanic Exhibit. It's about 1.5 hours for me to get there. I need a "vacation." That might be just the thing.

QOTD: I'm with Lisah. Definitely Disney. A quick CS breakfast (I really want to try Tonga Toast) followed by EMH at MK. I love Fantasyland during morning EMH. Do as much as possible and I want at MK then someplace for lunch. Maybe back to Captain Cook's for a flatbread and a Dole Whip (another thing I've never tried). I'd spend the rest of the day in Epcot. I also love evening EMH at Epcot. Not sure where I'd pick for dinner. Maybe somewhere on the Boardwalk.

Great question!



pinkle said:


> Good Morning!
> I am having a 'hungry' day.  Ran 3km, then came home and had my 1/2 C oatmeal, stll hungry so had 1C watermelon, still hungry so had 1/3C trail mix....now trying to stay out of the kitchen!  Sometimes that''s hard because I work from home. My first client should be here in 15minutes. Thank goodness
> What do you guys do on those day when you just aren't satisfied?
> Last night after soccer, same thing.   I was starving so I had a salad, didn't work...so more trail mix, didnt work so finally a slice of toast with PB.....ugh!  I need to zip my mouth!!!!!



 Not sure if I'm helping here, but I hope I am. I add diced apples to my oatmeal. I think that really helps. I used to add canola or olive oil and that really satisfied me, but I was getting oils from dinner, so not really necessary.



lisah0711 said:


> , no skipping if you have a bad day.  Those are the days that you need support more than ever!



Thanks Lisa! You are definitely right. I knew I wouldn't have worked out this morning if I didn't post that I would. The support here is endless and I wouldn't be doing nearly as well as I am without it.



lisah0711 said:


> *NOW HEAR THIS!  A NEW THREAD FOR THIS CHALLENGE WILL BE STARTED LATE THURSDAY SO IT IS ALL READY FOR ROSE TO START HER COACHING GIG ON FRIDAY, 8/20.  THE NEW THREAD WILL BE OUR HOME FOR THE REST OF THE CHALLENGE TO MAKE SURE THAT WE DON'T RUN OUT OF SPACE AND HAVE TO CHANGE THREADS AT THE LAST MINUTE! :*goodvibes:
> 
> DON'T WORRY WE WILL GIVE YOU MORE WARNINGS AND WILL COME FIND YOU IF YOU GET LOST!



All ready to post on the new thread on Friday morning!



Connie96 said:


> Planning to have some fun tomorrow. I have some vacation days that I have to use or lose by Sept 1, so I'm taking a day off each week thru the end of the month including my bday and my anniversary. I'll be off tomorrow and, if everything works out, I'm planning to take DD to our local water park. They don't open until noon, so there's really no avoiding the excruciating heat. We haven't been swimming at all this summer, so I'm really looking forward to it.



Have fun at the water park!



brinalyn530 said:


> Pamela  Organic chicken and turkey breast sliced from Whole Foods  no preservatives. I cant complain about the cost  I work full time and am the only adult in the house so saving time by buying pre-sliced lunch meat is completely worth it to me. And its still cheaper and healthier than going out to eat  .
> 
> CC  Great job with the exercising  !



Thanks! That deli meat sounds great. We have a Whole Foods close by, may have to check it out.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok so this is how my day starts today at 6am:
> 
> dh "Lindsay, Lindsay"
> me 1/2 asleep "where are you"
> dh "down in the basement"
> 
> So I go down stairs and here he slipped down the stairs and over turned his ankle.  His whole ankle is immediately swelling.  I told him to just ice it and elevate and give it a few days since he probably just sprained it.  No he cant take my advice.  I had to take him to the doctor and then for an xray to find out he just sprained it.  I missed the morning at work.
> 
> Then he just called me to tell me he vomited and thinks he has a stomach bug.
> 
> Im sure all of you know how men get when there sick and my dh is the worst.  I dont know what I did to deserve this.
> 
> So thats my day so far.  Lets hope the rest of it goes ok.
> I will check in with you later.



Geez. What a day! Hope it gets better! 


To Everyone- for great weigh-ins. A little early, yes, but let's hit the last few weigh-ins hard this challenge!

Have a great evening! I'll try to check in again later!

CC


----------



## Worfiedoodles

pjlla said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  What would your perfect day look like?



Today has actually been pretty awesome -- I was in a "be by myself" mood, and I was able to do that!  So, here's how my day went --up at 6:30 to make sure ds got off on his trip to Six Flags with close family friends (they're staying overnight since it's pretty far away), then send dh to work, had just a yogurt for breakfast and got a lot of home things done. I stayed home from work today to meet the TM repairman. I was originally going to go to the beach and run, but our friends decided to pick ds up at 7:30 rather than 6:30, and I couldn't be sure I'd be back before the TM guy came. Anyway, he came and was gone in less than half an hour, and I now know how to fix this issue myself.  After TM guy left I was feeling pretty good -- so I did 10M on my freshly-repaired TM! It felt great, and afterwards I had a lovely recovery shower, and then ate lunch (my usual hummus and veggies, plus an orange, raw cashews and grapes) while I watched Tivo'd "Daily Show" and "Colbert Report". I've also been doing laundry throughout the day, and going over items for my packing list for our vacation. Anyway, I came to a good break point so I reclined with a new book, Stephenie Meyer's The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner. I'm about half-way through it, and enjoying every word. My VS order just arrived, so now I have new undies for our trip  The rest of my day will include dinner of a portion of cheese lasagna and salad followed by Jello Sugar-Free Dark Chocolate Pudding, finishing the laundry and the book, and watching a couple episodes of "General Hospital". My dh has a Board meeting tonight, so I'm on my own for dinner. I know it isn't a normal vacation or trip day, or a day when I did nothing, but for me, it's been pretty perfect! 

*Kathy* -- Yes, I am now in for Princess ! I am always up for a DIS meet, what a great idea! It sounds like you have been enjoying yourself lately, getting in some exercise and spending a lot of time with your precious ds. 

*Pamela* -- Let us know how the Titanic exhibit is! Believe it or not I am a trained historian, and I drive my family crazy wanting to see things like that...

*Lindsay* -- Oh my, I hope dh's illness doesn't last long...and your patience is infinite...

*Connie* -- Have a great time at the water park! I've tried to manage my time off better this year -- I ended up in your position last December -- use it or lose it by Jan. 1, so I used it all! 

*Lisa* -- Your Disney day sounds lovely. I am a huge fan of Stormalong Bay, and I love the easy Epcot access from BC! 

*Rose* -- The last thing you are is a slacker! I can't believe the mileage you put in with the awful heat  I hope you are very proud of your accomplishments! 

Ok, I'm going back to my "perfect day" (love that song!), everyone have a fabulous evening!

Maria


----------



## cclovesdis

Remember when I said I was going to post when I felt like bingeing? Well, now I think I'm going to post when I haven't binged. Yes, I am very proud of myself for being able to report to my BL friends that I did not binge at dinner. I ate a reasonable amount and "splurged" on a 2nd helping of salad. 

Drank my water, got in my fruits/veggies, and flossed too!

Might check in later.

Have a great night!


----------



## tigger813

Hey CC! Thanks for asking! I did the 10 minute JumpStart with Tara leading. I was dying after 2 minutes! That was the only part available on demand. Then I did a Leslie Sansone 2 mile workout that was also on demand. Either I'm getting a cold or I've taken too much time off as I was DYING 5 minutes into it! I did finish it and felt good. I had a burger for supper and then had a piece of b'day cake. Haven't had all my water but I'm getting started slowly!

Went to work this morning and my client brought me a b'day card and gift. Then he came out and gave me a nice tip! My client tonight never showed so I came home early and finished reading a story to DD2. I am happy to say I have 3 more clients so far this week so it's going to be a good week!

Need to make the girls some popcorn and finish reading my book!

Good night all! Staying home to clean my room tomorrow. DH has to work most of the night so I won't sleep too well and he will sleep in tomorrow morning. I may go out for a walk when I get up. Can't do my workouts until DD1 and her BFF get up.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> I am so excited to share with you that I made it home from work today without stopping for food and bingeing! I am so proud of myself. Hoping to make it 2 in a row tomorrow!



Great job CC.  I am so proud of you.  Keep it up....1 day at a time!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Today has actually been pretty awesome -- I was in a "be by myself" mood, and I was able to do that!  So, here's how my day went --up at 6:30 to make sure ds got off on his trip to Six Flags with close family friends (they're staying overnight since it's pretty far away), then send dh to work, had just a yogurt for breakfast and got a lot of home things done. I stayed home from work today to meet the TM repairman. I was originally going to go to the beach and run, but our friends decided to pick ds up at 7:30 rather than 6:30, and I couldn't be sure I'd be back before the TM guy came. Anyway, he came and was gone in less than half an hour, and I now know how to fix this issue myself.  After TM guy left I was feeling pretty good -- so I did 10M on my freshly-repaired TM! It felt great, and afterwards I had a lovely recovery shower, and then ate lunch (my usual hummus and veggies, plus an orange, raw cashews and grapes) while I watched Tivo'd "Daily Show" and "Colbert Report". I've also been doing laundry throughout the day, and going over items for my packing list for our vacation. Anyway, I came to a good break point so I reclined with a new book, Stephenie Meyer's The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner. I'm about half-way through it, and enjoying every word. My VS order just arrived, so now I have new undies for our trip  The rest of my day will include dinner of a portion of cheese lasagna and salad followed by Jello Sugar-Free Dark Chocolate Pudding, finishing the laundry and the book, and watching a couple episodes of "General Hospital". My dh has a Board meeting tonight, so I'm on my own for dinner. I know it isn't a normal vacation or trip day, or a day when I did nothing, but for me, it's been pretty perfect!



Wow that does sound like a perfect day!  I think a day to myself is just what I need.  Now I just have to figure out how to get it.



cclovesdis said:


> Remember when I said I was going to post when I felt like bingeing? Well, now I think I'm going to post when I haven't binged. Yes, I am very proud of myself for being able to report to my BL friends that I did not binge at dinner. I ate a reasonable amount and "splurged" on a 2nd helping of salad.
> 
> Drank my water, got in my fruits/veggies, and flossed too!
> 
> Might check in later.
> 
> Have a great night!



Go CC, Go CC

Ok so my day did get better.  I came home and everyone was in one piece although dh's ankle is looking pretty grusome.  He is actually being a trooper about it.  His stomach is settled and no more illness.  

I made homemade pancakes for dinner (actually bisquick) but my kids think its homemade. they ate that and apples.  I ate an apple and then mowed the grass.  This is the only time this year I have had to do it so its looking a little choppy.  I then ate a small serving of tuna mixed with a little light mayo.  I weighed in today and am down 24.8lbs total since I started running/ww on 4-26-10.  The losses have been slow but steady the past few weeks and Im sure at some point I will get over the hump.  

Thanks for all your support.   Im now going to relax and watch Made of Honor.


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> Good morning.  I miss getting on the computer every day, and catching up with everyone here. worst- I'm a bit scatterbrained at times, and my mind tends to wander from the tasks at hand.  (which is why I never finished cleaning sunday)  I was talking at work yesterday about my neighbor who is thin as a rail, and she was simply saying, "I only eat when I am hungry, it's that easy"  and I thought it is sooooo not that easy for me and so many others.


UGH.  I HATE IT WHEN SKINNY PEOPLE SAY THAT!  Now, if I know they used to be overweight, and have conquered it, it's something different.     I am scatterbrained, too, and I am infamous for saying the wrong word b/c my mind is on something other than what I am saying!  Is your vacation in 4 days your suprise WDW trip?  CAn't wait to hear how you are going to reveal!



Rose&Mike said:


> Anyhow we ended up at 45:15 for 4.05, 6 miles total with warmup and cool down. Not too bad in the heat. During our long cool down we messed around and sprinted a couple of times, not really a great cool down.



Rose - the heat is killer.  Be careful.  Doesn't sound like bad time at all to me!  You are such a slacker.  Sheez....



pjlla said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  What would your perfect day look like?


I think it would start with a full bank account, no debt, and on the balcony at BLT with a GREAT cup of coffee watching the sunrise over the castle.  Followed with a breakfast at Kona, more great coffee.  Then EMH at MK, a Dole whip, CRT for lunch, more rides, Dinner at ohana, food optional, Lapu Lapu mandatory, and Wishes from the park holding my girls!



pinkle said:


> Good Morning!
> I am having a 'hungry' day.  Ran 3km, then came home and had my 1/2 C oatmeal, stll hungry so had 1C watermelon, still hungry so had 1/3C trail mix....now trying to stay out of the kitchen!  Sometimes that''s hard because I work from home. My first client should be here in 15minutes. [\QUOTE]
> Sometimes I am that way in the morning after a run.  I literally eat constantly from breakfast until lunch, then I am full and don't really want dinner.....  Hope you got full!
> 
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried not to be a ROZ.  I was teamed up with a justice of the supreme court so I can't say for sure.    It was a fun day and a very pretty drive with acres and acres of wheat waiting to be harvested, rolling hills and pine trees.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... Supreme Court Justice?  Keeping some important company!
> 
> 
> 
> Connie96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to have some fun tomorrow. I have some vacation days that I have to use or lose by Sept 1, so I'm taking a day off each week thru the end of the month including my bday and my anniversary. I'll be off tomorrow and, if everything works out, I'm planning to take DD to our local water park. They don't open until noon, so there's really no avoiding the excruciating heat. We haven't been swimming at all this summer, so I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like sooo much fun Connie!  Enjoy!  The salads sound great, too!
> 
> 
> 
> brinalyn530 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different rocks for different situations   forgive me ? I'm glad too, it's definitely motivating to have on the horizon, let me tell you! I actually think the guy may have been arrested; he hasnt been back to the house from what I could tell as of this morning. The girl had left the house sometime last night or this morning, but last night when we got home all the cars were still in the same places from Sunday, no lights and not a peep all night last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'll be a pet rock.    Hope you get some sleep !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I go down stairs and here he slipped down the stairs and over turned his ankle.  His whole ankle is immediately swelling.  I told him to just ice it and elevate and give it a few days since he probably just sprained it.  No he cant take my advice.  I had to take him to the doctor and then for an xray to find out he just sprained it.  I missed the morning at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Dh is the same way.  Definitely a baby!  He just doesn't handle things well.
> The whole family will have had a bug, he'll be the last to get it, a much watered down version of it, and..... it's the worst illness anyone has every had!
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to share with you that I made it home from work today without stopping for food and bingeing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worfiedoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today has actually been pretty awesome -- I was in a "be by myself" mood, and I was able to do that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds wonderful!!!  Glad you enjoyed!
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am very proud of myself for being able to report to my BL friends that I did not binge at dinner. I ate a reasonable amount and "splurged" on a 2nd helping of salad. Drank my water, got in my fruits/veggies, and flossed too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another round of
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to work this morning and my client brought me a b'day card and gift. Then he came out and gave me a nice tip! My client tonight never showed so I came home early and finished reading a story to DD2. I am happy to say I have 3 more clients so far this week so it's going to be a good week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAY for nice clients!!!
> 
> OKay.  Feel free to skip.  Bummer day.
> 
> I think you could tell I am getting stressed about money.  I have racked up a lot of credit card debt over the last 3 years, and it's starting to get me down.  I am such an impulsive internet shopper.  I've been a lot better, but it still hurts my gut.  Some opportunities I had for extra workdays didn't pan out, and my start to pay off plan went down hill.
> 
> Then, DH calls me at work this am, which he never does.  He picked up Ak's ADHD meds this am.  We have a reverse deductible, they pay the first 1K, we pay the next, then 80/20.  Well, we hit the 1K this month.  We increased her dosage by 10 mg, and it went up $150!  It was $250!  We have NOT budgeted 1K for her meds for the rest of the year, and we'd be in the hole by April of next year.  I have to call the dr. to see if there is a cheaper med.  I hate to do it, b/c this is working so well, but we just can't afford that extra.  Especially with Sophie starting preschool this year.
> 
> I came straight home and put some of Sophie's old diapers up on diaper swappers, thinking about a labor day yard sale, trying to decide if I could EBAY stuff.....  Anything to earn a bit to pay these down.
> 
> Sorry to unload, but I ended up crying at work all day worrying over money.  My food for the day?  Fiber bar for breakfast.  Spinach, string cheese, and a peach for lunch.  Watermelon for dinner.  Just don't want to eat.  Guilt and stress feels like a brick in my belly, on top of TOM!
> 
> Tomorrow am will be my first 40 minute am drive to take Sophie to MIL and FIL.  Hoping to get an early start.  Not even going to try to run in the am.  Maybe Thurs.  After school, faculty meeting, then gymnastics.  Trying to figure out what I can pack for the 3 of us to eat for dinner in the car at 5 am that will keep until the evening. We're out of sandwich bread....  Not sure if I'll make it on here tomorrow or not.
> 
> I hate stress.  Sorry to bring things down and get really OT.
> NIght!
> Taryn
Click to expand...


----------



## Dahly

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks, Dahly!  He is actually pretty excited about it right now, even after getting the impressions yesterday.  He had two baby teeth that hopefully will fall out once the braces go on and they get some space in there for them to fall out.  We all did braces in high school -- I think it is a lot better to get them over with in middle school, if you can.



Lisah- how did it go at the ortho's? Hopefully his mouth wasn't too sore .





flipflopmom said:


> OKay.  Feel free to skip.  Bummer day.
> 
> 
> I hate stress.  Sorry to bring things down and get really OT.
> NIght!
> Taryn



 No real advice, other than to say I hope things get better soon. Money troubles are no fun, because they, more than anything, seem to impact all areas of your life. But you are strong woman! Good for you for already brainstorming ways to work through it! Feel free to vent anytime! 


Today was an eh day...DH has been sick since Friday afternoon, and he coughed most of the night last night, so I got little sleep and barely dragged my hiney out of bed this morning. I did make it through the day, and did do a 5 mile WATP, but now I am ready for bed. 

See everyone tomorrow! 

Dahly


----------



## LuvBaloo

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  3
 (congrats princessbride6205, 50sjayne & Corrinak!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------38!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 7
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 2
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 3
Excused------------------------- 2
weigh ins----------------------- 24
gains---------------------------- 3
maintains------------------------ 4
losses-------------------------- 17
new or returning members -------- 1


*Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 11!*
This weeks group loss = 35.0 pounds!  
Average percentage of weight lost 0.85 % 
Total group weight loss so far 416.2 pounds!  
YEAH!  We passed 400!      AWESOME!

*Retention Rate* (compared to the 78 weighins for our start weigh-in on May 28th)
(24+2+3)/ 78 = 37%  (this includes the Losers and Maintainer and Excused people!)

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 11? This time Ive done a *TOP 10 LIST  *!  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 11 Superstars!!* 
#10- 0.93% - Worfiedoodles  
#9- 1.27% - jenanderson
#8- 1.31% -lisah0711 
#7- 1.65% -Dahly  
#6- 1.69% - sahbushka 
#5- 1.77% - tiki23 
#4- 2.09% - carmiedog 
#3- 2.25% - my3princes 
#2- 2.57% - disneymom2one 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge 
Week 11 Biggest Loser is: 
#1- 2.91% - pjlla  

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * pjlla *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## LuvBaloo

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name.   If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know.   
We have done 11 out of 13 weeks, so the challenge is 85% complete. 

aamomma	29
bouldertcr	20
brinalyn530	35
carmiedog	97
Connie96	92
Dahly	86
disneymom2one	139
flipflopmom	100
jenanderson	58
JOANNEL	95
keenercam	35
lisah0711	7
lovedvc	-10
LuvBaloo	14
mommyof2Pirates	71
nunzia	20
OctoberBride03	25
pinkle	41.67
redwalker	14
Rose&Mike	78
sahbushka	23
tigger813	-33
tiki23	80
Tinker'n'Fun	8
Worfiedoodles	52
Zoesmama03	60


_ 
This week's Quote is from *Lisah0711*, who a while back shared a list:
10. Always have a plan (pjlla)
9. You can always eat more calories than you can exercise away (corinnak)
8. You can never exercise too much (tigger813)
7. You can't go wrong with a positive attitude (happysmyly)
6. Drink your water. (sahbushka)
5. Treat yourself like a child and make sure that you are taken care of
(Worfiedoodles)
4. Good habits will help you reach your goals (donac)
3. If you break a dish, don't throw the rest on the floor -- or get right back on track if you go off plan (LuvBaloo)
2. You are the only person who can make this dream happen for yourself (me)
1. Never give up (mikamah)
_


----------



## flipflopmom

Dahly said:


> No real advice, other than to say I hope things get better soon. Money troubles are no fun, because they, more than anything, seem to impact all areas of your life. But you are strong woman! Good for you for already brainstorming ways to work through it! Feel free to vent anytime!


Thanks!  I am feeling much more positive this am.  Already sold some trainers on diaperswappers.  Getting a plan for the yard sale, new project!  I dug my hole, now I'm going to work my fat off to get my way out of it!



LuvBaloo said:


> *First some stats*
> This weeks group loss = 35.0 pounds!
> Total group weight loss so far 416.2 pounds!
> CONGRATS to Maria, Jen,Lisa,Dahly, Sarah May,tiki23,carmiedog,my3princes, disneymom2one, and
> #1- 2.91% - pjlla



  Great job!!!!  35 pounds this week!  I didn't contribute any of those pounds to that total! At least I didn't subtract from it! 

Great job!  I am on track to contribute a pound or two this week, don't want to screw it up now!  Can we get to 425?  

As I told Dahly, I am feeling better this am.  Forgive my whine about money last night.  I made a plan, which always helps!  Got some ideas rolling, motivation, and determination.  Now, if DH and I can just not argue about it, which always makes me feel worse, I'll be set!  We're kinda on shaky ground right now, his schedule is making him feel bad when he is here, and we only have 45 minutes or so a day, if that.  With gymnastics, I won't see him again until Friday afternoon, we won't get home until he's already gone.  Hopefully that will help.  Unfortunately, when we can't talk more, the short convos we have are usually not positive.  (Did you do this?  What about this?)  I don't need that stress, so hopefully we can avoid it!

Have a great Wednesday.  As CC said last night, 2 more days for this challenge.  We can do anything for 2 days!  Are you close to your goal?  KNOCK IT OUT..  Make a last final push to end the challenge right.   Take control.


Taryn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> I think you could tell I am getting stressed about money.  I have racked up a lot of credit card debt over the last 3 years, and it's starting to get me down.  I am such an impulsive internet shopper.  I've been a lot better, but it still hurts my gut.  Some opportunities I had for extra workdays didn't pan out, and my start to pay off plan went down hill.
> 
> Then, DH calls me at work this am, which he never does.  He picked up Ak's ADHD meds this am.  We have a reverse deductible, they pay the first 1K, we pay the next, then 80/20.  Well, we hit the 1K this month.  We increased her dosage by 10 mg, and it went up $150!  It was $250!  We have NOT budgeted 1K for her meds for the rest of the year, and we'd be in the hole by April of next year.  I have to call the dr. to see if there is a cheaper med.  I hate to do it, b/c this is working so well, but we just can't afford that extra.  Especially with Sophie starting preschool this year.



 Hang in there!



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks!  I am feeling much more positive this am.  Already sold some trainers on diaperswappers.  Getting a plan for the yard sale, new project!  I dug my hole, now I'm going to work my fat off to get my way out of it!



Im glad you are feeling much better today.


Ok its 703am and so far so good today.  The only thing is I am spending too much time on here and I need to get moving to be at work on time. 

Congrats to all the losers this week and a special  for our biggest looser Pam.
Those numbers were excellent this weigh in  We are going to blow the next to weeks out of the water.


----------



## donac

Good morning everyone.

Congrats to all the losers this week.  I can't believe that the challenge is over.  I feel like I haven't done anything for this challenge.  It has been a very strange summer.  Too hot to work out (especially when the house has no airconditioning.)  It is difficult to sleep so I have been sleeping later or dh has been wakingup early and then if I want to work out I won't since dh could come in and I hate that.  

I am looking forward to the next challenge.  The weather is getting cooler and I will be starting back to work and some sense of order.  

We went to inlaws yesterday.  we were going to mow but it really didn't need it. So dh started trimming bushes in the hot sun.  I sat with mil right in the direct sun.  I was so lucky that I didn't burn because I hadn't put on any sun screen since fil's yard is pretty shady where we have to mow.   So I sat and talked to her for about a half an hour.  Then when she went in I went to check on dh.  He had cut down quite a bit of stuff.  He was hot and sweaty so he asked me to get him a cold soda.  I could not find one in the house at all so I had to drive his truck to get some.  I had only driven it once before.  When I got back I started helping him cut up the stuff he had trimmed.  Again out in the hot sun.  By the time we were finished I felt like I was  well done.  It wiped me out the rest of the day.  We went out for hamburgers and fries and they did not agree with me so I was up half the night.  I still don't feel great.

Have a lot to do today will try to get on later. Thanks for listening


----------



## Rose&Mike

pinkle said:


> Good Morning!
> I am having a 'hungry' day.  Ran 3km, then came home and had my 1/2 C oatmeal, stll hungry so had 1C watermelon, still hungry so had 1/3C trail mix....now trying to stay out of the kitchen!  Sometimes that''s hard because I work from home. My first client should be here in 15minutes. Thank goodness
> What do you guys do on those day when you just aren't satisfied?
> Last night after soccer, same thing.   I was starving so I had a salad, didn't work...so more trail mix, didnt work so finally a slice of toast with PB.....ugh!  I need to zip my mouth!!!!!


Are you sure you are getting enough calories? A lot of times when I feel like that if I look at what I'm eating, I see I am not getting enough food for my activity level. Hang in there!

Connie--have fun today!

Lisa--sounds like a nice drive! I am still only working part time, just have a consistent schedule now. That's why I say I have no excuses at all to not exercise! When I see what you all juggle, I know I can't complain!

Lindsey--hope your DHs ankle is getting better. Those men are silly sometimes! 

CC--The dole whip is worth every calorie, though we do share one. We tried tonga toast in May, and in my humble opinion, not worth it. (no flames please!)

Maria--that sounds like a great day!!!

Taryn--glad you are feeling better. Treat the money like you have the weight. In 2008 DHs company was laying off like crazy, DS was in his senior year of high school, we didn't want to move, and we were looking at college tuition. And of course we lost a ton of money in the market. Anyhow, we hunkered down for about 8 months and saved a ton. You can do it! You are smart and resourceful. In retrospect I am really glad we did it, because it helped us put a lot of things in perspective and taught Ds some great lessons!

Dona--hope you are feeling better. 

Pamela--http://www.vegetariantimes.com/recipes/11325?section= 
Here is the beet pancake recipe. No sugar in it, but beets and carrots are so sweet, that the dill sauce really tasted great with it! Last night we had a pasta dish with basil and silken tofu instead of cream. Yum! I found it at fatfreevegan.com.

Well, I did 46 min on the elliptical yesterday after work. Came home, made dinner and then we went to the baseball game. I felt kind of cruddy at the game and my heart was skipping a lot, so I drank a gatorade and had some ice cream and started to fell better. I don't think I ate enough yesterday (before the ice cream, of course!) Today is our work staff appreciation breakfast, so I'm going to go to that, and then enjoy my day off! I have a couple of skirts I am going to attempt to take in, and I think I'm going to take a nap! I feel like I am still recovering from Ds's visit.

Looking forward to seeing everyone on the new thread Friday!

Congrats to all the Losers! Have a great day!


----------



## tigger813

Congrats, Pam!

I didn't realize the challenge was over! Well, I guess I WILL make the fresh start for the next challenge! 

Went to bed late last night so I slept in until 7:40!!!! New record for me! DH is still sleeping as he came to bed around 4 I think after working all night. DD2 is up. DD1 and her BFF seem to be still sleeping as I don't hear any noise downstairs. 

I'll get my workouts in later. No rush and I'm giving a massage tonight so that's exercise too! Need to increase my water intake today. Not sure what we will be doing for meals today. I am having a craving for pizza! PMS is talking to me or screaming at me!!!!! This may be the wrong week to try getting back on track but I will make a small jump! Next week I will make a bigger one!

Getting caught up on my soap, Y&R and will then start breakfast for everyone. They want pancakes. I just hope I have all the ingredients!


----------



## lisah0711

THIS CHALLENGES RUNS THROUGH AUGUST 27TH -- OUR SECOND THREAD FOR THIS CHALLENGE WILL START ON FRIDAY, AUGUST 20TH.  THE CHALLENGE ISN'T OVER YET -- STILL TWO MORE WEIGH INS.

Sorry for the confusion, it's a new thread starting Friday.  The last weigh in for this challenge is August 27th and the first weigh in for the fall challenge is September 4th.


----------



## tigger813

I thought it seemed to be ending quickly! I will be finishing this challenge. I will do the weigh ins and then hop right into the next one!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Congrats to all the losers this week.  I can't believe that the challenge is over.  I feel like I haven't done anything for this challenge.  It has been a very strange summer.  Too hot to work out (especially when the house has no airconditioning.)  It is difficult to sleep so I have been sleeping later or dh has been wakingup early and then if I want to work out I won't since dh could come in and I hate that.
> 
> I am looking forward to the next challenge.  The weather is getting cooler and I will be starting back to work and some sense of order.
> 
> We went to inlaws yesterday.  we were going to mow but it really didn't need it. So dh started trimming bushes in the hot sun.  I sat with mil right in the direct sun.  I was so lucky that I didn't burn because I hadn't put on any sun screen since fil's yard is pretty shady where we have to mow.   So I sat and talked to her for about a half an hour.  Then when she went in I went to check on dh.  He had cut down quite a bit of stuff.  He was hot and sweaty so he asked me to get him a cold soda.  I could not find one in the house at all so I had to drive his truck to get some.  I had only driven it once before.  When I got back I started helping him cut up the stuff he had trimmed.  Again out in the hot sun.  By the time we were finished I felt like I was  well done.  It wiped me out the rest of the day.  We went out for hamburgers and fries and they did not agree with me so I was up half the night.  I still don't feel great.
> 
> Have a lot to do today will try to get on later. Thanks for listening



Wow sounds like a lot of work yesterday.  I hope your belly is feeling better and that today you get a little relaxation in.


The challenge is not over yet!  Lisa is just moving us to a new board since we are getting close to our page limit.  We have 2 weigh in's left!  Lets all make it the best two we have had yet!!!!  We can do it


Today has gotten better and instead of talking about negative stuff I decided to post a positive.  I got on the scale today and weighed in at 189.2  So I am out of the obese category for my BMI  This was my second goal to hit for weight loss.  My next goal is to hit 177 its what I weighed prior to getting pregnant with my second son.  

Have a great day!
~Lindsay


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, pjlla!   

I know that coaching is good for helping you make the list but you made the top the week before your coaching stint!  I bet you'll be on the list two weeks in a row!  

Keep this coaching mojo relationship in mind, folks, as we start to set up the coaching schedule for fall.  

*Connie96,* glad that you get to have some fun days soon.  You've been working hard and deserve it!  

*Bree,* hope that things continue to be quiet on the neighbor front.

, *Lindsay,* sorry for your DH's injury.  It's hard when you have to take care of everything.  Don't forgot to take care of Lindsay, too.    I'm so impressed with your great loss this summer!

*Maria,* nice finish to your perfect day making the top 10!

*CC,* good job with dinner and not bingeing!  

*tigger813,* I bet you will be back in the swing of things with your exercise quickly!  

, Taryn, this is such a stressful time in your life already, everything just seems worse.  Sounds like you have a great plan to work things out.  You might see if your doctor can give you a month or two's worth of samples or if the manufacturer can give you any assistance, too.  And I have to say that I am very impressed that you stayed right on plan with your eating, even when you were so stressed!  



Dahly said:


> Lisah- how did it go at the ortho's? Hopefully his mouth wasn't too sore.



Thanks for asking, Dahly.  It went well and just a little discomfort easily dealt with with some Advil and Tylenol.  Hope that your DH is feeling better soon!  

, *donac,* sounds like the heat got to you.  Hope that you are feeling better soon!  

*Rose,* enjoy your quiet day and rest up!  

Have a great day all!  Remember two more weigh ins for this challenge!


----------



## lisah0711

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Today has gotten better and instead of talking about negative stuff I decided to post a positive.  I got on the scale today and weighed in at 189.2  So I am out of the obese category for my BMI  This was my second goal to hit for weight loss.  My next goal is to hit 177 its what I weighed prior to getting pregnant with my second son.



 on your BMI change, Lindsay!  You'll be hitting another decade before you know it!


----------



## pjlla

AARRGHHH!!!! It is NO LONGER a WONDERFUL WEDNESDAY!!  I have been on here for almost an hour reading, quoting, and posting and now it is all gone!!!!  I HATE that!

So I am not going to take the time to repeat myself.  Sorry.  I've read everyone's posts, but I do not have the time right now to requote and re-reply.  

I am SO frustrated!

Anyhow, I'll try to find the time later to chat more... but here is today's QOTD:

Who is the most famous person you have ever met?

TTYL...............P


----------



## my3princes

I've taken time to read everyone's posts, but really don't have time to comment on each.  Sounds like a lot of people could use a big hug  as they deal with stressful situations.  I really think that this time of year is stressful as kids plan to go back to school to new teachers etc, The whole house has stress and we probably don't recognize that we're feeding off each other's stress.  The best advice is to take it one day at a time.  We're strong women and this too shall pass.

Kudos to the biggest losers   Isn't it amazing that we're still here and we're still losing   Way to Go!!

I'm trying to get the kid's supplies and clothing for school as well as establishing a work wardrobe for myself.  I've got job applications out there so hopefully I'll secure a full time job soon.  It will be nice working a normal schedule instead of working evenings.  I might even get to see my hubby more than 5 minutes a day.  I am totally looking forward to making a decent paycheck and paying down our debts.


QOTD:  I really haven't met many famous people.  I have met a couple of NASCAR drivers Michael Waltrip and a new driver, but that is really it.

I take that back.  I met Ty Pennington and the designers from Extreme Makeover Home Edition while I was working on a build last fall


----------



## pjlla

Okay... here is attempt #2 at this!



pinkle said:


> Good Morning!
> I am having a 'hungry' day.  Ran 3km, then came home and had my 1/2 C oatmeal, stll hungry so had 1C watermelon, still hungry so had 1/3C trail mix....now trying to stay out of the kitchen!  Sometimes that''s hard because I work from home. My first client should be here in 15minutes. Thank goodness
> What do you guys do on those day when you just aren't satisfied?
> Last night after soccer, same thing.   I was starving so I had a salad, didn't work...so more trail mix, didnt work so finally a slice of toast with PB.....ugh!  I need to zip my mouth!!!!!



I am going to go all "psycho-babble" on you here... bear with me.  To be brief I am going to ask you to try to figure out if it was PHYSICAL hunger (growlng, empty stomach, maybe light-headed) or EMOTIONAL hunger (no true "hunger" symptoms, but ongoing "cravings" that can't seem to be satisfied).  If it was true hunger, then you probably should eat... lean protein and complex carbs would work well.  If it is emotional hunger, you need to try to think about what is bothering you or why you are seeking comfort in food (even if you don't consciously realize you are doing that).  Figure out what you crave MOST (sugar, salt, carbs), have a small portion, and MOVE ON! Find something to do to distract you and get you away from the kitchen.




lisah0711 said:


> Have fun at the Titanic exhibit, pjlla!
> 
> My perfect day would be getting up early, after a good night's sleep, and hitting early EMH at Epcot.  We would ride as many rides as we could and have lunch in Italy.  Then we would go back to our room at BCV, do a little swimming at Stormalong Bay, and take a little Illuminations cruise with champagne to finish it off.  Actually any Disney day would work!
> 
> Have a great day all!



We did have a fun day.. thanks!  Your perfect day sounds nice!



Connie96 said:


> I'm also looking forward to lunch today. I am just loving the salads at different restaurants this summer. Had the Apple Pecan Chicken Salad from Wendy's yesterday (no dressing). Meeting my mom for lunch today at a locally owned restaurant and I'm gonna have a spinach strawberry salad with grilled shrimp (also with little or no dressing). I also like the Fuji Apple Chicken Salad at Panera Bread and Sweet Chipotle Chicken Salad at McAlister's. Each of these (with little or no dressing) is in the 400-500 calorie range, so that fits pretty well into my plan for each day. And, they're just SO yummy!



Glad you figured out the calories before you had the salad.  I had that Wendy's apple pecan salad one day and didn't figure out the points until I got home (I used half the dressing and only a small fraction of the pecans) and was FLOORED to realize it was 8 points!  Not too bad, since it is very tasty, but I was expecting it to come in closer to 4-5 points.



brinalyn530 said:


> Pamela  Organic chicken and turkey breast sliced from Whole Foods  no preservatives. I cant complain about the cost  I work full time and am the only adult in the house so saving time by buying pre-sliced lunch meat is completely worth it to me. And its still cheaper and healthier than going out to eat.
> 
> Just a quick check in today, hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> Bree



Makes me wish again that I had a Whole Foods or Trader Joe's near me!  We aren't big on sandwiches anyhow, but it sure would make for an easy dinner!  I do buy the Hormel all-natural lunch meats when they are on sale (prepackaged, not at the deli).  No preservatives, no nitrates, no nitrites... but really expensive!  They average about $9/lb unless they are on sale.  But four (small) slices of honey ham for 1 point is well worth it! DS doesn't eat lunch meat, I rarely make DH a sandwich, so it is mostly DD and myself eating it so I don't have to buy much.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I feel the same way its been so relaxed and non regimented around my house this summer.  I really need to get the boys back into a good bedtime since Ryan starts kindergarten in less than 2 weeks
> 
> Ok so this is how my day starts today at 6am:
> 
> dh "Lindsay, Lindsay"
> me 1/2 asleep "where are you"
> dh "down in the basement"
> 
> So I go down stairs and here he slipped down the stairs and over turned his ankle.  His whole ankle is immediately swelling.  I told him to just ice it and elevate and give it a few days since he probably just sprained it.  No he cant take my advice.  I had to take him to the doctor and then for an xray to find out he just sprained it.  I missed the morning at work.
> 
> Then he just called me to tell me he vomited and thinks he has a stomach bug.
> 
> Im sure all of you know how men get when there sick and my dh is the worst.  I dont know what I did to deserve this.
> 
> So thats my day so far.  Lets hope the rest of it goes ok.
> I will check in with you later.



Yup... they can be SUCH big BABIES!  Not sure why that is!  Have patience and this too shall pass!

I love summer vacation, but I sort of can't wait for school to start again next week so we can get back into a regular routine!  Kindergarten is SUCH a great year!!  Enjoy it.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am so excited to share with you that I made it home from work today without stopping for food and bingeing! I am so proud of myself. Hoping to make it 2 in a row tomorrow!
> 
> I have no idea what we are having for dinner tonight. I should probably start talking to my mom about that.
> 
> Thanks! Hope you enjoyed your trip to the Titanic Exhibit. It's about 1.5 hours for me to get there. I need a "vacation." That might be just the thing.
> 
> QOTD: I'm with Lisah. Definitely Disney. A quick CS breakfast (I really want to try Tonga Toast) followed by EMH at MK. I love Fantasyland during morning EMH. Do as much as possible and I want at MK then someplace for lunch. Maybe back to Captain Cook's for a flatbread and a Dole Whip (another thing I've never tried). I'd spend the rest of the day in Epcot. I also love evening EMH at Epcot. Not sure where I'd pick for dinner. Maybe somewhere on the Boardwalk.
> 
> Great question!
> CC



Nice job skipping the binge!  You can do it again!

The exhibit was good... but the 6 hour round trip drive was long.  Good chatting time with DD though.

Your perfect day sounds... PERFECT!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Today has actually been pretty awesome -- I was in a "be by myself" mood, and I was able to do that!  So, here's how my day went --up at 6:30 to make sure ds got off on his trip to Six Flags with close family friends (they're staying overnight since it's pretty far away), then send dh to work, had just a yogurt for breakfast and got a lot of home things done. I stayed home from work today to meet the TM repairman. I was originally going to go to the beach and run, but our friends decided to pick ds up at 7:30 rather than 6:30, and I couldn't be sure I'd be back before the TM guy came. Anyway, he came and was gone in less than half an hour, and I now know how to fix this issue myself.  After TM guy left I was feeling pretty good -- so I did 10M on my freshly-repaired TM! It felt great, and afterwards I had a lovely recovery shower, and then ate lunch (my usual hummus and veggies, plus an orange, raw cashews and grapes) while I watched Tivo'd "Daily Show" and "Colbert Report". I've also been doing laundry throughout the day, and going over items for my packing list for our vacation. Anyway, I came to a good break point so I reclined with a new book, Stephenie Meyer's The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner. I'm about half-way through it, and enjoying every word. My VS order just arrived, so now I have new undies for our trip. The rest of my day will include dinner of a portion of cheese lasagna and salad followed by Jello Sugar-Free Dark Chocolate Pudding, finishing the laundry and the book, and watching a couple episodes of "General Hospital". My dh has a Board meeting tonight, so I'm on my own for dinner. I know it isn't a normal vacation or trip day, or a day when I did nothing, but for me, it's been pretty perfect!
> *Pamela* -- Let us know how the Titanic exhibit is! Believe it or not I am a trained historian, and I drive my family crazy wanting to see things like that...
> 
> Ok, I'm going back to my "perfect day" (love that song!), everyone have a fabulous evening!
> 
> Maria



A day to yourself?? That DOES sound PERFECT!!

I think you would enjoy the Titanic exhibit.  I don't feel like I learned anything new, but the artifacts were cool.  

Have you been to Old Sturbridge Village? I grew up in Sturbridge and I love the place.  If you like early American history, I would say it would be well worth the trip for you (probably about 90 minute drive... maybe less).  

Have you seen Mystic Seaport?  Also another cool historic area.  Maybe if you decide to see the Titanic exhibit you could spend a full day or weekend and see Mystic Seaport also... they are fairly close together.

I keep threatening the kids that I am going to make them spend a day at the Museum of NH History with me!!



cclovesdis said:


> Remember when I said I was going to post when I felt like bingeing? Well, now I think I'm going to post when I haven't binged. Yes, I am very proud of myself for being able to report to my BL friends that I did not binge at dinner. I ate a reasonable amount and "splurged" on a 2nd helping of salad.
> 
> Drank my water, got in my fruits/veggies, and flossed too!
> 
> Might check in later.
> 
> Have a great night!



WTG!!



tigger813 said:


> Hey CC! Thanks for asking! I did the 10 minute JumpStart with Tara leading. I was dying after 2 minutes! That was the only part available on demand. Then I did a Leslie Sansone 2 mile workout that was also on demand. Either I'm getting a cold or I've taken too much time off as I was DYING 5 minutes into it! I did finish it and felt good. I had a burger for supper and then had a piece of b'day cake. Haven't had all my water but I'm getting started slowly!
> 
> Went to work this morning and my client brought me a b'day card and gift. Then he came out and gave me a nice tip! My client tonight never showed so I came home early and finished reading a story to DD2. I am happy to say I have 3 more clients so far this week so it's going to be a good week!
> 
> Need to make the girls some popcorn and finish reading my book!
> 
> Good night all! Staying home to clean my room tomorrow. DH has to work most of the night so I won't sleep too well and he will sleep in tomorrow morning. I may go out for a walk when I get up. Can't do my workouts until DD1 and her BFF get up.



Good job finishing the workout when you wanted to quit!  Doesn't that give you a GREAT feeling??

Nice of your client to remember your birthday!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I made homemade pancakes for dinner (actually bisquick) but my kids think its homemade. they ate that and apples.  I ate an apple and then mowed the grass.  This is the only time this year I have had to do it so its looking a little choppy.  I then ate a small serving of tuna mixed with a little light mayo.  I weighed in today and am down 24.8lbs total since I started running/ww on 4-26-10.  The losses have been slow but steady the past few weeks and Im sure at some point I will get over the hump.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.   Im now going to relax and watch Made of Honor.



I'm pleased you took the time to do a lookback at your overall success!  POSITIVE thinking is the way to go!  



flipflopmom said:


> I think it would start with a full bank account, no debt, and on the balcony at BLT with a GREAT cup of coffee watching the sunrise over the castle.  Followed with a breakfast at Kona, more great coffee.  Then EMH at MK, a Dole whip, CRT for lunch, more rides, Dinner at ohana, food optional, Lapu Lapu mandatory, and Wishes from the park holding my girls



THat sounds like my perfect day exactly!!! (Although I'm not sure what the Lapu Lapu is... drink??)

I saw the BLT on my trip with DS in May and all I can say is WOW!!  Talk about the perfect location!




flipflopmom said:


> Thanks!  I am feeling much more positive this am.  Already sold some trainers on diaperswappers.  Getting a plan for the yard sale, new project!  I dug my hole, now I'm going to work my fat off to get my way out of it!
> 
> *Take control.*
> 
> 
> Taryn



Glad you are feeling more positive this morning.  Having a PLAN can go a long way to succeeding at your goals, whether they be weight loss or debt reduction! 

And your TAKE CONTROL statement can apply to many aspects of life too!  




donac said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Congrats to all the losers this week.  I can't believe that the challenge is over.  I feel like I haven't done anything for this challenge.  It has been a very strange summer.  Too hot to work out (especially when the house has no airconditioning.)  It is difficult to sleep so I have been sleeping later or dh has been wakingup early and then if I want to work out I won't since dh could come in and I hate that.
> 
> I am looking forward to the next challenge.  The weather is getting cooler and I will be starting back to work and some sense of order.
> 
> We went to inlaws yesterday.  we were going to mow but it really didn't need it. So dh started trimming bushes in the hot sun.  I sat with mil right in the direct sun.  I was so lucky that I didn't burn because I hadn't put on any sun screen since fil's yard is pretty shady where we have to mow.   So I sat and talked to her for about a half an hour.  Then when she went in I went to check on dh.  He had cut down quite a bit of stuff.  He was hot and sweaty so he asked me to get him a cold soda.  I could not find one in the house at all so I had to drive his truck to get some.  I had only driven it once before.  When I got back I started helping him cut up the stuff he had trimmed.  Again out in the hot sun.  By the time we were finished I felt like I was  well done.  It wiped me out the rest of the day.  We went out for hamburgers and fries and they did not agree with me so I was up half the night.  I still don't feel great.
> 
> Have a lot to do today will try to get on later. Thanks for listening



Like Lisa said, NOT OVER YET!  Few more weeks to go!

I know what you mean about working out in the heat/sun.  I remember shoveling rocks for a hot summer morning at church at few years ago... it wiped me out for the remainder of the weekend!  Hope you are feeling better.




Rose&Mike said:


> Pamela--http://www.vegetariantimes.com/recipes/11325?section=
> Here is the beet pancake recipe. No sugar in it, but beets and carrots are so sweet, that the dill sauce really tasted great with it! Last night we had a pasta dish with basil and silken tofu instead of cream. Yum! I found it at fatfreevegan.com.
> 
> Well, I did 46 min on the elliptical yesterday after work. Came home, made dinner and then we went to the baseball game. I felt kind of cruddy at the game and my heart was skipping a lot, so I drank a gatorade and had some ice cream and started to fell better. I don't think I ate enough yesterday (before the ice cream, of course!) Today is our work staff appreciation breakfast, so I'm going to go to that, and then enjoy my day off! I have a couple of skirts I am going to attempt to take in, and I think I'm going to take a nap! I feel like I am still recovering from Ds's visit.



Thanks for the recipe link.

Glad you were able to find something at the ballgame to make you feel better.  



tigger813 said:


> Congrats, Pam!
> 
> I didn't realize the challenge was over! Well, I guess I WILL make the fresh start for the next challenge!
> 
> Went to bed late last night so I slept in until 7:40!!!! New record for me! DH is still sleeping as he came to bed around 4 I think after working all night. DD2 is up. DD1 and her BFF seem to be still sleeping as I don't hear any noise downstairs.
> 
> I'll get my workouts in later. No rush and I'm giving a massage tonight so that's exercise too! Need to increase my water intake today. Not sure what we will be doing for meals today. I am having a craving for pizza! PMS is talking to me or screaming at me!!!!! This may be the wrong week to try getting back on track but I will make a small jump! Next week I will make a bigger one!
> 
> Getting caught up on my soap, Y&R and will then start breakfast for everyone. They want pancakes. I just hope I have all the ingredients!



No! Not over yet!  Like Lisa mentioned, we have a few weeks left... still time to make a difference!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> The challenge is not over yet!  Lisa is just moving us to a new board since we are getting close to our page limit.  We have 2 weigh in's left!  Lets all make it the best two we have had yet!!!!  We can do it
> 
> 
> Today has gotten better and instead of talking about negative stuff I decided to post a positive.  I got on the scale today and weighed in at 189.2  So I am out of the obese category for my BMI  This was my second goal to hit for weight loss.  My next goal is to hit 177 its what I weighed prior to getting pregnant with my second son.
> 
> Have a great day!
> ~Lindsay



Nice job staying POSITIVE!  Mini-goals are a great idea!!



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Congratulations to all our superstars and especially to our biggest loser, pjlla!
> 
> I know that coaching is good for helping you make the list but you made the top the week before your coaching stint!  I bet you'll be on the list two weeks in a row!
> 
> Keep this coaching mojo relationship in mind, folks, as we start to set up the coaching schedule for fall.
> Have a great day all!  Remember two more weigh ins for this challenge!



Thanks for the props!  I don't think I'll be making on the list this week!  I had an unfortunate (but delicious) run-in with a pear and gorganzola pizza at California Pizza Kitchen yesterday while at Foxwoods Casino.  I totally FORGOT my eating out PLAN and didn't split the entree immeditely and pack up half.  I ate the ENTIRE thing!  And that wasn't it for the day!  I even had a mini-cheesecake dessert later in the day!  YIKES!! But DD and I had a terrific day, enjoyed the Titanic Exhibit and had 6 hours of one-on-one time in the car to chat, so that was good. 

Well... I feel better now that I have taken the time to go back and re-reply to  everyone!

Now I'll answer my own QOTD...

I've met a few Olympic gold-medalists (swimmers), Nick Brunelli and Erik Vendt (they did a swim clinic at our Y last year or the year before).  And as most of you know, I "was in the presence of" Michael Phelps with DD earlier this year (but I didn't really met him).  

Last year we took our Mother/Daughter weekend in Baltimore and kind of "stalked" the Charm City Cakes building (Ace of Cakes show on the Food Network).  Over the course of a couple of days we managed to meet and get photos with Ben, Katherine, Geoff, Mary Alice, and a few others, but no face time with Duff (although DD swears she heard him in the building the first time we stopped by... and his Vespa was parked outside!). 

I was also "in the presence" of a few stars in 1986 when I worked with the American Red Cross at the 200th anniversary of the Statue of Liberty (Angela Lansbury comes to mind first).

And I met Jonathan Frakes (from Star Trek fame) at the New England Aquarium.  He was there with his family (saw his wife, Genie Francis, of General Hospital fame).  I did get brave and ask him for a photo, but he declined.  DH would have liked an autograph, since he is a ST fan.  

That's about it!

Gotta fly for now! TTYL................P


----------



## Worfiedoodles

QOTD: Who is the most famous person you have ever met?

Well, I'm glad *Pamela* brought up Jonathan Frakes -- because I also met him!  He's much more inclined to sign autographs if you've paid for one at a ST convention...  Back in the day before I was a mom, I met a few ST actors (I'll let you decide who's most famous) -- Jonathan Frakes, Brent Spiner, James Doohan, and Terry Farrell. I've also met a few abc soap actors -- Maurice Benard (Sonny, GH), Cameron Mathison (Ryan, AMC), Kamar De Los Reyes (Antonio, OLTL), and probably the most famous, a very drunk Josh Duhamel (at that time Leo, AMC). 

I've been in the room with President Bill Clinton, but no introduction...and can I just say that even 6 ft away, you could feel the magnetism rolling off of him -- kind of creepy, but also a bit amazing. Of course, this was long ago while he was in office, but before Monicagate. 

I got up at 4:30 and ran 4M this morning -- it felt so good to be back in my normal routine! Today we're taking a co-worker out for lunch. I'm going to try to eat something that won't totally negate my early morning work. 

Very psyched to make the top 10!  Congrats to everyone who is sticking it out, the end of August is frankly tough, my friends! 

Maria


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD--Let me start by saying, I am NOT a St. Louis Cardinals fan (go Reds!), but we stayed in a hotel in Hollywood beach where the baseball players stay and I sat in the same lobby drinking a mojito and drooling over Albert Pujols. He was sitting on a sofa near us waiting for someone. Didn't say anything, just drooled, and enjoyed my mojito. My goodness, that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## brinalyn530

Taryn  Im so sorry to hear about your lousy day. I am very familiar with the stress that debt can put on a person, trust me. The only small piece of advice I can give you is to do **whatever** you can to cut out unnecessary spending (use parental blocks on the sites you tend to shop on impulsively, cut up the credit cards, shop at the dollar store, wear your undies until they have holes in them , whatever you can do until youre on better financial footing). And just have faith that as long as youre moving forward there will be a light at the end of the tunnel. Most people look at it like they need more money, but long term we all just need to spend less. It was a big adjustment for me and DS to go from shopping every weekend on credit to only shopping for necessities, but it becomes habit just like exercise and proper eating. As far as the meds  good luck. It took almost a year for us to find something that worked for DS  it was horrible. (Glad you are feeling more positive this morning  !)

Congrats to all the losers this week  ! And the maintainers, and the rest of us! And of course, thanks to Jen, Shannon, and the coaches.

Lindsay  Great job !

QOTD Wednesday : Who is the most famous person you have ever met?
Im way too shy to go up to anyone famous, but I have been in the presence of (as Pamela said) : Randy Macho Man Savage (wrestler) in the airport, Lisa Leslie (WNBA player) and Michael Lockwood (her boyfriend at the time, now husband) in Vegas, a couple of boxers were in the elevator with us at MGM in Vegas (but I dont know who they were  dont follow boxing), a couple of country music artists at a local music festival when I was younger (I can see their faces, but I cant remember their names  I dont really listen to country music anymore), and I walked right by Harvey Fierstein on the street in NYC and had to do a double take to make sure it was him (it was  people had stopped him to ask for autographs by the time I looked back!). Thats all I can think of right now 

Its a rainy day here today, makes me sleepy! Im going to run this evening, I hope I can catch a break and itll only be drizziling instead of pouring like it was this morning. Well see how that goes

Have a great day everyone!

Bree


----------



## pjlla

Worfiedoodles said:


> QOTD: Who is the most famous person you have ever met?
> 
> Well, I'm glad *Pamela* brought up Jonathan Frakes -- because I also met him!  He's much more inclined to sign autographs if you've paid for one at a ST convention...  Back in the day before I was a mom, I met a few ST actors (I'll let you decide who's most famous) -- Jonathan Frakes, Brent Spiner, James Doohan, and Terry Farrell. I've also met a few abc soap actors -- Maurice Benard (Sonny, GH), Cameron Mathison (Ryan, AMC), Kamar De Los Reyes (Antonio, OLTL), and probably the most famous, a very drunk Josh Duhamel (at that time Leo, AMC).
> 
> I've been in the room with President Bill Clinton, but no introduction...and can I just say that even 6 ft away, you could feel the magnetism rolling off of him -- kind of creepy, but also a bit amazing. Of course, this was long ago while he was in office, but before Monicagate.
> 
> I got up at 4:30 and ran 4M this morning -- it felt so good to be back in my normal routine! Today we're taking a co-worker out for lunch. I'm going to try to eat something that won't totally negate my early morning work.
> 
> Very psyched to make the top 10!  Congrats to everyone who is sticking it out, the end of August is frankly tough, my friends!
> 
> Maria



Glad you are back into your routine!  As much as I claim to hate the school year with all the crazy schedules and driving and homework woes, I am really craving the ROUTINE right now!



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--Let me start by saying, I am NOT a St. Louis Cardinals fan (go Reds!), but we stayed in a hotel in Hollywood beach where the baseball players stay and I sat in the same lobby drinking a mojito and drooling over Albert Pujols. He was sitting on a sofa near us waiting for someone. Didn't say anything, just drooled, and enjoyed my mojito. My goodness, that's all I'm going to say.



Lots of "famous people encounters" mentioned here!  Really cool!  As far as sports stars go... I could walk by most athletes in ANY sport and not have a CLUE who they were..... same goes for most current musicians/singers.  Even when I open People magazine at the grocery store these days, I rarely know who most of the folks are!!

Well... less than productive day around here... just having trouble working up the energy to really CLEAN!  But I will be under the gun on Thursday to get it done, before my Robotics team arrives on Friday, so I KNOW it will get done then!  I did get a few basics done... scrubbed the sink, wiped the appliances, put away some "stray" stuff, vacumming, lunch made.  Off to the dentist in one hour.  I'll try to be back later tonight!...........P


----------



## Connie96

LuvBaloo said:


> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  3
> (congrats princessbride6205, 50sjayne & Corrinak!)
> 
> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 11 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.93% - Worfiedoodles
> #9- 1.27% - jenanderson
> #8- 1.31% -lisah0711
> #7- 1.65% -Dahly
> #6- 1.69% - sahbushka
> #5- 1.77% - tiki23
> #4- 2.09% - carmiedog
> #3- 2.25% - my3princes
> #2- 2.57% - disneymom2one
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.91% - pjlla



 Congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week. Way to go Pamela!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am out of the obese category for my BMI



That is so wonderful Lindsay!! You are making such wonderful progress and you'll be hitting that next goal in no time!!



pjlla said:


> QOTD:Who is the most famous person you have ever met?



I met Charlie Daniels and he was awesome. I think there were 9 of us that went into the tour bus for the meet. He introduced himself to each of us as we came on the bus and we all sat around and chit chatted with him and a couple members of the band for about 30 minutes or so. As we were leaving, he was able to call each of us by name and was just incredibly genuine. I've met some other singers (DH used to be a DJ, so that was pretty cool), like the Statler Brothers, where they refused to do autographs and seemed like it was a chore just to shake your hand. But Charlie Daniels made us all feel like he was genuinely happy to meet US. It was the coolest thing ever.

There was also an incident where Brooks & Dunn were on the same flight as me from Dallas to Las Vegas - the CMA awards were held at Mandalay Bay that weekend. I didn't know they were on the plane and I didn't even notice them until Kix Brooks grabbed his bag off the carousel, turned and ran smack into me. So, I was just standing there like everyone else waiting for my suitcase. He practically mowed me down and then got ticked off at me like *I* had run into him. No, apology or "excuse me" or anything. What a jerk!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> QOTD:
> 
> Who is the most famous person you have ever met?
> 
> TTYL...............P



I have met a bunch of philaelphia eagles players but only because of going to their carnival they had one year where you bought tickets to get their autographs.  They did conversate while they were signing which was fun.  I would like to count the time Tim Mcgraw waved back to me at his concert as a meet.  The backstreet boys did a concert at my high school before they became popular in the 90's and I got to say hi and give them hugs.  Nothing too exciting. 



brinalyn530 said:


> QOTD Wednesday : Who is the most famous person you have ever met?
> Im way too shy to go up to anyone famous, but I have been in the presence of (as Pamela said) : Randy Macho Man Savage (wrestler) in the airport, Lisa Leslie (WNBA player) and Michael Lockwood (her boyfriend at the time, now husband) in Vegas, a couple of boxers were in the elevator with us at MGM in Vegas (but I dont know who they were  dont follow boxing), a couple of country music artists at a local music festival when I was younger (I can see their faces, but I cant remember their names  I dont really listen to country music anymore), and I walked right by Harvey Fierstein on the street in NYC and had to do a double take to make sure it was him (it was  people had stopped him to ask for autographs by the time I looked back!). Thats all I can think of right now



Ok now macho man randy savage....that is too cool.  He was one of my favorites when I watched WWF as a kid.


----------



## lisah0711

pjlla said:


> Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> Who is the most famous person you have ever met?



Does Mickey Mouse count?  

The best I can do is that I kissed one of the band members from Europe (the 80's band that did The Final Countdown) when I was in my 20's  -- I'd spent part of a day and evening with them as they were doing a concert and I knew the promoter.  



my3princes said:


> I'm trying to get the kid's supplies and clothing for school as well as establishing a work wardrobe for myself.  I've got job applications out there so hopefully I'll secure a full time job soon.  It will be nice working a normal schedule instead of working evenings.  I might even get to see my hubby more than 5 minutes a day.  I am totally looking forward to making a decent paycheck and paying down our debts.



 on your job search, Deb!

*pjlla,* sounds like a nice day with your DD.
I had forgotten that Jonathan Frakes is married to Genie Francis.

*Maria,* I think you're winning the prize here for the most famous people and the biggest variety!   



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--Let me start by saying, I am NOT a St. Louis Cardinals fan (go Reds!), but we stayed in a hotel in Hollywood beach where the baseball players stay and I sat in the same lobby drinking a mojito and drooling over Albert Pujols. He was sitting on a sofa near us waiting for someone. Didn't say anything, just drooled, and enjoyed my mojito. My goodness, that's all I'm going to say.







brinalyn530 said:


> And just have faith that as long as youre moving forward there will be a light at the end of the tunnel. Most people look at it like they need more money, but long term we all just need to spend less.



 Isn't that the truth?



Connie96 said:


> There was also an incident where Brooks & Dunn were on the same flight as me from Dallas to Las Vegas - the CMA awards were held at Mandalay Bay that weekend. I didn't know they were on the plane and I didn't even notice them until Kix Brooks grabbed his bag off the carousel, turned and ran smack into me. So, I was just standing there like everyone else waiting for my suitcase. He practically mowed me down and then got ticked off at me like *I* had run into him. No, apology or "excuse me" or anything. What a jerk!



Sounds like Charlie Daniels was much
nicer!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have met a bunch of philaelphia eagles players but only because of going to their carnival they had one year where you bought tickets to get their autographs.  They did conversate while they were signing which was fun.  I would like to count the time Tim Mcgraw waved back to me at his concert as a meet.  The backstreet boys did a concert at my high school before they became popular in the 90's and I got to say hi and give them hugs.  Nothing too exciting.
> 
> Ok now macho man randy savage....that is too cool.  He was one of my favorites when I watched WWF as a kid.



Didn't you have dinner with some Eagles guys a week or two ago? 

Keep the famous people stories coming, folks, it makes for some interesting reading.


----------



## lisah0711

I don't venture to the Community Board very often -- too scary! But I found this post about how many forum members it takes to change a lightbulb: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37859879&postcount=1
It is so funny and true!    Makes you appreciate our nice supportive corner of the Dis too!


----------



## donac

Sorry about the frenzy about the end of the challenge.  I am glad that it still runs until the 27th.

Famous People.  

I have seen a lot of famous people but never talked to one. 

My sons' marching band has played on the plaza at Lincoln Center.  I got to go both times.  One time as the band was playing and I was video taping I saw a soap opera star who was on Guilding Light and was on ALl My Children. Vincent Izz (I can't remember his last name)  He was walking on the plaza and paused to listen to the band.  

On the last trip we were in the Met Opera House and Issaic Mizrahi walked by.  He has designed the costumes for the opera that they were rehersing.  

The funniest story was 24 years ago.  Dh and I had been married for 7 years before we had kids.  I used to love to watch Guiding Light.  We only had one tv at the time so when dh came home he would watch it with me.  He followed the story line and knew most of the characters.  

After ds1 was born we went into the city to the Bronx Zoo.  We were walking in the zoo and someone was coming towards us.  We passed him.  Soon after we passed him dh turns to me and says "Don't we know him?"  It was a soap star from the Guiding Light.  He has become one of the family. 

I am feeling better.  Made gazpacho for lunch and going to make quesadeas for dinner.   Yoga tonight. 

Be back later


----------



## Dahly

Congrats to everyone on the BL list this week.  Two more weigh-ins to hit my goal weigh for this challenge...i need to drop 2.5 lbs, and if TOM would leave me alone, I think I can do it! Then on to the next goal! 


Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday. DS and I are doing w1d3 of the c25k tonight after dark when it cools off. 


QOTD - the first one that pops to mind is Harry Anderson of Night Court Fame...back in '88....in line for the teacups at the Magic Kingdom! He was very gracious and let my friend and I each get a picture with him. Of course that was in the day before digital cameras, and I didn't realize until after the film was developed that my friend cut off most of his head in the picture with me. So i don't even have proof it was him! 

Just have finished work, so off to do some Wii Active exercises. 

Have a great night. 

Dahly


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

lisah0711 said:


> Didn't you have dinner with some Eagles guys a week or two ago?



Oh yes thats right I did.  It seems that all I meet are football players.  I did think of something else....not a person I met but a good story anyway.  A doctor that works in our practice (Michael Consuelos) is the brother of Mark Consuelos actor on a soap opera and his wife is Kelly ripa.  So in all I can say I work with him and he was photo'd with them at an island once.  The doctor is even better looking than the actor if you were wondering.

I am heading out for a run.  The weather seems nice right now. Cloudy and low 80's a little drizzle here and there.  I will check back in later.


----------



## Octoberbride03

YAY 

I'm home honey 

God knows how far behind I fell.  I'm not even gonna try to catch up.  But the virus is cleaned out, and I am online once again.  Of course I missed another weigh in but we'll have to deal.   And the hardest part was getting back online.  Was about ready to kill DH. But here we are.   please excuse this if its a bit big.  It does look that way. Also looks bold.  Just re-loaded firefox, and its apparently updated some since I had to split.  I'll figure it out soon. I promise


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> I don't venture to the Community Board very often -- too scary! But I found this post about how many forum members it takes to change a lightbulb: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37859879&postcount=1
> It is so funny and true!    Makes you appreciate our nice supportive corner of the Dis too!



It was very funny!  I agree about the CB... I used to frequent it but it gets too crazy!



donac said:


> Sorry about the frenzy about the end of the challenge.  I am glad that it still runs until the 27th.
> 
> Famous People.
> 
> I have seen a lot of famous people but never talked to one.
> 
> My sons' marching band has played on the plaza at Lincoln Center.  I got to go both times.  One time as the band was playing and I was video taping I saw a soap opera star who was on Guilding Light and was on ALl My Children. Vincent Izz (I can't remember his last name)  He was walking on the plaza and paused to listen to the band.
> 
> On the last trip we were in the Met Opera House and Issaic Mizrahi walked by.  He has designed the costumes for the opera that they were rehersing.
> 
> The funniest story was 24 years ago.  Dh and I had been married for 7 years before we had kids.  I used to love to watch Guiding Light.  We only had one tv at the time so when dh came home he would watch it with me.  He followed the story line and knew most of the characters.
> 
> After ds1 was born we went into the city to the Bronx Zoo.  We were walking in the zoo and someone was coming towards us.  We passed him.  Soon after we passed him dh turns to me and says "Don't we know him?"  It was a soap star from the Guiding Light.  He has become one of the family.
> 
> I am feeling better.  Made gazpacho for lunch and going to make quesadeas for dinner.   Yoga tonight.
> 
> Be back later



Funny about DH watching the soap with you!

Did you make your own gazpacho?  Served cold or hot?



Dahly said:


> Congrats to everyone on the BL list this week.  Two more weigh-ins to hit my goal weigh for this challenge...i need to drop 2.5 lbs, and if TOM would leave me alone, I think I can do it! Then on to the next goal!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday. DS and I are doing w1d3 of the c25k tonight after dark when it cools off.
> 
> 
> QOTD - the first one that pops to mind is Harry Anderson of Night Court Fame...back in '88....in line for the teacups at the Magic Kingdom! He was very gracious and let my friend and I each get a picture with him. Of course that was in the day before digital cameras, and I didn't realize until after the film was developed that my friend cut off most of his head in the picture with me. So i don't even have proof it was him!
> 
> Just have finished work, so off to do some Wii Active exercises.
> 
> Have a great night.
> 
> Dahly



Careful out there in the dark!  Wear WHITE and be sure to carry a flashlight.  I have a nice strong, lightweight penlight I use when I have to venture out to run/walk in the dark.  Be sure to have your cellphone on you.  

Love digital photography!  No more chopped heads!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Oh yes thats right I did.  It seems that all I meet are football players.  I did think of something else....not a person I met but a good story anyway.  A doctor that works in our practice (Michael Consuelos) is the brother of Mark Consuelos actor on a soap opera and his wife is Kelly ripa.  So in all I can say I work with him and he was photo'd with them at an island once.  The doctor is even better looking than the actor if you were wondering.
> 
> I am heading out for a run.  The weather seems nice right now. Cloudy and low 80's a little drizzle here and there.  I will check back in later.



Umm.... Mark Consuelos is adorable... I can't imagine that his brother is even cuter!!

Good luck with the run!



Octoberbride03 said:


> YAY
> 
> I'm home honey
> 
> God knows how far behind I fell.  I'm not even gonna try to catch up.  But the virus is cleaned out, and I am online once again.  Of course I missed another weigh in but we'll have to deal.   And the hardest part was getting back online.  Was about ready to kill DH. But here we are.   please excuse this if its a bit big.  It does look that way. Also looks bold.  Just re-loaded firefox, and its apparently updated some since I had to split.  I'll figure it out soon. I promise




Glad to have you back with us!  You're post looks just fine to me!

Don't worry about falling behind or catching up... just start fresh here!!  We are moving to a new thread this Friday, because this one is almost at the limit of pages.  So be looking for the new thread on Friday, Aug. 20.


Well, good evening all!  I just enjoyed a delicious healthy easy low-cal dinner and it certainly makes my evening feel great!  I started with a small can of V-8... then I had an open-faced tomato sandwich (two big slices of fresh beefsteak tomato on toasted honey wheat Sandwich thin, spread with 1 wedge of original light Laughing Cow cheese), and some Tabatnchick (spelling?) frozen minestrone soup.  Not exactly a soup night, but as I mentioned a few days ago, I am trying to empty the freezer.  DH is away this evening, so it was kind of a "bit of this and bit of that" night.  DS finished the last of the meatloaf in a sandwich and DD had cereal... really easy night!

I did my longest run to date at the Y tonight on the TM.  I was heading for 6 mi, but I actually ran out of time, so I did just 5.5 mi.  Not exactly a record time (61:30), but at least I finished it non-stop.  I got a stitch in my side about mile 4, but I knew I could run through it.  

I've really been slacking on my weight training lately... I'll have to get that on the schedule more regularly when school starts up again.

Absolutely NOTHING on TV to watch tonight, so I'm going to scout through our movie collection to see if there is anything that sounds good.  

Anyone else watching "The Colony" on the Discovery Channel?  

Well... I'm gonna go now!  Maybe I'll hop on again before bedtime........P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Back from my run. Did a 5K.  fell a few minutes short of my last 5K time.  I thought the weather seemed nicer but once I got running I noticed how humid it still is.  It also seemed like something was in the air.  Almost like a dusty consistency.  I kept coughing and getting a tickle in my throat through parts of my run. wierd.  Anyway it felt good to get out and clear my mind....burning some calories too.

I am off to get the kiddos to bed and do a load of wash.  I also have some work to do tonight that I brought home from the office.  It just seems like there is not enough time in the day.

Have a good evening.


----------



## jenanderson

Oh my....totally craziness here!  I have meant to get on and respond about a thousand times over but WDW discounts have gotten in my way!    Seriously...today I even gave up my run (which was good because I have already run 2 days in a row) to crunch numbers  So, here is what I have been up to:

Planning for the Princess 1/2 - Well, Jude (jbm02) and I are running this together and we had planned on vacationing together.  We had reservations at Shades of Green but with the free dining...we have spent days crunching numbers and pouring over menus!  I am now booked at the Pop with the deluxe dining plan (upgraded the free dining).  We can begin to make dining reservations tomorrow so that is terribly exciting!  

Planning for next August's trip - I had thought that we would not have to worry about this for a bit but they released free dining for those dates as well.  Really, not totally because we had planned on WDW then the cruise but now we will cruise and do WDW after to fit the right dates for free dining.  This has meant a bunch more planning.

So, as you can see....I have been totally wrapped up with calling Disney and pouring over estimates and e-mailing back and forth with Jude to work it all out.  

I did fit in time yesterday to exercise - pilates and running.  Today, I took the day off of all hard core exercising and just took a walk.  Tomorrow I am scheduled to run, do pilates and lift again.  To help me train for my mud run, I am running 5 days a week, doing pilates 5 days a week, running hills 1 day (at the end of a regular running day), lifting weights 4 days a week, and doing some other workout (a DVD, a walk, hiking, swimming, etc) at least 3 days a week.  I have been doing good keeping to my plan but it is making me very tired!  

I think it is also making me pretty hungry.  I have noticed that I have gained 1 pound but I am not going to worry about it at this point.  I am eating a bit more and it is the bad time of the month so I am sure it is not a big deal.  

I have been doing really well with the COW this week and am happy that I am getting better with some of the things I let slip earlier in the challenge.  I thought I would answer the COW part 2 tonight.

*PART TWO
Since we have had a drop in people participating in the COW...I am going to try to inspire you to give it a try again with at least the 2nd part! I recently came across this quote:

Hard things take time to do. Impossible things take a little longer.

For part 2 of the COW this week, share with us something that you thought would be impossible to do but is now a reality. It can be about your weight, body size, exercise, something new you do now that you never thought you could do...whatever! *

*Things that I had thought were impossible...but really they just took me some time:*
1.  Becoming a lifetime member of WW - I always quit before I reach goal.  Can you believe they asked me if I was interested in becoming a leader?!
2.  I call myself a runner - oh yeah...I am totally a runner!  There are even medals hanging in my bedroom to show what a rock star I am!
3.  I wear shorts every day it is warm enough - DH even commented that he could not remember seeing me in shorts since before DD was born (she is now 14).
4.  I don't mind being in the photo - I didn't think there would be a time where I would ever want to give up the camera and it was all because I didn't want to be in the photos for fear that all the pictures of me being overweight would ruin the memories for me.  I now LOVE having photos taken.
5.  There are sizes in my closet that HAVE to be impossible...yet when I put them on....they fit!    There are all medium and small sizes!  I actually just gave away the last of my size large clothing!
6.  I set my alarm to get up and exercise...and I get up!  Seriously there are days where it is hard but I never thought I would see the day that I would even set the alarm...let alone get up!  

Alright, my list could go on and on!  8 months of this journey with you all has taught me that there is nothing that is impossible.  It is just that...a journey.  It may take me time but I will do whatever I set my mind to!  Just so you all know, I WILL be doing a full marathon next year!  This is from the girl who cried running 1 block in January!  Bring it all on!


----------



## Dahly

pjlla said:


> Careful out there in the dark!  Wear WHITE and be sure to carry a flashlight.  I have a nice strong, lightweight penlight I use when I have to venture out to run/walk in the dark.  Be sure to have your cellphone on you.
> 
> Love digital photography!  No more chopped heads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else watching "The Colony" on the Discovery Channel?
> 
> Well... I'm gonna go now!  Maybe I'll hop on again before bedtime........P



We fortunately have a running/walking trail in our neighborhood..no cars to worry about! i do have my phone, but i hadn't thought of a flashlight, DS won't mind carrying that. 

Yes, I watch The Colony......oh my! on the way it ended this week. I don't know how those people are dealing with the stress....I don't think I could ever do anything like that. 



jenanderson said:


> *PART TWO
> 
> Things that I had thought were impossible...but really they just took me some time:
> 1.  Becoming a lifetime member of WW - I always quit before I reach goal.  Can you believe they asked me if I was interested in becoming a leader?!
> 2.  I call myself a runner - oh yeah...I am totally a runner!  There are even medals hanging in my bedroom to show what a rock star I am!
> 3.  I wear shorts every day it is warm enough - DH even commented that he could not remember seeing me in shorts since before DD was born (she is now 14).
> 4.  I don't mind being in the photo - I didn't think there would be a time where I would ever want to give up the camera and it was all because I didn't want to be in the photos for fear that all the pictures of me being overweight would ruin the memories for me.  I now LOVE having photos taken.
> 5.  There are sizes in my closet that HAVE to be impossible...yet when I put them on....they fit!    There are all medium and small sizes!  I actually just gave away the last of my size large clothing!
> 6.  I set my alarm to get up and exercise...and I get up!  Seriously there are days where it is hard but I never thought I would see the day that I would even set the alarm...let alone get up!
> 
> Alright, my list could go on and on!  8 months of this journey with you all has taught me that there is nothing that is impossible.  It is just that...a journey.  It may take me time but I will do whatever I set my mind to!  Just so you all know, I WILL be doing a full marathon next year!  This is from the girl who cried running 1 block in January!  Bring it all on!*


*

Just wanted to say I love your list. Right now I have only one thing....which is I have just started to run, but even two months ago I would have said that it was impossible. 


Have a great night everyone!*


----------



## tigger813

Home from work! At least tonight the client showed up! The no show from yesterday is coming tomorrow night instead or at least I hope!

No exercise except for giving a massage tonight. I spent all day cleaning my room. I had pancakes for breakfast, TJs Pork Potstickers for lunch and 2 kinds of pizza for supper and I didn't snack all day. I still need to finish cleaning my room tomorrow. I hope to get the 3 mile WATP in tomorrow morning before heading out for what I need to do tomorrow.

DD2 has Kindergarten bus orientation tomorrow morning! She's so excited to finally ride the bus like her big sister! After that we will come home and do some stuff here before returning the 12 things we have from the library at the moment. I have to be back at work by 6 tomorrow night for a client. My noon client had to postpone. But I have another client on Friday morning!

Just scheduled pick up of clothing by Big Brother/Big Sister for next Tuesday. Put together 3 bags just today and will probably have another 2-3 more by Tuesday. It's that end of the summer, prepare for new school clothes, PMS time for me! My house should be immaculate the way I feel this week.

Hoping to head to bed soon. Need to change our sheets as I had the bed covered with stuff today cleaning so it will be kind of crummy and dusty.

QOTD: I don't think I've ever met anyone famous. I have a photo of Andre Agassi from about 20 something years ago at a tennis tournament. DH has met several famous people at SciFi conventions. DD1 met Debby Ryan from Suite Life on Deck several months ago. I've met local news and weather people! Stayed at the same hotel as Stevie Wonder in Quebec when I was in high school but never met anybody!

Pizza made me really thirsty so I'm out of here for the night! Watching the Sox game now with DH! Think I want a small dish of ice cream! It's lite so it's ok!


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> A doctor that works in our practice (Michael Consuelos) is the brother of Mark Consuelos actor on a soap opera and his wife is Kelly ripa.  So in all I can say I work with him and he was photo'd with them at an island once.  The doctor is even better looking than the actor if you were wondering..


Mark Consuelos is absolutely gorgeous, can't imagine working with someone even better looking.  Always nice to have somthing good to look at during the work day.



Octoberbride03 said:


> YAY
> 
> I'm home honey
> 
> God knows how far behind I fell.  I'm not even gonna try to catch up.  But the virus is cleaned out, and I am online once again.  Of course I missed another weigh in but we'll have to deal.   And the hardest part was getting back online.  Was about ready to kill DH. But here we are.   please excuse this if its a bit big.  It does look that way. Also looks bold.  Just re-loaded firefox, and its apparently updated some since I had to split.  I'll figure it out soon. I promise


Welcome back!!  Glad the computer is better.  I hate computer issues. 



pjlla said:


> I did my longest run to date at the Y tonight on the TM.  I was heading for 6 mi, but I actually ran out of time, so I did just 5.5 mi.  Not exactly a record time (61:30), but at least I finished it non-stop.  I got a stitch in my side about mile 4, but I knew I could run through it.


Nice work on the run, Pamela.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> It just seems like there is not enough time in the day.


Ain't that the truth.  The summer days seem to go by so quickly, but I"m not ready for fall yet.  Is your ds getting excited for kindergarten?  



jenanderson said:


> Planning for the Princess 1/2 - Well, Jude (jbm02) and I are running this together and we had planned on vacationing together.  We had reservations at Shades of Green but with the free dining...we have spent days crunching numbers and pouring over menus!  I am now booked at the Pop with the deluxe dining plan (upgraded the free dining).  We can begin to make dining reservations tomorrow so that is terribly exciting!
> 
> Planning for next August's trip - I had thought that we would not have to worry about this for a bit but they released free dining for those dates as well.  Really, not totally because we had planned on WDW then the cruise but now we will cruise and do WDW after to fit the right dates for free dining.  This has meant a bunch more planning.
> 
> So, as you can see....I have been totally wrapped up with calling Disney and pouring over estimates and e-mailing back and forth with Jude to work it all out.
> 
> I did fit in time yesterday to exercise - pilates and running.  Today, I took the day off of all hard core exercising and just took a walk.  Tomorrow I am scheduled to run, do pilates and lift again.  To help me train for my mud run, I am running 5 days a week, doing pilates 5 days a week, running hills 1 day (at the end of a regular running day), lifting weights 4 days a week, and doing some other workout (a DVD, a walk, hiking, swimming, etc) at least 3 days a week.  I have been doing good keeping to my plan but it is making me very tired!
> [/B]
> 
> *Things that I had thought were impossible...but really they just took me some time:*
> 1.  Becoming a lifetime member of WW - I always quit before I reach goal.  Can you believe they asked me if I was interested in becoming a leader?!
> 2.  I call myself a runner - oh yeah...I am totally a runner!  There are even medals hanging in my bedroom to show what a rock star I am!
> 3.  I wear shorts every day it is warm enough - DH even commented that he could not remember seeing me in shorts since before DD was born (she is now 14).
> 4.  I don't mind being in the photo - I didn't think there would be a time where I would ever want to give up the camera and it was all because I didn't want to be in the photos for fear that all the pictures of me being overweight would ruin the memories for me.  I now LOVE having photos taken.
> 5.  There are sizes in my closet that HAVE to be impossible...yet when I put them on....they fit!    There are all medium and small sizes!  I actually just gave away the last of my size large clothing!
> 6.  I set my alarm to get up and exercise...and I get up!  Seriously there are days where it is hard but I never thought I would see the day that I would even set the alarm...let alone get up!
> 
> Alright, my list could go on and on!  8 months of this journey with you all has taught me that there is nothing that is impossible.  It is just that...a journey.  It may take me time but I will do whatever I set my mind to!  Just so you all know, I WILL be doing a full marathon next year!  This is from the girl who cried running 1 block in January!  Bring it all on!


Did you get free dining for february?  I'll have to check into any deals.  I was thinking maybe there would be some bounceback when we're there in 2 weeks.  Sounds like you got some great deals. 
I love your list.  You have proven that anything is possible, and are such an inspiration.  You should be so proud, Jen.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Today has gotten better and instead of talking about negative stuff I decided to post a positive.  I got on the scale today and weighed in at 189.2  So I am out of the obese category for my BMI  This was my second goal to hit for weight loss.  My next goal is to hit 177 its what I weighed prior to getting pregnant with my second son.


Whoo hoo!!  Congrats on not being obese any longer!!!!



pjlla said:


> QOTD:
> 
> Who is the most famous person you have ever met?


I met George Clooney!!!!  When he was filming The Perfect Storm in Gloucester, MA, I took to biking down many days to try and catch a glimpse of him.  Some might call it stalking, but what do they know.  One day I drove with a friend and we hung around much of the day, had lunch, and in talking to people heard he comes out the the trailers most afternoons and plays basketball.  I had to pick up my nephew as school, so I did and made him come back with us to maybe "meet a movie star" even though he never heard of him.  We saw him playing b-ball and then we were gawking at the jersey barriers around the trailers, and he came over and chatted with us and gave out autographs.  He seemed so real and down to earth.  I got some great pictures.  It was very cool.


Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--Let me start by saying, I am NOT a St. Louis Cardinals fan (go Reds!), but we stayed in a hotel in Hollywood beach where the baseball players stay and I sat in the same lobby drinking a mojito and drooling over Albert Pujols. He was sitting on a sofa near us waiting for someone. Didn't say anything, just drooled, and enjoyed my mojito. My goodness, that's all I'm going to say.






cclovesdis said:


> Remember when I said I was going to post when I felt like bingeing? Well, now I think I'm going to post when I haven't binged. Yes, I am very proud of myself for being able to report to my BL friends that I did not binge at dinner. I ate a reasonable amount and "splurged" on a 2nd helping of salad.
> 
> Drank my water, got in my fruits/veggies, and flossed too!
> 
> Might check in later.
> 
> Have a great night!


Whoo hoo!!  way to go CC!!!!



flipflopmom said:


> I am scatterbrained, too, and I am infamous for saying the wrong word b/c my mind is on something other than what I am saying!  Is your vacation in 4 days your suprise WDW trip?  CAn't wait to hear how you are going to reveal!


I definitely think the scatterbraindom is  motherhood related, too much to keep track of.  Our vaca starts friday, but the first week is split in 2 short trips to Maine, and then the following monday is WDW!!  I'm written up a scavenger hunt for him when he wakes up to tell him.  The first clue will be on the tv and it will send him in to wake me up.  Then to brush his teeth, feed the guinea pig, and a few other things to the final clue will be a present with a new donald duck hat and wdw t-shirt in his closet.  I can't wait.  We've been watching the travel channel and talking a lot of disney lately, but we talk about the february trip, so he will be so excited when it's sooner.  Though he's all brave and saying he's going to do space mountain and rock and roller coaster, but I don't know if he really will so soon.  


flipflopmom said:


> I think you could tell I am getting stressed about money.  I have racked up a lot of credit card debt over the last 3 years, and it's starting to get me down.  I am such an impulsive internet shopper.  I've been a lot better, but it still hurts my gut.  Some opportunities I had for extra workdays didn't pan out, and my start to pay off plan went down hill.
> 
> Then, DH calls me at work this am, which he never does.  He picked up Ak's ADHD meds this am.  We have a reverse deductible, they pay the first 1K, we pay the next, then 80/20.  Well, we hit the 1K this month.  We increased her dosage by 10 mg, and it went up $150!  It was $250!  We have NOT budgeted 1K for her meds for the rest of the year, and we'd be in the hole by April of next year.  I have to call the dr. to see if there is a cheaper med.  I hate to do it, b/c this is working so well, but we just can't afford that extra.  Especially with Sophie starting preschool this year.
> 
> I came straight home and put some of Sophie's old diapers up on diaper swappers, thinking about a labor day yard sale, trying to decide if I could EBAY stuff.....  Anything to earn a bit to pay these down.
> 
> Sorry to unload, but I ended up crying at work all day worrying over money.  My food for the day?  Fiber bar for breakfast.  Spinach, string cheese, and a peach for lunch.  Watermelon for dinner.  Just don't want to eat.  Guilt and stress feels like a brick in my belly, on top of TOM!
> 
> Tomorrow am will be my first 40 minute am drive to take Sophie to MIL and FIL.  Hoping to get an early start.  Not even going to try to run in the am.  Maybe Thurs.  After school, faculty meeting, then gymnastics.  Trying to figure out what I can pack for the 3 of us to eat for dinner in the car at 5 am that will keep until the evening. We're out of sandwich bread....  Not sure if I'll make it on here tomorrow or not.
> 
> I hate stress.  Sorry to bring things down and get really OT.
> NIght!
> Taryn


  Sorry about all the stress and money worries.  It is tough, and I've been there too.  Glad you're feeling better about is and making some plans to help you deal.  Hang in there.  



LuvBaloo said:


> *The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge Week 11 Superstars!!*
> #10- 0.93% - Worfiedoodles
> #9- 1.27% - jenanderson
> #8- 1.31% -lisah0711
> #7- 1.65% -Dahly
> #6- 1.69% - sahbushka
> #5- 1.77% - tiki23
> #4- 2.09% - carmiedog
> #3- 2.25% - my3princes
> #2- 2.57% - disneymom2one
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Summer Challenge
> Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 2.91% - pjlla


Whoo hoo!!!!  Congrats to all the top losers, and all of us still here and sticking to it through the hot summer.  We are all winners!!

And an extra  congrats to coach Pamela for being the biggest loser!!! Whoo hoo!!

Lisa- I thought I had quoted you, you little hussy, kissing the rock star!! 

Fun question today Pjlla. I've enjoyed reading about everyone's famous greetings.  

We had a bbq and then went to the concert at the library which was very fun.  I did eat and drink a little too much, and just ate some cookies when I got back.  Why?  Not hungry, not bored, not stressed, just impulsive and they looked good.  Not really 6 points a piece good, but I didn't look at the label first.  I will bring the rest to work in the am.  Actually I'm going to put them in the car right now so I won't touch them again.  Tomorrow is another short day for me, so I'll be able to run alone before I pick up michael from camp.  Then we'll get everything ready for camping this weekend.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Today was another binge-free day. I did eat more than I would have liked, but no bingeing! 

I wish I had time to respond to all of you, but I'm already up later than usual. It's really important to me and necessary for me to keep my sleep/wake cycle in check.

Thanks for all the support and compliments! 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone! 

CC


----------



## flipflopmom

Forgive me, just don't have replies in me right now.  Maybe I can get to it tomorrow.  Thanks for the hugs, I've loved reading your famous people stories!  Hello to everyone!

Lindsay - I CANNOT BELIEVE you work w/ Mark Consuelos brother. He is so hot!

Jen - you are working out like MAD!  Girl, I'd be scared to meet you on the street!  Your list is definitely something to be proud of!  And cool deal on the WDW planning.  So much fun.  I've got to book our trip for next year THIS WEEKEND.

Kathy - George Clooney.    Your reveal sounds like so much fun!  Are you leaving from Maine?  

My famous encounters?  AK met Tara Humphries, John Rothlisberger, and John Macready, all former Olympic gymnasts.  I took the pictures, does that count?  Frank Beamer, HEAD COACH OF VT HOKIES!!! and the asst. coach, Bud Foster.  Doesn't mean much to non-hokies, I know.    A former miss america, don't remember which one.  Fridge Perry when I was at a 4-H convention in Chicago at age 15, he was in the elevator with me.  Michael Vick, not overly proud of that one.  Babysat Dale Jarrett, Nascar driver's kids, when he used to drive for Wood Brother's Racing.  They are from my hometown, I babysat their kids, and babysat Dale's during the Martinsville race. Met him that morning before the race.    One of my high school friends used to pitch for the Atlanta Braves - Brad Clontz.  AK sat in Regis' chair at the Yachtsman, does that count, too?  THere is someone I am forgetting...

Rough day.  Just long.  Had a prety bad headache just before lunch, sat in my room during lunch with the lights off and it went away.  Was seeing weird spots.  School nurse took my BP, it was fine, she said sounded like I might have low blood sugar, which could have made sense since I didn't eat dinner, and only about half of kashi bar for breakfast.  Ate a hershey's kiss, and a big lunch.  Spinach, yogurt, peach, string cheese.  That and the dark helped.  Pretty hungry tonight, munched for dinner - carrot sticks, a few slices of turkey, a couple of peanut butter crackers, handful of chex mix.  nothing filling or exciting.

Night!
Taryn


----------



## Connie96

EVERYONE - PLEASE READ AND COMMENT

Would anyone be interested in participating in a new OPTIONAL measuring component beginning with the Fall challenge??

I know that I am not the only one out there who tends to shy away from strength training because, even though I know I would burn more calories and I know my body would feel better and look better, I just hate the idea of the numbers on the scale not going down as quickly as I want. So, since this challenge has inspired me so much to get my weight moving in the right direction again, I began thinking about how I might use this forum to get my head straight about actual fitness, rather than just weight.

If we began tracking body measurements, in addition to weight, is this something that you would like to participate in? Percent of weight loss would still be the only factor in determining "Biggest Loser" status for our weekly and overall winners. Body measurements would be optional and recognition for biggest INCH losers would be handled much like the COW. My thought is that we would each measure at pre-determined parts of the body and add them up to a total measurement. You would then PM the total measurement to me and I would track and report back to you those with the biggest inch losses.

The variables that we need to discuss include:

1) Which measurements? Common body measurements are discussed in this article: http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=1281. Would we want to include all of these or just a few key measurements?

2) How frequently would we want to do this? Is weekly too frequent to see differences worth noting? With a 15-week challenge coming up, measuring every 3 weeks would divide out evenly - would that be more motivating?

3) Wresting with a measuring tape takes more time that stepping on the scale, so I'm guessing we'd probably want to do this over the weekend and PM results during the weekend or on Monday.

4) Is there enough interest to pursue this?

I think this is something that we can do together that will help support us all thru the weight-loss slow-downs. The scale measures the weight of our fat, muscles, bones, skin, internal organs, hair, toenails and, dare I say, the contents of our stomachs, bladders and colons. (Ewww!) The measuring tape, when used in conjunction with the scale will help us gain better perspective of the true changes in our body composition.

I have PM'd our hostesses about this over the past few days and I am presenting it to you with their consent. Please comment and let us know what you think.


----------



## my3princes

Connie96 said:


> EVERYONE - PLEASE READ AND COMMENT
> 
> Would anyone be interested in participating in a new OPTIONAL measuring component beginning with the Fall challenge??
> 
> I know that I am not the only one out there who tends to shy away from strength training because, even though I know I would burn more calories and I know my body would feel better and look better, I just hate the idea of the numbers on the scale not going down as quickly as I want. So, since this challenge has inspired me so much to get my weight moving in the right direction again, I began thinking about how I might use this forum to get my head straight about actual fitness, rather than just weight.
> 
> If we began tracking body measurements, in addtion to weight, is this something that you would like to participate in? Percent of weight loss would still be the only factor in determining "Biggest Loser" status for our weekly and overall winners. Body measurements would be optional and recognition for biggest INCH losers would be handled much like the COW. My thought is that we would each measure at pre-determined parts of the body and add them up to a total measurement. You would then PM the total measurement to me and I would track and report back to you those with the biggest inch losses.
> 
> The variables that we need to discuss include:
> 
> 1) Which measurements? Common body measurements are discussed in this article: http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=1281. Would we want to include all of these or just a few key measurements?
> 
> 2) How frequently would we want to do this? Is weekly too frequent to see differences worth noting? With a 15-week challenge coming up, measuring every 3 weeks would divide out evenly - would that be more motivating?
> 
> 3) Wresting with a measuring tape takes more time that stepping on the scale, so I'm guessing we'd probably want to do this over the weekend and PM results during the weekend or on Monday.
> 
> 4) Is there enough interest to persue this?
> 
> I think this is something that we can do together that will help support us all thru the weight-loss slow-downs. The scale measures the weight of our fat, muscles, bones, skin, internal organs, hair, toenails and, dare I say, the contents of our stomachs, bladders and colons. (Ewww!) The measuring tape, when used in conjunction with the scale will help us gain better perspective of the true changes in our body composition.
> 
> I have PM'd our hostesses about this over the past few days and I am presenting it to you with their consent. Please comment and let us know what you think.



I think this is a fabulous idea.  Maybe it would motivate me to exercise.  I've noticed my body changing and not for the good over the last year.  I know that I need exercise, but I lack motivation.  Maybe this is the motivation that I need.


----------



## flipflopmom

Connie - I think that is a great idea, and love that you want to take this on.  Another chance for you to use a spreadsheet! 

I have an excel sheet of my measurements, and have really only been taking them when I feel less than motivated about my weight. I think every 3 weeks would be a good idea.  If you are bloated from TOM, etc, one week, the scale is up, and the measurements are too, that's discouraging.  3 weeks would be helpful.  

As for what to measure - I looked at the list on spark.  I don't normally measure chest, just bust. That's a pretty exhaustive list.  I only do my neck when I am looking at the sites for body fat compositions.    My usual is bust, upper arm, waist, pooch (2 inches below belly button), hips, upper thigh. (Can you tell my trouble zones?)  I'll do whatever you set up, I wonder if there are too many if it would discourage from participation, though.  Maybe we can get a consesus from those of us still participating that want to do it, I know some are measuring already.

Thanks again for a cool idea.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning.  I think I filled my wine glass once too many last night, so I'm drinking a big glass of water to help my head, and then I'll make some coffee and a healthy breakfast.  I made a big fruit salad last night, so I'll have that with some yogurt.  Just talked to my friend about food for camping, and I will bring many healthy choices, and am planning to run/walk with her daughter at the campground 2 mornings out of 3.  Hoping that will help to counteract the smores and alcohol.

Taryn- We'll be home from Maine the night before we go to disney.  I plan to do the laundry and pack the suitcase straight from the dryer in the basement.  I'll be popping on between maine trips and that night for sure.  I can't wait.   I've had those headache witht the flashing lights before, and several girls I worked with did too, and think it's like a migraine type headache, and sometimes hormonal too.   Hope you're feeling better today.

Connie- I like the idea of measurements too.  I've heard others talk about their measurements and how they've lost inches, and wish I had measured before I started running because I do feel I've lost inches this year, though I havn't lost weight.  It would be a good motivator for me.  Thank you for offering to keep track of it all.  Every 3 weeks sounds good too, and for me, I know I probably wouldn't do it on a weekly basis.  

I'm going to start packing now.  Have a great day.


----------



## flipflopmom

Quick question, just finished my 3 mile run, gotta get ready!

Anyone that's lost found ugly stretch marks that are no longer stretched? That's a great thing, but the ones on my upper arm are bothering me. I'm fairly pleased with my arms except for a little bit, and of course that still saggy area is where the stretch marks are.  Any hints on tightening, or helping to get rid of them?  Thought about getting some of the post pregnancy cream, but wanted to check to see if anyone had any good ideas.  A miracle cellulite cream for my inner thighs would be great, too

Thanks Kathy.  I think it was the beginnings of a migraine, thankfully I nipped it before it became full blown!  Good luck packing!

Have a great day everyone!
Taryn


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

I have a few minutes before I need to make breakfast. Today is an oatmeal morning.

Connie-I love this idea too! I think every 3 weeks would be perfect. I'm with Taryn-not too many, but too few measurements.

I'll try to keep up with the thread today. Not sure where yesterday went. I realized around 6 this morning that I didn't finish everything, so already know that I'll have a busy day. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Slept until almost 7 this morning! SO I'll do my 3 mile WATP when I get back from bus orientation and before we go to the library and I'll try to squeeze in another one before I go to work at 5:45.

Of course now that's it's the end of the summer I can sleep in the morning. Which isn't a good thing since I will be getting up at the crack of dawn starting in 3 weeks to get the girls off to school. I will be getting up early tomorrow as DH needs to get up at 5 to go to work early. I should really get back into my early schedule next week except for Monday which is DHs birthday!

Time to go set the alarm for the morning.


----------



## pjlla

jenanderson said:


> Oh my....totally craziness here!  I have meant to get on and respond about a thousand times over but WDW discounts have gotten in my way!    Seriously...today I even gave up my run (which was good because I have already run 2 days in a row) to crunch numbers  So, here is what I have been up to:
> 
> Planning for the Princess 1/2 - Well, Jude (jbm02) and I are running this together and we had planned on vacationing together.  We had reservations at Shades of Green but with the free dining...we have spent days crunching numbers and pouring over menus!  I am now booked at the Pop with the deluxe dining plan (upgraded the free dining).  We can begin to make dining reservations tomorrow so that is terribly exciting!
> 
> Planning for next August's trip - I had thought that we would not have to worry about this for a bit but they released free dining for those dates as well.  Really, not totally because we had planned on WDW then the cruise but now we will cruise and do WDW after to fit the right dates for free dining.  This has meant a bunch more planning.
> 
> So, as you can see....I have been totally wrapped up with calling Disney and pouring over estimates and e-mailing back and forth with Jude to work it all out.
> 
> I did fit in time yesterday to exercise - pilates and running.  Today, I took the day off of all hard core exercising and just took a walk.  Tomorrow I am scheduled to run, do pilates and lift again.  To help me train for my mud run, I am running 5 days a week, doing pilates 5 days a week, running hills 1 day (at the end of a regular running day), lifting weights 4 days a week, and doing some other workout (a DVD, a walk, hiking, swimming, etc) at least 3 days a week.  I have been doing good keeping to my plan but it is making me very tired!
> 
> I think it is also making me pretty hungry.  I have noticed that I have gained 1 pound but I am not going to worry about it at this point.  I am eating a bit more and it is the bad time of the month so I am sure it is not a big deal.
> 
> I have been doing really well with the COW this week and am happy that I am getting better with some of the things I let slip earlier in the challenge.  I thought I would answer the COW part 2 tonight.
> 
> *PART TWO
> Since we have had a drop in people participating in the COW...I am going to try to inspire you to give it a try again with at least the 2nd part! I recently came across this quote:
> 
> Hard things take time to do. Impossible things take a little longer.
> 
> For part 2 of the COW this week, share with us something that you thought would be impossible to do but is now a reality. It can be about your weight, body size, exercise, something new you do now that you never thought you could do...whatever! *
> 
> *Things that I had thought were impossible...but really they just took me some time:*
> 1.  Becoming a lifetime member of WW - I always quit before I reach goal.  Can you believe they asked me if I was interested in becoming a leader?!
> 2.  I call myself a runner - oh yeah...I am totally a runner!  There are even medals hanging in my bedroom to show what a rock star I am!
> 3.  I wear shorts every day it is warm enough - DH even commented that he could not remember seeing me in shorts since before DD was born (she is now 14).
> 4.  I don't mind being in the photo - I didn't think there would be a time where I would ever want to give up the camera and it was all because I didn't want to be in the photos for fear that all the pictures of me being overweight would ruin the memories for me.  I now LOVE having photos taken.
> 5.  There are sizes in my closet that HAVE to be impossible...yet when I put them on....they fit!    There are all medium and small sizes!  I actually just gave away the last of my size large clothing!
> 6.  I set my alarm to get up and exercise...and I get up!  Seriously there are days where it is hard but I never thought I would see the day that I would even set the alarm...let alone get up!
> 
> Alright, my list could go on and on!  8 months of this journey with you all has taught me that there is nothing that is impossible.  It is just that...a journey.  It may take me time but I will do whatever I set my mind to!  Just so you all know, I WILL be doing a full marathon next year!  This is from the girl who cried running 1 block in January!  Bring it all on!



First of all... I am FLOORED by your workout schedule.... makes me feel like a total slacker!!

Second... I am moved to tears by reading your list of new accomplishments and such.  I am SO proud of you!



Dahly said:


> We fortunately have a running/walking trail in our neighborhood..no cars to worry about! i do have my phone, but i hadn't thought of a flashlight, DS won't mind carrying that.
> 
> Yes, I watch The Colony......oh my! on the way it ended this week. I don't know how those people are dealing with the stress....I don't think I could ever do anything like that.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!



Glad you brought along a flashlight.  

The Colony is actually better than I thought it would be, but I could do without the violence.  I love reality-type TV and survival scenarios.  Anxious to see how they resolve the kidnapping situation.  



mikamah said:


> Nice work on the run, Pamela.
> 
> I met George Clooney!!!!  When he was filming The Perfect Storm in Gloucester, MA, I took to biking down many days to try and catch a glimpse of him.  Some might call it stalking, but what do they know.  One day I drove with a friend and we hung around much of the day, had lunch, and in talking to people heard he comes out the the trailers most afternoons and plays basketball.  I had to pick up my nephew as school, so I did and made him come back with us to maybe "meet a movie star" even though he never heard of him.  We saw him playing b-ball and then we were gawking at the jersey barriers around the trailers, and he came over and chatted with us and gave out autographs.  He seemed so real and down to earth.  I got some great pictures.  It was very cool.
> 
> 
> I definitely think the scatterbraindom is  motherhood related, too much to keep track of.  Our vaca starts friday, but the first week is split in 2 short trips to Maine, and then the following monday is WDW!!  I'm written up a scavenger hunt for him when he wakes up to tell him.  The first clue will be on the tv and it will send him in to wake me up.  Then to brush his teeth, feed the guinea pig, and a few other things to the final clue will be a present with a new donald duck hat and wdw t-shirt in his closet.  I can't wait.  We've been watching the travel channel and talking a lot of disney lately, but we talk about the february trip, so he will be so excited when it's sooner.  Though he's all brave and saying he's going to do space mountain and rock and roller coaster, but I don't know if he really will so soon.    Sorry about all the stress and money worries.  It is tough, and I've been there too.  Glad you're feeling better about is and making some plans to help you deal.  Hang in there.
> 
> And an extra  congrats to coach Pamela for being the biggest loser!!! Whoo hoo!!
> 
> We had a bbq and then went to the concert at the library which was very fun.  I did eat and drink a little too much, and just ate some cookies when I got back.  Why?  Not hungry, not bored, not stressed, just impulsive and they looked good.  Not really 6 points a piece good, but I didn't look at the label first.  I will bring the rest to work in the am.  Actually I'm going to put them in the car right now so I won't touch them again.  Tomorrow is another short day for me, so I'll be able to run alone before I pick up michael from camp.  Then we'll get everything ready for camping this weekend.
> 
> Have a nice evening.



George Clooney??  In my book you are the WINNER!!  

I am excited for you, hearing about BOTH of your upcoming vacations. Are you heading to OOB in Maine??  I know you helped me out with some info about that area last year and DS and I really loved it.  Enjoy the first part of your vacation, no matter WHERE you are heading!  

I've learned the HARD way to try to always figure out the points BEFORE I eat something!! Get those cookies out of the house.



flipflopmom said:


> Forgive me, just don't have replies in me right now.  Maybe I can get to it tomorrow.  Thanks for the hugs, I've loved reading your famous people stories!  Hello to everyone!
> 
> My famous encounters?  AK met Tara Humphries, John Rothlisberger, and John Macready, all former Olympic gymnasts.  I took the pictures, does that count?  Frank Beamer, HEAD COACH OF VT HOKIES!!! and the asst. coach, Bud Foster.  Doesn't mean much to non-hokies, I know.    A former miss america, don't remember which one.  Fridge Perry when I was at a 4-H convention in Chicago at age 15, he was in the elevator with me.  Michael Vick, not overly proud of that one.  Babysat Dale Jarrett, Nascar driver's kids, when he used to drive for Wood Brother's Racing.  They are from my hometown, I babysat their kids, and babysat Dale's during the Martinsville race. Met him that morning before the race.    One of my high school friends used to pitch for the Atlanta Braves - Brad Clontz.  AK sat in Regis' chair at the Yachtsman, does that count, too?  THere is someone I am forgetting...
> 
> Rough day.  Just long.  Had a prety bad headache just before lunch, sat in my room during lunch with the lights off and it went away.  Was seeing weird spots.  School nurse took my BP, it was fine, she said sounded like I might have low blood sugar, which could have made sense since I didn't eat dinner, and only about half of kashi bar for breakfast.  Ate a hershey's kiss, and a big lunch.  Spinach, yogurt, peach, string cheese.  That and the dark helped.  Pretty hungry tonight, munched for dinner - carrot sticks, a few slices of turkey, a couple of peanut butter crackers, handful of chex mix.  nothing filling or exciting.
> 
> Night!
> Taryn



We were big Dale Jarrett fans when he was driving for UPS, but he didn't have a great record and now he is gone.

IT definitely sounds like the start of a migraine. Glad you were able to catch it before it got too bad.



Connie96 said:


> EVERYONE - PLEASE READ AND COMMENT
> 
> Would anyone be interested in participating in a new OPTIONAL measuring component beginning with the Fall challenge??
> 
> I know that I am not the only one out there who tends to shy away from strength training because, even though I know I would burn more calories and I know my body would feel better and look better, I just hate the idea of the numbers on the scale not going down as quickly as I want. So, since this challenge has inspired me so much to get my weight moving in the right direction again, I began thinking about how I might use this forum to get my head straight about actual fitness, rather than just weight.
> 
> If we began tracking body measurements, in addtion to weight, is this something that you would like to participate in? Percent of weight loss would still be the only factor in determining "Biggest Loser" status for our weekly and overall winners. Body measurements would be optional and recognition for biggest INCH losers would be handled much like the COW. My thought is that we would each measure at pre-determined parts of the body and add them up to a total measurement. You would then PM the total measurement to me and I would track and report back to you those with the biggest inch losses.
> 
> The variables that we need to discuss include:
> 
> 1) Which measurements? Common body measurements are discussed in this article: http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=1281. Would we want to include all of these or just a few key measurements?
> 
> 2) How frequently would we want to do this? Is weekly too frequent to see differences worth noting? With a 15-week challenge coming up, measuring every 3 weeks would divide out evenly - would that be more motivating?
> 
> 3) Wresting with a measuring tape takes more time that stepping on the scale, so I'm guessing we'd probably want to do this over the weekend and PM results during the weekend or on Monday.
> 
> 4) Is there enough interest to persue this?
> 
> I think this is something that we can do together that will help support us all thru the weight-loss slow-downs. The scale measures the weight of our fat, muscles, bones, skin, internal organs, hair, toenails and, dare I say, the contents of our stomachs, bladders and colons. (Ewww!) The measuring tape, when used in conjunction with the scale will help us gain better perspective of the true changes in our body composition.
> 
> I have PM'd our hostesses about this over the past few days and I am presenting it to you with their consent. Please comment and let us know what you think.



I'm going to hang back from commenting right now.  I've honestly NEVER measured myself .... not at any point in time during the past 2 1/2 years of WW.  Not sure if this is the time to start. 



mikamah said:


> Good morning.  I think I filled my wine glass once too many last night, so I'm drinking a big glass of water to help my head, and then I'll make some coffee and a healthy breakfast.  I made a big fruit salad last night, so I'll have that with some yogurt.  Just talked to my friend about food for camping, and I will bring many healthy choices, and am planning to run/walk with her daughter at the campground 2 mornings out of 3.  Hoping that will help to counteract the smores and alcohol.
> 
> Taryn- We'll be home from Maine the night before we go to disney.  I plan to do the laundry and pack the suitcase straight from the dryer in the basement.  I'll be popping on between maine trips and that night for sure.  I can't wait.   I've had those headache witht the flashing lights before, and several girls I worked with did too, and think it's like a migraine type headache, and sometimes hormonal too.   Hope you're feeling better today.



A s'more is only 3 points if made with 2 graham cracker squares, 2 chocolate squares (or maybe it is 3), and 1 marshmallow. Well worth it in my opinion.... but make sure it is PERFECT... don't burn the marshmallow!

You are certainly making the most of your vacation time!




flipflopmom said:


> Quick question, just finished my 3 mile run, gotta get ready!
> 
> Anyone that's lost found ugly stretch marks that are no longer stretched? That's a great thing, but the ones on my upper arm are bothering me. I'm fairly pleased with my arms except for a little bit, and of course that still saggy area is where the stretch marks are.  Any hints on tightening, or helping to get rid of them?  Thought about getting some of the post pregnancy cream, but wanted to check to see if anyone had any good ideas.  A miracle cellulite cream for my inner thighs would be great, too
> 
> Taryn



Other than adding muscle under the skin, not sure how to deal with the saggy upper arms that seem to plague most middle-aged and older women.  And of course, a significant weight loss makes it worse.  If you find the miracle cream, let me know!!

Good morning everyone!  Unbelievable it is Thursday already!  Where has this week gone?? My kids head back to school in 6 days and I don't feel ready for summer to be gone!  At least the weather has been better than last summer's rainy disaster.

I'm holding out for a small loss this week, despite the pizza episode from Tuesday.  I got on the scale Wed. morning and was down a bit from the previous Friday, so there is still hope!! I did really well yesterday... just gotta keep up the momentum today and hopefully tomorrow morning will bring some good news.

I've gotta get this house under control today... without fail!  But first I need to post today's QOTD:

If you were given $10,000 to spend in a CHARITABLE way, how would you spend it?  All to one organization?  Divided between many? What organization(s) would get it and why? Your choice, but you cannot keep the money for yourself.

I'll answer later.

It has been great coaching this week.  It really helps keep me FOCUSED on my weight loss/healthy lifestyle goal.  

Don't forget about the move to the new thread tomorrow!!!  If you are afraid you will get lost, pick a moving buddy and hold hands!  I'm sure it will be easy enough to find us.... we're a big group (and getting smaller all the time  )

TTYL.....................P


----------



## jbm02

Congratulations to all the losers and maintainers this week!! 

Once again, I've been MIA for a while.  But at least I'm back today and am going to try and make sure I am back every day this week.  



jenanderson said:


> I have been doing really well with the COW this week and am happy that I am getting better with some of the things I let slip earlier in the challenge.  I thought I would answer the COW part 2 tonight.
> 
> *PART TWO
> Since we have had a drop in people participating in the COW...I am going to try to inspire you to give it a try again with at least the 2nd part! I recently came across this quote:
> 
> Hard things take time to do. Impossible things take a little longer.
> 
> For part 2 of the COW this week, share with us something that you thought would be impossible to do but is now a reality. It can be about your weight, body size, exercise, something new you do now that you never thought you could do...whatever! *
> 
> *Things that I had thought were impossible...but really they just took me some time:*
> 1.  Becoming a lifetime member of WW - I always quit before I reach goal.  Can you believe they asked me if I was interested in becoming a leader?!
> 2.  I call myself a runner - oh yeah...I am totally a runner!  There are even medals hanging in my bedroom to show what a rock star I am!
> 3.  I wear shorts every day it is warm enough - DH even commented that he could not remember seeing me in shorts since before DD was born (she is now 14).
> 4.  I don't mind being in the photo - I didn't think there would be a time where I would ever want to give up the camera and it was all because I didn't want to be in the photos for fear that all the pictures of me being overweight would ruin the memories for me.  I now LOVE having photos taken.
> 5.  There are sizes in my closet that HAVE to be impossible...yet when I put them on....they fit!    There are all medium and small sizes!  I actually just gave away the last of my size large clothing!
> 6.  I set my alarm to get up and exercise...and I get up!  Seriously there are days where it is hard but I never thought I would see the day that I would even set the alarm...let alone get up!
> 
> Alright, my list could go on and on!  8 months of this journey with you all has taught me that there is nothing that is impossible.  It is just that...a journey.  It may take me time but I will do whatever I set my mind to!  Just so you all know, I WILL be doing a full marathon next year!  This is from the girl who cried running 1 block in January!  Bring it all on!



Jen, that is totally amazing.  Can I adopt your attitude?? 'cuz sometimes I really need to!!
For me, it was the first time I completed 7 miles.  Of all my work out friends, I'm the "sturdy" one - they are all instructors and frankly, are in amazing shape.  In writing this post I realized that my mind games took me to a place where I "could never be like that".  And I think it inhibited me alot.  You guys here have gotten me over that hurdle - without the encouragement here, I would never have believed that I could run the way I am now.   



Connie96 said:


> EVERYONE - PLEASE READ AND COMMENT
> 
> Would anyone be interested in participating in a new OPTIONAL measuring component beginning with the Fall challenge??
> 
> I know that I am not the only one out there who tends to shy away from strength training because, even though I know I would burn more calories and I know my body would feel better and look better, I just hate the idea of the numbers on the scale not going down as quickly as I want. So, since this challenge has inspired me so much to get my weight moving in the right direction again, I began thinking about how I might use this forum to get my head straight about actual fitness, rather than just weight.
> 
> If we began tracking body measurements, in addtion to weight, is this something that you would like to participate in? Percent of weight loss would still be the only factor in determining "Biggest Loser" status for our weekly and overall winners. Body measurements would be optional and recognition for biggest INCH losers would be handled much like the COW. My thought is that we would each measure at pre-determined parts of the body and add them up to a total measurement. You would then PM the total measurement to me and I would track and report back to you those with the biggest inch losses.
> 
> The variables that we need to discuss include:
> 
> 1) Which measurements? Common body measurements are discussed in this article: http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=1281. Would we want to include all of these or just a few key measurements?
> 
> 2) How frequently would we want to do this? Is weekly too frequent to see differences worth noting? With a 15-week challenge coming up, measuring every 3 weeks would divide out evenly - would that be more motivating?
> 
> 3) Wresting with a measuring tape takes more time that stepping on the scale, so I'm guessing we'd probably want to do this over the weekend and PM results during the weekend or on Monday.
> 
> 4) Is there enough interest to persue this?
> 
> I think this is something that we can do together that will help support us all thru the weight-loss slow-downs. The scale measures the weight of our fat, muscles, bones, skin, internal organs, hair, toenails and, dare I say, the contents of our stomachs, bladders and colons. (Ewww!) The measuring tape, when used in conjunction with the scale will help us gain better perspective of the true changes in our body composition.
> 
> I have PM'd our hostesses about this over the past few days and I am presenting it to you with their consent. Please comment and let us know what you think.



YES!!  Although I might need help in setting up the best way to record this on a spread sheet (and Shannon and Jen, don't laugh at me - I promise to do better reporting from now on!!)

Famous people: Unfortunately, no George Clooney here!!!    I waited on Reba McEntire at Saratoga Race Track (in Saratoga Springs NY, not the one in WDW!!), Genesis (the band was just walking down the street one day in Montreaux Switzerland and ran into a bunch of us college kids in Europe.  They couldn't have been any nicer...), Toby Keith did a USO sponsored concert for us and talked and had lunch with a few of us.  
Taryn, I tutored our college basketball and hockey team while in college - I love college hockey and basketball!! (Go Big East!!)  None of the guys are still playing but Billy Donovan (classmate and "tutee" - is that a word??) coaches down in Florida and Rick Pitino, former basketball coach at PC, is still coaching basketball too.

If you were given $10,000 to spend in a CHARITABLE way, how would you spend it? All to one organization? Divided between many? What organization(s) would get it and why? Your choice, but you cannot keep the money for yourself.

I'm on the board for our regional START (Sexual Abuse Trauma And Recovery Team), which provides services to children who are victims and witness to violence and domestic trauma.  It's a wonderful place and provides an outlet where CPS, police and prosecutors can speak with children in a less imposing facility by having them tell their story only once, instead of having to repeat it over and over for each social service needed.  There is a SANE (Sexual Assault Nurse Examiner) available to do exams (no waiting in the hospital ER) and also provides a location for counselling services...hmmm, I'm starting to sound  like an advertisement.  But all of the money would go here if I had it!

Time for me to get back to work.  
Have a great day everyone!
Jude


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning all!  

Thanks for coaching this week, pjlla!   You've have some wonderful, interesting questions.

And an early welcome to our new coach starting tomorrow, Rose&Mike!  



Octoberbride03 said:


> YAY
> 
> I'm home honey God knows how far behind I fell.  I'm not even gonna try to catch up.  But the virus is cleaned out, and I am online once again.  Of course I missed another weigh in but we'll have to deal.   And the hardest part was getting back online.  Was about ready to kill DH. But here we are.   please excuse this if its a bit big.  It does look that way. Also looks bold.  Just re-loaded firefox, and its apparently updated some since I had to split.  I'll figure it out soon. I promise



Welcome back, Octoberbride03!  Sorry about your computer woes -- hope they are behind you for good.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Back from my run. Did a 5K.  fell a few minutes short of my last 5K time.  I thought the weather seemed nicer but once I got running I noticed how humid it still is.  It also seemed like something was in the air.  Almost like a dusty consistency.  I kept coughing and getting a tickle in my throat through parts of my run. wierd.  Anyway it felt good to get out and clear my mind....burning some calories too.



For a few seconds when I read this post I thought that you had fallen while you were running!    Sorry about the air quality -- are there any fires in your area?  We have a lot of fires in our area now and I am having to just do small walks until the smoke clears out.  



jenanderson said:


> Oh my....totally craziness here!  I have meant to get on and respond about a thousand times over but WDW discounts have gotten in my way!    Seriously...today I even gave up my run (which was good because I have already run 2 days in a row) to crunch numbers  So, here is what I have been up to:*PART TWO
> Since we have had a drop in people participating in the COW...I am going to try to inspire you to give it a try again with at least the 2nd part! I recently came across this quote:
> 
> Hard things take time to do. Impossible things take a little longer.
> 
> For part 2 of the COW this week, share with us something that you thought would be impossible to do but is now a reality. It can be about your weight, body size, exercise, something new you do now that you never thought you could do...whatever! *
> 
> *Things that I had thought were impossible...but really they just took me some time:*
> 1.  Becoming a lifetime member of WW - I always quit before I reach goal.  Can you believe they asked me if I was interested in becoming a leader?!
> 2.  I call myself a runner - oh yeah...I am totally a runner!  There are even medals hanging in my bedroom to show what a rock star I am!
> 3.  I wear shorts every day it is warm enough - DH even commented that he could not remember seeing me in shorts since before DD was born (she is now 14).
> 4.  I don't mind being in the photo - I didn't think there would be a time where I would ever want to give up the camera and it was all because I didn't want to be in the photos for fear that all the pictures of me being overweight would ruin the memories for me.  I now LOVE having photos taken.
> 5.  There are sizes in my closet that HAVE to be impossible...yet when I put them on....they fit!    There are all medium and small sizes!  I actually just gave away the last of my size large clothing!
> 6.  I set my alarm to get up and exercise...and I get up!  Seriously there are days where it is hard but I never thought I would see the day that I would even set the alarm...let alone get up!



jenanderson, your list is so impressive!    You can see in your picture how healthy and happy you are!

And so much fun to be planning two WDW trips.  Hmm, free dining.  It didn't even click that it might be available during the Princess.  



Dahly said:


> Just wanted to say I love your list. Right now I have only one thing....which is I have just started to run, but even two months ago I would have said that it was impossible.



Doing what you thought was impossible is kind of fun, isn't it?  



tigger813 said:


> Home from work! At least tonight the client showed up! The no show from yesterday is coming tomorrow night instead or at least I hope!





mikamah said:


> Lisa- I thought I had quoted you, you little hussy, kissing the rock star!!



Yep, I was a wild and crazy girl!  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today was another binge-free day. I did eat more than I would have liked, but no bingeing!
> 
> I wish I had time to respond to all of you, but I'm already up later than usual. It's really important to me and necessary for me to keep my sleep/wake cycle in check.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and compliments!
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!
> 
> CC



 another binge free day!  Keep up the good work!



flipflopmom said:


> Forgive me, just don't have replies in me right now.  Maybe I can get to it tomorrow.  Thanks for the hugs, I've loved reading your famous people stories!  Hello to everyone!



 Glad that you are feeling better, Taryn.  You are under so much stress now.  Take it easy and take care of yourself.  You have a lot of folks depending on you!  



Connie96 said:


> Would anyone be interested in participating in a new OPTIONAL measuring component beginning with the Fall challenge??



Thanks so much, Connie, for volunteering to do this!    I would say pick three or four things to measure, i.e. bust, waist, hips, maybe one thigh and do it every three weeks.  That would be six measurements, including the starting and take you right up through the end of the challenge on December 17th.  Whatever the majority decides, and you are willing to do, is fine with me!  



pjlla said:


> I've gotta get this house under control today... without fail!  But first I need to post today's QOTD:
> 
> If you were given $10,000 to spend in a CHARITABLE way, how would you spend it?  All to one organization?  Divided between many? What organization(s) would get it and why? Your choice, but you cannot keep the money for yourself.



Hmmm, I think I would take $1,000 and donate it to the library at DS' old school because that is about their entire year's budget for books.  We read a lot of good books from there and contributed a lot but it would be nice to give them one more year of support.  Then I would take another $1,000 and give it to the local humane society where all of our wonderful pets have come from.  Then I would take the rest and give it to DS' new school in an effort to start a library because they don't have one.  

I will start the new thread sometime today so it is ready for tomorrow!


----------



## pjlla

jbm02 said:


> Congratulations to all the losers and maintainers this week!!
> 
> Once again, I've been MIA for a while.  But at least I'm back today and am going to try and make sure I am back every day this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Jen, that is totally amazing.  Can I adopt your attitude?? 'cuz sometimes I really need to!!
> For me, it was the first time I completed 7 miles.  Of all my work out friends, I'm the "sturdy" one - they are all instructors and frankly, are in amazing shape.  In writing this post I realized that my mind games took me to a place where I "could never be like that".  And I think it inhibited me alot.  You guys here have gotten me over that hurdle - without the encouragement here, I would never have believed that I could run the way I am now.
> 
> 
> Famous people: Unfortunately, no George Clooney here!!!    I waited on Reba McEntire at Saratoga Race Track (in Saratoga Springs NY, not the one in WDW!!), Genesis (the band was just walking down the street one day in Montreaux Switzerland and ran into a bunch of us college kids in Europe.  They couldn't have been any nicer...), Toby Keith did a USO sponsored concert for us and talked and had lunch with a few of us.
> Taryn, I tutored our college basketball and hockey team while in college - I love college hockey and basketball!! (Go Big East!!)  None of the guys are still playing but Billy Donovan (classmate and "tutee" - is that a word??) coaches down in Florida and Rick Pitino, former basketball coach at PC, is still coaching basketball too.
> 
> If you were given $10,000 to spend in a CHARITABLE way, how would you spend it? All to one organization? Divided between many? What organization(s) would get it and why? Your choice, but you cannot keep the money for yourself.
> 
> I'm on the board for our regional START (Sexual Abuse Trauma And Recovery Team), which provides services to children who are victims and witness to violence and domestic trauma.  It's a wonderful place and provides an outlet where CPS, police and prosecutors can speak with children in a less imposing facility by having them tell their story only once, instead of having to repeat it over and over for each social service needed.  There is a SANE (Sexual Assault Nurse Examiner) available to do exams (no waiting in the hospital ER) and also provides a location for counselling services...hmmm, I'm starting to sound  like an advertisement.  But all of the money would go here if I had it!
> 
> Time for me to get back to work.
> Have a great day everyone!
> Jude



First of all... glad you're back with us!  I did notice that I hadn't seen you in a while, but wasn't sure if I missed something about you being away on vacation.

Your charity choice sounds amazing.  And how great of you to donate your time to be on the board.  It is a great feeling when you can find a cause that you really believe in and want to work with.



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week, pjlla!   You've have some wonderful, interesting questions.
> 
> And an early welcome to our new coach starting tomorrow, Rose&Mike!
> 
> Hmmm, I think I would take $1,000 and donate it to the library at DS' old school because that is about their entire year's budget for books.  We read a lot of good books from there and contributed a lot but it would be nice to give them one more year of support.  Then I would take another $1,000 and give it to the local humane society where all of our wonderful pets have come from.  Then I would take the rest and give it to DS' new school in an effort to start a library because they don't have one.
> 
> I will start the new thread sometime today so it is ready for tomorrow!



Thanks for the comment about the questions.  It definitely felt like some of them were more "important" than others, but I know that some people like more "in depth" questions while others prefer to answer more light-hearted questions.  I tried to mix it up a bit. 

Books are definitely near and dear to my heart, so I love that you would try to help start a new library!  And the Humane Society is such a worthy cause.  I can't even venture in there because I KNOW I would come home with a whole basket of new kitties!!

I'll be looking for the new thread to get started!

Healthy breakfast made and eaten, washing machine started, one laundry load folded... moving slow today, but at least I'm moving!

My Mom turns 69 tomorrow.... any suggestions for a healthy gift?  Maybe a massage... she loves those!  I already made her a necklace and gave it to her during vacation, but I'd like to get her something else.  

TTYL...............P


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  If I had $10000 to donate I would donate the full amount to brain tumor research.  That is a cause that is near and dear to us


----------



## brinalyn530

Only have a minute  sorry if I miss anyone!

Jen A  Love your list!

Kathy  Im so jealous! I think George Clooney is so handsome and I know I would turn into a stuttering fool if I came within 100 yards of him!

Connie  I think the measurements are very helpful and I would participate in that aspect as well.  I personally have been measuring upper arm, thigh, waist and hips  I think that gives a good overall perspective, but Im cool with whatever the consensus ends up being. Thanks for thinking of this (and volunteering!).

Thursday OQTD : If you were given $10,000 to spend in a CHARITABLE way, how would you spend it? All to one organization? Divided between many? What organization(s) would get it and why? Your choice, but you cannot keep the money for yourself.
DS and I have a few favorites that we donate to frequently, I think wed probably split it up between Make A Wish, St Jude, Prevent Cancer Foundation, World Wildlife Federation, Habitat for Humanity and Heifer International.

Off to my meeting and then leaving early for the fair. Talk to you guys tomorrow. 

Have a great day everyone!

Bree


----------



## Dahly

Morning all...vent first...I hate PMS bloat..I am up 2 lbs since last Friday, and I am irritated, and irritable all at the same time!

QOTD -If you were given $10,000 to spend in a CHARITABLE way, how would you spend it? All to one organization? Divided between many? What organization(s) would get it and why? Your choice, but you cannot keep the money for yourself.

I would split it between several - 25% each to our local nature center, because we love, love spending time there.  They are donation driven, so $2500 would mean lots of good things for them, and everyone who visits. 

25% to our local library system. Have loved to read since I was a kid, and fortunatley, DS enjoys it too. We typcially go to the library every other weekend, more during the summer since he has more time to read. 

25% to our Local Ronald McDonald House.  DH has been volunteering there once a month for about the last four years. I don't typically get to go becuase of work (his job is pretty flexible, so he can just go!) but i know that is something near and dear to his heart. 

25% to our local Lab Rescue. Our puppy is the sweetest thing ever, and I would love to be able to help more doggies. 

Connie - I would be willing to give the measuring challenge a shot. I did measure once about 4 weeks into the summer, but those numbers were so ugly, I haven't been able to make myself do it again! 


Back to work for me..have a great day everyone!

Dahly


----------



## Connie96

my3princes said:


> I think this is a fabulous idea.  Maybe it would motivate me to exercise.  I've noticed my body changing and not for the good over the last year.  I know that I need exercise, but I lack motivation.  Maybe this is the motivation that I need.



I'm in it for the motivation, too, Deb! 



flipflopmom said:


> Connie - I think that is a great idea, and love that you want to take this on.  Another chance for you to use a spreadsheet!



Any excuse to play with Excel, right!? 



flipflopmom said:


> I have an excel sheet of my measurements, and have really only been taking them when I feel less than motivated about my weight. I think every 3 weeks would be a good idea.  If you are bloated from TOM, etc, one week, the scale is up, and the measurements are too, that's discouraging.  3 weeks would be helpful.
> 
> As for what to measure - I looked at the list on spark.  I don't normally measure chest, just bust. That's a pretty exhaustive list.  I only do my neck when I am looking at the sites for body fat compositions.    My usual is bust, upper arm, waist, pooch (2 inches below belly button), hips, upper thigh. (Can you tell my trouble zones?)  I'll do whatever you set up, I wonder if there are too many if it would discourage from participation, though.  Maybe we can get a consensus from those of us still participating that want to do it, I know some are measuring already.
> 
> Thanks again for a cool idea.



Taryn, I agree that the SparkPeople list is a bit much. I was originally thinking waist, hips, both thighs and both arms. But, I wasn't really looking forward to doing my arms just because it's hard to do by yourself with one hand. (Lazy, much?? ) I like the idea of adding in the belly or "pooch" area. It's not on Spark's list, but I do know this is an area that I would like to "get credit" for losing! 



mikamah said:


> Connie- I like the idea of measurements too.  I've heard others talk about their measurements and how they've lost inches, and wish I had measured before I started running because I do feel I've lost inches this year, though I haven't lost weight.  It would be a good motivator for me.  Thank you for offering to keep track of it all.  Every 3 weeks sounds good too, and for me, I know I probably wouldn't do it on a weekly basis.



Thanks for your input, Kathy! I figure if I'm "in charge" of something, I'll be fairly well roped into sticking around here for awhile - for my own good! 



cclovesdis said:


> Connie-I love this idea too! I think every 3 weeks would be perfect. I'm with Taryn-not too many, but too few measurements.



I agree, CC. I think we're definitely in a "keep it simple" situation. We'll discuss it over the next week and come up with our starting criteria. And, if we get into it and find it needs tweaking... we'll do what we need to do.



pjlla said:


> I'm going to hang back from commenting right now.  I've honestly NEVER measured myself .... not at any point in time during the past 2 1/2 years of WW.  Not sure if this is the time to start.



Pamela, you've got planning down to an art and you're working a seriously successful groove. If it ain't broke... you know! 



jbm02 said:


> YES!!  Although I might need help in setting up the best way to record this on a spread sheet (and Shannon and Jen, don't laugh at me - I promise to do better reporting from now on!!)



Welcome back, Jude! Once we hammer out the criteria, I will be happy to provide you with a spreadsheet to track your information. I do love a good spreadsheet. 



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks so much, Connie, for volunteering to do this!    I would say pick three or four things to measure, i.e. bust, waist, hips, maybe one thigh and do it every three weeks.  That would be six measurements, including the starting and take you right up through the end of the challenge on December 17th.  Whatever the majority decides, and you are willing to do, is fine with me!



Thanks, Lisa!



brinalyn530 said:


> Connie  I think the measurements are very helpful and I would participate in that aspect as well.  I personally have been measuring upper arm, thigh, waist and hips  I think that gives a good overall perspective, but Im cool with whatever the consensus ends up being. Thanks for thinking of this (and volunteering!).



That looks like a concise and do-able measurement list. Thanks, Bree.



Dahly said:


> Connie - I would be willing to give the measuring challenge a shot. I did measure once about 4 weeks into the summer, but those numbers were so ugly, I haven't been able to make myself do it again!



I'm not a fan of my numbers either, but I'm hoping that, by challenging each other to stick with it, we are all able to see our numbers in a downward-trend.  

I think we have a consensus already on frequency - I think we'll be looking at reporting measurements once every three weeks. For simplicity, I will stick with Friday dates since that's what we're used to for weigh-ins, but as long as you can report in by the following Monday, everything oughta work out fine.

Proposed measurement reporting dates:
9/3, 9/24, 10/15, 11/5, 11/26 (day after Thanksgiving... YIKES!!), 12/17

Another thought on determining how many measurements to include... If overall inch loss is figured by percentage, are we okay with a certain margin of error if we each measure whatever body parts we each choose for ourselves??? The only catch is that you have to measure the same body parts every time - to keep everything fair (if not perfectly precise), you would have to be careful to always take the same measurements throughout the challenge. I do want to attempt a pre-determined list for all of us to use, but I'm open to some flexibility. The more measurements we include, the more inches you can potentially lose, but it probably wouldn't affect your overall inch-loss percentage if you only take a quick six measurements or so.

We are nowhere near choosing a final plan, but here are some loose suggestions for your perusal and comment:
A) Bust, waist, belly, hips, left thigh, right thigh.
B) Chest, waist, belly, hips, left-or-right thigh, left-or-right arm.
C) Waist, belly, hips, both thighs, both arms.
D) Whatever you want as long as you're consistent.

Question: Which body part(s) do you ABSOLUTELY want to include? Exclude?

At the beginning and the end of the Fall challenge, I would like to encourage everyone to take ALL the measurements suggested by this article from SparkPeople: http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=1281. We wouldn't use the full list for this portion of the challenge, but if we each stick with it thru the challenge, I think it would be really great for each of us to have that benchmark to reflect on after 15 weeks.


----------



## donac

Good morning 

Spent yesterday watching the tree guys trim trees.  We have been worried after seeing so many branches come down in the area.  Our house is more visible and many of the branches are off the house.  The trees could still come down but we have done something to try to prevent it. 

We were out in the yard early this morning trimming some trees that were lower and dh could do.  It was still pretty cool this morning and we were done by 10 before it got too hot.  

pjilla  I made the gazpacho from a recipe from America's Test Kitchen 10 year cookbook.  If I get a chance this weekend I will post it on the recipe site.  I don't know the calorie count but it can't be too high.  No oil and lots of veggies.  This one is served cold.  It is almost like drinking a salad.

Kathy George Clooney wins.  

My sister met a number of stars when she first started working.  Her first job out of secreterial school (Yes I am aging myself.  I don't even think they are around any more.  My sister is a Gibbs girl).  was for CBS.  She worked with the production company that made Bicentenial Minutes.  She worked mostly with the writers and the producers but a could of times they did some taping in NY.  I do know that she met some of the big newscasters from NY and I think Dick Cavett.

Ds2 is coming home today.  He will only be home for a week.  He is going back early to help with Freshman Honors Orientation.  His apartment is set up.  His books came in the other day.  I know we have to make a trip to Staples for notebooks and maybe the grocery store for some basics but it might just be easier to give him a gift card to the store and let him buy his own down there.

Have to go.  Dh and I are going out to lunch.  we are trying to treat ourselves since we didn't go away this summer. 

HAve a great afternoon.


----------



## Connie96

pjlla said:


> QOTD: If you were given $10,000 to spend in a CHARITABLE way, how would you spend it?  All to one organization?  Divided between many? What organization(s) would get it and why? Your choice, but you cannot keep the money for yourself.



I would have to go with an organization that supports those with mental handicaps or illness. I grew up near a facility that housed and cared for people with severe mental retardation and another "half-way house" facility for those who needed supervision, but could mostly care for themselves. Our family would regularly give rides to a couple of folks from that facility so they could attend our church. It seems that there is still a lot of ignorance about these conditions and it's one of those things that just doesn't seem to get the attention it should. (Probably because most programs are state-run and we all know what a good job the government does with programs of all kinds...)

There is also an locally owned animal rescue here and I would love to be able to help them out if I could.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

pjlla said:


> today's QOTD:
> 
> If you were given $10,000 to spend in a CHARITABLE way, how would you spend it?  All to one organization?  Divided between many? What organization(s) would get it and why? Your choice, but you cannot keep the money for yourself.



I would donate it all to the non-profit homeless services and housing agency I work for. I would designate it to a particular new permanent housing project, and use it as a naming opportunity for some community room space or a garden. It would be dedicated as a tribute to my parents, my mom who has passed and my dad. They made me the person I am today, and if I had $10,000 to donate it would be due to their support and guidance. 

So, I got up this morning and ran 6M. I was able to get up later because I didn't have to be anywhere until 9:30. I'm going home early today and I plan to finally get to my mani/pedi and writing my niece. She's in Army boot camp and I just got her address. She can only receive letters, so I want to make sure I write her every week. We are really proud of her, I just hope her enthusiasm lasts and this turns out to be a great decision for her. 

I've been flossing every day, thanks to the COW! Always room for improvement, and the COW is a great reminder to just do things. 

Ok, one last work thing to take care of before I can go home...

Maria


----------



## Zoesmama03

Ugh I'm off track ladies and any gentlemen who might be lurking or joining that I don't know about.  Sorry I've not been keeping up the past week or so.  I know I gained on Friday.  Its embarrassing.  I know its because I slacked on my exercise that week.  I spent the weekend with friends having a bbq and ended up with food poisoning so this week didn't get off to a good start either since I was afraid to do any exercise even Tuesday when I started recovering some. Monday I couldn't stand without feeling nauseous and the smell or sight of food made my stomach turn too.  I didn't eat anything all day Monday.  I had one Teddy Graham and that wasn't even gonna cut it.  I bought soup and the smell of the noddles I helped my 7 year old prepare were making me sick so I had to have her finish stirring in the crummy flavor packet of salt and perspectives(I just could not stand the thought of trying to cook so she had one of my brothers soba noodle boxes).  

Gonna get in a swim this afternoon.  I got so much to get done around the house and I'm anxious to read more of the book I started last night.  I will get back on track.


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> QOTD:  If I had $10000 to donate I would donate the full amount to brain tumor research.  That is a cause that is near and dear to us



Obvious choice for your family! 



Dahly said:


> Morning all...vent first...I hate PMS bloat..I am up 2 lbs since last Friday, and I am irritated, and irritable all at the same time!
> 
> QOTD -If you were given $10,000 to spend in a CHARITABLE way, how would you spend it? All to one organization? Divided between many? What organization(s) would get it and why? Your choice, but you cannot keep the money for yourself.
> 
> I would split it between several - 25% each to our local nature center, because we love, love spending time there.  They are donation driven, so $2500 would mean lots of good things for them, and everyone who visits.
> 
> 25% to our local library system. Have loved to read since I was a kid, and fortunatley, DS enjoys it too. We typcially go to the library every other weekend, more during the summer since he has more time to read.
> 
> 25% to our Local Ronald McDonald House.  DH has been volunteering there once a month for about the last four years. I don't typically get to go becuase of work (his job is pretty flexible, so he can just go!) but i know that is something near and dear to his heart.
> 
> 25% to our local Lab Rescue. Our puppy is the sweetest thing ever, and I would love to be able to help more doggies.
> Dahly



You've got some great charities there... and how NEAT that your DH does so much volunteer work.



donac said:


> pjilla  I made the gazpacho from a recipe from America's Test Kitchen 10 year cookbook.  If I get a chance this weekend I will post it on the recipe site.  I don't know the calorie count but it can't be too high.  No oil and lots of veggies.  This one is served cold.  It is almost like drinking a salad.
> 
> Ds2 is coming home today.  He will only be home for a week.  He is going back early to help with Freshman Honors Orientation.  His apartment is set up.  His books came in the other day.  I know we have to make a trip to Staples for notebooks and maybe the grocery store for some basics but it might just be easier to give him a gift card to the store and let him buy his own down there.
> 
> Have to go.  Dh and I are going out to lunch.  we are trying to treat ourselves since we didn't go away this summer.
> 
> HAve a great afternoon.



The soup sounds lovely.... do you need a food processor to make it?

Have a nice lunch out with DH... and enjoy your visit with DS.



Zoesmama03 said:


> Ugh I'm off track ladies and any gentlemen who might be lurking or joining that I don't know about.  Sorry I've not been keeping up the past week or so.  I know I gained on Friday.  Its embarrassing.  I know its because I slacked on my exercise that week.  I spent the weekend with friends having a bbq and ended up with food poisoning so this week didn't get off to a good start either since I was afraid to do any exercise even Tuesday when I started recovering some. Monday I couldn't stand without feeling nauseous and the smell or sight of food made my stomach turn too.  I didn't eat anything all day Monday.  I had one Teddy Graham and that wasn't even gonna cut it.  I bought soup and the smell of the noddles I helped my 7 year old prepare were making me sick so I had to have her finish stirring in the crummy flavor packet of salt and perspectives(I just could not stand the thought of trying to cook so she had one of my brothers soba noodle boxes).
> 
> Gonna get in a swim this afternoon.  I got so much to get done around the house and I'm anxious to read more of the book I started last night.  I will get back on track.



Ewwww... icky sounding stomach bug or something.  NOT a good way to lose weight... Hopefully you are well on your way to recovery. Take it easy in the pool.

Good afternoon friends!

Well, the playroom is cleaned but not yet vacuumed.  DS did a decent job helping me and agreeing to get rid of some old games and junk... not enough, but good for now.  I need to run the vacuum around and dust and it will be good enough for our Robotics meeting.

Then I will probably run the Swiffer and dust rag around the downstairs and then it will be time to get DD to the Y.  No run for me today.... I haven't decided yet if I will do any workout or just run to the grocery store while she swims.   I will have to hit the grocery store at some point in time today regardless, as the fridge is approaching BARE! 

TTYL..................P


----------



## donac

I'm back from lunch.  WEnt to a place overlooking a marina.  A great view.  Had a tilapia sandwich and some onion rings(my splurge for the last coupleof days)

Ds was home when we got here.  He was here about a half an hour.  He and dh are going out to the movies tonight so I can pretty much skip or go very light on dinner.  Probably gazpacho

pjilla No you do not need a food processor for this recipe. 

QOTD: If you were given $10,000 to spend in a CHARITABLE way, how would you spend it? All to one organization? Divided between many? What organization(s) would get it and why? Your choice, but you cannot keep the money for yourself.

I would give some money to Boy Scouts since they have been so good to my family these last 20 years. 

I would give some to Girl Scouts since I was a scout all through school

I would give some to Project Linus which gives blankets to kids in trouble. My neice did her Gold Award for them.

I would buy fabric for my friend to make pillowcases for ConKerr Cancer.  she has been very involved with this group for the last couple of years. 

I would give some to MS since my friend who makes pillowcases has this terrible disease. 

I would give a good deal of it the the marching band at my ds's school.  They are always being shortchanged. 

Have a great afternoon eveyone.


----------



## lisah0711

Our brand new shiny thread is all ready for tomorrow.  I see that I have some  links to update and will do that later today.  Sorry!    I think I get so excited about the results that I forget to update the links!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

So far no bingeing for the day. It's been a really tough day and I keep feeling like bingeing. I'm IN CONTROL. I'M IN CONTROL!

Ok, I'm also venting and screaming.  Ok, much better now. Much calmer.

Dinner tonight is pizza. I am in my workout clothes and definitely plan to get in a workout sometime tonight. I'm doing laundry now, so probably after dinner.

It was really heartwarming to read everyone's responses to the QOTD. What a great question! I'd donate my $10,000 to finding a cure for diabetes, particularly Type 1. A neighbor (age 11) was just diagnosed making him the 3rd child I know entering 6th grade with Type 1 diabetes.

Sounds like many of us are having a busy day. I know I had one. Tomorrow should be more relaxed, although I have to finish everything by lunchtime.

Off for now...need to work on some laundry and changing the sheets on my bed.

Have a great evening everyone!

CC


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just a fly by post. I'm about 2 pages behind, but I'll catch up tomorrow. Looking forward to coaching the last week on the new (old) thread!

Kathy--Have an amazing vacation!

Connie--Measuring sounds great. I wish I would have done it at the beginning.

I slept until 7, ran to the Y for a quick 3 miles on the dreadmill, and then went to work. Stayed at work too long, and now it's time to get ready for baseball and $ beer. My favorite day!

I should be able to catch up tomorrow, because my car is getting worked on and I'm stuck at home without one--mostly because I hate driving Mike's truck! Have a great evening!


----------



## tigger813

Didn't get in WATP  but did walk to the library and back. 

I'm starting fresh next week. Just too much going on this week with PMS and cleaning out for Big Bro/Big Sis! I was doing well until I had my cheeseburger Doritos. I'm feeling overwhelmed but don't know why.

Time to get ready for work and hope that my client actually shows up tonight! Don't know why I'm so pessimistic! I'm not normally like that. My mom got on my nerves when I talked to her today. She asked how much I weighed and I refused to tell her except that it was a number I never wanted to see again. She responded by saying, "You had better take it off again!" I was FURIOUS! But who knows maybe I needed it  to get my butt in gear again! I will be getting up at 5 with DH and working out. I plan on doing some WATP, some Wii and maybe the elliptical tomorrow. I have to be at work at 9 and then when I'm done we'll go get lunch for the girls, go to Trader Joe's, Market Basket and Target!

Can't wait to listen to the podcast tomorrow! We'll do that in the car while running our errands!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> So far no bingeing for the day. It's been a really tough day and I keep feeling like bingeing. I'm IN CONTROL. I'M IN CONTROL!



Great job CC you are doing so great this week.  You are awesome girl

Qotd- I would give the money to my friends son charity:

FOP Fibroplasia ossificans progressiva is the disease my friends son was born with it turns his muscle and tissue into bone.  He already can not bend his back and turn his neck.  He eventually will become a human skeleton unable to move most parts of his body.  They are very close to finding a cure.  They have found the gene that causes this and are trying different medicines.  They found a medicine that has reversed this disease in rats but unfortunately it has also killed some rats as well. Hopefully they find a cure before it is to late for her son.

TGIF tomorrow.  Good luck on the weigh in's


----------



## flipflopmom

Another posting fly by tonight.  Don't have energy to respond, I just skimmed.

QOTD, without a lot of thought - my church, my school - grade k-1 classrooms are trying to stock manipulatives, centers, etc, science materials.  American Cancer Society, American Diabetes Association, and an organization that flies family members to a hospital to see wounded soldiers that have been brought back to USA.  I think it's Walter Reid.  

Did great today, until I got home.  Really tired.  Grabbed a bag of carrots, bag of chex mix, got in the recliner.  Stayed for a couple of hours.  Ate too much chex mix.  Not terrible calorie wise, since it was my dinner, but too much salt.  I feel it in my body.  Hoping I can still post the loss I had this am tomorrow!

Took a nap on the couch when I got out of the recliner at 9, Dh woke me up at 10:30.  Did laundry, straightened up kitchen, going to lay out clothes for tomorrow and then hit the sack.
Night!  See you on the new thread.


----------



## lisah0711

*NOW, HEAR THIS!!! PART 2 OF OUR CHALLENGE THREAD IS NOW OPEN.  PLEASE DON'T POST ON THIS THREAD ANYMORE AND COME CHAT ON OUR NEW THREAD WITH THIS HANDY LINK:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37887729&postcount=1

WE DON'T WANT TO LOSE ANYBODY IN THE EXCITING FINAL WEEK OF OUR CHALLENGE!   *


----------

